# WDW COVID-19 Operational Changes- Reservation System-Rope Drop Procedures



## GADisneyDad14

*Links/Resources

Disney Park Pass Availability Calendar *
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder
*Disney Park Pass Reservation Link*
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/login/?returnUrl=/park-reservations/create-party

*Disney Park Pass New reservation system *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/
*WDW Experience Updates* - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/

*WDW Operations Update Page* - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/

*WDW Annual Pass Update Page* - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/

*WDW Resort Hotels & Activities Update Page* - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/

*WDW Dining Update Page* - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine/

*Disney Springs Update Page* - https://www.disneysprings.com/reopening/



*News/Announcement History*
Friday 6/19/2020 - Disney Park Pass Info
Thursday 6/18/2020 - Update on Seasonal Events at Walt Disney World Resort
Thursday 6/18/2020 - Reopening Disney Parks – Our Continued Focus on Health and Safety
Thursday 6/18/2020 - Together, Let’s Make Your Next Disney Day Incredible
Wednesday 6/10/2020 - An Update on Disney Resort Hotels from Katie Kelly, Vice President of Worldwide Safety Services
Thursday 5/28/2020 Update on WDW Reservation System
Wednesday 5/27/2020 - Disney Submits Plans for Phased Reopening Beginning 7/11/2020
Friday 5/22/2020 - Disney Parks Blog "Update from Guest Relations"
Saturday 5/16/2020 - Welcome Back! Here’s What You Need to Know About the Phased Reopening of Disney Springs at Walt Disney World Resort
Thursday 5/7/2020 - Disney Springs Begins Phased Reopening on May 20
Thursday 5/7/2020 - Shanghai Disneyland Video on Reopening Procedures
Wednesday 5/6/2020 - Shanghai Disneyland Reopening Procedures Press Release
Tuesday 5/5/2020 - Disney Parks Blog "Message about Disney Parks from Chief Medical Officer Dr. Pamela Hymel"
Tuesday 5/5/2020 - It’s Time For Magic: Shanghai Disneyland Begins Phased Reopening on May 11
Thursday 3/12/2020 (late) - Walt Disney World and Disneyland Paris Theme Parks to Close End of Business Sunday 3/15 Through the End of the Month
Thursday 3/12/2020 - Disneyland (California) & Disney California Adventure Theme Parks to Close End of Business Friday 3/13 Through the End of the Month

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This thread is for COVID-19/Coronavirus information as is relates to *Walt Disney World trip planning and the Walt Disney World theme parks*.

*Anything else will be considered off topic and may be removed.   This is not a place for news or discussion about the virus itself or for rampant speculation about the future of park operations. *

As a reminder, DISBoards posting guidelines - which include items such as staying on topic and politics - can be found here:  https://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm

*There are numerous other threads around various DISBoards forums that are available for discussion of topics beyond those covered here on the Theme Park Attractions & Strategies board.

Off topic, political, alarmist, non-respectful, or judgmental discussion not related to the theme parks is not permitted and will be removed at the discretion of TPAS moderators.  Repeat offenders may risk infraction points.  *

The Theme Park Attractions & Strategies board *is not a news outlet* - this is a WDW-centric board and thread.  Those seeking healthcare and virus related information / resources should consult with professional resources.

Thank you for keeping this thread rationale and respectful.


----------



## mckennarose

Thanks @GADisneyDad14!

As of now, we are currently still actively planning for our May WDW trip.  I'm really interested in hearing how others are planning and hoping we can bounce ideas and our experiences in navigating a WDW trip during this uncertain time.

So far I've been able to get some ticket info. from UT (where we bought our tix) on their refund policy and the biggest thing I've learned is that you can still get a refund even if you've linked your tickets to MDE!  That took a HUGE load off just knowing we won't be out that money if something happens.  Of course, it depends on what type of tickets a person buys, date of purchase and if you're planning on just a refund or some sort of ticket exchange.  But the important thing, and to their credit, is that UT is more than willing to work with their customers.

We're still working on the travel insurance part.  We're offsite, and I did purchase insurance, so we'll see.

I'm still working on ideas for when we're actually there.

Looking forward to hearing from others as you are planning an immediate trip also!


----------



## Spridell

mckennarose said:


> Thanks @GADisneyDad14!
> 
> As of now, we are currently still actively planning for our May WDW trip.  I'm really interested in hearing how others are planning and hoping we can bounce ideas and our experiences in navigating a WDW trip during this uncertain time.
> 
> So far I've been able to get some ticket info. from UT (where we bought our tix) on their refund policy and the biggest thing I've learned is that you can still get a refund even if you've linked your tickets to MDE!  That took a HUGE load off just knowing we won't be out that money if something happens.  Of course, it depends on what type of tickets a person buys, date of purchase and if you're planning on just a refund or some sort of ticket exchange.  But the important thing, and to their credit, is that UT is more than willing to work with their customers.
> 
> We're still working on the travel insurance part.  We're offsite, and I did purchase insurance, so we'll see.
> 
> I'm still working on ideas for when we're actually there.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from others as you are planning an immediate trip also!



First and foremost DO WHAT IS BEST for YOU and YOUR family.  Who cares what other people say about your plans and your decisions what's best for you is the most important.

I live in Palm Beach and I am DW once a month, usually for the day.  I do have a 3 trip planned in May though.  I was at HW last week and will bein Epcot next week. 

For me what I did this past week in HS:

- After touching the touch point, sanitized
- After touching a door, or hand rail, or anything like that, sanitizer
- After getting on rides and touching the lap bar or anything like that, sanitized.
- After rides I went to bathroom and washed hands.
- before eating anything washed hands.

I will say, since all the time being at DW this past trip it was one of the first times i was really conscience about not touching my face.

again do what works for you and what's best for you


----------



## osufeth24

While I'm not worried, I probably won't be going as often until this is over. 

I I usually go once or twice a week if I can. But I have friends coming down in less than 2 weeks, and doing the 10k in April. I don't see myself going to the parks outside of that. Just don't wanna deal with it (that and spring break crowds lol)


----------



## mckennarose

Spridell said:


> First and foremost DO WHAT IS BEST for YOU and YOUR family. Who cares what other people say about your plans and your decisions what's best for you is the most important.


Oh I have no problem doing that!  LOL!  



Spridell said:


> For me what I did this past week in HS:
> - After touching the touch point, sanitized
> - After touching a door, or hand rail, or anything like that, sanitizer
> - After getting on rides and touching the lap bar or anything like that, sanitized.
> - After rides I went to bathroom and washed hands.
> - before eating anything washed hands.



I do those things on a regular basis in WDW, so I am "that person" and I'm fine with it.  
I also do it after touching menus, those utensil dispensers, and I've started to pay attention to wiping the arms of my glasses since I tend to touch those to adjust them a lot.  I've started cleaning my phone more often also.  We have covid in my state, not too far from me, and I clean it every time I come home from being out.


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

Can Disneyland trips be incorporated into this thread as well? It seems relevant, but maybe there is/ should be another thread for DL.


----------



## wdaveo

mckennarose said:


> Thanks @GADisneyDad14!
> 
> So far I've been able to get some ticket info. from UT (where we bought our tix) on their refund policy and the biggest thing I've learned is that you can still get a refund even if you've linked your tickets to MDE!  That took a HUGE load off just knowing we won't be out that money if something happens.  Of course, it depends on what type of tickets a person buys, date of purchase and if you're planning on just a refund or some sort of ticket exchange.  But the important thing, and to their credit, is that UT is more than willing to work with their customers.



This is SO helpful! Thank you so much! I was planning on foregoing getting Fast Passes this week because I didn't want to risk losing my ability to get a refund. I will call UT just to confirm - but this is a load off.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Can Disneyland trips be incorporated into this thread as well? It seems relevant, but maybe there is/ should be another thread for DL.



Specifics are probably best for the DL board.  But general “what’s going on over on the west coast park” references seem fine with me.


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Specifics are probably best for the DL board.  But general “what’s going on over on the west coast park” references seem fine with me.


Awesome! Well in my case I have a conference coming up in Anaheim this summer, but am holding off buying tickets in case it gets cancelled. In, fact... I may wait up until just a few weeks ahead of time (something that would be a major dilemma at WDW with 60 day FP) Anyone else pumping the breaks on buying Disney tickets on the off chance that they close the parks? How would that even work with the current date based ticketing? Would everyones tickets become refundable or "Flex Date?"


----------



## mckennarose

wdaveo said:


> This is SO helpful! Thank you so much! I was planning on foregoing getting Fast Passes this week because I didn't want to risk losing my ability to get a refund. I will call UT just to confirm - but this is a load off.


You're welcome!  I would still call, just to be sure.  And I don't think it applies to e-tickets, just hard tickets.  And I don't know about other tickets.  We bought the 4 park magic ticket... or whatever it's called, lol!

My thoughts were the exact same... hold off on linking my tickets until the last possible minute and miss out on FP+.  I called UT last week to ask what my options were in exchanging my tickets from date based to undated and how much time did I have to do that, since my trip isn't until May and everything is up in the air right now with no concrete plans.  She told me that they will work with me in whatever I decide and that even if I link tickets to MDE the 90 day policy remains.  I can either cancel or exchange (with appropriate upgrade fees) before the 90 days is up.


----------



## Spridell

mckennarose said:


> Oh I have no problem doing that!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> I do those things on a regular basis in WDW, so I am "that person" and I'm fine with it.
> I also do it after touching menus, those utensil dispensers, and I've started to pay attention to wiping the arms of my glasses since I tend to touch those to adjust them a lot.  I've started cleaning my phone more often also.  We have covid in my state, not too far from me, and I clean it every time I come home from being out.



Then you should be fine.  Enjoy your trip.

FWIW, very interesting on the news tonight, if you are more than 6 feet away from a person who has the virus, likelihood of getting it is low.  That was interesting to me.


----------



## KrazeeK120

We have a trip planned for the last week of May, and as of now, are still planning to go. We don’t fall into the high-risk groups. My fear is that we will get sick while there and be quarantined and not able to get home.

The big issue for us is airfare. We have trip insurance, but when I got it last summer, silly me didn’t think of a global pandemic virus as something to worry about! So the insurance doesn’t cover this situation. If this gets bad enough that the airline starts waiving change fees, we are going to take a hard look into moving our trip to August. We have a room-only reservation that can, of course, be moved or canceled up to 5 days in advance with no penalty. I’d call Disney to change the date on my tickets...we’d be out a little money because August is cheaper than Memorial Day, but I’d be willing to eat the cost if it gets that bad. We also have tickets to EMM, which can also be canceled.

So...basically, we are proceeding with caution at this time.


----------



## mckennarose

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Anyone else pumping the breaks on buying Disney tickets on the off chance that they close the parks?


I already had my tickets purchased before covid was in the US.  If I hadn't, I would be looking at what refund policies are and which type of ticket would be better.  IMO, probably the flexible one.  But then you still have to look at how much time you had to make changes, if needed, after purchase.


Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> How would that even work with the current date based ticketing? Would everyones tickets become refundable or "Flex Date?"


I don't think anyone could answer a "what if" question now.  My personal opinion is that if it came down to it Disney wouldn't refund, they would help you use the ticket sometime down the road.  JMO.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Going April 23-28 with my extended family. Our biggest concern is my 62 year old father with his high risks of developing a severe case and his underlying conditions.

Everything we have booked so far is refundable outside of the park tickets for 3 of the people on our trip, but those arent tied to specific dates, so long as we cancel before 15 days prior to our trip. We're just going to continue monitoring until that point and see what decisions we have to make. 

Was already planning on getting more Clorox style wipes and hand sanitizer, just may have to jump on it a tad earlier now. 

Our benefit of flexibility has us currently less concerned about how this progresses with regard to our trip.


----------



## Lisa Pesce

Hi, We have an upcoming trip 4/13-4/18 but I’m a bit concerned for the three grandparents coming with us. I need to buy tickets this week so we can start fast passing (staying off property so 30 day window). Can someone help me out on what kind of ticket options we have, if any, that would allow us to cancel? Is this even an option if we are off property? If not, can I change dates and what is the process for that.. do I need to have new dates to change it to or can we use them for next year?  Our flights will have a change fee and we need to use within a year so that will be a loss.

Still uncertain what we will decide but I will need to buy tickets if we want to go so I can fastpass. Any advice and suggestions would be welcome! 
TIA


----------



## DGsAtBLT

We are set to leave in about 2 weeks. We are in wait and see mode. I'm trying to put it into perspective and keep my feelings in check because people are dying and suffering because of this, but I'm really bummed. Being a point rental (a large one at that) is making this a really difficult decision for us. It is a huge amount of money to eat. And also DH and I are AP's because of a bonus trip last fall, so even if we could salvage everyone elses tickets (I would guess Disney would do *something* for the regular tickets) there's even more wasted money there. Insurance is not helpful for us unless Canada issues a certain level of travel advisory.

Not looking for any real solutions or advice, because I don't think there's much to be done at this point but wait and see, but yeah.


----------



## livingthedream

Good bye Disney.  We had a trip planned for last week of April into early May, BUT my husband is just turning 60 with many health issues, and I'm 57, and while I used to be the healthier of the two of us, I am quickly catching up to him.

So while it was really hard, we made the choice to cancel last night.  It was particularly hard because I managed to get all the FastPasses we wanted, and we had the perfect balance of parks and relaxing.

We usually do not "panic".  We usually stay the course, BUT given my husband's recent diagnosis of late onset asthma, we just can't take the chance.  Is there a chance we could contract coronavirus locally?  Absolutely!  But we think traveling just increases the odds at the moment.

I am very worried about my beloved Disney.  I am willing to bet cancellations are abounding, and the question is whether this organization is strong enough and diversified enough to withstand this latest challenge.  Will it be short-term enough that it can withstand the turbulence, or will it be long-term enough that it will fold?  It is my Happy Place, and I truly hope it survives so I can yet again go and center myself.  No where else have I been able to do that as I have at Disney.

Good luck to all the senior executives at Disney and their teams.  I hope you can navigate through this and come out even stronger on the other side.  We have you in our thoughts and offer all the pixie dust that we can muster!....


----------



## yulilin3

I posted this in the other thread, worth repeating here. WDW on the HUB (internal CM site) has a page dedicated to the virus with information, videos, links to the CDC and a hotline where CM can call and ask any questions the might have on the subject.
I have seen an increase on hand sanitizing stations all around the parks, especially the past 3 days.
On a personal note, I am a local who visits the parks 3 times a week, both of my kids work at the theme parks, and I am taking extra precautions but not worried. As long as you follow the simple guidelines of hand washing, sanitizing, coughing into your elbow or tissue, not touching your face, avoiding unnecessary contact you should be ok.


----------



## Rory607

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Awesome! Well in my case I have a conference coming up in Anaheim this summer, but am holding off buying tickets in case it gets cancelled. In, fact... I may wait up until just a few weeks ahead of time (something that would be a major dilemma at WDW with 60 day FP) Anyone else pumping the breaks on buying Disney tickets on the off chance that they close the parks? How would that even work with the current date based ticketing? Would everyones tickets become refundable or "Flex Date?"


We are planning on going to DL in one month and still haven’t bought park tickets. We are not planning on cancelling yet, but are monitoring the situation daily. The only thing we’ve paid for is airfare and so far Delta hasn’t said anything about waiving change fees on April flights.

We’re doing other things on this trip besides Disney, but the kids are really looking forward to DL the most. So if we don’t feel that it’s a safe choice or Disney would close, I don’t really want to go at all. We discussed today about maybe just changing our flights and going somewhere else if Disney is off the table. I am not overly worried about us getting sick, honestly. We are all healthy and not in a high risk group. But I don’t want to expose those around us who are more at risk.


----------



## mckennarose

yulilin3 said:


> I have seen an increase on hand sanitizing stations all around the parks, especially the past 3 days.


Thanks for the info.  Do you know if Disney is doing anything extra right now with cleaning/disinfecting regularly touched surfaces, like the tapstile, door handles, food counters, tables, ride bars, etc?

I'm wondering how much extra they're doing as I've seen and experienced first hand the changes in businesses sanitation protocols here.  It's definitely stepped up since the announcement of cases in our state and I know florida also has cases.  For example, just on a trip to Lowe's today we saw an employee cleaning the self scan registers after every customer used the pin pad and touch screen.  I know it would be difficult for Disney to do that after each "touch" with the sheer amount of visitors, but I'm wondering if they're doing anything specific?  Or how they're stepping up cleaning/disinfecting?


----------



## mckennarose

livingthedream said:


> Good bye Disney. We had a trip planned for last week of April into early May, BUT my husband is just turning 60 with many health issues, and I'm 57, and while I used to be the healthier of the two of us, I am quickly catching up to him.
> 
> So while it was really hard, we made the choice to cancel last night. It was particularly hard because I managed to get all the FastPasses we wanted, and we had the perfect balance of parks and relaxing.


I'm really sorry, but it sounds like you made the best decision for you and your husband.  We might also have to make that decision as we get closer too and I'm sure a lot of thought went into your decision. 
Cheers to next time!


----------



## mckennarose

Lisa Pesce said:


> Can someone help me out on what kind of ticket options we have, if any, that would allow us to cancel? Is this even an option if we are off property? If not, can I change dates and what is the process for that.. do I need to have new dates to change it to or can we use them for next year?


I think your best bet would be to call Disney or official seller (like UT) with those questions.  They can walk you through tickets geared for your personal situation.


----------



## Mango7100

We are supposed to be going on 3/14-3/21 and are still planning unless something changes. We are early 40s. my husband does have a genetic heart condition for which he takes medication, but in talking to his cardiologist they worry more about people with congestive heart failure, coronary artery disease, are seniors, or who also have concurrent respiratory/pulmonary disease. I am a bit of a obsessive hand washer/sanitizer anyway.

I also have always used hand sanitizer after touching a menu, getting napkins or drinks from QS locations, and after any character meets with giving high fives and having an autograph book. I will add Clorox wipes to wiping down tables before we eat and also wiping phones

Questions are:  Would Disney ever once an hour wipe down rides that are feasible. HM and other constantly moving loaders aren’t as feasible, but I think it wouldn’t be hard to stop for 5 min every hour and wipe down Dumbo or the roller coaster vehicles. Also, I do worry about character meet and greets where they stand for a while and shake hands, hug, sign things etc constantly. Wonder if there will be changes to that?


----------



## MermaidMommy

Mango7100 said:


> We are supposed to be going on 3/14-3/21 and are still planning unless something changes. We are early 40s. my husband does have a genetic heart condition for which he takes medication, but in talking to his cardiologist they worry more about people with congestive heart failure, coronary artery disease, are seniors, or who also have concurrent respiratory/pulmonary disease. I am a bit of a obsessive hand washer/sanitizer anyway.
> 
> I also have always used hand sanitizer after touching a menu, getting napkins or drinks from QS locations, and after any character meets with giving high fives and having an autograph book. I will add Clorox wipes to wiping down tables before we eat and also wiping phones
> 
> Questions are:  Would Disney ever once an hour wipe down rides that are feasible. HM and other constantly moving loaders aren’t as feasible, but I think it wouldn’t be hard to stop for 5 min every hour and wipe down Dumbo or the roller coaster vehicles. Also, I do worry about character meet and greets where they stand for a while and shake hands, hug, sign things etc constantly. Wonder if there will be changes to that?


I think that Disneyland Tokyo/Disneysea suspended character greetings (before they closed the parks, of course).


----------



## Spridell

Mango7100 said:


> We are supposed to be going on 3/14-3/21 and are still planning unless something changes. We are early 40s. my husband does have a genetic heart condition for which he takes medication, but in talking to his cardiologist they worry more about people with congestive heart failure, coronary artery disease, are seniors, or who also have concurrent respiratory/pulmonary disease. I am a bit of a obsessive hand washer/sanitizer anyway.
> 
> I also have always used hand sanitizer after touching a menu, getting napkins or drinks from QS locations, and after any character meets with giving high fives and having an autograph book. I will add Clorox wipes to wiping down tables before we eat and also wiping phones
> 
> Questions are:  Would Disney ever once an hour wipe down rides that are feasible. HM and other constantly moving loaders aren’t as feasible, but I think it wouldn’t be hard to stop for 5 min every hour and wipe down Dumbo or the roller coaster vehicles. Also, I do worry about character meet and greets where they stand for a while and shake hands, hug, sign things etc constantly. Wonder if there will be changes to that?


They're fogging type devices on the market that spray chemicals in the air and can sanatize up to 5,000sq feet. My local fire department uses them for their ambulances.

Maybe disney will be using these during closed hours.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spridell said:


> They're fogging type devices on the market that spray chemicals in their and can sterilize up to 5,000sq feet. My local fire department uses them for their ambulances.
> 
> Maybe disney will be using these during closed hours.



It would make my heart happy if they installed a magical wall of sanitizer on rides like Buzz for the cars to move through after people get off. And at park entrances where it could go off periodically (like produce sprayers at grocery stores) to sanitize the heck out of the finger scanners.


----------



## yulilin3

mckennarose said:


> Thanks for the info.  Do you know if Disney is doing anything extra right now with cleaning/disinfecting regularly touched surfaces, like the tapstile, door handles, food counters, tables, ride bars, etc?
> 
> I'm wondering how much extra they're doing as I've seen and experienced first hand the changes in businesses sanitation protocols here.  It's definitely stepped up since the announcement of cases in our state and I know florida also has cases.  For example, just on a trip to Lowe's today we saw an employee cleaning the self scan registers after every customer used the pin pad and touch screen.  I know it would be difficult for Disney to do that after each "touch" with the sheer amount of visitors, but I'm wondering if they're doing anything specific?  Or how they're stepping up cleaning/disinfecting?


Yes,  that's part of the procedures,  i haven't seen an increase personally but that doesn't mean it isn't happening,  I'm giing to mk this morning and will be keeping an eye out. I would love for them to at least close the winnie the pooh and v7DMT interactive queues but I'll report back later


----------



## HokieRaven5

Just received this email from Southwest. Mildly comforting that the airplanes will at least have a slightly higher level of relative cleanliness before boarding. I have an early morning flight but will still be wiping down the seat and tray table anyway. 

"A message from our SVP and Chief Marketing Officer, Ryan Green

To our valued Customers,

There is no higher priority to our entire Southwest Family than the Safety of our Customers and Employees. We are in close communication with medical professionals, the Centers for Disease Control (CDC), the World Health Organization (WHO), government agencies, and internal teams to stay on top of this evolving situation. According to the most recent information from the CDC, for most people, the immediate risk of being exposed to the virus that causes COVID-19 is thought to be low.

We want you to feel confident when traveling with Southwest Airlines. As a result, we have enhanced some of our cleaning procedures in the interest of our Customers' and Employees' health and safety.

Aircraft Cleaning: We spend between 6-7 hours cleaning each aircraft every night, and, as of March 4, 2020, we have enhanced our overnight cleaning procedures. Typically, we use an EPA approved, hospital-grade disinfectant in the lavatories and an interior cleaner in the cabin. Now, we are expanding the use of the hospital-grade disinfectant throughout the aircraft, and it will be used in the cabin, on elements in the flight deck, and in the lavatory. This goes beyond the standard CDC guidelines.

Also, we equip each of our aircraft with a HEPA (High Efficiency Particulate Air) filter, which filters out recirculated air onboard each plane to remove airborne particles. HEPA filters are also used in hospitals to provide patients with clean air.

To learn more about our enhanced aircraft cleaning procedures, visit our blog for a detailed overview, along with a video and photos of the process.

In addition, I want to take a moment to remind Customers of our flexible policies. These policies have always been in place at Southwest Airlines and provide our Customers peace of mind every day. We never charge Customers a fee to change or cancel (though fare differences might apply) their flights. If your plans change or if you decide to postpone your travel, the funds used to pay for your flight can be applied to future travel as long as you cancel your reservation at least 10 minutes prior to the scheduled departure. The funds are valid for future travel up to one year from the original purchase date and must be used by the individual named on the ticket. Hopefully, these policies provide comfort to all of our Customers that they can book travel on Southwest as normal, and, if the circumstances change in the future, they can alter their plans without the penalty of a fee.

Rest assured, we are monitoring this developing situation closely, staying in regular contact with federal agencies, health organizations, and other experts. We've developed a host of resources to keep you informed and updated along the way, including our Travel Advisory on southwest.com and our Company blog, and we'll continue to post updates as this situation evolves.

Thank you for your patience and trust in Southwest Airlines. We are prepared to navigate through these challenging circumstances with your safety and confidence in Southwest Airlines at the forefront of everything we do.

We look forward to seeing you onboard soon."


----------



## LaurenT

mckennarose said:


> Thanks @GADisneyDad14!
> 
> As of now, we are currently still actively planning for our May WDW trip.  I'm really interested in hearing how others are planning and hoping we can bounce ideas and our experiences in navigating a WDW trip during this uncertain time.
> 
> So far I've been able to get some ticket info. from UT (where we bought our tix) on their refund policy and the biggest thing I've learned is that you can still get a refund even if you've linked your tickets to MDE!  That took a HUGE load off just knowing we won't be out that money if something happens.  Of course, it depends on what type of tickets a person buys, date of purchase and if you're planning on just a refund or some sort of ticket exchange.  But the important thing, and to their credit, is that UT is more than willing to work with their customers.
> 
> We're still working on the travel insurance part.  We're offsite, and I did purchase insurance, so we'll see.
> 
> I'm still working on ideas for when we're actually there.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from others as you are planning an immediate trip also!


I’m going the last week of April. Fingers crossed that neither the parks nor my airline cancel.  I also purchased from UT, my room is on points with DVC and I hope they’ll add them back to my account if the parks close -but I plan on going as long as I’m allowed. 
I do think Disney should rope off that Pooh wall though!


----------



## hertamaniac

It looks like central Florida now has it's first presumptive case.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/c...ing-1-in-central-florida-health-officials-say


----------



## eeyoreandtink

We will be going in 2 1/2 weeks unless they shut down. Obviously I am hoping they don't. I have done a lot of research myself on this and I really feel its being overhyped.


----------



## leeniewdw

In the other thread, there was a discussion about bag check and handling all the items you've got inside.   I am going to absolutely minimize what we take to the park, but on our arrival day I will have a small cross body bag since we are coming straight from the airport.   If I've got a very small wallet (it's really just a CC holder rather than a wallet),  small sunscreen, phone, sanitizing gel,  wipes....will they actually take all of these items out or will they just peer into the bag.  Someone posted about taking out their make-up bag, so I'm presuming that's to open that itself.   

We're trying to make a plan on how/when to wipe/use gel/go wash hands so we feel like we're controlling as much as we can.  But it seems like if they are touching everyone's bags one after the other, you're already starting out with potential germs on your stuff.


----------



## Sandiz08

Not going till July, but still planning on going unless things take a turn for the worse. We have a room only booked, purchased park tickets, but have held off on buying special event and airplane tickets. They are cheap enough right now, so might just buy some with all the new travel change policies popping up. Hoping disney doesn't shut down, but if it does, we probably have bigger things to worry about.


----------



## ratfam

We have a May trip with a lot of DVC points on the line as well as airfare for 5 all booked before this started but not really protectable now. Our fastpass window opens shortly and I haven't yet bought tickets so at this point would end up buying direct from Disney. I started another thread not knowing about this one asking about options and it sounds like we could push to later in the year if needed. I will be calling today to see if the CMs have any guidance and will share anything I learn


----------



## mckennarose

leeniewdw said:


> I will have a small cross body bag since we are coming straight from the airport. If I've got a very small wallet (it's really just a CC holder rather than a wallet), small sunscreen, phone, sanitizing gel, wipes....will they actually take all of these items out or will they just peer into the bag.


See, and I'm thinking I'm going to be bringing MORE into the parks than I usually do.  I like to go bagless if I can, but now I'm planning on more hand sanitizer and wipes.  


leeniewdw said:


> Someone posted about taking out their make-up bag,


 I will never understand the need for a whole makeup bag in Disney. To each his own, but I have been behind someone with a FULL makeup bag, including brushes that they had to unroll at bag check. It took forever!


leeniewdw said:


> But it seems like if they are touching everyone's bags one after the other, you're already starting out with potential germs on your stuff.


I'm guessing (hoping!) sanitizing the table is part of their new procedure.  But what I do anyway is to separate my items into small baggies; one small baggie for any meds, one baggie for hand sanitizer and wipes, one baggie for chapstick and sunglasses, one baggie for "lady things".  Then when we get to the table I just take all the baggies out of the crossbody and put them on top of it, in full view.  They've never taken my stuff out of baggies, they just look at it.  I also open my sunglass case myself and hold it so they see.  The less they have to dig around, the better anyway because it's faster.  But this way you could even throw the baggies away after your through bag check if you want to.  I started doing it because my bags are usually bigger than the things I bring so I wanted to keep track of my stuff better.  Then my plan is to lysol the heck out of my bag when we get back to the resort that evening!


----------



## ellbellthomps

It's definitely over hyped, but now it's beginning to live up to it. My boyfriend just came back from Israel, so he mildly quarantined himself even though it's not there. (international travel)
I would wait til next week for any major decisions. The tests should be more readily available by the end of the week, and that means more people get tested, so it could go either way. 
That being said, I booked a fully refundable Toyko trip in July and I am fully planning on going regardless of what's happening.


----------



## leeniewdw

mckennarose said:


> See, and I'm thinking I'm going to be bringing MORE into the parks than I usually do.  I like to go bagless if I can, but now I'm planning on more hand sanitizer and wipes.



Yeah, of course this makes sense.  I was planning on using a spi-belt only especially for our DHS day, but that would have limited space for wipes and gel. 



mckennarose said:


> I'm guessing (hoping!) sanitizing the table is part of their new procedure.  But what I do anyway is to separate my items into small baggies; one small baggie for any meds, one baggie for hand sanitizer and wipes, one baggie for chapstick and sunglasses, one baggie for "lady things".  Then when we get to the table I just take all the baggies out of the crossbody and put them on top of it, in full view.  They've never taken my stuff out of baggies, they just look at it.  I also open my sunglass case myself and hold it so they see.  The less they have to dig around, the better anyway because it's faster.  But this way you could even throw the baggies away after your through bag check if you want to.  I started doing it because my bags are usually bigger than the things I bring so I wanted to keep track of my stuff better.  Then my plan is to lysol the heck out of my bag when we get back to the resort that evening!



Great advice, thanks!   I hadn't thought about sunglass case, but will definitely have that on day 1 at least.   I guess I was thinking about them touching someone in front of me's stuff, and then mine.  But maybe I can put things in smaller bags and then just wipe those down after we clear bag check.


----------



## vinmar4

We are actually flying in later today. Being a nurse, I usually don't get too concerned because I always drilled it in my family's head about correctly washing their hands, not touching our faces and covering their coughs. I'm a little worried but we are all healthy, thank God. Both our children want to do something in the medical field, so they are taking this virus seriously, which is a big plus. 
What we are doing differently this time, is that  we are taking off our shoes when back in our room ,using Lysol more ofter, and sanitizing our cell phones and magic bands ,plus washing our hands well. We will have a designed place to put the bags or stuff that we take to the parks and not placing none of that stuff by the kitchen area or dining table. I told them to carry some tissues with them at all times and if they see somebody coughing or sneezing close to them not covering their mouths, to hold their breath until  they cover theirs noses and mouth and walk away if they can. We are not going to tell people what to do , but I know that some people won't be covering their mouths when sneezing or coughing, so we can try to protect ourselves as much as we can. We discussed staying more hydrated than usual ,  sanitizing our hands after each ride , to  try to remember to touch as little as possible and to not stand very close to people if possible. We also discussed that if we feel uneasy with the crowds at the parks , we don't have to go at all  or stay ,or we can just go very early for a couple of hours. We are renting a car to avoid being in the crowded buses as much as possible ,and possibly walking to and from HS and Epcot. I'm also planing on not taking a lot into the parks and putting my stuff in clear plastic small cosmetic bags so security touches as little as possible. We will have hand sanitizer and sanitizing wipes with us.  We are taking some medications with us like, Motrin, thermometer, flu medicine just in case.   Lastly we have a separate  car reservation  that is ready just in case the scenario changes and we can't fly back home.  MHO is that at the end of the day, we can only do so much to protect ourselves and the rest is up to God ,so we have to still try to have a good time and enjoy our vacation , just with some extra precautions . We also have another trip planned for Sept for our anniversary, hopefully it's over by that time.


----------



## yulilin3

No noticeable changes at mk. No cleaning of the tapstiles after each use this morning. I did see a lady wiping her table with a full size tub of Clorox wipes


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> No noticeable changes at mk. No cleaning of the tapstiles after each use this morning. I did see a lady wiping her table with a full size tub of Clorox wipes



Thanks for the updates.  PLease keep updating.

Question I have, If there are any plans of closures or reduced hours I am guessing they will inform the cast members first before the public?


----------



## scard192

we are planning on making our trip in late April as things stand now; no way to know what the situation will be in 6 weeks. I saw a tip on another thread about putting everything that is in our park bag in a zip lock bag so they won't be touched during screening. will be ordering/packing a big box of ziplock bags. 

I was able to secure a few bottles of Purell, hand wipes, as well as Clorox wipes. I have a Delta credit card that allows 1 free back per person, will fill one small suitcase with these items and check it. Had planned to order these items from Amazon Prime and have them delivered to the resort but do not want to chance them being out of stock.


----------



## Mango7100

I also found 2 travel size Lysol sprays today..I am going to take that and spray the inside and outside of our backpack. Great idea about putting things in ziplocks—will definitely put our snacks in those.


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> Thanks for the updates.  PLease keep updating.
> 
> Question I have, If there are any plans of closures or reduced hours I am guessing they will inform the cast members first before the public?


You would think.  It's usually same day announcements on both HUB and the WDW site, that's how it's been for hurricanes


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> You would think.  It's usually same day announcements on both HUB and the WDW site, that's how it's been for hurricanes



Do you think they will shut down?  I mean it's never been done before.  ALL PARKS and ALL Hotel. Just curious your opinion since your so tightly connected.

I Understand if you dont want to answer.


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> Do you think they will shut down?  I mean it's never been done before.  ALL PARKS and ALL Hotel. Just curious your opinion since your so tightly connected.
> 
> I Understand if you dont want to answer.


I don't really have any inside knowledge about this, the front of the line CM are just getting same updates everyone else can get through the CDC. I honestly don't see them closing, I mean personally and from what information is out there this is similar to the flu and they've never closed for that. It would have to be a huge pandemic on property, where hundreds of CM are infected and have to stay home, right now if most follow the simple safety procedures it shouldn't get to that. But with it being so new and so many elements unknown there's just no telling.
I can say that if one of the three major parks here close thee others will have no choice but to follow


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> I don't really have any inside knowledge about this, the front of the line CM are just getting same updates everyone else can get through the CDC. I honestly don't see them closing, I mean personally and from what information is out there this is similar to the flu and they've never closed for that. It would have to be a huge pandemic on property, where hundreds of CM are infected and have to stay home, right now if most follow the simple safety procedures it shouldn't get to that. But with it being so new and so many elements unknown there's just no telling.
> I can say that if one of the three major parks here close thee others will have no choice but to follow


Appreciate your insight.


----------



## dawnball

DGsAtBLT said:


> It would make my heart happy if they installed a magical wall of sanitizer on rides like Buzz for the cars to move through after people get off. And at park entrances where it could go off periodically (like produce sprayers at grocery stores) to sanitize the heck out of the finger scanners.


Most of the sanitizers have a 4-10 minute contact period. That would -really- slow down Buzz.


----------



## Lisa Pesce

mckennarose said:


> I think your best bet would be to call Disney or official seller (like UT) with those questions.  They can walk you through tickets geared for your personal situation.


Is UT undercover tourist? I’ve only ever purchased tickets from Disney.  Thanks for advice.. I will contact to see options


----------



## Spridell

A product that people can think about.  

It is called MICROBAN.  It has 24 hour protection on all hard surfaces.  Kills and protects against 99.9% for 24 hours.

Something people can use in their hotel rooms.  I plan on using it during my 4 day stay in May at AK


----------



## Fred M

If you need hand sanitizer and your local store is out (all the stores here in Northern California are out of sanitizer), the CDC recommends an alcohol solution with at least 60% alcohol will sanitize your hands. My local store had tons of isopropyl alcohol on the shelves.  And if you want to mix aloe vera gel with isopropyl alcohol to make your own sanitizer, just remember the ratio of aloe vera has to be low enough to maintain the minimum 60% alcohol base. 

We have some bottles of Walmart isopropyl alcohol that's at 70% and I would avoid trying to mix that--just use it straight. But the Walgreen's one was 91%.


----------



## MermaidMommy

yulilin3 said:


> I don't really have any inside knowledge about this, the front of the line CM are just getting same updates everyone else can get through the CDC. I honestly don't see them closing, I mean personally and from what information is out there this is similar to the flu and they've never closed for that. It would have to be a huge pandemic on property, where hundreds of CM are infected and have to stay home, right now if most follow the simple safety procedures it shouldn't get to that. But with it being so new and so many elements unknown there's just no telling.
> I can say that if one of the three major parks here close thee others will have no choice but to follow


The symptoms are similar to the flu in healthy, younger individuals. However, this virus spreads faster than the flu, and is much more deadly for the older population and people with underlying illnesses. Its rate of hospitalization is also higher. So, I can see why WDW wouldn’t treat this as the would the flu — it’s a different animal.


----------



## yulilin3

MermaidMommy said:


> The symptoms are similar to the flu in healthy, younger individuals. However, this virus spreads faster than the flu, and is much more deadly for the older population and people with underlying illnesses. Its rate of hospitalization is also higher. So, I can see why WDW wouldn’t treat this as the would the flu — it’s a different animal.


to me I think the question would be, if they do close, for how long? this is a brand new virus that people know very little about, if a vaccine is in the works now it will take a year to clear all the hurdles to be available, if there's different cure or a way to treat it, again, it would be months away.
I don't think they;ll close unless it's a wide spread infection on property by CM


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Shanghai Disneyland is beginning to re open. Hopefully that is a good sign.


----------



## Haley R

yulilin3 said:


> to me I think the question would be, if they do close, for how long? this is a brand new virus that people know very little about, if a vaccine is in the works now it will take a year to clear all the hurdles to be available, if there's different cure or a way to treat it, again, it would be months away.
> I don't think they;ll close unless it's a wide spread infection on property by CM


I agree and I don’t honestly see there being a wide spread infection since the majority of the people who get this don’t realize they’ve even had it.


----------



## meremac

I'm a TA (not sure if I can say that in passing or not, so please delete if necessary). While I have no inside knowledge of what the decision-makers are thinking, I can tell you that we have seen no noticeable changes to the amount of people cancelling WDW trips OR in the amount of people booking for future WDW trips. Crowd levels also seem to be anecdotally steady from our clients' reports. We have our own trip planned for first week in April, and we plan to go unless we're told we can't or something drastic changes. Of course, YMMV and everyone is different.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

MermaidMommy said:


> The symptoms are similar to the flu in healthy, younger individuals. However, this virus spreads faster than the flu, and is much more deadly for the older population and people with underlying illnesses. Its rate of hospitalization is also higher. So, I can see why WDW wouldn’t treat this as the would the flu — it’s a different animal.


Is it really though? H1N1 was as contagious and had a higher complication rate that COVID 19 over a broader spectrum of the population. This is a respiratory virus that seems to be more problematic in older individuals, but really isn't that different from the many we have seen in the past. The difference is the hype surrounding it, not the hard data.


----------



## MermaidMommy

yulilin3 said:


> to me I think the question would be, if they do close, for how long? this is a brand new virus that people know very little about, if a vaccine is in the works now it will take a year to clear all the hurdles to be available, if there's different cure or a way to treat it, again, it would be months away.
> I don't think they;ll close unless it's a wide spread infection on property by CM


My guess would be like Disneyland Shanghai, that’s now reportedly reopening with limited hours. (I also just read where Starbucks is reopening 90% of their Chinese stores.) It seems, at least for right now, that the situation is getting under control to some degree in China, as the number of cases there are declining. If the did have to close the US parks - which I hope they don’t! - I would think it would be a similar situation. Shut down large gathering places until the numbers start to go in the right direction. All conjecture, of course...


----------



## ellbellthomps

The most they would do is reduce hours. It's hard for me to imagine it ACTUALLY closing.


----------



## Spridell

ellbellthomps said:


> The most they would do is reduce hours. It's hard for me to imagine it ACTUALLY closing.



Reduced hours with extra sanatizing at night.  I can see that.


----------



## yulilin3

I mean in the end it's obviously a manner of personal accountability. They can sanitize and spray you with purell all you want but if the individual still doesn't practice safety measures there's really no point. I like seeing that lady take the huge tub of clorox wipes and disinfect the table they were about to use


----------



## Miffy

We've got a trip booked April 29-May 7 and as of right this moment we are planning  on going and would be very disappointed if it doesn't work out.

I think the only thing that would keep us from going would be if the parks/resorts closed or if there was some kind of travel ban where we live. 

I do intend to be even more germicidal there than I usually am, which consists of a lot of sanitizing and hand-washing. I'd already purchased a container of Clorox wipes for the plane and room and now I'll probably take them to the parks as well. And will be even more OCD about keeping my hands clean and nowhere near my face. 

If we do decide to cancel, we have room-only rezzes, so we'd do it 5 days ahead of time. Who knows what'll happen with airfare? But I can't be worried about it. My health is more important.


----------



## kiddo76

Spridell said:


> A product that people can think about.
> 
> It is called MICROBAN.  It has 24 hour protection on all hard surfaces.  Kills and protects against 99.9% for 24 hours.
> 
> Something people can use in their hotel rooms.  I plan on using it during my 4 day stay in May at AK


FYI, I thought this sounded like an interesting product, and found this right on the product manufacturer's web page

*What types of microorganisms do antimicrobial agents work against?*
Microban antimicrobial protection is effective against most common bacteria, yeasts, molds and fungi that cause stains, odors and product degradation. Microban technology is not designed to protect users from disease causing microorganisms.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> I mean in the end it's obviously a manner of personal accountability. They can sanitize and spray you with purell all you want but if the individual still doesn't practice safety measures there's really no point. I like seeing that lady take the huge tub of clorox wipes and disinfect the table they were about to use



We are packing tons of Clorox/Lysol wipes for the plane, rooms, and parks, although as the parent of a child with an allergy we already do this on planes and in our room anyways. I am not thankful for allergies but I am thankful they have helped teach my kids how to be effective hand washers.

It’s a bummer that even if we do go we’ll probably shy away from things like nighttime entertainment or at least certain ones/viewing locations that put us smack dab in the middle of a big crowd. Only so much you can do in terms of hygiene when you have someone hacking away right near you.

A modified trip is better than no trip though!


----------



## rchristiansen

We will be there March 21-27. We have hand wipes and sanitizer we will be bringing. (But we do that anyway). Usually I just use those wipes on the plane table. But I’ll bring a baggie of Lysol wipes too.

The biggest change to our trip is we decided to rent a car. I can’t imagine the magical express busses will be sanitized like the plane will be. Also the crowded busses to the parks, there isn't a way they can clean them between riders.

I‘m not worried about being sick myself. But I don’t want to bring it back home and spread it. Here in Wisconsin we don’t have any spread of it. I don’t want to be *that* person. Also, My parents are over 65 and my dad has underlying conditions. They aren’t coming but I don’t want to quarantine myself from family


----------



## MermaidMommy

eeyoreandtink said:


> Is it really though? H1N1 was as contagious and had a higher complication rate that COVID 19 over a broader spectrum of the population. This is a respiratory virus that seems to be more problematic in older individuals, but really isn't that different from the many we have seen in the past. The difference is the hype surrounding it, not the hard data.


From the last statistics I saw, COVID 19 has a higher reproductive number than H1N1 — 1.45 vs 2.2 for Corona — making COVID 19 more contagious. Plus, the mortality rate for it is higher, although disproportionately skewed to the older population, unlike H1N1. H1N1 has a less than .1% mortality rate, whereas COVID 19 ranges from .7% in South Korea to 3.4% worldwide, by current WHO estimates. So, somewhere between 7 and 30 times more deadly than H1N1.


----------



## MermaidMommy

yulilin3 said:


> I mean in the end it's obviously a manner of personal accountability. They can sanitize and spray you with purell all you want but if the individual still doesn't practice safety measures there's really no point. I like seeing that lady take the huge tub of clorox wipes and disinfect the table they were about to use


I’ve always been one to wipe down what I can on an airplane and in hotel rooms, and always have hand sanitizer with me. I agree about everyone doing their part with personal hygiene. The challenge at Disney in particular, though, is that the virus is can be transmitted within 6 feet, so there’s no way to avoid airborne droplets in lines for rides or at restaurants or waiting for a show or fireworks. Personal responsibility can only do so much in this situation. That said, we currently have a trip to Disneyland Paris planned for May, but I booked a WDW trip in May as a backup, in case Europe is a no-go. I just hope I’ll get to go on one of them!


----------



## Spridell

kiddo76 said:


> FYI, I thought this sounded like an interesting product, and found this right on the product manufacturer's web page
> 
> *What types of microorganisms do antimicrobial agents work against?*
> Microban antimicrobial protection is effective against most common bacteria, yeasts, molds and fungi that cause stains, odors and product degradation. Microban technology is not designed to protect users from disease causing microorganisms.



It DOES kill Coronavirus.  It is listed on the back of the bottle and the EPA has it on its list of approved cleaners to use

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...s-epa-disinfectants-list-covid-19/4966691002/


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

We'll be at WDW next week.  We plan to take appropriate cautions.  

The recent crowds there would seem to indicate that most people are not cancelling.  I don't wish for everyone to panic, but I kind of wish more people would be scared enough to postpone their trips... that might make touring the parks more manageable crowd-wise.   

I'll report back when we return if we noticed any easing of the crowds, but I expect it will still be a madhouse.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

DH sells medical supplies. He has individual packaged hospital strength santiclothes that I'll be bringing with us. I am also bringing gloves for the wipes (Not good for your hands), but also wearing gloves at buffets. Honestly, worried about all germs, not just Coronavirus. Me catching something that would have me straining, like coughing or vomiting, would be bad for my newly discovered condition. 
He also has the good masks, and knows how to use them correctly, but I doubt we'll use those. We will bring some tho, just incase needed if things get crazy...
Fly out Saturday!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

MermaidMommy said:


> From the last statistics I saw, COVID 19 has a higher reproductive number than H1N1 — 1.45 vs 2.2 for Corona — making COVID 19 more contagious. Plus, the mortality rate for it is higher, although disproportionately skewed to the older population, unlike H1N1. H1N1 has a less than .1% mortality rate, whereas COVID 19 ranges from .7% in South Korea to 3.4% worldwide, by current WHO estimates. So, somewhere between 7 and 30 times more deadly than H1N1.


The morality rate for H1N1 pre vaccine was MUCH higher than that, and slightly higher than current COVID 19 numbers. In the early stages we saw 4 to 5%. That number fell dramatically when 2 things happened. Testing became more widespread and accurate, which mean that more of the less severe cases were being identified as H1N1 and not some other strain of flu, and a vaccine was developed. The same will happen here. Death rates in early stages of these things are always inflated because only the deathly ill or those very close to them know they have it, and there are a limited number of tests. Those tests are also often not super accurate early on. I think that the number of infected never tested or treated here. The death rate is and will remain inaccurate as a result. The reproductive number is also based on cases we know about now, and those are largely skewed toward an elderly population. Most people discussing it are of the consensus that that will go down as well, and this is not as contagious as the number makes it look.


----------



## Miffy

For those of you who use sanitizing wipes on airplanes, could you give details about what you wipe down? I've never done this before but from now on it's going to be part of my regular routine.  I'm thinking belt buckle, armrests, pull-down shade on window (widow seat sitter here), but can I wipe down the seat itself? I'm flying JetBlue and their planes have what I think is artificial leather seats.

Thank you if you know!


----------



## HokieRaven5

MermaidMommy said:


> From the last statistics I saw, COVID 19 has a higher reproductive number than H1N1 — 1.45 vs 2.2 for Corona — making COVID 19 more contagious. Plus, the mortality rate for it is higher, although disproportionately skewed to the older population, unlike H1N1. H1N1 has a less than .1% mortality rate, whereas COVID 19 ranges from .7% in South Korea to 3.4% worldwide, by current WHO estimates. So, somewhere between 7 and 30 times more deadly than H1N1.



There's also the value of time added for H1N1 vs COVID 19.  In the early stages of the H1N1 outbreak we were seeing numbers around the 4-5% mortality presented before it began to normalize back to the 0.1% that is presented now after the fact.

COVID 19 has only been known for less than 3 months and we've mostly only been following the more severe cases and have just started more discovery of the more mild cases throughout so the current mortality rate of this disease can't be viewed as a necessarily accurate number until there's an end in sight on this disease. 

We shall see what happens going forward but it's hard to truly make an accurate comparison when H1N1 has more information available regarding it than the COVID19 at this time.


----------



## mckennarose

Can I remind everyone that the purpose of this thread is about planning a WDW trip with the current covid virus going around.  Not sharing or debating statistics, not comparing it with other viruses/flu/or other illnesses.  Strictly how it relates to HOW you're planning your trip.

There are plenty of other threads discussing latest updates, statistics, vaccines, sanitizers, etc. on the other threads @GADisneyDad14 posted on page 1.

If you want to discuss/share statistics/give personal opinions in general, please visit one of those threads.  I'm currently on two others and I don't bring that stuff here.  Some of us really wanted a thread in this section as we're currently planning an immediate trip and how the covid virus may/may not affect what we do, how we do it and when we do it as it relates to our theme park planning.  If you're not currently planning a trip to WDW in the immediate future, this thread may not be helpful to you.  For the rest of us planning, it is.

Thanks!



GADisneyDad14 said:


> This thread is for COVID-19/Coronavirus discussion as is relates to *Walt Disney World trip planning and the Walt Disney World theme parks*.
> 
> *Anything else will be considered off topic and will be removed with possible infraction points.*





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Again, this thread is located within the *Theme Park Attractions & Strategies* board - *off topic posts are not permitted*. *Off topic, political, or alarmist/non-respectful discussion risk infraction points being awarded or this thread being closed, at the discretion of TPAS moderators.*
> 
> The Theme Park Attractions & Strategies board is not a news outlet. Those seeking healthcare and virus related information / resources should consult with professional resources.


----------



## mckennarose

rchristiansen said:


> The biggest change to our trip is we decided to rent a car. I can’t imagine the magical express busses will be sanitized like the plane will be. Also the crowded busses to the parks, there isn't a way they can clean them between riders.


I was thinking about this last night.  We will have a car, but I'm thinking we will NOT be taking the monorail into MK.  


Mango7100 said:


> I also found 2 travel size Lysol sprays today..I am going to take that and spray the inside and outside of our backpack


Ooo, I'll have to look for those travel size!  With having several cases not too far from me, our cleaning product aisles are picked clean.  But maybe people are going for the big cans!


Lisa Pesce said:


> Is UT undercover tourist? I’ve only ever purchased tickets from Disney. Thanks for advice.. I will contact to see options


Yes, Undercover Tourist.  We use them all the time.


----------



## HokieRaven5

All I know is I have 6 weeks to attempt to get my hands on additional hand sanitizer and wipes, everything over the top raided right now in my area (especially after a local resident getting it from international travel).  

Good to see shanghai disneyland opening again and that things appear to be calming down in such short time in China as well.


----------



## MermaidMommy

Miffy said:


> For those of you who use sanitizing wipes on airplanes, could you give details about what you wipe down? I've never done this before but from now on it's going to be part of my regular routine.  I'm thinking belt buckle, armrests, pull-down shade on window (widow seat sitter here), but can I wipe down the seat itself? I'm flying JetBlue and their planes have what I think is artificial leather seats.
> 
> Thank you if you know!


I wipe down the things you mentioned, plus the air conditioner knob and both sides of the tray table and the tray’s latch. I’ve also seen recommendations not to use the seat-back pocket, as people will often put tissues and other things in there. I’d love to hear if there’s anything else others do!


----------



## MermaidMommy

Apparently, Shanghai Disneyland park itself isn’t opening - just the restaurants and shopping area. But, look at these requirements to get in there (copied from Shanghai Disneyland website):

“The resort will provide an extensive range of measures, designed to ensure a safe and healthy experience for all guests, Cast Members and Disneytown tenant employees, including strict and comprehensive approaches on sanitization, disinfection and cleanliness. In accordance with relevant regulations, every guest entering Shanghai Disney Resort will be required to undergo temperature screening procedures upon their arrival, will need to present their Health QR Code when entering dining venues, and will be required to wear a mask during their entire visit. Guests will also be reminded to maintain respectful social distances at all times while in stores, queues and restaurants.”


----------



## Ashleybs

Mango7100 said:


> I also found 2 travel size Lysol sprays today..I am going to take that and spray the inside and outside of our backpack. Great idea about putting things in ziplocks—will definitely put our snacks in those.


Never seen these but will definitely look for them!


----------



## Ashleybs

Our first trip in 11 years is April 4-11 and we're still going. I am usually pretty good about hand washing and sanitizing but will for sure be even more so on this trip. And I plan on taking Lysol wipes with us and will be cleaning tables, etc before we sit down to eat.

I loved the tip a previous commenter said about putting things in ziploc bags to put in your bag to keep from things being touched.


----------



## jlb727

Miffy said:


> For those of you who use sanitizing wipes on airplanes, could you give details about what you wipe down? I've never done this before but from now on it's going to be part of my regular routine.  I'm thinking belt buckle, armrests, pull-down shade on window (widow seat sitter here), but can I wipe down the seat itself? I'm flying JetBlue and their planes have what I think is artificial leather seats.
> 
> Thank you if you know!


I've heard tray tables are some of the dirtiest things on a plane, so I'd definitely wipe all parts of that down. Also, I have seen that you should wipe down the air vents above your seat.


----------



## jbish

yulilin3 said:


> I mean in the end it's obviously a manner of personal accountability. They can sanitize and spray you with purell all you want but if the individual still doesn't practice safety measures there's really no point. I like seeing that lady take the huge tub of clorox wipes and disinfect the table they were about to use


Was this a guest or the security CM?


----------



## erinch

We are leaving on the auto train on April 28, 3 days at Universal and then 2 weeks at the Vistana. The train travel maybe could be converted to a later registration. 2/3 of it was paid for by an evoucher that expires in July that was a refund from a disastrous Amtrak debacle last summer.
HRH is cancellable until a few days before. I’m renting Vistana weeks from an owner whom I’ve worked with before . I’ve paid him, but we’ve left it in his name in case we need to reschedule.

thanks McKennaRose for the info on the hard tickets from UT. My FP date is April 2, so I probably will order hard tickets soon. I’ve gotten Etickets the past couple of visits since you don’t have to worry about losing them.

this is our first visit in 4 years, and we are celebrating our daughter’s graduation from college, after some big struggles, and her engagement. Her fiancé is a pilot and if we have to reschedule, he won’t be able to get the time. I’m 61 and my husband is 73. We are both healthy. For now, planning to go unless the parks close.


----------



## MiketheGrate

Grumpy by Birth said:


> We'll be at WDW next week.  We plan to take appropriate cautions.
> 
> The recent crowds there would seem to indicate that most people are not cancelling.  I don't wish for everyone to panic, but I kind of wish more people would be scared enough to postpone their trips... that might make touring the parks more manageable crowd-wise.
> 
> I'll report back when we return if we noticed any easing of the crowds, but I expect it will still be a madhouse.


Same here with a trip starting on Saturday.  I have notices more hotel rooms popping up for the dates that we're there, though I'm sure that happens in the week before a trip regardless of any health hazards.  Planning hard, bringing disinfectant and drilling the hand-washing protocol into my 7 and 5 year olds.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Appreciate everyone mostly staying on topic as it relates to WDW planning/theme parks. 

I know it is really hard not to delve into the virus itself, news of the day, tangential subjects, etc but we'd like to keep from going too deep down such paths, within reason.


----------



## kiddo76

Spridell said:


> It DOES kill Coronavirus.  It is listed on the back of the bottle and the EPA has it on its list of approved cleaners to use
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...s-epa-disinfectants-list-covid-19/4966691002/


Ok. I don't know why Microban's website says differently.


----------



## G719

Ashleybs said:


> Never seen these but will definitely look for them!


I have seen them at target in the area with the travel toiletries. They also have it in their up and up brand.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

DH and I have a "no parks" trip in May.  We are currently thinking as long as domestic air travel is operational and the resorts are open, we will go.  This is subject to change if there are travel bans and such.  It is also subject to change if WDW is impacted in a way that they are running a skeleton crew with most things shut down.
For example, if thousands of cast members are sick or quarantined, they will have to scale back park operations.  Maybe only 1 or 2 parks open per day?  Maybe they rotate the open parks so they can clean the others?  Maybe only certain hotels are open and they consolidate guests so the open hotels are full and the others are completely empty?  Maybe buses run every hour instead of constantly?  Maybe they close table service restaurants and do quick service only?  There are ways they could still be "open" that would potentially be a deal breaker for us.  I guess we'll see.  I am definitely feeling more fidgety about this than I was a week or so ago.


----------



## Spridell

kiddo76 said:


> Ok. I don't know why Microban's website says differently.



There are different products in their lineup.

You have to make sure you get the one that says MICROBAN 24

Here is from their website

https://www.microban24.com/faq/


----------



## ratfam

So I did confirm with a CM by phone this morning that the purchase price for tickets that would not be used at all would convert to a credit that could be applied to a future ticket.  I was asking specifically about tickets purchased from Disney through MDE, so I don't know about tickets from other sources.  As DVC members I know that even if we have a problem with this trip we will be back in the future, so I will make the investment in the tickets so that I can book Fastpasses when my window opens and hope for the best.  If park hours are reducing due to fewer CMs working or similar we would decide whether to either cancel or to just focus on the resort and pool.  Will also depend on our company policies which who knows how they will look at that time...


----------



## yulilin3

jbish said:


> Was this a guest or the security CM?


A guest,  the comment is in addition to a previous post i made


----------



## Alli1988

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> DH and I have a "no parks" trip in May.  We are currently thinking as long as domestic air travel is operational and the resorts are open, we will go.  This is subject to change if there are travel bans and such.  It is also subject to change if WDW is impacted in a way that they are running a skeleton crew with most things shut down.
> For example, if thousands of cast members are sick or quarantined, they will have to scale back park operations.  Maybe only 1 or 2 parks open per day?  Maybe they rotate the open parks so they can clean the others?  Maybe only certain hotels are open and they consolidate guests so the open hotels are full and the others are completely empty?  Maybe buses run every hour instead of constantly?  Maybe they close table service restaurants and do quick service only?  There are ways they could still be "open" that would potentially be a deal breaker for us.  I guess we'll see.  I am definitely feeling more fidgety about this than I was a week or so ago.



I'm guessing property would be closed before they would remain open yet operate as you suggested - considering what Disney has done overseas.  If it got as bad as you are referencing, measures outside of Disney would be in place making it difficult to get there even if you wanted to.


----------



## rchristiansen

mckennarose said:


> Ooo, I'll have to look for those travel size! With having several cases not too far from me, our cleaning product aisles are picked clean. But maybe people are going for the big cans!



I found a secret stash in the "travel" section of Walgreens


----------



## rchristiansen

yulilin3 said:


> I mean in the end it's obviously a manner of personal accountability. They can sanitize and spray you with purell all you want but if the individual still doesn't practice safety measures there's really no point. I like seeing that lady take the huge tub of clorox wipes and disinfect the table they were about to use



Yes, I'm really glad they are upping their cleaning practices. I hope it remains that way. 
Although I can't help to think that this scene from Monsters Inc. might be in our near future if someone coughs in the park.


----------



## pigletto

rchristiansen said:


> Yes, I'm really glad they are upping their cleaning practices. I hope it remains that way.
> Although I can't help to think that this scene from Monsters Inc. might be in our near future if someone coughs in the park.


Haha ok so it’s not just me who thinks of these guys patrolling the parks   .
It would be a little funny to stick a sock to your back and walk around the parks for the day.. surely someone would get it .


----------



## leeniewdw

MermaidMommy said:


> I wipe down the things you mentioned, plus the air conditioner knob and both sides of the tray table and the tray’s latch. I’ve also seen recommendations not to use the seat-back pocket, as people will often put tissues and other things in there. I’d love to hear if there’s anything else others do!



I was on a plane to Toronto in Feb and there was a flight attendant onboard (but not working this flight).  One of the working flight attendants came by and gave her a wipe.  I noticed when she put the tray table down to wipe it, she also wiped the back of the seat in front of her that would come in contact with the tray when stowed.  So I started doing that too!


----------



## chicagoshannon

leeniewdw said:


> I was on a plane to Toronto in Feb and there was a flight attendant onboard (but not working this flight).  One of the working flight attendants came by and gave her a wipe.  I noticed when she put the tray table down to wipe it, she also wiped the back of the seat in front of her that would come in contact with the tray when stowed.  So I started doing that too!


yes.  I wipe the seats, seat belts, arm rests, front and back of the tray table.  Forgot the window shade but that's going on my list for May.  I've been doing this for the past few years so nothing new to this virus for my family.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Maybe it’s bad for the materials but I wipe every surface my kid can touch. Anything I can do to prevent him having an allergic reaction in the air.

Don’t forget touch points not on your seat, like the window shade/wall if you’re in a window seat and touch the shade or lay your head on the wall.


----------



## ckb_nc

As previous poster, so more rooms available next week onsite. DVC wise - a 2 bedroom at SSR opened up since Saturday.  But it feels like most folks are still planning on going


----------



## MermaidMommy

This article has some helpful tips on how to wipe down your plane seat, and other ideas to keep healthy on flights. (I didn't know that window seats were better, but since you're farther away from people going up and down the aisle, I guess it makes sense.)

https://www.nytimes.com/article/airplane-flying-coronavirus-spread.html


----------



## Mango7100

MermaidMommy said:


> I wipe down the things you mentioned, plus the air conditioner knob and both sides of the tray table and the tray’s latch. I’ve also seen recommendations not to use the seat-back pocket, as people will often put tissues and other things in there. I’d love to hear if there’s anything else others do!


I have always wiped down airplanes seats. I do the whole seat if it is not cloth, armrests, seat belt, tray table, and out side of seat pocket. I never put anything in the seat pocket itself. Also always use hand sanitizer once I sit down after using the tiny bathroom...


----------



## osufeth24

I feel like as each day goes by, the chances become greater of some sort of closure in the parks. 

I have friends coming a week from Thurs.  So we'll see.  They're driving and staying at my place, so not worried about planes/etc.  Just the park itself


----------



## HokieRaven5

osufeth24 said:


> I feel like as each day goes by, the chances become greater of some sort of closure in the parks.
> 
> I have friends coming a week from Thurs.  So we'll see.  They're driving and staying at my place, so not worried about planes/etc.  Just the park itself



Barring an exponential growth in the next week in Florida and an impact on a solid percentage of castmembers I don't see the parks closing in the coming weeks. Disneyland Paris has had a cast member test positive for the virus and as of now has yet to close its doors. If any would be more likely I'd say Paris would be first to close well before any of the stateside parks close. 

The parks in Shanghai, Hong Kong, and Tokyo are different as they are not controlled in the majority by Disney, with Disney having 0 ownership of the Tokyo parks (Shanghai and Hong Kong i think they have around 40% ownership). The governments and outside companies have much more control over whether or not those parks shutter their doors. 

I still don't see the stateside parks closing over the next month or so personally.


----------



## Spridell

HokieRaven5 said:


> Barring an exponential growth in the next week in Florida and an impact on a solid percentage of castmembers I don't see the parks closing in the coming weeks. Disneyland Paris has had a cast member test positive for the virus and as of now has yet to close its doors. If any would be more likely I'd say Paris would be first to close well before any of the stateside parks close.
> 
> The parks in Shanghai, Hong Kong, and Tokyo are different as they are not controlled in the majority by Disney, with Disney having 0 ownership of the Tokyo parks (Shanghai and Hong Kong i think they have around 40% ownership). The governments and outside companies have much more control over whether or not those parks shutter their doors.
> 
> I still don't see the stateside parks closing over the next month or so personally.



I would agree with you on this.  I agree with @yulilin3, it would have to take either a MASSIVE outbreak in the Orlando area or many CM's testing positive for a COMPLETE SHUTDOWN.

As of now I dont see that happening in the coming weeks.  IMO


----------



## mckennarose

My family has been discussing what our determining factors would be if we decide to cancel.  In the case that the parks are still open but there could be active cases in the Orlando area.  One of the things that surprised me in our experience here is how fast things can happen.  On Sunday 2 cases were announced in a specific county near us, and by last night that jumped to 7 cases in that one area and they began to close several entire school districts.  That's a period of ONE day. 

We're going to keep an eye on Orange county, specifically school districts around there and larger venues for cancellation of events/games.  I guess my point is that we're going to look at how the rest of the Orlando area is handling things if they have cases, even if the WDW parks remain open.


----------



## yulilin3

mckennarose said:


> My family has been discussing what our determining factors would be if we decide to cancel.  In the case that the parks are still open but there could be active cases in the Orlando area.  One of the things that surprised me in our experience here is how fast things can happen.  On Sunday 2 cases were announced in a specific county near us, and by last night that jumped to 7 cases in that one area and they began to close several entire school districts.  That's a period of ONE day.
> 
> We're going to keep an eye on Orange county, specifically school districts around there and larger venues for cancellation of events/games.  I guess my point is that we're going to look at how the rest of the Orlando area is handling things if they have cases, even if the WDW parks remain open.


the entire Central Florida goes on Spring Break starting Friday, so that may help or hinder any spread


----------



## epcotobsessed

We had plans to go to Italy this weekend that we obviously canceled. I am seeing airfares to MCO for under $100/rt, flying out this weekend, and more and more hotels popping up on Hotwire for this weekend/next week with amazing rates. It's so tempting to book a trip but I feel that might be both foolish and reckless and I should hold off. I am not criticizing anyone else's choices, but am curious if anyone else is planning to go because of these amazing prices, or if anyone had plans to go and is now canceling? It seems that, thus far, crowd levels are still quite high in all the parks. Thanks for your thoughts on this.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

DS12 and I have a trip planned for next week.  Our flights are on JetBlue and fall within their new no-fee change/cancellation policy and I can modify our WDW resort dates to a future date, if need be, with no penalty.  I literally may wait until the day before to decide if we go or not.  We live 10 miles from one of the outbreak epicenters so, IMHO, we are no safer here than we are there and neither of us are immuno-compromised.  I found ONE travel sized Purell left at my local CVS and, by some miracle, found that California Baby still had travel-sized sanitizer in stock and a few are being shipped to me as I type this.  Also bought Clorox wipes and some travel soap leaves to take into the bathrooms in case they are running low on soap.  We may only go to the parks for a short amount of time (really want to ride MMRR) and spend the rest of the time swimming, mini-golf, maybe a water park.  My DS12 really wants to go to Tampa for a day to see Round 1 of March Madness.  I really don't know what to do and I change my mind multiple times a day.  I'm not really that concerned about getting sick.  I'm more concerned about getting stuck in FL for some reason . . . ugh.


----------



## yulilin3

epcotobsessed said:


> We had plans to go to Italy this weekend that we obviously canceled. I am seeing airfares to MCO for under $100/rt, flying out this weekend, and more and more hotels popping up on Hotwire for this weekend/next week with amazing rates. It's so tempting to book a trip but I feel that might be both foolish and reckless and I should hold off. I am not criticizing anyone else's choices, but am curious if anyone else is planning to go because of these amazing prices, or if anyone had plans to go and is now canceling? It seems that, thus far, crowd levels are still quite high in all the parks. Thanks for your thoughts on this.


merged you to the existing thread


----------



## erc

Currently if you cancel a WDW package within 2-29 days you still owe a $200/person cancellation fee.  I need every day within the 30 day window to monitor the Coronavirus situation.  I have not heard WDW announce any change but would it make sense for them to be flexible, as I really want to keep our April plans, but if I have to make a decision 30 days out to avoid losing $200/person, I will just cancel and they will lose all of that package revenue.  Is it worth talking to them to see if there is anything they would do in light of the current situation?


----------



## LSUmiss

erc said:


> Currently if you cancel a WDW package within 2-29 days you still owe a $200/person cancellation fee.  I need every day within the 30 day window to monitor the Coronavirus situation.  I have not heard WDW announce any change but would it make sense for them to be flexible, as I really want to keep our April plans, but if I have to make a decision 30 days out to avoid losing $200/person, I will just cancel and they will lose all of that package revenue.  Is it worth talking to them to see if there is anything they would do in light of the current situation?


I think only Disney can give you this answer. There is also technically a $50 change fee if you reschedule, but I have never had them charge me it. So if you are able to reschedule that should definitely be free.


----------



## Kaadk

I don't know about WDW's policies, but I just read a news article yesterday about some travel insurance companies are now calling COVID-19 a 'known' event and aren't covering new trips booked:

https://globalnews.ca/news/6638051/canadian-insurance-corona-virus-cancellation-coverage/
Might stand to reason that WDW might follow suit and figure that by now, you know there's a risk, and if you don't cancel, that's on you.


----------



## lanejudy

erc said:


> Currently if you cancel a WDW package within 2-29 days you still owe a $200/person cancellation fee.


Just to clarify... I think the standard cancellation for a package is the $200 deposit.  Not per person.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## sponica

LSUmiss said:


> I think only Disney can give you this answer. There is also technically a $50 change fee if you reschedule, but I have never had them charge me it. So if you are able to reschedule that should definitely be free.



I think if the "new" cost is higher than the old cost, the fee is typically waived. At least when I've added people within the 30 day period.


----------



## BellaPetunia

Making my final payment today. I do feel like there is a chance I may still cancel if quarantines get more serious in this country. It's such a fluid situation and doesn't show any signs of slowing down. I'll be watching threads like this and packing all the mentioned extras, clorox wipes, soap leaves and purell. So thank you all for sharing! The more info we can get, the better off we will be.

I was told that I am allowed to modify to different dates or I can cancel up to 2 days before with the loss of my $200 deposit, everything else will be refunded. We also purchased extra club level fast passes, for those I was told a full refund with a 24 hour notice. So, I still feel like I have a little time to make a decision.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

The uncertainty wit this is really doing a number on my anxiety. We haven't had a big trip in a couple of years and I have spent months planning this one. We are definitely going unless they shut down. Here's hoping they stay open.


----------



## mckennarose

yulilin3 said:


> the entire Central Florida goes on Spring Break starting Friday, so that may help or hinder any spread


Fingers crossed it hinders any spread!  

Someone correct me if I'm wrong... but isn't the Void owned by a company other than Disney?  I'm wondering how/if they are stepping up sanitizing the vr gear.


----------



## erc

lanejudy said:


> Just to clarify... I think the standard cancellation for a package is the $200 deposit.  Not per person.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Hmm, okay, I have read different things here.  Maybe I need to call them to hear for sure.  I think the wording is $200 per package, but some considered each person as their own package even though I only put down $200 for the entire package for everyone.
Thanks.


----------



## lanejudy

erc said:


> Hmm, okay, I have read different things here.  Maybe I need to call them to hear for sure.  I think the wording is $200 per package, but some considered each person as their own package even though I only put down $200 for the entire package for everyone.
> Thanks.


Unless you booked through a TA with something unusual, WDW considers one reservation number to be one package.  There may be 1 person or 4 people (or more) on that one reservation.   A "package" typically includes a resort room plus tickets and/or dining.  Each person is not a separate "package" unless they each have their own room.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## ajwolfe

The $200 is for the total package - not per person within the package.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

erc said:


> Currently if you cancel a WDW package within 2-29 days you still owe a $200/person cancellation fee.  I need every day within the 30 day window to monitor the Coronavirus situation.  I have not heard WDW announce any change but would it make sense for them to be flexible, as I really want to keep our April plans, but if I have to make a decision 30 days out to avoid losing $200/person, I will just cancel and they will lose all of that package revenue.  Is it worth talking to them to see if there is anything they would do in light of the current situation?



As long as the parks remain open, I do not see them changing their change/cancellation policies.  If you think you will not go and you are within 30 days of your check-in, the best thing to do to save that $200 deposit is to change your dates.  As PPs have noted, technically there is a $50 change fee to do this (if you are within 30 days), but if your new dates cost the same or higher than your old dates, they will, most likely, waive the fee.  We are supposed to check in next week.  I may be modifying our dates up until the day before to avoid losing the $200.



mckennarose said:


> Fingers crossed it hinders any spread!
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong... but isn't the Void owned by a company other than Disney?  I'm wondering how/if they are stepping up sanitizing the vr gear.



Yes, the company is called The Void.  You could try to contact them to ask what their cleaning protocol is.  https://www.thevoid.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIyKuQ7a2Q6AIVlJJbCh2fOATBEAAYASAAEgINMPD_BwE


----------



## valval

epcotobsessed said:


> We had plans to go to Italy this weekend that we obviously canceled.


You're doing the right thing not flying to Italy, thank you for that. 
I have my family there - I live abroad - and the situation that they describe is really miserable. They aren't even in one of the most affected zones, but still, their life changed completely since the past 10 days and nobody can see when and how things will be back to normal. We all hope Italy will become a cool vacation destination as soon as the emergency is over: the people there will need also the tourists help to start anew.


----------



## 3threebabies

valval said:


> You're doing the right thing not flying to Italy, thank you for that.
> I have my family there - I live abroad - and the situation that they describe is really miserable. They aren't even in one of the most affected zones, but still, their life changed completely since the past 10 days and nobody can see when and how things will be back to normal. We all hope Italy will become a cool vacation destination as soon as the emergency is over: the people there will need also the tourists help to start anew.


I volunteer as tribute  I love Italy and have a big anniversary and birthday on the horizon...


----------



## KrazeeK120

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I'm not really that concerned about getting sick.  I'm more concerned about getting stuck in FL for some reason . . . ugh.



That is my concern, as well.

I’m fortunate (?) that my trip isn’t until the week of Memorial Day. I feel like by then, my family will be able to make a highly educated decision regarding our trip. I feel bad for everyone who has travel plans in the next few weeks and has everything so up in the air.


----------



## sponica

We have a trip in May (an unexpected babymoon, there goes our go big/go home trip in July)

Unless this gets to walking dead/spanish flu like levels, I'm still going. If we're not allowed to go (like if my employer bans all discretionary personal travel) We paid for the flights with points, so if we need to cancel, it's not a big deal as far as those are concerned. We'll just move the trip to a later point in the year.


----------



## mckennarose

I'm just posting this here to keep info. on this thread current....

Someone started a thread asking if UT tickets were refundable.  Someone else responded that they are not, if they are linked to MDE.  I mentioned in a prior post on this thread that this is not true and UT will refund hard tickets (or make changes to purchasing flexible date tix if needed) within the 90 period.  Everyone should check their refund policy as some tix may have different requirements.  (for example, my dd has Uni tix purchased as a special and they are not refundable.)  Either way... call UT if you have hard tickets to confirm your specific ticket policies.



mckennarose said:


> I've posted this a few places, this is not true.  You CAN link your UT hard tickets to MDE and they are still refundable.   I just got off the phone again with UT to confirm.
> 
> It was the case two years ago that if you linked them to MDE they were non-refundable, but that is not the case now.
> 
> Tickets bought from Disney itself are non-refundable.... another reason to purchase from UT, IMO.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets/cancel-change-ticket/
> "
> Q.
> 
> Can I cancel or modify my theme park ticket or vacation package?
> 
> A.
> 
> Tickets and packages at Walt Disney World Resort are nontransferable and nonrefundable. You cannot cancel or get a refund for a ticket or package, but in some cases you can use unexpired theme park tickets for a future vacation."


----------



## Fred M

Here in Sacramento County, our county Department of Public Health went from a containment approach to a mitigation approach (the same that Kings County is doing up in Washington State). Basically, the advice is to no longer self-quarantine if you've been exposed to someone who has it (because it's not stopping the spread), and to carry on with normal, everyday activities until you're sick. Once you're sick, the advice is to stay home and if you're effectively treating your conditions with over-the-counter medicines, then continue to stay at home, even if it is the coronavirus. And you're only supposed to go to the hospital (1) on advice of your physician, (2) if you're having respiratory problems, or (3) over-the-counter treatment is no longer working.

NPR has a decent summary if you're interested:

https://www.npr.org/sections/health...unty-gives-up-on-automatic-14-day-quarantines


----------



## Sarah_Rose

We're supposed to leave Saturday and are trying to figure out what to do.  We are driving and staying in our own camper at Fort Wilderness for six nights, and only have one park day planned (DHS to see Galaxy's Edge).  We live in Canada (18 hours drive to WDW) and so really just want to escape the cold, enjoy some pool time, and relax as a family.  Up until a week ago, I wasn't too worried.  We will cancel the park day if needed, cook meals at our campsite to avoid crowded restaurants, basically just treat the trip like any other camping trip.... just $150 a night for a place to park our camper.  *eye roll*

However, we really do want to avoid being irresponsible disease vectors, and my daughter is a competitive dancer and has her first competition of the year 13 days after we get home.  Which honestly, who knows if the competition will even be cancelled, anyway.  UGH. 

We'll probably just proceed as long as it seems safe-ish to do so, but decide on the park day the day before.  We have lots of wipes, hand sanitizer, etc.  UGH.


----------



## kandb

My sister is at Disney right now with my two nieces.  She said she is shocked that she never sees any sanitizer stations set up at the rides or thru the parks.  None at the food establishments.  She even commented that many tables had dirty trays/food left behind by previous patrons in almost every counter service they went to.  I am disappointed that Disney is not trying to help people keep safe during this time when COVID-19 is going around and unfortunately, we don't know so much about.  I work in public health and yes, people can go into the restrooms and wash their hands (our family does often) but there are a large proportion of the population that will not but if there was sanitizer available, they would probably sanitize because it is convenient and easy.  Come on Disney, step up to the plate!!!


----------



## DisLiss

Does Disney have the ability to suddenly buy far more hand sanitizer than ever before when hand sanitizer availability is at an all time low?


----------



## yulilin3

kandb said:


> My sister is at Disney right now with my two nieces.  She said she is shocked that she never sees any sanitizer stations set up at the rides or thru the parks.  None at the food establishments.  She even commented that many tables had dirty trays/food left behind by previous patrons in almost every counter service they went to.  I am disappointed that Disney is not trying to help people keep safe during this time when COVID-19 is going around and unfortunately, we don't know so much about.  I work in public health and yes, people can go into the restrooms and wash their hands (our family does often) but there are a large proportion of the population that will not but if there was sanitizer available, they would probably sanitize because it is convenient and easy.  Come on Disney, step up to the plate!!!


Merged you to the existing thread
I visit the parks often and have seen an increase of  hand sanitizing stations all around the parks
As far as dirty tables unfortunately custodial cannot be everywhere at once,  people need to take personal accountability and dispose of their trash.


----------



## cakebaker

kandb said:


> My sister is at Disney right now with my two nieces.  She said she is shocked that she never sees any sanitizer stations set up at the rides or thru the parks.  None at the food establishments.  She even commented that many tables had dirty trays/food left behind by previous patrons in almost every counter service they went to.  I am disappointed that Disney is not trying to help people keep safe during this time when COVID-19 is going around and unfortunately, we don't know so much about.  I work in public health and yes, people can go into the restrooms and wash their hands (our family does often) but there are a large proportion of the population that will not but if there was sanitizer available, they would probably sanitize because it is convenient and easy.  Come on Disney, step up to the plate!!!




 If you’re eating at counter service, you should be picking up your own trash. There is some level of personal responsibility that needs to be applied. We’ve always wiped our tables down again with a sanitizer wipe though. Won’t be anything new for us. 

I’ve read many reports of increased access to sanitizers so not sure why your sister didn’t notice them. Still, as long as your washing YOUR hands properly      (sanitizer is a poor substitute), then it’s not a huge issue.


----------



## Meteora

Quick question--we are probably going to have to sadly reschedule our April trip. one of our tickets was purchased through UT and is linked to MDE. Do I need to contact UT about changing the dates, or can they do that through Disney (since we were planning to go for Easter, there shouldn’t be any additional cost based on the day).


----------



## mckennarose

Meteora said:


> Do I need to contact UT about changing the dates,


I would call UT directly, since you bought the tickets from them.  I went through that scenario on the phone with UT today, in case we have to reschedule.  We bought hard tickets, and she said to call and they would refund 100% if you're in the 90 day period and they will reissue new tickets with any additional upcharges for date based.  But call anyway, because I'm not sure if all tickets are created equal.


----------



## kandb

yulilin3 said:


> Merged you to the existing thread
> I visit the parks often and have seen an increase of  hand sanitizing stations all around the parks
> As far as dirty tables unfortunately custodial cannot be everywhere at once,  people need to take personal accountability and dispose of their trash.



Maybe you saw increased sanitizing stations but my sister went to her third park today and saw VERY few.


----------



## RAL710

One tiny upside to the coronavirus scare -- my anxiety for securing a ROTR boarding pass has been totally replaced


----------



## MermaidMommy

Meteora said:


> Quick question--we are probably going to have to sadly reschedule our April trip. one of our tickets was purchased through UT and is linked to MDE. Do I need to contact UT about changing the dates, or can they do that through Disney (since we were planning to go for Easter, there shouldn’t be any additional cost based on the day).


I have an e-ticket from UT that is linked to MDE, and I have the option to change dates through MDE.


----------



## kandb

cakebaker said:


> If you’re eating at counter service, you should be picking up your own trash. There is some level of personal responsibility that needs to be applied. We’ve always wiped our tables down again with a sanitizer wipe though. Won’t be anything new for us.
> 
> I’ve read many reports of increased access to sanitizers so not sure why your sister didn’t notice them. Still, as long as your washing YOUR hands properly      (sanitizer is a poor substitute), then it’s not a huge issue.



Of course they should but unfortunately some don't, so disney should hire people to pick up the garbage, especially when paying over $100/day to get into a park!


----------



## yulilin3

kandb said:


> Maybe you saw increased sanitizing stations but my sister went to her third park today and saw VERY few.


Not wanting to argue.  I visit the parks 3 times a week and can tell you ive seen an increase in hand sanitizing stations in all parks.


----------



## blistex

kandb said:


> My sister is at Disney right now with my two nieces.  She said she is shocked that she never sees any sanitizer stations set up at the rides or thru the parks.  None at the food establishments.  She even commented that many tables had dirty trays/food left behind by previous patrons in almost every counter service they went to.  I am disappointed that Disney is not trying to help people keep safe during this time when COVID-19 is going around and unfortunately, we don't know so much about.  I work in public health and yes, people can go into the restrooms and wash their hands (our family does often) but there are a large proportion of the population that will not but if there was sanitizer available, they would probably sanitize because it is convenient and easy.  Come on Disney, step up to the plate!!!



We saw hand sanitizer stations all over the place when we were there in Feb; there was usually one near the exit of most rides we went on and near play spaces. Not sure about restaurants as we all go to wash our hands in a restroom before eating.


----------



## Dawneesue

DGsAtBLT said:


> We are set to leave in about 2 weeks. We are in wait and see mode. I'm trying to put it into perspective and keep my feelings in check because people are dying and suffering because of this, but I'm really bummed. Being a point rental (a large one at that) is making this a really difficult decision for us. It is a huge amount of money to eat. And also DH and I are AP's because of a bonus trip last fall, so even if we could salvage everyone elses tickets (I would guess Disney would do *something* for the regular tickets) there's even more wasted money there. Insurance is not helpful for us unless Canada issues a certain level of travel advisory.
> 
> Not looking for any real solutions or advice, because I don't think there's much to be done at this point but wait and see, but yeah.


We're pretty much in the same situation. Leaving in 2 weeks and everything is already paid for. If they close Disneyworld, I suppose we could just enjoy the beach for a week as long as I got a refund.


----------



## Dawneesue

eeyoreandtink said:


> The uncertainty wit this is really doing a number on my anxiety. We haven't had a big trip in a couple of years and I have spent months planning this one. We are definitely going unless they shut down. Here's hoping they stay open.


Same here!


----------



## Rebma512

Dawneesue said:


> Same here!


Ditto! Now I’m just hoping WE don’t get sick before we go. Check in April 8th. Living one hour north of Chicago which has at least 7 + cases. Any of us catching anything will definitely make me reschedule-unfortunately. I’m not that Disney blind


----------



## klmcleod

I'm just wondering how other schools are dealing with their band trips to wdw.  Ours is supposed to be next week, via charter bus, and with all of the sudden (in Iowa) colleges now moving to online for the rest of the semester, and the rest of the restrictions being posted, I was just wondering what other schools were doing with their trips.  Anyone still going?  Anyone cancelling?  We leave 3am on Sunday the 15th and until I'm actually on the bus, I'm crossing all my fingers and toes that we can still go.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Our county just put a ban on all field trips out of the state (Virginia). This includes competitions, concerts, etc. It's sad for some of the students who have been planning and doing fund raisers for the better part of a year, but the county is trying to be preventative.


----------



## Belle_Ann

Ours leaves March 28th and so far is still on. I keep wishing it was next week because I feel like the news keeps getting worse by the day. I’m going to be so sad for the kids if it gets cancelled.


----------



## twinsplusone

We are in Wisconsin and scheduled to leave March 22nd. Fingers crossed we are still going. It is a little concerning because a local university is extending their spring break to prepare for online classes to finish the semeste. They have an employee who had contact with someone with the virus.


----------



## zanydoc

I wonder if the hours during spring break might increase to try and bring in more revenue at Disneyworld  because of the Asia closures....it would make sense, since the parks all close around 8-9 the next couple of weeks and we just started daylight savings.  What do you think?


----------



## sethschroeder

How would more hours get them more money?

Honest question are they driving that much money at 7am or 1am?

Now could their be more deal? Possibly to help draw in more visitors.


----------



## mom2kandj

Depends on the return on investment...you see the increased revenue but it has to outweigh the increased # of added labor hours and decreased maintenance time.  There’s also a metric for avg spending per guest per day and the avg guest hours in park.  Since extending hours by 2-3 hours doesn’t add another “meal time”, I would say it’s not value added for Disney.  

Plus, they need to watch for a decline in guests and a rise in cancellations to guide their next move As the pandemic could cost a lot of money to the tourist industry.

coming from a Disneyland background, we have longer park hours to keep the $ in the parks.  At WDW, shorter hours make resorts and dining a draw and keep $ on site.  Shorter hours + more parks also mean that guests are better rested and can space out their vacations over many more days vs the avg DL stay of a weekend.

hope this makes sense as late night typing often rambles...


----------



## AKVFamily

Our high school in North Carolina just decided to cancel next week’s performance trip.  Not only are the kids disappointed, we’re unsure what (if any) costs we can recuperating from the tour operator.


----------



## sWDWcopeland

Our son's band leaves tomorrow afternoon. They're so close to leaving I can't imagine it being canceled now.


----------



## yulilin3

Merging all the band posts to the main thread


----------



## yulilin3

Orlando Mayor Demmings yesterday said in a press conference "we are open for business" there have been 0 confirmed cases in Orlando so far and all the precautions are being taken. 
This state and especially the central Florida area is highly dependent on tourism money, it'll take alot for the theme parks to close.


----------



## lpf

I’m in the U.K. due to travel to Orlando in 10 days for a couple of weeks. I’m worried that we won’t be welcome as international travellers and I’ve heard that cases in Florida are rising and there’s rationing of food etc. We can’t cancel and get costs back from our insurance until the US is a no fly country which feels like it’s a way off yet?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

zanydoc said:


> I wonder if the hours during spring break might increase to try and bring in more revenue at Disneyworld  because of the Asia closures....it would make sense, since the parks all close around 8-9 the next couple of weeks and we just started daylight savings.  What do you think?



If they follow normal calendar patterns, we will likely see an April park hours update late day this Friday.  So yes, I expect to see some hours expansion in April soon - but that will be more standard operating procedure than anything else.


----------



## cakebaker

lpf said:


> I’m in the U.K. due to travel to Orlando in 10 days for a couple of weeks. I’m worried that we won’t be welcome as international travellers and I’ve heard that cases in Florida are rising and there’s rationing of food etc. We can’t cancel and get costs back from our insurance until the US is a no fly country which feels like it’s a way off yet?



No one is rationing food. lol This may or may not turn into something, but the media reports are bordering on insane right now.


----------



## rapunzel3

We have been hoping to still to go in April but thinking it may not happen.  They keep quarantining people around here for exposure and I'm thinking we will end up quarantined at some point soon so we won't be able to leave.  
for park tickets purchased at Undercover Tourist, could we use those later this year?


----------



## Bryant2108

traveling April 18-23, hoping to go as long as there are no travel restrictions and the parks are open.  Of course, we booked all this using 3,000 in Disney gift cards, so a refund means a bunch of Disney currency around the house.  Plus, we are passholders and our passes expire beginning of June, so we wouldn’t have a chance to reschedule before then.  Any chance Disney would extend passes, should they have to close for any significant time?


----------



## ram2016

Booked for the last week in April. Unless the parks are shut down, we are going. I’m on pins and needles until then!


----------



## cakebaker

Bryant2108 said:


> traveling April 18-23, hoping to go as long as there are no travel restrictions and the parks are open.  Of course, we booked all this using 3,000 in Disney gift cards, so a refund means a bunch of Disney currency around the house.  Plus, we are passholders and our passes expire beginning of June, so we wouldn’t have a chance to reschedule before then.  Any chance Disney would extend passes, should they have to close for any significant time?


I don't think they're ever going to close, but if they did, for any extended period of time, I would assume people would get some sort of credit or extension on their AP's. We're a long, long way from that though, imo.


----------



## Bryant2108

cakebaker said:


> I don't think they're ever going to close, but if they did, for any extended period of time, I would assume people would get some sort of credit or extension on their AP's. We're a long, long way from that though, imo.



thanks, I hope not.  We’ve been planning for a while, and got our preferred fastpasses!


----------



## Limes96

Seems like I saw the answer to this somewhere, but I forget...are there any changes being made to the on-site rooms, like little hand sanitizers or germ killing sprays being left? I remember a few years ago there were little bottles of bug spray when Zika was a concern.


----------



## mckennarose

rapunzel3 said:


> for park tickets purchased at Undercover Tourist, could we use those later this year?


There are UT posts peppered in this thread if you go back a few pages.  
Short answer, yes they will work with you but it depends on what type of ticket you bought and if you're in the 90 day refund period, to get your money back.  It's best to call them directly.
I posted this yesterday:


mckennarose said:


> Someone started a thread asking if UT tickets were refundable. Someone else responded that they are not, if they are linked to MDE. I mentioned in a prior post on this thread that this is not true and UT will refund hard tickets (or make changes to purchasing flexible date tix if needed) within the 90 period. Everyone should check their refund policy as some tix may have different requirements. (for example, my dd has Uni tix purchased as a special and they are not refundable.) Either way... call UT if you have hard tickets to confirm your specific ticket policies.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

My school system just cancelled all school sponsored travel to anywhere with the virus.


----------



## blistex

lpf said:


> I’m in the U.K. due to travel to Orlando in 10 days for a couple of weeks. I’m worried that we won’t be welcome as international travellers and I’ve heard that cases in Florida are rising and there’s rationing of food etc. We can’t cancel and get costs back from our insurance until the US is a no fly country which feels like it’s a way off yet?



Ohmigoodness, there is definitely no food rationing. You might have to fight someone in a grocery line for hand sanitizer or toilet paper but that's just people being crazy as they are wont to do. Food supply is still fine and being restocked regularly.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

yulilin3 said:


> Orlando Mayor Demmings yesterday said in a press conference "we are open for business" there have been 0 confirmed cases in Orlando so far and all the precautions are being taken.
> This state and especially the central Florida area is highly dependent on tourism money, it'll take alot for the theme parks to close.


thanks for this. I sincerely hope you are correct. We are going unless the parks close. We are comparatively young and healthy, no one has any underlying conditions that put them at risk.  (all my issues are orthopedic)


----------



## eeyoreandtink

lpf said:


> I’m in the U.K. due to travel to Orlando in 10 days for a couple of weeks. I’m worried that we won’t be welcome as international travellers and I’ve heard that cases in Florida are rising and there’s rationing of food etc. We can’t cancel and get costs back from our insurance until the US is a no fly country which feels like it’s a way off yet?


Ughh. I hate all the ridiculousness surrounding this. There is certainly no shortage of food. The only thing I have had a hard time getting is hand sanitizer. My sister and I got together and made a big batch with aloe vera gel and isopropyl alcohol for her classroom. She teaches your children and doesn't have a sink in her room so it is necessary for her.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

lpf said:


> I’m in the U.K. due to travel to Orlando in 10 days for a couple of weeks. I’m worried that we won’t be welcome as international travellers and I’ve heard that cases in Florida are rising and there’s rationing of food etc. We can’t cancel and get costs back from our insurance until the US is a no fly country which feels like it’s a way off yet?



As a fellow international guest we are in the same boat with the insurance not covering anything.

Just wanted to point out you may want to check your health insurance. Not sure how it works in the UK when you travel. There are rumblings that in Canada some companies won’t cover pandemic related medical expenses. Some people are saying this applies to the US even though there is no travel advisory yet. I need to check mine to see, but that will make it a no go for us, unfortunately.


----------



## SaintsManiac

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/port...t-walt-disney-world-amid-coronavirus-concerns


----------



## WEDWDW

First one of these I have ever seen-very cool.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

I'm curious - I was planning on bringing Clorox wipes into the parks with us to wipe down our dining tables - are we allowed to wipe down our rides handles as we enter a ride?  It would be great to just give those a quick wipe before the ride starts - I just didn't know if the CMs are objecting to this and I certainly don't want to damage anything.


----------



## Kaadk

WEDWDW said:


> First one of these I have ever seen-very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480268


I've seen them at some events outside of Disney, like music fest type events that generally just have outhouses.  They work well, but inevitably are always out of towels to dry your hands.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> Orlando Mayor Demmings yesterday said in a press conference "we are open for business" there have been 0 confirmed cases in Orlando so far and all the precautions are being taken.
> This state and especially the central Florida area is highly dependent on tourism money,* it'll take alot for the theme parks to close*.



Which is why it is good advice that people who have upcoming reservations, DO NOT think "we will wait it out because the parks will close and we will get refunds".  The chances of that are extremely slim.

If you feel it's best to cancel do so on your own.


----------



## jbish

Mambo Junkie said:


> Our county just put a ban on all field trips out of the state (Virginia). This includes competitions, concerts, etc. It's sad for some of the students who have been planning and doing fund raisers for the better part of a year, but the county is trying to be preventative.


Which county are you in? I'm in Loudoun - have not heard anything but not surprising that the schools are going to be extra cautious.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I'm curious - I was planning on bringing Clorox wipes into the parks with us to wipe down our dining tables - are we allowed to wipe down our rides handles as we enter a ride?  It would be great to just give those a quick wipe before the ride starts - I just didn't know if the CMs are objecting to this and I certainly don't want to damage anything.


I saw a lady take out a tub of clorox wipes and wipe down her table, no problem at all


----------



## yulilin3

Josh D'Amaro's note for CM on the HUB
*A Note from Josh: WDW Cast safety and well-being*
Wednesday, March 11, 2020


Hello everyone.

I want start by extending a huge congratulations to the entire Walt Disney World Resort team. Each and every one of you continues to deliver magic to our Guests in amazing ways. The opening of _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge has been a great success, and Guests continue to tell us they are blown away by _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance. Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway is a crowning jewel that completes the transformation of Disney’s Hollywood Studios. These join other recent additions to our Resort including the Disney Skyliner, Disney’s Riviera Resort and much more. We have so much to be proud of, and so much more that is coming – including Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure and TRON Lightcycle / Run to name a few. I am incredibly proud to be a part of this team.

As we celebrate these incredible achievements and future attractions, I am sure many of you have important questions on your mind about the implications of the current COVID-19 situation and how the Resort is focused on the safety of our Cast and Guests. I want you to know that we are focused on these important issues and challenges.

First, you are probably aware that according to the Florida Department of Health for Orange County, the overall immediate threat to the public remains low. The department also recommends everyday preventive actions to help impede the spread of respiratory diseases. Wash your hands frequently, avoid touching your face, stay home if you feel ill and avoid contact with those who are sick. If you need to cough or sneeze, please follow the proper etiquette. I realize these steps sound simple, but they are extremely important.

Here at Walt Disney World Resort, we have the right people in place focused on COVID-19 starting with Dr. Pam Hymel, who is our Chief Medical Officer. There is also a dedicated team from across the resort planning and activating to manage our operations, and we remain in close contact with health agencies for information and guidance.

To help keep our Cast and Guests informed, we’ve also shared information from Dr. Pam on the Disney Parks Blog. This will be updated as the situation warrants.

Last week, we introduced a COVID-19 Cast information line and many of you are using this great resource. Please know there are helpful Cast Members on the other end of the line waiting to assist you. You can call anytime between 7 a.m. and 7 p.m. to get answers to work-related questions about the virus. The phone number for the information line is 407-827-1440.

Your leaders and HR business partners are here to support you, and you should continue to speak with them if you have any questions or concerns. In addition to the information line, facts and prevention tips about COVID-19 are readily available on a dedicated page on The HUB and also appear on CastTV. Here, you can find valuable information on how we can protect ourselves, our families, our teams and our Guests.

Around our resort, I continue to see positive attitudes about keeping us all healthy. I applaud and appreciate that. The well-being of our Cast is our top priority so please take care of yourselves and your families as we work through this together.

I can promise you that we’ll keep you posted and share updates as things develop.

I’ll see you out there. Please say “hello” when you see me.

Josh


----------



## skippytx

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I'm curious - I was planning on bringing Clorox wipes into the parks with us to wipe down our dining tables - are we allowed to wipe down our rides handles as we enter a ride?  It would be great to just give those a quick wipe before the ride starts - I just didn't know if the CMs are objecting to this and I certainly don't want to damage anything.



I'm not sure how much good it would do to be honest.  To disinfect, most wipes say surfaces need to be wet for at least 4 minutes to kill any viruses.   You'll be off the ride by the time the ride handle would be disinfected.   A quick swipe might make you feel better, but won't actually fully disinfect the surface. 

Your best course of action is sanitize your hands after the ride, and not touch your face after the ride.


----------



## yulilin3

*Disney Parks and Resorts Questions about Coronavirus/COVID-19*
*A Message about Coronavirus/COVID-19 from Chief Medical Officer Dr. Pamela Hymel*
As you may know from the news, COVID-19, commonly known as novel coronavirus 2019, has become a more widespread concern. Our thoughts are with those affected and we want to share more information with you about our efforts to help keep our guests, cast members, and communities safe and healthy.
We are carefully monitoring the evolving coronavirus situation and are in regular contact with health agencies for information and guidance. Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort are open and welcoming guests and we continue to implement preventive measures in line with the recommendations of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), as well as state and local health agencies. For example, we have added additional hand sanitizers throughout the park, increased the frequency of cleaning and disinfection in high guest contact areas, and are providing information about good hygiene practices and illness prevention to our guests and cast members.
Walt Disney World, Disneyland and all of our parks and resorts around the world have high standards of cleanliness and health and safety protocols in place, such as:

Training for cast members, with ongoing reinforcement on a regular basis
Defined cycles for frequent cleaning and disinfection of targeted areas
Easy access to handwashing facilities and hand sanitizers
Quick response to spills, trash and other situations
End of day sanitation procedures for restroom, kitchen, and other facilities
Frequent cleaning and “wash down” of outdoor locations, including walkways and queues
Additionally, a list of First Aid and hand sanitizer locations is available in the Walt Disney World/My Disney Experience and Disneyland apps.
The CDC recommends everyday preventive actions to help prevent the spread of respiratory illnesses like coronavirus/COVID-19, such as staying home when sick, washing hands often with soap and water for at least 20 seconds, following proper respiratory cough etiquette, avoiding close contact with people who are sick and avoiding touching eyes, nose, and mouth with unwashed hands. We continue to communicate about these recommendations, as well as other important health information, to our cast.
The CDC provides more detailed coronavirus information on its website and your personal physician is a valuable resource for specific medical questions you may have.
As always, our focus is on the health and well-being of our cast members, guests and the larger community, and we look forward to welcoming you at our parks very soon. If you have any questions about visiting Walt Disney World Resort or Disneyland Resort, or about our response to coronavirus, you can learn more on the Walt Disney World, Disneyland, or Disney Cruise Line websites, or call 407-WDisney.
Thank you,
Pamela Hymel MD
Chief Medical Officer
Disney Parks, Experiences and Products


----------



## yulilin3

On MDE


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> On MDE
> View attachment 480291View attachment 480292View attachment 480293



You have to admit, they are doing everything they can right now.  

This is very encouraging,


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> *Disney Parks and Resorts Questions about Coronavirus/COVID-19*
> *A Message about Coronavirus/COVID-19 from Chief Medical Officer Dr. Pamela Hymel*
> As you may know from the news, COVID-19, commonly known as novel coronavirus 2019, has become a more widespread concern. Our thoughts are with those affected and we want to share more information with you about our efforts to help keep our guests, cast members, and communities safe and healthy.
> We are carefully monitoring the evolving coronavirus situation and are in regular contact with health agencies for information and guidance. Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort are open and welcoming guests and we continue to implement preventive measures in line with the recommendations of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), as well as state and local health agencies. For example, we have added additional hand sanitizers throughout the park, increased the frequency of cleaning and disinfection in high guest contact areas, and are providing information about good hygiene practices and illness prevention to our guests and cast members.
> Walt Disney World, Disneyland and all of our parks and resorts around the world have high standards of cleanliness and health and safety protocols in place, such as:
> 
> Training for cast members, with ongoing reinforcement on a regular basis
> Defined cycles for frequent cleaning and disinfection of targeted areas
> Easy access to handwashing facilities and hand sanitizers
> Quick response to spills, trash and other situations
> End of day sanitation procedures for restroom, kitchen, and other facilities
> Frequent cleaning and “wash down” of outdoor locations, including walkways and queues
> Additionally, a list of First Aid and hand sanitizer locations is available in the Walt Disney World/My Disney Experience and Disneyland apps.
> The CDC recommends everyday preventive actions to help prevent the spread of respiratory illnesses like coronavirus/COVID-19, such as staying home when sick, washing hands often with soap and water for at least 20 seconds, following proper respiratory cough etiquette, avoiding close contact with people who are sick and avoiding touching eyes, nose, and mouth with unwashed hands. We continue to communicate about these recommendations, as well as other important health information, to our cast.
> The CDC provides more detailed coronavirus information on its website and your personal physician is a valuable resource for specific medical questions you may have.
> As always, our focus is on the health and well-being of our cast members, guests and the larger community, and we look forward to welcoming you at our parks very soon. If you have any questions about visiting Walt Disney World Resort or Disneyland Resort, or about our response to coronavirus, you can learn more on the Walt Disney World, Disneyland, or Disney Cruise Line websites, or call 407-WDisney.
> Thank you,
> Pamela Hymel MD
> Chief Medical Officer
> Disney Parks, Experiences and Products



Thanks for sharing. Where did this come from? I checked Disney Parks Blog for a link to share it but couldnt find it.

ETA: Nevermind, found it.


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> You have to admit, they are doing everything they can right now.
> 
> This is very encouraging,


it's all about information and helping where they can, again I insist it boils down to persona responsibility


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> it's all about information and helping where they can, again I insist it boils down to persona responsibility



100%  

All of us going to the parks if we just follow all the guidelines and practice good hygiene and respect others, I think all who have trips planned to Disney will be fine.


----------



## Deb1993

Miffy said:


> For those of you who use sanitizing wipes on airplanes, could you give details about what you wipe down? I've never done this before but from now on it's going to be part of my regular routine.  I'm thinking belt buckle, armrests, pull-down shade on window (widow seat sitter here), but can I wipe down the seat itself? I'm flying JetBlue and their planes have what I think is artificial leather seats.
> 
> Thank you if you know!


I bring lysol wipes in a bag and then a separate bag for the used wipes so that they are closed up and thrown out.  I wipe the tray tables, window cover, seat belts, armrests, top of seat in front and top of seat sitting in (for when you get up to use the restroom you typically touch), the buttons up top for the air, lights, etc.


----------



## Piglet843

I am thankful for the information on this thread. 
Currently we have a trip planned Late April-Early May.
We are (at this time) Still planning to go - and I am allowing my Germ-A-Phobe self free reign during the trip.

Question though?   Do Wet One's brand wipes kill Coronavirus?  I can't seem to nail this down - just that they kill 99% of Germs.
I have a ton of the Wet Ones brand wipes - but I am wondering if I should replace them with Clorox wipes instead for our trip....


----------



## Spridell

Piglet843 said:


> I am thankful for the information on this thread.
> Currently we have a trip planned Late April-Early May.
> We are (at this time) Still planning to go - and I am allowing my Germ-A-Phobe self free reign during the trip.
> 
> Question though?   Do Wet One's brand wipes kill Coronavirus?  I can't seem to nail this down - just that they kill 99% of Germs.
> I have a ton of the Wet Ones brand wipes - but I am wondering if I should replace them with Clorox wipes instead for our trip....



The lysol or clorox wipes that come in the round tub does.  I just looked on the back of mine and Corona is listed.


----------



## skippytx

Piglet843 said:


> I am thankful for the information on this thread.
> Currently we have a trip planned Late April-Early May.
> We are (at this time) Still planning to go - and I am allowing my Germ-A-Phobe self free reign during the trip.
> 
> Question though?   Do Wet One's brand wipes kill Coronavirus?  I can't seem to nail this down - just that they kill 99% of Germs.
> I have a ton of the Wet Ones brand wipes - but I am wondering if I should replace them with Clorox wipes instead for our trip....



they’re not on the EPA approved list.

Clorox disinfecting wipes are.


----------



## scard192

Spridell said:


> The lysol or clorox wipes that come in the round tub does.  I just looked on the back of mine and Corona is listed.


can you bring the tubs through security?


----------



## Spridell

scard192 said:


> can you bring the tubs through security?



Good question.  I dont see why not especially in these circumstances.  @yulilin3 would probably know more.


----------



## PixieT78

Anyone know if Disneyland has also added the hand sanitizer stations?  I'm bringing my own stuff anyway but I'm just curious.


----------



## yulilin3

scard192 said:


> can you bring the tubs through security?





Spridell said:


> Good question.  I dont see why not especially in these circumstances.  @yulilin3 would probably know more.


I've posted a couple of times how I saw a lady pull out a tub of clorox wipes and wipe her table before using. So yes, it's allowed through security.
The only things not allowed through security are weapons, things that look like weapons, glass containers and alcohol.
Unless you count the clorox wipes as weapons against the virus


----------



## Piglet843

yulilin3 said:


> I've posted a couple of times how I saw a lady pull out a tub of clorox wipes and wipe her table before using. So yes, it's allowed through security.
> The only things not allowed through security are weapons, things that look like weapons, glass containers and *alcohol*.
> Unless you count the clorox wipes as weapons against the virus



And they have alcohol in them....


----------



## Piglet843

skippytx said:


> they’re not on the EPA approved list.
> 
> Clorox disinfecting wipes are.


That's what I was afraid of - Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

Piglet843 said:


> And they have alcohol in them....


so be sure to make good use of that  "alcohol juice" that's left when all the wipes are gone


----------



## JARNJ3

yulilin3 said:


> I've posted a couple of times how I saw a lady pull out a tub of clorox wipes and wipe her table before using. So yes, it's allowed through security.
> The only things not allowed through security are weapons, things that look like weapons, glass containers and alcohol.
> Unless you count the clorox wipes as weapons against the virus



I wonder if airport security allows it?


----------



## rchristiansen

Serious question. But I'm concerned now about the recommendation of social distancing and the cancelling large public gatherings.  Why would Disney World be immune to this? Why aren't they closing?


----------



## yulilin3

rchristiansen said:


> Serious question. But I'm concerned now about the recommendation of social distancing and the cancelling large public gatherings.  Why would Disney World be immune to this? Why aren't they closing?


I don't think anyone has said Disney is immune to the virus
What everyone is saying is that it is a personal decision.  If you think coming to Disney will hinder you in anyway then don't, it's pretty simple. We had this same discussion when the SARS came through. 
If you do decide to come for the any reason just follow protocol and precautions. Be well informed not panicked informed
As to why Disney isn't closing that is a company decision that, aside from Bob Chapek coming on the Dis and joining we will never know


----------



## Spridell

rchristiansen said:


> Serious question. But I'm concerned now about the recommendation of social distancing and the cancelling large public gatherings.  Why would Disney World be immune to this? Why aren't they closing?



Short answer is Orlando does NOT have community spread at this time.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

rchristiansen said:


> Serious question. But I'm concerned now about the recommendation of social distancing and the cancelling large public gatherings.  Why would Disney World be immune to this? Why aren't they closing?


Why WOULD they close. There is NO virus in Orlando. WDW is mostly outdoors so transmission risk is low. Most of these closings are very reactionary and unnecessary. The best preventative is to wash your hands, and stay home if you are scik, as everyone in the scientific community associated wit this virus is advising.


----------



## rchristiansen

eeyoreandtink said:


> Why WOULD they close. There is NO virus in Orlando. WDW is mostly outdoors so transmission risk is low.



I guess due to the potential crowds of people from all over the world.


----------



## scard192

Spridell said:


> Good question.  I dont see why not especially in these circumstances.  @yulilin3 would probably know more.


sorry, I meant airport security.


----------



## Dopey'swife2

rchristiansen said:


> I guess due to the potential crowds of people from all over the world.


It sounds as if these folks trust that everyone is using safe practices like they are. The problem is they don’t know if people in or around Orlando have the virus because they aren’t testing that many people. 400 tests have been ran in the state with 150  results still pending. The population of Florida is 21M. More tests don’t arrive until next week. WHO just defined this as a pandemic. I just don’t see the happiness in hand sanitizing every time I touch something or trusting that kids or all adults will follow the guidelines either. Disney is a touchy feely park. There’s just too much risk in trusting that cast members wipe down everything after someone has touched it, sneezed or coughed on it. Mark my words, there will be a large spread of this virus throughout the area and people will regret choosing fun over safety for not only themselves but other people at Disney, on their flights, in their hometowns. I hope I’m wrong but I certainly would not take the risk.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

rchristiansen said:


> I guess due to the potential crowds of people from all over the world.


the world cannot shut down every time there is a new bug. We live in a global society.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Dopey'swife2 said:


> It sounds as if these folks trust that everyone is using safe practices like they are. The problem is they don’t know if people in or around Orlando have the virus because they aren’t testing that many people. 400 tests have been ran in the state with 150  results still pending. The population of Florida is 21M. More tests don’t arrive until next week. WHO just defined this as a pandemic. I just don’t see the happiness in hand sanitizing every time I touch something or trusting that kids or all adults will follow the guidelines either. Disney is a touchy feely park. There’s just too much risk in trusting that cast members wipe down everything after someone has touched it, sneezed or coughed on it. Mark my words, there will be a large spread of this virus throughout the area and people will regret choosing fun over safety for not only themselves but other people at Disney, on their flights, in their hometowns. I hope I’m wrong but I certainly would not take the risk.


No, I am trusting what the science shows. this isn't the zombie apocalypse the media is billing it as. For the vast majority of people, it is simply a cold, nothing more. People in the at risk groups should stay home and limit their contact for sure, but the whole world doesn't need to stop for this. We need to take the same precautions we would if there was a flu outbreak in our area. 

Also, would you say the same about the flu? Would you cancel your trip if you know Disney cast members had the flu and you could potentially spread it at home?  It kills thousands every day. Yes, I know the line about "we have a vaccine" ect, but that vaccine is only marginally effective a lot of the time. Yes, the death rate for flu is lower, but it attacks children in a way this virus does not. 

I say all this to say, if you wouldn't cancel or close something for a flu outbreak, then it isn't necessary for this either.


----------



## Spridell

Dopey'swife2 said:


> It sounds as if these folks trust that everyone is using safe practices like they are. The problem is they don’t know if people in or around Orlando have the virus because they aren’t testing that many people. 400 tests have been ran in the state with 150  results still pending. The population of Florida is 21M. More tests don’t arrive until next week. WHO just defined this as a pandemic. I just don’t see the happiness in hand sanitizing every time I touch something or trusting that kids or all adults will follow the guidelines either. Disney is a touchy feely park. There’s just too much risk in trusting that cast members wipe down everything after someone has touched it, sneezed or coughed on it. Mark my words, there will be a large spread of this virus throughout the area and people will regret choosing fun over safety for not only themselves but other people at Disney, on their flights, in their hometowns. I hope I’m wrong but I certainly would not take the risk.



Do what's best for you.  If you feel unsafe you have the option not to travel.  If other people feel safe they have the right TO travel.

Swine, H1N1, etc... were also all "pandemics" and Disney stayed open through those.


----------



## Mango7100

eeyoreandtink said:


> No, I am trusting what the science shows. this isn't the zombie apocalypse the media is billing it as. For the vast majority of people, it is simply a cold, nothing more. People in the at risk groups should stay home and limit their contact for sure, but the whole world doesn't need to stop for this.


I think it is completely a mischaracterization to call this a simple cold and frankly that is the mentality that is dangerous. How many of us still go about our normal day with a cold,  I do. Schools do not close, countries do not shut down, major conferences do not cancel, the government does not ban gatherings due to a cold. For a majority yes the symptoms mild, for others no. How many of the US population are 70 and over? Now how many adults (not just those over 70) have underlying conditions such as diabetes, asthma, COPD, hypertension, immunosuppression? It’s a lot. 
 I am not reading sensational news. I am listening to WHO, CDC, NIH, etc. last time I checked they have people working there with medical backgrounds so they kind of know what’s going on. And yes, I have a medical degree as well


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Mango7100 said:


> I think it is completely a mischaracterization to call this a simple cold and frankly that is the mentality that is dangerous. How many of us still go about our normal day with a cold,  I do. Schools do not close, countries do not shut down, major conferences do not cancel, the government does not ban gatherings due to a cold. For a majority yes the symptoms mild, for others no. How many of the US population are 70 and over? Now how many adults (not just those over 70) have underlying conditions such as diabetes, asthma, COPD, hypertension, immunosuppression? It’s a lot.
> I am not reading sensational news. I am listening to WHO, CDC, NIH, etc. last time I checked they have people working there with medical backgrounds so they kind of know what’s going on. And yes, I have a medical degree as well


It isn't a misharacterization, it is what the WHO has said. For the majority of people, symptoms mimic the common cold. I have a biochemistry degree. I have read the recommendations. People in the at risk groups need to limit travel and stay home. Same is true for ANY other illness of this type, including flu. Those groups are vulnerable to any number of other pathogens on a daily basis, so of which are more deadly than this. Yes, they need to take precautions. The rest of us need to go about our daily lives and practice good hygiene. Staying home if we are ill. These are the recommendations of all major agencies. The frenzy to close down the world isn't coming from them.


----------



## mckennarose

Can we please stay on topic, before this escalates?


----------



## eeyoreandtink

mckennarose said:


> Can we please stay on topic, before this escalates?


It's on topic. We are discussing the need (or not) for the parks to close.


----------



## Mango7100

eeyoreandtink said:


> It isn't a misharacterization, it is what the WHO has said. For the majority of people, symptoms mimic the common cold. I have a biochemistry degree. I have read the recommendations. People in the at risk groups need to limit travel and stay home. Same is true for ANY other illness of this type, including flu. Those groups are vulnerable to any number of other pathogens on a daily basis, so of which are more deadly than this. Yes, they need to take precautions. The rest of us need to go about our daily lives and practice good hygiene. Staying home if we are ill. These are the recommendations of all major agencies.


I agree you should stay at home if you are ill. But the problem is that so many do not. We are trained to tough it out, shake it off, keep working. And because it is mild in many cases, people will think “eh...it’s just a little cough, I’m fine” and unknowingly spread it to others. That’s the problem. That’s where other entities, government, corporations, etc, feel like they have to step in and try to stop the spread and flatten the curve to keep the healthcare system from being completely drained (with subsequent higher fatality rates due to lack of care and lack of proper hospitalization)


----------



## Mango7100

Sorry, if this is veering too far off topic. I will stop


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Mango7100 said:


> I agree you should stay at home if you are ill. But the problem is that so many do not. We are trained to thought it out, shake it off, keep working. The general population. And because it is mild in many cases, people will think “eh...it’s just a little cough, I’m fine” and unknowingly spread it to others. That’s the problem. That’s where other entities, government, corporations, etc, feel like they have to step in and try to stop the spread and flatten the curve to keep the healthcare system from being completely drained (with subsequent higher fatality rates due to lack of care and lack of proper hospitalization)


Our healthcare system will not be completely drained by this. Only 18% of those infected that we know of have required hospital treatment, 8% have required advanced treatment. Those numbers are likely actually much lower because many have no idea they are infected because symptoms are so mild. The panic is needless.


----------



## Dopey'swife2

eeyoreandtink said:


> It isn't a misharacterization, it is what the WHO has said. For the majority of people, symptoms mimic the common cold. I have a biochemistry degree. I have read the recommendations. People in the at risk groups need to limit travel and stay home. Same is true for ANY other illness of this type, including flu. Those groups are vulnerable to any number of other pathogens on a daily basis, so of which are more deadly than this. Yes, they need to take precautions. The rest of us need to go about our daily lives and practice good hygiene. Staying home if we are ill. These are the recommendations of all major agencies. The frenzy to close down the world isn't coming from them.


How does one implement social distancing as recommended by the WHO and the CDC while at Disney?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

The TPAS board isn't really the best forum for debating or discussing the virus itself.  That is far more than anyone here can tackle and there are an abundance of threads (mostly on the Community Board) available for broader discussion.

Whether WDW should or shouldn't close isn't really solvable question.  At the moment it is not closed and there have been no schedule modifications, that's about all we know.

Most come to TPAS looking for practical planning discussion as it relates to their vacation investments based on current known information, hence the intended purpose of this thread.

That line is admittedly vague, I get it.  We're mainly just trying to have a thread that doesn't dissolve into any arguing or unsolvable healthcare debates that are beyond the scope of theme park planning.

Thanks all.


----------



## mckennarose

eeyoreandtink said:


> It's on topic. We are discussing the need (or not) for the parks to close.


You know that people are starting to share their personal opinions of how bad it is, complete with medical background and reasons why they think people are over reacting, panicking, not taking things seriously enough.

There will be overlap of personal experience in your decisions to go to parks, not go to parks, how much to prepare, etc...  I understand that.  But it is, or has the potential to veer off topic quickly, like the other thread which was closed.  All I'm doing is trying to remind everyone what the focus of the thread is.  It's not a debate on who is right, has more accurate information, more medical experience, or if people should/shouldn't panic, worry, or take it too seriously, or not serious enough.  People should and will make decisions for themselves.

In the meantime, as evidenced by the number of posts in the past few days, this thread is important and we don't want it shut down.


----------



## yulilin3

Dopey'swife2 said:


> It sounds as if these folks trust that everyone is using safe practices like they are. The problem is they don’t know if people in or around Orlando have the virus because they aren’t testing that many people. 400 tests have been ran in the state with 150  results still pending. The population of Florida is 21M. More tests don’t arrive until next week. WHO just defined this as a pandemic. I just don’t see the happiness in hand sanitizing every time I touch something or trusting that kids or all adults will follow the guidelines either. Disney is a touchy feely park. There’s just too much risk in trusting that cast members wipe down everything after someone has touched it, sneezed or coughed on it. Mark my words, there will be a large spread of this virus throughout the area and people will regret choosing fun over safety for not only themselves but other people at Disney, on their flights, in their hometowns. I hope I’m wrong but I certainly would not take the risk.


And that's your prerogative, obviously. Personally I am not trusting the CM or anyone to keep safety procedures and wiping things down, I take manners into my own hands and I am cautious. I am not in the high mortality rate (which is the elderly) most everyone else that has been infected go through the symptoms and come through fine, obviously no one likes being sick but I'm not going to stop doing what I'm doing scared of getting sick with this when I have researched the virus. Again a personal decision, I won't knock you out for not coming and you won't knock me down for going.
Disney will decide to close if they see that it's the best thing to do for their CM (which they need to operate) as of now there has been 0 confirmed cases here in Orlando or Kissimmee where 99% of Disney's work force lives in


----------



## cakebaker

eeyoreandtink said:


> Ughh. I hate all the ridiculousness surrounding this. There is certainly no shortage of food. The only thing I have had a hard time getting is hand sanitizer. My sister and I got together and made a big batch with aloe vera gel and isopropyl alcohol for her classroom. She teaches your children and doesn't have a sink in her room so it is necessary for her.



Just a heads up- You might want to research the hazards of making your own sanitizer. It’s not as simple as mixing alcohol and aloe vera. I was going make some myself as I can’t find any here, but after looking into it 1) There’s no guarantee what you make at home is effective and 2) It can actually do harm depending on the recipe you use. Personally, as a parent, I wouldn’t allow my child to use any home made mix. My kids are all teachers and would never consider it.

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/why-you-shouldnt-make-your-own-hand-sanitizer/


----------



## eeyoreandtink

.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

cakebaker said:


> Just a heads up- You might want to research the hazards of making your own sanitizer. It’s not as simple as mixing alcohol and aloe vera. I was going make some myself as I can’t find any here, but after looking into it 1) There’s no guarantee what you make at home is effective and 2) It can actually do harm depending on the recipe you use. Personally, as a parent, I wouldn’t allow my child to use any home made mix. My kids are all teachers and would never consider it.


We did our research, but thanks. It needs to be 70% alcohol by volume, pure aloe.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

yulilin3 said:


> And that's your prerogative, obviously. Personally I am not trusting the CM or anyone to keep safety procedures and wiping things down, I take manners into my own hands and I am cautious. I am not in the high mortality rate (which is the elderly) most everyone else that has been infected go through the symptoms and come through fine, obviously no one likes being sick but I'm not going to stop doing what I'm doing scared of getting sick with this when I have researched the virus. Again a personal decision, I won't knock you out for not coming and you won't knock me down for going.
> Disney will decide to close if they see that it's the best thing to do for their CM (which they need to operate) as of now there has been 0 confirmed cases here in Orlando or Kissimmee where 99% of Disney's work force lives in


THIS!


----------



## mckennarose

Dopey'swife2 said:


> How does one implement social distancing as recommended by the WHO and the CDC while at Disney?


Hypothetically or what does that look like in practice?

In practice, I can say that having a growing number of cases near me has made me very aware of who is near me and how close they are to me.  But we have active cases in the areas, not like WDW that has none reported yet.  

There are areas that will have a higher congestion of people like bag check, all ride and food lines, fireworks and shows, and those will be more challenging to navigate.  If/when Orlando begins to have cases and if the parks are open I would expect Disney to address these issues, as all our businesses, schools, and sporting events are up here.  They have to create protocol for pandemic where it doesn't currently exist.  Or maybe Disney is ahead of the game and has an established protocol.  Time will tell what that looks likes in WDW.


----------



## patyoung

I’ve got a trip coming in April that at this point I’m expecting them to close the parks for. Frankly, it seems amazing that they haven’t closed Disneyland yet given the bans in place across California on large gatherings. What’s a bigger gathering of people than Disney parks?  Then once they close, or are forced to close, Disneyland it seems like it would just be a matter of days before they did the same at Disney World.


----------



## yulilin3

Dopey'swife2 said:


> How does one implement social distancing as recommended by the WHO and the CDC while at Disney?


Obviously not as easy but there are ways of keeping distance with people most of the time:
I don't use the monorail but go on the ferry when traveling to MK
In queues I leave some space with the person in front of me
For outdoor shows I don't have to be front and center, pull away towards the back and side views
eat at off times so the quick services are not jammed (I do this all the time, just saves time and effort finding a table)
I am a local and have my own car but if I was coming on vacation I would try and avoid the buses or travel at off times. Maybe use lyft if necessary
The parks are crowded but are not shoulder to shoulder, you will find space to navigate.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

cakebaker said:


> Not trying to argue the point at all, but it’s not just a matter of getting the right ratio. Regardless, that’s  up to you, but I’d be sure you had parents permission if you intend to let students use it. If not, what you choose to do personally, is your decision of course.


I was summarizing, but again thanks for the heads up.

ETA: a lot of people in our community don't use processed products and already use the home made mix anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

patyoung said:


> I’ve got a trip coming in April that at this point I’m expecting them to close the parks for. Frankly, it seems amazing that they haven’t closed Disneyland yet given the bans in place across California on large gatherings. What’s a bigger gathering of people than Disney parks?  Then once they close, or are forced to close, Disneyland it seems like it would just be a matter of days before they did the same at Disney World.


Again, we don't know if or when any of the parks will close but the decision will probably be made depending on the number of local cases, especially number of CM that might be infected. If they did close DL there's no correlation with WDW at all


----------



## patyoung

yulilin3 said:


> Again, we don't know if or when any of the parks will close but the decision will probably be made depending on the number of local cases, especially number of CM that might be infected. If they did close DL there's no correlation with WDW at all


I get that there isn’t a correlation from disease prevention perspective, but I feel like there is a very strong correlation from a PR and corporate responsibility perspective. Around me in SC, we have very few cases (9 with no deaths compared with FL having 28 with 2 deaths - per USA Today) but schools and colleges are closing and/or cancelling all kinds of events.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> Obviously not as easy but there are ways of keeping distance with people most of the time:
> I don't use the monorail but go on the ferry when traveling to MK
> In queues I leave some space with the person in front of me
> For outdoor shows I don't have to be front and center, pull away towards the back and side views
> eat at off times so the quick services are not jammed (I do this all the time, just saves time and effort finding a table)
> I am a local and have my own car but if I was coming on vacation I would try and avoid the buses or travel at off times. Maybe use lyft if necessary
> The parks are crowded but are not shoulder to shoulder, you will find space to navigate.



I like the idea of avoiding the busses and monorails if possible.  I know that for many they can't but for those that bring their own cars that is a good idea for the time being.

I drive up from Palm Beach once a month and sometimes take the monorails of busses but I think my trip next month I am going to take my own car to the parks.


----------



## yulilin3

patyoung said:


> I get that there isn’t a correlation from disease prevention perspective, but I feel like there is a very strong correlation from a PR and corporate responsibility perspective. Around me in SC, we have very few cases (9 with no deaths compared with FL having 28 with 2 deaths - per USA Today) but schools and colleges are closing and/or cancelling all kinds of events.


If DL closes that would not have an impact here just like the closing of the Asian park's had any impact on the US park's.  Now i have said that If any of the main 3 central Florida parks close it will cause a domino effect and the other 2 will follow suit.  For that to happen it will probably come from the local and state government.


----------



## ckb_nc

At this year's marathon, several folks on the DIS runDisney board got the flu after the race. Why is this important - it was warm this year for the race - near record heat actually. But the flu survived and was transmitted to several people somehow.  Why is this important - because this virus will spread like the flu did.


----------



## HokieRaven5

patyoung said:


> I get that there isn’t a correlation from disease prevention perspective, but I feel like there is a very strong correlation from a PR and corporate responsibility perspective. Around me in SC, we have very few cases (9 with no deaths compared with FL having 28 with 2 deaths - per USA Today) but schools and colleges are closing and/or cancelling all kinds of events.



A lot of that can also be tied to risk assessment, universities already have the tuition dollars from the students and shifting to online only allows them to maintain the education also reducing their potential exposure of students and reducing potential suits brought on by their parents for exposing their kids.

Disneyland Paris had a castmember test positive for the virus and is still as of this day open. It's going to take more confirmed widespread community spread of this virus for the parks to consider closing. 

At that point even less of us are going to be concerned about whether or not the parks are still open.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

patyoung said:


> I get that there isn’t a correlation from disease prevention perspective, but I feel like there is a very strong correlation from a PR and corporate responsibility perspective. Around me in SC, we have very few cases (9 with no deaths compared with FL having 28 with 2 deaths - per USA Today) but schools and colleges are closing and/or cancelling all kinds of events.


No one should be closing for PR reasons. If it doesn't prevent the spread of disease why on earth should anything close? But that is what it boils down to in a lot of cases "we need to look like we are doing something"


----------



## yulilin3

The first 3 min of this video talks about the topic even though it's DL.  I am 100% in agreement with David, it's a personal decision and no one should knock anyone else's decision. Like i've said before my DD works at Galaxy's edge and my son works at frog choir,  ragtime gals at universal along with several entertainment venues around central Florida,  i live stream from the parks 3 times a week and I'm not worried,  we're all taking precautions.


----------



## HokieRaven5

ckb_nc said:


> At this year's marathon, several folks on the DIS runDisney board got the flu after the race. Why is this important - it was warm this year for the race - near record heat actually. But the flu survived and was transmitted to several people somehow.  Why is this important - because this virus will spread like the flu did.



I don't think we have the ability to talk in absolutes about something we're only 3ish months into understanding. 

The flu has been shown in certain strains to survive over the summer in history at times. The marathon was also peak flu season and hard to say whether or not the exposures were during the marathon weekend itself or prior to and symptoms just began showing after the marathon itself. 

If the virus were showing exposure in more of the southern hemisphere nations right now we could maybe gather an understanding of how it'd behave in long term summer conditions but as of right now I don't know if we have enough information to make any claims about how this virus will operate once we're in the thick of summer.


----------



## imjustafatkid

We are going the first week of May, and I am hoping this virus causes lots of people to cancel their trips so we can have the parks to ourselves!


----------



## Sarah_Rose

ckb_nc said:


> At this year's marathon, several folks on the DIS runDisney board got the flu after the race. Why is this important - it was warm this year for the race - near record heat actually. But the flu survived and was transmitted to several people somehow.  Why is this important - because this virus will spread like the flu did.



Also, just speaking from personal experience, I always come down with SOMETHING after running a marathon, no matter the crowds, weather, or time of year.  Distance running simply destroys most people's immune systems -- your body goes into survival mode and it makes you more prone to illness.  Couple that with crowds of people, and it's not surprising that people get the flu during the height of flu season.  They might have picked it up from the flight down and their body COULD have fought it off, but the marathon (not to mention the early mornings and lack of sleep) weakened their immune system to the point where it no longer could.  

That said, we have no idea with COVID-19.  It seems to act like the flu, but there are so many other factors at work -- both with flu transmission, as well as the novel coronavirus.


----------



## staceychev

We are taking the AutoTrain down and going to the MK in mid-April. Unless something changes outside of our control, I plan to still go. That being said, I've researched getting refunds and exchanges...


----------



## Miffy

JARNJ3 said:


> I wonder if airport security allows it?


From TSA's Twitter account--and yes, you can bring them on the plane:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237824299743969281


----------



## dawnball

This might be useful information for anyone planning a trip. My doctor just referred me for coronavirus testing, and thinks I have a textbook "mild" case. This is one example of what a mild case might look like, and how much I could have enjoyed a trip I was in the middle of.  I don't have any material pre-existing conditions, and I'm under 50. 


I'm not going to make any commentary on prevention of spread, or my treatments because I don't want to derail this thread. Just to be clear, I was home the whole time - this is a hypothetical trip, and I'm using Pop Century as my reference resort because that's where I stayed last. 

I woke up on Wednesday of last week feeling generically yucky. I totally could have gone to a theme park, but I had a headache, a sore throat and an annoying cough. By Wednesday afternoon I was light and sound sensitive and it kind of ached when I took a deep breath.

Thursday I spent most of the day in bed. My most bothersome symptoms were fatigue and body ache with some chest tightness. I could take care of myself fine, but conversations were really hard. I'd probably have stayed home from the parks (or possibly gone to a skyliner park and turned back when it was too much exertion). I was well enough that getting from the room to the food court and back would have required me to rest both ways and in the food court, but I could do it. 

By Friday, I'd have needed an ECV to get from my room to the food court, and probably needed to rest on the way anyway. I could sit up and use the computer for short periods of time, but was more comfortable lying down. Breathing was generally a little labored. 

Saturday was pretty awful. I did manage to sit at the table and eat a meal someone else cooked. I could barely get my own drinks from 10 feet away. Had a few instances where I thought I'd faint or collapse, but never did. 

Sunday I started to improve. I thought about being on vacation and almost cried at the idea of getting through an airport in a wheelchair. It would just be painful, slow and exhausting. Even getting into a car to get to the airport would be miserable. 

Monday was better. I probably spent half the day sitting upright! I could could myself fed and hydrated. I probably could have ambled through a theme park in a scooter or ECV and enjoyed the sunshine. Rides would have been too much. I looked up some paced breathing exercises and they helped the breathing. 

Tuesday I still had to stop and rest to recover comfortable breathing, but I could do laundry and offer useful suggestions for enriching our earthquake supplies. 

Today the difficulty breathing with minimal exertion is back. I can't pick up the room without stopping to catch my breath, but I could probably manage simple rides like Dumbo. Safari would be too much. Pirates would be too much. Flying today would be really difficult, but probably doable. I'd want long layovers between my flights. 


I wouldn't call this a cold, and while the symptoms are similar to the flu, my fever has been mild enough that the shortness of breath has really been the limiting factor. 


For people who are going to Disney, here are my suggestions: 


Plan your travel with lots of flexibility and loose connections. If you are sick coming home (incubating when you left home, or exposed on the flight out, whatever) you'll really appreciate not having to hurry. 
Have a plan for what to do if someone in your group gets sick, or is too ill to travel home on your scheduled travel day. 
Bring the kind of medication that usually helps you for bad colds or the flu. It's all symptomatic relief, but I'll take what I can get! My doctor called in prescriptions without seeing me, but the non-prescription stuff can be a surprising hassle to get. 
Value resorts are good IMO - you can sit outside your hotel room and get fresh air and sunshine without the hallway interactions and with minimal exertion. Deluxe with a balcony would be even better - room service -and- fresh air. 
Take as many precautions as you can to avoid getting sick or spreading sickness. 
Bring an inexpensive pulse-oxygen meter and know what your normal values are/how to use it. It lets me self-monitor and know when to call my doctor/get help.
Likely, nothing will happen. But a week and a half ago, we didn't have local transmission here.


----------



## georgina

dawnball said:


> This might be useful information for anyone planning a trip. My doctor just referred me for coronavirus testing, and thinks I have a textbook "mild" case. This is one example of what a mild case might look like, and how much I could have enjoyed a trip I was in the middle of.  I don't have any material pre-existing conditions, and I'm under 50.
> 
> 
> I'm not going to make any commentary on prevention of spread, or my treatments because I don't want to derail this thread. Just to be clear, I was home the whole time - this is a hypothetical trip, and I'm using Pop Century as my reference resort because that's where I stayed last.
> 
> I woke up on Wednesday of last week feeling generically yucky. I totally could have gone to a theme park, but I had a headache, a sore throat and an annoying cough. By Wednesday afternoon I was light and sound sensitive and it kind of ached when I took a deep breath.
> 
> Thursday I spent most of the day in bed. My most bothersome symptoms were fatigue and body ache with some chest tightness. I could take care of myself fine, but conversations were really hard. I'd probably have stayed home from the parks (or possibly gone to a skyliner park and turned back when it was too much exertion). I was well enough that getting from the room to the food court and back would have required me to rest both ways and in the food court, but I could do it.
> 
> By Friday, I'd have needed an ECV to get from my room to the food court, and probably needed to rest on the way anyway. I could sit up and use the computer for short periods of time, but was more comfortable lying down. Breathing was generally a little labored.
> 
> Saturday was pretty awful. I did manage to sit at the table and eat a meal someone else cooked. I could barely get my own drinks from 10 feet away. Had a few instances where I thought I'd faint or collapse, but never did.
> 
> Sunday I started to improve. I thought about being on vacation and almost cried at the idea of getting through an airport in a wheelchair. It would just be painful, slow and exhausting. Even getting into a car to get to the airport would be miserable.
> 
> Monday was better. I probably spent half the day sitting upright! I could could myself fed and hydrated. I probably could have ambled through a theme park in a scooter or ECV and enjoyed the sunshine. Rides would have been too much. I looked up some paced breathing exercises and they helped the breathing.
> 
> Tuesday I still had to stop and rest to recover comfortable breathing, but I could do laundry and offer useful suggestions for enriching our earthquake supplies.
> 
> Today the difficulty breathing with minimal exertion is back. I can't pick up the room without stopping to catch my breath, but I could probably manage simple rides like Dumbo. Safari would be too much. Pirates would be too much. Flying today would be really difficult, but probably doable. I'd want long layovers between my flights.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call this a cold, and while the symptoms are similar to the flu, my fever has been mild enough that the shortness of breath has really been the limiting factor.
> 
> 
> For people who are going to Disney, here are my suggestions:
> 
> 
> Plan your travel with lots of flexibility and loose connections. If you are sick coming home (incubating when you left home, or exposed on the flight out, whatever) you'll really appreciate not having to hurry.
> Have a plan for what to do if someone in your group gets sick, or is too ill to travel home on your scheduled travel day.
> Bring the kind of medication that usually helps you for bad colds or the flu. It's all symptomatic relief, but I'll take what I can get! My doctor called in prescriptions without seeing me, but the non-prescription stuff can be a surprising hassle to get.
> Value resorts are good IMO - you can sit outside your hotel room and get fresh air and sunshine without the hallway interactions and with minimal exertion. Deluxe with a balcony would be even better - room service -and- fresh air.
> Take as many precautions as you can to avoid getting sick or spreading sickness.
> Bring an inexpensive pulse-oxygen meter and know what your normal values are/how to use it. It lets me self-monitor and know when to call my doctor/get help.
> Likely, nothing will happen. But a week and a half ago, we didn't have local transmission here.


Have you actually been tested yet?


----------



## Bullseye

yulilin3 said:


> And that's your prerogative, obviously. Personally I am not trusting the CM or anyone to keep safety procedures and wiping things down, I take manners into my own hands and I am cautious. I am not in the high mortality rate (which is the elderly) most everyone else that has been infected go through the symptoms and come through fine, obviously no one likes being sick but I'm not going to stop doing what I'm doing scared of getting sick with this when I have researched the virus. Again a personal decision, I won't knock you out for not coming and you won't knock me down for going.
> Disney will decide to close if they see that it's the best thing to do for their CM (which they need to operate) as of now there has been 0 confirmed cases here in Orlando or Kissimmee where 99% of Disney's work force lives in



    This is kind of where I'm at also. We're going in mid-May and have no plans to do anything different other than the advice the WHO has already given. Like everyone else we will stock up on disinfectant wipes and sanitizer and use often. I'm kind of wondering what you do for the rides though? Wipe the handles before you use them, sanitize after you get off the ride...or both. Plus there are riders in direct proximity to you screaming and yelling throughout the ride so there's no real way to avoid them... short of not going on rides. 

    My favorite part of vacation is dining and we often frequent the TS buffets because we'll... I like eating  but this raises another issue as everyone is using the same serving utensils and reaching in to get their food, etc etc. Virus or no virus, I'm not skipping Cape May, Crystal Palace, and Boma. I waited all year for them .  For me, the reason I'm not freaking out so far is no one in my immediate family is in the danger demographic and as has been said previously, this is tantamount to having the flu. Just keep on keeping on and try to be smart about things, I guess.


----------



## yulilin3

Keeping it on topic please:
DL Paris just cancelled both nighttime shows Illuminations and SWGC  THIS is a very possible route for WDW, they could still have the parks opened but close the big nighttime shows
They now have 2 confirmed CM cases


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

I would not be surprised if WDW stopped buffets. For my May trip ( if I still go) I won’t do buffet meals or any rides.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> Keeping it on topic please:
> DL Paris just cancelled both nighttime shows Illuminations and SWGC  THIS is a very possible route for WDW, they could still have the parks opened but close the big nighttime shows
> They now have 2 confirmed CM cases



At DL Paris on the CM cases you mean?


----------



## ppony

Just got back from 10 days there. I went prepared for my family, but was extra alert to what others guests were doing and not as well as what CMs were doing, or not. A few extra sanitizer kiosks didn’t fill me w extra confidence, especially when so many weren’t using them. As a starter, I’d have felt better if I’d seen CMs wiping down railings in ques. I know what that would require in terms of staff and interruption, but appearances would help. Disney is good at doing behind-the-scenes stuff, but what we see is REALLY important too.

FYI too: within 36 hours of being home, I have a fever, cough and joint aches. It’s most likely a cold or flu, but as isolated as I tried to keep myself being in a wheelchair, germs are in the air.


----------



## ppony

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I would not be surprised if WDW stopped buffets. For my May trip ( if I still go) I won’t do buffet meals or any rides.


I cancelled the few I had scheduled.


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> At DL Paris on the CM cases you mean?


yes


----------



## TomicalJM

The whole thing is so frustrating. I head to WDW Saturday, so should be out of my mind with excitement right now, but instead am having a mild panic attack expecting a closing announcement to pop up any second. I would hope if they do shut down, they at least give some kind of advanced notice, or just a slow “wind-down” before full closure.


----------



## ppony

WEDWDW said:


> First one of these I have ever seen-very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480268


What’s funny is I took a pic of that very kiosk on Sunday because I like the porcupine. None of these were in any parks by the time we left Sunday, and there seemed to be no great efforts to protect guests more than a few extra sanitizer stands. I hope they step up in a BIG way, quickly.


----------



## MermaidMommy

yulilin3 said:


> Keeping it on topic please:
> DL Paris just cancelled both nighttime shows Illuminations and SWGC  THIS is a very possible route for WDW, they could still have the parks opened but close the big nighttime shows
> They now have 2 confirmed CM cases


I believe they have three CM cases now at DLP. Two new ones today, the other from a day or two ago.


----------



## yulilin3

TomicalJM said:


> The whole thing is so frustrating. I head to WDW Saturday, so should be out of my mind with excitement right now, but instead am having a mild panic attack expecting a closing announcement to pop up any second. I would hope if they do shut down, they at least give some kind of advanced notice, or just a slow “wind-down” before full closure.


I personally don't think with the current situation here in Central Fl that they will close for this week.
The Orlando Mayor is constantly on the news trying to calm people down by saying business is open and reassuring people
there are no reports of anyone in or near the area of mid central Florida that has been diagnosed
Disney already scheduled CM for the next 2 weeks,a cancellation would bring zero money in while they would still have to pay all of those scheduled CM
Like I mentioned before they could easily just cancel nighttime spectaculars where a large group of people is gathered for a period of time


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> Keeping it on topic please:
> DL Paris just cancelled both nighttime shows Illuminations and SWGC  THIS is a very possible route for WDW, they could still have the parks opened but close the big nighttime shows
> They now have 2 confirmed CM cases



I have to say, the Happily After fireworks is a place I would probably want stay away from.  Well let me rephrase that, I would probably watch it from further back closer to the exit


----------



## ppony

kandb said:


> My sister is at Disney right now with my two nieces.  She said she is shocked that she never sees any sanitizer stations set up at the rides or thru the parks.  None at the food establishments.  She even commented that many tables had dirty trays/food left behind by previous patrons in almost every counter service they went to.  I am disappointed that Disney is not trying to help people keep safe during this time when COVID-19 is going around and unfortunately, we don't know so much about.  I work in public health and yes, people can go into the restrooms and wash their hands (our family does often) but there are a large proportion of the population that will not but if there was sanitizer available, they would probably sanitize because it is convenient and easy.  Come on Disney, step up to the plate!!!


I just got back a few days ago. I can confirm that tables aren’t being cleaned NEARLY as quickly as they need to be. 20-30 minutes going by. But I have seen quite a number of sanitizer kiosks everywhere. Not a glut of them, but they’re not rare. They SHOULD have them in the ques as well. I don’t think I’ll ever get the images of a few kids licking the railing out of my mind. 

In my observation, Disney isn't doing remotely enough, but neither are guests. I rarely saw people going out of their way to be less hands-all-over-everything. To use more time washing hands. To using sanitizers much more. Most guests had an extremely lax attitude about hygiene.


----------



## TomicalJM

Spridell said:


> I have to say, the Happily After fireworks is a place I would probably want stay away from.  Well let me rephrase that, I would probably watch it from further back closer to the exit


I splurged on theme park view at the Contemporary so obviously would be disappointing if they don’t do fireworks- but it’s definitely a better alternative to abruptly having the whole place get shut down.


----------



## CogsworthTN

TomicalJM said:


> The whole thing is so frustrating. I head to WDW Saturday, so should be out of my mind with excitement right now, but instead am having a mild panic attack expecting a closing announcement to pop up any second. I would hope if they do shut down, they at least give some kind of advanced notice, or just a slow “wind-down” before full closure.


I know what you mean. We are scheduled to arrive at WDW March 27. I am so afraid our trip will be cancelled due to closure of the park.


----------



## leeniewdw

We arrive tomorrow morning.  I'm very tense at this point, seeing how so many sporting events are closed to fans, conferences and events being postponed, sports seasons being canceled.

Many pages back someone in the medical field posted about their plans and gave numerous tips that we will follow.  They also mentioned that they'd allow family members to voice their discomfort and bail from the parks back to the hotel.   I decided that idea was giving me some comfort.  We aren't traveling with kids so our schedule is our own.   We are headed to MK tomorrow morning and we'll just see how that feels.  Tomorrow evening we have AK AH tickets and I think that will be perfect with reduced crowds.  I have some anxiety about our DHS morning and we've decided to skip RDing anything and try to avoid the large swell of people.  We'll try for a BG and use our FPs and call it a morning.


----------



## eeyoresmom

I just told DD that I thought Disney was going to cancel night time shows within a day or two. She's a former CM and looked at me like I didn't have my head screwed on tightly. I think its a good small intervention. Maybe they could look at attractions that force personal closeness ( stretching room in HM, etc.) and adapt those experiences. I know, small steps but somewhat helpful. We have a trip planned in May that we are not even considering cancelling at present. In fact, I was just checking flight prices for a long weekend next week. Sadly. the prices are too high to justify.


----------



## yulilin3

I mean it would be a win win for Disney at this point. While still trying to minimize any spread they keep the parks open, they save tons of money on fireworks and other things that put on the shows and people might feel safer or better taken care of


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I mean it would be a win win for Disney at this point. While still trying to minimize any spread they keep the parks open, they save tons of money on fireworks and other things that put on the shows and people might feel safer or better taken care of



If that allows them to stay open for at least 9 more days, I'm all for it lol.  Just get me to the 20th.


----------



## yulilin3

A little personal story about the need for personal accountability
My DD just sent me a text, she was working at MFSR, in the main holding room where you can take a picture on the Dejarik chess board table. Anyways she was calling the color crews to line them up to send them on to the ride. I kid had his recruitment card (the ones that tell you if you are pilot, engineer, gunner) in his mouth.
My DD asked him for it, he just put his chin up, my daughter asked him "you're not even going to take it out of your mouth huh?" the kid shook his head no. My DD had to pull the card out of his mouth....all the while the parent was right next to him just seeing the whole thing unfold


----------



## fiskboso

Supposed to be heading to Disney on April 16th for Star Wars Rival Run.  It's our 5th year running this race.  I'd be lying if I said that I wasn't worried about the virus, however I'm still planning to go unless the parks are closed.  Here's hoping Disney makes a decision on this sooner rather than later based on what other sports, conferences and concerts are currently doing.  Either way, I understand they are a business and won't close unless forced to.


----------



## HokieRaven5

yulilin3 said:


> A little personal story about the need for personal accountability
> My DD just sent me a text, she was working at MFSR, in the main holding room where you can take a picture on the Dejarik chess board table. Anyways she was calling the color crews to line them up to send them on to the ride. I kid had his recruitment card (the ones that tell you if you are pilot, engineer, gunner) in his mouth.
> My DD asked him for it, he just put his chin up, my daughter asked him "you're not even going to take it out of your mouth huh?" the kid shook his head no. My DD had to pull the card out of his mouth....all the while the parent was right next to him just seeing the whole thing unfold



Have no doubt about that at all. My friend was there in mid February and sent a snap story with a girl (who looked to be around 10-12) holding onto one of those small lizard looking things (couldn't identify species) and almost looked to be torturing it to a point, parents were also right there letting it happen. No washing or sanitizing of hands after release of it, just went about her way in line for ToT


----------



## leeniewdw

I will say this -- I felt exactly the same ('please don't close before I get there")....until today.  Now I'm very much balancing what is wise and how much my trip is going to be impacted by my fixation on washing, wiping, gelling.   My anxiety is nothing compared to people with a serious illness, but boy I can only imagine how giddy I would be right now if not for the virus.   

Anyway -- I found my "please please please" has turned into "are we doing the right thing" (we leave tomorrow).


----------



## mantysk8coach

TomicalJM said:


> The whole thing is so frustrating. I head to WDW Saturday, so should be out of my mind with excitement right now, but instead am having a mild panic attack expecting a closing announcement to pop up any second. I would hope if they do shut down, they at least give some kind of advanced notice, or just a slow “wind-down” before full closure.



This. We’re supposed to leave on 3/23, and the joy and anticipation has already been sucked out of it. Today is the first day I’ve really come to terms with the possibility this may not happen. 



leeniewdw said:


> I will say this -- I felt exactly the same ('please don't close before I get there")....until today.  Now I'm very much balancing what is wise and how much my trip is going to be impacted by my fixation on washing, wiping, gelling.   My anxiety is nothing compared to people with a serious illness, but boy I can only imagine how giddy I would be right now if not for the virus.
> 
> Anyway -- I found my "please please please" has turned into "are we doing the right thing" (we leave tomorrow).



Yep, today has been the turning point for me too for many of those reasons. We’re young and healthy and would likely recover just fine, but neither myself or my DH could miss three weeks of work should one of us get it and needed to be quarantined. Or what if we’d pass it to our older parents? Or what if we’d get there, and the government decided to suspend air travel and we’re stuck? Going and pretending everything is normal is off the table. I feel like we should postpone until there’s not a cloud hanging over the trip. But we needed this vacation and cancelling would suck. I just don’t know what to do.


----------



## TresGriffin

leeniewdw said:


> I found my "please please please" has turned into "are we doing the right thing".


I'm not scheduled to be down there until April 20th and I'm having the same conversation with myself.


----------



## erc

TresGriffin said:


> I'm not scheduled to be down there until April 20th and I'm having the same conversation with myself.



You all are not alone.  My wife suggested we just go ahead and cancel and postpone to later so that we can really enjoy the anticipation instead of being consumed with anxiety about whether we should do it or not.  This is supposed to be a magical experience not one full of dread.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

We were supposed to leave on Tuesday for a week at WDW, but we decided, today, to reschedule.  We live 10 miles from the New Rochelle containment zone and, as of today, every public and private school in our area is closed for at least the next week, some two weeks.  Although my DS12's spring break starts Monday, they have closed his school as of tomorrow.  With all of the announcements of NCAA being played without fans, conferences being cancelled, etc., especially given what is happening in our area, I can't in good conscious possibly contribute to the spread by going to FL or bringing it back to an already vulnerable population.  At this point, I will move our reservation to, perhaps, May and hope for the best.  On a positive note, we will get full credit for our flights and there is no change fee for our WDW package.  Thank goodness I didn't pull the trigger on those Cirque du Soleil tickets!!!


----------



## disprincesspatty

patyoung said:


> I get that there isn’t a correlation from disease prevention perspective, but I feel like there is a very strong correlation from a PR and corporate responsibility perspective. Around me in SC, we have very few cases (9 with no deaths compared with FL having 28 with 2 deaths - per USA Today) but schools and colleges are closing and/or cancelling all kinds of events.


Florida has many more retirees that travel. That with the more elderly makes it completely different.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

erc said:


> You all are not alone.  My wife suggested we just go ahead and cancel and postpone to later so that we can really enjoy the anticipation instead of being consumed with anxiety about whether we should do it or not.  This is supposed to be a magical experience not one full of dread.


DH says we will wait until next month to make a call on canceling. I have a health issue and I’m always careful but this is making me a bit nervous. Not much fun if wiping everything down and taking precautions at every venue if others are not doing the same. We also have reservations in Nov. Bad enough that I’m also a shareholder and the the market is tanking due to a germ. Takes the joy out of  looking forward to going.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

patyoung said:


> I’ve got a trip coming in April that at this point I’m expecting them to close the parks for. Frankly, it seems amazing that they haven’t closed Disneyland yet given the bans in place across California on large gatherings. What’s a bigger gathering of people than Disney parks?  Then once they close, or are forced to close, Disneyland it seems like it would just be a matter of days before they did the same at Disney World.


I think the domestic Disney brand is a political consideration for those in power. Closing WDW with no end in sight in particular would cause many thousands of families to have to cancel upcoming vacations, and the parks and the whole vacation industry (including cruises) that's grown up around them in Florida is a big American industry to have to close down. Particularly when you consider that Florida is a swing state. I think they want to avoid government mandated shutdowns of something so popular and profitable until it's an absolute, obvious necessity.


----------



## mckennarose

yulilin3 said:


> DL Paris just cancelled both nighttime shows Illuminations and SWGC THIS is a very possible route for WDW, they could still have the parks opened but close the big nighttime shows





TomicalJM said:


> I would hope if they do shut down, they at least give some kind of advanced notice, or just a slow “wind-down” before full closure.





yulilin3 said:


> Like I mentioned before they could easily just cancel nighttime spectaculars where a large group of people is gathered for a period of time





yulilin3 said:


> I mean it would be a win win for Disney at this point. While still trying to minimize any spread they keep the parks open, they save tons of money on fireworks and other things that put on the shows and people might feel safer or better taken care of


I completely agree with all these.  From what I'm observing here since our first virus case only 5 days ago, there are definitely what seem to be "stages".  First, everything seemed to be carrying on as normal, with just the immediate schools around a pocket of cases closing for a few days, out of precaution.  Then events started cancelling, including St. Patrick's Day parades, school sporting events, choir events, and more school districts.  Now the colleges are switching to online instruction for the remainder of the semester, my daughter's college included and we're not in the county with cases.

I think if Disney did close, there would be some clues or advance notice in just what else is happening in Orlando with schools, events, etc.  I believe they would stay open, but try to minimize risk by eliminating crowds as much as they could by cancelling shows, fireworks, etc. before they had to close.



P'colaBeachBum said:


> DH says we will wait until next month to make a call on canceling. I have a health issue and I’m always careful but this is making me a bit nervous. Not much fun if wiping everything down and taking precautions at every venue if others are not doing the same.


We have some time also, before we decide to continue.  I have a feeling we will know sooner rather than later, just by the speed this is spreading and the effects that happen quickly.

We've talked about the very real possibility if one of our family gets sick while down there and needs medical attention and to be quarantined.  Or with the way things are progressing here the possibility that we could also be quarantined and not be able to leave.  These are newer things that we're thinking about, but it's still a wait and see, which is frustrating.


----------



## Mango7100

leeniewdw said:


> I will say this -- I felt exactly the same ('please don't close before I get there")....until today.  Now I'm very much balancing what is wise and how much my trip is going to be impacted by my fixation on washing, wiping, gelling.   My anxiety is nothing compared to people with a serious illness, but boy I can only imagine how giddy I would be right now if not for the virus.
> 
> Anyway -- I found my "please please please" has turned into "are we doing the right thing" (we leave tomorrow).


In the same boat...we are supposed to drive down Saturday. This weekend I was convinced we were going...the NCAA tournament was a big decision because you know they did this as a last resort and will lose tons of money. I live in a city with a large university and we have no cases yet but the university closed today until at least April 3. Even though I am in the low risk group, I worry about being part of the problem and spreading it to my community or my parents in their 70s.  I am trying to balance being paranoid/letting my anxiety run wild and thinking about my social responsibility. I am normally so excited about a trip, and now I feel whatever decision we make will be wrong...


----------



## MermaidMommy

FYI, for those traveling from Europe - except for the UK - the US has now banned all travel to and from Europe for 30 days. The UK is excluded from the ban.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> After everything today, I'm 100% convinced  disney will close at somepoint.  I mean, the NBA just suspended their entire season.  It's bound to happen.



I hope sooner than later. Being in limbo with a trip in less than 2 weeks really sucks.


----------



## dawnball

georgina said:


> Have you actually been tested yet?



I'm really trying not to start this thread down a rabbithole, particularly not a rabbithole where strangers try to second-guess my personal health decisions or bug me about my test results. I posted so that people had a sample, not because my experience is particularly representative. I think if I was at WDW (to pull this back on topic) that I'd be nervous about being diagnosed on vacation, because it would probably mean quarantine across the country from my home. Flying home sick isn't a better option, even if I felt physically up to it.  

Exponential growth is sneaky, so I think it makes sense for people to have contingency plans. Not because they -will- get sick, but because they -might- get sick, and it's much harder to decide what to do when you're worried about your (or a loved one's) health and trying to cope with the logistics of being sick in a hotel room.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

A friendly request/reminder...

*This thread is for virus-related discussion specific to WDW and the theme parks*.   This is not a global news or virus discussion thread and when we go too far down various discussions not specifically related to the parks, that will be considered off topic and may be deleted.

One of the main goals of the the TPAS forum is to be a helpful home/resource for WDW trip planning.  To that extent, topics best suited for this thread include WDW trip planning questions, what the parks may be doing on account of the virus, how people are handling trip changes, ticket changes, refunds, etc.  These are all helpful topics as those of us with trips try to determine our options. 

There are countless threads on the Community Board where people can discuss every angle of Coronavirus.

Thank you.


----------



## mantysk8coach

Well...I think today’s events have officially been the nail in the coffin for anyone going in the near future....


----------



## RAL710

Our weeklong stay starts Saturday. Family of 4.

We are still planning on going but the wife and I have agreed upon the following to mitigate our risks:

1.  We have cancelled our flights and will instead drive the family SUV.  It's about a 9-10 hr drive, but at least this way we can avoid a potential quarantine or grounding of flights out of ORL.  We can also bring along our entire treasure trove of cleaning supplies, masks, purell,..etc

2.  We cancelled all of our buffet dining reservations.

3. We will either walk to parks or take uber/Lyft/MinnieVans to and from.  We are staying at BWV and only planning one day each at MK and AK.  We will avoid monorail, buses, ferries..etc

4.  We will only do 5 park days instead of 8 and will not go to any parks on days with EMH.  We will replace these with resort days.  Maybe drive to Disney Springs

5. We will try to avoid peak times at the parks (except for one try at ROTR boarding passes).

6. We may leave early if things go sideways quickly.

Too draconian?  We are open to suggestions.


----------



## Spridell

mantysk8coach said:


> Well...I think today’s events have officially been the nail in the coffin for anyone going in the near future....



I will be at Epcot monday as planned. I am a local and have no fears of going. 

Wash my hands and stay proactive the entire time.


----------



## HokieRaven5

mantysk8coach said:


> Well...I think today’s events have officially been the nail in the coffin for anyone going in the near future....



If we're classifying late April as near future I still have plans on going with my family even with all of these surrounding shut downs. 

Still not that worried to be honest, I'll keep washing my hands and maintaining my already limited contact with people.


----------



## Dawneesue

eeyoreandtink said:


> thanks for this. I sincerely hope you are correct. We are going unless the parks close. We are comparatively young and healthy, no one has any underlying conditions that put them at risk.  (all my issues are orthopedic)


Same here!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

I know it is all speculation at this point, but what are the thoughts on if the parks DID close...Would the resorts also close? Or would they keep resorts open and try to provide resort activities to keep people busy?  We have 14 nights booked in May (still planning on going), and hoping that we’d still at least be able to enjoy resort even if the parks are closed.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> I know it is all speculation at this point, but what are the thoughts on if the parks DID close...Would the resorts also close? Or would they keep resorts open and try to provide resort activities to keep people busy?  We have 14 nights booked in May (still planning on going), and hoping that we’d still at least be able to enjoy resort even if the parks are closed.



I believe when the Asia parks closed, the hotels remained open for a time. Could be wrong. 

Also don't know how enjoyable the resorts would be at that point. I've got to think if there's a closure and it's still happening in May it may be a very tense atmosphere and not the usual resort only vacation you'd get with the parks open.


----------



## Rebma512

Spridell said:


> I will be at Epcot monday as planned. I am a local and have no fears of going.
> 
> Wash my hands and stay proactive the entire time.


Thanks for this...as I was scrolling through, catching up on this board, I felt a black hole starting to burn through my soul that is the panic before complete understanding that this ‘pandemic’ has been (to me, speaking for myself here folks). Supposed to check in April 8th. Were planning on flying since January but have been seriously (and I think I’ve almost got my husband convinced) contemplating driving. I wasn’t super worried as we have almost everything going for us, healthy young family no other health issues. Fortunate enough at this moment that IF we got stuck for an extra 2 weeks in FL, jobs etc aren’t in jeopardy. Although it would totally suck. However if it comes to that I’m dreaming of being quarantined at AKL-where we are supposed to be staying. Bad joke? Sorry. Kinda not sorry I really totally wouldn’t mind.
I’m getting off topic here....
Point here, just wanted to thank Spridell for pulling me out of that tarry black hole I felt myself sinking into there for a moment.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Supposed to be going down April 16th. Was dead set on going until this evening, now I’m not sure. My wife is starting to make arguments we should cancel. It’s tough because we have been looking forward to this for so long and aren’t sure if we can reschedule this calendar year. 

Our balance on our package is due next week, so feeling like a decision must be made over the weekend.


----------



## Spridell

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> I know it is all speculation at this point, but what are the thoughts on if the parks DID close...Would the resorts also close? Or would they keep resorts open and try to provide resort activities to keep people busy?  We have 14 nights booked in May (still planning on going), and hoping that we’d still at least be able to enjoy resort even if the parks are closed.



This is such a grey area since this has never happened before where both parks and hotels closed together at the same time. 

It would be such a monumental undertaking.


----------



## MinnierellaMama

We’re supposed to leave on the 21st for our week long trip at WDW. Until tonight, cancelling wasn’t even an option I was willing to consider. I have all my FP right where I want them, my girls are beyond excited and have been talking about the trip for weeks. We drive down so I wasn’t concerned about the implications of flying and have a pretty good stock of Purell and Clorox wipes, medicines, etc. to bring with me. And I figured our chances of catching it at Disney were about the same as anywhere else (grocery stores, restaurants, etc). 

But tonight began with an email from my daughters school — they’re cancelling all field trips, assemblies and student performances until further notice. Our church also emailed as they are cancelling the weekly children’s Sunday school until further notice. Then the announcement about the 30 day ban on inbound flights from Europe. And then the NBA suspending its season. And then March madness with no crowds. 

We’re all on this forum — so I’m sure we’re all aware of those last few items. I’m just wondering how much longer Disney will hold out. Or if closing is even on their radar. Are similar theme park type places considering closing? Universal? Or even places like Great Wolf Lodge? Yes there aren’t any local cases in Orlando — however that information can be taken with a grain of salt as we only have the ability to test a very small percentage of the population.

We will likely still go unless Disney takes action first... but now I’m second guessing. What terrible timing to have a trip planned!!


----------



## Spridell

Rebma512 said:


> Thanks for this...as I was scrolling through, catching up on this board, I felt a black hole starting to burn through my soul that is the panic before complete understanding that this ‘pandemic’ has been (to me, speaking for myself here folks). Supposed to check in April 8th. Were planning on flying since January but have been seriously (and I think I’ve almost got my husband convinced) contemplating driving. I wasn’t super worried as we have almost everything going for us, healthy young family no other health issues. Fortunate enough at this moment that IF we got stuck for an extra 2 weeks in FL, jobs etc aren’t in jeopardy. Although it would totally suck. However if it comes to that I’m dreaming of being quarantined at AKL-where we are supposed to be staying. Bad joke? Sorry. Kinda not sorry I really totally wouldn’t mind.
> I’m getting off topic here....
> Point here, just wanted to thank Spridell for pulling me out of that tarry black hole I felt myself sinking into there for a moment.


U have to always do what's best for you and your family and what makes u feel the safest. 

I was there last week for the opening of MMRR and felt completely safe and I feel fine right now a week later. 

Going again next week and still have no fears.


----------



## e_yerger

I have plans to fly down to WDW from NJ April 9th-13th. For me, it’s still way too early to tell. Me and my travel companion are healthy young adults, and not at risk. We wash our hands way more than others, and constantly wipe down/sanitize everything we touch. I would be dumb to say i’m not worried, BUT, i’m not letting it hinder my vacation yet.


----------



## Spridell

MinnierellaMama said:


> We’re supposed to leave on the 21st for our week long trip at WDW. Until tonight, cancelling wasn’t even an option I was willing to consider. I have all my FP right where I want them, my girls are beyond excited and have been talking about the trip for weeks. We drive down so I wasn’t concerned about the implications of flying and have a pretty good stock of Purell and Clorox wipes, medicines, etc. to bring with me. And I figured our chances of catching it at Disney were about the same as anywhere else (grocery stores, restaurants, etc).
> 
> But tonight began with an email from my daughters school — they’re cancelling all field trips, assemblies and student performances until further notice. Our church also emailed as they are cancelling the weekly children’s Sunday school until further notice. Then the announcement about the 30 day ban on inbound flights from Europe. And then the NBA suspending its season. And then March madness with no crowds.
> 
> We’re all on this forum — so I’m sure we’re all aware of those last few items. I’m just wondering how much longer Disney will hold out. Or if closing is even on their radar. Are similar theme park type places considering closing? Universal? Or even places like Great Wolf Lodge? Yes there aren’t any local cases in Orlando — however that information can be taken with a grain of salt as we only have the ability to test a very small percentage of the population.
> 
> We will likely still go unless Disney takes action first... but now I’m second guessing. What terrible timing to have a trip planned!!


I will say since you are driving you do not have to worry about the airports and if by some chance the parks do close while ur down here you have your car to drive back home. That is a big plus. 

Also use ur car as much as possible while in disney to avoid the busses and monorail. Another plus for having your car.


----------



## asmarykay

Were the parks crowded today or does it seem like folks are cancelling?


----------



## neoavatara

My wife and I are doctors. We are going at the end of this month.  Yes, its a risk.  Yes, we have to be careful.  But not sure it is all that much safer at home than at Disney.  If this was international, it would be a different story, obviously.


----------



## mom2brooke76

As a resident of Orlando and seeing all that’s going on, it won’t surprise me at all if parks and cruises are closed down/halted within a week.


----------



## jrsharp21

Tomorrow morning is our FP+ day for our trip on May 11th. I am thinking is it even worth waking up so early and booking the fast passes. The main reason for the trip is a work conference at the Coronado Springs resort. At this point I have to imagine that the conference is going to be canceled.


----------



## TomicalJM

I’m supposed to go with my mom Saturday. She is now getting scared, so was going to call tomorrow and move the trip to a later date. Am I going to lose money (I don’t mind if say November was a little more money or whatever) I’m just scared they are going to say I am SOL. I’m halfway expecting them to announce something in the morning. Tried to get on the phones a little while ago, but it said 90 minute wait and I’m pretty sure they close at 11 (unless someone knows if they have increased hours because of this?)


----------



## Moderate Traveler

I'm headed to AK and MK After Hours on 3/30 and 4/1, staying at Coranado Springs where the conference that week has been cancelled.  I have no park visits scheduled during the daytime hours other than the early entry FPs.  I have a car rented since we'll be spending some time on the gulf so I'm not worried about being stranded but does anyone know if Disney ever refunds AH tickets??  Very little info is available on their site and I gave up waiting for a representative.  We are generally healthy people but it's almost silly to risk it?  It's even more challenging as I am connecting on the way home in ATL as I had Final Four tickets which are no longer valid.


----------



## Haley R

Moderate Traveler said:


> I'm headed to AK and MK After Hours on 3/30 and 4/1, staying at Coranado Springs where the conference that week has been cancelled.  I have no park visits scheduled during the daytime hours other than the early entry FPs.  I have a car rented since we'll be spending some time on the gulf so I'm not worried about being stranded but does anyone know if Disney ever refunds AH tickets??  Very little info is available on their site and I gave up waiting for a representative.  We are generally healthy people but it's almost silly to risk it?  It's even more challenging as I am connecting on the way home in ATL as I had Final Four tickets which are no longer valid.


They say no cancellation but I know some people have been lucky getting it refunded under certain circumstances. About all you can do is call and see what they say


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jrsharp21 said:


> Tomorrow morning is our FP+ day for our trip on May 11th. I am thinking is it even worth waking up so early and booking the fast passes. The main reason for the trip is a work conference at the Coronado Springs resort. At this point I have to imagine that the conference is going to be canceled.



I would absolutely book them. Doesn’t hurt, better to have them then not if you do end up going.


----------



## e_yerger

Moderate Traveler said:


> I'm headed to AK and MK After Hours on 3/30 and 4/1, staying at Coranado Springs where the conference that week has been cancelled.  I have no park visits scheduled during the daytime hours other than the early entry FPs.  I have a car rented since we'll be spending some time on the gulf so I'm not worried about being stranded but does anyone know if Disney ever refunds AH tickets??  Very little info is available on their site and I gave up waiting for a representative.  We are generally healthy people but it's almost silly to risk it?  It's even more challenging as I am connecting on the way home in ATL as I had Final Four tickets which are no longer valid.


You can probably modify your flight home with no issues.
I feel like Disney is going to have to announce something soon, and it will probably look similar to their hurricane protocols.


----------



## Moderate Traveler

e_yerger said:


> You can probably modify your flight home with no issues.
> I feel like Disney is going to have to announce something soon, and it will probably look similar to their hurricane protocols.



Not worried about the flight, I have a ton of miles but since my resort in Naples had a 14 day cancellation I did cancel that, funny thing the rooms are $400 less expensive so if we do that part of the trip I'll save a bunch for my 4 nights.  My biggest concern is actually being on the flight, my work has cancelled 3 trips for me already in March with 2 cancelled for the next 2 weeks too.  Wondering if anyone has been at an AH before and maybe that will be the way to do it, probably a smaller crowd than a normal AH.  Funny thing, I'm the concerned husband, wife and kids are still all in.


----------



## SnowWhite2000

Our Disney spring break trip began today with a drive from the Midwest. A stop in Tennessee tonight, Georgia tomorrow night, then 8 nights in a rental home, with 4 park days planned. All I can think about is that the kids are so excited. I am having serious second thoughts, though. If I'm honest, I am kind of hoping Disney closes before our first park day on Sunday, so I don't have to decide myself. I'm not usually the worrying kind, but already see my own paranoia about the kids touching surfaces and their own faces. (Now that I'm paying attention, I see this happens incredibly often.) Not the vacation I envisioned. Not sure what we'll end up doing. I wish everyone on here the best, am grateful for the discussion.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SnowWhite2000 said:


> Our Disney spring break trip began today with a drive from the Midwest. A stop in Tennessee tonight, Georgia tomorrow night, then 8 nights in a rental home, with 4 park days planned. All I can think about is that the kids are so excited. I am having serious second thoughts, though. If I'm honest, I am kind of hoping Disney closes before our first park day on Sunday, so I don't have to decide myself. I'm not usually the worrying kind, but already see my own paranoia about the kids touching surfaces and their own faces. (Now that I'm paying attention, I see this happens incredibly often.) Not the vacation I envisioned. Not sure what we'll end up doing. I wish everyone on here the best, am grateful for the discussion.



Wishing you guys the best.

It's so tough. I also find myself wanting Disney to make the decision for us.


----------



## cakebaker

We’re headed to WDW Sunday and aren’t considering cancelling. I do think it’s going to get worse before it gets better, but in FL they just don’t have enough cases to even make us think twice- and none that can be tracked to have originated at WDW. 

We aren’t flying and we’ll be extra cautious in the parks, but I refuse to let  this put a damper on our trip.


----------



## Moderate Traveler

One more question about plans to get this back on topic... if I cancel my reservation at Coranado Springs and book at the Swan or Dolphin (less expensive) will my Magic Bands still work?


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

We have a room only trip (we have AP) at Beach Club 4-6 thru 4-12 after a 3 day stay at Vero Beach. I had thought about cancelling as I can get all my money back but were gonna go unless they close down the parks. Even if the parks are closed if the resorts stay open, we will still go.  None of us have any health issues so we will just be extra careful. What we (Me, wife and 2 girls 6 and 8) plan on doing.

-Wipe everything down upon arrival to our room, including the door knob on the outside and inside.
-Wipe the finger scanner myself with a Clorox wipe before we touch it.
-No buffet meals
-Hand sanitizer after every ride que and ride.
-Wash hands after every meal.
-Wash after bathroom but we do that anyway.
-Use magic band for all financial transactions.
-Wipe down personal items after going through metal detectors.

Now I have to convince my wife to take a small bag or go without a purse if possible. She does have a really small Minnie Mouse purse but I would rather her not carry one at all. I can carry the wipes in my back pocket and we clip the hand sanitizer to our belt. I'm paranoid about bag check. Though security wears gloves, they just touched how many hundreds of other peoples personal belongings before they touch ours? No thank you. Plus the tables are probably crawling with germs.

Edit:  Forgot the most important thing. -Drink lots of beer


----------



## Bullseye

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> I know it is all speculation at this point, but what are the thoughts on if the parks DID close...Would the resorts also close? Or would they keep resorts open and try to provide resort activities to keep people busy?  We have 14 nights booked in May (still planning on going), and hoping that we’d still at least be able to enjoy resort even if the parks are closed.


I agree, we're going in May also. I would still go as well. There would be no reason to close resorts.



cakebaker said:


> We’re headed to WDW Sunday and aren’t considering cancelling. I do think it’s going to get worse before it gets better, but in FL they just don’t have enough cases to even make us think twice- and none that can be tracked to have originated at WDW.
> 
> We aren’t flying and we’ll be extra cautious in the parks, but I refuse to let  this put a damper on our trip.


Enjoy, just follow the protocol, you'll be fine!  I'm not going until May and as long as WDW is still open, I'm still going.


----------



## kylenne

Moderate Traveler said:


> One more question about plans to get this back on topic... if I cancel my reservation at Coranado Springs and book at the Swan or Dolphin (less expensive) will my Magic Bands still work?



Magic Bands are not tied to anything but your MDE account. Once they’re active they stay that way until you deactivate them. You won’t be able to use them at Swolphin to open your room or charge to it, but they will still work for park entry, Photopass, etc.


----------



## Moderate Traveler

kylenne said:


> Magic Bands are not tied to anything but your MDE account. Once they’re active they stay that way until you deactivate them. You won’t be able to use them at Swolphin to open your room or charge to it, but they will still work for park entry, Photopass, etc.



Thank you.


----------



## DisneyMom0604

Spridell said:


> I will say since you are driving you do not have to worry about the airports and if by some chance the parks do close while ur down here you have your car to drive back home. That is a big plus.
> 
> Also use ur car as much as possible while in disney to avoid the busses and monorail. Another plus for having your car.



Good idea about driving instead of using the busses and monorail. We are suppose to fly there the third week of April and get a rental car. Now I’m seriously considering driving instead.

We are a young family, but my MIL is going and she does have health issues. Also, my youngest will be turning one right before we are set to go. I worry about him and how he touches everything and tries to put everything in his mouth. This is a tough one.


----------



## Lsdolphin

we Have been unable to find hand sanitizer to bring with us!!!


----------



## dawnball

neoavatara said:


> Um..this really is a huge point.
> 
> If you are sick (and definitely if you are positive for COVID19) please DO NOT GO OUT IN PUBLIC FOR TWO WEEKS.
> 
> You very likely are shedding viruses on to everything you are touching.


Yes. Even if you are on vacation when you get sick. Just get used to the idea of spending a lot of time in your room. 

Also, Centra Care requires cash up front -you can submit to your insurance later. Same with Turner drugs, I think. The drugs that got my breathing under control today were $700 retail. 

I know that nonrefundable costs weigh heavily when you think about cancelling. The costs of being sick add up fast, and then you have to get the insurance company to reimburse you for whatever your plan covers.


----------



## Minnie368

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Now I have to convince my wife to take a small bag or go without a purse if possible. She does have a really small Minnie Mouse purse but I would rather her not carry one at all. I can carry the wipes in my back pocket and we clip the hand sanitizer to our belt. I'm paranoid about bag check. Though security wears gloves, they just touched how many hundreds of other peoples personal belongings before they touch ours? No thank you. Plus the tables are probably crawling with germs.
> 
> Edit:  Forgot the most important thing. -Drink lots of beer


I'm so glad you mentioned the security bag check.  We leave for WDW next Wednesday.  We were just there in January and I remember commenting to my husband about how unsanitary it was that the security guards who had just put their gloved hands in 100's of other people's bags were now touching everything in mine!  They were protecting themselves, but not the 1000's of guests whose items they search.  I guess it's impractical to change gloves after every search so I don't know what the answer is.  Good idea to try to go without a bag for that reason alone.  I wished they had xray scanners like US.  We are actually going as part of my daughter's high school softball spring training event at ESPN WWOS.  We had a meeting last night and for now the trip is still on.  We'll see what happens in the next week.


----------



## jillinastoria

MinnierellaMama said:


> We’re supposed to leave on the 21st for our week long trip at WDW. Until tonight, cancelling wasn’t even an option I was willing to consider. I have all my FP right where I want them, my girls are beyond excited and have been talking about the trip for weeks. We drive down so I wasn’t concerned about the implications of flying and have a pretty good stock of Purell and Clorox wipes, medicines, etc. to bring with me. And I figured our chances of catching it at Disney were about the same as anywhere else (grocery stores, restaurants, etc).
> 
> But tonight began with an email from my daughters school — they’re cancelling all field trips, assemblies and student performances until further notice. Our church also emailed as they are cancelling the weekly children’s Sunday school until further notice. Then the announcement about the 30 day ban on inbound flights from Europe. And then the NBA suspending its season. And then March madness with no crowds.
> 
> We’re all on this forum — so I’m sure we’re all aware of those last few items. I’m just wondering how much longer Disney will hold out. Or if closing is even on their radar. Are similar theme park type places considering closing? Universal? Or even places like Great Wolf Lodge? Yes there aren’t any local cases in Orlando — however that information can be taken with a grain of salt as we only have the ability to test a very small percentage of the population.
> 
> We will likely still go unless Disney takes action first... but now I’m second guessing. What terrible timing to have a trip planned!!



Just wanted to say that we’re leaving on the same date and having the exact same feelings. As of today, my workplace is closed, but my son still has school and my husband is still going to work, and we’re leaning towards going and flying out on 3/21, but we’ll see ...

Best of luck to you, and to all of us!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Minnie368 said:


> put their gloved hands in 100's of other people's bags were now touching everything in mine!


I suppose the answer is carrying as little as possible with you, using a bag with no internal pockets and voluntarily tipping out the contents (perhaps onto an empty ziplock bag) and asking to repack them yourself. Or go bagless.


----------



## masupo

Minnie368 said:


> I'm so glad you mentioned the security bag check.  We leave for WDW next Wednesday.  We were just there in January and I remember commenting to my husband about how unsanitary it was that the security guards who had just put their gloved hands in 100's of other people's bags were now touching everything in mine!  They were protecting themselves, but not the 1000's of guests whose items they search.  I guess it's impractical to change gloves after every search so I don't know what the answer is.  Good idea to try to go without a bag for that reason alone.  I wished they had xray scanners like US.  We are actually going as part of my daughter's high school softball spring training event at ESPN WWOS.  We had a meeting last night and for now the trip is still on.  We'll see what happens in the next week.



I saw a post from someone in a different thread who suggested putting everything in your park bag in ziploc bags. Security can see through them but will only touch the baggies.


----------



## eeyoresmom

masupo said:


> I saw a post from someone in a different thread who suggested putting everything in your park bag in ziploc bags. Security can see through them but will only touch the baggies.


Yes, but then you still have to touch the baggies to get your stuff out.


----------



## cakebaker

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I suppose the answer is carrying as little as possible with you, using a bag with no internal pockets and voluntarily tipping out the contents (perhaps onto an empty ziplock bag) and asking to repack them yourself. Or go bagless.


I’m bringing a travel size bottle of Lysol and I’ll just give my bag a squirt inside after bag check. I don’t bring that much in, but I do need  a small purse or bag. But honestly, it’s impossible not to have contact at any time. If you use gift card rewards cards there’s contact- a million little things. The real key to me is to sanitize often and be vigilant about keeping your hands off your face. There’s just no way to totally avoid touching what others have touched.


----------



## Disneylover99

Bullseye said:


> I agree, we're going in May also I would still go as well. There would be no reason to close resorts.


I can see the potential for resort closures if CM’s end up in quarantines. The quarantines themselves cause such a huge ripple effect.


----------



## osufeth24

So I just thought of an idea.  No clue if this is an idiotic plan, or could even be implemented.

So obviously in hopes of not having crowds gather and people next to each other for long periods of times, what if they get rid of standby queues and go virtual queue for all rides.  Maybe have it you can only join 3 at a time or something similar.  Can leave the FPs line open.  I dunno, just popped in my head recently


----------



## e_yerger

ConvenientTruth said:


> It is not about whether or not you can handle the virus, but catching it and continuing the spread.  Why does this point seem to get missed?


By continuing to wash & sanitize hands, and wipe down surfaces, that will kill the virus and limit spread. We are both lucky enough that our employers support self quarantining, so if we do come in contact we will do that. We plan on bringing clorox wipes with us INTO the parks and everywhere we go. You bet your *** i’m wiping down the ride vehicles when i get on them.

i’m also not making any decisions until Disney released a statement that would hinder my vacation.


----------



## e_yerger

Also to continue the bag topic: i upgraded to a clear plastic backpack - one you would bring to a sporting event etc. vera bradley has very cute ones (what i have). I keep all items loose in the bag, so security can see everything. Sure my tampons floating around might be a little awkward, but i’ve never had to open my bag for security since. Solves the issue of them touching your things. Then you can lysol down the entire outside of the bag and be done!


----------



## yulilin3

Good morning everyone
Please remain ON TOPIC.  This thread is to discuss what are your plans with WALT DISNEY WORLD trips while this situation is unfolding. 
What is WDW doing about it
This thread is NOT to discuss
How it spreads
Who is at risk
Telling other people to stay home or come to the parks
This a personal decision and no one should tell some else what to do
Educate yourself and understand the virus but this thread it's focused on how WDW is handling the situation and on your plans be it to cancel or not


----------



## tinkerhon

Lsdolphin said:


> we Have been unable to find hand sanitizer to bring with us!!!



I set up email back in stock alerts with walmart, target and staples - staples got stock in fast, and doing free 1-2 day shipping -


----------



## yulilin3

Im going to MK tonight,  haven't seen HEA in a while so I'll report back if I see any change in crowd or crowd behavior. Depending on time i leave i might swing by DHS first.  
Tomorrow myself,  and friends are still planning to go to universal Mardi gras concert,  Luis Fonsi is performing and we've been excited about it since they announced he's coming,


----------



## neoavatara

Lsdolphin said:


> we Have been unable to find hand sanitizer to bring with us!!!


Try Bed Bath and Beyond. My wife went there, they had a huge stock. YMMV.


----------



## tinkerhon

Lsdolphin said:


> we Have been unable to find hand sanitizer to bring with us!!!



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Durisan-...std-Colors-Up-to-24-hour-protection/465097850


----------



## osufeth24

neoavatara said:


> Try Bed Bath and Beyond. My wife went there, they had a huge stock. YMMV.



Or bath and body works


----------



## Bryant2108

TropicalDIS said:


> Supposed to be going down April 16th. Was dead set on going until this evening, now I’m not sure. My wife is starting to make arguments we should cancel. It’s tough because we have been looking forward to this for so long and aren’t sure if we can reschedule this calendar year.
> 
> Our balance on our package is due next week, so feeling like a decision must be made over the weekend.



Same situation here.  April 18, we booked it as a room only package so the total is coming due soon.  We are passholders but not planning on renewing after they expire June 5th.  We won’t have another opportunity to travel before then, so we are in a difficult spot... plus, it’s turned from Disney Magic to Disney worry.


----------



## jbish

leeniewdw said:


> Anyway -- I found my "please please please" has turned into "are we doing the right thing" (we leave tomorrow).





mantysk8coach said:


> Well...I think today’s events have officially been the nail in the coffin for anyone going in the near future....


Unfortunately, I think we're here, too.  And I'm so beyond bummed.

Our Spring Break plans:

Arrive Friday April 3rd, by plane
Leave Thursday April 9th, by plane
Staying DVC on points
Going to two DAH events in addition to 3 park days - two planned for DHS to see SWGE and TSL (kids haven't been since the week before TSL opened in 2018)
Came home late yesterday and DH was like, "we're cancelling WDW."  Wait - what???  But with the travel restrictions, NBA postponing the season, along with all of the other cancellations throughout our society, he just feels strongly that we need to do what we can do to "flatten the curve."  That's what this is all about.  Not adding to the exponential spread, even though we do not fit in the high risk demographics.  This morning, at 5 am, our county (Loudoun County, Virginia) announced that they are closing schools through next Friday as they figure out plans on how to potentially move to remote learning.  This is just insane.

So I will call Member Services when they open (and go to the MS DVC board) to see what our options are.  *sigh.....  I'm so bummed.  Nothing is actually cancelled for us yet, but I need to get my ducks in order.  So bummed.


----------



## neoavatara

Same. I actually feel like we can do the trip safely...but the number of uncertainties and headaches are making it...well, not pleasurable.


----------



## Bryant2108

neoavatara said:


> Same. I actually feel like we can do the trip safely...but the number of uncertainties and headaches are making it...well, not pleasurable.



yep, exactly.   Everything is set up so well for our trip, staying at our favorite spot.. poly, got great fastpasses (even have moved up ones that weren’t ideal, since people are canceling trips).  But all these uncertainty and this black cloud.... it’s not fun this time around


----------



## tinkerhon

osufeth24 said:


> Or bath and body works


I managed to get the travel size 5 pack yesterday from bath and body online - I don't close out the screen and refresh every few hours - once they get stock, gone in minutes


----------



## neoavatara

tinkerhon said:


> I managed to get the travel size 5 pack yesterday from bath and body online - I don't close out the screen and refresh every few hours - once they get stock, gone in minutes


My wife found some there too...the girl at the counter said they had a huge stock.


----------



## osufeth24

I get this feeling if they don't announce any sort of closure by this weekend, they won't be closing.  It just seems this is the time to announce it if they're gonna do it.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I think a lot of us are probably in similar circumstances.  Watching the news, monitoring professional resources, balancing plans already made vs cancelling, etc.  No right or wrong answers for anything given the situation at hand. 

DW leaves today for a girl's WDW weekend.  Lifelong friends and they've had this "no kids" weekend circled for a long time.  Not that it qualifies one with any expertise, but one is an ER nurse.  They all independently "voted" and opted to keep the trip.  They are excited, but with a bit of caution.

We're also scheduled for a cruise later in the spring - first time I've ever had a paid-in-full vacation to anywhere (what timing!).  We have time/flexibility to continue to monitor and make a decision there.

Yesterday I made a 'backup plan' reservation at WDW for the cruise week for a Ft Wilderness cabin.  We've always wanted to stay in one anyway and the lower cost helps offset the already sunk cost of the cruise, if we end up rescheduling.  We are not in a "no travel" mindset right now and would like to make 'something' out of our spring break time depending on conditions.

Having APs and room only reservations allows for plenty of flexibility for us, fortunately.

We will continue to monitor developments and make any adjustments that make sense for our personal circumstances.

Personally, I have more anxiety about the economy in general and our leisure spending choices than I do about specifically traveling to WDW (or anywhere) right now.  We take care of ourselves and all the hand washing/cleaning are things we do anyway.  Hate to generalize, but people in a theme park (and crowds in general) can be kind of gross - we're very used to taking matters in our own hands and don't rely on Disney (or any other destination) to necessarily do that for us.  We will make the best decisions for ourselves and the world in general when needed.  

Just sharing our personal circumstances/thought processes at the moment.


----------



## Lisa Pesce

Lisa Pesce said:


> Hi, We have an upcoming trip 4/13-4/18 but I’m a bit concerned for the three grandparents coming with us. I need to buy tickets this week so we can start fast passing (staying off property so 30 day window). Can someone help me out on what kind of ticket options we have, if any, that would allow us to cancel? Is this even an option if we are off property? If not, can I change dates and what is the process for that.. do I need to have new dates to change it to or can we use them for next year?  Our flights will have a change fee and we need to use within a year so that will be a loss.
> 
> Still uncertain what we will decide but I will need to buy tickets if we want to go so I can fastpass. Any advice and suggestions would be welcome!
> TIA



Just in case people haven’t purchased park tickets yet and are wondering about UT policies.. here is their email response to my questions about refunding tickets.


“Currently the parks have not put any new/special procedures in place, so everything is still running by the normal rules of our contracts with them.  For the Disney e-tickets, those unfortunately are non-refundable, as per our contracts with Disney. The dates though can be changed through the My Disney Experience. As long as it is at least the day before your selected start date, you would be able to make that change through the MDE. You would just go to the "Tickets and Memory Maker" section on your MDE account, and there will be a change ticket link. Through that, it will give you the ability to change the start date, add days, or add options, and then will just charge you the difference between what you have, and what you are wanting.  And if for some reason the date is not changed before your currently chosen start date, the tickets can be used as trade-in value, when there at the parks. 
For the mailed Disney tickets, they are eligible for a 95% refund, as long as they are returned to us, within 90 days from the purchase date. The tickets cannot have been used, altered (such as changing the start date on the My Disney Experience), and cannot have gone past their start date. If you would like to return the tickets, please contact us, and we can email you a return form, which would need to be printed out, signed and sent back with the tickets. Once they are received back in office, we would be able to process that 95% refund for you. 
For any other parks, the return policies can vary, but are located in the ticket details on the website, when you click on the ticket name. “


----------



## osufeth24

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I think a lot of us are probably in similar circumstances.  Watching the news, monitoring professional resources, balancing plans already made vs cancelling, etc.  No right or wrong answers for anything given the situation at hand.
> 
> DW leaves today for a girl's WDW weekend.  Lifelong friends and they've had this "no kids" weekend circled for a long time.  Not that it qualifies one with any expertise, but one is an ER nurse.  They all independently "voted" and opted to keep the trip.  They are excited, but with a bit of caution.
> 
> We're also scheduled for a cruise later in the spring - first time I've ever had a paid-in-full vacation to anywhere (what timing!).  We have time/flexibility to continue to monitor and make a decision there.
> 
> Yesterday I made a 'backup plan' reservation at WDW for the cruise week for a Ft Wilderness cabin.  We've always wanted to stay in one anyway and the lower cost helps offset the already sunk cost of the cruise, if we end up rescheduling.  We are not in a "no travel" mindset right now and would like to make 'something' out of our spring break time depending on conditions.
> 
> Having APs and room only reservations allows for plenty of flexibility for us, fortunately.
> 
> We will continue to monitor developments and make any adjustments that make sense for our personal circumstances.
> 
> *Personally, I have more anxiety about the economy in general and our leisure spending choices than I do about specifically traveling to WDW (or anywhere) right now.  We take care of ourselves and all the hand washing/cleaning are things we do anyway.  Hate to generalize, but people in a theme park (and crowds in general) can be kind of gross - we're very used to taking matters in our own hands and don't rely on Disney (or any other destination) to necessarily do that for us.*
> 
> Just sharing our personal circumstances/thought processes at the moment.


 
this is true.  Did you see the video that went viral of the little girl just licking a window up and down on main st?  This is the exact reason why they may have to close.  People are gross, and not everyone is gonna prep like many on here to keep clean and help not spread.


----------



## Spridell

A suggestion to those who live driving distance to Orlando.  (I consider NY to Orlando close enough to drive)

I am a born and raised New Yorker who now lives in Florida.  I made the drive to Florida from NY at least 100 times. 

Think about that option if you can.  YES its a long drive but it is not as bad as people think it is.  Having a car on property during these times can be a real advantage.

This is just an option for those people who can do it so they dont have to cancel their entire trip.


----------



## Leigh L

jbish said:


> This morning, at 5 am, our county (Loudoun County, Virginia) announced that they are closing schools through next Friday as they figure out plans on how to potentially move to remote learning.  This is just insane.
> 
> So I will call Member Services when they open (and go to the MS DVC board) to see what our options are.  *sigh.....  I'm so bummed.  Nothing is actually cancelled for us yet, but I need to get my ducks in order.  So bummed.


I hope you have some good options where if you have to cancel, it can be refundable or rescheduled. 

Offtopic: I hadn't heard about Loudoun! I wonder if Fairfax (hi neighbor!) isn't far behind? Been receiving 2-3 emails a day from FCPS about COVID19 and 2 days ago they announced a closure for Monday to prep. I wonder if this will be extended? 
DH told me this morning the Metro is making some sort of announcement today.


----------



## e_yerger

Bryant2108 said:


> Same situation here.  April 18, we booked it as a room only package so the total is coming due soon.  We are passholders but not planning on renewing after they expire June 5th.  We won’t have another opportunity to travel before then, so we are in a difficult spot... plus, it’s turned from Disney Magic to Disney worry.


My AP expires May 16th, and this is scheduled to be my last trip with my friend who is also an AP. If Disney decides to close the parks, I feel that they would _have_ to extend APs for whatever time the park is close? This means we may be able to re-schedule our trip for June. But this is a big if.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Spridell said:


> A suggestion to those who live driving distance to Orlando.  (I consider NY to Orlando close enough to drive)
> 
> I am a born and raised New Yorker who now lives in Florida.  I made the drive to Florida from NY at least 100 times.
> 
> Think about that option if you can.  YES its a long drive but it is not as bad as people think it is.  Having a car on property during these times can be a real advantage.
> 
> This is just an option for those people who can do it so they dont have to cancel their entire trip.



Had that discussion with my family, DW, parents, and sister's family all said no more on not wanting to have the kids in cars for 13 hours on and off, so if flights start to get widespread cancellations or reschedules then my plans are made for me. Granted I'd much rather fly than drive just because the flying would be the safest part of my transportation (obviously viral spread not included).

We have a rental car booked and have actually gotten reduced rates with all of the cancellations currently. 

We have the fortune of most of our trip being refundable minus the tickets for 3 of our members (which at least they aren't tied to specific dates thanks to how my employer gets tickets) .


----------



## yulilin3

e_yerger said:


> My AP expires May 16th, and this is scheduled to be my last trip with my friend who is also an AP. If Disney decides to close the parks, I feel that they would _have_ to extend APs for whatever time the park is close? This means we may be able to re-schedule our trip for June. But this is a big if.


Disney doesn't HAVE TO do anything as it's all in the fine print of everything they do. They could extend in some way the issue I see with the talks on closures is for how long? the most smallest fraction of population has been screened, if more testing is done the number will rapidly balloon, if they close now they are not going to reopen when the numbers are larger.
So I would not expect DIsney to extend AP in this situation


----------



## jbish

Lisa Pesce said:


> Just in case people haven’t purchased park tickets yet and are wondering about UT policies.. here is their email response to my questions about refunding tickets.
> 
> 
> “Currently the parks have not put any new/special procedures in place, so everything is still running by the normal rules of our contracts with them.  For the Disney e-tickets, those unfortunately are non-refundable, as per our contracts with Disney. The dates though can be changed through the My Disney Experience. As long as it is at least the day before your selected start date, you would be able to make that change through the MDE. You would just go to the "Tickets and Memory Maker" section on your MDE account, and there will be a change ticket link. Through that, it will give you the ability to change the start date, add days, or add options, and then will just charge you the difference between what you have, and what you are wanting.  And if for some reason the date is not changed before your currently chosen start date, the tickets can be used as trade-in value, when there at the parks.“


Just realized we bought our tickets through UT so I guess I'd better pay attention to this. LOL  So what if we don't have new dates yet?  My start date is still three weeks out so I have a little bit of time to figure this out, but not much.


----------



## pinkle

If they are open and my flight isn’t cancelled I will be there!  We will continue to be careful and wash our hands and use wisdom


----------



## yulilin3

And just a favor for anyone cancelling, remember to cancel those fps, you will make someone visiting the parks very happy


----------



## jbish

Leigh L said:


> I hope you have some good options where if you have to cancel, it can be refundable or rescheduled.
> 
> Offtopic: I hadn't heard about Loudoun! I wonder if Fairfax (hi neighbor!) isn't far behind? Been receiving 2-3 emails a day from FCPS about COVID19 and 2 days ago they announced a closure for Monday to prep. I wonder if this will be extended?
> DH told me this morning the Metro is making some sort of announcement today.


Hi neighbor!  I'll wave to you from afar, as we can not get near each other - lol.    I think you guys are going to be right behind us.  We have had only one "presumptive positive" case in the county, not necessarily related to the school system, and yet they still shut down.  Fairfax announced it's Monday closure earlier this week, right?  And we were going to have next Friday off (the 20th) - that was just announced I think yesterday.  This decision happened very quickly so, clearly, things are escalating very quickly.


----------



## jbish

yulilin3 said:


> And just a favor for anyone cancelling, remember to cancel those fps, you will make someone visiting the parks very happy


I get the feeling that there will be plenty of FP options opening up very soon.  I was in the "I'm going until Disney tells me I can't go" camp until just last night.  If I'm considering it, I know many others will be, too.


----------



## JillyMouse

Spridell said:


> A suggestion to those who live driving distance to Orlando.  (I consider NY to Orlando close enough to drive)
> 
> I am a born and raised New Yorker who now lives in Florida.  I made the drive to Florida from NY at least 100 times.
> 
> Think about that option if you can.  YES its a long drive but it is not as bad as people think it is.  Having a car on property during these times can be a real advantage.
> 
> This is just an option for those people who can do it so they dont have to cancel their entire trip.


Agreed! We are flying to WDW from Milwaukee on Sat.  Last couple trips we have rented a car.  More flexibility, and we are not big bus people.  And heaven forbid if something happens, we could drive home if needed.


----------



## kylenne

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I think a lot of us are probably in similar circumstances.  Watching the news, monitoring professional resources, balancing plans already made vs cancelling, etc.  No right or wrong answers for anything given the situation at hand.
> 
> DW leaves today for a girl's WDW weekend.  Lifelong friends and they've had this "no kids" weekend circled for a long time.  Not that it qualifies one with any expertise, but one is an ER nurse.  They all independently "voted" and opted to keep the trip.  They are excited, but with a bit of caution.
> 
> We're also scheduled for a cruise later in the spring - first time I've ever had a paid-in-full vacation to anywhere (what timing!).  We have time/flexibility to continue to monitor and make a decision there.
> 
> Yesterday I made a 'backup plan' reservation at WDW for the cruise week for a Ft Wilderness cabin.  We've always wanted to stay in one anyway and the lower cost helps offset the already sunk cost of the cruise, if we end up rescheduling.  We are not in a "no travel" mindset right now and would like to make 'something' out of our spring break time depending on conditions.
> 
> Having APs and room only reservations allows for plenty of flexibility for us, fortunately.
> 
> We will continue to monitor developments and make any adjustments that make sense for our personal circumstances.
> 
> Personally, I have more anxiety about the economy in general and our leisure spending choices than I do about specifically traveling to WDW (or anywhere) right now.  We take care of ourselves and all the hand washing/cleaning are things we do anyway.  Hate to generalize, but people in a theme park (and crowds in general) can be kind of gross - we're very used to taking matters in our own hands and don't rely on Disney (or any other destination) to necessarily do that for us.  We will make the best decisions for ourselves and the world in general when needed.
> 
> Just sharing our personal circumstances/thought processes at the moment.



We also have a room only reservation. I have an AP, gf has a 10 day hopper through the Canadian resident offer last fall.

We’re going to monitor the situation but I am not feeling good about it this morning. The local news in NYC this morning has been all over the story of a JetBlue passenger from NY who flew to West Palm FL and they tested positive. I have to urge calm as a matter of course but it’s not me I’m worried about, it’s my partner, who has a chronic medical condition. My rationale thus far has been that we can get it just as easily at home, but is taking on extra unnecessary risk really worth it?

Right now I’m not so sure. We are going to have a long talk after consulting with doctors and our TA, but at this point I’m leaning on the side of postponing until 2021. It sucks and I hate it but I’m at a loss. As an aside, it’s been terrible for my mental health, as someone with anxiety and ptsd. If I didn’t have a new hire class right now I would have called out today. I nearly had a panic attack getting ready. But it is what it is.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> And just a favor for anyone cancelling, remember to cancel those fps, you will make someone visiting the parks very happy



I just took a look at FP availability for next week when we'll be there. I've been watching it closely, looking to move up our SDMT time and it's much more open than it has been in recent weeks. Was able to make the change this morning. I honestly didn't think a significant number would cancel so close to going, but it sure seems like at least some are- enough to change the outlook on FP availability. A little good news I guess with all the bad lately.


----------



## mantysk8coach

jbish said:


> I get the feeling that there will be plenty of FP options opening up very soon.  I was in the "I'm going until Disney tells me I can't go" camp until just last night.  If I'm considering it, I know many others will be, too.



Yep, this exactly. Haven’t cancelled quite yet, but it’s day to day right now.


----------



## Deb1993

Jimmy Mouse said:


> We have a room only trip (we have AP) at Beach Club 4-6 thru 4-12 after a 3 day stay at Vero Beach. I had thought about cancelling as I can get all my money back but were gonna go unless they close down the parks. Even if the parks are closed if the resorts stay open, we will still go.  None of us have any health issues so we will just be extra careful. What we (Me, wife and 2 girls 6 and 8) plan on doing.
> 
> -Wipe everything down upon arrival to our room, including the door knob on the outside and inside.
> -Wipe the finger scanner myself with a Clorox wipe before we touch it.
> -No buffet meals
> -Hand sanitizer after every ride que and ride.
> -Wash hands after every meal.
> -Wash after bathroom but we do that anyway.
> -Use magic band for all financial transactions.
> -Wipe down personal items after going through metal detectors.
> 
> Now I have to convince my wife to take a small bag or go without a purse if possible. She does have a really small Minnie Mouse purse but I would rather her not carry one at all. I can carry the wipes in my back pocket and we clip the hand sanitizer to our belt. I'm paranoid about bag check. Though security wears gloves, they just touched how many hundreds of other peoples personal belongings before they touch ours? No thank you. Plus the tables are probably crawling with germs.
> 
> Edit:  Forgot the most important thing. -Drink lots of beer


Wash hand BEFORE you eat as well.


----------



## Spridell

JillyMouse said:


> Agreed! We are flying to WDW from Milwaukee on Sat.  Last couple trips we have rented a car.  More flexibility, and we are not big bus people.  And heaven forbid if something happens, *we could drive home if needed*.



That right there IMO is the biggest advantage.


----------



## e_yerger

yulilin3 said:


> Disney doesn't HAVE TO do anything as it's all in the fine print of everything they do. They could extend in some way the issue I see with the talks on closures is for how long? the most smallest fraction of population has been screened, if more testing is done the number will rapidly balloon, if they close now they are not going to reopen when the numbers are larger.
> So I would not expect DIsney to extend AP in this situation


Shanghai extended their APs by the length that the park was closed.


----------



## eeyoreland

I truly feel for all of you with upcoming trips. I honestly don't know what I would do in your situation. That said, we were at WDW last week. Obviously before it was declared a pandemic so I didn't have a lot of angst about it (not that I couldn't have been exposed). I agree with a PP who stated they would likely cancel to help flatten the curve. Good luck to all of you, whatever you decide.


----------



## Lisa Pesce

jbish said:


> Just realized we bought our tickets through UT so I guess I'd better pay attention to this. LOL  So what if we don't have new dates yet?  My start date is still three weeks out so I have a little bit of time to figure this out, but not much.


It seems if you have the e-ticket it follows the same guidelines and policies as buying direct from Disney site. I called Disney tickets helpline and was told the value of my ticket purchases will never change so I can apply it to new trip and I can change the date as many times as I would like. The non-refundable part applies to if your new dates are cheaper then what you paid for ticket(value) you won’t get the difference back.  And if new dates cost more then the value of tickets you purchased then you will pay the difference/balance. It sounds the same for UT e-tickets. But if you received mailed tickets from UT you have 90 day window to return unused ticket for refund. That’s how I understand their reply. We haven’t purchased but would need to by Sat so I can fast pass for upcoming April trip. But I am thinking of postponing at this point given our schools are preparing to close and take away April break.


----------



## yulilin3

e_yerger said:


> Shanghai extended their APs by the length that the park was closed.


Shanghai is a whole different operations, Disney only owns part of it, the rest is owned by local company. I'm not saying the won't extend I'm saying not to expect that they will


----------



## Dawn Peterson

yulilin3 said:


> Im going to MK tonight,  haven't seen HEA in a while so I'll report back if I see any change in crowd or crowd behavior. Depending on time i leave i might swing by DHS first.
> Tomorrow myself,  and friends are still planning to go to universal Mardi gras concert,  Luis Fonsi is performing and we've been excited about it since they announced he's coming,



I am definitely curious about this.  With so many concerts cancelling I am wondering if the Mardi Gras celebration and concerts will be nixed first.   We arrive on Sunday.


----------



## jbish

Lisa Pesce said:


> It seems if you have the e-ticket it follows the same guidelines and policies as buying direct from Disney site. I called Disney tickets helpline and was told the value of my ticket purchases will never change so I can apply it to new trip and I can change the date as many times as I would like. The non-refundable part applies to if your new dates are cheaper then what you paid for ticket(value) you won’t get the difference back.  And if new dates cost more then the value of tickets you purchased then you will pay the difference/balance. It sounds the same for UT e-tickets. But if you received mailed tickets from UT you have 90 day window to return unused ticket for refund. That’s how I understand their reply. We haven’t purchased but would need to by Sat so I can fast pass for upcoming April trip. But I am thinking of postponing at this point given our schools are preparing to close and take away April break.


We got the e-ticket and since it was over the week leading up to Easter, we have paid the highest daily rate.  Maybe we will be able to get a longer trip out of this as I only bought for 3 days given how expensive these were!

Good luck on your decision, too.  Things are just really fluid now.  Given all the news from last night (I mean, Tom Hanks???? He's a national treasure!! ☹) circumstances have really changed.


----------



## masupo

eeyoresmom said:


> Yes, but then you still have to touch the baggies to get your stuff out.



Or you we could disinfect the surface of the baggies. Better that than disinfecting every item in your bag.

Edited to change you to we - I'm planning to try this out on my trip starting 03/27


----------



## Brett Wyman

yulilin3 said:


> Shanghai is a whole different operations, Disney only owns part of it, the rest is owned by local company. I'm not saying the won't extend I'm saying not to expect that they will



We are going to lose our rears on APs this year even if they add back a couple months. No fault of Disneys and I'm not seeking a refund. Just not a great year to spend 3k on APs!


----------



## Lsdolphin

osufeth24 said:


> Or bath and body works



thank you have tried both where I live with no luck...


----------



## aml1676

cakebaker said:


> We’re headed to WDW Sunday and aren’t considering cancelling. I do think it’s going to get worse before it gets better, but in FL they just don’t have enough cases to even make us think twice- and none that can be tracked to have originated at WDW.
> 
> We aren’t flying and we’ll be extra cautious in the parks, but I refuse to let  this put a damper on our trip.


This is kind of where I am. We *are* flying, but you'd better believe we'll be wiping down EVERYTHING and washing hands as soon as we disembark from the plane. Basically, my thinking is that I can stay home and possibly get it here, or I can go on vacation and possibly get it there. Either way we'd have to self-quarantine. It's just me and my daughter, so I can be extra-vigilant about reminders and making sure she doesn't touch (or lick, eww...) things and that she washes hands. If I had a larger family I suppose I might reconsider, but like someone posted way up there in this thread, it kind of boils down to personal accountability. I know there's a likelihood that we'll have to self-quarantine when we get back, but I can live with that. I've already told my elderly parents that we probably won't see them for a couple of weeks after we get back, Easter dinner is a maybe at this point.


----------



## MiketheGrate

Moderate Traveler said:


> I'm headed to AK and MK After Hours on 3/30 and 4/1, staying at Coranado Springs where the conference that week has been cancelled.  I have no park visits scheduled during the daytime hours other than the early entry FPs.  I have a car rented since we'll be spending some time on the gulf so I'm not worried about being stranded but does anyone know if Disney ever refunds AH tickets??  Very little info is available on their site and I gave up waiting for a representative.  We are generally healthy people but it's almost silly to risk it?  It's even more challenging as I am connecting on the way home in ATL as I had Final Four tickets which are no longer valid.


You may already have your answer, but a buddy of mine at work told me that his two elderly parents backed out of a planned trip and he was able to work with Disney to exchange their two AH tickets for AH tickets on another night for himself.  So, he didn't get a refund, but he did get to move the tickets to another date.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## yulilin3

AM update on the HUB (CM only website)
*COVID-19 Update – March 12*
Thursday, March 12, 2020


As you may have heard, the State of California issued guidance to limit large gatherings based on COVID-19. Disneyland Resort Cast Members are reporting to work today. We have a dedicated team from across our resort planning and activating to manage our operation and will share more as information becomes available. Walt Disney World Resort remains open today and scheduled Cast Members should report to work


----------



## PrincessNelly

Lsdolphin said:


> we Have been unable to find hand sanitizer to bring with us!!!


same. Someone recommended gas station convenience stores, so I may try them later.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

PrincessNelly said:


> same. Someone recommended gas station convenience stores, so I may try them later.


Did you try bath and body works?


----------



## PrincessNelly

eeyoreandtink said:


> Did you try bath and body works?


I haven't checked in store because its kinda out of the way but I've been refreshing online.


----------



## Brett Wyman

PrincessNelly said:


> same. Someone recommended gas station convenience stores, so I may try them later.



Is it available in the disney gift shops still?


----------



## khmoorefield

Just jumping in here. We're all booked and settled for 4/26 trip, flying from VA.  Right now we're looking to probably drive (we've done it before and it would hurt the least financially if all we cancel is airfare) and as PP pointed out would be a nice safety net to have car- hadn't even considered the germs on buses.  

We rented DVC points, I know all the non-refundable stuff blah blah, but what if (worst-cast scenario) WDW shuts down?  Curious how that would play out, as I'm assuming the DVC Members would be reimbursed for those dates? I don't know, just wishful thinking if things get super bad that I won't lose out on all that money.  Our last trip to Disney in 2013 was a literal wash out/family drama, I was ready to go back with a fresh slate and take my little guy (almost 3) for the first time.  Maybe Disney and I are meant to be


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> AM update on the HUB (CM only website)
> *COVID-19 Update – March 12*
> Thursday, March 12, 2020
> 
> 
> As you may have heard, the State of California issued guidance to limit large gatherings based on COVID-19. Disneyland Resort Cast Members are reporting to work today. We have a dedicated team from across our resort planning and activating to manage our operation and will share more as information becomes available. Walt Disney World Resort remains open today and scheduled Cast Members should report to work



this is more stressful than trying to get a boarding group


----------



## ErinsMommy

Is anyone worried about DW going into lockdown mode and quarantining?  Of course no one wants to go on vacation and then be on lock-down and stuck in your room with no where tog o, but wondering what the likelihood is of that even happening would be? I keep telling DH to stop thinking that way but he's a known worrier and its starting to rub off on me --and I'm generally the complete opposite and I'm a go for the adventure and whatever happens, happens person.   

Not trying to get anyone stirred up or create panic/pandemonium, but I'm generally curious what the feedback is of people there or locals who are around the area if this is even a possibility.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> this is more stressful than trying to get a boarding group


and in the same way....it doesn't have to be


----------



## Rebma512

kylenne said:


> We also have a room only reservation. I have an AP, gf has a 10 day hopper through the Canadian resident offer last fall.
> 
> We’re going to monitor the situation but I am not feeling good about it this morning. The local news in NYC this morning has been all over the story of a JetBlue passenger from NY who flew to West Palm FL and they tested positive. I have to urge calm as a matter of course but it’s not me I’m worried about, it’s my partner, who has a chronic medical condition. My rationale thus far has been that we can get it just as easily at home, but is taking on extra unnecessary risk really worth it?
> 
> Right now I’m not so sure. We are going to have a long talk after consulting with doctors and our TA, but at this point I’m leaning on the side of postponing until 2021. It sucks and I hate it but I’m at a loss. As an aside, it’s been terrible for my mental health, as someone with anxiety and ptsd. If I didn’t have a new hire class right now I would have called out today. I nearly had a panic attack getting ready. But it is what it is.


Hang in there friend


----------



## jrsharp21

Got up this morning and booked our FP's. Kind of bitter sweet. It's a daddy and daughter trip. My wife even asked why I am even bothering. I just don't see my work conference at WDW still happening.

Now the big question is going to be for September. It is my daughter's 21st birthday and she wanted to go to WDW for it. We have a hotel only reservation so far. Hoping things get under control by then. I bought an AP pass back in January when we were there knowing that I would be back at least 2 or 3 more times this year. Now it's looking to be a bad idea.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Brett Wyman said:


> Is it available in the disney gift shops still?


not sure. Hoping to find some before we head to the airport.


----------



## yulilin3

ErinsMommy said:


> Is anyone worried about DW going into lockdown mode and quarantining?  Of course no one wants to go on vacation and then be on lock-down and stuck in your room with no where tog o, but wondering what the likelihood is of that even happening would be? I keep telling DH to stop thinking that way but he's a known worrier and its starting to rub off on me --and I'm generally the complete opposite and I'm a go for the adventure and whatever happens, happens person.
> 
> Not trying to get anyone stirred up or create panic/pandemonium, but I'm generally curious what the feedback is of people there or locals who are around the area if this is even a possibility.


No
Think of what has to happen
You are at WDW and start showing symptoms, you go to the hospital or emergency care where they will test you. Until testing you won't be allowed to leave the hospital/emergency room, they're not going to discharge you and send you back to your hotel
At least that's how I understand it


----------



## TomicalJM

After a long night of anxiety, I called this morning to postpone my 3/14-3/21 trip to August. My mom is in an at risk group so it made sense for us to push the trip back. I was nervous how it would go with Disney, but I have to say they were absolutely fantastic about it, got my same room at CR moved to the summer AND it’s 700 dollars less! Turned a very sad morning into a happy one.

Sidenote: I just dropped some pretty fire fastpasses for next week; 7DMT for Sunday, MMRR for Monday, FoP for Wednesday.


----------



## p44nmun

ErinsMommy said:


> Is anyone worried about DW going into lockdown mode and quarantining?  Of course no one wants to go on vacation and then be on lock-down and stuck in your room with no where tog o, but wondering what the likelihood is of that even happening would be? I keep telling DH to stop thinking that way but he's a known worrier and its starting to rub off on me --and I'm generally the complete opposite and I'm a go for the adventure and whatever happens, happens person.
> 
> Not trying to get anyone stirred up or create panic/pandemonium, but I'm generally curious what the feedback is of people there or locals who are around the area if this is even a possibility.


My husband and I were talking about this exact thing this morning. So many “what if” scenarios, but unfortunately scenarios we need to think of. Curious to see what people think.


----------



## MiketheGrate

yulilin3 said:


> No
> Think of what has to happen
> You are at WDW and start showing symptoms, you go to the hospital or emergency care where they will test you. Until testing you won't be allowed to leave the hospital/emergency room, they're not going to discharge you and send you back to your hotel
> At least that's how I understand it


What I'm more concerned about is that they decide to close the parks/resorts while I'm there and I don't have the virus.  At that point, I'm locked into a very pricey resort with not a lot to do.  If I knew what their plan was in that situation, I could evaluate it, but I'm about 24 hours from my cancellation deadline and I'm not sure how to handle it.


----------



## yulilin3

MiketheGrate said:


> What I'm more concerned about is that they decide to close the parks/resorts while I'm there and I don't have the virus.  At that point, I'm locked into a very pricey resort with not a lot to do.  If I knew what their plan was in that situation, I could evaluate it, but I'm about 24 hours from my cancellation deadline and I'm not sure how to handle it.


what they have done in the past when the parks have shutdown is give everyone a full refund even within the cancellation period. Again, not saying they will do that again if it comes to it, but they have done so in the past. As of right now you can modify within your cancellation period for a later date, before Dec 31st and they are waving that fee as well
They can't say: we will close the parks by xx date because there's no direct threat right now here. In that this is not like a hurricane where we can sort of predict when it will hit, we simply don't know


----------



## larry47591

We are DVC checking in on Saturday for a week.  We are flying.  Still planning to go but i wish Disney would make some kind of announcement.  Don't want to get down there and be stuck doing nothing.


----------



## Leigh L

jbish said:


> Hi neighbor!  I'll wave to you from afar, as we can not get near each other - lol.    I think you guys are going to be right behind us.  We have had only one "presumptive positive" case in the county, not necessarily related to the school system, and yet they still shut down.  Fairfax announced it's Monday closure earlier this week, right?  And we were going to have next Friday off (the 20th) - that was just announced I think yesterday.  This decision happened very quickly so, clearly, things are escalating very quickly.


Yes, it sure is happening fast - and yes, we have just the one-day closure so far. I was very surprised to read about Loudoun's closure. My brother just called from NY and it's escalating very quickly there as well.

Best wishes to everyone who has an upcoming trip whether they go or cancel. Seems like Disney and many airlines are being great about people needing flexibility.
Our FP day is this weekend. I'll probably make them and then see how things unfold since our trip isn't until mid-May. Since it's just a short trip with older DD and myself, I booked it room only.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I will just say, from the time this virus was first being talked about there have been people all over adamant various things (the way it progresses, closures, quarantines, and the like) would not happen outside China, then in North America, then outside certain states, etc.

Never say never, IMO. This is all new and unpredictable. Good idea IMO to at least mentally prepare for whatever your worst case scenario is.


----------



## erc

DGsAtBLT said:


> I will just say, from the time this virus was first being talked about there have been people all over adamant various things (the way it progresses, closures, quarantines, and the like) would not happen outside China, then in North America, then outside certain states, etc.
> 
> Never say never, IMO. This is all new and unpredictable. Good idea IMO to at least mentally prepare for whatever your worst case scenario is.



Definitely some of the cavalier attitudes we first saw in these threads 2-3 weeks ago are diminishing.  I was a wait and hope for the best for our April trip.  I still am but pretty much betting that we have to cancel.  Who the heck wants to still go with this cloud hanging over?  I only go every 2-3 years.  I want it to be complete joy and happiness.  That isn't what I feel right now.


----------



## cakebaker

osufeth24 said:


> this is more stressful than trying to get a boarding group



We've made the decision. We're going next week. I'm not going to stress over it and ruin the trip. As of right now, nothing has changed. We'll roll with the flow and adjust to whatever may come. If I couldn't handle that premise, I wouldn't go. This is supposed to be fun and if it isn't, why do it? We do have the freedom of driving our own car so even if worst case scenario happens and they close the parks, we can come home- or we can stay and enjoy our resort. We're going eyes wide open and accepting of whatever happens or doesn't happen.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

I know it is unlikely but a few days heads up notice if Disney and Universal will close would be appreciated.  We opted to drive which takes 2 days.  By the end of the day today I can no longer cancel my hotel on the way down.  We arrive on Sunday.  I am pretty sure I am just as likely to catch this virus in my community as in the Orlando Community so I am still planning on going unless they close


----------



## osufeth24

cakebaker said:


> We've made the decision. We're going next week. I'm not going to stress over it and ruin the trip. As of right now, nothing has changed. We'll roll with the flow and adjust to whatever may come. If I couldn't handle that premise, I wouldn't go. This is supposed to be fun and if it isn't, why do it? We do have the freedom of driving our own car so even if worst case scenario happens and they close the parks, we can come home- or we can stay and enjoy our resort. We're going eyes wide open and accepting of whatever happens or doesn't happen.



I have friends coming down, and we're still going, I just meant the uncertainty if they're gonna stay open or not.  I feel like as each hour passes, there's a chance the news will come out they're closing


----------



## Sajchinook2015

Princess cruise line just announced they are suspending sll cruise starting 3/13.  Wonder is Disney Cruise Line will follow


----------



## Amylc

WE were supposed to go on March 23 , but we postponed until mid June.  Jetblue was great after an hour wait on hold and half hour changing everything


----------



## ErinsMommy

MiketheGrate said:


> What I'm more concerned about is that they decide to close the parks/resorts while I'm there and I don't have the virus.  At that point, I'm locked into a very pricey resort with not a lot to do.  If I knew what their plan was in that situation, I could evaluate it, but I'm about 24 hours from my cancellation deadline and I'm not sure how to handle it.



this is what has my husband worried


----------



## yulilin3

Sajchinook2015 said:


> Princess cruise line just announced they are suspending sll cruise starting 3/13.  Wonder is Disney Cruise Line will follow


DCL is being discussed in the cruise forum. This thread is exclusive to WDW , please let's keep it on topic


----------



## HokieRaven5

I know some of you who are going in the next week are expressing concern over them closing without notice, but I honestly still don't see them closing in the next week or so. Just not enough raw exposure for them to make that level of a decision in my opinion. I'm going in late April and I don't think the parks will even close by then to be honest. 

I'm still in the excited and looking forward to my trip status, and have been constantly checking dining, FPs, and other experiences with the same level of excitement as I did prior to the discovery of the virus.


----------



## p44nmun

HokieRaven5 said:


> I know some of you who are going in the next week are expressing concern over them closing without notice, but I honestly still don't see them closing in the next week or so. Just not enough raw exposure for them to make that level of a decision in my opinion. I'm going in late April and I don't think the parks will even close by then to be honest.
> 
> I'm still in the excited and looking forward to my trip status, and have been constantly checking dining, FPs, and other experiences with the same level of excitement as I did prior to the discovery of the virus.


Ok, I love your posts. I am now going to take the exact same attitude, as our trip is in several weeks. I’ve been so excited for months, have been planning, booking, enjoying it all! I am going to not stress but continue to be excited. We’ve saved up, planned and have been looking forward to the vacation. No point in me stressing now about it. What happens will happen whether I worry or not.
Thank you for the reality check today! Or the perspective or whatever the right wording is! Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## mckennarose

eeyoresmom said:


> Yes, but then you still have to touch the baggies to get your stuff out.





masupo said:


> Or you could disinfect the surface of the baggies. Better that than disinfecting every item in your bag.


That's the logic behind it.  Less individual things for the bag checker to touch and easier to disinfect after bag check.


kylenne said:


> My rationale thus far has been that we can get it just as easily at home, but is taking on extra unnecessary risk really worth it?


For us, with cases near us, we have a greater chance of getting it here than WDW currently. But I do expect that to change. Our thoughts have gone from assessing the risk in traveling to a place with no known cases to: will our area be quarantined at some point? and what happens if one of us gets sick in Florida and needs medical attention? That's an automatic quarantine, they're not going to let you leave to go home. And everyone with you will have to quarantine also, as they are most likely carriers. Not trying to freak anyone out here, but that's exactly what is happening not far from me and what has become standard protocol. I'm wondering if that happens where we would stay? We can't stay in a $300 per night resort for three weeks!


ErinsMommy said:


> Is anyone worried about DW going into lockdown mode and quarantining? Of course no one wants to go on vacation and then be on lock-down and stuck in your room with no where tog o, but wondering what the likelihood is of that even happening would be?


I'm more concerned with what I posted above.  Getting stuck down there under quarantine.  If they went into creating a "containment area" like in NY, I believe they would give some advance warning, like they did there with a little time before they actually implemented it.  That's the "get out of Dodge" time period.


yulilin3 said:


> You are at WDW and start showing symptoms, you go to the hospital or emergency care where they will test you. Until testing you won't be allowed to leave the hospital/emergency room, they're not going to discharge you and send you back to your hotel
> At least that's how I understand it


That's exactly what happened to one of the cases here.  He was from out of state (NY I believe), got sick here and has been quarantined here.  He was not allowed to return to his home.  I don't believe he's severe enough to be hospitalized, but I don't know where he is quarantined. (this is the case farthest from us)  Who pays for a lengthy hotel stay in a situation like that?

Not everyone who is confirmed is hospitalized.  They are sent home to quarantine, along with everyone in their family.  In the case of getting sick in another state, like Florida, and they can't send you back to the resort, I wonder if they would keep you in the hospital there.  But that would take beds from others who might actually need it.

Not trying to veer off topic.  Just trying to compare/relate what is happening here with quarantine and how it *could* translate to a quarantine in Orlando.  This being so close has opened my eyes to the fact that it's not just about how to stay safe in the parks, but also what could happen with other elements of your trip.

I feel like those of you with trips starting this week or next have a shot.  I'm getting less and less optimistic about our trip in mid-May.


----------



## jamos14

I would absolutely re-schedule my trip if I could.  But I rented points thru Davids.

I chatted with them and they said they have had asked Disney about the refund policy for DVC owners but nothing has changed on that end.

I don't understand how Disney made a policy to waive all cancellation fees for standard visits but are completely leaving anybody using DVC out to dry.


----------



## erc

jamos14 said:


> I would absolutely re-schedule my trip if I could.  But I rented points thru Davids.
> 
> I chatted with them and they said they have had asked Disney about the refund policy for DVC owners but nothing has changed on that end.
> 
> I don't understand how Disney made a policy to waive all cancellation fees for standard visits but are completely leaving anybody using DVC out to dry.



We have one night at BLT through David's.  Fortunate in that regard but that is the only money that I consider a loss if I cancel today.  But if I could bank that and use it later, that would be good too.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jamos14 said:


> I would absolutely re-schedule my trip if I could.  But I rented points thru Davids.
> 
> I chatted with them and they said they have had asked Disney about the refund policy for DVC owners but nothing has changed on that end.
> 
> I don't understand how Disney made a policy to waive all cancellation fees for standard visits but are completely leaving anybody using DVC out to dry.



Our scenario too. It stinks. Insurance doesn’t kick in for us until theres a high enough travel advisory.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Our trip is 5/9-5/17, right now the plan is to go and fly even. Up until last night I've been optimistic about the trip. 

 I have to say though that after reading an editorial written by and Italian Dr. , I'm seriously torn about it.  On one hand I think that I can catch it no matter where I'm at, on the other hand I don't want the choice I make to travel and have fun be the reason someone else gets sick or worse.

We are fairly healthy, but we are older-DH is over 60, he has no underlying medical issues. He does physical labor for his job, exercises and is very healthy. Still is that a chance we take? I don't know.


----------



## rchristiansen

jamos14 said:


> I would absolutely re-schedule my trip if I could.  But I rented points thru Davids.
> 
> I chatted with them and they said they have had asked Disney about the refund policy for DVC owners but nothing has changed on that end.
> 
> I don't understand how Disney made a policy to waive all cancellation fees for standard visits but are completely leaving anybody using DVC out to dry.



We rented too through David’s. Call them. I told them I cancelled our trip. They are working with me regarding my reservation.


----------



## jamos14

rchristiansen said:


> We rented too through David’s. Call them. I told them I cancelled our trip. They are working with me regarding my reservation.



They are refunding your money or allowing you modify dates?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rchristiansen said:


> We rented too through David’s. Call them. I told them I cancelled our trip. They are working with me regarding my reservation.



What does working with you mean? When we called they told us nothing can be done at the moment.


----------



## sponica

larry47591 said:


> We are DVC checking in on Saturday for a week.  We are flying.  Still planning to go but i wish Disney would make some kind of announcement.  Don't want to get down there and be stuck doing nothing.



My mom has this vision of my trip being like the Griswold's going to WallyWorld. "Sorry sir, wally world is closed today"


----------



## Ashleybs

e_yerger said:


> You can probably modify your flight home with no issues.
> I feel like Disney is going to have to announce something soon, and it will probably look similar to their hurricane protocols.


What are their hurricane protocols?


----------



## yulilin3

Ashleybs said:


> What are their hurricane protocols?


full refund on hotel stays waiving the cancellation policy. They will probably extend tickets already bought and could refund tickets


----------



## Rory607

MiketheGrate said:


> What I'm more concerned about is that they decide to close the parks/resorts while I'm there and I don't have the virus.  At that point, I'm locked into a very pricey resort with not a lot to do.  If I knew what their plan was in that situation, I could evaluate it, but I'm about 24 hours from my cancellation deadline and I'm not sure how to handle it.


This is why we have decided to postpone our trip to DL. We had several things in California planned. DL was going to be at the end of our trip and I did not want to risk flying out there and then everything closing. I would be thinking about it the entire time and worrying about it. Not a fun vacation. We will reschedule for a better time. It sucks, but it’s the best decision for us.


----------



## DLgal

I read the CA Governor's guidance in full and it really does seem to indicate that theme parks will need to close through the end of the month. I expect an announcement by Disney regarding Disneyland by the end of today. 

The guidance only excludes transportation means (buses, trains, planes), school functions related directly to learning (assemblies and sports are to be suspended), malls and other large retail shops selling necessities like clothing and food/household goods, and airports. 

The guidance specifically mentions that OUTDOOR gatherings need to stop as well as indoor. It says ALL non essential gatherings of more than 250 in one location. Smaller gatherings can only proceed with a guarantee of 6 feet of social distancing per person. It SPECIFICALLY mentions that long lines need to be eliminated. Disneyland cannot remain open under these guidelines. It says it doesn't matter who the sponsor of the gathering is, also. It applies to everyone across the board.


----------



## jbish

khmoorefield said:


> We rented DVC points, I know all the non-refundable stuff blah blah, but what if (worst-cast scenario) WDW shuts down?  Curious how that would play out, as I'm assuming the DVC Members would be reimbursed for those dates? I don't know, just wishful thinking if things get super bad that I won't lose out on all that money.  Our last trip to Disney in 2013 was a literal wash out/family drama, I was ready to go back with a fresh slate and take my little guy (almost 3) for the first time.  Maybe Disney and I are meant to be


Not sure how the rental company will handle things, but from my own call with DVC Member Services today (and also based on a couple of other experiences posted on other forums on the DIS), DVC will try to restore the points to their original years as best as they can.  However, there are still some points that I will have to use by August of this year or stand to lose them altogether.  As of now, I don't know when I can reschedule my trip, let alone try to fit one in before they expire in August.  So if the DVC member you rented from can't push their points out for another year, they could stand to lose those points.  But, we'll see - given how things are changing rapidly, DVC could make some major exceptions (though it would be unprecedented).


----------



## victoria31

We are supposed to be leaving saturday - but after last night I am increasingly uncomfortable. We will be rescheduling to memorial day weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

DLgal said:


> I read the CA Governor's guidance in full and it really does seem to indicate that theme parks will need to close through the end of the month. I expect an announcement by Disney regarding Disneyland by the end of today.
> 
> The guidance only excludes transportation means (buses, trains, planes), school functions related directly to learning (assemblies and sports are to be suspended), malls and other large retail shops selling necessities like clothing and food/household goods, and airports.
> 
> The guidance specifically mentions that OUTDOOR gatherings need to stop as well as indoor. It says ALL non essential gatherings of more than 250 in one location. Smaller gatherings can only proceed with a guarantee of 6 feet of social distancing per person. It SPECIFICALLY mentions that long lines need to be eliminated. Disneyland cannot remain open under these guidelines. It says it doesn't matter who the sponsor of the gathering is, also. It applies to everyone across the board.


the magic word in the statement is "recommends" DL can continue operating as it is not mandatory, this morning's HUB update indicates as of today, they are still all operating as usual


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

jbish said:


> Unfortunately, I think we're here, too.  And I'm so beyond bummed.
> 
> Our Spring Break plans:
> 
> Arrive Friday April 3rd, by plane
> Leave Thursday April 9th, by plane
> Staying DVC on points
> Going to two DAH events in addition to 3 park days - two planned for DHS to see SWGE and TSL (kids haven't been since the week before TSL opened in 2018)
> Came home late yesterday and DH was like, "we're cancelling WDW."  Wait - what???  But with the travel restrictions, NBA postponing the season, along with all of the other cancellations throughout our society, he just feels strongly that we need to do what we can do to "flatten the curve."  That's what this is all about.  Not adding to the exponential spread, even though we do not fit in the high risk demographics.  This morning, at 5 am, our county (Loudoun County, Virginia) announced that they are closing schools through next Friday as they figure out plans on how to potentially move to remote learning.  This is just insane.
> 
> So I will call Member Services when they open (and go to the MS DVC board) to see what our options are.  *sigh.....  I'm so bummed.  Nothing is actually cancelled for us yet, but I need to get my ducks in order.  So bummed.


 Could you direct me to the DVC board that you mentioned, please?


----------



## HokieRaven5

DLgal said:


> I read the CA Governor's guidance in full and it really does seem to indicate that theme parks will need to close through the end of the month. I expect an announcement by Disney regarding Disneyland by the end of today.
> 
> The guidance only excludes transportation means (buses, trains, planes), school functions related directly to learning (assemblies and sports are to be suspended), malls and other large retail shops selling necessities like clothing and food/household goods, and airports.
> 
> The guidance specifically mentions that OUTDOOR gatherings need to stop as well as indoor. It says ALL non essential gatherings of more than 250 in one location. Smaller gatherings can only proceed with a guarantee of 6 feet of social distancing per person. It SPECIFICALLY mentions that long lines need to be eliminated. Disneyland cannot remain open under these guidelines. It says it doesn't matter who the sponsor of the gathering is, also. It applies to everyone across the board.



A similar ban also technically exists in France and is set for 1000 people in one location and Disneyland Paris has remained open in the 2 weeks post that ban being put in place. Might be more of an indicator of how Disney is making those decisions when they have majority control over the parks vs the Asian parks.


----------



## yulilin3

Gov DeSantis (Fl) about to speak live
https://www.wftv.com/live-event-2/


----------



## DLgal

yulilin3 said:


> the magic word in the statement is "recommends" DL can continue operating as it is not mandatory, this morning's HUB update indicates as of today, they are still all operating as usual



Except that the City of Anaheim just said that they will be following the recommendations as it pertains to the city's "sports, entertainment and convention and other venues."


----------



## sponica

Even after the news of last night my husband's opinion is he can't make a sound decision for something that is still 60+ days away.  Driving isn't really feasible, as I have an obligation the day before our flights.

Worst case scenario we'll reschedule for the end of the year...but that won't fly with my 3 year old.


----------



## jbish

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> Could you direct me to the DVC board that you mentioned, please?


Here's the coronavirus thread on the DVC-Member Services board: https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...es-without-penalty-because-of-corona.3794334/


----------



## cakebaker

Waits on the phone are long today. I'm just trying to put in some room requests and been on hold for nearly an hour. I have work to do at my desk so it's not a big deal to let it sit, but just an FYI. Whether it has to do with cancellations or not, who knows, but my first 2 tries got me all circuits are busy- that's never happened to me.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Gov DeSantis (Fl) about to speak live
> https://www.wftv.com/live-event-2/



trying to listen but couldn't hear anything through my computer.  Too loud here at work


----------



## Ashleybs

osufeth24 said:


> trying to listen but couldn't hear anything through my computer.  Too loud here at work


Same. If anyone watches can you post a recap?


----------



## Mango7100

We were supposed to leave Saturday and cancelled. We are APs, driving, and off site so not out much $$. It’s just not worth it to me to be on edge the whole time (and I have anxiety anyway so this has completely sent it into overdrive). And I would feel terrible if I brought something home to my parents in their 70s (even though it is still possible locally). We have reservations already for July so we will try then! Actually it’s more of a relief just having finally decided and not in this constant stress about what to do...


----------



## cakebaker

Ashleybs said:


> Same. If anyone watches can you post a recap?



The only applicable thing he's said is that he strongly suggests the cancelling of mass gathering events- like sporting events or convention etc. Said he does not have the power to order it officially. But then didn't close DLP when they did the same thing so....


----------



## Spridell

#BREAKING: Florida Gov. DeSantis recommends local municipalities and businesses limit or postpone mass gatherings across the state.

So let's see what happens with this. He just said "recommends" and if they dont cancel he says they should have measures in place to screen people.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> the magic word in the statement is "recommends" DL can continue operating as it is not mandatory, this morning's HUB update indicates as of today, they are still all operating as usual



DESANTIS just said the same thing, RECOMMENDS

so let's see....m


----------



## chipndaleluver

Does anyone think that Disney will close now especially with the sport's franchises suspending play?


----------



## bizeemom4

osufeth24 said:


> Or bath and body works



My B&BW was completely sold out. I mean COMPLETELY. I was shocked. It's sold out at every Walmart, Target and grocery store that I've visited in Pennsylvania.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm still watching for the questions portion, hopefully someone will ask specifically about the theme parks
Same recommendations have been said by California and Anaheim and DL is still opened as usual
I'll post if there is anything else to report from this news conference, it's still on going


----------



## cakebaker

chipndaleluver said:


> Does anyone think that Disney will close now especially with the sport's franchises suspending play?


I do not, at least not for now.


----------



## nkereina

bizeemom4 said:


> My B&BW was completely sold out. I mean COMPLETELY. I was shocked. It's sold out at every Walmart, Target and grocery store that I've visited in Pennsylvania.


I was at mine yesterday and was surprised to see a decent stock of them. Must have just gotten them in. They were up towards the front of the store on a cart, anticipating a fast sell I presume!


----------



## yulilin3

PLEASE KEEP THIS FOCUSED ON WDW.
We want the thread to have up to date info on WDW and not flood the page with other topics
Thank You


----------



## sponica

nkereina said:


> I was at mine yesterday and was surprised to see a decent stock of them. Must have just gotten them in. They were up towards the front of the store on a cart, anticipating a fast sell I presume!



I used to work at one, it's rare that the store doesn't have BOXES AND BOXES out back. But this is a "low staff" time of year, so they can't really do merchandise pulls. When I worked there most of their product was made stateside, so they shouldn't have any issues with supply chain.


EDIT: I'll have oodles with me at WDW.


----------



## yulilin3

No change on the HUB for either DL or WDW


----------



## GADisneyDad14

A glimpse of things going on at the parks:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238132951738703872


----------



## yulilin3

Here are the stats from the news conference
From the Fl Gov news conference, here are the Florida stats: 80% minor symptoms, 18% more serious symptoms but treatable, 2% fatal. 100% of the fatalities have been senior citizens, 33% of cases have come from people that returned from a Nile River Cruise 
No cases have been reported yet in Orange Co (Orlando) or Osceola Co (Kissimmee) where the vast majority of CM live


----------



## Lilithfaire

victoria31 said:


> We are supposed to be leaving saturday - but after last night I am increasingly uncomfortable. We will be rescheduling to memorial day weekend.


Same.  We were flying out Saturday morning, staying through 3/21.  I cancelled this morning.  Too much uncertainty and frankly it was stressing me out.  I rescheduled to June, added an extra night +DDP for only $64 more.


----------



## ckb_nc

When tourism is your lifeblood - well this thing gets scary. I hope this thing looks like a blip in the rear view mirror


----------



## jillinastoria

We are due to arrive 3/21. I haven't cancelled yet and am hoping for the best. But I booked a backup week in June just in case, which made me feel quite a bit better. Thanks for all the great updates on this thread!


----------



## grossmansr

cakebaker said:


> Waits on the phone are long today. I'm just trying to put in some room requests and been on hold for nearly an hour. I have work to do at my desk so it's not a big deal to let it sit, but just an FYI. Whether it has to do with cancellations or not, who knows, but my first 2 tries got me all circuits are busy- that's never happened to me.



I missed a call from Disney this morning and my voicemail says that I'm eligible for some type of "magical extra". We're scheduled for March 23-27 and I'm on hold right now, with a wait time of over 45 minutes.  This after trying for a few minutes with the "all circuits are busy" announcement. We still plan to go, I just want to know about my "magical upgrade". What could it be?


----------



## scard192

bizeemom4 said:


> My B&BW was completely sold out. I mean COMPLETELY. I was shocked. It's sold out at every Walmart, Target and grocery store that I've visited in Pennsylvania.


same thing here in Massachusetts. I was able to order a few bottles from B&BW 2 weeks ago. Co-worker just went across the street to Target to get something and toilet paper is almost out too,


----------



## yulilin3

no additional info from the press conference other than to confirm that as of now the 2 hot spots are Miami and Tampa


----------



## cakebaker

grossmansr said:


> I missed a call from Disney this morning and my voicemail says that I'm eligible for some type of "magical extra". We're scheduled for March 23-27 and I'm on hold right now, with a wait time of over 45 minutes.  This after trying for a few minutes with the "all circuits are busy" announcement. We still plan to go, I just want to know about my "magical upgrade". What could it be?


My guess is an upgrade of some kind. I've read other people before getting that same message and that's what it was. Fingers crossed for you! I'm off to buy a few things for our trip Sunday- crossing fingers for myself too! My wait earlier was about 45-1hr. Just an fyi, CM this morning  was apologetic about the wait times, but said shes been swamped with cancellations this morning.


----------



## Rebma512

grossmansr said:


> I missed a call from Disney this morning and my voicemail says that I'm eligible for some type of "magical extra". We're scheduled for March 23-27 and I'm on hold right now, with a wait time of over 45 minutes.  This after trying for a few minutes with the "all circuits are busy" announcement. We still plan to go, I just want to know about my "magical upgrade". What could it be?


Keep us updated!


----------



## mckennarose

yulilin3 said:


> Here are the stats from the news conference
> From the Fl Gov news conference, here are the Florida stats: 80% minor symptoms, 18% more serious symptoms but treatable, 2% fatal. 100% of the fatalities have been senior citizens, 33% of cases have come from people that returned from a Nile River Cruise
> No cases have been reported yet in Orange Co (Orlando) or Osceola Co (Kissimmee) where the vast majority of CM live


For people keeping tabs on where it is in Florida and who it's affecting, here's a link to the Florida dept of health coronavirus page:
Florida Dept of Health Covid page

Our state has the same type of page where I'm keeping tabs on where it is here and also now watching Florida's page.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm am done monitoring the thread for today I would really appreciate it if it stays on topic.
I am going to MK this evening and will come over to report on crowds
Wash your hands and don't touch your face
and because it's me ....MFTBWY


----------



## staceychev

I'm hoping that things have flattened in 29 days when we are supposed to leave, but I'm keeping my options open. In the meantime, I was able to move my 7DMT FP from 6:55 pm to 3:15!!


----------



## Ashleybs

Just saw this article from yesterday that I hadn't seen yet - 

https://thekingdominsider.com/bob-i...pi_DWoJU3co5gUclssUWAj_rjmeA-rXm2JXFq4TZiFxhc


----------



## petalsnpolkadots

Ashleybs said:


> Just saw this article from yesterday that I hadn't seen yet -
> 
> https://thekingdominsider.com/bob-i...pi_DWoJU3co5gUclssUWAj_rjmeA-rXm2JXFq4TZiFxhc


Great link. Thank you.


----------



## Nutsforchipanddale

I was there last Sunday and didn’t feel nervous at all. The only thing that makes people scared is the stupid news media they feed on people’s fears and anxiety. The whole time we were there I hardly heard anyone cough or sneeze. I was also at Disneyland in February nothing bad there either!


----------



## yulilin3

Just popping in real fast before I go. My DD just texted, today they are trying to do credentials at MFSR without the cards, so they tell the guest which position they are going to be and their color without using the card/ She just got into work now so she hasn't done that post yet but she heard from this morning it was going well


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> I'm am done monitoring the thread for today I would really appreciate it if it stays on topic.
> I am going to MK this evening and will come over to report on crowds
> Wash your hands and don't touch your face
> and because it's me ....MFTBWY



Thanks for all the updates


----------



## kylenne

mckennarose said:


> That's the logic behind it.  Less individual things for the bag checker to touch and easier to disinfect after bag check.
> 
> For us, with cases near us, we have a greater chance of getting it here than WDW currently. But I do expect that to change. Our thoughts have gone from assessing the risk in traveling to a place with no known cases to: will our area be quarantined at some point? and what happens if one of us gets sick in Florida and needs medical attention? That's an automatic quarantine, they're not going to let you leave to go home. And everyone with you will have to quarantine also, as they are most likely carriers. Not trying to freak anyone out here, but that's exactly what is happening not far from me and what has become standard protocol. I'm wondering if that happens where we would stay? We can't stay in a $300 per night resort for three weeks!
> 
> I'm more concerned with what I posted above.  Getting stuck down there under quarantine.  If they went into creating a "containment area" like in NY, I believe they would give some advance warning, like they did there with a little time before they actually implemented it.  That's the "get out of Dodge" time period.
> 
> That's exactly what happened to one of the cases here.  He was from out of state (NY I believe), got sick here and has been quarantined here.  He was not allowed to return to his home.  I don't believe he's severe enough to be hospitalized, but I don't know where he is quarantined. (this is the case farthest from us)  Who pays for a lengthy hotel stay in a situation like that?
> 
> Not everyone who is confirmed is hospitalized.  They are sent home to quarantine, along with everyone in their family.  In the case of getting sick in another state, like Florida, and they can't send you back to the resort, I wonder if they would keep you in the hospital there.  But that would take beds from others who might actually need it.
> 
> Not trying to veer off topic.  Just trying to compare/relate what is happening here with quarantine and how it *could* translate to a quarantine in Orlando.  This being so close has opened my eyes to the fact that it's not just about how to stay safe in the parks, but also what could happen with other elements of your trip.
> 
> I feel like those of you with trips starting this week or next have a shot.  I'm getting less and less optimistic about our trip in mid-May.



Quarantine is my main concern. We can't afford an extended Club level stay at the Poly first of all. But much more importantly, if my partner gets sick and needs extended care in the States, we're screwed. We always travel with more medication than we think will be needed, but what happens if she runs out? As a Canadian she's covered under OHIP but we don't know what that would cover here if anything. Like I said we will seek the guidance of her doctors but if the resorts are even still open, postponing this trip feels like the right thing to do. I don't even care if Disney won't refund anything tbqh, I can't put a price tag on her health. We will think about the fall at earliest.


----------



## grossmansr

After 65 minutes on hold, I found out that I have been upgraded from Port Orleans Riverside to The Beach Club! There's no way I can cancel now! I would never have been able to afford that on my own and it's always been a bucket list resort for me.


----------



## flea1267

OMG that is awesome!!!  Good for you!!!!!  When are you going?


----------



## grossmansr

flea1267 said:


> OMG that is awesome!!!  Good for you!!!!!  When are you going?



We're going March 23-27. I seriously couldn't be more excited. We're all young and healthy so that helps ease my concerns. The only worry I have now is if they close the parks. But for the Beach Club I will take my chances on that.


----------



## ram2016

grossmansr said:


> We're going March 23-27. I seriously couldn't be more excited. We're all young and healthy so that helps ease my concerns. The only worry I have now is if they close the parks. But for the Beach Club I will take my chances on that.


I’m staying at Riverside next month. Did they offer Beach Club or give you options? Just curious!


----------



## T-rox

Im going Mar14-21. been following this thread and any WDW news furiously.  I am beginning to think that WDW may actually be the cleanest place to be. Between handwashing stations, constant wipedowns, hand sanitizer and public awareness. I only say this bc I remember being on DCL some years back, during a norovirus outbreak and being so impressed that everything was constantly being cleaned, handrails, elevator buttons.  I finally feel ok about taking my fam ( ps no underlying med issues in my fam)


----------



## grossmansr

ram2016 said:


> I’m staying at Riverside next month. Did they offer Beach Club or give you options? Just curious!



They just offered Beach Club.


----------



## nkereina

grossmansr said:


> They just offered Beach Club.


Great news for you! Did they say why they are upgrading you? I know they will often upgrade if a resort is oversold and can't accommodate your reservation, but with all the corona-related cancellations, I'd be surprised if that were the case here.


----------



## grossmansr

nkereina said:


> Great news for you! Did they say why they are upgrading you? I know they will often upgrade if a resort is oversold and can't accommodate your reservation, but with all the corona-related cancellations, I'd be surprised if that were the case here.



They didn't give any explanation and I didn't ask. I guess I should have, but I was just super excited because I've never had an upgrade to anything before. I'm wondering if maybe they have extra rooms available at the Beach Club because of cancellations?


----------



## mckennarose

grossmansr said:


> After 65 minutes on hold, I found out that I have been upgraded from Port Orleans Riverside to The Beach Club! There's no way I can cancel now! I would never have been able to afford that on my own and it's always been a bucket list resort for me.





ram2016 said:


> I’m staying at Riverside next month. Did they offer Beach Club or give you options? Just curious!





nkereina said:


> Great news for you! Did they say why they are upgrading you? I know they will often upgrade if a resort is oversold and can't accommodate your reservation, but with all the corona-related cancellations, I'd be surprised if that were the case here.


There's a Disney Resorts thread here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/coronavirus-discounts-on-the-horizon.3795236/
That I think people would be interested in hearing your experience.  They might have answers to some questions too, since it's resort focused.


----------



## stephk1981

Nutsforchipanddale said:


> I was there last Sunday and didn’t feel nervous at all. The only thing that makes people scared is the stupid news media they feed on people’s fears and anxiety. The whole time we were there I hardly heard anyone cough or sneeze. I was also at Disneyland in February nothing bad there either!


We left on late Saturday, and I can tell you, that everywhere I turned people were blowing their noses, coughing, etc. I admit I am a germaphobe, and am always hyper aware of this( my son is immune Compromised.) About 1 out of every 10 people by my count. We went into the park at rope drop most of the days, went on 2 rides then used our fastpasses and got out of there.


----------



## ckb_nc

grossmansr said:


> They didn't give any explanation and I didn't ask. I guess I should have, but I was just super excited because I've never had an upgrade to anything before. I'm wondering if maybe they have extra rooms available at the Beach Club because of cancellations?


Yes exactly. DVC is wide open


----------



## corsairk09

grossmansr said:


> They just offered Beach Club.


This makes me feel better that they are giving upgrades that far in advance. Hopefully that means they have no intention of closing. My family is healthy and planning on arriving Tuesday the 17th. WIll by my 3y/o first time and she is so excited! Can't imagine telling her we can't go


----------



## Stinkerbell's Mommy

T-rox said:


> Im going Mar14-21. been following this thread and any WDW news furiously. I am beginning to think that WDW may actually be the cleanest place to be. Between handwashing stations, constant wipedowns, hand sanitizer and public awareness. I only say this bc I remember being on DCL some years back, during a norovirus outbreak and being so impressed that everything was constantly being cleaned, handrails, elevator buttons. I finally feel ok about taking my fam ( ps no underlying med issues in my fam)



We are supposed to be flying in in the morning.  I'm not nervous about going or about getting sick.  I'm nervous that we are going to fly across the country and wind up in Orlando with closed parks.  UGH!


----------



## Thomasboys

grossmansr said:


> We're going March 23-27. I seriously couldn't be more excited. We're all young and healthy so that helps ease my concerns. The only worry I have now is if they close the parks. But for the Beach Club I will take my chances on that.



How did you get the upgrade.  We are staying at Caribbean Beach Resort March 19-27 but I'd be okay going to Beach Club instead.   I'm worried about getting down there and the parks closing too.


----------



## TomicalJM

kylenne said:


> Quarantine is my main concern. We can't afford an extended Club level stay at the Poly first of all. But much more importantly, if my partner gets sick and needs extended care in the States, we're screwed. We always travel with more medication than we think will be needed, but what happens if she runs out? As a Canadian she's covered under OHIP but we don't know what that would cover here if anything. Like I said we will seek the guidance of her doctors but if the resorts are even still open, postponing this trip feels like the right thing to do. I don't even care if Disney won't refund anything tbqh, I can't put a price tag on her health. We will think about the fall at earliest.


I was supposed to be staying at Contemporary starting Saturday, but postponed this morning till August. Was no problem at all and the price is slightly lower so actually getting some money back. You should be good once you call.


----------



## BeachPrincess

Thomasboys said:


> How did you get the upgrade.  We are staying at Caribbean Beach Resort March 19-27 but I'd be okay going to Beach Club instead.   I'm worried about getting down there and the parks closing too.


We stayed at the Caribbean Beach for the first time in January, for marathon, and absolutely LOVED it!  Being at a Skyliner resort is a game changer!  So much quicker than the buses and most of the time, it was just the two of us so we didn't have to sit on a crowded bus.


----------



## flea1267

grossmansr said:


> We're going March 23-27. I seriously couldn't be more excited. We're all young and healthy so that helps ease my concerns. The only worry I have now is if they close the parks. But for the Beach Club I will take my chances on that.


Have a FANTASTIC trip!!!!


----------



## MermaidMommy

One thing that I this is getting missed here is this important fact: Scientists say that the virus is primarily spreading by people breathing in droplets in the air from the infected.Washing your hands, wiping down tables or rides, not touching your face — these are clearly important. However, catching the virus by touching it with your hands and then touching your face isnt the way most people are getting sick, so that can only protect you so far. That fact is really making me question our potential May trip to WDW.

Dr. Fauci testified before Congress today that the most important thing we can can do right now to stay healthy is social distancing. As he said, it’s not business as usual anymore, And, he said it doesn’t matter if you’re somewhere that doesn’t have many cases now — you still need to practice social distancing and avoid crowds.

Unfortunately, I just can’t see any way to keep 6 feet away from others in line, or on rides, or at shows or nighttime events. Alarmingly, a new Coronavirus study showed that the virus can live up to three hours in the air, after it’s released by someone who is infected. If that turns out to be true, it wouldn’t be enough to just stay away from people who are coughing or sneezing.

Our May trip was booked as a replacement for our to-be-canceled trip to Italy, France, and DLP, and I hate the thought of disappointing my family by not going on either trip. But,  in light of this stark analysis from medical experts, I can’t figure out how to make a WDW trip safe enough to go.


----------



## wedhead

Actually quite surprised that Disney has not reacted yet with the recent suspensions of games in NBA, NHL, MLS, NCAA, and soon to come MLB.  I love Disney but at some point you have to wonder why they aren't making a move to participate in a similar way as the major sports organizations and other large events.


----------



## BeachPrincess

wedhead said:


> Actually quite surprised that Disney has not reacted yet with the recent suspensions of games in NBA, NHL, MLS, NCAA, and soon to come MLB.  I love Disney but at some point you have to wonder why they aren't making a move to participate in a similar way as the major sports organizations and other large events.


I live in Ponte Vedra Beach, Florida and we have a major golf tournament that started today, The Players.  The PGA announced earlier today that beginning tomorrow, this tournament is closed to all fans through the weekend.  This is huge for this area, and a lot of people are very upset about it, but it reflects the efforts to "flatten the curve".  Part of me thinks Disney will be pressured to make some changes but who knows.  I have 2 trips planned; 1 is the first weekend of April and the other is the first weekend of May.  As of to day, I still plan on going but I am taking it one day at a time.  I will not hesitate to cancel if need be.


----------



## mckennarose

MermaidMommy said:


> And, he said it doesn’t matter if you’re somewhere that doesn’t have many cases now


The key words "somewhere that doesn't have MANY cases now".  Orlando has zero cases right now, so they are still trying to operate as usual.


MermaidMommy said:


> Unfortunately, I just can’t see any way to keep 6 feet away from others in line, or on rides, or at shows or nighttime events.





MermaidMommy said:


> I can’t figure out how to make a WDW trip safe enough to go.


I believe that once Orlando area has their first case is when you will see big changes in WDW operating.  Either major changes to keep social distancing, or closing entirely.  I could see them first starting with practices for social distancing, then with more cases closing entirely.


----------



## Miffy

Perhaps this isn't exactly on topic, but I'm in NYC and it was just announced that Broadway is closing all its theaters until April 13th and that the Met Opera, Met Museum, and a few other theater venues are also closing. I believe this all happened after an usher who works two Broadway shows was tested positive. Also, social distancing, which is pretty darn difficult in NYC.


----------



## sponica

mckennarose said:


> The key words "somewhere that doesn't have MANY cases now".  Orlando has zero cases right now, so they are still trying to operate as usual.
> 
> 
> I believe that once Orlando area has their first case is when you will see big changes in WDW operating.  Either major changes to keep social distancing, or closing entirely.  I could see them first starting with practices for social distancing, then with more cases closing entirely.



Our wingspan usually correlates with our height, so I could see guidance around "if you can touch someone, you're too close" or dropping the at capacity numbers....


----------



## cakebaker

Thomasboys said:


> How did you get the upgrade.  We are staying at Caribbean Beach Resort March 19-27 but I'd be okay going to Beach Club instead.   I'm worried about getting down there and the parks closing too.



Off topic, but calls to upgrade are usually done when they’re overbooked or there are issues with a particular room  , I doubt the current situation has anything to do with it. They are rare and there’s nothing you can do to get them.


----------



## corsairk09

Just read this about disneyLand: Disneyland and other large theme parks will not required to comply with California Gov. Gavin Newsom’s order against large gatherings to counter the spread of COVID-19. 



Seems gov.excluded disney from gathering ban..... seems to indicate that disney is determined to stay open and that states still need the tourism.


----------



## CMac72

We are driving down to WDW from Birmingham next Saturday, 3/21, staying until that next Saturday. The parks would have to shut down to keep us at home. Take the same precautions you would during normal flu season and you should be fine. In my opinion, the media hype is part of the problem. Yes, this is serious for those already affected, but the knee-jerk reactions to this crisis has everyone scared to death and losing their minds. We never had this level of closures and panic with H1N1, MERS, Bird Flu, etc. There was concern, but everyone could carry on a normal day-to-day routine. Just be cautious with out the crazy.


----------



## rangerxenos

grossmansr said:


> They didn't give any explanation and I didn't ask. I guess I should have, but I was just super excited because I've never had an upgrade to anything before. I'm wondering if maybe they have extra rooms available at the Beach Club because of cancellations?



Did you end up getting a phone call?  I would LOVE an upgrade for our April trip!


----------



## angelinaxox

I am waiting for a call from my travel agent as I am cancelling for a spring break trip in April.  Will my fast passes cancel automatically and will I have to go in and cancel all my dining reservations?  Also, I booked the After Hours at MK and the Rhino tour at AK. Are they both nonrefundable?


----------



## mckennarose

Resort questions and discussion should probably be on the resort's board.  We're trying to keep focus on the thread.


----------



## mckennarose

angelinaxox said:


> will I have to go in and cancel all my dining reservations?


Did your TA make them?  Or did you?  They would absolutely need to be cancelled to avoid the no-show fee.


angelinaxox said:


> Will my fast passes cancel automatically


You should go in an cancel them.  They would just cancel themselves as you don't show for them, but cancelling them now helps others going down.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

angelinaxox said:


> I am waiting for a call from my travel agent as I am cancelling for a spring break trip in April.  Will my fast passes cancel automatically and will I have to go in and cancel all my dining reservations?  Also, I booked the After Hours at MK and the Rhino tour at AK. Are they both nonrefundable?



Dining reservations need to be manually cancelled (unless your TA does it for you).

FPs are supposed to eventually be cancelled once the system rolls over enough to recognize you don't have a trip planned.  If you have a package, they'll definitely go away (because FPs need tickets to exist).  With a room only and separate ticketed stay, they 'should' go away but may not.

After Hours tickets are non-refundable.  You should call Disney to discuss your options.  Traditionally they have been flexible - outcomes are often exchanging them for another night or getting the refund on a Disney gift card (I am not sure if they are being more accommodating currently).

Not sure about the Rhino tour - check your e-mail confirmation.


----------



## Oomiak

MermaidMommy said:


> One thing that I this is getting missed here is this important fact: Scientists say that the virus is primarily spreading by people breathing in droplets in the air from the infected.Washing your hands, wiping down tables or rides, not touching your face — these are clearly important. However, catching the virus by touching it with your hands and then touching your face isnt the way most people are getting sick, so that can only protect you so far. That fact is really making me question our potential May trip to WDW.
> 
> Dr. Fauci testified before Congress today that the most important thing we can can do right now to stay healthy is social distancing. As he said, it’s not business as usual anymore, And, he said it doesn’t matter if you’re somewhere that doesn’t have many cases now — you still need to practice social distancing and avoid crowds.
> 
> Unfortunately, I just can’t see any way to keep 6 feet away from others in line, or on rides, or at shows or nighttime events. Alarmingly, a new Coronavirus study showed that the virus can live up to three hours in the air, after it’s released by someone who is infected. If that turns out to be true, it wouldn’t be enough to just stay away from people who are coughing or sneezing.
> 
> Our May trip was booked as a replacement for our to-be-canceled trip to Italy, France, and DLP, and I hate the thought of disappointing my family by not going on either trip. But,  in light of this stark analysis from medical experts, I can’t figure out how to make a WDW trip safe enough to go.




This is what I keep thinking.  If the primary means of spreading this virus is though the air, then WDW is a terrible place to be.  I'm supposed to be driving down 3/27 for 6 days but fully expect to cancel at this point.  I'm waiting a few more days to see how it goes, but I will honestly be surprised if WDW is still open for business at the end of this month.


----------



## MermaidMommy

Disneyland Pairs has now canceled all outside shows, parades, and nighttime spectaculars. They are also adjusting capacity at all indoor venues — indoor shows, restaurants, and shops “to comply with the latest government requirements.” Lines have also had capacity adjusted to comply with the government requirements.

I wonder if this is a preview of what’s to come at the US parks.


----------



## Oomiak

I just read that Reedy Creek Fire Department has 7 WDW Firefighters and EMTs under quarantine for Coronavirus.


----------



## erpeters33

Oomiak said:


> I just read that Reedy Creek Fire Department has 7 WDW Firefighters and EMTs under quarantine for Coronavirus.


Yes, they attended an EMS conference with someone since diagnosed.


----------



## staceychev

Just managed to score a reservation for Ohana on 4/13, also... I really hope we're able to go!


----------



## Coffee66

erpeters33 said:


> Yes, they attended an EMS conference with someone since diagnosed.


Let's hope Disney hires replacements. The importance of having adequate staff.


----------



## corsairk09

Just managed to score a reservation for Ohana on 4/13, also... I really hope we're able to go!

WE will be ther e for reakfast on Tuesday. Hope it stays open!


----------



## mckennarose

Oomiak said:


> I just read that Reedy Creek Fire Department has 7 WDW Firefighters and EMTs under quarantine for Coronavirus.





erpeters33 said:


> Yes, they attended an EMS conference with someone since diagnosed.


I was just going to post too....
They are self quarantining, not because they have it, but because they were someplace that another person was who was diagnosed as having it.


----------



## cakebaker

mckennarose said:


> I was just going to post too....
> They are self quarantining, not because they have it, but because they were someplace that another person was who was diagnosed as having it.


 
one of them had just returned from Korea I believe. Glad to hear they’re being proactive. Hopefully none of them caught it.


----------



## Candycane83

I have a question on tickets.... I bought Canadian promo tickets expiring at the end of this year. If by chance we are unable to go this December, how does Disney handle expired tickets?


----------



## HokieRaven5




----------



## Mtraynom

My family is going the last week of May, and as of now, we are still planning to go. As long as Disney is open, we will be there.


----------



## mckennarose

Seminole County Fl. has it's first case:
https://www.wesh.com/article/seminole-county-florida-first-case-of-coronavirus/31444207
That's near Orlando.  I would say between 1/2 hour to 1 hour depending on where this case is.
Those of you going soon, definitely keep up with hand washing.


----------



## Spridell

HokieRaven5 said:


> View attachment 480509



Well this could be a good indication on how they MIGHT handle WORLD.

It looks like the parks would close first and the hotels a couple of days later.  That would make sense.  It would take a while to get all of the people out of the hotels.


----------



## cakebaker

My hopes for our trip starting Sunday just dimmed a bunch.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

So with DLR closing down, including the resorts, I just want to remind those going to WDW to keep all possible circumstances in mind and have at least a loose plan for them.

Nothing is impossible. Mere hours ago people thought this couldn’t happen. Unprecedented decisions can and will be made.


----------



## Airb330

DGsAtBLT said:


> So with DLR closing down, including the resorts, I just want to remind those going to WDW to keep all possible circumstances in mind and have at least a loose plan for them.
> 
> Nothing is impossible. Mere hours ago people thought this couldn’t happen. Unprecedented decisions can and will be made.


So true and circumstances are changing _fast_.


----------



## StacyStrong

My post stating that Disneyland was closing was deleted? Sometimes I can’t with this forum.

good luck to everyone with canceled DL trips and with those of you making decisions about WDW trips. Hopefully it isn’t too much of a $$ loss and they reimburse or something adequate.


----------



## TarotFox

Yeah, people definitely thought Paris would close first.


----------



## wilkydelts

I have just resigned myself that my trip will be cancelled. In all reality I probably would have cancelled anyways, it is better for Disney to make us make better choices


----------



## neoavatara

There is no way Disney World stays open. With the Anaheim closure, they simple can't rationalize it.


----------



## TropicalDIS

neoavatara said:


> There is no way Disney World stays open. With the Anaheim closure, they simple can't rationalize it.



Yup. It's just a matter of time. Will most likely be cancelling our April trip.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

wilkydelts said:


> I have just resigned myself that my trip will be cancelled. In all reality I probably would have cancelled anyways, it is better for Disney to make us make better choices



I want Disney to make the call for me. Rationally I know we should be cancelling. Emotionally it hurts knowing we *could* go and be fine. We had such a perfect trip lined up its really hard to voluntarily let it go, money aside.


----------



## StacyStrong

WDW Closed soon is my guess


----------



## elsbit

Our trip is supposed to start Saturday. At this point, given DL, I want WDW to go ahead and close so I can get full refunds on my hotel, DAH tickets, Star Wars Dessert party, Cirlce of Nights, etc. If I cancel before then, I don't think I would get full refunds, as some of those events are not scheudled far enough out in 2020 to be able to transfer it to a new 2020 trip. Boo.


----------



## Mango7100

StacyStrong said:


> WDW Closed soon is my guess


Agree, the optics are terrible if Disneyland closes but not WDW


----------



## SuperMuscleMan

I feel for all those with trips soon. If you look at the crowd calendar for DLParis they are well down on visitor numbers since the shows and parade's have been called off. Maybe the same could happen at WDW?


Is it possible to cancel entry to non hotel WDW guests? Would it keep the numbers down to a crowd percentage that's safe like Paris?


----------



## Retro Magic

I've had a rough month and my end of April trip for 2 weeks at Polynesian was my one thing getting me through it. This is unbelievable. Feels like we're living in a movie right now. I'll hold off cancelling until I'm forced to. 

For me whether I'm at home or in WDW, I have just as much risk so I still fully intend to go. But if the worst case does indeed happen, so be it? Hopefully come end of April there will be some relief. If not, then we can work with other dates. Just can't imagine the task at hand to close parks and deal with all the reservations from resorts, dining, events, etc. Wow. What a year this has been so far. Depressing. Unfathomable.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SuperMuscleMan said:


> I feel for all those with trips soon. If you look at the crowd calendar for DLParis they are well down on visitor numbers since the shows and parade's have been called off. Maybe the same could happen at WDW?
> 
> 
> Is it possible to cancel entry to non hotel WDW guests? Would it keep the numbers down to a crowd percentage that's safe like Paris?



I think if there was a way to keep the parks open Disneyland would be doing it too. It’s not just actual risk, it’s optics and a giant PR mess if something should happen at a Disney park while so many other closures and event cancellations happened around them. NBA was the dam breaking.

DLP not being in the US and under the same scrutiny no doubt is playing a role.


----------



## Broncho52

I can’t even get through on to WDW.  When you call it says all circuits are busy and hangs up


----------



## wilkydelts

Liability wise I do not know how WDW stays open and they close DL. That opens a great deal of legal issues much greater than both remaining open.


----------



## cakebaker

They’re going to have to close, I’m not cancelling. We’re a bunch of sad puppies here. I just need 1 more week.


----------



## SuperMuscleMan

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think if there was a way to keep the parks open Disneyland would be doing it too. It’s not just actual risk, it’s optics and a giant PR mess if something should happen at a Disney park while so many other closures and event cancellations happened around them. NBA was the dam breaking.
> 
> DLP not being in the US and under the same scrutiny no doubt is playing a role.



That would be ironic if the only Disney property open in the world was Paris.

Question has their ever been a time that a Disney park since Walt's death was not operating somewhere in the world?


----------



## OKWFan88

We go in two weeks and really at a loss at this point. Not sure what to do other than wait and see what happens.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I said like a month ago planning a March trip this year has been the weirdest ever. So many FP changes after our window opened, BGs, DHS mess.

If only I really knew the storm that was coming.


----------



## wilkydelts

DGsAtBLT said:


> I said like a month ago planning a March trip this year has been the weirdest ever. So many FP changes after our window opened, BGs, DHS mess.
> 
> If only I really knew the storm that was coming.



You and I frequent the same threads often. You may have seen how happy I was about all the FP+ I got because of hour changes and MMRR opening. It was going to be a dream day at HS. I really hope that if Disney closes they will apply anytime FP+ to my account and I can have that dream trip another day soon because I only got that dream vacation at 60+1 due to all the crazy shifts so I know I can't get those times again outside of 60+3 etc.


----------



## DisGuy101

I have a WDW trip planned for mid April just before the break. Maybe I should cancel our hotel and flights or wait it out? Was really looking forward to this trip.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

elsbit said:


> Our trip is supposed to start Saturday. At this point, given DL, I want WDW to go ahead and close so I can get full refunds on my hotel, DAH tickets, Star Wars Dessert party, Cirlce of Nights, etc. If I cancel before then, I don't think I would get full refunds, as some of those events are not scheudled far enough out in 2020 to be able to transfer it to a new 2020 trip. Boo.


I just said the same to my DH. We are suppose to fly out 3/14-3/21. If they are closing, just pull the bandaid off already. I have so many extras planned too.,


----------



## elsbit

So I wonder, if they do close, do they automatically delete our vacations for us (those of scheduled for less than 30 days) and refund, or if we have to call to get it refunded (and all extras with it). I hate the idea of calling in and being stuck on the phone for hours. Last time I had to call about booking something, it took an excessively long time for me to get someone through Disney Signature Services.


----------



## pinkle

grossmansr said:


> After 65 minutes on hold, I found out that I have been upgraded from Port Orleans Riverside to The Beach Club! There's no way I can cancel now! I would never have been able to afford that on my own and it's always been a bucket list resort for me.


Oh. How?  We did Beach Club last time. We loved it!!  We have Port Orleans this trip


----------



## Airb330

DGsAtBLT said:


> I want Disney to make the call for me. Rationally I know we should be cancelling. Emotionally it hurts knowing we *could* go and be fine. We had such a perfect trip lined up its really hard to voluntarily let it go, money aside.


Well also, if WDW makes the decision it's likely in our favor for cancellation policies. Especially DVC points.


----------



## cakebaker

wilkydelts said:


> You and I frequent the same threads often. You may have seen how happy I was about all the FP+ I got because of hour changes and MMRR opening. It was going to be a dream day at HS. I really hope that if Disney closes they will apply anytime FP+ to my account and I can have that dream trip another day soon because I only got that dream vacation at 60+1 due to all the crazy shifts so I know I can't get those times again outside of 60+3 etc.



Same here. So many late changes and we rolled with every one of them. Our FP’s are perfect, just tweaked them this morning.


----------



## kylenne

Retro Magic said:


> I've had a rough month and my end of April trip for 2 weeks at Polynesian was my one thing getting me through it. This is unbelievable. Feels like we're living in a movie right now. I'll hold off cancelling until I'm forced to.
> 
> For me whether I'm at home or in WDW, I have just as much risk so I still fully intend to go. But if the worst case does indeed happen, so be it? Hopefully come end of April there will be some relief. If not, then we can work with other dates. Just can't imagine the task at hand to close parks and deal with all the reservations from resorts, dining, events, etc. Wow. What a year this has been so far. Depressing. Unfathomable.



I hear you, believe me. This was going to be the trip of a lifetime for us. Work has been so horrendous and stressful the past couple of months even before all this started exploding. Thoughts of having fun at “home” are how I cope. Now I don’t have that.

My TA requires final payment 30 days out, on 4/2. I was holding off until my tax refund anyway but I am hoping that the silver lining to the parks being closed would mean that refunds and accommodations for various circumstances would be easier to come by. We booked our flights on points. Hopefully JetBlue will be reasonable.

Not to get too OT but please keep those of us in civil service in your thoughts along with health care workers and first responders.


----------



## jbish

DGsAtBLT said:


> I want Disney to make the call for me. Rationally I know we should be cancelling. Emotionally it hurts knowing we *could* go and be fine. We had such a perfect trip lined up its really hard to voluntarily let it go, money aside.


We were going to finally get to do real time ROTR!! Ugh. I’m with you. It will be easier for me to accept the disappointment if Disney makes the decision for me.


----------



## skorpie

Supposed to leave tomorrow. I'm now afraid we'll get to Florida and then find out the news of any closures.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Airb330 said:


> Well also, if WDW makes the decision it's likely in our favor for cancellation policies. Especially DVC points.



Yes that too.

We are on rented points which is a whole other level of mess.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jbish said:


> We were going to finally get to do real time ROTR!! Ugh. I’m with you. It will be easier for me to accept the disappointment if Disney makes the decision for me.



Right!! I feel like once this is official I need to post a goodbye message in there


----------



## Diamond_Girls

We are due to go down on March 29.  We are using dvc points and if we lose them now, it will be nearly impossible to reschedule as there is already limited availability.  We also have the perfect trip planned so we're keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## angelinaxox

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Dining reservations need to be manually cancelled (unless your TA does it for you).
> 
> FPs are supposed to eventually be cancelled once the system rolls over enough to recognize you don't have a trip planned.  If you have a package, they'll definitely go away (because FPs need tickets to exist).  With a room only and separate ticketed stay, they 'should' go away but may not.
> 
> After Hours tickets are non-refundable.  You should call Disney to discuss your options.  Traditionally they have been flexible - outcomes are often exchanging them for another night or getting the refund on a Disney gift card (I am not sure if they are being more accommodating currently).
> 
> Not sure about the Rhino tour - check your e-mail confirmation.



Thanks for the information!


----------



## jbish

DGsAtBLT said:


> Right!! I feel like once this is official I need to post a goodbye message in there


lol seriously. I went from stalking that thread to stalking this one! I see all of our ROTR peeps here anyway. I can’t even bring myself to read that thread. I couldn’t even finish listening to this weeks Disunplugged episode. Made my heart hurt listening to them talk about MMRR. 

I hope those of you that, like me, are facing this decision point, can get another trip planned. I know I’ll be back.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jbish said:


> lol seriously. I went from stalking that thread to stalking this one! I see all of our ROTR peeps here anyway. I can’t even bring myself to read that thread. I couldn’t even finish listening to this weeks Disunplugged episode. Made my heart hurt listening to them talk about MMRR.
> 
> I hope those of you that, like me, are facing this decision point, can get another trip planned. I know I’ll be back.



I distanced myself from that one a few weeks ago because I saw the writing on the wall .

All my social media feeds are full of Disney, it is so so hard to avoid!


----------



## FCDub

I, personally, would not go if I had a trip booked. It's not a question of whether _I_ will be fine if I get sick. It's about the ramifications of me getting sick on vulnerable members of my social circle and community.


----------



## stindall

My brother just landed in Florida for a week stay at WDW. It’s the first trip he’s planned himself and he took his girlfriend for her first visit. I’m hoping they don’t close the parks on him! I’m debating between suggesting he go to a park today after arrival just so they’re able to experience a little bit of it or just leaving him be. I know he’ll be stressed out either way.


----------



## DisneFamily

Obviously, we are just as concerned as most about traveling and our Disney vacation. We are planning on visiting April 4-12. We have tickets (that are not Flexible Date). I am going to be able to use them on other dates of what I originally selected when purchased? With everything going on, I would hope Disney would help out. TIA for any insight. Also, I have been on hold with Disney for over an hour, after finally getting through today.


----------



## cakebaker

skorpie said:


> Supposed to leave tomorrow. I'm now afraid we'll get to Florida and then find out the news of any closures.



That’s my fear as well. If they’re going to close, just do it. If they aren’t, say so! I feel like I have a weight hanging over my head waiting for it to drop. Just say something!


----------



## yulilin3

At DHS now,  crowds slightly lower than last week but still busy


----------



## ottawamom

Candycane83 said:


> I have a question on tickets.... I bought Canadian promo tickets expiring at the end of this year. If by chance we are unable to go this December, how does Disney handle expired tickets?


Disney will assign the value you paid for the tickets to a future purchase.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> At DHS now,  crowds slightly lower than last week but still busy



 What are your thoughts on this? Is it just a matter of time?


----------



## litlpixie

Im in the club of waiting for the news....We're set to leave on the 21st....Im half packed already! Perfect Fastpasses, all requested dining times, itineraries done and memorized lol, and our stress levels at a peak and ready for an awesome vacation at the BWI and the GF...and now Im SO disappointed as the rest of you, waiting for the inevitable...We will reschedule for May once the news hits(assuming we can), but damnit what a letdown...having a glass of wine way earlier than usual to take the edge off...Im with you, my friends....


----------



## JillyMouse

We are flying out Sat, 3/14, through 3/21. We are not cancelling our trip.  But if they close the parks and/or resort we will relocate to an upscale beach resort, on the gulf. Contemporary, 8 day hopper, dining plan. . .


----------



## cakebaker

litlpixie said:


> Im in the club of waiting for the news....We're set to leave on the 21st....Im half packed already! Perfect Fastpasses, all requested dining times, itineraries done and memorized lol, and our stress levels at a peak and ready for an awesome vacation at the BWI and the GF...and now Im SO disappointed as the rest of you, waiting for the inevitable...We will reschedule for May once the news hits(assuming we can), but damnit what a letdown...having a glass of wine way earlier than usual to take the edge off...Im with you, my friends....


 Another issue for us- we got an amazing deal for the Riviera with the 40% Visa discount. We aren’t going to see that again...and we cancelled a Feb cruise to do this instead.


----------



## MinnierellaMama

DGsAtBLT said:


> I said like a month ago planning a March trip this year has been the weirdest ever. So many FP changes after our window opened, BGs, DHS mess.
> 
> If only I really knew the storm that was coming.



this 100%. And I finally got everything where I wanted it to be!! It’s been a strange journey. If they close... time to find another week that works for this year. We’ve only ever gone during spring break — time to start researching...


----------



## madge

DGsAtBLT said:


> I want Disney to make the call for me. Rationally I know we should be cancelling. Emotionally it hurts knowing we *could* go and be fine. We had such a perfect trip lined up its really hard to voluntarily let it go, money aside.


That has been our mantra all along. Please let the decision be made for us.


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> What are your thoughts on this? Is it just a matter of time?


Yeah,  not this weekend though.  With the reedy creek news plus one confirmed case in Seminole it is a matter of time
I've been sitting by the exit to falcon and almost every adult walking out is talking about the dl closure


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah,  not this weekend though.  With the reedy creek news plus one confirmed case in Seminole it is a matter of time
> I've been sitting by the exit to falcon and almost every adult walking out is talking about the dl closure


And we leave for WDW Sunday. :/ Do we go, do we cancel. If we cancel and they don’t close, we’re out a lot of money plus super sad we didn’t try. If we go and they cancel before we get there or soon after....I wasn’t stressed before, sure am now. And I can’t even find anyone to blame!


----------



## elsbit

cakebaker said:


> Another issue for us- we got an amazing deal for the Riviera with the 40% Visa discount. We aren’t going to see that again...and we cancelled a Feb cruise to do this instead.


That is our reservation too.


----------



## disneyfanmusicteacher

madge said:


> That has been our mantra all along. Please let the decision be made for us.


I totally agree.  Our back up is to visit my parents in Sarasota.  Sucks that hour by hour it could be different.
A similar thing happened when I tried to go down during Hurricane Matthew and everything got cancelled.  I was devastated because even though I got money back I was going through a depression and had it to hang onto.  But soon after I met my now fiance and used the rescheduled park pass to take him to Disney World during spring break for the first time.  He loved it and now we are park addicts together.  So I am trying to be optimistic about what may become cancellation but could be something neat in the future.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

3/14-3/21 here. Combo of Universal and WDW... hoping they figure it out. I don’t want to lose thousands of dollars!


----------



## cakebaker

HuskerFaninIL said:


> 3/14-3/21 here. Combo of Universal and WDW... hoping they figure it out. I don’t want to lose thousands of dollars!


 Interesting that there’s no chatter on the Universal forum about what they’re going to do. At least I couldn’t find it.


----------



## mckennarose

I'm trying to keep perspective here; our trip isn't for two months.  A lot can happen in two months, when you consider the problem in China was just being noticed two months ago.  Things could (and will) look completely different in two months so I'm trying to hold off on making the decision to cancel now.  It is nerve wracking! I'm also of the mind that if Disney cancels, it is better because it takes the decision off me, but it's still wwwaaayyy to early for my trip.


----------



## yulilin3

Just did falcon.  People were trying to sneak into the pilot position since cards weren't being given to try and avoid additional touching, fights started and they had to go back to cards


----------



## TresGriffin

DGsAtBLT said:


> I want Disney to make the call for me. Rationally I know we should be cancelling. Emotionally it hurts knowing we *could* go and be fine. We had such a perfect trip lined up its really hard to voluntarily let it go, money aside.


This is the boat I’m in. Rationally, I feel like I should cancel, but there’s that part of me that’s been looking forward to this trip, as it’s my “last hurrah” with my annual pass that’s expiring in May, and I don’t plan on renewing right now because the price hike is just too much.  I just would hate to cancel hastily if it could turn out I _could _go, particularly if the situation improves between now and then.  So, ultimately, if I do cancel, it’ll either be at the last possible moment or if Disney makes the decision for me.


----------



## ZuuL

mckennarose said:


> Thanks @GADisneyDad14!
> 
> As of now, we are currently still actively planning for our May WDW trip.  I'm really interested in hearing how others are planning and hoping we can bounce ideas and our experiences in navigating a WDW trip during this uncertain time.
> 
> So far I've been able to get some ticket info. from UT (where we bought our tix) on their refund policy and the biggest thing I've learned is that you can still get a refund even if you've linked your tickets to MDE!  That took a HUGE load off just knowing we won't be out that money if something happens.  Of course, it depends on what type of tickets a person buys, date of purchase and if you're planning on just a refund or some sort of ticket exchange.  But the important thing, and to their credit, is that UT is more than willing to work with their customers.
> 
> We're still working on the travel insurance part.  We're offsite, and I did purchase insurance, so we'll see.
> 
> I'm still working on ideas for when we're actually there.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from others as you are planning an immediate trip also!


We still have our may wdw plans as well. In fact we just added our fast passes lol.


----------



## maxiesmom

mckennarose said:


> I'm trying to keep perspective here; our trip isn't for two months.  A lot can happen in two months, when you consider the problem in China was just being noticed two months ago.  Things could (and will) look completely different in two months so I'm trying to hold off on making the decision to cancel now.  It is nerve wracking! I'm also of the mind that if Disney cancels, it is better because it takes the decision off me, but it's still wwwaaayyy to early for my trip.



That is me too.  My trip isn't until May 16.  Fast Pass date is next Tuesday, and they will be made like the trip will go on.   I have no idea at this point, but planning for the best.   Only bad thing is my sis booked our resort thru Priceline, and as of now they are not allowing people to cancel.


----------



## eleven24

7/10 to 7/16 here and I'm even thinking that's in jeopardy.  C-19 has been going on in China since December, so 3.5 months and they're just at the point where they think the spread is leveling out.  This trip was for my son who graduates HS in June, and I'm doubting he even gets to have a graduation ceremony.

Perspective though.  

The dam may have broken with the NBA, but it's great to see all of these major sports leagues, businesses, and places like Disney putting people's well-being over money.  If only everyone thought that way!

Everyone keep safe, practice what is being suggested to lessen chances of the spread.  WDW will still be there when this all passes.


----------



## Sarah_Rose

I haven’t cancelled yet, but emotionally I’ve made peace with it. We were supposed to get there Sunday, driving and staying at Fort Wilderness. 24 hours ago, I said it would be fine and we’d just avoid the parks and hang out at the campground. Then our friends we were travelling with cancelled. Then all the closures of the last 24 hours, and now our schools are out for three weeks (two weeks after spring break) effective tomorrow. This is just too much. I’m stressed to the point where it won’t even be fun, avoiding people and hiding in our campsite. If the campground is even open.

I’m so sad. I teach at a university that has a different spring break from the public schools and am on sabbatical this term so only have this one spring break with my kids. I guess we’ll have to go next summer.


----------



## Stinkerbell's Mommy

HuskerFaninIL said:


> 3/14-3/21 here. Combo of Universal and WDW... hoping they figure it out. I don’t want to lose thousands of dollars!



This is us.  We leave tomorrow morning and come back next Sunday for a combo trip for our daughter's 13th birthday.  Trying to come up with alternatives should the parks close on us.


----------



## MiketheGrate

I'm pretty morose at this point.  I'm scheduled to leave on Saturday for a week long stay at Wilderness Lodge.  I've been planning this trip obsessively for the last 8 or 9 months it feels like and it was one of the bright spots in a terrible 4-5 month stretch for me last year.  And now I'm going to have to cancel it because of something completely out of my control.  I'm in the same boat as several prior poster; I want Disney to take my trip out for me, Old Yeller-style.  I'll pull the trigger tomorrow if I have to, I guess.


----------



## JulieBeeRN

We are at GF right now.    I probably would have canceled if DL would have closed before we left (we actually just arrived last night).    We’ll see how it goes, but the unknown gives me anxiety


----------



## Ashleybs

cakebaker said:


> That’s my fear as well. If they’re going to close, just do it. If they aren’t, say so! I feel like I have a weight hanging over my head waiting for it to drop. Just say something!


Y.E.S.!!


----------



## cakebaker

MiketheGrate said:


> I'm pretty morose at this point.  I'm scheduled to leave on Saturday for a week long stay at Wilderness Lodge.  I've been planning this trip obsessively for the last 8 or 9 months it feels like and it was one of the bright spots in a terrible 4-5 month stretch for me last year.  And now I'm going to have to cancel it because of something completely out of my control.  I'm in the same boat as several prior poster; I want Disney to take my trip out for me, Old Yeller-style.  I'll pull the trigger tomorrow if I have to, I guess.



Same here. I fell and seriously injured my hip mid December, couldn’t walk for 10 days. A week later, got hit with the flu- beyond fun not being able to get out of bed. The holidays were a disaster.  We cancelled a cruise to do this, worked my butt off getting better so I could go on my own steam and now this...I know it’s small in the big scheme of things, but it sure doesn’t feel small right now. We’d still go even if we only got a few days in next week. It’s the not knowing that’s making me crazy. So, I’m having myself a full blown pity party while we try and figure out what to do. We leave by car Sunday, won’t arrive until late afternoon Monday.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Y'all need to be realistic about this. I just hope when it does close there won't be vandalism and youtube explorers destroying the joint.


----------



## mackel1994

31st May - 6 June for us. We're coming from Australia and our Disney World week is part of a four-week holiday around the USA. At this stage definitely still planning on going, I think we'll make a call around the first week of May as to whether we move to October. 
Our travel insurance doesn't cover for pandemics so I'm hoping most of our airlines/hotels will allow a date change without penalty. 
I'll be absolutely devastated if we have to move or cancel our trip. It's a once-in-a-lifetime for us and has been in the works for almost two years. I've been spending hours planning, researching and generally just looking forward to this. Even this morning the news of the DLR closure has triggered a lot of anxiety for me. I hate not knowing.


----------



## Ashleybs

Our trip is scheduled for 4/4-4/11 and this was our first trip in 11 years, the first for my youngest son. We will be celebrating our 18th anniversary AND my 40th birthday both while we are there. This trip has been a long time coming and a dream come true for us. I am hoping and praying that all will be okay in 3 weeks when it is time for us to go. As of now I am continuing on as if we are going.


----------



## PrincessNelly

We are supposed to arrive Monday. The uncertainty is killing any excitement. I just wish they would make a public statement about any plans they have. 

We are staying on dvc points so we don't have any flexibility unless they shutdown the parks.


----------



## TheReal

Jadyreen1282 said:


> Y'all need to be realistic about this. I just hope when it does close there won't be vandalism and youtube explorers destroying the joint.


There will be tons of security all around property and lots of maintenance staff present. There is plenty of work that could be done while the parks are closed. And since that work doesn't really require CM to be close to each other, that will go on.


----------



## mckennarose

maxiesmom said:


> That is me too. My trip isn't until May 16. Fast Pass date is next Tuesday, and they will be made like the trip will go on. I have no idea at this point, but planning for the best.


I'm going to make fast passes also, and go through the motions like we're still going.

We went to WDW last year in late August/early September when Hurricane Dorian was heading in.  I feel very up and down now, like I did when we were trying to navigate that trip.  Should we go?  Should we not?  It's hitting Orlando head on.  Now it's not, Now it is again, now it's stalled, now we're here, now there's no gas, now everything is closing.  Ugh!   Nightmares!


----------



## fla4fun

cakebaker said:


> Off topic, but calls to upgrade are usually done when they’re overbooked or there are issues with a particular room  , I doubt the current situation has anything to do with it. They are rare and there’s nothing you can do to get them.



Ironically, one of my coworkers is going to WDW this weekend.  She had booked POR and Disney called her to upgrade her to YC.  It made me wonder if they were consolidating guests and planning on closing a few resorts like they did after 9/11.  If so, that would make an eventual closure easier.  I don’t expect a closure for a couple weeks yet, since it’s not as bad here as it is in California.  Once the ban for large gatherings goes into effect, that is when I would expect news about a closure.


----------



## tink20

If they are going to close WDW, they better do it before I make the 8 hour drive there and give a full refund, because i don’t know if we could reschedule any other time in 2020. I will understand, but be totally disappointed


----------



## cakebaker

fla4fun said:


> Ironically, one of my coworkers is going to WDW this weekend.  She had booked POR and Disney called her to upgrade her to YC.  It made me wonder if they were consolidating guests and planning on closing a few resorts like they did after 9/11.  If so, that would make an eventual closure easier.  I don’t expect a closure for a couple weeks yet, since it’s not as bad here as it is in California.  Once the ban for large gatherings goes into effect, that is when I would expect news about a closure.


That’s the 2nd upgrade I’ve read about today. Makes sense.


----------



## stindall

fla4fun said:


> Ironically, one of my coworkers is going to WDW this weekend.  She had booked POR and Disney called her to upgrade her to YC.  It made me wonder if they were consolidating guests and planning on closing a few resorts like they did after 9/11.  If so, that would make an eventual closure easier.  I don’t expect a closure for a couple weeks yet, since it’s not as bad here as it is in California.  Once the ban for large gatherings goes into effect, that is when I would expect news about a closure.



wow my brother is booked Into POR and ison magical express headed there right now! I wonder what’s going to happen at check in.


----------



## LaurenT

Always looking for a silver lining.
If they do have to close for a while, maybe they’ll go ahead and fix Yeti!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I can’t see how DLR closes but WDW doesn’t, but at the same time why would they be upgrading people if they intend to close. Weird.


----------



## jbish

PrincessNelly said:


> We are staying on dvc points so we don't have any flexibility unless they shutdown the parks.


Your points or rented points?

If it’s your points, DVC is being very accommodating. Definitely give Member Services a call. I spoke to them today. There’sa good thread on the DVC-Member Services board going about this.

If you are renting Points, call the rental company. Since DVC members are being given lots of options, you might be able to get out of this. It’s a very fluid situation and DVC has been pretty flexible so far. Even if it’s next week. Can’t hurt to ask!! I can cancel my trip pretty much right up to when we leave.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I can’t see how DLR closes but WDW doesn’t, but at the same time why would they be upgrading people if they intend to close. Weird.


Conditions in California are much worse. I see no reason why just 1 closing means they both have to from an optics point.  I think WDW will close eventually, just a question as to when, but not because DLR did.


----------



## Riss

My best friend from high school and I have a trip planned in early May, more like it’s her family’s yearly vacation and I’m tagging along on it. I don’t know about our flights or hotel, we’re staying off-site and her parents booked the two, but as of right now, as long as they’re open, we’re probably gonna go, even though we’d be going with her parents and they are older.

We both know that if it comes down to it then it comes down to it and then hopefully we’d be able to reschedule to a future date.

I also have a coworker who is still leaving for his week long trip on Saturday and he said that as long as the parks don’t close, his trip is still on.


----------



## jbish

LaurenT said:


> Always looking for a silver lining.
> If they do have to close for a while, maybe they’ll go ahead and fix Yeti!


You know, I “liked” this post. But then realized, eh, why bother now? What they should do is fix all the things that are breaking in MK right now. Space, Splash, People Mover, HM,....


----------



## LaurenT

DGsAtBLT said:


> I can’t see how DLR closes but WDW doesn’t, but at the same time why would they be upgrading people if they intend to close. Weird.


DLR is closing because of the governor’s statewide restriction on gatherings over 250.
If Florida does that, WDW will have to close


----------



## Miffy

LaurenT said:


> DLR is closing because of the governor’s statewide restriction on gatherings over 250.
> If Florida does that, WDW will have to close


Perhaps you didn't hear this, but California had made an exemption for DL and all theme parks. But I'm guessing the optics were pretty terrible, so they decided to close anyway.


----------



## Rebma512

LaurenT said:


> DLR is closing because of the governor’s statewide restriction on gatherings over 250.
> If Florida does that, WDW will have to close


As of this morning the gov in FL was only ‘suggesting’ canceling large gatherings. I think...


----------



## cakebaker

Rebma512 said:


> As of this morning the gov in FL was only ‘suggesting’ canceling large gatherings. I think...


He said he did not have the power to issue an order.


----------



## madge

disneyfanmusicteacher said:


> I totally agree.  Our back up is to visit my parents in Sarasota.  Sucks that hour by hour it could be different.
> A similar thing happened when I tried to go down during Hurricane Matthew and everything got cancelled.  I was devastated because even though I got money back I was going through a depression and had it to hang onto.  But soon after I met my now fiance and used the rescheduled park pass to take him to Disney World during spring break for the first time.  He loved it and now we are park addicts together.  So I am trying to be optimistic about what may become cancellation but could be something neat in the future.


We were the opposite - trying to get out of WDW for Matthew. We flew on the last flight in our gate, they were literally closing up shops/restaurants around us. 

My kids’ school district in KY just closed March 16 - end of spring break April 5. This is surreal.


----------



## LaurenT

I hate to say it, and I have every intention of going on my trip at the end of April if I’m allowed  - but WDW is kind of a petri dish for Covid19 ... thousands of people from all corners of the planet right on top of each. On lines, in shows, wearing 3d glasses, etc ...


----------



## Mom2Stitch

mckennarose said:


> I'm going to make fast passes also, and go through the motions like we're still going.
> 
> We went to WDW last year in late August/early September when Hurricane Dorian was heading in.  I feel very up and down now, like I did when we were trying to navigate that trip.  Should we go?  Should we not?  It's hitting Orlando head on.  Now it's not, Now it is again, now it's stalled, now we're here, now there's no gas, now everything is closing.  Ugh!   Nightmares!


We were there then also- same deal just going back and forth with the go/ don’t go decision. 

I have a feeling this trip in early May the decision might be made for us.


----------



## mantysk8coach

Just cancelled our 3/23 trip and rescheduled for June 21-27. Hopefully things stabilize by then. It would break my heart to have to cancel, more so than it already has.

Now...we were flying on southwest travel credits that expire in April. What do you think the odds are that they’ll extend them?


----------



## 4My3KGirls

We are booked at POR March 22-27.  We will go if they are open.  If they close, I am not sure what we will do.  Thanksgiving might be an option, but we booked on a 25% off special and based on my search the cost of any rescheduled trip at any time will go up significantly. Ugh....I know “first world problem” but still sucks!  Holding out hope that they stay open (and maybe with a hotel upgrade from POR to YC/BC).  We are driving in, so flights not an issue.
The thought that hit me just now, aren’t airports just as big of a health threat as a theme park?Large group of people, shoulder to shoulder lines...


----------



## Princess2R

mckennarose said:


> Thanks @GADisneyDad14!
> 
> As of now, we are currently still actively planning for our May WDW trip.  I'm really interested in hearing how others are planning and hoping we can bounce ideas and our experiences in navigating a WDW trip during this uncertain time.
> 
> So far I've been able to get some ticket info. from UT (where we bought our tix) on their refund policy and the biggest thing I've learned is that you can still get a refund even if you've linked your tickets to MDE!  That took a HUGE load off just knowing we won't be out that money if something happens.  Of course, it depends on what type of tickets a person buys, date of purchase and if you're planning on just a refund or some sort of ticket exchange.  But the important thing, and to their credit, is that UT is more than willing to work with their customers.
> 
> We're still working on the travel insurance part.  We're offsite, and I did purchase insurance, so we'll see.
> 
> I'm still working on ideas for when we're actually there.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from others as you are planning an immediate trip also!



Are you sure about refund after linking to mde?
I purchased tickets and was told that tickets that have been linked to MDE are no longer returnable


----------



## mckennarose

Princess2R said:


> Are you sure about refund after linking to mde?
> I purchased tickets and was told that tickets that have been linked to MDE are no longer returnable


Yes, I'm sure of what I was told by UT.  I made a few other posts about it also, and had another phone conversation with them this week.


mckennarose said:


> I'm just posting this here to keep info. on this thread current....
> 
> Someone started a thread asking if UT tickets were refundable.  Someone else responded that they are not, if they are linked to MDE.  I mentioned in a prior post on this thread that this is not true and UT will refund hard tickets (or make changes to purchasing flexible date tix if needed) within the 90 period.  Everyone should check their refund policy as some tix may have different requirements.  (for example, my dd has Uni tix purchased as a special and they are not refundable.)  Either way... call UT if you have hard tickets to confirm your specific ticket policies.





mckennarose said:


> There are UT posts peppered in this thread if you go back a few pages.
> Short answer, yes they will work with you but it depends on what type of ticket you bought and if you're in the 90 day refund period, to get your money back.  It's best to call them directly.
> I posted this yesterday:



Your best bet is to call them directly and as about your type of ticket.  But regular tickets (hard tix, not e-tix) have a 90 day refund policy.

Two years ago there used to be the thing about not being able to return them if they were linked to MDE, but they have since changed that.  I was told that directly by UT this week.  

Tickets bought from Disney are not refundable, but they will work with you to reschedule.


----------



## PrincessNelly

jbish said:


> Your points or rented points?
> 
> If it’s your points, DVC is being very accommodating. Definitely give Member Services a call. I spoke to them today. There’sa good thread on the DVC-Member Services board going about this.
> 
> If you are renting Points, call the rental company. Since DVC members are being given lots of options, you might be able to get out of this. It’s a very fluid situation and DVC has been pretty flexible so far. Even if it’s next week. Can’t hurt to ask!! I can cancel my trip pretty much right up to when we leave.


We rented someone's points. I've read the threads but no one seemed to mentioned banked points, which I'm pretty sure we are on since they had to be used by March 31st


----------



## disneygirlsng

DisneFamily said:


> Obviously, we are just as concerned as most about traveling and our Disney vacation. We are planning on visiting April 4-12. We have tickets (that are not Flexible Date). I am going to be able to use them on other dates of what I originally selected when purchased? With everything going on, I would hope Disney would help out. TIA for any insight. Also, I have been on hold with Disney for over an hour, after finally getting through today.


You should be able to change your ticket dates at any time on the MDE app. You would just pay the difference if the new dates are more expensive, or lose the money if the new dates happen to be cheaper.


----------



## elsbit

The wait time on the phone is over 60 minutes, as well as message saying all circuits are busy now, call back later. Salt in the wound of having to cancel.


----------



## yulilin3

elsbit said:


> The wait time on the phone is over 60 minutes, as well as message saying all circuits are busy now, call back later. Salt in the wound of having to cancel.


They can't miraculously get more phone cm. Be patient with whoever's on the other side of the line once the calls get through.


----------



## yulilin3

Im really sorry for everyone going through this,  I can only imagine how stressful this is for you. 
Remember if you're calling the person on the other side is facing the uncertainty of 2 or more weeks without a paycheck.  Be kind and be patient.


----------



## erc

yulilin3 said:


> Im really sorry for everyone going through this,  I can only imagine how stressful this is for you.
> Remember if you're calling the person on the other side is facing the uncertainty of 2 or more weeks without a paycheck.  Be kind and be patient.



I thought I read that Disney was going to keep paying the park workers.  Which would be nice considering the insane profits they have been making in the parks.


----------



## e_yerger

Trip planned for April 9 - 13th is feeling shaky, but April 30 - May 4th trip is still strong. Lets see how this rolls out.


----------



## KristinU

mantysk8coach said:


> Now...we were flying on southwest travel credits that expire in April. What do you think the odds are that they’ll extend them?


I would think they might work with you under these circumstances, but it might take a series of calls and long holds to get someone to make it happen.  If you're a Rapid Rewards member, try to find a phone # for RR help, I have found that I've been able to get through quicker through them, and they seem like they are maybe a little more able to make decisions and exceptions.

Best of luck!

We have a trip planned for 4/10-4/18...just playing the waiting game at this point!


----------



## Candycane83

ottawamom said:


> Disney will assign the value you paid for the tickets to a future purchase.


Thanks so much for the response. I might apply it to next year depending on what happens in the next few months.


----------



## stindall

stindall said:


> wow my brother is booked Into POR and ison magical express headed there right now! I wonder what’s going to happen at check in.



no upgrade, they got their room at POR


----------



## elsbit

yulilin3 said:


> They can't miraculously get more phone cm. Be patient with whoever's on the other side of the line once the calls get through.



I have no plans to be rude, thank you. I am "patiently" sitting at my kitchen table deleting fast passes and reservations so they don't have to do it.


----------



## twohitwonder

i'm taking...question mark...my two kids for our last ever spring break together before the daughter goes off to college. we're leaving 3.14 for 7 nights at CS. i cannot get anything done today. keep changing and/or losing my mind. they could get sick at home. let's have fun getting sick? lose, lose. lord help me.

but, i am confused about cancellations. re: the note on the main page of the disney site that talks about waiving the change fee. am i too close to the trip start to reschedule? or does the corona situation actually allow me to cancel now if i reschedule in 2020? waiting on disney to drop the park close bomb is killing me. my kids would be gutted if we got there and only then had John Candy tell us the moose at the front should have told ya...park's closed today.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Stinkerbell's Mommy

and they've closed


----------



## ZephyrHawk

Whelp, it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Spridell

Parks are closed.  Hotels and disney springs will remain open

I kind of figured they wouldn't do a complete shutdown.,


----------



## Cherryb

So sad to see this happening. Glad I chose last week to go!. So many folks will be disappointed.
Stay safe!


----------



## neoavatara

It was inevitable. 

Sigh.


----------



## persnickity2020

I know it's such a silly thing to be sad about given the circumstances, but I'm so bummed out to lose all of the fastpasses I worked so hard for!  Especially sad about the 3 anytime fastpasses we had for our AK day. 

After DL announced closure, I booked rooms for June, here's hoping the crisis has passed by then.


----------



## Pnflkc3

Cherryb said:


> So sad to see this happening. Glad I chose last week to go!. So many folks will be disappointed.
> Stay safe!


You and I both. Crowd-wise last week sounds like it was a better week. Now for this reason, was an even more fortunate week to have gone.


----------



## neoavatara

persnickity2020 said:


> I know it's such a silly thing to be sad about given the circumstances, but I'm so bummed out to lose all of the fastpasses I worked so hard for!  Especially sad about the 3 anytime fastpasses we had for our AK day.
> 
> After DL announced closure, I booked rooms for June, here's hoping the crisis has passed by then.


LOL. I had the same feeling.  Its ridiculous...but I guess natural response.


----------



## stindall

Closing immediately or on Saturday too?


----------



## DisneyRobin

Omg!  This was expected but it’s still shocking!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sunday actually.


----------



## GeneralTso

Not a surprise.
I'm thinking about all the people who have vacations planned, taken time off work and made many arrangements to do this, and now......

This pandemic is really rocking the world. Literally.  I support all these closures and efforts to keep it at bay. It's a scary time.


----------



## PrincessDuck

stindall said:


> Closing immediately or on Saturday too?


From what I have read, parks are closing at the close of business on Sunday.


----------



## lolly2ga

I read closing Monday.
ETA: Sunday is the last day open.


----------



## osufeth24

persnickity2020 said:


> I know it's such a silly thing to be sad about given the circumstances, but I'm so bummed out to lose all of the fastpasses I worked so hard for!  Especially sad about the 3 anytime fastpasses we had for our AK day.
> 
> After DL announced closure, I booked rooms for June, here's hoping the crisis has passed by then.



I think hosts on ESPN said it best.  You can be devastated by the news (they were talking about the ncaa tournament in their context), while still understanding it's the right move.  It's not mutually exclusive


----------



## cakebaker

persnickity2020 said:


> I know it's such a silly thing to be sad about given the circumstances, but I'm so bummed out to lose all of the fastpasses I worked so hard for!  Especially sad about the 3 anytime fastpasses we had for our AK day.
> 
> After DL announced closure, I booked rooms for June, here's hoping the crisis has passed by then.


It’s not silly. Literally months of work and planning down the drain. We can’t re-do this trip. I’m beyond sad and now have to tell my grandson we aren’t going.


----------



## stindall

So are they allowing guests in Friday and Saturday? What about guests who have a full week booked? Partial refunds? Super bummed for my brother, landed a few hours ago. He won’t be able to make it any other time this year due to work.


----------



## AprilFool

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/12/media/disney-world-close-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## mkpat

Wow!!!  This is very serious!!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Well there it is. 

Relieved, yet not.


----------



## RNTeacher

Cruise line too. No new sailings after March 14th. Wow!


----------



## e_yerger

Has this been confirmed? Who is this from? Who is this person who tweeted it?


----------



## midnight star

e_yerger said:


> Has this been confirmed? Who is this from? Who is this person who tweeted it?


CNN also reported it 
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/12/media/disney-world-close-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## neoavatara

e_yerger said:


> Has this been confirmed? Who is this from? Who is this person who tweeted it?



Confirmed directly from Disney spokesperson to news outlets. 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/12/media/disney-world-close-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## e_yerger

I trust it's true, but I'm surprised they didn't announce it themselves via their own resources. Rather going through CNN/other outlets.


----------



## erc

Ugh, had a feeling it was inevitable.  Do we really think 2 weeks is it?


----------



## Spridell

Are they letting new people into the hotels? Or just keeping them open for guests already there?


----------



## osufeth24

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238262069675405314
for those still wanting directing from them


----------



## stindall

Spridell said:


> Are they letting new people into the hotels? Or just keeping them open for guests already there?



my brother was allowed a room a few hours ago, haven’t heard from him directly but our dad said he’s aware.


----------



## EMHDad

I was expecting this to happen. My heart breaks for t who were going this month, but I know this was the right call. We are going 6/23-6/30. My hope is that we are still able to go and it is still 3. Months way, but e will be monitoring the situation. Fortunately for us, we were driving, and staying on property, some will be e to. R it’s without losing any vacation funds,


----------



## Traveling on cc points

Ugh!! I’m so sorry for all of the employees and people with plans to visit over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> I trust it's true, but I'm surprised they didn't announce it themselves via their own resources. Rather going through CNN/other outlets.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238262069675405314


----------



## AMW86

Traveling on cc points said:


> Ugh!! I’m so sorry for all of the employees and people with plans to visit over the next couple of weeks.


The news release says that Disney will continue to pay cast members so hopefully employees will be ok financially


----------



## Spridell

stindall said:


> my brother was allowed a room a few hours ago, haven’t heard from him directly but our dad said he’s aware.



Really going to be interesting to see how this plays out.  DO they give them refund? DO they let them stay for free? .........


----------



## osufeth24

I'm devastated.  Basically crying right now.  I live locally, so it's not the trip part.  I was supposed to have 3 of my best friends come down next week.  I was so excite for them to get on Rise (huge star wars fans). I had personally been planning this for 3 months.  I haven't seen them since Thanksgiving.  Now, none of that is happening

I just wanted to see my friends


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think the leaving the resorts open changes nothing for us point renters, right? Oh well.


----------



## AprilFool

My daughter is panicking. We are from Canada. She worked so hard to be accepted into the Cultural Exchange Program starting May 18th and who know what will happen with that.


----------



## Traveling on cc points

AMW86 said:


> The news release says that Disney will continue to pay cast members so hopefully employees will be ok financially


Full time ones. There are tons of part time, subcontractors and tipped positions that are going to be in real financial trouble.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

osufeth24 said:


> I'm devastated.  Basically crying right now.  I live locally, so it's not the trip part.  I was supposed to have 3 of my best friends come down next week.  I was so excite for them to get on Rise (huge star wars fans). I had personally been planning this for 3 months.  I haven't seen them since Thanksgiving.  Now, none of that is happening
> 
> I just wanted to see my friends



it’s only 15 days...


----------



## osufeth24

CampbellzSoup said:


> it’s only 15 days...



It's not like we can rearrange our work schedules.  I'm only local.  They live 9 hours away


----------



## AMW86

Traveling on cc points said:


> Full time ones. There are tons of part time, subcontractors and tipped positions that are going to be in real financial trouble.


I couldn't figure out if the were paying part time worker.  And you are right about tipped positions.  so awful


----------



## louey




----------



## Madame

So glad I canceled everything earlier today. Sad for all of us who were supposed to be there in the next couple of weeks though


----------



## tinkerhon

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...Md4GrTey0-P-ctMhctnsSoczmtnap-aSiWhktsWW6myhs


----------



## mamamelody2

Wow.  I can't believe how crazy this whole situation has gotten!  Pretty scary.  
So disappointing for so many people.


----------



## MinnierellaMama

So bummed but totally understand given the circumstances. Our stay was supposed to be 3/22 to 3/29. Not a package stay. Going to cancel hotel. Bought tickets direct through Disney. Since they made the decision to close the parks, will the money be refunded? Or do the tickets just become credit and have to be used by a specific date? Anyone know?


----------



## tinkerhon

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...Md4GrTey0-P-ctMhctnsSoczmtnap-aSiWhktsWW6myhs


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Cancelled our trip last night. Spent the entire night on hold waiting for airline help. Looks like we beat the tsunami of today’s closures. Grateful they took this step. 

Decided to keep my vacation days this week, but probably going back on Monday to save PTO. Vacation time is so difficult to schedule/earn.  Hang in there folks!


----------



## Jadyreen1282

I have to drive through that area tomorrow. I am guessing the roads will start getting crazy tomorrow but then be jammed up come Sunday. I am flying down to drive my mother home to Indiana from her condo and Disney is smack in the middle of our route home. Was hoping for maybe stay a night at POR but not now. .I am not going to just hang out in the middle of the exodus. At this point I just hope we can get home since this is getting horribly worse day to day.


----------



## TammyLynn33

bagpiper said:


> I wonder how many picked up the virus while in the parks over the last couple of weeks



We will never know


----------



## Rebma512

KristinU said:


> I would think they might work with you under these circumstances, but it might take a series of calls and long holds to get someone to make it happen.  If you're a Rapid Rewards member, try to find a phone # for RR help, I have found that I've been able to get through quicker through them, and they seem like they are maybe a little more able to make decisions and exceptions.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> We have a trip planned for 4/10-4/18...just playing the waiting game at this point!


We have close dates-supposed to go 4/8-4/16 to WDW. Hoping Disney will close for 2weeks real quick everything simmers down and then party on Wayne


----------



## NYDisneyKid

I wonder if they will adjust AP holders passes to reflect the days they could've gone?


----------



## HokieRaven5

Sorry to the folks who had their trips altered. Once the hysteria started elsewhere it made sense for them to make this decision.

Concern over my late April trip has increased to slight, but still feel like it's a possibility to happen with everything basically being shut down the next two weeks+.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## fla4fun

Jadyreen1282 said:


> I have to drive through that area tomorrow. I am guessing the roads will start getting crazy tomorrow but then be jammed up come Sunday. I am flying down to drive my mother home to Indiana from her condo and Disney is smack in the middle of our route home. Was hoping for maybe stay a night at POR but not now. .I am not going to just hang out in the middle of the exodus. At this point I just hope we can get home since this is getting horribly worse day to day.


Which route did you plan to take through Orlando?  Someone might be able to suggest a good detour.


----------



## dj1028

We were supposed to leave on Sunday. I understand the need to close, but we’re still really sad.


----------



## litlpixie

Well that's that for us. Our 3/21 trip is in the toilet.  Rescheduling it for the beginning of April or any of April for that matter gives me slim pickens for FPs. This sucks.  Not sure what we will do at this point with work schedules and such. Couldn't be more disappointed. So much time and effort in planning this...Im so bummed.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

I've been on hold with WDTC for about an hour.  The announcement was made while I was on hold, so I'm hoping I'm far enough in the que that they'll actually take my call tonight!  I would have called earlier, but first I was on hold with JetBlue for two hours.  I'm prepared to modify if need be, but would rather cancel at this point (we were supposed to check in Tuesday).  I'm really curious if we are going to get push-back on getting our $200 deposits back because the resorts are staying open.  I really hope not!


----------



## ColoradoMom12

We are arriving tonight and leaving on Monday...perfect timing, I guess.


----------



## wilkydelts

Do we expect Disney is going to mass email what is next? Should I just plan on calling first thing as phones open tomorrow?


----------



## Alan1972

Our next trip 5/16 ,hope we can make it.


----------



## Stinkerbell's Mommy

We booked our trip through Costco.  I'm on hold with their main number.  Their Disney specific number is down.  I can cancel tonight and get 1/2 our money back but I'm afraid doing that will limit any other options.  If I don't reach them tonight I may be out the entirety of the cost.  UGH


----------



## Moderate Traveler

I only had After Hours scheduled for 3/30 and 4/1, I'm hopeful they will refund since the AH events are only date specific.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

fla4fun said:


> Which route did you plan to take through Orlando?  Someone might be able to suggest a good detour.



We are going to slide up 95 instead of the Turnpike to avoid Orlando. Still worried about Spring Breakers booking it home from Daytona. I hope everyone stays calm and drives safely. I feel for y'all. Disney closing just breaks my heart.


----------



## Mango7100

Moderate Traveler said:


> I only had After Hours scheduled for 3/30 and 4/1, I'm hopeful they will refund since the AH events are only date specific.


We got a refund back to our credit card just now for our after hour tickets 3/17


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Any speculation why the hotels are staying open? I know WDW would have people staying much longer than DLR, but DLR are only remaining open 2 days after parks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Moderate Traveler said:


> I only had After Hours scheduled for 3/30 and 4/1, I'm hopeful they will refund since the AH events are only date specific.




There is no reason to think they won't issue refunds. They do it when the parks aren't closed.


----------



## pskelly

I am truly sorry for everyone who has their trip affected by this, but perhaps the silver lining is that Disney can get a lot of needed maintenance done on rides, buildings etc.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Any news on Legoland? I want my hotel money back but they’re impossible to get ahold of...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DGsAtBLT said:


> Any speculation why the hotels are staying open? I know WDW would have people staying much longer than DLR, but DLR are only remaining open 2 days after parks.



Probably a topic more for the Resorts board but I suspect they may do something with the resorts eventually too.  Winding down the DL resorts is one thing - WDW is a whole different animal in terms of the room count.  So my guess is they're hedging a bit to develop a plan.


----------



## bagpiper

pskelly said:


> I am truly sorry for everyone who has their trip affected by this, but perhaps the silver lining is that Disney can get a lot of needed maintenance done on rides, buildings etc.



Non essential Disney Workers, contracters, etc maybe told to stay home as well


----------



## KristinU

NYDisneyKid said:


> I wonder if they will adjust AP holders passes to reflect the days they could've gone?


Wondering about this myself, since we bought APs this year to cover 3 trips, we've taken the first one so the clock is ticking on our 365 days.  Health and safety is of course our #1 priority, but it sure would be nice to have an extension of some sort.  If we can't go in April, it will be down to 2 trips and not really worth it to have bought APs.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Any speculation why the hotels are staying open? I know WDW would have people staying much longer than DLR, but DLR are only remaining open 2 days after parks.


Can't just close all of the hotels without people having travel plans figured out. Disneyland is a much smaller area than WDW.


----------



## wdaveo

So sorry for the people who had March plans. That really stinks. My guess is that April will be an issue, too - at least early April. We have plans to be there April 16-22. IF they are open and the chaos has died down I expect it to be VERY crowded with all the March people rescheduling in April.


----------



## stindall

Spridell said:


> Really going to be interesting to see how this plays out.  DO they give them refund? DO they let them stay for free? .........



He hasn’t talked to anyone about it yet becuase he’s too bummed. He said they’re still planning to go the next three days. I assume they’d like to stay at the hotel till they leave Wednesday so they don’t have to figure o it flight stuff too. I told him to try and talk to someone after he eats dinner. He’s a working musician in Nashville so being out theme park tickets for 3 days would really stink but not having to figure out flying back before they were supposed to might help that blow.


----------



## DavidNYC

DGsAtBLT said:


> Any speculation why the hotels are staying open? I know WDW would have people staying much longer than DLR, but DLR are only remaining open 2 days after parks.



Far far more people there who have nowhere else to until their flight home.  It’s nearly impossible to book a flight now to get out of there early.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

KristinU said:


> Wondering about this myself, since we bought APs this year to cover 3 trips, we've taken the first one so the clock is ticking on our 365 days.  Health and safety is of course our #1 priority, but it sure would be nice to have an extension of some sort.  If we can't go in April, it will be down to 2 trips and not really worth it to have bought APs.



We are in this situation too. Two trips planned on APs, the long one now cancelled. So we bought APs for 2, plus TIW for a 6 night trip .


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Can't just close all of the hotels without people having travel plans figured out. Disneyland is a much smaller area than WDW.



I know, but I’m just surprised there was no end date like DLR, plus check ins still possible as far as we know.


----------



## seashoreCM

I kinda think that you will be refunded the entire resort stay if that stay extended into the closed park days and you decided not to come because of that. Due to the short notice of park closure and the difficulty of getting through on the phone, I doubt that the cancellation deadline would apply (was something like 28 days ago for package stays).


----------



## elsbit

As an update, I have been on the phone on hold for 1 hour 34 minutes and I finally got someone, who was a very nice person, but unable to do anything. I have been told I have to be transferred to guest services because they cannot get my hotel reservation to cancel AND I will also have to be transferred to have my DAH tickets canceled and try to get it refunded because they do not offer refunds for those (even though it is during the time parks are closed). So now I continue to be on hold again, but cannot give up because I have to get this canceled before Saturday. 

The only plus side is she said it was not showing a cancellation fee, but she did admit she was very nervous about there being one. 

AND I JUST GOT DISCONNECTED. And burst into tears because I have to start over.


----------



## DisSurfer878

KristinU said:


> Wondering about this myself, since we bought APs this year to cover 3 trips, we've taken the first one so the clock is ticking on our 365 days.  Health and safety is of course our #1 priority, but it sure would be nice to have an extension of some sort.  If we can't go in April, it will be down to 2 trips and not really worth it to have bought APs.


My nephew is immunocompromised and his mom (he was 3.5) and his passes were extended by an extra month during the measles outbreak at Dland CA back then. Just for comparison


----------



## fla4fun

wdaveo said:


> So sorry for the people who had March plans. That really stinks. My guess is that April will be an issue, too - at least early April. We have plans to be there April 16-22. IF they are open and the chaos has died down I expect it to be VERY crowded with all the March people rescheduling in April.


I would expect the pushback to go more June-August, as people who booked spring break May have to wait until the school year is over, even if kids are doing school online.  We also don’t know if there will be further restrictions on flying at that point.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

I’m so sorry for everyone with March trips. In wait and see for May but I’m not holding out much hope since our trip is early.


----------



## TresGriffin

Well, despite my best effort to fight my better judgement, I’ve gone ahead and cancelled my 4/20-24 trip.  I can’t even be sure the parks will reopen by that time and even if they were, this pandemic could still potentially be a significant thing.  I figure it’s best to put the money I would’ve spent towards this trip towards renewing my pass and then just save up for a trip at the end of the summer.

Oh, someone asked this earlier and I can vouch for the fact that fastpasses are automatically cancelled with your reservation.


----------



## Mango7100

elsbit said:


> As an update, I have been on the phone on hold for 1 hour 34 minutes and I finally got someone, who was a very nice person, but unable to do anything. I have been told I have to be transferred to guest services because they cannot get my hotel reservation to cancel AND I will also have to be transferred to have my DAH tickets canceled and try to get it refunded because they do not offer refunds for those (even though it is during the time parks are closed). So now I continue to be on hold again, but cannot give up because I have to get this canceled before Saturday.
> 
> The only plus side is she said it was not showing a cancellation fee, but she did admit she was very nervous about there being one.
> 
> AND I JUST GOT DISCONNECTED. And burst into tears because I have to start over.


We got our After hours refunded back to our credit card...was on hold for almost 2 hrs and the new broke while on hold that WDW was closing. The CM was very nice and said we could get our money back and not just a credit because the park is closed


----------



## rchristiansen

Yesterday, I made the decision not to go. We had a spring break trip planned starting March 21. I knew this would be inevitable. But I’m not disappointed or crushed, we were just there in thanksgiving. And we will go again in the future. I’m just happy not to be sick or get anyone else sick.

Some tips:
1. We rented points through David’s.  Call them. They are working with us to get some sort of partial refund. It’s a case by case basis. Each DVC member has unique circumstances, so there really isn’t going to be a standard answer. I have gotten personalized emails from them since I called early yesterday - Not just a form letter. But they are swamped, so we’ll all just need to be patient.

2. We got our after hours party tickets from Undercover Tourist. We bought ours within the last 90 days so we will get a 95% refund. I have gotten personal emails from their support center also. He told me their are also super busy. I’m guessing they will help with other tickets.

3. Consider using the Disney world contact us form. I did yesterday fto find out about refunds or changing our park tickets. This way I can have everything in writing. 

4. Be kind to the call center reps, let them know your are flexible and appreciate their help. It’s probably the suckiest day/week at work they’ve ever had.


----------



## elsbit

Mango7100 said:


> We got our After hours refunded back to our credit card...was on hold for almost 2 hrs and the new broke while on hold that WDW was closing. The CM was very nice and said we could get our money back and not just a credit because the park is closed


what number did you call? I


----------



## cobright

NYDisneyKid said:


> I wonder if they will adjust AP holders passes to reflect the days they could've gone?


I hope so. I bought the AP so I could just drop in on a week by week basis. Sometimes once a month, sometimes as many as 4 times a month. Two weeks black-out date has real value to me. 

Okay, after thinking about that last sentence for a couple of minutes ... a couple weeks isn't a huge deal and I should proabably have been planning to stay home anyway. I would settle for a fancy AP thank-you magnet. Or a custom pin to commemorate the special circumstance. A free cupcake at the Coronafornia Grill?


----------



## Mango7100

elsbit said:


> what number did you call? I


407-566-4985 press 4 for existing tickets


----------



## Stasieki

My niece was going for her first time next week.  It's been planned for years.  In reading the alert they got, they can move trip to another date in 2020 and not get the $50 transfer fee or cancel and lose deposit.  They are going to move it and if they can't go new dates hopefully would get the $200 deposit back. I told them DO NOT cancel it.  If anything move to 31 days out and cancel.


----------



## Rwsm0319

We've always bought tickets through UT and now I'm wishing we hadn't. I'm assuming those will just be used for a future date and maybe if we had bought them from Disney they would have been refunded. And of course our friends bought through UT for the first time because I told them we'd used them before. I just feel bad since they usually buy tickets through Disney.


----------



## rchristiansen

Rwsm0319 said:


> We've always bought tickets through UT and now I'm wishing we hadn't. I'm assuming those will just be used for a future date and maybe if we had bought them from Disney they would have been refunded. And of course our friends bought through UT for the first time because I told them we'd used them before. I just feel bad since they usually buy tickets through Disney.


You can get a 95% refund if you purchased in the last 90 days.


----------



## 10CJ

Ugh, I wish I was going in March and everything was settled for me. We are not going until early April and I assume there will still be issues then. The others I am traveling with want to wait and see. At this point it just does not seem like a good idea to go in April.


----------



## LetsDoDisney!

We have a late April trip planned and are just going to wait and see for now.  American Airlines is giving us until March 31st to change our flight without a fee so we'll wait another week or two and see what happens. My question is about th prepaid things. We've paid for DAH and a dessert party. I'm hoping if we reschedule our trip they will let us change the dates on those and not lose all that money......has anyone done that yet?


----------



## GPC0321

I feel bad for those who had March trips planned and for those whose April plans are still up in the air at this point. I know Disney is doing the right thing here, obviously. Let's hope that an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure, and that the precautions taken now will mean healthier, happier future Disney trips.


----------



## JennP78

rchristiansen said:


> You can get a 95% refund if you purchased in the last 90 days.



Not for E tickets.  That's what I have but my trip is in July.  Hoping for better times by then.


----------



## jbish

Stinkerbell's Mommy said:


> We booked our trip through Costco.  I'm on hold with their main number.  Their Disney specific number is down.  I can cancel tonight and get 1/2 our money back but I'm afraid doing that will limit any other options.  If I don't reach them tonight I may be out the entirety of the cost.  UGH


Costco takes care of its members. No question. I know they will step up regardless of regular cancellation policies.


----------



## Ksquared

10CJ said:


> Ugh, I wish I was going in March and everything was settled for me. We are not going until early April and I assume there will still be issues then. The others I am traveling with want to wait and see. At this point it just does not seem like a good idea to go in April.


I feel your pain.  Our trip is April 3-9th with a few days at Universal at end of trip.  I'm not sure what to do at this point.  On one hand, I feel like if the parks re-open April 1st, then I possibly could go but how will we know how things are going to progress with this virus.  I feel like if I wait and see it will be harder to move and then I have to figure out when I can move my trip as I'm thinking summer is going to get allot busier with so many postponed trips.  I feel awful for all the people who have trips scheduled the next 2 weeks but at least their decision has been made for them = they need to postpone.  For me, I still feel like I'm in limbo and not sure what I should do.


----------



## Kaleidodad

NYDisneyKid said:


> I wonder if they will adjust AP holders passes to reflect the days they could've gone?


That’s my big question if/when we have to cancel for April, since we upgraded to Platinum APs solely for our spring break trip during blockout dates.  Gold passes would have worked just fine otherwise.


----------



## JillyMouse

What a mess, and what to do! Flying in on Sat, for a week at the Contemporary.  Do you think it's crazy if we try to get 2 park days in (Sat & Sun), and then do a resort only stay for the rest of the week?  Or stay for only the two nights (or three), and then relocate to a beach resort for the balance of our trip?  It'd be depressing to be so close to MK and not be able to go; however, it may be super relaxing to sleep-in and work on our tans by the pool . . .


----------



## CampbellzSoup

JillyMouse said:


> What a mess, and what to do! Flying in on Sat, for a week at the Contemporary.  Do you think it's crazy if we try to get 2 park days in (Sat & Sun), and then do a resort only stay for the rest of the week?  Or stay for only the two nights (or three), and then relocate to a beach resort for the balance of our trip?  It'd be depressing to be so close to MK and not be able to go; however, it may be super relaxing to sleep-in and work on our tans by the pool . . .



just avoid the mess...everyone will try to go.

Relax and enjoy.


----------



## wacowgirl

For those who have been able to get through on the phone and were able to cancel for trips in March like mine (3/17-23), what were your options? Do you know if they are automatically refunding those who have reservations from now till the end of March? Or do we still need to stay on the line? I've been on hold for an hour and just wondering if I should just hang up.

I did email Disney using the contact email page so I got that going for me at least.


----------



## stindall

JillyMouse said:


> What a mess, and what to do! Flying in on Sat, for a week at the Contemporary.  Do you think it's crazy if we try to get 2 park days in (Sat & Sun), and then do a resort only stay for the rest of the week?  Or stay for only the two nights (or three), and then relocate to a beach resort for the balance of our trip?  It'd be depressing to be so close to MK and not be able to go; however, it may be super relaxing to sleep-in and work on our tans by the pool . . .



I would avoid it. The people that are already there are going to want to get in park time if they can.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JillyMouse said:


> What a mess, and what to do! Flying in on Sat, for a week at the Contemporary.  Do you think it's crazy if we try to get 2 park days in (Sat & Sun), and then do a resort only stay for the rest of the week?  Or stay for only the two nights (or three), and then relocate to a beach resort for the balance of our trip?  It'd be depressing to be so close to MK and not be able to go; however, it may be super relaxing to sleep-in and work on our tans by the pool . . .



If you were driving I would say enjoy your resort only stay. Flying I would cancel everything I could if it isn’t too late and postpone. Things are changing so fast.


----------



## mickey765

Mango7100 said:


> We got a refund back to our credit card just now for our after hour tickets 3/17


we haven't yet (


----------



## jbish

PrincessNelly said:


> We rented someone's points. I've read the threads but no one seemed to mentioned banked points, which I'm pretty sure we are on since they had to be used by March 31st


Still worth a call. You never know. Won’t hurt to ask. We are in a really unreal time. If DVC works with the member, that means that you have options. Just saying it’s not over until you ask.


----------



## Teal03

Welp bday trip is ruined. I just hope everyone stays safe and they give some rides some tlc because it will be crazy when they open back up.


----------



## ppony

rteetz said:


> Can't just close all of the hotels without people having travel plans figured out. Disneyland is a much smaller area than WDW.


That and the majority of DL guests are locals. The opposite is true for WDW.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Is anyone even able to get ANY of the phone numbers to go through? It won't even put me on hold at this point...


----------



## Cinderella94

We checked in today, due to check out Thursday. I honestly feel better now that the announcement came out than I did before - once DL was announced, I was just anxious all day. At least now I know. Going to make the most of our next 3 park days and then go from there.


----------



## cakebaker

JillyMouse said:


> What a mess, and what to do! Flying in on Sat, for a week at the Contemporary.  Do you think it's crazy if we try to get 2 park days in (Sat & Sun), and then do a resort only stay for the rest of the week?  Or stay for only the two nights (or three), and then relocate to a beach resort for the balance of our trip?  It'd be depressing to be so close to MK and not be able to go; however, it may be super relaxing to sleep-in and work on our tans by the pool . . .



My grandson is just so sad, we’re thinking about this too. But with so little information, it’s hard to make a decision. Are they just giving themselves time to figure out when they can close and we find out in a day or two they’re closing them too? Will they still have character meals at the resorts or is it just a bare bones operation? I have no clue. I have so many pre-paid hard tickets, after hours, dessert parties...UGH!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

wacowgirl said:


> For those who have been able to get through on the phone and were able to cancel for trips in March like mine (3/17-23), what were your options? Do you know if they are automatically refunding those who have reservations from now till the end of March? Or do we still need to stay on the line? I've been on hold for an hour and just wondering if I should just hang up.
> 
> I did email Disney using the contact email page so I got that going for me at least.



No, they will not automatically refund anything.  The resorts are staying open for now and they have no idea what people's travel plans are.  You need to stay on the line.  I was on hold for an hour and a CM finally picked up.  When I asked them if they were now waiving the cancellation fee, he said I needed to speak with Guest Services and dumped me into their que - estimated wait time, 2 hours.  This is an epic mess.


----------



## Stasieki

wacowgirl said:


> For those who have been able to get through on the phone and were able to cancel for trips in March like mine (3/17-23), what were your options? Do you know if they are automatically refunding those who have reservations from now till the end of March? Or do we still need to stay on the line? I've been on hold for an hour and just wondering if I should just hang up.
> 
> I did email Disney using the contact email page so I got that going for me at least.



The alert said no cancel fee if moved in 2020 or if cancel the cancel fee applies (which I believe is the $200 deposit).


----------



## BrerMama

The website has been updated and says they will contact guests with information for rescheduling or refunds. We are supposed to check in Saturday and have been paid in full for months. We had 3 dessert parties and 3 after hours tickets. We cannot reschedule at this time for later this year. We may be able to reschedule, but we won't know for awhile. I will wait until they offer refunds.


----------



## wacowgirl

BrerMama said:


> The website has been updated and says they will contact guests with information for rescheduling or refunds. We are supposed to check in Saturday and have been paid in full for months. We had 3 dessert parties and 3 after hours tickets. We cannot reschedule at this time for later this year. We may be able to reschedule, but we won't know for awhile. I will wait until they offer refunds.


Where did you see that they will contact guests? I don't see it on their page. I see this one - 


But other than that, I don't see anywhere that they are contacting guests. I have another 30 minutes before they close.


----------



## Bryant2108

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Is anyone even able to get ANY of the phone numbers to go through? It won't even put me on hold at this point...



I had to dial the passholder line about a dozen times, it finally went through, and then my wait was less than 2 minutes... so no idea whats going on with their system lol


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Why am I still waiting to cancel dining? The parks aren’t even open so some of these restaurants wouldn’t be either, we are very clearly not going, but still it has been too drilled into me how precious some of these ADRs are . The Disney planning bug is real.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

jbish said:


> Costco takes care of its members. No question. I know they will step up regardless of regular cancellation policies.



They are in a good position to do so right now. People are stocking up - unlike a lot of businesses that are already hurting.  If they didn't take care of their members, it would be telling about the company.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

DGsAtBLT said:


> Why am I still waiting to cancel dining? The parks aren’t even open so some of these restaurants wouldn’t be either, we are very clearly not going, but still it has been too drilled into me how precious some of these ADRs are . The Disney planning bug is real.



Be our guest?


----------



## MinnierellaMama

DGsAtBLT said:


> Why am I still waiting to cancel dining? The parks aren’t even open so some of these restaurants wouldn’t be either, we are very clearly not going, but still it has been too drilled into me how precious some of these ADRs are . The Disney planning bug is real.



same here! I kept double checking the news to make sure they really were closing. And of course now I’m getting alerts from Touring Plans dining reservation finder that the day/time I wanted for Ogas is finally available


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MinnierellaMama said:


> same here! I kept double checking the news to make sure they really were closing. And of course now I’m getting alerts from Touring Plans dining reservation finder that the day/time I wanted for Ogas is finally available



Oh gosh lol. So helpful! If we don’t laugh we’d cry, right?


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

DGsAtBLT said:


> Why am I still waiting to cancel dining? The parks aren’t even open so some of these restaurants wouldn’t be either, we are very clearly not going, but still it has been too drilled into me how precious some of these ADRs are . The Disney planning bug is real.



I get it.  If Disney is still closed in May I will probably hold onto my FOP, SDD, and MMRR FPs until Disney makes them go poof.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CampbellzSoup said:


> Be our guest?



My precious 8 person Ohana dinner is particularly hard to cancel. But we can’t go if we aren’t even in the country.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

I waited 1hr 50 mins only to be told her computer was having “magical enhancements “ and be dumped into another 2 hour queue!
magical enhancements is code for technical difficulties 

they need IT to reinstate cancelling /changing online for close reservations so people can do it themselves. 

universal was easy breezy to cancel my Royal Pacific reservation!


----------



## epcotty

have they said anything about how this affects APs?


----------



## cakebaker

MinnierellaMama said:


> same here! I kept double checking the news to make sure they really were closing. And of course now I’m getting alerts from Touring Plans dining reservation finder that the day/time I wanted for Ogas is finally available


I got a TP notification  for Rose and Crown for the 17th for dinner. Been trying to get that for months.


----------



## heidijanesmith

I have a conference for work in the beginning of April, they have not canceled it yet. 

I am just waiting for the e-mail that it has been canceled. There are thousands of attendees.  We are all staying at the Coronado.  

We have a family trip in June, I have a feeling this will be canceled too.


----------



## jkh36619

My heart goes out to anyone affected by this. I would like to think sunnier days are ahead.


----------



## gharter

Just wondering now if the park will reopen in April or they will extend the closure.  Obviously, nobody knows at this point.


----------



## Bryant2108

epcotty said:


> have they said anything about how this affects APs?



I got through to a CM, and was told that (for those who have booked 3/16-3/31) they were allowing them to rebook for the same length of trip.  So if you had a 4 day trip planned, they will move it back for you and you'll have a 4 day trip later (he implied it could be moved past your pass expiration, but I'm going to get more specifics should our trip in mid April be canceled).  Our passes expire less than 2 months from now, so rescheduling within that window wouldn't be possible.  So they aren't extending passes, but they are going this route.


----------



## Pooh2

We were due to fly in next Friday for 8 days, using an annual pass. Really takes away the value of the pass for us losing our week. 
Cannot get through to Disney right now. 
Wondering if they automatically refund our resort deposits or if we need get through?
 The option to cancel online appears to be disabled at this time.


----------



## rteetz

epcotty said:


> have they said anything about how this affects APs?


Lots of details still to be worked out. Patience is key. Things will be said soon.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

gharter said:


> Just wondering now if the park will reopen in April or they will extend the closure.  Obviously, nobody knows at this point.



Obviously all anyone can give you is a guess.  I wouldn't expect the closure to be less than a month due to the incubation period, but you never know.  Maybe the social distancing will work enough to get things back under control quickly.


----------



## rchristiansen

rchristiansen said:


> 3. Consider using the Disney world contact us form. I did yesterday fto find out about refunds or changing our park tickets. This way I can have everything in writing.



Poo. I just chatted and they said I need to call. My husband commented and said, well if were home for 2 weeks, I guess I can wait on hold.


----------



## jrsharp21

KristinU said:


> Wondering about this myself, since we bought APs this year to cover 3 trips, we've taken the first one so the clock is ticking on our 365 days.  Health and safety is of course our #1 priority, but it sure would be nice to have an extension of some sort.  If we can't go in April, it will be down to 2 trips and not really worth it to have bought APs.



I bought an AP this past January for the same reason. Interested to see how this will play out.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

3.5 hours on hold. and still holding


----------



## rchristiansen

Dumb idea? So we purchased 2-day tickets with the start date of March 22. I wonder if I could put a dispute on my credit card and let disney and the card company deal with it?


----------



## lionkingzimba

Was meant to be in WDW in the coming week for 7 days (20-26/3), I am doomed to cancel the package.  As per the UK side, it is so annoying that working hours are fixed and I need to call them right the first thing in the morning. 

Now on phone waiting for the USA side for the refund of AHE at MK. Been in line for 2 hours and still listening to gorgeous Disney music.

Luckily most of my plans apart from WDW can be refunded or moved to a later date this year, saving my wallet a little.


----------



## Liz Z

we just cancelled our trip coming up this Saturday   I have moved our tickets and resort stay to October.  My question is we have hard tickets for the Villains after hours.  Do i need to call to get my refund?  And what number would be the best to call for my 3 hour hold time?


----------



## LaurenT

mantysk8coach said:


> Just cancelled our 3/23 trip and rescheduled for June 21-27. Hopefully things stabilize by then. It would break my heart to have to cancel, more so than it already has.
> 
> Now...we were flying on southwest travel credits that expire in April. What do you think the odds are that they’ll extend them?


Given the extenuating circumstances, I think your odds are good. Give them a call.


----------



## lionkingzimba

Liz Z said:


> we just cancelled our trip coming up this Saturday   I have moved our tickets and resort stay to October.  My question is we have hard tickets for the Villains after hours.  Do i need to call to get my refund?  And what number would be the best to call for my 3 hour hold time?



I called up the guest services side, and they redirected me to the reservations team I think.
Although I absolutely love Disney music, a 2-hour music loop is not fun at all


----------



## mimijudy1975

livingthedream said:


> Good bye Disney.  We had a trip planned for last week of April into early May, BUT my husband is just turning 60 with many health issues, and I'm 57, and while I used to be the healthier of the two of us, I am quickly catching up to him.
> 
> So while it was really hard, we made the choice to cancel last night.  It was particularly hard because I managed to get all the FastPasses we wanted, and we had the perfect balance of parks and relaxing.
> 
> We usually do not "panic".  We usually stay the course, BUT given my husband's recent diagnosis of late onset asthma, we just can't take the chance.  Is there a chance we could contract coronavirus locally?  Absolutely!  But we think traveling just increases the odds at the moment.
> 
> I am very worried about my beloved Disney.  I am willing to bet cancellations are abounding, and the question is whether this organization is strong enough and diversified enough to withstand this latest challenge.  Will it be short-term enough that it can withstand the turbulence, or will it be long-term enough that it will fold?  It is my Happy Place, and I truly hope it survives so I can yet again go and center myself.  No where else have I been able to do that as I have at Disney.
> 
> Good luck to all the senior executives at Disney and their teams.  I hope you can navigate through this and come out even stronger on the other side.  We have you in our thoughts and offer all the pixie dust that we can muster!....


----------



## LuvN~Travel

Just thought about it, my nephew is getting married Saturday, and of course they were headed for WDW for the honeymoon!  I know this has wrecked some plans for people!  Will be so hard for some to take.


----------



## LaurenT

Disney isn’t going anywhere! They have a massive conglomerate and this is a big hit on a few different levels, but not big enough to sink the mouse.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

rchristiansen said:


> Dumb idea? So we purchased 2-day tickets with the start date of March 22. I wonder if I could put a dispute on my credit card and let disney and the card company deal with it?



Dumb.  It’s not an unauthorized charge, and you’ll lose your dispute.


----------



## mimijudy1975

You wrote a very caring message. I feel that Disney will come through this  once things seem to be lessening. I'm a senior citizen and prone to bronchitis, etc so I would not want to take the risk. Even at home , I'm pretty much staying home with a quick early morning trip to the grocery store. I hope at a later date you and your husband will enjoy a wonderful trip there. I think Disney has done the right thing by closing 3/12/20


----------



## hereforthechurros

Here today. Magical Express, resorts and Disney Springs are crowded. Airports both ways were jamming like nothing was out of the ordinary. 

Leaving Sunday but thinking of flying out Saturday. Curious to see how things change. Avoiding the parks this trip so I can’t speak to that.

Stay healthy everyone.


----------



## skorpie

Do I need to go onto MDE and cancel all my ADR? We were supposed to leave in a few hours for Beach Club.


----------



## sethschroeder

skorpie said:


> Do I need to go onto MDE and cancel all my ADR? We were supposed to leave in a few hours for Beach Club.



If they are not open or you are not going then cancel them all.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Is anyone else still holding? Almost 4 hours in. I assume they still answer even if they’re closed?


----------



## lvloopingbag

HuskerFaninIL said:


> Is anyone else still holding? Almost 4 hours in. I assume they still answer even if they’re closed?


Yes, they will clear out the queue.....


----------



## lionkingzimba

HuskerFaninIL said:


> Is anyone else still holding? Almost 4 hours in. I assume they still answer even if they’re closed?



I am in for 2.5 hours  
I guess so? I once called guest services in odd hours when something wrong turned up on my booking when the arrival date is just the day after and some lovely cast member did pick up the call.


----------



## ratfam

Really sorry for everyone whose trips aren't going to happen.  I will hold off what to do for our May trip for a while yet but I will try to call DVC in a week or so after those who are more immediately impacted will have called to ask about any flexibility on points--I have never cancelled a points reservation and have a lot of points sunk in this one.  I am also going to look at whether we can shift a little later into May, although I was working around work start dates for kids.  That said, my soon to be college grad son (who probably won't have a graduation and will complete his semester online) probably won't have a job since interviews are being cancelled, but my daughter won't have that flex.  My parents, who are late 70's but fortunately without chronic health conditions, don't want to be around people who have flown for at least 2 weeks after, so we have that to consider as well.  I have my Fastpasses and dinner reservations (although I am probably going to cancel Boma and Crystal Palace and replace with table service) but am thinking that I am going to hold off on my other planning/reading to avoid getting too invested in something that may well not be feasible at the time.


----------



## Disneychick75

Liz Z said:


> we just cancelled our trip coming up this Saturday   I have moved our tickets and resort stay to October.  My question is we have hard tickets for the Villains after hours.  Do i need to call to get my refund?  And what number would be the best to call for my 3 hour hold time?


I used this number several years ago when I had had ticket trouble. Just tried it and still a good number. You bypass the Disney main line craziness.
407-566-4985


----------



## rchristiansen

CampbellzSoup said:


> Dumb.  It’s not an unauthorized charge, and you’ll lose your dispute.


I suppose. I had to do it once a while ago when I never got a refund for an event elsewhere that was cancelled. Thats what made me think about it.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Good information in case amy one missed it!


----------



## Surinecet

jkh36619 said:


> My heart goes out to anyone affected by this. I would like to think sunnier days are ahead.


Thank you... we’ve been excitedly planning a Disney trip for my birthday for many months for mid April, and we’ve decided we just have to cancel. Been holding out hoping for the best, but for us, we can’t keep up with the anxiety and uncertainty anymore. To me, half the trip is the fun anticipation. Thank goodness we haven’t told the kids.. it was going to be a big fun reveal at the last minute. At least they aren’t disappointed. Anyway, your well wishes resonated with me.

“No matter how your heart is grieving, if you keep on believing, the dream that you wish will come true.”


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

We have a Vero Beach / WDW trip in April, arriving at WDW on the 6th. Now wondering if they may extend the closure or if they don't, will it be crazy crowded? They closed our schools till the end of March so I guess our girls will be back in school when they should be on spring break in April so if WDW does open back up do I keep them out of school? So many decisions to make. My head hurts with all this going on.  And to all those that had to cancel this month, my heart goes out to you all. This totally sucks but catching Covid-19 would be worse.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

So my trip was March 25-30. We’ve rebooked our flight and changed our hotel to April 1-6. We have a 3 day base ticket. We’re going to call and ask them to change our ticket dates, but what would the chances be of them rebooking our FPs for us? Obviously we’re well past 60 and 30 day windows.. And we had Runaway Railway booked!! Any input would be appreciated. We’re pretty bummed about the closures.


----------



## hamilkm

mantysk8coach said:


> Just cancelled our 3/23 trip and rescheduled for June 21-27. Hopefully things stabilize by then. It would break my heart to have to cancel, more so than it already has.
> 
> Now...we were flying on southwest travel credits that expire in April. What do you think the odds are that they’ll extend them?


A tip for southwest. Message them on Twitter. I did this today and had everything taken care of in 10 minutes with no wait on hold! Their website wasn’t letting me modify my tickets for some reason.


----------



## ILovePixieDust

Jjbbllfrg said:


> So my trip was March 25-30. We’ve rebooked our flight and changed our hotel to April 1-6. We have a 3 day base ticket. We’re going to call and ask them to change our ticket dates, but what would the chances be of them rebooking our FPs for us? Obviously we’re well past 60 and 30 day windows.. And we had Runaway Railway booked!! Any input would be appreciated. We’re pretty bummed about the closures.



Just a heads up that the closure is to the end of March but there is a possibility of extension.

disneyland in Japan was just extended another 2 weeks past the initial closure.


----------



## twohitwonder

anyone else still waiting on hold? i'm at the five and a half hour mark total after the original person who answered my call transferred me after she couldn't save my package change from this coming week to october.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

twohitwonder said:


> anyone else still waiting on hold? i'm at the five and a half hour mark total after the original person who answered my call transferred me after she couldn't save my package change from this coming week to october.


6 hours I got someone at 1.5 hours who couldn’t help due and tossed me in the queue again.

I’m thinking they went home leaving us and on hold


----------



## JulieBeeRN

Can’t get a hold of United either.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

I wish I could have them yell loudly if I fall asleep while  on hold


----------



## twohitwonder

HuskerFaninIL said:


> 6 hours I got someone at 1.5 hours who couldn’t help due and tossed me in the queue again.
> 
> I’m thinking they went home leaving us and on hold


best day ever. no fun for them. no fun for us. hoping they just had to take a mental health break at a local bar. and they come back any minute to tell us to have a magical day.


----------



## wendow

AprilFool said:


> My daughter is panicking. We are from Canada. She worked so hard to be accepted into the Cultural Exchange Program starting May 18th and who know what will happen with that.


I can relate. My dd is down there now in the DCP. She checked in Feb 3 and so has only really been going at this for a month. I'm worried this will be a longer closure than just 2 weeks and they will end up cancelling the current DCP and sending those kids home. It took my dd 3 tries to get in and her roomie 4 tries. They worked so hard. 

And on a side note, we were just getting ready to begin our trips down to see her and now we have to cancel. I understand this is the right move for Disney but I still am crying. I miss my dd!


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

They just answered!


----------



## twohitwonder

that is reassuring. thanks for the update!


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Good luck Twohitwonder! I had Cosmo and he was very nice and probably tired!


----------



## twohitwonder

after six hours and 42 minutes on the line, they answered, but only said they'd call me back tomorrow. not an ideal outcome. and the CM said i have to call separate numbers to get refunds for after hours and club level fast passes. hang in there everyone!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

twohitwonder said:


> after six hours and 42 minutes on the line, they answered, but only said they'd call me back tomorrow. not an ideal outcome. and the CM said i have to call separate numbers to get refunds for after hours and club level fast passes. hang in there everyone!


Do you need a collective ‘Dis’ scream? I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## twohitwonder

life goes on. kinda relieved that i'm not going to be  worrying every moment of our trip from 3.14-3.21 that i was putting my kids in danger. i'm ending the day breathing. calling it a win.


----------



## chmurf

Jjbbllfrg said:


> So my trip was March 25-30. We’ve rebooked our flight and changed our hotel to April 1-6. We have a 3 day base ticket. We’re going to call and ask them to change our ticket dates, but what would the chances be of them rebooking our FPs for us?



I don't want to burst your bubble, but I'd rather ask "what are the chances of the parks being reopened" rather than them moving your FP+

If the US follow the trends some other countries have gone through, and we need to be aware of the fact that the US are way behind other countries as far as healthcare and testing capacities go ... we could be looking at lockdowns for at least a couple of months.


----------



## MMSM

I apologize if this is in the wrong thread. I know Disney Springs is still open. Is Blizzard a Beach and the golf courses as well?  Does anyone know if the rainforest cafe at AK will still be opened since they have a separate entrance outside of park?  I am to arrive 4/2 and am so worried it will be cancelled.   I rented points from DVC and nervous about that too.


----------



## Poor Gail

Alas, I was planning to take advantage of the hopefully lighter crowds to give myself some birthday shopping time.  I'm trying to look on the bright side.  Maybe while the parks are closed they will find the gremlins plaguing the Magic Kingdom and move Epcot's FW out of the mouse maze stage.


----------



## sdk1231

wendow said:


> I can relate. My dd is down there now in the DCP. She checked in Feb 3 and so has only really been going at this for a month. I'm worried this will be a longer closure than just 2 weeks and they will end up cancelling the current DCP and sending those kids home. It took my dd 3 tries to get in and her roomie 4 tries. They worked so hard.
> 
> And on a side note, we were just getting ready to begin our trips down to see her and now we have to cancel. I understand this is the right move for Disney but I still am crying. I miss my dd!


I am with you!  My daughter just started the DCP in Jan and I have a family trip/visit planned for Apr 2.  I'm guessing the current closure will be extended.  Such a tough situation. Best wishes for all the CP's (and all the CP parents) in this tough time.


----------



## DisNerdSocal

We were booked March 20-31 for my son's 18th bday/graduation before he heads off to college. While I've been able to cancel all my dining and prepaid reservations online (such as dessert parties, Cindy's, etc), I have not been able to cancel my room only reservation yet. I'm also stuck with non-refundable non-transferable military Stars & Stripes tickets issued to both of my sons who will not be able to go together anytime in the near future.

In the grand scheme of things it's not the end of the world, but for a momma bear who is already sad about her baby bear going off into the world... I am sad. Overwhelmingly sad.


----------



## DisNerdSocal

eleven24 said:


> This trip was for my son who graduates HS in June, and I'm doubting he even gets to have a graduation ceremony.



We're in the same boat with family travelling from all over to come to the first grandchild's graduation...if it even happens.


----------



## asuburbanman

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Do you need a collective ‘Dis’ scream? I feel so sorry for you.


It said in the previous post that most additional experiences will automatically be refunded.


----------



## lionkingzimba

When I tried to call Disney in the UK side for cancelling my package (their office opens at 9amGMT), I called them right when the clock strikes 9 am, and I was told the wait time is 2 hours 

I was lucky enough with the USA side, after waiting for too long on the phone, and multiple times of being hung up, for the USA side, a lovely CM was able to help me to get my AHE refund after a total of 7 hours waiting.

Fingers crossed on the UK line.....


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Good morning everyone.  

In case you missed it overnight, Disney posted important planning information on their website for those traveling through 3/31/2020.  The information is cut/paste below, and is also posted on Post #1 of this thread.

*Update on Walt Disney World Resort Operations (from WDW's Website as of 3/12/2020: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/):*
_In an abundance of caution, and in the best interest of our Guests and Cast Members, we are proceeding with the closure of our theme parks at Walt Disney World Resort, beginning March 16, through the end of the month.

The Walt Disney Company will pay its Cast Members during that closure period.

Disney Resort hotels and Disney Springs will remain open until further notice.

We will continue to stay in close contact with appropriate officials and health experts.

Below, you'll find information on impacts to current and upcoming plans. Please continue to check this page for additional updates.

*TICKETS
May I get a refund on my ticket?*
Unexpired multi-day theme park tickets with unused days, or date-specific theme park tickets with a start date on or before March 31, 2020 will automatically be extended to use any date through December 15, 2020. If you are unable to visit by December 15, 2020 you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.

Florida Resident Discover Disney Tickets may be used through July 31, 2020.

Guests who have purchased tickets for Disney After Hours, Disney Villains After Hours and Disney Early Morning Magic from March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 will be automatically refunded.


*ANNUAL PASSES
How does the closure of Walt Disney World impact annual passes?*
Walt Disney World annual passes will be extended by the number of days the parks are closed, March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020.


*RESORTS
I have a future stay at a Disney Resort hotel while the park is closed. What does that mean for my vacation?*
Guests who have not checked in for stays between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 may modify or cancel their Disney Resort room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company package up to their original check-in date. If no action is taken, Disney will automatically process a refund to the original form of payment within seven days of the original check-in date. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional.

*What if I want to cancel a Disney Resort hotel reservation after the parks reopen?*
We will waive all Disney imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in through June 30, 2020.


*DINING & OTHER EXPERIENCES
I have a pre-paid dining reservation or experience reservation like Droid Depot during the time when the parks are closed. Will I receive a refund?*
Yes. All pre-paid dining and experience reservations will be automatically refunded if scheduled between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020.

*What happens to dining reservations that required a credit card at the time of booking?*
Reservations made at locations impacted by the closure will not be charged a cancellation or no-show fee._


----------



## elsbit

Yay!!! Thanks posting that info in the thread @GADisneyDad14! This means I don't have to call back because my money will be automatically refunded.


----------



## sydneysmom

I just want to say how sorry I am for everyone that had to cancel.  My heart goes out to you.   We are going the first week of June, and I’m hoping against hope that we won’t.    It’s heartbreaking.     I hope you all get pixie dust and wonderful things for this!


----------



## elsbit

I know this is a weird question, but what happens to my Disney Visa Points related to all this? I used them up long ago and I will be getting close to a $4100 refund. I wonder if I will go into a negative balance where I owe them, LOL. (which is okay, but I just wonder how it works).


----------



## Lashed34

This is all such a great shame for all the people and families who have saved and planned for their WDW/UOR holidays, it must be such a sense of loss knowing that there is absolutely nothing they can do to prevent the park closures.

I do wonder though - by keeping their hotels open, are Disney & Universal creating a bubble where holiday insurance cannot be claimed? I would imagine that most holiday insurance policies will cover a hotel closure but not a theme park. By keeping the hotels open, people will be unable to claim yet unable to actually have the holiday they wanted.

Thinking of everyone affected by this xxx


----------



## Lewisc

Lashed34 said:


> This is all such a great shame for all the people and families who have saved and planned for their WDW/UOR holidays, it must be such a sense of loss knowing that there is absolutely nothing they can do to prevent the park closures.
> 
> I do wonder though - by keeping their hotels open, are Disney & Universal creating a bubble where holiday insurance cannot be claimed? I would imagine that most holiday insurance policies will cover a hotel closure but not a theme park. By keeping the hotels open, people will be unable to claim yet unable to actually have the holiday they wanted.
> 
> Thinking of everyone affected by this xxx


Many/most travel insurance policies exclude epidemics and pandemics from coverage.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

Lashed34 said:


> This is all such a great shame for all the people and families who have saved and planned for their WDW/UOR holidays, it must be such a sense of loss knowing that there is absolutely nothing they can do to prevent the park closures.
> 
> I do wonder though - by keeping their hotels open, are Disney & Universal creating a bubble where holiday insurance cannot be claimed? I would imagine that most holiday insurance policies will cover a hotel closure but not a theme park. By keeping the hotels open, people will be unable to claim yet unable to actually have the holiday they wanted.
> 
> Thinking of everyone affected by this xxx


I think they keep the hotels open so people aren't stuck with no where to go.  I imagine they would slowly close some hotels as they empty out.


----------



## jeneric997

If I am reading this right, if you haven't checked in by the 15th, you can't check in- correct?  DD is DCP at AofA and is still scheduled to work through the 21st.


----------



## NY Pirate Princess

Last day in the parks today. When we left home a handful of Americans were testing positive and now it seems the universe has shifted while we were in the disney bubble. We have seen cms wiping down all surfaces regularly and portable hand wash stations sprinkled through the world showcase. I feel like vacationers and cms have gotten more subdued during the week, but it could be just me. I will be glad to leave wdw for the first time ever.


----------



## Flamingomo

Spridell said:


> First and foremost DO WHAT IS BEST for YOU and YOUR family.  Who cares what other people say about your plans and your decisions what's best for you is the most important.
> 
> I live in Palm Beach and I am DW once a month, usually for the day.  I do have a 3 trip planned in May though.  I was at HW last week and will bein Epcot next week.
> 
> For me what I did this past week in HS:
> 
> - After touching the touch point, sanitized
> - After touching a door, or hand rail, or anything like that, sanitizer
> - After getting on rides and touching the lap bar or anything like that, sanitized.
> - After rides I went to bathroom and washed hands.
> - before eating anything washed hands.
> 
> I will say, since all the time being at DW this past trip it was one of the first times i was really conscience about not touching my face.
> 
> again do what works for you and what's best for you


Great advice! But this is what I do on any day in Disney or anywhere else. Staying clean is not new to me. Clean off carts before I use them, sanitize as soon as I get in the car, wash hands as soon as I get home. Never touch my face, ever. I also clean every inch of where my family will be sitting on the plane and I never let them touch anything in the hotel until I clean it with Clorox wipes and spray the bed and pillows with Lysol. But again, I have always done this my entire adult life anyway.I think if everyone just did this all the time, we would not be in this situation right now. The sad part is, some people are not doing what is best for their families and ignoring this. It puts other at risk. And please, if you are sick, STAY HOME.


----------



## Flamingomo

NY Pirate Princess said:


> Last day in the parks today. When we left home a handful of Americans were testing positive and now it seems the universe has shifted while we were in the disney bubble. We have seen cms wiping down all surfaces regularly and portable hand wash stations sprinkled through the world showcase. I feel like vacationers and cms have gotten more subdued during the week, but it could be just me. I will be glad to leave wdw for the first time ever.


These things should have always be done anyway. They should always have had the stations, they should always wipe everything down. Why is being clean a new thing?


----------



## MommaBerd

I also want to extend a “social distance” hug to everyone who has had their vacations cancelled. A Disney vacation is more than “just” a vacation; it takes so much time and effort to plan and all the dreams that are created in the process...my heart goes out to each and every one of you.


----------



## LindyWebb

It’s very sad, but great to see how accommodating Disney is being to refund and extend passes etc. They are doing it right.  It’s quite a thing to imagine an empty Disney for weeks.


----------



## lorenae

I saw Universal closing too, and I feel so bad for everyone who has had this upheaval in their lives.   Be safe friends!

 I was reading the paper last night and here in Citrus County (about 50 miles from WDW) NOTHING is closed or canceled.   Not the Festivals, St Patrick’s Day Parades, etc.   Not a thing.  They announced that nothing would be cancelled at all during this spring break.  Shrimpapalooza starts today.   

They said it’s because there are 0 cases in Citrus County.   Keep in mind that they are not testing people in Citrus County- many people in our community have been sick including me and we were told to not go to Urgent Care or the Dr unless we were having breathing problems and that we wouldn’t be tested unless we had been symptomatic and traveled internationally.   One lady in Tampa who flew in from Europe raised a fit in the airport and kept demanding being tested, and  she finally was.   It was positive, and she was the first admitted case in that county.   

 So I think Florida is in big trouble here.    Without us being tested for the last few weeks, and so many tourists, it’s probably wise to try to contain the spread.   My husband and I are better now, as our many people in our community- but as much as I was telling everyone they were more likely to get the measles or the flu and be sicker, I’ve come around to realizing that a canceled vacation may be a good thing for people right now.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

LindyWebb said:


> It’s very sad, but great to see how accommodating Disney is being to refund and extend passes etc. They are doing it right.  It’s quite a thing to imagine an empty Disney for weeks.



Yeah, seems to me everything they posted last night is relatively clear, straightforward, and helpful/flexible for those impacted.


----------



## wilkydelts

Talked to a CM this morning about FP+. Said nothing the system can do right now but DO NOT CANCEL them let the system cancel them so that they stay in the system that way. Then talk to Disney at a later date once you know when you may be rescheduled.


----------



## jbish

lorenae said:


> I saw Universal closing too, and I feel so bad for everyone who has had this upheaval in their lives.   Be safe friends!
> 
> I was reading the paper last night and here in Citrus County (about 50 miles from WDW) NOTHING is closed or canceled.   Not the Festivals, St Patrick’s Day Parades, etc.   Not a thing.  They announced that nothing would be cancelled at all during this spring break.  Shrimpapalooza starts today.
> 
> They said it’s because there are 0 cases in Citrus County.   Keep in mind that they are not testing people in Citrus County- many people in our community have been sick including me and we were told to not go to Urgent Care or the Dr unless we were having breathing problems and that we wouldn’t be tested unless we had been symptomatic and traveled internationally.   One lady in Tampa who flew in from Europe raised a fit in the airport and kept demanding being tested, and  she finally was.   It was positive, and she was the first admitted case in that county.
> 
> So I think Florida is in big trouble here.    Without us being tested for the last few weeks, and so many tourists, it’s probably wise to try to contain the spread.   My husband and I are better now, as our many people in our community- but as much as I was telling everyone they were more likely to get the measles or the flu and be sicker, I’ve come around to realizing that a canceled vacation may be a good thing for people right now.


Okay, this is just crazy.  The cancellation of public gatherings is needed BEFORE the spread of the virus to prevent FURTHER spreading!  The County should be getting ahead of this - not reacting to it once it's already in circulation!  Meanwhile, good for that lady who flew into Tampa.  She likely saved a lot more people from getting infected.


----------



## jbish

Meanwhile, as for Disney trip planning/cancelling, I just realized that if we cancel our 4/3-4/9 trip (which is very likely at this point), that means we'll miss Spaceship Earth!!!  I don't think we'll get there before the May closure - who knows it they will even open by then?  I know this is all trivial in the grand scheme of things, but if I can't complain to this community here, where can I?      Just another reminder that you should always take the opportunity to ride the classics/favorites when you can.  Fortunately DD and I got to ride it in January - and, really, it needs the refurb.  I say start now!!


----------



## yulilin3

jeneric997 said:


> If I am reading this right, if you haven't checked in by the 15th, you can't check in- correct?  DD is DCP at AofA and is still scheduled to work through the 21st.


I haven't had a chance to catch up with all the alerts but can tell you i went on the HUB last night and found some amazing rates for this coming week,  $60 for a AS night,  $90 for POR . So I'm not sure, I'll look into it


----------



## Stasieki

They reactivated the cancel button online.  My family was able to cancel for full refund.


----------



## doombuggy

Flamingomo said:


> These things should have always be done anyway. They should always have had the stations, they should always wipe everything down. Why is being clean a new thing?


They are cleaning MORE frequently, they always clean.  I am not guest show, so I don't know how often they go through cleaning the rest rooms for example, but they are always in our cast bathroom at least 2x per the shift I work (6am to 2:30pm)


----------



## lionkingzimba

Stasieki said:


> They reactivated the cancel button online.  My family was able to cancel for full refund.



That's so good on the USA side. The UK side is so frustrating that nothing can be done online and can be only done either via phone call (a massive line, 4 hours and counting), or email. As I used multiple credit cards to pay with my package, I just want to double-check how is my package going to be refunded.

As soon as I can deal with my Disney package, I will be able to work with my schedule and change my air ticket dates, American Airlines only allows 1 free change per ticket with many T&Cs (they don't allow full refunds), before the ticket departure date (which is 18th March for me).


----------



## Yurchat

Anyone have any luck getting through to reservations this morning? Realize it's going to be quite a long wait but I can't even get the call to go through. Reservations start Sunday at Pop. Thankfully we are Floridians so we don't have it as bad as others with flights and everything else. It was the last 4 days of our annual pass so we do have some concerns about how they will handle that as we can't get back until December. Hoping we don't have to cancel but ready to accept all the outcomes. If anyone has a better number than the (407) 939-5277 one would appreciate it.


----------



## yulilin3

Yurchat said:


> Anyone have any luck getting through to reservations this morning? Realize it's going to be quite a long wait but I can't even get the call to go through. Reservations start Sunday at Pop. Thankfully we are Floridians so we don't have it as bad as others with flights and everything else. It was the last 4 days of our annual pass so we do have some concerns about how they will handle that as we can't get back until December. Hoping we don't have to cancel but ready to accept all the outcomes. If anyone has a better number than the (407) 939-5277 one would appreciate it.


Unfortunately it's going to be like this for the day.  Is there a way you can wait to call tomorrow? Do you NEED to speak with someone,  cause you can cancel online


----------



## lionkingzimba

Yurchat said:


> Anyone have any luck getting through to reservations this morning? Realize it's going to be quite a long wait but I can't even get the call to go through. Reservations start Sunday at Pop. Thankfully we are Floridians so we don't have it as bad as others with flights and everything else. It was the last 4 days of our annual pass so we do have some concerns about how they will handle that as we can't get back until December. Hoping we don't have to cancel but ready to accept all the outcomes. If anyone has a better number than the (407) 939-5277 one would appreciate it.



I have got through once to the USA side accidentally, and as my reservation is UK based, I can only be redirected to the UK line for cancelling or changing my package.

The fastest way to get through to the USA reservations team for me (within 10 minutes), is via the internet help desk option. I have tried this a few times hoping it is the UK side, but it is the USA side.


----------



## MommaBerd

Yurchat said:


> Anyone have any luck getting through to reservations this morning? Realize it's going to be quite a long wait but I can't even get the call to go through. Reservations start Sunday at Pop. Thankfully we are Floridians so we don't have it as bad as others with flights and everything else. It was the last 4 days of our annual pass so we do have some concerns about how they will handle that as we can't get back until December. Hoping we don't have to cancel but ready to accept all the outcomes. If anyone has a better number than the (407) 939-5277 one would appreciate it.



Are you try to cancel or reschedule? If just cancelling, you don’t have to do anything per their latest communication. Your refund will be automatically processed. They also stated that APs will be extended by the number of days the parks remain closed.


----------



## randumb0

Nice!! My son's AP expires on 3/26 so I guess he gets 2 more weeks before  I have to renew


----------



## Yurchat

Trying to reschedule, our weekday select pass expires on Thursday and didn't plan on renewing at this time. Soonest we can get back would be December so I'm assuming we need to talk to someone.


----------



## babiipiggiex3

It sucks for people that has to reschedule, how disappointing! But I think deep down, we all know it was the right thing for Disney to do. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## gatour

jeneric997 said:


> If I am reading this right, if you haven't checked in by the 15th, you can't check in- correct?  DD is DCP at AofA and is still scheduled to work through the 21st.



After reading it a few times,  I think this.

1.  If you call now and cancel.  You will be issued an immediate refund (or close to immediate)

2.  If you don't call and don't check-in you will be issued a refund up to 7 days after your original check-in date.

3.  If you show up on your check-in date you will allowed to check-in.

I based this that they said in a prior paragraph that the the hotels and Disney Springs will remain open.

Then again I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Spridell

The more I think about it, I now see why they are keeping the resorts open and why they probably will NOT close them.

- Large gatherings suspended (at any given time in a hotel mass amounts of people are NOT in one place at a hotel)
- Restaurants in the hotels most hold no more than 200 people and that's at full capacity which most wont be this month
- Housekeeping will clean daily

@yulilin3 said above very cheap rates for this upcoming week.  Disney knows that the parks are not open but are heavily discounting the rooms for people who want to have hotel only vacations.  

NYC hotels and Las Vegas hotels are all still open.  When we start seeing those close maybe then we will see them in Disney World close to.  That is why the statement said "for now"


----------



## 4My3KGirls

Tried getting through since the time lines were to open this AM, only to never get past "all circuits are busy".  We are booked for 3/22-3/27 and as a family determined that the best option was to move our trip to Thanksgiving.  My panic is that although we showed comparable availability for our package last night and this AM, things were going to book fast and there is a good chance we might get shut out.
I finally decided the best course of action would be to make a new reservation for our desired dates/resort/rate at this time and then wait until the initial crush of calls calms down to call in and either have them change my initial reservation and cancel the new one.  The $200 fully-refundable deposit was worth the peace of mind that I don't have to necessarily worry about getting through the make my reservation change today or tomorrow.
Now waiting for the reality to hit the kids.  They seemed fine list night, but I am not sure they fully realize that the countdown clock just went from 8 days to 8 months


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> The more I think about it, I now see why they are keeping the resorts open and why they probably will NOT close them.
> 
> - Large gatherings suspended (at any given time in a hotel mass amounts of people are NOT in one place at a hotel)
> - Restaurants in the hotels most hold no more than 200 people and that's at full capacity which most wont be this month
> - Housekeeping will clean daily
> 
> @yulilin3 said above very cheap rates for this upcoming week.  Disney knows that the parks are not open but are heavily discounting the rooms for people who want to have hotel only vacations.
> 
> NYC hotels and Las Vegas hotels are all still open.  When we start seeing those close maybe then we will see them in Disney World close to.  That is why the statement said "for now"


wondering also if we will see some character meet and greets with costumed characters at the hotels, like they do during hurricanes, not sure about that. I will be visiting the hotels and DS the next 2 weeks as part of my job so I can report back on that


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> wondering also if we will see some character meet and greets with costumed characters at the hotels, like they do during hurricanes, not sure about that. I will be visiting the hotels and DS the next 2 weeks as part of my job so I can report back on that



I was thinking the same exact thing.  Will it be like hurricanes where they bring the characters out and have special events going on at the hotels.

Keep us updated


----------



## KristinU

yulilin3 said:


> wondering also if we will see some character meet and greets with costumed characters at the hotels, like they do during hurricanes, not sure about that. I will be visiting the hotels and DS the next 2 weeks as part of my job so I can report back on that



I would think not, or at least not with physical contact.  Maybe a lobby parade or something without contact.  The big thing with this is the physical distancing.


----------



## Haley R

lorenae said:


> I saw Universal closing too, and I feel so bad for everyone who has had this upheaval in their lives.   Be safe friends!
> 
> I was reading the paper last night and here in Citrus County (about 50 miles from WDW) NOTHING is closed or canceled.   Not the Festivals, St Patrick’s Day Parades, etc.   Not a thing.  They announced that nothing would be cancelled at all during this spring break.  Shrimpapalooza starts today.
> 
> They said it’s because there are 0 cases in Citrus County.   Keep in mind that they are not testing people in Citrus County- many people in our community have been sick including me and we were told to not go to Urgent Care or the Dr unless we were having breathing problems and that we wouldn’t be tested unless we had been symptomatic and traveled internationally.   One lady in Tampa who flew in from Europe raised a fit in the airport and kept demanding being tested, and  she finally was.   It was positive, and she was the first admitted case in that county.
> 
> So I think Florida is in big trouble here.    Without us being tested for the last few weeks, and so many tourists, it’s probably wise to try to contain the spread.   My husband and I are better now, as our many people in our community- but as much as I was telling everyone they were more likely to get the measles or the flu and be sicker, I’ve come around to realizing that a canceled vacation may be a good thing for people right now.


We live in a different county than you but still an hour from wdw. All of our festivals and events are getting cancelled and we haven’t had any cases yet


----------



## Spridell

KristinU said:


> I would think not, or at least not with physical contact.  Maybe a lobby parade or something without contact.  The big thing with this is the physical distancing.



Yea I think your right.  I can see them doing some sort of show or something with the characters at the hotels but no meet and greets


----------



## jrkooljake109

I’m sorry if this has been asked before, but has anyone got their tickets refunded? I read through the forums and saw where someone mentioned that you could get refunds online, but I can’t find the option to. I have tickets for March 16th and 17th. Thanks in advance!


----------



## yulilin3

KristinU said:


> I would think not, or at least not with physical contact.  Maybe a lobby parade or something without contact.  The big thing with this is the physical distancing.


the resorts and DS being open the physical distancing is non existent anyways, but we'll see.


----------



## lionkingzimba

jrkooljake109 said:


> I’m sorry if this has been asked before, but has anyone got their tickets refunded? I read through the forums and saw where someone mentioned that you could get refunds online, but I can’t find the option to. I have tickets for March 16th and 17th. Thanks in advance!



I had my AHE tickets refunded last night after waiting for more than 4 hours on call.

I think as for now, the policy is general multiday tickets that have not been used will be extended until 15 Dec 2020 or applying the value towards future booking if you are not able to come by 15 Dec


----------



## cakebaker

Spridell said:


> @yulilin3 said above very cheap rates for this upcoming week. Disney knows that the parks are not open but are heavily discounting the rooms for people who want to have hotel only vacations.



I’m not seeing reduced rates. Were these CM rates?


----------



## JaezyJae

Has anyone heard, or have information on Cirque du Soleil?  Will they be offering refunds for those who booked during their Disney Vacations?


----------



## Broncho52

Our TA booked us in the B Resort in Disney Springs but it was a travel package through Disney.  I’m worried this won’t be covered in the cancellation.  Any one have any advice on this


----------



## AmishGuy91

JaezyJae said:


> Has anyone heard, or have information on Cirque du Soleil?  Will they be offering refunds for those who booked during their Disney Vacations?



Yes, I called them last night and got a refund for opening night 3/20.


----------



## jpeterson

jbish said:


> Meanwhile, as for Disney trip planning/cancelling, I just realized that if we cancel our 4/3-4/9 trip (which is very likely at this point), that means we'll miss Spaceship Earth!!!  I don't think we'll get there before the May closure - who knows it they will even open by then?  I know this is all trivial in the grand scheme of things, but if I can't complain to this community here, where can I?      Just another reminder that you should always take the opportunity to ride the classics/favorites when you can.  Fortunately DD and I got to ride it in January - and, really, it needs the refurb.  I say start now!!


I feel similar.  We have a trip in early April and I was looking forward to riding Spaceship Earth one more time before the refurb.  If we have to cancel, I will be disappointed.  And I think it's ok to be sad about your own losses.  I just don't blame anyone, and I'm not mad, but will be disappointed.


----------



## disneydreamer781

jbish said:


> Meanwhile, as for Disney trip planning/cancelling, I just realized that if we cancel our 4/3-4/9 trip (which is very likely at this point), that means we'll miss Spaceship Earth!!!  I don't think we'll get there before the May closure - who knows it they will even open by then?  I know this is all trivial in the grand scheme of things, but if I can't complain to this community here, where can I?      Just another reminder that you should always take the opportunity to ride the classics/favorites when you can.  Fortunately DD and I got to ride it in January - and, really, it needs the refurb.  I say start now!!



To be honest this would probably be the last thing on my mind but with the current situation perhaps the SSE date will be pushed back? Usually every trip there is going to be something down or something close for refurb. In the end, it will be worth it.


----------



## cakebaker

Woke up this morning not much happier than when I went to bed last night. Breaking it to my grandson was rough, really rough. We were so close to leaving - driving down Sunday. 

We’re tossing around the idea of going and just doing a resort only stay. We’ve never got to do that before, the parks were always too tempting. But we bounce between we can do this and that’s insanity. We have until Tuesday to decide.

The problem, outside of the obvious, is we don’t know what conditions will be. Are they just staying open because of the difficulties in clearing out the resorts or are they wanting guests there? Are they going to do anything outside of the ordinary? Are the typical resort activities, like the pirate cruise at the YC still going on? Would they wave the pool hopping policy? Golf - is it open? These and a million other questions are popping into my head.

We are scheduled at the Riviera. We were so thrilled to get the Visa rate, and excited to get to stay there. I don’t think we’ll ever get a discount that puts it in our budget again so it makes it double hard.

If you’ve stuck with my ramblings to this point, thank you! We just need to decide so we stop torturing ourselves.


----------



## Coffee66

cakebaker said:


> Woke up this morning not much happier than when I went to bed last night. Breaking it to my grandson was rough, really rough. We were so close to leaving - driving down Sunday.
> 
> We’re tossing around the idea of going and just doing a resort only stay. We’ve never got to do that before, the parks were always too tempting. But we bounce between we can do this and that’s insanity. We have until Tuesday to decide.
> 
> The problem, outside of the obvious, is we don’t know what conditions will be. Are they just staying open because of the difficulties in clearing out the resorts or are they wanting guests there? Are they going to do anything outside of the ordinary? Are the typical resort activities, like the pirate cruise at the YC still going on? Would they wave the pool hopping policy? Golf - is it open? These and a million other questions are popping into my head.
> 
> We are scheduled at the Riviera. We were so thrilled to get the Visa rate, and excited to get to stay there. I don’t think we’ll ever get a discount that puts it in our budget again so it makes it double hard.
> 
> If you’ve stuck with my ramblings to this point, thank you! We just need to decide so we stop torturing ourselves.


Just a thought. Will Disney pull the rug out from under when you get to Rivera. Close the resort after a day or two. No activities. Too many unknowns for me to risk a trip.


----------



## disneydreamer781

cakebaker said:


> Woke up this morning not much happier than when I went to bed last night. Breaking it to my grandson was rough, really rough. We were so close to leaving - driving down Sunday.
> 
> We’re tossing around the idea of going and just doing a resort only stay. We’ve never got to do that before, the parks were always too tempting. But we bounce between we can do this and that’s insanity. We have until Tuesday to decide.
> 
> The problem, outside of the obvious, is we don’t know what conditions will be. Are they just staying open because of the difficulties in clearing out the resorts or are they wanting guests there? Are they going to do anything outside of the ordinary? Are the typical resort activities, like the pirate cruise at the YC still going on? Would they wave the pool hopping policy? Golf - is it open? These and a million other questions are popping into my head.
> 
> We are scheduled at the Riviera. We were so thrilled to get the Visa rate, and excited to get to stay there. I don’t think we’ll ever get a discount that puts it in our budget again so it makes it double hard.
> 
> If you’ve stuck with my ramblings to this point, thank you! We just need to decide so we stop torturing ourselves.



I don't know the complete scenario but I would think that Disney would want guests to be cleared/checked out and not be checking more people in at this time but the question has been answered on the thread so what do I know?


----------



## Coffee66

disneydreamer781 said:


> I would think the hotels will close up once all guests have cleared/checked out. I don't them staying open. That would pretty much defeat the purpose.


I have to agree. Again silence from Disney is deafening. Use your words and tell your guests what your planning for the near term


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> I’m not seeing reduced rates. Were these CM rates?


yes


----------



## kwdw

cakebaker said:


> Woke up this morning not much happier than when I went to bed last night. Breaking it to my grandson was rough, really rough. We were so close to leaving - driving down Sunday.
> 
> We’re tossing around the idea of going and just doing a resort only stay. We’ve never got to do that before, the parks were always too tempting. But we bounce between we can do this and that’s insanity. We have until Tuesday to decide.
> 
> The problem, outside of the obvious, is we don’t know what conditions will be. Are they just staying open because of the difficulties in clearing out the resorts or are they wanting guests there? Are they going to do anything outside of the ordinary? Are the typical resort activities, like the pirate cruise at the YC still going on? Would they wave the pool hopping policy? Golf - is it open? These and a million other questions are popping into my head.
> 
> We are scheduled at the Riviera. We were so thrilled to get the Visa rate, and excited to get to stay there. I don’t think we’ll ever get a discount that puts it in our budget again so it makes it double hard.
> 
> If you’ve stuck with my ramblings to this point, thank you! We just need to decide so we stop torturing ourselves.


My advice - just cancel.  Parks will be closed for sure - that's decided.  Nobody can predict what their status will be even two days from now.


----------



## cakebaker

disneydreamer781 said:


> I don't know the complete scenario but I would think that Disney would want guests to be cleared/checked out and not be checking more people in at this time.



That was my initial thought, but you can still make reservations. Why would they allow that if they were wanting to discourage stays?


----------



## kwdw

Coffee66 said:


> I have to agree. Again silence from Disney is deafening. Use your words and tell your guests what your planning for the near term


The silence is because they don't know.  I work at a university that cancelled classes Tuesday night.  The changes to campus policies and practices for the next few weeks have changed DAILY.


----------



## JaezyJae

AmishGuy91 said:


> Yes, I called them last night and got a refund for opening night 3/20.


Thank You. My trip isn't scheduled until the first week in May and who knows what will be happening in the parks or our communities by then, but as a 65 year old with a compromised immune system, I'm thinking of canceling anyway. It was to be my first time ever trip to WDW as a special birthday present to myself but is it worth getting sick over?


----------



## yulilin3

disneydreamer781 said:


> I don't know the complete scenario but I would think that Disney would want guests to be cleared/checked out and not be checking more people in at this time.





Coffee66 said:


> I have to agree. Again silence from Disney is deafening. Use your words and tell your guests what your planning for the near term


There's no silence from Disney, they have said that the resorts, Disney Springs and transportation to DS will be open. Mini Golf, regular golf, water parks and theme parks will be closed
If they didn't want people checking in they would not be offering rates for the next 2 weeks, they are, you can book a hotel. With the hotel comes everything, recreation, dining, they will have the resorts staffed why wouldn't they want people coming?


----------



## gatour

disneydreamer781 said:


> I don't know the complete scenario but I would think that Disney would want guests to be cleared/checked out and not be checking more people in at this time.


Why?  The check out and check in people every day of the year.  There may be a spike on Monday as people short their stays since the parks will be closed.  But after it then it would be business as usual, except with fewer guests.

I can see them consolidating.  Things like closing down the French Quarter and moving reservations to Riverside.


----------



## disneydreamer781

Thanks, yulilin3!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Woke up this morning not much happier than when I went to bed last night. Breaking it to my grandson was rough, really rough. We were so close to leaving - driving down Sunday.
> 
> We’re tossing around the idea of going and just doing a resort only stay. We’ve never got to do that before, the parks were always too tempting. But we bounce between we can do this and that’s insanity. We have until Tuesday to decide.
> 
> The problem, outside of the obvious, is we don’t know what conditions will be. Are they just staying open because of the difficulties in clearing out the resorts or are they wanting guests there? Are they going to do anything outside of the ordinary? Are the typical resort activities, like the pirate cruise at the YC still going on? Would they wave the pool hopping policy? Golf - is it open? These and a million other questions are popping into my head.
> 
> We are scheduled at the Riviera. We were so thrilled to get the Visa rate, and excited to get to stay there. I don’t think we’ll ever get a discount that puts it in our budget again so it makes it double hard.
> 
> If you’ve stuck with my ramblings to this point, thank you! We just need to decide so we stop torturing ourselves.



I am going to sound crazy, or maybe just right for those of us who love Disney enough to be here, but waking up this morning felt like waking up as a teenager after a break up.  It’s sinking in I think. This was such a big trip for us.

Anyways, how close are you to WDW? If it isn‘t too bad of a drive, what about middle ground, keep a night or two to try Riviera at that rate. I would worry an extended resort only stay at this time could wind up really depressing when it fully sinks in that WDW around you is closed. But you know yourself and your party on that regard. And of course be fully prepared to leave either if things close or if things escalate and you are no longer comfortable. We could wake up any day and find an outbreak at WDW or a WDW resort, heck we could find that out at any minute of the day.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Does anyone know what is happening with the Canadian resident tickets? The wording seems to imply that regular tickets will be extended (is this an automatic process by the way?) but I’m not sure that includes ours.


----------



## disneydreamer781

Thanks yulilin3!


----------



## mckennarose

cakebaker said:


> The problem, outside of the obvious, is we don’t know what conditions will be. Are they just staying open because of the difficulties in clearing out the resorts or are they wanting guests there? Are they going to do anything outside of the ordinary? Are the typical resort activities, like the pirate cruise at the YC still going on? Would they wave the pool hopping policy? Golf - is it open? These and a million other questions are popping into my head.





Coffee66 said:


> Just a thought. Will Disney pull the rug out from under when you get to Rivera. Close the resort after a day or two. No activities. Too many unknowns for me to risk a trip.


My opinion is that they will continue operating as best they can UNTIL the first cases in Orange County.  Then you will see a lot of changes very quickly.  Do you want to be there if those changes happen while you're there?  Or traveling while those changes are happening in other areas or back home?

A few days ago we had a few cases in one particular county near me, now as of last night everything is closed in that county, except for grocery stores and pharmacies.  The governor ordered all public venues, retail businesses, movie theaters, schools, child care facilities closed.  The governor called it "significant and decisive" social distancing to try to control and stop spread.  Mind you, it's only one week since our first case.

Things are changing very rapidly here.  I'm sure it will be the same in other areas that have active cases and it's only a matter of time for Orlando.


----------



## BrerMama

We are supposed to check in tomorrow. I have no cancel button on MDE app or on my phone using the website and can't even get the website to load on my computer. No luck calling. All circuits busy. I have a timer going on my phone and try every 5 minutes. The website says if your check in date is between March 15-30 and you don't check in, they'll automatically refund you. My check in date was March 14. This is a complete mess and although Disney has released an official statement, there is a gap for people scheduled to check in today or tomorrow.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The scariest part for those who are considering still going is the time it takes for symptoms to show and then again for things to get really bad and people to go to hospitals. That combined with the serious lack of testing means things are fine one day and can get very scary the next, and by that point you may already have increased your chance of exposure.

Continuing on with a resort only stay is a personal decision. I can’t say I’m not jealous of those who are close enough to still consider it an option. But please make it an informed decision. And if you do happen to show any sort of symptoms while there, please protect the CMs and guests around you and take appropriate and immediate actions. I feel for those CMs. I remember the scary reports coming from either Shanghai or HK CMs in the days following the park closures.


----------



## yulilin3

BrerMama said:


> We are supposed to check in tomorrow. I have no cancel button on MDE app or on my phone using the website and can't even get the website to load on my computer. No luck calling. All circuits busy. I have a timer going on my phone and try every 5 minutes. The website says if your check in date is between March 15-30 and you don't check in, they'll automatically refund you. My check in date was March 14. This is a complete mess and although Disney has released an official statement, there is a gap for people scheduled to check in today or tomorrow.


they can't add more phone CM in one day, just be patient and know that they will most likely refund your trip.


----------



## lionkingzimba

BrerMama said:


> We are supposed to check in tomorrow. I have no cancel button on MDE app or on my phone using the website and can't even get the website to load on my computer. No luck calling. All circuits busy. I have a timer going on my phone and try every 5 minutes. The website says if your check in date is between March 15-30 and you don't check in, they'll automatically refund you. My check in date was March 14. This is a complete mess and although Disney has released an official statement, there is a gap for people scheduled to check in today or tomorrow.



Although it sounds not working, maybe try emailing them? I tried many times to process my package refund on phone but no one answers, and I did send an email out to them around 5 hours ago and got a reply already that the package can be refunded and processed.

It might not be the best way, but there is no harm to try.

The CM on phone did tell me to add "URGENT" in the title line if your arrival is within the next few days so that they can be prioritised.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Due to the the closure and everyone trying to modify their trips is the online ticketing system down? I've been trying to buy a park hopper all morning (tomorrow is our fastpass choosing day for May) and it won't process the payment. I've tried using different cards. It just keeps telling me "invalid"
Also, since Disney is allowing changes for trip between now and June 30th does that mean it would be pointless to pay for the flexible option? 

Thanks!


----------



## BrerMama

yulilin3 said:


> they can't add more phone CM in one day, just be patient and know that they will most likely refund your trip.


I’m being patient. I just keep trying. If they would give me a cancel button, I’d be happy to use it. We were going to visit my 20 year old daughter who is doing her college program. I’m way more upset about not getting to see her and having her half way across the country. But she is fine.


----------



## 12kizuna

Such a bummer.  Our trip is for the first week of May and if the parks are open, we'll be going (3 adults).  If we get quarantined somewhere, then we get quarantined somewhere- think of me what you will.


----------



## yulilin3

BrerMama said:


> I’m being patient. I just keep trying. If they would give me a cancel button, I’d be happy to use it. We were going to visit my 20 year old daughter who is doing her college program. I’m way more upset about not getting to see her and having her half way across the country. But she is fine.


I understand that, this is an ongoing situation that no one was prepared for. Like you there are tens of thousands trying to contact Disney, it'll work out. Sorry you can't see her. I was talking to CP at MK yesterday and they were excited to get a week off with pay


----------



## StacyStrong

yulilin3 said:


> There's no silence from Disney, they have said that the resorts, Disney Springs and transportation to DS will be open. Mini Golf, regular golf, water parks and theme parks will be closed
> If they didn't want people checking in they would not be offering rates for the next 2 weeks, they are, you can book a hotel. With the hotel comes everything, recreation, dining, they will have the resorts staffed why wouldn't they want people coming?


Personally, I think this is the wrong way to look at this.
They were selling park tickets through theEnd March until... they weren’t.
Just because you can book a resort at a discount right this second, doesn’t mean that an hour from now they will stop.
Yes, they WANT people coming and they want the parks open, but it can change in a second.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Flamingomo said:


> Great advice! But this is what I do on any day in Disney or anywhere else. Staying clean is not new to me. Clean off carts before I use them, sanitize as soon as I get in the car, wash hands as soon as I get home. Never touch my face, ever. I also clean every inch of where my family will be sitting on the plane and I never let them touch anything in the hotel until I clean it with Clorox wipes and spray the bed and pillows with Lysol. But again, I have always done this my entire adult life anyway.I think if everyone just did this all the time, we would not be in this situation right now. The sad part is, some people are not doing what is best for their families and ignoring this. It puts other at risk. And please, if you are sick, STAY HOME.


you can be glad I was not one of your kids because as soon as you sprayed the Lysol on bed you would be calling for an EMT as I would not be able to breath. not minor either like ER as soon as they can get me there so this is not possible for me as an adult


----------



## Victoria Hall

Does anyone know if hotel reservations will automatically be cancelled if you did online check in?


----------



## yulilin3

just tried every phone number out there for Disney, general line, CM line, ap line, Club level line for each resort, all are down.


----------



## mckennarose

NY Pirate Princess said:


> I feel like vacationers and cms have gotten more subdued during the week, but it could be just me. I will be glad to leave wdw for the first time ever.


I know that feeling.  I had it when we left WDW as Hurricane Dorian was approaching.  Even though it wound up not hitting Orlando, there were days of stress watching it grow, twist and turn direction.  I was relieved when we finally left Florida.  

It's very different to be experiencing a natural disaster (or pandemic in this case) at home compared to on vacation, where you don't have the same access to basic food, necessities and resources. 

I'm not sure when we'll make our final decisions for May.  Although that decision could be made for us down the road, like it did for everyone going in the next two weeks.  I would expect the closure to extend into April, at least.


----------



## yulilin3

Victoria Hall said:


> Does anyone know if hotel reservations will automatically be cancelled if you did online check in?


if you don't show up it probably will, if not same day, the next when housekeeping goes to check the room


----------



## hultrain

We were scheduled to be at UOR and WDW April 9-12, and we ended up moving our dates to October just a few hours prior to the announcement. I realize those dates aren’t in the current shut-down but I’m glad we moved it. Wouldn’t want to be worrying the whole time about them extending the shut down. But I see a lot of people who are moving their trips from March/April to October. Should be interesting to see if the already crazy crowds in October get even worse because all the folks with March/April trips move over to October.


----------



## ram2016

hultrain said:


> We were scheduled to be at UOR and WDW April 9-12, and we ended up moving our dates to October just a few hours prior to the announcement. I realize those dates aren’t in the current shut-down but I’m glad we moved it. Wouldn’t want to be worrying the whole time about them extending the shut down. But I see a lot of people who are moving their trips from March/April to October. Should be interesting to see if the already crazy crowds in October get even worse because all the folks with March/April trips move over to October.



We are scheduled to arrive April 25th. Waiting to see what happens. We will still go if parks reopen. I am thinking that October will be a madhouse. If we have to reschedule, it will have to be for next year  it’s going to be a long 15 days waiting to see what they do come April 1st.


----------



## Coffee66

ram2016 said:


> We are scheduled to arrive April 25th. Waiting to see what happens. We will still go if parks reopen. I am thinking that October will be a madhouse. If we have to reschedule, it will have to be for next year  it’s going to be a long 15 days waiting to see what they do come April 1st.


Not to say they will but I would think by next week they will announce what happens next


----------



## dfularz

We were actually in line to board group A last night at 8:30 to fly down. Luckily I was on FB and a friend posted to me about the closure. I quickly googled it and was shocked! We got right out of line, canceled that flight (SW workers there were AMAZING!!!) Thank goodness I saw FB or we would have arrived for a major shock!! Took forever to get someone at Disney but supposedly they are fully refunding me. I had seen about Disneyland, so I actually called guest services around 7:30 just to check in case.... They said everything is open. Then less than 45 minutes later it was closed.


----------



## disneydreamer781

I'm reading just now on the WDW website that if you have stays between March 16 - 31 you can change or modify your reservation up until your check-in date. If no action is taken, then they will automatically process a refund to your original form of payment within seven days of the original check-in date.


----------



## hulagirl87

My friend arrived yesterday for her birthday trip.   Got to spend the day at MK but at dinner last night got a text about the closing.  She is headed home today and is so sad


----------



## disneydreamer781

dfularz said:


> We were actually in line to board group A last night at 8:30 to fly down. Luckily I was on FB and a friend posted to me about the closure. I quickly googled it and was shocked! We got right out of line, canceled that flight (SW workers there were AMAZING!!!) Thank goodness I saw FB or we would have arrived for a major shock!! Took forever to get someone at Disney but supposedly they are fully refunding me. I had seen about Disneyland, so I actually called guest services around 7:30 just to check in case.... They said everything is open. Then less than 45 minutes later it was closed.



It is on the website now but I had to click on the page and of course I don't know when it was put up.


----------



## sponica

dfularz said:


> We were actually in line to board group A last night at 8:30 to fly down. Luckily I was on FB and a friend posted to me about the closure. I quickly googled it and was shocked! We got right out of line, canceled that flight (SW workers there were AMAZING!!!) Thank goodness I saw FB or we would have arrived for a major shock!! Took forever to get someone at Disney but supposedly they are fully refunding me. I had seen about Disneyland, so I actually called guest services around 7:30 just to check in case.... They said everything is open. Then less than 45 minutes later it was closed.




You almost ended up being a real life Clark Griswold! "Sorry folks, wallyworld is closed"


----------



## disneydreamer781

StacyStrong said:


> Personally, I think this is the wrong way to look at this.
> They were selling park tickets through theEnd March until... they weren’t.
> Just because you can book a resort at a discount right this second, doesn’t mean that an hour from now they will stop.
> Yes, they WANT people coming and they want the parks open, but it can change in a second.



Exactly. At this time, they are automatically cancelling reservations and refunding payments even if people don't cancel so obviously they won't be accepting new reservations. Hotels are open because of the guests that are currently there.


----------



## CastAStone

Re: Cirque:


AmishGuy91 said:


> Yes, I called them last night and got a refund for opening night 3/20.


Re: Waiting on hold:


lionkingzimba said:


> Although it sounds not working, maybe try emailing them? I tried many times to process my package refund on phone but no one answers, and *I did send an email out to them around 5 hours ago and got a reply already that the package can be refunded and processed.*
> 
> It might not be the best way, but there is no harm to try.
> 
> *The CM on phone did tell me to add "URGENT" in the title line if your arrival is within the next few days so that they can be prioritised*.


@GADisneyDad14 These might be useful tidbits to add to post #1.


----------



## yulilin3

disneydreamer781 said:


> Exactly. At this time, they are automatically cancelling reservations and refunding payments even if people don't cancel so obviously they won't be accepting new reservations. Hotels are open because of the guests that are currently there.


they are accepting new reservations
ETA: now they are not


----------



## Malestrom Troll

Last month I renewed my AP that is set to expire 3/20/20. Will the 16 days be added on to the new AP?


----------



## yulilin3

Malestrom Troll said:


> Last month I renewed my AP that is set to expire 3/20/20. Will the 16 days be added on to the new AP?


yes, part of the WDW statement


----------



## Michael77

Our trip 3/22-3/29 is canceled. Any experience in how WDW will process our refund if we cancel and not modify? We paid down the balance w/ CC and multiple Disney Gift cards.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> they are accepting new reservations
> ETA: now they are not



Sad, but the right move IMO. Thanks for the update.


----------



## jeneric997

yulilin3 said:


> they are accepting new reservations
> ETA: now they are not


Good- as a parent of a DCP kid at a resort- she is hopeful people will leave as soon as they possibly can.


----------



## sponica

yulilin3 said:


> they are accepting new reservations
> ETA: now they are not



I wondered if the IT was lagging a bit, with all the changes over the past 18 hours or so....


----------



## yulilin3

Just got word from a friend that works at AoA they are NOT taking new reservations, just confirmation of what I just saw online


----------



## jeneric997

yulilin3 said:


> Just got word from a friend that works at AoA they are NOT taking new reservations, just confirmation of what I just saw online


My AoA kid says thank you- you were scaring her


----------



## CaryHaven

Here now, and I haven’t had a chance to read everything but in case no one has mentioned it yet… Spoke with some cast members who assured us that the annual passes would be extended out. They are unsure how long at this point, but there is supposed to be some news on the website shortly if it’s not there already


----------



## JulieBeeRN

We are at GF right now.   The CM have been wonderful to work with!


----------



## yulilin3

jeneric997 said:


> My AoA kid says thank you- you were scaring her


they still have to be there though, my friend says they should be getting paid more  I'm surprised Disney is paying scheduled bot not working CM at all


----------



## yulilin3

CaryHaven said:


> Here now, and I haven’t had a chance to read everything but in case no one has mentioned it yet… Spoke with some cast members who assured us that the annual passes would be extended out. They are unsure how long at this point, but there is supposed to be some news on the website shortly if it’s not there already


already posted this morning, about 4 pages back. Extended for the number of days the parks are closed


----------



## JulieBeeRN

I wonder why the DL hotels are closing but the WDW hotels aren’t closing down (yet, knock on wood).


----------



## jeneric997

yulilin3 said:


> they still have to be there though, my friend says they should be getting paid more  I'm surprised Disney is paying scheduled bot not working CM at all


I'm surprised they are keeping the DCP kids working, and not giving their shifts to the CMs.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I am going to sound crazy, or maybe just right for those of us who love Disney enough to be here, but waking up this morning felt like waking up as a teenager after a break up.  It’s sinking in I think. This was such a big trip for us.
> 
> Anyways, how close are you to WDW? If it isn‘t too bad of a drive, what about middle ground, keep a night or two to try Riviera at that rate. I would worry an extended resort only stay at this time could wind up really depressing when it fully sinks in that WDW around you is closed. But you know yourself and your party on that regard. And of course be fully prepared to leave either if things close or if things escalate and you are no longer comfortable. We could wake up any day and find an outbreak at WDW or a WDW resort, heck we could find that out at any minute of the day.



We aren't close, 1800 miles away. You're right, one of our biggest worries is we'll get there and it will just depress us even more. We have finally decided to just let things cancel. We our June trip on the book, but couldn't afford even the AP rates for the Riviera. But, appears the rate has gone down significantly and is even less that what we were paying with the 40% off, so we changed from the WL for part of our stay. We're looking now at tacking on a few nights at the YC concierge now.  My grandson and I got upgraded to concierge there last October and he fell in love with it, so just a little something to perk up his spirits for having lost the trip next week.

Thanks for your input, it was quite helpful.  I keep telling myself it's just a vacation, but I just can't stand disappointing him. This grandma cannot take the sad face and tears!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> We aren't close, 1800 miles away. You're right, one of our biggest worries is we'll get there and it will just depress us even more. We have finally decided to just let things cancel. We our June trip on the book, but couldn't afford even the AP rates for the Riviera. But, appears the rate has gone down significantly and is even less that what we were paying with the 40% off, so we changed from the WL for part of our stay. We're looking now at tacking on a few nights at the YC concierge now.  My grandson and I got upgraded to concierge there last October and he fell in love with it, so just a little something to perk up his spirits for having lost the trip next week.
> 
> Thanks for your input, it was quite helpful.  I keep telling myself it's just a vacation, but I just can't stand disappointing him. This grandma cannot take the sad face and tears!



I totally understand. The worst part of all of this was having to tell the kids. Sorry you lost your trip .


----------



## hereforthechurros

hereforthechurros said:


> Here today. Magical Express, resorts and Disney Springs are crowded. Airports both ways were jamming like nothing was out of the ordinary.
> 
> Leaving Sunday but thinking of flying out Saturday. Curious to see how things change. Avoiding the parks this trip so I can’t speak to that.
> 
> Stay healthy everyone.


We decided to fly home tomorrow. Bummer to cut things short but with the shutdown we don’t need to be here taking up resources. You can’t even call the “front desk” from your room, it just rings and rings. Call centers must be insane. Front desk at SSR was fully staffed so I appreciate them moving people through as quickly as they could. Also doesn’t feel as fun being here and having to worry about so many things both here and at home. There’s always next time!


----------



## sponica

JulieBeeRN said:


> I wonder why the DL hotels are closing but the WDW hotels aren’t closing down (yet, knock on wood).



Volume. There are something like 30k rooms (according to google, so take it with a grain of salt). Multiple that number by 2 to account for solo travelers and larger parties. That leaves you with ~60k people that need to leave. If even half of those people drive, it's going to take time for 30k people to find seats on airplanes.


----------



## ram2016

yulilin3 said:


> Just got word from a friend that works at AoA they are NOT taking new reservations, just confirmation of what I just saw online



no reservations during the closure or at all?


----------



## OKWFan88

does anyone know what phone number to call to cancel the After hour tickets? Is that guest relations or ticket area?


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

OKWFan88 said:


> does anyone know what phone number to call to cancel the After hour tickets? Is that guest relations or ticket area?



If the date is within the closed dates they will automatically cancel and refund your card.


----------



## abnihon

Is anyone still going in March for a resort only trip?  
That may be my plan in April if the closure is extended.
I wonder if all resort dining/activities will continue on and if maybe they would bring in special characters like during a hurricane.
Also wondering about Cirque du Soleil since we have tickets...


----------



## hereforthechurros

Michael77 said:


> Our trip 3/22-3/29 is canceled. Any experience in how WDW will process our refund if we cancel and not modify? We paid down the balance w/ CC and multiple Disney Gift cards.


Not an exact one-for-one but we canceled our night at Dolphin (wasn’t easy btw, Marriott is not wanting to help) and were told that because of the large number of refunds they are issuing it would take a while to show up.


----------



## vinotinto

“_ANNUAL PASSES
How does the closure of Walt Disney World impact annual passes?
Walt Disney World annual passes will be extended by the number of days the parks are closed, March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020.”_

Has anyone seen their AP dates already extended?

Our expiration date has not changed yet, but we do not have a trip in March. In fact, while super nice of Disney, we probably won’t be able to use an extension since our Spring Break is April 4-12 and I think it’s highly possible the closing will be extended, like it was extended in Tokyo. But still curious if anyone has seen extensions.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> Just got word from a friend that works at AoA they are NOT taking new reservations, just confirmation of what I just saw online


Possibly condensing resort stays? That explains all the upgrades they were offering yesterday. I got no phone call, but I'm at (was, ouch) the Riviera in a 1 br so upgrading us to YC ( where I read the upgrades were going to) really wouldn't be an upgrade and the Riviera may be one they aren't trying to reduce guests in.


----------



## sponica

vinotinto said:


> “_ANNUAL PASSES
> How does the closure of Walt Disney World impact annual passes?
> Walt Disney World annual passes will be extended by the number of days the parks are closed, March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020.”_
> 
> *Has anyone seen their AP dates already extended?*




I imagine it might take some time for IT to update that info.


----------



## escriven75

MommaBerd said:


> I also want to extend a “social distance” hug to everyone who has had their vacations cancelled. A Disney vacation is more than “just” a vacation; it takes so much time and effort to plan and all the dreams that are created in the process...my heart goes out to each and every one of you.


Its wonderful how supportive everyone here is being.  Like you said it is just a vacation but we all know its a bit more than that.  It was not a fun mom moment waking my kids up to break the news to them.  I let them wait until today to hear the sad news.  We've had a rough couple of years in my family and haven't been able to get to Disney in a while and this was something we were all really looking forward to.  A break from busy work and school...a mental reset button after some tough stuff we've had to deal with.  I know everyone is feeling pretty bummed today as they do the UNPLANNING that they've been planning for months.  With everything changing so fast it is hard to know how to begin rescheduling too!!  We may have a chance to go at the end of summer but the current summer discounts only extend thru July 9th.  I was thinking it might be time for us to finally splurge and stay at AK but only can if there's a discount!  Wishing you all well and good health to everyone!!!


----------



## yulilin3

ram2016 said:


> no reservations during the closure or at all?


no new reservations during the closure period


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I totally understand. The worst part of all of this was having to tell the kids. Sorry you lost your trip .


Thank you! It was the hardest thing ever! I went to my daughter's house to be there when she told him So hard, he was all smiles at the door and I knew what was coming. Fingers crossed tightly that by June/July this will all be over. I'd love to tell him what we did with the reservations, but it's going to have to wait until I'm sure we won't go through this again. I'm just letting my current reservations and pre paids drop off naturally to get the refunds. I can't face actually cancelling them myself or calling. Disney is going to have to do it for me!!  This love of Disney can be hard sometimes.


----------



## disneydreamer781

OKWFan88 said:


> does anyone know what phone number to call to cancel the After hour tickets? Is that guest relations or ticket area?



Since parks are closed between March 16-31 according to the Disney website all prepaid dining and experience tickets during that period will be automatically refunded. You could call the main number but I would think you'll be holding on for a while.


----------



## gatormom2tots

So the wording is confusing...or maybe I am just reading to much into it.  We have AoA booked March 30-4 (through 3rd party) and 1 night at BC.  At THIS point, we had AH planned for Monday (30th) and Pool Day the 31st (BC) and then 3 day tickets for the rest of the trip.  It says for the hotel reservations that they will cancel if no changes or modifications are made.  

But what if we just keep them?  Except for AH, we weren't going into the parks until that Wednesday anyway (the 1st).  Are they saying that they are going to be cancelled regardless, or will they let us stay there?

Of course, this is assuming parks open back up on the 1st, which I am skeptical about.  In that case we will cancel and reschedule.


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

HokieRaven5 said:


> Is anyone still going in March for a resort only trip?
> That may be my plan in April if the closure is extended.
> I wonder if all resort dining/activities will continue on and if maybe they would bring in special characters like during a hurricane.
> *Also wondering about Cirque du Soleil since we have tickets...*


We have tickets as well but for late April.  I'm guessing if shows are cancelled everyone will get reimbursed from their point of purchase.


----------



## disneydreamer781

gatormom2tots said:


> So the wording is confusing...or maybe I am just reading to much into it.  We have AoA booked March 30-4 (through 3rd party) and 1 night at BC.  At THIS point, we had AH planned for Monday (30th) and Pool Day the 31st (BC) and then 3 day tickets for the rest of the trip.  It says for the hotel reservations that they will cancel if no changes or modifications are made.
> 
> But what if we just keep them?  Except for AH, we weren't going into the parks until that Wednesday anyway (the 1st).  Are they saying that they are going to be cancelled regardless, or will they let us stay there?
> 
> Of course, this is assuming parks open back up on the 1st, which I am skeptical about.  In that case we will cancel and reschedule.



If you made the first half of the reservation through a third party I'd contact them.


----------



## OKWFan88

disneydreamer781 said:


> Since parks are closed between March 16-31 according to the Disney website all prepaid dining and experience tickets during that period will be automatically refunded. You could call the main number but I would think you'll be holding on for a while.


Thanks, I have an after hours for 3/30/20 which sounds like will be automatically cancelled and refunded, but then i have another one on 4/1/20 and technically the park might open but I've already had to cancel my trip as 4/1/20 was the last day we were going to be there. So not sure if they will cancel that one too?


----------



## disneydreamer781

OKWFan88 said:


> Thanks, I have an after hours for 3/30/20 which sounds like will be automatically cancelled and refunded, but then i have another one on 4/1/20 and technically the park might open but I've already had to cancel my trip as 4/1/20 was the last day we were going to be there. So not sure if they will cancel that one too?



I'm sure that would also be the case for 4/1 since the trip was automatically canceled. If it is not refunded automatically, I would for sure contact them once you receive a refund for the first AH and not see the second. Hopefully it will all work out the first time.


----------



## yulilin3

gatormom2tots said:


> So the wording is confusing...or maybe I am just reading to much into it.  We have AoA booked March 30-4 (through 3rd party) and 1 night at BC.  At THIS point, we had AH planned for Monday (30th) and Pool Day the 31st (BC) and then 3 day tickets for the rest of the trip.  It says for the hotel reservations that they will cancel if no changes or modifications are made.
> 
> But what if we just keep them?  Except for AH, we weren't going into the parks until that Wednesday anyway (the 1st).  Are they saying that they are going to be cancelled regardless, or will they let us stay there?
> 
> Of course, this is assuming parks open back up on the 1st, which I am skeptical about.  In that case we will cancel and reschedule.


If you still want to go I would call and tell them you are planning on coming. The situation is fluid, so a decision closer to your arrival day might be best


----------



## lvloopingbag

Michael77 said:


> Our trip 3/22-3/29 is canceled. Any experience in how WDW will process our refund if we cancel and not modify? We paid down the balance w/ CC and multiple Disney Gift cards.


Disney will refund the respective amounts you paid back to the credit card and gift cards......


----------



## yulilin3

For the locals or those staying Raglan Rd St Patrick festival seems to still be on for this weekend through Tuesday


----------



## Miffy

This situation is a good reminder about how much easier things can be if there are changes or cancellations and you booked direct through WDW, instead of through something like Orbitz. I'm not dissing Orbitz, but I once had a WDW reservation through them and it was so difficult to change--I had to because of an oncoming blizzard--that I ended up canceling it altogether and rebooking directly through Disney. We ended up having to change it again, only through Disney it was super easy.

Meanwhile, I'm so sorry for everyone who's vacation has been canceled. We _need_ our WDW vacations. We're booked starting April 29th and I'm kind of holding my breath. Usually I bask in the pre-trip planning and anticipation, but right now I'm just staying as Zen as possible. Maybe it'll happen and maybe it won't. But my health and the health of everyone else are far more important than my Disney addiction.


----------



## cakebaker

I'm just glad we'll be going back at some point, hopefully June. I've got $2500 tied up in gift cards. Just bought $1500 more this past Monday. Another reminder- always keep your gift cards if you paid for something refundable with them. They will only refund back to the original source of payment. I have several hard ticket events I paid for with gift cards.


----------



## PrincessNelly

yulilin3 said:


> no new reservations during the closure period


Its weird that 3rd party sites are still selling rooms for disney resorts right now during the closure


----------



## yulilin3

Varsity Cheer after hours event still on for Sunday night after 10pm.
If anyone is interested to see how the park looks like on Sunday evening I'll be live streaming starting at around 6pm until 10pm. Can't post a link of the facebook page I work for per Dis guidelines but the name is in my signature


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

cakebaker said:


> I'm just glad we'll be going back at some point, hopefully June. I've got $2500 tied up in gift cards. Just bought $1500 more this past Monday. Another reminder- always keep your gift cards if you paid for something refundable with them. They will only refund back to the original source of payment. I have several hard ticket events I paid for with gift cards.


Does anyone know what they do if a gift card has the max 1000.00 on it? I paid with a lot of different gcs, and then maxed them all to 1000 for next week.  
Im worried my refunds will bounce.


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessNelly said:


> Its weird that 3rd party sites are still selling rooms for disney resorts right now during the closure


also weird that you can still book a dining reservation on MDE for an in park restaurant. I think it's a matter of time before they get all the technology up to what's happening
ETA: managed to grab a PP and 7DMT fp for April 1st (looking on the positive side of things here)


----------



## BrerMama

Has anyone been able to get through to Disney today? Unfortunately according to the website wording, Disney is not automatically refunded packages with check in today or tomorrow and we have to call before our check in day to change to another date. I have been calling for six hours, three different numbers, and have yet to get anything other then a busy signal or “I’m sorry.”


----------



## wilkydelts

Did Disney remove anyone else's FP+ from their MDE Plans page? Mine are all gone for 3/30


----------



## Moliphino

wilkydelts said:


> Did Disney remove anyone else's FP+ from their MDE Plans page? Mine are all gone for 3/30



Yup, all of mine for 3/21-29 are gone now.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

wilkydelts said:


> Did Disney remove anyone else's FP+ from their MDE Plans page? Mine are all gone for 3/30



FWIW, sometime mid morning Disney added this statement to their info page:

*FASTPASS+*
_*Do I need to cancel my FastPass+ reservation scheduled for March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 when the parks are closed?*
All FastPass+ reservations during this time period will be automatically cancelled._


----------



## disneydreamer781

BrerMama said:


> Has anyone been able to get through to Disney today? Unfortunately according to the website wording, Disney is not automatically refunded packages with check in today or tomorrow and we have to call before our check in day to change to another date. I have been calling for six hours, three different numbers, and have yet to get anything other then a busy signal or “I’m sorry.”



If your trip falls within the dates posted they should refund you. Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## wilkydelts

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW, sometime mid morning Disney added this statement to their info page:
> 
> *FASTPASS+*
> _*Do I need to cancel my FastPass+ reservation scheduled for March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 when the parks are closed?*
> All FastPass+ reservations during this time period will be automatically cancelled._



I saw that, just found it surprising that it already happened. I just figured their were much bigger fish to fry then FP+.


----------



## disneydreamer781

I found a lot of DVC availability on Wednesday for dates next week into next weekend at all resorts and strange to see VGF, BWV and BLT theme park rooms available. Now I wonder if people were canceling their DVC reservations or Disney was?


----------



## KristinU

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Does anyone know what they do if a gift card has the max 1000.00 on it? I paid with a lot of different gcs, and then maxed them all to 1000 for next week.
> Im worried my refunds will bounce.



I believe they'll issue you a new gift card and send it to you physically via snail mail.  At least that's how they handled it a couple of years ago when I was issued a refund and I had pitched the cards that I had paid with (learned my lesson on that one!)


----------



## CMac72

wilkydelts said:


> Did Disney remove anyone else's FP+ from their MDE Plans page? Mine are all gone for 3/30


All of our FP+ times have been removed. We were going to be there 3/21-3/28 for Spring Break. The only thing showing now are the resort and dining reservations, BBB, Pirates League and Savi's Workshop appts. My parents booked the trip so they will be calling this weekend to change once we decide on new travel dates. Hoping for early May, but I have my doubts that this thing will blow over by then. May end up with the first week of June which is not what we want to do since by that time it is REALLY hot and the crowds have picked up significantly.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

wilkydelts said:


> I saw that, just found it surprising that it already happened. I just figured their were much bigger fish to fry then FP+.



Only guessing... but I assume it has something to do with whatever tech they are doing on the backend with closing parks/removing tickets which would have made them go away anyway and they’re just making the statement as to the results, and likely tons of inbound calls asking about what they should do with FPs from people not well versed in the ways of MDE.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/smug...-spread-concerns-at-disneys-hollywood-studios


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/smug...-spread-concerns-at-disneys-hollywood-studios



Smart considering what @yulilin3 said yesterday with the kid that had one in his mouth.


----------



## mckennarose

Spridell said:


> Smart considering what @yulilin3 said yesterday with the kid that had one in his mouth.


Didn't she post yesterday that they had stopped this already, since people kept budging ahead to be the pilot?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

It sounds like they are trying different things over the last two days. My DW rode this AM and said they did not use cards.


----------



## tommygunn

I am just really really sad about this.  Somehow this makes everything really hit home for me.  I think I need therapy.


----------



## kbelle8995

Understandable.  Nothing spreads a virus than going to a packed park


----------



## yulilin3

mckennarose said:


> Didn't she post yesterday that they had stopped this already, since people kept budging ahead to be the pilot?


Yeah, i was there last night with cards,  they decided to give it another try,  like a poster wrote on the sw attraction thread,  this change does very little since the attraction itself is all about touching things


----------



## stindall

Little brother is at MK today, said Peter Pan was 20 minutes earlier. I’m super worried for him but I also can’t totally blame him for getting in what he can when he can when he worked really hard to plan and pay for this trip all on his own. (He’s 23, working musician in Nashville, living on his own) not sure how things are right now, haven’t heard from him or his girlfriend in a bit.


----------



## TresGriffin

Pardon me if this has already been asked, but with APs getting extended by the number of days the parks are closed, does this also extend the renewal period? 

So for example, originally, my AP was to expire on May 12th, so I would’ve had up to June 11th to renew.   With the extension (16 days), my pass now expires on May 28th. Does this now mean that I can renew through June 27th?


----------



## yulilin3

TresGriffin said:


> Pardon me if this has already been asked, but with APs getting extended by the number of days the parks are closed, does this also extend the renewal period?
> 
> So for example, originally, my AP was to expire on May 12th, so I would’ve had up to June 11th to renew.   With the extension (16 days), my pass now expires on May 28th. Does this now mean that I can renew through June 27th?


that's a good question . I would wait a couple of days and then call


----------



## bjck99

BrerMama said:


> Has anyone been able to get through to Disney today? Unfortunately according to the website wording, Disney is not automatically refunded packages with check in today or tomorrow and we have to call before our check in day to change to another date. I have been calling for six hours, three different numbers, and have yet to get anything other then a busy signal or “I’m sorry.”


I’m in the same boat.  We’re suppose to arrive tomorrow through Thursday.  I’ve been trying for hours and cannot get through.  I sent an email so that I have a date on it that shows I’ve been trying to contact them, in case I cannot get through within the next day.  I know we need patience through this time, but I do wish they would allow me to modify the reservation package online.


----------



## jbish

stindall said:


> Little brother is at MK today, said Peter Pan was 20 minutes earlier. I’m super worried for him but I also can’t totally blame him for getting in what he can when he can when he worked really hard to plan and pay for this trip all on his own. (He’s 23, working musician in Nashville, living on his own) not sure how things are right now, haven’t heard from him or his girlfriend in a bit.


Hopefully you aren't hearing from them because they're having a great time and jamming in all the fun they can get!!


----------



## twohitwonder

i wasn't all that upset last night about a nearly 7 hour hold, but to answer my call at 2 or 3 am, only to say they'd call me back today wasn't a great result. i'm getting more annoyed by the minute. it's 1:40pm central and still no call back. anyone who called in last night should have been way at the front of the line this morning. how many hundreds of calls are they taking while pushing me back further in line. frustrating. but, what can you do? i still need to call southwest and signature services too, but wanted to make sure of my cancellation/reschedule first. trip was supposed to start tomorrow.


----------



## litlpixie

I'm in the "My vacation got -canned" club.  Our dates were 3/21-26  and I've already cried and expressed my depression over my lost trip on this thread and my heart goes to everyone else here just as disappointed. The Disney site thankfully made cancelling pretty painless for me by providing the "CANCEL" prompt and it looks like all of our $$ is being refunded for both hotel reservations/tickets with no issue. I was in our office lunchroom telling a co-worker about this nightmare and he says "Just go next month, whats the big deal?" I said "I don't have time to explain fastpasses and a 60 day window to you!!" UGH, I think that bothers me the most! My FPs were BEAUTIFUL!! I finally got the elusive FoP!!! Not to mention MFSR and they were all perfectly tuned to my itinerary. This was also our only opportunity to go this year so looks like I'm starting my 2021 Spring trip planning now.  Stay safe everyone and hope you all get back to our happy place soon!!


----------



## LauraLea

AmishGuy91 said:


> Yes, I called them last night and got a refund for opening night 3/20.



We are local residents.  Did you ask if the performances are being cancelled or are they refunding to those cancelling their trips due to park closure?

Laura


----------



## yulilin3

just a friendly reminder of Dis guidelines, especially the no politics and no cursing/asterisk using https://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI, @Lynne M over on the Resorts Board has set up a new thread for WDW resort related questions/discussion as it relates to Coronavirus rescheduling:  ***Post your questions and experiences with Coronavirus-related canceling/rescheduling of resort reservations here***

There is always inevitable cross-over discussion in these situations since for many a WDW trip involves intertwined elements of both the resorts and parks.  @Lynne M and the pros on the Resorts board can help with resort-specific planning/cancellation issues.


----------



## twohitwonder

litlpixie said:


> I'm in the "My vacation got -canned" club.  Our dates were 3/21-26  and I've already cried and expressed my depression over my lost trip on this thread and my heart goes to everyone else here just as disappointed. The Disney site thankfully made cancelling pretty painless for me by providing the "CANCEL" prompt and it looks like all of our $$ is being refunded for both hotel reservations/tickets with no issue. I was in our office lunchroom telling a co-worker about this nightmare and he says "Just go next month, whats the big deal?" I said "I don't have time to explain fastpasses and a 60 day window to you!!" UGH, I think that bothers me the most! My FPs were BEAUTIFUL!! I finally got the elusive FoP!!! Not to mention MFSR and they were all perfectly tuned to my itinerary. This was also our only opportunity to go this year so looks like I'm starting my 2021 Spring trip planning now.  Stay safe everyone and hope you all get back to our happy place soon!!


boo! no fun at all. sorry for you guys too. when you hit the cancel prompt, did it give you an option as far as refund goes or did it just automatically go back to the card on file? i used several disney gift cards and wasn't sure how the credit would work if i didn't reschedule. southwest wouldn't work with me. my new dates for an october trip are 30 days after my southwest funds expire since i booked tomorrow's flight so long ago. so, now i'm thinking cancel completely is the way to go.


----------



## Coffee66

litlpixie said:


> I'm in the "My vacation got -canned" club.  Our dates were 3/21-26  and I've already cried and expressed my depression over my lost trip on this thread and my heart goes to everyone else here just as disappointed. The Disney site thankfully made cancelling pretty painless for me by providing the "CANCEL" prompt and it looks like all of our $$ is being refunded for both hotel reservations/tickets with no issue. I was in our office lunchroom telling a co-worker about this nightmare and he says "Just go next month, whats the big deal?" I said "I don't have time to explain fastpasses and a 60 day window to you!!" UGH, I think that bothers me the most! My FPs were BEAUTIFUL!! I finally got the elusive FoP!!! Not to mention MFSR and they were all perfectly tuned to my itinerary. This was also our only opportunity to go this year so looks like I'm starting my 2021 Spring trip planning now.  Stay safe everyone and hope you all get back to our happy place soon!!


Disney can and should issue a super fast pass to people that have been disenfranchise d . a easy fix for a tech savvy company.


----------



## AggieDizzer

litlpixie said:


> I'm in the "My vacation got -canned" club.  Our dates were 3/21-26  and I've already cried and expressed my depression over my lost trip on this thread and my heart goes to everyone else here just as disappointed. The Disney site thankfully made cancelling pretty painless for me by providing the "CANCEL" prompt and it looks like all of our $$ is being refunded for both hotel reservations/tickets with no issue. I was in our office lunchroom telling a co-worker about this nightmare and he says "Just go next month, whats the big deal?" I said "I don't have time to explain fastpasses and a 60 day window to you!!" UGH, I think that bothers me the most! My FPs were BEAUTIFUL!! I finally got the elusive FoP!!! Not to mention MFSR and they were all perfectly tuned to my itinerary. This was also our only opportunity to go this year so looks like I'm starting my 2021 Spring trip planning now.  Stay safe everyone and hope you all get back to our happy place soon!!



SOOO sorry! I get all of this....very bummed for you, sending love and good feelings your way!


----------



## mckennarose

I've officially put Disney on the back burner for now.  I'll keep up with the thread but our attention is to more pressing matters here over trying to work out our Disney vacation ATM.  Our state has just closed ALL schools for the next two weeks.  It's getting serious here.  Everyone be safe.

I will check the status of Disney when the two+ week initial closure is over, unless they extend it further by then.  I feel that we still have some time to work things out for our May trip so I'm not overly concerned.  

I'm sorry for everyone trying to fix immediate trips during the closure, but I am very glad that Disney is making things convenient with cancellations and refunding money or working with tickets.


----------



## cakebaker

If you HAVE to call- try the AP line if you're an AP holder. Much as I didn't want to, I had to and got through to a human right away. They did have to transfer me for an hour wait, but not bad considering. They were very nice and sympathetic. I couldn't have asked for them to offer better service.


----------



## Isabelle12345

TresGriffin said:


> Pardon me if this has already been asked, but with APs getting extended by the number of days the parks are closed, does this also extend the renewal period?
> 
> So for example, originally, my AP was to expire on May 12th, so I would’ve had up to June 11th to renew.   With the extension (16 days), my pass now expires on May 28th. Does this now mean that I can renew through June 27th?



https://blogmickey.com/walt-disney-world-extends-annual-passes-coronavirus-covid-19Looks like they will extend them


----------



## yulilin3

Isabelle12345 said:


> https://blogmickey.com/walt-disney-world-extends-annual-passes-coronavirus-covid-19Looks like they will extend them


The poster is asking if renewal dates will also be extended, which Disney's site does not clarify


----------



## MeridaAnn

I'm so torn. My parents and little brother are staying with me for their Spring Break (I live near Tampa) and we were supposed to go to Hollywood Studios on Tuesday, using the complementary tickets that I have (two for singing in Candlelight Processional and one from the gondolas' opening week incident). I was so excited especially for my little brother to go on the new Star Wars rides (he's 16 and he was super excited for them).

We could *technically* still go on Sunday instead. I know logically that it's not a good idea - we need to just stick to ourselves, go to the beach and focus on other things that we can do without getting too close to others, but avoid crowded places. But the emotional side of me is stuck on the fact that I had a great plan set up for the day that would still work for Sunday and I don't know if my family will get another chance to come down to visit this year and my little brother has had so many different frustrations and disappointments this past year that I just wanted this one thing to go right for him!

I imagine the parks will be extra crowded Sunday, too, with anyone local scrambling to use their last chance to visit before the shutdown, which is another big point against going. I know we need to not go, but it's so tough knowing that the option is still technically there...


----------



## OADad

We have Gold Annual Passes that are due to expire mid-December.  Currently looks like any (or at least most) extension to those would fall within the black out dates.  Any thoughts as to whether they would either lift the black out or add the extension post-black out?


----------



## Boopuff

I feel for everyone who was supposed to be traveling to WDW in the coming weeks.  But all in all I think it was a brave move for Disney to close up shop.  I think the virus crazy train will eventually put on the brakes, and keeping social distance will really help speed up the end of the virus.  Good luck to everyone re-planning.  I'm praying my June trip will still be a go.


----------



## Coffee66

Boopuff said:


> I feel for everyone who was supposed to be traveling to WDW in the coming weeks.  But all in all I think it was a brave move for Disney to close up shop.  I think the virus crazy train will eventually put on the brakes, and keeping social distance will really help speed up the end of the virus.  Good luck to everyone re-planning.  I'm praying my June trip will still be a go.


I wouldn't call it a brave move. I think close on your own or will close it for you.


----------



## e_yerger

I agree with a PP - putting my Disney decision making on the back burner right now! Trip planned currently over Easter weekend and we aren't making any decisions yet on if we should cancel or not.


----------



## stindall

jbish said:


> Hopefully you aren't hearing from them because they're having a great time and jamming in all the fun they can get!!



That was the case! We generally have a no phones on vacation unless it’s for vacation specific stuff (ie photos or MDE) so I’m sure that’s what he’s doing! Will update if anything virus related happens.


----------



## jekjones1558

I tried scrolling through to find this answer but maybe I missed it:  My DSis and hubby are there now using my DVC points.  They were scheduled to leave March 18 but now will leave March 16.  I will work with DVC Member Services regarding the 2 room nights but I feel badly about the 2 hopper days on each of their tickets.  I know that those tickets will automatically be extended to the end of this year but they live in MN and won't be flying back again this year.  Do you think there could be any other option for getting some value for those 2 days?  They will be using my DVC points for Aulani next January--maybe some kind of credit they could use there?  I know this is petty compared to other people's issues.  Kind of embarrassed to ask.


----------



## Moderate Traveler

This thread is about the impact of the Coronavirus on our Disney plans, my plans are impacted by the closure but I'm wondering what others who are traveling from out of state doing instead?  Are you still going to Florida or cancelling your trip altogether?  If you're still going are going to beaches, making it a resort only vacation, or something else?  I'm thinking of still heading down with my family but wondering if that's just a foolish decision.  After 2 weeks straight of no school/work from home, I can only imagine we are going to be screaming for some R&R!


----------



## Rwsm0319

This may have been covered and I didn't see it, so I apologize if I'm asking something already answered. I just logged into my account just to see what it looked like and I don't even see my tickets now. I thought maybe I could change the date on them in my account, but it doesn't look like that's an option since they're missing (or maybe I'm looking in the wrong spot) and all of the FP are gone. So, I'm assuming I need to call Disney now to handle tickets? I was trying to avoid it since I knew the lines would be busy. We were staying with friends on their DVC points, so I can't do anything about the reservation part. I just need to deal with our tickets.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rwsm0319 said:


> This may have been covered and I didn't see it, so I apologize if I'm asking something already answered. I just logged into my account just to see what it looked like and I don't even see my tickets now. I thought maybe I could change the date on them in my account, but it doesn't look like that's an option since they're missing (or maybe I'm looking in the wrong spot) and all of the FP are gone. So, I'm assuming I need to call Disney now to handle tickets? I was trying to avoid it since I knew the lines would be busy. We were staying with friends on their DVC points, so I can't do anything about the reservation part. I just need to deal with our tickets.



First I'd make sure you're looking in the right spot.  Where/how are you looking at your tickets?

Also, it's not entirely unheard of for MDE to not show tickets even though they are really there, so could be that. 

I'm assuming there is likely some massive IT things going on behind the scenes with all of this auto cancellation stuff, certainly possible some screwiness going on with MDE as well.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

jekjones1558 said:


> I tried scrolling through to find this answer but maybe I missed it:  My DSis and hubby are there now using my DVC points.  They were scheduled to leave March 18 but now will leave March 16.  I will work with DVC Member Services regarding the 2 room nights but I feel badly about the 2 hopper days on each of their tickets.  I know that those tickets will automatically be extended to the end of this year but they live in MN and won't be flying back again this year.  Do you think there could be any other option for getting some value for those 2 days?  They will be using my DVC points for Aulani next January--maybe some kind of credit they could use there?  I know this is petty compared to other people's issues.  Kind of embarrassed to ask.



Unfortunately, Aulani and WDW parks aren't connected in any way, so the CMs would not have a mechanism to offer that kind of credit.  I think the best you could do is call guest services to see if they could extend the ticket further or, perhaps, offer some type of partial refund.  I'm sure a ton of guests are in the same boat.  Not everyone can simply reschedule a trip for this year.  It certainly doesn't hurt to ask.



Moderate Traveler said:


> This thread is about the impact of the Coronavirus on our Disney plans, my plans are impacted by the closure but I'm wondering what others who are traveling from out of state doing instead?  Are you still going to Florida or cancelling your trip altogether?  If you're still going are going to beaches, making it a resort only vacation, or something else?  I'm thinking of still heading down with my family but wondering if that's just a foolish decision.  After 2 weeks straight of no school/work from home, I can only imagine we are going to be screaming for some R&R!



We are out-of-state and, even before the WDW closure announcement, I was thinking we would make our trip mostly a resort/pool/water park kind of trip.  I even thought about driving to Vermont, the Poconos or upstate NY to do something more locally and without the large crowds that WDW draws.  After all of the sporting events were cancelled and that man flew on Jetblue from JFK to Palm Beach AFTER receiving his positive diagnosis, I decided staying home was the best thing to do for our family to do.  Perhaps I've reached the paranoid stage, but I have a lot of control over the cleanliness of our home environment here and can limit our contact with others somewhat.  I'm certainly hoping this doesn't last long, but until things get a little better, we are staying put.


----------



## wee-haggis

Does anyone know if I can get a refund for my Cirque Du Soliel show tickets?


----------



## AmishGuy91

wee-haggis said:


> Does anyone know if I can get a refund for my Cirque Du Soliel show tickets?



Yes I did last night for the 3/20 performance.


----------



## tjmw2727

Another parent of a CP here, dd started mid January and I was booked to visit starting next Friday 3/20.  She was just starting to get a little homesick so the timing was perfect....

I canceled AP room only rate online without issue thankfully and will reschedule my flights (SWA so it should be easy!). 

Already re-booked a room for Easter weekend just in case that is an option, don't care much about good FP just want some daughter time and some Epcot time: 

DD is  planning to stay for now as she wants to be available when the parks re-open, she loves her program and co-workers and luckily really likes her roommates as well. 

Stay well everyone!


----------



## Carolnole

Success! Just got off the phone with Disney customer service- changed my end of March trip to mid June and saved a little $ with a better room!


----------



## osufeth24

Don't usually watch vloggers, but was watching a couple that were in MK last night when the news dropped about closing WDW.  You can just see the sadness and disbelief in their eyes.


----------



## Moms

Ksquared said:


> I feel your pain.  Our trip is April 3-9th with a few days at Universal at end of trip.  I'm not sure what to do at this point.  On one hand, I feel like if the parks re-open April 1st, then I possibly could go but how will we know how things are going to progress with this virus.  I feel like if I wait and see it will be harder to move and then I have to figure out when I can move my trip as I'm thinking summer is going to get allot busier with so many postponed trips.  I feel awful for all the people who have trips scheduled the next 2 weeks but at least their decision has been made for them = they need to postpone.  For me, I still feel like I'm in limbo and not sure what I should do.


We are scheduled April 4th through the 10th and are at this point taking a wait and see approach.  Our reservations can be cancelled as little as two days before arrival day and we will only loise $200.    There is some wiggle room on our plane tickets as well.  We haven’t got much leeway in the schedule so won’t be rescheduling ... and now the schools are closing so Spring break might get screwed up anyway.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

litlpixie said:


> UGH, I think that bothers me the most! My FPs were BEAUTIFUL!!


My family is coping pretty well with our trip cancellation.  We know that we'll reschedule at some point in the future.  

But, yeah, the hardest part for me was that I had a SWEET lineup of primo FPs throughout the week.  FoP, MFSR, MMRR, 7DMT, PP... plus other greats like BTMRR, Space Mtn, Soarin', ToT, Star Tours, RnRC, Kilimanjaro Safari... need I go on?

Plus I had practiced repeatedly and was all primed to snag a ROTR boarding group (maybe on both DHS days if I was lucky).

I'm optimistic that I'll be able to score good FPs when we do re-book, but the lineup I had was just PERFECT!


----------



## abnihon

AmishGuy91 said:


> Yes I did last night for the 3/20 performance.


Was the show canceled?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jbish said:


> Wanna join me and @DGsAtBLT and so many others in bidding goodbye to the ROTR BG thread?  All that practice and by the time we reschedule our trip they won’t be doing BGs anymore and I’ll be forced to figure out how to prioritize SDD, ROTR, MMRR, and MFSR across two days. *sigh* A problem for another time I guess....



Cant believe Disney had the nerve to delete my FP, especially my perfectly planned out DHS days. I just liked looking at them okay .

Being serious for a second, I really was excited to finally be able to share my BG number. Now instead of being in WDW we are at home with the kids until mid April because schools just got closed, glad my province is being proactive but . And to think a few weeks ago my biggest worry was a glitch stopping me from getting a boarding group.


----------



## AmishGuy91

abnihon said:


> Was the show canceled?



No not yet.  I just told her I had to cancel my DisneyWorld trip since they were closing and she refunded me no questions asked.


----------



## nfouey

Maybe this has already been asked and answered. Forgive me if that is the case.

I have 4 not yet activated gold APs. Our trip was for mid April, but we opted to cancel (online. I didn’t clog up the phone lines for my March peeps).

Any idea if I can “return” the unused and not activated annual passes?

thanks in advance


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Disney has made a few tweaks to the language on their operations update page during the day, particularly in regards to APs.   I've attempted to highlight the recent changes below, new text appears in red.

*Update on Walt Disney World Resort Operations *
_In an abundance of caution, and in the best interest of our Guests and Cast Members, we are proceeding with the closure of our theme parks at Walt Disney World Resort, beginning March 16, through the end of the month.

The Walt Disney Company will pay its Cast Members during that closure period.

Disney Resort hotels and Disney Springs will remain open until further notice.  _
_Disney Resort hotels will remain open until further notice. Disney Springs will also remain open._

_We will continue to stay in close contact with appropriate officials and health experts.

Below, you'll find information on impacts to current and upcoming incoming plans. Please continue to check this page for additional updates.  We appreciate your patience and consideration during this unprecedented time.

*TICKETS
May I get a refund on my ticket?*
Unexpired multi-day theme park tickets with unused days, or date-specific theme park tickets with a valid use period during the period March 12, 2020 through March 31, 2020 will automatically be extended to use any date through December 15, 2020. If you are unable to visit by December 15, 2020 you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.

Florida Resident Discover Disney Tickets may be used through July 31, 2020.

Guests who have purchased tickets for Disney After Hours, Disney Villains After Hours and Disney Early Morning Magic from March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 will be automatically refunded.


*ANNUAL PASSES
How does the closure of Walt Disney World impact annual passes?*
Walt Disney World annual passes will be extended by the number of days the parks are closed, March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020._
*How does the closure impact Walt Disney World Annual Passes?*
_We are making the following adjustments for Annual Passholders:_

_All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed._
_Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew._
_For Passholders participating in the Annual Pass Monthly Payment program, your monthly payments will continue as scheduled._
_*When will my new usage dates appear in My Disney Experience?*
Over the coming weeks, your Annual Pass details in My Disney Experience will be updated to reflect new pass usage information.

*Will the blockout and admission calendars be updated online?*
Pass blockout and admission calendars will not be updated during the closure period. Please visit this page for the most updated details.


*RESORTS
I have a future stay at a Disney Resort hotel while the park is closed. What does that mean for my vacation?*
Guests who have not checked in for stays between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 may modify or cancel their Disney Resort room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company package up to their original check-in date. If no action is taken __and guests have not checked in, __Disney will automatically process a refund to the original form of payment within seven days of the original check-in date. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional._

_Note: Refunded amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages will be less cancellation fees imposed by 3rd-party suppliers, including airlines, rentals cars, and 3rd party hotels as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans._

_*What if I want to cancel a Disney Resort hotel reservation after the parks reopen?*
We will waive all Disney imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in through June 30, 2020.

Note: Refunded amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages will be less cancellation fees imposed by 3rd-party suppliers, including airlines, rentals cars, and 3rd party hotels as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans.


*DINING & OTHER EXPERIENCES
I have a pre-paid dining reservation or experience reservation like Droid Depot during the time when the parks are closed.  Will I receive a refund?*
Yes. All pre-paid dining and experience reservations will be automatically refunded if scheduled between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020.

*What happens to dining reservations that required a credit card at the time of booking?*
Reservations made at locations impacted by the closure will not be charged a cancellation or no-show fee._

*FASTPASS+*
_*Do I need to cancel my FastPass+ reservation scheduled for March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 when the parks are closed?*
All FastPass+ reservations during this time period will be automatically cancelled._


----------



## Ashleybs

Moms said:


> We are scheduled April 4th through the 10th and are at this point taking a wait and see approach.  Our reservations can be cancelled as little as two days before arrival day and we will only loise $200.    There is some wiggle room on our plane tickets as well.  We haven’t got much leeway in the schedule so won’t be rescheduling ... and now the schools are closing so Spring break might get screwed up anyway.


Our trip is the 4th - 11th so we are right there with you! This was our first trip to WDW in 11 yrs and are going for our 18th anniversary and my 40th birthday, both while we are there. We are hoping and praying they open back up in time and we are just proceeding right along now. It's spring break for us too and thankfully we hadn't told our boys yet.


----------



## Ashleybs

DGsAtBLT said:


> And to think a few weeks ago my biggest worry was a glitch stopping me from getting a boarding group.



For real!


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

When sporting events, etc. first started getting suspended, my wife asked me, "What's the chance that Disney closes during our vacation time?"

My reply: "There's ZERO chance that will happen."
I'm not wrong often... but when I am, it's a doozy!   

I'm sure she'll never let me live that one down!


----------



## DisneyMom0604

I’d like your opinions here please. We have reservations at Pop for April 17-22 with our FPand everything planned out. I have to pay the rest of our balance by this Tuesday. We are still unsure if we are going to go now and who knows what will be happening by then anyways with this virus and all the closures.

So, I found a deal with B Resort at Disney Springs for super cheap for that same time (half the price of our Pop reservation). Plus, I can cancel up to 72 hours in advance if needed. We decided park transportation isn’t a big deal to us since we will have a car anyways. So, would you change over to B Resort (which still has EMH and 60 day FP+ privileges) or would you keep Pop, pay the balance, and hope for the best?

Everyday things seem to change with this so I’m just not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## ratfam

So today I thought that if my DS is unlikely to find a job right after graduation due to interview cancellations and DD and boyfriend should be done with work/internships before returning to grad school some time in August maybe we could shift our May trip then; unfortunately sounds like that won't work for boyfriend and DD sounded almost in tears that I was even talking about the possibility of our trip not working out, and she is in her 20's.  I really feel for people with young kids facing cancellations.  So now I'm back to riding it out and waiting to see what happens.  Given the travel restrictions my company is placing to protect our business and employees I have no idea whether flights are going to be responsible, and I struggle with whether even considering a vacation is irresponsible from a public health perspective.  It would be long but I am trying to rationalize that worst case we could drive down to avoid the plane.  We used a load of DVC points for a 3BR at Boardwalk so we could always bring cleaning supplies and give everything a going over and avoid the parks if we were uncomfortable.  However I suspect my parents would be uncomfortable seeing us for 2-3 weeks afterwards.  DS is disappointed about not getting the end of his senior year or commencement, so it would be great if there was a way to make this work, but it will all depend on how things progress and whether going would really be frowned upon at my work.  These are really unbelievable times we are living through.  Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## Scooley01

Weird question... Assuming the parks reopen in April some time, do you guys think they might extend the Flower And Garden Festival at all?


----------



## wendow

tjmw2727 said:


> Another parent of a CP here, dd started mid January and I was booked to visit starting next Friday 3/20.  She was just starting to get a little homesick so the timing was perfect....
> 
> I canceled AP room only rate online without issue thankfully and will reschedule my flights (SWA so it should be easy!).
> 
> Already re-booked a room for Easter weekend just in case that is an option, don't care much about good FP just want some daughter time and some Epcot time:
> 
> DD is  planning to stay for now as she wants to be available when the parks re-open, she loves her program and co-workers and luckily really likes her roommates as well.
> 
> Stay well everyone!


My DCP kiddo is staying as well. She is in MK for her role so she is without a job for two weeks but wants to be there when things are back up and running.

My dd began her DCP on Feb 3. Her 17yo sister is booked to go down 3/20. I know the parks will be closed but still considering sending her and letting her and sis hang out at the resort for a few days. I certainly don't want to seem reckless but my dd17 cannot go another time until mid May and she is and has been missing her sister so much. 

My dh & I are still planning to fly down 3/31 and also don't really care much about park time. We both just miss our DCP kiddo and were hoping to spend time with her.


----------



## DisNerdSocal

Moderate Traveler said:


> This thread is about the impact of the Coronavirus on our Disney plans, my plans are impacted by the closure but I'm wondering what others who are traveling from out of state doing instead?  Are you still going to Florida or cancelling your trip altogether?  If you're still going are going to beaches, making it a resort only vacation, or something else?  I'm thinking of still heading down with my family but wondering if that's just a foolish decision.  After 2 weeks straight of no school/work from home, I can only imagine we are going to be screaming for some R&R!



We cancelled completely. I work in emergency services and am considered mission critical. My sons are older teenagers so they're content with sleeping and eating over our planned vacation. We live in Southern California, we can see a little bit of Disney magic when Disneyland reopens. I told my kids to pick anywhere in the world they want to go and I would take them for a weeklong trip over Thanksgiving break (the only time my soon-to-be college student and high schooler brother will have overlapping breaks). They picked the Benelux countries so Europe it is!


----------



## fla4fun

Scooley01 said:


> Weird question... Assuming the parks reopen in April some time, do you guys think they might extend the Flower And Garden Festival at all?


I wish they would, especially if they are closed into April.  There’s no other festival that would be affected if they did and I love F&G.


----------



## jbish

ratfam said:


> So today I thought that if my DS is unlikely to find a job right after graduation due to interview cancellations and DD and boyfriend should be done with work/internships before returning to grad school some time in August maybe we could shift our May trip then; unfortunately sounds like that won't work for boyfriend and DD sounded almost in tears that I was even talking about the possibility of our trip not working out, and she is in her 20's.  I really feel for people with young kids facing cancellations.  So now I'm back to riding it out and waiting to see what happens.  Given the travel restrictions my company is placing to protect our business and employees I have no idea whether flights are going to be responsible, and I struggle with whether even considering a vacation is irresponsible from a public health perspective.  It would be long but I am trying to rationalize that worst case we could drive down to avoid the plane.  We used a load of DVC points for a 3BR at Boardwalk so we could always bring cleaning supplies and give everything a going over and avoid the parks if we were uncomfortable.  However I suspect my parents would be uncomfortable seeing us for 2-3 weeks afterwards.  DS is disappointed about not getting the end of his senior year or commencement, so it would be great if there was a way to make this work, but it will all depend on how things progress and whether going would really be frowned upon at my work.  These are really unbelievable times we are living through.  Stay safe and healthy.


I’m right there with you. It’s killing me to have to cancel. We still have time to do it as our trip was 4/3-4/9. However, my company, too, does not want us to travel. If we do, we would likely not be allowed in the office for two weeks after we come back. As it is, I’m teleworking now, for at least the rest of March, which was unheard of in my small company. Even DH joked about just going and hanging out at the pool. But that’s just not practical. Plus, as you mentioned, I wouldn’t want to be around my parents afterwards either.  

We all need to do our part in staying out of the fray and flattening that curve. It’s a real bummer for all of us. But hopefully the measures we are all taking will help our society as a whole. And someday we will look back on this and it will have just been a “blip”.


----------



## Rebma512

Supposed to go to WDW april8th-16th...here’s a little salt for the wound-got an email saying our magic bands shipped out...
Don’t get me wrong, in my mind Disney will be open by then and all will be right in the world. But realistically....
I dont wanna think about it


----------



## NYDisneyKid

_*ANNUAL PASSES
How does the closure of Walt Disney World impact annual passes?*
Walt Disney World annual passes will be extended by the number of days the parks are closed, March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020._

All fine and dandy but what if the extended period falls into black-out dates?


----------



## abnihon

_._





_*RESORTS
I have a future stay at a Disney Resort hotel while the park is closed. What does that mean for my vacation?*
Guests who have not checked in for stays between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 may modify or cancel their Disney Resort room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company package up to their original check-in date. If no action is taken __and guests have not checked in, __Disney will automatically process a refund to the original form of payment within seven days of the original check-in date. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional._

Ugh so this sounds like we CANNOT check in while parks are closed for a resort only vacation?
This makes DVC vacations much more complicated..
We rented points.  Not as simple as just getting a refund...


----------



## e_yerger

Has anyone had luck adjusting trips for April that are past final payment?


----------



## armerida

abnihon said:


> Ugh so this sounds like we CANNOT check in while parks are closed for a resort only vacation?
> This makes DVC vacations much more complicated..
> We rented points.  Not as simple as just getting a refund...


I was just on the Disney website seeing if it would let me make a reservation for next week and it let me go all the way through to the payment page...I didn’t actually book but it seems like it would let me?


----------



## thepicklebee

abnihon said:


> _._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*RESORTS
> I have a future stay at a Disney Resort hotel while the park is closed. What does that mean for my vacation?*
> Guests who have not checked in for stays between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 may modify or cancel their Disney Resort room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company package up to their original check-in date. If no action is taken __and guests have not checked in, __Disney will automatically process a refund to the original form of payment within seven days of the original check-in date. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional._
> 
> Ugh so this sounds like we CANNOT check in while parks are closed for a resort only vacation?
> This makes DVC vacations much more complicated..
> We rented points.  Not as simple as just getting a refund...



It means that if you don’t call and you don’t check in, they will process your refund.
If you DO check in, then obviously they won’t.
I think this is an attempt to try and minimize phone calls, but do wish they had spelled it out clearly to avoid confusion.


----------



## OB1

DisneyMom0604 said:


> I’d like your opinions here please. We have reservations at Pop for April 17-22 with our FPand everything planned out. I have to pay the rest of our balance by this Tuesday. We are still unsure if we are going to go now and who knows what will be happening by then anyways with this virus and all the closures.
> 
> So, I found a deal with B Resort at Disney Springs for super cheap for that same time (half the price of our Pop reservation). Plus, I can cancel up to 72 hours in advance if needed. We decided park transportation isn’t a big deal to us since we will have a car anyways. So, would you change over to B Resort (which still has EMH and 60 day FP+ privileges) or would you keep Pop, pay the balance, and hope for the best?
> 
> Everyday things seem to change with this so I’m just not sure what to do at this point.



The B is a much nicer hotel, but of course not as Disney as Pop. Since you have a car and drive, it is a good move. You can hold off to make your trip decision, you pay less, and the only down side is that you are further away from the action. Pop can access the skyliner and is mighty close to DHS. The B is an easy walk to Disney Springs, and fairly easy drive to most of the parks. 

So my vote is to change to the B to allow you more flexibility. You may even be able to jump back to Pop last minute. May be a lot of trip changes for other people by that time.


----------



## mantysk8coach

We rescheduled twice in the past like, 36 hours. I rescheduled originally for June 20-27, but then realized another person in my department of 3 has off that week already. So now we’re rebooked for June 27-July 3. I’m ultimately kind of relieved.
End of June will be a slower time at work than going now would have been so it will be easier/less stressful to be away. Also, we were able to get into Caribbean Beach, which was my first choice moderate...it was full for our March trip and we settled for POR. We’ll be coming home to a fun holiday weekend which should soften the blow of leaving Disney. Our town does 4th of July up big. And like I keep telling my kids...come March 29 when we were supposed to have been getting home from our trip and post trip depression sets in, we’ll still have more planning and anticipation to look forward to.
Now...here’s hoping this all settles down and normalcy returns by then!


----------



## cvo

NYDisneyKid said:


> _*ANNUAL PASSES
> How does the closure of Walt Disney World impact annual passes?*
> Walt Disney World annual passes will be extended by the number of days the parks are closed, March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020._
> 
> All fine and dandy but what if the extended period falls into black-out dates?


Encountered this yesterday. We have gold passes and had to move our trip up by a week due to closure. This put us into blockout dates. Our gold passes were due to expire at the end of April, our passes were upgraded at no charge to platinum passes. Aside from long wait on phone, it was a painless process.


----------



## tjmw2727

wendow said:


> My DCP kiddo is staying as well. She is in MK for her role so she is without a job for two weeks but wants to be there when things are back up and running.
> 
> My dd began her DCP on Feb 3. Her 17yo sister is booked to go down 3/20. I know the parks will be closed but still considering sending her and letting her and sis hang out at the resort for a few days. I certainly don't want to seem reckless but my dd17 cannot go another time until mid May and she is and has been missing her sister so much.
> 
> My dh & I are still planning to fly down 3/31 and also don't really care much about park time. We both just miss our DCP kiddo and were hoping to spend time with her.



My dd is also at MK - small "world" lol 

I haven't canceled my flight for Friday yet as I am waiting to get a chance to talk to my dd and make sure shes ok with waiting until Easter or if she really needs a little Mom time.   If the resorts are open and depending on the climate by then I may just do a short visit at a DS resort.  

Since this is a little OT maybe we should start a support thread for parents of WDW workers on leave?


----------



## cvo

OADad said:


> We have Gold Annual Passes that are due to expire mid-December.  Currently looks like any (or at least most) extension to those would fall within the black out dates.  Any thoughts as to whether they would either lift the black out or add the extension post-black out?


They upgraded our gold passes to platinum at no charge over the phone because the closure moved our trip into blackout dates.


----------



## rpb718

NYDisneyKid said:


> _*ANNUAL PASSES
> How does the closure of Walt Disney World impact annual passes?*
> Walt Disney World annual passes will be extended by the number of days the parks are closed, March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020._
> 
> All fine and dandy but what if the extended period falls into black-out dates?



I'm going to assume here that extensions that happen to fall within a blackout period are just the luck of the draw.  I'm sure there will be a number of APs that would have normally expired during a blackout period that now extend out the other side into a non-blackout period.  

It looks like if you already had a trip planned and scheduled during the closure period and were to move it into a blackout period they would upgrade your AP.  However if you didn't I'm not sure what they would do.


----------



## abnihon

thepicklebee said:


> It means that if you don’t call and you don’t check in, they will process your refund.
> If you DO check in, then obviously they won’t.
> I think this is an attempt to try and minimize phone calls, but do wish they had spelled it out clearly to avoid confusion.



I hope that’s true.
If parks are still closed in April we may still come for a resort trip to the Beach Club if possible...


----------



## thepicklebee

abnihon said:


> I hope that’s true.
> If parks are still closed in April we may still come for a resort trip to the Beach Club if possible...


I am booked at the Swan starting Monday and called yesterday and they said they have no plans to close, and changed my rate to a lower one.


----------



## elsbit

What about online check-in automatically checking us in? I did not think about that until I got a text just now from the Riviera saying my room isn't ready yet.


----------



## e_yerger

I just called to modify my April trip and it took 30 minutes from start to finish - this included talking to someone about dining and moving reservations.

CALL NOW!! Very light phone lines.


----------



## yulilin3

Let's please keep thread ON TOPIC: WDW impacts from the virus
Any additional discussion on the virus, how long it may last, who will get it, how to cope with it, other travel bans, impacts on other industries....anything else that is NOT WDW is off topic and will be deleted and frequent offenders might get warnings (really don't want to do this)
We are only a few moderators here, who also have lives to live and can't continually be reading all the threads, so please help us out by keeping to the topic and also if you see anything that you think might be off topic hit the report button and let us know
Thank you


----------



## mckennarose

I'm sure there will be more changes now in WDW and Orlando area in general.  Orange and Osceola reporting their first positive cases.  Just letting people know who are down there right now.


----------



## KathyM2

I read that you can use unused park days on multi day tickets without worrying about their expiry dates for the remainder of the year. Does anyone know if you will be allowed to transfer those unused days to someone else if you can't go and use them yourself? I doubt it but thought I'd ask....


----------



## Leigh L

KathyM2 said:


> I read that you can use unused park days on multi day tickets without worrying about their expiry dates for the remainder of the year. Does anyone know if you will be allowed to transfer those unused days to someone else if you can't go and use them yourself? I doubt it but thought I'd ask....


Since this situation is unprecedented who knows, but my guess is you cannot.

My family buys military salute hoppers every year, we don't have to use them all at once and can spread the days out over the year. But we cannot transfer leftover days to other family members. I would imagine multi-day tickets would work much the same.


----------



## MMSM

I am set for April 2nd - rented DVC points so I too can not modify. My questionis has anyone tried to modify their tickets to a later time if it’s outside the 3/31 cut off date? Anyone successful?


----------



## abnihon

We have 9 day hoppers for our April trip. If we are unable to use do we know if we can use them over a few different trips?  
And when will the days expire?  
I don’t know when we’ll be able to take another 9 day trip...  But possible we may be able to do a few days this summer and then a few days in 2021.
Does anyone know what the new policy is?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just did a quick check of Disney’s info page. 

The only new addition since last night is a note about Tables in Wonderland saying expiration will be extended for the number of days the parks close.

FYI


----------



## yulilin3

For those with family that are cm their schedules tomorrow should reflect if they have to report to work or not depending on their department,  there's been some miss information on this, with the  hub saying ask your leader and leader saying check the hub. But thre schedule comes out every Sunday so they should have a response tomorrow


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Just in case there are people reading this thread from the UK and Ireland, you will not be allowed to fly to the US from Monday 16th March until all restrictions are lifted x


----------



## MagicDream

We are sitting in the same boat. We would have checked into POFQ on 17th of March. We booked with Disney UK and are trying to reschedule via phone for several hours. After a few moments in line music is playing for about 5 seconds, then the lady says "waiting time is over X minutes" right after this a male voice says, "if you have a booking later than within 7 days, please call at a later time" and something like "we can't take any more calls, please call again later". Even when the lady before said, it's just about 30 minutes. Do we have to stay in line anyway? Did someone have that male voice as well and still got through?


----------



## yulilin3

Saw this in one of my fb groups, thought I'd share maybe you can use it to show your little ones that Mickey is still excited to see them whenever you may reschedule your trip


----------



## aml1676

Moderate Traveler said:


> This thread is about the impact of the Coronavirus on our Disney plans, my plans are impacted by the closure but I'm wondering what others who are traveling from out of state doing instead?  Are you still going to Florida or cancelling your trip altogether?  If you're still going are going to beaches, making it a resort only vacation, or something else?  I'm thinking of still heading down with my family but wondering if that's just a foolish decision.  After 2 weeks straight of no school/work from home, I can only imagine we are going to be screaming for some R&R!


I canceled entirely. I'd rather save that vacation time for later in the year when we have a better idea of how things are going to be. We will be heading down to visit family around Cocoa Beach at some point so I don't eat the cost of the airfare completely, and I'm rebooking our Disney trip for mid-October. My daughter's school will be out a full 3 weeks, and I've been directed to work from home until further notice, and I'm positive we'll be a bit stir-crazy by the end of it all... but hopefully we'll be healthy and will have minimized our impact on other people!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

A reminder - this thread (and the Theme Park Attractions & Strategies board in general) is not really a place for “why are the theme parks open” debate.  Here we mainly deal with planning facts and information, sharing experiences about trip planning/re-scheduling, etc.

There are countless coronavirus threads on other boards around the DIS with a less narrow focus than this one covering a wide variety of discussion topics. 

Thank you.


----------



## Spridell

Just saw this for people that are there now or plan on going

Busses and Monorail will still operate

*OPERATING (HOURS MAY BE ADJUSTED):*


Resort Monorail
Buses connecting on-site resorts to Disney Springs
Additionally, buses will start running BETWEEN resorts during the park closures.

*NOT OPERATING:*


Disney Skyliner
Express Monorail connecting the Transportation & Ticket Center to the Magic Kingdom Park
Buses connecting the on-site resorts to the parks


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Saw on Facebook college program CMs are being sent home and temporarily suspending the program, is that true?

If so, wow. Good for Disney for treating this with the seriousness it deserves, but wow. Sad for those kids, and sad for all of us because that does not look promising for a 2 week shut down...


----------



## squirk

I have a late May reservation made with DVC points.  My FP window opens up soon, and I still need to buy tickets.  My thought is that, _as of right now,_ all lights are still "green" and I should proceed with my ticket-buying and FP+ reservations as originally planned.    Any contrary schools of thought?  

Sorry if this is addressed earlier; I just don't have time to read through 51 pages of posts.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> Saw on Facebook college program CMs are being sent home and temporarily suspending the program, is that true?
> 
> If so, wow. Good for Disney for treating this with the seriousness it deserves, but wow. Sad for those kids, and sad for all of us because that does not look promising for a 2 week shut down...


Cp is still an ongoing situation
They will not get paid
This morning they were told they would still need to pay for housing, later they were told they did not need to 
International kids might be sent home
All very up in the air still


----------



## Spridell

squirk said:


> I have a late May reservation made with DVC points.  My FP window opens up soon, and I still need to buy tickets.  My thought is that, _as of right now,_ all lights are still "green" and I should proceed with my ticket-buying and FP+ reservations as originally planned.    Any contrary schools of thought?
> 
> Sorry if this is addressed earlier; I just don't have time to read through 51 pages of posts.



I am in same EXACT situation.  I am at AKV end of May.  I am a AP so dont have to worry about tickets.  But, I think it will be a GO. 

If it is end of May and World is STILL closed, well then, I think we are all going to have to take step back and reevaluate pretty much EVERYTHING


----------



## ShelleyLovesOrlando

DGsAtBLT said:


> Saw on Facebook college program CMs are being sent home and temporarily suspending the program, is that true?
> 
> If so, wow. Good for Disney for treating this with the seriousness it deserves, but wow. Sad for those kids, and sad for all of us because that does not look promising for a 2 week shut down...


I saw the same thing, apparently most will need to be out of housing by March 18th. I feel so bad for the CPs


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> Cp is still an ongoing situation
> They will not get paid
> This morning they were told they would still need to pay for housing, later they were told they did not need to
> International kids might be sent home
> All very up in the air still



https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...e-to-coronavirus-covid-19-theme-park-closures
Just saw this as well.


----------



## midnight star

ShelleyLovesOrlando said:


> I saw the same thing, apparently most will need to be out of housing by March 18th. I feel so bad for the CPs


Very sad. I've been reading the WDW boards and I've seen posters mention that they have kids in the program currently. One said earlier in threads the daughter applied 2 times before she could get in. So to know they are suspending the program is so devastating.  Hope all the students get home safely. How does this impact those who are there internationally?


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...e-to-coronavirus-covid-19-theme-park-closures
> Just saw this as well.


just read the official email


----------



## Ashleybs

If the CP is shutting down and ending early doesnt that make it seem like they think they will be shut longer than these 2 weeks? (PLEASE NO!!!) I'm not familiar with the CP so could it also mean that they just don't want to focus on the program or need those positions?


----------



## ShelleyLovesOrlando

I suspect that ending the current CPs, although sad for the kids, may be a good idea. What if this goes on for a month or 2 and most airlines stop flying a lot of routes, Disney would then have a lot and I mean A LOT of students stuck there and no way for them to get home to various states around the country. Worse yet for the International kids on the CRP when it looks like a lot of borders may be closing.


----------



## Farro

Wow. They seem to be planning to be closed for the long haul...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Ashleybs said:


> If the CP is shutting down and ending early doesnt that make it seem like they think they will be shut longer than these 2 weeks? (PLEASE NO!!!) I'm not familiar with the CP so could it also mean that they just don't want to focus on the program or need those positions?



Without going OT about COVID in general, I was pretty sure this had to go longer than 2 weeks in the first place.

But yes Disney doing this is definitely a sign they may feel that way too.


----------



## rteetz

Walt Disney World Resort to Continue Offering Select Transportation Options Through the End of March


----------



## squirk

Spridell said:


> I am in same EXACT situation.  I am at AKV end of May.  I am a AP so dont have to worry about tickets.  But, I think it will be a GO.
> 
> If it is end of May and World is STILL closed, well then, I think we are all going to have to take step back and reevaluate pretty much EVERYTHING



I have AP for myself, but my wife and kids need MYW PHs.  I am not worried about losing or forfeiting anything, as Disney seems to be going out of their way to accommodate rescheduling.  I just wonder if there is a relevant planning point I am forgetting or am not aware of.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Someone on the international program posted on facebook that they get to stay, but that they're also free to leave if they want. Many countries have already closed their borders though, so it might not be an option to go home for everyone.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/tabl...l4YpbUKF7B1wzJNP89TQPRS4V1zp9--mJjArdxVhligVs


----------



## tjmw2727

midnight star said:


> Very sad. I've been reading the WDW boards and I've seen posters mention that they have kids in the program currently. One said earlier in threads the daughter applied 2 times before she could get in. So to know they are suspending the program is so devastating.  Hope all the students get home safely. How does this impact those who are there internationally?



My dd is at work right now but she is going to be heartbroken as she absolutely loves her program and just extended through July. 

I guess I will try and use my SWA credits to fly her home instead of me visiting   Wonder how this affects her extension?? 

eta - I never got to visit her at work and see her in costume as a CM, I was trying to give her some space at the beginning.   Ok / thanks for letting me vent about a silly problem in the scope of things. 

Again - stay well everyone!


----------



## jbish

squirk said:


> I have a late May reservation made with DVC points.  My FP window opens up soon, and I still need to buy tickets.  My thought is that, _as of right now,_ all lights are still "green" and I should proceed with my ticket-buying and FP+ reservations as originally planned.    Any contrary schools of thought?
> 
> Sorry if this is addressed earlier; I just don't have time to read through 51 pages of posts.


My two cents: IF you can reschedule for later in the year (as a backup plan) then I would say go ahead and buy your tickets and make your FPs. As of now, it seems like you would be able to move the credit of what you spend on a future trip. Also keep in mind your bank date for your DVC points. But my experience with DVC so far is they are being very flexible and accommodating if you need to cancel. Things are so fluid now that we just have no clue as to what like will look like in May. But if you can be flexible then why not try to make plans in case you can still go. Good luck.


----------



## yulilin3

British revolution just got a call from Disney saying that their contract has been cancelled, last performance is tomorrow, Disney told them it's because of the loss in money from the closure, other acts are probably soon to follow


----------



## ram2016

Need some help. Trip is planned 4/25-5/2. I want to go so badly, but realistically thinking this closure has more of a chance of being extended than it does being lifted. We are a family that goes not a lot. In fact this was going to be a last hoorah for Disney for a while. We’ve saved so hard and it was going to be a trip of a lifetime.
Initial thought is to cancel and go next year. I really don’t think I can wait another year. We pushed back last years trip for this...
Tell me about October. Our SWA tickets expire the end of October and I’d like to not be out that money. Are the pools open? How is the weather? I just don’t want to do and my circle just doesn’t understand what goes into planning these vacations. I don’t think it’s easy to say...let’s move back a month. You miss on the ADR and FP windows


----------



## yulilin3

ram2016 said:


> Need some help. Trip is planned 4/25-5/2. I want to go so badly, but realistically thinking this closure has more of a chance of being extended than it does being lifted. We are a family that goes not a lot. In fact this was going to be a last hoorah for Disney for a while. We’ve saved so hard and it was going to be a trip of a lifetime.
> Initial thought is to cancel and go next year. I really don’t think I can wait another year. We pushed back last years trip for this...
> Tell me about October. Our SWA tickets expire the end of October and I’d like to not be out that money. Are the pools open? How is the weather? I just don’t want to do and my circle just doesn’t understand what goes into planning these vacations. I don’t think it’s easy to say...let’s move back a month. You miss on the ADR and FP windows


there are several threads already open on people planning rescheduling. For your types of questions I would go there as this one is only related to how the virus is affecting WDW right now


----------



## Day-Day

Have there been any reports of people being able to change the date of their visit while keeping the discount even if the discount originally did not cover the new dates?  I am not expecting Disney to do this but thought maybe there is a chance.

For what it is worth, I had an online chat on the Disney site and was told that a change in the booking will be done at the current booking rates for the new dates; so, if I re-book in October, I'll initially book at the current rack rates.  My only option showing to make a change in travel dates under "My Plans" in _My Disney Experience _at the moment is to call.

I'll probably book the new dates then try to get a hold of someone later regarding my current plans with an arrival date of March 22.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Wow. They seem to be planning to be closed for the long haul...


you'll see lots of coordinators and managers working front of the line for a while (salaried CM in general)


----------



## rteetz

DCL suspended through April 12th.


----------



## tjmw2727

Got a quick text from DD (CP CM at MK) and yes she is being sent home 

One of her assignments is the MK parade and she said todays parade was "emotional" for CM's, characters and guests.


----------



## yulilin3

tjmw2727 said:


> Got a quick text from DD (CP CM at MK) and yes she is being sent home
> 
> One of her assignments is the MK parade and she said todays parade was "emotional" for CM's characters and guests.


I'm there tomorrow night and I'm sure I'll be emotional as well. I was there Thursday evening and I was talking to a CP and I was trying to lift up her spirits that the parks were closing by telling her that she now had a 2 week paid vacation, boy have the tables turned. I feel awful for all the CP they are treated like second level CM all the time, being scheduled extra hours and not paid enough and now this.


----------



## tjmw2727

yulilin3 said:


> I'm there tomorrow night and I'm sure I'll be emotional as well. I was there Thursday evening and I was talking to a CP and I was trying to lift up her spirits that the parks were closing by telling her that she now had a 2 week paid vacation, boy have the tables turned. I feel awful for all the CP they are treated like second level CM all the time, being scheduled extra hours and not paid enough and now this.



She's working the MK exit now - waving goodbye to guests with her Mickey Glove (she dreamed of this!) and trying not to cry at the irony/reality of it all.  

I can't even imagine what tomorrow will be like for all the CM's - my dd has a scheduled day off so at least she won't be working.   Good luck to everyone


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Well, I’m wrapped up in that DCL news (with stays before and after at WDW).  Although we had already gone through the stages of emotion with what was likely to happen, so in a weird way that news is comforting as it at least helps with planning / financial consequences.  

With APs and room only reservations for the WDW parts, we’re fortunate to have max flexibility and can do everything online.  These situations make me realize how much I sometimes take that for granted vs those in other ticket/trip situations.  

OT - my oldest is 9 and I’m coming to learn just how “tuned in” to things young ones are at that age.  We’re trying as best we can to explain why baseball is cancelled, flag football is cancelled, school is cancelled, etc.  I can tell it is getting to him and he’s been paying attention to the news we often have on in the background more than I appreciated.  Mental health is a real thing.   (Sorry, that sounds so preachy and I don’t mean it like that - just hard to articulate). 

Meanwhile my 5 year old just asked if leprechauns can get coronavirus, so there’s that. 

Stay well everyone.


----------



## Takket

The shuttering of the CP is both heartbreaking and devastating for all those involved. So many dreamed of this program and now they are just cut loose. These commitments go both ways and it is hard to believe Disney can just say "its over, go home". How are these international kids going to get home? This is essentially an internship. I doubt they have the cash to jut get a one-way ticket over seas right now, and what about flight restrictions and their visas being canceled if they aren't part of the program anymore?

I wish Disney would front the cost of flights home at the very least. That's a small investment for them to make sure they get home safe.

These people are all a fantastic asset for Disney that is now lost........ what a heartbreaking situation. They should have advised them to go home if they could but kept the dorms open for those that had nowhere to go.


----------



## CalSea12

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Well, I’m wrapped up in that DCL news (with stays before and after at WDW).  Although we had already gone through the stages of emotion with what was likely to happen, so in a weird way that news is comforting as it at least helps with planning / financial consequences.
> 
> With APs and room only reservations for the WDW parts, we’re fortunate to have max flexibility and can do everything online.  These situations make me realize how much I sometimes take that for granted vs those in other ticket/trip situations.
> 
> OT - my oldest is 9 and I’m coming to learn just how “tuned in” to things young ones are at that age.  We’re trying as best we can to explain why baseball is cancelled, flag football is cancelled, school is cancelled, etc.  I can tell it is getting to him and he’s been paying attention to the news we often have on in the background more than I appreciated.  Mental health is a real thing.   (Sorry, that sounds so preachy and I don’t mean it like that - just hard to articulate).
> 
> Meanwhile my 5 year old just asked if leprechauns can get coronavirus, so there’s that.
> 
> Stay well everyone.


Your right... my 5 year old last night was in tears... she couldn't understand why in her words "everything is changing"... how it's not fair that WDW has to close. Young kids notice they just dont understand and that has to be frightening. 

I really hope WDW is back up for summer.. but understand this is for the best.

Sorry to all those with cancels and the CP CM


----------



## Fldisneyfamily4321

Such a good choice to close .. many people would go anyway and that is not helpful in stopping the spread .


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Fldisneyfamily4321 said:


> Such a good choice to close .. many people would go anyway and that is not helpful in stopping the spread .


I agree. It had to be done. They did not have a choice and I wouldn't be surprised if they extend the closure as well-just like DCL did today.


----------



## 4My3KGirls

Day-Day said:


> Have there been any reports of people being able to change the date of their visit while keeping the discount even if the discount originally did not cover the new dates?  I am not expecting Disney to do this but thought maybe there is a chance.
> 
> For what it is worth, I had an online chat on the Disney site and was told that a change in the booking will be done at the current booking rates for the new dates; so, if I re-book in October, I'll initially book at the current rack rates.  My only option showing to make a change in travel dates under "My Plans" in _My Disney Experience _at the moment is to call.
> 
> I'll probably book the new dates then try to get a hold of someone later regarding my current plans with an arrival date of March 22.



I have the same exact question and issue.  The next opportunity that we have to go as a family will be over Thanksgiving.  Oddly enough for the same Sunday the 22nd - Friday the 27th dates in November as we had booked for this month.  I tried for a while on Friday morning to get through on the phone but never could. To ease my anxiety I ended up booking a new reservation for the dates we want, just so that we won’t have the issue of the availability being gone when I finally get through.  We booked under the 25% off room rate with an additional gift card credit special, and I am hoping they will simply transfer that deal to the new dates since it is the same length of stay and same prime visit time.  If they do that, I can then just cancel the new reservation I made.  If they don’t, I am not sure what we will do...finding that 25% room portion of the package was a key component of us being able to book in the first place. 
The one thing I am excited for....I get to plan another Disney trip from scratch.  I love the planning part and am looking forward to the “hunt” of trying to match or better the ADR and FP+ I was able to have for the cancelled trip.


----------



## tjmw2727

Takket said:


> The shuttering of the CP is both heartbreaking and devastating for all those involved. So many dreamed of this program and now they are just cut loose. These commitments go both ways and it is hard to believe Disney can just say "its over, go home". How are these international kids going to get home? This is essentially an internship. I doubt they have the cash to jut get a one-way ticket over seas right now, and what about flight restrictions and their visas being canceled if they aren't part of the program anymore?
> 
> I wish Disney would front the cost of flights home at the very list. That's a small investment for them to make sure they get home safe.
> 
> These people are all a fantastic asset for Disney that is now lost........ what a heartbreaking situation. They should have advised them to go home if they could but kept the dorms open for those that had nowhere to go.



Well said and so true - goes beyond the International programs as well!.

My dd is lucky -  (sad but lucky) she is in CP housing so she can just leave by Thursday, I also have the means to fly her home and a place for her to stay as the University is closed as well as the dorms.

Some of her good friends are on their 2nd CP program and don't live in CP housing- they have also been "let go" and aren't sure how to manage the leases, they may be stuck in FL without jobs.

Another friend is in CP housing and has to be out by Thursday - her parents moved to France and her college and dorms are also closed, she doesn't want to go to France right now and she can't go back to her dorm.

That said Disney has proven itself with guest satisfaction during this time and the suspension of the CP is new as of today.  It remains to be seen what help there is/ will be for those who need it so xx fingers Disney will continue to step up and take care of the CP CM's and other who need additional help.

I would imagine there are stories like this in every walk of life - lets remember to try and help each other if/when we can.  Hoping I can also help the above in some way, we shall see!


----------



## Nightshiftplanner

I had tickets for 3/21 & 3/22. I was wondering if anyone has been able to transfer Disney World tickets to Disneyland tickets? I haven't bothered calling because I'm sure the phones lines are crazy.


----------



## Krandor

Nightshiftplanner said:


> I had tickets for 3/21 & 3/22. I was wondering if anyone has been able to transfer Disney World tickets to Disneyland tickets? I haven't bothered calling because I'm sure the phones lines are crazy.



I don't believe that is an option.


----------



## ZuuL

squirk said:


> I have a late May reservation made with DVC points.  My FP window opens up soon, and I still need to buy tickets.  My thought is that, _as of right now,_ all lights are still "green" and I should proceed with my ticket-buying and FP+ reservations as originally planned.    Any contrary schools of thought?
> 
> Sorry if this is addressed earlier; I just don't have time to read through 51 pages of posts.


We have a trip beginning may 11, we still picked our fast passes and we are still not cancelling our trip till they announce closure through our trip


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Nightshiftplanner said:


> I had tickets for 3/21 & 3/22. I was wondering if anyone has been able to transfer Disney World tickets to Disneyland tickets? I haven't bothered calling because I'm sure the phones lines are crazy.



I can’t answer your question, but I have not seen anyone report this (although that’s a somewhat less common situation so don’t read too much into my response).


----------



## Minniebee

I just wanted to share that Undercover Tourist automatically refunded our After Hours tickets for Monday 3/16. I had planned to wait and email after the frenzy died down but they already handled it and credited it back to my CC. We are sad to be missing out on AH, but glad I didn't have to call or email or wait on hold to get my money back!


----------



## e_yerger

4My3KGirls said:


> I have the same exact question and issue.  The next opportunity that we have to go as a family will be over Thanksgiving.  Oddly enough for the same Sunday the 22nd - Friday the 27th dates in November as we had booked for this month.  I tried for a while on Friday morning to get through on the phone but never could. To ease my anxiety I ended up booking a new reservation for the dates we want, just so that we won’t have the issue of the availability being gone when I finally get through.  We booked under the 25% off room rate with an additional gift card credit special, and I am hoping they will simply transfer that deal to the new dates since it is the same length of stay and same prime visit time.  If they do that, I can then just cancel the new reservation I made.  If they don’t, I am not sure what we will do...finding that 25% room portion of the package was a key component of us being able to book in the first place.
> The one thing I am excited for....I get to plan another Disney trip from scratch.  I love the planning part and am looking forward to the “hunt” of trying to match or better the ADR and FP+ I was able to have for the cancelled trip.


So I adjusted my trip from over Easter to MDW. I had to pay the difference in room rates.


----------



## randumb0

Does the international program being cancelled mean a lot of the Epcot workers are required to leave?


----------



## yulilin3

randumb0 said:


> Does the international program being cancelled mean a lot of the Epcot workers are required to leave?


Almost all of world showcase.


----------



## Takket

tjmw2727 said:


> Well said and so true - goes beyond the International programs as well!.
> 
> My dd is lucky -  (sad but lucky) she is in CP housing so she can just leave by Thursday, I also have the means to fly her home and a place for her to stay as the University is closed as well as the dorms.
> 
> Some of her good friends are on their 2nd CP program and don't live in CP housing- they have also been "let go" and aren't sure how to manage the leases, they may be stuck in FL without jobs.
> 
> Another friend is in CP housing and has to be out by Thursday - her parents moved to France and her college and dorms are also closed, she doesn't want to go to France right now and she can't go back to her dorm.
> 
> That said Disney has proven itself with guest satisfaction during this time and the suspension of the CP is new as of today.  It remains to be seen what help there is/ will be for those who need it so xx fingers Disney will continue to step up and take care of the CP CM's and other who need additional help.
> 
> I would imagine there are stories like this in every walk of life - lets remember to try and help each other if/when we can.  Hoping I can also help the above in some way, we shall see!



I am hearing rumors trickle in that some airlines (Frontier) are offering free flights to college students, that some State Senators in Florida are asking CP members to call their office for travel help, and that Disney itself may help making some arrangements. The cost to cover all the travel for these kids is essentially zero for a company with the resources of Disney. So I hope they help.

No matter what this will have a negative impact on guest experiences in the future. These kids were young idealists who came here because working for Disney was their DREAM. The type of people you really want front and center with the guests, not just someone that needs a paycheck but lacks the magic.

My heart breaks for them all.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## tjmw2727

ok - I don't usually do multiple post like this and I hope its still OT but my DD's lead gave all the MK CP's who ended at 7 tonight (many of them) a no strings attached shirt voucher for tonight so they can change and stay to closing and watch the fireworks together.

eta - they don't always bring a change of clothes to work and can't  "visit" the park in costume.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nightshiftplanner said:


> I had tickets for 3/21 & 3/22. I was wondering if anyone has been able to transfer Disney World tickets to Disneyland tickets? I haven't bothered calling because I'm sure the phones lines are crazy.


No idea but I have heard tell they are two different systems and that makes it not possible. I was hearing wait times of 2-3 hours to talk to ticketing this morning so waiting to call is probably wise.


----------



## cakebaker

4My3KGirls said:


> I have the same exact question and issue.  The next opportunity that we have to go as a family will be over Thanksgiving.  Oddly enough for the same Sunday the 22nd - Friday the 27th dates in November as we had booked for this month.  I tried for a while on Friday morning to get through on the phone but never could. To ease my anxiety I ended up booking a new reservation for the dates we want, just so that we won’t have the issue of the availability being gone when I finally get through.  We booked under the 25% off room rate with an additional gift card credit special, and I am hoping they will simply transfer that deal to the new dates since it is the same length of stay and same prime visit time.  If they do that, I can then just cancel the new reservation I made.  If they don’t, I am not sure what we will do...finding that 25% room portion of the package was a key component of us being able to book in the first place.
> The one thing I am excited for....I get to plan another Disney trip from scratch.  I love the planning part and am looking forward to the “hunt” of trying to match or better the ADR and FP+ I was able to have for the cancelled trip.


I doubt they’ll switch with the discount, but when our trip was cancelled for next week I was crushed because we had a 40% discount for the Riviera. We really were looking forward to staying there, but could never afford it without that discount.

I checked online to see how bad it would be to switch our July stay to Riviera from WL and was amazed to see the AP rate was $100 a night less than our AP rate for next week. There are some deals to be had.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tjmw2727 said:


> ok - I don't usually do multiple post like this and I hope its still OT but my DD's lead gave all the MK CP's who ended at 7 tonight (several of them) a no strings attached shirt voucher for tonight so they can change and stay to closing and watch the fireworks together.
> 
> eta - they don't always bring a change of clothes to work and can't  "visit" the park in costume.



Literally tearing up, that’s so nice for them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## corgi_monster

DGsAtBLT said:


> Saw on Facebook college program CMs are being sent home and temporarily suspending the program, is that true?
> 
> If so, wow. Good for Disney for treating this with the seriousness it deserves, but wow. Sad for those kids, and sad for all of us because that does not look promising for a 2 week shut down...



I know what the CP is but not how it works.  Is it by semester?  Does that mean the parks won't likely reopen until May or June?


----------



## tjmw2727

corgi_monster said:


> I know what the CP is but not how it works.  Is it by semester?  Does that mean the parks won't likely reopen until May or June?



Yes the CP is by semester - my dd was scheduled until 5/21 for this program.  My guess is that the parks will open prior to the end of the program but not early enough for them to pay the CP's enough to cover the rents charged.


----------



## tarak

tjmw2727 said:


> ok - I don't usually do multiple post like this and I hope its still OT but my DD's lead gave all the MK CP's who ended at 7 tonight (many of them) a no strings attached shirt voucher for tonight so they can change and stay to closing and watch the fireworks together.
> 
> eta - they don't always bring a change of clothes to work and can't  "visit" the park in costume.


That made me tear up. What a lovely thing for the lead to do!


----------



## DisneyGirlMI

yulilin3 said:


> Almost all of world showcase.


I’m really curious how they are going to entice those countries to send workers over after this. And also how they are going to be staff quickly when it is time to reopen. Getting a visa isn’t a short process. What does this mean for World Showcase going forward. Seems like really short-sighted planning.


----------



## rchristiansen

Nightshiftplanner said:


> I had tickets for 3/21 & 3/22. I was wondering if anyone has been able to transfer Disney World tickets to Disneyland tickets? I haven't bothered calling because I'm sure the phones lines are crazy.



Miraculously we got through somehow without waiting. (407-566-4985 #4)

We told them we didn’t know when we would be returning. The operator told us we would hear back within 72 hours with a confirmation and our credit card will be refunded in 7-10 days.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyGirlMI said:


> I’m really curious how they are going to entice those countries to send workers over after this. And also how they are going to be staff quickly when it is time to reopen. Getting a visa isn’t a short process. What does this mean for World Showcase going forward. Seems like really short-sighted planning.


We don't really know the answers to this, it is going to have to be a wait and see but we might see a situation with no international representatives at the pavilions until Disney decides to open up the program again
Ever since the CP (all of the programs from the CP) became a more popular way for Disney to staff the parks there used to be positions available for immediate hire of locals all the time. It was very easy to apply and get work at Disney. Then they started using the CP for a lot of positions and finding work at the parks has become more difficult for locals. They might go back to what it used to be and hire locally more. Epcot is a unique situation since they have always had international representatives


----------



## Nightshiftplanner

rchristiansen said:


> Miraculously we got through somehow without waiting. (407-566-4985 #4)
> 
> We told them we didn’t know when we would be returning. The operator told us we would hear back within 72 hours with a confirmation and our credit card will be refunded in 7-10 days.


That's great to hear! Thanks for the info.


----------



## PolyRob

AmishGuy91 said:


> Yes I did last night for the 3/20 performance.


May I ask how you got your refund? I have called 4x and been told that since Disney Springs is open during the WDW closure, Cirque is open. The only way I can get a refund is if I am banned from flying into the country OR if I actually have Covid-19 with a doctors note. Ridiculous and absurd in my opinion. 

IDK How Cirque expects the show to go on? I really feel bad for the performers! Broadway has even shutdown through 4/12. The whole thing really sours me on ever seeing a show with them again.


----------



## AmishGuy91

PolyRob said:


> May I ask how you got your refund? I have called 4x and been told that since Disney Springs is open during the WDW closure, Cirque is open. The only way I can get a refund is if I am banned from flying into the country OR if I actually have Covid-19 with a doctors note. Ridiculous and absurd in my opinion.
> 
> IDK How Cirque expects the show to go on? I really feel bad for the performers! Broadway has even shutdown through 4/12. The whole thing really sours me on ever seeing a show with them again.



That's really unfortunate.  I didn't have any issues like that.  I simply told them I cancelled my DisneyWorld trip since it will be closed and i need a refund on my Cirque tickets too since we won't be going to Orlando.    She processed it immediately without any pushback.  It hasn't shown up on my card yet, but I did receive a confirmation email showing the cancellation so I don't expect any issues getting the refund.  

I called the night DisneyWorld closure was announced so maybe I just got in early before they began getting bombarded with cancellation calls and developed a plan to deal with them.


----------



## PolyRob

AmishGuy91 said:


> That's really unfortunate.  I didn't have any issues like that.  I simply told them I cancelled my DisneyWorld trip since it will be closed and i need a refund on my Cirque tickets too since we won't be going to Orlando.    She processed it immediately without any pushback.  It hasn't shown up on my card yet, but I did receive a confirmation email showing the cancellation so I don't expect any issues getting the refund.


Very different, thank you for sharing! I first got through Friday afternoon and tried two more times yesterday. I finally asked for a manager tonight and was told no one with authority was there and wouldn't be until 9am PT Monday. I guess I will try again Monday! These March shows should really be cancelled at this point!


----------



## yulilin3

PolyRob said:


> Very different, thank you for sharing! I first got through Friday afternoon and tried two more times yesterday. I finally asked for a manager tonight and was told no one with authority was there and wouldn't be until 9am PT Monday. I guess I will try again Monday! These March shows should really be cancelled at this point!


Cirque is very popular with the locals so im sure they can fill the seats,  definitely call again on Monday


----------



## rpb718

PolyRob said:


> May I ask how you got your refund? I have called 4x and been told that since Disney Springs is open during the WDW closure, Cirque is open. The only way I can get a refund is if I am banned from flying into the country OR if I actually have Covid-19 with a doctors note. Ridiculous and absurd in my opinion.
> 
> IDK How Cirque expects the show to go on? I really feel bad for the performers! Broadway has even shutdown through 4/12. The whole thing really sours me on ever seeing a show with them again.



So say you had Covid-19, how would they see the note?  They want you to deliver it in person?


----------



## PolyRob

rpb718 said:


> So say you had Covid-19, how would they see the note?  They want you to deliver it in person?


I inquired. They provided me with the e-mail address I should send it to! Refunds to that inbox are getting reviewed on a case-by-case basis. Seriously crazy!!!


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> British revolution just got a call from Disney saying that their contract has been cancelled, last performance is tomorrow, Disney told them it's because of the loss in money from the closure, other acts are probably soon to follow


----------



## GirlDreamer

The people on the International Program is not being sent home. The can leave if they want to, but Disney wants them to stay.
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/03/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## yulilin3

GirlDreamer said:


> The people on the International Program is not being sent home. The can leave if they want to, but Disney wants them to stay.
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/03/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


This is inaccurate and I believe they posted this before the final email that said they needed to leave by 11am on Wednesday. The email itself is posted a couple of pages back


----------



## GirlDreamer

yulilin3 said:


> This is inaccurate and I believe they posted this before the final email that said they needed to leave by 11am on Wednesday. The email itself is posted a couple of pages back



Unless they’ve changed their minds it is accurate. A Norwegian CM said the same in a FB group for Norwegian CMs but it’s harder to link to that as it’s a Norwegian group that is also private.


----------



## dachsie

rteetz said:


> View attachment 480989


I'm sorry.  As much money as Disney makes and they claim its because they will lose?  Sure they are going to take a hit, but it certainly won't break the bank


----------



## amyecca

PolyRob said:


> I inquired. They provided me with the e-mail address I should send it to! Refunds to that inbox are getting reviewed on a case-by-case basis. Seriously crazy!!!


The rep I spoke with said the doctor’s note only has to say that travel is not advised for any medical reason. She did not mention anything about having to test positive for Covid-19. She also encouraged me to check back again in a few days because things may change early next week. corporate staff is out of the office over the weekend so decisions would not be made until Monday at the earliest. But yes.... so frustrating to wait on hold for an hour only to be told tickets are non-refundable!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just doing a quick check of the latest information on Disney's park info page.  Recent edits/additions to the information on that page are in red below.  Like many travel related businesses, they are asking to limit calls to those with more immediate trips.  


*Update on Walt Disney World Resort Operations*
_In an abundance of caution, and in the best interest of our Guests and Cast Members, we are proceeding with the closure of our theme parks at Walt Disney World Resort, beginning March 16, through the end of the month._

*The current unprecedented situation is causing us to experience longer than normal waits at our call center. If you do not have a reservation in the next 3 days, please visit My Plans as many reservations can be modified without calling.*

_The Walt Disney Company will pay its Cast Members during that closure period.

Disney Resort hotels will remain open until further notice. Disney Springs will also remain open.

We will continue to stay in close contact with appropriate officials and health experts.

Below, you'll find information on impacts to current and incoming plans. Please continue to check this page for additional updates. We appreciate your patience and consideration during this unprecedented time.


*TICKETS
May I get a refund on my ticket?*
Unexpired multi-day theme park tickets with unused days, or date-specific theme park tickets with a valid use period during the period March 12, 2020 through March 31, 2020 will automatically be extended to use any date through December 15, 2020. If you are unable to visit by December 15, 2020 you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.

Florida Resident Discover Disney Tickets may be used through July 31, 2020.

Guests who have purchased tickets for Disney After Hours, Disney Villains After Hours and Disney Early Morning Magic from March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 will be automatically refunded._



*ANNUAL PASSES*
_*How does the closure impact Walt Disney World Annual Passes?*
We are making the following adjustments for Annual Passholders:_

_All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed._
_Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew._
_For Passholders participating in the Annual Pass Monthly Payment program, your monthly payments will continue as scheduled._
_*When will my new usage dates appear in My Disney Experience?*
Over the coming weeks, your Annual Pass details in My Disney Experience will be updated to reflect new pass usage information.

*Will the blockout and admission calendars be updated online?*
Pass blockout and admission calendars will not be updated during the closure period. Please visit this page for the most updated details.



*RESORTS
I have a future stay at a Disney Resort hotel while the park is closed. What does that mean for my vacation?*
Guests who have not checked in for stays between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 may modify or cancel their Disney Resort room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company package up to their original check-in date. If no action is taken and guests have not checked in, Disney will automatically process a refund to the original form of payment within seven days of the original check-in date. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional.

Note: Refunded amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages will be less cancellation fees imposed by 3rd-party suppliers, including airlines, rentals cars, and 3rd party hotels as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans.

*What if I want to cancel a Disney Resort hotel reservation after the parks reopen?*
We will waive all Disney imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in through June 30, 2020.

Note: Refunded amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages will be less cancellation fees imposed by 3rd-party suppliers, including airlines, rentals cars, and 3rd party hotels as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans._

*Will transportation continue to operate at Disney Resort hotels?*
_At this time, transportation will continue to operate in select areas at Walt Disney World Resort during the parks closure:_

_Disney buses will operate between Disney Resort hotels and the Disney Springs area._
_Disney buses will operate between select Disney Resort hotels as needed._


_*DINING & OTHER EXPERIENCES
I have a pre-paid dining reservation or experience reservation like Droid Depot during the time when the parks are closed. Will I receive a refund?*
Yes. All pre-paid dining and experience reservations will be automatically refunded if scheduled between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020.

*What happens to dining reservations that required a credit card at the time of booking?*
Reservations made at locations impacted by the closure will not be charged a cancellation or no-show fee._

*How does the closure impact my Tables in Wonderland membership?*
_All active Tables in Wonderland members will be extended by the number of days the parks are closed._

*Are experiences that happen near or adjacent to the theme parks, like fireworks cruises, still happening during the parks closure?*
_No. We will automatically cancel and refund those experiences occurring near or adjacent to the theme parks that will not take place during the parks closure. Most Guests with impacted reservations will be notified directly._


*FASTPASS+*
_*Do I need to cancel my FastPass+ reservation scheduled for March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 when the parks are closed?*
All FastPass+ reservations during this time period will be automatically cancelled._


----------



## amyecca

I’m disappointed in the policy regarding annual passes. I had planned a trip very deliberately a year in advance to coincide with spring break and my pass expiration date. Simply extending the pass for a few weeks during a time I cannot go does not make up for it. It feels like regular ticket holders are getting a much better deal than AP holders.


----------



## randumb0

amyecca said:


> I’m disappointed in the policy regarding annual passes. I had planned a trip very deliberately a year in advance to coincide with spring break and my pass expiration date. Simply extending the pass for a few weeks during a time I cannot go does not make up for it. It feels like regular ticket holders are getting a much better deal than AP holders.



What would you recommend?


----------



## tzeitel

yulilin3 said:


> This is inaccurate and I believe they posted this before the final email that said they needed to leave by 11am on Wednesday. The email itself is posted a couple of pages back





GirlDreamer said:


> Unless they’ve changed their minds it is accurate. A Norwegian CM said the same in a FB group for Norwegian CMs but it’s harder to link to that as it’s a Norwegian group that is also private.


It is a bit of both(?) The email says Cultural Exchange Program - which is the school break program - not the Cultural Representative Program which is the one that supplies CMs to Epcot and AK.  So, unless they just lumped both programs under the "exchange" label the Epcot/AK CMs might get to stay if they choose.   I think it might be because the exchange is a shorter program so the CMs already have flights back booked, while reps are there for a year.  When I did the DLP program (exchange from WDW) I had to have a return flight booked before I got there.  My program was 6 months but I don't think you can book a year out though.


----------



## cakebaker

Regardless of why or how the program was ended, it's heartbreaking for the participants. This photo is shared with permission of the author, Alan Goldsmith, parent of the girl in the photo, taken just after she found out the program was cancelled.


----------



## TeresaWen

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just did a quick check of Disney’s info page.
> 
> The only new addition since last night is a note about Tables in Wonderland saying expiration will be extended for the number of days the parks close.
> 
> FYI


Excellent. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lorenae

amyecca said:


> I’m disappointed in the policy regarding annual passes. I had planned a trip very deliberately a year in advance to coincide with spring break and my pass expiration date. Simply extending the pass for a few weeks during a time I cannot go does not make up for it. It feels like regular ticket holders are getting a much better deal than AP holders.



I have two Discover Disney 4 day PHs for my grandsons for our visit in May.  (Which may still happen- who knows).  I have a silver AP, so am blocked out all summer until mid August.

They announced that the Discover Disney tickets will be extended to July 2020, but I”m blocked out.   So I’m not sure what will happen to those tickets.   They will also extend my AP- which would have expired in early December.   So also with me- extending it, even a month, won’t help me a bit.   I was going this next week for a few days.    

I think they will try to make it right somehow, but right now probably is overwhelming for so many people.   

I had an exciting unexpected upgrade to Beach club one night.   That’s gone, too.   I have no idea when we will return, how I can afford it if I have to buy new tickets for at least one of us (me, or the kids), etc.   I have no idea what Delta will do about my flight.


----------



## yulilin3

Most CM don't have to report to work at WDW but some do. Custodial in the parks is on a limited schedule (not all but some have to go) also attractions have to come on this limited schedule to run the attractions through
Usually Sunday is their schedule drop day, for the week of March 22nd through 28th the schedule will actually come out on Tuesday


----------



## cakebaker

amyecca said:


> I’m disappointed in the policy regarding annual passes. I had planned a trip very deliberately a year in advance to coincide with spring break and my pass expiration date. Simply extending the pass for a few weeks during a time I cannot go does not make up for it. It feels like regular ticket holders are getting a much better deal than AP holders.



I understand the frustration. I had let my AP lapse last October and was going to activate my voucher on our trip next week so it doesn't affect me at all. However, all the rest of the family have AP's that expire in late July. They are missing the trip we would've made, would have left today actually, and since we're going in June/July anyway, the extra days tacked on at the end are of no use to them if it's just a 2-3 week extension. But, before having fits over it, we're going to just sit back and wait. We don't know how long they'll be closed and the phone lines are insane. This is an issue that can wait for months to iron out. When the dust settles, we'll probably call and see if there isn't some other option they can give us- passes for the next trip we'll schedule or something. It's just too soon to seriously worry about something so far in the future with such uncertainty right now.


----------



## Sargeant Tibbs

jerry557 said:


> There is no way they will have the virus contained in two weeks. No way! This closure is going to go on for months. And Disney knows it.
> 
> Hong Kong and Shanghai parks have been closed 7 weeks now. Tokyo has been closed 2 weeks and just been extended.



I hope you're wrong.  It makes sense for the parks to do closures in 2 week increments, though.  Unfortunately it strings us all along, but nothing to be done about that.  I have a trip starting April 19, and right now I think there's a 50/50 chance of it happening.


----------



## maxiesmom

jerry557 said:


> There is no way they will have the virus contained in two weeks. No way! This closure is going to go on for months. And Disney knows it.
> 
> Hong Kong and Shanghai parks have been closed 7 weeks now. Tokyo has been closed 2 weeks and just been extended.



I'm sure they will continue to update.


----------



## yulilin3

The HUB (internal CM site) just updated their FAQ for CP
*FAQs - For Disney College Program, Disney Culinary Programs, Disney Cultural Exchange Program, Disney Academic Exchange and International Guest Relations
Why is my program ending early and why can’t I stay in housing?*
The safety and well-being of our Cast is of paramount importance. We’ve taken into consideration the most up-to-date guidance from local and national agencies and medical advisors, and believe this to be the best option.
*I am receiving school credit for my program. How will this impact that?*
Your program will be considered successfully completed. Please contact your school with any questions regarding credit.
*Am I allowed to stay in Disney Programs housing until my original program end date?*
No. We are closing many of the Disney Program housing complex buildings and are requiring these participants, including International Cast Members in Guest Relations, to collect their belongings and leave by March 18 at 11 a.m. If you have a specific situation, please see the Disney Service Center.
*Will I be paid?*
You will be paid through the end of the month. This will be available on your Payment Card by the end of the week. In addition, weekly housing deductions will be waived effective immediately.
*I reside in my own housing. Will my program be impacted?*
Yes – all Disney College Programs, Disney Culinary Programs, Disney Cultural Exchange Program and Disney Academic Exchange Program will be ending on March 16. This also applies to International Cast Members in Guest Relations.
*Will I be able to participate in a future College Program?*
Yes. We will communicate any future opportunities to you as they become available.
*Do I need to report to work between now and March 16?*
As always, if you are feeling sick, stay home. Otherwise, you should report to work as scheduled.
*Why are Disney Cultural Representatives able to continue their program and stay in Disney Programs housing?*
Each of our programs is unique. At this time, our full-time Cast, including Walt Disney World Cultural Representatives will continue their programs.
*Will I be able to participate in a future College Program?*
Yes. We will communicate any future opportunities to you as they become available.
*Can I transfer to part time or full time?*
Interested participants are welcome to apply for opportunities with Disney in the future.
*Will the Disney College Program come back next semester?*
Yes. New arrivals for the Disney College Program are planned to resume in May 2020.
*I am scheduled to start a Fall or Fall Advantage program in a few months. What are my options?*
New arrivals for the Disney College Program are planned to resume in May 2020.
*WDW CULTURAL REPRESENTATIVES
Will any Programs events or classes still occur?*
Until further notice, all programs events and classes have been suspended.
*How long will Walt Disney World Resort theme parks be closed? / When will the theme parks reopen?*
We are in regular contact with health agencies for information and guidance and will remain closed through the end of the month. We will continue to follow their recommendations. We will announce a reopening date as soon as it is advisable
*Will I have to move?*
Our teams are evaluating current placement, and will be sharing more information regarding possible moves soon.
*I am a Cultural Representative. Is my program ending early?*
Your program may continue as scheduled. However, if you choose to depart your program early, you will be given a successful program completion.
*Will I be getting paid through the end of the month?*
We have two groups of Cultural Representatives; some are Disney Cast and others are third-party. While we will continue to pay our Walt Disney World Cultural Representatives through the end of the month, decisions on pay are up to the individual employer.
*Will I still have to pay my housing fees if I am out of work due to theme park closures?*
Housing fee deductions will continue as usual.


----------



## yulilin3

From the FAQ above, basically Epcot's World Showcase CP Cultural Representatives can stay, they will get paid these 2 weeks and they still have to pay for housing
All other CP have to leave by Wednesday and the May semester should resume as normal


----------



## tsme

Can I just say


----------



## cakebaker

We would've had the car packed and be leaving in just a few hours for our stay that would've started Monday. Today is a hard day here, I can only imagine how difficult it is for the participants in the CP program and those people who will be financially impacted by the shutdown. It just sucks all the way around.


----------



## KristinU

amyecca said:


> I’m disappointed in the policy regarding annual passes. I had planned a trip very deliberately a year in advance to coincide with spring break and my pass expiration date. Simply extending the pass for a few weeks during a time I cannot go does not make up for it. It feels like regular ticket holders are getting a much better deal than AP holders.


I agree, but there's no way of doing something fairly.  April is the middle trip of our year, making AP's financially worth it for 2020, but how would they know that?  We're staying offsite, so aside from my ADRs, tickets for an AH event, and my FP+ made within 30 days, they have no proof that we have a trip planned.  Those plans that they can see would be easy enough to "fake" if one was looking to benefit from the situation.  I feel like extending is about the best they can do for APs.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

jerry557 said:


> There is no way they will have the virus contained in two weeks. No way! This closure is going to go on for months. And Disney knows it.
> 
> Hong Kong and Shanghai parks have been closed 7 weeks now. Tokyo has been closed 2 weeks and just been extended.


No one knows  exactly how long WDW will close, but I highly doubt that it will be  for several months.

A virus that is circulating and rapidly multiplying through the public cannot be contained. Officials are trying to slow the spread by closing everything, but the genie is already out of the bottle, and the virus is going to be with us for the foreseeable future. They're trying to mitigate the worst effects, but there is no controlling this force of nature.

I don't think WDW and everything else in society is going to stay paralyzed for the next several months the way it is currently. Society is in panic-mode right now, but after a month or so, things will likely go back towards normal for two main reasons:

If not, it will cause a full-on depression (not just a recession)
People will begin realizing that the virus is already widespread (including among people they know), yet most people aren't dying or even getting seriously ill. At that point, the panic response will abate, and people will get fed up with the onerous restrictions on their lives.


----------



## rteetz

dachsie said:


> I'm sorry.  As much money as Disney makes and they claim its because they will lose?  Sure they are going to take a hit, but it certainly won't break the bank


When all is said and done disney will have lost billions most likely. Just like after 9/11 cuts will be made. This is only the beginning. I expect projects not already underway to be delayed or scrapped. More entertainment likely to be cut as well. This is not going to be a fun time for anyone.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

cakebaker said:


> We would've had the car packed and be leaving in just a few hours for our stay that would've started Monday.


We were scheduled to arrive and check-in today for this coming week.  ☹
We have reservations in October (made before the closures were announced), so hopefully things are back to normal by then.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> When all is said and done disney will have lost billions most likely. Just like after 9/11 cuts will be made. This is only the beginning. I expect projects not already underway to be delayed or scrapped. More entertainment likely to be cut as well. This is not going to be a fun time for anyone.


100% agreed. The Epcot reimagining will take a big hit. Tron will finish cause it's well underway. But anything that was in the future that we might not even know about but was in the plans is probably being scrapped as we speak


----------



## Patsfan13

I'm curious and after reading 55 pages didn't see the answer (apologies if I skimmed past it).  For people who arrived in WDW before the announcement, what was your experience?  I know tickets were changed so they won't expire, but did you have the option of getting a hotel credit if you chose to leave?  I am just genuinely curious for future events, I know how they handle things for one day closures, but this is all new.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> When all is said and done disney will have lost billions most likely. Just like after 9/11 cuts will be made. This is only the beginning. I expect projects not already underway to be delayed or scrapped. More entertainment likely to be cut as well. This is not going to be a fun time for anyone.



This.  I didn't want to be the first to make a post like this after reading posts about folks saying "when things get back to normal".  Whatever you thought of as "normal" in the past may be gone.  There will certainly be a new "normal" established for WDW going forward.  At this point we don't know what that is yet.


----------



## JayMass

Sargeant Tibbs said:


> I hope you're wrong.  It makes sense for the parks to do closures in 2 week increments, though.  Unfortunately it strings us all along, but nothing to be done about that.  I have a trip starting April 19, and right now I think there's a 50/50 chance of it happening.


That's when when my trip starts too. I am thinking more like 70/30 towards WDW being closed than 50/50. Right now I'm thinking about what dates I should change the plans to. I'm a teacher so the summer works, or Labor Day. I'm worried though that with all the cancelations and re-bookings, the latter half of 2020 will be packed!


----------



## Pooh2

amyecca said:


> I’m disappointed in the policy regarding annual passes. I had planned a trip very deliberately a year in advance to coincide with spring break and my pass expiration date. Simply extending the pass for a few weeks during a time I cannot go does not make up for it. It feels like regular ticket holders are getting a much better deal than AP holders.


Same here. We planned an 8 night trip for this week before our pass expires in May.
 Rescheduling vacation for May at this point is not likely to happen.


----------



## tjmw2727

yulilin3 said:


> The HUB (internal CM site) just updated their FAQ for CP
> *FAQs - For Disney College Program, Disney Culinary Programs, Disney Cultural Exchange Program, Disney Academic Exchange and International Guest Relations
> Why is my program ending early and why can’t I stay in housing?*
> The safety and well-being of our Cast is of paramount importance. We’ve taken into consideration the most up-to-date guidance from local and national agencies and medical advisors, and believe this to be the best option.
> *I am receiving school credit for my program. How will this impact that?*
> Your program will be considered successfully completed. Please contact your school with any questions regarding credit.
> *Am I allowed to stay in Disney Programs housing until my original program end date?*
> No. We are closing many of the Disney Program housing complex buildings and are requiring these participants, including International Cast Members in Guest Relations, to collect their belongings and leave by March 18 at 11 a.m. If you have a specific situation, please see the Disney Service Center.
> *Will I be paid?*
> You will be paid through the end of the month. This will be available on your Payment Card by the end of the week. In addition, weekly housing deductions will be waived effective immediately.
> *I reside in my own housing. Will my program be impacted?*
> Yes – all Disney College Programs, Disney Culinary Programs, Disney Cultural Exchange Program and Disney Academic Exchange Program will be ending on March 16. This also applies to International Cast Members in Guest Relations.
> *Will I be able to participate in a future College Program?*
> Yes. We will communicate any future opportunities to you as they become available.
> *Do I need to report to work between now and March 16?*
> As always, if you are feeling sick, stay home. Otherwise, you should report to work as scheduled.
> *Why are Disney Cultural Representatives able to continue their program and stay in Disney Programs housing?*
> Each of our programs is unique. At this time, our full-time Cast, including Walt Disney World Cultural Representatives will continue their programs.
> *Will I be able to participate in a future College Program?*
> Yes. We will communicate any future opportunities to you as they become available.
> *Can I transfer to part time or full time?*
> Interested participants are welcome to apply for opportunities with Disney in the future.
> *Will the Disney College Program come back next semester?*
> Yes. New arrivals for the Disney College Program are planned to resume in May 2020.
> *I am scheduled to start a Fall or Fall Advantage program in a few months. What are my options?*
> New arrivals for the Disney College Program are planned to resume in May 2020.
> *WDW CULTURAL REPRESENTATIVES
> Will any Programs events or classes still occur?*
> Until further notice, all programs events and classes have been suspended.
> *How long will Walt Disney World Resort theme parks be closed? / When will the theme parks reopen?*
> We are in regular contact with health agencies for information and guidance and will remain closed through the end of the month. We will continue to follow their recommendations. We will announce a reopening date as soon as it is advisable
> *Will I have to move?*
> Our teams are evaluating current placement, and will be sharing more information regarding possible moves soon.
> *I am a Cultural Representative. Is my program ending early?*
> Your program may continue as scheduled. However, if you choose to depart your program early, you will be given a successful program completion.
> *Will I be getting paid through the end of the month?*
> We have two groups of Cultural Representatives; some are Disney Cast and others are third-party. While we will continue to pay our Walt Disney World Cultural Representatives through the end of the month, decisions on pay are up to the individual employer.
> *Will I still have to pay my housing fees if I am out of work due to theme park closures?*
> Housing fee deductions will continue as usual.



Thanks for posting this  - my dd is to upset to give me any useful information   It looks like as of now the next wave of CP's isn't affected and I would imagine since she was extended for another semester (till July 27) she would fall into that accepted category.


----------



## Katie1174

Mainsail Minnie said:


> No one knows  exactly how long WDW will close, but I highly doubt that it will be  for several months.
> 
> A virus that is circulating and rapidly multiplying through the public cannot be contained. Officials are trying to slow the spread by closing everything, but the genie is already out of the bottle, and the virus is going to be with us for the foreseeable future. They're trying to mitigate the worst effects, but there is no controlling this force of nature.
> 
> I don't think WDW and everything else in society is going to stay paralyzed for the next several months the way it is currently. Society is in panic-mode right now, but after a month or so, things will likely go back towards normal for two main reasons:
> 
> If not, it will cause a full-on depression (not just a recession)
> People will begin realizing that the virus is already widespread (including among people they know), yet most people aren't dying or even getting seriously ill. At that point, the panic response will abate, and people will get fed up with the onerous restrictions on their lives.


Just have to say, I love your response!


----------



## mckennarose

I just got this email from UT (below).
I have not tried to contact them about our May trip tickets yet, as we're still in the "wait and see" mode.

"COVID-19 - Our commitment to help you during this unprecedented time

* Please know we will take care of you during this unprecedented time!*
 

 *We have been helping customers for 20 years and have a brand that stands for service.* Our trusted partners have emergency policies in place. We are working with impacted customers as quickly as we can. If you are trying to reach us, we will be with you today, within a few hours. We ask that you please wait to contact us if your travel plans are more than 7 days out.
    Due to the Global Pandemic, we are swamped with tens of thousands of calls and emails and fewer employees than normal to handle this influx, due to illness and social distancing responsibilities. The fantastic employees we do have are away from their families, exhausted and trying to help some understandably frustrated and scared customers. *We will take care of you!*
    Many people have been patient and understanding but *we ask for your support*. We want to help you but can’t if our team members quit due to exhaustion or abuse. Please, we are here to help and we will but we are struggling due to the Global Pandemic. Many rules have been relaxed by the parks so we are trying our best and will help you today.
    We really appreciate you spreading the word. Positive reviews on Facebook and sharing our brand with your friends and colleagues really do make a difference for us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



    Thank you from the whole Frog Family!
"


----------



## rteetz

Juggler performer in Italy also being ended.


----------



## Moms

DisneyGirlMI said:


> I’m really curious how they are going to entice those countries to send workers over after this. And also how they are going to be staff quickly when it is time to reopen. Getting a visa isn’t a short process. What does this mean for World Showcase going forward. Seems like really short-sighted planning.


I think it was probably the wisest thing to do under extraordinary circumstances.  The situation is fluid and changes almost hourly ... imagine all those kids there without really knowing when or if they may be able to go home.  There has been talk about restricting domestic travel ... I frankly would want my child home!


----------



## reylas

Patsfan13 said:


> I'm curious and after reading 55 pages didn't see the answer (apologies if I skimmed past it).  For people who arrived in WDW before the announcement, what was your experience?  I know tickets were changed so they won't expire, but did you have the option of getting a hotel credit if you chose to leave?  I am just genuinely curious for future events, I know how they handle things for one day closures, but this is all new.



We were there and left when they announced the closure for today.   Our room and tickets ran from March 7th - 14th, so we would have left yesterday regardless, but left on Friday morning.    We received a text stating that anyone on site that wanted to leave early could, and would get credit for the room left and extended tickets till the 15th of December.    I am sure it is fluid and may change, but that is what we were told.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/coll...ocked-from-all-disney-world-theme-parks-today


----------



## OKWFan88

I didn't even know that Undercover Tourist sold the after hours tickets. Will order from them from now on. I am still waiting on my refunds from Disney on the after hours tickets I purchased for my March dates. Still nothing


----------



## rpb718

UT has been our go-to for tickets for so long now it's never been a question where we buy from.  I can only imagine how swamped they are at this time, but their response has never been less than stellar.  I would urge folks to seriously consider them in the future.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/coll...ocked-from-all-disney-world-theme-parks-today


it's actually all CM not just CP


----------



## gottalovepluto

amyecca said:


> I’m disappointed in the policy regarding annual passes. I had planned a trip very deliberately a year in advance to coincide with spring break and my pass expiration date. Simply extending the pass for a few weeks during a time I cannot go does not make up for it. It feels like regular ticket holders are getting a much better deal than AP holders.


Concur. I was doing my last trip on Tuesday for 8 park days, I expire the following week. I live in CA, I can’t just plan a whole other trip with two weeks notice! I counted on getting this trip in when I bought the pass!

I emailed guest services and they just said the situation is still changing and they hope to have updates soon. Imho they don’t know what they’re gonna do about people like us who will be out hundreds of dollars trying to reschedule our trips because we’ve lost our tickets.


----------



## Tribe

rpb718 said:


> This.  I didn't want to be the first to make a post like this after reading posts about folks saying "when things get back to normal".  Whatever you thought of as "normal" in the past may be gone.  There will certainly be a new "normal" established for WDW going forward.  At this point we don't know what that is yet.


Not sure if this will be definitely true. They have to put out a good product to keep the business going strong. Continuing to cut more and decrease the value for a family further may do more damage than the money they will save. I hope they are thinking on these lines.


----------



## ScarletFire

Our arrival date is 04/01, we have one day Epcot tickets 04/02 and villains’ tickets 04/03.  

Not going. Any experiences with refunds after March 31?

Just wondering.


----------



## yulilin3

The thread is focused on what wdw is doing.
Speculation on when  wdw will reopen is not for this thread or forum . Neither is discussing of what the virus might or might not do


----------



## PolyRob

AmishGuy91 said:


> That's really unfortunate.  I didn't have any issues like that.  I simply told them I cancelled my DisneyWorld trip since it will be closed and i need a refund on my Cirque tickets too since we won't be going to Orlando.    She processed it immediately without any pushback.  It hasn't shown up on my card yet, but I did receive a confirmation email showing the cancellation so I don't expect any issues getting the refund.
> 
> I called the night DisneyWorld closure was announced so maybe I just got in early before they began getting bombarded with cancellation calls and developed a plan to deal with them.





yulilin3 said:


> Cirque is very popular with the locals so im sure they can fill the seats,  definitely call again on Monday





rpb718 said:


> So say you had Covid-19, how would they see the note?  They want you to deliver it in person?


Sitting here doing nothing so I figured why not call again? On the phone less than 3 minutes total including wait time. FULL REFUND!!!

IDK if customer service got new info or I just got the right person, but I was told I will get the money back in 7-10 days and a cancellation e-mail within 20 minutes. What a relief!


----------



## Sargeant Tibbs

JayMass said:


> That's when when my trip starts too. I am thinking more like 70/30 towards WDW being closed than 50/50. Right now I'm thinking about what dates I should change the plans to. I'm a teacher so the summer works, or Labor Day. I'm worried though that with all the cancelations and re-bookings, the latter half of 2020 will be packed!


 
I just now booked the first week of June as a contingency plan.  My husband has to put in for all of his vacations at the beginning of the year, so he arbitrarily chose that week with nothing planned.  

I agree the fall will be packed because of this.


----------



## Ashleybs

Just fyi, apparently booking online for future dates has been disabled. I was trying to look at fall dates and it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Chris75

Ashleybs said:


> Just fyi, apparently booking online for future dates has been disabled. I was trying to look at fall dates and it wouldn't let me.



It appears to just be a temporary glitch. I have this message at the top of room selection pages:

Booking is currently unavailable. We’re working to restore availability as soon as possible. Please check back later.


----------



## cakebaker

Ashleybs said:


> Just fyi, apparently booking online for future dates has been disabled. I was trying to look at fall dates and it wouldn't let me.



it’s most likely a glitch. I just checked and was able to see availability for several dates.


----------



## Bryant2108

I was considering booking a backup, in case our mid April trip is off.  However, we won’t be passholders during our backup window (unless the dates are extended).  Should we just grab a booking for dates that work for us, pay the deposit, and figure out the other stuff later?


----------



## cakebaker

Bryant2108 said:


> I was considering booking a backup, in case our mid April trip is off.  However, we won’t be passholders during our backup window (unless the dates are extended).  Should we just grab a booking for dates that work for us, pay the deposit, and figure out the other stuff later?



That’s what I’d do. It only costs you the deposit and if you decide to cancel you get it back. We do it all the time.


----------



## kylenne

cakebaker said:


> it’s most likely a glitch. I just checked and was able to see availability for several dates.



It was a glitch. A few minutes ago i wasn’t able to modify or cancel anything on MDE or the website, it kept directing me to call. Now I can.


----------



## ratfam

squirk said:


> I have a late May reservation made with DVC points.  My FP window opens up soon, and I still need to buy tickets.  My thought is that, _as of right now,_ all lights are still "green" and I should proceed with my ticket-buying and FP+ reservations as originally planned.    Any contrary schools of thought?
> 
> Sorry if this is addressed earlier; I just don't have time to read through 51 pages of posts.


Hi I was in your identical situation last Monday with my FP window opening Tuesday for a DVC trip earlier in May for 5 Disney adults.  After confirming that if my tickets were unused their full value could be applied to ticket purchases at any time in the future I decided to go ahead.  Since then all schools and universities in my state has closed and my work has moved to remote for all possible employees; not sure if I would make the same decision today.  As we get closer to our 30 day point I will check with DVC if they will be allowing any additional flexibility to avoid our points going into holding for cancellations after the 31 day mark and then we will make our final decision.  If DVC allows flexibility then we will wait and hope the trip can continue, otherwise unless the situation has dramatically improved in the next few weeks we would probably cancel the reservation.  That's just our plan, definitely no easy answers here...


----------



## ErinsMommy

Will Disney automatically load the extended time period to annual pass holders accounts or well have to call for that?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dagored

ErinsMommy said:


> Will Disney automatically load the extended time period to annual pass holders accounts or well have to call for that?



I received an email stating they would add the days. I think we need to wait and see how long they will be closed before that happens.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Disney’s information update page, which is also on Post 1 of this thread, states:


_When will my new usage dates appear in My Disney Experience?
Over the coming weeks, your Annual Pass details in My Disney Experience will be updated to reflect new pass usage information._


----------



## GADisneyDad14

BTW, Disney has changed the layout of their update page:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/

There is quite a bit of additional information added - working to update it now.


----------



## dachsie

One thing in that guideline about dining reservations is if you have one outside the parks, it doesn't sound like those will be automatically cancelled, i.e. if you have one a Jiko, you better cancel it yourself if  not going


----------



## GADisneyDad14

This is lengthy, but cutting/pasting from the current park update so we have a snapshot of the info right now.  Nothing particularly new from a theme parks front but additional information about resort/transportation opertations.  

*Update on Walt Disney World Resort Operations (from WDW's Website as of 3/15/2020, 6PM). Source: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/*
In an abundance of caution and in the best interest of our Guests and Cast Members, we are proceeding with the closure of our theme parks at Walt Disney World Resort, beginning March 16, through the end of the month.

The Walt Disney Company will pay its Cast Members during that closure period.

Disney Resort hotels will remain open until further notice. Disney Springs will also remain open.

We will continue to stay in close contact with appropriate officials and health experts.

Below, you’ll find information on impacts to current and incoming plans. Please continue to check this page for additional updates. If needed, many reservations can be modified online via My Plans on Disneyworld.com. We appreciate your patience and consideration during this unprecedented time.


*Theme Parks & Water Parks*
In an abundance of caution and in the best interest of our Guests and Cast Members, we are proceeding with the closure of our theme parks and water parks, beginning March 16, through the end of the month.


*Resorts*
Disney Resort hotels will remain open until further notice.

Disney’s Magical Express will continue transfers to and from Orlando International Airport.

Food & beverage locations at Disney Resort hotels will remain operating as normal.

Character dining and dinner shows at Disney Resort hotel locations may have modified experiences and Characters present from March 16 through March 31.

Effective March 15, pools at all Disney Resort hotels will be open from 10:00 AM until 8:00 PM.

Effective March 16, the Electrical Water Pageant around Magic Kingdom area Disney Resort hotels will be temporarily cancelled.

The following Disney Resort hotel offerings will temporarily stop offering services effective March 16:

Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
All Spa and Salon locations
Character Couture services at Salon locations

*Disney Springs*
Disney Springs will remain open until further notice, with merchandise, dining and other locations operating, with the following exceptions:

Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Disney Springs, temporarily closing effective March 16 through March 31.
Specific locations and operating hours are subject to change.
Character appearances, interactions and entertainment at Disney Springs are also subject to change.


*Transportation*
At this time, Walt Disney World Resort transportation (including bus, monorail, boat and Disney Skyliner) continues to operate as normal.

Disney’s Magical Express will continue transfers to and from Orlando International Airport.

Beginning March 16, transportation will operate in select areas at Walt Disney World Resort during the parks closure:

Disney buses will operate between Disney Resort hotels and the Disney Springs area.
Disney buses will operate between select Disney Resort hotels as needed.
The Magic Kingdom Resort area monorail line will operate as needed for travel between Disney's Contemporary Resort, Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa and Disney's Polynesian Village Resort only.
Disney Minnie Van™ Service will only be available for existing reservations to and from Orlando International Airport made prior to March 16.
The following transportation offerings will be temporarily closed beginning March 16:

Disney Skyliner service
All watercraft transportation options

*Other Experiences*
ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex and miniature golf locations at Walt Disney World Resort will close beginning March 16, through the end of the month.

We will automatically cancel and refund experiences occurring near or adjacent to the theme parks, including fireworks cruises and special dining events, that will not take place during the parks closure. Most Guests with impacted reservations will be notified directly.

The following experiences will be temporarily cancelled effective March 16:

All fireworks cruises
Highway in the Sky Dine Around
Pirates & Pals Fireworks Dessert Voyage
Ferrytale Fireworks: A Sparkling Dessert Cruise
Celebration at the Top - Savor, Sip, and Sparkle
Day Cruise Around the World
Disney Vacation Club Seven Seas Tasting Cruise
Grand 1 Yacht Rentals
Golf and FootGolf operations remain available on their regular schedule.


*MODIFICATIONS, CANCELLATIONS AND REFUNDS

Tickets*
Unexpired multi-day theme park tickets with unused days, or date-specific theme park tickets with a valid use period during the period March 12, 2020 through March 31, 2020 will automatically be extended to use any date through December 15, 2020. If you are unable to visit by December 15, 2020, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.

Florida Resident Discover Disney Tickets may be used through July 31, 2020.

Guests who have purchased tickets for Disney After Hours, Disney Villains After Hours and Disney Early Morning Magic from March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 will be automatically refunded.


*Resort Rooms and Packages*
Guests who have not checked in for stays between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 may modify or cancel their Disney Resort room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company package up to their original check-in date. If no action is taken and Guests have not checked in, Disney will automatically process a refund to the original form of payment within 7 days of the original check-in date. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional.

We will waive all Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in through June 30, 2020.

Note: Refunded amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages will be less cancellation fees imposed by 3rd-party suppliers, including airlines, rentals cars and 3rd-party hotels, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans.

*Annual Passes*
All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. Annual Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew.

For Passholders participating in the Annual Pass Monthly Payment program, your monthly payments will continue as scheduled.

Over the coming weeks, Annual Pass details in My Disney Experience will be updated to reflect new pass usage information.

Pass blockout and admission calendars will not be updated during the closure period. Please visit this page for the most updated details.


*Dining & Other Experiences*
All pre-paid dining and experience reservations impacted by the park closure will be automatically refunded if scheduled between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020.

Reservations made at locations impacted by the closure will not be charged a cancellation or no-show fee.

Character dining and dinner shows at Disney Resort hotel locations may have modified experiences and Characters present from March 16 through March 31.

All active Tables in Wonderland members will be extended by the number of days the parks are closed.


*FastPass+*
All FastPass+ reservations scheduled for March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 when parks are closed will be automatically cancelled.


----------



## squirk

ratfam said:


> Hi I was in your identical situation last Monday with my FP window opening Tuesday for a DVC trip earlier in May for 5 Disney adults.  After confirming that if my tickets were unused their full value could be applied to ticket purchases at any time in the future I decided to go ahead.  Since then all schools and universities in my state has closed and my work has moved to remote for all possible employees; not sure if I would make the same decision today.  As we get closer to our 30 day point I will check with DVC if they will be allowing any additional flexibility to avoid our points going into holding for cancellations after the 31 day mark and then we will make our final decision.  If DVC allows flexibility then we will wait and hope the trip can continue, otherwise unless the situation has dramatically improved in the next few weeks we would probably cancel the reservation.  That's just our plan, definitely no easy answers here...



Thanks for the reply.  As far as I am concerned at the moment, my trip is still on.  

I fully recognize (and fully expect) that the reopening date may be pushed back past 4/1; I just don't expect it to be pushed back until the end of May.  

And even if that *did *happen, I am confident that WDW and DVC would still be making people whole, as they are today.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> View attachment 481135



This is the statement they should’ve put out yesterday. Yesterday’s letter reads like a business statement/notice; this reads like you’re talking to passionate young people who are away from home, nervous, and potentially scared.


----------



## cgattis

rteetz said:


> When all is said and done disney will have lost billions most likely. Just like after 9/11 cuts will be made. This is only the beginning. I expect projects not already underway to be delayed or scrapped. More entertainment likely to be cut as well. This is not going to be a fun time for anyone.


Oh man, I hadn’t even thought of this.  We’ve been planning for summer 2021 to catch Tron and Guardians......I’m betting Guardians takes a hit


----------



## Thecouch

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/community/large-events/index.html


----------



## rteetz

cgattis said:


> Oh man, I hadn’t even thought of this.  We’ve been planning for summer 2021 to catch Tron and Guardians......I’m betting Guardians takes a hit


No I think things like Tron and Guardians will be okay because they are well underway. Its things like the SSE update, Mary Poppins, 50th anniversary things that will get hit.


----------



## icc2515

cnbc is reporting that the CDC has revised it's guidelines for mass gatherings of 50 or more people to be cancelled for the next 8 weeks. Includes sporting event, parades, conferences, weddings, well pretty much self explanatory if it's over 50 people in one place and they are not 6 feet apart then CDC recommends cancelling.  They say it does not apply to businesses, but what business wants to be the one that got a mass group of people sick.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/16/cdc...e-for-the-next-eight-weeks-throughout-us.html


----------



## rpb718

icc2515 said:


> cnbc is reporting that the CDC has revised it's guidelines for mass gatherings of 50 or more people to be cancelled for the next 8 weeks. Includes sporting event, parades, conferences, weddings, well pretty much self explanatory if it's over 50 people in one place and they are not 6 feet apart then CDC recommends cancelling.  They say it does not apply to businesses, but what business wants to be the one that got a mass group of people sick.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/16/cdc...e-for-the-next-eight-weeks-throughout-us.html



That'll put us at May 10 or 11th.


----------



## figmentfinesse

rpb718 said:


> That'll put us at May 10 or 11th.


My sister goes May 14th. I am praying for her and I’m not even religious.


----------



## rpb718

figmentfinesse said:


> My sister goes May 14th. I am praying for her and I’m not even religious.



So am I - on both counts.  

I just got through looking at someone's brand new post to rate their plans, and their dates are May 3-9.  I just don't have it in me to post anything in their thread because it's not definite and I truly hate to squash someone's happy little post.  Should WDW choose to follow the CDC guidelines, I'm sure they will make it known in time.  After all that's happened today - my heart is heavy and I just don't have any magic left to give.


----------



## Katie1174

rpb718 said:


> That'll put us at May 10 or 11th.


We fly in early on the 10th for 9 days, so if that comes to pass it would be weird but ok. But then again we are also booking a back up room for the fall just in case because i would definitely cancel May if they opened on say the 15th and most of my days are gone, its all or nothing.


----------



## AprilFool

figmentfinesse said:


> My sister goes May 14th. I am praying for her and I’m not even religious.


My daughter is supposed to start the Cultural Exchange Program on May 18th.


----------



## Bryant2108

I’m about to cancel our April plans, this isnt looking good with the cdc recommendations.

guess I’m going to grab something in July, assuming our passes are extended by 30/45 days.  I wish they would let AP have a little more flexibility, pushing it back the number of days probably won’t work for many, whose passes are close to expiring.


----------



## MMSM

We rescheduled our April 2nd trip. Broke my heart.  All the work - we had the best dining reservations, fast pass selection, and were able to book poly and beach club! But the stress of the unknown was killing the excitement of our family trip.  We are healthy and blessed that we get to take a family trip. So, I am counting my blessings instead of crying (which I literally was yesterday) over the trip.  I will say I rented through a dvc rental company and they were wonderful with me.  I’d like to do a shout out but not sure about name dropping which company.


----------



## Nox

I am so sorry to all of those whose trips have been canceled. I know that for many, Disney is a trip-of-a-lifetime deal, and this is just heart wrenching.


----------



## rteetz

MK doing a big send off at the Main Street station with characters and WDW president Josh D'Amaro.


----------



## mmackeymouse

rteetz said:


> When all is said and done disney will have lost billions most likely. Just like after 9/11 cuts will be made. This is only the beginning. I expect projects not already underway to be delayed or scrapped. More entertainment likely to be cut as well. This is not going to be a fun time for anyone.



This is all I've been thinking about, and I've been on the verge of tears for days. No, I don't have any plans that have been affected, YET. 

But, when I think about the economy after all this, in general nationwide, not just specific to Disney, it's enough to make me want to crawl into bed, and wake me up in 3 or 4 years, please. But, thinking of the dollars that it is going to take to recover from this. The ticket prices, the resort prices, the food prices....to imagine how much it will have to go up from here? It's crippling to even imagine.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## tnolan

icc2515 said:


> cnbc is reporting that the CDC has revised it's guidelines for mass gatherings of 50 or more people to be cancelled for the next 8 weeks. Includes sporting event, parades, conferences, weddings, well pretty much self explanatory if it's over 50 people in one place and they are not 6 feet apart then CDC recommends cancelling.  They say it does not apply to businesses, but what business wants to be the one that got a mass group of people sick.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/16/cdc...e-for-the-next-eight-weeks-throughout-us.html


If the parks stay closed this long, my end of April trip is toast. My friend cant get the time off for any re bookings.


----------



## only hope

amyecca said:


> I’m disappointed in the policy regarding annual passes. I had planned a trip very deliberately a year in advance to coincide with spring break and my pass expiration date. Simply extending the pass for a few weeks during a time I cannot go does not make up for it. It feels like regular ticket holders are getting a much better deal than AP holders.



For locals, an extension is fine, as long as the extension accounts for black out dates if applicable. For non-locals, yeah, it could be a problem depending on the situation. But it's easier to just automatically extend passes and then help those who need something different on a case by case basis.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## tex1989

We were suppose to leave on March 29 for a week long stay.  Obviously that won't be happening.  We were there Feb 1 to Feb 7.  But that trip is what makes going back so hard to consider.  We have been over 50 times and never had sickness issues, or really many other issues to speak of.  Last trip all was well until I got the Flu and wound up taking an ambulance ride to the hospital with 103 fever and severe dehydration.  Obviously getting the Flu at a place like Disney is likely but I think what scares me more is people think because they spent so much to book their trip that they will go to the parks regardless of how sick they are.  I say this because my wife and I know the exact second we were infected.  Heck we even got a picture of it happening.  We were sitting in the next to last seat on EE.  We had done the backwards part and stopped to watch the Yeti tearing up track. When you are released from there as you gain speed the ride picture is taken.  It was at that point that someone at the front of the train let go with a mouth full of "vomit",  It was not a lot but vaporized in the wind.  As we got off the ride I asked my wife if she got hit in the face with something and she said yes.  As I looked at her jacket I could see the specs of someones lunch.  We ran to the restroom and cleaned up and sanitized as best we could but the transfer of germs was complete.  This was Sunday the second day of our trip, I was in the hospital by Wednesday night.  We stayed in out room all day Thursday and Friday morning rented a car and drove home because we feared not being able to get on a plane.  We did not go to eat anywhere, we did not go to the parks.  We packed our belongings and spent the next two days driving home minimizing our contact with anyone in an attempt to not get anyone else sick.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


>


I’d like to note I haven’t found a source to back this up.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Big update here!


----------



## 720L

rteetz said:


>


They need Josh D'Amaro or Bob Chapel to put something on the Hub for CMs. I guess this was at least something.


----------



## Jkarrows

So Disney is closing the Hotels but what if your not from the USA and already in the hotel and can not get a flight home, are they going to kick people out of the hotels and make them live on the street.


----------



## tzeitel

Jkarrows said:


> So Disney is closing the Hotels but what if your not from the USA and already in the hotel and can not get a flight home, are they going to kick people out of the hotels and make them live on the street.


How long do they need to get a flight?  not trying to be mean and I know flights are getting cancelled, but Disney is closing the hotels on the 20th.  Flights from overseas (except UK) were banned on the 13th - at the least people KNEW on that date they had to make other arrangements.   Even if I had been coming from the UK after the 1st ban I would have cancelled or would have been prepared for the 2nd ban.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is lengthy, but cutting/pasting from the current park update so we have a snapshot of the info right now.  Nothing particularly new from a theme parks front but additional information about resort/transportation opertations.
> 
> *Update on Walt Disney World Resort Operations (from WDW's Website as of 3/15/2020, 6PM). Source: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/*
> In an abundance of caution and in the best interest of our Guests and Cast Members, we are proceeding with the closure of our theme parks at Walt Disney World Resort, beginning March 16, through the end of the month.
> 
> The Walt Disney Company will pay its Cast Members during that closure period.
> 
> Disney Resort hotels will remain open until further notice. Disney Springs will also remain open.
> 
> We will continue to stay in close contact with appropriate officials and health experts.
> 
> Below, you’ll find information on impacts to current and incoming plans. Please continue to check this page for additional updates. If needed, many reservations can be modified online via My Plans on Disneyworld.com. We appreciate your patience and consideration during this unprecedented time.
> 
> 
> *Theme Parks & Water Parks*
> In an abundance of caution and in the best interest of our Guests and Cast Members, we are proceeding with the closure of our theme parks and water parks, beginning March 16, through the end of the month.
> 
> 
> *Resorts*
> Disney Resort hotels will remain open until further notice.
> 
> Disney’s Magical Express will continue transfers to and from Orlando International Airport.
> 
> Food & beverage locations at Disney Resort hotels will remain operating as normal.
> 
> Character dining and dinner shows at Disney Resort hotel locations may have modified experiences and Characters present from March 16 through March 31.
> 
> Effective March 15, pools at all Disney Resort hotels will be open from 10:00 AM until 8:00 PM.
> 
> Effective March 16, the Electrical Water Pageant around Magic Kingdom area Disney Resort hotels will be temporarily cancelled.
> 
> The following Disney Resort hotel offerings will temporarily stop offering services effective March 16:
> 
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> All Spa and Salon locations
> Character Couture services at Salon locations
> 
> *Disney Springs*
> Disney Springs will remain open until further notice, with merchandise, dining and other locations operating, with the following exceptions:
> 
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Disney Springs, temporarily closing effective March 16 through March 31.
> Specific locations and operating hours are subject to change.
> Character appearances, interactions and entertainment at Disney Springs are also subject to change.
> 
> 
> *Transportation*
> At this time, Walt Disney World Resort transportation (including bus, monorail, boat and Disney Skyliner) continues to operate as normal.
> 
> Disney’s Magical Express will continue transfers to and from Orlando International Airport.
> 
> Beginning March 16, transportation will operate in select areas at Walt Disney World Resort during the parks closure:
> 
> Disney buses will operate between Disney Resort hotels and the Disney Springs area.
> Disney buses will operate between select Disney Resort hotels as needed.
> The Magic Kingdom Resort area monorail line will operate as needed for travel between Disney's Contemporary Resort, Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa and Disney's Polynesian Village Resort only.
> Disney Minnie Van™ Service will only be available for existing reservations to and from Orlando International Airport made prior to March 16.
> The following transportation offerings will be temporarily closed beginning March 16:
> 
> Disney Skyliner service
> All watercraft transportation options
> 
> *Other Experiences*
> ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex and miniature golf locations at Walt Disney World Resort will close beginning March 16, through the end of the month.
> 
> We will automatically cancel and refund experiences occurring near or adjacent to the theme parks, including fireworks cruises and special dining events, that will not take place during the parks closure. Most Guests with impacted reservations will be notified directly.
> 
> The following experiences will be temporarily cancelled effective March 16:
> 
> All fireworks cruises
> Highway in the Sky Dine Around
> Pirates & Pals Fireworks Dessert Voyage
> Ferrytale Fireworks: A Sparkling Dessert Cruise
> Celebration at the Top - Savor, Sip, and Sparkle
> Day Cruise Around the World
> Disney Vacation Club Seven Seas Tasting Cruise
> Grand 1 Yacht Rentals
> Golf and FootGolf operations remain available on their regular schedule.
> 
> 
> *MODIFICATIONS, CANCELLATIONS AND REFUNDS
> 
> Tickets*
> Unexpired multi-day theme park tickets with unused days, or date-specific theme park tickets with a valid use period during the period March 12, 2020 through March 31, 2020 will automatically be extended to use any date through December 15, 2020. If you are unable to visit by December 15, 2020, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.
> 
> Florida Resident Discover Disney Tickets may be used through July 31, 2020.
> 
> Guests who have purchased tickets for Disney After Hours, Disney Villains After Hours and Disney Early Morning Magic from March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 will be automatically refunded.
> 
> 
> *Resort Rooms and Packages*
> Guests who have not checked in for stays between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 may modify or cancel their Disney Resort room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company package up to their original check-in date. If no action is taken and Guests have not checked in, Disney will automatically process a refund to the original form of payment within 7 days of the original check-in date. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional.
> 
> We will waive all Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in through June 30, 2020.
> 
> Note: Refunded amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages will be less cancellation fees imposed by 3rd-party suppliers, including airlines, rentals cars and 3rd-party hotels, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans.
> 
> *Annual Passes*
> All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. Annual Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew.
> 
> For Passholders participating in the Annual Pass Monthly Payment program, your monthly payments will continue as scheduled.
> 
> Over the coming weeks, Annual Pass details in My Disney Experience will be updated to reflect new pass usage information.
> 
> Pass blockout and admission calendars will not be updated during the closure period. Please visit this page for the most updated details.
> 
> 
> *Dining & Other Experiences*
> All pre-paid dining and experience reservations impacted by the park closure will be automatically refunded if scheduled between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020.
> 
> Reservations made at locations impacted by the closure will not be charged a cancellation or no-show fee.
> 
> Character dining and dinner shows at Disney Resort hotel locations may have modified experiences and Characters present from March 16 through March 31.
> 
> All active Tables in Wonderland members will be extended by the number of days the parks are closed.
> 
> 
> *FastPass+*
> All FastPass+ reservations scheduled for March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 when parks are closed will be automatically cancelled.



Just did a quick check of Disney's website vs last night.  Mostly simple changes (eg, we will close = are closed) and the various changes needed on account of the resorts closing 3/20 and Disney Springs 3/17.  Nothing notable on park operations. 

As always, make sure to check Disney's website for the latest info:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## PrincessNelly

Jkarrows said:


> So Disney is closing the Hotels but what if your not from the USA and already in the hotel and can not get a flight home, are they going to kick people out of the hotels and make them live on the street.


They provided 5 days notice so that people can make travel arrangements. There are other hotels in the area still operating as well.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If someone literally cannot get out of there by the 20th then I’m sure they can find somewhere else to stay in Orlando until the meantime. Or Disney would help in some fashion.

They need a hard date just like all the other extreme measures need to be taken because people refuse to make responsible decisions for society as a whole by themselves. People were still considering and actually checking in when the writing was on the wall. People were not cutting stays short voluntarily. People still crowded into the parks for one last hurrah. People will not act in our best interest as a society unless forced.


----------



## Spridell

It seems like overnight the big hotel chains around the country got together and made this decision.  Las Vegas is also shutting down it's hotels and casinos.  I would assume more will follow.

This is a first.  ALL of Disney World property completely shutdown.


----------



## cakebaker

Jkarrows said:


> So Disney is closing the Hotels but what if your not from the USA and already in the hotel and can not get a flight home, are they going to kick people out of the hotels and make them live on the street.


 Not every hotel in the area is closing down, but regardless, Disney can't keep resorts open indefinitely. I think they've been given ample notice.


----------



## Bobb_o

My 60 day window is tomorrow, I need to figure out if it's worth buying a ticket today knowing that it may not get used.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Bobb_o said:


> My 60 day window is tomorrow, I need to figure out if it's worth buying a ticket today knowing that it may not get used.



In theory, if you bought a ticket and ended up not being able to go in May would you be able to go later in the year?


----------



## Bobb_o

GADisneyDad14 said:


> In theory, if you bought a ticket and ended up not being able to go in May would you be able to go later in the year?



Not really. We are DVC members so there's really not much availability until October and we already have a 2 week trip to New Zealand planned for November so going back to back isn't really going to work for us. 

If I knew for certain I could just hold the credit until 2021 I would be ok but I fear that they are open and I don't have the option to take it as a credit.


----------



## yulilin3

I've probably missed like 20 pages since yesterday and I'm not gonna go back and read. I am exhausted.
Last night was an emotional night at MK for sure, I got to thank so many CP kids that were on stage and kids that were there taking in their last day. Specific management for each area made it special for them and I am glad, these kids get under pay and over worked They had the garden by Casey's reserved for them to watch HEA. Many many tears
Over at DHS my DD was working and they made the decision to allow CP kids go through the fp line for MFSR, 
all the goodbyes at the end of the night were also very special.
My DD got emotional cause the citizens of Batuu had lightsabers and made a tunnel by the exit of the land while people left, Chewie, Vi and Rey were also there.
I know some might find this stupid and overly emotional but these are the lives the CM live, this is their life, and most of them love bringing thee magic to all of us.
I'm pretty sad right now but I am going to DS at 1pm to stream and will go to the resorts this week as well to take in all the preparations before closures.


----------



## only hope

Spridell said:


> It seems like overnight the big hotel chains around the country got together and made this decision.  Las Vegas is also shutting down it's hotels and casinos.  I would assume more will follow.
> 
> This is a first.  ALL of Disney World property completely shutdown.



The stuff at Disney Springs and Downtown Disney may or may not be open if it’s not owned/operated by Disney- the announcement said it’s up to the vendors. I wouldn’t expect them to stay open though; I don’t think enough people would go to turn a profit.


----------



## bizeemom4

yulilin3 said:


> I've probably missed like 20 pages since yesterday and I'm not gonna go back and read. I am exhausted.
> Last night was an emotional night at MK for sure, I got to thank so many CP kids that were on stage and kids that were there taking in their last day. Specific management for each area made it special for them and I am glad, these kids get under pay and over worked They had the garden by Casey's reserved for them to watch HEA. Many many tears
> Over at DHS my DD was working and they made the decision to allow CP kids go through the fp line for MFSR,
> all the goodbyes at the end of the night were also very special.
> My DD got emotional cause the citizens of Batuu had lightsabers and made a tunnel by the exit of the land while people left, Chewie, Vi and Rey were also there.
> I know some might find this stupid and overly emotional but these are the lives the CM live, this is their life, and most of them love bringing thee magic to all of us.
> I'm pretty sad right now but I am going to DS at 1pm to stream and will go to the resorts this week as well to take in all the preparations before closures.



I just accidentally found your video on Fbook. Thanks for the emotional walk thru MK. Very sad for many people on so many different levels.


----------



## e_yerger

Waiting to see how Disney will further adjust AP policies. I have a trip planned for April 30-May 4th that will need to be cancelled or rescheduled, but my AP originally expired May 16th.

I want to reschedule my trip for a weekend in November (we're going for Dapper Day), but my AP will be expired by then. I'm hoping they would be willing to give me park hoppers for my entire length of stay. I'm not holding my breath on it, but we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Robo

Serious stuff!


----------



## sponica

I don't know if this goes here or somewhere else, so feel free to move it wherever.

If you paid for premium magic bands and are unable to reschedule into this calendar year, are they charging you full price? I know not the end of the world. I just want all my ducks in a row.


----------



## Krandor

only hope said:


> The stuff at Disney Springs and Downtown Disney may or may not be open if it’s not owned/operated by Disney- the announcement said it’s up to the vendors. I wouldn’t expect them to stay open though; I don’t think enough people would go to turn a profit.



I thnk it depends on the location.   If they rely a lot of foot traffic you close.  If you are a place where people will go to disney springs just to go to your place then you may stay open - i think of something like AMC in this category but movie theaters have their own problems beyond disney springs so i think the DS AMC will simply follow whatever AMC is doing company wide.  But I do think most will close since without foot traffic volume will be way down for many/most.


----------



## Kuzcotopia1

Katie1174 said:


> We fly in early on the 10th for 9 days, so if that comes to pass it would be weird but ok. But then again we are also booking a back up room for the fall just in case because i would definitely cancel May if they opened on say the 15th and most of my days are gone, its all or nothing.



We fly out on the 10th too. I hope they announce a definite "closed through..." date soon so I can make my call. I'm the ringleader of a trip for 13 people, planning it was work already, canceling it will be more work and also depressing. Does anyone have thoughts of when they expect Disney to announce dates based on the CDC recommendation?


----------



## CMac72

Rescheduled our trip (would've been arriving this coming Saturday, 3/21 ) to late May early June, arriving 5/30. I know the CDC has released new suggestions regarding large gatherings, but our new trip dates will be a few weeks after that. Hoping the World is back open by then. Fingers crossed.


----------



## disneygirlsng

Bobb_o said:


> Not really. We are DVC members so there's really not much availability until October and we already have a 2 week trip to New Zealand planned for November so going back to back isn't really going to work for us.
> 
> If I knew for certain I could just hold the credit until 2021 I would be ok but I fear that they are open and I don't have the option to take it as a credit.


Applying the cost of a ticket towards a future ticket is always an option. Even under normal circumstances. I dont see why that would go away.


----------



## Robo

disneygirlsng said:


> Applying the cost of a ticket towards a future ticket is always an option...


This.


----------



## Robo

sponica said:


> If you paid for premium magic bands and are unable to reschedule into this calendar year, are they charging you full price? I know not the end of the world. I just want all my ducks in a row.


MBs will work for 2-3 years (or longer) at full battery for ALL functions.
After that, they will work at the park gates, FP entrances, and for opening resort room doors virtually “forever.”


----------



## Miffy

I started looking at dates in early June, but feel like I'm kidding myself because the only time I was in Orlando the first week in June, I was felled by the heat and humidity. Just not my best environment. Our trip's supposed to be April 29-May 7 and that looks unlikely at the moment. Fortunately, we also have a trip planned in December, and that may be it for this year.


----------



## Nox

DisLiss said:


> Does Disney have the ability to suddenly buy far more hand sanitizer than ever before when hand sanitizer availability is at an all time low?



....


----------



## yulilin3

just got back from DS, the place is PACKED, huge lines to pay for everything, especially inside World of Disney. Starbucks was already closed though , lots of business for Joffrey's


----------



## KristinU

yulilin3 said:


> just got back from DS, the place is PACKED, huge lines to pay for everything, especially inside World of Disney. Starbucks was already closed though , lots of business for Joffrey's



So much for heeding the social distancing guidelines


----------



## CarolynFH

KristinU said:


> So much for heeding the social distancing guidelines


Yep. If people won’t comply voluntarily, they’ll be forced to do so.


----------



## lorileahb

We have a MK After Hours night / one night at hotel planned for our newly blended family of 8 set for April 5.  I went ahead and booked hotel night for May 18 to ensure availability in case the closure is extended.  Disney is always so good about tickets - hoping they will swap our 4/5 After Hours tickets for 5/18 After Hours tickets if/when the closure is extended.  Like everyone, we so love Disney - I am looking forward to me, my husband and our six children together being able to enjoy the park!  I'm probably in the minority (and I want everyone to be safe), but I would love it if by some miracle we get to go in April (when it is a bit cooler and works better with school/spring break) as planned.  Also booked an Ohana breakfast the next morning for both trips (will cancel the May one if/as soon as I know April trip is a go... I hate to keep someone else from booking a breakfast until that point  )


----------



## Day-Day

Our 7-day tickets now say valid March 22 to December 15, 2020 in MDE.  We have re-scheduled out March 22 trip for a week in October 2020.  Will we need to select a start date for the tickets before selecting fastpasses at 60 days out and before using the tickets for park entrance?


----------



## Robo

Day-Day said:


> Will we need to select a start date for the tickets before selecting fastpasses at 60 days out and before using the tickets for park entrance?


As far as we know... yes.


----------



## Lilylogan

Kuzcotopia1 said:


> We fly out on the 10th too. I hope they announce a definite "closed through..." date soon so I can make my call. I'm the ringleader of a trip for 13 people, planning it was work already, canceling it will be more work and also depressing. Does anyone have thoughts of when they expect Disney to announce dates based on the CDC recommendation?



I'm so curious about this, too.  Our dates are 5/5-5/10 - I'm worried about moving it to later in May and not being to get any dining reservations/fastpasses.  This trip is a surprise for our kids because we had a really rough year in 2019 and it's making me so sad that it probably won't happen.


----------



## JediGina

Kuzcotopia1 said:


> We fly out on the 10th too. I hope they announce a definite "closed through..." date soon so I can make my call. I'm the ringleader of a trip for 13 people, planning it was work already, canceling it will be more work and also depressing. Does anyone have thoughts of when they expect Disney to announce dates based on the CDC recommendation?



I arrive on May 10th as well, and the uncertainty is incredibly frustrating.  I know the CDC said 8 weeks of no large gatherings, which means May 10th, and that could be the day they re-open.  It's hard for me to imagine them staying closed on through the summer or anything...life has to go on at some point, and people are going to begin to really hurt before too long.  But boy, if they do re-open on May 10th...I bet it will be pandemonium for our trip!  Ugghhh....


----------



## MermaidMommy

JediGina said:


> I arrive on May 10th as well, and the uncertainty is incredibly frustrating.  I know the CDC said 8 weeks of no large gatherings, which means May 10th, and that could be the day they re-open.  It's hard for me to imagine them staying closed on through the summer or anything...life has to go on at some point, and people are going to begin to really hurt before too long.  But boy, if they do re-open on May 10th...I bet it will be pandemonium for our trip!  Ugghhh....


We've got a trip that is supposed to start May 11, so I'll be waiting along with you. I read an article that Josh posted about the shut-down, and he predicts a slower couple of weeks right after they open back up (and then a busy summer and fall). Plus, most schools will still be in session, so, hopefully, our trips will happen, and maybe not be too crazy. Either way, I can't think of a better place to celebrate getting pass all this madness!


----------



## Katie1174

Kuzcotopia1 said:


> We fly out on the 10th too. I hope they announce a definite "closed through..." date soon so I can make my call. I'm the ringleader of a trip for 13 people, planning it was work already, canceling it will be more work and also depressing. Does anyone have thoughts of when they expect Disney to announce dates based on the CDC recommendation?


Some threads say Disney will most likely cancel weeks like 2 weeks at a time so as to not overwhelm the phone CM’s so I don't expect them to announce an actual re-open date anytime soon.


----------



## fely1st

We have a trip planned for end of may and wanted to visit WDW and DL, so a really great vacation. At the moment I just wait and see. But living in Germany and getting new restriction everyday, like most shops closed, borders  closed and people advices to stay at home if possible, I'm getting a little bit scared. I'm not in the risk group and have a good job which I can not loose and live in the country with a lot of beautiful nature, but it feels so unreal.   I hope we all get through this hard times and can look for future disney experiences.  Stay save everyone, all the best for you and "see ya all real soon".


----------



## bavarian princess

fely1st said:


> We have a trip planned for end of may and wanted to visit WDW and DL, so a really great vacation. At the moment I just wait and see. But living in Germany and getting new restriction everyday, like most shops closed, borders  closed and people advices to stay at home if possible, I'm getting a little bit scared. I'm not in the risk group and have a good job which I can not loose and live in the country with a lot of beautiful nature, but it feels so unreal.   I hope we all get through this hard times and can look for future disney experiences.  Stay save everyone, all the best for you and "see ya all real soon".



As a fellow German who is supposed to fly out on April 23 all I can do is wait and see....With the US travel ban, our own travel restrictions and the fact that Lufthansa is canceling 70% of the flights I might have to look into other options, soon.


----------



## epcotty

Is it the general consensus that closures will keep getting extended and as many things as possible will be closed until a vaccine is made?


----------



## ZuuL

epcotty said:


> Is it the general consensus that closures will keep getting extended and as many things as possible will be closed until a vaccine is made?


It will go longer than 2 weeks but no way will they be closed till a vaccine is made, that can take a year or more.


----------



## Mango7100

epcotty said:


> Is it the general consensus that closures will keep getting extended and as many things as possible will be closed until a vaccine is made?


I can totally see closing until Memorial Day...and two weeks ago I would have said that was impossible


----------



## HokieRaven5

Crazy how a matter of a few short days has changed my mood from a cautious optimism to just disappointment (even though it hasn't closed through the end of april yet). I said a lot of what has happened would be an impossibility because it has never happened to this level. 

Didn't expect every restaurant, bar, gym to shut down in my area just like that yesterday, who'd have thunk we'd be having the kentucky derby in september, which means the preakness in my area will likely held in mid-late september if they follow those rules. 

Starting the plans for a future trip, getting reservations in place for just in case, sucks but feels like the responsible thing to do.


----------



## mrsap

I just received this email from Disney regarding Disney Springs...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Doing my daily check of Disney's operational information page.  Other than changing some of the tense of various things, the only material re-wording was to the Resort Room & Packages section (although nothing particularly "new" in the information).  No other changes have been made to theme park operations information.  

*Resort Rooms and Packages*
Guests who have not checked in for stays between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 may modify or cancel their Disney Resort room reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company package up to their original check-in date. If no action is taken and Guests have not checked in, Disney will automatically process a refund to the original form of payment within 7 days of the original check-in date. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional.

We will waive all Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in through June 30, 2020.

Note: Refunded amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages will be less cancellation fees imposed by 3rd-party suppliers, including airlines, rentals cars and 3rd-party hotels, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans.

Guests can call (407) 939-5277 to reschedule reservations with arrivals of March 20 through March 31 to a future date. To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving all Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through June 30, 2020.

On Friday, March 20 at 5:00 PM, we will automatically cancel reservations of Walt Disney Travel Company Disney Resort hotel packages and Disney Resort hotel room-only reservations booked directly through Disney, for arrivals March 20 through 31.

We will also process a refund to the original form of payment if a payment had been made. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional. Please note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rentals cars, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages.


----------



## mirandag819

Bobb_o said:


> Not really. We are DVC members so there's really not much availability until October and we already have a 2 week trip to New Zealand planned for November so going back to back isn't really going to work for us.
> 
> If I knew for certain I could just hold the credit until 2021 I would be ok but I fear that they are open and I don't have the option to take it as a credit.


They have said all along that you can use the tickets until 12/15 or keep the ticket value as a credit for dates beyond 12/15, so you would just have to pay ticket increase difference if you did get stuck until 2021


----------



## rpb718

epcotty said:


> Is it the general consensus that closures will keep getting extended and as many things as possible will be closed until a vaccine is made?



I posted the following in another post - but most of it works here.

The fallout of this closure will affect EVERYONE who currently has plans or is only only thinking about going to WDW in the near future.

First off, when WDW does reopen - I have a feeling it will be a limited opening with just 1 or possibly 2 parks, and not all resorts and restaurants open. The staffing levels needed to reopen everything is just not there anymore. It would take a while to ramp up to a point where all 4 parks, restaurants and resorts, as well as places in Disney Springs, are open. However, unless there's a miracle, any place that reopens this year while we are still (1) waiting for a working vaccine and (2) have actually enough vaccine to inoculate everyone and (3) people have actually been vaccinated - I think there will be mandatory measures in place that somehow restrict access to rides and crowding in general. That means no parades and nighttime fireworks and standing in lines for rides - you would be required to have a FP+ to get on a ride. Current crowds levels in the parks would need to be handled, so the levels needed to cause the various stages of parks closures in the past could be drastically reduced. They could also totally restrict the parks to ONLY resort guests.

Now on the opposite end of such draconian measures, say none of the above happens. Anyone with current plans for WDW are still affected by the closures because there are many folks that are now planning to go to WDW during your trip that weren't before.


----------



## dachsie

rpb718 said:


> I posted the following in another post - but most of it works here.
> 
> The fallout of this closure will affect EVERYONE who currently has plans or is only only thinking about going to WDW in the near future.
> 
> First off, when WDW does reopen - I have a feeling it will be a limited opening with just 1 or possibly 2 parks, and not all resorts and restaurants open. The staffing levels needed to reopen everything is just not there anymore. It would take a while to ramp up to a point where all 4 parks, restaurants and resorts, as well as places in Disney Springs, are open. However, unless there's a miracle, any place that reopens this year while we are still (1) waiting for a working vaccine and (2) have actually enough vaccine to inoculate everyone and (3) people have actually been vaccinated - I think there will be mandatory measures in place that somehow restrict access to rides and crowding in general. That means no parades and nighttime fireworks and standing in lines for rides - you would be required to have a FP+ to get on a ride. Current crowds levels in the parks would need to be handled, so the levels needed to cause the various stages of parks closures in the past could be drastically reduced. They could also totally restrict the parks to ONLY resort guests.
> 
> Now on the opposite end of such draconian measures, say none of the above happens. Anyone with current plans for WDW are still affected by the closures because there are many folks that are now planning to go to WDW during your trip that weren't before.


They are not going to wait for a vaccine before they open.  That could take over a year, even tho they started trials yesterday.Life is going to be tough for a few months but slowly things will go back to normal - look at China - they are reopening now


----------



## TwoMisfits

epcotty said:


> Is it the general consensus that closures will keep getting extended and as many things as possible will be closed until a vaccine is made?



Probably til there is a reliable treatment - that's much likelier in the short term...


----------



## abnihon

I have 9 day tickets.  But unlikely my rescheduled trip this summer will be 9 days.
Maybe 5 days.
Can I use the remaining 4 days in 2021?


----------



## Mattsmom17

A friend just informed me she had a resort only reservation for April 18-21. She got a message from Disney that they are canceling reservations. She said the CM on the phone when she called them seemed very sad.


----------



## abnihon

Mattsmom17 said:


> A friend just informed me she had a resort only reservation for April 18-21. She got a message from Disney that they are canceling reservations. She said the CM on the phone when she called them seemed very sad.


Sad....


----------



## rteetz

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2020/03/walt-disney-world-transportation-to.html


----------



## mckennarose

Mattsmom17 said:


> A friend just informed me she had a resort only reservation for April 18-21. She got a message from Disney that they are canceling reservations. She said the CM on the phone when she called them seemed very sad.


I would like to hear more about this.  Anyone else get a cancellation for an April stay?
Easter Sunday is April 12, and I fully expected a lot of places will be closed until after Easter week to slow spread.  But April 18th check in is 6 days later.  ???


----------



## lovethattink

My dh volunteered for the Star Wars Run. He got his acceptance email, but hasn’t received  any type of cancellation email at this time.


----------



## Lumpy1106

rpb718 said:


> Now on the opposite end of such draconian measures, say none of the above happens. Anyone with current plans for WDW are still affected by the closures because there are many folks that are now planning to go to WDW during your trip that weren't before.


I think this is certainly true for DVC members, though maybe not for the general public.  There is going to be some reluctance for people to travel, especially Internationally.  To that end, I am optimistic that Disney will do the right thing and release unused inventory, even in the non-DVC resorts if needed, to that the DVC members who are already invested and, more importantly, ARE willing to travel.  That would be so much better than having to close whole resorts as has been done in the past.  After all, DVC members with March-April-May reservations may be willing to re-book to Summer, but the DVC resorts were booked for those dates back in July-August-September when they entered the 7-11 month window.


----------



## mckennarose

lovethattink said:


> My dh volunteered for the Star Wars Run. He got his acceptance email, but hasn’t received  any type of cancellation email at this time.



That starts Thursday April 16th, right?


----------



## erc

mckennarose said:


> I would like to hear more about this.  Anyone else get a cancellation for an April stay?
> Easter Sunday is April 12, and I fully expected a lot of places will be closed until after Easter week to slow spread.  But April 18th check in is 6 days later.  ???


 Not yet?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

This may be a helpful ticketing bit of info, I have 10 day hoppers on my account that were set to begin March 21. I can now use them to make FP in April after they would have expired before. Seems to me that when it comes time to plan a future trip, those of us with tickets from this period will not have to pick a new date? Looks like they’ll act like old tickets did.


----------



## Robo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Looks like they’ll act like old tickets did.


We still don't know, but...
wouldn't THAT be nice?!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Robo said:


> We still don't know, but...
> wouldn't THAT be nice?!



Mine are currently behaving like my AP when it comes to FP. Remains to be seen what happens once parks open and everything starts returning to the new normal.


----------



## lanejudy

DGsAtBLT said:


> Seems to me that when it comes time to plan a future trip, those of us with tickets from this period will not have to pick a new date?


I believe WDW was automatically extending them until 12/15/2020 -- and I'd assume with regards to dates they work much like the "flex" option tickets, which do not have specific dates.  Folks _should _be able to make new FP+ anytime between now (?) and Dec. 15th within their new booking window (30 days/60 days). 

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## tex1989

lanejudy said:


> I believe WDW was automatically extending them until 12/15/2020 -- and I'd assume with regards to dates they work much like the "flex" option tickets, which do not have specific dates.  Folks _should _be able to make new FP+ anytime between now (?) and Dec. 15th.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


I don't know, but I don't think they will work that way.  They should probably be like AP's in that you can book 30 days out at any point but cannot book 60 days out without a resort reservation.  The idea you could book FP's anytime between now and December 15th because they extended your ticket's valid dates would be a nightmare.


----------



## Ermise

mckennarose said:


> I would like to hear more about this.  Anyone else get a cancellation for an April stay?
> Easter Sunday is April 12, and I fully expected a lot of places will be closed until after Easter week to slow spread.  But April 18th check in is 6 days later.  ???


We have reservations beginning April 17th and have not received any cancellation notices.  When I spoke to a castmember yesterday about our 30 day payment deadline, they said an updated policy was announced allowing final payment up until 7 days before check-in.  It seems like most organizations plan to abide by the CDC recommendation of no gatherings of over 50 people for the next 8 weeks so I would imagine WDW extending closures through April.  We booked a back-up for late August hoping things are improving by then.


----------



## erc

Ermise said:


> We have reservations beginning April 17th and have not received any cancellation notices.  When I spoke to a castmember yesterday about our 30 day payment deadline, they said an updated policy was announced allowing final payment up until 7 days before check-in.  It seems like most organizations plan to abide by the CDC recommendation of no gatherings of over 50 poeple for the next 8 weeks so I would imagine WDW extending closures through April.  We booked a back-up for late August hoping things are improving by then.



So if we don't pay the balance at 30 days our reservation is still held?


----------



## Ermise

erc said:


> So if we don't pay the balance at 30 days our reservation is still held?


That's what I was told.  They said disregard the automated reminders to pay at 30 days.


----------



## lanejudy

tex1989 said:


> I don't know, but I don't think they will work that way.  They should probably be like AP's in that you can book 30 days out at any point but cannot book 60 days out without a resort reservation.  The idea you could book FP's anytime between now and December 15th because they extended your ticket's valid dates would be a nightmare.


Well, yeah, sorry.  I must have virus brain.  That didn't come out clearly.  What I meant is there should be need to pick specific dates.  The ticket is open and will be valid when you are ready to book FP.


----------



## MMSM

You mean I don’t have to pick a Start date or first day to use when I reschedule?


----------



## madge

So ... what does this do to operations around mid-April?


----------



## STrusner

HI, I want to ask a question before another round of cancellations start as I might be in that group with a planned 4/4-4/9 trip and maybe I should admit defeat and beat the rush 
I didn't see this mentioned when I read through the thread or on their site.... will Getaway Glen reservations auto-cancel assuming Typhoon Lagoon is closed? We also have mani/pedi reservations at Senses at Grand Floridian -- would those auto-cancel assuming GF and/or spas are closed? Or am I going to need to call and cancel with the main line that I booked them?

Thanks


----------



## GADisneyDad14

STrusner said:


> HI, I want to ask a question before another round of cancellations start as I might be in that group with a planned 4/4-4/9 trip and maybe I should admit defeat and beat the rush
> I didn't see this mentioned when I read through the thread or on their site.... will Getaway Glen reservations auto-cancel assuming Typhoon Lagoon is closed? We also have mani/pedi reservations at Senses at Grand Floridian -- would those auto-cancel assuming GF and/or spas are closed? Or am I going to need to call and cancel with the main line that I booked them?
> 
> Thanks



I have not seen any reports specifically about either offering and the language on Disney's website doesn't exactly address your question - but I 'assume' (key word) they both fall into the category of things that would eventually be auto-cancelled and or the type of thing covered under where they say "most guests with impacted reservations will be notified directly."   That's what they are doing with other experiences (fireworks cruises, Pirates & Pals, etc) so to me it would make sense they do the same for the two items you mention.


----------



## PamNC

rpb718 said:


> That'll put us at May 10 or 11th.


Wow -  just Wow. I never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## imjustafatkid

rpb718 said:


> That'll put us at May 10 or 11th.



That's the week after my trip. We go May 3-9. I'm hoping they open mid-April.


----------



## ZuuL

PamNC said:


> Wow -  just Wow. I never thought I'd see the day.


Hoping thats true cause I get there the night of may 11th


----------



## tnolan

I don't know if this was just to keep my spirits up but I got hold of a live chat agent on the Disneyworld site, and asked him point blank if my trip for Apr 27 was in danger of being cancelled, and he said they plan to open April 1. He also reiterated the new plan of final payments being able to be made up till 7 days before arrival. Just wanted to report what he said.


----------



## Ashleybs

mckennarose said:


> I would like to hear more about this.  Anyone else get a cancellation for an April stay?
> Easter Sunday is April 12, and I fully expected a lot of places will be closed until after Easter week to slow spread.  But April 18th check in is 6 days later.  ???


Nope. Our trip is the 6-11th.


----------



## jpeterson

Ashleybs said:


> Nope. Our trip is the 6-11th.


Ours is 7th - 13th and I've heard nothing.  I'm not super optimistic about it actually happening, but nothing has been cancelled by Disney.


----------



## Ashleybs

madge said:


> View attachment 481653
> So ... what does this do to operations around mid-April?


I saw this and know this is happening all over the US. But my thoughts are they can of course change it over the next bit to be less if they see fit.


----------



## mackel1994

Well - there goes our trip officially cancelled. Our airline, Virgin Australia, has just cancelled all international fights until June 14. Two years of saving, excitement, planning for our first trip - down the drain. I just hope we don't lose too much money over this. I spent an hour last night crying. 
Our original Disney dates were May 31-June 6. We'll be changing to October 5-11. At least that includes my birthday, I suppose! 
I hope everyone is ok. Events to this scale can really affect your mental and physical health. Look after yourselves and look after each other


----------



## nittanyliongirl02

Following....we have reservations starting 5/28.....not feeling like this will happen.  I was hoping to celebrate my 40th at the most magical place, but will probably have to wait, or just not go.....


----------



## Krandor

erc said:


> So if we don't pay the balance at 30 days our reservation is still held?



My TA said the same thing and called and confirmed.  The policy right now is 7 days out which tells me that if they do closing extensions they'll do it at least 7 days out.   So if they are going to extend beyond April 31st we should hear at least 8 days before then so around april 22nd or so.


----------



## pinkle

This may have been answered   There is so much information on here. I'm pretty sure we will be canceling (April 29). If I rebook for June I assume that I will have to scramble for dining and fast passes.  Is there any grace time?


----------



## Leigh123

e_yerger said:


> Waiting to see how Disney will further adjust AP policies. I have a trip planned for April 30-May 4th that will need to be cancelled or rescheduled, but my AP originally expired May 16th.
> 
> I want to reschedule my trip for a weekend in November (we're going for Dapper Day), but my AP will be expired by then. I'm hoping they would be willing to give me park hoppers for my entire length of stay. I'm not holding my breath on it, but we'll see how this goes.


I am With you on this one. We were taking a final trip on this annual pass April 17 through the 25th. They expire on the 26th. Due to scheduling conflicts I can’t book again to go until August. So even if they close through the end of May I still have to buy new tickets for a trip I had to reschedule Because the length of the annual pass extension won’t be until my next trip. Does that make sense?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Friendly reminder - this is an on topic thread as it relates to the WDW theme parks. There are countless threads about the virus itself and its various ramifications on other corners of the DIS, particularly the Community Board.

The TPAS forum (and this thread in particular) is a home for WDW theme park planning and information.

I know it’s tough - this is a confusing time and we’re all bombarded with various news inputs and resulting emotions - but our goal is to have this be a place for accurate planning related information based on current Disney operational news and trip planning (or re-planning) experiences.

Rampant speculation is also not helpful (and there are also numerous other threads around where such discussion is occurring).  

Thanks all.


----------



## SMRT-1

Edit: Removed post that was more about overall reservations than parks, specifically.


----------



## yulilin3

Just to add, if we can keep the speculation of when it's opening to a minimum and only convey information that has been reported by Disney as to extensions of closures or openings.
There's really no use in speculating when it'll open,  it only adds pages to this thread


----------



## cvo

Mattsmom17 said:


> A friend just informed me she had a resort only reservation for April 18-21. She got a message from Disney that they are canceling reservations. She said the CM on the phone when she called them seemed very sad.


Seems misinformed. I called today because my trip was to start on 3/31 and MDE said it was still a go. CM put me on hold several times throughout to check with CM team directly involved with resort closure/reopening. Moved date to 4/1 and advised that as of now everything is still planning on being open, but that could change. My only issue was that I had to reach out to ask them bc it was all good according to app. She said if I left it as is with 3/31 arrival date that my entire trip would‘ve been cancelled. I advised her to let higher ups either reach out to DVC members already booked on these dates or to just remove the affected dates from their MDE account so as not to have people show up on the first with a cancelled vacation altogether.         Again, this is all if they even reopen in time. Call was made at 1530 hrs this date


----------



## Evita_W

pinkle said:


> This may have been answered   There is so much information on here. I'm pretty sure we will be canceling (April 29). If I rebook for June I assume that I will have to scramble for dining and fast passes.  Is there any grace time?


Considering I can still get FPs for Mickey and Minnies for our currently scheduled Mid May trip, I think you would probably be ok, assuming the parks reopen before then, but who knows.


----------



## Retro Magic

I think I'll have to do the unthinkable. May be best to cancel my trip for April 25th-May 10th!? What to do? Everything was so PERFECT. All dinning, Fast Passes, etc. It's a crushing blow to cancel but more and more I feel that this just isn't the best time and what needs to be done. Even if the parks do reopen.

Between closures, construction being halted, lockdowns, flights and so much else up in the air, who knows what the right thing is to do? Or what the state of the parks will be by the end of April into May.

If I were to do this, the only time I'm thinking is early to mid September? I don't know what to do at this point. Just need to pull off the bandaid


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Evita_W said:


> Considering I can still get FPs for Mickey and Minnies for our currently scheduled Mid May trip, I think you would probably be ok, assuming the parks reopen before then, but who knows.



In the last day or 2 there has been a big shift in FP Availability. I’ve been looking to move up 7DMT and SDD. Three days again the earliest time available for 7D was 7 pm wish us how it’s been for a week or so. SDD was gone. Yesterday when I looked there are many times available for 7D starting at 2 and SDD at 4.  People have really started canceling or moving their early May trips.


----------



## TT4Dis

We have reservations May 9-16 on rented DVC points. I have through March 25 to cancel and get my maximum refund. I’d love a little more clarity in the next few days. I know I can get most of my money back on our villa but now I’m concerned about our tickets. Right now ticket extensions are only guaranteed through March 31 if I’m reading correctly. We have a contingency plan for fall travel if we can’t go in May but I’d love to know about our tickets.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Retro Magic said:


> I think I'll have to do the unthinkable. May be best to cancel my trip for April 25th-May 10th!? What to do? Everything was so PERFECT. All dinning, Fast Passes, etc. It's a crushing blow to cancel but more and more I feel that this just isn't the best time and what needs to be done. Even if the parks do reopen.
> 
> Between closures, construction being halted, lockdowns, flights and so much else up in the air, who knows what the right thing is to do? Or what the state of the parks will be by the end of April into May.
> 
> If I were to do this, the only time I'm thinking is early to mid September? I don't know what to do at this point. Just need to pull off the bandaid


I canceled my May trip and glad I did. DD is a Fl teacher and school in Fl is canceled until Apr. 15.


----------



## erc

Ermise said:


> That's what I was told.  They said disregard the automated reminders to pay at 30 days.



So I just got this reminder this morning.  Makes me feel worse to see the automated reminders seem like nothing is out of the ordinary.  TP even sent an automated email saying they could send our room request for our stay.  So if I do nothing the reservation will not be cancelled until I cancel it purposefully or they cancel because they will still be closed?


----------



## lanejudy

TT4Dis said:


> I’d love to know about our tickets.


Your tickets will always hold their value towards an upgrade (new dates).  You can just let them sit there for a bit to see if WDW extends them for you, and when you are ready change them to your fall dates.  I don't think WDW will put out definitive notice about May for a while yet.  But my personal thought is this will last at least a couple of months.


----------



## Ermise

erc said:


> So I just got this reminder this morning.  Makes me feel worse to see the automated reminders seem like nothing is out of the ordinary.  TP even sent an automated email saying they could send our room request for our stay.  So if I do nothing the reservation will not be cancelled until I cancel it purposefully or they cancel because they will still be closed?


Yes, that is what i was told.  I see no reason to pay the final balance or cancel anything at this point.  My guess is we will see the closures extended before the new 7 day final payment deadline, and at that point the deposit will be refunded.  No need to pay thousands of dollars now only to have that refunded in a couple weeks.


----------



## STrusner

We won't be able to reschedule for this year to do WDW but we did have tentative plans for at least 2 of us to visit DL in October. Can tickets (date specific ones) be used across the two coasts and/or has anyone asked this question yet as part of rearranging a trip? That would leave 1 ticket we wouldn't be using and I guess we could just put towards the cost of tickets next year.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Retro Magic said:


> I think I'll have to do the unthinkable. May be best to cancel my trip for April 25th-May 10th!? What to do? Everything was so *PERFECT*. All dinning, Fast Passes, etc. It's a crushing blow to cancel but more and more I feel that this just isn't the best time and what needs to be done. Even if the parks do reopen.
> 
> Between closures, construction being halted, lockdowns, flights and so much else up in the air, who knows what the right thing is to do? Or what the state of the parks will be by the end of April into May.
> 
> If I were to do this, the only time I'm thinking is early to mid September? I don't know what to do at this point. Just need to pull off the bandaid


My plans were also darn near perfect in my estimation.  I keep telling myself that the trip would have been a bust anyway.  Even if the parks had remained open, there would have been significant impacts that would have detracted from our enjoyment. 

It doesn't feel so bad to cancel your "perfect" trip if you accept that it would have been far from perfect because of all that's going on.  Plus, you can take some comfort in the fact that making this sacrifice serves a greater good.


----------



## sponica

Mattsmom17 said:


> A friend just informed me she had a resort only reservation for April 18-21. She got a message from Disney that they are canceling reservations. She said the CM on the phone when she called them seemed very sad.



I wonder what resort it was...or if somehow the coding was wrong and it pulled the wrong file.


----------



## victoria31

Had a trip from march 14-19... we rescheduled for memorial day weekend a week ago today thinking everything would die down by then. Starting to think it wont be now. Safe to say this is taking a toll on my mental health lately.


----------



## disneydreamer781

Coffee66 said:


> Disney can and should issue a super fast pass to people that have been disenfranchise d . a easy fix for a tech savvy company.



What is a Super FP?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

disneydreamer781 said:


> What is a Super FP?



There is no such thing - the poster was making a joke that they should give unlimited anytime FPs to those needing to reschedule.


----------



## disneydreamer781

GADisneyDad14 said:


> There is no such thing - the poster was making a joke that they should give unlimited anytime FPs to those needing to reschedule.



Oh okay! It's hard to know sometimes. Anytime FP I've heard of. Thanks!


----------



## sydneysmom

erc said:


> So if we don't pay the balance at 30 days our reservation is still held?




we were told this too...... our travel agent said that Disney changed the final payment for all trips up to June 30.  that final payment was due 7 days before your trip date and you could now cancel (for a full refund) 24 hours ahead.   so that's good news.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Just wanted to post my experience, with a YMMV attached. 
Was suppose to be there this week. AP expired 3/17, we had planned to use AP for 4 days, and then had 3 day PH for the rest of week. 
Rescheduled for June 9-17 (with another back up in August bcuz not feeling very confident with June)
Anyway, CL FP day is tomorrow, so called just now to add days to my 3 day PH. First CM put me on hold to ask if they could do anything for us since AP was going to be used, can't use in June. Came back with a no, sorry, you'll have to purchase 4 days.
Transferred me to another CM to add days, this CM put me on hold, came back and said she gave my son (He had AP as well) and I complimentary 4 day PH, and a MM.  
Wasn't expecting, so very nice. 
Wish I was more excited, just feel so blah with all of this re planning, knowing I'll most likely be doing it again....


----------



## aml1676

STrusner said:


> HI, I want to ask a question before another round of cancellations start as I might be in that group with a planned 4/4-4/9 trip and maybe I should admit defeat and beat the rush
> I didn't see this mentioned when I read through the thread or on their site.... will Getaway Glen reservations auto-cancel assuming Typhoon Lagoon is closed? We also have mani/pedi reservations at Senses at Grand Floridian -- would those auto-cancel assuming GF and/or spas are closed? Or am I going to need to call and cancel with the main line that I booked them?
> 
> Thanks


I can tell you that Senses called me directly to cancel my Character Couture reservations for 3/26. I had tried calling and couldn't get through, and they called before I could try again. I'd assume if they remain closed they will probably call you.


----------



## yulilin3

At AoA right now and it's so completely dead here. It's so sad


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just doing a quick check of current website language compared to yesterday.   Nothing particularly material here, just various changes in word phrasing and some sentence tense. 

*Update on Walt Disney World Resort Operations *
In an abundance of caution and in the best interest of our Guests and Cast Members, the theme parks and water parks at Walt Disney World Resort are closed from March 16 through March 31, 2020.  We are focused on the health, safety and wellbeing of our Guests and Cast Members. In line with state and federal guidance and in an abundance of caution, the theme parks and water parks at Walt Disney World Resort are closed from March 16 through the end of the month.

Disney owned-and-operated hotels at Walt Disney World Resort, and Disney’s Vero Beach Resort, and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort will close beginning at 5:00 PM on Friday, March 20 through the end of the month. This will give Guests the ability to make other arrangements.

At Disney Springs, all Disney owned-and-operated locations are closed from March 17 through March 31 the end of the month. Select restaurants and retail locations at Disney Springs may remain open and Guests should call the location they wish to visit for operating hours. The NBA Experience and NBA Store are temporarily closed. Select restaurants and retail locations at Disney Springs may remain open. For more information and operating hours, please call the restaurant or retail location directly—or visit the Disney Springs website.

The Walt Disney Company will pay its Cast Members during this closure period.

We will continue to stay in close regular contact with appropriate officials and health experts.

Below, you’ll find information on impacts to current and incoming upcoming plans. Please continue to check this page for additional updates. If needed, many reservations can be modified online via My Plans on Disneyworld.com.

We will continue to make adjustments to our operations as appropriate and look forward to welcoming Guests back as soon as it is advisable.  We appreciate your patience and consideration during this unprecedented time understanding.


*Theme Parks & Water Parks*
In an abundance of caution and in the best interest of our Guests and Cast Members, the theme parks and water parks at Walt Disney World Resort are closed from March 16 through March 31, 2020.   We are focused on the health, safety and wellbeing of our Guests and Cast Members. In line with state and federal guidance and in an abundance of caution, the theme parks and water parks at Walt Disney World Resort are closed from March 16 through the end of the month.


*Resorts*
Disney owned-and-operated hotels at Walt Disney World Resort, and Disney’s Vero Beach Resort, and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort will close beginning at 5:00 PM on Friday, March 20 through the end of the month. This will give Guests the ability to make other arrangements.

Disney’s Magical Express will continue transfers to and from Orlando International Airport through Friday, March 20.

Character dining at Disney Resort hotel locations may have modified experiences and Characters present from March 16 through the morning of March 20.

We have canceled all showtimes for Disney’s Spirit of Aloha Dinner Show and Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue beginning March 16 through the end of the month. We will automatically refund Guests with reservations during these dates.

The Electrical Water Pageant around Magic Kingdom area Disney Resort hotels is temporarily cancelled.

The following Disney Resort hotel offerings have temporarily suspended services:

Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
All Spa and Salon locations
Character Couture services at Salon locations

*Disney Springs*
At Disney Springs, all Disney owned-and-operated locations will be are closed from March 17 through the end of the month. Select restaurants and retail locations at Disney Springs may remain open and Guests should call the location they wish to visit for operating hours.  For more information and operating hours, please call the restaurant or retail location directly—or visit the Disney Springs website.

*Transportation*
All Disney transportation will be is temporarily suspended beginning the morning of Wednesday, March 18, 2020 through the end of the month.


*Other Experiences*
ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex and miniature golf locations at Walt Disney World Resort are closed from March 16 through March 31 the end of the month.

We will automatically cancel and refund experiences occurring near or adjacent to the theme parks, including fireworks cruises and special dining events, that will not take place during the parks closure. Most Guests with impacted reservations will be notified directly.

The following experiences will be temporarily cancelled effective March 16:

All fireworks cruises
Highway in the Sky Dine Around
Pirates & Pals Fireworks Dessert Voyage
Ferrytale Fireworks: A Sparkling Dessert Cruise
Celebration at the Top - Savor, Sip, and Sparkle
Day Cruise Around the World
Disney Vacation Club Seven Seas Tasting Cruise
Grand 1 Yacht Rentals
Golf and FootGolf operations remain available on their regular schedule.


*MODIFICATIONS, CANCELLATIONS AND REFUNDS

Tickets*
Unexpired multi-day theme park tickets with unused days, or date-specific theme park tickets with a valid use period during the period March 12, 2020 through March 31, 2020 will automatically be extended to use any date through December 15, 2020. If you are unable to visit by December 15, 2020, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.

Florida Resident Discover Disney Tickets may be used through July 31, 2020.

Guests who have purchased tickets for Disney After Hours, Disney Villains After Hours and Disney Early Morning Magic from March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 will be automatically refunded.


*Resort Rooms and Packages*
Many reservations can be cancelled and rebooked online.  Guests You can call (407) 939-5277 to reschedule reservations with arrivals of March 20 through March 31 to a future date. To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving all Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through June 30, 2020.

On Friday, March 20 at 5:00 PM, we will automatically cancel reservations of Walt Disney Travel Company Disney Resort hotel packages and Disney Resort hotel room-only reservations booked directly through Disney, for arrivals March 20, 2020 through March 31, 2020.

We will also process a refund to the original form of payment if a payment had been made. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional. Please note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rentals cars, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages.


*Annual Passes*
All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed.

Annual Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew.

For Passholders participating in the Annual Pass Monthly Payment program, your monthly payments will continue as scheduled.

Over the coming weeks, Annual Pass details in My Disney Experience will be updated to reflect new pass usage information.

Pass blockout and admission calendars will not be updated during the closure period. Please visit this page for the most updated details.


*Dining & Other Experiences*
All pre-paid dining and experience reservations impacted by the park closure will be automatically refunded if scheduled between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020.

Reservations made at locations impacted by the closure will not be charged a cancellation or no-show fee.

Character dining at Disney Resort hotel locations may have modified experiences and Characters present from March 16 through the morning of March 20.

We have canceled all showtimes for Disney’s Spirit of Aloha Dinner Show and Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue beginning March 16 through the end of the month. We will automatically refund Guests with reservations during these dates.

All active Tables in Wonderland members will be extended by the number of days the parks are closed.


*Groups*
If you’re coming to Walt Disney World Resort as part of a meeting, convention, youth program, wedding or other group or celebration, and you have questions about your plans during the closure period, please consult with the organizer of your group or event.


*FastPass+*
All FastPass+ reservations scheduled for March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 when parks are closed will be automatically cancelled.


----------



## courtky

I know it's a long way away, but I have a trip planned for the middle of September. I was really looking forward to bringing my brother for his first ever visit and also my first visit to the food and wine festival. I don't know if I should cancel or just wait a few more months and see. I don't know how long I have to refund/change my flights with Delta (I believe they said until the end of March last I checked. Haven't looked in awhile... too depressing.) 

Is anyone else going in mid September that is cancelling? No idea what to do here.


----------



## Krandor

courtky said:


> I know it's a long way away, but I have a trip planned for the middle of September. I was really looking forward to bringing my brother for his first ever visit and also my first visit to the food and wine festival. I don't know if I should cancel or just wait a few more months and see. I don't know how long I have to refund/change my flights with Delta (I believe they said until the end of March last I checked. Haven't looked in awhile... too depressing.)
> 
> Is anyone else going in mid September that is cancelling? No idea what to do here.



I wouldn't cancel september at this time.  Very good chance they'll be open then


----------



## courtky

Krandor said:


> I wouldn't cancel september at this time.  Very good chance they'll be open then


That's what I'm hoping. I've seen a few news reports saying this could last until August, though. I doubt they'd stay closed from now until August, but who even knows anymore.


----------



## Katie1174

courtky said:


> I know it's a long way away, but I have a trip planned for the middle of September. I was really looking forward to bringing my brother for his first ever visit and also my first visit to the food and wine festival. I don't know if I should cancel or just wait a few more months and see. I don't know how long I have to refund/change my flights with Delta (I believe they said until the end of March last I checked. Haven't looked in awhile... too depressing.)
> 
> Is anyone else going in mid September that is cancelling? No idea what to do here.


We actual made our backup trip mid Sept. from mid May. Wont cancel May just yet, but I am hopeful by mid Sept. it will be open. I certainly wouldn't cancel Sept. for a good long while


----------



## lovethattink

mckennarose said:


> That starts Thursday April 16th, right?





mckennarose said:


> That starts Thursday April 16th, right?



Right, 16 to 19.


----------



## sev34

Just in case there are people like me out there, who had bought WDW park passes that were clearly intended for a March Break trip, that were 100% affected by the park closure, Disney is showing a willingness to make appropriate exceptions to their "credit" policy.  We had purchased four (4), six (6) day park passes, with stated dates of March 14 through 23, at a cost of approx. $2,000.00.  I explained to the CSR that we are long-time DVC members, had visited WDW every year for the last 18 years, while our kids were growing up, but this trip was (quite literally) the last March Break trip we would be taking, as this was our youngest child's last year of high school, and we were bringing him and his girlfriend (who has never been to WDW), which is the only reason we bought 6 days of park-hopper-plus tickets.

I didn't need to push too hard.  A refund was offered on an "exception" basis, and processed to my credit card.

Probably took me 40 minutes all-in.

Good luck to others!


----------



## ratfam

sev34 said:


> Just in case there are people like me out there, who had bought WDW park passes that were clearly intended for a March Break trip, that were 100% affected by the park closure, Disney is showing a willingness to make appropriate exceptions to their "credit" policy.  We had purchased four (4), six (6) day park passes, with stated dates of March 14 through 23, at a cost of approx. $2,000.00.  I explained to the CSR that we are long-time DVC members, had visited WDW every year for the last 18 years, while our kids were growing up, but this trip was (quite literally) the last March Break trip we would be taking, as this was our youngest child's last year of high school, and we were bringing him and his girlfriend (who has never been to WDW), which is the only reason we bought 6 days of park-hopper-plus tickets.
> 
> I didn't need to push too hard.  A refund was offered on an "exception" basis, and processed to my credit card.
> 
> Probably took me 40 minutes all-in.
> 
> Good luck to others!


Thanks for sharing, this is good to know as an option.  Today we decided to throw in the towel on our planned May trip and book something for August, but if there are still issues then it is unlikely we would be able to reschedule any time soon and would probably throw ourselves on Disney's mercy--we are also DVC members and have certainly spent our fair share over the years, but with our kids older there aren't a lot of opportunities.  Sorry that your "last hurrah" didn't work out--this was likely to be ours although we are lucky to have ridden it out longer than high school so I can't complain.


----------



## Leigh L

I just read that Shades of Green is officially closed until April 15 (and I confirmed it on their website). 

Clip from their announcement:
"Shades of Green will continue to accept reservations for new arrivals after April 15th. We will continue to closely monitor the situation and will make a determination to reopen in coordination with our partners at Disney World Resorts when it is safe for our guests and staff."
Here is the link: https://www.shadesofgreen.org/your-stay/travel-information-covid-19-update


----------



## tzeitel

Leigh L said:


> I just read that Shades of Green is officially closed until April 15 (and I confirmed it on their website).
> 
> Clip from their announcement:
> "Shades of Green will continue to accept reservations for new arrivals after April 15th. We will continue to closely monitor the situation and will make a determination to reopen in coordination with our partners at Disney World Resorts when it is safe for our guests and staff."
> Here is the link: https://www.shadesofgreen.org/your-stay/travel-information-covid-19-update


I read somewhere (Disney FB group) that military personnel can't take time off until mid April which could be why SoG is closed until then.


----------



## Bb3300

Booked our FP+ today and of course got everything we wanted at the time we wanted for our trip 5/18-5/26.  I'm not holding my breath but I hope we get to go.


----------



## PamNC

yulilin3 said:


> At AoA right now and it's so completely dead here. It's so sad


What's AOA


----------



## Traveling on cc points

PamNC said:


> What's AOA


art of animation


----------



## flea1267

We were booked for May 10-16 but I kept stressing every morning about it - so we reschedule to July 12-18.  Also, we had bought tickets for Disney After Hours and Disney was wonderful and refunded us for those tickets because there are no DAH during the time we rebooked for.  The cast member said he truly believed Disney would be open by July, he can't imagine Disney losing that much money, of course the government has the final say so, so we'll just keep our fingers crossed.  But no matter what Disney is being great and flexible about refunds and best interest of their guests.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Since we are sticking to facts and published Disney information here on TPAS, discussion of rumors of operational modifications can take place on the Rumors and News board, in this thread in particular:  Rumor about “modified experiences” when Disney reopens

Thank you.


----------



## mmackeymouse

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Since we are sticking to facts and published Disney information here on TPAS, discussion of rumors of operational modifications can take place on the Rumors and News board, in this thread in particular:  Rumor about “modified experiences” when Disney reopens
> 
> Thank you.


 
Oops sorry, didn't know of that thread!


----------



## e_yerger

flea1267 said:


> We were booked for May 10-16 but I kept stressing every morning about it - so we reschedule to July 12-18.  Also, we had bought tickets for Disney After Hours and Disney was wonderful and refunded us for those tickets because there are no DAH during the time we rebooked for.  The cast member said he truly believed Disney would be open by July, he can't imagine Disney losing that much money, of course the government has the final say so, so we'll just keep our fingers crossed.  But no matter what Disney is being great and flexible about refunds and best interest of their guests.


still waiting to see what they're doing about APs!!! pushing out the expiration date does nothing for me if I want to change my travel to the Fall. I might just need to bite the bullet and call them to see if they'll give us PHs.


----------



## java

https://www.tmz.com/2020/03/19/34-y...ies-coronavirus-visited-disney-world-florida/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Any discussion of that news can occur here:  34-Year-Old Man Who Died After Getting Coronavirus Had Visited Disney World

Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

Just live streamed from the poly and GF, park faire is doing their dinner for $30. The resorts are so empty it's really eerie


----------



## rteetz

https://www.rundisney.com/advisory/
Star Wars rival run weekend has been cancelled


----------



## Day-Day

rteetz said:


> https://www.rundisney.com/advisory/
> Star Wars rival run weekend has been cancelled


I didn't see the date in the advisory; Star Wars Rival Run Weekend was scheduled for April 16-19


----------



## lovethattink

Day-Day said:


> I didn't see it in the advisory; Star Wars Rival Run Weekend was scheduled for April 16-19




My husband got the email from Disney’s Production assistant this morning that it’s canceled.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Sounds like a delay in reopening


----------



## khmoorefield

jbish said:


> Not sure how the rental company will handle things, but from my own call with DVC Member Services today (and also based on a couple of other experiences posted on other forums on the DIS), DVC will try to restore the points to their original years as best as they can.  However, there are still some points that I will have to use by August of this year or stand to lose them altogether.  As of now, I don't know when I can reschedule my trip, let alone try to fit one in before they expire in August.  So if the DVC member you rented from can't push their points out for another year, they could stand to lose those points.  But, we'll see - given how things are changing rapidly, DVC could make some major exceptions (though it would be unprecedented).


I got in touch with DVC Store and they said the members points expire 7/31.  Not sure how that works or if Disney would let them push out because of all this.  Now to rebook before August 1 and hope Disney will actually be open for our NEW dates. ::sigh::


----------



## lovethattink

Saw on Brian Shields fb post


----------



## mckennarose

Well, we decided to cancel our May trip.  Way too many things up in the air and I really don't think things will be back to any sort or normalcy by then.

I called UT and they emailed me instructions on how to send the tickets back and will refund.  I just want to say how wonderful they are with not only helping customers out, but everyone I spoke with there over the past two months preparing for this was a genuinely nice person.  I hope more people use them when things reopen to help their business.

4 of our family who was going with us are currently off work because of the lockdown.  That means the first thing to go is their paid vacation time.  

We're going to regroup and watch things for a while before we decide when we want to go again.  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jjtrinva

In the grand scheme of things, it’s a small thing, though my two high-schoolers are bummed about not getting to march through Magic Kingdom as part of the daily parade held in the afternoon. (And Mom and Dad were looking forward to few adult/non chaperone days as well)

Their parade was on Saturday, 4/18. Given that Disney preemptively cancelled (not the school), seems to be another strong data point that parks are going to be closed for a bit.

Hang in there everyone.


----------



## georgina

Apparently the April Star Wars races were cancelled also, similar time frame to your kids' trip.


----------



## lovethattink

All FL restaurants closed to dine in. Carry out may include alcohol as long as in sealed container and was ordered with food order.
https://www.fox13news.com/news/desa...ooms-takeout-can-include-alchoholic-beverages


----------



## Sarahslay

e_yerger said:


> still waiting to see what they're doing about APs!!! pushing out the expiration date does nothing for me if I want to change my travel to the Fall. I might just need to bite the bullet and call them to see if they'll give us PHs.


At first I thought it would be helpful since it covers my  new trip (very hopeful it still happens anyway), but it doesn't cover my big trip with my husband and I would have to renew before the new trip anyway to book FP. I know I can call and book them, knowing it won't be officially expired then, but it's such a pain. I'm probably just going to go ahead and renew it, that is, unless the parks stay closed long enough that it covers early July (lord I hope not!).


----------



## DisneyWishes14

lovethattink said:


> All FL restaurants closed to dine in through April 8th. Carry out may include alcohol as long as in sealed container and was ordered with food order.
> https://www.fox13news.com/news/desa...ooms-takeout-can-include-alchoholic-beverages



I think that's a typo.  The executive order expires 60 days after signing - that puts it at May 8.

https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/orders/2020/EO_20-52.pdf
https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/orders/2020/EO_20-71.pdf


----------



## lovethattink

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I think that's a typo.  The executive order expires 60 days after signing - that puts it at May 8.
> 
> https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/orders/2020/EO_20-52.pdf
> https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/orders/2020/EO_20-71.pdf



Thanks, I took out the date. Wow, May 8.


----------



## erinch

Just a shout-out to all the moderators. Thank you for the time you are putting in to keep threads non-toxic, on-point and open.


----------



## erc

"Your Walt Disney World reservation is past due for final payment! "

Lol, got that email this morning.  I thought someone said they were not bothering to cancel past due reservations up until the day before.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

erc said:


> "Your Walt Disney World reservation is past due for final payment! "
> 
> Lol, got that email this morning.  I thought someone said they were not bothering to cancel past due reservations up until the day before.



Reports have been that Disney is doing 7 day cancellation/paid in full timing for packages vs the regular 30 days, although the auto generated e-mails are still being sent.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Doing my regular check of the operations update page on Disney's website - any new text is in red.  Mostly just changes and tweaks to the verbiage given the Resorts are now closed, nothing new in terms of theme parks or tickets.   It struck me that they removed "and in an abundance of caution" from that first sentence.

*Update on Walt Disney World Resort Operations*
We are focused on the health, safety and wellbeing of our Guests and Cast Members. In line with state and federal guidance and in an abundance of caution, the theme parks and water parks at Walt Disney World Resort are closed from March 16 through the end of the month.

Disney owned-and-operated hotels at Walt Disney World Resort, Disney’s Vero Beach Resort and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort will close beginning at 5:00 PM on are closed from Friday, March 20 through the end of the month. This will give Guests the ability to make other arrangements.

At Disney Springs, all Disney owned-and-operated locations are closed from March 17 through the end of the month. The NBA Experience and NBA Store are temporarily closed. Select restaurants and retail locations at Disney Springs may remain open. For more information and operating hours, please call the restaurant or retail location directly—or visit the Disney Springs website. All locations at Disney Springs are temporarily closed.

The Walt Disney Company will pay its Cast Members during this closure period.

We will continue to stay in regular contact with appropriate officials and health experts.

Below, you’ll find information on impacts to current and upcoming plans. Please continue to check this page for additional updates. If needed, many reservations can be modified online via My Plans on Disneyworld.com.

We will continue to make adjustments to our operations as appropriate and look forward to welcoming Guests back as soon as it is advisable. We appreciate your patience and understanding.


*Theme Parks & Water Parks*
We are focused on the health, safety and wellbeing of our Guests and Cast Members. In line with state and federal guidance and in an abundance of caution, the theme parks and water parks at Walt Disney World Resort are closed from March 16 through the end of the month.


*Resorts*
Disney owned-and-operated hotels at Walt Disney World Resort, Disney’s Vero Beach Resort and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort will close beginning at 5:00 PM on are closed from Friday, March 20 through the end of the month. This will give Guests the ability to make other arrangements.

Disney’s Magical Express will continue transfers to and from Orlando International Airport through March 20.

Disney Resort hotels may have modified dining experiences through March 20.

We have canceled all showtimes for Disney’s Spirit of Aloha Dinner Show and Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue beginning March 16 through the end of the month. We will automatically refund Guests with reservations during these dates.

The Electrical Water Pageant around Magic Kingdom area Disney Resort hotels is temporarily cancelled.

The following Disney Resort hotel offerings have temporarily suspended services:

Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
All Spa and Salon locations
Character Couture services at Salon locations


*Disney Springs*
At Disney Springs, all Disney owned-and-operated locations are closed from March 17 through the end of the month.

The NBA Experience and NBA Store are temporarily closed.

Select restaurants and retail locations at Disney Springs may remain open. For more information and operating hours, please call the restaurant or retail location directly—or visit the Disney Springs website.

All locations at Disney Springs are temporarily closed.

*Transportation*
All Disney transportation is temporarily unavailable through the end of the month.


*Other Experiences*
ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex and miniature golf locations at Walt Disney World Resort are closed from March 16 through the end of the month.

We will automatically cancel and refund experiences occurring near or adjacent to the theme parks, including fireworks cruises and special dining events, that will not take place during the parks closure. Most Guests with impacted reservations will be notified directly.

The following experiences will be temporarily cancelled effective March 16:

All fireworks cruises
Highway in the Sky Dine Around
Pirates & Pals Fireworks Dessert Voyage
Ferrytale Fireworks: A Sparkling Dessert Cruise
Celebration at the Top - Savor, Sip, and Sparkle
Day Cruise Around the World
Disney Vacation Club Seven Seas Tasting Cruise
Grand 1 Yacht Rentals
Golf and FootGolf operations remain available on their regular schedule.


*MODIFICATIONS, CANCELLATIONS AND REFUNDS


Tickets*
Unexpired multi-day theme park tickets with unused days, or date-specific theme park tickets with a valid use period during the period March 12, 2020 through March 31, 2020 will automatically be extended to use any date through December 15, 2020. If you are unable to visit by December 15, 2020, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.

Florida Resident Discover Disney Tickets may be used through July 31, 2020.

Guests who have purchased tickets for Disney After Hours, Disney Villains After Hours and Disney Early Morning Magic from March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 will be automatically refunded.


*Resort Rooms and Packages*
Many reservations can be cancelled and rebooked online. You can call (407) 939-5277 to reschedule reservations with arrivals of March 20 through March 31 to a future date. To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving all Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through June 30, 2020.

On Friday, March 20 at 5:00 PM, we will automatically canceled reservations of Walt Disney Travel Company Disney Resort hotel packages and Disney Resort hotel room-only reservations booked directly through Disney, for arrivals March 20, 2020 through March 31, 2020.

We will also process a refund to the original form of payment if a payment had been made. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional. Please note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rentals cars, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages.


*Annual Passes*
All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed.

Annual Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew.

For Passholders participating in the Annual Pass Monthly Payment program, your monthly payments will continue as scheduled.

Over the coming weeks, Annual Pass details in My Disney Experience will be updated to reflect new pass usage information.

Pass blockout and admission calendars will not be updated during the closure period. Please visit this page for the most updated details.


*Dining & Other Experiences*
All pre-paid dining and experience reservations impacted by the park closure will be automatically refunded if scheduled between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020.

Reservations made at locations impacted by the closure will not be charged a cancellation or no-show fee.

Disney Resort hotels may have modified dining experiences through March 20.

We have canceled all showtimes for Disney’s Spirit of Aloha Dinner Show and Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue beginning March 16 through the end of the month. We will automatically refund Guests with reservations during these dates.

All active Tables in Wonderland members will be extended by the number of days the parks are closed.


*Groups*
If you’re coming to Walt Disney World Resort as part of a meeting, convention, youth program, wedding or other group or celebration, and you have questions about your plans during the closure period, please consult with the organizer of your group or event.


*FastPass+*
All FastPass+ reservations scheduled for March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 when parks are closed will be automatically cancelled.


*MagicBands*
If you have placed an order and received notification that your MagicBands have already been shipped to your home, you will still receive your order.

If you have arranged for your upgraded MagicBands to be delivered to you at your Disney Resort hotel for an arrival date between March 20 and March 31, 2020, your order will be automatically cancelled and you will receive a refund of the amount you paid for the MagicBands.

While the Walt Disney World theme parks and Resort hotels are temporarily closed, we are not currently accepting new MagicBand orders linked to Walt Disney World Annual Passholders or Disney Resort hotel reservations. If you have a scheduled Resort hotel arrival date after March 31, 2020, please check back later for updates.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It struck me that they removed "and in an abundance of caution" from that first sentence.


Two possible reasons...

1. Because virtually EVERY message from businesses across the country begin with that (focus grouped?) statement, it's quickly become almost a cliche. 

2. The "abundance of caution" statement implies voluntary action taken above and beyond what's required.  Removing it makes the justification for actions taken that they are complying with state and federal guidance.  That subtle difference indicates these are not optional measures, but mandated by the authorities.


----------



## Day-Day

lovethattink said:


> My husband got the email from Disney’s Production assistant this morning that it’s canceled.


Edited my post.  I meant that I did not see the date in the advisory so I was letting others know what the time frame was.


----------



## jimim

We got rescheduled for mid June. I still have to cx my air. I just don’t have the energy to wait on hold forever. lol

I personally don’t think June is going to happen anyway. I might wait till April 1st to even bother calling to see if anything changes but my guess it April will turn into May and May into June.

but who knows. We can deff hope.


----------



## yulilin3

The HUB (internal CM site) has had no real changes, today the schedule for the week of the 29th through April 4th was supposed to come out. Instead it says that the schedules will be out on Tuesday the 24th.
I think we may hear a more definitive answer on extension of closures by Tuesday


----------



## CarolynFH

yulilin3 said:


> The HUB (internal CM site) has had no real changes, today the schedule for the week of the 29th through April 4th was supposed to come out. Instead it says that the schedules will be out on Tuesday the 24th.
> I think we may hear a more definitive answer on extension of closures by Tuesday


Thank you for keeping us in the loop. This is helpful.


----------



## BellaPetunia

I am still booked for April 9th-17th. I have been waiting for Disney to extend the closure so I can hopefully get a full refund. All of my fast passes for my dates have disappeared on MDE. So now I am wondering if I should wait for the announcement or just call now to cancel?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

BellaPetunia said:


> I am still booked for April 9th-17th. I have been waiting for Disney to extend the closure so I can hopefully get a full refund. All of my fast passes for my dates have disappeared on MDE. So now I am wondering if I should wait for the announcement or just call now to cancel?



Many cancellations and modifications can be done online, in case that applies to you. 

But even if you can’t, I personally see no reason to call and tie up phone lines unless you have some sort of unusual trip or refund situation.  I’d be inclined to just let whatever they end up doing automatically happen.  

FWIW, I have FPs booked during that time and mine are still there.  It’s not unusual for plans to sometimes ‘disspear’  in MDE for a bit - just part of Disney’s tech quirkiness.  What you’re seeing may be related to something they are doing behind the scenes, but it may just be standard operating procedure - hard to tell.


----------



## Pyotr

I have an AP. What’s strange is I can make Fast Passes for April 1-3, but after that I am unable to until April 18th.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Pyotr said:


> I have an AP. What’s strange is I can make Fast Passes for April 1-3, but after that I am unable to until April 18th.



FYI, Gold and lower APs are blocked out 4/4-4/17.  That's probably why you can't book FPs.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, Gold and lower APs are blocked out 4/4-4/17.  That's probably why you can't book FPs.




Yeah, that’s got to be it, just checked and mine can book any day in April that’s within 30 days.


----------



## Pyotr

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, Gold and lower APs are blocked out 4/4-4/17.  That's probably why you can't book FPs.



Ahhhh! Yes! Totally forgot.

I have a Gold AP.


----------



## jrsharp21

My work conference at Coronado Springs in May was finally canceled. I had purchased a conference priced 3 day hopper ticket for my daughter. Any chance anyone knows what my possible options will be for that ticket? We are hoping to go in September for her birthday, so maybe they will let me apply the amount to a ticket for that time period?


----------



## ConvenientTruth

I fully expect Disney to be closed until the middle of April at least, I also expect that we will be getting a "shelter in place" in Florida in the next week as well.


----------



## e_yerger

Update/Question:

I rescheduled my trip for a time when my AP would be extended (AP exp May 16, trip May 22-27). Went to book my FPs this morning and it didn’t work because my AP would be expired. Anyone facing similar hiccups?


----------



## trishadono

e_yerger said:


> Update/Question:
> 
> I rescheduled my trip for a time when my AP would be extended (AP exp May 16, trip May 22-27). Went to book my FPs this morning and it didn’t work because my AP would be expired. Anyone facing similar hiccups?


Mine due to expire 6/13 so would be 6/27 for me now. I booked that last weekend in June just in case things ever return to normal.

I would either call and have them fix it OR buy a ticket and have them refund it when you arrive or call later for a refund when things settle down, 

Make sure to screen shot your AP info with date AND their announcement it would be extended.


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> Update/Question:
> 
> I rescheduled my trip for a time when my AP would be extended (AP exp May 16, trip May 22-27). Went to book my FPs this morning and it didn’t work because my AP would be expired. Anyone facing similar hiccups?


From the way I had read the announcement, they aren't extending until they end the closure, then will add how ever many days they were closed to AP's. I didn't think they were doing it on an ongoing basis. They really only addressed it as the closure only going through the end of March and I think it's pretty much a given at this point that they will have to extend. It's going to take a phone call to see what your options are.


----------



## CarlyMur09

e_yerger said:


> Update/Question:
> 
> I rescheduled my trip for a time when my AP would be extended (AP exp May 16, trip May 22-27). Went to book my FPs this morning and it didn’t work because my AP would be expired. Anyone facing similar hiccups?



going down the same dates, and my sister’s ap was to expire the 24th before this all happened. For some reason it let my other sister book FP for the 25th, but not the 26th.

she got online and chatted with one of the reps and they were able to give a FP key of some sort and added her to the FP for that day, so that’s something we don’t need to worry about now.


----------



## PamNC

CarolynFH said:


> Thank you for keeping us in the loop. This is helpful.


Thank you so much for the insider info... keep us posted.


----------



## bigjrfan88

My check in was scheduled for 3/29. While I understand that we were not going to be able to check in on this date, the communication from Disney states that you had up until your check in date o modify or cancel your reservation. After that if you did no cancel or modification by your original check in date they would automatically cancel your reservation and issue a refund. I was waiting and watching to see what was going on and would make a decision as things progress. However, today I went in to see my package and weigh our options and found that my package had already been automatically cancelled. After speaking with Guest Services we got everything straightened out, but just be aware they have started cancelling reservations that fall into the current closure dates without any notification.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bigjrfan88 said:


> My check in was scheduled for 3/29. While I understand that we were not going to be able to check in on this date, the communication from Disney states that you had up until your check in date o modify or cancel your reservation. After that if you did no cancel or modification by your original check in date they would automatically cancel your reservation and issue a refund. I was waiting and watching to see what was going on and would make a decision as things progress. However, today I went in to see my package and weigh our options and found that my package had already been automatically cancelled. After speaking with Guest Services we got everything straightened out, but just be aware they have started cancelling reservations that fall into the current closure dates without any notification.



Disney has tweaked its communications over time and I'm splitting hairs a bit, but since 3/17 their website has said:  "On Friday, March 20 at 5:00 PM, we will automatically cancel reservations of Walt Disney Travel Company Disney Resort hotel packages and Disney Resort hotel room-only reservations booked directly through Disney, for arrivals March 20 through 31." - so technically they did what they said in this sentence.  But I'm glad Guest Services could get your situation straightened out.


----------



## e_yerger

CarlyMur09 said:


> going down the same dates, and my sister’s ap was to expire the 24th before this all happened. For some reason it let my other sister book FP for the 25th, but not the 26th.
> 
> she got online and chatted with one of the reps and they were able to give a FP key of some sort and added her to the FP for that day, so that’s something we don’t need to worry about now.


Yup!! I called and this is exactly what they did


----------



## ClapYourHands

I'm currently booked for mid May.  I have a feeling WDW will not be operational by then.  My understanding is that my tickets would then become flexible date tickets to be used by December.  Now the question: if that happens, and I'm not able to get to WDW until next year, what value would my tickets be assigned when purchasing new tickets?  Would I get my exact purchase price of date-based tickets, or would I get the value of flexible date tickets (because that would be what the tickets ultimately become)?  I ask because I purchased the tickets prior to the most recent price increase, and to purchase the same ticket entitlements (7 day base tickets), it would cost me over $150 more, even if Disney doesn't raise prices again.


----------



## e_yerger

Hello I just wanted to give you an update on a conversation I had this morning with Passholder services. This is a conversation that I had with one CM on the phone. Things discussed are not coming from a Disney spokesperson, so it is all anecdotal.

Background info: I have a Platinum Annual Pass with no blackout dates that is due to expire May 17th (originally exp date). I had two trips planned: 1. over Easter weekend & 2. April 30-May 4th. I live in Northern NJ.

Trip 1: I moved this trip a few weeks ago to Memorial Day Weekend (May 22nd - 27th).
This morning was my FP day. I logged in this morning and I was unable to make Fastpasses because it was saying that I didn't have tickets. This means that Disney is currently not automatically updating their systems to show the APs with the extended dates.
I called the Passholder line, explained my situation, and they were able to put these "fastpass cards" on my account, which allowed me to make the fastpasses for the time I needed. It required a phone call but was relatively easy to do.

Trip 2: I moved this trip yesterday to November 19 - 23rd (we're going specifically for Dapper Day). Additionally, the person I'm traveling with is immunocompromised.
I asked the Passholder CM if there was anything they would be able to do for my situation. I explained how we were planning on travelling during the time when my pass is valid, but due to the virus I had to make a large change to my travel dates. I was pretty much dancing around the straight up question of "can you please give me free park tickets for my future travel?". The CM was *very *sweet & understanding. We talked for about 10 minutes about how the virus has changed things dramatically. She let me know that currently she was unable to do anything for me, but that I should watch the website closely as they will be making announcements to things like this. She also asked me to call back *closer to the date of my AP expiring* in order to check to see if they can do anything. She was very reassuring that Disney is hearing my concerns, and she said that Disney will try to take care of their customers as best way possible. But they just don't have a policy in place currently due to the constant changes surrounding the virus.

She also said that she would be shocked if the parks were not open by Memorial Day. She said that by end of April the latest they will have a clearer idea of when parks will really be opening again.


----------



## Bryant2108

e_yerger said:


> Hello I just wanted to give you an update on a conversation I had this morning with Passholder services. This is a conversation that I had with one CM on the phone. Things discussed are not coming from a Disney spokesperson, so it is all anecdotal.
> 
> Background info: I have a Platinum Annual Pass with no blackout dates that is due to expire May 17th (originally exp date). I had two trips planned: 1. over Easter weekend & 2. April 30-May 4th. I live in Northern NJ.
> 
> Trip 1: I moved this trip a few weeks ago to Memorial Day Weekend (May 22nd - 27th).
> This morning was my FP day. I logged in this morning and I was unable to make Fastpasses because it was saying that I didn't have tickets. This means that Disney is currently not automatically updating their systems to show the APs with the extended dates.
> I called the Passholder line, explained my situation, and they were able to put these "fastpass cards" on my account, which allowed me to make the fastpasses for the time I needed. It required a phone call but was relatively easy to do.
> 
> Trip 2: I moved this trip yesterday to November 19 - 23rd (we're going specifically for Dapper Day). Additionally, the person I'm traveling with is immunocompromised.
> I asked the Passholder CM if there was anything they would be able to do for my situation. I explained how we were planning on travelling during the time when my pass is valid, but due to the virus I had to make a large change to my travel dates. I was pretty much dancing around the straight up question of "can you please give me free park tickets for my future travel?". The CM was *very *sweet & understanding. We talked for about 10 minutes about how the virus has changed things dramatically. She let me know that currently she was unable to do anything for me, but that I should watch the website closely as they will be making announcements to things like this. She also asked me to call back *closer to the date of my AP expiring* in order to check to see if they can do anything. She was very reassuring that Disney is hearing my concerns, and she said that Disney will try to take care of their customers as best way possible. But they just don't have a policy in place currently due to the constant changes surrounding the virus.
> 
> She also said that she would be shocked if the parks were not open by Memorial Day. She said that by end of April the latest they will have a clearer idea of when parks will really be opening again.



Thanks, that's so helpful.  We are in a similar situation, we booked a backup for july but it probably won't be feasible for us to go without a miracle happening.  We are wondering what they can do for AP holders, because it seems the system is currently better set up for those without passes.  Especially for those with passes expiring soon, who also live far away, and aren't able to just get up and go to disney.  As much as I'd like to!


----------



## where_else

Sorry if this has already been asked and answered, but has anyone had luck getting a refund for Cirque tickets. We bought tickets in Oct of 2019 for the end of this May (trip already cancelled). Would anyone have contact info to obtain a refund? Thanks for any help!


----------



## yulilin3

where_else said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked and answered, but has anyone had luck getting a refund for Cirque tickets. We bought tickets in Oct of 2019 for the end of this May (trip already cancelled). Would anyone have contact info to obtain a refund? Thanks for any help!


people have called and have gotten refunded (855) 473-7783 or (702) 352-0221.


----------



## SPOERLX3

Bb3300 said:


> Booked our FP+ today and of course got everything we wanted at the time we wanted for our trip 5/18-5/26.  I'm not holding my breath but I hope we get to go.


My trip is planned for June 2 thru June 9 and I was just wondering if anyone was able to make their FP's for their end of May trip. I sure didn't want to get up on April 3 to do mine if I didn't have too LOL. 
I'm not holding my breath either but I so hope you get to go! Then that means, I would get to go too  
#Iwontcanceltilltheymakeme


----------



## ram2016

Received our magical express tags today for end of April


----------



## e_yerger

SPOERLX3 said:


> My trip is planned for June 2 thru June 9 and I was just wondering if anyone was able to make their FP's for their end of May trip. I sure didn't want to get up on April 3 to do mine if I didn't have too LOL.
> I'm not holding my breath either but I so hope you get to go! Then that means, I would get to go too
> #Iwontcanceltilltheymakeme


I also booked this afternoon, even modified tonight, and was still able to get FoP, MMRR, MFSR & 7DMT!


----------



## Jadyreen1282

ram2016 said:


> Received our magical express tags today for end of April



Yes, that would make me tear up something awful too...


----------



## SPOERLX3

e_yerger said:


> I also booked this afternoon, even modified tonight, and was still able to get FoP, MMRR, MFSR & 7DMT!


WOW! That is awesome! Were you able to get Slinky Dog?


----------



## okilydokily

IF Disney reopens on the 30th, there is only a few days before FL Silver passes have their block out dates. What do you think the chance is they suspend the block out dates? I would guess not many will rush in and the parks and resorts would still be pretty empty. I am not confident they will reopen the 30th right now, just wondering out loud.


----------



## yulilin3

okilydokily said:


> IF Disney reopens on the 30th, there is only a few days before FL Silver passes have their block out dates. What do you think the chance is they suspend the block out dates? I would guess not many will rush in and the parks and resorts would still be pretty empty. I am not confident they will reopen the 30th right now, just wondering out loud.


as of now, WDW wouldn't reopen until April 1st (as stated on site) I think there's a real possibility they will lift the block out dates UNLESS they will try and control the crowds coming into the parks for the first month or so


----------



## PrincessNelly

yulilin3 said:


> The HUB (internal CM site) has had no real changes, today the schedule for the week of the 29th through April 4th was supposed to come out. Instead it says that the schedules will be out on Tuesday the 24th.
> I think we may hear a more definitive answer on extension of closures by Tuesday


Any update on this as of this morning?


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessNelly said:


> Any update on this as of this morning?


no, last week the schedules came in late at night


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Reminder, this is not a speculation thread.  Such discussion can occur on numerous threads on boards such as Rumors & News and the Community Board.  

Off topic posts will continue to be deleted.  

Thank you.


----------



## AUDramaQueen

SPOERLX3 said:


> My trip is planned for June 2 thru June 9 and I was just wondering if anyone was able to make their FP's for their end of May trip. I sure didn't want to get up on April 3 to do mine if I didn't have too LOL.
> I'm not holding my breath either but I so hope you get to go! Then that means, I would get to go too
> #Iwontcanceltilltheymakeme


I was also able to book ours on Monday and we got everything we wanted. (My kids are teens and are huge Star Wars fans so not sure about Slinky Dog - we went with Smuggler's Run for our tier 1)


----------



## rteetz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Reminder, this is not a speculation thread.  Such discussion can occur on numerous threads on boards such as Rumors & News and the Community Board.
> 
> Off topic posts will continue to be deleted.
> 
> Thank you.


Just to note we have a couple threads on rumors and news, one we are trying to keep to theme park related info and another on some of the speculation on when Disney could reopen.


----------



## tzeitel

where_else said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked and answered, but has anyone had luck getting a refund for Cirque tickets. We bought tickets in Oct of 2019 for the end of this May (trip already cancelled). Would anyone have contact info to obtain a refund? Thanks for any help!


I just called to try and cancel our Cirque tickets for May 7th and was told that as of now they will not give a refund since the show is scheduled to be performed. They said we could reschedule or call back in a few weeks to see if things have changed.  I asked for a supervisor and she told me she was the supervisor.  I called both numbers 855-473-7783 and 702-352-0221 and I got the same person on both numbers.


----------



## e_yerger

SPOERLX3 said:


> WOW! That is awesome! Were you able to get Slinky Dog?


Yup! We chose the other ones because we cared more about the


----------



## AmishGuy91

tzeitel said:


> I just called to try and cancel our Cirque tickets for May 7th and was told that as of now they will not give a refund since the show is scheduled to be performed. They said we could reschedule or call back in a few weeks to see if things have changed.  I asked for a supervisor and she told me she was the supervisor.  I called both numbers 855-473-7783 and 702-352-0221 and I got the same person on both numbers.



Could you re-schedule to the first showing, which looks to be April 1?  Can't see that show happening.


----------



## tzeitel

AmishGuy91 said:


> Could you re-schedule to the first showing, which looks to be April 1?  Can't see that show happening.


I wonder if they would reschedule for that one!  The CDC said 8 weeks which puts it at May 10th.  I just sent an email to the email I found on their website.  If that does not work I could try April 1st


----------



## tinkerbell1991

I'm hoping I can get advice on an upcoming trip. I don't travel until 1st Oct this year and am staying at animal kingdom lodge (standard room). I'd look to upgrade to a Savannah view but don't want to ring right now as I feel this should be for people with urgent upcoming trips.
My only issue is how long do I wait before ringing as the longer Disney is shut the more people are going to ring to cancel or modify their trips?


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I'm hoping I can get advice on an upcoming trip. I don't travel until 1st Oct this year and am staying at animal kingdom lodge (standard room). I'd look to upgrade to a Savannah view but don't want to ring right now as I feel this should be for people with urgent upcoming trips.
> My only issue is how long do I wait before ringing as the longer Disney is shut the more people are going to ring to cancel or modify their trips?


the phone lines are not tied up at all now, I would call now. Once they announce reopening/extension of closure then the lines will be clogged up again


----------



## Bryant2108

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I'm hoping I can get advice on an upcoming trip. I don't travel until 1st Oct this year and am staying at animal kingdom lodge (standard room). I'd look to upgrade to a Savannah view but don't want to ring right now as I feel this should be for people with urgent upcoming trips.
> My only issue is how long do I wait before ringing as the longer Disney is shut the more people are going to ring to cancel or modify their trips?



Are you not able to change online?  Most reservations can be modified online.


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

tzeitel said:


> I just called to try and cancel our Cirque tickets for May 7th and was told that as of now they will not give a refund since the show is scheduled to be performed. They said we could reschedule or call back in a few weeks to see if things have changed.  I asked for a supervisor and she told me she was the supervisor.  I called both numbers 855-473-7783 and 702-352-0221 and I got the same person on both numbers.


I had tickets for April 25th and e-mailed them through Cirque's website where I purchased the tickets from and got an e-mail from them 3 days later saying that they are issuing me a refund.  Maybe try e-mailing them, at least that's how I got a refund.


----------



## where_else

SinCityMMAFan said:


> I had tickets for April 25th and e-mailed them through Cirque's website where I purchased the tickets from and got an e-mail from them 3 days later saying that they are issuing me a refund.  Maybe try e-mailing them, at least that's how I got a refund.


Our tickets were for our cancelled May trip. I tried to email them twice, then called and called and called both of the numbers that were given here and the number on the order confirmation. The numbers given here only resulted in a recording telling me to call back during office hours (which it was).

The number on the order actually got me a live person who told me they couldn't help me, try the 702 number - which didn't work.  I finally ended up calling my cc and they are opening a dispute.

I know Covid-19 is a very broad and serious situation, but I can't afford to lose the ticket money.

Just tried the number again, got a real person who told me they aren't giving refunds for May and are compiling a list to send over to Disney for consideration. Told to give it a few weeks to see what they decide.


----------



## yulilin3

Just chiming in to say no new information on the HUB, everyone is still waiting for the schedule for next week


----------



## Ashleybs

yulilin3 said:


> Just chiming in to say no new information on the HUB, everyone is still waiting for the schedule for next week


No idea when it will be out?


----------



## Bryant2108

Ashleybs said:


> No idea when it will be out?



I believe it was scheduled for today


----------



## yulilin3

Ashleybs said:


> No idea when it will be out?


here's the wording. CM schedules usually come out Sunday morning
*Please note:* We are working hard to ensure we are able to share the most accurate information with you. With this in mind, for the week beginning March 29, *we are unable to post schedules until at least Tuesday, March 24*.


----------



## lvloopingbag

Just saw Universal is closed through April 19th....


----------



## osufeth24

lvloopingbag said:


> Just saw Universal is closed through April 19th....



Gotta think Disney will announce same soon then


----------



## Bryant2108

lvloopingbag said:


> Just saw Universal is closed through April 19th....



The day after we are supposed to arrive at Disney  not that I was expecting to go in April


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Universal closed till April 19th ( which I expect to get extended again )

Disney will have to follow suite, which I’m sure they were going to anyway.

My early prediction would be Memorial Day weekend but who knows.


----------



## Bryant2108

At least April 9 is what they're saying for disney, with the two week stay at home order now in place for orange county


----------



## ckb_nc

Heck we are locked down locally until April 16th - so technically we can't travel?


----------



## randumb0

We are on lock down for at least the next 2 weeks. Universal and Disney don't have a choice


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Orange county is locked down till the 9th, Florida schools are closed till the 15th, and the park(s) are closed till the 19th. 
Why the different dates?!? I know that it's fluid, but what's wrong with picking one date?


----------



## xuxa777

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Orange county is locked down till the 9th, Florida schools are closed till the 15th, and the park(s) are closed till the 19th.
> Why the different dates?!? I know that it's fluid, but what's wrong with picking one date?



Quick answer is size of crowds.


----------



## nkereina

Bryant2108 said:


> The day after we are supposed to arrive at Disney  not that I was expecting to go in April


I understand the frustration. April 19th is two days _before_ we are supposed to arrive at Disney. Looks like we will have to make a game time decision depending on the announcements and state of things come mid-April. I’d almost rather they be closed for our trip so we know without doubt we’d have to reschedule. It also means things at work could be getting back to normal by then which would be a hectic time to take PTO. Anxiously waiting for the Disney announcement now!


----------



## Bryant2108

nkereina said:


> I understand the frustration. April 19th is two days _before_ we are supposed to arrive at Disney. Looks like we will have to make a game time decision depending on the announcements and state of things come mid-April. I’d almost rather they be closed for our trip so we know without doubt we’d have to reschedule. It also means things at work could be getting back to normal by then which would be a hectic time to take PTO. Anxiously waiting for the Disney announcement now!



Yeah, I feel like they may announce part of April and then update from there.. I wish they would just say that they are closed until May 1, so we know for sure.  If they announce April 19, then what... I guess we would need to move our flight from the 18th to the 19th, but then again, it's so tough to know what to expect..


----------



## DisGuy101

Universal Studios just extended park closures through April 19. I suspect Disney is next.

Here is a quote from the HollyWood reporter:

"We are extending the closure of Universal Orlando Resort and Universal Studios Hollywood through April 19 as we continue to respond to current conditions and make the health and safety of team members and guests our top priority," reads a statement from Universal. "This includes our theme parks and Universal CityWalk at both destinations. The Universal Orlando Resort hotels have also temporarily suspended operations. We will continue to monitor the situation and make adjustments as needed, based on guidance from health agencies and government officials."


----------



## yulilin3

DisGuy101 said:


> Universal Studios just extended park closures through April 19. I suspect Disney is next.
> 
> Here is a quote from the HollyWood reporter:
> 
> "We are extending the closure of Universal Orlando Resort and Universal Studios Hollywood through April 19 as we continue to respond to current conditions and make the health and safety of team members and guests our top priority," reads a statement from Universal. "This includes our theme parks and Universal CityWalk at both destinations. The Universal Orlando Resort hotels have also temporarily suspended operations. We will continue to monitor the situation and make adjustments as needed, based on guidance from health agencies and government officials."


this was reported upstream already, thank you


----------



## escriven75

Hi everyone...I hope all the others like us that had to cancel their trips are doing well and at least having fun in the meantime trying to plan their "do-over trip"...I know I am.  I have a question regarding tickets.  We had/have a 7 day base ticket for the trip that was cancelled.  If we re-book our trip and want to add an 8th day to our ticket will be have to pay a full one day price tag for that or are we able to add on the 8th day for the difference between a 7 day and 8 day base ticket?  The difference here is a big chunk of change if it is the former but if we can add on one more day for the incremental cost we might do it!


----------



## lanejudy

@escriven75  You can add a day to your tickets.  How much you pay for that extra day will depend on a couple things:  1) when you bought your original ticket, and 2) the cost of an 8-day ticket for the new dates.  Someone posted recently that because their original ticket had been bought before the most recent ticket increase, adding an extra day meant bringing the ticket up to current pricing.  So while your original 7-day ticket can be used as-is anytime before Dec. 15th, adding an extra day may cost considerably more than just the average ~$25.  Do the math and figure out what's best for your party.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## yulilin3

Morning check and no change on the HUB, going out now so won't be able to check until this afternoon,
A quick reminder to keep this thread focused on what WDW is doing and nothing else please, also if quoting an article from another source please make sure it has the correct info. Orange Co is under a "stay at home" order for non essential until April 9th that includes WDW so it won't reopen until then, I saw an article stating CM where waiting to go to work on April 1st
As of right now, no changes on the WDW website or app


----------



## beequeen

SinCityMMAFan said:


> I had tickets for April 25th and e-mailed them through Cirque's website where I purchased the tickets from and got an e-mail from them 3 days later saying that they are issuing me a refund.  Maybe try e-mailing them, at least that's how I got a refund.


Would you please share the email address you sent your request to?  The one I used won't go through.  I have tickets for April 25 as well and would like a refund as we have had to cancel our trip.  Thank you.


----------



## yulilin3

Might be an insignificant details for guests but Disney entertainment has released audition calls for Guardians of the Galaxy Awesome Mix and the first one is April 9th. Does not mean the arks will be open that day but it is a "back to work" attitude by WDW


----------



## armerida

yulilin3 said:


> Might be an insignificant details for guests but Disney entertainment has released audition calls for Guardians of the Galaxy Awesome Mix and the first one is April 9th. Does not mean the arks will be open that day but it is a "back to work" attitude by WDW


Yay! I love that show! I hope some of the same band members and singers return this year!


----------



## yulilin3

armerida said:


> Yay! I love that show! I hope some of the same band members and singers return this year!


they audition every year, so we'll see. I'm hoping my son gets a shot this year after losing British Revolution, he got as far as call backs last year for this show, fingers crossed
It's great to see some sense of normalcy, even if we're not sure what's going to happen


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

auditions are held off property


----------



## yulilin3

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> auditions are held off property


slightly, like 2 blocks away from AK, still Osceola Co. though. Again it might mean nothing to the guest but it is an indication of Disney trying to get back to normal


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

osceola county is not under the order


----------



## yulilin3

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> osceola county is not under the order


I never said anything about the Orange Co. order I was just pointing out the attempt of WDW to try and go back to work.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

yulilin3 said:


> the phone lines are not tied up at all now, I would call now. Once they announce reopening/extension of closure then the lines will be clogged up again


Thank you


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Bryant2108 said:


> Are you not able to change online?  Most reservations can be modified online.


I can't see any option to upgrade to a room unfortunately


----------



## RememberWhoYouAre

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> osceola county is not under the order


They are now.  ;-)
Same as Orange County. March 26, 11pm through April 9, 11pm.


----------



## W24x55

RememberWhoYouAre said:


> They are now.  ;-)
> Same as Orange County. March 26, 11pm through April 9, 11pm.View attachment 483371




Well that settles that. Will wait for Disney to auto refund tickets.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mckennarose

yulilin3 said:


> Orange Co is under a "stay at home" order for non essential until April 9th that includes WDW so it won't reopen until then, I saw an article stating CM where waiting to go to work on April 1st





RememberWhoYouAre said:


> They are now. ;-)
> Same as Orange County. March 26, 11pm through April 9, 11pm.



I'm trying to figure something out.... not everyone stays at a WDW resort which I *think* are all in Orange or Osceola county, (?) so what other counties in the area could be where some of the off property resorts are?  And is Florida going county by county with the stay at home order?  I admit, I'm not very familiar with where everything is in the WDW area as far as counties go.  Of course, for those flying in from the tri state area to WDW or any county it wouldn't matter anyway, since they have to quarantine for 14 days and their trips are pretty much over before they start.


----------



## yulilin3

mckennarose said:


> I'm trying to figure something out.... not everyone stays at a WDW resort which I *think* are all in Orange or Osceola county, (?) so what other counties in the area could be where some of the off property resorts are?  And is Florida going county by county with the stay at home order?  I admit, I'm not very familiar with where everything is in the WDW area as far as counties go.  Of course, for those flying in from the tri state area to WDW or any county it wouldn't matter anyway, since they have to quarantine for 14 days and their trips are pretty much over before they start.


Yes, all of WDW is in Orange county(Orlando), except the All Star resorts, those are in Osceola (Kissimmee) the other counties close by are Lake (where I live, 20 min away from WDW) Polk and Seminole
Florida is going county by county in the decision because most of the cases are actually just in South Fl, in Central Fl Orange has been hit the hardest but the counties around not that much
ETA a lot of people stay at vacation homes,  those are mostly in osceola,  Polk and lake co


----------



## yulilin3

schedules for CM finally came out and to no surprise, at least attraction CM have not been scheduled through the 4th. Nothing else has been posted


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

yulilin3 said:


> schedules for CM finally came out and to no surprise, at least attraction CM have not been scheduled through the 4th. Nothing else has been posted


so have any other CM positions on schedule like dining, stores, resorts etc?


----------



## yulilin3

Jimmy Mouse said:


> so have any other CM positions on schedule like dining, stores, resorts etc?


as far as I know custodial and some attractions have been schedule sporadically


----------



## CarolynFH

yulilin3 said:


> schedules for CM finally came out and to no surprise, at least attraction CM have not been scheduled through the 4th. Nothing else has been posted


I’m sad but not surprised to read this.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

yulilin3 said:


> as far as I know custodial and some attractions have been schedule sporadically


I can see custodial and some attraction workers being on schedule for cleaning but hopefully not so they can open. Even though we are anxious to get to WDW, we would rather get there when it's safe to do so. I think it's now time to cancel my trip.


----------



## ALDSMD

On Facebook I saw that CBS Miami stated that Disney World is refunding trips through June 30th.  Anyone else see this?


----------



## armerida

ALDSMD said:


> On Facebook I saw that CBS Miami stated that Disney World is refunding trips through June 30th.  Anyone else see this?


Yes, if you request it - doesn't necessarily mean they are closing until then.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ALDSMD said:


> On Facebook I saw that CBS Miami stated that Disney World is refunding trips through June 30th.  Anyone else see this?



This is not new news (although for some reason keeps getting circulated as something new). The following has been posted by Disney since this started regarding resort room and packages:

_"To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving all Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through June 30, 2020. "_


----------



## zskid00

ALDSMD said:


> On Facebook I saw that CBS Miami stated that Disney World is refunding trips through June 30th.  Anyone else see this?



They announced this earlier.  They didn't say anything about closing beyond March 31 yet.


----------



## yulilin3

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I can see custodial and some attraction workers being on schedule for cleaning but hopefully not so they can open. Even though we are anxious to get to WDW, we would rather get there when it's safe to do so. I think it's now time to cancel my trip.


its just a periodic running of the attractions. and general maintenance


----------



## hereforthechurros

On another forum it's being reported that DVC is calling members with room reservations and telling them it will be closed until 6/1. Has anyone else with a DVC member reservation received a call?


----------



## MMSM

hereforthechurros said:


> On another forum it's being reported that DVC is calling members with room reservations and telling them it will be closed until 6/1. Has anyone else with a DVC member reservation received a call?


Which forum


----------



## DavidNYC

zskid00 said:


> They announced this earlier.  They didn't say anything about closing beyond March 31 yet.



They may not have said anything but the state sure has and to avoid confusion - they made clear that Disney will remain closed while stay at home orders are in place.  Surprised that Disney forced the county to have to go out there and clarify this rather than make the announcement themselves and hasn't removed the language from their websites saying March 31.  Fine - we all understand there isn't a date but at least admit you're closed at least until April 10 or as long as the stay at home orders are in place.  I can't image what they get from continuing to list an unreal date even if 99% of us know that it's not real.


----------



## jeneric997

I have a DVC for April 8th- no call and nothing on my dashboard.  Reservations are all still there.


----------



## yulilin3

DavidNYC said:


> They may not have said anything but the state sure has and to avoid confusion - they made clear that Disney will remain closed while stay at home orders are in place.  Surprised that Disney forced the county to have to go out there and clarify this rather than make the announcement themselves and hasn't removed the language from their websites saying March 31.  Fine - we all understand there isn't a date but at least admit you're closed at least until April 10 or as long as the stay at home orders are in place.  I can't image what they get from continuing to list an unreal date even if 99% of us know that it's not real.


The delay seems to be the union and Disney fighting about cm pay and Disney waiting for Friday for end of day stock market


----------



## Walt4ever

For those debating which resorts are in Orange vs. Osceola, then Osceola's order making the question moot, it was moot to begin with as the orders do not close hotels.  Disney is free to open their hotels back up today if they so choose.  Their closing on 3/20 was an in house decision, probably predicated by the amount of people checking out and reservations cancelled/changed because the parks were closed.   It is a reasonable assumption that the hotels may re-open, or at least a selection of hotels if not all, on April 1st, until Disney says differently.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MMSM said:


> Which forum


Another message board. I asked for specifics but no reply yet. Seems another DVC person here with reservations that would be affected has not received a call (yet anyway) so this hasn’t been corroborated.


----------



## hereforthechurros

jeneric997 said:


> I have a DVC for April 8th- no call and nothing on my dashboard.  Reservations are all still there.


Thanks. Not a DVC owner so not sure how things work, however member services calling each person with a reservation, before announcing it publicly or to staff, seems odd.


----------



## mrsap

hereforthechurros said:


> Another message board. I asked for specifics but no reply yet. Seems another DVC person here with reservations that would be affected has not received a call (yet anyway) so this hasn’t been corroborated.



DVC Member website still shows this:


----------



## Geomom

yulilin3 said:


> The delay seems to be the union and Disney fighting about cm pay and Disney waiting for Friday for end of day stock market


Thanks for the info.  Hopefully they'll put out an update Friday afternoon/Saturday then...I've been stressing about it.  We have a 4/18-4/24 trip booked with DVC pts that I expect to be cancelled at some point, would love to know sooner than later.

Also...not sure if this means anything, but Trip Advisor has a note on all the Disney hotels at Disney World, Vero Beach, and Hilton Head saying the business is closed until 4/30/20.  (I was looking for more info on Disney Hilton Head as a possible future trip, and saw the note...dug further and saw the note on the others listed.  Aulani just says 'temporarily closed', and Grand Californian doesn't say anything.)


----------



## bebec22

hereforthechurros said:


> On another forum it's being reported that DVC is calling members with room reservations and telling them it will be closed until 6/1. Has anyone else with a DVC member reservation received a call?


I have DVC reservations 4/10-14 & 4/14-17.  No word from them.  I'm anxiously awaiting for them extend closure.  This would have been my first DVC trip since becoming a member last year


----------



## whiporee

If they make an announcement -- and I'm not sure they will -- it won't be for any longer than what Universal, SeaWorld and any other Orlando attractions are doing. If I'm betting, my guess is they are open by the 11th, but unless Universal says longer than the 19th, WDW won't forfeit the market to another park.


----------



## Sandisw

hereforthechurros said:


> On another forum it's being reported that DVC is calling members with room reservations and telling them it will be closed until 6/1. Has anyone else with a DVC member reservation received a call?



I doubt this is true.  DVC has been great with putting up information on the website and they wouldn’t have CMs stating that are not official,

Plus there would be no need for DVC to contact members because we all have the ability to cancel reservations online,


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Walt4ever said:


> For those debating which resorts are in Orange vs. Osceola, then Osceola's order making the question moot, it was moot to begin with as the orders do not close hotels.  Disney is free to open their hotels back up today if they so choose.  Their closing on 3/20 was an in house decision, probably predicated by the amount of people checking out and reservations cancelled/changed because the parks were closed.   It is a reasonable assumption that the hotels may re-open, or at least a selection of hotels if not all, on April 1st, until Disney says differently.



How, exactly, would they feed these people?  QS with no seating?  And why would people stay there if the parks aren't open?  I just don't understand who their market would be at the current moment.


----------



## Sandisw

DisneyWishes14 said:


> How, exactly, would they feed these people?  QS with no seating?  And why would people stay there if the parks aren't open?  I just don't understand who their market would be at the current moment.



That is probably why they wouldn’t open up earlier than to coordinate with local guidelines.  But, hotels are not required to close per the current restrictions.  I think that was the points

Disney closed because given the few people who might actually still come, knowing they wouldn’t have restaurants to eat at, activities to participate in, etc. it made no sense to do it, not to mention the safety issue.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just a reminder - this is a fact-based thread regarding the WDW theme parks and published Disney operational information.  There are countless threads on other corners of the DIS for speculation, rumor, resort and DVC operations, etc.

Thank you.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

I know we will not be going to WDW April 3rd but I haven't cancelled yet. I did make a backup trip for May 21st and if need be, I will make another for June, July etc. But not having Disney make the announcement is frustrating so I chatted with them a little while ago. This is what they are still saying:






So the CM's either really have no clue or their answers are scripted.  Either way, it sucks to wait on them to announce so we can at least know if making the May trip will be during or after the closure period.


----------



## Sydnerella

Supposed to fly to Florida today...
I went downstairs “after work in the dining room” to find a youtube video of the WDW Resort TV screen playing on our large 70” TV... the kids also were playing cards and had some biscoff cookies, apple juice and a coke - their respective flight snacks/bevies. It was very sweet! 
  and i got a bit weepy and the three of us hugged!


----------



## e_yerger

Request to everyone trying to reschedule you're vacations, please please please only hold one reservation at a time. By holding reservations for dumby vacations you may not even take, it's filling up the room availability for other people that may have to reschedule. It will also make the demand seem more than it is, and it will cause Disney to raise room rates. 

Please be considerate in this time of chaos.


----------



## Walt4ever

e_yerger said:


> Request to everyone trying to reschedule you're vacations, please please please only hold one reservation at a time. By holding reservations for dumby vacations you may not even take, it's filling up the room availability for other people that may have to reschedule. It will also make the demand seem more than it is, and it will cause Disney to raise room rates.
> 
> Please be considerate in this time of chaos.



Please also cancel your fastpasses if you do reschedule, so that they can open up for those of us still going.


----------



## KdKyA

Shades of Green (WDW military resort) updated and they are staying closed until May 15th. They are canceling reservations up to that point. 
https://www.shadesofgreen.org/your-stay/travel-information-covid-19-update


----------



## SMRT-1

KdKyA said:


> Shades of Green (WDW military resort) updated and they are staying closed until May 15th. They are canceling reservations up to that point.


This is likely due to the military travel ban in place until May 15.


----------



## snbird2064

hereforthechurros said:


> On another forum it's being reported that DVC is calling members with room reservations and telling them it will be closed until 6/1. Has anyone else with a DVC member reservation received a call?



April 1st check in for us and we haven't been notified of anything.


----------



## yulilin3

Union sent a letter to all their people, as of today they have not received word from Disney that they will extend payment beyond March 31st to the  42000 CM. The Union is asking for payment and insurance benefits beyond March 31st


----------



## lovethattink

There’s an article about it
https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200327-2jehjqwourbbrjygaobq4co5bi-story.html


----------



## Ashleybs

I just think it is 100% ridiculous and unprofessional that Disney will not come out and actually SAY that they will be closed longer. It leaves people wondering, hoping, speculating and so much more. But here they are continuing to not tell us and are waiting for what they see as the "perfect" time to tell us. I get not being able to give a "real" date but go ahead and say x more number of weeks for people who possibly think they are still going in the next week or two. 

I also think it's a shame to leave CM wondering what is going on because without them there would be no WDW.


----------



## wilkydelts

Do we have a date for Ratatouille opening yet or if the opening has been delayed due to the Virus?


----------



## yulilin3

wilkydelts said:


> Do we have a date for Ratatouille opening yet or if the opening has been delayed due to the Virus?


No word


----------



## Day-Day

e_yerger said:


> Request to everyone trying to reschedule you're vacations, please please please only hold one reservation at a time. By *holding reservations for dumby vacations you may not even take, it's filling up the room availability for other people that may have to reschedule.* It will also make the demand seem more than it is, and it will cause Disney to raise room rates.
> 
> Please be considerate in this time of chaos.


I think that anyone holding a reservation for a "dumby vacation" is a person that may have to reschedule.

I'm in that situation.   I have a reservation that I plan to use and I have another reservation that I plan to only use if the original is canceled due to Disney World extending it's period of being closed.  I was able to book a very good discounted resort rate for my dumby vacation and will not cancel at the moment.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## osufeth24

I know it makes sense to not put a date. but man I wish there would be one, even if they have to extend, I just want some hope 

Just seems like as each day/week passes, everything becomes sadder and sadder.

Just seeing the words until further notice (or basically indefinitely, is just so depressing)


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

osufeth24 said:


> I know it makes sense to not put a date. but man I wish there would be one, even if they have to extend, I just want some hope
> 
> Just seems like as each day/week passes, everything becomes sadder and sadder.


Yep. Knew it was coming, but to see it.


----------



## yulilin3

I think their trying to open the 19th like universal


----------



## vinotinto

I really appreciate this announcement. Any date right now would be a pure guess. So much depends on how well people follow the guidelines and do their best to stay at home (except, of course, for gathering essential groceries, medicines, and performing essential work). If people comply, we can slow down the rate of infection. If they don’t, then it’s going to continue spreading exponentially. Disney has no way of knowing when the infections will slow down. I’ve seen models predicting peaks in May, June, and July. So, while all of our trips are up in the air, this is the correct announcement.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

It appears they have updated some but not all of their information page:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/  (most of the detailed sections still haven't been updated at the moment)

Make sure to use private browsing/incognito so you don't get a cached old page.   

I'll do a comparison when they've updated everything.


----------



## Bryant2108

So are they automatically canceling up until a certain date?  How are they handling reservations, I wonder.. Like our trip is April 18-23, I'm assuming it's not happening, but not sure how they are handling this


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Bryant2108 said:


> So are they automatically canceling up until a certain date?  How are they handling reservations, I wonder.. Like our trip is April 18-23, I'm assuming it's not happening, but not sure how they are handling this



They've updated the "Resort Rooms and Packages" section as follows, but they haven't updated some of the other info such as purchased tickets, etc (although I assume they same policy will continue to apply about extending through 12/15)

*Resort Rooms and Packages
To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through June 30, 2020. And soon, we’ll share additional options for booking and modifying vacations.  Many reservations can be modified or cancelled online.

If no action is taken by you before your check-in date for arrivals during the closure period, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due to the original form of payment. Please note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages.

If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional.*


----------



## yulilin3

Bryant2108 said:


> So are they automatically canceling up until a certain date?  How are they handling reservations, I wonder.. Like our trip is April 18-23, I'm assuming it's not happening, but not sure how they are handling this


the wording on the site remains almost  the same. Like I said I believe they are trying to reopen on the 19th. If the closure continues then you fall under the category of automatic refund or you can reschedule


----------



## kylenne

I've been pulling my hair out trying to find the confirmation number for our Oasis patio reservation at the Poly because I have to actually call to cancel that. I never got an email confirmation either. Everything else yes, but not that. Does anyone know if those types of recreation reservations are being automatically refunded as well, with the resorts closed?


----------



## e_yerger

Day-Day said:


> I think that anyone holding a reservation for a "dumby vacation" is a person that may have to reschedule.
> 
> I'm in that situation.   I have a reservation that I plan to use and I have another reservation that I plan to only use if the original is canceled due to Disney World extending it's period of being closed.  I was able to book a very good discounted resort rate for my dumby vacation and will not cancel at the moment.


IMO if you're planning on taking one vacation, you should only have one reservation. One of your reservations could be going for someone else.

Edit: I had to cancel and reschedule two trips, and I didn't hold onto one reservation until Disney told me they were closed. I made the decision myself to move the reservation. I rescheduled both trips.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI, all sections on the website appear to have been updated now:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/

Mine easily hangs up with old info if I'm not using Chrome Incognito, FYI.   Will do my comparison now (although the changes are obvious).


----------



## Warm Hugs

osufeth24 said:


> I know it makes sense to not put a date. but man I wish there would be one, even if they have to extend, I just want some hope
> 
> Just seems like as each day/week passes, everything becomes sadder and sadder.
> 
> Just seeing the words until further notice (or basically indefinitely, is just so depressing)


In a way they are saying that they will be closed until at least April 18.


----------



## TropicalDIS

yulilin3 said:


> I think their trying to open the 19th like universal



I suppose that would make sense to align with Universal but I expect both parks to be closed through April 30th.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Warm Hugs said:


> In a way they are saying that they will be closed until at least April 18.



Not necessarily.


----------



## Sunelis

I don't want to offend anybody (Canadian after all... lol ). But I can't see them opening before summer. We(Can and US) are far from the top of the curve and it's only going to get worse before it gets better. Stay Home, Wash your hands... And plan your next Disney trip but don't put money on it now.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

This is kind of unneeded, but I find the changes in the verbiage over time interesting.  Nothing particularly earth shattering vs prior published policy (other than the closing until further notice info).  

*Update on Walt Disney World Resort Operations (from WDW's Website as of 3/27/2020, 4:30 PM). Source: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/*
We are focused on the health, safety and wellbeing of our Guests and Cast Members. In line with state and federal guidance, the theme parks and water parks at Walt Disney World Resort are closed from March 16 through the end of the month.

Disney owned-and-operated hotels at Walt Disney World Resort, Disney’s Vero Beach Resort and Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort are closed from Friday, March 20 through the end of the month.

All locations at Disney Springs are temporarily closed.

The safety and well-being of our Guests and employees remains The Walt Disney Company’s top priority.

As a result of this unprecedented pandemic and in line with direction provided by health experts and government officials, Walt Disney World Resort will remain closed until further notice.

The Walt Disney Company will pay its Cast Members during this closure period.

We will continue to stay in regular contact with appropriate officials and health experts.

Below, you’ll find information on impacts to current and upcoming plans. Please continue to check this page back for additional updates. If needed, many reservations can be modified online via My Plans on Disneyworld.com.

We will continue to make adjustments to our operations as appropriate and look forward to welcoming Guests back as soon as it
is advisable. We appreciate your patience and understanding.

*Need to Adjust Your Travel Plans?*
If needed, many reservations can be modified online via My Plans. And soon, we’ll share additional options for booking and modifying vacations.


*OPERATIONAL UPDATES

Theme Parks & Water Parks*
We are focused on the health, safety and wellbeing of our Guests and Cast Members. In line with state and federal guidance, the theme parks and water parks at Walt Disney World Resort are closed from March 16 through the end of the month.   The theme parks and water parks at Walt Disney World Resort are temporarily closed until further notice.


*Resorts*
Disney owned-and-operated hotels at Walt Disney World Resort, Disney’s Vero Beach Resort and Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort are temporarily closed from Friday, March 20 through the end of the month. until further notice. 

Additionally, Disney's Vero Beach Resort and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort are temporarily closed until further notice.

*Disney Springs*
All locations at Disney Springs are temporarily closed until further notice.


*Transportation*
All Disney transportation is temporarily unavailable through the end of the month until further notice.


*Other Experiences*
ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex and miniature golf locations at Walt Disney World Resort are temporarily closed from March 16 through the end of the month until further notice.

We will automatically cancel and refund experiences occurring near or adjacent to the theme parks, including fireworks cruises and special dining events, that will not take place during the parks closure. Most Guests with impacted reservations will be notified directly.

Golf and FootGolf operations (other than miniature golf) remain available on their regular schedule.


*MODIFICATIONS, CANCELLATIONS AND REFUNDS


Tickets*
Unexpired multi-day theme park tickets with unused days, or date-specific theme park tickets with a valid use period during the period beginning March 12, 2020 through March 31, 2020 the closure will automatically be extended to use any date through December 15, 2020. If you are unable to visit by December 15, 2020, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.

Florida Resident Discover Disney Tickets may be used through July 31, 2020.

Guests who have purchased tickets for Disney After Hours, Disney Villains After Hours and Disney Early Morning Magic from March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 the closure will be automatically refunded.

For ticket orders, express shipping and standard shipping may be delayed due to the closure.


*Resort Rooms and Packages*
Many reservations can be cancelled and rebooked online. To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving all Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through June 30, 2020.

On Friday, March 20, 2020 at 5:00 PM, we automatically cancelled reservations of Walt Disney Travel Company Disney Resort hotel packages and Disney Resort hotel room-only reservations booked directly through Disney, for arrivals March 20, 2020 through March 31, 2020.

We will process a refund to the original form of payment if a payment had been made. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional. Please note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rentals cars, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages.

To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through June 30, 2020. And soon, we’ll share additional options for booking and modifying vacations.  Many reservations can be modified or cancelled online.

If no action is taken by you before your check-in date for arrivals during the closure period, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due to the original form of payment. Please note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages.

If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional.


*Annual Passes*
All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed.

Annual Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew.

For Passholders participating in the Annual Pass Monthly Payment program, your monthly payments will continue as scheduled.

Over the coming weeks, Annual Pass details in My Disney Experience will be updated to reflect new pass usage information.

Pass blockout and admission calendars will not be updated during the closure period. Please visit this page for the most updated details.



*Dining & Other Experiences*
All pre-paid dining and experience reservations impacted by the park closure will be automatically refunded if scheduled between March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 the closure period.

Reservations made at locations impacted by the closure will not be charged a cancellation or no-show fee.

All active Tables in Wonderland members will be extended by the number of days the parks are closed.


*Groups*
If you’re coming to Walt Disney World Resort as part of a meeting, convention, youth program, wedding or other group or celebration, and you have questions about your plans during the closure period, please consult with the organizer of your group or event.


*FastPass+*
All FastPass+ reservations scheduled for March 16, 2020 through March 31, 2020 the closure period when parks are closed will be automatically cancelled.


*MagicBands*
If you have placed an order and received notification that your MagicBands have already been shipped to your home, you will still receive your order.

If you have arranged for your upgraded MagicBands to be delivered to you at your Disney Resort hotel for an arrival date between from March 20 and March 31, 2020 through the closure period, your order will be automatically cancelled and you will receive a refund of the amount you paid for the MagicBands.

While the Walt Disney World theme parks and Resort hotels are temporarily closed, we are not currently accepting new MagicBand orders linked to Walt Disney World Annual Passholders or Disney Resort hotel reservations. If you have a scheduled Resort hotel arrival date after March 31, 2020, please check back later for updates.


----------



## Sour gummi

This is somewhat interesting.  As of earlier today, you could book rooms starting on April 1.  Now they have pushed the booking date to April 6.  Obviously April 6 is far to early to anticipate an opening, but they are currently still accepting new bookings as of this date.  I would think eventually this first booking date would be an indication of the earliest they are anticipating something opening..


----------



## yulilin3

Sour gummi said:


> This is somewhat interesting.  As of earlier today, you could book rooms starting on April 1.  Now they have pushed the booking date to April 6.  Obviously April 6 is far to early to anticipate an opening, but they are currently still accepting new bookings as of this date.  I would think eventually this first booking date would be an indication of the earliest they are anticipating something opening..


We'll know for sure next week when the cm schedule comes out


----------



## Dizjunkieee

yulilin3 said:


> We'll know for sure next week when the cm schedule comes out



When is the schedule due out?


----------



## ram2016

People who have already cancelled. I didn’t want to tie up the phone lines but cancelled our end of April trip, along with all dining and fast passes online. Will I automatically get a refund for Cinderella’s Royal Table and the Early Morning Magic tickets? What’s the timeframe on the refunds? My heart hurts.


----------



## nalacat

ram2016 said:


> People who have already cancelled. I didn’t want to tie up the phone lines but cancelled our end of April trip, along with all dining and fast passes online. Will I automatically get a refund for Cinderella’s Royal Table and the Early Morning Magic tickets? What’s the timeframe on the refunds? My heart hurts.


I had to cancel a trip a couple years ago due to Influenza and it took about 5 days to get a refund on CRT and EMM.  It’s hard...so sorry


----------



## DisneyWishes14

ram2016 said:


> People who have already cancelled. I didn’t want to tie up the phone lines but cancelled our end of April trip, along with all dining and fast passes online. Will I automatically get a refund for Cinderella’s Royal Table and the Early Morning Magic tickets? What’s the timeframe on the refunds? My heart hurts.



You will only automatically get a refund for CRT and EMM if the park is still closed on the dates those are scheduled.  I would highly recommend going into MDE and cancelling CRT and EMM now to get the refund processed ASAP.  I cancelled our trip that was supposed to take place last week on March 12 and the refund showed up on my CC two days later.  I'm still waiting for the Disney Rewards points I used toward our package to be refunded, however


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ram2016 said:


> People who have already cancelled. I didn’t want to tie up the phone lines but cancelled our end of April trip, along with all dining and fast passes online. Will I automatically get a refund for Cinderella’s Royal Table and the Early Morning Magic tickets? What’s the timeframe on the refunds? My heart hurts.



The exact timing depends more on your credit card company/bank than Disney, but mine are usually in the 3-6 day range for things like that.

But as PP notes, easy to go online and cancel those two things right now.


----------



## ram2016

DisneyWishes14 said:


> You will only automatically get a refund for CRT and EMM if the park is still closed on the dates those are scheduled.  I would highly recommend going into MDE and cancelling CRT and EMM now to get the refund processed ASAP.  I cancelled our trip that was supposed to take place last week on March 12 and the refund showed up on my CC two days later.  I'm still waiting for the Disney Rewards points I used toward our package to be refunded, however


Thanks. I cancelled both on the app. I’ll give it a week before checking for refunds or calling.


----------



## elevatorgeek

FP is showing no availability to me through April 9.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

"Until further notice" certainly doesn't help folks with upcoming reservations to plan.


----------



## MMSM

You can book wdw resorts starting April 10.


----------



## yulilin3

Dizjunkieee said:


> When is the schedule due out?


Supposed to be Sunday but most likely will be Wednesday,  they've been behind the last 2 week


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just a general reminder of several other threads discussing lots of things beyond the more narrow focus of the Theme Parks Attractions & Strategies Board:

Disney Rumors and News - Walt Disney World and Disneyland Operational Updates due to Coronavirus
Disney Rumors and News - Rumor about “modified experiences” when Disney reopens
Disney Resorts - ***Post your questions and experiences with Coronavirus-related canceling/rescheduling of resort reservations here***
Transportation - Breaking news-Travelers flying from New York to Florida will be placed under 14-day quarantine,
Disney Cruise Line - Coronavirus and DCL Megathread - DCL cruises cancelled through 4/12, Canada blocking most cruise ships from docking through 7/1
Disneyland (California) - Superthread for Disneyland Resort Closure, 3/14/20 - 3/31/20: Please Post All Relevant Questions and Information Here!
Community Board - wonder why it took so long for disney to make a decision
Community Board - Quarantine and chill and kindness chatty clubhouse Question 3/27: What's for dinner? Share a favorite receipe..
Community Board - Park Openning(s) Keeps Getting Pushed Back
Community Board - DL and WDW, closed until further notice

Thank you.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FWIW, Disney has removed Wed 4/1 - Thurs 4/9 park hours from the calendar on their website.

I had made a FP for 4/1 (for no particular reason)  and it has been deleted.


----------



## Donnainnj

I have/had a trip planned April 4 -11th. My FP's for the 4th-9th are gone. For April 10th and 11th they remain.


----------



## jpeterson

Donnainnj said:


> I have/had a trip planned April 4 -11th. My FP's for the 4th-9th are gone. For April 10th and 11th they remain.


Same happened to my trip for the 6th - 12th.  Everything on the 10th and after remained.  Since we rescheduled I went ahead and cancelled them.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Donnainnj said:


> I have/had a trip planned April 4 -11th. My FP's for the 4th-9th are gone. For April 10th and 11th they remain.


Yep. We were booked the 6th - 12th and my 10th and 11th are still there. I moved our reservation to the 10th - 21st just incase but lost all the good FP+ but not like we would need them if they actually open. Hoping for a late May opening. If not, there is always Christmas!


----------



## CogsworthTN

Not sure if the website is being wonky or may be a predictor. I put in various dates in May including my already booked dates of May 29-June 6th. Every date I put in to book a stay in May comes up with no rooms available, but when I search using June 1st and forward...room availability appear. Hmmm... I may be rebooking my trip soon.


----------



## MMSM

Wow that is weird.  Hope that is not saying anything.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

CogsworthTN said:


> Not sure if the website is being wonky or may be a predictor. I put in various dates in May including my already booked dates of May 29-June 6th. Every date I put in to book a stay in May comes up with no rooms available, but when I search using June 1st and forward...room availability appear. Hmmm... I may be rebooking my trip soon.


Availability is still showing for May on the U.K. site.


----------



## CogsworthTN

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Availability is still showing for May on the U.K. site.


That’s good to hear. Thanks for posting. It must be a glitch then


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

CogsworthTN said:


> That’s good to hear. Thanks for posting. It must be a glitch then


Not that we can actually fly over.... so maybe WDW thinks it is safe to leave the rooms showing availability.


----------



## Duck1

I have a trip booked for April 9-15. I had my fastpassesbooked for those dates but the passes for April 9 have been removed and the ones for the remaining dates are still there.


----------



## WhitneyMB

CogsworthTN said:


> Not sure if the website is being wonky or may be a predictor. I put in various dates in May including my already booked dates of May 29-June 6th. Every date I put in to book a stay in May comes up with no rooms available, but when I search using June 1st and forward...room availability appear



If this is a glitch, I'm getting it too. No rooms at any resorts available until June 1st. I wonder if they figure that's just a good placeholder date for "indefinite closure." If they decide to open earlier, they always can open up at less then full capacity (considering it may take a little while to get staffing fully back), but no reason to have any one else make reservations in May.


----------



## Sargeant Tibbs

CogsworthTN said:


> Not sure if the website is being wonky or may be a predictor. I put in various dates in May including my already booked dates of May 29-June 6th. Every date I put in to book a stay in May comes up with no rooms available, but when I search using June 1st and forward...room availability appear. Hmmm... I may be rebooking my trip soon.



I just tried it.  Sure enough!  

We've rebooked 5/31-6/5.  I wonder if we should call soon and drop the 31st so they don't cancel our entire reservation?  It's a CM discount that popped up just over a week ago, and disappeared just as quickly as it appeared, so we're not going to get the same rate again.

The trip probably won't happen anyway, so maybe I shouldn't even worry about it.


----------



## CarolynFH

WhitneyMB said:


> If this is a glitch, I'm getting it too. No rooms at any resorts available until June 1st. I wonder if they figure that's just a good placeholder date for "indefinite closure." If they decide to open earlier, they always can open up at less then full capacity (considering it may take a little while to get staffing fully back), but no reason to have any one else make reservations in May.


Your theory makes sense to me!


----------



## CalSea12

I can say at 7pm the "glitch" is still there... pretty sure its just blocked off until June.... so does this mean there is a possibility of a June re-open?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I just got this email for those who are rebooking canceled trips-

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/03/28/special-free-dining-offer-for-guests-affected-by-closure/


----------



## Sour gummi

DisneyWorld just announced that no room bookings are available anymore until June 1.  Just click learn more from the short announcement on their main website.


----------



## Bryant2108

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I just got this email for those who are rebooking canceled trips-
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/03/28/special-free-dining-offer-for-guests-affected-by-closure/



So far, it seems to be much better to be a non passholder.  A simple extension for us, whose passes expire soon after our planned April trip, doesn’t help very much.  We can’t drop everything and go down to Disney whenever,  Lots of perks for people with just standard trips...


----------



## Ashleybs

Sour gummi said:


> DisneyWorld just announced that no room bookings are available anymore until June 1.  Just click learn more from the short announcement on their main website.


What?!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I just got the free dining email too. Useless since we are either Passholders or have tickets as a result of our canceled trip, but noteworthy IMO that we got it because we were on DVC points.


----------



## Ashleybs

DGsAtBLT said:


> I just got the free dining email too. Useless since we are either Passholders or have tickets as a result of our canceled trip, but noteworthy IMO that we got it because we were on DVC points.


You got an email from WDW? Haven't seen one yet.


----------



## BlueHippo

Ashleybs said:


> You got an email from WDW? Haven't seen one yet.


I haven't gotten the email yet.  Any details about the type of dining plan (i.e. do you get table service at a moderate? ) Any black out dates?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Ashleybs said:


> You got an email from WDW? Haven't seen one yet.



About 10 minutes ago from Disney Destinations.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

BlueHippo said:


> I haven't gotten the email yet.  Any details about the type of dining plan (i.e. do you get table service at a moderate? ) Any black out dates?



QS at value and moderate. TS at deluxe. Doesn’t appear to have black out dates, arrive between June 1 and Sept 30, book through May 31.

Not valid if you cancelled before March 1.


----------



## rteetz

Ashleybs said:


> What?!


Disney is currently not allowing any new bookings until June 1st, 2020. They could potentially open before that but you cannot book a room before June 1st currently.


----------



## jpeterson

DGsAtBLT said:


> QS at value and moderate. TS at deluxe. Doesn’t appear to have black out dates, arrive between June 1 and Sept 30, book through May 31.
> 
> Not valid if you cancelled before March 1.


I cancelled our initial reservation after March 1st, but have since rescheduled.  I'll be interested to see if I get the email.  It doesn't really matter, we have passes and are using DVC points for the rescheduled trip (was initially on cash).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Quick comparison of Disney's website yesterday evening vs today evening:

*Update on Walt Disney World Resort Operations - Including Theme Parks and Water Parks (from WDW's Website as of 3/28/2020, 10 PM ET). Source: **https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/*
The safety and well-being of our Guests and employees remains The Walt Disney Company’s our top priority.

As a result of this unprecedented pandemic and in line with direction provided by health experts and government officials, Walt Disney World Resort will remain closed until further notice.

Below, you’ll find information on impacts to current and upcoming plans. Please continue to check back for additional updates.

We appreciate your patience and understanding.


*Need to Adjust Your Travel Plans?*
If needed, many reservations can be modified online via My Plans. And soon, we’ll share additional options for booking and modifying vacations.

Walt Disney World theme parks, Disney Resort hotels and the Disney Springs area are currently closed and a reopening date has not been identified. For Guests who are interested in modifying their existing travel dates or making a new reservation for a future vacation, reservations are currently available for travel dates June 1 and later. As always, Guests are able to modify these
bookings if Walt Disney World Resort opens before or after that time.

As we previously shared, unexpired multi-day theme park tickets with unused days, or date-specific theme park tickets with a valid use period beginning March 12, 2020 through the closure will automatically be extended to use any date through December 15, 2020. If you are unable to visit by December 15, 2020, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.

To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through June 30. As a reminder, most reservations can be modified or cancelled online. If Guests need further assistance, they can reach us at the Disney Reservation Center through our online chat feature or by calling our
reservation line.

Guests with impacted reservations during the closure period may be eligible for special offers when they call (407) 939-4251— including a package offer that includes a Disney dining plan.


*OPERATIONAL UPDATES

Theme Parks & Water Parks*
The theme parks and water parks at Walt Disney World Resort are temporarily closed until further notice.


*Resorts*
Disney owned-and-operated hotels at Walt Disney World Resort are temporarily closed until further notice.

Additionally, Disney's Vero Beach Resort and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort are temporarily closed until further notice.

*Disney Springs*
All locations at the Disney Springs area are temporarily closed until further notice.


*Transportation*
All Disney transportation is temporarily unavailable until further notice.


*Other Experiences*
ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex and miniature golf locations at Walt Disney World Resort are temporarily closed until further notice.

Golf and FootGolf operations (other than miniature golf) remain available on their regular schedule.


*MODIFICATIONS, CANCELLATIONS AND REFUNDS


Tickets*
Unexpired multi-day theme park tickets with unused days, or date-specific theme park tickets with a valid use period beginning March 12, 2020 through the end of the actual the closure period will automatically be extended to use any date through December 15, 2020. If you are unable to visit by December 15, 2020, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.

Florida Resident Discover Disney Tickets may be used through July 31, 2020.

Guests who have purchased tickets for Disney After Hours, Disney Villains After Hours and Disney Early Morning Magic from March 16, 2020 through the the end of the closure period will be automatically refunded.

For ticket orders, express shipping and standard shipping may be delayed due to the closure.


*Resort Rooms and Packages*
To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through June 30. And soon, we’ll share additional options for booking and modifying vacations. Many reservations can be modified or cancelled online.   As a reminder, most reservations can be modified or cancelled online. If Guests need further assistance, they can reach us at the Disney Reservation Center through our online chat feature or by calling our reservation line.

If no action is taken by you before your check-in date for arrivals during the closure period, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due to the original form of payment. Please note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages.

If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional.

*A Special Offer for Eligible Guests*
Eligible Guests can take advantage of a *vacation package offer *that includes accommodations at a select Disney Resort hotel, park admission and a Disney dining plan—valid for arrivals most nights June 1 through September 30, 2020 when you book through May 31, 2020.

This offer is valid only for Guests who booked a vacation package or room reservation to stay at a Disney Resort hotel during the
dates Walt Disney World Resort is closed. Offer not valid for reservations cancelled before March 1, 2020.

Call (407) 939-4251 today to learn more about this offer, check availability and book.


*Annual Passes*
All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed.

Annual Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew.

For Passholders participating in the Annual Pass Monthly Payment program, your monthly payments will continue as scheduled.

Over the coming weeks, Annual Pass details in My Disney Experience will be updated to reflect new pass usage information.

Pass blockout and admission calendars will not be updated during the closure period. Please visit this page for the most updated details.



*Dining & Other Experiences*
All pre-paid dining and experience reservations impacted by the park closure will be automatically refunded if scheduled between March 16, 2020 through the end of the closure period.

Reservations made at locations impacted by the closure will not be charged a cancellation or no-show fee.

All active Tables in Wonderland members will be extended by the number of days the parks are closed.


*Groups*
If you’re coming to Walt Disney World Resort as part of a meeting, convention, youth program, wedding or other group or celebration, and you have questions about your plans during the closure period, please consult with the organizer of your group or event.


*FastPass+*
All FastPass+ reservations scheduled for March 16, 2020 through the closure period will be automatically cancelled.


*MagicBands*
If you have placed an order and received notification that your MagicBands have already been shipped to your home, you will still receive your order.

If you have arranged for your upgraded MagicBands to be delivered to you at your Disney Resort hotel for an arrival date from March 20 through the closure period, your order will be automatically cancelled and you will receive a refund of the amount you paid for the MagicBands.

While the Walt Disney World theme parks and Resort hotels are temporarily closed, we are not currently accepting new MagicBand orders linked to Walt Disney World Annual Passholders or Disney Resort hotel reservations


----------



## figmentfinesse

Would this apply to someone who rescheduled a few days ago?


----------



## cakebaker

Got the email just a bit ago. I don’t care about the offer that much, just makes me feel much more confident about our trip we have had schedule for late June. I may call just to see what the rates are, but since it will be rack rates, I doubt we’d use it. We prefer discounts over free dining offers.


----------



## cakebaker

figmentfinesse said:


> Would this apply to someone who rescheduled a few days ago?


The way I read the offer, if your original reservation was cancelled, you’re eligible for this offer.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

The verbiage on the details for the free dining clearly say it is for a vacation package. I am a passholder so I asked and was told that I can take advantage of the offer. I am willing to bet that yes I can take advantage of it but I will still have to purchase tickets as part of a package. I really hope they let us passholders get it with a room only reservation.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jimmy Mouse said:


> The verbiage on the details for the free dining clearly say it is for a vacation package. I am a passholder so I asked and was told that I can take advantage of the offer. I am willing to bet that yes I can take advantage of it but I will still have to purchase tickets as part of a package. I really hope they let us passholders get it with a room only reservation.
> 
> View attachment 484106



Oh please update if they do! That would be awesome.

Would be nice if they allowed people to take advantage without buying tickets, since you’d assume a lot of people with cancelled vacations had tickets too. Not everyone cancelled everything.


----------



## coolingjupiter

So I’ve noticed that I can no longer change my fast passes or my dining reservations for Memorial Day weekend.  Guess I’m done tweaking my plans.  I mean, the trip may not happen anyway, but it’s so weird that I can’t adjust anything!


----------



## disneygrandma

We're also arriving Memorial week-end, and we just don't know what to do, and this new notice only complicates things.  Disney sounds like they're pretty sure they will be open June 1st.  That's one week after Memorial Day.  Do we throw away our ideal rooms and perfect FP's for a later date? or do we hold on to our perfect plans and hope they will open one week earlier?  With a group of 12, it's hard to have everyone in agreement.  If we cancel now, and WDW does indeed open before Memorial Day, then we'll never hear the end of it, and we will all be disappointed at what we gave up.   However, if we don't cancel soon to try and re-book, then we risk no availability for DVC and not being able to book our FP's at 60 days out.

Not being able to make changes to ADR's or FP's Memorial week-end doesn't sound too good though. Oh to have a crystal ball.......


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

Wonder if they’ll honor the pin code I got for $67 per night at an All Star resort for my rescheduled April 1st trip that I moved to May?  I’ll call and ask!  Bummed that I’ll miss Mother’s Day brunch at California Grill, but it is what it is for sure...
                    I’d like one of those crystal balls too!!


----------



## Disneylover99

Jimmy Mouse said:


> The verbiage on the details for the free dining clearly say it is for a vacation package. I am a passholder so I asked and was told that I can take advantage of the offer. I am willing to bet that yes I can take advantage of it but I will still have to purchase tickets as part of a package. I really hope they let us passholders get it with a room only reservation.
> 
> View attachment 484106


You’ve always had to purchase tickets with free dining. I mean, maybe they’ll let is slide this time, anything’s possible, but even if they don’t, you can use your tickets towards renewing your AP. The tickets will expire, but they won’t lose their value.


----------



## mirandag819

coolingjupiter said:


> So I’ve noticed that I can no longer change my fast passes or my dining reservations for Memorial Day weekend.  Guess I’m done tweaking my plans.  I mean, the trip may not happen anyway, but it’s so weird that I can’t adjust anything!


I found I can’t change most of my fast passes Memorial Day week either, but oddly it is letting me change a few (Jungle Cruise, Navi, Mission Space, and meet Mickey and Minnie do show other times available)


----------



## mirandag819

disneygrandma said:


> We're also arriving Memorial week-end, and we just don't know what to do, and this new notice only complicates things.  Disney sounds like they're pretty sure they will be open June 1st.  That's one week after Memorial Day.  Do we throw away our ideal rooms and perfect FP's for a later date? or do we hold on to our perfect plans and hope they will open one week earlier?  With a group of 12, it's hard to have everyone in agreement.  If we cancel now, and WDW does indeed open before Memorial Day, then we'll never hear the end of it, and we will all be disappointed at what we gave up.   However, if we don't cancel soon to try and re-book, then we risk no availability for DVC and not being able to book our FP's at 60 days out.
> 
> Not being able to make changes to ADR's or FP's Memorial week-end doesn't sound too good though. Oh to have a crystal ball.......


I’m right there with you...we already rescheduled from this week to Memorial Day week...got perfect FPs again, and some of the same ADRs...I want to hold out hope that Memorial Day week will still work, but don’t want to miss good FPs for one of the few other June or July dates that we might be able to fit into our schedule. I wish they would allow the same tickets to be used to reserve FPs on a future date with all the current uncertainty (or announce they definitely are closed through 6/1 if that’s what they mean)


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Disneylover99 said:


> You’ve always had to purchase tickets with free dining. I mean, maybe they’ll let is slide this time, anything’s possible, but even if they don’t, you can use your tickets towards renewing your AP. The tickets will expire, but they won’t lose their value.


I know you’ve always had to purchase tickets with free dining. I was just sharing that I was told I could get it with AP.


----------



## LadyNia

Has the email been sent only to those who have canceled? I have a May trip and haven't received anything.


----------



## SMRT-1

coolingjupiter said:


> So I’ve noticed that I can no longer change my fast passes or my dining reservations for Memorial Day weekend.  Guess I’m done tweaking my plans.  I mean, the trip may not happen anyway, but it’s so weird that I can’t adjust anything!


I can still change some of my FP for my group of 2 for our 5/2 trip. Between the holiday, and the fact that many of the March & April people on here have said they've re-booked for Memorial Day, it looks to be a very popular time right now, so my guess would be that there's just not a lot of availability. Looking at the Dibb calendar, even attractions that normally have plenty of availability at 60 days, are showing limited or no availability, and what is showing any availability is only for 1-2 people.


----------



## Disneylover99

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I know you’ve always had to purchase tickets with free dining. I was just sharing that I was told I could get it with AP.



Do you mean they actually told you, you didn’t need to buy additional tickets? Like as a ticketless package?

Because that’s something completely different then them telling you, you can get fd with an AP, since AP holders have always been able to get it.


----------



## cakebaker

LadyNia said:


> Has the email been sent only to those who have canceled? I have a May trip and haven't received anything.


You only get the email if your  trip was cancelled.


----------



## Raven01

FWIW, I am checking on things for a September trip, and BBB was “grayed” out until June 1.  Weren’t all of the other park closings about two months?


----------



## coolingjupiter

SMRT-1 said:


> I can still change some of my FP for my group of 2 for our 5/2 trip. Between the holiday, and the fact that many of the March & April people on here have said they've re-booked for Memorial Day, it looks to be a very popular time right now, so my guess would be that there's just not a lot of availability. Looking at the Dibb calendar, even attractions that normally have plenty of availability at 60 days, are showing limited or no availability, and what is showing any availability is only for 1-2 people.



I tend to think they are limiting things/blocking things in the system.  I literally was modifying restaurant and fast pass reservations yesterday morning and things had plenty of availability.  Now there is nothing for things like dinner at Skipper Canteen.  You really think everything sold out THAT quickly?


----------



## Leigh L

cheshiregoofy22 said:


> Wonder if they’ll honor the pin code I got for $67 per night at an All Star resort for my rescheduled April 1st trip that I moved to May?  I’ll call and ask!  Bummed that I’ll miss Mother’s Day brunch at California Grill, but it is what it is for sure...
> I’d like one of those crystal balls too!!


I was wondering the same thing (My pin was for mid-May at All-Stars)
Sorry about your Mother's Day Brunch


----------



## coolingjupiter

coolingjupiter said:


> I tend to think they are limiting things/blocking things in the system.  I literally was modifying restaurant and fast pass reservations yesterday morning and things had plenty of availability.  Now there is nothing for things like dinner at Skipper Canteen.  You really think everything sold out THAT quickly?



I think what we are seeing is reduced capacity measures being put into place.  When the parks reopen, it is likely they will be operating at less capacity.  I think restaurants and queues, and likely overall capacity levels, will be scaled back in order to keep some semblance of social distancing for a period of time.


----------



## vinotinto

BlueHippo said:


> I haven't gotten the email yet.  Any details about the type of dining plan (i.e. do you get table service at a moderate? ) Any black out dates?



The offer is valid for most nights *June 1 through September 30*. You must book by *May 31.*
If you canceled *before March 1*, you are *not *eligible for this offer. Free QS for moderates and values. Free regular DDP for deluxe resorts.

Cannot be combined with any other discount or promotion.
Advance reservation required.
Length of stay is 2 nights -14 nights
Ticket requirements: 2-day minimum; all ticket types included (i.e., Base, Park Hopper, Water Park & Sports, Park Hopper Plus
Offer excludes the following room types: campsites
Children ages 3 to 9 must choose from the children’s menu, if available.
Gratuities are not included.
Theme park admission is required for some dining locations
This offer is subject to availability. Everyone in the same room must be on the same package. Theme park tickets valid for admission beginning on date of check-in and must be used within a limited number of days, depending on length of stay and ticket.
Call Disney reservations to check availability for this offer.


----------



## NJlauren

coolingjupiter said:


> I tend to think they are limiting things/blocking things in the system.  I literally was modifying restaurant and fast pass reservations yesterday morning and things had plenty of availability.  Now there is nothing for things like dinner at Skipper Canteen.  You really think everything sold out THAT quickly?


I agree they are probably limiting the numbers, they can always open up more, much harder to cancel someone’s reservation.


----------



## GPC0321

This may have been said already, but checking on UT this morning, there is no option to purchase April or May tickets. The calendars start at June 1. There's no way to scroll back to before June 1.
ETA: This is when in the "Select a Start Date" option.


----------



## Jrb1979

GPC0321 said:


> This may have been said already, but checking on UT this morning, there is no option to purchase April or May tickets. The calendars start at June 1. There's no way to scroll back to before June 1.
> ETA: This is when in the "Select a Start Date" option.


I'm guessing that's the earliest Disney thinks they will open.


----------



## coolingjupiter

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm guessing that's the earliest Disney thinks they will open.



I think they have an earlier date in mind but in case it’s not until June, they are only accepting reservations from June 1st onward to avoid continuing to extend closures and having to deal with the influx of calls and refund requests that that would entail.  I also think if they do open before June1st, this is a way of limiting capacity...less people will have reservations so less people will be in the parks, restaurants, and queues.


----------



## 720L

So we have a trip arriving May 13. We haven't gotten an email, but we booked it ourselves not through a travel agent. Is Disney sending this email or your travel agent? Or are they only canceling some peoples reservations & ours wasn't cancelled (yet)?


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Disneylover99 said:


> Do you mean they actually told you, you didn’t need to buy additional tickets? Like as a ticketless package?
> 
> Because that’s something completely different then them telling you, you can get fd with an AP, since AP holders have always been able to get it.


I attached the pic of the chat which shows what they said.  I also said the following on the post:
“The verbiage on the details for the free dining clearly say it is for a vacation package. I am a passholder so I asked and was told that I can take advantage of the offer. I am willing to bet that yes I can take advantage of it but I will still have to purchase tickets as part of a package. I really hope they let us passholders get it with a room only reservation.”

what else?


----------



## Disneylover99

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I attached the pic of the chat which shows what they said.  I also said the following on the post:
> “The verbiage on the details for the free dining clearly say it is for a vacation package. I am a passholder so I asked and was told that I can take advantage of the offer. I am willing to bet that yes I can take advantage of it but I will still have to purchase tickets as part of a package. I really hope they let us passholders get it with a room only reservation.”
> 
> what else?



There’s nothing else, I guess. If you didn’t actually ask them if pass holders could get the fd with just a room only reservation. Lol. 

I was just trying to give you info. because your original post sounded like you didn’t know that AP holders could get fd.


----------



## Tracey868

Is the free dining just for people who trips were cancelled ??  Does it apply to people who have summer dates and DVC ?


----------



## Castlequeen5

Tracey868 said:


> Is the free dining just for people who trips were cancelled ??  Does it apply to people who have summer dates and DVC ?


It only applies to the people whose trips were cancelled.  I got the email and my trip was scheduled for March 21-26. The details are on their website.  So I imagine any guest that had/has a trip scheduled while Disney is closed can take advantage of the offer.  But we have APs, so it’s not really something we can use.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Disneylover99 said:


> There’s nothing else, I guess. If you didn’t actually ask them if pass holders could get the fd with just a room only reservation. Lol.
> 
> I was just trying to give you info. because your original post sounded like you didn’t know that AP holders could get fd.


I know in the past the only way is if I purchased tickets as part of a package. I still assume it will be that way by the verbiage Disney uses.


----------



## DisneyLover83

We are renting points through a DVC member Memorial Day week and just now I was able to alter a fastpass for May 27th but all dining change are blocked out. All of my reservations/fastpasses are still there.... holding out a sliver of hope still.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

720L said:


> So we have a trip arriving May 13. We haven't gotten an email, but we booked it ourselves not through a travel agent. Is Disney sending this email or your travel agent? Or are they only canceling some peoples reservations & ours wasn't cancelled (yet)?



You should be getting an e-mail.  Even if you don't, you can still call WDW and ask about the offer.  



Tracey868 said:


> Is the free dining just for people who trips were cancelled ??  Does it apply to people who have summer dates and DVC ?



It's for guests with reservations booked from March 16 through May 31.  If anyone canceled a reservation prior to March 1, they are not eligible.  Dates beyond May 31 are not eligible.  I'm assuming it only applies to DVC resorts if the villa was booked with cash through WDTC, but it does not specify.  A DVC owner who booked with points could certainly call and see if they would honor the promo, but one could not use points to book a package, of course.

"Eligible Guests can take advantage of a vacation package offer that includes accommodations at a select Disney Resort hotel, park admission and a Disney dining plan – valid for arrivals most nights June 1 through September 30, 2020 when you book through May 31, 2020.

*This offer is valid only for Guests who booked a vacation package or room reservation to stay at a Disney Resort hotel from March 16 through May 31, 2020* (even if the park opens before then). Offer not valid for reservations cancelled before March 1, 2020.

Guests who are eligible for this offer are receiving communication directly from Disney about this opportunity"


----------



## lorenae

We are booked May 10-16th, and have not received any emails as of yet.


----------



## TchrLady

We rescheduled our 3/21-3/28 trip right after the first closure announcement to 6/5-6/12 with the sun and fun room discount. We didn’t get an email about the free dining, but I called anyway. After 3 hours on hold I talked to a very nice CM who explained that free dining couldn’t be combined with any other offers. Since we had the fun and sun discount we didn’t get the email. She easily switched us back to room and ticket package without the discount and was able to apply the free dining. It’s worth a call if you cancelled a trip but didn’t get the email.


----------



## Disneylover99

lorenae said:


> We are booked May 10-16th, and have not received any emails as of yet.


It’s probably open to everyone with qualifying dates, so I wouldn’t wait for an email.


----------



## CogsworthTN

Decisions decisions...do we keep our already rescheduled trip that is currently May 29-June 6? Or do I reschedule a second time to be after June 1st?  I cannot get any help or definite response from CMs, and I understand completely why. They know just as much as we do.

 Every CM I have talked too via phone or chat have been so sweet and understanding of the stress we all are experiencing with the fluidity of the date changes and the unknown.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tracey868 said:


> Is the free dining just for people who trips were cancelled ??  Does it apply to people who have summer dates and DVC ?



I can answer half your question because I have no idea how summer dates will be handled down the road.

We had a March reservation booked with (rented) DVC points and received the free dining email.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

If they want to leave the parks closed and re-open Ft Wilderness for campers who are bringing their own food and homes on wheels, I'll be more than happy to social distance there without the park    May 6-10, fingers crossed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just wanted to pop in and say that Pete streamed live today and said they could not get through on the phones. Be patient and kind if calling about this.


----------



## lanejudy

Tracey868 said:


> Is the free dining just for people who trips were cancelled ??  Does it apply to people who have summer dates and DVC ?


Yes, it’s only for those whose trips fell within the closure period.  If you are booked for arrival after June 1st, it won’t be available to you (unless maybe the closure is extended but let’s hope not).

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## MK032197

So I have a reservation for April 8-16 which to my understanding will be cancelled by DVC automatically. We have annual passes do I assume a rescheduled trip will not be eligible for the free dining


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MK032197 said:


> So I have a reservation for April 8-16 which to my understanding will be cancelled by DVC automatically. We have annual passes do I assume a rescheduled trip will not be eligible for the free dining



Technically you’d be eligible as long as they continue offering it to everyone with a reservation but you’d have to buy tickets you don’t immediately need as part of a package and pay cash for the new room.


----------



## Flamingeaux

what is the phone number to call for the FD reservation?  it has been so long since I had to call.  thanks


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Flamingeaux said:


> what is the phone number to call for the FD reservation?  it has been so long since I had to call.  thanks



(407) 939-4251


----------



## SaintsManiac

Flamingeaux said:


> what is the phone number to call for the FD reservation?  it has been so long since I had to call.  thanks



you probably won’t get through right now. I’d wait a bit.


----------



## W24x55

Anybody have any luck getting refund on tickets? I keep getting the run around they want me to reschedule but we cannot unfortunately. Not sure what to do.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Walt Disney World is preparing to open back up to guests on June 1, 2020 or sooner and is now offering FREE DINING to guests booking a vacation package from June 1, 2020 - September 30, 2020 who cancelled their vacation between March 16, 2020 - May 31, 2020.

Dreams Unlimited Travel will offer a $50 Disney Gift Card to any clients booking this vacation package. If you booked with Dreams Unlimited Travel, contact your agent. If you didn't book through Dreams Unlimited Travel, but want to take advantage of this bonus offer, send an email to future_bookings@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com and an agent will be in touch.


----------



## DL55

The offer says must purchase tickets but what about the tickets you've already purchased for your canceled trip?


----------



## yulilin3

Please keep the posts on topic.  No need for sarcasm or calling people out.


----------



## fsjking

DL55 said:


> The offer says must purchase tickets but what about the tickets you've already purchased for your canceled trip?



They would be part of the rescheduling. They aren't going to make you buy more tickets than you've already bought.

Assuming Disney purchased tickets of course. I'd seek clarification from them if you bought them from a 3rd party.


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

Do we think that Flower and Garden will run through July or August based on the closure? I usually go every year, but wasn’t able to make it this year due to wedding expenses. I would find a little bit of silver lining if they extended because I would be able to potentially enjoy it during our honeymoon. I love seeing all the topiaries and eating the special treats.


----------



## whiporee

I had previously rebooked for June 2 after the march 22 trip was cancelled. I took the Fun&Sun package, which was about $100 off a nigh for Poly Club Level. Does it make sense to try and get this new offer, since it'll get rid of the old one?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> Do we think that Flower and Garden will run through July or August based on the closure? I usually go every year, but wasn’t able to make it this year due to wedding expenses. I would find a little bit of silver lining if they extended because I would be able to potentially enjoy it during our honeymoon. I love seeing all the topiaries and eating the special treats.




They might have staffing issues that prevent the booths from running. The concert series probably would not happen either.

As long as the topiaries still look good I don’t see why they would remove them.


----------



## khmoorefield

We’re still booked 4/26-5/2 with rented DVC points; tickets bought through UT.  Not allowed to see if member can re-rent yet (have to be closer to our check in date). Members points expire July 31 and we can’t reschedule June or July due to DH work schedule.  We've booked a room only in September through Disney.  Any experiences with allowing to book free dining if DVC point reservation cancelled? Any experiences with 3rd party tickets that have already been purchased?


----------



## TchrLady

whiporee said:


> I had previously rebooked for June 2 after the march 22 trip was cancelled. I took the Fun&Sun package, which was about $100 off a nigh for Poly Club Level. Does it make sense to try and get this new offer, since it'll get rid of the old one?


If you call Disney they can run through the calculations for you. I did that this morning and dropped the fun and sun to get the free dining as it made more sense financially than the room discount. The CM was able to look at several scenarios for me so I could make the best decision. I was on hold for 3 hours before I got through, so you might want to wait  until later tonight or tomorrow to call.


----------



## rpb718

I believe F&G will be done, and I wouldn't be surprised if the topiaries would be removed prior to a reopening (if we are still talking June).


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

Left an opening for a meal during our Honeymoon trip (First week of July) to dine at Space 220. What is the likelihood of that still opening by this June/July?


----------



## DeborahA

DGsAtBLT said:


> I just got the free dining email too. Useless since we are either Passholders or have tickets as a result of our canceled trip, but noteworthy IMO that we got it because we were on DVC points.


Not useful for passholders either.  I just got off the phone after several hours+ on hold, because a CM on chat told me passholders were included, but only by calling.
Just put out $1500 for passes, not able to spend another $600 to get free dining.  No compensation for passholders.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> Left an opening for a meal during our Honeymoon trip (First week of July) to dine at Space 220. What is the likelihood of that still opening by this June/July?




I would think is a project that might get delayed a bit.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DeborahA said:


> Not useful for passholders either.  I just got off the phone after several hours+ on hold, because a CM on chat told me passholders were included, but only by calling.
> Just put out $1500 for passes, not able to spend another $600 to get free dining.  No compensation for passholders.




They will have AP offers. They always do. This dining deal literally came out yesterday and is the first step.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

SaintsManiac said:


> They will have AP offers. They always do. This dining deal literally came out yesterday and is the first step.


There was already an AP resort rate.


----------



## SaintsManiac

zebrastreyepz said:


> There was already an AP resort rate.



And I bet they do some perks/events in the future on top of discounts. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Flamingeaux

I just booked my FD trip!!  For my canceled May trip I booked a room only ressie and bought a ticket from Disney separately.  Can I ask for a refund for this ticket?  thanks


----------



## mhautz

zebrastreyepz said:


> There was already an AP resort rate.


I'm curious if one can book an AP rate for a date after your scheduled expiration date?  Like if my pass were set to expire on May 31, would I be able to book June and at time of check in prove I still have an active pass?


----------



## SaintsManiac

mhautz said:


> I'm curious if one can book an AP rate for a date after your scheduled expiration date?  Like if my pass were set to expire on May 31, would I be able to book June and at time of check in prove I still have an active pass?




Yes


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mhautz said:


> I'm curious if one can book an AP rate for a date after your scheduled expiration date?  Like if my pass were set to expire on May 31, would I be able to book June and at time of check in prove I still have an active pass?



Yes, if an AP resort discount is available, you can book it regardless of your AP expiration date.


----------



## 720L

So if we have our fast passes made for a trip in May, we lose our fast passes if we have to reschedule correct?


----------



## fsjking

720L said:


> So if we have our fast passes made for a trip in May, we lose our fast passes if we have to reschedule correct?



Yes. The park will probably be closed in May, so they'll be useless.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

720L said:


> So if we have our fast passes made for a trip in May, we lose our fast passes if we have to reschedule correct?


Yes.


----------



## 720L

fsjking said:


> Yes. The park will probably be closed in May, so they'll be useless.


I mean can they transfer our fast passes with our new reservation? If we were to reschedule for July, do we keep the same fast passes?


----------



## mhautz

720L said:


> I mean can they transfer our fast passes with our new reservation? If we were to reschedule for July, do we keep the same fast passes?


No, the fast passes are date specific.  You will need to reschedule at your 60 day mark.


----------



## TchrLady

720L said:


> So if we have our fast passes made for a trip in May, we lose our fast passes if we have to reschedule correct?


Yes you will lose them. That’s what happened when our end of March trip had to be rescheduled to June. Just FYI you will also lose any adrs. I tried to get them transferred since we were well past 180 days but after multiple calls and speaking to management several times it just couldn’t be done. This was right after the first closing so they may have changed that policy but I doubt it. I am lucky that our fast pass window for the rescheduled trip hasn’t opened yet so I still have a chance to recreate at least some of what we had. I am still working on rebuilding adrs.


----------



## omniscientmommy

mhautz said:


> I'm curious if one can book an AP rate for a date after your scheduled expiration date?  Like if my pass were set to expire on May 31, would I be able to book June and at time of check in prove I still have an active pass?


Also good to note that Disney said they're pushing the expiration date out for AP(active) holders however many days the park is closed. So if your pass was set to expire 5/31 but the park is closed 2 months then the new expiration date for your AP would be like 7/31, so technically if you booked a room under the AP rate you'd still be a valid AP holder.


----------



## Lisa75

I’ve been wondering about FP with the AP extension.  It will help us as DS’s pass expires 8/8 but will now be good for our 8/16-8/23 trip.   If the parks haven’t opened yet as of 6/17 hypothetically and Disney hasn’t assigned the new expiration date yet because they don’t know how many days they closed will it be good to make the FP’s?


----------



## lanejudy

fsjking said:


> They would be part of the rescheduling. They aren't going to make you buy more tickets than you've already bought.
> 
> Assuming Disney purchased tickets of course. I'd seek clarification from them if you bought them from a 3rd party.



Do you have confirmation on that?  That isn't typical.  Typically tickets would need to be purchased as part of the package (room/tickets/dining) regardless of any tickets a guess may already own/have.  It would certainly be nice if WDW gives credit for tickets already purchased, but I would not automatically expect that to happen.  I haven't read reports of anyone receiving a ticket credit towards the special offer package.

Good luck with rescheduling!


----------



## Sarahbellum

Has anyone who purchased tickets with the Canadian resident discount been able to get the free dining package? Our tickets aren't part of our package (booked for May 9-17), which was booked with a 30% off pin code. I have a feeling rescheduling with the free dining promo would end up costing us a lot more money


----------



## MermaidMommy

lanejudy said:


> Do you have confirmation on that?  That isn't typical.  Typically tickets would need to be purchased as part of the package (room/tickets/dining) regardless of any tickets a guess may already own/have.  It would certainly be nice if WDW gives credit for tickets already purchased, but I would not automatically expect that to happen.  I haven't read reports of anyone receiving a ticket credit towards the special offer package.
> 
> Good luck with rescheduling!


I just got off the phone with a Guest Services CM. I have a trip planned for May, and am looking at rebooking for August. However, I have e-tickets (nonrefundable) that I bought through UT. 

The CM told me that you have to purchase at least two day tickets to qualify for the canceled-trip free dining. She said that if you bought tickets directly through Disney, they would let you return your tickets, and then re-purchase them with your FD package. Since I bought mine through a third party, I wouldn't be eligible, unless I could return my tickets through UT.


----------



## andyman8

MermaidMommy said:


> However, I have e-tickets (nonrefundable) that I bought through UT.


I know that’s UT’s typical policy but have you double checked with UT (after Disney extended the closure indefinitely)? I know they have made exceptions for a number of posters on this board. If it’s a case where they won’t issue you a refund until the parks will most definitely be closed for your dates, perhaps you can book the package (which remember only requires a $200 deposit I think) then try to get a refund, assuming the parks are closed during your dates in May (which they likely will be). If for whatever reason you can’t get a refund/they’re open in May then just cancel the package and rebook as a room only and use your UT tickets. Unless they've changed it for this particular offer (which I’ve never heard of Disney doing), you can always cancel your package penalty-free up to 30 days prior to check in.


----------



## KristinU

Anyone get an automatic refund on After Hours events yet?  We have tickets for April 14th AKAH.  The MDE message leads me to believe we will be automatically refunded and I don't want to add to call center volume, but I'm wondering when they'll process the cancellations and refunds.


----------



## Bullseye

Barring further downturns to the current situation, is the consensus June 1st will be earliest re-open? Due to current extension of social distancing through April, I would be rebooking right now if my trip was in April. But, we're not due to arrive until May 18th.  Anybody still holding out hope for mid May? I hate canceling all our plans if parks may open before June 1st, but also feel like I'm wasting time and losing rescheduling availability by waiting.


----------



## sponica

coolingjupiter said:


> I think they have an earlier date in mind but in case it’s not until June, they are only accepting reservations from June 1st onward to avoid continuing to extend closures and having to deal with the influx of calls and refund requests that that would entail.  I also think if they do open before June1st, this is a way of limiting capacity...less people will have reservations so less people will be in the parks, restaurants, and queues.



That was my thought exactly. And while the FD offer may not be amazing, it might be enough to voluntarily shift some people out of April/May. I'm mid May and I'd have to run the numbers to see if its worthwhile. I'm also pregnant so I'm not sure how much longer I'd want to shift the trip.


----------



## sponica

Bullseye said:


> Barring further downturns to the current situation, is the consensus June 1st will be earliest re-open? Due to current extension of social distancing through April, I would be rebooking right now if my trip was in April. But, we're not due to arrive until May 18th.  Anybody still holding out hope for mid May? I hate canceling all our plans if parks may open before June 1st, but also feel like I'm wasting time and losing rescheduling availability by waiting.



I'm not 100% convinced either way, if the math works I might move out of mid-may.


----------



## osufeth24

Bullseye said:


> Barring further downturns to the current situation, is the consensus June 1st will be earliest re-open? Due to current extension of social distancing through April, I would be rebooking right now if my trip was in April. But, we're not due to arrive until May 18th.  Anybody still holding out hope for mid May? I hate canceling all our plans if parks may open before June 1st, but also feel like I'm wasting time and losing rescheduling availability by waiting.



I give up trying to guess.  Makes me too depressed.  I just wanna go back 

The other day I was driving around Orlando hopping between several Targets and Walmarts.  At the end of my trip I didn't realize how far west I ended up and came out of that huge intersection of World Center Dr and Vineland Rd.  Was so sad I was so close to the disney entrance, but couldn't go


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Bullseye said:


> Barring further downturns to the current situation, is the consensus June 1st will be earliest re-open? Due to current extension of social distancing through April, I would be rebooking right now if my trip was in April. But, we're not due to arrive until May 18th.  Anybody still holding out hope for mid May? I hate canceling all our plans if parks may open before June 1st, but also feel like I'm wasting time and losing rescheduling availability by waiting.


That's a tough spot to be in.  My guess is it will be June 1 at the earliest based on what I've read about FP availability, ADRs, etc.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Bullseye said:


> Barring further downturns to the current situation, is the consensus June 1st will be earliest re-open? Due to current extension of social distancing through April, I would be rebooking right now if my trip was in April. But, we're not due to arrive until May 18th.  Anybody still holding out hope for mid May? I hate canceling all our plans if parks may open before June 1st, but also feel like I'm wasting time and losing rescheduling availability by waiting.


We were supposed to arrive May 7th but pushed it back to May 28th before the extended announcement. At this point, we plan on holding out hope. Our march trip was cancelled so we are hoping to possibly be there for a "soft opening" i guess


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Bullseye said:


> Barring further downturns to the current situation, is the consensus June 1st will be earliest re-open? Due to current extension of social distancing through April, I would be rebooking right now if my trip was in April. But, we're not due to arrive until May 18th.  Anybody still holding out hope for mid May? I hate canceling all our plans if parks may open before June 1st, but also feel like I'm wasting time and losing rescheduling availability by waiting.



We have a ressie booked 5/22 and I'm not cancelling yet, although I do have backup ressies in June.  Our trip is mostly on DVC points (1st night at Pop) and we have AP's so probably won't take advantage of the free dining offer anyways.  I feel like they might need time to ramp up, so I'm hopeful that end of May the parks might reopen. If not then we'll use our June cash ressie.  If June isn't open, I'm not sure what to do.  We have another trip booked to DLR at the end of July, and not sure about DH being able to take more time off in July.


----------



## mckennarose

MermaidMommy said:


> However, I have e-tickets (nonrefundable) that I bought through UT.


UT had posted on here that they were changing policy on the E tickets and giving them a 95% return (5% restocking fee).  I would call them and talk to someone.


----------



## MMSM

I was supposed to be there Thursday. We rescheduled to end of June. I’m hopeful for that too. I don’t like reading on disboards when people say July and August. That makes me sad. My guess-  I think they will have a soft open in mid-May. Start with resorts and DS mid May and then increase a little for Memorial Day. Maybe they will only have resort guests go to parks to limit capacity and do soft opening. I have no idea - only speculating.


----------



## lanejudy

MermaidMommy said:


> Since I bought mine through a third party, I wouldn't be eligible, unless I could return my tickets through UT.


If you will go again in the future, you could still do the package.  Purchase the minimum required tickets (sounds like 2-days), and then hold those tickets as credit towards a future visit.  It does require a little more expense now for those 2-day tickets, but that value would be saved as a future credit.

Enjoy your rescheduled vacation!


----------



## neptuneflame

Just canceled our Memorial Day trip...a new Disney experience for me   I think even if they reopen in time, I will be way too paranoid to enjoy my time there. (And my Boomer parents were to go with us and would not cancel until I did). I have no idea when we will be able to go again....


----------



## CMac72

We rescheduled our March trip to 5/30-6/6. Would it be safe to understand the latest operational update to mean that Disney will not book any new travel dates for prior to June 1st, not that the parks will definitely be closed until that date? We are thinking of shifting our dates by a day and check in that Sunday, 5/31 and leave the following Sunday. That would still give us the same amount of nights and park days. Even if the parks didn't open until that Monday, 6/1, would the resorts themselves be open a few days earlier? I know this is speculation and no one really knows, but just trying to get some thoughts and opinions. Still trying to get our trip in this year while also planning around summer sports workouts for my daughter. Of course her Senior school year starts in the Fall so trying not to cause her to miss days there.


----------



## lanejudy

CMac72 said:


> Would it be safe to understand the latest operational update to mean that Disney will not book any new travel dates for prior to June 1st, not that the parks will definitely be closed until that date?


That is my understanding.  I believe the notice actually says something about "...may open before or after..." so it's not a hard-set date.  

Enjoy your rescheduled vacation!


----------



## KristinU

Editing to strikeout since my theory was incorrect, nothing to see here, folks!

I think Disney is currently shooting for a Memorial weekend reopening, or at least partial opening.  Here's why: We have AP's that have a January 24, 2021 expiration, but today if I click on "show eligible dates" on MDE (online, haven't looked on my phone), I see green "Good to Go" dates out to April 1, 2021.  67 days beyond our expiration dates...and 67 days from the park closure puts us around Memorial weekend.

Not that I think Disney has an epidemiological crystal ball, but I'm guessing this is their current hope.

ETA: anyone else with AP's want to see what they can see on MDE, then do a similar mathematical study and see if it jives with with I'm seeing?


----------



## yulilin3

KristinU said:


> I think Disney is currently shooting for a Memorial weekend reopening, or at least partial opening.  Here's why: We have AP's that have a January 24, 2021 expiration, but today if I click on "show eligible dates" on MDE (online, haven't looked on my phone), I see green "Good to Go" dates out to April 1, 2021.  67 days beyond our expiration dates...and 67 days from the park closure puts us around Memorial weekend.
> 
> Not that I think Disney has an epidemiological crystal ball, but I'm guessing this is their current hope.
> 
> ETA: anyone else with AP's want to see what they can see on MDE, then do a similar mathematical study and see if it jives with with I'm seeing?


I think you're just looking at the dates posted for AP blockouts. As of today they extend to March 31st 2021
My AP pass still shows the same expiration date (May 14 2020) with the option to renew


----------



## chiisai

KristinU said:


> I think Disney is currently shooting for a Memorial weekend reopening, or at least partial opening.  Here's why: We have AP's that have a January 24, 2021 expiration, but today if I click on "show eligible dates" on MDE (online, haven't looked on my phone), I see green "Good to Go" dates out to April 1, 2021.  67 days beyond our expiration dates...and 67 days from the park closure puts us around Memorial weekend.
> 
> Not that I think Disney has an epidemiological crystal ball, but I'm guessing this is their current hope.
> 
> ETA: anyone else with AP's want to see what they can see on MDE, then do a similar mathematical study and see if it jives with with I'm seeing?



Mine are set to expire this summer, and the eligible dates go to April 1, 2021 for me, too.


----------



## KristinU

yulilin3 said:


> I think you're just looking at the dates posted for AP blockouts. As of today they extend to March 31st 2021
> My AP pass still shows the same expiration date (May 14 2020) with the option to renew





chiisai said:


> Mine are set to expire this summer, and the eligible dates go to April 1, 2021 for me, too.


AH, OK , there goes my theory then.  Oh well, I thought I had stumbled upon something!


----------



## yulilin3

KristinU said:


> AH, OK , there goes my theory then.  Oh well, I thought I had stumbled upon something!


they won't give an extension date until they are open again, they can't be sure at this time when that will be.


----------



## Pills

We're debating our Memorial Day trip.  We're supposed to go to Europe in August; not sure that will be possible, but WDW may be by then.  If we have to move to August, we will.


----------



## coolingjupiter

I really don't know what to do about my Memorial Day Weekend trip.  If WDW is open by then, I don't think everything will be up and running and I don't know if I'll be able to relax during the trip...but who knows what the future holds?  I don't necessarily want to make a decision right now.  So my question is this: are final payments being extended like on the cruise line?  If I cancel, I don't necessarily want a credit toward my next trip...I'd want to outright cancel.  Anyone know the details on this? I think my final payment is due April 21st...maybe we'll know more about opening by then?  But maybe not.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

coolingjupiter said:


> I really don't know what to do about my Memorial Day Weekend trip.  If WDW is open by then, I don't think everything will be up and running and I don't know if I'll be able to relax during the trip...but who knows what the future holds?  I don't necessarily want to make a decision right now.  So my question is this: are final payments being extended like on the cruise line?  If I cancel, I don't necessarily want a credit toward my next trip...I'd want to outright cancel.  Anyone know the details on this?



When the park closures first happened, Disney relaxed their package payment deadline from 30 days out to 7 days out (this wasn't in writing anywhere, just what people were told).  I have not seen any recent reports as to if this is still in effect or what CMs are telling guests.


----------



## georgina

KristinU said:


> Anyone get an automatic refund on After Hours events yet?  We have tickets for April 14th AKAH.  The MDE message leads me to believe we will be automatically refunded and I don't want to add to call center volume, but I'm wondering when they'll process the cancellations and refunds.


Several people have posted on the AH threads about getting automatic refunds when the event was cancelled. Last I checked Disney had not yet officially cancelled Apr 14, though it will probably happen soon.


----------



## lhall7

KristinU said:


> I think Disney is currently shooting for a Memorial weekend reopening, or at least partial opening.  Here's why: We have AP's that have a January 24, 2021 expiration, but today if I click on "show eligible dates" on MDE (online, haven't looked on my phone), I see green "Good to Go" dates out to April 1, 2021.  67 days beyond our expiration dates...and 67 days from the park closure puts us around Memorial weekend.
> 
> Not that I think Disney has an epidemiological crystal ball, but I'm guessing this is their current hope.
> 
> ETA: anyone else with AP's want to see what they can see on MDE, then do a similar mathematical study and see if it jives with with I'm seeing?



So our passes expire on 11/25/20 and when I checked MDE online it says "good to go" dates out to April 1/2021 for me as well.


----------



## yulilin3

lhall7 said:


> So our passes expire on 11/25/20 and when I checked MDE online it says "good to go" dates out to April 1/2021 for me as well.


Again,  this is just the  block out calendar.  Not the extension of ap


----------



## Jaimet

Sorry if this scenario has been asked before... we were scheduled to arrive April 10th. We have not cancelled yet, but have made final payment. We are looking to reschedule with the free dining offer in August at some point. However, I want to  cancel my April trip and get the full refund and then rebook a trip in August, as opposed to modifying my current reservation and applying the payment we already made. My thinking is that even if Disney is open in August, if things are still unsettled or we don’t feel comfortable with traveling we won’t be out any money (well maybe just the deposit). Does this make sense and has anybody else had a similar scenario.


----------



## meremac

GADisneyDad14 said:


> When the park closures first happened, Disney relaxed their package payment deadline from 30 days out to 7 days out (this wasn't in writing anywhere, just what people were told).  I have not seen any recent reports as to if this is still in effect or what CMs are telling guests.



This is still in effect.


----------



## meremac

Jaimet said:


> Sorry if this scenario has been asked before... we were scheduled to arrive April 10th. We have not cancelled yet, but have made final payment. We are looking to reschedule with the free dining offer in August at some point. However, I want to  cancel my April trip and get the full refund and then rebook a trip in August, as opposed to modifying my current reservation and applying the payment we already made. My thinking is that even if Disney is open in August, if things are still unsettled or we don’t feel comfortable with traveling we won’t be out any money (well maybe just the deposit). Does this make sense and has anybody else had a similar scenario.



Yes, you can do that.


----------



## CMac72

Jaimet said:


> Sorry if this scenario has been asked before... we were scheduled to arrive April 10th. We have not cancelled yet, but have made final payment. We are looking to reschedule with the free dining offer in August at some point. However, I want to  cancel my April trip and get the full refund and then rebook a trip in August, as opposed to modifying my current reservation and applying the payment we already made. My thinking is that even if Disney is open in August, if things are still unsettled or we don’t feel comfortable with traveling we won’t be out any money (well maybe just the deposit). Does this make sense and has anybody else had a similar scenario.


When we (my parents) cancelled our March trip it had already been paid in full. When they rescheduled with the Fun and Sun package they received a refund of the difference of the discounted room price. I would imagine the same would be in effect for this new discount promotion, but don't take my word on that.


----------



## imjustafatkid

rpb718 said:


> That'll put us at May 10 or 11th.



I hope it opens before that. We're scheduled to be there the week before.


----------



## Dis87ney

Just got this in my email (i'm a TA) "At this time, the *Walt Disney World* and *Disneyland* Resort call centers will not be taking any new bookings for the months of April and May. New bookings for *Walt Disney World* Resort, *Disneyland* Resort and *Aulani* *Resort* will be available for stays starting June 1, 2020."


----------



## yulilin3

Dis87ney said:


> Just got this in my email (i'm a TA) "At this time, the *Walt Disney World* and *Disneyland* Resort call centers will not be taking any new bookings for the months of April and May. New bookings for *Walt Disney World* Resort, *Disneyland* Resort and *Aulani* *Resort* will be available for stays starting June 1, 2020."


This was reported a couple of days ago


----------



## Dis87ney

yulilin3 said:


> This was reported a couple of days ago


Wasn't sure if this was different of what was being circulated! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## fsjking

lanejudy said:


> Do you have confirmation on that?  That isn't typical.  Typically tickets would need to be purchased as part of the package (room/tickets/dining) regardless of any tickets a guess may already own/have.  It would certainly be nice if WDW gives credit for tickets already purchased, but I would not automatically expect that to happen.  I haven't read reports of anyone receiving a ticket credit towards the special offer package.
> 
> Good luck with rescheduling!



Closing the resorts for months isn't typical. They are trying to get people to rebook. Telling people they are going to have to eat tickets they bought from Disney and buy new ones isn't going to help them. They aren't going to be responsible for refunding or crediting 3rd party tickets because they don't know what you paid for them.


----------



## SMRT-1

Saw this posted in another thread, but thought it might be of interest here in the planning thread...

The Disney World website now lists all After Hours events (including Villains) through the end of May as "cancelled," and my VAH tickets for 5/8 have disappeared from MDE.


----------



## Jacq7414

SMRT-1 said:


> Saw this posted in another thread, but thought it might be of interest here in the planning thread...
> 
> The Disney World website now lists all After Hours events (including Villains) through the end of May as "cancelled," and my VAH tickets for 5/8 have disappeared from MDE.


Oh wow. Thanks. I was debating about booking Villains before this all happened, but I’m going to wait to see how this pans out.


----------



## coolingjupiter

SMRT-1 said:


> Saw this posted in another thread, but thought it might be of interest here in the planning thread...
> 
> The Disney World website now lists all After Hours events (including Villains) through the end of May as "cancelled," and my VAH tickets for 5/8 have disappeared from MDE.



This makes sense.  They may not be open in May and if they are, they are going to be heavily sanitizing and will need that extra time at night to do so.


----------



## kylenne

SMRT-1 said:


> Saw this posted in another thread, but thought it might be of interest here in the planning thread...
> 
> The Disney World website now lists all After Hours events (including Villains) through the end of May as "cancelled," and my VAH tickets for 5/8 have disappeared from MDE.



Yeah I noticed earlier that our VAH tickets for that same date were gone. Kind of glad I dithered around on our AK AH tickets.


----------



## Sandisw

fsjking said:


> Closing the resorts for months isn't typical. They are trying to get people to rebook. Telling people they are going to have to eat tickets they bought from Disney and buy new ones isn't going to help them. They aren't going to be responsible for refunding or crediting 3rd party tickets because they don't know what you paid for them.



Well, I read somewhere that AP holders are required to buy the tickets, but can use the tickets for a later time to apply to the AP renewal.

So, it is very possible they are going to require it.  But, I guess we wait to see if there are actual reports


----------



## fsjking

Sandisw said:


> Well, I read somewhere that AP holders are required to buy the tickets, but can use the tickets for a later time to apply to the AP renewal.
> 
> So, it is very possible they are going to require it.  But, I guess we wait to see if there are actual reports



Well AP is hugely different scenario than someone bought tickets specifically for a trip that got cancelled. Do AP's ever get access to free dining promos?


----------



## reeceandryleesmom

PrincessNelly said:


> We were supposed to arrive May 7th but pushed it back to May 28th before the extended announcement. At this point, we plan on holding out hope. Our march trip was cancelled so we are hoping to possibly be there for a "soft opening" i guess


Were you able to get any fastpasses for your May dates? We arrive the same day and couldn’t get any until June 1st.


----------



## Sandisw

fsjking said:


> Well AP is hugely different scenario than someone bought tickets specifically for a trip that got cancelled. Do AP's ever get access to free dining promos?



Yes. But I believe they still have to buy tickets. The point is an AP holders already have tickets too It shouldn’t matter.

Have there been reports that people haven’t needed to buy more tickets? .


----------



## coolingjupiter

reeceandryleesmom said:


> Were you able to get any fastpasses for your May dates? We arrive the same day and couldn’t get any until June 1st.



So I have a trip booked for Memorial Day weekend and I was able to make fast passes when my window opened.  Up until when the June 1st announcement was made, I was able to modify fast passes and dining  reservations.  Now all options have disappeared, with the exception of “Living with the Land.”  I think that they have stopped allowing people to make fast passes in May because they may not be open and if they are, they will be operating at lower capacity and allowing less people on rides at a time.


----------



## cdurham1

SMRT-1 said:


> Saw this posted in another thread, but thought it might be of interest here in the planning thread...
> 
> The Disney World website now lists all After Hours events (including Villains) through the end of May as "cancelled," and my VAH tickets for 5/8 have disappeared from MDE.



My AH tickets for 5/18 and 5/19 still are showing up in my account.


----------



## SMRT-1

cdurham1 said:


> My AH tickets for 5/18 and 5/19 still are showing up in my account.


Interesting. The Disney World website does list those dates as cancelled, though (along with all the other dates through the end of May), so it's probably just a matter of time until they drop off. My tickets were for VAH 5/8, so maybe they started with the early dates, or with all the VAH first.


----------



## rteetz

Sandisw said:


> Yes. But I believe they still have to buy tickets. The point is an AP holders already have tickets too It shouldn’t matter.
> 
> Have there been reports that people haven’t needed to buy more tickets? .


Yes you do have to buy at least a two day base ticket. In some cases even doing that you can save money but you have to do the math.


----------



## KristinU

cdurham1 said:


> My AH tickets for 5/18 and 5/19 still are showing up in my account.


Yeah, my AKAH tickets for 4/14 are still showing as well.


----------



## squirk

coolingjupiter said:


> So I have a trip booked for Memorial Day weekend and I was able to make fast passes when my window opened.  Up until when the June 1st announcement was made, I was able to modify fast passes and dining  reservations.  Now all options have disappeared, with the exception of “Living with the Land.”  I think that they have stopped allowing people to make fast passes in May because they may not be open and if they are, they will be operating at lower capacity and allowing less people on rides at a time.



I have a Memorial Day (week-long) trip planned as well.    Like you, I was able to book everything as usual when my window opened.  And also like you, I wondered if the new rebooking offer for dates starting on 6/1 was a tacit admission that they expected to be closed through the end of May.

I just went on MDE and it appears that I can change my FP+ reservations as normal - I opened up my FP for Soarin' on May 23 and was given the option to switch to Frozen Ever After, Nemo, Figment, Living with the Land, and Pixar Shorts.  Epcot Forever, Test Track, Spaceship Earth and Mission: Space are all displayed as "unavailable" - i.e., what you'd expect to see when FP availability was gone, but the point being they they *are* still listed and did not disappear.  Maybe you got caught up in a glitch or bug?


----------



## Bullseye

squirk said:


> I have a Memorial Day (week-long) trip planned as well.    Like you, I was able to book everything as usual when my window opened.  And also like you, I wondered if the new rebooking offer for dates starting on 6/1 was a tacit admission that they expected to be closed through the end of May.
> 
> *I just went on MDE and it appears that I can change my FP+ reservations as normal - I opened up my FP for Soarin' on May 23 and was given the option to switch to Frozen Ever After, Nemo, Figment, Living with the Land, and Pixar Shorts.  Epcot Forever, Test Track, Spaceship Earth and Mission: Space are all displayed as "unavailable" - i.e., what you'd expect to see when FP availability was gone, but the point being they they are still listed and did not disappear.  Maybe you got caught up in a glitch or bug?*



Same here. Our first park day is May 19th and today I was able to modify FP for that date all the way through our last park day May 28th. This gives me a glimmer of hope that mid to late May is still in play and possibly they are just trying to prevent any further reservations for May. Man, oh man, I don't want to start planning from scratch again  .


----------



## PrincessNelly

reeceandryleesmom said:


> Were you able to get any fastpasses for your May dates? We arrive the same day and couldn’t get any until June 1st.


sorry, we haven't booked any fastpasses yet. We only have VAH & H2O Glow nights tickets. Our VAH tickets aren't showing anymore


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI, since construction project status is sort of a whole topic on its own, I moved the recent posts here:  WDW Construction During Closure?

There are also a few threads on the Rumors and News board the cover construction projects as well:  

News Round Up 2020
Walt Disney World and Disneyland Operational Updates due to Coronavirus

Thank you.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Largely irrelevant, but just noting Disney changed their park calendars to show “closed” for dates through 4/18.  Previously it was through 4/9.


----------



## Bryant2108

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Largely irrelevant, but just noting Disney changed their park calendars to show “closed” for dates through 4/18.  Previously it was through 4/9.



yep, they removed my fastpasses for the 18th.  Not that I expected we would be going, it’s just a formality that I haven’t canceled, but it’s devastating to see those 7 dwarves and Space/thunder Mountain passes gone


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Largely irrelevant, but just noting Disney changed their park calendars to show “closed” for dates through 4/18.  Previously it was through 4/9.



My fastpasses for April 17 and 18 are gone, along with an Oga's ADR on the 18th. As others have reported, my VAH tickets for the 17th are gone.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> My fastpasses for April 17 and 18 are gone, along with an Oga's ADR on the 18th. As others have reported, my VAH tickets for the 17th are gone.



It’s tough to see all of our carefully made plans vanish like that.

If you don’t mind, can you report back when you get your VAH refund?   Just trying to keep track of when they are processing those kinds of things.  Thanks!


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If you don’t mind, can you report back when you get your VAH refund?   Just trying to keep track of when they are processing those kinds of things.  Thanks!



Of course! It is going back to my Disney Visa Rewards redemption card, but it's not there yet!


----------



## twinprincesses09

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If you don’t mind, can you report back when you get your VAH refund? Just trying to keep track of when they are processing those kinds of things. Thanks!



I'm not the one you asked, but we had AK AH tickets for 4/7 (bought directly through Disney) that were refunded to my credit card yesterday.  We had MK AH tickets for 4/5 that we purchased through Undercover Tourist that I'm still waiting for a refund.


----------



## nkereina

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If you don’t mind, can you report back when you get your VAH refund? Just trying to keep track of when they are processing those kinds of things. Thanks!


I'm not the poster you quoted, but I had MK DAH tickets (not the villains one) for April 27th. I called to request a refund, and it posted to my Disney Visa card in less than 48 hours. Seems it was processed instantly.


----------



## KristinU

For the record, no automatic refund as of yet for 4/14 AKAH and I still see them in MDE.


----------



## sponica

This might not be the right thread (move me if it's the wrong place) but in case any May people had heart attacks the other day:  I'm 5/14-5/19 and last night my plans had disappeared from MDE app but they are there on the website.  (If I could readily reschedule, I would, but I'm pregnant and the FD validity period really wouldn't work with that).


----------



## jpeterson

sponica said:


> This might not be the right thread (move me if it's the wrong place) but in case any May people had heart attacks the other day:  I'm 5/14-5/19 and last night my plans had disappeared from MDE app but they are there on the website.  (If I could readily reschedule, I would, but I'm pregnant and the FD validity period really wouldn't work with that).


That is unfortunately a common bug.  I could certainly see why that would be more stress-inducing than normal right now.


----------



## whiporee

Operations were supposed to start back up today. I don't imagine anyone's heard from anyone there, have they?


----------



## subtchr

FWIW, I booked FP this morning for May 31-June 4. 

May 31 had only a few attractions available, none of the headliners.

June 1-4 had everything available.

This is what I expected, from reading others' posts. 

We are undecided whether to reschedule, but it never hurts to have FP booked in any case!


----------



## nkereina

whiporee said:


> Operations were supposed to start back up today. I don't imagine anyone's heard from anyone there, have they?


Disney announced they are closed until further notice. Are you saying there were internal departments that were scheduled to go back today? I don't imagine that's the case given the most recent virus related updates.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

nkereina said:


> Disney announced they are closed until further notice. Are you saying there were internal departments that were scheduled to go back today? I don't imagine that's the case given the most recent virus related updates.



There were some niche guest service departments such as Disney Signature Services (for example) that previously had auto-responses that their offices were closed and/or had limited monitoring through 3/31.  That is likely what PP was referring to.

While I don't know this with any certainty, I suspect those closures/limited monitoring will continue for now.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I post this with the overriding comment that sometimes the accuracy of some things on WDW's website is not the best and/or the right hand doesn't talk to the left hand.  

The other day I noted that Disney had added "cancelled" next to the dates to the event pages for MK & DAK Disney After Hours and MK VIllains After Hours for all dates through the end of May.  At the moment they've removed the word "cancelled" from the late April through May dates.  Tickets still aren't for sale though, and if I'm not mistaken folks with late April & May tickets have reported refunds/tickets disappearing. 

Not sure why they removed 'cancelled' from those dates, maybe just optics or to avoid confusion.


----------



## yulilin3

not really super related to this page but something to look forward. This is Mark from DPB, he explains how essential CM are still there




don't hate me, this was Mark's idea


----------



## SMRT-1

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I post this with the overriding comment that sometimes the accuracy of some things on WDW's website is not the best and/or the right hand doesn't talk to the left hand.
> 
> The other day I noted that Disney had added "cancelled" next to the dates to the event pages for MK & DAK Disney After Hours and MK VIllains After Hours for all dates through the end of May.  At the moment they've removed the word "cancelled" from the late April through May dates.  Tickets still aren't for sale though, and if I'm not mistaken folks with late April & May tickets have reported refunds/tickets disappearing.
> 
> Not sure why they removed 'cancelled' from those dates, maybe just optics or to avoid confusion.


Weird. Likely, as you said, optics or confusion, given that the parks are only officially closed through 4/18. I wouldn't be surprised if Disney CS got a bunch of calls from people with late April / May reservations looking to cancel their trips because of the listed AH cancellations. My 5/8 VAH tickets are still gone from MDE, though despite no longer being "officially" cancelled.


----------



## Shellyred8

Bullseye said:


> Barring further downturns to the current situation, is the consensus June 1st will be earliest re-open? Due to current extension of social distancing through April, I would be rebooking right now if my trip was in April. But, we're not due to arrive until May 18th.  Anybody still holding out hope for mid May? I hate canceling all our plans if parks may open before June 1st, but also feel like I'm wasting time and losing rescheduling availability by waiting.


Just yesterday, I finally cancelled my mid-May trip.  It was a sad, sad day.    I was holding out hope for as long as I could, but I came to my own conclusion that, yes, it was possible that they could open in mid-may, but it's starting to look like June 1 might be more realistic.  So, I booked a trip for June 1.  So, hopefully they will indeed be open by then!  

IMO:  I actually think the Federal regulations will be lifted in May-is, but I'm thinking the FL's regulations might stay in place longer.


----------



## jpeterson

I know someone posted about this much much earlier in this thread, but I thought I would share my experience this morning.

We had a trip for mid-April rescheduled for June.  We are passholders with passes expiring April 30th.  I don't want to renew until I'm sure I have to, if the parks are closed through April 30th, it would cover my trip.  I called passholder services today about what to do about my 60-day fastpass window coming up.  After a bit of a hold they were about to put placeholders on my account to allow us to make fastpasses, but we would need to be sure we had valid admission once we get to the park.

Super helpful CM who understood my situation, it's always frustrating when someone doesn't seem to get what you are asking.  That didn't happen here at all.


----------



## Duck143

jpeterson said:


> I know someone posted about this much much earlier in this thread, but I thought I would share my experience this morning.
> 
> We had a trip for mid-April rescheduled for June.  We are passholders with passes expiring April 30th.  I don't want to renew until I'm sure I have to, if the parks are closed through April 30th, it would cover my trip.  I called passholder services today about what to do about my 60-day fastpass window coming up.  After a bit of a hold they were about to put placeholders on my account to allow us to make fastpasses, but we would need to be sure we had valid admission once we get to the park.
> 
> Super helpful CM who understood my situation, it's always frustrating when someone doesn't seem to get what you are asking.  That didn't happen here at all.


This is good to know.  Our AP's expire on May 10th and we have a May trip scheduled, but we have a backup scheduled for June.  I have to call and have them put in placeholders so I can book FP.


----------



## Ellie Webbs

Does anyone know if disney are refunding magic bands? We bought the upgraded ones...


----------



## AmishGuy91

Ellie Webbs said:


> Does anyone know if disney are refunding magic bands? We bought the upgraded ones...



They are supposed to be, assuming you didn't receive them.  I had some I was scheduled to pick up at my resort on 3/20 that have not been refunded yet.


----------



## Krandor

https://thehill.com/homenews/state-...-order-requiring-residents-to-limit-movements


----------



## shonadamson

We have a trip planned May 31- June 8.  Today was our 60 days.  There were no fastpasses for any park on May 31.  I thought the June 1st date was more of a place holder.  Does this mean they aren't going to do any fastpasses before that.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

shonadamson said:


> We have a trip planned May 31- June 8.  Today was our 60 days.  There were no fastpasses for any park on May 31.  I thought the June 1st date was more of a place holder.  Does this mean they aren't going to do any fastpasses before that.



They have done 'something' to FP inventory for dates 5/31 and before.  Reports have been extremely limited and odd availability, and reports like yours of seeing none at all.  6/1+ has been 'normal' in terms of FPs from reports.  Not entirely sure of what they're up to, but seemingly part of some sort of plan to stop/limit FP booking through 5/31.  Along related lines, you can't buy park tickets or book ADRs prior to 5/31 either.


----------



## Ellie Webbs

AmishGuy91 said:


> They are supposed to be, assuming you didn't receive them.  I had some I was scheduled to pick up at my resort on 3/20 that have not been refunded yet.


We weren't meant to be arriving until 23.04, sorry 04.23  so I'm not sure whether I need to call them... an extra 30 quid would come in very helpful right about now!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Discussion of Florida's stay at home ban and speculation on theme park operations can occur on the Rumors and News Board:  Walt Disney World and Disneyland Operational Updates due to Coronavirus

Thank you.


----------



## disneydreamer1980

I know this is pretty insignificant, but I was wondering if they’ll continue to allow the refillable popcorn buckets and mugs after they reopen. Seems unlikely, at least for a while.


----------



## disneyin3

CMac72 said:


> We rescheduled our March trip to 5/30-6/6. Would it be safe to understand the latest operational update to mean that Disney will not book any new travel dates for prior to June 1st, not that the parks will definitely be closed until that date? We are thinking of shifting our dates by a day and check in that Sunday, 5/31 and leave the following Sunday. That would still give us the same amount of nights and park days. Even if the parks didn't open until that Monday, 6/1, would the resorts themselves be open a few days earlier? I know this is speculation and no one really knows, but just trying to get some thoughts and opinions. Still trying to get our trip in this year while also planning around summer sports workouts for my daughter. Of course her Senior school year starts in the Fall so trying not to cause her to miss days there.


Omg! Sounds like you are in my head!! We were booked to check in 5/31 and I just got too nervous, bit the bullet and moved check in to 6/1 and added a night on the end. I was afraid they will not let resort reservations start until 6/1. Part of me thinks if all goes as planned they will open up mid May with a soft opening. Limited numbers into park, only certain attractions open. I have a son who plays college basketball so another trip after summer would just not work this year. Have driven myself crazy the past 2 days trying to rearrange reservations and guessing what’s going to happen. Stressful but nice distraction from all the covid19 worries


----------



## subtchr

Ellie Webbs said:


> We weren't meant to be arriving until 23.04, sorry 04.23  so I'm not sure whether I need to call them... an extra 30 quid would come in very helpful right about now!



On the Disney website:


----------



## dtstampz

So what will happen to those of us who ordered and already received our upgraded Magic Bands?
Will we be charged extra for the full price of the bands???


----------



## SMRT-1

Since most of the news reports just say the FL stay-at-home order starts "midnight Thursday" (which is ambiguous), I started digging to find out if they meant late Thursday evening (i.e. really 12:00 am Friday), or if it really meant 12:00 am on Thursday morning.

Eventually I just went to the source - the actual document of the order. The text of the order makes it clear that it begins at 12:01 am Friday April 3. However, while reading the order, I found other information that conflicts with what's being reported. Many news reports are saying that the order is for 30 days through May 2. However, the actual order states that it expires April 30, not "after 30 days."

In the end it's only a matter of a couple of days difference, but it would be nice if news outlets actually took the time to get the facts right. It makes a difference for those of us with arrival dates at the beginning of May. "Closed through May 2" converts my tickets to "use by 12/15", and opens up my options with our 3rd-party TA for re-booking our new dates in the fall. "Closed through April 30" means I have to continue to wait anxiously until who knows when for Disney to extend the closure dates into May before I can finalize my reservation changes. I know; I know - just be patient.


----------



## jpeterson

dtstampz said:


> So what will happen to those of us who ordered and already received our upgraded Magic Bands?
> Will we be charged extra for the full price of the bands???


I would doubt that. If you had received normal magic bands before cancelling they wouldn't charge you for those. We got upgraded bands for our now-cancelled April trip. We are just going to use them for our next trip and decline magicbands for that one.


----------



## bavarian princess

Ellie Webbs said:


> We weren't meant to be arriving until 23.04, sorry 04.23  so I'm not sure whether I need to call them... an extra 30 quid would come in very helpful right about now!


I was supposed to arrive on 23.04. as well (yes I say that too  ) and was waiting for Disney to cancel my trip. Since they haven't announced a closure date yet I decided to call today and ask them to cancel my booking and transfer the money back to my account.
I have no idea whom to contact regarding my magic bands though as they are waiting for me at the resorts...


----------



## fsjking

SMRT-1 said:


> Since most of the news reports just say the FL stay-at-home order starts "midnight Thursday" (which is ambiguous), I started digging to find out if they meant late Thursday evening (i.e. really 12:00 am Friday), or if it really meant 12:00 am on Thursday morning.
> 
> Eventually I just went to the source - the actual document of the order. The text of the order makes it clear that it begins at 12:01 am Friday April 3. However, while reading the order, I found other information that conflicts with what's being reported. Many news reports are saying that the order is for 30 days through May 2. However, the actual order states that it expires April 30, not "after 30 days."
> 
> In the end it's only a matter of a couple of days difference, but it would be nice if news outlets actually took the time to get the facts right. It makes a difference for those of us with arrival dates at the beginning of May. "Closed through May 2" converts my tickets to "use by 12/15", and opens up my options with our 3rd-party TA for re-booking our new dates in the fall. "Closed through April 30" means I have to continue to wait anxiously until who knows when for Disney to extend the closure dates into May before I can finalize my reservation changes. I know; I know - just be patient.



Well they won't go from "stay at Home" to "WDW is open" in 2 days no matter what. Disney has pretty much said all they are going to say with "closed until further notice." They will not be making a separate announcement based on the stay at home order unless it runs into/through June. Per their PR, your reservation will be cancelled by Disney sometime(assuming May 1st arrival)between April 23rd and May 8th. They said within 7 days of your reservation, so it could go either way. If you had gone through Disney you could cancel and rebook now. But through a third party, you are probably stuck until they actually cancel your reservation.


----------



## SMRT-1

fsjking said:


> Well they won't go from "stay at Home" to "WDW is open" in 2 days no matter what. Disney has pretty much said all they are going to say with "closed until further notice." They will not be making a separate announcement based on the stay at home order unless it runs into/through June. Per their PR, your reservation will be cancelled by Disney sometime(assuming May 1st arrival)between April 23rd and May 8th. They said within 7 days of your reservation, so it could go either way. If you had gone through Disney you could cancel and rebook now. But through a third party, you are probably stuck until they actually cancel your reservation.


You're right, they aren't making separate announcements when they extend park closures, but they have been quietly updating park hours on the website and in MDE (currently the parks show closed through 4/18 even though that was never announced), with FP+ for those days being already having been cancelled, so it seems likely that they will update the hours again to match the new stay-at-home order.

As you said, they're not going to go from zero to open in 2 days, so we'd already written off the May trip regardless, and had started preparing to move everything to the fall. However, we need Disney to officially cancel before we can re-book through our TA. We could re-book now ourselves, but it would cost significantly more to do so. I'm guessing many here would say "just deal with it and wait." Unfortunately, for me it's not that simple, as my brain's atypical neurology doesn't handle uncertainty well, so having potentially another 3 weeks of not knowing when we might be able re-book is not going to be easy. Not to mention having to wait means another 3 weeks for availability to disappear.


----------



## JB17

Ellie Webbs said:


> We weren't meant to be arriving until 23.04, sorry 04.23  so I'm not sure whether I need to call them... an extra 30 quid would come in very helpful right about now!



We were supposed to arrive on March 20th from Canada, and didn’t receive our magic band refund until a couple of days ago.  It was definitely much later than we received our trip refund.  So you may need to follow up if you would like the refund sooner.


----------



## Ellie Webbs

subtchr said:


> On the Disney website:
> 
> View attachment 484932


Thank you!


----------



## Ellie Webbs

JB17 said:


> We were supposed to arrive on March 20th from Canada, and didn’t receive our magic band refund until a couple of days ago.  It was definitely much later than we received our trip refund.  So you may need to follow up if you would like the refund sooner.


Thank you. It's not urgent right now but as long as we do get a refund!


----------



## lanejudy

SMRT-1 said:


> However, we need Disney to officially cancel before we can re-book through our TA.


Have you contacted your TA recently?  WDW shifted from “closed thru 3/31/2020” to “closed until further notice” and I don’t expect any additional official announcements until WDW is ready to open.  They have already removed ability to book anything (resort, tickets, ADRs, FP, extras, etc.) through May 31st.  If that isn’t enough indication that the reservation will cancel, I guess you would have to wait for the 3rd party TA to accept the situation.  I believe WDW is systematically cancelling in order of arrival date.

Sorry your trip is impacted, I hope you can reschedule soon!


----------



## yulilin3

lanejudy said:


> Have you contacted your TA recently?  WDW shifted from “closed thru 3/31/2020” to “closed until further notice” and I don’t expect any additional official announcements until WDW is ready to open.  They have already removed ability to book anything (resort, tickets, ADRs, FP, extras, etc.) through May 31st.  If that isn’t enough indication that the reservation will cancel, I guess you would have to wait for the 3rd party TA to accept the situation.  I believe WDW is systematically cancelling in order of arrival date.
> 
> Sorry your trip is impacted, I hope you can reschedule soon!


Um I've been able to book fp for May 1st and 2nd. I have an ap so only can make fps 30 days in advance


----------



## omniscientmommy

Not that it means anything but Touring Plans is still showing the parks as being 'open' 4/19 and onward. I'm sure that will change as Disney 'officially' announces it's closed.


----------



## yulilin3

omniscientmommy said:


> Not that it means anything but Touring Plans is still showing the parks as being 'open' 4/19 and onward. I'm sure that will change as Disney 'officially' announces it's closed.


Hours on mde or the website haven't changed,  they show still operating starting the 19th. All fan sites will change once the official website changes


----------



## cgattis

yulilin3 said:


> not really super related to this page but something to look forward. This is Mark from DPB, he explains how essential CM are still there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't hate me, this was Mark's idea


Is it just me?  I can’t get any audio 
Could someone recap a few of the “high” points?


----------



## glk2009

Didn’t see it posted yet, apologies if I missed it, but it’s officially closed the week we were supposed to go. Received the email notification this morning. Our trip dates were 4/20 - 4/25. 

Knew it was inevitable but still bummed.


----------



## yulilin3

glk2009 said:


> Didn’t see it posted yet, apologies if I missed it, but it’s officially closed the week we were supposed to go. Received the email notification this morning. Our trip dates were 4/20 - 4/25.
> 
> Knew it was inevitable but still bummed.


and still MDE and the site show it as open. I mean we all knew the parks were closed through April for sure, why can' they get their act together and just update the whole calendar through the end of the month?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

glk2009 said:


> Didn’t see it posted yet, apologies if I missed it, but it’s officially closed the week we were supposed to go. Received the email notification this morning. Our trip dates were 4/20 - 4/25.
> 
> Knew it was inevitable but still bummed.



Just curious, you received an e-mail from Disney directly?


----------



## Duck143

Our trip begins first week of May and nothing yet about it being cancelled.  I am leaving it all booked for the moment.


----------



## jpeterson

Duck143 said:


> Our trip begins first week of May and nothing yet about it being cancelled.  I am leaving it all booked for the moment.


I'm using our June trip as a distraction to be honest.  I fully accept that it might not happen and that's OK.  But in the meantime I'm still planning it, that part I can still enjoy.


----------



## NHLFAN

We just cancelled our April, May and Oct trips this year....  Hope to visit again in 2021


----------



## Duck143

jpeterson said:


> I'm using our June trip as a distraction to be honest.  I fully accept that it might not happen and that's OK.  But in the meantime I'm still planning it, that part I can still enjoy.


My June trip is our backup to May and I might really cry if we can't do June.  I'm choosing a week in September and going to try to move our May resort booking to Sept.  But, I would really rather not pull my kids out of school their first month back, but its looking that way.  It's not really the 'trip of our dreams' like May was scheduled to be, but making the best out of everything.


----------



## Spridell

Duck143 said:


> My June trip is our backup to May and I might really cry if we can't do June.  I'm choosing a week in September and going to try to move our May resort booking to Sept.  But, I would really rather not pull my kids out of school their first month back, but its looking that way.  It's not really the 'trip of our dreams' like May was scheduled to be, but making the best out of everything.



I think a lot of people will be doing what you are doing.  Going to be a busy Sept-Dec this year I think.

I just changed my May trip to middle of June trip.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just curious, you received an e-mail from Disney directly?



Not the person you asked   , but I got an email this morning that WDW will be closed during my trip (April 17-19) and my reservation will be canceled unless I do it first. Not that it comes as any surprise, but it was still sad to get the email.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> Not the person you asked   , but I got an email this morning that WDW will be closed during my trip (April 17-19) and my reservation will be canceled unless I do it first. Not that it comes as any surprise, but it was still sad to get the email.



Thanks for the post.  I have a stay starting Saturday and haven't received an e-mail.  At least they are consistent with their inconsistent guest e-mail practices - standard operating procedure during normal times !


----------



## Duck143

Spridell said:


> I think a lot of people will be doing what you are doing.  Going to be a busy Sept-Dec this year I think.
> 
> I just changed my May trip to middle of June trip.


I hope we can both go in June!  We have APs that expire in May, so it seems more difficult to plan these backups because our APs will only be extended by the amount of closed days.  I would love to just dedicate my efforts to September or October, but I'm unsure if the parks will be closed long enough for our APs to be extended out that far in the calendar.


----------



## C&Jx2

I WANT to get excited for our 6/20-6/27 trip. It’s one of the few things to look forward to now that my graduation from nursing school and the associated events aren’t happening. But I just can‘t get excited. I want to read trip reports, and watch YouTube vids but all I do is check the DIS for COVID updates/rumors regarding the parks.


----------



## Shellyred8

yulilin3 said:


> Um I've been able to book fp for May 1st and 2nd. I have an ap so only can make fps 30 days in advance


You must have some super secret magical powers!       When I look for availability in May, it shows nothing available.


----------



## yulilin3

They finally updated the calendar for April. Shows closed through the end.


----------



## yulilin3

Shellyred8 said:


> You must have some super secret magical powers!       When I look for availability in May, it shows nothing available.


that's so weird. I have fp for both days, can't go any further cause the 30 day ap capabilities


----------



## Mzpalmtree

C&Jx2 said:


> I WANT to get excited for our 6/20-6/27 trip. It’s one of the few things to look forward to now that my graduation from nursing school and the associated events aren’t happening. But I just can‘t get excited. I want to read trip reports, and watch YouTube vids but all I do is check the DIS for COVID updates/rumors regarding the parks.


Yes, this is exactly how I feel about our July 4th trip. Every day it feels like it’s starting to slip away a little more and then I feel guilty for being sad about it when there is so much (far worse) that I am fortunate enough to not have to be concerned with for the time being.  It’s an endless cycle of worry/guilt that I know many on these boards can probably identify with.


----------



## tnolan

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It’s tough to see all of our carefully made plans vanish like that.
> 
> If you don’t mind, can you report back when you get your VAH refund?   Just trying to keep track of when they are processing those kinds of things.  Thanks!


It's not for VAH, but we had a paid reservation for Epcot Forever dinner at Rose N Crown, and we got that refund back to our credit card in about a week. Hope that helps!


----------



## fsjking

Spridell said:


> I think a lot of people will be doing what you are doing.  Going to be a busy Sept-Dec this year I think.
> 
> I just changed my May trip to middle of June trip.



We had a pre- Christmas December trip booked before all of this happened and now I'm just hoping things as semi-back to normal and the parks aren't slammed. Maybe the international market will still be restricted and that will help on crowds.


----------



## indylaw99

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I post this with the overriding comment that sometimes the accuracy of some things on WDW's website is not the best and/or the right hand doesn't talk to the left hand.
> 
> The other day I noted that Disney had added "cancelled" next to the dates to the event pages for MK & DAK Disney After Hours and MK VIllains After Hours for all dates through the end of May.  At the moment they've removed the word "cancelled" from the late April through May dates.  Tickets still aren't for sale though, and if I'm not mistaken folks with late April & May tickets have reported refunds/tickets disappearing.
> 
> Not sure why they removed 'cancelled' from those dates, maybe just optics or to avoid confusion.



Our VAH for late May disappeared from our account the other day and the sales page showed cancelled. But now they mysteriously reappeared and the dates do not show cancelled anymore.


----------



## SMRT-1

indylaw99 said:


> Our VAH for late May disappeared from our account the other day and the sales page showed cancelled. But now they mysteriously reappeared and the dates do not show cancelled anymore.


Same here. Our VAH tickets for 5/8 disappeared when the website listed all the AH events through the end of May as "cancelled," but now our tickets are back.


----------



## glk2009

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just curious, you received an e-mail from Disney directly?



Yup... from Disney Destinations. Everything will be cancelled for me if I don’t take any action.


----------



## Shellyred8

yulilin3 said:


> that's so weird. I have fp for both days, can't go any further cause the 30 day ap capabilities


Just to clarify, this is for resort reservations, not FP.  I thought your original comment was about resorts.


----------



## yulilin3

Shellyred8 said:


> Just to clarify, this is for resort reservations, not FP.  I thought your original comment was about resorts.


Oh no. I was talking about fp


----------



## HausofDisney

We did a room only reservation for May 12th, so we did the $200 deposit. But haven’t paid anything more for the room. However, we spent a bunch of money on park tickets because we bought those separately through Disney website, we did park hoppers. Anyone who has already cancelled their trip...do you know if you can get your money back for the park tickets? I’ve asked this multiple places online and no one has responded. We are not sure about rescheduling yet, unless we absolutely have to because of the park tickets that we bought. We would rather get the money back. Thank you.


----------



## LadyNia

HausofDisney said:


> We did a room only reservation for May 12th, so we did the $200 deposit. But haven’t paid anything more for the room. However, we spent a bunch of money on park tickets because we bought those separately through Disney website, we did park hoppers. Anyone who has already cancelled their trip...do you know if you can get your money back for the park tickets? I’ve asked this multiple places online and no one has responded. We are not sure about rescheduling yet, unless we absolutely have to because of the park tickets that we bought. We would rather get the money back. Thank you.


I also had a room only reservation for May with tickets purchased separately through Disney. 
I called 2 days ago to take advantage of the free dining offer and I was given a refund for the tickets I had bought because I was going to buy a new set of tickets through my new reservation with the free dining.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245834924273348608


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245840748144189442


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245842137301897221


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245840748144189442



If I read this correctly..

My pass was supposed to be up this month (apr 20something).  I was doing monthly payments.  Basically I'll get a refund on my last months payment, then when it reopens, I'll be paying that month that I just got a refund on?


----------



## npatellye

SMRT-1 said:


> Same here. Our VAH tickets for 5/8 disappeared when the website listed all the AH events through the end of May as "cancelled," but now our tickets are back.


My VAH for 5/14 disappeared on Tuesday afternoon. I called Disney yesterday and the CM said she didn’t think they were canceling yet. When she spoke to ticketing, she found out they were canceling them and were beginning to refund them. I called to see what happened and because I didn’t keep the Disney gift card I had used to pay for them.


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> If I read this correctly..
> 
> My pass was supposed to be up this month (apr 20something).  I was doing monthly payments.  Basically I'll get a refund on my last months payment, then when it reopens, I'll be paying that month that I just got a refund on?


I think? Its sort of confusing wording in some of this. Hopefully it becomes more clear soon.


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245842137301897221


I dont want to be nitpicky, but this mentioned DLR APs. Does this work for WDW APs too?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

That AP refund is a much appreciated option for those of us who had them for a relatively low number of already planned trips.


----------



## rteetz

e_yerger said:


> I dont want to be nitpicky, but this mentioned DLR APs. Does this work for WDW APs too?


Same for both.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> I think? Its sort of confusing wording in some of this. Hopefully it becomes more clear soon.



Think i'd rather just have this month's taken out and just extend it lol


----------



## midnight star

e_yerger said:


> I dont want to be nitpicky, but this mentioned DLR APs. Does this work for WDW APs too?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/
It mentions the same on the WDW site as well.


----------



## HausofDisney

LadyNia said:


> I also had a room only reservation for May with tickets purchased separately through Disney.
> I called 2 days ago to take advantage of the free dining offer and I was given a refund for the tickets I had bought because I was going to buy a new set of tickets through my new reservation with the free dining.



Thanks for the reply, I wonder if they will actually let me get a full refund though since we are not rebooking. We cannot rebook at this time because of medical reasons. I’m hoping they are understanding.


----------



## mhautz

Thank goodness for the Annual Pass news.  We are non-locals (Nebraska) who bought passes last summer and need one more trip to "pay for" the APs.  I've been stressing about what happens when our Memorial Day trip (still holding hope for a partially open resort) or even a rescheduled July trip just aren't possible.  The extensions are pretty much useless since I have no intention of going in the fall (although we've done it before, I feel like taking the children out of school next school year is a really bad idea) and a partial refund means we have a little more flexibility in rescheduling for next year without losing that value.   And best case scenario, we take a vacation before the original expiration date AND get the partial refund.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Well boo, my March pass payment was on the 10th.  Guess not everyone can be even.  I think this answers if the blockout dates will change for Silver,  my guess is no. Everything stays the same including expiration, just not making payment.


----------



## yulilin3

I just got off the phone with the number that is listed on the site to call for AP questions. Don't bother calling today, the girl that answered had no clue and was telling me she just got the info and they don't even work with the AP side of things.
So basically she gave me this number to call 9am to 5pm EST 888 701 4100 this is IF you have the monthly payment plan
My AP expires May 14th so I was wondering if I can freeze the payments starting April 5th and when the park reopens I can continue paying and get the days that the parks were closed, and obviously having questions about the renewal date and how all that will work.
So I'll call tomorrow and report back


----------



## Ydnameht

mhautz said:


> Thank goodness for the Annual Pass news.  We are non-locals (Nebraska) who bought passes last summer and need one more trip to "pay for" the APs.  I've been stressing about what happens when our Memorial Day trip (still holding hope for a partially open resort) or even a rescheduled July trip just aren't possible.  The extensions are pretty much useless since I have no intention of going in the fall (although we've done it before, I feel like taking the children out of school next school year is a really bad idea) and a partial refund means we have a little more flexibility in rescheduling for next year without losing that value.   And best case scenario, we take a vacation before the original expiration date AND get the partial refund.



Aren't refunds only for people with monthly payment plans?


----------



## mhautz

Ydnameht said:


> Aren't refunds only for people with monthly payment plans?



It also addresses paid in full passes and that some sort of partial refund will be available for dates affected by closure in lieu of the extension.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mhautz said:


> Thank goodness for the Annual Pass news.  We are non-locals (Nebraska) who bought passes last summer and need one more trip to "pay for" the APs.  I've been stressing about what happens when our Memorial Day trip (still holding hope for a partially open resort) or even a rescheduled July trip just aren't possible.  The extensions are pretty much useless since I have no intention of going in the fall (although we've done it before, I feel like taking the children out of school next school year is a really bad idea) and a partial refund means we have a little more flexibility in rescheduling for next year without losing that value.   And best case scenario, we take a vacation before the original expiration date AND get the partial refund.


I’m with you on the school thing. This school year is already a mess, I would hate to start next year with my son missing a chunk of school, especially for Disney.

Another forum did a casual poll and September was the most popular rebook time. Considering weather predictions say this will be an active hurricane season, and with school starting, I was surprised!


----------



## mrsap

Ydnameht said:


> Aren't refunds only for people with monthly payment plans?


----------



## Ydnameht

mrsap said:


> View attachment 485164



Ah, ok. I'd only seen the screenshot posted earlier in the thread that specifically addressed monthly payments. I missed the second one with followup about paid in full ones. Thanks!


----------



## mrsap

Ydnameht said:


> Ah, ok. I'd only seen the screenshot posted earlier in the thread that specifically addressed monthly payments. I missed the second one with followup about paid in full ones. Thanks!



No problem!!


----------



## bavarian princess

JB17 said:


> We were supposed to arrive on March 20th from Canada, and didn’t receive our magic band refund until a couple of days ago.  It was definitely much later than we received our trip refund.  So you may need to follow up if you would like the refund sooner.


Thanks for sharing your experience. Did you contact Disney regarding the refund of your magic bands or did they refund the money automatically?


----------



## JB17

bavarian princess said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Did you contact Disney regarding the refund of your magic bands or did they refund the money automatically?


It was an automatic refund.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

yulilin3 said:


> I just got off the phone with the number that is listed on the site to call for AP questions. Don't bother calling today, the girl that answered had no clue and was telling me she just got the info and they don't even work with the AP side of things.
> So basically she gave me this number to call 9am to 5pm EST 888 701 4100 this is IF you have the monthly payment plan
> My AP expires May 14th so I was wondering if I can freeze the payments starting April 5th and when the park reopens I can continue paying and get the days that the parks were closed, and obviously having questions about the renewal date and how all that will work.
> So I'll call tomorrow and report back


I bought our APs via Sam's Club, not directly from Disney.  I think my Sam's membership has expired, and don't think I have the AP receipts anymore.  I wonder if I'll still be able to get a partial refund.  Unless the closure period lasts for 3 months or more, just getting an extension won't be very helpful, as we can only travel during school holidays.


----------



## KristinU

Just checking in with an AKAH update - our 4/14 tickets are no longer showing in MDE.  Refund is yet to be seen on my credit card.  I have not called or anything, just waiting for the automatic processing as indicated on MDE.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

It has been well noted above, but just documenting the AP changes from yesterday on Disney info page. 

*Annual Passes*
All active Walt Disney World Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed.

Annual Passes with renewal windows ending during the closure will also receive an extension of time to renew.

For Passholders participating in the Annual Pass Monthly Payment program, your monthly payments will continue as scheduled.

Over the coming weeks, Annual Pass details in My Disney Experience will be updated to reflect new pass usage information.

Pass blockout and admission calendars will not be updated during the closure period. Please visit this page for the most updated details.

This is a truly unprecedented time for all of us, and we want to thank you for your patience as we work through the many details related to the temporary closure of the theme parks. We recognize this may be a challenging time, so we wanted to share how we will assist our Annual Passholders.

*If you are an Annual Passholder who has paid in full:*
As previously announced, all active Walt Disney World Resort Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the theme parks.

As an alternative, in lieu of an extension of their passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the theme park closure period. Information will be provided soon on how to choose this option.

*If you are an Annual Passholder on the monthly payment plan:*
Effective April 5, 2020, we will automatically stop and waive all upcoming monthly payments while the theme parks are closed. We will also retroactively refund payments made between March 14 through April 4, 2020. Payments will resume on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment dates once the parks reopen. Please note, pass expiration dates will not be extended and passes will expire upon their originally scheduled expiration dates.

As an alternative, Guests who are paying for Walt Disney World Annual Passes using our monthly payment program may choose to have their monthly payments postponed starting with payments due April 5 through the park closure period, and then resumed on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment date once the parks reopen. Postponed payments will be collected in the months following the end of the Passholder’s currently scheduled payment term. The pass will be extended the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the theme parks. Information will be provided soon on how to choose this option.

Our Annual Passholders are some of our most loyal Guests, and we stand ready to help during this incredibly uncertain time. If you have any questions, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.


----------



## yulilin3

30 min on hold so far with the AP monthly payment line


----------



## emindc

Hello --

I'm in a little different situation than others of you.  I just bought my (first!) Annual Pass, paid in full, last fall and haven't activated it yet; that was supposed to happen when I arrive for the Star Wars runDisney event in two weeks.  So I know that loses no value in the current state of affairs.

However, I had resort reservations, fireworks dessert party and a Senses spa reservation.  Looking on MDE, the resort reservation has disappeared and I had an email from the travel agency advising the refund is in the works.  The fireworks dessert party is still showing up on MDE; I assume that will eventually disappear and I will get a refund as well?

Finally, I made the spa reservation directly with Senses and they are not answering the phone to cancel.  So I assume that automatically cancels?  I didn't pay in advance, but I might have given them a credit card number (I can't recall).

Thanks.

I also have plans for a big July trip with goddaughter and her daughter coming from Germany.  I am slowly reconciling myself to the possibility that those plans are out the window, too.  Like others have mentioned, there are bigger things to worry about or be grateful for.  My heart goes out to the employees who have been furloughed.

Liz


----------



## e_yerger

Just got this push notification from the app


when i clicked on it, it loaded the app, and then re-routed to the informational page on the site. No new information.


----------



## omniscientmommy

Mainsail Minnie said:


> I bought our APs via Sam's Club, not directly from Disney.  I think my Sam's membership has expired, and don't think I have the AP receipts anymore.  I wonder if I'll still be able to get a partial refund.  Unless the closure period lasts for 3 months or more, just getting an extension won't be very helpful, as we can only travel during school holidays.


We also bought passes from Sam's Club and I'm wondering if they will refund us. Ours would be extended into Jan. at this point in time but idk if I want to go over Christmas break.


----------



## Day-Day

Last night or this morning, my April 25-30 fastpasses were automatically removed and the 6-day park ticket for that trip was updated to the 15-DEC expiration date.


----------



## PrincessV

I'm mostly just venting frustration about a situation over which I have no control, but in case anyone else finds themselves in this weird position...

I'm in a weird AP place: my Silver AP expired March 23. I renewed early at the end of January, and I upgraded to Gold while renewing because I planned to use PhotoPass for the April race weekend, and to go the parks on a summer trip. I do monthly payments, so as of today, 3 payments have already been made, even though the renewal AP hasn't been used and only became active March 24.

So if I were to go with option 1, I'd only get one of those three payments refunded, even though the other two were made in advance on a renewal that wasn't yet in use. My March expiration would remain in place, and I'd have a more expensive AP (Gold vs. Silver) that I can't use the added benefits of, since the parks are closed through April and I see no way it'll be safe for me to visit in summer (underlying health issues), even if they manage to open. This was confirmed when I tried calling this morning: they will not refund the two previous payments, only the last one.

If I go with option 2, I'll have the Gold AP longer with an expiration extension, but how much longer? If it won't cover next summer, the added benefits of the Gold are useless, since I wont' be able to use them. 

The two CMs with whom I spoke today agreed that I'm in this weird, grey area that isn't covered well by any of the options. I was told to email corporate and explain my unusual situation and see if they'll either cancel the renewal completely and refund my 3 payments, or downgrade me back to Silver so I at least won't be paying for additional benefits I can't use. I sent the email this morning - we'll see. It's frustrating, and I'm kicking myself for screwing it up by renewing early, but I had no way of knowing any of this was coming.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It’s tough to see all of our carefully made plans vanish like that.
> 
> If you don’t mind, can you report back when you get your VAH refund?   Just trying to keep track of when they are processing those kinds of things.  Thanks!



I received a refund on a Disney gift card today, even though I bought the VAH tickets with my Disney Visa rewards redemption card. It works out the same either way, but maybe they can't refund the redemption cards?


----------



## LadyNia

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> I received a refund on a Disney gift card today, even though I bought the VAH tickets with my Disney Visa rewards redemption card. It works out the same either way, but maybe they can't refund the redemption cards?


Refunds cannot be made to a redemption card. I had bought park tickets with a redemption card and will be getting a refund via gift card. I'm surprised you already got the gift card. The CM I spoke to on the phone said the gift card dept. was shutdown for now and I wouldn't get my gift card with the refund until the dept. was running again.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

LadyNia said:


> Refunds cannot be made to a redemption card. I had bought park tickets with a redemption card and will be getting a refund via gift card. I'm surprised you already got the gift card. The CM I spoke to on the phone said the gift card dept. was shutdown for now and I wouldn't get my gift card with the refund until the dept. was running again.



That's interesting. It showed up in my email, so hopefully yours isn't far behind!


----------



## jlwise

Anyone have any luck getting a refund on Club Level Fast passes? I’ve emailed DSS, but only get a robotic email. They are still showing up in My Disney Experience even though my Resort is cancelled. Also, how do I move my tickets to my new July trip dates, or will this happen automatically? They are 6-day Military Salute tickets.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## subtchr

jlwise said:


> Anyone have any luck getting a refund on Club Level Fast passes? I’ve emailed DSS, but only get a robotic email. They are still showing up in My Disney Experience even though my Resort is cancelled. Also, how do I move my tickets to my new July trip dates, or will this happen automatically? They are 6-day Military Salute tickets.
> Thanks in advance!



I can't answer the first part, but there is no need to "move" military salute tickets at all, as long as you plan to use them before mid-December. They are automatically good for all dates from January 1 - December 18.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jlwise said:


> Anyone have any luck getting a refund on Club Level Fast passes? I’ve emailed DSS, but only get a robotic email. They are still showing up in My Disney Experience even though my Resort is cancelled. Also, how do I move my tickets to my new July trip dates, or will this happen automatically? They are 6-day Military Salute tickets.
> Thanks in advance!



There have been reports of DSS eventually emailing back about the CLFPs.  Evidently a skeleton crew is monitoring the email account, but it could take awhile for a response.


----------



## jlwise

subtchr said:


> I can't answer the first part, but there is no need to "move" military salute tickets at all, as long as you plan to use them before mid-December. They are automatically good for all dates from January 1 - December 18.


Thank you! If the parks are still closed in July, I will have another worry because I’m only able to go in the summer (I’m a college instructor with two kids in school). Maybe they will end up extending those into next year.


----------



## TJA

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> I received a refund on a Disney gift card today, even though I bought the VAH tickets with my Disney Visa rewards redemption card. It works out the same either way, but maybe they can't refund the redemption cards?



Same here.  I would've rather had the money back on my rewards redemption card because then all of our spending money is in one place, but it looks easy enough to just have restaurants/stores scan the gift card on my phone.  I was happy to see the refund so fast, though!  My resort refund happened quickly on my credit card too.  Now to schedule a new trip!


----------



## CogsworthTN

GADisneyDad14 said:


> There have been reports of DSS eventually emailing back about the CLFPs.  Evidently a skeleton crew is monitoring the email account, but it could take awhile for a response.


Thanks for the information. I guess patience is something else I need to work on while I have the time.


----------



## CMac72

disneyin3 said:


> Omg! Sounds like you are in my head!! We were booked to check in 5/31 and I just got too nervous, bit the bullet and moved check in to 6/1 and added a night on the end. I was afraid they will not let resort reservations start until 6/1. Part of me thinks if all goes as planned they will open up mid May with a soft opening. Limited numbers into park, only certain attractions open. I have a son who plays college basketball so another trip after summer would just not work this year. Have driven myself crazy the past 2 days trying to rearrange reservations and guessing what’s going to happen. Stressful but nice distraction from all the covid19 worries


I will say it has definitely been a great distraction re-booking FPs and ADRs all over again. Actually scored FoP which was not available at all during our original week. I listened to this week's DIS Unplugged and the consensus there was the same. Soft openings, limited capacity for a couple of weeks before this new offer goes into affect. I think one of the guys even suggested that they may only open it up to those who have these new offers. My family has been thinking that they may only open everything up to resort guests to limit crowds. Who knows, but we still have some more FPs to plan out.


----------



## Sandiz08

Yeah, I wonder if everyone is going to end up getting the December 15th extension.


----------



## Hopingforpixiedust

I have a question I wonder if anyone has the answer to.  I bought my 9 year old a 3-day hopper for June.  The trip is right before her 10th birthday.  If disney is closed and we go later in the year will I have to pay the difference because she will be an “adult”?


----------



## whiporee

jlwise said:


> Anyone have any luck getting a refund on Club Level Fast passes? I’ve emailed DSS, but only get a robotic email. They are still showing up in My Disney Experience even though my Resort is cancelled. Also, how do I move my tickets to my new July trip dates, or will this happen automatically? They are 6-day Military Salute tickets.
> Thanks in advance!



There's a thread about the CL stuff, and the last pages are all about this. I had mine automatically refunded when they cancelled the resort, but no luck in getting them for future visits so far. DSS is closed until further notice, so you're likely to get an email, but it won't way much.


----------



## jlwise

whiporee said:


> There's a thread about the CL stuff, and the last pages are all about this. I had mine automatically refunded when they cancelled the resort, but no luck in getting them for future visits so far. DSS is closed until further notice, so you're likely to get an email, but it won't way much.


Thank you! That would be a bummer if DSS doesn’t open in time to schedule CL FPS 90 days in advance. Only time will tell...


----------



## omniscientmommy

Hopingforpixiedust said:


> I have a question I wonder if anyone has the answer to.  I bought my 9 year old a 3-day hopper for June.  The trip is right before her 10th birthday.  If disney is closed and we go later in the year will I have to pay the difference because she will be an “adult”?


I would expect you would have to pay the cost difference between an adult and child ticket.


----------



## Hopingforpixiedust

omniscientmommy said:


> I would expect you would have to pay the cost difference between an adult and child ticket.



Thanks.  It would be easier to deal with canceling the trip if I could rebook my new trip at the same price.  It’s going to cost a lot more to postpone


----------



## mdsouth

LuvMyEAR said:


> Mom’s 1st Disney Trip - 2004 (age 89)
> View attachment 483582





jpeterson said:


> I'm using our June trip as a distraction to be honest.  I fully accept that it might not happen and that's OK.  But in the meantime I'm still planning it, that part I can still enjoy.



This is exactly my thoughts right now.  I have been planning this trip since my last one six years ago and so my Disney planning has always been a way for me to destress!  Funny but true, though now that I have an actual trip  that I am planning, some of it has been a bit stressful with all the worry about even getting on any of the new rides.  I really expect I will be cancelling the trip soon but my FP date is late April so I plan to keep planning and even make FP when I can.  I figure I will at least be able to go through the process of acquiring FPs myself just to experience how it works now based on my last trip.  And it will be practice for when I will have to redo it all to the dates that I reschedule to.  



C&Jx2 said:


> I WANT to get excited for our 6/20-6/27 trip. It’s one of the few things to look forward to now that my graduation from nursing school and the associated events aren’t happening. But I just can‘t get excited. I want to read trip reports, and watch YouTube vids but all I do is check the DIS for COVID updates/rumors regarding the parks.


Sorry to hear about your graduation from nursing school has been cancelled.  Huge disappointments.  Like you, I am usually excited about my upcoming trips and love to read trip reports for fun.  I just have not be interested in doing that lately.  I have been on the Dis just checking what others post about the closure and possible reopening and what it might be like when the parks do reopen.  



Mzpalmtree said:


> Yes, this is exactly how I feel about our July 4th trip. Every day it feels like it’s starting to slip away a little more and then I feel guilty for being sad about it when there is so much (far worse) that I am fortunate enough to not have to be concerned with for the time being.  It’s an endless cycle of worry/guilt that I know many on these boards can probably identify with.



I am with you!  Your thoughts are what I am thinking and feeling right now.


----------



## KristinU

KristinU said:


> Just checking in with an AKAH update - our 4/14 tickets are no longer showing in MDE.  Refund is yet to be seen on my credit card.  I have not called or anything, just waiting for the automatic processing as indicated on MDE.


Refund is now showing on our credit card.  That's the last piece from our April trip.  Now to see how everything plays out in the next few weeks/months.  We rescheduled for July and have APs, so waiting to see how everything plays out and not really holding a ton of hope for July if I'm being honest.  There are bigger fish to fry, but dreaming of Disney does give some distraction!


----------



## bostonkyle106

Saw this on Facebook a little while ago.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Welp, was supposed to be checking in today.  I had not cancelled the reservation just to see what would happen in MDE.   Was still there this AM but disappeared at some point today.  

On to backup trip #3.


----------



## osufeth24

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Welp, was supposed to be checking in today.  I had not cancelled the reservation just to see what would happen in MDE.   Was still there this AM but disappeared at some point today.
> 
> On to backup trip #3.



2 weeks from today I should be running my very first 10k, staying on property for the first time, and going to all these different restaurants I've never been to (its the main reason why I purchased the table in wonderlands card.  Now it's gonna be useless for me)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

osufeth24 said:


> 2 weeks from today I should be running my very first 10k, staying on property for the first time, and going to all these different restaurants I've never been to (its the main reason why I purchased the table in wonderlands card.  Now it's gonna be useless for me)



Yeah, was going to be back for that weekend too.    Just got my runD refund emails last night.  Only small bright spot is I had forgotten I went a little click crazy with a bunch of pins and other stuff, so more money back than I was expecting.  Still a major bummer, was so looking forward to that weekend, as I’m sure you were as well.


----------



## osufeth24

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, was going to be back for that weekend too.    Just got my runD refund emails last night.  Only small bright spot is I had forgotten I went a little click crazy with a bunch of pins and other stuff, so more money back than I was expecting.  Still a major bummer, was so looking forward to that weekend, as I’m sure you were as well.



I mean I am partly relieved I don't have to do a 10k though LOL.  I just did 3 miles outside for the first time last week since gym is closed, and I felt like I was gonna throw up.  Training on a treadmil did nothing to help lol.  I was looking more forward to the food and seeing my friends go on Rise for the first time.


----------



## randumb0

I just drove around some some of he tourist areas and it was pretty depressing with all of the desolation


----------



## StevieB81

OK, I have a question. If this is the wrong thread, I apologize. I am booked for June 7-17. 10 day park hopper + tickets for 8 adults bought through UT. If I have to reschedule, there is a great chance 2 of us won't be able to go. There is also a good chance we won't be able to go for 10 nights. Will I be able to "bank" the value of the tickets I currently have for new tickets and have left over value (if 2 tickets are unused) for a future trip (not the rebooked one)? For example, if I can rebook for July or early August I'm pretty sure everyone can go. If I have to wait until, say, December so everyone can go I wouldn't do the + ticket, just park hopper. If neither works, I'd be booking for 6 instead of 8. Do I keep the value of the other 2 tickets until I need it? Do I keep the value of the + if I change it? I think I know -not normally- but this is not my choice, I will go in June if we can. Ideally I can go in June, but things aren't looking great and I'm wondering if anyone knows if Disney is taking unprecedented compensatory action, without setting precedent, due to the unprecedented situation we all find ourselves in. Thanks for any insight, even if it's only a guess at this time.


----------



## yulilin3

StevieB81 said:


> OK, I have a question. If this is the wrong thread, I apologize. I am booked for June 7-17. 10 day park hopper + tickets for 8 adults bought through UT. If I have to reschedule, there is a great chance 2 of us won't be able to go. There is also a good chance we won't be able to go for 10 nights. Will I be able to "bank" the value of the tickets I currently have for new tickets and have left over value (if 2 tickets are unused) for a future trip (not the rebooked one)? For example, if I can rebook for July or early August I'm pretty sure everyone can go. If I have to wait until, say, December so everyone can go I wouldn't do the + ticket, just park hopper. If neither works, I'd be booking for 6 instead of 8. Do I keep the value of the other 2 tickets until I need it? Do I keep the value of the + if I change it? I think I know -not normally- but this is not my choice, I will go in June if we can. Ideally I can go in June, but things aren't looking great and I'm wondering if anyone knows if Disney is taking unprecedented compensatory action, without setting precedent, due to the unprecedented situation we all find ourselves in. Thanks for any insight, even if it's only a guess at this time.


that's a lot you got going on in the post, the short easy answer from me is, cancel everything and rebook when you are ready. Disney is refunding everything and UT is also refunding as far as I know


----------



## jlwise

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Welp, was supposed to be checking in today.  I had not cancelled the reservation just to see what would happen in MDE.   Was still there this AM but disappeared at some point today.
> 
> On to backup trip #3.


Hello there!

What a crazy time it is right now that your first two trips fell through... just curious when you are booked for your backup trip #3? We are shooting for July 24-31


----------



## DisneyWishes14

StevieB81 said:


> OK, I have a question. If this is the wrong thread, I apologize. I am booked for June 7-17. 10 day park hopper + tickets for 8 adults bought through UT. If I have to reschedule, there is a great chance 2 of us won't be able to go. There is also a good chance we won't be able to go for 10 nights. Will I be able to "bank" the value of the tickets I currently have for new tickets and have left over value (if 2 tickets are unused) for a future trip (not the rebooked one)? For example, if I can rebook for July or early August I'm pretty sure everyone can go. If I have to wait until, say, December so everyone can go I wouldn't do the + ticket, just park hopper. If neither works, I'd be booking for 6 instead of 8. Do I keep the value of the other 2 tickets until I need it? Do I keep the value of the + if I change it? I think I know -not normally- but this is not my choice, I will go in June if we can. Ideally I can go in June, but things aren't looking great and I'm wondering if anyone knows if Disney is taking unprecedented compensatory action, without setting precedent, due to the unprecedented situation we all find ourselves in. Thanks for any insight, even if it's only a guess at this time.



I'm a little confused about what, specifically, you are asking, but I'll take a stab at an answer.  If you have purchased 10-day park hopper+ tickets, rebook your trip and two people can't use their tickets, they can always use the full value of those tickets toward the purchase of a future ticket (if that ticket is of equal or more value).  You can't downgrade tickets, so if you use those 10-day park hopper+ tickets during a vacation where you only use 8 days or only use the PH option, they aren't going to refund any money.

If the park is still closed during your dates, I would just do as yulilin3 suggested in the post above - ask UT for a refund and then use that refunded money to purchase the actual tickets you will need for your rescheduled vacation so you aren't paying more for tickets than you have to.


----------



## StevieB81

yulilin3 said:


> that's a lot you got going on in the post, the short easy answer from me is, cancel everything and rebook when you are ready. Disney is refunding everything and UT is also refunding as far as I know


Yeah, sorry. I was kinda rambling a little bit there. Thanks for the reply


----------



## A-Rose788

I just checked MDE my AH tickets for 5/5 are still showing up and I checked my banking, there’s no refund. I haven’t called yet just to see if it falls off itself. I already canceled my May trip and rescheduled to a new date but just haven’t called to cancel those tickets.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jlwise said:


> Hello there!
> 
> What a crazy time it is right now that your first two trips fell through... just curious when you are booked for your backup trip #3? We are shooting for July 24-31



6/1, with other backups from there.     Glutton for disappointment I guess.

[Virtual] school is out by that point, we’ll just keep adjusting as/when needed.

Fortunately with APs and room-only resort reservations, we have max flexibility with no real downside or financial consequences to keep planning/adjusting.

I feel for those with more complicated room/ticket/travel circumstances that make this all more cumbersome.


----------



## scottishgirl1

I am torturing myself trying to reschedule our end June trip but cant find a time when all of us could still travel, best option so far is 3 of us for 10 days end August. Have Disney balance to pay 29th April but flight waiver doesnt apply for our dates yet. Flying from Ireland and beginning to give up on idea of end June actually going ahead at this point


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

scottishgirl1 said:


> I am torturing myself trying to reschedule our end June trip but cant find a time when all of us could still travel, best option so far is 3 of us for 10 days end August. Have Disney balance to pay 29th April but flight waiver doesnt apply for our dates yet. Flying from Ireland and beginning to give up on idea of end June actually going ahead at this point




There is one other option, the option that everyone never wants to hear...

Reschedule till next year..


----------



## jlwise

GADisneyDad14 said:


> 6/1, with other backups from there.     Glutton for disappointment I guess.
> 
> [Virtual] school is out by that point, we’ll just keep adjusting as/when needed.
> 
> Fortunately with APs and room-only resort reservations, we have max flexibility with no real downside or financial consequences to keep planning/adjusting.
> 
> I feel for those with more complicated room/ticket/travel circumstances that make this all more cumbersome.


I hope this trip works for you!  I cancelled our May 30-June 6th trip because if they are opened, I wasn’t sure if they would be “fully opened.” I do know that planning a Disney trip helps bring some calm to all of the chaos and unknown going on right now. Stay safe!


----------



## interstate70s

Well I think our family is just going to cancel our July 14th trip. I was on the fence, but realized there is probably no way to get the military salute tickets prior to our fast pass window opening in May since the military ticket offices and Shades of Green are closed. I wasn't really sure I wanted to commit to tickets 2 months in advance with everything going on anyway.


----------



## Heavens2Betsy

Hi I'm new here! Looking to book a February or May 2021 trip, but I'm worried about crowds from people rebooking and if it'll be safe. I usually rent dvc but may book at a moderate instead so I can cancel if needed. Anything else I should be thinking about?


----------



## e_yerger

Heavens2Betsy said:


> Hi I'm new here! Looking to book a February or May 2021 trip, but I'm worried about crowds from people rebooking and if it'll be safe. I usually rent dvc but may book at a moderate instead so I can cancel if needed. Anything else I should be thinking about?


In terms of easiest, I think the overall approach is book a package - room & tickets - through disney. It allows for the most flexibility and less hassle in case of canceling etc.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

This is where I find myself going. Forgoing renewing an annual pass and going with a package deal.


----------



## Heavens2Betsy

Thanks y'all. That's where I'm leaning too.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Heavens2Betsy said:


> Hi I'm new here! Looking to book a February or May 2021 trip, but I'm worried about crowds from people rebooking and if it'll be safe. I usually rent dvc but may book at a moderate instead so I can cancel if needed. Anything else I should be thinking about?





e_yerger said:


> In terms of easiest, I think the overall approach is book a package - room & tickets - through disney. It allows for the most flexibility and less hassle in case of canceling etc.



Totally agree with this.  A package is $200 down with full payment due 30 days prior to check-in.  At this point in time, it will give you the most flexibility in terms of cancelling or modifying your trip.  I will add, packages for 2021 have not officially been released by WDW yet, however, they have been allowing the booking of "basic packages" which is essentially a room-only reservation booked under package terms and conditions.  If you want to book now, before packages are officially released (which typically happens in the summer), I would call and ask if you can book a "basic package".  It will make adding any tickets or dining to the package much easier when official packages are released.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Totally agree with this.  A package is $200 down with full payment due 30 days prior to check-in.  At this point in time, it will give you the most flexibility in terms of cancelling or modifying your trip.  I will add, packages for 2021 have not officially been released by WDW yet, however, they have been allowing the booking of "basic packages" which is essentially a room-only reservation booked under package terms and conditions.  If you want to book now, before packages are officially released (which typically happens in the summer), I would call and ask if you can book a "basic package".  It will make adding any tickets or dining to the package much easier when official packages are released.



If I want to book a split stay, can I do two packages? I ask because I’d rather put down 200 per package instead of like 500 per hote reservation


----------



## andyman8

Forgive me if this has already been mentioned, but for those wondering about DAH official cancellations and refunds, I’d suggest visiting the official DAH (MK and DAK) and DVAH event pages. They’ve been pretty good about updating them frequently with cancellations, and once an event is listed as canceled, Disney should begin processing your refund. As of now, all have been cancelled through and including April 24.


----------



## whiporee

DisneyWishes14 said:


> A package is $200 down with full payment due 30 days prior to check-in.



I don't know if this will be the same when you are ready to go, but WDW has told me that the full payment is actually due until 7 days before check in. If the world's back to normal by then that might not be the case, but when I did my recent June 1 rebook, they said I'd have until 7 days before check in to pay.


----------



## lanejudy

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> If I want to book a split stay, can I do two packages?


You can, but one would need to be a “ticketless package” to avoid overpaying for tickets on both packages.  Such can only be booked by phone, not online.  Include full tickets with you first package.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## MermaidMommy

What does the canceling of the Fall Advantage College Program mean for reopening? IIRC, Fall Advantage arrives in May and early June, with Fall Program members not arriving until August. If they’re canceling CP arrivals through early June, how many CP’s will be around to reopen, until Fall Program starts up in August? That seems like a bad sign.


----------



## yulilin3

MermaidMommy said:


> What does the canceling of the Fall Advantage College Program mean for reopening? IIRC, Fall Advantage arrives in May and early June, with Fall Program members not arriving until August. If they’re canceling CP arrivals through early June, how many CP’s will be around to reopen, until Fall Program starts up in August? That seems like a bad sign.


All speculation at this point.  They might reopen with a fraction of the cm working.  They'll probably give advantage to union cm first.


----------



## flea1267

yulilin3 said:


> All speculation at this point.  They might reopen with a fraction of the cm working.  They'll probably give advantage to union cm first.


just talked to one of our best friends - her niece was to arrive on May 18 for her CP and it has indeed been cancelled


----------



## fsjking

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247174991109672960


----------



## MermaidMommy

yulilin3 said:


> All speculation at this point.  They might reopen with a fraction of the cm working.  They'll probably give advantage to union cm first.


Can the parks be open in full without CP’s? If there aren’t any CP’s until August, does that indicate a summer of the “modified experience” that had been rumored? Just trying to figure out how they can run WDW without CP’s for several months, since they’re such a big part of the workforce.


----------



## flea1267

fsjking said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247174991109672960


thanks for this!


----------



## yulilin3

MermaidMommy said:


> Can the parks be open in full without CP’s? If there aren’t any CP’s until August, does that indicate a summer of the “reduced experience” that had been rumored? Just trying to figure out how they can run WDW without CP’s for several months, since they’re such a big part of the workforce.


I believe they can,  it'll be on hands on deck from the management/ salaried cm. Again all speculation but they could open with a lot of offerings closed.


----------



## MermaidMommy

yulilin3 said:


> I believe they can,  it'll be on hands on deck from the management/ salaried cm. Again all speculation but they could open with a lot of offerings closed.


That was actually my question, if they could be fully open, with normal operations. So, that would be no, they can’t, then.


----------



## yulilin3

MermaidMommy said:


> That was actually my question, if they could be fully open, with normal operations. So, that would be no, they can’t, then.


None of us know.  I honestly don't think once they open,  they open full on.  But this thread is trying very hard to not speculate and go with only facts which is why i won't go into more details


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

lanejudy said:


> You can, but one would need to be a “ticketless package” to avoid overpaying for tickets on both packages.  Such can only be booked by phone, not online.  Include full tickets with you first package.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



I didn’t even know you can do a ticketless package? Wouldn’t that just be a room only package? Which would charge me more than the 200 down payment.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I didn’t even know you can do a ticketless package? Wouldn’t that just be a room only package? Which would charge me more than the 200 down payment.


No, a basic (“ticketless”) package is $200, just like a package that includes tickets and a dining plan. I do it frequently because I make a reservation months before I know a) if I’m going to renew our APs, and b) if a dining plan makes sense (there’s no way I know in March how my family will eat in November!). If I book a basic package, it gives the option of adding those components (tickets and dining plan) on at a later date. With a room-only reservation, there is no way to add a dining plan; if you had a room-only reservation and decided to add a dining plan, you’d have to cancel and re-book. You can purchase tickets separately, of course, though. The other big advantage of booking a basic package is that it’s only a $200 deposit, which is convenient if you don’t want $600 (or whatever for a deluxe resort) tied up 10 months in advance. I think packages also come with “extras” that room-only reservations do not— character luggage tags, maybe mini golf as well. I’m sure someone else knows!


----------



## PrincessV

PrincessV said:


> I'm mostly just venting frustration about a situation over which I have no control, but in case anyone else finds themselves in this weird position...
> 
> I'm in a weird AP place: my Silver AP expired March 23. I renewed early at the end of January, and I upgraded to Gold while renewing because I planned to use PhotoPass for the April race weekend, and to go the parks on a summer trip. I do monthly payments, so as of today, 3 payments have already been made, even though the renewal AP hasn't been used and only became active March 24.
> 
> So if I were to go with option 1, I'd only get one of those three payments refunded, even though the other two were made in advance on a renewal that wasn't yet in use. My March expiration would remain in place, and I'd have a more expensive AP (Gold vs. Silver) that I can't use the added benefits of, since the parks are closed through April and I see no way it'll be safe for me to visit in summer (underlying health issues), even if they manage to open. This was confirmed when I tried calling this morning: they will not refund the two previous payments, only the last one.
> 
> If I go with option 2, I'll have the Gold AP longer with an expiration extension, but how much longer? If it won't cover next summer, the added benefits of the Gold are useless, since I wont' be able to use them.
> 
> The two CMs with whom I spoke today agreed that I'm in this weird, grey area that isn't covered well by any of the options. I was told to email corporate and explain my unusual situation and see if they'll either cancel the renewal completely and refund my 3 payments, or downgrade me back to Silver so I at least won't be paying for additional benefits I can't use. I sent the email this morning - we'll see. It's frustrating, and I'm kicking myself for screwing it up by renewing early, but I had no way of knowing any of this was coming.


Quoting myself to add an update: I received a reply to my email... and it told me I need to contact the VIPassholder line. Which is where I started and was transferred and then told to email Guest Services. So, full circle and I'm back to the start with no answers.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

I agree that booking a package with Disney is the best option for re-scheduling right now due to the ease in cancelling it and getting a refund. I bought tickets from Broadway Ticketing and have contacted them to see if I can get a refund of those tickets, but I'm not too hopeful they will do it.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> If I want to book a split stay, can I do two packages? I ask because I’d rather put down 200 per package instead of like 500 per hote reservation



Yes, you can do two basic packages.  As PP notes, when you are ready to add tickets and/or dining, make sure to put the tickets on the first stay.  You can then either keep the first stay as either just a room or you can do a "ticketless package" which is room plus dining.  Just know, even if your second basic package is just a room, it will be subject to package terms and conditions.



0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I didn’t even know you can do a ticketless package? Wouldn’t that just be a room only package? Which would charge me more than the 200 down payment.



Yes, you can do a ticketless package which is the term for a room/dining plan package (no tickets).  You can also do a basic package which is essentially a room-only, but is subject to package terms and conditions.  If you just want a room, but want package terms, ask to have your reservation booked as a "basic package".


----------



## WEDWDW

The Parks won't be the same without the CPers-they bring so much fun and energy!


----------



## rteetz

WEDWDW said:


> The Parks won't be the same without the CPers-they bring so much fun and energy!


This is only for CP's arriving before June 15th (I believe thats the date) as of right now. Those arriving after that still potentially could come. I think this signals Disney not ramping up operations until then at the earliest.


----------



## WelshMorgan92

was due to arrive April 20th for 2 weeks, have just had emails from Disney cancelling all of my dining reservations and all my fastpass selections are gone from MDE


----------



## gottalovepluto

Heavens2Betsy said:


> Hi I'm new here! Looking to book a February or May 2021 trip, but I'm worried about crowds from people rebooking and if it'll be safe. I usually rent dvc but may book at a moderate instead so I can cancel if needed. Anything else I should be thinking about?


Read up on all the mess with renting DVC during COVID before going that route so you know what you’re getting into/how to protect yourself. Some people it worked out fine, got refunds or rescheduled, etc. But some people reported not getting refunds...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just as a reminder, park opening speculation is better suited to other corners of the DIS, such as this thread on the Rumors and News board:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...erational-updates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/

Thank you.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

More resorts than parks oriented info.... and the exact timing of these things always depends more on your credit card/bank than Disney anyway....but FWIW I got my deposit refund from my Disney cancelled resort stay this morning, so three days after the original check-in date.  Pretty normal timing from my experience. 

DCL is still holding tight to my money, but at least WDW refunds seem to be operating under relatively normal timelines.


----------



## bebec22

GADisneyDad14 said:


> More resorts than parks oriented info.... and the exact timing of these things always depends more on your credit card/bank than Disney anyway....but FWIW I got my deposit refund from my Disney cancelled resort stay this morning, so three days after the original check-in date.  Pretty normal timing from my experience.
> 
> DCL is still holding tight to my money, but at least WDW refunds seem to be operating under relatively normal timelines.


When was your cruise? I have a cruise scheduled for August that I am going to cancel.  I'm wondering how long it will take me to get a refund.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bebec22 said:


> When was your cruise? I have a cruise scheduled for August that I am going to cancel.  I'm wondering how long it will take me to get a refund.



It was April.  They are saying up to 30 days for refunds to process (at least that’s what they told me on the phone).   Here’s a thread on the DCL board with recent discussion / experience posts:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/has-anyone-received-their-refund-yet.3797126/


----------



## mrsap

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/04/disney-parks-health-screening-ec1/


----------



## Leigh L

GADisneyDad14 said:


> More resorts than parks oriented info.... and the exact timing of these things always depends more on your credit card/bank than Disney anyway....but FWIW I got my deposit refund from my Disney cancelled resort stay this morning, so three days after the original check-in date.  Pretty normal timing from my experience.
> 
> DCL is still holding tight to my money, but at least WDW refunds seem to be operating under relatively normal timelines.


Thanks! I just checked mine after reading your post and the add-on night to our mid-May trip was just refunded.
With the days all blurring together I can't remember when I canceled, but I think I did it at least a week ago? Still need to figure out whether to move or cancel the other part of our trip. It had a PIN attached to it, but was date and resort (All-Stars) specific.


----------



## Wendy12

bebec22 said:


> When was your cruise? I have a cruise scheduled for August that I am going to cancel.  I'm wondering how long it will take me to get a refund.



I canceled our July cruise and the refund took 5-6 days to show on my credit card.


----------



## mrsap

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/disney-canceling-resort-reservations-through-early-may/


----------



## SMRT-1

MDE now shows the parks closed through May 2.


----------



## Lilylogan

I moved my May 5th package to October - I could hardly find any dates with a standard room at AKL available so I'm glad I changed it when I did.


----------



## nancy155

SMRT-1 said:


> MDE now shows the parks closed through May 2.



Yes the cast  member I spoke with last night let me know they were going through all reservations a day at a time and canceling things.  (I had inquired about my after hours events the first few weeks of May.). She stated they would be canceled and I would be refunded automatically, I would not need to do anything. 

I just went into MDE and see they are up to May 1 in canceling, last night they were, according to CM, up to Mid-April in canceling. 

I hope my new plans work out and I hope the world is safe.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Lilylogan said:


> I moved my May 5th package to October - I could hardly find any dates with a standard room at AKL available so I'm glad I changed it when I did.


We moved our end of April trip to October and didn't have any issues with All-Star Movies except that it was booked on Halloween, so we've got a couple of days hanging at the end of our stay! I know it doesn't mean much, but the CM I spoke to said, "The price is going to be higher because there aren't any discounts like the one you used when you booked your other trip...however I'm certain there will be more announced soon."


----------



## 720L

Called today to switch park tickets from middle of May to the end of June. We had to pay to do this? I thought anyone with reservations through May 31 was allowed to change no charge? They told us they are closed thru April 27, even though the website says "until further notice".


----------



## SMRT-1

My 5/2 FP+ have now disappeared from my MDE account.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

720L said:


> Called today to switch park tickets from middle of May to the end of June. We had to pay to do this? I thought anyone with reservations through May 31 was allowed to change no charge? They told us they are closed thru April 27, even though the website says "until further notice".



Did they charge you or is there just a price difference in the tickets? 

My tickets from March turned into ones that are valid until mid December without having to call, but not until the start of our trip came and went. If we had to change them faster (I'm assuming you want to because of potential FP booking), I imagine we would have been charged if there was a difference.


----------



## 720L

So if we move our resort reservation & it's a different rate on the new date, do you pay the difference? I thought Disney was making exceptions because of coronavirus, if you had a reservation thru May 31 you can change your date without any additional fees. ( isn't this what Pete has been saying on Dis Unplugged?)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

720L said:


> So if we move our resort reservation & it's a different rate on the new date, do you pay the difference?



Yes.


----------



## 720L

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yes.


I edited my post please reread.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

720L said:


> So if we move our resort reservation & it's a different rate on the new date, do you pay the difference? I thought Disney was making exceptions because of coronavirus, if you had a reservation thru May 31 you can change your date without any additional fees. ( isn't this what Pete has been saying on Dis Unplugged?)



As far as I understand those aren’t fees (like change fees, cancellation fees) just price differences.


----------



## rteetz

720L said:


> So if we move our resort reservation & it's a different rate on the new date, do you pay the difference? I thought Disney was making exceptions because of coronavirus, if you had a reservation thru May 31 you can change your date without any additional fees. ( isn't this what Pete has been saying on Dis Unplugged?)


Disney has waived any cancelation fees and and added change fees. If you change dates and the package price is different you still pay that difference.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

720L said:


> I edited my post please reread.



Got it.  No, they are not making any accommodations/changes to resort rates for re-scheduled trips - you pay the rate in place for whatever new dates you’re booking (and with any applicable discounts for the time period, if available).

For those re-booking further out than current discount promotions go, that means booking at the rack rate now and then you’ll need to watch like a hawk for when discounts do come out to modify to a better rate (if available).


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/disn...CTUxiMKsNJlXZGv-VY30xFeO6ZiQpHaGDMIQppk5XehVY


----------



## rteetz




----------



## vinotinto

720L said:


> So if we move our resort reservation & it's a different rate on the new date, do you pay the difference? I thought Disney was making exceptions because of coronavirus, if you had a reservation thru May 31 you can change your date without any additional fees. ( isn't this what Pete has been saying on Dis Unplugged?)


As others have mentioned, Disney is waiving the change fees, but if you change your dates, the rates for the resort and the cost for the tickets for the new dates apply.

If, for example, you change from April Easter week to late August, you will likely pay *less* because the rates and ticket prices for the new dates are less. If you change to Christmas week, well, you’ve changed to Holiday pricing, the highest for the year, and you will have to pay more. I hope that helps!


----------



## 720L

So nothing has changed, you could always do this.


----------



## rteetz

720L said:


> So nothing has changed, you could always do this.


Well actually there was a change with cancelation fees, and change fees. If you were under your window whether 30 days for a package or 5 days for a room only you would get charged the deposit if you cancel. Now you won't get charged that fee.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247696511472996352


----------



## brockash

720L said:


> So nothing has changed, you could always do this.


Correct.  They just made it sound like there was a difference.  Obviously if Disney is the one canceling, because they're closed, a customer wouldn't be paying a fee to cancel.. Disney canceled it.  Basically nothing is different than anything you could always do other than their way of "advertising it."


----------



## DisneyWishes14

brockash said:


> Correct.  They just made it sound like there was a difference.  Obviously if Disney is the one canceling, because they're closed, a customer wouldn't be paying a fee to cancel.. Disney canceled it.  Basically nothing is different than anything you could always do other than their way of "advertising it."



The difference is, if the guest calls to modify or cancel, the typical $50 and $200 fees are waived.  The waiving of the $50 change fee was put in place prior to the parks closing in mid-March and the cancellation waiver was put in place the night they announced they were closing the parks until March 28 and applied (and still applies) to guests checking in until June 30.  Of course there are no fees if Disney cancels, but these waivers were put in place so guests have more flexibility to change and cancel in the months ahead even if they do reopen.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

DisneyWishes14 said:


> The difference is, if the guest calls to modify or cancel, the typical $50 and $200 fees are waived.  The waiving of the $50 change fee was put in place prior to the parks closing in mid-March and the cancellation waiver was put in place the night they announced they were closing the parks until March 28 and applied (and still applies) to guests checking in until June 30.  Of course there are no fees if Disney cancels, but these waivers were put in place so guests have more flexibility to change and cancel in the months ahead even if they do reopen.


I hate to cancel our July trip because I got the free dining, and if I move to later in the year it won't be available.  I'm probably just going to ditch this year and start planning for 2021.  Even if they are open in July (and I don't think that's a given) I don't want to be in a crowded area when the virus is still kicking around.  So with that in mind, anyone know when 2021 dates become available for booking?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I hate to cancel our July trip because I got the free dining, and if I move to later in the year it won't be available.  I'm probably just going to ditch this year and start planning for 2021.  Even if they are open in July (and I don't think that's a given) I don't want to be in a crowded area when the virus is still kicking around.  So with that in mind, anyone know when 2021 dates become available for booking?



You can call and book a room-only now (you can book up to 499 days in advance).  If you call, ask if you can book a "basic package".  It's basically a room-only reservation, but under the terms and conditions of a package.  If you want to add tickets and/or dining later, it is much easier to simply add it to this "package" than cancelling a room-only and re-booking a package reservation.  If you want to wait until full packages are available (room/tickets/dining), they are typically released in the summer prior to the next year (for 2021, look for them in June/July of this year)


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

SMRT-1 said:


> MDE now shows the parks closed through May 2.



My 5/2 ADRs got canceled this morning. None of the rest of my May trip ADRs or FPs have been canceled yet and my resort has not been canceled.


----------



## brockash

DisneyWishes14 said:


> The difference is, if the guest calls to modify or cancel, the typical $50 and $200 fees are waived.  The waiving of the $50 change fee was put in place prior to the parks closing in mid-March and the cancellation waiver was put in place the night they announced they were closing the parks until March 28 and applied (and still applies) to guests checking in until June 30.  Of course there are no fees if Disney cancels, but these waivers were put in place so guests have more flexibility to change and cancel in the months ahead even if they do reopen.


For the vast majority of ppl., nothing changed.  You can modify/cancel your package no questions asked up to 30 days prior to check-in for packages and 5 days for room only.  When these "announcements" were made it was right before DISNEY canceled/closed so obviously no fees would apply for them and anyone else would have had more than 30 or 5 days til check-in could modify cancel anyways.  Seriously this announcement may have applied to .01% of vacationers...and even then we've always had luck changing under 30 days and have always had the fees "waived."

Don't get me wrong I appreciate the customer service and one of the big reasons we return, but I'm not going to mislead ppl. by making them think this was anything different than what almost all could've done to begin with.


----------



## abnihon

I went ahead and made a back up room reservation for my July dates.  
My point protection plan deadline is end of May through DVC rental store before the amount of money I would lose doubles.
I doubt we’ll know the July situation with any certainty by end of May.
This way I would have until early July to decide if we’re going or not which would take some pressure off..
Definitely glad I got the PPP this time since I haven’t always done it.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

brockash said:


> For the vast majority of ppl., nothing changed.  You can modify/cancel your package no questions asked up to 30 days prior to check-in for packages and 5 days for room only.  When these "announcements" were made it was right before DISNEY canceled/closed so obviously no fees would apply for them and anyone else would have had more than 30 or 5 days til check-in could modify cancel anyways.  Seriously this announcement may have applied to .01% of vacationers...and even then we've always had luck changing under 30 days and have always had the fees "waived."
> 
> Don't get me wrong I appreciate the customer service and one of the big reasons we return, but I'm not going to mislead ppl. by making them think this was anything different than what almost all could've done to begin with.



Ok, I guess will agree to disagree then.  We aren't talking about policies prior to 30 days before check-in.  

The waiving of change fees was done on March 11 before Disney ever announced they were closing.  The change to the cancellation policy was made the evening they closed the parks (right after they made the announcement), but the resorts were to remain open.  

I was one of those guests that was able to cancel with no penalty within 30 days of check-in even though the resorts remained open for most of my vacation.  I canceled a package booking 5 days prior to check-in and got a full refund including my $200 deposit.  That's a change in policy. 

It also applies to guests who, currently, have package reservations for May and June (which haven't automatically canceled yet).  Their package balances aren't due until 7 days prior to check-in now, due to the changes in terms and conditions, and they can cancel up to one day prior to checking in (up until a June 30 check-in), even if the parks and resorts are open at that point.  This is completely different than the normal terms and conditions for a WDW package.  So, if by .01% of vacationers you mean everyone booked for May and June who can now pay 7 days prior instead of 30 and get a 100% refund 1 day prior to their trip, well, then, ok!  It's not misleading, while WDW typically waives the change fee (I'm with you on that one), the balance due date (7 days prior until further notice) and cancellation policy (1-day prior until June 30) are completely different than the normal terms and conditions.


----------



## yulilin3

Universal Orlando resort just announced extension of closure through may 31st


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Universal Orlando resort just announced extension of closure through may 31st




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248344768087830530


----------



## anniemae

I figured that would happen and all the parks will follow.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I figured this would be the cast. I thought MAYBE MDW they would attempt to open. 

I would assume sometime in June they might start. Wouldn't bet money on it though. If they do, its deff soft opening with limited guests and staff

Disney most likely will follow suit with this


----------



## Tess

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248344768087830530



It isn't like Disney to take a backseat in the decision making arena.  I fully expect the same from Disney soon.  I have cancelled all components of our May 7-15, 2020 trip but for the hotel (rented points and waiting for Disney to do the deed so points will be banked back in their use year and available for 2021 which will be booked on June 6, 2020).  I sure hope our fall trip is a go!


----------



## georgina

I appreciate all the updates that are shared on this thread. Very helpful as an information consolidator. I cancelled my mid-May Universal/Disney trip last week, fortunately the DVC owner i rented points through was able to book me in October, although at SSR instead of the BCV, that's OK, I will just be happy to be there!


----------



## rteetz

Tess said:


> It isn't like Disney to take a backseat in the decision making arena.  I fully expect the same from Disney soon.  I have cancelled all components of our May 7-15, 2020 trip but for the hotel (rented points and waiting for Disney to do the deed so points will be banked back in their use year and available for 2021 which will be booked on June 6, 2020).  I sure hope our fall trip is a go!


Disney has said until further notice so Disney really doesn't need to make a date announcement until they are looking towards opening.


----------



## SMRT-1

Tess said:


> It isn't like Disney to take a backseat in the decision making arena.  I fully expect the same from Disney soon.  I have cancelled all components of our May 7-15, 2020 trip but for the hotel (rented points and waiting for Disney to do the deed so points will be banked back in their use year and available for 2021 which will be booked on June 6, 2020).  I sure hope our fall trip is a go!


It might have to do with something that Craig pointed out on one of the recent DIS Unplugged Q&A chats... Comcast (Universal's parent company) has cable and internet revenue that is not negatively impacted by the current situation (and all of the stay-at-home orders and virtual offices could conceivably have increased it), so they're in a better position financially to weather theme park closures than Disney who gets a huge chunk (almost 40% according to 2019 revenue numbers) from parks and resorts and whose theatrical revenue has been severely impacted as well. So it seems possible that might make it easier for Universal to decide to extend park closures.


----------



## Tess

rteetz said:


> Disney has said until further notice so Disney really doesn't need to make a date announcement until they are looking towards opening.


While that is true, it also has not removed park hours from its website and held those in May in limbo.  An announcement similar to Uni's would be useful to those in May.


----------



## rteetz

Tess said:


> While that is true, it also has not removed park hours from its website and held those in May in limbo.  An announcement similar to Uni's would be useful to those in May.


Park hours are always changing on the websites as it is so thats not something I would read much into.


----------



## andyman8

UOR's strategy for compensating their workers during the rest of the closure (from an email sent to all UO and USH TMs today):


> We will continue to pay our team members at 100 percent through April 19
> Effective April 20, nearly all of us – executives, front-of-house, back-of-house, salaried and hourly, will be paid at 80 percent – and we will ask everyone to adjust their work accordingly. There will be limited exceptions, with some team members being specifically asked to continue working at 100 percent and continuing to be paid at that level. Your benefits will remain unchanged and continue in full. If you have vacation time or PTO, you can use this to supplement your income during this time. This is temporary, of course, until we are through this.
> We have made the difficult decision to furlough our part-time hourly team members effective May 3. We are delaying the furlough so these team members have time to plan – and collect 80 percent of their average hours until then. Part-time hourly team members who participate in a benefits plan will continue to be enrolled in their plan, with the company paying weekly contributions on their behalf.


----------



## Tess

rteetz said:


> Park hours are always changing on the websites as it is so thats not something I would read much into.


Clearly true since Disney has added hours to its park hours schedule for May.


----------



## lovethattink

Saw this quote in a Variety article talking about the film industry, but there is a mention of parks.

“We’ve thought the value creation from Disney+ (and later on Hulu) would be enough to more than offset a declining environment for Media Networks,” wrote Wells Fargo analyst Steven Cahall this week. “We still believe in that, but we didn’t foresee this unique and severe downturn for Parks. We don’t think Parks can get back to anything close to full capacity until testing and/or vaccines are far more ubiquitous.”


https://variety.com/2020/film/news/...ilm-labels-marvel-lucasfilm-pixar-1234576078/


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

Tess said:


> Clearly true since Disney has added hours to its park hours schedule for May.


They didn’t add hours. They just haven’t removed them. I’ve read they are only removing hours a week at a time.


----------



## coolingjupiter

I’ve read a few people saying that Disney is allowing people to cancel 7 days prior to check-in without penalty but I just chatted with a cast member who said it’s the standard 30 days before.  I know different cast members give different answers but I’m going to be cautious and make the 30 days before my check-in date my deadline to make a decision...but will they have announced what’s going to happen Memorial Day weekend by April 21st?  I know it probably doesn’t matter because they will probably be closed and cancel it for me, I just did such a great job planning this weekend and I’m dragging my feet!  Oh well.  I’ll hold out a little longer!


----------



## coaster32

I am hoping they reopen in June for my renters sake.......since I know Disney will not help out with the points in a favorable way to the owners


----------



## Tess

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> They didn’t add hours. They just haven’t removed them. I’ve read they are only removing hours a week at a time.


I didn't have a comparison from pre-Covid to compare, but rather my husband received an alert and read it on MickeyBlog.com.  Guess you can't trust everything you read on the internet.


----------



## Dave006

coolingjupiter said:


> I’ve read a few people saying that Disney is allowing people to cancel 7 days prior to check-in without penalty but I just chatted with a cast member who said it’s the standard 30 days before.  I know different cast members give different answers but I’m going to be cautious and make the 30 days before my check-in date my deadline to make a decision...but will they have announced what’s going to happen Memorial Day weekend by April 21st?  I know it probably doesn’t matter because they will probably be closed and cancel it for me, I just did such a great job planning this weekend and I’m dragging my feet!  Oh well.  I’ll hold out a little longer!


The Chat CM was incorrect. Disney has posted publicly:



Link: *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/*

Dave


----------



## Jadyreen1282

coaster32 said:


> I am hoping they reopen in June for my renters sake.......since I know Disney will not help out with the points in a favorable way to the owners



In Wisconsin we have been discussing the latest projections for peak here and it's looking like third week in May. If we had June plans for Disney I would be trying to change them from my perspective. I realize you are in a different situation.


----------



## coolingjupiter

Dave006 said:


> The Chat CM was incorrect. Disney has posted publicly:
> 
> View attachment 486902
> 
> Link: *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/*
> 
> Dave



Thank you.  I might still cancel by 4/21 because I don’t want to make my final payment if I’m not going.  Thanks again!


----------



## mckennarose

Checking in on the thread.  We cancelled our May 16-23 trip a few weeks ago, and finally this week we got the last step done with receiving a refund from our travel insurance for our offsite condo.  The only money we are out is timeshare fees.  All our tickets from both Disney and Uni were reimbursed through UT, our onsite hotel was cancelled and we got that money back and now the last step with the offsite condo is finished.

Sorry for everyone in the same boat, but I am also glad people are being responsible in not trying to make unnecessary travel.  I live in an epicenter in my state and it's unbelievable.  

When I spoke with @GADisneyDad14 about starting this thread I really hoped we would be able to navigate around the virus and still be able to go.  I'm thankful to him and the other mods for allowing the thread to continue as I believe it has been proven helpful to those of us who were in the uncertain position of having upcoming trips.  I personally believe that this virus/distancing/etc. will continue in some way for the next few months, so we have not even thought about rescheduling for the rest of this year.  We're going to wait and watch for a while, mostly because we are in a very hard hit area.  I'm hoping other areas do not get hit like we are.  Stay safe everyone!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

My every few day friendly reminder:  This is an on topic / fact based thread covering and tracking official Disney announcements about theme park operations, related planning implications, and our collective experiences dealing with the myriad of complications involved with rescheduling.  There is an entire separate board on the DIS dedicated to Disney Rumors and News, including a vibrant discussion here full of park opening / operations speculation: Walt Disney World and Disneyland Operational Updates due to Coronavirus

For now, things remain materially unchanged in terms of info from WDW.  Disney continues to use the phrase “closed until further notice” on their website.  The parks are marked as "closed" on WDW's online park calendar through 5/2.   Disney resort reservations are still being accepted for dates 6/1 and beyond, as are ADR, various upcharge event, and FP reservations.  Reports from other threads continue to indicate unusual FP availability, the cause of which remains unknown. 

There have been no recent changes to prior announcements regarding tickets, APs, resort/package reservations, etc.   The information on Disney's closure information page has remained unchanged since 4/3.

Thank you all, stay well.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Not sure if this is the place to ask but if not please redirect me 

My friend and I have a trip scheduled for June 16-24. We haven’t paid it off but we have decided to reschedule for next year. Should we pay off the trip and see if wdw opens in June or not. Kind of thinking it won’t and we may get a possible deal. Or should we just reschedule it for next year? I’m not sure what to do and I figured this would be the place to check...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Not sure if this is the place to ask but if not please redirect me
> 
> My friend and I have a trip scheduled for June 16-24. We haven’t paid it off but we have decided to reschedule for next year. Should we pay off the trip and see if wdw opens in June or not. Kind of thinking it won’t and we may get a possible deal. Or should we just reschedule it for next year? I’m not sure what to do and I figured this would be the place to check...



So far the only “deal” they have offered for people who have had to reschedule is a Free Dining offer. Free Dining is somewhat controversial - for us and our party size it has ZERO value/appeal whatsoever, but it works well for MANY others. Room only discounts tend to be far more of a “deal” for us, so far Disney is sticking to what was already available.  

Personally I would go with what you can control now (eg, cancelling) and not bet on future Disney park operational decisions or possible deals.   Just too many unknowns.  In my humble opinion.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So far the only “deal” they have offered for people who have had to reschedule is a Free Dining offer. Free Dining is somewhat controversial - for us and our party size it has ZERO value/appeal whatsoever, but it works well for MANY others. Room only discounts tend to be far more of a “deal” for us, so far Disney is sticking to what was already available.
> 
> Personally I would go with what you can control now (eg, cancelling) and not bet on future Disney park operational decisions or possible deals.   Just too many unknowns.  In my humble opinion.



Thank you


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Not sure if this is the place to ask but if not please redirect me
> 
> My friend and I have a trip scheduled for June 16-24. We haven’t paid it off but we have decided to reschedule for next year. Should we pay off the trip and see if wdw opens in June or not. Kind of thinking it won’t and we may get a possible deal. Or should we just reschedule it for next year? I’m not sure what to do and I figured this would be the place to check...



My opinion would most likely reschedule it. My personal opinion would be even if it did open beginning of June, it’s not going to be the same magical disney we would usually expect. I would guess all the parks wouldn’t even be open at once, along with a massive cut in the actual employees there for a few months. That’s also assuming there is no second wave when it gets back into the fall/winter. If I’m going to Disney, I want the full works of Disney. I won’t risk health so soon after opening, when I’m not even getting the full experience. Disney is going to be amazing when I can finally go back. I won’t rush it though. Now I could be wrong, but that’s just how I feel about it.


----------



## brockash

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Not sure if this is the place to ask but if not please redirect me
> 
> My friend and I have a trip scheduled for June 16-24. We haven’t paid it off but we have decided to reschedule for next year. Should we pay off the trip and see if wdw opens in June or not. Kind of thinking it won’t and we may get a possible deal. Or should we just reschedule it for next year? I’m not sure what to do and I figured this would be the place to check...


I guess I'd leave it and see what happens.  I'll say I don't really feel like they've offered much of a "deal" at all...anybody can get free dining if they really want it for most dates that they offered the "deal."


----------



## bgg319

mckennarose said:


> Checking in on the thread.  We cancelled our May 16-23 trip a few weeks ago, and finally this week we got the last step done with receiving a refund from our travel insurance for our offsite condo.  The only money we are out is timeshare fees.  All our tickets from both Disney and Uni were reimbursed through UT, our onsite hotel was cancelled and we got that money back and now the last step with the offsite condo is finished.
> 
> Sorry for everyone in the same boat, but I am also glad people are being responsible in not trying to make unnecessary travel.  I live in an epicenter in my state and it's unbelievable.
> 
> When I spoke with @GADisneyDad14 about starting this thread I really hoped we would be able to navigate around the virus and still be able to go.  I'm thankful to him and the other mods for allowing the thread to continue as I believe it has been proven helpful to those of us who were in the uncertain position of having upcoming trips.  I personally believe that this virus/distancing/etc. will continue in some way for the next few months, so we have not even thought about rescheduling for the rest of this year.  We're going to wait and watch for a while, mostly because we are in a very hard hit area.  I'm hoping other areas do not get hit like we are.  Stay safe everyone!



Sorry, see question below.


----------



## bgg319

Hi, is UT charging a restock fee?  Just curious, as I am about to go through the refund process as well. Thanks.


----------



## mckennarose

bgg319 said:


> Hi, is UT charging a restock fee?  Just curious, as I am about to go through the refund process as well. Thanks.


I was not charged a restocking fee, but YMMV.  I'm not sure what their policy is right now.  I was within my original 90 purchase window.

I'll be perfectly honest with you.... I fully expected the restocking fee because:
1. it is clearly listed in their return policy
2. I believe it's a Disney thing, since Disney doesn't normally refund any tickets
3. a 5% restocking fee isn't going to break me and I'm grateful for the ability to get a refund at all.

It never crossed my mind to ask them to waive the fee.  I've seen people complaining about being charged the fee, which really is only a small amount in comparison to the overall ticket price.  I don't think that's fair or accurate to accuse UT of not working with customers in this unprecedented time.  They have been helping people and actually refunded special promo tickets my daughter and her boyfriend had for Universal when they were not originally refundable.  They would've been out $1,500 and Universal would not do anything for her, not even move her tickets to the Fall.

My travel insurance for my offsite condo was actually more of a hassle to get any refund back from.  They have a notice on their website that because the virus is a known event, they will not reimburse anyone who doesn't want to keep their reservations.  I was able to get my doctor to write a letter stating I could not travel due to my underlying health issues (which is true, she doesn't want me going anywhere!) and that I need to cancel my trip.  They accepted that, as long as it didn't mention the virus at all.


----------



## Tribe

So based on most current Covid data, reading posts and polls, room availability and the speculative changes Disney may make when (if at all) opening this summer, what is everyone’s general opinion on crowds this summer? Assuming they are even open I can’t tell if it would be packed more than ever, normal packed, average, below average or dead. I know this is an educated guess with an emphasis on the word guess.


----------



## bgg319

mckennarose said:


> I was not charged a restocking fee, but YMMV.  I'm not sure what their policy is right now.  I was within my original 90 purchase window.
> 
> I'll be perfectly honest with you.... I fully expected the restocking fee because:
> 1. it is clearly listed in their return policy
> 2. I believe it's a Disney thing, since Disney doesn't normally refund any tickets
> 3. a 5% restocking fee isn't going to break me and I'm grateful for the ability to get a refund at all.
> 
> It never crossed my mind to ask them to waive the fee.  I've seen people complaining about being charged the fee, which really is only a small amount in comparison to the overall ticket price.  I don't think that's fair or accurate to accuse UT of not working with customers in this unprecedented time.  They have been helping people and actually refunded special promo tickets my daughter and her boyfriend had for Universal when they were not originally refundable.  They would've been out $1,500 and Universal would not do anything for her, not even move her tickets to the Fall.
> 
> My travel insurance for my offsite condo was actually more of a hassle to get any refund back from.  They have a notice on their website that because the virus is a known event, they will not reimburse anyone who doesn't want to keep their reservations.  I was able to get my doctor to write a letter stating I could not travel due to my underlying health issues (which is true, she doesn't want me going anywhere!) and that I need to cancel my trip.  They accepted that, as long as it didn't mention the virus at all.



Thanks.  I am not going to argue with them over a restocking fee, but naturally don’t want to pay it if I don’t have too.


----------



## TropicalDIS

coolingjupiter said:


> Thank you.  I might still cancel by 4/21 because I don’t want to make my final payment if I’m not going.  Thanks again!



Final payment is not due until 7 days out. You have time to wait if you want to.


----------



## yulilin3

Tribe said:


> So based on most current Covid data, reading posts and polls, room availability and the speculative changes Disney may make when (if at all) opening this summer, what is everyone’s general opinion on crowds this summer? Assuming they are even open I can’t tell if it would be packed more than ever, normal packed, average, below average or dead. I know this is an educated guess with an emphasis on the word guess.


This thread is focused on what Disney is doing.  Speculation on what might happen can be done in the news and rumors forum


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> This thread is focused on what Disney is doing.  Speculation on what might happen can be done in the news and rumors forum


Caveat though, the thread on news and rumors should also be on topic. We don't need posts about studies on masks, vaccines, etc. on here or there. Trying to keep it as Disney as possible


----------



## BillDB

mckennarose said:


> I was not charged a restocking fee, but YMMV.  I'm not sure what their policy is right now.  I was within my original 90 purchase window.



Interested in the Undercover Tourist restocking fee as well. It is not the end of the world but would be nice to not have to pay. If anyone else has had different experiences with this (ie. cancelling but NOT getting the 5% restocking fee waived) please let me know!

@*mckennarose, I believe the restocking fee is just 5% removed from your refund and not an additional charge. Is it possible to determine how much you were refunded, either via an email receipt maybe or credit card slip, to determine if you were indeed refunded the full amount?*


----------



## mckennarose

BillDB said:


> Interested in the Undercover Tourist restocking fee as well. It is not the end of the world but would be nice to not have to pay. If anyone else has had different experiences with this (ie. cancelling but NOT getting the 5% restocking fee waived) please let me know!
> 
> @*@mckennarose, I believe the restocking fee is just 5% removed from your refund and not an additional charge. Is it possible to determine how much you were refunded, either via an email receipt maybe or credit card slip, to determine if you were indeed refunded the full amount?*



Your best bet is to call them directly and ask about your specific situation.


----------



## sbd78

I have a tentative room/dining plan/ticket package booked for end of June through beginning of July. I'd prefer to get the 4-park magic ticket as it will save me some money but I don't want to pay for tickets upfront with all the uncertainty. My fastpass+ date is at the end of this month. Does anyone know, since I'm eligible to change or cancel up to the check in date, can I modify to a ticketless package and purchase the 4 park magic ticket without losing my fastpasses if things look good that the trip is a go once we get closer to check in date? TIA


----------



## GADisneyDad14

sbd78 said:


> I have a tentative room/dining plan/ticket package booked for end of June through beginning of July. I'd prefer to get the 4-park magic ticket as it will save me some money but I don't want to pay for tickets upfront with all the uncertainty. My fastpass+ date is at the end of this month. Does anyone know, since I'm eligible to change or cancel up to the check in date, can I modify to a ticketless package and purchase the 4 park magic ticket without losing my fastpasses if things look good that the trip is a go once we get closer to check in date? TIA



You won’t lose any FPs so long as you have tickets in your account.  It doesn’t matter where the tickets come from (package, buying them directly, etc), they just need to be there.  The general recommendation is to buy tickets first then modify your package.


----------



## sbd78

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You won’t lose any FPs so long as you have tickets in your account.  It doesn’t matter where the tickets come from (package, buying them directly, etc).  The general recommendation is to buy your tickets first then modify your package.


Awesome, thanks so much for the info!


----------



## zemmer

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Ok, I guess will agree to disagree then.  We aren't talking about policies prior to 30 days before check-in.
> 
> The waiving of change fees was done on March 11 before Disney ever announced they were closing.  The change to the cancellation policy was made the evening they closed the parks (right after they made the announcement), but the resorts were to remain open.
> 
> I was one of those guests that was able to cancel with no penalty within 30 days of check-in even though the resorts remained open for most of my vacation.  I canceled a package booking 5 days prior to check-in and got a full refund including my $200 deposit.  That's a change in policy.
> 
> It also applies to guests who, currently, have package reservations for May and June (which haven't automatically canceled yet).  Their package balances aren't due until 7 days prior to check-in now, due to the changes in terms and conditions, and they can cancel up to one day prior to checking in (up until a June 30 check-in), even if the parks and resorts are open at that point.  This is completely different than the normal terms and conditions for a WDW package.  So, if by .01% of vacationers you mean everyone booked for May and June who can now pay 7 days prior instead of 30 and get a 100% refund 1 day prior to their trip, well, then, ok!  It's not misleading, while WDW typically waives the change fee (I'm with you on that one), the balance due date (7 days prior until further notice) and cancellation policy (1-day prior until June 30) are completely different than the normal terms and conditions.


I keep reading that I can pay in full just 7 days before my end of June package, but I can't find that information anywhere on a Disney website. Have you seen it in writing or is it what CM are saying on the phone? 
Thanks!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

zemmer said:


> I keep reading that I can pay in full just 7 days before my end of June package, but I can't find that information anywhere on a Disney website. Have you seen it in writing or is it what CM are saying on the phone?
> Thanks!



This is the wording on DTA "Effective March 15, 2020, until further notice, we’re making a temporary adjustment to our final payment policy for *Walt Disney World* and *Disneyland* Resort packages booked through Walt Disney Travel Company. For existing bookings, final payment to WDTC will now be due 7 days prior to Guest arrival. Payment may be made online or by phone. For new package reservations made through DTA, with arrival in less than 30 days, payments will be due in full."


----------



## BillDB

mckennarose said:


> Your best bet is to call them directly and ask about your specific situation.



@mckennarose  Yeah for sure, was just curious if you knew if you ended up getting the full refund back or if it was just 95% of what you paid (as opposed to an extra charge). Would be cool to know before going into the call if there's some precedent!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

A reminder of the rules of this thread as have been repeated numerous times by TPAS moderators:  this is not a park operations prediction/speculation or virus discussion thread.  There are countless other corners of the DIS better suited to rumors and speculation. 

Here we are tracking official Disney announcements, updates, and resulting ticket/AP/planning implications. 

Off topic posts will continue to be removed.

Thank you.


----------



## mavadell

BillDB said:


> @mckennarose  Yeah for sure, was just curious if you knew if you ended up getting the full refund back or if it was just 95% of what you paid (as opposed to an extra charge). Would be cool to know before going into the call if there's some precedent!


I emailed and cancelled my UT tickets last week and was only offered a 95% refund. I was also within my 90 days with hard tickets and had to pay to ship them back.


----------



## BillDB

mavadell said:


> I emailed and cancelled my UT tickets last week and was only offered a 95% refund. I was also within my 90 days with hard tickets and had to pay to ship them back.



@mavadell when was your trip scheduled for? That's a bit disconcerting to hear. I'm also surprised you had to ship them back, I would think they should be able to disconnect the ticket electronically.


----------



## Sabeking

I received the annual pass holder email about an extension date or refund choice. They stated further information to come. I decided to go ahead and call the number they gave and ask questions since it has been a week I think. They gathered my info and then transferred me to the annual pass holders department where I then got a message that said, “ this number is no longer in service, we value your experience and wonder if you would like to complete a one minute survey.”  That got me thinking oh crap...they have already gone out of business!! Lol! Anyway I called back and was routed to the right person. I requested a prorated refund. Our annual passes are up on May 29th. I was told they would process a refund when they open back up. When I asked how I would receive the money back they said it would go back to the original form of payment. I can’t remember what credit card I used and recently had fraud occur on a card so it was reported stolen and I have a new card. So, I thought I read up thread someone mentioned a Disney gift card they received I think for a annual pass refund ( maybe there’s already expired).  Does anyone know how you would get the refund back if you don’t have the card you charged it to anymore? I am hoping I don’t get a Disney gift card.


----------



## Sunelis

Sabeking said:


> I received the annual pass holder email about an extension date or refund choice. They stated further information to come. I decided to go ahead and call the number they gave and ask questions since it has been a week I think. They gathered my info and then transferred me to the annual pass holders department where I then got a message that said, “ this number is no longer in service, we value your experience and wonder if you would like to complete a one minute survey.”  That got me thinking oh crap...they have already gone out of business!! Lol! Anyway I called back and was routed to the right person. I requested a prorated refund. Our annual passes are up on May 29th. I was told they would process a refund when they open back up. When I asked how I would receive the money back they said it would go back to the original form of payment. I can’t remember what credit card I used and recently had fraud occur on a card so it was reported stolen and I have a new card. So, I thought I read up thread someone mentioned a Disney gift card they received I think for a annual pass refund. Does anyone know how you would get the refund back if you don’t have the card you charged it to anymore? I hoping I don’t get a Disney gift card.



My father had the same thing happened to him (the fraud and the need to refund something). They refunded on the deactivated card and he had to contact his card company to have the amount transferred to the new card.


----------



## PolyAddict

Sabeking said:


> I received the annual pass holder email about an extension date or refund choice. They stated further information to come. I decided to go ahead and call the number they gave and ask questions since it has been a week I think. They gathered my info and then transferred me to the annual pass holders department where I then got a message that said, “ this number is no longer in service, we value your experience and wonder if you would like to complete a one minute survey.”  That got me thinking oh crap...they have already gone out of business!! Lol! Anyway I called back and was routed to the right person. I requested a prorated refund. Our annual passes are up on May 29th. I was told they would process a refund when they open back up. When I asked how I would receive the money back they said it would go back to the original form of payment. I can’t remember what credit card I used and recently had fraud occur on a card so it was reported stolen and I have a new card. So, I thought I read up thread someone mentioned a Disney gift card they received I think for a annual pass refund ( maybe there’s already expired).  Does anyone know how you would get the refund back if you don’t have the card you charged it to anymore? I am hoping I don’t get a Disney gift card.


Can I ask how much refund you received?  Mine expires exactly one month before that.


----------



## Sabeking

PolyAddict said:


> Can I ask how much refund you received?  Mine expires exactly one month before that.



She didn’t tell me and I really couldn’t ask because they could open before the end of May so maybe they would only give back the portion when they are actually closed. I did some really rough math and figured maybe we would get about 800 back. Four people at 10.90 a day for around 73 days. Honestly, I don’t remember how much the tickets were then; maybe 900 or so a piece. All rough math or wishful thinking


----------



## Gillian

Does anyone have info on group trips through Disney or know where I can ask? Our school was scheduled for late March and we were told by the travel agent that the Disney office that handles ticket refunds is closed. They were hard tickets that had to be sent back, I believe. The kids also had onsite hotel reservations. Parents are getting upset.


----------



## yulilin3

Gillian said:


> Does anyone have info on group trips through Disney or know where I can ask? Our school was scheduled for late March and we were told by the travel agent that the Disney office that handles ticket refunds is closed. They were hard tickets that had to be sent back, I believe. The kids also had onsite hotel reservations. Parents are getting upset.


If 407 939-5277 can't help, email wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## subtchr

Gillian said:


> Does anyone have info on group trips through Disney or know where I can ask? Our school was scheduled for late March and we were told by the travel agent that the Disney office that handles ticket refunds is closed. They were hard tickets that had to be sent back, I believe. The kids also had onsite hotel reservations. Parents are getting upset.



Is there a reason you think the travel company is lying to you? Believe me, they would LOVE to get a refund on those tickets, and give it to you, but the group travel department at Disney is closed. Please be patient. These companies are doing everything they can to help their clients, in the hope of surviving this crisis.


----------



## randumb0

I still don't understand. Is there an option to take the refund and the extension or is it either or?


----------



## brockash

subtchr said:


> Is there a reason you think the travel company is lying to you? Believe me, they would LOVE to get a refund on those tickets, and give it to you, but the group travel department at Disney is closed. Please be patient. These companies are doing everything they can to help their clients, in the hope of surviving this crisis.


Am I missing something?  Why do you think the OP thinks "they're" lying to her?  OP just seemed to be asking if anyone had more information in a situation that I'm sure is frustrating on many different levels.  It wouldn't be the first time someone has asked for more information and didn't rely solely on what a stranger, TA, or even CM for that matter told them.  I think most would try to gain more information.


----------



## mavadell

BillDB said:


> @mavadell when was your trip scheduled for? That's a bit disconcerting to hear. I'm also surprised you had to ship them back, I would think they should be able to disconnect the ticket electronically.


My trip was scheduled for May 10 thru 15.


----------



## yulilin3

mckennarose said:


> I just saw a post on another thread that on Trip Advisor the Disney hotels are listed as closed until July 31, 2020.  I went on and checked a couple of them (OKW, CR, ASM, AKL, POR) and it says "this business is closed until 7/31/20".  Interestingly, Swan and Dolphin don't have the same note.  It will let me go through and make a booking before July 31... at least as far as I can get without paying.
> 
> Was there an announcement from Disney about the closure lasting until July 31 that I missed?


Disney is still showing an apparent opening May 3rd on the HUB
On the website they have rates for rooms starting in June


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

yulilin3 said:


> Disney is still showing an apparent opening May 3rd on the HUB


What's the HUB?  I just tried to book a vacation starting May 3 (just to see what happened) and there's no availability at any resort.


----------



## yulilin3

randumb0 said:


> I still don't understand. Is there an option to take the refund and the extension or is it either or?


for AP? you have to call and they will make a note on your account
I do the monthly payments and I chose to not get the March refund payment and have them extend the AP whenever they know the number of days


----------



## sponica

GeorgiaHoo said:


> What's the HUB?  I just tried to book a vacation starting May 3 (just to see what happened) and there's no availability at any resort.



The HUB is the internal communication for cast members. Disney is currently NOT taking reservations for May (I would assume if they do open it's to keep the numbers low and if they don't open it's fewer people that would have to be accommodated)


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

sponica said:


> The HUB is the internal communication for cast members. Disney is currently NOT taking reservations for May (I would assume if they do open it's to keep the numbers low and if they don't open it's fewer people that would have to be accommodated)


Ah, thanks.  On edit, I thought I read that they also canceled all reservations for May?


----------



## yulilin3

GeorgiaHoo said:


> What's the HUB?  I just tried to book a vacation starting May 3 (just to see what happened) and there's no availability at any resort.


it's the internal CM website.
I think we can all agree that the resort is not reopening in May, I was just giving the info that the CM have out there


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

yulilin3 said:


> it's the internal CM website.
> I think we can all agree that the resort is not reopening in May, I was just giving the info that the CM have out there


Cool, I just thought I had missed something new.  Thanks again


----------



## Dave006

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Ah, thanks.  On edit, I thought I read that they also canceled all reservations for May?


Currently Disney is only making rolling cancellations through May 2nd.

Dave


----------



## Meriweather

I wish they would hurry up and cancel mine!!
My OCD makes it hard to see it still sitting there...........and then there is the June cruise


----------



## subtchr

brockash said:


> Am I missing something?  Why do you think the OP thinks "they're" lying to her?  OP just seemed to be asking if anyone had more information in a situation that I'm sure is frustrating on many different levels.  It wouldn't be the first time someone has asked for more information and didn't rely solely on what a stranger, TA, or even CM for that matter told them.  I think most would try to gain more information.



I probably could have worded it differently, but I wrote that because she said that the travel company told them the group ticket office is closed, which it is. She may just be asking for information, but unless someone could tell her that the office is NOT closed (i.e, the travel company was not being truthful), there is nothing that can be done about those tickets or reservations. 

Everyone in the travel industry is on edge. Real people with real jobs that are at best in limbo, and at worst just plain gone. Yes, potential travelers are also real people, with possible job issues as well, but we all hope that with some patience and understanding, we can get through this and come out the other side sooner rather than later.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Gillian said:


> Does anyone have info on group trips through Disney or know where I can ask? Our school was scheduled for late March and we were told by the travel agent that the Disney office that handles ticket refunds is closed. They were hard tickets that had to be sent back, I believe. The kids also had onsite hotel reservations. Parents are getting upset.





subtchr said:


> Is there a reason you think the travel company is lying to you? Believe me, they would LOVE to get a refund on those tickets, and give it to you, *but the group travel department at Disney is closed*. Please be patient. These companies are doing everything they can to help their clients, in the hope of surviving this crisis.



The groups department is not closed.  I, literally, just spoke to them.  They have remained open throughout this entire time in order to deal with existing and new, future bookings.

OP, try calling 1-407-939-4686.  I don't know if they will speak with you as you are not the TA, but perhaps they can give you some insight as to how to proceed.  It is possible the tickets were not purchased through groups, but none of the WDW ticket offices are closed.  If you get through to groups, you can ask about your tickets.  If they don't offer you any information, try calling 407-566-4985 which is the "existing tickets" dept.

I'm sorry the TA is not helping you through this situation.  There are tons of TA's out there that are dealing with both WDTC and group reservations and, except for the initial cancellations when hold times were exceptionally long, it really hasn't been difficult, at this point, to get through to the right departments at WDW and handle these issues.  I'm not sure why you are getting such a runaround.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

subtchr said:


> I probably could have worded it differently, but I wrote that because she said that the travel company told them the group ticket office is closed, which it is. *She may just be asking for information, but unless someone could tell her that the office is NOT closed* (i.e, the travel company was not being truthful), there is nothing that can be done about those tickets or reservations.
> 
> Everyone in the travel industry is on edge. Real people with real jobs that are at best in limbo, and at worst just plain gone. Yes, potential travelers are also real people, with possible job issues as well, but we all hope that with some patience and understanding, we can get through this and come out the other side sooner rather than later.



Groups is not closed.


----------



## karen4546

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Ah, thanks.  On edit, I thought I read that they also canceled all reservations for May?



Idk where you read it, but as of now they have not canceled our May 23 resort reservation or any of , our DVC reservation, or our dining reservations.  Flights are still good to go also-cheaper though.


----------



## subtchr

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Groups is not closed.



The department that handles returns and refunds for youth group bookings is, or was as of late last week. I have not heard if that changed as of this week.


----------



## Gillian

Thank you for everyone that replied to my post. I can't contact the travel agent directly,  because I'm not in charge. Just looking for some clarity, because we and the other families have a lot of money out for this trip.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

karen4546 said:


> Idk where you read it, but as of now they have not canceled our May 23 resort reservation or any of , our DVC reservation, or our dining reservations.  Flights are still good to go also-cheaper though.


I've seen a few posts that Disney has unilaterally canceled reservations, at least ADRs.  Here's a quote from April 8 post: 

"My 5/2 ADRs got canceled this morning. None of the rest of my May trip ADRs or FPs have been canceled yet and my resort has not been canceled."

I suppose they could reopen in May, but they aren't taking any reservations for May.


----------



## subtchr

Gillian said:


> Thank you for everyone that replied to my post. I can't contact the travel agent directly,  because I'm not in charge. Just looking for some clarity, because we and the other families have a lot of money out for this trip.



I understand, and sympathize. But since the company cannot get a refund from Disney yet, they can’t give it to you, yet. As soon as Disney processes it, I’m sure you will see it. I hope that is soon!


----------



## imjustafatkid

GeorgiaHoo said:


> What's the HUB?  I just tried to book a vacation starting May 3 (just to see what happened) and there's no availability at any resort.



I have a May 3-9 trip booked at WDW, and so far Disney has not cancelled our trip. Expecting that to happen any day now.

ETA: We're at Animal Kingdom Lodge from the 4th-9th. If they open at all, I'm betting we won't be able to go on the 3rd because we don't have a resort reservation for that day.


----------



## Meriweather

imjustafatkid said:


> I have a May 3-9 trip booked at WDW, and so far Disney has not cancelled our trip. Expecting that to happen any day now.
> 
> ETA: We're at Animal Kingdom Lodge from the 4th-9th. If they open at all, I'm betting we won't be able to go on the 3rd because we don't have a resort reservation for that day.



My reservation is still intact for May 2..............keep expecting it to be cancelled.


----------



## imjustafatkid

Meriweather said:


> My reservation is still intact for May 2..............keep expecting it to be cancelled.



I'm hoping they don't cancel, but am fully expecting it to happen any day this week.


----------



## subtchr

DisneyWishes14 said:


> The groups department is not closed.  I, literally, just spoke to them.  They have remained open throughout this entire time in order to deal with existing and new, future bookings.
> 
> OP, try calling 1-407-939-4686.  I don't know if they will speak with you as you are not the TA, but perhaps they can give you some insight as to how to proceed.  It is possible the tickets were not purchased through groups, but none of the WDW ticket offices are closed.  If you get through to groups, you can ask about your tickets.  If they don't offer you any information, try calling 407-566-4985 which is the "existing tickets" dept.
> 
> I'm sorry the TA is not helping you through this situation.  There are tons of TA's out there that are dealing with both WDTC and group reservations and, except for the initial cancellations when hold times were exceptionally long, it really hasn't been difficult, at this point, to get through to the right departments at WDW and handle these issues.  I'm not sure why you are getting such a runaround.



I assumed this was a Youth Groups reservation, not a standard group one. Sorry if I was mistaken. Youth Groups are not processing any refunds yet.


----------



## Meriweather

imjustafatkid said:


> I'm hoping they don't cancel, but am fully expecting it to happen any day this week.



I'm hoping they do cancel.....we aren't going. Already canceled the air.


----------



## imjustafatkid

Meriweather said:


> I'm hoping they do cancel.....we aren't going. Already canceled the air.



Won't they let you cancel anyway?


----------



## Meriweather

DVC so I have wait until they cancel so the points will go back to my account instead of going in holding (which has to be used in a certain amount of time)


----------



## Krandor

Meriweather said:


> DVC so I have wait until they cancel so the points will go back to my account instead of going in holding (which has to be used in a certain amount of time)



Points are not going into holding right now.


----------



## imjustafatkid

Meriweather said:


> DVC so I have wait until they cancel so the points will go back to my account instead of going in holding (which has to be used in a certain amount of time)



Oh gotcha. DVC here also. We'll reschedule if we have to, but would prefer to go as planned. I'm pretty sure it's going to go the way you want though.


----------



## Meriweather

Krandor said:


> Points are not going into holding right now.



Really.....I thought I read they did unless Disney cancelled the reservations.
That's good to know, I don't want to call unless I have to so I am hoping they will cancel and just erase everything. I'll keep an eye on it


----------



## Krandor

Meriweather said:


> Really.....I thought I read they did unless Disney cancelled the reservations.
> That's good to know, I don't want to call unless I have to so I am hoping they will cancel and just erase everything. I'll keep an eye on it



This is what is says oon the DVC site. The second setence is the key. 

"Vacation Points returned due to a cancellation of a Resort reservation will not be placed in a holding account and will be returned to the current Use Year. This applies to all reservations checking in within the next 30 days."


----------



## MMSM

But if it’s during closure can you still roll them over for next use year?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Gillian said:


> Thank you for everyone that replied to my post. I can't contact the travel agent directly,  because I'm not in charge. Just looking for some clarity, because we and the other families have a lot of money out for this trip.



I totally understand your frustration.  I hope your situation is resolved soon.


----------



## Meriweather

Krandor said:


> This is what is says oon the DVC site. The second setence is the key.
> 
> "Vacation Points returned due to a cancellation of a Resort reservation will not be placed in a holding account and will be returned to the current Use Year. This applies to all reservations checking in within the next 30 days."



I did see that. It is dated March 31......so 30 days is the end of April


----------



## squirk

karen4546 said:


> Idk where you read it, but as of now they have not canceled our May 23 resort reservation or any of , our DVC reservation, or our dining reservations.  Flights are still good to go also-cheaper though.



Same for me - May 23 arrival at Treehouses still active in MDE, as are all FPs and dining.  Everything looks normal, at least right now.


----------



## BridgetR3

We are also still holding onto our late May reservation for senior trip in hopes that we get to go even if it's just for some pool time and restaurants.  *hoping for pixie dust but planning to reschedule*


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

karen4546 said:


> Idk where you read it, but as of now they have not canceled our May 23 resort reservation or any of , our DVC reservation, or our dining reservations.  Flights are still good to go also-cheaper though.


And maybe I was thinking of the fact that Universal announced they are closed through "at least May 31."  There's been so much info just not sure.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Just got an email that my May dates are impacted by the closure. May 6-10 was our reservation at Ft Wilderness


----------



## karen4546

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Just got an email that my May dates are impacted by the closure. May 6-10 was our reservation at Ft Wilderness



I'm sorry about your reservation.  Did this come from WDW communications?


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

karen4546 said:


> I'm sorry about your reservation.  Did this come from WDW communications?



Yes it did.   I have made a backup reservation in June, fingers crossed. The offer won't apply to us, I highlighted the campsite exclusion in the terms at the bottom. 

Here is the whole text (sorry this will be long):

From: disneydestinations@visit.disneydestinations.com

*Important: Disney Resort Hotel Closures*

In keeping with our focus on the well-being of our Guests and Cast Members during these rapidly changing times, _Disney Resort_ hotels and theme parks at _Walt Disney World_ Resort are currently closed until further notice.

Your upcoming travel dates are impacted by these closures. You have the option to modify or cancel your _Disney Resort_hotel reservation or _Walt Disney Travel Company_ package up to your original check-in date. If no action is taken, we will process any refund due to your original form of payment if a payment had been made. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your Travel Professional. Note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as nonrefundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for _Walt Disney Travel Company_ packages.

*Enjoy a special summer offer*
Because your _Walt Disney World_ reservation is affected, you’re invited to reschedule a magical vacation and take advantage of a special package offer. After all, summertime is the perfect time to make the kind of cherished memories that we all need—now more than ever.

*Get a FREE dining plan *
when you purchase a non-discounted _Walt Disney Travel Co._package that includes Theme Park tickets and accommodations at a select _Disney Resort_ hotel.

Valid for arrivals June 1–September 30, 2020.
Book through May 31.

This offer is valid only for Guests who previously booked a vacation package or room reservation to stay at a _Disney Resort_ hotel at _Walt Disney World_ Resort for travel dates March 16 to May 31, 2020.

Offer not valid for reservations canceled before March 1, 2020.

This offer is subject to availability. Length-of-stay requirements may apply. Everyone in the same room must be on the same package. Theme Park tickets valid for admission beginning on date of check-in and must be used within a limited period of time, depending on length of stay and ticket type. Visit *DisneyWorld.com/usage* for more details. See Important Detailsbelow.

Call *(407) 939-4251* or your Travel Professional to learn more or book.

Rest assured, we will continue to monitor the situation and make timely decisions based on expert guidance. For the latest information, please visit *DisneyWorld.com/Updates*.

We thank you for your continued understanding, and we hope to see ya this summer!

*IMPORTANT DETAILS*
Cannot be combined with any other discount or promotion. Advance reservation required. *Offer excludes campsites.* Dining plan excludes gratuities. Some Table-Service restaurants may have limited or no availability at time of package purchase. Children ages 3–9 must choose from the children’s menu, if available. _Walt Disney Travel Company_ CST#1022229-50


----------



## ryman471

If you just now got this and it still says can start booking June 1st, they must still think they have a decent fighting chance to open June 1st, just a lot of restrictions i am guessing.


----------



## indylaw99

I'm so confused why they are offering this special deal to encourage people to rebook for starting June 1 if there is absolutely no way they are going to open up everything by then. Aren't they just creating more work and more disappointment by not only making everyone think they will get to go this summer but also offering them the free dining? I can understand why they did it at the very start when they were super optimistic that things would be "normal" by June 1, but now they just have even more reservations that are going to need to be cancelled or moved in the next couple of months if they don't open June 1. 

I know none of us has any answers, but it will be interesting to see if they continue to offer this special deal once May gets here. We have a reservation for starting Memorial Day for DVC but also a backup reservation for July. And we just bought annual passes in February but haven't activated them. So we won't get any of the emails like the one above about the special deals. I appreciate the people posting them because they might give us a little insight as we see them changing (or not!).


----------



## DebbieB

MMSM said:


> But if it’s during closure can you still roll them over for next use year?



Depends.    Banking windows and point expirations haven’t changed.


----------



## eleven24

I think a bigger question is SHOULD the parks reopen, what mitigation efforts are you willing to accept and still keep your reservation?  Have a July 10th reservation for my son and I for our annual visit - this time being more special as he's graduating HS and entering college with a desire to be an Imagineer.  

Obviously the first consideration is the risk of contracting the virus considering there will still be no vaccine.  But from a Disney park experience perspective, part of the experience IS booking FP's, strategizing the wait lines, talking to people in line, talking to people while dining... the whole experience will likely be dramatically different.  Even how we strategize to beat the heat makes for part of our experience.  Having to do all of that while wearing a mask in 95 degree heat?  

At what point, even if Disney Parks open does it become a "let's just wait until next year" decision?


----------



## yulilin3

eleven24 said:


> I think a bigger question is SHOULD the parks reopen, what mitigation efforts are you willing to accept and still keep your reservation?  Have a July 10th reservation for my son and I for our annual visit - this time being more special as he's graduating HS and entering college with a desire to be an Imagineer.
> 
> Obviously the first consideration is the risk of contracting the virus considering there will still be no vaccine.  But from a Disney park experience perspective, part of the experience IS booking FP's, strategizing the wait lines, talking to people in line, talking to people while dining... the whole experience will likely be dramatically different.  Even how we strategize to beat the heat makes for part of our experience.  Having to do all of that while wearing a mask in 95 degree heat?
> 
> At what point, even if Disney Parks open does it become a "let's just wait until next year" decision?


This type of post belongs over on the news and rumors forum. 
This thread is for wdw announcements/ facts and not conjecture of what might happen


----------



## SMRT-1

Just got a cancellation email from Disney for my 5/8 Villains After Hours tickets. They still show up in my account at the moment, but given the email, I suspect they'll be gone soon. Nothing yet about my 5/5 DiveQuest and 5/10 Royal Tea Garden Tour reservations, though.


----------



## doubtingthomas6

Not to argue or anything but I feel like that post is pretty valid and something that a lot of people in this thread are probably starting to really think about.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

doubtingthomas6 said:


> Not to argue or anything but I feel like that post is pretty valid and something that a lot of people in this thread are probably starting to really think about.


I think that it is almost impossible for the mods to remain impartial and not, albeit subconsciously, allow their own political bias to influence their decisions. They can only do their best and we must accept that.


----------



## yulilin3

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I think that it is almost impossible for the mods to remain impartial and not, albeit subconsciously, allow their own political bias to influence their decisions. They can only do their best and we must accept that.


Personally i try for each thread to stay as close to topic as possible,  if we start allowing different topics then it's hard to find the info the thread was originally opened for.  The dis guidelines are very strict on no political talk at all


----------



## Gentry2004

indylaw99 said:


> I'm so confused why they are offering this special deal to encourage people to rebook for starting June 1 if there is absolutely no way they are going to open up everything by then. Aren't they just creating more work and more disappointment by not only making everyone think they will get to go this summer but also offering them the free dining? I can understand why they did it at the very start when they were super optimistic that things would be "normal" by June 1, but now they just have even more reservations that are going to need to be cancelled or moved in the next couple of months if they don't open June 1.
> 
> I know none of us has any answers, but it will be interesting to see if they continue to offer this special deal once May gets here. We have a reservation for starting Memorial Day for DVC but also a backup reservation for July. And we just bought annual passes in February but haven't activated them. So we won't get any of the emails like the one above about the special deals. I appreciate the people posting them because they might give us a little insight as we see them changing (or not!).



I think this is strange too.


----------



## SMRT-1

Park hours have been updated to show closed through 5/9.

Also, after getting the cancellation email yesterday, my 5/8 VAH tickets finally dropped off my account this morning.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SMRT-1 said:


> Park hours have been updated to show closed through 5/



Thank you for posting this, it always helps to have eyes/reports on the changes Disney makes to their calendars and various websites.


----------



## Tess

SMRT-1 said:


> Park hours have been updated to show closed through 5/9.
> 
> Also, after getting the cancellation email yesterday, my 5/8 VAH tickets finally dropped off my account this morning.



Funny how Disney operates. . .we are booked from 5/7-15/20 and all of our FPs and reservation are intact at this point.  We know it is going to be cancelled but have been waiting for Disney to formally announce.  I have already moved all of my dining to our October 2020 trip (fingers crossed it is a go).  I wonder why some plans have been removed for people and others have not yet been notified.  Just odd I think.


----------



## SMRT-1

Tess said:


> Funny how Disney operates. . .we are booked from 5/7-15/20 and all of our FPs and reservation are intact at this point.  We know it is going to be cancelled but have been waiting for Disney to formally announce.  I have already moved all of my dining to our October 2020 trip (fingers crossed it is a go).  I wonder why some plans have been removed for people and others have not yet been notified.  Just odd I think.


I can't speak to what Disney's process is for cancelling things; however, it did take a day or two after they updated the hours through 5/2 for my 5/2 FP+ to drop off my account.


----------



## Meriweather

Everything is still in my account.....room, fast pass, dining and VAH.....guess it takes awhile for them to get to all the accounts


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GADisneyDad14 said:


> My every few day friendly reminder:  This is an on topic / fact based thread covering and tracking official Disney announcements about theme park operations, related planning implications, and our collective experiences dealing with the myriad of complications involved with rescheduling.  There is an entire separate board on the DIS dedicated to Disney Rumors and News, including a vibrant discussion here full of park opening / operations speculation: Walt Disney World and Disneyland Operational Updates due to Coronavirus



Quoting myself so I don't have to type the same thing for the 20th time.

There are numerous rumors about what theme park operations may be like in the future, but until Disney makes any announcements or reopens and we have real-world experiences, for now it's all speculation.  Feel free to join an existing thread on the Rumors & News board to add your voice to that type of discussion.  There are a few threads on the Theme Parks Community sub-board talking about what will get you back to the parks. 

Don't see a thread covering what you want to talk about?   Start a new one.  The DIS is an open discussion board and so long as DISBoard Guidelines are followed, cases such as this thread where we are requesting a narrow on-topic focus to avoid topics with no resolutions spiraling out of control, or cases where a thread may be moved or merged for organizational purposes (eg, multiple threads on the same topic), nearly anything goes.

Thanks all.


----------



## jamescanuck2001

yulilin3 said:


> Personally i try for each thread to stay as close to topic as possible,  if we start allowing different topics then it's hard to find the info the thread was originally opened for.  The dis guidelines are very strict on no political talk at all



I made a few posts related to coronavirus research, not political, and they were removed.  Yet the thread title says covid-19/coronavirus info?

Don't understand how my posts were off topic.


----------



## yulilin3

jamescanuck2001 said:


> I made a few posts related to coronavirus research, not political, and they were removed.  Yet the thread title says covid-19/coronavirus info?
> 
> Don't understand how my posts were off topic.


This thread is focused on wdw and the impact of the virus in terms of operations with verified/ announced info by Disney.   Like when wdw announced when the parks,  DS, resorts were closing,  next will be announcements on reopenings and operational changes,  if any. People have also posted how they have received refunds, how they have called and  their changes in plans
Everything else belongs in other threads


----------



## jamescanuck2001

yulilin3 said:


> This thread is focused on wdw and the impact of the virus in terms of operations with verified/ announced info by Disney.   Like when wdw announced when the parks,  DS, resorts were closing,  next will be announcements on reopenings and operational changes,  if any. People have also posted how they have received refunds, how they have called and  their changes in plans
> Everything else belongs in other threads



It certainly is not clear.  Should take covid-19/coronavirus out of the title.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI, while nothing material here, Disney tweaked the AP language a bit on their operational update page.  Changes captured below:

*Annual Passes*
This is a truly unprecedented time for all of us, and we want to thank you for your patience as we work through the many details related to the temporary closure of the theme parks. We recognize this may be a challenging time, so we wanted to share how we will assist our Annual Passholders.


*If you are an Annual Passholder who has paid in full:*
As previously announced, all active Walt Disney World Resort Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the theme parks.

As an alternative, and in lieu of an extension of their passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the theme park closure period. Information will be provided soon on how to choose this option.

As an alternative, and in lieu of an extension of their passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the park closure period. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact VIPASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.


*If you are an Annual Passholder on the monthly payment plan:*
Effective April 5, 2020, we will automatically stop and waive all upcoming monthly payments while the theme parks are closed. On April 5, 2020, we automatically stopped and will waive monthly payments due while the theme parks are closed.  We will also retroactively refund payments made between March 14 through April 4, 2020. Payments will resume on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment dates once the parks reopen. Please note, pass expiration dates will not be extended and passes will expire upon their originally scheduled expiration dates.

As an alternative, Guests who are paying for Walt Disney World Annual Passes using our monthly payment program may choose to have their monthly payments postponed starting with payments due April 5, 2020 through the park closure period, and then resumed on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment date once the parks reopen. Postponed payments will be collected in the months following the end of the Passholder’s currently scheduled payment term. The pass will be extended the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the theme parks. Information will be provided soon on how to choose this option.  To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact VIPASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939 7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.

Our Annual Passholders are some of our most loyal Guests, and we stand ready to help during this incredibly uncertain time. If you have any questions, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.


----------



## yulilin3

jamescanuck2001 said:


> It certainly is not clear.  Should take covid-19/coronavirus out of the title.


If you read post 1 and basically every single daily reminder from @GADisneyDad14  you can see how we're trying to keep it focused on the subject


----------



## jamescanuck2001

yulilin3 said:


> If you read post 1 and basically every single daily reminder from @GADisneyDad14  you can see how we're trying to keep it focused on the subject



No one can possibly read every post.  If there needs to be a daily reminder, that may indicate the title confuses not just me, but many.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

So the TLDR version of the "Information to be provided soon on how to select an AP refund"....... "call the Passholder line and be prepared to wait."


----------



## yulilin3

jamescanuck2001 said:


> No one can possibly read every post.  If there needs to be a daily reminder, that may indicate the title confuses not just me, but many.


No one is asking to read every post,  just post 1


----------



## Miffy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So the TLDR version of the "Information to be provided soon on how to select an AP refund"....... "call the Passholder line and be prepared to wait."


Seriously. Also, at this point, how could I possibly know what I want to do about my AP? It renewed in March (I paid in January) and I had a trip planned in 2 weeks, which I canceled. I have another trip planned in December, and absent a working crystal ball, I have no way of knowing if that will happen either. It's possible that I won't need an AP again until a year from now. I'd love to put a hold on it and have it reactivated when I'm actually going to use it instead of getting money back and then having to buy a new AP without the 15% discount.

Of course, who knows what an AP will cost next year? Maybe it'll be a 20-month AP, for example. Hey, I can dream, right?

I am seriously missing WDW. @GADisneyDad14, I wish we were on the RotR BG thread instead of this. Oh, for the good old days.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

GADisneyDad14 said:


> VIPASSHOLDER Support


I haven’t decided what to do yet but if you hear mention of an e mail address for the above, can you post it please?


----------



## yulilin3

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I haven’t decided what to do yet but if you hear mention of an e mail address for the above, can you post it please?


there's no email for AP but you can email wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

yulilin3 said:


> there's no email for AP but you can email wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


Thank you.


----------



## PrincessV

FWIW... I called the VIPassholder line shortly after the wording on the website changed. At least some of those VIP calls are being rerouted to other CMs who have nothing to do with APs, as when someone answered and I explained what I wanted to do (pick Option 2 for people doing monthly payments), the CM said they had no information on that yet and I should watch the website for updates. I explained that the website was updated and said to call the VIP line, and she said she'd be happy to transfer me to that department. The same happened to at least two people I know.  So for anyone calling the VIP line, I suggest you first confirm with the CM who answers that you're in the right place.

Once I got to the Passholder people, it was a quick, easy request to select my option of choice. I was told there will be no confirmation email, no note in MDE, nothing to indicate your choice, but you'll see your payments stop, and when parks reopen you'll be able to see your new expiration date in MDE. I strongly suggest keeping an eye on both, and keeping track of what payments you've already made, and how may should be left when they resume if you elect to postpone payments and extend your expiration date.


----------



## Rebecca Pocahontas

I have a question:

We have a Magic Your Way package with the resort and tickets tied in together. Our trip is for mid-May, it hasn't been cancelled yet, but I am guessing it will be soon. It says that packages will be refunded, so does that mean I will be refunded everything including tickets because that is part of the package? Or are the tickets counted as separate items?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rebecca Pocahontas said:


> I have a question:
> 
> We have a Magic Your Way package with the resort and tickets tied in together. Our trip is for mid-May, it hasn't been cancelled yet, but I am guessing it will be soon. It says that packages will be refunded, so does that mean I will be refunded everything including tickets because that is part of the package? Or are the tickets counted as separate items?



With a package, if your dates are cancelled (or if you go ahead and cancel now yourself) then the whole thing will be cancelled - room and tickets.


----------



## JennP78

Hi all, 

I didn't read every post so I'm not sure if this has been covered thoroughly but I just got a 95% refund on my UT non refundable e-tickets for my Disneyland trip in July.  I did call within the 90 days.  Now to wait and see if the airline cancels my flight....

Stay safe all!


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

JennP78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I didn't read every post so I'm not sure if this has been covered thoroughly but I just got a 95% refund on my UT non refundable e-tickets for my Disneyland trip in July.  I did call within the 90 days.  Now to wait and see if the airline cancels my flight....
> 
> Stay safe all!


Curious about the airline--if the flights aren't canceled can you still get a refund for the ticket costs?


----------



## JennP78

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Curious about the airline--if the flights aren't canceled can you still get a refund for the ticket costs?



Actually just the other day Alaska airlines finally extended the period for which they are waiving change fees through 12/31/2000 (it had been 5/31 for the longest time.)  If they don't cancel my flight, I'll have a credit in the amount that I paid to use by July 2021 which I will be satisfied with.  They are reducing capacity by 70-80% so perhaps I'll get lucky and be eligible for a refund.  I'll check periodically but for now I just feel better having made the call and canceled the hotel, tickets, and rental car.


----------



## omniscientmommy

@GeorgiaHoo Per the US Dept of Transportation - U.S. Department of Transportation today issued an Enforcement Notice clarifying, in the context of the 2019 Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) public health emergency, that U.S. and foreign airlines remain obligated to provide a prompt refund to passengers for flights to, within, or from the United States when the carrier cancels the passenger’s scheduled flight or makes a significant schedule change and the passenger chooses not to accept the alternative offered by the carrier.  The obligation of airlines to provide refunds, including the ticket price and any optional fee charged for services a passenger is unable to use, does not cease when the flight disruptions are outside of the carrier’s control (e.g., a result of government restrictions).


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

omniscientmommy said:


> @GeorgiaHoo Per the US Dept of Transportation - U.S. Department of Transportation today issued an Enforcement Notice clarifying, in the context of the 2019 Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) public health emergency, that U.S. and foreign airlines remain obligated to provide a prompt refund to passengers for flights to, within, or from the United States when the carrier cancels the passenger’s scheduled flight or makes a significant schedule change and the passenger chooses not to accept the alternative offered by the carrier.  The obligation of airlines to provide refunds, including the ticket price and any optional fee charged for services a passenger is unable to use, does not cease when the flight disruptions are outside of the carrier’s control (e.g., a result of government restrictions).


So sounds like the airline has to refund if they cancel, but not of the passenger cancels?


----------



## Mitch_in_GA

We have a May trip planned that was booked using my daughter's cast member discount.  If she rebooks using her discount would we be eligible for the free dining offer?  I'm pretty sure we wouldn't, and I don't mean to be tone deaf to all the suffering that's going on, but just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Kaarup

"makes a significant schedule change and the passenger chooses not to accept the alternative offered by the carrier.  "

I had a flight change in April that made my trip to Orlando 6 hours and 2 changes, instead of a direct flight.  So those are probably covered under that kind of wording also.

However (SW) has given many other favorable options too, so I didn't ask for a refund.  Partly because these tickets were "purchased" by using credits from other tickets which had been changed for a variety of reasons.  They have extended the "use by" date until 2022, 7 Sept
.
OR
*will have the option to convert those travel funds into Rapid Rewards points at the same rate you would be able to purchase a ticket with points today.* 

Rapid rewards never expire and are transferable to other family members.


----------



## osufeth24

I guess i'm confused still about the AP.  Do we have to call?

My pass was due to expire in about a week or so.  So I had made my last payment (and it's in that window of where they'd give a refund).  So I guess I'm unsure what I need to do, if anything


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Mitch_in_GA said:


> We have a May trip planned that was booked using my daughter's cast member discount.  If she rebooks using her discount would we be eligible for the free dining offer?  I'm pretty sure we wouldn't, and I don't mean to be tone deaf to all the suffering that's going on, but just thought I'd ask.



No, you won't be able to stack the CM discount with the FD promo.


----------



## bebec22

I have an AP question.  My AP expired yesterday, 4/16.  I had the Platinum Pass but since purchasing it last year I became a DVC member.  I am going to get a Gold Pass next.  Can I renew and pay renewal price for the Gold Pass or will I be purchasing a new pass (since it's a different kind of pass)? I'm wondering if I should try to get reimbursed for that last month or if I should take the extension.  If I need to purchase a new Gold Pass, I'll take the refund and put it towards the new pass.  If I can purchase the Gold Pass for the renewal price, I'll take the extension.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## elgerber

bebec22 said:


> I have an AP question.  My AP expired yesterday, 4/16.  I had the Platinum Pass but since purchasing it last year I became a DVC member.  I am going to get a Gold Pass next.  Can I renew and pay renewal price for the Gold Pass or will I be purchasing a new pass (since it's a different kind of pass)? I'm wondering if I should try to get reimbursed for that last month or if I should take the extension.  If I need to purchase a new Gold Pass, I'll take the refund and put it towards the new pass.  If I can purchase the Gold Pass for the renewal price, I'll take the extension.  I hope that makes sense.


Yes you can renew a platinum to a gold. I have done it no problem. You will have to call to renew a DVC AP though.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> I guess i'm confused still about the AP.  Do we have to call?
> 
> My pass was due to expire in about a week or so.  So I had made my last payment (and it's in that window of where they'd give a refund).  So I guess I'm unsure what I need to do, if anything


You have to call


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> You have to call



what happens if I don't though?  Wouldn't it just be extended?  I'm ok with not being refunded if my pass is just extended for the days it was closed


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> what happens if I don't though?  Wouldn't it just be extended?  I'm ok with not being refunded if my pass is just extended for the days it was closed


I don't know,  I didn't want to take a chance with anything so i just called


----------



## mrsap

osufeth24 said:


> what happens if I don't though?  Wouldn't it just be extended?  I'm ok with not being refunded if my pass is just extended for the days it was closed



I happened to call Disney a couple days ago, because I can no longer see our friends that we travel with on my MDE, and we have to make FP’s soon. The CM saw I was an AP holder and asked me if I knew about the pass extension. She explained to me that if I wanted the extension, that I did not have to do anything, that the extended dates will show up right on my account. However, if I prefer a refund, I will have to call back at a later time. (this is right before Disney announced on their website to call) Hope that helps!


----------



## omniscientmommy

GeorgiaHoo said:


> So sounds like the airline has to refund if they cancel, but not of the passenger cancels?


Yes and no. If they changed the flight times or route by a lot and you refuse to accept then you can request a refund. The grey area is what is 'a lot'. A day? Two? A few hours? It's not well defined.


----------



## gottalovepluto

GeorgiaHoo said:


> So sounds like the airline has to refund if they cancel, but not of the passenger cancels?


Correct. If you cancel they do not have to refund you. If they cancel and the alternative flight is unacceptable you are entitled to a refund- although you may have to go a few rounds with them to get cash vs a voucher.

If the flight is moved it’s a battle between you and them if you’ll get a refund as the DoT does not have specific enough rules regarding that.


----------



## Yvonneb

Regarding the option of a partial refund or extension for AP: do you know when you need to call by to make the choice?  We moved our trip to September and our APs expire September 29th.  I’ll do a partial refund if they are open at that time, but would want to extend if we have to move to October or November.  I don’t want to decide now since I don’t know what will happen yet.  I am assuming you would have to decide once they open and things are  clearer.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Yvonneb said:


> Regarding the option of a partial refund or extension for AP: do you know when you need to call by to make the choice?  We moved our trip to September and our APs expire September 29th.  I’ll do a partial refund if they are open at that time, but would want to extend if we have to move to October or November.  I don’t want to decide now since I don’t know what will happen yet.  I am assuming you would have to decide once they open and things are  clearer.


You will automatically get the extension based on number of days the parks are closed.
Once they open up, you have to call them to get the prorated refund if that the what you prefer.


----------



## Yvonneb

BridgetBordeaux said:


> You will automatically get the extension based on number of days the parks are closed.
> Once they open up, you have to call them to get the prorated refund if that the what you prefer.


Thank you!


----------



## brockash

GeorgiaHoo said:


> So sounds like the airline has to refund if they cancel, but not of the passenger cancels?


Has to, probably, but I'll just say we've had excellent service/luck with Southwest and United in the last month getting full refunds on upcoming trips, so I'd at least call.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B_IO-ZODWb1/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...er-to-cast-members-as-furlough-period-begins/


----------



## lovethattink

Governor DeSantis meets today with his re-opening task force. In one of the press conferences recently, he mentioned about theme parks wanting to open in June.

https://www.wjhg.com/content/news/G...out-reopening-Floridas-economy-569774611.html


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/disney-doesnt-anticipate-a-closure-of-more-than-6-months/


----------



## brockash

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/disney-doesnt-anticipate-a-closure-of-more-than-6-months/


Well it'd actually be 7 months.  In the article they stated they don't expect them to be furloughed for more than 6 months.  They just got furloughed..a month after the parks closed.  We'll see, I'm definitely hoping for a much quicker return/opening.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

On the financial front, a UBS analyst downgraded Disney stock today and the article states the analyst's "base case assumes that the company won’t be able to reopen its parks until Jan. 1, 2021."  https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...l-january-2020-04-20?siteid=yhoof2&yptr=yahoo


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

If our trip is impacted, I was curious to see if anybody had similar elements with their trip and how it was handled through Disney:

1. I am a passholder, but I ended up getting my fiancé’s park tickets from TicketsAtWork at a lesser price for the exact dates of travel. Since these are already added to his MDE profile, if we postponed our trip, would Disney automatically adjust the dates for us? 
2. Our trip plan was 5 nights WDW, a DCL voyage, and then spending one more night at Disney to enjoy the parks and Disney Springs. I booked one of the All Stars as hotel-only and didn’t bother involving my travel agent because I felt bad since I wasn’t getting extra tickets or the dining plan. Do you think Disney would somehow allow us to apply these funds to something else as well if our whole trip is impacted by COVID?


----------



## andyman8

I'm going to try to be positive, given the news we saw about WDW not anticipating being closed for more than six or seven more months. That means they believe they'll be open by October 15. That's good news I suppose. Also, we're seeing reports of social distancing testing with CMs for shows and attractions for Shanghai Disneyland, which has been closed for almost three months (since January 25). If they could get at least parts of the park up and running in the next two or three weeks or so, that's good news for WDW's hopes of a June reopening. If they already have tested successful systems and protocols for social distancing for certain popular attractions at Shanghai Disneyland, I think a mid-June reopening is possible. Of course, that assumes that the protocols are successful and there aren't any outbreaks/issues with those protocols or a second wave. Again, I've always cautioned against comparing the situation here and the situation in other countries (and I do still believe our park closures will be a bit shorter than those in China for a few reasons), but this is a bit of needed good news.


----------



## lanejudy

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> 1. I am a passholder, but I ended up getting my fiancé’s park tickets from TicketsAtWork at a lesser price for the exact dates of travel. Since these are already added to his MDE profile, if we postponed our trip, would Disney automatically adjust the dates for us?


WDW has been automatically extending tickets for closure dates to a Dec. 15th expiration date.  If you reschedule beyond that, you can upgrade to date-specific tickets for your new dates.



Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> 2. Our trip plan was 5 nights WDW, a DCL voyage, and then spending one more night at Disney to enjoy the parks and Disney Springs. I booked one of the All Stars as hotel-only and didn’t bother involving my travel agent because I felt bad since I wasn’t getting extra tickets or the dining plan. Do you think Disney would somehow allow us to apply these funds to something else as well if our whole trip is impacted by COVID?


WDW and DCL are separate entities when it comes to accounting purposes.  There is no cross-use of credits from one for the other.  You'll have to decide what you want to do with each part of your original trip - DCL is offering refunds or future credits if that works for you; WDW is refunding and currently offering a free dining plan deal.  You can receive 100% refund from one and use those funds towards a new trip at the other destination.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## karen4546

brockash said:


> Well it'd actually be 7 months.  In the article they stated they don't expect them to be furloughed for more than 6 months.  They just got furloughed..a month after the parks closed.  We'll see, I'm definitely hoping for a much quicker return/opening.



This is something we knew about LAST WEEK.  What i don't understand is why WDW is STILL saying you can make reservations for dates starting June 1st and then the media puts out this?

I am sure THOUSANDS of people who had to cancel their March, April and early May trips were happy to reschedule to June 1.  But now, they will have to reschedule again?  

I am a DVC owner with stays late May, Late SEptember/October and December planned for this year.  I am also in the boat with others that may lose the points that I have tied up in my late May trip.  We are passholders and so when they offer "free dining" it is essentially a slap in the face.  By that I mean there are no perks for the offer other than putting the required ticket purchase price towards our annual pass renewal.  Usually, the AP room discount is much better and I have used that for the first portion of our stay in late May but the remainder of the trip is at CC using points.

I check the park hours at least once a day.  I am "working" from home and have time to do that and lurk here.  I would just love for the 'powers that be" to say "WE will not be open before (insert date here).  I know Universal said not before June 1.  Why June 1?  I have said and I will say it again... They could open to RESORT GUESTS ONLY for the first three months and then to good neighbor hotels and off site guests.  

stay safe and fingers crossed for them opening soon with a good plan


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

lanejudy said:


> WDW has been automatically extending tickets for closure dates to a Dec. 15th expiration date.  If you reschedule beyond that, you can upgrade to date-specific tickets for your new dates.
> 
> 
> WDW and DCL are separate entities when it comes to accounting purposes.  There is no cross-use of credits from one for the other.  You'll have to decide what you want to do with each part of your original trip - DCL is offering refunds or future credits if that works for you; WDW is refunding and currently offering a free dining plan deal.  You can receive 100% refund from one and use those funds towards a new trip at the other destination.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



I understand that. I booked a hotel at WDW for one night completely separate and paid in full. I just wasn’t sure what to do if the parks reopen in July, but my cruise and the first portion of the trip ends up getting postponed. I wonder how Disney would be flexible with that.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> I understand that. I booked a hotel at WDW for one night completely separate and paid in full. I just wasn’t sure what to do if the parks reopen in July, but my cruise and the first portion of the trip ends up getting postponed. I wonder how Disney would be flexible with that.



A room only reservation is fully refundable up until 5 days before check in, so you have a lot of flexibility with that part of your trip.


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

GADisneyDad14 said:


> A room only reservation is fully refundable up until 5 days before check in, so you have a lot of flexibility with that part of your trip.



thank you! I have never done room only, so I didn’t know.


----------



## lanejudy

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> I understand that. I booked a hotel at WDW for one night completely separate and paid in full. I just wasn’t sure what to do if the parks reopen in July, but my cruise and the first portion of the trip ends up getting postponed. I wonder how Disney would be flexible with that.


Well...would you go to WDW in July if your cruise and the first part of the trip have been canceled?  Or would you prefer to wait and rebook when you closely replicate the full original plans?  

Most WDW reservations can be easily changed.  Room-only is fully refundable until 5 days prior to arrival.  The tickets will retain value indefinitely and can be used towards an upgrade/new ticket in the future.  If you want to cruise again, and DCL offers a FCC for your cruise you can use that towards the cruise.  If the cruise is canceled but you'd prefer just to do a parks vacation, take the 100% credit from DCL and use those funds towards your WDW vacation.  

"Disney" won't do that for you, though.  You'll have to manage the funds yourself (request refund and apply to the "other" vacation).


----------



## sponica

Just in case anyone is interested, I'm booked 5/14-5/19 and received the "your upcoming travel dates are impacted by these closures" email.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

I'm 5/19-21 (Galaxy's Edge only) and haven't gotten it yet. I'm awaiting official cancellation so I can move my tickets for free.


----------



## Sandiz08

CAPSLOCK said:


> so I can move my tickets for free.


How long has this been normally taking? Those with cancellations have insight?


----------



## ah10is

sponica said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, I'm booked 5/14-5/19 and received the "your upcoming travel dates are impacted by these closures" email.



I also received the "your upcoming travel dates are impacted by these closures" email today!  My dates were May 14 - 21st!   Tho we knew it was coming....it's now makes it official!    

Really wish they had a different offer for AP holders.   The free dining offer does not work for us!   We are bummed!   Will try again in August!


----------



## only hope

Yvonneb said:


> Regarding the option of a partial refund or extension for AP: do you know when you need to call by to make the choice?  We moved our trip to September and our APs expire September 29th.  I’ll do a partial refund if they are open at that time, but would want to extend if we have to move to October or November.  I don’t want to decide now since I don’t know what will happen yet.  I am assuming you would have to decide once they open and things are  clearer.





BridgetBordeaux said:


> You will automatically get the extension based on number of days the parks are closed.
> Once they open up, you have to call them to get the prorated refund if that the what you prefer.



If you paid in full, your date will be automatically extended by the number of days the park is closed. If you want a partial refund, you must call. If you are on the payment plan, payments ceased a few weeks after park close. Payments made between park close and the date they ceased are being refunded. The pass will _not_ be automatically extended. Instead, payments will resume on your normal schedule once the parks reopen. If you prefer to have the pass extended, you must call. The email didn't say when you have to decide by though. My mom has to call to get hers extended; I'll ask her to ask the cm that question and report back here. I paid in full, she's on the plan, and we obviously want to keep our expiration dates matching. Seeing how prices already went  up since we renewed our ap's, it makes more sense to push off the next renewal rather than get refunds.


----------



## Moliphino

sponica said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, I'm booked 5/14-5/19 and received the "your upcoming travel dates are impacted by these closures" email.



I got it yesterday, too. May 16-24 at Pop.


----------



## HuskieJohn

To those above I made a thread on the rumors/news thread for people to input their WDW cancellation info so we can have one spot with all the actual poster news to give us a broader picture of what is being canceled.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/l...ontinued-resort-closure-news-updates.3800034/


----------



## lovethattink

The re-opening task force is discussing theme parks at this moment. On their panel today was someone from Universal. I cannot find a link to this meeting.


----------



## disneygrandma

Is there somewhere to read/hear what has been said in these meetings?  Of course. especially interested in theme parks.  The federal gov't is constantly having leaks of info about their activities, is it unreasonable to think that someone would have the info on these meetings?  Or for that matter, what Disney is discussing/planning for WDW?


----------



## lovethattink

disneygrandma said:


> Is there somewhere to read/hear what has been said in these meetings?  Of course. especially interested in theme parks.  The federal gov't is constantly having leaks of info about their activities, is it unreasonable to think that someone would have the info on these meetings?  Or for that matter, what Disney is discussing/planning for WDW?



Fox13 out of Tampa is going live with them. I’m sure other news agencies are as well.


----------



## emmabelle

I was holding out that they would offer a room only rate since we are annual pass holders.  But since they haven’t I chose to cancel after the email about our May trip.  Might as well get back my $500


----------



## ElsasFan

Moliphino said:


> I got it yesterday, too. May 16-24 at Pop.



My trip was scheduled May 8-16.  I received the message a week or so ago about my first two park days (After Hours event and Oga's Cantina) reservation, but have not heard about my second After Hours event (May 10) or the rest of my dining reservations.  And the dates still show on the WDW calendar.  I'm surprised that they haven't updated the calendar.  Not so much that I haven't heard from them yet; I guess it may not be completely automated, so it may take a while to contact everyone.


----------



## PattiPB

I am at ASMo May 1 to 5, and haven’t been cancelled. FP disappeared last week, but hotel hasn’t cancelled. Weird...


----------



## Moliphino

PattiPB said:


> I am at ASMo May 1 to 5, and haven’t been cancelled. FP disappeared last week, but hotel hasn’t cancelled. Weird...



Everything is still showing in my MDE, nothing has actually been canceled yet. 

From the email: 
"In keeping with our focus on the well-being of our Guests and Cast Members during these rapidly changing times, _Disney Resort_ hotels and theme parks at _Walt Disney World_ Resort are currently closed until further notice.

Your upcoming travel dates are impacted by these closures. You have the option to modify or cancel your _Disney Resort_ hotel reservation or _Walt Disney Travel Company_ package up to your original check-in date. If no action is taken, we will process any refund due to your original form of payment if a payment had been made.
...
Additionally, for your convenience, we will also cancel most of your dining and experience reservations* and process any refund due to your original form of payment if a payment had been made. You will receive a separate cancellation notice as confirmation.  "


----------



## dmband

I am more concerned at this point about not having a flight even if WDW is open??

Anyway, we have yet to link tickets but must do so by early May if we want to try and have everything set up for FP+


----------



## yorkieteacher

I also posted this info in the Rumors and News forum.  For what it's worth-My son's company is part of an association with a convention scheduled June 20-24. Our regional convention coordinator sent an email saying she had been talking with the Disney convention coordinator, and that our convention is still scheduled, and that we may be part of a "soft" opening that will not be for the general public. Our coordinator said we were contractually obligated to hold the convention if Disney was open, and we should proceed with plans. The convention is to be held at Boardwalk Inn, and includes a welcome reception with Mickey and Minnie, a fireworks dessert party at Epcot, and a banquet in one of the parks, which have all been paid for. I have also purchased 3 four-day park hopper tickets. If only the hotels are open, there are going to be some upset family members. I'm sure this can change at any moment, but I am hopeful.....


----------



## only hope

Mom asked about a deadline for calling to change the default option for what happens with your annual pass, and the cm said there isn’t one right now. The cm expects that once an opening date is announced, a deadline will be and changes will need to be made before the opening day. She called the number provided in the email but was rerouted to resorts...they said it happens all the time and transferred her. She only waited a few minutes though. The cm also confirmed that people who paid in full and just want the extension do not need to call.


----------



## java

We are booked July 11-18. For some reason, I’m not feeling too positive about this. I’m feeling like it’s becoming more and more unlikely. My fast pass date is approaching and I’m feeling blah.


----------



## cakebaker

java said:


> We are booked July 11-18. For some reason, I’m not feeling too positive about this. I’m feeling like it’s becoming more and more unlikely. My fast pass date is approaching and I’m feeling blah.


 Our trip is schedule to start in late June. After being just crushed when our March trip that we worked so hard planning was cancelled, I’m finding it hard to even think about this trip. I don’t want to voluntarily cancel, but it’s sure hard to enjoy all the planning too.


----------



## glocon

With some states opening their economies this week, June, especially late June, seems like parks will be open. At least partially. Now that doesn’t mean that many would go just because they are open, but some will.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

yorkieteacher said:


> I also posted this info in the Rumors and News forum.  For what it's worth-My son's company is part of an association with a convention scheduled June 20-24. Our regional convention coordinator sent an email saying she had been talking with the Disney convention coordinator, and that our convention is still scheduled, and that we may be part of a "soft" opening that will not be for the general public. Our coordinator said we were contractually obligated to hold the convention if Disney was open, and we should proceed with plans. The convention is to be held at Boardwalk Inn, and includes a welcome reception with Mickey and Minnie, a fireworks dessert party at Epcot, and a banquet in one of the parks, which have all been paid for. I have also purchased 3 four-day park hopper tickets. If only the hotels are open, there are going to be some upset family members. I'm sure this can change at any moment, but I am hopeful.....



This reminds me of our similar situation. 

My daughter is scheduled to play at an ESPN Center volleyball tournament in late June. The current tournament info says there are no plans for cancellation at this time.  Many of the thousands of attendees have booked onsite resort reservations. 

Does anyone have any info on ESPN and whether they will follow the same schedule and procedures as WDW?  Is it actually considered part of the World, or do you think ESPN would possibly have a different opening schedule and procedures? Obviously the resort reservations would automatically be cancelled if the resorts were still closed, but I am wondering if it is possible for events like this one to continue if WDW is still closed.


----------



## tinkerhon

java said:


> We are booked July 11-18. For some reason, I’m not feeling too positive about this. I’m feeling like it’s becoming more and more unlikely. My fast pass date is approaching and I’m feeling blah.



Same ! Normally very anxiously excited, but now --- not so much - we are supposed to leave July 14


----------



## yulilin3

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> This reminds me of our similar situation.
> 
> My daughter is scheduled to play at an ESPN Center volleyball tournament in late June. The current tournament info says there are no plans for cancellation at this time.  Many of the thousands of attendees have booked onsite resort reservations.
> 
> Does anyone have any info on ESPN and whether they will follow the same schedule and procedures as WDW?  Is it actually considered part of the World, or do you think ESPN would possibly have a different opening schedule and procedures? Obviously the resort reservations would automatically be cancelled if the resorts were still closed, but I am wondering if it is possible for events like this one to continue if WDW is still closed.


Wide World of Sports is part of Walt Disney World, they will have same safety procedures as the resort of the property. They might play without a crowd which is what's being floated around for NBA players as well


----------



## JaNelson38

tinkerhon said:


> Same ! Normally very anxiously excited, but now --- not so much - we are supposed to leave July 14



July is still 10 weeks away.  If WDW is not open in July, I'm confident in saying that the Disney Co. itself will become insolvent and the State of Florida will go bankrupt.  And no, I'm not exaggerating.  So many people still don't understand that the current economic 'strategy' in dealing with this problem (i.e. lockdowns of undetermined time) are simply not sustainable.  The estimate I read a few days ago is that Disney is bleeding $20-30 million per day because of park closures, the lack of movie production, and the pro sports shutdowns.

They'll open shortly after they get the green light from the State of Florida, which probably will come sometime next month, especially if the re-openings in neighboring states of Georgia and South Carolina goes smoothly.  Florida will give them the green light privately, Disney will come up with a plan to re-open as safe as possible and announce that plan publicly sometime in the first couple of weeks of May, and spend the second half of May starting to hire back the folks they furloughed.  The fact that they are taking reservations for June 1 and later is not an accident...I think June 1 is the target date for a re-opening on a large scale.  Maybe they hold back some attendance in hotels and the parks to help with crowd control, but simply put, they have to be open.  By the 4th of July, they're up and running 100% in terms of attendance in the parks and hotels.  That's my hypothesis on how this will all play out.

I will say that, whenever WDW does reopen, the PR folks at Disney need to have a major spine to stay the course.  Because the pushback from the lockdown-until-the-end-of-time crowd will be in full throat.  And folks who were thinking/planning on going to WDW this summer/fall need to follow through and go, as long as they can economically do it as I realize lots of folks lives have been turned upside down with job losses.


----------



## yulilin3

JaNelson38 said:


> July is still 10 weeks away.  If WDW is not open in July, I'm confident in saying that the Disney Co. itself will become insolvent and the State of Florida will go bankrupt.  And no, I'm not exaggerating.  So many people still don't understand that the current economic 'strategy' in dealing with this problem (i.e. lockdowns of undetermined time) are simply not sustainable.  The estimate I read a few days ago is that Disney is bleeding $20-30 million per day because of park closures, the lack of movie production, and the pro sports shutdowns.
> 
> They'll open shortly after they get the green light from the State of Florida, which probably will come sometime next month, especially if the re-openings in neighboring states of Georgia and South Carolina goes smoothly.  Florida will give them the green light privately, Disney will come up with a plan to re-open as safe as possible and announce that plan publicly sometime in the first couple of weeks of May, and spend the second half of May starting to hire back the folks they furloughed.  The fact that they are taking reservations for June 1 and later is not an accident...I think June 1 is the target date for a re-opening on a large scale.  Maybe they hold back some attendance in hotels and the parks to help with crowd control, but simply put, they have to be open.  By the 4th of July, they're up and running 100% in terms of attendance in the parks and hotels.  That's my hypothesis on how this will all play out.
> 
> I will say that, whenever WDW does reopen, the PR folks at Disney need to have a major spine to stay the course.  Because the pushback from the lockdown-until-the-end-of-time crowd will be in full throat.  And folks who were thinking/planning on going to WDW this summer/fall need to follow through and go.


You just summed up the entirety of like 3 threads here on the Dis 
You can actually listen to the conference calls from the task force to reopen Florida,  so the ideas on procedures are not really all that private anymore, but i agree with you,  June wil see the reopening,  with measures,  for both universal and wdw


----------



## cakebaker

JaNelson38 said:


> The fact that they are taking reservations for June 1 and later is not an accident...I think June 1 is the target date for a re-opening on a large scale.



I've been saying this ever since they released the free dining offer for cancelled guests. Sure, there's a chance they're wrong and won't be able to make that date, but there was something that led them to believe that it was at least more likely than not that they could. I just don't believe they'd put out an offer and target guests who were already disappointed by being cancelled if they weren't very confident they could hit that target date.


----------



## JaNelson38

yulilin3 said:


> You just summed up the entirety of like 3 threads here on the Dis
> You can actually listen to the conference calls from the task force to reopen Florida,  so the ideas on procedures are not really all that private anymore, but i agree with you,  June wil see the reopening,  with measures,  for both universal and wdw



Interesting that you can listen to the conference calls to reopen Florida.  I didn't know they were doing that.  Pretty cool.

The state will still undoubtedly have private conversations with the Disney folks, because lots of large-scale operations (other theme parks, concert venues, maybe even some sports venues) will take the lead from someone like Disney based on the plans they make.  So hopefully they are well thought out and executed.  The country's economy depends on it, to be brutally honest.


----------



## yulilin3

JaNelson38 said:


> Interesting that you can listen to the conference calls to reopen Florida.  I didn't know they were doing that.  Pretty cool.
> 
> The state will still undoubtedly have private conversations with the Disney folks, because lots of large-scale operations (other theme parks, concert venues, maybe even some sports venues) will take the lead from someone like Disney based on the plans they make.  So hopefully they are well thought out and executed.  The country's economy depends on it, to be brutally honest.


Here's the link if you're interested.  Wdw, universal and other local companies are part of the task force https://www.nbc-2.com/story/42030914/listen-live-reopen-florida-task-force-conference-call


----------



## SierraT

JaNelson38 said:


> July is still 10 weeks away.  If WDW is not open in July, I'm confident in saying that the Disney Co. itself will become insolvent and the State of Florida will go bankrupt.  And no, I'm not exaggerating.  So many people still don't understand that the current economic 'strategy' in dealing with this problem (i.e. lockdowns of undetermined time) are simply not sustainable.  The estimate I read a few days ago is that Disney is bleeding $20-30 million per day because of park closures, the lack of movie production, and the pro sports shutdowns.
> 
> They'll open shortly after they get the green light from the State of Florida, which probably will come sometime next month, especially if the re-openings in neighboring states of Georgia and South Carolina goes smoothly.  Florida will give them the green light privately, Disney will come up with a plan to re-open as safe as possible and announce that plan publicly sometime in the first couple of weeks of May, and spend the second half of May starting to hire back the folks they furloughed.  The fact that they are taking reservations for June 1 and later is not an accident...I think June 1 is the target date for a re-opening on a large scale.  Maybe they hold back some attendance in hotels and the parks to help with crowd control, but simply put, they have to be open.  By the 4th of July, they're up and running 100% in terms of attendance in the parks and hotels.  That's my hypothesis on how this will all play out.
> 
> I will say that, whenever WDW does reopen, the PR folks at Disney need to have a major spine to stay the course.  Because the pushback from the lockdown-until-the-end-of-time crowd will be in full throat.  And folks who were thinking/planning on going to WDW this summer/fall need to follow through and go, as long as they can economically do it as I realize lots of folks lives have been turned upside down with job losses.


I think a few of those lockdown-until-the-end-of-time people post on Disney fan sites like this one.    I also agree with you 100 percent.   Not the same circumstance of course but after 9/11 we were constantly told to continue with life, not be afraid, and take those trips and get on those airplanes.  I wouldn’t disparage anyone for taking precautions and don’t blame people for being frightened, but I think in general most people just want to get back to their daily lives.  Personally, I can’t live in fear and won’t encourage my family to either.  I have a trip planned for June and will go, if they open earlier I may even move it to an earlier date.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I have question

Let’s say Disney really is losing 30 million dollars a day. 

They open the park, have staff, food, all rides going, resorts etc etc. 

What’s their profit or break even point?

You obviously need to have a set amount of people in the resort to actually make money or break even. Isn’t it possible that opening and not having enough people will actually cost them even more money lost in overhead? 25 percent capacity isn’t going to make profit. 50 probably won’t. 

It’s like a 25-50 percent capacity restaurant. Your losing more money being open then actually closed.


----------



## yulilin3

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I have question
> 
> Let’s say Disney really is losing 30 million dollars a day.
> 
> They open the park, have staff, food, all rides going, resorts etc etc.
> 
> What’s their profit or break even point?
> 
> You obviously need to have a set amount of people in the resort to actually make money or break even. Isn’t it possible that opening and not having enough people will actually cost them even more money lost in overhead? 25 percent capacity isn’t going to make profit. 50 probably won’t.
> 
> It’s like a 25-50 percent capacity restaurant. Your losing more money being open then actually closed.


It's been discussed in the rumors board.  No one really knows the numbers obviously but the general consensus is that instead of losing 30 mil they might lose less by opening with limited capacity


----------



## lovethattink

Yesterday I caught part of the governor’s response to the re-opening task force. He said their recommendations are due Friday and he’ll be looking at them over the weekend and will address the recommendations Monday.


----------



## AllyElly

I have a ticket question.  I bought date specific tickets through Sams Club for a late July trip and linked them in MDE already.   We are most likely canceling that trip and moving it to July 2021.  I just wanted to make sure we will still be able to use the value of our unused tickets to put towards the cost of new tickets next summer or is that only if the parks are closed due to the virus?


----------



## Sophie's Mom

Personally I'm happy I'm not the one having to make the decision on when is the right time to open.  With the answer being somewhere between money and 100% virus containment  - I'm not sure with the data that is available how you answer that question.  I'm sure no one wants to open just to have to close again if the virus spikes.  And obviously staying closed for the entire summer is financially devastating.  I work in healthcare in NJ and it has been horrible here.  Many of our hospitals have been overwhelmed.  Our employees are exhausted, scared and mentally whipped out.  The people in charge have a tough to decision to make.


----------



## kelsum01

We have a rescheduled trip from April, due to check in at AKL on 6/8.  If they are planning on opening with limited capacity it will be interesting to see how many people are booked the same time we are.  I've also heard rumors that they will only allow one resort opened in each category, i.e., value, moderate, deluxe.  It is unlikely they will be open for the masses and everything will be "business as usual" by early June, so who will "lose their place in line" so to speak?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

JaNelson38 said:


> July is still 10 weeks away.  If WDW is not open in July, I'm confident in saying that the Disney Co. itself will become insolvent and the State of Florida will go bankrupt.  And no, I'm not exaggerating.  So many people still don't understand that the current economic 'strategy' in dealing with this problem (i.e. lockdowns of undetermined time) are simply not sustainable.  The estimate I read a few days ago is that Disney is bleeding $20-30 million per day because of park closures, the lack of movie production, and the pro sports shutdowns.
> 
> They'll open shortly after they get the green light from the State of Florida, which probably will come sometime next month, especially if the re-openings in neighboring states of Georgia and South Carolina goes smoothly.  Florida will give them the green light privately, Disney will come up with a plan to re-open as safe as possible and announce that plan publicly sometime in the first couple of weeks of May, and spend the second half of May starting to hire back the folks they furloughed.  The fact that they are taking reservations for June 1 and later is not an accident...I think June 1 is the target date for a re-opening on a large scale.  Maybe they hold back some attendance in hotels and the parks to help with crowd control, but simply put, they have to be open.  By the 4th of July, they're up and running 100% in terms of attendance in the parks and hotels.  That's my hypothesis on how this will all play out.
> 
> I will say that, whenever WDW does reopen, the PR folks at Disney need to have a major spine to stay the course.  Because the pushback from the lockdown-until-the-end-of-time crowd will be in full throat.  And folks who were thinking/planning on going to WDW this summer/fall need to follow through and go, as long as they can economically do it as I realize lots of folks lives have been turned upside down with job losses.



Disney is not in a hand-to-mouth financial situation.  They have $12+ billion dollars in cash on hand.  Even if they are bleeding $20 - $30 million a day, that doesn't put them belly-up by July.  

I agree with you that Disney will probably be focusing on very specific markets - drive in states, FL residents - and are throwing all types of ideas on the table to open in stages from opening only to FL residents to only opening a few resorts/park.  I'm sure they want to open as quickly, but as safely as possible.  It's not just about throwing open doors to stop the hemorrhaging of cash.  I would imagine they have their attorneys working overtime trying to come up with a plan that does not open them up to OSHA complaints and lawsuits.  We are the land of endless lawsuits and people who refuse to have their behavior mandated and controlled.

I have to totally disagree with your statement that people who are thinking/planning on going to WDW this summer/fall need to follow through as long as they can, economically, for the sake of furloughed employees.  Everyone needs to make a personal decision based on their own level of comfort and the state of their own health.  I would argue this is not a good time for an immuno-compromised person to schedule a trip to WDW and I can pretty much guarantee you that you will not see WDW marketing to an older demographic for the time being.  Some people, economically, may be able to travel, but, medically, should not and that is their own personal decision to make.  That doesn't make them a bad person or a "lockdown-until-the-end-of-time" person.  It makes them a person who, thankfully, in this country, has the freedom to choose for themselves not to go just as you have the freedom to choose to go.


----------



## JaNelson38

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I have question
> 
> Let’s say Disney really is losing 30 million dollars a day.
> 
> They open the park, have staff, food, all rides going, resorts etc etc.
> 
> What’s their profit or break even point?
> 
> You obviously need to have a set amount of people in the resort to actually make money or break even. Isn’t it possible that opening and not having enough people will actually cost them even more money lost in overhead? 25 percent capacity isn’t going to make profit. 50 probably won’t.
> 
> It’s like a 25-50 percent capacity restaurant. Your losing more money being open then actually closed.



The Disney Co. is more than just the parks.  The parks are the biggest stream of their revenue, but right now the company really has nothing going on other than their streaming stuff.  The parks themselves wouldnt account for the total losses on a daily basis.  But the fact remains is that, because the parks are still Disney's top moneymaker, they have to get them open ASAP in order to stay solvent.


----------



## JaNelson38

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Disney is not in a hand-to-mouth financial situation.  They have $12+ billion dollars in cash on hand.  Even if they are bleeding $20 - $30 million a day, that doesn't put them belly-up by July.
> 
> I agree with you that Disney will probably be focusing on very specific markets - drive in states, FL residents - and are throwing all types of ideas on the table to open in stages from opening only to FL residents to only opening a few resorts/park.  I'm sure they want to open as quickly, but as safely as possible.  It's not just about throwing open doors to stop the hemorrhaging of cash.  I would imagine they have their attorneys working overtime trying to come up with a plan that does not open them up to OSHA complaints and lawsuits.  We are the land of endless lawsuits and people who refuse to have their behavior mandated and controlled.
> 
> I have to totally disagree with your statement that people who are thinking/planning on going to WDW this summer/fall need to follow through as long as they can, economically, for the sake of furloughed employees.  Everyone needs to make a personal decision based on their own level of comfort and the state of their own health.  I would argue this is not a good time for an immuno-compromised person to schedule a trip to WDW and I can pretty much guarantee you that you will not see WDW marketing to an older demographic for the time being.  Some people, economically, may be able to travel, but, medically, should not and that is their own personal decision to make.  That doesn't make them a bad person or a "lockdown-until-the-end-of-time" person.  It makes them a person who, thankfully, in this country, has the freedom to choose for themselves not to go just as you have the freedom to choose to go.



My larger point was that if things aren't good enough for WDW to be open in July, things will be so bad in this country to where an economic depression will be taking place.  At that point, how much cash a business has on hand makes little difference....the longer the rock is allowed to roll down the hill, the more speed it gains and the harder it is for it to be stopped.  The Disney Co. is just like every other service industry - they need to have people spend money on their products to survive.  And extended economic depression the magnitude of a months-long lockdown would likely end most privately-owned business in this country. 

And yes, those with health conditions should definitely factor that in to taking a trip, and I didn't mean to leave that out.  By all means everyone needs to make a decision that is right for them.  But this is also a very delicate time for not just folks who have suffered physically with this virus.  A third of the businesses right now that we all have gotten use to will not make it out of this on the other side...that's just a fact.  That's why its vitally important that those people who can support their local businesses the best they can whenever this is allowed to end, and those that can travel - whether its to WDW or somewhere else - do so.


----------



## Crazyhorse

yankeesfan123 said:


> So I suppose we need to start a new thread about how quickly Disney is going to close back down after reopening since everyone here is certain of a June reopening?


Good point!

I think it's overly optimistic to think that the parks will open June 1.  They will continue to take reservations, as they did for May trips, only to cancel them.  I think people are reading WAY too much into the fact that reservations are able to be made for the month of June.  As mentioned, it's up to each individual as to what their risk factors are, relative to following guidelines.  The Georgia/S. Carolina people are wary of the crazy notions of what's going to be allowed in a few days.  I'll bet there will be some "walking back" by those states very soon. 

Believe me, I want nothing more for Disney to reopen and we CAN be sure they will do it safely.  I don't think there is enough anecdotal evidence right now that will satisfy the "Powers that be" at Disney that in 5-6 weeks it'll be a good idea to put a bunch of people together.  Just sayin'.


----------



## goofynut41

JaNelson38 said:


> July is still 10 weeks away.  If WDW is not open in July, I'm confident in saying that the Disney Co. itself will become insolvent and the State of Florida will go bankrupt.  And no, I'm not exaggerating.  So many people still don't understand that the current economic 'strategy' in dealing with this problem (i.e. lockdowns of undetermined time) are simply not sustainable.  The estimate I read a few days ago is that Disney is bleeding $20-30 million per day because of park closures, the lack of movie production, and the pro sports shutdowns.
> 
> They'll open shortly after they get the green light from the State of Florida, which probably will come sometime next month, especially if the re-openings in neighboring states of Georgia and South Carolina goes smoothly.  Florida will give them the green light privately, Disney will come up with a plan to re-open as safe as possible and announce that plan publicly sometime in the first couple of weeks of May, and spend the second half of May starting to hire back the folks they furloughed.  The fact that they are taking reservations for June 1 and later is not an accident...I think June 1 is the target date for a re-opening on a large scale.  Maybe they hold back some attendance in hotels and the parks to help with crowd control, but simply put, they have to be open.  By the 4th of July, they're up and running 100% in terms of attendance in the parks and hotels.  That's my hypothesis on how this will all play out.
> 
> I will say that, whenever WDW does reopen, the PR folks at Disney need to have a major spine to stay the course.  Because the pushback from the lockdown-until-the-end-of-time crowd will be in full throat.  And folks who were thinking/planning on going to WDW this summer/fall need to follow through and go, as long as they can economically do it as I realize lots of folks lives have been turned upside down with job losses.


I hope your right!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Crazyhorse said:


> Good point!
> 
> I think it's overly optimistic to think that the parks will open June 1.  They will continue to take reservations, as they did for May trips, only to cancel them.  I think people are reading WAY too much into the fact that reservations are able to be made for the month of June.  As mentioned, it's up to each individual as to what their risk factors are, relative to following guidelines.  The Georgia/S. Carolina people are wary of the crazy notions of what's going to be allowed in a few days.  I'll bet there will be some "walking back" by those states very soon.
> 
> Believe me, I want nothing more for Disney to reopen and we CAN be sure they will do it safely.  I don't think there is enough anecdotal evidence right now that will satisfy the "Powers that be" at Disney that in 5-6 weeks it'll be a good idea to put a bunch of people together.  Just sayin'.


We will find out tomorrow or Monday and then we can all argue about how thre decision made is bad or good


----------



## Crazyhorse

yulilin3 said:


> We will find out tomorrow or Monday and then we can all argue about how thre decision made is bad or good



You're right...and actually, Disney will be damned if they do, damned if they don't.


----------



## yulilin3

Crazyhorse said:


> You're right...and actually, Disney will be damned if they do, damned if they don't.


100 % and I've made this plea several time
Please respect everyone's decision on coming whenever they decide to do so. It's a personal decision and none of us have the right to criticize or worse,  use ugly language,  to those who decide to come right away


----------



## wilkydelts

@yulilin3 and @Crazyhorse Actually if Disney does not do it my way and exactly how I want it done, they are wrong. Without this, I will never visit them again.


----------



## tinkerhon

JaNelson38 said:


> July is still 10 weeks away.  If WDW is not open in July, I'm confident in saying that the Disney Co. itself will become insolvent and the State of Florida will go bankrupt.  And no, I'm not exaggerating.  So many people still don't understand that the current economic 'strategy' in dealing with this problem (i.e. lockdowns of undetermined time) are simply not sustainable.  The estimate I read a few days ago is that Disney is bleeding $20-30 million per day because of park closures, the lack of movie production, and the pro sports shutdowns.
> 
> They'll open shortly after they get the green light from the State of Florida, which probably will come sometime next month, especially if the re-openings in neighboring states of Georgia and South Carolina goes smoothly.  Florida will give them the green light privately, Disney will come up with a plan to re-open as safe as possible and announce that plan publicly sometime in the first couple of weeks of May, and spend the second half of May starting to hire back the folks they furloughed.  The fact that they are taking reservations for June 1 and later is not an accident...I think June 1 is the target date for a re-opening on a large scale.  Maybe they hold back some attendance in hotels and the parks to help with crowd control, but simply put, they have to be open.  By the 4th of July, they're up and running 100% in terms of attendance in the parks and hotels.  That's my hypothesis on how this will all play out.
> 
> I will say that, whenever WDW does reopen, the PR folks at Disney need to have a major spine to stay the course.  Because the pushback from the lockdown-until-the-end-of-time crowd will be in full throat.  And folks who were thinking/planning on going to WDW this summer/fall need to follow through and go, as long as they can economically do it as I realize lots of folks lives have been turned upside down with job losses.



Great post ! Yea- pumped for the trip, but since the FP date is 60 days prior , think that's the really for the "blah" feeling


----------



## aladdin94

JaNelson38 said:


> The Disney Co. is more than just the parks.  The parks are the biggest stream of their revenue, but right now the company really has nothing going on other than their streaming stuff.  The parks themselves wouldnt account for the total losses on a daily basis.  But the fact remains is that, because the parks are still Disney's top moneymaker, they have to get them open ASAP in order to stay solvent.



Completely agree. At this point, WDW is focused on getting its parks open as soon as it is safely possible to get their cast members back on their payroll. They are definitely not thinking about profits at this point, but want to stop bleeding cash and get their people back and safely to work


----------



## lanejudy

AllyElly said:


> I have a ticket question.  I bought date specific tickets through Sams Club for a late July trip and linked them in MDE already.   We are most likely canceling that trip and moving it to July 2021.  I just wanted to make sure we will still be able to use the value of our unused tickets to put towards the cost of new tickets next summer or is that only if the parks are closed due to the virus?


Yes, your tickets will retain their value for use as a credit towards an upgrade (new tickets) for 2021.  This is always true, even prior to the pandemic and closures.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## dagored

DisneyWishes14 said:


> LOL!  Yes, I meant WHEN we have the freedom to go to WDW.  Hopefully that and the restocking of toilet paper will happen soon!


Where do you people live?  We have been on the beach, going to the store, Lowes, Home Depot, liquor store (a little too much) , everywhere but the attractions. Most restaurants are open for carry out, but we hope by next week things start getting back to normal and by the end of May this is all a bad dream.

We have toilet paper, Walmart doesn’t but other stores do. That is a running joke here.


----------



## tinkerhon

goofynut41 said:


> I hope your right!!!



Ditto !


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

yankeesfan123 said:


> So I suppose we need to start a new thread about how quickly Disney is going to close back down after reopening since everyone here is certain of a June reopening?



If the recent studies are correct that show that the vast majority of people who are seriously affected by this virus have hypertension, diabetes, and/or obesity (and often at least two of these at once), and if the people with those underlying conditions continue to shelter at home and avoid places like theme parks and sporting events, then it would seem logical that opening theme parks and sporting events will not have a huge impact on the the number of hospitalizations as a result of this virus.   There are always outliers and exceptions- people who get very sick but have no underlying conditions- but not enough to make a huge difference in hospitalizations.

So if Disney were to open in June and people with those conditions that we know cause them to be vulnerable to the virus stay home, recent studies support the idea that the number of serious infections should not rise dramatically.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

In actual park update news, as expected Disney just updated their park calendar to be closed Sunday 5/10 - Saturday 5/16.  Of course the actual posted park calendar doesn't really mean much/if anything in this whole thing.  They seem to have settled on a pattern of nudging it up a week at a time each Thursday. 


Date Calendar Changed"Closed" ThroughTuesday, March 31, 2020Saturday, April 18, 2020Thursday, April 2, 2020Thursday, April 30, 2020Tuesday, April 7, 2020Saturday, May 2, 2020Thursday, April 16, 2020Saturday, May 9, 2020Thursday, April 23, 2020Saturday, May 16, 2020


----------



## lvloopingbag

It seems like Disney was doing a pretty good job in the weeks leading up to the closing with the hand wash stations, hand sanitizer, etc. It has been over a month since the crowds in the parks gathered to say "Good Bye" to each other. I am not aware of any large outbreak due to that and am confident Disney will find a way to open sooner rather than later. Here is hoping to June!


----------



## CrabbyPatty

As far as Disney staying in business, their stock price has been pretty steady.  On March 11th, it was around $115 a share and now it's $112 a share, so the "Street" isn't worried too much about Disney staying afloat.

RE: Opening up anytime soon .... my personal take on this is that Disney is going to wait to be very sure that they can open safely. Georgia may be opening up (against current guidelines saying that the number of cases should have a downward pattern for 14 days) and Florida as a state may be opening up beaches, etc., but let's see what their number of cases look like in about 2 weeks or so.  Sadly, I can imagine people suing Disney if they believe they got the virus during a trip.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

A friendly reminder, please take virus specific discussion, what is going on in your community, herd immunity, etc, to the Community Board.  This thread is for WDW theme park closure information and resulting planning implications. 

Thank you.


----------



## leeniewdw

For those of you ready to head back in June, just a word of caution from someone who was there on 3/12-13.  The experience is very different.  And everyone in your party may feel differently about the experience.   The night before we left, I was very panicked about the trip and my DH was dumbfounded that I felt that way.  Now that we went (though we shaved off one day of the trip) and we didn't get the virus, I'm glad we went I guess.  However I felt very irresponsible about having done so for the 14 days following.   I'm healthy (that I know of) but mid 50s.    I often think how wonderful the trip would have been without that hanging over our head.

I just hope everyone is prepared for it to feel very different.  That you'll be constantly thinking about what you've touched, did you gel/wipe/wash after, etc.  We modified our plans (rented a car instead of Magical Express), decided to do no Rope Droping and ultimately decided to cancel our last day/night (thank you for making flight change easy SouthWest and to WDW for the day's refund!).


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> We will find out tomorrow or Monday and then we can all argue about how thre decision made is bad or good


You think they'll actually give us dates by Monday?  I would love it, but I really doubt we'll get any real info. tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Pnflkc3

JaNelson38 said:


> Yes, but the more people that had the virus now, the fewer that can get it in the future.  That's the point.  Even if this virus "comes back" in the fall, there's going to be a large segment of the population immune to it.  And a virus can only live and spread via a host, and there are fewer and fewer hosts.  Even if some people do get sick, there will be no risk to the hospital system being overwhelmed....which is the point people need to remember.  The whole reason we did the "lockdowns" was to not have a large spike hit hospitals all at once and overwhelm them.  It was never about preventing sickness and death...that's always going to happen.  Even after lockdowns end, people will still get sick, and people will unfortunately still die from this.  But by finding out what we are right now, even with the amount of people who get this virus and don't even really get sick, its all net positives.
> 
> I'll use Wisconsin, since that's where I live.  We have right now about 5,000 positive cases of this virus, with a hospitalization rate of somewhere around 15% and about 250 deaths total.  Using that data, the 'death rate' is a staggering 5%.  The state population is just under 6 million.  If you extrapolate the New York state numbers of 14% with antibodies, that means 840,000 people in Wisconsin have had the virus.  But, of course, deaths are the same.  That makes the death rate for this virus here in Wisconsin 0.00029%.  Now, New York and Wisconsin are different with regards to population density and such, but it shows the example of how the numbers are much less scary when you get the denominator right with regards to how many are infected.
> 
> The more of these antibody tests come back with double digits testing positive, the better.



great post.


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> You think they'll actually give us dates by Monday?  I would love it, but I really doubt we'll get any real info. tomorrow or Monday.


Thr governor said he's waiting for the task force to give a report with suggestions on reopening Florida and he will announce tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> Thr governor said he's waiting for the task force to give a report with suggestions on reopening Florida and he will announce tomorrow or Monday.


I know that, but I just really doubt they'll give us actual opening dates.  It'd be great if they do, but everything for the last month has just been we don't know, wait and see etc.  I guess I was thinking it'd be more of a general this is how we're thinking of reopening stuff.


----------



## yulilin3

Nor sure if this wad already posted,  Disney just changed hours for the week from 10 through the 16 to closed


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> I know that, but I just really doubt they'll give us actual opening dates.  It'd be great if they do, but everything for the last month has just been we don't know, wait and see etc.  I guess I was thinking it'd be more of a general this is how we're thinking of reopening stuff.


Once the governor says stores and restaurants can open Disney springs will open pretty quickly


----------



## leeniewdw

TchrLady said:


> Anyway I think each family has to do what’s right for them. Some people will not be happy until there’s a vaccine, some people shouldn’t go because of compromised health and some will just be nervous and anxious the whole time.  Others are fine with the risk and are confident in Disney’s ability to follow health guidelines and being accountable for their own family. Everyone needs to use the information available to make the best decision for their family and not judge others because they have a differing view of when it’s okay to go ( OP I am in no way saying you were judging anyone it was very nice of  you to share your experience and I think you had very valid points!)



I truly love this post so much!  I admit I’ve never been a germophobe (until now!) and maybe I just felt ill prepared for the trip or maybe an unfamiliar mindset.) We did come prepared (even brought an extra suitcase with spray, wipes, gel — and even some masks and a thermometer in case we became ill from prior exposure while we were there).

We also didnt touch anything that was unnecessary. Funny aside, I had a wipe in my hand when we boarded RnRC and some how didn’t tuck into my bag so was kind of holding it in my hand. After the ride DH said “something wet hit me in the face!” And I looked down and saw I no longer was holding the wipe! Oops!


----------



## Jrb1979

I can see Disney opening by July but with most of the measures that Shanghai is putting into place and limited capacity.


----------



## TchrLady

leeniewdw said:


> I truly love this post so much!  I admit I’ve never been a germophobe (until now!) and maybe I just felt ill prepared for the trip or maybe an unfamiliar mindset.) We did come prepared (even brought an extra suitcase with spray, wipes, gel — and even some masks and a thermometer in case we became ill from prior exposure while we were there).
> 
> We also didnt touch anything that was unnecessary. Funny aside, I had a wipe in my hand when we boarded RnRC and some how didn’t tuck into my bag so was kind of holding it in my hand. After the ride DH said “something wet hit me in the face!” And I looked down and saw I no longer was holding the wipe! Oops!


The wipe story made my daughters and I laugh out loud! ! They told me the other day that they used to get so annoyed with me for making them use sanitizer, Clorox wipes, etc. (which I knew already), Then one of them said “Mom now we know you were just preparing us for the covid  pandemic of 2020” We needed a good laugh


----------



## BridgetR3

kelsum01 said:


> We have a rescheduled trip from April, due to check in at AKL on 6/8.  If they are planning on opening with limited capacity it will be interesting to see how many people are booked the same time we are.  I've also heard rumors that they will only allow one resort opened in each category, i.e., value, moderate, deluxe.  It is unlikely they will be open for the masses and everything will be "business as usual" by early June, so who will "lose their place in line" so to speak?


 
One of our many rescheduled trips includes June 8 and we are booked that night at Wilderness Lodge so unless one of us is forced to move, I think that more than one deluxe will be open.


----------



## sun2shine

yulilin3 said:


> Nor sure if this wad already posted,  Disney just changed hours for the week from 10 through the 16 to closed


Yes. We were scheduled that week and all our fast passes are gone. Just the 17th ones are still there.


----------



## yulilin3

lvloopingbag said:


> It seems like Disney was doing a pretty good job in the weeks leading up to the closing with the hand wash stations, hand sanitizer, etc. It has been over a month since the crowds in the parks gathered to say "Good Bye" to each other. I am not aware of any large outbreak due to that and am confident Disney will find a way to open sooner rather than later. Here is hoping to June!


I was there 5 days a week during the 3 weeks before closing,  last day mk was literally shoulder to shoulder,  were were hugging strangers,  saying goodbye and thank you to all the cp we saw,  i was at Disney springs last day,  world of Disney was shoulder to shoulder,  like Christmas week,  I was sure stories about outbreak at Disney would follow come April but they never did


----------



## emilymad

TchrLady said:


> I’m so sorry you felt this way and didn’t get the trip that you wanted. You do make some valid points that many people will appreciate.
> 
> I have a differing view personally. We are scheduled 6/5-6/12 which is a rescheduled trip from the last week of March. If they are open on our dates we will go.
> 
> I am an elementary school teacher and have been what my family calls a germaphobe my whole life. I was the person who wiped down everything on our plane seats and tray with Clorox wipes before anyone was allowed to touch anything. My kids all know that we do not eat at any restaurant until we have used hand sanitizer or washed our hands. They know that after visiting stores we use hand sanitizer as soon as we get in the car. When we go to a hotel I Clorox wipe everything from the furniture to the bathroom fixtures. I even Lysol the bedding and carpet. So we were already doing all the things people are now being told to do for many years.
> 
> When at places like Disney I have always had Clorox wipes, hand sanitizer and antibacterial hand wipes. We use all frequently along with frequent hand washing. My kids have all been trained from a young age not to touch the hand rails in ride lines (just ewww germ central in my opinion).
> 
> I have absolutely no reservations about going to Disney. We are blessed to have no health conditions (that we know of) and are comfortable with our level of keeping germ free. Our only hard no is required face masks. Every time I go to the store I cringe as I watch multiple people touching multiple surfaces and then reaching up and touching their face mask to adjust, get some fresh air, etc. and then put it back in place while they continue to shop and touch things with their now contaminated hands. The face mask is now contaminated and should be changed but they don’t. I won’t even get started on the gloves.
> 
> Anyway I think each family has to do what’s right for them. Some people will not be happy until there’s a vaccine, some people shouldn’t go because of compromised health and some will just be nervous and anxious the whole time.  Others are fine with the risk and are confident in Disney’s ability to follow health guidelines and being accountable for their own family. Everyone needs to use the information available to make the best decision for their family and not judge others because they have a differing view of when it’s okay to go ( OP I am in no way saying you were judging anyone it was very nice of  you to share your experience and I think you had very valid points!)



This is how I am as well.  I wasn't Lysoling the bedding but only because it didn't occur to me.     This is how we always travel regardless of the location.  We have trip scheduled the same week.  I am not confident that it will be a go but only because of Disney's side.  If they are open and don't require face masks we would go.  We have to wear them in our state now and I have the same reaction as you.  No one puts one on and then leaves it alone which defeats the whole purpose.

If we go I would keep to a 14 day stay at home, not visiting family, etc upon returning because I wouldn't put them at risk.  Both DH and I work from home so we can keep ourselves contained.  But I also say this feeling pretty sure I returned from a Disneyland trip in February with Covid.  

You can get sick anywhere from anything.  You take precautions for your family and if another family doesn't want to take the same risks that is ok too.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> We will find out tomorrow or Monday and then we can all argue about how thre decision made is bad or good


"The decision was horrible!! They're going to murder people!!"

"The decision was perfect!! Get me to WDW NOW!!"​
Don't mind me, I'm just prepping my reactions so I'm ready to contribute helpful insight


----------



## gatorlisa

We had a long weekend planned for May 13-17 (it was a replacement for an April 29-May 3 trip). I have not yet gotten an email from Disney that my trip is affected, but overnight my FPs for May 14-16 disappeared, which makes sense given they updated hours to show parks closed through May 16. I cancelled our Pop reservation this morning.


----------



## yulilin3

Remember this thread is about confirmed operational updates to wdw and if your trip was canceled but Disney.  For theories of possible scenarios you can go to the rumors forum
Off topic posts will be deleted


----------



## gottalovepluto

gatorlisa said:


> We had a long weekend planned for May 13-17 (it was a replacement for an April 29-May 3 trip). I have not yet gotten an email from Disney that my trip is affected, but overnight my FPs for May 14-16 disappeared, which makes sense given they updated hours to show parks closed through May 16. I cancelled our Pop reservation this morning.


They confirmed to TA's yesterday bookings through the 16th will be cancelled. Sorry you lost your second trip


----------



## mikejuliestl

Looks like a Noon conference call for the working group to reopen Fl tourism, recreation and retail.  Hopefully we’ll have some good news.

https://thefloridachannel.org/


----------



## Sandiz08

Cheer Worlds has been cancelled for June. No news on Summit competition, but an “ intent to participate survey went out.” Your guess is as good as mine if these are being cancelled due to not enough participants or more so Disney. Both were to have taken place at ESPN sports complex. Both had already been rescheduled from April and May.


----------



## momandnurse

yulilin3 said:


> 100 % and I've made this plea several time
> Please respect everyone's decision on coming whenever they decide to do so. It's a personal decision and none of us have the right to criticize or worse,  use ugly language,  to those who decide to come right away


 
This sure is the easy way out and totally irresponsible thing to say. I have followed these boards as we planned and then canceled our trip at the end of March before Disney announced closure of parks. Health experts are advising social distancing for the foreseeable future and it’s definitely a foolish thing to say people should just go as soon as the parks open considering they are not only putting themselves at risk but also any other person they would come in contact with if they were to contract the virus. Vacation and Disney World is NOT a priority right now. Keeping people safe and healthy is. So frustrated with this mindset of pleasure at other’s expense.


----------



## SierraT

momandnurse said:


> This sure is the easy way out and totally irresponsible thing to say. I have followed these boards as we planned and then canceled our trip at the end of March before Disney announced closure of parks. Health experts are advising social distancing for the foreseeable future and it’s definitely a foolish thing to say people should just go as soon as the parks open considering they are not only putting themselves at risk but also any other person they would come in contact with if they were to contract the virus. Vacation and Disney World is NOT a priority right now. Keeping people safe and healthy is. So frustrated with this mindset of pleasure at other’s expense.


You have the option not to go.


----------



## momandnurse

SierraT said:


> You have the option not to go.



Of course I do. That’s not the issue. It’s the people who choose to put their own pleasure over the welfare of others. See I’m not worried just about my own welfare. I am worried about the healthcare workers who take care of those who get sick. Those who can’t fight off the virus. Those who have to do jobs like work in a grocery store who will be exposed to people who went to Disney and picked up the virus. Considering all we do not know about the virus and that we know that often people are asymptomatic if they contract the virus, advising people to just go if they feel like it is selfish. Missing a Disney vacation is not life or death. But this virus literally is. But I am completely aware there are many many people who think they are entitled to do what they want for their own pleasure. That has never been more evident than now.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

SierraT said:


> You have the option not to go.


So do you. As a Floridian, people from out of state rushing to come here puts us in danger. One of the suggestions to the Open Florida task force was to  open the parks to Florida people first. I guess we would be test subjects If the Governor went that way and in the end it is up to him as to when the parks open.


----------



## pangyal

momandnurse said:


> Of course I do. That’s not the issue. It’s the people who choose to put their own pleasure over the welfare of others. See I’m not worried just about my own welfare. I am worried about the healthcare workers who take care of those who get sick. Those who can’t fight off the virus. Those who have to do jobs like work in a grocery store who will be exposed to people who went to Disney and picked up the virus. Considering all we do not know about the virus and that we know that often people are asymptomatic if they contract the virus, advising people to just go if they feel like it is selfish. Missing a Disney vacation is not life or death. But this virus literally is. But I am completely aware there are many many people who think they are entitled to do what they want for their own pleasure. That has never been more evident than now.



I understand your point of view and your concerns. However, perhaps it would help ease your mind to know that Disney has (by all accounts and rumours  ) a strict social distancing regime that would enable guests to enjoy their time on property while staying safe and adhering to hygienic and distancing protocols that were developed in concert with medical professionals. Nobody is saying that a hundred thousand people are going to storm the castle on the first day they are open  . Also, in all fairness, Disneyworld is not the only point of infection where somebody could pick up the virus and pass it on to a grocery store employee, per your example.


----------



## wilkydelts

momandnurse said:


> This sure is the easy way out and totally irresponsible thing to say. I have followed these boards as we planned and then canceled our trip at the end of March before Disney announced closure of parks. Health experts are advising social distancing for the foreseeable future and it’s definitely a foolish thing to say people should just go as soon as the parks open considering they are not only putting themselves at risk but also any other person they would come in contact with if they were to contract the virus. Vacation and Disney World is NOT a priority right now. Keeping people safe and healthy is. So frustrated with this mindset of pleasure at other’s expense.



I could not disagree with the rant anymore. The world is not shut down, it is just operating differently. If Disney is open anyone has the right to go and will operate within the confines of Disney's rules.


----------



## yulilin3

momandnurse said:


> This sure is the easy way out and totally irresponsible thing to say. I have followed these boards as we planned and then canceled our trip at the end of March before Disney announced closure of parks. Health experts are advising social distancing for the foreseeable future and it’s definitely a foolish thing to say people should just go as soon as the parks open considering they are not only putting themselves at risk but also any other person they would come in contact with if they were to contract the virus. Vacation and Disney World is NOT a priority right now. Keeping people safe and healthy is. So frustrated with this mindset of pleasure at other’s expense.


I don't think I said "people should come as soon as it opens" I just said to respect peoples decision and don't name call and judge (I mean you can judge silently) just not post judgement as that is against Dis guidelines, also a reminder  for everyone to keep this thread on topic, which is changes to WDW operations due to covid and any reservation changes Disney makes on your vacations


----------



## TarotFox

There's already a lot of people who have lost trust in Adventures by Disney through their handling of this. A lot of people won't go back to the parks if they do it wrong.


----------



## tzeitel

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this (or if this is the right thread) but Cirque sent an email a week or so ago about refunds/exchanges. 
Background -  I first called Cirque for a refund of our May 7 tickets on 4/6 but they refused and told me to call in "a few weeks".  I emailed and got a reply that April performances were being dealt with first and that they would reach out to me asap.  A week later I called again and the offices were closed (there were 2 numbers and both had the same message).

The most recent email reads -
"As the performance you purchased has been postponed, we are encouraging you to keep your tickets and contact us to exchange them for a future date. 
All tickets that are not exchanged will be automatically refunded within 30 days of the performance."


----------



## yulilin3

Just a friendly reminder from WebMasterKathy
We are trying hard to let people participate and vent and share during this crazy time, but PLEASE remember:

The mods and admins here are VOLUNTEERS.

We are also personally dealing with all the fallout of the current crisis- job loss, illness, isolation and uncertainty, financial disaster.

We want to keep the DIS a place of refuge and civil discourse, but spending every waking moment monitoring the boards and cleaning up messes really is not what we need to be doing now.

I have a great amount of respect and gratitude for our members, who have been GREAT about supporting each other and keeping most conversations respectful and safe!

PLEASE use the “report a post” link to alert us to any truly problematic, profane, attacking posts so we can take care of them. Also, please think before reporting posts that are not really problematic but that may be just something that you do not agree with.

“Political” is a very gray area right now as our government response is very entwined in all issues dealing with the virus pandemic, and we (admins and moderators) have to use a lot of personal judgement when trying to balance allowing conversation and drawing a line preventing political debate and insult. DO NOT insult other posters directly by attacking them for their views or words. Try to discuss IDEAS, not slam other posters. Don’t rage about political parties or philosophies, but mentions of what government figures may have said or done are not necessarily going to be forbidden now.

The reason we had to make politics a “no go” topic years ago is because PEOPLE WERE ATTACKING AND ARGUING. So do not do that, okay? As a team, we get accused of protecting liberal views, conservative views, any views that do not align with a specific poster’s views. The truth is that we are a collection of people with political views all over the spectrum. Just like the membership here. Share your ideas respectfully and we’ll all get through this still being friends.

And if you find your blood pressure rising and temptations to respond harshly to others here or to report LOTS of posts because you do not agree with them, take a break. Turn off the computer. Go sit out in the sunshine and listen to some happy music. Unplug for a while.


----------



## yulilin3

Please stay on topic. All off topic will be deleted. You can have private conversation using the "start conversation" button


----------



## ah10is

tzeitel said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this (or if this is the right thread) but Cirque sent an email a week or so ago about refunds/exchanges.
> Background -  I first called Cirque for a refund of our May 7 tickets on 4/6 but they refused and told me to call in "a few weeks".  I emailed and got a reply that April performances were being dealt with first and that they would reach out to me asap.  A week later I called again and the offices were closed (there were 2 numbers and both had the same message).
> 
> The most recent email reads -
> "As the performance you purchased has been postponed, we are encouraging you to keep your tickets and contact us to exchange them for a future date.
> All tickets that are not exchanged will be automatically refunded within 30 days of the performance."



You might want to follow this Link about Cirque - Drawn to Life refunds!    

https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-change-cirque-drawn-to-life-reservation.3794977/
 I'm waiting for May 19th to be refunded.    This is the response I got from them a couple of days ago that you may find helpful!

On 4/24/20 3:14 PM, LasVegas CustomerService wrote:

Thank you for reaching out. Refunds are being issued by performance date in order to ensure that everyone is assisted.

Your refund for your May performance will begin to be processed closer to your performance date.

Thank you,
SL-Internal Ticketing
Resident Shows Division


----------



## Meriweather

This is the last email I received from them

We would like to thank you for your patience and understanding in these difficult times. We are currently processing a large number of orders, so things are going a little slower than usual. Once your tickets have been exchanged, you will receive a confirmation. Again, we appreciate your understanding and look forward to bringing our shows back to you soon! Until then, all the best to you and your loved ones.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Does anyone know when date-based tickets are "automatically extended" to 12/15 for cancelled dates?  

Is it when they announce / update hours to indicate that they'll be closed on the ticket date, or on the actual ticket date itself? Or something else?


----------



## Katie1174

CAPSLOCK said:


> Does anyone know when date-based tickets are "automatically extended" to 12/15 for cancelled dates?
> 
> Is it when they announce / update hours to indicate that they'll be closed on the ticket date, or on the actual ticket date itself? Or something else?


Here is my timeline so you know how Disney handled our reservation. Our dates were May 10-18. They sent me the email last Tues 4/21 letting me know that our dates were impacted from the 10-16th and i could cancel, reschedule etc.
Then I noticed on Wednesday morning two of my three after hours parties had dropped off MDE and on Thursday the last after hours party dropped off and Disney on that day also cleared all the  park hours from their calendar for the 10-16th. At that point my date based tickets still showed as expiring in May. 
My refund of two of my parties showed up in my cc acct on Fri  and the 3rd party showed as a pending credit by Saturday morning. Then also on Saturday, my date based park hopper tickets automatically changed now being valid from 5/10/20 thru 12/15/20. At that point I hadnt even officially cancelled my reservation with Disney but they had already changed the dates. I went ahead and officially cancelled with them today.
We are rescheduled for Sept. but may not go if everything isn't open we enjoy, but since my tickets are active until 12/15, I can change the dates on my tickets to next May this fall and pay any small difference.


----------



## dmband

It still blows my mind that Disney isn’t offering to extend peoples tickets FOR THE SAME COST as they paid and/or offering them the same resort discount.

you have family spending thousands of dollars and all though it isn’t your/their fault things need to be cancelled, to then Say you owe us an extra $200 (for example) is a poor pr more.
Or to say, yeah we offered you a discount code to get you hooked and now we will not give you that same rate but feel free to pay extra and come at a later date is sad.

Lots of people here it might not matter too because it seems many of us have more money then lots and/or more options available to visit but the typical family who plans for months if not yrs to go and isn’t a dis junky telling them to rebook for a more expensive time, at a time money is now extra tight, is sad to see


----------



## wilkydelts

dmband said:


> It still blows my mind that Disney isn’t offering to extend peoples tickets FOR THE SAME COST as they paid and/or offering them the same resort discount.
> 
> you have family spending thousands of dollars and all though it isn’t your/their fault things need to be cancelled, to then Say you owe us an extra $200 (for example) is a poor pr more.
> Or to say, yeah we offered you a discount code to get you hooked and now we will not give you that same rate but feel free to pay extra and come at a later date is sad.
> 
> Lots of people here it might not matter too because it seems many of us have more money then lots and/or more options available to visit but the typical family who plans for months if not yrs to go and isn’t a dis junky telling them to rebook for a more expensive time, at a time money is now extra tight, is sad to see



Tickets are extended to Dec 15 for no change in price. You can transfer them to any day you see fit without paying the difference. 
You can not expect Disney to allow someone to stay at a resort mid summer for the same price they were going to pay for a resort during late April or May when it is the lull between Spring Break and Summer Break. That is unreasonable.


----------



## squirk

Katie1174 said:


> Here is my timeline so you know how Disney handled our reservation. Our dates were May 10-18. They sent me the email last Tues 4/21 letting me know that our dates were impacted from the 10-16th and i could cancel, reschedule etc.
> Then I noticed on Wednesday morning two of my three after hours parties had dropped off MDE and on Thursday the last after hours party dropped off and Disney on that day also cleared all the  park hours from their calendar for the 10-16th. At that point my date based tickets still showed as expiring in May.
> My refund of two of my parties showed up in my cc acct on Fri  and the 3rd party showed as a pending credit by Saturday morning. Then also on Saturday, my date based park hopper tickets automatically changed now being valid from 5/10/20 thru 12/15/20. At that point I hadnt even officially cancelled my reservation with Disney but they had already changed the dates. I went ahead and officially cancelled with them today.
> We are rescheduled for Sept. but may not go if everything isn't open we enjoy, but since my tickets are active until 12/15, I can change the dates on my tickets to next May this fall and pay any small difference.



Impacted May 10-16, but not May 17/18?  Interesting that they didn't just tell you that your entire trip was impacted.

I wonder if they have plans for the 17th......


----------



## Grnl706

squirk said:


> Impacted May 10-16, but not May 17/18?  I wonder if they have plans for the 17th......


I think they're just cancelling one week at a time right now. My understanding is that if they are going to continue be closed past the 16th, the next dates to be impacted would be the 17th to the 23rd.


----------



## gottalovepluto

wilkydelts said:


> Tickets are extended to Dec 15 for no change in price. You can transfer them to any day you see fit without paying the difference.
> You can not expect Disney to allow someone to stay at a resort mid summer for the same price they were going to pay for a resort during late April or May when it is the lull between Spring Break and Summer Break. That is unreasonable.


Hotels are one thing but to not offer the ticket as valid at the same time next year? That’s them being cheap.


----------



## squirk

Grnl706 said:


> I think they're just cancelling one week at a time right now. My understanding is that if they are going to continue be closed past the 16th, the next dates to be impacted would be the 17th to the 23rd.



Makes sense, but at the same time, it's a confusing response for the guest whose trip "spans" the two different weeks.  I can see someone legitimately interpreting that as "well, at least they'll be open the 17th and 18th.  Maybe we can go for just a few days, then...."

Don't say "these particular days of the trip are impacted"; just say "the trip is impacted".

Also, have past cancellation e-mails followed the same Sunday-to-Saturday window?


----------



## yulilin3

squirk said:


> Impacted May 10-16, but not May 17/18?  Interesting that they didn't just tell you that your entire trip was impacted.
> 
> I wonder if they have plans for the 17th......


They've been canceling just one week at a time.


----------



## Katie1174

squirk said:


> Impacted May 10-16, but not May 17/18?  Interesting that they didn't just tell you that your entire trip was impacted.
> 
> I wonder if they have plans for the 17th......


Like the other poster said, they appear to be cancelling week by week now, Sunday-Saturday. They cancelled the week before ours started from the 3rd to the 9th. The next week to be cancelled will be 17th-23rd. The previous week and my week were both officially cancelled on Thursday, so I expect the park hours for the 17th-23rd will be removed by this Thursday.


----------



## Grnl706

squirk said:


> Makes sense, but at the same time, it's a confusing response for the guest whose trip "spans" the two different weeks.  I can see someone legitimately interpreting that as "well, at least they'll be open the 17th and 18th.  Maybe we can go for just a few days, then...."
> 
> Don't say "these particular days of the trip are impacted"; just say "the trip is impacted".
> 
> Also, have past cancellation e-mails followed the same Sunday-to-Saturday window?


If I'm not mistaken it's going by your check in date only but I may be wrong. I can understand where you're coming from, it is super confusing. I've been watching the threads for a bit and for May it does seem to follow that Saturday to Sunday window per week.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ok y’all, trending too personal/argumentative here.  Let’s move on please. 

Thank you.


----------



## wilkydelts

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ok y’all, trending too personal/argumentative here.  Let’s move on please.
> 
> Thank you.



Noted and understood


----------



## sponica

Obviously we don't know how this will actually be handled, but I noticed that as of right now, they have only cancelled my ADRs for days the parks are "officially" closed.  

Just something for people who have reservations might skirt the closed/open timeframe to keep an eye out for.


----------



## yulilin3

This thread is for CONFIRMED OPERATIONAL CHANGES TO WDW OPERATIONS INCLUDING CHANGES TO RESERVATIONS DUE TO COVID
everything else is off topic
There are multiple threads in the news and rumor forum, Disney community forum and community forum


----------



## cdurham1

Katie1174 said:


> Here is my timeline so you know how Disney handled our reservation. Our dates were May 10-18. They sent me the email last Tues 4/21 letting me know that our dates were impacted from the 10-16th and i could cancel, reschedule etc.
> Then I noticed on Wednesday morning two of my three after hours parties had dropped off MDE and on Thursday the last after hours party dropped off and Disney on that day also cleared all the  park hours from their calendar for the 10-16th. At that point my date based tickets still showed as expiring in May.
> My refund of two of my parties showed up in my cc acct on Fri  and the 3rd party showed as a pending credit by Saturday morning. Then also on Saturday, my date based park hopper tickets automatically changed now being valid from 5/10/20 thru 12/15/20. At that point I hadnt even officially cancelled my reservation with Disney but they had already changed the dates. I went ahead and officially cancelled with them today.
> We are rescheduled for Sept. but may not go if everything isn't open we enjoy, but since my tickets are active until 12/15, I can change the dates on my tickets to next May this fall and pay any small difference.



Thank you for the detailed timeline.  I have tickets for May 17th to 23rd and was looking for how my rescheduling/refunds might look when Disney throws in the towel on those dates.


----------



## Thenwood

Our vacation is planned for check-in May 16-30th but have not yet received any notification of any cancelations? I'm assuming I'll get it sometime this week..... Hoping to reschedule for Sept but now they put in place "no borrowing more than 50% of your next years use points".....even though we already had reservations using them, they won't honor? Have to wait and see!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Thenwood said:


> Our vacation is planned for check-in May 16-30th but have not yet received any notification of any cancelations? I'm assuming I'll get it sometime this week..... Hoping to reschedule for Sept but now they put in place "no borrowing more than 50% of your next years use points".....even though we already had reservations using them, they won't honor? Have to wait and see!



FYI - Some (perhaps many) people are not getting any notifications from Disney, from reports.  Inconsistent email communication is often the norm from Disney under normal times, and current cancellation notices seem to be following that pattern.

I’ve had two room-only resort reservations during the closure and have not received any emails. 

FWIW.


----------



## osufeth24

Maybe I missed it, but have there been any changes to the ticket policy for those that bought the FL 4 day discovery (I think that was the word) ticket?  Originally I think you had til June to use it, and I think when they first closed the parks, they extended to July.  Wasn't sure if they extended it more.  I had a friend who bought it was gonna use 2 days the week after they closed the parks, and the other 2 during the Star Wars run weekend


----------



## lanejudy

@osufeth24  The WDW website still indicates the FL Res Discovery tickets can be used through July 31st.  It could still change, but that's the current info.


----------



## kelsum01

The press conference with the Governor and the doctors sounded very optimistic.  I'm still clinging to hope that we'll make our 6/8-6/15 trip but we'll know more in a couple weeks, I'm sure.


----------



## brockash

kelsum01 said:


> The press conference with the Governor and the doctors sounded very optimistic.  I'm still clinging to hope that we'll make our 6/8-6/15 trip but we'll know more in a couple weeks, I'm sure.


Hoping to be right there with you   I  think I may be more excited for when they actually give us a decision than anything else at this point.  lol


----------



## DanielleC

gottalovepluto said:


> Hotels are one thing but to not offer the ticket as valid at the same time next year? That’s them being cheap.





gottalovepluto said:


> heap



Tickets are a unique item with accounting.  When Disney sells someone a ticket they can't book the money as an Asset ie income.  They must book it on their General Ledger as a Liability, ie, they owe the buyer something in return for the income.  The don't book the money as income until you use the ticket for a day.  Then a single day portion of the ticket becomes an Asset or Income.  This is why all tickets purchased from Disney have a cash value towards other tickets.  What happens if someone reserves a vacation for 4 days, non park hopper.  Then they have more time and they want to go for 5 days and park hop.  It would be an accounting nightmare.


----------



## gottalovepluto

DanielleC said:


> Tickets are a unique item with accounting.  When Disney sells someone a ticket they can't book the money as an Asset ie income.  They must book it on their General Ledger as a Liability, ie, they owe the buyer something in return for the income.  The don't book the money as income until you use the ticket for a day.  Then a single day portion of the ticket becomes an Asset or Income.  This is why all tickets purchased from Disney have a cash value towards other tickets.  What happens if someone reserves a vacation for 4 days, non park hopper.  Then they have more time and they want to go for 5 days and park hop.  It would be an accounting nightmare.


People upgrade their tickets to add days/features all the time. Even after they started using them. You can literally do it in the app now.

I’m saying Disney should have extended the ticket validity longer than 12/15/20. Liabilities carry over to the next calendar year all the time in accounting.


----------



## pangyal

Thenwood said:


> Our vacation is planned for check-in May 16-30th but have not yet received any notification of any cancelations? I'm assuming I'll get it sometime this week..... Hoping to reschedule for Sept but now they put in place "no borrowing more than 50% of your next years use points".....even though we already had reservations using them, they won't honor? Have to wait and see!


If you modify your reservation now to the September dates, your borrowed points will be grandfathered in and the 50% rule doesn’t apply. My suggestion would be to modify to September as soon as possible so that your reservation points aren’t returned once Disney cancels it for you, which would then bump you against the new borrowing rule


----------



## sheila14

kelsum01 said:


> The press conference with the Governor and the doctors sounded very optimistic.  I'm still clinging to hope that we'll make our 6/8-6/15 trip but we'll know more in a couple weeks, I'm sure.


Where is the link for what was said at this meeting?  Please share


----------



## yulilin3

sheila14 said:


> Where is the link for what was said at this meeting?  Please share


you can find them on thefloridachannel.org


----------



## sheila14

yulilin3 said:


> you can find them on thefloridachannel.org


Thankyou.  I am not from Florida and have a vacation set for September.


----------



## smmco

kelsum01 said:


> The press conference with the Governor and the doctors sounded very optimistic.  I'm still clinging to hope that we'll make our 6/8-6/15 trip but we'll know more in a couple weeks, I'm sure.


I am 7/1-7/8. I feel like there's a lot of mixed messages. Somedays I feel positive and somedays I don't.  I don't live in Florida so I didn't catch the presser. Considering how miserably hot it is July it might not be the end of the world if I have to push it back to October.


----------



## brockash

smmco said:


> I am 7/1-7/8. I feel like there's a lot of mixed messages. Somedays I feel positive and somedays I don't.  I don't live in Florida so I didn't catch the presser. Considering how miserably hot it is July it might not be the end of the world if I have to push it back to October.


You really didn't miss anything.  Once again they've given no actual info. regarding the reopening of theme parks.  I know some on this board were expecting answers/dates by today, and I would have loved that, but definitely assumed it'd be more non-info.  It's definitely frustrating.  I understand it's unprecedented etc., but it's a rough roller coaster to be on.  Our rescheduled April trip is supposed to start 6/8...I'm holding out hope, but honestly I don't even know if our Sept. trip will be a go....blah.


----------



## smmco

brockash said:


> You really didn't miss anything.  Once again they've given no actual info. regarding the reopening of theme parks.  I know some on this board were expecting answers/dates by today, and I would have loved that, but definitely assumed it'd be more non-info.  It's definitely frustrating.  I understand it's unprecedented etc., but it's a rough roller coaster to be on.  Our rescheduled April trip is supposed to start 6/8...I'm holding out hope, but honestly I don't even know if our Sept. trip will be a go....blah.


I think you'll be good to go in September. I think June and July could be open just not in the way we're used to. They want to open that I'm sure of.


----------



## Jrb1979

smmco said:


> I think you'll be good to go in September. I think June and July could be open just not in the way we're used to. They want to open that I'm sure of.


I agree. Where is disagree is I think that the measures they put on place when they open will be around for awhile.


----------



## smmco

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree. Where is disagree is I think that the measures they put on place when they open will be around for awhile.


Maybe it won't be a bad thing. I've been to WDW a couple of dozen times.  I'm just happy to be on vacation in one of my favorite places.  One of my favorite things is sitting on my balcony with a glass of wine watching a good thunderstorm. I know I'm weird.  I'm more concerned about when I'm going to cruise again because the only thing I love more than WDW is DCL cruises.


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> You really didn't miss anything.  Once again they've given no actual info. regarding the reopening of theme parks.  I know some on this board were expecting answers/dates by today, and I would have loved that, but definitely assumed it'd be more non-info.  It's definitely frustrating.  I understand it's unprecedented etc., but it's a rough roller coaster to be on.  Our rescheduled April trip is supposed to start 6/8...I'm holding out hope, but honestly I don't even know if our Sept. trip will be a go....blah.


A bit off topic but i see there's an interest in these
The orange county task force is meeting today and mayor demmings has another press conference tomorrow.  On his press conference yesterday he did say he was assuming he would have got info on reopening already ftom the governor and the task force,  so it wasn't just me expecting an answer yesterday,  they are taking their time with an answer.  Our stay at home ends Thursday night with businesses around my neighborhood preparing to open,  hopeful to get a clear plan before the 30th


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> A bit off topic but i see there's an interest in these
> The orange county task force is meeting today and mayor demmings has another press conference tomorrow.  On his press conference yesterday he did say he was assuming he would have got info on reopening already ftom the governor and the task force,  so it wasn't just me expecting an answer yesterday,  they are taking their time with an answer.  Our stay at home ends Thursday night with businesses around my neighborhood preparing to open,  hopeful to get a clear plan before the 30th


Thank you for the info.  I'll be looking to see if there's anything new later today   I've never stalked the Orlando news so much lol.


----------



## leeniewdw

Desantis is going to be with Trump at the WH any minute and they will take questions.  Perhaps someone will ask about FL's themeparks.


----------



## pangyal

Yes!

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/key-...-park-capacity-mandatory-face-masks-and-more/


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> Yes!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/key-...-park-capacity-mandatory-face-masks-and-more/


all very reasonable.


----------



## leeniewdw

pangyal said:


> Yes!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/key-...-park-capacity-mandatory-face-masks-and-more/



Having been there on 3/12-13, I was shocked this was not already in place:


Touchless hand sanitizer at each ticketing entry and turnstile
Touchless hand sanitizer at each ride/attraction entry and exit

There were nowhere near "at each" anything and in many cases just big pumps sitting on a table that you had to manually operate.    This would have made a HUGE impact on my sanity during that trip.


----------



## pangyal

yulilin3 said:


> all very reasonable.


I agree!

I would like to think about what the capacity percentages would mean in real terms, though. Like, 50% of MK's full capacity would still make for a crowded experience. Not like that will stop us from going, but I wonder how much work they will do for guests to keep them separated so to speak versus placing the onus on guests to weave around each other and maintain some distance. Just out of curiousity!


----------



## dmband

Ok sounds good but I can see hand sanitizer being out more often than not. Someone is going to have a busy day keeping tabs on that.

my “concern” is capacity.
what is 50/75% capacity and how do they select who gets in? Is it anyone with a tickets period, guests staying on site, ??
Would that capacity co exist with resort stays? I would not want to pay thousands to be turned away due to capacity and/or afraid to hop only to find out it was at capacity.
i know there is a plan for busy days like July 4th and Christmas in place. I also know that being there when the park was close to capacity that there were spots you could hardly walk, so 50% could still be a lotttt of people. I don’t know numbers or what a typical attendance number is.


----------



## yulilin3

dmband said:


> Ok sounds good but I can see hand sanitizer being out more often than not. Someone is going to have a busy day keeping tabs on that.
> 
> my “concern” is capacity.
> what is 50/75% capacity and how do they select who gets in? Is it anyone with a tickets period, guests staying on site, ??
> Would that capacity co exist with resort stays? I would not want to pay thousands to be turned away due to capacity and/or afraid to hop only to find out it was at capacity.
> i know there is a plan for busy days like July 4th and Christmas in place. I also know that being there when the park was close to capacity that there were spots you could hardly walk, so 50% could still be a lotttt of people. I don’t know numbers or what a typical attendance number is.


if they limit entrance to only onsite guests and local ap they could easily control capacity by lowering capacity at the resorts. So let's say GF has 200 rooms (I don't know how many rooms just a hypothetical) they can only make 59 of those rooms bookable and then they will know exactly how many people are on property at  any given day, local ap are not that many that would mess up the 50/75% 
These phases will be in place for probably 3 weeks at a time and then they will see if there are infection peaks or not and then they will move to the next phase


----------



## GirlDreamer

I'd like to know if they'll have rules for who gets into the parks as well. We're travelling from the UK, so I'd hate to pay all that money and travel so far just to be turned away due to capacity having been reached.


----------



## elle21

So glad to see a re-opening coming! I didn’t see any start dates in the article. Is it still June 1st or would it be earlier?


----------



## yulilin3

leeniewdw said:


> Having been there on 3/12-13, I was shocked this was not already in place:
> 
> 
> Touchless hand sanitizer at each ticketing entry and turnstile
> Touchless hand sanitizer at each ride/attraction entry and exit
> 
> There were nowhere near "at each" anything and in many cases just big pumps sitting on a table that you had to manually operate.    This would have made a HUGE impact on my sanity during that trip.


this was in place at Universal


----------



## imjustafatkid

leeniewdw said:


> Having been there on 3/12-13, I was shocked this was not already in place:
> 
> 
> Touchless hand sanitizer at each ticketing entry and turnstile
> Touchless hand sanitizer at each ride/attraction entry and exit
> 
> There were nowhere near "at each" anything and in many cases just big pumps sitting on a table that you had to manually operate.    This would have made a HUGE impact on my sanity during that trip.



That hand sanitizer requirement may be a killer for reopening. I haven't seen hand sanitizer in a store in weeks. We're fortunate that we had just bought bulk hand sanitizer before we started shutting everything down and everyone lost their minds.


----------



## yulilin3

elle21 said:


> So glad to see a re-opening coming! I didn’t see any start dates in the article. Is it still June 1st or would it be earlier?


Universal has given a date of June 1st, WDW has not changed their "closed until further notice"
The Gov will give his outline tomorrow for reopening the state, I assume the theme parks will follow with guidelines next week


----------



## gatorlisa

imjustafatkid said:


> That hand sanitizer requirement may be a killer for reopening. I haven't seen hand sanitizer in a store in weeks. We're fortunate that we had just bought bulk hand sanitizer before we started shutting everything down and everyone lost their minds.


Disney would be going through commercial suppliers for hand sanitizer and dispensers. Granted, they'll be competing with every other business that is being encouraged or required to provide it, but it's a different supply chain to how we as consumers get ours.


----------



## andyman8

pangyal said:


> Yes!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/key-...-park-capacity-mandatory-face-masks-and-more/



It's worth noting that this is just a starting point for WDW. I am confident that when they reopen, we'll see additional health and safety measures well beyond what's listed here, but this is a good starting point. I think some of what they end up doing will be a bit more controversial for some guests (no character greetings, no parades/fireworks, temperature checks for guests, face masks for guests). 



yulilin3 said:


> if they limit entrance to only onsite guests and local ap they could easily control capacity by lowering capacity at the resorts. So let's say GF has 200 rooms (I don't know how many rooms just a hypothetical) they can only make 59 of those rooms bookable and then they will know exactly how many people are on property at  any given day, local ap are not that many that would mess up the 50/75%
> These phases will be in place for probably 3 weeks at a time and then they will see if there are infection peaks or not and then they will move to the next phase


I don't think we'll see MK operating at 75% capacity for quite some time. I don't think MK will open at even 50% capacity (45K guests). These seem to be baselines for all parks. Keep in mind, there are many days of the year when MK doesn't normally operate at 75% capacity. MK's capacity is just below 90,000 guests (so high 80s), so 75% of that would be about 67K guests. That's generally the amount of guests MK expects on Memorial Day, for example. The "average" occupancy for the park is around 55K guests. If they're going to be reducing actual capacity of attractions and then further reducing them by interrupting operations for cleaning (and still wanting to avoid bottlenecks and over-crowded public spaces), they'll have to limit capacity to somewhere between 20k to 30k guests (i.e. a MVMCP or MNSSHP) , and initially, it might be even lower. Touring Plans did a calculation to see what the capacity would need to be for everyone to get 6 square feet. The official acreage they used included backstage areas but they argued that the factor of members of the same household not needing to social distance cancels this out. Not necessarily endorsing this estimate, but they came up with an initial reopening capacity estimate for MK of about 15k to 20k guests.

In addition to what you talked about resorts (I put up a detailed post on the N&R forum with different resort occupancy scenarios) , I could easily see WDW asking APholders to "reserve" their spot in the park similar to what Disneyland does with their FlexPass APs. This way they can cap how many people are showing up to be in the park.


----------



## pangyal

yulilin3 said:


> *Universal has given a date of June 1st*, WDW has not changed their "closed until further notice"
> The Gov will give his outline tomorrow for reopening the state, I assume the theme parks will follow with guidelines next week


Did I miss this somewhere, please ?


----------



## elle21

andyman8 said:


> It's worth noting that this is just a starting point for WDW. I am confident that when they reopen, we'll see additional health and safety measures well beyond what's listed here, but this is a good starting point. I think some of what they end up doing will be a bit more controversial for some guests (no character greetings, no parades/fireworks, temperature checks for guests, face masks for guests).



Really? What makes you think that? I thought that this outline was all they plan to do. I was ready to go ahead with our trip.


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> Did I miss this somewhere, please ?


https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us


----------



## pangyal

yulilin3 said:


> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us


Thank you! Ah, it still says “at least through May 31”. I was hoping for progress, lol. Sorry to derail the topic, I’ll behave!


----------



## yulilin3

just a reminder to bring back the conversation to announced things. Obviously the guidelines were announced by the task force, now we wait for official announcement from the theme parks.
Any further discussion on what they might do should be done in the news and rumors thread


----------



## DisSurfer878

GirlDreamer said:


> I'd like to know if they'll have rules for who gets into the parks as well. We're travelling from the UK, so I'd hate to pay all that money and travel so far just to be turned away due to capacity having been reached.


I just want to put it out there. Even on normal days and during non pandemic times, NO ONE is gauranteed access to a Disney Park. It could reach capacity any time, for any reason. I get being upset and frustrated about it. But it's the reality and risk of going to a Disney park, and you agree to those T&C's when you buy a ticket


----------



## cindymouse6

gatorlisa said:


> Disney would be going through commercial suppliers for hand sanitizer and dispensers. Granted, they'll be competing with every other business that is being encouraged or required to provide it, but it's a different supply chain to how we as consumers get ours.



They can also make their own easily …. getting the ingredients may be a little easier than a finished product... but what company wouldn't want the advertising exposure by being THE sanitizer used by Disney???  good PR for some company....


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

leeniewdw said:


> Having been there on 3/12-13, I was shocked this was not already in place:
> 
> 
> Touchless hand sanitizer at each ticketing entry and turnstile
> Touchless hand sanitizer at each ride/attraction entry and exit
> 
> There were nowhere near "at each" anything and in many cases just big pumps sitting on a table that you had to manually operate.    This would have made a HUGE impact on my sanity during that trip.



I'm really looking forward to these being readily available all over the place. I always have it with me but I don't always want to go digging for it, it would be so convenient for it to be all over.

I know we are talking about 50%/75% capacity but I'm wondering once this happens, how many people will actually go to the park. There seems to be a pretty strong divide. Those who would go the day it opens (ME ME ME) and those who say they won't return for a year or so.

Lower capacity might not be an issue but if it is, I also wonder how they will determine who gets in. Is it first come, first serve and you have to line up hours before opening?

Do you reserve a day in the park?

Do they limit to FL residents only (please no) and resort guests, them limit resort reservations?

Still lots of questions but I'm so glad to see they have a plan. Anxiously awaiting a date!


----------



## Chris Ehlers

andyman8 said:


> It's worth noting that this is just a starting point for WDW. I am confident that when they reopen, we'll see additional health and safety measures well beyond what's listed here, but this is a good starting point. I think some of what they end up doing will be a bit more controversial for some guests (no character greetings, no parades/fireworks, temperature checks for guests, face masks for guests).
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll see MK operating at 75% capacity for quite some time. I don't think MK will open at even 50% capacity (45K guests). These seem to be baselines for all parks. Keep in mind, there are many days of the year when MK doesn't normally operate at 75% capacity. MK's capacity is just below 90,000 guests (so high 80s), so 75% of that would be about 67K guests. That's generally the amount of guests MK expects on Memorial Day, for example. The "average" occupancy for the park is around 55K guests. If they're going to be reducing actual capacity of attractions and then further reducing them by interrupting operations for cleaning (and still wanting to avoid bottlenecks and over-crowded public spaces), they'll have to limit capacity to somewhere between 20k to 30k guests (i.e. a MVMCP or MNSSHP) , and initially, it might be even lower. Touring Plans did a calculation to see what the capacity would need to be for everyone to get 6 square feet. The official acreage they used included backstage areas but they argued that the factor of members of the same household not needing to social distance cancels this out. Not necessarily endorsing this estimate, but they came up with an initial reopening capacity estimate for MK of about 15k to 20k guests.
> 
> In addition to what you talked about resorts (I put up a detailed post on the N&R forum with different resort occupancy scenarios) , I could easily see WDW asking APholders to "reserve" their spot in the park similar to what Disneyland does with their FlexPass APs. This way they can cap how many people are showing up to be in the park.


I totally agree with you.   I posted earlier on here that they would open MK with just the Resort Guest staying on the Monorail loop....GF, Poly, Contemp and BL.   That is about 3100 rooms and villas if you avg 4-6 guests per  that would give you 12,500-18600 per which would be manageable.   it would also give them the ability to do a virtual que and operate like the After Hours events.  they could also do a limited number of rides with strict FP time windows to allow smooth on and off.  the last thing they could do is operate the restaurants with a fixed price per meal with limited offerings and with a set time to dine like on DCL. this would give time for the Restaurants to get up to speed as well.  also if the walkway is finished from Poly and GF no transportation is needed....just my two cents as i have done a few opening and launcehs of new things in the past


----------



## leeniewdw

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> I'm really looking forward to these being readily available all over the place. I always have it with me but I don't always want to go digging for it, it would be so convenient for it to be all over.



Yes!  I hated having "dirty" hands and then having to dig into my bag for a wipe or gel (though I did have one of those things that clips to my bag for part of trip but ran out and only had a slightly larger travel gel that didn't fit the clip).  I also took like 2 photos the whole trip because I didn't want to keep grabbing my phone out of my bag or pocket if I didn't have to.   When we returned to our room, we had a specific place we placed everything (bands, phones, wipes, gels) and would wipe them down individually with wipes.

I'd also be curious about the bag checks.  The link talks about bartenders having to sanitize hands between customers, but what about bag check? They are handling ALL your crap in your bag and then going to next person....over and over.  I didn't like that either.


----------



## yulilin3

Remember this thread is for confirmed announcements,  for questions about what they might do please go to the news and rumor forum


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

A lot to take in today. Will be watching local news shortly and see if more info is out. After seeing the removal of coffee pots I ordered a new mini Keurig.




cindymouse6 said:


> They can also make their own easily …. getting the ingredients may be a little easier than a finished product... but what company wouldn't want the advertising exposure by being THE sanitizer used by Disney???  good PR for some company....


Disney uses H2O+ products so I would not be surprised to see them make sanitizer.


----------



## Tess

P'colaBeachBum said:


> After seeing the removal of coffee pots I ordered a new mini Keurig.



The lack of a coffee pot in room (DVC) would definitely not be a good thing.


----------



## kelsum01

I'm more than happy to be a guinea pig for this brave, new world!  We just rescheduled our trip to arrive right on June 1st. staying at AKL for 5 nights.  The Cast Member I spoke with said it is highly unlikely that the water parks will be open and even hinted at the resort pools being closed.  Masks were also discussed.  We are going to have a car down there because we are spending the nights before on Anna Maria Island so if we have to drive to the parks I'm fine with that, even if it means paying for parking.  I can't imagine they're going to be piling people on buses, especially if they need to sanitize the seats, bars, handles, etc. every so often.


----------



## brockash

P'colaBeachBum said:


> A lot to take in today. Will be watching local news shortly and see if more info is out. After seeing the removal of coffee pots I ordered a new mini Keurig.
> 
> 
> 
> Disney uses H2O+ products so I would not be surprised to see them make sanitizer.



They removed the coffee pots?


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

brockash said:


> They removed the coffee pots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listed under Hotels Blogmickey
Click to expand...


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

brockash said:


> They removed the coffee pots?


This could seriously be the final straw on the camel’s back.


----------



## Cj2017

yulilin3 said:


> Remember this thread is for confirmed announcements,  for questions about what they might do please go to the news and rumor forum



Oops! I will post over there thanks


----------



## tinkerhon

Tess said:


> The lack of a coffee pot in room (DVC) would definitely not be a good thing.



I was upset about the mini-bar ! Ok - does that mean that STAFF /HOUSEKEEPING is not allowed to keep 
items in the mini-bar? For example, after the room is cleaned for new guests arriving - OR, no guest can use the mini-bar ( which I don't believe would be the case, as ppl might need milk for toddlers, and medicine might be need to be kept cool 

Also noticed - unless I missed it - NO masks for guests ? 
I'm good with that


----------



## smmco

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> I'm really looking forward to these being readily available all over the place. I always have it with me but I don't always want to go digging for it, it would be so convenient for it to be all over.
> 
> I know we are talking about 50%/75% capacity but I'm wondering once this happens, how many people will actually go to the park. There seems to be a pretty strong divide. Those who would go the day it opens (ME ME ME) and those who say they won't return for a year or so.
> 
> Lower capacity might not be an issue but if it is, I also wonder how they will determine who gets in. Is it first come, first serve and you have to line up hours before opening?
> 
> Do you reserve a day in the park?
> 
> Do they limit to FL residents only (please no) and resort guests, them limit resort reservations?
> 
> Still lots of questions but I'm so glad to see they have a plan. Anxiously awaiting a date!


I could see limiting it to resort guests to start. They encouraged everyone to rebook with free dining.


----------



## brockash

Thanks...somehow I missed that on the first read.


----------



## smmco

leeniewdw said:


> Yes!  I hated having "dirty" hands and then having to dig into my bag for a wipe or gel (though I did have one of those things that clips to my bag for part of trip but ran out and only had a slightly larger travel gel that didn't fit the clip).  I also took like 2 photos the whole trip because I didn't want to keep grabbing my phone out of my bag or pocket if I didn't have to.   When we returned to our room, we had a specific place we placed everything (bands, phones, wipes, gels) and would wipe them down individually with wipes.
> 
> I'd also be curious about the bag checks.  The link talks about bartenders having to sanitize hands between customers, but what about bag check? They are handling ALL your crap in your bag and then going to next person....over and over.  I didn't like that either.


Yes but they wear gloves so they think it’s OK. It’s like the store employees wearing the same gloves all day long. I don’t get it.


----------



## Tess

tinkerhon said:


> I was upset about the mini-bar ! Ok - does that mean that STAFF /HOUSEKEEPING is not allowed to keep
> items in the mini-bar? For example, after the room is cleaned for new guests arriving - OR, no guest can use the mini-bar ( which I don't believe would be the case, as ppl might need milk for toddlers, and medicine might be need to be kept cool
> 
> Also noticed - unless I missed it - NO masks for guests ?
> I'm good with that



A missing refrigerator in a DVC villa would be completely unacceptable.  I agree with you too about the regular room--a "mini-bar" is one thing because those need to be refilled/restocked with products for purchase.  A dorm style refrigerator in the room is a necessity as well as a coffee pot.


----------



## smmco

andyman8 said:


> It's worth noting that this is just a starting point for WDW. I am confident that when they reopen, we'll see additional health and safety measures well beyond what's listed here, but this is a good starting point. I think some of what they end up doing will be a bit more controversial for some guests (no character greetings, no parades/fireworks, temperature checks for guests, face masks for guests).
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll see MK operating at 75% capacity for quite some time. I don't think MK will open at even 50% capacity (45K guests). These seem to be baselines for all parks. Keep in mind, there are many days of the year when MK doesn't normally operate at 75% capacity. MK's capacity is just below 90,000 guests (so high 80s), so 75% of that would be about 67K guests. That's generally the amount of guests MK expects on Memorial Day, for example. The "average" occupancy for the park is around 55K guests. If they're going to be reducing actual capacity of attractions and then further reducing them by interrupting operations for cleaning (and still wanting to avoid bottlenecks and over-crowded public spaces), they'll have to limit capacity to somewhere between 20k to 30k guests (i.e. a MVMCP or MNSSHP) , and initially, it might be even lower. Touring Plans did a calculation to see what the capacity would need to be for everyone to get 6 square feet. The official acreage they used included backstage areas but they argued that the factor of members of the same household not needing to social distance cancels this out. Not necessarily endorsing this estimate, but they came up with an initial reopening capacity estimate for MK of about 15k to 20k guests.
> 
> In addition to what you talked about resorts (I put up a detailed post on the N&R forum with different resort occupancy scenarios) , I could easily see WDW asking APholders to "reserve" their spot in the park similar to what Disneyland does with their FlexPass APs. This way they can cap how many people are showing up to be in the park.


All they have to do is lower their max capacity limits. It’s going to be tricky, but I think they need to guarantee hotel guests with fast passes access. Reserving a park each day might work.


----------



## smmco

Chris Ehlers said:


> I totally agree with you.   I posted earlier on here that they would open MK with just the Resort Guest staying on the Monorail loop....GF, Poly, Contemp and BL.   That is about 3100 rooms and villas if you avg 4-6 guests per  that would give you 12,500-18600 per which would be manageable.   it would also give them the ability to do a virtual que and operate like the After Hours events.  they could also do a limited number of rides with strict FP time windows to allow smooth on and off.  the last thing they could do is operate the restaurants with a fixed price per meal with limited offerings and with a set time to dine like on DCL. this would give time for the Restaurants to get up to speed as well.  also if the walkway is finished from Poly and GF no transportation is needed....just my two cents as i have done a few opening and launcehs of new things in the past


What about the guests at other resort that paid thousands of dollars for their vacation?


----------



## tinkerhon

Tess said:


> A missing refrigerator in a DVC villa would be completely unacceptable.  I agree with you too about the regular room--a "mini-bar" is one thing because those need to be refilled/restocked with products for purchase.  A dorm style refrigerator in the room is a necessity as well as a coffee pot.



Yea - I worry about ppl that need to refrigerate formula or medications - on a personal level, we save a ton of money on snacks and drinks by using Amazon fresh or Garden Grocer.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Do we really think pools will be closed?  That may be deal breaker for me.. Disney in July requires a pool to cool off in....


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

I don‘t think Disney resorts have “ mini bars” like they did in the past where they stocked items for sale. I can see the removal of coffee pots but doubt they would remove the mini fridge. People need that for medicine and baby formula so it would be essential.


----------



## Robertfam08

Kim Gillihan said:


> Do we really think pools will be closed?  That may be deal breaker for me.. Disney in July requires a pool to cool off in....



I don't think so. If I remember correctly it said that pool chairs should be six feet apart or more. I don't think they'd stipulate that if the pools were closed.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

We go also for the waterparks. Those get closed and we wait for next year.


----------



## tinkerhon

Robertfam08 said:


> I don't think so. If I remember correctly it said that pool chairs should be six feet apart or more. I don't think they'd stipulate that if the pools were closed.



Yea, believe they just mentioned the distancing - we go in July as well and must have a pool !


----------



## brockash

Kim Gillihan said:


> Do we really think pools will be closed?  That may be deal breaker for me.. Disney in July requires a pool to cool off in....


I agree...I'm not sure why/how pooks would be closed.  I think that was just a random CM saying stuff as usual.  The plans actually addressed pools and keeping chairs distant etc


----------



## deanimal

Has anyone heard of rumours of school starting earlier next year in their area? We're booked for late August and I'm wondering if there may be cancellations from people who's schools have decided to go back a week or two early in order to make up for time lost in the spring. My husband is a teacher so we're really limited for dates, and this thought is just one more headache in speculating about our summer plans.


----------



## e_yerger

deanimal said:


> Has anyone heard of rumours of school starting earlier next year in their area? We're booked for late August and I'm wondering if there may be cancellations from people who's schools have decided to go back a week or two early in order to make up for time lost in the spring. My husband is a teacher so we're really limited for dates, and this thought is just one more headache in speculating about our summer plans.


I think your husband would have more insight on this than anyone else.


----------



## brockash

deanimal said:


> Has anyone heard of rumours of school starting earlier next year in their area? We're booked for late August and I'm wondering if there may be cancellations from people who's schools have decided to go back a week or two early in order to make up for time lost in the spring. My husband is a teacher so we're really limited for dates, and this thought is just one more headache in speculating about our summer plans.


I can't imagine schools will start earlier.  Our district's superintendent has been tild to prepare for possibly going back later - inperson...hopefully that doesn't happen but I really doubt any districts are even considering going back early.


----------



## deanimal

Today Gavin Newsom said that schools in California could start their year in early August or even July across the state. That would have a huge impact on Disneyland crowds.


----------



## yulilin3

If we can please bring the conversation back to wdw.
There could be a new thread open for school closing/ opening on the community board


----------



## deanimal

If we can please bring the conversation back to wdw.
There could be a new thread open for school closing/ opening on the community board

So sorry. The Disneyland Covid Closure thread is currently full of school speculation. I didn't realize the rules for this forum were so different. My bad.


----------



## smmco

yulilin3 said:


> If we can please bring the conversation back to wdw.
> There could be a new thread open for school closing/ opening on the community board


It’s so hard to focus these days.


----------



## mjr0483

I was looking at some of the details of the reopening plan. Phase 1 is 50% capacity. Am I the only one who thinks 50% is way too many?
For starters, I don't remember Disney ever publishing capacity numbers for the Magic Kingdom. But if we can gauge 100% capacity as in Christmas week when the park closes. I have seen pictures and it is a sea of people. So half of that is still a lot of people.


----------



## lovethattink

Kim Gillihan said:


> Do we really think pools will be closed?  That may be deal breaker for me.. Disney in July requires a pool to cool off in....



I think it will depend on the mayors, because Pinellas County is opening beaches, pools, including hotel pools on May 4th. Whereas, Hillsborough County is keeping their restrictions in place through May 15.


----------



## dachsie

GirlDreamer said:


> I'd like to know if they'll have rules for who gets into the parks as well. We're travelling from the UK, so I'd hate to pay all that money and travel so far just to be turned away due to capacity having been reached.


The biggest issue you will have is if they are allowing travel from Europe/UK.  WDW could be open 100% but if those travel restrictions are in place, you won't be able to get here.  Hopefully, all that will be in place by Sept but that's what you will have to keep an eye on.


----------



## osufeth24

So supposedly DeSantis is supposed to be announcing his reopening plans today, anyone know what time it is?


----------



## dachsie

Welsh_Dragon said:


> This could seriously be the final straw on the camel’s back.


Yea - am not understanding how removing a coffee pot helps prevent the spread of Covid-19


----------



## cakebaker

dachsie said:


> Yea - am not understanding how removing a coffee pot helps prevent the spread of Covid-19


Not sure I get that one either. Those are hard surface items that could easily be wiped down between guests.


----------



## PCFriar80

Welsh_Dragon said:


> This could seriously be the final straw on the camel’s back.


They removed straws a while ago!    Just a little levity as
we get over this "hump".


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> So supposedly DeSantis is supposed to be announcing his reopening plans today, anyone know what time it is?


they haven't announced that yet


----------



## cakebaker

osufeth24 said:


> So supposedly DeSantis is supposed to be announcing his reopening plans today, anyone know what time it is?


The time hasn't been announced yet, as far as I could find.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> they haven't announced that yet



Thanks, anxious to know as my job depends on it as well.  We're hoping we can reopen June 1

Btw, to bring it around, I live in Orlando, working in a sports complex.  If we're allowed to open 6/1 to the public, I don't think Disney will be too far behind.


----------



## Minnie824

I have not read this whole thread so I apologize if this was covered.  Any speculation on what makes up that 50% or 75%?  I'm sure there are more reservations for hotels, dining, etc than those guidelines already.  Wondering who will have priority.


----------



## leeniewdw

tinkerhon said:


> Yea, believe they just mentioned the distancing - we go in July as well and must have a pool !



I feel like one of the Q&A's with a medical person on some network (or newspaper) said that pools (in general) could actually be safe.   I've been curious as it pertains to our neighborhood pool (which is a big deal to us).   I'm not sure why an entire theme park could be open with 10s of 1000s and then a pool would be closed.   I feel like visitors would have way more freedom to space out at a resort pool than in the parks (or in a queue).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

A quick recap of various things for the benefit of newcomers and those that don't follow message boards by the minute:

1) Yesterday, the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force met to discuss initial "guidelines" for reopening businesses, including theme parks such as WDW and Universal.  It is important to note that these were just preliminary/conceptual task force guidelines and do not constitute an official announcement from WDW about future resort/park operations.   A summary of the initial guidelines and a video to the task force meeting can be found here: 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-for-reopening-businesses-in-central-florida/
2) This thread is still primarily for official WDW announcements and related theme park planning implications/questions/discussion.  The preliminary guidelines from the Task Force are useful and interesting, but obviously much (well, pretty much everything) is still unknown about how Disney will operate going forward.  There are some lively discussions on the Rumors and News Forum for those that like to speculate based on what little is known/rumored to date. 

3) Hopefully over the coming days/weeks Disney will start to release some real information so those with planned trips can adjust/plan accordingly - and we can actually have something to talk about around here!  For a company that doesn't often 'say a lot,' IMO Disney was relatively proactive with their communications and guest recovery as they wound down operations, and I 'hope' they continue with the same level of transparency when things turn the corner towards reopening.    

4) WDW has now been closed for 45 days.  

Our little trip planning corner of the DIS (the TPAS forum) has been so quiet these days, understandably so.  Hope everyone is well out there. 

Thanks all.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> A quick recap of various things for the benefit of newcomers and those that don't follow message boards by the minute:
> 
> 1) Yesterday, the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force met to discuss initial "guidelines" for reopening businesses, including theme parks such as WDW and Universal.  It is important to note that these were just preliminary/conceptual task force guidelines and do not constitute an official announcement from WDW about future resort/park operations.   A summary of the initial guidelines and a video to the task force meeting can be found here:
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-for-reopening-businesses-in-central-florida/
> 2) This thread is still primarily for official WDW announcements and related theme park planning implications/questions/discussion.  The preliminary guidelines from the Task Force are useful and interesting, but obviously much (well, pretty much everything) is still unknown about how Disney will operate going forward.  There are some lively discussions on the Rumors and News Forum for those that like to speculate based on what little is known/rumored to date.
> 
> 3) Hopefully over the coming days/weeks Disney will start to release some real information so those with planned trips can adjust/plan accordingly - and we can actually have something to talk about around here!  For a company that doesn't often 'say a lot,' IMO Disney was relatively proactive with their communications and guest recovery as they wound down operations, and I 'hope' they continue with the same level of transparency when things turn the corner towards reopening.
> 
> 4) WDW has now been closed for 45 days.
> 
> Our little trip planning corner of the DIS (the TPAS forum) has been so quiet these days, understandably so.  Hope everyone is well out there.
> 
> Thanks all.


And just to tag along @GADisneyDad14  just said, once we get actual procedures from WDW this board will become the place to plan, discuss and report back on these new procedures 
BUT
I will remind everyone to keep it civil and argument free. You can post your opinions of course and someone might refute them, no need for any back and forth
ALSO
No name calling on the people that chose to come to WDW right away or those that chose to wait it out a bit more. Any name calling or the slightest hint of an argument against these posters and your post will be deleted and points given


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Im someone from the UK and think we will be way down the order of people to return back to WDW. We are waiting patiently to hear about a free dining offer which historically has been announced by now but obviously hasn't  yet! Im crossing everything hoping Disney let us Brits now what their plan for us is


----------



## pepperandchips

HokieRaven5 said:


> I know this is speculation but I would think that any of the rides that have a pre-show will skip those until further notice.  I would think Disneyland wouldn't open a ride like the Haunted Mansion (when they open) until social distancing guidelines are reduced, or just have the room filled at a much lower capacity than typical.
> 
> I would hope that for the time being Disney drops the fees for on-site parking as well and allow folks to take their own transportation instead of hopping on the Disney Buses at the resorts. Also curious how things like the Magical Express and the overall transportation system will operate once things are announced.


There are a lot of folks with the same questions you have. You can join in the discussion over on the thread for rumors about modified operating procedures: https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ntial-modifications-being-considered.3797114/


----------



## HokieRaven5

pepperandchips said:


> There are a lot of folks with the same questions you have. You can join in the discussion over on the thread for rumors about modified operating procedures: https://www.disboards.com/threads/rumor-about-“modified-experiences”-when-disney-reopens-read-1st-post-for-potential-modifications-being-considered.3797114/



Thanks for this!


----------



## Davey Jones II

There are a lot of possible safety policies on the table, but let's not forget personal responsibility, too. Disney will do what they can, but all guests will have to do their part. For example, something as simple as washing your hands after every ride will go a LONG way toward cutting risk of infection -- and soap and water is a lot better than hand sanitizer, btw.


----------



## kelsum01

Davey Jones II said:


> There are a lot of possible safety policies on the table, but let's not forget personal responsibility, too. Disney will do what they can, but all guests will have to do their part. For example, something as simple as washing your hands after every ride will go a LONG way toward cutting risk of infection -- and soap and water is a lot better than hand sanitizer, btw.


Totally agree with this.  We are SO cautious when we are in public, especially theme parks, about washing our hands regularly, carrying hand sanitizer, etc., but I'm still floored about how many people don't wash their hands leaving the bathrooms or fail to encourage their young children to practice good hygiene.  Every time I get on a ride and put my hands on a safety bar, I cringe.  I have a feeling Cast Members will be borderline militant in enforcing this, just like they do on the Disney cruises when you walk into the restaurants.


----------



## Davey Jones II

kelsum01 said:


> Totally agree with this.  We are SO cautious when we are in public, especially theme parks, about washing our hands regularly, carrying hand sanitizer, etc., but I'm still floored about how many people don't wash their hands leaving the bathrooms or fail to encourage their young children to practice good hygiene.  Every time I get on a ride and put my hands on a safety bar, I cringe.  I have a feeling Cast Members will be borderline militant in enforcing this, just like they do on the Disney cruises when you walk into the restaurants.



Of course there will always be unsanitary twits out there, but I do think the current health crisis will result in more ingrained sanitary habits from a large majority. And, if you're careful not to touch your face during or immediately after a ride, washing your hands afterwards (for a minimum of 20 seconds) means that it's difficult to catch anything, even if one of those aforementioned twits was in the ride vehicle before you got in.


----------



## lovethattink

DeSantis’ press conference is scheduled for 5pm today.

ALERTFL: Governor DeSantis press conference at 5pm to announce SAFE. SMART. STEP-BY-STEP. Plan to Re-Open FL. Watch: https://thefloridachannel.org/


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Sorry, it might have been discussed already in this thread, but does it surprise others that only cast members appear to be wearing masks with these guidelines?  I would have thought for a period of time when they first opened, guests would, too.  Seems like if there's a ratio of 10-1 or 20-1 (or more) guests to cast members, having guests not wearing masks almost makes the cast member masks insignificant.  Guests not wearing masks means a greater chance of spread.  The data seems pretty clear on that - my mask protects others.  Guess we'll see how that issue plays out.


----------



## leeniewdw

Davey Jones II said:


> There are a lot of possible safety policies on the table, but let's not forget personal responsibility, too. Disney will do what they can, but all guests will have to do their part. For example, something as simple as washing your hands after every ride will go a LONG way toward cutting risk of infection -- and soap and water is a lot better than hand sanitizer, btw.



I agree, but this will never ever happen.   I was there 2 days before it closed and while I was crazy obsessed with washing hands and finding every sanitizing gel station, there were plenty of people who did not have a care in the world.  I realize things have changed to some extent since that time, but I truly did not once touch a single railing in a queue the entire trip, but everyone around us did.   I used a napkin or wipe to press our PIN after using magic bands at vendors or at soda machines but never saw anyone else doing so.




kelsum01 said:


> I have a feeling Cast Members will be borderline militant in enforcing this, just like they do on the Disney cruises when you walk into the restaurants.



Let's hope so.   Step one is to have 100s (1000s) more sanitizing stations.   They were extremely hit/miss in March. Certainly not at each ride or restaurant, let alone at all entrance and exits.


----------



## yulilin3

We (the mods) would appreciate if we keep this thread on topic. 
As of today we have no official announcement from Disney.  Any discussion now should be done on the news and rumors board 
Once we get an actual announcement discussion of confirmed operational impacts can be done here.


----------



## kelsum01

thanxfornoticin said:


> Sorry, it might have been discussed already in this thread, but does it surprise others that only cast members appear to be wearing masks with these guidelines?  I would have thought for a period of time when they first opened, guests would, too.  Seems like if there's a ratio of 10-1 or 20-1 (or more) guests to cast members, having guests not wearing masks almost makes the cast member masks insignificant.  Guests not wearing masks means a greater chance of spread.  The data seems pretty clear on that - my mask protects others.  Guess we'll see how that issue plays out.


I wondered about this, too, but I'm speculating that they will do everything in their power to avoid making guests wear masks. Let's face it, wearing a face mask when it's 95 degrees is not exactly pleasant.  They would rather make their employees uncomfortable than the guests.  It's all a part of trying to give guests as "normal" an experience as possible during a very abnormal time.


----------



## AmishGuy91

kelsum01 said:


> I wondered about this, too, but I'm speculating that they will do everything in their power to avoid making guests wear masks. Let's face it, wearing a face mask when it's 95 degrees is not exactly pleasant.  They would rather make their employees uncomfortable than the guests.  It's all a part of trying to give guests as "normal" an experience as possible during a very abnormal time.



And I can't imagine everyone sharing pictures with all the attendees wearing masks is something Disney would enjoy


----------



## kelsum01

AmishGuy91 said:


> And I can't imagine everyone sharing pictures with all the attendees wearing masks is something Disney would enjoy


Good point!  I guess it's something you can share with your kids, grandchildren, and you can say, "I survived the COVID pandemic of 2020"  Maybe Disney will sell pictures frames with that on it!


----------



## AquaDame

kelsum01 said:


> Good point!  I guess it's something you can share with your kids, grandchildren, and you can say, "I survived the COVID pandemic of 2020"  Maybe Disney will sell pictures frames with that on it!



Too soon? Too soon...

Looking forward to the press release from the governor of Florida at 5 - will be watching from Oregon.


----------



## mrsap

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/walt-disney-world-begins-cancelling-reservations-through-may-23rd/


----------



## TarotFox

Just because the Florida guidelines didn't require mask use doesn't mean Disney won't.


----------



## Jules123

https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brie...sk-force-proposes-disney-world-universal-open


----------



## osufeth24

DeSantis wrapping up. Really didn't highlight anything outside of phase 1 of reopening. Didn't mention how long it could be before phase 2 (nor did it say what phase 2 was)


----------



## MMSM

Did the executive order and travel ban get lifted


----------



## osufeth24

MMSM said:


> Did the executive order and travel ban get lifted



Phase 1 of reopening begins Monday.


----------



## osufeth24

All done. 

Not a single comment or question about theme parks or anything past phase 1.

So, still don't know when I'll have a job again.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

osufeth24 said:


> All done.
> 
> Not a single comment or question about theme parks or anything past phase 1.
> 
> So, still don't know when I'll have a job again.


Good info for Florida which was the point. I hope you can get back to work soon.
Orange County to talk tomorrow.


----------



## dmband

That was a waste of my hour.
Phase 1 is 25% capacity at places allowed to open.
No mention or hint of parks period let alone in phase 1

i guess tech DS could be open as retail/rests


----------



## Jrb1979

dmband said:


> That was a waste of my hour.
> Phase 1 is 25% capacity at places allowed to open.
> No mention or hint of parks period let alone in phase 1


DeSantis did say he was going open up Florida slow and methodically. When phase 3 happens it doesn't mean everything is open back to normal. There will still be social distancing restrictions in place.


----------



## MMSM

osufeth24 said:


> Phase 1 of reopening begins Monday.


So executive order lifted?


----------



## yulilin3

MMSM said:


> Did the executive order and travel ban get lifted


Stay at home expires tomorrow,  travel restrictions expires may 9th unless extended


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> DeSantis wrapping up. Really didn't highlight anything outside of phase 1 of reopening. Didn't mention how long it could be before phase 2 (nor did it say what phase 2 was)


He did say each phase would be weeks not months,  so a June opening seems likely if the numbers stay under the mandate


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

yulilin3 said:


> He did say each phase would be weeks not months,  so a June opening seems likely if the numbers stay under the mandate


Everything will be data driven at this point according to his conference. I wish more questions would have been asked.


----------



## Jrb1979

yulilin3 said:


> He did say each phase would be weeks not months,  so a June opening seems likely if the numbers stay under the mandate


If it does go smoothly then toward the end of June maybe.


----------



## counselormom

Jrb1979 said:


> If it does go smoothly then toward the end of June maybe.


So you think phase one will last 8 weeks? Why?


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> If it does go smoothly then toward the end of June maybe.


Im still thinking June,  first or second week


----------



## counselormom

yulilin3 said:


> Im still thinking June,  first or second week


I agree.


----------



## Jrb1979

counselormom said:


> So you think phase one will last 8 weeks? Why?


No but it will take that long to get to Phase 3. I doubt Disney opens before then. I also doubt it will a smooth 2 weeks between phases. There will be spikes that delay the phases.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Jrb1979 said:


> If it does go smoothly then toward the end of June maybe.


One step at a time. Need to see how phase 1 goes and the official word from Disney.


----------



## Jrb1979

P'colaBeachBum said:


> One step at a time. Need to see how phase 1 goes and the official word from Disney.


I agree. There is many that don't think that way.


----------



## pangyal

Jrb1979 said:


> No but it will take that long to get to Phase 3. I doubt Disney opens before then. I also doubt it will a smooth 2 weeks between phases. There will be spikes that delay the phases.


Spikes are to be expected with increased testing, it’s the positivity rate they will look at as a percentage when deciding the next steps (yes, I watched the press conference too, lol).


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> Spikes are to be expected with increased testing, it’s the positivity rate they will look at as a percentage when deciding the next steps (yes, I watched the press conference too, lol).


Yeah,  I'm glad he's taking a methodical approach but actually understanding the numbers


----------



## yulilin3

And we go back to waiting and any hypothetical scenarios should be discussed in the news and rumor forum. Until Disney announces reopening of Disney springs and the theme parks


----------



## Duck143

yulilin3 said:


> Im still thinking June,  first or second week


I know it may be a bit off topic, but I want to thank you for all your info and your optimism!   We are supposed to be on a plane this Friday for a 10 day Disney dream family vaca, but I had to cancel that piece by piece.  Now I have a rescheduled trip, a little less dreamy than the first, but still filled with fun and I find that I can always look to you for realistic, yet optimistic comments.  We're supposed to be arriving on 6/4 with our first park day on 6/5.  Holding out hope!


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Link for DeSantis on phase 1. https://www.tallahassee.com/videos/...announces-florida-reopening-plans/3052879001/


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> And we go back to waiting and any hypothetical scenarios should be discussed in the news and rumor forum. Until Disney announces reopening of Disney springs and the theme parks


Why isn’t this thread locked until the next batch of news comes out to prevent confusion?


----------



## AquaDame

Do we not think they might open some of the patios and restaurants at Disney Springs..?


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

osufeth24 said:


> All done.
> 
> Not a single comment or question about theme parks or anything past phase 1.
> 
> So, still don't know when I'll have a job again.


Sorry, that sucks.


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Why isn’t this thread locked until the next batch of news comes out to prevent confusion?


Because we trust that people can manage simple instructions


----------



## brockash

AquaDame said:


> Do we not think they might open some of the patios and restaurants at Disney Springs..?


I would hope so.  I really wish Disney would just make a decision and go with it.  It seems they're all for the theme parks making their own decisions, so I wish they'd just do it already.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

gottalovepluto said:


> Why isn’t this thread locked until the next batch of news comes out to prevent confusion?


Just word posts with ” I think “ but  if you do it’s still speculation no matter who posts it. Will still have to wait for official word and all we have right now is Florida and Orange County word.


----------



## Animal

brockash said:


> I would hope so.  I really wish Disney would just make a decision and go with it.  It seems they're all for the theme parks making their own decisions, so I wish they'd just do it already.


The best decisions are based on the most up-to-date data possible. It's prudent for Disney to be patient.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Quick recap of things we learned yesterday....

- Continuing their rolling trend of one week at a time, Disney sent "your trip is impacted by the closure" e-mails to those with check-in dates Sunday 5/17 - Saturday 5/23.  Note:  Not everyone will receive e-mails, so don't overthink not getting one - it's just the Disney way sometimes.

- If they continue the weekly park calendar update trend from the last few weeks, park hours will be removed later today for Sunday 5/17 - Saturday 5/23. (This is speculation on my part as they seem to be doing these each Thursday afternoon)

- Nothing specifically theme park related really came out of the DeSantis' state reopening plan.  Phase I starts Monday 5/4.  More information can be found from a quick Google search or sites like here.

Still much to learn.


----------



## disneyworldsk

I had an original trip planned for late aug./early september.  Regarding planning (not sure if i'm on the correct thread to ask this). I am wondering if we are indeed going (which I don't even know if we are holding to that yet), should I drive for the first time instead of my scheduled flight for better hygiene from nj and my other question is: I have a lot of mask questions, should I ask them on another forum page? (i.e., i am concerned about wearing one in the heat all day, i am wondering if i should buy a specific one i c online with all of your opinions)....


----------



## osufeth24

I think one thing DeSantis said, maybe he let it slip and didn't mean to, but he made the comment that he believes by Mid June-July they could have sporting events WITH fans.  Not here to discuss if that's a good or bad idea, but if he thinks it can be done in that time frame, that's good news for Disney.  They should be able to open earlier than that.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

disneyworldsk said:


> I had an original trip planned for late aug./early september.  Regarding planning (not sure if i'm on the correct thread to ask this). I am wondering if we are indeed going (which I don't even know if we are holding to that yet), should I drive for the first time instead of my scheduled flight for better hygiene from nj and my other question is: I have a lot of mask questions, should I ask them on another forum page? (i.e., i am concerned about wearing one in the heat all day, i am wondering if i should buy a specific one i c online with all of your opinions)....



I'd suggest that flying or driving is really a personal health decision more than anything, probably something you have to evaluate on your own.   Personally, I have no problem flying and would get on a plane tomorrow - although I understand why some have the exact opposite opinion.  We usually fly to WDW.  However, whenever our next trip is we'll probably drive - 98% of that decision is economic based (to limit discretionary spending) and maybe 2% would be virus related.   The Transportation Board would be a good place for a specific thread on the question.

For mask styles/types/materials, you may want to start a thread over on the Disney World Tips board or the Community Board.

Hope that helps.


----------



## yankeesfan123

osufeth24 said:


> I think one thing DeSantis said, maybe he let it slip and didn't mean to, but he made the comment that he believes by Mid June-July they could have sporting events WITH fans.  Not here to discuss if that's a good or bad idea, but if he thinks it can be done in that time frame, that's good news for Disney.  They should be able to open earlier than that.


.. with social distancing. He didn’t say fully packed stadiums.

The closest thing he said to anything Disney related was that Florida would have conventions again “eventually”, and those facilities would need to figure it out.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

So they are saying WDW can open at 50% capacity  does that mean  we will make reservations... head to the park and be told sorry we are full at the gates.. im hoping for tickets similar party tickets that insure we get in. I think its hard to do  with pass holders wanting in as well.
Our trip is not till the end of June.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Disneyfan754321 said:


> So they are saying WDW can open at 50% capacity  does that mean  we will make reservations... head to the park and be told sorry we are full at the gates.. im hoping for tickets similar party tickets that insure we get in. I think its hard to do  with pass holders wanting in as well.
> Our trip is not till the end of June.



“They are saying” = initial guidelines for discussion from the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force.

It is too soon to know what Disney will do or how  they will implement any potential capacity changes.  To date they have made no announcements regarding their plans.


----------



## yulilin3

Speaking of masks.  
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nities-in-need/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0430200002A


----------



## mrsap

yulilin3 said:


> Speaking of masks.
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nities-in-need/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0430200002A



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Physics Guy

Got my *official* Disney masks!  This was a nice morning surprise, I kept telling my wife not to order from those sketchy Facebook ads offering Disney masks.  She was thrilled to order these.  They will ship by June 15... maybe in prep for park openings..? (one can hope)


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Glad I waited to order masks. Order went through and happy to see the proceeds going to charity. Thanks for the link.


----------



## osufeth24

looks like the site is being overwhelmed


----------



## tinkerhon

Physics Guy said:


> Got my *official* Disney masks!  This was a nice morning surprise, I kept telling my wife not to order from those sketchy Facebook ads offering Disney masks.  She was thrilled to order these.  They will ship by June 15... maybe in prep for park openings..? (one can hope)



Love ! See, THESE I won't mind wearing ! Waited in online queue for around 3 mins, but got the star wars set for our July trip - and, or course, 3 of us already fighting over yoda !


----------



## tinkerhon

osufeth24 said:


> looks like the site is being overwhelmed


Don't refresh of go back - just got mine - took few mins


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> looks like the site is being overwhelmed


They'll reach the 1mill for charity in less than a week  If they sell it they will buy


----------



## GBRforWDW

osufeth24 said:


> looks like the site is being overwhelmed





tinkerhon said:


> Don't refresh of go back - just got mine - took few mins


Looks like the site is working fine now.  Musta been all the DIS'ers on the board clicking the link all at once


----------



## gogiantsfan11

osufeth24 said:


> Phase 1 of reopening begins Monday.


I read the order last night and it does say they extended it again. So still have to quarantine but cant see where it expires.


----------



## suemom2kay

GADisneyDad14 said:


> “They are saying” = initial guidelines for discussion from the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force.
> 
> It is too soon to know what Disney will do or how  they will implement any potential capacity changes.  To date they have made no announcements regarding their plans.


I wonder if it will be similar to phase closings.  With resort guests only allowed entry initially.  That is what I am hoping for.


----------



## Meriweather

so fun. I just ordered a bunch
Star Wars wasn't available


----------



## tinkerhon

Wow.- SW sold out fast ! Had the Child, so not a surprise - got a confirmation, so hope I get them !


----------



## osufeth24

Went with Marvel themed.  Almost chose star wars.  But I didn't care for 2 of them


----------



## Boopuff

suemom2kay said:


> I wonder if it will be similar to phase closings.  With resort guests only allowed entry initially.  That is what I am hoping for.



My DD and I had this discussion this morning.  I think they will initially open partially to FL resident AP holders, get things cleaned up and running, then open to resort guests. I'm hoping that going forward resort guests will have some priority over FL residents (I know FL people won't like hearing that, but I also think weekly guests are the bread and butter!) Plus no sympathy for locals who can "pop in" on a whim while the rest of us plot and plans for years for a perfect trip.


----------



## Mrs. Bradbury

RE the masks - I wonder what kind of cloth it is.  It indicates they are reusable but it doesn't say washable, nor does it list the fabric content.  From experience I know that medical woven stuff is referred to as "cloth".


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Mrs. Bradbury said:


> RE the masks - I wonder what kind of cloth it is.  It indicates they are reusable but it doesn't say washable, nor does it list the fabric content.  From experience I know that medical woven stuff is referred to as "cloth".


But the medical grade masks ( I have some from my Doc ) are not suppose to be reusable.


Materials:

Front: polyester
Middle and Back: cotton
Binding: cotton/elastane
Exclusive of decoration
Imported
Care Instructions:

Machine wash cold, gentle cycle, do not bleach, tumble dry low, do not iron, do not dry clean
If you plan to reuse the face mask, wash it before wearing it again


----------



## GBRforWDW

tinkerhon said:


> Wow.- SW sold out fast ! Had the Child, so not a surprise - got a confirmation, so hope I get them !


The ones that are selling out aren't allowing you to move them to the cart, so if you ordered and got an email confirmation, I'm sure you're fine!


----------



## tinkerhon

GBRforWDW said:


> The ones that are selling out aren't allowing you to move them to the cart, so if you ordered and got an email confirmation, I'm sure you're fine!



Thanks ! Trying to bribe my kids with some sort of (small) cash payment to let me have "the Child" !


----------



## WIll C

SW ones are back in stock. I just ordered mine.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Disney has now removed Park Hours for May 17th - 23rd.


----------



## bastraker

As I was searching for fast passes today - I noticed a lot more FP's for Splash Mountain.  Maybe they are adding more FP's. I hope so.

Our dates start June 3rd.


----------



## Mrs. Bradbury

P'colaBeachBum said:


> But the medical grade masks ( I have some from my Doc ) are not suppose to be reusable.



I wasn't referring to medical grade masks, because these aren't. I only meant, regarding them saying they are made of "cloth", I wonder if the Disney masks will be made of that non-woven fabric (polypropylene) that so many things for medical use are made out of.  All I'm saying is I think it's odd that they list them as being cloth and reusable but don't say they are washable or specify the fabric content of the cloth.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Mrs. Bradbury said:


> I wasn't referring to medical grade masks, because these aren't. I only meant, regarding them saying they are made of "cloth", I wonder if the Disney masks will be made of that non-woven fabric (polypropylene) that so many things for medical use are made out of.  All I'm saying is I think it's odd that they list them as being cloth and reusable but don't say they are washable or specify the fabric content of the cloth.


I posted this earlier. It's from the shop disney.com for the masks.

Materials:

Front: polyester
Middle and Back: cotton
Binding: cotton/elastane
Exclusive of decoration
Imported
Care Instructions:

Machine wash cold, gentle cycle, do not bleach, tumble dry low, do not iron, do not dry clean
If you plan to reuse the face mask, wash it before wearing it again

Last edited: Today at 11:25 AM


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

Someone told me that Disney is giving updates weekly. Does anyone know when the next update is supposed to come out?


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

We were suppose to arrive 5/23 -6/2.  We just got our dining reservation on 5/23 at Wolfgang officially cancelled (from Disney).  They have not cancelled our resort reservation yet.  To be continued...


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> Someone told me that Disney is giving updates weekly. Does anyone know when the next update is supposed to come out?



I don't think I'd call them updates.  They are just cancelling things week by week.   I guess they are "updating" park hours about every Thursday by cancelling them for about three weeks ahead.


----------



## Mrs. Bradbury

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I posted this earlier. It's from the shop disney.com for the masks.
> 
> Materials:
> 
> Front: polyester
> Middle and Back: cotton
> Binding: cotton/elastane
> Exclusive of decoration
> Imported
> Care Instructions:
> 
> Machine wash cold, gentle cycle, do not bleach, tumble dry low, do not iron, do not dry clean
> If you plan to reuse the face mask, wash it before wearing it again
> 
> Last edited: Today at 11:25 AM



Oh my goodness, I completely misunderstood you.  I thought you were referring to masks you already own.  This changes everything!   

I swear I looked all over the website for that exact information and couldn't find it.  Thanks!

Full disclosure:  I work for a state university, it's the last days of the semester, etc.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Mrs. Bradbury said:


> Oh my goodness, I completely misunderstood you.  I thought you were referring to masks you already own.  This changes everything!
> 
> I swear I looked all over the website for that exact information and couldn't find it.  Thanks!
> 
> Full disclosure:  I work for a state university, it's the last days of the semester, etc.


I understand ...DD is a Fl teacher working from home.


----------



## squirk

Just logged into my DVC account to see if my 5/23 res was still there, and was presented with this notification:



Maybe I’m reading too much into it, but this is the day before the Disney earnings call next week.  Wonder if DVC is prepping the site in anticipation of a re-opening announcement.


----------



## brockash

squirk said:


> Just logged into my DVC account to see if my 5/23 res was still there, and was presented with this notification:
> 
> View attachment 491933
> 
> Maybe I’m reading too much into it, but this is the day before the Disney earnings call next week.  Wonder if DVC is prepping the site in anticipation of a re-opening announcement.


So we're hoping for an announcement May 5th?  That would be fabulous.  Lol...I know it's a stretch, but I do appreciate any possible optimism of news


----------



## yankeesfan123

brockash said:


> So we're hoping for an announcement May 5th?  That would be fabulous.  Lol...I know it's a stretch, but I do appreciate any possible optimism of news


Who knows... universal just had their call and it was all doom and gloom.


----------



## yulilin3

On the agenda for today the Orange Co Fl economic task force will meet at 2pm https://www.orangecountyfl.net/EconomicDevelopment/EconomicRecoveryTaskForce.aspx#.XqwbQKhKiM8
And then Mayor Demmings is supposed to speak this evening on measures for Orange Co. 
Here's the current story, it looks like Fl ask force is giving the go ahead for the Theme Parks to open during Phase 2, of course we still need an actual announcement from each park, but with restaurants and stores allowed to open next Monday I don't see the release being done later than end of next week. I believe DS will probably reopen in some sense around the week of the 11th
https://www.wftv.com/news/local/loo...ke-when-reopening/PE3Q27G22VCP7ISBH3FRG3HNOU/


----------



## Violetspider

Boy oh boy, it's not that I feel positive one day and my hopes get dashed the next...it's hourly at this point. I wish I had the capability to just turn off all the news and rumors and get about my life until Disney actually drops their opening plans. I really wish I could, but lockdown is not conducive to that.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Violetspider said:


> Boy or boy, it's not that I feel positive one day and my hopes get dashed the next...it's hourly at this point. I wish I had the capability to just turn off all the news and rumors and get about my life until Disney actually drops their opening plans. I really wish I could, but lockdown is not conducive to that.


I suppose everyone’s “hopes” are subjective in this case!


----------



## mdsouth

Violetspider said:


> Boy or boy, it's not that I feel positive one day and my hopes get dashed the next...it's hourly at this point. I wish I had the capability to just turn off all the news and rumors and get about my life until Disney actually drops their opening plans. I really wish I could, but lockdown is not conducive to that.



Exactly!  And for me, I have a June trip planned starting June 28th.  I have about twelve days before I have to either cancel or stay on course.


----------



## taraaplin

mdsouth said:


> Exactly!  And for me, I have a June trip planned starting June 28th.  I have about twelve days before I have to either cancel or stay on course.


I understand your frustrations. We are slated to go July 7-14. If we are to wear face masks, it’s a deal breaker for me. Not to mention who knows what crowds will look like. Ugh so much up in the air  Also, the fact that I will not put my family at risk. We are in IL now and stay at home order extended until end of May.


----------



## Stasieki

The UCA Cheer Summit is being scheduled for 3rd week of June at Disney.  I had thought they cancelled.


----------



## 5 Disney Fans

Just going to throw this out there.  For those waiting to hear about summer dates it seems there are conflicting feelings.  Do you feel that you feel safer going to Disney because you are in a hard hit state (NY, NJ, CT, Mass.) or are you feeling it is a bigger risk to go b/c you state is not as affected and already starting back to normal?


----------



## squirk

CM just told me that my res starting on 5/23 *will *auto-cancel on 5/18.  Not "could" or "might", but "will".

She also confirmed that they are indeed spacing the cancellations out because their systems would be overloaded if there were mass cancellations all at one time.


----------



## BridgetR3

Because my resort stay starting May 21 was cancelled, I had to call this morning.  I expressed my desire to save my resort stay starting May 23 (split stay) and was told it would be cancelled within the next week and she offered me to get a second free dining stay using that stay.  I declined as I am not planning to go twice this summer.  

Just wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## cakebaker

5 Disney Fans said:


> Just going to throw this out there.  For those waiting to hear about summer dates it seems there are conflicting feelings.  Do you feel that you feel safer going to Disney because you are in a hard hit state (NY, NJ, CT, Mass.) or are you feeling it is a bigger risk to go b/c you state is not as affected and already starting back to normal?


I am at much lower risk at home than in a Florida. We have a late June trip planned and we’re going as long as they’re fully open with a majority of the shows and fireworks scheduled. I’m not overly concerned at all.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

5 Disney Fans said:


> Just going to throw this out there.  For those waiting to hear about summer dates it seems there are conflicting feelings.  Do you feel that you feel safer going to Disney because you are in a hard hit state (NY, NJ, CT, Mass.) or are you feeling it is a bigger risk to go b/c you state is not as affected and already starting back to normal?


For me, this is over thinking things. I just want to revisit WDW with my family and have an enjoyable time. I accept that some countries are higher risk but I also believe that living life involves an element of fate or ‘wrong time, wrong place’.


----------



## michellej47

We have a late June trip planned and feel safe going if they are open. I'm a germaphobe already, anyway, so I'm that mom you see sanitizing my kids hands after every ride. We are low risk and will take proper precautions.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

5 Disney Fans said:


> Just going to throw this out there.  For those waiting to hear about summer dates it seems there are conflicting feelings.  Do you feel that you feel safer going to Disney because you are in a hard hit state (NY, NJ, CT, Mass.) or are you feeling it is a bigger risk to go b/c you state is not as affected and already starting back to normal?


I feel the risk of contracting the virus is about the same here at home (Texas) as it is at Disney. I'm not concerned about it here at home because we are not in any of the high risk groups.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I guess Disney felt the need to add a pop up notification about Disney Springs still being closed in the app.  Presumably in light of FL’s overall reopening plan.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I guess Disney felt the need to add a pop up notification about Disney Springs still being closed in the app.  Presumably in light of FL’s overall reopening plan.
> 
> View attachment 492099


I received my Birthday reward from Levy restaurants on my Paddlefish Preferred Card ( Disney Springs). It expires June 5. Sent them a letter hoping to extend that until Nov since I had to cancel my May trip and reservation. No word on their website about opening.


----------



## Davey Jones II

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I'd suggest that flying or driving is really a personal health decision more than anything, probably something you have to evaluate on your own.   Personally, I have no problem flying and would get on a plane tomorrow - although I understand why some have the exact opposite opinion.  We usually fly to WDW.  However, whenever our next trip is we'll probably drive - 98% of that decision is economic based (to limit discretionary spending) and maybe 2% would be virus related.   The Transportation Board would be a good place for a specific thread on the question.
> 
> For mask styles/types/materials, you may want to start a thread over on the Disney World Tips board or the Community Board.
> 
> Hope that helps.



It's very likely that all airlines, when they start passenger flights again, will require passengers to wear masks. Now if everyone is wearing a mask, the chances are minimal or zero that anyone can infect other passengers, even if someone onboard. did have the virus and was at the contagious phase.

Given all the above, there is no real reason to fear flying, when governments lift travel bans.

However, in the theme parks, I would feel the need to wash my hands after every ride, and/or put on gloves just before boarding a ride vehicle.


----------



## imjustafatkid

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I guess Disney felt the need to add a pop up notification about Disney Springs still being closed in the app.  Presumably in light of FL’s overall reopening plan.



If they're not going to let the third-party vendors open, I hope they're not charging rent.


----------



## Kp128

BridgetR3 said:


> Because my resort stay starting May 21 was cancelled, I had to call this morning.  I expressed my desire to save my resort stay starting May 23 (split stay) and was told it would be cancelled within the next week and she offered me to get a second free dining stay using that stay.  I declined as I am not planning to go twice this summer.
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know.


Are the still taking reservation June 1 for free dining?


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I guess Disney felt the need to add a pop up notification about Disney Springs still being closed in the app.  Presumably in light of FL’s overall reopening plan.
> 
> View attachment 492099



That is very disappointing. Not only because it's mainly retail and restaurants, which got the go-ahead to open, but also because it would be a great area to open first before opening the parks.


----------



## Yooperroo

Stasieki said:


> The UCA Cheer Summit is being scheduled for 3rd week of June at Disney.  I had thought they cancelled.


They've rebilled it as a joint "celebration" from what I can gather. I don't cheer, so I don't know all of the different groups, but this is what I had seen on Facebook


----------



## Sandiz08

Summit is happening but I don’t know the details as my daughters cheer gym pulled out. They are calling it a “ celebration “ as multiple events that got cancelled are coming together to hold some sort of competition.


----------



## yulilin3

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> That is very disappointing. Not only because it's mainly retail and restaurants, which got the go-ahead to open, but also because it would be a great area to open first before opening the parks.


they haven't said they are not opening before the parks just that it continues to be closed, with restaurants and stores opening Monday here they are probably assuming people would go over there so they are trying to prevent a that. Not that many locals would actually go on MDE if they are thinking of visiting UNIQLO or the Lego Store for example.


----------



## imjustafatkid

Yooperroo said:


> They've rebilled it as a joint "celebration" from what I can gather. I don't cheer, so I don't know all of the different groups, but this is what I had seen on Facebook



If that is allowed to move forward, that is fantastic news for people who want to go in June. I find it hard to believe Disney would book an event like that for the first week they are back open.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> That is very disappointing. Not only because it's mainly retail and restaurants, which got the go-ahead to open, but also because it would be a great area to open first before opening the parks.


I think businesses are having a hard time complying with the guidelines while still making money.  That’s what is happening here in Georgia. Most restaurants are still takeout only because they can’t comply with the strict guidelines and still make money. The mall near us was supposed to open today, but I don’t know how that is going.

Being allowed to open doesn’t mean they can meet all of those required guidelines. Gyms and theaters are still largely closed around us for the same reasons, even though they can legally open.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I think businesses are having a hard time complying with the guidelines while still making money.  That’s what is happening here in Georgia. Most restaurants are still takeout only because they can’t comply with the strict guidelines and still make money. The mall near us was supposed to open today, but I don’t know how that is going.
> 
> Being allowed to open doesn’t mean they can meet all of those required guidelines. Gyms and theaters are still largely closed around us for the same reasons, even though they can legally open.



Thats because businesses spend more money being open with food and supplies with 25 percent - 50 percent capacity then actually being closed.


----------



## yorkieteacher

Violetspider said:


> Boy oh boy, it's not that I feel positive one day and my hopes get dashed the next...it's hourly at this point. I wish I had the capability to just turn off all the news and rumors and get about my life until Disney actually drops their opening plans. I really wish I could, but lockdown is not conducive to that.


Right in there with you! We have a small conference (50 participants or less in meetings, but that many families hoping to see the parks) scheduled for June 20-24.  Their convention coordinator keeps saying we will be part of the "soft opening". If they can't hold the conference, I am hoping Disney will allow me to keep my room reservation at the rate given for the conference, and 4 park with park hopper tickets at conference rates. If not, I will shell out the extra if the "modified experiences" aren't too severe. I no longer watch nightly news because of the sensationalism. I was "off the boards" for a week or so-but it's like trying not to look at a roadside wreck when you pass it.....I just need facts!


----------



## Sandiz08

Very interesting about the “ soft opening”, we have an early July trip booked so I’m definitely keeping an eye on your posts.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

If it helps anyone, my May 20 ticket automatically changed late afternoon today to be valid through 12/15.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Thats because businesses spend more money being open with food and supplies with 25 percent - 50 percent capacity then actually being closed.


That makes sense. That’s why I am wondering whether most businesses, like those at Disney Springs, are just going to wait out phase I and hope that phase II comes quickly. If as little changes in Florida in phase I as is changing in Georgia in phase I, then the good news is we should be at phase II fairly quickly. There will unlikely be a spike in cases if most are still staying at home.


----------



## LiteBrite

CAPSLOCK said:


> If it helps anyone, my May 20 ticket automatically changed late afternoon today to be valid through 12/15.


This made me check on my AP - still showing its original ending date (10/16/20).


----------



## Violetspider

LiteBrite said:


> This made me check on my AP - still showing its original ending date (10/16/20).


I don't believe they will alter your AP date until they open up in order to add the exact number of days they owe you.


----------



## LiteBrite

Violetspider said:


> I don't believe they will alter your AP date until they open up in order to add the exact number of days they owe you.


Right, I was pretty sure they wouldn't have updated it, but I was equally sure the 20 other times I've checked just because I had nothing else to do, lol.


----------



## SierraT

This may not be a big deal as I’ve never booked a restaurant reservation through opentable for Disney, but Hard Rock Cafe in Universal looks to be available after May 11.   I didn’t check the other restaurants as I was adding on a couple nights at Hard Rock Resort and was just curious.  Could be a glitch, could be something.


----------



## Violetspider

LiteBrite said:


> Right, I was pretty sure they wouldn't have updated it, but I was equally sure the 20 other times I've checked just because I had nothing else to do, lol.


Hilarious! I'm right there with you.


----------



## Sarahslay

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I guess Disney felt the need to add a pop up notification about Disney Springs still being closed in the app.  Presumably in light of FL’s overall reopening plan.
> 
> View attachment 492099


I've been on there a few times today (trying to plan my FP day next weekend) and my pop-ups don't mention Disney Springs. I actually just went in to double check and that last part "which still includes Disney Springs" is not there. So who knows.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Sarahslay said:


> I've been on there a few times today (trying to plan my FP day next weekend) and my pop-ups don't mention Disney Springs. I actually just went in to double check and that last part "which still includes Disney Springs" is not there. So who knows.


I just checked and the pop-up still includes Disney Springs.


----------



## Sarahslay

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I just checked and the pop-up still includes Disney Springs.


I actually just went to check again after you commented, just to double check, and there is no pop up this time, but the map is gone and there is a link to follow to read about the closure


----------



## ILovePixieDust

Davey Jones II said:


> It's very likely that all airlines, when they start passenger flights again, will require passengers to wear masks. Now if everyone is wearing a mask, the chances are minimal or zero that anyone can infect other passengers, even if someone onboard. did have the virus and was at the contagious phase.
> 
> Given all the above, there is no real reason to fear flying, when governments lift travel bans.
> 
> However, in the theme parks, I would feel the need to wash my hands after every ride, and/or put on gloves just before boarding a ride vehicle.



Zero risk on a plane is a bit optimistic. Consider if someone didn't wash their hands well or rubbed their eyes and then touched the above seat luggage compartment doors or the bathroom doors and then say you touched them and inadvertantly touched your face before washing your hands....

Also, you are likely better to wash your hands before and after every ride than to wear gloves. People don't realize that gloves should be single use which means they would be thrown away after every ride. In medical settings they should be thrown away between each patient and a new pair donned. They do not replace handwashing - proper handwashing still needs to be done as well.  For Disney rides I think that would be a lot of gloves and a lot of waste when good handwashing would do. To don and doff the same pair of gloves repeatedly just spreads germs.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Sarahslay said:


> I actually just went to check again after you commented, just to double check, and there is no pop up this time, but the map is gone and there is a link to follow to read about the closure


When you first got the pop-up did you click "OK"? I did that on my phone and no pop-up now, but I checked my iPad and I got that pop-up mentioning Disney Springs.


----------



## Sarahslay

I don’t know if this paragraph I just read under the link in my app (that I posted above), but it seemed like different language than I have seen regarding bookings. Apologize if it’s already been discussed or this is old news, it just seemed different to me (but life has been crazy the last 2 weeks, so what do I know lol )


----------



## Sarahslay

P'colaBeachBum said:


> When you first got the pop-up did you click "OK"? I did that on my phone and no pop-up now, but I checked my iPad and I got that pop-up mentioning Disney Springs.


I usually just click the “x” at the top of the box, and it always pops up every single time I go in or go to another page.  Now my map is gone and I get a full on message at the top to click. Like, I’ve been on the app probably a dozen times trying to figure out my FP and what approach I want to take with our dining plans, and it pops up every time I do anything like “just in case you didn’t hear us the first time....” now nothing. BUT it didn’t say anything about Disney Springs any time I looked at it.


----------



## Sarahslay

P'colaBeachBum said:


> When you first got the pop-up did you click "OK"? I did that on my phone and no pop-up now, but I checked my iPad and I got that pop-up mentioning Disney Springs.


Actually, I thought I had an "x" but maybe I'm going crazy. I clicked on everything I can click in the app, I do get a pop up when I go in to the tickets and passes area, but it still doesn't mention Disney Springs, I did that three times and the same pop up came up that was the same as every other time with no Disney Springs. Nothing else I do brings up a pop up , but still no map. My husband just opened his app for the first time in months and he has no map and no pop up, he stopped going in the app once the parks closed because there was nothing for him to look at, so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Tissa

I remember a few years ago in July POP Century was full of soccer kids and it was nuts.   I just checked the United Futsal website and it states that everything is still on for July. 
First and foremost, United Futsal hopes everyone is staying safe and healthy during these unprecedented times. Please take care of your family and take advantage of the time together. Equally important is taking this situation seriously and remembering that this is a community effort. Please refer to the health and safety guidelines outlined by the Center for Disease Control (CDC) and the World Health Organization (WHO). 
*The latest update is that the Disney summer events REMAIN scheduled. *Disney is confident that the ESPN Wide World of Sports facility will be open in July.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Sarahslay said:


> Actually, I thought I had an "x" but maybe I'm going crazy. I clicked on everything I can click in the app, I do get a pop up when I go in to the tickets and passes area, but it still doesn't mention Disney Springs, I did that three times and the same pop up came up that was the same as every other time with no Disney Springs. Nothing else I do brings up a pop up , but still no map. My husband just opened his app for the first time in months and he has no map and no pop up, he stopped going in the app once the parks closed because there was nothing for him to look at, so I don't know what's going on.


Ok, I checked other areas on my phone MDE and I clicked to see my tickets and got a pop-up that did NOT include Disney Springs. Crazy wonky MDE? At this point who knows, it's a wait and see.


----------



## chad_1138

Tissa said:


> I remember a few years ago in July *POP Century was full of soccer kids* and it was nuts.   *I just checked the United Futsal website and it states that everything is still on for July.*
> First and foremost, United Futsal hopes everyone is staying safe and healthy during these unprecedented times. Please take care of your family and take advantage of the time together. Equally important is taking this situation seriously and remembering that this is a community effort. Please refer to the health and safety guidelines outlined by the Center for Disease Control (CDC) and the World Health Organization (WHO).
> *The latest update is that the Disney summer events REMAIN scheduled. *Disney is confident that the ESPN Wide World of Sports facility will be open in July.


My heart stopped for a moment as we are staying at POP in July (5-17).  I checked and the tournament is the end of July.  Whew...feel much better now


----------



## Tissa

chad_1138 said:


> My heart stopped for a moment as we are staying at POP in July (5-17).  I checked and the tournament is the end of July.  Whew...feel much better now


Yes. When I went 2 years ago it was on my birthday of July 10th.  Twice we got woke up at 3am by loud yelling and running.  I said never again!  We are staying at AKL this time.


----------



## Trvlnomad

Good to know on the Futsal.


----------



## BridgetR3

Kp128 said:


> Are the still taking reservation June 1 for free dining?



Well we had booked a package reservation starting June 1 prior to cancelling my other one.  We booked it at the beginning of April because I knew what I wanted and I didn't want it to sell out.  However, they had no issue at all with adding free dining to my existing reservation package.  I think it's guaranteed honestly....


----------



## Kp128

BridgetR3 said:


> Well we had booked a package reservation starting June 1 prior to cancelling my other one.  We booked it at the beginning of April because I knew what I wanted and I didn't want it to sell out.  However, they had no issue at all with adding free dining to my existing reservation package.  I think it's guaranteed honestly....


Good to know. I’m booked in July. I made my fast passes today. I found availability pretty limited.


----------



## taraaplin

Kp128 said:


> Good to know. I’m booked in July. I made my fast passes today. I found availability pretty limited.


Ugh how limited  we make fp reservations Friday and I’m nervous


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

taraaplin said:


> Ugh how limited  we make fp reservations Friday and I’m nervous


I did ours this morning, just for two people, but I thought that availability was good.


----------



## Kp128

taraaplin said:


> Ugh how limited  we make fp reservations Friday and I’m nervous


I got most of the headliners just not at the time or days I wanted. When I made my fast passes for April I got everything just like I wanted it. I definitely noticed the difference.


----------



## taraaplin

Ugh we went to Disney and HS during toy story land opening week. We got SDD no problem. Here’s to hoping we get at least a couple decent times


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

taraaplin said:


> Ugh we went to Disney and HS during toy story land opening week. We got SDD no problem. Here’s to hoping we get at least a couple decent times


A lot of overseas guests, like me, are probably booking FPs, but who knows whether we will be allowed to fly internationally. So you may find a lot more FPs becoming available as overseas visitors cancel. Good luck.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Welsh_Dragon said:


> A lot of overseas guests, like me, are probably booking FPs, but who knows whether we will be allowed to fly internationally. So you may find a lot more FPs becoming available as overseas visitors cancel. Good luck.


A lot of US residents, too.


----------



## cakebaker

taraaplin said:


> Ugh how limited  we make fp reservations Friday and I’m nervous


We made ours Tuesday for a 13 day trip. The first 4 days were tough. No FOP, no SDD, no MMRR, limited  SDMT and SR. Day 5-6 were better, by day 7 it was wide open.


----------



## Violetspider

cakebaker said:


> We made ours Tuesday for a 13 day trip. The first 4 days were tough. No FOP, no SDD, no MMRR, limited  SDMT and SR. Day 5-6 were better, by day 7 it was wide open.


The first 4 days are usually tough for me when booking for the summer. It's down to the first 3 days in the fall up until mid December (except around Thanksgiving). So sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Maybe I’m nuts but I don’t see any fast pass usage when they open as I assume they need to fix those ques to get people on the ride as fast as possible with the least amount of tight spaces 

Just a crazy thought


----------



## randumb0

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Maybe I’m nuts but I don’t see any fast pass usage when they open as I assume they need to fix those ques to get people on the ride as fast as possible with the least amount of tight spaces
> 
> Just a crazy thought



No one knows. I think a lot of people are booking fast passes because they can


----------



## brockash

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Maybe I’m nuts but I don’t see any fast pass usage when they open as I assume they need to fix those ques to get people on the ride as fast as possible with the least amount of tight spaces
> 
> Just a crazy thought



I mean I think it'd be a lot easier for them to just use the stickers that grocery stores are using, but maybe not we'll see I guess...hopefully if they ever announce anything.


----------



## Supermom3

I am really struggling with what to do about my upcoming trip. I rebooked our April trip for June 1-6 at BWI so got the free DDP. I’m concerned if we keep this trip then it will be a limited experience especially with possibly no table service open. Not sure of other restrictions will be in place when they first open, if they even do open by June 1.

I could keep the dates but change to POR and just get the QSDP and save about $1500. This way I think I could keep all my FPs. I was able to get everything I wanted just some times aren’t ideal.

I could change the dates to June 29-July 4th with the expectation that more things will be open and it will be a better Disney experience. I would never normally go over July 4th but I’m betting crowds will be less than usual. My concern here is that the FP 60 day mark has passed and I may not be able to get some of the more difficult FPs. We could do POR with free QSDP or BWI with free DDP.

Decisions, Decisions. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BridgetR3

We booked our June trip after the 60 day mark (which we NEVER do on a normal trip) and lost every good fastpass we had for our May trip.....no SDD, no 7D, no Alien, no Smugglers run, no runaway railway, no BTMRR, no FOP, no RNRC.  My kids are questioning whether it's actually worth going or not.  If restaurants are closed as well, we may just wait til Thanksgiving.


----------



## brockash

Supermom3 said:


> I am really struggling with what to do about my upcoming trip. I rebooked our April trip for June 1-6 at BWI so got the free DDP. I’m concerned if we keep this trip then it will be a limited experience especially with possibly no table service open. Not sure of other restrictions will be in place when they first open, if they even do open by June 1.
> 
> I could keep the dates but change to POR and just get the QSDP and save about $1500. This way I think I could keep all my FPs. I was able to get everything I wanted just some times aren’t ideal.
> 
> I could change the dates to June 29-July 4th with the expectation that more things will be open and it will be a better Disney experience. I would never normally go over July 4th but I’m betting crowds will be less than usual. My concern here is that the FP 60 day mark has passed and I may not be able to get some of the more difficult FPs. We could do POR with free QSDP or BWI with free DDP.
> 
> Decisions, Decisions. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


I'm not sure why TS restaurants wouldn't be open if Disney is...all other area restaurants are allowed starting Monday at 25%; so I'd imagine Disney would be able to honor their ADRs at TS places.  I feel like the bigger issue is if they're open by that time.  We're scheduled to arrive 6/8 and having the same concerns about possibly rescheduling within the 60 day fastpass window.


----------



## Jrb1979

brockash said:


> I'm not sure why TS restaurants wouldn't be open if Disney is...all other area restaurants are allowed starting Monday at 25%; so I'd imagine Disney would be able to honor their ADRs at TS places.  I feel like the bigger issue is if they're open by that time.  We're scheduled to arrive 6/8 and having the same concerns about possibly rescheduling within the 60 day fastpass window.


TS will be open but on the Disney Dining Show, they mentioned that they may cancel all ADRs and make it first come first serve.


----------



## brockash

Jrb1979 said:


> TS will be open but on the Disney Dining Show, they mentioned that they may cancel all ADRs and make it first come first serve.


What's the Disney Dining Show?  Hmmm... that'd be interesting.  I almost think it'd be easier for them to manage if the only took adrs; who knows I guess.

I wonder what wait times would look like if it was only walk up....so many unknowns argh


----------



## Jrb1979

brockash said:


> What's the Disney Dining Show?  Hmmm... that'd be interesting.  I almost think it'd be easier for them to manage if the only took adrs; who knows I guess.
> 
> I wonder what wait times would look like if it was only walk up....so many unknowns argh


The one The Dis puts on. A link to the show is in the Dis Unplugged board.


----------



## wilkydelts

Just an FYI for all you talking about FP+ on this thread. There is a whole thread with great information detailing June and early July FP+ issues and availability. This thread probably won't have the information you are looking for.

Here is the thread:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/lack-of-fp-options.3798831/


----------



## brockash

Jrb1979 said:


> The one The Dis puts on. A link to the show is in the Dis Unplugged board.


Thx!


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Jrb1979 said:


> TS will be open but on the Disney Dining Show, they mentioned that they may cancel all ADRs and make it first come first serve.


Hm. That would certainly make a lot of people angry. It’s one thing to have a fcfs system- but it’s really different to have a system that encourages people- and in some cases, requires them- to get up early and make reservations 180 days in advance-even planning park days based on which reservations they could get.

I’ve been in many of the restaurants, and I can’t think of many of them that have adequate waiting space for guests. Many of them have very small areas for guest waiting. “There is a 45 minute wait. We will text you when your table is ready. Go wander around the park in the sun (or the rain) until we text you.”

It doesn’t sound like fun to me to wander around a theme park looking for a place to eat, not knowing whether there will be an hour wait after I’ve walked all the way across the park to get there- especially when I know that, six months ago, I made a reservation for me and my family to eat there and made it fit perfectly between my scheduled fastpasses.


I hope that is not what happens.


----------



## Jrb1979

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Hm. That would certainly make a lot of people angry. It’s one thing to have a fcfs system- but it’s really different to have a system that encourages people- and in some cases, requires them- to get up early and make reservations 180 days in advance-even planning park days based on which reservations they could get.
> 
> I’ve been in many of the restaurants, and I can’t think of many of them that have adequate waiting space for guests. Many of them have very small areas for guest waiting. “There is a 45 minute wait. We will text you when your table is ready. Go wander around the park in the sun (or the rain) until we text you.”
> 
> It doesn’t sound like fun to me to wander around a theme park looking for a place to eat, not knowing whether there will be an hour wait after I’ve walked all the way across the park to get there- especially when I know that, six months ago, I made a reservation for me and my family to eat there and made it fit perfectly between my scheduled fastpasses.
> 
> 
> I hope that is not what happens.


6 months ago no one planned for parks to be closed. Something will have to change if all restaurants are only at 25% capacity.


----------



## mamamelody2

Jrb1979 said:


> TS will be open but on the Disney Dining Show, they mentioned that they may cancel all ADRs and make it first come first serve.



I don't think that's what they said.  They said if they have to limit capacity, they would cancel some of the ADRs that had already been made, but would keep the ones that were made first.  So if the restaurants would be at 50 percent capacity, they would just keep the first 50 percent and cancel the rest.


----------



## Jrb1979

mamamelody2 said:


> I don't think that's what they said.  They said if they have to limit capacity, they would cancel some of the ADRs that had already been made, but would keep the ones that were made first.  So if the restaurants would be at 50 percent capacity, they would just keep the first 50 percent and cancel the rest.


Either way a lot of people are going to be upset.


----------



## yulilin3

Reminder to please not speculate on this thread since we don't have actual procedures from Disney. The place to speculate is on the various threads on the news and rumors board.


----------



## NB2FL

Just an FYI...I called member services to setup my Magical Express for my May 24-June 2 trip. They wouldn’t set it up because they said they were in the process of cancelling May 24 reservations. Moved my trip to May 31-June 9....holding out hope but heavy doubt. I’d like to be there the day it opens if possible


----------



## brockash

Just fyi...there are reports of ppl. being sblr to order magic bands again.  I still don't seem to be able to, but multiple ppl. are reporting success.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/i-ordered-magicbands.3800897/#post-61844866


----------



## cakebaker

brockash said:


> Just fyi...there are reports of ppl. being sblr to order magic bands again.  I still don't seem to be able to, but multiple ppl. are reporting success.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/i-ordered-magicbands.3800897/#post-61844866


I've been able to order bands for at least a week or so now, just the plain ones though.


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> Just fyi...there are reports of ppl. being sblr to order magic bands again.  I still don't seem to be able to, but multiple ppl. are reporting success.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/i-ordered-magicbands.3800897/#post-61844866


I was able to order mine for my reservation June 1st


----------



## yulilin3

NB2FL said:


> Just an FYI...I called member services to setup my Magical Express for my May 24-June 2 trip. They wouldn’t set it up because they said they were in the process of cancelling May 24 reservations. Moved my trip to May 31-June 9....holding out hope but heavy doubt. I’d like to be there the day it opens if possible


They're not taking any new reservations before June 1st. If you must arrive Mary 31st maybe look into a cheap room for that night off site


----------



## brockash

cakebaker said:


> I've been able to order bands for at least a week or so now, just the plain ones though.


Hmmm...I'm wondering what the difference is.  We're supposed to checkin 6/8; but still can't.  Also have a reservation for 5/26 & early Sept., but can't order bands.  I'm assuming yoi just logged into MDE and eent to bands/cards?  I'm still getting the message about the closure and not taking orders.


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> Hmmm...I'm wondering what the difference is.  We're supposed to checkin 6/8; but still can't.  Also have a reservation for 5/26 & early Sept., but can't order bands.  I'm assuming yoi just logged into MDE and eent to bands/cards?  I'm still getting the message about the closure and not taking orders.


Yeah,  that's what i did.  That is strange


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Yeah, I ordered some plain MBs last week for an early June resort stay.  Room only reservation.  The pop up about not taking orders was still there but it let me finish the order, got a confirmation receipt via e-mail, all per the normal process.  

Now if they are actually being processed, who knows.


----------



## Sandiz08

Yeah pop up is still there, but I was able to do mine last week for  July stay. I can also still go in and change them around if I wanted.


----------



## cakebaker

brockash said:


> Hmmm...I'm wondering what the difference is.  We're supposed to checkin 6/8; but still can't.  Also have a reservation for 5/26 & early Sept., but can't order bands.  I'm assuming yoi just logged into MDE and eent to bands/cards?  I'm still getting the message about the closure and not taking orders.


Who knows. Lots of people are reporting seeing the pop up that online check-in is required and I've never seen it on any of my 4 reservations for our June/July trip.


----------



## yulilin3

Again any speculation on procedures should be discussed in the news and rumors board until we get actual announcement from Disney, then we can discuss announced procedures here.


----------



## C&Jx2

yulilin3 said:


> Again any speculation on procedures should be discussed in the news and rumors board until we get actual announcement from Disney, then we can discuss announced procedures here.


Sorry... I keep getting the threads mixed up! Where am I? What time is it? Lol


----------



## Tissa

I was able to order my magic bands yesterday. Today it shows they are not taking magic band orders.


----------



## PSN

has there been any information given regarding how Disney will limit attendance once they re-open?  For example, would it be restricted to on-site hotel guests only, or will it simply be first come-first served?


----------



## chad_1138

PSN said:


> has there been any information given regarding how Disney will limit attendance once they re-open?  For example, would it be restricted to on-site hotel guests only, or will it simply be first come-first served?


Disney has not released any official guidance.  Everything discussed is speculation.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

All DS and WDW restaurants appear to have disappeared from Open Table.


----------



## Sarahslay

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Hm. That would certainly make a lot of people angry. It’s one thing to have a fcfs system- but it’s really different to have a system that encourages people- and in some cases, requires them- to get up early and make reservations 180 days in advance-even planning park days based on which reservations they could get.
> 
> I’ve been in many of the restaurants, and I can’t think of many of them that have adequate waiting space for guests. Many of them have very small areas for guest waiting. “There is a 45 minute wait. We will text you when your table is ready. Go wander around the park in the sun (or the rain) until we text you.”
> 
> It doesn’t sound like fun to me to wander around a theme park looking for a place to eat, not knowing whether there will be an hour wait after I’ve walked all the way across the park to get there- especially when I know that, six months ago, I made a reservation for me and my family to eat there and made it fit perfectly between my scheduled fastpasses.
> 
> 
> I hope that is not what happens.


Then there are the people, like DH and I, who have a hard to get Queen Victoria room at V&A for our anniversary night. So if they cancel all ADRs there is the chance that we prepare for it, they call us a week out for any dietary restrictions, and then come the day of we can't get in because a few other couples were like "you know what, I want to treat myself to a fancy dinner". We have a few days where we have no ADRs so I'm not worried about it, we plan on going to a lounge, or seeing what is available day of, but I have a huge problem with already planned reservations that we have worked our entire schedule around. They also then can't cap attendance ahead of time. Say they already have 25% booked, they could then say "ok, no more reservations" and go ahead and cap it, doing first come first served would be a nightmare for them and they can't plan ahead for that situation like they can for ADRs. I think capping capacity early so they can limit ADRs, no walk ups allowed unless you can book a reservation on the app or through a CM, and maybe sending out a push notification or call to individuals when their ADR will be delayed so they don't show up and wait in the tiny waiting area for 45 minutes could work.


----------



## SierraT

Didn’t want to respond to all the magicbands questions so will just put a random comment.  I have way too many Magic Bands attached to my account already but can still order them (only the plain colored ones).  You need to go into your “my plans” area though; if you click my magic bands in My Disney Experience it pops up with an error stating they aren’t taking orders.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Sarahslay said:


> Then there are the people, like DH and I, who have a hard to get Queen Victoria room at V&A for our anniversary night. So if they cancel all ADRs there is the chance that we prepare for it, they call us a week out for any dietary restrictions, and then come the day of we can't get in because a few other couples were like "you know what, I want to treat myself to a fancy dinner". We have a few days where we have no ADRs so I'm not worried about it, we plan on going to a lounge, or seeing what is available day of, but I have a huge problem with already planned reservations that we have worked our entire schedule around. They also then can't cap attendance ahead of time. Say they already have 25% booked, they could then say "ok, no more reservations" and go ahead and cap it, doing first come first served would be a nightmare for them and they can't plan ahead for that situation like they can for ADRs. I think capping capacity early so they can limit ADRs, no walk ups allowed unless you can book a reservation on the app or through a CM, and maybe sending out a push notification or call to individuals when their ADR will be delayed so they don't show up and wait in the tiny waiting area for 45 minutes could work.


I hope that you keep your anniversary celebration meal. 
I wonder whether removing restaurants from Open Table, means that capacity has been reached or whether it is purely to give WDW more control over numbers and try to prevent last minute OT cancellations.
We like lounges too, so I hope that they will be open.


----------



## C&Jx2

Welsh_Dragon said:


> All DS and WDW restaurants appear to have disappeared from Open Table.


I just made a reservation on their app for 06/21... We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## brockash

SierraT said:


> Didn’t want to respond to all the magicbands questions so will just put a random comment.  I have way too many Magic Bands attached to my account already but can still order them (only the plain colored ones).  You need to go into your “my plans” area though; if you click my magic bands in My Disney Experience it pops up with an error stating they aren’t taking orders.


 Thank you...that's what I was doing wrong...I wasn't going into my plans first.  I was able to do it; now we'll see if it actually happens.


----------



## Firestarlife

Jrb1979 said:


> 6 months ago no one planned for parks to be closed. Something will have to change if all restaurants are only at 25% capacity.


Yes, but, alot of people who had a Disney vacation planned 6 months ago, have canceled their plans and therefore also canceled their dining reservations.


----------



## seh

We put off buying our four park magic ticket until there was greater clarity about whether all four parks would even be open when we travel on August 1. Disney ended the promotion a few days ago. The ticket was supposed to be available through September 30. Does anyone think they will reinstate that offer once they have an opening plan for the parks?


----------



## dmband

seh said:


> We put off buying our four park magic ticket until there was greater clarity about whether all four parks would even be open when we travel on August 1. Disney ended the promotion a few days ago. The ticket was supposed to be available through September 30. Does anyone think they will reinstate that offer once they have an opening plan for the parks?


Most likely but in the mean time that makes me think the rumors that all parks will not open at once is more likely this taking the promo down


----------



## Boopuff

I was on MDE today and just goofing I see the Sun & Fun package was still on (at least for Aug 24 arrival)


----------



## cakebaker

Boopuff said:


> I was on MDE today and just goofing I see the Sun & Fun package was still on (at least for Aug 24 arrival)


It is. Just yesterday I went in and split our YC CL reservation. I  had made it using an AP discount not realizing the discount stopped on the 7/9. I took our last night and put it on the sun n fun offer and saved $200. It wasn’t as big a discount as the AP, but sure better than rack rate.


----------



## Sarahslay

Boopuff said:


> I was on MDE today and just goofing I see the Sun & Fun package was still on (at least for Aug 24 arrival)


I arrive on August 28 and have the sun & fun deal, I booked it when I had to reschedule my May trip early last month. I feel like I remember them extending it to the end of August when the closure was announced (but don't hold me to it since I had my original booked on an AP discount and wasn't planning on an August trip so I didn't look).


----------



## Sarahslay

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I hope that you keep your anniversary celebration meal.
> I wonder whether removing restaurants from Open Table, means that capacity has been reached or whether it is purely to give WDW more control over numbers and try to prevent last minute OT cancellations.
> We like lounges too, so I hope that they will be open.


I would think that it would give them more control over reservations, no surprise last minute seating. I really wish they would announce something about how they are handling stuff and their proposed opening timelines/procedures, this is driving me nuts.


----------



## ColonelHathi

Dance the World cancelled their dance events for late June this year, because Disney will not be allowing/having parades in the near term (part of the event is dancers being able to dance in a parade down Main Street).  So there's that - one way to limit attendance is to work with their event partners to reschedule/cancel team events.  Found the news out on Friday, so they are slowly coming out with plans yet.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Saw this info where WDW VP Thomas Mazloum said that WDW does not have any opening date:

"We do not have any opening date yet. Some of you may know we––at this point, we’re taking bookings that were in June, that doesn’t mean that we’re opening in June. At this time, I just want to make it clear that we do not have any plans to share about Walt Disney World or, for that matter, any of our other parks at this point. Clearly, regulatory guidance is an important element of this in each area and country where we work, and at this point, I just want to be clear that we simply don’t have any plans to share about Walt Disney World yet.”

It's good to actually hear something from them, but still more waiting around hoping for something good soon.


----------



## Nate Csonka

Yeah, I hope people don't read into this quote too much. I don't think it is either good or bad news. I would be surprised if we DON'T hear something from them in the next two weeks or so. More than just cancelling more dates, I think we will get an official statement. June is coming soon and Disney is more than aware that many people are hanging onto hope of a June reopen (maybe not june 1 but sometime in June.) Plus with the Florida task force and governor is communication the picture is becoming somewhat clearer on when it is safe to reopen and what that will look like at WDW. The steps WDW needs to take to reopen sooner (JUne/July) than later are immense and the planning it will take BEFORE they can announce anything must be in place down to the last detail. People are going to want to know exactly what they are walking into when the reopen happens to decide if the trip is worth it. Having said that, I might be completely wrong. Lol.






GBRforWDW said:


> Saw this info where WDW VP Thomas Mazloum said that WDW does not have any opening date:
> 
> "We do not have any opening date yet. Some of you may know we––at this point, we’re taking bookings that were in June, that doesn’t mean that we’re opening in June. At this time, I just want to make it clear that we do not have any plans to share about Walt Disney World or, for that matter, any of our other parks at this point. Clearly, regulatory guidance is an important element of this in each area and country where we work, and at this point, I just want to be clear that we simply don’t have any plans to share about Walt Disney World yet.”
> 
> It's good to actually hear something from them, but still more waiting around hoping for something good soon.


----------



## indylaw99

We just learned in Indiana that Holiday World (one of our biggest amusement parks) is opening on June 14. While that obviously has no direct bearing on Disney, it does seem that if other amusement parks across the country are starting to announce that they are opening, it might 1) put more pressure on Disney/Universal to make their announcements, 2) take some of the heat off of them for "opening too early" when a lot of others are doing it as well. 

We have a Villains After Hours booked for May 29 that I expect to be refunded any day now, with a backup date of July 10 that we were able to book last week. Apparently they are still letting people book them for June and July.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

indylaw99 said:


> We just learned in Indiana that Holiday World (one of our biggest amusement parks) is opening on June 14. While that obviously has no direct bearing on Disney, it does seem that if other amusement parks across the country are starting to announce that they are opening, it might 1) put more pressure on Disney/Universal to make their announcements, 2) take some of the heat off of them for "opening too early" when a lot of others are doing it as well.
> 
> We have a Villains After Hours booked for May 29 that I expect to be refunded any day now, with a backup date of July 10 that we were able to book last week. Apparently they are still letting people book them for June and July.



I agree this is relevant to WDW opening. I just wanted to mention that the June 14 opening is a best-case scenario, given that the reopening of the park would hinge on Indiana being in the Stage 4 of the reopening. Certainly hoping for the best!


----------



## brockash

GBRforWDW said:


> Saw this info where WDW VP Thomas Mazloum said that WDW does not have any opening date:
> 
> "We do not have any opening date yet. Some of you may know we––at this point, we’re taking bookings that were in June, that doesn’t mean that we’re opening in June. At this time, I just want to make it clear that we do not have any plans to share about Walt Disney World or, for that matter, any of our other parks at this point. Clearly, regulatory guidance is an important element of this in each area and country where we work, and at this point, I just want to be clear that we simply don’t have any plans to share about Walt Disney World yet.”
> 
> It's good to actually hear something from them, but still more waiting around hoping for something good soon.


 Def. doesn't sound good for my early June trip. I do kinda feel like at this point there would have to be something out there indicating they were planning on early June opening if they were. Like; they'd need to meet with their employees; something on the hub or anything, but we haven't seen a thing, which makes me feel like my hope for 6/8 is probably about done.  Blah.


----------



## cakebaker

brockash said:


> Def. doesn't sound good for my early June trip. I do kinda feel like at this point there would have to be something out there indicating they were planning on early June opening if they were. Like; they'd need to meet with their employees; something on the hub or anything, but we haven't seen a thing, which makes me feel like my hope for 6/8 is probably about done.  Blah.


I didn't think we got any more of an indication with those statements than we already had. The head of the task force was pushing for information and Disney wanted to make clear they weren't ready to announce an opening. Having no news to share isn't the same as having no news. I think this one is much ado about nothing. That said, they'll have to make a move soon.


----------



## Jrb1979

parasail_of_congress said:


> I agree this is relevant to WDW opening. I just wanted to mention that the June 14 opening is a best-case scenario, given that the reopening of the park would hinge on Indiana being in the Stage 4 of the reopening. Certainly hoping for the best!


Its funny that people will say that's a bit of an indicator that Disney will open sooner rather than later. SeaWorld and Legoland San Diego put out the plans for reopening and most dismiss it. Most parks will probably have meet and greets with 6 ft from the character and social distancing spacing in queues. It feels like a lot are fearful of too much Disney magic being taken away.


----------



## brockash

Jrb1979 said:


> Its funny that people will say that's a bit of an indicator that Disney will open sooner rather than later. SeaWorld and Legoland San Diego put out the plans for reopening and most dismiss it. Most parks will probably have meet and greets with 6 ft from the character and social distancing spacing in queues. It feels like a lot are fearful of too much Disney magic being taken away.


Was it just Sea World/Legoland in CA?  If so, I'm guessing that's why.  CA seems to be sticking to much stricter guidelines than many other states including FL.  Curious though; what date are they opening?


----------



## Jrb1979

brockash said:


> Was it just Sea World/Legoland in CA?  If so, I'm guessing that's why.  CA seems to be sticking to much stricter guidelines than many other states including FL.  Curious though; what date are they opening?


No date for reopening but Disney will probably follow a lot of the same measures.


----------



## andyman8

I think that the SVP’s comments were to accomplish a few things: 1) To dispel the rumor that some Disney fans are getting behind that a June 1 opening is a hard date, 2) To avoid a “rush” of bookings for early June; they don’t want Disney fans swarming the park when it reopens, 3) To “protect” themselves as things evolve and change and finally 4) they don’t want the mainstream media to start picking up this speculation of a June reopening, which could launch some criticism, especially if Disney doesn’t get ahead of the coverage. It's still very possible we see some sort of reopening sometime in June (there are lots of signs pointing to. that), but whenever we see a reopening, Disney will probably not give much notice for the above reasons as well.


----------



## helloconnie

Disney Earnings Call is tomorrow 5/5 at 4:30 EDT.  I am hoping we hear something about the plan for the Parks during the call.


----------



## yulilin3

helloconnie said:


> Disney Earnings Call is tomorrow 5/5 at 4:30 EDT.  I am hoping we hear something about the plan for the Parks during the call.


Let's wait till tomorrow and see if we have some actual facts.


----------



## disneyin3

mamamelody2 said:


> I don't think that's what they said.  They said if they have to limit capacity, they would cancel some of the ADRs that had already been made, but would keep the ones that were made first.  So if the restaurants would be at 50 percent capacity, they would just keep the first 50 percent and cancel the rest.


Well that stinks, if you rescheduled a canceled trip and got free dining and were able to make adrs you may lose them!


----------



## cakebaker

disneyin3 said:


> Well that stinks, if you rescheduled a canceled trip and got free dining and were able to make adrs you may lose them!


 It does, but anyone who has reservations for the next couple of months just has to accept that things are up in the air- that anything you book is not set in stone. I made our FPS knowing full well they may not even have FP. I’m real close to saying I just can’t take the uncertainty anymore, but trying to hang on until they give us something on what they’re planning.


----------



## rteetz

Started a thread on Rumors and News which I will be updating as news comes in (if there is any).

Walt Disney Company Quarter 2 Earnings Report 2020


----------



## yorkieteacher

cakebaker said:


> It does, but anyone who has reservations for the next couple of months just has to accept that things are up in the air- that anything you book is not set in stone. I made our FPS knowing full well they may nit even have FP. I’m real close to saying I just can’t take the uncertainty anymore, but trying to hang on until they give us something on what they’re planning.


I am feeling your pain-I want our June 19-23 trip to happen, but things are so unknown, and I am such a planner. This added stress of Disney unknowns on top of the regular stress of dealing with the new normal in daily life is a mess. I made most of our dining reservations 180 days out, but have tweaked the reservation times over the course of planning several times. I don't know if they will only count my latest ADR time as when I made it the reservation, or the original, or even if they will have TS restaurants open. I too have thought of just canceling and picking a new date, but would love to get the free dining offer if they do cancel, so I am holding onto hope. I also wonder if we will know what Disney's operational changes will be in time to cancel, if we see experiences are going to be so limited we would feel like we were cheated while there. My grandson's deal breaker would not being able to make a droid during our Droid Depot reservation.  Mine would be no table service restaurants open.


----------



## christinou

We have a mother/daughter trip planned for June 7 and still not even sure we can get into florida we do come from NY but Upstate NY not the city.


----------



## tinkerhon

christinou said:


> We have a mother/daughter trip planned for June 7 and still not even sure we can get into florida we do come from NY but Upstate NY not the city.



Same - but July 14 from NYC and don't think the travel restriction gets lifted anytime soon, so probably cancelling this week (


----------



## Duck143

I would be really unhappy if my ADRs for our backup trip(s) were cancelled.  We had a trip planned for this week with perfect ADR's that I made 180 days out.  Obviously our May trip isn't happening and I started booking adr's for June and September as our 2 backup choices.    Maybe they should cancel everyone's and then everyone can scramble to get one of the spots that open.  I know this situation isn't fair, but they shouldn't cancel the ones who made adr's later.


----------



## michellej47

yorkieteacher said:


> I am feeling your pain-I want our June 19-23 trip to happen, but things are so unknown, and I am such a planner. This added stress of Disney unknowns on top of the regular stress of dealing with the new normal in daily life is a mess. I made most of our dining reservations 180 days out, but have tweaked the reservation times over the course of planning several times. I don't know if they will only count my latest ADR time as when I made it the reservation, or the original, or even if they will have TS restaurants open. I too have thought of just canceling and picking a new date, but would love to get the free dining offer if they do cancel, so I am holding onto hope. I also wonder if we will know what Disney's operational changes will be in time to cancel, if we see experiences are going to be so limited we would feel like we were cheated while there. My grandson's deal breaker would not being able to make a droid during our Droid Depot reservation.  Mine would be no table service restaurants open.



We are (hoping to) going June 19 - 26th.  I'm such a planner, too.  I'm going ahead and planning as I normally would, just keeping in mind that they may not be open.  I'm also hoping that if they open, but have severely restricted the experience, they will let us reschedule with no issues.  I can deal with no parades and fireworks, and maybe deal with no meet and greets (my kids are a bit older now and aren't into the characters as much), but I don't think I can deal with some of the parks being open and some not.   I also think mandatory masks would be a dealbreaker, mostly because in that heat, I don't think my asthmatic son would do well breathing.


----------



## Duck143

michellej47 said:


> We are (hoping to) going June 19 - 26th.  I'm such a planner, too.  I'm going ahead and planning as I normally would, just keeping in mind that they may not be open.  I'm also hoping that if they open, but have severely restricted the experience, they will let us reschedule with no issues.  I can deal with no parades and fireworks, and maybe deal with no meet and greets (my kids are a bit older now and aren't into the characters as much), but I don't think I can deal with some of the parks being open and some not.   I also think mandatory masks would be a dealbreaker, mostly because in that heat, I don't think my asthmatic son would do well breathing.


I completely agree with you.  I could deal with no parades, no fireworks, no character meals (some of the meet and greets I would miss - Stitch! for my 6yo), but its not a deal breaker.  I don't want masks to be required - that is NOT a vacation for us and entire parks being closed would be a deal breaker, definitely more than just disappointing.


----------



## yulilin3

daily reminder to keep this thread on topic, which is announced procedures by Disney and anyone who has had a trip cancelled by Disney because of COVID.
Any speculation or arguments about procedures can be done on the news and rumors forum


----------



## MMSM

tinkerhon said:


> Same - but July 14 from NYC and don't think the travel restriction gets lifted anytime soon, so probably cancelling this week (


If disney opens travel restrictions should be lifted. One would hope. I plan on June 27 and I’m from upstate NY. I will be there is field Disney is open.


----------



## tinkerhon

MMSM said:


> If disney opens travel restrictions should be lifted. One would hope. I plan on June 27 and I’m from upstate NY. I will be there is field Disney is open.



From your mouth to Mickey 's ears ! Hope so !


----------



## GlennN

We finally gave in and cancelled our trip which had been scheduled to start 6/25.  We were using DVC points, so we probably are just going to lose our points now, which kind of sucks (though I understand the availability issue with DVC points just piling up).  Fortunately, Disney said they would give us a refund on our VAH tix for 6/26 (though I have not seen a confirmation or anything yet).  We are not even rescheduling at the moment.  Just not sure when we will be comfortable going there.


----------



## yulilin3

That's one week notice for guests
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disneyland-begins-phased-reopening-on-may-11/


----------



## Karin1984

yulilin3 said:


> That's one week notice for guests
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disneyland-begins-phased-reopening-on-may-11/


You beat me to it.  
After a closure of almost 3 months and a phased reopening in the shopping district. Lets hope this is a guideline for the other parks


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-from-chief-medical-officer-dr-pamela-hymel/Dear Guests,

As you may have heard at Disney’s Q2 FY20 Earnings Results Webcast, our CEO Bob Chapek announced that Shanghai Disney Resort will begin the phased reopening of Shanghai Disneyland on May 11 – an encouraging sign for Disney parks and retail locations all over the world. After so much time at home, I know many of you are eager to enjoy the magic of a Disney parks visit, and we can’t wait to welcome you back.

I’m fortunate to work with Disney’s extraordinarily talented team of health and safety experts who are some of the most experienced in the industry. Together, with our colleagues in operations, and local health and government authorities, we’re evaluating several new and enhanced safety measures to do our part towards helping us stay well while we work, stay, and play at a Disney resort and a Disney store. I’m also working closely with the US Travel Association on a set of guidelines the travel industry may tailor to their individual businesses to help demonstrate that safety of travelers is a top focus.

To that end, I want to share an update with you about our plans and considerations as we prepare for the reopening of our parks, resorts and stores. At Disney, we’re exploring:


*Phased reopening:* We’re looking at all of our locations and how best to begin the reopening process, including a gradual reopening and/or partial reopening of certain locations. For example, the opening of retail and dining locations prior to the opening of our theme parks.
*Physical distancing and capacity measures: *As you can imagine, managing guest density in queues, restaurants, hotels, ride vehicles and other facilities throughout the park and across the resort is a major focus, as we implement physical distancing guidelines based on guidance from health authorities, such as the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and appropriate government agencies. This will likely include implementation of guest capacity measures to comply with state and federal guidelines. We’re also exploring ways to use technology to aid us in these efforts, like with our Play Disney Parks App and through virtual queues at Disneyland and Walt Disney World.
*Cleanliness and sanitization:* We’re planning increased cleaning and disinfection, determining where that should take place (for example, in high-traffic areas), and the cleaning products and processes we’ll use.  
*Screening and prevention support: *We’ll follow guidance from the government and the medical community regarding enhanced screening procedures and prevention measures, including those related to personal protective equipment (PPE), such as face coverings. Some measures, like adding hand sanitizers and hand washing stations across our resorts, have already been implemented.
*Cast training:* We’re further emphasizing our strong culture of health and safety amongst our cast members, and will continue to provide new training and reinforcement as we get closer to reopening.
These are just a few examples of the many areas we are developing plans for, so please keep an eye on our online channels, where we’ll provide more details as we confirm and begin to implement our plans. Given the constantly changing global health environment, these practices may evolve as we consider the latest guidance, but we will share more information with you as we look towards reopening.

In the meantime, our focus remains on the health and safety of the entire Disney community – including the wellbeing of the Cast Members who are caring for and securing our parks and resorts during the closure. We have already implemented a number of enhanced health and safety measures, such as increasing the frequency of cleaning and disinfection in work areas, adjusting practices to promote physical distancing, and providing Cast with access to necessary PPE, including face coverings. We continue to learn from these experiences and will carry these lessons into reopening and beyond.

Finally, I want to recognize the medical professionals working to bring care and comfort in the midst of the coronavirus pandemic. We will continue to do what we can to help support the medical community and our local communities during this time.

We’re looking forward to welcoming all of you back to our Disney parks, resorts and stores. Until we are together once again, we wish you and your families health, hope, and happiness.

Thank you,


----------



## yulilin3

During the Q2 call Bob Chapek was asked about face masks for Shanghai, he said masks will be required for cast and guest and that the only people who would not wear them would be face characters but their meet and greet will be done at a distance.
Remember this is for Shanghai and this has not been confirmed for US parks


----------



## yulilin3

During same call Chapek said Cruise Line will be the last to come back


----------



## yulilin3

Chapek said that the parks will be staffed depending on attendance, if demand is 30% they will have % of employees fr the demand and so forth, he said it will be fluid


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> That's one week notice for guests
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...disneyland-begins-phased-reopening-on-may-11/


I certainly hope we get more than a weeks notice.  I cannot wait until a week out to find out if we can go or not.


----------



## yulilin3

Chapek said that for Shanghai they have dated tickets to control the amount of people going to the parks to control capacity, he said they are not sure they will use this same system for the US parks
Shanghai capacity is 80k and the government is capping it to begin with at 30% . Chapek said they will open with less than 24k to start the process and then increase as its possible to do so


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Chapek said that for Shanghai they have dated tickets to control the amount of people going to the parks to control capacity, he said they are not sure they will use this same system for the US parks
> Shanghai capacity is 80k and the government is capping it to begin with at 30% . Chapek said they will open with less than 24k to start the process and then increase as its possible to do so



Wonder if they uses date tickets what that means for ap holders. Obviously they want to control amount of people


----------



## yulilin3

And the call just ended. No opening date for WDW but I wasn't expecting that. They did say as you read in the DPB article that they are thinking of opening restaurants and stores before parks so DS might be opening this month. Some Starbucks employees have already been called back for the end of next week.
The guidelines provided by the doctor are pretty much what we had already had in mind, with the big question mark on masks, if they will be required for guests or not. For Shanghai they will but their culture is already used to that, so it's another wait and see


----------



## KingSpeedy

osufeth24 said:


> Wonder if they uses date tickets what that means for ap holders. Obviously they want to control amount of people



Per this statement, AP Holders would have to make a reservation.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney is working closely with this organization for safety guidelines https://www.ustravel.org/sites/default/files/media_root/document/HealthandSafetyGuidance.pdf


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

KingSpeedy said:


> Per this statement, AP Holders would have to make a reservation.



That sounds fair enough if they limit the days per week or per month that you can reserve. 
Just like they limited the number of days you can reserve fast passes.


----------



## kelsum01

This information is great.  Our reservation at AKL is from 6/1-6/8.  We have a back up plan for Anna Maria Island in case Disney doesn't open on time.  Our flights are also booked so overall this is a done deal, just not sure Disney will be part of the plan.  Keeping fingers crossed that this will all come to fruition, but glad to have a plan B just in case!!  I would love to know how many resort/ticket packages are booked for the first week, especially knowing that they will likely open to a limited number of guests.


----------



## MomOTwins

yulilin3 said:


> And the call just ended. No opening date for WDW but I wasn't expecting that. They did say as you read in the DPB article that they are thinking of opening restaurants and stores before parks so DS might be opening this month. Some Starbucks employees have already been called back for the end of next week.
> The guidelines provided by the doctor are pretty much what we had already had in mind, with the big question mark on masks, if they will be required for guests or not. For Shanghai they will but their culture is already used to that, so it's another wait and see



The fact that they are now selling masks in adult and child sizes on shopdisney.com to me strongly suggests they envision masks will be worn by guests in the US parks as well.


----------



## yulilin3

kelsum01 said:


> This information is great.  Our reservation at AKL is from 6/1-6/8.  We have a back up plan for Anna Maria Island in case Disney doesn't open on time.  Our flights are also booked so overall this is a done deal, just not sure Disney will be part of the plan.  Keeping fingers crossed that this will all come to fruition, but glad to have a plan B just in case!!  I would love to know how many resort/ticket packages are booked for the first week, especially knowing that they will likely open to a limited number of guests.


that's the real question. As of right now the CM deal on 50% off rooms is still available to book for June so I'm guessing they have a lot of rooms available, now the real question is how many will keep reservations if the parks won't be open?


----------



## WallEFan00

MMSM said:


> If disney opens travel restrictions should be lifted. One would hope. I plan on June 27 and I’m from upstate NY. I will be there is field Disney is open.


It would have to correspond with the state’s reopening phase. In Florida, nonessential travel is allowed in phase 2 which will be either at the time or before Disney Parks open. There may still be travel restrictions from states though. Currently travelers from NY, NJ, and CT have a 14-day required quarantine period when traveling to FL. We will have to see if that is lifted at phase 2 or beyond.


----------



## dmband

elgerber said:


> I certainly hope we get more than a weeks notice.  I cannot wait until a week out to find out if we can go or not.


That’s on purpose IMO to assist in crowd control. I wouldn’t expect more than 2 weeks honestly

as for face masks, I don’t see WDW requiring it for guests like Shanghai for two main reasons - weather conditions/safety from not breathing properly as the mask restricts AND most people in China are used to wearing masks so it’s not uncommon but here in the US it is a “new thing”


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Chapek's comment that they think they have enough domestic park pent-up demand to hit lower restricted park opening guest counts (I'm paraphrasing, not an exact quote) was interesting to me.  Sort of reminded me of Iger's 'we don't need to advertise SWGE, people will just come' comments from awhile back (also paraphrasing there too), which some called out as being overconfident/out of touch.

Outside of the hardcore fans and those with already sunk costs such as APs and DVC, it will be interesting to see just how much pent-up demand there really is in the real world in the face of domestic and global travel cutbacks/restrictions, changes in discretionary spending preferences, and public perception of large gathering places.

Anyway - bordering OT for this thread, just struck me as rather confident (not that I was expecting anything less on an earnings conference call).

Regardless, I'm still game.  I want to see what 25% typical capacity (or whatever the number actually ends up being) is like.


----------



## e_yerger

GADisneyDad14 said:


> And regardless, sign me up!  I want to see what 25% typical capacity (or whatever the number actually ends up being) is like.


same dude, same


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

dmband said:


> That’s on purpose IMO to assist in crowd control. I wouldn’t expect more than 2 weeks honestly
> 
> as for face masks, I don’t see WDW requiring it for guests like Shanghai for two main reasons - weather conditions/safety from not breathing properly as the mask restricts AND most people in China are used to wearing masks so it’s not uncommon but here in the US it is a “new thing”


I agree that WDW in Florida won't require masks, due to the inhospitable climate for them in summer, and due to the fact that WDW is as much a resort for families as it is a set of parks. There are many thousands of onsite guests, and they don't just leave WDW when the parks close, and no one could expect them to wear masks every moment they are out of their hotel rooms (which is most of the day, for WDW visitors), just not going to happen. And yes, the culture is very different here from in Asia.

However, I could see Disneyland in California requiring them initially whenever they finally open (which will not be for a long time given their governor's stance).

As to advance notice, Disney has to know what Florida will allow and when, before they can make announcements themselves. I think as soon as they feel confident that the state is opening at the level they need to operate, they will announce their plans. They know a lot of guests fly in and need notice. Imo they aren't trying to be secretive or antogonize anyone, or even keep numbers low. They're playing it safe to avoid making the wrong move.


----------



## yankeesfan123

e_yerger said:


> same dude, same


25% capacity = 25% staffing.

Lines will be just as long. If not longer. But you might get better pictures!!


----------



## e_yerger

yankeesfan123 said:


> 25% capacity = 25% staffing.
> 
> Lines will be just as long. If not longer. But you might get better pictures!!


I have crowd anxiety and issues with claustrophobia. The lower crowds would make my vacation even that more relaxing.


----------



## yankeesfan123

e_yerger said:


> I have crowd anxiety and issues with claustrophobia. The lower crowds would make my vacation even that more relaxing.


Okay well I’m not getting into a mental health discussion. Glad you’ll enjoy it more now!


----------



## Mal6586

The AP reservation thing makes me very nervous. For our July trip, one of us has a dated ticket, but the other two have APs.


----------



## yulilin3

yankeesfan123 said:


> 25% capacity = 25% staffing.
> 
> Lines will be just as long. If not longer. But you might get better pictures!!


they've been sort of operating this way for a while now, which is why so many complain that there aren't enough CM or when they close a side of an attraction and only operate at a minimum


----------



## Josh125

On the company’s analyst call, Chapek discussed the new procedures Disney would put in place at its parks once they reopen, including limiting guest capacity, implementing density control and *health precautions like temperature checks and masks*. - this coupled with them selling masks leads me to believe masks will be required.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

Josh125 said:


> On the company’s analyst call, Chapek discussed the new procedures Disney would put in place at its parks once they reopen, including limiting guest capacity, implementing density control and health precautions like temperature checks and masks. - this coupled with them selling masks leads me to believe masks will be required.


I am sure employees will have to wear masks, but I won't believe that Disney is going to force their paying guests to wear them until I hear that announced specifically.


----------



## yulilin3

Josh125 said:


> On the company’s analyst call, Chapek discussed the new procedures Disney would put in place at its parks once they reopen, including limiting guest capacity, implementing density control and *health precautions like temperature checks and masks*. - this coupled with them selling masks leads me to believe masks will be required.


The link was posted a couple of pages back


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> That sounds fair enough if they limit the days per week or per month that you can reserve.
> Just like they limited the number of days you can reserve fast passes.


There would be nothing fair about limiting days per week. We are out of state AP holders with an 8-night onsite trip planned for July. You'd better believe we have every right use our passes all of the days we are there. We paid through the nose for those passes.


----------



## e_yerger

Mainsail Minnie said:


> There would be nothing fair about limiting days per week. We are out of state AP holders with an 8-night onsite trip planned for July. You'd better believe we have every right use our passes all of the days we are there. We paid through the nose for those passes.


Right there with ya!!


----------



## WEDWDW

MomOTwins said:


> The fact that they are now selling masks in adult and child sizes on shopdisney.com to me strongly suggests they envision masks will be worn by guests in the US parks as well.


It could indicate that,but to me it definitely means that Disney knows there will be PLENTY of Guests who will wear masks VOLUNTARILY absent of a requirement.


----------



## WhoDatDisney

e_yerger said:


> Right there with ya!!


As are we!!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Mainsail Minnie said:


> There would be nothing fair about limiting days per week. We are out of state AP holders with an 8-night onsite trip planned for July. You'd better believe we have every right use our passes all of the days we are there. We paid through the nose for those passes.


Sorry, I should have been more specific. As a Floridian, I admit to frequently forget that there are AP holders out of state. If you have a resort trip booked for any amount of days and Disney accepts your reservation, then yes, you should have access to the parks.

In the past, we've had issues that local AP holders booking fast passes for many days in a month just in case they would feel like going that day. As you can imagine, that blocked a lot of fast passes for other people while they were actually rarely used. In response to that, Disney has limited the number of days that fast passes can be made.

In that theme, we wouldn't want local AP holders to be able to make reservations for every single day of a month, to give themselves the flexibility to only go two days whenever they want that month, blocking out other people who want to go.


----------



## ClapYourHands

WallEFan00 said:


> It would have to correspond with the state’s reopening phase. In Florida, nonessential travel is allowed in phase 2 which will be either at the time or before Disney Parks open. There may still be travel restrictions from states though. Currently travelers from NY, NJ, and CT have a 14-day required quarantine period when traveling to FL. We will have to see if that is lifted at phase 2 or beyond.



I'm not seeing how it's enforceable.  Like DME doesn't pick you up if your flight is from JFK?  



dmband said:


> as for face masks, I don’t see WDW requiring it for guests like Shanghai for two main reasons - weather conditions/safety from not breathing properly as the mask restricts AND most people in China are used to wearing masks so it’s not uncommon but here in the US it is a “new thing”



It's a "new thing" but those of us in states that saw the first bursts of COVID have acclimated to very quickly.  Currently masks are required in stores, but even before the official order, nearly everyone chose to wear one.  It's honestly not that onerous, and it's probably the most useful way to stop virus spread.

I would 100% support mandated masks.  It's not about an individual being willing to take a personal risk by not wearing one; it's about that person endangering others by not wearing one.  My mask doesn't protect me from you.  My mask protects you from me, and your mask protects me from you.  

Given that masks can allow for people to be closer than 6 ft apart, I can see Disney wanting very much to require a measure that would allow them to admit more guests into the park.


----------



## yankeesfan123

yulilin3 said:


> they've been sort of operating this way for a while now, which is why so many complain that there aren't enough CM or when they close a side of an attraction and only operate at a minimum


Mmhmmm...


----------



## WallEFan00

ClapYourHands said:


> I'm not seeing how it's enforceable.  Like DME doesn't pick you up if your flight is from JFK?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a "new thing" but those of us in states that saw the first bursts of COVID have acclimated to very quickly.  Currently masks are required in stores, but even before the official order, nearly everyone chose to wear one.  It's honestly not that onerous, and it's probably the most useful way to stop virus spread.
> 
> I would 100% support mandated masks.  It's not about an individual being willing to take a personal risk by not wearing one; it's about that person endangering others by not wearing one.  My mask doesn't protect me from you.  My mask protects you from me, and your mask protects me from you.
> 
> Given that masks can allow for people to be closer than 6 ft apart, I can see Disney wanting very much to require a measure that would allow them to admit more guests into the park.


I’m not sure how the quarantine states would work. My guess is that Magic Express, busses, and other mass transit may not be available for a while. The hotel guidelines from the task force seemed to suggest “self parking” as a main point.
This information was on the Visit Florida site under travel info and I think somewhere on the government site. I don’t know how they track travelers for quarantine.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Pete said something interesting on the Dis that I never really thought about.

25 percent capacity etc includes cast members also. Which brings it to what? Maybe 12-15 percent of actual guests allowed in? I don't know how they make money like that

I like this whole process of guessing though. Keeps us busy during these crazy times.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

ClapYourHands said:


> I'm not seeing how it's enforceable.  Like DME doesn't pick you up if your flight is from JFK?




When you go into the state, they take down all your information, and they keep in contact to you to make sure you're staying in the same place for 14 days. 

I would hope people are honest about it, and I am sure Disney will know where you are coming from based on ID, etc. And I am sure they will ask those questions before you even book or come in


----------



## CAPSLOCK

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Pete said something interesting on the Dis that I never really thought about.
> 
> 25 percent capacity etc includes cast members also. Which brings it to what? Maybe 12-15 percent of actual guests allowed in?


But the typical capacity includes CMs too. So if they are allowed 50% capacity and intend to staff with 50% their normal CM complement, it doesn't effect the number of guests let in at all.


----------



## ClapYourHands

I can’t imagine the current quarantine order will stand as is. For one thing, Florida has already surpassed CT in cases (as have MA, CA, MI, IL, PA and TX). 

NY, NJ and CT were just the first to be hit hard. I think we’re going to see numbers there decrease while numbers grow in other areas. If Florida is going to impose quarantine on travelers from other states, it’s going to be a constantly moving target.

And while I would like to think people will be honest, no one is going to track every traveler who enters FL, especially those who drive in.


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Pete said something interesting on the Dis that I never really thought about.
> 
> 25 percent capacity etc includes cast members also. Which brings it to what? Maybe 12-15 percent of actual guests allowed in? I don't know how they make money like that
> 
> I like this whole process of guessing though. Keeps us busy during these crazy times.


No, not if the number of cast is also brought down. You aren't going to have 100% cast working with only 25% of your capacity of guests. You also don't have a 1:1 cast:guest ratio. So your guests will surely still be 20% or more of that number.


----------



## Animal

e_yerger said:


> I have crowd anxiety and issues with claustrophobia. The lower crowds would make my vacation even that more relaxing.


Social distancing in general has reduced my anxiety symptoms. Depression symptoms? That's another story.


----------



## Karin1984

I don't get the people who say, Florida's (summer) weather is too hot to wear masks. Have you been to Shanghai in the summer? It is just as bad, and Hong Kong was worse. 

The reason why they might not is because of what is happening in the US, I read an article about a guard at a store in Michagan getting shot over doing his job and not letting people in without a mask, in Oklahoma they reversed a mask-wearing policy because people starting to threat store staff. 
If they decide against it, it is not because of the weather. They might give that as the reason to be politically correct, but I doubt it will be true.


----------



## AquaDame

We rented a DVC stay for early October back in November before this whole thing went down so we are somewhat locked into going at this point. I'd hate to think if we end up going that we wouldn't be able to get a reservation for a park while we're there - we have an onsite stay and park tickets for those days. I get the sinking suspicion Disney has already far oversold the days beyond 25%... this will be very interesting. 

My city has figured out continuing to run transit for our citizens so I would think Disney could too. Maybe I SHOULD rent a car for our whole stay instead of just the end when we head out on the road trip portion though... decisions decisions!


----------



## AquaDame

Karin1984 said:


> I don't get the people who say, Florida's (summer) weather is too hot to wear masks. Have you been to Shanghai in the summer? It is just as bad, and Hong Kong was worse.
> 
> The reason why they might not is because of what is happening in the US, I read an article about a guard at a store in Michagan getting shot over doing his job and not letting people in without a mask, in Oklahoma they reversed a mask-wearing policy because people starting to threat store staff.
> If they decide against it, it is not because of the weather. They might give that as the reason to be politically correct, but I doubt it will be true.



Isn't that awful? He did die from the wound also. I think if anything it would just be the cultural difference of us not being used to it (even if the majority of us are putting up with it briefly). I can't imagine trying to wear a mask while enjoying Food and Wine either... HK and Shanghai are I think still mostly local visitors who are used to the weather. A Floridian family can handle the heat much better than this Oregon wimp.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Mal6586 said:


> The AP reservation thing makes me very nervous. For our July trip, one of us has a dated ticket, but the other two have APs.


Can't you upgrade your ticket? I know if you decide to get an AP you can upgrade your ticket and pay the difference. Same with adding days or extras like park hopping and water parks. This can be done by calling. If its dated maybe you could even get it extended since you cannot use it now.


----------



## maccagerl

I can see them requiring masks in certain attractions- like the meet and greets, the sit down theater attractions, the holding area in HM - or maybe they will ditch that and you’ll go strAight to the ride.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Having seen other threads spiral into an endless Great Mask Debate of 2020, let’s not go there here. We could go on for hundreds of pages on the topic alone.  If you would like to discuss, please start another thread.  

Thank you.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Something to watch for today or sometime soon is if we start seeing reports of TAs notified and/or emails going out for the next round of ‘official’ cancellations, which would be for guests with check in dates from 5/24-5/30.   Although remember not everyone will get an email - it has been inconsistent as often is the case with Disney communications.


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

I was able to finalize my family's magic band order yesterday for our July trip. A few days ago the message of not placing orders was gone but I still couldn't access the color bands we had chosen months ago but didn't finalize on case the kids wanted to change their color. My family and I see that as a positive sign. We lost my husband's mom due to corona virus complications at the beginning of April and my mom 6 months before that. Our family needs something to look forward to.


----------



## C&Jx2

Have3Kids&aHusband said:


> I was able to finalize my family's magic band order yesterday for our July trip. A few days ago the message of not placing orders was gone but I still couldn't access the color bands we had chosen months ago but didn't finalize on case the kids wanted to change their color. My family and I see that as a positive sign. We lost my husband's mom due to corona virus complications at the beginning of April and my mom 6 months before that. Our family needs something to look forward to.


I’m sorry for your family’s loss. Yes! You do all deserve a break!


----------



## Karin1984

Disneyland Paris has released all reservations till 14 July (national holiday in France) are cancelled and also the reopening of Hotel New York in the New Marvel rebranding will be delayed.


----------



## MMSM

ClapYourHands said:


> I can’t imagine the current quarantine order will stand as is. For one thing, Florida has already surpassed CT in cases (as have MA, CA, MI, IL, PA and TX).
> 
> NY, NJ and CT were just the first to be hit hard. I think we’re going to see numbers there decrease while numbers grow in other areas. If Florida is going to impose quarantine on travelers from other states, it’s going to be a constantly moving target.
> 
> And while I would like to think people will be honest, no one is going to track every traveler who enters FL, especially those who drive in.


We had a trip for April which was cancelled.  I rented points and needed to reschedule for end of June. I am nowhere near NYC and like OP said NY is in better shape than other places. If quarantine still exists there will be “creative” ways to enter Florida.  My husbands family has a place up north near 1000 islands. MANY Floridians are now here for the summer. If governor was this worried he would restrict both ways. I also heard that those who have vacation rentals have to book 30 days to  renters in month of May. Yet vacation rentals through hotels can book.  I feel bad for those who have vacation rentals to book right now.


----------



## yulilin3

MMSM said:


> We had a trip for April which was cancelled.  I rented points and needed to reschedule for end of June. I am nowhere near NYC and like OP said NY is in better shape than other places. If quarantine still exists there will be “creative” ways to enter Florida.  My husbands family has a place up north near 1000 islands. MANY Floridians are now here for the summer. If governor was this worried he would restrict both ways. I also heard that those who have vacation rentals have to book 30 days to  renters in month of May. Yet vacation rentals through hotels can book.  I feel bad for those who have vacation rentals to book right now.


you can enter Florida without a problem, the only thing is that the executive order states you must self isolate. I honestly don't see the order staying in place after this phase unless there's a huge uptick in whatever numbers the government is looking at from those states
I'm not sure what you mean by restricting both ways


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by restricting both ways



If you're a Florida resident and you travel to one of the restricted states, are you required to self quarantine once re-entering the state?I think that's what she meant and it's the question I have too!


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> If you're a Florida resident and you travel to one of the restricted states, are you required to self quarantine once re-entering the state?I think that's what she meant and it's the question I have too!


ah, yes you are required to self isolate when coming from one of those states.
The Governor has explained that the order came because as soon as NY was given the order to stay in place a lot of people booked flights and came to Florida, most of them came to south florida where they had family and then we saw an uptick in Florida numbers, so that's why he decided to give the order.


----------



## yulilin3

For those still interested, the Orange County Task Force will meet today at 2pm
https://www.orangecountyfl.net/EconomicDevelopment/EconomicRecoveryTaskForce.aspx#.XrKy8qhKiM8


----------



## GADisneyDad14

This has been posted/reported already, but I find it mildly interesting/useful to really read/absorb Shanghai's operations release from yesterday as it is relatively detailed on a few key operational items:  https://shcorporate.shanghaidisneyr...eopens-with-Controlled-Capacity-on-May-11.pdf

Of course, Chapek made it very clear on the call yesterday that procedures may not be the same across other parks so anything here has limited use until WDW makes any announcements.  There are obviously wide cultural, demographic, and government regulatory differences between the parks, not to mention ticket systems, FP systems, number of parks/hotels, etc.

But I do find aspects such as the formal identification of the initial opening as the "Advanced Reservation Period" interesting.  Date-based tickets and AP reservations are required during this time.  They will also extend the validity period of Shanghai DL APs through the end of this Advanced Reservation Period, not just the end of the closure period - a favorable detail for AP holders.

Just to keep tabs on some numbers, if I have my dates right...

Shanghai Disneyland's closure will clock in at 108 days.  They did open parts of Disneytown (an adjacent retail district) and the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel on a limited basis in early March, so 45'ish days into their closure.
Shanghai Disneyland made their announcement 5/6 for a 5/11 opening, so 5 days advance notice
WDW has now been closed 52 days.
Anyway - more sitting and waiting on WDW seems in order.  Although my guess/speculation is we'll ultimately see similar short'ish notice periods here as well (probably on purpose).


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> ah, yes you are required to self isolate when coming from one of those states.
> The Governor has explained that the order came because as soon as NY was given the order to stay in place a lot of people booked flights and came to Florida, most of them came to south florida where they had family and then we saw an uptick in Florida numbers, so that's why he decided to give the order.


I would imagine in those first days, there weren't a lot of Floridians rushing to NY, even if they had homes there.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

There are other types of tickets out there that are not date based. The special military tickets can be used any days through mid Dec. Additionally, I believe there are some types of FL resident tickets that have a larger range of dates as we used one for my son last Dec/Jan that had to be used up in 6 mos from first use. I hope they would allow some consideration for the few tickets left that are not date based.


----------



## WEDWDW

It will be interesting to see how high the demand for the available "slots" is when Shanghai reopens.

Is it a "given" that they will be "slammed" with Guests wanting to come and the same way when WDW reopens?


----------



## yankeesfan123

WEDWDW said:


> It will be interesting to see how high the demand for the available "slots" is when Shanghai reopens.
> 
> Is it a "given" that they will be "slammed" with Guests wanting to come and the same way when WDW reopens?


Not a given. Not necessarily indicative of what will happen at WDW.


----------



## Mal6586

Disneytrippin' said:


> Can't you upgrade your ticket? I know if you decide to get an AP you can upgrade your ticket and pay the difference. Same with adding days or extras like park hopping and water parks. This can be done by calling. If its dated maybe you could even get it extended since you cannot use it now.


I'm not worried about the dated ticket, from the sound of things, they would be the only one of us guaranteed access if APs have to make reservations.


----------



## thedarksyde

Our trip is from June 16th-June 21st and fast passes are changing.  I don't know what that means, but some E-tickets that were not available last month are now more available.  Earlier times are open, and things like Test Track and Mission Space that were not available at all, are now open fairly early around 11AM.  No Slinky Dog, Flight, or 7D though...They were not available on day 63+ either.  They were never available for me to book and I was on at 7AM on day 63 for Flight and day 64 for 7D.


----------



## StevieB81

What about people that rescheduled and have tickets that are good through Dec 15?  They'd have to tie resort reservations to this or something, wouldn't they? Or would you have to pick a start date? Speculation, I know, but it's a wrinkle to the date based ticket thing


----------



## Mzpalmtree

StevieB81 said:


> What about people that rescheduled and have tickets that are good through Dec 15?  They'd have to tie resort reservations to this or something, wouldn't they? Or would you have to pick a start date? Speculation, I know, but it's a wrinkle to the date based ticket thing


Yes, I’m just hoping if they do go to a reservation system they think about that instead of just locking in those with date based tickets first and then going from there. It’s all very complicated and I don’t envy Disney at all with these decisions but I wish they would be more forth coming with what they are planning to do so we can either adjust our plans or move on


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

thedarksyde said:


> Our trip is from June 16th-June 21st and fast passes are changing.  I don't know what that means, but some E-tickets that were not available last month are now more available.  Earlier times are open, and things like Test Track and Mission Space that were not available at all, are now open fairly early around 11AM.  No Slinky Dog, Flight, or 7D though...They were not available on day 63+ either.  They were never available for me to book and I was on at 7AM on day 63 for Flight and day 64 for 7D.



That could just mean that more people are cancelling their trips as Disney remains mum on opening and hopes are being dashed.  I have seen quite a bit of movement in fastpass availability for that time period since I made my fastpasses in mid-April. I was able to get several things in the last few weeks that I could not get on the first day I could make fastpasses- specifically MFSR, Splash, Space, and Peter Pan I have added in the last few weeks that I could not get on day 1.  Lots of earlier KS fastpasses have also opened.  I assumed it was more from cancellations than Disney adding anything new- but I can only guess.


----------



## maryj11

Just read Disney Shanghai is opening May 11 on the Disneyparksblog on instagram.


----------



## dmband

Animal said:


> Social distancing in general has reduced my anxiety symptoms. Depression symptoms? That's another story.


Hang in there, reach out to people if you need something


----------



## Tjddis

Duck143 said:


> I completely agree with you.  I could deal with no parades, no fireworks, no character meals (some of the meet and greets I would miss - Stitch! for my 6yo), but its not a deal breaker.  I don't want masks to be required - that is NOT a vacation for us and entire parks being closed would be a deal breaker, definitely more than just disappointing.


Interesting. No fireworks, shows, parades, character meals or meet and greets would all be total dealbreakers for me.  I just dont see spending the cash and investing the time in such a compromised and limited experience. But if you told me I could do all those things Or even most of them but had to wear a mask while doing them I would deal with it.  to each their own I suppose


----------



## HuskieJohn

thedarksyde said:


> Our trip is from June 16th-June 21st and fast passes are changing.  I don't know what that means, but some E-tickets that were not available last month are now more available.  Earlier times are open, and things like Test Track and Mission Space that were not available at all, are now open fairly early around 11AM.  No Slinky Dog, Flight, or 7D though...They were not available on day 63+ either.  They were never available for me to book and I was on at 7AM on day 63 for Flight and day 64 for 7D.


I think it is just people canceling their reservations.  I know I am about to cancel everything for our trip over June 19th-28th.

I just looked at FP+ now and could not modify any of my split reservations to anything closer than what they already have.


----------



## Karin1984

More news about Disneyland Paris: Social Media (Pixiedust.be) says they saw moving cranes at the Studios, so most likely the expansion work has restarted!


----------



## Sarahslay

Mal6586 said:


> The AP reservation thing makes me very nervous. For our July trip, one of us has a dated ticket, but the other two have APs.


We are the same, it makes me super nervous, but I'm maybe thinking that if you are AP staying onsite that maybe they would handle it different? I just don't see the same system working at WDW due to resort size, we have 4 parks with lots of dining options that they would have to account for. Shanghai has just the one park, it's easier to control, so they'll need to figure something else out here or it's going to get messy real quick. It would be helpful for locals and off-site guests so they can know what to expect, and maybe they can use ADRs and FP bookings to give them at least a little bit of an idea of how many people they can expect each day in each park.


----------



## yulilin3

live stream of OC task force
https://www.orangecountyfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx#.XrL7IqhKiM8


----------



## hereforthechurros

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Something to watch for today or sometime soon is if we start seeing reports of TAs notified and/or emails going out for the next round of ‘official’ cancellations, which would be for guests with check in dates from 5/24-5/30.   Although remember not everyone will get an email - it has been inconsistent as often is the case with Disney communications.


DisneyFoodBlog reporting cancellation notices for guests arriving 5/24-5/31.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

thedarksyde said:


> Our trip is from June 16th-June 21st and fast passes are changing.  I don't know what that means, but some E-tickets that were not available last month are now more available.  Earlier times are open, and things like Test Track and Mission Space that were not available at all, are now open fairly early around 11AM.  No Slinky Dog, Flight, or 7D though...They were not available on day 63+ either.  They were never available for me to book and I was on at 7AM on day 63 for Flight and day 64 for 7D.



I swear it seemed like there was a lot more availability for my June 7-12th trip when I was playing with modifications this morning. I'm not sure if more were released, or if a lot of people panicked after the earnings call and canceled. Either way, I like the new availability!


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Disneyland pushing back reservations to July 1. Maybe good news for WDW since no announcement yet?: https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/06/disneyland-resort-hotels-push-back-reservations-until-july/


----------



## dachsie

Mainsail Minnie said:


> I am sure employees will have to wear masks, but I won't believe that Disney is going to force their paying guests to wear them until I hear that announced specifically.


I can't see how masks could be worn full time anyway.  You have people eating at tables, walking down the street with popcorn or an ice cream bar.  And I know occasionally, I have to pull off my mask at work just to get a breath and I work in healthcare.  It will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> I can't see how masks could be worn full time anyway.  You have people eating at tables, walking down the street with popcorn or an ice cream bar.  And I know occasionally, I have to pull off my mask at work just to get a breath and I work in healthcare.  It will be interesting to see how it goes.


The mask discussion is being done over on the news and rumors forum


----------



## brockash

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Disneyland pushing back reservations to July 1. Maybe good news for WDW since no announcement yet?: https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/06/disneyland-resort-hotels-push-back-reservations-until-july/


Hmmm...I don't know, I want to be hopeful, but they were also first to announce initial closure...WDW soon followed.  I will say while I'm sure Dland would be easier logistically to open; I do feel because it's in CA it looks to be after FL, just due to restrictions,however I'm not sure how much of that is just my biased hopes lol.


----------



## TarotFox

Cali has been taking this a lot more seriously than Florida since day one. It will either open later, or they'll delay to have the two parks open at the same time. I can't see them doing anything else.


----------



## scilib

Is Disneyland canceling reservations made for June as yet?  It's possible they still are aiming at a sometime-in-June open, but have enough reservations made (reschedules from March-April) to forecast filling their hotels to the 25 or 50% capacity they'll be able to operate at in June, and so are pushing new reservations off to later.


----------



## vinotinto

Mzpalmtree said:


> Yes, I’m just hoping if they do go to a reservation system they think about that instead of just locking in those with date based tickets first and then going from there. It’s all very complicated and I don’t envy Disney at all with these decisions but I wish they would be more forth coming with what they are planning to do so we can either adjust our plans or move on ☹


I think that we will see some of the same general modifications from Shanghai Disney at WDW, such as increased sanitation, increased CM training, distancing and spacing in the attractions, distancing from characters, touchless services/mobile ordering, virtual queues for select attractions, masks (either required or encouraged), and decreased capacity.

I do wonder if they will go the "reservations" and date-based ticket route, though. Chapek was very clear on the call that the opening procedure for Shanghai may be different than what they do in other parks, because of the unique nature of Disney Shanghai. They only have one onsite hotel and they do not offer advance FPs, so it is much harder to determine who will show up at Disney Shanghai than at WDW, so it makes a lot of sense they are requiring either a date-based ticket, or an AP with reservation.

But, WDW is a different beast. They have multiple onsite hotels, and they offer advance FPs. They know who is planning to show up at WDW, and even what park they may visit (through FPs, ADRs and other reservations). So, to me, requiring separate reservations for APs seems a bit redundant. Unless they really want to tighten down who is able to come in.

All of that is to say, I think WDW resort guests and good neighbor/Disney Springs hotel guests will be allowed into the parks without any additional reservations. They may require APs to make a reservation if they are not staying onsite, if they really want to control things. But, I don't see them taking the same steps  they are taking in Shanghai. I mean, they literally just extended the date-based tickets that were valid during the closing to flex tickets through mid-December.


----------



## brockash

scilib said:


> Is Disneyland canceling reservations made for June as yet?  It's possible they still are aiming at a sometime-in-June open, but have enough reservations made (reschedules from March-April) to forecast filling their hotels to the 25 or 50% capacity they'll be able to operate at in June, and so are pushing new reservations off to later.


It doesn't sound like they're canceling yet...that I've seen; but WDW didn't cancel Mays reservations until a few weeks before each week.  If I had a trip planned to Dland in June; I could probably convince myself that there was a 15% chance that they're just not allowing any new to limit capacity, but in reality I don't think there's much of a chance of Dland opening in early June.


----------



## kmb584

scilib said:


> Is Disneyland canceling reservations made for June as yet?  It's possible they still are aiming at a sometime-in-June open, but have enough reservations made (reschedules from March-April) to forecast filling their hotels to the 25 or 50% capacity they'll be able to operate at in June, and so are pushing new reservations off to later.



I don't know if they are actively canceling June reservations but, as of last night, Disneyland hotels are now only accepting reservations starting July 1st.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Something to watch out for today is if they wipe the park hours for Sunday 5/24 through Saturday 5/30, or possibly Sunday 5/31 from the park calendar.  The resort closure e-mails that went out yesterday tacked on an extra day to go through 5/31, so seems possible the park calendar will follow suit and that will 'close the books' on May.  

This is all generally a given at this point anyway, just something to watch for more than anything.

The park calendar update has been happening in the early afternoon the past few Thursdays, FWIW.


----------



## WallEFan00

ILovePixieDust said:


> Zero risk on a plane is a bit optimistic. Consider if someone didn't wash their hands well or rubbed their eyes and then touched the above seat luggage compartment doors or the bathroom doors and then say you touched them and inadvertantly touched your face before washing your hands....
> 
> Also, you are likely better to wash your hands before and after every ride than to wear gloves. People don't realize that gloves should be single use which means they would be thrown away after every ride. In medical settings they should be thrown away between each patient and a new pair donned. They do not replace handwashing - proper handwashing still needs to be done as well.  For Disney rides I think that would be a lot of gloves and a lot of waste when good handwashing would do. To don and doff the same pair of gloves repeatedly just spreads germs.


American and Delta have already issued a statement that guests are required to wear a mask in the gate area and on the plane (children 12 and under are exempt per the CDC guidelines). They have also issued a notice that the plans will be fog sanitized between flights. The other precaution is that they are reducing the number of people on the planes by not making the middle seats available. I think they will likely be one of the more cautious places to be.


----------



## yorkieteacher

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Something to watch out for today is if they wipe the park hours for Sunday 5/24 through Saturday 5/30, or possibly Sunday 5/31 from the park calendar.  The resort closure e-mails that went out yesterday tacked on an extra day to go through 5/31, so seems possible the park calendar will follow suit and that will 'close the books' on May.
> 
> This is all generally a given at this point anyway, just something to watch for more than anything.
> 
> The park calendar update has been happening in the early afternoon the past few Thursdays, FWIW.


I don't want to give up yet on our June 19-23 trip, but now I am wondering-People who get a WDW email canceling their reservations, is it for the hotel,  special activities, dining reservations, tickets, the works? Are they given options for rebooking with free dining in this cancelation email? Will they honor the tickets, memory maker, previous price of the hotel? Just what happens when Disney cancels-


----------



## sponica

yorkieteacher said:


> I don't want to give up yet on our June 19-23 trip, but now I am wondering-People who get a WDW email canceling their reservations, is it for the hotel,  special activities, dining reservations, tickets, the works? Are they given options for rebooking with free dining in this cancelation email? Will they honor the tickets, memory maker, previous price of the hotel? Just what happens when Disney cancels-



The email says that your stay occurs during a closure period and will be cancelled by check in if you don't cancel it yourself. I had booked a package and when I clicked the cancel button, it told me there was a special offer for which I was eligible. I'm pregnant and due early September so the free dining offer wouldn't work for me. I _might_ have been able to pull off a mid June trip, but there were too many uncertainties and since it's not a non stop flight for me, there would be too many disease vectors. They cancelled all my dining reservations once the park hours were adjusted.


----------



## thedarksyde

Disneyland Paris cancels reservations through July 14th.  2 other park announcements in 2 days...

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disneyland-paris-cancels-reservations-through-july-14th/


----------



## lanejudy

yorkieteacher said:


> People who get a WDW email canceling their reservations, is it for the hotel, special activities, dining reservations, tickets, the works?



People who booked packages have the whole package cancelled (resort+tickets+dining if applicable). 
People who booked room-only have the room cancelled.  
Tickets purchased separate from a package remain intact but will be automatically extended through Dec. 15, 2020.  If you need to modify tickets to after mid-December, you will need to pay the difference for the new dates.
ADRs and other extras are automatically cancelling.
Guests with reservations through May 31st have been eligible for the special Free Dining offer.  At this point, nobody knows what may be offered if June dates get canceled or other limitations are put into place - the current special offer may simply be extended or it may change.  Resort pricing does not carry forward.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

yorkieteacher said:


> I don't want to give up yet on our June 19-23 trip, but now I am wondering-People who get a WDW email canceling their reservations, is it for the hotel,  special activities, dining reservations, tickets, the works? Are they given options for rebooking with free dining in this cancelation email? Will they honor the tickets, memory maker, previous price of the hotel? Just what happens when Disney cancels-



The guest recovery FD promo does not apply, as of yet, to guests booked in June.  If they start canceling June, perhaps, we will see an extension of the promo, but we'll just have to wait to see if they make any announcements.  If you purchased your tickets separately, they have extended the date any date-based tickets affected by the closure to Dec. 15.  If the tickets were part of a package, they would just remain part of your package if you modify your dates (and choose to still include tickets).  Same with memory maker.  They are not honoring the previous price of the hotel.  Hotel rates will be based on prevailing rates for the new dates you choose.


----------



## christinou

lanejudy said:


> Guests with reservations through May 31st have been eligible for the special Free Dining offer.  At this point, nobody knows what may be offered if June dates get canceled or other limitations are put into place - the current special offer may simply be extended or it may change.  Resort pricing does not carry forward.


was the free dining offered for people without tickets with room only?


----------



## lanejudy

christinou said:


> was the free dining offered for people without tickets with room only?


Yes, it is available to anyone who had a resort reservation from March 16 through May 31, 2020.


----------



## dmband

thedarksyde said:


> Disneyland Paris cancels reservations through July 14th.  2 other park announcements in 2 days...
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disneyland-paris-cancels-reservations-through-july-14th/


There we go, a way for people to get the same price they were going to pay.
I never thought it was fair to tell people they owed a higher amount when they already booked and paid for a product.

what do you mean “2 other park announcements in 2 days”?
do you mean Shanghai and this one or do you mean within the next two days we are suppose to get two more announcements?


----------



## thedarksyde

dmband said:


> There we go, a way for people to get the same price they were going to pay.
> I never thought it was fair to tell people they owed a higher amount when they already booked and paid for a product.
> 
> what do you mean “2 other park announcements in 2 days”?
> do you mean Shanghai and this one or do you mean within the next two days we are suppose to get two more announcements?


Call was 3 days ago, Disneyland yesterday and Paris today.  I forgot about Shanghai.  So that is 3 days, 3 park announcements?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DL Paris updated their information yesterday (5/6), if we're being technical.


----------



## RN_Mama_inFL

lanejudy said:


> Yes, it is available to anyone who had a resort reservation from March 16 through May 31, 2020.



That’s interesting, I had a room-only reservation starting May 3rd and when I cancelled and asked about Free Dining they said that was only for packages with tickets. (We have separate tickets already purchased) I wonder if I should call and ask again for our rescheduled trip?


----------



## Karin1984

In the Netherlands we should hear this Friday when our biggest themepark (Efteling) will reopen, I have seen some articles and pictures about their social distancing in restaurants and queueing plans. But I wanted to share this picture. They will be using hooks for the safety checks for coasters. I didn't hear or see anything about this from Disney. I take it, it will be something similar?


----------



## cakebaker

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> That’s interesting, I had a room-only reservation starting May 3rd and when I cancelled and asked about Free Dining they said that was only for packages with tickets. (We have separate tickets already purchased) I wonder if I should call and ask again for our rescheduled trip?



Free dining is a package that includes tickets. It won't do any good to call, you have to buy the package. It is available to anyone who was cancelled, room only included. But you have to buy the package that includes tickets.


----------



## zemmer

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> That’s interesting, I had a room-only reservation starting May 3rd and when I cancelled and asked about Free Dining they said that was only for packages with tickets. (We have separate tickets already purchased) I wonder if I should call and ask again for our rescheduled trip?


Yes, call back. I had a one night room only reservation in March and was able to get the free dining offer.
Edit: I did buy 2 day tickets to take advantage of the free dining offer, but my original reservation was room only.


----------



## gatorlisa

Yes, whether you had a room only reservation or a package, you are given the offer to reschedule with free dining. But free dining requires a package. So if you had room only before, you would need to be willing to reschedule with a package that includes tickets in order to take advantage of the offer.


----------



## cakebaker

There seems to be some confusion- those who booked room only and were cancelled, qualify for the free dining offer. That offer however, includes tickets- whether you already have them or not. As an AP holder, I would still be paying for tickets in the free dining package.


----------



## sponica

cakebaker said:


> There seems to be some confusion- those who booked room only and were cancelled, qualify for the free dining offer. That offer however, includes tickets- whether you already have them or not. As an AP holder, I would still be paying for tickets in the free dining package.



If I read everything right a million pages back you can use the value of the 2 day PH tickets to apply to an AP renewal?


----------



## cakebaker

sponica said:


> If I read everything right a million pages back you can use the value of the 2 day PH tickets to apply to an AP renewal?


Yes, you can do that.


----------



## brockash

christinou said:


> was the free dining offered for people without tickets with room only?


It is, but you have to buy tickets/package to get the free dining, so not sure how well it would work out if you already have tix.


----------



## RN_Mama_inFL

brockash said:


> It is, but you have to buy tickets/package to get the free dining, so not sure how well it would work out if you already have tix.


Ohhh ok. Thanks all for the clarification. That is definitely not what they told me on the phone either way. But considering our tickets still only work until July 31, we may look into getting the ticket package with FD to go towards an AP.


----------



## FinnsMom7

WallEFan00 said:


> American and Delta have already issued a statement that guests are required to wear a mask in the gate area and on the plane (children 12 and under are exempt per the CDC guidelines). They have also issued a notice that the plans will be fog sanitized between flights. The other precaution is that they are reducing the number of people on the planes by not making the middle seats available. I think they will likely be one of the more cautious places to be.


So what happens if a family of 2/3 are traveling they cant sit together? I do agree with the middle seat being left empty for when the aisle and window are booked by "single" travelers makes sense even though overall the rows are on top of each other anyway.


----------



## elgerber

FinnsMom7 said:


> So what happens if a family of 2/3 are traveling they cant sit together? I do agree with the middle seat being left empty for when the aisle and window are booked by "single" travelers makes sense even though overall the rows are on top of each other anyway.


they have said if you are travelling with family to see the gate agent for seating together.


----------



## yulilin3

Some movement on the calendar now.  MDE is showing some changes already,  over on the HUB everything is closed on the calendar through May 30th


----------



## cdurham1

yulilin3 said:


> Some movement on the calendar now.  MDE is showing some changes already,  over on the HUB everything is closed on the calendar through May 30th



Epcot only park showing closed right now.  What is going on?!  Ugh, the news anticipation...


----------



## yulilin3

cdurham1 said:


> Epcot only park showing closed right now.  What is going on?!  Ugh, the news anticipation...


Just changed


----------



## cdurham1

yulilin3 said:


> Just changed



That didn't take long, lol...  dang it..   when are we ever going to Disney again?!  This week by week updating is frustrating!


----------



## FunluvinJ23

I am wondering what Disney will do regarding cancellations if they open, but certain states still have travel or shelter-at-home restrictions. Being from NJ we are still pretty far from reopening and I may not be able to travel for my August dates. Any thoughts?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

FunluvinJ23 said:


> I am wondering what Disney will do regarding cancellations if they open, but certain states still have travel or shelter-at-home restrictions. Being from NJ we are still pretty far from reopening and I may not be able to travel for my August dates. Any thoughts?



This is purely speculation, but, in the past, WDW has a very good track record of offering a more flexible cancellation policy if, say, your area is affected by bad weather and your flights have been canceled.  I will speculate that, if you are unable to travel due to local stay-at-home orders or travel restrictions put in place by FL, WDW will offer a flexible cancellation/change policy.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

So you’re saying 5/31 has a chance.  

(just a joke)

So now we wait for next Wednesday for further rolling resort cancellations or further information from Disney.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So you’re saying 5/31 has a chance.
> 
> (just a joke)
> 
> So now we wait for next Wednesday for further rolling resort cancellations or further information from Disney.



You mean there isn't a chance for 5/30????  or a snowballs chance... Alas, back to knitting my Mickey mask.


----------



## vinotinto

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> That’s interesting, I had a room-only reservation starting May 3rd and when I cancelled and asked about Free Dining they said that was only for packages with tickets. (We have separate tickets already purchased) I wonder if I should call and ask again for our rescheduled trip?


If you had a stay during the closure, you qualify to book the Free Dining promotion, but all the terms of that promotion apply. You have to pay rack rate for your room and you have to purchase at least a 2-day package ticket for everyone over the age of 2 on the reservation. Your previous ticket does not satisfy the package requirement. Some have had success getting a refund for their previous tickets so they could book the free dining package, but it's most certainly a YMMV situation.


----------



## kelsum01

yulilin3 said:


> Just changed



Can someone tell me where this information is coming from?  Is this ON the Disney site or another source?  Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

kelsum01 said:


> Can someone tell me where this information is coming from?  Is this ON the Disney site or another source?  Thank you!


yeah it's on both the site and MDE


----------



## tinkerhon

Karin1984 said:


> In the Netherlands we should hear this Friday when our biggest themepark (Efteling) will reopen, I have seen some articles and pictures about their social distancing in restaurants and queueing plans. But I wanted to share this picture. They will be using hooks for the safety checks for coasters. I didn't hear or see anything about this from Disney. I take it, it will be something similar?



As well as for children that are not behaving ?


----------



## BridgetR3

cakebaker said:


> Free dining is a package that includes tickets. It won't do any good to call, you have to buy the package. It is available to anyone who was cancelled, room only included. But you have to buy the package that includes tickets.



We had a room only reservation since DH still had an AP that wasn't going to be expired. (He started his trips last year a bit later than us.)  We had purchased 3 multiday tickets for the rest of us.  When our trip was cancelled, I was able to cancel every part of it (room and tickets as well as pay ahead meals) in order to book the package with free dining.  The only thing I needed to have was the confirmation numbers for my tickets.  Just some info for those who are looking to switch.


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

Can anyone tell me what the travel restrictions into Florida are at this point? I have seen that it’s a mandatory quarantine if you are coming from certain states. I’m coming from Oklahoma. I am scheduled June 1st and I tried rescheduling yesterday and the CM I talked to wasn’t going to carry over an upgrade I got for a non covid related change that Disney had to make to my trip and I decided to just keep the reservation for now until June 1st is officially cancelled or I can talk to cast member who is a little more understanding. But I’m also in a position of my company requiring a 14 day quarantine  if you travel out of state based on the current restrictions of both my home state and where I travel to. So even if they open by some miracle June 1st, I can’t go if Florida is still having strict travel bans into the state.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Has the update on WDW resort operations (shown on website) always stated that change/cancellation fees would be waived for reservations with arrivals through 6/30? Did it ever show an earlier date, such as 5/31?


----------



## vinotinto

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Has the update on WDW resort operations (shown on website) always stated that change/cancellation fees would be waived for reservations with arrivals through 6/30? Did it ever show an earlier date, such as 5/31?


Nope. It's always been June 30th.


----------



## Karin1984

tinkerhon said:


> As well as for children that are not behaving ?


Exactly, and a bigger hook for misbehaving adults


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

vinotinto said:


> Nope. It's always been June 30th.


Thanks


----------



## kelsum01

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Has the update on WDW resort operations (shown on website) always stated that change/cancellation fees would be waived for reservations with arrivals through 6/30? Did it ever show an earlier date, such as 5/31?



Nope, just 6/30 at this point.


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> Can anyone tell me what the travel restrictions into Florida are at this point? I have seen that it’s a mandatory quarantine if you are coming from certain states. I’m coming from Oklahoma. I am scheduled June 1st and I tried rescheduling yesterday and the CM I talked to wasn’t going to carry over an upgrade I got for a non covid related change that Disney had to make to my trip and I decided to just keep the reservation for now until June 1st is officially cancelled or I can talk to cast member who is a little more understanding. But I’m also in a position of my company requiring a 14 day quarantine  if you travel out of state based on the current restrictions of both my home state and where I travel to. So even if they open by some miracle June 1st, I can’t go if Florida is still having strict travel bans into the state.


The current order is from people coming from NY,NJ,CT and LA to self isolate once they arrive for 14 days, this is part of phase 1 reopening which has no end date but the Gov said Phase one will take weeks not months. He has not said if the order will continue into phase 2


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

Thanks. I didn’t know how wide spread it was. I’d probably be ok. For better or worse, my state has lifted almost all travel restrictions.


----------



## tinkerhon

Karin1984 said:


> Exactly, and a bigger hook for misbehaving adults



Yes, but are children allowed to ride alone !?


----------



## brockash

FunluvinJ23 said:


> I am wondering what Disney will do regarding cancellations if they open, but certain states still have travel or shelter-at-home restrictions. Being from NJ we are still pretty far from reopening and I may not be able to travel for my August dates. Any thoughts?


I'm sure you won't be penalized.


----------



## brockash

GADisneyDad14 said:


> *So you’re saying 5/31 has a chance*.
> 
> (just a joke)
> 
> So now we wait for next Wednesday for further rolling resort cancellations or further information from Disney.


I swear at this point that's how my blinded biased Disney love has me thinking...every single time.   Man what a lesson in being able to fool yourself into believing something if you want it enough...Argh...it's exhausting.


----------



## kelsum01

brockash said:


> I swear at this point that's how my blinded biased Disney love has me thinking...every single time.   Man what a lesson in being able to fool yourself into believing something if you want it enough...Argh...it's exhausting.



I haven't been following this thread too carefully, but was there some hint from Disney that they would NOT be opening on 6/1?  Sorry if this has been covered.


----------



## brockash

kelsum01 said:


> I haven't been following this thread too carefully, but was there some hint from Disney that they would NOT be opening on 6/1?  Sorry if this has been covered.


I mean nothing officially or really, but it's certainly not looking good in my opinion.  No news about DTD or resorts starting, doesn't sound like they've notified any employees of being recalled any time soon etc.  Just the week by week cancelations.

Also Dland announced they're not taking new reservations until at least July and Dland Paris announced closure until mid July.


----------



## yulilin3

kelsum01 said:


> I haven't been following this thread too carefully, but was there some hint from Disney that they would NOT be opening on 6/1?  Sorry if this has been covered.


No hint.  Good things going for June 1st
They just started taking down F&G elements,  too ne that means they were planning on opening this month and that's why they've maintained them for this long
They added the ability for CM to book rooms starting June 1st. This was added about 3 weeks ago,  it wasn't there before


----------



## DebbieB

kelsum01 said:


> I haven't been following this thread too carefully, but was there some hint from Disney that they would NOT be opening on 6/1?  Sorry if this has been covered.


 
They said they are accepting reservations starting 6/1 but that doesn’t mean they will be open.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Karin1984 said:


> In the Netherlands we should hear this Friday when our biggest themepark (Efteling) will reopen, I have seen some articles and pictures about their social distancing in restaurants and queueing plans. But I wanted to share this picture. They will be using hooks for the safety checks for coasters. I didn't hear or see anything about this from Disney. I take it, it will be something similar?



I don't think they will as whenever I've been to WDW they've never ever physically checked the restraints. They've always visually watched as the guest checks their own lap bar.


----------



## Karin1984

tinkerhon said:


> Yes, but are children allowed to ride alone !?


To be honest, I do not know. I haven't been to Efteling in a long time and I don't have kids. 

I tried to Google it, but I couldn't find an answer either. It is not in the park's T&C what the minimum age of a child on its own should be. 
On a parenting board i found remarks about school trips to Efteling and parent asked if the children should be able to roam around the park without supervision. And the common consensus was, if it is in groups and there are some rules set by the teacher no problem. 
Another remark I found in a newsarticle on children alone in museums and theme parks etc, Efteling said that they didn't mind, kids on their own are usually locals with an AP, they know the park well. 

So, with this in mind, I don't think kids of any age will have a problem to ride or sit alone in a rollercoaster at Efteling regardless of corona measures. (This is The Netherlands, we are pretty easy here, we also ride our bikes without helmets  )

Tomorrow we should hear more about the reopening of Efteling, if there is anything interesting, I'll report back.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

DebbieB said:


> They said they are accepting reservations starting 6/1 but that doesn’t mean they will be open.



Disney might be relying on those deposits to keep income coming in. They won’t cancel anything until absolutely have to. Even if they knew they wouldn’t open June 1st, I don’t see them canceling a month out


----------



## Karin1984

GirlDreamer said:


> I don't think they will as whenever I've been to WDW they've never ever physically checked the restraints. They've always visually watched as the guest checks their own lap bar.


They don't? My last visit to WDW was in 2015 and DL in 2014, so memory of this detail is foggy. But in Disneyland Paris all coasters, are checked manually.
Trying to go over all the coasters in my head, but Space, Big Thunder, Rock 'n Roller coaster for sure. Indiana Jones and Crush Coaster as well... 

The CM always pushes the restraint down to make sure it is fully secured.


----------



## WallEFan00

FinnsMom7 said:


> So what happens if a family of 2/3 are traveling they cant sit together? I do agree with the middle seat being left empty for when the aisle and window are booked by "single" travelers makes sense even though overall the rows are on top of each other anyway.


We have 5 in our group with 3 children. They did not change our selected seats on Delta (which includes middle seats). So, I am assuming that they will still let parties sit together. Perhaps if you don’t have an assigned seat yet it would be a different story.


----------



## Sarahslay

Karin1984 said:


> They don't? My last visit to WDW was in 2015 and DL in 2014, so memory of this detail is foggy. But in Disneyland Paris all coasters, are checked manually.
> Trying to go over all the coasters in my head, but Space, Big Thunder, Rock 'n Roller coaster for sure. Indiana Jones and Crush Coaster as well...
> 
> The CM always pushes the restraint down to make sure it is fully secured.


At WDW they walk by every guest and ask them to pull up on their restraint/lapbar, they never touch it they just watch.


----------



## AquaDame

tinkerhon said:


> Yes, but are children allowed to ride alone !?



We were just there over Christmas - the park map and app only call out height limitations and info for disabilities. I did see a couple pairs of kids riding without adults, but they weren't any younger than kids I've seen at Disney riding alone.


----------



## tinkerhon

AquaDame said:


> We were just there over Christmas - the park map and app only call out height limitations and info for disabilities. I did see a couple pairs of kids riding without adults, but they weren't any younger than kids I've seen at Disney riding alone.



Thanks, but I was joking ) 
If that book removes all of the adults not behaving, the children will be the only ones left !!


----------



## brockash

https://thekingdominsider.com/unive...mp1lj0mCUSsi7KQP0zfl6e62eL5Se0w2mFIAZZ5ubTQU0
Another not great sign for June.  I do think Disney and Universal will most likely open together.  Neither want to be too soon or too late.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

brockash said:


> https://thekingdominsider.com/unive...mp1lj0mCUSsi7KQP0zfl6e62eL5Se0w2mFIAZZ5ubTQU0
> Another not great sign for June.  I do think Disney and Universal will most likely open together.  Neither want to be too soon or too late.


I think they sent different dates to different people (Someone posted from Twitter) June 1, July 1 even December 1 as well.


----------



## SMRT-1

brockash said:


> Another not great sign for June.  I do think Disney and Universal will most likely open together.  Neither want to be too soon or too late.


Not necessarily. Based on reports, Universal is sending out surveys with different potential opening dates to different people. People have reported surveys with dates anywhere from June 1 through December 1.

Edit: Looks like I was too slow and TISHLOVESDISNEY beat me to it.


----------



## cakebaker

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I think they sent different dates to different people (Someone posted from Twitter) June 1, July 1 even December 1 as well.



They did, so can’t really take anything from it other than they’re trying to see what guests are thinking. What confuses me is, does it matter? If it’s safe to open, open. If it’s not, what difference does it make if guests want it open? 

https://www.piratesandprincesses.ne...-new-survey-but-offers-varying-opening-dates/


----------



## neptuneflame

Disney Springs to begin phased reopening May 20th


----------



## kelsum01

neptuneflame said:


> Disney Springs to begin phased reopening May 20th



can you provide your source?  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/disney-springs-begins-phased-reopening-on-may-20/A phased reopening of Disney Springs will begin on May 20. Following the guidance of government and health officials, a limited number of shopping and dining experiences that are owned by third-party operating participants will begin to open during this initial phase. The rest of Walt Disney World Resort will remain closed, including theme parks and resort hotels.

As we continue to monitor conditions, and with the health of guests and Disney cast members at the forefront of our planning, we are making several operational changes. Disney Springs will begin to reopen in a way that incorporates enhanced safety measures, including increased cleaning procedures, the use of appropriate face coverings by both cast members and guests, limited-contact guest services and additional safety training for cast members. 

We will apply learnings and ideas from leaders in the health and travel industries, and we’re also talking to our unions as we prepare for some cast members to return to work.   

During the initial opening phase, Disney Springs will have limitations on capacity, parking and operating hours. Given this unprecedented situation, we appreciate everyone’s patience and understanding as we navigate through this process as responsibly as we can. Additional protocols and procedures may be announced closer to the opening date. Please check DisneySprings.com as we get closer to May 20 for the most current information on operating hours, locations and safety procedures.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

neptuneflame said:


> Disney Springs to begin phased reopening May 20th



I don’t see The parks opening up at the earliest till June 15th based on this

“ owned by third-party operating participants”

Well see


----------



## WallEFan00

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Has the update on WDW resort operations (shown on website) always stated that change/cancellation fees would be waived for reservations with arrivals through 6/30? Did it ever show an earlier date, such as 5/31?


That hasn’t changed. I thought it was odd when it stated that but you can still book a room on June 1.


----------



## yulilin3

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I don’t see The parks opening up at the earliest till June 15th based on this
> 
> “ owned by third-party operating participants”
> 
> Well see


By the time the 20th comes around they might decide to open the Disney owned venues. But I don't se the correlation between opening date for DS and whatever opening date will be for the parks and resorts


----------



## kelsum01

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I don’t see The parks opening up at the earliest till June 15th based on this
> 
> “ owned by third-party operating participants”
> 
> Well see



I agree.  This is disappointing seeing that our reservations begin on June 1st and there is no way the parks will be open if they want to do a phased opening.  If DS isn't open until 5/20 they'll want to see a few weeks pass before they open the parks.


----------



## yulilin3

New wording on the website and MDE


Disney Springs will begin a phased reopening on May 20. Here's what to know before you go.
Other areas of Walt Disney World Resort remain closed, including theme parks and Disney Resort hotels. Learn about this closure.
Upon reopening, theme parks, Disney Resort hotels, restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings may be modified and will be limited in capacity and subject to limited availability or closure, based on direction from health experts and government officials to promote physical distancing. View important details.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

What are the third party locations at DS?


----------



## yulilin3

GeorgiaHoo said:


> What are the third party locations at DS?


Almost all of them. Off the top of my head Disney owned are World of Disney, CHristmas store, the toy store, goofy candy company, art of disney, D Style, superhero headquarter, galactic outpost. Then theres only a couple of restaurants D-luxe burger and some of the little kiosks


----------



## dmband

yulilin3 said:


> The current order is from people coming from NY,NJ,CT and LA to self isolate once they arrive for 14 days, this is part of phase 1 reopening which has no end date but the Gov said Phase one will take weeks not months. He has not said if the order will continue into phase 2


which is really stupid overall since someone could drive to PA pretty easy and take a flight and most of NY has low numbers and places in FL are just as higher or higher.
finally you get on a flight with a connection and now you exposed those travelers too, yet they don’t have to quarantine?? Makes no sense to me


GirlDreamer said:


> I don't think they will as whenever I've been to WDW they've never ever physically checked the restraints. They've always visually watched as the guest checks their own lap bar.





Karin1984 said:


> They don't? My last visit to WDW was in 2015 and DL in 2014, so memory of this detail is foggy. But in Disneyland Paris all coasters, are checked manually.
> Trying to go over all the coasters in my head, but Space, Big Thunder, Rock 'n Roller coaster for sure. Indiana Jones and Crush Coaster as well...
> 
> The CM always pushes the restraint down to make sure it is fully secured.





Sarahslay said:


> At WDW they walk by every guest and ask them to pull up on their restraint/lapbar, they never touch it they just watch.


They almost always check on coasters in my experience.
Space Mt even has/had black rubber pull tabs on the ends of the bar bit I have had them look at the monitor to see the lights are lite and tell you to push up.
ToT and Star Tours  are the only rides I have not had them check themself.
RnRC always check, never had them not, in fact they generally push the bar down tighter


----------



## Duck143

yulilin3 said:


> New wording on the website and MDE
> 
> 
> Disney Springs will begin a phased reopening on May 20. Here's what to know before you go.
> Other areas of Walt Disney World Resort remain closed, including theme parks and Disney Resort hotels. Learn about this closure.
> Upon reopening, theme parks, Disney Resort hotels, restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings may be modified and will be limited in capacity and subject to limited availability or closure, based on direction from health experts and government officials to promote physical distancing. View important details.


This is a form of torture for me.....  Our AP's expire in 3 days and we have our BU trip for second week of June and another planned for September.  It seems like my trips are going to be either too early or too late= Disney planning torture.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

dmband said:


> which is really stupid overall since someone could drive to PA pretty easy and take a flight and most of NY has low numbers and places in FL are just as higher or higher.
> finally you get on a flight with a connection and now you exposed those travelers too, yet they don’t have to quarantine?? Makes no sense to me
> 
> 
> 
> They almost always check on coasters in my experience.
> Space Mt even has/had black rubber pull tabs on the ends of the bar bit I have had them look at the monitor to see the lights are lite and tell you to push up.
> ToT and Star Tours  are the only rides I have not had them check themself.
> RnRC always check, never had them not, in fact they generally push the bar down tighter


That sounds about right.  Can't recall if they always checked on Everest, but certainly on Rock n Roller Coaster.  And then there's rides like Pirates where they have lap bars but maybe don't really need them?  Don't recall them checking those.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

yulilin3 said:


> Almost all of them. Off the top of my head Disney owned are World of Disney, CHristmas store, the toy store, goofy candy company, art of disney, D Style, superhero headquarter, galactic outpost. Then theres only a couple of restaurants D-luxe burger and some of the little kiosks


Will be interesting to see how they handle this, especially the limited parking/admission piece.  I assume there will be more guidance in the next few weeks--I can't imagine Disney is going to let people who cannot enter just show up and queue outside.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

If you haven't already, make sure to click the links in @yulilin3's post above, especially this one:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/

The first part seems to be a bit of a "you've been warned" disclaimer about park and resort conditions upon the eventual reopening.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Somewhat notable I guess, while it still says resort reservations are available for travel dates 6/1 and later, they removed the language about guests with impacted reservations being eligible for the special free dining offer, and they've pulled that special offer page from the website (well, Stich at the page).


----------



## cakebaker

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Somewhat notable I guess, while it still says resort reservations are available for travel dates 6/1 and later, they removed the language about guests with impacted reservations being eligible for the special free dining offer, and they've pulled that special offer page from the website (well, Stich at the page).


 Pulling the offer may be more significant than it would seem. If they’re open by June 1, no need to have the affected guests offer anymore. It also hints that they think however limited their opening is, they’re considering themselves fully open-  no more extensions for APs maybe?


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Disney Springs phased re opening starts May 20th people!


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> They did, so can’t really take anything from it other than they’re trying to see what guests are thinking. What confuses me is, does it matter? If it’s safe to open, open. If it’s not, what difference does it make if guests want it open?
> 
> https://www.piratesandprincesses.ne...-new-survey-but-offers-varying-opening-dates/


I think they are trying to gauge interest on if there will be enough demand to open on a certain date. Disney has resorts booked already to gauge interest for them.


----------



## Sarahslay

dmband said:


> which is really stupid overall since someone could drive to PA pretty easy and take a flight and most of NY has low numbers and places in FL are just as higher or higher.
> finally you get on a flight with a connection and now you exposed those travelers too, yet they don’t have to quarantine?? Makes no sense to me
> 
> 
> 
> They almost always check on coasters in my experience.
> Space Mt even has/had black rubber pull tabs on the ends of the bar bit I have had them look at the monitor to see the lights are lite and tell you to push up.
> ToT and Star Tours  are the only rides I have not had them check themself.
> RnRC always check, never had them not, in fact they generally push the bar down tighter


I have never had any cast member actually touch my restraint. On Space they stand there and go "tug on the black strap", and on all other coasters they just walk by (a CM on each side) going "push up on your lap bar", and if you don't immediately they stand there and just keep trying to get your attention to push up on your lap bar.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Sarahslay said:


> I have never had any cast member actually touch my restraint. On Space they stand there and go "tug on the black strap", and on all other coasters they just walk by (a CM on each side) going "push up on your lap bar", and if you don't immediately they stand there and just keep trying to get your attention to push up on your lap bar.


I do think I've had a CM push down on the bar at Rock n Roller Coasters.


----------



## cakebaker

Sarahslay said:


> I have never had any cast member actually touch my restraint. On Space they stand there and go "tug on the black strap", and on all other coasters they just walk by (a CM on each side) going "push up on your lap bar", and if you don't immediately they stand there and just keep trying to get your attention to push up on your lap bar.


We had one at SDMT push the bar down so far on my daughters lap that she was actually in pain the whole ride and had abruises on her uooer thighs the next day. This one didn’t offer for her to check her own bar, just rushed past shoving it down as far as she could.


----------



## yankeesfan123

yulilin3 said:


> No hint.  Good things going for June 1st
> They just started taking down F&G elements,  too ne that means they were planning on opening this month and that's why they've maintained them for this long
> They added the ability for CM to book rooms starting June 1st. This was added about 3 weeks ago,  it wasn't there before


You might be right. But you’re guessing.

I mean no offense by this, but people take posts from moderators a lot more seriously than regular posters. Rteetz does a great job at this.

Since people put more stock into what moderators say than regular posters, I really think you should be more careful in your guesses or qualify them in a more obvious manner.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Sarahslay said:


> I have never had any cast member actually touch my restraint. On Space they stand there and go "tug on the black strap", and on all other coasters they just walk by (a CM on each side) going "push up on your lap bar", and if you don't immediately they stand there and just keep trying to get your attention to push up on your lap bar.


So.. in 2004 a person fell off of the Superman ride at six flags New England because the restraint wasn’t pushed down far enough. A lawsuit alleged an employee didn’t properly check the restraint (idk if this meant didn’t tug the chain or push it down on their check). So, it happens.

Source: I was working there on the day it happened.

also, I have had a cast members push the restraint down on me at Disney. Many times.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> No hint.  Good things going for June 1st
> They just started taking down F&G elements,  too ne that means they were planning on opening this month and that's why they've maintained them for this long
> They added the ability for CM to book rooms starting June 1st. This was added about 3 weeks ago,  it wasn't there before


I think you may just be right on your June 1 call. It’s not a sure thing by any means, but it certainly looks like the gears are beginning to turn. I always wondered why they kept the garden stuff going so long. Makes sense now.


----------



## cakebaker

yankeesfan123 said:


> You might be right. But you’re guessing.
> 
> I mean no offense by this, but people take posts from moderators a lot more seriously than regular posters. Rteetz does a great job at this.
> 
> Since people put more stock into what moderators say than regular posters, I really think you should be more careful in your guesses or qualify them in a more obvious manner.


 She can speak for herself, but she’s been nothing but cautious in her comments.  If people make choices based on someone being a moderator on a forum, that’s their choice. It’s not something I’d do,  especially when it costs money. 

I don’t know about anyone else, but I very much appreciate her insight and respect her opinions, even when it’s not something I want to hear.


----------



## tinkerhon

yankeesfan123 said:


> You might be right. But you’re guessing.
> 
> I mean no offense by this, but people take posts from moderators a lot more seriously than regular posters. Rteetz does a great job at this.
> 
> Since people put more stock into what moderators say than regular posters, I really think you should be more careful in your guesses or qualify them in a more obvious manner.



Honestly, Yullin is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to Disney - JMHO


----------



## hereforthechurros

cakebaker said:


> Pulling the offer may be more significant than it would seem. If they’re open by June 1, no need to have the affected guests offer anymore. It also hints that they think however limited their opening is, they’re considering themselves fully open-  no more extensions for APs maybe?


I’m probably being a pessimist but I think it’s the opposite. As they (possibly) cancel dates into June they don’t want to be flooded with people booking the free dining offer since the offer was never meant to accommodate beyond the dates it was in place for.


----------



## yulilin3

yankeesfan123 said:


> You might be right. But you’re guessing.
> 
> I mean no offense by this, but people take posts from moderators a lot more seriously than regular posters. Rteetz does a great job at this.
> 
> Since people put more stock into what moderators say than regular posters, I really think you should be more careful in your guesses or qualify them in a more obvious manner.


Of course I'm guessing, we all are until Disney actually announces anything. I have never said take my word as truth, I don't think Ryan would say "what I say is truth because I'm a mod" when we have info from another person we clearly state that, it is up to the reader to make of it what they want.
That being said, I still think June 1st is looking good, when Disney announces either I'll be proven right or wrong and that's alright.



cakebaker said:


> She can speak for herself, but she’s been nothing but cautious in her comments.  If people make choices based on someone being a moderator on a forum, that’s their choice. It’s not something I’d do,  especially when it costs money.
> 
> I don’t know about anyone else, but I very much appreciate her insight and respect her opinions, even when it’s not something I want to hear.


thank you, it's ok to disagree as long as we do it in a respectful way.
You also get extra points for not thinking I'm a guy, so many people think that  



tinkerhon said:


> Honestly, Yullin is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to Disney - JMHO


That's very kind of you, I really love sharing whatever insight I might have, 23 years of being an Orlando resident and AP gives me some knowledge, along with family members and the many friends I have in both parks


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> Of course I'm guessing, we all are until Disney actually announces anything. I have never said take my word as truth, I don't think Ryan would say "what I say is truth because I'm a mod" when we have info from another person we clearly state that, it is up to the reader to make of it what they want.
> That being said, I still think June 1st is looking good, when Disney announces either I'll be proven right or wrong and that's alright.
> 
> 
> thank you, it's ok to disagree as long as we do it in a respectful way.
> You also get extra points for not thinking I'm a guy, so many people think that
> 
> 
> That's very kind of you, I really love sharing whatever insight I might have, 23 years of being an Orlando resident and AP gives me some knowledge, along with family members and the many friends I have in both parks


I'll just say I for one REALLY hope you're right


----------



## Sarahslay

yankeesfan123 said:


> So.. in 2004 a person fell off of the Superman ride at six flags New England because the restraint wasn’t pushed down far enough. A lawsuit alleged an employee didn’t properly check the restraint (idk if this meant didn’t tug the chain or push it down on their check). So, it happens.
> 
> Source: I was working there on the day it happened.
> 
> also, I have had a cast members push the restraint down on me at Disney. Many times.


I was just saying I haven’t in the last few years at WDW. I personally don’t visit Six Flags so I’m not commenting on that, they are two different beasts. I’m sure if they notice room left over a child’s lap they will push it down, but since my youngest is scared to death of coasters I don’t have first hand experience with that. I just know I’ve been to WDW 11 times in the last two years and they never touch my restraint.


----------



## Sarahslay

dmband said:


> which is really stupid overall since someone could drive to PA pretty easy and take a flight and most of NY has low numbers and places in FL are just as higher or higher.
> finally you get on a flight with a connection and now you exposed those travelers too, yet they don’t have to quarantine?? Makes no sense to me
> 
> 
> 
> They almost always check on coasters in my experience.
> Space Mt even has/had black rubber pull tabs on the ends of the bar bit I have had them look at the monitor to see the lights are lite and tell you to push up.
> ToT and Star Tours  are the only rides I have not had them check themself.
> RnRC always check, never had them not, in fact they generally push the bar down tighter


Maybe they want me to fall out, or maybe they can see I’ve already pulled it down to the point of suffocation and realize it won’t go any further  (I don’t like that ride, only go when I have to/forced)


----------



## DebbieB

yankeesfan123 said:


> So.. in 2004 a person fell off of the Superman ride at six flags New England because the restraint wasn’t pushed down far enough. A lawsuit alleged an employee didn’t properly check the restraint (idk if this meant didn’t tug the chain or push it down on their check). So, it happens.
> 
> Source: I was working there on the day it happened.
> 
> also, I have had a cast members push the restraint down on me at Disney. Many times.



Same thing happened at Six Flags over Texas, woman fell to her death because the restraint was not tight (Texas Giant).   I rode it about 5 years ago, they shoved  it as hard as they could into my stomach.  Still managed a little airtime, scariest coaster I’ve ever been on.


----------



## Sarahslay

GeorgiaHoo said:


> That sounds about right.  Can't recall if they always checked on Everest, but certainly on Rock n Roller Coaster.  And then there's rides like Pirates where they have lap bars but maybe don't really need them?  Don't recall them checking those.


There's a lap bar on pirates?! I haven't been on any of the pirates outside of WDW, so maybe I'm missing something. My husband did remind me that we had our lap bars pushed down in 2017 when we went with our youngest on BTM for the first time. One ride with each of us, and she was so little they tried to crush our legs (moreso my husbands) so she wouldn't go flying out (she was 6 at the time and pretty little).


----------



## yulilin3

Sarahslay said:


> There's a lap bar on pirates?! I haven't been on any of the pirates outside of WDW, so maybe I'm missing something. My husband did remind me that we had our lap bars pushed down in 2017 when we went with our youngest on BTM for the first time. One ride with each of us, and she was so little they tried to crush our legs (moreso my husbands) so she wouldn't go flying out (she was 6 at the time and pretty little).


No lap bars on pirates.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's the site to follow for updates on Disney Springs
https://www.disneysprings.com/


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

yulilin3 said:


> No lap bars on pirates.


Hmm. Now I wonder what ride I’m thinking of.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

It's been a somewhat newsworthy week, more so for the other parks but at least we saw a few WDW updates yesterday.   Wonder if we're in for a late Friday news bomb, or we go silently into next week still waiting.  I suspect it's the latter, but Fridays always get my attention.   Guess we'll see.


----------



## yulilin3

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Hmm. Now I wonder what ride I’m thinking of.


splash?


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

I really have no idea.  I guess it could be Splash, or maybe Dinosaur?  But I thought it was a slow ride that had a lap bar, so Splash seems more likely.  Or maybe Haunted Mansion?


----------



## CogsworthTN

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I really have no idea.  I guess it could be Splash, or maybe Dinosaur?  But I thought it was a slow ride that had a lap bar, so Splash seems more likely.  Or maybe Haunted Mansion?


The ghost host pushes the lap bar down on Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Violetspider

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I really have no idea.  I guess it could be Splash, or maybe Dinosaur?  But I thought it was a slow ride that had a lap bar, so Splash seems more likely.  Or maybe Haunted Mansion?


Dinosaur is a seat belt and the lap bars in HM and Little Mermaid don't go all the way down to your lap. I think Big Thunder is about the closest I can think of that you might have been thinking about?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

It’s official, @CogsworthTN wins post of the day.  No topping that one.


----------



## lovethattink

I have family that works at Disney Springs and City Walk. Other than Disney’s announcement, nothing else has been heard by them. My dil is ready to get back to work and hopes she hears something soon!


----------



## Shellyred8

brockash said:


> I'll just say I for one REALLY hope you're right


Me too!!!!!


----------



## brockash

lovethattink said:


> I have family that works at Disney Springs and City Walk. Other than Disney’s announcement, nothing else has been heard by them. My dil is ready to get back to work and hopes she hears something soon!


Thank you for the info.  First hand experience/knowledge is def. helpful.


----------



## michellej47

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So you’re saying 5/31 has a chance.
> 
> (just a joke)
> 
> So now we wait for next Wednesday for further rolling resort cancellations or further information from Disney.



I think next Wednesday will be very telling!!  Plus, don't CM schedules come out on Sunday??  That should give us a possible hint (though nothing definite).


----------



## yulilin3

michellej47 said:


> I think next Wednesday will be very telling!!  Plus, don't CM schedules come out on Sunday??  That should give us a possible hint (though nothing definite).


this Sunday will be for the week of 17th through 23rd


----------



## Karin1984

Ok, as mentioned, I would report back when we knew the plans for the biggest themepark in the Netherlands, Efteling (very cool park, for those who visit Europe and love themeparks, go here. The park is older than DL and said to inspire Walt Disney for DL) . 
As Efteling is a very old park, and a very large park, they use the data they have on how people move around the park to create routes. 

Re-opening plans: 
- Date: 20 May. From now till the 20th they will do more tests with staff & family members etc, on invitation only. On 18 & 19 May they will do tests with a group of AP holders. 
- Dated reservations only.
- Go down to 30% capacity. 
- There are extra signs around the park with all the new rules. 
- Social distancing per family/households, 6ft. Technically they request groups not forming a household not to come, but it doesn't say how they will check this.
I must add that this last bit is something I quoted from newsarticles and not the published list on the website of Efteling. 
- They've created routes on how to walk from one place to another. 
- Max. nr. of people in restaurants and stores, use of shopping baskets required to create an extra distance between you and other guests while shopping. 
- In restaurants mobile order and pay with the app
- Rides will have less seats available, if a cart has 4 seats, 2 of these will be blocked etc.
- Guests will close safety restrains themselves, staff will check at a distance (see previous picture I posted) 
- Gloves and masks are requested, but not required. 
- If you are sick, stay at home. 
- To not burden the public transport, come by car. 
- Extra cleaning
- Extra desinfectant stations.


Other parks & zoos in the Netherlands have announced their opening dates and it's all very similar to above.


----------



## WallEFan00

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Hmm. Now I wonder what ride I’m thinking of.


I believe all of the big boat rides do not have lap bars - Pirates, Small World, Navi River, and Frozen.


----------



## Jrb1979

After reading how lax restraints are for most attractions at Disney are. No wonder people struggle at places like Cedar Point. Most rides there have a lap bar and a seat belt.


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> No lap bars on pirates.


I realize that, but I’m getting people blowing up about the fact I’ve never had a CM push down on my restraint and I’m trying to instill humor in to the situation (noting the person I was replying to said something about lap bars on pirates).


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Sarahslay said:


> I realize that, but I’m getting people blowing up about the fact I’ve never had a CM push down on my restraint and I’m trying to instill humor in to the situation (noting the person I was replying to said something about lap bars on pirates).


Who is blowing up?  I haven't seen that in this thread.  Now the face mask discussions are a different animal.


----------



## yulilin3

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Who is blowing up?  I haven't seen that in this thread.  Now the face mask discussions are a different animal.


I think all the threads are starting to look alike 

REMINDER TO ALL: this one is about what WDW is doing in procedures and cancellations due to the virus


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200508-cazd3kgahjcxfgsuklqxfjh6pe-story.html
SeaWorld says it would take 2 to 3 weeks to get the park ready to reopen once they get the green light. Gives an idea how long for Disney to reopen once the green light is given.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Karin1984 said:


> Re-opening plans:
> - Date: 20 May. From now till the 20th they will do more tests with staff & family members etc, on invitation only. On 18 & 19 May they will do tests with a group of AP holders.
> - Dated reservations only.
> - Go down to 30% capacity.
> - There are extra signs around the park with all the new rules.
> ......
> Other parks & zoos in the Netherlands have announced their opening dates and it's all very similar to above.



Sounds good and doable. 
I was hoping to go to phantasialand in Germany this summer; hopefully, they'll do something similar soon.


----------



## brockash

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200508-cazd3kgahjcxfgsuklqxfjh6pe-story.html
> SeaWorld says it would take 2 to 3 weeks to get the park ready to reopen once they get the green light. Gives an idea how long for  MDisney to reopen once the green light is given.


Who's giving the green light though?  To me it sounded like the governor already basically did by telling them it was kinda up to them and in their hands??  Maybe I misunderstood?


----------



## Jrb1979

brockash said:


> Who's giving the green light though?  To me it sounded like the governor already basically did by telling them it was kinda up to them and in their hands??  Maybe I misunderstood?


Wouldn't surprise me that all theme parks are waiting for some other park to take the lead and see how things work.


----------



## lovethattink

brockash said:


> Who's giving the green light though?  To me it sounded like the governor already basically did by telling them it was kinda up to them and in their hands??  Maybe I misunderstood?



At one of the press conferences DeSantis said the theme parks would like to open by June. I don’t think he gave any other indication of dates since then. I had posted about it at the time.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Has anyone received a survey from Disney? Just saw it on another forum. 
I think it should be coming to people with early summer plans...
(I have not yet  )


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

Yes, I just filled out the survey. I have a reservation for mid July.


----------



## yulilin3

Tay N Evie's Mom said:


> Yes, I just filled out the survey. I have a reservation for mid July.


Prey tell


----------



## elgerber

Tay N Evie's Mom said:


> Yes, I just filled out the survey. I have a reservation for mid July.


I have a July 1st, and am now going to stalk email for survey


----------



## chad_1138

We are July 5, nothing yet.


----------



## abbiesmomma

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Has anyone received a survey from Disney? Just saw it on another forum.
> I think it should be coming to people with early summer plans...
> (I have not yet  )



Just got mine... rescheduled trip from mid May to early August

Questions about why I cancelled (parks closed/fear of travelling/travel restrictions/etc.), how much advance notice would I need before my trip about parks opening (minimum was 10 days!!  ), lack of which experiences/rides/events would make me considering cancelling again (could list top 5), which circumstances would cause me to reschedule trip again (increase in cases, rides/experiences not being opened, restrictive guest policies, etc.), how soon am I interested in returning to certain activities (theme parks, concerts, sporting events, malls, restaurants, etc.)

There were more questions than these but the general gist was I think they are trying to get a feel from their guests what they expect once the parks open... in any case, I thought it was interesting.  Will be curious to see how it plays out... and if I have to reschedule again based on their decisions...


----------



## bastraker

We have 2 reservations coming up - 6/3-6/8 and 6/30-7/8 and I haven't received anything yet.


----------



## kate3177

I just filled out my survey! We are supposed to be checking into pop century on June 1-7. At one time we were not planning on going If we had to wear masks, but my family has caved on that and will be willing to wear them if they open. I checked we will go if they are open no matter what at this point. We’ve got a back up reservation for July 14 if they don’t open by June 1 which I would love but am not counting on.


----------



## yulilin3

If anyone receives the survey could you please screenshot it and share


----------



## Melodious

I got one and our reservation isn't until September


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

kate3177 said:


> I just filled out my survey! We are supposed to be checking into pop century on June 1-7. At one time we were not planning on going If we had to wear masks, but my family has caved on that and will be willing to wear them if they open. I checked we will go if they are open no matter what at this point. We’ve got a back up reservation for July 14 if they don’t open by June 1 which I would love but am not counting on.


Which reservation did it reference in the survey, did you notice? Just curious if they are sending any to reservations in early June, or only mid June and later. (Mine is June 9)


----------



## Fitzwoman27

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Hmm. Now I wonder what ride I’m thinking of.


Maybe the ride in Mexico.


----------



## kate3177

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Which reservation did it reference in the survey, did you notice? Just curious if they are sending any to reservations in early June, or only mid June and later. (Mine is June 9)


It referenced my June reservation and asked how much notice I would need to go. It had multiple choice for 10, 20, 30, 40 days.


----------



## PennyW

Just completed the survey.  We lost our May 20-24 trip.


----------



## Alana20

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Has anyone received a survey from Disney? Just saw it on another forum.
> I think it should be coming to people with early summer plans...
> (I have not yet  )


Just received one. We have an early July reservation. It was interesting. Some basic info (age, zip code, income) and then more interesting questions about what would make you definitely cancel your trip, how likely you are to visit a variety of locations and in what time frame, and how you plan to travel there. Also an interesting one about how much of a planner you are regarding a WDW vacation and how many days notice you would need before traveling to WDW.


----------



## vinotinto

:runs off to check email

Our current trip is scheduled for July, but did not get the survey...


----------



## Sandiz08

No survey here yet July 7, booked as bounceback.


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

I'm going for a resort only anniversary trip. I indicated that I did not purchase park tickets. It asked what non-park experiences would make me want to cancel. I put pools, restaurants and Disney Springs closed because those are the things we plan to do. It also asked about reasons for canceling for more generic reasons: my local stay-at-home orders not being lifted, Florida's orders not being lifted or too restrictive, flying protocols too tedious. I also indicated that I will cancel if it is required to wear a mask while there. I am ok with wearing one on the plane, but not the whole time I am on vacation. It also asked if my finances were impacted by the pandemic. It asked what Florida attractions I was planning on going to besides WDW. They asked if I had a previously cancelled trip, which we did-DCL and a few days at WDW over Memorial Day week and why I cancelled that trip-my cruise was cancelled and stay-at-home orders for my state. It also asked if I would cancel if the hotel I booked would have to be changed due to it being closed. That's all I can think of.


----------



## Yooperroo

I have reservations June 13-29, July 3-20 and October 28-Nov 8 and I didn't get a survey! #jealous


----------



## woody337

I have a July 17th trip, no survey yet


----------



## Lisa75

I was wondering if any of the surveys asked about transportation such as DME and onsite.  Trying to guess if they will have airport transportation.


----------



## kelsum01

We are scheduled to arrive 6/1, staying at AKL and I haven't received anything yet.  If they are basing their decisions to open by these surveys it's going to be awhile before they open.


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

kate3177 said:


> It referenced my June reservation and asked how much notice I would need to go. It had multiple choice for 10, 20, 30, 40 days.




I remember that it asked about a variety of topics how soon would I feel safe doing them: now, 1 month, 2-3 months 4-6 months, 6 months or more: go to beach, attend concert, go to outside mall, go to an inside mall, go to theme park, cruise, large gathering, restaurant, brick & mortar store, national park.

I did not get any questions about how much notice I would need to travel.


----------



## Leigh L

No survey here either. Had a May trip with DD I canceled and moved to November and an August trip with the family. 
I did get a snail mail letter today from Disney confirming our August stay . Those seem to come randomly too!


----------



## Sandiz08

Lisa75 said:


> I was wondering if any of the surveys asked about transportation such as DME and onsite.  Trying to guess if they will have airport transportation.


DME sounds likely based on the automatic reply email I got yesterday. It said something along the lines of they may not be able to send me a letter/tags before my arrival to just use the info in the email.


----------



## dachsie

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200508-cazd3kgahjcxfgsuklqxfjh6pe-story.html
> SeaWorld says it would take 2 to 3 weeks to get the park ready to reopen once they get the green light. Gives an idea how long for Disney to reopen once the green light is given.


On one of the Dis podcasts, Pete estimated that as well because they have to order supplies, food, make sure everything is disinfected and who knows what else.  I think when they call for furloughed employees to come back that will be a good sign an opening will be a few weeks following.


----------



## marsh0013

I have 2 reservations in June and 1 in August. My survey references the August trip. I took pics but forgot on a few of the questions. Will try to attach. I’ve got 18 total so more in next post. There was also a question about if any of these parks were closed would you cancel. Included the 4 Disney parks individually, plus universal, lego land, some others.


----------



## marsh0013

Continued


----------



## cakebaker

No survey for me. We have 4 separate reservations for our June/July trip. 2 in my name, 1 in each of my daughters. No surveys for any of us so far.


----------



## AndreaDM

Has anyone with a June reservation received magic bands yet? Sorry, I can’t remember how far in advance they are sent.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

No survey yet for me, but I hope I get one. Rescheduled May to June (and Oct)


----------



## canyoncam

Lisa75 said:


> I was wondering if any of the surveys asked about transportation such as DME and onsite.  Trying to guess if they will have airport transportation.





Sandiz08 said:


> DME sounds likely based on the automatic reply email I got yesterday. It said something along the lines of they may not be able to send me a letter/tags before my arrival to just use the info in the email.



This would be a concern of mine. I am one who loves utilizing MDE. I have a stay in August and September on the books but I was only aiming to keep September. I haven’t received an email.


----------



## marsh0013

Sorry my pics aren’t good. Took pics of my laptop and then had to screen shot to get them to not be sideways. Hopefully someone did it on their phone and did actual screen shots so they’re better quality.


----------



## shoegal9

I wonder if they aren't sending the surveys to DVC members.  I have three trips on the books- 2 in June (one rescheduled from April) and 1 in September. And no survey.


----------



## Alana20

Lisa75 said:


> I was wondering if any of the surveys asked about transportation such as DME and onsite.  Trying to guess if they will have airport transportation.


Nope. Only asked if you plan or driving or flying to get to WDW. It asked what specific experiences and/or rides being closed would cause you to cancel inside the parks and outside the parks.


----------



## yulilin3

AndreaDM said:


> Has anyone with a June reservation received magic bands yet? Sorry, I can’t remember how far in advance they are sent.


10 days before trip


----------



## yulilin3

marsh0013 said:


> Sorry my pics aren’t good. Took pics of my laptop and then had to screen shot to get them to not be sideways. Hopefully someone did it on their phone and did actual screen shots so they’re better quality.


My eyes are awful,  thanks for the pics though


----------



## Lisa75

shoegal9 said:


> I wonder if they aren't sending the surveys to DVC members.  I have three trips on the books- 2 in June (one rescheduled from April) and 1 in September. And no survey.


Possibly.  We have June (rescheduled) and August DVC no survey.


----------



## randumb0

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...P=EMC-1171669236&cid=PDM204158&bid=1084754570


----------



## yulilin3

randumb0 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...P=EMC-1171669236&cid=PDM204158&bid=1084754570


Thank you,  this is already linked in page one


----------



## brockash

bastraker said:


> We have 2 reservations coming up - 6/3-6/8 and 6/30-7/8 and I haven't received anything yet.


We're 6/8 (also have one 9/4) and nothing for us either.


----------



## Sandiz08

canyoncam said:


> This would be a concern of mine. I am one who loves utilizing MDE. I have a stay in August and September on the books but I was only aiming to keep September. I haven’t received an email.


I received the second email along with my confirmation email yesterday right after I filled out the online form.


----------



## WallEFan00

shoegal9 said:


> I wonder if they aren't sending the surveys to DVC members.  I have three trips on the books- 2 in June (one rescheduled from April) and 1 in September. And no survey.


I’m not DVC. I have a trip scheduled for June 1. And I have not yet received a survey.


----------



## Jacq7414

I didn’t get a survey for my July 7 reservation

ETA: we are not DVC


----------



## yulilin3

I have a June 1st reservation but it's under a CM discount so I'm not expecting to get a survey


----------



## brockash

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Which reservation did it reference in the survey, did you notice? Just curious if they are sending any to reservations in early June, or only mid June and later. (Mine is June 9)


That's what I'm wondering too...like maybe early June is already off the table


----------



## jmstroud

We have a June 27 reservation and did not receive any survey.


----------



## WallEFan00

AndreaDM said:


> Has anyone with a June reservation received magic bands yet? Sorry, I can’t remember how far in advance they are sent.


There is a notification on the page where you select your band color that they are not taking any magic band orders while the park is closed. I assume that means that they are not mailing any. I have a reservation starting June 1 and no bands.


----------



## yulilin3

Ive seen 2 dissers report getting the survey with a June reservation


----------



## figment5

I got the survey, I have a June 1-10 reservation.


----------



## catfan98

I got one - early August reservation that I haven't cancelled yet.  (We're cancelling it and have already booked a backup in October)


----------



## jlb727

We have a reservation starting June 13. We are DVC, staying on points and did not receive a survey.


----------



## HollyMD

The question about the hotels intrigues me. I’ve always wondered if when they do a phased reopening, if they would try to limit the number of open hotels and move guests around to just a select few to have less resort staff and less buses running.


----------



## mrsap

shoegal9 said:


> I wonder if they aren't sending the surveys to DVC members.  I have three trips on the books- 2 in June (one rescheduled from April) and 1 in September. And no survey.





jlb727 said:


> We have a reservation starting June 13. We are DVC, staying on points and did not receive a survey.



I also have 2 pending DVC June/July reservations and have not received a survey.

Happy Friday Everyone


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

HollyMD said:


> The question about the hotels intrigues me. I’ve always wondered if when they do a phased reopening, if they would try to limit the number of open hotels and move guests around to just a select few to have less resort staff and less buses running.



What was the question about hotels?


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> What was the question about hotels?




I was asked if I would  possibly cancel my reservation if the resort I booked was not open and I had to be moved to another resort. I responded that I might. I booked AKL because I have always wanted to stay there. I would be ok with the Poly, GF or maybe BC, but the other deluxes do not interest me. I do not want to spend that much on a hotel and not be happy with where they put me.


----------



## cakebaker

Tay N Evie's Mom said:


> I was asked if I would consider cancelling my reservation if the resort I booked was not open and I had to be moved to another resort. I responeed that I might. I booked AKL because I have always wanted to stay there. I would be ok with the Poly, GF or maybe BC, but the other deluxes do not interest me. I do not want to spend that much on a hotel and not be happy with where they put me.


Other than the Riviera portion of our stay, I’m willing to move as long as it’s equal or better accommodations.  Our original March trip got planned because of a killer rate there and we really wanted to try it out, so added it to our June trip. I’d be sad, but not a deal breaker.


----------



## tcherjen

I have not got it and we are supposed to check in June 4


----------



## brockash

WallEFan00 said:


> There is a notification on the page where you select your band color that they are not taking any magic band orders while the park is closed. I assume that means that they are not mailing any. I have a reservation starting June 1 and no bands.


There is the notification, however a week or so ago ppl. were able to start ordering them again (myself included)...could just be a glitch though and maybe they won't be processed??


----------



## kelsum01

Tay N Evie's Mom said:


> I was asked if I would  possibly cancel my reservation if the resort I booked was not open and I had to be moved to another resort. I responded that I might. I booked AKL because I have always wanted to stay there. I would be ok with the Poly, GF or maybe BC, but the other deluxes do not interest me. I do not want to spend that much on a hotel and not be happy with where they put me.


I would be concerned with this, too.  We also have AKL and I would take any other deluxe resort except Wilderness.  We didn't like it there but my guess is that it's the biggest of the deluxe resorts so that might make more sense to them?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Pop starting June 7 and I did not get a survey.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Tay N Evie's Mom said:


> I was asked if I would  possibly cancel my reservation if the resort I booked was not open and I had to be moved to another resort. I responded that I might. I booked AKL because I have always wanted to stay there. I would be ok with the Poly, GF or maybe BC, but the other deluxes do not interest me. I do not want to spend that much on a hotel and not be happy with where they put me.


I wonder if the survey was sent based on the resorts people are staying in.  I would think if they were going to close some resorts now, AKL might be one of them- partially because of all of the employees who are there who are on J-1 visas and will not be able to be there now. 

I have two different stays booked- one in June and one in July- both at AoA LM rooms.  I did not get a survey.  It would be interesting to know if there are particular resorts they are targeting with the survey.


----------



## Jacq7414

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I wonder if the survey was sent based on the resorts people are staying in.  I would think if they were going to close some resorts now, AKL might be one of them- partially because of all of the employees who are there who are on J-1 visas and will not be able to be there now.
> 
> I have two different stays booked- one in June and one in July- both at AoA LM rooms.  I did not get a survey.  It would be interesting to know if there are particular resorts they are targeting with the survey.


Interesting. We are staying at WL


----------



## cakebaker

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I wonder if the survey was sent based on the resorts people are staying in.  I would think if they were going to close some resorts now, AKL might be one of them- partially because of all of the employees who are there who are on J-1 visas and will not be able to be there now.
> 
> I have two different stays booked- one in June and one in July- both at AoA LM rooms.  I did not get a survey.  It would be interesting to know if there are particular resorts they are targeting with the survey.



I’m staying in 3 different resorts and no email for me. I doubt they’d fine tune it that much. More likely they  just pulled a random sampling from specific time frames.


----------



## brockash

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I wonder if the survey was sent based on the resorts people are staying in.  I would think if they were going to close some resorts now, AKL might be one of them- partially because of all of the employees who are there who are on J-1 visas and will not be able to be there now.
> 
> I have two different stays booked- one in June and one in July- both at AoA LM rooms.  I did not get a survey.  It would be interesting to know if there are particular resorts they are targeting with the survey.


Or resort level maybe.

June ASMo
July CSR
Sept ASSp

no survey for any - July & Sept. we have 4 different rooms/reservations- thosr are packages...June is rescheduled room only


----------



## zemmer

June 24 All Star Movies
No survey


----------



## WallEFan00

brockash said:


> There is the notification, however a week or so ago ppl. were able to start ordering them again (myself included)...could just be a glitch though and maybe they won't be processed??


Really?! How were you able to oder them? I can get to the page where you would normally select them, but it only gives me the option to manage existing bands. It still says I have 18 days to select them. I wonder if I check it on my desktop computer rather than my phone if it will have different options.


----------



## Sarahslay

Alana20 said:


> Just received one. We have an early July reservation. It was interesting. Some basic info (age, zip code, income) and then more interesting questions about what would make you definitely cancel your trip, how likely you are to visit a variety of locations and in what time frame, and how you plan to travel there. Also an interesting one about how much of a planner you are regarding a WDW vacation and how many days notice you would need before traveling to WDW.


It sounds an awful lot like the survey I got from Universal last night (which I haven't visited since 2016), there were questions regarding how often I visit WDW too, while I know it was focused on Universal they just seem very similar. I have a trip booked for July 8-15 so I'm very interested to see if I'll get one.


----------



## brockash

WallEFan00 said:


> Really?! How were you able to oder them? I can get to the page where you would normally select them, but it only gives me the option to manage existing bands. It still says I have 18 days to select them. I wonder if I check it on my desktop computer rather than my phone if it will have different options.


Don't go to bands/cards page...you have to go in through going to "my plans" first.  It only let me order for my first trip (originally May, once I canceled that I could order bands for our June trip.  I'm guessing it's just a glitch and I don't really expect to receive them, but many ppl were able to order.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

HollyMD said:


> The question about the hotels intrigues me. I’ve always wondered if when they do a phased reopening, if they would try to limit the number of open hotels and move guests around to just a select few to have less resort staff and less buses running.


Interesting-- I feel like it's going to be the opposite, but I could see it either way. My guess would be that they would move people so that each resort isn't as full in order to promote social distancing... 

And or because of something to do with Coronado springs and basketball teams.


----------



## tcherjen

WallEFan00 said:


> Really?! How were you able to oder them? I can get to the page where you would normally select them, but it only gives me the option to manage existing bands. It still says I have 18 days to select them. I wonder if I check it on my desktop computer rather than my phone if it will have different options.


I too was able to order them last week. I saw on here where people were able to order. I was only able to pick colors, not the special bands. We will see if they come or not.


----------



## tcherjen

We are supposed to state at AOA in a car’s suite. I have definitely not gotten the survey. I did book a breakfast at Bombay that I may have to rethink though. 
I sure hope we all get to go. Things are slowly opening up here in Florida. Hair dressers and nail salons can open on Monday.


----------



## kelsum01

tcherjen said:


> We are supposed to state at AOA in a car’s suite. I have definitely not gotten the survey. I did book a breakfast at Bombay that I may have to rethink though.
> I sure hope we all get to go. Things are slowly opening up here in Florida. Hair dressers and nail salons can open on Monday.


Did you mean Boma?  We are staying at AKL and Boma is by far our favorite restaurant at Disney and one of the reasons we stay at AKL.  My theory is that they may go to a "family style" where they load a bunch of food on a platter and bring it to your table.  When you need more, you'll have to ask your server.  I don't think they'll have enough cast members so serve each person from a traditional buffet.  They also may move to a menu only service.


----------



## 570traveler

No survey yet.  3 trips booked. 
June 4-11
August 1-10
November 21-30


----------



## DZNEMcCann

I just received mine and my reservation is june1-7


----------



## tcherjen

kelsum01 said:


> Did you mean Boma?  We are staying at AKL and Boma is by far our favorite restaurant at Disney and one of the reasons we stay at AKL.  My theory is that they may go to a "family style" where they load a bunch of food on a platter and bring it to your table.  When you need more, you'll have to ask your server.  I don't think they'll have enough cast members so serve each person from a traditional buffet.  They also may move to a menu only service.


Yes it is our favorite too.
I was thinking even if they serve us from buffet style that it would still be fantastic. But some are thinking AKL might not be open.


----------



## tcherjen

DZNEMcCann said:


> I just received mine and my reservation is june1-7


Which resort?


----------



## yulilin3

DZNEMcCann said:


> I just received mine and my reservation is june1-7


Which resort?


----------



## DZNEMcCann

tcherjen said:


> Which resort?


AOA


----------



## tcherjen

DZNEMcCann said:


> AOA


Dang, that’s where we are staying later in the week  though.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

kelsum01 said:


> Did you mean Boma?  We are staying at AKL and Boma is by far our favorite restaurant at Disney and one of the reasons we stay at AKL.  My theory is that they may go to a "family style" where they load a bunch of food on a platter and bring it to your table.  When you need more, you'll have to ask your server.  I don't think they'll have enough cast members so serve each person from a traditional buffet.  They also may move to a menu only service.


... Turkey, the mashed half sweet/half russet, peanut rice and all of the malva cake, please. I'm drooling...


----------



## tcherjen

kelsum01 said:


> Did you mean Boma?  We are staying at AKL and Boma is by far our favorite restaurant at Disney and one of the reasons we stay at AKL.  My theory is that they may go to a "family style" where they load a bunch of food on a platter and bring it to your table.  When you need more, you'll have to ask your server.  I don't think they'll have enough cast members so serve each person from a traditional buffet.  They also may move to a menu only service.


I just saw where my phone autocorrected to Bombay


----------



## Alana20

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I wonder if the survey was sent based on the resorts people are staying in.  I would think if they were going to close some resorts now, AKL might be one of them- partially because of all of the employees who are there who are on J-1 visas and will not be able to be there now.
> 
> I have two different stays booked- one in June and one in July- both at AoA LM rooms.  I did not get a survey.  It would be interesting to know if there are particular resorts they are targeting with the survey.


I received the survey today. July 6 -13 staying at Old Key West. I also had the question about being moved to a comparable resort. I think I saw on another post that someone else did not get the question about how much advance notice they would need about WDW being open to travel. Interesting that some people get different questions about all of this!


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

It’s now being announced on a certain website that WDW is only accepting reservations for July 1 & later


----------



## dmband

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> It’s now being announced on a certain website that WDW is only accepting reservations for July 1 & later ☹


Not true, was just on and can book June 1st as of this exact minute 6:13


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

dmband said:


> Not true, was just on and can book June 1st as of this exact minute 6:13


Wouldn’t be the first time they posted bogus info. Thank you!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I just tried to book June for fun to check and everything shows no availability and the few resorts that do, don't allow me to add to cart... Interesting.. Maybe just a glitch

June 10th-17th


----------



## dmband

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I just tried to book June for fun to check and everything shows no availability and the few resorts that do, don't allow me to add to cart... Interesting.. Maybe just a glitch
> 
> June 10th-17th


No issues here for some resorts but some others say it is filled even if the first page says there is availability


----------



## chad_1138

Just tried June 1-4, only availability at GF Villas and Campsites at FW.


----------



## MinnieMSue

I tried to book a variety of days starting June 20 and nothing was available. (I only tried 3 different combos those days)


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

chad_1138 said:


> Just tried June 1-4, only availability at GF Villas and Campsites at FW.


Both MK resorts....interesting.


----------



## wilkydelts

I tried one night June 22-23 and June 23-24 for 5 and it gives me all the various ways Disney can say there is nothing for a party of 6. I do not know the truth but right now I can not find anything.


----------



## yulilin3

I see only AoA and POFQ available for June 1st and nothing else after


----------



## Alana20

chad_1138 said:


> Just tried June 1-4, only availability at GF Villas and Campsites at FW.


Same thing. Tried to click on GF and even though it said available on the first screen there was nothing once the list of rooms came up.


----------



## DurangoJim

Strange that they would send a survey out about June and then not let anyone book during that month.


----------



## zemmer

I can no longer book or change a dining reservation for my Late June dates either. Only the Disney Springs restaurants are showing availability.


----------



## Alana20

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Both MK resorts....interesting.


Does anyone know if there was a lot of availability for June yesterday?


----------



## Yooperroo

DurangoJim said:


> Strange that they would send a survey out about June and then not let anyone book during that month.


Unless they think they've hit capacity with current June reservations if they open in June


----------



## lbv7

Just announced - WDW now only accepting reservations for July 1 and later. This is not speculation, it is an official statement.


----------



## Violetspider

yulilin3 said:


> I see only AoA and POFQ available for June 1st and nothing else after


Maybe this is just an attempt to limit capacity due to reservations actually being better than they need to be for a June opening.


----------



## SaintsManiac

http://doctordisney.com/2020/05/08/...-for-july-1st-and-after-new-discount-dropped/


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

lbv7 said:


> Just announced - WDW now only accepting reservations for July 1 and later. This is not speculation, it is an official statement. See link below.


Welp, maybe it wasn’t bogus after all.


----------



## Yooperroo

zemmer said:


> I can no longer book or change a dining reservation for my Late June dates either. Only the Disney Springs restaurants are showing availability.


I can confirm. I just tried as well for the second half of June


----------



## tcherjen

Alana20 said:


> Does anyone know if there was a lot of availability for June yesterday?


I was able to modify our reservation last night
We decided to add on days.


----------



## yulilin3

lbv7 said:


> Just announced - WDW now only accepting reservations for July 1 and later. This is not speculation, it is an official statement.


nothing official yet on the website, it still says June


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> I see only AoA and POFQ available for June 1st and nothing else after


and those are now gone


----------



## dmband

DurangoJim said:


> Strange that they would send a survey out about June and then not let anyone book during that month.





lbv7 said:


> Just announced - WDW now only accepting reservations for July 1 and later. This is not speculation, it is an official statement.





yulilin3 said:


> nothing official yet on the website, it still says June


I can no longer book June as I could 30 mins ago
seems like official announcement might be coming
I can still seeJune opening based on survey and maybe they got feedback that taking new reservations would put them over capacity


----------



## yulilin3

dmband said:


> I can no longer book June as I could 30 mins ago
> seems like official announcement might be coming
> I can still seeJune opening based on survey and maybe they got feedback that taking new reservations would put them over capacity


yeah they always take a while to update the site


----------



## cmarsh31

yulilin3 said:


> nothing official yet on the website, it still says June



It's on another official site. No new reservations before July 1st, but no opening info or info about existing June reservations.


----------



## yulilin3

cmarsh31 said:


> It's on another official site. No new reservations before July 1st, but no opening info or info about existing June reservations.


there are no other official sites, it's WDW site or Disney Park Blog, anything else are fan sites. Not that they don't get this right most of the time, just saying they are not official and should  never be taken that way


----------



## Spridell

ALL DVC still available for June if anyone was wondering.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Disney's ticket page now has seven dwarfs saying "they are working on it".
Dated tickets coming?


----------



## lbv7

yulilin3 said:


> there are no other official sites, it's WDW site or Disney Park Blog, anything else are fan sites. Not that they don't get this right most of the time, just saying they are not official and should  never be taken that way


Keep dreaming!


----------



## yulilin3

lbv7 said:


> Keep dreaming!


not sure what you mean but the only official pages are the WDW website and the DPB site.


----------



## enchantedpixiedust

So we have a single night at CSR for the 1st then check in at Kidani till the 8th. Playing around I can change my 1st to AoA only but nothing to change the Kidani portion to. Ugh.

This morning I could change both to pretty much everywhere.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

"Please note that there is still no reopening date for Walt Disney World as of this time. This does not mean they won’t reopen until July 1, 2020, but only that new reservations aren’t able to be made until that date."
Possible that they don't want to deal with any new reservations in their phased reopening....


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> "Please note that there is still no reopening date for Walt Disney World as of this time. This does not mean they won’t reopen until July 1, 2020, but only that new reservations aren’t able to be made until that date."
> Possible that they don't want to deal with any new reservations in their phased reopening....


I agree, they want to know the numbers of people at resorts that they are dealing with.


----------



## ktb2002

June 1 dining reservations are only available at Disney Springs.


----------



## wilkydelts

I'm so glad that when this information started about possible restricted opening I quickly booked CBR on June 23 instead of just relying on my Disney Spring Hotel for the same date. 

The removal of the ticket page is the most surprising.


----------



## brockash

Blah...looks like they've stopped taking any reservations for restaurants other than in DS fo at least the first 2 weeks of June.

Just saw someone beat me to it.  Disappointing.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Disney's ticket page now has seven dwarfs saying "they are working on it".
> Dated tickets coming?


This AP is shaking in her boots ... What on Earth they going to do with all of us?


----------



## yulilin3

For those with DVC access, are those still open for booking in June?


----------



## pangyal

yulilin3 said:


> For those with DVC access, are those still open for booking in June?


I am checking right now, sit tight...

ETA: Full availability across all resorts throughout June for DVC. For now, anyway, since they do often pull inventory in a different timeframe than the regular resorts.


----------



## SMRT-1

yulilin3 said:


> there are no other official sites, it's WDW site or Disney Park Blog, anything else are fan sites. Not that they don't get this right most of the time, just saying they are not official and should  never be taken that way


The "site that shall not be named" has a deliberately misleading logo that has caused my wife to mistake their posts for official Disney announcements on more than one occasion, so it seems possible that maybe people here are mistaking their post about July 1 as "official."


----------



## yulilin3

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This AP is shaking in her boots ... What on Earth they going to do with all of us?


At Shanghai AP were able to book a reservation to visit the park


----------



## Lisa75

yulilin3 said:


> For those with DVC access, are those still open for booking in June?


Yes they are.  There is a poster on the DVC board saying member services says June will be cancelled gradually.  I asked if this was since the announcement.

ETA the poster on the DVC board responded that they asked  and got that answer via the chat.


----------



## yulilin3

SMRT-1 said:


> The "site that shall not be named" has a deliberately misleading logo that has caused my wife to mistake their posts for official Disney announcements on more than one occasion, so it seems possible that maybe people here are mistaking their post about July 1 as "official."


yeah I know it can be confusing with so many different fan sites and they usually spill the beans first before DPB does.  I'm all for having info early but to me nothing is official until it's on the WDW site


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> At Shanghai AP were able to book a reservation to visit the park


What are we going to do about Park hopping? Or even leaving the park to go somewhere else, like your resort, and then returning? Do we have any information on that from Shanghai?


----------



## brockash

Violetspider said:


> Maybe this is just an attempt to limit capacity due to reservations actually being better than they need to be for a June opening.


Lol...this is what I told myself about May...I know the reality is my June trip is a done deal, but argh...I can still pretend lol.


----------



## dmband

Just posted about Shanghai phase opening on Facebook


----------



## wilkydelts

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> What are we going to do about Park hopping? Or even leaving the park to go somewhere else, like your resort, and then returning? Do we have any information on that from Shanghai?



There is no information on anything which is the cause of the chaos


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Hold time was only 5 minutes for anyone else booked for June that is now making an emergency backup reservation! 

I'd love to think this is a limiting capacity thing... but I fear that is not why the availability was pulled. Just waiting for news now!


----------



## yulilin3

Well this can be 2 things, either
* the resort has reached capacity for June on how many they want for phased opening (the website still states June 1st, DVC seems to be taking reservations  and ticket page is broken and under maintenance)

OR

* they are certain they are not opening until July and will keep cancelling reservations weekly as they've been doing


----------



## wilkydelts

Biggest problem with moving to July for some it is already inside the 60+ window as well as if your current tickets have FP+ you can not make new FP+ without additional tickets or cancelling the original  FP+


----------



## gottalovepluto

DurangoJim said:


> Strange that they would send a survey out about June and then not let anyone book during that month.


One part of Disney is not talking to another. This is the wrong time for that...


----------



## dmband

yulilin3 said:


> Well this can be 2 things, either
> * the resort has reached capacity for June on how many they want for phased opening (the website still states June 1st, DVC seems to be taking reservations  and ticket page is broken and under maintenance)
> 
> OR
> 
> * they are certain they are not opening until July and will keep cancelling reservations weekly as they've been doing


You would think if they know 100% they are not opening till ___ that they would bit the bullet and announce it.
I would want to let people know as far out as possible they are not going to have their trip and try to get them to rebook vs waiting till a week prior


----------



## pangyal

Lisa75 said:


> Yes they are.  There is a poster on the DVC board saying member services says June will be cancelled gradually.  I asked if this was since the announcement.


Member Services has the same level of information access as regular phone CMS (and bus drivers  )


----------



## gottalovepluto

wilkydelts said:


> Biggest problem with moving to July for some it is already inside the 60+ window as well as if your current tickets have FP+ you can not make new FP+ without additional tickets or cancelling the original  FP+


Bingo! I really have no idea what I’m going to do... I’m so sick of rescheduling and I have to thread it close to reopening because I only had 2 weeks left on my pass when they closed...


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

wilkydelts said:


> Biggest problem with moving to July for some it is already inside the 60+ window as well as if your current tickets have FP+ you can not make new FP+ without additional tickets or cancelling the original  FP+



I'm not even sure if they will honor or implement any fast passes when they open due to social distancing everything and needing the room in the q. That is just total speculation and my own thought.


----------



## ktb2002

Hoping Springs opens up more by June 1


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It's been a somewhat newsworthy week, more so for the other parks but at least we saw a few WDW updates yesterday.   Wonder if we're in for a late Friday news bomb, or we go silently into next week still waiting.  I suspect it's the latter, but Fridays always get my attention.   Guess we'll see.



Well I was partially right from my post 8:35am today, I guess.   

Gotta watch out for Fridays when it doesn’t involve good news.


----------



## Lisa75

pangyal said:


> Member Services has the same level of information access as regular phone CMS (and bus drivers  )


Agreed!   I edited with the DVC poster answer that he got it from the chat.  I’ve gotten some odd answers from ms chat lately for sure.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ktb2002 said:


> Hoping Springs opens up more by June 1



In fairness, their blog post says nothing more than folks on this thread - that they can’t book anything for June on the website.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Well I was partially right from my post 8:35am today, I guess.
> 
> Gotta watch out for Friday’s when it doesn’t involve good news.


I thought about you as soon as it happened, DIsney trying to sneak stuff on a Friday evening, oh Disney, don't you know we're all at home?


----------



## DebbieB

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I'm not even sure if they will honor or implement any fast passes when they open due to social distancing everything and needing the room in the q. That is just total speculation and my own thought.



I agree, if it’s limited capacity they will probably not do fastpasses.  Talk of “virtual queue”.


----------



## OKWFan88

I have a June and July reservation. No survey received. I'm an AP, non-dvc. I went to see about updating my June reservation dates and there is no availability (Staying at POP), although this morning there was tons. Also, I had booked the Ultimate Day of Thrills VIP tour for June and now it's no longer in MDE and I called to find out what happened, thinking maybe it was a glitch and the CM told me they aren't doing tours in June and it was cancelled.... Well then why did you allow me to book it last week? Sadness is beginning to hit me


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> Well this can be 2 things, either
> * the resort has reached capacity for June on how many they want for phased opening (the website still states June 1st, DVC seems to be taking reservations  and ticket page is broken and under maintenance)
> 
> OR
> 
> * they are certain they are not opening until July and will keep cancelling reservations weekly as they've been doing


As someone with a July 1st arrival date and a May 31 banking deadline it would be nice if they could cancel a little more in advance.


----------



## enchantedpixiedust

This feels like watching a train heading straight for you in slow-mo. I want to believe it's the capacity thing for June 1st. #denial


----------



## Leigh L

brockash said:


> Blah...looks like they've stopped taking any reservations for restaurants other than in DS fo at least the first 2 weeks of June.
> 
> Just saw someone beat me to it.  Disappointing.


When I was checking it out about 30 minutes ago, I couldn't book any (Disney resort) restaurants until July 1.
(Edit to add Disney resort restaurants)


----------



## mrsap

elgerber said:


> As someone with a July 1st arrival date and a May 31 banking deadline it would be nice if they could cancel a little more in advance.



Same here!!! We’re not sure if we should just cancel so we can bank those points or just wait it out!!


----------



## DebbieB

mrsap said:


> Same here!!! We’re not sure if we should just cancel so we can bank those points or just wait it out!!
> 
> View attachment 493671



I would hold out for a couple weeks, surely bu 5/31 there will be more solid info.


----------



## mrsap

DebbieB said:


> I would hold out for a couple weeks, surely bu 5/31 there will be more solid info.



Thanks. Trying to stay positive- but with banking date and my 7 month window for a rescheduled trip coming up - we need to decide before that.


----------



## DebbieB

mrsap said:


> Thanks. Trying to stay positive- but with banking date and my 7 month window for a rescheduled trip coming up - we need to decide before that.



To be honest, I would reschedule.   If they open by 7/1, do you really want to be there with all the limitations?


----------



## BridgetR3

I was on the Disney Travel agent website just now and saw this as part of today's announcement -

"*Cancellations due to closures*
Disney has been regularly notifying Guests whose *Walt Disney World* or *Disneyland* Resort hotel bookings are being impacted by our temporary closures, letting them know they may modify or cancel their Disney Resort hotel reservations or Walt Disney Travel Company packages. Disney is asking Guests who didn’t book directly with Disney to call their Travel Professional. We expect that this notification process will continue one week at a time, including any potential reservations cancelled in June 2020. "

Does this mean that they are cancelling all of our June reservations as well??  Ugh.....


----------



## fla4fun

BridgetR3 said:


> I was on the Disney Travel agent website just now and saw this as part of today's announcement -
> 
> "*Cancellations due to closures*
> Disney has been regularly notifying Guests whose *Walt Disney World* or *Disneyland* Resort hotel bookings are being impacted by our temporary closures, letting them know they may modify or cancel their Disney Resort hotel reservations or Walt Disney Travel Company packages. Disney is asking Guests who didn’t book directly with Disney to call their Travel Professional. We expect that this notification process will continue one week at a time, including any potential reservations cancelled in June 2020. "
> 
> Does this mean that they are cancelling all of our June reservations as well??  Ugh.....


Someone on another site said there are no rooms showing available for June and that TAs have been given word to book July 1 or later.  Take it with a grain of salt . . .


----------



## Sandisw

Lisa75 said:


> Yes they are.  There is a poster on the DVC board saying member services says June will be cancelled gradually.  I asked if this was since the announcement.
> 
> ETA the poster on the DVC board responded that they asked  and got that answer via the chat.



I did the DVC chat after reading that and got that the process is still the same...week by week and no determination about June.


----------



## Sandiz08

Says "potential" , doesn't seem that they are certain if the rolling cancellations will stop or where they would stop in June.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

BridgetR3 said:


> I was on the Disney Travel agent website just now and saw this as part of today's announcement -
> 
> "*Cancellations due to closures*
> Disney has been regularly notifying Guests whose *Walt Disney World* or *Disneyland* Resort hotel bookings are being impacted by our temporary closures, letting them know they may modify or cancel their Disney Resort hotel reservations or Walt Disney Travel Company packages. Disney is asking Guests who didn’t book directly with Disney to call their Travel Professional. We expect that this notification process will continue one week at a time, including any potential reservations cancelled in June 2020. "
> 
> Does this mean that they are cancelling all of our June reservations as well??  Ugh.....



It reads to me that the rolling weekly cancellations will continue.  But the key phrasing is “including any potential reservations cancelled in June 2020.”  That seems open ended and flexible to me, not definitive.


----------



## elgerber

DebbieB said:


> To be honest, I would reschedule.   If they open by 7/1, do you really want to be there with all the limitations?


Ha yes!!!  I can't reschedule for a different time before the end of my use year right now, because I currently have an Aulani trip booked in that time, that may or may not happen also :-(

I should clarify, I am ok if they don't open in July, then I can move on and not have to make the choice myself, but I just want it done soon.


----------



## BridgetR3

fla4fun said:


> Someone on another site said there are no rooms showing available for June and that TAs have been given word to book July 1 or later.  Take it with a grain of salt . . .



Yes, I am a travel agent and this is part of the info we have received today but it's clear as mud.  I do know that new reservations need to be made in July going forward but what about all of the people who were booked from March - May that Disney promised free dining to for booking in June - September?  Everyone who chose June now not only loses their trip this time but also loses their free dining.


----------



## wilkydelts

Don't know what to make of this. Others should check also. All day I could turn Frozen FP+ into EPCOT Forever or Soarin. Neither option is available to change Frozen into on my account.


----------



## mrsap

DebbieB said:


> To be honest, I would reschedule.   If they open by 7/1, do you really want to be there with all the limitations?



I don’t. But at the same time I’m thinking I’d rather sit there than in my house one more freeking day!!!


----------



## fla4fun

BridgetR3 said:


> Yes, I am a travel agent and this is part of the info we have received today but it's clear as mud.  I do know that new reservations need to be made in July going forward but what about all of the people who were booked from March - May that Disney promised free dining to for booking in June - September?  Everyone who chose June now not only loses their trip this time but also loses their free dining.


It could mean that they have enough reservations on the books to operate at their reduced occupancy rate in June if they stop bookings, or it could mean closed in June.  I agree, clear as mud.  I went ahead and booked a backup res for the beach for my June dates at Disney because I really don’t want to cancel a third vacation.  It would be nice to have some clarification.


----------



## fla4fun

oops duplicate post.


----------



## Sandiz08

So are fast passes , dining, and other bookings frozen on June ressies?


----------



## elgerber

DVC availability sure is interesting tonight.  Tons of rooms available in July that weren't before, and many resorts have the entire month of June showing available that had nothing before.


----------



## yulilin3

Sandiz08 said:


> So are fast passes , dining, and other bookings frozen on June ressies?


I can move my fps for June 1 and 2 around


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

Anyone here not loving Disney as much as they used to? At least at the moment? We have a WDW trip and a DCL cruise booked for this summer, and I have no knowledge of whether either one will happen. I'm starting to feel jerked around. If they could at least release solid plans of what the experiences will be like whenever they do open (masks for guests or not, for example, pools or not), then that would also be helpful information for us to use while making up our minds.


----------



## yulilin3

Mainsail Minnie said:


> Anyone here not loving Disney as much as they used to? At least at the moment? We have a WDW trip and a DCL cruise booked for this summer, and I have no knowledge of whether either one will happen. I'm starting to feel jerked around. If they could at least release solid plans of what the experiences will be like whenever they do open (masks for guests or not, for example, pools or not), then that would also be helpful information for us to use while making up our minds.


it is really hard to stay positive through all this. I try and remind myself that in this particular situation it's not Disney's fault. They might already have a clear plan, with dates and procedures, but they have to wait for the data that's coming in in a couple of weeks, they have to wait for the next phase.
They tend not to release info until they are absolutely sure of what they'll do. 
If they would come out with a statement saying that masks will be mandatory they will upset a ton of people, maybe even creating a rush to cancel and then when they finally open they might not implement the mandatory side of it. Or vice versa, if they say it's not mandatory and then they change their mind they'll have a ton of upset people.
It also doesn't help that most of us have been inside for a long time and that a Disney visit is the bright light at the end of the tunnel, but as of now that light is muddled and unclear
I'm taking all of this one day at a time, that's the only thing I can do


----------



## yulilin3

ticket page is back up, you cannot buy any tickets for June


----------



## Dis5150

yulilin3 said:


> ticket page is back up


It wouldn’t let me pick any dates. All year.


----------



## cakebaker

Mainsail Minnie said:


> Anyone here not loving Disney as much as they used to? At least at the moment? We have a WDW trip and a DCL cruise booked for this summer, and I have no knowledge of whether either one will happen. I'm starting to feel jerked around. If they could at least release solid plans of what the experiences will be like whenever they do open (masks for guests or not, for example, pools or not), then that would also be helpful information for us to use while making up our minds.


No, just tired of all of it and a lot sad. This isn’t their fault, I believe they’re doing the best they can. I’m a little irked that they released the latest information to TA’s knowing it would be leaked leaving those of us affected trying to figure it all out - but in the end, I realize it wouldn’t have made a difference where it came from.


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> I can move my fps for June 1 and 2 around


Which parks?  I tried to modify an Epcot on June 3 and said none available, but my June 1 HS I could modify.  Which I could see them not opening all parks at first too.


----------



## yulilin3

Dis5150 said:


> It wouldn’t let me pick any dates. All year.


I'm showing only June empty, after that it's available


----------



## yulilin3

ktb2002 said:


> Which parks?  I tried to modify an Epcot on June 3 and said none available, but my June 1 HS I could modify.  Which I could see them not opening all parks at first too.


MK and DHS


----------



## ktb2002

yulilin3 said:


> MK and DHS


It will not let me modify EP or AK June 1-5, but I can modify HS and MK.


----------



## Dis5150

yulilin3 said:


> I'm showing only June empty, after that it's available


Weird. I still can’t. I even reloaded it.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

ktb2002 said:


> It will not let me modify EP or AK June 1-5, but I can modify HS and MK.


I tried mine out of curiosity, (June 9-17) and I can change all days.


----------



## bdiddy

Am I crazy for wanting to book a trip in mid-July? We had to cancel our vacation to Hawaii for early June or at least postpone it until next year. And it’s just killing me that we won’t be doing something this summer. For the first time since our son was born in 2006. I don’t even care if there will be restrictions. Even Disney with restrictions is better than nothing.


----------



## yulilin3

Dis5150 said:


> Weird. I still can’t. I even reloaded it. View attachment 493686


Here's my view


----------



## Dis5150

We have a trip booked June 26-July 4th. We booked earlier this year under the free dining. Those were the first dates available for the offer. I wonder if the open July 1st and we modify our trip from July 1 - July 5 if they would still honor it?


----------



## Dis5150

yulilin3 said:


> Here's my view
> View attachment 493689


Lol who knows! I even signed out of MDE and back in and same thing.


----------



## yulilin3

Well to add to the oddity of tonight, I can see prices for July for Florida residents but not for non Fl residents, it's probably a glitch, can anyone else check? My head is spinning at this point


----------



## Dis5150

yulilin3 said:


> Well to add to the oddity of tonight, I can see prices for July for Florida residents but not for non Fl residents


And now I get the Had to duck out, Donald message.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I tried mine out of curiosity, (June 9-17) and I can change all days.



I can change fastpasses at all parks for my June 10-20th.

Here we go again.  Wild guessing based on small clues.  Is this how it feels to be a detective?

Could it be that they plan to open first week of June with only two parks?  

Or are they just gradually cancelling things so their system won't crash?


----------



## yulilin3

Dis5150 said:


> And now I get the Had to duck out, Donald message.


the might still be working on the page


----------



## brockash

dmband said:


> You would think if they know 100% they are not opening till ___ that they would bit the bullet and announce it.
> I would want to let people know as far out as possible they are not going to have their trip and try to get them to rebook vs waiting till a week prior


I agree it'd be the decent thing to do, but they did this sane exact thing for May...week by week...very frustrating.


----------



## Tinkerbellmom43

yulilin3 said:


> Well to add to the oddity of tonight, I can see prices for July for Florida residents but not for non Fl residents, it's probably a glitch, can anyone else check? My head is spinning at this point


I see ticket prices for July and I'm not a resident


----------



## boxer11

I just ordered our Magic Bands for our stay at Pop (check in date is June 10th, hopefully). I noticed the Magic Band order option was working, as it hasn't been available for over a month now. I got a confirmation # and email saying "Your MagicBand order is in the works!". I also looked at DVC availability for June & July. June does have a lot availability for SSR & OKW which is odd. Could be partly due to DVC point renters canceling and not wanting to risk it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It reads to me that the rolling weekly cancellations will continue.  But the key phrasing is “including any potential reservations cancelled in June 2020.”  That seems open ended and flexible to me, not definitive.


If they announced as definitive they’d have to cancel the June reservations and issue refunds. They’re a scrambling mess today but even today they’re not _that_ dumb...


----------



## brockash

BridgetR3 said:


> I was on the Disney Travel agent website just now and saw this as part of today's announcement -
> 
> "*Cancellations due to closures*
> Disney has been regularly notifying Guests whose *Walt Disney World* or *Disneyland* Resort hotel bookings are being impacted by our temporary closures, letting them know they may modify or cancel their Disney Resort hotel reservations or Walt Disney Travel Company packages. Disney is asking Guests who didn’t book directly with Disney to call their Travel Professional. We expect that this notification process will continue one week at a time, including any potential reservations cancelled in June 2020. "
> 
> Does this mean that they are cancelling all of our June reservations as well??  Ugh.....


I'm sure they are...1 week at a time...next week will be the 1st week of June, followed by my week.  Just rip off the dang bandaid argh.


----------



## yulilin3

Tinkerbellmom43 said:


> I see ticket prices for July and I'm not a resident


yeah it might be just that they are still working on it.


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

yulilin3 said:


> Well to add to the oddity of tonight, I can see prices for July for Florida residents but not for non Fl residents, it's probably a glitch, can anyone else check? My head is spinning at this point


I can’t see any ticket prices.  I’m a non FL resident.  Update, I can see them on the app, but not the website.


----------



## bebec22

I posted this on the other thread but I'll add it here.  I just booked my daughter's first haircut at Harmony Barber Shop for August.  June was blocked off completely but July and August were wide open for bookings.


----------



## brockash

I can still move around my fastpasses for all parks for our 6/8-6/13 trip.  I know in reality it means nothing, but since some were asking


----------



## SaintsManiac

I played around with MDE. I have tickets linked already so I checked FP availability for June. Every day has availability. Then I checked dining. Nothing but DS. Then I checked for tickets. Doesn’t even allow me to see June. It took me straight to July.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

BridgetR3 said:


> I was on the Disney Travel agent website just now and saw this as part of today's announcement -
> 
> "*Cancellations due to closures*
> Disney has been regularly notifying Guests whose *Walt Disney World* or *Disneyland* Resort hotel bookings are being impacted by our temporary closures, letting them know they may modify or cancel their Disney Resort hotel reservations or Walt Disney Travel Company packages. Disney is asking Guests who didn’t book directly with Disney to call their Travel Professional. We expect that this notification process will continue one week at a time, including any potential reservations cancelled in June 2020. "
> 
> Does this mean that they are cancelling all of our June reservations as well??  Ugh.....





BridgetR3 said:


> Yes, I am a travel agent and this is part of the info we have received today but it's clear as mud.  I do know that new reservations need to be made in July going forward but what about all of the people who were booked from March - May that Disney promised free dining to for booking in June - September?  Everyone who chose June now not only loses their trip this time but also loses their free dining.



As PPs have noted, they are just giving us a heads-up that the one-week-at-a-time rolling cancellation process will continue and it may (or may not) impact cancellations into June 2020.  But you are correct, June guests who had rescheduled under the guest recovery promo, at this point, would lose the free dining promo if WDW cancels into June unless they come out with a different offer.  At this point, the previous guest recovery promo has been discontinued.


----------



## wonderchica

I’ll go ahead and apologize to my fellow June-ers- I knew finally perfecting my Fastpasses today would be the straw that broke the camel’s back!


----------



## Jrb1979

Mainsail Minnie said:


> Anyone here not loving Disney as much as they used to? At least at the moment? We have a WDW trip and a DCL cruise booked for this summer, and I have no knowledge of whether either one will happen. I'm starting to feel jerked around. If they could at least release solid plans of what the experiences will be like whenever they do open (masks for guests or not, for example, pools or not), then that would also be helpful information for us to use while making up our minds.


I understand Disney not knowing for sure when they are going to open as everyday is changing. IMO when they said they were closed indefinitely they should have not allowed any rebookings til they had a better idea of when they are opening. When they start calling back CM's to start getting the park ready then start opening reservations.


----------



## wilkydelts

wonderchica said:


> I’ll go ahead and apologize to my fellow June-ers- I knew finally perfecting my Fastpasses today would be the straw that broke the camel’s back!



Oh, so it was you. Really not cool


----------



## wonderchica

wilkydelts said:


> Oh, so it was you. Really not cool


I got a SDD AND a MMRR using refresh today- it was bound to happen!


----------



## FCDub

Mainsail Minnie said:


> Anyone here not loving Disney as much as they used to? At least at the moment? We have a WDW trip and a DCL cruise booked for this summer, and I have no knowledge of whether either one will happen. I'm starting to feel jerked around. If they could at least release solid plans of what the experiences will be like whenever they do open (masks for guests or not, for example, pools or not), then that would also be helpful information for us to use while making up our minds.



???

There’s a once-in-century pandemic going on. Not a single person in the world has solid plans for what’s going to happen tomorrow, let alone weeks or months from now. And whatever plans they do announce in advance will likely change once they actually open up and get people into the park.


----------



## cakebaker

wonderchica said:


> I’ll go ahead and apologize to my fellow June-ers- I knew finally perfecting my Fastpasses today would be the straw that broke the camel’s back!


The only bright side I can find, and it's not that bright, is our trip WAS very long, so I was able to get everything we wanted at the tail end of it. It's a split stay and most of it is in July. So...even if they cancel my June portion, I have a perfect line up of FP for July. That said, I apologize in advance for them not opening in the first part of July and if they do, not having FP+ because clearly I am cursed. Every instinct I have says just cancel and wait until things aren't crazy anymore, but just can't do it.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

Jrb1979 said:


> I understand Disney not knowing for sure when they are going to open as everyday is changing. IMO when they said they were closed indefinitely they should have not allowed any rebookings til they had a better idea of when they are opening. When they start calling back CM's to start getting the park ready then start opening reservations.


Not allowing rebookings doesn't help the people who already had the summer booked. We have flights booked, long term plans made that can be changed, but not easily with a week's notice. That's why Disney needs to share more info.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> I understand Disney not knowing for sure when they are going to open as everyday is changing. IMO when they said they were closed indefinitely they should have not allowed any rebookings til they had a better idea of when they are opening. When they start calling back CM's to start getting the park ready then start opening reservations.


Sad as I am that they're not opening, I would've rather taken the chance. I knew going in what the deal was.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just FYI, Disney’s WDW operations info page has now been updated to say 7/1 for new resort reservations:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

FCDub said:


> ???
> 
> There’s a once-in-century pandemic going on. Not a single person in the world has solid plans for what’s going to happen tomorrow, let alone weeks or months from now. And whatever plans they do announce in advance will likely change once they actually open up and get people into the park.


I beg your pardon? I certainly do have solid plans for tommorrow, and the next day, and the next day. I have a job, I am a mother, I have a role in my community. I'm not winging my existence.

I have coped with great pain and losses at multiple points in my life. I faced the possibility at one point that my son might lose his life. I've lost people I loved. While all that was happening, I never tried to shame others for living normal lives and voicing normal frustrations. "How dare you be upset anout xyz, while I am hurting so much more,"

People die every day, become ill every day, are hurt every day. Life has that, always has and always will. Just because a new illness exists, doesn't mean life should stop for everyone, or that their personal concerns should be diminished, just because at that particular moment, they are not matters of life and death.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Kinda OT, but local news is so bad sometimes.  News story just now...”Good news for kids out there, Disney will be opening Disney Springs” while showing an aerial shot of the MK/Cinderella Castle the whole time. 

They did say “all of the other theme parks remain closed, for now” at least.

So not totally wrong, but a little misleading.

Have fun at DS kids!


----------



## hereforthechurros

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Kinda OT, but local news is so bad sometimes.  News story just now...”Good news for kids out there, Disney will be opening Disney Springs” while showing an aerial shot of the MK/Cinderella Castle the whole time.
> 
> They did say “all of the other theme parks remain closed, for now” at least.
> 
> So not totally wrong, but a little misleading.
> 
> Have fun at DS kids!


“Hope you kids like STK because that’s pretty much it!”


----------



## lbv7

yulilin3 said:


> there are no other official sites, it's WDW site or Disney Park Blog, anything else are fan sites. Not that they don't get this right most of the time, just saying they are not official and should  never be taken that way





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just FYI, Disney’s WDW operations info page has now been updated to say 7/1 for new resort reservations:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


 Well, so much for the "fan sites" being unreliable, just because they are not "official". Truth be told, some fan sites post WDW news that is 100% accurate well before WDW puts anything "official" on their web site. Just saying.


----------



## ratfam

We were scheduled to leave for WDW tomorrow for a week for a family trip between a college graduation and jobs starting.  We are DVC members and decided to move the reservation to August, hoping we could make it work and not wanting to wait until too close to our May reservation to avoid the risk of our points going into holding (this was before the parks closed and DVC became more flexible).  Decided to call it today--even if it would work for the kids' jobs we knew we wouldn't be comfortable with the public health situation and didn't want to invest that much in a vacation with so much uncertainty around how things would look.  Additionally, based on my employer's current reopening plans I would likely not be allowed back into the office until after a 14-day quarantine, which wouldn't be feasible.  Masks were not an issue for us--these are mandated in our states currently and make sense to us.  I called DVC wanting my points to all go back into their original use years (we had borrowed from 2021) and then Disney wanting to get a refund on the $2600 I had wrapped up in tickets rather than ending up with credits that I had no idea when I would be able to use (I had purchased our tickets directly).  I was prepared with the facts behind my decision to plead my case to the best of my ability and was pleasantly surprised that both requests were easily accommodated--DVC is returning points to original use years and Disney agreed to refund really quite easily.  I will say that I went into the calls very respectfully and willing to accept no's but I was happy that Disney seems to be understanding that these unusual circumstances require a little more flexibility.  I look forward to the day that we can return again, but for our family particularly given the unique nature of some of our work circumstances I suspect this won't be until after the public health risk is controlled.  We look forward to continuing our family's journey with Disney in the future, and I wish those who are still hoping to travel there this summer the best of luck that their plans come together


----------



## cakebaker

lbv7 said:


> Well, so much for the "fan sites" being unreliable, just because they are not "official". Truth be told, some fan sites post WDW news that is 100% accurate well before WDW puts anything "official" on their web site. Just saying.


Personally, I love the site that can't be named. We had an amazing night the last night of Illuminations with a private party they sponsored. They aren't always right, but they are right a good deal of the time. But, the point is, it gives me a heads up on possibilities, I always wait to make any decisions based on what they say until I have official confirmation. And I'm in no way in the mood to argue the point, just saying, alternate sites serve a purpose.


----------



## DebbieB

gottalovepluto said:


> If they announced as definitive they’d have to cancel the June reservations and issue refunds. They’re a scrambling mess today but even today they’re not _that_ dumb...



They hope that people reschedule and move the money.  That’s why they offered free dining originally.  The free dining was supposed to be available to 5/31 but they pulled it off the site yesterday.  Now it’s a 25% room discount.  I suspect tables will be limited so free dining doesn’t work anymore.


----------



## cakebaker

DebbieB said:


> They hope that people reschedule and move the money.  That’s why they offered free dining originally.  The free dining was supposed to be available to 5/31 but they pulled it off the site yesterday.  Now it’s a 25% room discount.  I suspect tables will be limited so free dining doesn’t work anymore.


 The 25% discount isn’t new. It’s been available for at least a couple of months.


----------



## gottalovepluto

DebbieB said:


> They hope that people reschedule and move the money.  That’s why they offered free dining originally.  The free dining was supposed to be available to 5/31 but they pulled it off the site yesterday.  Now it’s a 25% room discount.  I suspect tables will be limited so free dining doesn’t work anymore.


Actually now the offer is nothing. The 25% “offer” is just the general public offer...


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> The 25% discount isn’t new. It’s been available for at least a couple of months.


Darn. Missed it by that much...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just keeping track of the upcharges, Disney added “No Longer Available” for all the June Villains After Hours dates on their website, leaving the originally two scheduled July dates.



And for H2O Glow Night status:


----------



## NJlauren

You can’t book new June reservations this morning, at least I can’t.

I can book ADRs, but no BBB or hotels.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

NJlauren said:


> You can’t book new June reservations this morning, at least I can’t.
> 
> I can book ADRs, but no BBB or hotels.



Yeah, they rolled the no June reservation thing out last night.

FYI, the only ADRs bookable right now in June are at Disney Springs.


----------



## NJlauren

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, they rolled the no June reservation thing out last night.
> 
> FYI, the only ADRs bookable right now in June are at Disney Springs.



Yeah I saw people posting about it, I just didn’t see any reports of confirmation, so was confirming I noticed it too this morning.  

Ah makes sense on the ADRs


----------



## iujen94

Just a data point to share - I’ve got an onsite stay booked, starting June 11.  I got a Disney survey yesterday (the same day that the July 1 announcement was made), asking things like, how likely am I to cancel the trip, what would make me cancel or not cancel the trip, am I going to fly or drive for the trip, how much notice would I want from Disney that the parks will be open, etc. That makes me think a final June decision may not have been made yet. I haven’t read through this whole thread, but I’m guessing others have also speculated that perhaps they are capping June park attendance by shutting off additional resort reservations (and limiting attendance to those with reservations).


----------



## wilkydelts

I posted this last night, for what it is worth on my June 23 EPCOT day I STILL can not change my Frozen FP+ to Soarin or EPCOT Forever like I could yesterday. I can change my lesser FP+.

Im interested to know if they pulled EPCOT Forever as a choice because that could be a huge indication of changes


----------



## Cinderbrella1

We have a trip booked in June, too, but haven't received a survey.  Our trip starts on the 8th, and we're using  our DVC points.  WE would love to get a survey!


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

iujen94 said:


> Just a data point to share - I’ve got an onsite stay booked, starting June 11.  I got a Disney survey yesterday (the same day that the July 1 announcement was made), asking things like, how likely am I to cancel the trip, what would make me cancel or not cancel the trip, am I going to fly or drive for the trip, how much notice would I want from Disney that the parks will be open, etc. That makes me think a final June decision may not have been made yet. I haven’t read through this whole thread, but I’m guessing others have also speculated that perhaps they are capping June park attendance by shutting off additional resort reservations (and limiting attendance to those with reservations).


Nothing is certain until Disney announces it.


----------



## yulilin3

lbv7 said:


> Well, so much for the "fan sites" being unreliable, just because they are not "official". Truth be told, some fan sites post WDW news that is 100% accurate well before WDW puts anything "official" on their web site. Just saying.


Where did i say they were unreliable.  I said they were not official. I don't understand why you're so set on misquoting what I'm saying


----------



## Tissa

Today is my fastpass day for my July trip. It is for my 50th birthday and we only have 2 park days since we went in October. I couldn't get any tier 1 FP for DHS.  I always go in the summer and I expected the new attractions to be hard, but no RNRC Really?  I did get AK and MK fastpasses but all in the afternoon/evening.  Kind of a bummer.


----------



## taraaplin

I just got this email


----------



## Spridell

FWIW late last night the Governor of Florida extended the State of Emergency for Florida until July 7

I have a feeling Disney will do NOTHING until this is lifted and that is why we are seeing June now being canceled

https://www.nbc-2.com/story/4210848...xtends-florida-state-of-emergency-for-60-days


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

wilkydelts said:


> I posted this last night, for what it is worth on my June 23 EPCOT day I STILL can not change my Frozen FP+ to Soarin or EPCOT Forever like I could yesterday. I can change my lesser FP+.
> 
> Im interested to know if they pulled EPCOT Forever as a choice because that could be a huge indication of changes



I still have my dinner reservation at Rose and Crown for the Epcot Forever Dining package for June 12th. They haven’t cancelled those. 

And when I try to change my Soarin’ fastpass, I can get Frozen, but not Epcot Forever. 

If you look at Epcot Forever on the fastpass list, it says “There are no fastpasses + selections available. Enjoy the experience using the standby entrance.” When they close rides or attractions, like with Spaceship  Earth, it days “Fastpass service not available.” That’s how you can tell if an attraction is just full or whether it is not available for fastpass booking. 

They haven’t taken away fastpasses for Epcot Forever yet for June. It’s coming, I imagine. But not yet.


----------



## Yooperroo

Spridell said:


> FWIW late last night the Governor of Florida extended the State of Emergency for Florida until July 7
> 
> I have a feeling Disney will do NOTHING until this is lifted and that is why we are seeing June now being canceled
> 
> https://www.nbc-2.com/story/4210848...xtends-florida-state-of-emergency-for-60-days


Maybe? But the state of emergency just means they can get federal funding. States of Emergency have been in place several times throughout history while Disney has been open. While this situation is certainly different than say a hurricane, it doesn't necessarily mean Disney can't open


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Spridell said:


> FWIW late last night the Governor of Florida extended the State of Emergency for Florida until July 7
> 
> I have a feeling Disney will do NOTHING until this is lifted and that is why we are seeing June now being canceled
> 
> https://www.nbc-2.com/story/4210848...xtends-florida-state-of-emergency-for-60-days



I really hope Disney doesn't wait until there is no more "State of Emergency."  In my understanding and experience, states say that they have a state of emergency in order to get federal government aid dollars.  States are going to keep extending the state of emergency as long as they can to get money. 

DeSantis said he wanted and expected tourists to be a heavy presence in Florida by the summer.  He doesn't want Disney to remain closed until mid-July or later.  Their neighbors to the north, who flock to Florida with their cash in the summer, have a summer that ends in July.  Back to school first of August.  If DeSantis wants Georgia summer vacation dollars in Orlando, Disney needs to open well before mid-July.


----------



## Tissa

None of us have a crystal ball but, They could be waiting to see how Phase 1 and 2 go before opening the parks.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Spridell said:


> FWIW late last night the Governor of Florida extended the State of Emergency for Florida until July 7
> 
> I have a feeling Disney will do NOTHING until this is lifted and that is why we are seeing June now being canceled
> 
> https://www.nbc-2.com/story/4210848...xtends-florida-state-of-emergency-for-60-days


Strategically that helps to minimize any 4th of July crowds.............both at WDW and other places.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I really hope Disney doesn't wait until there is no more "State of Emergency."  In my understanding and experience, states say that they have a state of emergency in order to get federal government aid dollars.  States are going to keep extending the state of emergency as long as they can to get money.
> 
> DeSantis said he wanted and expected tourists to be a heavy presence in Florida by the summer.  He doesn't want Disney to remain closed until mid-July or later.  Their neighbors to the north, who flock to Florida with their cash in the summer, have a summer that ends in July.  Back to school first of August.  If DeSantis wants Georgia summer vacation dollars in Orlando, Disney needs to open well before mid-July.


At his point we don't really know when, or how, school will start in Georgia.

I presume it will not be normal......they are already giving us hints. (I am a teacher in Georgia)


----------



## brockash

Cinderbrella1 said:


> We have a trip booked in June, too, but haven't received a survey.  Our trip starts on the 8th, and we're using  our DVC points.  WE would love to get a survey!


Don't think it matters at this point...really I don't think it mattered yesterday.  I think June's been off the table for a while (really there's been no hints of the oarks reopening at all.)  We're also due to checkin 6/8...which was rescheduled from April and May.  They did this exact same thing with the May reservations...freezing ability to book etc. and then eventually week by week canceling.  They're doing the same thing for June.  I wish it was different, but really I feel  we've just been fooling ourselves hoping for something that was never really going to happen.


----------



## brockash

Tissa said:


> Today is my fastpass day for my July trip. It is for my 50th birthday and we only have 2 park days since we went in October. I couldn't get any tier 1 FP for DHS.  I always go in the summer and I expected the new attractions to be hard, but no RNRC Really?  I did get AK and MK fastpasses but all in the afternoon/evening.  Kind of a bummer.


It was like that for our June trip at 60+3 days out...we've never had issues like that before either.


----------



## Spridell

Yooperroo said:


> Maybe? But the state of emergency just means they can get federal funding. States of Emergency have been in place several times throughout history while Disney has been open. While this situation is certainly different than say a hurricane, it doesn't necessarily mean Disney can't open


I do agree with you.

I just think the fact there is a SOE in place it will give Disney a little more time on their hands.  Especially with DVC as you can read on those boards.


AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I really hope Disney doesn't wait until there is no more "State of Emergency."  In my understanding and experience, states say that they have a state of emergency in order to get federal government aid dollars.  States are going to keep extending the state of emergency as long as they can to get money.
> 
> DeSantis said he wanted and expected tourists to be a heavy presence in Florida by the summer.  He doesn't want Disney to remain closed until mid-July or later.  Their neighbors to the north, who flock to Florida with their cash in the summer, have a summer that ends in July.  Back to school first of August.  If DeSantis wants Georgia summer vacation dollars in Orlando, Disney needs to open well before mid-July.



Since 90% of Florida will be in Phase 1 by next week, if everything goes well, I would think by July Florida will be well into Phase 2 and possibly phase 3.  

Very Possible Desantis gives Disney the green light while there is still a SOE or he might even cancel the SOE before July 7


----------



## A-Rose788

I just tried checking the tickets page both on the app and on the site and for the app it takes me right to July for tickets, but on the site I’m not getting anything for the rest of the year! I just took a screenshot of a random month, but nothing is available. I wonder if that’s a glitch. 
I do have an 8 day trip planned the last week of September into October and I’m out of state.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Might be a glitch, it shows availability for me starting July (and I’m out of state)


----------



## Yooperroo

A-Rose788 said:


> I just tried checking the tickets page both on the app and on the site and for the app it takes me right to July for tickets, but on the site I’m not getting anything for the rest of the year! I just took a screenshot of a random month, but nothing is available. I wonder if that’s a glitch.
> I do have an 8 day trip planned the last week of September into October and I’m out of state.
> View attachment 493761


Must be a glitch. I can purchase any type of ticket (multiple day and hopper passes) for any day July 1st onward


----------



## Yooperroo

Update regarding extra experiences... Last night when you'd try to book things like BBB or Savi Lightsaber it would say "we are working on it." Now it will let you book those experiences from July 1st on, but June is greyed out.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Well, I for one, first of all, apologize for my ticket page missing posts last night. 
I got so caught up in all of this! 
Needless to say, they were removing June, not adding dated...

Also, I think there is a small glimmer of hope still for June, since some of the survey questions were about moving resorts, etc. Could be they want to keep it as is for ease of moving guests around and crowd control...maybe...
With that, I am off to tweak my August back up trip for when this June trip takes a


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

iujen94 said:


> Just a data point to share - I’ve got an onsite stay booked, starting June 11.  I got a Disney survey yesterday (the same day that the July 1 announcement was made), asking things like, how likely am I to cancel the trip, what would make me cancel or not cancel the trip, am I going to fly or drive for the trip, how much notice would I want from Disney that the parks will be open, etc. That makes me think a final June decision may not have been made yet. I haven’t read through this whole thread, but I’m guessing others have also speculated that perhaps they are capping June park attendance by shutting off additional resort reservations (and limiting attendance to those with reservations).



We also have reservations starting June 11, but I didn't get a survey.  I wish I had.


----------



## WishesQueen

Hi everyone!

I don't know if this belongs here but I was hoping some experts could answer a quick question.

I recently cancelled my June 6th trip as finally payment was due.  There was no offer for rebooking obviously because it was my decision.

The question is.....If Disney extends the closure and offers the free dining do you think I can call and tell them my situation?  I did book for October 2020 rack rate no discount.  Maybe they can apply something...anything to that trip?

Thanks in advance for your help....Wishful thinking...all I know is I cant wait to walk up Main Street!


----------



## pasta

Anyone think free dining will be extended if June reservations are cancelled by Disney?


----------



## WishesQueen

pasta said:


> Anyone think free dining will be extended if June reservations are cancelled by Disney?



That was basically my question..lol. Your just more quick and clear!!!


----------



## cakebaker

pasta said:


> Anyone think free dining will be extended if June reservations are cancelled by Disney?


I think it's telling that they dropped the offer early rather than just extend it. My crystal ball isn't cloudy, it's downright busted into a million pieces, but my guess is we don't see it again. I wouldn't be surprised to see both the public and AP summer fun offers pulled- kind of surprised they haven't be already.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Blog Mickey is saying that Disney pulled the free dining guest recovery offer 3 weeks early. You can’t find it anywhere on Disney’s site. I think it’s no longer offered.


----------



## cakebaker

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Blog Mickey is saying that Disney pulled the free dining guest recovery offer 3 weeks early. You can’t find it anywhere on Disney’s site. I think it’s no longer offered.


It's not there. It was supposed to be bookable through the end of May.


----------



## tcherjen

BridgetBordeaux said:


> At his point we don't really know when, or how, school will start in Georgia.
> 
> I presume it will not be normal......they are already giving us hints. (I am a teacher in Georgia)


 Me too in Florida.  We do not know anything yet. The uncertainty for me is that we moved and I am finishing up my contract with my current school. There are hiring freezes now, so I do not have a job lined up. I will be forever thankful that our house sold a few days before everything changed here in Florida.
Good luck to you


----------



## disneygrandma

We have June DVC reservations, so I'm curious as to what the recent Disney survey asked.  This is the only place I've seen it mentioned, but if there is another thread about it, please let me know.

For those of you who received the survey, would you please share as to what the questions were.  Also, what are your vacation dates and resort?

Thanks so much for your help and info!


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

BridgetBordeaux said:


> Strategically that helps to minimize any 4th of July crowds.............both at WDW and other places.


Yes, I predict we'll have a fireworks-free Independence Day this year, both at Disney and around the rest of the country. And I'm sure Disney would like to avoid the typical July 4th crush of crowds this year.

Imo Disney would actually prefer not to open the parks until the most stringent requirements evaporate if that looks feasible, particularly the requirement of masks on paying guests, which they know is a guest hot button. Because they know a fair percent of their highest dollar guests (deluxe resort guests) won't pay for long trips there when that is required, and because initially  requiring masks then raises the thorny issue of when & at what PR expense can they stop requiring them.

If they analyze the situation and think by waiting one additional month or so, they can avoid all of that, they might prefer to stay closed.


----------



## dmband

disneygrandma said:


> We have June DVC reservations, so I'm curious as to what the recent Disney survey asked.  This is the only place I've seen it mentioned, but if there is another thread about it, please let me know.
> 
> For those of you who received the survey, would you please share as to what the questions were.  Also, what are your vacation dates and resort?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help and info!


posted already here and the next post
https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...ed-until-further-notice.3795738/post-61865363


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.pennlive.com/life/2020/...st-run-of-new-candymonium-roller-coaster.html
Not Disney but it's a sign that one park plans on opening this summer.


----------



## sheila14

Spridell said:


> FWIW late last night the Governor of Florida extended the State of Emergency for Florida until July 7
> 
> I have a feeling Disney will do NOTHING until this is lifted and that is why we are seeing June now being canceled
> 
> https://www.nbc-2.com/story/4210848...xtends-florida-state-of-emergency-for-60-days


There seems to be no other news website confirming this. My daughter lives in Florida and she has not heard this nor can find any information about this. We need to find another resource for verification.


----------



## sheila14

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.pennlive.com/life/2020/...st-run-of-new-candymonium-roller-coaster.html
> Not Disney but it's a sign that one park plans on opening this summer.


Cedar point is opening this summer


----------



## yulilin3

sheila14 said:


> There seems to be no other news website confirming this. My daughter lives in Florida and she has not heard this nor can find any information about this. We need to find another resource for verification.


Go straight to the official source
https://www.flgov.com/2020-executive-orders/


----------



## dmband

sheila14 said:


> There seems to be no other news website confirming this. My daughter lives in Florida and she has not heard this nor can find any information about this. We need to find another resource for verification.


it has the actual 2 page signed order right in the article


yulilin3 said:


> Go straight to the official source
> https://www.flgov.com/2020-executive-orders/


----------



## sheila14

yulilin3 said:


> Go straight to the official source
> https://www.flgov.com/2020-executive-orders/


Thank you I appreciate this just sent to my daughter.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

sheila14 said:


> There seems to be no other news website confirming this. My daughter lives in Florida and she has not heard this nor can find any information about this. We need to find another resource for verification.


https://www.wesh.com/article/florida-state-of-emergency-extended/32418999

ETA: day late and a dollar short.


----------



## sheila14

dmband said:


> it has the actual 2 page signed order right in the article


I just received it thank you all for helping


----------



## Jrb1979

sheila14 said:


> Cedar point is opening this summer


I know they plan to but Hershey is the first park that's testing rides as far as I know.


----------



## dmband

Jrb1979 said:


> I know they plan to but Hershey is the first park that's testing rides as far as I know.


Well true but testing a new ride to make sure it works before continuing construction in and around it is different than testing rides for opening.
Hersey still has a lot of work to go before that ride and area can open, they want to make sure it’s able to move forward safely vs testing for opening


----------



## cakebaker

BridgetBordeaux said:


> Strategically that helps to minimize any 4th of July crowds.............both at WDW and other places.


There won't be crowds if they limit capacity. I can totally see them being open for the 4th with special fireworks viewed from a distance. Please make it so, Disney!


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

cakebaker said:


> There won't be crowds if they limit capacity. I can totally see them being open for the 4th with special fireworks viewed from a distance. Please make it so, Disney!


I was also referring to local 4th of July celebrations.
Every city and county in FL now has some cover to cancel any big shindig.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

lbv7 said:


> Well, so much for the "fan sites" being unreliable, just because they are not "official". Truth be told, some fan sites post WDW news that is 100% accurate well before WDW puts anything "official" on their web site. Just saying.



Yes, of course.  I really enjoy reading the fan sites (mostly for reviews).  When it comes to news, I still wait for the official word from Disney.  In this particular instance, all of the information that was leaked was posted on DTA last night with the express directive, from Disney, that no one with access to this info release it.  I, personally, was shocked that it was leaked.  I don't think it will sit well with the powers-that-be at Disney and may affect any further information that is released to certain people prior to official announcements, which is unfortunate as this was a heads-up to TA's so they could prepare to assist their clients in a very, very difficult and uncertain time.  Kudos to the DIS (owned by Dreams Unlimited) for not posting this info prior to official release.  I assume whichever bloggers released this info will not be looked upon favorably by Disney.



WishesQueen said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I don't know if this belongs here but I was hoping some experts could answer a quick question.
> 
> I recently cancelled my June 6th trip as finally payment was due.  There was no offer for rebooking obviously because it was my decision.
> 
> The question is.....If Disney extends the closure and offers the free dining do you think I can call and tell them my situation?  I did book for October 2020 rack rate no discount.  Maybe they can apply something...anything to that trip?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help....Wishful thinking...all I know is I cant wait to walk up Main Street!



For the initial guest recovery promo, they were retroactively applying the promotion to anyone that had a qualifying date, so, if June 6 ends up as part of a promotion, I speculate, you would be included.  Whether they offer one or not is anyone's guess at this point.  As we saw with them pulling the initial recovery promo three weeks early (it was supposed to be bookable until May 31), things are changing on a daily basis and there is just no way to predict what will happen at this point.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

Mainsail Minnie said:


> Yes, I predict we'll have a fireworks-free Independence Day this year, both at Disney and around the rest of the country. And I'm sure Disney would like to avoid the typical July 4th crush of crowds this year.
> 
> Imo Disney would actually prefer not to open the parks until the most stringent requirements evaporate if that looks feasible, particularly the requirement of masks on paying guests, which they know is a guest hot button. Because they know a fair percent of their highest dollar guests (deluxe resort guests) won't pay for long trips there when that is required, and because initially  requiring masks then raises the thorny issue of when & at what PR expense can they stop requiring them.
> 
> If they analyze the situation and think by waiting one additional month or so, they can avoid all of that, they might prefer to stay closed.



I find it extremely hard to believe that Disney would opt to keep the parks closed if they are allowed to open. Given that the parks will likely be opened to a lower capacity than usual, I expect there will be plenty of people going despite of any "stringent" rules. Not necessarily a direct parallel, but Shanghai opening tickets sold out. I also think this is why Disney canceled the free dining offer for later in the summer - they already have enough reservations to the capacity they consider might be allowed.


----------



## tinkerhon

cakebaker said:


> The 25% discount isn’t new. It’s been available for at least a couple of months.



Yep - believe that was the "Sun and Fun" offer - we used it for July 14 months ago


----------



## tinkerhon

Mainsail Minnie said:


> Yes, I predict we'll have a fireworks-free Independence Day this year, both at Disney and around the rest of the country. And I'm sure Disney would like to avoid the typical July 4th crush of crowds this year.
> 
> Imo Disney would actually prefer not to open the parks until the most stringent requirements evaporate if that looks feasible, particularly the requirement of masks on paying guests, which they know is a guest hot button. Because they know a fair percent of their highest dollar guests (deluxe resort guests) won't pay for long trips there when that is required, and because initially  requiring masks then raises the thorny issue of when & at what PR expense can they stop requiring them.
> 
> If they analyze the situation and think by waiting one additional month or so, they can avoid all of that, they might prefer to stay closed.



This was stated by NY Gov Cuomo weeks ago, but he was adamant that Macy 's fireworks would be happening this year


----------



## vitani88

parasail_of_congress said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe that Disney would opt to keep the parks closed if they are allowed to open. Given that the parks will likely be opened to a lower capacity than usual, I expect there will be plenty of people going despite of any "stringent" rules. Not necessarily a direct parallel, but Shanghai opening tickets sold out. I also think this is why Disney canceled the free dining offer for later in the summer - they already have enough reservations to the capacity they consider might be allowed.



Disney is protecting themselves and their guests. My guess is they won't open before the CDC/WHO deem it safe. Florida isn't exactly the standard I'd want them to follow (and I'm saying this as a Florida resident).


----------



## DebbieB

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Blog Mickey is saying that Disney pulled the free dining guest recovery offer 3 weeks early. You can’t find it anywhere on Disney’s site. I think it’s no longer offered.



My guess is if they do open with limited tables, there will not be enough dining reservations available.    They are offering 25% off rooms.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

parasail_of_congress said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe that Disney would opt to keep the parks closed if they are allowed to open. Given that the parks will likely be opened to a lower capacity than usual, I expect there will be plenty of people going despite of any "stringent" rules. Not necessarily a direct parallel, but Shanghai opening tickets sold out. I also think this is why Disney canceled the free dining offer for later in the summer - they already have enough reservations to the capacity they consider might be allowed.


Opening at 25% capacity might not be profitable, especially with all the additional requirements for cleaning, social distancing, etc.  Disney might decide they lose less money staying closed.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Has anyone outside of the USA received a survey?

I just tried to start a booking from June 1st on the Disney UK booking site, and it allowed me to choose a hotel room and tickets. I don't know if it would've let me finish the booking though.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

vitani88 said:


> Disney is protecting themselves and their guests. My guess is they won't open before the CDC/WHO deem it safe. Florida isn't exactly the standard I'd want them to follow (and I'm saying this as a Florida resident).





GeorgiaHoo said:


> Opening at 25% capacity might not be profitable, especially with all the additional requirements for cleaning, social distancing, etc.  Disney might decide they lose less money staying closed.



Right, Disney knows the capacity they need to hit to be profitable. When I said "be allowed to open," I didn't mean, "be allowed to open with one guest in the park."


----------



## RatherB@Disney

disneygrandma said:


> For those of you who received the survey, would you please share as to what the questions were.  Also, what are your vacation dates and resort?



I received the survey for my August 8th week reservation at BWV.  I’m not sure if the previous question regarding DVC’ers receiving the survey was answered, but this stay is using points, so it’s not just going out to cash reservation guests.

Since I cancelled a trip in June and rebooked as this August trip, I’m waiting to see if my dated tickets get extended to the 12/15 expiration date.  Even if the phased reopening starts in June, I’m hoping they will based on the new ticket and resort purchase dates being pushed to July. Hopefully that increases my chances of not having to pay the upcharge.


----------



## yulilin3

SDL showing their safety measures in place


----------



## pangyal

For those wondering about the free dining recovery offer, and I know it came from a phone CM so please take this with a grain of salt, but I modified that category of package today and the CM had to contact guest services to help her modify it as the code was no longer in existence. However, she advised that they told her that a new code would be issued not far from now for the upcoming June cancellations (since the original code ran from June 1, which is no longer a viable date).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

For clarity for causal readers or those that don’t follow the details closely, Josh’s internal statement was about the Disney Springs phased reopening which basically says the same thing as what is on the Disney Springs info page:  *Disney Springs will begin to reopen in a way that incorporates enhanced safety measures, including increased cleaning procedures, the use of appropriate face coverings by both Cast Members and Guests, limited-contact Guest Services and additional safety training for Cast Members.*

https://www.disneysprings.com/reopening/
While this may shed some light on policies for the eventual reopening of the theme parks (or it may not, who knows), nothing has been announced yet.


----------



## BlueRibbon

Back to the July 4th topic really quick. I wonder if I'm the only one who thinks it would be awesome if the MK livestreamed fireworks on the 4th? When DisneyParks streamed the fireworks a couple of weeks ago, I initially thought it would be live, and was disappointed to just see that it was a recording.


----------



## Mal6586

BlueRibbon said:


> Back to the July 4th topic really quick. I wonder if I'm the only one who thinks it would be awesome if the MK livestreamed fireworks on the 4th? When DisneyParks streamed the fireworks a couple of weeks ago, I initially thought it would be live, and was disappointed to just see that it was a recording.


They’ve actually done this the last couple of years from the parks blog site. Assuming fireworks are happening again by July 4th, I’d expect them to continue doing a stream.


----------



## tzeitel

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> With that, I am off to tweak my August back up trip for when this June trip takes a


----------



## PamNC

pasta said:


> Anyone think free dining will be extended if June reservations are cancelled by Disney?


I think so


----------



## pangyal

I really wish they could update all of their systems at the same time. I‘m sure that there are guests who might be living under a rock (or, in all fairness, don’t read the various message boards) who aren’t aware that Disney is no longer accepting reservations prior to July 1st, so they are happily making and modifying their June fastpasses and looking forward to their trips. The fastpass system appears to be completely unchanged; only dining, resort and event reservations have been blocked. I’m not quite sure why they didn’t just block everything at once.


----------



## Yooperroo

pangyal said:


> I really wish they could update all of their systems at the same time. I‘m sure that there are guests who might be living under a rock (or, in all fairness, don’t read the various message boards) who aren’t aware that Disney is no longer accepting reservations prior to July 1st, so they are happily making and modifying their June fastpasses and looking forward to their trips. The fastpass system appears to be completely unchanged; only dining, resort and event reservations have been blocked. I’m not quite sure why they didn’t just block everything at once.


Because maybe their trips will still be happening? We have no idea what any of this means.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I got an email from KTP for Disneyland offer:
https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/05/10/new-disneyland-discounts-for-eligible-guests/Curious now to see what is up with WDW.


----------



## pangyal

Yooperroo said:


> Because maybe their trips will still be happening? We have no idea what any of this means.


I have a trip booked June 19-30 and honestly, I cannot see how it would be happening. I completely agree with you that it is all mystifying, but the pattern completely mirrors how they shut down May, so I’m going by that.


----------



## pangyal

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I got an email from KTP for Disneyland offer:
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/05/10/new-disneyland-discounts-for-eligible-guests/Curious now to see what is up with WDW.


I’m guessing if the promotion specifically includes all reservations that had been booked up until June 30th, there is no way they are considering opening DL before July 1. Maybe I’m just reading it with a really pessimistic eye?


----------



## Dis5150

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I got an email from KTP for Disneyland offer:
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/05/10/new-disneyland-discounts-for-eligible-guests/Curious now to see what is up with WDW.


Is it the same offer people cancelled in May received? Just curious too!


----------



## Tjddis

pangyal said:


> I have a trip booked June 19-30 and honestly, I cannot see how it would be happening. I completely agree with you that it is all mystifying, but the pattern completely mirrors how they shut down May, so I’m going by that.


They clearly have some sort of strategy at play with the rolling weekly cancellations.  Maybe trying not to overwhelm the system by closing too much at once?  Maybe hedging that something will be able to open in some fashion?   They have themselves lots of leeway with the “closed indefinitely” language and now the “closed temporarily” designation.  It’s crazy but don’t see it changing.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

yulilin3 said:


> SDL showing their safety measures in place



Not sure if this is the right place to comment on this video, but I was impressed with the modifications. Outside of the initial health screening (which of course is pretty critical but will have to be different at WDW), I thought the most interesting thing was having CMs stationed in various places to ensure people were following the rules. I'm generally skeptical but this actually seems as if it could work.


----------



## Sarahslay

pangyal said:


> I’m guessing if the promotion specifically includes all reservations that had been booked up until June 30th, there is no way they are considering opening DL before July 1. Maybe I’m just reading it with a really pessimistic eye?


I don't think you're wrong, with the way the Governor in Cali is approaching reopening the state it's going to be a while until DL can reopen, and it certainly won't be in June. Now, WDW is a bit of a different story, and them reopening is completely dependant on data trends so they can't say one way or the other at the moment. It could be a few weeks, or it could be a few months if things really go downhill and Florida has to take a step back and slow down reopening.


----------



## cakebaker

pangyal said:


> I’m guessing if the promotion specifically includes all reservations that had been booked up until June 30th, there is no way they are considering opening DL before July 1. Maybe I’m just reading it with a really pessimistic eye?


 I think it’s realistic, not pessimistic. I wouldn’t even consider it solid evidence they’re planning on opening July 1, it certainly wasn’t with WDW. I think it’s a just in case we decide to open offer and an indication there isn’t going to be much advance notice once they do open.


----------



## pangyal

Tjddis said:


> They clearly have some sort of strategy at play with the rolling weekly cancellations.  Maybe trying not to overwhelm the system by closing too much at once?  Maybe hedging that something will be able to open in some fashion?   They have themselves lots of leeway with the “closed indefinitely” language and now the “closed temporarily” designation.  It’s crazy but don’t see it changing.


My understanding is the same as what you stated above, that cancelling on a week-by-week basis allows the CMs to manage the flood of calls and such that result from people trying to rebook or having questions about any part of the cancellation process.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just FYI for those inclined, an active thread on mask discussion can be found here: 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-great-mask-debate.3801186/


----------



## merry_nbright

Following


----------



## brockash

Yooperroo said:


> Because maybe their trips will still be happening? We have no idea what any of this means.


They're not happening...mine's one of them (rescheduled from April and again May.)  I get wanting to hope there's still a chance (I've done it myself for 2 months,) but it's over...parks will not be open June.  Disney won't announce anything, instead will quietly cacel a week at a time, just as they have for the last month plus.  They're doing the exact same thing they did for May reservations.  Anyone thinking there's a chance for parks opening in June is just fooling themselves...absolutely no offense (I fooled myself for 2 month, but have accepted it's done.)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just FYI, the recent flurry of mask posts have been moved to the mask thread referenced in my post two posts up.  Thanks all.


----------



## wilkydelts

brockash said:


> They're not happening...mine's one of them (rescheduled from April and again May.)  I get wanting to hope there's still a chance (I've done it myself for 2 months,) but it's over...parks will not be open June.  Disney won't announce anything, instead will quietly cacel a week at a time, just as they have for the last month plus.  They're doing the exact same thing they did for May reservations.  Anyone thinking there's a chance for parks opening in June is just fooling themselves...absolutely no offense (I fooled myself for 2 month, but have accepted it's done.)



No one knows what is going to happen. People can hope if they choose. June is still a long ways away and people at the end of June are not in any different situation then the people in the beginning of July. The middle of this week could end plans for the first week of June.


----------



## cakebaker

brockash said:


> Anyone thinking there's a chance for parks opening in June is just fooling themselves...absolutely no offense (I fooled myself for 2 month, but have accepted it's done.)



And there’s the reason for my #foolmeonce. I’d like nothing better than to see a June 15 opening, but it’s not happening. Reservations are way down. ADRs were in the tank for June. I still had my choice of resorts outside of CSR using an AP discount. I could buy they might close reservations if they planned on allowing anyone to enter the parks. But.....As late as a few days ago, I could book CRT for any day I wanted during the June portion of our stay. That has never happened. I haven’t gotten CRT in years because It’s always booked.  If they had any thought of opening, they would not have closed ADRs, hard ticket events and dessert parties for June. #foolmeonce


----------



## brich330

Until a lot of CM’s start getting called back/hired I’m not going to hold on to any hope for now. Yes, a lot of training could be done online, but the parks aren’t a show up and turn the lights on kinda of job. They’ll need to be trained on the ground to handle the new social distancing guidelines. I’m starting to wonder though, if they’re just waiting for schools to resume to help minimize the younger crowd (the ones who will struggle the most with these changes).


----------



## Sarahslay

cakebaker said:


> And there’s the reason for my #foolmeonce. I’d like nothing better than to see a June 15 opening, but it’s not happening. Reservations are way down. ADRs were in the tank for June. I still had my choice of resorts outside of CSR using an AP discount. I could buy they might close reservations if they planned on allowing anyone to enter the parks. But.....As late as a few days ago, I could book CRT for any day I wanted during the June portion of our stay. That has never happened. I haven’t gotten CRT in years because It’s always booked.  If they had any thought of opening, they would not have closed ADRs, hard ticket events and dessert parties for June. #foolmeonce


The only reason I still hold out hope for June, even with closing of events and ADRs, is the statement they made about there being some experiences that may not be available when they first open the parks. They might be trying to prepare for that, we have absolutely no idea. I really don't think June 1 is likely, but I still think end of June could still happen if not slightly earlier (I don't even have a June reservation, mine is in July, that I'm still hopeful for but realistic it might not happen). At some point they have to turn a corner and start making moves to reopen, we just don't know what that time is or what it will look like.


----------



## MomOTwins

parasail_of_congress said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to comment on this video, but I was impressed with the modifications. Outside of the initial health screening (which of course is pretty critical but will have to be different at WDW), I thought the most interesting thing was having CMs stationed in various places to ensure people were following the rules. I'm generally skeptical but this actually seems as if it could work.


The part where I rolled eyes a bit was where they went to quick service dining and showed the plan to social distance consisted of little paper “do not sit here” cards on half the tables.  Maybe people will be more polite in China but given all the entitled boorish people with the “I paid a fortune for this and I’ll do what I want” attitude in the US parks I foresee a lot of those cards hopping Forky-style to the nearest trash can.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Yea my family watched that video and was like... “nope. Desperate.” My wife literally said, “it seems like going into Chernobyl but pretending like it’s fun.”

more room for the rest of you guys!


----------



## randumb0

Just watched the video and this looks to be too stressful if you are a family with small kids and a stroller


----------



## vinotinto

brich330 said:


> Until a lot of CM’s start getting called back/hired I’m not going to hold on to any hope for now. Yes, a lot of training could be done online, but the parks aren’t a show up and turn the lights on kinda of job. They’ll need to be trained on the ground to handle the new social distancing guidelines. I’m starting to wonder though, if they’re just waiting for schools to resume to help minimize the younger crowd (the ones who will struggle the most with these changes).


Yeah, I’m waiting for bioreconstruct to show aerial views of CMs painting/pasting social distancing markers on the ground. We haven’t yet seen anything like that, right?

re: school. Our school year was supposed to end May 21 and has been pushed forward to May 15. We won’t see kids going ”back” this school year. Do you mean waiting to see if school in the Fall will be virtual or not?


----------



## brich330

vinotinto said:


> Yeah, I’m waiting for bioreconstruct to show aerial views of CMs painting/pasting social distancing markers on the ground. We haven’t yet seen anything like that, right?
> 
> re: school. Our school year was supposed to end May 21 and has been pushed forward to May 15. We won’t see kids going ”back” this school year. Do you mean waiting to see if school in the Fall will be virtual or not?



Yes, I meant school in the fall. That’s just my opinion though, and I know it’s not a popular one. I think Disney will open up at a loss due to capacity no matter when they open (regardless of how big that opening week will be). However, In this scenario they would have a better chance at pulling off the social distancing guidelines. And, if you can’t make money, the next best thing is good PR. That being said, I have a trip booked in July and I don’t want this to happen. I think Disney is viewing this as a marathon, and not a sprint. Long term, good PR will help a lot of people feel more comfortable about booking fall/late fall trips. But...I hope I’m wrong.


----------



## wilkydelts

What day each week does Disney cancel the next wave of dates? I am most curious to see if they do or not do it on time with the next wave of cancelling dates hits June.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

wilkydelts said:


> What day each week does Disney cancel the next wave of dates? I am most curious to see if they do or not do it on time with the next wave of cancelling dates hits June.



The e-mails going out to guests with impacted reservations have been on Wednesdays, generally during the daytime hours (EDT). (With the usual caveat that not everyone receives an e-mail, for unknown reasons).  I believe a TA notice has also been going out on Wednesdays as well (someone correct me if I’m mistaken on that part). 

The park calendar has been getting updated on Thursdays, generally in the afternoon EDT.


----------



## WishesQueen

wilkydelts said:


> What day each week does Disney cancel the next wave of dates? I am most curious to see if they do or not do it on time with the next wave of cancelling dates hits June.



I cancelled my June 6th reservation because I didn't want to make full payment.  I wonder if they happen offer anything again I would be entitled.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Katie1174

wilkydelts said:


> What day each week does Disney cancel the next wave of dates? I am most curious to see if they do or not do it on time with the next wave of cancelling dates hits June.


We got our ‘your trip has been impacted’ email on a Tues., also on Tues. all of our 3 AH Parties automatically dropped off MDE but our park tickets still had our original dates on them. On Thurs. they cleared all the park hours for our week and on Fri. they changed our park tickets expiration date to 12/15. Also our credit card had all our 3 AH credits already posted. We then formally cancelled on the next Sun. and our room deposit was back on our card by Fri.


----------



## Tjddis

WishesQueen said:


> I cancelled my June 6th reservation because I didn't want to make full payment.  I wonder if they happen offer anything again I would be entitled.  What do you guys think?


Not sure if it will be the same but my sister cancelled her April res about a week before they officially closed.  After I got the free dining she called back and rebooked and got it.


----------



## e_yerger

Tjddis said:


> Not sure if it will be the same but my sister cancelled her April res about a week before they officially closed.  After I got the free dining she called back and rebooked and got it.


It all depends on the fine print of the offer. The guest recovery (free dining) offer said that anyone who had trips impacted from closures were entitled. So we’ll have to see if they do another recovery offer and what it looks like.


----------



## yulilin3

@thepapercn on Twitter is live streaming from SDL


----------



## BridgetR3

yulilin3 said:


> @thepapercn on Twitter is live streaming from SDL


 
Wish it was in English so I could understand!!  Also, the people definitely were not always 6 feet apart especially while interviewing.  Just my thoughts......


----------



## TarotFox

People definitely won't stay 6ft apart in America too. I wonder how many of the more optimistic people have spent any significant time in essential businesses, retail locations and such, and seen how people are already following instructions. This is to say nothing of the fact that 6ft is not a magic barrier that protects you when it can hang in the air for hours.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

BridgetR3 said:


> Wish it was in English so I could understand!!  Also, the people definitely were not always 6 feet apart especially while interviewing.  Just my thoughts......



6 feet apart... this is never going to be a reality at a theme park, stadium, concert, wedding, city street, grocery store or anywhere else in a world of 7 billion humans. We need to get used to the fact that we will either not have a life worth living or a life at all if we deny that nature needs to run it's course and we need to evolve with it. Six feet apart is never going work or be enforceable. The future is here and it is now and you are either apart of it or under your bed hiding from it. I shouldn't have had that second glass of wine...and now the cat wants treats, alas.


----------



## disneydad23

Our trip is 6/4 (yes, I’m aware it’s probably not happening) and they said we do not owe final payment until one week prior to arrival.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

Jadyreen1282 said:


> 6 feet apart... this is never going to be a reality at a theme park, stadium, concert, wedding, city street, grocery store or anywhere else in a world of 7 billion humans. We need to get used to the fact that we will either not have a life worth living or a life at all if we deny that nature needs to run it's course and we need to evolve with it. Six feet apart is never going work or be enforceable. The future is here and it is now and you are either apart of it or under your bed hiding from it. I shouldn't have had that second glass of wine...and now the cat wants treats, alas.



There has been study after study after study that shows social distancing does work, so I'm not really sure what you mean.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

parasail_of_congress said:


> There has been study after study after study that shows social distancing does work, so I'm not really sure what you mean.



I am convinced it works. I am convinced it would slow the virus. It is just not going to be feasible at the places I mentioned. Maintaining 6 feet apart at Disneyworld is not going to happen in reality, not with kids running around and lines for this and that QS locations, parades, fireworks, shows etc. Maybe if they only allowed 10K in the parks and had the distance police watching everyone. Sorry to negative but there it is.


----------



## yulilin3

Let's not into a debate on social distancing, or else we'll go down the mask debate hole


----------



## BridgetR3

TarotFox said:


> People definitely won't stay 6ft apart in America too. I wonder how many of the more optimistic people have spent any significant time in essential businesses, retail locations and such, and seen how people are already following instructions. This is to say nothing of the fact that 6ft is not a magic barrier that protects you when it can hang in the air for hours.





Jadyreen1282 said:


> 6 feet apart... this is never going to be a reality at a theme park, stadium, concert, wedding, city street, grocery store or anywhere else in a world of 7 billion humans. We need to get used to the fact that we will either not have a life worth living or a life at all if we deny that nature needs to run it's course and we need to evolve with it. Six feet apart is never going work or be enforceable. The future is here and it is now and you are either apart of it or under your bed hiding from it. I shouldn't have had that second glass of wine...and now the cat wants treats, alas.



Those were simply my observations.  I have been in many retail locations (essential ones) as that is part of a second job that I have and I know that people are not doing 6 feet in those either.  I am not of the camp that says to keep everything closed.  Honestly if Disney would open tomorrow with no restrictions, my family would be there.  I am all for opening up America since we have flattened the curve.  Anyways, those were simply observations and not concerns....


----------



## mdsouth

WishesQueen said:


> I cancelled my June 6th reservation because I didn't want to make full payment.  I wonder if they happen offer anything again I would be entitled.  What do you guys think?


I am curious about this too.  I have a late June trip and am waiting to see if Disney cancels or shares info about a discount for June. 


Tjddis said:


> Not sure if it will be the same but my sister cancelled her April res about a week before they officially closed.  After I got the free dining she called back and rebooked and got it.


This is nice to hear.  



disneydad23 said:


> Our trip is 6/4 (yes, I’m aware it’s probably not happening) and they said we do not owe final payment until one week prior to arrival.


 Oh, I did not realize that.  That means I can keep my trip live a little while longer to watch and wait and see what Disney does.  My regular 45 day final payment deadline would be coming up soon and I have been waiting to see what will happen for June trips before I made payments.


----------



## Karin1984

It is now about 2pm in Shanghai and even with the reduced capacity of rides wait times for most rides are low . 45 minutes for Soaring is the highest .

View attachment 494141

View attachment 494142


----------



## yankeesfan123

Karin1984 said:


> It is now about 2pm in Shanghai and even with the reduced capacity of rides wait times for most rides are low . 45 minutes for Soaring is the highest .
> 
> View attachment 494141
> 
> View attachment 494142


Anyone know what a typical day was like before the pandemic?


----------



## Karin1984

yankeesfan123 said:


> Anyone know what a typical day was like before the pandemic?


Can't say for this specific period, but when I was there in summer (late August), it was the worst crowds I've ever experienced. The queues to get in were horrendous at opening, shoulder to shoulder in 100 degrees weather. On our arrival day we arrived at 3pm, and we could just walk in. In the summer 3 digit wait times are the norm for all major rides (Tron, Soaring, etc.). The last hour before closing was the best time to get a lot done, when everyone was waiting for the fireworks. The good thing is that the park is very large, so that when you walk from A to B, you do not really notice the crowds constantly. If I remember correctly, the theaters for the Tarzan  & Pirates shows both hold a lot of people, so that helped spreading as well. In the in the end, 

I would love to go back, but will only go outside of school / national holidays. Also would go back for Shanghai, the city really was a pleasant surprise


----------



## WishesQueen

mdsouth said:


> I am curious about this too.  I have a late June trip and am waiting to see if Disney cancels or shares info about a discount for June.
> This is nice to hear.
> 
> Oh, I did not realize that.  That means I can keep my trip live a little while longer to watch and wait and see what Disney does.  My regular 45 day final payment deadline would be coming up soon and I have been waiting to see what will happen for June trips before I made payments.



Please let know if you hear anything about June!

Also, I ask about the final payment not being due and she said that isn't true anymore, also I received many emails from Disney asking final payment.  I hope I didn't cancel under the wrong information, some of the cast members are more informative then others.


----------



## christinou

disneydad23 said:


> Our trip is 6/4 (yes, I’m aware it’s probably not happening) and they said we do not owe final payment until one week prior to arrival.


my trip starts June 7 and I had to make final payment by May 8, I got at least 2 emails.  DO you have a package or room only reservation, I think that could be the difference in due date


----------



## randumb0

Odd that the markers in Shanghai are only 1 meter apart which is more like 3 feet and not 6.


----------



## yulilin3

randumb0 said:


> Odd that the markers in Shanghai are only 1 meter apart which is more like 3 feet and not 6.


I just saw an MSNBC video and the lady said in Shanghai they have changed the social distance measurement to 3ft


----------



## yankeesfan123

randumb0 said:


> Odd that the markers in Shanghai are only 1 meter apart which is more like 3 feet and not 6.


Yea I heard that on the walks through video they released before the opening... But I didn’t want to get yelled at by a moderator for talking about social distancing! But I do think a loosened restriction like that could make things easier to open a park


----------



## AmishGuy91

christinou said:


> my trip starts June 7 and I had to make final payment by May 8, I got at least 2 emails.  DO you have a package or room only reservation, I think that could be the difference in due date



My trip is June 6.  I've received two final payment emails in the past week but I haven't made the final payment yet.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

On package payments that are normally due in full 30 days prior to arrival, Disney had relaxed that rule so payment is due 7 days prior to arrival although the auto-generated "your payment is due" e-mails were still being sent (confusing on Disney's part).  I am under the impression this is still the case now, although don't know that for a fact.  Maybe @DisneyWishes14 or someone with knowledge from a TA can help us?


----------



## WishesQueen

christinou said:


> my trip starts June 7 and I had to make final payment by May 8, I got at least 2 emails.  DO you have a package or room only reservation, I think that could be the difference in due date



Yes exactly, my trip was scheduled for June 6th and they wanted final payment May 5th.  I did have a package and great discount
I didn't want to make final payment so I cancelled.  Now I am hoping that if they offer something...anything they'll allow me to get the discount since I had a reservation.



AmishGuy91 said:


> My trip is June 6.  I've received two final payment emails in the past week but I haven't made the final payment yet.



I should have did what your doing and let them cancel me, at least I would still have the reservation in the system if something comes around.


----------



## Karin1984

randumb0 said:


> Odd that the markers in Shanghai are only 1 meter apart which is more like 3 feet and not 6.


It also differs a bit per country. Here in the Netherlands it's officially 5 ft (1.50m), but as this is a US board I usually say 6ft 
I think it can be different what works in culture. The good thing about Asia is that they are more used to masks, so that won't be a big deal, but personal space is not a thing in China. My memory of the queue in Pirates of the Caribbean in Shanghai isn't so bad due to the 100 degrees weather and being inside with hardly any airconditioning, but what makes it a bad memory  was the people standing so close together, and the line cutting (or the attempts).
Most people will be willing to wear a mask, which can reduce the social distancing-distance.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

WishesQueen said:


> Please let know if you hear anything about June!
> 
> Also, I ask about the final payment not being due and she said that isn't true anymore, also I received many emails from Disney asking final payment.  I hope I didn't cancel under the wrong information, some of the cast members are more informative then others.





christinou said:


> my trip starts June 7 and I had to make final payment by May 8, I got at least 2 emails.  DO you have a package or room only reservation, I think that could be the difference in due date





GADisneyDad14 said:


> On package payments that are normally due in full 30 days prior to arrival, Disney had relaxed that rule so payment is due 7 days prior to arrival although the auto-generated "your payment is due" e-mails were still being sent (confusing on Disney's part).  I am under the impression this is still the case now, although don't know that for a fact.  Maybe @DisneyWishes14 or someone with knowledge from a TA can help us?



This is still the official word from WDW.  It has not, yet, been retracted or updated:

"Effective March 15, 2020, until further notice, we’re making a temporary adjustment to our final payment policy for Walt Disney World and Disneyland Resort packages booked through Walt Disney Travel Company. For existing bookings, final payment to WDTC will now be due 7 days prior to Guest arrival. Payment may be made online or by phone. For new package reservations made through DTA, with arrival in less than 30 days, payments will be due in full."


----------



## DisDad4Life

DisneyWishes14 said:


> This is still the official word from WDW.  It has not, yet, been retracted or updated:
> 
> "Effective March 15, 2020, until further notice, we’re making a temporary adjustment to our final payment policy for Walt Disney World and Disneyland Resort packages booked through Walt Disney Travel Company. For existing bookings, final payment to WDTC will now be due 7 days prior to Guest arrival. Payment may be made online or by phone. For new package reservations made through DTA, with arrival in less than 30 days, payments will be due in full."


Thank you for the clarity on this.  I just received the "final payment due" email this morning for a June trip that we likely will be cancelling, but I want to hold onto the reservation as long as possible (without putting more money down) to see how things transpire over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## gatorlisa

Interesting that folks have gotten emails about their trips being impacted by the closure. I have had the following trips booked, and never got an email. When they updated hours for those weeks to show closed, and most of my fastpasses disappeared, I went ahead and cancelled them myself (room-only) and the deposit was refunded to the original gift card within 2 days of my cancelling.
Wed, 4/29 - Sun, 5/3
Wed, 5/13 - Sun, 5/17
I also have a June reservation, Wed, 6/10 - Sun, 6/14, which I expect to be affected. Wonder if I get an email for this one. 
Hoping the July one, which is for late July, will actually be able to stick. The original reservation had been on the books for 2 or 3 months. The May, June, and July ones all got added as backup plans as things started to look not good for reopening.


----------



## disneydad23

christinou said:


> my trip starts June 7 and I had to make final payment by May 8, I got at least 2 emails.  DO you have a package or room only reservation, I think that could be the difference in due date


Room-only, that’s probably why then.


----------



## cakebaker

disneydad23 said:


> Room-only, that’s probably why then.


Mine is room only- balance is due at check in.


----------



## yulilin3

This might be topic for another thread but after watching the live stream,  videos and pictures of SDL I think Disney has a pretty good handle on what to do and how to implement procedures.  The square areas to stand while shows go on is very smart and I wish they were here to stay 
As far as social distancing,  i saw too many reporters and media completely ignoring the rule,  but the guests seemed to be adhering to most of it.  Wearing masks obviously helps.  
If they reopen WDW with capacity restrictions,  even at 30 or 40% I think it could work if guests are mindful and aware.


----------



## yulilin3

The map is gone on MDE on my android.  Anyone else?


----------



## mrsap

yulilin3 said:


> The map is gone on MDE on my android.  Anyone else?



It’s also gone on my IPhone.


----------



## cakebaker

Gone on my IPhone too.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

The map has been gone from the main page on my iPhone for a few weeks now.  Although I can still get to it by clicking the little "location" icon (second icon from bottom left) or from any "Find on Map" button on any attraction page.


----------



## cakebaker

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The map has been gone from the main page on my iPhone for a few weeks now.  Although I can still get to it by clicking the little "location" icon (second icon from bottom left) or from any "Find on Map" button on any attraction page.



It was there when I clicked too just now. Just never noticed it bring gone before I guess.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The map has been gone from the main page on my iPhone for a few weeks now.  Although I can still get to it by clicking the little "location" icon (second icon from bottom left) or from any "Find on Map" button on any attraction page.


I see what you mean. 
Ive had it until today


----------



## thedarksyde

I have read this whole thread but I do not see a full listing of what those who will be canceled options are.  Can that be listed?

I am June 14th currently.  If they cancel me, is it that I can get a full refund on everything?  Tickets, Resort, Shows and everything I have booked? 

Or are some of those items reschedule only?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I haven’t clicked on MDE in a few days..  I don’t remember what was on this page, did it always speak about “upon reopening”?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

thedarksyde said:


> I have read this whole thread but I do not see a full listing of what those who will be canceled options are.  Can that be listed?
> 
> I am June 14th currently.  If they cancel me, is it that I can get a full refund on everything?  Tickets, Resort, Shows and everything I have booked?
> 
> Or are some of those items reschedule only?



Are your tickets part of a package booking, or do you have a room only resort reservation with separately purchased tickets?   Different answers for different situations.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I haven’t clicked on MDE in a few days..  I don’t remember what was on this page, did it always speak about “upon reopening”?
> View attachment 494192



They changed it to that last Thursday or Friday, I can’t recall exactly.  I call that the “you've been warned” disclaimer.


----------



## WishesQueen

Thank you everyone for all the help.

I just got off the phone with Disney Travel Company and she assured me that I would be entitled of any discounts that come out...if any for people that have their trip cancelled.  Especially that I rebooked and the reservation number is the same.

Also, the cast member that made me cancel was incorrect and I could have held on to the reservation. Now I have to hope that this cast member had the correct information. Now all there is to do is wait!!!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

GADisneyDad14 said:


> They changed it to that last Thursday or Friday, I can’t recall exactly.  I call that the “you've been warned” disclaimer.



lol!  perfect...   thanks for clarifying - it was new to me since I have no trip booked (cancelled June/waiting to rebook) I’ve been avoiding MDE - it makes me sad to have nothing there right now


----------



## thedarksyde

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Are your tickets part of a package booking, or do you have a room only resort reservation with separately purchased tickets?   Different answers for different situations.


I have the resort and tickets booked separately.


----------



## sponica

thedarksyde said:


> I have the resort and tickets booked separately.



The resort will be refunded.  If you have tickets for a date where they are closed, they are extended to 12/15 I believe.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

thedarksyde said:


> I have the resort and tickets booked separately.



So with room only reservations, if your arrival is during the closure period Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date.  You can always cancel yourself now as well, if inclined to do so.  The refund of your deposit (or whatever else you may have paid) usually takes a few days.

For tickets you have purchased directly, the use date will be extended to 12/15/2020.  If you don’t use them by that date, you can apply the value of the unused tickets towards the purchase of other tickets at a later time.  There are isolated reports of Disney refunding separately purchased tickets in specific situations, but that would be more of an exception than standard operating procedure.

Dining, shows, etc will all be refunded if they fall in the closure period.

Disney’s operational update page on their website has a lot of good info if needed:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/

Hope that helps.


----------



## ClapYourHands

yulilin3 said:


> I just saw an MSNBC video and the lady said in Shanghai they have changed the social distance measurement to 3ft



Several pages back, someone posted a link to a document from a theme park organization detailing some of the measures that could be taken to open back up.  While Disney was not one of the participants (IIRC), one of the points was that the use of masks could allow the social distancing requirement to shrink from 6ft to 3ft.  

While I'm not debating mask use here, I think it's fair to acknowledge that the relationship between social distancing requirements and mask use is likely going to be a big part of the equation in terms of when Disney can reopen and what park capacity numbers will be when it does.


----------



## Spridell

ClapYourHands said:


> Several pages back, someone posted a link to a document from a theme park organization detailing some of the measures that could be taken to open back up.  While Disney was not one of the participants (IIRC), one of the points was that the use of masks could allow the social distancing requirement to shrink from 6ft to 3ft.
> 
> While I'm not debating mask use here, I think it's fair to acknowledge that the relationship between social distancing requirements and mask use is likely going to be a big part of the equation in terms of when Disney can reopen and what park capacity numbers will be when it does.



Remember 6 feet is NOT set in stone.  Disney very well could ask for 3 feet WITH masks and Florida can approve that.


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> The map is gone on MDE on my android.  Anyone else?


It's been gone on my iphone for over a week, maybe two, all days are running together so who knows but it's been at least a week.


----------



## CastAStone

I thought this was worth sharing 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259884421592776705


----------



## hereforthechurros

CastAStone said:


> I thought this was worth sharing
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259884421592776705


This has a lot of good information. Main takeaway, they aren't in a rush about any of this. Shanghai is the guinea pig.


----------



## Sandiz08

Sure looks like Shanghai is the test subject,  and he says it took them one month to open park from the time their downtown Disney area opened.Chapek says he hopes it will go well here as well as Disney springs reopens and guests follow the rules.


----------



## dachsie

mdsouth said:


> I am curious about this too.  I have a late June trip and am waiting to see if Disney cancels or shares info about a discount for June.
> This is nice to hear.
> 
> Oh, I did not realize that.  That means I can keep my trip live a little while longer to watch and wait and see what Disney does.  My regular 45 day final payment deadline would be coming up soon and I have been waiting to see what will happen for June trips before I made payments.


I would send an email telling them of your concerns about paying final payment when they still don't know when they are opening and see if you get a response.  My guess is, if you do and they say wait til a week before and you have it in writing, you will be ok.


----------



## ratfam

Just noting again that while as noted below it may still not technically be policy I did receive a full refund of my ticket purchase price from Disney by just making a phone call, and even though I had an August reservation with DVC points that I had cancelled simultaneously.  DVC CM said that I would have a credit, but when I called Disney they really did not even push back--in fact they went above and beyond because I couldn't find the confirmation number and they found it.  And while the CM who assisted me with the cancellation said it could take a few weeks I received a note of a credit from my credit card company the next day.  We are not comfortable visiting currently even if the parks reopen and I very much appreciated that Disney seems to be recognizing that some will feel this way and be accommodating.  Just want people to know, obviously I can't confirm that every CM would take the same approach but I can confirm that I did not do anything special, didn't threaten, etc.  And they did not check anything on my DVC to confirm that I was a member so I don't think that made a difference.


----------



## baggs32

DisneyWishes14 said:


> This is still the official word from WDW.  It has not, yet, been retracted or updated:
> 
> "Effective March 15, 2020, until further notice, we’re making a temporary adjustment to our final payment policy for Walt Disney World and Disneyland Resort packages booked through Walt Disney Travel Company. For existing bookings, final payment to WDTC will now be due 7 days prior to Guest arrival. Payment may be made online or by phone. For new package reservations made through DTA, with arrival in less than 30 days, payments will be due in full."



Is this statement still available on the WDW site somewhere?  I looked everywhere and can't seem to find it.


----------



## Jroceagles

Sandiz08 said:


> Sure looks like Shanghai is the test subject,  and he says it took them one month to open park from the time their downtown Disney area opened.Chapek says he hopes it will go well here as well as Disney springs reopens and guests follow the rules.


falls in line with a July opening..... pretty optimistic after hearing this


----------



## wonderchica

yulilin3 said:


> This might be topic for another thread but after watching the live stream,  videos and pictures of SDL I think Disney has a pretty good handle on what to do and how to implement procedures.  The square areas to stand while shows go on is very smart and I wish they were here to stay
> As far as social distancing,  i saw too many reporters and media completely ignoring the rule,  but the guests seemed to be adhering to most of it.  Wearing masks obviously helps.
> If they reopen WDW with capacity restrictions,  even at 30 or 40% I think it could work if guests are mindful and aware.


I watched some posts on Instagram from a park guest, and she said the distance thing isn’t really being widely used in the rest of Shanghai- just Disney. She thought it was good Disney was trying but said a lot of people seemed to be ignoring it, since they aren’t doing it in other shops, restaurants, etc.


----------



## chad_1138

Jroceagles said:


> falls in line with a July opening..... pretty optimistic after hearing this


I am hoping from this a soft park opening in mid June, then resort open in July.  Of course, I am biased, we arrive at POP on July 5


----------



## GADisneyDad14

baggs32 said:


> Is this statement still available on the WDW site somewhere?  I looked everywhere and can't seem to find it.



FYI, they haven’t provided this particular note on any public announcement to date, just to TAs.


----------



## Sandiz08

Jroceagles said:


> falls in line with a July opening..... pretty optimistic after hearing this


I think it was a little more than a month but he said one month.


----------



## baggs32

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, they haven’t provided this particular note on any public announcement to date, just to TAs.


Ah, that makes more sense.  I was going crazy trying to find it!  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## mexican-mouseketeers

GirlDreamer said:


> Has anyone outside of the USA received a survey?
> 
> I just tried to start a booking from June 1st on the Disney UK booking site, and it allowed me to choose a hotel room and tickets. I don't know if it would've let me finish the booking though.



I am in Mexico and have a trip booked for August, no survey here, but I did book through the USA site, not the Latin America one.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Spridell said:


> Remember 6 feet is NOT set in stone.  Disney very well could ask for 3 feet WITH masks and Florida can approve that.


Absolutely, that was my point. I think Disney (and other businesses) will look for a combination of harm reduction measures. A measure like masks that can allow them to increase capacity is likely very appealing to the bottom line. But it will likely turn off some guests. The question is, will the guests who stay home because of a mask requirement outnumber the additional guests who can come into the park with a smaller personal space mandate?


----------



## Sarahslay

Sandiz08 said:


> I think it was a little more than a month but he said one month.


I don't know if it would take a month to implement the changes in other parks though since they are been testing them already in Shanghai. I think if things go well they'll just copy and paste everything to the other parks. Of course if some things don't work they have to go back to the drawing board and that may take more time.


----------



## maxiesmom

Sarahslay said:


> I don't know if it would take a month to implement the changes in other parks though since they are been testing them already in Shanghai. I think if things go well they'll just copy and paste everything to the other parks. Of course if some things don't work they have to go back to the drawing board and that may take more time.



Maybe I'm crazy, but I think getting guests to follow the rules may be easier in Shanghai than in the USA.  Just going by the news, and how many people seem to want to rebel against any of the for your own good orders/instructions.


----------



## Davey Jones II

Chapek has just said in an interview that the U.S. parks will probably require face masks for both guests and cast members.


----------



## Tissa

Guess we will find out when it happens.  I have a trip for July I'm holding on to.


----------



## Sarahslay

maxiesmom said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but I think getting guests to follow the rules may be easier in Shanghai than in the USA.  Just going by the news, and how many people seem to want to rebel against any of the for your own good orders/instructions.


People complying won’t have anything to do with how long it takes for them to make changes in the park. I hope that heavy restrictions and forcing guests to wear masks will deter many guests who would likely pitch a fit about complying with new restrictions. If Disney is serious about any of this they can deal with non compliant guests accordingly. There are plenty of people like my husband and I who will do what Disney asks us to do.


----------



## DebbieB

Sandiz08 said:


> Sure looks like Shanghai is the test subject,  and he says it took them one month to open park from the time their downtown Disney area opened.Chapek says he hopes it will go well here as well as Disney springs reopens and guests follow the rules.



Disneytown, Disneyland Hotel and Wishing Star Park opened on March 9.  He’s off by a month.

https://allears.net/2020/03/09/shan...ed-after-closing-due-to-coronavirus-outbreak/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just FYI, the recent series of JetBlue refund posts have been moved to new separate thread on the Transportation Board:  JetBlue Refund Question

I don't think we really mind an occasional post on ancillary topics - we often can learn a lot from planning related topics not directly related to the theme parks - but in an effort to try to keep the thread as focused on theme park operations/updates as possible, we may move some posts around to new places from time to time.

In similar fashion, abundant mask posts/discussion may be moved to this thread:  How do you feel about wearing a mask at Disney parks?

Thanks everyone - we appreciate your efforts in keeping this thread mostly focused on useful/factual park news and planning related information.


----------



## BeachPrincess

I live in the Jacksonville, FL area and our local news just stated that Walt Disney World would be opening in July because they are now accepting hotel reservations beginning July 1.   I have not seen any formal announcement from Disney though.  Maybe they are just speculating?


----------



## cakebaker

BeachPrincess said:


> I live in the Jacksonville, FL area and our local news just stated that Walt Disney World would be opening in July because they are now accepting hotel reservations beginning July 1.   I have not seen any formal announcement from Disney though.  Maybe they are just speculating?


If they said WDW was definitely opening in July, they either took the fact that they are taking reservations means they're opening or they're just speculating. There has been no official announcement of an opening date.


----------



## yulilin3

BeachPrincess said:


> I live in the Jacksonville, FL area and our local news just stated that Walt Disney World would be opening in July because they are now accepting hotel reservations beginning July 1.   I have not seen any formal announcement from Disney though.  Maybe they are just speculating?


this is why I always go straight to the source.
News outlet and in general the media, be it super renowned pages or little itty bitty fan sites can manipulate the story and then people read it and take it as truth
To answer your question: no Disney has not officially said when they are reopening. Before their website said "reservations are currently available for travel dates July 1st and later" it used to say "reservations are currently available for travel dates June 1st and later"
it really means nothing


----------



## BeachPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> this is why I always go straight to the source.
> News outlet and in general the media, be it super renowned pages or little itty bitty fan sites can manipulate the story and then people read it and take it as truth
> To answer your question: no Disney has not officially said when they are reopening. Before their website said "reservations are currently available for travel dates July 1st and later" it used to say "reservations are currently available for travel dates June 1st and later"
> it really means nothing


That's what I thought, thanks!   Just making sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## yulilin3

BeachPrincess said:


> That's what I thought, thanks!   Just making sure I didn't miss anything.


before someone jumps out at me. I'm not saying don't read anything else other than official accounts, just take it with a grain of salt, it's only official when it's posted on disneyworld.com or disneyparksblog.com


----------



## BeachPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> before someone jumps out at me. I'm not saying don't read anything else other than official accounts, just take it with a grain of salt, it's only official when it's posted on disneyworld.com or disneyparksblog.com


No worries here, not expecting anyone to be a mind reader, just making sure I didn't miss an announcement.  You confirmed that I did not, thanks again!


----------



## Mrsjvb

It’s possible Disney will open the resorts without opening the parks, too.  They can use that to gauge the level of interest for the parks.  its also a smart move.  Gets housebound families somewhere to go that offers amenities like decent dining( easily accommodate the 25% indoor capacity) and some activities.  I bet a ton of people would plan a quick 2-3 day getaway just to get out of the house.  

as for requirements to wear masks:  in Asia it’s already a common thing and part of the everyday culture.  Between wearing it to prevent breathing in smog/air pollution and the inherent respect for their neighbors and wearing them when sick to avoid sneezing germs on your fellow train goers, it’s not considered to be an infringement or discriminatory or any such negative connotation.  Here in the US, it’s a totally different culture and I would go so far as to say we are being unnecessarily and unreasonably stubborn about the concept as a whole.  

I for one intend to wear one until otherwise told it’s no longer necessary every time I leave the house for something other than a trip to the drive thru even though I hate wearing it.  I will suck it up because it’s the right thing to do.  my rights are not being squashed.


----------



## blackbird763

Just heard the same thing on local radio about WDW taking July reservations. My guess is it was likely part of the press release with the opening of Shanghai so news outlets are just reporting both items. When they did the same thing for June there was nothing else to 'talk' about so it didn't get coverage.  It could also be a smart play by Disney to see if it gets national coverage, what does it do for their bookings/limited capacity re-open plan.


----------



## crazy4wdw

blackbird763 said:


> Just heard the same thing on local radio about WDW taking July reservations. My guess is it was likely part of the press release with the opening of Shanghai so news outlets are just reporting both items. When they did the same thing for June there was nothing else to 'talk' about so it didn't get coverage.  It could also be a smart play by Disney to see if it gets national coverage, what does it do for their bookings/limited capacity re-open plan.



WDW senior Vice President Mazloum told the Orange County Economy Task Force specifically this morning that by taking bookings for July 1, it does not mean that Walt Disney World will be open at that time. He made similar comments a few weeks regarding the June 1 booking window that Disney opened and has since closed.

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...ings-does-not-mean-the-parks-will-be-open.htm


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

Do we think that character meals will be modified or canceled altogether? For our late June/early July trip, we have (4) signature dining scheduled at BOG, CRT, Topolino’s brunch, and Hoop. May still be worth going anyhow for the ambiance, but haven’t decided.

also, I was exploring dining options and looking at downgrading from the deluxe to the new dining plan. I didn’t see this as an option for our dates (6/29-7/5). Anybody else run into this?


----------



## Jacq7414

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> Do we think that character meals will be modified or canceled altogether? For our late June/early July trip, we have (4) signature dining scheduled at BOG, CRT, Topolino’s brunch, and Hoop. May still be worth going anyhow for the ambiance, but haven’t decided.
> 
> also, I was exploring dining options and looking at downgrading from the deluxe to the new dining plan. I didn’t see this as an option for our dates (6/29-7/5). Anybody else run into this?


I thought the character Topolino was 1 credit and not 2


----------



## OnceUponATime15

DLP has a possible reopening mid July...

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/05/disneyland-paris-executives-guidelines-kc1/


----------



## evino526

Jacq7414 said:


> I thought the character Topolino was 1 credit and not 2



Only dinner is 2 credits.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Anyone know if Shanghai is doing fireworks since their re-opening?  And if so, how is it working?  Just curious as it MAY be an indicator of what Disney could apply to the US parks.


----------



## Violetspider

Taylor'sMom said:


> Anyone know if Shanghai is doing fireworks since their re-opening?  And if so, how is it working?  Just curious as it MAY be an indicator of what Disney could apply to the US parks.


I don't think so. Projections on the castle and music I believe.


----------



## yulilin3

Violetspider said:


> I don't think so. Projections on the castle and music I believe.


Correct


----------



## Tissa

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> Do we think that character meals will be modified or canceled altogether? For our late June/early July trip, we have (4) signature dining scheduled at BOG, CRT, Topolino’s brunch, and Hoop. May still be worth going anyhow for the ambiance, but haven’t decided.
> 
> also, I was exploring dining options and looking at downgrading from the deluxe to the new dining plan. I didn’t see this as an option for our dates (6/29-7/5). Anybody else run into this?


it may be because your check in date is June/29th.  They now are only taking reservations for July 1 and beyond.  Possibly can't make modifications now.


----------



## wonderchica

If Shanghai is doing castle projections and music, I don’t see the logic behind no fireworks unless it’s just cost cutting. I mean, everyone is standing there in their little boxes anyway.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

wonderchica said:


> If Shanghai is doing castle projections and music, I don’t see the logic behind no fireworks unless it’s just cost cutting. I mean, everyone is standing there in their little boxes anyway.


Completely agree. I feel like the projections cause more crowding in a smaller area than the fireworks. If I want to enjoy the fireworks I can do it from a variety of places all over Disney property including the TTC and resorts. If I want to see projections I have to be in the hub.


----------



## java

So today was my fast pass day. I went back and forth but decided to book them. I doubt this trip will happen but you never know.


----------



## Jroceagles

java said:


> So today was my fast pass day. I went back and forth but decided to book them. I doubt this trip will happen but you never know.


Mid July?  I think you have a really good shot!


----------



## kelsum01

I haven't gone through all of the posts so it's very possible someone else has covered this, but we have a stay at AKL starting 6/1.  We made several dining reservations when we booked it but now when I try to add more there is no availability except Disney Springs.  Not a good sign at all.  I had glimmer of hope Mickey might pull something out of his hat and open 6/1 but it's not looking good at this point. Thankfully we only have our $200 deposit on file, as our final payment wasn't due until a week before our trip.  Still sad, though.


----------



## LNMom

I have a June hotel only resy.  I have been waiting to buy tix since we live in LA (FL still requires 14-day quarantine for LA residents) and I will have to cancel trip if the order isn’t lifted. I didn’t want to be left holding $2k in tix.  
Just checked in a availability.  Tickets aren’t being sold for June!!!!! First available date is July 1.
I think the idea that Disney took hotel and restaurant resys offline due to capacity max are wrong.  They wouldn’t have eliminated all options at once; they are not opening in June.


----------



## yulilin3

kelsum01 said:


> I haven't gone through all of the posts so it's very possible someone else has covered this, but we have a stay at AKL starting 6/1.  We made several dining reservations when we booked it but now when I try to add more there is no availability except Disney Springs.  Not a good sign at all.  I had glimmer of hope Mickey might pull something out of his hat and open 6/1 but it's not looking good at this point. Thankfully we only have our $200 deposit on file, as our final payment wasn't due until a week before our trip.  Still sad, though.


They stopped taking reservations for June this past week.


----------



## wilkydelts

LNMom said:


> I think the idea that Disney took hotel and restaurant resys offline due to capacity max are wrong.  They wouldn’t have eliminated all options at once; they are not opening in June.



No one knows, it could be open it could be closed. Clearly they will have to limit capacity if they do open so they had to start somewhere. They also could not announce that shut off date or it would have led to a rush on purchases and that would have negated the intent.


----------



## HollyMD

Is it an odd thing that the next CM schedule hasn’t been released?


----------



## brockash

kelsum01 said:


> I haven't gone through all of the posts so it's very possible someone else has covered this, but we have a stay at AKL starting 6/1.  We made several dining reservations when we booked it but now when I try to add more there is no availability except Disney Springs.  Not a good sign at all.  I had glimmer of hope Mickey might pull something out of his hat and open 6/1 but it's not looking good at this point. Thankfully we only have our $200 deposit on file, as our final payment wasn't due until a week before our trip.  Still sad, though.


We should get some confirmation tomorrow and/or Thursday that first week of June is canceled (in my opinion the whole month will be, but just as they did for May; they'll quietly cancel 1 week at a time )  You may or may not receive the cancellation email about your specific trip.  - It's been hit or miss.  After Fri. with them not allowing bookings, modifications to new/existing resort and dining reservations; that pretty much sealed the deal that July is optimistically the earliest they'll open.  It's the exact pattern May had.


----------



## brockash

HollyMD said:


> Is it an odd thing that the next CM schedule hasn’t been released?


It would be odd if they were opening any time soon, but it's basically a done deal that they're not going to be open in June, so therefore no need for a CM schedule.  Disney has not and will not officially announce that they're not opening, just as they didn't last month, but they're not.

You're correct in that a major clue to it getting somewhat close will be when they start calling back their employees and schedules come out etc.  Unfortunately, it seems were still a far way out from that


----------



## brockash

wilkydelts said:


> No one knows, it could be open it could be closed. Clearly they will have to limit capacity if they do open so they had to start somewhere. They also could not announce that shut off date or it would have led to a rush on purchases and that would have negated the intent.


Unfortunately, those who have been following Disneys patterns and the fact that employees have not been called back in any capacity does tell us that we know the parks won't be open in June.  I wish it wasn't so; I'm missing a trip myself, but there's no reason to fool ourselves; I'd rather be realistic with myself and others.  We can hope for July at this point.


----------



## wilkydelts

@brockash it is not about fooling ourselves. It could be closed, but no one knows. You keep talking in absolutes and if someone is not following these pageS regularly and sees your posts they will get incorrect information. You may have given up on June and you may be right but I will continue to counter over and over when people make absolutes about masks, closings, etc.

There is no official word from Disney on the month of June or the procedures that will be put in place.


----------



## yulilin3

HollyMD said:


> Is it an odd thing that the next CM schedule hasn’t been released?


CM schedules were released this morning, I can only see my DD who works at DHS, no shifts through the 23rd/ I'm asking on FB from the CM friends I have if anyone has been scheduled for next week
The Art Corner at DS (where the socks store used to be at Marketplace) is reopening on the 20th but they are third party


----------



## Violetspider

yulilin3 said:


> CM schedules were released this morning, I can only see my DD who works at DHS, no shifts through the 23rd/ I'm asking on FB from the CM friends I have if anyone has been scheduled for next week
> The Art Corner at DS (where the socks store used to be at Marketplace) is reopening on the 20th but they are third party


UGH!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Had a very vivid dream last night about the Polynesian. 

Wednesdays have been the pattern for the last few weeks of when they send "your trip is impacted by the closure" e-mails to guests and notices to TAs, so it's possible we see some action today.  Reminder that not everyone receives the e-mail, for unknown reasons.  The dates in play this week (again, if they follow the same weekly pattern) would be the first week of June. 

There's still much that we don't know, all in due time I guess.


----------



## cakebaker

brockash said:


> Unfortunately, those who have been following Disneys patterns and the fact that employees have not been called back in any capacity does tell us that we know the parks won't be open in June.  I wish it wasn't so; I'm missing a trip myself, but there's no reason to fool ourselves; I'd rather be realistic with myself and others.  We can hope for July at this point.


There are a lot of us who have been following Disney's patterns and don't agree that we know anything. I'm leaning towards they won't be open, but there are indicators that tell me they might and ones that tell me they might not. We don't know and that's the most accurate assessment right now. To say that we absolutely know is not accurate, we don't. Even if they cancel the first week of June- doesn't tell us a thing about the second week. Those who are closer to the inner workings of Disney all say it doesn't take long to ramp up. But until we get official word, we don't know.


----------



## cakebaker

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Had a very vivid dream last night about the Polynesian.


Was it open? Because I will definitely take that as a sign!


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Seems like they'll need at least a couple of weeks of data from the Disney Springs opening to see how that goes, and then maybe they open some resorts, the Boardwalk area, and associated restaurants.  Then they open the parks a number of weeks after that.  Or perhaps they just open everything June 1!


----------



## yulilin3

Getting off topic here, 
I think people have different ways to deal with uncertainty. For this particular situation I know the facts, I know the trends, I know about CM schedules and what they've done in SDL.
I have a reservation for June 1st at Contemporary, just one night, I made because I was afraid that only onsite guests would get to go to the parks when they reopen.
Will I feel sad that it might get canceled? Sure
Will I say right now that is definitely not happening? No
Is it foolish for me to think that it might still happen? to some, yes
BUT
I deal with stress and uncertainty in different ways that other people, we all do. Some will see the signs and just, for their own sake, say, its definitely not happening and then they can move on. Some people can't deal with any type of hope cause they don't want to be disappointed , i understand that.
BUT
I will never say to you, you are a fool for not having hope or not reacting the same way I do
In the end, we have to wait and see, that's all we can do
o for those hoping that first week of June will still happen, I'm with you and we can celebrate or cry together
For those that are convinced that first week of June, or all of June for that matter, is not happening, I wish you well too.
It's not about who's right and wrong here


----------



## Tissa

I think the one thing we can agree on is that Disney is keeping it's plans to themselves. They know how easy stuff gets leaked out.  The announcement of Disney Springs opening came before the cast members were called back to work.  I can't see that they would call park cm's back before making an official announcement.  It would get out and people will go nuts.    Of course I could be wrong, I'm sitting here at home like everyone else.


----------



## Lisa75

Tissa said:


> I think the one thing we can agree on is that Disney is keeping it's plans to themselves. They know how easy stuff gets leaked out.  The announcement of Disney Springs opening came before the cast members were called back to work.  I can't see that they would call park cm's back before making an official announcement.  It would get out and people will go nuts.    Of course I could be wrong, I'm sitting here at home like everyone else.



Agree!  And I've been hanging in there really well until sometime late last week.  As a DVC Owner with a trip rescheduled and two coming up the lack of communication is getting frustrating and personal though I know it's not and many others are in the same boat.   With a sunk cost (DVC), AP's, and with another month of condo dues being deducted since the closure coming up while not knowing when we can access the properties is getting to me.  

It's not rational, I get it.  More emotional.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

cakebaker said:


> Was it open? Because I will definitely take that as a sign!



I was drinking a Lapu Lapu.  Seemed open to me.


----------



## wilkydelts

@GADisneyDad14 Your picture looks pretty deserted. Are you sure you didn't break in like the person who set up shop on Discovery Island?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

wilkydelts said:


> @GADisneyDad14 Your picture looks pretty deserted. Are you sure you didn't break in like the person who set up shop on Discovery Island?


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Lisa75 said:


> Agree!  And I've been hanging in there really well until sometime late last week.  As a DVC Owner with a trip rescheduled and two coming up the lack of communication is getting frustrating and personal though I know it's not and many others are in the same boat.   With a sunk cost (DVC), AP's, and with another month of condo dues being deducted since the closure coming up while not knowing when we can access the properties is getting to me.
> 
> It's not rational, I get it.  More emotional.


I think it's completely understandable-- this Covid19 crisis and the uncertainty on all aspects of our lives makes your feelings justified.  You have every right to be emotional.

As an aside, I've been considering buying into DVC once my youngest is out of daycare (due to expenses) and this has made me rethink it.  I think their communication, or lackthereof to their owners, has been dismal.  I know they can't promise anything right now, but I haven't been really thrilled with how they've handled it.


----------



## DisOrBust

Sorry if it has been asked but wouldn't the Union be contacted when they call back cast?  How much notice would they get that they are called back?


----------



## Violetspider

DisOrBust said:


> Sorry if it has been asked but wouldn't the Union be contacted when they call back cast?  How much notice would they get that they are called back?


Great question! Considering schedules only come out one week in advance normally, probably one week notice is all that's required by their contract. I haven't had a one week notice schedule in my entire working life. Two weeks has been my minimum when I had a none set schedule. How does one cope with such short notice?


----------



## Yooperroo

Violetspider said:


> Great question! Considering schedules only come out one week in advance normally, probably one week notice is all that's required by their contract. I haven't had a one week notice schedule in my entire working life. Two weeks has been my minimum when I had a none set schedule. How does one cope with such short notice?


I read several places that union contracts state they will only need to give 5 days notice online to be called back from furlough.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

@yulilin3 .. question please..  Do you have any CM friends/contacts who work in the “behind the scenes” areas?  Facilities, custodial,  print shop, logistics, ride maintenance, etc... Maybe their call backs would shed a more accurate light on reopening?


----------



## PrincessDuck

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I think it's completely understandable-- this Covid19 crisis and the uncertainty on all aspects of our lives makes your feelings justified.  You have every right to be emotional.
> 
> As an aside, I've been considering buying into DVC once my youngest is out of daycare (due to expenses) and this has made me rethink it.  I think their communication, or lackthereof to their owners, has been dismal.  I know they can't promise anything right now, but I haven't been really thrilled with how they've handled it.



As a DVC owner who has had to cancel two trips during this, I have had no problem with the communication from DVC.  They have let us know information as they have been able to figure it out.  I was able to talk twice to someone on the phone that was very helpful in cancelling trips and moving around points.  I think that some people have different expectations which has ended up with people getting upset at the perceived lack of communication. I don't need a daily hand holding email.  I understood that they just didn't have all the answers right away and that they are dealing with unknowns.

I guess all of that to say that I would not make your decision on DVC on what some people have called a "lack of communication."


----------



## sponica

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I was drinking a Lapu Lapu.  Seemed open to me.
> 
> View attachment 494500



New goals, roll my canceled trip money into a Poly stay sometime next year.


----------



## yulilin3

OnceUponATime15 said:


> @yulilin3 .. question please..  Do you have any CM friends/contacts who work in the “behind the scenes” areas?  Facilities, custodial,  print shop, logistics, ride maintenance, etc... Maybe their call backs would shed a more accurate light on reopening?


not behind the scenes.
I have a friend who works with the media department (all those specials on tv like the Christmas, thanksgiving and any documentary style shot inside the parks) he's not been called back (he's salaried) unless he has and can't tell me, I bother him constantly  
Neither has a lead coordinator for MK custodial (she's salaried)
Or my friend who sings in the Move it shake it parade
All my other friends are pretty much front of the line CM, merchandise at Beach Club, MK strollers, DHS animation courtyard, 
I only have one friend that is working right now and she's lead at the DVC call center, I have also bothered her constantly and she says they don't have an opening date yet


----------



## OnceUponATime15

yulilin3 said:


> not behind the scenes.
> I have a friend who works with the media department (all those specials on tv like the Christmas, thanksgiving and any documentary style shot inside the parks) he's not been called back (he's salaried) unless he has and can't tell me, I bother him constantly
> Neither has a lead coordinator for MK custodial (she's salaried)
> Or my friend who sings in the Move it shake it parade
> All my other friends are pretty much front of the line CM, merchandise at Beach Club, MK strollers, DHS animation courtyard,
> I only have one friend that is working right now and she's lead at the DVC call center, I have also bothered her constantly and she says they don't have an opening date yet



Thanks!! I appreciate your reply 

I also appreciate all your efforts to keep us informed & up to date..


----------



## jacobzking

Tissa said:


> I think the one thing we can agree on is that Disney is keeping it's plans to themselves. They know how easy stuff gets leaked out.  The announcement of Disney Springs opening came before the cast members were called back to work.  I can't see that they would call park cm's back before making an official announcement.  It would get out and people will go nuts.    Of course I could be wrong, I'm sitting here at home like everyone else.



None of the locations that are opening in Disney Springs are owned by Disney.  But Disney Springs custodians have been called back as of now.


----------



## brockash

wilkydelts said:


> @brockash it is not about fooling ourselves. It could be closed, but no one knows. You keep talking in absolutes and if someone is not following these pageS regularly and sees your posts they will get incorrect information. You may have given up on June and you may be right but I will continue to counter over and over when people make absolutes about masks, closings, etc.
> 
> There is no official word from Disney on the month of June or the procedures that will be put in place.


There hasn't been official word about May either, so are you thinking there's a chance for May?  I think what's frustrating is that there is never an official word from Disney which makes lots of ppl get their hopes up.  You can certainly still hope for a miracle. but the writing is very largely all over the wall that parks will not be open in May and/or June and it's clear Disney is not going to make any official statement other than quietly cancel all reservations about 3 weeks prior to each reservation.  I lived in hope and what many ppl. called fantasy for the last 2 months, but after last Friday it's clear what the reality is.


----------



## wilkydelts

@brockash Disney cancelling a person’s reservation weekly is official word. It can not be anymore official than that. Therefore until there is a declared opening date it seems to be the trend that people will get there individual news on a weekly basis. Again there are no absolutes and nothing has been decided for the month of June or forthcoming months. To post otherwise is incorrect.

@yullin3 posted a great message about this earlier this morning


----------



## dmband

First, if Disney or anywhere else knows they are not going to do something like be open, the more notice the better. Giving a weeks notice for people to cancel flights, look at posable rebooking and other stuff is disrespectful at best IMO.

Second, does anyone know how much notice employees got for Shanghai opening? It may be in the contract they only need a weeks notice but that’s a normal situation. There is nothing normal about a full blown reopen with new standards. I think you would need more than a week to make sure everyone knows and understands the policy’s being put in place


----------



## Sarahslay

OnceUponATime15 said:


> @yulilin3 .. question please..  Do you have any CM friends/contacts who work in the “behind the scenes” areas?  Facilities, custodial,  print shop, logistics, ride maintenance, etc... Maybe their call backs would shed a more accurate light on reopening?


I have a friend that works in logistics and she pretty much has nothing to share (she's not allowed to anyway). The only thing she's said to me is that Disney won't make any move until Florida moves in to its next phase. They honestly can't make any decision until they see how the data is playing out in the state, it would be unwise to call back CMs before FL moves in to Phase 2 and then that move to Phase 2 doesn't come in time. She has heard no dates, no news, nothing, just that it all depends on the data trends.


----------



## brockash

wilkydelts said:


> @brockash Disney cancelling a person’s reservation weekly is official word. It can not be anymore official than that. Therefore until there is a declared opening date it seems to be the trend that people will get there individual news on a weekly basis. Again there are no absolutes and nothing has been decided for the month of June or forthcoming months. To post otherwise is incorrect.
> 
> @yullin3 posted a great message about this earlier this morning


Fair enough... I'm just on the side of being realistic at this point, due to the fact that I had been so hopeful for so long, but after last Friday for me realistically I know what all the signs mean in Disney terms.  I mean no offense to those who still want to be hopeful; I just know what it feels like to be pretty disappointed when/if it doesn't happen.  

On the other note about Disney...that os not making any kind of official statement; just canceling 1 week at a time, and it is frustrating to me that they obviously know a certain amount of time is totally off the table at this point (they'd have to take actions in advance to prepare to open the parks) and yet they won't announce that parks won't be open until at least.... some date.  I understand they have their reasons, but it's frustrating to me as a guest and planner for them to know for certain (there's no way they don't know for sure they won't be open through a certain date) and yet letting guests hold out hope for something Disney already knows there's no chance of.

All in all it's just a crappy situation and honestly me worrying about my disney trip is trivial in the grand scheme of things and I know there's no easy answer anywhere, but I'm just trying to be more realistic at this point.


----------



## kelsum01

I'm curious; how many people actually have flights scheduled to arrive in early June for a Disney trip?  What will you do if they tell you one week in advance that Disney isn't opening?  We have a back up plan that we'll fly into Orlando and drive to Longboat Key for the week but we would need to cancel that trip one week in advance or forfeit our deposit.  This is really getting down to the wire, as we are flying into Orlando on 5/29.


----------



## Yooperroo

kelsum01 said:


> I'm curious; how many people actually have flights scheduled to arrive in early June for a Disney trip?  What will you do if they tell you one week in advance that Disney isn't opening?  We have a back up plan that we'll fly into Orlando and drive to Longboat Key for the week but we would need to cancel that trip one week in advance or forfeit our deposit.  This is really getting down to the wire, as we are flying into Orlando on 5/29.


I cancelled my flights once Delta extended their flight cancel policy through the end of June. They had changed my flight home so that we'd miss a connection anyway, so it wasn't going to work. We also have a backup Disney trip booked in July. I'll just book new last minute flights if either of them end up happening.


----------



## enchantedpixiedust

kelsum01 said:


> I'm curious; how many people actually have flights scheduled to arrive in early June for a Disney trip?  What will you do if they tell you one week in advance that Disney isn't opening?  We have a back up plan that we'll fly into Orlando and drive to Longboat Key for the week but we would need to cancel that trip one week in advance or forfeit our deposit.  This is really getting down to the wire, as we are flying into Orlando on 5/29.



We have Southwest flights from Dallas June 1 - 8.  I'm booking a backup trip to St Augustine today still using those flights but will prob still schedule a night for Disney Springs towards the end.  That said, if resorts/resort pools only are open we'll still stay at Kidani and do day trips probably. 

If cancelled we'll reschedule for early August I suppose.


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.wftv.com/news/local/liv...display-lake-eola/7H3THGLA3FGE3OI6F4XZZZ3TRM/
If Orlando is cancelling fireworks, I would imagine Disney will do the same


----------



## evino526

Jrb1979 said:


> If Orlando is cancelling fireworks, I would imagine Disney will do the same




Not necessarily. Disney has more control over who and how people can view them. It's more difficult for the city of Orlando to do that in a public space where people can gather all over.


----------



## yulilin3

dmband said:


> First, if Disney or anywhere else knows they are not going to do something like be open, the more notice the better. Giving a weeks notice for people to cancel flights, look at posable rebooking and other stuff is disrespectful at best IMO.
> 
> Second, does anyone know how much notice employees got for Shanghai opening? It may be in the contract they only need a weeks notice but that’s a normal situation. There is nothing normal about a full blown reopen with new standards. I think you would need more than a week to make sure everyone knows and understands the policy’s being put in place


The union is only giving them up to 5 days in advance . Remember SDL is not the same,  operations wise,  as here


----------



## wilkydelts

@brockash I do completely agree with you regarding May, it should’ve been cancelled in 2 week increments at minimum. I am not trying to sell hope. My date is June 23 and I’m very unsure at this point. 
There is just so much incorrect information floating around that it is causing people to react improperly. People have to make the best decision for their situation as they can. This requires information and right now that information is “there is no official information” which is frustrating as heck but it is the correct information to present


----------



## figment5

kelsum01 said:


> I'm curious; how many people actually have flights scheduled to arrive in early June for a Disney trip?  What will you do if they tell you one week in advance that Disney isn't opening?  We have a back up plan that we'll fly into Orlando and drive to Longboat Key for the week but we would need to cancel that trip one week in advance or forfeit our deposit.  This is really getting down to the wire, as we are flying into Orlando on 5/29.


I fly in 5/24 because we are spending a week with my parents, so I hope I get enough notice for our June 1st trip since we fly in so much earlier.


----------



## wilkydelts

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.wftv.com/news/local/liv...display-lake-eola/7H3THGLA3FGE3OI6F4XZZZ3TRM/
> If Orlando is cancelling fireworks, I would imagine Disney will do the same




I talked about this on the June thread and Disney dealing with July 4th is the idea that makes me the most worried about June. 

This is my speculation.  If they can not open by June 21st-ish they will not open until after July 4th. I do not see them in anyway opening the week of July 4th as the first week open with no previous weeks experience to build off of.

My biggest worry is Disney does not want to worry about the debate around 4th of July fireworks and will stay closed to avoid it.


----------



## kelsum01

wilkydelts said:


> I talked about this on the June thread and Disney dealing with July 4th is the idea that makes me the most worried about June.
> 
> This is my speculation.  If they can not open by June 21st-ish they will not open until after July 4th. I do not see them in anyway opening the week of July 4th as the first week open with no previous weeks experience to build off of.
> 
> My biggest worry is Disney does not want to worry about the debate around 4th of July fireworks and will stay closed to avoid it.


They could just choose to close that day, but open earlier.  Or simply not have fireworks.  Lots of options for them to choose from.


----------



## wilkydelts

kelsum01 said:


> They could just choose to close that day, but open earlier.  Or simply not have fireworks.  Lots of options for them to choose from.



I agree there are many options just worried path of least resistance is to not be open.


----------



## Milo247

enchantedpixiedust said:


> We have Southwest flights from Dallas June 1 - 8.  I'm booking a backup trip to St Augustine today still using those flights but will prob still schedule a night for Disney Springs towards the end.  That said, if resorts/resort pools only are open we'll still stay at Kidani and do day trips probably.
> 
> If cancelled we'll reschedule for early August I suppose.



We are also flying SW from Dallas on June 1 returning June 10. If the parks are closed we will cancel and rebook.


----------



## brockash

kelsum01 said:


> I'm curious; how many people actually have flights scheduled to arrive in early June for a Disney trip?  What will you do if they tell you one week in advance that Disney isn't opening?  We have a back up plan that we'll fly into Orlando and drive to Longboat Key for the week but we would need to cancel that trip one week in advance or forfeit our deposit.  This is really getting down to the wire, as we are flying into Orlando on 5/29.


We do, but through SW, so we have some easier flexibility in terms of canceling.  I'd really be stressing if I was booked on a different airline though.


----------



## UofMGuy423

We fly in on Delta June 13th and can reschedule for up to 2 years now.  Staying at the Poly.   If the parks are closed, we’ll cancel and rebook for 2021.   Just waiting until Disney makes a decision about that week.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

kelsum01 said:


> how many people actually have flights scheduled to arrive in early June for a Disney trip? What will you do if they tell you one week in advance that Disney isn't opening?


We’re supposed to arrive June 22. If Disney cancels our trip, we will either change with no fee to a flight at a later date or just take airline credit for future use. I have a backup trip planned in July, and we travel very frequently (around once a month, not just to Disney) so even though United won’t refund our tickets, it’s not necessarily a loss.


----------



## MimiDee905

Didn't someone mention that Disney starts rolling out cancellations on Wednesday? And we'd be at the first week of June? Has anyone heard anything? Or am I getting my timing wrong?


----------



## wilkydelts

MimiDee905 said:


> Didn't someone mention that Disney starts rolling out cancellations on Wednesday? And we'd be at the first week of June? Has anyone heard anything? Or am I getting my timing wrong?



Today or tomorrow would be the day. It does not appear anyone has reported cancellations yet. I am watching diligently.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

MimiDee905 said:


> Didn't someone mention that Disney starts rolling out cancellations on Wednesday? And we'd be at the first week of June? Has anyone heard anything? Or am I getting my timing wrong?


There is another thread that you may want to follow. I hope that this works.....
https://www.disboards.com/threads/l...ontinued-resort-closure-news-updates.3800034/


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

wilkydelts said:


> Today or tomorrow would be the day. It does not appear anyone has reported cancellations yet. I am watching diligently.


Len Testa of TouringPlans just posted this on their chat app...
‘For what it's worth, a Liner forwarded me an email from Shades of Green saying the current plan is for them to be open June 1. (Yes, June.)‘


----------



## yulilin3

Merchandise cm just got an email from their union,  it states 
Recall will begin shortly only for full time Disney springs cm


----------



## figment5

yulilin3 said:


> Merchandise cm just got an email from their union,  it states
> Recall will begin shortly only for full time Disney springs cm


A small glimmer of hope for my June trip


----------



## osufeth24

I wonder if my place of work (sports complex) is waiting for Disney/Universal to make an opening announcement as well.  We were shooting for a June1 opening, but haven't heard a peep in the last 2 weeks.   We closed the day before Disney did.  I get the sense a lot of places that deals with customer service on a large scale like we do (not quite as much as disney though, but we usually do have several thousand walk through our place each day), are thinking, if Disney thinks its safe to reopen, than we should too


----------



## Spridell

Being reported on Twitter that all Disney owned stores at DS will open on May 24th


----------



## osufeth24

Spridell said:


> Being reported on Twitter that all Disney owned stores at DS will open on May 24th


----------



## Spridell

Here is the article. Don't know if I am allowed to post. But delete if I am not

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/a...al-reopening-1294506?__twitter_impression=tru


----------



## cakebaker

Spridell said:


> Here is the article. Don't know if I am allowed to post. But delete if I am not
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/a...al-reopening-1294506?__twitter_impression=tru


CM's are being called back on the 24th. I'm not clear if they're opening that day. The procedures and requirements are for DS only.


----------



## yulilin3

Just posted email from the union in the other thread. The FT merchandise CM are being recalled for the 24th. what is unclear is that if the 24 the stores will be open or if it's their first day of whatever retraining they will get


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Gosh bless, got an e-mail from Disney just now.....

.... it was just an e-mail promoting more #DisneyMagicMoments from the Disney Parks Blog.  

Gave me a freakin' heart attack.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> Just posted email from the union in the other thread. The FT merchandise CM are being recalled for the 24th. what is unclear is that if the 24 the stores will be open or if it's their first day of whatever retraining they will get


The article on the Hollywood Reporter- not sure if that's reliable or not- that says they start working 7 days after the 20th opening. "The next phase will start seven days later when Disney retail shops, such as World of Disney Store, and Disney eateries reopen, the union president said. For that, an additional 59 custodians will report back to work on May 24. "


----------



## yulilin3

To me new procedures in merchandise can be taught rather quickly,  just a day really or even less.  Put the marks on the floor and remind people of social distancing. Teach cm how to properly use their masks ans how often to wash hands or sanitizer


----------



## ArielSRL

MimiDee905 said:


> Didn't someone mention that Disney starts rolling out cancellations on Wednesday? And we'd be at the first week of June? Has anyone heard anything? Or am I getting my timing wrong?


Yes, usually on Wednesday but last week it was fairly late when it started getting posted.


----------



## kelsum01

Sweet, fancy, Moses, I need to stay away from these forums!  Talk about your highs and lows, I don't think my blood pressure can take it!!!


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> To me new procedures in merchandise can be taught rather quickly,  just a day really or even less.  Put the marks on the floor and remind people of social distancing. Teach cm how to properly use their masks ans how often to wash hands or sanitizer


Now they are saying May 27

So looks like ur right. Quick training and then open.


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> Now they are saying May 27
> 
> So looks like ur right. Quick training and then open.


Im just happy at least some cm will be able to get back to work


----------



## figment5

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Gosh bless, got an e-mail from Disney just now.....
> 
> .... it was just an e-mail promoting more #DisneyMagicMoments from the Disney Parks Blog.
> 
> Gave me a freakin' heart attack.


I got the same...lol...I was like nooooooooooo...until I read it. I thought they were canceling my trip


----------



## wilkydelts

I do not know what this means but wanted to share. I was booked for one night at the Disney Springs Best Western on June 23 and I just got an cancellation notice from them saying they are cancelling all reservations until June 30. In fact it has already been removed from my MDE. I was worried about this and any capacity regulations WDW put into place so I booked the same night at CBR when capacity speculation started, so at least I am covered.


----------



## disneydad23

Welp.  Bit the bullet.  Moved our 6/4/20-6/14/20 trip (formerly 3/18/20-3/28/20) to next spring break.  It wasn’t as much of a bummer as the first cancellation and I’m honestly relieved now.  Reset the countdown — 308 days left!!!


----------



## Leigh L

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Len Testa of TouringPlans just posted this on their chat app...
> ‘For what it's worth, a Liner forwarded me an email from Shades of Green saying the current plan is for them to be open June 1. (Yes, June.)‘


Unrelated but kind of related...
DH sent an email to Shades of Green yesterday to order 2 more tickets for our August trip (hopeful!). He did skip a step since we didn't have to wait for them to send us the order forms, but still, we weren't expecting to hear back for several days. He got a callback less than 24 hours later and already received a shipping code that the tickets were sent out.  Sounds like they're maybe ready to get back to business.


----------



## dmband

disneydad23 said:


> Welp.  Bit the bullet.  Moved our 6/4/20-6/14/20 trip (formerly 3/18/20-3/28/20) to next spring break.  It wasn’t as much of a bummer as the first cancellation and I’m honestly relieved now.  Reset the countdown — 308 days left!!!


did you actually book it? If so how, I can only do till 12/31/20 check in and then it gives me to 1/30/21 check out


----------



## disneydad23

dmband said:


> did you actually book it? If so how, I can only do till 12/31/20 check in and then it gives me to 1/30/21 check out


Yeah, called and moved the dates.  Prices are absurd per usual, but once the discounts hit in the fall, I’ll call back and adjust the them.  I have to call back and adjust our tickets later because we purchased those separately.


----------



## EmCredible

I have a trip planned from 6/16-6/20 at CR. I was able to customize and order magic bands several days ago. This evening when I looked at “my plans”, it doesn’t show any of my fast passes now. Only dining and resort reservations. Not sure if this is a normal glitch but I was able to see them this morning and now they are gone.


----------



## evino526

EmCredible said:


> I have a trip planned from 6/16-6/20 at CR. I was able to customize and order magic bands several days ago. This evening when I looked at “my plans”, it doesn’t show any of my fast passes now. Only dining and resort reservations. Not sure if this is a normal glitch but I was able to see them this morning and now they are gone.



My trip isn't until November, so I don't have any Fastpasses, but I'm seeing a note in MDE that says, "We cannot display your FastPass+ details right now. You can still add or modify other plans.". Seems like maintenance or an issue with their system. I think you're safe (at least for now).


----------



## figment5

EmCredible said:


> I have a trip planned from 6/16-6/20 at CR. I was able to customize and order magic bands several days ago. This evening when I looked at “my plans”, it doesn’t show any of my fast passes now. Only dining and resort reservations. Not sure if this is a normal glitch but I was able to see them this morning and now they are gone.


I just checked and all mine are missing too 6/1-6/10


----------



## Lisa75

My fast passes just disappeared also for June 17-21.  Dining and resort still there.  Could be that they are planning something different like the virtual lines.  I’m also wondering if park hours might be limited in a way that renders some booked fast passes irrelevant anyway. Just guessing.


----------



## wilkydelts

Obviously I am a bit concerned too because mine are not showing either for June 23 but I saw them less than an hour ago so I am just assuming glitch or update


----------



## Lisa75

Today though I was able to update my online check in to change a room request on a DVC stay and I called member services and was able to add dme.


----------



## tikilyn

Oh no! Mine are gone too. Suppose to be checking in 6/1-6/8


----------



## evino526

Apparently my previous post got lost in the noise...my My Disney Experience is showing "We cannot display your FastPass+ details right now. You can still add or modify other plans.". My trip isn't until November, so I don't have any FP+ selections. This sounds like maintenance or an outage. I wouldn't be too concerned as of right now.


----------



## Yooperroo

Add me to the list. Reservations in both June and July and the website says they can't display my fastpass+ reservations right now.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

evino526 said:


> Apparently my post got lost in the noise...my My Disney Experience is showing "We cannot display your FastPass+ details right now. You can still add or modify other plans.". My trip isn't until November, so I don't have any FP+ selections. This sounds like maintenance or an outage. I wouldn't be too concerned as of right now.



This would be my take as well.  They could be up to “something,” or could just be maintenance or outage as well (MDE certainly has the track record to make it plausible).


----------



## evino526

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This would be my take as well.  They could be up to “something,” or could just be maintenance or outage as well (MDE certainly has the track record to make it plausible).



Agreed that they could still be up to something. I only say I wouldn't be too concerned because I've seen messages similar around FP+ and dining reservations when planning previous trips. We'll know soon enough...


----------



## Tbella

I have a July trip planned that I booked fastpasses for on Monday and they are all gone.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I am among those with a few June trips scheduled (backups and hedging).  While we’d love to make something work, we have frankly written them off mentally - just one part of a whole ball of uncertain summer schedules of camps, sports, etc.  While our problems are small, I do have to laugh at the uncertainty of it all.

I’d like to think we’re pretty level headed in our approach - we’ll size up the situation at hand and make the best decisions when more information is known.  I’m sensitive to a ‘false hope’ that may have sprung with no cancellation notices going out today (hard not to let it creep in your mind), and Disney’s rather dire warning about possible reopening operations on their website lingers in the back of my mind. 

I follow Disney ‘patterns’ and often when you find a pattern or think you have something figured out, they throw an unexpected curveball.   So I’m trying not to read too much into today.  Tomorrow could easily bring a wipeout of the first week of June on the park calendars (which has been happening on Thursdays) and we’re back to where we started. 

Just such a strange situation in trying to determine how to process/feel/plan. 

Sorry if that reads pessimistic - I’m really not - just trying to stay open minded.   And hold on to my Lapu Lapu dreams.


----------



## ktb2002

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I am among those with a few June trips scheduled (backups and hedging).  While we’d love to make something work, we have frankly written them off mentally - just one part of a whole ball of uncertain summer schedules of camps, sports, etc.  While our problems are small, I do have to laugh at the uncertainty of it all.
> 
> I’d like to think we’re pretty level headed in our approach - we’ll size up the situation at hand and make the best decisions when more information is known.  I’m sensitive to a ‘false hope’ that may have sprung with no cancellation notices going out today (hard not to let it creep in your mind), and Disney’s rather dire warning about possible reopening operations on their website lingers in the back of my mind.
> 
> I follow Disney ‘patterns’ and often when you find a pattern or think you have something figured out, they throw an unexpected curveball.   So I’m trying not to read too much into today.  Tomorrow could easily bring a wipeout of the first week of June on the park calendars (which has been happening on Thursdays) and we’re back to where we started.
> 
> Just such a strange situation in trying to determine how to process/feel/plan.
> 
> Sorry if that reads pessimistic - I’m really not - just trying to stay open minded.   And hold on to my Lapu Lapu dreams.


I’m still holding onto a shred of hope for June 1.  My son graduates from High School Friday (15 min time slot to go into school with only me and get his diploma), he turns 18 on May 31, 8 years ago my husband passed away the night before my son’s birthday.  Please keep drinking those Lapus in your dreams!


----------



## Milo247

Just logged into the website and app and our FP+ are still showing. 6/1-6/10.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

My FP's are showing on the app for 6/18 check in.


----------



## disneyin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I am among those with a few June trips scheduled (backups and hedging).  While we’d love to make something work, we have frankly written them off mentally - just one part of a whole ball of uncertain summer schedules of camps, sports, etc.  While our problems are small, I do have to laugh at the uncertainty of it all.
> 
> I’d like to think we’re pretty level headed in our approach - we’ll size up the situation at hand and make the best decisions when more information is known.  I’m sensitive to a ‘false hope’ that may have sprung with no cancellation notices going out today (hard not to let it creep in your mind), and Disney’s rather dire warning about possible reopening operations on their website lingers in the back of my mind.
> 
> I follow Disney ‘patterns’ and often when you find a pattern or think you have something figured out, they throw an unexpected curveball.   So I’m trying not to read too much into today.  Tomorrow could easily bring a wipeout of the first week of June on the park calendars (which has been happening on Thursdays) and we’re back to where we started.
> 
> Just such a strange situation in trying to determine how to process/feel/plan.
> 
> Sorry if that reads pessimistic - I’m really not - just trying to stay open minded.   And hold on to my Lapu Lapu dreams.


I have been the exact same today, almost grieving the chance to go this summer. Back up trips planned but feeling like none of it will happen. I have been planning just like I always do for trips and feel like I set myself up for the let down


----------



## ktb2002

My June 1 FP are back!!!


----------



## Tbella

Mine are back too. That was heart wrenching!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

evino526 said:


> Apparently my previous post got lost in the noise...my My Disney Experience is showing "We cannot display your FastPass+ details right now. You can still add or modify other plans.". My trip isn't until November, so I don't have any FP+ selections. *This sounds like maintenance or an outage.* I wouldn't be too concerned as of right now.



In the words of some awful cooking show my kids have been watching on Netflix.... NAILED IT!


----------



## tikilyn

Whew!!! FPS going missing makes me sweat a little! Thank god they are back!


----------



## brockash

This probably means nothing, but I logged back into MDE and and we had fastpasses for the 4 of us staying at a disney resort and my niece who will not b staying with us...they live in the area.  All of my nieces fsstpasses for MK and DHS are canceled.  Hers are still there for Epcot and AK.

This is for a June trip...earlier tonight all fastpasses dissapeared, then when I logged back in that was the only change.

Now, we've had glitches in the past where they've taken part of our party off etc. and then they magically reappeared, so it could just be that, but I do find it interesting that only the non resort guest was taken off and only for MK and DHS parks.


ETA:  False alarm (not sure what I was alarming) but after logging in through my sisters account, my nieces fastpasses are still showing, it seems they've just taken her off my friend list lol currently...maybe we had a falling out I didn't know a out


----------



## dismom58

Tbella said:


> I have a July trip planned that I booked fastpasses for on Monday and they are all gone.


Could these fast passes disappearing be a precursor to the daily reservations for entry that Shang Hi used I wonder!


----------



## chad_1138

dismom58 said:


> Could these fast passes disappearing be a precursor to the daily reservations for entry that Shang Hi used I wonder!


Fast passes are back.


----------



## kelsum01

My 6/1 Fast Passes are showing, too! My kids still think our Disney stay is off.  I keep getting their hopes up only to let them down again so I refuse to give them hourly updates.


----------



## ratfam

Everyone planning to go back in the event of a summer opening, just do be careful, do your due diligence and be sure that you have plans to protect yourselves in whatever way you feel is appropriate, as well as contingency planning in the event someone in your group becomes ill or there are unexpected changes in travel (having had to deal with the potential for "stuck" travelers for work earlier this year, I saw the importance of having a contingency plan).  My son will be starting work at the NIH in June and continues to be told to plan for a remote work start, no decision yet on when they will be returning, and they are at the forefront of this.  Sad as we are to have cancelled our first May trip to celebrate his graduation that we moved to August prior to the closure hoping that things would have improved, it was the right decision for us and I think it will be a while until we return.  I share in everyone's love of Disney and have always enjoyed engaging in this community when I have been in planning mode, and I just hope that everyone has access to solid public health information and takes care!


----------



## Sarahslay

ratfam said:


> Everyone planning to go back in the event of a summer opening, just do be careful, do your due diligence and be sure that you have plans to protect yourselves in whatever way you feel is appropriate, as well as contingency planning in the event someone in your group becomes ill or there are unexpected changes in travel (having had to deal with the potential for "stuck" travelers for work earlier this year, I saw the importance of having a contingency plan).  My son will be starting work at the NIH in June and continues to be told to plan for a remote work start, no decision yet on when they will be returning, and they are at the forefront of this.  Sad as we are to have cancelled our first May trip to celebrate his graduation that we moved to August prior to the closure hoping that things would have improved, it was the right decision for us and I think it will be a while until we return.  I share in everyone's love of Disney and have always enjoyed engaging in this community when I have been in planning mode, and I just hope that everyone has access to solid public health information and takes care!


I am planning the way I always do for any trip since illness of any kind and travel issues can happen any time (obviously now more than ever though, obviously). Taking lots of our own masks and hand sanitizers, medicine just in case (I’ve already had the virus, will just take Tylenol and my inhaler just in case), and we’re in Georgia so we can drive back or have someone come get us if need (in case we can’t get a rental car for some reason). Always need to be prepared anyway, just going in to over drive with back up plans on top of back up plans right now.


----------



## ratfam

Sarahslay said:


> I am planning the way I always do for any trip since illness of any kind and travel issues can happen any time (obviously now more than ever though, obviously). Taking lots of our own masks and hand sanitizers, medicine just in case (I’ve already had the virus, will just take Tylenol and my inhaler just in case), and we’re in Georgia so we can drive back or have someone come get us if need (in case we can’t get a rental car for some reason). Always need to be prepared anyway, just going in to over drive with back up plans on top of back up plans right now.


Glad that you recovered back to health!


----------



## maccagerl

Taylor'sMom said:


> Anyone know if Shanghai is doing fireworks since their re-opening?  And if so, how is it working?  Just curious as it MAY be an indicator of what Disney could apply to the US parks.


  I saw a video of the fireworks show including music filmed from outside the gates at Shanghai a few days before they opened- filmed by a fan .


----------



## cakebaker

maccagerl said:


> I saw a video of the fireworks show including music filmed from outside the gates at Shanghai a few days before they opened- filmed by a fan .


What I watched was a light show, no fireworks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Well, email arrived.


----------



## kelsum01

Just got our cancellation for 6/1....


----------



## yulilin3

Me too, June 1-2 Contemporary


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I have a reservation 6/1-6/7 as well as others in June.  I assume it applies to the first one.



*Important: Disney Resort Hotel Closures*
In keeping with our focus on the well-being of our Guests and Cast Members during these rapidly changing times, _Disney Resort_ hotels and theme parks at _Walt Disney World_ Resort are currently closed until further notice.

Your upcoming travel dates are impacted by these closures. You have the option to modify or cancel your _Disney Resort_hotel reservation or _Walt Disney Travel Company_ package up to your original check-in date. If no action is taken, we will process any refund due to your original form of payment if a payment had been made. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your Travel Professional. Note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as nonrefundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for _Walt Disney Travel Company_ packages.

*If you wish to reschedule your vacation for a later time this year, please call 407-939-4251* or your Travel Professional.
Rest assured, we will continue to monitor the situation and make timely decisions based on expert guidance. For the latest information, please visit  *DisneyWorld.com/Updates*.
We thank you for your continued understanding, and we hope to see ya real soon!

​


----------



## Jroceagles

yulilin3 said:


> Me too, June 1-2 Contemporary


I guess Pete was wrong (or his sources were)  UGGGGG


----------



## Shelleyfs

I saw someone posted on facebook that their June 7th trip was canceled as well. Sorry to all who are missing their trips!


----------



## Sandiz08

Shelleyfs said:


> I saw someone posted on facebook that their June 7th trip was canceled as well. Sorry to all who are missing their trips!


So June 7th is the cut off this go around ?


----------



## Duck143

We have a check in on June 8th, but we have ADRs and FPS starting June 5th and everything is still there right now.  
This will be our second trip that I have had to cancel since this started.  I have a third booked for September.  Now I just need the parks to stay closed long enough for our APs to extend to cover that trip.  I'm sorry to everyone having their trips cancelled.  It really stinks, but I hope you can try to enjoy rescheduling them.


----------



## yulilin3

Just called. I could modify my arrival for July and after, they cannot move reservations to any dates of june, she said she doesn't know if the parks will be opening in June but they just can't modify reservations within the month. So i moved mine to July 1st


----------



## Shelleyfs

Another one on a AP page on FB.  This is the farthest one I have seen.


----------



## CastAStone

Shelleyfs said:


> Another one on a AP page on FB.  This is the farthest one I have seen.
> View attachment 494649


I wonder if they're cancelling certain resorts farther out.


----------



## wilkydelts

I have not received any thing for June 23 and my resort is still showing in MDE. I am one night at CBR


----------



## BeachPrincess

I got the e-mail too, arriving June 4, however when I go to MDE, everything is still there.  I assume it will disappear at some point today.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> I wonder if they're cancelling certain resorts farther out.




I'm wondering if AKL is one that won't reopen any time soon because of the animals, but heck they could have moved that woman to another resort!


----------



## Critter2020

EmCredible said:


> I have a trip planned from 6/16-6/20 at CR. I was able to customize and order magic bands several days ago. This evening when I looked at “my plans”, it doesn’t show any of my fast passes now. Only dining and resort reservations. Not sure if this is a normal glitch but I was able to see them this morning and now they are gone.



I just looked, still have my fast passes and reservation for Pop.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I may or may not have split stay reservations covering most of the month of June (and some of July).  

Guess I get to keep having this fun every week. Yay! 

(I already assume most/all will be cancelled or modified so no disappointment, more just laughing at the situation)


----------



## brockash

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm wondering if AKL is one that won't reopen any time soon because of the animals, but heck they could have moved that woman to another resort!


I mean if they were going to be open; they would have moved her...it's just a sign of the reality that is to come.


----------



## Milo247

We just got our email as well. Pete had said they would no longer be offering the free dining. Does anyone have updated information from this round of cancellations?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Milo247 said:


> We just got our email as well. Pete had said they would no longer be offering the free dining. Does anyone have updated information from this round of cancellations?



There are no rebooking offers currently available.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I may or may not have split stay reservations covering most of the month of June (and some of July).
> 
> Guess I get to keep having this fun every week. Yay! ☹
> 
> (I already assume most/all will be cancelled or modified so no disappointment, more just laughing at the situation)


I don't think there's anything wrong with hoping, being realistic and hoping don't have to be opposites. You can hope and still know that they could cancel it.
Anyways, we'll be with you every step of the way


----------



## kate3177

I just called and was able to get my free dining switched from June 1-7 at pop century to July 14-20. The CM had not even been told about the cancellation emails yet, but she said let’s just keep our fingers crossed and try to move the package. It worked and I’m so grateful to her! Sad about June but hopeful for July now!


----------



## Milo247

GADisneyDad14 said:


> There are no rebooking offers currently available.


I guess my question was we had free dining from having to rebook before since Disney cancelled on us earlier. Do we lose free dining because of this closure or will Disney allow the new cancellations to keep free dining.


----------



## Lisa75

And you can still book a June DVC .   I just looked


----------



## Milo247

kate3177 said:


> I just called and was able to get my free dining switched from June 1-7 at pop century to July 14-20. The CM had not even been told about the cancellation emails yet, but she said let’s just keep our fingers crossed and try to move the package. It worked and I’m so grateful to her! Sad about June but hopeful for July now!


Thanks for the info!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Sort of twisted that I’m glad/happy I actually got a cancellation email. I was in the no email camp for prior cancellations.

“Seems” like the emails are pretty abundant today based on posting traffic here and other threads, that’s at least a good thing from a guest communications perspective.


----------



## elgerber

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I may or may not have split stay reservations covering most of the month of June (and some of July).
> 
> Guess I get to keep having this fun every week. Yay! ☹
> 
> (I already assume most/all will be cancelled or modified so no disappointment, more just laughing at the situation)


I have July 1st reservations, and 17 days left to bank my points, eek, I still beg them to decide sooner than they are right now :-(


----------



## DisSurfer878

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I have a reservation 6/1-6/7 as well as others in June.  I assume it applies to the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> *Important: Disney Resort Hotel Closures*
> In keeping with our focus on the well-being of our Guests and Cast Members during these rapidly changing times, _Disney Resort_ hotels and theme parks at _Walt Disney World_ Resort are currently closed until further notice.
> 
> Your upcoming travel dates are impacted by these closures. You have the option to modify or cancel your _Disney Resort_hotel reservation or _Walt Disney Travel Company_ package up to your original check-in date. If no action is taken, we will process any refund due to your original form of payment if a payment had been made. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your Travel Professional. Note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as nonrefundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for _Walt Disney Travel Company_ packages.
> 
> *If you wish to reschedule your vacation for a later time this year, please call 407-939-4251* or your Travel Professional.
> Rest assured, we will continue to monitor the situation and make timely decisions based on expert guidance. For the latest information, please visit  *DisneyWorld.com/Updates*.
> We thank you for your continued understanding, and we hope to see ya real soon!
> 
> 
> ​


Did you receive the free dining promo? I'm curious since it began June 1 originally or if they've now taken that off the table


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DisSurfer878 said:


> Did you receive the free dining promo? I'm curious since it began June 1 originally or if they've now taken that off the table



They stopped offering the free dining rebooking promo sometime last week, if I’m not mistaken.

But no, no free dining or other rebooking offers came with today’s email.


----------



## CastAStone

elgerber said:


> I have July 1st reservations, and 17 days left to bank my points, eek, I still beg them to decide sooner than they are right now :-(


Unless its some impossible to get ressie like AKV Club, I would bank the points on May 31st - you'll likely have the opportunity to rebook if they open.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Shelleyfs said:


> Another one on a AP page on FB.  This is the farthest one I have seen.
> View attachment 494649


No email here. We check in June 27th


----------



## DisSurfer878

GADisneyDad14 said:


> They stopped offering the free dining rebooking promo sometime last week, if I’m not mistaken.
> 
> But no, no free dining or other rebooking offers came with today’s email.


Thanks. I've been a little absentee the last couple of weeks. Trying to teach virtual kindergarten has been kicking my butt 9 ways to Sunday.


----------



## elgerber

CastAStone said:


> Unless its some impossible to get ressie like AKV Club, I would bank the points on May 31st - you'll likely have the opportunity to rebook if they open.


Except then my points will be in my Oct 2020 use year, and I won't have any points to use.  My 2020 points are already reserved for a fall Aulani trip.


----------



## CastAStone

elgerber said:


> Except then my points will be in my Oct 2020 use year, and I won't have any points to use.  My 2020 points are already reserved for a fall Aulani trip.


Ah. Now I see the struggle!


----------



## sponica

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I may or may not have split stay reservations covering most of the month of June (and some of July).
> 
> Guess I get to keep having this fun every week. Yay! ☹
> 
> (I already assume most/all will be cancelled or modified so no disappointment, more just laughing at the situation)



Right now I'm really glad I didn't do the recovery offer and book in June.


----------



## wilkydelts

I just want Disney to hurry up and adjust the hours so we can see who is actually cancelled. So many varying reports right now.


----------



## elgerber

CastAStone said:


> Ah. Now I see the struggle!


Yeah, big pickle


----------



## Shelleyfs

DisSurfer878 said:


> No email here. We check in June 27th


I'm not sure if his criteria made the difference that he was a FL resident with Plat. AP or that he was staying at AKL. 

We were booked for Nov and I changed ours to April 2021, so I have no horse in the near future race, but it is interesting to watch what is happening.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Shelleyfs said:


> I'm not sure if his criteria made the difference that he was a FL resident with Plat. AP or that he was staying at AKL.
> 
> We were booked for Nov and I changed ours to April 2021, so I have no horse in the near future race, but it is interesting to watch what is happening.


Yeah we're looking to move to next spring break at this point.


----------



## CMac72

We were booked for 6/1-6/8 and got our cancellation email this morning as well. I think the hardest part of the whole thing is the rolling cancellations, you re-book to only have the re-booked res get cancelled, and the game starts again. At some point Disney just needs to quit taking bookings until a reopening date set. If that is July, August, sometime in the Fall, or even next year... so be it. 

We may be looking at next Spring Break if my younger kids' SB lines up with my oldest's SB for college like it did this year. It is also my oldest daughter's Senior year so we'll also be planning a senior trip for her as well. I just hate it for our two little ones because this was going to be their first trip and the still ask from time to time if we are going. All I can tell them is that "we hope."


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

yulilin3 said:


> Just called. I could modify my arrival for July and after, they cannot move reservations to any dates of june, she said she doesn't know if the parks will be opening in June but they just can't modify reservations within the month. So i moved mine to July 1st


Sorry to hear that your trip is cancelled, and for all those with June plans.


----------



## cakebaker

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I may or may not have split stay reservations covering most of the month of June (and some of July).
> 
> Guess I get to keep having this fun every week. Yay! ☹
> 
> (I already assume most/all will be cancelled or modified so no disappointment, more just laughing at the situation)


Yup. The second half our trip I’ve broken into separate reservations. We’ll undoubtedly lose the June portion, but we’re hanging in there for July.


----------



## ryman471

Sounds like we got confirmation they are closed at least through June 6th. Any other Check in dates out there beyond June 6th?


----------



## Duck143

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Sort of twisted that I’m glad/happy I actually got a cancellation email. I was in the no email camp for prior cancellations.
> 
> “Seems” like the emails are pretty abundant today based on posting traffic here and other threads, that’s at least a good thing from a guest communications perspective.


I would be happy to get my cancellation email too.  I sort of want to put my focus on a September trip.  I just have to hope the parks stay (mostly) closed until mid July....that's going to throw my planning anxiety into overdrive.


----------



## gatorlisa

No email for me yet. Check in date of 6/10. Never got emails for my 4/29 or 5/13 check in dates, so don't really expect one for 6/10 (although I do expect to cancel it myself due to them not being open). Next up for me is 7/22 I think...I went for late in the month for my July backup plan.


----------



## armerida

ryman471 said:


> Sounds like we got confirmation they are closed at least through June 6th. Any other Check in dates out there beyond June 6th?


Not me personally, but someone posted this morning on the AP Facebook group that their June 8-13 Beach Club res was cancelled. They are AP Florida residents. Someone here on the Dis forums also mentioned an AKL cancellation for the end of June that was also posted in a Facebook group.


----------



## lurkernj

I have 6/5-6/8 booked at POR, currently not a passholder.  I have not been cancelled yet.  In fact, I just went in to do the online check in just to see if I could, and it allowed me to do it.  I don't plan on taking this trip anymore, but thought I'd hang in there to see if they offered anything to move it.  Since there is no incentive, I think I'll just cancel and wait things out.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

gatorlisa said:


> No email for me yet. Check in date of 6/10. Never got emails for my 4/29 or 5/13 check in dates, so don't really expect one for 6/10 (although I do expect to cancel it myself due to them not being open). Next up for me is 7/22 I think...I went for late in the month for my July backup plan.



I also have a June 10th check-in date and no email for me.  Looks like they are still going week by week.  Fastpasses and reservations still in MDE.


----------



## Violetspider

armerida said:


> Not me personally, but someone posted this morning on the AP Facebook group that their June 8-13 Beach Club res was cancelled. They are AP Florida residents. Someone here on the Dis forums also mentioned an AKL cancellation for the end of June that was also posted in a Facebook group.


Both of the later June cancellations that have popped up on FB have been Florida AP holders. It's disconcerting to say the least. I wish someone here could verify with a similar cancellation. It's not making sense.


----------



## pixiedaisy

I had a June 4-11 Pop reservation cancelled.  I’m an out of state AP.


----------



## armerida

Violetspider said:


> Both of the later June cancellations that have popped up on FB have been Florida AP holders. It's disconcerting to say the least. I wish someone here could verify with a similar cancellation. It's not making sense.


I know, right?! I’m an out of state Platinum AP and haven’t been cancelled yet for the end of June, but then again, my Memorial Day weekend trip is still in MDE!


----------



## Fairy62277

I just checked the MDE app and noticed that the Park Hours show as closed through May 30th with hours posted for May 31st and going forward.  We have a reservation 6/23-6/29 and are DVC.  Haven't had anything cancel yet.


----------



## wilkydelts

pixiedaisy said:


> I had a June 4-11 Pop reservation cancelled.  I’m an out of state AP.



This is where it gets confusing cause you may have been cancelled because your trip overlaps the week that definitely appears to be cancelled.


----------



## HollyMD

We have June 1-6 at CBR. Haven’t gotten the cancellation email yet, but since so know nothing everyone does, pretty sure it will be cancelled. Will call Disney later to confirm and rebook again


----------



## nduckles

Fairy62277 said:


> I just checked the MDE app and noticed that the Park Hours show as closed through May 30th with hours posted for May 31st and going forward.  We have a reservation 6/23-6/29 and are DVC.  Haven't had anything cancel yet.



I was just about to post the same thing about the hours still being posted from May 31 onward.  Just odd. Because posting that simple thing would help answer questions without people having to call.


----------



## Castlequeen5

ryman471 said:


> Sounds like we got confirmation they are closed at least through June 6th. Any other Check in dates out there beyond June 6th?


We have a split stay (AOA) June 5-7 and (ASM) June 7-13.  I got the email, but it doesn’t list the dates or resorts impacted.  I’m assuming the whole trip is canceled.  Everything is still in MDE just like our March trip.  Last time (spring break) our reservations/refunds got canceled in pieces as it got closer to the dates.


----------



## yorkieteacher

Welp, I just cancelled our August back up trip I had booked in case our June 19 trip is cancelled. I will rebook at some point after I a.-know for sure our June 19 trip will be cancelled; b.-see what, if any, offers Disney makes for this particular Disney ride I did not want to go on; c.- know FOR SURE Disney will be open when I rebook.  I do not like this particular new Coronacoaster at WDW!


----------



## yulilin3

yorkieteacher said:


> Welp, I just cancelled our August back up trip I had booked in case our June 19 trip is cancelled. I will rebook at some point after I a.-know for sure our June 19 trip will be cancelled; b.-see what, if any, offers Disney makes for this particular Disney ride I did not want to go on; c.- know FOR SURE Disney will be open when I rebook.  I do not like this particular new Coronacoaster at WDW!


you need to trademark Coronacoaster  
we all got fp for it without wanting them


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I’m not on FB and have no idea what goes on within these FB groups we often see reported here, but gosh it sure does seem sometimes the info seems off, or incomplete at best. 

Not meaning to throw shade on any reports, just always seems odd to me.


----------



## CMac72

Milo247 said:


> We just got our email as well. Pete had said they would no longer be offering the free dining. Does anyone have updated information from this round of cancellations?


Heard this on the Dis Unplugged as well and was wondering if it was true. The way he made it sound is that regardless of who cancels, us or Disney, the free dining would not be offered for the new reservation. He said no exceptions. So, if we were offered the free dining as part of a recovery reservation and then that reservation gets cancelled BY DISNEY, are they not allowing it to be added onto a new one when they are the ones who canceled?

Then I see this...


kate3177 said:


> I just called and was able to get my free dining switched from June 1-7 at pop century to July 14-20. The CM had not even been told about the cancellation emails yet, but she said let’s just keep our fingers crossed and try to move the package. It worked and I’m so grateful to her! Sad about June but hopeful for July now!


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

I had an AP Room only May 23rd - June 2nd at CBR & 1 night on June 3rd AKV.  They have cancelled all the dining, villains and Cirque reservations, but my room reservations have not been cancelled yet.  My husband who is on another board say that it's now closed through June 6th.  So sad.


----------



## Sarahslay

yorkieteacher said:


> Welp, I just cancelled our August back up trip I had booked in case our June 19 trip is cancelled. I will rebook at some point after I a.-know for sure our June 19 trip will be cancelled; b.-see what, if any, offers Disney makes for this particular Disney ride I did not want to go on; c.- know FOR SURE Disney will be open when I rebook.  I do not like this particular new Coronacoaster at WDW!


This ride needs to be more navi river journey than its current journey in to imagination. I would much rather have short and uneventful than annoyingly long, with some stinky parts, where I continue to wonder how long until I can get off.


----------



## wilkydelts

Leave Figment out of this!


----------



## Sarahslay

wilkydelts said:


> Leave Figment out of this!


Listen, I actually LOVE the character of figment, but the current ride doesn’t do him any justice.


----------



## bastraker

We got our cancellation email this morning.  6/3-6/8. We are out of state DVC AP.  Had beach club booked on cash with AP discount. 

Now I'm wondering if we should still come to Florida since we have the airfare already.  Maybe go to Universal if they are open.


----------



## yankeesfan123

bastraker said:


> We got our cancellation email this morning.  6/3-6/8. We are out of state DVC AP.  Had beach club booked on cash with AP discount.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if we should still come to Florida since we have the airfare already.  Maybe go to Universal if they are open.


Or a beach! Sounds nice (depending on where you’re from)


----------



## lovethattink

Question about expiring AP that was paid in full. Ds’s AP expires May 21. Do I need to renew it before May 21 to get days extended or will that still happen automatically if I don’t call?


----------



## kate3177

CMac72 said:


> Heard this on the Dis Unplugged as well and was wondering if it was true. The way he made it sound is that regardless of who cancels, us or Disney, the free dining would not be offered for the new reservation. He said no exceptions. So, if we were offered the free dining as part of a recovery reservation and then that reservation gets cancelled BY DISNEY, are they not allowing it to be added onto a new one when they are the ones who canceled?
> 
> Then I see this...


They did let me this morning but I had to modify my package from June 1-7 to July 14-20 to keep my free dining recovery package. I got the email at 10:40am and called Disney at 10:52 am. We have a family of four who all are over 10 so the dining plan can save us a lot of money. I did not count on it after they took the offer away but asked and the CM said she’d try it. It did work, and I was surprised and happy that we were still able to keep the recovery offer. I haven’t heard of any one else being able to do it yet but that was my experience this morning. I’ve checked my reservation on MDE multiple times to make sure it all looks good for July with the dining too!


----------



## andyman8

lovethattink said:


> Question about expiring AP that was paid in full. Ds’s AP expires May 21. Do I need to renew it before May 21 to get days extended or will that still happen automatically if I don’t call?


I called Passholder Support with basically the same question and the CM told me that once the parks reopen, my pass expiration would change on MDE to the extended date. Because of that, I would therefore have a new “renew by” deadline, so he said I should just wait until my pass is extended and renew within my new renewal window.


----------



## bastraker

yankeesfan123 said:


> Or a beach! Sounds nice (depending on where you’re from)


Yes maybe a beach or a combination. We are from New Jersey so I need warmth.


----------



## bigOlkid

ryman471 said:


> Sounds like we got confirmation they are closed at least through June 6th. Any other Check in dates out there beyond June 6th?


We check in on the 7th. Nothing yet.


----------



## wilkydelts

Hours on Disney website have been removed up through 6/6. Nothing beyond that has been removed continuing their one week at a time plan.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

bastraker said:


> We got our cancellation email this morning.  6/3-6/8. We are out of state DVC AP.  Had beach club booked on cash with AP discount.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if we should still come to Florida since we have the airfare already.  Maybe go to Universal if they are open.



The beaches are open, and people are having a wonderful time.  

It will be interesting to see if Universal opens first. I thought we had concluded that Universal and Disney and Seaworld all wanted to open at the same time, but Universal is opening CityWalk before Disney is opening DS. If Universal opens first, I would definitely consider shifting our vacation to there, too.


----------



## Princess Jasmine

bastraker said:


> Yes maybe a beach or a combination. We are from New Jersey so I need warmth.



Not sure if you are aware but travelers from NJ are still under orders from the governor to self isolate for 14 days when they arrive in Florida.


----------



## imjustafatkid

wilkydelts said:


> Hours on Disney website have been removed up through 6/6. Nothing beyond that has been removed continuing their one week at a time plan.



Ridiculous. I'm starting to lose faith in the leadership team at Disney. There's no reason for them to be closed in June.


----------



## cakebaker

wilkydelts said:


> Hours on Disney website have been removed up through 6/6. Nothing beyond that has been removed continuing their one week at a time plan.


I used to understand the need to space out cancellations, but at this point  hire more people to man the phones. This week by week for their own convenience is getting old. At some point they need to consider their customers.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

imjustafatkid said:


> Ridiculous. I'm starting to lose faith in the leadership team at Disney. There's no reason for them to be closed in June.


Disney literally cannot open under current Florida rules.  And many states still have stay-at-home orders in place past June 1.  And coronavirus cases and deaths continue to rise.  I mean, they certainly have some reason not to open June 1.


----------



## cmarsh31

CastAStone said:


> Unless its some impossible to get ressie like AKV Club, I would bank the points on May 31st - you'll likely have the opportunity to rebook if they open.



I'm holding one night AKV Club and 3 nights in AKV 2bd-value! Double-unicorn for mid-July. I need some positive vibes! Waiting til 31 days...


----------



## Lisa75

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> The beaches are open, and people are having a wonderful time.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if Universal opens first. I thought we had concluded that Universal and Disney and Seaworld all wanted to open at the same time, but Universal is opening CityWalk before Disney is opening DS. If Universal opens first, I would definitely consider shifting our vacation to there, too.


We are still coming also if our DVC gets canceled for 6/17-21.  Have cheap SW fare and we come often so a change of scenery maybe a pool, some sun, and shopping and dining is fine for us.  I called Swan and Dolphin.  They claim they will be open for those dates regardless.  If that helps anyone.  Booked at the Dolphin.  Always wanted to stay there but never a reason to spend the money versus using points.  Here’s a chance.  Still hope to cancel that if Saratoga is a go.


----------



## boxer11

Walt Disney and unions representing workers at Florida’s Walt Disney World have reached an agreement on safeguards to protect employees from coronavirus, a union statement said on Thursday, removing one of the company’s hurdles to reopening its popular theme parks.
The measures include mandatory masks for workers and guests and social distancing practices, according to a statement from the Service Trades Council Union, which represents thousands of workers at Walt Disney World in Orlando, Florida.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

imjustafatkid said:


> Ridiculous. I'm starting to lose faith in the leadership team at Disney. There's no reason for them to be closed in June.



I have to guess you are soliciting a response from just about everyone here? Or, and forgive me if I am wrong, you have not see the news, radio or internet over the past month. Things have not changed much... except my chicken wing joint in Iowa county Wisconsin is once again open (prayers answered).


----------



## 5 Disney Fans

Any idea on what might happen to reservations that start in June but end in July in the event of a July opening?  Will they cancel the whole trip if a 26-Jun check in or just cancel the June days and keep the July dates?  Staying on my DVC points.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

5 Disney Fans said:


> Any idea on what might happen to reservations that start in June but end in July in the event of a July opening?  Will they cancel the whole trip if a 26-Jun check in or just cancel the June days and keep the July dates?  Staying on my DVC points.



In all likelihood they will not modify your vacation-- they will cancel it.


----------



## cakebaker

5 Disney Fans said:


> Any idea on what might happen to reservations that start in June but end in July in the event of a July opening?  Will they cancel the whole trip if a 26-Jun check in or just cancel the June days and keep the July dates?  Staying on my DVC points.


If it’s a straight thru reservation, they will cancel the entire reservation. At least that’s how they’ve been doing it. The only way to stop that is to break the reservation up. It’s how we have ours.


----------



## imjustafatkid

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Disney literally cannot open under current Florida rules.  And many states still have stay-at-home orders in place past June 1.  And coronavirus cases and deaths continue to rise.  I mean, they certainly have some reason not to open June 1.



They will be allowed to open in June. No doubt.

ETA: There will also never be a time where coronavirus cases and deaths will not be rising. That is the only direction they can go.


----------



## Laurabearz

boxer11 said:


> Walt Disney and unions representing workers at Florida’s Walt Disney World have reached an agreement on safeguards to protect employees from coronavirus, a union statement said on Thursday, removing one of the company’s hurdles to reopening its popular theme parks.
> The measures include mandatory masks for workers and guests and social distancing practices, according to a statement from the Service Trades Council Union, which represents thousands of workers at Walt Disney World in Orlando, Florida.



Great news!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

5 Disney Fans said:


> Any idea on what might happen to reservations that start in June but end in July in the event of a July opening?  Will they cancel the whole trip if a 26-Jun check in or just cancel the June days and keep the July dates?  Staying on my DVC points.



Well, in May, reservations that started and overlapped into June received the "impacted by the closure" e-mail.  Presumably the same will happen in this current pattern for July.  

At some point things have to transition into some sort of probably really messy reopening plan and that pattern will stop/they'll provide more info on how they will handle reservations.  Hard to know what that will be sitting here today.


----------



## brockash

boxer11 said:


> Walt Disney and unions representing workers at Florida’s Walt Disney World have reached an agreement on safeguards to protect employees from coronavirus, a union statement said on Thursday, removing one of the company’s hurdles to reopening its popular theme parks.
> The measures include mandatory masks for workers and guests and social distancing practices, according to a statement from the Service Trades Council Union, which represents thousands of workers at Walt Disney World in Orlando, Florida.


Hmmm...so it seems face masks are going to be required....eek...can't be fun in the summer.  I also wonder how they'll implement it...considering how often ppl are walking around eating...will def be interesting.


----------



## imjustafatkid

boxer11 said:


> Walt Disney and unions representing workers at Florida’s Walt Disney World have reached an agreement on safeguards to protect employees from coronavirus, a union statement said on Thursday, removing one of the company’s hurdles to reopening its popular theme parks.
> The measures include mandatory masks for workers and guests and social distancing practices, according to a statement from the Service Trades Council Union, which represents thousands of workers at Walt Disney World in Orlando, Florida.



Would love to see how long that agreement would be in effect.


----------



## Sandiz08

Sounds like they tried really hard for June 1st, but the union thing got in the way.


----------



## dagored

brockash said:


> Hmmm...so it seems face masks are going to be required....eek...can't be fun in the summer.  I also wonder how they'll implement it...considering how often ppl are walking around eating...will def be interesting.



I live an hour away and if face masks are required, that is a no go fo me. At 90 degrees many people will find breathing difficult.  I think Disney realizes the problems this will present and really does not want to deal with it.


----------



## jlb727

Sandiz08 said:


> Sounds like they tried really hard for June 1st, but the union thing got in the way.


Nope. It isn’t because of a union. It’s because, well, SWEEPS ARMS AT EVERYTHING.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ok y'all (meaning the recent series of posts that have been deleted), reminder that this isn't a park opening debate thread.  We're tracking announcements, Disney's moves,and related planning implications.

Thank you.


----------



## ocdb8r1

Just wanted to add that cancellations continue to go out....read on here that everyone was getting notices for the first week of June.  Hopped on and my reservation for June 1-5 at OKW (cash not DVC points) was still sitting there.  Thought maybe they were planning phased reopening or limited access and I'd somehow lucked out by being a local AP holder and booking at a DVC resort.

UNFORTUNATELY, not the case.  Finally just got my email about 20 minutes ago. Sad and very disappointed no re-booking offer for us...am I dumb to hold out hope they'll eventually offer us SOMEthing once they actually know more about when the parks will open?  Feel a bit slighted that those who were cancelled on earlier were given an offer, but those of us in June were not...it's the same impact to our vacation plans!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Shanghai Disneyland reopened on the 108th day after its closure.    

If 7/1 were to be WDW's reopening day, that would be 108 days after its closure.  

The countdown timer on Lost was 108 minutes.  

I will be in the corner with my tin foil hat on.


----------



## brockash

ocdb8r1 said:


> Just wanted to add that cancellations continue to go out....read on here that everyone was getting notices for the first week of June.  Hopped on and my reservation for June 1-5 at OKW (cash not DVC points) was still sitting there.  Thought maybe they were planning phased reopening or limited access and I'd somehow lucked out by being a local AP holder and booking at a DVC resort.
> 
> UNFORTUNATELY, not the case.  Finally just got my email about 20 minutes ago. Sad and very disappointed no re-booking offer for us...am I dumb to hold out hope they'll eventually offer us SOMEthing once they actually know more about when the parks will open?  Feel a bit slighted that those who were cancelled on earlier were given an offer, but those of us in June were not...it's the same impact to our vacation plans!


NO, I don't think they'll be offering anything...I think that ship has sailed.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

This is more of a resorts board oriented post than applicable here and we probably don't want to get too sidetracked on offers, but in terms of a "rebooking" offer - IMO very attractive offers will come in due time, whether specifically for those with impacted trips or just offers in general (AP, room only). 

While impossible to know when, there will come a time again when Disney *wants/needs* us back at WDW - and dangling various offers is something where Disney 'typically' excels.  They know the right mix of discounts, offers, and availability to make it compelling enough to hit their numbers... and when conditions are right, that day will return. 

If a possible or near depression doesn't get us better AP room discounts, GP discounts, or whatever offer floats your boat, then all hope is lost!


----------



## Mal6586

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Shanghai Disneyland reopened on the 108th day after its closure.
> 
> If 7/1 were to be WDW's reopening day, that would be 108 days after its closure.
> 
> The countdown timer on Lost was 108 minutes.
> 
> I will be in the corner with my tin foil hat on.


This is my favorite post I’ve seen all day!


----------



## boxer11

brockash said:


> Hmmm...so it seems face masks are going to be required....eek...can't be fun in the summer.  I also wonder how they'll implement it...considering how often ppl are walking around eating...will def be interesting.


How I'm I going to survive Disney World without seeing people walking around chewing on turkey legs? Oh well, I'm sure someone will create a Turkey Leg mask.


----------



## Spridell

Just reading into the things that happened down here in Florida this week, I am going to go out on a limb and say no later than July 1st for opening.....

-OC meeting with mayor and top doctors in Orlando said the other day Orlando is MORE than ready with cases dropping and hospitals have tons of capacity
- Desantis announced today gyms opening next week and he is raising restaurant capacity from 25% to 50%
- Union finally agreeing on terms
-Smaller theme parks in the Orlando area asked today for permission to open NOW in Phase 1

Things are starting to line up now.  

I think Phase 2 is going to happen in the next 2-3 weeks here in Florida which will give Disney the Green Light

They very well might of wanted a June 1st opening but just a little too close in timing. Soft opening maybe sometime middle to end of June.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

imjustafatkid said:


> Ridiculous. I'm starting to lose faith in the leadership team at Disney. There's no reason for them to be closed in June.



....you DO see what's happening in the world right now right?

Disney needs to be safe and do what's healthy and safest for guests. While that may be hard for some to take in, it's what needs to happen, regardless of what side of the fence you are on.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ok y'all (meaning the recent series of posts that have been deleted), reminder that this isn't a park opening debate thread.  We're tracking announcements, Disney's moves,and related planning implications.
> 
> Thank you.



Says the guy who said this two pages back:

"
I’m not on FB and have no idea what goes on within these FB groups we often see reported here, but gosh it sure does seem sometimes the info seems off, or incomplete at best.

Not meaning to throw shade on any reports, just always seems odd to me."

-----

I'm not "throwing shade" at you either, but a lot of your problems with us posters seem very illegitimately validated recently...


----------



## Rachel77

The news is just saying the governor is going to be making an announcement tomorrow about the next steps with reopening more of Florida.


----------



## yulilin3

I just came back from Citywalk so I think the direct post from the union has been posted, here you go

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261043595630579712


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

yulilin3 said:


> I just came back from Citywalk so I think the direct post from the union has been posted, here you go
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261043595630579712



What was Citywalk like???


----------



## yulilin3

TomorrowlandKD said:


> What was Citywalk like???


It was great, I lived streamed on my page (you can find the link in my signature)
everyone was taking their precautions, just happy to be outside amongst other people other than a trip to the grocery store


----------



## Laurabearz

yulilin3 said:


> I just came back from Citywalk so I think the direct post from the union has been posted, here you go
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261043595630579712


 Thanks for live streaming!

Im hopeful with the unions hashing a lot of things out, we may see cast recalls soon(ish)


----------



## tcherjen

yulilin3 said:


> It was great, I lived streamed on my page (you can find the link in my signature)
> everyone was taking their precautions, just happy to be outside amongst other people other than a trip to the grocery store


Just wondering if anyone was wearing the neck gaiter?  My grandson will be 2 when we go, so I know under two no mask.  But he will be 2 so looking ahead.  Tried the face mask did not work for him, but I have seen children with this on where we live.  So just wondering if anyone had that on-


----------



## yulilin3

tcherjen said:


> Just wondering if anyone was wearing the neck gaiter?  My grandson will be 2 when we go, so I know under two no mask.  But he will be 2 so looking ahead.  Tried the face mask did not work for him, but I have seen children with this on where we live.  So just wondering if anyone had that on-


yes, I did see some being worn


----------



## tcherjen

yulilin3 said:


> yes, I did see some being worn
> Oh good, glad to hear that worked as a covering.  I wonder if Disney will allow this?


----------



## soniam

tcherjen said:


> Oh good, glad to hear that worked as a covering. I wonder if Disney will allow this?



They should. No reason not to. For some, they are easier to deal with and stay on.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Says the guy who said this two pages back:
> 
> "
> I’m not on FB and have no idea what goes on within these FB groups we often see reported here, but gosh it sure does seem sometimes the info seems off, or incomplete at best.
> 
> Not meaning to throw shade on any reports, just always seems odd to me."
> 
> -----
> 
> I'm not "throwing shade" at you either, but a lot of your problems with us posters seem very illegitimately validated recently...



OK.


----------



## NB2FL

Anyone’s fast passes disappear again? Mine are gone June 1-6 but start up again on the 7th


----------



## GADisneyDad14

NB2FL said:


> Anyone’s fast passes disappear again? Mine are gone June 1-6 but start up again on the 7th



Yes, they removed park hours for 5/31-6/6 earlier today, and FPs for those dates disappeared shortly thereafter.  That has been the pattern each week when the swipe they hours for the parks, FWIW.


----------



## Jroceagles

NB2FL said:


> Anyone’s fast passes disappear again? Mine are gone June 1-6 but start up again on the 7th


Can you make changes to FPs on the 7th?


----------



## brockash

Jroceagles said:


> Can you make changes to FPs on the 7th?


Should be able to until next week.  We have a trip planned 6/8 and absolutely expect to get our trip canceled next week.


----------



## samara

I just read on DFB that people's June reservations are being cancelled.  I had pretty much already assumed my June trip would not be happening, even though I feel really bad for my graduating seniors.  It was their graduation gift and on top of not having a graduation...anyway, I checked in MDE and all of my reservations, fastpasses, etc are still showing up.  We did room and tickets separately because we’re staying on Marriott points at the Dolphin.  Will Disney contact me about the tickets or should I call them?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

samara said:


> I just read on DFB that people's June reservations are being cancelled.  I had pretty much already assumed my June trip would not be happening, even though I feel really bad for my graduating seniors.  It was their graduation gift and on top of not having a graduation...anyway, I checked in MDE and all of my reservations, fastpasses, etc are still showing up.  We did room and tickets separately because we’re staying on Marriott points at the Dolphin.  Will Disney contact me about the tickets or should I call them?



Yesterday Disney notified guests with check in dates 6/1-6/6 that their trips are impacted by the closure.  They also removed park hours through the 6th as well.  This followed Disney’s pattern of pushing out cancellations on a rolling weekly basis that they’ve been following for several weeks now.   For 6/7 and beyond, FPs, ADRs will still be in MDE until the point we get to a rolling closure that covers the date in question.  Presumably late next week they’ll bump out another week, etc.  The resort stay won’t drop from MDE until you get to the check in date. 

As for the rest of June, Disney’s official info on their website is that the parks and resorts are closed until further notice and a reopening date has not been identified. 

New resort reservations are only available to be made 7/1.

Signs certainly don’t look good for the balance of June (my opinion), but without any news/announcement from Disney, we really don’t know.

Disney’s operational update page has a lot of info that I think anyone with a near/mid term trip should read/follow closely.  It also has info on tickets:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/

Hope that helps.


----------



## lanejudy

samara said:


> We did room and tickets separately because we’re staying on Marriott points at the Dolphin. Will Disney contact me about the tickets or should I call them?


As noted above, not all of June is cancelled yet.  That said, if your dates are impacted your tickets will automatically be extended to 12/15/2020.  That extension may not appear until your actual dates are closer.


----------



## figment5

Any idea how long it takes Disney to extend the dates on the tickets? I just rebooked for July since my June was cancelled yesterday, and need to start making fast passes again.


----------



## yulilin3

figment5 said:


> Any idea how long it takes Disney to extend the dates on the tickets? I just rebooked for July since my June was cancelled yesterday, and need to start making fast passes again.


not sure how long their system takes but you can call and they will open your fp capabilities for your stay even if the tickets are not extended yet
I did this, I had AP that expired yesterday and I called and since the ap cannot be extended rn until they know the number of days they will be extended for, they opened the fp for my travel dates (which were June, first week) and I was able to book fps


----------



## disneydad23

Thought of some silver lining for those of us cancelling and booking for next year: though construction is obviously delayed, I would think the plan to still celebrate the 50th will be on the clock.  Hoping they can get a lot done before mid-March next year {fingers crossed}


----------



## Scud

kate3177 said:


> They did let me this morning but I had to modify my package from June 1-7 to July 14-20 to keep my free dining recovery package. I got the email at 10:40am and called Disney at 10:52 am. We have a family of four who all are over 10 so the dining plan can save us a lot of money. I did not count on it after they took the offer away but asked and the CM said she’d try it. It did work, and I was surprised and happy that we were still able to keep the recovery offer. I haven’t heard of any one else being able to do it yet but that was my experience this morning. I’ve checked my reservation on MDE multiple times to make sure it all looks good for July with the dining too!


Hi, we just had our June recovery package/trip canceled by Disney, after they cancelled our March trip. My travel agent said she was unable to rebook us at the same rate, since Disney would not honor the recovery package anymore. You said you "had to modify from June 1-7 to July 14-20." Were there other dates you had tried before that and were told no? Or was it truly a if you want to keep your similar pricing, these are the only applicable dates? I have a really hard time understanding why I should be penalized in having to pay more money after the hassle of having 2 trips cancelled by Disney!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

figment5 said:


> Any idea how long it takes Disney to extend the dates on the tickets? I just rebooked for July since my June was cancelled yesterday, and need to start making fast passes again.


My ticket dates automatically extended late on the Fri afternoon after the park hours had been removed from Disney's official calendar for my week. If it follows the same pattern, your tickets should be extended today sometime.


----------



## figment5

yulilin3 said:


> not sure how long their system takes but you can call and they will open your fp capabilities for your stay even if the tickets are not extended yet
> I did this, I had AP that expired yesterday and I called and since the ap cannot be extended rn until they know the number of days they will be extended for, they opened the fp for my travel dates (which were June, first week) and I was able to book fps


Thank you!


----------



## figment5

CAPSLOCK said:


> My ticket dates automatically extended late on the Fri afternoon after the park hours had been removed from Disney's official calendar for my week. If it follows the same pattern, your tickets should be extended today sometime.


Thank you!


----------



## HollyMD

We have a resort stay(and APs) starting July 15. I should have already been able to make FP and still can’t. Anyone else having this problem??


----------



## magickingdomprincess

HollyMD said:


> We have a resort stay(and APs) starting July 15. I should have already been able to make FP and still can’t. Anyone else having this problem??



Would your AP's have expired if the park wasn't closed?


----------



## lanejudy

HollyMD said:


> We have a resort stay(and APs) starting July 15. I should have already been able to make FP and still can’t. Anyone else having this problem??


60-days prior to 7/15/2020 is tomorrow, May 16th.


----------



## Sarahslay

HollyMD said:


> We have a resort stay(and APs) starting July 15. I should have already been able to make FP and still can’t. Anyone else having this problem??


My FP day was last saturday and is exactly a week from your start day, so you can book starting tomorrow morning.


----------



## HollyMD

Haha. Guess I just can’t count. Thanks for that. I called myself counting but guess I missed a day!


----------



## HollyMD

Thanks to all for talking me off a ledge lol


----------



## dachsie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yesterday Disney notified guests with check in dates 6/1-6/6 that their trips are impacted by the closure.  They also removed park hours through the 6th as well.  This followed Disney’s pattern of pushing out cancellations on a rolling weekly basis that they’ve been following for several weeks now.   For 6/7 and beyond, FPs, ADRs will still be in MDE until the point we get to a rolling closure that covers the date in question.  Presumably late next week they’ll bump out another week, etc.  The resort stay won’t drop from MDE until you get to the check in date.
> 
> As for the rest of June, Disney’s official info on their website is that the parks and resorts are closed until further notice and a reopening date has not been identified.
> 
> New resort reservations are only available to be made 7/1.
> 
> Signs certainly don’t look good for the balance of June (my opinion), but without any news/announcement from Disney, we really don’t know.
> 
> Disney’s operational update page has a lot of info that I think anyone with a near/mid term trip should read/follow closely.  It also has info on tickets:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/
> 
> Hope that helps.


I have been thinking that the last week not June may be a test run of sorts for those who have reservations.  I think that is why they are cancelling week by week so they have that option if it presents itself.  I have been following this thread just to see what they are doing, since I decided to not to book this summer.  Curiosity and all.....


----------



## yorkieteacher

Disney cancelled our convention for June 20-23 today. It was very small, with less than 50 in the meetings, plus their families at the events. They said we could keep our rooms and tickets at convention rates, but our association coordinator doesn't feel they will even be open since they cancelled this far out.  We are going to hold on to the hotel reservations and tickets at this time, but are not counting very much on getting to go anymore. We expect to know by the end of May like everyone else, and can decide then if we want to go with what modifications are in place.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

I'm curious: does anyone think Disney is going to put out another recovery offer for the guests who have had their vacation cancelled a second time?


----------



## DebbieB

FlagrantFleur said:


> I'm curious: does anyone think Disney is going to put out another recovery offer for the guests who have had their vacation cancelled a second time?



From what a travel agent posted, 25% room discount.    Which I believe is available for anyone.


----------



## yulilin3

Florida is moving into a full Phase 1-This starts Monday
50% capacity for retail and restaurants
Gyms back open
Sport venues back open
Amusement parks can submit reopening dates, provide guidelines on safety and have an endorsement of their locality (as in the OC Mayor)
The Gov said that he knows there's a need for the theme parks to reopen but it needs to be done safely


----------



## Scud

I just spent 30 minutes talking to 3 different Guest Service Agents only to be told that there is nothing they can do for guests who have had their trips cancelled again other than check for current offers. We rebooked a 3rd time back in March for June 3-9 with the Sun and Fun offer and Free Dining. Now, we are told we will have to pay whatever the current rates are for September and repay the difference back to Disney for a package. This is completely unacceptable. Disney has had my paid in full money since February 28 and cancelled 3 of my trips. There has to be a way for someone within their company to honor what guests have already paid and help them have a magical trip.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

yulilin3 said:


> Florida is moving into a full Phase 1-This starts Monday
> 50% capacity for retail and restaurants
> Gyms back open
> Sport venues back open
> Amusement parks can submit reopening dates, provide guidelines on safety and have an endorsement of their locality (as in the OC Mayor)
> The Gov said that he knows there's a need for the theme parks to reopen but it needs to be done safely



Beat me to it!  

I'm listening to the press conference, sounds positive!


----------



## wilkydelts

@yulilin3 do they still have to wait until stage 2 or is it just simply an approval thing now?


----------



## wilkydelts

Scud said:


> I just spent 30 minutes talking to 3 different Guest Service Agents only to be told that there is nothing they can do for guests who have had their trips cancelled again other than check for current offers. We rebooked a 3rd time back in March for June 3-9 with the Sun and Fun offer and Free Dining. Now, we are told we will have to pay whatever the current rates are for September and repay the difference back to Disney for a package. This is completely unacceptable. Disney has had my paid in full money since February 28 and cancelled 3 of my trips. There has to be a way for someone within their company to honor what guests have already paid and help them have a magical trip.


 
Disney is handling this as best they can. At this point they do not believe they can honor prices. Some people have had luck getting refunds. If you are unsatisfied, call them and ask for your money back.


----------



## yulilin3

magickingdomprincess said:


> Beat me to it!
> 
> I'm listening to the press conference, sounds positive!





wilkydelts said:


> @yulilin3 do they still have to wait until stage 2 or is it just simply an approval thing now?


@magickingdomprincess  it does sound very positive
No, the Governor said the theme parks need to provide their opening date, what they will do in terms of safety guidelines and the local authority should give the go ahead, so it's now in the hands of Mayor Demings, he's been getting pushed by the several theme parks and amusement parks to reopen, s it's up to him now
If the Mayor gives the go ahead they could reopen as early as Monday, obviously this could be done for the little parks, like Gatorland, Old Town, Fun Spot, Starflyer, the bigger ones will obviously need at least 5 days to call back the workers per the union


----------



## poohj80

tcherjen said:


> Just wondering if anyone was wearing the neck gaiter?  My grandson will be 2 when we go, so I know under two no mask.  But he will be 2 so looking ahead.  Tried the face mask did not work for him, but I have seen children with this on where we live.  So just wondering if anyone had that on-





soniam said:


> They should. No reason not to. For some, they are easier to deal with and stay on.



I was wondering too since some guidelines mention several layers of cloth and gaiters may only have one layer.


----------



## yulilin3

poohj80 said:


> I was wondering too since some guidelines mention several layers of cloth and gaiters may only have one layer.


they were allowed


----------



## Sarahslay

poohj80 said:


> I was wondering too since some guidelines mention several layers of cloth and gaiters may only have one layer.


My husband wears these types of things when he goes out, and honestly I feel like they are actually thicker than most face masks I've worn. He has a ton that he bought for doing yard work and for when he hikes the appalachian trail (mostly for moisture wicking when he hikes), and they always do a great job of keeping dust out when he mows the lawn, I see no reason why they wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## grahampb

People in the UK who booked through the official Disney travel site for stays up to 15 July, are having their bookings cancelled and being offered a refund or rebook for next year.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Florida is moving into a full Phase 1-This starts Monday
> 50% capacity for retail and restaurants
> Gyms back open
> *Sport venues back open*
> Amusement parks can submit reopening dates, provide guidelines on safety and have an endorsement of their locality (as in the OC Mayor)
> The Gov said that he knows there's a need for the theme parks to reopen but it needs to be done safely



Maybe i'll get to work again soon!


----------



## Milo247

Scud said:


> I just spent 30 minutes talking to 3 different Guest Service Agents only to be told that there is nothing they can do for guests who have had their trips cancelled again other than check for current offers. We rebooked a 3rd time back in March for June 3-9 with the Sun and Fun offer and Free Dining. Now, we are told we will have to pay whatever the current rates are for September and repay the difference back to Disney for a package. This is completely unacceptable. Disney has had my paid in full money since February 28 and cancelled 3 of my trips. There has to be a way for someone within their company to honor what guests have already paid and help them have a magical trip.


Same with us. We will still go this trip because our daughter is graduating and we are taking her, our other daughter and their friends. If the friends weren’t invited we would cancel. Based on how they have handled this we probably will opt to go other places next year.


----------



## Physics Guy

Milo247 said:


> Same with us. We will still go this trip because our daughter is graduating and we are taking her, our other daughter and their friends. If the friends weren’t invited we would cancel. Based on how they have handled this we probably will opt to go other places next year.



We did the opposite.  Our daughter is graduating high school and we were bringing our family and her boyfriend for her senior trip June 27-July 6.  The boyfriend has asthma so we didn't want to chance it and cancelled.  We'll reschedule for same dates next year after her first year of college and if the boy is still in the picture he gets to go too.  In any case, he has a plane ticket voucher and a Disney ticket in his name whether he goes or not.


----------



## poohj80

Sarahslay said:


> My husband wears these types of things when he goes out, and honestly I feel like they are actually thicker than most face masks I've worn. He has a ton that he bought for doing yard work and for when he hikes the appalachian trail (mostly for moisture wicking when he hikes), and they always do a great job of keeping dust out when he mows the lawn, I see no reason why they wouldn't be allowed.


We have them too and plan on wearing, I could just see some places could get particular if a thinner material is worn.  All my cloth masks are definitely thicker/hotter than my gaiter so will definitely prefer the gaiter.


----------



## SteffyLou

With the new phase, can Airbnb’s be used now?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Because...  Masks 

And with that, I’m donning my “face covering” and hitting the grocery store!  #outofthehouse 

Enjoy the smile & giggle 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261279938210119682


----------



## Princess Jasmine

SteffyLou said:


> With the new phase, can Airbnb’s be used now?


 
No vacation or short term rentals yet.


----------



## cakebaker

SteffyLou said:


> With the new phase, can Airbnb’s be used now?


He did say that they could submit plans and would be approved on a case by case basis- noting that some parts of the state are at much less risk so he'd be willing to look at them But, for now, if they included plans to allow the currently restricted states, they would most likely be denied.


----------



## soniam

poohj80 said:


> I was wondering too since some guidelines mention several layers of cloth and gaiters may only have one layer.



My neck gaiter is meant for riding a motorcycle in cold weather. That's where most of them started. So, they do tend to have multiple layers of fabric and be thick. There may be newer ones out that are thinner though.


----------



## dmband

Scud said:


> I just spent 30 minutes talking to 3 different Guest Service Agents only to be told that there is nothing they can do for guests who have had their trips cancelled again other than check for current offers. We rebooked a 3rd time back in March for June 3-9 with the Sun and Fun offer and Free Dining. Now, we are told we will have to pay whatever the current rates are for September and repay the difference back to Disney for a package. This is completely unacceptable. Disney has had my paid in full money since February 28 and cancelled 3 of my trips. There has to be a way for someone within their company to honor what guests have already paid and help them have a magical trip.





wilkydelts said:


> Disney is handling this as best they can. At this point they do not believe they can honor prices. Some people have had luck getting refunds. If you are unsatisfied, call them and ask for your money back.


they can, they are choosing not too.
if they want to let money walk away vs honoring a price, that is their choice but imo it is the wrong one.

honoring someone’s price an having 10k in hand is better than having the, walk while trying to get 11k


----------



## wilkydelts

@dmband Your constant and sometimes negative commentary to my posts is getting pretty old. We get it you don’t think Disney is doing enough and they could do more, blah blah blah. Fact is Disney has made up their mind and people have to deal with it or ask for a refund. Please stop posting your same response to my information.


----------



## OKWFan88

Has there been any talk of how long this "full phase one" will be? The initial phase one started 5/4 i believe so are we thinking maybe around memorial day for phase two and then maybe at that time there will be some movement with Disney in regards to getting a better idea of an opening date?


----------



## osufeth24

OKWFan88 said:


> Has there been any talk of how long this "full phase one" will be? The initial phase one started 5/4 i believe so are we thinking maybe around memorial day for phase two and then maybe at that time there will be some movement with Disney in regards to getting a better idea of an opening date?



No, DeSantis said in the first press conf back in early May that he doesn't want to put a timetable on any of the phases.  He wants to take a step, watch the numbers for a bit, and if still looking good, he'll move on to next part.  The only time thing he has said was this won't take months


----------



## wilkydelts

OKWFan88 said:


> Has there been any talk of how long this "full phase one" will be? The initial phase one started 5/4 i believe so are we thinking maybe around memorial day for phase two and then maybe at that time there will be some movement with Disney in regards to getting a better idea of an opening date?



If you read @yullin3 posts a few back maybe a page it talks about how Disney can submit a plan for reopening on Monday and go from there


----------



## poohj80

soniam said:


> My neck gaiter is meant for riding a motorcycle in cold weather. That's where most of them started. So, they do tend to have multiple layers of fabric and be thick. There may be newer ones out that are thinner though.


Yes, I have summer and winter ones so definitely wearing the thinner ones now.


----------



## leeniewdw

I'm sure there is a thread somewhere but I can't find it.  Is there a place for "tips for re-opening/covid precautions"?   I think in the March trip thread, a medical-adjacent person gave some advice that we used and I'd like to share it because it made me feel like we were being deliberate with what we did when returning to hotel, etc.  I realize this is not the thread.


----------



## yulilin3

leeniewdw said:


> I'm sure there is a thread somewhere but I can't find it.  Is there a place for "tips for re-opening/covid precautions"?   I think in the March trip thread, a medical-adjacent person gave some advice that we used and I'd like to share it because it made me feel like we were being deliberate with what we did when returning to hotel, etc.  I realize this is not the thread.


any thread like that would be on the community board, go to the main forum menu and scroll down


----------



## Starwarsfan2

I am not familiar with these gaiters.  Looks like they might be very hot in the 90+ temperatures.  Has anyone tried them to see which is hotter, the masks vs the gaiters?  They do look like they would stay put on rides more than the masks, and if they wick, that would be a good thing.  
Those things you wet and wear around your neck to keep cool might be a must if having to wear masks during the phased opening.


----------



## Rachel77

Starwarsfan2 said:


> I am not familiar with these gaiters.  Looks like they might be very hot in the 90+ temperatures.  Has anyone tried them to see which is hotter, the masks vs the gaiters?  They do look like they would stay put on rides more than the masks, and if they wick, that would be a good thing.
> Those things you wet and wear around your neck to keep cool might be a must if having to wear masks during the phased opening.


It depends how thick you get it. We live in FL and my husband uses one whenever he goes fishing to protect against the sun.   I’ve worn his gaiter when I’ve been to Publix and a mask at other times and to me the gaiter is more comfortable.


----------



## dmband

wilkydelts said:


> @dmband Your constant and sometimes negative commentary to my posts is getting pretty old. We get it you don’t think Disney is doing enough and they could do more, blah blah blah. Fact is Disney has made up their mind and people have to deal with it or ask for a refund. Please stop posting your same response to my information.


First, I wouldn’t say it is negative by posting the FACT that if Disney wanted to do something they could.
FACT that canceling on people a week out when they know far longer than that they don’t plan to be open is disrespectful (the word I recall using in another post)
FACT that telling people they can extend tickets till 12/15/20 when many of those people are teachers and would only have a couple weeks to try and reschedule/use them is unrealistic.
FACT (as you stated) they seem to have made up their mind, which is their right to do, and it is my right to disagree.

Second, Don’t take it personal, honestly I don’t even pay attn to who posted what 99% of the time.
I read comments, like/quote, “whatever“

Third, if it makes you feel any better, I just backread some stuff and purposely looked to see who posted it. I agree with much of what you post and/or find it informative.
not joking either, serious


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just a quick note, if you have a problem with the way Disney is handling something, it’s often best to provide that feedback directly to Disney - wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com

We can all post about it around here too, but no need to make it too personal or argue with each other, we’re all entitled to our own takes and opinions on the situation.

Somewhat related, the “Ignore” feature is always available if a particular poster routinely seems to grind your gears.  It’s a great option in certain situations if so inclined. 

Enjoy the beautiful weekend everyone.


----------



## maxiesmom

Starwarsfan2 said:


> I am not familiar with these gaiters.  Looks like they might be very hot in the 90+ temperatures.  Has anyone tried them to see which is hotter, the masks vs the gaiters?  They do look like they would stay put on rides more than the masks, and if they wick, that would be a good thing.
> Those things you wet and wear around your neck to keep cool might be a must if having to wear masks during the phased opening.



My brother in law wears them in the sun, as he suddenly developed a sun allergy.  He says the ones he has are much better than wearing a mask.  They make ones that are cooling.  I know one brand is Mission.  I'm sure there are others out there.


----------



## dmband

maxiesmom said:


> My brother in law wears them in the sun, as he suddenly developed a sun allergy.  He says the ones he has are much better than wearing a mask.  They make ones that are cooling.  I know one brand is Mission.  I'm sure there are others out there.


I have Mission cooling towels, not the gaiter.
I can see where that would work good though. They are very light weight.
as for cooling, I never thought any of the brands really cooled unless soaked in ice water. Maybe I am just doing it wrong though


----------



## maxiesmom

dmband said:


> I have Mission cooling towels, not the gaiter.
> I can see where that would work good though. They are very light weight.
> as for cooling, I never thought any of the brands really cooled unless soaked in ice water. Maybe I am just doing it wrong though



They claim to be cooling, but maybe moisture wicking is a better description.

I have ordered a couple, one Mission and one another brand.  I like the idea of being able to pull it up and down without having to take it off.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

maxiesmom said:


> My brother in law wears them in the sun, as he suddenly developed a sun allergy.  He says the ones he has are much better than wearing a mask.  They make ones that are cooling.  I know one brand is Mission.  I'm sure there are others out there.


I will definitely get these for our September trip. Even if masks are not required outdoors  in September  I like the idea of soaking it and wearing around my neck to cool .  Then just pull it up to go inside .


----------



## mouserrificmom

Not sure where to look for this information, but am specifically looking for threads discussing potential impacts for programs where schools travel to and participate in competitions at WDW....i.e athletics and arts (cheer/band festivals, Candlelight Processional) etc. Has Disney issued any official statements regarding?


----------



## tcherjen

I bought a gaiter yesterday and wore it-
It was much more comfortable than the mask.
I am happy to be able to wear these.


----------



## sheila14

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> I will definitely get these for our September trip. Even if masks are not required outdoors  in September  I like the idea of soaking it and wearing around my neck to cool .  Then just pull it up to go inside .


I like the cooling towels called frosty towels. Disney used to sell them and I think if you do the Africa Trek Safari, they hand one out to you.


----------



## yulilin3

mouserrificmom said:


> Not sure where to look for this information, but am specifically looking for threads discussing potential impacts for programs where schools travel to and participate in competitions at WDW....i.e athletics and arts (cheer/band festivals, Candlelight Processional) etc. Has Disney issued any official statements regarding?


Disney has not released any information whatsoever other than guidelines for visiting Disney Springs. If you are interested in opening a thread on this you can.


----------



## Sandisw

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...-reopen-wednesday-heres-what-know/5206051002/


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Not sure if posted yet,  Florida theme parks to submit reopening plans to the governor  from Disney Food Blog

In a press conference today, Florida Governor Ron DeSantis explained the intention for the state to move to a “Full Phase One” on Monday. The new order loosens limitations on restaurants, gyms, and sports venues — but what does it mean for Orlando theme parks like Disney World?

The first thing to note is that the new order does NOT allow theme parks to open. However, DeSantis did directly address the next steps for theme parks in a call for them to submit detailed plans to the state about safety procedures and what day they are certain they can reopen safely and responsibly.
He also noted, since these parks have such a large effect on their surrounding communities, that theme parks should work alongside their local governments on their plans for reopening and that local government officials will need to endorse any potential plans.


----------



## lovethattink

Got this in pass holder mail. Talks about garages, entrances, masks

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...75907|273432653&cid=1175675907&bid=1094455719


----------



## yulilin3

P'colaBeachBum said:


> Not sure if posted yet,  Florida theme parks to submit reopening plans to the governor  from Disney Food Blog
> 
> In a press conference today, Florida Governor Ron DeSantis explained the intention for the state to move to a “Full Phase One” on Monday. The new order loosens limitations on restaurants, gyms, and sports venues — but what does it mean for Orlando theme parks like Disney World?
> 
> The first thing to note is that the new order does NOT allow theme parks to open. However, DeSantis did directly address the next steps for theme parks in a call for them to submit detailed plans to the state about safety procedures and what day they are certain they can reopen safely and responsibly.
> He also noted, since these parks have such a large effect on their surrounding communities, that theme parks should work alongside their local governments on their plans for reopening and that local government officials will need to endorse any potential plans.


Yes. This was announced and reported yesterday


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

I wonder if Disney will be particular with the mask wearing? With what kinds will be allowed? I'd hate to spend the money on a gaiter then them say no it doesn't count as a mask? What do ya'll think?


----------



## yulilin3

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> I wonder if Disney will be particular with the mask wearing? With what kinds will be allowed? I'd hate to spend the money on a gaiter then them say no it doesn't count as a mask? What do ya'll think?


I believe they just want you to cover mouth and nose,  that's in the FAQ on the Disney springs site


----------



## chad_1138

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> I wonder if Disney will be particular with the mask wearing? With what kinds will be allowed? I'd hate to spend the money on a gaiter then them say no it doesn't count as a mask? What do ya'll think?


I firmly feel that as long as you have a mask on, whether that be medical, gaiter, bandana, etc..., that covers your mouth and nose, you will be fine.


----------



## kaphil

How are the  cast members going to find childcare within such a short window? Everyone I know in Florida is home schooling since the schools are closed.


----------



## yulilin3

kaphil said:


> How are the  cast members going to find childcare within such a short window? Everyone I know in Florida is home schooling since the schools are closed.


Disney has childcare,  they also offer summer camps for cm kids.  Schools have been closed but not childcare


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

yulilin3 said:


> Yes. This was announced and reported yesterday


Sorry, didn’t see it posted.


----------



## yulilin3

Masks will not be debated here,  there's a thread open on the community board


----------



## lovethattink

kaphil said:


> How are the  cast members going to find childcare within such a short window? Everyone I know in Florida is home schooling since the schools are closed.



If I heard the governor right, he said he never closed daycare in the state. I got an email today from our dance studio that they are offering limited child care.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney is being very clear


----------



## yankeesfan123

yulilin3 said:


> Disney is being very clear
> View attachment 495079


That essentially means nothing in a court of law if it is Disney’s negligence that ( is alleged to have) caused the illness. A case wouldn’t get dismissed. Wouldn’t get SJ’d.  Would be on track to make it to a jury. Aka: settle.

This probably belong on a different board, but I didn’t bring it up.


----------



## yulilin3

yankeesfan123 said:


> That essentially means nothing in a court of law if it is Disney’s negligence that ( is alleged to have) caused the illness. A case wouldn’t get dismissed. Wouldn’t get SJ’d.  Would be ok track to make it to a jury. Aka: settle.
> 
> This probably belong on a different board, but I didn’t bring it up.


I don't believe I said anything about holding up in court.  This thread is to provide updates on wdw operations through this virus.  They updated their wording so I shared it


----------



## C&Jx2

I like it. I wish more businesses would take that approach.


----------



## Jrb1979

When Disney and other parks do open they are going to be different. We need to accept we live in a different world right now. Masks and temperature checks will be around for awhile. Learn to live with it and let's move on.


----------



## cgattis

maxiesmom said:


> My brother in law wears them in the sun, as he suddenly developed a sun allergy.  He says the ones he has are much better than wearing a mask.  They make ones that are cooling.  I know one brand is Mission.  I'm sure there are others out there.


Thanks for this info! I love my Mission towels; I didn’t know they made gaiters.  These will be a lifesaver for me if we have to wear masks during football season.


----------



## Primeval Princess

yulilin3 said:


> Disney is being very clear
> View attachment 495079


That's a step in the right direction, at least. I hope they'll keep being clear and soon reveal the details of what reopening will be like. Those of us with summer trips booked want to know.


----------



## momimouse27

I've ordered my Disney Mickey and Minnie masks.  I hope they get to me before our late September trip...I'm still holding out hope!!


----------



## yulilin3

No cm schedule yet


----------



## samsteele

Physical distancing and safety are priorities and clearly serious topics. But you've got to love Gatorland's new opening psa.


----------



## tcherjen

momimouse27 said:


> I've ordered my Disney Mickey and Minnie masks.  I hope they get to me before our late September trip...I'm still holding out hope!!


Did you order from Disney?  I got several neck gaiters and all some masks too.


----------



## MrBob702

Cancelled our trip scheduled from June 9th to 16th.   Can't see it opening anytime soon and if by chance opened June 1st, whats it going to look like?   Paying full price for half an experience is not my idea of fun.  This was supposed my graduating senior big trip before going to college but this and everything else is cancelled.


----------



## michellibell

samsteele said:


> Physical distancing and safety are priorities and clearly serious topics. But you've got to love Gatorland's new opening psa.


 
OMG This is hilarious!!


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

MrBob702 said:


> Cancelled our trip scheduled from June 9th to 16th.   Can't see it opening anytime soon and if by chance opened June 1st, whats it going to look like?   Paying full price for half an experience is not my idea of fun.  This was supposed my graduating senior big trip before going to college but this and everything else is cancelled.



Congrats on graduation! Good luck in college!!


----------



## Primeval Princess

MrBob702 said:


> Cancelled our trip scheduled from June 9th to 16th.   Can't see it opening anytime soon and if by chance opened June 1st, whats it going to look like?   Paying full price for half an experience is not my idea of fun.  This was supposed my graduating senior big trip before going to college but this and everything else is cancelled.


I hope you're able to save the money and go next year, to celebrate a successful first year at college.


----------



## DanielNYC

MrBob702 said:


> Cancelled our trip scheduled from June 9th to 16th.   Can't see it opening anytime soon and if by chance opened June 1st, whats it going to look like?   Paying full price for half an experience is not my idea of fun.  This was supposed my graduating senior big trip before going to college but this and everything else is cancelled.


Congratulations on graduation.  FYI, Disney is already canceling trips June 1-6 so right now June 7 is the earliest possible reopening date, however most of the analysts are predicting a July date.


----------



## momimouse27

tcherjen said:


> Did you order from Disney?  I got several neck gaiters and all some masks too.



Yes, I ordered from Disney.  Said they will be ready in June.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I saw @yulilin3 post the updated blurb about COVID risk on the Disney Springs website.  Just FYI for those that haven’t noticed, Disney also added the same language on the main Walt Disney World Resort operations update page as well: 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## pangyal

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I saw @yulilin3 post the updated blurb about COVID risk on the Disney Springs website.  For those that haven’t noticed, Disney also added quite a bit of enhanced COVID language on the main Walt Disney World operations update page as well:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/
> View attachment 495210


As always, your trigger finger is far faster than mine . I was just about to post this. I noticed as well that the verbiage about temporary closures, etc. has been removed.


----------



## brich330

yulilin3 said:


> No cm schedule yet


Speculation & predictions aside, this will decide when it’s time to get excited. Need staff in the parks training on new procedures. The Governor, mayor, and even VP can hold weekly meetings, but until CMs get called back, there is no real update.


----------



## wilkydelts

I think next Friday is huge. Clearly they have a plan made and it would have been pre-approved so they save time. They will go through the submission process on Monday and get actual approval. Then hoping it is announced to the world next Friday.

I think all this will result in a June 21st-ish opening which give them a trial week before the 4th of July weeks


----------



## MIChessGuy

In reference to the gaiters/cooling towels, are we permitted here to recommend any particular ones that could be easily identified on a shopping site?  If so, which specific ones do people like?


----------



## randumb0

@wilkydelts Where is all of this optimism coming from?


----------



## Jenny412

yulilin3 said:


> No cm schedule yet


If you don’t mind me asking where do you find info on cm schedules?


----------



## GirlDreamer

Jenny412 said:


> If you don’t mind me asking where do you find info on cm schedules?



I'm pretty sure yulilin3 is a cm and that's how they know


----------



## Jenny412

GirlDreamer said:


> I'm pretty sure yulilin3 is a cm and that's how they know


Lol okay! I was curious!


----------



## yorkieteacher

wilkydelts said:


> I think next Friday is huge. Clearly they have a plan made and it would have been pre-approved so they save time. They will go through the submission process on Monday and get actual approval. Then hoping it is announced to the world next Friday.
> 
> I think all this will result in a June 21st-ish opening which give them a trial week before the 4th of July weeks


Our stay is June 19-23, a Saturday through Wednesday. What does everyone think are the possibilities of being able to NOT have the whole shebang cancelled if Disney does open that Sunday or Monday? I know that they have been cancelling entire stays up until now (well, duh!) but  I plan on calling and asking about keeping any days we may have if they fall within a time they are open, and  extending it  a day or two if I can if  they are open at some point during our reservations. I know, pipe dream, but hey, we all know who said "If you can dream it, you can do it!"


----------



## cakebaker

> If you don’t mind me asking where do you find info on cm schedules?


She has said her daughter is a CM and she has many friends who are CM’s as well.


----------



## cakebaker

yorkieteacher said:


> Our stay is June 19-23, a Saturday through Wednesday. What does everyone think are the possibilities of being able to NOT have the whole shebang cancelled if Disney does open that Sunday or Monday? I know that they have been cancelling entire stays up until now (well, duh!) but  I plan on calling and asking about keeping any days we may have if they fall within a time they are open, and  extending it  a day or two if I can if  they are open at some point during our reservations. I know, pipe dream, but hey, we all know who said "If you can dream it, you can do it!"


As you say, they have been cancelling the entire trip if the start date falls in a cancelled period. The only option before was to go in and change your dates, or split into separate reservations, but I don't believe you can make any changes within June  now. We’re in the same boat with the first part of our trip that runs late June into early July, but did a split stay and the rest that is in July is safe from June cancellations.


----------



## GirlDreamer

yorkieteacher said:


> Our stay is June 19-23, a Saturday through Wednesday. What does everyone think are the possibilities of being able to NOT have the whole shebang cancelled if Disney does open that Sunday or Monday? I know that they have been cancelling entire stays up until now (well, duh!) but  I plan on calling and asking about keeping any days we may have if they fall within a time they are open, and  extending it  a day or two if I can if  they are open at some point during our reservations. I know, pipe dream, but hey, we all know who said "If you can dream it, you can do it!"



From what I've seen other posters say, I think your trip doesn't actually get properly cancelled until your check in date unless you phone up and cancel it yourself to get your money sooner. So I do believe you can either just cancel the affected dates or add the days to the end of your trip instead.


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> She has said her daughter is a CM and she has many friends who are CM’s as well.


this


----------



## maxiesmom

MIChessGuy said:


> In reference to the gaiters/cooling towels, are we permitted here to recommend any particular ones that could be easily identified on a shopping site?  If so, which specific ones do people like?



Mission and Arctic Cool are the 2 my brother in law uses.  Apparently the Arctic Cool ones are a little longer than the Mission brand.


----------



## boxer11

I think Disney will announce the park opening plans on Wednesday. CM's will find out at the same time as the rest of us to assure no leaks. Disney will have CM's trained on new procedures and the parks ready to open very quickly once they make the announcement.


----------



## dachsie

MrBob702 said:


> Cancelled our trip scheduled from June 9th to 16th.   Can't see it opening anytime soon and if by chance opened June 1st, whats it going to look like?   Paying full price for half an experience is not my idea of fun.  This was supposed my graduating senior big trip before going to college but this and everything else is cancelled.


Congratulations on your graduation.  It probably seems anti-climactic with all this stuff going on.  Hope you can get to Disney soon to celebrate


----------



## maryj11

boxer11 said:


> I think Disney will announce the park opening plans on Wednesday. CM's will find out at the same time as the rest of us to assure no leaks. Disney will have CM's trained on new procedures and the parks ready to open very quickly once they make the announcement.


I hope so!


----------



## wilkydelts

I


randumb0 said:


> @wilkydelts Where is all of this optimism coming from?



I am very confused by this. I am always very straightforward and reasonable with my posts. I am unsure where the underlying belief that I am normally negative is coming from.


----------



## randumb0

wilkydelts said:


> I am very confused by this. I am always very straightforward and reasonable with my posts. I am unsure where the underlying belief that I am normally negative is coming from.



I was referring to your post about next Friday and not about you being straightforward or being a negative person


----------



## wareagle57

I’m sure this has been covered somewhere in the 165 pages, and if so I apologize. I haven’t paid attention to how tickets will work as an AP.

But now my family wants to visit in September and are asking me about tickets. If they are still limited capacity, how are they going to determine who gets in since date specific tickets have already been purchased by many and possibly more than the allotted amount.

I assume park hoppers will not be honored for a while, and guest tickets will be blocked out.


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> I’m sure this has been covered somewhere in the 165 pages, and if so I apologize. I haven’t paid attention to how tickets will work as an AP.
> 
> But now my family wants to visit in September and are asking me about tickets. If they are still limited capacity, how are they going to determine who gets in since date specific tickets have already been purchased by many and possibly more than the allotted amount.
> 
> I assume park hoppers will not be honored for a while, and guest tickets will be blocked out.


There has been no announcement on anything related to wdw other than Disney springs reopening


----------



## wilkydelts

randumb0 said:


> I was referring to your post about next Friday and not about you being straightforward or being a negative person



Sorry for the misunderstanding. I am just trying to think through the current situation and the timeline, makes me think we  will here something this week. My guess is end of the week.

I have always thought Disney either opens by June 21st-ish or after July 4th because opening week of July 4th with no trial period sounds illogical.


----------



## CMac72

So, while having our re-booked June reservations cancelled was disappointing, it may have actually been a blessing. We are now re-re-booked for Thanksgiving week, staying at AoA. Needless to say we are very excited. We have never been during the Holidays and figure this would be a perfect time to take our youngest two for their first trip. Of course, we know that crowds will be heavy during this time of year but at this point we will take it. This will be our first stay at AoA as well, and the reviews we read have been awesome. The location to the parks is great and it's a Skyliner resort. So, unless Disney decides to not open this year we will be having turkey dinner in WDW. Third time is a charm, right?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

. I miss Disney, hoping for updates soon. Hoping for a July 1st opening date, but being so close to the 4th, that might not be smart. Maybe a week later. Hoping for some news on Wednesday. I think we will finally get some general idea of how long reopening would take if all goes well

I penciled in maybe going in October, but lets see how the phases go and what they actually say will happen with the parks. I think for me to feel comfortable I need a good 2 months of everything being happy at Disney before I have the guts to go without fear. In the meantime I will order some more candles from Magic Candle Company to use my imagination of things I remember. Pirate life is GOLD!

Worst case, see you May 2021 Mickey. At least tinker bell is safe. She's sliding down that zipline by herself. 100' away from every body.


----------



## yulilin3

For the people that might not know,  this thread is to discuss procedural changes at wdw that have been CONFIRMED and your changes in plans to come due to the virus,  so the only thing we know rn is Disney springs procedures
This page shouldn't be moving all that much
I know you're bored and i know you might not have anything else to do but back and forth on an off topic subject will not fly here
There are like 4 different threads in the community board (for fun forum) where you can talk about the virus,  the areas mostly hit,  the data
Also posting about how off topic someone's post is doesn't help,  use the report button and the mods will get to it
Don't feed the off topic posts
Warning and points were given and I hate to do that but repeated offenders don't learn i guess


----------



## Rachel77

CMac72 said:


> So, while having our re-booked June reservations cancelled was disappointing, it may have actually been a blessing. We are now re-re-booked for Thanksgiving week, staying at AoA. Needless to say we are very excited. We have never been during the Holidays and figure this would be a perfect time to take our youngest two for their first trip. Of course, we know that crowds will be heavy during this time of year but at this point we will take it. This will be our first stay at AoA as well, and the reviews we read have been awesome. The location to the parks is great and it's a Skyliner resort. So, unless Disney decides to not open this year we will be having turkey dinner in WDW. Third time is a charm, right?


We'll be there at AOA too during Thanksgiving week!  We go every year during Thanksgiving and I absolutely love it.  The resorts are so pretty, and it is a such a good 'kick off to Christmas' feeling - without the Christmas crowds!


----------



## Rash

yulilin3 said:


> not sure how long their system takes but you can call and they will open your fp capabilities for your stay even if the tickets are not extended yet
> I did this, I had AP that expired yesterday and I called and since the ap cannot be extended rn until they know the number of days they will be extended for, they opened the fp for my travel dates (which were June, first week) and I was able to book fps



What phone number did you call for this? TIA


----------



## yulilin3

Rash said:


> What phone number did you call for this? TIA


407 939 7277


----------



## Duck143

CMac72 said:


> So, while having our re-booked June reservations cancelled was disappointing, it may have actually been a blessing. We are now re-re-booked for Thanksgiving week, staying at AoA. Needless to say we are very excited. We have never been during the Holidays and figure this would be a perfect time to take our youngest two for their first trip. Of course, we know that crowds will be heavy during this time of year but at this point we will take it. This will be our first stay at AoA as well, and the reviews we read have been awesome. The location to the parks is great and it's a Skyliner resort. So, unless Disney decides to not open this year we will be having turkey dinner in WDW. Third time is a charm, right?


We have the same situation, but our thrid booking is September and my whole family is now super excited for the Halloween decoractions and FW festival.  I really hope 3rd time is a charm!


----------



## over50visits

Today's reminder from Disney.

"An inherent risk of exposure to COVID-19 exists in any public place where people are present. COVID-19 is an extremely contagious disease that can lead to severe illness and death," reads a disclaimer on the Disney World website. "By visiting Walt Disney World Resort, you voluntarily assume all risks related to exposure to COVID-19."


----------



## osufeth24

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/dini...ry-to-disney-springs-during-phased-reopening/


----------



## wilkydelts

I saw that today essentially Disney is saying, "we can not tell people that dining is more important than shopping". It is crazy you could drive all that way and be rejected. I am most curious if this will result in massive quantities of people circling round and round in the garage itself or will they have to find creative ways to circle up and down the main drive. The nearby hotels may see a massive uptick in illegal parking.


----------



## yulilin3

wilkydelts said:


> I saw that today essentially Disney is saying, "we can not tell people that dining is more important than shopping". It is crazy you could drive all that way and be rejected. I am most curious if this will result in massive quantities of people circling round and round in the garage itself or will they have to find creative ways to circle up and down the main drive. The nearby hotels may see a massive uptick in illegal parking.


This was added to the faq on the DS site last Friday
ETA: Sorry Saturday


----------



## yulilin3

Magic Candle Company questions and reviews can  be found here https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-candle-company.3801703/


----------



## markpenske

Sorry in advance if this has already been asked. 
Any predictions on how the resorts might look after reopening? Less capacity? do you think the pools will be open? 
and
Any predictions on If the parks open at less capacity will resort guests have first crack at admission or first-come-first-serve?
Thanks from Buffalo NY


----------



## yulilin3

markpenske said:


> Sorry in advance if this has already been asked.
> Any predictions on how the resorts might look after reopening? Less capacity? do you think the pools will be open?
> and
> Any predictions on If the parks open at less capacity will resort guests have first crack at admission or first-come-first-serve?
> Thanks from Buffalo NY


this is the announced procedural changes thread.
For speculation you can go to the News and Rumors forum, there are 2 threads open on the subject


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

yulilin3 said:


> this is the announced procedural changes thread.
> For speculation you can go to the News and Rumors forum, there are 2 threads open on the subject



lol for someone who doesn't want lots of posts in this thread you've bumped it six times on one thread page! lol seriously though, thanks for your constant help on these boards!


----------



## osufeth24

TomorrowlandKD said:


> lol for someone who doesn't want lots of posts in this thread you've bumped it six times on one thread page! lol seriously though, thanks for your constant help on these boards!



That's cause she has to put up with idiots like myself who instead of ignoring off topic posts I throw a molotov cocktail to it lol


----------



## yulilin3

TomorrowlandKD said:


> lol for someone who doesn't want lots of posts in this thread you've bumped it six times on one thread page! lol seriously though, thanks for your constant help on these boards!


This morning i woke up and deleted 20 posts that were off topic before reminding people to stay on topic,  you don't see all the deleted posts, which looks like me just reminding no one in particular and bumping the thread


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> This morning i woke up and deleted 20 posts that were off topic before reminding people to stay on topic,  you don't see all the deleted posts, which looks like me just reminding no one in particular and bumping the thread



I see them all. 

My family that works at Disney Springs has been contacted and can’t wait to get back to work!!! But hasn’t been given a start date yet.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> I see them all.
> 
> My family that works at Disney Springs has been contacted and can’t wait to get back to work!!! But hasn’t been given a start date yet.


You see them cause your a moderator


----------



## dmband

lovethattink said:


> I see them all.
> 
> My family that works at Disney Springs has been contacted and can’t wait to get back to work!!! But hasn’t been given a start date yet.


a start date for them personally? Because the open date is confirmed correct?


----------



## lovethattink

dmband said:


> a start date for them personally? Because the open date is confirmed correct?



Confirmed open date is correct. Haven’t heard if they’ll be working that day or not.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney springs operating hours have finally been posted,  10am to 10pm


----------



## dagored

And previously?


----------



## lovethattink

dagored said:


> And previously?



Was open til 11 Mon to Thurs and till midnight on weekends.


----------



## yulilin3

dagored said:


> And previously?


Im surprised its opening at 10, i thought they would move it to 11 or 11:30


----------



## FinnsMom7

yulilin3 said:


> Disney springs operating hours have finally been posted,  10am to 10pm


way longer of a day than I expected them to have, at least initially.  
It's too bad they can't designate a parking garage just for people with dining reservations some how.  so that people shopping dont take over all the spots and cause issues for people coming from farther away for dinner.


----------



## yulilin3

FinnsMom7 said:


> way longer of a day than I expected them to have, at least initially.
> It's too bad they can't designate a parking garage just for people with dining reservations some how.  so that people shopping dont take over all the spots and cause issues for people coming from farther away for dinner.


And I just read that basically everything opens at 11, sho thats weird


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Does it really matter when they open or close really? The more they are open, the more money the shops make. The better chance they will survive and not be a youtubers "abandoned Disney" video


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> And I just read that basically everything opens at 11, sho thats weird



Maybe their thinking is the longer their open, the more spread out the crowds will be


----------



## yulilin3

Speaking of 
I'll be live at 11am tomorrow,  if you want to watch my fb link is on my signature


----------



## sponica

yulilin3 said:


> Im surprised its opening at 10, i thought they would move it to 11 or 11:30



Based on when malls reopened up here, there were lines before opening time. Maybe the early "open" time allows for people to get there and file in for their temperature checks before a lunch reservation. (And our malls only had a handful of stores open, most locations are still closed due to corporate policies)


----------



## Davey Jones II

osufeth24 said:


> Maybe their thinking is the longer their open, the more spread out the crowds will be



If they want to spread out the crowds, they need to open all four parks when WDW reopens. Some time ago on these boards, there was talk of opening just MK, and definitely keeping Epcot closed. That wouldn't help social distancing at all, would it?


----------



## Dan Murphy

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...the-disney-springs-temperature-checkpoint.htm


----------



## yulilin3

Dan Murphy said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...the-disney-springs-temperature-checkpoint.htm


I guess they didn't allow anyone but the bigger news outlets to record today, all the videos I've seen have been B-Roll
All of it very similar to what we saw from Citywalk. I think the big 3 are all trying to use the same guidelines and procedures, which makes sense


----------



## AquaDame

yulilin3 said:


> I guess they didn't allow anyone but the bigger news outlets to record today, all the videos I've seen have been B-Roll
> All of it very similar to what we saw from Citywalk. I think the big 3 are all trying to use the same guidelines and procedures, which makes sense



Seems safer that way from a PR perspective - they can just point to their neighbor and toss out the ol' 'everyone is doing it'.


----------



## yulilin3

AquaDame said:


> Seems safer that way from a PR perspective - they can just point to their neighbor and toss out the ol' 'everyone is doing it'.


It also makes sense since since people visit 2 or 3 of the major parks during a vacation, so they know the procedures from one to the other


----------



## Leigh L

yulilin3 said:


> Speaking of
> I'll be live at 11am tomorrow,  if you want to watch my fb link is on my signature


Do you have to be logged into FB to watch? (I don't have an account, but was wondering, sometimes I can see stuff, sometimes I can't)
Have fun at DS!


----------



## yulilin3

Leigh L said:


> Do you have to be logged into FB to watch? (I don't have an account, but was wondering, sometimes I can see stuff, sometimes I can't)
> Have fun at DS!


that's a good question, and I don't know.
I know you don't have to "friend" me to watch but I think you still need to have an account, I think


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> that's a good question, and I don't know.
> I know you don't have to "friend" me to watch but I think you still need to have an account, I think


 I watched your CityWalk stream and hadn’t done a friend request at the time. I could watch and read comments, but couldn’t comment myself. Fixed that! You do need to have a FB account though to watch.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

yulilin3 said:


> that's a good question, and I don't know.
> I know you don't have to "friend" me to watch but I think you still need to have an account, I think


Is there a reason you don't want to have a public account instead of private for FB accounts only?


----------



## yulilin3

P'colaBeachBum said:


> Is there a reason you don't want to have a public account instead of private for FB accounts only?


it is public, which is why I said you don't have to "friend" me to watch. If it was private you would have to friend me


----------



## Spridell

Anyone know what time the meeting is today with Pence and Desantis?  @yulilin3?

Only thing I can find is that they will both be having lunch at Beth's Burger bar.


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> Anyone know what time the meeting is today with Pence and Desantis?  @yulilin3?
> 
> Only thing I can find is that they will both be having lunch at Beth's Burger bar.


I've been looking as well. Can't find it, it's not even on the schedule for thefloridachannel.com So I think it will be announced last minute, check DeSantis twitter page, he usually updates the time


----------



## hertamaniac

Spridell said:


> Anyone know what time the meeting is today with Pence and Desantis?  @yulilin3?
> 
> Only thing I can find is that they will both be having lunch at Beth's Burger bar.



Pence lands around 11:20 AM in O-town.  From there, I haven't seen anything on our local news on the exact meeting time.


----------



## Primeval Princess

Spridell said:


> Anyone know what time the meeting is today with Pence and Desantis?  @yulilin3?
> 
> Only thing I can find is that they will both be having lunch at Beth's Burger bar.


If they can get in. Capacity is limited.


----------



## osufeth24

I'm assuming since DS just says face coverings and not maks specifically, something like gaiters would be ok?  I found a cool Haunted Mansion  one on etsy I may get, hoping it'll allow me to breathe a little bit better in them than a mask. (Posted this here, cause not looking for a debate about it, was hoping to have a confirmation of what's considered face covering to their standard)


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

yulilin3 said:


> it is public, which is why I said you don't have to "friend" me to watch. If it was private you would have to friend me


Ok, I clicked On your link for the City Walk video and could not watch without logging into my FB account. Some accounts when public allow you to watch without  a FB account Will try again later.


----------



## Rash

yulilin3 said:


> 407 939 7277


 Thank you again for this - just called and they set me up for making fast passes.


----------



## hertamaniac

hertamaniac said:


> Pence lands around 11:20 AM in O-town.  From there, I haven't seen anything on our local news on the exact meeting time.



Just got an update:

VP Pence is scheduled to land about 11:25 AM, today.  

Meet with DeSantis (lunch)
Distribute PPE 
Later will meet in a round table discussion with tourism and theme park representatives
Back to Washington later this evening.
They didn't provide exact times for the itinerary.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

osufeth24 said:


> I'm assuming since DS just says face coverings and not maks specifically, something like gaiters would be ok?  I found a cool Haunted Mansion  one on etsy I may get, hoping it'll allow me to breathe a little bit better in them than a mask. (Posted this here, cause not looking for a debate about it, was hoping to have a confirmation of what's considered face covering to their standard)


I saw a blogger from Attractions Magazine wearing a Darth Vader gaiter while filming from DS on Twitter this morning. You should be good to go.


----------



## wilkydelts

Have there been any dreaded cancellation emails today yet?


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

osufeth24 said:


> I'm assuming since DS just says face coverings and not maks specifically, something like gaiters would be ok?  I found a cool Haunted Mansion  one on etsy I may get, hoping it'll allow me to breathe a little bit better in them than a mask. (Posted this here, cause not looking for a debate about it, was hoping to have a confirmation of what's considered face covering to their standard)



I'm hoping this is the case


Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I saw a blogger from Attractions Magazine wearing a Darth Vader gaiter while filming from DS on Twitter this morning. You should be good to go.



In addition to being a Disney nerd, I am also a Survivor nerd, and I own a couple of Survivor Buffs. I find them much more comfortable and cooler than masks. If Disney includes medical masks as part of the re-opening protocol, I will oblige, but in the meantime, I am going to assume my Buffs will be adequate.


----------



## GBRforWDW

wilkydelts said:


> Have there been any dreaded cancellation emails today yet?


While there’s been no real consistency to the emails, most likely they’ll come later tonight or tomorrow morning.  It’s not exact, so we just wait and see.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

TTA Rider Matt said:


> In addition to being a Disney nerd, I am also a Survivor nerd, and I own a couple of Survivor Buffs. I find them much more comfortable and cooler than masks. If Disney includes medical masks as part of the re-opening protocol, I will oblige, but in the meantime, I am going to assume my Buffs will be adequate.



I wasn’t familiar with the term “buff” so I looked it up; buff = gaiter.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Last week I wasn't familiar with the term gaiter so I looked it up. Gaiter = Survivor buff


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263153889819459584


----------



## Tbella

I just googled buff. Ordering the Florida fabric one! Unfortunately, doesn't look like they have any for kids left.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Spridell said:


> Anyone know what time the meeting is today with Pence and Desantis?  @yulilin3?
> 
> Only thing I can find is that they will both be having lunch at Beth's Burger bar.


Saw this on ClickOrlando.com:
He arrived aboard Air Force Two at Orlando International Airport at about 11:25 a.m. The roundtable discussion is scheduled to begin at 2:40 p.m.


----------



## BridgetR3

Take this for what it's worth from a phone CM but I called today to ask for a partial refund for my hubby's AP.  The phone CM began to try to convince me to keep the AP but stopped short when she said, "You have a June trip booked so you should keep the AP....oh wait, no that's going to fall off later today....."  Our trip is June 6-14 but was not cancelled last week in that round.

ETA - she also mentioned that my November reservation "should" (she emphasized it) be safe but if it's not, then rest assured that one day Disney will reopen.  (I definitely think November will be safe but.....)


----------



## thedarksyde

CAPSLOCK said:


> Last week I wasn't familiar with the term gaiter so I looked it up. Gaiter = Survivor buff


Me too but today before I read this.


----------



## Jroceagles

BridgetR3 said:


> Take this for what it's worth from a phone CM but I called today to ask for a partial refund for my hubby's AP.  The phone CM began to try to convince me to keep the AP but stopped short when she said, "You have a June trip booked so you should keep the AP....oh wait, no that's going to fall off later today....."  Our trip is June 6-14 but was not cancelled last week in that round.


so hints to late June.  Who knows....


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263163862347587584


----------



## Jroceagles

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263163862347587584


Huge and great news


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263163862347587584


Lauren Seabrook followed it up to say that dates are required to be presented too, so we should know more soon.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

So as per Kevin Smith..  both the NBA and MLS at WDW “in some form” in order to complete their seasons...  20,000 hotel rooms across the Resort and nearby - Looks like Disney has figured out how to cap guest capacity and generate an alternate revenue stream - who says the Mouse isn’t a clever one


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

The Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force is scheduled to meet on 5/21 at 2pm.  I believe this is the correct link to watch live:

https://www.orangecountyfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx


----------



## GBRforWDW

OnceUponATime15 said:


> So as per Kevin Smith..  both the NBA and MLS at WDW “in some form” in order to complete their seasons...  20,000 hotel rooms across the Resort and nearby - Looks like Disney has figured out how to cap guest capacity and generate an alternate revenue stream - who says the Mouse isn’t a clever one


But will Disney World actually open with those sports going on?  Sorry, this is going OT as it’s speculative and not confirmed, but the goal for the sports is to create a fanless bubble, that would be difficult if other resorts are open.


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

wilkydelts said:


> Have there been any dreaded cancellation emails today yet?



I’m wondering too. I also wonder if they will change notification schedule based off of the DS phased reopening


----------



## poohj80

It sounds like the theme parks will be presenting their re-opening plans tomorrow which will include an opening date so hopefully we'll know about our reservations by then.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

https://www.wesh.com/article/pence-orlando-visit-tourism/32617126
live stream of meeting with Desantis, Pence, and tourism groups

ETA:  originally from Hertamaniac on another thread - thank you!


----------



## brockash

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> I’m wondering too. I also wonder if they will change notification schedule based off of the DS phased reopening


We should be getting ours a d haven't yet, but last week no one got them til Thursday.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Disney rep talking now - only thing he reallly said was that they were grateful for the gov't programs because not all employees will be brought back on board at one time.  Mentioned that they would probably discuss water parks tonight - think that was only because they mentioned CDC guidelines about pools, etc


----------



## GBRforWDW

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Disney rep talking now


Thanks for the updates


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Pence asked Seaworld about timing - he said from time get approval would be a couple to 2-3-4 weeks until open.  Specifically said around end of June if they can get approval and data keeps moving in that direction, they will be ready then.

ETA:  He being the Sea World rep


----------



## Spridell

Seaworld just said Mid June if all goes to plan


----------



## OnceUponATime15

disney gave no indication of an opening date..  just “gradually”


----------



## lovethattink

My DIL got called in to work tonight at Disney Springs!! She is so excited.

I took notes on the round table earlier.

In addition to what @Bibbobboo2u posted

Disney (George but didn't catch his last name) said they opened Shanghai Disney at 20% capacity the first week with a 30% max.

Disney Springs opens today.

Water Park discussions to come because of new CDC guidelines. DeSantis said he'd like water parks to open soon.

ETA: Mark Swanson from Sea World said they could open in 2 to 4 weeks and they are planning on a June opening.


----------



## maryj11

Didn’t he say they would do something similar to what Shanghai did and sell a limited amount of tickets for opening? What does that mean for us who already have reservations and tickets?


----------



## lovethattink

maryj11 said:


> Didn’t he say they would do something similar to what Shanghai did and sell a limited amount of tickets for opening? What does that mean for us who already have reservations and tickets?



It's still speculation at this time. I'm sure they will follow whatever worked at Shanghai since he mentioned that park and they started at 20%.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

> Pickle Rick said:
> 
> 
> According to Amanda Dukes at WESH, WDW will not be presenting opening dates tomorrow, but UO may do so.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263187907222913024


Interesting....


----------



## Bjn10

Looking like Disney will not make an announcement tmw


----------



## yulilin3

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ng-plans-5-21-9-smaller-local-parks-approved/


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Looks like all 3 parks will submit plans tomorrow, but only Universal will actually present tomorrow (Disney and SeaWorld will be later this week): 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263206792248659968


----------



## yulilin3

I guess it's a wait and see....until tomorrow


----------



## hertamaniac

Bibbobboo2u said:


> https://www.wesh.com/article/pence-orlando-visit-tourism/32617126
> live stream of meeting with Desantis, Pence, and tourism groups
> 
> ETA:  originally from Hertamaniac on another thread - thank you!



Thanks for the props......we all share and gain!


----------



## Bjn10

My guess is disney does not want to present an opening date at a task force. When they are ready they will do another way. I believe they will also have government approval before making any announcements they don’t want to get caught having to back track


----------



## Spridell

Bjn10 said:


> My guess is disney does not want to present an opening date at a task force. When they are ready they will do another way. I believe they will also have government approval before making any announcements they don’t want to get caught having to back track



From what is being said, they HAVE NO CHOICE they have to submit a date (or a timetable).  It is a requirement from the state


----------



## yorkieteacher

yulilin3 said:


> I guess it's a wait and see....until tomorrow


I guess if the Covid ordeal has taught us all anything, it's forced us to become better at waiting! Something I heretofore have HATED! And since nobody knows me here on these boards, and I can't shout it from the housetop yet, just when I thought 2020 would be a total washout- both my daughters will be having babies this year! I knew my Disney princess ( I have two princes) was coming in July, but my DGS age 3 will become a big brother! I am blessed even if I don't get to go to Disney in June!


----------



## pigletliz

Spridell said:


> From what is being said, they HAVE NO CHOICE they have to submit a date (or a timetable).  It is a requirement from the state



To my understanding, I thought they had to submit a date IF they chose to present a proposal for opening. If they aren't ready to tip their hand, they don't have to submit a date. I don't think the Mayor or Governor can demand a time line from a private company. My guess is that Disney wants to test waters with the Disney Springs opening. Once they are ready to go public, they can submit for approval of their plans.


----------



## yorkieteacher

pigletliz said:


> To my understanding, I thought they had to submit a date IF they chose to present a proposal for opening. If they aren't ready to tip their hand, they don't have to submit a date. I don't think the Mayor or Governor can demand a time line from a private company. My guess is that Disney wants to test waters with the Disney Springs opening. Once they are ready to go public, they can submit for approval of their plans.


My husband, who frequently admonishes me that "everything is political", has said if Disney wants dollars from the government, they have to dance to the tune the government plays. As a retired teacher, I know school systems certainly went along with all the guidelines to get the government dollars. If the state/federal government wants Disney to open, and if Disney wants some of the bailout money, I would think that even as a private company they would have to submit a proposal for opening to get in line with what  the state/federal government wanted. And I admit I know very little about the bailout money, but as Disney is a publicly traded company I would think they had to answer to their stockholders if they  decide to forfeit any profits.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Spridell said:


> From what is being said, they HAVE NO CHOICE they have to submit a date (or a timetable).  It is a requirement from the state


I don’t think that’s a thing... but I expect careful words from Disney when announcing a date.


----------



## Spridell

yankeesfan123 said:


> I don’t think that’s a thing... but I expect careful words from Disney when announcing a date.



Under the order from the Governor of Florida a date must be submitted with the plans.

Will it be an exact date or a "projected" date is unknown. 

The exact wording of the order says "identify the date certain that they believe that they can resume safe operations"


----------



## MMSM

yorkieteacher said:


> My husband, who frequently admonishes me that "everything is political", has said if Disney wants dollars from the government, they have to dance to the tune the government plays. As a retired teacher, I know school systems certainly went along with all the guidelines to get the government dollars. If the state/federal government wants Disney to open, and if Disney wants some of the bailout money, I would think that even as a private company they would have to submit a proposal for opening to get in line with what  the state/federal government wanted. And I admit I know very little about the bailout money, but as Disney is a publicly traded company I would think they had to answer to their stockholders if they  decide to forfeit any profits.


I completely agree


----------



## ScubaCat

Spridell said:


> Under the order from the Governor of Florida a date must be submitted with the plans.
> 
> Will it be an exact date or a "projected" date is unknown.
> 
> The exact wording of the order says "identify the date certain that they believe that they can resume safe operations"



That just means "earliest possible date", which is unlikely to be the actual date.  There will be many dates, too, as the resorts and parks come online.  It's going to be quite a process.


----------



## Spridell

ScubaCat said:


> That just means "earliest possible date", which is unlikely to be the actual date.  There will be many dates, too, as the resorts and parks come online.  It's going to be quite a process.


Hey at this point a date is a date.


----------



## MMSM

You can’t blame government for wanting some sort of timeframe. They need to know so they can officially go to phase 2, lift bans and restrictions, and get other things around these theme parks ready to go.  Disney knows their plan and their date. I agree with OP thatthey don’t want to tip their hand. They know once a date is out there this info will be leaked and their customer service will be busier than ever. People upset with the date, what parks will be open, what pools, what are the restrictions, what dining, etc.  They will have to answer a lot of questions. When now, they just do it week by Week. I absolutely LOVE Disney but am so glad that they will have to be forced to communicate with their customers regarding opening.  Allow people time to digest info and make other plans for a family vacation if Disney is closed.


----------



## pigletliz

yorkieteacher said:


> My husband, who frequently admonishes me that "everything is political", has said if Disney wants dollars from the government, they have to dance to the tune the government plays. As a retired teacher, I know school systems certainly went along with all the guidelines to get the government dollars. If the state/federal government wants Disney to open, and if Disney wants some of the bailout money, I would think that even as a private company they would have to submit a proposal for opening to get in line with what  the state/federal government wanted. And I admit I know very little about the bailout money, but as Disney is a publicly traded company I would think they had to answer to their stockholders if they  decide to forfeit any profits.



I'm not saying they never have to submit a proposal. I'm saying it doesn't have to be at the government's timeline.  Disney's stockholders certainly would like to see it open, but they also wouldn't want Disney, with its multiple hotels/transportation/restaurants, become a hot bed. There are just so many moving pieces here, including the safety of the employees, people flying into the state, etc.  So yes, "everything is political", but I wouldn't under estimate Disney's clout. I think they are going to try to get it right the first time, no matter how much we all chomp at the bit for them to open sooner than later. I don't seem telling anyone, allowing for leaks, before they are ready.


----------



## yulilin3

We're going to return to the focus of this thread which is operations, announced procedures at the park due to covid and if you are changing your plans because of it


----------



## sheila14

BridgetR3 said:


> Take this for what it's worth from a phone CM but I called today to ask for a partial refund for my hubby's AP.  The phone CM began to try to convince me to keep the AP but stopped short when she said, "You have a June trip booked so you should keep the AP....oh wait, no that's going to fall off later today....."  Our trip is June 6-14 but was not cancelled last week in that round.
> 
> ETA - she also mentioned that my November reservation "should" (she emphasized it) be safe but if it's not, then rest assured that one day Disney will reopen.  (I definitely think November will be safe but.....)


I have a September vacation and when I called WDW to change my resort, the CM I spoke to said things should be up and operating by then.


----------



## Meriweather

sheila14 said:


> I have a September vacation and when I called WDW to change my resort, the CM I spoke to said things should be up and operating by then.



That would be wonderful!


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Meriweather said:


> That would be wonderful!


Sorry, I have been MIA for a bit.. what is everyone thinking for July 25 trip?  Seems like we still dont know anything for sure... so wondering what everyone is thinking??  Thanks!


----------



## DieGo2SHAE

Kim Gillihan said:


> Sorry, I have been MIA for a bit.. what is everyone thinking for July 25 trip?  Seems like we still dont know anything for sure... so wondering what everyone is thinking??  Thanks!



We should know more tomorrow morning, likely a projected opening date. For political reasons I dont think theres any chance they are closed beyond 7/4 so you should be fine, provided youre fine with the safety requirements and such.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Kim Gillihan said:


> Sorry, I have been MIA for a bit.. what is everyone thinking for July 25 trip?  Seems like we still dont know anything for sure... so wondering what everyone is thinking??  Thanks!



Even if they are open the restrictions will not be magical in any way humanly enjoyable in my opinion. At first I thought we would just go to show support. Now I am thinking maybe 2021. We will hold our September just in case the world becomes more reasonable with it's paranoia and pessimism. Who on this EARTH travels anywhere to wear a mask?! Restrictions are not profitable and don't promote fun on vacation. I can have more fun sitting on my porch with a bottle of Jameson than wearing a mask in line six feet apart for POC at Disney taking my temperature. And don't tell me the resorts are a party all the time with the pools closed which you can surmise they will be in July. (Can you tell I'm posting on my porch, with a bottle of Jamerson?)


----------



## yulilin3

Kim Gillihan said:


> Sorry, I have been MIA for a bit.. what is everyone thinking for July 25 trip?  Seems like we still dont know anything for sure... so wondering what everyone is thinking??  Thanks!


You're right,  no one knows anything for sure because Disney hasn't announced anything.  Me personally, I think by July the parks will be open,  maybe with some restrictions but this thread is about the facts which we don't have


----------



## hertamaniac

According to our local news this AM:

Mayor Demings stated it could take up to 24 hours for them to approve the reopening plans for the theme parks, before forwarding to the state for consideration.  

Universal will submit "full" plans to reopen later today (no time was given). I don't know if full means a breakdown of a phased approach.


----------



## yulilin3

hertamaniac said:


> According to our local news this AM:
> 
> Mayor Demings stated it could take up to 24 hours for them to approve the reopening plans for the theme parks, before forwarding to the state for consideration.
> 
> Universal will submit "full" plans to reopen later today (no time was given). I don't know if full means a breakdown of a phased approach.


he talks at length starting at 22:45
https://newsroom.ocfl.net/media-advisories/press-releases/2020/03/coronavirus-updates/


----------



## courtney1188

DieGo2SHAE said:


> We should know more tomorrow morning, likely a projected opening date. For political reasons I dont think theres any chance they are closed beyond 7/4 so you should be fine, provided youre fine with the safety requirements and such.


Disney said they will not be presenting their plan/potential opening date today. Universal is - personally, I think Disney is waiting to see what Universal’s plan is and how the public responds to it so they can learn from any mistakes made there.


----------



## yulilin3

courtney1188 said:


> Disney said they will not be presenting their plan/potential opening date today. Universal is - personally, I think Disney is waiting to see what Universal’s plan is and how the public responds to it so they can learn from any mistakes made there.


if you hear the press conference the Mayor said he is expecting all 3 to present their opening plans but only Universal will talk about them. Like hertamaniac pointed out, he also says that it will take 12 to 24 hours for him (Demings) to review and send to DeSantis/ The 3 parks have been a part of both task forces on the county and state level, they already have presented plans to both the mayor and the governor (which he uses now as guidelines for his phased reopening) so this is more of a formality, each park might have slight changes but they all 3 agreed to keep them as uniform as possible so visiting guests are not confused when they come and go from park to park


----------



## goofynut41

Even if the parks don't open for July 4, maybe they could have fireworks on-line viewing so everyone can watch!!!


----------



## osufeth24

goofynut41 said:


> Even if the parks don't open for July 4, maybe they could have fireworks on-line viewing so everyone can watch!!!



As nice as that would be, I'd say there no chance that would happen.  That'd be a lot of money, and they're not exactly getting much revenue at the moment.  It's why a lot of places around the country are canceling their 4th of July fireworks already.


----------



## yorkieteacher

So they have officially closed through June 13th now-


----------



## yulilin3

yorkieteacher said:


> So they have officially closed through June 13th now-


nothing official until the hours of operation change to close, which usually changes in the evening, but yes resorts are being cancelled through June 13


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Welp, email received for my next June dates.   6/7 check in.


----------



## Duck143

yulilin3 said:


> nothing official until the hours of operation change to close, which usually changes in the evening, but yes resorts are being cancelled through June 13


My reservation for 6/4 - 6/6 got cancelled last Thursday around 5pm.   I am expecting the rest to be cancelled tonight.


----------



## Yooperroo

have a split stay 13-15 and 15-29 (I couldn't book more than 14 nights with a bounce back offer). I just got the email that our reservation has been impacted. I'm assuming it's for the 13-15 stay. We are out of state Passholders and the 2 night stay beginning on the 13th was at All Star Movies.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

osufeth24 said:


> As nice as that would be, I'd say there no chance that would happen.  That'd be a lot of money, and they're not exactly getting much revenue at the moment.  It's why a lot of places around the country are canceling their 4th of July fireworks already.



They could just broadcast the livestream from last year


----------



## goofynut41

DisneyWishes14 said:


> They could just broadcast the livestream from last year


That would work...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

goofynut41 said:


> Even if the parks don't open for July 4, maybe they could have fireworks on-line viewing so everyone can watch!!!



They’ve been sharing fireworks on the Disney Parks Blog page on fb for a few weeks now  - Hallowishes last week 

They will probably re air last years July 4th show this year.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

goofynut41 said:


> That would work...


They have been broadcasting Fireworks every friday at 7PM EST from a diff Park on InstaGram


----------



## yankeesfan123

The Dis YouTube page has amazing fireworks videos as well, arguably better than Disney’s official videos.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Jadyreen1282 said:


> Even if they are open the restrictions will not be magical in any way humanly enjoyable in my opinion. At first I thought we would just go to show support. Now I am thinking maybe 2021. We will hold our September just in case the world becomes more reasonable with it's paranoia and pessimism. Who on this EARTH travels anywhere to wear a mask?! Restrictions are not profitable and don't promote fun on vacation. I can have more fun sitting on my porch with a bottle of Jameson than wearing a mask in line six feet apart for POC at Disney taking my temperature. And don't tell me the resorts are a party all the time with the pools closed which you can surmise they will be in July. (Can you tell I'm posting on my porch, with a bottle of Jamerson?)


 that is what I am worried about.... ugh


----------



## parasail_of_congress

sheila14 said:


> I have a September vacation and when I called WDW to change my resort, the CM I spoke to said things should be up and operating by then.



Right now, a CM has just as much information as you do with regard to when the parks will be open. Of course they would say this versus needing to refund your vacation package.


----------



## Jrb1979

Jadyreen1282 said:


> Even if they are open the restrictions will not be magical in any way humanly enjoyable in my opinion. At first I thought we would just go to show support. Now I am thinking maybe 2021. We will hold our September just in case the world becomes more reasonable with it's paranoia and pessimism. Who on this EARTH travels anywhere to wear a mask?! Restrictions are not profitable and don't promote fun on vacation. I can have more fun sitting on my porch with a bottle of Jameson than wearing a mask in line six feet apart for POC at Disney taking my temperature. And don't tell me the resorts are a party all the time with the pools closed which you can surmise they will be in July. (Can you tell I'm posting on my porch, with a bottle of Jamerson?)


Why not give your money to another park when they open? There is other parks that are only encouraging masks.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Do we know for sure that Disney will require masks?  Or are we just speculating?


----------



## wilkydelts

Disney has made no official statements regarding the reopening of theme parks including guest and staff procedures. At this time Disney Springs requires social distancing and masks among other things in order to gain entrance.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Kim Gillihan said:


> Do we know for sure that Disney will require masks?  Or are we just speculating?


CM union agreement says masks will be mandatory for all guests and employees. Disney Springs, the first property to open in FL, is mandating masks. How long masks will be mandatory is another issue that we have no official announcement on.


----------



## gatorlisa

Another reservation impacted by an update to show parks closed and still no email. That's now 3 reservations involved in closures and I have gotten zero emails about my reservations being impacted. Strange. Dates were check-in Wednesday, 6/10, check-out Sunday, 6/14. Will cancel this one later today to reclaim the gift card balance used to pay the deposit. We have one more long weekend backup trip scheduled for late July and a week long trip for our Labor Day week vacation. Will continue to hold out hope that one or both of those will happen. I feel pretty confident that they'll be open for the Labor Day week one, just not 100% that we'll actually want to go.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just noting, as has been the pattern for several weeks now on Thursday afternoon, park hours have now been changed to closed through 6/13.  Another 7 day bump.


----------



## osufeth24

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just noting, as has been the pattern for several weeks now on Thursday afternoon, park hours have now been changed to closed through 6/13.  Another 7 day bump.


----------



## MicheyMouse

osufeth24 said:


>


 Boo.  That is a terrible sign!


----------



## courtney1188

yulilin3 said:


> if you hear the press conference the Mayor said he is expecting all 3 to present their opening plans but only Universal will talk about them. Like hertamaniac pointed out, he also says that it will take 12 to 24 hours for him (Demings) to review and send to DeSantis/ The 3 parks have been a part of both task forces on the county and state level, they already have presented plans to both the mayor and the governor (which he uses now as guidelines for his phased reopening) so this is more of a formality, each park might have slight changes but they all 3 agreed to keep them as uniform as possible so visiting guests are not confused when they come and go from park to park



On CNBC last night they reported that Disney told them they are NOT presenting a reopening plan today. So I'm confused.


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

Closures through 6/13 now 

Getting so close to our dates


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

Does anybody know if there is some kind of live feed with updates of details from the reopening presentations? If so, how do I get there?


----------



## skatalite

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> Does anybody know if there is some kind of live feed with updates of details from the reopening presentations? If so, how do I get there?


----------



## Violetspider

https://www.ocfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx#.Xsa9XS2ZNE5
Wow! Half the public comments are all anti "M" word.


----------



## Duck143

All my reservations through 6/13 were cancelled starting at 2pm today.


----------



## christinou

I was scheduled to arrive June 7 reservation cancelled as well as all dining reservations even the one at Disney Springs.


----------



## dmband

courtney1188 said:


> Disney said they will not be presenting their plan/potential opening date today. Universal is - personally, I think Disney is waiting to see what Universal’s plan is and how the public responds to it so they can learn from any mistakes made there.


Yes, to a point.
i think they have been communicating some too. They both know if one screws up, they both will see a negative impact.
I also don’t see one or the other opening more than a day or two apart. They don’t want to let people go to a competitor if they can avoid it.

from a safety stand point, the CDC has announced that the virus doesn’t spread easy from surfaces. That’s a plus I am sure when considering letting a place open that has many areas not being cleaned frequently, like a park


----------



## osufeth24

Violetspider said:


> Wow! Half the public comments are all anti "M" word.



this is why I'm done reading on comments on pages, going into certain threads on this forum, i've severely reduced the places I go on reddit.  I'm just sick of the anger that gets thrown around from all sides (masks v  no masks, lockdown vs no lockdown, etc).

I wanna go back to arguing over sports and if Boarding Groups for RotR is a good idea


----------



## Tess

Violetspider said:


> https://www.ocfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx#.Xsa9XS2ZNE5
> Wow! Half the public comments are all anti "M" word.



Comments are tuned off on You Tube and when I clicked your link it redirected me to You Tube.  Odd.


----------



## brockash

Jrb1979 said:


> Why not give your money to another park when they open? There is other parks that are only encouraging masks.


Do we know which ones and opening dates?


----------



## Violetspider

Tess said:


> Comments are tuned off on You Tube and when I clicked your link it redirected me to You Tube.  Odd.


Sorry, it worked for me. I'm directly on the Orange TV Live webpage. I'm on a laptop though. Not sure it you are on a phone and if that would be making a difference. Here's another link that might work.

https://www.ocfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx#.Xsa9XS2ZNE5


----------



## Tess

Violetspider said:


> Sorry, it worked for me. I'm directly on the Orange TV Live webpage. I'm on a laptop though. Not sure it you are on a phone and if that would be making a difference. Here's another link that might work.
> 
> https://www.ocfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx#.Xsa9XS2ZNE5



 The site is probably overloaded hence suggesting the You Tube link.  Too bad, I was really more interested in the comments.


----------



## Violetspider

UO presentation is coming up now!


----------



## Violetspider

UO is requesting June 1st gradual opening for team members to vet operations. June 3rd and 4th for invited guests with full opening on June 5th.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Violetspider said:


> UO is requesting June 1st gradual opening for team members to vet operations. June 3rd and 4th for invited guests with full opening on June 5th.


you beat me to it LOL. my heart is in my throat listening to this


----------



## DieGo2SHAE

Violetspider said:


> UO is requesting June 1st gradual opening for team members to vet operations. June 3rd and 4th for invited guests with full opening on June 5th.



Well that’s weird with all the WDW reservations cancelled through June 13th just a short bit ago. Maybe they jumped the gun and will uncancel them...


----------



## osufeth24

DieGo2SHAE said:


> Well that’s weird with all the WDW reservations cancelled through June 13th just a short bit ago. Maybe they jumped the gun and will uncancel them...



That or maybe the partial reopening will just be locals or something?


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

Violetspider said:


> UO is requesting June 1st gradual opening for team members to vet operations. June 3rd and 4th for invited guests with full opening on June 5th.



I thought that I heard that


----------



## Jrb1979

brockash said:


> Do we know which ones and opening dates?


Silverwood in Idaho is open now. Legoland is opening June 1st. Dollywood plans on opening soon. Kings Island is hoping to open July 1st.


----------



## Violetspider

UO will require masks for TMs and guests.


----------



## Violetspider

The Orange County Team that did a walk through this morning of UO to see if their plan was ready as presented has said that they have no concerns.


----------



## Violetspider

Voting on the plan is underway.


----------



## FinnsMom7

DieGo2SHAE said:


> Well that’s weird with all the WDW reservations cancelled through June 13th just a short bit ago. Maybe they jumped the gun and will uncancel them...


I think that Disney is waiting on others to set parameters, see how they fare, and also may be planning to do locals only initially.  If they want to keep resort capacity down will be better to have them empty during opening days and slowly book than picking and choosing which reservations are allowed to stay.


----------



## Violetspider

WDW is recusing themselves from the vote.


----------



## Violetspider

OMG!!!!  The UO plan has been APPROVED as presented!


----------



## osufeth24

Violetspider said:


> WDW is recusing themselves from the vote.



No idea if that'd be considered standard or odd?


----------



## osufeth24

Violetspider said:


> OMG!!!!  The UO plan has been APPROVED as presented!



I guess this now goes to DeSantis for final approval (which I would think is a formality)?


----------



## FinnsMom7

Not a single opposing vote!!!! So glad we added UO to our Feb visit and fell in love, cannot wait to be back!


----------



## Violetspider

osufeth24 said:


> No idea if that'd be considered standard or odd?


All the other theme parks recused themselves, so I would think standard.


----------



## Violetspider

osufeth24 said:


> I guess this now goes to DeSantis for final approval (which I would think is a formality)?


Yes on both counts I would think.


----------



## Violetspider

Time line for other attractions that have submitted plans.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Screenshot of plan (a little fuzzy)


----------



## goofynut41

So what does that mean for Disney to reclused themselves?


----------



## yankeesfan123

Violetspider said:


> Time line for other attractions that have submitted plans.
> 
> View attachment 496073


Specifically stated to be “smaller attractions”


----------



## Violetspider

goofynut41 said:


> So what does that mean for Disney to reclused themselves?


All the other theme parks recused themselves. Probably just a standard conflict of interest recusal.


----------



## Violetspider

They are voting on all the other submitted plans as presented now. See thumbnail for specific parks/attractions.


----------



## Violetspider

All the plans were approved as presented. All of the plans submitted at the Task Force Meeting today are now on their way to the governor for review.


----------



## NMK62303

yankeesfan123 said:


> Screenshot of plan (a little fuzzy)



Where did you see this - it is fuzzy and when I try to enlarge I can't read it?  Thanks!


----------



## Violetspider

My take away is they all submitted decent plans and the Task Force is eager to allow these business to resume operations. I'm thinking the governor will be in agreement and approve very quickly.


----------



## poohj80

I was hoping they would also address the opening of theme park resorts.  Maybe this is why previously it had been stated that initial openings may be for FL residents only if there isn't anywhere to stay open yet.


----------



## NMK62303

Found the link!  Thanks!


----------



## Bjn10

WED may 27 will be the next meeting 10am


----------



## vinotinto

Violetspider said:


> Time line for other attractions that have submitted plans.
> 
> View attachment 496073





yankeesfan123 said:


> Specifically stated to be “smaller attractions”


So, did WDW submit a plan, even if they did not present?


----------



## armerida

Bjn10 said:


> WED may 27 will be the next meeting 10am


Is that likely when we’ll hear Disney’s plan? My reservation starts June 20, and the next task force meeting would be the day before the next round of rolling cancellations...


----------



## Violetspider

vinotinto said:


> So, did WDW submit a plan, even if they did not present?


I did not get that impression from the meeting.


----------



## Bjn10

All I know is that’s when the next meeting is no word on if Disney will report


----------



## summerw

vinotinto said:


> So, did WDW submit a plan, even if they did not present?


Since the plan has to be voted on by the members and then submitted to the mayor and governor, it doesn't seem likely. It appears the vote must be a part of the public meeting. 
Sad we have to wait another week! 



I'm not sure if this will post clearer, but I took this screen shot...


----------



## brockash

Violetspider said:


> WDW is recusing themselves from the .


----------



## blackbird763

Thanks for posting the info. 
Wonder if WDW is focused on landing a deal with NBA/MLB first before submitting. I would think that would tie up staff and resorts that would then affect the park reopen plan?


----------



## yulilin3

Universal Orlando Procedures https://htv-prod-media.s3.amazonaws...r-govt-relations-phase-2-final-1590088608.pdf


----------



## yulilin3

Just to close on the Universal talk since this is WDW thread.
Universal management is expecting a decision from DeSantis by Tuesday. TM have been told to basically be on call to return for training next Wednesday.
Just called the Universal AP and my pass has already been extended for the number of days the parks will be closed as of June 5. They don;t have any information on who can go those first couple of days but she said just to be on the lookout for an email
And now if we can come back to waiting for WDW to give us some news


----------



## Raisincain

Our June 13-21 vacation was cancelled earlier today (by Disney). We already had a plan B booked for July 25, which I feel pretty good about.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Jrb1979 said:


> Why not give your money to another park when they open? There is other parks that are only encouraging masks.



We are looking into the Wisconsin Dells, Laughlin, Vegas and such. I just need my Disney fix and this whole end of civilization thing has me down then Disneys app is sending me notifications getting my hopes up. Had to bag that thing cause playing games on the Disney app just isn't the same as a night at Ohana.


----------



## zackiedawg

I've got a DVC booked at Boulder Ridge starting June 12, still no cancel notices as it's DVC.  But I did get my first two trip impacts as two dining reservations were canceled by e-mail notification today.  June 12 at T-Rex and June 13 Liberty Tree Tavern.  I still have ADRs for June 14 and 15, which I presume will get canceled next week - and likely my entire DVC reservation.


----------



## boogiechoogie

Hey everyone..so in your case are you annual passholders? my daughters 6th bday trip got cancelled the 2nd day disney closed back in march then again in may and now we have jube 18th-21st booked and went through alot to get all of the passes moved each time and they even threw in extras and with no times for us so my questions for u and everyone else getting the june cancellations are u all AP holders? we are and are holding out hope


Raisincain said:


> Our June 13-21 vacation was cancelled earlier today (by Disney). We already had a plan B booked for July 25, which I feel pretty good about.



after todays universal plans that disney will open by mid june following suit and will give us a chance to go...without being cancelled


----------



## fenrir58

boogiechoogie said:


> Hey everyone..so in your case are you annual passholders? my daughters 6th bday trip got cancelled the 2nd day disney closed back in march then again in may and now we have jube 18th-21st booked and went through alot to get all of the passes moved each time and they even threw in extras and with no times for us so my questions for u and everyone else getting the june cancellations are u all AP holders? we are and are holding out hope
> 
> 
> after todays universal plans that disney will open by mid june following suit and will give us a chance to go...without being cancelled


Out of state AP and DVC... resort and dining in park cancelled


----------



## MMSM

fenrir58 said:


> Out of state AP and DVC... resort and dining in park cancelled


What does that mean? Up to what date?


----------



## Sandisw

MMSM said:


> What does that mean? Up to what date?



 Cash reservations, dining, and park hours are all being canceled through June 13th. 

DVC reservations are running behind that schedule and have only been canceled through about May 28th.


----------



## boogiechoogie

so what does cash reservation mean?do u mean credit card deposit for securing first night resort stay?if you are a florida resident with AP and are staying on site with a deposit do you have any possible chance of them waiting to see longer before they cancel you? we are 18th-21st of june and this is 3rd staright month of them booking same trip a month later and moving over the passes. (not that they care or even know weve been cancelled twice)


----------



## DisneyWishes14

boogiechoogie said:


> so what does cash reservation mean?do u mean credit card deposit for securing first night resort stay?if you are a florida resident with AP and are staying on site with a deposit do you have any possible chance of them waiting to see longer before they cancel you? we are 18th-21st of june and this is 3rd staright month of them booking same trip a month later and moving over the passes. (not that they care or even know weve been cancelled twice)



Cash reservation means any reservation that is not a DVC points reservation.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/oran...disney-will-submit-reopening-plans-next-week/


----------



## osufeth24

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/oran...disney-will-submit-reopening-plans-next-week/



So could be looking at 2 weeks before they even vote. 

I'm wondering if they're gonna see how it goes at universal first and that's why they didn't submit anything today


----------



## Dis5150

osufeth24 said:


> So could be looking at 2 weeks before they even vote.
> 
> I'm wondering if they're gonna see how it goes at universal first and that's why they didn't submit anything today


How 2 weeks? UO presented, got approved by task force and mayor all today. Plan being presented to governor tomorrow. I’ll bet he approves before weekend is over. Should be just as quick for WDW.


----------



## osufeth24

Dis5150 said:


> How 2 weeks? UO presented, got approved by task force and mayor all today. Plan being presented to governor tomorrow. I’ll bet he approves before weekend is over. Should be just as quick for WDW.



Maybe I misread it. It said they would submit their plans next week. Then the article said they would then schedule a hearing for the presentation


----------



## boogiechoogie

Arrgh...technically they could submit there plans tuesday and still give the presentation at the 10am weds meeting..or they could have just presented them at the meeting wedsday the 27th and they vote just like they did today with universal..i get disneys trying to get it right becuase they have the biggest scope to plan for and they are the alpha dog and can make people wait but being too "wait and see" when literally everyone else is stepping to the plate kinda sucks...i dont want to be partial just cuase ive had the same trip booked 3 times and this will be the 3rd cancellation but im kinda thinkin bout all of the surrounding orlando tourist industry seeing ecerything but head honcho disney opening and also all of the cast members wanting to get back to work and how that will make them feel wondering why disney wont go foward, at the same times generally as the others, cuase disney had the luxary of already seeing shanghai open to test procedures, and univwrsal disnt have that luxary yet they appear to have had a solid plan today. i watched the presentation and was impressed. lookin foward to what disney has that may be different or even a step further. you know they most likely have been ready for a bit now cuase they work so well behind the scenes. i wonder if they are waiting for a official cdc phase 2 announcment to take effect? just curious cuase there hasnt been a date set for that as of yet and i thought the legislation was phase 2 for theme parks? 


osufeth24 said:


> So could be looking at 2 weeks before they even vote.
> 
> I'm wondering if they're gonna see how it goes at universal first and that's why they didn't submit anything today


----------



## Primeval Princess

Kim Gillihan said:


> Sorry, I have been MIA for a bit.. what is everyone thinking for July 25 trip?  Seems like we still dont know anything for sure... so wondering what everyone is thinking??  Thanks!


I think it's a go. I am in no way biased by the fact that I also have a trip booked for late July.


----------



## Dis5150

osufeth24 said:


> Maybe I misread it. It said they would submit their plans next week. Then the article said they would then schedule a hearing for the presentation


Re reading, I can see it interpreted that way. I’m just going by UO. They submitted the plan and presented the same day so I’m hoping it is the same!


----------



## fla4fun

boogiechoogie said:


> Hey everyone..so in your case are you annual passholders? my daughters 6th bday trip got cancelled the 2nd day disney closed back in march then again in may and now we have jube 18th-21st booked and went through alot to get all of the passes moved each time and they even threw in extras and with no times for us so my questions for u and everyone else getting the june cancellations are u all AP holders? we are and are holding out hope
> 
> 
> after todays universal plans that disney will open by mid june following suit and will give us a chance to go...without being cancelled



I am a Florida Resident passholder and received my email today to cancel my June 9-20 stay.  It was a backup of the May trip they cancelled.  I am about 80% sure they will open before my trip would have been over, but just dropping dates off the beginning of the trip wasn’t an option.  So now I wait for August, the backup of the backup . . .


----------



## boogiechoogie

Ya after watching the news interview about today with the mayor it does appear the govenor would allow them to open even if the whole state isnt in phase 2 becuase of how well things are going in there county. It also appears that they will submit there plans and then present them at a different time as he mentioned that exactly so. hoping it can be a tuesday submittel and a wedsday presentation since there all supposed to be meeting then anyway. ( who knows maybe disneys is so much more in depth that a entire meeting will be dedicated to them and they all agree to schedule at some said time thats not already on the books.


----------



## DeborahA

We are Florida residents and pass holders.  Our June trip was just cancelled along with HDDR and all money was credited back, the same as our April plans.  We are still hopeful our July trip will be a go.
I called last week to add a night to our June trip when the CM asked me to hold for a minute.  He came back and said his computer would not allow it so he got a supervisor who told him that they weren’t going to be open by then.


----------



## boogiechoogie

fla4fun said:


> I am a Florida Resident passholder and received my email today to cancel my June 9-20 stay.  It was a backup of the May trip they cancelled.  I am about 80% sure they will open before my trip would have been over, but just dropping dates off the beginning of the trip wasn’t an option.  So now I wait for August, the backup of the backup . . .


wow that sucks im sorry about that. 11 days wow what a awesome trip too..ive been going since 1987 as a youngling down here and hundreds of times and with my own children now and i can say that ive never had the chance to get beyond about a 5 day stay i believe...so jealous lol.  u said no way to just drop dates off huh? even a phone call to adjust arrival date isnt in the cards? ive been wondering bout this as next week im sure we will be next to be cancelled arriving on the 18th..which is why i was so hoping that they would have presented today or by worst next wedsday in hopes we wouldnt be cancelled but even next wedsday without govenor approval wed prolly miss the cutoff cancellation by a day or something..i rebooked for july 9th but id have to hope and prey theyd move all the multiple experience passes and MMRR MFSM FOP SDD and SDMT passes for a 4th time for us...we lucked out getting all of them in march first time ever and woulda been so great to have all of em and the show up anytime passes..


----------



## hereforthechurros

DeborahA said:


> We are Florida residents and pass holders.  Our June trip was just cancelled along with HDDR and all money was credited back, the same as our April plans.  We are still hopeful our July trip will be a go.
> I called last week to add a night to our June trip when the CM asked me to hold for a minute.  He came back and said his computer would not allow it so he got a supervisor who told him that they weren’t going to be open by then.


From all reports they aren’t allowing any changes to June reservations, except cancellations or rebookings 7/1 and after. Doesn’t mean they’re staying closed all of June, but all current June reservations that haven’t been auto-cancelled are essentially frozen for now.


----------



## boogiechoogie

so what seems to be the set amount of days ahead of a reservation for it to be auto cancelled? we seem to have all sorts of date ranges getting cancelled yesterday and today..and its been said reservations through the 13th are cancelled thus far. but to some people they may still be 3 weeks out from starting there trip and its been cancelled today..that seems a bit far away to already know they wont be opening considering todays news. so these people who this happens to what if they open during that time now they are out of luck? like our trip is 27 days from now yet we will most likely be auto cancelled even though they may open days before our trip even starts just cuase they are cancelling people so early. .cant they just click off the auto cancel button at the IT center lol? unless they know for sure they have no intentions whatsoever opening in june at all..


----------



## cakebaker

boogiechoogie said:


> so what seems to be the set amount of days ahead of a reservation for it to be auto cancelled? we seem to have all sorts of date ranges getting cancelled yesterday and today..and its been said reservations through the 13th are cancelled thus far. but to some people they may still be 3 weeks out from starting there trip and its been cancelled today..that seems a bit far away to already know they wont be opening considering todays news. so these people who this happens to what if they open during that time now they are out of luck? like our trip is 27 days from now yet we will most likely be auto cancelled even though they may open days before our trip even starts just cuase they are cancelling people so early. .cant they just click off the auto cancel button at the IT center lol? unless they know for sure they have no intentions whatsoever opening in june at all..


They are cancelling based on your start day, for however long that trip is. This last cancellation time frame was for start dates of 6/6-6/13. Next week, if it happens, they’ll cancel trips with start dates of 6/14-6/20. But as of right now, they could be open as early as 6/14. Edited to add: Thanks mod! It was really early when I posted this! 

_<edited by moderator to correct July (7) to June (6)>_


----------



## DC to Disney

Did Universal’s plan say anything about pools at the resorts? Are they going to be open?


----------



## yulilin3

DC to Disney said:


> Did Universal’s plan say anything about pools at the resorts? Are they going to be open?


Universal hotels are third party so they didnt announce anything but Volcano Bay i believe is reopening since he alluded to it when talking about adding more virtual queues and managers have already been called back to it
Also margaritaville H2O live water park is reopening tomorrow so i don't think the pools will be closed


----------



## pasta

As of this morning, anyone traveling from CT to FL must self quarantine for 14 days. Does anyone know what phase this would be lifted?  I have July 10 reservations for BWV. Makes planning even more complicated.  I’m wondering if Disney will waive the thirty day time frame to cancel from the tri-state area.  Things change rapidly with this situation.  I would hate to have planned everything, cancel within time frame, and then ban lifted two days later.  Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

pasta said:


> As of this morning, anyone traveling from CT to FL must self quarantine for 14 days. Does anyone know what phase this would be lifted?  I have July 10 reservations for BWV. Makes planning even more complicated.  I’m wondering if Disney will waive the thirty day time frame to cancel from the tri-state area.  Things change rapidly with this situation.  I would hate to have planned everything, cancel within time frame, and then ban lifted two days later.  Any thoughts or suggestions?



The FL Gov. has made no announcement as to when the NY/NJ/CT self-quarantine restriction will be lifted.  Disney has already, indefinitely, changed the package PIF date from 30 days to 7 days prior to check-in.  From DTA:

"Effective March 15, 2020, until further notice, we’re making a temporary adjustment to our final payment policy for *Walt Disney World* and *Disneyland* Resort packages booked through Walt Disney Travel Company. For existing bookings, final payment to WDTC will now be due 7 days prior to Guest arrival"

If you have a room-only reservation, the 5-day prior cancellation policy is still in effect.


----------



## Violetspider

Dis5150 said:


> How 2 weeks? UO presented, got approved by task force and mayor all today. Plan being presented to governor tomorrow. I’ll bet he approves before weekend is over. Should be just as quick for WDW.


There is also a site visit involved. UO submitted their report sometime before yesterday and the site visit team went to view the measures outlined in the plan. During yesterday's meeting the site team added to the public record that "they had no concerns." The Task Force proceeded to the vote after that. So it all depends when WDW submits their plan. If they submit it Monday or even Tuesday, the site visit team could conceivable conduct their inspection in time for the Wednesday morning Task Force Meeting.


----------



## yulilin3

pasta said:


> As of this morning, anyone traveling from CT to FL must self quarantine for 14 days. Does anyone know what phase this would be lifted?  I have July 10 reservations for BWV. Makes planning even more complicated.  I’m wondering if Disney will waive the thirty day time frame to cancel from the tri-state area.  Things change rapidly with this situation.  I would hate to have planned everything, cancel within time frame, and then ban lifted two days later.  Any thoughts or suggestions?


not as of this morning, CT has been in the quarantined group since late March. Buut yeah, no clue on when that will be lifted.
visit visitflorida.com that will give you up to the minute info on changes in travel restrictions


----------



## yulilin3

Violetspider said:


> There is also a site visit involved. UO submitted their report sometime before yesterday and the site visit team went to view the measures outlined in the plan. During yesterday's meeting the site team added to the public record that "they had no concerns." The Task Force proceeded to the vote after that. So it all depends when WDW submits their plan. If they submit it Monday or even Tuesday, the site visit team could conceivable conduct their inspection in time for the Wednesday morning Task Force Meeting.


this is what the Mayor said yesterday
“Disney has given an indication that next week, they will submit their plans, and once they do, then we will schedule that for a full briefing before our Economic Recovery Task Force as well.

So at this point, it’s an undefined time or date, but we do look forward to seeing that sometime next week.”

I believe Disney is aiming to give the presentation on Wednesday.
For Universal the site visit was Thursday morning and then they gave the report to the Mayor and then they presented, if you hear the task force meeting the Mayor starts it with "I have just been handed the Universal guidelines for reopening"


----------



## wilkydelts

I’m curious if Disney can be up in running in two weeks like Universal is. That would be great but amazingly fast turnaround. I know they did that with Shanghai


----------



## creativeamanda

We have to remember that a large portion of Disney's workforce is the college program and I think we need to look for when they are called in.  Once they are called in, I think we can reasonably expect 2 weeks until opening.  They still will need to train castmembers, set up virtual queues for rides, and rework several of the lines.  I also expect early on that they will freeze out availability at some resorts.  I would not expect that people who stay off property would be able to come, and I would expect that Florida residents will have to book some kind of non-hotel stay. (this wouldn't include Good Neighbor hotels) 

They are going to need to have a good count of the capacity of the resort for at least the first month.  

I, for one, am glad that I moved my trip in July to December.  I work in education as an administrator, and I will tell you, it has been a nightmare trying to get one step ahead.  We get what we think is a good plan in place and the CDC or DHHS comes up with another study or guideline and we are back to the drawing board.  We have to operate with 3-4 contingencies for every plan right now.


----------



## Yooperroo

creativeamanda said:


> We have to remember that a large portion of Disney's workforce is the college program and I think we need to look for when they are called in.  Once they are called in, I think we can reasonably expect 2 weeks until opening.


They won't call back college program kids. Reduced capacity means reduced staff. They've already made it clear not all staff will be immediately called back. They can run without the college program.


----------



## yulilin3

creativeamanda said:


> We have to remember that a large portion of Disney's workforce is the college program and I think we need to look for when they are called in.  Once they are called in, I think we can reasonably expect 2 weeks until opening.  They still will need to train castmembers, set up virtual queues for rides, and rework several of the lines.  I also expect early on that they will freeze out availability at some resorts.  I would not expect that people who stay off property would be able to come, and I would expect that Florida residents will have to book some kind of non-hotel stay. (this wouldn't include Good Neighbor hotels)
> 
> They are going to need to have a good count of the capacity of the resort for at least the first month.
> 
> I, for one, am glad that I moved my trip in July to December.  I work in education as an administrator, and I will tell you, it has been a nightmare trying to get one step ahead.  We get what we think is a good plan in place and the CDC or DHHS comes up with another study or guideline and we are back to the drawing board.  We have to operate with 3-4 contingencies for every plan right now.


CP will not be part of reopening, the parks can function fine without them. They will give more hours to PT and FT employees like they used to do before the CP was a thing. Plus Disney has said they will staff according to capacity, so they won't need a full capacity workforce at the beginning
Also they've already been working on the VQ on the app, which is all the work you need and that side


----------



## yulilin3

Yooperroo said:


> They won't call back college program kids. Reduced capacity means reduced staff. They've already made it clear not all staff will be immediately called back. They can run without the college program.


lol jinx


----------



## creativeamanda

yulilin3 said:


> Also they've already been working on the VQ on the app, which is all the work you need and that side



If the VQ app works like the rest of the IT with Disney, they need to work more on it.


----------



## yulilin3

creativeamanda said:


> If the VQ app works like the rest of the IT with Disney, they need to work more on it.


lol, agreed. We saw changes about a month ago, I guess they forgot to turn it off or whatever (I am not IT savvy) but we saw the screen of the multiple VQ experiences wording, not the actual attractions that would have them.
Anyways, at least we know they have been working on it for a while now


----------



## creativeamanda

yulilin3 said:


> lol, agreed. We saw changes about a month ago, I guess they forgot to turn it off or whatever (I am not IT savvy) but we saw the screen of the multiple VQ experiences wording, not the actual attractions that would have them.
> Anyways, at least we know they have been working on it for a while now



Sometimes that happens when you are working on the live version.  But it makes no sense that they would do that.  They should have a copy they are writing code on, not the live version. . .

If anything, COVID19 should force Disney to do something about their IT problems.  I predict when they come back, the first day, there are going to be multiple IT problems that knock out the VQ for a period of time, and it will be early in the day.


----------



## Anna H

Why are they still accepting reservations right now if they plan to reduce capacity? Have they not reached the limit for 20-30% capacity already?  I wonder how many people canceled because they don't feel safe to visit yet and/or don't want to have a modified experience.


----------



## Sarahslay

Anna H said:


> Why are they still accepting reservations right now if they plan to reduce capacity? Have they not reached the limit for 20-30% capacity already?  I wonder how many people canceled because they don't feel safe to visit yet and/or don't want to have a modified experience.


international people are having to cancel at least for July since a lot of airlines have pulled flights, and due to travel restrictions, that makes up a large number of WDW guests. Also, a lot of people stay off site or are local, depending on how they prioritize park entrance they could be trying to get most of that capacity from onsite guests (they can get more money that way) and they can have a more accurate count of who will be in the parks. If they've had a lot of cancelations, for any number of reasons (people scared to travel due to the virus, high unemployment causing people to pull their trips, guests who don't want to wear masks to the parks in the middle of summer) then they still have plenty of rooms to fill even for reduced capacity. When I look for my dates there is so much still available, way more than you sually see for July, so it makes sense to me that they would still want/need to fill some rooms.


----------



## yulilin3

Anna H said:


> Why are they still accepting reservations right now if they plan to reduce capacity? Have they not reached the limit for 20-30% capacity already?  I wonder how many people canceled because they don't feel safe to visit yet and/or don't want to have a modified experience.


and just to add from what is posted above, Disney has never said what type of capacity they will open with. At SDL they opened with less than 30% because the government said they had to open that low. Here the Governors guidelines states 50% for phase 2 (which we should hit in the next couple of weeks) and then no capacity for Phase 3.


----------



## wvjules

I'm curious what 100% capacity is for each park? Does anyone know?  If it's 100K, 50K still seems like a lot to me, even if it is 50%.


----------



## Primeval Princess

wvjules said:


> I'm curious what 100% capacity is for each park? Does anyone know?  If it's 100K, 50K still seems like a lot to me, even if it is 50%.


I don't think anyone here knows. And it is very rare for the parks to actually close due to reaching "capacity". So 50% could still have plenty of people around & look like a fairly normal day at Disney World, though not an extremely busy one.


----------



## wvjules

Primeval Princess said:


> I don't think anyone here knows. And it is very rare for the parks to actually close due to reaching "capacity".* So 50% could still have plenty of people around & look like a fairly normal day at Disney World, though not an extremely busy one.*


That's kinda my point.  It will still be "crowded" at 50% capacity.


----------



## yulilin3

wvjules said:


> I'm curious what 100% capacity is for each park? Does anyone know?  If it's 100K, 50K still seems like a lot to me, even if it is 50%.


Disney doesn't release numbers but here is a good guess from several different ssites
MK  95k
Ep 95K
DHS 75K
AK 60K
average day guests at MK is below 65k since that is when they start phased closings
So lets say Disney announces they will reopen at 50% capacity, that means for MK it will be slightly lower than 50K
Now if they say they will cut 50% of regular park attendance that will be for MK about 32k


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Capacity is tricky, since we don’t have a hard daily average to compare or even an estimate.. it’s one of the best kept dis secrets.  But.. 
If Disney decides to be as cautious at WDW as they were in Shanghai, opening capacity will be lower then what the government is suggesting to start. 

The government target for reopening in Shanghai was 24% capacity - Disney chose to go less and build to the 24% by adding 5000 more guests periodically until they reached the target. 

Good news out of Shanghai today - ALL park shows have now resumed!


----------



## cakebaker

wvjules said:


> I'm curious what 100% capacity is for each park? Does anyone know?  If it's 100K, 50K still seems like a lot to me, even if it is 50%.


I absolutely don't recall where I heard this, but I specifically recall someone from Disney saying it would be at average park capacity- meaning not the legal capacity they would be going off of. I think it was the earnings meeting possibly? I know what I've read is Disney, on a busy day runs at about 55k and they start closures at 65k.  If they went at 50% of legal capacity, you're talking a pretty busy park. I really think they'll either go much lower at legal, or base it on average capacity.


----------



## wvjules

Thanks for the info!  I was curious.


----------



## dmband

I don’t see WDW opening before the 6/14 date that they already cancelled res for.
can you see the amount of complainers they will have to answer to if they say we cancelled your trip but are open??

Capacity compared to taking reservations is also tricky because not everyone goes to the same park or same time of day.
In Theory, you could have (let’s make it simple) one resort open Nd all four parks...if capacity for each is 100k, the resort could be filled 100% with each park at 25% and since not everyone would go at the same time, you could have more than 100k in resort guests


----------



## thedarksyde

Has anyone found anything that states how face-covering rules apply for Universal for 2-year-olds and less?


----------



## Spridell

What do me make of this new update from Disney Parks?

@yulilin3 any thoughts?

I know Disney World much more complex than UO with more hotels and parks etc.... but man what I take from this is, July is now looking in question

I would of never ever thought UO would be open for weeks and months before Disney (speculation)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263878372356063232
Direct link here


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vacation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0521200527200011C


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Spridell said:


> What do me make of this new update from Disney Parks?
> 
> @yulilin3 any thoughts?
> 
> I know Disney World much more complex than UO with more hotels and parks etc.... but man what I take from this is, July is now looking in question
> 
> I would of never ever thought UO would be open for weeks and months before Disney (speculation)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263878372356063232
> Direct link here
> 
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vacation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0521200527200011C


It’s an announcement that announces nothing.

I have no idea why they released this.


----------



## wdwfav

I am trying to find out if I still have to make our final payment 30 days before our trip, which is scheduled for June 24th?  I thought I saw somewhere that it had been changed to 7 days before arrival due to everything that is going on.


----------



## Sandiz08

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> It’s an announcement that announces nothing.
> 
> I have no idea why they released this.


I'm sure they are trying to calm the masses at this point.


----------



## Sarahslay

wdwfav said:


> I am trying to find out if I still have to make our final payment 30 days before our trip, which is scheduled for June 24th?  I thought I saw somewhere that it had been changed to 7 days before arrival due to everything that is going on.


It is 7 days before arrival at this time.


----------



## mouserrificmom

wdwfav said:


> I am trying to find out if I still have to make our final payment 30 days before our trip, which is scheduled for June 24th?  I thought I saw somewhere that it had been changed to 7 days before arrival due to everything that is going on.


 
I called them because I was concerned about this for our trip scheduled to start in mid-june, and they told me that it final payment is NOT due until 7 days prior. Reminder e-mails, even one saying past due at 30 days, will continue to come as they're automated, but not to worry.


----------



## Spridell

Sandiz08 said:


> I'm sure they are trying to calm the masses at this point.



Yeah I think so too.  With UO now 100% opening June 5th (approval was granted today)  they are trying to calm people.


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> What do me make of this new update from Disney Parks?
> 
> @yulilin3 any thoughts?
> 
> I know Disney World much more complex than UO with more hotels and parks etc.... but man what I take from this is, July is now looking in question
> 
> I would of never ever thought UO would be open for weeks and months before Disney (speculation)
> 
> 
> Direct link here
> 
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vacation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0521200527200011C


I just posted on the N&R threads. I think it should've  come out weeks ago, not right  after Universal announces their plans when I'm sure the phones lines are blowing up. To me this is just a way of telling people "stop calling, we are trying to open, have a plan, but don't want to release it now" I think they are being "extra".


----------



## ChildAtHeart82

Spridell said:


> What do me make of this new update from Disney
> 
> Direct link here
> 
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vacation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0521200527200011C



The goal of the announcement was likely to start to prepare people if they open but have to limit capacity. They want the expectation out there that FPs, ADRs, etc. may not guarantee park admittance. Nothing new and not surprising but it could help ease disappointment.


----------



## wdwfav

mouserrificmom said:


> I called them because I was concerned about this for our trip scheduled to start in mid-june, and they told me that it final payment is NOT due until 7 days prior. Reminder e-mails, even one saying past due at 30 days, will continue to come as they're automated, but not to worry.


Thank You


----------



## boogiechoogie

so if the next round is 6/14-6/20 is it alawys done automatically for the entire week at a time or would they start with dates like 14,15,16 before cancelling 17,18,19? curious becuase with them possibly pitching there plans next week there could still be a shot for people to get to go lets say on 18th or 19th as there start dates or what not..like they shouldnt cancel the entire week at once if there close to knowing about a reopen date. unless of course they know june is out of the question for them already


----------



## DebbieB

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> It’s an announcement that announces nothing.
> 
> I have no idea why they released this.



I think it’s a “heads up” that things will be changing.  Restrictions on capacity will create changes in how passes can be used.  I expect fastpasses to change.


----------



## preemiemama

DebbieB said:


> I think it’s a “heads up” that things will be changing.  Restrictions on capacity will create changes in how passes can be used.  I expect fastpasses to change.


I also wonder if it's a possibility that they open to DVC first to get out of the hole they are in with the backlog of points?  Those cancellations have only been done a week ahead, so some of the June dates are still active...


----------



## hereforthechurros

Spridell said:


> Yeah I think so too.  With UO now 100% opening June 5th (approval was granted today)  they are trying to calm people.


I just don’t know what about this message is calming or reassuring. People are looking for information right now and this just says more of the same - nothing.


----------



## yulilin3

That dpb post, it's so blatantly anti guest relations.  Look what it's done,  it's just made people start to speculate more,  it helped in no way whatsoever


----------



## Spridell

hereforthechurros said:


> I just don’t know what about this message is calming or reassuring. People are looking for information right now and this just says more of the same - nothing.



The more and more I read it and think about it I agree.  I dont know whats going on behind doors.  It could be so many different things.


----------



## AmishGuy91

Spridell said:


> The more and more I read it and think about it I agree.  I dont know whats going on behind doors.  It could be so many different things.



If the parks were opening in the near future (mid-June) like many expected, I don't think this message would have been out.  It tells me parks are opening July at the earliest.


----------



## lilypgirl

I have  a  July tripped booked  and was able to make FP reservations this week. I noticed that night time shows,  regular shows and meet and greets were all available options.  I know many were saying those types of things would be gone for a while. You would think if that was the case those would have been wiped clean from the system already.


----------



## Spridell

AmishGuy91 said:


> If the parks were opening in the near future (mid-June) like many expected, I don't think this message would have been out.  It tells me parks are opening July at the earliest.



And the more I read it (and maybe i just reading too much into it) it seems to me July might even be out of the question now.


----------



## Jroceagles

Spridell said:


> And the more I read it (and maybe i just reading too much into it) it seems to me July might even be out of the question now.


Which is almost unbelievable but I read it like that too


----------



## boogiechoogie

i took it as even though u cant do anything before july that they are putting it out there again that things can change as far as operations possibly resuming earlier without having to say it. but also it can be later as well.


----------



## Jroceagles

Unless it has something to do with them opening the parks but not the resorts until in to July


----------



## rabidstoat

I do wonder what the international crowds will be like when it opens. I haven't been to WDW in years, but I remember a lot of UK and Brazilian tourists. Neither country is doing great with COVID-19 now, especially Brazil, but I don't know how flights look or if there is a required quarantine on arrival (probably not in Florida).


----------



## DisneyWishes14

rabidstoat said:


> I do wonder what the international crowds will be like when it opens. I haven't been to WDW in years, but I remember a lot of UK and Brazilian tourists. Neither country is doing great with COVID-19 now, especially Brazil, but I don't know how flights look or if there is a required quarantine on arrival (probably not in Florida).



Foreign nationals in the Schengen area, UK and Ireland are banned from traveling to the US currently.  As osufeth24 stated, apparently Brazil may be banned soon.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

rabidstoat said:


> I do wonder what the international crowds will be like when it opens. I haven't been to WDW in years, but I remember a lot of UK and Brazilian tourists. Neither country is doing great with COVID-19 now, especially Brazil, but I don't know how flights look or if there is a required quarantine on arrival (probably not in Florida).


U.K. airports are open and our international borders are fully open, although there is talk of introducing a 14 day quarantine period from, I think, 7 June (talk about closing the stable door after the horse has bolted). At the moment the U.K. FCO is advising against all but essential international travel which basically voids any travel insurance and makes holiday travel unfeasible. The US government is still issuing ESTAs but they come with a warning that if we attempt to enter the US the ESTA will be cancelled. There are rumours that merely providing your airline with Advance Passenger Information is sufficient to trigger a cancellation of the ESTA. The US Embassy in London is not issuing visas, so things like Camp America, which rely heavily on European youngsters for US summer camps are struggling. I think that entry to the US is only permitted through certain airports. 
Wales, Scotland, Northern Ireland and England have quite different ‘lockdown’ rules, with England having the most freedom. At the moment English people are not allowed to travel to Wales or Scotland (I am not sure about NI). Wales is basically still in full lockdown mode, although our infection/death figures are low.
I have a flight booked for 1 July and I am remaining gloriously optimistic.


----------



## yankeesfan123

I understand they’re likely to start at 20-30%... but even just 50% capacity is a “normal” day at Disney and they definitely need CP for that.


----------



## yankeesfan123

hereforthechurros said:


> I just don’t know what about this message is calming or reassuring. People are looking for information right now and this just says more of the same - nothing.


What it says is “stop listening to rumors. We are closed until further notice. Only listen to official news.”

at least that’s how I read it.


----------



## brockash

yankeesfan123 said:


> What it says is “stop listening to rumors. We are closed until further notice. Only listen to official news.”
> 
> at least that’s how I read it.


"and that official news is we don't have any TO SHARE and we're Disney so we don't have to try to be considerate of your ability to plan/know...and don't be frustrated with us."


----------



## HokieRaven5

So not sure if this has been posted in here but there's this:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263868845690957830
We'll see if they actually present information.


----------



## heaven2dc

Has anyone noticed if you go on the official Disney World website under Things to Do then click on Attractions that starting June 7 it shows a few attractions' hours listed.  Then starting June 14th most attractions and hours are listed.  I'm sure this in no way means Disney World will be reopened by then because there is no definite date yet.


----------



## pooki1

Wondering if Disney might do something similar to UO as they are opening the 1st to team members, then AP holders and then everyone the 5th,but on a longer time table,with opening first say to DVC, June 15-20, then AP holders 20-25 resort guests 25-30th etc..?


----------



## Laurabearz

Disneyland, like universal is a closed bubble and if the State of California would Approve it, they could  open up ASAP.

WDW moves so many more people around, the logistics of it all is insane.


----------



## yulilin3

heaven2dc said:


> Has anyone noticed if you go on the official Disney World website under Things to Do then click on Attractions that starting June 7 it shows a few attractions' hours listed.  Then starting June 14th most attractions and hours are listed.  I'm sure this in no way means Disney World will be reopened by then because there is no definite date yet.


The hours are always the last to update.  I believe you caught it while they were working on it.  All the attractions show unavailable before the 14th now


----------



## creativeamanda

So, I've really thought about Disney in a "post-COVID" situation.  I think a lot of the anger and frustration with guests is that originally, guests rebooked simply for later in the spring.  Then they had to move it.  And now perhaps they have to move their reservations again.  There has been a moving target that guests have had trouble navigating.  Then there was the whole "free dining" debacle where the promotion ended three weeks before it was advertised to end.  Add to that the uncertainty we are getting from medical experts, politicians, economists.  And then people are just sitting behind a computer being reactive when there is not enough information to be proactive.  I think most of us here are planners and we find it difficult to have this much uncertainty.  

If you are a planner, then the best case scenarios are this:
1.  Chill out and understand your trip is likely going to be a moving target.
2.  Plan a vacation somewhere else where there is less likely to be this much change. (Mountains, beach)
3.  Move your trip until much later in the year or even next year.

Those are really our only options.  As far as post-COVID Disney, we are going to have to accept that costs will likely go up.  Disney Parks lost $1Billion in the first quarter and that is only the month of March.  We should expect higher in the second quarter.  I'm not going to debate whether they can afford it or not, because that becomes a pointless political debate.  We are going to have to accept that masks will be required for some time.  If we are uncomfortable with masks, we shouldn't go then.  I have my feelings about masks that belong on another thread.  When we go back, we need to all show each other some grace and compassion.  We don't know what each other has gone through during any phase of our lives, and it costs nothing to be kind.

Everyone, be safe.  Stay 6 feet apart.  And for heaven sakes, wash your hands.


----------



## yulilin3

Please remember this thread is to discuss announced plans and procedures.  Not discussion on what MIGHT or MIGHT NOT happen


----------



## going/again

rabidstoat said:


> I do wonder what the international crowds will be like when it opens. I haven't been to WDW in years, but I remember a lot of UK and Brazilian tourists. Neither country is doing great with COVID-19 now, especially Brazil, but I don't know how flights look or if there is a required quarantine on arrival (probably not in Florida).


From UK we can't fly due to FCO advice also from 8th June will have to quarantine for 2 weeks when we get back


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

going/again said:


> From UK we can't fly due to FCO advice


This isn’t quite accurate. We can take flights and there are international flights departing; however the FCO advisory against ‘all but essential travel’ triggers travel insurers exclusions, so we would be travelling without insurance. But think of all the crowds funding pleas that regularly pop up, asking for help to pay overseas medical bills, repatriate people etc. A lot of people routinely choose to travel without insurance. Sad but true.


----------



## DisOrBust

Has any CMS be unfurloughed from the parks?


----------



## Anna H

Multiple people in the comment section of that press release are saying CM's are  being told August for an opening date. Should I just cancel now? We are booked for August 5th. Never dreamed that they'd lag that much with all the publicity around opening Disney Springs. Rumors seem less false when enough people repeat them


----------



## summerw

wvjules said:


> I'm curious what 100% capacity is for each park? Does anyone know?  If it's 100K, 50K still seems like a lot to me, even if it is 50%.



I don’t think Disney will actually use a percentage of fire code capacity. I think they will calculate how many people they can fit in groups that are 6 feet apart in each open ride attraction, each restaurant, in public spaces and go from there. Capacity will be a fluid number based on what attractions, restaurants etc are open while adhering to current CDC guidelines about public spacing.

I think it’s interesting how China uses 1 meter and we use 2 (6 feet). That’s a whole lot less usable space than Shanghai.


----------



## cakebaker

Anna H said:


> Multiple people in the comment section of that press release are saying CM's are  being told August for an opening date. Should I just cancel now? We are booked for August 5th. Never dreamed that they'd lag that much with all the publicity around opening Disney Springs. Rumors seem less false when enough people repeat them


 Never cancel based on rumors. Ever.


----------



## yulilin3

Anna H said:


> Multiple people in the comment section of that press release are saying CM's are  being told August for an opening date. Should I just cancel now? We are booked for August 5th. Never dreamed that they'd lag that much with all the publicity around opening Disney Springs. Rumors seem less false when enough people repeat them


I have about 30 friends and family that are CMs at different levels in the company and none of them have been told anything
The only reliable info will come from Disney itself


----------



## Mal6586

Anna H said:


> Multiple people in the comment section of that press release are saying CM's are  being told August for an opening date. Should I just cancel now? We are booked for August 5th. Never dreamed that they'd lag that much with all the publicity around opening Disney Springs. Rumors seem less false when enough people repeat them


I’d take that with a very large grain of salt. My close friend and his roommates are all CMs, and they haven’t been told anything remotely resembling an estimated date.


----------



## yulilin3

DisOrBust said:


> Has any CMS be unfurloughed from the parks?


Some for Disney springs, not the parks,  as far as i know


----------



## yankeesfan123

Mal6586 said:


> I’d take that with a very large grain of salt. My close friend and his roommates are all CMs, and they haven’t been told anything remotely resembling an estimated date.


Well, similar timeline as shanghai right? I doubt there’s been actual communication about this, though.


----------



## going/again

Welsh_Dragon said:


> This isn’t quite accurate. We can take flights and there are international flights departing; however the FCO advisory against ‘all but essential travel’ triggers travel insurers exclusions, so we would be travelling without insurance. But think of all the crowds funding pleas that regularly pop up, asking for help to pay overseas medical bills, repatriate people etc. A lot of people routinely choose to travel without insurance. Sad but true.


I didn't have time to write all what you wrote but you summed it up perfectly. I myself had my annual insurance renewal cancelled recently,  expecting massive rise when  I can get some.


----------



## Fitzwoman27

yorkieteacher said:


> I guess if the Covid ordeal has taught us all anything, it's forced us to become better at waiting! Something I heretofore have HATED! And since nobody knows me here on these boards, and I can't shout it from the housetop yet, just when I thought 2020 would be a total washout- both my daughters will be having babies this year! I knew my Disney princess ( I have two princes) was coming in July, but my DGS age 3 will become a big brother! I am blessed even if I don't get to go to Disney in June!


Congrats! The only thing better than Disney -Grandkids


----------



## denecarter

Fitzwoman27 said:


> Congrats! The only thing better than Disney -Grandkids


 And grandkids AT Disney is uh-may-zing!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

going/again said:


> annual insurance renewal cancelled


That is awful.


----------



## yulilin3

If anyone is interested I'll be live from Disney springs at 7:30pm. Link to watch in my signature


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Just in case UK visitors haven't read this already, Virgin Atlantic have said that if the 14 day quarantine rule is brought in, they will not fly until at least August

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...atel-says-arriving-UK-quarantine-14-days.html


----------



## creativeamanda

Other than Cast Members for Disney Springs, have any CMs been called back in yet?


----------



## yulilin3

creativeamanda said:


> Other than Cast Members for Disney Springs, have any CMs been called back in yet?


Not to my knowledge but we know the parks are not opening until,  at least,  June 14th per the calendar


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

yulilin3 said:


> Not to my knowledge but we know the parks are not opening until,  at least,  June 14th per ther calendar



I believe the Disney blog yesterday said maybe July.


----------



## yulilin3

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I believe the Disney blog yesterday said maybe July.


The dpb didn't say anything other than they're taking reservations stating in July and that might change. And that had been announced 2 weeks ago


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

yulilin3 said:


> The dpb didn't say anything other than they're taking reservations stating in July and that might change. And that had been announced 2 weeks ago



Yeah, the language here leads me to believe they aren't going to open in June since they aren't accepting any reservations. "While we’re currently accepting reservations starting in July 2020 at both resorts, as this situation evolves, timing may continue to shift."

But we'll see.


----------



## yulilin3

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Yeah, the language here leads me to believe they aren't going to open in June since they aren't accepting any reservations. "While we’re currently accepting reservations starting in July 2020 at both resorts, as this situation evolves, timing may continue to shift."
> 
> But we'll see.


And for conjectures and theories you can go over to the news and rumor board. 
The only thing we know for sure is that Disney hadn't announced anything


----------



## purplefern

creativeamanda said:


> And then people are just sitting behind a computer being reactive when there is not enough information to be proactive.  I think most of us here are planners and we find it difficult to have this much uncertainty.
> 
> If you are a planner, then the best case scenarios are this:
> 1.  Chill out and understand your trip is likely going to be a moving target.
> 2.  Plan a vacation somewhere else where there is less likely to be this much change. (Mountains, beach)
> 3.  Move your trip until much later in the year or even next year.



 I feel called out. XD


----------



## wilkydelts

@yulilin3 Just wanted your thoughts since you are close and have CM family members. Obviously we know Disney is losing a great deal of money being closed. However, are we sure that they would be losing less money being open? I ask because as you have said and other blogs have indicated both Citywalk  and Disney Springs have not had a large turn out since being open. If Disney is worried about turnout, maybe that is causing the delays. The desperate excitement on these boards does not necessarily equate widespread business.


----------



## dmband

wilkydelts said:


> @yulilin3 Just wanted your thoughts since you are close and have CM family members. Obviously we know Disney is losing a great deal of money being closed. However, are we sure that they would be losing less money being open? I ask because as you have said and other blogs have indicated both Citywalk  and Disney Springs have not had a large turn out since being open. If Disney is worried about turnout, maybe that is causing the delays. The desperate excitement on these boards does not necessarily equate widespread business.


You have to remember that DS is locals only. Parks will be out of town too.
Locals can go anytime so it doesn’t shock me that they are not turning out in huge numbers to eat/shop


----------



## yulilin3

wilkydelts said:


> @yulilin3 Just wanted your thoughts since you are close and have CM family members. Obviously we know Disney is losing a great deal of money being closed. However, are we sure that they would be losing less money being open? I ask because as you have said and other blogs have indicated both Citywalk  and Disney Springs have not had a large turn out since being open. If Disney is worried about turnout, maybe that is causing the delays. The desperate excitement on these boards does not necessarily equate widespread business.


Well ive shared my thoughts in the news and rumor board.  Im at DS right now and it's actually busy,  not crowded,  but busy.  Obviously the parks are a big draw.  I couldn't tell you if they'll loose more money being opened , all i know for a fact is that the economy of central Florida is being affected by Disney being closed,  out of 10 cm only 1 has received unemployment a whole month after applying, so it's not good for them to stay closed and I'm sure they're getting a lot of pressure from everyone in the area


----------



## yulilin3

Closing the thread until we get actual news to be discussed here.


----------



## yulilin3

please try and keep this on topic. I unlocked because of the potential news that might come from tomorrow's meeting of the economic task force.
You can watch the meeting here, it is scheduled to be at 10am, tomorrow Wed 27
https://www.orangecountyfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx#.Xs0XFzpKiM8


----------



## Violetspider

yulilin3 said:


> please try and keep this on topic. I unlocked because of the potential news that might come from tomorrow's meeting of the economic task force.
> You can watch the meeting here, it is scheduled to be at 10am, tomorrow Wed 27
> https://www.orangecountyfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx#.Xs0XFzpKiM8


Thank you!!!   I take it there is no info on schedules as of yet? Inquiring minds need to know...


----------



## cakebaker

Does anyone know when they usually put out the agenda? I know there's a general outline one now, but no specifics yet.


----------



## yulilin3

Violetspider said:


> Thank you!!!   I take it there is no info on schedules as of yet? Inquiring minds need to know...


no, I posted on the News and rumors that it's probably coming out tomorrow again


----------



## Violetspider

yulilin3 said:


> no, I posted on the News and rumors that it's probably coming out tomorrow again


OMG I knew that! I seriously thought it was Wednesday already. The days of the week make no sense anymore, now that I'm working from home. Sorry!!


----------



## creativeamanda

Has anyone been to Disney Springs and experienced how they are handling restaurants?  Are there less tables than before?  What about areas that sometimes hold concerts?  Are they blocked off somehow?


----------



## yulilin3

creativeamanda said:


> Has anyone been to Disney Springs and experienced how they are handling restaurants?  Are there less tables than before?  What about areas that sometimes hold concerts?  Are they blocked off somehow?


I've been there twice,  I dined at Blaze pizza where they had markers on some tables to not  be used, and at Chicken Guy, it's mostly outdoor seating, the tables seemed a bit further apart
The marketplace stage is open and anyone can sit and relax there. as well as the little stage area next to Hangar bar.
I'm going again tomorrow morning at 10am to live stream the reopening of World of Disney and Co-Op, you can watch on facebook, my link is below. I also lived stream the two times I mentioned above


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I've been there twice,  I dined at Blaze pizza where they had markers on some tables to not  be used, and at Chicken Guy, it's mostly outdoor seating, the tables seemed a bit further apart
> The marketplace stage is open and anyone can sit and relax there. as well as the little stage area next to Hangar bar.
> I'm going again tomorrow morning at 10am to live stream the reopening of World of Disney and Co-Op, you can watch on facebook, my link is below. I also lived stream the two times I mentioned above



trying to decide if I wanna drive out there or not tomorrow.  Do you think it'll be pretty busy with those stores opening?


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> trying to decide if I wanna drive out there or not tomorrow.  Do you think it'll be pretty busy with those stores opening?


it'll probably be a lot of vloggers at opening but later it shouldn't be bad


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> no, I posted on the News and rumors that it's probably coming out tomorrow again


Someone on the other thread was reporting housekeeping, parks and food and beverage cms that had gotten a schedule yesterday I believe. However, many of us trust your information to be more reliable so had wondered if you had an update.


----------



## yulilin3

preemiemama said:


> Someone on the other thread was reporting housekeeping, parks and food and beverage cms that had gotten a schedule yesterday I believe. However, many of us trust your information to be more reliable so had wondered if you had an update.


I don't.  As soon as i hear or see anything that I think it's true,  I'll post


----------



## yulilin3

We will get an idea how multiple VQ will work once UOR opens up as they have added several experiences to the VQ.
Again this thread is not to speculate "what might happen" more of waiting for official words and then discuss them


----------



## CAPSLOCK

yulilin3 said:


> We will get an idea how multiple VQ will work once UOR opens up as they have added several experiences to the VQ.


Do you know which experiences will have a VQ at UOR?


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265348265781968899


----------



## yulilin3

CAPSLOCK said:


> Do you know which experiences will have a VQ at UOR?


According to the app 
US Jimmy Fallon,  FF, RRR, Minions, Mummy 
IOA Hagrid,  FJ


----------



## C&Jx2

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265348265781968899


The tourism meetings are different right? I’ve seen a few of those... It’s supposed to be tomorrow at 1000.


----------



## yulilin3

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265348265781968899


This is the press conference and not the economic task force meeting,  which is scheduled for tomorrow at 10am. But thanks for the heads up


----------



## CAPSLOCK

> According to the app
> US Jimmy Fallon, FF, RRR, Minions, Mummy
> IOA Hagrid, FJ


Where do you find that on the App? I looked under Hagrids and see no reference to it. Jimmy Fallon does but it has previously been VQ.

Do I need to update the App somehow?

Thank you.


----------



## yulilin3

That's interesting,  i grabbed these screenshots on the 23rd
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10223452297801394&id=1406401066


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> That's interesting,  i grabbed these screenshots on the 23rd
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10223452297801394&id=1406401066





CAPSLOCK said:


> Where do you find that on the App? I looked under Hagrids and see no reference to it. Jimmy Fallon does but it has previously been VQ.
> 
> Do I need to update the App somehow?
> 
> Thank you.



Def seemed to take them down, I just looked to, and didn't find anything mention of VQ outside of Fallon and Fast and Furious (which already had it).  

I promise that's my only off topic post from now on


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> This is the press conference and not the economic task force meeting,  which is scheduled for tomorrow at 10am. But thanks for the heads up


So the meeting is still on for tomorrow? So much confusion!


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> So the meeting is still on for tomorrow? So much confusion!


It's still on the schedule
The mayor has always had press conferences separate from the economic task force meeting,  there's no confusion
https://www.orangecountyfl.net/EconomicDevelopment/EconomicRecoveryTaskForce.aspx#.Xs1r9jpKiM8


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

APH question for WDW: 

Is there a deadline to let them know credit or extension? Because if our summer trip gets cancelled (we have two reservations), we won’t be able to go again until October 2021. I would like to be refunded the costs if that happens to be the case. Anybody run into this yet?


----------



## yulilin3

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> APH question for WDW:
> 
> Is there a deadline to let them know credit or extension? Because if our summer trip gets cancelled (we have two reservations), we won’t be able to go again until October 2021. I would like to be refunded the costs if that happens to be the case. Anybody run into this yet?


they have told people who have called (including me) that once a reopening date is announced people can start to call and decide if they  want a refund or an extension. They have not said how long people will have to pick, I'm sure those details will be announced once everything gets back up and running


----------



## yulilin3

The Mayor just announced that WDW and SW will virtually announce tomorrow their plans for reopening. The meeting starts at 10am
An inspection team was/is at WDW and SW making sure everything is ready to reopen
If the task force approves the plans, the mayor will write a letter to DeSantis and send that, just like he did for Universal


----------



## GADisneyDad14

yulilin3 said:


> The Mayor just announced that WDW and SW will virtually announce tomorrow their plans for reopening. The meeting starts at 10am
> An inspection team was/is at WDW and SW making sure everything is ready to reopen
> If the task force approves the plans, the mayor will write a letter to DeSantis and send that, just like he did for Universal


----------



## yulilin3

the waiting for a timeline is almost over. What a relief


----------



## yulilin3

and I'll be at Disney Springs, y'all better watch and comment on the live stream and keep me posted


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> and I'll be at Disney Springs, y'all better watch and comment on the live stream and keep me posted



Maybe I'll delay my ds visit afterall lol


----------



## chad_1138

Finally hearing that Disney will announce....


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Maybe I'll delay my ds visit afterall lol


I wish I could, seriously, everyone keep me posted


----------



## yulilin3

Dr. Pino said that the visit to WDW was positive, he wasn't there but everyone that went was happy with the visit and everything was up to standards in cleanliness, safety in moving people and requirements.
The Mayor said the feedback looks at how to safely reopen for guest and CM, and the preliminary plans has all of that. How to enter and exit attraction, purchase food and enjoy other amenities, it's a healthy balance to ensure the health issue as well as the economic issue
The plans from other parks are similar in signage which is key everywhere so everyone can understand,


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Although I admit I've turned a little cynical (which I say mostly joking, but a small sliver or truth).  Once we do have a date/plan, then my attention shifts to the ominous language Disney has plastered on their operations page and that weird DPB post from Friday about future operations when they do open.  They've spent a lot of time over the last few weeks on artfully crafted words and statements to try to warn me as the guest/consumer about the potential experience.  While I'm not debating or diminishing the need for such procedures/modifications, it's that part that has my spidy senses up more than anything.


----------



## yulilin3

Just confirmation


----------



## osufeth24

Im just happy a lot of these rumors will finally be put to rest.  Was starting to get a bit frustrating with all the crazy stuff people were trying to put out there


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Im just happy a lot of these rumors will finally be put to rest.  Was starting to get a bit frustrating with all the crazy stuff people were trying to put out there


I completely left the news and rumor forum, I don't know how Ryan does it, I get so tired of the aimless and fruitless back and forth and round and round.


----------



## 2kidsForMe

I am so ready to get off of the Coronacoaster. I haven't been wearing my SeaBands LOL. My non-refundable HotWire reservation (booked before Covid) beginning July 10th is rapidly approaching. I would rather cancel, but I am sure we won't be able to if any portion of the parks and/or resorts are open. It's ok. We will go and follow any rules put in place. Not what I would have chosen, but that is the risk you take sometimes to get a good "deal". I'm just anxious to get a possible reopening date.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I completely left the news and rumor forum, I don't know how Ryan does it, I get so tired of the aimless and fruitless back and forth and round and round.



yup, haven't really looked in there for a few weeks, only thread I think I went into was the one about the upper management change.  If I stayed in there, one of you mods would have banned me by now


----------



## Garyjames220

So are we expecting a disney parks opening date from this


----------



## osufeth24

Garyjames220 said:


> So are we expecting a disney parks opening date from this



I mean I guess it's not a 100% guarantee, but I don't think they'd be presenting if they didn't have a date to share, wouldn't make sense to present their reopenings and not say when.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> I mean I guess it's not a 100% guarantee, but I don't think they'd be presenting if they didn't have a date to share.


correct, also during the Q&A portion of the press briefing someone asked the Mayor if the reopening of WDW will be the same date as Universal and he was very close to divulging that and then he said something like "I will let Disney announce that tomorrow"


----------



## Garyjames220

Do people think all the parks and resorts will open from day one

I herd that Epcot May be more behind the rest to open


----------



## osufeth24

Garyjames220 said:


> Do people think all the parks and resorts will open from day one
> 
> I herd that Epcot May be more behind the rest to open


we'll know tomorrow.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I know it's part of the state requirements and such, but I'm actually pretty surprised they're going to air the laundry in a 'task force' meeting.  Figured they'd pull some obscure own governing authority backroom stuff and announce things on their own terms.  (told you I was feeling cynical)

Hope there's at least some substance of value tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I know it's part of the state requirements and such, but I'm actually pretty surprised they're going to air the laundry in a 'task force' meeting.  Figured they'd pull some obscure own governing authority backroom stuff and announce things on their own terms.  (told you I was feeling cynical)
> 
> Hope there's at least some substance of value tomorrow.


Jim MacPhee, vice president of operations is presenting, I'm confident we'll get the same details as universal.  The task force had outlined what each industry needs to achieve to be able to reopen so Disney needs to present and pass all the parameters, just like universal did


----------



## peabody58

WDW opening announcement!


----------



## Polyonmymind

"phased reopening" means some parks will open but not all the parks at once, right?


----------



## pepperandchips

yulilin3 said:


> I completely left the news and rumor forum, I don't know how Ryan does it, I get so tired of the aimless and fruitless back and forth and round and round.


Me too. And in the calm before the storm I expect tomorrow, I just want to say thank you to you and @GADisneyDad14 for keeping this thread on track and generally factual instead of allowing us to devolve into speculation and hysteria. I needed this space to keep an eye on announcements versus rumors and I appreciate what I’m sure has been very hard work shoring up the posts where we range off topic. Crossing my fingers for answers tomorrow! 

Hopefully I won’t take us too far afield... Has anyone heard anything about UO resorts opening? I got a survey from Loews about my “expectations” for future travel but I haven’t heard if they are reopening June 1 or otherwise.


----------



## osufeth24

Polyonmymind said:


> "phased reopening" means some parks will open but not all the parks at once, right?



not necessarily.   Means also capacity, could mean certain experiences (parades, character meets, etc), certain requirements (facemasks, temp checks, etc)


----------



## yulilin3

pepperandchips said:


> Me too. And in the calm before the storm I expect tomorrow, I just want to say thank you to you and @GADisneyDad14 for keeping this thread on track and generally factual instead of allowing us to devolve into speculation and hysteria. I needed this space to keep an eye on announcements versus rumors and I appreciate what I’m sure has been very hard work shoring up the posts where we range off topic. Crossing my fingers for answers tomorrow!
> 
> Hopefully I won’t take us too far afield... Has anyone heard anything about UO resorts opening? I got a survey from Loews about my “expectations” for future travel but I haven’t heard if they are reopening June 1 or otherwise.


I know they've been accepting reservations so i expect them to operate as usual.  Remember they're not directly run by universal


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

finally....I am staying positive!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

One more day,  we can do it. Let's not start speculating now


----------



## Sandisw

Just want them to include the opening date for DVC..though I can’t believe that resort opening dates won’t be included as they are all run by Disney!

One more sleep!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI, the agenda for tomorrow (sorry if already posted, don't think I saw it).  We'll have to sit through Sea World first.   https://ocfl.app.box.com/s/jcwvdt5dxyekx2a8nx5ym0khgm65e6hh/file/670019085024

Also the links to the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force website and Orange TV Live Stream are on Post #1 if you need to quickly find them tomorrow.

Highest rated live stream ever?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

osufeth24 said:


> yup, haven't really looked in there for a few weeks, only thread I think I went into was the one about the upper management change.  If I stayed in there, one of you mods would have banned me by now



I'm probably over-reading your post but I sometimes feel the need to make the general note for casual DISers about how things are set up around here.  Mods really only have 'control' on their own boards.  @yulilin3, @lovethattink, and I are moderators here on the Theme Park Attractions & Strategies Board, Ryan is the moderator of the News & Rumors Board, @Sandisw who posted above is a moderator on the DVC boards along with some other co-moderators, etc.  I can only do mod things on my board but not on other boards.  I of course can post on other boards (for example, I also like to post on the Resorts board), but that's as a participant, not a mod.  

TLDR - I couldn't ban you over there even if I wanted to.


----------



## fenrir58

yulilin3 said:


> I know they've been accepting reservations so i expect them to operate as usual.  Remember they're not directly run by universal


And I could be wrong but if I remember correctly one of the quotes that came out of Universal when Citywalk opened was a *subtle slip* about it not "just being opened to locals, they encourage people to come"


----------



## sheila14

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I'll love you tomorrow, your only a day away!!!!  Good News Good News  We need to all stay positive.


----------



## Jillianna

Fact. My arrival date is July 16. MDE now says my magic band will be mailed shortly and is displaying the magic bands we picked back in March for our April trip.  I was surprised they were removed in April. Waiting to hear plan in the morning.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

Jillianna said:


> Fact. My arrival date is July 16. MDE now says my magic band will be mailed shortly and is displaying the magic bands we picked back in March for our April trip.  I was surprised they were removed in April. Waiting to hear plan in the morning.


That’s a good sign.


----------



## Msobo

First time poster here.  Just to let you all know last week universal did not present until about 40 minutes into the task force meeting.  According to the agenda, thank you GAdad for posting, Sea World will go first then Disney.  Public comments were long last week.


----------



## PCFriar80

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> finally....I am staying positive!!!!!!


Until.......


----------



## yulilin3

Msobo said:


> First time poster here.  Just to let you all know last week universal did not present until about 40 minutes into the task force meeting.  According to the agenda, thank you GAdad for posting, Sea World will go first then Disney.  Public comments were long last week.


Oh the public comments (shudder) lol. It's like going to the movies
Public comments: movie talk (the clips before previews)
Sea World presentation: previews
Disney presentation: movie


----------



## Tissa

I arrive July 8th and my magic bands say that I can make changes by July 2nd to be picked up at resort. Nothing about mailing


----------



## Violetspider

Jillianna said:


> Fact. My arrival date is July 16. MDE now says my magic band will be mailed shortly and is displaying the magic bands we picked back in March for our April trip.  I was surprised they were removed in April. Waiting to hear plan in the morning.


Just went in to check if I could finally order my AP band...no luck. Still have the statement, "we are not currently accepting new MagicBand orders linked to Walt Disney World Annual Passholders or Disney Resort hotel reservations."


----------



## Sandiz08

Tissa said:


> I arrive July 8th and my magic bands say that I can make changes by July 2nd to be picked up at resort. Nothing about mailing


Mine too, say pick up at resort, July 7th arrival.


----------



## Violetspider

Sandiz08 said:


> Mine too, say pick up at resort, July 7th arrival.


This is good, very good!!!


----------



## Lisa75

This may mean nothing.  But we’ve had a BOG breakfast for June 18 for months now.   It would not let me order food at 30 days.  The app said order now but the site wouldn’t let me. Checked every day.   It just let me place an order.   Again.  Might mean nothing.  Thought I’d share though.


----------



## Violetspider

Lisa75 said:


> This may mean nothing.  But we’ve had a BOG breakfast for June 18 for months now.   It would not let me order food at 30 days.  The app said order now but the site wouldn’t let me. Checked every day.   It just let me place an order.   Again.  Might mean nothing.  Thought I’d share though.


Oh, I think it's really happening now!


----------



## Lisa75

I was so excited to see the link work I agreed to just order cupcakes for DS 8!!!!


----------



## C&Jx2

yulilin3 said:


> Oh the public comments (shudder) lol. It's like going to the movies
> Public comments: movie talk (the clips before previews)
> Sea World presentation: previews
> Disney presentation: movie


I love the public comments, “So and so says “Open Orange County” followed by 11 exclamation marks.”


----------



## brockash

osufeth24 said:


> I mean I guess it's not a 100% guarantee, but I don't think they'd be presenting if they didn't have a date to share, wouldn't make sense to present their reopenings and not say when.


Lol...I'm having nightmares of them "presenting," just to say...we're going to stay closed until we can safely open yada yada yada...just using fancier phrases to say the only statement they've made about being closed until further notice lol...argh I know it sounds very likely we'll get a date, but man these last few months have done a number on my faith with them lol.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Violetspider said:


> Oh, I think it's really happening now!



May hap! I hope so too so things might not be so restrictive in September. I am guessing still masks in 90 degree weather no matter what.


----------



## brockash

Garyjames220 said:


> Do people think all the parks and resorts will open from day one
> 
> I herd that Epcot May be more behind the rest to open


I do wonder if they'll just do parks, no resorts, no transportation at first (just to be able to open around the same time as everyone else) and then gradually deal with resorts and transportation.  - Seems like a missed $$$ opportunity, but maybr they truly don't feel prepared forcresorts and transportation??? Probably not, but just a thought.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

We all need to move beyond the predictions, hopes, skepticism, and despair. If we get an opening date tomorrow, regardless of what it is, we can celebrate the world not ending, once again.


----------



## yulilin3

Schedule posted for the week of may 31st through June 6th, no shifts posted
Remember that these boards are good for venting and getting help planning but if you are upset/ happy/ concerned about anything Disney does you should email them as they really don't read these boards
Wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com 

I'll be live from Disney springs today at 10am for the reopening of World of Disney and my DD wil have orange tv on her phone so we'll get the news live
MTFBWY


----------



## GPC0321

yulilin3 said:


> Schedule posted for the week of may 31st through June 6th, no shifts posted
> Remember that these boards are good for venting and getting help planning but if you are upset/ happy/ concerned about anything Disney does you should email them as they really don't read these boards
> Wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> 
> I'll be live from Disney springs today at 10am for the reopening of World of Disney and my DD wil have orange tv on her phone so we'll get the news live
> MTFBWY


Do we know when they're doing their presentation/announcement today?


----------



## yulilin3

GPC0321 said:


> Do we know when they're doing their presentation/announcement today?


Yes,  the meeting starts at 10,  they read public remarks first then sea world will present followed by Disney. Link on post 1


----------



## DebbieB

Sandisw said:


> Just want them to include the opening date for DVC..though I can’t believe that resort opening dates won’t be included as they are all run by Disney!
> 
> One more sleep!


 
Resorts are not under the jurisdiction of the task force.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Morning mood:






But I know the sun always rises over Bay Lake and the Seven Seas Lagoon, and it will be there someday when we return - whenever that may be.


----------



## wilkydelts

Again in the world of hope but I do not know what it means. My MDE now says my MagicBands will ship shortly for my June 23 CBR stay.


----------



## Tormania

I can be hopeful for what today's presentation contains and there will be some exciting things and some ho-hum things, but that is to be expected.  But the sooner things get opened back up the sooner we can then see what works and what doesn't so changes can then start to get made to get us all back to normal as soon as possible.


----------



## Sandisw

DebbieB said:


> Resorts are not under the jurisdiction of the task force.



I know but there is a good chance that the plans could include reference to them as well.  Plus I think leaving that part out, especially with cash cancellations done Thursday would cause a major flood of their system with calls.


----------



## osufeth24

I'm seeing pictures at Disney Springs right now.  Oof, I think I may wait til tomorrow to go


----------



## michellibell

Jillianna said:


> Fact. My arrival date is July 16. MDE now says my magic band will be mailed shortly and is displaying the magic bands we picked back in March for our April trip.  I was surprised they were removed in April. Waiting to hear plan in the morning.



Yeah, I'm arriving July 11th and they won't let me customize my bands, pick out my colors, etc. GAH!


----------



## thedarksyde

10:30am and I am watching the live stream...this is gonna take a while before we are gonna get to Disney.  They are still just talking about the virus and it's status in Central Fl.


----------



## JulesMD

Good morning everybody! I'm watching the livestream and crossing fingers!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Sounds positive. Slight increase in positives, but continues to decrease for hospitalizations. They have NOT seen the increase they were possibly expecting.


----------



## thedarksyde

SeaWorld is starting!


----------



## HHMcG

Listening. Just got goosebumps and a little nervous in my stomach.


----------



## yankeesfan123

thedarksyde said:


> SeaWorld is starting!


First time I’ve seen an exclamation point used when discussing sea world as a method to imply excitement.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Here we go, Sea World wants to open to the public on 6/11


----------



## thedarksyde

SeaWorld plans June 10th Employee Appreciation Night.
June 11th Opening to public.


----------



## JulesMD

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Here we go, Sea World wants to open to the public on 6/11



If I don't pass out from waiting, I'm excited for what this means when we get to Disney LOL


----------



## JulesMD

Brutal. Sea World is saying TWO years and up for masks. Man. If you thought 3 was bad...


----------



## thedarksyde

Paper menus for all restaurants, as opposed to laminated and menus that can be passed back to people, I like this idea.  I don't know if Universal and Springs is doing this but they should.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

JulesMD said:


> Brutal. Sea World is saying TWO years and up for masks. Man. If you thought 3 was bad...


horrible


----------



## GADisneyDad14

With apologies, going to close this thread for a bit until we get to the Disney news just to avoid alot of clutter and crossover Sea World info.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MK & DAK - 7/11

EP & DHS - 7/15


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Yay.  Finally get to change the thread title.


----------



## sponica

GADisneyDad14 said:


> MK & DAK - 7/11
> 
> EP & DHS - 7/15



My original trip would have been cancelled, I have to laugh. 2020, the year that wasn't.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Now it's wait on when we receive more information on the pre-arrival reservation system for parks!


----------



## dmband

GADisneyDad14 said:


> MK & DAK - 7/11
> 
> EP & DHS - 7/15





sponica said:


> My original trip would have been cancelled, I have to laugh. 2020, the year that wasn't.


Wonder if they will offer a deal for those who are now cancelled


----------



## Scooley01

So our trip was supposed to be 7/7-7/15, so that means we're cancelled AGAIN.  And we both teach high school, so we can't reschedule for a year.  What are our options from Disney?  Will they extend or honor the free dining perk that we're currently booked under? Or are we just screwed?


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

Supposed to check into Contemporary on 7/10, I wonder if that’ll be open for guests to check in to start day on 7/11?
I’m so over all of this, this is the 3rd time I’ve planned this trip


----------



## jdd

So this doesn't necessarily mean resorts, correct?  Or did I miss that part?


----------



## lovethattink

thedarksyde said:


> Paper menus for all restaurants, as opposed to laminated and menus that can be passed back to people, I like this idea.  I don't know if Universal and Springs is doing this but they should.



T-Rex has disposable menus


----------



## ChildAtHeart82

They said there would be soft openings to the parks prior to the scheduled opening. No other details and no details on the resorts. Fingers crossed for you.


HuskerFaninIL said:


> Supposed to check into Contemporary on 7/10, I wonder if that’ll be open for guests to check in to start day on 7/11?
> I’m so over all of this, this is the 3rd time I’ve planned this trip


----------



## lovethattink

MK and AK July 11 opening

Epcot July 15

I didn’t catch the date for DHS?


----------



## Scooley01

HuskerFaninIL said:


> Supposed to check into Contemporary on 7/10, I wonder if that’ll be open for guests to check in to start day on 7/11?
> I’m so over all of this, this is the 3rd time I’ve planned this trip


 I feel you.  We've rescheduled two times now, and I guess now we have to do a 3rd time.  I just want to go on our honeymoon already!


----------



## KimmyD

This is a bit frustrating. I did not watch this, did they say anything about resorts opening?


----------



## JulesMD

lovethattink said:


> MK and AK July 11 opening
> 
> Epcot July 15
> 
> I didn’t catch the date for DHS?



July 15


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jdd said:


> So this doesn't necessarily mean resorts, correct?  Or did I miss that part?



That is correct, nothing discussed at the task force touched on Resorts, unless I missed it.  We'll have to wait on more info from Disney I guess.  Chapek in on CNBC shortly - doubt it will be material but I'll report if he says anything.


----------



## godisney14

jdd said:


> So this doesn't necessarily mean resorts, correct?  Or did I miss that part?



I thought I missed it, too.
Seems like nothing was mentioned about the resorts.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

So.... did they say anything about park capacity allowed?  other than having to wear a face mask which I hate in florida july... did anyone hear anything else that would hamper our trip significantly?


----------



## Stasieki

jdd said:


> So this doesn't necessarily mean resorts, correct?  Or did I miss that part?



They didn't mention resorts


----------



## Stefne

Scooley01 said:


> So our trip was supposed to be 7/7-7/15, so that means we're cancelled AGAIN.  And we both teach high school, so we can't reschedule for a year.  What are our options from Disney?  Will they extend or honor the free dining perk that we're currently booked under? Or are we just screwed?


We are booked for July 6 under the free dining promotion that was offered at the beginning of January.  I am hopeful that some kind of reschedule promotion will be offered that we can apply to our fall trip.


----------



## Stasieki

Kim Gillihan said:


> So.... did they say anything about park capacity allowed?  other than having to wear a face mask which I hate in florida july... did anyone hear anything else that would hamper our trip significantly?


Reservation system to enter park of choice


----------



## Jules123

We are booked for July 21-26. No parade and no fireworks was the dealbreaker for us. Guess we will see you next year Disney.


----------



## JulesMD

Kim Gillihan said:


> So.... did they say anything about park capacity allowed?  other than having to wear a face mask which I hate in florida july... did anyone hear anything else that would hamper our trip significantly?



They just said reduced capacity and listed things like monorail, attractions, etc. And said there will be a "Pre-arrival registration system" where you'll obtain reservation in advance.


----------



## Stasieki

Stefne said:


> We are booked for July 6 under the free dining promotion that was offered at the beginning of January.  I am hopeful that some kind of reschedule promotion will be offered that we can apply to our fall trip.


I am thinking they won't.  I have an early July reservation under Free Dining as well


----------



## Josh125

Stasieki said:


> They didn't mention resorts


Resorts don't fall under the task force responsibilities - it is up to Disney.


----------



## wilkydelts

Stasieki said:


> Reservation system to enter park of choice



Any specifications to this?


----------



## elgerber

Now which date do they use to count closure days for AP extensions, 7/11 or 7/15?  Or something completely different?


----------



## crayon3448

Kim Gillihan said:


> So.... did they say anything about park capacity allowed?  other than having to wear a face mask which I hate in florida july... did anyone hear anything else that would hamper our trip significantly?


No meet and greets, no fireworks, no parades, closing "high touch areas" such as playgrounds


----------



## JulesMD

wilkydelts said:


> Any specifications to this?



They said details will come later.


----------



## Nebraska_Disney

With a reservation system, that pretty much does away with park hopping.  They also did not mention the water parks


----------



## Dayman99

Would the opening dates be for locals only?  Will hoppers be affected with the check into the parks?  Anything if pools will be open?  UGHHHHHH  July 17th we are to arrive, would be cool to be one of the 1st in the parks, but needed a little more info today!


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Stasieki said:


> Reservation system to enter park of choice


how would park hopping work?


----------



## osufeth24

Kim Gillihan said:


> how would park hopping work?



Probably won't be


----------



## JulesMD

Dayman99 said:


> Would the opening dates be for locals only?  Will hoppers be affected with the check into the parks?  Anything if pools will be open?  UGHHHHHH  July 17th we are to arrive, would be cool to be one of the 1st in the parks, but needed a little more info today!



Very briefly he sort of said "previews" before the July 11/July 15 date. Was one sentence, super fast. Didn't specify any restrictions. 

Said more info coming on the reservation system, so we'll prob know more about park hopping soon.


----------



## Pills

I'm really, really wondering if they're going to allow the BTGs (I know, controversial topic on here).  I really hope not - that could kill capacity.

I am looking forward to an easier time with Star Wars.


----------



## nkereina

Scooley01 said:


> So our trip was supposed to be 7/7-7/15, so that means we're cancelled AGAIN.  And we both teach high school, so we can't reschedule for a year.  What are our options from Disney?  Will they extend or honor the free dining perk that we're currently booked under? Or are we just screwed?


You would be entitled to a refund so you wouldn't be "screwed". No details yet though if people who had to cancel the free dining promo will be able to re-schedule with the same promo.



Nebraska_Disney said:


> They also did not mention the water parks


The Dis Unplugged mentioned recently they would be very surprised if the waterparks re-opened this year. I would also assume they are lowest priority.



Dayman99 said:


> Would the opening dates be for locals only?


It sounds like, with the reservation system for reopening, that anyone can go so long as they secure a reservation.


----------



## Stasieki

wilkydelts said:


> Any specifications to this?


No - said more details will come.


----------



## Chumpieboy

lovethattink said:


> MK and AK July 11 opening
> 
> Epcot July 15
> 
> I didn’t catch the date for DHS?



Same day as EPCOT.


----------



## sheila14

No information on the MNSSHP which starts in August.  No mention of reduced capacity for both parks and resorts.  No mention of the refillable mugs, however Sea World did.  Also, how long are we to follow these rules?? Are we talking a few weeks, the rest of this year, any idea??


----------



## Kim Gillihan

So for sure no fireworks?  I dont care about parades.... pools?


----------



## Greg P.

Good for Disney on waiting a bit longer to reopen. Depending on what happens at Universal and SeaWorld, Disney could look very smart. If Universal and SeaWorld open up with no issues then Disney can just say they needed longer to work out the logistics of reopening their much much larger property.

Cast member and guest safety should be the main factor in this decision, glad Disney seems to be taking that seriously. Their reputation is also extremely important, so slow playing this a bit is absolutely the best move. Play the long game, ensure everyone is safe, and if you lose a month of revenue to Uni, so be it.


----------



## lovethattink

I took pictures of the presentation slides. Would you like me to post them?


----------



## HokieRaven5

So I know they said no character meet and greets, i'm curious now what this would do for any of the Character Meals. My initial presumption would be that they won't have any, but i'm hopeful they find a way to make that work. 

I'm an August 1 arrival and I have no issue with these restrictions just hope they come out with more information in a post soon. I don't need another disney parks blog non-post post. I'd guess fastpass+ day is a little less relevant for me but won't hurt to go through the motions of it.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Kim Gillihan said:


> So for sure no fireworks?  I dont care about parades.... pools?



No fireworks.  Resorts (and pools) were not a part of today's presentation so no further info there.  They also did not reference the WDW water parks today.


----------



## michellibell

I have a July 11th - 14th trip booked. So I guess I'm OK for reservations...?
But I also bought Park Hoppers - I wonder if Park Hopping is possibly going to be a NO-GO, I hope they refund the difference in ticket prices.
And reservations for Character meals - It would be nice if they would discount our Crystal Palace prices if there's not going to be Winne & Co.


----------



## Amy M

Scooley01 said:


> So our trip was supposed to be 7/7-7/15, so that means we're cancelled AGAIN.  And we both teach high school, so we can't reschedule for a year.  What are our options from Disney?  Will they extend or honor the free dining perk that we're currently booked under? Or are we just screwed?


You have the exact same dates as me, and same situation.  I’m a teacher and on free dining.  So disappointed!


----------



## sheila14

When will additional information be posted for questions that were not answered?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

michellibell said:


> I have a July 11th - 14th trip booked. So I guess I'm OK for reservations...?
> But I also bought Park Hoppers - I wonder if Park Hopping is possibly going to be a NO-GO, I hope they refund the difference in ticket prices.



Unfortunately we need more info from to Disney to answer each of your questions.


----------



## Pills

I *sincerely* doubt the water parks will open this year.  I doubt the resort pools will be open, which is going to suck.

I also have Park Hoppers for 8/15-24.  I guess I should cancel them.  I'm sure we'll all be getting some emails in the coming weeks describing everything.


----------



## Sandisw

Josh125 said:


> Resorts don't fall under the task force responsibilities - it is up to Disney.



True but not at least saying when resorts would open is causing more questions.

So, with July 11th opening, one would think resorts open at least a day earlier? But, maybe that will be known later today as website notice is adjusted.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

sheila14 said:


> When will additional information be posted for questions that were not answered?



I 'assume' (key word) they will roll out some Disney Parks Blog announcements and update the operations page at some point today - I have been checking them and so far they are unchanged.


----------



## WEDWDW

HuskerFaninIL said:


> Supposed to check into Contemporary on 7/10, I wonder if that’ll be open for guests to check in to start day on 7/11?
> I’m so over all of this, this is the 3rd time I’ve planned this trip


I am guessing they will open the Resorts themselves in Mid-June-just a guess.


----------



## WEDWDW

Talk about timing-OUR TRIP AT POP STARTS 7-11!!!!!!!!!!!

GROOOOOOOOOVY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## java

Well looks like we are cancelling. We were to arrive on the 11th. With only 2 parks for 4 days not worth the cost. Plus not even sure who is getting in yet? I didn’t read everything yet


----------



## MomOTwins

michellibell said:


> I have a July 11th - 14th trip booked. So I guess I'm OK for reservations...?
> But I also bought Park Hoppers - I wonder if Park Hopping is possibly going to be a NO-GO, I hope they refund the difference in ticket prices.


From the sounds of it, you need a specific reservation for a park in addition to your resort/tickets.  They will have a separate online registration for that.  Seems pretty clear park hopping is out and I expect refunds will be given.

I had bought the “water parks and sports” add on to my park ticket.  Hoping they refund that too since otherwise I paid $400 for mini golf!!!!!


----------



## Scooley01

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I 'assume' (key word) they will roll out some Disney Parks Blog announcements and update the operations page at some point today - I have been checking them and so far they are unchanged.


We might not hear anything from Disney for several days, actually.  This was just a proposal, and it has to be approved by the task force and then approved by the governor.  Disney might wait to talk to guests until everything has been rubber-stamped by the officials


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Scooley01 said:


> We might not hear anything from Disney for several days, actually.  This was just a proposal, and it has to be approved by the task force and then approved by the governor.  Disney might wait to talk to guests until everything has been rubber-stamped by the officials



Good point.


----------



## JulesMD

Universal and Sea World indicated the CDC said COVID is killed by the chemicals in the pool, and said their water parks will be open. Sea World gave guidelines today for social distancing (pool chairs etc) and sanitizing (rafts in between use, etc). We can't know yet what Disney will do.


----------



## TeresaNJ

WEDWDW said:


> Talk about timing-OUR TRIP AT POP STARTS 7-11!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GROOOOOOOOOVY!!!!!!!!!!



We're July 11-18 at SSR resort.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Pills said:


> I *sincerely* doubt the water parks will open this year.  I doubt the resort pools will be open, which is going to suck.
> 
> I also have Park Hoppers for 8/15-24.  I guess I should cancel them.  I'm sure we'll all be getting some emails in the coming weeks describing everything.


Volcano Bay was included in USO plans, wonder why Disney isn't talking about their water parks.


----------



## Stormtrooper mum

lovethattink said:


> I took pictures of the presentation slides. Would you like me to post them?


yes please!


----------



## sheila14

osufeth24 said:


> Probably won't be


AP/DVC holders all have park hopping with their ticket.  Any guest can purchase PH.  If they take away for one, they have to take away for all.  This is a money maker and I don't see them taking it away.  If you look at the twitter feed, they announced that DS is at capacity.  Disney hopefully will follow this for their parks letting guests know which parks are open or not.  Also, if you choose MK one day and decide to do another park on that day, they can't stop you from changing your plans.


----------



## The Expert

Chapek is appearing on CNBC in a few minutes. We may hear a few more details then.


----------



## AmishGuy91

FinnsMom7 said:


> Volcano Bay was included in USO plans, wonder why Disney isn't talking about their water parks.



With theme parks not opening until mid-July, by that time half of the summer (aka prime water park season) is over.  Don't see water parks opening this year.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

The people I feel bad for are late June/early July reservations.  

       Talk about being in limbo since you could potentially do a resort heavy stay with your leisurely free dining, pool days and potential light crowd park previews. 

   But for now you know less then people traveling after you.  Talk about a gamble if it’s worth the money. It could be a relaxing uniquely magical trip, a super let down or may not even happen.


----------



## SMRT-1

Scooley01 said:


> We might not hear anything from Disney for several days, actually.  This was just a proposal, and it has to be approved by the task force and then approved by the governor.  Disney might wait to talk to guests until everything has been rubber-stamped by the officials


The task force already approved it. They voted on the proposals during the same meeting following the presentations. Last week, the Governor signed off on the Universal plans the day after the task force and the mayor approved them, so it would seem likely that Disney would get approved within a day or two as well. Also, Chapek is about to go live on CNBC.


----------



## Lumpy1106

Anxious to hear about water parks and how the reservation system will work.  I would imagine park hoppers will be OK space permitting.


----------



## osufeth24

Seeing those empty park pictures on cnbc are just straight depressing


----------



## PSN

any word on whether Disney will extend the expiration date on the Florida Resident Discover Disney tickets, which originally were to expire 6/30 and then extended to 7/31?


----------



## going/again

Sandisw said:


> Just want them to include the opening date for DVC..though I can’t believe that resort opening dates won’t be included as they are all run by Disney!
> 
> One more sleep!


This could be better than Christmas


----------



## GPC0321

FinnsMom7 said:


> Volcano Bay was included in USO plans, wonder why Disney isn't talking about their water parks.


I wonder that too. And SeaWorld mentioned water parks, swimming, etc, and something about how the virus isn't shown to be transmitted via water. 

I'm glad Disney is being so cautious, but UGH, I cannot imagine a July-October trip down there with no swimming. We went in June last year during one of their record-breaking heat weeks and my mom and I stayed submerged in the pool from about noon until the thunderstorms chased us back to the room each day, LOL.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

PSN said:


> any word on whether Disney will extend the expiration date on the Florida Resident Discover Disney tickets, which originally were to expire 6/30 and then extended to 7/31?


Nothing like this was discussed. This information will probably start to come out in the upcoming weeks


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

I'm going 7/20-7/31 (All-Star Sports 1 night, BCV the rest), and I am not getting excited just yet. Still so many questions to answer. What is this advanced reservation system going to look like? How will they handle dining? Resort pools? And to me, the biggest question is what are they going to do for transportation? How can they really implement social distancing on boats, buses, monorails? How are they going to manage park entry? 

Don't get me wrong, this is great news, I just don't envy Disney having to come up with all these procedures.


----------



## lovethattink

Here are pics from my tv of the presentation, first 10


----------



## lovethattink

Last of the pics


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Bob Chapek on CNBC just now.  These aren't direct quotes, but the gist of what he said:

- Opening with substantially lower number of guests
- Want to do it in a responsible way
- Not going to give specific numbers because no gov't guidelines on capacity like they had in Shanghai
- Capacity will be a result/calculation of 6' social distance guidance from CDC
- Slowly but surely make baby steps towards accommodating more guests in our parks
- The world is ready to get back to some magic, and Disney can provide that magic
- We would be very excited to have the NBA and MLS finish their seasons at WDW

There was a lot more to the interview but nothing material in terms of theme park or resort operations.


----------



## kdawg954

PSN said:


> any word on whether Disney will extend the expiration date on the Florida Resident Discover Disney tickets, which originally were to expire 6/30 and then extended to 7/31?



Nothing official but apparently some travel agents got correspondence that these tickets were extended to 9/30.  However the fact that wasn't updated in the app could suggest that not being a firm date.

It sucks because I purchased the 4 day park hopper with 4 water park days added and so far I have only used 1 day and 1 water park back on January 2nd and 3rd.  Was scheduled to go to Disney for a week earlier this month to utilize the rest of the pass.  Not sure how they are going to handle these tickets.  Would be great if they just extend them through June 30th 2021 or do a prorated refund.

I know I don't want to go to Disney in July.


----------



## Lumpy1106

On CNBC re: NBA and MSL fininshing seasons at WDW - "even with our reopening there will be plenty of hotels that will NOT be reopened" - I wonder what that means?


----------



## going/again

Pills said:


> I'm really, really wondering if they're going to allow the BTGs (I know, controversial topic on here).  I really hope not - that could kill capacity.
> 
> I am looking forward to an easier time with Star Wars.


From UK what are BTG's


----------



## Sandisw

going/again said:


> From UK what are BTG's



Big Tour Groups


----------



## GPC0321

Lumpy1106 said:


> On CNBC re: NBA and MSL fininshing seasons at WDW - "even with our reopening there will be plenty of hotels that will NOT be reopened" - I wonder what that means?


Yikes. What does that mean?


----------



## Txshadow

Lumpy1106 said:


> On CNBC re: NBA and MSL fininshing seasons at WDW - "even with our reopening there will be plenty of hotels that will NOT be reopened" - I wonder what that means?


That remark really caused me to take note! He is implying that even with park opening some or most resorts will not. YIKES


----------



## DRussell88

I wonder if silver AP holders will have a change in blackout dates at all. Don't get me wrong, it wouldn't be a long wait since admission on the pass opens back up on 8/7, but with the closure I think it would be at least somewhat reasonable for early readmittance. Then again, it may be nice just to see how things go for a few weeks.


----------



## mrd7896

so from what i am gathering they haven't released capacity numbers or percentages? 
interested to see what crowds they are allowing.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

kdawg954 said:


> *Nothing official but apparently some travel agents got correspondence that these tickets were extended to 9/30.  However the fact that wasn't updated in the app could suggest that not being a firm date.*
> 
> It sucks because I purchased the 4 day park hopper with 4 water park days added and so far I have only used 1 day and 1 water park back on January 2nd and 3rd.  Was scheduled to go to Disney for a week earlier this month to utilize the rest of the pass.  Not sure how they are going to handle these tickets.  Would be great if they just extend them through June 30th 2021 or do a prorated refund.
> 
> I know I don't want to go to Disney in July.



It's right on the Disney website - just scroll down and click on Tickets:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

PSN said:


> any word on whether Disney will extend the expiration date on the Florida Resident Discover Disney tickets, which originally were to expire 6/30 and then extended to 7/31?



They extended those to 9/30/2020 several weeks ago, FYI.  I'd have to go back and remind myself exactly when it changed on the website, but it's been like that awhile.


----------



## WEDWDW

going/again said:


> From UK what are BTG's


Some use it for Big Tour Groups(Sports/School,etc) and some use it for Brazil Tour Groups.

The Brazil Tour Groups and other South American Countries have HUGE groups of 15 year old girls who come to WDW(July is the BIG month) to celebrate being 15.

They are commonly referred to as The 15s.

With the situation right now in Brazil,I would think The 15s from Brazil in particular would be seeing their trips in peril of not happening in July.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

An important read.  

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-theme-parks-resort-hotels-and-disney-stores/


----------



## disneykins

Txshadow said:


> That remark really caused me to take note! He is implying that even with park opening some or most resorts will not. YIKES


I think he's just saying if we only have 10,000 park guests we might only open 2 or 3 hotels, don't need them all open? So some hotels would be available for NBA or MLS.


----------



## kdawg954

DisneyWishes14 said:


> It's right on the Disney website - just scroll down and click on Tickets:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/



ok cool.  Still shows 7/31 on my tickets in the app but nice to see they acknowledged the change on the website.


----------



## Donna M

MK opens July 11
Epcot and HS opening July 15


There will be a pre arrival reservation system.

(Live streaming now)


----------



## ErinsMommy

I'm curious if the parks reopen in July - will the APs restart on that date too?  My daughter has ADHD and there's just no way she's going to wear a mask all day in a park, school, restaurant, etc. especially in Florida heat.   Any chance they'll come up with an "freeze" on the AP until such time as things go back to some form of normalcy, or are we going to be SOL and have lost all that money on trips we could've taken but cant?


----------



## nkereina

ErinsMommy said:


> I'm curious if the parks reopen in July - will the APs restart on that date too?  My daughter has ADHD and there's just no way she's going to wear a mask all day in a park, school, restaurant, etc. especially in Florida heat.   Any chance they'll come up with an "freeze" on the AP until such time as things go back to some form of normalcy, or are we going to be SOL and have lost all that money on trips we could've taken but cant?


You would still need park admission in addition to the entry reservation for the reopening dates in July, so I'd presume APs could be used for that. Unless they are selling separate tickets for it? Its been my understanding that Disney will be extending your AP for the same number of days the park was closed, so that would make you whole.


----------



## LovingPooh

Not sure if this has been posted but DVC resorts At Disney World reopen on June 22 per Disney website


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI, new splash page disclaimer/update text on Disney's website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/

*Walt Disney World Resort Temporary Closures and Important InformationWalt Disney World Resort Temporary Closures and Important Information*
• Pending approval from government officials, the phased reopening plans we submitted calls for Walt Disney World theme parks and Disney Resort hotels to open beginning *July 11* for Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on *July 15*.

• Additionally, Disney Vacation Club properties at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen to Members and Guests on *June 22*. Disney Vacation Club properties in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will open on *June 15*. Disney Springs has begun a phased reopening. Upon reopening, theme parks, Disney Resort Hotels, restaurants and other offerings may be modified, limited in capacity and subject to availability or closure. Learn more.

• We have taken enhanced health and safety measures. Follow all posted instructions while visiting Walt Disney World Resort. An inherent risk of exposure to COVID-19 exists in any public place where people are present. View important details.


----------



## frannn

ErinsMommy said:


> I'm curious if the parks reopen in July - will the APs restart on that date too?  My daughter has ADHD and there's just no way she's going to wear a mask all day in a park, school, restaurant, etc. especially in Florida heat.   Any chance they'll come up with an "freeze" on the AP until such time as things go back to some form of normalcy, or are we going to be SOL and have lost all that money on trips we could've taken but cant?


I saw something online about Shanghai Disney holding off on restarting the AP clock until after the "reservation ticket period" is done, but that hasn't been announced for any other Disney parks.


----------



## Pills

Ha!  Was just about to post this.  Was looking at the H2O Glow Nights, wondering if they'd be on.
EDIT: missed - it was the info from the website.


----------



## Sandiz08

So they have paused all new reservations, I was able to get one in for August 10 minutes before the announcement. They will be opening half way between my trip in July.


----------



## disrailfan

sheila14 said:


> No information on the MNSSHP which starts in August.  No mention of reduced capacity for both parks and resorts.  No mention of the refillable mugs, however Sea World did.  Also, how long are we to follow these rules?? Are we talking a few weeks, the rest of this year, any idea??


How long? We are all probably looking at the new norm if some people have anything to do with it!  It's likely we will be wearing masks for the rest of my life....


----------



## caisland

I would think the Skyliner would be the perfect way to social distance and travel between resort and DHS/Epcot. 
Any reservations for All Stars could likely be moved to POP/AOA and some moderates could move to CBR/Riviera


----------



## fla4fun

Lumpy1106 said:


> On CNBC re: NBA and MSL fininshing seasons at WDW - "even with our reopening there will be plenty of hotels that will NOT be reopened" - I wonder what that means?



After 9/11, they closed some hotels temporarily until demand was back up.  It’s been a while, but IIRC French Quarter was closed, and I think Pop, since AOA didn’t exist yet.  They closed some buildings at deluxe resorts to reduce availability.  It’s not a permanent thing.  It’s just a way to cut costs until they can run with higher occupancy.


----------



## savemycamera

I'm worried about the temperature scans. I don't want to spend so much money for travel and staying on property just to be turned away at the gates. I run hot on a normal basis, but I also am prone to sunburn. If they do temperature scans, that only takes the surface temp, and sunburned skin is generally hotter than normal skin. Does anyone have experience with these temperature scans like from Disney Springs or Universal?


----------



## sagosto

We love Disney and go every year but selfishly (Yes, I admit) I cannot visit with these restrictions. Parades/fireworks/characters are what make it special for us. I live in Jersey and I don't want to wear a mask like I am waiting to go into Home Depot. I am booked for Nov 1st so I will wait it out but every self prediction I have made has been way off so looks like 2021 for us


----------



## MicheyMouse

"At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations  "

Whaaaaaaaat ?


----------



## HokieRaven5

I appreciate that they are putting a temporary pause on new ticket sales and reservations as they work out the pre-arrival reservation system. I'm sure the call-center cast members appreciate that as well. I feel for them and the amount of calls they've probably fielded through all of this uncertainty. It is nice that they got to work from home during all of this (had a call with one last week to cancel a cruise).


----------



## bigOlkid

I'm interested in seeing how the reservation system affects park hopper tickets. seems like it would limit hopping.


----------



## Dole_whip_doll

Also, please note it says “pending government approval”


----------



## MomOTwins

Would it kill them to just say the water parks won't be open?  So frustrating not to say anything at all.


----------



## MicheyMouse

HokieRaven5 said:


> I appreciate that they are putting a temporary pause on new ticket sales and reservations as they work out the pre-arrival reservation system. I'm sure the call-center cast members appreciate that as well. I feel for them and the amount of calls they've probably fielded through all of this uncertainty. It is nice that they got to work from home during all of this (had a call with one last week to cancel a cruise).



It's a problem for those of us with pending reservations though.  If simply cancelled and refunded, what happens if you applied a gift card to partially pay for the resort?  I didn't keep the cards.


----------



## MomOTwins

MicheyMouse said:


> It's a problem for those of us with pending reservations though.  If simply cancelled and refunded, what happens if you applied a gift card to partially pay for the resort?  I didn't keep the cards.


In the past, if you contact Disney and explain you have lost a gift card, they will issue you a new gift card.


----------



## Lumpy1106

MicheyMouse said:


> "At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations  "
> 
> Whaaaaaaaat ?


I have to guess this means they will be resuming ticket sales once the existing ticket holders get reservations for specific days.  I have existing tickets I bought in I think December for my Aug trip.  The start date is specific but the exact day in each park is not.  I assume I will be hearing from Disney soon to make that commitment.  Once that is done, they will resume ticket sales until they reach whatever the reduced capacity will be.


----------



## going/again

WEDWDW said:


> Some use it for Big Tour Groups(Sports/School,etc) and some use it for Brazil Tour Groups.
> 
> The Brazil Tour Groups and other South American Countries have HUGE groups of 15 year old girls who come to WDW(July is the BIG month) to celebrate being 15.
> 
> They are commonly referred to as The 15s.
> 
> With the situation right now in Brazil,I would think The 15s from Brazil in particular would be seeing their trips in peril of not happening in July.


Feel stupid now seen them countless times,  mind just went blank,  all the excitement of maybe I'll get to go in December now


----------



## DRussell88

savemycamera said:


> I'm worried about the temperature scans. I don't want to spend so much money for travel and staying on property just to be turned away at the gates. I run hot on a normal basis, but I also am prone to sunburn. If they do temperature scans, that only takes the surface temp, and sunburned skin is generally hotter than normal skin. Does anyone have experience with these temperature scans like from Disney Springs or Universal?



We use these scans at work and they honestly always seem to run our temperature a bit cold. I mean, I have come in before just over 95 degrees which should have problems of its own. I have also heard the same thing from a couple of people working in hospitals.


----------



## goofynut41

disrailfan said:


> How long? We are all probably looking at the new norm if some people have anything to do with it!  It's likely we will be wearing masks for the rest of my life....


I sure hope not.. If so my Disney days are over..


----------



## fla4fun

savemycamera said:


> I'm worried about the temperature scans. I don't want to spend so much money for travel and staying on property just to be turned away at the gates. I run hot on a normal basis, but I also am prone to sunburn. If they do temperature scans, that only takes the surface temp, and sunburned skin is generally hotter than normal skin. Does anyone have experience with these temperature scans like from Disney Springs or Universal?


I believe at DS they have “cool tents”set up, and if you fail the temp check on the first try, you go to the cool tent for a while and they check again.  I saw a photo of one at the end of the pedestrian bridge entrance to DS, so I would assume they are available at all entrances and would be at the parks as well.


----------



## osufeth24

disrailfan said:


> How long? We are all probably looking at the new norm if some people have anything to do with it!  It's likely we will be wearing masks for the rest of my life....



lol, talk about being dramatic


----------



## savemycamera

DRussell88 said:


> We use these scans at work and they honestly always seem to run our temperature a bit cold. I mean, I have come in before just over 95 degrees which should have problems of its own. I have also heard the same thing from a couple of people working in hospitals.



Thank you for this. That eases my mind a little bit.


----------



## savemycamera

fla4fun said:


> I believe at DS they have “cool tents”set up, and if you fail the temp check on the first try, you go to the cool tent for a while and they check again.  I saw a photo of one at the end of the pedestrian bridge entrance to DS, so I would assume they are available at all entrances and would be at the parks as well.



I did see pics of this on social media somewhere... I think if they've got it for DS, then having it for the parks would make sense.


----------



## fla4fun

MicheyMouse said:


> "At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations  "
> 
> Whaaaaaaaat ?


I take that to mean they want to make sure the guests who stay on property and have already bought their tickets are going to get the first shot at making park reservations.  After all, those guests will be the ones most likely to require compensation if they don’t get in.  Once those guests have been accommodated, then they will fill in the remainder of the slots with off property and local guests.   They want to be sure they don’t have a ton of people making resort reservations now that the dates have been announced without having the park capacity available to get them in.

I wonder if there will still be advance FP or if you have to wait until you get a park reservation to make them, or if you will just tap your band/ticket at each ride since the lower crowds should mean you will get on everything once?  I would rather not have to deal with FP during the reservation period.


----------



## tsme

Oh Gosh. Could they be more vague? I mean really! Park pre-registration? Limited entrance? No word on resorts? Park hoppers? No real, concrete details. “What does it all mean Basil?”
 I’m booked for Sept. I’ve booked my ADRs at 180 days out, FPS need to be done in July. If I have to plan, sweat, & cry over planning & booking everything months ahead of time, would it kill them to add some details? I mean Universal added details. Come on Disney!


----------



## Tormania

I guess I will take the arrows but I'm not overly thrilled with the plan submitted.  Not opening for another 6 weeks, really?  No water parks when everyone else is opening theirs?  I really feel for ANYONE planning to go to WDW this summer.  Maybe things might get tweaked between now and then, that is a HUGE amount of time and the world we live in will be quite different mid-July compared to now I feel.

Personally we have 6 more months before our trip so lots of time for things to get closer to normal by then for us.


----------



## MomOTwins

Well, dining reservations appear to be cut off. Rats--was hoping I could pick up some nice ones today after people cancel over the reduced experiences.



tsme said:


> Oh Gosh. Could they be more vague? I mean really! Park pre-registration? Limited entrance? No word on resorts? Park hoppers? No real, concrete details. “What does it all mean Basil?”


The website annoucement says DVC resorts would open June 22 and Disney Resort hotels (or at least some of them, that part is vague) will open July 11.


----------



## Yooperroo

While the press conference was still happening, I cancelled my June 15-29 reservation and changed my July 6-20 reservation to the 13-27. I doubt we will go, but wanted to hear exactly what the reservation system is going to be like, first. We have APs that we haven't activated yet so I don't even know if we will be considered Passholders/ticket holders if the reservation system is open to them first, since we are technically flexible with our start date. I have more questions now than I did this morning


----------



## gharter

bigOlkid said:


> I'm interested in seeing how the reservation system affects park hopper tickets. seems like it would limit hopping.


If they  use the reservation system for the parks, this would take care of tickets and AP numbers.  Seems like they also ended park hopping with this plan until its relaxed or removed.


----------



## Rash

I wonder if they will be extending the expiration date on annual passes before they open the reservation system? My annual pass expired May 11, so I should be good to go for my July 18 reservation once they extend the expiration date, but if they screw up and they don’t extend it before they open the reservation system I may be screwed.


----------



## Avery&Todd

This is on the Disney website now - it looks like they have addressed hotels:


----------



## sheila14

tsme said:


> Oh Gosh. Could they be more vague? I mean really! Park pre-registration? Limited entrance? No word on resorts? Park hoppers? No real, concrete details. “What does it all mean Basil?”
> I’m booked for Sept. I’ve booked my ADRs at 180 days out, FPS need to be done in July. If I have to plan, sweat, & cry over planning & booking everything months ahead of time, would it kill them to add some details? I mean Universal added details. Come on Disney!


I feel the pain!!  I arrive in September and besides stating when WDW is going to open, there are MANY unanswered questions.  I just had a work meeting and I understand it all depends on the phases how to reopen.  It would be nice to have more information before getting closer because it will make a difference to many if they still go.  With the special events soon approaching, I feel that they need to have more information for us guests because many arrive for these events and we need to plan for this time.  Hopefully in the next few days, WDW will announce more details.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Ugh. I have DVC points reservations. We were waiting to see when the park reopened to see whether we needed to buy tickets or not based on how long our APs got extended. I think we miss it by one week.  Some of our party do not have tickets yet at all. So where does that leave me with making park reservations? Still so many unanswered questions!


----------



## PrincessNelly

MomOTwins said:


> Well, dining reservations appear to be cut off. Rats--was hoping I could pick up some nice ones today after people cancel over the reduced experiences.



I wonder if thats temporary.... We are due to make our dining reservations in 4 days...


----------



## abooch

Disney is going to have to extend APs for the length of time until things are “back to normal” In my opinion.


----------



## valeriemouse

Yea, we have a room only July 23, but my mom didn't get her theme park ticket yet because we didn't know if it was going to be open and didn't want to be locked into dates (i'm an AP). I hope she didn't miss her chance.


----------



## brockash

Pills said:


> I *sincerely* doubt the water parks will open this year.  I doubt the resort pools will be open, which is going to suck.
> 
> I also have Park Hoppers for 8/15-24.  I guess I should cancel them.  I'm sure we'll all be getting some emails in the coming weeks describing everything.


Can I ask why you think that?  Considering all other parks plan to open their water parks and hotel pools most everywhere else in Orlando is open; I'm wondering what makes Disney's chlorinated water different?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

abooch said:


> Disney is going to have to extend APs for the length of time until things are “back to normal” In my opinion.



While of course things could be different here, in Shainghai they are continuing to extend APs during what they formally call the "Advanced Registration Period" - I am assuming/hopeful that sets a similar precedent to what should/will occur at WDW.


----------



## elgerber

GADisneyDad14 said:


> While of course things could be different here, in Shainghai they are continuing to extend APs during what they formally call the "Advanced Registration Period" - I am assuming/hopeful that sets a similar precedent to what should/will occur over here.


that would be wonderful!  unless we can't use them, until they set a firm date once that period ends.


----------



## MomOTwins

PrincessNelly said:


> I wonder if thats temporary.... We are due to make our dining reservations in 4 days...


Wondering if they may lock down the in-park dining reservations for people who are able to reserve that park for a day, and they are shutting everything down now to prepare for that.  Or could just be they are implementing changes the number of tables that can be booked to account for capacity limits.  Either way, once they have settled on whatever the new system is, I'm sure dining reservations will come back online in some form.


----------



## Leigh L

MomOTwins said:


> Well, dining reservations appear to be cut off. Rats--was hoping I could pick up some nice ones today after people cancel over the reduced experiences.


Oh wow, thanks. I didn't think to check, I had a few I wanted to try too for August. Just opened MDE and I'm currently looking at the Millenium Falcon flying with the wait message.

I'd also been trying to mod an ADR Story Book with Snow White for months and was actually able to get the time I wanted this morning! Glad I checked.


----------



## thiabelle

I am currently an unhappy Disney lover.

First trip cancelled- Easter long weekend.

Rebooked with the "sorry we are closed here's some free dining"- July 1-3.  Nope.

Dreams TA tried to rebook me (before the system completely shut down- no free dining- sorry that doesn't apply anymore.) What the heck Disney?

Now my AP is gone and I have no idea how they are going to remedy it.  Was to expire on April 13th.  Based on what they said I have at least 28 days to use but they are useless if I can't get a pre park reservation.  Can't get FP either.

I'm so over this- if it wasn't for my DD I would scrap the whole thing.


----------



## cigar95

. . . .hearing from someone at WDI that DAK and Epcot "probably" won't be ready on July 15 anyway.  So while today's announcement is "the plan", it may not play out that way.


----------



## MomOTwins

Leigh L said:


> Oh wow, thanks. I didn't think to check, I had a few I wanted to try too for August. Just opened MDE and I'm currently looking at the Millenium Falcon flying with the wait message.
> 
> I'd also been trying to mod an ADR Story Book with Snow White for months and was actually able to get the time I wanted this morning! Glad I checked.


Lol, yeah, I got falcon for about 20 minutes before it let me in and was pretty bummed to see everything unavailable (I even tested dates in other months even though our trip is in August, just to see if it was date-limited) on every day tried, except Wine Bar George, weirdly, which I assume is just a glitch since it is not like that is the only 3rd party restaurant in Disney Springs.


----------



## wilkydelts

I have a room reservation for Oct 21-26 but no tickets because I did not want to have separate tickets in case of free dining and also had tickets I wasn't sure (now know) I would be able to use this summer. I really hope I am not screwed since I did not have tickets yet.  I can not simply just cancel because I have flights already set and paid for.


----------



## Nick6300

If we had booked Pop Cent. and the 4 day special one park per day via UT and MNSSHP for Labor Day, early in the yr., does that mean that we're safe to keep our reservations if we choose to or still not out of the woods since they might have more than what they want in the parks and start cutting guests?


----------



## goofynut41

PrincessNelly said:


> I wonder if thats temporary.... We are due to make our dining reservations in 4 days...


me too soon


----------



## MomOTwins

Nick6300 said:


> If we had booked Pop Cent. and the 4 day special one park per day via UT and MNSSHP for Labor Day, early in the yr., does that mean that we're safe to keep our reservations if we choose to or still not out of the woods since they might have more than what they want in the parks and start cutting guests?


You will need to make a separate reservation for park entry, but guests with tickets (like you) will be given priority.  Details to come.


----------



## sponica

Nick6300 said:


> If we had booked Pop Cent. and the 4 day special one park per day via UT and MNSSHP for Labor Day, early in the yr., does that mean that we're safe to keep our reservations if we choose to or still not out of the woods since they might have more than what they want in the parks and start cutting guests?



I think existing reservations/linked tickets should be ok.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, new splash page disclaimer/update text on Disney's website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/
> 
> *Walt Disney World Resort Temporary Closures and Important InformationWalt Disney World Resort Temporary Closures and Important Information*
> • Pending approval from government officials, the phased reopening plans we submitted calls for Walt Disney World theme parks and Disney Resort hotels to open beginning *July 11* for Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on *July 15*.
> 
> • Additionally, Disney Vacation Club properties at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen to Members and Guests on *June 22*. Disney Vacation Club properties in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will open on *June 15*. Disney Springs has begun a phased reopening. Upon reopening, theme parks, Disney Resort Hotels, restaurants and other offerings may be modified, limited in capacity and subject to availability or closure. Learn more.
> 
> • We have taken enhanced health and safety measures. Follow all posted instructions while visiting Walt Disney World Resort. An inherent risk of exposure to COVID-19 exists in any public place where people are present. View important details.


Thanks for this. I went for a hair cut and lunch...first hair cut since Jan. and I'm lost now .


----------



## nduckles

savemycamera said:


> I'm worried about the temperature scans. I don't want to spend so much money for travel and staying on property just to be turned away at the gates. I run hot on a normal basis, but I also am prone to sunburn. If they do temperature scans, that only takes the surface temp, and sunburned skin is generally hotter than normal skin. Does anyone have experience with these temperature scans like from Disney Springs or Universal?



It's a valid concern, wondering whether people taking temps actually know what to do with the information, but I would think they'd have a plan in place. My guess would be if someone scans above 99 degrees F skin temp, they'd pull them aside and then check a core temperature by ear which would be more accurate.  And, of course, unaffected by sunburn.


----------



## PamNC

DRussell88 said:


> We use these scans at work and they honestly always seem to run our temperature a bit cold. I mean, I have come in before just over 95 degrees which should have problems of its own. I have also heard the same thing from a couple of people working in hospitals.


You could take your temp before you go and see how it goes and maybe take an ibuprofen LOL


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

I managed to switch my July 12-17 reservation to August 9-14 before they cut off the ability to modify. I didn’t want to take a chance with being there the first week. I’m anxious to hear about hopping since that was our plan this trip. I had anticipated needing to move to August and made some ADRs yesterday.


----------



## TeresaNJ

savemycamera said:


> Thank you for this. That eases my mind a little bit.



I had to get a covid test yesterday because I'm having a procedure done on Friday.  It was done at an urgent care.  They took my temp before letting me enter the building, and it was definitely lower than I normally run.  96 something.  At first it read 91, lol.  I was like, well that isn't good!


----------



## osufeth24

P'colaBeachBum said:


> True... I wonder how things will be handled during hurricane season when those of us on the coast book rooms at WDW if we evacuate.



I miss living in the panhandle (grew up in Destin area)


----------



## Nick6300

MomOTwins said:


> You will need to make a separate reservation for park entry, but guests with tickets (like you) will be given priority.  Details to come.


Since WDW is date specific, and if you have linked tickets, I wasn't sure if the reservations mentioned was having to separately reserve your dates to be able to go at all (with priority given to APs and tickets bought beforehand), or if you bought tickets beforehand, you're fine to visit WDW but have to reserve which park you are going to on ea. day and potentially swap around depending on parks that are full for certain days. And maybe you wouldn't be able to park hop, so they can control capacities easier. I guess it will be more clear soon; just anxious. 

We also booked flights and an off site hotel for DL in Dec., and was debating buying UT tickets depending on if restrictions on PH. I don't think DL is date specific, so not sure if they'd have to do the actual first come first served reservations.


----------



## Bjn10

We have a 4 day ticket but was planning on upgrading to a 7 day ticket wonder if this would still be allowed 8/17-8/24


----------



## Polyonmymind

bymorris said:


> I see that the new guide lines are mask are "*REQUIRED*". I'm going to be honest, if I'm required to wear a mask, I'm not going. Can anybody explain if this is a "phased" plan to re-open with having the mask required? Or do we even know? My trip is schedule in November. I guess a lot can change between now and then.



Disney and the STCU (Union for CM's & other workers) reached an agreement about safety precautions.  One of those precautions is masks for everyone.   What is not publicly shared is how long is this agreement, and how/can it be amended.   Anticipate the wearing of masks to continue until the Union says otherwise.  

_The measures include social distancing practices, increased cleaning and* mandatory masks for workers and guests,* according to a statement from the Service Trades Council Union (STCU), which represents about 43,000 workers at Walt Disney World in Orlando, Florida. _


----------



## dachsie

savemycamera said:


> I'm worried about the temperature scans. I don't want to spend so much money for travel and staying on property just to be turned away at the gates. I run hot on a normal basis, but I also am prone to sunburn. If they do temperature scans, that only takes the surface temp, and sunburned skin is generally hotter than normal skin. Does anyone have experience with these temperature scans like from Disney Springs or Universal?


This is one that worries me too.  Our clinic had to stop doing temp checks at the door because the heat outside gave many people higher temps than they had once they got inside in the A/C.  We now do it in the departments when we bring the patient back.


----------



## PHD

Disney is set to reopen July 11 (only MK and AK). Set to reopen July 15 (all parks). Reduced capacity, temp checks, masks, and hand sanitizing.

You're welcome for me making your day better 

EDIT: Ooops, sorry. I looked back a page and found that this info had already been posted. I was just excited to be the first person to report this news. I will go to my room and deny myself dinner tonight as punishment for this infraction.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Quick administrative note.

Abundant mask posts have and will continue to be moved to this separate mask discussion thread:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-do-you-feel-about-wearing-a-mask-at-disney-parks.3801147/

It's not such that we mind a post or two here or there on this thread... it's just that nearly any mask comment quickly becomes pages of mask comments and before you know it a mask debate breaks out - which is not really what this particular thread is all about.

Thanks all.


----------



## heaven2dc

PHD said:


> Disney is set to reopen July 11 (only MK and AK). Set to reopen July 15 (all parks). Reduced capacity, temp checks, masks, and hand sanitizing.
> 
> You're welcome for me making your day better



Pending official word from Disney   Plans were unveiled this morning but I suggest keeping an eye on WDW offical website.  Hopefully soon we'll get an official announcement!


----------



## PrincessNelly

savemycamera said:


> I'm worried about the temperature scans. I don't want to spend so much money for travel and staying on property just to be turned away at the gates. I run hot on a normal basis, but I also am prone to sunburn. If they do temperature scans, that only takes the surface temp, and sunburned skin is generally hotter than normal skin. Does anyone have experience with these temperature scans like from Disney Springs or Universal?


You should be fine. My fiance runs hot and he has never had a temp over 99 on his twice a day work checks.


----------



## PrincessNelly

heaven2dc said:


> Pending official word from Disney   Plans were unveiled this morning but I suggest keeping an eye on WDW offical website.  Hopefully soon we'll get an official announcement!


it posted on the parks blog. Its been appoved by everyone but the governor so far.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-theme-parks-resort-hotels-and-disney-stores/


----------



## yulilin3

Just back from DS, what did I miss


----------



## GADisneyDad14

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from DS, what did I miss


----------



## mrsap

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from DS, what did I miss



How was it?! I wish I could watch your stream!


----------



## dawnball

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from DS, what did I miss


Was that an hour long line just to get a return time for WOD?


----------



## mwmuntz

I have a trip planned for August. I wonder if people, like myself, who have unactivated annual pass vouchers will be able to try to reserve park days? I'm guessing probably not.


----------



## yulilin3

mrsap said:


> How was it?! I wish I could watch your stream!


Awful. I let Disney get away with  a lot but today they were not ready, understaffed and unorganized
I got there at 10am and I expected to get in line and wait, I was met with a line that started at the entrance to WOD snaked all the way around Marketplace, about 1.5 hour line. Only to be told when you got to the entrance that they were doing call backs, so you left your phone number and name and they would text you when it was your turn to go in. So I quickly decidedd to just get in line for CoOp this one started at Basin, didn't look too bad, it took me an hour to get to the front, the CM takes my name and number and then says call backs are about 6 hours away.
They couldn't have a CM telling you this at the beginning of the queue? I then heard Guest relations CM shouting at the WoD queue same thing, 6 hours until you would get a call back
The stores seemed at about 25% capacity and that's understandable but they could've communicated better. Also all the markers on the floor were great but no umbrellas at all.
Heading over again tomorrow and I'll be there really early this time


----------



## yulilin3

So from what I gathered  we have more questions than answers at this point


----------



## HokieRaven5

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from DS, what did I miss


----------



## PHD

yulilin3 said:


> Awful. I let Disney get away with  a lot but today they were not ready, understaffed and unorganized
> I got there at 10am and I expected to get in line and wait, I was met with a line that started at the entrance to WOD snaked all the way around Marketplace, about 1.5 hour line. Only to be told when you got to the entrance that they were doing call backs, so you left your phone number and name and they would text you when it was your turn to go in. So I quickly decidedd to just get in line for CoOp this one started at Basin, didn't look too bad, it took me an hour to get to the front, the CM takes my name and number and then says call backs are about 6 hours away.
> They couldn't have a CM telling you this at the beginning of the queue? I then heard Guest relations CM shouting at the WoD queue same thing, 6 hours until you would get a call back
> The stores seemed at about 25% capacity and that's understandable but they could've communicated better. Also all the markers on the floor were great but no umbrellas at all.
> Heading over again tomorrow and I'll be there really early this time



Wow... that is an ENTIRELY different experience that we had. I think my thread "Disney Springs" was moved from this forum, but you may want to check it out if you haven't seen it. I would have been frustrated as all **** if I had that experience.


----------



## disjuniorfansx4

I need help!! My family and I were supposed to go to Disneyland and DCA over Spring Break and my daughter was supposed to go see Hamilton (her first musical) in LA while we were there as well. So 2 days before we were supposed to go Disneyland closed and they shut down all theater productions, so my family was devastated. Honestly, they are still devastated but it is what it is.... Now, I have been thinking about a WDW trip because we love Disney. My kids have never been to WDW but have been to DLR many times because we live in AZ. WDW would be a very expensive trip for us but my kids (14, 13) have always wanted to go. I am looking at going July 22-28th. My husband works at Costco and I am a teacher and picked up a second job working at Costco as well so we are exposed to COVID every day and so are our kids. We wear masks every day so we are used to that too. My questions are if I book the trip how will I know if I actually get into the parks when I arrive? Anyone know yet? I don't want to spend the money and then not be able to get in. Also, am I crazy for going right after they open? It would be hard to go later because my kids will be back in school (in some form) and I will be teaching. We all really need a vacation and we love Disney and are dying to go to Disney. Thoughts??


----------



## MomOTwins

Nick6300 said:


> Since WDW is date specific, and if you have linked tickets, I wasn't sure if the reservations mentioned was having to separately reserve your dates to be able to go at all (with priority given to APs and tickets bought beforehand), or if you bought tickets beforehand, you're fine to visit WDW but have to reserve which park you are going to on ea. day and potentially swap around depending on parks that are full for certain days. And maybe you wouldn't be able to park hop, so they can control capacities easier. I guess it will be more clear soon; just anxious.
> 
> We also booked flights and an off site hotel for DL in Dec., and was debating buying UT tickets depending on if restrictions on PH. I don't think DL is date specific, so not sure if they'd have to do the actual first come first served reservations.


Nope: the official disney parks website has clarified this somewhat: you still need a reservation if you already have a date-based ticket, but you'll get priority (together with APs) over people who have not yet booked tickets. Here's the relevant quote from disney:

"Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). *Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional detail*s."



disjuniorfansx4 said:


> I need help!! My family and I were supposed to go to Disneyland and DCA over Spring Break and my daughter was supposed to go see Hamilton (her first musical) in LA while we were there as well. So 2 days before we were supposed to go Disneyland closed and they shut down all theater productions, so my family was devastated. Honestly, they are still devastated but it is what it is.... Now, I have been thinking about a WDW trip because we love Disney. My kids have never been to WDW but have been to DLR many times because we live in AZ. WDW would be a very expensive trip for us but my kids (14, 13) have always wanted to go. I am looking at going July 22-28th. My husband works at Costco and I am a teacher and picked up a second job working at Costco as well so we are exposed to COVID every day and so are our kids. We wear masks every day so we are used to that too. My questions are if I book the trip how will I know if I actually get into the parks when I arrive? Anyone know yet? I don't want to spend the money and then not be able to get in. Also, am I crazy for going right after they open? It would be hard to go later because my kids will be back in school (in some form) and I will be teaching. We all really need a vacation and we love Disney and are dying to go to Disney. Thoughts??


Unfortunately your question is a bit moot now because WDW is not accepting any new resort or ticket reservations right now to give priority to guests with existing reservations.


----------



## maccagerl

Honestly with no parades, fireworks or character greetings , plus wearing those hot masks all day, I would wait until things are a little more normalized . For such an expensive trip you should experience a little more than they are offering right now.


----------



## mrsap

yulilin3 said:


> Awful. I let Disney get away with  a lot but today they were not ready, understaffed and unorganized
> I got there at 10am and I expected to get in line and wait, I was met with a line that started at the entrance to WOD snaked all the way around Marketplace, about 1.5 hour line. Only to be told when you got to the entrance that they were doing call backs, so you left your phone number and name and they would text you when it was your turn to go in. So I quickly decidedd to just get in line for CoOp this one started at Basin, didn't look too bad, it took me an hour to get to the front, the CM takes my name and number and then says call backs are about 6 hours away.
> They couldn't have a CM telling you this at the beginning of the queue? I then heard Guest relations CM shouting at the WoD queue same thing, 6 hours until you would get a call back
> The stores seemed at about 25% capacity and that's understandable but they could've communicated better. Also all the markers on the floor were great but no umbrellas at all.
> Heading over again tomorrow and I'll be there really early this time



I’m sorry you had to deal with that! Sounds like nothing but a headache!! I hope you have better luck tomorrow!


----------



## Lumpy1106

yulilin3 said:


> Awful. I let Disney get away with  a lot but today they were not ready, understaffed and unorganized
> I got there at 10am and I expected to get in line and wait, I was met with a line that started at the entrance to WOD snaked all the way around Marketplace, about 1.5 hour line. Only to be told when you got to the entrance that they were doing call backs, so you left your phone number and name and they would text you when it was your turn to go in. So I quickly decidedd to just get in line for CoOp this one started at Basin, didn't look too bad, it took me an hour to get to the front, the CM takes my name and number and then says call backs are about 6 hours away.
> They couldn't have a CM telling you this at the beginning of the queue? I then heard Guest relations CM shouting at the WoD queue same thing, 6 hours until you would get a call back
> The stores seemed at about 25% capacity and that's understandable but they could've communicated better. Also all the markers on the floor were great but no umbrellas at all.
> Heading over again tomorrow and I'll be there really early this time


OOOFF!  This is exactly why I was hoping the parks would be open a good month before I arrive instead of 2 weeks - seems like we should expect a substantial learning curve.


----------



## PHD

This may be considered off topic, but I'm wondering if annual passes will be extended through the July 11 date or the July 15 date. Additionally, if an AP holder is denied entry due to diminshed capacity, are those people entitled to an additional day (I'm a local, so we go very often).


----------



## Lumpy1106

maccagerl said:


> Honestly with no parades, fireworks or character greetings , plus wearing those hot masks all day, I would wait until things are a little more normalized . For such an expensive trip you should experience a little more than they are offering right now.


Not a big fan of parades and my SO hates the fireworks crowds.  As long as there is streetmosphere I can live without the character meets.  Masks - looking into that now to find the best option but I don't think it will be as bad as everyone fears (could anything ever be THAT bad?).  As long as ride wait times are similar to what SDL has been I can live with that.  I dunno - kinda looking forward to a very different kind of WDW trip.


----------



## Krandor

PHD said:


> This may be considered off topic, but I'm wondering if annual passes will be extended through the July 11 date or the July 15 date. Additionally, if an AP holder is denied entry due to diminshed capacity, are those people entitled to an additional day (I'm a local, so we go very often).



Shnghai is extending them through the time reservations are requiredd.  That is no guarantee WDW will do the same


----------



## Robertfam08

Just to clarify, we don't know based on the information we have but are assuming park hopping will likely not be allowed? 

We purchased park hoppers to get upgraded free dining and wondering now if we would get reimbursed that extra cost if so. (I wouldn't be that sad about it, haha.) Also thinking having a party ticket might be a way to get in to two parks in one day.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Robertfam08 said:


> Just to clarify, we don't know based on the information we have but are assuming park hopping will likely not be allowed?
> 
> We purchased park hoppers to get upgraded free dining and wondering now if we would get reimbursed that extra cost if so. (I wouldn't be that sad about it, haha.) Also thinking having a party ticket might be a way to get in to two parks in one day.



Yeah, that's a big missing piece of info right now from my perspective.  It would seem park hopping might be off the table for now (and they'd need to refund impacted folks), but who knows. 

For us, park hopping is an integral piece of the experience.  I can live with a lot of tweaks they're talking about, but that's probably one that would really make us think hard about making a trip.


----------



## yulilin3

Robertfam08 said:


> Just to clarify, we don't know based on the information we have but are assuming park hopping will likely not be allowed?
> 
> We purchased park hoppers to get upgraded free dining and wondering now if we would get reimbursed that extra cost if so. (I wouldn't be that sad about it, haha.) Also thinking having a party ticket might be a way to get in to two parks in one day.


no info on park hopping


----------



## Nick6300

Robertfam08 said:


> Just to clarify, we don't know based on the information we have but are assuming park hopping will likely not be allowed?
> 
> We purchased park hoppers to get upgraded free dining and wondering now if we would get reimbursed that extra cost if so. (I wouldn't be that sad about it, haha.) Also thinking having a party ticket might be a way to get in to two parks in one day.


I don't think I saw anything yet on PH specifically, but sort of figured that as a crowd controlling measure, there wouldn't be hopping allowed. I think the CMs at turnstiles can see if you've been at a prior park when you scan. Not sure if they can actually temporarily set up the turnstiles to light blue or something other than green to make it more efficient, if they intend to block park hopping.


----------



## TheBigErn

I have zero concerns about going, but I will not go until the mask requirement is lifted.  There's no way I'm trudging around the parks in the heat and humidity wearing a mask and glasses which fog up with every breath.  I'll be interested in hearing reports of those who visit this summer with the mask requirement in place.


----------



## Shellibelli135

Nick6300 said:


> I don't think I saw anything yet on PH specifically, but sort of figured that as a crowd controlling measure, there wouldn't be hopping allowed. I think the CMs at turnstiles can see if you've been at a prior park when you scan. Not sure if they can actually temporarily set up the turnstiles to light blue or something other than green to make it more efficient, if they intend to block park hopping.


They have to be careful what color they pick to not be confusing. DVC members are purple, and then some magic bands also have their own colors.


----------



## nkereina

disjuniorfansx4 said:


> I need help!! My family and I were supposed to go to Disneyland and DCA over Spring Break and my daughter was supposed to go see Hamilton (her first musical) in LA while we were there as well. So 2 days before we were supposed to go Disneyland closed and they shut down all theater productions, so my family was devastated. Honestly, they are still devastated but it is what it is.... Now, I have been thinking about a WDW trip because we love Disney. My kids have never been to WDW but have been to DLR many times because we live in AZ. WDW would be a very expensive trip for us but my kids (14, 13) have always wanted to go. I am looking at going July 22-28th. My husband works at Costco and I am a teacher and picked up a second job working at Costco as well so we are exposed to COVID every day and so are our kids. We wear masks every day so we are used to that too. My questions are if I book the trip how will I know if I actually get into the parks when I arrive? Anyone know yet? I don't want to spend the money and then not be able to get in. Also, am I crazy for going right after they open? It would be hard to go later because my kids will be back in school (in some form) and I will be teaching. We all really need a vacation and we love Disney and are dying to go to Disney. Thoughts??


As PPs mentioned, no new reservations are being accepted. And whenever they resume, there's no guarantees you'd get an entry reservation request if that's still in place at that time.

This thread isn't supposed to veer off topic, so you may want to pose your questions on a future WDW trip on the main board. But just to add my two cents, wearing your mask in the Florida heat and humidity of summer is quite different than wearing it all day in AC at work. With the cost of a WDW trip for you as well as the kids' first trip, I personally think it would be a bad idea to go this soon after opening. It will not be the same experience and you will miss a lot of the main components of what makes a WDW trip so special. Even though it would be painful to do, I think you'd be better suited putting it off until next year which also would give more time to save money and see how these new policies evolve.


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if the be tab on mde has been shared?


----------



## MrsInsG

I get that people are disappointed and this is not what they wanted to hear after being cooped up for months. Truly, I understand. I understand people have legitimate questions about their vacations, APs, DVC points, how the park reservation system is going to work, etc. Today's announcement was a first step; it was not a Q&A about the ins and outs of WDW operations for the next several months. Today's meeting was not the venue for such an endeavor and it was also not the intent of the meeting. Disney Resorts is a multi-billion dollar enterprise, and they are not out to sully their reputation by ensuring their loyal guests are "screwed" by this announcement. My DCL cruise was canceled and so was my June "back-up-in-case-the-cruise-is-canceled" trip. My last-minute late July to make up for the sting of the other two is now going to be significantly impacted, too. It sucks, but this entire thing has sucked since the beginning, so it is what it is. I'm disappointed, and so is my family, but life will go on. Heck, my rescheduled cruise over Christmas (I'm a teacher, I can only go over breaks) is likely going to be canceled, too. Oh well.

The last 8-9 pages if this thread are generally complaints about things that haven't come to fruition yet; take a deep breath. 
1. The waterparks are low on the list of priorities. Why does Universal have Volcano Bay in their plans? Probably because their resort is vastly smaller than Disney's, and they can direct some attention there. 
2. Will various promotions be extended/reschedulable? I guess that will be up to the people who run that side of the resort to communicate to their guests. 
3. What about APs/Park Hoppers/etc? You're entitled to a refund if you can't hop on the days you are at Disney. They are not conspiring to keep your money from you and you will likely hear from them in the next couple of weeks. APs not being used/able to be used? They'll likely extend the date of expiration (that's easy and can be handled with a simple change to their program.) Again, they'll be in touch. 
4. Character meet and greets/fireworks/parades - bummer. Only each individual knows how much that means to them and what impact these things have on their enjoyment of any given trip. I think we all knew it was coming though. 

The bottom line is that only you can decide how much you're willing to bargain to get to Disney this summer. Personally, I think a few pictures at MK in my trusty mask will make for a fun memory. I shaved the trip down to a few days because there is only so much I am willing to do, but to each their own. Good luck making your decision, and remember, Disney is not doing this to annoy you.


----------



## thiabelle

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if the be tab on mde has been shared? View attachment 497414View attachment 497414View attachment 497415View attachment 497416View attachment 497417


Interesting- this is the first time I've seen "face coverings" defined.  What I had planned to use (a cooling cloth gaiter) would not pass muster because it does not have ties or ear loops.


----------



## LovingPooh

I am in healthcare, so I wear a mask everyday at work, so no big deal to me. My reservations start on July 12, so I will see whoever else decides to test the waters....


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if the be tab on mde has been shared? View attachment 497414View attachment 497414View attachment 497415View attachment 497416View attachment 497417



That's big since that rules out almost all gaiters


----------



## disjuniorfansx4

MomOTwins said:


> Nope: the official disney parks website has clarified this somewhat: you still need a reservation if you already have a date-based ticket, but you'll get priority (together with APs) over people who have not yet booked tickets. Here's the relevant quote from disney:
> 
> "Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). *Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional detail*s."
> 
> 
> Unfortunately your question is a bit moot now because WDW is not accepting any new resort or ticket reservations right now to give priority to guests with existing reservations.


----------



## Tess

mwmuntz said:


> I have a trip planned for August. I wonder if people, like myself, who have unactivated annual pass vouchers will be able to try to reserve park days? I'm guessing probably not.



Well you better be able to reserve because ours are also not currently active (we bought new APs rather than renewing to take advantage of a pre-price hike lower rate last fall--been AP holders for 20+ years) and I sure as heck better be able to reserve.  Activation for us was supposed to happen in May when our trip was cancelled.  They are valid APs, paid and linked to MDE; all that is required is a start date, i.e., activation with guest services.  To be honest, I didn't even question our APs or the validity for making reservations.  Our daughter and her S/O are going with us, have rooms reserved, but did not buy tickets because they were waiting for an opening date before investing the money.  Obviously we have on site reservations.  Still--not sure about their ticket purchasing--we usually get their PHs from UT.

We have time since we aren't going until October.  I'm sure it will all shake out in the end and who knows what another two months or more will bring.

So many questions unanswered in this whole mess.


----------



## ugagal07

thiabelle said:


> Interesting- this is the first time I've seen "face coverings" defined.  What I had planned to use (a cooling cloth gaiter) would not pass muster because it does not have ties or ear loops.


Same here.  I just ordered those for my kids to keep them cool and to avoid knots if they tried tieing/untieing on their own...


----------



## disjuniorfansx4

MomOTwins said:


> Nope: the official disney parks website has clarified this somewhat: you still need a reservation if you already have a date-based ticket, but you'll get priority (together with APs) over people who have not yet booked tickets. Here's the relevant quote from disney:
> 
> "Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). *Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional detail*s."
> 
> 
> Unfortunately your question is a bit moot now because WDW is not accepting any new resort or ticket reservations right now to give priority to guests with existing reservations.


Interesting... Then it is very misleading on websites to let people book WDW trips on upcoming dates. I will be waiting. Sorry if I posted in the wrong spot.


----------



## Shelley3577

Hi. I know no one has exact answers yet, but any ideas on how it impacts tickets that are NOT date specific? We had an April trip that we rescheduled to the fall, but the tickets are MWR army base tickets— they do not have specified dates. You just buy a certain number of days, for example 5 day. You don’t select exact dates like when you buy them through Disney’s website. If you schedule fast passes you pick a day, but if not, you just show up to the park any day you want. I don’t know how that would work with this and capacity limits etc. seems like they would need to know when we were coming. Thanks!


----------



## SarahC97

ugagal07 said:


> Same here.  I just ordered those for my kids to keep them cool and to avoid knots if they tried tieing/untieing on their own...


I did the same. Thought it might be more tolerable for them than a cloth face mask.


----------



## MomOTwins

disjuniorfansx4 said:


> Interesting... Then it is very misleading on websites to let people book WDW trips on upcoming dates. I will be waiting. Sorry if I posted in the wrong spot.



What websites?  The Disney World website currently does not let you make resort/package reservations or ticket purchases for any upcoming dates.  If you're going through a travel agent or other third-party site I suspect they just have not had time to adapt yet since the reservation halt was announced only a couple hours ago.


----------



## Nick6300

I guess I don't understand why all fireworks, parades, meet and greets, and certain high crowd attractions can't be offered? Which attractions might not make the cut for reopening? If it's the shows like Beauty and the Beast, why can't they tape off every other row, and every few seats?

The re-opening video for SDL showed the taped boxes on the pavement for distancing when viewing a character greet show. Why can't they have cast members direct spectators for fireworks/parades and character shows (from a distance) by having the designated spaces? There would be lower crowds to help allow for the spacing, and there already was a bunch of CMs directing traffic during the fireworks. With how small the viewing areas are (i.e. Main St. USA), it could be more difficult to arrange than I'm thinking, but I hope the real reason isn't a cost saving measure.


----------



## nkereina

thiabelle said:


> Interesting- this is the first time I've seen "face coverings" defined.  What I had planned to use (a cooling cloth gaiter) would not pass muster because it does not have ties or ear loops.





osufeth24 said:


> That's big since that rules out almost all gaiters


Interesting. It sounds like bandanas would still work since they would tie, but IMO those are less protective than a gaiter would be since they are open at the bottom.


----------



## rdaky

PamNC said:


> You could take your temp before you go and see how it goes and maybe take an ibuprofen LOL



UGH. That's what people do when they send their sick kids to school. 2pm rolls around and the fever is back. Unfortunately people are going to do this.


----------



## Sandiz08

So I have more questions than answers now, I have date based tickets purchased separately of which the opening date falls under . My room only will be canceled but my tickets are going to be the problem.


----------



## Eastern

Nick6300 said:


> I guess I don't understand why all fireworks, parades, meet and greets, and certain high crowd attractions can't be offered? Which attractions might not make the cut for reopening? If it's the shows like Beauty and the Beast, why can't they tape off every other row, and every few seats?



Fireworks and parades are not social distancing friendly. I guess the actors in the show would have to wear masks? Meet and greets are just too close, you'd have kids grabbing at the characters.


----------



## MomOTwins

I've been kind of replying to things piecemeal, but after taking a step back, I think I've boiled it down to a few questions that Disney will need to answer before I can decide on whether to pull the plug on our August trip:
(1) Water Parks and/or resort pools--will they be open?  If both will be closed, that will be tough because we had planned to use pool/water parks days to get a break from the mask-wearing and cool off in the summer heat.  I could live if it is just the pool or just the water park that is open though, but not having somewhere to cool off would be awful.
(2) Restaurant reservations--are they going start cancelling people's reservations if they are over capacity?  I don't mind halting new reservations, but with our package we have the dining plan plus and that would be a huge waste if we can't keep our reservations.
(3) What will be open in the parks?  I think they should be able to provide a list of closed attractions and entertainment.  If they are ruling out most of the indoor options, that would make August heat unbearable.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

They may be updating the park calendar at the moment.  MK now shows closed through 7/10, and then 7/11+ hours at 9am-7pm.

The other parks haven't been changed/updated at the moment (a lot of times when hours change it takes awhile to roll through)

I was worried about the hours.


----------



## MomOTwins

Eastern said:


> Fireworks and parades are not social distancing friendly. I guess the actors in the show would have to wear masks? Meet and greets are just too close, you'd have kids grabbing at the characters.



Well, some of the nighttime spectaculars are social distancing friendly. Epcot's World Showcase is HUGE, so markers could easily placed for families to stand apart from one another around the lake, assuming lower attendance/capacity than usual.   Fantasmic and Rivers of Light both have massive seating areas, so if park capacity is very limited, spacing out guests shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## emtgirl4

Bjn10 said:


> We have a 4 day ticket but was planning on upgrading to a 7 day ticket wonder if this would still be allowed 8/17-8/24



I have the same question. We had a trip planned in April followed by a Disney cruise so we only got a 3 day ticket. we were going to change it to a 6 day for our September trip. I hope they will allow this.


----------



## mhowens

I definitely have more questions now too!  We have DVC stay beginning 07/17 on rented points.  I did not purchase tickets yet because things have been so up in the air.  I also have a one night stay on 07/20 booked through hotels.com.  I had not yet linked that to MDE.  Not sure I can even link that at this point if I get the Disney reservation number from hotels.com.  No way to buy tickets now and no guarantee we will be given to option to purchase them for our trip.


----------



## MomOTwins

GADisneyDad14 said:


> They may be updating the park calendar at the moment.  MK now shows closed through 7/10, and then 7/11+ hours at 9am-7pm.
> 
> The other parks haven't been changed/updated at the moment (a lot of times when hours change it takes awhile to roll through)
> 
> I was worried about the hours.


Oh yikes.  It is 7pm closure through August too.  That is nuts.  I could understand no fireworks but to not have the parks open after dark at all.... there really will be no escape from the heat.


----------



## Eastern

MomOTwins said:


> Well, some of the nighttime spectaculars are social distancing friendly. Epcot's World Showcase is HUGE, so markers could easily placed for families to stand apart from one another around the lake, assuming lower attendance/capacity than usual.   Fantasmic and Rivers of Light both have massive seating areas, so if park capacity is very limited, spacing out guests shouldn't be too hard.


Even if you space them out for the show, what happens when it's time to leave? It would be extremely hard to control how people were exiting the area. Plus they are basically having a big expensive production for a limited amount of people.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

I wanted to check something on the WDW website about an existing reservation later this year, and I have encountered the Millennium Falcon waiting screen.  Anyone else currently having this issue?


----------



## MomOTwins

Eastern said:


> Even if you space them out for the show, what happens when it's time to leave? It would be extremely hard to control how people were exiting the area. Plus they are basically having a big expensive production for a limited amount of people.


The same thing that will happen when they close the parks without a fireworks show.  Especially now they are apparently closing MK at 7pm--everyone is going to want to leave at the same time.


----------



## Nick6300

Eastern said:


> Fireworks and parades are not social distancing friendly. I guess the actors in the show would have to wear masks? Meet and greets are just too close, you'd have kids grabbing at the characters.


Good points, but couldn't the CMs help ensure kids don't get too close to characters, maybe even limit characters to the full costume ones? Parades - the floats are far apart so that no masks are required so long as 1 or 2 per float and the dancers were spaced a part or not present at all. I guess there are a lot of scenes in Beauty were actors are grouped together, might be tough to ensure safety of actors with just temp checks. Fireworks: there are no characters.


----------



## yulilin3

MomOTwins said:


> I've been kind of replying to things piecemeal, but after taking a step back, I think I've boiled it down to a few questions that Disney will need to answer before I can decide on whether to pull the plug on our August trip:
> (1) Water Parks and/or resort pools--will they be open?  If both will be closed, that will be tough because we had planned to use pool/water parks days to get a break from the mask-wearing and cool off in the summer heat.  I could live if it is just the pool or just the water park that is open though, but not having somewhere to cool off would be awful.
> (2) Restaurant reservations--are they going start cancelling people's reservations if they are over capacity?  I don't mind halting new reservations, but with our package we have the dining plan plus and that would be a huge waste if we can't keep our reservations.
> (3) What will be open in the parks?  I think they should be able to provide a list of closed attractions and entertainment.  If they are ruling out most of the indoor options, that would make August heat unbearable.


well the MDE page says that masks need to be worn at all times except when eating and swimming, so I guess the pools will be open, not that they have actually said directly


----------



## ugagal07

MomOTwins said:


> Oh yikes.  It is 7pm closure through August too.  That is nuts.  I could understand no fireworks but to not have the parks open after dark at all.... there really will be no escape from the heat.


I have FP+ reservations after 7pm... Guess they will be cancelled?  I can't go in and update FP+ or ADRs now until they open it back up.  Bummed that if they are cancelled, I won't get a chance to move/modify them.


----------



## yulilin3

not that there was any doubt, the Mayor approved the proposal  https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...proposal-to-reopen-parks-beginning-july-11th/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MomOTwins said:


> Oh yikes.  It is 7pm closure through August too.  That is nuts.  I could understand no fireworks but to not have the parks open after dark at all.... there really will be no escape from the heat.



Yeah, if I'm not mistaken Universal is doing 6pm.  

That will be a big adjustment for some folks depending on touring preferences.


----------



## WEDWDW

MomOTwins said:


> The same thing that will happen when they close the parks without a fireworks show.  Especially now they are apparently closing MK at 7pm--everyone is going to want to leave at the same time.


That's what the Rocking Chairs on the Porch outside Tony's are for-we will just hang out there and watch the crowd go by.


----------



## DavidNYC

Nick6300 said:


> I guess I don't understand why all fireworks, parades, meet and greets, and certain high crowd attractions can't be offered? Which attractions might not make the cut for reopening? If it's the shows like Beauty and the Beast, why can't they tape off every other row, and every few seats?
> 
> The re-opening video for SDL showed the taped boxes on the pavement for distancing when viewing a character greet show. Why can't they have cast members direct spectators for fireworks/parades and character shows (from a distance) by having the designated spaces? There would be lower crowds to help allow for the spacing, and there already was a bunch of CMs directing traffic during the fireworks. With how small the viewing areas are (i.e. Main St. USA), it could be more difficult to arrange than I'm thinking, but I hope the real reason isn't a cost saving measure.



It's completely infeasible to do that for fireworks and parades.  The entire nature of those events require people in close quarters and there is no way to realistically avoid that.  It's not realistic to think that CMs can maintain adequate spacing for that large a number of people spread out of the space used.


----------



## brockash

GADisneyDad14 said:


> They may be updating the park calendar at the moment.  MK now shows closed through 7/10, and then 7/11+ hours at 9am-7pm.
> 
> The other parks haven't been changed/updated at the moment (a lot of times when hours change it takes awhile to roll through)
> 
> I was worried about the hours.


Wow...9-7 in the middle of summer...yikes.


----------



## Nick6300

Eastern said:


> Even if you space them out for the show, what happens when it's time to leave? It would be extremely hard to control how people were exiting the area. Plus they are basically having a big expensive production for a limited amount of people.


good thought on the exiting. I guess by that notion, Fantasmic would be out. There are a lot of smaller scale events that have the same crowding issue with exiting at the same time like monorail/ferry rides.


----------



## mrsap

For those of you that are DVC members, I just received this in my email...


----------



## Sandiz08

If they are closing so early , assumably for cleaning and due to staffing, then the hard ticket events are probably not happening.


----------



## yulilin3

DavidNYC said:


> It's completely infeasible to do that for fireworks and parades.  The entire nature of those events require people in close quarters and there is no way to realistically avoid that.  It's not realistic to think that CMs can maintain adequate spacing for that large a number of people spread out of the space used.


I was looking forward to the reserved square a la Shanghai


----------



## DavidNYC

MomOTwins said:


> Well, some of the nighttime spectaculars are social distancing friendly. Epcot's World Showcase is HUGE, so markers could easily placed for families to stand apart from one another around the lake, assuming lower attendance/capacity than usual.   Fantasmic and Rivers of Light both have massive seating areas, so if park capacity is very limited, spacing out guests shouldn't be too hard.



I'm sorry but none of the evening shows will work.  Yes - it's huge - but I've been there at low attendance times and you're still very close to other people and the nature of the activity gives you a major incentive to get close to other people. You can't run events that encourage people to bunch up.  It's not like a queue where it doesn't matter if you leave space - you still have the same number of people in front of you.  When it's a matter of a view - it's completely different.  I would not be surprised to see things like Philharmagic and similar shows not open either.


----------



## TommyJK

It'll be interesting to see how things shake out over the next few weeks.  They must have a TON of logistical things to sort out.  

My guess is that based on current reservations they very well could be over their planned capacity already so they will have to figure out what to do (who gets to keep their reservation, who do they have to cancel).  Layer on top of that all of the other reservations (FP+'s, ADRs etc.) that could very well be over planned capacity (or during times after park hours that have now changed).

I don't envy the people at Disney who would have to make those tough decisions.


----------



## BrerMama

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I wanted to check something on the WDW website about an existing reservation later this year, and I have encountered the Millennium Falcon waiting screen.  Anyone else currently having this issue?


I can't get into "my plans" on the website at all. I can see everything on the app on my phone though. I have a fireworks dessert party I'd like to cancel and get my money back on.


----------



## MomOTwins

yulilin3 said:


> well the MDE page says that masks need to be worn at all times except when eating and swimming, so I guess the pools will be open, not that they have actually said directly



 Oooh, I missed the "swimming" part.  Thanks!  That gives me hope.


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> well the MDE page says that masks need to be worn at all times except when eating and swimming, so I guess the pools will be open, not that they have actually said directly


I just can't imagine why they wouldn't have them open.  All other places have there's open and water parks. 

I sure hope Disney doesn't take this opportunity to enhance cost cutting measures...I have no idea why they'd reduce park hours (def. doesnt vibe with social distancing) and while I get no parades/fireworks...there's no reason to not have shows (B&B, Frozen, Philarmagic, CoP, even Fantasmic)  - all of those have very easily seating/spacing control.  If these extreme reduced hrs., pools not being open, next to no shows in any combination stand to be true; I really think we'll bow out of this years big family trip in Sept. 

There's things I'm bummed about...having to wear masks for example, but I'll live with it (at least once lol) but if Disney isn't trying or just into cost cutting I think we'll skip it for the first time in almost 2 decades.

I just can't imagine many of these "rumors" being true, but then I see things like those park hours and yikes.


----------



## elgerber

BrerMama said:


> I can't get into "my plans" on the website at all. I can see everything on the app on my phone though. I have a fireworks dessert party I'd like to cancel and get my money back on.


I have a dessert party and an EMM.  Do you think they will eventually auto cancel and refund?


----------



## brockash

DavidNYC said:


> I'm sorry but none of the evening shows will work.  Yes - it's huge - but I've been there at low attendance times and you're still very close to other people and the nature of the activity gives you a major incentive to get close to other people. You can't run events that encourage people to bunch up.  It's not like a queue where it doesn't matter if you leave space - you still have the same number of people in front of you.  When it's a matter of a view - it's completely different.  I would not be surprised to see things like Philharmagic and similar shows not open either.


I think it'd be pretty easy and have seen Disney do it many times (generally for a paid premium spot) to block off every other row or to easily space out parties or even just have a set open/closed space throughout the seating etc.  It really isn't that hard...they could easily do it with any seating area if they want.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

MomOTwins said:


> Well, some of the nighttime spectaculars are social distancing friendly. Epcot's World Showcase is HUGE, so markers could easily placed for families to stand apart from one another around the lake, assuming lower attendance/capacity than usual.   Fantasmic and Rivers of Light both have massive seating areas, so if park capacity is very limited, spacing out guests shouldn't be too hard.


Depending on the capacity levels they decide to go with, you might be right.  I don't see fireworks at MK being an option - I'm not a claustrophobic person most of the time, but I've felt pretty closed in some nights on Main St at fireworks time!  Even with reduced numbers, it's still too small a space.  But EPCOT might work, and Fantasmic and ROL seem like they could spread people out - although they'd only likely be able to sit 25% to 33% of the normal crowds.

I can also see how parades won't work - too crowded.  So many things to think about - things most of us never dreamed we'd have to worry about.


----------



## Nick6300

DavidNYC said:


> I'm sorry but none of the evening shows will work.  Yes - it's huge - but I've been there at low attendance times and you're still very close to other people and the nature of the activity gives you a major incentive to get close to other people. You can't run events that encourage people to bunch up.  It's not like a queue where it doesn't matter if you leave space - you still have the same number of people in front of you.  When it's a matter of a view - it's completely different.  I would not be surprised to see things like Philharmagic and similar shows not open either.



For us, if they really close parks early like 7pm, that's more of a downer than the lack of finishing shows, certain attractions, dining. And while the fireworks and such are no surprise, I never considered the early closings.


----------



## yulilin3

for those wanting to cancel or change anything in your plans, today is not the day. wait a couple of days and it'll be easier to do online or to call


----------



## brockash

Nick6300 said:


> good thought on the exiting. I guess by that notion, Fantasmic would be out. There are a lot of smaller scale events that have the same crowding issue with exiting at the same time like monorail/ferry rides.


Exactly...the same issue will be there at rope drop, closing (especially if they keep those hours) any kind of transportation etc.  It's not unique to the shows.


----------



## Eastern

brockash said:


> Exactly...the same issue will be there at rope drop, closing (especially if they keep those hours) any kind of transportation etc.  It's not unique to the shows.


Other reasons: 1- if you limit the show to 25% of normal you get a lot of people angry. 2- saves money.


----------



## yulilin3

I have a CR reservation for July 1st that I booked just to look at new procedures, I booked a while ago.
I was going to move it to the 11th but now I'm not sure. What if they will have those dates as soft opening for those with ressies. what to do, what to do?


----------



## mekay1012

Amy M said:


> You have the exact same dates as me, and same situation.  I’m a teacher and on free dining.  So disappointed!


Exact same dates for me, too and I’m also a teacher. I really wish they would let us reschedule with the free dining for next year.


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> Exactly...the same issue will be there at rope drop, closing (especially if they keep those hours) any kind of transportation etc.  It's not unique to the shows.


Shanghai has timed entry, so along with your reservation to the park they give you a time, so not everyone shows up at the same time


----------



## java

FYI the system is down I was unable to modify my reservation was was told try calling tomorrow


----------



## valeriemouse

elgerber said:


> I have a dessert party and an EMM.  Do you think they will eventually auto cancel and refund?


I think they will. They did that for me when I had an After Hours event in May. They canceled it themselves and refunded me without me doing anything.


----------



## PHD

osufeth24 said:


> That's big since that rules out almost all gaiters



*There are already too many gators in Florida*


----------



## PamNC

rdaky said:


> UGH. That's what people do when they send their sick kids to school. 2pm rolls around and the fever is back. Unfortunately people are going to do this.


I was just joking about this folks ... I certainly wouldn't do this or recommend it.


----------



## brockash

Eastern said:


> Other reasons: 1- if you limit the show to 25% of normal you get a lot of people angry. 2- saves money.


I mean they're already limiting capacity to the parks, so there shouldn't be anymore angry ppl about limited capacity shows as there would be on a regular day.  Yes it does save money, and if that's the way they choose to approach this mess than we'll prefer to not be a part of it.  Like I said I'm good with issues beyond their control etc., but they can do things right or cheap and if they choose the latter then my money is not well spent there.


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> Shanghai has timed entry, so along with your reservation to the park they give you a time, so not everyone shows up at the same time



Couldn't they also do that with dismissing a show?....1 section at a time?  They're  able to cut off traffic flow for parades etc.; I can't imagine it'd be too difficult to dismiss shows in the same fashion....especially if they put that info. out there beforehand so ppl. were already prepared and knew what to expect.


----------



## Nick6300

Eastern said:


> Other reasons: 1- if you limit the show to 25% of normal you get a lot of people angry. 2- saves money.



Canceling the shows saves them money, and allows them to help justify the early closing of parks, which saves them more money. If the early park closures were for allowing enough time to adequately clean off the attractions, they would not be open continuously throughout the day. 

I don't see why the parks can't be open until like 9, at least. As mentioned, the 7pm closure would make it so everyone leaves at that time...just like party nights in the Fall and Holidays. Closer to normal hrs would help spread out traffic.


----------



## kdupre

I'm FUMING right now.  I'm paid in full for my trip, which would have started July 9th.  Well, I obviously want to reschedule this to December.  I can't do that!  I can't even get my money back right now.  What gives?  What kind of BS is Disney trying to pull here?


----------



## ugagal07

Nick6300 said:


> Canceling the shows saves them money, and allows them to help justify the early closing of parks, which saves them more money. If the early park closures were for allowing enough time to adequately clean off the attractions, they would not be open continuously throughout the day.
> 
> I don't see why the parks can't be open until like 9, at least. As mentioned, the 7pm closure would make it so everyone leaves at that time...just like party nights in the Fall and Holidays. Closer to normal hrs would help spread out traffic.



And a 7:00 closing takes out a huge chunk of dining opportunities.  TS reservations where money-making alcohol is served will have to be canceled.  It will be interesting with dining plans how that will be handled, with reduced capacity AND reduced hours.


----------



## yulilin3

kdupre said:


> I'm FUMING right now.  I'm paid in full for my trip, which would have started July 9th.  Well, I obviously want to reschedule this to December.  I can't do that!  I can't even get my money back right now.  What gives?  What kind of BS is Disney trying to pull here?


I understand your frustration, everyone is trying to do the same thing, if you wait a couple of days you;ll be able to get in contact with them. They are short staffed as it is already, they'll be able to change in a day or two


----------



## kdupre

yulilin3 said:


> I understand your frustration, everyone is trying to do the same thing, if you wait a couple of days you;ll be able to get in contact with them. They are short staffed as it is already, they'll be able to change in a day or two


That's the thing.  I got in contact with them, and chatted with them.  They claim they can't do anything right now....


----------



## renes

I just got notification that the hours for our October trip have been changed to 7 pm closing.  I was hoping in 3 months it would be better, but we will see.  Also the days the park closed for MNSSHP were changed to 7 also.  So no party?


----------



## katyringo

This is pure speculation. But I wonder if part of the new reservation system will be a change to how fastpasses are booked. It seems with shorter hours and needed flexibility they may benifit from using a system like Disneyland’s maxpass for while.


----------



## Nick6300

ugagal07 said:


> And a 7:00 closing takes out a huge chunk of dining opportunities.  TS reservations where money-making alcohol is served will have to be canceled.  It will be interesting with dining plans how that will be handled, with reduced capacity AND reduced hours.



I was just thinking that too on them losing out on dining. But I guess most people would either manage to eat at the park earlier or, like us, try to maximize park time and eat at the resort cafeteria, which could be a madhouse. Ugh. I hope they don't really shorten the hrs that much. Did we find out what the opening times were?


----------



## katyringo

renes said:


> I just got notification that the hours for our October trip have been changed to 7 pm closing.  I was hoping in 3 months it would be better, but we will see.  Also the days the park closed for MNSSHP were changed to 7 also.  So not party?


 The party is still listen from 7-midnight. We have tickets for October 23rd for the party.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

renes said:


> I just got notification that the hours for our October trip have been changed to 7 pm closing.  I was hoping in 3 months it would be better, but we will see.  Also the days the park closed for MNSSHP were changed to 7 also.  So not party?


Where did you receive this notification


----------



## Nick6300

renes said:


> I just got notification that the hours for our October trip have been changed to 7 pm closing.  I was hoping in 3 months it would be better, but we will see.  Also the days the park closed for MNSSHP were changed to 7 also.  So not party?



Our party is on Labor Day. We booked UT instead of direct. I guess we still have to wait to make sure they're canceled, but not sure if refundable at all since UT? Was going to be wife's 1st ever MNSSHP too (my 2nd - but 1st was like 10+ yrs ago).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

renes said:


> I just got notification that the hours for our October trip have been changed to 7 pm closing.  I was hoping in 3 months it would be better, but we will see.  Also the days the park closed for MNSSHP were changed to 7 also.  So not party?



I think we need to wait and see.  They just changed MK closing to 7pm for every date through 10/31 (they had stopped posting the park calendar totally past 11/1 several week ago).  They could easily change things back at any time, so I don't read 'too' much into that time for those further out dates.   I don't necessarily read into that they changed the party days to 7pm vs 6pm as they'll cancel MNSSHP, but obviously TBD.


----------



## #1eeyoregirl

Our trip is scheduled for that week July 11-19, so I am happy and nervous at the same time. Luckily the phased opening only affects one day at Epcot so no big deal. We have gone many times and my kids are older so no parades, fireworks and characters don't bother us, what I am more concerned with is dining and our FP. I guess we will see in the days to come.


----------



## Nick6300

yulilin3 said:


> Shanghai has timed entry, so along with your reservation to the park they give you a time, so not everyone shows up at the same time



How would that work with RotR's boarding system?


----------



## yulilin3

Nick6300 said:


> How would that work with RotR's boarding system?


I wish i knew


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Disney has basically said the same thing across all of their various platforms/announcements, but they finally updated the main operations information page on the website, FWIW:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/

Of note, there is nothing new on the AP part of this page.


----------



## Tiggr88

One thing to keep in mind about dining is that I believe restaurants in the park have often taken reservations right up until closing even before this, obviously staying open beyond closing. Who knows, maybe they'll let restaurants book past park closing. Might help ease the flow out of the park as well. Or not. We won't know until we get more info.


----------



## MMSM

I still cannot find any info about water parks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MMSM said:


> I still cannot find any info about water parks.



Seriously.  Would it have killed them to throw a simple yes or no blurb out at some point today!?!?


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

yulilin3 said:


> for those wanting to cancel or change anything in your plans, today is not the day. wait a couple of days and it'll be easier to do online or to call



Yep. I called to cancel our June trip instead of waiting for Disney to do it, and they can't get into the system. The CM said I can call back another day or just wait for it to be canceled.


----------



## ugagal07

Nick6300 said:


> I was just thinking that too on them losing out on dining. But I guess most people would either manage to eat at the park earlier or, like us, try to maximize park time and eat at the resort cafeteria, which could be a madhouse. Ugh. I hope they don't really shorten the hrs that much. Did we find out what the opening times were?


Still 9:00 am opening that I'm seeing for MK. Hoping MDE calms down a bit and we can try to move some things around soon, we have FP and ADRs at the end or after closing.  But so far only MK is listed as closing at 7:00.


----------



## Nick6300

Tiggr88 said:


> One thing to keep in mind about dining is that I believe restaurants in the park have often taken reservations right up until closing even before this, obviously staying open beyond closing. Who knows, maybe they'll let restaurants book past park closing. Might help ease the flow out of the park as well. Or not. We won't know until we get more info.


It could be reservations until park close, say 7pm, but that you can stay until you're finished eating, within reason. With buses running 90 minutes after park close. That would be interesting if they let you actually reserve past park closure. 

I think we'd either sap up as much park time until they kick us out, and then eat at the hotel or go to DS for a later dinner. We always neglect to go to DS. Maybe we'd even go to a new Cirque show or something.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Seriously.  Would it have killed them to throw a simple yes or no blurb out at some point today!?!?


Im extremely frustrated with Disney and if you've read any of my usual posts im quite for them,  I've even been called a Disney apologist.  But this is truly inexcusable,  I understand this is all brand new to everyone but im getting a far superior guest relations experience from Universal.


----------



## emilymad

MomOTwins said:


> Oooh, I missed the "swimming" part.  Thanks!  That gives me hope.



Here's hoping swimming means sitting by the pool as well.  I can't imagine sitting on a lounge chair in a mask


----------



## dawnball

Well, there go all the nights in July I booked evening fastpasses. We were going to rope-drop, then swim until after dark, then ride headliners. Boo.


----------



## dmband

Can the OP be edited to give factual opening bullet points, or at least someone with 100% accurate info post one?
I see many different things and it is hard to tell what is facts and what is hope/assumptions.

MK and AK opening 7/11
EP and HS opening 7/15
masks required
and so on
Thanks


----------



## dawnball

thiabelle said:


> Interesting- this is the first time I've seen "face coverings" defined.  What I had planned to use (a cooling cloth gaiter) would not pass muster because it does not have ties or ear loops.





ugagal07 said:


> Same here.  I just ordered those for my kids to keep them cool and to avoid knots if they tried tieing/untieing on their own...



Cut ear slots. Or buy the ones with existing ear-slots. It keeps the gaiter from sliding down as much, too. Kids are hard to fit, and don't always communicate what the issue is well so you have my sympathy.


----------



## wilkydelts

In regards to the gaiters, people have been wearing them at Disney Springs and Disney Springs FAQ requirements has the same “ear loop” comment. So unless they just changed the Disney Springs rules it’s gaiters are not being rejected


----------



## dachsie

Heck - if this hasn't resolved by end of Sept I will postpone my Dec trip


----------



## GADisneyDad14

8am-6pm hours at DAK.   Brutal.

As with MK, also through 10/31 for now on the calendar.  

I knew all of this was coming - part of those plastered warnings they've been sending for weeks - but still kind of stinks to see it becoming real.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

dmband said:


> Can the OP be edited to give factual opening bullet points, or at least someone with 100% accurate info post one?
> I see many different things and it is hard to tell what is facts and what is hope/assumptions.
> 
> MK and AK opening 7/11
> EP and HS opening 7/15
> masks required
> and so on
> Thanks



I'll see if I can boil it down to any summary when I have a moment.  On some level I'd recommend to always consult the actual WDW site (see links below) as the information is long and growing, covers so many angles, and they change the wording often. These two links are on post 1 for quick reference if needed.

*WDW Experience Updates* - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/

*WDW Resort Official Operations Update Page* - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## yulilin3

Water parks will not be part of the reopening


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Water parks will not be part of the reopening



Kind of crazy how much more conservative Disney is being vs other parks


----------



## pmaurer74

dawnball said:


> Well, there go all the nights in July I booked evening fastpasses. We were going to rope-drop, then swim until after dark, then ride headliners. Boo.


I booked all my FP for evening due to the heat


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Kind of crazy how much more conservative Disney is being vs other parks


I think they're trying to save money wherever they can


----------



## Jroceagles

yulilin3 said:


> Water parks will not be part of the reopening


Thank you.   Wonder when they will?


----------



## chad_1138

Man, the more I hear, the better I feel about missing out on our trip this year.  No Pandora at night.  No thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

Jroceagles said:


> Thank you.   Wonder when they will?


No clue,  but being closed July,  potentially August I would think they won't reopen them until next year? Hurricane season,  along with fall and winter might make sense to them to keep them closed
Volcano bay is an excellent water park


----------



## yulilin3

chad_1138 said:


> Man, the more I hear, the better I feel about missing out on our trip this year.  No Pandora at night.  No thanks.


Just in general,  all the parks at night are so beautiful


----------



## dawnball

pmaurer74 said:


> I booked all my FP for evening due to the heat


Yeah. The shortened park hours make me not really happy about this.


----------



## Stormtrooper mum

yulilin3 said:


> I think they're trying to save money wherever they can


i have to be honest, i actually find it super reassuring.  we have a dl trip in sept and a dw trip in dec with a baby, a 4 year old and dec is with the grandparents.  i'm really appreciating all the measures taken so i can feel comfortable with the kiddos.  They were never going to stay awake for the fireworks and i'm sooo hopeful for lower crowds.


----------



## chad_1138

yulilin3 said:


> Just in general,  all the parks at night are so beautiful


Yeah.  One of our favorite moments is riding Splash and Thunder Mountains during the fireworks...and none of that would be happening this summer.  Bring on 2021!!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Hold on to your pants.  DHS 10am - 8pm.

So to recap,
MK - 9am-7pm
DAK - 8am-6pm
DHS - 10am-8pm
Epcot - no changes, yet....


----------



## HokieRaven5

I could see EPCOT being 11am-9pm. Each park has a staggered opening time, allows them to probably limit some of their transportation as well logistically.


----------



## FredtheDuck

ETA: never mind. I saw saw someone in the tickets sticky that had an answer. Thanks.

We have a reservation at CBR in December but we hadn’t purchased tickets yet (we bug through UT). It looks like you can still get dates tickets through UT, but I’m not sure now if we will be able to link them/get that reservation option. Has anyone seen anything on that yet?


----------



## ugagal07

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hold on to your pants.  DHS 10am - 8pm.
> 
> So to recap,
> MK - 9am-7pm
> DAK - 8am-6pm
> DHS - 10am-8pm
> Epcot - no changes, yet....


There are some EMH for a MK and DHS added in.  Think we'll see those include AK or some morning options for DHS?  So far a night for DHS and a day and a night for MK.  

Depending on how they look at issuing tickets, is it beneficial to stay on property with these cuts all added up?  Could someone get a dated/reserved ticket (if that's how they are offered first to resort guests), then cancel their resort reservation for an off-site option for considerably less $$$?

*I rented DVC points so this doesn't apply to us, but just curious what others think.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

HokieRaven5 said:


> I could see EPCOT being 11am-9pm. Each park has a staggered opening time, allows them to probably limit some of their transportation as well logistically.



Nailed it.


----------



## Lumpy1106

Huh - I have a 7:25 CRT reservation - looks like I am out of luck?  Not thrilled with that - gotta eat somewhere.


----------



## Llama mama

yulilin3 said:


> Shanghai has timed entry, so along with your reservation to the park they give you a time, so not everyone shows up at the same time


What if you have a pre park opening ADR and fastpasses booked at your reservation park. Wonder if they will cancel all pre park opening ADR? Also, if you can’t snag a park reservation on those days , fastpasses will get mightily crazy.


----------



## osufeth24

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Nailed it.



Yup looks like all open for 10hrs with each park opening one hour later than the other. And closing 1 hr after the other


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Caveat that they might not be done yet and it could change of course, but at least with the exception of no EMHs at DAK in July, the pattern/schedule of EMHs is still in tact on the park calendar. 

If it holds, that's good news for the on-site or otherwise eligible folks.  Although I probably just jinxed it.


----------



## ToyStoryManiaMouse

Nick6300 said:


> Canceling the shows saves them money, and allows them to help justify the early closing of parks, which saves them more money. If the early park closures were for allowing enough time to adequately clean off the attractions, they would not be open continuously throughout the day.
> 
> I don't see why the parks can't be open until like 9, at least. As mentioned, the 7pm closure would make it so everyone leaves at that time...just like party nights in the Fall and Holidays. Closer to normal hrs would help spread out traffic.


Parks are probably closing early for time for cleaning. Imagine having to wipe EVERY surface in a city each night. They also need light for some of this.


----------



## ToyStoryManiaMouse

kdupre said:


> I'm FUMING right now.  I'm paid in full for my trip, which would have started July 9th.  Well, I obviously want to reschedule this to December.  I can't do that!  I can't even get my money back right now.  What gives?  What kind of BS is Disney trying to pull here?


A million people just called all at once. Literally a million probably. They aren't trying to pull anything. Just trying to deal with a million cancellations and moving days all in one day.


----------



## GPC0321

yulilin3 said:


> Water parks will not be part of the reopening


I don't blame them. They're going to let Universal and SeaWorld literally "test the waters" first to see how all of this goes. Learn from their mistakes.


----------



## TFM1980

Man, I'm usually not a Disney apologist, but the people upset here about Disney's lack of details and slow roll out are missing the point that this plan hasn't even been approved by the Florida Governor yet. They can share a plan, but can't really begin to implement most of it until the government provides its approval as well. They are walking a fine line between "share as much info as you can" and "leave wiggle room in case the government provides additional conditions or requirements."


----------



## dawnball

TFM1980 said:


> They are walking a fine line between "share as much info as you can" and "leave wiggle room in case the government provides additional conditions or requirements."


They're in Florida. Sunshine laws means that this is a rubber stamp.

However, stuff does take time. We're sitting here watching hours propagate as fast as the back end can work. Hours have to be loaded into the fastpass system, and the ADR system.  We're going to see reservations cancelled, or impacted emails go out. We're going to see fastpasses rebooked. There's a lot of preliminary/setup work that has to be done.  If they push the systems too far, you'll get queuing issues and the whole thing will grind to a halt.

There's also a LONG time between now and July 11th. 45 days is a lot of uncertainty. What did any of us think May 27th was going to look like 45 days ago? That was April 12th. I'm sure we could dig through the archives, but lets just observe that on April 12, NYC schools had just decided to close for the rest of the year.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

osufeth24 said:


> Kind of crazy how much more conservative Disney is being vs other parks


I’m not surprised.  They are all about people and family.


----------



## osufeth24

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> I’m not surprised.  They are all about people and family.



lol, maybe in the 60s and 70s.  That's long gone.  It's all business

Are you saying Universal and Sea World aren't?


----------



## yulilin3

GPC0321 said:


> I don't blame them. They're going to let Universal and SeaWorld literally "test the waters" first to see how all of this goes. Learn from their mistakes.


CityWalk opened first, I was there and had a great time, DS opened later, didn't learn from Universal at all, this morning was a major disaster on their part. Disney is not opening water parks because they are saving money (I don't blame them for this, it's just fact) I don't see them opening the water parks at all this year, along with COVID, they have hurricane season, then Fall and Winter to give them good excuses.


----------



## VeronicaZS

A 6 hour wait in a virtual queue to get into World of Disney today! Is this an indicator or how the parks will be??? It keeps getting harder and harder to justify a trip in August.


----------



## WEDWDW

Is this enough time to bring back the Cultural Reps for World Showcase-wouldn't be WORLD Showcase without them!

Do you think the College Program be part of the reopen?


----------



## Tbella

osufeth24 said:


> That's big since that rules out almost all gaiters



What did I miss? Isn't a gaiter considered a face covering?


----------



## osufeth24

Tbella said:


> What did I miss? Isn't a gaiter considered a face covering?



In their website it says a face covering that it tied or secured by an ear loop, gaiters don't have either, basically it's just the compression that keeps it up


----------



## Anna H

My husband checked our resort for openings an hour before the task force meeting just for kicks and it was all available. Why wouldn't they block availability if they reached capacity? That seems needlessly shady. We booked our August trip back in April and I'll be a monkey's uncle if we get bumped for this new reservation system.


----------



## Anna H

yulilin3 said:


> Water parks will not be part of the reopening



Where did you hear this? I just tried to search it.


----------



## yulilin3

Anna H said:


> Where did you hear this? I just tried to search it.


On the HUB


----------



## WEDWDW

yulilin3 said:


> Just in general,  all the parks at night are so beautiful


So true,but on the bright side,the Resorts are ALSO beautiful at night-we will so enjoy POP all lit up and will make probably nightly trips across Generation Gap Bridge to enjoy "AoA  After Dark"(we think CARS is the most AMAZING section at ANY WDW Resort at night!).

I really think,knowing Disney,there will be MANY "little surprises"(great example is the Stormtroopers now appearing at Disney Springs)as they will be "bending over backwards" to provide as much "extra Magic" as they can.

I just think it is going to be very memorable to be there and experience all the "emotions" from Guests and Cast alike.


----------



## WEDWDW

emilymad said:


> Here's hoping swimming means sitting by the pool as well.  I can't imagine sitting on a lounge chair in a mask


I would definitely "think" masks on the Pool Deck would not be "policed"----Guests will be in and out of the Pool a lot,the Chairs/Loungers will be "socially distanced",etc.

If it is policed,just keep a sandwich in your hand!lol


----------



## AnnTiquity

osufeth24 said:


> In their website it says a face covering that it tied or secured by an ear loop, gaiters don't have either, basically it's just the compression that keeps it up


A gaiter could easily be modified to add loops or ties. The simplest loops would be elastic hair ties. You could sew or safety pin or even duct tape hair ties to your gaiter to loop over the ears, the description isn't that specific.


----------



## Krandor

WEDWDW said:


> I would definitely "think" masks on the Pool Deck would not be "policed"----Guests will be in and out of the Pool a lot,the Chairs/Loungers will be "socially distanced",etc.
> 
> If it is policed,just keep a sandwich in your hand!lol



You misspelled beer.


----------



## pooki1

The hours have all been updated except water park hours and they still show the h20 glow hours as well?


----------



## mrsap




----------



## Krandor

pooki1 said:


> The hours have all been updated except water park hours and they still show the h20 glow hours as well?



Water parks are not opening at this time.


----------



## katyringo

Does anyone else think it’s possible we are going to see a fastpass overhaul, etc. I mentioned it earlier in the thread but the CEO said today they have to move everything to a new reservation system. I think we could see big changes to how dinning and fastpasses work. I could see Disneyworld switching to a Maxpass virtual (disneyland) system that allows for much more flexibility  for staggered park times, and shorter hours. Just speculation on my part.


----------



## SarahC97

katyringo said:


> Does anyone else think it’s possible we are going to see a fastpass overhaul, etc. I mentioned it earlier in the thread but the CEO said today they have to move everything to a new reservation system. I think we could see big changes to how dinning and fastpasses work. I could see Disneyworld switching to a Maxpass virtual (disneyland) system that allows for much more flexibility  for staggered park times, and shorter hours. Just speculation on my part.


The MaxPass system seems far superior to what WDW has now. I know that I, for one, would not be sad if they moved to a system more closely resembling it.


----------



## ugagal07

katyringo said:


> Does anyone else think it’s possible we are going to see a fastpass overhaul, etc. I mentioned it earlier in the thread but the CEO said today they have to move everything to a new reservation system. I think we could see big changes to how dinning and fastpasses work. I could see Disneyworld switching to a Maxpass virtual (disneyland) system that allows for much more flexibility  for staggered park times, and shorter hours. Just speculation on my part.



While I know Disney doesn’t really care, I would like to be able to keep the plans I made. This is my 3rd attempt at a trip planning ADRs and FP each day, after March and June cancellations. Convert what you have to, but let what can stay as is stay. Please.


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> Water parks will not be part of the reopening


Wow really?  I don't get what they're doing.  All I can assume is they don't feel it's financially beneficial to them...


----------



## Krandor

brockash said:


> Wow really?  I don't get what they're doing.  All I can assume is they don't feel it's financially beneficial to them...



Water parks will cost more money to reopen. they don't think they will result in increased revenue. 

Right now the goal is simple.  Keep the variable cost of opening the parks less then revenue they can bring in.    Water parks increase the former but they don't think they will increase the later.


----------



## WB1971

I’m a huge fan, live an hour away, have an annual pass already, and I have zero desire to deal with any of these restrictions. They are killing it for me.


----------



## Krandor

WB1971 said:


> I’m a huge fan, live an hour away, have an annual pass already, and I have zero desire to deal with any of these restrictions. They are killing it for me.



They will still be there when you are ready to come back again when some of the restrictions ease.


----------



## Nick6300

Krandor said:


> Water parks will cost more money to reopen. they don't think they will result in increased revenue.
> 
> Right now the goal is simple.  Keep the variable cost of opening the parks less then revenue they can bring in.    Water parks increase the former but they don't think they will increase the later.



You don’t think the water parks not opening has to do with guests not being able to wear masks, and it’s tougher to enforce distancing in the pools and lazy rivers? Of course they could close the TL wave pool and have distancing in slide lines but still no masks and maybe just easier to close altogether.


----------



## Krandor

Nick6300 said:


> You don’t think the water parks not opening has to do with guests not being able to wear masks, and it’s tougher to enforce distancing in the pools and lazy rivers? Of course they could close the TL wave pool and have distancing in slide lines but still no masks and maybe just easier to close altogether.



That may be part of it but I don't think there is going to be enough of a drop of revenue from the water park being closed to make up for the cost of opening it at this time Especially with capacity limitations that would have to be in place.  Just my opinion.


----------



## pooki1

Krandor said:


> Water parks are not opening at this time.


When I look at park hours for July 11th on, it shows all the parks updated as to whether they’re closed or hours shortened but water park hours are still the same, they don’t say closed ,like Epcot and DHS for instance now show closed 11-14th


----------



## Krandor

pooki1 said:


> When I look at park hours for July 11th on, it shows all the parks updated as to whether they’re closed or hours shortened but water park hours are still the same, they don’t say closed ,like Epcot and DHS for instance now show closed 11-14th



Disney stated in an FAQ water parks are no opening.  Schedule just hasn't updated.


----------



## Anna H

WEDWDW said:


> So true,but on the bright side,the Resorts are ALSO beautiful at night-we will so enjoy POP all lit up and will make probably nightly trips across Generation Gap Bridge to enjoy "AoA  After Dark"(we think CARS is the most AMAZING section at ANY WDW Resort at night!).
> 
> I really think,knowing Disney,there will be MANY "little surprises"(great example is the Stormtroopers now appearing at Disney Springs)as they will be "bending over backwards" to provide as much "extra Magic" as they can.
> 
> I just think it is going to be very memorable to be there and experience all the "emotions" from Guests and Cast alike.


Any chance Ratatouille will be open?


----------



## Nick6300

Krandor said:


> That may be part of it but I don't think there is going to be enough of a drop of revenue from the water park being closed to make up for the cost of opening it at this time Especially with capacity limitations that would have to be in place.  Just my opinion.


Personally wish they’d keep them open since we bought the plus option and limited our ticket days based on expectation of being at water parks for early Sept. And Maybe it would help with guest dispersement between the parks... allow them to have more people on property. No idea on what the water parks bring in, but the other limitations seem to have costs in mind. 

I think I saw that other activities were going to be closed like Putt putt and idk about NBA Experience and ESPN.


----------



## denecarter

We’re arriving 7/18 and I wanted to adjust our FP+ that are now after closing. First I tried to change was Kilimanjaro Safaris.  Got a message that it is no longer available.  Thought it was because of the time, so I cancelled it to try to make a new one.  I could pick my party, date, and park... and then it couldn’t load the page.

Checked “change“ on other FP+ at different times of the day... message that the experience was no longer available.

Moral of the story, sit on your FP+ for now.


----------



## Mal6586

denecarter said:


> We’re arriving 7/18 and I wanted to adjust our FP+ that are now after closing. First I tried to change was Kilimanjaro Safaris.  Got a masters that it is no longer available.  Thought it was because of the time, so I cancelled it to try to make a new one.  I could pick my party, date, and park... and then it couldn’t load the page.
> 
> Checked “change“ on other FP+ at different times of the day... message that the experience was no longer available.
> 
> Moral of the story, sit on your FP+ for now.


Yeah, I have a feeling our existing FP are not long for this world. I haven’t been able to modify anything for a few hours now.


----------



## WB1971

Krandor said:


> They will still be there when you are ready to come back again when some of the restrictions ease.


Let’s hope. I fear this has set an awful precedent, and corporate lawyers have never been keen to remove restrictions once put in place. I have no confidence, and none of us are guaranteed “next month, next year, etc.” Just sad.


----------



## denecarter

Mal6586 said:


> Yeah, I have a feeling our existing FP are not long for this world. I haven’t been able to modify anything for a few hours now.



We were lucky enough to change our March trip to the last week of February (prom sponsor conflict).  Plus, we’re going again in December.  Runaway Railway is the only FP+ I really wanted... saw cast members trying it out on our previous trip.  

I’m just happy to be going somewhere besides my back yard.


----------



## Anna H

Welp, it took me most of the day but the excitement has worn off. I keep hearing over and over that Disney hotels were already booked beyond what a lowered capacity could accomodate and people with resevations could still get cancelled. This is too much. I gotta cancel and it breaks my heart.


----------



## sagosto

Did they only change MK's hours? Oct/Nov were always suspect to me given how Nov was never updated.


----------



## brockash

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hold on to your pants.  DHS 10am - 8pm.
> 
> So to recap,
> MK - 9am-7pm
> DAK - 8am-6pm
> DHS - 10am-8pm
> Epcot - no changes, yet....


I mean what are they thinking (other than $$$ saving)...on a low crowd day with an 8 or 9am opening DHS is a total mess of a sea of ppl at opening...at 10 it's going to be unbearable.  As excited as I was that Disney was going to open; I'm thinking it may just not matter.  I totally get needing to be precautious and that not everything would be as normal etc., but these things are just cost cutting moves that's going to make an already not as magical trip extremely frustrating.  It's almost like they're telling ppl. not to come.  Wow...really disappointed.  I wouldn't have thought the business with the most money would be the one to downsize/downgrade the most...very sad.


----------



## brockash

ToyStoryManiaMouse said:


> A million people just called all at once. Literally a million probably. They aren't trying to pull anything. Just trying to deal with a million cancellations and moving days all in one day.


Yeah, but they could've handled it so much better earlier by communicating etc.  It didn't have to be this way...that was Disney's choice.


----------



## brockash

Krandor said:


> Water parks will cost more money to reopen. they don't think they will result in increased revenue.
> 
> Right now the goal is simple.  Keep the variable cost of opening the parks less then revenue they can bring in.    Water parks increase the former but they don't think they will increase the later.


Yeah, I get it's all about the money...it's just sad especially considering all the theme parks with water parks around them aren't taking that away from their guests.  I should've known better...I guess we all know what all those little "surprises" were folks were talking about last night.  Argh.


----------



## brockash

Nick6300 said:


> You don’t think the water parks not opening has to do with guests not being able to wear masks, and it’s tougher to enforce distancing in the pools and lazy rivers? Of course they could close the TL wave pool and have distancing in slide lines but still no masks and maybe just easier to close altogether.


Uhhh no.  Look all around them...all other water parks are opening...all reports have shown that chlorine kills the virus.  The other parks are just doing more cleaning etc.  

It's all about the money and unfortunately for a company as big as Disney...they don't need every dime...so they choose to want a payoff that's bigger for them and if they can't get it, then it's not worth it to them.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

disjuniorfansx4 said:


> I need help!! My family and I were supposed to go to Disneyland and DCA over Spring Break and my daughter was supposed to go see Hamilton (her first musical) in LA while we were there as well. So 2 days before we were supposed to go Disneyland closed and they shut down all theater productions, so my family was devastated. Honestly, they are still devastated but it is what it is.... Now, I have been thinking about a WDW trip because we love Disney. My kids have never been to WDW but have been to DLR many times because we live in AZ. WDW would be a very expensive trip for us but my kids (14, 13) have always wanted to go. I am looking at going July 22-28th. My husband works at Costco and I am a teacher and picked up a second job working at Costco as well so we are exposed to COVID every day and so are our kids. We wear masks every day so we are used to that too. My questions are if I book the trip how will I know if I actually get into the parks when I arrive? Anyone know yet? I don't want to spend the money and then not be able to get in. Also, am I crazy for going right after they open? It would be hard to go later because my kids will be back in school (in some form) and I will be teaching. We all really need a vacation and we love Disney and are dying to go to Disney. Thoughts??


if its your kids first time.. I would wait until you can get the entire wonderful experience... not this!!  no fireworks... no parades.. I would for sure wait.  Its way too much money to not have the best possible experience you can have especially for a first trip.. good luck with your decision.. 2021 is what I would plan for..


----------



## dawnball

Tbella said:


> What did I miss? Isn't a gaiter considered a face covering?


Oddly, the definition lets you wear valve masks. Much easier to breathe through, and effectively no prevention of transmission. I hope they fix that.


----------



## sailored

I’m really curious how non date based tickets will work. We have the military salute park hopper plus tickets and a room booked at French Quarter in September. Will we be contacted about the new reservation process? Or will only those with date based tickets purchased from Disney be eligible for that? 

 If water parks and park hopping are a no go, will a partial cost of the ticket be refunded?

I’ve been trying really hard to remain positive and wait and see but it’s starting to become very difficult for me. I’m starting to become very discouraged about our trip in September.


----------



## DanSG

brockash said:


> I mean what are they thinking (other than $$$ saving)...on a low crowd day with an 8 or 9am opening DHS is a total mess of a sea of ppl at opening...at 10 it's going to be unbearable.  As excited as I was that Disney was going to open; I'm thinking it may just not matter.  I totally get needing to be precautious and that not everything would be as normal etc., but these things are just cost cutting moves that's going to make an already not as magical trip extremely frustrating.  It's almost like they're telling ppl. not to come.  Wow...really disappointed.  I wouldn't have thought the business with the most money would be the one to downsize/downgrade the most...very sad.


Exactly how I feel! It seems that alot of people think Disney is doing this for safety, but it is obvious that it is for cost cutting...If they were concerned about safety they would have opened earlier to the Florida Residents to test it out before letting just anyone with a "reservation" into the park...Now they are giving the whole-world the time to plan their return to the parks meaning it will be overly crowded at the parks.


----------



## MagicalAloha

So no fireworks in July, August and what about September?


----------



## Robertfam08

https://people.com/travel/10-things...flNhaCPjlzopS3XpQ961MgFTxMHi0wyrArsJ1Tp22Qbgk
Sorry if this has already been shared, but this article brought up a couple things I hadn't heard yet. Like "relaxation zones" for masks, and water effects not being used. My question is, what are water effects? "Most water areas will be closed for the foreseeable future."


----------



## pooki1

Ugg


----------



## courtney1188

Robertfam08 said:


> https://people.com/travel/10-things...flNhaCPjlzopS3XpQ961MgFTxMHi0wyrArsJ1Tp22Qbgk
> Sorry if this has already been shared, but this article brought up a couple things I hadn't heard yet. Like "relaxation zones" for masks, and water effects not being used. My question is, what are water effects? "Most water areas will be closed for the foreseeable future."



Think the water play area outside of Dumbo, or the splash pads in Epcot.


----------



## courtney1188

MagicalAloha said:


> So no fireworks in July, August and what about September?



No one knows. That all depends on what happens with the virus in the coming months.


----------



## maccagerl

Nick6300 said:


> I don't think I saw anything yet on PH specifically, but sort of figured that as a crowd controlling measure, there wouldn't be hopping allowed. I think the CMs at turnstiles can see if you've been at a prior park when you scan. Not sure if they can actually temporarily set up the turnstiles to light blue or something other than green to make it more efficient, if they intend to block park hopping.



If they use the reservation system to control crowding at the entrance and limit capacity,you would have to have a reservation to get into each park, which pretty much negates any park hopping.


----------



## Krandor

brockash said:


> Uhhh no.  Look all around them...all other water parks are opening...all reports have shown that chlorine kills the virus.  The other parks are just doing more cleaning etc.
> 
> It's all about the money and unfortunately for a company as big as Disney...they don't need every dime...so they choose to want a payoff that's bigger for them and if they can't get it, then it's not worth it to them.



No. It is not about a payoff. With all the restrictions Disney is not making money. They are reducing losses and adding water parks isn’t going to help do that at this stage.


----------



## KevinsKarebear

So if people are speculating that parks are already at risk to not get everyone whose already booked in, should those of us booked in early 2021 be worried about capacities if those people rebook when they can find availability? I know all of this is a waiting game, but what does everyone think about how long they will keep this going or about how much they are really overbooked by?


----------



## heaven2dc

I was playing around with dates and couldn't find any then read this on Disneyworld.com (of course, this is pending official approval by the Governor to reopen the parks which I hadn't seen any update as of tonight):

"The parks will reopen with some important updates to promote physical distancing, including:

Park Reservations: Initially, park attendance will be managed through a new park reservation system. To enter a park, both a park reservation and valid admission for the same park on the same date is required.
New Ticket Sales: At this time, new ticket sales are temporarily paused. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold. Additional details will be shared with these Guests soon. New ticket sales will resume after that period of time.
New Disney Resort Hotel Reservations: At this time, new reservations at Disney Resort hotels are temporarily paused so we can focus on Guests with existing reservations (Disney Vacation Club Members can still make new reservations). Reservations will resume after that period of time."

It goes on to mention "Additionally, attractions, experiences (such as shows, parades and fireworks), services and amenities may have limited availability or may remain closed. We will provide more information as it becomes available. We reserve the right to cancel any reservations, admission media or purchases and provide applicable refunds."    

I'll be anxious to learn when new reservations can be made as well purchasing tickets, and updated park hours/happenings.


----------



## Leigh L

sailored said:


> I’m really curious how non date based tickets will work. We have the military salute park hopper plus tickets and a room booked at French Quarter in September. Will we be contacted about the new reservation process? Or will only those with date based tickets purchased from Disney be eligible for that?
> 
> If water parks and park hopping are a no go, will a partial cost of the ticket be refunded?
> 
> I’ve been trying really hard to remain positive and wait and see but it’s starting to become very difficult for me. I’m starting to become very discouraged about our trip in September.


I have the same question as we're in the same situation. We have two salute hoppers (DD and I are splitting our ticket days between August and November) and two non-date based Magic Your Way tickets (exp 2030 but must be used in full - I think within two weeks - after they are scanned once). Like you, we're also staying on property.  My plan was to add 2 days to the Salute tickets at Shades of Green where I'd purchased them so we could cover both trips. (I'm hoping I can still do that.)

Hopefully more information will come soon, it does read unclear.


----------



## Anna H

Mal6586 said:


> Yeah, I have a feeling our existing FP are not long for this world. I haven’t been able to modify anything for a few hours now.



So is it not worth making FP selections when our time to pick comes? I feel like I made it through the first round on a game show but it's still anyone's game. I don't want to make  plans before we know our reservation is solid. I went from relieved to have a booking to realizing that we will still probably get canceled once they discover that they are over capacity. I feel like they consciously took more reservations than they need and there will be another round of pink slips for July/August trips.


----------



## Anna H

KevinsKarebear said:


> So if people are speculating that parks are already at risk to not get everyone whose already booked in, should those of us booked in early 2021 be worried about capacities if those people rebook when they can find availability? I know all of this is a waiting game, but what does everyone think about how long they will keep this going or about how much they are really overbooked by?


If they are already over-capacity with hotel guests alone, are they going to literally cancel some existing bookings in favor of allowing people who didn't make any reservations? That seems unfair. The cracks are starting to show in this whole plan.


----------



## crayon3448

Anna H said:


> Welp, it took me most of the day but the excitement has worn off. I keep hearing over and over that Disney hotels were already booked beyond what a lowered capacity could accomodate and people with resevations could still get cancelled. This is too much. I gotta cancel and it breaks my heart.



I think with these new policies and reduced hours Disney is hoping enough people cancel reservations on their own.


----------



## cakebaker

crayon3448 said:


> I think with these new policies and reduced hours Disney is hoping enough people cancel reservations on their own.


I agree. I think if they had their way, they wouldn't be open at all until August. They're offering a shell like opening and hoping as many people cancel as possible. They aren't looking to fill the parks or the resorts.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Anna H said:


> Welp, it took me most of the day but the excitement has worn off. I keep hearing over and over that Disney hotels were already booked beyond what a lowered capacity could accomodate and people with resevations could still get cancelled. This is too much. I gotta cancel and it breaks my heart.





Anna H said:


> If they are already over-capacity with hotel guests alone, are they going to literally cancel some existing bookings in favor of allowing people who didn't make any reservations? That seems unfair. The cracks are starting to show in this whole plan.



While I don’t read everything and may have missed it, I personally haven’t seen much chatter on resorts being booked “beyond capacity.”. Can you point to where you are hearing this?


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

I think we're all flipping out about these "cracks in the whole plan" when NONE of them have been announced yet. Accept what we know so far and let's ride the wave as the news come. That's all we can do now.


----------



## GPC0321

It almost seems like WDW is purposely making choices that benefit their smaller rivals. Universal and SeaWorld are probably grateful that they're going to have a month to operate out from under the Mouse's shadow. They'll be the main game in town for the locals for an entire month. That has to be very beneficial to them. And with Disney keeping their water parks shuttered, that helps the places that are opening their water parks be able to compete. 

In order to phase into these reopenings, I would imagine one area of concern is flooding Orlando with tourists from all over the country and world. The way it stands now, with Universal and SeaWorld being opened first, then Disney opening a month later, it seems to me that they're targeting locals first and then expanding to the national and international guests. Not that national and international guests don't come to Universal and SeaWorld, but I think most of those also come for WDW, and if WDW remains closed, less national and international guests will come to Orlando just for Universal and SeaWorld. 

I think there is a much bigger picture and a lot more in play here than "Disney only cares about money." I guarantee you SeaWorld and Universal care about money just as much as WDW, and are relishing in the opportunity they've got now to have an entire month in prime summer vacation time to welcome Floridians and others who choose to visit without WDW.


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> I agree. I think if they had their way, they wouldn't be open at all until August. They're offering a shell like opening and hoping as many people cancel as possible. They aren't looking to fill the parks or the resorts.


something that has not been mentioned and its a true possibility is that Disney did plan to open later but with the horrible unemployment system where most of their furloughed CMs have not gotten anything and the federal checks ending in July (which again most CM have not seen) Disney is afraid most of their CM will jump ship and look for work. Imagine a large percentage of CM leaving because they just need an income, Disney doesn't have the capacity right now to hire a large amount of new people and train them properly


----------



## Anna H

cakebaker said:


> I agree. I think if they had their way, they wouldn't be open at all until August. They're offering a shell like opening and hoping as many people cancel as possible. They aren't looking to fill the parks or the resorts.


Interesting points. It's hard to believe that they would underestimate the demand for Disney by  leaving reservations available up to minutes before announcing their open plan which they likely had fairly set in stone for a month or more. If the lines at the souvenir store in DS are any indication,  there is very much a demand. On the other hand, that store costs nothing to visit. Paying top tier prices for a reduced vacation experience wouldn't even appeal to us if we didn't have such an emotional connection to the parks and a bad year even before the pandemic. 

I hope everyone on the books can go if they want to.


----------



## cakebaker

Anna H said:


> It's hard to believe that they would understatimate the demand for Disney by leaving reservations available up to minutes before announcing their open plan


Reservations were open to book after the announcement. I was watching the task force meeting with my reservation page open. When they announced the date, I went to my reservations and started looking at extending or changing my dates. Our check out day was July 11. lol How much luck do I have??? At any rate, I looked around and played with dates until the meeting was near over. I could have easily modified or made a new reservation. I'm not sure when they actually locked down reservations, but I was  playing with mine until at least the end of the meeting with no problems. Ultimately, I chose not to modify, but the point is, I could have.

That said, who knows how it would've turned out had I made any changes. It would appear they are prioritizing resort guests for entry and it may well be date based. I would've been good with my original dates as they were booked many months ago, but those who just added are probably way down the line and may end up not getting reservations to the parks. It's all muddled right now as it has been for months, but I'd be worried if I just booked for July yesterday


----------



## hertamaniac

crayon3448 said:


> I think with these new policies and reduced hours Disney is hoping enough people cancel reservations on their own.



Hence the reason I think local AP holders will be a much larger portion of the park goers, initially.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> something that has not been mentioned and its a true possibility is that Disney did plan to open later but with the horrible unemployment system where most of their furloughed CMs have not gotten anything and the federal checks ending in July (which again most CM have not seen) Disney is afraid most of their CM will jump ship and look for work. Imagine a large percentage of CM leaving because they just need an income, Disney doesn't have the capacity right now to hire a large amount of new people and train them properly



ya, I just now got my first check like 2 days ago.  It's a hot mess


----------



## cakebaker

hertamaniac said:


> Hence the reason I think local AP holders will be a much larger portion of the park goers, initially.


I would agree except that DVC members are much more likely to be satisfied with a partial opening and spending more time at their resort. They can still make reservations by calling and from what I read, they were booking quickly yesterday. Since resort guests with tickets have priority, and what I think will be a high demand to go to the parks regardless of the cuts, those without reservations may not have a great many reservations open to them by the time Disney fills the resort demand, especially if we're looking at a 20-30% park capacity limit.


----------



## Anna H

cakebaker said:


> Reservations were open to book after the announcement. I was watching the task force meeting with my reservation page open. When they announced the date, I went to my reservations and started looking at extending or changing my dates. Our check out day was July 11. lol How much luck do I have??? At any rate, I looked around and played with dates until the meeting was near over. I could have easily modified or made a new reservation. I'm not sure when they actually locked down reservations, but I was  playing with mine until at least the end of the meeting with no problems. Ultimately, I chose not to modify, but the point is, I could have.
> 
> That said, who knows how it would've turned out had I made any changes. It would appear they are prioritizing resort guests for entry and it may well be date based. I would've been good with my original dates as they were booked many months ago, but those who just added are probably way down the line and may end up not getting reservations to the parks. It's all muddled right now as it has been for months, but I'd be worried if I just booked for July yesterday



I'm so sorry you were right on the cusp like that. I was really rooting for all of us.


----------



## osufeth24

brockash said:


> *I mean what are they thinking (other than $$$ saving)...on a low crowd day with an 8 or 9am opening DHS is a total mess of a sea of ppl at opening...at 10 it's going to be unbearable*.  As excited as I was that Disney was going to open; I'm thinking it may just not matter.  I totally get needing to be precautious and that not everything would be as normal etc., but these things are just cost cutting moves that's going to make an already not as magical trip extremely frustrating.  It's almost like they're telling ppl. not to come.  Wow...really disappointed.  I wouldn't have thought the business with the most money would be the one to downsize/downgrade the most...very sad.



With the new reservation system, there's not going to be this sea of people like you normally would have at opening.  People who didn't reserve aren't getting in.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> something that has not been mentioned and its a true possibility is that Disney did plan to open later but with the horrible unemployment system where most of their furloughed CMs have not gotten anything and the federal checks ending in July (which again most CM have not seen) Disney is afraid most of their CM will jump ship and look for work. Imagine a large percentage of CM leaving because they just need an income, Disney doesn't have the capacity right now to hire a large amount of new people and train them properly


I agree. All the other parks in the area opening undoubtedly forced Disney's hand. I think that's why we're seeing parks opening, but honestly, opening with as few offerings as possible. I just wonder how many CM's will actually get called back with all the cuts. They're certainly not going to need the numbers they normally do. I honestly feel for the CM's who, despite the opening, will still be waiting for unemployment. Even with other parks opening, the job market has got to be tough right now in the area.


----------



## cakebaker

Anna H said:


> I'm so sorry you were right on the cusp like that. I was really rooting for all of us.


Thanks, but I had the opportunity to get my reservations extended, I just chose not to, for many reasons that have nothing to do with the cutbacks.  We could have still gone as our reservations were mostly DVC cash resorts. They're supposedly doing some soft openings and we could've done those. I'm terribly sad about it, but not because I can't go. I could have. Choosing not to do it rather than being forced not to do it makes a lot of difference.


----------



## Chrizwald

cakebaker said:


> I agree. All the other parks in the area opening undoubtedly forced Disney's hand. I think that's why we're seeing parks opening, but honestly, opening with as few offerings as possible. I just wonder how many CM's will actually get called back with all the cuts. They're certainly not going to need the numbers they normally do. I honestly feel for the CM's who, despite the opening, will still be waiting for unemployment. Even with other parks opening, the job market has got to be tough right now in the area.


I'm thinking for every position that gets cut, there's going to be an opening for somebody wiping down rides and refilling hand sanitizer.


----------



## going/again

Nick6300 said:


> How would that work with RotR's boarding system?


So what if your time is say 2 hours after park opening could be hardly worth going.


----------



## hertamaniac

cakebaker said:


> I would agree except that DVC members are much more likely to be satisfied with a partial opening and spending more time at their resort. They can still make reservations by calling and from what I read, they were booking quickly yesterday. Since resort guests with tickets have priority, and what I think will be a high demand to go to the parks regardless of the cuts, those without reservations may not have a great many reservations open to them by the time Disney fills the resort demand, especially if we're looking at a 20-30% park capacity limit.



I do think that DVC members and resort guests will be the majority of guests for the initial opening.  I do think that will be supplemented with the local AP audience (I didn't say they would be the majority, just a larger portion/percentage).


----------



## lilypgirl

sailored said:


> I’m really curious how non date based tickets will work. We have the military salute park hopper plus tickets and a room booked at French Quarter in September. Will we be contacted about the new reservation process? Or will only those with date based tickets purchased from Disney be eligible for that?
> 
> If water parks and park hopping are a no go, will a partial cost of the ticket be refunded?
> 
> I’ve been trying really hard to remain positive and wait and see but it’s starting to become very difficult for me. I’m starting to become very discouraged about our trip in September.


I am wondering the same thing. We have the same tickets and a split stay at a DVC resort with points and than a value Disney resort.


----------



## WEDWDW

crayon3448 said:


> I think with these new policies and reduced hours Disney is hoping enough people cancel reservations on their own.


If The 15s are unable to come (HIGHLY likely-especially the Brazil 15s),that will open up *HUGE* numbers of July rooms.


----------



## cakebaker

hertamaniac said:


> I do think that DVC members and resort guests will be the majority of guests for the initial opening.  I do think that will be supplemented with the local AP audience (I didn't say they would be the majority, just a larger portion/percentage).


 I haven’t really kept up with all the details, but have they said at what point off site guests with tickets will be in the pool for reservations?


----------



## dmband

Robertfam08 said:


> https://people.com/travel/10-things...flNhaCPjlzopS3XpQ961MgFTxMHi0wyrArsJ1Tp22Qbgk
> Sorry if this has already been shared, but this article brought up a couple things I hadn't heard yet. Like "relaxation zones" for masks, and water effects not being used. My question is, what are water effects? "Most water areas will be closed for the foreseeable future."





courtney1188 said:


> Think the water play area outside of Dumbo, or the splash pads in Epcot.


also things like Tough To Be A Bug and Pirates.
the Pirates mist you go through I can see as one they would drop because people are riding right through it after someone else seconds before.
plus I don’t think they want people having any extra excuse for a ”wet mask”


----------



## greg9x

GPC0321 said:


> It almost seems like WDW is purposely making choices that benefit their smaller rivals. Universal and SeaWorld are probably grateful that they're going to have a month to operate out from under the Mouse's shadow. They'll be the main game in town for the locals for an entire month. That has to be very beneficial to them. And with Disney keeping their water parks shuttered, that helps the places that are opening their water parks be able to compete.
> 
> In order to phase into these reopenings, I would imagine one area of concern is flooding Orlando with tourists from all over the country and world. The way it stands now, with Universal and SeaWorld being opened first, then Disney opening a month later, it seems to me that they're targeting locals first and then expanding to the national and international guests. Not that national and international guests don't come to Universal and SeaWorld, but I think most of those also come for WDW, and if WDW remains closed, less national and international guests will come to Orlando just for Universal and SeaWorld.
> 
> I think there is a much bigger picture and a lot more in play here than "Disney only cares about money." I guarantee you SeaWorld and Universal care about money just as much as WDW, and are relishing in the opportunity they've got now to have an entire month in prime summer vacation time to welcome Floridians and others who choose to visit without WDW.



Disney is a much bigger 'machine' to get operating again, and will have more money at stake to get employees back off furloughs.   I think they don't want to start back up until they know they can stay open.   Probably letting the other parks be the test subjects to see how things go.. if it all gets shut down again 2 weeks later, then Disney comes out ahead by not spending all the money to get going again.

Not sure if part of the plan to limit crowds to see if hospitals start to get overwhelmed.


----------



## Violetspider

Just out of curiosity, can anyone whose fast pass window opened this morning (July 27th arrival) report what they encountered in MDE?


----------



## emilymad

WEDWDW said:


> I would definitely "think" masks on the Pool Deck would not be "policed"----Guests will be in and out of the Pool a lot,the Chairs/Loungers will be "socially distanced",etc.
> 
> If it is policed,just keep a sandwich in your hand!lol



I am hoping so but our reservation starts 7/17 so not much time to see what happens in reality.  We are going to book an offsite hotel as a backup.  No need to pay to be in the Disney bubble if it is miserable.


----------



## GPC0321

Chrizwald said:


> I'm thinking for every position that gets cut, there's going to be an opening for somebody wiping down rides and refilling hand sanitizer.


Yeah, the "Social Distancing Squad" or whatever he called it yesterday. It's going to be strange to have CMs telling us to stay apart. Usually they're ordering us to pack ourselves in as close as humanly possible. We may never hear the words, "Please move ALL the way down/forward/over and fill in ALL available space!" again.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

I thought with DS open I could add a another Paddlefish reservation for Nov. Could not do it on Disney site or MDE. Tried going thru Open Table and they are not taking reservations that far out.


----------



## Sandiz08

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I thought with DS open I could add a another Paddlefish reservation for Nov. Could not do it on Disney site or MDE. Tried going thru Open Table and they are not taking reservations that far out.


Looks like any new reservations  of  any kind are shut down. They are probably rolling out a new system.


----------



## mrsap

Violetspider said:


> Just out of curiosity, can anyone whose fast pass window opened this morning (July 27th arrival) report what they encountered in MDE?



There’s a board for it... 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-day-today.3802919/


----------



## Violetspider

mrsap said:


> There’s a board for it...
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-day-today.3802919/


Thanks I did not know that.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Looking for some green shoots in this situation.

Moving beyond the shorter hours, restrictions, etc, it does seem to me that park touring/crowd conditions in the near to mid term are going to be very favorable, generally speaking.  There are so many segments of WDW's typical demand base that can't/won't be traveling until things settle down (and by settle down, I mean that in a broad sense - economic, virus, WDW operations, masks).

For those that go frequently and don't need that 'perfect' experience and perhaps those of the mindset that the parks have grown too crowded over the last few years, this could possibly be a great time to go.

Disney speaks of pent-up demand, of which I'm sure there is some. Looking past the initial "first" crowd and some of us committed fans, I'm curious to see just what kind of 'demand' is actually out there.


----------



## cdurham1

Violetspider said:


> Just out of curiosity, can anyone whose fast pass window opened this morning (July 27th arrival) report what they encountered in MDE?



Yes, my window opened this morning and getting errors.  Not able to make any fp reservations.  Won't load after choosing the park.


----------



## GPC0321

greg9x said:


> Disney is a much bigger 'machine' to get operating again, and will have more money at stake to get employees back off furloughs.   I think they don't want to start back up until they know they can stay open.   Probably letting the other parks be the test subjects to see how things go.. if it all gets shut down again 2 weeks later, then Disney comes out ahead by not spending all the money to get going again.


That makes sense. I don't envy any of them given the tough decisions they're having to make. These are such uncertain and unprecedented times. I'm sure they're doing the best they can given the situation.


----------



## Anna H

dmband said:


> also things like Tough To Be A Bug and Pirates.
> the Pirates mist you go through I can see as one they would drop because people are riding right through it after someone else seconds before.
> plus I don’t think they want people having any extra excuse for a ”wet mask”


What about water rides like splash and kali? If that's allowed, the risk from a spitting camel is so miniscule. I hope they tinker with some of these rules by July. It's getting kind of arbitrary even for a safety minded person like me. It's chlorinated water.


----------



## dmband

cakebaker said:


> They're supposedly doing some soft openings and we could've done those. I'm terribly sad about it, but not because I can't go.


Wait, what?
I just cancelled my flights last night because we were checking out 7/11 and the cut off to cancel is 5/31.
Now I have over 5k in tickets that I can’t use for at like two years but at least I was able to get the plane money back. Would have preferred to go though.
So irritated by Disney lack of plan announcements from the beginning till ongoing


----------



## disny_luvr

I hate to ask this, but what is the word on water parks? Through reading some threads it appears that they will remain closed, but on the MDE app it’s showing both parks opened on July 11th. Anything official from Disney?


----------



## Sandiz08

Yeah the whole soft opening thing, they should put out some info on that for those of us whose vacation falls in the middle of reopening dates.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

dmband said:


> Wait, what?
> I just cancelled my flights last night because we were checking out 7/11 and the cut off to cancel is 5/31.
> Now I have over 5k in tickets that I can’t use for at like two years but at least I was able to get the plane money back. Would have preferred to go though.
> So irritated by Disney lack of plan announcements from the beginning till ongoing



They made a very brief/slight reference to soft openings in the presentation yesterday, no specifics.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

disny_luvr said:


> I hate to ask this, but what is the word on water parks? Through reading some threads it appears that they will remain closed, but on the MDE app it’s showing both parks opened on July 11th. Anything official from Disney?



It has not appeared in any of Disney's public info, but on an internal CM FAQ it says the water parks will not be reopening until further notice.


----------



## cakebaker

Anna H said:


> What about water rides like splash and kali? If that's allowed, the risk from a spitting camel is so miniscule. I hope they tinker with some of these rules by July. It's getting kind of arbitrary even for a safety minded person like me. It's chlorinated water.


 
I have to question if some of these cuts aren’t more cost saving cuts under the guise of safety rather than real safety concerns. This from someone very much pro safety.  There’s just no reason to close both water parks. I understand turning  off things like misters, but things like Splash or Kali, seems to me if you employ social distancing on the ride, removing masks to ride those would be the answer. But as it stands, it looks like anything that has water as a feature, and guests may get any water on them, will be closed. 

Just as an aside....If I were going, I’d toss the cloth masks in the trash. Disposables are lighter weight, cheap and you can toss and replace several times a day. I don’t get the fascination with cloth masks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FWIW

I was just able to modify one of my existing room-only resort reservations that I have after 7/11 online.   I can't modify any reservation I have before that time.  

Resort availability is limited to cash DVC and FW, everything else shows as unavailable.


----------



## leeniewdw

GPC0321 said:


> Yeah, the "Social Distancing Squad" or whatever he called it yesterday. It's going to be strange to have CMs telling us to stay apart. Usually they're ordering us to pack ourselves in as close as humanly possible. We may never hear the words, "Please move ALL the way down/forward/over and fill in ALL available space!" again.



We were there on March 12-13 when the announcement that WDW would be closing on the 15th.   The entire trip it annoyed me when they sternly said "move all the way in/forward" given what was happening.  Of course, I understood that CMs just have to do whatever the process is, but it seemed weird (little did I know how weird life would actually get).

We opted to ALWAYS hang back and lurk to the "back" of any gathering room because we wanted all the people in front of us, rather than breathing down our necks.   That was also weird because you know which side of the room gets out first, etc.  But it was nice to feel like we were opting for things that made us more comfortable, even if it cost us a few minutes in the queue.


----------



## kdupre

Right now they have 6k of my money, I can't do anything about it.  It's kind of annoying.


----------



## MrsInsG

Violetspider said:


> Just out of curiosity, can anyone whose fast pass window opened this morning (July 27th arrival) report what they encountered in MDE?



It's not accepting any FP reservations now (meaning today.) It seems like FP+ is on hold for now.


----------



## Nick6300

going/again said:


> So what if your time is say 2 hours after park opening could be hardly worth going.


Staggered park entry with shorter hours would also just make it tougher in general. Imagine if your time was 11am to noon for a 6pm AK close. You'd have to either choose shows or attractions, but if your only day there, probably miss out on some attractions.


----------



## MrsInsG

kdupre said:


> Right now they have 6k of my money, I can't do anything about it.  It's kind of annoying.



Cancel the trip. Your money will be returned in a few days (as long as it takes your credit card to refund you.) If you paid with gift cards, you'll get the money back on Disney gift cards. If you paid cash via a debit card, it'll take about 10 days to clear. If you bought tickets separate from a package, you'll have to keep those and use them at another time.


----------



## Anna H

cakebaker said:


> I have to question if some of these cuts aren’t more cost saving cuts under the guise of safety rather than real safety concerns. This from someone very much pro safety.  There’s just no reason to close both water parks. I understand turning  off things like misters, but things like Splash or Kali, seems to me if you employ social distancing on the ride, removing masks to ride those would be the answer. But as it stands, it looks like anything that has water as a feature, and guests may get any water on them, will be closed.
> 
> Just as an aside....If I were going, I’d toss the cloth masks in the trash. Disposables are lighter weight, cheap and you can toss and replace several times a day. I don’t get the fascination with cloth masks.



So it has been confirmed that splash mountain will be closed? Oooh okay, that's a dealbreaker for me. I got some serious pondering to do. I assumed "water feature" meant splash pads and things that draw crowds like the kali river squirters. Little things that people could live without but not popular water rides. I get it to a point because you could get drenched on these rides but pools won 't be open then either by that logic. It's the summer in Orlando. Throw people a bone. It's chlorinated water. Anything that lands on your face will not drip everywhere and dries quickly. our whole bodies will likely disinfect themselves within minutes when we get back outside lol. 

My husband was given a box of surgical masks by his work. I really wanted to wear something less aggressive looking but they probably work better than cloth ones anyway. Plus the trendy cute ones are backordered.


----------



## Nick6300

brockash said:


> Uhhh no.  Look all around them...all other water parks are opening...all reports have shown that chlorine kills the virus.  The other parks are just doing more cleaning etc.
> 
> It's all about the money and unfortunately for a company as big as Disney...they don't need every dime...so they choose to want a payoff that's bigger for them and if they can't get it, then it's not worth it to them.


I agree that money seems to be a big determinant in a lot of the restrictions, wrapped up in a for your protection bow. How does chlorine in the water prevent you from contracting when someone sneezes/coughs on your face in the wave pool, lazy river raft, or in line for a slide?


----------



## ilanakan

Any news regarding the NBA and Disney World coming to some kind of agreement for the end of the season?  Could this have had an effect on the decision to open the parks mid-July?


----------



## wilkydelts

There has been nothing reported about rides being closed like Splash Mountain


----------



## Nick6300

GPC0321 said:


> Yeah, the "Social Distancing Squad" or whatever he called it yesterday. It's going to be strange to have CMs telling us to stay apart. Usually they're ordering us to pack ourselves in as close as humanly possible. We may never hear the words, "Please move ALL the way down/forward/over and fill in ALL available space!" again.


Yes - think of rides like Haunted Mansion, Rock n Roller Coaster, and Tower, where they always try to cram you in. It'll be different.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It has not appeared in any of Disney's public info, but on an internal CM FAQ it says the water parks will not be reopening until further notice.


That makes sense to me.  I can't imagine that the water parks are huge money makers for Disney like the parks--people probably aren't spending the same amount of money on food, souvenirs, etc.


----------



## Nick6300

crayon3448 said:


> I think with these new policies and reduced hours Disney is hoping enough people cancel reservations on their own.


I was ok with most of the limitations, until I found out about the reduced hrs. I was thinking the same thing, that it would save money and weed out some guests.


----------



## cakebaker

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW
> 
> I was just able to modify one of my existing room-only resort reservations that I have after 7/11 online.   I can't modify any reservation I have before that time.
> 
> Resort availability is limited to cash DVC and FW, everything else shows as unavailable.


 I have 2 of my reservations that I haven’t yet cancelled. They were just in case ones, 1 just 2 nights, at the YC, checking out on the 11th the other was 2 nites at the Riviera ending 7/8. Can’t do anything with the Riviera, but I can apparently modify the YC. It shows lots of resorts as available, but only DVC or FW have any actual availability when you click thru. It would even let me book a DVC in June. Weird.


----------



## Nick6300

GeorgiaHoo said:


> That makes sense to me.  I can't imagine that the water parks are huge money makers for Disney like the parks--people probably aren't spending the same amount of money on food, souvenirs, etc.


No table service restaurants... mainly only lunch, towels and such for purchases, but a lot of people aren't buying as much of the usual merch. like stuffed animals, toys.


----------



## Skippyboo

How the heck is the Rise of the Resistance Boarding Group going to work? Especially with a 10am DHS opening,  you don’t want all those people lined up waiting to get into the park and in crowded into holding zones for opening and then in 30 secs all the boarding groups are gone.  Then you have a bunch of people who didn’t get one who now can’t get into another park if park hopping is restricted by the reservation system. 

They need to put some FAQ out ASAP.  The people already had their ADRs, FPs and now is all up in the air.


----------



## Sandiz08

GADisneyDad14 said:


> They made a very brief/slight reference to soft openings in the presentation yesterday, no specifics.


The wording the Disney guy used was cast member previews and "Affinity" soft openings, whatever that means. I read something about it possibly being corporate partnership.


----------



## Violetspider

Skippyboo said:


> How the heck is the Rise of the Resistance Boarding Group going to work? Especially with a 10am DHS opening,  you don’t want all those people lined up waiting to get into the park and in crowded into holding zones for opening and then in 30 secs all the boarding groups are gone.  Then you have a bunch of people who didn’t get one who now can’t get into another park if park hopping is restricted by the reservation system.
> 
> They need to put some FAQ out ASAP.  The people already had their ADRs, FPs and now is all up in the air.


Absolutely! We've decided to hold onto our revised reservation until about mid-June. If we don't hear any clarifications on ride/experience availability (you currently can't make/transfer reservations at Savi's, DD, Oga's, BOG for instance) we are going to cancel.


----------



## kdupre

MrsInsG said:


> Cancel the trip. Your money will be returned in a few days (as long as it takes your credit card to refund you.) If you paid with gift cards, you'll get the money back on Disney gift cards. If you paid cash via a debit card, it'll take about 10 days to clear. If you bought tickets separate from a package, you'll have to keep those and use them at another time.


Thats the thing.  you can't cancel right now.  they're not letting you.  I just wanted to postpone it, but they're not letting anyone make ANY changes.


----------



## jsand99

We're DVC and are booked at the end of September.  We haven't purchased tickets yet so I'm wondering how the ticket purchase process is going to work when it resumes and where we will fall on the park reservation priority list.  If every resort on property was 100% booked, would that be over capacity with all those people spread across the four parks?


----------



## cakebaker

dmband said:


> Wait, what?
> I just cancelled my flights last night because we were checking out 7/11 and the cut off to cancel is 5/31.
> Now I have over 5k in tickets that I can’t use for at like two years but at least I was able to get the plane money back. Would have preferred to go though.
> So irritated by Disney lack of plan announcements from the beginning till ongoing


It's nothing written in stone, but I think it was mentioned during the presentation. No details. But yes, if that would've changed my decision, I'd be plenty irked about it.


----------



## Plaid Sabbath

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Looking for some green shoots in this situation.
> 
> Moving beyond the shorter hours, restrictions, etc, it does seem to me that park touring/crowd conditions in the near to mid term are going to be very favorable, generally speaking.  There are so many segments of WDW's typical demand base that can't/won't be traveling when until things settle down (and by settle down, I mean that in a broad sense - economic, virus, WDW operations, masks).
> 
> For those that go frequently and don't need that 'perfect' experience and perhaps those of the mindset that the parks have grown too crowded over the last few years, this could possibly be a great time to go.
> 
> Disney speaks of pent-up demand, of which I'm sure there is some. Looking past the initial "first" crowd and some of us committed fans, I'm curious to see just what kind of 'demand' is actually out there.



Good points. My wife and I were discussing some of these things last night. It should be interesting to see how this is all going to work.

We're booked at OKW from 7-13 to 7-18. Only 2 park days scheduled on our itinerary. Cancelled our flights and planning on driving down from northwest Indiana.

Still not 100% sure if we should go through with the trip. The overall vibe is going to be very weird at WDW. Lower crowd levels would be good. Fewer attractions and no water parks, eh...not so good. Masks? Non-issue for us. A bit uncomfortable maybe, but it's just a piece of cloth. Florida is hot in July no matter what. A mask isn't a deal breaker. In fact, I hope Disney is pretty rigid as far as masks are concerned. No need for the civil liberty and personal rights warriors to spout their nonsense.

It's actually reassuring that Disney is being cautious about the re-opening process. They can control crowd sizes by limiting access. They'll be able to refine their operational practices as needed. The last thing Disney needs is throngs of people coming to the parks and resorts only to be turned away.

Our first trip was in January of 1998. That was the tail end of the Birthday Cake Castle in MK. It might be interesting to add a Magical PPE vacation to our list of Disney memories.

Still have a couple weeks to make our final decision. We're waiting for more official announcements and changes being put into place. The pre-Covid Disney bubble was a safe place. Will a smaller, highly regulated Disney bubble be worth the time and effort? We shall see.


----------



## Sandiz08

Resort consolidation is already happening, I went to check to see what is available on my back up reservation in August and only about half of the resorts are available to book, most are DVC resorts. Everything was available yesterday, not today.


----------



## Craig Larson

Skippyboo said:


> How the heck is the Rise of the Resistance Boarding Group going to work? Especially with a 10am DHS opening,  you don’t want all those people lined up waiting to get into the park and in crowded into holding zones for opening and then in 30 secs all the boarding groups are gone.  Then you have a bunch of people who didn’t get one who now can’t get into another park if park hopping is restricted by the reservation system.
> 
> They need to put some FAQ out ASAP.  The people already had their ADRs, FPs and now is all up in the air.



If capacity is reduced low enough, especially at the start, perhaps they can just give everyone who reserves a spot in HS for the day a time to go to ROTR. Just eliminate the need to get their early and give them the option to reserve your spot before hand.


----------



## cakebaker

Sandiz08 said:


> Resort consolidation is already happening, I went to check to see what is available on my back up reservation in August and only about half of the resorts are available to book, most are DVC resorts. Everything was available yesterday, not today.


You're actually seeing availability at non-DVC resorts? I can see where it looks like there's availability when I try to modify, but when you click, nothing is actually available except FW and DVC and the DVC are limited availability now where before the lockdown, I could pick any of them. I cannot see anything available if I just go to make a new reservation- just in modify. Not sure why I'm messing with it, we've decided not to go, but still...lol


----------



## Skippyboo

Craig Larson said:


> If capacity is reduced low enough, especially at the start, perhaps they can just give everyone who reserves a spot in HS for the day a time to go to ROTR. Just eliminate the need to get their early and give them the option to reserve your spot before hand.


Or just allow you to do the boarding process without having to physically be in park just need to have a reservation.


----------



## MIChessGuy

One of the new guidelines encourages "contactless" payments, to avoid all the dangers associated with handling cash.  I found out that my Android phone cannot do the Google Pay thing.  However, I noticed that a card I have does display the contactless-payment symbol on it.  Does contactless payment with a card, and not a mobile phone, work at WDW?  Does this normally have to be set up in advance somehow, or does it just work as a built-in feature of the card?


----------



## rdaky

PamNC said:


> I was just joking about this folks ... I certainly wouldn't do this or recommend it.



I get that you were joking. But there WILL be people who medicine themselves up to get into Disney. They already do. They give their kids medication to make it through a flight, through a vacation. People are selfish.


----------



## Sandiz08

cakebaker said:


> You're actually seeing availability at non-DVC resorts? I can see where it looks like there's availability when I try to modify, but when you click, nothing is actually available except FW and DVC and the DVC are limited availability now where before the lockdown, I could pick any of them. I cannot see anything available if I just go to make a new reservation- just in modify. Not sure why I'm messing with it, we've decided not to go, but still...lol


I didn't go past the modification page, just tried to see what showed up. It shows as though the Contemporary, Yacht, Carribean beach, AOA, and one other are available, nothing else besides DVC, I was trying to see dates for August.


----------



## Leigh L

MIChessGuy said:


> One of the new guidelines encourages "contactless" payments, to avoid all the dangers associated with handling cash.  I found out that my Android phone cannot do the Google Wallet thing.  However, I noticed that a card I have does display the contactless-payment symbol on it.  Does contactless payment with a card, and not a mobile phone, work at WDW?  Does this normally have to be set up in advance somehow, or does it just work as a built-in feature of the card?


I imagine this should work (although the details I have no idea how  )
I can't remember where but "contactless' I believe will also includes credit and gift cards. Wish I could remember where I read that! This is what we'll be relying upon, or maybe dip into the magic band waters LOL


----------



## Skippyboo

MIChessGuy said:


> One of the new guidelines encourages "contactless" payments, to avoid all the dangers associated with handling cash.  I found out that my Android phone cannot do the Google Wallet thing.  However, I noticed that a card I have does display the contactless-payment symbol on it.  Does contactless payment with a card, and not a mobile phone, work at WDW?  Does this normally have to be set up in advance somehow, or does it just work as a built-in feature of the card?


The card machine at WDW didn’t even use the insert chip here portion of the reader still had to swipe card. Probably does not have the card tapping ability. You can charge stuff to your magic band if onsite


----------



## cakebaker

Sandiz08 said:


> I didn't go past the modification page, just tried to see what showed up. It shows as though the Contemporary, Yacht, Carribean beach, AOA, and one other are available, nothing else besides DVC, I was trying to see dates for August.


I saw that too, but when I clicked through only DVC and FW actually had availability. Just checked again and I'm back to only DVC and FW. I checked late June, mid July and into August. Clearly, I'm bored.


----------



## Jason_79

Skippyboo said:


> How the heck is the Rise of the Resistance Boarding Group going to work? Especially with a 10am DHS opening,  you don’t want all those people lined up waiting to get into the park and in crowded into holding zones for opening and then in 30 secs all the boarding groups are gone.  Then you have a bunch of people who didn’t get one who now can’t get into another park if park hopping is restricted by the reservation system.
> 
> They need to put some FAQ out ASAP.  The people already had their ADRs, FPs and now is all up in the air.


It goes without saying (and don't need a Disney press release to confirm this) that the old way of gathering outside of Hollywood Studios isn't going to happen anymore.

Any outstanding FP will be cancelled, it's only a matter of time. Upon reopening, based on reservations being required to first enter the parks, then factoring in capacities will be limited, Disney undoubtedly switch back to the old paper fastpass system, but using the magicbands instead. 

See I have figured it all out for everyone, . Obviously just my opinion, let's see what happens.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

disny_luvr said:


> I hate to ask this, but what is the word on water parks? Through reading some threads it appears that they will remain closed, but on the MDE app it’s showing both parks opened on July 11th. Anything official from Disney?



I mean this in the nicest way.....why would you want to go to a water park with this pandemic going on?


----------



## tsme

I guess no breakfast at Epcot for us in September. I’m assuming Disney will just delete our morning ADRS. I’m so not feeling the new hours. We like to get in the parks early before it gets too hot. Honestly, we’re getting close to the breaking point. And I know Disney is trying to keep people safe, but I believe as ours have said it also has something to do with saving money for themselves. Universal isn’t doing all these crazy things. Anyway, I think the breaking point for us will be if we can’t park hop. It’s something we enjoy doing, so the inability to do that will make us cancel. . But I am still holding out hope that Disney will move to more normal things & change back some before September


----------



## maltdizzy

TomorrowlandKD said:


> I mean this in the nicest way.....why would you want to go to a water park with this pandemic going on?



Is it really all that different than a theme park? To play devil's advocate, at least people can stake out a space and lie in the UV radiation, plus the water is chlorinated. I concede that I don't know how they could deal with disinfecting rafts, slides, etc., but then I don't know how themeparks will be able to stay on top of _adequately_ disinfecting hand-rails, ride vehicles, walls, chairs, benches, etc. either.

This said, we are still undecided on our mid-August trip.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

TomorrowlandKD said:


> I mean this in the nicest way.....why would you want to go to a water park with this pandemic going on?



Why would you want to go a theme park with screwed up ride queues, no fireworks or parades, limited hours, can't touch any merch, what a mess and no fun at all.


----------



## GlamMistress

jsand99 said:


> We're DVC and are booked at the end of September.  We haven't purchased tickets yet so I'm wondering how the ticket purchase process is going to work when it resumes and where we will fall on the park reservation priority list.  If every resort on property was 100% booked, would that be over capacity with all those people spread across the four parks?



I'm in the exact same situation. I think this will be interesting to watch going forward. I've been on the fence about my trip regardless - I just really do not want to eat my points.


----------



## cakebaker

GeorgiaHoo said:


> That makes sense to me.  I can't imagine that the water parks are huge money makers for Disney like the parks--people probably aren't spending the same amount of money on food, souvenirs, etc.


I agree, but that makes not opening them a cost cutting measure, not a safety one. All other water parks seem to think it's perfectly safe to open and I can't imagine that if you can open a theme park safely, you can't open a water park safely.


----------



## Craig Larson

Skippyboo said:


> Or just allow you to do the boarding process without having to physically be in park just need to have a reservation.



That could be another option as well. I think they would need to do this for AK with FOP. It has the same issue with thousands of people showing up pre-park open to get on FOP first. If they eliminate the need to go early for that, it will reduce the amount of people showing up for opening.


----------



## Anna H

Aside from the grand opening souvenir store surge, how busy has Disney Springs been?


----------



## katyringo

Jason_79 said:


> It goes without saying (and don't need a Disney press release to confirm this) that the old way of gathering outside of Hollywood Studios isn't going to happen anymore.
> 
> Any outstanding FP will be cancelled, it's only a matter of time. Upon reopening, based on reservations being required to first enter the parks, then factoring in capacities will be limited, Disney undoubtedly switch back to the old paper fastpass system, but using the magicbands instead.
> 
> See I have figured it all out for everyone, . Obviously just my opinion, let's see what happens.



I agree with you. I think they could still use the Fastpass system in place but ditch the pre-booking. Just day of once your in the park.


----------



## yankeesfan123

cakebaker said:


> I agree, but that makes not opening them a cost cutting measure, not a safety one. All other water parks seem to think it's perfectly safe to open and I can't imagine that if you can open a theme park safely, you can't open a water park safely.


Can’t socially distance in a lazy river!


----------



## cakebaker

Anna H said:


> Aside from the grand opening souvenir store surge, how busy has Disney Springs been?


Yulilin is streaming live this morning and it seems much better. They opened WOD at 8am with no lines at all. I'm sure yesterday's fiasco was due to bloggers and vloggers and resellers.


----------



## Crazyhorse

TomorrowlandKD said:


> I mean this in the nicest way.....why would you want to go to a water park with this pandemic going on?


Actually, I feel the exact opposite.  I think a water park is EXACTLY where I'd want to be.  You'll have a nice staked out chair, socially distanced per guidelines....not having to worry about someone behind you in a park line....maybe splurge on the specialty locations..polar patios and the like...food/cocktail service....I think a water park would be great!


----------



## cakebaker

yankeesfan123 said:


> Can’t socially distance in a lazy river!


You can if they limit the number of people going in and you are literally floating in chlorine. If not, then close that portion- but I'd bet money that the lazy river at YC/BC pool is going to be open. But I guess every other water park opening that has one is just reckless. Not opening the water parks, at least one of them, was not a safety measure. It was a cost cutting measure.


----------



## simplestar

jsand99 said:


> We're DVC and are booked at the end of September.  We haven't purchased tickets yet so I'm wondering how the ticket purchase process is going to work when it resumes and where we will fall on the park reservation priority list.  If every resort on property was 100% booked, would that be over capacity with all those people spread across the four parks?


I’m wondering this too. We have reservations for September at WL but we purchase military tickets separately and we haven’t bought the tickets yet.


----------



## hertamaniac

Crazyhorse said:


> Actually, I feel the exact opposite.  I think a water park is EXACTLY where I'd want to be.  You'll have a nice staked out chair, socially distanced per guidelines....not having to worry about someone behind you in a park line....maybe splurge on the specialty locations..polar patios and the like...food/cocktail service....I think a water park would be great!



You got it.  If I really wanted to go to a water park right now during this pandemic, I would choose Discovery Cove.  They already had a capacity limit beforehand and should be able to restrict it even further.


----------



## elle21

TomorrowlandKD said:


> I mean this in the nicest way.....why would you want to go to a water park with this pandemic going on?


Why does anyone want to go anywhere during a pandemic? Because at some point you evaluate the “risks” and decide you’ll be okay doing something you enjoy. At some point you either decide to stay in your house for a year or resume a normal life.


----------



## Azziefan

What do you guys think about world showcase opening? That’s the only thing that if it was closed would cause me not to go... I feel like if they open Epcot they’re going to open world showcase ? Without that there what ?? 7 rides? What are y’all thoughts


----------



## Jroceagles

Azziefan said:


> What do you guys think about world showcase opening? That’s the only thing that if it was closed would cause me not to go... I feel like if they open Epcot they’re going to open world showcase ? Without that there what ?? 7 rides? What are y’all thoughts


yes WS should be open.


----------



## WEDWDW

Azziefan said:


> What do you guys think about world showcase opening? That’s the only thing that if it was closed would cause me not to go... I feel like if they open Epcot they’re going to open world showcase ? Without that there what ?? 7 rides? What are y’all thoughts


JMO but I for sure think WS will,open-I am just wondering if there is time for the Cultural Reps to return by 7-15.


----------



## PamNC

rdaky said:


> I get that you were joking. But there WILL be people who medicine themselves up to get into Disney. They already do. They give their kids medication to make it through a flight, through a vacation. People are selfish.


That's really sad.... oh my god. I can't imagine having that mindset.


----------



## MrsInsG

WEDWDW said:


> JMO but I for sure think WS will,open-I am just wondering if there is time for the Cultural Reps to return by 7-15.



Maybe that's where some of the cast members who otherwise would be without a job (characters, parade techs, etc.) in this interim time frame. There's still no international travel, right?


----------



## Jroceagles

WEDWDW said:


> JMO but I for sure think WS will,open-I am just wondering if there is time for the Cultural Reps to return by 7-15.


probably filled in with other CMs for now.  I assume no Food and Wine this year....UGGG


----------



## Azziefan

WEDWDW said:


> JMO but I for sure think WS will,open-I am just wondering if there is time for the Cultural Reps to return by 7-15.


Do you think they just may put Americans in those parts temporarily


----------



## sheila14

What is this reservation system?  I am assuming they are taking away fast passes and then you would somehow reserve a ride time??


----------



## lanejudy

sheila14 said:


> What is this reservation system?  I am assuming they are taking away fast passes and then you would somehow reserve a ride time??


There will be an "advanced reservation system" to essentially reserve your spot at a specific park on a specific date.  Details of how that works haven't been released.  No info about FP+ but I wouldn't be surprised if those all go poof.


----------



## disny_luvr

TomorrowlandKD said:


> I mean this in the nicest way.....why would you want to go to a water park with this pandemic going on?



I’m not even going to Disney or anywhere for that matter. I was just curious.


----------



## lilypgirl

TomorrowlandKD said:


> I mean this in the nicest way.....why would you want to go to a water park with this pandemic going on?


Why not ? I think it would be safer than going to Wal Mart at this point.


----------



## Lumpy1106

WOW!  This thread has just exploded - kinda TL/DR at this point.  Can I suggest to the OP or the mods or whoever has control - update the first post when FAQ info is updated.  Things like;

What is happening to ADR's especially those that fall outside the new park operating hours
as far as that goes, I know the info is now well known but it keeps getting asked - known typical park hours since they are now the same no matter what date you pick
Any updates on Water parks
any updates on transportation
What is happening to FP+ reservations
What is happening to resorts other than DVC and DFW (those were mentioned in the official announcement)
When will Space 220 open (JK)


----------



## WEDWDW

Azziefan said:


> Do you think they just may put Americans in those parts temporarily


Definitely likely I would think that is a possibility.

Some of the Cultural Reps in WS have told me over the years that some Guests have actually asked them if they are really all Americans who Disney has taught accents!lol

Maybe Disney will actually do this now!lol


----------



## dachsie

GPC0321 said:


> Yeah, the "Social Distancing Squad" or whatever he called it yesterday. It's going to be strange to have CMs telling us to stay apart. Usually they're ordering us to pack ourselves in as close as humanly possible. We may never hear the words, "Please move ALL the way down/forward/over and fill in ALL available space!" again.


Can you imagine what the line for Avatar is going to look like


----------



## cakebaker

dachsie said:


> Can you imagine what the line for Avatar is going to look like


 With that long indoor queue Avatar lines might not be an issue at all. It might not even be open. Things to consider....


----------



## dac7265

Sorry if I have missed this, any thoughts on Food and Wine?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lumpy1106 said:


> WOW!  This thread has just exploded - kinda TL/DR at this point.  Can I suggest to the OP or the mods or whoever has control - update the first post when FAQ info is updated.  Things like;
> 
> What is happening to ADR's especially those that fall outside the new park operating hours
> as far as that goes, I know the info is now well known but it keeps getting asked - known typical park hours since they are now the same no matter what date you pick
> Any updates on Water parks
> any updates on transportation
> What is happening to FP+ reservations
> What is happening to resorts other than DVC and DFW (those were mentioned in the official announcement)
> When will Space 220 open (JK)



Thanks for the feedback.  

I've been trying to think through the best way to handle.  I am somewhat reluctant to be responsible for any sort of FAQ or 'official' info - there are just so many angles to this, individual situations, Disney changes their wording sometimes, etc, and then that becomes a full time job to try to maintain, so on some level the links on post 1 to the 2 main Disney info pages are the best resource for now.   

I need to sit down and think through structure/how best to approach when I get a moment.


----------



## dachsie

TomorrowlandKD said:


> I mean this in the nicest way.....why would you want to go to a water park with this pandemic going on?


Chlorine kills the virus so why not is the Florida heat?


----------



## elgerber

dac7265 said:


> Sorry if I have missed this, any thoughts on Food and Wine?


I don't think anything has been said, but I personally, would not plan on it this year.


----------



## Lumpy1106

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I've been trying to think through the best way to handle.  I am somewhat reluctant to be responsible for any sort of FAQ or 'official' info - there are just so many angles to this, individual situations, Disney changes their wording sometimes, etc, and then that becomes a full time job to try to maintain, so on some level the links on post 1 to the 2 main Disney info pages are the best resource for now.
> 
> I need to sit down and think through structure/how best to approach when I get a moment.


I appreciate it - in fact, THANK YOU!  It doesn't get said enough but at least some of us are aware how thankless it is to be  a mod on a well-used message board.  You guys are killing it - easily the best source of info for all things Disney.


----------



## RWinNOLA

lanejudy said:


> There will be an "advanced reservation system" to essentially reserve your spot at a specific park on a specific date.  Details of how that works haven't been released.  No info about FP+ but I wouldn't be surprised if those all go poof.



Well don’t know if it’s just a temporary glitch but my FP+ reservations did just go “poof” in the MDE app.  Resort reservations for mid July (DVC) still there.


----------



## Sandiz08

All my fast passes are also gone from an early July trip.


----------



## ugagal07

All of my FP are gone from my trip July 19-24.  ADRs are still there.  FP are gone.


----------



## AquaDame

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I've been trying to think through the best way to handle.  I am somewhat reluctant to be responsible for any sort of FAQ or 'official' info - there are just so many angles to this, individual situations, Disney changes their wording sometimes, etc, and then that becomes a full time job to try to maintain, so on some level the links on post 1 to the 2 main Disney info pages are the best resource for now.
> 
> I need to sit down and think through structure/how best to approach when I get a moment.



Personally I think linking to official info is the right choice. 

An easy add might be having a link towards the top to a post in the thread with the current plan, for instance when Disney announced starting their opening, and then update that anchor as events unfold. That way people can skip the outdated information if they wish without guessing which of 208 pages to start at or work their way backward.


----------



## cakebaker

RWinNOLA said:


> Well don’t know if it’s just a temporary glitch but my FP+ reservations did just go “poof” in the MDE app.  Resort reservations for mid July (DVC) still there.


Mine are as well, but it says they can’t be displayed right now. They’re either pooping them or tinkering on the website. Then again, it’s says I’m free to modify any other reservations and that’s not true, so......I love find out a Disney policies and procedures by the changes they make in MDE.


----------



## lilypgirl

My FP’s are gone as well ! End of July


----------



## AquaDame

RWinNOLA said:


> Well don’t know if it’s just a temporary glitch but my FP+ reservations did just go “poof” in the MDE app.  Resort reservations for mid July (DVC) still there.





Sandiz08 said:


> All my fast passes are also gone from an early July trip.





ugagal07 said:


> All of my FP are gone from my trip July 19-24.  ADRs are still there.  FP are gone.



While I'm glad things are finally moving and progressing towards an answer hearing this makes me more nervous than I was before how this will look... FP+ are basically reservations, though there are probably way too many than they can handle right now. If we need reservations to get into the park I suppose it makes sense to start over... I wonder if they'll do something like how Max Pass works over at DL? Its a system they already know and they do have until July 11th to implement it...

Or maybe they'll all come back?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

emilymad said:


> I am hoping so but our reservation starts 7/17 so not much time to see what happens in reality.  We are going to book an offsite hotel as a backup.  No need to pay to be in the Disney bubble if it is miserable.



You may want to keep your eyes open for reports from the DVC resorts and Ft. W as they are starting to open on June 22.  That may give us an indication of how the resorts will operate once more open on July 11.



ilanakan said:


> Any news regarding the NBA and Disney World coming to some kind of agreement for the end of the season?  Could this have had an effect on the decision to open the parks mid-July?



Not yet.  The owners have a meeting tomorrow and then, I believe, plans need to be discussed and agreed upon with the players' association.  They are expecting an announcement on guidelines needed to restart on June 1, so, perhaps we will hear something WDW related sometime next week?  Nothing has been agreed upon yet.


----------



## BrerMama

ugagal07 said:


> All of my FP are gone from my trip July 19-24.  ADRs are still there.  FP are gone.


Me too. July 18-26. If my fastpasses are taken away, that might be the thing that makes me cancel the trip.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I've been trying to think through the best way to handle.  I am somewhat reluctant to be responsible for any sort of FAQ or 'official' info - there are just so many angles to this, individual situations, Disney changes their wording sometimes, etc, and then that becomes a full time job to try to maintain, so on some level the links on post 1 to the 2 main Disney info pages are the best resource for now.
> 
> I need to sit down and think through structure/how best to approach when I get a moment.


I agree that you guys definitely don't want to post our speculations/interpretations as fact in a FAQ.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

AquaDame said:


> While I'm glad things are finally moving and progressing towards an answer hearing this makes me more nervous than I was before how this will look... FP+ are basically reservations, though there are probably way too many than they can handle right now. If we need reservations to get into the park I suppose it makes sense to start over... I wonder if they'll do something like how Max Pass works over at DL? Its a system they already know and they do have until July 11th to implement it...
> 
> Or maybe they'll all come back?


Something like MaxPass makes sense to me.  I think it makes sense to do the same with ADRs, to be honest.  You can't reserve anything except the park you'll be in that day, and you can't make FP/ADRs/join a virtual queue until you physically enter the park.  Otherwise you'll have people doing things like reserving AK in the morning, but then trying to get into MK that evening because they have a Crystal Palace ADR (if they temporarily get rid of park hopping like some have speculated, at least).


----------



## GPC0321

cakebaker said:


> With that long indoor queue Avatar lines might not be an issue at all. It might not even be open. Things to consider....


I thought there was talk of them expanding virtual queues across the parks?


----------



## Nick6300

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Something like MaxPass makes sense to me.  I think it makes sense to do the same with ADRs, to be honest.  You can't reserve anything except the park you'll be in that day, and you can't make FP/ADRs/join a virtual queue until you physically enter the park.  Otherwise you'll have people doing things like reserving AK in the morning, but then trying to get into MK that evening because they have a Crystal Palace ADR (if they temporarily get rid of park hopping like some have speculated, at least).


Maxpass makes sense but people already bought tickets, how would they get everyone to pay extra for Maxpass?


----------



## KrazeeK120

cakebaker said:


> Just as an aside....If I were going, I’d toss the cloth masks in the trash. Disposables are lighter weight, cheap and you can toss and replace several times a day. I don’t get the fascination with cloth masks.



I may try to find some disposable masks for vacation because they would be easier. But on a day-to-day basis, the cloth mask is more cost effective, seeing as we have to wear them anytime we go to an indoor location. Also, when face coverings were made mandatory in my state, disposable ones were really hard to find. I’m not sure if they’re easier now - I haven’t checked lately since I have my cloth mask.


----------



## katyringo

Nick6300 said:


> Maxpass makes sense but people already bought tickets, how would they get everyone to pay extra for Maxpass?



Disneyworld's "4th Fastpass" system is basically maxpass. They just make it free. MAxpass at disneyland currently costs $20 per day.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Nick6300 said:


> Maxpass makes sense but people already bought tickets, how would they get everyone to pay extra for Maxpass?


I don't mean that they'd have to pay extra, I meant similar to Maxpass in that you can't book anything until you physically enter the park.  It's something they already have set up on the IT side for the most part (Maxpass, ROTR boarding groups), so maybe it wouldn't be too difficult to extend that to dining reservations too.  Just a thought.


----------



## AquaDame

Nick6300 said:


> Maxpass makes sense but people already bought tickets, how would they get everyone to pay extra for Maxpass?



I assume they'd do it for free since it would be used for crowd control on their end. Someone else mentioned virtual queues though and that might make more sense... Ive never been to WDW when that was in use so I forgot about it!


----------



## Nick6300

katyringo said:


> Disneyworld's "4th Fastpass" system is basically maxpass. They just make it free. MAxpass at disneyland currently costs $20 per day.


sorry, I was just being sarcastic. If they really get rid of advance FPs, I hope they have some good early EMHs or it really reduces the incentive to stay on property.


----------



## Violetspider

To add to the speculation, those whose fast pass window opened this morning (July 27th arrival), were unable to book any. The system is not operating for new fast passes. Between that and our existing ones being wiped, I would say something new/old is planned for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Nick6300

AquaDame said:


> I assume they'd do it for free since it would be used for crowd control on their end. Someone else mentioned virtual queues though and that might make more sense... Ive never been to WDW when that was in use so I forgot about it!


virtual queues, as in the boarding groups like RotR, for everything?


----------



## AquaDame

Nick6300 said:


> sorry, I was just being sarcastic. If they really get rid of advance FPs, I hope they have some good early EMHs or it really reduces the incentive to stay on property.



I also suspect resort stays will be given priority when booking parks... (I am not a theme park mod so please do not take this suspicion anymore seriously than from any other poster!) ..can you imagine a concierge or regular guest at a Deluxe NOT getting into a park in a given day?


----------



## Anna H

1. Did they say capacity would be limited at hotels? It seems like that goes hand in hand since nobody wants to stay on site without being promised park entry. All the more reason why I'm so baffled by the availabilities. 

2. What is the most trusted source for immediate updates? I wonder how they will communicate with people who have already reservations. I still don't know if my reservation was considered valid since I opted to pay in full later. 

So many basic questions along with the specific ones.


----------



## AquaDame

Nick6300 said:


> virtual queues, as in the boarding groups like RotR, for everything?



yeah, earlier someone mentioned that was a rumor. 

I think I am contributing to getting this thread offtrack though for which I apologize..! None of this is announced!


----------



## Nick6300

AquaDame said:


> I also suspect resort stays will be given priority when booking parks... (I am not a theme park mod so please do not take this suspicion anymore seriously than from any other poster!) ..can you imagine a concierge or regular guest at a Deluxe NOT getting into a park in a given day?


If they give Deluxe guests higher priority, it would make more Cents (and dollars) for them. But I think we'd figure out that they were discriminating.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Anna H said:


> 1. Did they say capacity would be limited at hotels? It seems like that goes hand in hand since nobody wants to stay on site without being promised park entry. All the more reason why I'm so baffled by the availabilities.
> 
> 2. What is the most trusted source for immediate updates? I wonder how they will communicate with people who have already reservations. I still don't know if my reservation was considered valid since I opted to pay in full later.
> 
> So many basic questions along with the specific ones.


For #2, I'd say the Disney Parks Blog.  If it's not there, I'd still consider it a rumor.  Right after the task force meeting they published all the stuff they presented there.


----------



## Violetspider

AquaDame said:


> I also suspect resort stays will be given priority when booking parks... (I am not a theme park mod so please do not take this suspicion anymore seriously than from any other poster!) ..can you imagine a concierge or regular guest at a Deluxe NOT getting into a park in a given day?


I'm trying to gear up for not being able to just walk over to MK from BLT whenever I feel like because my daily park reservation was at AK. Not sure I'm going to happily adjust.


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

cakebaker said:


> Reservations were open to book after the announcement. I was watching the task force meeting with my reservation page open. When they announced the date, I went to my reservations and started looking at extending or changing my dates. Our check out day was July 11. lol How much luck do I have??? At any rate, I looked around and played with dates until the meeting was near over. I could have easily modified or made a new reservation. I'm not sure when they actually locked down reservations, but I was  playing with mine until at least the end of the meeting with no problems. Ultimately, I chose not to modify, but the point is, I could have.
> 
> That said, who knows how it would've turned out had I made any changes. It would appear they are prioritizing resort guests for entry and it may well be date based. I would've been good with my original dates as they were booked many months ago, but those who just added are probably way down the line and may end up not getting reservations to the parks. It's all muddled right now as it has been for months, but I'd be worried if I just booked for July yesterday


I did the same thing. I had July 12-17 booked, but I didn’t want to be there with only some if the parks open, so I rebooked to August before 11am. By the time I went to modify some of my ADRs based the idea of no hopping, they had already taken the reservation system down.


----------



## PamNC

BrerMama said:


> Me too. July 18-26. If my fastpasses are taken away, that might be the thing that makes me cancel the trip.


Maybe with the park reservation system they will have in place you won't need fast passes... not crowded... no fastpass. Just a thought.


----------



## PamNC

katyringo said:


> Disneyworld's "4th Fastpass" system is basically maxpass. They just make it free. MAxpass at disneyland currently costs $20 per day.


What is a maxpass?


----------



## Violetspider

PamNC said:


> What is a maxpass?


It's just like the original paper fast pass system only you pay extra to obtain fast passes on your phone. No need to walk to the ride to get the paper.

Edit to add: I doubt WDW would charge an extra daily fee for this since we are not getting our usual pre-booked fast passes.


----------



## goofynut41

GPC0321 said:


> I thought there was talk of them expanding virtual queues across the parks?


I dont like the virtual lines... not if you have to go to every park at 6:00 to get one...


----------



## Violetspider

goofynut41 said:


> I dont like the virtual lines... not if you have to go to every park at 6:00 to get one...


Agreed! A MaxPass system, at least for headliners, favors those that like to rope drop as well.


----------



## Anna H

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> I did the same thing. I had July 12-17 booked, but I didn’t want to be there with only some if the parks open, so I rebooked to August before 11am. By the time I went to modify some of my ADRs based the idea of no hopping, they had already taken the reservation system down.



Our trip isn't until August and we never did any dining reservations because everything was available as of a few days ago. We figured we still had time.  Ooops.


----------



## DurangoJim

Says they just can’t display the FPs. I still have hope.


----------



## fenrir58

brockash said:


> I think it'd be pretty easy and have seen Disney do it many times (generally for a paid premium spot) to block off every other row or to easily space out parties or even just have a set open/closed space throughout the seating etc.  It really isn't that hard...they could easily do it with any seating area if they want.


What about the CM’s? In terms of the effects for the shows, wouldn’t those possibly put the workers in too close of quarters?


----------



## SarahC97

You know what I'm wondering about? Pre-show stuff. Like the two pre-shows for FOP. I assume those will just be bypassed?


----------



## katyringo

Maxpass really only favors rope dropers because you can get more in a day. but there is a timed amount between when you can book another one. headliner fast passes regualry available until 1-3pm at dinseyland even on busy busy days. dinseyworld could also continue to follow the tier rules.


----------



## brockash

fenrir58 said:


> What about the CM’s? In terms of the effects for the shows, wouldn’t those possibly put the workers in too close of quarters?


I think they could def. make adjustments so the parts with CM's were separated by at least 6 ft.   Of course it wouldn't be as good as the regular show, but it'd be a lot better than nothing.

I think making adjustments like that where it's truly only for the safety of ppl. is fully supported...it's the reducing for money part, especially when smaller businesses aren't cutting as much where it feels like a slap in the face and like the full paying customer is being taken advantage of.  

Of course things won't be exactly the same and no one expects there not to be things that aren't as good as they used to be due to the virus, but there's a difference between cutting due to safety and cutting due to $$.  The reduced hrs and not opening water parks is a prime example of Disney cutting because they don't feel they'll get enough $$ out of it.  - That has nothing to do with safety.  Obviously it's a fine line because they do have to be money conscious as well, just like all companies, but in my opinion they're just taking advantage and trimming way more than needed.


----------



## TommyJK

katyringo said:


> Disneyworld's "4th Fastpass" system is basically maxpass. They just make it free. MAxpass at disneyland currently costs $20 per day.



It should also be noted that MaxPass for $20 at DLR also comes with unlimited PhotoPass included


----------



## hereforthechurros

PamNC said:


> What is a maxpass?


Disneyland's version of FastPass. You can choose rides basically one at a time once you're in the gate, rather than scheduling three ahead of time.


----------



## Tiggr88

I believe someone asked about the NBA. As of yesterday, it doesn't appear that there will be a decision Friday and therefore this may drag on for a while. Not sure what that means to the resorts.

While NBA’s Board of Governors meet with Adam Silver on Friday, there’s no current expectation for a decision on a finalized return-to-play plan to emerge from the session, sources tell ESPN. Talks on incorporating the three most serious plans remain ongoing with NBPA and teams.
11:28 AM · May 27, 2020·Twitter for iPhone


----------



## Tiggr88

Any process like MaxPass or the RoTR virtual queue that doesn't allow you to make a reservation until you are physically in the park will only make RD worse. It disincentives anyone from arriving later and penalizes anyone who wants to arrive later. That is always the trade-off with the benefits of the "old" FP and "new" FP+ process. Unless they somehow spread the reservations out during the day.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

SarahC97 said:


> You know what I'm wondering about? Pre-show stuff. Like the two pre-shows for FOP. I assume those will just be bypassed?


I hope so lol


----------



## Violetspider

Tiggr88 said:


> I believe someone asked about the NBA. As of yesterday, it doesn't appear that there will be a decision Friday and therefore this may drag on for a while. Not sure what that means to the resorts.
> 
> While NBA’s Board of Governors meet with Adam Silver on Friday, there’s no current expectation for a decision on a finalized return-to-play plan to emerge from the session, sources tell ESPN. Talks on incorporating the three most serious plans remain ongoing with NBPA and teams.
> 11:28 AM · May 27, 2020·Twitter for iPhone


What about the DLP system. For an extra fee (I'm not suggest Disney charge for this BTW because that would be wrong right now), you get a guaranteed ride on a list of headliners and other rides? Why not let each guest choose from a selection of guaranteed sets of rides which would then appear on their MDE as fast passes or something like that?? Too crazy?


----------



## SarahC97

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I hope so lol


Right? Been there, done that!


----------



## ToyStory3

Hi - I'm trying to follow all of the updates but want to confirm I'm understanding correctly.  We have a reservation at AKL from 7/18-7/21.  We had not yet bought tickets.  Does that mean we are out and will not be able to get into the parks now? Thanks!


----------



## brockash

ToyStory3 said:


> Hi - I'm trying to follow all of the updates but want to confirm I'm understanding correctly.  We have a reservation at AKL from 7/18-7/21.  We had not yet bought tickets.  Does that mean we are out and will not be able to get into the parks now? Thanks!


Unfortunately, no one really knows yet....Disney hasn't released specifics like that.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ToyStory3 said:


> Hi - I'm trying to follow all of the updates but want to confirm I'm understanding correctly.  We have a reservation at AKL from 7/18-7/21.  We had not yet bought tickets.  Does that mean we are out and will not be able to get into the parks now? Thanks!



Unfortunately we don't know that level of detail yet.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Things I would like answers to in the coming days/weeks in no particular order:
1. Character Dining Experiences (My initial guess is they are done or at the very least going to be heavily modified and not have the same level of character interaction) - I'd be a little bummed to have this go, was so excited to get Topolino's Terrace for breakfast for this trip.
2. The Pre-Arrival reservation process - Literally tell me something more specific is all I want Disney
3. Extra Magic Hours (I know they are still listed on the park hours schedule but are they really going to be in place or is all of that still in flux)
4. FastPass system (my fastpass day is next tuesday and i don't foresee them bringing it back up until they have the pre-arrival reservation system in place and guests are notified of the process
5. Dining in the Parks - Are ADRs going to be honored if you get the park you choose, or is it going to change the system of how it operates for any TS establishment within the parks

Just want this information in the next 2 weeks personally. No later than 30 days prior to the reopening date of the parks IMO.


----------



## Shellbells

Did anyone see the interview Bob Chapek gave on Good Morning America this morning?
An article I read about it said that he said for anyone lucky enough to get into the reservation system they would have significantly less wait times due to less people. 
Which is great...but I'm more interested in how people get into the reservation system to begin with.


----------



## yulilin3

I have been out all day, was at DS again this morning and there was no one there. I actually arrived at the Orange Garage at 8:15am fully prepared to get in line and wait until 10am when WoD was scheduled to open. I was met by CM by the coke store getting my phone number to get callbacks to both WoD and Co-Op. So I started walking toward WoD and to my surprise it had been opened since 8am, I talked to a CM who got a call early this morning asking if he was able to clock in earlier, they decided to open 2 hours before schedule because of what happened yesterday.
The store this way is a dream, seriously very few people around, I left at aboout 10am and walked into the Co-Op, again super empty


----------



## Skippyboo

Shellbells said:


> Did anyone see the interview Bob Chapek gave on Good Morning America this morning?
> An article I read about it said that he said for anyone lucky enough to get into the reservation system they would have significantly less wait times due to less people.
> Which is great...but I'm more interested in how people get into the reservation system to begin with.


Yeah but what’s the process to get a reservation Bob?  It’s is just a random luck of draw. Can’t see people onsite wanting to spend all that money and have no guarantee to get in a park during their trip.


----------



## tsme

Shellbells said:


> Did anyone see the interview Bob Chapek gave on Good Morning America this morning?
> An article I read about it said that he said for anyone lucky enough to get into the reservation system they would have significantly less wait times due to less people.
> Which is great...but I'm more interested in how people get into the reservation system to begin with.



What does he mean lucky enough? Can you imagine the roar of anger if people staying at Disney owned resort can not get into a park during their stay. Pitchforks would be broken out!


----------



## SarahC97

Skippyboo said:


> Yeah but what’s the process to get a reservation Bob?  It’s is just a random luck of draw. Can’t see people onsite wanting to spend all that money and have no guarantee to get in a park during their trip.


I assume (and you know what they say about assuming) that if you have an onsite reservation, you're going to get into a park. At least, I hope that's the case because you're totally right -- if I can't get into a park each day of my vacation, then there's no point in going.


----------



## Caiman86

MIChessGuy said:


> One of the new guidelines encourages "contactless" payments, to avoid all the dangers associated with handling cash.  I found out that my Android phone cannot do the Google Pay thing.  However, I noticed that a card I have does display the contactless-payment symbol on it.  Does contactless payment with a card, and not a mobile phone, work at WDW?  Does this normally have to be set up in advance somehow, or does it just work as a built-in feature of the card?



Contactless credit cards function just like Google Pay and Apple Pay. Any credit card with the contactless symbol can be tapped on the reader just like a phone. This applies to anywhere that accepts contactless payments, including WDW. You shouldn't have to do any setup on the card; it should just work out of the box.


----------



## brockash

tsme said:


> What does he mean lucky enough? Can you imagine the roar of anger if people staying at Disney owned resort can not get into a park during their stay. Pitchforks would be broken out!


Right?  and then all this stuff about making it sound like there'd be little to no wait for anything...ummm really??? how low are they seriously going to put "capacity" because 40-50% capacity can still have pretty long waits for lots of rides during normal operating hrs.  Now with the extreme reduced hrs and I'm sure limited "experiences" the low # of ppl they'd have to let in for us to be so lucky they'd never agree to due to $$.  

This guy seems like he shouldn't be on tv or speak for the company...he rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## courtney1188

wilkydelts said:


> @osufeth24 This whole thread is quickly spiraling out of control with everything from complaints, rumors, thousand questions with no answers, and the same repeated postings from people not reading a couple pages back.


Yep. Let's remember this is the on-topic thread, guys. I'm not a mod, but just letting people know there are other threads that do NOT say on topic posts only in the title - they would be a better place for some of this.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

A slight change to the reopening info on Disney’s websites today...  wondering what this means.  Resort hotels now not showing for July 11th on the bottom update which showed up this morning in place of yesterday’s posted info (top)


----------



## PamNC

hereforthechurros said:


> Disneyland's version of FastPass. You can choose rides basically one at a time once you're in the gate, rather than scheduling three ahead of time.


Thanks - that's a good idea. as long as it's free LOL


----------



## yulilin3

a couple of reminders:
We got confirmation of SDL reopening only 6 days before it did, along with information on their reservation system and how to do that. I don't think we will see info on this for another couple of weeks, or at least until CM are back at work training
Please let's keep this thread on topic, which I understand is hard because the announcement yesterday gave us maybe more questions than answers.
For thoughts, predictions, and theories go to the News and Rumor thread


----------



## mrsap

OnceUponATime15 said:


> A slight change to the reopening info on Disney’s websites today...  wondering what this means.  Resort hotels now not showing for July 11th on the bottom update which showed up this morning in place of yesterday’s posted info (top)
> 
> View attachment 497592



I noticed that, too! I was trying to help  answer someone’s question earlier by copying and pasting the text, and I noticed it was omitted! Weird.


----------



## Nick6300

tsme said:


> What does he mean lucky enough? Can you imagine the roar of anger if people staying at Disney owned resort can not get into a park during their stay. Pitchforks would be broken out!



Riots without masks, so their shouting isn't muffled in any way!

That's why I joked earlier that for perceived overbooked stays, they better not favor the Deluxe people for their park reservations lottery. We're usually Value people (Pop this time), occasionally Modest. We'd be a cheaper cancellation for them.


----------



## Caiman86

PamNC said:


> Thanks - that's a good idea. as long as it's free LOL



I agree that a MaxPass-style system would work well during this time at WDW. It would not surprise me if they shelve the current FP+ system for something else.

Disneyland is still pretty old school in a number of areas. Paper park tickets with no magic bands, traditional turnstiles, no FP+. Attractions still have the paper FastPass distribution kiosks. MaxPass there is an optional daily add-on to essentially not have to physically go to the distribution kiosks and use your phone to get FPs instead.


----------



## Nick6300

brockash said:


> Right?  and then all this stuff about making it sound like there'd be little to no wait for anything...ummm really??? how low are they seriously going to put "capacity" because 40-50% capacity can still have pretty long waits for lots of rides during normal operating hrs.  Now with the extreme reduced hrs and I'm sure limited "experiences" the low # of ppl they'd have to let in for us to be so lucky they'd never agree to due to $$.
> 
> This guy seems like he shouldn't be on tv or speak for the company...he rubs me the wrong way.


I think Bob kept repeating in prior interviews that he liked how Shanghai was running their reopening, and I think they started at like 30% of normal 80,000 attendance (up to 24,000 guests/day), before gradual step-ups of 5,000 (I think mentioned).


----------



## Flamingeaux

How does SDL reservation system work?  What time range for entry into the park?  How far in advance can you make your park reservations?  Can you pick your time to enter the park?


----------



## yulilin3

Flamingeaux said:


> How does SDL reservation system work?  What time range for entry into the park?  How far in advance can you make your park reservations?  Can you pick your time to enter the park?


https://www.shanghaidisneyresort.com/en/
Just out of curiosity I went on the website the day and time they were selling the tickets for first day, and the site crashed on me a couple of times, and when I finally got on it, about 5 min after they had started selling, all day tickets for opening day were gone


----------



## DurangoJim

Looks like FPs are visible again.


----------



## lilypgirl

My fast passes are all back !


----------



## fenrir58

Fast passes are back in my account. Were gone earlier


----------



## GADisneyDad14

How depressing is the FP park selection screen on 7/11.  Guess the programmers never needed to write something for when a park is actually closed.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

GADisneyDad14 said:


> How depressing is the FP park selection screen on 7/11.  Guess the programmers never needed to write something for when a park is actually closed.
> 
> View attachment 497599



hahah amazing!


----------



## kylenne

GADisneyDad14 said:


> For those that go frequently and don't need that 'perfect' experience and perhaps those of the mindset that the parks have grown too crowded over the last few years, this could possibly be a great time to go.



If antibody testing were more reliable and I could actually confirm my hunch that I had the virus in mid-March right when it started exploding in NYC, and I didn't have a high risk person at home, I might think about a late summer/early fall trip "just to see". As an AP holder who goes frequently enough that a lesser park experience wouldn't necessarily be a deterrent, I would honestly be fascinated to see a post-C19 WDW in the age of social distancing. Historical curiosity if anything.

This is a perfect example to me of being careful what you wish for though. What was the #1 complaint about the parks prior to all this, after price? Crowds, crowds, crowds. Some even openly rooted for a recession to "thin" them. I'm guessing a lot of folks want to walk back some of that sentiment now.


----------



## osufeth24

Just came across this

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/annu...rn-to-walt-disney-world-during-soft-openings/
If I had to guess for AP , it'll be like what it was for GE preview , premium and platinum members, wonder if I can go ahead and upgrade to Platinum LOL


----------



## GADisneyDad14

osufeth24 said:


> Just came across this
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/annu...rn-to-walt-disney-world-during-soft-openings/
> If I had to guess for AP , it'll be like what it was for GE preview , premium and platinum members, wonder if I can go ahead and upgrade to Platinum LOL



I usually like BlogM (and I'm not being critical of you posting this), but that is such a click-baity headline - with the punchline towards the bottom that 'affinity groups' is Disney speak for groups such as AP & DVC, but then goes on to say no announcements have actually been made.

While I don't doubt there will be previews, seems a little misleading at this very moment.


----------



## osufeth24

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I usually like BlogM (and I'm not being critical of you posting this), but that is such a click-bait headline.



Guess that's what I get for just quickly scanning the article


----------



## Skippyboo

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I usually like BlogM (and I'm not being critical of you posting this), but that is such a click-bait headline.


Isn’t what most of what Disney is putting out to public basically click bait. There is no details.


----------



## Anna H

As someone who straddles the line between common sense precautions and germaphobia, one of my concerns is transferring germs when picking up food at QS or waiters not washing their hands after handling money. It's not that I necessarily think it's the greatest of risks but it kind of negates a lot of what they do if people who touch their masks off and on all day can contaminate food service counters. I like how resort food courts already have the sanitizer right there but almost everyone  ignores it. I wouldn't mind seeing a CM there to encourage it


----------



## yulilin3

Skippyboo said:


> Isn’t what most of what Disney is putting out to public basically click bait. There is no details.


I have had to do this for a living. Disney putting out whatever info (or lack thereof) is not click bait
Fansites write articles like these for people to visit the page and they generate income just by the click. After having done this for a while (and hating every click bait article I put out there) I always now go to the source of information, which is DPB or the WDW site
Just wanted to add that these fansites have to make a living, I'm not against that, I just go straight to Disney if I want Disney information


----------



## SMRT-1

Not sure if this qualifies as "operations" info, so please delete if it's off-topic.

My wife's ticket for our December 2020 trip has had it's expiration date changed to September 26, 2021. However, strangely, my ticket still has it's original 14-day expiration date.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SMRT-1 said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as "operations" info, so please delete if it's off-topic.
> 
> My wife's ticket for our December 2020 trip has had it's expiration date changed to September 26, 2021. However, strangely, my ticket still has it's original 14-day expiration date.



Yeah, there have been some reports from this afternoon (in other threads) about erratic expiration date changes.  It appears something is up, but it hasn't stopped moving yet in terms of what they are doing so not sure exactly what is going on at the moment.


----------



## Buzzster

Was able to modify my resort reservation today from July 6 to July 20. Fast passes, however, will not move from original dates.  Something weird going on.


----------



## PPFlight75

GADisneyDad14 said:


> How depressing is the FP park selection screen on 7/11.  Guess the programmers never needed to write something for when a park is actually closed.
> 
> View attachment 497599


At least AK has EMH though!


----------



## Katrina Y

Buzzster said:


> Was able to modify my resort reservation today from July 6 to July 20. Fast passes, however, will not move from original dates.  Something weird going on.


Just curious, where are you staying? My reservation is July 7th at Fort Wilderness Cabins and its says I cannot modify it at this time.


----------



## MomOTwins

Katrina Y said:


> Just curious, where are you staying? My reservation is July 7th at Fort Wilderness Cabins and its says I cannot modify it at this time.


Had to be a system glitch for that pp I would think. My ability to modify was locked down when they made the announcement, and when I called in yesterday I was told no modifications were allowed (I wanted to change my package to remove the water park tickets and add theme park days to replace the water park days).


----------



## cakebaker

Katrina Y said:


> Just curious, where are you staying? My reservation is July 7th at Fort Wilderness Cabins and its says I cannot modify it at this time.


As far as I know, the only reservations that can be modified are those with a check out date of 7/11 or later. I have that and can modify to any available DVC or FW. It doesn’t matter what your current reservation is, mine is the YC. It only matters when you check out or in- the 11th. I agree,  had to be a glitch.


----------



## Buzzster

Katrina Y said:


> Just curious, where are you staying? My reservation is July 7th at Fort Wilderness Cabins and its says I cannot modify it at this time.


We are at the Cabins too. I got that message yesterday but today it went thru.  Who knows what is going on. I called them and the agent was like “ you may be able to modify online before we even know”


----------



## Buzzster

I took park hoppers off for now. The shortened hours make me think that is less of a value now. Might change it closer in


----------



## emmabelle

Just checked and my son and his wives ticket are now good until 9/26/21.  Our trip was 6/28 to 7/4


----------



## Katrina Y

cakebaker said:


> As far as I know, the only reservations that can be modified are those with a check out date of 7/11 or later. I have that and can modify to any available DVC or FW. It doesn’t matter what your current reservation is, mine is the YC. It only matters when you check out or in- the 11th. I agree,  had to be a glitch.


My check out day is July 16th, the cast member said it cannot be modified at this time. He isn’t sure if the FW cabins are included which is where I am,  he thought it might only include FW campsites. Are you able to book the FW cabins?


----------



## Katrina Y

Buzzster said:


> I took park hoppers off for now. The shortened hours make me think that is less of a value now. Might change it closer in


Did you have the Dining recovery included in your packages? Maybe that is why I can’t modify because it doesn’t exist now.


----------



## cakebaker

Katrina Y said:


> My check out day is July 16th, the cast member said it cannot be modified at this time. He isn’t sure if the FW cabins are included which is where I am,  he thought it might only include FW campsites. Are you able to book the FW cabins?


They were available, yes. I didn’t take anything to completion. Have you tried modifying online? You should be able to. My reservation was for the Yacht Cl.


----------



## Buzzster

No dining recover. They have not communicated anything. My original ressie was July 6-11. Curious to see what happens.


----------



## Katrina Y

cakebaker said:


> They were available, yes. I didn’t take anything to completion. Have you tried modifying online? You should be able to. My reservation was for the Yacht Cl.


This is what mine says.


----------



## Katrina Y

cakebaker said:


> They were available, yes. I didn’t take anything to completion. Have you tried modifying online? You should be able to. My reservation was for the Yacht Cl.


This is what mine says.


----------



## surfergrl31

My recent set of dates were from July 8th-17th 3 rooms, 2 reservation numbers. I called DRC and had them update to July 15th-24th, well they locked the system down in the middle of this so now we have two rooms on one reservation with the correct dates and 1 room which has my ds(18) & ds (16) on the old dates. Sadly, we can’t modify it and no one at DRC can either.


----------



## brockash

SMRT-1 said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as "operations" info, so please delete if it's off-topic.
> 
> My wife's ticket for our December 2020 trip has had it's expiration date changed to September 26, 2021. However, strangely, my ticket still has it's original 14-day expiration date.


Is that their way of telling you her ticket won't be able to get into the parks until next year?  lol...I'm kidding, but it would fit their tactics in communication over the last few months.


----------



## cakebaker

Katrina Y said:


> This is what mine says.


Was it a package? I’ve never seen that before on a room only.


----------



## smwisc

emmabelle said:


> Just checked and my son and his wives ticket are now good until 9/26/21.  Our trip was 6/28 to 7/4


 Mine too, and ours were originally July 7 - 20!  That's great news for us since we had already decided not to go this summer.  I hope it's for real and not a glitch.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Really more of a Restaurants board topic, but seemed noteworthy and something I hadn’t seen mentioned:

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...-gift-cards-and-more-in-my-disney-experience/


----------



## osufeth24

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Really more of a Restaurants board topic, but seemed noteworthy and something I hadn’t seen mentioned:
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...-gift-cards-and-more-in-my-disney-experience/



Im assuming too they'll have a way where anyone can pay using their magicband instead of those just on resorts?


----------



## Katrina Y

cakebaker said:


> Was it a package? I’ve never seen that before on a room only.


Yes, it is a package. I have the Dining Recovery Package. Yesterday there was another link which said change your reservation. They took that away last night.


----------



## Leigh L

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Really more of a Restaurants board topic, but seemed noteworthy and something I hadn’t seen mentioned:
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...-gift-cards-and-more-in-my-disney-experience/


Thank you @GADisneyDad14!! I was looking for this information a few hours ago 
(Hoping it would happen)


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

I’m curious too since the Disney Visa has the  touchless feature. You can tap and go now. Happy to see the gift cards can be used.


----------



## katyringo

Carley is usually a pretty reliable source..


----------



## courtney1188

I'm seeing info on FB that travel agents received something saying that all FP, dining reservations, and experience bookings will be cancelled. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## yulilin3

courtney1188 said:


> I'm seeing info on FB that travel agents received something saying that all FP, dining reservations, and experience bookings will be cancelled. Can anyone verify this?


for what period of time? We can't really verify anything other than what Disney already reported and that's on their website, other than that everything else is rumor. But I assume all reservations prior to July 11th will be cancelled


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

https://mickeyblog.com/2020/05/28/w...es-new-reservations-system-being-implemented/


----------



## yulilin3

katyringo said:


> Carley is usually a pretty reliable source..
> 
> View attachment 497651


I mean this is what Disney has posted already, since yesterday right?


----------



## zemmer

yulilin3 said:


> I mean this is what Disney has posted already, since yesterday right?


But I’m taking this as they’re canceling for everyone, even as far as November ADRs. I had thought they were only canceling until July 11.


----------



## courtney1188

katyringo said:


> Carley is usually a pretty reliable source..
> 
> View attachment 497651



Didn't see yours when I posted mine! Ugh. So that means those of us who woke up early and secured the dining and FPs we wanted now have the same chance as anyone else with a resort reservation. Good luck to the phone CMs - I see a lot of angry phone calls coming their way. I won't be one of them since there isn't much of a point, but I am not happy.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I mean this is what Disney has posted already, since yesterday right?





yulilin3 said:


> I mean this is what Disney has posted already, since yesterday right?



according tot he news sites, it's all reservations in 2020


----------



## courtney1188

yulilin3 said:


> I mean this is what Disney has posted already, since yesterday right?


How so? I hadn't seen anything saying those of us with dining and FP reservations for after they opened would have those go away. Many of us were hoping those meant we would automatically receive a reservation to gain entrance to those parks.


----------



## yulilin3

So here's the wording from mde, not sure how that's different,  again these are not news sites they are fan sites,  they may be right but we can't take it as fact until Disney says



"after that time period" Disney didn't put a  date, so it may very well be July or August or November, whatever time period they chose


----------



## courtney1188

yulilin3 said:


> for what period of time? We can't really verify anything other than what Disney already reported and that's on their website, other than that everything else is rumor. But I assume all reservations prior to July 11th will be cancelled



The notice travel agents received says it is for EVERYTHING. All reservations currently booked.


----------



## Katrina Y

smwisc said:


> Mine too, and ours were originally July 7 - 20!  That's great news for us since we had already decided not to go this summer.  I hope it's for real and not a glitch.


Those are the exact dates on my tickets, but my dates haven’t been change. Just curious if you have a package deal or did buy your tickets separately? We have a package.


----------



## courtney1188

yulilin3 said:


> So here's the wording from mde, not sure how that's different,  again these are not news sites they are fan sites,  they may be right but we can't take it as fact until Disney says
> 
> View attachment 497652



Here's the wording on the e-mail travel agents received. So no matter how late in the year your trip is booked, sounds like you are affected. Being that the year they put is 2021 (which seems strange to me since they're not even selling packages for 2021!)


----------



## yulilin3

courtney1188 said:


> The notice travel agents received says it is for EVERYTHING. All reservations currently booked.


yes, I believe they will reopen with only DVC


----------



## courtney1188

yulilin3 said:


> yes, I believe they will reopen with only DVC


And Fort Wilderness. But this is less about the resorts (we don't really know what is going on there yet) and more about everyone losing their Fastpasses and dining reservations, whether their trip was booked in July, September, December, etc.


----------



## Jroceagles

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> https://mickeyblog.com/2020/05/28/w...es-new-reservations-system-being-implemented/


Wow.  So all that planning and getting up early to book dining for nada.  Uggggggggg


----------



## yulilin3

courtney1188 said:


> Here's the wording on the e-mail travel agents received. So no matter how late in the year your trip is booked, sounds like you are affected. Being that the year they put is 2021 (which seems strange to me since they're not even selling packages for 2021!)


yeah, they said that they would be adjusting reservations and experiences in the DPB that didn't really say anything but said a lot. This is what they are doing, people who had a resort reservation will get first dibbs to book again.
Why are they doing it this way? IDK but it could be to actually give people that want to come an opportunity to book. A lot of people hold on to reservations until last minute and then decide not to show, if Disney is going to control capacity they need to know who is actually showing up.
It is real bad costumer service on their part, but logistically it might be the best way to have actual numbers in hand before each day


----------



## 20yBWDW

So does that mean if we have a reservation booked under free dining for September, they will cancel the dining plan, and we can choose between keeping the reservation at the same price, without dining, or rebook for a later date with a 35% discount? I'm confused by the "later date" language.


----------



## osufeth24

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/
here's the official word

Sounds like dining reservations will now be 60 day in advance instead of 180 from now on (even when things return to normal)


----------



## courtney1188

osufeth24 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/
> here's the official word
> 
> Sounds like dining reservations will now be 60 day in advance instead of 180 from now on (even when things return to normal)


Interesting note about changing reservation planning from 180 days out to 60 days out going forward. I wonder if that will be a permanent change. I don't mind the 180 days as we live far away and always plan far in advance, but I know for many, having to do that is a source of frustration that is unique to Disney. (and now I'm realizing you literally just said that - sorry! My brain is frazzled right now.)


----------



## Jroceagles

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, they said that they would be adjusting reservations and experiences in the DPB that didn't really say anything but said a lot. This is what they are doing, people who had a resort reservation will get first dibbs to book again.
> Why are they doing it this way? IDK but it could be to actually give people that want to come an opportunity to book. A lot of people hold on to reservations until last minute and then decide not to show, if Disney is going to control capacity they need to know who is actually showing up.
> It is real bad costumer service on their part, but logistically it might be the best way to have actual numbers in hand before each day


Referring to Dining correct?  not actual resort reservations?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lot ‘o news in that one.

In typical DPB fashion they could have said the same thing with half the words, but I’ll take it.  I do appreciate the continuing rollout of info.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/
> here's the official word
> 
> Sounds like dining reservations will now be 60 day in advance instead of 180 from now on (even when things return to normal)


basically an explanation of what they posted yesterday, with a more concise language. Thanks for posting


----------



## AmishGuy91

I don’t mind dining reservations moving from 180 to 60 days, but don’t like it the same day as FastPass reservations.


----------



## courtney1188

AmishGuy91 said:


> I don’t mind dining reservations moving from 180 to 60 days, but don’t like it the same day as FastPass reservations.


This is a good point - I think we'll have to turn it into a team effort where husband handles dining while I handle Fastpass, but it's not ideal.


----------



## yulilin3

Jroceagles said:


> Referring to Dining correct?  not actual resort reservations?


language from the official DPB post: "over the coming weeks we will be making some necessary updates to prepare for the launch of this park reservation system"
that could mean anything can be changed, deleted. They posted that DPB story last week and we all thought it strange and now it makes sense, they were trying to lessen the blow last week with a "we could change all your plans" to now "we are changing some of your plans" all in an effort to control the crowds
Will the actually cancel reservations starting July 11? that the did not say but they did say they would be contacting people with reservations so as soon as anyone gets an email make sure to share it


----------



## Brett Wyman

AmishGuy91 said:


> I don’t mind dining reservations moving from 180 to 60 days, but don’t like it the same day as FastPass reservations.



Don't worry there aren't any FPs anymore for awhile anyway. Part of same announcement.


*New Ticket Sales and Hotel Reservations:* At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make a theme park reservation before new tickets are sold; we will be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new sales of tickets and Disney Resort hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability.
*Dining and Experiences: *In order to foster physical distancing during this time, upon reopening, our offerings, restaurants and other experiences such as behind-the-scenes tours will be limited in capacity, and other experiences may remain closed. As a result of limited capacity, we have made the difficult decision to cancel all existing dining reservations and experience bookings, including Disney dining plans included in packages, through the end of the year. We will reopen dining and experience bookings with more limited numbers closer to when the parks reopen. We will also shift from a 180-day booking window to a 60-day booking window for dining and experience bookings going forward to allow Guests to make their plans closer to their visits.
*FastPass+ and Extra Magic Hours: As a result of the COVID-19 impact, the FastPass+ service will be suspended for the time being as we plan to use additional queue space to manage capacity at our attractions and maintain physical distancing. *We will automatically cancel existing FastPass+ selections and share any future updates on the service at a later date. Also, please note that upon reopening, Extra Magic Hours will be temporarily suspended.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

AmishGuy91 said:


> I don’t mind dining reservations moving from 180 to 60 days, but don’t like it the same day as FastPass reservations.



Remember there will be no FP system for now.  I would imagine when they do switch back to normal FP operations they will either change back to 180 or make some other adjustments so they aren’t the same day.


----------



## courtney1188

Me yesterday: That is so vague! WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!

Me today: Well I don't want it to mean THAT! Why?!

Blah. Oh well. Moving back to just waiting to see the reservation system to know if we'll even be able to get into the park or not.


----------



## reliev

courtney1188 said:


> Interesting note about changing reservation planning from 180 days out to 60 days out going forward. I wonder if that will be a permanent change. I don't mind the 180 days as we live far away and always plan far in advance, but I know for many, having to do that is a source of frustration that is unique to Disney. (and now I'm realizing you literally just said that - sorry! My brain is frazzled right now.)


60 days can make sense in the days of covid god forbid a spike happens in your city or town and they enact travel restrictions or something of this nature.


----------



## osufeth24

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Remember there will be no FP system for now.  I would imagine when they do switch back to normal FP system at some point they will either change back to 180 or make some other adjustment so they aren’t the same day.



That, or they never bring back the old FP system....


----------



## Brett Wyman

Explain to me the cancelling of the DDP? Did all the folks with free dining lose that as well?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Brett Wyman said:


> Explain to me the cancelling of the DDP? Did all the folks with free dining loose that as well?



Yes, that is correct.  Any dining plan booked under any conditions.


----------



## Brett Wyman

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yes, that is correct.  Any dining plan booked under any conditions.



Thats gotta sting.


----------



## wilkydelts

I really feel like this is just making a mad dash for 3rd party tickets. I’m really not sure what to do anymore.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Brett Wyman said:


> Thats gotta sting.



There’s some info going around from evidently a TA site or somewhere similar that notes a 35% room only discount for those that booked the free dining recovery offer.  35% is pretty decent, relatively speaking - should help a bit.


----------



## yulilin3

I think thoughts and prayers are in order for the phone Cast Members, anyone calling please be patient and kind, they will probably have the exact same info you and I are reading


----------



## p44nmun

I’m searching this thread and others but haven’t found the answer to the question I have or clarification I should say I have after reading everything so posting. 
We received free dining when we rescheduled our March canceled trip for July. Is Disney saying that they are getting rid of our free dining completely if we still choose to go mid July?
35% discount to rebook, I get that part. But if we don’t rebook and go, we now have no free dining?
If that is correct then I think I can finally make the decision to cancel despite really thinking we were going to go and just “go with the flow” while there. As funny as it sounds, we were excited for free food


----------



## Brett Wyman

p44nmun said:


> As funny as it sounds, we were excited for free food



Not funny at all. People plan their entire trips around free dining times.


----------



## p44nmun

Sorry, my post was so long winded that my question was answered as I was posting.


----------



## courtney1188

p44nmun said:


> I’m searching this thread and others but haven’t found the answer to the question I have or clarification I should say I have after reading everything so posting.
> We received free dining when we rescheduled our March canceled trip for July. Is Disney saying that they are getting rid of our free dining completely if we still choose to go mid July?
> 35% discount to rebook, I get that part. But if we don’t rebook and go, we now have no free dining?
> If that is correct then I think I can finally make the decision to cancel despite really thinking we were going to go and just “go with the flow” while there. As funny as it sounds, we were excited for free food


Unfortunately, that is correct. All dining plans, whether they were free or paid for, are cancelled.


----------



## yulilin3

First page has been updated with the link to the new reservation system info


----------



## MomOTwins

GADisneyDad14 said:


> There’s some info going around from evidently a TA site or somewhere similar that notes a 35% room only discount for those that booked the free dining recovery offer.  35% is pretty decent, relatively speaking - should help a bit.



I don't think this is decent at all.  For one thing, it means we can't keep our August dates, as we had budgeted based on free dining, and without it, we would have chosen fewer days and a different hotel. We were celebrating 3 birthdays and our wedding anniversary on that trip. This does not allow us to apply the discount to the same dates, we have to rebook for later this year (which we can't actually do with work/school schedules).  

Moreover, we're a family of 5, and the value of our free dining was actually 70% of the cost of hotel stay, not 35%.  So this benefit is half as good, and requires us to cancel our long dreamed-for vacation.

Boo Disney.  Booooooooo.


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0528200008A
_Upon reopening, theme parks, Disney Resort hotels, restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings may be modified and will be limited in capacity and subject to limited availability or closure, _

I don't want to sound dramatic but no part of your Disney vacation is bulletproof right now, and if you read on the park guidelines and rules, whatever it's called that you consent to when visiting the app or site, it also clearly states they can cancel anything.
And to continue my bluntness, if this is all too much (it would be for me if I was spending money on coming) I would recommend spending your money on another destination now or waiting  until next year
And in case you don't have this by now, send them an email with your thoughts wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## shonadamson

We are at the 60 day mark tomorrow.  So what I am reading is that are dining reservations will be canceled and I shouldn't wake up early tomorrow to do fastpasses.  I wonder when they will have the dining reservation system back up to make ADR's


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

So are they saying that this new park reservation system will be here to stay?  Trying to decide if we just rebook for Sept 2021.


----------



## osufeth24

Mrs Grumpy said:


> So are they saying that this new park reservation system will be here to stay?  Trying to decide if we just rebook for Sept 2021.



as long as covid restrictions/capacity restrictions are here.  There's no way they'd do this advance day reservations when things are clear


----------



## yulilin3

Mrs Grumpy said:


> So are they saying that this new park reservation system will be here to stay?  Trying to decide if we just rebook for Sept 2021.


they are not saying how long this system will be in place


----------



## HokieRaven5

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0528200008A
> _Upon reopening, theme parks, Disney Resort hotels, restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings may be modified and will be limited in capacity and subject to limited availability or closure, _
> 
> I don't want to sound dramatic but no part of your Disney vacation is bulletproof right now, and if you read on the park guidelines and rules, whatever it's called that you consent to when visiting the app or site, it also clearly states they can cancel anything.
> And to continue my bluntness, if this is all too much (it would be for me if I was spending money on coming) I would recommend spending your money on another destination now or waiting  until next year



Yeah nothing is safe at this moment when it comes to planning a Disney vacation. I'm cool without the ADRs I have. Already a huge fan of mobile ordering everything with the kids in toe.

I'm not worried about character interactions as mine are still loosely fearful of approaching characters in general but will wave from a distance.

I'm personally sad I won't get to repeat my giant wookiee hug I had in DLR, but if they're still in some capacity around I'll take what I can get. 

Only experiences we're bummed to miss out on are BBB for my DN and I was debating Savi's but we'll see how that all shakes out tbh (i might have to treat myself to a lightsaber after all of this is done if i ever get into one of the parks).


----------



## 4My3KGirls

I just can’t with this right now....
March Spring Break trip cancelled by COVID five days before we were set to go. Rescheduled for Thanksgiving because my wife and I are both school employees.  Made our new Thanksgiving trip ADRs just two days ago at 6AM and now those are going to be cancelled and we have to do it all over again 60 days out and without a dining plan?


----------



## Dulcee

Well, we had been going with the flow up until now. We booked a bounce back with free dining last August. Unless a serious discount to our current package is offered there is no way we can pay rack rates for room and tickets and add in food costs when we budgeted all along for the dining plan to be included.

Going to be some very sad kids here tomorrow morning


----------



## soniam

shonadamson said:


> We are at the 60 day mark tomorrow.  So what I am reading is that are dining reservations will be canceled and I shouldn't wake up early tomorrow to do fastpasses.  I wonder when they will have the dining reservation system back up to make ADR's



https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/
Once you have made park reservations, you will be able to make dining reservations.


----------



## Selket

MomOTwins said:


> Moreover, we're a family of 5, and the value of our free dining was actually 70% of the cost of hotel stay, not 35%.  So this benefit is half as good, and requires us to cancel our long dreamed-for vacation.



Yes same for us - as a family of 4 adults the free dining is worth more than the 35% room discount.  Not sure we would keep our trip anyway - and I understand why Disney would do this - but it is definitely a big loss of value.   We booked this almost a year ago on a bounce back I think.

I suppose we wait and see when the first people are called to what Disney will actually offer for those who had booked free dining.


----------



## HokieRaven5

This all explains why they just up and pulled the free dining offer so quickly now and without warning.


----------



## Robertfam08

Brett Wyman said:


> Not funny at all. Peopel plan their entire trips around free dining times.



This is us. I am devastated. I can't justify that I will likely now be paying MORE for my trip and offered  considerably less. What in the world?


----------



## Sandisw

MomOTwins said:


> I don't think this is decent at all.  For one thing, it means we can't keep our August dates, as we had budgeted based on free dining, and without it, we would have chosen fewer days and a different hotel. We were celebrating 3 birthdays and our wedding anniversary on that trip. This does not allow us to apply the discount to the same dates, we have to rebook for later this year (which we can't actually do with work/school schedules).
> 
> Moreover, we're a family of 5, and the value of our free dining was actually 70% of the cost of hotel stay, not 35%.  So this benefit is half as good, and requires us to cancel our long dreamed-for vacation.
> 
> Boo Disney.  Booooooooo.



I just want to say sorry things are not working out for your special trip,

It is certainly frustrating to lose out on a discount that fit your needs so well.


----------



## MomOTwins

Dulcee said:


> Well, we had been going with the flow up until now. We booked a bounce back with free dining last August. Unless a serious discount to our current package is offered there is no way we can pay rack rates for room and tickets and add in food costs when we budgeted all along for the dining plan to be included.
> 
> Going to be some very sad kids here tomorrow morning





Selket said:


> Yes same for us - as a family of 4 adults the free dining is worth more than the 35% room discount.  Not sure we would keep our trip anyway - and I understand why Disney would do this - but it is definitely a big loss of value.   We booked this almost a year ago on a bounce back I think.



Oh man, I just went to explain to my family that we would need to cancel because they got rid of our free dining and my 8 year old begged to let him give me his "life savings" to "save our disney trip."  Broke my heart--he doesn't even have enough money to pay for a single quick service meal. So I chickened out and caved and said we would still go if we can get park reservations (but added that wasn't very likely.  

ARRRGH.  If only they would let me shorten the trip or something to make up for the difference in cost.


----------



## KharybdisPoesis

Hey friends. If I had a regular DDP + room reservation for mid September, if I am reading this correctly, my dining plan will be cancelled and refunded?

I was going to attend in Sept with the hubbs for MNSSHP but now I don't know if that is cancelled too. :c


----------



## kylenne

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0528200008A
> _Upon reopening, theme parks, Disney Resort hotels, restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings may be modified and will be limited in capacity and subject to limited availability or closure, _
> 
> I don't want to sound dramatic but no part of your Disney vacation is bulletproof right now, and if you read on the park guidelines and rules, whatever it's called that you consent to when visiting the app or site, it also clearly states they can cancel anything.
> And to continue my bluntness, if this is all too much (it would be for me if I was spending money on coming) I would recommend spending your money on another destination now or waiting  until next year
> And in case you don't have this by now, send them an email with your thoughts wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com



Exactly why we rebooked our big blowout trip for next year. Even setting aside health concerns, it makes absolutely no sense for us to subject ourselves to this merry go round when we don't have to. I do feel sorry for folks who don't have many options for when to go due to school/work obligations etc but 2020 is just in too much flux if you don't have to mess with it.


----------



## 20yBWDW

I guess the point is to get people who had better deals to cancel? They can bring the numbers down to the capacity they want, while maximizing the revenue from the guests who are there. Very disappointing. We had no plans to cancel even with the modified experiences, but taking away the free dining makes it a much more expensive trip. Paying much more for much less changes things.


----------



## yankeesfan123

kylenne said:


> Exactly why we rebooked our big blowout trip for next year. Even setting aside health concerns, it makes absolutely no sense for us to subject ourselves to this merry go round when we don't have to. I do feel sorry for folks who don't have many options for when to go due to school/work obligations etc but 2020 is just in too much flux if you don't have to mess with it.


Next year might not be far enough out...


----------



## MomOTwins

Sandisw said:


> I just want to say sorry things are not working out for your special trip,
> 
> It is certainly frustrating to lose out on a discount that fit your needs so well.


Thanks. Everyone's trip is special, I know.  But it's definitely getting laughable how unlucky we were in our choices of what to book!  We had planned on two water park days too that are now out the window, and had loaded up on special ADRs (O'Hana dinner, CRT, Bon Voyage breakfast) to take advantage of the free dining.


----------



## Sandisw

shonadamson said:


> We are at the 60 day mark tomorrow.  So what I am reading is that are dining reservations will be canceled and I shouldn't wake up early tomorrow to do fastpasses.  I wonder when they will have the dining reservation system back up to make ADR's



Right now, they have suspended all reservations and new bookings,  It sounds like that 60 day window will go into effect at some point but not anytime soon.

Sounds to me like no more FPs or ADRs until further notice,  If they Re canceling through the end of 2020, I don’t expect that 60 day window to be in place until one has a reservation for park attendance.


----------



## Kimrlav

I love going to Disney, but this seems just too much for me.  I am very confused with all this information. Did I just lose my resort reservation for September with the free dining from a COVID closure canceled trip? Also, I had scheduled a December trip -- are these reservations canceled as well.


----------



## MomOTwins

Kimrlav said:


> I love going to Disney, but this seems just too much for me.  I am very confused with all this information. Did I just lose my resort reservation for September with the free dining from a COVID closure canceled trip? Also, I had scheduled a December trip -- are these reservations canceled as well.


The resort reservations are not cancelled, but the dining plan is.


----------



## courtney1188

yankeesfan123 said:


> Next year might not be far enough out...


Yeah, we're probably going to play it very safe (at least, I hope it ends up counting as very safe!) and plan for spring break 2022 to be our next trip.


----------



## kylenne

yankeesfan123 said:


> Next year might not be far enough out...



Sure, but the odds of things being settled are much higher for next summer in comparison to the present time, when the pandemic is still raging (really, it is), much of the country is under a patchwork of conflicting and sometimes confusing regulations, and the most densely populated region--one with a very high percentage of WDW visitors to boot--is subject to quarantine orders in the state of FL.

I'm fully prepared to have to make changes for late May 2021 and have to reschedule for a number of reasons, even non-Disney specific (we don't have any ETA on when the Canadian border will reopen, and my other half is up there). But as one example when that June 1st date first started getting thrown around and I saw people were rushing to rebook, I _knew_ it wouldn't end well.


----------



## Disneyhanna

I wonder if this means no regular room discounts for the rest of the year, possibly well into next year as well. I imagine they'll have a lot of bookings with 35% off from free dining and will probably want the remaining reduced capacity filled with those willing to pay rack rates. I've always stayed with two people per room max, so room-only discounts were the way to go for us. We've never been priced out since we're not tied to one resort and there have always been room discounts available, but having to pay rack rates could make our choice a lot tougher when we are ready to go back to the parks.


----------



## Rowab

It says on some TA info all dining plans cancelled etc till "September 26th 2021"....That seems like such a random date, or am i missing something?


----------



## courtney1188

Rowab said:


> It says on some TA info all dining plans cancelled etc till "September 26th 2021"....That seems like such a random date, or am i missing something?


I thought so too! They haven't even started accepting package reservations for next year.


----------



## dachsie

SMRT-1 said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as "operations" info, so please delete if it's off-topic.
> 
> My wife's ticket for our December 2020 trip has had it's expiration date changed to September 26, 2021. However, strangely, my ticket still has it's original 14-day expiration date.


I just checked and my ticket date was changed from 11/29/20-9/26/21


----------



## Rowab

courtney1188 said:


> I thought so too! They haven't even started accepting package reservations for next year.



I did think maybe they said that to cover international guests who may have paid for DDP this far out, but why only until September and not the whole of 2021? Why does the blog post say, only "through the end of the year"? So strange!


----------



## courtney1188

Is anyone else just sadly looking at their FPs and dining reservations on the app/website before they go away? They were so perfect! I worked so hard! Sigh. But mostly I am finding the humor in all of it, because what else can you do at this point. (Answer: Cry. But I really don't want to do that!)


----------



## marx

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW
> 
> I was just able to modify one of my existing room-only resort reservations that I have after 7/11 online.   I can't modify any reservation I have before that time.
> 
> Resort availability is limited to cash DVC and FW, everything else shows as unavailable.


Yesterday I was able to add guests to my campground reservation.  Today the Change button is gone, replaced with modifications cannot be made at this time.


----------



## MIChessGuy

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I’m curious too since the Disney Visa has the  touchless feature. You can tap and go now. Happy to see the gift cards can be used.


I examined my own Disney Visa card, but the contactless symbol wasn't on it, front or back.  However, I went out to Target today and successfully tested another card that did display the symbol.  That will probably be my go-to payment card for the next trip; any other card would require either an insert or a swipe, best avoided from now on.


----------



## Katrina Y

Rowab said:


> It says on some TA info all dining plans cancelled etc till "September 26th 2021"....That seems like such a random date, or am i missing something?


I could be wrong but I think that is the date you had to book by for The free dining. They appear to be targeting the free dining recovery plan, but instead just removing it and saying oops we have over-sold, they are removing all dining plans to cover their back sides.

 All I can say is “bless their hearts”.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Rowab said:


> It says on some TA info all dining plans cancelled etc till "September 26th 2021"....That seems like such a random date, or am i missing something?



That most likely is the first day of the fiscal year since it typically is the full week that includes 10/1.


----------



## reliev

MIChessGuy said:


> I examined my own Disney Visa card, but the contactless symbol wasn't on it, front or back.  However, I went out to Target today and successfully tested another card that did display the symbol.  That will probably be my go-to payment card for the next trip; any other card would require either an insert or a swipe, best avoided from now on.


all my chases are contactless except Disney I wouldn't be shocked if they shipped us new ones.


----------



## kylenne

Disneyhanna said:


> I wonder if this means no regular room discounts for the rest of the year, possibly well into next year as well. I imagine they'll have a lot of bookings with 35% off from free dining and will probably want the remaining reduced capacity filled with those willing to pay rack rates. I've always stayed with two people per room max, so room-only discounts were the way to go for us. We've never been priced out since we're not tied to one resort and there have always been room discounts available, but having to pay rack rates could make our choice a lot tougher when we are ready to go back to the parks.



I would legit be curious to see just how many people booked that particular offer. I remember seeing a lot of people complaining about the timeframe and who may otherwise have really wanted it passing on it because of the ticket requirement, even after it was explained. I know for us it was a total joke given that there were only 2 of us and our reservation that was canceled was a CL room only booked on an AP discount. IIRC they also abruptly ended the offer before the previously stated cut off date. But I guess we'll have to wait and see, like anything else. They count beans like nobody's business lol.

It just seems very weird to me that they offered that free dining to begin with.


----------



## Milo247

courtney1188 said:


> Is anyone else just sadly looking at their FPs and dining reservations on the app/website before they go away? They were so perfect! I worked so hard! Sigh. But mostly I am finding the humor in all of it, because what else can you do at this point. (Answer: Cry. But I really don't want to do that!)



We feel your pain; we are under 60 days again and were hoping ours wouldn’t be cancelled again. Third time to book dining/FP reservations wasn’t the charm. Alas, on to #4.


----------



## courtney1188

Katrina Y said:


> I could be wrong but I think that is the date you had to book by for The free dining. They appear to be targeting the free dining recovery plan, but instead just removing it and saying oops we have over-sold, they are removing all dining plans to cover their back sides.
> 
> All I can say is “bless their hearts”.


That date was this year, 2020. The date being questioned is in 2021.


----------



## soniam

courtney1188 said:


> Is anyone else just sadly looking at their FPs and dining reservations on the app/website before they go away? They were so perfect! I worked so hard! Sigh. But mostly I am finding the humor in all of it, because what else can you do at this point. (Answer: Cry. But I really don't want to do that!)



I say good riddance to mine. Some were good and some FP were garbage. Sometimes we have to be forced to change things up and try new things/places. Can't wait to get my hair chopped off too. Less stuff that encourages me to touch my face.


----------



## reliev

soniam said:


> I say good riddance to mine. Some were good and some FP were garbage. Sometimes we have to be forced to change things up and try new things/places. Can't wait to get my hair chopped off too. Less stuff that encourages me to touch my face.


I need a haircut too been holding back myself  Agreed on the change is good.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

courtney1188 said:


> Here's the wording on the e-mail travel agents received. So no matter how late in the year your trip is booked, sounds like you are affected. Being that the year they put is 2021 (which seems strange to me since they're not even selling packages for 2021!)



Just want to clarify, TA's were never e-mailed this information.  The blurb that is being forwarded around briefly showed up on DTA and was taken down rather quickly, but, obviously, not before someone took a screenshot.  We did, however, get an e-mail reiterating the DPB news plus this:

"As you know, as part of our plans for a phased reopening of *Walt Disney World*® Resort, we have made the difficult decision to cancel existing dining and experience bookings through the end of the year.

For your awareness, Guests with these bookings will begin receiving notifications from Disney that their reservations will be impacted. Please see below for examples of the letters your Clients are receiving.

Please note that today, notifications are going to all Guests except those with promotional or paid dine plans. Guests with dine plans should receive notifications tomorrow.

*SAMPLE LETTER*

As we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort Hotels and Theme Parks, we are keeping the wellbeing of our Guests and Cast in mind. And we’re here to help you as we introduce new procedures focused on delivering an enjoyable and magical experience for everyone who visits.

Unfortunately, these new measures have required us to *cancel any dining reservations, experience reservations and FastPass+ selections you may have made*. We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry.

However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system as well as the process of making new dining and experience reservations. If you have previously booked experiences, you’ll also be provided with *first access to make new reservations*.

We’re putting great thought into helping you return to the magic and appreciate your patience.

At this time, while systems update, we are temporarily suspending all modifications. However, you have the option of canceling your entire reservation at any time.

For more information, please visit *disneyworld.com*, call *407-W-DISNEY (934-7639)*, or *contact your travel professional *or *Member Services*.

Select third party operated restaurants and certain other experiences may not be cancelled."


----------



## frannn

WOW. I understand the cutbacks that help with social distancing, keeping people safe, and the like. But those of us that have reservations since last year with free dining should be given some kind of alternate offer for the time we already have the resort reservations. I know they dont have to, but this move seems more about them making $$ then keeping people safe. Sorry, vent over


----------



## Randywatson79

Sorry if this has been answered... with park reservations, how does it affect park hopper passes that we paid extra to have?


----------



## dachsie

Rowab said:


> It says on some TA info all dining plans cancelled etc till "September 26th 2021"....That seems like such a random date, or am i missing something?


Tickets purchased have that date as the extension for expiration


----------



## soniam

reliev said:


> I need a haircut too been holding back myself  Agreed on the change is good.



My stylist is coming to client's houses and cutting hair in the backyard. That worked for me. I really can't wait to get rid of this mop.

Now, to bring it back. I wonder if the barber shop in MK will be open.


----------



## soniam

Randywatson79 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered... with park reservations, how does it affect park hopper passes that we paid extra to have?



No one knows yet.


----------



## Katrina Y

courtney1188 said:


> That date was this year, 2020. The date being questioned is in 2021.


Oops, misread that, but I still think it wasn’t cool to offer free dining to people and take it away. A cast member told me yesterday that they had oversold that offer which is why they pulled it. Now it looks like they don’t have to honor it at all. I love Disney, but this is questionable, regardless of the Covid 19 circumstances.


----------



## DVCMonorailBlue

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...83fkM77pBLFIns7eLwBhtP2BdfrtdzLg1adbAWS3fxUfo


----------



## dachsie

reliev said:


> all my chases are contactless except Disney I wouldn't be shocked if they shipped us new ones.


They must have started rolling the touchless ones this year because the one I got in February has the touchless symbol on it


----------



## Rowab

dachsie said:


> Tickets purchased have that date as the extension for expiration




Right, that makes sense! But still unclear whether DDP is off the table before then. Guess we will all wait and see!!


----------



## soniam

Katrina Y said:


> Oops, misread that, but I still think it wasn’t cool to offer free dining to people and take it away. A cast member told me yesterday that they had oversold that offer which is why they pulled it. Now it looks like they don’t have to honor it at all. I love Disney, but this is questionable, regardless of the Covid 19 circumstances.



I think they offered it in good faith. I don't think they expected to open so late and to have to have such low capacity.


----------



## winnieofpooh

Add me to the list of peeved people. I totally understand needing to cancel FP and ADRs, although I do feel for people having theirs cancelled.

But cancelling our dining plan and instead giving us a room discount is going to up the price of our trip $1500. That’s ridiculous. We’re likely going to have to cancel and it makes me so sad because it was the one thing I was looking forward to.

Edit: we had booked free dining as a BB offer, so we’re actually losing out on the money. It wasn’t “given” to us because we had to cancel because of the closures.


----------



## elgerber

reliev said:


> all my chases are contactless except Disney I wouldn't be shocked if they shipped us new ones.


They sent us touchless Disney cards last year out of the blue.


----------



## marx

Sandisw said:


> I don’t expect that 60 day window to be in place until one has a reservation for park attendance.


I think this is exactly what’s being planned.  But I hope the park reservation system window is much greater than 60 days out so people can decide whether they even want to travel to WDW (based on what can be reserved).


----------



## Sandisw

marx said:


> I think this is exactly what’s being planned.  But I hope the park reservation system window is much greater than 60 days out so people can decide whether they even want to travel to WDW (based on what can be reserved).



Me too.  I am hoping it will roll out in June and include through September to start and then go from there quickly.


----------



## reliev

elgerber said:


> They sent us touchless Disney cards last year out of the blue.


yeah mines old I'm going to go on chases site and request a new one thanks and thanks @dachsie


----------



## kylenne

soniam said:


> I think they offered it in good faith. I don't think they expected to open so late and to have to have such low capacity.



I know that various insiders were talking about different re-opening plans that were being kicked around, and I have to wonder if that recovery free dining was mostly contingent on a more optimistic one that didn't end up panning out for whatever reason. Still, it's pretty lame to snatch it away like Lucy and the football. I feel for the people who were counting on that.


----------



## Kimrlav

MomOTwins said:


> The resort reservations are not cancelled, but the dining plan is.


I am not sure the wording is vague, but the posting states that I can re-book at a later date with a 35% discount -- this seems to me that if you booked a recovery package that the resort stay as well as the dining will be canceled for these guests. Hope I am wrong, but will have to think long and hard about going to Disney with all these changes and along with the risk of contracting the virus.


----------



## brewhome

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, they said that they would be adjusting reservations and experiences in the DPB that didn't really say anything but said a lot. This is what they are doing, people who had a resort reservation will get first dibbs to book again.
> Why are they doing it this way? IDK but it could be to actually give people that want to come an opportunity to book. A lot of people hold on to reservations until last minute and then decide not to show, if Disney is going to control capacity they need to know who is actually showing up.
> It is real bad costumer service on their part, but logistically it might be the best way to have actual numbers in hand before each day



Where  did you see that people with resort reservations will get first dibs? Thanks!


----------



## p44nmun

Rather off topic but any thoughts....do you think the 35% room discount instead of free dining might include Disney Aulani?


----------



## figment5

courtney1188 said:


> Is anyone else just sadly looking at their FPs and dining reservations on the app/website before they go away? They were so perfect! I worked so hard! Sigh. But mostly I am finding the humor in all of it, because what else can you do at this point. (Answer: Cry. But I really don't want to do that!)


Yes, and debating taking a picture to remember how perfect they were.


----------



## JessicaW1234

winnieofpooh said:


> Add me to the list of peeved people. I totally understand needing to cancel FP and ADRs, although I do feel for people having theirs cancelled.
> 
> But cancelling our dining plan and instead giving us a room discount is going to up the price of our trip $1500. That’s ridiculous. We’re likely going to have to cancel and it makes me so sad because it was the one thing I was looking forward to.
> 
> Edit: we had booked free dining as a BB offer, so we’re actually losing out on the money. It wasn’t “given” to us because we had to cancel because of the closures.


This happened to us too. Booked trip last August, and if I'm understanding this correctly, I can attend my package trip which is for rack rate room, park hopper tickets and no free dining, for the total price of the package when I had the free dining, or I can cancel my trip. Not the way to treat a family that has been a loyal customer....


----------



## JessicaW1234

figment5 said:


> Yes, and debating taking a picture to remember how perfect they were.


I just did that!  Because now I know we really aren't going and that makes me sad


----------



## SarahC97

JessicaW1234 said:


> This happened to us too. Booked trip last August, and if I'm understanding this correctly, I can attend my package trip which is for rack rate room, park hopper tickets and no free dining, for the total price of the package when I had the free dining, or I can cancel my trip. Not the way to treat a family that has been a loyal customer....


I'm in the same boat. And yes, we can still keep our rack rate room and tickets, but now pay for our own food on top of it.


----------



## MomOTwins

courtney1188 said:


> Is anyone else just sadly looking at their FPs and dining reservations on the app/website before they go away? They were so perfect! I worked so hard! Sigh. But mostly I am finding the humor in all of it, because what else can you do at this point. (Answer: Cry. But I really don't want to do that!)


Haha, I was totally doing this.  We've never gotten to eat dinner at O'Hana before and always wanted to.  Goodbye sweet reservations!



Kimrlav said:


> I am not sure the wording is vague, but the posting states that I can re-book at a later date with a 35% discount -- this seems to me that if you booked a recovery package that the resort stay as well as the dining will be canceled for these guests. Hope I am wrong, but will have to think long and hard about going to Disney with all these changes and along with the risk of contracting the virus.


I can't remember where I read it now...this has been such a blur.  But I know for sure one of the things I read was that guests who had a dining package booked would receive a refund if they had already paid for the dining, or a reduction in package price if they hadn't yet paid in full.  That seems to imply they are only cancelling the dining part.  For free dining, there's no refund or reduction, but you get the 35% if you rebook to a later date.


----------



## frannn

Holding onto the thin thread of hope that everything works out somehow. I know this is minimal in the grand scheme of things with all that's going on in the world right now, but its really something that was keeping a smile on my face, in lieu of all the mess that's going on around us. Will stay tuned for clearer information.


----------



## Katrina Y

kylenne said:


> I know that various insiders were talking about different re-opening plans that were being kicked around, and I have to wonder if that recovery free dining was mostly contingent on a more optimistic one that didn't end up panning out for whatever reason. Still, it's pretty lame to snatch it away like Lucy and the football. I feel for the people who were counting on that.


I think they should have had a fail safe measure in place and only allotted “ X number” of free dining, once they reached the free dining limit, move to a different recovery offer. For a business to give something like that and then take it away is really unheard of. Most people’s vacation packages went up at least a thousand dollars or more to get the free dining because they lost their room discounts. In the very least they should give back the room discount and not just say something like “aren’t you lucky, for a full price room, no free dining, reduced hours, no fireworks or parade, you get to reserve a spot in our parks first, have a magical day”.


----------



## MomOTwins

SarahC97 said:


> I'm in the same boat. And yes, we can still keep our rack rate room and tickets, but now pay for our own food on top of it.


What feels so crummy about it is that just yesterday, I could have dropped my free dining and rebooked with a room discount.  Now I can't even do that after they've slashed my free dining.

I am really hoping that after they do the "park reservation" thingie and let people start booking/modifying resort reservations again, I'll be able to rebook my resort stay with fewer days and room discount to make up the cost of dining.


----------



## Raggou

brewhome said:


> Where  did you see that people with resort reservations will get first dibs? Thanks!


*New Ticket Sales and Hotel Reservations:* At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we* can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make a theme park reservation before new tickets are sold*; we will be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new sales of tickets and Disney Resort hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. 

Based on this the current people with current resort reservations on property should have first dibs. Then AP, then regular non-on property ticket holders


----------



## MomOTwins

Katrina Y said:


> I think they should have had a fail safe measure in place and only allotted “ X number” of free dining, once they reached the free dining limit, move to a different recovery offer. For a business to give something like that and then take it away is really unheard of. Most people’s vacation packages went up at least a thousand dollars or more to get the free dining because they lost their room discounts. In the very least they should give back the room discount and not just say something like “aren’t you lucky, for a full price room, no free dining, reduced hours, no fireworks or parade, you get to reserve a spot in our parks first, have a magical day”.



It really is unprecedented isnt it.  It's basically the same thing as giving someone a room discount (e.g., fun and sun) and then saying, nope, now you owe full price.  I actually read through the terms and conditions in my reservation email and I honestly can't see anything that permits it.  They made an offer, we accepted; now they're backing out of our deal.  The closest thing I can find in the contract is that "features for all packages are subject to change" but I that is so vague, I really don't think they have a solid argument it covers this radical a change.


----------



## SarahC97

MomOTwins said:


> What feels so crummy about it is that just yesterday, I could have dropped my free dining and rebooked with a room discount.  Now I can't even do that after they've slashed my free dining.
> 
> I am really hoping that after they do the "park reservation" thingie and let people start booking/modifying resort reservations again, I'll be able to rebook my resort stay with fewer days and room discount to make up the cost of dining.


I'm right there with you. I will definitely shave a couple days off my reservation but I believe they aren't going to offer the Sun and Fun discount any longer. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Sandisw

Katrina Y said:


> I think they should have had a fail safe measure in place and only allotted “ X number” of free dining, once they reached the free dining limit, move to a different recovery offer. For a business to give something like that and then take it away is really unheard of. Most people’s vacation packages went up at least a thousand dollars or more to get the free dining because they lost their room discounts. In the very least they should give back the room discount and not just say something like “aren’t you lucky, for a full price room, no free dining, reduced hours, no fireworks or parade, you get to reserve a spot in our parks first, have a magical day”.



Honestly, I think they did it the way they did because they know many people are not going to spend the kind of money it takes for a WDW vacation with these limitations and wanted people to cancel for summer and put trips until next year so they can keep the numbers down,

The fact that they came out with all of this before the details of the reservation system seems like they knew they had to maybe get more people cancele?

I am DVC so for me, parks are secondary, so limitations are not as big of a deal. But, if I was a cash paying guest who didn’t go often, I probably would be canceling.

I am sorry this is not turning out to be the trip you wanted.


----------



## Katrina Y

MomOTwins said:


> It really is unprecedented isnt it.  It's basically the same thing as giving someone a room discount (e.g., fun and sun) and then saying, nope, now you owe full price.  I actually read through the terms and conditions in my reservation email and I honestly can't see anything that permits it.  They made an offer, we accepted; now they're backing out of our deal.  The closest thing I can find in the contract is that "features for all packages are subject to change" but I that is so vague, I really don't think they have a solid argument it covers this radical a change.


I feel it is dishonest and it makes me sad that Disney thinks this is okay. I have never heard of a business doing this. Even in department stores, they honor the price of something that you are buying, even if they marked the price wrong, they will give you the marked price. It’s like “bait and switch” very disheartening. I don’t understand how they can get by with it.


----------



## Kimrlav

MomOTwins said:


> Haha, I was totally doing this.  We've never gotten to eat dinner at O'Hana before and always wanted to.  Goodbye sweet reservations!
> 
> 
> I can't remember where I read it now...this has been such a blur.  But I know for sure one of the things I read was that guests who had a dining package booked would receive a refund if they had already paid for the dining, or a reduction in package price if they hadn't yet paid in full.  That seems to imply they are only cancelling the dining part.  For free dining, there's no refund or reduction, but you get the 35% if you rebook to a later date.


The later date is the problem for me. The only week available for me was booked on the free dining guest recovery, so that resort reservation will be canceled. I am disappointed and sad, but not suffering a financial hardship and everyone is healthy in my family during these challenging times. Those are the true blessings each day.


----------



## brockash

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yes, that is correct.  Any dining plan booked under any conditions.


Wow...UNREAL!


----------



## SarahC97

Katrina Y said:


> I feel it is dishonest and it makes me sad that Disney thinks this is okay. I have never heard of a business doing this. Even in department stores, they honor the price of something that you are buying, even if they marked the price wrong, they will give you the marked price. It’s like “bait and switch” very disheartening. I don’t understand how they can get by with it.


I can only surmise that they want to encourage people to reschedule with the 35% off later. They want the fewest number possible showing up, I guess. But it's super shady.


----------



## lanejudy

So my thought is they have (had) too many ADRs for the limited TS seating plus limited park hours.  They wouldn’t be able to honor all, so they canceled all.  The 35% offer is to encourage rebooking to keep crowds down in the near-term.


----------



## Sandisw

SarahC97 said:


> I can only surmise that they want to encourage people to reschedule with the 35% off later. They want the fewest number possible showing up, I guess. But it's super shady.



I also wonder if they didn’t realize the level of reduced capacity that would be needed to open and had hoped that restaurants would be able to hold more than they are allowed via task force guidelines.

Maybe though, they will come out next year with better deals to make up for this year.


----------



## MomOTwins

Katrina Y said:


> I feel it is dishonest and it makes me sad that Disney thinks this is okay. I have never heard of a business doing this. Even in department stores, they honor the price of something that you are buying, even if they marked the price wrong, they will give you the marked price. It’s like “bait and switch” very disheartening. I don’t understand how they can get by with it.


This all really does feel so "un-Disney."  I remember when I got the free dining recovery offer, I remember thinking at least you can count on Disney to do the right thing and try to make it up to folks.  Now it's a slap in the face.



lanejudy said:


> So my thought is they have (had) too many ADRs for the limited TS seating plus limited park hours.  They wouldn’t be able to honor all, so they canceled all.  The 35% offer is to encourage rebooking to keep crowds down in the near-term.


Which would explain the cancellation of ADRs but not the cancellation of the dining plan.  With my dining plan, I could still use my TS credit at a quick service if no TS restaurants were available.  Not a great value, but with free dining it still is a cost savings.


----------



## MomOTwins

Adding, anyone else think it's super shady they slipped this into an update rather than as part of the big reopening plan announcement?  Makes you wonder what other nasty little surprises they have in store.  If they close the resort pools, there really is no hope for our vacation.


----------



## Katrina Y

lanejudy said:


> So my thought is they have (had) too many ADRs for the limited TS seating plus limited park hours.  They wouldn’t be able to honor all, so they canceled all.  The 35% offer is to encourage rebooking to keep crowds down in the near-term.


Where does it show that you will get a 35% room discount? I didn’t see that on the Disney blog, I only saw the letter from the TA that said we get priority for reservations. I am paying over $1200 extra because I had to give up my discounted room rate for this trip in order to rebook and get the the dining recovery plan. This is why it feels kind of dishonest.


----------



## boogiechoogie

So there message says guests who booked for dates from may 28th on will have to rebook but what about the people like us who booked for this past march are APH and were told to modify same trip to may then told again another movement to june..its the same reservation # and i know they have the info on file so will they consider us to be in the pool to modify for when they open in july? cuase that doesnt seem cool they told us twice to modify or it would auto cancel..now we are in the june boat and out of luck?


----------



## kylenne

MomOTwins said:


> Adding, anyone else think it's super shady they slipped this into an update rather than as part of the big reopening plan announcement?



Not at all. It's understandably easy to lose sight of this when all you're focused on is your specific vacation plans, but the re-opening plans were submitted to a government body and were thus focused on what was most relevant to the Task Force eg compliance with whatever policies and metrics were set forth. I would never have expected information on discounts and free dining and similar in that announcement. Those specifics really aren't relevant to anyone but us and that presentation was not aimed at Disney guests. I figured that we would get more details as days went on.


----------



## brockash

Katrina Y said:


> Where does it show that you will get a 35% room discount? I didn’t see that on the Disney blog, I only saw the letter from the TA that said we get priority for reservations. I am paying over $1200 extra because I had to give up my discounted room rate for this trip in order to rebook and get the the dining recovery plan. This is why it feels kind of dishonest.


It's COMPLETELY dishonest.


----------



## MomOTwins

kylenne said:


> Not at all. It's understandably easy to lose sight of this when all you're focused on is your specific vacation plans, but the re-opening plans were submitted to a government body and were thus focused on what was most relevant to the Task Force eg compliance with whatever policies and metrics were set forth. I would never have expected information on discounts and free dining and similar in that announcement. Those specifics really aren't relevant to anyone but us and that presentation was not aimed at Disney guests. I figured that we would get more details as days went on.


There was an entire wave of announcements yesterday---on the official website, on the parks blog, Bob Chapek and other reps gave several interviews.  It wasn't just the presentation to the task force.


----------



## Kimrlav

MomOTwins said:


> Adding, anyone else think it's super shady they slipped this into an update rather than as part of the big reopening plan announcement?  Makes you wonder what other nasty little surprises they have in store.  If they close the resort pools, there really is no hope for our vacation.


Yes, guests that booked with the free dining recovery are loyal Disney fans. I would have preferred a message with the information sent to me, but this was most likely the most efficient method to distribute information to guest. My problem is that Disney is also canceling my resort reservation with this offer - I appreciate the 35 % percent off for a later date booking, but the free dining was made for my only other available week. But, as I said before I am blessed that I can afford a Disney vacation and my family is healthy. On a daily basis, I do not go out and participate in many social activities (dining, movies, etc.)to be able to pay for my Disney trips, so I am disappointed, especially with staying inside for the past 10 weeks.


----------



## marx

This doesn't affect me as my Resort reservation begins mid August, but...

I understand the logic of 60 day ADR's.  Once implemented, everyone will have an equal shot of booking new dinning.  However, those with Resort reservations planned within 60 days from now, will be competing for spots with a bigger pool of guests.


----------



## Katrina Y

Kimrlav said:


> Yes, guests that booked with the free dining recovery are loyal Disney fans. I would have preferred a message with the information sent to me, but this was most likely the most efficient method to distribute information to guest. My problem is that Disney is also canceling my resort reservation with this offer - I appreciate the 35 % percent off for a later date booking, but the free dining was made for my only other available week. But, as I said before I am blessed that I can afford a Disney vacation and my family is healthy. On a daily basis, I do not go out and participate in many social activities (dining, movies, etc.)to be able to pay for my Disney trips, so I am disappointed, especially with staying inside for the past 10 weeks.


Why are they canceling your resort reservation?I thought it was only the dining part of the plan.


----------



## brockash

Sandisw said:


> I also wonder if they didn’t realize the level of reduced capacity that would be needed to open and had hoped that restaurants would be able to hold more than they are allowed via task force guidelines.
> 
> Maybe though, they will come out next year with better deals to make up for this year.


Theyre one of the largest companies in the world...They certainly should have realized...they just didn't care to or make it a priority.  It's really unbelievable.  I have never been so disgusted by a company as I have with WDW at this point and how they've handled this whole mess.  They've literally looked incompetent when compared to basically any other competitor; which is pretty sad considering who they are and the sheer amount of "smart" ppl. they have.


----------



## kylenne

MomOTwins said:


> There was an entire wave of announcements yesterday---on the official website, on the parks blog, Bob Chapek and other reps gave several interviews.  It wasn't just the presentation to the task force.



That's just how massive announcements go, though, it always starts with the biggest news and expand on it from there. I'm not saying you don't have the right to be upset, but like...every single detail isn't going to come out on day 1. Anyone who expected that, idk what to tell you.


----------



## frannn

Here are my other issues with this recent update-
1) the dining prices were recently raised, possibly to make the dining plan more attractive. I'm sure they won't be discounting for lack of characters, etc
2) our APs will be extended for the length of time the park are closed, but I will now have to compete for a park reservation which may render the pass useless 
3) the price for a vacation package I had contracted and paid for is now being raised under the guise of guest safety 
It seems the same thought process that was in play when they hefted the AP price is apparent again. More of the "get all the $$ we can now and let the next board worry about the future image of the company" behavior. Many other ways they could've handled this. Really bad look for a company that makes a profit based on "the feels"


----------



## SarahC97

Katrina Y said:


> Why are they canceling your resort reservation?I thought it was only the dining part of the plan.


My TA told me it was just the DDP but I can still keep the room.


----------



## Rachel77

We have a family vacation booked for the first week of August with DVC points.  I'm thinking of these latest developments, and honestly, it's like a stress reliever for me.  I am always booking things the minute they are available to book - and I have to admit, I was stressed thinking about the Park reservation system and how that would have worked with our ADRs (and FP's for when I would have been able to make them next Tuesday).  Now it's all - poof!  No more worries about making sure all the plans match up - because there will be no more plans LOL.

Now it's just hoping I can get a park, any park, when the reservation system shows up.   If I can't get a park, then it will be a day at the pool.  If the pool isn't available, then it will be Disney Springs, or just spending family time playing board games.  Not the typical go, go, go that we normally do at Disney, but we'll still be on property with the Disney magic, and we'll still be together as a family.

 It will be the most ad hoc Disney vacation that my OCD self would have ever allowed us to have LOL!


----------



## brockash

Katrina Y said:


> Why are they canceling your resort reservation?I thought it was only the dining part of the plan.


It is only the dining part; but they're taking it away and not allowing you to rebook for the same time or with any kind of discount.  What Disney knowledgeable person would pay rack rate for their stay?


----------



## Kimrlav

boogiechoogie said:


> So there message says guests who booked for dates from may 28th on will have to rebook but what about the people like us who booked for this past march are APH and were told to modify same trip to may then told again another movement to june..its the same reservation # and i know they have the info on file so will they consider us to be in the pool to modify for when they open in july? cuase that doesnt seem cool they told us twice to modify or it would auto cancel..now we are in the june boat and out of luck?


I am curious about this as well. It seems to me that Disney is canceling these guest recovery resort reservations, which is disappointing because my original "closure" reservation was booked 10 months prior. The 35% off is a nice gesture, but I cannot re-schedule for another time.


----------



## reliev

frannn said:


> Here are my other issues with this recent update-
> 1) the dining prices were recently raised, possibly to make the dining plan more attractive. I'm sure they won't be discounting for lack of characters, etc
> 2) our APs will be extended for the length of time the park are closed, but I will now have to compete for a park reservation which may render the pass useless
> 3) the price for a vacation package I had contracted and paid for is now being raised under the guise of guest safety
> It seems the same thought process that was in play when they hefted the AP price is apparent again. More of the "get all the $$ we can now and let the next board worry about the future image of the company" behavior. Many other ways they could've handled this. Really bad look for a company that makes a profit based on "the feels"


whos to say the annual pass doesn't get extended as a good "faith" effort. I mean the price raising doesn't seem like its unreasonable given the circumstances I get people are upset. I wouldn't be shocked if my AP got extended 6 months for example maybe I expect too much?

also with a guy who looks like lex luther should we be surprised I blame Pete Warner for his references.


----------



## brockash

Rachel77 said:


> We have a family vacation booked for the first week of August with DVC points.  I'm thinking of these latest developments, and honestly, it's like a stress reliever for me.  I am always booking things the minute they are available to book - and I have to admit, I was stressed thinking about the Park reservation system and how that would have worked with our ADRs (and FP's for when I would have been able to make them next Tuesday).  Now it's all - poof!  No more worries about making sure all the plans match up - because there will be no more plans LOL.
> 
> Now it's just hoping I can get a park, any park, when the reservation system shows up.   If I can't get a park, then it will be a day at the pool.  If the pool isn't available, then it will be Disney Springs, or just spending family time playing board games.  Not the typical go, go, go that we normally do at Disney, but we'll still be on property with the Disney magic, and we'll still be together as a family.
> 
> It will be the most ad hoc Disney vacation that my OCD self would have ever allowed us to have LOL!


Well your definitely the kind of paying customer Disney's looking for.  Don't get me wrong; it's great to be positive; but it's another thing to gladly have a business completely take advantage of you.  That is absolutely no offense to you...it sounds like you're happy to pay whatever to do whatever, but Disney is still treating it's paying customers extremely poorly.


----------



## Bullseye

courtney1188 said:


> Is anyone else just sadly looking at their FPs and dining reservations on the app/website before they go away? They were so perfect! I worked so hard! Sigh. But mostly I am finding the humor in all of it, because what else can you do at this point. (Answer: Cry. But I really don't want to do that!)



No doubt about that, I already canceled ADRs for May trip (which were perfect) and it almost killed me since dining is just about my favorite part of vacation . Now I have a whole new set of ADR's for October ( which are also perfect) that are going to get wiped also. Ok then, so it sounds like this will be the Disney trip where I finally catch up on my reading. Maybe an ADR at the nearby Chik-fil-A.


----------



## Kimrlav

Katrina Y said:


> Why are they canceling your resort reservation?I thought it was only the dining part of the plan.


Maybe, I am reading it wrong, but it sounded like the resort reservation from the free dining recovery would be canceled and these guests would be offered the opportunity to book another vacation for a later date with the 35 percent off room discount. But, I could be reading that wrong -- this is all so confusing and quite frankly I am tired of thinking and worrying about a Disney vacation. I would absolutely go with all these modifications, but it seems the reservation will be canceled because it is considered a new reservation. But, I could be totally mistaken.


----------



## soniam

Rachel77 said:


> We have a family vacation booked for the first week of August with DVC points.  I'm thinking of these latest developments, and honestly, it's like a stress reliever for me.  I am always booking things the minute they are available to book - and I have to admit, I was stressed thinking about the Park reservation system and how that would have worked with our ADRs (and FP's for when I would have been able to make them next Tuesday).  Now it's all - poof!  No more worries about making sure all the plans match up - because there will be no more plans LOL.
> 
> Now it's just hoping I can get a park, any park, when the reservation system shows up.   If I can't get a park, then it will be a day at the pool.  If the pool isn't available, then it will be Disney Springs, or just spending family time playing board games.  Not the typical go, go, go that we normally do at Disney, but we'll still be on property with the Disney magic, and we'll still be together as a family.
> 
> It will be the most ad hoc Disney vacation that my OCD self would have ever allowed us to have LOL!



That's how I am viewing it too. We have been at busy times of the year when you have to stop and smell the flowers, so it's kind of like that. Heck, we may even go do some stuff around Orlando. We never go anywhere else but WDW and UO. We might go see a movie too. Tenet comes out during our trip, and we really want to see it in a theater. This has been such a strange year for vacations for us already. There was some mild protesting going on last summer when we were in Barcelona. Then they were having violent protests in Chile during our xmas trip, which made us change our plans and not visit family in Santiago. It's just going to be one of those things for a while now. I am thankful that we are healthy, our son did well with online learning, and we both have our jobs and can work from home.


----------



## kylenne

reliev said:


> whos to say the annual pass doesn't get extended as a good "faith" effort. I mean the price raising doesn't seem like its unreasonable given the circumstances I get people are upset. I wouldn't be shocked if my AP got extended 6 months for example maybe I expect too much?



Shanghai DL recently announced they are extending APs through the end of the period where you have to make reservations to get into the park, not just the dates the park was closed. I don't think it's unreasonable to expect something similar stateside. My pass is up at the beginning of August and at the rate this is going, I may not even have to renew it before our rebooked trip.

Who knows, though, with the way this free dining thing was bungled.


----------



## Katrina Y

brockash said:


> Well your definitely the kind of paying customer Disney's looking for.  Don't get me wrong; it's great to be positive; but it's another thing to gladly have a business completely take advantage of you.  That is absolutely no offense to you...it sounds like you're happy to pay whatever to do whatever, but Disney is still treating it's paying customers extremely poorly.


It is difficult knowing you have paid for a $8,000 trip not including travel, and now it doesn’t even include food.


----------



## soniam

Kimrlav said:


> Maybe, I am reading it wrong, but it sounded like the resort reservation from the free dining recovery would be canceled and these guests would be offered the opportunity to book another vacation for a later date with the 35 percent off room discount. But, I could be reading that wrong -- this is all so confusing and quite frankly I am tired of thinking and worrying about a Disney vacation. I would absolutely go with all these modifications, but it seems the reservation will be canceled because it is considered a new reservation. But, I could be totally mistaken.



I think you might have misread it. I think we just have to wait and see what the communication is from Disney for each of our circumstances. I have absolutely no control over any of this right now, so I am not going to bother worrying. I don't have a dining plan though.


----------



## SarahC97

Kimrlav said:


> Maybe, I am reading it wrong, but it sounded like the resort reservation from the free dining recovery would be canceled and these guests would be offered the opportunity to book another vacation for a later date with the 35 percent off room discount. But, I could be reading that wrong -- this is all so confusing and quite frankly I am tired of thinking and worrying about a Disney vacation. I would absolutely go with all these modifications, but it seems the reservation will be canceled because it is considered a new reservation. But, I could be totally mistaken.


I thought this at first, too, but my TA talked me off the ledge. She said we can keep the room (at full price) and tickets, just the dining is gone.


----------



## soniam

kylenne said:


> Shanghai DL recently announced they are extending APs through the end of the period where you have to make reservations to get into the park, not just the dates the park was closed. I don't think it's unreasonable to expect something similar stateside. My pass is up at the beginning of August and at the rate this going, I may not even have to renew it before our rebooked trip.
> 
> Who knows, though, with the way this free dining thing was bungled.



Shanghai APs are limited to visiting once a week right now. We don't know if WDW will be restricting APs like that or not.


----------



## reliev

soniam said:


> Shanghai APs are limited to visiting once a week right now. We don't know if WDW will be restricting APs like that or not.


as a AP top-level holder for over a decade id honestly be fine with that with an extension of course  given the circumstances that is fine to me.


----------



## 20yBWDW

I can't find the language about the free dining on the Disney page anymore. Did they remove it?


----------



## Rachel77

Bullseye said:


> No doubt about that, I already canceled ADRs for May trip (which were perfect) and it almost killed me since dining is just about my favorite part of vacation . Now I have a whole new set of ADR's for October ( which are also perfect) that are going to get wiped also. Ok then, so it sounds like this will be the Disney trip where I finally to catch up on my reading. Maybe an ADR at the nearby Chik-fil-A.


Yeah, I finally had gotten a reservation (180 days out) for Ohana at 7pm. Thought that was a mythical thing that didn’t even really exist!  I’m trying to think now - better for my waistline, better for my waistline lol


----------



## soniam

reliev said:


> as a AP top-level holder for over a decade id honestly be fine with that with an extension of course  given the circumstances that is fine to me.


 
It would be a problem for me, since we are not locals. I have an AP voucher. I would be willing to not redeem it yet and just purchase tickets for my July trip. The voucher is good until 2030, and we have another trip at Thanksgiving and probably more next year.


----------



## reliev

Rachel77 said:


> Yeah, I finally had gotten a reservation (180 days out) for Ohana at 7pm. Thought that was a mythical thing that didn’t even really exist!  I’m trying to think now - better for my waistline, better for my waistline lol


I have one for the 3rd of July at 730 I feel ya but that chicken and shrimp! and the tiki drinks... sigh


----------



## kylenne

soniam said:


> Shanghai APs are limited to visiting once a week right now. We don't know if WDW will be restricting APs like that or not.



Yeah, we can really only speculate for now. Does Shanghai have different levels of AP too? I ask because WDW may not have to restrict like that at least in the beginning. A lot of Florida locals probably wouldn't be able to come because of blackouts on their passes, and a lot of out of state APs are subject to FL's quarantine order. NY/NJ/CT have an awful lot of AP representation to be so far away. Not to mention the Louisiana contingent.

I still think it would be a nice gesture. Especially since a lot of APs got screwed out of room discounts (not that I'm bitter lol). But like I said, who knows. This free dining mess is so sloppy on their part.


----------



## reliev

soniam said:


> It would be a problem for me, since we are not locals. I have an AP voucher. I would be willing to not redeem it yet and just purchase tickets for my July trip. The voucher is good until 2030, and we have another trip at Thanksgiving and probably more next year.


Yeah, I get that but they have to be fair given the circumstances it won't please everyone no matter what they do. It's a bad situation regardless.


----------



## Rachel77

brockash said:


> Well your definitely the kind of paying customer Disney's looking for.  Don't get me wrong; it's great to be positive; but it's another thing to gladly have a business completely take advantage of you.  That is absolutely no offense to you...it sounds like you're happy to pay whatever to do whatever, but Disney is still treating it's paying customers extremely poorly.


Well, I am using my DVC points that have been banked for awhile - and it is cheaper for us since the maintenance fee has already been paid long ago to do a week at Disney than a week’s vacation elsewhere - so that does factor in my perspective. But I admit - I am sure with my lifelong love of Disney - quite a few executives have gotten some nice bonuses off of what I have given Disney over the years!


----------



## Kimrlav

SarahC97 said:


> I thought this at first, too, but my TA talked me off the ledge. She said we can keep the room (at full price) and tickets, just the dining is gone.


Thanks for this information. I will have to seriously think about paying the full rate for a reduced experience.


----------



## elle21

Rachel77 said:


> We have a family vacation booked for the first week of August with DVC points.  I'm thinking of these latest developments, and honestly, it's like a stress reliever for me.  I am always booking things the minute they are available to book - and I have to admit, I was stressed thinking about the Park reservation system and how that would have worked with our ADRs (and FP's for when I would have been able to make them next Tuesday).  Now it's all - poof!  No more worries about making sure all the plans match up - because there will be no more plans LOL.
> 
> Now it's just hoping I can get a park, any park, when the reservation system shows up.   If I can't get a park, then it will be a day at the pool.  If the pool isn't available, then it will be Disney Springs, or just spending family time playing board games.  Not the typical go, go, go that we normally do at Disney, but we'll still be on property with the Disney magic, and we'll still be together as a family.
> 
> It will be the most ad hoc Disney vacation that my OCD self would have ever allowed us to have LOL!


I think you are the type of guest that will be the exception. Most people who are going to Disney world for a vacation won’t be happy to hang out by the pool if they can’t get into a park. You can spend a lot less for a much nicer location if you want to hang out by the pool at a resort. And stay home for free to play board games.


----------



## soniam

kylenne said:


> Yeah, we can really only speculate for now. Does Shanghai have different levels of AP too? I ask because WDW may not have to restrict like that at least in the beginning. A lot of Florida locals probably wouldn't be able to come because of blackouts on their passes, and a lot of out of state APs are subject to FL's quarantine order. NY/NJ/CT have an awful lot of AP representation to be so far away. Not to mention the Louisiana contingent.
> 
> I still think it would be a nice gesture. Especially since a lot of APs got screwed out of room discounts (not that I'm bitter lol). But like I said, who knows. This free dining mess is so sloppy on their part.



I don't think they have very many AP holders in Shanghai. I believe they just started selling them in 2018 or 2019. I also don't think they have any levels, just one type. I think they will compensate people somehow, especially if they only allow 1 visit/week. I have an AP voucher. We are in Texas. I will probably try to by regular tickets for me if they do the once a week thing. DH and DS just have tickets.


----------



## SarahC97

Kimrlav said:


> Thanks for this information. I will have to seriously think about paying the full rate for a reduced experience.


Yeah. We only booked a deluxe so we could get the free DDP. Now? I don't want to pay $500/night for a resort. I still want to go but I'm hoping to switch resorts if I can.


----------



## Kimrlav

SarahC97 said:


> I thought this at first, too, but my TA talked me off the ledge. She said we can keep the room (at full price) and tickets, just the dining is gone.


It would be great if we could also book at a  later date for the 35% off discount, too -- but it is probably one or another not both. I would like to delete the tickets, since you had to purchase tickets for the free dining plan and use my annual pass for this vacation. Thanks again for this information.


----------



## Sandisw

brockash said:


> Theyre one of the largest companies in the world...They certainly should have realized...they just didn't care to or make it a priority.  It's really unbelievable.  I have never been so disgusted by a company as I have with WDW at this point and how they've handled this whole mess.  They've literally looked incompetent when compared to basically any other competitor; which is pretty sad considering who they are and the sheer amount of "smart" ppl. they have.



To be fair, people book ADRs 6 months ahead,  Many places are booked solid,  I don’t think we can fault Disney for not realizing in January they couldn’t accommodate all those diners,

Only fthing to do was to cancel them all Because no way to privatize those who had them,  Now, i do think the offer of free dining was a mistake as a recovery offer...that wasn’t thought through, IMO

But, other than that, I am not sure how they could be doing anything else but suspending it all,  Can you imagine a guest having the dining plan and not getting a reservation?

It is not ideal and honestly, the experience will not be the same and Disney knows that.  

I just don’t agree they are doing things to purposely make guests angry . I really think they want people to wait and don’t want them thinking they are getting a normal WDW vacation.


----------



## soniam

EMH was officially removed from the calendars. I don't know how far out though. I know they said it was canceled. This is just to update that the calendars are more accurate now.


----------



## SarahC97

Kimrlav said:


> It would be great if we could also book at a  later date for the 35% off discount, too -- but it is probably one or another not both. I would like to delete the tickets, since you had to purchase tickets for the free dining plan and use my annual pass for this vacation. Thanks again for this information.


Well, my TA talked to Disney for me tonight and while I can't change anything right now, when we can modify we can take the tickets off since we have APs. So that's a little $ taken off, but certainly doesn't make up for the loss of the DDP. Good luck to you. You're not alone!


----------



## Rachel77

elle21 said:


> I think you are the type of guest that will be the exception. Most people who are going to Disney world for a vacation won’t be happy to hang out by the pool if they can’t get into a park. You can spend a lot less for a much nicer location if you want to hang out by the pool at a resort. And stay home for free to play board games.


We’re annual Passholder’s with DVC points and live just an hour away - so my perspective is definitely different than others who have to fly or buy passes specifically for this one vacation.   Definitely get the frustration a lot of people feel - but if there is that frustration, it is probably better to delay the vacation to be sure to get all you want out of it. For myself, I work very crazy hours and had this week, and time off of work, planned 11 months ago - so it is worth it to me to be in my happy place, using points already paid for, and just focus on spending time with my kids and husband away from hectic life for a week.


----------



## Bullseye

Rachel77 said:


> Yeah, I finally had gotten a reservation (180 days out) for Ohana at 7pm. Thought that was a mythical thing that didn’t even really exist!  I’m trying to think now - better for my waistline, better for my waistline lol


At 180 days I usually have pretty good luck getting Ohana ADR close to the time I want... but yeah they do fill up pretty quick. It's disheartening when you're a planner and you put in the time to get it right and it all goes kaput . We're all rolling with the punches, eh!


----------



## brockash

Sandisw said:


> To be fair, people book ADRs 6 months ahead,  Many places are booked solid,  I don’t think we can fault Disney for not realizing in January they couldn’t accommodate all those diners,
> 
> Only fthing to do was to cancel them all Because no way to privatize those who had them,  Now, i do think the offer of free dining was a mistake as a recovery offer...that wasn’t thought through, IMO
> 
> But, other than that, I am not sure how they could be doing anything else but suspending it all,  Can you imagine a guest having the dining plan and not getting a reservation?
> 
> It is not ideal and honestly, the experience will not be the same and Disney knows that.
> 
> I just don’t agree they are doing things to purposely make guests angry . I really think they want people to wait and don’t want them thinking they are getting a normal WDW vacation.


Well...for starters they could not reduce park hrs to what can only be described as laughable...that would help.

But, I can understand having to cancel all fastpasses/adrs, but to take back a promotion that we booked almost a year ago and our only option is to suck it up. pay rack rate or cancel...that's crooked and sleazy.  We would've never booked Disney at rack rate if we weren't getting "free dining."  It's despicable that they're allowed to get away with it.  We'll be canceling...you know once they grace us with being allowed to get our money back and stop holding it hostage, but it's still a disgraceful way to treat customers.


----------



## reliev

AFAIK the reason park hours are reduced is for a lot of reasons but one has to do with cleaning wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people who did part-time or occasional work want to take a hard pass on getting back to the mouse. IMO they can't open up full hours until they can make the money to do so seems like a 1-2 shift park for the immediate future. I also dont think the demand will be there call me crazy the guy who hasn't got a haircut since march


----------



## brockash

SarahC97 said:


> Well, my TA talked to Disney for me tonight and while I can't change anything right now, when we can modify we can take the tickets off since we have APs. So that's a little $ taken off, but certainly doesn't make up for the loss of the DDP. Good luck to you. You're not alone!


Honestly, I wouldn't rely on anything a CM is telling anyone right now.  Disney is not the company it was 4 months ago.  I hope for those still going they are able to make modifications, but it seems to me they're wanting ppl. to cancel, and after the things that have already come out; unfortunately I can see them saying it's either what you have now or it's canceled.  Good luck, hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Lsdolphin

i have an AP and have added dining plans to our resort reservations to be able to use the Disney Visa perk that allows you to take advantage of 6 mos no finance charge for Disney Vacations...now that dining plans are being cancelled I’m assuming this payment option will no longer be available


----------



## elle21

reliev said:


> AFAIK the reason park hours are reduced is for a lot of reasons but one has to do with cleaning wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people who did part-time or occasional work want to take a hard pass on getting back to the mouse. IMO they can't open up full hours until they can make the money to do so seems like a 1-2 shift park for the immediate future. I also dont think the demand will be there call me crazy the guy who hasn't got a haircut since march


The demand won’t be there. The people who are applauding all the restrictions and regulations aren’t going to go because they are scared to travel and worried about catching covid-19. The people who want to travel and aren’t worried about being in a theme park won’t go because of all the restrictions and reduced hours/ experiences.


----------



## reliev

elle21 said:


> The demand won’t be there. The people who are applauding all the restrictions and regulations aren’t going to go because they are scared to travel and worried about catching covid-19. The people who want to travel and aren’t worried about being in a theme park won’t go because of all the restrictions and reduced hours/ experiences.


yep I agree I wanted to like this but I like nothing really about what is going on.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

This is far fetched but was the free dining recovery offer a Chapek move/blunder?

   I wonder if Disney instantly realized it was a  complete disaster because of a huge response.  Maybe they thought it would be very modest response due to virus concerns and financial considerations. Or they thought the virus would disappear and it became clear it wasn’t going to.  

   I wonder if that’s partially why Iger came back to clean this free dining mess up. They hoped for better, discuss a bunch of ideas but eventually they realized this was basically their only option. 

  The recovery offer seemed like such a strange, uncharacteristically rash idea for Disney, to pick a date out of thin air, to draw crowds.  

   Regardless, this is a PR disaster for Disney and Chapek. And I am not sure Josh D’Amaro knows what he is doing. 

  I am really stunned by this.


----------



## evino526

disneyland_is_magic said:


> This is far fetched but was the free dining recovery offer a Chapek move/blunder?
> 
> I wonder if Disney instantly realized it was a  complete disaster because of a huge response.  Maybe they thought it would be very modest response due to virus concerns and financial considerations. Or they thought the virus would disappear and it became clear it wasn’t going to.
> 
> I wonder if that’s partially why Iger came back to clean this free dining mess up. They hoped for better, discuss a bunch of ideas but eventually they realized this was basically their only option.
> 
> The recovery offer seemed like such a strange, uncharacteristically rash idea for Disney, to pick a date out of thin air, to draw crowds.
> 
> Regardless, this is a PR disaster for Disney and Chapek.



I know this will sound odd, but I really don’t think they knew how impactful COVID-19 was going to be. When they initially closed, it was only for a couple of weeks until the end of March, so whoever they were getting their guidance from was downplaying the situation. When they realized that this was going to have massive implications beyond a 2 week-1 month window, they brought Iger back to help. The dining plan promo was most likely pulled when they made the decision internally to drop dining plans as part of reopening.


----------



## wendow

Katrina Y said:


> I think they should have had a fail safe measure in place and only allotted “ X number” of free dining, once they reached the free dining limit, move to a different recovery offer. For a business to give something like that and then take it away is really unheard of. Most people’s vacation packages went up at least a thousand dollars or more to get the free dining because they lost their room discounts. In the very least they should give back the room discount and not just say something like “aren’t you lucky, for a full price room, no free dining, reduced hours, no fireworks or parade, you get to reserve a spot in our parks first, have a magical day”.



We were eligible for the recovery offer as we had a cancelled trip in March & April (and May...not that it counted) but it was going to increase our cost over 2k to pay rack rate and buy 2-day tix (we have AP's) just to get free food. We are used to paying OOP and pretty good at keeping food costs down so I was really on the fence about whether to book under that offer or not. Ultimately, the decision was made for me when Disney ended the offer 3 weeks early. I thought that was pretty sucky of them but this, wow, this takes the cake!

I'm keeping our late July reservation for now but this ridiculousness is mounting. I'm shocked they want to offer so much less of an experience and yet, charge guests the same or more in some cases. We have expiring dvc points that we cannot use later in the year and we have AP's that are to expire early Aug. I know we can get them extended but we can't go again until mid-Dec and most likely, they won't be good then unless Disney gives a longer period to use. I wouldn't go otherwise.


----------



## wendow

evino526 said:


> I know this will sound odd, but I really don’t think they knew how impactful COVID-19 was going to be. When they initially closed, it was only for a couple of weeks until the end of March, so whoever they were getting their guidance from was downplaying the situation. When they realized that this was going to have massive implications beyond a 2 week-1 month window, they brought Iger back to help. The dining plan promo was most likely pulled when they made the decision internally to drop dining plans as part of reopening.


I agree. My dd20 was down there in the DCP. She'd just gotten trained and only been at her location (BoG) for 30 days when Disney closed. The CP recruiters were telling the kids they would be coming back. We had just moved her down there but had to move her back home super quickly as Disney only gave them 3 days notice to move out and find a way home. My dd was supposed to be down there for 6 mos and the kids and recruiters thought they would return. Nope, no one knew how crazy this was going to get.


----------



## Lsdolphin

cancelled trip for April/May. Have trips scheduled for Sept and Dec. also have flights booked for both trips....both trips are room plus ddp (Not free dining) so I have no idea what to do now...


----------



## wendow

Sandisw said:


> Honestly, I think they did it the way they did because they know many people are not going to spend the kind of money it takes for a WDW vacation with these limitations and wanted people to cancel for summer and put trips until next year so they can keep the numbers down,
> 
> The fact that they came out with all of this before the details of the reservation system seems like they knew they had to maybe get more people cancele?
> 
> I am DVC so for me, parks are secondary, so limitations are not as big of a deal. But, if I was a cash paying guest who didn’t go often, I probably would be canceling.
> 
> I am sorry this is not turning out to be the trip you wanted.


I very much agree with you. I think Disney wants to 1) get the dvc resorts open so, people like me who have expiring points, can use them 2) open up so AP's can begin using their passes again, lessening the amount of time they need to extend or refund and 3) get locals in so they will shop and dine and help them assess how they are doing managing people in a covid world. It's a very business-minded approach but it makes sense. 
I am a TA and I am advising my clients, who all tend to be once every 5 years types or once in a lifetime people, to delay their trips. This is no way to experience Disney as a first time or infrequent guest.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I was just thinking of Chapek quote the other day “the world is ready to get back to some Magic.”

Also Bob:  Please don’t come now and we definitely aren’t going to magical about the way we get you not to come.


----------



## SarahC97

wendow said:


> I very much agree with you. I think Disney wants to 1) get the dvc resorts open so, people like me who have expiring points, can use them 2) open up so AP's can begin using their passes again, lessening the amount of time they need to extend or refund and 3) get locals in so they will shop and dine and help them assess how they are doing managing people in a covid world. It's a very business-minded approach but it makes sense.
> I am a TA and I am advising my clients, who all tend to be once every 5 years types or once in a lifetime people, to delay their trips. This is no way to experience Disney as a first time or infrequent guest.


Do you think they're going to allow any modifications to existing reservations? I had the recovery free dining. I'd pay rack rate but I'd also like to shorten my trip now and get rid of the tickets I was required to add for FD. I'm feeling very confused about everything right now.


----------



## cakebaker

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I was just thinking of Chapek quote the other day “the world is ready to get back to some Magic.”
> 
> Also Bob:  Please don’t come now and we definitely aren’t going to magical about the way we get you not to come.


 I wonder if this is the “quintessential Disney experience” he said they insisted on before they opened. 

Chapek has to be the most clueless executive I’ve ever seen.


----------



## wendow

SarahC97 said:


> Do you think they're going to allow any modifications to existing reservations? I had the recovery free dining. I'd pay rack rate but I'd also like to shorten my trip now and get rid of the tickets I was required to add for FD. I'm feeling very confused about everything right now.


It's hard to know. Do you have AP's or are you just wanting to buy tickets elsewhere? You may be in a position,depending on how soon your trip is, that you need to just suck up the tickets - that is, if you really want/have to travel during this - and hold them for another trip to upgrade or use. I would have previously said, "of course Disney will allow you to modify and keep your hotel" but right now, things are a mess and very uncertain. I'm not sure what they are going to do and our TA emails have not given any better info than what is posted here.


----------



## cakebaker

There are those of us who opted not to take the free dining offer, but went with the AP discount which is basically the 35% off offer being made at some point. They chose to open after that discount expires. Those guests are just out of luck as  they refuse to honor previous discounts. Just another nail in the coffin.


----------



## SarahC97

wendow said:


> It's hard to know. Do you have AP's or are you just wanting to buy tickets elsewhere? You may be in a position,depending on how soon your trip is, that you need to just suck up the tickets - that is, if you really want/have to travel during this - and hold them for another trip to upgrade or use. I would have previously said, "of course Disney will allow you to modify and keep your hotel" but right now, things are a mess and very uncertain. I'm not sure what they are going to do and our TA emails have not given any better info than what is posted here.


Thanks. I have APs but if I'm unable to ditch the tickets and can't modify days, that might be what finally breaks me. The phone CM seemed to think they'd allow modifications, but we all know how dependable phone CMs are...


----------



## wendow

SarahC97 said:


> Thanks. I have APs but if I'm unable to ditch the tickets and can't modify days, that might be what finally breaks me. The phone CM seemed to think they'd allow modifications, but we all know how dependable phone CMs are...


I hope they allow you to drop the tix. We would have been in the same spot had I booked the recovery offer and I'd feel the same as you. Losing the free dining and being forced to pay rack rate and for tix I didn't need would have been my undoing.


----------



## brockash

SarahC97 said:


> Do you think they're going to allow any modifications to existing reservations? I had the recovery free dining. I'd pay rack rate but I'd also like to shorten my trip now and get rid of the tickets I was required to add for FD. I'm feeling very confused about everything right now.


I don't think they're going to allow any modifications.  They want ppl. to cancel.  The way their system works, to take days off/on requires canceling and rebooking.  I highly doubt they're going to allow ppl. to modify.  Nice of you to be willing to pay rack rate though.


----------



## SarahC97

brockash said:


> I don't think they're going to allow any modifications.  They want ppl. to cancel.  The way their system works, to take days off/on requires canceling and rebooking.  I highly doubt they're going to allow ppl. to modify.  Nice of you to be willing to pay rack rate though.


Honestly, I fully anticipate that's how it's going to go. I'm interested if they'll let me drop the tickets. If they can take away the dining, then I should be able to drop the tickets. One would think...


----------



## brockash

cakebaker said:


> I wonder if this is the “quintessential experience” he said they insisted on before they opened.
> 
> Chapek has to be the most clueless executive I’ve ever seen.


Yes, you know how lucky those ppl. who get into the reservation system will be?  Can't believe he said that...yep so lucky that we're only keeping the customers that will pay us the most, accept us being dishonest and all for a lesser experience than what we could safely provide...man those are the lucky ones.  What a jack***.


----------



## wendow

brockash said:


> I don't think they're going to allow any modifications.  They want ppl. to cancel.  The way their system works, to take days off/on requires canceling and rebooking.  I highly doubt they're going to allow ppl. to modify.  Nice of you to be willing to pay rack rate though.


I also get the feeling they want people to cancel. There are just so many negatives being thrown out right now. They are making a ton of money off the NBA and aren't hurting as bad as other parks in the area to where they need guests and quickly. My perception anyways. Like I've said elsewhere, they want to open so dvc can use points (big deal so there isn't a huge build up of points) and they are solving that by only opening dvc resorts, get AP's access so they can stop the clock on refunds and extensions, and lastly, open to locals who will enter the parks, spend money and go home, removing some of Disney's responsibility. Things have changed for the time being.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

So are they going to open up 2021 packages so those of us that want to rebook under the 35% can?  I know you can book room only but we have always done a package so not sure how that works.


----------



## SarahC97

Mrs Grumpy said:


> So are they going to open up 2021 packages so those of us that want to rebook under the 35% can?  I know you can book room only but we have always done a package so not sure how that works.


They've not made any mention of the future dates for the 35% offer, have they?


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

SarahC97 said:


> They've not made any mention of the future dates for the 35% offer, have they?


Not that I have seen.


----------



## crayon3448

I have bounce back free dining booked for August. I completely understand the new restrictions- limiting park hours, no parades, etc. Even cancelling existing ADRs makes sense and I'm not surprised by it. But now paying rack rate for the room plus the $1000 for the food while there...I can't see why they had to cancel ALL dining plans. At least give us free quick service because we have to eat while we are there! They would be honoring free dining and give us the option to not be out any money for food this way. 

Can someone explain the reason they did not do this? I don't mean to be so negative (and we are not even cancelling our reservation as of yet!) but I truly cannot think of any other reason than to get more people to cancel on their own and make sure they can get as much money as possible from those that are going.


----------



## cakebaker

wendow said:


> I also get the feeling they want people to cancel. There are just so many negatives being thrown out right now. They are making a ton of money off the NBA and aren't hurting as bad as other parks in the area to where they need guests and quickly. My perception anyways. Like I've said elsewhere, they want to open so dvc can use points (big deal so there isn't a huge build up of points) and they are solving that by only opening dvc resorts, get AP's access so they can stop the clock on refunds and extensions, and lastly, open to locals who will enter the parks, spend money and go home, removing some of Disney's responsibility. Things have changed for the time being.



A few days ago you could’ve said this all as a prediction and I would’ve  argued with you and defended them, even though all the signs were there. But they managed to prove it all true, much to my disappointment.


----------



## cakebaker

crayon3448 said:


> I have bounce back free dining booked for August. I completely understand the new restrictions- limiting park hours, no parades, etc. Even cancelling existing ADRs makes sense and I'm not surprised by it. But now paying rack rate for the room plus the $1000 for the food while there...I can't see why they had to cancel ALL dining plans.


It's funny how everything makes sense until they finally get to a cut that one cares about a great deal. Then, it no longer makes sense.
Cancelling dining plans makes just as much sense as many other moves they've made. Charging the same price for much less than they sold is what doesn't make sense and it didn't make sense with the first cut. At least not on the guest's end. It makes perfect sense to Disney. They aren't looking long term anymore so the guest experience and guest satisfaction doesn't matter. That's just the way it is and we have 2 options- take it or leave it.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

WB1971 said:


> I’m a huge fan, live an hour away, have an annual pass already, and I have zero desire to deal with any of these restrictions. They are killing it for me.




i'm also an AP holder and live an hour away. I don't think I will return to the parks until after the COVID situation has improved.   I do hope disney will refund the unused difference in the cost of my platinum pluss pass, since water parks are now off the table too.


----------



## yulilin3

Got the email.  I have 1 night CR for July 1st, had booked fps already.  Very generic email but it talks only about the fp cancellation and not the resort cancellation,  maybe they'll be canceling that a couple of weeks before


----------



## java

Did you all see they are canceling all existing dining and fast pass reservations? I still can’t through to cancel. They are chipping away at my vacation a day at a time. Glad we chose plan B. This vacation was going to be pricey. It was a celebration trip. Sadly with the changes it would be a bust. (I had some great fast passes) 
Oh well there is always a great big beautiful tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

This all would've gone down better with one simple thing: better communication
No wishy washy language
No cryptic DPB post
We all knew there would be some radical changes but, with no communications and them continuing taking reservations and only canceling them a week at a time a lot of people feel blindsided.
And this lack of communications has been happening for at least a decade if not more,  it's just more obvious now that it's affecting a very large group of people
This is why I always tell everyone,  do not expect anything from Disney. When they changed their terms and conditions a month ago or so I knew they were prepping for some big shake up.
Like I said yesterday,  take your money and visit somewhere else or save it and come back next year


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Does anyone have a clue as to how many days you will be allowed to do an advance park reservation for?  At this point I have consolidated 2 previously canceled trips into one in August for a total of 18 days.  The first 4 nights are at the Dolphin, the next 14 are onsite.  I have an AP, so in theory I should get "dibs", but I doubt that it will be for my full trip. I may have to amend this one yet again.


----------



## cakebaker

Katrina Y said:


> Yes, it is a package. I have the Dining Recovery Package. Yesterday there was another link which said change your reservation. They took that away last night.


Just an update- I had lots of reservations and had cancelled many of them, leaving only 2. I now see that message you see- meaning I can't get those cancelled and get my money back. That is absolutely unbelievavle to me that they can hold on to thousands of dollars of my money for something they have cancelled and refuse to immediately refund. It just gets better and better. Has anyone been successful in calling and getting refunds?


----------



## crayon3448

cakebaker said:


> It's funny how everything makes sense until they finally get to a cut that one cares about a great deal. Then, it no longer makes sense.
> Cancelling dining plans makes just as much sense as many other moves they've made. Charging the same price for much less than they sold is what doesn't make sense and it didn't make sense with the first cut. At least not on the guest's end. It makes perfect sense to Disney. They aren't looking long term anymore so the guest experience and guest satisfaction doesn't matter. That's just the way it is and we have 2 options- take it or leave it.



All of those things I mentioned make sense from a safety perspective and to limit capacity at restaurants. I don't think eliminating quick service dining does that.  

BUT- and I didn't think of this til now- perhaps they are changing so that quick service will also have to be reserved to control capacity at those restaurants.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

Anyone else have extreme anxiety they are either going to:
a. Not get the email to register for reserved day park tickets.
b. Miss out on the 60-day ADR window
c. Get a random trip cancellation email from Disney

It reminds me of when I'm trying to purchase U2 tickets on Ticketmaster....haha


----------



## Llama mama

So I have a reservation at YC 7/31-8/8. My 60 day fastpasses booking was to be on the Monday 6/1. Now my 60 days will be ADR booking again. How do I know YC will even be open . They haven’t released any resorts opening except DVC ones? I have not paid reservation in full yet. I also have 5 1/2 cabanas booked at y resort. They will wipe those too?
It’s states ADR and experiences can be booked 60 Days out . So I may be able to rebook everything Monday?


----------



## lilypgirl

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Anyone else have extreme anxiety they are either going to:
> a. Not get the email to register for reserved day park tickets.
> b. Miss out on the 60-day ADR window
> c. Get a random trip cancellation email from Disney
> 
> It reminds me of when I'm trying to purchase U2 tickets on Ticketmaster....haha


Yes !! I am 45 days out from my trip and I have no idea what they heck I am doing in terms  of all these new reservations. So afraid I am going to miss something!


----------



## Brett Wyman

lilypgirl said:


> Yes !! I am 45 days out from my trip and I have no idea what they heck I am doing in terms  of all these new reservations. So afraid I am going to miss something!



You don’t have to worry about FPs.

The parks will have very low crowds so ADRs shouldn’t be an issue.

You have a guaranteed booking. At worst Disney will move you to a comparable or upgraded hotel.

Sometime soon you will be informed how to reserve your park days.

Go with flow and have a good time. People have been saying forever they want to go to Disney without planning. Now is the time!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

lilypgirl said:


> Yes !! I am 45 days out from my trip and I have no idea what they heck I am doing in terms  of all these new reservations. So afraid I am going to miss something!


I was 33 now 44 days out. This trip I handed all the FP and ADR planning to my daughter and she got a great  set of ADRs and FPs... a perfect line up. But, maybe because we don’t have young children and we are APHs, I am not particularly perturbed by the recent news. Disney will come up with a solution. They are neither going to make resort guests starve nor refuse them entry to parks/rides etc.


----------



## DurangoJim

We received this email around 1am.


----------



## Leigh L

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Anyone else have extreme anxiety they are either going to:
> a. Not get the email to register for reserved day park tickets.
> b. Miss out on the 60-day ADR window
> c. Get a random trip cancellation email from Disney
> 
> It reminds me of when I'm trying to purchase U2 tickets on Ticketmaster....haha


Yep, yep, and yep!
Probably, esp #1. Hopefully, checking MDE daily will show an option to register.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Do I need to wait to read the 10 new pages on this thread overnight before or after I have coffee?


----------



## cakebaker

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Do I need to wait to read the 10 new pages on this thread overnight before or after I have coffee?


Defintely after coffee.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

DurangoJim said:


> We received this email around 1am. View attachment 497735


Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## pmaurer74

Do we have valid tickets if our renewed APs are not activated yet? I was able to make Fps with them so I assume I will get a reservation email?


----------



## lilypgirl

Have dining reservations been canceled yet? . I am still seeing all of mine and  also fast passes .


----------



## McKelly

I have Free Dining booked over the Xmas holiday this year.  12/22-1/2 - I wonder if the 35% discount will even apply to those dates for NEXT Xmas, or this Xmas for that matter  Typically, Free Dining is the only discount you CAN use during those times.  We'll find out soon I guess!


----------



## reliev

Happyinwonerland said:


> i'm also an AP holder and live an hour away. I don't think I will return to the parks until after the COVID situation has improved.   I do hope disney will refund the unused difference in the cost of my platinum pluss pass, since water parks are now off the table too.


I think they will for the water portion and add some months on well see or maybe they add the "value" in time in months or maybe they follow the universal approach where they are going to treat the water every 2 hours who knows.


----------



## reliev

lilypgirl said:


> Have dining reservations been canceled yet? . I am still seeing all of mine and  also fast passes .


same here it seems to be a slow process. Im willing to stay on resort though not the park if its offered.


----------



## pmaurer74

DurangoJim said:


> We received this email around 1am. View attachment 497735


when are your travel dates?


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Do I need to wait to read the 10 new pages on this thread overnight before or after I have coffee?


no need to read really. Nothing new other than Disney has started sending "your fp/reservation/ADR" are cancelled emails


----------



## yulilin3

I got an email (posted a couple of pages ago) about them cancelling my fps and they are still on MDE, remember MDE is the last to show anything updated.
Also, in line with my earlier post that the worst thing with Disney right now is communications, there is no mention of any of the new cancellations on the HUB (CM internal site)


----------



## cakebaker

DurangoJim said:


> We received this email around 1am. View attachment 497735


I’ve  gotten 3 so far, have no clue which one is for what reservation. lol  I guess because I had a few FP scheduled for our check out day- the 11th, I qualify. Yay?


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

MIChessGuy said:


> I examined my own Disney Visa card, but the contactless symbol wasn't on it, front or back.  However, I went out to Target today and successfully tested another card that did display the symbol.  That will probably be my go-to payment card for the next trip; any other card would require either an insert or a swipe, best avoided from now on.


 You have to order the new Disney Visa cards that have the contactless symbol. No charge if you have an account.

Just saw the notice about canceling dining reservations! I looked at my MDE and they are still there for my Nov. trip.


----------



## North of Mouse

DurangoJim said:


> We received this email around 1am. View attachment 497735



I also got this email at 1AM today and I don't even have a reservation!!
Cancelled our April ressie in Feb. when we saw the handwriting on the wall. Even before they closed there was no way we were planning to go with this virus situation. Have no plans to go anytime soon now either, so don't have a clue why they sent this to us. 

Just recently had to wear masks for an outdoor funeral in 80's heat/sun and it was next to unbearable, can't even think what it would be in 90's heat and triple humidity!


----------



## cakebaker

pmaurer74 said:


> Do we have valid tickets if our renewed APs are not activated yet? I was able to make Fps with them so I assume I will get a reservation email?


 Someone verified yesterday that vouchers are valid tickets. Of course this is via a CM, but I think it’s pretty safe to assume that’s true. MDE recognizes it as a valid park ticket, that should be all you need.

Also- I have a new voucher that I haven’t been able to activate and I received 3 emails so far.


----------



## figment5

I have not received any email yet. Just curious how many have received versus have not. Are people receiving the email Ones who booked a  package, versus separate ticket and room only (mine are UT tickets).


----------



## nintz

Just read my letter. My opinion is that it seems like they are going to do right by people who have reservations and theme park tickets. Besides the masks which I’m prepared to do.... this is going to be like the 80’s no thinking involved. Go to the park and enjoy the day!!!!! It clearly states they will be reaching out to us with reservations with the new procedures. Looking forward to it.


----------



## yulilin3

figment5 said:


> I have not received any email yet. Just curious how many have received versus have not. Are people receiving the email Ones who booked a  package, versus separate ticket and room only (mine are UT tickets).


I have a room only, CM discounted at CR for one night, July 1st


----------



## yulilin3

nintz said:


> Just read my letter. My opinion is that it seems like they are going to do right by people who have reservations and theme park tickets. Besides the masks which I’m prepared to do.... this is going to be like the 80’s no thinking involved. Go to the park and enjoy the day!!!!! It clearly states they will be reaching out to us with reservations with the new procedures. Looking forward to it.


very a-la Universal. That's why I like going to UOR because there's no real need for pre planning
Everyone has been programmed (by Disney) to pre plan for the past 21 years, it'll be hard to change that habit, without fp and ADR people feel like they won't be able to go on attractions or eat, it will take time to adjust to this system


----------



## cakebaker

nintz said:


> Just read my letter. My opinion is that it seems like they are going to do right by people who have reservations and theme park tickets. Besides the masks which I’m prepared to do.... this is going to be like the 80’s no thinking involved. Go to the park and enjoy the day!!!!! It clearly states they will be reaching out to us with reservations with the new procedures. Looking forward to it.


 The question I have, and it’s really not a huge issue because we aren’t going, is my resort reservation ends on the 11th. The only qualifying day I have for after they’re open is that check out day. I’m just wondering how that works...would I only have the ability to add new reservations for that day? Or is this for anyone who has reservations for anytime after 5/28. So confused!


----------



## goofy78

Is there any information about the dining cancellations if you are already within the 60 days? I am 55 days out and am wondering if mine will be canceled even though I have already past the 60-day booking window.


----------



## Anna H

DurangoJim said:


> We received this email around 1am. View attachment 497735


Thank you for sharing. Should we be worried that we haven't received an email? Our trip was booked for August 7th but we didn't pay in full until after the opening date was announced. Do we not count as having reservations if we only paid the deposit? There are so many extra angles to this for some people. I'm so anxious.


----------



## 720L

I wonder if Swan & Dolphin is included as a Disney hotel? Don't they have the same rules as Disney resorts at holiday times for parks closing for capacity? (When they close a park for outside visitors, they only let people staying at a Disney resort in).


----------



## Amy M

My trip was/is scheduled July 7-15 using free dining.  I wonder if I will be given the chance to rebook using the 35% room discount even though most of my trip falls during a time when they will be closed still.  I would obviously have to rebook for different dates.  I still haven’t received an email either.


----------



## cakebaker

goofy78 said:


> Is there any information about the dining cancellations if you are already within the 60 days? I am 55 days out and am wondering if mine will be canceled even though I have already past the 60-day booking window.



They’re cancelling all adrs.


----------



## Violetspider

pmaurer74 said:


> Do we have valid tickets if our renewed APs are not activated yet? I was able to make Fps with them so I assume I will get a reservation email?


Yes, your AP is linked if you were able to make FPs meaning it is valid. You should receive the reservation email just like the rest of us.


----------



## ArielRae

I got the “News regarding your Disney vacation” email and we haven’t had a trip planned or even booked since last year. We don’t have any tickets or even Annual Passes. I believe they are just sending out a mass email burst to everyone they have in their email lists regardless if they have a trip or even tickets just so they know everyone has this information.

It will be interesting to see if they send me an email offer to book a reservation park day seeing I have no current reservations or park tickets. If that happens Disney’s system is really messed up and I feel for all those trying to make your reserved park day and have to fight with those who didn’t even have plans or don’t even have plans to show up and just take up a spot cause they can.


----------



## Jroceagles

figment5 said:


> I have not received any email yet. Just curious how many have received versus have not. Are people receiving the email Ones who booked a  package, versus separate ticket and room only (mine are UT tickets).


I have not either.  DVC reservation 1st week in September


----------



## Sandiz08

The email must be a mass delivery because our resort reservation wasn't made with my email and I got one, but my DH didn't. His email was used for our resort stay.


----------



## goofy78

cakebaker said:


> They’re cancelling all adrs.



Thanks. Now I wonder when I will be able to make my new ones.


----------



## yulilin3

ArielRae said:


> I got the “News regarding your Disney vacation” email and we haven’t had a trip planned or even booked since last year. We don’t have any tickets or even Annual Passes. I believe they are just sending out a mass email burst to everyone they have in their email lists regardless if they have a trip or even tickets just so they know everyone has this information.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if they send me an email offer to book a reservation park day seeing I have no current reservations or park tickets. If that happens Disney’s system is really messed up and I feel for all those trying to make your reserved park day and have to fight with those who didn’t even have plans or don’t even have plans to show up and just take up a spot cause they can.


this hurts my brain. You get an email without anything booked and no tickets, and people with packages and reservations haven't gotten one. I'm sorry, how hard is it to create a process where the computer picks people with reservations only? I am not computer savvy at all, is that really that hard?


----------



## pmaurer74

I have not received an email yet either. DVC stay July 13 check in.


----------



## lanejudy

Lsdolphin said:


> i have an AP and have added dining plans to our resort reservations to be able to use the Disney Visa perk that allows you to take advantage of 6 mos no finance charge for Disney Vacations...now that dining plans are being cancelled I’m assuming this payment option will no longer be available


I think if you had a “ticketless package” it will revert to a “basic package” and should therefore still qualify for the Visa 0% interest. I assume the initial charge is already on your Visa account, so the change (dropping dining) shouldn’t impact that other than the refund amount will be applied against the promotional balance.


----------



## smwisc

Katrina Y said:


> Those are the exact dates on my tickets, but my dates haven’t been change. Just curious if you have a package deal or did buy your tickets separately? We have a package.


Separately, from a third-party site, and linked them in MDE before any of this started.


----------



## KristinU

No email here as of yet, we're AP holders and have an offsite stay planned for July 18-26,  so no resort reservation but we have ADRs and Savi's reservations during that week.  They are still showing in my MDE for the time being...sounds like not for long...


----------



## Selket

I can understand the problem with dining packages that included table service but why wouldn't they just walk those people back to a QS dining plan and refund accordingly?   I booked a package with free QS included.   If we went in August we'd still have to eat so why delete that part of the package?    It's worth way more than any room discount.   If they don't have the capacity for me to be there at all then delete my entire reservation - not just my food.   I just don't understand this part of it at all.


----------



## DurangoJim

pmaurer74 said:


> when are your travel dates?


7/12-7/24 at GF no package, just a Bounceback offer, we are AP holders


----------



## Tormania

It won't happen in the slightest but my inner vindictive side wishes that ALL WDW guests would do a tit-for-tat response and cancel all of their vacation plans so come July 11th Disney throws open the gates at MK and NO ONE is waiting to come in.  Would be a funny sight indeed.

We were supposed to make our ADRs beginning on Sunday 5/31 for our trip so obviously that will be delayed.  And for the time all of the people visiting during our trip window are pretty much in the same boat for what that's worth.  So we won't know until potentially late Sept what our reservations will be like, so I sure hope some common sense gets applied between now and then.  Will FP be back by then?  If so now we'd be "scrambling" to make ADRs AND FP+ starting on the same day.  Joy.


----------



## yulilin3

Tormania said:


> It won't happen in the slightest but my inner vindictive side wishes that ALL WDW guests would do a tit-for-tat response and cancel all of their vacation plans so come July 11th Disney throws open the gates at MK and NO ONE is waiting to come in.  Would be a funny sight indeed.
> 
> We were supposed to make our ADRs beginning on Sunday 5/31 for our trip so obviously that will be delayed.  And for the time all of the people visiting during our trip window are pretty much in the same boat for what that's worth.  So we won't know until potentially late Sept what our reservations will be like, so I sure hope some common sense gets applied between now and then.  Will FP be back by then?  If so now we'd be "scrambling" to make ADRs AND FP+ starting on the same day.  Joy.


this happened in a way at DL when they made their SWGE opening reservations only and then no one came once the land was wide open because they thought it would be packed. 
It won't happen but I see a lot of frustrated people taking their money somewhere else, so I'm sure it won't be empty but not at whatever capacity their aiming for


----------



## GADisneyDad14

No e-mails here, and I may or may not have 'several' room only resort reservations sprinkled throughout June-August.  To those that don't get e-mails, don't fret - Disney's track record with e-mails is terrible... some get them, some don't... so don't read anything into it.


On a separate note, obviously sometimes topics such as resorts, dining, dining plans/offers, etc, get discussed here on the Theme Parks Attractions & Strategies (TPAS) board as they are so intertwined with the parks/ticketing/booking process for many - and that's generally OK. 

Dining Plans in particular are a specific subset of theme park park planning, are rather nuanced, and have their own set of complexities in terms of payments, refunds, etc.  There are pros on the Restaurants Board that can often be a good resource for planning related questions/tracking, specifically threads like this one:  ALLDining plans and packages and adrs canceled, future 60 day adr window

Same can be said for Resort questions, AP Discounts, etc.  The Resorts Board is often frequented by folks that know the ins/outs of resort booking, packages, discounts, etc.

I only mention this as if you have a question or post that's really more resorts or dining oriented, you may want poke around those boards as well.  Sometimes threads like this can be fast moving and legitimate planning questions can get lost - or the folks that frequent here just don't know the answers (eg, I know a lot about theme parks but squat about dining plans).  

Thanks all.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

I am guessing WDW hopes everyone cancels so they can control how many are in the resorts. That will be next I guess, canceling everything.


----------



## BeachPrincess

We are Florida resident AP and rescheduled our anniversary May trip to July 3 - 8.  All dining reservations and fast passes made.   I have received no communication about it being cancelled and it all remains on MDE.  However, when I try to update my CBR reservation, possibly change to a later date, it says: "Modifications to your Resort reservation cannot be made at this time".  I know it's just a matter of time but curious why I have not received anything from them.  I'm hoping it will allow me to change to a different date.


----------



## Pills

Still debating going.  We have August 15-24.  Didn't receive the email yet, but we have a couple of weeks until our 60 day window.

I almost want to go just because of the oddly unique experience it would be for a WDW trip.  We've been planning an August 2021 trip for a bit, and things will hopefully be back to normal by then.

EDIT: Since they didn't announce plans for the water parks yet, I'm really wondering what they'll do about the resort pools.


----------



## Skippyboo

Totally see a bunch of people who had free dining cancelling their trips. Why pay rack rates, park hopper tickets when park hopping may not be possible plus add additional cost for food at highly inflated prices? 

It’s going to keep a lot people at home or going to spend that money somewhere else.


----------



## hertamaniac

We got the e-mail, but still no mention of AP partial refund logistics.


----------



## SunnyBunny33

When will AP expiration dates be extended?  I’ve called twice — CM had no info and told us to call back closer to reopening.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Jroceagles said:


> I have not either.  DVC reservation 1st week in September



Same here. DVC reservation 3rd week of September.


----------



## winnieofpooh

Skippyboo said:


> Totally see a bunch of people who had free dining cancelling their trips. Why pay rack rates, park hopper tickets when park hopping may not be possible plus add additional cost for food at highly inflated prices?
> 
> It’s going to keep a lot people at home or going to spend that money somewhere else.



We're having a discussion with the rest of our group this weekend to see if we should cancel. As it stands, we'll be paying $250 a night for a standard room at Pop with no food included. I'm sorry but that's an absurd amount to be paying for _Pop Century. _I'm leaning towards canceling and rebooking once this is all over, but I have a feeling the rest of the group won't want to.


----------



## courtney1188

SunnyBunny33 said:


> When will AP expiration dates be extended?  I’ve called twice — CM had no info and told us to call back closer to reopening.


Just as the CM said - we don’t know. Sometime closer to reopening. Many of us are hoping the delay is because they’ll offer a third option other than partial refund or extension since many of us don’t feel safe going even when they reopen, not to mention the whole reservations debacle.


----------



## Rash

SunnyBunny33 said:


> When will AP expiration dates be extended?  I’ve called twice — CM had no info and told us to call back closer to reopening.



Wondering that also - it better be before the reservation system starts. If not, only hope is that the temporary Fast Pass holding card that they placed on my account to allow me to make FPs (since the AP hasn't yet been extended) will qualify as valid them park admission thus allowing use of the reservation system. On hold right now for last 45 minutes waiting ....


----------



## osufeth24

I don't see myself renewing my AP until things come closer to normal (at least when the advance reservation system goes away), and especially if some of the rumors are true about APs that have been posted in the rumor thread.  I should get a month extended since mine was up late April, so I'll have roughly to late August or Early Sept, after that...may just wait til 2021.


----------



## cakebaker

Jadyreen1282 said:


> I am guessing WDW hopes everyone cancels so can control how many are in the resorts. That will next I guess, canceling everything.


 I agree. This is an attempt to get people to cancel voluntarily. If enough don’t, they’ll be forced to start cancelling resort reservations. I don’t think it will get to that point. There can’t be that many people willing to lose discounts and pay rack rate for a vastly reduced experience during the midst of a pandemic.....can there?


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

North of Mouse said:


> I also got this email at 1AM today and I don't even have a reservation!!
> Cancelled our April ressie in Feb. when we saw the handwriting on the wall. Even before they closed there was no way we were planning to go with this virus situation. Have no plans to go anytime soon now either, so don't have a clue why they sent this to us.
> 
> Just recently had to wear masks for an outdoor funeral in 80's heat/sun and it was next to unbearable, can't even think what it would be in 90's heat and triple humidity!


Ha, same here. Got the email even though I cancelled our July trip a month ago


----------



## Jroceagles

cakebaker said:


> I agree. This is an attempt to get people to cancel voluntarily. If enough don’t, they’ll be forced to start cancelling resort reservations. I don’t think it will get to that point. There can’t be that many people willing to lose discounts and pay rack rate for a vastly reduced experience during the midst of a pandemic.....can there?


yes.  What experience is reduced?  other then masks, fireworks, parades, and meet and greets?  If you did not have a discount then that does not hurt you either.  Am i missing something else?


----------



## hertamaniac

My last conversation with a CM on an AP partial refund was left with them calling me back once the re-opening date was announced.  I asked why and they told me it was to confirm my decision.  

Part of me thinks they were/are on a probing mission to quantify the number of AP's selecting the partial refund option. The other part of me thinks they are aligning (or already have aligned) an incentive to not get the refund and is beyond the extension for the number of days closed.


----------



## Rash

Just got off the phone with AP customer service - they are in the process of extending expired APs. It has to be done manually so it will take some time, but it should be done before the reservation system open up. She also said the system will be based on  having a valid theme park ticket - it has nothing to do with having a hotel reservation.


----------



## Chef Dion

We received the following email this morning.


*Sent:* Fri, May 29, 2020 at 1:15 AM
*Subject:* News regarding your upcoming Disney visit







*VIEW* in your browser
‌​


































An Important _Walt Disney World_ Update​As we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort Hotels and Theme Parks, we are keeping the wellbeing of our Guests and Cast in mind. And we’re here to help you as we introduce new procedures focused on delivering an enjoyable and magical experience for everyone who visits.
‌
To manage attendance and foster physical distancing during this unprecedented time, we will be changing and suspending some Park experiences. In addition, we will also be introducing a *new Theme Park reservation system.*
‌
Unfortunately, these new measures have required us to *cancel any dining reservations, experience reservations and FastPass+ selections you may have made*. We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry.
‌
However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system as well as the process of making new dining and experience reservations. If you have previously booked experiences, you’ll also be provided with *first access to make new reservations*.
‌
At this time, while systems update, we are temporarily suspending all modifications. However, you have the option of canceling your entire reservation.
‌
We’re putting great thought into helping you return to the magic and appreciate your patience.
‌
For more information, please visit *disneyworld.com*, call *407-W-DISNEY (934-7639)*, or *contact your travel professional or Member Services*.
‌
Select third party operated restaurants and certain other experiences may not be cancelled.
‌​









‌​


----------



## cakebaker

Jroceagles said:


> yes.  What experience is reduced?  other then masks, fireworks, parades, and meet and greets?  If you did not have a discount then that does not hurt you either.  Am i missing something else?


 Well I had a discount so....Let’s see, greatly reduced park hours, no character buffets, possibly no water parks, no EMH’s, no FP, no dessert parties, no after hours, no magic mornings,  most likely some rides, no shows- Fantasmic, ROL, FOTLK etc..I’m most likely missing something, that’s just off the top of my head.


----------



## Chef Dion

Here is another help information link.
https://ci4.googleusercontent.com/p...nq/storm/assets/enhancrV2/23/logos/disney.png

According to this link. They will be cancelling all dining plans and adjusting the cost of current reservation packages accordingly.

I forsee a lot of rebookings getting cancelled because the free dining that was offered as a concession for COVID cancellations in March and April will no longer be valid.


----------



## java

I have not received an email yet. July 11-18


----------



## tzeitel

winnieofpooh said:


> We're having a discussion with the rest of our group this weekend to see if we should cancel. As it stands, we'll be paying $250 a night for a standard room at Pop with no food included. I'm sorry but that's an absurd amount to be paying for _Pop Century. _I'm leaning towards canceling and rebooking once this is all over, but I have a feeling the rest of the group won't want to.


When are you going?  We will (maybe) go in August, CBR pool view 5th sleeper I got for $248 with the Sun and Fun promo, so I would not pay $250 for Pop (I do love Pop but not at that price). But if you cancel now you might be locked out of booking a new reservation.  I might wait and see if in a few days you can call and ask about moving the reservation or what kind of new promo might be available as compensation.  Wonder if when they say adjust he package price it means they will subtract the dining package price from the room rate.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

courtney1188 said:


> This is a good point - I think we'll have to turn it into a team effort where husband handles dining while I handle Fastpass, but it's not ideal.


I doubt there will be fast passes. But not positive.


----------



## brockash

crayon3448 said:


> I have bounce back free dining booked for August. I completely understand the new restrictions- limiting park hours, no parades, etc. Even cancelling existing ADRs makes sense and I'm not surprised by it. But now paying rack rate for the room plus the $1000 for the food while there...I can't see why they had to cancel ALL dining plans. At least give us free quick service because we have to eat while we are there! They would be honoring free dining and give us the option to not be out any money for food this way.
> 
> Can someone explain the reason they did not do this? I don't mean to be so negative (and we are not even cancelling our reservation as of yet!) but I truly cannot think of any other reason than to get more people to cancel on their own and make sure they can get as much money as possible from those that are going.


$$$  and because they can.  Honestly,they only want guests that will pay the upmost for less.  They dont3want anyone else there.


----------



## HokieRaven5

They've changed the mask requirement from ages 3 and up to 2 and up.


----------



## lilypgirl

I have a split stay part with DVC and then a resort one through a TA. I have heard from TA but nothing from Disney.


----------



## wilkydelts

HokieRaven5 said:


> They've changed the mask requirement from ages 3 and up to 2 and up.



I guess my kid is 2


----------



## Chef Dion

java said:


> I have not received an email yet. July 11-18


See above. This is the email i received this morning our booking aug 10 - 14


----------



## GADisneyDad14

HokieRaven5 said:


> They've changed the mask requirement from ages 3 and up to 2 and up.



I was reading that last night and was wondering the same thing - I thought that page originally said 3 but it said 2 last night.  So it was originally 3?


----------



## brockash

Jroceagles said:


> yes.  What experience is reduced?  other then masks, fireworks, parades, and meet and greets?  If you did not have a discount then that does not hurt you either.  Am i missing something else?


You're miss a lot.


----------



## winnieofpooh

tzeitel said:


> When are you going?  We will (maybe) go in August, CBR pool view 5th sleeper I got for $248 with the Sun and Fun promo, so I would not pay $250 for Pop (I do love Pop but not at that price). But if you cancel now you might be locked out of booking a new reservation.  I might wait and see if in a few days you can call and ask about moving the reservation or what kind of new promo might be available as compensation.  Wonder if when they say adjust he package price it means they will subtract the dining package price from the room rate.



We're going Dec 13-19. So I expect higher prices obviously since we're so close to Christmas, but before I was getting free food with that rate and now I get nothing, so it's a drastic change. We'll likely hold onto the actual reservation until a lot closer, just to see how things change and fluctuate, but I have my expectations set for a cancelled trip.


----------



## tsme

I literally  my morning cup of tea when I read the latest update from Disney.


----------



## Katrina Y

Jroceagles said:


> yes.  What experience is reduced?  other then masks, fireworks, parades, and meet and greets?  If you did not have a discount then that does not hurt you either.  Am i missing something else?


I think maybe the shorten park hours and the loss of Extra Magic hours.


----------



## tzeitel

winnieofpooh said:


> We're going Dec 13-19. So I expect higher prices obviously since we're so close to Christmas, but before I was getting free food with that rate and now I get nothing, so it's a drastic change. We'll likely hold onto the actual reservation until a lot closer, just to see how things change and fluctuate, but I have my expectations set for a cancelled trip.


Last year they had fd and 10-20% promos for your dates - hopefully they will offer those again.


----------



## Katrina Y

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I was reading that last night and was wondering the same thing - I thought that page originally said 3 but it said 2 last night.  So it was originally 3?


It was 3 originally.


----------



## brockash

We


figment5 said:


> I have not received any email yet. Just curious how many have received versus have not. Are people receiving the email Ones who booked a  package, versus separate ticket and room only (mine are UT tickets).


We received one, but only on the account that has no current reservation.  - It's an old mde that we used all together (extended family) when mde is new....we've since switched to individual accounts but the one with n[ reservation was the only one to get the email...go figure Disney IT at it's finest as typical.


----------



## Jroceagles

Katrina Y said:


> I think maybe the shorten park hours and the loss of Extra Magic hours.


yes forgot that.  can live with it.  but thats us.


cakebaker said:


> Well I had a discount so....Let’s see, greatly reduced park hours, no character buffets, possibly no water parks, no EMH’s, no FP, no dessert parties, no after hours, no magic mornings,  most likely some rides, no shows- Fantasmic, ROL, FOTLK etc..I’m most likely missing something, that’s just off the top of my head.


Thank you.  none of these are deal breakers for me as of yet.  The closed rides would be..so I will wait on that.


----------



## brockash

Brett Wyman said:


> You don’t have to worry about FPs.
> 
> The parks will have very low crowds so ADRs shouldn’t be an issue.
> 
> You have a guaranteed booking. At worst Disney will move you to a comparable or upgraded hotel.
> 
> Sometime soon you will be informed how to reserve your park days.
> 
> Go with flow and have a good time. People have been saying forever they want to go to Disney without planning. Now is the time!


You're not getting it...this is not the same Disney of even 4 months ago.  There are absolutely no signs indicating any of what you posted.  All signs point to the opposite.  I don't think it's wise to just tell ppl what they want to hear when everything that's happened since the closure looks to show the opposite.


----------



## yankeesfan123

brockash said:


> You're not getting it...this is not the same Disney of even 4 months ago.  There are absolutely no signs indicating any of what you posted.  All signs point to the opposite.  I don't think it's wise to just tell ppl what they want to hear when everything that's happened since the closure looks to show the opposite.


... don’t bother.


----------



## 4My3KGirls

courtney1188 said:


> Is anyone else just sadly looking at their FPs and dining reservations on the app/website before they go away? They were so perfect! I worked so hard! Sigh. But mostly I am finding the humor in all of it, because what else can you do at this point. (Answer: Cry. But I really don't want to do that!)


I already took screenshots of our for our planned Thanksgiving trip.  Those will likely end up on a collage page in a photo book along side the screenshots of our original dining and Fastpass+ reservations from our original cancelled March 22-27 trip once we are finally able to make this trip happen.


----------



## pmaurer74

osufeth24 said:


> I don't see myself renewing my AP until things come closer to normal (at least when the advance reservation system goes away), and especially if some of the rumors are true about APs that have been posted in the rumor thread.  I should get a month extended since mine was up late April, so I'll have roughly to late August or Early Sept, after that...may just wait til 2021.


we just renewed a few weeks ago


----------



## Bjn10

So its going to be like extra magic hours at all times expect there will be no extra and limited magic


----------



## Flamingeaux

I was just wondering if I decide to rebook my recovery FD trip (one room) for a later date can I book two rooms with the 35% off offer?


----------



## surfergrl31

Has anyone else had resort reservations cancelled that were just before the open date?  I'm fuming right now as we had an interesting situation.  We were in the middle of modifying our reservation to move our dates to align with the opening dates.  We had 3 rooms booked under two different reservation numbers.  The first two rooms were moved no problem, the third room that had ds 18&16 dd 10 in it wasn't moved to the correct dates before the system locked down.  I have sent emails and made a ton of calls to get this fixed or at least some options.  I check just a minute ago and now the room my children are in is completely gone?


----------



## vinotinto

GADisneyDad14 said:


> There’s some info going around from evidently a TA site or somewhere similar that notes a 35% room only discount for those that booked the free dining recovery offer.  *35% is pretty decent*, relatively speaking - should help a bit.





frannn said:


> WOW. I understand the cutbacks that help with social distancing, keeping people safe, and the like. But *those of us that have reservations since last year with free dining should be given some kind of alternate offer for the time we already have the resort reservations.* I know they dont have to, but this move seems more about them making $$ then keeping people safe. Sorry, vent over





JessicaW1234 said:


> This happened to us too. Booked trip last August, and if I'm understanding this correctly, *I can attend my package trip which is for rack rate room, park hopper tickets and no free dining, for the total price of the package when I had the free dining, or I can cancel my trip*. Not the way to treat a family that has been a loyal customer....





SarahC97 said:


> I'm in the same boat. And yes, *we can still keep our rack rate room and tickets*, but now pay for our own food on top of it.





SarahC97 said:


> Well, my TA talked to Disney for me tonight and while I can't change anything right now, when we can modify *we can take the tickets off since we have APs. So that's a little $ taken off, but certainly doesn't make up for the loss of the DDP*. Good luck to you. You're not alone!



Yikes! I am in the same boat as @SarahC97 @JessicaW1234 and @frannn. I have a Free Dining Bounceback that I booked last August. I recently extended the dates to 8 nights, upgraded the tickets to 9-day PH+ w WP, and also upgraded to the Poly.

We also have APs that expired on March 31st. If they extend it from closing to July 11th, the extended APs would expire exactly on our check-out date - July 26th. So, I do not need the 9-day PH+ tickets anymore.

With the AP, even with the shortened hours, limited experiences, etc., we would still go if we can do the following two things:
1) To drop the tickets.

2) To get the 35% off discount that @GADisneyDad14 mentioned above, but only if I can apply it to **this** reservation. It is rather obnoxious to take out my free dining promo, that has a value to our family of 4 Disney "adults" of around $200-$300 per day, and simply leave me with my rack rate at the Poly without giving a comparable offer for this stay. I could have switched just a couple of days ago to a Sun and Fun 25% discount at a number of deluxe hotels. Some of the language I saw posted by TAs before they pulled it from the site said 35% off a *future* stay. I understand they cannot offer dining plans due to the limited capacity, but I am certainly banking on a room discount and not just a "you can keep your rack rate room, you're welcome."

Also, we selected the dates based on a celebration for my DD's 13th birthday. If the Disney thing does not work out, I am going to take her somewhere. So, it's not a matter of moving my trip to a later date; I'm going to move this trip entirely to a different place.


----------



## courtney1188

Flamingeaux said:


> I was just wondering if I decide to rebook my recovery FD trip (one room) for a later date can I book two rooms with the 35% off offer?


No one knows - right now no one can book anything, so no one has tried to do this yet. We’re definitely in the territory where past experiences aren’t helpful in predicting what will happen going forward.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Ok so I’m very slow hoping into this conversations, but better late than never I guess. Did anyone receive 2 emails last night? Both said about the same thing, yet *slightly* different? Also, if the reservation system is based on a valid theme park admission, does that include our extended APs? 
This feels like it’s going to be another waiting game like the AP preview for Galaxy’s edge


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

My only worry for our now Aug 3-13th trip (Rescheduled from March, June, June, mid August to this) is the statement of "lucky enough to get a park reservation".  
We have a split stay so I am worried, will it work like FP with split stays, or ADRs?  I consider my self pretty Disney pro-ish, but I am seriously nervous about making these new reservations. Worst case, we hit the beach...

On another note, so excited to finally have GCs added to mobile ordering. Only took a pandemic...


----------



## jcarwash

Zeus'Headache said:


> Ok so I’m very slow hoping into this conversations, but better late than never I guess. Did anyone receive 2 emails last night? Both said about the same thing, yet *slightly* different? Also, if the reservation system is based on a valid theme park admission, does that include our extended APs?
> This feels like it’s going to be another waiting game like the AP preview for Galaxy’s edge



I got one email, "News regarding your Disney vacation," but I have no active WDW tickets or reservations this year. I do have active Disneyland tickets on my account, so who knows what's triggered the emails. I figure they are just liberal with the emails or they just assumed I'd be coming this year like normal.


----------



## jcarwash

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> On another note, so excited to finally have GCs added to mobile ordering. Only took a pandemic...



No kidding! Adding gift cards and Disney Visa Rewards redemption cards to mobile ordering is such a welcome enhancement.


----------



## yulilin3

hertamaniac said:


> We got the e-mail, but still no mention of AP partial refund logistics.


someone on the other AP thread said they called yesterday and they are waiting on the Gov. approval on the plans to figure out the AP extension dates


----------



## hertamaniac

yulilin3 said:


> someone on the other AP thread said they called yesterday and they are waiting on the Gov. approval on the plans to figure out the AP extension dates



Understood, but we chose the partial refund path.  It's probably the same scenario; we're waiting for DeSantis' approval to set the wheels in motion.


----------



## PrincessV

I got two emails: one telling me that my "ticket" (AP) will allow me to use the new reservation system, and one telling me my dining ADRs are being canceled. I have no dining reservations. Or resort reservations. SO that was odd.

On the AP... My old Silver AP expired Mar 23, after the closure. But I renewed and upgraded to Gold in Jan. And I'm on the monthly payment system. So three payments were taken before the Gold renewal could ever be used. I only upgraded to Gold so I could use it for a July 4th trip this year, so if all I get is an extension, I'm paying more for no benefit. I requested that they just cancel the renewal entirely and refund the 3 payments, and was told that would be noted on my account - but nothing was guaranteed, so I'm in limbo still.


----------



## Elle :)

I know there’s a lot more questions than answers at this point. Here’s mine, in case someone has seen any info.

- Are all ADR reservations for Disney Springs being removed as well?

- We are planning on going in July. That’s less than 60 days away. When will we be able to book new ADRs?

Side note: We are platinum AP holders and we have a resort reservation for both July and Sept. No emails here.


----------



## Katrina Y

surfergrl31 said:


> Has anyone else had resort reservations cancelled that were just before the open date?  I'm fuming right now as we had an interesting situation.  We were in the middle of modifying our reservation to move our dates to align with the opening dates.  We had 3 rooms booked under two different reservation numbers.  The first two rooms were moved no problem, the third room that had ds 18&16 dd 10 in it wasn't moved to the correct dates before the system locked down.  I have sent emails and made a ton of calls to get this fixed or at least some options.  I check just a minute ago and now the room my children are in is completely gone?


That is terrible. My July 7th at the FW cabins hasn’t been canceled. Did you have both the old and new reservations at the same resort or when you changed to the new dates, did you get stuck with one reservation at one resort and the other at a different resort?


----------



## Chef Dion

Elle :) said:


> I know there’s a lot more questions than answers at this point. Here’s mine, in case someone has seen any info.
> 
> - Are all ADR reservations for Disney Springs being removed as well?
> 
> - We are planning on going in July. That’s less than 60 days away. When will we be able to book new ADRs?
> 
> Side note: We are platinum AP holders and we have a resort reservation for both July and Sept. No emails here.



At the bottom of my email, it saidsomething along the lines of resertvations at third party restaurants may not have been cancelled.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Any word on Fantasia Gardens?! The silence on this topic has been REDIKULUS


----------



## Chef Dion

With the cancellation of the DDP, i am imagining food prices are going to be inflated. Even if they reduce menu options they could still make money on the DDP. We go for the food and typically go Delux DDP. I'd be okay with limited selections at the Signature Restaurants, if that means I can have my plan back.  

I would think it would be easier to plan food orders around knowing you have x number of guests on the Dining Plan. You know x number of people will be eating something. Give them a limited selection and you can make bank. I seriously don't understand them turning down money.


----------



## frannn

Exactly, @vinotinto. We have 1 night booked at POP before our package with the Fun & Sun...wonder if they'd let us use that for the current trip.  Another complication- we were waiting to get DH a new AP once they announced how the changes were going to go, and cancel the package tickets.  If we had to, we could always apply the cost of the package tickets towards our AP renewals, etc.  Seems like whoever is making these decisions is not worried about PR or customer service.  Seems like they are taking advantage of the situation and their most loyal customers.


----------



## surfergrl31

Katrina Y said:


> That is terrible. My July 7th at the FW cabins hasn’t been canceled. Did you have both the old and new reservations at the same resort or when you changed to the new dates, did you get stuck with one reservation at one resort and the other at a different resort?


They were both for the same resort, just moved it by two days.  I've called and there is nothing they can do.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Chef Dion said:


> With the cancellation of the DDP, i am imagining food prices are going to be inflated. Even if they reduce menu options they could still make money on the DDP. We go for the food and typically go Delux DDP. I'd be okay with limited selections at the Signature Restaurants, if that means I can have my plan back.
> 
> I would think it would be easier to plan food orders around knowing you have x number of guests on the Dining Plan. You know x number of people will be eating something. Give them a limited selection and you can make bank. I seriously don't understand them turning down money.


Mooooore alcohol in the MK for sure. And let me bring it on the jungle cruise? Maybe I’ll rethink canceling my trip.


----------



## Sandiz08

surfergrl31 said:


> Has anyone else had resort reservations cancelled that were just before the open date?  I'm fuming right now as we had an interesting situation.  We were in the middle of modifying our reservation to move our dates to align with the opening dates.  We had 3 rooms booked under two different reservation numbers.  The first two rooms were moved no problem, the third room that had ds 18&16 dd 10 in it wasn't moved to the correct dates before the system locked down.  I have sent emails and made a ton of calls to get this fixed or at least some options.  I check just a minute ago and now the room my children are in is completely gone?


Not yet, we were to arrive 7/7, I just checked and only our fastpasses have disappeared .


----------



## chad_1138

IT must be "working".  Fast passes just disappeared again...


----------



## Chef Dion

yankeesfan123 said:


> Any word on Fantasia Gardens?! The silence on this topic has been REDIKULUS



I don't see a valid reason why they wouldn't operate the mini golf courses. They are outdoors with built in social distancing measures (typically only one  party at a time on any given hole). Just wipe down the clubs and clean the balls between guests (which I'm pretty sure they do already).


----------



## Brett Wyman

Chef Dion said:


> With the cancellation of the DDP, i am imagining food prices are going to be inflated. Even if they reduce menu options they could still make money on the DDP. We go for the food and typically go Delux DDP. I'd be okay with limited selections at the Signature Restaurants, if that means I can have my plan back.



I imagine the cancellation of DDP has nothing to do with money and all to do with social distancing.


----------



## jshoemak

I received an email last night. We rented DVC points and purchased UT tickets. Our trip is planned for 10/28-11/3. We've made dining reservations and a BBB reservation. We also have tickets for MNSSHP on 10/31. Fingers crossed for a magical trip.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Sigh...Fastpasses are gone. I know dining will be removed, but we have an Ohana reservation July 19th, after the scheduled opening. I’m hoping that at least stays. I’m curious how Disney is going to ‘allow us the opportunity’ to get a theme park reservation. Do I get 1 per day? No more park hopping? Heck do I get one per trip, or will I have to wait in ‘line’ essentially for everyday of my trip to go to a different park each day? So many questions, so many inadequate Disney explanations!
Edit- I mean wait in line on the reservation site(whatever that may be)


----------



## michellibell

I have July 11-14th DVC stay at Boardwalk. As of right now, none of my ADRs or FPs have been canceled. They disappeared for a bit the other day, but came back a few hours later. 

I think I'm throwing in the towel. I've been holding out hope for the past few months that this trip will happen with as few inconveniences as possible, but things have been adding up that just don't settle well with me. 

I think the final straw was the modified hours. We are RD people, hit lots of rides, eat an early lunch then hit some FPs, return to the hotel to rest and swim, then back (often Park Hop) in the evenings for more rides, parades and fireworks. _That ain't gonna happen this round_. No EMHs, No FPs, No PHopping, No fireworks... that sounds like no magic to me.  

Also, we are not 'mask' people. We are from a small, rural town in South Texas and we haven't been hit very hard with the corona. The few times we've had to go into Austin and wear masks, it's been brutal. So the thought of us enjoying the parks while wearing masks seems contrary to anything else we've experienced so far. 

I'm beyond disappointed - this was going to be a special trip with 9 of us at Hoop Dee, Ohana and our fave breakfast, Crystal Palace. 

Good luck to those of you still attempting to wade through this mess.


----------



## BeachPrincess

Sandiz08 said:


> Not yet, we were to arrive 7/7, I just checked and only our fastpasses have disappeared .


Same here, July 3rd arrival.  CBR reservation still there as well as ADR but all fastpasses gone.


----------



## Chef Dion

Brett Wyman said:


> I imagine the cancellation of DDP has nothing to do with money and all to do with social distancing.


TBH, it would seem esier to me if DDP was still in place because you would know how many people are guaranteed to make room for. Block out a certain number of Dining Reservations for DDP guests, give them a priority registration system, and limit the total number of guests that can make reservations according to social distancing practice. Its a simple modifiction to an existing reservation system. Let those that are not on the DDP play the lottery for anything other than Quick service or mobile order. Kind of a pay to play option. 

Most free dining guests are quick service any way.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI, a perhaps helpful separate thread on Free Dining offer cancellations/e-mails/offers from @vinotinto here:  Are you booked with a Free Dining Offer? Poll: Have you been contacted and what offer given?


----------



## marx

I have no idea how Disney targeted that email!  "You'll be provided early access blah blah blah".

I have four MDE accounts.  My main account which has my AP's, Resort, FP and Dinning reservations.  This is the email that should have gotten the update.

The second account is where I park old MYW tickets (set up a long time ago to ensure that when I enter a park with an AP, the MYW entitlement isn't used).

The third is my daughter's account with her AP and linked to my Dinning, Resort, FP, etc.  (This should also have gotten the email).

The forth is my oldest MDE.  Set up in MDE infancy and not used.  Until Disney+ came around and we all needed to share the account and password, so that is the only thing it's used for.  THIS is where I got the email.

(As the Disney Planner, I have access to my cousins account who is traveling with us in August, and has a 10 day package.  No email last night either).


----------



## Flamingeaux

jcarwash said:


> No kidding! Adding gift cards and Disney Visa Rewards redemption cards to mobile ordering is such a welcome enhancement.


when did this happen??  it is about time.


----------



## mrsap

Flamingeaux said:


> when did this happen??  it is about time.



I saw it yesterday here:

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...-gift-cards-and-more-in-my-disney-experience/


----------



## RangerPooh

marx said:


> I have no idea how Disney targeted that email!  "You'll be provided early access blah blah blah".



This is what I'd like to know. MDE, DVC,a nd D+ are all attached to one account and is what our family primarily uses for reservations and passes, but have received nothing. DH has a log in for DVC and MDE that he rarely uses and got an email. Made absolutely no sense.


----------



## maryj11

ChildAtHeart82 said:


> They said there would be soft openings to the parks prior to the scheduled opening. No other details and no details on the resorts. Fingers crossed for you.


I think I read that resorts would open before July 11th. Went to look and it says DVC properties along with Fort Wilderness  will open June 22


----------



## KristinU

11:37 email received, must have been a second batch.  Not that it is a surprise since I've been reading along here all morning!


----------



## yulilin3

My July 1st and 2nd fps are now gone, my CR reservation is still there


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Just got the email. 
 And as @Chef Dion posted it does state at the bottom. I have 2 third party ADRs at DS so hopefully those won't cancel.

*"Select third party operated restaurants and certain other experiences may not be cancelled."*

‌


----------



## marx

The NEW Email just sent out has an extra paragraph:

"However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system".

This was not in the email I received last night (to an MDE with no entitlements).  It went to an MDE with a linked 10 day ticket (part of a package - so a dated park entry).


----------



## courtney1188

KristinU said:


> 11:37 email received, must have been a second batch.  Not that it is a surprise since I've been reading along here all morning!



Same here - mine came at 11:34.

I had obviously seen it here but hadn't read super carefully since we already knew it would just say all dining and FPs cancelled. However, I did find the last sentence of this paragraph reassuringon the off chance we do decide to not cancel:

However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system as well as the process of making new dining and experience reservations. If you have previously booked experiences, you’ll also be provided with *first access to make new reservations*.


EDIT: Now that I'm reading more carefully...I think that last sentence might actually NOT have been a part of yesterday's emails? I'm seeing at least some that didn't include that line.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

marx said:


> The NEW Email just sent out has an extra paragraph:
> 
> "However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system".
> 
> This was not in the email I received last night (to an MDE with no entitlements).  It went to an MDE with a linked 10 day ticket (part of a package - so a dated park entry).



I got this email last night as well! I had the first one, then received this one 15 minutes later. So weird


----------



## TXMemaw

I have a trip in August and one in October, both DVC stays with an AP.  I just received my email a few minutes ago.


----------



## Jroceagles

got the email just now


----------



## yulilin3

mine was sent at 3:36am
However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system.


----------



## courtney1188

yulilin3 said:


> mine was sent at 3:36am
> However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system.



Yeah, I'm just noticing that the language seems to imply that if you have tickets but had not previously set up Fastpasses or dining reservations, those of us who had done those things already will get access first to set up new ones. Which makes sense, but I'm glad to see them say that.


----------



## java

So I got an email but it doesn’t say anything about canceling my dining reservations? That’s strange.


----------



## Eastern

Also just got the email.


----------



## Lsdolphin

I would love to know how they choose which guests to send these emails!!! I have 2 resort reservations and tickets for this Sept and dec and have still heard nothing from Disney! These reservations were made early last year!!!


----------



## mrsap

Eastern said:


> Also just got the email.



Same here.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Has anyone with a dining plan received an email yet? I'm not worried about the email itself, but it seems the FP and ADR cancellations emails have gone out but I haven't specifically seen any DDP email reports yet.


----------



## elgerber

What are the dates of the stays, for people receiving the emails?


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Free bounceback DDP for September and have not received anything yet


----------



## GADisneyDad14

hereforthechurros said:


> Has anyone with a dining plan received an email yet? I'm not worried about the email itself, but it seems the FP and ADR cancellations emails have gone out but I haven't specifically seen any DDP email reports yet.



Some folks on this thread here trying to track it, FYI:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-been-contacted-and-what-offer-given.3803098/


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

courtney1188 said:


> Same here - mine came at 11:34.
> 
> I had obviously seen it here but hadn't read super carefully since we already knew it would just say all dining and FPs cancelled. However, I did find the last sentence of this paragraph reassuringon the off chance we do decide to not cancel:
> 
> However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system as well as the process of making new dining and experience reservations. If you have previously booked experiences, you’ll also be provided with *first access to make new reservations*.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Now that I'm reading more carefully...I think that last sentence might actually NOT have been a part of yesterday's emails? I'm seeing at least some that didn't include that line.


Mine does not have that about previous booked experiences. Maybe because we have none?


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

elgerber said:


> What are the dates of the stays, for people receiving the emails?


We are Nov.1-6 room only


----------



## osufeth24

My parents got the email, but they have no trips, they're just AP holders like myself (I never got an email)


----------



## Tbella

Does anyone know, if I rented DVC points, will the DVC owner get the email, or will I? I didn't get a confirmation email from Disney like I have before when I booked with rented DVC points but my reservation is in MDE. I also have an active AP in MDE.


----------



## kiddywhompus

elgerber said:


> What are the dates of the stays, for people receiving the emails?


Just got my email at 10:30am CST.  DVC reservation for August 28th to September 4th.  Nothing showing as canceled yet.


----------



## marx

elgerber said:


> What are the dates of the stays, for people receiving the emails?


The email I received last night was to an MDE with no entitlements or reservations.

The one I got just now has a 10 day package with tickets for August.


----------



## deanimal

Just got the email. 
We're booked for Aug 10-15 at Pop with non expiring Canadian Resident tickets linked. We've made a few Dining reservations but still too early for Fastpasses. Booked June 2019. Waiting and watching.


----------



## hereforthechurros

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Some folks on this thread here trying to track it, FYI:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-been-contacted-and-what-offer-given.3803098/


Thank you sir!


----------



## KrazeeK120

I got 2 e-mails and I don’t even have anything booked!! I’m supposed to be there now, actually. I’d booked a backup room only reservation for October, but decided to scrap that too. It’s been cancelled for several weeks.


----------



## BeachPrincess

Just got the e-mail.  Our reservation is CBR arriving July 3.  We are Fl resident platinum APs that have a current expiration date of December 28.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

We have a July 1-3 reservation and and a July 19-22 reservation. I got 2 emails last night around 1am. Both my mom and I are AP holders, I got the emails, she didn’t. We had the DDP for the early July trip.


----------



## Mango7100

We haven’t received any communication from Disney on our CBR 7/2-7/7 stay. We all have out of state APs


----------



## Leigh L

java said:


> So I got an email but it doesn’t say anything about canceling my dining reservations? That’s strange.


Mine was time-stamped 11:31 and it does mention dining:
"Unfortunately, these new measures have required us to *cancel any dining reservations, experience reservations and FastPass+ selections you may have made*. We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry."


----------



## PHD

Apologies if this is posted in the wrong thread/forum. Mods, please move if necessary.

But, with this new reservation system, how will Disney account for AP's who may be locked out of a day if the reservations are full? We pay a lot of money in advance in order to gain admission to the park. As AP holders and locals, we also pour a lot of money into dining, snacks shopping, etc.

It appears that this may be a disaster. While I feel that entry for AP's should not be denied (other than blockout dates), I feel for those who have spent a ton of money to travel here and may not be able to enter.


----------



## SMRT-1

Got the "reservation system/ADR/FP+" email at 10:30 CST for our package for a stay at the Swan with 10-day hoppers with a start date of 12/5 purchased through Costco Travel. Had the same thing previously booked for 5/2, but got a refund and re-booked for December with a completely new package. Obviously had not booked the free DDP recovery offer.


----------



## lanejudy

yankeesfan123 said:


> Any word on Fantasia Gardens?! The silence on this topic has been REDIKULUS





Chef Dion said:


> I don't see a valid reason why they wouldn't operate the mini golf courses.



Mini golf remains closed until further notice.  This link, under Operational Updates: Other Experiences


----------



## yulilin3

PHD said:


> Apologies if this is posted in the wrong thread/forum. Mods, please move if necessary.
> 
> But, with this new reservation system, how will Disney account for AP's who may be locked out of a day if the reservations are full? We pay a lot of money in advance in order to gain admission to the park. As AP holders and locals, we also pour a lot of money into dining, snacks shopping, etc.
> 
> It appears that this may be a disaster. While I feel that entry for AP's should not be denied (other than blockout dates), I feel for those who have spent a ton of money to travel here and may not be able to enter.


Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make a theme park reservation before new tickets are sold; we will be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details.

I'm assuming AP will have first shot at reservations, maybe a day before like they do when they sell the RunDisney races, then the next day whatever is left is sold to new guests


----------



## yulilin3

lanejudy said:


> Mini golf remains closed until further notice.  This link, under Operational Updates: Other Experiences


this one is old wording, they haven't updated that section yet, but yes, as of now it looks to be closed, which is obviously a money saving procedure cause mini golf is the best thing to do for social distancing


----------



## yankeesfan123

lanejudy said:


> Mini golf remains closed until further notice.  This link, under Operational Updates: Other Experiences


----------



## PHD

yulilin3 said:


> Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make a theme park reservation before new tickets are sold; we will be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details.



I assume this is a quote from an email? This is the absolute horror that exists with Disney's email communication system: passholders not consistently getting emails about special events, soft openings, etc.


----------



## Pills

So, for those of us that rebooked a cancelled trip and got free dining - is that going away also?  (Apologies if that's been answered already).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

For APs, remember in Shanghai they are continuing to extend AP expiration dates during what they formally call the "Advanced Registration Period" when reservations are required/limited for park entry.   

I'm speculating, but I can't imagine they don't do something similar here.


----------



## elgerber

GADisneyDad14 said:


> For APs, remember in Shanghai they are continuing to extend AP expiration dates during what they formally call the "Advanced Registration Period" when reservations are required/limited for park entry.
> 
> I'm speculating, but I can't imagine they don't do something similar here.


I would love this, but my question is do they not extend our date then until the reservation period is over?  Mine expires 9/1, and I am gold. I am trying to rebook for December (DVC) but at this point I have no idea when my pass expires, or when I will know when my pass expires.


----------



## Chef Dion

Lsdolphin said:


> I would love to know how they choose which guests to send these emails!!! I have 2 resort reservations and tickets for this Sept and dec and have still heard nothing from Disney! These reservations were made early last year!!!


My guess is they are contacting those with reservations during the phase 1 portion of opening. More likely September and December will fall under phase 2, with different set of rules, and will be contacted at a later time.



hereforthechurros said:


> Has anyone with a dining plan received an email yet? I'm not worried about the email itself, but it seems the FP and ADR cancellations emails have gone out but I haven't specifically seen any DDP email reports yet.



Have not recieved an official email regarding DDP cancellation/credit as of yet. Though the information rguarding DDP cancellation has been posted on the official web site. I posted a link a few hours ago to that page.

WDW/Theme Park COVID-19 Operat


Chef Dion said:


> Here is another help information link.
> https://ci4.googleusercontent.com/p...nq/storm/assets/enhancrV2/23/logos/disney.png
> 
> According to this link. They will be cancelling all dining plans and adjusting the cost of current reservation packages accordingly.
> 
> I forsee a lot of rebookings getting cancelled because the free dining that was offered as a concession for COVID cancellations in March and April will no longer be valid.


----------



## goofy78

Just want to say thanks for all of this info. I was going to cancel our July 23-28 vacation with the news of canceling dining reservations but I have thought some more about it and I am going to go. California Grill brunch might have to wait yet again. Hopefully I can score another one!


----------



## BeachPrincess

GADisneyDad14 said:


> For APs, remember in Shanghai they are continuing to extend AP expiration dates during what they formally call the "Advanced Registration Period" when reservations are required/limited for park entry.
> 
> I'm speculating, but I can't imagine they don't do something similar here.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> For APs, remember in Shanghai they are continuing to extend AP expiration dates during what they formally call the "Advanced Registration Period" when reservations are required/limited for park entry.
> 
> I'm speculating, but I can't imagine they don't do something similar here.


I sure hope so!


----------



## CogsworthTN

PHD said:


> I assume this is a quote from an email? This is the absolute horror that exists with Disney's email communication system: passholders not consistently getting emails about special events, soft openings, etc.


Count us as one who never receive emails concerning passholder events etc...


----------



## NMK62303

Have a room only at CBR 7/15-19 and  a room only at Pop 10/28-11/2.  Also had  a package with FD from 6/24-28.  No emails received as of yet.


----------



## Chef Dion

Pills said:


> So, for those of us that rebooked a cancelled trip and got free dining - is that going away also?  (Apologies if that's been answered already).


Yes


----------



## Jess.stw

Chef Dion said:


> My guess is they are contacting those with reservations during the phase 1 portion of opening. More likely September and December will fall under phase 2, with different set of rules, and will be contacted at a later time.
> 
> 
> 
> Have not recieved an official email regarding DDP cancellation/credit as of yet. Though the information rguarding DDP cancellation has been posted on the official web site. I posted a link a few hours ago to that page.
> 
> WDW/Theme Park COVID-19 Operat



You would think, but my husband got the email and we are September....he is linked, ticket and has a few ADR's.... my account has the package and the free dining and I haven't gotten anything.


----------



## 2letterwords

Are they only contacting those with dining plans right now?  We have a split stay booked beginning August 11 but no emails yet.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

2letterwords said:


> Are they only contacting those with dining plans right now?  We have a split stay booked beginning August 12 but no emails yet.



It seems all over the place.  You can find examples of every situation getting or not getting e-mails.  Pretty typical Disney e-mail situation, IMO.


----------



## 2letterwords

I figured as much.  I haven't gotten emails in the past related to trip updates, etc...


----------



## Tess

Tbella said:


> Does anyone know, if I rented DVC points, will the DVC owner get the email, or will I? I didn't get a confirmation email from Disney like I have before when I booked with rented DVC points but my reservation is in MDE. I also have an active AP in MDE.



The email should come to you because your name, not the owner's, is on the resort reservation.  I just received my email at 11:45 a.m. or so--it seems they are batching the emails.  We are booked 10/8-16/20--BCV.


----------



## Llama mama

I am booked for 7/31-8/8 YC
I still have all my ADR’s
My FP day was supposed to be Monday. 
No email


----------



## Music City Mama

Tbella said:


> Does anyone know, if I rented DVC points, will the DVC owner get the email, or will I? I didn't get a confirmation email from Disney like I have before when I booked with rented DVC points but my reservation is in MDE. I also have an active AP in MDE.



I rented points and I received an email around 10:30 (CT) this morning. If I go into MDE, my FPs are gone, but my ADRs are still there (I'm sure they'll disappear soon). My reservation (check-in/check-out) is before the parks open, but after DVC opens. My owner has been trying desperately the past two days to get in touch with DVC to see if she can move my dates but the phone number is just a busy signal (I've seen on the DVC sub-forum that a lot of people are having that issue). *sigh*


----------



## 4My3KGirls

We have CBR booked for Thanksgiving week.  This was rescheduled from Spring Break.  As of this time (probably cursing myself) I have not received an e-mail and my ADRs are still intact.  I am holding on to the tiniest thread of hope that maybe there's a chance that capacity could be increased by Thanksgiving week that they can accommodate all currently reserved ADRs (our 180 day just happened on Tuesday) and maybe ours won't be cancelled.  We probably have the latest set of ADRs that could have been made.  I know its a long shot, but it's what's keeping me off the ledge right now.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

Pills said:


> So, for those of us that rebooked a cancelled trip and got free dining - is that going away also?  (Apologies if that's been answered already).



Yes, but it appears if you rebooked with free dining, you may qualify for a room discount:

===
If guests were recipients of the Free Disney World Dining Plan offered to guests impacted by the closure, their plans will be canceled as well and *they will have the option to rebook at a later date with a hefty 35% room discount. 
===*

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...dining-plans-and-current-dining-reservations/


----------



## Wonders_Of_Life

2letterwords said:


> Are they only contacting those with dining plans right now?  We have a split stay booked beginning August 11 but no emails yet.


I received An email this morning stating I’m guaranteed priority yadda yadda and I have no dining or FP+ reservations, and I’ve only paid the deposit.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

Jess.stw said:


> You would think, but my husband got the email and we are September....he is linked, ticket and has a few ADR's.... my account has the package and the free dining and I haven't gotten anything.


Same here. I am the lead on the reservation for September and my daughter got the email not me.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

parasail_of_congress said:


> Yes, but it appears if you rebooked with free dining, you may qualify for a room discount:
> 
> ===
> If guests were recipients of the Free Disney World Dining Plan offered to guests impacted by the closure, their plans will be canceled as well and *they will have the option to rebook at a later date with a hefty 35% room discount.
> ===*
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...dining-plans-and-current-dining-reservations/



I wonder about Bounceback Free Dining


----------



## yulilin3

PHD said:


> I assume this is a quote from an email? This is the absolute horror that exists with Disney's email communication system: passholders not consistently getting emails about special events, soft openings, etc.


no, this is a quote from the news they published yesterday on DPB
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/


----------



## deserrai

We have APs that expire in December, split stay booked YC/Poly 7/31-8/7. Just received the email about an hour ago.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Kinda funny, maybe not.  

The Theme Park Attractions & Strategies (TPAS) Board had been so boring for the last few months.  Nothing to plan, nothing to post about.  Our normally active/vibrant corner of the DIS had all but ground to a halt.  

Not so much anymore!


----------



## Rosanne

I'm wondering if only one person in your party has an AP, will the rest of the regular ticket holders on the resort reservation get priority access also or would all in the party need AP's to be in the earlier grouping?


----------



## #1eeyoregirl

I am booked July 11-19 AKL package no dining plan and just received my email an hour ago. We may be eating at a lot more DS restaurants if park hopping is not an option.


----------



## WEDWDW

yulilin3 said:


> this one is old wording, they haven't updated that section yet, but yes, as of now it looks to be closed, which is obviously a money saving procedure cause mini golf is the best thing to do for social distancing


It could just be a sanitization issue with keeping the putters,golf balls,cups on the greens where Guests would have to put their hands to retrieve the golf balls,etc. sanitized.

May just be something they do not want to fool with right now-just a thought.


----------



## ejdmomma

This may have been asked and there may not be any info...but what about reservations before the re-opening?  Our check in date is July 6th.  I'm hoping we can rebook this year, hoping for later July which may not be feasible for a couple of reasons.  Our back up would be Thanksgiving week...which may already be full.  Are we just out of luck?


----------



## Wonders_Of_Life

ejdmomma said:


> This may have been asked and there may not be any info...but what about reservations before the re-opening?  Our check in date is July 6th.  I'm hoping we can rebook this year, hoping for later July which may not be feasible for a couple of reasons.  Our back up would be Thanksgiving week...which may already be full.  Are we just out of luck?


If you don’t contact them they’ll send you a refund.


----------



## wilkydelts

I got the priority ticket email @ 11:36a. I have a one day ticket from March 30, was then going to use June 23 now I will use in October. I sure hope I can add days to that ticket because I need 5 in October and the priority in the system is not going to help if it is only for one day.


----------



## WEDWDW

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Kinda funny, maybe not.
> 
> The Theme Park Attractions & Strategies (TPAS) Board had been so boring for the last few months.  Nothing to plan, nothing to post about.  Our normally active/vibrant corner of the DIS had all but ground to a halt.
> 
> Not so much anymore!



Definitely-the reopening announcement and subsequent excitement is INCREDIBLE!!!!


----------



## yankeesfan123

Hopefully thedis can get some decent advertising revenue out of all these posts


----------



## ejdmomma

Wonders_Of_Life said:


> If you don’t contact them they’ll send you a refund.


Are they making reservation changes over the phone?


----------



## MomOTwins

ejdmomma said:


> Are they making reservation changes over the phone?


Are you DVC?  DVC is able to make changes, the rest of us are not.


----------



## Racheldb

ejdmomma said:


> This may have been asked and there may not be any info...but what about reservations before the re-opening?  Our check in date is July 6th.  I'm hoping we can rebook this year, hoping for later July which may not be feasible for a couple of reasons.  Our back up would be Thanksgiving week...which may already be full.  Are we just out of luck?


We are in the same situation.  Our reservation is July 5-12th.  Have no idea what to expect with our reservation.


----------



## ejdmomma

MomOTwins said:


> Are you DVC?  DVC is able to make changes, the rest of us are not.


Not DVC, sounds like the wait continues.


----------



## ejdmomma

Racheldb said:


> We are in the same situation.  Our reservation is July 5-12th.  Have no idea what to expect with our reservation.


The wait is killing me!  I thought the waiting would be over once they announced a reopening date...


----------



## Raven01

I’ve skipped a few pages, so if mentioned I’m sorry.

My July 7-11 trip was cancelled.  Tickets were already purchased.  They are now showing as valid through 9/26/2021.

I purchased 5 day park hoppers, but plan to use them in September in another trip we had already booked. I want to upgrade to 8 day tickets but wonder if I need the hopper part, and if they will refund the difference.

I’m just waiting a bit to let everything calm down before I take the next steps.


----------



## Dracarys

I received the new reservation system/cancel dining/cancel FP+ email around 9:30am mountain time. My trip is Sep 4-7 on DVC points. It said because I have valid theme park tickets I will have access to the reservation system before new tickets are sold. I only have MNSSHP tickets for Sep 4. No other tickets. It also said the certain other experiences may not be cancelled. Maybe it is referring to the Cruella’s Halloween Hideaway I booked? Though I doubt I’ll keep that now with no parade. Glad this is an adult trip only with my husband, and we were mostly planning to lay low. Hope we have access to the pools! We would definitely be cancelling at this point if we were planning to bring our 3 boys 7years and younger.


----------



## KSL

Rosanne said:


> I'm wondering if only one person in your party has an AP, will the rest of the regular ticket holders on the resort reservation get priority access also or would all in the party need AP's to be in the earlier grouping?


I'm wondering the same thing.  Three in our party have APs, one has a ticket (I think a military salute ticket but not sure; I linked it to my MDE and haven't really looked at it again -- would it say in MDE?).  I am hoping we can all reserve with priority!

_Edited to say:  the non-AP ticket is my DD's BFF who we are bringing & her mom sent me the ticket number...._


----------



## cakebaker

oh my, pages to wade thru after just a couple of hours. I’m assuming I’ve missed big news? or maybe not....


----------



## Zeus'Headache

cakebaker said:


> oh my, pages to wade thru after just a couple of hours. I’m assuming I’ve missed big news? or maybe not....


Hi cakebaker! We are all still in the same place where we started...clueless! But some emails were sent out that apparently have no reason as to who they were sent to essentially. Typical Disney!


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> oh my, pages to wade thru after just a couple of hours. I’m assuming I’ve missed big news? or maybe not....


and remember any big announcement we'll post a link to post number 1.


----------



## 2letterwords

Wonders_Of_Life said:


> I received An email this morning stating I’m guaranteed priority yadda yadda and I have no dining or FP+ reservations, and I’ve only paid the deposit.



I'll just wait and see.  We were not yet in our FP+ reservation window but we do have planned ADRs.  No dining plan though.


----------



## cakebaker

Zeus'Headache said:


> Hi cakebaker! We are all still in the same place where we started...clueless! But some emails were sent out that apparently have no reason as to who they were sent to essentially. Typical Disney!



Thanks for the update.lol Yeah, I’m on my 3rd email and my daughter got 1 for one I used her MDE to book. She didn’t even know I did it, but dang, I was out of AP allotments on reservations.  looks like they’re going to send me a letter for every reservation I had.


----------



## goofy78

One of my many dining reservations is gone. 
Wonder why they picked that one? Flying Fish July 25


----------



## mrsap

Kids ages 2 and older now required to wear a mask...

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...-disney-world-theme-parks-and-disney-springs/


----------



## Rash

Disney's website says that all active APs will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. What if your AP is currently expired, but was NOT expired when the parks closed? My AP expired May 11,2020, so it's not CURRENTLY active, but I lost about 2 months of time. Will they extend my expiration date?


----------



## pmaurer74

Got my email an hour ago. July 13-20 stay, DVC stay at BCV and Riviera, AP holders, last name is in the middle of the alphabet.


----------



## Buzzster

Sandiz08 said:


> Not yet, we were to arrive 7/7, I just checked and only our fastpasses have disappeared .


Same for us


----------



## 2letterwords

goofy78 said:


> One of my many dining reservations is gone.
> Wonder why they picked that one? Flying Fish July 25



Same for 8/18.  The rest of our ADRs are still there.


----------



## chad_1138

Buzzster said:


> Same for us


Us too.  July 5-17.  My hope is that we can book a future trip for later in July and use the 35% off.


----------



## yulilin3

Rash said:


> Disney's website says that all active APs will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. What if your AP is currently expired, but was NOT expired when the parks closed? My AP expired May 11,2020, so it's not CURRENTLY active, but I lost about 2 months of time. Will they extend my expiration date?


they have not given official word on this, someone called yesterday and Disney said they are waiting on the Governor to sign the new procedures and then they'll have more info
Now your ap will be extended (if that's what you decide instead of a partial refund) for the number of days the parks are closed, through your expiration date
For example the parks closed March 16th, my ap expired May 14, so those number of days will be added to my ap once the park reopens and I'll have a new expiration date


----------



## CarolynFH

Rash said:


> Disney's website says that all active APs will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. What if your AP is currently expired, but was NOT expired when the parks closed? My AP expired May 11,2020, so it's not CURRENTLY active, but I lost about 2 months of time. Will they extend my expiration date?


If your AP was active when the parks closed, it will be extended for the number of days the parks were closed. Doesn't matter that it expired during the closure.

ETA Sorry, after reading @yulilin3 's post above, your AP should be extended for the number of days from 3/16 through 5/11, not the full number of days the parks are closed. Our APs expire in October, so I've focused on them being extended the full length of time the parks are closed.


----------



## katyringo

Got the email this morning. Our trip is in October.

also again carlye is usually pretty reliable. Don’t shoot the messenger here:


----------



## CastAStone

katyringo said:


> Got the email this morning. Our trip is in October.
> 
> also again carlye is usually pretty reliable. Don’t shoot the messenger here:
> View attachment 497798View attachment 497797


Bummer. What I expected, but bummer. I was waiting to buy tickets because they are expensive.

That also conflicts with some of the emails people have reported receiving on the News Board COVID thread.


----------



## Jmljasmine

mrsap said:


> Kids ages 2 and older now required to wear a mask...
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...-disney-world-theme-parks-and-disney-springs/


That stinks. We were still going to try MNSSHP if it was open but my 2 year old has a tiny face. Smaller then my 1 year old. We don't have a mask that fits her. (And her long hair gives her age away- and vocabulary)


----------



## Debbru

Wonder how they will deal with "other" AP's.  We have the weekday select pass (all weekends, 2 weeks around Easter & June something to August something are blacked out).  Our pass expires 12/11/20, so will they just add the weekdays we missed from 3/15 till June blackout & also subtract Easter blackout?  Just curious - as Floridians we don't ever go near the parks from June till October anyway!


----------



## louey

I got the email regarding changes and my trip isn't until May 2021    I guess anyone who has a reservation got the email.


----------



## mrsap

Jmljasmine said:


> That stinks. We were still going to try MNSSHP if it was open but my 2 year old has a tiny face. Smaller then my 1 year old. We don't have a mask that fits her. (And her long hair gives her age away- and vocabulary)



I think it’s crazy! I can’t imagine many 2 year olds willing to keep it on!!!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

katyringo said:


> Got the email this morning. Our trip is in October.
> 
> also again carlye is usually pretty reliable. Don’t shoot the messenger here:
> View attachment 497798View attachment 497797


Does a renewed but not yet activated AP count?  I renewed for a May trip but that was obviously canceled


----------



## Stefne

ejdmomma said:


> This may have been asked and there may not be any info...but what about reservations before the re-opening?  Our check in date is July 6th.  I'm hoping we can rebook this year, hoping for later July which may not be feasible for a couple of reasons.  Our back up would be Thanksgiving week...which may already be full.  Are we just out of luck?


We are in the same boat with a 7/6-7/11 trip that we scheduled back in January with the free dining promotion.  We did  a few weeks ago though, go ahead and book a trip in November, as we could pretty well see the writing on the wall with our summer trip.  I was hoping an incentive would be offered to those who were cancelled that we could apply to our November trip but I am honestly having my doubts now.


----------



## GBRforWDW

CastAStone said:


> Bummer. What I expected, but bummer. I was waiting to buy tickets because they are expensive.
> 
> That also conflicts with some of the emails people have reported receiving on the News Board COVID thread.


Even so, i would think with your hotel reservation, you'll still come before people with nothing reserved prior to all the changes.  Everything is in flux though, so who knows.  the next 4-5 weeks certainly will be interesting as things are worked out on the MDE side.


----------



## Rash

yulilin3 said:


> they have not given official word on this, someone called yesterday and Disney said they are waiting on the Governor to sign the new procedures and then they'll have more info
> Now your ap will be extended (if that's what you decide instead of a partial refund) for the number of days the parks are closed, through your expiration date
> For example the parks closed March 16th, my ap expired May 14, so those number of days will be added to my ap once the park reopens and I'll have a new expiration date


They had told me that when I called last week, but the new info says ACTIVE, so just wondering if it changed. Hope not. Main concern is if they will extend it before the reservation system opens.


----------



## Sandisw

brockash said:


> Well...for starters they could not reduce park hrs to what can only be described as laughable...that would help.
> 
> But, I can understand having to cancel all fastpasses/adrs, but to take back a promotion that we booked almost a year ago and our only option is to suck it up. pay rack rate or cancel...that's crooked and sleazy.  We would've never booked Disney at rack rate if we weren't getting "free dining."  It's despicable that they're allowed to get away with it.  We'll be canceling...you know once they grace us with being allowed to get our money back and stop holding it hostage, but it's still a disgraceful way to treat customers.



I do understand, but how do they accommodate who gets to use the promo and who doesn’t? How would you have felt to get an email that said we had to cut back on how many free dining bounce backs there were, so we did a random drawing and you lost? Or, you can keep it but we won’t guarantee you will be able to use it?

If you allow someone to keep free dining, then you have to give them a chance to use it.  Too many people wanting too few spots at restaurants,

I give Disney credit that they made this decision and put it out knowing it would upset many customers, but what choice do they really have? They know a WDW is a lot of money.  Being honest and upfront that they can’t offer you what they thought they could when you booked last year was the right thing to do,

The park hours may be reduced because they really don’t know how long they need to successfully clean and prepare the park for the next day.

And, I disagree with you that Disney is expecting you to pay rack rate.  They are letting you know that they can’t offer you a deal or the experience and gave guests the option to cancel.

Obviously, there would be disappointment but I just don’t understand the level of anger that they think Disney wants to have to run like this.  They are losing billions daily.  I believe they know the guests who will come for the rest of 2020 are the ones who are repeat guests or local who have been enough that the reduced experience, and loss of FPs, ADRs, and the dining plan won’t matter,

My last thought...I think they learned a hard lesson when they offered the recovery package too soon...they couldn’t deliver so now, they are not going to put out a new discount that they may or may not be able to  honor,

I do hope that all that have to reschedule will end up getting to come back at a time when things are more Disney and I would be surprised if specials for 2021 aren’t offered,,,although I am not sure we will see free dining again.


----------



## java

#1eeyoregirl said:


> I am booked July 11-19 AKL package no dining plan and just received my email an hour ago. We may be eating at a lot more DS restaurants if park hopping is not an option.


Remember only AK and MK will be open from 11-15. That’s what led us to cancel - along with the earlier park closing. I understand why they are doing it. I just think it was handled poorly. It’s an expensive trip for us and the cons outweighed the pros this time


----------



## Chef Dion

ejdmomma said:


> This may have been asked and there may not be any info...but what about reservations before the re-opening?  Our check in date is July 6th.  I'm hoping we can rebook this year, hoping for later July which may not be feasible for a couple of reasons.  Our back up would be Thanksgiving week...which may already be full.  Are we just out of luck?




I am sure a Dreams Unlimited Travel Agent can help with that


----------



## Sandisw

crayon3448 said:


> I have bounce back free dining booked for August. I completely understand the new restrictions- limiting park hours, no parades, etc. Even cancelling existing ADRs makes sense and I'm not surprised by it. But now paying rack rate for the room plus the $1000 for the food while there...I can't see why they had to cancel ALL dining plans. At least give us free quick service because we have to eat while we are there! They would be honoring free dining and give us the option to not be out any money for food this way.
> 
> Can someone explain the reason they did not do this? I don't mean to be so negative (and we are not even cancelling our reservation as of yet!) but I truly cannot think of any other reason than to get more people to cancel on their own and make sure they can get as much money as possible from those that are going.



I think you hit it correctly, They can’t accommodate...or I should say...they don’t know if they can...all the people booked with not only free dining but dining plans in general, including the quick service plans.

Plus, isn’t the QS plan the one offered for values and moderates? That is a LOT of rooms.

 My own thought is that they decided it was best to get rid of anything they were not 100% sure they could deal with so guests could plan if they still wanted a high priced, low expectations trip.

They know most people don’t pay rack rate when all is in full swing so they know many, many guests...even those comfortable going with COVID...are not going to when experience is significantly reduced.


----------



## Anna H

We got the aforementioned email today after my husband called to confirm that our tickets are valid per our reservation deposit.  They are but I'll be interested to know what it means to have what they define as "priority" over subsequent ticket holders. I don't want to go up against a first come first serve system unless we are guaranted park entry. We're coming from too far away for a dice roll. 
Do you think they will allow refunds up until 24 hours before arrival like Universal?


----------



## FinallyFL

Raven01 said:


> I’ve skipped a few pages, so if mentioned I’m sorry.
> 
> My July 7-11 trip was cancelled.  Tickets were already purchased.  They are now showing as valid through 9/26/2021.
> 
> I purchased 5 day park hoppers, but plan to use them in September in another trip we had already booked. I want to upgrade to 8 day tickets but wonder if I need the hopper part, and if they will refund the difference.
> 
> I’m just waiting a bit to let everything calm down before I take the next steps.



It might be safest to change from the 5 day park hopper to the 8 day non-hopper ticket. I'd think you could add the hopper once you find out whether they are going to allow hopping in September and whether it's worth the cost.


----------



## reliev

FinallyFL said:


> It might be safest to change from the 5 day park hopper to the 8 day non-hopper ticket. I'd think you could add the hopper once you find out whether they are going to allow hopping in September and whether it's worth the cost.


I dont think hopping will be a thing this year. It really depends on how big the demand is in my mind.


----------



## Chef Dion

Maybe enough people will cancel that they will give us an option to add DDP at check-in. We'll set the money we budgeted aside for DDP just in case.


----------



## Disneycouple99

Plan was just approved by the state.


----------



## LovingPooh

I saw the approval just now too. So excited! Our vacation starts July 12


----------



## mmsportsmom

My 2 year old granddaughter would never leave a mask on.


----------



## georgina

(edited because I accidentally quoted someone in error)

I didn't see this posted on here yet, but another website (Not allowed to link it here) is saying Disney has pulled all mention of any WDW resort other than DVC and Ft Wilderness being open by July 11.

• Pending approval from government officials, the phased reopening plans we submitted call *for Walt Disney World theme parks* to open beginning *July 11* for Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on *July 15*. Learn more.

Used to say "and Disney Resort Hotels"


----------



## Anna H

I know it's all speculation but...Are we not likely able to add ticket days now? Are we locked into whatever we reserved for? Also, I assume there will be less or no flexibility on our ticket days if we have to decide in advance? We sometimes take days off from parks in between to explore DS and hotels.

What are your thoughts about capacity? Will they limit it at the resorts too? They'd have to, right? Are post-opening reservations still vulnerable to that?

Also, if the governor moves to a higher capacity limit for theme parks, could we be seeing full crowds by September at Disney even though they open later than UO? One of my dealbreakers is wanting crowds to be somewhat lower  if the virus was still very prevelant.


----------



## HokieRaven5




----------



## reliev

Anna H said:


> I know it's all speculation but...Are we not likely able to add ticket days now? Are we locked into whatever we reserved for? Also, I assume there will be less or no flexibility on our ticket days if we have to decide in advance? We sometimes take days off from parks in between to explore DS and hotels.
> 
> What are your thoughts about capacity? Will they limit it at the resorts too? They'd have to, right? Are post-opening reservations still vulnerable to that?
> 
> Also, if the governor moves to a higher capacity limit for theme parks, could we be seeing full crowds by September at Disney even though they open later than UO? One of my dealbreakers is wanting crowds to be somewhat lower  if the virus was still very prevelant.



I think at first they will limit ticket sales to what you have I doubt there is going to be add ons to have confusion settled. I also don't see hopping happening or multiday tickets having that 14-day expiration for example, maybe they only go single day for a little who knows.
I don't think that universal and Disney will do even half of what the governor allowed as a max initially I think they need to see if they can handle it sort of thing and ramp up, but how long this last who knows. I would guess its 20-25% in the beginning if not less. I have no crystal ball though like @WebmasterJohn or @WebmasterJackie do though


----------



## evino526

Anna H said:


> I know it's all speculation but...Are we not likely able to add ticket days now? Are we locked into whatever we reserved for? Also, I assume there will be less or no flexibility on our ticket days if we have to decide in advance? We sometimes take days off from parks in between to explore DS and hotels.



I hope we are able to. I was planning on an additional day ticket to our trip when we checked in.



Anna H said:


> What are your thoughts about capacity? Will they limit it at the resorts too? They'd have to, right? Are post-opening reservations still vulnerable to that?



I'm not sure if they need to. They will limit the restaurants and experiences at the resorts to help with distancing and will probably push online check in to deter folks from using the front desk.



Anna H said:


> Also, if the governor moves to a higher capacity limit for theme parks, could we be seeing full crowds by September at Disney even though they open later than UO? One of my dealbreakers is wanting crowds to be somewhat lower  if the virus was still very prevelant.



Just because the Governor could loosen capacity limits doesn't mean Disney will follow. They are going to take extra precautions to ensure that their risk is as low as possible. As long as they're under the capacity limit, they're fine.


----------



## wilkydelts

Lets be honest, that is unenforceable. They will NEVER kick out a family because of a 2 year old, could you imagine the fame your family would get if Disney kicked you out for that. Also they can not determine a child's age anyways


----------



## osufeth24

wilkydelts said:


> Lets be honest, that is unenforceable. They will NEVER kick out a family because of a 2 year old, could you imagine the fame your family would get if Disney kicked you out for that. Also they can not determine a child's age anyways



Reminds me at the resort I used to work at.  We had a gym and no one under 15 was allowed.  Anytime we questioned someone, all they had to say was, I'm 15, and we had to let them in, no way for us to force them to prove it


----------



## deedeew80

I heard on the radio today, when they were talking about Disney opening back up, that Disney said there will be no screaming on rides!! Haha! My husband thinks this is true. I haven’t seen that anywhere!!


----------



## reliev

wilkydelts said:


> Lets be honest, that is unenforceable. They will NEVER kick out a family because of a 2 year old, could you imagine the fame your family would get if Disney kicked you out for that. Also they can not determine a child's age anyways


my kid was saying she was 3 before she actually was thats how lol
Also I agree there is a difference in reminding a kid to put a mask on vs a kid just not trying at all though.


----------



## osufeth24

deedeew80 said:


> I heard on the radio today, when they were talking about Disney opening back up, that Disney said there will be no screaming on rides!! Haha! My husband thinks this is true. I haven’t seen that anywhere!!



lol, I think common sense needs to prevail here.  There is a  0% chance that could be enforced.  This aint planet fitness with their lunk alarm


----------



## FredtheDuck

katyringo said:


> Got the email this morning. Our trip is in October.
> 
> also again carlye is usually pretty reliable. Don’t shoot the messenger here:
> View attachment 497798View attachment 497797



FWIW, this is NOT what Disney told me when I called today. Said since we are staying onsite they assume we intend to visit parks and will get priority. Will need to purchase tickets when they open that option back up before we can use the reservation system.


----------



## yankeesfan123

mmsportsmom said:


> My 2 year old granddaughter would never leave a mask on.


My 59 year old mother would never leave a mask on.


----------



## yankeesfan123

deedeew80 said:


> I heard on the radio today, when they were talking about Disney opening back up, that Disney said there will be no screaming on rides!! Haha! My husband thinks this is true. I haven’t seen that anywhere!!


I think there’s a park in.. japan(?).. which was subject to a news article about this. I assume the radio guy just figured every theme park is a Disney theme park.


----------



## lanejudy

FredtheDuck said:


> FWIW, this is NOT what Disney told me when I called today. Said since we are staying onsite they assume we intend to visit parks and will get priority. Will need to purchase tickets when they open that option back up before we can use the reservation system.


I think the post you quoted was speaking of "priority access" -- WDW has stated that those who _currently_ have tickets will get "priority access" to the reservation system before any new ticket sales.  Since you do not have a ticket right now, you would be a new ticket sale (whether that's tomorrow, next week or next month) because you do not currently have a ticket in-hand.  You should still be able to access the park reservation system, possibly before off-site guests (?), but others will get to reserve first.


----------



## Flamingeaux

evino526 said:


> I would really hope that they're more understanding and flexible with small children and masks. We are taking our soon to be 4 year old in November and I see us having to constantly remind her about keeping the mask on.



Only my opinion but I don't think you will need to worry about wearing masks come November.


----------



## Chef Dion

So assuming that they are beefing up the mobile ordering, with addition of locations, and payment methods being added, it can be surmised they are planning on Quick service (QS) carrying the bulk of food service operations. If this is the case, i once again point out that having the DDP in place is a good tool to better target your ordering numbers, especially if you know what accounts have reservations for which park, on which day, add on a dining reservation system to that, and you can target where they will be eating , thereby making it easier to, plan for, handle and accomodate those guests. Otherwise, they are playing a crap shoot as to who will be eating what, when, and where only adding to the chaos.

Guest that aren't staying in villas won't be able to make food in their rooms, and will need to eat somewhere. Many won't be renting cars to drive off property (unless they remove the parking fees). Pretty sure they won't be allowing Door Dash to deliver to guests. So they have to be planning on being able to feed resort guests regardless of DDP or not.

I honestly think that they are looking at the DDP from the wrong angle. Yes they over saturated the system by offering Free DDP to those that were cancelled, and rebooked. But the bulk of those guest would probably fall under the quick service version of DDP, which it looks like they will be leaning heavily on quick service anyway, which is grab and go for the most part, with outdoor seating (a few exceptions). The difficulty in accommodation only comes into play at the table service (TS) level, which is regulated by the reservation system. Table service for free DDP was only offered at delux level accommodation a smaller number of guests. If guests opted to purchase a Standard or Delux plan at the time of booking, you already know how many guests you have eating. If you limit the capacity of your guests, then you control the number of people you have to feed and the number of reservations you need to accomodate. The reservation system can prioritize those with DDP over guests who did not plan ahead (they can play the lottery for available tables or go to QS).

The QS people won't be dining at TS facilities unless they pay out of pocket (which would be unlikely). You can more easily accomodate those that chose to plan ahead by purchasing a DDP. Especially if they book where they are going to eat 60 days out, let alone those that had lredy booked 90 or 120 days ago.


----------



## Lsdolphin

evino526 said:


> I would really hope that they're more understanding and flexible with small children and masks. We are taking our soon to be 4 year old in November and I see us having to constantly remind her about keeping the mask on.



you might want to consider beginning to use masks with your little ones now...make it a game or pretend play or putting on their doll or stuffed animal just start with holding it up briefly than gradually increase play with masks until kids get used to seeing you wearing one and become accustomed to having masks around. I certainly wouldn’t wait til you get to Disney and spring it on them I can guarantee that won’t work...shop Disney is now selling child size masks that are really appealing.  have fun with masks and your child will be more comfortable with the need to wear one when the time comes...


----------



## elle21

Flamingeaux said:


> Only my opinion but I don't think you will need to worry about wearing masks come November.


I agree. I think the mask business is going to be short lived. 
We’ve already got the WHO saying that masks aren’t necessary for healthy people going about normal business.


----------



## brockash

Sandisw said:


> I do understand, but how do they accommodate who gets to use the promo and who doesn’t? How would you have felt to get an email that said we had to cut back on how many free dining bounce backs there were, so we did a random drawing and you lost? Or, you can keep it but we won’t guarantee you will be able to use it?
> 
> If you allow someone to keep free dining, then you have to give them a chance to use it.  Too many people wanting too few spots at restaurants,
> 
> I give Disney credit that they made this decision and put it out knowing it would upset many customers, but what choice do they really have? They know a WDW is a lot of money.  Being honest and upfront that they can’t offer you what they thought they could when you booked last year was the right thing to do,
> 
> The park hours may be reduced because they really don’t know how long they need to successfully clean and prepare the park for the next day.
> 
> And, I disagree with you that Disney is expecting you to pay rack rate.  They are letting you know that they can’t offer you a deal or the experience and gave guests the option to cancel.
> 
> Obviously, there would be disappointment but I just don’t understand the level of anger that they think Disney wants to have to run like this.  They are losing billions daily.  I believe they know the guests who will come foe the rest of 2020 are the ones who are repeat guests or local who have been enough that the reduced experience, and loss of FPs, ADRs, and the dining plan don’t matter,
> 
> My last thought...I think they learned a hard lesson when they offered the recovery package too soon...they couldn’t deliver so now, they are not going to put out a new discount that they may or may not be able to  honor,
> 
> I do hope that all that have to reschedule will end up getting to come back at a time when things are more Disney and I would be surprised if specials for 2021 aren’t offered,,,although I am not sure we will see free dining again.


Again, they could at the very least allow us to book with a room discount we would have otherwise used.  They're asking us to pay way more than what we orginally agreed to and won't even allow us to drop the more expensive tix. etc.  Really what it boils down to is they want us to cancel...they only want to deal with the guests that will pay the most.  It's been a sad turn of events for us.


----------



## MomOTwins

I feel like I'm at a restaurant, and the waiter hands me a menu that just says "fish" and  "chicken" "pasta."  Then 10 minute later they come back with a menu that now includes the side dishes, but nothing about the preparation.  Then they come back with a menu with some more details on each entree, but still no prices.  Then they come out with another menu that adds no new information but changes some of the old info.  I just want them to tell us what's the on the menu already and what it is going to cost me!!!!

Would be better if they had not announced anything at all than this ridiculous game where we keep having to look at the website and find the hidden changes.  First they said non-DVC resort hotels would open July 11, then they took that out.  First three years old, now two years for masks.  First dining plan is cancelled to 2021, now 2020.

C'mon Disney--proofread your dang website copy before you post it to millions of people.


----------



## Sandisw

brockash said:


> Again, they could at the very least allow us to book with a room discount we would have otherwise used.  They're asking us to pay way more than what we orginally agreed to and won't even allow us to drop the more expensive tix. etc.  Really what it boils down to is they want us to cancel...they only want to deal with the guests that will pay the most.  It's been a sad turn of events for us.



And maybe they still will once the reservation system goes into effect and they see how it works...

I am really sorry for you and everyone else who planned and now find out a few months ahead that I won’t be what it is.  A very good friend of mine has to wait until next year because her FD BB was the first week in July and no chance to even rebook now if they wanted.


----------



## Anna H

I'm hearing UO will require temp checks at the hotel. How does that work though? Whether it's an ear infection or covid (god forbid),  we can't plan for that and we can't just go home lol. I assume they will have procedures to accomdodate febrile people to be in their rooms at least but still. Worst case scenario and a family contracts covid, will they have CM's deliver food?

The cons are stacking up. I have an inflammatory condition that has occasionally led to a temperature over 100. It's not an infectious fever and I can't predict when it happens. I feel like the temp checks are ironically unhelpful. Asymptomatic people often don't have fevers and symptomatic people might not. I'd rather be asked how I'm feeling.  There has to be a certain trust transaction at a theme park. Masks are the mainstay for keeping droplets contained in hospital settings and is the best we can expect of anyone.


----------



## evino526

Flamingeaux said:


> Only my opinion but I don't think you will need to worry about wearing masks come November.


I hope you’re right. We are mentally preparing ourselves. I see these types of restrictions in place until there’s a treatment/vaccine or no more new cases.


----------



## CastAStone

Anna H said:


> I'm hearing UO will require temp checks at the hotel. How does that work though? Whether it's an ear infection or covid (god forbid),  we can't plan for that and we can't just go home lol. I assume they will have procedures to accomdodate febrile people to be in their rooms at least but still. Worst case scenario and a family contracts covid, will they have CM's deliver food?
> 
> The cons are stacking up. I have an inflammatory condition that has occasionally led to a temperature over 100. It's not an infectious fever and I can't predict when it happens. I feel like the temp checks are ironically unhelpful. Asymptomatic people often don't have fevers and symptomatic people might not. I'd rather be asked how I'm feeling.  There has to be a certain trust transaction at a theme park. Masks are the mainstay for keeping droplets contained in hospital settings and is the best we can expect of anyone.


As I understand it if you have 100.4+ at check in they won’t let you check in; if you have 100.4+ upon return then you mush quarantine in your room.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Chef Dion said:


> So assuming that they are beefing up the mobile ordering, with addition of locations, and payment methods being added, it can be surmised they are planning on Quick service (QS) carrying the bulk of food service operations. If this is the case, i once again point out that having the DDP in place is a good tool to better target your ordering numbers, especially if you know what accounts have reservations for which park, on which day, add on a dining reservation system to that, and you can target where they will be eating , thereby making it easier to, plan for, handle and accomodate those guests. Otherwise, they are playing a crap shoot as to who will be eating what, when, and where only adding to the chaos.
> 
> Guest that aren't staying in villas won't be able to make food in their rooms, and will need to eat somewhere. Many won't be renting cars to drive off property (unless they remove the parking fees). Pretty sure they won't be allowing Door Dash to deliver to guests. So they have to be planning on being able to feed resort guests regardless of DDP or not.
> 
> I honestly think that they are looking at the DDP from the wrong angle. Yes they over saturated the system by offering Free DDP to those that were cancelled, and rebooked. But the bulk of those guest would probably fall under the quick service version of DDP, which it looks like they will be leaning heavily on quick service anyway, which is grab and go for the most part, with outdoor seating (a few exceptions). The difficulty in accommodation only comes into play at the table service (TS) level, which is regulated by the reservation system. Table service for free DDP was only offered at delux level accommodation a smaller number of guests. If guests opted to purchase a Standard or Delux plan at the time of booking, you already know how many guests you have eating. If you limit the capacity of your guests, then you control the number of people you have to feed and the number of reservations you need to accomodate. The reservation system can prioritize those with DDP over guests who did not plan ahead (they can play the lottery for available tables or go to QS).
> 
> The QS people won't be dining at TS facilities unless they pay out of pocket (which would be unlikely). You can more easily accomodate those that chose to plan ahead by purchasing a DDP. Especially if they book where they are going to eat 60 days out, let alone those that had lredy booked 90 or 120 days ago.



Perhaps the plan is QS locations only at first... with everything else they have changed - why stop now.  
I’ve been going to WDW since 1980 but in the last 48 hours they’ve managed to not only surprise me with the gutting of the disney experience, but with the lengths they seem to be willing to go... smh.


----------



## ChildAtHeart82

osufeth24 said:


> Reminds me at the resort I used to work at.  We had a gym and no one under 15 was allowed.  Anytime we questioned someone, all they had to say was, I'm 15, and we had to let them in, no way for us to force them to prove it



Agreed. This was more enforceable when the age was 3 since it at least lined up with the age for tickets. I guess we'll see.


----------



## yulilin3

I've been busy all afternoon, this is a new page for me
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/*Welcoming You Back to Walt Disney World Resort*

Our Annual Passholders are some of our most loyal and valued Guests. We truly can’t wait to welcome you back—and we will do it with great thought.


With that in mind, when the parks reopen, park capacity will be significantly limited—and may continue to be for a period of time, based on guidance from health experts to promote physical distancing.


We understand how much excitement, thought and time goes into planning your Disney visits and realize some new changes may be disappointing. For example, during this unprecedented time, an annual pass will not guarantee park entry and Annual Passholders will be required to make an advance reservation to enter a park.


Please note that:


During the limited capacity period, it may be difficult for Annual Passholders to get park reservations to visit on certain dates. To help manage capacity, total reservation days held at one time will be limited. More details will be shared in the coming weeks.
Some pass benefits and features will not be available during periods of limited capacity. Also, park experiences and offerings will be modified and subject to limited availability or even closure.
Annual passes are subject to blockout dates. Guests should ensure their pass type is valid for park entry prior to making a park reservation.

As we prepare for the reopening of the parks, we’re planning a special preview opportunity for Annual Passholders. We look forward to sharing details with you soon.


Please know we will be here to help you as we remain focused on delivering a wonderful experience for everyone who visits.


If you have any questions, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. Options to manage your annual pass continue to be available during the closure period.


----------



## reliev

I'm surprised it doesn't address if it will be extended longer during this time or not.


----------



## elle21

yulilin3 said:


> I've been busy all afternoon, this is a new page for me
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


Well, the castle looks beautiful in that picture! (I think that’s a real picture? I know people kept saying they weren’t working on it but there were aerial photos that were posted a couple weeks ago and it showed cranes all around the castle and the turrets were clearly the new brighter blue, so it looked like they were actually painting it.)


----------



## JBeaty0507

yulilin3 said:


> I've been busy all afternoon, this is a new page for me
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/*Welcoming You Back to Walt Disney World Resort*
> 
> Our Annual Passholders are some of our most loyal and valued Guests. We truly can’t wait to welcome you back—and we will do it with great thought.
> 
> 
> With that in mind, when the parks reopen, park capacity will be significantly limited—and may continue to be for a period of time, based on guidance from health experts to promote physical distancing.
> 
> 
> We understand how much excitement, thought and time goes into planning your Disney visits and realize some new changes may be disappointing. For example, during this unprecedented time, an annual pass will not guarantee park entry and Annual Passholders will be required to make an advance reservation to enter a park.
> 
> 
> Please note that:
> 
> 
> During the limited capacity period, it may be difficult for Annual Passholders to get park reservations to visit on certain dates. To help manage capacity, total reservation days held at one time will be limited. More details will be shared in the coming weeks.
> Some pass benefits and features will not be available during periods of limited capacity. Also, park experiences and offerings will be modified and subject to limited availability or even closure.
> Annual passes are subject to blockout dates. Guests should ensure their pass type is valid for park entry prior to making a park reservation.
> 
> As we prepare for the reopening of the parks, we’re planning a special preview opportunity for Annual Passholders. We look forward to sharing details with you soon.
> 
> 
> Please know we will be here to help you as we remain focused on delivering a wonderful experience for everyone who visits.
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. Options to manage your annual pass continue to be available during the closure period.


Was this an email that went out? I used to get the passholder emails, but I didn’t get this one


----------



## yulilin3

JBeaty0507 said:


> Was this an email that went out? I used to get the passholder emails, but I didn’t get this one


no it's on the website, all the way at the bottom of this one
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Anna H said:


> *I'm hearing UO will require temp checks at the hotel*. How does that work though? Whether it's an ear infection or covid (god forbid),  we can't plan for that and we can't just go home lol. I assume they will have procedures to accomdodate febrile people to be in their rooms at least but still. Worst case scenario and a family contracts covid, will they have CM's deliver food?
> 
> The cons are stacking up. I have an inflammatory condition that has occasionally led to a temperature over 100. It's not an infectious fever and I can't predict when it happens. I feel like the temp checks are ironically unhelpful. Asymptomatic people often don't have fevers and symptomatic people might not. I'd rather be asked how I'm feeling.  There has to be a certain trust transaction at a theme park. Masks are the mainstay for keeping droplets contained in hospital settings and is the best we can expect of anyone.



If they do that at AKL I might be in trouble. When I get an emotional stress I get a hot flash. I'm sure I'm not the only one.

I know, off topic.


----------



## dismom58

yulilin3 said:


> I've been busy all afternoon, this is a new page for me
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/*Welcoming You Back to Walt Disney World Resort*
> 
> Our Annual Passholders are some of our most loyal and valued Guests. We truly can’t wait to welcome you back—and we will do it with great thought.
> 
> 
> With that in mind, when the parks reopen, park capacity will be significantly limited—and may continue to be for a period of time, based on guidance from health experts to promote physical distancing.
> 
> 
> We understand how much excitement, thought and time goes into planning your Disney visits and realize some new changes may be disappointing. For example, during this unprecedented time, an annual pass will not guarantee park entry and Annual Passholders will be required to make an advance reservation to enter a park.
> 
> 
> Please note that:
> 
> 
> During the limited capacity period, it may be difficult for Annual Passholders to get park reservations to visit on certain dates. To help manage capacity, total reservation days held at one time will be limited. More details will be shared in the coming weeks.
> Some pass benefits and features will not be available during periods of limited capacity. Also, park experiences and offerings will be modified and subject to limited availability or even closure.
> Annual passes are subject to blockout dates. Guests should ensure their pass type is valid for park entry prior to making a park reservation.
> 
> As we prepare for the reopening of the parks, we’re planning a special preview opportunity for Annual Passholders. We look forward to sharing details with you soon.
> 
> 
> Please know we will be here to help you as we remain focused on delivering a wonderful experience for everyone who visits.
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. Options to manage your annual pass continue to be available during the closure period.


This reads like a left handed compliment ! Thank you for being among our most loyal guests and paying a ton for your annual pass but we can’t guarantee you entry into our parks that you paid to enter and once you enter please note it won’t be the experience you expected when you paid us! Oh and by the way check your blackout dates! Geez if a company ever wanted to erode its brand loyalty this one is showing the way!


----------



## sara_s

dismom58 said:


> This reads like a left handed compliment ! Thank you for being among our most loyal guests and paying a ton for your annual pass but we can’t guarantee you entry into our parks that you paid to enter and once you enter please note it won’t be the experience you expected when you paid us! Oh and by the way check your blackout dates! Geez if a company ever wanted to erode its brand loyalty this one is showing the way!


I know, this is really starting to turn me off.


----------



## yulilin3

lets stay on target please

I will be calling the AP line Monday morning (they don't have ap dedicated staff during the weekend) to see if we get an answer on extension


----------



## Nick6300

I bought my park tickets through UT for Sept., called them to see what my options were for my water park and NBA experience visits that may be lost. They said that they are willing to refund the entire tickets, but not give back the difference between base tickets and the plus option. And then you'd have to buy base tickets (so I can fill in the 2 added days at the parks, that would be lost). I asked, but wouldn't that be at risk of getting out of line, so to speak, for reservation queue, and maybe those new tickets couldn't be linked in MDE (didn't know). I would think any refund would have to be done by UT and not Disney? I'd rather have the longer base tickets, but I probably should just hold tight to know for sure that the water parks/NBA going to be shut down in Sept?


----------



## BeachPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> lets stay on target please
> 
> I will be calling the AP line Monday morning (they don't have ap dedicated staff during the weekend) to see if we get an answer on extension


Thank you!


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> lets stay on target please
> 
> I will be calling the AP line Monday morning (they don't have ap dedicated staff during the weekend) to see if we get an answer on extension



I tried calling earlier but after 2 hours I gave up.


----------



## Sandisw

Nick6300 said:


> I bought my park tickets through UT for Sept., called them to see what my options were for my water park and NBA experience visits that may be lost. They said that they are willing to refund the entire tickets, but not give back the difference between base tickets and the plus option. And then you'd have to buy base tickets (so I can fill in the 2 added days at the parks, that would be lost). I asked, but wouldn't that be at risk of getting out of line, so to speak, for reservation queue, and maybe those new tickets couldn't be linked in MDE (didn't know). I would think any refund would have to be done by UT and not Disney? I'd rather have the longer base tickets, but I probably should just hold tight to know for sure that the water parks/NBA going to be shut down in Sept?



Disney can’t refund UT tickets.  You do have to go through them as I just had a 4 day one park special ticket for June that couldn’t be changed to August dates because it isn’t sold and Disney said I couldn’t use it or upgrade it through them,

So, I had to call UT...buy a new one first...then they processed a full refund, even though it was an e Ticket.  Of course, today, don’t I notice that Disney extended the dates to Sept 2021...I could have kept it! Oh well.


----------



## yulilin3

Lsdolphin said:


> I tried calling earlier but after 2 hours I gave up.


yeah, best to just wait until next week


----------



## reliev

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, best to just wait until next week


agreed I tried calling before at the beginning of all this got nowhere for days waited a week after first thing in the morning got through in 2 minutes.


----------



## Nick6300

Sandisw said:


> Disney can’t refund UT tickets.  You do have to go through them as I just had a 4 day one park special ticket for June that couldn’t be changed to August dates because it isn’t sold and Disney said I couldn’t use it or upgrade it through them,
> 
> So, I had to call UT...buy a new one first...then they processed a full refund, even though it was an e Ticket.  Of course, today, don’t I notice that Disney extended the dates to Sept 2021...I could have kept it! Oh well.


Thanks. So your 4 day one park per day tickets were extended to 9/2021, even though that product is not available anymore? UT said that despite Disney no longer selling tickets, they have plenty of inventory and encouraged to take the refund and buy new base tickets. And I hesitated, because I wasn't sure if new tickets could be linked in MDE, and I wasn't sure that my on site hotel reservations would be enough to keep me in line for the reservation system. I skimmed through a few of the more recent pages I've missed here, and it sounds like we still don't know for sure if both tickets and on site hotel reservations are required for priority.


----------



## RangerPooh

Did anyone's AP linked to their MDE disappear? Ours are valid for 5 more months and they are no longer showing.


----------



## RangerPooh

> During the limited capacity period, it may be difficult for Annual Passholders to get park reservations to visit on certain dates. To help manage capacity, total reservation days held at one time will be limited. More details will be shared in the coming weeks.
> Some pass benefits and features will not be available during periods of limited capacity. Also, park experiences and offerings will be modified and subject to limited availability or even closure.


I'm wondering how this will impact those AP holders who have room reservations? We have 10 days reserved at two WDW hotels and Platinum APs, so no blackout dates. We didn't purchase platinum passes to be restricted. Sorry if I sound entitled, but I hate wondering and wish Disney would give us clear answers.


----------



## mrsap

RangerPooh said:


> I'm wondering how this will impact those AP holders who have room reservations? We have 10 days reserved at two WDW hotels and Platinum APs, so no blackout dates. We didn't purchase platinum passes to be restricted. Sorry if I sound entitled, but I hate wondering and wish Disney would give us clear answers.



I’m right there with ya. 14 day trip summer, 9 in the fall. After I read the latest post about AP’s, I poured myself a glass of wine and turned up my music. A lot of answers needed - a lot of thinking to do. I hate complaining at a time like this, but I’m just so disappointed ☹


----------



## deserrai

RangerPooh said:


> I'm wondering how this will impact those AP holders who have room reservations? We have 10 days reserved at two WDW hotels and Platinum APs, so no blackout dates. We didn't purchase platinum passes to be restricted. Sorry if I sound entitled, but I hate wondering and wish Disney would give us clear answers.


Me too. Nearly same scenario but only 8 days.  I’m not spending all that money on the resorts if I can’t get in the parks. I’d really like answers so I can move on and find another vacation destination.


----------



## RangerPooh

deserrai said:


> Me too. Nearly same scenario but only 8 days.  I’m not spending all that money on the resorts if I can’t get in the parks. I’d really like answers so I can move on and find another vacation destination.


Right! We've had two trips canceled and rescheduled our back up twice. I'd like firm answers rather than vague. They have had three months to get this sorted out.


----------



## BeachPrincess

RangerPooh said:


> Right! We've had two trips canceled and rescheduled our back up twice. I'd like firm answers rather than vague. They have had three months to get this sorted out.


Same here.  I am a bit concerned.  I agree that I didn't pay all that money for platinum passes only to find out I can't go. We have only used it twice, for 2 weekend trips.  Not nearly enough to cover the cost.  We had a 5 day anniversary trip in early May that has now been rescheduled twice.  It's currently arriving July 3rd which is also not going to happen.


----------



## MimiDee905

Sorry if this has been discussed already, but we have a reservation and tickets for the end of July, and I haven't received an email with any kind of update or information about the new reservation system. And it seems like a lot of people got emails....?


----------



## Zeus'Headache

MimiDee905 said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed already, but we have a reservation and tickets for the end of July, and I haven't received an email with any kind of update or information about the new reservation system. And it seems like a lot of people got emails....?


Don’t be worried, Disney is notorious for their emailing system reliability(or lack thereof). Some people get emails not even having trips planned! Frankly I think the best option is to wait till they update the AP  page with info about how they will go about offering reservations. I don’t think it will be email-specific, so it’s ok!


----------



## Ecomommy09

Lsdolphin said:


> you might want to consider beginning to use masks with your little ones now...make it a game or pretend play or putting on their doll or stuffed animal just start with holding it up briefly than gradually increase play with masks until kids get used to seeing you wearing one and become accustomed to having masks around. I certainly wouldn’t wait til you get to Disney and spring it on them I can guarantee that won’t work...shop Disney is now selling child size masks that are really appealing.  have fun with masks and your child will be more comfortable with the need to wear one when the time comes...



I work in the hospital and I wear masks all the time. This is great advice.  

I have worn masks at home regularly (stomach bug anyone?) and my girls are completely unfazed by seeing them. We’ve bought my YDD 3 Elsa masks and how she’s wearing them for short excursions.  I hope she’ll be good at summer camp next week!


----------



## Sandisw

Nick6300 said:


> Thanks. So your 4 day one park per day tickets were extended to 9/2021, even though that product is not available anymore? UT said that despite Disney no longer selling tickets, they have plenty of inventory and encouraged to take the refund and buy new base tickets. And I hesitated, because I wasn't sure if new tickets could be linked in MDE, and I wasn't sure that my on site hotel reservations would be enough to keep me in line for the reservation system. I skimmed through a few of the more recent pages I've missed here, and it sounds like we still don't know for sure if both tickets and on site hotel reservations are required for priority.



Yes! They extended it today!


----------



## yulilin3

meanwhile I just registered for UOR AP preview for Wednesday, apparently the site had issues earlier but I just logged in and was able to register for all 3 parks. 
I know off topic, tsk,tsk


----------



## LovingPooh

Maybe Disney’s system will be as seamless. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Amy M

Well, all of my fastpasses have disappeared from MDE.  All of that work for nothing.  Makes me so sad!


----------



## HokieRaven5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266487323849641984
I know this isn't Disney Operational but could still have an impact on overall capacity at the resorts. May be why Disney removed some of the language about resorts opening July 11.


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> meanwhile I just registered for UOR AP preview for Wednesday, apparently the site had issues earlier but I just logged in and was able to register for all 3 parks.
> I know off topic, tsk,tsk


Does UOR stand for Universal? Is there a good forum to find out about Universal? I have never been and we are thinking about it.


----------



## MomOTwins

Okay, I put this in the free dining/reopening specific thread, but it's got me so excited I thought I'd bring it to the TPAS thread party as well.  

It's probably nothing--just more MDE glitchy weirdness as they make adjustments--but I and another person noticed that on our reservation, under where the resort package details are, what formerly showed as as something like "free dining recovery offer" now just says the dining plan name (for me, "Disney Dining Plan Plus").  Could it be that they are converting the "free dining" to appear like any other "paid dining" in the system so they can give us a refund/package price reduction equal to the dining plan amount?!?!? I don't want to get hopes up, but that would be spectacular.  It'd mean that I actually do get something very close to the equivalent of the free dining discount (though we always spend more than the per-day cost of the plan on dining--we like our cocktails, filet mignon, and character meals).  So it won't be quite as good as FD because we won't get the same value, but still MUCH better than being stuck with rack rate on our room and paying meals completely out of pocket.

EDITED TO ADD:
Oh crud, I take it back--it's back to the way it appeared before.  I really hate MDE sometimes.  Hope I didn't get other people's hopes up.


----------



## yankeesfan123

HokieRaven5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266487323849641984
> I know this isn't Disney Operational but could still have an impact on overall capacity at the resorts. May be why Disney removed some of the language about resorts opening July 11.


Beat me by minutes. Definitely will have an impact.

Now what about my MLS?!


----------



## ktmo

RangerPooh said:


> Did anyone's AP linked to their MDE disappear? Ours are valid for 5 more months and they are no longer showing.


We have Gold APs that were to expire on April 4th.  They have disappeared from MDE.  I don't know if they will come back.  I should still have about 3 weeks of use on them.  We have a trip planned for August, with hopes of using these passes or at least renewing them.


----------



## yulilin3

Katrina Y said:


> Does UOR stand for Universal? Is there a good forum to find out about Universal? I have never been and we are thinking about it.


Yes and yes Universal Orlando Resort
There's a universal forum here on the Dis


----------



## HollyMD

We have rented DVC points for July 15-19.  If resorts are open, can’t get money back on that reservation, so would really be crappy if we couldn’t get park reservation passes(we are AP holders from out of state). I mean, I enjoy the resorts, but we didn’t plan on spending our whole anniversary trip at one!


----------



## HokieRaven5

MDE has only deleted one of my ADRs so far. Topolinos Terrace got removed from my reservation list. 

Guess I'll get to slowly watch the others disappear.


----------



## DurangoJim

HokieRaven5 said:


> MDE has only deleted one of my ADRs so far. Topolinos Terrace got removed from my reservation list.
> 
> Guess I'll get to slowly watch the others disappear.


This seems very appropriate.


----------



## MikeF;NJ

yulilin3 said:


> meanwhile I just registered for UOR AP preview for Wednesday, apparently the site had issues earlier but I just logged in and was able to register for all 3 parks.
> I know off topic, tsk,tsk



Do I understand you correctly that you registered to go to all 3 UOR parks on Wednesday.  If so, maybe when Disney opens up its reservation system it will allow for park hopping too.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

MikeF;NJ said:


> Do I understand you correctly that you registered to go to all 3 UOR parks on Wednesday.  If so, maybe when Disney opens up its reservation system it will allow for park hopping too.


Yes the Universal AP email stated ‘you may register for one (1) day and will receive Park-to-Park admission’ during the preopening preview dates June 3 and 4th.


----------



## Leigh L

HokieRaven5 said:


> MDE has only deleted one of my ADRs so far. Topolinos Terrace got removed from my reservation list.
> 
> Guess I'll get to slowly watch the others disappear.


I think they might be doing it by restaurant. Between August and November, I've had two removed so far, Topolino's (which I've seen mentioned several times) was removed a few hours ago and Artist Point, sometime in the last hour.


----------



## brewhome

Raggou said:


> *New Ticket Sales and Hotel Reservations:* At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we* can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make a theme park reservation before new tickets are sold*; we will be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new sales of tickets and Disney Resort hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability.
> 
> Based on this the current people with current resort reservations on property should have first dibs. Then AP, then regular non-on property ticket holders



Thanks, I couldn’t find it last night but I did get an email today about it.  I think there was just too much to sift through last night!


----------



## Katrina Y

DurangoJim said:


> This seems very appropriate.
> View attachment 497869


I still have Be Our Guest. So they aren’t removing them alphabetically.


----------



## cakebaker

My FPS are poof! But ADRS remain.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Anyone get an email with the shut-down impacted tickets that are not not date-based? Obviously, the priority is for people with tickets for July and August so the initial opening goes smoothly.  I'm just trying to figure out if I'll have a guaranteed "in" for dates that might work for me.  Will I have to book and a Disney hotel to get in line?

I'm also wondering if Disney will offer refunds (rather than just credit) if we can't use our tickets before the deadline due to not getting park reservations.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

cakebaker said:


> My FPS are poof! But ADRS remain.


Same here! But I still have Ohana. I’m going to be sad when that goes away because it was going to be my birthday meal


----------



## DLo

My topolino’s and my whispering canyon are gone but I think the rest are still there as of now.

edited to add Beaches and Cream gone too


----------



## WEDWDW

RangerPooh said:


> I'm wondering how this will impact those AP holders who have room reservations? We have 10 days reserved at two WDW hotels and Platinum APs, so no blackout dates. We didn't purchase platinum passes to be restricted. Sorry if I sound entitled, but I hate wondering and wish Disney would give us clear answers.


I would "think" anyone staying in a WDW Resort with existing reservations and with already purchased valid admission media would *HAVE *to be at the "top priority" and guaranteed one Park admission per day of their stay,but WHO KNOWS.


----------



## brewhome

figment5 said:


> I have not received any email yet. Just curious how many have received versus have not. Are people receiving the email Ones who booked a  package, versus separate ticket and room only (mine are UT tickets).



I got one today for my October trip and it is a room only with separately purchased park tickets.


----------



## MomOTwins

DLo said:


> My topolino’s and my whispering canyon are gone but I think the rest are still there as of now.
> 
> edited to add Beaches and Cream gone too


Lost our topolino’s too.  Hurts to watch.



WEDWDW said:


> I would "think" anyone staying in a WDW Resort with existing reservations and with already purchased valid admission media would *HAVE *to be at the "top priority" and guaranteed one Park admission per say of their stay,but WHO KNOWS.


And I would think Disney wouldn’t take away a discount they promised to their most loyal customers and effectively raise their vacation price by thousands of dollars, and yet here we are...


----------



## Llama mama

WEDWDW said:


> I would "think" anyone staying in a WDW Resort with existing reservations and with already purchased valid admission media would *HAVE *to be at the "top priority" and guaranteed one Park admission per say of their stay,but WHO KNOWS.


You would think so, but that’s what’s so frustrating!


----------



## 2letterwords

figment5 said:


> I have not received any email yet. Just curious how many have received versus have not. Are people receiving the email Ones who booked a  package, versus separate ticket and room only (mine are UT tickets).



I have both a package and a separate resort reservation (split stay) and have yet to receive the email.


----------



## chad_1138

Just received the email about the 35% adjustment on our free dining res for July 5-17


----------



## ChildAtHeart82

Just got the email. Have a room only (Military discount) at Pop with linked Salute tickets. Have lost most ADRS but still have Ohana, Akershus, Oga's, and Be Our Guest (lunch).


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I still have all ADRs for me. Via Napoli, Sci Fi, Crystal Palace, and Ohana


----------



## crayon3448

I also got the free dining change to 35% off email.


----------



## Stefne

I just received an email regarding the cancellation of my free dining and the 35% adjustment.  However, our reservation falls within the closure period, so I wonder if I will eventually be able to carry the 35% to a rebooked trip.


----------



## yankeesfan123

... let’s all just remember we are in a one in a lifetime pandemic and Disney is doing the best they can to offer some degree of experience for as many people as safely possible (and make a few $$)


----------



## zemmer

Stefne said:


> I just received an email regarding the cancellation of my free dining and the 35% adjustment.  However, our reservation falls within the closure period, so I wonder if I will eventually be able to carry the 35% to a rebooked trip.


Same. Fingers crossed that it will apply to a future booking.


----------



## JJ2017

I’m a bit overwhelmed with all this info. We have a November trip in the works but haven’t fully decided if it will be to WDW or DLR. We only have onsite hotels booked at each right now (no tickets). Is my chance to get into the reservation system already gone?


----------



## Tissa

Zeus'Headache said:


> Same here! But I still have Ohana. I’m going to be sad when that goes away because it was going to be my birthday meal


Me too. My birthday dinner at Ohana is still there.  Too bad my birthday is July 10th.  No way that is happening.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

JJ2017 said:


> I’m a bit overwhelmed with all this info. We have a November trip in the works but haven’t fully decided if it will be to WDW or DLR. We only have onsite hotels booked at each right now (no tickets). Is my chance to get into the reservation system already gone?



November is a long time from now.  With any good fortune, we will be beyond an advanced reservation period by that point and back to a more normalized situation.  Best bet is to sit tight/monitor for now, in my opinion.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

my mother got 2 emails, the dining discount one and this one about an AP Preview...


----------



## Tbella

The email I just got explains the free dining recovery in more detail. So it seems that instead of free dining I get 35% off of the resort reservation. I'm an annual passholder. Would be nice to get the minimum 2 day ticket I had to buy. Yes, I know I can apply it to my renewal, but I am just sick of Disney holding onto my money. I can think of a few stocks I would rather stick it into right now.


*An Important Walt Disney World Update*​‌
As we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort Hotels and Theme Parks, we are keeping the wellbeing of our Guests and Cast in mind. And we’re here to help you as we introduce new measures focused on delivering an enjoyable and magical experience for everyone who visits.
‌
To manage attendance and foster physical distancing during this unprecedented time, we will be changing and suspending some Theme Park and Disney Resort hotel experiences, including the temporary suspension of Extra Magic Hours.
‌
In addition, we will also be introducing a *new Theme Park reservation system*. You will receive access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests.
‌
Unfortunately, these new measures have also required us to *cancel any dining reservations, experience reservations and FastPass+ selections you may have made*. You will be provided with early access to book new dining and experiences.
‌
As a result of physical distancing, capacity in restaurants and availability of dining experiences is very limited and certain experiences such as Character dining cannot be provided. Because of this, we have also made the difficult decision to *cancel and temporarily no longer offer Disney dining plans*.
‌
We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry. *We will be modifying your package to remove the dining plan. As an accommodation, the price of the package will be adjusted to reflect a 35% savings on the room portion. This modified package and price will be provided in a new confirmation. You will receive a refund of the difference in the package price if you have already paid in full or a reduction in amount due if you have not yet made final payment.*
‌
There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We will be contacting you shortly with more details on reservations.
‌
At this time, while systems update, we are temporarily suspending all modifications. However, you have the option of canceling your entire reservation at any time.
‌
We’re putting a great deal of thought into helping you return to the magic and appreciate your patience.
‌
For more information, please visit disneyworld.com, call *407-W-DISNEY (934-7639)*, or *contact your travel professional* or *Member Services*.
‌
Select third party operated restaurants and certain other experiences may not be cancelled.
‌
Revised to bold and underline the section I'm referring to.​


----------



## ClapYourHands

Sandisw said:


> Yes! They extended it today!
> 
> View attachment 497837


My tickets are still showing 12/15/20 for the expiration. Does anyone know if all the tickets affected by the shutdown will be extended to 9/21?  I


----------



## Sandisw

ClapYourHands said:


> My tickets are still showing 12/15/20 for the expiration. Does anyone know if all the tickets affected by the shutdown will be extended to 9/21?  I



I have some that updated and some that have not,  This morning, only one was changed.  Tonight there are 3 and 3 more to go.


----------



## osufeth24

Interesting my AP just disappeared from my mde (it expired April 28th, so was waiting for extension)


----------



## g-dad66

Sandisw said:


> I have some that updated and some that have not,  This morning, only one was changed.  Tonight there are 3 and 3 more to go.



Same here.

We have two room reservations for the same trip.  The four tickets for one room now say 9/26/2021.  The four tickets for the other room still say 12/15/2020.


----------



## Amy M

zemmer said:


> Same. Fingers crossed that it will apply to a future booking.


Me too....


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Interesting my AP just disappeared from my mde (it expired April 28th, so was waiting for extension)


Usually you have 1 month after expiration to renew,  everyone's ap have been disappearing after that month is over.  Hopefully Disney extends the ticket if your expiration date was during the closure,  still a wait and see but I'm assuming they'll sho it


----------



## Lsdolphin

Katrina Y said:


> I still have Be Our Guest. So they aren’t removing them alphabetically.



I still have 3 BOG breakfast adrs but I’m certainly not going there for breakfast without a dining plan...


----------



## cakebaker

Lsdolphin said:


> I still have 3 BOG breakfast adrs but I’m certainly not going there for breakfast without a dining plan...


BOG adrs are all I have left as well. Someone forgot to check the box.


----------



## mrsap

Just received an AP email. Doesn’t say much, but thought I’d share...


----------



## PolyAddict

osufeth24 said:


> Interesting my AP just disappeared from my mde (it expired April 28th, so was waiting for extension)


Mine as well, with same expiration date.  My planning key is still there under tickets though.  It was placed there when I had a July 1st trip so that I could make fastpasses.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

cakebaker said:


> BOG adrs are all I have left as well. Someone forgot to check the box.



My Ohana dinner, Spirit of Aloha dinner show, and Cruella's Halloween Hideaway reservations are still all showing as of this morning.  Only Boma has vanished so far for me.


----------



## brewhome

Disney IT is so weird.  We have three different room reservations - one for our October trip and two for our split stay in November.  Dining reservations on the dates of my first November trip were canceled but the rest are still there - they were both at AK restaurants so maybe they are going resort by resort.

Regarding tickets, my AP still shows it’s current expiration date, which I expected since they haven’t made those adjustments yet.  The expiration dates for other individual dated tickets for my travel party were extended to 9/26/21, with the exception of one four park magic ticket, which is still showing a 12/15/20 expiration date.  

I’m not a super techie person but it just seems this should be easier... write an executable file to wipe ALL dining reservations at once... update the expiration dates for ALL non-AP ticket types at once... wipe ALL FP at once.  Their platform must be a tangled web of bad development.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Just checked my MDE...My Nov. Jiko and Boma are now gone. My 2 DS third party ADRs are still there.


----------



## cakebaker

Zeus'Headache said:


> my mother got 2 emails, the dining discount one and this one about an AP Preview...



My daughters got emails on the AP preview. I did not. I usually get emails on things, so no problems there. They have active AP's, I have a voucher. So it may be that those with vouchers won't be included. Doesn't matter to us, we aren't going, but a heads up for those with vouchers.


----------



## Elle :)

I’m getting zero emails from Disney. No surveys, no impacted trip stuff, no cancelling your reservation, no AP pass info. Hello? I’m here, Disney. I’m worried I’m going to miss out on the resort stay / AP reservation for out upcoming trip. So frustrating.


----------



## sheila14

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> My Ohana dinner, Spirit of Aloha dinner show, and Cruella's Halloween Hideaway reservations are still all showing as of this morning.  Only Boma has vanished so far for me.


My Boma disappeared last night for my September arrival


----------



## GADisneyDad14

With the big caveat that this whole post is speculation and he caveats as such, for me it was a useful read as it helped consolidate/simplify much of the news we’ve received this week and some of the things we need to watch out for moving forward.  I find myself having to stop and think through what we know/don’t know as there’s just so much info.  For now perhaps the biggest unknown is the theme park access part of it.

No need to spend time on this thread with a lot of what if discussion, but just passing along.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

GADisneyDad14 said:


> With the big caveat that this whole post is speculation and he caveats as such, for me it was a useful read as it helped consolidate/simplify much of the news we’ve received this week and some of the things we need to watch out for moving forward.  I find myself having to stop and think through what we know/don’t know as there’s just so much info.  For now perhaps the biggest unknown is the theme park access part of it.
> 
> No need to spend time on this thread with a lot of what if discussion, but just passing along.



I might have missed it, but did he entirely skip over people with date specific tickets but no room reservation?  

I purchased a date specific ticket for October a month ago, but we stay on-site at our timeshare resort.  I wonder where we will fall in all this?


----------



## yulilin3

Elle :) said:


> I’m getting zero emails from Disney. No surveys, no impacted trip stuff, no cancelling your reservation, no AP pass info. Hello? I’m here, Disney. I’m worried I’m going to miss out on the resort stay / AP reservation for out upcoming trip. So frustrating.


Never, ever, NEVER rely on Disney email to inform you of things. As you can see from yesterday they updated their website hours before they started sending emails to the AP.
I believe a reservation page will be posted probably mid June or closer to July, it is stalking time, for AP I am stalking these pages
All of their reservation system in the past has been opened hours and sometimes even days before they send any email, leaving people in the dust, sites like the DIS are great because (after reserving for oneself) we come and tell the others
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/ I go to the passholder extras tab on this one


----------



## Tissa

Pirates, food blogs etc are speculating just as much as these boards are.  It isn't anyone's fault but Disney. Tell us everything we know about the parks is going to change, make it seem like no one but the few "lucky" ones will get in, then not give us more details.  It is making people crazy.  I'm not too stressed because I have backup plans if my July trip doesn't work out.  I'd just like to know already.


----------



## Leigh L

Thanks @GADisneyDad14 for the KTP link! That was a good concise read.



yulilin3 said:


> Never, ever, NEVER rely on Disney email to inform you of things. As you can see from yesterday they updated their website hours before they started sending emails to the AP.
> I believe a reservation page will be posted probably mid June or closer to July, it is stalking time, for AP I am stalking these pages
> All of their reservation system in the past has been opened hours and sometimes even days before they send any email, leaving people in the dust, sites like the DIS are great because (after reserving for oneself) we come and tell the others
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/ I go to the passholder extras tab on this one


I'm still waiting for the confirmation email for my canceled May trip that was rebooked for November, LOL. (Since their IT is also often unreliable, I screenshot that reservation in case it gets deleted with other plans.)
For our August trip, I'll be checking this site and MDE regularly for the reservation system for sure!


----------



## HokieRaven5

Elle :) said:


> I’m getting zero emails from Disney. No surveys, no impacted trip stuff, no cancelling your reservation, no AP pass info. Hello? I’m here, Disney. I’m worried I’m going to miss out on the resort stay / AP reservation for out upcoming trip. So frustrating.



On top of Disney being notorious for lacking email information, Gmail sorted my email into my promotions tab over my primary inbox. I have now switched my gmail settings back to a standard layout with a single inbox to hopefully avoid that going forward.


----------



## Laurabearz

HokieRaven5 said:


> On top of Disney being notorious for lacking email information, Gmail sorted my email into my promotions tab over my primary inbox. I have now switched my gmail settings back to a standard layout with a single inbox to hopefully avoid that going forward.


I have to figure out how to sort gmail so I see everything! Lol


----------



## DanielNYC

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I might have missed it, but did he entirely skip over people with date specific tickets but no room reservation?
> 
> I purchased a date specific ticket for October a month ago, but we stay on-site at our timeshare resort.  I wonder where we will fall in all this?


No, you didn't miss it.  It wasn't mentioned.  We're reserved at an Airbnb and I bought tickets from UT yesterday for the second week of August.  We'll see where we "land" in the pecking order.


----------



## Llama mama

GADisneyDad14 said:


> With the big caveat that this whole post is speculation and he caveats as such, for me it was a useful read as it helped consolidate/simplify much of the news we’ve received this week and some of the things we need to watch out for moving forward.  I find myself having to stop and think through what we know/don’t know as there’s just so much info.  For now perhaps the biggest unknown is the theme park access part of it.
> 
> No need to spend time on this thread with a lot of what if discussion, but just passing along.


I agree , when Chapek said if you are lucky to get in ......... that sentence made me book back up plans elsewhere.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FWIW, we’ll probably set up a separate AP preview watch thread at some point here soon.

We’ve had several over the years and we’ll have to figure out the best strategy... keep it open and some people get mad at all the chit chat, lock it and only post when it happens (but that requires one of us mods to be responsible and that’s not all that exciting, we do have lives), last time a group set up some sort of group text thing on a separate platform and then folks got mad when people chit-chatted there too (and technically using the DIS as a platform to link to other chat/messaging platforms flirts with DISBoard rules).  

That’s my long winded disclaimer that when it comes to previews - there’s always an element of luck, chance, right place/right time, and personal responsibility to keep an eye towards various ways to be stay informed.  It is often a messy situation.   We’ll do our best to provide a resource to share/post info, but it’s not perfect. 

If you can’t tell, I’m having bad flashbacks from the last preview thread.


----------



## preemiemama

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW, we’ll probably set up a separate AP preview watch thread at some point here soon.
> 
> We’ve had several over the years and we’ll have to figure out the best strategy... keep it open and everyone gets mad at all the chit chat, lock it and only post when it happens (but that requires one of us mods to be responsible and that’s not all that exciting, we do have lives), last time a group set up some sort of group text thing on a separate platform and then everyone got mad when people chit-chatted there too (and technically using the DIS as a platform to link to other chat/messaging platforms flirts with DISBoard rules).
> 
> That’s my long winded disclaimer that when it comes to previews - there’s always an element of luck, chance, right place/right time, and personal responsibility to keep an eye towards various ways to be stay informed.  It is often a messy situation.   We’ll do our best to provide a resource to share/post info, but it’s not perfect.
> 
> If you can’t tell, I’m having bad flashbacks from the last preview thread.


I have the same flashbacks , and I'm not a mod!  I can't even imagine it from that perspective...


----------



## MomOTwins

Okay, anyone else notice that the 35% off email says no character dining will be available?  I think that's new--right?  I never noticed that in the prior emails.  I'm a little shocked--I thought they'd do a modified no contact experience with characters making some kind of appearance.


----------



## cakebaker

preemiemama said:


> I have the same flashbacks , and I'm not a mod!  I can't even imagine it from that perspective...


The preview watch threads are always a bit interesting to watch- much like a train wreck. This one should be particularly good. This only applies if you aren't fighting for a ticket, and due to Disney's inability to have anything go smoothly, are unable to get one.


----------



## yulilin3

MomOTwins said:


> Okay, anyone else notice that the 35% off email says no character dining will be available?  I think that's new--right?  I never noticed that in the prior emails.  I'm a little shocked--I thought they'd do a modified no contact experience with characters making some kind of appearance.


I honestly think this is best. How to control an excited child (or an adult) from running over to the characters that are on the same level? I can see characters at the train station, castle stage and even some sort of fast "parade like" ride on the omnibus, buut not at the same level.


----------



## cakebaker

MomOTwins said:


> Okay, anyone else notice that the 35% off email says no character dining will be available?  I think that's new--right?  I never noticed that in the prior emails.  I'm a little shocked--I thought they'd do a modified no contact experience with characters making some kind of appearance.


They really aren't putting a lot of energy into adapting experiences for social distancing. Character dining has several areas that are problematic and could lead to a lot of guests complaining. Doing away with it entirely is the easiest and in this case, probably the best option.


----------



## tzeitel

g-dad66 said:


> Same here.
> 
> We have two room reservations for the same trip.  The four tickets for one room now say 9/26/2021.  The four tickets for the other room still say 12/15/2020.


I have one better - we have 1 reservation, 4 tickets the date changed to 9/21 but one is still 12/20


----------



## g-dad66

tzeitel said:


> I have one better - we have 1 reservation, 4 tickets the date changed to 9/21 but one is still 12/20




Two more of our 8 tickets have now updated to 9/21, so just two more to go!

If they don't update by October, I'll probably give Disney a call then.  I certainly have no desire to be calling Disney anytime in the near future.....


----------



## MomOTwins

yulilin3 said:


> I honestly think this is best. How to control an excited child (or an adult) from running over to the characters that are on the same level? I can see characters at the train station, castle stage and even some sort of fast "parade like" ride on the omnibus, buut not at the same level.



Fair point, although "how to control" difficult guests is always going to be an issue with everything they are planning after reopening--guests who refuse to social distance and bunch up behind someone else in line, guests who pull down their masks.  I guess I just assumed they would tell guests no getting out of seats during the show and try to enforce the rules as best as possible like they will do with the other rules, recognizing nothing is foolproof.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW, we’ll probably set up a separate AP preview watch thread at some point here soon.
> 
> We’ve had several over the years and we’ll have to figure out the best strategy... keep it open and some people get mad at all the chit chat, lock it and only post when it happens (but that requires one of us mods to be responsible and that’s not all that exciting, we do have lives), last time a group set up some sort of group text thing on a separate platform and then folks got mad when people chit-chatted there too (and technically using the DIS as a platform to link to other chat/messaging platforms flirts with DISBoard rules).
> 
> That’s my long winded disclaimer that when it comes to previews - there’s always an element of luck, chance, right place/right time, and personal responsibility to keep an eye towards various ways to be stay informed.  It is often a messy situation.   We’ll do our best to provide a resource to share/post info, but it’s not perfect.
> 
> If you can’t tell, I’m having bad flashbacks from the last preview thread.


I remember THAT preview! *shudders* it was still somehow a nice bonding activity in the end, if you look on the bright side of that crazy mess! Hopefully Disney won’t keep us in the dark as much as they did last time. Then again, that’s me making the assumption an AP preview would be before the July 11/15 opening, which isn’t too far away if you think about it logistically.


----------



## yulilin3

MomOTwins said:


> Fair point, although "how to control" difficult guests is always going to be an issue with everything they are planning after reopening--guests who refuse to social distance and bunch up behind someone else in line, guests who pull down their masks.  I guess I just assumed they would tell guests no getting out of seats during the show and try to enforce the rules as best as possible like they will do with the other rules, recognizing nothing is foolproof.


Yeah it'll be hard all around.  In the character dining arena is something that they can absolutely control by simply removing the option


----------



## DisSurfer878

Alright maybe someone can help me out.

we were supposed to go July 4 week. Obviously they are closed. We haven't received ANYTHING about our stay being cancelled

AND THEN THIS MORNING we get an email telling us we get a 35% credit on our reservation because they are removing the dining plan and they'll be "reaching out soon" about the new theme park reservation system. EXCUSE ME YOU ARE CLOSED FOR OUR TRIP DATES DISNEY.

so NOW I am worried they won't automatically cancel and refund my trip.
Almost all my dining disappeared this morning except California Grill, Ohana, Be Our Guest, and the Plaza. All fastpasses dropped off. My fireworks dessert party is still there too as is my Droid Build.

i didn't want to call because I'm sure those poor phone cms are so overwhelmed and it takes hours to get through... but we also want to make sure we are getting our money back and this morning's email left us very confused.


----------



## MomOTwins

DisSurfer878 said:


> Alright maybe someone can help me out.
> 
> we were supposed to go July 4 week. Obviously they are closed. We haven't received ANYTHING about our stay being cancelled
> 
> AND THEN THIS MORNING we get an email telling us we get a 35% credit on our reservation because they are removing the dining plan and they'll be "reaching out soon" about the new theme park reservation system. EXCUSE ME YOU ARE CLOSED FOR OUR TRIP DATES DISNEY.
> 
> so NOW I am worried they won't automatically cancel and refund my trip.
> Almost all my dining disappeared this morning except California Grill, Ohana, Be Our Guest, and the Plaza. All fastpasses dropped off. My fireworks dessert party is still there too as is my Droid Build.
> 
> i didn't want to call because I'm sure those poor phone cms are so overwhelmed and it takes hours to get through... but we also want to make sure we are getting our money back and this morning's email left us very confused.



Question--are you an AP or DVC?  If so, they might not automatically cancel because it sounds like they will be doing early access for those groups.  Regardless, you can still cancel without penalty for a while so no rush; you can wait a few days for the phone lines to die down.

Otherwise, I would just assume the email was sent in error.  Back in April, we got a cancellation notice for our Disney Cruise _that took place last November.  _The accuracy of their mass email system leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Has anyone else with a resort stay in July 2020 not received an e mail from Disney?


----------



## PPFlight75

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Has anyone else with a resort stay in July 2020 not received an e mail from Disney?


I haven’t. I have a July and August stay with no email.


----------



## Stefne

DisSurfer878 said:


> Alright maybe someone can help me out.
> 
> we were supposed to go July 4 week. Obviously they are closed. We haven't received ANYTHING about our stay being cancelled
> 
> AND THEN THIS MORNING we get an email telling us we get a 35% credit on our reservation because they are removing the dining plan and they'll be "reaching out soon" about the new theme park reservation system. EXCUSE ME YOU ARE CLOSED FOR OUR TRIP DATES DISNEY.
> 
> so NOW I am worried they won't automatically cancel and refund my trip.
> Almost all my dining disappeared this morning except California Grill, Ohana, Be Our Guest, and the Plaza. All fastpasses dropped off. My fireworks dessert party is still there too as is my Droid Build.
> 
> i didn't want to call because I'm sure those poor phone cms are so overwhelmed and it takes hours to get through... but we also want to make sure we are getting our money back and this morning's email left us very confused.


We got the same email regarding our early July stay.  I assume this email was likely just part of a blast that went to anyone booked with a dining plan.  I am going to call sometime in the next couple of weeks once things hopefully settle down a little and see if we can apply the discount to our booked November trip.  No loss in trying.  Worst they can say is no.


----------



## neenslovesdisney

We have a room only stay booked Riviera July 2-5 with 2 ADRs at California Grill and Victoria and alberts. We are pass holders. No word on cancellations of either resort or dining yet.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

neenslovesdisney said:


> We have a room only stay booked Riviera July 2-5 with 2 ADRs at California Grill and Victoria and alberts. We are pass holders. No word on cancellations of either resort or dining yet.


It is so frustrating!


----------



## Jules123

I received the email last night. We have a July 21-26 package at AKL booked with the free dining recovery. So if I figured it right, I would be getting around $875 off my package if they drop the dining and just take 35% off my room rate. With 4 people in our room, the free regular dining plan was a great deal. Now our trip is going to cost more to feed us all. Not worth it for a reduced experience at the parks. So sad but we are cancelling.


----------



## neenslovesdisney

Welsh_Dragon said:


> It is so frustrating!




Yes it is!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

neenslovesdisney said:


> We have a room only stay booked Riviera July 2-5 with 2 ADRs at California Grill and Victoria and alberts. We are pass holders. No word on cancellations of either resort or dining yet.



DVC properties are scheduled to reopen on June 22.  If you don't intend on keeping the RIV reservation, you should call.

"Additionally, Disney Vacation Club resorts at *Walt Disney World* will reopen to members and Guests and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen on June 22."


----------



## Lumpy1106

PPFlight75 said:


> I haven’t. I have a July and August stay with no email.


No e-mail for me - first week of August -BUT- not worried.  The e-mail people have been getting tells me all I need to know.  I have reservations with valid, date specific tickets.  They will be reaching out when they have the new reservation system in  place.  They will give me a shot at ADR's before the system is opened up to everyone else. I can easily see why they wouldn't contact me now other than to send me the same message.  After all, what are they supposed to do?  Write my ADR down on a napkin to transfer to the system when it is ready?  I can wait - I have faith they'll figure it out.  No doubt if you are stressing, it is nothing compared to their IT people who are currently sweating it out with a July 11 deadline looming.


----------



## mbuckles

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Has anyone else with a resort stay in July 2020 not received an e mail from Disney?


We are scheduled to arrive at GF on 6/29 with 7/7 depart. We are AP and received AP email (early this morning) but nothing regarding room only reservation.  All FP zapped. All ADR and BBB still showing in MDE as of this hour. It is only a matter of time until they disappear. I highly doubt much, if any of the later of our scheduled dates would overlap with a possible AP Preview but we are standing still until they declare their intentions (which is getting increasingly more challenging by the hour).


----------



## brewhome

yulilin3 said:


> I honestly think this is best. How to control an excited child (or an adult) from running over to the characters that are on the same level? I can see characters at the train station, castle stage and even some sort of fast "parade like" ride on the omnibus, buut not at the same level.



I have fond memories of a double decker bus full of characters in EPCOT at the entrance to the World Showcase circa 1990.  I would love that again!


----------



## constanze

We got the email last night---our stay is the July 19th-26th--


----------



## vinotinto

Jules123 said:


> I received the email last night. We have a July 21-26 package at AKL booked with the free dining recovery. So if I figured it right, I would be getting around $875 off my package if they drop the dining and just take 35% off my room rate. With 4 people in our room, the free regular dining plan was a great deal. Now our trip is going to cost more to feed us all. Not worth it for a reduced experience at the parks. So sad but we are cancelling.


Yeah, for a family of 4 at a deluxe hotel, the Free DDP had a value of $313/night (provided, of course that you would use all the credits). You would need to have a rack room rate of over $900 to make the 35% a better value than the DDP at a deluxe hotel (or fewer Disney adults).

For a family of 4 at a Mod or Value, the Free QSDP had a value of $220/night (provided, of course, that you would use all the credits). You would need a rack rate room of over $600 to make the 35% a better value than the QSDP at a value or mod (or fewer Disney adults). And, yes, there are very few rooms at a mod that would be over $600 (I think only the suites at CSR).

If their goal is to get people to cancel so that they can stay within the capacity limits that they are aiming to have, this is certainly providing incentives to cancel. It's not only that it's not as good of a deal anymore. If you read the restaurant board, a lot of people get value out of not having to worry about paying for their meals once they are onsite, even when the DDP may not be the "best" deal. Some people would rather pre-pay for the dining plan and even if they only break even, they find "psychological value" because once they arrive onsite, they are not looking a the prices of the entrees and the adult beverages. 

I think a lot of the free DDP people would have been OK with limited hours and limited experiences, as long as they could still look forward to some nice meals. But, the uncertainty about TS dining, elimination of character dining, elimination of the dining plans, and cancellation of free dining will get a lot of the guests that would have cared less about the limited operational/hours hours to consider canceling. It's like Disney is trying to get a lot of people to cancel from all different angles possible.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Checked MDE again....I thought my 3rd party DS ADRs would not be cut. Paddlefish for Nov. 5 is now gone.  Art Smiths for Nov.3 is still there.


----------



## cakebaker

neenslovesdisney said:


> We have a room only stay booked Riviera July 2-5 with 2 ADRs at California Grill and Victoria and alberts. We are pass holders. No word on cancellations of either resort or dining yet.


DVC opens for members and guests in June, so your resort won't get cancelled.


----------



## tinkerhon

DisSurfer878 said:


> Alright maybe someone can help me out.
> 
> we were supposed to go July 4 week. Obviously they are closed. We haven't received ANYTHING about our stay being cancelled
> 
> AND THEN THIS MORNING we get an email telling us we get a 35% credit on our reservation because they are removing the dining plan and they'll be "reaching out soon" about the new theme park reservation system. EXCUSE ME YOU ARE CLOSED FOR OUR TRIP DATES DISNEY.
> 
> so NOW I am worried they won't automatically cancel and refund my trip.
> Almost all my dining disappeared this morning except California Grill, Ohana, Be Our Guest, and the Plaza. All fastpasses dropped off. My fireworks dessert party is still there too as is my Droid Build.
> 
> i didn't want to call because I'm sure those poor phone cms are so overwhelmed and it takes hours to get through... but we also want to make sure we are getting our money back and this morning's email left us very confused.



I called this number 407-566-4985 - option 4, and was on hold for around 30-40 mins - wasn't that bad, and full refund for my park tickets


----------



## neenslovesdisney

DisneyWishes14 said:


> DVC properties are scheduled to reopen on June 22.  If you don't intend on keeping the RIV reservation, you should call.
> 
> "Additionally, Disney Vacation Club resorts at *Walt Disney World* will reopen to members and Guests and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen on June 22."


 
We intend on keeping the reservation even though it's unlikely there will be a soft opening of the parks for pass holders during our dates.


----------



## vinotinto

RWinNOLA said:


> I really think the limited park hours are there for transportation.
> 
> They’ve already said that they will have to limit capacity on buses, monorails, and ferries.
> 
> Staggering the hours reduced the number of people waiting for transportation at opening at closing and it allows them to increase number of buses going to/from a specific park at opening and closing.



I agree that the staggered hours is to help with bus transportation. But they could have staggered them in the morning, as they currently have, but start the evening closings later. 6pm closing at AK and the 7pm closing at MK are pretty brutal. Makes it very hard to go back to your room to cool off and return once it's cooler. And longer hours would have helped dissipate the crowds. I would have liked to see at least an extra hour: 7pm closing AK, 8pm closing DHS, 9pm closing MK, 10pm closing Epcot.


----------



## vinotinto

SaintsManiac said:


> I see people mentioning specific ADRs, but guys, everything is getting canceled. Any ADR you have will be canceled. There will not be character dining, either.
> 
> Clean slate.


Yeah, all the different email versions indicate that **ALL** ADRs will be cancelled. 

What is crazy is that there seems to be an IT intern sitting there, deleting restaurant by restaurant. LOL! Because it's so piecemeal, once aain, people are wondering if it's Operational Change (not all ADRs will be cancelled) vs. Disney IT (they are all getting cancelled, just restaurant by restaurant)!


----------



## tinkerhon

vinotinto said:


> I agree that the staggered hours is to help with bus transportation. But they could have staggered them in the morning, as they currently have, but start the evening closings later. 6pm closing at AK and the 7pm closing at MK are pretty brutal. Makes it very hard to go back to your room to cool off and return once it's cooler. And longer hours would have helped dissipate the crowds. I would have liked to see at least an extra hour: 7pm closing AK, 8pm closing DHS, 9pm closing MK, 10pm closing Epcot.



I think they might be closing the parks early every night to give the guests a few hours to find their hotel for that night


----------



## SaintsManiac

vinotinto said:


> I agree that the staggered hours is to help with bus transportation. But they could have staggered them in the morning, as they currently have, but start the evening closings later. 6pm closing at AK and the 7pm closing at MK are pretty brutal. Makes it very hard to go back to your room to cool off and return once it's cooler. And longer hours would have helped dissipate the crowds. I would have liked to see at least an extra hour: 7pm closing AK, 8pm closing DHS, 9pm closing MK, 10pm closing Epcot.



They don’t want crowds. They want people to cancel because it’s not an enticing vacation.


----------



## reliev

SaintsManiac said:


> They don’t want crowds. They want people to cancel because it’s not an enticing vacation.


yeah, I tend to agree they are doing this to keep the numbers low I'm sure it was some metric.
I don't think the dinning plan might be here this year or the near future maybe 2022 if it comes back at all.
I know it sucks for people with families of 4 booking room losing it but if they can't offer it anymore due to rising food cost supply chain issues etc its probably just best to cancel if you feel you are losing value, I for one was looking forward to 2 international trips next year I don't think they are going to happen.


----------



## soniam

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I might have missed it, but did he entirely skip over people with date specific tickets but no room reservation?
> 
> I purchased a date specific ticket for October a month ago, but we stay on-site at our timeshare resort.  I wonder where we will fall in all this?



Is your on-side timeshare Disney Vacation Club? If so, DVC resorts are opening on June 22. A DVC reservation is considered an onsite hotel stay/reservation. I have a DVC stay for 7/12, and I received the email.



MomOTwins said:


> Fair point, although "how to control" difficult guests is always going to be an issue with everything they are planning after reopening--guests who refuse to social distance and bunch up behind someone else in line, guests who pull down their masks.  I guess I just assumed they would tell guests no getting out of seats during the show and try to enforce the rules as best as possible like they will do with the other rules, recognizing nothing is foolproof.



I plan to be a little vigilante, but polite, about people that I think are getting too close to me. I do this at the grocery store now, or I just go a different path. If I am in line, I will politely ask someone if they could please stay back. Sometimes, people just don't pay attention, especially with masks on. Also, people get excited and move up too quickly and don't leave enough room. That's when we all need to pay attention and not move up immediately. Let the people in front move and try to maintain your distance with them, and not the people in front of them. I see it in traffic all the time. I don't think people are intentionally being jerks; they just aren't thinking. Plus, this is all new to us. Can you imagine how people in other countries where personal space is usually much smaller are handling this? So, I will keep that in mind and try to rationally evaluate the situation before I politely ask someone to stay back.



P'colaBeachBum said:


> Checked MDE again....I thought my 3rd party DS ADRs would not be cut. Paddlefish for Nov. 5 is now gone.  Art Smiths for Nov.3 is still there.



My Jaleo reservation got cancelled. I thought it would stay, but they aren't even open yet. My trip is 7/12. Oh well, Polite Pig, Deluxe Burger, and some of the kiosks that we have never tried are open, so we might be trying them.


----------



## reliev

@soniam I dont think jaleo is open yet so I'm not surprised I'm pretty sure they are one of the few big ones not yet ready to open in Disney springs.


----------



## gatorlisa

I would be in favor of an AP specific thread to talk about reservation systems, reservation limits, previews, ext. as they become known. For reasons I do not understand I suddenly no longer get emails related to AP things. I did back in 2017/2018 for all the magnet and Pandora/Toy Story Land related previews. Not sure what has changed. But I've had 4 reservations impacted by closures and no emails telling me so and I also have not received the AP update folks have talked of receiving in the last day or two. It's totally frustrating.


----------



## reliev

gatorlisa said:


> I would be in favor of an AP specific thread to talk about reservation systems, reservation limits, previews, ext. as they become known. For reasons I do not understand I suddenly no longer get emails related to AP things. I did back in 2017/2018 for all the magnet and Pandora/Toy Story Land related previews. Not sure what has changed. But I've had 4 reservations impacted by closures and no emails telling me so and I also have not received the AP update folks have talked of receiving in the last day or two. It's totally frustrating.


did you opt-in for all emails? one time I opted out of marketing emails and not pass holders and I stopped getting everything so I just opted in for everything then it seemed to work again.


----------



## brewhome

brewhome said:


> Disney IT is so weird.  We have three different room reservations - one for our October trip and two for our split stay in November.  Dining reservations on the dates of my first November trip were canceled but the rest are still there - they were both at AK restaurants so maybe they are going resort by resort.
> 
> Regarding tickets, my AP still shows it’s current expiration date, which I expected since they haven’t made those adjustments yet.  The expiration dates for other individual dated tickets for my travel party were extended to 9/26/21, with the exception of one four park magic ticket, which is still showing a 12/15/20 expiration date.
> 
> I’m not a super techie person but it just seems this should be easier... write an executable file to wipe ALL dining reservations at once... update the expiration dates for ALL non-AP ticket types at once... wipe ALL FP at once.  Their platform must be a tangled web of bad development.



Update... now my reservations for Flying Fish, Wine Bar George, and the Boathouse are gone too... just Grand Floridian Cafe, La Hacienda de San Angel, and two at Oga’s to go... sigh.


----------



## soniam

reliev said:


> @soniam I dont think jaleo is open yet so I'm not surprised I'm pretty sure they are one of the few big ones not yet ready to open in Disney springs.



I checked this morning. They aren't open. I don't think any of his restaurants are open yet. I hope it does open but completely understand if it doesn't. There are so many good options, even QS, at DS, that I am not too concerned. Heck, we will have a studio, so worst case we are eating instant oatmeal, almond butter sandwiches, and possibly TV dinners, and rice krispy treats, of course


----------



## soniam

brewhome said:


> Update... now my reservations for Flying Fish, Wine Bar George, and the Boathouse are gone too... just Grand Floridian Cafe, La Hacienda de San Angel, and two at Oga’s to go... sigh.



I still have all of my November, which includes Hacienda. I also still have all of my Oga's, for both July and November. My Flying Fish for July was one of the first to get canceled


----------



## yulilin3

I think all the restaurant reservations will be canceled.  Don't see the need to post about each one,  unless ive missed something?


----------



## reliev

soniam said:


> I checked this morning. They aren't open. I don't think any of his restaurants are open yet. I hope it does open but completely understand if it doesn't. There are so many good options, even QS, at DS, that I am not too concerned. Heck, we will have a studio, so worst case we are eating instant oatmeal, almond butter sandwiches, and possibly TV dinners, and rice krispy treats, of course


his restaurants are open for taking out only up north my brother lives in the area he told me its limited menu most of the stuff from Spain and other countries are off the menu I'm looking forward to getting an email when it is open. I signed up for their mailing list keep hearing about great deals up in the mid-Atlantic.

I think a lot of his chefs are helping with his food program atm they did it for Puerto Rico and other areas too I wouldn't be surprised if he dispatched them to places that need meals right now.


----------



## Flamingeaux

I swear one of my biggest pet peeves had better be addressed.  I hate those families that decide to stop in the middle of a walkway to chat and figure out what they want to do next.


----------



## mickey0624

Have a trip at the Poly booked for August 7 - 17. Has anyone heard anything about the pool situation? How will social distancing be enforced at the pools. Believe it or not, this is a big factor for us in August.


----------



## PPFlight75

Lumpy1106 said:


> No e-mail for me - first week of August -BUT- not worried.  The e-mail people have been getting tells me all I need to know.  I have reservations with valid, date specific tickets.  They will be reaching out when they have the new reservation system in  place.  They will give me a shot at ADR's before the system is opened up to everyone else. I can easily see why they wouldn't contact me now other than to send me the same message.  After all, what are they supposed to do?  Write my ADR down on a napkin to transfer to the system when it is ready?  I can wait - I have faith they'll figure it out.  No doubt if you are stressing, it is nothing compared to their IT people who are currently sweating it out with a July 11 deadline looming.


Not stressed at all. Just responding to a pp question regarding emails related to July stays.


----------



## evino526

mickey0624 said:


> Have a trip at the Poly booked for August 7 - 17. Has anyone heard anything about the pool situation? How will social distancing be enforced at the pools. Believe it or not, this is a big factor for us in August.



I don’t think we know yet. They’ll most likely remove some chairs and limit the amount of people allowed in the pool. I don’t think they’ll close the pools as they’re guidance on wearing masks states that masks are required except when dining or swimming.


----------



## pasta

Lsdolphin said:


> I still have 3 BOG breakfast adrs but I’m certainly not going there for breakfast without a dining plan...


You don’t have to order a full meal. Remember, it’s a quick service restaurant.


----------



## pasta

yulilin3 said:


> I think all the restaurant reservations will be canceled.  Don't see the need to post about each one,  unless ive missed something?


I don’t know.  Disney says one thing, and then does something else.  I arrive July 11th.  All my ADRs are there.  Maybe they will stay because I’m in the 60 day window????  I only post to keep updates on what I see happening on my end.


----------



## mickey0624

evino526 said:


> I don’t think we know yet. They’ll most likely remove some chairs and limit the amount of people allowed in the pool. I don’t think they’ll close the pools as they’re guidance on wearing masks states that masks are required except when dining or swimming.


Yeah I don't think they could close them....just wondering if they could "close" pool if it reaches some sort of capacity


----------



## DurangoJim

mickey0624 said:


> Have a trip at the Poly booked for August 7 - 17. Has anyone heard anything about the pool situation? How will social distancing be enforced at the pools. Believe it or not, this is a big factor for us in August.


Us too regarding the pool. We're at the GF for 12 nights arriving 7/12 so we were planning a more leisurely trip but if the pool isn't open there's a very good chance we'll cancel.


----------



## evino526

mickey0624 said:


> Yeah I don't think they could close them....just wondering if they could "close" pool if it reaches some sort of capacity



They can and could before. Pools already had occupancy limits. They’ll cut down on those limits similar to parks and restaurants and won’t allow others to go in if it reaches capacity.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

brewhome said:


> Update... now my reservations for Flying Fish, Wine Bar George, and the Boathouse are gone too... just Grand Floridian Cafe, La Hacienda de San Angel, and two at Oga’s to go... sigh.


My DS ADR for Art Smiths in Nov. is now gone. That was the last one. My Plans page looks naked.


----------



## pasta

evino526 said:


> I don’t think we know yet. They’ll most likely remove some chairs and limit the amount of people allowed in the pool. I don’t think they’ll close the pools as they’re guidance on wearing masks states that masks are required except when dining or swimming.


I can‘t see anybody wearing masks at the pool. Even sitting in a lounge chair seems far fetched.  Remember, we are SIX weeks out. Things seem to be changing for the better where covid cases are concerned.  At least in Ct things are getting better daily, and we were hit hard initially!!!


As for capacity, that’s always been a rule. I don’t know how that will play out.


----------



## evino526

pasta said:


> I cant see anybody wearing masks at the pool. Even sitting in a lounge chair seems far fetched.  Remember, we are Six weeks out. Things seem to be changing for the better where covid cases are concerned.  At least in Ct things are getting better daily, and we were hit hard initially!!!



I think that it’ll be similar to restaurants. You’ll need to wear it when walking around, but will be allowed to remove it when at your chair or in the pool. Chairs will be distanced and you won’t be allowed to move them.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney posted this on Thursday and it has been reported on this thread as well, some pages back. I know there's a lot of pages but if you go to page one you will see all the updates where you can read what Disney has already posted
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/All Guests ages 2 and up—along with Cast Members—are required to wear face coverings when visiting Walt Disney World Resort. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.


----------



## TRANSPOS

I have a reservation, hotel only (Fort Wilderness Cabins) in the end of August.  No tickets purchased yet.  I did receive the email (which specifically states "*Because you have valid theme park admission*, you will have access to reservations before other guests".   Kinda strange as I do NOT have theme park admission.  Don't know if that'll be true or if I wasn't really supposed to get the email.  We will see.

The only way I can MAYBE see them thinking i have tickets.......we were in Florida unexpectedly for a conference this February and bought one day tix.  My wife got sick, we couldnt go, and the tix expired.  I know the $$ can be used towards another ticket in the future; but the ticket is technically expired.  Who knows?

I also have a week of at the end of July which we may be able to go.  Still awaiting approval from my wifes employer.   I booked a hotel immediately AFTER that email through Orbitz and linked it to MDE. Curious to see if that loophole lets me in.  Orbitz no longer has reservation available but many third party sites such as Undercover Tourist and Priceline still do.  I'm surprised Disney hasn't squashed that yet.


----------



## reliev

mickey0624 said:


> Yeah I don't think they could close them....just wondering if they could "close" pool if it reaches some sort of capacity


I have a feeling the hotel is limited in capacity so is the pool just a wild guess.


----------



## pasta

yulilin3 said:


> Disney posted this on Thursday and it has been reported on this thread as well, some pages back. I know there's a lot of pages but if you go to page one you will see all the updates where you can read what Disney has already posted
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/All Guests ages 2 and up—along with Cast Members—are required to wear face coverings when visiting Walt Disney World Resort. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.


Swimming, and sitting in lounge chairs are two different things.  I‘m interested in knowing if you literally have to be swimming to be mask free, because that can’t happen.  You have to get into the pool. Therefore, you’d leave your mask at the chair to keep it sterile. IMO


----------



## yulilin3

pasta said:


> Swimming, and sitting in lounge chairs are two different things.  I‘m interested in knowing if you literally have to be swimming to be mask free.


yes, and no one has any additional info other than what Disney has posted on the link above.
The endless discussion of what MIGHT be done can carry on on the rumors and news thread. This is for things already reported and announced


----------



## evino526

pasta said:


> Swimming, and sitting in lounge chairs are two different things.  I‘m interested in knowing if you literally have to be swimming to be mask free.


I hope not. Hello, horrendous tan lines!


----------



## pasta

yulilin3 said:


> yes, and no one has any additional info other than what Disney has posted on the link above.
> The endless discussion of what MIGHT be done can carry on on the rumors and news thread. This is for things already reported and announced


You are correct, sorry.  I got confused what thread I was on.  ✌


----------



## soniam

pasta said:


> I don’t know.  Disney says one thing, and then does something else.  I arrive July 11th.  All my ADRs are there.  Maybe they will stay because I’m in the 60 day window????  I only post to keep updates on what I see happening on my end.



I arrive 7/12, and several of mine have been canceled. Most, if not all, ADRs will be canceled, no matter how soon your vacation is. They will need to be redone to take into account park reservations, if they do ADRs at all. It might be day of.


----------



## chad_1138

pasta said:


> I don’t know.  Disney says one thing, and then does something else.  I arrive July 11th.  All my ADRs are there.  Maybe they will stay because I’m in the 60 day window????  I only post to keep updates on what I see happening on my end.


Same boat here.  We have July 5-17.  We had the free QS Dining plan from January.  Received the 35% off room portion of stay email.  Hoping to move our reservation to later in July if able.  Staying at POP.

Our reservations are:

Be Our Guest 8:00 AM x2 (will keep without the dining plan, but will only order Grey Stuff cupcakes)
Via Napoli
ABC Commisary (will probably keep, like their food and prices aren't too bad)
Restaurantosaurus Burgers and Sundaes (won't do without the dining plan)


----------



## yankeesfan123

yulilin3 said:


> Disney posted this on Thursday and it has been reported on this thread as well, some pages back. I know there's a lot of pages but if you go to page one you will see all the updates where you can read what Disney has already posted
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/All Guests ages 2 and up—along with Cast Members—are required to wear face coverings when visiting Walt Disney World Resort. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.


But they don’t specifically mention pools. Maybe they meant swimming in the lake?


----------



## soniam

yankeesfan123 said:


> But they don’t specifically mention pools. Maybe they meant swimming in the lake?



That's one way to reduce capacity


----------



## MushuHill

Has anyone had their dining reservation cancelled yet? Mine is still showing in the DVC page for October. Only 2 of my dining reservations are gone (Story book dining and Beaches and Cream) the other 5 are still there. I have had NO e-mails from Disney as of yet.


----------



## lilypgirl

Has anything been posted about when the new reservation system will be up and running?


----------



## Jrb1979

All dining ressie's , its called a reservation not a ressie, are going to be cancelled. Don't know why people keep posting they still have them. 

Anyways I will say I love that Disney has taken the planning out of your stay now. I'm hoping it stays that way. Booking FP the day you get to the park would make things much better.


----------



## Dulcee

Jrb1979 said:


> Anyways I will say I love that Disney has taken the planning out of your stay now. I'm hoping it stays that way. Booking FP the day you get to the park would make things much better.



I'd be all about no fast passes period.


----------



## kiddywhompus

Jrb1979 said:


> All dining ressie's , its called a reservation not a ressie, are going to be cancelled. Don't know why people keep posting they still have them.
> 
> Anyways I will say I love that Disney has taken the planning out of your stay now. I'm hoping it stays that way. Booking FP the day you get to the park would make things much better.


At the end of the email I got from Disney it said:
_Select third party operated restaurants and certain other experiences may not be cancelled. _

It gives me hope that maybe 1 reservation might survive.  Like my Yak and Yeti reservation.  They are not owned by Disney, so perhaps that reservation may not get cancelled?  Or maybe I am looking a bright spot!


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

kiddywhompus said:


> At the end of the email I got from Disney it said:
> _Select third party operated restaurants and certain other experiences may not be cancelled. _
> 
> It gives me hope that maybe 1 reservation might survive.  Like my Yak and Yeti reservation.  They are not owned by Disney, so perhaps that reservation may not get cancelled?  Or maybe I am looking a bright spot!


I thought that as well. I had 2 Nov.reservations canceled at DS, Paddlefish and Art Smiths Homecoming. Both are not Disney owned and DS is open now. They went poof today.


----------



## Sandisw

kiddywhompus said:


> At the end of the email I got from Disney it said:
> _Select third party operated restaurants and certain other experiences may not be cancelled. _
> 
> It gives me hope that maybe 1 reservation might survive.  Like my Yak and Yeti reservation.  They are not owned by Disney, so perhaps that reservation may not get cancelled?  Or maybe I am looking a bright spot!



I would be surprised to see any of the restaurants in the parks stay because there is no guarantee that you will get a park reservation that day. From what my friend said, once people do, they were told ADRs would open up for bookings,

So, once you got a park day secured for AK, then you’d have priority...since you had an ADR already..,to secure it again.


----------



## kiddywhompus

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I thought that as well. I had 2 Nov.reservations canceled at DS, Paddlefish and Art Smiths Homecoming. Both are not Disney owned and DS is open now. They went poof today.


Bummer.  I was so hoping for a little good news.  I still keep checking MDE every hour, hoping!



Sandisw said:


> I would be surprised to see any of the restaurants in the parks stay because there is no guarantee that you will get a park reservation that day. From what my friend said, once people do, they were told ADRs would open up for bookings,
> 
> So, once you got a park day secured for AK, then you’d have priority...since you had an ADR already..,to secure it again.


I guess that's the big unknown...how is the new reservation system going to work.  I am hopeful, with being DVC and we had all of our tickets purchased, but right now, nothing feels solid.   I am such a planner, so all of this "unknown" so close to our vacation, is stressful.  Regardless, we will still go, because at the end of the day, it is still Disney and there is plenty of magic to be had!


----------



## Sandisw

kiddywhompus said:


> Bummer.  I was so hoping for a little good news.  I still keep checking MDE every hour, hoping!
> 
> 
> I guess that's the big unknown...how is the new reservation system going to work.  I am hopeful, with being DVC and we had all of our tickets purchased, but right now, nothing feels solid.   I am such a planner, so all of this "unknown" so close to our vacation, is stressful.  Regardless, we will still go, because at the end of the day, it is still Disney and there is plenty of magic to be had!



As I shared, we don’t know exactly how it will work, but my TA friend said they were told that once a guest has a park reservation for that day, ADRs for that park should be able to then be booked,

But, I think Disney is still working out not only the technology part of it but also the nitty gritty pieces for all the different situations to allow phased booking of the parks,


----------



## yankeesfan123

Jrb1979 said:


> All dining ressie's , its called a reservation not a ressie, are going to be cancelled. Don't know why people keep posting they still have them.



I know:

*“We are now entering the Nile, the longest river in the world. It goes on for Niles and Niles and Niles, and if you don’t believe me, then you’re in...”*


----------



## mickey0624

DurangoJim said:


> Us too regarding the pool. We're at the GF for 12 nights arriving 7/12 so we were planning a more leisurely trip but if the pool isn't open there's a very good chance we'll cancel.


I think this may be the deciding factor for us....without the pools we will definitely skip


----------



## Katrina Y

Sandisw said:


> As I shared, we don’t know exactly how it will work, but my TA friend said they were told that once a guest has a park reservation for that day, ADRs for that park should be able to then be booked,
> 
> But, I think Disney is still working out not only the technology part of it but also the nitty gritty pieces for all the different situations to allow phased booking of the parks,


Do you know anything about the Memory Maker?


----------



## Sandisw

Katrina Y said:


> Do you know anything about the Memory Maker?



No.  But I’ll reach out to her to see if she has any news about that! I do know that as AP holders we did get something saying some of the features of our AP will not be available during the phased reopening.,,,memory maker could be one of those features.


----------



## Dulcee

Hmmmm, I was able to place our order today for our August magic bands. Nice to see that was back!


----------



## LovingPooh

Right now all of our dining reservations are still there, but I expect that to change at any time. Still nice to just see them for a brief time.
We still plan on going in July.


----------



## VeronicaZS

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I thought that as well. I had 2 Nov.reservations canceled at DS, Paddlefish and Art Smiths Homecoming. Both are not Disney owned and DS is open now. They went poof today.


My Aug 19 Raglan Road reservation disappeared today.


----------



## Katrina Y

Sandisw said:


> No.  But I’ll reach out to her to see if she has any news about that! I do know that as AP holders we did get something saying some of the features of our AP will not be available during the phased reopening.,,,memory maker could be one of those features.


Thank you, I really want to cancel memory maker and get my money back. I don’t want pictures with face masks for that price.


----------



## Sandisw

Katrina Y said:


> Thank you, I really want to cancel memory maker and get my money back. I don’t want pictures with face masks for that price.



I would email Disney directly because I’d  be surprised if they don’t allow guests to have refunds since there will be no character meet and greets...or character meals...which s what people buy Memory Maker for in the first place!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I know that all reservations are going away, but it was still a lil stab to the heart to see my Ohana reservation go away


----------



## yulilin3

I watched a zoom meeting today from the hotel and restaurant union where they explained how cm will be recalled and I am now convinced we won't get a clear answer on reservations or any other operational updates until all the cast has been set and that will take weeks.  I don't think we'll get answers until maybe last week of June  
They're going to start recalling full timers by seniority tomorrow,   if they can't reach them,  they will send letters.  Then the cm has to decide if they are comfortable in returning to work or have any health issues that prevent them from doing so. 
They go down the list of ft to fill positions as needed, then they will move to part timers,  same process.  Since CP won't be returning until probably next year they're going to need to get cm to agree to temporarily fill those positions,  some cm will have to switch positions,  like from attractions to quick service.  Then obviously everyone will need 1 week of training.  
All to say,  Disney needs to know what is covered,  and what might not be able to reopen. It's a human resource and scheduling madness.


----------



## dachsie

I just wonder how long all of this will be going on.  I will make a decision about moving my Dec trip in Sept or early Oct I guess.  I really want to go this year but I can move it to April for my b-day too.


----------



## going/again

ToyStory3 said:


> Hi - I'm trying to follow all of the updates but want to confirm I'm understanding correctly.  We have a reservation at AKL from 7/18-7/21.  We had not yet bought tickets.  Does that mean we are out and will not be able to get into the parks now? Thanks!


I can't see Disney not allowing people with on-site reservations not being allowed to buy tickets but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Anna H

There's a lot I would settle for if there were some other incentives. We would come from a long way and I just don't know. We have time to think about it thankfully. I just hope they roll out most of the plan before our refund deadline. There are a few dealbreaker scenarios.
I keep imagining a reservation system where they claim resort guests who already had reservations get first pick and then it's only Epcot available 5 days in a row lol. We were originally going to park hop and are only going 7 days so I'd want to go a little longer if we can't hit the parks we wanted but they probably won't let us modify that before letting the general public book. 

Chapek hinted in an interview that they are following the Shanghai model but they are still at 20,000 people a day. Florida is allowing more than that for theme parks, correct? Does shanghai have 4 parks like Orlando? Woild this be 20,000 per park per day for Orlando?


----------



## going/again

Llama mama said:


> I agree , when Chapek said if you are lucky to get in ......... that sentence made me book back up plans elsewhere.


And if I'm not lucky enough I'll go and spend my money at universal


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Anna H said:


> Woild this be 20,000 per park per day for Orlando?



Each park has its own ‘natural’ capacity- 20,000 at Studios or Animal Kingdom would feel a lot more crowded than 20,000 at Epcot or Magic Kingdom as their capacities are naturally so much higher- a ‘crowded day’ at MK can be in the 70,000s vs a ‘crowded day’ at Studios can be in the 30,000s 

I doubt there will be an official HARD capacity number like 20,000 as many variables will play in..


----------



## going/again

brewhome said:


> I have fond memories of a double decker bus full of characters in EPCOT at the entrance to the World Showcase circa 1990.  I would love that again!


I remember that also.


----------



## yulilin3

Anna H said:


> There's a lot I would settle for if there were some other incentives. We would come from a long way and I just don't know. We have time to think about it thankfully. I just hope they roll out most of the plan before our refund deadline. There are a few dealbreaker scenarios.
> I keep imagining a reservation system where they claim resort guests who already had reservations get first pick and then it's only Epcot available 5 days in a row lol. We were originally going to park hop and are only going 7 days so I'd want to go a little longer if we can't hit the parks we wanted but they probably won't let us modify that before letting the general public book.
> 
> Chapek hinted in an interview that they are following the Shanghai model but they are still at 20,000 people a day. Florida is allowing more than that for theme parks, correct? Does shanghai have 4 parks like Orlando? Woild this be 20,000 per park per day for Orlando?


I know your questions are rhetorical in nature as  no one knows what will happen.
Good news is that Universal is reopening tomorrow for TM previews/ AP previews and then Friday for everyone, I'm sure there will be some copycat measures between the two properties, Universal is not using a reservation system so we will see if it hits any kind of self imposed capacity


----------



## yulilin3

Disneyland_emily said:


> Each park has its own ‘natural’ capacity- 20,000 at Studios or Animal Kingdom would feel a lot more crowded than 20,000 at Epcot or Magic Kingdom as their capacities are naturally so much higher- a ‘crowded day’ at MK can be in the 70,000s vs a ‘crowded day’ at Studios can be in the 30,000s
> 
> I doubt there will be an official HARD capacity number like 20,000 as many variables will play in..


Disney never discloses numbers, so we won't have that. Maybe a percentage.


----------



## Anna H

yulilin3 said:


> I know your questions are rhetorical in nature as  no one knows what will happen.
> Good news is that Universal is reopening tomorrow for TM previews/ AP previews and then Friday for everyone, I'm sure there will be some copycat measures between the two properties, Universal is not using a reservation system so we will see if it hits any kind of self imposed capacity


I look forward to seeing how Week One goes for Universal.  One thing I hope will be clear before our refund deadline is whether they will loosen capacity rules as early as August. One of the benefits to going was lower crowds especially if we won't have fast passes. I wouldn't want to be locked in and find that crowds are higher than usual for August. We know the  demand will be high. For example, the parks don't seem to reach full capacity very often so 50% of guaranteed capacity is a  truly scary prospect.


----------



## brockash

Anna H said:


> I look forward to seeing how Week One goes for Universal.  One thing I hope will be clear before our refund deadline is whether they will loosen capacity rules as early as August. One of the benefits to going was lower crowds especially if we won't have fast passes. I wouldn't want to be locked in and find that crowds are higher than usual for August. We know the  demand will be high. For example, the parks don't seem to reach full capacity very often so 50% of guaranteed capacity is a  truly scary prospect.


I don't think crowds will be higher than normal in Aug. or Sept., but I think there's no doubt that lines will be longer and wait times higher (in my opinion much higher than normal for that time of year.)  The 2 biggest issues are the fact that many things that usually take in crowds won't be (character meets, whatever else they choose to close, water parks, even the limit on restaurant capacity) and the extreme reduction in parl hrs.  People that used to go back midday won't be, ppl that like late nights/early mornings etc are all going to be forced to be at the psrk at the same time.  Add to that the necessity for social distancing/slower ride process/ride seat capacities etc. and the fact that they won't be anywhere near fully staffed; I don't see how lines and wait times won't be substantially higher than a normal trip over thesr next few months.  I think walkways may be a tad better, but definitely I see frustrating wait times.


----------



## reliev

Disneyland_emily said:


> Each park has its own ‘natural’ capacity- 20,000 at Studios or Animal Kingdom would feel a lot more crowded than 20,000 at Epcot or Magic Kingdom as their capacities are naturally so much higher- a ‘crowded day’ at MK can be in the 70,000s vs a ‘crowded day’ at Studios can be in the 30,000s
> 
> I doubt there will be an official HARD capacity number like 20,000 as many variables will play in..


one thing that they said on dis unplugged is that % included cast members so my guess based on the search at google is you are right on this higher and lower depending on the park.


----------



## reliev

brockash said:


> I don't think crowds will be higher than normal in Aug. or Sept., but I think there's no doubt that lines will be longer and wait times higher (in my opinion much higher than normal for that time of year.)  The 2 biggest issues are the fact that many things that usually take in crowds won't be (character meets, whatever else they choose to close, water parks, even the limit on restaurant capacity) and the extreme reduction in parl hrs.  People that used to go back midday won't be, ppl that like late nights/early mornings etc are all going to be forced to be at the psrk at the same time.  Add to that the necessity for social distancing/slower ride process/ride seat capacities etc. and the fact that they won't be anywhere near fully staffed; I don't see how lines and wait times won't be substantially higher than a normal trip over thesr next few months.  I think walkways may be a tad better, but definitely I see frustrating wait times.


I think it will be like Shanghai where you have a 30-minute window to enter in not everyone at once. I've seen a few videos on youtube it seems pretty empty since they are staggering like this. (at least in the entrance time). Another thing I noticed too as far as long waits are the popular rides there I think it was pirates of the Caribbean if you can't be in the social distant line (the markers aren't there anymore) there is a cast member at the end of the line that gives you a 30-minute fast pass window to come back.


----------



## Lsdolphin

yankeesfan123 said:


> But they don’t specifically mention pools. Maybe they meant swimming in the lake?


 “STAY OUT OF THE DAMN LAKES!”


----------



## Chef Dion

brockash said:


> I think walkways may be a tad better, but definitely I see frustrating wait times.



Those walkways may get eaten up by queues to get into gift shops, and quick service locations, not to mentions spill over from some attractions. If WOD and DS shoppes are any indicator those lines will be longer and more intrusive to external walkways.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just a friendly request/reminder to try to keep the thread free of abundant speculation and what-if questions.  There are several other threads popping up around TPAS and other corners of the DIS going down various possible what-if scenarios for those that want to chat about various angles of this (eg, there is a current thread going about possible wait times).  If you have an itch to talk about something, feel free to start a thread as well.  

Some of that kind of chatter is inevitable here and that's OK, but mainly just trying to stick to what we know, questions about planning based on what we know, and things of that nature. 

Thanks all.


----------



## briternik

I was just able to order my magicbands.  I wonder if they will ship this time?


----------



## mrsap

briternik said:


> I was just able to order my magicbands.  I wonder if they will ship this time?



I still cannot. Are you an AP holder?


----------



## abooch

I’m confused on how the Florida resident Silver APs will work. It’s my understanding that the blackouts will remain in effect so I wouldn’t be able to go to go to the parks until the first week of August. However, since they aren’t opening until July 11, will I be refunded the payment for June and the first 10 days of July (or be able to extend my pass) even though those dates are blacked out? Any info on this yet?


----------



## maryj11

briternik said:


> I was just able to order my magicbands.  I wonder if they will ship this time?


I ordered our too.


----------



## dagored

abooch said:


> I’m confused on how the Florida resident Silver APs will work. It’s my understanding that the blackouts will remain in effect so I wouldn’t be able to go to go to the parks until the first week of August. However, since they aren’t opening until July 11, will I be refunded the payment for June and the first 10 days of July (or be able to extend my pass) even though those dates are blacked out? Any info on this yet?



I have the same question.  My pass renewal was 3/12, how great was that? I renewed at the end of February, who knew? We both have the same blackout dates. I would accept the 46 or 47 days from close 3/15 to our blackout date, Monday. If Disney added them to my AP beginning 8/7, our first day after blackout, that would be around 10/9 for my renewal next year.  I could live with that and I think it is fair.  Only the days I missed added to my AP at the time my AP is open again.  Any thoughts?


----------



## yulilin3

abooch said:


> I’m confused on how the Florida resident Silver APs will work. It’s my understanding that the blackouts will remain in effect so I wouldn’t be able to go to go to the parks until the first week of August. However, since they aren’t opening until July 11, will I be refunded the payment for June and the first 10 days of July (or be able to extend my pass) even though those dates are blacked out? Any info on this yet?


no info on it yet.


----------



## snvanvl

briternik said:


> I was just able to order my magicbands.  I wonder if they will ship this time?



Were you able to just order colored ones or were the custom ones available?


----------



## briternik

snvanvl said:


> Were you able to just order colored ones or were the custom ones available?


I'm not an AP holder.  I have 6 day park hopper tickets.  Only colored bands were offered.


----------



## Llama mama

So if you are lucky enough to get a reservation for your party for a specific park, is there a time limit for entering? Wondering if you could enter Epcot say at 4 pm and then stay till 9 pm. Or will there be an entry window and if you miss it you cannot enter?


----------



## Katrina Y

Llama mama said:


> So if you are lucky enough to get a reservation for your party for a specific park, is there a time limit for entering? Wondering if you could enter Epcot say at 4 pm and then stay till 9 pm. Or will there be an entry window and if you miss it you cannot enter?


Have I missed something? Are you saying people aren’t going to be able to spend most the day in the park, just a few hours?


----------



## Lsdolphin

Katrina Y said:


> Have I missed something? Are you saying people aren’t going to be able to spend most the day in the park, just a few hours?



I don’t anyond knows yet what the park reservation system is going to look like!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Llama mama said:


> So if you are lucky enough to get a reservation for your party for a specific park, is there a time limit for entering? Wondering if you could enter Epcot say at 4 pm and then stay till 9 pm. Or will there be an entry window and if you miss it you cannot enter?


There's is no information on procedures and operations for parks and we will likely not see anything until mid June


----------



## Llama mama

Katrina Y said:


> Have I missed something? Are you saying people aren’t going to be able to spend most the day in the park, just a few hours?


No
I am asking if you can enter a park later in the day. Some people have posted what they did in Shanghai . I was just wondering if it was an assigned time to enter or a flexible one.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Llama mama said:


> No
> I am asking if you can enter a park later in the day. Some people have posted what they did in Shanghai . I was just wondering if it was an assigned time to enter or a flexible one.



i think the answer is still the same....No one knows what the park entrance procedures willbe yet...


----------



## Katrina Y

Lsdolphin said:


> I don’t anyond knows yet what the park reservation system is going to look like!!!


What a relief, I was scared I missed something. They have already shortened the  hours, I can’t imagine only being allowed in from 4 pm to 9 pm if  others were allowed in at 9 in the morning.


----------



## yulilin3

Llama mama said:


> No
> I am asking if you can enter a park later in the day. Some people have posted what they did in Shanghai . I was just wondering if it was an assigned time to enter or a flexible one.


There's no information on procedures or operations for WDW and we'll probably not know until mid June


----------



## yulilin3

Remember post 1 n this thread is kept up to date with any information Disney releases


----------



## Flamingeaux

Just checked and my ADRs for BoG were deleted.  My dining plan is still there...


----------



## soniam

Llama mama said:


> No
> I am asking if you can enter a park later in the day. Some people have posted what they did in Shanghai . I was just wondering if it was an assigned time to enter or a flexible one.



Shanghai had/has timed entry to cut down on the number of people standing around in a crowd before entering. The entry times were/are spaced 30 minutes apart. I don't know if they had/have to leave at a certain time. However, like @yulilin3 said, nothing has been announced yet for WDW.


----------



## Llama mama

soniam said:


> Shanghai had/has timed entry to cut down on the number of people standing around in a crowd before entering. The entry times were/are spaced 30 minutes apart. I don't know if they had/have to leave at a certain time. However, like @yulilin3 said, nothing has been announced yet for WDW.


I was just wondering because we arrive at 11:30 on our first day . We are hoping to go to Epcot but thought we would arrive quite late in the day. I am not so concerned about how long we stay at the park just if arrival was flexible.


----------



## soniam

Llama mama said:


> I was just wondering because we arrive at 11:30 on our first day . We are hoping to go to Epcot but thought we would arrive quite late in the day. I am not so concerned about how long we stay at the park just if arrival was flexible.



We just don't know what will happen yet in WDW. There is really no way of planning right now.


----------



## MomOTwins

Llama mama said:


> I was just wondering because we arrive at 11:30 on our first day . We are hoping to go to Epcot but thought we would arrive quite late in the day. I am not so concerned about how long we stay at the park just if arrival was flexible.


Rest assured that the time you know whether you can get a reservation on your first day (or any day of your stay), they'll have opened up the reservation system we'll know what the opening procedures are.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

Folks.

Here it is 7:39pm EST on Sunday night.

To save everyone the hassle of reading 247 pages of thread;

NO ONE KNOWS anything about the new reservation system, who gets first priority, how we get registration priority, how we register, when registration opens, what restaurants will be open, how many people will be allowed in ::insert restaurant name here:: restaurant, how many people will be in ::insert ride name here:: attraction's line.

Let's just chill and wait for more news!


----------



## yulilin3

I know it's really hard but this is not the thread to speculate,  we're trying to keep this one purely based on facts and as of right now we don't have any.
News and rumor is the place to speculate


----------



## wn01aa

I have 10-day base tickets starting August 20th. With the extended expiry dates for the tickets to September 2021, if I do need to cancel this trip can I use the tickets anytime until September 2021 even though they originally were date specific.


----------



## sara_s

abooch said:


> I’m confused on how the Florida resident Silver APs will work. It’s my understanding that the blackouts will remain in effect so I wouldn’t be able to go to go to the parks until the first week of August. However, since they aren’t opening until July 11, will I be refunded the payment for June and the first 10 days of July (or be able to extend my pass) even though those dates are blacked out? Any info on this yet?


I’m in the same exact boat. Guess time will tell.


----------



## Krandor

wn01aa said:


> I have 10-day base tickets starting August 20th. With the extended expiry dates for the tickets to September 2021, if I do need to cancel this trip can I use the tickets anytime until September 2021 even though they originally were date specific.



August 20th will be after they open so we don't know if they will extend those.  They are extending tickets with dates during the closure but just don't know yet on tickets when they are open.


----------



## yulilin3

wn01aa said:


> I have 10-day base tickets starting August 20th. With the extended expiry dates for the tickets to September 2021, if I do need to cancel this trip can I use the tickets anytime until September 2021 even though they originally were date specific.


You can apply the value of the ticket to a new ticket


----------



## MIChessGuy

Krandor said:


> August 20th will be after they open so we don't know if they will extend those.  They are extending tickets with dates during the closure but just don't know yet on tickets when they are open.


My 6-day PH with start date in the second half of August has been extended to September 2021.  I am not sure what the criteria are, but apparently a ticket start date that follows the reopening does not prevent extension.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Did APs get an email about previews? I swore i saw that somewhere and now I can't find it.


----------



## shoegal9

brewhome said:


> Update... now my reservations for Flying Fish, Wine Bar George, and the Boathouse are gone too... just Grand Floridian Cafe, La Hacienda de San Angel, and two at Oga’s to go... sigh.



You can book Wine Bar George and the Boathouse on Open Table. I just re-reserved what I had for my July and September trips.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

FinnsMom7 said:


> Did APs get an email about previews? I swore i saw that somewhere and now I can't find it.


Yes, but it pretty much just stated that there will be one and more info will be given later.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got off the phone with VIPassholder .

They don't have any new information, the CM flat out just said whatever we see online on the WDW site is what they have
I did ask about blockout dates.
For example my pass expired May 15th and I had Gold so had those 2 weeks in April blocked out. He said if you take the extension or refund they will deduct whatever blocked out dates were. so instead of me getting about 60 day extension (March 16 through May 15) I would get less days cause they will take out those blocked out days.
He "hopes" that the extension/refund option will be available before the parks actually open so people can have their passes all settled out for the reservation system.
No point calling right now


----------



## yankeesfan123

MIChessGuy said:


> My 6-day PH with start date in the second half of August has been extended to September 2021.  I am not sure what the criteria are, but apparently a ticket start date that follows the reopening does not prevent extension.


Mine too. Our date specific tickets for August 2020 now show an expiration of September 2021.


----------



## CJK

I don't usually receive emails from Disney regarding passholder stuff. I know that we can choose between getting our passes extended or get a partial refund. Until day, have we had to opt in to one of those options or are we still waiting for more guidance? I don't want to miss out. TIA!


----------



## PamNC

WOW - most of us are planners, at least when it comes to our Disney trips, and this hard waiting. But, looks like we have no choice whatsoever.


----------



## yulilin3

CJK said:


> I don't usually receive emails from Disney regarding passholder stuff. I know that we can choose between getting our passes extended or get a partial refund. Until day, have we had to opt in to one of those options or are we still waiting for more guidance? I don't want to miss out. TIA!


Still waiting.  Seriously what you read on the site is what info they have


----------



## puffkin

I have yet to receive any emails from Disney.  Had DVC reservation for first week of August prior to the announcement.  Linked UT 5-day tickets that day (I had to exchange DL tickets from our cancelled trip the same week, we switched to WDW).  My linked tickets are now showing the 2021 expiration date.  So they know my tickets exist .  Hopefully being DVC members and having tickets there won't be any issues with the new park reservation system once opened.

I feel a bit better knowing if for some reason we can't get park reservations that we have tickets and can use next year.  But we are soon going to get into a pretty hefty DVC points overload if we can't go this year, so I am hoping they are taking care of their DVC guests!


----------



## Katie1174

MIChessGuy said:


> My 6-day PH with start date in the second half of August has been extended to September 2021.  I am not sure what the criteria are, but apparently a ticket start date that follows the reopening does not prevent extension.


I also had May date based tickets for 9 days + hopper that got extended to 12/15/20 when they cancelled our trip. We have back ups booked this Sept and next May. Probably am cancelling the Sept trip so therefore was hoping that my tickets would also be extended to next year as others have reported. I have been looking on and off for days and YES our tickets are now extended to 9/26/2021! So happy as now we can use them for next May if Sept is a no go and if next May happens to be a no go for some reason we can still use them for Sept 2021. Thank you disboard people for keeping us all in the loop!


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> Just got off the phone with VIPassholder .
> 
> They don't have any new information, the CM flat out just said whatever we see online on the WDW site is what they have
> I did ask about blockout dates.
> For example my pass expired May 15th and I had Gold so had those 2 weeks in April blocked out. He said if you take the extension or refund they will deduct whatever blocked out dates were. so instead of me getting about 60 day extension (March 16 through May 15) I would get less days cause they will take out those blocked out days.
> He "hopes" that the extension/refund option will be available before the parks actually open so people can have their passes all settled out for the reservation system.
> No point calling right now


Hope to have it worked out before the parks open?  That's almost 6 weeks.  I know they are in chaos, but come on.
Should have had you ask if they were using the 11th or 15th of July for the open date, since only 2 parks will be open on the 11th.


----------



## yulilin3

elgerber said:


> Hope to have it worked out before the parks open?  That's almost 6 weeks.  I know they are in chaos, but come on.
> Should have had you ask if they were using the 11th or 15th of July for the open date, since only 2 parks will be open on the 11th.


he didn't know which datee they would use. Honestly same thing on the website is what they are basically reading back to us


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> he didn't know which datee they would use. Honestly same thing on the website is what they are basically reading back to us


Hopefully his "hopefully" was wrong, and the website will suddenly update this week LOL.
I need to reschedule my trip, but I don't know how far out I can push it.


----------



## yulilin3

elgerber said:


> Hopefully his "hopefully" was wrong, and the website will suddenly update this week LOL.
> I need to reschedule my trip, but I don't know how far out I can push it.


there are way understaffed right now to do this. I don't expect any news until mid June


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> there are way understaffed right now to do this. I don't expect any news until mid June


Mid June is better than by park opening


----------



## PamNC

I have a question - my friend is an AP holder (I'm not sadly). But, if they are letting folks with existing reservations as well as AP holders have first dibs at reservations at the parks and resorts - if I go with her and I buy a ticket and it's linked to her My Disney Experience - would I be able to get the park reservation? Since I'm going with her, even though I'm not an AP holder. Thoughts?


----------



## yulilin3

PamNC said:


> I have a question - my friend is an AP holder (I'm not sadly). But, if they are letting folks with existing reservations as well as AP holders have first dibs at reservations at the parks and resorts - if I go with her and I buy a ticket and it's linked to her My Disney Experience - would I be able to get the park reservation? Since I'm going with her, even though I'm not an AP holder. Thoughts?


do you already have a ticket? they stopped selling them.
In any case, we don't know right now what the procedure will be


----------



## Nick6300

soniam said:


> Is your on-side timeshare Disney Vacation Club? If so, DVC resorts are opening on June 22. A DVC reservation is considered an onsite hotel stay/reservation. I have a DVC stay for 7/12, and I received the email.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to be a little vigilante, but polite, about people that I think are getting too close to me. I do this at the grocery store now, or I just go a different path. If I am in line, I will politely ask someone if they could please stay back. Sometimes, people just don't pay attention, especially with masks on. Also, people get excited and move up too quickly and don't leave enough room. That's when we all need to pay attention and not move up immediately. Let the people in front move and try to maintain your distance with them, and not the people in front of them. I see it in traffic all the time. I don't think people are intentionally being jerks; they just aren't thinking. Plus, this is all new to us. *Can you imagine how people in other countries where personal space is usually much smaller are handling this?* So, I will keep that in mind and try to rationally evaluate the situation before I politely ask someone to stay back.


When I try to imagine the social distancing being a great success in Shanghai Disneyland, I recall guests moving up in line until they're touching me, shoving in my back if there's a perceived inch of room in front of me. There was a lady who wore a shirt that stated "don't touch me too much."


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

I got a new confirmation email today. It’s got the same confirmation number as my original reservation. I’m booked Aug 9-14 at All Star Movies. It had my dates, resort, tickets (parkhoppers) and the new price minus my dining plan. I looked and my tickets are still date based to my trip and not extended out. I only have Teppan Edo left on my MDE plans.
The waiting sucks, but I’m feeling better about things knowing I’ve gotten the new confirmation. I changed my dates in the middle of the press conference because I didn’t want to be there July 12-17 without all the parks open each day. Just barely squeaked by before they shut down the reservation system.
Oh and I did notice that even though it’s a new confirmation, it is saying payment is due 30 days in advance so I think they are done with being flexible to 7 days, at least for mid August reservations.


----------



## katyringo

And we’re watching, and waiting, and hoping, and praying.. 

But I do agree we won’t see anything offical for a couple weeks. Especially given the current affair in our country. I think It would be in bad taste for Disney to announce anything and distract from the current movement going on. (This is not a thread to debate that).  I emphasize with those who have trips in July and begging of August who want to make dinning reservations.

I have perspective but I would be lying if I said seeing that BOG reservation for poof didn’t sting for a second! That’s my #1 place I just want to see and have for years. I’m hopeful I can get it again. I’m not picky about breakfast, lunch, or the fancy dinner.


----------



## yulilin3

OT but an idea of what character meet and greets might look like at WDW. My son and his GF are at the TM preview at UOR here are some pics
https://www.disboards.com/threads/universal-will-reopen-june-5th.3802366/post-61955647


----------



## scrappinginontario

P'colaBeachBum said:


> Checked MDE again....I thought my 3rd party DS ADRs would not be cut. Paddlefish for Nov. 5 is now gone.  Art Smiths for Nov.3 is still there.


We had 2 Art Smith reservations; 1 in August and 1 in September.  both were removed yesterday.


----------



## HokieRaven5

yulilin3 said:


> OT but an idea of what character meet and greets might look like at WDW. My son and his GF are at the TM preview at UOR here are some pics
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/universal-will-reopen-june-5th.3802366/post-61955647



This I wouldn't mind at all. My kids are still hesitant a tad toward approaching characters but this allows them to see and wave to them and have the excitement there.


----------



## yulilin3

Off topic but I have been allowed by Pete to post this
it was just announced on the Dis Unplugged we are launching a brand new channel for Spanish speaking audience
It is basically the sister channel for wdwinfo and that is SiDisney https://sidisney.com/
Also we have a youtube channel where we will post videos of the parks along with a weekly podcast show. Our first one launches at 2pm today and if you can please subscribe here https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDJWY5ykXk96T7UPmEI-IVg
we have been working on this for about a year and I am very happy and excited to be able to help all the Spanish speaking audience out there. So if you can please share both pages especially if you have family and friends that might benefit from them
Thank you


----------



## crayon3448

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> I got a new confirmation email today. It’s got the same confirmation number as my original reservation. I’m booked Aug 9-14 at All Star Movies. It had my dates, resort, tickets (parkhoppers) and the new price minus my dining plan. I looked and my tickets are still date based to my trip and not extended out. I only have Teppan Edo left on my MDE plans.
> The waiting sucks, but I’m feeling better about things knowing I’ve gotten the new confirmation. I changed my dates in the middle of the press conference because I didn’t want to be there July 12-17 without all the parks open each day. Just barely squeaked by before they shut down the reservation system.
> Oh and I did notice that even though it’s a new confirmation, it is saying payment is due 30 days in advance so I think they are done with being flexible to 7 days, at least for mid August reservations.


Yesterday my reservation was changed in MDE and the 35% off applied.  However, I never got any confirmation email. I did the math and everything checks out, but nothing telling me the date by which I must pay or cancel with no penalty. And I usually do get emails, I had gotten the one Friday alerting me to the 35% offer.


----------



## vinotinto

crayon3448 said:


> Yesterday my reservation was changed in MDE and the 35% off applied.  However, I never got any confirmation email. I did the math and everything checks out, but nothing telling me the date by which I must pay or cancel with no penalty. And I usually do get emails, I had gotten the one Friday alerting me to the 35% offer.


Same here. I got the email alerting me to the 35% and the changes have been correctly applied on MDE, but I have not received an email with the updated confirmation.

And I had changed this reservation about 3 weeks ago, and never received an email confirmation for that change either. So, the only confirmation I have is from last August and has the wrong hotel, wrong dates and wrong tickets.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Since everyone else posts about things dropping from MDE that were obviously going to be dropped (  ), my "I bet they open 6/1" Poly stay starting today finally dropped a few hours ago.


----------



## mrsap

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Since everyone else posts about things dropping from MDE that were obviously going to be dropped (  ), my "I bet they open 6/1" Poly stay starting today finally dropped a few hours ago.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Had a slight panic, Disney bombarded me with cancellation emails and I thought it was for my resort reservation. Fortunately just most of my experiences and ADRs that were already gone in MDE.


----------



## mrsap

So, I just received this random email canceling only one of my dining reservations from June. Strange.


----------



## SarahC97

mrsap said:


> So, I just received this random email canceling only one of my dining reservations from June. Strange.
> 
> View attachment 498343View attachment 498344


I got the same cancellation email for just one ADR from my July trip. It was strange. And I did have a bit of panic attack at first. LOL


----------



## ChildAtHeart82

Yeah, I had the same mild freakout from receiving a cancelation notice for one ADR. My last two ADRs (Akershus and MK EMM) finally dropped off today. The email was for Trattoria al Forno, which was one of the first to be canceled (3 days ago).


----------



## mrsap

SarahC97 said:


> I got the same cancellation email for just one ADR from my July trip. It was strange. And I did have a bit of panic attack at first. LOL



So strange! I pretty much had a dining reservation every day of the week and this is the only cancellation email I have received. I assume their system is just all out of whack right now and it’s trying to catch up!


----------



## pblack

I had a dining reservation for November that was canceled. I didn't realize they were canceling that far out until I got the notification.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Something different but, as I was just looking at MDE I was considering purchasing a Photo Pass for our next trip if we indeed go.  I thought it might be a good time since I won't want to be passing my phone off to CMs to take pics (if they even will) or to random strangers.

Then I realized all pics will be with us in masks.  Just saved me a chunk of change as I'm not going to pay $200 to get a boatload of pics of us in masks!


----------



## reliev

pblack said:


> I had a dining reservation for November that was canceled. I didn't realize they were canceling that far out until I got the notification.


its until the end of the year I believe that's what Pete and @WebmasterJohn said today during the live show.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

mrsap said:


> So, I just received this random email canceling only one of my dining reservations from June. Strange.
> 
> View attachment 498343View attachment 498344


I just got 2 of those for my Nov.reservations at Art Smiths and Paddlefish. So far, no Jiko or Boma.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

pblack said:


> I had a dining reservation for November that was canceled. I didn't realize they were canceling that far out until I got the notification.


Just had one of ours from mid-November cancelled, too - have another we're still waiting on, but know it's coming.  Yea, they're basically cleaning the reservation slate and having people starting over, probably with only 60-day reservations.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

Anyone just get a MDE app notification telling you to "check out the new ticket reservation system in the MDE app"? I just did and went into the app but couldn't see anything different...

Additionally, my tickets were originally for October 22-30....but now the tickets say "Valid 10/30/20".....that's the end of my trip...hmm.


----------



## Sandisw

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Anyone just get a MDE app notification telling you to "check out the new ticket reservation system in the MDE app"? I just did and went into the app but couldn't see anything different...



Yes! I can’t find anything there either.  It was weird


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Well great I didn’t get any notification haha!


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

Sandisw said:


> Yes! I can’t find anything there either.  It was weird



Phew, I thought perhaps my mind was telling me pretend notifications I wanted to see! haha


----------



## Sandisw

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Phew, I thought perhaps my mind was telling me pretend notifications I wanted to see! haha



Talk about a high that deflated quickly!  They shouldn’t do that! Lol


----------



## goofy78

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Anyone just get a MDE app notification telling you to "check out the new ticket reservation system in the MDE app"? I just did and went into the app but couldn't see anything different...
> 
> Additionally, my tickets were originally for October 22-30....but now the tickets say "Valid 10/30/20".....that's the end of my trip...hmm.



just got the notification


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Oops I got the ‘update to your theme park reservation’ notification but it just took me to the Disney website page, nothing new. Weird


----------



## GADisneyDad14

My notification linked to the WDW operations update page, not the app.  But there’s nothing new there that wasn’t already updated last week.


----------



## georgina

Got the notification too. It's always hard to see what language they changed from the last statement. None of the arrow links at the bottom under "Operational Updates" are clickable. NM, got it to work. Did the last one say "We reserve the right to cancel any reservations, admission media or purchases and provide applicable refunds'?


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

They're torturing us now!! haha


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Just got It that notification 5 mins ago....nothing on MDE, just the update 0n the website.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

georgina said:


> Got the notification too. It's always hard to see what language they changed from the last statement. None of the arrow links at the bottom are clickable. Did the last one say "We reserve the right to cancel any reservations, admission media or purchases and provide applicable refunds'?



Yes, it did.  I’ve been saving the page every day or so just to try to monitor, to some extent.


----------



## yulilin3

Notes from today’s Union Zoom Call, most of it is known but more clarification. The CM are expected to be recalled by June 28

- All attractions H/H are being recalled
- recalled in seniority order by location
- In seniority order by park
- In seniority order global
- Health concern - when you are recalled (in any phase) you are able to say “I have an underlying health condition for myself or someone I care for” you will be skipped and you will be called on the next phase of the global phase is reached and still can not return to work you will be placed on medical leave, by June 28th all FT CMs will have been recalled
- High number of PT people will be call back to work, may not be 100%, will be recalled in the same way as full time ( in seniority order by location, by park, global)
- no CPs any time soon, no seasonal’s
- scheduled on an as needed basis over the 1st week
- Week 2 will be given a preference sheet (just like a bid)
- Possibly conducting another schedule bid
- will we be safe at work? Yes!
- Temp checks for Cast Guests (Cast paid off sent home for high temp)
- Waived attendance policy is you have COVID-19 symptoms
- Pay if you contract the virus
- Safety measures
- Enhanced cleaning (closing restrooms for cleaning every 2 hours)
- Social distancing
- Physical barriers (on and off stage)
- Masks are required
- Limited capacity
- No parades, no fireworks, no playgrounds, no character meet and greets, no photo taking for Guest using their personal device


----------



## puffkin

MDE website is just spinning for me now with Please Remain on this page icon.  Nothing new on the app.


----------



## SamFaniam

scrappinginontario said:


> We had 2 Art Smith reservations; 1 in August and 1 in September.  both were removed yesterday.



I know that they aren’t on open table, but lots of the other Disney springs restaurants are, would that work for you?


----------



## 2vets

puffkin said:


> MDE website is just spinning for me now with Please Remain on this page icon.  Nothing new on the app.


I got a notification on my phone and hustled on over....to the same thing.


----------



## reliev

This is what I got I didn't see anything about the new system


----------



## Zeus'Headache

puffkin said:


> MDE website is just spinning for me now with Please Remain on this page icon.  Nothing new on the app.


I got to the ‘sign in’ page after waiting and it won’t let me sign in, which is annoying


----------



## 2vets

reliev said:


> This is what I got I didn't see anything about the new system
> View attachment 498357


Shaaaaaah, Disney, you told us that already.  OK, excitement's over back to work now!


----------



## Leigh L

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Anyone just get a MDE app notification telling you to "check out the new ticket reservation system in the MDE app"? I just did and went into the app but couldn't see anything different...
> 
> Additionally, my tickets were originally for October 22-30....but now the tickets say "Valid 10/30/20".....that's the end of my trip...hmm.


Oh thanks for the heads up. I saw the notification but figured it was to play a game or something and my phone was at 11% so I stuck it on the charger and never checked the notification. Will have to keep a closer eye on these, I figured it would be a couple of weeks before the reservation system was mentioned again.


----------



## Stefne

reliev said:


> This is what I got I didn't see anything about the new system
> View attachment 498357


That's the same notification I received.


----------



## PPFlight75

mrsap said:


> So strange! I pretty much had a dining reservation every day of the week and this is the only cancellation email I have received. I assume their system is just all out of whack right now and it’s trying to catch up!


Same here. We had tons of ADRs for July and August but today was the first day I received an email and it was only for our couple of Raglan Road reservations. Weird.


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> Notes from today’s Union Zoom Call, most of it is known but more clarification. The CM are expected to be recalled by June 28
> 
> - All attractions H/H are being recalled
> - recalled in seniority order by location
> - In seniority order by park
> - In seniority order global
> - Health concern - when you are recalled (in any phase) you are able to say “I have an underlying health condition for myself or someone I care for” you will be skipped and you will be called on the next phase of the global phase is reached and still can not return to work you will be placed on medical leave, by June 28th all FT CMs will have been recalled
> - High number of PT people will be call back to work, may not be 100%, will be recalled in the same way as full time ( in seniority order by location, by park, global)
> - no CPs any time soon, no seasonal’s
> - scheduled on an as needed basis over the 1st week
> - Week 2 will be given a preference sheet (just like a bid)
> - Possibly conducting another schedule bid
> - will we be safe at work? Yes!
> - Temp checks for Cast Guests (Cast paid off sent home for high temp)
> - Waived attendance policy is you have COVID-19 symptoms
> - Pay if you contract the virus
> - Safety measures
> - Enhanced cleaning (closing restrooms for cleaning every 2 hours)
> - Social distancing
> - Physical barriers (on and off stage)
> - Masks are required
> - Limited capacity
> - No parades, no fireworks, no playgrounds, no character meet and greets, no photo taking for Guest using their personal device


Are they still going to have Memory Maker Photographers?


----------



## pskelly

I just logged into the website and my FD promo was removed, the new "recovery" promo has been added.  The total price of our package was reduced, but they still have me with park hoppers.


----------



## yulilin3

Katrina Y said:


> Are they still going to have Memory Maker Photographers?


I have no clue if they're being called back.  They're not part of the union


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> I have no clue if they're being called back.  They're not part of the union


Thank you


----------



## Jroceagles

Katrina Y said:


> Are they still going to have Memory Maker Photographers?


Good question.  I have paid for that already as well


----------



## Violetspider

Jroceagles said:


> Good question.  I have paid for that already as well


I would be surprised if they didn't. It's included with most or all APs as well. We're likely already losing Park Hoping. It would be a bummer to lose the photographers as well. It's touch-less, just scan a band. As long as they eliminate photos using guest's phones, I don't see any reason why they wouldn't be there.


----------



## yulilin3

Clear and precise video of what to expect at universal.  Most of these procedures will be implemented at Disney


----------



## brewhome

shoegal9 said:


> You can book Wine Bar George and the Boathouse on Open Table. I just re-reserved what I had for my July and September trips.



Thanks for the reminder!  I was able to get one for Wine Bar George in October but nothing for the Boathouse for November... may be too far out.


----------



## vinotinto

yulilin3 said:


> Clear and precise video of what to expect at universal.  Most of these procedures will be implemented at Disney


They did a really good job with the video.


----------



## IluvMGM

pskelly said:


> I just logged into the website and my FD promo was removed, the new "recovery" promo has been added.  The total price of our package was reduced, but they still have me with park hoppers.



Same here, but not sure how they came up with the price. It's nearly $700 cheaper than it was with a value resort. I'll take it though. Was only expecting $200 something. If we do decide to go that's a much better amount for food.


----------



## Katrina Y

IluvMGM said:


> Same here, but not sure how they came up with the price. It's nearly $700 cheaper than it was with a value resort. I'll take it though. Was only expecting $200 something. If we do decide to go that's a much better amount for food.


Just curious when is your trip? Mine is July 7-16 and I haven’t received the discount yet. I did receive the email telling me I would receive it.


----------



## IluvMGM

Katrina Y said:


> Just curious when is your trip? Mine is July 7-16 and I haven’t received the discount yet. I did receive the email telling me I would receive it.



My trip starts 8/31. I just happened to check my Disney account and see the difference in price


----------



## Stefne

Katrina Y said:


> Just curious when is your trip? Mine is July 7-16 and I haven’t received the discount yet. I did receive the email telling me I would receive it.


I wonder if because your check in date falls during the closure if they are not bothering to adjust those packages since they will eventually be cancelled.  My check in date is July 6 and my package does not reflect the 35% discounted rate either and the dining plan is still listed.  Could also be that they have just not gotten around to us yet.  Knowing Disney IT it is honestly anyone's guess.


----------



## MomOTwins

I got my package price reduction too, It was considerably more than 35% off our moderate hotel stay, I THINK what they did was give us the price of the quick service dining plan back.  Which is actually really decent of them if that is what they did since it is giving us back the equivalent of our free dining discount for our hotel category.  But why aren't they announcing it if that is what they are doing?

Or maybe it was all just a mistake and I'll see the amount go back up tomorrow morning after the (pixie) dust settles.

ETA--just as some extra nuance for others trying to figure this out, we had upgraded from QS to TS dining, and the amount they took off the package seems to be the TS price, which makes sense because that would account for the QS base price plus the upgrade price of the cost difference to TS.


----------



## Katrina Y

Stefne said:


> I wonder if because your check in date falls during the closure if they are not bothering to adjust those packages since they will eventually be cancelled.  My check in date is July 6 and my package does not reflect the 35% discounted rate either and the dining plan is still listed.  Could also be that they have just not gotten around to us yet.  Knowing Disney IT it is honestly anyone's guess.


I am staying at the FW Cabins and they open June 22nd, so my trip falls within the opening. We will be not canceling, we are just going to find some other activities around Orlando and stay at the Cabins.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Katrina Y said:


> Are they still going to have Memory Maker Photographers?


I emailed about this last week so if I hear anything I'll post it on here x
I realise it sounds so vain but I don't want photos in masks all the time so wanted to know if like Shanghai, we can take them off for photos (mainly around the castle).
The only thing that makes me think they're coming back is I'd read something on the Disney site about photographers not able to use your phone anymore to take photos (when people didn't buy memory maker) so am hoping they're still around


----------



## jmcross

I got the discount for my free dining recovery.  I saw it because I checked my account myself. I still have no email. Should I be concerned about no email? I don’t want to miss the new reservation period!


----------



## Stefne

Katrina Y said:


> I am staying at the FW Cabins and they open June 22nd, so my trip falls within the opening. We will be not canceling, we are just going to find some other activities around Orlando and stay at the Cabins.


Gotcha!  I hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## TarotFox

Violetspider said:


> I would be surprised if they didn't. It's included with most or all APs as well. We're likely already losing Park Hoping. It would be a bummer to lose the photographers as well. It's touch-less, just scan a band. As long as they eliminate photos using guest's phones, I don't see any reason why they wouldn't be there.


Can't scan a band from six feet away...


----------



## Violetspider

TarotFox said:


> Can't scan a band from six feet away...


There are work arounds for that. The tap/scan device can be set up so the photographer isn't wearing it hanging from their belt.


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Clear and precise video of what to expect at universal.  Most of these procedures will be implemented at Disney



They left out the requirement for putting on hand sanitizer as you board each attraction.  That is an important thing for them to mention so those allergic to standard formulas can bring their own into the attractions.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> They left out the requirement for putting on hand sanitizer as you board each attraction.  That is an important thing for them to mention so those allergic to standard formulas can bring their own into the attractions.


that's true


----------



## Mome Rath

OK, the more I read the more confused I become. lol So I have a room only ressie at Contempo for July 4th holiday, of course the park is closed then.  I have and AP and booked with an AP discount.  I've not gotten any emails about our room reservation (I got the general AP email).  Do I hold on to the reservation, and let Disney contact me, or do I cancel it? Any insight/opinions?


----------



## HokieRaven5

So this was something that popped up during yesterday's DIS Unplugged, one individual in the chat was mentioning that they were able to book one of the Swan/Dolphin during this time. I took the initiative to check and sure enough I can book the Swan/Dolphin for my trip dates (AUG 1-8).

 Since they are run by Marriott that made sense in that regard, but i'm wondering if they won't have as immediate of access as guests of the Disney owned hotels to the reservation system.


----------



## yulilin3

Mome Rath said:


> OK, the more I read the more confused I become. lol So I have a room only ressie at Contempo for July 4th holiday, of course the park is closed then.  I have and AP and booked with an AP discount.  I've not gotten any emails about our room reservation (I got the general AP email).  Do I hold on to the reservation, and let Disney contact me, or do I cancel it? Any insight/opinions?


I have a July 1st CM discounted room at Contempo. They have not contacted or cancelled my reservation. I think people with a first week of July reservation might be able to keep them (maybe get transferred to another resort, in the case of the CR I don't think they'll transfer) the real question is are you willing to come only to stay at the resort with the parks closed?
We don't know about previews yet either, so I am keeping the reservation just in case


----------



## yulilin3

HokieRaven5 said:


> So this was something that popped up during yesterday's DIS Unplugged, one individual in the chat was mentioning that they were able to book one of the Swan/Dolphin during this time. I took the initiative to check and sure enough I can book the Swan/Dolphin for my trip dates (AUG 1-8).
> 
> Since they are run by Marriott that made sense in that regard, but i'm wondering if they won't have as immediate of access as guests of the Disney owned hotels to the reservation system.


no wording on their website about the possibility of not being able to enter the parks?


----------



## Mango7100

Mome Rath said:


> OK, the more I read the more confused I become. lol So I have a room only ressie at Contempo for July 4th holiday, of course the park is closed then.  I have and AP and booked with an AP discount.  I've not gotten any emails about our room reservation (I got the general AP email).  Do I hold on to the reservation, and let Disney contact me, or do I cancel it? Any insight/opinions?


We have a room only reservation at CBR for 7/2-7/7 since we all have APs. We got an email this weekend that our final payment was due June 2, so we called. The CM said that they have no idea about which resorts are opening when except DVC on June 22. She told us to hang on to our reservation, final payment is not due until a week prior,  and if the resort is closed it will be automatically cancelled. I wanted to hang on just in case we get a discount for a future trip of Disney cancels for us since the resort would be closed. I am also holding out for the very slim possibility of maybe some soft previews for APs at that time (though that would be pretty early)...though I dont know if we would want to do that


----------



## yankeesfan123

Mome Rath said:


> OK, the more I read the more confused I become. lol So I have a room only ressie at Contempo for July 4th holiday, of course the park is closed then.  I have and AP and booked with an AP discount.  I've not gotten any emails about our room reservation (I got the general AP email).  Do I hold on to the reservation, and let Disney contact me, or do I cancel it? Any insight/opinions?


Some people hope that if Disney cancels for you, there may be some sort of recovery offer. There has been no indication of a recovery offer to date.


----------



## HokieRaven5

yulilin3 said:


> no wording on their website about the possibility of not being able to enter the parks?




This is all their website says for covid-19:
*IMPORTANT INFORMATION CONCERNING UPCOMING RESERVATIONS AND
WALT DISNEY WORLD RESORT OPERATIONS*

The Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin is implementing the following policies:


In order to better serve our guests during the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Theme Parks and hotels, the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin will close effective Tuesday, *March 24, 2020* at 12:00pm EST through *June 30, 2020*.
For guests with *existing reservations for any future arrival date*, including reservations with pre-paid rates that are typically more restrictive, we will allow full changes or cancellation without a charge up to 24 hours prior to arrival, as long as the change or cancellation is made by *June 30, 2020*. Please note that any changes to existing reservations will be subject to availability and any rate differences.
For guests *making new reservations for any future arrival date*, including reservations with pre-paid rates, from today until *June 30, 2020*, we will allow the reservation to be changed or cancelled at no charge up to 24 hours before your scheduled arrival date. Please note that changes to the reservation will be subject to availability and any rate differences.
Please note that this policy does NOT apply to travel associated with a group booking. Guests who booked via online travel agents or other third-party travel professionals are advised to contact their booking provider for information on their policies.
We will continue to make adjustments to our operations as appropriate and look forward to welcoming guests back as soon as it is advisable. We appreciate your patience and understanding.


----------



## Orion Nebula

This thread is way too long to scan through now but I was hoping that someone could clarify the re-book / dropped promo situation. 

My family and I were booked for September well before the pandemic. Obviously everyone's promotional packages have been terminated and in turn a 35% room discount is being offered. I have been reading conflicting information in regards on who will qualify for the discount. Some are saying only those who had to reschedule due to the closure and others are saying anyone with the dining plan prior to the end of Sept. Does anyone for sure know?

Secondly and maybe this answers my question I noticed yesterday everything being dropped now from my booking. And without description a "recovery20" was added on. I wasn't sure if that was the 35% or for some reason we only got 20%. Outside of that it seems no one is sure if you can re-book into the future still taking advantage of the discount. Or if you have to keep your dates.

I appreciate the help!


----------



## yulilin3

HokieRaven5 said:


> This is all their website says for covid-19:
> *IMPORTANT INFORMATION CONCERNING UPCOMING RESERVATIONS AND
> WALT DISNEY WORLD RESORT OPERATIONS*
> 
> The Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin is implementing the following policies:
> 
> 
> In order to better serve our guests during the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Theme Parks and hotels, the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin will close effective Tuesday, *March 24, 2020* at 12:00pm EST through *June 30, 2020*.
> For guests with *existing reservations for any future arrival date*, including reservations with pre-paid rates that are typically more restrictive, we will allow full changes or cancellation without a charge up to 24 hours prior to arrival, as long as the change or cancellation is made by *June 30, 2020*. Please note that any changes to existing reservations will be subject to availability and any rate differences.
> For guests *making new reservations for any future arrival date*, including reservations with pre-paid rates, from today until *June 30, 2020*, we will allow the reservation to be changed or cancelled at no charge up to 24 hours before your scheduled arrival date. Please note that changes to the reservation will be subject to availability and any rate differences.
> Please note that this policy does NOT apply to travel associated with a group booking. Guests who booked via online travel agents or other third-party travel professionals are advised to contact their booking provider for information on their policies.
> We will continue to make adjustments to our operations as appropriate and look forward to welcoming guests back as soon as it is advisable. We appreciate your patience and understanding.


no mention of park entry. Since you're in August you have a ways to go so I would keep it for now and then you can decide later if you need to cancel.


----------



## HokieRaven5

yulilin3 said:


> no mention of park entry. Since you're in August you have a ways to go so I would keep it for now and then you can decide later if you need to cancel.



Oh i already have a reservation at Fort Wilderness so i'm not fretting over this, it was just something that came up in the chat during the DisUnplugged show yesterday. Just would seem fishy if this is another loophole that has opened up while there is no ability to make any reservations on property at the current moment.


----------



## Sandisw

Mome Rath said:


> OK, the more I read the more confused I become. lol So I have a room only ressie at Contempo for July 4th holiday, of course the park is closed then.  I have and AP and booked with an AP discount.  I've not gotten any emails about our room reservation (I got the general AP email).  Do I hold on to the reservation, and let Disney contact me, or do I cancel it? Any insight/opinions?



According to the website, they are canceling 7 days prior, if the resort remains closure during your trip, if you have not,

So, it doesn’t appear they will cancel you out until then...or, at some point you might be contacted to see if you want to modify the trip...which won’t be until after they open up reservations.

If you know you are not going regardless, you can cancel.  If there is a chance you will go or adjust, then I would say no harm in waiting until end of June for them.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Sandisw said:


> According to the website, they are canceling 7 days prior, if the resort remains closure during your trip, if you have not,
> 
> So, it doesn’t appear they will cancel you out until then...or, at some point you might be contacted to see if you want to modify the trip...which won’t be until after they open up reservations.
> 
> If you know you are not going regardless, you can cancel.  If there is a chance you will go or adjust, then I would say no harm in waiting until they will cancel you a week before check in.


How does this sit with the room only cancellation conditions, which I think are cancellation before 7 days is free of charge? It is like waiting to see who blinks first.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

HokieRaven5 said:


> So this was something that popped up during yesterday's DIS Unplugged, one individual in the chat was mentioning that they were able to book one of the Swan/Dolphin during this time. I took the initiative to check and sure enough I can book the Swan/Dolphin for my trip dates (AUG 1-8).
> 
> Since they are run by Marriott that made sense in that regard, but i'm wondering if they won't have as immediate of access as guests of the Disney owned hotels to the reservation system.



I am under the impression that the running rumor/speculation is that there have been indications that places like SoG, Swan/Dolphin, FS, Waldorf Astoria, and the eligible Disney Springs hotels ARE included in the 'on site guest' grouping, but I don't think this is confirmed as far as I know.  I think it was wrapped up in some of the weird/inconsistent TA news/info that's been coming out.  You may want to post on the Resorts Board or Orlando Hotels & Attractions Board to check the latest.  

Someone please correct me if I'm behind on info.  Txs.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I am under the impression that the running rumor/speculation is that there have been indications that places like SoG, Swan/Dolphin, FS, Waldorf Astoria, and the eligible Disney Springs hotels ARE included in the 'on site guest' grouping, but I don't think this is confirmed as far as I know.  I think it was wrapped up in some of the weird/inconsistent TA news/info that's been coming out.  You may want to post on the Resorts Board or Orlando Hotels & Attractions Board to check the latest.
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm behind on info.  Txs.


yes rumor/speculation our two favorite words on this thread


----------



## Sandisw

Welsh_Dragon said:


> How does this sit with the room only cancellation conditions, which I think are cancellation before 7 days is free of charge? It is like waiting to see who blinks first.



The way I read the rules, as long as your resort has not been announced to be open, then all reservations cancel at 7 days.

So, it doesn’t sound to me that you would be penalized if you wait for an autocancel,


----------



## jdd

yulilin3 said:


> - no CPs any time soon, no seasonal’s



So I realize that no one has a definite answer on this, but do you think this means the Fall CP program will be cancelled?  My niece was accepted and is supposed to start on August 26th.  She has heard nothing from Disney, and needs to get information so that she can plan her fall semester.  If they know the CPs won't be coming back in the fall, they really need to let these kids know.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Welsh_Dragon said:


> How does this sit with the room only cancellation conditions, which I think are cancellation before 7 days is free of charge? It is like waiting to see who blinks first.



Disney has not been cancelling resort reservations 7 days before check-in, the website says "If no action is taken by you before your check-in date for arrivals during the closure period, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due on the original form of payment."  To date, that has meant after your check-in date, not before.

Reservations still show as normal / in tact until mid-way through your check-in date, then they disappear from MDE.  Several days later the refund should show up on your original form of payment, although the exact timing of any refund is always variable and more dependent on your credit card than Disney.

I've had more resort reservations over this closure period than I should admit and the same thing happens every time.  The reservation shows up until mid-way through the check-in date, 3-5 days later I get notice from my credit card that a refund has posted - which to me suggests Disney probably processed the cancellation/refund on my check-in day based on my past timing experiences.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cakebaker

Orion Nebula said:


> This thread is way too long to scan through now but I was hoping that someone could clarify the re-book / dropped promo situation.
> 
> My family and I were booked for September well before the pandemic. Obviously everyone's promotional packages have been terminated and in turn a 35% room discount is being offered. I have been reading conflicting information in regards on who will qualify for the discount. Some are saying only those who had to reschedule due to the closure and others are saying anyone with the dining plan prior to the end of Sept. Does anyone for sure know?
> 
> Secondly and maybe this answers my question I noticed yesterday everything being dropped now from my booking. And without description a "recovery20" was added on. I wasn't sure if that was the 35% or for some reason we only got 20%. Outside of that it seems no one is sure if you can re-book into the future still taking advantage of the discount. Or if you have to keep your dates.
> 
> I appreciate the help!


Anyone who had a free dining offer is getting 35% off for the loss of the pkg. it’s unclear if you will be able to modify your dates and keep that discount once they actually allow modifications.


----------



## yulilin3

jdd said:


> So I realize that no one has a definite answer on this, but do you think this means the Fall CP program will be cancelled?  My niece was accepted and is supposed to start on August 26th.  She has heard nothing from Disney, and needs to get information so that she can plan her fall semester.  If they know the CPs won't be coming back in the fall, they really need to let these kids know.


All of the Unions (7 in total) of Cm have made Disney agree that until all F/T, P/T CM get back to work no additional CP or Seasonal work will be allowed. So, no, I don't think CP will be coming back this year, of course that could change, with my example above, if they recall all ft and pt CM and they still need people they might call CP back but in the attractions zoom Union conference yesterday they told the pt that Disney said they will recall most of them, so not all.
Gun to my head I would say CP are not coming back this year, and yes Disney should let them know, the recall will be completed by the end of June so I'm sure they will have an answer then


----------



## jdd

yulilin3 said:


> All of the Unions (7 in total) of Cm have made Disney agree that until all F/T, P/T CM get back to work no additional CP or Seasonal work will be allowed. So, no, I don't think CP will be coming back this year, of course that could change, with my example above, if they recall all ft and pt CM and they still need people they might call CP back but in the attractions zoom Union conference yesterday they told the pt that Disney said they will recall most of them, so not all.
> Gun to my head I would say CP are not coming back this year, and yes Disney should let them know, the recall will be completed by the end of June so I'm sure they will have an answer then


Thank you, I really appreciate your response.  Unfortunately, it's not what I wanted to hear - she'll be devastated   But I certainly understand they need to give the union employees their jobs back first.  Maybe they'll at least give these kids a preference for a future program.


----------



## yulilin3

jdd said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate your response.  Unfortunately, it's not what I wanted to hear - she'll be devastated   But I certainly understand they need to give the union employees their jobs back first.  Maybe they'll at least give these kids a preference for a future program.


I believe when they closed in March they said they would do just that.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Disney has not been cancelling resort reservations 7 days before check-in, the website says "If no action is taken by you before your check-in date for arrivals during the closure period, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due on the original form of payment."  To date, that has meant after your check-in date, not before.
> 
> Reservations still show as normal / in tact until mid-way through your check-in date, then they disappear from MDE.  Several days later the refund should show up on your original form of payment, although the exact timing of any refund is always variable and more dependent on your credit card than Disney.
> 
> I've had more resort reservations over this closure period than I should admit and the same thing happens every time.  The reservation shows up until mid-way through the check-in date, 3-5 days later I get notice from my credit card that a refund has posted - which to me suggests Disney probably processed the cancellation/refund on my check-in day based on my past timing experiences.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you. So, for my split stay which is due to begin 1 July and then 12 July, both dates outside the ‘closure’ period, I still have to cancel before 7 days?
Thank you for your patience.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Mome Rath said:


> OK, the more I read the more confused I become. lol So I have a room only ressie at Contempo for July 4th holiday, of course the park is closed then.  I have and AP and booked with an AP discount.  I've not gotten any emails about our room reservation (I got the general AP email).  Do I hold on to the reservation, and let Disney contact me, or do I cancel it? Any insight/opinions?



FWIW, I have a few resort room only reservations around the 4th as well.  I'm just letting them stay as-is for now until more information about resorts reopening is released, although I am 'assuming' they will not be open just in terms of my mental planning.  While this doesn't seem likely, if by chance they were to open our resort before the parks, we're among the minority that would actually (probably/maybe) go and just use the time to hit other Orlando attractions (something we always say we want to do but never do).  

TLDR - I'm just waiting/watching until more Resorts information is released.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Thank you. So, for my split stay which is due to begin 1 July and then 12 July, both dates outside the ‘closure’ period, I still have to cancel before 7 days?
> Thank you for your patience.



I think the specifics of the resorts reopening are needed to answer your question at this point. Do you have a room only or package?  And you are in the UK, right?


----------



## vinotinto

Orion Nebula said:


> This thread is way too long to scan through now but I was hoping that someone could clarify the re-book / dropped promo situation.
> 
> My family and I were booked for September well before the pandemic. Obviously everyone's promotional packages have been terminated and in turn a 35% room discount is being offered. I have been reading conflicting information in regards on who will qualify for the discount. Some are saying only those who had to reschedule due to the closure and others are saying anyone with the dining plan prior to the end of Sept. Does anyone for sure know?
> 
> Secondly and maybe this answers my question I noticed yesterday everything being dropped now from my booking. And without description a "recovery20" was added on. I wasn't sure if that was the 35% or for some reason we only got 20%. Outside of that it seems no one is sure if you can re-book into the future still taking advantage of the discount. Or if you have to keep your dates.
> 
> I appreciate the help!


The Recovery20 refers to Recovery 2020 and it is 35% off the room portion of your package for anyone who had the free dining promotion booked through Sept 2021.

If you had the free dining promo your package now does not include the dining plan. It still includes the tickets and the room, and the 35% off discount has been (or will be) applied to the room.

If you had paid to upgrade your dining plan, that upgrade fee should have been (or will be) refunded too.

We don't know yet what modifications we will be allowed to make once the "freeze" on new bookings and modifications is lifted.

HTH!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I think the specifics of the resorts reopening are needed to answer your question at this point. Do you have a room only or package?  And you are in the UK, right?


I have a room only reservation. I am from the U.K. but made the booking through a US TA. So it is subject to US WDW terms.


----------



## Orion Nebula

vinotinto said:


> The Recovery20 refers to Recovery 2020 and it is 35% off the room portion of your package for anyone who had the free dining promotion booked through Sept 2021.
> 
> If you had the free dining promo your package now does not include the dining plan. It still includes the tickets and the room, and the 35% off discount has been (or will be) applied to the room.
> 
> If you had paid to upgrade your dining plan, that upgrade fee should have been (or will be) refunded too.
> 
> We don't know yet what modifications we will be allowed to make once the "freeze" on new bookings and modifications is lifted.
> 
> HTH!



I appreciate the clarification. I am going to assume the "20" stands for 2020. My wife told me that we all will get "priority" booking, any idea on what that means?


----------



## Toad_Passenger

Is anyone still seeing some of their ADR's showing up?
Our September trip has seen all but 2 of our ADR's disappear. Tokyo Dining & Rainforest @ AK still show up. Any reason behind this?


----------



## mrsap

Toad_Passenger said:


> Is anyone still seeing some of their ADR's showing up?
> Our September trip has seen all but 2 of our ADR's disappear. Tokyo Dining & Rainforest @ AK still show up. Any reason behind this?



The only two I still have showing from July and August is Rainforest Cafe. Everything else is now officially gone. My MDE looks so sad.


----------



## sponica

Toad_Passenger said:


> Is anyone still seeing some of their ADR's showing up?
> Our September trip has seen all but 2 of our ADR's disappear. Tokyo Dining & Rainforest @ AK still show up. Any reason behind this?



I believe Tokyo Dining is technically a 3rd party restaurant as is Rainforest. So they might be doing their own algorithm.


----------



## SMRT-1

HokieRaven5 said:


> So this was something that popped up during yesterday's DIS Unplugged, one individual in the chat was mentioning that they were able to book one of the Swan/Dolphin during this time. I took the initiative to check and sure enough I can book the Swan/Dolphin for my trip dates (AUG 1-8).
> 
> Since they are run by Marriott that made sense in that regard, but i'm wondering if they won't have as immediate of access as guests of the Disney owned hotels to the reservation system.


FWIW, we're booked at the Swan for our December trip and I got the "reservation system" email from Disney.  That being said, the wording of the email states "because you have valid Theme Park admission, you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests.", which means that the priority access to park reservation appears to be tied to having park tickets and not just a resort reservation, so I don't think getting a room reservation (Disney resort or otherwise) will get you priority access to the park reservation system unless you already had park tickets.


----------



## BeachPrincess

Toad_Passenger said:


> Is anyone still seeing some of their ADR's showing up?
> Our September trip has seen all but 2 of our ADR's disappear. Tokyo Dining & Rainforest @ AK still show up. Any reason behind this?


Our scheduled trip is July 3 - 8.  Just checked and Epcot and AK still there (San Angel, Le Chef and Yak & Yeti) but my DHS ADR is gone.  Weird.


----------



## yulilin3

BeachPrincess said:


> Our scheduled trip is July 3 - 8.  Just checked and Epcot and AK still there (San Angel, Le Chef and Yak & Yeti) but my DHS ADR is gone.  Weird.


all 3 third party restaurants


----------



## Ecomommy09

yulilin3 said:


> Clear and precise video of what to expect at universal.  Most of these procedures will be implemented at Disney


I know people keep saying they don’t want pics of themselves in masks, but I think they’re so cute in this video and the ones I’ve made at home. A reminder of these crazy times.


----------



## RangerPooh

yulilin3 said:


> all 3 third party restaurants



That's what I realized after the only ADRs remaining were those in World Showcase at EPCOT.


----------



## Jroceagles

RangerPooh said:


> That's what I realized after the only ADRs remaining were those in World Showcase at EPCOT.


the only 1 I still have showing is Il Mulino at the Swan


----------



## RangerPooh

Jroceagles said:


> the only 1 I still have showing is Il Mulino at the Swan


Just checked, TepenEdo is the last one standing. Honestly, the most difficult to say goodbye to were our breakfast ressies at BOG. I knew they'd be canceled as they were prior to July 11, but it still hurt as they were hard to get.


----------



## HokieRaven5

SMRT-1 said:


> FWIW, we're booked at the Swan for our December trip and I got the "reservation system" email from Disney.  That being said, the wording of the email states "because you have valid Theme Park admission, you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests.", which means that the priority access to park reservation appears to be tied to having park tickets and not just a resort reservation, so I don't think getting a room reservation (Disney resort or otherwise) will get you priority access to the park reservation system unless you already had park tickets.



Okay, wasn't sure if those folks were getting the emails too as it's not officially owned by Disney. That's good for those with existing reservations to those resorts getting those emails as well!

Just something that popped up with someone saying they were able to book the swan/dolphin while the other resorts are currently not allowing bookings at all.

Doesn't have an impact on me as I have a resort reservation with tickets already in place (moved from an April trip to August).


----------



## Kimrlav

Hello Everyone,
I do not know where to post this question or if anyone has any information on the theme park reservation system for AP holders with a resort reservation.  Will AP holders with resort rooms be able to make theme park reservations for the duration of their stay dates and not be blocked? 

I am really on the fence about this upcoming September trip -- but with the 35% discount it is so tempting, even with reduced/changed experiences.


----------



## DisneyEagle

I have seen a lot of discussion around those folks who chose the free dining plan getting a 35% discount, but is there any information out there on those who opted for the room rate discount? My parents were booked at POR in May, and when they rebooked for early August, they chose the room discount, which was 15% at POR. 

I imagine most people chose free dining, so this other side is not as popular a discussion topic, but curious if anyone has heard or seen anything concrete if they are going to give those who chose the room discount an equal 35% discount.


----------



## Mome Rath

Thanks for all your answers, I'm going to hang on for awhile longer and see if we get any more info.


----------



## yulilin3

Kimrlav said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I do not know where to post this question or if anyone has any information on the theme park reservation system for AP holders with a resort reservation.  Will AP holders with resort rooms be able to make theme park reservations for the duration of their stay dates and not be blocked?
> 
> I am really on the fence about this upcoming September trip -- but with the 35% discount it is so tempting, even with reduced/changed experiences.


Details on the park reservation system has not been released.All that has been reported by Disney is that people with existing hotel reservations and tickets will have first dibbs on the reservation system.



DisneyEagle said:


> I have seen a lot of discussion around those folks who chose the free dining plan getting a 35% discount, but is there any information out there on those who opted for the room rate discount? My parents were booked at POR in May, and when they rebooked for early August, they chose the room discount, which was 15% at POR.
> 
> I imagine most people chose free dining, so this other side is not as popular a discussion topic, but curious if anyone has heard or seen anything concrete if they are going to give those who chose the room discount an equal 35% discount.


the 35% discount is because Disney took away the dining plan, as I understand it, I have never booked a dining plan room before, you pay rack rate for the room and get the dining plan as a way to offset cost to eating. Once Disney took away the dining plan the gave the guest the 35% off, so they don't end up paying rack rate
Nothing in discount has been announced or reported by anyone as far as I know


----------



## Orion Nebula

yulilin3 said:


> Details on the park reservation system has not been released.All that has been reported by Disney is that people with existing hotel reservations and tickets will have first dibbs on the reservation system.



Are there ANY details on what that means yet? It seems like if your booked already that you can't re-book past the end of Sept. So I assume most will have to keep their current reservations in order to get the 35%. I have been confused on this "priority" booking situation. Although maybe no one knows yet.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'm wondering if Disney is going to offer any cancellation leniency due to circumstances beyond our control?

A friend has a reservation for August with a paid-in-full date early in July, before the parks even open.

One of the challenges still standing in our way is that the border is currently closed.  If they continue to extend that closure we may not know what the status will be by our paid-in-full date.

I know nobody has any true answer to this but just throwing it out there as I'm sure others are facing similar questions.


----------



## yulilin3

Orion Nebula said:


> Are there ANY details on what that means yet? It seems like if your booked already that you can't re-book past the end of Sept. So I assume most will have to keep their current reservations in order to get the 35%. I have been confused on this "priority" booking situation. Although maybe no one knows yet.


no one knows yet
Post one of this thread has the most up to date info that Disney has released


----------



## smallworldnh

A coworker who is an AP holder just called to speak to a CM about her situation.  She was informed by this person that even if you stay at one of their resorts, there is no guarantee that you will be able to get a reservation to get into the parks!!  She wasn't sure if she heard this correctly so she questioned him carefully about this and he repeated that there is no guarantee.  If that's true, that is unbelievable and completely unacceptable and a real deal breaker for sure.  Why would anyone pay that kind of money just to stay at their resorts without being able to get into the parks?  Has anyone else heard of this??


----------



## yulilin3

smallworldnh said:


> A coworker who is an AP holder just called to speak to a CM about her situation.  She was informed by this person that even if you stay at one of their resorts, there is no guarantee that you will be able to get a reservation to get into the parks!!  She wasn't sure if she heard this correctly so she questioned him carefully about this and he repeated that there is no guarantee.  If that's true, that is unbelievable and completely unacceptable and a real deal breaker for sure.  Why would anyone pay that kind of money just to stay at their resorts without being able to get into the parks?  Has anyone else heard of this??


merged you to the existing thread.
WDW never guarantees entry anywhere, even if you have tickets, furthermore they have updated their terms and conditions to add that they can change or cancel anything you buy from them
I believe this particular CM might've been having a bad day, although it's true that Disney will not guarantee entry to anyone they have said that people with existing park tickets and a reservation will be able to book first into the reservation system for the parks


----------



## sara_s

smallworldnh said:


> A coworker who is an AP holder just called to speak to a CM about her situation.  She was informed by this person that even if you stay at one of their resorts, there is no guarantee that you will be able to get a reservation to get into the parks!!  She wasn't sure if she heard this correctly so she questioned him carefully about this and he repeated that there is no guarantee.  If that's true, that is unbelievable and completely unacceptable and a real deal breaker for sure.  Why would anyone pay that kind of money just to stay at their resorts without being able to get into the parks?  Has anyone else heard of this??


That's the sense I'm getting, and it's a big worry for me.


----------



## 20yBWDW

I understand your reaction to a degree, but try to think of it differently. The social distancing precautions limit park capacity. They typically have more people staying on-site than they can accommodate in the parks with social distancing in place. They are attempting to mitigate that problem with a theme park reservation system so we know before we arrive whether or not we will be able to enter, and can cancel if we do not have guaranteed admission. It is far from ideal, but in the circumstances, it is as good as it gets.


----------



## DisneyEagle

yulilin3 said:


> the 35% discount is because Disney took away the dining plan, as I understand it, I have never booked a dining plan room before, you pay rack rate for the room and get the dining plan as a way to offset cost to eating. Once Disney took away the dining plan the gave the guest the 35% off, so they don't end up paying rack rate
> Nothing in discount has been announced or reported by anyone as far as I know



Thanks for the response, and it makes sense why Disney gave the 35% off rack rate for those who got the free dining plan option cancelled. What I was attempting to get at is that there now seem to be two groups of people who rebooked their cancelled trips: Group A, who chose the free dining plan when they rebooked and are now getting 35% off the room rack rate, and Group B, who chose the 15% discount off the room rack rate (for POR at least) when they rebooked. Both groups are now paying for their own food, so it appears Group A is getting a better deal than Group B if everything holds to current form.  

I have been planning to call Disney for my parents to ask this question, but to be honest you all seem to have better information that what the CM's are currently providing over the phone


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyEagle said:


> Thanks for the response, and it makes sense why Disney gave the 35% off rack rate for those who got the free dining plan option cancelled. What I was attempting to get at is that there now seem to be two groups of people who rebooked their cancelled trips: Group A, who chose the free dining plan when they rebooked and are now getting 35% off the room rack rate, and Group B, who chose the 15% discount off the room rack rate (for POR at least) when they rebooked. Both groups are now paying for their own food, so it appears Group A is getting a better deal than Group B if everything holds to current form.
> 
> I have been planning to call Disney for my parents to ask this question, but to be honest you all seem to have better information that what the CM's are currently providing over the phone


We have the exact same info as phone cm. Everyone is still in the wait and see portion unfortunately


----------



## thedarksyde

Has anyone gotten their money back or cancellation or anything about the Cirque Du Soleil show Drawn To Life?  I have tried to cancel many times, before the big shut off of cancellations, and they kept saying that it was not them it was another group.  I still technically have not passed my date for the tickets, but it is June 14th, so it is not opening, and I don't know how to get anyone to cancel these tickets and give me a refund.  They keep saying that they send an email to the group that handles it but then I hear nothing.


----------



## Katrina Y

DisneyEagle said:


> Thanks for the response, and it makes sense why Disney gave the 35% off rack rate for those who got the free dining plan option cancelled. What I was attempting to get at is that there now seem to be two groups of people who rebooked their cancelled trips: Group A, who chose the free dining plan when they rebooked and are now getting 35% off the room rack rate, and Group B, who chose the 15% discount off the room rack rate (for POR at least) when they rebooked. Both groups are now paying for their own food, so it appears Group A is getting a better deal than Group B if everything holds to current form.
> 
> I have been planning to call Disney for my parents to ask this question, but to be honest you all seem to have better information that what the CM's are currently providing over the phone


I had to paid an extra $1300 to qualify for the free dining. At the time, I questioned the value of it, but my kids really wanted it. Now with the 35% discount, I am about right back where I was before free dining. I figure I am saving about $20ish a night compared to my original discount.


----------



## puffkin

yulilin3 said:


> All of the Unions (7 in total) of Cm have made Disney agree that until all F/T, P/T CM get back to work no additional CP or Seasonal work will be allowed. So, no, I don't think CP will be coming back this year, of course that could change, with my example above, if they recall all ft and pt CM and they still need people they might call CP back but in the attractions zoom Union conference yesterday they told the pt that Disney said they will recall most of them, so not all.
> Gun to my head I would say CP are not coming back this year, and yes Disney should let them know, the recall will be completed by the end of June so I'm sure they will have an answer then



What about the lifeguards?  I had always thought most of them were from a CP program?


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Katrina Y said:


> I had to paid an extra $1300 to qualify for the free dining. At the time, I questioned the value of it, but my kids really wanted it. Now with the 35% discount, I am about right back where I was before free dining. I figure I am saving about $20ish a night compared to my original discount.


We had free dining for our July stay.  Because we are 5 adults who would have purchased the dining plan anyway we saved about $400 a day.  With the 35% off the room we'd save about $175 a day.  So that's about $1,350 more for a one-week stay.  We had already canceled our trip more than a month ago due to the uncertainty, but I would not have been happy paying $1,350 more for a trip with masks, limited hours (during the day in the middle of summer), no shows/characters, etc.


----------



## scrappinginontario

smallworldnh said:


> A coworker who is an AP holder just called to speak to a CM about her situation.  She was informed by this person that even if you stay at one of their resorts, there is no guarantee that you will be able to get a reservation to get into the parks!!  She wasn't sure if she heard this correctly so she questioned him carefully about this and he repeated that there is no guarantee.  If that's true, that is unbelievable and completely unacceptable and a real deal breaker for sure.  Why would anyone pay that kind of money just to stay at their resorts without being able to get into the parks?  Has anyone else heard of this??


 None of us knows at this time when the reservation system will be offered.  If it's before someone's paid-in-full date they will have a good idea before finalizing their reservations if they will be able to enter the parks.  

f the reservation system is not available until after a guest's paid-in-full date then it is a known risk they are taking to pay knowing they may not be able to enter the parks some/all days.  All Disney information clearly states that entry into a park is not guaranteed.


----------



## yulilin3

puffkin said:


> What about the lifeguards?  I had always thought most of them were from a CP program?


A couple of things
The water parks are not set to open with the parks, so there are a lot of ft and pt cm trained for third
CP had positions in all aspects of the property, but were never the majority in any of them


----------



## cakebaker

DisneyEagle said:


> I have seen a lot of discussion around those folks who chose the free dining plan getting a 35% discount, but is there any information out there on those who opted for the room rate discount? My parents were booked at POR in May, and when they rebooked for early August, they chose the room discount, which was 15% at POR.
> 
> I imagine most people chose free dining, so this other side is not as popular a discussion topic, but curious if anyone has heard or seen anything concrete if they are going to give those who chose the room discount an equal 35% discount.


 I’m in that boat with an AP discount. So far, Disney is offering nothing to those cancelled who didn’t get the free dining.


----------



## thr33boys

scrappinginontario said:


> None of us knows at this time when the reservation system will be offered.  If it's before someone's paid-in-full date they will have a good idea before finalizing their reservations if they will be able to enter the parks.
> 
> f the reservation system is not available until after a guest's paid-in-full date then it is a known risk they are taking to pay knowing they may not be able to enter the parks some/all days.  All Disney information clearly states that entry into a park is not guaranteed.


 
Exactly! Currently, my payment is due June 14th. I booked through a TA and received a general email from her Friday evening but nothing yet from Disney. My resort is most likely changing as I have 2 rooms at CSR and I too have the border issue. I am 99.9% sure we're cancelling but I'd like to know all the pieces of the puzzle beforehand. 

Here's another thing that I'm thinking...what if we are lucky and get into the parks we have selected, but on our HS day, ROTR goes down or we are impacted by a storm and can only do a fraction of the park because of the reduced hours. There's no way to try again the next day because you're not able to make any park day changes.


----------



## yulilin3

thr33boys said:


> Exactly! Currently, my payment is due June 14th. I booked through a TA and received a general email from her Friday evening but nothing yet from Disney. My resort is most likely changing as I have 2 rooms at CSR and I too have the border issue. I am 99.9% sure we're cancelling but I'd like to know all the pieces of the puzzle beforehand.
> 
> Here's another thing that I'm thinking...what if we are lucky and get into the parks we have selected, but on our HS day, ROTR goes down or we are impacted by a storm and can only do a fraction of the park because of the reduced hours. There's no way to try again the next day because you're not able to make any park day changes.


Nothing at wdw is guaranteed and they don't have to do anything to compensate for anything. It's spelled out in their terms and conditions. 
Now more than ever everyone needs to understand this,  do not expect Disney to do anything.  Im not saying this in a mean way, it's just you have to come with realistic expectations. 
Disney has always been lenient in most things and come up with fps or food vouchers or other forms of guest recovery but with this new system,  for now,  i believe they are going to stick to what they put out so that everyone gets the same treatment


----------



## thr33boys

yulilin3 said:


> Nothing at wdw is guaranteed and they don't have to do anything to compensate for anything. It's spelled out in their terms and conditions.
> Now more than ever everyone needs to understand this,  do not expect Disney to do anything.  Im not saying this in a mean way, it's just you have to come with realistic expectations.
> Disney has always been lenient in most things and come up with fps or food vouchers or other forms of guest recovery but with this new system,  for now,  i believe they are going to stick to what they put out so that everyone gets the same treatment



I'm sorry if you thought I was complaining or looking for any type of compensation. That was not the case at all. I would just like to have a firm idea of what to expect before my paid in full date. By firm idea, I simply mean any resort changes and confirmation of park admission. It's difficult to make a decision without knowing at least those 2 things.


----------



## lanejudy

DisneyEagle said:


> I have seen a lot of discussion around those folks who chose the free dining plan getting a 35% discount, but is there any information out there on those who opted for the room rate discount? My parents were booked at POR in May, and when they rebooked for early August, they chose the room discount, which was 15% at POR.
> 
> I imagine most people chose free dining, so this other side is not as popular a discussion topic, but curious if anyone has heard or seen anything concrete if they are going to give those who chose the room discount an equal 35% discount.





DisneyEagle said:


> Thanks for the response, and it makes sense why Disney gave the 35% off rack rate for those who got the free dining plan option cancelled. What I was attempting to get at is that there now seem to be two groups of people who rebooked their cancelled trips: Group A, who chose the free dining plan when they rebooked and are now getting 35% off the room rack rate, and Group B, who chose the 15% discount off the room rack rate (for POR at least) when they rebooked. Both groups are now paying for their own food, so it appears Group A is getting a better deal than Group B if everything holds to current form.



I think the difference comes down to the fact that your parents essentially already declined the recovery offer -- they _could have _choosen the recovery free dining package but for whatever reasons they decided to book a regular offer instead.  Presumably it fit their situation better, as for many others who did not take advantage of that offer.  If everything returned "normal" they wouldn't have arrived at WDW and said "hey, food prices increased, I really want that free dining offer now."  At this point, nothing has been taken away from them (like the DDP was removed from free dining) - hence no need for a new "recovery" offer.


----------



## Katrina Y

GeorgiaHoo said:


> We had free dining for our July stay.  Because we are 5 adults who would have purchased the dining plan anyway we saved about $400 a day.  With the 35% off the room we'd save about $175 a day.  So that's about $1,350 more for a one-week stay.  We had already canceled our trip more than a month ago due to the uncertainty, but I would not have been happy paying $1,350 more for a trip with masks, limited hours (during the day in the middle of summer), no shows/characters, etc.


I am not complaining at all. I was just explaining that to get free dining, you had to pay more for your room. I am happy with the discount.


----------



## yulilin3

thr33boys said:


> I'm sorry if you thought I was complaining or looking for any type of compensation. That was not the case at all. I would just like to have a firm idea of what to expect before my paid in full date. By firm idea, I simply mean any resort changes and confirmation of park admission. It's difficult to make a decision without knowing at least those 2 things.


I didn't think you were complaining or looking for compensation
It's just something that needs reminding in general because someone is sure to come and start saying Disney SHOULD compensate
This situation is so unique in all levels, Diney has trained the WDW visitor to preplan half a year in advance,  then suddenly the rug is pulled from under all of us and we are lost.
Now on top of that is the unknown on staffing  and recalling tens of thousands of people.
So yeah,  it'll still be a couple more weeks of waiting.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

This is my update from Disney regarding parking


----------



## lanejudy

scrappinginontario said:


> 'm wondering if Disney is going to offer any cancellation leniency due to circumstances beyond our control?


I believe there currently is leniency, and I wouldn't be surprised if that continues for a while.  I can't guarantee it will continue, but I believe they have not indicated an "end date" for the 7-day PIF.


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerbell1991 said:


> This is my update from Disney regarding parking
> 
> View attachment 498586


This has always been the case


----------



## tinkerbell1991

yulilin3 said:


> This has always been the case


But it says complimentary. I thought you now had to pay?


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerbell1991 said:


> But it says complimentary. I thought you now had to pay?


You have to pay at the resort,  a nightly fee for overnight parking
The response is talking about theme park complimentary parking


----------



## scrappinginontario

lanejudy said:


> I believe there currently is leniency, and I wouldn't be surprised if that continues for a while.  I can't guarantee it will continue, but I believe they have not indicated an "end date" for the 7-day PIF.


Sorry, can you please let me know what you mean by the 7-day PIF date?  

I have 2 reservations.  One was a room + DDP + ticket booking for August and another reservation was a FD BB with room + DDP + tickets.  Both reservations have been updated (using 2 different codes) to reflect the new, reduced amount but, both are still showing a PIF date of 30 days prior to arrival date.

Is PIF no longer 30 days in advance?  If that's the case, do you know where it's published on the Disney website?  This would be huge relief as it would give us 3 extra week to make decisions about our trips.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

yulilin3 said:


> You have to pay at the resort,  a nightly fee for overnight parking
> The response is talking about theme park complimentary parking


Aaaah haha  yeah I never even noticed that it didn't mention about resort either. Just thought ooh woohoo they're waiving the fee for a while lol


----------



## GADisneyDad14

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry, can you please let me know what you mean by the 7-day PIF date?
> 
> I have 2 reservations.  One was a room + DDP + ticket booking for August and another reservation was a FD BB with room + DDP + tickets.  Both reservations have been updated (using 2 different codes) to reflect the new, reduced amount but, both are still showing a PIF date of 30 days prior to arrival date.
> 
> Is PIF no longer 30 days in advance?  If that's the case, do you know where it's published on the Disney website?  This would be huge relief as it would give us 3 extra week to make decisions about our trips.



Back when this whole mess started (2+ months ago) they sent notice to TAs that the package paid in full requirement would be 7 days "until further notice", not the regular 30 days prior to check-in.  However, auto-generated e-mails have and continue to still go out based on 30 days (so that and the fact this isn't on any public info has been causing confusion). 

AFAIK we're still in "until further notice" status as I don't think I've seen anything to the contrary (but we'd need a TA or someone with access to confirm).


----------



## mickeysmith

thedarksyde said:


> Has anyone gotten their money back or cancellation or anything about the Cirque Du Soleil show Drawn To Life?  I have tried to cancel many times, before the big shut off of cancellations, and they kept saying that it was not them it was another group.  I still technically have not passed my date for the tickets, but it is June 14th, so it is not opening, and I don't know how to get anyone to cancel these tickets and give me a refund.  They keep saying that they send an email to the group that handles it but then I hear nothing.


I hope I copied this right, but below is a link to a thread I am following (I may actually be following 2 at this time). I just received an email that I have been added to their list for refunds.  My date was June 5th. They stated the refund could take several weeks due to the volume of cancellations. Hope that helps!
https://www.disboards.com/posts/61955809/


----------



## GirlDreamer

I was just thinking that when the new park reservation system opens it might be a nightmare to get through. I don't know if it's a rumour or not, but I've seen several places that when the reservation system goes live it'll be available for everyone, even if your holiday is several months away. I can only imagine that the system will crash with that kind of demand.


----------



## lanejudy

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry, can you please let me know what you mean by the 7-day PIF date?


I see GADisneyDad14 answered what I was going to say.  It's been discussed on the Resorts forum periodically.  There are a couple of TAs who have shared that it's still current - as recently as late last week.  I'll see if I can find a post.

WDW has actually always been quite lenient in cancellation policies -- allowing reservations to be moved out (and then subsequently canceled if still necessary).  Usually without any penalty, or at most a $50 change fee, though it is usually waived.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks so much @GADisneyDad14 and @lanejudy!  That's really helpful information.

We're Canadian so right now cannot even enter the US due to the border closure.  My trip is Sept my my friend's trip is early Aug with a displayed PIF date of July 10th.  It's great to know that may not actually be the case!

The only time I had to cancel a trip was due to Irma and I'll agree, Disney was more than accommodating and I cancelled less than 24 hours before I was due to arrive.

I appreciate your help!


----------



## FredtheDuck

Did anyone else get a cell phone alert from Disney saying changes have been made to an upcoming trip that require review and to contact their travel professional? I don’t have a travel professional for my one remaining trip, and I don’t see anything different on MDE, so I’m confused.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Yes, I just got this push notification in MDE and it freaked me out, so I came here to see if I was the only one.
I looked at my reservation and it looks the same....
I booked my room through UT, which isn't really a Travel agent either.
Glad I'm not the only one, but very nervous!!!


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Fwiw, I'm booked at AKL 11/28-12/5.

Edit: I just noticed that the booking code on my room only reservation changed. It used to say QCR Room only, now it just says Room only. Wonder if that's what triggered it.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Actually, we booked through UT, too. Room only. 11/28-12/3...


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Was yours booked before the bookings freeze? Mine was.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Ninjagrrl said:


> Was yours booked before the bookings freeze? Mine was.


Yep - a month or so ago.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

So, I decided to call Disney.
They said that the system is in downtime so she can't open and read the log, but she doesn't see any changes to the reservation either. 
She suggested I try to call tomorrow when the system is back up.
I wonder if they are internally tagging bookings for the new reservations system coming. I have tickets linked. I don't know if you do or not.


----------



## yulilin3

Universal Citywalk adds URest areas for people to take off their masks while social distancing.  
Im going to ap previews tomorrow and live streaming to show all the procedures
Photo from Orlando Informer


----------



## crazy4wdw

FredtheDuck said:


> Did anyone else get a cell phone alert from Disney saying changes have been made to an upcoming trip that require review and to contact their travel professional? I don’t have a travel professional for my one remaining trip, and I don’t see anything different on MDE, so I’m confused.


Yes, received one yesterday.  Reservation on MDE doesn't appear to have been changed.


----------



## WEDWDW

yulilin3 said:


> Universal Citywalk adds URest areas for people to take off their masks while social distancing.
> Im going to ap previews tomorrow and live streaming to show all the procedures
> Photo from Orlando Informer
> View attachment 498656


I think Disney will do something similar actually inside the Parks and these spots will be MORE popular than the attractions!lol

One possible spot that comes to mind would be the walkway from World Traveler up to the English Channel bridge in Epcot.


----------



## yulilin3

WEDWDW said:


> I think Disney will do something similar actually inside the Parks and these spots will be MORE popular than the attractions!lol
> 
> One possible spot that comes to mind would be the walkway from World Traveler up to the English Channel bridge in Epcot.


My first thought went to the tent at storybook circus,  the little area next to space mountain,  old smoking section next to big thunder...


----------



## PPFlight75

thedarksyde said:


> Has anyone gotten their money back or cancellation or anything about the Cirque Du Soleil show Drawn To Life?  I have tried to cancel many times, before the big shut off of cancellations, and they kept saying that it was not them it was another group.  I still technically have not passed my date for the tickets, but it is June 14th, so it is not opening, and I don't know how to get anyone to cancel these tickets and give me a refund.  They keep saying that they send an email to the group that handles it but then I hear nothing.


Our show date was April 25ish. When everything closed we received an email saying we would be automatically issued a refund about 30 days after our show date. We received a refund to our cc at about that time.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Whelp, final ADR is now gone. It was Via Napoli. My MDE looks so bare But I like to think of it as now almost everything is gone, we can only go up from here!


----------



## Sandisw

smallworldnh said:


> A coworker who is an AP holder just called to speak to a CM about her situation.  She was informed by this person that even if you stay at one of their resorts, there is no guarantee that you will be able to get a reservation to get into the parks!!  She wasn't sure if she heard this correctly so she questioned him carefully about this and he repeated that there is no guarantee.  If that's true, that is unbelievable and completely unacceptable and a real deal breaker for sure.  Why would anyone pay that kind of money just to stay at their resorts without being able to get into the parks?  Has anyone else heard of this??



Yes, I have been told that was well.


----------



## Llama mama

Zeus'Headache said:


> Whelp, final ADR is now gone. It was Via Napoli. My MDE looks so bare But I like to think of it as now almost everything is gone, we can only go up from here!


Via Napoli was my last too! But on the Disney Website you can book DS now! so I booked Homecoming for our end of July  trip!


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

That's great that you were able to book Homecoming for your trip! I guess it is because you are inside your 60 day window??


----------



## dachsie

Today was supposed to be my ADR day.   Now I am not even sure I will go in Dec.  I have time to decide, thankfully.  I am wanting to see what the final details will be and how things go before making the decision


----------



## p44nmun

thr33boys said:


> Exactly! Currently, my payment is due June 14th. I booked through a TA and received a general email from her Friday evening but nothing yet from Disney. My resort is most likely changing as I have 2 rooms at CSR and I too have the border issue. I am 99.9% sure we're cancelling but I'd like to know all the pieces of the puzzle beforehand.
> 
> Here's another thing that I'm thinking...what if we are lucky and get into the parks we have selected, but on our HS day, ROTR goes down or we are impacted by a storm and can only do a fraction of the park because of the reduced hours. There's no way to try again the next day because you're not able to make any park day changes.


Our final payment was due June 14th also. I finally pulled the trigger and cancelled. Didn’t want to, but couldn’t stress about all the unknowns any longer (I don’t mean to sound dramatic). My family is a very laidback and a “go with the flow” family, but it just got to be too many variables and what ifs/etc for the amount of money we would be paying for the trip. I’m sad but relieved we canceled. Going to Florida beaches instead, maybe a manatee tour at crystal river. Disney trip will have to wait.


----------



## ilanakan

vinotinto said:


> The Recovery20 refers to Recovery 2020 and it is 35% off the room portion of your package for anyone who had the free dining promotion booked through Sept 2021.
> 
> If you had the free dining promo your package now does not include the dining plan. It still includes the tickets and the room, and the 35% off discount has been (or will be) applied to the room.
> 
> If you had paid to upgrade your dining plan, that upgrade fee should have been (or will be) refunded too.
> 
> We don't know yet what modifications we will be allowed to make once the "freeze" on new bookings and modifications is lifted.
> 
> HTH!


Sep 2021?  So now there will be no dining plan even in Sep 2021?


----------



## SJSloan

FredtheDuck said:


> Did anyone else get a cell phone alert from Disney saying changes have been made to an upcoming trip that require review and to contact their travel professional? I don’t have a travel professional for my one remaining trip, and I don’t see anything different on MDE, so I’m confused.



According to a phone CM (so take it with a grain of salt), IT is going through each reservation individually to make sure it is all clear and ready for the new changes. As a result this sends out a notification that your reservation changed when in fact it didn’t.


----------



## GirlDreamer

ilanakan said:


> Sep 2021?  So now there will be no dining plan even in Sep 2021?



That seems like it was a typo when they first published it. There's no dining plans for the rest of this year. On the UK booking site where reservations are open for next year you can still purchase the dining plan in 2021.


----------



## yulilin3

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> That's great that you were able to book Homecoming for your trip! I guess it is because you are inside your 60 day window??


I have a reservation at CR for July 1st. The only options showing for dining reservations are
Homecoming,  STK, house of blues ,  frontera cocina. Wolfgang Puck, TRex


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

yulilin3 said:


> I have a reservation at CR for July 1st. The only options showing for dining reservations are
> Homecoming,  STK, house of blues ,  frontera cocina. Wolfgang Puck, TRex


And Morimoto. Boathouse and WBG are available on OT.
I am trying to take a screenshot but MDE is being very glitchy.


----------



## Anna H

yulilin3 said:


> Universal Citywalk adds URest areas for people to take off their masks while social distancing.
> Im going to ap previews tomorrow and live streaming to show all the procedures
> Photo from Orlando Informer
> View attachment 498656



Universal seems really prepared and I like that they won't require masks on water rides. They are giving guests a near full experience.  I'm really rooting for them to do well. Disney should mimic them as much as they can.


----------



## yulilin3

Anna H said:


> Universal seems really prepared and I like that they won't require masks on water rides. They are giving guests a near full experience.  I'm really rooting for them to do well. Disney should mimic them as much as they can.


In all fairness we don't know the exact procedures for Disney world. They are going to be similar to universal because that is what the task force agreed on I am on my way right now to universal for the past folder preview I will start streaming around 8:45 to check everything out before the rain comes


----------



## emilymad

WEDWDW said:


> I think Disney will do something similar actually inside the Parks and these spots will be MORE popular than the attractions!lol
> 
> One possible spot that comes to mind would be the walkway from World Traveler up to the English Channel bridge in Epcot.



I am imaging in July we would be moving from one rest zone to the next more so then going to attractions.  In the summer I drink water pretty much the entire time not on a ride since I am very sensitive to heat stroke.  I am not sure the mask requirements will be for me.


----------



## bernina

yulilin3 said:


> In all fairness we don't know the exact procedures for Disney world. They are going to be similar to universal because that is what the task force agreed on I am on my way right now to universal for the past folder preview I will start streaming around 8:45 to check everything out before the rain comes



Have fun today! Where can we watch your livestream?


----------



## yulilin3

bernina said:


> Have fun today! Where can we watch your livestream?


Link on my signature


----------



## bernina

yulilin3 said:


> Link on my signature


Thanks! Didn't show on mobile but I've found it. Have fun!!!!


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> In all fairness we don't know the exact procedures for Disney world. They are going to be similar to universal because that is what the task force agreed on I am on my way right now to universal for the past folder preview I will start streaming around 8:45 to check everything out before the rain comes


Excited to hear how it goes. 

 I agree that we don't know much for sure right now because they haven't released anything, however I think by the comments they've made and the fact that water parks won't be open from the start seem to indicate they seem (or at least had - I hope their attitude is changing) to not be as willing to find ways or to try to make it as much of a full trip/experience as they could (safely) as other parks have indicated or have done.  We'll see; hopefully things are different once they get closer to opening.


----------



## lanejudy

bernina said:


> Thanks! Didn't show on mobile but I've found it. Have fun!!!!


I know you said you found it... for others looking for a signature on a mobile device - turn it sideways (landscape mode) and the signatures show.


----------



## mrsap

Thought I’d share this:

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-theme-park-construction-projects-resume/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

With apologies, some of the recent dining plan chatter was removed as it is venturing a little too close to unconfirmed speculation and/or inconsistent TA info territory, which we're mainly trying to avoid on this thread as it can get confusing.  

Since Dining Plans and Dining Plan packages/offers are a rather unique/specific subset of theme park planning, sometimes detailed questions are better suited for the Disney Restaurants or Disney Resorts boards.  Here are a few quasi - relevant threads for those inclined:

ALLDining plans and packages and adrs canceled, future 60 day adr window

Are you booked with a Free Dining Offer? Poll: Have you been contacted and what offer given?

I know all these topics overlap sometimes and that's OK, but more or less trying to keep it to confirmed theme parks.  Thanks all.


----------



## Rxdr2013

My adrs have been cancelled for a few days now, but the emails are just coming through. I may have had a mini panic attack when I saw an email from Disney destinations with changes to upcoming reservation. I thought they were cancelling my July 22 room!! I hope we don't get cancelled because we booked on a TA discount (at all star movies) rather than through Disney. But last night I did book a DVC room at boardwalk 1 night prior to our upcoming trip so at least if anything that night should be a go. This feels like my trip when Irma came and got news of cancelling campground and how long it was going to be closed and having to change our plans, but this is worse since it is so far out!


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

mrsap said:


> Thought I’d share this:
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-theme-park-construction-projects-resume/


Wonder how they are getting work done with all the rain this week.


----------



## HokieRaven5

So 12:30pm tomorrow the NBA board of governors should be voting to have Orlando host 22 NBA teams. Obviously this doesn't really divulge how much of the Disney Resort they would utilize, but if players, coaches, medical staff, and any press get to attend and bring families that would take up a good chunk of resort space possibly. 


Might explain why they took away when the resorts are all reopening between the NBA and MLS agreements and anything else that may be necessary in order to ensure proper social distancing.


----------



## LovingPooh

If the NBA gets it worked out to have the games at Disney, what date range would that be that the games start? Sorry if that has been mentioned before, I just don’t recall seeing dates


----------



## GADisneyDad14

LovingPooh said:


> If the NBA gets it worked out to have the games at Disney, what date range would that be that the games start? Sorry if that has been mentioned before, I just don’t recall seeing dates



FYI, here's a thread with the latest discussion:  NBA at Walt Disney World


----------



## HokieRaven5

LovingPooh said:


> If the NBA gets it worked out to have the games at Disney, what date range would that be that the games start? Sorry if that has been mentioned before, I just don’t recall seeing dates



It would be July 31 - Oct 1.


----------



## HokieRaven5

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, here's a thread with the latest discussion:  NBA at Walt Disney World



Thanks, didn't know if posting it here was still relevant to operations at Disney World in general.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

thr33boys said:


> ..what if we are lucky and get into the parks we have selected, but on our HS day, ROTR goes down or we are impacted by a storm and can only do a fraction of the park because of the reduced hours. There's no way to try again the next day because you're not able to make any park day changes.


   I think this is a really, really good point.   This would be a trip with no “second chances.” 
  It’s really hard to have a good attitude when you have come this far, this close and it slips aways.
  And yeah, Disney doesn’t guarantee anything but most people being adaptable can usually make most things work out.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

HokieRaven5 said:


> Thanks, didn't know if posting it here was still relevant to operations at Disney World in general.



It's totally fine, and thank you for answering PP.  I was more just trying to redirect / let people know of a specific thread on the topic.   And avoid going to get lunch and coming back to 2 pages of NBA at Coronado Springs debate here on the theme parks board.


----------



## dmband

HokieRaven5 said:


> It would be July 31 - Oct 1.


And then what?
the season typically starts around the third week of Oct, does the 20/21 season start up on time, get pushed back, play at Disney again, go back home court - stuff I have not seen mentioned


----------



## HokieRaven5

dmband said:


> And then what?
> the season typically starts around the third week of Oct, does the 20/21 season start up on time, get pushed back, play at Disney again, go back home court - stuff I have not seen mentioned



That's a discussion best had elsewhere. 

Couldn't care less about what the NBA decides unless they have talks about continuing to use Disney resorts for all teams down the road instead of the amount they've discussed.


----------



## dmband

HokieRaven5 said:


> That's a discussion best had elsewhere.
> 
> Couldn't care less about what the NBA decides unless they have talks about continuing to use Disney resorts for all teams down the road instead of the amount they've discussed.


Which is exactly what I am asking. I assume there hasn’t been an announcement about it yet since I don’t see one but then again, not everyone is glued here 24/7 so stuff gets missed


----------



## Marthasor

dmband said:


> Which is exactly what I am asking. I assume there hasn’t been an announcement about it yet since I don’t see one but then again, not everyone is glued here 24/7 so stuff gets missed



Join us over here:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/nba-at-walt-disney-world.3799592/

That thread is staying quite up-to-date with the NBA/WDW news as it progresses.


----------



## tzeitel

thedarksyde said:


> Has anyone gotten their money back or cancellation or anything about the Cirque Du Soleil show Drawn To Life?  I have tried to cancel many times, before the big shut off of cancellations, and they kept saying that it was not them it was another group.  I still technically have not passed my date for the tickets, but it is June 14th, so it is not opening, and I don't know how to get anyone to cancel these tickets and give me a refund.  They keep saying that they send an email to the group that handles it but then I hear nothing.


They sent out an email about cancellations, it said we would get refunds 30 days after the performance date.  We had a May 7th show and we got the refund on 5/29.  

They were a pain to deal with, first they flat out refused to refund us and said we could change the date. Then I called again a few days later and was told we would have to wait and see if the shows would be cancelled (I called back in early April).  I called again once Disney closed "until further notice" and their phones were not manned anymore.  I had emailed them several times - we had bought 7 tickets so quite a bit of money tied up - and got canned and very vague responses every time.  Finally they sent an email about the refund 30 days after the performance date.  Now we have a credit on our credit card.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

Disney throwing cancellation after cancellation of elements of my trip at me, hoping that I cancel. But I just sit here and take it and wait. Reminds me of the Memorex man!



Bring it on Disney!


----------



## jshoemak

FYI - I just read this over on DFB that Disney cast members are being called back a select locations...I've pasted the article below.

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...tIYLdNW90V4sJ_J3V7FnvmjVR4WfqUkvQJrA4vZWoinPs


----------



## yulilin3

jshoemak said:


> FYI - I just read this over on DFB that Disney cast members are being called back a select locations...I've pasted the article below.
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...tIYLdNW90V4sJ_J3V7FnvmjVR4WfqUkvQJrA4vZWoinPs


this was posted on the news and rumors yesterday, my friend works at the BC gift shop/quick service has been recalled for July 14th. Baby steps everyone, continue being patient we will get answers by the end of the month


----------



## Meriweather

tzeitel said:


> They sent out an email about cancellations, it said we would get refunds 30 days after the performance date.  We had a May 7th show and we got the refund on 5/29.
> 
> They were a pain to deal with, first they flat out refused to refund us and said we could change the date. Then I called again a few days later and was told we would have to wait and see if the shows would be cancelled (I called back in early April).  I called again once Disney closed "until further notice" and their phones were not manned anymore.  I had emailed them several times - we had bought 7 tickets so quite a bit of money tied up - and got canned and very vague responses every time.  Finally they sent an email about the refund 30 days after the performance date.  Now we have a credit on our credit card.



I had May 7th also, and still nothing. I emailed them 3 times to start with and then waited patiently. Now I guess I need to try to get in touch again


----------



## HokieRaven5

jshoemak said:


> FYI - I just read this over on DFB that Disney cast members are being called back a select locations...I've pasted the article below.
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...tIYLdNW90V4sJ_J3V7FnvmjVR4WfqUkvQJrA4vZWoinPs



This also goes along with the opening of DVC Resorts by June 22. Gives a week or so to give appropriate training and get everything in place before those resorts begin reopening.


----------



## HollyMD

Noticed one said opening, with no bar  As a girl planning an adult only anniversary trip, hoping that changes before our July 15 check in! Yeah, I know, selfish hope in the middle of everything, and not exactly a deal breaker, but we all have our selfish disappointments , right?


----------



## yulilin3

HollyMD said:


> Noticed one said opening, with no bar  As a girl planning an adult only anniversary trip, hoping that changes before our July 15 check in! Yeah, I know, selfish hope in the middle of everything, and not exactly a deal breaker, but we all have our selfish disappointments , right?


remember the list was posted yesterday before we went into Phase 2. On phase 2 the bars can now reopen at 50%, I'm sure they will be added


----------



## glocon

I would guess that even if the bar wasn’t open, that you could still be served adult beverages at your table in the restaurant. You can still have a fun adult trip!


----------



## lilypgirl

Anything new on the park reservations?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

lilypgirl said:


> Anything new on the park reservations?



No, no new news since the original announcement last week.


----------



## lilypgirl

GADisneyDad14 said:


> No, no new news since the original announcement last week.


I am having nightmares I will miss out for me July trip!


----------



## DisLiss

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Disney throwing cancellation after cancellation of elements of my trip at me, hoping that I cancel. But I just sit here and take it and wait. Reminds me of the Memorex man!  Bring it on Disney!



LOL!  This is us right now.  I tell DH: "Disney has been dismantling our trip all day."  DH says "Yeah, but we're still going--so there!"   




yulilin3 said:


> remember the list was posted yesterday before we went into Phase 2. On phase 2 the bars can now reopen at 50%, I'm sure they will be added



DH has been saying right along that he thinks (hopes!) that along with the NBA & MLS situation and wanting to see how Universal handles things, another reason Disney is waiting longer to open may be in hopes that they can reduce some of their originally planned COVID-19 restrictions/closures/etc. if the phases continue to change before they reopen.  So we may find that some of the things that have us concerned or bummed out now in early June may be a non-issue by the time they actually open.  Fingers crossed, anyway!


----------



## yulilin3

DisLiss said:


> LOL!  This is us right now.  I tell DH: "Disney has been dismantling our trip all day."  DH says "Yeah, but we're still going--so there!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH has been saying right along that he thinks (hopes!) that along with the NBA & MLS situation and wanting to see how Universal handles things, another reason Disney is waiting longer to open may be in hopes that they can reduce some of their originally planned COVID-19 restrictions/closures/etc. if the phases continue to change before they reopen.  So we may find that some of the things that have us concerned or bummed out now in early June may be a non-issue by the time they actually open.  Fingers crossed, anyway!


definitely one of the reasons they have waited, along with many many other reasons.
The only issue with wanting to reopen more and more restaurants, resorts and attractions/shows will be the man power, which Disney does not have at the moment


----------



## dagored

Now your catching on.



DisLiss said:


> if the phases continue to change before they reopen.  So we may find that some of the things that have us concerned or bummed out now in early June may be a non-issue by the time they actually open.  Fingers crossed, anyway!


----------



## lilypgirl

I just saw Aqutica is opening June 4th . I wonder if Disney will end up opening up at least one WP by their opening date now.


----------



## puffkin

I've asked this several times, and no one has answered, what about lifeguards?  I thought most of them are college program?  That could be why there is a lack of clarity on pools and water parks.


----------



## reliev

puffkin said:


> I've asked this several times, and no one has answered, what about lifeguards?  I thought most of them are college program?  That could be why there is a lack of clarity on pools and water parks.


actually Corey who runs this site (don't know his handle) probably knows I've heard him say a few times he was a lifeguard for Disney.


----------



## jshoemak

lilypgirl said:


> I just saw Aqutica is opening June 4th . I wonder if Disney will end up opening up at least one WP by their opening date now.



Park hours are showing for both water parks on MDE. Not sure if it's a mistake.


----------



## yulilin3

puffkin said:


> I've asked this several times, and no one has answered, what about lifeguards?  I thought most of them are college program?  That could be why there is a lack of clarity on pools and water parks.


I answered this a few pages back, not sure if it was you I quoted.
CP kids are part of every aspect of WDW operations but they are not the majority of any department.
In the zoom meeting from the attractions union they said that slide operators from the water parks would be the first recalled to serve in other positions, since the water parks don't seem to be opening in July.


----------



## yulilin3

jshoemak said:


> Park hours are showing for both water parks on MDE. Not sure if it's a mistake.


that might be an oversight, on the HUB (internal CM site) it states that the water parks are not reopening with the parks in July


----------



## puffkin

yulilin3 said:


> I answered this a few pages back, not sure if it was you I quoted.
> CP kids are part of every aspect of WDW operations but they are not the majority of any department.
> In the zoom meeting from the attractions union they said that slide operators from the water parks would be the first recalled to serve in other positions, since the water parks don't seem to be opening in July.



Are the slide operators certified lifeguards?


----------



## yulilin3

puffkin said:


> Are the slide operators certified lifeguards?


yes. Every person that works at a slide or pool are certified lifeguards, some for shallow waters some for deep water


----------



## maltdizzy

jshoemak said:


> Park hours are showing for both water parks on MDE. Not sure if it's a mistake.



WDW have only been updating each section of the calendar after public announcements. They spent days resetting the park hours after announcing the reopening dates; they removed magic hours only after announcing they were cancelled; etc.  They probably won't change the WP hours on the calendar until they officially announce the closure or a plan for them.


----------



## WEDWDW

puffkin said:


> I've asked this several times, and no one has answered, what about lifeguards?  I thought most of them are college program?


Yes,a good number of them are.

One of our favorite things to do in the Summer is to float around Cross Country and quickly ask each Lifeguard where they are from as we float by them.

We get answers such as:

Thailand
England
Russia
Australia
ETC.

As well as  just about any American College you can think of-it is fascinating!


----------



## RangerPooh

puffkin said:


> Are the slide operators certified lifeguards?



If you watch long enough you'll notice that they rotate to different lifeguard positions throughout their shift. All are certified lifeguards.


----------



## puffkin

RangerPooh said:


> If you watch long enough you'll notice that they rotate to different lifeguard positions throughout their shift. All are certified lifeguards.



I'm trying to remember, I think I am thinking of Crush'n Gusher.  The people at the top had regular shirts on and not the "lifeguard" uniform of the white top and red shorts.  They didn't seem to be certified lifeguards and more of a ride operator.  I couldn't remember how they did it on the other slides, because I am not much of a slide person.


----------



## Krandor

lilypgirl said:


> I just saw Aqutica is opening June 4th . I wonder if Disney will end up opening up at least one WP by their opening date now.



Dooubt it.  They have enough to do with opening up 4 land parks.  I don't think they want the complication of opening an additional water park as well.


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> Dooubt it.  They have enough to do with opening up 4 land parks.  I don't think they want the complication of opening an additional water park as well.


 Or the expense. No other water park opening g has influenced them, I doubt this one will either.


----------



## cgattis

lanejudy said:


> I know you said you found it... for others looking for a signature on a mobile device - turn it sideways (landscape mode) and the signatures show.


Well shut the front door.  I had no clue.  Thanks!!


----------



## yulilin3

The NBA season finishing at WWoS is almost a done deal. The resort that will be used is almost confirmed to be Coronado Springs, if you have a reservation there in July/August/Sept you will probably be moved. Just a heads up f you haven't been following the news


----------



## yulilin3

If anyone is interested to see what a water park looks like in this "new normal" I'll be at Volcano Bay tomorrow at 10am live streaming
I don't think it will look that different since masks are only recommended


----------



## Lumpy1106

yulilin3 said:


> If anyone is interested to see what a water park looks like in this "new normal" I'll be at Volcano Bay tomorrow at 10am live streaming
> I don't think it will look that different since masks are only recommended


Maybe not the best place for this question, but for my Aug trip my 6 (almost 7) yo really wanted to go to a water park.  We currently have tickets for, and a day reserved to go to BB or TL, but if those aren't open, how hard is it to get to VB?  Is VB ok for a 6-7 yo or are the good slides for older kids?  Family of 5 BTW.


----------



## yulilin3

Lumpy1106 said:


> Maybe not the best place for this question, but for my Aug trip my 6 (almost 7) yo really wanted to go to a water park.  We currently have tickets for, and a day reserved to go to BB or TL, but if those aren't open, how hard is it to get to VB?  Is VB ok for a 6-7 yo or are the good slides for older kids?  Family of 5 BTW.


IMHO VB is the best water park in Orlando right now. They have an amazing kid water playground and their tapu tapu system is super convenient,I won't go into details as this is off topic but you can find guidance on the Universal forum
To get there you can uber/lyft or if you have a car it's an easy 20 min drive from Disney
If you are watching the live stream tomorrow you can send me questions on the chat if there's something specific you want to look at


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Noting here that Disney finally updated their operations update page to say that the ticket usage window for impacted tickets will be extended to 9/26/2021.   The way they re-worded the first sentence is interesting.

*Partially used multi-day theme park tickets with usage window impacted by park closure, or date-specific theme park tickets purchased through June 6, 2020 with a valid use period beginning March 12, 2020 or later, will automatically be extended to use any date through September 26, 2021. If you are unable to visit by September 26, 2021, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.*


The old language said:

*Unexpired multi-day theme park tickets with unused days, or date-specific theme park tickets with a valid use period beginning March 12, 2020 through the end of the actual closure period will automatically be extended to use any date through December 15, 2020. If you are unable to visit by December 15, 2020, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.*


----------



## Sandisw

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Noting here that Disney finally updated their operations update page to say that the ticket usage window for impacted tickets will be extended to 9/26/2021.   The way they re-worded the first sentence is interesting.
> 
> *Partially used multi-day theme park tickets with usage window impacted by park closure, or date-specific theme park tickets purchased through June 6, 2020 with a valid use period beginning March 12, 2020 or later, will automatically be extended to use any date through September 26, 2021. If you are unable to visit by September 26, 2021, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.*
> 
> 
> The old language said:
> 
> *Unexpired multi-day theme park tickets with unused days, or date-specific theme park tickets with a valid use period beginning March 12, 2020 through the end of the actual closure period will automatically be extended to use any date through December 15, 2020. If you are unable to visit by December 15, 2020, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.*



What is interesting is that Disney stopped selling last week, but included June 6th...so it seems they will extend 3rd party sold.

Wonder if they will also count them for park reservations then.


----------



## bernina

Sandisw said:


> What is interesting is that Disney stopped selling last week, but included June 6th...so it seems they will extend 3rd party sold.
> 
> Wonder if they will also count them for park reservations then.



I noticed that too, interesting.


----------



## zemmer

I’m reading reports that Shades of Green has been told by Disney that they can sell tickets through close of business tomorrow (Friday). Maybe that plays into the June 6 wording?


----------



## dmband

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Noting here that Disney finally updated their operations update page to say that the ticket usage window for impacted tickets will be extended to 9/26/2021.   The way they re-worded the first sentence is interesting.
> 
> *Partially used multi-day theme park tickets with usage window impacted by park closure, or date-specific theme park tickets purchased through June 6, 2020 with a valid use period beginning March 12, 2020 or later, will automatically be extended to use any date through September 26, 2021. If you are unable to visit by September 26, 2021, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.*
> 
> 
> The old language said:
> 
> *Unexpired multi-day theme park tickets with unused days, or date-specific theme park tickets with a valid use period beginning March 12, 2020 through the end of the actual closure period will automatically be extended to use any date through December 15, 2020. If you are unable to visit by December 15, 2020, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.*


Once again, would be nice if they extended military tickets since most military families are far more limited on when they can go compared to a typical family.
reservation Cancelled and no way to rebook by the 12/18/20 cut off because Disney will not allow it, let alone deployments and other stuff that impacts a planning, yet no extension 
Credit is a kick in the face since you would have to upgrade at the gate, this standing in line and no way to book fp+ once it returns


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Disney is back to sending generic closure emails again it seems.  Received the email below last night.  I have a few reservations in June so not sure which one this is tied to, although I think it's probably one I have checking in 6/20.  I’m also not sure if I call I can actually re-book as it suggests, or this is just generic leftover text from before the all stop on new reservations last week?

_*Important: Disney Resort Hotel Closures*
In keeping with our focus on the well-being of our Guests and Cast Members during these rapidly changing times, Disney Resort hotels and theme parks at Walt Disney World Resort are currently closed until further notice.

Your upcoming travel dates are impacted by these closures. You have the option to modify or cancel your Disney Resort hotel reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company package up to your original check-in date. If no action is taken, we will process any refund due to your original form of payment if a payment had been made. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your Travel Professional. Note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as nonrefundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages.

*If you wish to reschedule your vacation for a later time this year, please call 407-939-4251* or your Travel Professional.

Rest assured, we will continue to monitor the situation and make timely decisions based on expert guidance. For the latest information, please visit  *DisneyWorld.com/Updates*.

We thank you for your continued understanding, and we hope to see ya real soon!_


----------



## dachsie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Noting here that Disney finally updated their operations update page to say that the ticket usage window for impacted tickets will be extended to 9/26/2021.   The way they re-worded the first sentence is interesting.
> 
> *Partially used multi-day theme park tickets with usage window impacted by park closure, or date-specific theme park tickets purchased through June 6, 2020 with a valid use period beginning March 12, 2020 or later, will automatically be extended to use any date through September 26, 2021. If you are unable to visit by September 26, 2021, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.*
> 
> 
> The old language said:
> 
> *Unexpired multi-day theme park tickets with unused days, or date-specific theme park tickets with a valid use period beginning March 12, 2020 through the end of the actual closure period will automatically be extended to use any date through December 15, 2020. If you are unable to visit by December 15, 2020, you may apply the value of a wholly unused ticket toward the purchase of a ticket for a future date.*


Ok, here is where I am confused.  I have park tickets for my 11/28-12/5 trip.  I did buy them before Covid.  I also have the expiration date above now.  Will that be reversed?  My tickets don't necessarily fall into the above category.  I am hoping not as I may move my trip to April for my birthday.


----------



## Marthasor

dachsie said:


> Ok, here is where I am confused.  I have park tickets for my 11/28-12/5 trip.  I did buy them before Covid.  I also have the expiration date above now.  Will that be reversed?  My tickets don't necessarily fall into the above category.  I am hoping not as I may move my trip to April for my birthday.



Your tickets fall under the category, "date-specific theme park tickets purchased through June 6, 2020 with a valid use period beginning March 12, 2020 or later", so you qualify for the September 26, 2021 extension.  You should be good for an April 2021 birthday trip!


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

dmband said:


> Once again, would be nice if they extended military tickets since most military families are far more limited on when they can go compared to a typical family.
> reservation Cancelled and no way to rebook by the 12/18/20 cut off because Disney will not allow it, let alone deployments and other stuff that impacts a planning, yet no extension
> Credit is a kick in the face since you would have to upgrade at the gate, this standing in line and no way to book fp+ once it returns


Yeah, that's what I don't get. They canceled all ADRs to make it fair for everyone, they extend the dates on tickets...including 3 rd party now. They are refunding park hopper ( Salute tickets have PH included ). We can use the tickets for trips next year IF the Military Salute is approved and pay the difference in price. BUT, we have to go to Guest Services to do so and tickets sold at GS will be taxed.


----------



## Herding_Cats

My "balance due" on my late-August recovery/free dining package has been updated to reflect the 35% room discount.  I have not received a new confirmation email from disney yet, and my tickets are still showing as park hoppers.  My resort and room category are unchanged.  So that stuff is being processed now......


----------



## GirlDreamer

P'colaBeachBum said:


> Yeah, that's what I don't get. They canceled all ADRs to make it fair for everyone, they extend the dates on tickets...including 3 rd party now. They are refunding park hopper ( Salute tickets have PH included ). We can use the tickets for trips next year IF the Military Salute is approved and pay the difference in price. BUT, we have to go to Guest Services to do so and tickets sold at GS will be taxed.



That's the first time I've seen anyone say they're refunding park hoppers. I'd be interested to see if they'll offer partial refunds on the UK tickets as they only sell tickets that has everything included (park hopper, memory maker, waterparks). Hopefully there'll be more things available by the time I go in September, but you never know.


----------



## Milo247

Herding_Cats said:


> My "balance due" on my late-August recovery/free dining package has been updated to reflect the 35% room discount.  I have not received a new confirmation email from disney yet, and my tickets are still showing as park hoppers.  My resort and room category are unchanged.  So that stuff is being processed now......



was this online? We have paid off our July trip, but our daughter and her friends have not paid off their trip and we’re not able to see their balance.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Milo247 said:


> was this online? We have paid off our July trip, but our daughter and her friends have not paid off their trip and we’re not able to see their balance.



Yes.  But NOT through the MDE app.  I got it through going through the website, logging in, and looking at my plans.


----------



## Milo247

Herding_Cats said:


> Yes.  But NOT through the MDE app.  I got it through going through the website, logging in, and looking at my plans.



Thank you! I will let her know to check.


----------



## pam95

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Disney is back to sending generic closure emails again it seems.  Received the email below last night.  I have a few reservations in June so not sure which one this is tied to, although I think it's probably one I have checking in 6/20.  I’m also not sure if I call I can actually re-book as it suggests, or this is just generic leftover text from before the all stop on new reservations last week?
> 
> _*Important: Disney Resort Hotel Closures*
> In keeping with our focus on the well-being of our Guests and Cast Members during these rapidly changing times, Disney Resort hotels and theme parks at Walt Disney World Resort are currently closed until further notice.
> 
> Your upcoming travel dates are impacted by these closures. You have the option to modify or cancel your Disney Resort hotel reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company package up to your original check-in date. If no action is taken, we will process any refund due to your original form of payment if a payment had been made. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your Travel Professional. Note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as nonrefundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages.
> 
> *If you wish to reschedule your vacation for a later time this year, please call 407-939-4251* or your Travel Professional.
> 
> Rest assured, we will continue to monitor the situation and make timely decisions based on expert guidance. For the latest information, please visit  *DisneyWorld.com/Updates*.
> 
> We thank you for your continued understanding, and we hope to see ya real soon!_


I got this email too (June trip) and I’m wondering if I should call based on the rescheduling language.  Anyone had success getting a reservation modification over the phone based on this email?


----------



## Marthasor

pam95 said:


> I got this email too (June trip) and I’m wondering if I should call based on the rescheduling language.  Anyone had success getting a reservation modification over the phone based on this email?



Yes, they began offering modifications for guests booked June 5 - June 21 this morning.  You can re-book for July 11 - December 31, 2020, but they currently are only offering DVC resorts and Ft. W for the modifications.  If interested and your check-in date is between June 5 - June 21, I would give them a call!


----------



## pam95

Marthasor said:


> Yes, they began offering modifications for guests booked June 5 - June 21 this morning.  You can re-book for July 11 - December 31, 2020, but they currently are only offering DVC resorts and Ft. W for the modifications.  If interested and your check-in date is between June 5 - June 21, I would give them a call!


Thank you!!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I mostly think Disney has handled all of this reasonably well. I’d love to have quicker info for sure, but most of the policies have been guest friendly and most guests haven’t been financially wronged (obviously just my opinion, you don’t have to agree). They’ll get a pass for me on most things as I’m sure it’s incredibly complicated.  Heck, we’re going through the same uncertainty and lack of information in nearly anything else we do - kids sports seasons, camps, local pool, school that starts back in 60 days, etc - so in some ways this isn’t any different.

But an email that says the theme parks are closed until further notice (which isn’t true) and I can call to modify my reservation (only to learn just FW and cash DVC are options) seems unnecessarily sloppy.  Not really sure why they would do that and put their phone CMs through the likely guest aggravation and confusion?   Feels like I’m missing something.


----------



## MomOTwins

Would be very interested if anyone here with the 35% off (formerly free dining) with a check in date before June 21 could tell me if they are able to keep that discount when rebooking.  Or if you were given any other discount options (e.g. Fun & Sun discount) for the new dates. We have a stay in August that I would love to modify due to them cancelling water parks (which we had planned on visiting for two days in our trip).  But not if modification means I have to pay rack rate...


----------



## Davey Jones II

Any info about how the reservations-only system (for visiting the theme parks) will work? BTW, I said back in April that reservations-only was the way to go.


----------



## asafko

We are trying to decide whether to keep our Poly reservation (with park hoppers) for July 27th-8/3.  Is it safe to assume park hoppers will not be a thing?  That would be a big negative for me in terms of making the decision.  Is there any idea what the capacity limits will be in the beginning?  Being that there won't be fast passes, that is also something we need to consider.  Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## cakebaker

asafko said:


> We are trying to decide whether to keep our Poly reservation (with park hoppers) for July 27th-8/3.  Is it safe to assume park hoppers will not be a thing?  That would be a big negative for me in terms of making the decision.  Is there any idea what the capacity limits will be in the beginning?  Being that there won't be fast passes, that is also something we need to consider.  Thanks so much for any help!


No one knows those answers. I’d sit back and wait and not base any decision on rumors and opinions.


----------



## FatBambi

asafko said:


> We are trying to decide whether to keep our Poly reservation (with park hoppers) for July 27th-8/3.  Is it safe to assume park hoppers will not be a thing?  That would be a big negative for me in terms of making the decision.  Is there any idea what the capacity limits will be in the beginning?  Being that there won't be fast passes, that is also something we need to consider.  Thanks so much for any help!


There aren't any official answers to those yet. We're July 25th - 31st, and aren't budging until they pry our vacation from our fingers. I will say Bob Chapek said in an interview last week that he anticipated much shorter wait times for the people fortunate enough to get a reservation, but other than that speculation by him, everything is guesswork.


----------



## brockash

asafko said:


> We are trying to decide whether to keep our Poly reservation (with park hoppers) for July 27th-8/3.  Is it safe to assume park hoppers will not be a thing?  That would be a big negative for me in terms of making the decision.  Is there any idea what the capacity limits will be in the beginning?  Being that there won't be fast passes, that is also something we need to consider.  Thanks so much for any help!


Honestly I'm not sure capacity limits will really tell you much in terms of lines.  Staffing numbers are going to play a huge part in that and I can't imagine Disney will ever release that.


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> Honestly I'm not sure capacity limits will really tell you much in terms of lines.  Staffing numbers are going to play a huge part in that and I can't imagine Disney will ever release that.


Social distancing will be the big issue.  At universal it was fairly empty in terms of crowd but because of social distancing the attractions were loading only at maybe 50% capacity


----------



## brockash

FatBambi said:


> There aren't any official answers to those yet. We're July 25th - 31st, and aren't budging until they pry our vacation from our fingers. I will say Bob Chapek said in an interview last week that he anticipated much shorter wait times for the people fortunate enough to get a reservation, but other than that speculation by him, everything is guesswork.


I wouldn't put much comfort in anything he's stating.  I think the general consensus has been that for those "lucky enough" to get a chance to get in will be again lucky if at best lines are about the same.  They're not going to fully staff and then you have to think of the extra cleaning/spacing between guests etc.  Most likely those "most fortunate guests" will find wait times longer than usual for the time of year they're going.


----------



## FatBambi

brockash said:


> I wouldn't put much comfort in anything he's stating.  I think the general consensus has been that for those "lucky enough" to get a chance to get in will be again lucky if at best lines are about the same.  They're not going to fully staff and then you have to think of the extra cleaning/spacing between guests etc.  Most likely those "most fortunate guests" will find wait times longer than usual for the time of year they're going.


Not taking comfort in anything, just stating that the only thing that's been said by anyone at Disney is that one statement which I said was speculation on his part.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

So, according to the new language on the operations page, any ticket purchased through tomorrow will automatically be extended to Sept. 2021? I currently have two linked tickets on my Disney reservation and I need to purchase one more ticket for one of my kids. I'm kicking myself for not purchasing it before they stopped sales. But now I'm wondering if I should just go ahead and purchase my last ticket from a third party vendor because it will automatically be good through Sept. 2021. Of course, I don't know if Disney will let me link it to my reservation when they start allowing modifications....


----------



## bernina

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> So, according to the new language on the operations page, any ticket purchased through tomorrow will automatically be extended to Sept. 2021? I currently have two linked tickets on my Disney reservation and I need to purchase one more ticket for one of my kids. I'm kicking myself for not purchasing it before they stopped sales. But now I'm wondering if I should just go ahead and purchase my last ticket from a third party vendor because it will automatically be good through Sept. 2021. Of course, I don't know if Disney will let me link it to my reservation when they start allowing modifications....



Are any third party vendors still selling?


----------



## lanejudy

MomOTwins said:


> Would be very interested if anyone here with the 35% off (formerly free dining) with a check in date before June 21 could tell me if they are able to keep that discount when rebooking.


I think I read a report on the Resorts Forum that someone was able to move it this afternoon.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Sandisw said:


> What is interesting is that Disney stopped selling last week, but included June 6th...so it seems they will extend 3rd party sold.
> 
> Wonder if they will also count them for park reservations then.


I spoke to someone on chat last night that said it doesn't matter where the tickets were purchased as long as they are attached to the reservation they will count....hoping this is true but you know how that goes...lol


----------



## Ariel 1715

bernina said:


> Are any third party vendors still selling?


None that I am aware of. I know government tickets were stopped and so were Undercover tourist. Someone said you can get them at BJ's but I am not sure of that...


----------



## Marthasor

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I mostly think Disney has handled all of this reasonably well. I’d love to have quicker info for sure, but most of the policies have been guest friendly and most guests haven’t been financially wronged (obviously just my opinion, you don’t have to agree). They’ll get a pass for me on most things as I’m sure it’s incredibly complicated.  Heck, we’re going through the same uncertainty and lack of information in nearly anything else we do - kids sports seasons, camps, local pool, school that starts back in 60 days, etc - so in some ways this isn’t any different.
> 
> *But an email that says the theme parks are closed until further notice (which isn’t true) and I can call to modify my reservation (only to learn just FW and cash DVC are options) seems unnecessarily sloppy.*  Not really sure why they would do that and put their phone CMs through the likely guest aggravation and confusion?   Feels like I’m missing something.



I agree with you.  I'm not sure why they didn't put a few more details in the e-mail - date parameters and the resorts that could be booked.  It would have saved CMs and guests a lot of time and aggravation (and I'm sure TAs as well).  It felt like they were trying to be tight-lipped, but the details got out pretty quickly on social media, so I'm not sure what the point of keeping it under wraps was.  Maybe because resort options could change day-by-day?  I don't know.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Social distancing will be the big issue.  At universal it was fairly empty in terms of crowd but because of social distancing the attractions were loading only at maybe 50% capacity



It will be especially hard to social distance when guests are looking for cover during thunderstorms.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> It will be especially hard to social distance when guests are looking for cover during thunderstorms.


Yeah,  there will probably be cm denying entrance into stores


----------



## Sandisw

lovethattink said:


> It will be especially hard to social distance when guests are looking for cover during thunderstorms.



Note to self...don’t pack white shirts for August trip!


----------



## Llama mama

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah,  there will probably be cm denying entrance into stores


Geez the CM‘s in general will most likely have more responsibilities, if they have to block that! Heaven help them.


----------



## WEDWDW

I think it would be so cool if Disney did for their Cast Members what Sephora at Disney Springs is doing.


----------



## soniam

lovethattink said:


> It will be especially hard to social distance when guests are looking for cover during thunderstorms.



Definitely need to be prepared with rain gear, ie umbrellas, ponchos, and be prepared to get somewhat wet.


----------



## Djscarlette

MomOTwins said:


> Would be very interested if anyone here with the 35% off (formerly free dining) with a check in date before June 21 could tell me if they are able to keep that discount when rebooking.  Or if you were given any other discount options (e.g. Fun & Sun discount) for the new dates. We have a stay in August that I would love to modify due to them cancelling water parks (which we had planned on visiting for two days in our trip).  But not if modification means I have to pay rack rate...



You should be able to keep your 35% discount if you modify your dates if you originally had the Summer Recovery Free Dining offer.


----------



## Djscarlette

WEDWDW said:


> I think it would be so cool if Disney did for their Cast Members what Sephora at Disney Springs is doing.
> View attachment 499348


This is a good idea! The hospital I work in should do this.


----------



## randumb0

I heard the crowds at Universal were pretty light. I wonder if Disney will have a similar experience


----------



## MomOTwins

lanejudy said:


> I think I read a report on the Resorts Forum that someone was able to move it this afternoon.





Djscarlette said:


> You should be able to keep your 35% discount if you modify your dates if you originally had the Summer Recovery Free Dining offer.



Phew, thanks!  I was nervous because before the announcements they weren’t letting anyone modify free dining packages and was worried it’d be the same with the 35%. In addition to changing dates I would also like to change resort from CBR to a crescent lake or MK area resort if we can given skyliner may be closed—would be nice to have boats or walking as an option instead if buses—but I could see why they might not want to give us 35% off a more expensive resort.


----------



## Avery&Todd

I know we keep hearing that folks are getting refunds on their dining plans, and some are getting an additional 35% off while others are not.

I have APs for DH and I, but they have not been activated, since they were bought in early spring in anticipation for youngest DSs HS graduation trip in June which was cancelled (by us) and we moved it to December.

So, we also purchased 7-day park hoppers for our 2 "adult" boys to be used for this trip.  

I haven't seen where anyone has gotten a refund for their park hoppers or have I missed something??

I'm *fingers crossing* that they haven't started refunding the park hopper parts because they're trying to figure out how to get them to work with still making park reservations.    

I'm also wondering out loud how IF the rumors about them keeping the MNSSHP party affects having tickets to that party mean that you can make reservation for say Epcot that morning but bc the party takes a special ticket that you can then "hop" to MK that night OR if that means you are "stuck" at MK for the whole day?? 

and my last wondering out loud is about this statement on the Disney page:   https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/



Does that mean that since we're DVC and have a DVC reservation that *perhaps* I could add a dining plan, IF they open them up???  I mean, IS there such a thing as a "Disney dining plan that is NOT included in a package"???  What would that be exactly?

Thanks for humoring my ramblings..

Just sitting here patiently waiting for Disney to announce their next move....and tying to keep the obsessive planner in me under control...


----------



## lanejudy

The dining plan has only ever been available with a package, and it is no longer offered.

The rest of your questions are very much “wait and see.”  With a December trip, I expect a LOT of changes between now and then.  What happens this summer may no longer be true for Dec.


----------



## yulilin3

Avery&Todd said:


> I know we keep hearing that folks are getting refunds on their dining plans, and some are getting an additional 35% off while others are not.
> 
> I have APs for DH and I, but they have not been activated, since they were bought in early spring in anticipation for youngest DSs HS graduation trip in June which was cancelled (by us) and we moved it to December.
> 
> So, we also purchased 7-day park hoppers for our 2 "adult" boys to be used for this trip.
> 
> I haven't seen where anyone has gotten a refund for their park hoppers or have I missed something??
> 
> I'm *fingers crossing* that they haven't started refunding the park hopper parts because they're trying to figure out how to get them to work with still making park reservations.
> 
> I'm also wondering out loud how IF the rumors about them keeping the MNSSHP party affects having tickets to that party mean that you can make reservation for say Epcot that morning but bc the party takes a special ticket that you can then "hop" to MK that night OR if that means you are "stuck" at MK for the whole day??
> 
> and my last wondering out loud is about this statement on the Disney page:   https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/
> 
> View attachment 499422
> 
> Does that mean that since we're DVC and have a DVC reservation that *perhaps* I could add a dining plan, IF they open them up???  I mean, IS there such a thing as a "Disney dining plan that is NOT included in a package"???  What would that be exactly?
> 
> Thanks for humoring my ramblings..
> 
> Just sitting here patiently waiting for Disney to announce their next move....and tying to keep the obsessive planner in me under control...


merged you with the existing thread


----------



## Avery&Todd

lanejudy said:


> The dining plan has only ever been available with a package, and it is no longer offered.
> 
> The rest of your questions are very much “wait and see.”  With a December trip, I expect a LOT of changes between now and then.  What happens this summer may no longer be true for Dec.



So our August (and Dec) trips are both DVC and literally just days before they shut down dining plans, I was going to buy a Deluxe Dining Plan to add on to our August trip but would that have changed my "points only reservation" into a "package"??


----------



## soniam

Avery&Todd said:


> I know we keep hearing that folks are getting refunds on their dining plans, and some are getting an additional 35% off while others are not.
> 
> I have APs for DH and I, but they have not been activated, since they were bought in early spring in anticipation for youngest DSs HS graduation trip in June which was cancelled (by us) and we moved it to December.
> 
> So, we also purchased 7-day park hoppers for our 2 "adult" boys to be used for this trip.
> 
> I haven't seen where anyone has gotten a refund for their park hoppers or have I missed something??
> 
> I'm *fingers crossing* that they haven't started refunding the park hopper parts because they're trying to figure out how to get them to work with still making park reservations.
> 
> I'm also wondering out loud how IF the rumors about them keeping the MNSSHP party affects having tickets to that party mean that you can make reservation for say Epcot that morning but bc the party takes a special ticket that you can then "hop" to MK that night OR if that means you are "stuck" at MK for the whole day??
> 
> and my last wondering out loud is about this statement on the Disney page:   https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/
> 
> View attachment 499422
> 
> Does that mean that since we're DVC and have a DVC reservation that *perhaps* I could add a dining plan, IF they open them up???  I mean, IS there such a thing as a "Disney dining plan that is NOT included in a package"???  What would that be exactly?
> 
> Thanks for humoring my ramblings..
> 
> Just sitting here patiently waiting for Disney to announce their next move....and tying to keep the obsessive planner in me under control...



Like others have said, no official word on park hopper refunds. There have been rumors that people were told it would happen, but I haven't heard of anyone actually getting a refund. Disney has not announced that they will or won't allow park hopping. Also, I have an AP voucher, but my husband and son have park hoppers from Undercover Tourist. If they cancel park hopping, I don't know if we will get a refund from Disney or UT. So where you got your tickets could make a difference for park hopper refunds. This is all TBD though. No announcements yet.


----------



## lanejudy

Avery&Todd said:


> So our August (and Dec) trips are both DVC and literally just days before they shut down dining plans, I was going to buy a Deluxe Dining Plan to add on to our August trip but would that have changed my "points only reservation" into a "package"??


No not a regular package.  It was allowed to add a dining plan with a DVC points booking.  If you had added it, it would have been canceled.  The dining plan is no longer available for anyone.


----------



## tzeitel

WEDWDW said:


> I think it would be so cool if Disney did for their Cast Members what Sephora at Disney Springs is doing.
> View attachment 499348


What are they doing?


----------



## AntJulie

tzeitel said:


> What are they doing?


It looks like they are wearing a button with a picture/photo of their face without a mask.


----------



## CarolynFH

AntJulie said:


> It looks like they are wearing a button with a picture/photo of their face without a mask.


Ah, what a great idea!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Sharing an e-mail I just received:

*Subject:  Action Required before returning to the magic.*



Returning to a World of Magic

Though some of our experiences have changed, the magic never fades. It never wavers. And it’s still waiting for you to come and experience it. That’s why we are excited about your upcoming stay at a Disney Resort hotel. 

But to help you confirm if now is still the right time for your visit, *please review the following operational updates and click the REVIEW AND CONFIRM button at the bottom of this eMail to confirm, modify or cancel your upcoming visit.*

Here are a few of the changes:

*HEALTH AND SAFETY MEASURES*

While visiting Walt Disney World Resort, all Guests ages 2 and older—along with all Cast Members—will be required to wear face coverings. To learn more about this and other measures we have put in place, visit *here*.

*THEME PARKS & EXPERIENCES*

Our Theme Parks and Water Parks will still be closed during your travel dates. However, Disney Springs is currently in a phased re-opening with many retail and dining locations ready to welcome you.  For more information on locations open at Disney Springs, please visit *here*.

*RESORTS*

Many Disney Resort benefits and amenities may be temporarily unavailable. Select Disney Deluxe Villa Resorts and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground will be open during your travel dates but other Disney Resort hotels will remain closed. Check *here *for the latest details.

If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel reservation. And if you have a room and theme park ticket package, we can help modify that too. You can choose to modify your plans when you click the *REVIEW AND CONFIRM* button below.

*DINING*

During your stay, dining locations and experiences may be limited to manage capacity and foster physical distancing. To learn more about available dining options, visit *here*.

*TRANSPORTATION*

Resort transportation around property will be available in limited capacity to allow for physical distancing. Also, if you are arriving via Orlando International Airport, you may still take advantage of Disney’s Magical Express Service. *Details here*.

We know a stay here during this time will be different. But the world needs magic now more than ever. And we can’t wait to have you here with us. Hope to see you real soon!

Let us help you determine if now is the right time for your visit. *Learn more about your options and how to take action by clicking the button below.* 

*Response requested by June 12, 2020*.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Here's the Resorts link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


----------



## vinotinto

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Sharing an e-mail I just received:
> 
> *Subject:  Action Required before returning to the magic.
> 
> Returning to a World of Magic*
> _*Though some of our experiences have changed, the magic never fades. It never wavers. And it’s still waiting for you to come and experience it. That’s why we are excited about your upcoming stay at a Disney Resort hotel.
> 
> But to help you confirm if now is still the right time for your visit, please review the following operational updates and click the REVIEW AND CONFIRM button at the bottom of this eMail to confirm, modify or cancel your upcoming visit.
> 
> Here are a few of the changes:
> 
> HEALTH AND SAFETY MEASURES
> 
> While visiting Walt Disney World Resort, all Guests ages 2 and older—along with all Cast Members—will be required to wear face coverings. To learn more about this and other measures we have put in place, visit here.
> 
> THEME PARKS & EXPERIENCES
> 
> Our Theme Parks and Water Parks will still be closed during your travel dates. However, Disney Springs is currently in a phased re-opening with many retail and dining locations ready to welcome you.  For more information on locations open at Disney Springs, please visit here.
> 
> RESORTS
> 
> Many Disney Resort benefits and amenities may be temporarily unavailable. Select Disney Deluxe Villa Resorts and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground will be open during your travel dates but other Disney Resort hotels will remain closed. Check here for the latest details.
> 
> If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel reservation. And if you have a room and theme park ticket package, we can help modify that too. You can choose to modify your plans when you click the REVIEW AND CONFIRM button below.
> 
> DINING
> 
> During your stay, dining locations and experiences may be limited to manage capacity and foster physical distancing. To learn more about available dining options, visit here.
> 
> TRANSPORTATION
> 
> Resort transportation around property will be available in limited capacity to allow for physical distancing. Also, if you are arriving via Orlando International Airport, you may still take advantage of Disney’s Magical Express Service. Details here.
> 
> We know a stay here during this time will be different. But the world needs magic now more than ever. And we can’t wait to have you here with us. Hope to see you real soon!
> 
> Let us help you determine if now is the right time for your visit. Learn more about your options and how to take action by clicking the button below. *_
> 
> *Response requested by June 12, 2020.*


Is this for one of your June or early July stays?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

vinotinto said:


> Is this for one of your June or early July stays?



Lol - I don't know (I have several resort stays for both June and July, I went a little crazy booking backups to backups).


----------



## zemmer

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Sharing an e-mail I just received:
> 
> *Subject:  Action Required before returning to the magic.
> 
> Returning to a World of Magic*
> _*Though some of our experiences have changed, the magic never fades. It never wavers. And it’s still waiting for you to come and experience it. That’s why we are excited about your upcoming stay at a Disney Resort hotel.
> 
> But to help you confirm if now is still the right time for your visit, please review the following operational updates and click the REVIEW AND CONFIRM button at the bottom of this eMail to confirm, modify or cancel your upcoming visit.
> 
> Here are a few of the changes:
> 
> HEALTH AND SAFETY MEASURES
> 
> While visiting Walt Disney World Resort, all Guests ages 2 and older—along with all Cast Members—will be required to wear face coverings. To learn more about this and other measures we have put in place, visit here.
> 
> THEME PARKS & EXPERIENCES
> 
> Our Theme Parks and Water Parks will still be closed during your travel dates. However, Disney Springs is currently in a phased re-opening with many retail and dining locations ready to welcome you.  For more information on locations open at Disney Springs, please visit here.
> 
> RESORTS
> 
> Many Disney Resort benefits and amenities may be temporarily unavailable. Select Disney Deluxe Villa Resorts and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground will be open during your travel dates but other Disney Resort hotels will remain closed. Check here for the latest details.
> 
> If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel reservation. And if you have a room and theme park ticket package, we can help modify that too. You can choose to modify your plans when you click the REVIEW AND CONFIRM button below.
> 
> DINING
> 
> During your stay, dining locations and experiences may be limited to manage capacity and foster physical distancing. To learn more about available dining options, visit here.
> 
> TRANSPORTATION
> 
> Resort transportation around property will be available in limited capacity to allow for physical distancing. Also, if you are arriving via Orlando International Airport, you may still take advantage of Disney’s Magical Express Service. Details here.
> 
> We know a stay here during this time will be different. But the world needs magic now more than ever. And we can’t wait to have you here with us. Hope to see you real soon!
> 
> Let us help you determine if now is the right time for your visit. Learn more about your options and how to take action by clicking the button below. *_
> 
> *Response requested by June 12, 2020.*


I got the same email for my June 24-27 ASMo free dining recovery package.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

We just got the email and slightly worded differently since we have a travel agent. It’s for our July 1-3rd trip


----------



## Ecomommy09

Crazy!  I'm excited to finally see some news

I'm not crazy about no in-room babysitting.  I guess it's for the best.  

I bet some people will bail now that Stormalong bay is closed.

I'm fine with the cleaning schedule. 

Of course, no telling if we will still get to go.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI, I updated my post above so the links are active and the boding is correct per the e-mail.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

zemmer said:


> I got the same email for my June 24-27 ASMo free dining recovery package.



Got the same email for the same dates, same recovery package and the same resort


----------



## reliev

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Sharing an e-mail I just received:
> 
> *Subject:  Action Required before returning to the magic.
> 
> 
> Response requested by June 12, 2020*.


just got the same was going to post it beat me to it mine is for 4th of July weekend.


----------



## IluvMGM

Interesting. A bit more info, but still way too many unknowns. LOL


----------



## GADisneyDad14

reliev said:


> just got the same was going to post it beat me to it mine is for 4th of July weekend.



Just curious if you don't mind, DVC or resort and when is your check-out date?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

@vinotinto - Update, I just clicked the "Review and Confirm" button..... it is for a resort stay ending 7/5. 

I'll let you figure that out.


----------



## TJA

I got the email too.  I'm anxious to see if we can modify online after hitting review and confirm button.  Meaning I'd like to change the dates to August.  Although I was initially waiting for AP discounts to book my August dates - ugh.  I have 2 reservations, so I'll have to see which one this email pertains to.  Off to click the links and read the details....


----------



## chad_1138

July 5-17, POP, still waiting...


----------



## reliev

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just curious if you don't mind, DVC or resort and when is your check-out date?


Polynesian July 3-5th I want to say a resort. DVC after we upgrade a house that show has me thinking of Aulani lol and no worries I love data


----------



## MinnieMSue

GADisneyDad14 said:


> @vinotinto - Update, I just clicked the "Review and Confirm" button..... it is for a resort stay ending 7/5.
> 
> I'll let you figure that out.



so to me it looks like if you are staying at a non-dvc resort you will have to pay the difference to change to one of the open ones. I really hope this doesn’t happen to us in September when we are scheduled at Pop. I guess we will change to Universal if so because I can prob stay at an express pass included hotel for cheaper than a DVC resort. We can always Uber to the Disney Halloween party from universal.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Update.....

When I click on "Review & Confirm" it shows the confirmation number and details of my reservation (which as a reminder has a check-out date of 7/5).  My options include:

*I’m still planning on coming*

_Many Disney Resort benefits and amenities may be temporarily unavailable. Select Disney Deluxe Villa Resorts and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground will be open during your travel dates but other Disney Resort hotels will remain closed._
_If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel reservation. And if you have a room and theme park ticket package, we can help modify that too._
_Once you select "Continue", we will validate your selection and provide next steps._
_
*I’m planning on modifying my reservation*_

_If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel reservation. And if you have a room and theme park ticket package, we can help modify that, too. Note, due to system updates, online modifications are currently unavailable._
_After choosing this option, we will validate your selection then provide next steps._
_
*I’m planning on cancelling my reservation*_

_Please note, additional action will be required to cancel your reservation online._
_After choosing this option we will validate your selection then provide next steps._


----------



## figment5

I guess the real question is, are they making you pay the difference to modify if your resort is not open?


----------



## zemmer

figment5 said:


> I guess the real question is, are they making you pay the difference to modify if your resort is not open?


Looks like they ARE if you choose different dates. If you choose your original dates, they’re moving you for no extra cost.


----------



## Bjn10

figment5 said:


> I guess the real question is, are they making you pay the difference to modify if your resort is not open?



Someone just posted in the resorts reopening forum a TA communication its worth a read


----------



## katyringo

What is still confusing is what resorts are opening once the parks open.


----------



## MinnieMSue

I see that they are moving you at no additional cost if you don’t want to change dates. That is a good thing to see. I have to say this is one of the most interesting things I have seen evolve at Disney. (Prob after the change to FP+). Since I have a potential backup plan to change to the dark side if necessary I don’t have too much stress. I am enjoying watching this whole thing evolve.


----------



## katyringo

Bjn10 said:


> Someone just posted in the resorts reopening forum a TA communication its worth a read


 Do you have a link? Having trouble finding jt


----------



## Bjn10

katyringo said:


> Do you have a link? Having trouble finding jt


https://www.disboards.com/threads/resort-change-by-disney.3802935/post-61974773


----------



## wilkydelts

I got one for our CBR one night stay on June 23 but I have not gotten one for our one night stay July 4 at Yacht Club.


----------



## Jacq7414

wilkydelts said:


> I got one for our CBR one night stay on June 23 but I have not gotten one for our one night stay July 4 at Yacht Club.


Did you see that Stormalong Bay is going to be closed during the initial reopening.


----------



## wilkydelts

Yes, I did thanks.
Can anyone tell me what happens if I click Continue at the bottom of the page with “I still plan to attend” clicked. Does that lock me into something or just let me see what options I can change to since CBR is closed?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

wilkydelts said:


> Yes, I did thanks.
> Can anyone tell me what happens if I click Continue at the bottom of the page with “I still plan to attend” clicked. Does that lock me into something or just let me see what options I can change to since CBR is closed?



It locks you into a choice and says you’ll be contacted.

Don’t ask how I know.

I assumed from the text it would lead to another menu, but it doesn’t.


----------



## reliev

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It locks you into a choice and says you’ll be contacted.
> 
> Don’t ask how I know.


ahh good to know il bug sean it says I need to contact him anyway


----------



## Rosanne

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It locks you into a choice and says you’ll be contacted.
> 
> Don’t ask how I know.
> 
> I assumed from the text it would lead to another menu, but it doesn’t.


I had July 1-5 and got to the page and haven't clicked on the choice. Do you know if we still have a 5 day cancellation window if what they tell us isn't appealing or are we truly stuck?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rosanne said:


> I had July 1-5 and got to the page and haven't clicked on the choice. Do you know if we still have a 5 day cancellation window if what they tell us isn't appealing or are we truly stuck?



Do you have a package or room only reservation?


----------



## Rosanne

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Do you have a package or room only reservation?


Room only. My tickets are separate and I never had dining.


----------



## constanze

Question--We have a package-- and our trip starts July 19th---So our balance is due soon. If we pay our balance, and we find out in a few weeks that --for example we won't have access to any of the parks, so we want to cancel---will we get a full refund---? I'm trying to understand if the refund policy will apply to us. Our reservation was never adjusted or moved. This has been our original reservation from the beginning.


----------



## Leigh L

constanze said:


> Question--We have a package-- and our trip starts July 19th---So our balance is due soon. If we pay our balance, and we find out in a few weeks that --for example we won't have access to any of the parks, so we want to cancel---will we get a full refund---? I'm trying to understand if the refund policy will apply to us. Our reservation was never adjusted or moved. This has been our original reservation from the beginning.



From this tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269392917724049410"Disney now says it is waiving change/cancellation fees up to the date of check-in through Oct. 3.  Previously the wording said "reservations with arrivals through the closure period."

It's on Disney's site somewhere, but now I can't find it.
Edit, it's embedded in the tweet I guess, when I clicked it from Twitter, it was a copy/paste image but the direct Disney link is there.


----------



## yulilin3

received same email. I have a CM 50% discounted room at CR for one night July 1st
I clicked I am still coming.
Lets see what happens


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rosanne said:


> Room only. My tickets are separate and I never had dining.



I ‘assume’ it’s still 5 days (or to rephrase, I hope it is!)


----------



## constanze

Thank you Leigh---That will definitely buy me some peace of mind. We really didn't want to cancel. But didn't want to commit a month out with knowing so little


----------



## Jenis

constanze said:


> Question--We have a package-- and our trip starts July 19th---So our balance is due soon. If we pay our balance, and we find out in a few weeks that --for example we won't have access to any of the parks, so we want to cancel---will we get a full refund---? I'm trying to understand if the refund policy will apply to us. Our reservation was never adjusted or moved. This has been our original reservation from the beginning.



Here it is on Disney's website https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/#modifications-cancellations-refunds


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if it was shared here already, if you click on each resort it will tell you what will be open and what not
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


----------



## bernina

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if it was shared here already, if you click on each resort it will tell you what will be open and what not
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/



I noticed it says pools (plural) for all of the resorts except Beach Club which says leisure pool only.


----------



## Jacq7414

bernina said:


> I noticed it says pools (plural) for all of the resorts except Beach Club which says leisure pool only.


SAB is closed for the initial reopeninf


----------



## yulilin3

Here's the new dining page https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine/


----------



## Elle :)

I’m really hoping storm along bay opens by late August. We booked our first trip there via rented DVC points.


----------



## mickey0624

Bjn10 said:


> Someone just posted in the resorts reopening forum a TA communication its worth a read


Was just on with a Disney rep and they said pools will have limited capacity so At any particular time if there is over a specific amount of Guests already in the pool you may be asked to use a different pool or to come back at a later time. This is a huge issue for us


----------



## dmband

Got the email asking to confirm my preopening stay.  Click the confirm and review button and it goes to a error page

yeah, I want to come stay with you when there is nothing to do lol


----------



## MomOTwins

Oh lord, going to be insanity to try to get a Topolino's reservations when they make them available  now that it's the only character dining spot in WDW, and only signature dinner outside of Disney Springs (I think?  Seems to be looking at the hotel lists).

Stormalong bay closure is a shocker.  BC/YC was our second choice if we are allowed to modify resorts.  That closure will probably now make it harder to book other resorts with nice pools... ugh

I can for sure live with every-other-day housekeeping.  Glad they did not do away with it altogether during a resort stay--clean fluffy towels are a hotel perk I can't live without on a summer WDW trip.

To clarify, modifications are only being permitted now for _pre-park-opening _stays, right?  I am on pins and needles waiting to modify my August rezzie as soon as I am able to *bites fingernails*.


----------



## Sandisw

I actually got the email to confirm my DVC VGF stay July 3 to 7.  Once I confirmed coming, because it was DVC already, my screen said confirmed,

So, even those at DVC resorts will be getting them.


----------



## Sandisw

MomOTwins said:


> Oh lord, going to be insanity to try to get a Topolino's reservations when they make them available  now that it's the only character dining spot in WDW, and only signature dinner outside of Disney Springs (I think?  Seems to be looking at the hotel lists).
> 
> Stormalong bay closure is a shocker.  BC/YC was our second choice if we are allowed to modify resorts.  That closure will probably now make it harder to book other resorts with nice pools... ugh
> 
> I can for sure live with every-other-day housekeeping.  Glad they did not do away with it altogether during a resort stay--clean fluffy towels are a hotel perk I can't live without on a summer WDW trip.
> 
> To clarify, modifications are only being permitted now for _pre-park-opening _stays, right?  I am on pins and needles waiting to modify my August rezzie as soon as I am able to *bites fingernails*.



Yes, right now they sent out the emails through July 4th check in.  Those will trips June 22nd to July 4th get to either change dates to a DVC or Ft Wilderness, and pay additional charge if applicable.

Or, keep dates, and then Disney will move you for free, but their choice where, not yours,  Or, of course, cancel.

Once they announce more resorts open, I assume that if they continue to give people the option to move for free with no date changes, it will be the same,,Disney choice.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Sandisw said:


> Yes, right now they sent out the emails through July 4th check in.  Those will trips June 22nd to July 4th get to either change dates to a DVC or Ft Wilderness, and pay additional charge if applicable.
> 
> Or, keep dates, and then Disney will move you for free, but their choice where, not yours,  Or, of course, cancel.
> 
> Once they announce more resorts open, I assume that if they continue to give people the option to move for free with no date changes, it will be the same,,Disney choice.


Okay so I got the email. I want to straight up cancel. If i click that confirm button can I cancel altogether and get my refund? Or do I still need to call?


----------



## MimiDee905

It depends what it says on your MDE.  We had a recovery reservation for June 25-30 and I went through the steps in the email to cancel and it said to go to "My Plans" on MDE to finish the cancellation process, but I didn't have the magical cancel button. It said on my MDE that to cancel I had to call.  I called around 9pm this evening and it took about 20 minutes. He moved our $200 deposit to our end-of-July trip. Fingers crossed that one works out.


----------



## Anna H

Let me get it all straight. Can people with August reservations modify yet? What's this about confirming or modifying by 6/12? Are modifications permitted for all reservations now?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Anna H said:


> Let me get it all straight. Can people with August reservations modify yet? What's this about confirming or modifying by 6/12? Are modifications permitted for all reservations now?



No, August resort folks are unable to modify anything right now.  Cancel, yes - modify, no.

The e-mails that went out yesterday were to stays through 7/4 or 7/5, if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## ultimatefans

GADisneyDad14 said:


> No, August resort folks are unable to modify anything right now.  Cancel, yes - modify, no.
> 
> The e-mails that went out yesterday were to stays through 7/4 or 7/5, if I’m not mistaken.


I have a reservation for 7/1 - 7/5 at CBR and have not received an email yet.  It is a package reservation with the summer room offer, tickets, no dining plan.  Did others in that category (non-recovery, no dining plan, non-DVC resort) receive an email yet?


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Seems as if our travel agent is having a bit of a difficulty confirming and moving us to a new hotel at a different date. Keeps discounting. But he will still be trying and here’s to hoping!


----------



## yulilin3

ultimatefans said:


> I have a reservation for 7/1 - 7/5 at CBR and have not received an email yet.  It is a package reservation with the summer room offer, tickets, no dining plan.  Did others in that category (non-recovery, no dining plan, non-DVC resort) receive an email yet?


did you check the spam/promotion folder?


----------



## yulilin3

Zeus'Headache said:


> Seems as if our travel agent is having a bit of a difficulty confirming and moving us to a new hotel at a different date. Keeps discounting. But he will still be trying and here’s to hoping!


I feel for all the TA trying so hard right now, this is nuts


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

I feel like I'm late to the party. If Disney chooses the resort for you, can you cancel if you don't want that resort? Get a refund? or is it too early to know at this point.


----------



## ultimatefans

yulilin3 said:


> did you check the spam/promotion folder?


I did check there, unfortunately still nothing.  I’ve received them about canceled dining reservations but that’s it.


----------



## yulilin3

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I feel like I'm late to the party. If Disney chooses the resort for you, can you cancel if you don't want that resort? Get a refund? or is it too early to know at this point.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/#modifications-cancellations-refundscancellation fees have been cancelled through Oct 3rd. Read the section on hotel reservations


----------



## hereforthechurros

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I feel like I'm late to the party. If Disney chooses the resort for you, can you cancel if you don't want that resort? Get a refund? or is it too early to know at this point.


How far in advance people are alerted to a resort change hasn’t been announced. But I would think it needs to be dealt with at least a few days out to allow time for DME changes. And since they changed their cancellation period to include up to day of, I think they are leaving room for last minute cancellations just in case.


----------



## fla4fun

hereforthechurros said:


> How far in advance people are alerted to a resort change hasn’t been announced. But I would think it needs to be dealt with at least a few days out to allow time for DME changes. And since they changed their cancellation period to include up to day of, I think they are leaving room for last minute cancellations just in case.


I agree it needs to be a few days out, especially since they have mentioned using online check in for a contactless arrival.  People often arrive earlier in the day than their room is available and would not be happy to drop their bags at one resort only to find they were moved to another when they get their room ready text/email.  I would like to see the notification a minimum of a week out, and two would be even better.


----------



## hereforthechurros

fla4fun said:


> I agree it needs to be a few days out, especially since they have mentioned using online check in for a contactless arrival.  People often arrive earlier in the day than their room is available and would not be happy to drop their bags at one resort only to find they were moved to another when they get their room ready text/email.  I would like to see the notification a minimum of a week out, and two would be even better.


A week out would be great. We have an early August reservation at POR and I can’t imagine a scene where we show up to DME at the airport and they say “oh you’re actually at Saratoga Springs so head down row 11 instead.” People need to know what they’re getting into before getting on a plane and showing up.


----------



## jsmla

I have NEVER received any notifications of any sort regarding either of my resort reservations  6/1 or 7/1.  I’m getting AP notifications and ADR cancellations but nada about my resorts.


----------



## yulilin3

fla4fun said:


> I agree it needs to be a few days out, especially since they have mentioned using online check in for a contactless arrival.  People often arrive earlier in the day than their room is available and would not be happy to drop their bags at one resort only to find they were moved to another when they get their room ready text/email.  I would like to see the notification a minimum of a week out, and two would be even better.


I think the new wording indicates that you can cancel a reservation without penalty up to the same day of arrival but I think Disney will continue giving people at least 7 days if Disney is cancelling or changing it


----------



## Lights

Has it been discussed what the options are when you modify?


----------



## yulilin3

Lights said:


> Has it been discussed what the options are when you modify?


resort?
I believe there's heavy discussion on the resorts forum


----------



## Lights

yulilin3 said:


> resort?
> I believe there's heavy discussion on the resorts forum


Both Resort and tickets. Will head there now to see!


----------



## yulilin3

Lights said:


> Both Resort and tickets. Will head there now to see!


https://www.disboards.com/threads/resort-change-by-disney.3802935/page-35there's no option to modify or buy tickets right now, other than ap


----------



## Lights

yulilin3 said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/resort-change-by-disney.3802935/page-35there's no option to modify or buy tickets right now, other than ap


Whoops! I know that but was concentrating on the reservation system for the tickets and got all confused. Mine got the expiration date extended. My main worry now should be the hotel until they explain everything a bit more in detail. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Sandisw

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I feel like I'm late to the party. If Disney chooses the resort for you, can you cancel if you don't want that resort? Get a refund? or is it too early to know at this point.



I am pretty sure if you call and just want to keep trip, they will tell you during that call where you will be going.

At that point, you could say cancel. From what I am being told, you won’t be able to not accept and not cancel once you have initiated something.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Sandisw said:


> I am pretty sure if you call and just want to keep trip, they will tell you during that call where you will be going.
> 
> At that point, you could say cancel. From what I am being told, you won’t be able to not accept and not cancel once you have initiated something.


Thanks, that is what I was wondering. Trip is not until Nov. 1 at AKL and was hoping to stay there. There are some DVC resorts we would not want to stay at....VGF or BWV and we would cancel. I know that is far off and I hope things will settle down by then.


----------



## Sandisw

P'colaBeachBum said:


> Thanks, that is what I was wondering. Trip is not until Nov. 1 at AKL and was hoping to stay there. There are some DVC resorts we would not want to stay at....VGF or BWV and we would cancel. I know that is far off and I hope things will settle down by then.



Honestly, by a November, I think most WDW resorts will be open.  I think these changes will be for the first few months until the rest are up and running,


----------



## Milo247

Has anyone heard if the reassigned rooms will be comparable? We booked a family suite at AoA since my teenage daughter is bringing a friend and we don’t want all 4 of us to have to share one room.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Just got switched over from POFQ to Wilderness Lodge villas from our original July 1-3 trip to now July 19-22. Most of the ‘cheaper’ studio villas are gone from some of the hotels, some 1 or 2 bedrooms are left. Riviera is completely sold out(at least what our TA told told us).


----------



## cakebaker

Zeus'Headache said:


> Just got switched over from POFQ to Wilderness Lodge villas from our original July 1-3 trip to now July 19-22. Most of the ‘cheaper’ studio villas are gone from some of the hotels, some 1 or 2 bedrooms are left. Riviera is completely sold out(at least what our TA told told us).



 Not sure what’s going on with Riviera, but right before they locked out making new reservations, Riviera was not available. I’d been checking daily and they had availability, then suddenly not. That was right as Disney made their presentation. All others were open with the exception of GDTand CR. This was cash, not a DVC. 

I’m assuming yours was not a free upgrade as you changed your dates? But if they’re running low on studios, might be a good time for those looking for upgrades to call!


----------



## Anna H

I read  that the NBA players will use three Disney hotels. That's a lot of people movin'. I wish they'd say a thing or two if people could literally lose their booking over this. Where could they possibly move that many people and still keep capacity limits?


----------



## Aprilshack

Going all that way, staying in a disney hotel and no guarantee you can get in a park is worrying. I'm not going till December next year at the earliest but if things are still dire by then...


----------



## cakebaker

Aprilshack said:


> Going all that way, staying in a disney hotel and no guarantee you can get in a park is worrying. I'm not going till December next year at the earliest but if things are still dire by then...


 You’ve never been guaranteed entry to a park. It’s legalize, nothing more.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Good morning everyone.  For newcomers and those that don't keep track of the minute-by-minute news, here are the six "main" pages on Disney's website they are using to post various news/information/disclaimers about the pending reopening.  These are also posted on Post #1. 

*WDW Operations Update Page* - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/
*WDW Experience Updates* - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/
*WDW Annual Pass Update Page* - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/
*WDW Resort Hotels & Activities Update Page* - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/
*WDW Dining Update Page* - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine/
*Disney Springs Update Page* - https://www.disneysprings.com/reopening/

With each new update seems to come more topic-specific website pages.... and while simple enough to find/navigate, these pages are sort of growing in length of information and intertwining/overlapping topics/links. 

Thank you to everyone for staying on topic and argument free here lately, and for everyone's respectful/helpful contributions to the thread.   Hopefully more theme park information begins to shake loose this week.


----------



## lilypgirl

Will there be a dedicated thread to the new reservations system when that is rolled out?


----------



## scrappinginontario

lilypgirl said:


> Will there be a dedicated thread to the new reservations system when that is rolled out?


 I’m confident someone will start one.


----------



## Aprilshack

cakebaker said:


> You’ve never been guaranteed entry to a park. It’s legalize, nothing more.


Yes as in you turn up drunk you are not getting in, you try and smuggle in something you aren't supposed to have, you aren't getting in etc.  Disney letting you book your trip and then saying you arent getting in even though you have travelled, paid a ton, have valid tix is wrong. I'm wondering how many people have rebooked before Disney have said even if you have made this park reservation there is a possibility you won't get in. I am probably reading too much into it as I have faith that Disney wouldn't do that to people.


----------



## yulilin3

lilypgirl said:


> Will there be a dedicated thread to the new reservations system when that is rolled out?


theres an AP one already open https://www.disboards.com/threads/ap-holder-and-new-reservation-system.3803192/page-3#post-61977407


----------



## bernina

Aprilshack said:


> Yes as in you turn up drunk you are not getting in, you try and smuggle in something you aren't supposed to have, you aren't getting in etc.  Disney letting you book your trip and then saying you arent getting in even though you have travelled, paid a ton, have valid tix is wrong. I'm wondering how many people have rebooked before Disney have said even if you have made this park reservation there is a possibility you won't get in. I am probably reading too much into it as I have faith that Disney wouldn't do that to people.



Yes, but also if the park is at capacity (pre Covid, usually only a few days a year at MK) they close it to new guests in phases. So similar wording has always been around, but It was largely acknowledged that as long as you weren't there at peak holiday time you were getting in.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

lilypgirl said:


> Will there be a dedicated thread to the new reservations system when that is rolled out?



Depends on how messy, convoluted, complicated, expensive, and/or controversial it turns out to be.


----------



## sherlockmiles

yulilin3 said:


> theres an AP one already open https://www.disboards.com/threads/ap-holder-and-new-reservation-system.3803192/page-3#post-61977407



But that thread has A LOT of AP posts (as the title statews) - its not JUST about the new reservation system.


----------



## yulilin3

Aprilshack said:


> Yes as in you turn up drunk you are not getting in, you try and smuggle in something you aren't supposed to have, you aren't getting in etc.  Disney letting you book your trip and then saying you arent getting in even though you have travelled, paid a ton, have valid tix is wrong. I'm wondering how many people have rebooked before Disney have said even if you have made this park reservation there is a possibility you won't get in. I am probably reading too much into it as I have faith that Disney wouldn't do that to people.


they can deny entry to anyone,no reason needed https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/
read parragraph 3 of the company rights


----------



## yulilin3

sherlockmiles said:


> But that thread has A LOT of AP posts (as the title statews) - its not JUST about the new reservation system.


bur once the system opens up that's where you need to go to discuss the system for AP


----------



## lanejudy

Aprilshack said:


> I'm wondering how many people have rebooked before Disney have said even if you have made this park reservation there is a possibility you won't get in.


It has always been true, though rarely occurred.  Parks have capacity limits and those have been reached on occasion during very crowded times.  However, I do believe the park reservation system will be active _before _people arrive for their on-site stays at WDW.  We just need to be patient to see how that will work.


----------



## cakebaker

Aprilshack said:


> Yes as in you turn up drunk you are not getting in, you try and smuggle in something you aren't supposed to have, you aren't getting in etc.  Disney letting you book your trip and then saying you arent getting in even though you have travelled, paid a ton, have valid tix is wrong. I'm wondering how many people have rebooked before Disney have said even if you have made this park reservation there is a possibility you won't get in. I am probably reading too much into it as I have faith that Disney wouldn't do that to people.



Disney has always included that verbiage, just as legal cover for themselves and because they do have park capacity limits even during normal times.  They're just saying it clearly  now to make sure people understand. The reality is, IF you have a park reservation, there is a slim to none chance you won't get in. The issue I have is that you may have tickets and a resort reservation and not be able to secure a park reservation- but since they have not announced how they're going to allot those reservations, I'll wait until I know for sure before I get all up in arms about it.


----------



## sherlockmiles

yulilin3 said:


> bur once the system opens up that's where you need to go to discuss the system for AP


so no discussion thread for nonannual pass holders?


----------



## ultimatefans

I have a 7/1-7/5 package reservation and never received the email that was discussed, so I ended up calling last night and they were able to modify my package.  We decided to keep the same dates, so she removed our park tickets and moved us from CBR 5th sleeper to SSR 2 bedroom villa.  The cost of the tickets was removed and we did not pay extra to upgrade resorts  We were not given a choice which resort, she specifically said there would only be one resort option offered to us.  She told us where we would be moved to before she actually changed anything.  Final payment due 7 days before.  If we cancel within 7 days they will refund all except $200 deposit, canceling more than 7 days out is a full refund.  I'm very grateful for these boards or I never would have known to call!


----------



## yulilin3

sherlockmiles said:


> so no discussion thread for nonannual pass holders?


you are free to open one up, I was just linking the one already open for ap holders


----------



## lilypgirl

yulilin3 said:


> you are free to open one up, I was just linking the one already open for ap holders


I just started one!


----------



## ClapYourHands

Here is my question: what happens to your ticket value if you can get reservations for only some of your park days?  Example, you have a 6-night Disney resort reservation with a 7-day ticket. Normally, you get a 10-day window in which to use those 7 days. But for this trip, when reservations open, you are able to secure park reservations for 4 days.  Does Disney then recognize you have a 3-day ticket that can be used on another trip by September 2021 or can apply the value of a 3-day ticket to another date-based 3-day ticket if you don't travel back to WDW before expiration?  I'm willing to be flexible on which parks I visit during the trip, and I'll make due with a resort day or two if I can't get reservations on some of my days. But I don't want to lose out on the value of my tickets because Disney won't let me into a park.  I paid for 7 days, and I expect to have 7 days in Disney parks.


----------



## Jacq7414

ClapYourHands said:


> Here is my question: what happens to your ticket value if you can get reservations for only some of your park days?  Example, you have a 6-night Disney resort reservation with a 7-day ticket. Normally, you get a 10-day window in which to use those 7 days. But for this trip, when reservations open, you are able to secure park reservations for 4 days.  Does Disney then recognize you have a 3-day ticket that can be used on another trip by September 2021 or can apply the value of a 3-day ticket to another date-based 3-day ticket if you don't travel back to WDW before expiration?  I'm willing to be flexible on which parks I visit during the trip, and I'll make due with a resort day or two if I can't get reservations on some of my days. But I don't want to lose out on the value of my tickets because Disney won't let me into a park.  I paid for 7 days, and I expect to have 7 days in Disney parks.


This is true. I wonder the same and it’s a completely valid concern. You shouldn’t be SOL because of the new system. Most people bought tickets prior to this even being a thing


----------



## Sandisw

ClapYourHands said:


> Here is my question: what happens to your ticket value if you can get reservations for only some of your park days?  Example, you have a 6-night Disney resort reservation with a 7-day ticket. Normally, you get a 10-day window in which to use those 7 days. But for this trip, when reservations open, you are able to secure park reservations for 4 days.  Does Disney then recognize you have a 3-day ticket that can be used on another trip by September 2021 or can apply the value of a 3-day ticket to another date-based 3-day ticket if you don't travel back to WDW before expiration?  I'm willing to be flexible on which parks I visit during the trip, and I'll make due with a resort day or two if I can't get reservations on some of my days. But I don't want to lose out on the value of my tickets because Disney won't let me into a park.  I paid for 7 days, and I expect to have 7 days in Disney parks.



Rumor from some of my sources are they are exploring the refunds for days not used.  But, it’s also possible they will decide...since they extended all passes bought through June 6th, to allow the days to be used anytime....that came out after I was told the refund idea 

It sounds like they are working on things to decide what makes the best sense for the masses.


----------



## lanejudy

ClapYourHands said:


> Here is my question: what happens to your ticket value if you can get reservations for only some of your park days?


My guess (and that’s all it is) - they will allow you to carry the unused days through 9/26/2021.  I believe folks whose trips were cut short in early March have been allow the same.


----------



## MIChessGuy

lanejudy said:


> My guess (and that’s all it is) - they will allow you to carry the unused days through 9/26/2021.  I believe folks whose trips were cut short in early March have been allow the same.


I am hoping they will allow ticket days to be separated by long time gaps up to 9/26/2021 as a general proposition, rather than making the guest fail to obtain all desired park days first.  Come on, 'sources,' tell us what's up!


----------



## AquaDame

"Carrying" unused days seems far more complicated and expensive than just refunding the days that can't be used. Not to mention useless in the case of people who do not visit more frequently than once a year.


----------



## ClapYourHands

AquaDame said:


> "Carrying" unused days seems far more complicated and expensive than just refunding the days that can't be used. Not to mention useless in the case of people who do not visit more frequently than once a year.



Yes, but park days become cheaper later in a trip.  For the first 4 days, you're paying over $100/day for even a value-season base ticket.  But after that the price per day drops steeply.  If you go from a 4-day ticket to a 7-day ticket, you'll pay about $70 more total for the additional 3 days.  

If I'm taking the time off work, paying hundreds of dollars for flights, and staying onsite for a week, I'm going to be really upset if Disney tells me I can only go to the parks for 4 days, and the entirety of my guest recovery is a $50 refund per ticket.

On the other hand, if Disney essentially lets me convert those 3 unused days into a 3-day ticket, I can use them on another trip within the year, or apply the value of a 3-day ticket towards the purchase of another ticket.


----------



## Sandisw

ClapYourHands said:


> Yes, but park days become cheaper later in a trip.  For the first 4 days, you're paying over $100/day for even a value-season base ticket.  But after that the price per day drops steeply.  If you go from a 4-day ticket to a 7-day ticket, you'll pay about $70 more total for the additional 3 days.
> 
> If I'm taking the time off work, paying hundreds of dollars for flights, and staying onsite for a week, I'm going to be really upset if Disney tells me I can only go to the parks for 4 days, and the entirety of my guest recovery is a $50 refund per ticket.
> 
> On the other hand, if Disney essentially lets me convert those 3 unused days into a 3-day ticket, I can use them on another trip within the year, or apply the value of a 3-day ticket towards the purchase of another ticket.



Got me thinking. If they let them be used later, and someone doesn’t by expiration , then I can see the value toward the new one be only the value of 4 day to 7 day,

So, the incentive would be  to use them as the value would be much greater! It will be interesting what they do!


----------



## kikiV

Hello

I have a reservation at SSR check in July 17th and I’m in the fence if we’re still going. Has anyone heard how or when these park reservations will be released? Will we be able to walk in to the poly for a dole whip? And lastly, it may be old, but my sister read people from CT have to quarantine so if that’s true we can’t come.

anyone who read anything or has any insight into my questions would be so helpful.

thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

kikiV said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a reservation at SSR check in July 17th and I’m in the fence if we’re still going. Has anyone heard how or when these park reservations will be released? Will we be able to walk in to the poly for a dole whip? And lastly, it may be old, but my sister read people from CT have to quarantine so if that’s true we can’t come.
> 
> anyone who read anything or has any insight into my questions would be so helpful.
> 
> thanks!


Reservation information has not been released
Resort hopping is unclear,  the website says you need to have a dining reservation to be able to visit a specific resort if you're not staying there
Yes,  there's an order for tristate area to isolate but that expires first week of July,  unclear if it'll be extended


----------



## SJSloan

lanejudy said:


> My guess (and that’s all it is) - they will allow you to carry the unused days through 9/26/2021.  I believe folks whose trips were cut short in early March have been allow the same.



If this turns out to be true wouldn’t it be in someone’s best interest to pay to extend your current ticket say from a 5 to 10 days even if you’re just planning to use 5 of them? Assuming they allow you to add days. And assuming you’d be back in a year. 

I doubt this would happen but if it does I’m jumping on it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ClapYourHands said:


> Yes, but park days become cheaper later in a trip.  For the first 4 days, you're paying over $100/day for even a value-season base ticket.  But after that the price per day drops steeply.  If you go from a 4-day ticket to a 7-day ticket, you'll pay about $70 more total for the additional 3 days.
> 
> If I'm taking the time off work, paying hundreds of dollars for flights, and staying onsite for a week, I'm going to be really upset if Disney tells me I can only go to the parks for 4 days, and the entirety of my guest recovery is a $50 refund per ticket.
> 
> On the other hand, if Disney essentially lets me convert those 3 unused days into a 3-day ticket, I can use them on another trip within the year, or apply the value of a 3-day ticket towards the purchase of another ticket.


 This is all speculation but, if you are hoping to carry extra days to a future trip, won’t you still encounter the same problem the following trip?

Hypothetically, if you normally travel and enjoy 7 day’s in the park but only get reservations for
4 and carry 3 day tickets to your next trip, yes you’d have a 3 day ticket but still end up needing to purchase 4 dats at full price the second trip.  It’s just delaying the inevitable.

how many days if park reservations I can secure before our trip is one of the many, many factors in taking into consideration when deciding if a Disney  trip will work for us this year or not.


----------



## Statefan17

lilypgirl said:


> I just started one!


Thanks for starting this discussion


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

I wonder, for those with park hoppers already reserved. Since we can only choose a park a day, do you think Disney will refund the difference?


----------



## brewhome

Good morning!  I keep reading about only being allowed to reserve parks for four days... is this in writing somewhere or is it a rumor?


----------



## lilypgirl

brewhome said:


> Good morning!  I keep reading about only being allowed to reserve parks for four days... is this in writing somewhere or is it a rumor?


I hope it is just a rumor! I have not heard anything like this. Where are you seeing this at?


----------



## Zeus'Headache

brewhome said:


> Good morning!  I keep reading about only being allowed to reserve parks for four days... is this in writing somewhere or is it a rumor?


I don’t believe so, I think people would just be counting their blessings if they are able to get all 4 parks with this new crazy system


----------



## yulilin3

TomorrowlandKD said:


> I wonder, for those with park hoppers already reserved. Since we can only choose a park a day, do you think Disney will refund the difference?


I have an ap and Disney has made it clear that offerings and perks of ap will not be available for a while, no talk about refund or discounts


----------



## Avery&Todd

here's another question about the park entry reservations - I don't recall these specific words before on the Disney site:

*"New Ticket Sales:* At this time, new ticket sales are temporarily paused. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders *will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold*. Additional details will be shared with these Guests soon. New ticket sales will resume after that period of time."

I know it used to say something about making those reservations first but I don't recall it saying IN PHASES...

hmmmmm


----------



## IluvMGM

brewhome said:


> Good morning!  I keep reading about only being allowed to reserve parks for four days... is this in writing somewhere or is it a rumor?



Where did you hear that? That's crazy. Disney is a long way to travel and a lot of money for a 4-day trip. We would cancel for sure.


----------



## yulilin3

Avery&Todd said:


> here's another question about the park entry reservations - I don't recall these specific words before on the Disney site:
> 
> *"New Ticket Sales:* At this time, new ticket sales are temporarily paused. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders *will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold*. Additional details will be shared with these Guests soon. New ticket sales will resume after that period of time."
> 
> I know it used to say something about making those reservations first but I don't recall it saying IN PHASES...
> 
> hmmmmm


in phases has been there for a while. I am assuming they will go the Universal route and let the highest AP book first then an hour later they go down the line and so on


----------



## yulilin3

IluvMGM said:


> Where did you hear that? That's crazy. Disney is a long way to travel and a lot of money for a 4-day trip. We would cancel for sure.


the only place there's a mention of limited number of days reserveed is in the AP page
During the limited capacity period, it may be difficult for Annual Passholders to get park reservations to visit on certain dates. To help manage capacity, total reservation days held at one time will be limited. More details will be shared in the coming weeks.


----------



## Melodious

Avery&Todd said:


> here's another question about the park entry reservations - I don't recall these specific words before on the Disney site:
> 
> *"New Ticket Sales:* At this time, new ticket sales are temporarily paused. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders *will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold*. Additional details will be shared with these Guests soon. New ticket sales will resume after that period of time."
> 
> I know it used to say something about making those reservations first but I don't recall it saying IN PHASES...
> 
> hmmmmm



I took the phases to mean by date of your trip.  Like they're not going to open it to everyone who has a trip planned, but first to people going soon.


----------



## Melodious

TomorrowlandKD said:


> I wonder, for those with park hoppers already reserved. Since we can only choose a park a day, do you think Disney will refund the difference?



I imagine that they will refund Park hoppers, but probably won't announce until they announce the reservation system and what they have decided about APs


----------



## puffkin

I think everyone is speculating and causing panic for very little benefit.  A lot of what has been out there is legalize, and much of it is language that has been there before, just maybe not realized.

Using the FP+ system as a guide, since I think that will be the technology that they are modifying for the new system (I work in IT Finance systems development, and understand the complexities of bringing up a new or modified system).  Purely speculation, but my chips are obviously on resort guests getting access to the reservation system first, starting Day 1 of check in for length of stay (up to 7 days, similar to the FP+ system) with the added wrinkle of #days on ticket.  So for instance, we have a 7 day DVC reservation but only 5 day park tickets, so I would expect to only be able to register for a park on 5 days.  My guess is AP holders will be phased in early as well and allowed to hold 4 park reservations at a time BUT if they have a resort stay booked, then they would fall into the category above. This is very similar the FP+ rules, and I just don't think they have the time or IT resources to do something drastically different.  They are most likely taking what they have and doing a copy and then modifying since a lot of the base coding is already there.   I do think they will allow park hopping (maybe not immediately but shortly thereafter at least for AP holders), but it will be a standby type of thing, as people leave more can go in.  

Disney is a business, but a lot of people tend to get caught up in the "magic" and forget that.  They have a breakeven point they need to hit where they cover their fixed costs and incremental costs to reopen to even make it worthwhile (including the resorts).  They have a real problem with DVC and a points glut if they don't take care of those guests as DVC has been their cash cow and they cannot risk it devaluing. 

This is all my opinion though.  The only thing we know for sure is we have to wait and see!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

I have just now heard of this 4-day restriction. We have a TEN-night trip in August using DVC points that were to be used on multiple trips in the spring and early summer that we'll lose if we don't use them now. Not good.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

There is no word if it is a 4 day restriction. It’s all speculation that people are saying. If anything, people are basing it off of Shanghai with Annual Passholders, not regular ticket holders. Plus, August is a bit away, if anything the reservation system ‘restriction’(if there even is any) would be gone after the initial phases. Again, this is just summing up what others have said but there is NO confirmation of a 4 day restriction! I think people were just using it as an example, as if they would be lucky to get 4 days of reservations to be able to attend the 4 parks.


----------



## Mal6586

DisneyCowgirl said:


> I have just now heard of this 4-day restriction. We have a TEN-night trip in August using DVC points that were to be used on multiple trips in the spring and early summer that we'll lose if we don't use them now. Not good.


I have no idea where this 4-day rumor is coming from. It's not on anything official from Disney.


----------



## yulilin3

Again lets try and keep this thread based on what info Disney has announced.
As of today no announcement on how the reservation system will work, how many days you can book, how far in advance, when will dining and hotel reservation will open up...nothing new at all since Saturday night.
For those that don't know post one has alll the links to everything Disney has announced so far


----------



## rlk

I saw that a thread on this subject was closed, with the reason cited as many other planning threads with this discussion.  I am having a difficult time finding this information or discussion mixed with everything else.  There is so much information to dissect, I believe it would be helpful for those of us in tNY, NJ, CT and La to have a separate thread.


----------



## yulilin3

rlk said:


> I saw that a thread on this subject was closed, with the reason cited as many other planning threads with this discussion.  I am having a difficult time finding this information or discussion mixed with everything else.  There is so much information to dissect, I believe it would be helpful for those of us in tNY, NJ, CT and La to have a separate thread.


LA has been lifted as of a couple of weeks. The new executive order is due to expire beginning of July unless it's extended. The best place to find this info is here
https://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/current-travel-safety-information.htmlyou can check that daily and it will update once the order is not longer active


----------



## rlk

yulilin3 said:


> LA has been lifted as of a couple of weeks. The new executive order is due to expire beginning of July unless it's extended. The best place to find this info is here
> https://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/current-travel-safety-information.htmlyou can check that daily and it will update once the order is not longer active


Thanks, I've bookmarked the link.


----------



## ClapYourHands

brewhome said:


> Good morning!  I keep reading about only being allowed to reserve parks for four days... is this in writing somewhere or is it a rumor?





IluvMGM said:


> Where did you hear that? That's crazy. Disney is a long way to travel and a lot of money for a 4-day trip. We would cancel for sure.



I think one of my previous posts on this thread is the source of your confusion.  I was asking what would happen to the value of the remainder of a multi-day ticket if a person were unable to secure reservations for all the days of a planned trip.  Since I personally have 7-day tickets purchased, I gave a hypothetical example of only being able to reserve 4 park days during my next stay to hypothesize what might happen to my remaining 3 days.  

There is nothing at all from Disney stating a 4-day max, nor is there a rumor from someone supposedly in the know.  It's just a hypothetical example that a few others have used to reply with what Disney might do in my hypothetical situation.



scrappinginontario said:


> This is all speculation but, if you are hoping to carry extra days to a future trip, won’t you still encounter the same problem the following trip?
> 
> Hypothetically, if you normally travel and enjoy 7 day’s in the park but only get reservations for
> 4 and carry 3 day tickets to your next trip, yes you’d have a 3 day ticket but still end up needing to purchase 4 dats at full price the second trip.  It’s just delaying the inevitable.
> 
> how many days if park reservations I can secure before our trip is one of the many, many factors in taking into consideration when deciding if a Disney  trip will work for us this year or not.



If Disney gives me the value of a 3-day ticket, I wouldn't have the same problem the following trip.  A 3-day ticket is over $300.  If I can use the value of a 3-day ticket to upgrade to a 7-day ticket, the upgrade would cost me about $200 per ticket.  if I have to buy a separate 4-day ticket, that would be over $400 per ticket.  If I have to buy a new 7-day ticket, that would be well over $500 per ticket.  If Disney only refunds me or credits me the ~$50 difference between the cost of a 4-day ticket and a 7-day ticket (I purchased 7 day base tickets before the February price increase), that would not go very far towards another ticket.


----------



## AquaDame

ClapYourHands said:


> Yes, but park days become cheaper later in a trip.  For the first 4 days, you're paying over $100/day for even a value-season base ticket.  But after that the price per day drops steeply.  If you go from a 4-day ticket to a 7-day ticket, you'll pay about $70 more total for the additional 3 days.
> 
> If I'm taking the time off work, paying hundreds of dollars for flights, and staying onsite for a week, I'm going to be really upset if Disney tells me I can only go to the parks for 4 days, and the entirety of my guest recovery is a $50 refund per ticket.
> 
> On the other hand, if Disney essentially lets me convert those 3 unused days into a 3-day ticket, I can use them on another trip within the year, or apply the value of a 3-day ticket towards the purchase of another ticket.



That was also my thinking... but when it is such a slog to get there it doesn't matter if I still have a 3 day park hopper. It'd cost thousands again to get to use them. We'd need more flights, another hotel, more food money, more time off. I'd be far more mad if I ended up with a voucher for another trip that I won't be taking before September 2021 than I would getting a refund - if we can only book a few days in the theme park during this trip then nothing will change that. I'd cancel the trip if I felt it wasn't worth the money rather than say if Disney tosses me another couple hundred to get MORE of my money later everything is golden. It'd be nice if they'd let us choose between the two.

Edited to add for more context, we are a party of two. The cost of two tickets is dwarfed by what we spend on the other aspects of a vacation - especially the hotel and flights.


----------



## KristinU

rlk said:


> I saw that a thread on this subject was closed, with the reason cited as many other planning threads with this discussion.  I am having a difficult time finding this information or discussion mixed with everything else.  There is so much information to dissect, I believe it would be helpful for those of us in tNY, NJ, CT and La to have a separate thread.


I went searching after seeing that closed thread as well, the extension issued on 6/5 does not give me the warm and fuzzies.  There's an open thread on the Transportation forum: https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...ll-be-placed-under-14-day-quarantine.3797554/


----------



## Sandisw

brewhome said:


> Good morning!  I keep reading about only being allowed to reserve parks for four days... is this in writing somewhere or is it a rumor?



I think people are just using it as an example.  If they have a 7 day pass and can only reserve 4 days of a trip, what happens to the other days.

Nothing has been said you would be limited, other than if it gets full or an AP holder...assuming one not with a resort reservation.


----------



## Moliphino

ClapYourHands said:


> Here is my question: what happens to your ticket value if you can get reservations for only some of your park days?  Example, you have a 6-night Disney resort reservation with a 7-day ticket. Normally, you get a 10-day window in which to use those 7 days. But for this trip, when reservations open, you are able to secure park reservations for 4 days.  Does Disney then recognize you have a 3-day ticket that can be used on another trip by September 2021 or can apply the value of a 3-day ticket to another date-based 3-day ticket if you don't travel back to WDW before expiration?  I'm willing to be flexible on which parks I visit during the trip, and I'll make due with a resort day or two if I can't get reservations on some of my days. But I don't want to lose out on the value of my tickets because Disney won't let me into a park.  I paid for 7 days, and I expect to have 7 days in Disney parks.




My ticket says:
9-Day Ticket with Park Hopper Option
Age: 10+
Valid: Sat, Mar 21, 2020 – Sun, Sep 26, 2021
Theme Park Admission: *Any 9 of the Valid Dates*

I take that to mean I can use my 9 days anytime until 9/26/2021.


----------



## abja09

KristinU said:


> I went searching after seeing that closed thread as well, the extension issued on 6/5 does not give me the warm and fuzzies.  There's an open thread on the Transportation forum: https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...ll-be-placed-under-14-day-quarantine.3797554/



I’m coming from NJ so hope Florida lifts the quarantine order before September 1st!


----------



## mcmry5

puffkin said:


> Using the FP+ system as a guide, since I think that will be the technology that they are modifying for the new system (I work in IT Finance systems development, and understand the complexities of bringing up a new or modified system).  Purely speculation, but my chips are obviously on resort guests getting access to the reservation system first, starting Day 1 of check in for length of stay (up to 7 days, similar to the FP+ system) with the added wrinkle of #days on ticket.  So for instance, we have a 7 day DVC reservation but only 5 day park tickets, so I would expect to only be able to register for a park on 5 days.  My guess is AP holders will be phased in early as well and allowed to hold 4 park reservations at a time BUT if they have a resort stay booked, then they would fall into the category above. This is very similar the FP+ rules, and I just don't think they have the time or IT resources to do something drastically different.  They are most likely taking what they have and doing a copy and then modifying since a lot of the base coding is already there.   I do think they will allow park hopping (maybe not immediately but shortly thereafter at least for AP holders), but it will be a standby type of thing, as people leave more can go in.



THIS!! This is exactly what I was imagining they would do with the reservation system-- you verbalized it so well. Now we just wait and see!


----------



## georgina

Moliphino said:


> My ticket says:
> 9-Day Ticket with Park Hopper Option
> Age: 10+
> Valid: Sat, Mar 21, 2020 – Sun, Sep 26, 2021
> Theme Park Admission: *Any 9 of the Valid Dates*
> 
> I take that to mean I can use my 9 days anytime until 9/26/2021.


If that is the case, that is a great deal for people who will be returning. Kind of like the old non-expiring tickets, with a shorter window.


----------



## GirlDreamer

brewhome said:


> Good morning!  I keep reading about only being allowed to reserve parks for four days... is this in writing somewhere or is it a rumor?



I'd like to see them try as in the UK they only sell 7, 14 and 21 day tickets. I'm going for three weeks and got a 21 day ticket myself.


----------



## bernina

GirlDreamer said:


> I'd like to see them try as in the UK they only sell 7, 14 and 21 day tickets. I'm going for three weeks and got a 21 day ticket myself.



I'm curious, on 21 day tickets, how many days of FP+ could you hold at once?


----------



## MomOTwins

Our plan for our 5-day August trip is that if we can't get Disney park reservations every day, we'll make it a pool/disney springs day or take an uber and go check out Universal Studios/Volcano Bay.  Given how limited the capacity is, I do not think it is realistic to expect that guests with longer trips will be able to get reservations every single day.   It may be that they will allow you to shorten a hotel stay if you have a longer trip planned and can't get tickets on most days. 

The problem here is that it is a zero sum game with these kinds of severe capacity limits: if a person with a 21 day ticket can make reservations for all 21 days, that's the equivalent of seven people getting to book the parks for 3 days each. That's why they are capping reservations for APs--they don't want it to be the case that a smaller group of people get to enjoy an empty theme park over and over while others who saved and planned for a Disney vacation can't get in at all this year.

We usually aren't able to stay for more than 2-4 days, so I chuckle a bit to see the attitude that a 4-day limit would be the end of the world. This trip should be even more fun, because since there is no more fastpass, we might actually be able to get on some of the headliner rides (with shorter trips, the FPs were always gone by our 60 day mark).


----------



## pmaurer74

I wish I knew if having a split stay will hurt me with the new reservation system vs. having a full stay at the same resort?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

​



Moliphino said:


> My ticket says:
> 9-Day Ticket with Park Hopper Option
> Age: 10+
> Valid: Sat, Mar 21, 2020 – Sun, Sep 26, 2021
> Theme Park Admission: *Any 9 of the Valid Dates*
> 
> I take that to mean I can use my 9 days anytime until 9/26/2021.





georgina said:


> If that is the case, that is a great deal for people who will be returning. Kind of like the old non-expiring tickets, with a shorter window.


Yeah, that's what I am thinking. Maybe incase people can't get parks reserved for all days.
I was wondering a few days ago if they extended it because maybe we would have to buy new tickets for reserved days. This makes a lot more sense.


----------



## IluvMGM

pmaurer74 said:


> I wish I knew if having a split stay will hurt me with the new reservation system vs. having a fulls tay at the same resort?



I am so stressing as well. Could only get 7 nights with free dining, so did that with the 10 day ticket package and then 3 nights without. I was hoping since dining is gone I could somehow merge them, but they said no.


----------



## Tinkerdreams

I have a few questions for anyone that may know the answer.  First some background. I’m a DVC member and an annual pass holder and have/had 3 trips this year.  2 have been canceled due to the virus. The next trip is in August. I live in upstate NY and the governor has stated that no one from the tri-state area Is allowed in Florida. I’ve been cooped up at home for the past 3 months with little to no contact with anyone.

The points that I have used are borrowed from 2021. So the first question is if I’m forced to,cancel yet another trip, can those points be put back into 2021?  Another question is Disney is extending the annual passes for the time the parks have been closed (which is great), however, if I’m not allowed to go because of some edict, is Disney going to extend my annual pass for the time that I’m forbidden to visit?  I will also post this in the DVC area. This is very frustrating since I’ve got all these airline credits also.


----------



## yulilin3

Tinkerdreams said:


> I have a few questions for anyone that may know the answer.  First some background. I’m a DVC member and an annual pass holder and have/had 3 trips this year.  2 have been canceled due to the virus. The next trip is in August. I live in upstate NY and the governor has stated that no one from the tri-state area Is allowed in Florida. I’ve been cooped up at home for the past 3 months with little to no contact with anyone.
> 
> The points that I have used are borrowed from 2021. So the first question is if I’m forced to,cancel yet another trip, can those points be put back into 2021?  Another question is Disney is extending the annual passes for the time the parks have been closed (which is great), however, if I’m not allowed to go because of some edict, is Disney going to extend my annual pass for the time that I’m forbidden to visit?  I will also post this in the DVC area. This is very frustrating since I’ve got all these airline credits also.


first of all that's not true. You can come to Florida you just have to self isolate for 14 days while here, so obviously if you are not staying for more than 14 days you will need to stay inside your room. This executive order is set to expire the first week of July and then we'll see if he extends it or not
As for the ap portion of your question Disney has not given any information yet
As for DVC I will let someone that knows answer, I am not fluent in DVC talk


----------



## pmaurer74

Tinkerdreams said:


> I have a few questions for anyone that may know the answer.  First some background. I’m a DVC member and an annual pass holder and have/had 3 trips this year.  2 have been canceled due to the virus. The next trip is in August. I live in upstate NY and the governor has stated that no one from the tri-state area Is allowed in Florida. I’ve been cooped up at home for the past 3 months with little to no contact with anyone.
> 
> The points that I have used are borrowed from 2021. So the first question is if I’m forced to,cancel yet another trip, can those points be put back into 2021?  Another question is Disney is extending the annual passes for the time the parks have been closed (which is great), however, if I’m not allowed to go because of some edict, is Disney going to extend my annual pass for the time that I’m forbidden to visit?  I will also post this in the DVC area. This is very frustrating since I’ve got all these airline credits also.


I am in a similar position. I cancelled a June WDW trip and Aulani for July and used the Aulani points for July trip awhile opening. Luckily right now we are not under a quarantine but we just renewed our APs. I feel your frustration. I have so many airline credits for the the cancelled Aulani and WDW trips that I am flying free the rest of this year and all of next year. As far as the borrowed points, they will likely go back to the use year borrowed from but according to the new rules you can only borrow 50% of them for 2021. So they become unborrowed.


----------



## Sandisw

Tinkerdreams said:


> I have a few questions for anyone that may know the answer.  First some background. I’m a DVC member and an annual pass holder and have/had 3 trips this year.  2 have been canceled due to the virus. The next trip is in August. I live in upstate NY and the governor has stated that no one from the tri-state area Is allowed in Florida. I’ve been cooped up at home for the past 3 months with little to no contact with anyone.
> 
> The points that I have used are borrowed from 2021. So the first question is if I’m forced to,cancel yet another trip, can those points be put back into 2021?  Another question is Disney is extending the annual passes for the time the parks have been closed (which is great), however, if I’m not allowed to go because of some edict, is Disney going to extend my annual pass for the time that I’m forbidden to visit?  I will also post this in the DVC area. This is very frustrating since I’ve got all these airline credits also.



I answered you there


----------



## yorkieteacher

Sandisw said:


> I think people are just using it as an example.  If they have a 7 day pass and can only reserve 4 days of a trip, what happens to the other days.
> 
> Nothing has been said you would be limited, other than if it gets full or an AP holder...assuming one not with a resort reservation.


They go to Universal and Sea World which isn’t as difficult to arrange! I am being a smart aleck here, but I think Disney is a bit into overkill here-


----------



## puffkin

yorkieteacher said:


> They go to Universal and Sea World which isn’t as difficult to arrange! I am being a smart aleck here, but I think Disney is a bit into overkill here-



We switched our DL vacation to a split WDW/Universal trip first week of August and I agree.  I know Disney is a bigger beast, but my Universal part of the trip is all set but the Disney part is getting so frustrating with all the unknowns.  We are DVC and have tickets so should “hopefully” have no issues, but if we can’t go to the parks each day, I’ll be pretty ticked.


----------



## lanejudy

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I was wondering a few days ago if they extended it because maybe we would have to buy new tickets for reserved days.


I had that same thought but have resisted voicing it...


----------



## MomOTwins

lanejudy said:


> I had that same thought but have resisted voicing it...



I was kind of wondering this too.  Note also, today's Union announcement that MK food handlers have been called back starting 6/21.  We know people with stays in that pre-July11 period are having their packages modified by Disney to remove tickets.  But the MK food handler situation suggest soft openings during that time.  Which suggests to me they are expecting people to have to buy new tickets to get in (unless they are planning on making soft openings free for on-site guests, which would be a VERY nice perk...but given all the cost-cutting I doubt it).


----------



## Sean1814

Hi all,

I haven't been on the Dis Boards or to Disney World in years. I listen to the Podcast every week though. I am considering a trip down this weekend with a flight and hotel credit I have not related to Disney. I've already had and recovered from Covid. I tested positive for the antibodies, but I'm traveling from the tri-state area. I need a break from my roommates. I am wondering how FL is enforcing the 14 day quarantine rule? Am I going to get arrested if I don't follow it. Or no one actually checks. I am just planning to go to the hotel pool and maybe to Estefan Kitchen one night and Disney Springs another? Any information or advice would be appreciated.  Happy to be linked to another thread if there is a more relevant one. Sorry if I'm being redundant. This is a last minute idea, and I knew this was the best place to come for information. Thank You!


----------



## lanejudy

Sean1814 said:


> I am wondering how FL is enforcing the 14 day quarantine rule?


I can’t say how Florida is enforcing it.  But WDW states the following:
_Before traveling to Florida, please make sure that you have reviewed any advisories or restrictions that may be in place for travel to Florida. Visit https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/travelers/ for information. Guests who are under isolation or quarantine orders must not enter Walt Disney World Resort._


----------



## glocker

Tinkerdreams said:


> I have a few questions for anyone that may know the answer.  First some background. I’m a DVC member and an annual pass holder and have/had 3 trips this year.  2 have been canceled due to the virus. The next trip is in August. I live in upstate NY and the governor has stated that no one from the tri-state area Is allowed in Florida. I’ve been cooped up at home for the past 3 months with little to no contact with anyone.
> 
> The points that I have used are borrowed from 2021. So the first question is if I’m forced to,cancel yet another trip, can those points be put back into 2021?  Another question is Disney is extending the annual passes for the time the parks have been closed (which is great), however, if I’m not allowed to go because of some edict, is Disney going to extend my annual pass for the time that I’m forbidden to visit?  I will also post this in the DVC area. This is very frustrating since I’ve got all these airline credits also.


I am wondering all of these things as a NYer (Dutchess County) with a July 15th arrival. I have asked numerous CMs and emailed DVC "leadership" because nobody has answers. I was appalled at the lack of answers to some questions, and am equally appalled that I haven't even received such as an automated response from my email. When I asked a CM supervisor, I was told that the emails are generally responded to within 10 buisness days!?! I need to make hard before the 14th of this month. DVC is not treating Disney's most loyal customers with the transparency they deserve. So very frustrating.


----------



## yulilin3

Sean1814 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been on the Dis Boards or to Disney World in years. I listen to the Podcast every week though. I am considering a trip down this weekend with a flight and hotel credit I have not related to Disney. I've already had and recovered from Covid. I tested positive for the antibodies, but I'm traveling from the tri-state area. I need a break from my roommates. I am wondering how FL is enforcing the 14 day quarantine rule? Am I going to get arrested if I don't follow it. Or no one actually checks. I am just planning to go to the hotel pool and maybe to Estefan Kitchen one night and Disney Springs another? Any information or advice would be appreciated.  Happy to be linked to another thread if there is a more relevant one. Sorry if I'm being redundant. This is a last minute idea, and I knew this was the best place to come for information. Thank You!


you have to fill out a questionnaire when entering the state with your information, phone number where you will be staying. You must sign this. Then you get a paper explaining COVID and the fact that you have to self isolate for 14 days, go directly to your hotel or wherever you're staying and stay there.
They call you during the 14 days.
It's more of an honor thing but if you do get caught the fine can go up to $500


----------



## Sean1814

yulilin3 said:


> you have to fill out a questionnaire when entering the state with your information, phone number where you will be staying. You must sign this. Then you get a paper explaining COVID and the fact that you have to self isolate for 14 days, go directly to your hotel or wherever you're staying and stay there.
> They call you during the 14 days.
> It's more of an honor thing but if you do get caught the fine can go up to $500


Got it, that is kind of what I gathered as well. Do you think they would come to my resort to check if I was there? Or they just call you on your cell phone?


----------



## yulilin3

Sean1814 said:


> Got it, that is kind of what I gathered as well. Do you think they would come to my resort to check if I was there? Or they just call you on your cell phone?


I worked with this program in early May, I only knew of them calling. 
But it is an executive order and as much as we all think it's pretty dumb it shouldn't be taken lightly or ignored


----------



## ClapYourHands

Sean1814 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been on the Dis Boards or to Disney World in years. I listen to the Podcast every week though. I am considering a trip down this weekend with a flight and hotel credit I have not related to Disney. I've already had and recovered from Covid. I tested positive for the antibodies, but I'm traveling from the tri-state area. I need a break from my roommates. I am wondering how FL is enforcing the 14 day quarantine rule? Am I going to get arrested if I don't follow it. Or no one actually checks. I am just planning to go to the hotel pool and maybe to Estefan Kitchen one night and Disney Springs another? Any information or advice would be appreciated.  Happy to be linked to another thread if there is a more relevant one. Sorry if I'm being redundant. This is a last minute idea, and I knew this was the best place to come for information. Thank You!



First, welcome to the Disboards.  

Second, I'm glad you recovered from COVID, and are feeling well enough for a vacation.

Third, if you head over to the transportation board, there is a thread about coming from the tri-state area that addresses the order, as well as has some discussion regarding the enforcement.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-york-new-jersey-connecticut-florida.3803248/


----------



## dachsie

Sean1814 said:


> Got it, that is kind of what I gathered as well. Do you think they would come to my resort to check if I was there? Or they just call you on your cell phone?


To be honest, I would go somewhere else.  Go to the beach in SC or GA.  I wouldn't risk being caught not following the guidelines


----------



## dmband

yulilin3 said:


> they can deny entry to anyone,no reason needed https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/
> read parragraph 3 of the company rights


Seems like a discrimination lawsuit waiting to happen if you don’t give a reason. Then again it is easy to give a reason


----------



## soniam

pmaurer74 said:


> I wish I knew if having a split stay will hurt me with the new reservation system vs. having a full stay at the same resort?



I don't think it will. Split stays don't affect FP or dining. It's treated as one stay as long as it is continuous. I have a split stay too between BWV and BWI.



dmband said:


> Seems like a discrimination lawsuit waiting to happen if you don’t give a reason. Then again it is easy to give a reason



Giving no reason is not discriminatory. Giving a reason is. For instance, in Texas, you can be fired for no reason, but not for any or all reasons. However, the person could challenge it in court or sue.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

pmaurer74 said:


> I wish I knew if having a split stay will hurt me with the new reservation system vs. having a full stay at the same resort?





soniam said:


> I don't think it will. Split stays don't affect FP or dining. It's treated as one stay as long as it is continuous. I have a split stay too between BWV and BWI.


Dining, yes, 2 separate, now 60 day, windows. FP can book for all days.
So yes, I too am slightly nervous on how they'll set up reservations. I'd assume like FP, so we can book for all days.  since as of right now, I have a BLT and BWI split starting August 3.


----------



## Josh125

Sean1814 said:


> Got it, that is kind of what I gathered as well. Do you think they would come to my resort to check if I was there? Or they just call you on your cell phone?


It would be responsible to expect Disney has some measures in place to ensure their on-site guests remain compliant with the executive order.  The article below seems to indicate the same.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/gues...o-disney-world-until-they-have-self-isolated/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just as DISBoards does not allow discussion of ways to circumvent Disney policy, it's generally best not to use these boards to discuss, hint at, or imply ways to circumvent laws/orders (whether we agree with them or not).  We should probably steer clear of further discussion on the topic.  

Thanks all.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

BTW... been distracted for a couple of days, only to come back to find....  I missed absolutely nothing!    

Back to.....


----------



## bernina

GADisneyDad14 said:


> BTW... been distracted for a couple of days, only to come back to find....  I missed absolutely nothing!
> 
> Back to.....
> View attachment 500101



We need Remy is Up to come back with the latest info!!


----------



## GirlDreamer

bernina said:


> I'm curious, on 21 day tickets, how many days of FP+ could you hold at once?



I believe it's 60+14 days.




MomOTwins said:


> Our plan for our 5-day August trip is that if we can't get Disney park reservations every day, we'll make it a pool/disney springs day or take an uber and go check out Universal Studios/Volcano Bay.  Given how limited the capacity is, I do not think it is realistic to expect that guests with longer trips will be able to get reservations every single day.   It may be that they will allow you to shorten a hotel stay if you have a longer trip planned and can't get tickets on most days.
> 
> The problem here is that it is a zero sum game with these kinds of severe capacity limits: if a person with a 21 day ticket can make reservations for all 21 days, that's the equivalent of seven people getting to book the parks for 3 days each. That's why they are capping reservations for APs--they don't want it to be the case that a smaller group of people get to enjoy an empty theme park over and over while others who saved and planned for a Disney vacation can't get in at all this year.
> 
> We usually aren't able to stay for more than 2-4 days, so I chuckle a bit to see the attitude that a 4-day limit would be the end of the world. This trip should be even more fun, because since there is no more fastpass, we might actually be able to get on some of the headliner rides (with shorter trips, the FPs were always gone by our 60 day mark).



I can't speak for anyone else, but I book the 21 day ticket for convenience, not because I got to the parks all the time. I could book the 14 day ticket and still not use up all the park days, but I don't want to be limited for which days I can go to the parks and the difference in price isn't a lot.


----------



## yulilin3

bernina said:


> We need Remy is Up to come back with the latest info!!


It would still be rumour until Disney announces it.  Many people are "in the know" but it serves is nothing until we have confirmation as Disney is changing things on a daily basis


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just FYI, new Disney Parks Blog post about resort cleaning/experience modifications:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-vice-president-of-worldwide-safety-services/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Too funny, a *three asterisk* DPB post that didn't really tell us anything new other than reiterating that they'll be cleaning lots of stuff. 

Although in fairness, in my opinion it is good for them to keep communicating about things such as housekeeping so eventual resort guests have the proper expectations before arriving.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Too funny, a *three asterisk* DPB post that didn't really tell us anything new other than reiterating that they'll be cleaning lots of stuff.
> 
> Although in fairness, in my opinion it is good for them to keep communicating about things such as housekeeping so eventual resort guests have the proper expectations before arriving.


I think this is in direct relation to the cute video Universal posted, with real people, last week. Everyone was praising that video for explaining the rules in a fun, easy to understand way


----------



## yulilin3

MLS confirmed to finish season in Orlando
Key Dates June 24: Teams begin arriving
July 8: MLS is Back Tournament group stage
July 25-28: Round of 16 begins
July 30- Aug. 1:  Quarterfinals
Aug. 5-6: Semifinals
Aug. 11:  Final
no word where they will be staying but the rumor is Swanphin
ETA now confirmed Swan and Dolphin


----------



## LovingPooh

I wonder if MLS will have the same rules as the NBA about players unable to visit the parks.


----------



## yankeesfan123

LovingPooh said:


> I wonder if MLS will have the same rules as the NBA about players unable to visit the parks.


If the entire point is to be playing in a “bubble”, I’d assume the answer is yes. 

Go Revs.


----------



## yulilin3

For anyone thinking of coming while the masks are mandatory,  please reconsider.  Here are our current temps


----------



## Sandiz08

yulilin3 said:


> For anyone thinking of coming while the masks are mandatory,  please reconsider.  Here are our current temps
> View attachment 500182


  We are having similar temps here. Its so hot.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> For anyone thinking of coming while the masks are mandatory,  please reconsider.  Here are our current temps
> View attachment 500182


I agree.  I went to Disney Springs yesterday and didn’t do very well at all.  The Lime Garage was closed so we had to walk quite a ways to get to World of Disney.  Wearing a mask in the heat and humidity was almost unbearable for me.  My mask was soaked.  Since I’m a local I plan on waiting til no masks are required or later in the year to revisit the theme parks. For those that are still going this summer I wish you well


----------



## constanze

Do you think Disney is accounting for this? They are usually so good with planning? I would think---especially with the low capacity in the parks---there will be multiple rest areas, with social distancing where you can remove your mask outside and take a break---or literally I think people would be passing out.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

This might be an unknown question but I know Disney has already discussed a bit about buses and transportation, but does anyone know if the boats might be running? I thought I might ask in case I missed reading it on an updated webpage or something  Thank you!


----------



## maltdizzy

constanze said:


> Do you think Disney is accounting for this? They are usually so good with planning? I would think---especially with the low capacity in the parks---there will be multiple rest areas, with social distancing where you can remove your mask outside and take a break---or literally I think people would be passing out.



Disney mentioned cooling stations around the time of the original re-opening announcement.


----------



## Sandiz08

People will be passing out/ having heat strokes, no doubt about it. I hope at some point they will reconsider the mask thing for only indoor usage.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

constanze said:


> Do you think Disney is accounting for this? They are usually so good with planning? I would think---especially with the low capacity in the parks---there will be multiple rest areas, with social distancing where you can remove your mask outside and take a break---or literally I think people would be passing out.


Disney is designating relaxation areas I’ve heard.  You’re right, people are going to need to take a breather.  At Disney Springs I sat off  to the side to drink water and no one approached me, although it wasn’t very crowded.


----------



## yulilin3

constanze said:


> Do you think Disney is accounting for this? They are usually so good with planning? I would think---especially with the low capacity in the parks---there will be multiple rest areas, with social distancing where you can remove your mask outside and take a break---or literally I think people would be passing out.


Chapek was the one that said Disney will have areas where you can take off the mask



Zeus'Headache said:


> This might be an unknown question but I know Disney has already discussed a bit about buses and transportation, but does anyone know if the boats might be running? I thought I might ask in case I missed reading it on an updated webpage or something  Thank you!


I know that ferry and monoral and buses will be running, not sure about the small boats


Sandiz08 said:


> People will be passing out/ having heat strokes, no doubt about it. I hope at some point they will reconsider the mask thing for only indoor usage.


and people fainting happens on a regular day, every day, during the Summer. I think they will keep the masks until they see fit to remove that. Also they are tied to Union agreements, so it will need to come from the Union first


----------



## Tiggr88

yulilin3 said:


> MLS confirmed to finish season in Orlando
> Key Dates June 24: Teams begin arriving
> July 8: MLS is Back Tournament group stage
> July 25-28: Round of 16 begins
> July 30- Aug. 1:  Quarterfinals
> Aug. 5-6: Semifinals
> Aug. 11:  Final
> no word where they will be staying but the rumor is Swanphin
> ETA now confirmed Swan and Dolphin


While it doesn't change the impact to the Disney resorts and is admittedly nitpicky, technically I don't think they are finishing the season in Orlando. They are having a tournament which will determine the CONCACAF Champions League representative and then expect to pick up the season and finish in home stadiums after this tournament in Orlando.  At least according to this ESPN article. There is some discussion about it also on the MLS in Disney thread also. Which means they expect to be competing and traveling in August sometime. It will be interesting to see what they do if they can't. Perhaps try to stay at Disney longer? That would be along time.

https://www.espn.com/soccer/major-l...k-tournament-to-kick-off-on-july-8-in-orlando
"All of the group stage matches will count in the regular-season standings, with the winner of the tournament earning a spot in the CONCACAF Champions League, regardless of whether it is a U.S. or Canadian club."

"Once the MLS is Back Tournament is over, MLS plans to continue its regular season with a revised schedule in home markets, followed by the MLS Cup playoffs and the 25th MLS Cup. The dates are still to be determined for the playoffs and MLS Cup, while the final number of matches and the schedule for the remainder of the 2020 MLS regular season will be announced in the coming weeks. "


----------



## Tiggr88

I wonder what this will do for the S&D restaurants? Anybody heard about any dining reservations at any of the S&D restaurants? Are they still open? I wonder if they will cancel them. Hard to believe they will have an MLS bubble and still let people all over the lobby and restaurants.

Anybody heard about any dining reservations at any of the S&D restaurants? Are they still open, I think a few were available through Open Table, not just through Disney? I wonder if they will cancel them. Hard to believe they will have an MLS bubble and still let people all over the lobby and restaurants. 

With so many other on property restaurants and bars closed I wouldn't have minded heading over to Shula's for a meal, especially if I had a TIW card. Not that long a walk from BCV or BWV.


----------



## wilkydelts

MLS announcement just happened there is not any information available yet


----------



## Orion Nebula

Everything has been dropped from my reservation EXCEPT park hopper... wth

Anyone else? Why would WDW leave that on there when reservations will be needed to visit each park?


----------



## puffkin

Universal is using unopened attractions and other spaces for mask free zones (like the Sinbad theater).  One can only hope that Disney will do something similar.  Chapek did mention relaxation zones in his interview.


----------



## Orion Nebula

You would hope so, there is going to be a massive amount of heatstroke going on.


----------



## lanejudy

Orion Nebula said:


> Everything has been dropped from my reservation EXCEPT park hopper... wth
> 
> Anyone else? Why would WDW leave that on there when reservations will be needed to visit each park?


Tickets will still be needed along with the park reservation.  What was dropped from your reservation - the hotel?  Was it a package?


----------



## MomOTwins

Tiggr88 said:


> I wonder what this will do for the S&D restaurants? Anybody heard about any dining reservations at any of the S&D restaurants? Are they still open? I wonder if they will cancel them. Hard to believe they will have an MLS bubble and still let people all over the lobby and restaurants.
> 
> Anybody heard about any dining reservations at any of the S&D restaurants? Are they still open, I think a few were available through Open Table, not just through Disney? I wonder if they will cancel them. Hard to believe they will have an MLS bubble and still let people all over the lobby and restaurants.
> 
> With so many other on property restaurants and bars closed I wouldn't have minded heading over to Shula's for a meal, especially if I had a TIW card. Not that long a walk from BCV or BWV.


I can't be a perfect bubble if Swolphin is opening to regular guests at the end of July and the tournament is continuing until August 11.  I could see them closing the restaurants until the open to public guest reservations though.



Sandiz08 said:


> People will be passing out/ having heat strokes, no doubt about it. I hope at some point they will reconsider the mask thing for only indoor usage.


I doubt it will be any worse than normal.  There are still plenty of air conditioned areas at the parks to cool down in.  And masks don't raise your temperate at all so how would they cause heatstroke?  They are just uncomfortable in the heat, not dangerous.

I do wonder if maybe some people don't have very good masks.  So many masks these days are homemade or hastily made by companies that never made them before, because we're all new to this, and I wouldn't be surprised if people who are saying masks are intolerable in the heat just don't have a good, breathable fabric.  It's been in the 90s where I live and I have had no trouble breathing through a mask.  If you go outside and can't breathe... time find a new mask.


----------



## Orion Nebula

lanejudy said:


> Tickets will still be needed along with the park reservation.  What was dropped from your reservation - the hotel?  Was it a package?



So your saying our normal tickets have park hopper tied to them? We had the dining package / promo and now the 35% discount... sigh

I figured when removing the promo (park hopper was included) that everything except the room / tickets would be removed.


----------



## maltdizzy

Orion Nebula said:


> Anyone else? Why would WDW leave that on there when reservations will be needed to visit each park?



Because they haven't gotten to tickets yet. They haven't discussed PH and others things yet. That will no doubt roll out with the Park Reservation system.

No use Disney going through every unique package and changing each ticket now when they will almost certainly each need to be tweaked later. It is easier for people to wait and see how many park days they are able to reserve and then open it up for adjustments.  Who needs a 7-day ticket is they only get 4 or 5 park days?


----------



## lovethattink

My son use to have to wear a cooling vest to the parks. We learned lots of ways to help him cool down at Disney. I’m happy to help with suggestions. And @yulilin3 has some great suggestions for staying hydrated and cool in the Star Wars Weekend thread.

My husband has a 12 hour shift and he almost passed out last week from the mask. It was very tight on his face, and it was the first time wearing this particular mask. He had to take a quick break from the mask.

So I can see where a mask free area would be helpful. But I don’t see that happening anytime soon. Especially with our increase in recent number of new cases.


----------



## SMRT-1

MomOTwins said:


> I can't be a perfect bubble if Swolphin is opening to regular guests at the end of July and the tournament is continuing until August 11.  I could see them closing the restaurants until the open to public guest reservations though.


From reports, only the Dolphin is accepting reservations from July 29. The Swan is not available to book until August 12. The dates line up with the tournament eliminations. The "round of 16" ends July 28, so by July 29, there will only be 8 teams left and they would be able to consolidate them all in the Swan and open the Dolphin to regular guests.


----------



## osufeth24

lovethattink said:


> So I can see where a mask free area would be helpful. But I don’t see that happening anytime soon. Especially with our increase in recent number of new cases.



If Universal can have no masks areas, Disney will too.  It's idiotic not to


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

We are going to Silver Dollar City this weekend to try out masks in a theme park. Planning on taking multiple kinds of masks and gaiters and trying them all to see what it most comfortable or if we should give up. Luckily, SDC is only 3 hours away and I bought my season passes before anyone was concerned about Covid so I might as well use it for experimenting.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> We are going to Silver Dollar City this weekend to try out masks in a theme park. Planning on taking multiple kinds of masks and gaiters and trying them all to see what it most comfortable or if we should give up. Luckily, SDC is only 3 hours away and I bought my season passes before anyone was concerned about Covid so I might as well use it for experimenting.


We will be there this weekend also - we live in Branson


----------



## puffkin

maltdizzy said:


> No use Disney going through every unique package and changing each ticket now when they will almost certainly each need to be tweaked later. It is easier for people to wait and see how many park days they are able to reserve and then open it up for adjustments.  Who needs a 7-day ticket is they only get 4 or 5 park days?



This is again fanning the flames that people (with existing tickets/resort reservations) will not have the ability to reserve parks for their length of stay.  NOTHING has been announced yet to indicate if this will or will not be the case.  All this does is cause panic.  They have also not officially announced anything about park hopping.  Its hard to be patient, we are waiting too.  But there has really been nothing new announced yet regarding the reservation system except that existing resort guests and ap holders will get priority over new reservations.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

lovethattink said:


> My son use to have to wear a cooling vest to the parks. We learned lots of ways to help him cool down at Disney. I’m happy to help with suggestions. And @yulilin3 has some great suggestions for staying hydrated and cool in the Star Wars Weekend thread.
> 
> My husband has a 12 hour shift and he almost passed out last week from the mask.* It was very tight on his face*, and it was the first time wearing this particular mask. He had to take a quick break from the mask.
> 
> So I can see where a mask free area would be helpful. But I don’t see that happening anytime soon. Especially with our increase in recent number of new cases.


Just popping in to say, when I started making masks I like the look of the ones that didn't "bubble" out from nose to chin a lot more, but those suck to actually wear.  I make mine rounded in the front and it makes a huge difference.  I wear mine all day at work and even while walking outside for hours in downtown Atlanta in the heat, and the ones with the little air pocket are definitely the best.  I also second a cooling vest, those things are amazinggggggggggggggg. I may bring my hydration backpack to Disney too, since I normally avoid the summer.  I used to think hydration backpacks would be so annoying to run/hike with, and then I discovered how amazing it was to have ice cold water on your back that you could drink whenever.  Another thing that's nice when it's super hot is a wet buff around your neck or one of those froggy towels (is that what they're called?  It's a brand).  And don't forget those super cute parasols they sell at The Dress Shop & in MK!


----------



## yulilin3

It looks like some people with August reservations are getting surveys, if possible and you get one could you take screen shots of the questions? TIA


----------



## MomOTwins

puffkin said:


> This is again fanning the flames that people (with existing tickets/resort reservations) will not have the ability to reserve parks for their length of stay.  NOTHING has been announced yet to indicate if this will or will not be the case.  All this does is cause panic.  They have also not officially announced anything about park hopping.  Its hard to be patient, we are waiting too.  But there has really been nothing new announced yet regarding the reservation system except that existing resort guests and ap holders will get priority over new reservations.


It really depends how you interpret the underlined text below from the Disney website.  To me, that says they are expecting that some people will have a resort reservation but might not be able to get park reservations:

Planning to visit a theme park during your stay? Select Walt Disney World theme parks will begin to reopen on July 11. To enter a park, both a park reservation and valid admission for the same park on the same date are required (a Disney Resort hotel reservation does not guarantee theme park access)


----------



## lanejudy

Orion Nebula said:


> So your saying our normal tickets have park hopper tied to them? We had the dining package / promo and now the 35% discount... sigh
> 
> I figured when removing the promo (park hopper was included) that everything except the room / tickets would be removed.


Park hopper is a "normal" type of ticket, it adds hopping capability to a base (1 park per day) ticket.  For those booked with a free dining promo, I believe the dining plan was removed but no adjustment to the tickets.  If park hopping is not allowed at the time of your visit, I'm sure WDW will be refunding that upcharge.  But that could depend on your dates; as of yet, no refunds have been made for that.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

I'd have no problem with less park days if there was anything else to do on site. Guessing my massage at Senses is bagged, Hoop Dee Do, SOA, Boating, Fishing, resort hopping (in a fun non-sequestered way) trip to DS on the POR boat (guess we can bus it). Waterparks are D-U-N...guessing forever. Pools are gonna be no fun.

I'm just sayin that WDW is for our local AP friends right now.


----------



## puffkin

MomOTwins said:


> It really depends how you interpret the underlined text below from the Disney website.  To me, that says they are expecting that some people will have a resort reservation but might not be able to get park reservations:
> 
> Planning to visit a theme park during your stay? Select Walt Disney World theme parks will begin to reopen on July 11. To enter a park, both a park reservation and valid admission for the same park on the same date are required *(a Disney Resort hotel reservation does not guarantee theme park access)*



That is legalize.  It's always been there.  Think of the phased closures during Easter/Christmas or July 4th, for example.  Or a sold out hard ticketed event.  Right now, with what they have announced, all we know for sure is:
1.  You need a valid park ticket and park reservation to enter
2.  Resort guests and AP holders will have some type of priority with the new reservation system.


----------



## MomOTwins

puffkin said:


> That is legalize.  It's always been there.  Think of the phased closures during Easter/Christmas or July 4th, for example.  Or a sold out hard ticketed event.  Right now, with what they have announced, all we know for sure is:
> 1.  You need a valid park ticket and park reservation to enter
> 2.  Resort guests and AP holders will have some type of priority with the new reservation system.



Actually, that's not "all we know."  We also know that, per the disney website: "During the limited capacity period, it may be difficult for Annual Passholders to get park reservations to visit on certain dates. To help manage capacity, total reservation days held at one time will be limited."  They don't say total reservations will be limited _unless you have a resort reservation_.  They could have said that, but they didn't.

Anyway, as a lawyer, I kind of take umbrage at the notion that just because is "legalese" it is not true.  Disney's lawyers may have advisedthem to put that language that resort reservations do not guarantee access in there, but if they did, it's because they view it as something that is important.  Lawyers don't require that companies prominently warn against every risk, no matter how unlikely--sure you may see risks of remote things like hurricanes and terrorist attacks in the "fine print"--but they wouldn't prominently put the "no guarantees" language in the few bullet points on the resort reservation page unless they thought it was a risk that was likely to manifest.


----------



## EEva

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Just popping in to say, when I started making masks I like the look of the ones that didn't "bubble" out from nose to chin a lot more, but those suck to actually wear.  I make mine rounded in the front and it makes a huge difference.  I wear mine all day at work and even while walking outside for hours in downtown Atlanta in the heat, and the ones with the little air pocket are definitely the best.  I also second a cooling vest, those things are amazinggggggggggggggg. I may bring my hydration backpack to Disney too, since I normally avoid the summer.  I used to think hydration backpacks would be so annoying to run/hike with, and then I discovered how amazing it was to have ice cold water on your back that you could drink whenever.  Another thing that's nice when it's super hot is a wet buff around your neck or one of those froggy towels (is that what they're called?  It's a brand).  *And don't forget those super cute parasols* they sell at The Dress Shop & in MK!



I like to use a UV blocker umbrella for shade. Now with social distancing in place I'm going to be a lot less worried about poking people with it! LOL


----------



## armerida

EEva said:


> I like to use a UV blocker umbrella for shade. Now with social distancing in place I'm going to be a lot less worried about poking people with it! LOL


Same! I always bring my own shade - I have the complexion of a vampire!


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

LovingPooh said:


> I wonder if MLS will have the same rules as the NBA about players unable to visit the parks.


Did that include their family members that might come with them?


----------



## IluvMGM

P'colaBeachBum said:


> Did that include their family members that might come with them?


 They said the family of NBA players cannot visit the parks.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Parks open 30 days from tomorrow. Disney should have the park reservation system up and running don't you think?


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

IluvMGM said:


> They said the family of NBA players cannot visit the parks.


Thanks, sorry if I missed that. Long hot day!


----------



## Bjn10

FRANKTSJR said:


> Parks open 30 days from tomorrow. Disney should have the park reservation system up and running don't you think?



Will probably get a DPB post at midnight lol


----------



## IluvMGM

Bjn10 said:


> Will probably get a DPB post at midnight lol



That's what I have been thinking. I certainly hope they give people 30 days to figure out what they are doing.


----------



## yulilin3

FRANKTSJR said:


> Parks open 30 days from tomorrow. Disney should have the park reservation system up and running don't you think?


Remember SDL reservation tickets went on sale only days before reopening,  not saying it'll be the same here but it's still a while,  plus parks cm haven't even started to get called back yet
At SDL the cm were on property for weeks before they opened


----------



## yulilin3

Disneyland proposes reopening 
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...th-proposed-reopening-of-theme-parks-july-17/


----------



## FRANKTSJR

yulilin3 said:


> Remember SDL reservation tickets went on sale only days before reopening,  not saying it'll be the same here but it's still a while,  plus parks cm haven't even started to get called back yet
> At SDL the cm were on property for weeks before they opened


Yes, but shouldn't they have been prepared? I know it's all a mess but if Disney announces Parks are open all issues should have been addressed in advance.


----------



## yulilin3

FRANKTSJR said:


> Yes, but shouldn't they have been prepared? I know it's all a mess but if Disney announces Parks are open all issues should have been addressed in advance.


lol, that´s not how the Force works  just quoting Star Wars there


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/06/the-magic-is-returning/from the article
We are purposefully taking baby steps during this very intentional phased approach


----------



## imjustafatkid

IluvMGM said:


> That's what I have been thinking. I certainly hope they give people 30 days to figure out what they are doing.



My 60 day fast pass window is supposed to be this Sunday, and still have no idea which parks I am allowed to attend and on which days. I'm so irritated with how badly Disney is handling this.


----------



## yulilin3

imjustafatkid said:


> My 60 day fast pass window is supposed to be this Sunday, and still have no idea which parks I am allowed to attend and on which days. I'm so irritated with how badly Disney is handling this.


there's no fp for now so you don't have to worry about that


----------



## imjustafatkid

yulilin3 said:


> there's no fp for now so you don't have to worry about that



I don't even care about that. It's the not being able to make park reservations that irritates me.


----------



## yulilin3

imjustafatkid said:


> I don't even care about that. It's the not being able to make park reservations that irritates me.


I see, I though it did since you mentioned it.
Just get ready for the long haul, people arriving for July 11 don't have details yet either, at least you have 2 months to see how it all works


----------



## figment5

I got a survey for my July trip. It asked about whether I would be using Disney transportation, which of the safety protocols I was aware of and if I would be coming in July even with all the protocols.


----------



## Sandisw

MomOTwins said:


> Actually, that's not "all we know."  We also know that, per the disney website: "During the limited capacity period, it may be difficult for Annual Passholders to get park reservations to visit on certain dates. To help manage capacity, total reservation days held at one time will be limited."  They don't say total reservations will be limited _unless you have a resort reservation_.  They could have said that, but they didn't.
> 
> Anyway, as a lawyer, I kind of take umbrage at the notion that just because is "legalese" it is not true.  Disney's lawyers may have advisedthem to put that language that resort reservations do not guarantee access in there, but if they did, it's because they view it as something that is important.  Lawyers don't require that companies prominently warn against every risk, no matter how unlikely--sure you may see risks of remote things like hurricanes and terrorist attacks in the "fine print"--but they wouldn't prominently put the "no guarantees" language in the few bullet points on the resort reservation page unless they thought it was a risk that was likely to manifest.



Completely agree and I have heard that before it was officially announced.  I don’t think anyone should take for granted they won’t have any issue....I think when they stopped selling tickets it was a big sign that they knew they had to be cautious.


----------



## ElsasFan

figment5 said:


> I got a survey for my July trip. It asked about whether I would be using Disney transportation, which of the safety protocols I was aware of and if I would be coming in July even with all the protocols.



we are supposed to check in July 10 and have not received  a survey.  seems odd to me.  We‘re planning on canceling, anyway, but I would think I would have received something.


----------



## figment5

ElsasFan said:


> we are supposed to check in July 10 and have not received  a survey.  seems odd to me.  We‘re planning on canceling, anyway, but I would think I would have received something.


I arrive July 19, maybe since you arrive before park open?


----------



## dachsie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Too funny, a *three asterisk* DPB post that didn't really tell us anything new other than reiterating that they'll be cleaning lots of stuff.
> 
> Although in fairness, in my opinion it is good for them to keep communicating about things such as housekeeping so eventual resort guests have the proper expectations before arriving.


I thought they said they were pulling the coffee pots but the graphic said they would be part of the enhanced cleaning


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> I thought they said they were pulling the coffee pots but the graphic said they would be part of the enhanced cleaning


The task force had recommended not having coffee makers


----------



## Rosanne

yulilin3 said:


> The task force had recommended not having coffee makers


Until they realized coffee is a form of PPE


----------



## Zeus'Headache

figment5 said:


> I arrive July 19, maybe since you arrive before park open?


We are arriving July 19th as well! No survey here either


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

imjustafatkid said:


> My 60 day fast pass window is supposed to be this Sunday, and still have no idea which parks I am allowed to attend and on which days. I'm so irritated with how badly Disney is handling this.


It's beyond ridiculous and incompetent


----------



## MomOTwins

ILoveMyDVC said:


> It's beyond ridiculous and incompetent


You'd think they'd at least have some news about those soft openings they promised.  That could be happening in just a few weeks.


----------



## twinmom13

figment5 said:


> I got a survey for my July trip. It asked about whether I would be using Disney transportation, which of the safety protocols I was aware of and if I would be coming in July even with all the protocols.





Zeus'Headache said:


> We are arriving July 19th as well! No survey here either



 I got the same one for October. Maybe it is random?


----------



## lilypgirl

ElsasFan said:


> we are supposed to check in July 10 and have not received  a survey.  seems odd to me.  We‘re planning on canceling, anyway, but I would think I would have received something.


I am July 18th through 25th part DVC part cash room at Pop no survey either.


----------



## Racheldb

ILoveMyDVC said:


> It's beyond ridiculous and incompetent


I totally get it!  My reservation is 24 days away and I have no info.  Haven't even been able to modify my reservation yet.  Trying not to get too frustrated and upset, but I'm starting to lose that battle.


----------



## RangerPooh

We have DVC and cash reservations July 11-24 and then DVC ressies for Oct and Nov and no survey.


----------



## Melodious

I got both surveys.  We're traveling in September, rented DVC points and added one night at Contemporary.  Seems random


----------



## hereforthechurros

Melodious said:


> I got both surveys.  We're traveling in September, rented DVC points and added one night at Contemporary.  Seems random


Very random. We have a three night stay in August booked through Disney and didn't receive a survey. We never do though, only the post stay surveys. It's either completely chosen at random or based on metrics we aren't privy too. 

Has anyone with the 35% room discount (free dining recovery offer) received a survey?


----------



## puffkin

No survey either.  I am guessing it is random or some metric we don't tic the boxes for.  We are DVC and booked on points first week of August with 5 day base tickets linked.  The only time we have ever gotten a survey that wasn't post trip was when we were AP holders.


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

I’m scheduled August 9-14 and when I checked MDE this morning, I had a new prompt to confirm my online check in despite the fact that I did it months ago. Nothing’s changed and it said I was good to head straight to my room upon check in. But I thought I’d mention the new prompt here.


----------



## MomOTwins

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> I’m scheduled August 9-14 and when I checked MDE this morning, I had a new prompt to confirm my online check in despite the fact that I did it months ago. Nothing’s changed and it said I was good to head straight to my room upon check in. But I thought I’d mention the new prompt here.


We're staying August 8-14 and have no such prompt.  No rhyme or reason to it...


----------



## LiteBrite

puffkin said:


> That is *legalize. *



I'll go ahead and apologize for being "that person", but I've seen this spelling numerous times and it's driving me crazy.  

"Legalize" (pronounced legal eyes) is a real word that means to make something legal.  I think what you're going for here is "legalese" (pronounced legal ease), which is a made up word that means language created to explain lawyer stuff.  You can equate this to the spelling of "Portugese", the language of Portugal.  

Sorry again, that is all.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> I’m scheduled August 9-14 and when I checked MDE this morning, I had a new prompt to confirm my online check in despite the fact that I did it months ago. Nothing’s changed and it said I was good to head straight to my room upon check in. But I thought I’d mention the new prompt here.


Yesterday when I got on the app, a pop up window said something about doing online check in and  social distancing. 
My check in is August 3 and I had already done it, but that pop up window was new for me.


----------



## Leigh L

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yesterday when I got on the app, a pop up window said something about doing online check in and  social distancing.
> My check in is August 3 and I had already done it, but that pop up window was new for me.


Ditto! I think I'd opened MDE a day or two before that (I mostly use the website) and it wasn't there until I was checking on my tickets to see if any codes have been added. I had previously completed the check-in as well.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Adding, I too did not get the survey, but I assume it is because Disney knows that have me wrapped around Mickey's big white finger...


----------



## imjustafatkid

Racheldb said:


> I totally get it!  My reservation is 24 days away and I have no info.  Haven't even been able to modify my reservation yet.  Trying not to get too frustrated and upset, but I'm starting to lose that battle.



It makes no sense. How is every company except Disney able to handle this? They look like they thought they'd never be able to reopen.


----------



## Chrizwald

LiteBrite said:


> I'll go ahead and apologize for being "that person", but I've seen this spelling numerous times and it's driving me crazy.
> 
> "Legalize" (pronounced legal eyes) is a real word that means to make something legal.  I think what you're going for here is "legalese" (pronounced legal ease), which is a made up word that means language created to explain lawyer stuff.  You can equate this to the spelling of "Portugese", the language of Portugal.
> 
> Sorry again, that is all.


I was trying to think of a tactful way to say it, and i just couldn't.

Thank you.


----------



## MimiDee905

Didn't get a survey (staying at Pop starting July 27) but did get a shipping notification in my email this morning for magic bands. Anyone else?


----------



## lilypgirl

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> I’m scheduled August 9-14 and when I checked MDE this morning, I had a new prompt to confirm my online check in despite the fact that I did it months ago. Nothing’s changed and it said I was good to head straight to my room upon check in. But I thought I’d mention the new





MimiDee905 said:


> Didn't get a survey (staying at Pop starting July 27) but did get a shipping notification in my email this morning for magic bands. Anyone else?


Mine still says pick up at desk which is odd because of online no contact check in.


----------



## LovingPooh

I did not get a survey. We are arriving July 12, and are DVC members.


----------



## SJSloan

Racheldb said:


> I totally get it!  My reservation is 24 days away and I have no info.  Haven't even been able to modify my reservation yet.  Trying not to get too frustrated and upset, but I'm starting to lose that battle.



I'm not sure what your exact dates are but Disney is now modifying reservations from 7/5 or those with a check-out date of 7/11.


----------



## Stefne

SJSloan said:


> I'm not sure what your exact dates are but Disney is now modifying reservations from 7/5 or those with a check-out date of 7/11.


Yep!  We were just able to change our 7/6 - 7/11 reservation to November.  We were permitted to book a regular room (not DVC) and we were able to apply our 35% dining recovery offer to our stay.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Stefne said:


> Yep!  We were just able to change our 7/6 - 7/11 reservation to November.  We were permitted to book a regular room (not DVC) and we were able to apply our 35% dining recovery offer to our stay.


Which resort did you book a regular room at?


----------



## Stefne

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Which resort did you book a regular room at?


We were offered Caribbean Beach first since that's where our July reservation was at.  We decided to book Beach Club standard view instead since we were able to apply the 35% free dining recovery offer.


----------



## Katrina Y

SJSloan said:


> I'm not sure what your exact dates are but Disney is now modifying reservations from 7/5 or those with a check-out date of 7/11.


My dates are July 7-16 and I haven’t heard anything yet.


----------



## MomOTwins

LiteBrite said:


> I'll go ahead and apologize for being "that person", but I've seen this spelling numerous times and it's driving me crazy.
> 
> "Legalize" (pronounced legal eyes) is a real word that means to make something legal.  I think what you're going for here is "legalese" (pronounced legal ease), which is a made up word that means language created to explain lawyer stuff.  You can equate this to the spelling of "Portugese", the language of Portugal.
> 
> Sorry again, that is all.


Haha, that’s been driving me nuts too!!!


----------



## SJSloan

Katrina Y said:


> My dates are July 7-16 and I haven’t heard anything yet.



It only applies to check-out dates before 7/11 so since your reservation crosses over that apparently they aren't addressing those at the moment.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Katrina Y said:


> My dates are July 7-16 and I haven’t heard anything yet.





SJSloan said:


> It only applies to check-out dates before 7/11 so since your reservation crosses over that apparently they aren't addressing those at the moment.


I wonder if they are going to offer split stays to those whose rez straddles the July 11 date.  IOW, DVC/cabins before and keep your original resort after?


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Disney is designating relaxation areas I’ve heard.  You’re right, people are going to need to take a breather.  At Disney Springs I sat off  to the side to drink water and no one approached me, although it wasn’t very crowded.


Your allowed to eat or drink.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back from the first day of reopening at Sea World (streamed it btw if you want to watch it's on my fb page)
They have a smart, although slow system to unload the theaters, I'm assuming something like this will be put in place for shows at Disney like FOTLK or FNTM
Thy had people with flags and had one section at a time leave the theater so not a mad, crowded rush to leave
They also had every other row empty and on the rows that you could sit, markers every 3ft so you weren't close to the party sitting next to you
Rollercoasters were loaded the same way, leaving one row emtpy, wait times for Makp was 50 min when there was hardly anyone in the park


----------



## ejdmomma

Stefne said:


> Yep!  We were just able to change our 7/6 - 7/11 reservation to November.  We were permitted to book a regular room (not DVC) and we were able to apply our 35% dining recovery offer to our stay.


We have a check in date of 7/6 as well but not the dining recovery.   When I called to move it, I was only offered DVC or cabins.  Our original trip is at Port Orleans, so all of the options are double what we were originally paying.  I held off on making any change, hope to call back in a couple of weeks and get a moderate.


----------



## CheetoGuido

yay, magic bands shipped today.  check in July 19, DVC SSR


----------



## Stefne

ejdmomma said:


> We have a check in date of 7/6 as well but not the dining recovery.   When I called to move it, I was only offered DVC or cabins.  Our original trip is at Port Orleans, so all of the options are double what we were originally paying.  I held off on making any change, hope to call back in a couple of weeks and get a moderate.


That so odd.  Maybe try calling and talking to someone else?  I have attached a screenshot of my mde so people won't think I'm crazy


----------



## SarahC97

Has the final payment window been extended indefinitely? Is the final payment due 7 days before arrival for packages now instead of 30?


----------



## Katrina Y

Stefne said:


> That so odd.  Maybe try calling and talking to someone else?  I have attached a screenshot of my mde so people won't think I'm crazy
> View attachment 500433


I am happy for you. Hope mine works out as smoothly.


----------



## Stefne

Katrina Y said:


> I am happy for you. Hope mine works out as smoothly.


I hope so too .


----------



## yulilin3

SarahC97 said:


> Has the final payment window been extended indefinitely? Is the final payment due 7 days before arrival for packages now instead of 30?


yes for now, not sure until when


----------



## ejdmomma

Stefne said:


> That so odd.  Maybe try calling and talking to someone else?  I have attached a screenshot of my mde so people won't think I'm crazy


I figured I would give it a few days/weeks and try again.  At some point, they'll announce when the other hotels are opening.  Thanksgiving week wasn't full before they shutdown the reservation system, so I think we'll be ok.


----------



## yulilin3

Just called, originally had a CR room garden view with a 50% CM discount ($260) was moved to Poly village, deluxe studio standard room 
Checking in July 1


----------



## Sandisw

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I wonder if they are going to offer split stays to those whose rez straddles the July 11 date.  IOW, DVC/cabins before and keep your original resort after?



People are reporting that they have been moved for trips checking out later than July 11th now...they may have changed policy already.


----------



## ejdmomma

Sandisw said:


> People are reporting that they have been moved for trips checking out later than July 11th now...they may have changed policy already.


Are they being moved to deluxe/DVC or cabins? Or are they being given the option of moderates or values?


----------



## katyringo

Seeing reports that the 14 day quarantine for those come from the new York tri-state area has been extended without an end date.


----------



## Sandisw

ejdmomma said:


> Are they being moved to deluxe/DVC or cabins? Or are they being given the option of moderates or values?



People keeping dates are still only being moved to DVC and Ft. Wilderness.  

One report of someone who changed their trip to November and was allowed to book Beach Club...not DVC part,

All other reports of date changes seem to still be DVC or Ft. Wilderness but those seem to be July.


----------



## StevieB81

LiteBrite said:


> I'll go ahead and apologize for being "that person", but I've seen this spelling numerous times and it's driving me crazy.
> 
> "Legalize" (pronounced legal eyes) is a real word that means to make something legal.  I think what you're going for here is "legalese" (pronounced legal ease), which is a made up word that means language created to explain lawyer stuff.  You can equate this to the spelling of "Portugese", the language of Portugal.
> 
> Sorry again, that is all.


You made me laugh. Thanks for that


----------



## MMSM

katyringo said:


> Seeing reports that the 14 day quarantine for those come from the new York tri-state area has been extended without an end date.


Where are you seeing that


----------



## yulilin3

Just called the Fl health dpt hotline and asked about the executive order, it does NOT have an expiration date and it's up to the Gov. to cancel it
here's the number for anyone that wants to ask 18667796121

Just one more thing, DIS guidelines state that talk about circumventing Disney rules is not allowed. I would extend that to talk about circumventing State rules as well. I know this order makes no sense but we have to abide by what is given right now. So please keep your thoughts on this to yourselves
Thank you


----------



## dachsie

yulilin3 said:


> Just called the Fl health dpt hotline and asked about the executive order, it does NOT have an expiration date and it's up to the Gov. to cancel it
> here's the number for anyone that wants to ask 18667796121
> 
> Just one more thing, DIS guidelines state that talk about circumventing Disney rules is not allowed. I would extend that to talk about circumventing State rules as well. I know this order makes no sense but we have to abide by what is given right now. So please keep your thoughts on this to yourselves
> Thank you


Which executive order?

NM - I figured it out -the tri-state one


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> Which executive order?


the one for self isolation for 14 days from people from the TriState area


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Gotta say that orders pretty stupid now when our rates are down and Floridas are going up. I am glad my trip is not til October I'd be more afraid of getting Covid in Florida right now then getting it in NJ. If i remember correctly when the theme parks re opened they had a daily case rate that was over the combined case rates of a week of all the tristate area.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I received an interesting reply from Walt Disney World Ticketing to my question about the validity of my 6-day PH.  In "normal" circumstances, I would have a nine-day window including the first day of use within which to use up the ticket.  And my printed confirmation says that: "Valid any six days from August 16 to August 24, 2020."

But now that the ticket's expiration has been pushed back to September 26, 2021, the reply from the WDW Ticketing person stated that the ticket can be used on *any* six days from the start date up to 9-26-21.  In other words, the usual validity window has, uh...gone out the window.  This is contrary to every other person/forum/whatever to whom I have inquired about this, so I'm not sure I believe it, but at least I have it in writing.  The other thing I'm not sure about is whether the entire ticket will be 'demoted' to a Base (with appropriate refund via gift card or whatever) if I show up for a day or two in August and then come back months later.  If the PH element is refunded in any sort of reasonable manner, that might work out okay for me.  I will be interested to hear about actual guest experience with ticket validity as things get going next month.


----------



## yulilin3

Just a reminder  discussion on the virus is off topic on this forum


----------



## shoegal9

LiteBrite said:


> I'll go ahead and apologize for being "that person", but I've seen this spelling numerous times and it's driving me crazy.
> 
> "Legalize" (pronounced legal eyes) is a real word that means to make something legal.  I think what you're going for here is "legalese" (pronounced legal ease), which is a made up word that means language created to explain lawyer stuff.  You can equate this to the spelling of "Portugese", the language of Portugal.
> 
> Sorry again, that is all.



THIS! I resist the urge to start a grammar/spelling thread every day. My other favorites are lose/loose, there/their, and dining/dinning. 

l really don’t want to loose my dinning plan, but their are worse things.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Someone on the DIS (who shall remain nameless) once sent this to me via PM.   



But anyway, to get back on topic.  I've been tied up every day this week so not really checking the news, only to expect to log in to find some big explosion or that I've missed an AP sign-up, or whatever.  And yet I return and we still know nothing.  I mean, it's only 30 days away.  

No resort e-mails for me for this new round of dates, even though I do have a reservation checking in during the latest window.  I did receive the e-mail for the last round.    The inconsistent e-mail pattern continues.


----------



## HollyMD

Yeah got yet another AP, no real message, thanks for your patience email from disney destinations today. Just KNEW it was going to be info about the reservation system. But nope. Just the same basic wording all of them have been so far. Wish they’d quit teasing me with the no info emails.


----------



## lanejudy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I do have a reservation checking in during the latest window


Ah, but there’s a twist... the latest round considers check-_out_ date as well.  Maybe your reservation extends past 7/11?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

lanejudy said:


> Ah, but there’s a twist... the latest round considers check-_out_ date as well.  Maybe your reservation extends past 7/11?



Ha - I didn't know about the twist!  I have moved on from following every small detail/DIS report and knowing every word on Disney's website to not caring any more.  (Well, I do care, I just don't have the stamina to keep constantly following so have mentally allowed myself to check out)

My stay that week is 7/5-7/11.


----------



## Rosanne

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ha - I didn't know about the twist!  I have moved on from following every small detail/DIS report and knowing every word on Disney's website to not caring any more.  (Well, I do care, I just don't have the stamina to keep constantly following so have mentally allowed myself to check out)
> 
> My stay that week is 7/5-7/11.



Then that should just be a no-added cost move.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Well, it’s Friday, I’m less than 30 day out from check-in, and I’d reallllllly like to get some more information today.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ha - I didn't know about the twist!  I have moved on from following every small detail/DIS report and knowing every word on Disney's website to not caring any more.  (Well, I do care, I just don't have the stamina to keep constantly following so have mentally allowed myself to check out)
> 
> My stay that week is 7/5-7/11.


You can call now.  That's what I did,  didn't receive an email either,  was moved no issues,  call took maybe 15 min


----------



## kylenne

brewhome said:


> Good morning!  I keep reading about only being allowed to reserve parks for four days... is this in writing somewhere or is it a rumor?



This is really starting to resemble the world’s most expensive game of Telephone.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Well, it’s Friday, I’m less than 30 day out from check-in, and I’d reallllllly like to get some more information today.


perhaps today will end up being called..."Fantastic News Friday".....and by the end of the day we'll have heard about the new park reservation system AND when we can book dining in the parks!!!

I'm not sure if that above statement is ..... ...or....


----------



## DWillowBay

So, I noticed that the FP 'button' is now missing completely from MDE.   Hopefully, that means the new reservation system will roll out soon.   ...or not!


----------



## vacationer1954

FRANKTSJR said:


> Yes, but shouldn't they have been prepared? I know it's all a mess but if Disney announces Parks are open all issues should have been addressed in advance.


Darned pandemic! Why didn't it call ahead and warn us!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Not relevant to theme parks but people ask about refund timing often so just relaying a current experience. 

Had a room only resort stay checking in 6/7 that I left in tact and just let Disney auto-cancel.  Got the refund of my deposit today, so 5 days later.  

The exact timing of refunds is more dependent on your credit card than Disney, but that seems around a normal time frame for resort refunds from my experience.  

FWIW!


----------



## yulilin3

DWillowBay said:


> So, I noticed that the FP 'button' is now missing completely from MDE.   Hopefully, that means the new reservation system will roll out soon.   ...or not!


merged you to an already open thread
The fp button has been absent on my MDE since they announced no fp


----------



## Sandiz08

My FP button has been there this whole time until I logged in today. Just noticed it was gone.


----------



## DWillowBay

yulilin3 said:


> merged you to an already open thread
> The fp button has been absent on my MDE since they announced no fp


Oh wow.   Mine just disappeared overnight.   Well...like I said, "or not".


----------



## RangerPooh

My FP+ button disappeared a few days ago. I know that the app had an update recently so this is probably why we're seeing it gone at different times.


----------



## Avery&Todd

My FP+ button just disappeared as well - and it was quite confusing bc that button and the dining button BOTH said I could make reservations starting June27th..which was a little sad since at this time NEITHER are true!!


----------



## SMRT-1

kylenne said:


> This is really starting to resemble the world’s most expensive game of Telephone.


What's that you say? You can only reserve four park days AND you have to do it by telephone? 



(Disclaimer: I hate to take away from my mediocre attempt at humor, but in order to prevent exacerbating the issue of misread misinformation that @kylenne was referencing, I thought I should probably make it clear to everyone that *this is a joke*.)


----------



## marx

yulilin3 said:


> merged you to an already open thread
> The fp button has been absent on my MDE since they announced no fp


My 60 day window opened yesterday and the FP option was there (on the web version), but lead to Stitch.  The option is gone today


----------



## yulilin3

they are definitely working on the app. Used to be able to book reservations for DS directly from the app and now I can´t but I can still do it on the web


----------



## marx

yulilin3 said:


> Just called the Fl health dpt hotline and asked about the executive order, it does NOT have an expiration date and it's up to the Gov. to cancel it
> here's the number for anyone that wants to ask 18667796121
> 
> Just one more thing, DIS guidelines state that talk about circumventing Disney rules is not allowed. I would extend that to talk about circumventing State rules as well. I know this order makes no sense but we have to abide by what is given right now. So please keep your thoughts on this to yourselves
> Thank you


I just called as well as I had a specific question about driving to Florida and if the 14 days began once I crossed the border into Florida, or left NJ (I am staying for 10 days in South Carolina).

The person I spoke to could not answer my question but gave me an email for non general questions.  It is Covid-19@FLHealth.gov. 

She also said that the order will be reviewed on July 7th, and may even be rescinded earlier.  So, information given out is not consistent.


----------



## TinkerTracy

We are scheduled to arrive at Copper Creek (WL) on July 16th...and I am so anxious to know how the process will work with reservations. I am such a planner and this is so hard for me haha! I want to have every day planned out! I hope we get some more information soon!


----------



## tinkerhon

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Not relevant to theme parks but people ask about refund timing often so just relaying a current experience.
> 
> Had a room only resort stay checking in 6/7 that I left in tact and just let Disney auto-cancel.  Got the refund of my deposit today, so 5 days later.
> 
> The exact timing of refunds is more dependent on your credit card than Disney, but that seems around a normal time frame for resort refunds from my experience.
> 
> FWIW!


Just sharing my own (recent ) experience.
2 days for hotel and dessert party 
10 days for park tickets (non package)


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! Just wanted to give you a heads up that I was able to order Magic Bands today! I was shocked when I went on and saw all the buttons under my scheduled trips that said ‘GET STARTED.’ I was even able to order our annual passholder bands, along with custom bands, as well. There were a lot of new bands I personally haven’t seen before. Enjoy!


----------



## 2vets

Anyone in California terrified they're gonna roll the new reservation system out at 3 am our time?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

I'm not too sure if this has been posted but UK guests have now started to receive the below email from Disney


----------



## Geomom

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to give you a heads up that I was able to order Magic Bands today! I was shocked when I went on and saw all the buttons under my scheduled trips that said ‘GET STARTED.’ I was even able to order our annual passholder bands, along with custom bands, as well. There were a lot of new bands I personally haven’t seen before. Enjoy!


Thanks for the info!  I had just ordered plain bands when they became available and was able to change my order just now for our 7/25 trip.  Ordered custom bands for the kids and said I'd reuse the ones DH and I have..."reuse" the custom ones we'd ordered for our April trip that got cancelled...so really the first use for them.  So happy!


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to give you a heads up that I was able to order Magic Bands today! I was shocked when I went on and saw all the buttons under my scheduled trips that said ‘GET STARTED.’ I was even able to order our annual passholder bands, along with custom bands, as well. There were a lot of new bands I personally haven’t seen before. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 500697


Just ordered ours! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MinnieMSue

I saw on a photo of the skyliner running today. Gives me hope Pop will be open soon


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I'm not too sure if this has been posted but UK guests have now started to receive the below email from Disney
> View attachment 500704View attachment 500705View attachment 500706View attachment 500707View attachment 500708


thank you for sharing
I think this is the first instance where water parks not opening is actually put into writing? also the change in the word "soon" to "shortly" I know, grasping at straws now


----------



## Avery&Todd

yulilin3 said:


> also the change in the word "soon" to "shortly" I know, grasping at straws now


I read that too and my heart skipped a beat!!  "Shortly" means it could be mean any minute!  Isn't that what mom's say in the car when their kids are in the backseat asking "when will we be there"???

"Shortly" is totally sooner than "Soon"!


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to give you a heads up that I was able to order Magic Bands today! I was shocked when I went on and saw all the buttons under my scheduled trips that said ‘GET STARTED.’ I was even able to order our annual passholder bands, along with custom bands, as well. There were a lot of new bands I personally haven’t seen before. Enjoy!


Finally got our AP MBs ordered!  Forward is forward no matter the pace!


----------



## DanielNYC

yulilin3 said:


> I think this is the first instance where water parks not opening is actually put into writing?



I picked up on that too, and now I'm really happy I didn't add the water park option when I bought our tickets from UT last month.


----------



## RangerPooh

Ordered our magic bands. Have yet to order our AP, but I have plenty of time. They don’t expire until Oct. lol. Can you tell I forget to reorder. Often just reuse.


----------



## DWillowBay

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to give you a heads up that I was able to order Magic Bands today! I was shocked when I went on and saw all the buttons under my scheduled trips that said ‘GET STARTED.’ I was even able to order our annual passholder bands, along with custom bands, as well. There were a lot of new bands I personally haven’t seen before. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 500697


Thank you so much for posting.   It felt so good to order (finally) my aqua castle magic band.  Just a little joy to the end of a rough week.   Thanks, again!


----------



## Ptrejo85

2vets said:


> Anyone in California terrified they're gonna roll the new reservation system out at 3 am our time?



Yes!! I think I will just stay up all night to make sure I don’t sleep through it!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I may be guilty of some questionable Disney spending in my lifetime, and I have purchased a few limited editions/premium MagicBands in the parks before.... but for whatever reason I have been totally against spending money on premium MagicBands for resort stays when the free option has always been a click away - it has always been the basic colors for us.  Until today.... for no other reason than "because it's there" - which is a terrible reason, but whatever.

@DWillowBay - DW picked that aqua castle MB too.

@mrsap - thanks for posting about it!

Definitely a bright spot for the week, even if I never see them!


----------



## Jacq7414

There’s so many magic bands now!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I’m so excited! Just ordered our magicbands(we only had 5 days left so thank goodness for this chat!) and I got the Galaxy’s Edge one and my mom got the Riviera band. I was between the Star Wars and aqua castle one, but ultimately my love of the new land won out! It’s a nice welcome to my completely naked MDE


----------



## georgina

RangerPooh said:


> Ordered our magic bands. Have yet to order our AP, but I have plenty of time. They don’t expire until Oct. lol. Can you tell I forget to reorder. Often just reuse.


Last time I had an AP I was able to order the AP band months after it expired. It was still listed as an option to order in MDE


----------



## 2vets

Ptrejo85 said:


> Yes!! I think I will just stay up all night to make sure I don’t sleep through it!!


But - WHAT NIGHT? Are we to become nocturnal now that we finally gained back that extra hour of sleep with a lack of commute????


----------



## CleverHarer

2vets said:


> But - WHAT NIGHT? Are we to become nocturnal now that we finally gained back that extra hour of sleep with a lack of commute????



Thank goodness I work night shift. Every time I am on break I’m checking the app and web and social media for news to break!


----------



## MomOTwins

Hmmm, does anyone know what this webpage is for?  I stumbled across it just now and I don't think I've seen an "activity reservation" page before.  It's blank now, but wondering if this will be the landing page for the new reservation system.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/activity-reservation/

ETA---clearly the suspense of this is messing with my mind if I am actually excited about finding a _blank_ page on disney world's website.  C'mon Disney.... give us some news!


----------



## Bjn10

MomOTwins said:


> Hmmm, does anyone know what this webpage is for?  I stumbled across it just now and I don't think I've seen an "activity reservation" page before.  It's blank now, but wondering if this will be the landing page for the new reservation system.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/activity-reservation/
> 
> ETA---clearly the suspense of this is messing with my mind if I am actually excited about finding a _blank_ page on disney world's website.  C'mon Disney.... give us some news!



I think they cleared out a lot of things but hopefully


----------



## bpx2

I see a lot of people have been able to order Magic Bands, but does anyone know if they are actually shipping them out? We are checking in on June 22nd, and I was able to order ours last Sunday but haven't received any shipment notification.


----------



## MomOTwins

bpx2 said:


> I see a lot of people have been able to order Magic Bands, but does anyone know if they are actually shipping them out? We are checking in on June 22nd, and I was able to order ours last Sunday but haven't received any shipment notification.


Our first trip we booked a week before we arrived (I know!  Crazy, right?  I was excited to have a fastpass to the little mermaid... lol).  Anyway, we did not get our bands by mail but they were waiting for us at the resort front desk.  I think that is what they do if they don't have time to ship.


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

bpx2 said:


> I see a lot of people have been able to order Magic Bands, but does anyone know if they are actually shipping them out? We are checking in on June 22nd, and I was able to order ours last Sunday but haven't received any shipment notification.


My confirmatiom email said we are supposed to get them 10 business days before our vacation. Hopefully you get yours soon!


----------



## bpx2

MomOTwins said:


> Our first trip we booked a week before we arrived (I know!  Crazy, right?  I was excited to have a fastpass to the little mermaid... lol).  Anyway, we did not get our bands by mail but they were waiting for us at the resort front desk.  I think that is what they do if they don't have time to ship.



Yeah, I thought that may be the case too but wasn't sure if they were doing that either since it seems like they're trying to limit contact at the front desk. 



Gabrielle Broughton said:


> My confirmatiom email said we are supposed to get them 10 business days before our vacation. Hopefully you get yours soon!


 
My email says the same, but I thought they would have shipped by now since we're only 10 days out. Oh well, I guess we'll find out soon either way. I think we have a couple old ones in a box somewhere that I can scrounge up just in case.


----------



## zemmer

bpx2 said:


> I see a lot of people have been able to order Magic Bands, but does anyone know if they are actually shipping them out? We are checking in on June 22nd, and I was able to order ours last Sunday but haven't received any shipment notification.


I check in June 24 and my bands shipped yesterday.


----------



## Bjn10

zemmer said:


> I check in June 24 and my bands shipped yesterday. View attachment 500774


It’s the small things


----------



## lilypgirl

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I may be guilty of some questionable Disney spending in my lifetime, and I have purchased a few limited editions/premium MagicBands in the parks before.... but for whatever reason I have been totally against spending money on premium MagicBands for resort stays when the free option has always been a click away - it has always been the basic colors for us.  Until today.... for no other reason than "because it's there" - which is a terrible reason, but whatever.
> 
> @DWillowBay - DW picked that aqua castle MB too.
> 
> @mrsap - thanks for posting about it!
> 
> Definitely a bright spot for the week, even if I never see them!


I did the same thing today for  my 12 year old but honestly if they were offering the new solid colored ones they have on the Disney Store website for a paid MB  upgrade  I would have done it for all of us. 
Off topic I have never really looked but do the gift shops have more options for MB purchase than the Disney Store website?


----------



## yulilin3

lilypgirl said:


> I did the same thing today for  my 12 year old but honestly if they were offering the new solid colored ones they have on the Disney Store website for a paid MB  upgrade  I would have done it for all of us.
> Off topic I have never really looked but do the gift shops have more options for MB purchase than the Disney Store website?


Yes, lots more.


----------



## Avery&Todd

I guess I missed NOTHING last night??  I was totally expecting to come on here and the whole site would have blown up with news!!  

Back to waiting...


----------



## lilypgirl

Avery&Todd said:


> I guess I missed NOTHING last night??  I was totally expecting to come on here and the whole site would have blown up with news!!
> 
> Back to waiting...


Wishful thinking! I was hoping the same thing.


----------



## MomOTwins

Avery&Todd said:


> I guess I missed NOTHING last night??  I was totally expecting to come on here and the whole site would have blown up with news!!
> 
> Back to waiting...


Yup. Nada.


----------



## Leigh L

Avery&Todd said:


> I guess I missed NOTHING last night??  I was totally expecting to come on here and the whole site would have blown up with news!!
> 
> Back to waiting...





lilypgirl said:


> Wishful thinking! I was hoping the same thing.


Ditto!
Today is 60 days out from the first part of our split/stay August trip and the first window opened so I booked an ADR for Homecomin'. (Yay, my page has something on it! lol).  

Yesterday, Disney did (quietly) extend all of the military Salute tickets that were to expire December 18, mine was updated early, but DD's was several hours later. And the FP button disappeared yesterday too, right? So maybe that was all their IT could handle for a day?   

Hopefully sometime this weekend we'll hear something on opening resorts, reservations, or for those eligible for previews...anything lol


----------



## dmband

Can anyone confirm...
IF I cancel my reservation, can I make a new reservation for next year once they open up the availability?

I got the email to keep/cancel/rebook and was asked to do it by yesterday. The link never loaded and so I called.
the CM said they were only rebooking to 12/31/20 and that people with reservations would have priority to book after they extend the booking period.
what she couldn’t answer was what is considered “with a reservation”. Does that mean with a reservation at the time they extend it, or does it mean with a reservation during the entire closed/ limited experience time frame.
Just trying to decide if it is worth rebooking with zero intention of going, so that I am 100% “with a reservation” or if it is safe to cancel and not potentially take rooms away from people who can use them.
thoughts??


----------



## Jacq7414

dmband said:


> Can anyone confirm...
> IF I cancel my reservation, can I make a new reservation for next year once they open up the availability?
> 
> I got the email to keep/cancel/rebook and was asked to do it by yesterday. The link never loaded and so I called.
> the CM said they were only rebooking to 12/31/20 and that people with reservations would have priority to book after they extend the booking period.
> what she couldn’t answer was what is considered “with a reservation”. Does that mean with a reservation at the time they extend it, or does it mean with a reservation during the entire closed/ limited experience time frame.
> Just trying to decide if it is worth rebooking with zero intention of going, so that I am 100% “with a reservation” or if it is safe to cancel and not potentially take rooms away from people who can use them.
> thoughts??


Wow. That would be crazy if no one could book. What about people who had their Reservations cancelled and couldn’t go again this year for whatever reason (work, money, school, etc) and wanted to go next year.


----------



## ClapYourHands

dmband said:


> Can anyone confirm...
> IF I cancel my reservation, can I make a new reservation for next year once they open up the availability?
> 
> I got the email to keep/cancel/rebook and was asked to do it by yesterday. The link never loaded and so I called.
> the CM said they were only rebooking to 12/31/20 and that people with reservations would have priority to book after they extend the booking period.
> what she couldn’t answer was what is considered “with a reservation”. Does that mean with a reservation at the time they extend it, or does it mean with a reservation during the entire closed/ limited experience time frame.
> Just trying to decide if it is worth rebooking with zero intention of going, so that I am 100% “with a reservation” or if it is safe to cancel and not potentially take rooms away from people who can use them.
> thoughts??


So, to play it safe, rebook to December to buy yourself time. By December, you should be able to book into 2021. That way you won’t have a lapse in reservations


----------



## LovingPooh

Yep, everyone is in the hurry up and wait for news mode....
I am 29 days out til my trip


----------



## Poohbear538

LovingPooh said:


> Yep, everyone is in the hurry up and wait for news mode....
> I am 29 days out til my trip


Love your name  !!


----------



## ClapYourHands

Jacq7414 said:


> Wow. That would be crazy if no one could book. What about people who had their Reservations cancelled and couldn’t go again this year for whatever reason (work, money, school, etc) and wanted to go next year.


Thousands of people had reservations cancelled for March, April, and May. Those reservations are just gone, and there is zero priority given in rebooking. I imagine if you cancel a summer or fall reservation, you’d be in the same position


----------



## Jacq7414

ClapYourHands said:


> Thousands of people had reservations cancelled for March, April, and May. Those reservations are just gone, and there is zero priority given in rebooking. I imagine if you cancel a summer or fall reservation, you’d be in the same position


Oh I get that. But I think it’s a bit ridiculous to allow people who have later fall reservations the ability to book 2021 reservations first when others didn’t even have the ability to. It should just be a fresh slate for 2021 reservations


----------



## bpx2

zemmer said:


> I check in June 24 and my bands shipped yesterday. View attachment 500774



Weird that you checkin after me but mine haven't shipped yet. That's Disney for ya 

I just did a chat to check on the status of mine and the CM said mine were in the fulfillment stage and would ship out next week. She also said if the fulfillment team couldn't ship them out in time, then they would be sent to my resort.


----------



## KrazeeK120

Jacq7414 said:


> Oh I get that. But I think it’s a bit ridiculous to allow people who have later fall reservations the ability to book 2021 reservations first when others didn’t even have the ability to. It should just be a fresh slate for 2021 reservations



As someone who had a May trip cancelled, I agree with this!


----------



## LovingPooh

Poohbear538 said:


> Love your name  !!


Thanks. Love yours too!


----------



## ClapYourHands

Jacq7414 said:


> Oh I get that. But I think it’s a bit ridiculous to allow people who have later fall reservations the ability to book 2021 reservations first when others didn’t even have the ability to. It should just be a fresh slate for 2021 reservations





KrazeeK120 said:


> As someone who had a May trip cancelled, I agree with this!



I had May canceled, too. And I didn’t rebook under free dining before Disney pulled the deal early, so basically I get nothing in the way of recovery.

I don’t disagree with your opinion, but whether or not Disney gives priority on 2021 bookings to those with current reservations, that decision is not going to be affected by what any of us think Disney should do.

I don’t know if even Disney knows for sure how 2021 will be handled, and those in a position to modify may or may not have an advantage. However, I’m fairly certain those with canceled reservations will continue to get nothing.


----------



## kylenne

ClapYourHands said:


> Thousands of people had reservations cancelled for March, April, and May. Those reservations are just gone, and there is zero priority given in rebooking. I imagine if you cancel a summer or fall reservation, you’d be in the same position



In hindsight I'm really glad I didn't wait for Disney to cancel our May trip and just did it myself. Also glad I rebooked for next year as soon as we figured out our dates.


----------



## ClapYourHands

kylenne said:


> In hindsight I'm really glad I didn't wait for Disney to cancel our May trip and just did it myself. Also glad I rebooked for next year as soon as we figured out our dates.


2021 is too far away for me to commit, but in hindsight, I kind of wish I’d made a few refundable reservations for dates that might work. I’m a Value-resort mama, and if only DVC is open, I’m priced out of onsite rooms.


----------



## Jacq7414

ClapYourHands said:


> 2021 is too far away for me to commit, but in hindsight, I kind of wish I’d made a few refundable reservations for dates that might work. I’m a Value-resort mama, and if only DVC is open, I’m priced out of onsite rooms.


I actually do have 2 reservations for WDW for April 2021 and May 2021. I made them after I cancelled my July 2020 trip. Currently I have a cruise on the Fantasy after my April 2021 reservation (We are staying at WDW The 2 days before the cruise) and I really would like to book a backup trip at WDW for that week instead. Just didn’t think to do it at the time .
ETA: we don’t have tickets though because they couldn’t add tickets yet


----------



## kylenne

ClapYourHands said:


> 2021 is too far away for me to commit, but in hindsight, I kind of wish I’d made a few refundable reservations for dates that might work. I’m a Value-resort mama, and if only DVC is open, I’m priced out of onsite rooms.



I'm kind of wishing I did that for September of this year, at this rate if nothing is available to book for Labor Day weekend I'll probably end up looking at Swan or Dolphin.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Do we have any sense that Florida/Disney is committed to this July opening or could changing COVID numbers alter that? It looks like cases are on the rise in Florida at the moment. I’ve only seen discussions on reopening states, not adding restrictions back, but I would think it’s a possibility.


----------



## Avery&Todd

*sigh* - now I've gone grocery shopping and unpacked and I come back to..... no updates...


----------



## osufeth24

ClapYourHands said:


> Do we have any sense that Florida/Disney is committed to this July opening or could changing COVID numbers alter that? It looks like cases are on the rise in Florida at the moment. I’ve only seen discussions on reopening states, not adding restrictions back, but I would think it’s a possibility.


I'm really tired of this narrative


----------



## constanze

Avery&Todd said:


> *sigh* - now I've gone grocery shopping and unpacked and I come back to..... no updates...


I know? Right?! ...I hope Disney gives us a substantial update soon...


----------



## Avery&Todd

constanze said:


> I know? Right?! ...I hope Disney gives us a substantial update soon...


I'm ready for ALL the updates!  I do feel it might be a little overwhelming though - going from having nothing but guesses and speculations to instantly having ALL the answers and the ability to make park reservations and dining reservations!

I can't imagine how powerful that will be!

Maybe they'll tell us what is coming and then give us a day to get our plans together vs. just blurting it all out at the same time AND unlocking all the new features in one big swoop??!!


----------



## yulilin3

ClapYourHands said:


> Do we have any sense that Florida/Disney is committed to this July opening or could changing COVID numbers alter that? It looks like cases are on the rise in Florida at the moment. I’ve only seen discussions on reopening states, not adding restrictions back, but I would think it’s a possibility.


The governor has said that they are looking at hospitalizations and bed availability. As of now,  we're good to go.  Any discussion on actual virus numbers can be done in the community board


----------



## yulilin3

Avery&Todd said:


> I'm ready for ALL the updates!  I do feel it might be a little overwhelming though - going from having nothing but guesses and speculations to instantly having ALL the answers and the ability to make park reservations and dining reservations!
> 
> I can't imagine how powerful that will be!
> 
> Maybe they'll tell us what is coming and then give us a day to get our plans together vs. just blurting it all out at the same time AND unlocking all the new features in one big swoop??!!


They have done it both ways.  Where they just post availability to book something out of the blue or they give a date and time when a reservation will be open
Having experienced both I prefer the surprise attack,  the system isn't overwhelmed and rarely glitches, of course that means being glued to your devices


----------



## JM23457

Avery&Todd said:


> *sigh* - now I've gone grocery shopping and unpacked and I come back to..... no updates...


"Oh hello, hello...
It must be him, but it's not him
And then I die
That's when I die..."

That song's been in my head today. I have no idea why...


----------



## constanze

yulilin3 said:


> They have done it both ways.  Where they just post availability to book something out of the blue or they give a date and time when a reservation will be open
> Having experienced both I prefer the surprise attack,  the system isn't overwhelmed and rarely glitches, of course that means being glued to your devices


If I was glued to my device any more than I was---you would have to surgically remove me ...


----------



## Avery&Todd

yulilin3 said:


> They have done it both ways.  Where they just post availability to book something out of the blue or they give a date and time when a reservation will be open
> Having experienced both I prefer the surprise attack,  the system isn't overwhelmed and rarely glitches, of course that means being glued to your devices


Which explains why I've been anxious about being away from my laptop when I had to go to the store since the WiFi @ my Target isn't the b est...

But on the bright side, I did buy $200 in Disney gift cards to add to the pile!

I'm ALL IN for a surprise attack....bring it on Disney!


----------



## yulilin3

Avery&Todd said:


> Which explains why I've been anxious about being away from my laptop when I had to go to the store since the WiFi @ my Target isn't the b est...
> 
> But on the bright side, I did buy $200 in Disney gift cards to add to the pile!
> 
> I'm ALL IN for a surprise attack....bring it on Disney!


We have beat the Disney park blog news story here plenty of times
Like Pandora previews opened up and we reported it here, everyone scrambled and got their preview times,  a day later DPB  published "you can now register for previews" and then all the responses on their story were like "there's no spots left"
Hahaha you've been DISsed


----------



## MomOTwins

JM23457 said:


> "Oh hello, hello...
> It must be him, but it's not him
> And then I die
> That's when I die..."
> 
> That song's been in my head today. I have no idea why...



I've had "Waiting in the Wings" from the Tangled series on repeat in my head all day.  "I'll only keep on waiiiiiting"


----------



## MomOTwins

yulilin3 said:


> We have beat the Disney park blog news story here plenty of times
> Like Pandora previews opened up and we reported it here, everyone scrambled and got their preview times,  a day later DPB  published "you can now register for previews" and then all the responses on their story were like "there's no spots left"
> Hahaha you've been DISsed


The thing I am dreading is a repeat of the star wars activity reservations.  They released those without warning and I was lucky enough to see it on the Dis when it happened, but the website kept crashing like crazy from all the traffic, and it took me two hours to actually be able to make the reservations.  Plus we were after the 60-day mark so had to schedule around fastpasses which was not easy.  I just really hope the new "system" actually works reasonably well.


----------



## yankeesfan123

yulilin3 said:


> We have beat the Disney park blog news story here plenty of times
> Like Pandora previews opened up and we reported it here, everyone scrambled and got their preview times,  a day later DPB  published "you can now register for previews" and then all the responses on their story were like "there's no spots left"
> Hahaha you've been DISsed


But we keep being told this thread is just for official news from Disney and everything else belongs in a different forum?


----------



## Zeus'Headache

yankeesfan123 said:


> But we keep being told this thread is just for official news from Disney and everything else belongs in a different forum?


Receiving official emails from Disney for registration can be considered ‘official news’. Once the link/emails drop, it will most definitely be posted here! It just so happens that the DisBoards happen to just be slightly faster that DPB


----------



## yulilin3

Good news
Park CM are starting to get callbacks to work
I have first hand info from SWGE full timers, some have been called back to start on the 28th
Remember this process goes by seniority with FT CM being called first, so it will take a while to get the cat in place. But the 28th seems to be starting date for all of them


----------



## M&E

We have a resort reservation (Pop) starting August 14th. We did not book a package and do not have tickets. We are still considering going, but having to wear masks 100% of the time in Florida heat will be a deal breaker. Waiting to see how things pan out. We would be fine wearing masks on transportation and inside shops and indoor lines. If we have to wear them even walking around the park we will cancel. But that leads me to my question, Will we be allowed to buy tickets and reserve park days? I don't want just a resort stay. I know they have temporarily stopped ticket sales, but what about for those with resorts booked? Is it just a wait and see? Also, how long before the trip do I have to cancel my resort reservation? I was thinking a month, but am hoping to wait until closer in order to know more. Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

M&E said:


> We have a resort reservation (Pop) starting August 14th. We did not book a package and do not have tickets. We are still considering going, but having to wear masks 100% of the time in Florida heat will be a deal breaker. Waiting to see how things pan out. We would be fine wearing masks on transportation and inside shops and indoor lines. If we have to wear them even walking around the park we will cancel. But that leads me to my question, Will we be allowed to buy tickets and reserve park days? I don't want just a resort stay. I know they have temporarily stopped ticket sales, but what about for those with resorts booked? Is it just a wait and see? Also, how long before the trip do I have to cancel my resort reservation? I was thinking a month, but am hoping to wait until closer in order to know more. Thanks


Merged you to the existing thread
In short,  no details have been offered but you should go to post 1 and read the info we're have so far


----------



## gatorlisa

M&E said:


> We have a resort reservation (Pop) starting August 14th. We did not book a package and do not have tickets. We are still considering going, but having to wear masks 100% of the time in Florida heat will be a deal breaker. Waiting to see how things pan out. We would be fine wearing masks on transportation and inside shops and indoor lines. If we have to wear them even walking around the park we will cancel. But that leads me to my question, Will we be allowed to buy tickets and reserve park days? I don't want just a resort stay. I know they have temporarily stopped ticket sales, but what about for those with resorts booked? Is it just a wait and see? Also, how long before the trip do I have to cancel my resort reservation? I was thinking a month, but am hoping to wait until closer in order to know more. Thanks


You say you did not book a package. I assume this means you currently have a room only reservation. Cancellation for room only reservations is up to 5 days prior to check in to get your deposit back. This is normal policy for room only reservations.


----------



## DanielNYC

M&E said:


> But that leads me to my question, Will we be allowed to buy tickets and reserve park days? I don't want just a resort stay. I know they have temporarily stopped ticket sales, but what about for those with resorts booked? Is it just a wait and see?



Are you asking if people with only booked resort stays will be in the initial phase for booking park reservations?  It doesn't read that way from what Disney has posted which is "Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold." It doesn't mention anything about resort only reservations.  However like other posters, I suspect that people in your situation will be able to buy tickets and make reservations if you stay on top of the announcements and act quickly once ticket sales and reservations are released to the general public.  Good luck!


----------



## Katrina Y

M&E said:


> We have a resort reservation (Pop) starting August 14th. We did not book a package and do not have tickets. We are still considering going, but having to wear masks 100% of the time in Florida heat will be a deal breaker. Waiting to see how things pan out. We would be fine wearing masks on transportation and inside shops and indoor lines. If we have to wear them even walking around the park we will cancel. But that leads me to my question, Will we be allowed to buy tickets and reserve park days? I don't want just a resort stay. I know they have temporarily stopped ticket sales, but what about for those with resorts booked? Is it just a wait and see? Also, how long before the trip do I have to cancel my resort reservation? I was thinking a month, but am hoping to wait until closer in order to know more. Thanks


It is my understanding that is will be extremely difficult to buy new tickets. As of right now, no new tickets are being sold. I have tickets and I am worried about getting reservations because they aren’t even guaranteeing ticket holders will get into the parks.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

gatorlisa said:


> You say you did not book a package. I assume this means you currently have a room only reservation. Cancellation for room only reservations is up to 5 days prior to check in to get your deposit back. This is normal policy for room only reservations.


I think Disney should change this to 14 days before - so many people that might cancel or who openly say they are going to cancel are holding out to the last minute creating a false amount of demand in the system.   At least do a tier.  Cancel at 14 days get 100%.  Cancel at 10 days get 75%.  Cancel at 5 days 50%.


----------



## cakebaker

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I think Disney should change this to 14 days before - so many people that might cancel or who openly say they are going to cancel are holding out to the last minute creating a false amount of demand in the system.   At least do a tier.  Cancel at 14 days get 100%.  Cancel at 10 days get 75%.  Cancel at 5 days 50%.




 If Disney would put out details in a timely manner so people could make informed decisions, that would be great. As it is, they wait until the last minute and so will I.


----------



## M&E

cakebaker said:


> If Disney would put out details in a timely manner so people could make informed decisions, that would be great. As it is, they wait until the last minute and so will I.


I agree! If I had the full information I would know if I should cancel or not. I would love to go, but only have a room reservation. If I can buy tickets and book reservations to the parks, there is a good chance I will go. I do feel badly holding onto a reservation I might not keep, but as things are changing I want to keep my options opened.


----------



## focusondisney

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I think Disney should change this to 14 days before - so many people that might cancel or who openly say they are going to cancel are holding out to the last minute creating a false amount of demand in the system.   At least do a tier.  Cancel at 14 days get 100%.  Cancel at 10 days get 75%.  Cancel at 5 days 50%.



Absolutely  not!!  Disney is withholding critical details, like where guests will be staying; how to reserve park days;  how the virtual lines will work;  when will new reservations open & how will park hopper tickets & APs be handled, so how are people supposed to make decisions on going or cancelling??? Nobody is holding onto reservations to screw with Disney or other guests.  The longer it takes for Disney to release accurate information, the longer it will take guests to decide on cancelling.   They have to give guests refunds if wanted once all these details are released.  You can’t punish your customers because it would create a demand on your system.

edit: I am *29 days* from check in & haven’t heard a thing from Disney about my resort or AP extension.  Once I get that info, I’ll decide on going. Til then, I’m holding my reservation. Too bad for anyone who doesn’t like it.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

focusondisney said:


> Absolutely  not!!  Disney is withholding critical details, like where guests will be staying; how to reserve park days;  how the virtual lines will work;  when will new reservations open & how will park hopper tickets & APs be handled, so how are people supposed to make decisions on going or cancelling??? Nobody is holding onto reservations to screw with Disney or other guests.  The longer it takes for Disney to release accurate information, the longer it will take guests to decide on cancelling.   They have to give guests refunds if wanted once all these details are released.  You can’t punish your customers because it would create a demand on your system.
> 
> edit: I am *29 days* from check in & haven’t heard a thing from Disney about my resort or AP extension.  Once I get that info, I’ll decide on going. Til then, I’m holding my reservation. Too bad for anyone who doesn’t like it.


I see people say over and over again that they will not wear masks but they are waiting "to see how things go".  Infections in Florida are doubling so what are they waiting for...masks will be required/ they are required.


----------



## Tinkerbellmom43

Rooms can't even be booked right now, so technically, no one is keeping rooms away from anyone at this point by holding on to a reservation. I'm sure once details are released peoples plans will be adjusted.


----------



## Avery&Todd

I thought it had been decided that the phrase "we should hear something SOON" meant soon and not "one day next week"??

still waiting......and .....and..........and....


----------



## yulilin3

Jennifer Brooklyn said:


> I’ve been wondering the same thing. Does Disney have a threshold where they will make the decision themselves to delay?


We're not discussing what might happen here.  Just the facts on operational changes presented by Disney.  We're have no new info other than the links posted on post 1. 
Discussion of ther virus can be done in the community board


----------



## Avery&Todd

yulilin3 said:


> We're not discussing what might happen here.  Just the facts on operational changes presented by Disney.  We're have no new info other than the links posted on post 1.



and we're just waiting for the next update....and waiting...and eating snacks while we patiently wait....


----------



## parasail_of_congress

M&E said:


> I agree! If I had the full information I would know if I should cancel or not. I would love to go, but only have a room reservation. If I can buy tickets and book reservations to the parks, there is a good chance I will go. I do feel badly holding onto a reservation I might not keep, but as things are changing I want to keep my options opened.



Personally I don't think you should feel bad holding a reservation. Like you said, things are changing every day. People can be upset about the lack of final details, but the situation is changing rapidly. Disney prefers to give no new info versus giving new info and then having to backtrack/changing it the next week. Why would they guarantee anything if they aren't certain about things?


----------



## Katrina Y

Avery&Todd said:


> I thought it had been decided that the phrase "we should hear something SOON" meant soon and not "one day next week"??
> 
> still waiting......and .....and..........and....


They have to take care the people that have trips around July 11th before they do anything with the reservation system. They aren’t even allowing those people to modify yet. 

There is no way they would release the reservation system before they allow people during that time frame to take care of modifications. In my opinion, it will still be a week away before we know anything.


----------



## katyringo

I am really curious when they will make announcements. For all the of the oversea parks that have or have opened they have very little notice. Like they just announce Hong Kong will open on this Wednesday.


----------



## M&E

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I see people say over and over again that they will not wear masks but they are waiting "to see how things go".  Infections in Florida are doubling so what are they waiting for...masks will be required/ they are required.


I know masks will be required, but I want to know to what extent. Our trip starts August 14th. If we have to wear them everywhere but in our room, then we won't go. I am keeping my reservation for a bit longer though. Just until the parks actually open and I can get reports. If we're allowed to remove our mask when 6 feet away from others and the parks aren't that crowded, I'm considering still going.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

M&E said:


> I know masks will be required, but I want to know to what extent. Our trip starts August 14th. If we have to wear them everywhere but in our room, then we won't go. I am keeping my reservation for a bit longer though. Just until the parks actually open and I can get reports. If we're allowed to remove our mask when 6 feet away from others and the parks aren't that crowded, I'm considering still going.



I'm assuming you know this and are talking more about when/if Disney's mask rules get relaxed as time goes on based on health expert recommendations and such, but just in case you don't know this what you are saying would not be permitted based on Disney's current posted mask information (and agreements with employee unions).

I personally don't expect that to change as quickly as 1-2 months into reopening just given the overall context of the situation (although speculation on my part).


----------



## yulilin3

M&E said:


> I know masks will be required, but I want to know to what extent. Our trip starts August 14th. If we have to wear them everywhere but in our room, then we won't go. I am keeping my reservation for a bit longer though. Just until the parks actually open and I can get reports. If we're allowed to remove our mask when 6 feet away from others and the parks aren't that crowded, I'm considering still going.


this is from their website. You will probably not know the procedures when you visit until that day, cause it could change quickly


*Face Coverings *
All Guests ages 2 and up—along with Cast Members—are required to wear face coverings when visiting Walt Disney World Resort. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times,* except when dining or swimming.*
All face coverings should:

Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
Be secured with ties or ear loops
Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable
Costume masks are not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.
The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.


----------



## yulilin3

Again a reminder that virus talk is not to be done in this forum. You can talk about the numbers on the community board


----------



## Raimiette

Does anyone know if I can call to rebook into next June or September?  I have an existing reservation right now at ASM for September (originally booked in November last year).  I have pretty much firmly decided I will not be going this year and am looking into June or September next year.  I know the reservation system doesn't go past December 2020 online right now.  Does anyone know if I can call?  I am Canadian and don't want to waste money on an expensive long-distance call if the system is down over the phone as well.


----------



## yulilin3

Raimiette said:


> Does anyone know if I can call to rebook into next June or September?  I have an existing reservation right now at ASM for September (originally booked in November last year).  I have pretty much firmly decided I will not be going this year and am looking into June or September next year.  I know the reservation system doesn't go past December 2020 online right now.  Does anyone know if I can call?  I am Canadian and don't want to waste money on an expensive long-distance call if the system is down over the phone as well.



no one can change reservations right now unless your reservation falls with a check in from today to July 11th


----------



## Raimiette

yulilin3 said:


> no one can change reservations right now unless your reservation falls with a check in from today to July 11th



Thanks!  I'll wait it out then.  Has Disney given any indication as to when their new reservation system is to start rolling out?  (I am assuming not, I haven't specifically seen anything here but this is over 5000 posts now so I've probably missed a lot).


----------



## yulilin3

Raimiette said:


> Thanks!  I'll wait it out then.  Has Disney given any indication as to when their new reservation system is to start rolling out?  (I am assuming not, I haven't specifically seen anything here but this is over 5000 posts now so I've probably missed a lot).


no. Make sure to read post 1 of this thread. We update that one with new links from Disney as they announce things


----------



## Katrina Y

Raimiette said:


> Thanks!  I'll wait it out then.  Has Disney given any indication as to when their new reservation system is to start rolling out?  (I am assuming not, I haven't specifically seen anything here but this is over 5000 posts now so I've probably missed a lot).


Nothing yet.


----------



## BeachPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> no one can change reservations right now unless your reservation falls with a check in from today to July 11th


My reservation is at CBR checking in 3 July and out 8 July.  I got an e-mail asking if I still planned on going, would be modifying or canceling.   I checked the box that we are still going, because I'm holding out to see if the passholder previews pan out.  I've heard that CBR will not be open.  Will they contact me to offer me a different resort or do I need to call?   I only have a little over a week to make a decision about this trip.  TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

BeachPrincess said:


> My reservation is at CBR checking in 3 July and out 8 July.  I got an e-mail asking if I still planned on going, would be modifying or canceling.   I checked the box that we are still going, because I'm holding out to see if the passholder previews pan out.  I've heard that CBR will not be open.  Will they contact me to offer me a different resort or do I need to call?   I only have a little over a week to make a decision about this trip.  TIA!


I called and was able to get it sorted out in 15 min I was originally for CR garden view, was moved to Poly Studio. My reservation is for July 1st


----------



## Zeus'Headache

BeachPrincess said:


> My reservation is at CBR checking in 3 July and out 8 July.  I got an e-mail asking if I still planned on going, would be modifying or canceling.   I checked the box that we are still going, because I'm holding out to see if the passholder previews pan out.  I've heard that CBR will not be open.  Will they contact me to offer me a different resort or do I need to call?   I only have a little over a week to make a decision about this trip.  TIA!


I would highly recommend calling and moving there is no harm doing it now and getting it over with!


----------



## Lindersj

Okay y'all, I really need DW to reopen so you can go and send back trip reports. I was lucky - we were slated to go for a week in April. Before they actually cancelled the trip (but when changes became flexible), I called and moved it to December, the week before Christmas. We can live with masks in December, but wonder how the lines will work. Yes, fewer people each day, but if the CMs have to leave every 2nd or 3rd seat/row open, it is the equivalent of 2-3 times as many people. And no FPs. Whatever will I stress about 60 days in advance? Oh, that's right, ADRs.

With everything else going on, DW planning might be trivial, but it's a nice distraction.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I was on the phone and couldn’t answer but got a call just now, presumably about my early July resort stay (I have a few reservations so I can’t keep track at this point).  

Poor guy, the VM was rather rambling and he sounded very nervous.  I can only imagine how difficult it is to be young (I don’t know he was young, but he sounded like it) and making these calls with probably little or no direction/training.


----------



## mdsouth

Raimiette said:


> Does anyone know if I can call to rebook into next June or September?  I have an existing reservation right now at ASM for September (originally booked in November last year).  I have pretty much firmly decided I will not be going this year and am looking into June or September next year.  I know the reservation system doesn't go past December 2020 online right now.  Does anyone know if I can call?  I am Canadian and don't want to waste money on an expensive long-distance call if the system is down over the phone as well.



I had an original trip booked for June 28 - July 3rd.  So, I was able to call and modify my dates last week.  BUT I could only make a reservation for dates through December 2020.  They would not book anything in 2021.  So, even if you called, you would be told that they are not booking ANYTHING in 2021 right now.


----------



## ultimatefans

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I was on the phone and couldn’t answer but got a call just now, presumably about my early July resort stay (I have a few reservations so I can’t keep track at this point).
> 
> Poor guy, the VM was rather rambling and he sounded very nervous.  I can only imagine how difficult it is to be young (I don’t know he was young, but he sounded like it) and making these calls with probably little or no direction/training.


Did he say why he was calling in the message?  I have an early July resort stay too so I’m curious.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ultimatefans said:


> Did he say why he was calling in the message?  I have an early July resort stay too so I’m curious.



Yeah, he said it was about “your upcoming stay at the Disney World Resort Hotel [??] and as a guest with a reservation during the time that our parks are going to be closed, we’re just kinda reaching out to contact you to see if now is the best time for your visit or if you’re looking to potentially modify to a later date, or cancel altogether.  We did send an e-mail out June 6 with information about the resort and if you do have any questions or want to talk to someone about options, modifying to a later date, please call....”

I chuckled at the way he said “calling to see if now is the best time for your visit.”  I don’t know Disney, seems like it might not be the best time for YOU for my visit.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, he said it was about “your upcoming stay at the Disney World Resort Hotel [??] and as a guest with a reservation during the time that our parks are going to be closed, we’re just kinda reaching out to contact you to see if now is the best time for your visit or if you’re looking to potentially modify to a later date, or cancel altogether.  We did send an e-mail out June 6 with information about the resort and if you do have any questions or want to talk to someone about options, modifying to a later date, please call....”
> 
> I chuckled at the way he said “calling to see if now is the best time for your visit.”  I don’t know Disney, seems like it might not be the best time for YOU for my visit.


That wording though,  omg


----------



## MomOTwins

Ooof.  Another slowwww day of no news.  This is killing me, Disney!

I have done a couple charity call-a-thons so I feel for that guy with the awkward voicemail!  So easy to muddle up mid-voicemail and have no way to undo it.  Probably not his normal day job either and he got repurposed to making calls during the shutdown.

I guess since nothing else is happening, just wanted to do a shout out and thank you to the mods of this thread/board. yulilin3 and GADisneyDad14: thanks for keeping us informed and (mostly) on topic (which I define as avoiding this from becoming a virus debate while letting us vent a little when we are only semi-on-topic).  I feel like my nerves would be a million times more frayed if I didn't know I could count on this thread to let us know when the "real" news happens.


----------



## Avery&Todd

So, I chatted with regular guest services tonight (instead of MS with DVC) and I wanted to chat about "tickets" - I got a fabulous lady named Jane and I wanted to know if the Gold APs that I bought for DH and I for our June trip that was cancelled and re-booked for August would count as tickets for the new park reservation system since they're not activated yet.  Unfortunately she could not confirm that  - it has NOT been decided if un-activated APs will count as tickets needed for the new reservation system.  

UGH...  

I then asked her if the 2 7-day park hopper tickets I have already bought for my adult boys could be reassigned to my DH and I and would those be considered "valid tickets" for the new park reservation system and she said YES - even though at this point they are dated starting Dec. 17-23 so somehow I'd need to get their initial start date changed (and DH and I only need 5 day tickets) ...so I'm still not sure how those tickets would work but she said YES.

I also asked if they knew when the new park reservation system would be open and you're not going to believe what she said....

SHE SAID WE SHOULD HEAR SOMETHING...

*SOON...*

kill me now.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

And I had a CM work hard to sell me on the purchase of APs, stating in the chat that it would give me priority access to make park reservations.  We let our former APs expire because we wanted to shift our time period on them, so these would be un-activated APs.  I specifically asked if that would be the case for un-activated APs since we had let our old ones expire, and she replied "yes".  So we continue to get completely different answers from CMs about things!  Shock faces, anyone?


----------



## Avery&Todd

Bibbobboo2u said:


> And I had a CM work hard to sell me on the purchase of APs, stating in the chat that it would give me priority access to make park reservations.  We let our former APs expire because we wanted to shift our time period on them, so these would be un-activated APs.  I specifically asked if that would be the case for un-activated APs since we had let our old ones expire, and she replied "yes".  So we continue to get completely different answers from CMs about things!  Shock faces, anyone?


RIGHT.

and I've been told before by DVC MS that my un-activated APs would count since they were already in my MDE and shown there - just because they haven't been activated wasn't an issue.

 I guess that we will just continue to wait and see when they come out with their updates....

SOON....


----------



## Tinkerdreams

Can someone confirm that the Florida governor has indefinitely extended the ban on individuals traveling from the tri state area?  If this is true, I’m officially not happy ( I would use stronger language but I’m trying to be really nice)


----------



## yulilin3

Tinkerdreams said:


> Can someone confirm that the Florida governor has indefinitely extended the ban on individuals traveling from the tri state area?  If this is true, I’m officially not happy ( I would use stronger language but I’m trying to be really nice)


I called the hotline and they have said it doesn't have an end datr and then others have said they called and they said July 7th unless extended. Here's the thread for that discussion https://www.disboards.com/threads/ap-holders-from-ny-nj-conn.3804235/
remember no politics or discussion on circumventing rules is allowed on the DIS
furthermore Disney will not check you in if you come from these states during the EO validity

Before traveling to Florida, please make sure that you have reviewed any advisories or restrictions that may be in place for travel to Florida. Visit https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/travelers/ for information. Guests who are under isolation or quarantine orders must not enter Walt Disney World Resort.


----------



## ultimatefans

yulilin3 said:


> I called the hotline and they have said it doesn't have an end datr and then others have said they called and they said July 7th unless extended. Here's the thread for that discussion https://www.disboards.com/threads/ap-holders-from-ny-nj-conn.3804235/
> remember no politics or discussion on circumventing rules is allowed on the DIS
> furthermore Disney will not check you in if you come from these states during the EO validity
> 
> Before traveling to Florida, please make sure that you have reviewed any advisories or restrictions that may be in place for travel to Florida. Visit https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/travelers/ for information. Guests who are under isolation or quarantine orders must not enter Walt Disney World Resort.


Do you have any more info on how check-in works?  We live in Western NY (which unfortunately is still included in the governor's quarantine orders) but will be spending time with family in a different state before heading to FL.  We might end up canceling everything at the last minute and are trying to get as much info as possible before then.


----------



## yulilin3

ultimatefans said:


> Do you have any more info on how check-in works?  We live in Western NY (which unfortunately is still included in the governor's quarantine orders) but will be spending time with family in a different state before heading to FL.  We might end up canceling everything at the last minute and are trying to get as much info as possible before then.


no because the hotels are not open yet. Hopefully someone checking in next week will be able to ask and see what they do


----------



## mrsap

Just saw this on Blog Mickey...


https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...ss-calendar-with-reservations-required-dates/


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I’m just hoping they manually extend the annual passes that expired for people under the closure soon. We have a resort reservation but it’s no good if we don’t have our passes!


----------



## yulilin3

mrsap said:


> Just saw this on Blog Mickey...
> 
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...ss-calendar-with-reservations-required-dates/


that changed last week. Blog Mickey getting sloppy 
basically good to go, it says reservation required. But it's the same calendar


----------



## JayMunOne

yulilin3 said:


> that changed last week. Blog Mickey getting sloppy
> basically good to go, it says reservation required. But it's the same calendar


I know you're in the camp that Disney is well within their contractual limits not to extend the APs past July 11/15, but I wonder if once the AP masses appreciate how this new park reservation system affects what they bargained for (despite the terms and conditions) and the complaints start rolling in, Disney does the "right" thing and extends the suspension of time for APs to the end of the park reservation period.

Again, a good way to resolve this, in three steps:

1. Extend the suspension of time for all WDW annual passes through the WDW park reservation period.

2. Allow WDW AP holders the ability to make reservations during the park reservation period, subject to all WDW restrictions in place for park reservations.

3. Once the park reservation period is over, subtract the number of park days used by a WDW AP holder during the park reservation period from the total number of days added to his or her WDW annual pass from March 16, 2020 to the end of the park reservation period.


----------



## yulilin3

JayMunOne said:


> I know you're in the camp that Disney is well within their contractual limits not to extend the APs past July 11/15, but I wonder if once the AP masses appreciate how this new park reservation system affects what they bargained for (despite the terms and conditions) and the complaints start rolling in, Disney does the "right" thing and extends the suspension of time for APs to the end of the park reservation period.
> 
> Again, a good way to resolve this, in three steps:
> 
> 1. Extend the suspension of time for all WDW annual passes through the WDW park reservation period.
> 
> 2. Allow WDW AP holders the ability to make reservations during the park reservation period, subject to all WDW restrictions in place for park reservations.
> 
> 3. Once the park reservation period is over, subtract the number of park days used by a WDW AP holder during the park reservation period from the total number of days added to his or her WDW annual pass from March 16, 2020 to the end of the park reservation period.


Don't get me wrong. I am hoping and praying they do right by us. They just have made sure to cover their backs
The whole point of having an AP is waking up one morning and deciding which park I want to go to, this reservation system will put an extra step into that, and also there's now a rumor that it will extend for the entire 2021


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Don't get me wrong. I am hoping and praying they do right by us. They just have made sure to cover their backs
> The whole point of having an AP is waking up one morning and deciding which park I want to go to, this reservation system will put an extra step into that, and also there's now a rumor that it will extend for the entire 2021



Without diving too much off topic, that'd be just ridiculous

If that were to happen, I'd probably cancel my 2021 resort staycation as I refuse to renew my ap as long as the reservation is in place. 

Looks like I'll be attending universal more often


----------



## Chris Ehlers

https://www.wesh.com/article/disney...check-temperatures-when-parks-reopen/32871552


----------



## Avery&Todd

ok - so I called again today about my Gold APs that were purchased for a June trip that was canceled (in fact, we should be there NOW!!) which means they've never been activated and do those "count" as valid tickets for the new park reservation system  (they do show up in my MDE under our names).

What  I was told, after being transferred twice....was YES, that if you have tickets that are CURRENTLY LINKED to your MDE that they will count as valid tickets for making park entry reservations in the new system and even though my APs are not active, they are linked and therefore should work.  

AND, she said that they were told TODAY, that if you have tickets linked to your account, you will be on a "list" to get email updates on how to make park entry reservations.

AND then she said that we should hear more information SOON...I kid you not, she actually used the phrase, "*you should hear something SOON*"...

those words must be in their script to read...from now until the end of time I will associate the word SOON with Disney....


----------



## CastAStone

Avery&Todd said:


> ok - so I called again today about my Gold APs that were purchased for a June trip that was canceled (in fact, we should be there NOW!!) which means they've never been activated and do those "count" as valid tickets for the new park reservation system  (they do show up in my MDE under our names).
> 
> What  I was told, after being transferred twice....was YES, that if you have tickets that are CURRENTLY LINKED to your MDE that they will count as valid tickets for making park entry reservations in the new system and even though my APs are not active, they are linked and therefore should work.
> 
> AND, she said that they were told TODAY, that if you have tickets linked to your account, you will be on a "list" to get email updates on how to make park entry reservations.
> 
> AND then she said that we should hear more information SOON...I kid you not, she actually used the phrase, "*you should hear something SOON*"...
> 
> those words must be in their script to read...from now until the end of time I will associate the word SOON with Disney....


It's a good sign that they are feeding the CMs new information. Between that and all the website fits and starts the last 24 hours (plus the MDE & DL app updates this week) I'm thinking Soon may actually be 24-48 hours now...I hope...


----------



## yulilin3

Reminder:
Once the reservation system opens or we get news on when it's opening these are the two EXISTING threads to visit. PLEASE do not open another thread, that way communication can be shared in a more organized way
https://www.disboards.com/threads/non-ap-ticket-holders-and-new-park-reservations-system.3803947/ for non AP holder
https://www.disboards.com/threads/confused-about-ap-extension-refunds-no-new-info-yet.3798147/ for AP holders
once the news comes in the titles will reflect that the system is operational


----------



## katyringo

Hey all,

seeing some reports online of TA's begin told to make sure to tell folks to have their tickets linked to MDE.  I have a question. 

We booked directly with disney by paying the $200 down.  We haven't paid everything off yet.  But our tickets and our Halloween party tickets show in MDE. So are we good then? Does disney consider these valid tickets for our dates even if the package isnt completly paid for yet?


----------



## yulilin3

katyringo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> seeing some reports online of TA's begin told to make sure to tell folks to have their tickets linked to MDE.  I have a question.
> 
> We booked directly with disney by paying the $200 down.  We haven't paid everything off yet.  But our tickets and our Halloween party tickets show in MDE. So are we good then? Does disney consider these valid tickets for our dates even if the package isnt completly paid for yet?


If you have a valid, active ticket you should be alright. the MNSSHP won't help you with the reservation system.
Do you show tickets for each person on MDE?


----------



## katyringo

yulilin3 said:


> If you have a valid, active ticket you should be alright. the MNSSHP won't help you with the reservation system.
> Do you show tickets for each person on MDE?



Yes I show theme park tickets (not Halloween party) for each member of my party.


----------



## SJSloan

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...ahead-of-theme-park-reservation-system-debut/

Things are happening!!


----------



## Doingitagain

We have five people on our reservation, but only two with tickets.  The other three are not going to parks. Will the two be able to get park reservations?


----------



## Avery&Todd

CastAStone said:


> It's a good sign that they are feeding the CMs new information. Between that and all the website fits and starts the last 24 hours (plus the MDE & DL app updates this week) I'm thinking Soon may actually be 24-48 hours now...I hope...



I'm watching the DIS Unplugged on YouTube and they mentioned that rumor on the streets is that we'll have some sort of an update at the end of this week...

*fingers crossed*


----------



## SJSloan

Doingitagain said:


> We have five people on our reservation, but only two with tickets.  The other three are not going to parks. Will the two be able to get park reservations?



I would say you have as good a shot as anyone else that has tickets. The 3 people on your reservation without tickets shouldn't matter.


----------



## IluvMGM

Avery&Todd said:


> I'm watching the DIS Unplugged on YouTube and they mentioned that rumor on the streets is that we'll have some sort of an update at the end of this week...
> 
> *fingers crossed*



Now the question is what set of dates are you going to be able to make park reservations for. LOL. More to stress about.


----------



## MimiDee905

katyringo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> seeing some reports online of TA's begin told to make sure to tell folks to have their tickets linked to MDE.  I have a question.
> 
> We booked directly with disney by paying the $200 down.  We haven't paid everything off yet.  But our tickets and our Halloween party tickets show in MDE. So are we good then? Does disney consider these valid tickets for our dates even if the package isnt completly paid for yet?


I had the same thought today, so I just went and paid the remainder of my balance just in case. 90% of me feels like it was not necessary to pay the balance but the other 10% of me couldn't let go of the "what if".


----------



## Welsh_Dragon




----------



## Welsh_Dragon




----------



## Bibbobboo2u

SJSloan said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...ahead-of-theme-park-reservation-system-debut/
> 
> Things are happening!!


Hope so and s--n!  What was the source of the Blog Mickey report?  Was it an e-mail or some other direct notification or something showing on the app?


----------



## puffkin

I thought the update communication was very positive, clear and concise.  Good messaging.  Through this entire process I have gotten a feeling that they are doing everything in their power to make guests cancel, but that communication was much more Disney and more positive.  No guarantees or anything like that, but not all doom and gloom.


----------



## yulilin3

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Hope so and s--n!  What was the source of the Blog Mickey report?  Was it an e-mail or some other direct notification or something showing on the app?


look at the posts above yours


----------



## Avery&Todd

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Hope so and s--n!  What was the source of the Blog Mickey report?  Was it an e-mail or some other direct notification or something showing on the app?


I feel like everyone is getting updates via email but ME....and I've opened, closed, shut down, re-opened and everything to my MDE but I'm not getting that message either - I wonder if it's a pop-up message or on a screen??


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Avery&Todd said:


> I feel like everyone is getting updates via email but ME....and I've opened, closed, shut down, re-opened and everything to my MDE but I'm not getting that message either - I wonder if it's a pop-up message or on a screen??


I received it attached to an e mail from my TA.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I received it attached to an e mail from my TA.


Same here. No individual email, but forwarded from our TA. It would be great if our APs were now put in


----------



## Leigh L

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Hope so and* s--n! *


This made me laugh. 2020's 4-letter word!

I've finally decided to update the app, I'm usually leery and I'm guessing the last update I did was either before or after our January trip. But I was thinking, might be a good time with a new reservation system coming, in case the website doesn't want to work when the time comes  . In that case, hopefully the app will


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Avery&Todd said:


> I feel like everyone is getting updates via email but ME....and I've opened, closed, shut down, re-opened and everything to my MDE but I'm not getting that message either - I wonder if it's a pop-up message or on a screen??


Try checking your e mail communication preferences using this link...
https://privacychoices.thewaltdisne...gin=true&clientid=DTSS-PRIVACYCENTER.WEB-PROD


----------



## Avery&Todd

Zeus'Headache said:


> Same here. No individual email, but forwarded from our TA. It would be great if our APs were now put in


ARGH!  I don't have a TA...

I guess I shall reach deep down into my bag of patience and keep waiting....


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

yulilin3 said:


> look at the posts above yours


Thanks.  I saw the MDE but I was wondering how BlogMickey actually received it, since I can't find it and others here also seem to be unable to find it.  I have left that question on the BlogMickey website so maybe I will get a response.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Thanks.  I saw the MDE but I was wondering how BlogMickey actually received it, since I can't find it and others here also seem to be unable to find it.  I have left that question on the BlogMickey website so maybe I will get a response.


Can you see it using this link?
https://media.disneywebcontent.com/Media/DTA/WDW/PDF/WDW-MDX-Digital-Flyer-061520.pdf


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Avery&Todd said:


> I feel like everyone is getting updates via email but ME....and I've opened, closed, shut down, re-opened and everything to my MDE but I'm not getting that message either - I wonder if it's a pop-up message or on a screen??


It seems like people are getting notification from their TA's, and I booked directly and haven't seen it myself.  Maybe that's the reason we don't have the notice?? Did you book direct, too?


----------



## yulilin3

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Thanks.  I saw the MDE but I was wondering how BlogMickey actually received it, since I can't find it and others here also seem to be unable to find it.  I have left that question on the BlogMickey website so maybe I will get a response.


they probably saw it same way we did, someone just got the push notification or email.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Try checking your e mail communication preferences using this link...
> https://privacychoices.thewaltdisne...gin=true&clientid=DTSS-PRIVACYCENTER.WEB-PROD


ok - I sent in an checked and every box is checked that I could have checked, so I'll keep waiting...

THANK YOU!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Can you see it using this link?
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/Media/DTA/WDW/PDF/WDW-MDX-Digital-Flyer-061520.pdf


Yes -thanks.  I can see it but was wondering what the source was.  I know you mentioned it was an attachment to an e-mail from your TA, so I am wondering if TAs are receiving and not others at this time.


----------



## Doingitagain

Avery&Todd said:


> I feel like everyone is getting updates via email but ME....and I've opened, closed, shut down, re-opened and everything to my MDE but I'm not getting that message either - I wonder if it's a pop-up message or on a screen??


Go to the web version and update your communication preferences in case you haven’t opted into emails for everything.


----------



## columbusdizfan

MimiDee905 said:


> I had the same thought today, so I just went and paid the remainder of my balance just in case. 90% of me feels like it was not necessary to pay the balance but the other 10% of me couldn't let go of the "what if".


I can’t figure out where to pay my balance. Do you mind pointing me in the right direction?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

I just received an e-mail fro Disney saying that it was being sent to confirm a recent change to my account info.  I was looking at all my info today but did not change anything.  It has a vaild Disney phone number and a link (which I would never click).  Anyone else get something like that? Could I have received it just because I looked at my profile info but didn't change anything??


----------



## yulilin3

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I just received an e-mail fro Disney saying that it was being sent to confirm a recent change to my account info.  I was looking at all my info today but did not change anything.  It has a vaild Disney phone number and a link (which I would never click).  Anyone else get something like that? Could I have received it just because I looked at my profile info but didn't change anything??


yes thats it


----------



## jackieleanne

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I just received an e-mail fro Disney saying that it was being sent to confirm a recent change to my account info.  I was looking at all my info today but did not change anything.  It has a vaild Disney phone number and a link (which I would never click).  Anyone else get something like that? Could I have received it just because I looked at my profile info but didn't change anything??



I just had one as well, I usually get them when I log in with DVC though the location never matches. Wonder if they are working on something.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

yulilin3 said:


> yes thats it


Thanks - getting really paranoid these days!!!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

jackieleanne said:


> I just had one as well, I usually get them when I log in with DVC though the location never matches. Wonder if they are working on something.


S--N??


----------



## yulilin3

Bibbobboo2u said:


> S--N??


soon


----------



## Avery&Todd

Bibbobboo2u said:


> S--N??


     you said SOON!...    



jackieleanne said:


> I just had one as well, I usually get them when I log in with DVC though the location never matches. Wonder if they are working on something.


oh, and apparently I did so much poking around on the website where you can sign up for all the notifications that I triggered a "you need to change your password" email from Disney..

so I changed it AGAIN today!

a few days ago I got another email from Disney telling me to update my password and I couldn't figure out why I needed to change it but I was hoping/thinking/dreaming that since my password was SO SIMPLE and old that it would never pass all the new password requirement nowadays that they wanted me to have it updated just in case they rolled out some new technology or updates..

or at least that's what I tell myself to make me feel better..


----------



## bernina

jackieleanne said:


> I just had one as well, I usually get them when I log in with DVC though the location never matches. Wonder if they are working on something.



I got one as well.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

bernina said:


> I got one as well.


Were you snoofing around your account on the website?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I just received an e-mail fro Disney saying that it was being sent to confirm a recent change to my account info.  I was looking at all my info today but did not change anything.  It has a vaild Disney phone number and a link (which I would never click).  Anyone else get something like that? Could I have received it just because I looked at my profile info but didn't change anything??


Me too!! Keeping us on our toes.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Me too!! Keeping us on our toes.


I think they are up to something for sure!! Or at least I hope they are!!!


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Do you think reservations on the Parks Reservation System will at 60 days out or 30?


----------



## Zeus'Headache

FRANKTSJR said:


> Do you think reservations on the Parks Reservation System will at 60 days out or 30?


Less than that currently. July 11/15 is already less than 30 days out for those folks


----------



## yulilin3

FRANKTSJR said:


> Do you think reservations on the Parks Reservation System will at 60 days out or 30?


no idea right now.
If I was a betting person I would say it will be 30 days for people with a resort reservation. 7 days rolling for AP without a resort reservation like they do with CMs


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

OK - my speculation - let's just go there!  Previous post mentioned that CM said they were working through APs trying to get all info on system.  (This may have been from another thread - sorry - can't remember now.)  Anyway, my un-activated AP was auto-linked to MDE when purchased.  Maybe there is an IT step being taken now to ensure these will have access to the park reservation system.  One can dream!!!!
ETA: Guesstimate as to why we may be getting account change notices when no changes made - even though Yulilin3 let me know that just looking around can cause that.  I am just hoping for ANY possible  positive thing at this point!


----------



## puffkin

yulilin3 said:


> no idea right now.
> If I was a betting person I would say it will be 30 days for people with a resort reservation. 7 days rolling for AP without a resort reservation like they do with CMs



Since they previously announced the ADR would be 60 days, I am going same.  I still feel they most likely used the FP+ system, and I am thinking they carried forward a lot of the logic for the park reservations.  But I also wouldn't be surprised with what you noted either.


----------



## Avery&Todd

puffkin said:


> Since they previously announced the ADR would be 60 days, I am going same.  I still feel they most likely used the FP+ system, and I am thinking they carried forward a lot of the logic for the park reservations.  But I also wouldn't be surprised with what you noted either.


so here are my thoughts...

IF they do dining ADRs at 60 days, which they've said they will be, or at least that's what the website says it will be for now.....and that you need a park reservation, and a ticket to that park and a dining reservation to eat at a TS park location, what struggles will there be if they roll out ADRs 60 days out and then at 30 days I try to get a park reservation, and I can't get MK, but I've already booked breakfast at The Plaza, lunch at BOG and dinner at LTT?

and now I can't get in the park?  and now I've got to rebook all my dining??

I feel at some point, the park reservation has to come before dining - I mean how can you plan for in-park dining if you don't know if you can even get into a particular park??

right??


----------



## Sandisw

Avery&Todd said:


> so here are my thoughts...
> 
> IF they do dining ADRs at 60 days, which they've said they will be, or at least that's what the website says it will be for now.....and that you need a park reservation, and a ticket to that park and a dining reservation to eat at a TS park location, what struggles will there be if they roll out ADRs 60 days out and then at 30 days I try to get a park reservation, and I can't get MK, but I've already booked breakfast at The Plaza, lunch at BOG and dinner at LTT?
> 
> and now I can't get in the park?  and now I've got to rebook all my dining??
> 
> I feel at some point, the park reservation has to come before dining - I mean how can you plan for in-park dining if you don't know if you can even get into a particular park??
> 
> right??



I think it will start at 30 for the next few months and the 60 day ADR will go into effect later on when the park reservation system moves to at least 60 later on.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Avery&Todd said:


> so here are my thoughts...
> 
> IF they do dining ADRs at 60 days, which they've said they will be, or at least that's what the website says it will be for now.....and that you need a park reservation, and a ticket to that park and a dining reservation to eat at a TS park location, what struggles will there be if they roll out ADRs 60 days out and then at 30 days I try to get a park reservation, and I can't get MK, but I've already booked breakfast at The Plaza, lunch at BOG and dinner at LTT?
> 
> and now I can't get in the park?  and now I've got to rebook all my dining??
> 
> I feel at some point, the park reservation has to come before dining - I mean how can you plan for in-park dining if you don't know if you can even get into a particular park??
> 
> right??


Right- makes sense.


----------



## Milo247

Our hotel reservations are from 7/25-8/2, but our tickets in MDE say valid 8/6/20. We booked everything together at the same time. Are the ticket dates the last day they can be used?


----------



## MomOTwins

Okay, take this with a grain of salt, I know CMs usually know nothing and are just contradicted by other CMs, yadda yadda, but based on the language that you need a ticket "for each day" to make a park reservation, I called in to ask what they plan to do for my 3-day "water parks and sports" ticket and if I'd be allowed to change it.  

Very interestingly, he at first thought I was talking about the hopper plus tickets (i.e. hopper with water parks) and said that my ticket would be converted to a regular hopper without the water parks.  Again, not sure if he really knows anything, but thought it was interesting that he was saying that hopper would still be an option.

Once I clarified I had the one-park-per-day ticket with water park and sports option, he said I would be given an option to modify my ticket to remove the water park add-on and add theme park days by phone once they open up ticket modifications, which he said would be announced on the website and that I should keep watching for the announcement.

So it does seem like we have quite a few CMs telling us that big announcements will be happening "s--n" (tee hee, love that).


----------



## yulilin3

I mean,  joking aside,  an announcement needs to come soon. We're basically 3 weeks away from mk/ak opening, 2.5 weeks from the 7 day grace period to cancel.


----------



## CastAStone

Milo247 said:


> Our hotel reservations are from 7/25-8/2, but our tickets in MDE say valid 8/6/20. We booked everything together at the same time. Are the ticket dates the last day they can be used?


Yes.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

yulilin3 said:


> I mean,  joking aside,  an announcement needs to come soon. We're basically 3 weeks away from mk/ak opening, 2.5 weeks from the 7 day grace period to cancel.


Yes, I thought it would have come at least 30 days before Parks open on 7/11. I was wrong.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Sandisw said:


> I think it will start at 30 for the next few months and the 60 day ADR will go into effect later on when the park reservation system moves to at least 60 later on.


and that makes sense too - I mean, at some point you have to pick a park and then see where you can eat within/around that park....

I think for now until they can get ahead of the cluster that will be the mad rush to book a park reservation and dining it will be a free for all to get whatever you can get.

I did watch the DIS Unplugged and I was not happy about their "discussion" today when it was brought up "what if you could only get ONE PARK for your entire stay"?  WHAT?  I can't do one park for the entire 5 days I'm there in Aug...I can deal with 1 park per day but not 1 park for 5 days..

ugh..


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## lanejudy

columbusdizfan said:


> I can’t figure out where to pay my balance. Do you mind pointing me in the right direction?


Do you have a package or a room-only reservation?  Room-only has to be paid by phone.  A package should have a link in MDE -- I think it only appears on the website (not the app) -- but sometimes the link is missing and you have to call.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 501527


Some are already available on MDE.


----------



## CastAStone

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Some are already available on MDE. View attachment 501529


Disney Springs restaurants have been available to the general public for a couple weeks. Disney was losing the finders fees to Open Table!


----------



## yulilin3

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Some are already available on MDE. View attachment 501529


those have been available for about a week now


----------



## FRANKTSJR




----------



## FRANKTSJR

FRANKTSJR said:


> View attachment 501531


60 days out at this point. I had a Raglan Road ADR that was cancelled.


----------



## MimiDee905

columbusdizfan said:


> I can’t figure out where to pay my balance. Do you mind pointing me in the right direction?


I did mine on a desktop computer, not mobile app. I just clicked on "my Disney experience" in the top right corner and next to my reservation was my balance due and next to it a link I could click to make a payment. I didn't see this option on the app.


----------



## columbusdizfan

MimiDee905 said:


> I did mine on a desktop computer, not mobile app. I just clicked on "my Disney experience" in the top right corner and next to my reservation was my balance due and next to it a link I could click to make a payment. I didn't see this option on the app.


Thank you! I’ll check there again.


----------



## Mango7100

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 501527


Does this mean you can’t make dining reservations for resort restaurants from the app? It specifically says to call...that sounds like a mess


----------



## RangerPooh

Avery&Todd said:


> I feel like everyone is getting updates via email but ME....and I've opened, closed, shut down, re-opened and everything to my MDE but I'm not getting that message either - I wonder if it's a pop-up message or on a screen??


You're not alone. We're DVC owners, have APs, and have trips booked in July and October, and a cruise in Septemeber and have received no communication.


----------



## yulilin3

Mango7100 said:


> Does this mean you can’t make dining reservations for resort restaurants from the app? It specifically says to call...that sounds like a mess


That's what they say.  DS can be done online


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Seems like all of this was already known before today, all the links go to Disney pages that have been out there awhile, or small details like dining reservation already covered by today's news in other posts, but FWIW just received the following (really long) e-mail from Disney.


Subject:  It's time for magic! Info on your upcoming stay.

*Returning to a World of Magic 

Your Disney Resort Hotel Stay*

Though some of our experiences have changed, the magic will always be here. And we're so excited to finally be able to share it with you and let you know of a few important updates before you arrive.

We'll go over a few of the measures we've put into place for the well-being of our Guests and Cast Members in this email.

To learn more, please visit here.

Your Reservation

Confirmation #XXX   
Arrival Date     XXX
Departure Date     XXX

There have been impacts to Resort Benefits and amenities and some offerings may be temporarily unavailable. In addition, certain Disney Resort hotels will be closed during your stay.

Check here for the latest details.

*Things To Do Before You Arrive *
*Review our Health Acknowledgment module *
For more details, visit here.

Check-in Online 
To limit physical contact during your stay, it is important to use online check-in and enjoy the ease of going direct to your room upon arrival.

*Arrival *
Driving? Click below for directions and details on Resort parking.

Directions

Parking

Flying in? Click below to find out more about transportation from and to Orlando International Airport. Find out more, here.

*Resort Transportation*
Complimentary Resort transportation to and from Disney Springs® will be available in limited capacity to allow for physical distancing.

*Theme Park Closures *
Our Theme Parks and Water Parks will still be closed during your travel dates. We will begin a phased re-opening on July 11. However, Disney Springs® is currently in a phased re-opening with many retail and dining locations ready to welcome you. For more information on locations open at Disney Springs®, please visit here.

*Dining During your Stay *
Select dining locations and experiences will be available during your stay. However, they may be limited to manage capacity and ease physical distancing. To learn more about current dining options, visit here.

To make dining reservations, beginning June 18, please give us a call at 407-824-1391

*My Disney Experience App is your key to it all *
To stay up-to-date during your visit, it is more important than ever for Guests to download and setup the My Disney Experience App on their phones. You'll use it to minimize physical contact during your stay and enjoy the ease of services such as:

1    *Your Digital Room Key*  Unlock your door with your phone.
2    *Dining Check In* at table-service restaurants (available at select Resorts).
3    *Mobile Ordering* at Quick-Service Restaurants (available at select Resorts).
4    *Chat with a Cast Member* if you have questions during your stay.

Please customize your MagicBand now.
For more information, click below.

Customize Now

*Health & Well-Being Measures*

We can all do our part to look out for the well-being of our fellow Guests and Cast Members. Please be sure that everyone in your party is aware of these updates before you arrive:

Face coverings will be required for Guests 2 years and older.

Physical distancing measures will be in place throughout the Resort.

If you or anyone in your party is experiencing a fever of 100.4 or more or feeling sick in any way, please contact us to reschedule your visit.

We will be asking you to wash or sanitize hands frequently. For your convenience, hand washing and sanitation stations will be available across the Resort.

It is recommended all Guests use cashless or contactless payment options, such as MagicBands, credit cards, debit cards, Disney Gift Cards, and mobile wallets.


----------



## MomOTwins

yulilin3 said:


> That's what they say.  DS can be done online


Jaw drop.  Phone only? NOOOOooooooooo. The wait times are going to be madness.  This is some complete bull-soon.


----------



## yulilin3

MomOTwins said:


> Jaw drop.  Phone only? NOOOOooooooooo. The wait times are going to be madness.  This is some complete bull-soon.


Im wondering if the space is so limited now that opening it online would create a bigger issue. 
Over the phone gives each caller more time in between reservations ands that way they can cut each meals capacity in a more efficient way?


----------



## MomOTwins

Starting to work my way through the new info.  Temperature checks were one thing, but now I can't enter WDW resort if I have a headache???  This is the silliest health acknowledgment form I've ever seen.  People are going to be lying about this all the time because it is wayyyyy too broad.  The former Disney Cruise acknowledgement you signed in the "before times" was much better--it grouped together symptoms (e.g., do you have a fever AND cough) and it didn't just say that you can't come in if you answer yes, it allowed you to answer yes and be subject to a follow-up health screening where you can explain things like "I answered yes because I threw up this morning but I am pregnant in my first trimester and throw up every morning."

By entering Walt Disney World Resort, you are confirming that you and all persons in your party are not experiencing any of the following symptoms of COVID-19 identified by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention at CDC.gov, including:

Fever or chills
Cough
Shortness of breath or difficulty breathing
Fatigue
Muscle or body aches
Headache
New loss of taste or smell
Sore throat
Congestion or runny nose
Nausea or vomiting
Diarrhea


----------



## FRANKTSJR

MomOTwins said:


> Starting to work my way through the new info.  Temperature checks were one thing, but now I can't enter WDW resort if I have a headache???  This is the silliest health acknowledgment form I've ever seen.  People are going to be lying about this all the time because it is wayyyyy too broad.  The former Disney Cruise acknowledgement you signed in the "before times" was much better--it grouped together symptoms (e.g., do you have a fever AND cough) and it didn't just say that you can't come in if you answer yes, it allowed you to answer yes and be subject to a follow-up health screening where you can explain things like "I answered yes because I threw up this morning but I am pregnant in my first trimester and throw up every morning."
> 
> By entering Walt Disney World Resort, you are confirming that you and all persons in your party are not experiencing any of the following symptoms of COVID-19 identified by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention at CDC.gov, including:
> 
> Fever or chills
> Cough
> Shortness of breath or difficulty breathing
> Fatigue
> Muscle or body aches
> Headache
> New loss of taste or smell
> Sore throat
> Congestion or runny nose
> Nausea or vomiting
> Diarrhea


HahHa, I think we are all going to have a headache if we don't already!


----------



## yulilin3

MDE again gave me the multiple vq page for a second,  just long enough for me to grab a screenshot


----------



## AquaDame

Since someone mentioned making sure your resort reservations are on MDE I opened it on my phone and noticed I only see the first resort of our split stay listed. I can see both on the desktop site, but not in the app... is that normal? I cant scroll or swipe in any way to see the second resort, nor do I see a way to readd it using a confirmation number. Normally I wouldn't care, but I know sometimes things work better on one platform or the other on release days so Id like to have both options ready to go...


----------



## AquaDame

MomOTwins said:


> Starting to work my way through the new info.  Temperature checks were one thing, but now I can't enter WDW resort if I have a headache???  This is the silliest health acknowledgment form I've ever seen.  People are going to be lying about this all the time because it is wayyyyy too broad.  The former Disney Cruise acknowledgement you signed in the "before times" was much better--it grouped together symptoms (e.g., do you have a fever AND cough) and it didn't just say that you can't come in if you answer yes, it allowed you to answer yes and be subject to a follow-up health screening where you can explain things like "I answered yes because I threw up this morning but I am pregnant in my first trimester and throw up every morning."
> 
> By entering Walt Disney World Resort, you are confirming that you and all persons in your party are not experiencing any of the following symptoms of COVID-19 identified by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention at CDC.gov, including:
> 
> Fever or chills
> Cough
> Shortness of breath or difficulty breathing
> Fatigue
> Muscle or body aches
> Headache
> New loss of taste or smell
> Sore throat
> Congestion or runny nose
> Nausea or vomiting
> Diarrhea



They're gonna have to append "new" onto the headache and fatigue portions of this... they do realize what they're peddling right?


----------



## FRANKTSJR

yulilin3 said:


> MDE again gave me the multiple vq page for a second,  just long enough for me to grab a screenshot
> View attachment 501543


So, this is the same as pre-Covid19 procedure but Park capacity should be greatly reduced. Maybe ride capacity will also be greatly reduced but hopefully not. Thinking positive here.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> MDE again gave me the multiple vq page for a second,  just long enough for me to grab a screenshot
> View attachment 501543



So I wonder for at least Rise, it's going to be like what it was the first couple of weeks that it was open (where you clicked on the app after you tapped in to get a BG, instead of waiting til 8am or whatever opening was)


----------



## KristinU

MomOTwins said:


> This is some complete bull-soon.



"bull-soon" 



classic!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I have to answer yes/no on an app for each of those questions each day if I want access to my office.  Just went to the doc (part of a big healthcare system) for routine appointment and the front desk employee (who they have stationed outside of the office) had to ask me each one of those and enter my yes/no answer into her computer.   As long as companies need some cover from liability, I suspect all of this stuff is here for awhile.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Breaking News: "Soon" we will have Breaking News.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

AquaDame said:


> Since someone mentioned making sure your resort reservations are on MDE I opened it on my phone and noticed I only see the first resort of our split stay listed. I can see both on the desktop site, but not in the app... is that normal? I cant scroll or swipe in any way to see the second resort, nor do I see a way to readd it using a confirmation number. Normally I wouldn't care, but I know sometimes things work better on one platform or the other on release days so Id like to have both options ready to go...



FWIW, I can see all of my resort stays in the app as normal, no issues on my end.


----------



## Rash

I’m starting to get nervous. My AP expired May 11. I have reservations at Beach club for July 11. So no active tickets in MDE. Until they fix the AP extension. If they open that reservation system and don’t allow me to make reservations, I’m not gonna be very happy.


----------



## Leigh L

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I have to answer yes/no on an app for each of those questions each day if I want access to my office.  Just went to the doc (part of a big healthcare system) for routine appointment and the front desk employee (who they have stationed outside of the office) had to ask me each one of those and enter my yes/no answer into her computer.   As long as company's need some cover from liability, I suspect all of this stuff is here for awhile.


I think you're right.
Recently, I had to fill out a form at the dentist with similar type questions - filled it out once for the cleaning and then was asked again just a few days later to fill it out when I went back to fix a crack on my tooth.  They also took my temp.


----------



## AquaDame

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW, I can see all of my resort stays in the app as normal, no issues on my end.



Thanks for verifying something is wonky... eek!


----------



## tinkerhon

MomOTwins said:


> Starting to work my way through the new info.  Temperature checks were one thing, but now I can't enter WDW resort if I have a headache???  This is the silliest health acknowledgment form I've ever seen.  People are going to be lying about this all the time because it is wayyyyy too broad.  The former Disney Cruise acknowledgement you signed in the "before times" was much better--it grouped together symptoms (e.g., do you have a fever AND cough) and it didn't just say that you can't come in if you answer yes, it allowed you to answer yes and be subject to a follow-up health screening where you can explain things like "I answered yes because I threw up this morning but I am pregnant in my first trimester and throw up every morning."
> 
> By entering Walt Disney World Resort, you are confirming that you and all persons in your party are not experiencing any of the following symptoms of COVID-19 identified by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention at CDC.gov, including:
> 
> Fever or chills
> Cough
> Shortness of breath or difficulty breathing
> Fatigue
> Muscle or body aches
> Headache
> New loss of taste or smell
> Sore throat
> Congestion or runny nose
> Nausea or vomiting
> Diarrhea



I'm a single dad with a DD14 and a DS9 
Fatigue ???!!!   Guess I'll be going to USO !!!


----------



## donp

Rash said:


> I’m starting to get nervous. My AP expired May 11. I have reservations at Beach club for July 11. So no active tickets in MDE. Until they fix the AP extension. If they open that reservation system and don’t allow me to make reservations, I’m not gonna be very happy.


Uggh. This is almost my exact boat. I didn’t even consider that.


----------



## aristocatz

I used to have this all down to a science and now I feel totally lost and anxious about our trip....even though its still several months away....

We have a trip planned for January 2021.
Majority of our stay is in a DVC (points rental/non-DVC members) & one additional night in WDW hotel booked direct through Disney.
I'm not too worried about Fastpasses-we have pretty good park strategies. Don't care too much about dining reservations-we will find places to eat (though I'm fully prepared for my kids' disappointment if Akershus or other character meals don't open.)

I'm super worried about park tickets. We don't have them yet.  My parents are traveling with us and they are AP holders, so I'm guessing they don't need to worry. Should I worry about the rest of us?

Does anyone have any links they can put on here that have any info about how Disney is thinking about handling ticket sales once they unfreeze them?

Thank you


----------



## FRANKTSJR

tinkerhon said:


> I'm a single dad with a DD14 and a DS9
> Fatigue ???!!!   Guess I'll be going to USO !!!


Hah,

Do you have:

Fever or chills - *No, it's 95 degrees and humid and I'm not even close to chilly.*
Cough- *No, only when I see my Resort portfolio*.
Shortness of breath or difficulty breathing- *No, only because of the mask I'm forced to wear.*
Fatigue- *Yes, I just got off the Red Eye and haven't slept in 48 hours.*
Muscle or body aches- *Yes, from lifting my Wife's 50 pound suit cases.*
Headache- *Really?*
New loss of taste or smell- *No, but I was hoping to get to taste something at a Disney Restaurant if I can get an ADR.*
Sore throat-* Yes, from yelling about this craziness.*


----------



## lanejudy

AquaDame said:


> Thanks for verifying something is wonky... eek!


The app can be glitchy.  If both reservations show on the computer i wouldn’t be too worried.  Try signing out and back in to the app.  It will eventually reappear.


----------



## tinkerhon

FRANKTSJR said:


> Hah,
> 
> Do you have:
> 
> Fever or chills - *No, it's 95 degrees and humid and I'm not even close to chilly.*
> Cough- *No, only when I see my Resort portfolio*.
> Shortness of breath or difficulty breathing- *No, only because of the mask I'm forced to wear.*
> Fatigue- *Yes, I just got off the Red Eye and haven't slept in 48 hours.*
> Muscle or body aches- *Yes, from lifting my Wife's 50 pound suit cases.*
> Headache- *Really?*
> New loss of taste or smell- *No, but I was hoping to get to taste something at a Disney Restaurant if I can get an ADR.*
> Sore throat-* Yes, from yelling about this craziness.*





Muscle or body ache may also be caused by sleeping on a bench at one of the parks because we less than 30 days from the date we were SUPPOSED to check in, we don't know if our hotel is open !!! But sure that info is coming soon ! 

Btw, another cause could be holding your phone while waiting for a cm to answer to make an ADR at one of the five open restaurants!


----------



## lanejudy

No info about ticket sales yet.  I think they want to see how things get started.  I wouldn’t worry about January at this point. So much can (and will) change between now and then.


----------



## 2letterwords

AquaDame said:


> Since someone mentioned making sure your resort reservations are on MDE I opened it on my phone and noticed I only see the first resort of our split stay listed. I can see both on the desktop site, but not in the app... is that normal? I cant scroll or swipe in any way to see the second resort, nor do I see a way to readd it using a confirmation number. Normally I wouldn't care, but I know sometimes things work better on one platform or the other on release days so Id like to have both options ready to go...



I see both of the resorts for my split stay on the My Plans page but only the first on the Resort Hotel page.  It's been like that for a while.


----------



## Milo247

CastAStone said:


> Yes.


Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

aristocatz said:


> I used to have this all down to a science and now I feel totally lost and anxious about our trip....even though its still several months away....
> 
> We have a trip planned for January 2021.
> Majority of our stay is in a DVC (points rental/non-DVC members) & one additional night in WDW hotel booked direct through Disney.
> I'm not too worried about Fastpasses-we have pretty good park strategies. Don't care too much about dining reservations-we will find places to eat (though I'm fully prepared for my kids' disappointment if Akershus or other character meals don't open.)
> 
> I'm super worried about park tickets. We don't have them yet.  My parents are traveling with us and they are AP holders, so I'm guessing they don't need to worry. Should I worry about the rest of us?
> 
> Does anyone have any links they can put on here that have any info about how Disney is thinking about handling ticket sales once they unfreeze them?
> 
> Thank you


Check first post for up to date info.  Whenever news comes in that page gets updated. 
As far as tickets nothing has been said


----------



## aristocatz

yulilin3 said:


> Check first post for up to date info.  Whenever news comes in that page gets updated.
> As far as tickets nothing has been said



Thank you so much. I feel so out of the loop and I think I might just need a reference point. Thank you-I will check in on this thread.


----------



## yulilin3

aristocatz said:


> Thank you so much. I feel so out of the loop and I think I might just need a reference point. Thank you-I will check in on this thread.


We're all feeling the same way.  You're not alone


----------



## HokieRaven5

-


----------



## Kimrlav

Quick question: If your tickets are in My Disney Experience are they linked to a resort reservation? I have 7 day PH tickets from a canceled May trip and the 2 day non-park hopper that I needed for the recovery free dining assigned to my name. Do I have to put my reservation confirmation number linked to the tickets? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## soniam

Kimrlav said:


> Quick question: If your tickets are in My Disney Experience are they linked to a resort reservation? I have 7 day PH tickets from a canceled May trip and the 2 day non-park hopper that I needed for the recovery free dining assigned to my name. Do I have to put my reservation confirmation number linked to the tickets? Any advice is appreciated.



Yes, they are linked if they are in MDE. You don't actually link them to a hotel stay. Is your hotel stay listed in MDE?


----------



## Kimrlav

soniam said:


> Yes, they are linked if they are in MDE. You don't actually link them to a hotel stay. Is your hotel stay listed in MDE?


Yes - at a currently closed resort, but it is in MDE. Thanks so much for the information!


----------



## Doingitagain

I wonder if you can use online chat for the pre-July 10 ADRs as well as the phone.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Our stay is 7/5-7/13.... I’ll obviously be able to make my resort dining reservations on Thursday morning, but I wonder if additional resort dining options will be available starting 7/11, and if I can make those ADRs at the same time. 

I’m sure I’ll be asking a very confused CM on the phone and will get the answer “we will find out what additional resort and dining options will be available starting 7/11....soon.”


----------



## kylenne

2letterwords said:


> I see both of the resorts for my split stay on the My Plans page but only the first on the Resort Hotel page.  It's been like that for a while.



As far as I know that’s just how it is. “Split stay” is really a fan term, Disney doesn’t use it and they’re literally just counted as multiple reservations in that sense. Any time you have multiple reservations booked, “my resort” just shows whichever is soonest.


----------



## JM23457

FRANKTSJR said:


> Hah,
> 
> Do you have:
> 
> Fever or chills - *No, it's 95 degrees and humid and I'm not even close to chilly.*
> Cough- *No, only when I see my Resort portfolio*.
> Shortness of breath or difficulty breathing- *No, only because of the mask I'm forced to wear.*
> Fatigue- *Yes, I just got off the Red Eye and haven't slept in 48 hours.*
> Muscle or body aches- *Yes, from lifting my Wife's 50 pound suit cases.*
> Headache- *Really?*
> New loss of taste or smell- *No, but I was hoping to get to taste something at a Disney Restaurant if I can get an ADR.*
> Sore throat-* Yes, from yelling about this craziness.*


If I have any of the symptoms on the list, I'll just tell Disney that I plan to be symptom-free "soon".

That should take care of it.


----------



## soniam

Jambo won't be open immediately.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273084526458277888


----------



## JM23457

I'd love to know the actual dates of the "initial reopening period".


----------



## TeresaNJ

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I just received an e-mail fro Disney saying that it was being sent to confirm a recent change to my account info.  I was looking at all my info today but did not change anything.  It has a vaild Disney phone number and a link (which I would never click).  Anyone else get something like that? Could I have received it just because I looked at my profile info but didn't change anything??



Yes, I was getting these all day yesterday, and with the first one I actually went in and changed my password because it showed I logged in from North Jersey, and I live in South Jersey.  It wasn't until the third email notification that I saw that in small print it said location may not be exactly where you are.  Why would they do that?  Caused me about an hour of high anxiety, and I even changed my email password.  Ugh.


----------



## kylenne

JM23457 said:


> I'd love to know the actual dates of the "initial reopening period".



You’re likely to wait awhile. I doubt Disney even knows exactly how long it will last, I would imagine at least part of the equation is contingent upon what’s going on in the rest of the counties and state.

Now is not a good time to go if you need hard and fast answers for everything tbh.


----------



## Randywatson79

I'm curious what they will consider a fever, and how they plan to enforce it.

With people standing in line in 90+ degree weather there's going to be a lot of false positives (and then angry guests) if they take temps at the gates.

My son has therapy, which is back in session,  but takes a lot of precautions. One of them is taking temperatures of the parent and child as they wait in their car. There's been a lot of false positives there, and annoyed parents who drove up to 30 minutes, or whatever. I can only imagine the tantrums from people who came from far away places and get a high temp reading because they stood out in the heat for 20 minutes, or have a hot kid in a stroller.


----------



## osufeth24

kylenne said:


> You’re likely to wait awhile. I doubt Disney even knows exactly how long it will last, I would imagine at least part of the equation is contingent upon what’s going on in the rest of the counties and state.
> 
> Now is not a good time to go if you need hard and fast answers for everything tbh.



agreed.  Could be 1 month, 3, 6, 9 a year.  Who knows.  Unfortunately I do think politics will play a part too (in the sense of when can they start lowering restrictions without getting backlash from media/politicians)


----------



## BrianR

Randywatson79 said:


> I'm curious what they will consider a fever, and how they plan to enforce it.
> 
> With people standing in line in 90+ degree weather there's going to be a lot of false positives (and then angry guests) if they take temps at the gates.
> 
> My son has therapy, which is back in session,  but takes a lot of precautions. One of them is taking temperatures of the parent and child as they wait in their car. There's been a lot of false positives there, and annoyed parents who drove up to 30 minutes, or whatever. I can only imagine the tantrums from people who came from far away places and get a high temp reading because they stood out in the heat for 20 minutes, or have a hot kid in a stroller.


Is the car off?  Is the A/C not on?  I would think that would be much less of an issue.  DD has vision therapy 2x a week with that protocol and we haven't had an issue yet.  I've seen some places have a tent area / station to sit in for 5 minutes or so for a recheck.  Maybe that'll be in play here (although I have no idea where they would fit that at MK).


----------



## lilypgirl

TeresaNJ said:


> Yes, I was getting these all day yesterday, and with the first one I actually went in and changed my password because it showed I logged in from North Jersey, and I live in South Jersey.  It wasn't until the third email notification that I saw that in small print it said location may not be exactly where you are.  Why would they do that?  Caused me about an hour of high anxiety, and I even changed my email password.  Ugh.


They same thing happened to me ! I also changed password .


----------



## Randywatson79

BrianR said:


> Is the car off?  Is the A/C not on?  I would think that would be much less of an issue.  DD has vision therapy 2x a week with that protocol and we haven't had an issue yet.  I've seen some places have a tent area / station to sit in for 5 minutes or so for a recheck.  Maybe that'll be in play here (although I have no idea where they would fit that at MK).



I don't know what other car situations are, but we're all lined up at the same time. I see someone turned away almost every day. 

For us, we had it happen once. My son is a "hot box", as my wife says. Like me. I'm the kind of guy that can wear shorts shoveling snow. Anyway, my wife drove him one morning and her car could probably use a A/C recharge, but she gets cold easily so she doesn't even notice it. He pulled a 'high' temp, 99 and change (anything above 99 is too high for admittance, and maybe that's the issue). He was fine. 

He gets driven in my car now, with the A/C blasting, no matter whose turn it is to take him. 

I'm guessing if it happens to any party at Disney, the people involved will be pulling out all the stops to cool the hot person down before testing the next time. I think temperature taking will be a well intended but misguided measure, for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Tess

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I just received an e-mail fro Disney saying that it was being sent to confirm a recent change to my account info.  I was looking at all my info today but did not change anything.  It has a vaild Disney phone number and a link (which I would never click).  Anyone else get something like that? Could I have received it just because I looked at my profile info but didn't change anything??





jackieleanne said:


> I just had one as well, I usually get them when I log in with DVC though the location never matches. Wonder if they are working on something.



I also received an email (and Disney never emails me) indicating that someone from Atlanta, GA using Chrome (not my platform of choice) logged into my account and I needed to change the password.  I had not been on Disney yesterday, but I did change the password just to be safe.  I honestly felt it was a glitch, but one can never be certain these days.


----------



## mcmry5

Randywatson79 said:


> I'm curious what they will consider a fever, and how they plan to enforce it.
> 
> With people standing in line in 90+ degree weather there's going to be a lot of false positives (and then angry guests) if they take temps at the gates.
> 
> My son has therapy, which is back in session,  but takes a lot of precautions. One of them is taking temperatures of the parent and child as they wait in their car. There's been a lot of false positives there, and annoyed parents who drove up to 30 minutes, or whatever. I can only imagine the tantrums from people who came from far away places and get a high temp reading because they stood out in the heat for 20 minutes, or have a hot kid in a stroller.



I have read that if you test high, they will take your group to a “cooling station” for a little bit of time and then retest you. They aren’t going to immediately deny entry.


----------



## JM23457

kylenne said:


> You’re likely to wait awhile. I doubt Disney even knows exactly how long it will last, I would imagine at least part of the equation is contingent upon what’s going on in the rest of the counties and state.
> 
> Now is not a good time to go if you need hard and fast answers for everything tbh.


I can't help the fact that we activated Platinum annual passes in late December, right before this nightmare began. If we were to just stay away for the next several months, we'd lose the thousands of dollars of value we paid for, as WDW has given no indication that they will offer AP refunds for their restrictive and chaotic "initial reopening period".

We had big July and December trips planned that would have made the APs worthwhile. Now those trips are in serious jeopardy, through no fault of our own. Disney should be more helpful and informative to guests who are stuck in this situation.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Saw this reported here or somewhere else I think, but FWIW just called the number they left my via VM a couple of days ago to deal with one of my resort reservations.  System is undergoing "magical enhancements" and was told to call back later today.  Asked about what time dining reservations opened tomorrow - while not the same department and she had no specific information, she 'assumed' it would be 7am ET.  

Separately, it's amazing what a great feeling you have when you get someone on the phone that really knows their stuff and can talk Disney details the way you would with some of the pros on this board.  This CM seemed to really be on top of information and she exuded confidence.   Obviously some phone CM interactions don't go so well.  It was nice to start the day off with a friendly Disney CM conversation even if she wasn't able to help with my specific reason for calling.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's a post from another thread. This is important, just like I have always said it is YOUR money and you get to decide where to spend it. If you have clear expectations you cannot be upset when you come and things don't go as planned.
If any of it sounds too stressful I would highly recommend going somewhere else and getting the most bang for your buck. If you're alright with these new parameters then enjoy your stay
https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-62012382


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Saw this reported here or somewhere else I think, but FWIW just called the number they left my via VM a couple of days ago to deal with one of my resort reservations.  System is undergoing "magical enhancements" and was told to call back later today.  Asked about what time dining reservations opened tomorrow - while not the same department and she had no specific information, she 'assumed' it would be 7am ET.
> 
> Separately, it's amazing what a great feeling you have when you get someone on the phone that really knows their stuff and can talk Disney details the way you would with some of the pros on this board.  This CM seemed to really be on top of information and she exuded confidence.   Obviously some phone CM interactions don't go so well.  It was nice to start the day off with a friendly Disney CM conversation even if she wasn't able to help with my specific reason for calling.


someone called on the other thread and was told the system should be opening at 9am today (not the dining one just today's regular system)


----------



## kylenne

Randywatson79 said:


> I'm curious what they will consider a fever, and how they plan to enforce it.
> 
> With people standing in line in 90+ degree weather there's going to be a lot of false positives (and then angry guests) if they take temps at the gates.
> 
> My son has therapy, which is back in session,  but takes a lot of precautions. One of them is taking temperatures of the parent and child as they wait in their car. There's been a lot of false positives there, and annoyed parents who drove up to 30 minutes, or whatever. I can only imagine the tantrums from people who came from far away places and get a high temp reading because they stood out in the heat for 20 minutes, or have a hot kid in a stroller.



I saw “cool down” tents on some of the theme park vlogs the other day where they will retake temps for anyone who gets flagged initially. Maybe Disney will do something similar?


----------



## lilypgirl

yulilin3 said:


> someone called on the other thread and was told the system should be opening at 9am today (not the dining one just today's regular system)


OMG what did I miss??? What system??? I feel like now planning  a Disney vacation  has turned into a giant copy machine manual partly written in German.  I am just like Pam from the office lost and confused on how to get it to work!


----------



## yulilin3

lilypgirl said:


> OMG what did I miss??? What system??? I feel like now planning  a Disney vacation  has turned into a giant copy machine manual partly written in German.  I am just like Pam from the office lost and confused on how to get it to work!


they are just updating their system today, I'm assuming it's in preparation for tomorrow and the dining reservations to open up.
But I was supposed to go stream today and I have cancelled it for FOMO 
The reservation system needs to open now (not soon anymore) like by the end of the week, cause I do have a life to get back to


----------



## gatorlisa

They will be using 100.4 as the threshold for a fever, which is CDC guideline.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/#drawer-card-faceCoveringsTemperatureChecks*Temperature Screenings *
Upon arrival at Disney Springs or at the Walt Disney World theme parks, you may undergo a temperature screening with no-touch thermometers.
Based on guidance from health authorities, anyone displaying a temperature of 100.4 F or above will be directed to an additional location for rescreening and assistance. Those with temperatures 100.4 F or above will not be allowed entry; those in their party will not be allowed entry either.
Before you leave home, be sure to check the temperatures of everyone in your party—including yourself—as an extra layer of precaution.


----------



## kylenne

JM23457 said:


> I can't help the fact that we activated Platinum annual passes in late December, right before this nightmare began. If we were to just stay away for the next several months, we'd lose the thousands of dollars of value we paid for, as WDW has given no indication that they will offer AP refunds for their restrictive and chaotic "initial reopening period".
> 
> We had big July and December trips planned that would have made the APs worthwhile. Now those trips are in serious jeopardy, through no fault of our own. Disney should be more helpful and informative to guests who are stuck in this situation.



Please don’t think I’m unsympathetic or blaming you. I had two trips cancelled this year, I bought platinum AP last year to get our big May trip done. Disney should have been communicating better. But we are in the middle of a global pandemic right now. The only thing we know for certain is “we dont know”. Entities from governments large and small to small businesses to global mega corps are all kind of flying by the seat of their pants in a fluid situation that is changing hour by hour sometimes.

People don’t like uncertainty, we always want to be in control but that is exactly what travel in 2020 will look like for the foreseeable future regardless of where you go. Uncertain. Shifting dates and goalposts. Accepting that will be a lot less stressful for you and your family in the long run.


----------



## JM23457

kylenne said:


> Please don’t think I’m unsympathetic...
> 
> ....Accepting that will be a lot less stressful for you and your family in the long run.


When something crappy happens to someone, telling them that they should be more accepting of it is not a sympathetic response.


----------



## 2vets

Stuff's happening.  Selecting a park takes me nowhere, but....

(ETS - I'm delighted that it isn't 3 am Cali time.  But I don't have high hopes for tomorrow!!!)


----------



## osufeth24

I'm really hoping (though it seems like they are) they don't go the universal route with how they handled the AP preview signups

They kept saying info coming soon, then all of a sudden it was WHAM! sign up now!

It was a hot mess


----------



## Katrina Y

2vets said:


> Stuff's happening.  Selecting a park takes me nowhere, but....
> 
> (ETS - I'm delighted that it isn't 3 am Cali time.  But I don't have high hopes for tomorrow!!!)


How did you get there? I am concerned I am not going to do things right when everything goes falls into place.


----------



## Doingitagain

yulilin3 said:


> someone called on the other thread and was told the system should be opening at 9am today (not the dining one just today's regular system)


I just got off with DVC MS and the system was still down.  I was her first call right at 9 
She was able to pull up our reservation initially, then had to get out of it.
Probably updates we are waiting for!


----------



## 2vets

Katrina Y said:


> How did you get there? I am concerned I am not going to do things right when everything goes falls into place.


MDE on my computer - under "my plans".  It has let me add MK but only seems to do it for one day for the length of our stay so far.

ETS - note - it says "not a reservation" on the app, though.  I'm having flashbacks to getting a RotR BG - refresh, refresh, refresh....


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## mrsap

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 501675


----------



## MomOTwins

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 501675


Thanks for keeping an eye on things for us!  EEeeeeeekk,,,, so much suspense!


----------



## lilypgirl

2vets said:


> MDE on my computer - under "my plans".  It has let me add MK but only seems to do it for one day for the length of our stay so far.
> 
> ETS - note - it says "not a reservation" on the app, though.  I'm having flashbacks to getting a RotR BG - refresh, refresh, refresh....


It is only letting me do the first day of my park days.


----------



## constanze

2vets said:


> Stuff's happening.  Selecting a park takes me nowhere, but....
> 
> (ETS - I'm delighted that it isn't 3 am Cali time.  But I don't have high hopes for tomorrow!!!)


Wait...aahhh...I don't see anything....there...am i doing something wrong...freaking out....


----------



## lilypgirl

constanze said:


> Wait...aahhh...I don't see anything....there...am i doing something wrong...freaking out....


Go under my plans and then to the very bottom to add note. It is only letting me add a note the very first day of my park days which in July 19th.


----------



## constanze

2vets said:


> MDE on my computer - under "my plans".  It has let me add MK but only seems to do it for one day for the length of our stay so far.
> 
> ETS - note - it says "not a reservation" on the app, though.  I'm having flashbacks to getting a RotR BG - refresh, refresh, refresh....


Sorry...was so freaked out...I quoted from the wrong thing above...I'm not showing anything under "my plans"...


----------



## 2vets

lilypgirl said:


> Go under my plans and then to the very bottom to add note. It is only letting me add a note the very first day of my park days which in July 19th.


Now I’m wondering if this was always there? I don’t think so...


----------



## bks9581

2vets said:


> Now I’m wondering if this was always there? I don’t think so...



The Note thing was always there....I've used it to add appointments at Harmony Barber Shop and other things that don't show as reservations in MDE. I don't think this is new.


----------



## MomOTwins

2vets said:


> Now I’m wondering if this was always there? I don’t think so...


I am pretty sure I know what this is.  Sometimes when a phone CM helps with a resort reservation,, they'll add a little welcome note in MDE.  If you made the reservation yourself, or if a CM chooses not to add the note, it won't be there.  I've had this on probably 10% of my past reservations and not on others.  It is not a reservation--just a message.


----------



## fenrir58

tinkerhon said:


> I'm a single dad with a DD14 and a DS9
> Fatigue ???!!!   Guess I'll be going to USO !!!


Dude I had the same questions asked of me before the plumber came to fix my cracked pipe. Most places have COVID waivers


----------



## constanze

So the note thing is not the new park reservation thing....literally...my heart is beating so fast...


----------



## marx

yulilin3 said:


> Im wondering if the space is so limited now that opening it online would create a bigger issue.
> Over the phone gives each caller more time in between reservations ands that way they can cut each meals capacity in a more efficient way?


I am pretty sure I know why it's a call for Resort dining.  It has to do with Disney IT.  Many people (like me) in the 60 day window can book DS dinning for August.  But, tomorrow, when Resort dining opens for those with Resort reservations through July 10th, I should still only see DS (while those with pre 7/10 Resort reservations should see Resort Dining and DS).  My guess is that that's too complicated for Disney IT to implement.  So, therefore the calls.


----------



## yulilin3

constanze said:


> So the note thing is not the new park reservation thing....literally...my heart is beating so fast...


the note has always been there


----------



## Leigh L

2vets said:


> Now I’m wondering if this was always there? I don’t think so...



This feature has always been there, I use it quite a bit 


lilypgirl said:


> Go under my plans and then to the very bottom to add note. It is only letting me add a note the very first day of my park days which in July 19th.


Try filling in all the fields to be able to add the note, then the greyed out "Add note" button should turn blue and you can save. I just tried a June date and it worked as usual.


----------



## Doingitagain

constanze said:


> So the note thing is not the new park reservation thing....literally...my heart is beating so fast...


But...what about if they are re-purposing it for Park Reservations with new functionality?


----------



## jacobzking

Doingitagain said:


> But...what about if they are re-purposing it for Park Reservations with new functionality?



It won't lol.  I would bet $500.  There will absolutely be a separate reservation "system" in place.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Seems to be a lot of confidence something will happen 'soon.'  I'm just an arm-chair Disney observer so I'll defer to those that actually know things and feed off their vibes, but I'm mentally prepared for no info until very close to the dates.  Guess we'll see.


----------



## Marthasor

kylenne said:


> Please don’t think I’m unsympathetic or blaming you. I had two trips cancelled this year, I bought platinum AP last year to get our big May trip done. Disney should have been communicating better. But we are in the middle of a global pandemic right now. The only thing we know for certain is “we dont know”. *Entities from governments large and small to small businesses to global mega corps are all kind of flying by the seat of their pants in a fluid situation that is changing hour by hour sometimes.*
> 
> People don’t like uncertainty, we always want to be in control but that is exactly what travel in 2020 will look like for the foreseeable future regardless of where you go. Uncertain. Shifting dates and goalposts. Accepting that will be a lot less stressful for you and your family in the long run.



After the NBA released a 113 page, completely detailed plan of how life will look in their bubble starting on July 7 (complete with details like, people playing cards must throw the deck away after use!), I have hope WDW can do the same for their guests very SOON (LOL!  I know we've all been waiting for "soon" for a long time!).  That guidebook was released yesterday (I know you know - I see you on the NBA thread!), exactly three weeks before the players arrive, so, maybe WDW guests will get something by this Saturday?  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Claudia1

I'm only seeing the regular "Plans" options, not park options.   I've used this before and it looks the same to me.   Looks like I'll be sitting at my computer, hitting refresh, for awhile.

Edited to add:
I'm not sure this is an actual reservation.   Notes don't necessarily create a solid link or reservation.   I've used this in the past as a reminder of where we want to be on certain dates but it's not a confirmation.

Waiting for updates and pixie dust!


----------



## constanze

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Seems to be a lot of confidence something will happen 'soon.'  I'm just an arm-chair Disney observer so I'll defer to those that actually know things and feed off their vibes, but I'm mentally prepared for no info until very close to the dates.  Guess we'll see.


You're probably right...here I was ready to take the day off to watch my computer every second...might as well get in the shower and get the day started...of course...I'll still keep my phone within arms distance...I'm not crazy after all


----------



## fenrir58

JM23457 said:


> When something crappy happens to someone, telling them that they should be more accepting of it is not a sympathetic response.


Im pretty sure there were 3 paragraphs about everything that everyone has been.l going through during this pandemic and how it’s all new and they are trying their best.
Pulling one sentence out of context is not a helpful response.


----------



## tinkerhon

fenrir58 said:


> Dude I had the same questions asked of me before the plumber came to fix my cracked pipe. Most places have COVID waivers



Kind of meant my reply as a joke -


----------



## tinkerhon

tinkerhon said:


> Kind of meant my reply as a joke -


I
totally got the covid waiver part - just found the symptom list to be assuming (not the virus, the symptoms) 
On a daily basis, years before the pandemic, I have most of them !


----------



## kylenne

Marthasor said:


> After the NBA released a 113 page, completely detailed plan of how life will look in their bubble starting on July 7 (complete with details like, people playing cards must throw the deck away after use!), I have hope WDW can do the same for their guests very SOON (LOL!  I know we've all been waiting for "soon" for a long time!).  That guidebook was released yesterday (I know you know - I see you on the NBA thread!), exactly three weeks before the players arrive, so, maybe WDW guests will get something by this Saturday?  Fingers crossed!



I really hope so, for the sake of everyone booked! Time is moving really fast. But I also know that nothing is set in stone right now, and that the plans the NBA released can change too. There's a lot of moving parts to consider and also there are players who have expressed concerns about traveling, as well as resuming play due to current events (Kyrie Irving).

Maybe the reason I can be zen about this is because I work in local government and have seen how my own agency doesn't know what's going on half the time! We are used to rapid changes (usually when the Mayor announces something without telling us) but covid has made it even crazier. When we were training temps for covid response, training materials our team had developed that morning were obsolete by the time I was delivering it at noon because policies and procedures changed that quick. And ime communication breakdown seems to be the order of the day regardless of the area of life and the bigger the organization the worse the communication seems to be. I was a lot more stressed out until I realized there was no point in freaking out over what I can't control. I guess I gave up lol but I try to worry about what I _can _control and think about contingencies as I can. It's really the only thing I can do, including where Disney is concerned. I don't say that to scold people for venting or blame them for being upset or to defend Disney btw. It's just that it is what it is.


----------



## mrsap

Not ‘Disney’ related, but Gov. DeSantis says state not ‘rolling back’ amid uptick in cases. Thought it was positive news to share.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/desantis-says-state-not-rolling-back-amid-uptick-in-cases-report


----------



## 2vets

bks9581 said:


> The Note thing was always there....I've used it to add appointments at Harmony Barber Shop and other things that don't show as reservations in MDE. I don't think this is new.


Gah.

OK, I guess I can stop freaking out now....


----------



## yulilin3

kylenne said:


> I really hope so, for the sake of everyone booked! Time is moving really fast. But I also know that nothing is set in stone right now, and that the plans the NBA released can change too. There's a lot of moving parts to consider and also there are players who have expressed concerns about traveling, as well as resuming play due to current events (Kyrie Irving).
> 
> Maybe the reason I can be zen about this is because I work in local government and have seen how my own agency doesn't know what's going on half the time! We are used to rapid changes (usually when the Mayor announces something without telling us) but covid has made it even crazier. When we were training temps for covid response, training materials our team had developed that morning were obsolete by the time I was delivering it at noon because policies and procedures changed that quick. And ime communication breakdown seems to be the order of the day regardless of the area of life and the bigger the organization the worse the communication seems to be. I was a lot more stressed out until I realized there was no point in freaking out over what I can't control. I guess I gave up lol but I try to worry about what I _can _control and think about contingencies as I can. It's really the only thing I can do, including where Disney is concerned. I don't say that to scold people for venting or blame them for being upset or to defend Disney btw. It's just that it is what it is.


Plus your the Goddess Calypso, of course you're chill


----------



## Lumpy1106

mrsap said:


> Not ‘Disney’ related, but Gov. DeSantis says state not ‘rolling back’ amid uptick in cases. Thought it was positive news to share.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/desantis-says-state-not-rolling-back-amid-uptick-in-cases-report


FWIW - Gov. Newsom said the same thing in CA.  Forgive the long-winded response in the article - that's just Gov. Newsom.  I love how Gov. DeSantis just gets to the point by comparison.


----------



## KristinU

tinkerhon said:


> I
> totally got the covid waiver part - just found the symptom list to be assuming (not the virus, the symptoms)
> On a daily basis, years before the pandemic, I have most of them !


I hear you!  I've been doing this community check-in app for the last couple of months.  One of the symptoms listed is runny nose...our property is lined on three sides with pine trees and the yellow pollen literally blankets everything for weeks each spring.  Especially this year without going to the office for some relief, you better believe my nose has been runny!


----------



## kylenne

KristinU said:


> I hear you!  I've been doing this community check-in app for the last couple of months.  One of the symptoms listed is runny nose...our property is lined on three sides with pine trees and the yellow pollen literally blankets everything for weeks each spring.  Especially this year without going to the office for some relief, you better believe my nose has been runny!



I suffer from seasonal allergies too, and I never go to the World without Zyrtec Claritin AND Flonase (I have to rotate because my body starts adapting lol). But if it makes you feel any better, masks really help a lot. Since I've been back in the office and having to wear masks almost all day between public transit and whatnot, I haven't even had to take any of my OTC allergy meds. So if you're following the mask policy you'll probably be ok when it comes to the symptom checking.


----------



## sue_gowin

I wasn't able to add the note to my reservation. Could be that it's too soon? We check in Sept 7


----------



## cakebaker

mrsap said:


> Not ‘Disney’ related, but Gov. DeSantis says state not ‘rolling back’ amid uptick in cases. Thought it was positive news to share.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/desantis-says-state-not-rolling-back-amid-uptick-in-cases-report


I'm not at all sure that's positive news, but it's certainly not surprising.


----------



## mrsap

cakebaker said:


> I'm not at all sure that's positive news, but it's certainly not surprising.



It’s not positive news that there’s an uptick - but positive news Florida will remain ‘open for business’ for people who are looking forward to going to Disney


----------



## yulilin3

sue_gowin said:


> I wasn't able to add the note to my reservation. Could be that it's too soon? We check in Sept 7
> View attachment 501698


I can't add it either, my reservation is for July 1st. Maybe the note ability is not open right now


----------



## bernina

yulilin3 said:


> I can't add it either, my reservation is for July 1st. Maybe the note ability is not open right now



I was able to add notes to my July 9-16 stay, but why do we think this means anything?


----------



## yulilin3

bernina said:


> I was able to add notes to my July 9-16 stay, but why do we think this means anything?


I was just coming back to say I was able to


----------



## yulilin3

sue_gowin said:


> I wasn't able to add the note to my reservation. Could be that it's too soon? We check in Sept 7
> View attachment 501698


you have to put something on the subject line, try that


----------



## yulilin3

alright, lets refocus again. 
No COVID talk please


----------



## GADisneyDad14

WDW call was uneventful... can switch you to a villa or FW, don't know anything else... blah, blah, blah.  So, nothing new.  

Hello Royal Pacific!


----------



## osufeth24

GADisneyDad14 said:


> WDW call was uneventful... can switch you to a villa or FW, don't know anything else... blah, blah, blah.  So, nothing new.
> 
> Hello Royal Pacific!



Hey RP is a nice resort, i'm partial to the portifino  though


----------



## GADisneyDad14

osufeth24 said:


> Hey RP is a nice resort, i'm partial to the portifino  though



I've never been.  Never stepped foot on Uni property to be honest.  

Frankly I was debating what to do - something new vs a week in a villa w/ the parks closed... the novelty of a partially occupied resort, seeing what all is operating, etc.  Not totally sure I made the right call, but just gotta roll with it I guess.  It was time for something new anyway.


----------



## Tess

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I've never been.  Never stepped foot on Uni property to be honest.
> 
> Frankly I was debating what to do - something new vs a week in a villa w/ the parks closed... the novelty of a partially occupied resort, seeing what all is operating, etc.  Not totally sure I made the right call, but just gotta roll with it I guess.  It was time for something new anyway.



Love Royal Pacific and you know I am a big Polynesian devotee. . .RP for me was better on some levels and you have to love that Express Pass park access.  Never had the pleasure of Portofino, but our daughter just scored a room there for early October that was $125 less than RP.  Since she has stayed at RP in the past, she decided to save the $$$ and try out Portofino.  Have to admit--we really enjoyed our stay at Uni and would happily do it again.  If it weren't for the rented DVC points in October (and our inability to reschedule before the end of 2020), we would have most likely ditched Disney for a Uni stay.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I've never been.  Never stepped foot on Uni property to be honest.
> 
> Frankly I was debating what to do - something new vs a week in a villa w/ the parks closed... the novelty of a partially occupied resort, seeing what all is operating, etc.  Not totally sure I made the right call, but just gotta roll with it I guess.  It was time for something new anyway.


Royal Pacific is our go to! To be frank, I don’t believe we have stayed anywhere else. That will be changing when we go this Tuesday to stay at Cabana Bay! Needed a break from constant Disney stalking(or, I’m hoping, a much needed vacation after stalking for so long, finally getting info from Disney, and scoring a park reservation!) Then again, is Tuesday within the ‘Soon’ timeframe?


----------



## KristinU

kylenne said:


> I suffer from seasonal allergies too, and I never go to the World without Zyrtec Claritin AND Flonase (I have to rotate because my body starts adapting lol). But if it makes you feel any better, masks really help a lot. Since I've been back in the office and having to wear masks almost all day between public transit and whatnot, I haven't even had to take any of my OTC allergy meds. So if you're following the mask policy you'll probably be ok when it comes to the symptom checking.


Good point, I'm WFH full time so totally in pollen-ville with no mask on weekdays.  But my DS has been working on his Boy Scout Eagle project the past few weekends, which is a community garden nearby.  I've been loving wearing a mask out at his job site!


----------



## yulilin3

If you have an expired AP check your expiration date, some people on facebook groups are reporting their passes extended for 4 months. Please let us know if that is your case


----------



## Zeus'Headache

yulilin3 said:


> If you have an expired AP check your expiration date, some people on facebook groups are reporting their passes extended for 4 months. Please let us know if that is your case


Our expired April 13th, they are not showing up in our MDE.


----------



## PrincessV

yulilin3 said:


> If you have an expired AP check your expiration date, some people on facebook groups are reporting their passes extended for 4 months. Please let us know if that is your case


Nothing here - still showing my original March 2021 expiration.


----------



## SarahC97

I just checked and mine hasn't changed. It's set to expire on 7/8.


----------



## osufeth24

Mine expired late April and still not showing up on MDE

One thing that did change is for one of my friends, he had the 4 day FL discovery with park hopper (or whatever it was called), and now it just says park ticket.  Same expiration though of 9/30/2020


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

No change to any of our dates yet (4 passes in the family with 3 different expiration dates)


----------



## denecarter

Mine show expiring 7/7/2020 and there’s a notice we have two passes that need to be renewed.  I swipe over, and there are my renewal certificates... expiring 12/31/2030.

ETA:  MDE is missing the maps again... and being squirrellier than usual today on my iPhone & iPad.


----------



## yulilin3

denecarter said:


> Mine show expiring 7/7/2020 and there’s a notice we have two passes that need to be renewed.  I swipe over, and there are my renewal certificates... expiring 12/31/2030.


Interesting.  Screenshots maybe?


----------



## sfbank

Same here. No extension yet for our August expiration but renewal button there.


----------



## Poohbear538

Mine is still the same. Exp date was 3/16/2020 and renewed before this all happened. Current exp is 3/16/2021


----------



## PrincessV

I forgot about it, but my son's AP expired in April - it vanished a couple weeks ago and it hasn't reappeared.


----------



## denecarter

yulilin3 said:


> Interesting.  Screenshots maybe?


----------



## PrincessV

Wait, I take it back: just checked again, and my AP due to expire March 2021 now shows a July 2021 expiration. Guess they refused my request to cancel my renewal.

ETA data points: Gold AP, renewed in January, monthly payments. No resort reservations. Days added to my AP are exactly the number of days I had left when parks closed + days parks will be closed, using July 11 as reopening day, - the April Gold blockout days. So NO extra days, only exactly what we were told would be extended. I called back in May and asked for my renewal to be canceled altogether and the 3 payments already made refunded, and if that wasn't possible to postpone my payments while parks were closed and extend my expiration.

ETAA: one more point - FL resident


----------



## CarolinaBlue

We have DVC gold APs (out of state).  MDE still shows exp. date of 5/19/20 and "need to be renewed" buttons.


----------



## armerida

Our Platinum passes are set to expire August 4, 2020, and we have an on-site trip booked for mid-August. Just checked MDE and they haven’t updated the expiration date yet. I’m worried that they won’t have applied the extension when the new reservation system is launched and that we won’t be able to get park reservations. Do you all think they will fix this prior to launching the park reservation system?


----------



## preemiemama

We have DVC Gold expiring 7/10/20 still showing that date and a need to be renewed notice.  Nothing else.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

armerida said:


> Our Platinum passes are set to expire August 4, 2020, and we have an on-site trip booked for mid-August. Just checked MDE and they haven’t updated the expiration date yet. I’m worried that they won’t have applied the extension when the new reservation system is launched and that we won’t be able to get park reservations. Do you all think they will fix this prior to launching the park reservation system?


Our platinum passes have already expired, aren’t showing up(ie no extension yet), and we have a trip booked for July 19-22. We have no idea if they will extend them beforehand, but I have a strong feeling that they will. If people who haven’t expired yet are being extended for dates in 2021, then they better start working on the people’s that expired during the closure and had to wait(we had a trip in April that was canceled).


----------



## yulilin3

ok, lets see if we can figure this out
For those that have passes that have expired and are gone from MDE and those that have passes due to expire and have not been extended
did everyone CALL and let Disney know you wanted an extension?


----------



## PrincessV

yulilin3 said:


> ok, lets see if we can figure this out
> For those that have passes that have expired and are gone from MDE and those that have passes due to expire and have not been extended
> did everyone CALL and let Disney know you wanted an extension?


That is a NO for me for my son's AP. I just let it expire in April and didn't think about it. So I could maybe call and ask about it.


----------



## denecarter

yulilin3 said:


> ok, lets see if we can figure this out
> For those that have passes that have expired and are gone from MDE and those that have passes due to expire and have not been extended
> did everyone CALL and let Disney know you wanted an extension?


I did not call about an extension.  Only call I made was for my renewal.  My exp was 7/7, I have a trip starting 7/18, and I didn’t want to chance being slow to get park reservations.  Renewal fits our travel plans anyway, especially if the extension is added to the renewal.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

yulilin3 said:


> ok, lets see if we can figure this out
> For those that have passes that have expired and are gone from MDE and those that have passes due to expire and have not been extended
> did everyone CALL and let Disney know you wanted an extension?


Hard no from me. We let it expire because they came out with the news that they would be extending once the parks opened back up.


----------



## CarolinaBlue

yulilin3 said:


> ok, lets see if we can figure this out
> For those that have passes that have expired and are gone from MDE and those that have passes due to expire and have not been extended
> did everyone CALL and let Disney know you wanted an extension?



Our passes expired 5/19/20.  Still showing need to be renewed in MDE.  Have not been extended. 
I did not call to tell them anything. The email I received from Disney stated that passes paid in full would be extended.  If I wanted any type of refund, I had to call.


----------



## yulilin3

mine just updated, well mine and my DD, not my DS yet
from 5/14 to 9/08 I have a silver


----------



## Zeus'Headache

yulilin3 said:


> mine just updated, well mine and my DD, not my DS yet
> from 5/14 to 9/08 I have a silver


Was yours gone completely and reappeared?


----------



## yulilin3

Zeus'Headache said:


> Was yours gone completely and reappeared?


no, I renewed during the down time


----------



## MeridaAnn

My gold pass expired yesterday. It's still showing "expires 6/16/2020" and offering the renewal. I have not contacted Disney about my pass at all yet and I have not yet bought the renewal. (For me, renewing would save me $115 vs the refund, which should be $127 if fully proportionate and accounting for blackout dates if I've calculated correctly. So with an almost negligible price difference, the timing and where my new expiration date would end up is the only factor I'll really be basing my choice on.)

Also, on a different note, my complementary tickets received for singing in the Candlelight Processional in December are still showing expiration dates at the end of 2020. I don't expect those ones to get extended, since they are comp tickets, but I'm keeping an eye on them just in case.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> ok, lets see if we can figure this out
> For those that have passes that have expired and are gone from MDE and those that have passes due to expire and have not been extended
> did everyone CALL and let Disney know you wanted an extension?



No. Was waiting to get more info


----------



## yulilin3

I'm on hold right now with the ap line. They are aware that extensions are going through, so maybe if you guys call you'll get a clear answer


----------



## GirlDreamer

There's been a few updates for UK guests now. We were able to book and pay for the DDP for 2021 even after they stopped the 2020 DDP, but they've now stopped selling it. We were also able to book stays for all of 2021, but we can no longer book beyond September 26th 2021. They've also stopped selling the 21 day ultimate ticket, so now the only options are a 7 day or 14 day ticket.


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> ok, lets see if we can figure this out
> For those that have passes that have expired and are gone from MDE and those that have passes due to expire and have not been extended
> did everyone CALL and let Disney know you wanted an extension?


Mine aren't expired until 7/10, but I called when we canceled our stay and requested the refund.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

yulilin3 said:


> mine just updated, well mine and my DD, not my DS yet
> from 5/14 to 9/08 I have a silver


Extension time between 3/16 to 5/14 excluding blockout dates


----------



## DaveNan

So from what I have read....  Some people are seeing the ability to make part reservations, but that was limited to one park per stay or once in each park per stay?  and how many days out were they able to make reservations?  30? 60?


----------



## lanejudy

DaveNan said:


> So from what I have read....  Some people are seeing the ability to make part reservations, but that was limited to one park per stay or once in each park per stay?  and how many days out were they able to make reservations?  30? 60?


No, nobody has been able to make park reservations.  Some people "discovered" the notes feature in MDE, thinking it was something new.


----------



## DaveNan

lanejudy said:


> No, nobody has been able to make park reservations.  Some people "discovered" the notes feature in MDE, thinking it was something new.


Post 5780 on this thread seems to show a reservation for MK?


----------



## Zeus'Headache

DaveNan said:


> Post 5780 on this thread seems to show a reservation for MK?


There have been no reservations for the parks yet.


----------



## Mal6586

DaveNan said:


> Post 5780 on this thread seems to show a reservation for MK?


That was just the note feature where you can add a note into your plans, and it allows you to choose a park that is somewhat related to the note. For example, I've used that feature when I've booked a tour before since they don't show on MDE so that I could keep my confirmation number and check-in info with all my other reservations.


----------



## Racheldb

There is now a screenshot floating around of the reservation system for Disneyland....it has not gone live yet


----------



## puffkin

Long story short....I still have a DL ticket showing as linked in that app because we switched our UT tickets from a DL trip to a WDW trip first week of August and they haven't processed my refund yet.  When I go into the DL app, I just now get a pop up saying:
Disney Flex Pasport reservations are currently unavailable.  We will have more details about our new park reservation system that will require all Guests, including Annual Passholders, to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance soon.

I must say, I had to giggle at the infamous "soon".


----------



## lilypgirl

[





Racheldb said:


> There is now a screenshot floating around of the reservation system for Disneyland....it has not gone live yet


can u share that if you have it please?


----------



## yulilin3

lilypgirl said:


> [
> can u share that if you have it please?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273351273312550921


----------



## DisneyOutsider

yulilin3 said:


> ok, lets see if we can figure this out
> For those that have passes that have expired and are gone from MDE and those that have passes due to expire and have not been extended
> did everyone CALL and let Disney know you wanted an extension?





PrincessV said:


> That is a NO for me for my son's AP. I just let it expire in April and didn't think about it. So I could maybe call and ask about it.



Okay, back to the drawing board!

Everyone who's received the extension, please post your last name so we can rule out alphabetical order 
(just kidding.. pls don't do that)


----------



## denecarter

Daughter & I went from 7/7 to 11/1.  Granddaughter went from 2/22/21 to 6/19/21.

ETA:  All DVC Gold


----------



## gatorlisa

My understanding was that if you wanted the extension, you did not need to call them. That the extension would be the default action taken. So I have done nothing for our passes with original expiration date of 11/1/2020. Still showing that date currently. Platinum (non-FL-resident). My parents' silver passes also show their original dates of 11/3/2020.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

I activated my Gold AP March 6, 2020 just before the Parks closed but showing expires March 7, 2021 so no extension yet


----------



## lilypgirl

Anyone else irritated that the Disneyland one is ready but not a peep form the World ?


----------



## yulilin3

lilypgirl said:


> Anyone else irritated that the Disneyland one is ready but not a peep form the World ?


Just cause it got leaked and wdw wasn't doesn't mean it's not ready


----------



## Racheldb

yulilin3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273351273312550921


Thanks!  I was going to post it but had to step away for a few!  Came back to post it and it's already taken care of!


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

yulilin3 said:


> Just cause it got leaked and wdw wasn't doesn't mean it's not ready


Wow...you not only have to pick a day but also what time of day?


----------



## kylenne

I have a Platinum AP and mine is still showing 8/7/20 expiry.


----------



## Rash

My Gold APs were just extended until September 5, 2020 - they had expired May 11, 2020. Showing in MDE now - thay had disaapeared a few days ago.


----------



## yulilin3

P'colaBeachBum said:


> Wow...you not only have to pick a day but also what time of day?


Again this is not our system but it might be.  That would be a way to spread people arriving or everyone would arrive at rope drop


----------



## tinkerbell1991

P'colaBeachBum said:


> Wow...you not only have to pick a day but also what time of day?


They'll have to stagger people, can't have everyone turning up at once or else the queues just to get in would be horrendous


----------



## osufeth24

P'colaBeachBum said:


> Wow...you not only have to pick a day but also what time of day?



Universal did this for their two AP days.


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273351273312550921


I cannot see it. Can someone grab it and post it?


----------



## mrsap

pmaurer74 said:


> I cannot see it. Can someone grab it and post it?


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

yulilin3 said:


> Again this is not our system but it might be.  That would be a way to spread people arriving or everyone would arrive at rope drop





tinkerbell1991 said:


> They'll have to stagger people, can't have everyone turning up at once or else the queues just to get in would be horrendous





osufeth24 said:


> Universal did this for their two AP days.


Good points. I’m having a  hitting the fan kinda day.  Carry on and stay safe.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I've never been.  Never stepped foot on Uni property to be honest.
> 
> Frankly I was debating what to do - something new vs a week in a villa w/ the parks closed... the novelty of a partially occupied resort, seeing what all is operating, etc.  Not totally sure I made the right call, but just gotta roll with it I guess.  It was time for something new anyway.



You are going to be spoiled by the Express pass and being able to walk to the parks


----------



## KM82

kylenne said:


> I have a Platinum AP and mine is still showing 8/7/20 expiry.


Just so you know you aren't alone, we have 3 Platinum APs that expire 8/10/20 and they haven't been extended yet.


----------



## GirlDreamer

So if they're going to have timed arrival slots, what's going to happen if you're late? Will they still let you in or are you out of luck?


----------



## yulilin3

GirlDreamer said:


> So if they're going to have timed arrival slots, what's going to happen if you're late? Will they still let you in or are you out of luck?


Nothing has been posted on how the reservation system will work.  But i would treat it as an adr. You always try to be on time for an adr and even if you're late they seat you


----------



## Buzzster

We are checking in on July 20 at Ft. Wilderness for a cabin. So excited as I have always wanted to stay there since I was little.  My impression was I had until 7 days prior to pay in full.  Today I received the 30 day reminder. Which is it? Has Disney changed the PIF policy or am I okay.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

[


Buzzster said:


> We are checking in on July 20 at Ft. Wilderness for a cabin. So excited as I have always wanted to stay there since I was little.  My impression was I had until 7 days prior to pay in full.  Today I received the 30 day reminder. Which is it? Has Disney changed the PIF policy or am I okay.



It’s 7 days for packages “until further notice” according to TAs, but the regular emails still go out.  Nice and confusing for guests.


----------



## yulilin3

On hold with Disney Dining. Cannot remember the last time I had to call at 7am for anything


----------



## Buzzster

That’s what I thought but wanted to be sure. Whew


----------



## Gus V.

I’m also on hold with Disney dining. This is crazy, I have 12 days to book ressies for. This might take a while️


----------



## yulilin3

2 hour wait time at the moment
and then they throw the message "you can make reservations online, its quick and easy" smh


----------



## jsmla

Also on hold, we want ADRs for Olivias and Beaches and Cream 4th of July week.


----------



## Lisa75

On hold too.  Trying for Topolino and Grand Floridian Cafe for next week.


----------



## ultimatefans

yulilin3 said:


> 2 hour wait time at the moment
> and then they throw the message "you can make reservations online, its quick and easy" smh


Good to know, they didn't give me an estimated wait time when I called (right at 7).  And that "make reservations online" freaked me out for a moment because I thought I missed something.  Oy vey.

This sort of reminds me of the time that they switched dining reservations from 90 days to 180 days all at once around 10 or so years ago.  3 months of vacations called to make dining reservations all on the same day.  That was such a disaster.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Also on hold for one, maybe two reservations. We check in on 7/5 but I’m not looking to book any ADRs until 7/11 & 7/12, so I’m pretty sure I’ll hold for two hours only to be told to call back for those dates. Ugh.


----------



## trishadono

yulilin3 said:


> 2 hour wait time at the moment
> and then they throw the message "you can make reservations online, its quick and easy" smh


What dates can you call for dining. Mine are 7/16-19.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

trishadono said:


> What dates can you call for dining. Mine are 7/16-19.


Arrivals 6/22-7/10


----------



## TXMemaw

Called right at 7 (5:00 here) then waited on hold for 25 minutes and got disconnected while I was talking to the CM . Back on hold now. Just need a few reservations for 4th of July weekend.


----------



## zemmer

I was able to get in pretty quickly. The CM had to read me the terms and conditions. “This restaurant is one credit on the Disney Dining Plan.” They should really revise their stuff!


----------



## Gus V.

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Also on hold for one, maybe two reservations. We check in on 7/5 but I’m not looking to book any ADRs until 7/11 & 7/12, so I’m pretty sure I’ll hold for two hours only to be told to call back for those dates. Ugh.



My sister in law was just told she could only book ressies for June 22-July 10th. My call dropped so I had to call back, not sure if I should waste my time holding only to be told the same thing. We arrive on July 10th-21. A cast member told me yesterday that I should be able to book for our entire stay...


----------



## Leigh L

zemmer said:


> I was able to get in pretty quickly. The CM had to read me the terms and conditions. “This restaurant is one credit on the Disney Dining Plan.” They should really revise their stuff!


No kidding!


----------



## yulilin3

For everyone on hold right now in case you didn't know
The reservations are for people with hotels reservations Arriving Monday 22nd through July 11th
The DVC phone line will also open for DVC members at 9am
If you don't have a hotel reservation during these dates you won't be able to book anything


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Gus V. said:


> My sister in law was just told she could only book ressies for June 22-July 10th. My call dropped so I had to call back, not sure if I should waste my time holding only to be told the same thing. We arrive on July 10th-21. A cast member told me yesterday that I should be able to book for our entire stay...


Ahhhhh, yes, the inconsistent CM answers. Even with Covid19, that Disney tradition is alive & well!


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

yulilin3 said:


> For everyone on hold right now in case you didn't know
> The reservations are for people with hotels reservations Arriving Monday 22nd through July 11th
> The DVC phone line will also open for DVC members at 9am
> If you don't have a hotel reservation during these dates you won't be able to book anything


Any idea whether 7/5 arrivals can reserve ADRs past 7/11 if their stay extends into then?


----------



## MeridaAnn

MeridaAnn said:


> My gold pass expired yesterday. It's still showing "expires 6/16/2020" and offering the renewal. I have not contacted Disney about my pass at all yet and I have not yet bought the renewal. (For me, renewing would save me $115 vs the refund, which should be $127 if fully proportionate and accounting for blackout dates if I've calculated correctly. So with an almost negligible price difference, the timing and where my new expiration date would end up is the only factor I'll really be basing my choice on.)



As an update, my pass now shows an expiration date of 10/11/20 as of this morning!

EDIT: I did some math incorrectly before when I first posted this and thought blockout dates had been taken out, but they weren't, I was just looking at the wrong numbers in my notes.


----------



## yulilin3

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Any idea whether 7/5 arrivals can reserve ADRs past 7/11 if their stay extends into then?


we can only go with the info Disney has. I read it as only available to make reservations up to July 10th
Guests with Disney Resort hotel reservations for arrivals June 22 through July 10, 2020 can make dining reservations for select Walt Disney World Resort hotel and available Disney Springs dining locations beginning June 18, 2020. Call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 824-1391 to check availability and make reservations. Or, if you’re a Disney Vacation Club Member, call Member Services at (800) 800-9800. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call.
Note: At this time, a valid Disney Resort hotel reservation will be required to make dining reservations.

Unless they mean you have to have a reservation for that period of time BUT can make reservations for after that date....which again, Disney being super vague, creating confusion


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Things seem to be going swimmingly.

A pack of bagels and a bag of Doritos from Moana Mercantile is looking a lot easier.    

I will rationalize/excuse a lot of Disney things, but PP's report about them reading the dining plan credit stuff is pretty inexcusable IMO.


----------



## zemmer

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Things seem to be going swimmingly.
> 
> A pack of bagels and a bag of Doritos from Moana Mercantile is looking a lot easier.
> 
> I will rationalize/excuse a lot of Disney things, but PP's report about them reading the dining plan credit stuff is pretty inexcusable IMO.


The CM did say that she knows there’s no dining plan but she has to read it all word for word. I feel bad for all of the CM having to deal with it all day.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Things seem to be going swimmingly.
> 
> A pack of bagels and a bag of Doritos from Moana Mercantile is looking a lot easier.
> 
> I will rationalize/excuse a lot of Disney things, but PP's report about them reading the dining plan credit stuff is pretty inexcusable IMO.


It's just plain sad and upsetting.
My friend is a supervisor for the DVC call center, she's been one of only a few left working as she has a lot of knowledge about all aspects of DVC. When all this started I asked her to keep me informed if she heard anything
She texts me last night "hey I'm assuming you know the dining reseervation system opens tomorrow"
me: "yeah I'm ready"
She:"great you can book now only 60 days in advance"
Me: "um on the website it says only for people with reservations during the reservation period" I send her a link
She:" Oh they didn't tells us that, only tha reservations would be opening"
Me:" so I can book anything 60 days?"
She: "I am not sure but by the website it doesn't look like it"

How are you expected to serve a costumer without all the info?


----------



## Mike1082

1 hour 14 minutes and counting on hold here....


----------



## tinkerbell1991

zemmer said:


> I was able to get in pretty quickly. The CM had to read me the terms and conditions. “This restaurant is one credit on the Disney Dining Plan.” They should really revise their stuff!


Are they just trying to rub salt in the wound a bit more


----------



## yulilin3

Mike1082 said:


> 1 hour 14 minutes and counting on hold here....


roughly the same. I have also just realized that it's the same one hour loop music.


----------



## JBeaty0507

Does anyone know if the Disney Springs hotels would give you eligibility to book dining reservations?


----------



## figment5

Is there a list of what restaurants are open?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I was having some serious regret last night over my decision to drop my WDW resort in favor of a Uni resort, but this is making me feel a little better.  

On a separate topic, did anyone catch what Dr. Pam had to say on Good Morning America this AM? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273571160077156353


----------



## petrola

yulilin3 said:


> we can only go with the info Disney has. I read it as only available to make reservations up to July 10th
> Guests with Disney Resort hotel reservations for arrivals June 22 through July 10, 2020 can make dining reservations for select Walt Disney World Resort hotel and available Disney Springs dining locations beginning June 18, 2020. Call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 824-1391 to check availability and make reservations. Or, if you’re a Disney Vacation Club Member, call Member Services at (800) 800-9800. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call.
> Note: At this time, a valid Disney Resort hotel reservation will be required to make dining reservations.
> 
> Unless they mean you have to have a reservation for that period of time BUT can make reservations for after that date....which again, Disney being super vague, creating confusion



just curious- because  someone asked this question yesterday but I don’t remember seeing an answer- what number does one call if they are renting points or if a DVC member booked a reservation for them? Does the DVC member have to book the restaurant reservation for them?


----------



## zemmer

figment5 said:


> Is there a list of what restaurants are open?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/Scroll to the bottom. You can click on each open resort and see what restaurants are open there.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

FRANKTSJR said:


> I activated my Gold AP March 6, 2020 just before the Parks closed but showing expires March 7, 2021 so no extension yet


Update- showing expires July 2, 2021 now


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Another poster on a different board that got through said she was told reservations only through 7/10.  That answers my question-- I had been holding for an hour but hung up, since I know I cannot book my 7/11 or 7/12 reservations on my trip anyway.

She also was told that the reservations for 7/11 and beyond are supposed to be online (but I won't hold my breath).


----------



## figment5

zemmer said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/Scroll to the bottom. You can click on each open resort and see what restaurants are open there.


Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

Please tell me this is all just a bad dream.


----------



## yulilin3

figment5 said:


> Is there a list of what restaurants are open?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

figment5 said:


> Thank you!


Make sure you check the new menus on the open restaurants-- they've reduced A LOT of menu items.  Don't go in thinking that it's the same as it was before Covid.


----------



## osufeth24

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I was having some serious regret last night over my decision to drop my WDW resort in favor of a Uni resort, but this is making me feel a little better.
> 
> On a separate topic, did anyone catch what Dr. Pam had to say on Good Morning America this AM?



Say anything of note?


----------



## pmaurer74

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Make sure you check the new menus on the open restaurants-- they've reduced A LOT of menu items.  Don't go in thinking that it's the same as it was before Covid.


Some of the restaurants reduced items by half. I am sure CS will likely have reduced items and prepackaged meals for quick distribution and not using trays. We ate at a place recently...like a zoo that had everything already packaged to hand out... burgers and pizza. It was fast and keep lines from forming.


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/06/together-lets-make-your-next-disney-day-incredible/


----------



## ultimatefans

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Make sure you check the new menus on the open restaurants-- they've reduced A LOT of menu items.  Don't go in thinking that it's the same as it was before Covid.


I've noticed that too.  The Topolino's dinner menu shrunk greatly.  The gnocchi was the best menu item imho, I hope it comes back very soon!

On a positive note I got through after 1:45 and got everything at the exact times I requested for July 4th weekend.


----------



## SoShiny

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Make sure you check the new menus on the open restaurants-- they've reduced A LOT of menu items.  Don't go in thinking that it's the same as it was before Covid.


You can still get a $42 bagel, though.


----------



## Lisa75

Got through to DVC MS right at 9.   Got my two reservations.    Was still holding with Disney Dining at that point since 7 as well.


----------



## thedarksyde

Update on Cirque Du Soleil Tickets in case anyone else out there has some tickets still.   

I finally got a refund for them after calling for 2 months.  I got them the day after the show was supposed to happen. I do not know if this is intentional or it just happened they finally got to me in the cirque du Soleil queue.  So at least for me I did get my money back.


----------



## heazer

Mercy!  I should have called Member Services at 9.  

I’m at 2 hrs 18 mins On the regular line.


----------



## yulilin3

heazer said:


> Mercy!  I should have called Member Services at 9.
> 
> I’m at 2 hrs 18 mins On the regular line.


same, but I'm not DVC so can't hang up


----------



## Mike1082

How many people can possibly be on hold?!


----------



## Rash

Sorry if this has been covered, but...will theme park restaurants be open?


----------



## yulilin3

Mike1082 said:


> How many people can possibly be on hold?!


the issue is that DIsney hasn't recalled their CM yet, so what they have is the skeleton crew they left from the start of closing


----------



## yulilin3

Rash said:


> Sorry if this has been covered, but...will theme park restaurants be open?


reservations taken now are only for DVC resorrts that are open through July 10


----------



## heazer

My hold was right around 2 hrs and 25 minutes.

The cast member that answered wasn’t regular dining, and confirmed they are not fully staffed.  She was as giddy as I was to make reservations.

She said so far there’s so few people coming that everything is smooth.  I told her she was like Oprah granting first pick reservations!  To drive home the limited people making reservations, all my dining confirmation numbers are  in sequential order.

So the wait is long, but the rewards are great as it doesn’t seem like anyone in the prepark window is limited in snagging their dining!


----------



## tinkerhon

thedarksyde said:


> Update on Cirque Du Soleil Tickets in case anyone else out there has some tickets still.
> 
> I finally got a refund for them after calling for 2 months.  I got them the day after the show was supposed to happen. I do not know if this is intentional or it just happened they finally got to me in the cirque du Soleil queue.  So at least for me I did get my money back.



thanks for this - I was able to get a response to them via email - our tics were for 7/24 - they are issuing me a refund - they didn't say they would be waiting until after the 24th - just that processing would take a few weeks


----------



## Mike1082

About 2 hours and 30 minutes here too. Availability was wide open and I got 2 reservations July 4th weekend at my preferred times


----------



## goofy78

I assume reservations are needed for the lounges also, correct?


----------



## tinkerhon

figment5 said:


> Is there a list of what restaurants are open?





If nothing else , there is always the "I love you brisket" !

https://www.getyarn.io/yarn-clip/afcaabec-f7ad-45d6-a72b-01e0d3021286


----------



## 02AggieGirl

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Make sure you check the new menus on the open restaurants-- they've reduced A LOT of menu items.  Don't go in thinking that it's the same as it was before Covid.


I'm a little concerned about reduced menu as we have kids with food allergies and the menu was already limited as it was


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

02AggieGirl said:


> I'm a little concerned about reduced menu as we have kids with food allergies and the menu was already limited as it was


That makes it even tougher!

I had considered booking a Topolino's breakfast for a 'character experience' while there, but one look at the new menu and I said "absolutely not".  I'm not paying $42 per adult for scrambled eggs and bacon while painter Mickey waves from 6 feet away.  Nope, nope, nope.


----------



## yankeesfan123

heazer said:


> My hold was right around 2 hrs and 25 minutes.
> 
> The cast member that answered wasn’t regular dining, and confirmed they are not fully staffed.  She was as giddy as I was to make reservations.
> 
> She said so far there’s so few people coming that everything is smooth.  I told her she was like Oprah granting first pick reservations!  To drive home the limited people making reservations, all my dining confirmation numbers are  in sequential order.
> 
> So the wait is long, but the rewards are great as it doesn’t seem like anyone in the prepark window is limited in snagging their dining!


Almost sounds like there’s one person answering phones!


----------



## TXMemaw

What a morning - reminds of me of the day that F&W opens for bookings!  After being disconnected while talking to the CM on my first call and having to call back, we were able to get the 3 reservations we wanted for the Fourth of July weekend. Called DVC at 7:00 and was talking to the CM in about 12 minutes.  At that time, I was still on hold with the Disney Dining number and it showed I'd been on hold for 1 hour and 47 minutes. 

Our Gold Annual passes also have the new expiration date on them so now we're good to go for our trip in August.  Hopefully we'll be able to make the dining reservations for those online sometime soon.

Good luck everyone calling in today!


----------



## anna0513

Just to clarify....you can only get reservations if you are staying on property right now right?


----------



## yulilin3

anna0513 said:


> Just to clarify....you can only get reservations if you are staying on property right now right?


correct. And only if your reservation falls before July 10th
Guests with Disney Resort hotel reservations for arrivals June 22 through July 10, 2020 can make dining reservations for select Walt Disney World Resort hotel and available Disney Springs dining locations beginning June 18, 2020. Call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 824-1391 to check availability and make reservations. Or, if you’re a Disney Vacation Club Member, call Member Services at (800) 800-9800. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call.
Note: At this time, a valid Disney Resort hotel reservation will be required to make dining reservations.


----------



## LovingPooh

Can anyone verify that they were able to get reservations past July 11. A friend of mine that is a DVC member said she was able to do her Reservations for dining for her vacation stating July 16.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

LovingPooh said:


> Can anyone verify that they were able to get reservations past July 11. A friend of mine that is a DVC member said she was able to do her Reservations for dining for her vacation stating July 16.


She called the DVC line, and was able to make reservations for her hotel reservation check in on July 16 through the length of her trip? I’m going to be very upset if this is the case and everyone else has to just sit by and wait when they said only June 22-July 10 are the dates available.


----------



## 02AggieGirl

LovingPooh said:


> Can anyone verify that they were able to get reservations past July 11. A friend of mine that is a DVC member said she was able to do her Reservations for dining for her vacation stating July 16.


It wasn't just DS restaurants?


----------



## LovingPooh

No, it wasn’t just Disney springs restaurants. I am going to call myself when I get off work. I am also a DVC member and want to see what they will tell me, my vacation starts July 12


----------



## reposado

All this drama for mediocre overpriced food just because a few characters are present... We are all disney fans but you people are nuts.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

reposado said:


> All this drama for mediocre overpriced food just because a few characters are present... We are all disney fans but you people are nuts.


Everyone has their own opinions, and frankly I’m proud to be a Disney ‘nut.’ Getting up for ADRs is exciting!


----------



## Ecomommy09

reposado said:


> All this drama for mediocre overpriced food just because a few characters are present... We are all disney fans but you people are nuts.



If you can’t say something nice....


----------



## katyringo

My completly not based on anything thoughts on how this will go down:

tomorrow Disney will announce the reservation system.You won’t actually make reservations but will learn how to. It will be a quick turn around tho for guests coming soon. Like next week reservations will open for everyone. I think they will do 90 days before your trip but who knows.

by the end of next week they will release ADR’s in the parks for 60 days out.

allll of this is completly speculation.


----------



## Sandisw

LovingPooh said:


> No, it wasn’t just Disney springs restaurants. I am going to call myself when I get off work. I am also a DVC member and want to see what they will tell me, my vacation starts July 12



The CM from MS this morning verified I had a stay within the correct dates before she would do dining,

So, if the person got it done, it was in error, but the CM I talked to discussed the email they got and it specifically said only for days through the 10th.


----------



## puffkin

Sandisw said:


> The CM from MS this morning verified I had a stay within the correct dates before she would do dining,
> 
> So, if the person got it done, it was in error, but the CM I talked to discussed the email they got and it specifically said only for days through the 10th.



PURELY speculation, but I am guessing they didn't really change the ADR system, so technically they can book past the 10th which is why they are having the CM's do it over the phone for this limited time period.  I just can't imagine that they would spend a lot of money and time to program it for such a special circumstance, so are using human intervention instead to manually control it.  My guess is the only programming they really changed was to the 60 days rather than 180 and they will "turn on" the online ADR when they are ready to, probably with or shortly after the park reservation system goes live.


----------



## Sandisw

puffkin said:


> PURELY speculation, but I am guessing they didn't really change the ADR system, so technically they can book past the 10th which is why they are having the CM's do it over the phone for this limited time period.  I just can't imagine that they would spend a lot of money and time to program it for such a special circumstance, so are using human intervention instead to manually control it.  My guess is the only programming they really changed was to the 60 days rather than 180 and they will "turn on" the online ADR when they are ready to, probably with or shortly after the park reservation system goes live.



I agree,  it would make no sense to change it all.  But, it would still mean a CM made the error and not that somehow a DVC member is getting a jump by calling MS!


----------



## yulilin3

puffkin said:


> PURELY speculation, but I am guessing they didn't really change the ADR system, so technically they can book past the 10th which is why they are having the CM's do it over the phone for this limited time period.  I just can't imagine that they would spend a lot of money and time to program it for such a special circumstance, so are using human intervention instead to manually control it.  My guess is the only programming they really changed was to the 60 days rather than 180 and they will "turn on" the online ADR when they are ready to, probably with or shortly after the park reservation system goes live.


I think they made additional changes. 
I have a reservation for B&C and on my MDE it says change or cancel reservation, and I can go into the change area but nothing is popping up for me to change it to any other dates, so something else has been modified in there


----------



## marx

puffkin said:


> PURELY speculation, but I am guessing they didn't really change the ADR system, so technically they can book past the 10th which is why they are having the CM's do it over the phone for this limited time period.  I just can't imagine that they would spend a lot of money and time to program it for such a special circumstance, so are using human intervention instead to manually control it.  My guess is the only programming they really changed was to the 60 days rather than 180 and they will "turn on" the online ADR when they are ready to, probably with or shortly after the park reservation system goes live.


I'm certain this is the case.  I posted earlier about why I thought you have to call to make dining (if staying prior to 7/11).  Disney IT could not segregate DS dining availability from Resort - so someone like me who has a stay in August should only be able to book DS IF online booking was available.  Therefore, the need for calls.  But, the ADR system is likely open for the full 60 days for Resort and DS dining.  (Again, Disney IT). It is up to the CM to implement correctly.


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rks-our-continued-focus-on-health-and-safety/
As exciting as this moment is for all of us, we are still in the early days of our phased approach. We will continue to monitor the situation and make adjustments based on the guidance of local government and health authorities. And in the coming weeks, we will share additional details about the policies and procedures that our guests can expect when we reopen our domestic theme parks.


----------



## MomOTwins

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rks-our-continued-focus-on-health-and-safety/
> As exciting as this moment is for all of us, we are still in the early days of our phased approach. We will continue to monitor the situation and make adjustments based on the guidance of local government and health authorities. And in the coming weeks, we will share additional details about the policies and procedures that our guests can expect when we reopen our domestic theme parks.


"In the coming weeks"? They aren't even pretending "soon" any more.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

MomOTwins said:


> "In the coming weeks"? They aren't even pretending "soon" any more.



Removing my comment because I missed the joke


----------



## yulilin3

parasail_of_congress said:


> The parks don't open until July 11. That is more than three weeks from now. I suppose you can read into what you would like, but there's nothing wrong with that terminology.


technically 2 weeks, if we count one week for CM and AP previews.
But sure if you want semantics she can still say weeks.
We've been joking about "soon" for a while so maybe you just didn't catch the joke


----------



## parasail_of_congress

yulilin3 said:


> technically 2 weeks, if we count one week for CM and AP previews.
> But sure if you want semantics she can still say weeks.
> We've been joking about "soon" for a while so maybe you just didn't catch the joke



Haha yep, I missed it ... I should have realized it was a joke because of the quotes!


----------



## yulilin3

parasail_of_congress said:


> Haha yep, I missed it ... I should have realized it was a joke because of the quotes!


We're all getting angsty


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Our platinum passes(went away after expiring April 13) are now showing up as expiring on 8/14/2020! So exciting!


----------



## Sunelis

So I assume it's a glitch but my Platinum AP just got extended by.... ONE day.  This morning expiration was 08/25/20 now it's 08/26/20... I'll wait a bit before contacting Disney.


----------



## yulilin3

Sunelis said:


> So I assume it's a glitch but my Platinum AP just got extended by.... ONE day.  This morning expiration was 08/25/20 now it's 08/26/20... I'll wait a bit before contacting Disney.


Omg


----------



## DIS-OH

Sunelis said:


> So I assume it's a glitch but my Platinum AP just got extended by.... ONE day.  This morning expiration was 08/25/20 now it's 08/26/20... I'll wait a bit before contacting Disney.




You are not alone!   Mine moved from 12/07/2020 to 12/08/2020!!!


----------



## osufeth24

Lol so I mentioned this morning my parents gold aps have been extended

Well when my dad looks on his app, it still says the original date, but when I look on mine it still shows the extension


----------



## elle101me

DIS-OH said:


> You are not alone!   Mine moved from 12/07/2020 to 12/08/2020!!!


Mine too! From 9/8/20 to 9/9/20. I had called for a partial refund several weeks ago. Maybe that’s why?


----------



## AmishGuy91

DIS-OH said:


> You are not alone!   Mine moved from 12/07/2020 to 12/08/2020!!!



i reached out to Chapek and he released a statement advising you should consider yourself lucky for getting an extra day


----------



## WEDWDW

So glad to see Pop Century added to the list of opening Resorts.

Can't wait to take Skyliner from POP to Epcot on Epcot's opening day(hopefully we get a ressie for that day!).


----------



## Sandisw

WEDWDW said:


> So glad to see Pop Century added to the list of opening Resorts.
> 
> Can't wait to take Skyliner from POP to Epcot on Epcot's opening day(hopefully we get a ressie for that day!).



POP has not been announced as opening.  Callbacks happened only but no one knows exactly what that means


----------



## katyringo

Hey all I have a quick question. We cha ged our flight to arrive earlier so I need to update our flight info for magical express. I cannot find how to do that online. Have they disabled that? Not going until October so I have time. Are they even allowing those changes right now?


----------



## SamFaniam

katyringo said:


> Hey all I have a quick question. We cha ged our flight to arrive earlier so I need to update our flight info for magical express. I cannot find how to do that online. Have they disabled that? Not going until October so I have time. Are they even allowing those changes right now?



https://secure.reservations.disney.go.com/ibcwdw/en_US/dme/dmeform


----------



## Sandisw

katyringo said:


> Hey all I have a quick question. We cha ged our flight to arrive earlier so I need to update our flight info for magical express. I cannot find how to do that online. Have they disabled that? Not going until October so I have time. Are they even allowing those changes right now?


Just fill out a new one. I did that the other day.


----------



## Alan1972

Looks like all Halloween party canceled


----------



## SJSloan

Alan1972 said:


> Looks like all Halloween party canceled



BUT on a positive note Food and Wine will be happening when Epcot opens and continuing through Fall.


----------



## sailored

Bummed that MNSSHP is canceled.


----------



## katyringo

sailored said:


> Bummed that MNSSHP is canceled.


 Me too.


----------



## marx

sailored said:


> Bummed that MNSSHP is canceled.


Although my family still wanted to go without the fireworks and parade, I personally did not think it had the value anymore.  (And trick or treating would have been difficult to implement).


----------



## FeralCatRogue

No MNSSHP may be the deal breaker for me. I go to be able to dress up and celebrate Halloween. And considering the part is 10/31, seems  a bit jumping to gun to cancel all parties and not just the early ones.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

That is seriously the most Disney Parks Blog post in the history of Disney Parks Blog posts.

"Hey, F&W is starting the day Epcot reopens and will last all fall - the longest F&W ever!!

_(And oh yeah, BTW, MNSSHP and H20 Glow Nights are cancelled and we don't know yet about MVMCP or Candelight Processional)."_

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-seasonal-events-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I figured MNSSHP was done for when they changed the park hours to 7pm awhile back, but still stings to see it official.  If we could only go to Disney one time of year and do one special event, it would be MNSSHP. 

So much of my last 6 falls have been spent reading/following/participating (in the highs and lows) of the annual MNSSHP thread, I will miss that information sharing and camaraderie.  

If this is Thursday's bad news, what's in store for Friday?!?!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I figured MNSSHP was done for when they changed the park hours to 7pm awhile back, but still stings to see it official.  If we could only go to Disney one time of year and do one special event, it would be MNSSHP.
> 
> So much of my last 6 falls have been spent reading/following/participating (in the highs and lows) of the annual MNSSHP thread, I will miss that information sharing and camaraderie.
> 
> If this is Thursday's bad news, what's in store for Friday?!?!



Don’t even ask,,, lol. 2020 may not be quite done with us yet — I shudder to think “what next.. or what more”.  Smh.


----------



## MomOTwins

GADisneyDad14 said:


> That is seriously the most Disney Parks Blog post in the history of Disney Parks Blog posts.
> 
> "Hey, F&W is starting the day Epcot reopens and will last all fall - the longest F&W ever!!
> 
> _(And oh yeah, BTW, MNSSHP and H20 Glow Nights are cancelled and we don't know yet about MVMCP or Candelight Processional)."_
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-seasonal-events-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



Lol, this just cracked me up.  Oh DPB....

I think the silliest part was how they got all coy about saying whether the water parks are closed.  Why stop at announcing they are cancelling H20?  Just tell us the water parks are closed already.  Sheesh.


----------



## Rosanne

Zeus'Headache said:


> Our platinum passes(went away after expiring April 13) are now showing up as expiring on 8/14/2020! So exciting!


That's awesome!! I'm so glad you got your extension finally. You got a few bonus days. My daughter's would have expired April 13 but her extension is until August 8. For us that's totally fine though since none of us can get off work after August 8 anyway.


----------



## VandVsmama

GADisneyDad14 said:


> That is seriously the most Disney Parks Blog post in the history of Disney Parks Blog posts.
> 
> "Hey, F&W is starting the day Epcot reopens and will last all fall - the longest F&W ever!!
> 
> _(And oh yeah, BTW, MNSSHP and H20 Glow Nights are cancelled and we don't know yet about MVMCP or Candelight Processional)."_
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-seasonal-events-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



They should just go ahead and announce now that the Christmas party and Candlelight Processionals will be cancelled.


----------



## figment5

I am so glad we got information about the Halloween parties, but how about the reservation system since the parks open SOON!


----------



## scrappinginontario

MomOTwins said:


> Lol, this just cracked me up.  Oh DPB....
> 
> I think the silliest part was how they got all coy about saying whether the water parks are closed.  Why stop at announcing they are cancelling H20?  *Just tell us the water parks are closed already.  Sheesh.*


Not sure what you Want them to do??  The water parks have been closed and no reopening dates have been announced.  Closed is closed.

Can you imagine the flack they’d take if they publicized, ‘0h and our closed water parks are...closed.’ 
Until they announce an official opening date, i Plan on them being closed.


----------



## WEDWDW

WOW! 

Food & Wine Summer Edition!

That REALLY came out of nowhere!


----------



## maciec

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but with the new mask requirement for Orange County, does this include being at pools?


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

maciec said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but with the new mask requirement for Orange County, does this include being at pools?


I'm not sure what the ramifications are for pools or the designated 'mask-free zones' that are in place at UO & SeaWorld and were planned at WDW.  I think we will need to wait & see.

I know there are exemptions that include medical conditions and exercising.  Perhaps the pool portion will be considered 'exercising'?  No idea.


----------



## yulilin3

scrappinginontario said:


> Not sure what you Want them to do??  The water parks have been closed and no reopening dates have been announced.  Closed is closed.
> 
> Can you imagine the flack they’d take if they publicized, ‘0h and our closed water parks are...closed.’
> Until they announce an official opening date, i Plan on them being closed.


The problem is that this info was leaked by UK travel agencies BUT Disney still has them as opening on their calendar. They updated park times but didn't take the water park hours away


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Others in the know seem to suggest otherwise, but I'm going with none of this stuff is going to be released until a few days in advance.... AP previews,


scrappinginontario said:


> Not sure what you Want them to do??  The water parks have been closed and no reopening dates have been announced.  Closed is closed.
> 
> Can you imagine the flack they’d take if they publicized, ‘0h and our closed water parks are...closed.’
> Until they announce an official opening date, i Plan on them being closed.



I think it is more that there has been no published public information on the water parks one way or the other.  Hours for both parks currently show on the parks calendar for 7/11+.  The website is silent on anything else.


Just my opinion, but I think saying "the water parks will be closed until further notice" on their website and taking off the park hours would be the cleanest/least confusing thing to do at the moment.


----------



## yulilin3

maciec said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but with the new mask requirement for Orange County, does this include being at pools?


being in the pool? no mask. Lounging around the pool? mask


----------



## maciec

yulilin3 said:


> being in the pool? no mask. Lounging around the pool? mask



gonna be some funny tan lines


----------



## jdd

Sunelis said:


> So I assume it's a glitch but my Platinum AP just got extended by.... ONE day.  This morning expiration was 08/25/20 now it's 08/26/20... I'll wait a bit before contacting Disney.


Hey, me too!  Mine went from 12/19 to 12/20 - so weird.  And yeah, I figured I'd give it a few days to see if they fix it.


----------



## mrsap

maciec said:


> gonna be some funny tan lines



Don’t be silly! I bet no one would even notice!!


----------



## sailored

My boss loves to share good news on Friday. I hope Disney feels the same way and releases some good news today!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Is there any possibility Disney is rethinking it's opening dates due to the large increases in cases in FL over the past couple of weeks?  While I love to think of myself being in the Disney bubble, sadly the CMs are not within that bubble.  My heart is breaking for the increasing numbers in FL.


----------



## cakebaker

scrappinginontario said:


> Not sure what you Want them to do??  The water parks have been closed and no reopening dates have been announced.  Closed is closed.
> 
> Can you imagine the flack they’d take if they publicized, ‘0h and our closed water parks are...closed.’
> Until they announce an official opening date, i Plan on them being closed.


Because precise information is important. The default shouldn't be everything is closed. By now, they know exactly what is open and what isn't and they should specifically say so.


----------



## puffkin

My thoughts are, keeping Food and Wine Marketplace booths makes sense.  They are mostly in place from Flower and Garden.  They are staffed by regular Disney employees mostly, rather than country specific employees (which aren't coming back at this time).  It adds a lot of food options that are quick service, with low contact and easy to promote social distancing (spaced out lines, order/pay, pick up).  Adds a little "something" to Epcot given all the construction.  While they are billing this as Food and Wine Festival, it does not really seem to have the true essence of the Food and Wine Festival, but I am happy to see they kept what made sense.  Good business strategy on their part.

Makes you wonder though.....will there be some type of park hopping?  Food and Wine is really popular for people to hop to Epcot in the evening to partake.  I don't really expect hopping early on, but by early fall, it seems like it could be a possibility, at least for AP holders.


----------



## cakebaker

scrappinginontario said:


> Is there any possibility Disney is rethinking it's opening dates due to the large increases in cases in FL over the past couple of weeks?  While I love to think of myself being in the Disney bubble, sadly the CMs are not within that bubble.  My heart is breaking for the increasing numbers in FL.


 
I'm quite sure they are watching the numbers as closely as anyone. Putting the brakes on would be difficult, but realistically, one has to assume that if things continue on this track, they just might- at least the full opening. It's still nearly a month before the actual park openings and who knows what will happen, but the numbers can't continue on this trajectory and them ignore it. I feel for anyone who has to work in what is less than safe conditions.


----------



## yulilin3

A list of closed special adds. Most were already pretty obvious
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/events-tours-extras/


----------



## yulilin3

scrappinginontario said:


> Is there any possibility Disney is rethinking it's opening dates due to the large increases in cases in FL over the past couple of weeks?  While I love to think of myself being in the Disney bubble, sadly the CMs are not within that bubble.  My heart is breaking for the increasing numbers in FL.



I have to chuckle, because every thread on planning has this same post every day, multiple times a day, by different folks.
(not laughing at yoou, just at the situation cause what's the alternative right)
No, I don't think Disneywill push anything back unless the States says so. They have been calling back CM for almost 2 weeks now, they would've stopped doing that if they thought it would be a possibility
Also if not now when? how do we know later the numbers will be better? 
The CM and guests know the risks, and CM can chose not to go back to work if they have a preexisting condition or anyone in their family has one, they will be left in furloughed until the end of the year



puffkin said:


> My thoughts are, keeping Food and Wine Marketplace booths makes sense.  They are mostly in place from Flower and Garden.  They are staffed by regular Disney employees mostly, rather than country specific employees (which aren't coming back at this time).  It adds a lot of food options that are quick service, with low contact and easy to promote social distancing (spaced out lines, order/pay, pick up).  Adds a little "something" to Epcot given all the construction.  While they are billing this as Food and Wine Festival, it does not really seem to have the true essence of the Food and Wine Festival, but I am happy to see they kept what made sense.  Good business strategy on their part.
> 
> Makes you wonder though.....will there be some type of park hopping?  Food and Wine is really popular for people to hop to Epcot in the evening to partake.  I don't really expect hopping early on, but by early fall, it seems like it could be a possibility, at least for AP holders.


you forgot Festival of the Arts 
It's really strange walking around world showcase without these food booths everywhere. I think we have like 2 weeks of that a year


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I have to chuckle, because every thread on planning has this same post every day, multiple times a day, by different folks.
> (not laughing at yoou, just at the situation cause what's the alternative right)
> No, I don't think Disneywill push anything back unless the States says so. They have been calling back CM for almost 2 weeks now, they would've stopped doing that if they thought it would be a possibility
> Also if not now when? how do we know later the numbers will be better?
> The CM and guests know the risks, and CM can chose not to go back to work if they have a preexisting condition or anyone in their family has one, they will be left in furloughed until the end of the year
> 
> 
> you forgot Festival of the Arts
> It's really strange walking around world showcase without these food booths everywhere. I think we have like 2 weeks of that a year



Not going to dive too much cause I know it'll be deleted if so lol

But I also don't think they would have announced their F&W  starting July 15 if they thought they'd be pushing back


----------



## puffkin

yulilin3 said:


> I have to chuckle, because every thread on planning has this same post every day, multiple times a day, by different folks.
> (not laughing at yoou, just at the situation cause what's the alternative right)
> No, I don't think Disneywill push anything back unless the States says so. They have been calling back CM for almost 2 weeks now, they would've stopped doing that if they thought it would be a possibility
> Also if not now when? how do we know later the numbers will be better?
> The CM and guests know the risks, and CM can chose not to go back to work if they have a preexisting condition or anyone in their family has one, they will be left in furloughed until the end of the year



Agreed.  I view this like an avalanche, the snowball is rolling down the hill and it will be hard to put the breaks on it.  Not saying they may change some plans/openings, etc and adjust to extra or changing guidelines, but it's going to be very hard for them to stop.  The difference between now and 3 months ago is that they had time to plan and get policies/procedures in place.  Also, I listened in on the reopening taskforce sessions for both Universal and Seaworld/Disney and pretty much the whole first hour of those meetings was talking about this exact scenario (increasing cases as things reopen).  I don't think any of this is unexpected and was in fact part of their plans to remain agile as conditions shift.  I think everyone just has to remain informed, cautious and flexible during these unprecedented times, but life does have to resume.  Travelers and workers have to understand the risks and make decisions for what is best for their own situation.  While it is JUST a vacation for many of us, it is the livelihood for many.


----------



## DebbieB

WEDWDW said:


> So glad to see Pop Century added to the list of opening Resorts.
> 
> Can't wait to take Skyliner from POP to Epcot on Epcot's opening day(hopefully we get a ressie for that day!).



I read they are housing NBA staff.


----------



## WEDWDW

DebbieB said:


> I read they are housing NBA staff.


BOO!

Grand Floridian is till a possibility then!lol

Are they taking up all 10 buildings?

Thanks.


----------



## puffkin

yulilin3 said:


> A list of closed special adds. Most were already pretty obvious
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/events-tours-extras/



Agreed, most of these are pretty obvious.  The only one that seems strange is the mini golf.  That seems to be a no brainer to reopen.  Even here in PA, where we have some of the most strict restrictions in place, mini golf is open.  They hardly have any staff, and with the parks closing early, seems like it would be a good alternate activity.


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> A list of closed special adds. Most were already pretty obvious
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/events-tours-extras/



probably could have saved a lot of time by listing what IS available


----------



## WEDWDW

DebbieB said:


> I read they are housing NBA staff.


We are scheduled at POP July 11-17.

Could they open POP on July 11 and let "regular" Guests stay there until the NBA arrives?

Thanks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

School starts here <50 days away (we start very early) - just received an e-mail from the school that reads nearly identical in wording, tone, and uncertainty to Disney's various announcements.  Unprecedented, we all need to be flexible, it will be different but we can find new ways to create magic / we can find new ways to learn/educate, we don't know all the details yet, we will have more info *soon*, etc, etc.  You could take some of the exact same DPB posts and replace Disney with the school name and that would describe the e-mail I just received. 

While we all have our different takes on the situation at hand, I continue to not be all that mad/upset with Disney.  What they are doing is nothing different than anything else in my life at the moment (professional, personal, etc), so just add it to the laughable uncertainty that is 2020.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

WEDWDW said:


> We are scheduled at POP July 11-17.
> 
> Could they open POP on July 11 and let "regular" Guests stay there until the NBA arrives?
> 
> Thanks.


Technically, POP isn’t listed as opened/will be opened for opening days. And I highly doubt it just thinking about cleaning and such. If POP is the resort for the NBA staff, then I have a feeling that it will be solely for NBA staff from now till their arrival.


----------



## kylenne

Looks like they started updating Platinum APs overnight. A few people reported finally seeing their extensions in the other thread so I checked mine just now. Originally it was expiring on 8/7/20, now it's showing as 12/2/20 on the website. If you've been waiting on yours go check it.


----------



## MomOTwins

scrappinginontario said:


> Not sure what you Want them to do??  The water parks have been closed and no reopening dates have been announced.  Closed is closed.
> 
> Can you imagine the flack they’d take if they publicized, ‘0h and our closed water parks are...closed.’
> Until they announce an official opening date, i Plan on them being closed.



By that logic, why would they bother announcing that H20 Glow was cancelled if we should assume they are closed?   

Others beat me to it by explaining that Disney has really been equivocating on water parks.  There are still park hours showing for the water parks on the Disney website.  Also, I have the water park ticket add ons for our August stay and when I called about them, and unlike the theme park tickets, there has been no extension or refund information posted on the website (and the phone CMs say they don't know anything).  So I would really appreciate if they would just confirm already that the water parks are closed and give info on how they plan to handle extensions/refunds for water parks, just like they are doing for H2O Glow, MNSSHP, EMM and anything else they've cancelled.


----------



## WEDWDW

Zeus'Headache said:


> Technically, POP isn’t listed as opened/will be opened for opening days. And I highly doubt it just thinking about cleaning and such. If POP is the resort for the NBA staff, then I have a feeling that it will be solely for NBA staff from now till their arrival.


Thanks.

Will our July 11-17 POP reservation most likely be cancelled or is there a chance we will be moved to another resort for those dates?

It is getting to the point where we need to make definitive plans for that week.

Thanks.


----------



## scrappinginontario

WEDWDW said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Will our July 11-17 POP reservation most likely be cancelled or is there a chance we will be moved to another resort for those dates?
> 
> It is getting to the point where we need to make definitive plans for that week.
> 
> Thanks.


Have you called Disney with these questions?  I'm not sure anyone here can truly answer those questions.


----------



## Hoodie

Now that the Halloween party question has been answered, I'm obsessing of attractions that may or may not open.  Is it weird that in the middle of August, I'd rather have CoP or HoP open than Space Mountain? No indoor air conditioned spaces to sit will be a tough sell to the family. Maybe we'll end up at Mickey's Philarmagic 10 times (I'm OK with that!)  

Adding: I'm not 100% confident in the current attractions list on the site. Epcot has the Nemo ride closed, but the Imagination Labs and Mission:Space Training Lab open.  I can't imagine those two which are basically indoor play areas are open while some of these other rides/attractions that are much easier to control are closed.


----------



## DebbieB

Resort guests first? 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eme-park-visits-to-walt-disney-world-resort/?


----------



## sailored

DebbieB said:


> Resort guests only?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eme-park-visits-to-walt-disney-world-resort/?



I can’t figure out how to make a reservation.


----------



## SamFaniam

DebbieB said:


> Resort guests first?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eme-park-visits-to-walt-disney-world-resort/?




Beginning June 22, 2020, Disney Resort and other select hotel Guests with valid theme park admission can make reservations.
Beginning June 26, 2020, Annual Passholders without a Resort stay can make reservations.
Beginning June 28, 2020, existing ticket holders can make reservations.


----------



## SamFaniam

sailored said:


> I can’t figure out how to make a reservation.



I think this is just an announcement, they aren’t actually opening reservations quite yet.


----------



## Zeus'Headache




----------



## sailored

What did I say? Good news Friday, y’all!


----------



## katyringo

I still think it will be date based. Look at the wording. They are reaching out. It doesn’t mean if you have an October trip with resort and tickets that you get to make reservations on the 22nd. Could be, but I don’t think ao


----------



## bernina

.


----------



## SJSloan

Has anyone noticed a chance to their MDE account yet to reflect the new reservation system? If so, can you give us a snapshot?


----------



## Zeus'Headache

It is date based- 
June 22 for disney resorts and other select resorts.
June 26 for APs with no reservations
June 28 for existing ticket holders


----------



## ultimatefans

Also in the article: no more free MagicBands with resort stay starting 1/1/2021


----------



## yulilin3

Heres the info for people with tickets
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k-reservations/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200010A


----------



## katyringo

Zeus'Headache said:


> It is date based-
> June 22 for disney resorts and other select resorts.
> June 26 for APs with no reservations
> June 28 for existing ticket holders


 
I mean I think there will be a range of dates for resorts stays that will have access on the 22nD. Like July and August trips. But who knows.


----------



## ThornXBL

> Guests with existing tickets that include the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option have options available to them for ticket modifications and cancellations, and can visit DisneyWorld.com/Updates for more information.



I'm waiting for that linked Updates page to show this modification info/how they will handle PH Plus tickets. If the water parks are gonna be open in September, I'd like to still use them


----------



## SamFaniam

katyringo said:


> I mean I think there will be a range of dates for resorts stays that will have access on the 22nD. Like July and August trips. But who knows.



I think that makes sense to help prevent the system from being overwhelmed on the first day.

This is one of the statements on the update - Park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021, based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility window.


----------



## Jenis

It says park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021..


----------



## jacobjboyle84

I can’t remember the dates they halted sales/reservations, but the only dates that will be available to be booked initially on the 22nd are the resort stays that were booked by the date Disney halted reservation and ticket sales. The tickets (aside from comps and APs) are date-based themselves, so in essence they will know exactly what days will be booked. They just need to know what park people are choosing on those dates.


That said, I wouldn’t be surprised to see a 60-day rolling window for AP holders.

I must admit I’m surprised there isn’t any apparent incentive or advantage for APs, but I guess that speaks to the overall value they see in APs and their visiting habits vs. guaranteed/planned  resort guest revenue.


----------



## PrincessV

So wait - as a local(ish) AP, I'll have to choose park dates a year out or risk not getting in all year?! Surely that can't be.

Question: say I want to be among the first to grab park reservations and I have an AP but no resort reservation. I can book a partner resort now - then I do something to link it in MDE? I've never bothered to do that, so this is foreign to me.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Did anyone see a time on June 22nd the system will open?


----------



## Rxdr2013

ajrwdwgirl said:


> Did anyone see a time on June 22nd the system will open?


WIll prob be 7am est like the other things open.


----------



## glocker

ajrwdwgirl said:


> Did anyone see a time on June 22nd the system will open?


With an arrival of July 15, I will be logging in @12:01 AM, 12:02 AM, 12:03 AM


----------



## KevinsKarebear

ultimatefans said:


> Also in the article: no more free MagicBands with resort stay starting 1/1/2021


 
I already set up my order for magic bands for my trip starting January 10th. Am I going to get charged for these do you think?


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Rxdr2013 said:


> WIll prob be 7am est like the other things open.



That's what I was thinking too.  I just didn't see it in the statement.  My alarm is already set for Monday!


----------



## brockash

scrappinginontario said:


> Not sure what you Want them to do??  The water parks have been closed and no reopening dates have been announced.  Closed is closed.
> 
> Can you imagine the flack they’d take if they publicized, ‘0h and our closed water parks are...closed.’
> Until they announce an official opening date, i Plan on them being closed.


Announcing that they don't have a date to reopen them would be considerate...as would you know showing that they're closed and will be closed on the website.


----------



## JETSDAD

Well, looks like it's time to start following along here a bit more.  It looks like I'll be making reservations Monday for our September trip.  I wonder if we'll be able to refresh for park availability like we've done for FP's (I'm going through refreshing withdrawal).

ETA, not sure on how far out they are doing Park Reservations....maybe I don't have to make them Monday?  I dunno lol


----------



## sponica

KevinsKarebear said:


> I already set up my order for magic bands for my trip starting January 10th. Am I going to get charged for these do you think?



I think if it's in there, it might not...but who knows? We didn't get charged full price for the premium bands we ordered for our canceled stay.


----------



## JBinORL

I noticed that you have to pick a time to enter the park as well, so rope dropping is dead for the time being


----------



## Kestryl

Jenis said:


> It says park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021..View attachment 502217View attachment 502217


Seriously?! So what, I have to book a vacation for summer of next year or I risk getting **** out of the parks? No. No way. I have no idea what week I’ll be available to take off next summer.


----------



## sponica

Kestryl said:


> Seriously?! So what, I have to book a vacation for summer of next year or I risk getting **** out of the parks? No. No way. I have no idea what week I’ll be available to take off next summer.



Maybe that date is to cover the UK packages? They book out pretty far.


----------



## Stefne

So Disney IT plus over a year's worth of booked Disney resort vacationers logging on at the exact same time to book their park reservations? What could possibly go wrong ?


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

I wonder how or if re-entry will work?  Like if I get a morning time then want to go somewhere to eat or nap then want to return to the park how will that go?


----------



## ckelly14

Anyone have a link to the "select hotels" that can book on the 22nd?  Wondering specifically about the Swan and Dolphin...


----------



## yulilin3

JBinORL said:


> I noticed that you have to pick a time to enter the park as well, so rope dropping is dead for the time being


unless you book first time available


----------



## Eastern

*"Select a Time:* This is the time that you can visit the park." We've lasted this long...

**update to say that it is probably just an entry time rather than a timed visit.


----------



## yankeesfan123

sponica said:


> Maybe that date is to cover the UK packages? They book out pretty far.


It reads to me that you better book your 2021 vacation on 6/28/20 and get your park reservations the very same day or risk getting.. well, not getting into a park.


----------



## yulilin3

JETSDAD said:


> Well, looks like it's time to start following along here a bit more.  It looks like I'll be making reservations Monday for our September trip.  I wonder if we'll be able to refresh for park availability like we've done for FP's (I'm going through refreshing withdrawal).
> 
> ETA, not sure on how far out they are doing Park Reservations....maybe I don't have to make them Monday?  I dunno lol


I doubt it. The system is designed to know how many people are going into each park with at least one day notice. The whole point is to control capacity


----------



## yulilin3

Eastern said:


> *"Select a Time:* This is the time that you can visit the park." We've lasted this long, but this could be the final deal breaker for us.


from the example leaked screenshot it looked like last time available to enter is 2 hours after park opening
They won't have an end time, like they'll kick you out after 6 hours


----------



## sponica

yankeesfan123 said:


> It reads to me that you better book your 2021 vacation on 6/28/20 and get your park reservations the very same day or risk getting.. well, not getting into a park.



But they're also selling park hoppers with 2021 tickets so who knows?


----------



## Eastern

yulilin3 said:


> from the example leaked screenshot it looked like last time available to enter is 2 hours after park opening
> They won't have an end time, like they'll kick you out after 6 hours


I'm going to see how it goes on June 22. We either get the parks we want or we don't.


----------



## JETSDAD

yulilin3 said:


> I doubt it. The system is designed to know how many people are going into each park with at least one day notice. The whole point is to control capacity


I guess I mean more if a particular park is booked to capacity....will cancellations open availability back up to that park?


----------



## Zeus'Headache

JETSDAD said:


> I guess I mean more if a particular park is booked to capacity....will cancellations open availability back up to that park?


Depends on if this behaves like Fastpasses or previews. Let a fastpass go, someone else can grab. Let a preview go(like for Galaxy’s Edge) no one else can grab it


----------



## jacobjboyle84

sponica said:


> But they're also selling park hoppers with 2021 tickets so who knows?


It’s always easier to refund someone for something that’s not available than convince them to add something on?


----------



## yulilin3

Ok got some info
As we know park hopping will not be an option but people are allowed to leave the park and come back to the same park later
Also the system opens at 7am for booking you can use the app or website
No word yet on how many reservations an AP can hold but people with a resort reservation can book for the number of days they have tickets (length of stay) so it will behave just like getting fps


----------



## puffkin

Just curious, but how are Universal, Shanghai, or Hong Kong  handling "rope drop"?   I am not putting too much credence to needing a time of entry AND park reservation for Disney from the leaked screen shot from a test system.  I know a lot of the angst for the park reservation system seems to have been unwarranted given what they have announced (ie resort and AP holders getting priority) so hoping to further reduce some angst about speculation on needing a timed entry when that was NOT announced.


----------



## TinkerTracy

glocker said:


> With an arrival of July 15, I will be logging in @12:01 AM, 12:02 AM, 12:03 AM



Same arrival day! I'm in the same boat as you. I will be calling DVC soon to see if I can get any other information (and I have to merge my two reservations together).


----------



## jacobjboyle84

I think if they wanna play apples to apples with resort packages and DVC then they should allow APs a rolling 15-day window—(the longest length of stay you can book)


----------



## katyringo

We don’t go until October but if we can’t get parks we will just spend our trip at universal. This isn’t a crabby post. It’s a reality that some people just won’t get in and I’m going to be prepared for that disappointment and have a back up plan.

Does anyone think that not having. Your vacation package paid off through Disney will effect your ability to make park pass reservations? I could pay it off today, but would rather not. The tickets do show in MDE.


----------



## Kestryl

yankeesfan123 said:


> It reads to me that you better book your 2021 vacation on 6/28/20 and get your park reservations the very same day or risk getting.. well, not getting into a park.


That’s what I’m reading.

Add on the idea that you pick your arrival time when you reserve your park day.

So again, if I want to visit in July 2021, over a year from now, I need to book on June 28, 2020 if I want to make sure I have reservations for the parks at an early time. That’s how this reads to me.

If true, that’s psychotic.


----------



## KristinU

I'll be interested to see how this all plays out for us.  AP holders, plan to visit in August with an offsite weeklong stay, then a little over a week booked onsite later in the year for Christmas week.  I'm assuming the December onsite won't open on June 22nd...kinda hope not since that might somehow eat into our allotment for offsite reserved days that I assume will start on June 26th...or maybe later?  I wonder if they'll go forward with prioritizing like they do/did for Fastpasses - 60 days onsite 30 days offsite.  That would make sense to me.


----------



## DebbieB

I have an April trip planned.  I have an AP certificate that I will activate in November. My friend’s AP was extended to 2/2/2021.  So she can’t make park reservations for April?


----------



## sponica

katyringo said:


> We don’t go until October but if we can’t get parks we will just spend our trip at universal. This isn’t a crabby post. It’s a reality that some people just won’t get in and I’m going to be prepared for that disappointment and have a back up plan.
> 
> Does anyone think that not having. Your vacation package paid off through Disney will effect your ability to make park pass reservations? I could pay it off today, but would rather not. The tickets do show in MDE.



It shouldn't. Having a balance doesn't impact the ability to make FPs


----------



## KevinsKarebear

So I started planning a January 2021 trip, but I don’t have tickets yet obviously. So if they are opening park reservations through September 2021 should I be worried that when I am able to purchase tickets that there won’t be availability for me? It almost sounds like maybe I’m having my 30th birthday somewhere else...


----------



## FredtheDuck

I’m room only for December. I just called Disney and they told me I’d be able to buy my tickets and make my reservation “hand in hand” on 6/28. YMMV.


----------



## Jenis

KevinsKarebear said:


> So I started planning a January 2021 trip, but I don’t have tickets yet obviously. So if they are opening park reservations through September 2021 should I be worried that when I am able to purchase tickets that there won’t be availability for me? It almost sounds like maybe I’m having my 30th birthday somewhere else...



How I read it, you should be able to call on the 24th to upgrade to a package (add tickets) and then make your park reservations. Which, is before annual pass holders without resort reservations, I could be wrong but I think there might still be decent availability for you.


----------



## Ecomommy09

Ok. I’m a bit boggled. Let me clarify. On Monday, I’ll be able to book park reservations for any stay I have up until 9/26/21 but I can’t make ADRs until 60 days before?  Yes?


----------



## lanejudy

DebbieB said:


> I have an April trip planned.  I have an AP certificate that I will activate in November. My friend’s AP was extended to 2/2/2021.  So she can’t make park reservations for April?


She can convert to a package by calling on 6/24, or it sounds like 2021 tickets will be on-sale to the public as of 6/28.  Then she can make a park reservation once she has tickets.


----------



## golex

puffkin said:


> Just curious, but how are Universal, Shanghai, or Hong Kong  handling "rope drop"?   I am not putting too much credence to needing a time of entry AND park reservation for Disney from the leaked screen shot from a test system.  I know a lot of the angst for the park reservation system seems to have been unwarranted given what they have announced (ie resort and AP holders getting priority) so hoping to further reduce some angst about speculation on needing a timed entry when that was NOT announced.



The time requirement was announced on Disney's new park reservation page under "Step 3":
*Select a Time:* This is the time that you can visit the park.


----------



## Isabelle12345

yankeesfan123 said:


> It reads to me that you better book your 2021 vacation on 6/28/20 and get your park reservations the very same day or risk getting.. well, not getting into a park.



I am wondering this as well... should I just book packages for the dates I am planning to visit and modify if needed?
I am planning a trip in March 2021 and summer 2021 (not sure yet about the exact date but we have an idea); should I book them right away? Will we have a cancellation / modification option?

Also, we just made an offer on a DVC contract which obviously we can't book for more than 11 months in advance... should we make a regular hotel room reservation with a package and then transfer to DVC with tickets? Would that work?
So many questions...


----------



## Kestryl

Isabelle12345 said:


> I am wondering this as well... should I just book packages for the dates I am planning to visit and modify if needed?
> I am planning a trip in March 2021 and summer 2021 (not sure yet about the exact date but we have an idea); should I book them right away? Will we have a cancellation / modification option?
> 
> Also, we just made an offer on a DVC contract which obviously we can't book for more than 11 months in advance... should we make a regular hotel room reservation with a package and then transfer to DVC with tickets? Would that work?
> So many questions...


This is what I’m wondering. I won’t know what dates I can vacation for this far in advance. Should I just book multiple options and cancel ones I can’t use later? Cause that’s what this system would encourage.

I mean, July is over a year away. I thought dining reservations 180 days in advance was bad.


----------



## lanejudy

yankeesfan123 said:


> It reads to me that you better book your 2021 vacation on 6/28/20 and get your park reservations the very same day or risk getting.. well, not getting into a park.


Possibly... but since the purpose of the Park Reservation is to control capacity, and presumably those capacity limits will increase over time, I suspect they will open more Park Reservations as that limit gets increased.  Just like in the past as hours expanded more FPs slots were released.


----------



## DavidNYC

I may have missed it but other than the special experiences, have they made any announcements as to operational changes for specific normal rides?


----------



## Raven01

What are the park hopper options referred to in the announcement page?  I need to change my 5 day park hoppers to 7 day tickets so I can get a reservation for each day of our September Boardwalk stay before Monday.


----------



## figment5

Ok, information is starting to roll out, this is good. Now the last piece of the puzzle for me is my resort reservation at Pop. Just need to know if I will have a place to stay!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

figment5 said:


> Ok, information is starting to roll out, this is good. Now the last piece of the puzzle for me is my resort reservation at Pop. Just need to know if I will have a place to stay!


I’d call if you can. Depends on when your reservation is. If it’s anywhere near opening, doubt it. And anytime after will be held for NBA staff


----------



## soniam

Ecomommy09 said:


> Ok. I’m a bit boggled. Let me clarify. On Monday, I’ll be able to book park reservations for any stay I have up until 9/26/21 but I can’t make ADRs until 60 days before?  Yes?



I don't think they are opening the flood gates for every trip through 9/26/21 on Monday. I think they will space out the ability to make park reservations based upon the date of your hotel stay. This does not apply to APs not staying onsite. I think they will have a floating window of some length. This is why I think the opening will be spaced out. Their IT can't handle a free for all.

"Park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021, based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility window."


----------



## jschlaud

Park hours are only posted until October and we aren’t going until November. How can we pick arrival times when hours aren’t posted yet? What happens if hours change??


----------



## SamFaniam

soniam said:


> I don't think they are opening the flood gates for every trip through 9/26/21 on Monday. I think they will space out the ability to make park reservations based upon the date of your hotel stay. This does not apply to APs not staying onsite. I think they will have a floating window of some length. This is why I think the opening will be spaced out. Their IT can't handle a free for all.
> 
> "Park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021, based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility window."



I agree, and I would bet it will match dining with reservations for the parks being available 60 days out.


----------



## tsme

So, where will this “select park reservations” button appear on the website and the app? Anyone have any thoughts? Under MDE My Plans maybe?


----------



## soniam

tsme said:


> So, where will this “select park reservations” button appear on the website and the app? Anyone have any thoughts? Under MDE My Plans maybe?



Probably where the FP button used to be under MDE main link.


----------



## HokieRaven5

So, I have an August reservation with Tickets at the time being and was thinking of moving to next summer June/July and my family is on board with that. Since I have valid tickets my thinking is I could just reserve my days on the 28th for next year and figure out hotel later, correct?


----------



## lanejudy

SamFaniam said:


> I agree, and I would bet it will match dining with reservations for the parks being available 60 days out.


That's what I was expecting as well.  An initial opening for this summer - and then 60 days.  But wouldn't it have been prudent to include that detail in the announcement?  That also wouldn't provide "priority access" to current reservations, with new reservations opening on 6/28.


----------



## mickeysmith

figment5 said:


> Ok, information is starting to roll out, this is good. Now the last piece of the puzzle for me is my resort reservation at Pop. Just need to know if I will have a place to stay!


Same here. Anxious to know if it will be open for us!


----------



## sweetyk83

HokieRaven5 said:


> So, I have an August reservation with Tickets at the time being and was thinking of moving to next summer June/July and my family is on board with that. Since I have valid tickets my thinking is I could just reserve my days on the 28th for next year and figure out hotel later, correct?


If this is true it would be great! We are probably going to move our trip to next Sept. I can't book a military rate room or a room at Shades of Green until Sept 2020. So if we are required to have our room booked to make park reservations I am in a bind. If we just need tickets then great, I will book my park reservations for 2021 and move the room reservation when I am able. 

Hopefully someone can elaborate on this cause I was thinking we needed both room and tickets and that we would only be able to book park reservations based off of our room dates.....


----------



## brave321

So let me get this straight, right now I have a hotel reservation and tickets for a trip starting in August. I want to change it to January. So I have to wait until June 28 to rebook in January and then make park reservations. Even though I already have a reservation, it’s not gonna be possible for me to change the hotel dates to January so I can start reserving park dates on June 24?


----------



## HokieRaven5

brave321 said:


> So let me get this straight, right now I have a hotel reservation and tickets for a trip starting in August. I want to change it to January. So I have to wait until June 28 to rebook in January and then make park reservations. Even though I already have a reservation, it’s not gonna be possible for me to change the hotel dates to January so I can start reserving park dates on June 24?



So I called to ask about that, the CM I spoke with said they might be able to move existing reservations by the end of next week but they hadn't gotten confirmation. 

We'll find all that out Soon I guess..


----------



## sponica

brave321 said:


> So let me get this straight, right now I have a hotel reservation and tickets for a trip starting in August. I want to change it to January. So I have to wait until June 28 to rebook in January and then make park reservations. Even though I already have a reservation, it’s not gonna be possible for me to change the hotel dates to January so I can start reserving park dates on June 24?



Are your tickets separate or packaged? Packaged tickets would need to be modified to change the dates.

Like any Disney announcement in the past couple months, I feel like we now have more questions than answers...but the announcement did say they would be reaching out via email to those with resort reservations. So maybe that will give us more clarity?


----------



## lanejudy

HokieRaven5 said:


> So, I have an August reservation with Tickets at the time being and was thinking of moving to next summer June/July and my family is on board with that. Since I have valid tickets my thinking is I could just reserve my days on the 28th for next year and figure out hotel later, correct?


I'm not sure you'll be able to make full length-of-stay reservations without a hotel matching your 2021 dates.  I saw someone post (maybe another thread) about a limit of 3 days without a hotel stay.  I can't vouch for that accuracy though.


----------



## soniam

lanejudy said:


> I'm not sure you'll be able to make full length-of-stay reservations without a hotel matching your 2021 dates.  I saw someone post (maybe another thread) about a limit of 3 days without a hotel stay.  I can't vouch for that accuracy though.



That was on the AP thread for APs without a hotel stay. It came from a CM, so YMMV.


----------



## HokieRaven5

lanejudy said:


> I'm not sure you'll be able to make full length-of-stay reservations without a hotel matching your 2021 dates.  I saw someone post (maybe another thread) about a limit of 3 days without a hotel stay.  I can't vouch for that accuracy though.



That would stink having 4 day tickets that are technically valid through 2030 on MDE. But I guess I'll find out Sunday for sure.


----------



## soniam

HokieRaven5 said:


> That would stink having 4 day tickets that are technically valid through 2030 on MDE. But I guess I'll find out Sunday for sure.



I think that only applies to APs. You have tickets, right? I think you will be able to make park reservations for the number of days on your tickets. However, you may not be able to make them until the 3rd date, "*Beginning June 28, 2020*, existing ticket holders can make reservations". It may also depend upon if your tickets are dated or flex.


----------



## HokieRaven5

soniam said:


> I think that only applies to APs. You have tickets, right? I think you will be able to make park reservations for the number of days on your tickets. However, you may not be able to make them until the 3rd date, "*Beginning June 28, 2020*, existing ticket holders can make reservations". It may also depend upon if your tickets are dated or flex.



Yeah this was my understanding of how it read when I saw the posting directly. I have existing tickets as I've had them since my already cancelled April trip so I figured I could request days and just build my trip around whatever dates I can reserve.


----------



## lanejudy

soniam said:


> I think that only applies to APs. You have tickets, right? I think you will be able to make park reservations for the number of days on your tickets. However, you may not be able to make them until the 3rd date, "*Beginning June 28, 2020*, existing ticket holders can make reservations". It may also depend upon if your tickets are dated or flex.


True.  I was thinking the PP wanted to book on June 22nd.  But as of June 28th the resort stay can be changed to 2021 anyway, and wouldn't seem to be a "priority booking" advantage.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

katyringo said:


> I mean I think there will be a range of dates for resorts stays that will have access on the 22nD. Like July and August trips. But who knows.


That's not what it says though. It just says those with a existing resort stay. We have a one day room at the Pop, a DVC rental, and another day at the Pop starting Feb 14th 2021. We already have tickets valid for those dates because we had our March trip cancelled. I hope we are able to get squared  away Monday. 


sponica said:


> Maybe that date is to cover the UK packages? They book out pretty far.


That date covers the current ticket extension dates they are giving those of us who had our trips cancelled.


----------



## clbielick

Ok-quick clarification. We rented DVC points, have a reservation for oct 2020. Purchased park hoppers for canceled april trip which are still valid, but purchased thru undercover tourist and now in MDE account.  Just to make sure im reading this correctly, i can call Monday to reserve entrance to the parks, right? Assuming they'll be converted to regular tickets.


----------



## HokieRaven5

lanejudy said:


> True.  I was thinking the PP wanted to book on June 22nd.  But as of June 28th the resort stay can be changed to 2021 anyway, and wouldn't seem to be a "priority booking" advantage.



Yeah, I attempted to call and move my room only reservation to 2021 but was told they couldn't do that until later in the week next week.

So my thinking is I'll just wait till the 28th and book for my length of tickets and build a vacation around that.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

clbielick said:


> Ok-quick clarification. We rented DVC points, have a reservation for oct 2020. Purchased park hoppers for canceled april trip which are still valid, but purchased thru undercover tourist and now in MDE account.  Just to make sure im reading this correctly, i can call Monday to reserve entrance to the parks, right? Assuming they'll be converted to regular tickets.


We are in the exact same situation. I am hoping this to be the case. Your tickets are already "regular tickets" if they are in your MDE. They should be valid through Sept 26th 2021.


----------



## yulilin3

Raven01 said:


> What are the park hopper options referred to in the announcement page?  I need to change my 5 day park hoppers to 7 day tickets so I can get a reservation for each day of our September Boardwalk stay before Monday.


you have to call the number or go on that link


----------



## yulilin3

Just a reminder
The same info you can read fro the DPB announcement and specific page about the reservation system is the same we all can read
If the answer is not implicitly covered there, we (as in any of us unless you are an insider)  don't know the answer.
I have read both things 4 times already and still have questions.
So lets take a deep breatch, maybe reread and open all links procided and then if we still have questions, attempt to call if you must make reservations on  Monday
If you are in the groups that have to wait, I would wait to call


----------



## bakenatj

Just got done chatting with a CM about having a room only reservation and buying tickets on June 24th. My big concern was if we would be able to see if there is park availability before we buy our tickets.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

SamFaniam said:


> Beginning June 22, 2020, Disney Resort and other select hotel Guests with valid theme park admission can make reservations.
> Beginning June 26, 2020, Annual Passholders without a Resort stay can make reservations.
> Beginning June 28, 2020, existing ticket holders can make reservations.


What the heck is going to happen to my guests onthe reservation without tickets?


----------



## Sunelis

Ok... One small problem on my end... I have a November reservation with 2 friends they have the Canadian tickets and I have an AP.  The AP expires in August but with the extension will be valid in November. My new date doesn't show yet... Will I be able to book the park for all 3 of us on Monday if my AP hasn't been adjusted?  I know nobody has a real answer just hoping someone in a similar situation has already spoken to Disney before I spend a whole day on hold trying to fix it with them.


----------



## bakenatj

FredtheDuck said:


> I’m room only for December. I just called Disney and they told me I’d be able to buy my tickets and make my reservation “hand in hand” on 6/28. YMMV.


 
Hmmmm......I have a DVC reservation for similar time and I was told I could buy our tickets on June 24th.


----------



## pigletto

GADisneyDad14 said:


> School starts here <50 days away (we start very early) - just received an e-mail from the school that reads nearly identical in wording, tone, and uncertainty to Disney's various announcements.  Unprecedented, we all need to be flexible, it will be different but we can find new ways to create magic / we can find new ways to learn/educate, we don't know all the details yet, we will have more info *soon*, etc, etc.  You could take some of the exact same DPB posts and replace Disney with the school name and that would describe the e-mail I just received.
> 
> While we all have our different takes on the situation at hand, I continue to not be all that mad/upset with Disney.  What they are doing is nothing different than anything else in my life at the moment (professional, personal, etc), so just add it to the laughable uncertainty that is 2020.


We are in Canada and just received a news briefing in our province that outlined three possible plans for the next school year. Basically it said we could do A, B, C.. all of which depend on where we are with the pandemic.
I‘m with you .. how can we possibly make a definitive plan for an evolving situation ? I just don’t see the uncertainty as deliberate. It’s so frustrating because we all want to get back to a place where we know what our life looks like again. But too much is unknown to make those plans with any certainty.
I don‘t envy those who are tasked with keeping people safe while trying to open things back up. Sometimes those two things are going to be directly at odds with eachother.


----------



## lanejudy

bakenatj said:


> Hmmmm......I have a DVC reservation for similar time and I was told I could buy our tickets on June 24th.
> 
> View attachment 502242


I believe ticket sales on 6/24 will be for 2021.  No known date yet for 2020 ticket sales to resume.   You can call next week but be prepared if they can't sell you tickets for December.  Right now, I believe only APs are available for purchase to use in 2020.


----------



## constanze

glocker said:


> With an arrival of July 15, I will be logging in @12:01 AM, 12:02 AM, 12:03 AM





JBinORL said:


> I noticed that you have to pick a time to enter the park as well, so rope dropping is dead for the time being


Hopefully it won't be an issue with the reduced capacity? fingers crossed...


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

FredtheDuck said:


> I’m room only for December. I just called Disney and they told me I’d be able to buy my tickets and make my reservation “hand in hand” on 6/28. YMMV.


Realy?  Are you sure?  You didn't dream this???  I must have our friends get a refund from Broadwalk tickets and be prepared to buy direct from Disney.


----------



## Miffy

Is there any further info about picking a time to enter the park? What if one's late? Or early? Or wants to leave and come back later? If I've missed all these facts, please direct me to them! Thank you.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

soniam said:


> I don't think they are opening the flood gates for every trip through 9/26/21 on Monday. I think they will space out the ability to make park reservations based upon the date of your hotel stay. This does not apply to APs not staying onsite. I think they will have a floating window of some length. This is why I think the opening will be spaced out. Their IT can't handle a free for all.
> 
> "Park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021, based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility window."


Thank godness.  I think those of us travelling in the next 30 days should be dealt with before SEPTEMBER OF NEXT YEAR


----------



## schumacher

I know there is a ton of unknowns but, I have an interesting scenario. I have a two bedroom villa that we booked back in January for an October trip. There are 5 of us going...maybe. Two of us have tix and the others currently do not. Since tix aren't for sale and you can't make a park reservation without, it seems crazy to go to Disney and have three of the travel party hang out in the hotel for six days. 

Any insight into how Disney will handle this? Are they hoping we will just cancel?

Cheers,

Schuey


----------



## figment5

I am now glued to my IPAD checking for more updates.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

lanejudy said:


> I believe ticket sales on 6/24 will be for 2021.  No known date yet for 2020 ticket sales to resume.   You can call next week but be prepared if they can't sell you tickets for December.  Right now, I believe only APs are available for purchase to use in 2020.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - That won't work


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

I knew I should not have taken a nap.
So, I have a room only reservation and tickets for Nov 1-5. I can make park reservations for those days on June 22? So confused, not unusual.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

bakenatj said:


> Just got done chatting with a CM about having a room only reservation and buying tickets on June 24th. My big concern was if we would be able to see if there is park availability before we buy our tickets.
> 
> View attachment 502241


When is your room reservation?  This is SUPER important!!!!  Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

Am I the only one who feels like this right now?!!


----------



## soniam

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Thank godness.  I think those of us travelling in the next 30 days should be dealt with before SEPTEMBER OF NEXT YEAR



Others believe that the flood gates do open on Monday. I am not convinced though, but maybe I am giving Disney too much credit


----------



## soniam

mrsap said:


> Am I the only one who feels like this right now?!!
> 
> View attachment 502250



You should have seen how fast I was buying APs for our November trip, reading all of the threads, reading Disney's webpage, trying to explain to my husband, looking at some concrete staining samples, and oh yeah, trying to work from home.


----------



## bakenatj

ILoveMyDVC said:


> When is your room reservation?  This is SUPER important!!!!  Thank you!



We check in on 11/28/20 and check out on 12/05/20.


----------



## mrsap

@rteetz just posted this on the Updates board:

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/annu...auLgJQ_3s_hY3tQMSBvJNyKy7kE4JZEXLIKnWOXwHINRc


----------



## CarolynFH

We’re in a similar position - have December resort reservations for a big family trip, but not everyone has tickets yet. I’m going to wait and see how it all plays out over the next couple of weeks. I just can’t see Disney forbidding my DS from buying tickets and making park reservations when his family members’ names have been on the resort reservation since January.


----------



## cgdmom

mrsap said:


> @rteetz just posted this on the Updates board:
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/annu...auLgJQ_3s_hY3tQMSBvJNyKy7kE4JZEXLIKnWOXwHINRc


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

I just chatted with DVC - NO info on when tickets will be available.  SOMETIME LATER IN THE SUMMER.  So my DVC resort guests will not be able to attend but anyone in Kissimee with a ticket will.


----------



## cgdmom

Do we know what time the reservation system opens on June 22?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

bakenatj said:


> We check in on 11/28/20 and check out on 12/05/20.


Ahhhh that makes sense.  Doesn't help our situtation.  DVC just told me they aren't selling tickets for our guests until everyone else on the planet makes their plans for the summer.


----------



## Jenis

cgdmom said:


> Do we know what time the reservation system opens on June 22?



I’ve been reading from others 7am est but have yet to find where Disney has stated a time.


----------



## yulilin3

Miffy said:


> Is there any further info about picking a time to enter the park? What if one's late? Or early? Or wants to leave and come back later? If I've missed all these facts, please direct me to them! Thank you.


leave and come back is allowed. That' the only info I have


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> leave and come back is allowed. That' the only info I have


Yeah that would be silly not to allow that.


----------



## yulilin3

cgdmom said:


> Do we know what time the reservation system opens on June 22?


7am


----------



## Rash

yulilin3 said:


> leave and come back is allowed. That' the only info I have


Is that official? Where did you get that info? TIA


----------



## yulilin3

Rash said:


> Is that official? Where did you get that info? TIA


yes I called and asked


----------



## yulilin3

@rteetz  have you heard about the need to have an MDE for every single person of your family? Was watching Pete and he says everyone needs to have one
at 20:13


----------



## puffkin

I will be curious to see what/if the no-show penalty is.

Purely hypothetically, because I don't think this will be the case for at least the early phases of reopening, but what if:

I have a 5 day ticket (with the now 9/26/21 expiration).  So I must make 5 days of park reservations for our early August trip.  What happens if on Day 5 of our trip I can only get AK (I won't even go into the timed entry, because I don't think that will be an issue in the early stages, but more important later when hopping comes back).  I don't want to go to AK that day but I must make a reservation for all days of my ticket.  If I am unsuccessful in modifying it and decide not to go to AK that day and save the unused park day for a future trip, will I be penalized?  Ah, so many questions.  I guess we will find out on Monday!


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If this is Thursday's bad news, what's in store for Friday?!?!


I think you got your answer. Now Mon. ought to be VERY interesting.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> @rteetz  have you heard about the need to have an MDE for every single person of your family? Was watching Pete and he says everyone needs to have one
> at 20:13


No and I saw that too but was also a bit confused. I think it would be smart for as many in your party to have it but obviously a five year old won’t have one lol.


----------



## soniam

We were in a similar situation this morning. November trip with 1 AP & 2 no tickets staying at BLT. We were planning on upgrading the other two to APs with their 10 day tickets on our July trip. I just bought them APs this morning after reading all of this. The July tickets are flex-date and good until 1/2022. Having 2 trips makes the AP worth it.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> No and I saw that too but was also a bit confused. I think it would be smart for as many in your party to have it but obviously a five year old won’t have one lol.


I think he was just saying that everyone needs to be in an MDE account. You're right


----------



## Hieraxx

Plus 4 - AP's on 3 of 6 people in 2BR-DVC room, 9 days. I'm assuming they will be able to accommodate this , even if means booking tix prior to "official" dates. November stay.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I think he was just saying that everyone needs to be in an MDE account. You're right


That would make the most sense


----------



## soniam

Just got this email DVC member services.

We continue to keep the health and well-being of our cast, Guests and communities top of mind, so as we take this measured approach to reopen our Theme Parks, we will manage attendance through our new _Disney Park Pass_ system. This new Theme Park reservation system on *DisneyWorld.com* will require all Guests to make advance reservations for Theme Park entry. And in order to make your reservations, you will need a _My Disney Experience_ account and valid Theme Park ticket linked to it. If you haven’t already, be sure to link your Resort reservation to your _My Disney Experience_ account as well.
‌
*BE AMONG THE FIRST*
Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.
‌
Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.
‌
*A PHASED REOPENING*
As a reminder, _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park are scheduled to reopen on July 11, followed by EPCOT® and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_® on July 15.
‌
*TICKET OPTIONS*
Upon reopening, select ticket options such as _Park Hopper_® Option will not be available. Click here for details.
‌

We know your next visit will be different. But together, we can find new ways to enjoy magical moments and create memories to last a lifetime. Before you arrive, please check out some things to *Know Before You Go* online or call your *Travel Professional* to learn more.

‌

Hope to see you real soon!


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> That would make the most sense



I think you guys are right. It's every guest needs to be in MDE, just like for FP+. I think Pete was saying this, but it didn't sound like that.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

figment5 said:


> I am now glued to my IPAD checking for more updates.


Just off W-DISNEY - they said expect an answer on no tickets for others on reservation within hours as they had a cast member meeting yesterday andit was a 'hot topic'.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274061771960180742


----------



## kylenne

Do we know if Swolphin are included in "Resort reservations?" Because if they're not it's looking good for my Labor Day weekend trip considering I don't have a room yet and APs can apparently only have 2 days of park reservations.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274061935470927877


----------



## SMRT-1

soniam said:


> Just got this email DVC member services.
> 
> We continue to keep the health and well-being of our cast, Guests and communities top of mind, so as we take this measured approach to reopen our Theme Parks, we will manage attendance through our new _Disney Park Pass_ system. This new Theme Park reservation system on *DisneyWorld.com* will require all Guests to make advance reservations for Theme Park entry. And in order to make your reservations, you will need a _My Disney Experience_ account and valid Theme Park ticket linked to it. If you haven’t already, be sure to link your Resort reservation to your _My Disney Experience_ account as well.
> ‌
> *BE AMONG THE FIRST*
> Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.
> ‌
> Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.
> ‌
> *A PHASED REOPENING*
> As a reminder, _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park are scheduled to reopen on July 11, followed by EPCOT® and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_® on July 15.
> ‌
> *TICKET OPTIONS*
> Upon reopening, select ticket options such as _Park Hopper_® Option will not be available. Click here for details.
> ‌
> 
> We know your next visit will be different. But together, we can find new ways to enjoy magical moments and create memories to last a lifetime. Before you arrive, please check out some things to *Know Before You Go* online or call your *Travel Professional* to learn more.
> 
> ‌
> 
> Hope to see you real soon!


I'm not DVC, but I just got the same email from Disney Destinations. My tickets/hotel reservation are for December.


----------



## kiddywhompus

soniam said:


> Just got this email DVC member services.
> 
> We continue to keep the health and well-being of our cast, Guests and communities top of mind, so as we take this measured approach to reopen our Theme Parks, we will manage attendance through our new _Disney Park Pass_ system. This new Theme Park reservation system on *DisneyWorld.com* will require all Guests to make advance reservations for Theme Park entry. And in order to make your reservations, you will need a _My Disney Experience_ account and valid Theme Park ticket linked to it. If you haven’t already, be sure to link your Resort reservation to your _My Disney Experience_ account as well.
> ‌
> *BE AMONG THE FIRST*
> Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.
> ‌
> Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.
> ‌
> *A PHASED REOPENING*
> As a reminder, _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park are scheduled to reopen on July 11, followed by EPCOT® and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_® on July 15.
> ‌
> *TICKET OPTIONS*
> Upon reopening, select ticket options such as _Park Hopper_® Option will not be available. Click here for details.
> ‌
> 
> We know your next visit will be different. But together, we can find new ways to enjoy magical moments and create memories to last a lifetime. Before you arrive, please check out some things to *Know Before You Go* online or call your *Travel Professional* to learn more.
> 
> ‌
> 
> Hope to see you real soon!


Just got mine as well from Disney destinations.  Travel dates August 28th to September 4th.  Nervous as heck for Monday morning!


----------



## petrola

Just spoke with a CM, who told me that there will not be specific times assigned for park entry - rather once you have selected your park for the day, you can come and go at any time during park hours.


----------



## SMRT-1

petrola said:


> Just spoke with a CM, who told me that there will not be specific times assigned for park entry - rather once you have selected your park for the day, you can come and go at any time during park hours.


You never know with phone CMs, but this page that's linked in the email I got seems to back up what you were told. 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations
It lists the steps to reserve, and under "Step 3" it just says "Select a Date and Park" nothing about picking a time.


----------



## pawstat

We have room only reservation for March, we’re military so we buy our tickets on base a few months out and link them to our reservation. Not sure what to do.... if we’re supposed to have tickets to pick our park, I don’t think we can wait a few months to get tickets and hope we’ll get into a park the days we’re there????


----------



## soniam

soniam said:


> Just got this email DVC member services.
> 
> We continue to keep the health and well-being of our cast, Guests and communities top of mind, so as we take this measured approach to reopen our Theme Parks, we will manage attendance through our new _Disney Park Pass_ system. This new Theme Park reservation system on *DisneyWorld.com* will require all Guests to make advance reservations for Theme Park entry. And in order to make your reservations, you will need a _My Disney Experience_ account and valid Theme Park ticket linked to it. If you haven’t already, be sure to link your Resort reservation to your _My Disney Experience_ account as well.
> ‌
> *BE AMONG THE FIRST*
> Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.
> ‌
> Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.
> ‌
> *A PHASED REOPENING*
> As a reminder, _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park are scheduled to reopen on July 11, followed by EPCOT® and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_® on July 15.
> ‌
> *TICKET OPTIONS*
> Upon reopening, select ticket options such as _Park Hopper_® Option will not be available. Click here for details.
> ‌
> 
> We know your next visit will be different. But together, we can find new ways to enjoy magical moments and create memories to last a lifetime. Before you arrive, please check out some things to *Know Before You Go* online or call your *Travel Professional* to learn more.
> 
> ‌
> 
> Hope to see you real soon!



My trip is 7/12.


----------



## yulilin3

Here;s the Disney link
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


----------



## Rash

yulilin3 said:


> yes I called and asked


No offense, but did you speak with someone other than a CM? As we all know, you can get a different answer everytime ou call.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

rteetz said:


> That would make the most sense


So, My DH and his ticket are on my MDE account and listed as family...he does not have the MDE on his phone. If have to put his ticket, Room reservation etc on it... I will lose what is left of my mind. So will he.


----------



## yulilin3

I know it means very little change but DIsney updated their ap page to state it's 3 days of reservations at a time not 2 https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


----------



## yulilin3

Rash said:


> No offense, but did you speak with someone other than a CM? As we all know, you can get a different answer everytime ou call.


lol understandable I was talking to a manager, had a problem to fix with my ticket.


----------



## rteetz

AP previews Jul 9-10 for AK and MK unconfirmed for Epcot and DHS for Jul 13-14.


----------



## monroe18

yulilin3 said:


> I know it means very little change but DIsney updated their ap page to state it's 3 days of reservations at a time not 2 https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


There is also now additional information stating that they are giving all APs an additional month on their passes. And AP previews 7/9-7/10


----------



## Rash

SMRT-1 said:


> You never know with phone CMs, but this page that's linked in the email I got seems to back up what you were told.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations
> It lists the steps to reserve, and under "Step 3" it just says "Select a Date and Park" nothing about picking a time.


Says pick a time when I check:


----------



## ckelly14

kylenne said:


> Do we know if Swolphin are included in "Resort reservations?" Because if they're not it's looking good for my Labor Day weekend trip considering I don't have a room yet and APs can apparently only have 2 days of park reservations.



I am trying to find this out as well.


----------



## yulilin3

AP updates
*Reopening Policy Options*

As the Walt Disney World theme parks prepare to reopen, we see a lot of Passholder enthusiasm to get back to the magic. We are eager to see our cherished Passholders too. We also recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders prefer to enjoy their pass. With that in mind, we are offering these alternative options to manage your pass.
*If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:*

You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.
Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.
*If you are an Annual Passholder on the monthly payment plan, your options include:*

You will receive an additional one month extension to your pass (unless you choose the alternative option below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020. Please note that monthly payments are scheduled to resume with park opening on July 11, 2020.
Alternatively, and in lieu of the additional month extension, Passholders on the monthly payment plan may choose to cancel their annual pass and waive their monthly payments due after August 11, 2020. Any payments made between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 will be retroactively refunded for those that select this option and all future payments would be stopped.
*We will send information in early July with details on how to take action on these options.*


----------



## Pens Fan

Same boat with my son's reservation.  Originally booked for May - six total friends celebrating college graduation.   All had tickets.  Moved to June - lost two of the guys due to other commitments.  Moved to Aug - lost three more and added three new guys but they wanted to wait to buy tickets until they knew WDW would actually be open (seemed the smart thing to do as the Mouse was practicing radio silence at that point).

So now only my son has tickets, not the other three.  While I fully expect Disney will at some point sell them tickets - they are never shy about taking our money - I have very slim hopes that they will be able to book park reservations for more than a few days at that point which probably won't be worth it for them to pay to fly down or buy tickets.  They aren't in a position to buy (or even want) AP's, so basically they are screwed.


----------



## kylenne

yulilin3 said:


> *If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:*
> 
> You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.



I'm confused, does this mean a one month extension_ in addition_ to the closure extension? So my pass that was extended to 12/2/20 will be extended again to 1/2/21 in October?


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> AP updates
> *Reopening Policy Options*
> 
> As the Walt Disney World theme parks prepare to reopen, we see a lot of Passholder enthusiasm to get back to the magic. We are eager to see our cherished Passholders too. We also recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders prefer to enjoy their pass. With that in mind, we are offering these alternative options to manage your pass.
> *If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:*
> 
> You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.
> Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.
> *If you are an Annual Passholder on the monthly payment plan, your options include:*
> 
> You will receive an additional one month extension to your pass (unless you choose the alternative option below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020. Please note that monthly payments are scheduled to resume with park opening on July 11, 2020.
> Alternatively, and in lieu of the additional month extension, Passholders on the monthly payment plan may choose to cancel their annual pass and waive their monthly payments due after August 11, 2020. Any payments made between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 will be retroactively refunded for those that select this option and all future payments would be stopped.
> *We will send information in early July with details on how to take action on these options.*



wait, so I was on monthly payment.  It expired late April 26.  So basically I won't be able to sign up for preview or any parks next week because they are not going to show up beginning in July? (im on hold on phone)


----------



## BrianMcG

Apologies in advance if this question has already been answered. Does anyone know if I can modify PH passes that I linked from a 3rd-party vendor (UT) for a room-only reservation through Guest Relations or am I out of luck? To make things more complicated/worse, our reservation is a DVC rental. TIA for any info!


----------



## SMRT-1

Rash said:


> Says pick a time when I check:


You're right; I didn't click the "Read More" link which is where it mentions picking a time.



Sorry to everyone for not paying attention and potentially adding to the confusion.


----------



## IluvMGM

Just an fyi because I wanted to be sure I would be okay Monday, I did a chat and asked if I would be okay making park reservations Monday and then calling at a later (less busy) time to get my hoppers downgraded to regular tickets and the answer was yes. I don't want to mess up the park reservations down the line. LOL


----------



## wishinon3stars

kylenne said:


> Do we know if Swolphin are included in "Resort reservations?" Because if they're not it's looking good for my Labor Day weekend trip considering I don't have a room yet and APs can apparently only have 2 days of park reservations.



I have reservations at the Swan which were made prior to the shutdown.  They're linked to my mde.  Today I received an email from Disney referencing my swan reservation explaining the new park reservation system. So since I received that email I guess one could assume they are including the Swan and Dolphin.


----------



## kylenne

wishinon3stars said:


> I have reservations at the Swan which were made prior to the shutdown.  They're linked to my mde.  Today I received an email from Disney referencing my swan reservation explaining the new park reservation system. So since I received that email I guess one could assume they are including the Swan and Dolphin.



Thank you. I'll probably make a backup reservation at the Swan in case Disney doesn't open 2020 bookings back up in time.


----------



## ckelly14

Just made a reservation at the Dolphin for spring break next year (April 2020), so we shall see.

Since my tickets are extended until Sept 29, 2021, I wonder if the 50th Anniversary celebrations will start right after that?


----------



## jimim

So is there anything on when u can buy new season passes yet?


----------



## CanucksRock

Well the 3 day thing sucks ...they should have had something for out of state. Oh well - I'll make our first 3 days. Then I see they are adding another month; so perhaps I'll "cancel" after we use and get 2 months refunded


----------



## friendoffigment

with all that's going on I am confused. I now have reservations onsite for April 2021. The park reservation system opening up Monday June 22. So I can make reservations starting Monday.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Saw they added something to the learn more page:
*Merchandise Locations*
 In merchandise locations throughout Walt Disney World Resort, Guests will continue to discover favorite Disney items, with some modifications to the shopping experience that will help us manage capacity and foster physical distancing.

*New Product Launches:* New collection product launches and limited-edition merchandise will not be available for in-person purchases at Walt Disney World Resort until further notice. As always, Guests can find these items on shopDisney, subject to availability.


----------



## soniam

jimim said:


> So is there anything on when u can buy new season passes yet?



Can you not buy them now? I am out of state, so Platinum is only choice. I bought 2 this morning.


----------



## osufeth24

FeralCatRogue said:


> Saw they added something to the learn more page:
> *Merchandise Locations*
> In merchandise locations throughout Walt Disney World Resort, Guests will continue to discover favorite Disney items, with some modifications to the shopping experience that will help us manage capacity and foster physical distancing.
> 
> *New Product Launches:* New collection product launches and limited-edition merchandise will not be available for in-person purchases at Walt Disney World Resort until further notice. As always, Guests can find these items on shopDisney, subject to availability.



Then they really need to add the ability to get discount for passholder.


----------



## SJSloan

If you have tickets included with your April 2021 reservation then yes (as of what we know right now). This could change as Disney seems to be dumping a LOT of information on us.


----------



## yulilin3

we are keeping everything in the 3 existing threads, please don't open a new one. I will merge you to the correct thread.


----------



## LovingPooh

Ok. I will be on at 7:00 am Monday to make park reservations, fingers crossed.
I read the information on MDE. All of my reservations and tickets are already linked.
Will there be a separate tab in MDE that shows up Monday for park reservations, or does anyone know exactly where it will be on the MDE plans area?


----------



## figment5

This is the most news we have gotten in a while, first theme park reservation dates, then AP announcements. What’s next???


----------



## puffkin

figment5 said:


> This is the most news we have gotten in a while, first theme park reservation dates, then AP announcements. What’s next???



Now we need a date for dining ADR's.


----------



## BeachPrincess

I just got an e-mail that passholder previews for MK and DAK will be July 9 and 10.  E-mail invitations will be out soon to register.  Figures, my reservation is July 3 - 8.

*PASSHOLDER PREVIEW*
Weekday Select, Theme Park Select, Silver, Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders will have the opportunity to register for a special preview opportunity at _Magic Kingdom_® Park or _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_ Theme Park on July 9 or 10. Email invitations with registration details will be sent out soon. Reservations are required, limited and will be available on a first-come, first-served basis.


----------



## jimim

soniam said:


> Can you not buy them now? I am out of state, so Platinum is only choice. I bought 2 this morning.


How did u buy 2 when right on the website it says no purchases till June 28th unless u are renewing? I’m on the website now and checked through DVC.


----------



## katyringo

Okay got a couple emails. I’m not a pass holder.

they sent an email to everyone is Halloween party tickets on how you will be refunded.

a second email that confirms it doesn’t matter when your trip is, if you have tickets and a resort stay before 9/21/2021 you can make park passes reservations on Monday.

This is my official prediction that the system will crash.


----------



## cgattis

Remember when we thought it was stupid that you had to decide what you wanted to eat 180 days beforehand, before park hours were even set?? Now you have to pick which PARK you’ll visit which day, a year in advance, without knowing what hours, dining, or anything else will be available!! Ahhh, the good old days......


----------



## katyringo

LovingPooh said:


> Ok. I will be on at 7:00 am Monday to make park reservations, fingers crossed.
> I read the information on MDE. All of my reservations and tickets are already linked.
> Will there be a separate tab in MDE that shows up Monday for park reservations, or does anyone know exactly where it will be on the MDE plans area?



right there with you and wondering the same. There is a tab now that says park pass reservations but it just takes you to the information..


----------



## Doingitagain

OK, reading a billion posts and here is where I am at:
1.  I have a reservation number and tickets linked in My Disney Experience
2.  Monday at 7:00 AM EST I will log in web browser (not app)
3.  I will search for where it is located, probably under the My Disney Experience dropdown
4.  I will select one park per day for my ticket
5.  I will select the earliest time available for arrival
6.  I will be patient, because everyone with this situation, no matter the date, will be online with me
7.  Then I wait to see if they move my resort since it may not be open

I did not get the email, but I am assuming that it will still work for me.


----------



## katyringo

Doingitagain said:


> OK, reading a billion posts and here is where I am at:
> 1.  I have a reservation number and tickets linked in My Disney Experience
> 2.  Monday at 7:00 AM EST I will log in web browser (not app)
> 3.  I will search for where it is located, probably under the My Disney Experience dropdown
> 4.  I will select one park per day for my ticket
> 5.  I will select the earliest time available for arrival
> 6.  I will be patient, because everyone with this situation, no matter the date, will be online with me
> 7.  Then I wait to see if they move my resort since it may not be open
> 
> I did not get the email, but I am assuming that it will still work for me.



Sounds right to me.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

puffkin said:


> I will be curious to see what/if the no-show penalty is.
> 
> Purely hypothetically, because I don't think this will be the case for at least the early phases of reopening, but what if:
> 
> I have a 5 day ticket (with the now 9/26/21 expiration).  So I must make 5 days of park reservations for our early August trip.  What happens if on Day 5 of our trip I can only get AK (I won't even go into the timed entry, because I don't think that will be an issue in the early stages, but more important later when hopping comes back).  I don't want to go to AK that day but I must make a reservation for all days of my ticket.  If I am unsuccessful in modifying it and decide not to go to AK that day and save the unused park day for a future trip, will I be penalized?  Ah, so many questions.  I guess we will find out on Monday!


The only "penalty" I'm sure I read was that you need to cancel your reservation for a certain day 24 hours in advance or else you won't be able to attend your chosen park the following day


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ok then, miss a day, miss a lot.  Guess I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Ejw5

I have read all of the information so many times, and I’m still confused because this is the first trip we have ever rented points from a DVC owner. We have a room booked for January 23 through January 30, 2021 at the boardwalk villas. Obviously we do not have tickets yet because we were going to purchase them in June when 2021 ticket sales began, and that never happened. When should I be able to purchase tickets? Is it the 28th?


----------



## PCFriar80

kylenne said:


> I'm confused, does this mean a one month extension_ in addition_ to the closure extension? So my pass that was extended to 12/2/20 will be extended again to 1/2/21 in October?


You're not the only one!  The wording is pretty bad.  It reads like all we're getting is a one month extension.  I for one will wait for "the email".  Good luck to you!


----------



## yulilin3

Ejw5 said:


> I have read all of the information so many times, and I’m still confused because this is the first trip we have ever rented points from a DVC owner. We have a room booked for January 23 through January 30, 2021 at the boardwalk villas. Obviously we do not have tickets yet because we were going to purchase them in June when 2021 ticket sales began, and that never happened. When should I be able to purchase tickets? Is it the 28th?


*
Want to Book a New Vacation?*
By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.

Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

katyringo said:


> Sounds right to me.


I assume one person can reserve for all in their planning party(?)


----------



## katyringo

So if I’m understanding correctly if we have hotel reservations for October 20-25th.. so five nights, but only purchased a 3 day ticket, we make 3 days worth of park reservations within our 5 days. Right? They don’t have to be in order right?


----------



## RhodyKP

friendoffigment said:


> with all that's going on I am confused. I now have reservations onsite for April 2021. The park reservation system opening up Monday June 22. So I can make reservations starting Monday.


I believe that's only if you have already bought tickets. If you haven't, I believe you can buy them and make your reservations at the same time on 6/24.


----------



## friendoffigment

I'm a little confused about park reservation system. we have onsite reservations for April 2021. so do I start making reservations for the parks on Monday June 22


----------



## RhodyKP

Ejw5 said:


> I have read all of the information so many times, and I’m still confused because this is the first trip we have ever rented points from a DVC owner. We have a room booked for January 23 through January 30, 2021 at the boardwalk villas. Obviously we do not have tickets yet because we were going to purchase them in June when 2021 ticket sales began, and that never happened. When should I be able to purchase tickets? Is it the 28th?


I am in almost the exact same situation and I am going to try to confirm today or over the weekend that we fall into the category of people who have 2021 resort only reservations, but no tickets bought yet, which *should* mean we can both by tickets and make park reservations for our stay on 6/24.


----------



## kylenne

PCFriar80 said:


> You're not the only one!  The wording is pretty bad.  It reads like all we're getting is a one month extension.  I for one will wait for "the email".  Good luck to you!



I’ll be waiting like the Titanic lady then lol I never get AP emails half the time.


----------



## yulilin3

friendoffigment said:


> I'm a little confused about park reservation system. we have onsite reservations for April 2021. so do I start making reservations for the parks on Monday June 22


merged you to the existing thread. Please ready post 1 with the most updated info
The answer to your question is, it appears to be yes, you can start booking your park reservation on Monday 7am


----------



## Ejw5

RhodyKP said:


> I am in almost the exact same situation and I am going to try to confirm today or over the weekend that we fall into the category of people who have 2021 resort only reservations, but no tickets bought yet, which *should* mean we can both by tickets and make park reservations for our stay on 6/24.



Let me know what you find out! Did you rent DVC points as well?


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> *Want to Book a New Vacation?*
> By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.
> 
> Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.



I’m so confused. So there aren’t allowing us to buy annual passes again. It’s closed down but on 28th if I have aDVC room booked I can?


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> I’m so confused. So there aren’t allowing us to buy annual passes again. It’s closed down but on 28th if I have aDVC room booked I can?


you can buy AP right now. This is talking about regular tickets and then tickets and resorts packages for 2021


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> you can buy AP right now. This is talking about regular tickets and then tickets and resorts packages for 2021


I can’t I just got off phone with DVC and they said as of this morning no more ap sales allowed


----------



## yulilin3

jimim said:


> I can’t I just got off phone with DVC and they said as of this morning no more ap sales allowed


@soniam didn't you say you just bought ap?


----------



## jimim

So I have a room reservation.


yulilin3 said:


> @soniam didn't you say you just bought ap?


i don’t know if they closed it off hours ago or what but they told me no more sales. This is whacky. It’s almost not even worth it. I can’t love my life checking a website everyday to see if things or go or no. I’ll just cx my room If need be. Come June 28th people r going to flock to book next year and at same time book parks. Things will fill up fast.


----------



## marx

yulilin3 said:


> you can buy AP right now. This is talking about regular tickets and then tickets and resorts packages for 2021


AP purchases were suspended about an hour ago.

I called to upgrade my Gold (voucher) to Platinum and was told new purchases and upgrades had just been suspended.

Not happy as I won't be able to make any park reservations for December.


----------



## jimim

marx said:


> AP purchases were suspended about an hour ago.
> 
> I called to upgrade my Gold (voucher) to Platinum and was told new purchases and upgrades had just been suspended.
> 
> Not happy as I won't be able to make any park reservations for December.



right so what do u do if u have a room reservation. U kinda need passes. this is so confusing I almost need to have an ap non ending of this is how it will be in the future going forward.


----------



## Tinks

We are in the same situation.  I called today.  Those without tickets are stuck.  They will not allow you to purchase the ticket until June 28th.   So you are out of luck for not buying before they shut everything online down.

Not quite fair but that's what I was told.


----------



## jimim

exactly what I was told.  So the 28th I try if parks are booked up for my jan trip I cx it.


----------



## Candris79

golex said:


> The time requirement was announced on Disney's new park reservation page under "Step 3":
> *Select a Time:* This is the time that you can visit the park.


I saw this, does that mean you can only be in the park during certain hours of the day? I wonder if you can leave and renter. We like to swim in the afternoon and go back in the evening. Not sure that will be possible (would still do this even with the new park hours).


----------



## Frederic Civish

I have some questions (Don't we all?) about this Park Entry Reservation System.

*1.* You can only reserve ONE Park Entry per day.  (Park Hopper and Annual Passes, tough luck.)  BUT, do you think they will allow people to go into a 2nd park, later on during the day, once crowds start to fall off?  Perhaps in the evening?  What is everyone's opinion?

*2. *In the past, they would let you into a park early, if you had a Dining Reservation at a restaurant in that park, for Breakfast. What if you don't have a Park Reservation for that day for that park?  Do you think they will still let you in?  I am hoping they will let you into ANY PARK where you have a confirmed Dining Reservation, so long as it is within one hour of the Dining Reservation, whether it is morning or evening.  What do you think?


----------



## constanze

Frederic Civish said:


> I have some questions (Don't we all?) about this Park Entry Reservation System.
> 
> *1.* You can only reserve ONE Park Entry per day.  (Park Hopper and Annual Passes, tough luck.)  BUT, do you think they will allow people to go into a 2nd park, later on during the day, once crowds start to fall off?  Perhaps in the evening?  What is everyone's opinion?
> 
> *2. *In the past, they would let you into a park early, if you had a Dining Reservation at a restaurant in that park, for Breakfast. What if you don't have a Park Reservation for that day for that park?  Do you think they will still let you in?  I am hoping they will let you into ANY PARK where you have a confirmed Dining Reservation, so long as it is within one hour of the Dining Reservation, whether it is morning or evening.  What do you think?


I wish...but doesn't seem like it At least in the beginning. If they're only allowing one park per day, I don't see how I can choose MK for my park day...but then have an ADR for Le Cellier later that evening...I SOOOOO hope there's a loophole....


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Frederic Civish said:


> I have some questions (Don't we all?) about this Park Entry Reservation System.
> 
> *1.* You can only reserve ONE Park Entry per day.  (Park Hopper and Annual Passes, tough luck.)  BUT, do you think they will allow people to go into a 2nd park, later on during the day, once crowds start to fall off?  Perhaps in the evening?  What is everyone's opinion?
> 
> *2. *In the past, they would let you into a park early, if you had a Dining Reservation at a restaurant in that park, for Breakfast. What if you don't have a Park Reservation for that day for that park?  Do you think they will still let you in?  I am hoping they will let you into ANY PARK where you have a confirmed Dining Reservation, so long as it is within one hour of the Dining Reservation, whether it is morning or evening.  What do you think?


You can’t make an in-park dining reservation without a reservation for the park as well.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Frederic Civish said:


> *2. *In the past, they would let you into a park early, if you had a Dining Reservation at a restaurant in that park, for Breakfast. What if you don't have a Park Reservation for that day for that park?  Do you think they will still let you in?  I am hoping they will let you into ANY PARK where you have a confirmed Dining Reservation, so long as it is within one hour of the Dining Reservation, whether it is morning or evening.  What do you think?


"When in-park dining initially becomes available, you’ll need valid park admission, a reservation for park entry and a dining reservation to dine at an in-park, table-service restaurant. Dining reservations do not guarantee admission to the park. " is what they currently say under dining.


----------



## jimim

Ugg I didn’t realize there is a time also involved. That adds another layer of I would go or not. We haven’t been in a park after 1 pm in 15 years. We go early leave and come back after dinner.

my gosh I hope this isn’t the new normal.


----------



## julietcf14

Hey question about kids under 3yrs

Will we need to add them to the reservation (put them in our party under step 2) like we do go dining reservations ?

OR only add ppl with tickets (or over 3 years old) like we do for fast passes?


----------



## pmaurer74

what if you AP is set to expire before the trip ini December. Can I Still make reservations? Am I able to renew my AP in July?


----------



## yulilin3

kylenne said:


> I'm confused, does this mean a one month extension_ in addition_ to the closure extension? So my pass that was extended to 12/2/20 will be extended again to 1/2/21 in October?


yes



Candris79 said:


> I saw this, does that mean you can only be in the park during certain hours of the day? I wonder if you can leave and renter. We like to swim in the afternoon and go back in the evening. Not sure that will be possible (would still do this even with the new park hours).


You can enter the park at a specific time but you can stay as long as you want after that, or leave and come back to the same park, from the leaked image of the system it looks like entry times run up until 2 hours after park opening. So if MK opens at 9am they have timed entrance until 11am, trying to spread the crowds in the morning



Frederic Civish said:


> I have some questions (Don't we all?) about this Park Entry Reservation System.
> 
> *1.* You can only reserve ONE Park Entry per day.  (Park Hopper and Annual Passes, tough luck.)  BUT, do you think they will allow people to go into a 2nd park, later on during the day, once crowds start to fall off?  Perhaps in the evening?  What is everyone's opinion?
> 
> *2. *In the past, they would let you into a park early, if you had a Dining Reservation at a restaurant in that park, for Breakfast. What if you don't have a Park Reservation for that day for that park?  Do you think they will still let you in?  I am hoping they will let you into ANY PARK where you have a confirmed Dining Reservation, so long as it is within one hour of the Dining Reservation, whether it is morning or evening.  What do you think?


1 no park hopping will be allowed, I  think that once you use your reservation to go in the system will lock that day as used
2 Dining reservations are not a guarantee to go into a park, neither is having a room booked, they made that clear on their site



julietcf14 said:


> Hey question about kids under 3yrs
> 
> Will we need to add them to the reservation (put them in our party under step 2) like we do go dining reservations ?
> 
> OR only add ppl with tickets (or over 3 years old) like we do for fast passes?


yes add them to MDE< they are counting how many people are in the park to control capacity


----------



## penel3

katyringo said:


> right there with you and wondering the same. There is a tab now that says park pass reservations but it just takes you to the information..


I don't have anything about park reservation as an option...I'm updated, I signed out and back in...I'm starting to panic


----------



## pangyal

I’m so sorry if this was already explained, but I read through all of the information and am still unsure.

I’m wondering, can people with multiple reservations and tickets (in our case, APs) book for all of the trips we have reservations for all the way into 2021? Would the system allow us to reserve length of stay for each booking this far out?


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> I’m so sorry if this was already explained, but I read through all of the information and am still unsure.
> 
> I’m wondering, can people with multiple reservations and tickets (in our case, APs) book for all of the trips we have reservations for all the way into 2021? Would the system allow us to reserve length of stay for each booking this far out?


wording from the site

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/All Annual Passholders are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for up to 3 days at a time, or Annual Passholders staying at select Disney Resort or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for their entire Resort length of stay. All reservations are subject to availability and applicable pass blockout dates.


----------



## pangyal

yulilin3 said:


> wording from the site
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/All Annual Passholders are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for up to 3 days at a time, or Annual Passholders staying at select Disney Resort or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for their entire Resort length of stay. All reservations are subject to availability and applicable pass blockout dates.


Thank you! I saw that but didn’t understand whether that meant one reservation or all of the ones booked for the year. Maybe there really is no limit.


----------



## yulilin3

pangyal said:


> Thank you! I saw that but didn’t understand whether that meant one reservation or all of the ones booked for the year. Maybe there really is no limit.


and that, my friend, will be something you can come back on Monday and let us know


----------



## WendyBelle

julietcf14 said:


> Hey question about kids under 3yrs
> 
> Will we need to add them to the reservation (put them in our party under step 2) like we do go dining reservations ?
> 
> OR only add ppl with tickets (or over 3 years old) like we do for fast passes?


We were told on TA training webinar today that you do not need to make a reservations for children 2 and under.


----------



## HarvardAce

pmaurer74 said:


> what if you AP is set to expire before the trip ini December. Can I Still make reservations? Am I able to renew my AP in July?



That's what I'm wondering, too.  We have a trip scheduled in February, and as of right now our current APs are set to expire in December (will likely get pushed to January when they add the extra month that they just announced).  However, that means we won't be able to renew until October (or maybe even November) if they enforce the renewal policy that you can only renew 60 days from expiration.  Our other option is to take the partial refund options (our APs originally were set to expire mid-August, and we're going early August and then not again until February), and then just buy a new pass and activate it in February.  Depending on what the partial refund is versus the renewal discount, that actually may end up being the better option.  The extra time we would get from a new pass starting in February isn't really helpful because we have no plans to go in the time we would be "losing" by renewing (Dec 2021->early Feb 2022).


----------



## RhodyKP

Ejw5 said:


> Let me know what you find out! Did you rent DVC points as well?


Yes I did and will do


----------



## kylenne

HarvardAce said:


> That's what I'm wondering, too.  We have a trip scheduled in February, and as of right now our current APs are set to expire in December (will likely get pushed to January when they add the extra month that they just announced).  However, that means we won't be able to renew until October (or maybe even November) if they enforce the renewal policy that you can only renew 60 days from expiration.  Our other option is to take the partial refund options (our APs originally were set to expire mid-August, and we're going early August and then not again until February), and then just buy a new pass and activate it in February.  Depending on what the partial refund is versus the renewal discount, that actually may end up being the better option.  The extra time we would get from a new pass starting in February isn't really helpful because we have no plans to go in the time we would be "losing" by renewing (Dec 2021->early Feb 2022).



I'm in the exact same boat. Early December extension from closure, extra month makes it early January but I don't plan to be down there during that month at all (prime winter holiday time!) and we have May 2021 booked. I was actually going to renew my pass to cover myself because I had the button pop up for me but now it's gone since they extended it. I'm at a loss now.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I’m just now getting caught up.  Perhaps this is obvious and I’m being dense, but what exactly is the reason for the park reservation system opening now for folks so far out (9/26/21)?   I knew it would be around for awhile/forever, but figured there would be a smaller window out for the moment.  What am I missing?  Disney just ripping off the band aid and getting everyone up and running on this new setup?


----------



## Poohlie

Not sure which thread to post this on.  I have DVC reservations for April 2021. My AP was due to expire August 17, 2020, so my 60 day renewal window opened yesterday and I was planning to renew. It looks like they extended my expiry date to December 12, 2020 sometime today before the Park Reservation announcement. Now I am being told by MDE tech support (after a two hour wait) that I can't renew my AP until October so my tickets won't cover my April 2021 stay and now I can't make Park Reservations for that stay. Currently on hold for a supervisor but not very hopeful. Any suggestions?


----------



## soniam

Sorry for late replies. I had to get some work done and go to the gym.



jimim said:


> How did u buy 2 when right on the website it says no purchases till June 28th unless u are renewing? I’m on the website now and checked through DVC.





yulilin3 said:


> @soniam didn't you say you just bought ap?



I bought platinum APs from WDW website this morning at 11:39am CST. They were new, so they are AP vouchers. I am out of state and can only buy Platinum.



marx said:


> AP purchases were suspended about an hour ago.
> 
> I called to upgrade my Gold (voucher) to Platinum and was told new purchases and upgrades had just been suspended.
> 
> Not happy as I won't be able to make any park reservations for December.



Wow! That sucks. They really don't want to take our money do they. I guess I just got in under the wire. It was something I had thought about doing, since my husband and son didn't have tickets yet for our November trip. They have flex-date park hoppers for July, and I have an AP voucher. I was going to upgrade their tickets to APs on our July trip until Covid happened and all of "this".


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m just now getting caught up.  Perhaps this is obvious and I’m being dense, but what exactly is the reason for the park reservation system opening now for folks so far out (9/26/21)?   I knew it would be around for awhile/forever, but figured there would be a smaller window out for the moment.  What am I missing?  Disney just ripping off the band aid and getting everyone up and running on this new setup?


maybe they're taking the DEO (Fl unemployment site) approach. Expect for it to crash so people don't keep filing for their money 
I honestly don't know, it makes 0 sense to me


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Sorry for late replies. I had to get some work done and go to the gym.


Got to the gym?!?!? don't you know we are in a Disney crisis?


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Got to the gym?!?!? don't you know we are in a Disney crisis?



Well, I had a training session that cost me money whether I go or not. Plus, the exhaustion is good for WDW planning perspective  I feel much calmer now about Monday.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Frederic Civish said:


> I have some questions (Don't we all?) about this Park Entry Reservation System.
> 
> *1.* You can only reserve ONE Park Entry per day.  (Park Hopper and Annual Passes, tough luck.)  BUT, do you think they will allow people to go into a 2nd park, later on during the day, once crowds start to fall off?  Perhaps in the evening?  What is everyone's opinion?
> 
> *2. *In the past, they would let you into a park early, if you had a Dining Reservation at a restaurant in that park, for Breakfast. What if you don't have a Park Reservation for that day for that park?  Do you think they will still let you in?  I am hoping they will let you into ANY PARK where you have a confirmed Dining Reservation, so long as it is within one hour of the Dining Reservation, whether it is morning or evening.  What do you think?


I don't think they will offer pre park opening breakfasts. I am also thinking that in park dining availability will be linked to only the parks you have reservations for. I think the only way to avoid a lot of anger is only allowing people to book dining in parks they have reservations for.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

I am seeing people buying AP vouchers hoping to use them to book, but I thought I read that you had to have an ACTIVE AP to use it to reserve park days?


----------



## yulilin3

eeyoreandtink said:


> I am seeing people buying AP vouchers hoping to use them to book, but I thought I read that you had to have an ACTIVE AP to use it to reserve park days?


it seems the system is recognizing the vouchers, people have been doing that for a while now


----------



## Raven01

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m just now getting caught up.  Perhaps this is obvious and I’m being dense, but what exactly is the reason for the park reservation system opening now for folks so far out (9/26/21)?   I knew it would be around for awhile/forever, but figured there would be a smaller window out for the moment.  What am I missing?  Disney just ripping off the band aid and getting everyone up and running on this new setup?



The only thing that makes sense to me is that they need to know how many people are reserving each day so they can allow tickets to be bought.  Since everyone’s tickets are extended so far, they want to know when people plan to use them.

Wild guess, though.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

yulilin3 said:


> it seems the system is recognizing the vouchers, people have been doing that for a while now


People are already booking reservations for park days? I thought that started on Monday?


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Raven01 said:


> The only thing that makes sense to me is that they need to know how many people are reserving each day so they can allow tickets to be bought.  Since everyone’s tickets are extended so far, they want to know when people plan to use them.
> 
> Wild guess, though.


This makes total sense to me. since tickets are date based, they need to know which days are "sold out" before selling new tickets. I still think they could have rolled in out in phases over say, the next couple of weeks instead of a total free for all on Monday.


----------



## yulilin3

eeyoreandtink said:


> People are already booking reservations for park days? I thought that started on Monday?


no, from before.


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if this has been shared yet

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/*Attractions and Entertainment*

To accommodate physical distancing, some experiences will be temporarily paused when the parks initially reopen, including:


Parades and nighttime spectaculars
Character Greetings
Playgrounds
Our Characters will still be in the parks to entertain and delight our Guests. Additionally, you'll be able to experience many favorite attractions and dozens of entertainment offerings.

From special cavalcades down the Magic Kingdom park parade route and friends sailing the waterways of Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park to processions along World Showcase promenade at EPCOT and motorcades on Hollywood Boulevard at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, each area will come to life throughout the day. You never know when a party of your pals may come by, so be prepared for plenty of surprises!

Note: Some experiences may be modified, limited in capacity and subject to availability or closure.


----------



## Poohbear538

osufeth24 said:


> Then they really need to add the ability to get discount for passholder.


I said that in a survey on shopDisney just today. Who knows if anyone will see it, but, I did make the suggestion


----------



## eeyoreandtink

yulilin3 said:


> no, from before.


I know that was the case for fast passes, but I thought that wasn’t the case for the new park reservation system.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

And to confirm, we're officially on AP preview e-mail watch, right?


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> yes
> 
> 
> You can enter the park at a specific time but you can stay as long as you want after that, or leave and come back to the same park, from the leaked image of the system it looks like entry times run up until 2 hours after park opening. So if MK opens at 9am they have timed entrance until 11am, trying to spread the crowds in the morning
> 
> 
> 1 no park hopping will be allowed, I  think that once you use your reservation to go in the system will lock that day as used
> 2 Dining reservations are not a guarantee to go into a park, neither is having a room booked, they made that clear on their site
> 
> 
> yes add them to MDE< they are counting how many people are in the park to control capacity


Hmmm...do we know this for sure?  It looks like you have to have a valid ticket to make the reservation; so the under 3s wouldn't work.  The CM I spoke to today also said it would only apply to those over 2 with a valid ticket.  It seems it would need to work more like fastpasses did???  - What's to stop someone from entering an under 3 on their reservation?


----------



## yulilin3

eeyoreandtink said:


> I know that was the case for fast passes, but I thought that wasn’t the case for the new park reservation system.


no where on the site says that. It only mentions 
An eligible activated annual pass is required to register. 
for signing up for previews


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> Hmmm...do we know this for sure?  It looks like you have to have a valid ticket to make the reservation; so the under 3s wouldn't work.  The CM I spoke to today also said it would only apply to those over 2 with a valid ticket.  It seems it would need to work more like fastpasses did???  - What's to stop someone from entering an under 3 on their reservation?


that's what I was told when I called.


----------



## brockash

WendyBelle said:


> We were told on TA training webinar today that you do not need to make a reservations for children 2 and under.


I don't think you're going to have to either.  I think the count will be ballpark and under whatever their max allowed is.  I don't think it will work trying to do reservations for those without a tix.  I really think it'll be like fastpasses.


----------



## MomOTwins

Ok, I played the phone CM roulette, and these are the "answers: that I got to the questions I had.  Of course, this could all be completely made up, because, you know, CMs say any old thing.

When will the park reservation system go live? Per the CM I spoke to, they will start uploading the system beginning at 11pm ET on Sunday 6/21, and will have to do testing etc. so they don't have an exact opening time.  It could go live as early as midnight on Monday 6/22, or it could be at 3am, or it could be at 7am.  So I guess I won't be sleeping. NOTE: _I recognize that yulilin3 was told it would definitelybe 7am.  So I honestly have no idea which CM is right but I promise that I am just telling you exactly what I was told by the phone CM I spoke to._

I have the water parks and sports add on.  Tell me something about water parks!  Anything! (she told me nothing):  Per the CM, they have not yet made a decision on when water parks will be open.  She said it could be July 11 or July 15, or sometime else.  Again, don't let this give anyone false hope: I am assuming they are closed, but right now the phone CMs can't/won't say that.

Package modifications on Monday, what modifications are allowed?  Per the CM, they will only be allowing you to either remove park hopper/park hopper plus and add/remove single-park ticket days. No modifications to length of stay or resort will be allowed at that time.


----------



## Shellyb84

I am extremely behind on this, sorry.  So to be clear, if I have 3 people on a DVC reservation, 2 have APs and one has no ticket, I can’t make park reservations for all of us and I can’t buy the 3rd person a ticket until some future date, correct?


----------



## yankeesfan123

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m just now getting caught up.  Perhaps this is obvious and I’m being dense, but what exactly is the reason for the park reservation system opening now for folks so far out (9/26/21)?   I knew it would be around for awhile/forever, but figured there would be a smaller window out for the moment.  What am I missing?  Disney just ripping off the band aid and getting everyone up and running on this new setup?


I think it’s easier (and makes people happier) to loosen restrictions than make them more strict. 

So, have strict restrictions in place through summer 2021, and loosen them if possible. That way, people get good news rather than bad news.


----------



## marx

Shellyb84 said:


> I am extremely behind on this, sorry.  So to be clear, if I have 3 people on a DVC reservation, 2 have APs and one has no ticket, I can’t make park reservations for all of us and I can’t buy the 3rd person a ticket until some future date, correct?


Correct


----------



## Rash

A resort reservation using DVC points should qualify to make park reservations on Monday, correct? I have an active AP and BW reservation on points in July, but I haven’t received any emails that others have had regarding the park reservation system. Just worried that they don’t consider a DVC points reservation as a resort reservation.


----------



## MomOTwins

yankeesfan123 said:


> I think it’s easier (and makes people happier) to loosen restrictions than make them more strict.
> 
> So, have strict restrictions in place through summer 2021, and loosen them if possible. That way, people get good news rather than bad news.


I think the pp's concern was not about how long the restrictions are needed, but rather about flooding the system with over a year's worth of people making reservations all at once Monday morning rather than rolling this out first for July reservations, then August, etc.  System's totally going to be crash city.


----------



## MomOTwins

Rash said:


> A resort reservation using DVC points should qualify to make park reservations on Monday, correct? I have an active AP and BW reservation on points in July, but I haven’t received any emails that others have had regarding the park reservation system. Just worried that they don’t consider a DVC points reservation as a resort reservation.


Is it linked in your MDE?  Resort has to be linked in MDE to be eligible.


----------



## Sandisw

Rash said:


> A resort reservation using DVC points should qualify to make park reservations on Monday, correct? I have an active AP and BW reservation on points in July, but I haven’t received any emails that others have had regarding the park reservation system. Just worried that they don’t consider a DVC points reservation as a resort reservation.



Yes...as long as the people in your reservation all have tickets and everything is linked in MDE. You are set!


----------



## Rash

MomOTwins said:


> Is it linked in your MDE?  Resort has to be linked in MDE to be eligible.


Yes it’s linked


----------



## glocker

Rash said:


> A resort reservation using DVC points should qualify to make park reservations on Monday, correct? I have an active AP and BW reservation on points in July, but I haven’t received any emails that others have had regarding the park reservation system. Just worried that they don’t consider a DVC points reservation as a resort reservation.


I have DVC points reservation for July and received the email. They definitely count.


----------



## wannabee

is Shades of green considered on site for Park reservations?


----------



## MomOTwins

Rash said:


> Yes it’s linked


You should be okay then.  I didn't get a ton of the emails others here said they were getting in the last few weeks, but just got one for this update.  I think their email list system is glitchy.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I am going to go out on a limb here and say that once the initial early wave gets their spots, I suspect longer term availability under this system is going to be quite easy.  Obviously the devil will be in park capacity numbers, but putting that aside for a second, overall WDW demand outside of us fans that hang around these kind of boards has to be absurdly off right now (IMO), even factoring in pent-up demand and us loyal fans.


----------



## Doingitagain

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m just now getting caught up.  Perhaps this is obvious and I’m being dense, but what exactly is the reason for the park reservation system opening now for folks so far out (9/26/21)?   I knew it would be around for awhile/forever, but figured there would be a smaller window out for the moment.  What am I missing?  Disney just ripping off the band aid and getting everyone up and running on this new setup?


The future state has park reservations made when you buy a ticket.  Right now, though, they have all sorts of tickets already purchased that need park reservations.  It was probably complicated enough for them to program it to check for a resort reservation, much less dates, when you include APs.  So they are just letting it loose on Monday and it will sort itself out. At least that is what I think.


----------



## dachsie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here and say that once the initial early wave gets their spots, I suspect longer term availability under this system is going to be quite easy.  Obviously the devil will be in park capacity numbers, but putting that aside for a second, overall WDW demand outside of us fans that hang around these kind of boards has to be absurdly off right now (IMO), even factoring in pent-up demand and us loyal fans.


And most people probably aren't even aware they need to make reservations until/unless they get an email from Disney.  I still haven't received anything from them.

My problem is I have a 5 day PH for Dec.  I was planning on MVMCP as one of my MK days but with them not sure they are doing it, what do I choose for parks.  And can I change my mind later if they don't have MVMCP?  I was also considering changing the trip to April but this is so confusing, I can't see me trying to change the trip to April.  I'll keep my Dec trip and hopefully, end this wretched year on a good note.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here and say that once the initial early wave gets their spots, I suspect longer term availability under this system is going to be quite easy.  Obviously the devil will be in park capacity numbers, but putting that aside for a second, overall WDW demand outside of us fans that hang around these kind of boards has to be absurdly off right now (IMO), even factoring in pent-up demand and us loyal fans.


Explain, please.  Do you really think my guests will get a shot at buying tickets for mid August or should they tell the kids they aren't going to Disney now?


----------



## dachsie

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Explain, please.  Do you really think my guests will get a shot at buying tickets for mid August or should they tell the kids they aren't going to Disney now?


I have read so much info its all running together now, but I thought I read you would be able to buy tickets if you had a resort reservation.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

dachsie said:


> I have read so much info its all running together now, but I thought I read you would be able to buy tickets if you had a resort reservation.


Not for those of us in the summer


----------



## Doingitagain

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Explain, please.  Do you really think my guests will get a shot at buying tickets for mid August or should they tell the kids they aren't going to Disney now?


I don’t think anyone really knows so any feedback would be conjecture.  It is so fluid and it really depends on cancellations, Park capacity, etc.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Explain, please.  Do you really think my guests will get a shot at buying tickets for mid August or should they tell the kids they aren't going to Disney now?



Well I don't know the answer to that of course, those without tickets for trips that close are obviously a question mark and have reason for concern.  I was more meaning the park reservation itself with my comment more than anything (as an AP, I'm guilty of taking for granted the ticket part of the equation).

But overall I suspect we (the general we) tend to overestimate theme park demand right now, so I am curious to see just how "maxed out" reservations, tickets, etc really are when we get past the initial rush.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Well this was a fun 4 page read! I’ll just be sitting pretty with a nice pot of coffee Sunday night, not sleeping of course. Meh, I have 3 movies on Netflix to watch and the Politician season 2 just came out so I’m set Glad my summer break just started! 
I’ll be trying for all 4 parks over our 4 day vacation, so let’s hope. Then somehow I’ll be waiting for the AP preview(I need the 10th!) as well as the ability to make ADRs for our July 19-22 trip.
Friday was certainly a crazy day!


----------



## RhodyKP

pangyal said:


> I’m so sorry if this was already explained, but I read through all of the information and am still unsure.
> 
> I’m wondering, can people with multiple reservations and tickets (in our case, APs) book for all of the trips we have reservations for all the way into 2021? Would the system allow us to reserve length of stay for each booking this far out?


@pangyal, I'm used to you having answers (from the ROFR thread), not questions - this really threw me


----------



## Sandisw

pangyal said:


> I’m so sorry if this was already explained, but I read through all of the information and am still unsure.
> 
> I’m wondering, can people with multiple reservations and tickets (in our case, APs) book for all of the trips we have reservations for all the way into 2021? Would the system allow us to reserve length of stay for each booking this far out?



From my reading, yes.


----------



## soniam

eeyoreandtink said:


> I know that was the case for fast passes, but I thought that wasn’t the case for the new park reservation system.



There is nothing really saying either way. However, things point to vouchers counting.



glocker said:


> I have DVC points reservation for July and received the email. They definitely count.



Me too and got emails


----------



## RhodyKP

eeyoreandtink said:


> This makes total sense to me. since tickets are date based, they need to know which days are "sold out" before selling new tickets. I still think they could have rolled in out in phases over say, the next couple of weeks instead of a total free for all on Monday.


Since the world has been turned on its head, maybe we now live in a world where Disney IT can handle anything?


----------



## crazymomof4

yulilin3 said:


> Ok got some info
> As we know park hopping will not be an option but people are allowed to leave the park and come back to the same park later
> Also the system opens at 7am for booking you can use the app or website
> No word yet on how many reservations an AP can hold but people with a resort reservation can book for the number of days they have tickets (length of stay) so it will behave just like getting fps


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Poohlie

Poohlie said:


> Not sure which thread to post this on.  I have DVC reservations for April 2021. My AP was due to expire August 17, 2020, so my 60 day renewal window opened yesterday and I was planning to renew. It looks like they extended my expiry date to December 12, 2020 sometime today before the Park Reservation announcement. Now I am being told by MDE tech support (after a two hour wait) that I can't renew my AP until October so my tickets won't cover my April 2021 stay and now I can't make Park Reservations for that stay. Currently on hold for a supervisor but not very hopeful. Any suggestions?


After asking for a supervisor (total hold time 4 hours) I was connected with a very helpful CM who was able to get it fixed! Was able to buy DVC renewal vouchers and attach them to MDE. When I activate them my expiration date will be December 2021. The renewal vouchers will allow me to make the April 2021 Park Reservations despite my current AP expiration of December 2020. If anyone has this problem call 407-566-4985 option 4 ticketing - this was ultimately handled by ticket services escalation so ask for a supervisor if CM can't help you off the bat. Good Luck!


----------



## crazymomof4

lanejudy said:


> That's what I was expecting as well.  An initial opening for this summer - and then 60 days.  But wouldn't it have been prudent to include that detail in the announcement?  That also wouldn't provide "priority access" to current reservations, with new reservations opening on 6/28.


Our trip isn't until mid-Sept but we got the email this afternoon telling us, "Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. "
I would hope that if we don't have access to reservations until later they would have given a different date in the email or said something like "Beginning 60 days out, you will have access to...."
I hope I don't waste a whole lot of adrenaline immediately prior to 7am on Monday!  I'm having a visual of me, getting a message that reads, "We're sorry. Come back later when the dates of your stay will be available" and then me, collapsing to the ground like a deflated pool toy!


----------



## crazymomof4

RhodyKP said:


> Since the world has been turned on its head, maybe we now live in a world where Disney IT can handle anything?


[cue the Twilight Zone theme music]


----------



## lanejudy

@crazymomof4  Yep - it certainly appears to be open Monday to _all_ who have a resort reservation and tickets, regardless of when that visit will be in the next 15 months.


----------



## mickey0624

so we can book parks on Monday for upcoming trip. does anyone know what time Monday? 7:00am?


----------



## Sandisw

mickey0624 said:


> so we can book parks on Monday for upcoming trip. does anyone know what time Monday? 7:00am?



Yes...assuming it is ready on time via MDE


----------



## crazymomof4

yulilin3 said:


> @rteetz  have you heard about the need to have an MDE for every single person of your family? Was watching Pete and he says everyone needs to have one
> at 20:13


I feel stupid asking but better to know NOW and not find out too late so... here goes.....  We have an MDE account. (have had from when they first introduced it).  We (family) are all listed individually by name (and our tix) on that account BUT we don't EACH have* individual MDE accounts. 
So are we OK?  or do each of my adult kids have to create their own "individual account"?*


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

I have a resort reservation at Dolphin with tickets linked for 2 out of the 3 of us. I got an email from the hotel today with an "URGENT" message about the new park pass system. But no where in the email did it say anything about making park reservations on Monday. I'm so glad I follow these threads or I would have had no idea that I needed to do anything on Monday!


----------



## Sandisw

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> I have a resort reservation at Dolphin with tickets linked for 2 out of the 3 of us. I got an email from the hotel today with an "URGENT" message about the new park pass system. But no where in the email did it say anything about making park reservations on Monday. I'm so glad I follow these threads or I would have had no idea that I needed to do anything on Monday!



You realize you will not be able to book for the third since they have no ticket. You will have to add them when they start selling again...


----------



## soniam

crazymomof4 said:


> I feel stupid asking but better to know NOW and not find out too late so... here goes.....  We have an MDE account. (have had from when they first introduced it).  We (family) are all listed individually by name (and our tix) on that account BUT we don't EACH have* individual MDE accounts.
> So are we OK?  or do each of my adult kids have to create their own "individual account"?*



You will be fine. You don't need individual MDE accounts; you just need everyone to be listed in MDE. Just like when doing FP and ADRs. You just need to be able to select the people from your friends & family.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

Sandisw said:


> You realize you will not be able to book for the third since they have no ticket. You will have to add them when they start selling again...


Yes, and I am so sad about that. I wish I would have had a heads up about ticket sales being paused. I was out of town for a few days (and not checking Disboards) and that is when the news hit that no more tickets would be sold. Hopefully, I'll be able to get a third ticket before our trip. But even if I do, there is no guarantee I'll be able to get the same park reservations. So frustrating!


----------



## soniam

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> Yes, and I am so sad about that. I wish I would have had a heads up about ticket sales being paused. I was out of town for a few days (and not checking Disboards) and that is when the news hit that no more tickets would be sold. Hopefully, I'll be able to get a third ticket before our trip. But even if I do, there is no guarantee I'll be able to get the same park reservations. So frustrating!



It caught us all off guard. Also, I don't think most of us thought that the park reservations would be for everyone for the next 15 months.


----------



## crazymomof4

Side note:  I'm wondering how many additions there will be to the DISboards abbreviation list due to the changes Covid19 brought.
Ex:  will PRS = Park Reservation System ???


----------



## WEDWDW

So no Epcot and Hollywood Studios Passholder Previews?

Why is that do you think?


----------



## conwaycm103

crazymomof4 said:


> Side note:  I'm wondering how many additions there will be to the DISboards abbreviation list due to the changes Covid19 brought.
> Ex:  will PRS = Park Reservation System ???



I was thinking it might be DPP for Disney Park Pass.


----------



## WEDWDW

I am going with WAM for What A Mess!lol


----------



## soniam

WEDWDW said:


> I am going with WAM for What A Mess!lol



Are you saying it like Deadpool  !!!!!!


----------



## nursejackie

I've just read they are getting rid of complimentary magic bands, and promoting their wonderful improved app technology.  That's all very well for those who have US mobile phone contracts, but for those of us from abroad, we'll have to pay for expensive data roaming to access the app when on the bus or out of wifi range.  Was this planning to happen before COVID-19?  This is the first I've read about it.


----------



## brockash

MomOTwins said:


> Ok, I played the phone CM roulette, and these are the "answers: that I got to the questions I had.  Of course, this could all be completely made up, because, you know, CMs say any old thing.
> 
> When will the park reservation system go live? Per the CM I spoke to, they will start uploading the system beginning at 11pm ET on Sunday 6/21, and will have to do testing etc. so they don't have an exact opening time.  It could go live as early as midnight on Monday 6/22, or it could be at 3am, or it could be at 7am.  So I guess I won't be sleeping. NOTE: _I recognize that yulilin3 was told it would definitelybe 7am.  So I honestly have no idea which CM is right but I promise that I am just telling you exactly what I was told by the phone CM I spoke to._
> 
> I have the water parks and sports add on.  Tell me something about water parks!  Anything! (she told me nothing):  Per the CM, they have not yet made a decision on when water parks will be open.  She said it could be July 11 or July 15, or sometime else.  Again, don't let this give anyone false hope: I am assuming they are closed, but right now the phone CMs can't/won't say that.
> 
> Package modifications on Monday, what modifications are allowed?  Per the CM, they will only be allowing you to either remove park hopper/park hopper plus and add/remove single-park ticket days. No modifications to length of stay or resort will be allowed at that time.


CM roulette lol...love it and so true...thx for sharing what you were told


----------



## conwaycm103

Frederic Civish said:


> I have some questions (Don't we all?) about this Park Entry Reservation System.
> 
> *1.* You can only reserve ONE Park Entry per day.  (Park Hopper and Annual Passes, tough luck.)  BUT, do you think they will allow people to go into a 2nd park, later on during the day, once crowds start to fall off?  Perhaps in the evening?  What is everyone's opinion?
> 
> *2. *In the past, they would let you into a park early, if you had a Dining Reservation at a restaurant in that park, for Breakfast. What if you don't have a Park Reservation for that day for that park?  Do you think they will still let you in?  I am hoping they will let you into ANY PARK where you have a confirmed Dining Reservation, so long as it is within one hour of the Dining Reservation, whether it is morning or evening.  What do you think?



I was wondering the exact same!! Depends on the cancellation policy, like if you can cancel, say, up until noon, could someone who had already been at a park that AM head to a different park if a res became available?? and if the system is even going to allow you to book a second one or if it will react like fast passes do when you try to book two tier 1's or something, for example.


----------



## wilkydelts

Tech/Crash issues aside because that is a different situation, am I the only one who isn’t very worried about Monday. Each individual is only completing with people who have resorts reservations and tickets for the exact same days you are staying. Since AP only people and other groups are excluded seems like they people booking on Monday 6/22 really isn’t that large and that’s assuming everyone knows they have to do this.

I also agree with @GADisneyDad14 that I think people are overestimating the demand and view these boards as a whole not a small  slice of the population


----------



## jackieleanne

wilkydelts said:


> Tech/Crash issues aside because that is a different situation, am I the only one who isn’t very worried about Monday. Each individual is only completing with people who have resorts reservations and tickets for the exact same days you are staying. Since AP only people and other groups are excluded seems like they people booking on Monday 6/22 really isn’t that large and that’s assuming everyone knows they have to do this.
> 
> I also agree with @GADisneyDad14 that I think people are overestimating the demand and view these boards as a whole not a small  slice of the population



Same I actually think it will be fine. They are only letting you do it from the website and like you said it's only going to be those with resort hotel reservations and tickets/AP for that stay. We are booked for next April/May so I think they won't have that many people other than DVC/International guests that have been able to book 2021 so far. If you compare it to when FP/Dining opens they will have fewer people than that going on to book I believe.


----------



## LCoulter

i am unclear about how far out from your trip that you can make park reservation.  Does anyone know?  We have April 2021 trip booked.


----------



## jackieleanne

LCoulter said:


> i am unclear about how far out from your trip that you can make park reservation.  Does anyone know?  We have April 2021 trip booked.



Yes you can book. The email and blog etc say you can book Monday. It's anyone with a reservation and tickets before Sep 26th 2021.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Can I just check if anyone knows this answer or is in the same situation.
I'm due to come in Oct and my tickets are showing on MDE. I haven't fully paid off my trip yet, only deposit so far - can I assume I'll be able to make the reservations on the Monday or do I need to pay it fully off first?


----------



## conwaycm103

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Can I just check if anyone knows this answer or is in the same situation.
> I'm due to come in Oct and my tickets are showing on MDE. I haven't fully paid off my trip yet, only deposit so far - can I assume I'll be able to make the reservations on the Monday or do I need to pay it fully off first?



Paying for your whole trip is irrelevant for booking reservations  as long as you have valid park admission AND a linked stay at an eligible resort, you can book Monday!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

conwaycm103 said:


> Paying for your whole trip is irrelevant for booking reservations  as long as you had valid park admission AND a linked stay at an eligible resort, you can book Monday!


I thought that may have been the case but it's horrible when you start doubting yourself haha - thank you


----------



## conwaycm103

this might've been mentioned, but I can't find it. I have 8 nights booked in August. Can I make 8 days of reservations, or 9? ie does it include check in day AND checkout day? TIA!


----------



## ClapYourHands

conwaycm103 said:


> this might've been mentioned, but I can't find it. I have 8 nights booked in August. Can I make 8 days of reservations, or 9? ie does it include check in day AND checkout day? TIA!


You should be able to book 9, assuming you have valid tickets for 9 days.


----------



## conwaycm103

figment5 said:


> Ok, information is starting to roll out, this is good. Now the last piece of the puzzle for me is my resort reservation at Pop. Just need to know if I will have a place to stay!



I got tired of the uncertainty and paid only $100 more to stay at the Dolphin for the same length of time! Booked through Priceline.


----------



## conwaycm103

ClapYourHands said:


> You should be able to book 9, assuming you have valid tickets for 9 days.



I have an AP. Should've included that!


----------



## ClapYourHands

conwaycm103 said:


> I got tired of the uncertainty and paid only $100 more to stay at the Dolphin for the same length of time! Booked through Priceline.


The Dolphin is a great choice. While the skyliner has its fans, it’s even easier to just walk or boat to EPCOT and DHS. Enjoy!


----------



## conwaycm103

ClapYourHands said:


> The Dolphin is a great choice. While the skyliner has its fans, it’s even easier to just walk or boat to EPCOT and DHS. Enjoy!



Thanks! That was my exact thought


----------



## yulilin3

WEDWDW said:


> So no Epcot and Hollywood Studios Passholder Previews?
> 
> Why is that do you think?


CM previews for dhs and epcot are going on 13th and 14th so no time for any other preview



nursejackie said:


> I've just read they are getting rid of complimentary magic bands, and promoting their wonderful improved app technology.  That's all very well for those who have US mobile phone contracts, but for those of us from abroad, we'll have to pay for expensive data roaming to access the app when on the bus or out of wifi range.  Was this planning to happen before COVID-19?  This is the first I've read about it.


You can get a key to the world card, like before.  It might've been in place already and they just decided to launch now.  Buses now have wifi btw


----------



## MMSM

yulilin3 said:


> CM previews for dhs and epcot are going on 13th and 14th so no time for any other preview
> 
> 
> You can get a key to the world card, like before.  It might've been in place already and they just decided to launch now.  Buses now have wifi btw


Is the magic band rumor true? Are they done? It seems silly because they were basically contactless


----------



## yulilin3

MMSM said:


> Is the magic band rumor true? Are they done? It seems silly because they were basically contactless


Not a rumor. It's on their Disney park blog article. 
The complimentary mb given to resort guests is being discontinued for arrivals in 2021
You can use an old mb or buy a new one or use your phone or keys to ther world card


----------



## Miffy

I'm wondering what happens if you get to a park late. I was going to make a reservation for our arrival day (assuming we even keep this December reservation) but because of flight delays, etc., we may not get to the park before 1 p.m., and it looks like the reservation times are between 9 a.m. and 11 a.m. Is there any info about this? It's possible I missed something in the 6,321 posts here!


----------



## MMSM

yulilin3 said:


> Not a rumor. It's on their Disney park blog article.
> The complimentary mb given to resort guests is being discontinued for arrivals in 2021
> You can use an old mb or buy a new one or use your phone or keys to ther world card


Oh good. I misread thinking it meant they were eliminating magic bands. We have some from our april trip that was cancelled and I had already upgraded my daughters band to a design. Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Miffy said:


> I'm wondering what happens if you get to a park late. I was going to make a reservation for our arrival day (assuming we even keep this December reservation) but because of flight delays, etc., we may not get to the park before 1 p.m., and it looks like the reservation times are between 9 a.m. and 11 a.m. Is there any info about this? It's possible I missed something in the 6,321 posts here!


No info on it.  I don't think there will be a problem arriving later,  is just they don't want everyone getting there at the same time
On the rumors thread people are thinking there won't be time slots to arrive,  it's just confusing wording by Disney,  which they are known for


----------



## dachsie

yulilin3 said:


> No info on it.  I don't think there will be a problem arriving later,  is just they don't want everyone getting there at the same time
> On the rumors thread people are thinking there won't be time slots to arrive,*  it's just confusing wording by Disney,*  which they are known for


I called a friend last nite who is going in November to tell her about the changes because she doesn't keep up with any forums.  As I was telling her, I referred to the "confusing wording" as Disney-speak.


----------



## Raven01

I THINK this is a new question.  (May not know the answer)

I have 5 day Park Hopper tickets, already bought, for a 7 day trip in September.

I am booking Monday for September, based on the five days.

We will go next year too.

If I upgrade AFTER I book Park reservations, will it cancel the reservations?  (My gut says no)

If I upgrade after June 22 to a 10 day park pass, can I use the other days next year?  10 day pass is cheaper than 2 five day passes....

No point in upgrading to anything than a seven day single park ticket if I can’t use them next year.


----------



## dachsie

Raven01 said:


> I THINK this is a new question.  (May not know the answer)
> 
> I have 5 day Park Hopper tickets, already bought, for a 7 day trip in September.
> 
> I am booking Monday for September, based on the five days.
> 
> We will go next year too.
> 
> If I upgrade AFTER I book Park reservations, will it cancel the reservations?  (My gut says no)
> 
> If I upgrade after June 22 to a 10 day park pass, can I use the other days next year?  10 day pass is cheaper than 2 five day passes....
> 
> No point in upgrading to anything than a seven day single park ticket if I can’t use them next year.


My thought is no on the 10day.  Disney only extended existing tickets.  They would lose money in that scenario


----------



## dachsie

Does anyone think by December they will bring back extra magic hours?  And do you think they would keep the same days?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

dachsie said:


> Does anyone think by December they will bring back extra magic hours?  And do you think they would keep the same days?



Speculating of course, but I’m going to say no on the EMHs until we get well back on track with normal operations (and by normal operations I mean virus, leisure travel, park ops, life, etc).

Obviously who knows, just seems like they’re going for the long game and it seems likely things with COVID won’t be much different come December, so a lot of these modifications will be around.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Was there anything announced by Disney about how far in advance a Park reservation can be made?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FRANKTSJR said:


> Was there anything announced by Disney about how far in advance a Park reservation can be made?



Through 9/26/2021.


----------



## shoreward

nursejackie said:


> I've just read they are getting rid of complimentary magic bands, and promoting their wonderful improved app technology.  That's all very well for those who have US mobile phone contracts, but for those of us from abroad, we'll have to pay for expensive data roaming to access the app when on the bus or out of wifi range.  Was this planning to happen before COVID-19?  This is the first I've read about it.


A CM told me it is partially related to eliminating touch points.  If you have any existing reservations to stay at a Disney property, MBs can still be ordered this year.  The bands will continue to be available for purchase by anyone.


----------



## PamNC

MMSM said:


> Oh good. I misread thinking it meant they were eliminating magic bands. We have some from our april trip that was cancelled and I had already upgraded my daughters band to a design. Thanks


I think Pete is right about the magic bands - they are not sending out free new ones to save money.


----------



## yulilin3

PamNC said:


> I think Pete is right about the magic bands - they are not sending out free new ones to save money.


it also doesn't hurt the environment , I'm all for it, you don't know how many MB get tossed everyday because people lose them in the parks


----------



## PamNC

yulilin3 said:


> it also doesn't hurt the environment , I'm all for it, you don't know how many MB get tossed everyday because people lose them in the parks


You know what - never thought of that. You are exactly right. I keep all my magic bands, it's like an obsession. But I'd be fine with scanning my phone or using a card.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Through 9/26/2021.


Thanks. Now, the question is about the time window for entering the Park. Difficult to know months in advance what time you would enter a Park.


----------



## Ninabeano

Raven01 said:


> I THINK this is a new question.  (May not know the answer)
> 
> I have 5 day Park Hopper tickets, already bought, for a 7 day trip in September.
> 
> I am booking Monday for September, based on the five days.
> 
> We will go next year too.
> 
> If I upgrade AFTER I book Park reservations, will it cancel the reservations?  (My gut says no)
> 
> If I upgrade after June 22 to a 10 day park pass, can I use the other days next year?  10 day pass is cheaper than 2 five day passes....
> 
> No point in upgrading to anything than a seven day single park ticket if I can’t use them next year.




I have just spoken to a CM who has assured me that the park reservations will be linked to your tickets and not your resort reservation, therefore upgrading resort will not impact any park reservations.


----------



## Toad_Passenger

Simple question.
We have a room only with tickets already linked. Can we reserve Monday, or do we have to wait, since it‘s technically not a package?


----------



## bernina

Toad_Passenger said:


> Simple question.
> We have a room only with tickets already linked. Can we reserve Monday, or do we have to wait, since it‘s technically not a package?



If you have tickets and a Disney Resort stay linked in MDE you should be good to go on Monday.


----------



## Crazyhorse

I'm sorry if I missed it somewhere...but...is there anything official posted by Disney saying absolutely no park hopping until 2021?  It seems like they know it's a big issue and likely want to bring it back asap but on a FB blog, I saw someone saying no until 2021.  TRUE?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Crazyhorse said:


> I'm sorry if I missed it somewhere...but...is there anything official posted by Disney saying absolutely no park hoping until 2021?  It seems like they know it's a big issue and likely want to bring it back asap but on a FB blog, I saw someone saying no until 2021.  TRUE?



All that is officially posted is here:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations



At this time, Guests will be able to select one park per day; visiting more than one park per day will be temporarily unavailable upon the reopening of the theme parks due to attendance limitations.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

@Crazyhorse - also the statement in yesterday’s DPB post:

At this time, guests will be able to select one park per day; visiting more than one park per day will be temporarily unavailable upon the reopening of the theme parks due to attendance limitations. Guests with existing tickets that include the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option have options available to them for ticket modifications and cancellations, and can visit DisneyWorld.com/Updatesfor more information. We hope to bring back the ability to visit more than one park per day soon and will continue to offer these add-ons for 2021 ticket purchases.


----------



## conwaycm103

FRANKTSJR said:


> Thanks. Now, the question is about the time window for entering the Park. Difficult to know months in advance what time you would enter a Park.



It’s looking like you’ll reserve a park for the whole day, at worst a couple hours past opening.


----------



## Crazyhorse

GADisneyDad14 said:


> @Crazyhorse - also the statement in yesterday’s DPB post:
> 
> At this time, guests will be able to select one park per day; visiting more than one park per day will be temporarily unavailable upon the reopening of the theme parks due to attendance limitations. Guests with existing tickets that include the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option have options available to them for ticket modifications and cancellations, and can visit DisneyWorld.com/Updatesfor more information. We hope to bring back the ability to visit more than one park per day soon and will continue to offer these add-ons for 2021 ticket purchases.


Yes, I've read all of this.  As mentioned, someone on a Disney FB blog said NO Park hopping until 2021.  I'm hoping it's not true...because the current posted info seems to indicate that they want to bring it back asap.   So at this time, I'm gonna assume the FB blog is incorrect.   How....unusual.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Crazyhorse said:


> Yes, I've read all of this.  As mentioned, someone on a Disney FB blog said NO Park hopping until 2021.  I'm hoping it's not true...because this posted info seems to indicate that they want to bring it back asap.   So at this time, I'm gonna assume the FB blog is incorrect.   How....unusual.



I’m sure the folks on the rumors board can tell you the latest rumors, I can’t help you there (sorry).  But for me, I’m going to go with what Disney says and not a FB post. 

Putting aside the need to manage park capacity (the more important goal at the moment), longer term, park hopping tickets are a cash cow so I am ‘assuming’ Disney would want to get that back in business as soon as reasonably possible, while still maintaining appropriate capacity needs in place at the time.


----------



## Ninabeano

Crazyhorse said:


> I'm sorry if I missed it somewhere...but...is there anything official posted by Disney saying absolutely no park hopping until 2021?  It seems like they know it's a big issue and likely want to bring it back asap but on a FB blog, I saw someone saying no until 2021.  TRUE?


It stated in the email from Disney "select ticket options, such as Park Hopper, MAY not be available" which indicates to me that they would like this back ups and running asap


----------



## Eastern

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m just now getting caught up.  Perhaps this is obvious and I’m being dense, but what exactly is the reason for the park reservation system opening now for folks so far out (9/26/21)?   I knew it would be around for awhile/forever, but figured there would be a smaller window out for the moment.  What am I missing?  Disney just ripping off the band aid and getting everyone up and running on this new setup?



The only thing I can imagine is that they believe their system will not be overwhelmed by the amount of people who are eligible to participate at that time. It's going to be exciting


----------



## crazymomof4

conwaycm103 said:


> I was thinking it might be DPP for Disney Park Pass.


"You use the DPRS to get your DPPs and this has to be done before you get your ADRs and make sure everything shows up on MDE!"

    (Poor newbies in 2020  & 2021)


----------



## osufeth24

Ya it would be silly to not bring back park hoping when things start getting better at some point


----------



## Sandisw

LCoulter said:


> i am unclear about how far out from your trip that you can make park reservation.  Does anyone know?  We have April 2021 trip booked.



It is being shared by a few people...I was told this too...that Monday is only for 2020 and will not be open for 2021 trips yet.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Perhaps this is obvious and I’m being dense, but what exactly is the reason for the park reservation system opening now for folks so far out (9/26/21)?   I knew it would be around for awhile/forever, but figured there would be a smaller window out for the moment.


I think they assume the system will crash a lot between 6/22-6/28 at each of their new reservation windows. But after that, booking reservations should be smooth sailing, since they will be happening piecemail as people finalize plans and such. 



yulilin3 said:


> maybe they're taking the DEO (Fl unemployment site) approach. Expect for it to crash so people don't keep filing for their money


Rather than having the system keep getting overwhelmed and crashing at whatever intervals they could have picked, they just crash hard for a few select days. There's no way to avoid it, really, so they've accepted it and hope it'll be ironed out combined with not having that crush of demand after 6/29.



wilkydelts said:


> Tech/Crash issues aside because that is a different situation, am I the only one who isn’t very worried about Monday. Each individual is only completing with people who have resorts reservations and tickets for the exact same days you are staying. Since AP only people and other groups are excluded seems like they people booking on Monday 6/22 really isn’t that large and that’s assuming everyone knows they have to do this.


Hopefully this is also the case. I plan to try late on Mon 6/22 or early on 6/23, hopefully in the eye of the storm... I am pretty flexible at this point and not aiming for a popular date.


----------



## vinotinto

Ninabeano said:


> I have just spoken to a CM who has assured me that the park reservations will be linked to your tickets and not your resort reservation, therefore upgrading resort will not impact any park reservations.


I'm not clear on what happens if you need to change the ticket media to enter the parks and you've already made reservations.  There are lots of reasons why someone may make a reservation with a ticket or an AP voucher, and then decide later to purchase an AP or other ticket. Is it tied to *a* specific ticket or to your MDE profile? Is it the case that as long as you have a valid ticket media in your profile, you can make reservations and then enter the park?


----------



## vinotinto

RhodyKP said:


> Since the world has been turned on its head, maybe we now live in a world where Disney IT can handle anything?


LOL!


----------



## vinotinto

So many questions. I assume we'll be able to change park days, based on availability? And if we need to select a time, we can also modify it, especially if hours change?


----------



## kylenne

Sandisw said:


> It is being shared by a few people...I was told this too...that Monday is only for 2020 and will not be open for 2021 trips yet.



I heard this from my TA this morning as well.


----------



## bach63

Sandisw said:


> It is being shared by a few people...I was told this too...that Monday is only for 2020 and will not be open for 2021 trips yet.


If that is the case, it would be beneficial to all involved if Disney would clarify that before Monday.


----------



## IluvMGM

vinotinto said:


> I'm not clear on what happens if you need to change the ticket media to enter the parks and you've already made reservations.  There are lots of reasons why someone may make a reservation with a ticket or an AP voucher, and then decide later to purchase an AP or other ticket. Is it tied to *a* specific ticket or to your MDE profile? Is it the case that as long as you have a valid ticket media in your profile, you can make reservations and then enter the park?




I was told that I was fine to make park reservations on Monday with my park hoppers and then calling at a later time to switch to regular tickets. It would not mess up the reservations I already made.


----------



## csmom

I have a stay booked for April 2021 with rented DVC points. I have not yet purchased tickets. I assume I need to wait until 6/28 to purchase tickets and make park reservations? I can't call and purchase tickets on 6/24 as my reservation is a DVC reservation and can't be made into a package?


----------



## DaveNan

csmom said:


> I have a stay booked for April 2021 with rented DVC points. I have not yet purchased tickets. I assume I need to wait until 6/28 to purchase tickets and make park reservations? I can't call and purchase tickets on 6/24 as my reservation is a DVC reservation and can't be made into a package?


I talk to DVC MS this am.  They stated you would not be able to add tickets on the 24th, that was only converting a cash hotel reservation into a package.  But I am not even sure you are good on the 28th.  Buying new stand alone tickets in available "later this summer".


----------



## csmom

DaveNan said:


> I talk to DVC MS this am.  They stated you would not be able to add tickets on the 24th, that was only converting a cash hotel reservation into a package.  But I am not even sure you are good on the 28th.  Buying new stand alone tickets in available "later this summer".


On the website it says "By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues.". I took this to mean 2021 packages and stand alone tickets would be available to purchase on 6/28.


----------



## Rachel77

shoreward said:


> A CM told me it is partially related to eliminating touch points.  If you have any existing reservations to stay at a Disney property, MBs can still be ordered this year.  The bands will continue to be available for purchase by anyone.


 I wonder if they will be getting rid of the biometric scan too. I would love that!  My poor little girl can never remember which finger to use lol.


----------



## SJSloan

wilkydelts said:


> Tech/Crash issues aside because that is a different situation, am I the only one who isn’t very worried about Monday. Each individual is only completing with people who have resorts reservations and tickets for the exact same days you are staying. Since AP only people and other groups are excluded seems like they people booking on Monday 6/22 really isn’t that large and that’s assuming everyone knows they have to do this.
> 
> I also agree with @GADisneyDad14 that I think people are overestimating the demand and view these boards as a whole not a small  slice of the population



This is a very good point and I hadn’t thought about that. Most 2021 people don’t have tickets yet and they (or their TA’s) will need to call and add them before they can reserve park days.

And since on Monday all others have to have a resort reservation it may not be any more traffic than a normal ADR or FastPass day. This eases my mind some.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Phew, finally caught up with all the craziness.  Here's my confusion.  The official information says that if I decide to keep my current AP that a month will be added to the pass and will automatically show up in October.  Problem is, our passes expire 9/5.  So will our extension be until 10/5?

We have an offsite trip scheduled for 9/13-9/19.  If our current APs are going to cover that trip we might still take a chance and go even with only being able to reserve 3 park days.  If we are going to have to use our AP renewal vouchers (already in our account) for this trip I might not bother going at this point and just upgrade the vouchers to new passes before our next trip. (whenever that ends up being)


----------



## gatorlisa

There's a new DPB post with some somewhat vague info about available attractions for the reopening. It mentions a few specific attractions in each park, but doesn't provide a full list of what will be available. Can't help but wonder about the things that are not mentioned, in particular Splash Mountain and Kali River Rapids. 
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-reopening-of-walt-disney-world-theme-parks/


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> it also doesn't hurt the environment , I'm all for it, you don't know how many MB get tossed everyday because people lose them in the parks



Do we know how the RFID for photo pass works with the KTTW cards? I didn't think they had the chip. Will the phone pick it up? I always make sure we have 1 new MB with us on rides to the AP PP photos. We have limited edition bands that we normally wear, but at some point, the batteries will die in those, and they will only work for park entry, room, and FP.



DaveNan said:


> I talk to DVC MS this am.  They stated you would not be able to add tickets on the 24th, that was only converting a cash hotel reservation into a package.  But I am not even sure you are good on the 28th.  Buying new stand alone tickets in available "later this summer".



"By June 28, *all Guests* will be able to *purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets* and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets."

My understanding of this is that on June 28th, everyone can make hotel reservations, purchase tickets, and make park reservations for 2021 stays. The package part is interesting. Hopefully, they will allow room only hotel reservations and separate tickets. Otherwise, you have to buy a ticketless package if you don't want tickets tied to a package. I think/am hoping they are saying package to try to make people think they have to get packages. I am curious how far into 2021 they will be going, maybe only up to the September date.


----------



## JETSDAD

gatorlisa said:


> There's a new DPB post with some somewhat vague info about available attractions for the reopening. It mentions a few specific attractions in each park, but doesn't provide a full list of what will be available. Can't help but wonder about the things that are not mentioned, in particular Splash Mountain and Kali River Rapids.
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-reopening-of-walt-disney-world-theme-parks/


The full lists are available on MDE.


----------



## soniam

gatorlisa said:


> There's a new DPB post with some somewhat vague info about available attractions for the reopening. It mentions a few specific attractions in each park, but doesn't provide a full list of what will be available. Can't help but wonder about the things that are not mentioned, in particular Splash Mountain and Kali River Rapids.
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-reopening-of-walt-disney-world-theme-parks/



That list isn't remotely comprehensive. I think they are just listing things that they know people like. It wasn't even really a list. Kali and Splash could be closed though. They often close Kali due to low crowds. Splash might be closed while they consider if it should be remade and due to low crowds.


----------



## JETSDAD

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/experience-updates/parks/


----------



## going/again

FRANKTSJR said:


> Thanks. Now, the question is about the time window for entering the Park. Difficult to know months in advance what time you would enter a Park.


What if your late due to Disney transportation issues,  will they still let you in ?


----------



## JETSDAD

soniam said:


> That list isn't remotely comprehensive. I think they are just listing things that they know people like. It wasn't even really a list. Kali and Splash could be closed though. They often close Kali due to low crowds. Splash might be closed while they consider if it should be remade and due to low crowds.


Kali and Splash are both going to be open.


----------



## soniam

JETSDAD said:


> The full lists are available on MDE.



Aaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!! COP, Tiki, Sorcerers, Riverboat, and Railroad are closed!!!! I guess I could see Tiki and COP, and possibly Sorcerers. But the riverboat and the railroad. Maybe the railroad is due to the construction still. However, the riverboat is outside. They are willing to cram people onto a tiny Tom Sawyer raft but not onto the giant riverboat!! My son is going to be heartbroken. Heck, I'm heartbroken. I have never missed some of these on my trips. Luckily, I have planned to bring some card games to play in the room in case we start twiddling our thumbs.


----------



## JETSDAD

soniam said:


> Aaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!! COP, Tiki, Sorcerers, Riverboat, and Railroad are closed!!!! I guess I could see Tiki and COP, and possibly Sorcerers. But the riverboat and the railroad. Maybe the railroad is due to the construction still. However, the riverboat is outside. They are willing to cram people onto a tiny Tom Sawyer raft but not onto the giant riverboat!! My son is going to be heartbroken. Heck, I'm heartbroken. I have never missed some of these on my trips. Luckily, I have planned to bring some card games to play in the room in case we start twiddling our thumbs.


COP and Tiki are both listed as open (bottom of the list)


----------



## vinotinto

IluvMGM said:


> I was told that I was fine to make park reservations on Monday with my park hoppers and then calling at a later time to switch to regular tickets. It would not mess up the reservations I already made.


That's a different question because your ticket for the reservation is being modified, probably as part of the same package tickets. But, what if you decide to make reservations with your package tickets, but then decide to purchase APs and drop the package tickets (for example, if you decide to add a trip and want to make reservations for more than one trip)? Or you make reservations with non-expiring tickets and then you decide when they reopen sales that you want to purchase other tickets and save the non-expiring tickets? So, my question is, is your reservation tied to *a* ticket or to your profile?


----------



## soniam

JETSDAD said:


> COP and Tiki are both listed as open (bottom of the list)



I don't see any attractions on the link you listed. When I go to MDE and look at the attractions for the park for 7/13, COP and Tiki don't have a schedule, which usually indicates that they are closed. To which list are you referring?


----------



## JETSDAD

soniam said:


> I don't see any attractions on the link you listed. When I go to MDE and look at the attractions for the park for 7/13, COP and Tiki don't have a schedule, which usually indicates that they are closed. To which list are you referring?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/experience-updates/parks/


----------



## soniam

JETSDAD said:


> COP and Tiki are both listed as open (bottom of the list)



I finally found it. Whew!!! Thanks


----------



## SamFaniam

JETSDAD said:


> COP and Tiki are both listed as open (bottom of the list)



I will feel much better about all these changes if I can just enjoy a Dole whip while watching the Tikis.


----------



## soniam

SamFaniam said:


> I will feel much better about all these changes if I can just enjoy a Dole whip while watching the Tikis.



Yes, it will make it all right with the world for sure.


----------



## PPFlight75

soniam said:


> Aaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!! COP, Tiki, Sorcerers, Riverboat, and Railroad are closed!!!! I guess I could see Tiki and COP, and possibly Sorcerers. But the riverboat and the railroad. Maybe the railroad is due to the construction still. However, the riverboat is outside. They are willing to cram people onto a tiny Tom Sawyer raft but not onto the giant riverboat!! My son is going to be heartbroken. Heck, I'm heartbroken. I have never missed some of these on my trips. Luckily, I have planned to bring some card games to play in the room in case we start twiddling our thumbs.


The link that JETSDAD posted shows COP, Riverboat and Tiki open.


----------



## BonnieBea

If I make park reservations Monday- have resort reservations and aps and the person I am going with gets sick and cannot go, can I switch the name. I know it's not a problem on my resort reservation but I have another friend with an ap who could go. I guess the question is- is the park reservation firmly linked to one ticket or can it be transferred.


----------



## katyringo

Would someone clarify for me:

we have a  resort hotel and tickets. We have been debating add a day to our tickets. Stay for this October 


do I fall in the June 28th I could potentially add that day or “later this summer”?

Not a deal breaker, but we only have 3 days and we were gonna add a hopper to get to see all 4 parks. Now debating adding a 4th day ticket and changing our flights to leave late on our last day so we can see the 4th park before we fly home.


----------



## kylenne

Rachel77 said:


> I wonder if they will be getting rid of the biometric scan too. I would love that!  My poor little girl can never remember which finger to use lol.



I hope they do. My gf's medication causes her hand tremors as a side effect and it always takes us a while (sometimes with people getting testy behind us, which only makes it worse!). More often than not a CM has to come with the ipad.


----------



## Malestrom Troll

Would this mask be too much? I think it would qualify as a face covering.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Malestrom Troll said:


> Would this mask be too much? I think it would qualify as a face covering.


Covers mouth and nose... Check
Ear straps or loops... Check


----------



## Marthasor

soniam said:


> Do we know how the RFID for photo pass works with the KTTW cards? I didn't think they had the chip. Will the phone pick it up? I always make sure we have 1 new MB with us on rides to the AP PP photos. We have limited edition bands that we normally wear, but at some point, the batteries will die in those, and they will only work for park entry, room, and FP.
> 
> 
> 
> "By June 28, *all Guests* will be able to *purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets* and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets."
> 
> My understanding of this is that on June 28th, everyone can make hotel reservations, purchase tickets, and make park reservations for 2021 stays. The package part is interesting. Hopefully, they will allow room only hotel reservations and separate tickets. *Otherwise, you have to buy a ticketless package if you don't want tickets tied to a package.* I think/am hoping they are saying package to try to make people think they have to get packages. I am curious how far into 2021 they will be going, maybe only up to the September date.



Since the dining plan is no longer available, it would appear the "ticketless package" (room and dining), does not exist currently.  If someone wants a room-only and needs it to qualify as a "package" they could try to ask for a "Basic Package" which is a room-only under package terms and conditions.  I'm hoping that is the work-around if they are not allowing room-only reservations.  It remains to be seen if Disney is really going to make people purchase room and ticket "packages" in order to make park reservations.  I'm hoping the answer is no as there are so many people with AP's or stand-alone tickets that have been extended into 2021 who simply only need a room.  I would think they would want to encourage those people to book a room on-property.  By only offering packages with tickets or stand-alone tickets, it's almost an invitation for those who already have tickets to book off-site if they don't have a WDW resort booking option.


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Do we know how the RFID for photo pass works with the KTTW cards? I didn't think they had the chip. Will the phone pick it up? I always make sure we have 1 new MB with us on rides to the AP PP photos. We have limited edition bands that we normally wear, but at some point, the batteries will die in those, and they will only work for park entry, room, and FP.
> 
> 
> 
> "By June 28, *all Guests* will be able to *purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets* and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets."
> 
> My understanding of this is that on June 28th, everyone can make hotel reservations, purchase tickets, and make park reservations for 2021 stays. The package part is interesting. Hopefully, they will allow room only hotel reservations and separate tickets. Otherwise, you have to buy a ticketless package if you don't want tickets tied to a package. I think/am hoping they are saying package to try to make people think they have to get packages. I am curious how far into 2021 they will be going, maybe only up to the September date.


I am not sure about photopass,  but i know i can use muy ap card to scan for photos


----------



## BonnieBea

BonnieBea said:


> If I make park reservations Monday- have resort reservations and aps and the person I am going with gets sick and cannot go, can I switch the name. I know it's not a problem on my resort reservation but I have another friend with an ap who could go. I guess the question is- is the park reservation firmly linked to one ticket or can it be transferred.


I mean they skip the whole trip- they can't get time off work,  can't get on the plane, etc.


----------



## smidgy

On Disney’s website. Under: Introducing the Disney park pass system:  it lists 4 steps.   Under step 3: Select a date and park: it says to select a date, a theme park and a TIME?   We have to say now what time we will be there?   Will we have a limited time?!  Not the whole day? Can’t we leave for a break and return to the same park?


----------



## Ecomommy09

Rumor mill says you can come and go. This may or may not be a thing, yada yada. 

I think we will see on Monday.


----------



## nursejackie

CAPSLOCK said:


> Covers mouth and nose... Check
> Ear straps or loops... Check


Scare all the little children....Check!


----------



## GirlDreamer

I hate hate having to reserve a park in advance as I usually decide on the day or day before what I want to do. I also never rope drop and go when I feel like it, so I hope I don't have to choose a time and stick to it. If they're flexible and I can reserve for a 10am entry, but I'm allowed to arrive later, I can deal with that.


----------



## Ecomommy09

nursejackie said:


> Scare all the little children....Check!



You mean other adults.  Kids take all this mask stuff in stride. The littles won’t even give this scary mask a second glance.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274396133549359106


----------



## JETSDAD

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274396133549359106


This makes sense especially if they do stagger park entry. If you were to not be able to get the earlier arrival times it may be tough to get on RotR.


----------



## DanielNYC

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274396133549359106



Have to say that this is fantastic news if true.  Planning on a first visit to SWGE in August and was not looking forward to figuring out YET ANOTHER stressful element such as boarding groups.  Hallelujah baby!


----------



## AmishGuy91

DanielNYC said:


> Have to say that this is fantastic news if true.  Planning on a first visit to SWGE in August and was not looking forward to figuring out YET ANOTHER stressful element such as boarding groups.  Hallelujah baby!



Not sure standby only line for RotR is less stressful, esp considering its reliability


----------



## CAPSLOCK

I actually would prefer the VQ for RotR, over a long standby line.


----------



## DanielNYC

AmishGuy91 said:


> Not sure standby only line for RotR is less stressful, esp considering its reliability



Wasn't aware that the attraction was breaking down a lot.  Regardless, if all I have to do is show up as early as possible and get on line then that works just fine for me.


----------



## Eastern

GirlDreamer said:


> I hate hate having to reserve a park in advance as I usually decide on the day or day before what I want to do. I also never rope drop and go when I feel like it, so I hope I don't have to choose a time and stick to it. If they're flexible and I can reserve for a 10am entry, but I'm allowed to arrive later, I can deal with that.


I'm guessing the times are to provide a staggered entry rather than everyone showing up early. We will see Monday.


----------



## Toolulu22

Eastern said:


> I'm guessing the times are to provide a staggered entry rather than everyone showing up early. We will see Monday.


Yup, maybe its for social distancing at entry.  They may be trying to avoid long lines first thing in the morning.


----------



## Eastern

I don't think anyone knows yet. I would think that park entry is linked to your magicband like a FP.


----------



## PSN

I'm not sure what to do  - we have reservations for Port Orleans July 8-11.  They have not been canceled yet by Disney but we cannot modify the reservation.  We want to reschedule the trip for August.  Should we wait for cancellation from Disney and then modify? can we make a park reservation for August if our hotel reservation is still in July?


----------



## trishadono

PSN said:


> I'm not sure what to do  - we have reservations for Port Orleans July 8-11.  They have not been canceled yet by Disney but we cannot modify the reservation.  We want to reschedule the trip for August.  Should we wait for cancellation from Disney and then modify? can we make a park reservation for August if our hotel reservation is still in July?


You can call now for all reservations from now to check out 7/11. You will pay more for the new room at rack rate but you’ll have a room then decide later if keep or cancel. 

Good luck!


----------



## yulilin3

Ok everyone I just merged 3 threads together with the similar subject of what attractions and entertainment will be open
The reason for merging is that we may have an answer to your questions but because there are 3 different threads you might not get said answer
So in the future please scan or use the search button to see if a certain topic already has an open thread, thank you


----------



## tinkerbell1991

soniam said:


> Aaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!! COP, Tiki, Sorcerers, Riverboat, and Railroad are closed!!!! I guess I could see Tiki and COP, and possibly Sorcerers. But the riverboat and the railroad. Maybe the railroad is due to the construction still. However, the riverboat is outside. They are willing to cram people onto a tiny Tom Sawyer raft but not onto the giant riverboat!! My son is going to be heartbroken. Heck, I'm heartbroken. I have never missed some of these on my trips. Luckily, I have planned to bring some card games to play in the room in case we start twiddling our thumbs.


Sorcerers is open but you definitely have me a scare (and a slight tear may have appeared in my eyes) haha


----------



## Ninabeano

Sandisw said:


> It is being shared by a few people...I was told this too...that Monday is only for 2020 and will not be open for 2021 trips yet.



It appears that we will be able to make park reservations up until 26th September 2021


----------



## yulilin3

soniam said:


> Aaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!! COP, Tiki, Sorcerers, Riverboat, and Railroad are closed!!!! I guess I could see Tiki and COP, and possibly Sorcerers. But the riverboat and the railroad. Maybe the railroad is due to the construction still. However, the riverboat is outside. They are willing to cram people onto a tiny Tom Sawyer raft but not onto the giant riverboat!! My son is going to be heartbroken. Heck, I'm heartbroken. I have never missed some of these on my trips. Luckily, I have planned to bring some card games to play in the room in case we start twiddling our thumbs.


not sure if anyone already answered just got back home
The train is staying closed until Tronstruction is over, so next year


----------



## Sandisw

Ninabeano said:


> It appears that we will be able to make park reservations up until 26th September 2021



Yes, and it appears the plan from yesterday to start with just 2020 so we would not see an overloaded system has been changed to everyone.


----------



## brockash

JETSDAD said:


> The full lists are available on MDE.


Ehhh...that's assuming it's accurate; which notoriously it's not.  It's still showing water parks are opening.


----------



## JETSDAD

brockash said:


> Ehhh...that's assuming it's accurate; which notoriously it's not.  It's still showing water parks are opening.


They put out lists of specifically what was going to be open for the parks re-opening....not changing around of existing lists/schedules/openings.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got home so sorry if these have already been answered




Rachel77 said:


> I wonder if they will be getting rid of the biometric scan too. I would love that!  My poor little girl can never remember which finger to use lol.


Universal is NOT using biometrics but asking to see an ID


going/again said:


> What if your late due to Disney transportation issues,  will they still let you in ?


No problems if you're late, but word has it that it won't be a firm arrival time given, wait and see until Monday



BonnieBea said:


> If I make park reservations Monday- have resort reservations and aps and the person I am going with gets sick and cannot go, can I switch the name. I know it's not a problem on my resort reservation but I have another friend with an ap who could go. I guess the question is- is the park reservation firmly linked to one ticket or can it be transferred.





BonnieBea said:


> I mean they skip the whole trip- they can't get time off work,  can't get on the plane, etc.


the reservation is linked directly to the people with tickets. Is your other friend (potentially going) on your reservation? you could get park reservations for everyone and then cancel the one if they can't go


CAPSLOCK said:


> I actually would prefer the VQ for RotR, over a long standby line.


same


brockash said:


> Ehhh...that's assuming it's accurate; which notoriously it's not.  It's still showing water parks are opening.


Yeah, I'm not sure what's happening to water parks but the rest of MDE is correct as far as I can tell


----------



## yulilin3

By the way my DD (part timer who actually gets her one year pin July 24) got called back to Galaxy's edge operations, she's very happy


----------



## SMRT-1

brockash said:


> Ehhh...that's assuming it's accurate; which notoriously it's not.  It's still showing water parks are opening.


Go to: 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/
scroll down to "Attractions and Entertainment" under each park picture, there's a "Read More" link that opens a list for that park that specifically lists what will be open. That's clearly a different (and more reliable) thing than simply checking the attractions list in MDE.


----------



## donp

We are APs and staying at AKL for three nights in August. We have a reservation the last night of our stay at the Disney Springs Holiday Inn, an “official” Disney Springs hotel. I am assuming that I will NOT be able to schedule a park the day of the Holiday Inn stay this Monday since it is not something that could be connected on MDE and not a true Disney Resort, correct? Secondly, since I have three days that will be reserved on my resort stay trip, will that also mean I would not be able to reserve a park that Holiday Inn day during the AP booking window because of the three day rule? I am just not sure if my resort stay park reservations are “counting” in that three-day reservation rule for APs . . .


----------



## yulilin3

donp said:


> We are APs and staying at AKL for three nights in August. We have a reservation the last night of our stay at the Disney Springs Holiday Inn, an “official” Disney Springs hotel. I am assuming that I will NOT be able to schedule a park the day of the Holiday Inn stay this Monday since it is not something that could be connected on MDE and not a true Disney Resort, correct? Secondly, since I have three days that will be reserved on my resort stay trip, will that also mean I would not be able to reserve a park that Holiday Inn day during the AP booking window because of the three day rule? I am just not sure if my resort stay park reservations are “counting” in that three-day reservation rule for APs . . .


another excellent question, not the first or last on this, let us know Monday  
seriously Disney was not clear about this only that you can book entire length of stay or 3 days without a resort stay


----------



## Kimrlav

Hi Everyone,

I was reviewing the steps to make theme park reservations and noticed that the process, included the selection of a time to visit the park.  So, you will need to select the date, the park, and time to enter the park. Does anyone have information or insight into the times that will be available? Is Disney going to clear out the parks at different times of the day and only give guests a few hours per day in a park?  For example, morning slots are from 9am to 11 am / afternoon slots from 12:30 - 3:30 pm/ evening slots from 5pm - closing, etc.

I will see with everyone else on Monday morning and then decide if it worth a trip to see the Mouse this year.


----------



## Fishteacher

I had that same question.


----------



## yulilin3

Kimrlav said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was reviewing the steps to make theme park reservations and noticed that the process, included the selection of a time to visit the park.  So, you will need to select the date, the park, and time to enter the park. Does anyone have information or insight into the times that will be available? Is Disney going to clear out the parks at different times of the day and only give guests a few hours per day in a park?  For example, morning slots are from 9am to 11 am / afternoon slots from 12:30 - 3:30 pm/ evening slots from 5pm - closing, etc.
> 
> I will see with everyone else on Monday morning and then decide if it worth a trip to see the Mouse this year.


merged you to the existing thread
As of now we have gotten different reports
One from the leaked image if the system seems to show you pick park entry time, so you can pick to enter at 9am r 9:30am or 10am. From the leaked image it seems that the latest time to enter is 2 hours after that specific park's opening time then you can stay as long as you want or come and go to the same park
Another couple of posters have asked CM and they have been told this "pick a time" is just seeing the park hours and it has nothing to do with actually picking a time
To me it makes most sense to try and scatter people arriving at the parks so not everyone shows up at rope drop
but no one really knows and we will find out Monday


----------



## Sandisw

Kimrlav said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was reviewing the steps to make theme park reservations and noticed that the process, included the selection of a time to visit the park.  So, you will need to select the date, the park, and time to enter the park. Does anyone have information or insight into the times that will be available? Is Disney going to clear out the parks at different times of the day and only give guests a few hours per day in a park?  For example, morning slots are from 9am to 11 am / afternoon slots from 12:30 - 3:30 pm/ evening slots from 5pm - closing, etc.
> 
> I will see with everyone else on Monday morning and then decide if it worth a trip to see the Mouse this year.



The time to choose for WDW will be the park hours, not a specific time to enter..at least that is the information I have.


----------



## RhodyKP

I have an update for those who rented DVC points and don't yet have park tickets (and I think this is inconsistent with information at least one other person posted here since yesterday):
I just used the chat function to ask questions about my January 2021 reservation, which was made by a disboards.com DVC member I rented points from. According to the CM I chatted with (and I took screen shots), I fall into the category of people who have a 2021 "resort only" reservation but no park tickets yet, meaning I'll be able to both buy tickets and make park reservations starting 6/24. I asked him what would happen if we pushed our trip back further into 2021, and he said I would have to cancel the park reservations and rebook. If the tickets I needed for the hypothetical later-in-2021 trip were more expensive than the original ones (because of a more expensive "season" like April), I would just have to pay the difference.

I gotta say I don't love having to spend another $5k or so (there are 10 of us) of non-refundable money this far in advance. I may just hold off and wait and see how things go. If Disney still needs to manage capacity in January, and the experience is still limited in terms of no parades, fireworks, and the million other things they've cancelled, chances are much better than 50% that we would try push our trip back anyway.


----------



## dachsie

yulilin3 said:


> merged you to the existing thread
> As of now we have gotten different reports
> One from the leaked image if the system seems to show you pick park entry time, so you can pick to enter at 9am r 9:30am or 10am. From the leaked image it seems that the latest time to enter is 2 hours after that specific park's opening time then you can stay as long as you want or come and go to the same park
> Another couple of posters have asked CM and they have been told this "pick a time" is just seeing the park hours and it has nothing to do with actually picking a time
> To me it makes most sense to try and scatter people arriving at the parks so not everyone shows up at rope drop
> but no one really knows and we will find out Monday


The only issue I see is that you will still have people flooding the area at rope drop, even if they are the 9:30 entry because they will want to be first to get in.  Not sure This was well thought out on their part


----------



## yulilin3

A health acknowledge square has been added on mde app, at least on my end


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> A health acknowledge square has been added on mde app, at least on my end
> View attachment 502532



Just noticed that a hour ago.


----------



## ALDSMD

Hello all!  Should I be concerned if I didn't get the email saying I can book a park on the 22nd?  I have a resort reservation and tickets in MDE.    Has anyone from the Tri-state area received the letter?

Thank you!


----------



## FRANKTSJR

I have to work Monday morning- can't work, got more important things to do- Hah


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

ALDSMD said:


> Hello all!  Should I be concerned if I didn't get the email saying I can book a park on the 22nd?  I have a resort reservation and tickets in MDE.    Has anyone from the Tri-state area received the letter?
> 
> Thank you!


I live in Fl and no email....have reservation and tickets In MDE. I gave up on worry....will see how it goes on Monday.


----------



## Katie Dawn

ALDSMD said:


> Hello all!  Should I be concerned if I didn't get the email saying I can book a park on the 22nd?  I have a resort reservation and tickets in MDE.    Has anyone from the Tri-state area received the letter?
> 
> Thank you!



I haven't either and have decided not to worry partly because there are people who HAVE gotten the email that don't have tickets or resort reservations or anything... which means the computer program that decides who gets an email isn't exactly working perfectly...


----------



## pooki1

I posted this on the May 2021 thread was hoping for input here as well?





pooki1 said:


> So here’s my deal, I’m currently booked for July 14-21st, 2020 with a 10 day park hopper plus and Pop century room, due to travel restrictions in my state, I’ve been waiting to modify my trip and move to May 21-June 1st, 2021. I called last night and the CM said call back later but wouldn’t say when ?the 24th ?Maybe?


----------



## bernina

Do we have any news on Disney boat transportation from the resorts?


----------



## yulilin3

pooki1 said:


> I posted this on the May 2021 thread was hoping for input here as well?


They start booking 2021 by the end of the month so i would think you'll be able to modify then


----------



## yulilin3

bernina said:


> Do we have any news on Disney boat transportation from the resorts?


No. Only info tha bus and monorail will be operating and the friendship boats inside epcot


----------



## SMRT-1

I got an email from Costco Travel re: the DPPS. Most of it's the same type of general info about the system that we've already heard from Disney (park reservations now required, ticket doesn't guarantee entry, etc.), but there were a couple of things that seemed more definite that what Disney has said:

*"As a guest of a Disney Hotel the reservation system for existing tickets will open on June 22, 2020."*

Since our dates are for early December, this appears to reinforce the idea that the DPPS will open on Monday for everyone with resort reservations and tickets for arrival dates at least through the end 2020 (and not a rolling window). We're staying at the Swan, so this also seems to confirm that for the purposes of the DPPS, Swalphin does count as a "Disney Resort"

The email also had some details about our Park Hoppers:

*"For Existing Park Hopper or Park Hopper Plus Ticket Holders: Due to new capacity requirements Disney is discontinuing Park Hopper/Park Hopper Plus tickets for the remainder of 2020.

You will have the option to

1. Keep the tickets active and use them at later date in 2021.

2. Keep the tickets on the booking until the WDW stop sell is lifted when we can then cancel and book new tickets without the Park Hopper option."*


----------



## bernina

yulilin3 said:


> No. Only info tha bus and monorail will be operating and the friendship boats inside epcot



Thank you. That's actually good news about the friendship boats. If they can make those work I would think the resort boats are possible. We changed our resort from SSR to BRV so hoping we can boat to MK. If not we have a car.


----------



## CarolynFH

RhodyKP said:


> I have an update for those who rented DVC points and don't yet have park tickets (and I think this is inconsistent with information at least one other person posted here since yesterday):
> I just used the chat function to ask questions about my January 2021 reservation, which was made by a disboards.com DVC member I rented points from. According to the CM I chatted with (and I took screen shots), I fall into the category of people who have a 2021 "resort only" reservation but no park tickets yet, meaning I'll be able to both buy tickets and make park reservations starting 6/24. I asked him what would happen if we pushed our trip back further into 2021, and he said I would have to cancel the park reservations and rebook. If the tickets I needed for the hypothetical later-in-2021 trip were more expensive than the original ones (because of a more expensive "season" like April), I would just have to pay the difference.
> 
> I gotta say I don't love having to spend another $5k or so (there are 10 of us) of non-refundable money this far in advance. I may just hold off and wait and see how things go. If Disney still needs to manage capacity in January, and the experience is still limited in terms of no parades, fireworks, and the million other things they've cancelled, chances are much better than 50% that we would try push our trip back anyway.


We're kinda with you.  We have DVC reservations for December; some of us have tickets, some don't.  I'm going to wait and see how things work out once the park reservation system goes live.  I hope that if those of us with tickets make reservations sooner that we'll be able to add the others later after they buy their tickets, without a lot of hassle.  But who knows what Disney will do!


----------



## Sbunit

pooki1 said:


> I posted this on the May 2021 thread was hoping for input here as well?



I called earlier regarding my May 2021 trip and was told to call June 28 to add park tickets to my room.  Hope this helps


----------



## jlwise

If I make park reservations on Monday for our trip next year, but then I decide to change my tickets by adding a park day (when I’m able to do so on Wednesday), would I lose my days and have to start over? I wouldn’t be changing my number of nights for our resort, but with only one park per day, we want an extra day to visit another park again. Thank in advance!


----------



## sailored

With this new reservation system. 

Right now, Person A and Person B are going on the trip. Person B is no longer able to go because of a military travel ban. Person C will be taking their place and the ticket for B will be reassigned to C. Do you think they would be able to take over Bs spot on the park reservation?


----------



## wilkydelts

@sailored   There is no answer from people here only Disney can have an answer to that


----------



## Newbie500

ALDSMD said:


> Hello all!  Should I be concerned if I didn't get the email saying I can book a park on the 22nd?  I have a resort reservation and tickets in MDE.    Has anyone from the Tri-state area received the letter?
> 
> Thank you!



I'm in CT.  So many emails to wade through but I did get one from Disney Destinations yesterday at 3:23 pm informing me that because I'm an existing ticket holder with a Disney resort reservation they're giving me access to the Disney Park Pass System beginning June 22.


----------



## wn01aa

sailored said:


> With this new reservation system.
> 
> Right now, Person A and Person B are going on the trip. Person B is no longer able to go because of a military travel ban. Person C will be taking their place and the ticket for B will be reassigned to C. Do you think they would be able to take over Bs spot on the park reservation?



If you make the changes to the ticket and add Person C to the resort reservation before making the park reservations, then it should be yes. If you try to do it after Person B already has the park reservation, then no I doubt it would transfer over. (Unless Person C wants to pretend to be Person B while on the trip, lol).


----------



## pooki1

Sbunit said:


> I called earlier regarding my May 2021 trip and was told to call June 28 to add park tickets to my room.  Hope this helps


Thank you, that’s where it gets confusing to me, I have park tickets and a resort reservation I just need to change my dates from now to next May, so many questions


----------



## catzle

I am a NY resident.  Anyone have a guess if the FL ban for NY residents will go away?  My travel agent keeps telling me to wait  but I want to make other plans if there is no hope of allowing us to go without the 14 day rules.


----------



## Sandisw

catzle said:


> I am a NY resident.  Anyone have a guess if the FL ban for NY residents will go away?  My travel agent keeps telling me to wait  but I want to make other plans if there is no hope of allowing us to go without the 14 day rules.



Right now officially ends July 7th.


----------



## catzle

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## jpeterson

This all snuck up on me, been busy and not paying attention. After many cancelled trips, we finally just settled on a DVC reservation for next March.

3 out of 4 of us have APs that expire in August (after extension), the 4th has 5 day park hoppers that don't cover the length of the new trip.

We had intended to buy new APs for everyone before March but not renew. Does anyone know what my options here or is this all unknown?  Are the current APs sufficient to make reservations with? And what about the one with not enough tickets? Can I extend them or are all sales still halted?  I plan on calling tomorrow and see what they can do but curious if anyone knows.


----------



## mickey0624

We have a trip planned for Aug7-17....looking forward to booking park reservations on Monday....Disney seems to be be putting all plans into motion and Desantis is insisting things will not be shut down again.

Please forgive me if this has been asked before....but with the numbers rising in Florida, what does everyone think is the likelihood that Disney may just scrap this whole plan and shut it all back down again until further notice. They definitely don't seem to be going in that direction but wondering if that is even a consideration.


----------



## joyjoy

Call the AP line right now  (407) WDW-PASS or (407) 939-7277 .  They are answering calls and I only waited 5 mins.


----------



## pawstat

I’m wondering how far out the park reservation system is going when it opens up next week?? Are they allowing EVERYONE that have room & tickets even into next year to reserve their park days?? We have room only reservations for March 2021, we get tickets through our base being military. If we can’t get tickets for a month or two at the earliest, I’m hoping our days will still be available to get in.


----------



## jpeterson

That ended up sending me back to the main phone line.  Spoke to a CM there and basically said, I would have to wait until June 28th to buy tickets or passes to cover my dates.  At that point I could make reservations.


----------



## kylenne

catzle said:


> I am a NY resident.  Anyone have a guess if the FL ban for NY residents will go away?  My travel agent keeps telling me to wait  but I want to make other plans if there is no hope of allowing us to go without the 14 day rules.



As a fellow NY resident at this point I would be more worried about having to quarantine upon going back home.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

kylenne said:


> As a fellow NY resident at this point I would be more worried about having to quarantine upon going back home.



Yeah, why do people want to travel anywhere right now? Oh, cause we have Disney bookings we long to keep, know we shouldn't, and there it is. I am worried also about Florida catching fire in the next couple of months but still am hopeful Disney World isn't an Abandoned episode for some Youtube vlogger next year.


----------



## kylenne

Jadyreen1282 said:


> Yeah, why do people want to travel anywhere right now? Oh, cause we have Disney bookings we long to keep, know we shouldn't, and there it is. I am worried also about Florida catching fire in the next couple of months but still am hopeful Disney World isn't an Abandoned episode for some Youtube vlogger next year.



I wasn’t trying to be snarky or facetious, Gov Cuomo legitimately mentioned the possibility of it the other day. Depending on how things look NYers could very well see the FL quarantine lifted only to face one when going home. My Sept trip is fully refundable so I’ll play the waiting game.


----------



## soniam

kylenne said:


> As a fellow NY resident at this point I would be more worried about having to quarantine upon going back home.



I plan to quarantine for 14 days when we get home anyway, even though we aren't flying. However, husband and I have been able to work from home and seem to be able to for the foreseeable future. DS will be out for summer vacation. I think I can get curbside pick up for groceries and maybe even grocery delivery.


----------



## cgattis

The more I think about it, I’m guessing the reason they’re allowing reservations through next year WITH TICKETS is to jumpstart the cash flow.  While I hate the thought of buying my tix now, I guess I’ll look at it as helping them get back going.  (Although picking my park days NOW for May kinda seems insane...)


----------



## Disneydawg4

Do we know if having a booking at a Disney Springs hotel will allow you to book on Monday like a resort would?


----------



## osufeth24

If people are so worried then don't come. Geezus it's not hard.


----------



## kylenne

Disneydawg4 said:


> Do we know if having a booking at a Disney Springs hotel will allow you to book on Monday like a resort would?



Swan and Dolphin are a definite yes, but idk about the good neighbor hotels. I would think so but assuming things is not the move right now.


----------



## DisneyDadWV

Sorry if I missed this, but do we know for sure the reservation system opens at 7:00 AM eastern Monday? I've had two cast members online tell me "that would be a good time to check" but that they didn't know for sure.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

osufeth24 said:


> If people are so worried then don't come. Geezus it's not hard.


Gonna be honest here, I can’t tell if you are being sarcastic or not. 
If so, haha very funny. 
If not, then as Thumper always says, if you don’t have anything nice to say...
Many people have been planning trips for years to be able to go even just one time with an entire family. I’m not surprised everyone is confused and a bit deflated by the closure and the craziness that has ensued afterwards. People have a right to worry, and that’s ok. But it should be their decision what to do for the safety of themselves and their families.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

DisneyDadWV said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but do we know for sure the reservation system opens at 7:00 AM eastern Monday? I've had two cast members online tell me "that would be a good time to check" but that they didn't know for sure.


Ah, the fun CM roulette game! Some say 7am, some say you could get in during testing(not that you could get far, but you could maybe try). I’ll be on the website from around 10pm Sunday night till Monday morning, just to see what happens. There can always be lucky people who get in early.


----------



## osufeth24

Zeus'Headache said:


> Gonna be honest here, I can’t tell if you are being sarcastic or not.
> If so, haha very funny.
> If not, then as Thumper always says, if you don’t have anything nice to say...
> Many people have been planning trips for years to be able to go even just one time with an entire family. I’m not surprised everyone is confused and a bit deflated by the closure and the craziness that has ensued afterwards. People have a right to worry, and that’s ok. But it should be their decision what to do for the safety of themselves and their families.



I'm just so sick of the sensationalism. When I see posts saying something like they hope Disney doesn't end up in the abandon parks channel, I have no patience anymore.


----------



## DisneyDadWV

Zeus'Headache said:


> Ah, the fun CM roulette game! Some say 7am, some say you could get in during testing(not that you could get far, but you could maybe try). I’ll be on the website from around 10pm Sunday night till Monday morning, just to see what happens. There can always be lucky people who get in early.


I'll be trying at midnight for sure, then probably from 6:00 AM on in case it would coincide with the old ADR time.


----------



## MermaidMommy

Sandisw said:


> Right now officially ends July 7th.


Wasn't the quarantine order extended indefinitely on June 12, without an end date? Has that changed in the past week -- I might have missed it.


----------



## CastAStone

jpeterson said:


> That ended up sending me back to the main phone line.  Spoke to a CM there and basically said, I would have to wait until June 28th to buy tickets or passes to cover my dates.  At that point I could make reservations.


I would be surprised if March books out before you get a crack at it. The only people ahead of you in line would be people with an AP valid that long who already have a resort stay booked for March or someone who already has a hotel reservation for March and just happens to have unused tickets in their MDE. It’s not no one, but I can’t imagine it’s anywhere near enough to book out the parks.


----------



## going/again

Newbie500 said:


> I'm in CT.  So many emails to wade through but I did get one from Disney Destinations yesterday at 3:23 pm informing me that because I'm an existing ticket holder with a Disney resort reservation they're giving me access to the Disney Park Pass System beginning June 22.


Where do you find the DPPS is it in MDE as I see nothing there or won't it appear till tomorrow ?


----------



## CastAStone

Disneydawg4 said:


> Do we know if having a booking at a Disney Springs hotel will allow you to book on Monday like a resort would?





kylenne said:


> Swan and Dolphin are a definite yes, but idk about the good neighbor hotels. I would think so but assuming things is not the move right now.


Disney Springs hotels and Good Neighbor hotels are 2 different things. We have seen confirmation from Disney insiders that Swan, Dolphin, Four Seasons, and the 7 Disney Springs hotels at this link will be considered on site for Monday. Other hotels may or may not be, including the other good neighbor hotels. It is probably too late to get a reservation at one of the off site hotels and link it to MDE before Monday at 7AM; that rarely can be accomplished the same day. But it may be worth a shot. Someone in another thread said the holiday inn information needed to link the reservation came quickly.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

DisneyDadWV said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but do we know for sure the reservation system opens at 7:00 AM eastern Monday? I've had two cast members online tell me "that would be a good time to check" but that they didn't know for sure.


This is part of the email UK guests got so basically ... Anytime haha. I believe CM's are testing the system from 11:59pm tonight then it'll just go live basically when they're done - vague, I know


----------



## yulilin3

jpeterson said:


> This all snuck up on me, been busy and not paying attention. After many cancelled trips, we finally just settled on a DVC reservation for next March.
> 
> 3 out of 4 of us have APs that expire in August (after extension), the 4th has 5 day park hoppers that don't cover the length of the new trip.
> 
> We had intended to buy new APs for everyone before March but not renew. Does anyone know what my options here or is this all unknown?  Are the current APs sufficient to make reservations with? And what about the one with not enough tickets? Can I extend them or are all sales still halted?  I plan on calling tomorrow and see what they can do but curious if anyone knows.


I merged you to the existing thread. Please read back a couple of pages for people with similar cases


----------



## pmaurer74

Has anyone seen anything about Savii's being open? I did not see it on the list of things to see or do.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> Has anyone seen anything about Savii's being open? I did not see it on the list of things to see or do.


Not opening,  I'm assuming it's because the cast are equity performers,  Disney doesn't want to spend more money on cm right now


----------



## tinkerbell1991

pmaurer74 said:


> Has anyone seen anything about Savii's being open? I did not see it on the list of things to see or do.


They're not but the droid build is


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> Not opening,  I'm assuming it's because the cast are equity performers,  Disney doesn't want to spend more money on cm right now


What is an equity performer? I would think it would be a big money maker for them even at 50% capacity. This might be the final deal breaker for us. It was the one thing my DH wanted to do this trip.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> What is an equity performer? I would think it would be a big money maker for them even at 50% capacity. This might be the final deal breaker for us. It was the one thing my DH wanted to do this trip.


They're like actors,  paid more than let's say a parade performer
 If you look at the list of what's staying closed,  all of it is equity actors


----------



## Doingitagain

Does anyone have any thoughts on Rainforest Cafe at Animal Kingdom?  It is outside the park, but I wonder if you have to have a park reservation  to get an ADR?


----------



## Brett Wyman

We have a split DVC stay September 19-26th and we are all verified AP holders. I never received any communication from Disney about the park reservation system so Im a little nervous I wont be "authorized" to register tomorrow. Anyone else that meets the criteria NOT get an email?


----------



## pmaurer74

yulilin3 said:


> They're like actors,  paid more than let's say a parade performer
> If you look at the list of what's staying closed,  all of it is equity actors


Do you feel they will likely open at all this year? Or is it just this initial reopening phase?


----------



## 2letterwords

Brett Wyman said:


> We have a split DVC stay September 19-26th and we are all verified AP holders. I never received any communication from Disney about the park reservation system so Im a little nervous I wont be "authorized" to register tomorrow. Anyone else that meets the criteria NOT get an email?


I have not received any emails but by all definitions,  I should be included as I have room(s) and tickets...


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

bernina said:


> Do we have any news on Disney boat transportation from the resorts?


I saw online photos recently of social distancing markers on the docks at Disney Springs for SSR & OKW. Nothing at the ones for POFQ or POR, of course.


----------



## Brett Wyman

2letterwords said:


> I have not received any emails but by all definitions,  I should be included as I have room(s) and tickets...



I just called the AP line, was connected to someone with no wait. She verified, as best as a CM can, that we are all set. As long as you have an onsite hotel reservation(between 7-11 and 9-26) and the ticket and hotel icons are "lit up" for each guest in your MDE.

Again single CM info, but she said the system will open up at 7am eastern since"thats when the support line opens up".

We all know how well Disney IT works. This will be difficult at best and a complete fiasco at worst.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Doingitagain said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on Rainforest Cafe at Animal Kingdom?  It is outside the park, but I wonder if you have to have a park reservation  to get an ADR?


The Rainforest Cafe at Disney Springs isn’t even open or available for ADRs yet, so I’m unsure if/when Landry’s will open the one at the park. They terminated all their employees so they have to rehire everyone. I think that’s why only TRex reopened so far (and then they just had an employee test positive a few days ago so not the best PR).


----------



## Paul70

Do we make our PPR through the Disney website or MDE?  Do we think the website or the app would work better?  I wish Disney had posted a video walking you through where the PPR links and buttons would appear so that we’d be ready.


----------



## donp

CastAStone said:


> Disney Springs hotels and Good Neighbor hotels are 2 different things. We have seen confirmation from Disney insiders that Swan, Dolphin, Four Seasons, and the 7 Disney Springs hotels at this link will be considered on site for Monday. Other hotels may or may not be, including the other good neighbor hotels. It is probably too late to get a reservation at one of the off site hotels and link it to MDE before Monday at 7AM; that rarely can be accomplished the same day. But it may be worth a shot. Someone in another thread said the holiday inn information needed to link the reservation came quickly.


Interesting. I bought through Expedia yesterday morning. The itinerary number from them was not the one needed to link to MDE. I wonder if you have to buy from the link you attached above to be able to link to MDE?


----------



## CastAStone

donp said:


> Interesting. I bought through Expedia yesterday morning. The itinerary number from them was not the one needed to link to MDE. I wonder if you have to buy from the link you attached above to be able to link to MDE?


No, you’re okay, you need to call to get the Disney reservation number. You can ask on the Orlando Hotels Board here on the Disboards what number to call; someone there will know.


----------



## Marthasor

pmaurer74 said:


> What is an equity performer? I would think it would be a big money maker for them even at 50% capacity. This might be the final deal breaker for us. It was the one thing my DH wanted to do this trip.



Actor’s Equity Association is the professional actors” union.  If they are equity performers, their contracts would have to abide by union standards and their salaries would be higher than a non-equity performer.


----------



## Doingitagain

Paul70 said:


> Do we make our PPR through the Disney website or MDE?  Do we think the website or the app would work better?  I wish Disney had posted a video walking you through where the PPR links and buttons would appear so that we’d be ready.


There have been posts from people saying that TAs who went through training are saying to use the website for initial park reservations, then the app can be used for modifications.  This is likely a transitional issue.  I plan to have both ready, though!


----------



## Brett Wyman

Paul70 said:


> Do we make our PPR through the Disney website or MDE?  Do we think the website or the app would work better?  I wish Disney had posted a video walking you through where the PPR links and buttons would appear so that we’d be ready.



I called this morning to ask that same question, among others. I was told log into MDE tomorrow at 7am and the link will be clearly visible on the front page IF you qualify.


----------



## holden

Poohlie said:


> Not sure which thread to post this on.  I have DVC reservations for April 2021. My AP was due to expire August 17, 2020, so my 60 day renewal window opened yesterday and I was planning to renew. It looks like they extended my expiry date to December 12, 2020 sometime today before the Park Reservation announcement. Now I am being told by MDE tech support (after a two hour wait) that I can't renew my AP until October so my tickets won't cover my April 2021 stay and now I can't make Park Reservations for that stay. Currently on hold for a supervisor but not very hopeful. Any suggestions?


I don’t know if anyone answered your question because I haven’t read the whole thread. I apologize if someone did and this is a repeat.

Call ticketing. I don’t know if they have a direct number. It took me five different CMs to get to someone in ticketing who could help me.

My APs now expire in December (soon to be January with the extension). I was able to renew yesterday so I can book park reservations for our December trip. I had to renew and upgrade because we have Gold passes. The CM assured me that we’d be able to make park reservations tomorrow because technically our Gold APs expire before our trip (this the new Platinum APs could be used). I hope she’s right.


----------



## JJ2017

I have a DVC reservation for February as well as a ticket. The DVC was linked in my account for months and yesterday it disappeared. It says I’m not friends/family with my cousin who booked it. If we can’t link ourselves for some reason by tomorrow, can she book our park reservation for us? I wonder why the reservation dropped from my end.


----------



## Raven01

Any inside info, thoughts, etc on BBB reopening?  I feel like it’s completely possible, maybe after the initial opening?  

Had scheduled BBB and CRT for DD3, and it’s the one “extra” I’m disappointed about missing.

Mods - posted here to avoid a new thread, please move me if it’s better somewhere else.


----------



## yulilin3

pmaurer74 said:


> Do you feel they will likely open at all this year? Or is it just this initial reopening phase?


Shakes magic 8 ball

Magic 8 ball says

On hold with a Disney cm on thre call center

 sorry, no clue


----------



## DaveNan

JJ2017 said:


> I have a DVC reservation for February as well as a ticket. The DVC was linked in my account for months and yesterday it disappeared. It says I’m not friends/family with my cousin who booked it. If we can’t link ourselves for some reason by tomorrow, can she book our park reservation for us? I wonder why the reservation dropped from my end.


I just got off the phone this morning with disney tech services.  When you link yourselves, I would also make sure you both select "show all plans" not " show only shared plans".  I had tickets not showing in my account for some of my party because they were only sharing "shared plans".  We all have tickets, and each person's MDE showed they had a ticket, however my MDE did not show everyone had tickets until me all selected "share all plans" with each other.  CM implied we would have been OK, but it made me nervous that we could not have formed a group because my MDE did not show them have tickets.


----------



## kylenne

CastAStone said:


> Disney Springs hotels and Good Neighbor hotels are 2 different things. We have seen confirmation from Disney insiders that Swan, Dolphin, Four Seasons, and the 7 Disney Springs hotels at this link will be considered on site for Monday. Other hotels may or may not be, including the other good neighbor hotels. It is probably too late to get a reservation at one of the off site hotels and link it to MDE before Monday at 7AM; that rarely can be accomplished the same day. But it may be worth a shot. Someone in another thread said the holiday inn information needed to link the reservation came quickly.



My bad, I get the DS hotels confused with those. FWIW my Dolphin reservation linked pretty fast too, I booked direct on the Marriott site fairly late on Friday night and was able to link it to MDE on Saturday morning just using the Marriott confirmation number. If someone did it right now they probably wouldn’t get it by 7am tomorrow but still sometime tomorrow. And unless they’re wanting to go on opening day I don’t think it would matter much as park availability goes.


----------



## DanielNYC

Marthasor said:


> Actor’s Equity Association is the professional actors” union.  If they are equity performers, their contracts would have to abide by union standards and their salaries would be higher than a non-equity performer.



Was just about to post this but you beat me to it!  Very clear explanation.


----------



## yankeesfan123

If the NBA backs out due to the high number of cases in Florida recently, which is the current discussion per Disney owned ESPN, maybe some of those resorts will open for guests sooner??


----------



## dagored

I thought Coronado Springs was for the NBA an Pop Century was for NBA Staff?


----------



## digiMom

I’m cross posting these questions

So... have a Jan 2021 BWV ressie on rented points. No tickets. Got the email stating I can reserve parks the 22nd. (Know that’s not true  This is where I’m confused. Do I call on the 24th to buy tickets and reserve park days. OR call to buy tickets on the 24th and reserve on the 28th. OR buy and reserve on the 28th. 

Also. Everyone is planned by me in DME. There are six people... Two are in one studio and leave on a Thursday, with us remaining four in a second studio and leaving on a Saturday. Any recommendation on the best way to do this and still ensure getting into the same parks together. Was thinking 2 4-day tickets and 4 5-day ones, but I’d consider getting all five days (waste of money) if it comes with more of a “guarantee” we’d at least tour together.  Thoughts?


----------



## yulilin3

dagored said:


> I thought Coronado Springs was for the NBA an Pop Century was for NBA Staff?


Look at the dates


----------



## mrd7896

yulilin3 said:


> Look at the dates



so does that mean my september reservation at Coronado won't happen? 
or that if anyone wants to travel AFTER october 14th to coronado it will be available for them


----------



## figment5

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502652


That is great news!


----------



## yulilin3

mrd7896 said:


> so does that mean my september reservation at Coronado won't happen?
> or that if anyone wants to travel AFTER october 14th to coronado it will be available for them


The nba is expected to be at Coronado through mid October


----------



## bffer

pmaurer74 said:


> What is an equity performer? I would think it would be a big money maker for them even at 50% capacity. This might be the final deal breaker for us. It was the one thing my DH wanted to do this trip.


Actors' Equity is an actors' union. From what my actor friends have been saying, Equity is not allowing performances yet.


----------



## Isabelle12345

Does anyone know if we can make a Park reservation as part of a package and then transfer to tickets only and still keep the reservation if we get a DVC room?
We are waiting for our first DVC contract and don’t have points available yet to make a reservation and not sure there will still be rooms left for our dates in March so I would like to have a backup plan with a regular hotel room
Any thoughts?


----------



## mrd7896

yulilin3 said:


> The nba is expected to be at Coronado through mid October



so i should wait until an email from Disney offering a different resort for my sept stay? 
i assume i shouldn't do any thing preemptively


----------



## CastAStone

mrd7896 said:


> so does that mean my september reservation at Coronado won't happen?
> or that if anyone wants to travel AFTER october 14th to coronado it will be available for them


I think they’ll just move you to an open resort, likely Caribbean Beach.


----------



## yulilin3

mrd7896 said:


> so i should wait until an email from Disney offering a different resort for my sept stay?
> i assume i shouldn't do any thing preemptively


You have a while to wait.  They're only doing people striving through July 11 right now.  If you can wait,  I would wait


----------



## crazymomof4

IluvMGM said:


> I was told that I was fine to make park reservations on Monday with my park hoppers and then calling at a later time to switch to regular tickets. It would not mess up the reservations I already made.


This was one of my questions.  Thanks for posting and easing my mind.  With so many questions, it's nice to have ONE answered!


----------



## wilkydelts

With the current list of attractions/entertainment closures should we be worried that it is really going to effect crowd spread and make open attraction lines very long? I have always thought the analytics and lower capacity levels would cause lines to be very balanced but I am not sure how not having these larger shows which hold large numbers effects my thoughts.


----------



## yulilin3

wilkydelts said:


> With the current list of attractions/entertainment closures should we be worried that it is really going to effect crowd spread and make open attraction lines very long? I have always thought the analytics and lower capacity levels would cause lines to be very balanced but I am not sure how not having these larger shows which hold large numbers effects my thoughts.


It would have to be a super low capacity number for the queues to be under 30 min. It's just something we won't know until the parks open
I think attractions that will suffer most are the ones that are loaded usually with multiple groups like FoP, MFSR, MS, KS,  RotR
Also attractions that are popular with low capacity like SDD, 7DMT, NRJ


----------



## Miffy

yulilin3 said:


> It would have to be a super low capacity number for the queues to be under 30 min. It's just something we won't know until the parks open
> I think attractions that will suffer most are the ones that are loaded usually with multiple groups like FoP, MFSR, MS, KS,  RotR
> Also attractions that are popular with low capacity like SDD, 7DMT, NRJ


Translation: All my favorite attractions!
Still, I hold out hope. I need my Disney, as I'm sure everyone on this thread also does.


----------



## lisa cameron

Does anyone know where on the app we will be able to make park reservations?  I was hoping to practice ahead of time but guess it won’t show up until tomorrow AM?


----------



## yulilin3

lisa cameron said:


> Does anyone know where on the app we will be able to make park reservations?  I was hoping to practice ahead of time but guess it won’t show up until tomorrow AM?


So apparently you have to go online and not the app
But you can go on mde ands click the learn before you go place holder and then go all the way down to park reservation,  and then mde on the page


----------



## crazymomof4

figment5 said:


> That is great news!


With the cash rooms of Y&B opening up the end of Aug, might it be assumed SAB would be open by Sept.?

Also, I will be doing all the "Learn Before You Go" tutorials...  Every time I see that phrase, I think, "Boy I thought the days of _"learning"_ before a WDW vaca were long over!"


----------



## TongaToast21

yulilin3 said:


> So apparently you have to go online and not the app
> But you can go on mde ands click the learn before you go place holder and then go all the way down to park reservation,  and then mde on the page
> View attachment 502669


thank you, as I was going to ask this as well regarding website vs. the phone app.. I know its anyone's guess, and we'll find out tomorrow, but do you think this is going to be a "sell out in seconds" type of situation?


----------



## Ninabeano

crazymomof4 said:


> With the cash rooms of Y&B opening up the end of Aug, might it be assumed SAB would be open by Sept.?
> 
> Also, I will be doing all the "Learn Before You Go" tutorials...  Every time I see that phrase, I think, "Boy I thought the days of _"learning"_ before a WDW vaca were long over!"


What am I missing please? Where are the "Learn before you go" videos please? Thanks


----------



## mdsouth

TongaToast21 said:


> thank you, as I was going to ask this as well regarding website vs. the phone app.. I know its anyone's guess, and we'll find out tomorrow, but do you think this is going to be a "sell out in seconds" type of situation?


 I expect MK and Hollywood Studios will see out in seconds for extremely busy weeks like:  Christmas Week, Christmas Break, Thanksgiving Week.


----------



## mdsouth

Ninabeano said:


> What am I missing please? Where are the "Learn before you go" videos please? Thanks


 On  Disney's website.  Go to WDW's planning page and it is there.  Just scroll down.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> It would have to be a super low capacity number for the queues to be under 30 min. It's just something we won't know until the parks open
> I think attractions that will suffer most are the ones that are loaded usually with multiple groups like FoP, MFSR, MS, KS,  RotR
> Also attractions that are popular with low capacity like SDD, 7DMT, NRJ



Have you heard anything about how they're going to do RotR (I don't mean VQ/Standby), but if any portion of the experience will be skipped


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Have you heard anything about how they're going to do RotR (I don't mean VQ/Standby), but if any portion of the experience will be skipped


We won't know until cm get back to work and one of them shares


----------



## masswdwfan

Any idea when face mask / face covering will be lifted? I have a mid-August trip booked (August 13-21) and don't want to wear a covering. I flat out refuse.


----------



## bffer

masswdwfan said:


> Any idea when face mask / face covering will be lifted? I have a mid-August trip booked (August 13-21) and don't want to wear a covering. I flat out refuse.


I really don't expect that to be going away any time soon.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

masswdwfan said:


> Any idea when face mask / face covering will be lifted? I have a mid-August trip booked (August 13-21) and don't want to wear a covering. I flat out refuse.


I don't think that will go away until there is widespread use of a vaccine, and frankly that the way is SHOULD be. Its for everyone's safety and is a medically sound decision. No way should anyone be in that kind of crowd without one. If you simply won't wear a mask, I advise cancelling. I get that it's hot. I am not going until Feb. because I know I cannot do the parks in a mask when it is that hot. We are waiting for a convenient time for us with cooler weather to ensure we can be safe.


----------



## emily nicole

masswdwfan said:


> Any idea when face mask / face covering will be lifted? I have a mid-August trip booked (August 13-21) and don't want to wear a covering. I flat out refuse.


I'm 100% expecting to have to wear a mask during my December trip (if we go). I think masks will be the new normal, for awhile.

Edit to say: I'd probably flat out refuse to wear one in August in FL, too. I can't imagine how miserable that will be. Yikes.


----------



## DanielNYC

masswdwfan said:


> Any idea when face mask / face covering will be lifted? I have a mid-August trip booked (August 13-21) and don't want to wear a covering. I flat out refuse.



With cases now spiking in Florida, we'll be lucky if the resort is still open in August.  There's no way that face masks will be gone by August.


----------



## VandVsmama

masswdwfan said:


> Any idea when face mask / face covering will be lifted? I have a mid-August trip booked (August 13-21) and don't want to wear a covering. I flat out refuse.



You should probably plan on cancelling or rescheduling.  They're not going to do away with the mask requirement for quite awhile.


----------



## CastAStone

masswdwfan said:


> Any idea when face mask / face covering will be lifted? I have a mid-August trip booked (August 13-21) and don't want to wear a covering. I flat out refuse.


You will want to reschedule then.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

pawstat said:


> I’m wondering how far out the park reservation system is going when it opens up next week?? Are they allowing EVERYONE that have room & tickets even into next year to reserve their park days?? We have room only reservations for March 2021, we get tickets through our base being military. If we can’t get tickets for a month or two at the earliest, I’m hoping our days will still be available to get in.


From what I understand yes for everyone up to Sep 2021. this is when the tickets for those with cancelled trips expire. We have Feb 2021 reservations and got an email saying we will be able to book tomorrow


----------



## yulilin3

And since we have,  once again,  made our way back to mask talk,  a quick reminder
If you're coming to WDW anytime through next year expect to HAVE TO wear it.  Please be sure you are comfortable enough to do so.  Practice at home,  walk around outside with them on,  have your kids do the same.  PLEASE don't come if you're not prepared to wear them.


----------



## Ninabeano

mdsouth said:


> On  Disney's website.  Go to WDW's planning page and it is there.  Just scroll down.




Thanks for that but none of us in my family can find these videos. We are wondering if they are on the US site only, which we can't access unfortunately


----------



## armerida

holden said:


> My APs now expire in December (soon to be January with the extension). I was able to renew yesterday so I can book park reservations for our December trip.


Ooh! You were able to renew your passes before the usual 60 day window?! Did a regular CM help you with this or did you have to speak with Guest Services? We have a Christmas-New Years day trip booked but with the 117 day extension, our Platinum APs now expire at the end of November versus early August. I assumed I would be shut out of booking park reservations tomorrow, but if I can renew now, maybe not!


----------



## CastAStone

yulilin3 said:


> And since we have,  once again,  made our way back to mask talk,  a quick reminder
> If you're coming to WDW anytime through next year expect to HAVE TO wear it.  Please be sure you are comfortable enough to do so.  Practice at home,  walk around outside with them on,  have your kids do the same.  PLEASE don't come if you're not prepared to wear them.


Speaking from my experience on a blazing hot day at the zoo this weekend, I’d suggest bringing several per person into the parks, so you can swap them out as they get waterlogged with sweat or humidity or breath or mist. Costco and Target are selling boxes of surgical style masks.


----------



## dalerb

We have a DVC reservation booked in March 2021. Our APs expire in January and February with the 117 day extension. One additional month will be added in October 2020, extending our AP expiration dates to March and February. We always renew our APs on the monthly payment plan (Florida Residents) so we don't want to purchase separate tickets for March. It doesn't appear we will be able to make Park Reservations for our trip in March since we won't have active passes or tickets in March. Any one else facing a similar issue? What's the solution?


----------



## yulilin3

dalerb said:


> We have a DVC reservation booked in March 2021. Our APs expire in January and February with the 117 day extension. One additional month will be added in October 2020, extending our AP expiration dates to March and February. We always renew our APs on the monthly payment plan (Florida Residents) so we don't want to purchase separate tickets for March. It doesn't appear we will be able to make Park Reservations for our trip in March since we won't have active passes or tickets in March. Any one else facing a similar issue? What's the solution?


Merged you to the existing thread
The solution is to wait for the extension or the renewal process.  For next year we don't know how capacity will be,  people rushing to book reservations for trips next year might not even be necessary
But in short,  you just have to wait to have a valid,  active ticket for your travel period
Remember you can still make a reservation for 3 days without having a resort stay from July on


----------



## masswdwfan

Thank you. Thinking of February 2021, but now re-thinking even that regarding face mask / face coverings in place then.


----------



## catzle

Did I just read that the Poly will not be open. July 15th? We have club level reservations but have heard nothing about not being able to go etc.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Been off here for a few days, besides the site that shall not be named reporting it, have there been other sources saying there will be no virtual queues?  I’d really love to ride ROTR more than once a day, if possible, considering that we can’t park hop.


----------



## yulilin3

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Been off here for a few days, besides the site that shall not be named reporting it, have there been other sources saying there will be no virtual queues?  I’d really love to ride ROTR more than once a day, if possible, considering that we can’t park hop.


Yes it's on the hub faq. No vq


----------



## mdsouth

Ninabeano said:


> What am I missing please? Where are the "Learn before you go" videos please? Thanks





Ninabeano said:


> Thanks for that but none of us in my family can find these videos. We are wondering if they are on the US site only, which we can't access unfortunately


Here is a link to the video.  I hope it works for you.
Know before you go learning video link


----------



## merry_nbright

Any ideas yet of what time this insanity begins tomorrow?


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Been off here for a few days, besides the site that shall not be named reporting it, have there been other sources saying there will be no virtual queues?  I’d really love to ride ROTR more than once a day, if possible, considering that we can’t park hop.


----------



## conwaycm103

donp said:


> We are APs and staying at AKL for three nights in August. We have a reservation the last night of our stay at the Disney Springs Holiday Inn, an “official” Disney Springs hotel. I am assuming that I will NOT be able to schedule a park the day of the Holiday Inn stay this Monday since it is not something that could be connected on MDE and not a true Disney Resort, correct? Secondly, since I have three days that will be reserved on my resort stay trip, will that also mean I would not be able to reserve a park that Holiday Inn day during the AP booking window because of the three day rule? I am just not sure if my resort stay park reservations are “counting” in that three-day reservation rule for APs . . .


I read that if a hotel has 60 day fast pass privileges, you should connect it and try on Monday.


----------



## VandVsmama

merry_nbright said:


> Any ideas yet of what time this insanity begins tomorrow?



Probably 7 am Eastern time.


----------



## conwaycm103

DisneyDadWV said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but do we know for sure the reservation system opens at 7:00 AM eastern Monday? I've had two cast members online tell me "that would be a good time to check" but that they didn't know for sure.



I work night shift so I’m used to staying up and I’m gonna start checking as of midnight. I don’t at all trust the 7am info.


----------



## conwaycm103

donp said:


> Interesting. I bought through Expedia yesterday morning. The itinerary number from them was not the one needed to link to MDE. I wonder if you have to buy from the link you attached above to be able to link to MDE?



which resort? I booked dolphin through Priceline and had to call the dolphin directly for the right confirmation number


----------



## Poohlie

armerida said:


> Ooh! You were able to renew your passes before the usual 60 day window?! Did a regular CM help you with this or did you have to speak with Guest Services? We have a Christmas-New Years day trip booked but with the 117 day extension, our Platinum APs now expire at the end of November versus early August. I assumed I would be shut out of booking park reservations tomorrow, but if I can renew now, maybe not!



My AP was in the renewal window until Disney extended the expiry due to park closure. I was ultimately able to buy DVC renewal vouchers and attach them to MDE. Call 407-566-4985 option 4 ticketing - this was ultimately handled by ticket services escalation so ask for a supervisor if CM can't help you off the bat. Be prepared to wait though - it took me 4 hours on Friday. Good Luck!


----------



## brewhome

GADisneyDad14 said:


> At





yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502652



Where was this info posted?  If this sticks, then we will be moved from ASMo in early October.  I’m fine with any resort as long as it has two queen size beds or a queen and one of the new queen Murphy beds... we’ve got four adult women so full size beds at AoA or a queen and a sofa bed in a DVC studio wouldn’t be very comfortable for us.  It will be interesting to see what we get moved to, assuming the All Stars will remain closed.  I wonder if they are keeping it closed so they can finish the room refurbs...


----------



## 720L

I think they are not announcing the time reservations start so maybe their system doesn't crash.


----------



## yulilin3

merry_nbright said:


> Any ideas yet of what time this insanity begins tomorrow?


7am


----------



## yulilin3

brewhome said:


> Where was this info posted?  If this sticks, then we will be moved from ASMo in early October.  I’m fine with any resort as long as it has two queen size beds or a queen and one of the new queen Murphy beds... we’ve got four adult women so full size beds at AoA or a queen and a sofa bed in a DVC studio wouldn’t be very comfortable for us.  It will be interesting to see what we get moved to, assuming the All Stars will remain closed.  I wonder if they are keeping it closed so they can finish the room refurbs...


It'll probably be released tomorrow on DPB


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274396133549359106


I saw that but don’t consider that a source, really (plus it might be where wdwyouknowwho got their report from too). Nothing from Disney Parks Blog, then?  Just trying to decide which parks which day & if I can do standby for ROTR that would be fantastic.


----------



## yulilin3

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I saw that but don’t consider that a source, really (plus it might be where wdwyouknowwho got their report from too). Nothing from Disney Parks Blog, then?  Just trying to decide which parks which day & if I can do standby for ROTR that would be fantastic.


You will be able to do standby


----------



## yulilin3

720L said:


> I think they are not announcing the time reservations start so maybe their system doesn't crash.


They've told everyone calling its 7am est


----------



## TongaToast21

mdsouth said:


> I expect MK and Hollywood Studios will see out in seconds for extremely busy weeks like:  Christmas Week, Christmas Break, Thanksgiving Week.


you're right, i should i have clarified-- july 18th-23!


----------



## wn01aa

Brett Wyman said:


> I called this morning to ask that same question, among others. I was told log into MDE tomorrow at 7am and the link will be clearly visible on the front page IF you qualify.



I wish there was a screenshot of what it will look like when it launches so we know where to navigate to get to the reservation page.


----------



## holden

armerida said:


> Ooh! You were able to renew your passes before the usual 60 day window?! Did a regular CM help you with this or did you have to speak with Guest Services? We have a Christmas-New Years day trip booked but with the 117 day extension, our Platinum APs now expire at the end of November versus early August. I assumed I would be shut out of booking park reservations tomorrow, but if I can renew now, maybe not!


I was transferred to “ticketing” and that CM told me they were making exceptions for people who are stuck in odd situations like mine. So yes, I was able to renew way outside the 60-day window.


----------



## Sandisw

wn01aa said:


> I wish there was a screenshot of what it will look like when it launches so we know where to navigate to get to the reservation page.



When you log in to the website and click on My Disney Experience, there is a link that says Disney Park Reservations. If you click today, it brings you to information.

Tomorrow it will take you to the booking.


----------



## gratefulfred

Is this reservation system going to be in mde? Can we access it with our phones? Is it better to use a laptop?


----------



## wn01aa

figment5 said:


> That is great news!



I guess this lines up with the NBA announcement. Once a third of the teams are eliminated Yacht club will open as they collapse the remaining teams to Destino/Coronado and Grand Floridian, then when they are down to the final 4 teams Grand Floridian will open and remaining teams will all be at Destino, and Coronado opens after the Finals which go to a max of October 12th.


----------



## Doingitagain

gratefulfred said:


> Is this reservation system going to be in mde? Can we access it with our phones? Is it better to use a laptop?


I read that it was a web browser for the initial reservation, but you could make changes on the app.  All is rumored right now, with some feedback from people who have had training.

You can open a web browser like Safari on your phone.

I plan to be ready with both!!


----------



## katyringo

Pure speculation again..

but does anyone think that even tho they have canceled fastpass plus, that they might still bring fastpass to the parks via a maxpass (system)? It’s probably too much of a change too soon. But Disneyland announced their opening they did not follow with an announcement of canceling maxpass/fastpass.   With only being allowed in one park per day a maxpass system would work.


----------



## Doingitagain

katyringo said:


> Pure speculation again..
> 
> but does anyone think that even tho they have canceled fastpass plus, that they might still bring fastpass to the parks via a maxpass (system)? It’s probably too much of a change too soon. But Disneyland announced their opening they did not follow with an announcement of canceling maxpass/fastpass.   With only being allowed in one park per day a maxpass system would work.


They have said that FastPass could return in the future, but nobody really knows where this pandemic will play out.  I assume that there won't be any changes for 2020.


----------



## Brett Wyman

wn01aa said:


> I wish there was a screenshot of what it will look like when it launches so we know where to navigate to get to the reservation page.



Here you go. (Not my screenshot)


----------



## Geomom

DaveNan said:


> I just got off the phone this morning with disney tech services.  When you link yourselves, I would also make sure you both select "show all plans" not " show only shared plans".  I had tickets not showing in my account for some of my party because they were only sharing "shared plans".  We all have tickets, and each person's MDE showed they had a ticket, however my MDE did not show everyone had tickets until me all selected "share all plans" with each other.  CM implied we would have been OK, but it made me nervous that we could not have formed a group because my MDE did not show them have tickets.


Thanks for posting this.  Back in February, I called and got DD16 separated from my account so she could control her own plans, we're still connected as family and friends but I can't see her ticket anymore.  DH and DD20 can see the ticket in their accounts though.  Guess I'll need DD16 to check and see if 'share all plans' is selected under my name.  I'm the one who usually does the planning, so I've been worried I might not be able to make park reservations for her... although at least DH is working from home, so if need be, he'll do it.


----------



## SunnyBunny33

What if there aren’t any AM arrival time slots available when we log in?  Just like the FP+ system usually the AM slots are taken first.  Who wants to arrive to park at noon Or later when you’re a morning park person.  9AM and 12PM are very different in the Florida heat.


----------



## Doingitagain

SunnyBunny33 said:


> What if there aren’t any AM arrival time slots available when we log in?  Just like the FP+ system usually the AM slots are taken first.  Who wants to arrive to park at noon Or later when you’re a morning park person.  9AM and 12PM are very different in the Florida heat.


I have also read that for WDW right now, the "hours" are just park hours, not your arrival time.  The arrival time functionality might be used in the future or for Disneyland.  No one really knows for sure except those who went through training!  I wouldn't stress about it right now, we will know in another day and there isn't anything you can do about it today.


----------



## Ninabeano

Another question that I really hope someone has an answer to please, as the chat box on the MDE experience app has vanished!

We hope to book park reservations for 10 days, does anyone know whether we will have to book these individually or will we be forced to choose each park before we complete the process please? My concern is that if we have to choose 10 days in one go then we run the risk of losing the first few days before we complete the last date? Hope that makes sense? 

Also if two of our party log on at the same time do you think we will be able to share the days, so one of us do the first half of the days and the other do the second half? 

I appreciate that not everyone has the answers but maybe someone has spoken to a CM with the same questions. Thanks


----------



## Eastern

TongaToast21 said:


> I know its anyone's guess, and we'll find out tomorrow, but do you think this is going to be a "sell out in seconds" type of situation?



No. I think it will crash multiple times first. Even if it doesn't, I can't imagine park reservations being gone in seconds.


----------



## dachsie

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502652


Interesting that none of the All Stars are in that list.  I have a paid one night stay at Sports in Nov that I couldn't get at CSR for the rest of my trip.  Wonder if they will move me without charging extra.  

Another question I have is they keep saying contactless payment - Well I usually save a lot of cash to take with me in addition to gift cards - will I be able to use the cash to say pay at front desk as I charge on Magicband do you think?


----------



## SJSloan

wn01aa said:


> I wish there was a screenshot of what it will look like when it launches so we know where to navigate to get to the reservation page.



The system looks very similar to how you make FastPasses. I have seen the system but didn’t take screenshots as I wasn’t allowed to. I think anyone who is familiar with the Disney site and making reservations will be able to easily figure it out.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

Anyone else completely full of anxiety about 7am tomorrow? I've set my alarm clock for 5:30am and I don't even know why. lol


----------



## donp

conwaycm103 said:


> I read that if a hotel has 60 day fast pass privileges, you should connect it and try on Monday.


Thanks! Was not aware that they could be linked. As of this AM, 24 hours after booking on Expedia, I have confirmation numbers for my two rooms that are different than my initial Expedia confirmation number.  At first, the system would not link those new numbers, but was able to a short while ago. I think it is a go!!


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502652


List has reportedly since been removed. Things are ever in flux.


----------



## Eastern

TomorrowlandKD said:


> Anyone else completely full of anxiety about 7am tomorrow? I've set my alarm clock for 5:30am and I don't even know why. lol


no


----------



## dalerb

yulilin3 said:


> Merged you to the existing thread
> The solution is to wait for the extension or the renewal process.  For next year we don't know how capacity will be,  people rushing to book reservations for trips next year might not even be necessary
> But in short,  you just have to wait to have a valid,  active ticket for your travel period
> Remember you can still make a reservation for 3 days without having a resort stay from July on


Thanks. That's what I thought. I hope there still is availability when the AP renewal window for our passes opens in December and January, unless Disney changes that too.


----------



## Sbunit

dachsie said:


> Interesting that none of the All Stars are in that list.  I have a paid one night stay at Sports in Nov that I couldn't get at CSR for the rest of my trip.  Wonder if they will move me without charging extra.
> 
> Another question I have is they keep saying contactless payment - Well I usually save a lot of cash to take with me in addition to gift cards - will I be able to use the cash to say pay at front desk as I charge on Magicband do you think?



Same for me.  I save cash and try to use it exclusively to pay my balance there.  Would be a huge bummer if they don’t accept cash anymore.  I can’t see that happening however


----------



## dalerb

Sbunit said:


> Same for me.  I save cash and try to use it exclusively to pay my balance there.  Would be a huge bummer if they don’t accept cash anymore.  I can’t see that happening however


Purchase a Disney Gift Card with the cash. We have paid our balance with the gift cards in the past.


----------



## Sandisw

SunnyBunny33 said:


> What if there aren’t any AM arrival time slots available when we log in?  Just like the FP+ system usually the AM slots are taken first.  Who wants to arrive to park at noon Or later when you’re a morning park person.  9AM and 12PM are very different in the Florida heat.



For WDW, the time will be park hours. They are not asking you to pick an entry time.

This has been confirmed from someone who went through the training.


----------



## SMRT-1

Sandisw said:


> For WDW, the time will be park hours. They are not asking you to pick an entry time.
> 
> This has been confirmed from someone who went through the training.


Given the timeframe in which they had to put the DPPS together, I wouldn't be surprised if they just repurposed the FP+ system. That might explain still needing to pick a timeslot, since it would likely have been faster and easier to just have a single, all-day timeslot than it would have been to remove picking a time from the system altogether.


----------



## crazymomof4

masswdwfan said:


> Any idea when face mask / face covering will be lifted? I have a mid-August trip booked (August 13-21) and don't want to wear a covering. I flat out refuse.


I don't claim to have any sort of insider info but our trip is in mid-Sept and I am currently experimenting with making my own masks.  I am trying a variety of different materials to test which will be the coolest (or least hot).  I have TMJD so the "store bought" masks will cause a flare up if I wear them all day.
I am fully expecting to still have to wear them in Sept.


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

rteetz said:


> List has reportedly since been removed. Things are ever in flux.



Hmm, wonder if it was posted prematurely or if it is incorrect.  The waiting game continues!


----------



## Randy Miller

catzle said:


> I am a NY resident.  Anyone have a guess if the FL ban for NY residents will go away?  My travel agent keeps telling me to wait  but I want to make other plans if there is no hope of allowing us to go without the 14 day rules.


I did hear the other day, not sure which news source ( and could have been false...) that NewYork was going to put a 14 day quarantine on people coming IN from Florida. Now, it also could have been just NYC. But you might get quarantined on your return home


----------



## DanielNYC

Randy Miller said:


> I did hear the other day, not sure which news source ( and could have been false...) that NewYork was going to put a 14 day quarantine on people coming IN from Florida. Now, it also could have been just NYC. But you might get quarantined on your return home



Our governor (Cuomo) said yesterday that there's concern around the spikes happening in Florida and so a quarantine on travelers coming from Florida is something that's on the table but nothing has been decided yet.


----------



## digiMom

I'm checking to see if anyone is in a similar situation and, if so, what your approach to buying tickets and reservering parks is going to be. (Although if you're not, I'm still interested in your thoughts...) Our party is two groups, both with BWV studios booked on rented DVC points in January 2021. So I'm calling on June 24, but expecting to have to wait until June 28th (hopefully, I chatted with Disney, so this should be the case).  We're both starting our stay on the same day: (1) group one is two people staying 5 nights and wants a 4-day ticket; (2) group two (my group) has four people staying 7 nights and wants a 5-day ticket. I have the MDE account and am planning for everyone.

So, what would you do?
(1) Buy the 5 day tickets first and reserve those. Then buy the 4 day ones and hope that I can get the same park days?
(2) Get everyone 4 day tickets and book those park days. Then somehow (call, online?) add another day to the 4 tickets for my room?
(3) Some other approach that I haven't thought of.

TIY for your help


----------



## LovingPooh

Working in healthcare we don’t expect people to be able to go without masks until there is a vaccine available. That is just being realistic.


----------



## JM23457

masswdwfan said:


> Any idea when face mask / face covering will be lifted? I have a mid-August trip booked (August 13-21) and don't want to wear a covering. I flat out refuse.


They're undoubtedly going to be mandatory for all WDW guests for at least a few months. You should reschedule your trip.


----------



## RhodyKP

digiMom said:


> I’m cross posting these questions
> 
> So... have a Jan 2021 BWV ressie on rented points. No tickets. Got the email stating I can reserve parks the 22nd. (Know that’s not true  This is where I’m confused. Do I call on the 24th to buy tickets and reserve park days. OR call to buy tickets on the 24th and reserve on the 28th. OR buy and reserve on the 28th.
> 
> Also. Everyone is planned by me in DME. There are six people... Two are in one studio and leave on a Thursday, with us remaining four in a second studio and leaving on a Saturday. Any recommendation on the best way to do this and still ensure getting into the same parks together. Was thinking 2 4-day tickets and 4 5-day ones, but I’d consider getting all five days (waste of money) if it comes with more of a “guarantee” we’d at least tour together.  Thoughts?


I’m in the exact same boat as you as to the first question (except I didn’t get an email!) I used the chat function yesterday and the CM told me we could buy tickets and make reservations on 6/24. 

As for your second question, it doesn’t seem like it would matter what kinds of tickets everyone had as long as each person had a valid ticket for each day you were trying to book.


----------



## missypaws

How can Disney prevent 10,000 people in a theme park from enforcing people to wear face coverings. Seems like a big task, unless you close the park down. Any thoughts?


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> List has reportedly since been removed. Things are ever in flux.


The article should come out tomorrow


----------



## montreid

missypaws said:


> How can Disney prevent 10,000 people in a theme park from enforcing people to wear face coverings. Seems like a big task, unless you close the park down. Any thoughts?


Probably ask to mask, if refuse, disney security will probably get involved and say goodbye to parks for a lifetime.  

I would venture that Disney will be more strict than lenient on enforcement, especially on the ones that clearly are not abiding by the stated health and safety precautions.  

If one does not agree with the rules, please don't schedule a trip until the rules are relaxed to avoid disappointment for all parties.


----------



## DanielNYC

missypaws said:


> How can Disney prevent 10,000 people in a theme park from enforcing people to wear face coverings. Seems like a big task, unless you close the park down. Any thoughts?



Maybe they'll deal with this in the same way that they would if somebody was walking around without pants?  One would hope.


----------



## RhodyKP

masswdwfan said:


> Thank you. Thinking of February 2021, but now re-thinking even that regarding face mask / face coverings in place then.


Same, sort of: currently have a January 2021 reservation that I could push as far as 8/31/21. If it’s between January weather + mask or August weather + no mask, I’m going with the latter.


----------



## Akck

digiMom said:


> I'm checking to see if anyone is in a similar situation and, if so, what your approach to buying tickets and reservering parks is going to be. (Although if you're not, I'm still interested in your thoughts...) Our party is two groups, both with BWV studios booked on rented DVC points in January 2021. So I'm calling on June 24, but expecting to have to wait until June 28th (hopefully, I chatted with Disney, so this should be the case).  We're both starting our stay on the same day: (1) group one is two people staying 5 nights and wants a 4-day ticket; (2) group two (my group) has four people staying 7 nights and wants a 5-day ticket. I have the MDE account and am planning for everyone.
> 
> So, what would you do?
> (1) Buy the 5 day tickets first and reserve those. Then buy the 4 day ones and hope that I can get the same park days?
> (2) Get everyone 4 day tickets and book those park days. Then somehow (call, online?) add another day to the 4 tickets for my room?
> (3) Some other approach that I haven't thought of.
> 
> TIY for your help



You can buy 5 day tickets for everyone.


----------



## RhodyKP

wn01aa said:


> I guess this lines up with the NBA announcement. Once a third of the teams are eliminated Yacht club will open as they collapse the remaining teams to Destino/Coronado and Grand Floridian, then when they are down to the final 4 teams Grand Floridian will open and remaining teams will all be at Destino, and Coronado opens after the Finals which go to a max of October 12th.


I agree that the Celtics are going to win it all.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> The article should come out tomorrow


From what I was told this list was a draft and wasn’t set to be put out just yet.


----------



## StevenP190

masswdwfan said:


> Any idea when face mask / face covering will be lifted? I have a mid-August trip booked (August 13-21) and don't want to wear a covering. I flat out refuse.


2021, you won't get in without wearing a face mask.


----------



## RhodyKP

digiMom said:


> I'm checking to see if anyone is in a similar situation and, if so, what your approach to buying tickets and reservering parks is going to be. (Although if you're not, I'm still interested in your thoughts...) Our party is two groups, both with BWV studios booked on rented DVC points in January 2021. So I'm calling on June 24, but expecting to have to wait until June 28th (hopefully, I chatted with Disney, so this should be the case).  We're both starting our stay on the same day: (1) group one is two people staying 5 nights and wants a 4-day ticket; (2) group two (my group) has four people staying 7 nights and wants a 5-day ticket. I have the MDE account and am planning for everyone.
> 
> So, what would you do?
> (1) Buy the 5 day tickets first and reserve those. Then buy the 4 day ones and hope that I can get the same park days?
> (2) Get everyone 4 day tickets and book those park days. Then somehow (call, online?) add another day to the 4 tickets for my room?
> (3) Some other approach that I haven't thought of.
> 
> TIY for your help


Are you concerned that if you bought all the tickets first (both the 4-days and the 5-days) you would lose precious time in making the park reservations? If so, since you won’t be able to do any of it until Wednesday, hopefully the first couple of days will be instructive in terms of what the chances are that reservations won’t be available for your desired dates. That’s what I’m counting on, as we have rented DVC points for 1/17-1/24, but don’t have tickets yet!


----------



## digiMom

RhodyKP said:


> Are you concerned that if you bought all the tickets first (both the 4-days and the 5-days) you would lose precious time in making the park reservations? If so, since you won’t be able to do any of it until Wednesday, hopefully the first couple of days will be instructive in terms of what the chances are that reservations won’t be available for your desired dates. That’s what I’m counting on, as we have rented DVC points for 1/17-1/24, but don’t have tickets yet!



No, I'm worried about the "opposite." I've been to Disney several times, but my second group (brother and sister-in-law) haven't been (well, my brother hasn't since we were kids in the early 1980s  ). So I want to make sure we can all go to the same parks on the same days. So it' sounds like you have to make the park reservations at the time you buy the tickets. I'm concerned the lag between the two purchases might cause issues. (Parks filling up between them.) But maybe I'm reading too much into the situation... You're right. feedback from tomorrow should be helpful.


----------



## JJ2017

What is the advice to do when two people in our party have tickets and one does not? Two of us book tomorrow and the other buys and books on the 28th? Or all wait until the 28th so we can book together?


----------



## montreid

JJ2017 said:


> What is the advice to do when two people in our party have tickets and one does not? Two of us book tomorrow and the other buys and books on the 28th? Or all wait until the 28th so we can book together?


If you don't mind splitting - book now and later -  if you absolutely have to have the entire party go together - book later.


----------



## JJ2017

montreid said:


> If you don't mind splitting - book now and later -  if you absolutely have to have the entire party go together - book later.


What happens if on the 28th our park choice is not available. Can we change our originally booked park?


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

masswdwfan said:


> I have a mid-August trip booked (August 13-21) and don't want to wear a covering. I flat out refuse.



Then cancel and don't come. This thing will only get better if people follow directions. If you don't plan on it (it appears you're going to be a problem based on your post), do us all a favor and stay home please.

Thanks!


----------



## sheila14

rteetz said:


> From what I was told this list was a draft and wasn’t set to be put out just yet.


What list are we talking about?


----------



## JM23457

missypaws said:


> How can Disney prevent 10,000 people in a theme park from enforcing people to wear face coverings. Seems like a big task, unless you close the park down. Any thoughts?


You're assuming that most people will not agree to wear the masks. If that were the case, then the only enforcement would be to close the parks. But as usual, almost all guests will be willing to follow Disney's rules. The few who don't will be gently corrected, then asked/made to leave if they don't comply. Unlike line jumpers, mask-refusers will be really easy for CMs to spot. WDW also did announce weeks ago that some CMs will be strolling the parks with the sole purpose of enforcing mask compliance & social distancing. They're serious about it.


----------



## rteetz

sheila14 said:


> What list are we talking about?


Resort opening list


----------



## sheila14

Oh I did see that list. I wonder what they are going to do with guests who have reservations in the resorts not listed.


----------



## Marthasor

digiMom said:


> I'm checking to see if anyone is in a similar situation and, if so, what your approach to buying tickets and reservering parks is going to be. (Although if you're not, I'm still interested in your thoughts...) Our party is two groups, both with BWV studios booked on rented DVC points in January 2021. So I'm calling on June 24, but expecting to have to wait until June 28th (hopefully, I chatted with Disney, so this should be the case).  We're both starting our stay on the same day: (1) group one is two people staying 5 nights and wants a 4-day ticket; (2) group two (my group) has four people staying 7 nights and wants a 5-day ticket. I have the MDE account and am planning for everyone.
> 
> So, what would you do?
> (1) Buy the 5 day tickets first and reserve those. Then buy the 4 day ones and hope that I can get the same park days?
> (2) Get everyone 4 day tickets and book those park days. Then somehow (call, online?) add another day to the 4 tickets for my room?
> (3) Some other approach that I haven't thought of.
> 
> TIY for your help



Since you are purchasing separate tickets and not a package, you can purchase any length of ticket for each individual in your group, so just purchase the 4-day for those that want it, the 5-day for the others, link all tickets and make park reservation from there.


----------



## Herding_Cats

MomOTwins said:


> Package modifications on Monday, what modifications are allowed?  Per the CM, they will only be allowing you to either remove park hopper/park hopper plus and add/remove single-park ticket days. No modifications to length of stay or resort will be allowed at that time.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> SMRT-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"For Existing Park Hopper or Park Hopper Plus Ticket Holders: Due to new capacity requirements Disney is discontinuing Park Hopper/Park Hopper Plus tickets for the remainder of 2020.
> 
> You will have the option to
> 
> 1. Keep the tickets active and use them at later date in 2021.
> 
> 2. Keep the tickets on the booking until the WDW stop sell is lifted when we can then cancel and book new tickets without the Park Hopper option."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do we have any other ideas about Which of these is accurate?  I’d rather not spend hours on hold on Monday since I have to also call hospital tech support and our insurance company for other stuff and having to CALL is like torture for me, but I will if I have to. We currently have 2 day hoppers (covid free dining package requirement) andour mnnshp tix got cancelled also, so I think i have dh on board to just add a 3rd day if it’s possible.
> 
> 
> yulilin3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some resort news
> View attachment 502652
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so Kidani is open, Jambo will open, but not just regular old akl? I won’t be sad if they move our POR room elsewhere but then we have 4 days at akl that I reeeeally want. And I haven’t gotten any emails from Disney aside from our adrs getting cancelled (end of August reservations) so I’d rather be “that person” and call early (despite the fact that I haaaaate calling)
Click to expand...


----------



## digiMom

Marthasor said:


> Since you are purchasing separate tickets and not a package, you can purchase any length of ticket for each individual in your group, so just purchase the 4-day for those that want it, the 5-day for the others, link all tickets and make park reservation from there.



  Thank you!!


----------



## penel3

conwaycm103 said:


> I have an AP. Should've included that!





TomorrowlandKD said:


> Anyone else completely full of anxiety about 7am tomorrow? I've set my alarm clock for 5:30am and I don't even know why. lol


YES!!!!


----------



## constanze

I'm so worried I'm going to open up my MDE tomorrow morning 7am EST---and I'm not going to see some new magic button allowing me to select my park reservations...and I will panic...


----------



## MomOTwins

It's really anyone's guess.  CMs all give inconsistent information.  And it could be Costco is conveying _their _policy rather than Disneys (i.e., maybe they just don't want their travel agents to have to spend all day tomorrow processing park hopper modifications so are setting a later deadline).  All we know for sure is that Disney says that if you have a hopper, call on Monday to Disney if you booked through Disney or to your TA (e.g. Costco) if you booked through a TA, to "discuss your options"--but we don't know what those options will be.  This is what it says on the Disney website:

"At this time, Guests will only be able to visit one park per day. If you have a ticket that includes the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option, we have several options available to you:


*Ticket Extension:* You may use your current date-based ticket by September 26, 2021 with the existing add-on options, should the options return by that date.
*Ticket Modification:* Resort Packages with tickets may be modified or cancelled. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) W-DISNEY or (407) 934-7639 beginning June 22, or contact your travel professional.
*Ticket Cancellation:* If you do not want to use your ticket, you also have the option of cancelling your ticket or package. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 566-4985 beginning June 22, or contact your travel professional."


----------



## dmband

scrappinginontario said:


> Not sure what you Want them to do??  The water parks have been closed and no reopening dates have been announced.  Closed is closed.
> 
> Can you imagine the flack they’d take if they publicized, ‘0h and our closed water parks are...closed.’
> Until they announce an official opening date, i Plan on them being closed.


That is exactly what I want them to do, make an announcement or better yet send an email to people with reservations.
Not everyone is a die hard, board following Disney nut job and many of those people have no idea what is happening.
for example...
I know people who heard Disney is opening 7/11 and had no idea it wasn’t all parks.
I know people who didn’t know you had to make reservations. 
I know people who didn’t  know FP and dining was cancelled.
I know people who don’t know they can’t park hop.
guess what?? 
I bet those same people have no clue water parks are not reopening.
it would be nice if Disney sent an email to inform people of everything. I have reservations for July and the ONLY contact I have had was an email asking if I was planning to come or would modify my reservation. The link in the email took you to an error page. If I didn’t come here every few days, I would also have zero clue of all the “modifications“


----------



## DisneyOutsider

Eastern said:


> No. I think it will crash multiple times first. Even if it doesn't, I can't imagine park reservations being gone in seconds.



My trip and whether or not I decide to go through with it hinges on us being able to get MK reservations on the reopening day, 7/11.

To make myself feel less anxious I keep trying to convince myself that there really won't be THAT many people on the system for just that one day, considering how they took away everyone's ability to book unless they had pre-existing on site reservations AND tickets.. and that they didn't decide to cancel because of all the restrictions. I'm banking on the fact that it will be a very limited pool of potential guests.


----------



## MomOTwins

Okay, I don't want to cause a panic or sleepless nights, but this is the chat message I got from a CM who indicated the reservation system might be open earlier than 7am ET.  This is the second CM I've spoken to who hinted at an earlier open time for the park pass system.  Ugh.  I wish they would just announce a specific time and let me set an alarm and get some sleep tonight!

"Hi there! While we do not have a set time that the park reservation system will be available, we are hopeful that it is similar to the FastPass+ system, which was typically available at 7:00 a.m. Eastern Time. Since the time frame is not guaranteed, I do recommend checking earlier if you can to be on the safe side!"


----------



## tinkerbell1991

JJ2017 said:


> What happens if on the 28th our park choice is not available. Can we change our originally booked park?


We don't know yet if you have to cancel a park reservation is order to book another or if a modify before confirming option is available so you may potentially have to cancel your first choice to check if another park is available. If you're second choice park is then not and you try to rebook your first park choice, it may be fully booked. The answer will only be known tomorrow unfortunately.


----------



## krisp66

dmband said:


> That is exactly what I want them to do, make an announcement or better yet send an email to people with reservations.
> Not everyone is a die hard, board following Disney nut job and many of those people have no idea what is happening.
> for example...
> I know people who heard Disney is opening 7/11 and had no idea it wasn’t all parks.
> I know people who didn’t know you had to make reservations.
> I know people who didn’t  know FP and dining was cancelled.
> I know people who don’t know they can’t park hop.
> guess what??
> I bet those same people have no clue water parks are not reopening.
> it would be nice if Disney sent an email to inform people of everything. I have reservations for July and the ONLY contact I have had was an email asking if I was planning to come or would modify my reservation. The link in the email took you to an error page. If I didn’t come here every few days, I would also have zero clue of all the “modifications“


Respectfully, nearly all of that info is on the Disney website and pretty easy to find within a few clicks. Also they HAVE sent numerous email to people with reservations! I have one for September and have received many messages with all of that info. I read here because I sometimes learn things a day or two earlier, but everything I read soon shows up on email and also on Facebook, Touring Plans, Disney Parks Blog, or a dozen others places. Heck, if you have questions you can just hit up Google and find answers! It's not Disney's fault that clueless people stay clueless.


----------



## MomOTwins

krisp66 said:


> Respectfully, nearly all of that info is on the Disney website and pretty easy to find within a few clicks. Also they HAVE sent numerous email to people with reservations! I have one for September and have received many messages with all of that info. I read here because I sometimes learn things a day or two earlier, but everything I read soon shows up on email and also on Facebook, Touring Plans, Disney Parks Blog, or a dozen others places. Heck, if you have questions you can just hit up Google and find answers! It's not Disney's fault that clueless people stay clueless.


PP was responding to a post about water parks, which has not be reported on the website, and CMs continue to refuse to say whether the water parks will be open or closed.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Well, this is a big deal, if true: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274821761461137409


----------



## Leigh L

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Well, this is a big deal, if true:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274821761461137409


Thanks! Good to know.


----------



## zemmer

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Well, this is a big deal, if true:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274821761461137409


They’ve been saying that since they closed in March. But I can see the need to call them and confirm you will be keeping your reservations.


----------



## jen7233

So, regarding the reservation system opening up tomorrow. We have to select a park AND a time to enter? I would assume most people would go for the first available open time since the park hours are limited. So, if one selects the first time frame of the day, they can stay all day. Would this be the new rope drop scenario, not in crowd lining up, but in shortest line wait times? Is there any benefit to selecting a later time?


----------



## Doingitagain

I have not been receiving emails and I checked all the boxes in communication preferences.  I wouldn’t have a clue if not for these boards.


----------



## mcmry5

jen7233 said:


> So, regarding the reservation system opening up tomorrow. We have to select a park AND a time to enter? I would assume most people would go for the first available open time since the park hours are limited. So, if one selects the first time frame of the day, they can stay all day. Would this be the new rope drop scenario, not in crowd lining up, but in shortest line wait times? Is there any benefit to selecting a later time?



Most reports have said that for WDW, the time you select is actually just the day’s park hours. You will be able to come and go.


----------



## jen7233

mcmry5 said:


> Most reports have said that for WDW, the time you select is actually just the day’s park hours. You will be able to come and go.


Well that's good to know. Will see how this works tomorrow. I wonder how they will handle the opening hour crowd with putting the physical distance in. Particularly HS, and I would think there would still be a rush over to RotR.


----------



## mcmry5

jen7233 said:


> Well that's good to know. Will see how this works tomorrow. I wonder how they will handle the opening hour crowd with putting the physical distance in. Particularly HS, and I would think there would still be a rush over to RotR.


Totally agree!! This will be interesting......


----------



## beequeen

I have WDW hotel reservations to arrive October 30 fo 6 days.  How far out will I be able to make my park reservations?  I can't find it any where on My Disney Experience.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## yulilin3

I've been out mostly all day and a quick scan shows me that nothing new has been posted on this thread?
I would like to wish good luck and all that jazz to everyone tomorrow attempting to book
Remember that the system is very likely to crash so be patient and don't do anything you might regret later (like throwing your phone across the room or your coffee mug at the laptop in frustration)
If you need for any reason to call Disney they will be more than swamped and remember it's not the CM's fault that the system crashed or that they might not be able to help you
Just one final reminder that if you are coming in the next couple of months masks are MANDATORY and it is hotter than hot outside. Maybe consider thinking twice if you REALLY want to come under these conditions. Disney is making all kinds of exceptions for you to be able to cancel very close to your arrival date
Also if you are coming from one of the states under mandatory self isolation we do not have a date that the EO will be lifted, so keep that in mind
and of course
May the Force Be with You and The Odds be Forever in Your Favor


----------



## jen7233

Doingitagain said:


> I have not been receiving emails and I checked all the boxes in communication preferences. I wouldn’t have a clue if not for these boards.


We haven't received any emails either, so I also wouldn't have known had I not read it here or on a blog. We have a resort reservation linked with each of us in MDE and a ticket linked for each, so that should be all that's necessary but we shall see...


----------



## yulilin3

beequeen said:


> I have WDW hotel reservations to arrive October 30 fo 6 days.  How far out will I be able to make my park reservations?  I can't find it any where on My Disney Experience.  Thanks for any help.


You can make reservations for the number of days you have both tickets and hotel reservations. And you can start making it tomorrow at 7am


----------



## jeepnjudy

Apologies if this has already been asked but I just completed a chat with a CM who informed me if I buy a 4 day pass and can only get 3 days of reservations then I will have to eat the cost of that last day times the 6 tickets I need to buy. Is anyone else getting this same information?


----------



## wn01aa

Does anyone know the date to turn a 2021 resort only into a package with tickets. I know June 28th is for new packages but I thought I read June 24th to call to add tickets to an existing room only.


----------



## osufeth24

Not looking to start a debate about wearing a mask or not, but I know on their site it says must secured by a ear hoop or tied.  I really hope they reconsider that allow gaiters like Mission.  Those things are money in the heat.  I've worn it to universal a couple of times.  You can wet it, and it'll keep you cool.


----------



## MomOTwins

yulilin3 said:


> I've been all mostly all day and a quick scan shows me that nothing new has been posted on this thread?


I think the one new thing today is that certain non-DVC Resort opening dates were announced on the WDW website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/



July 10Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House, Disney's Pop Century Resort, Disney's Contemporary ResortJuly 29Disney's Caribbean Beach ResortAugust 12Disney's Polynesian Village Resort and Disney's Art of Animation ResortAugust 24Disney's Yacht & Beach Club ResortsSeptember 21Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & SpaOctober 1Disney's BoardWalk ResortOctober 14Disney's Coronado Springs Resort


----------



## yulilin3

MomOTwins said:


> I think the one new thing today is that certain non-DVC Resort opening dates were announced on the WDW website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/
> 
> 
> 
> July 10Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House, Disney's Pop Century Resort, Disney's Contemporary ResortJuly 29Disney's Caribbean Beach ResortAugust 12Disney's Polynesian Village Resort and Disney's Art of Animation ResortAugust 24Disney's Yacht & Beach Club ResortsSeptember 21Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & SpaOctober 1Disney's BoardWalk ResortOctober 14Disney's Coronado Springs Resort


lol, I posted that this morning


----------



## MomOTwins

yulilin3 said:


> lol, I posted that this morning


Oh lol, lost track of who posted what!


----------



## DaveNan

wn01aa said:


> Does anyone know the date to turn a 2021 resort only into a package with tickets. I know June 28th is for new packages but I thought I read June 24th to call to add tickets to an existing room only.


should be the 24th


----------



## Jenis

wn01aa said:


> Does anyone know the date to turn a 2021 resort only into a package with tickets. I know June 28th is for new packages but I thought I read June 24th to call to add tickets to an existing room only.


It is the 24th.


----------



## JM23457

So on Monday, guests with "impacted" resort stays can call in to make modifications. I'm not sure exactly what that means. We have an AKL Jambo (non-DVC) resort stay booked for December, and I don't see non-DVC Jambo listed for reopening. Does that mean I can call in to modify?


----------



## smile145

krisp66 said:


> Respectfully, nearly all of that info is on the Disney website and pretty easy to find within a few clicks. Also they HAVE sent numerous email to people with reservations! I have one for September and have received many messages with all of that info. I read here because I sometimes learn things a day or two earlier, but everything I read soon shows up on email and also on Facebook, Touring Plans, Disney Parks Blog, or a dozen others places. Heck, if you have questions you can just hit up Google and find answers! It's not Disney's fault that clueless people stay clueless.



I have a package reservation for September (originally with dining plan).  I have never received a single email from Disney.  If I did not look at MDE or follow these boards, I’d never have known that reservations for dining were being deleted, dining plan was being deleted or that a park reservation was now required.  I have received emails from them in the past, they have my email, nothing is in spam.  So no, they absolutely have not contacted everyone with reservations by email with any information.  I like planning so I am here but there is no way I should have to follow unofficial message boards or Facebook etc in order to know they were deleting parts of my package.  They should be contacting everyone but they don’t.


----------



## JM23457

smile145 said:


> I have a package reservation for September (originally with dining plan).  I have never received a single email from Disney.  If I did not look at MDE or follow these boards, I’d never have known that reservations for dining were being deleted, dining plan was being deleted or that a park reservation was now required.  I have received emails from them in the past, they have my email, nothing is in spam.  So no, they absolutely have not contacted everyone with reservations by email with any information.  I like planning so I am here but there is no way I should have to follow unofficial message boards or Facebook etc in order to know they were deleting parts of my package.  They should be contacting everyone but they don’t.


Agreed. I wouldn't know about the reservation system beginning soon if I weren't on Disboards. Disney should be more helpful and proactive with guests. They've really dropped the ball on that.


----------



## mefordis

I have a reservation room only at the Swan for Nov 4-9.  I have no ticket.  Can I go in June 22, buy my ticket, then make a reservation?  Or am I out of luck due to the fact I have not ticket yet?

TIA


----------



## denecarter

Deleted


----------



## yulilin3

mefordis said:


> I have a reservation room only at the Swan for Nov 4-9.  I have no ticket.  Can I go in June 22, buy my ticket, then make a reservation?  Or am I out of luck due to the fact I have not ticket yet?
> 
> TIA


You can't buy a ticket anywhere right now. Disney has said they will reopen the sale of tickets "later this year"


----------



## yulilin3

denecarter said:


> Has there been talk about keeping DPPS Success/Failure thread(s)?  Showing something like...
> 
> denecarter 7/19 MK 4 guests
> denecarter 7/20 MK 4 guests... N/A               (as in not available)
> browneyedgirl 7/21 Ep 3 guests
> 
> Thinking a thread for each month, 3 months, or one giant list.  Each has good/bad points.  First (or so) posts organized by date and park.
> 
> I’d be willing to start a thread and organize it.
> 
> What do y’all think?


please keep all the chat about your reservations on this thread, do not open another one
We have a thread for AP ticket holders, another for non AP ticket holders and this one, pretty much talking about similar stuff
If you want to open a thread please do it in the disney community board


----------



## RhodyKP

wn01aa said:


> Does anyone know the date to turn a 2021 resort only into a package with tickets. I know June 28th is for new packages but I thought I read June 24th to call to add tickets to an existing room only.


It's June 24th, yes.


----------



## jsbowl16

Any opinions on whether you would try to reserve parks for a 6 day trip in August or the week after Christmas including New Years eve first tomorrow morning? We have AP's and DVC reservations for both time frames.


----------



## merry_nbright

Okay, friends. After three different 2 hour long wait phone calls with Disney, I’ve got everything set and ready for tomorrow morning. My mom is covered. My AP has been extended. NOW only to get park reservations for 3 days in September and 5 in November with my coinciding hotel reservations! We got this, everyone!


----------



## lanejudy

jeepnjudy said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked but I just completed a chat with a CM who informed me if I buy a 4 day pass and can only get 3 days of reservations then I will have to eat the cost of that last day times the 6 tickets I need to buy. Is anyone else getting this same information?


Do you already have tickets?  Or do you need to buy them?  If you already have tickets but can't get park reservations, you can carry the unused days for another trip before 9/26/2021.

If buying tickets, I understand once that is available guests will concurrently be able to see park availability to decide.  If you know there isn't availability for 4 days but still buy 4-day tickets in the hope more availability will come, I expect you would eat that extra day.


----------



## Buzzster

Is there a consensus when reservations will open tomorrow? 7am?


----------



## yulilin3

Buzzster said:


> Is there a consensus when reservations will open tomorrow? 7am?


it's 7am


----------



## Stefne

jsbowl16 said:


> Any opinions on whether you would try to reserve parks for a 6 day trip in August or the week after Christmas including New Years eve first tomorrow morning? We have AP's and DVC reservations for both time frames.


If it were me?  I would do the Christmas week trip first 100%.


----------



## HollyMD

So we had a trip that would have started Monday, that we rescheduled to a week in Oct. It was my family of four, plus a friend of my daughter’s, who we have already gotten airfare for, but had been holding off on her tickets until we saw the opening date. I know we technically couldn’t call to buy her tickets until the 28th to add to resort Ressie. But I went and looked at our reservation a moment ago, and she has somehow dropped off! It now shows just my family of four. Do you think if I call and explain she was originally on the reservation, that they can add her back AND I can purchase her tickets? The rest of us are AP. TIA!


----------



## Sandisw

HollyMD said:


> So we had a trip that would have started Monday, that we rescheduled to a week in Oct. It was my family of four, plus a friend of my daughter’s, who we have already gotten airfare for, but had been holding off on her tickets until we saw the opening date. I know we technically couldn’t call to buy her tickets until the 28th to add to resort Ressie. But I went and looked at our reservation a moment ago, and she has somehow dropped off! It now shows just my family of four. Do you think if I call and explain she was originally on the reservation, that they can add her back AND I can purchase her tickets? The rest of us are AP. TIA!



Tickets for 2020 are not being sold until later this summer so while you may be able to get her added back tomorrow, they are not going to allow you to buy her a ticket until later.

The 24th and 28th is only for ticket sales for 2021 trips..


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

HollyMD said:


> So we had a trip that would have started Monday, that we rescheduled to a week in Oct. It was my family of four, plus a friend of my daughter’s, who we have already gotten airfare for, but had been holding off on her tickets until we saw the opening date. I know we technically couldn’t call to buy her tickets until the 28th to add to resort Ressie. But I went and looked at our reservation a moment ago, and she has somehow dropped off! It now shows just my family of four. Do you think if I call and explain she was originally on the reservation, that they can add her back AND I can purchase her tickets? The rest of us are AP. TIA!



 That is right, you would not be able to purchase a ticket for her right now even if she is on your reservation. I had not purchased a ticket yet for one of my children and now will not be able to get him a ticket or make park reservations for him until some undetermined date "later this summer."


----------



## HollyMD

Thank you both. Hope we will be able to add her without problem. Good luck to you all as well!


----------



## JessicaW1234

JM23457 said:


> So on Monday, guests with "impacted" resort stays can call in to make modifications. I'm not sure exactly what that means. We have an AKL Jambo (non-DVC) resort stay booked for December, and I don't see non-DVC Jambo listed for reopening. Does that mean I can call in to modify?


I want to know this too. Have POR for August which looks like it is not opening? I thought that Disney was reaching out to us to ask if we are still coming and offering a substitute resort? Are we supposed to call them instead? Is this tomorrow too? Which phone number should we use?


----------



## marx

JM23457 said:


> So on Monday, guests with "impacted" resort stays can call in to make modifications. I'm not sure exactly what that means. We have an AKL Jambo (non-DVC) resort stay booked for December, and I don't see non-DVC Jambo listed for reopening. Does that mean I can call in to modify?





JessicaW1234 said:


> I want to know this too. Have POR for August which looks like it is not opening? I thought that Disney was reaching out to us to ask if we are still coming and offering a substitute resort? Are we supposed to call them instead? Is this tomorrow too? Which phone number should we use?


This evening, Disney updated their website saying that anyone (not just impacted) with 2020 resort reservations can modify beginning tomorrow.  You will need to call though (called an hour ago and CM told me).


----------



## yulilin3

JessicaW1234 said:


> I want to know this too. Have POR for August which looks like it is not opening? I thought that Disney was reaching out to us to ask if we are still coming and offering a substitute resort? Are we supposed to call them instead? Is this tomorrow too? Which phone number should we use?


*Rooms and Packages*
At this time, we are temporarily pausing Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing reservations (Disney Vacation Club Members can still make new reservations). We will resume new hotel reservations after that period of time.

Guests with reservations for travel through July 10 may request immediate assistance with modifying their plans for dates in 2020. Those currently traveling July 11 - December 31, 2020 may request assistance beginning Monday, June 22. Modifications into 2021 can be made beginning June 24.

To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through October 3, 2020. If Guests need further assistance, they can reach us at the Disney Reservation Center through our online chat feature or by calling our reservation line. 

If no action is taken for impacted stays, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due to the original form of payment. Please note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages. 

If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> *Rooms and Packages*
> At this time, we are temporarily pausing Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing reservations (Disney Vacation Club Members can still make new reservations). We will resume new hotel reservations after that period of time.
> 
> Guests with reservations for travel through July 10 may request immediate assistance with modifying their plans for dates in 2020. Those currently traveling July 11 - December 31, 2020 may request assistance beginning Monday, June 22. Modifications into 2021 can be made beginning June 24.
> 
> To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through October 3, 2020. If Guests need further assistance, they can reach us at the Disney Reservation Center through our online chat feature or by calling our reservation line.
> 
> If no action is taken for impacted stays, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due to the original form of payment. Please note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages.
> 
> If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional.



Man, I really need to get work done this week. This is getting ridiculous. Thanks for posting. I guess I will be using my headphones while waiting while working from home.


----------



## yulilin3

DisUnplugged (yours truly included) will be doing a live show tomorrow from Bay Lake Tower, sometime in the afternoon, hope you guys can watch, we'll go through our impressions of how they are managing hotels and dining


----------



## JM23457

marx said:


> This evening, Disney updated their website saying that anyone (not just impacted) with 2020 resort reservations can modify beginning tomorrow.  You will need to call though (called an hour ago and CM told me).


Thanks! Did they say what time you can begin calling?


----------



## rosebudd21

yulilin3 said:


> Those currently traveling July 11 - December 31, 2020 may request assistance beginning Monday, June 22.



How early on June 22 can we call to modify? Does anyone know? Right now I have tickets and a hotel reservation for August that I want to change to December and I'd like to do it ASAP so I can reserve park passes tomorrow. I have a feeling I'll have to wait until 7AM to change it, but is there any chance it could be earlier?

EDIT: oops PP beat me to it haha


----------



## wilkydelts

yulilin3 said:


> *Rooms and Packages*
> At this time, we are temporarily pausing Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing reservations (Disney Vacation Club Members can still make new reservations). We will resume new hotel reservations after that period of time.
> 
> Guests with reservations for travel through July 10 may request immediate assistance with modifying their plans for dates in 2020. Those currently traveling July 11 - December 31, 2020 may request assistance beginning Monday, June 22. Modifications into 2021 can be made beginning June 24.
> 
> To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through October 3, 2020. If Guests need further assistance, they can reach us at the Disney Reservation Center through our online chat feature or by calling our reservation line.
> 
> If no action is taken for impacted stays, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due to the original form of payment. Please note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages.
> 
> If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional.



How do we know if we even need to modify for trips later in 2020? How do we know if our hotel reservation in October at CBR will be open?


----------



## SMRT-1

wilkydelts said:


> How do we know if we even need to modify for trips later in 2020? How do we know if our hotel reservation in October at CBR will be open?


According to the Disney website, Caribbean Beach reopens July 29.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/
Although they do include the disclaimer, "Please note that given the fluidity of the current environment, these dates are subject to change and Guests’ reservations could still be modified to other Disney Resort hotels if needed."


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

I just checked in, how Do I know if my reservation is “ impacted”?


----------



## Sandisw

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I just checked in, how Do I know if my reservation is “ impacted”?



Look at the list of open resorts that have been announced.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

missypaws said:


> How can Disney prevent 10,000 people in a theme park from enforcing people to wear face coverings. Seems like a big task, unless you close the park down. Any thoughts?


Pretty easily. If you don't mask, you leave. 

Frankly, I don't see what the huge deal about wearing a mask is. Several people on this thread have said its a deal breaker, even after it cools off. Are people really that uncomfortable in them? Don't want to deal with it? Or are there still people who think they aren't necessary in social situations? Students all over the country will be wearing them daily in class when we go back to school. and more and more businesses are requiring them for entry. I think we are all just going to have to adapt to wearing them for now, for the heath and safety of everyone.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Sandisw said:


> Look at the list of open resorts that have been announced.


I saw the list and still confused since it goes to Oct.....my resort is AKL Jambo  Non DVC for Nov. So do I need to change resorts?


----------



## Sandisw

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I saw the list and still confused since it goes to Oct.....my resort is AKL Jambo  Non DVC for Nov. So do I need to change resorts?



Unless it is announced open, then yes.  Since you are not until November, you have time to wait and see.

The only reason to change now would be to make sure you have something in case that doesn’t open and nothing is available that you would want later on.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I saw the list and still confused since it goes to Oct.....my resort is AKL Jambo  Non DVC for Nov. So do I need to change resorts?


I would say yes based on the info on Disney's site as they say specifically the villas are reopening. To me that means DVC rooms only. I don't know that I would wait and see, particularly if your NOV trip is close to Thanksgiving.


----------



## wisconsinmom

OK, I have two DVC weekend reservations, Labor Day and Halloween weekends.  DD has a 5 day park hopper and I have a 3 day park hopper.  I was planning to upgrade the tickets to APs, obviously that isn't an option at the moment.

October is our top priority trip so tomorrow, I'll book 2 park days for that weekend.

Since she has a 5 day pass and I have a 3 day pass will I be able to book 2 park days for September and 1 park day for October?


----------



## Lindersj

My family (husband and boys 17 and 19) are having an impossible time wrapping their heads around No Parkhoppers/No Fastpasses/Pick-a-Park-a-Day. We have 5 days in December a week before Christmas. I asked them to prioritize parks, including which to do twice.

Deer. In. Headlights. 

Finally decided AK twice, and hope it works out to get parks every day.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

Just looking into making park reservations and ADRs for family because they unexpectedly can't book for themselves tomorrow (they are going July 15-23). It's all over the phone, right? I should call at 7am tomorrow? Nothing on the website?

Also two of them have APs, but one only has a 9-day ticket. I'll only be able to book 9 days for all of them because they are in the same party, correct?


----------



## JessicaW1234

yulilin3 said:


> *Rooms and Packages*
> At this time, we are temporarily pausing Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing reservations (Disney Vacation Club Members can still make new reservations). We will resume new hotel reservations after that period of time.
> 
> Guests with reservations for travel through July 10 may request immediate assistance with modifying their plans for dates in 2020. Those currently traveling July 11 - December 31, 2020 may request assistance beginning Monday, June 22. Modifications into 2021 can be made beginning June 24.
> 
> To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through October 3, 2020. If Guests need further assistance, they can reach us at the Disney Reservation Center through our online chat feature or by calling our reservation line.
> 
> If no action is taken for impacted stays, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due to the original form of payment. Please note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages.
> 
> If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional.


Thank you- do you know if the choices we have for rebooking are just the resorts listed on the reopening list or also the DVC villas if they are available? (i.e. Boardwalk villa even though boardwalk resort not open until 10/1)


----------



## soniam

Cloudless Nights said:


> Just looking into this for family because they unexpectedly can't book for themselves tomorrow (they are going July 15-23). It's all over the phone, right? I should call at 7am tomorrow? Nothing on the website?
> 
> Also two of them have APs, but one only has a 9-day ticket. I'll only be able to book 9 days for all of them because they are in the same party, correct?



Park reservations on website. Hotel changes on phone.


----------



## marx

JM23457 said:


> Thanks! Did they say what time you can begin calling?


7am


----------



## ClapYourHands

Cloudless Nights said:


> Just looking into this for family because they unexpectedly can't book for themselves tomorrow (they are going July 15-23). It's all over the phone, right? I should call at 7am tomorrow? Nothing on the website?
> 
> Also two of them have APs, but one only has a 9-day ticket. I'll only be able to book 9 days for all of them because they are in the same party, correct?


The park reservations is on the website.
Changing resort reservations is on the phone.

If they are onsite, you can book the 9 days for all. If they are offsite, the AP holders will be limited to 3 days but the 9-day holder can have 9 reservations, but then you can’t book until Wednesday


----------



## Cloudless Nights

soniam said:


> Park reservations on website. Hotel changes on phone.


Thank you. Will I assume a link will go live or is there already a link I'm missing? What about ADRs? I'm sorry for the questions - I've been out of the loop since I myself don't have a trip planned, by my family begged me for help booking things an hour ago...


----------



## ClapYourHands

Cloudless Nights said:


> Thank you. Will I assume a link will go live or is there already a link I'm missing? What about ADRs? I'm sorry for the questions - I've been out of the loop since I myself don't have a trip planned, by my family begged me for help booking things an hour ago...


At this point there don’t seem to be ADRs. You can’t book them anyway until you have a reservation at that park for that day.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

And what if I made the 9-day person his own party? Could I make the full trip reservations for the two APs and then try to make a separate party for the 9-day person (hoping there are still spots left)?


----------



## soniam

Cloudless Nights said:


> Thank you. Will I assume a link will go live or is there already a link I'm missing? What about ADRs? I'm sorry for the questions - I've been out of the loop since I myself don't have a trip planned, by my family begged me for help booking things an hour ago...



Go to WDW website. Possibly banner at the top or maybe link in the MDE pull down on the right. Nothing about park ADRs yet. Disney Springs ADRs are available 60 days outs. Don't worry. I have been following and something new comes up every 5 minutes.


----------



## randumb0

Looks like you can't buy an AP right now. I just click purchase and it wouldn't go through


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Cloudless Nights said:


> And what if I made the 9-day person his own party? Could I make the full trip reservations for the two APs and then try to make a separate party for the 9-day person (hoping there are still spots left)?


You should be able to choose who is in your party. It is up to you if you want to risk separating them or not. We have no way of knowing how quickly spots are going to fill.


----------



## marx

randumb0 said:


> Looks like you can't buy an AP right now. I just click purchase and it wouldn't go through


AP sales were suspended late Friday afternoon


----------



## eeyoreandtink

randumb0 said:


> Looks like you can't buy an AP right now. I just click purchase and it wouldn't go through


they stopped selling them earlier in the weekend. Too many people rushing to get them ahead of tomorrow.


----------



## hereforthechurros

randumb0 said:


> Looks like you can't buy an AP right now. I just click purchase and it wouldn't go through


They pulled the ability to purchase APs this past Friday.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Cloudless Nights said:


> And what if I made the 9-day person his own party? Could I make the full trip reservations for the two APs and then try to make a separate party for the 9-day person (hoping there are still spots left)?


I’m confused. If the trip is 7/15-7/23, isn’t that 9 days? What does “full trip” mean?


----------



## Cloudless Nights

ClapYourHands said:


> I’m confused. If the trip is 7/15-7/23, isn’t that 9 days? What does “full trip” mean?


Oops - I meant 7/27


----------



## randumb0

hereforthechurros said:


> They pulled the ability to purchase APs this past Friday.



Hmm then that makes sense. I've had it in my cart since Friday


----------



## SJSloan

Cloudless Nights said:


> Thank you. Will I assume a link will go live or is there already a link I'm missing? What about ADRs? I'm sorry for the questions - I've been out of the loop since I myself don't have a trip planned, by my family begged me for help booking things an hour ago...



Go to the Disney website in a browser, not the app.Click on the 3 horizontal bars, click My Disney Experience and then you’ll see the link for the Disney Park Pass system under My Photos.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

SJSloan said:


> Go to the Disney website in a browser, not the app.Click on the 3 horizontal bars, click My Disney Experience and then you’ll see the link for the Disney Park Pass system under My Photos.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## hereforthechurros

randumb0 said:


> Hmm then that makes sense. I've had it in my cart since Friday


I hear ya. I had them in my cart for two weeks. Went to purchase around 4 pm Friday and it was no longer an option. Others have reported buying them earlier that afternoon so I missed it by a few hours. However we were able to get them through TicketsatWork as of yesterday. We aren’t activating until December and only bought them because we have rented DVC point for a December stay and would have been SOL with a nonrefundable stay and no tickets.


----------



## randumb0

I have disney gift cards that I need to use. Otherwise I'd buy them from AAA. My son's AP expires in July but I doubt we go back this year so I am not renewing his. I wanted to buy one in case of a price increase


----------



## CT Disney

Malestrom Troll said:


> View attachment 502451
> 
> Would this mask be too much? I think it would qualify as a face covering.






I added mouse ears...you should be good to go now.

And, in an effort to pretend to keep this on topic, good luck to everyone reserving days tomorrow. Oh, and Happy Father’s Day to all the cool DisDads out there


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Evening everyone! Time to start my random reloads of the Disney website while I stay up till 7 am I have nothing else to do, and a binge watch is in my future! Good luck to any and all who will be logging in tomorrow morning. I’m crossing my fingers the Disney site doesn’t crash *too* much!


----------



## Lilylogan

Zeus'Headache said:


> Evening everyone! Time to start my random reloads of the Disney website while I stay up till 7 am I have nothing else to do, and a binge watch is in my future! Good luck to any and all who will be logging in tomorrow morning. I’m crossing my fingers the Disney site doesn’t crash *too* much!


Question- what travel dates is the park reservation system for tomorrow?


----------



## Tormania

Can anyone confirm what the TIME section of the Park Reservation is for?  Is Disney really going to hold people to a particular time so you may not be able to enter the park until the afternoon???


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Lilylogan said:


> Question- what travel dates is the park reservation system for tomorrow?


I believe anyone with a hotel+ticket reservation from July 11, 2020-Sept 19(?) 2021. I’m not 100% sure on the final date but I believe it’s in September!


Tormania said:


> Can anyone confirm what the TIME section of the Park Reservation is for?  Is Disney really going to hold people to a particular time so you may not be able to enter the park until the afternoon???


For WDW right now, people believe it’s just the park hours(as in you can come and go anytime as long as it’s to your designated park). But again this is merely speculation If for some reason I can magically get in when they are beta testing(crazy Disney fan dream right here!) I’ll post pictures!


----------



## MomOTwins

Wooooo, caffeinated and ready for this!  T minus 30 minutes to midnight eastern.  Got a tv show picked out to binge watch. Gonna be a long night.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

I am just not staying up all night. I will try at Midnight (11 our time) and be back up at 7 (6 our time)


----------



## 2vets

MomOTwins said:


> Wooooo, caffeinated and ready for this!  T minus 30 minutes to midnight eastern.  Got a tv show picked out to binge watch. Gonna be a long night.


Meanwhile, here on the left coast, alarm is set for 3. Note to self: no more wine.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

MomOTwins said:


> Wooooo, caffeinated and ready for this!  T minus 30 minutes to midnight eastern.  Got a tv show picked out to binge watch. Gonna be a long night.


Nice to know I’m not the only Disney nut who happens to just enjoy the wait! I have a full large coffee packed into my system, and now it’s time to binge the Politician season 2. Waving hello from Tampa


----------



## LoganBrown1990

eeyoreandtink said:


> I am just not staying up all night. I will try at Midnight (11 our time) and be back up at 7 (6 our time)


My plan exactly too. If it’s not up and running by 7, I guess I’ll be checking in while I’m at work


----------



## Ladyfish77

Anyone else try to sign in on MDE and get a "Just a Moment" message?  Hmmmm


----------



## MomOTwins

LoganBrown1990 said:


> My plan exactly too. If it’s not up and running by 7, I guess I’ll be checking in while I’m at work


Yep, don’t remind me about work—it is going to be rough tomorrow.  On the bright side I am still working from home so might be able to sneak in a nap at some point.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Ladyfish77 said:


> Anyone else try to sign in on MDE and get a "Just a Moment" message?  Hmmmm


yep. Just siting with a pic of the castle. Doesn't look like it is even trying to refresh.


----------



## Newbie500

Ladyfish77 said:


> Anyone else try to sign in on MDE and get a "Just a Moment" message?  Hmmmm



Yes I just did


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

eeyoreandtink said:


> yep. Just siting with a pic of the castle. Doesn't look like it is even trying to refresh.


Same!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I did not


----------



## bach63

Is everyone using the app or the website?  I am on the website and even logged out and back on with no issues.


----------



## Newbie500

Might have been a glitch because I'm back on.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

bach63 said:


> Is everyone using the app or the website?  I am on the website and even logged out and back on with no issues.


Same here, no issues logging out and back in on the web.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Cannot do this on the app. There isnt even a link to park pass system


----------



## Newbie500

I'm going to sleep now.  Please don't post anything important until 6am tomorrow morning.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Still cannot get past the castle. Has anyone been able to log in at this point?


----------



## MulanMom

eeyoreandtink said:


> yep. Just siting with a pic of the castle. Doesn't look like it is even trying to refresh.



Same here!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

eeyoreandtink said:


> Still cannot get past the castle. Has anyone been able to log in at this point?


May I ask, what castle are you talking about?? I was able to log in on the web in and out and it’s fine.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

I can log in no problem on the app, but I don't think that does us any good right?


----------



## MulanMom

Zeus'Headache said:


> May I ask, what castle are you talking about?? I was able to log in on the web in and out and it’s fine.




edited to remove full image


----------



## MomOTwins

eeyoreandtink said:


> Still cannot get past the castle. Has anyone been able to log in at this point?


I got through, but no reservation link, just my normal "my plans."  Oh well.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I’ve never seen that castle before in my life maybe try opening another tab and trying again?


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Zeus'Headache said:


> May I ask, what castle are you talking about?? I was able to log in on the web in and out and it’s fine.


Went I try to log in to my Disney experience on the website I get the castle with "just a moment while we complete your request". I can get on the website fine, just not MDE.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Zeus'Headache said:


> I’ve never seen that castle before in my life maybe try opening another tab and trying again?


done that like 10 times, same castle


----------



## eeyoreandtink

I am in. Looks like nothing is updated. If this is any indication of how this is going to go.....


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Weird. It only does that on my phone. Laptop works completely fine


----------



## Milo247

eeyoreandtink said:


> I am in. Looks like nothing is updated. If this is any indication of how this is going to go.....


Same for us


----------



## MulanMom

Zeus'Headache said:


> I’ve never seen that castle before in my life maybe try opening another tab and trying again?



It finally took me to mde sign in screen, signed in and everything looks as it did before.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Zeus'Headache said:


> Weird. It only does that on my phone. Laptop works completely fine


Mine did it on the laptop too.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

I am heading to bed. See you at at 7 (6 my time)!


----------



## mickeystoontown

I am looking at my tickets on the MDE app and it says "valid 11/26". We have a split stay with the first being 11/14 to 11/21 and the 9 day tickets are attached to that package. Then we switch rooms at the same resort on 11/21 through 11/28. I'm not sure where the "valid 11/26" is coming from.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Well something's certainly happening


----------



## Zeus'Headache

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Well something's certainly happening
> View attachment 502889


Eh, it’s happened once tonight and nothing happened from it unfortunately:/ My computer is working fine


----------



## lanejudy

mickeystoontown said:


> I am looking at my tickets on the MDE app and it says "valid 11/26". We have a split stay with the first being 11/14 to 11/21 and the 9 day tickets are attached to that package. Then we switch rooms at the same resort on 11/21 through 11/28. I'm not sure where the "valid 11/26" is coming from.


Did it previously say otherwise?  9-day tickets are valid for a 13-day window.  Package tickets start on check-in day, 13 days later is 11/26.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Zeus'Headache said:


> Eh, it’s happened once tonight and nothing happened from it unfortunately:/ My computer is working fine


Oh ok, didn't realise it's already happened earlier tonight. Literally just woke up, tried it and it came up with this page so I thought it was something new like they're working on it which would be an update to how it was before I went to sleep last night that was all


----------



## Doingitagain

If you are on your computer and your browser is having difficulties logging in, try using a "Private" or "Incognito" window.  Right click on the tab and you will see that option.  I had to do that yesterday.  Faster than rebooting computer.


----------



## mickeystoontown

lanejudy said:


> Did it previously say otherwise?  9-day tickets are valid for a 13-day window.  Package tickets start on check-in day, 13 days later is 11/26.



Thanks, for some reason, I thought they were good for 14 days from the first day used.


----------



## Anna H

Do we make ticket reservations from the app or website?


----------



## Squirrel29

Anna H said:


> Do we make ticket reservations from the app or website?




Website


----------



## conwaycm103

Anna H said:


> Do we make ticket reservations from the app or website?



website!


----------



## Anna H

conwaycm103 said:


> website!


Omg thanks. I was going to assume app. THANK YOU!

Also, does this screen grab of my tickets section indicate that they are linked? I don't kmow what linking tickets means or where to do it.


----------



## PumpkinCupcake

I have been lurking on this page and finally decided to create an account today so that I can post! I am a bundle of nerves waiting to make my park reservations today! I am in Ireland so thankfully didn't have to get up too early, as it will be 12pm for me when this opens up. I keep refreshing the page to see if anything has changed yet.


----------



## brockash

PumpkinCupcake said:


> I have been lurking on this page and finally decided to create an account today so that I can post! I am a bundle of nerves waiting to make my park reservations today! I am in Ireland so thankfully didn't have to get up too early, as it will be 12pm for me when this opens up. I keep refreshing the page to see if anything has changed yet.


Welcome in joining the crazies lol


----------



## merry_nbright

Well, so much for sleeping until 6:30.  

Who’s ready for this to be opened?!


----------



## tnolan

constanze said:


> I'm so worried I'm going to open up my MDE tomorrow morning 7am EST---and I'm not going to see some new magic button allowing me to select my park reservations...and I will panic...


The button to click to make your park reservations is right under the my photos button. No worries.


----------



## LMO429

Stalking the website now, much luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I tried to stay awake and then I passed out around 2:30am! But I’m up now, and I’m ready. Let’s do this!


----------



## DaveNan

Beginning to look like a 7 am rope drop.   I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## yulilin3

Zeus'Headache said:


> I tried to stay awake and then I passed out around 2:30am! But I’m up now, and I’m ready. Let’s do this!


They said 7... why would you stay up? Lol


----------



## Newbie500

"I couldn't sleep at all last night...........do do do do do"


----------



## donp

Getting the castle again on signing in


----------



## Zeus'Headache

yulilin3 said:


> They said 7... why would you stay up? Lol


Cause why not? I miss the feelings of getting excited and waiting for things to ‘drop’. Plus I wasn’t bothering anyone by staying up, and it’s sometimes the little things that make me happy Some people probably think it was futile(and perhaps that I’m a lil crazy) but eh so what, I had fun seeing how long I could go


----------



## lilypgirl

Anyone having logging issues?


----------



## Randywatson79

I feel like if someone were standing in a datacenter, looking at the Disney reservation system servers right now, it would be like watching a little bunny nibbling on some grass as a steam roller is heading its way.


----------



## DaveNan

lilypgirl said:


> Anyone having logging issues?


It looks like you are on a mobile device.  I believe they have said you want to be on a computer.


----------



## kiddywhompus

lilypgirl said:


> Anyone having logging issues?


Yes.  Could log in 45 minutes ago, now I get the castle too.  I am on a Mac.


----------



## Rxdr2013

lilypgirl said:


> Anyone having logging issues?


Same here


----------



## Rxdr2013

kiddywhompus said:


> Yes.  Could log in 45 minutes ago, now I get the castle too.  I am on a Mac.


Me too  I just logged out to log in again and now castle


----------



## puffkin

Yup,  the castle on both browsers.  Probably means they kicked us all out and are turning on the functionality.  I was logged in and got on a refresh on one session and on another session before even logging in.


----------



## renes

I am logged in on my iPad, but tried on my chrome book and got the castle.


----------



## donp

Occasionally, getting a “Stitch ate the page” as well. Traffic is heating up!!


----------



## SoonipiLady

lilypgirl said:


> Anyone having logging issues?


Same issue for me


----------



## NRW2016

Also only able to see the Castle and not login


----------



## PumpkinCupcake

I haven't seen the castle at all yet, and I've clicked between 'my plans' and the 'disney park pass system' a few times to see if it appears. I'm not sure whether I'm in a good position, or if I should be seeing the castle to try and get into some sort of queue system!


----------



## kiddywhompus

When I open another window, it still sees me being logged in.  Seem to get the castle when going into MDE.  I can go anywhere else on the site.  Maybe it is queuing everyone?


----------



## HollyMD

I’m getting log in screen in a looop. Log in, spin, back to empty log on screen


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

Castle here too on my MacBook Pro.

7 more minutes!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

yulilin3 said:


> They said 7... why would you stay up? Lol



When I called last night I was told 9am EST, 6am PST.


----------



## PumpkinCupcake

I forgot I set an alarm on my phone to remind me (as if I would forget...) and it's just went off and I looked at my phone like 'Who is ringing me at this important time!?'


----------



## WEDWDW

Got the BEAUTIFUL Castle!


----------



## yulilin3

WEDWDW said:


> Got the BEAUTIFUL Castle!


get used to it lol


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

HollyMD said:


> I’m getting log in screen in a looop. Log in, spin, back to empty log on screen


Mine's just saying to wait.  I like the Falcon more, it moves enough that you feel like something is happening haha.


----------



## Squirrel29

Just let it auto refresh?


----------



## WEDWDW

BLASTOFF!!!!


----------



## Squirrel29

Anyone in yet?


----------



## DaveNan

failure to launch?


----------



## Randywatson79

504 errors for me


----------



## Zeus'Headache

No. Got the we are working on it 7 dwarves page


----------



## PumpkinCupcake

One browser on the castle, and the other is giving me a gateway timeout.


----------



## Pete’sDragon’sCat

Nothing but castle here


----------



## jdd

I'm on the castle page too - had to log out and try to log back in to get to it.  Not sure if that was the right thing to do or not?!?


----------



## Cloudless Nights

7 dwarves page


----------



## NRW2016

7:02 and still the castle here...


----------



## donp

Got seven dwarves


----------



## sheila14

They are probably laughing at all of us who are sitting here waiting to reserve our spots!!!!


----------



## kayteekt

I'm in but don't see anything on the disney park system? Anyone see it? There or elsewhere?


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

Is anyone actually surprised it's a mess right now? haha

I can't even load my My Plans!


----------



## 570traveler

Nothing for me yet
Edit...just got the dwarves


----------



## donp

Now, it logged me out,


----------



## LovingPooh

No


----------



## jdd

It appears to be trying to reload every 30 seconds or so...


----------



## Randywatson79

Now says 'just a moment...  Don't refresh or hit the back button'

Assuming I'm in a queue now.


----------



## renes

Logged in but still seeing the tutorial page


----------



## TXMemaw

Just the Castle here also.


----------



## Rxdr2013

not surprised at all by this


----------



## renes

7 dwarfs page now


----------



## MsVanderquack

Castle turned into 504 Gateway Time-out....


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

*Service Unavailable - Zero size object*
The server is temporarily unable to service your request. Please try again later.
Reference #15.f493f17.1592823920.36e86d0a


----------



## Rxdr2013

got excited log in screen popped up only to get a 504 timeout. booo


----------



## osufeth24

lol, sad they couldn't even get a minute without crashing


----------



## jdd

Let me log in, but was missing the links across the top for MDE.  Trying to load another page now, and it's just spinning...


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

An error occurred while processing your request.
Reference #97.255e3017.1592823959.cd9a3e3


----------



## Zeus'Headache

osufeth24 said:


> lol, sad they couldn't even get a minute without crashing


But the retail question-are you surprised?


----------



## NRW2016

Castle switched to login page for me!


----------



## Lindersj

Castle to Gateway Timeout


----------



## osufeth24

Zeus'Headache said:


> But the retail question-are you surprised?



lol, well I thought at least some people would be getting in.  Not straight failure at launch


----------



## DisneyMagicalMoments

Rxdr2013 said:


> got excited log in screen popped up only to get a 504 timeout. booo


Mine as well.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Anyone getting in certainly won’t be telling us till after lol


----------



## frannn

All open pages on all devices timed out. IT and the websites are nothing if not consistent...


----------



## Rxdr2013

now it says my password doesnt match...ughghhghghgh


----------



## MomOTwins

Logged me out, and now it's telling me my password is wrong.  Sheesh.

I dub this page Crashy McCrashface.


----------



## Rxdr2013

then it let me in and stitch got breakfast


----------



## osufeth24

we're back to normalcy!  Disney IT right on the ball as always


----------



## DaveNan

It was crashing before 7am.  Just the lead up traffic caused it to crash.


----------



## TomorrowlandKD

I'm officially sick of seeing Mickey's Runaway Railway falling into the water haha!


----------



## Randywatson79

I now get an option to select fast passes at the 60 day mark, which is about a month away..... It wasn't there before. No option to reserve a park


----------



## Milo247

Still has the tutorial page for me


----------



## ReginaMBK

I somehow got into the "My Plans" page, but it's the old one with nothing related to the park reservation system...


----------



## Zeus'Headache

7 dwarves page is getting more consistent.


----------



## DisGuy101

504 Gateway Time-out


----------



## henry72

Ugh. Was on the castle/just a moment page and then got to the log in screen only to have a 504 Gateway error and now I am back to the castle/Just a Moment screen


----------



## Lindersj

Note to Disney: Probably should have tried a phased approach - make park reservations 61 days before visit or something, not one year ahead.. 

(61 days so it didn't conflict with ADR reservations...)


----------



## Cloudless Nights

It keeps saying my password is incorrect too


----------



## kiddywhompus

Said password doesn't match, now stuck on signing in.....


----------



## MomOTwins

Finallly let me log in and now I've got... Stitch.  Curses!


----------



## Pete’sDragon’sCat

Same thing here about password incorrect!


----------



## DaveNan

So did anyone preemptively call for support?  What is the hold times? Or just a busy signal already.


----------



## Ecomommy09

That castle is so pretty. Wish it did something.


----------



## sheila14

I could be sleeping right now!!!!


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

I’m getting the password doesn’t match, but I was logged in prior to 7


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

It let me log in and it just went to blue. I never saw anything after I entered my password.  It's just this blue screen. :/


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

I've gottemn in a few times but tje park reservation screen in the same explanation screen it has been.


----------



## frannn

It's all a.plan to get us to cancel lol


----------



## Physics Guy

Got in, but my passes are no longer linked to my resort reservation.  Obviously part of the glitching.  Fun times.


----------



## MsVanderquack

I'm in but can't Stitch ate the page


----------



## quoo

This is what I keep seeing. it's very frustrating. If anyone actually hits the reservation page can you share the URL? I suspect its not the same experience-updates url we see now.


----------



## sheila14

Using 2 different browsers and ........my tickets are not there


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Physics Guy said:


> Got in, but my passes are no longer linked to my resort reservation.  Obviously part of the glitching.  Fun times.


Oof I can’t even get in


----------



## jdd

back to the castle page


----------



## StevieB81

Something just changed...


----------



## Tormania

Lindersj said:


> Note to Disney: Probably should have tried a phased approach - make park reservations 61 days before visit or something, not one year ahead..
> 
> (61 days so it didn't conflict with ADR reservations...)



That was my thought as well, to have close to a YEAR'S worth of reservations all try to get in at the same time was lunacy.


----------



## Physics Guy

Now in! (on Edge... Chrome still spinning).  No menu across the top and no park reservation info/button anywhere


----------



## HollyMD

I just got an “access denied” lol


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

jdd said:


> back to the castle page


Castle page for me too now. Looks like it never logged me in.


----------



## surfde22

Physics Guy said:


> Got in, but my passes are no longer linked to my resort reservation.  Obviously part of the glitching.  Fun times.



Same here. I just noticed my passes disappeared. Not cool!


----------



## DaveNan

how did you get in?  was it right below the photos?


----------



## puffkin

So at the very bottom left of my Castle page, I have a "processing request".  On my second browser, still on the castle, it says Waiting for Available Socket.

Progress, I guess.


----------



## Mamaof6

Castle here  nothing else


----------



## sdieckhaus

I'm in, but it is just the info/tutorial page and has been all morning.


----------



## TXMemaw

I’m on the solid blue screen now also. Don’t know whether to refresh or what. This is crazy.


----------



## sheila14

I just love my fun filled Disney vacation right now!!!! This wait better be worth it


----------



## MomOTwins

Aaaaaaand, we're back to the castle.  I've got two browsers alternating logins.  *sigh*  What on earth prompted Disney to open this for a year's worth of guests at one day.  After staying up all but a couple of hours a night (because they refused to post or confirm a "live" time), I am NOT a happy Panda.


----------



## ReginaMBK

My castle is animated now for what it's worth


----------



## amyecca

I can log in but where do you go to make the park reservation? My Plans?


----------



## KSL

Physics Guy said:


> Got in, but my passes are no longer linked to my resort reservation.  Obviously part of the glitching.  Fun times.


We got in but My Plans looks all weird, we can see some of the code in the system.  Refreshed and some of the code went away so it looks more normal, but our tickets are no longer showing as linked, either.  They were there yesterday.....


----------



## lisa cameron

Doesn’t sound like anyone has been able to get it...what a mess!


----------



## jdd

ReginaMBK said:


> My castle is animated now for what it's worth


Yep, mine too - the cloud is bouncing up and down


----------



## figment5

Castle, Error, castle, 7 dwarves, castle. Pretty exciting morning


----------



## Cloudless Nights

More of the castle


----------



## KSL

Just refreshed again and now tickets are showing.  But can't see where to make park reservations.  I thnk the system is still loading in....?  I hope....??


----------



## frannn

Got the same as everyone above but now I have to leave for work


----------



## sdieckhaus

Ugh. Been logged in all morning, now it logged me out.


----------



## a-mechanic

I got logged out now back at the bouncing cloud castle.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

I came here for encouragement..that someone got through..ahhhh


----------



## Tormania

Still have to love the email we got that states..."Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account ........"

Simply, huh? LOL!!!


----------



## renes

On one browser I have a dancing cloud, on the other I am at the Introducing park pass screen.


----------



## winnieofpooh

Still stuck with the 7 dwarves here


----------



## MsVanderquack

I was in, clicked around and couldn't find any new park reservation page (and the info page just "explained" how to make a reservation at a park). Then it signed me out...???

Does Disney not know about online queuing systems? Other ticket sellers and even online retailers use them when they have a big sale date. It's pretty basic.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I’m starting to resent the happy family on this page. They are laughing at me. Stop smiling in front of your computer


----------



## Physics Guy

Was able to do the online check-in (Copper Creek Aug 24-29) just in case I needed that to make the park reservations.  Now back to castle and waiting.


----------



## LeeAnn

having troubles


----------



## quoo

I just got signed out too... You'd think a company as big as disney could manage their tech...


----------



## IloveDisney77

refreshed as well and now my tickets are back as well...


----------



## jdd

I was kinda hoping there wouldn't be that many people who wanted to make park reservations....that was silly huh?!?


----------



## Physics Guy

Now on my plans page, everything looks fine, but no top menu and no park reservation link to be had.


----------



## KSL

Ohmygoodness, I refreshed (because there wasn't anyplace to make park reservations that I could find from the My Plans page), and it booted me out!  Back to the castle......!


----------



## MomOTwins

Oooooooh, UPDATE: I am on the phone and they said they just announced something along the lines of "We are awaiting the arrival of the park pass system.  At that time, modifications will be available for dates in 2020.  We are able to assist with questions only"  So sort of seems to recognize the system is not happening right now.


----------



## Tormania

If the castle isn't pink when we arrive at Magic Kingdom I don't think I'll recognize it anymore.


----------



## goldenears

mydisneyexperience.com but I have been trying to get in since 7:00 and have not made it past the castle page.


----------



## dachsie

jdd said:


> I was kinda hoping there wouldn't be that many people who wanted to make park reservations....that was silly huh?!?


I don't think its up and running yet.  I just woke up and panicked because it was after 6 and nothing.


----------



## quoo

I can't log back in now. Stuck at the castle page, which is throwing javascript errors which is terribly reassuring.


----------



## ekidwell0001

I was able to finally login (after the pink castle of death and just blue screen) I kept exiting out and opening a new screen until i was able to get in, but i dont see the park reservation system ANYWHERE?! Anyone know where it's supposed to be? I was thinking under Plans and make more etc but it's not there. I agree about the phased approach too.... Why should others going in a year or so be on right now? We check in 7/16!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

LeeAnn said:


> having troubles


So is everyone else. Just keep trying to refresh the reservation page although they only said it would be live on the 22nd, no specific time although everyone has assumed now


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I have a feeling pink castle = brings you to site that doesn’t have park reservation tab


----------



## MsVanderquack

Did they plan this to not work so that more people would self-select out?


----------



## ;-)

Yeah I don’t even think they have it up yet, we’re all just waiting around like a bunch of clowns


----------



## Lindersj

I need to refresh coffee and do a bathroom break but I hate to leave!!!


----------



## Rxdr2013

Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go. Such a great way to start a Monday morning. I just want to reserve the day I have with my sister at mk all the other days I dont care what I get.


----------



## ;-)

MsVanderquack said:


> Did they plan this to not work so that more people would self-select out?


YES!! My thoughts exactly!!! They’re just like give it up losers! Don’t you see we’re in the midst of a pandemic!! Lmao


----------



## HokieRaven5

The other issue is you probably have even more people than just those with reservations logging in just so they can figure out how the process works for the reservation system when their time comes to use it.


----------



## SJSloan

I am also on the phone trying to see if they are moving one of my reservations and the message comes on and says “we are not currently accepting new reservations or modifications as we await the launch of our park pass system. We can only answer questions” (not exact words).

I don’t even know if they know when the system will be released. 

Still on hold. I’ll update later.


----------



## DeeBee3

This process is driving me crazy!!!!!!!! When I did get in to the site, there is no obvious link to parkpass and I have everything linked - tickets and hotel. I don't get it.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

DeeBee3 said:


> This process is driving me crazy!!!!!!!! When I did get in to the site, there is no obvious link to parkpass and I have everything linked - tickets and hotel. I don't get it.


It's because the system isn't set up yet


----------



## JCfan

I'm from the west coast - got up at 4am and have wasted my time.  This is not cool.    Reminds me of the D23 fiasco.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

JCfan said:


> I'm from the west coast - got up at 4am and have wasted my time.  This is not cool.    Reminds me of the D23 fiasco.



Me too and when I called last night they told me 6am PST, so I've been up since 2:57am


----------



## NRW2016

I know a previous post stated that they spoke with a Disney rep yesterday and they said 9am. That may very well be the case!


----------



## DaveNan

HokieRaven5 said:


> The other issue is you probably have even more people than just those with reservations logging in just so they can figure out how the process works for the reservation system when their time comes to use it.


Everyone loves to see a fight at a hockey game.  This is live entertainment.  Haven't had that for 3 months.


----------



## pmaurer74

The GE preview reservations last year took two hours.... This is a lot more people than that.


----------



## DeeBee3

Cloudless Nights said:


> It's because the system isn't set up yet


They have stated 7am EST!


----------



## nllmncsu

Someone posted it was 7 this morning. Seems no one is able. I can't even sign in  They should at least giving people the time to do this since there are alot of people need to do this


----------



## DaveNan

I went through the May 4th Star Wars disaster.  That took hours to settle out, and when it did....  nothing left.


----------



## rlduvall

I shaved my legs for this?


----------



## danandjackie

this seems to do something -  not a lot - but something lol https://www.disneyworld.co.uk/park-reservations/


----------



## Cloudless Nights

DeeBee3 said:


> They have stated 7am EST!


Yes, but what they stated is not actually true haha


----------



## NRW2016

danandjackie said:


> this seems to do something -  not a lot - but something lol https://www.disneyworld.co.uk/park-reservations/


 Oh wow! That actually has a countdown going.


----------



## DaveNan

I am beginning to think AP's don't go till Friday because they expect it take take 4 days for us to get done.


----------



## MomOTwins

Lindersj said:


> I need to refresh coffee and do a bathroom break but I hate to leave!!!


HAHA, me too.  Okay, maybe I am a weirdo.  Running on two hours of sleep probably wasn't a great idea in hindsight if this is going to be an all day thing.



DeeBee3 said:


> They have stated 7am EST!


They also told me potentially as early as midnight, hence the prior post about sleep.  You'd think we'd know better than now than to trust what a CM says.  This is a bit ridiculous though.


----------



## mdsouth

I got past the castle and logged in but it wants me to link my tickets.  I have a room and tickets package but when I am on the link tickets page and enter my confirmation number, it gives me a red error message stating my reservation is already linked.  Ugg!

And now when I try calling, I either get total silence or a busy signal!  I have never got the busy signal before.  I always got the announcement that all are busy and will be with me shortly before.  You know they are having crazy amount of people calling when you get a busy signal!


----------



## Disneyfan754321

36 mins and i have to stop trying so sad.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

Welp, I'm going to go take a shower real quick since nothing is happening


----------



## danandjackie

NRW2016 said:


> Oh wow! That actually has a countdown going.



dont get too excited it resets every 30 secs or so


----------



## NRW2016

Yep, quickly realized that lol. But maybe that's the right place to be.


----------



## ;-)

don’t they know we all have things to do and need to move on with our day!


----------



## Tormania

It's nice to know that Disney learns from all of their previous tech launch failures and ensured this one went smoothly.  NOT!!!  Probably the same genius in charge of the other ones is still in charge.


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

;-) said:


> don’t they know we all have things to do and need to move on with our day!



Yes...and they're probably counting on that.


----------



## MomOTwins

NRW2016 said:


> Oh wow! That actually has a countdown going.


Lol, but my countdown keeps resetting!  The neverending countdown.  Sounds like Dr. Strange let Disney IT borrow the time stone again...


----------



## sdieckhaus

So, I have that UK link up as well as a few others trying to get in. My UK countdown does reset every once in a while, but I started with like 7 minutes and am now under 3. Anyone close to their countdown expiring?


----------



## lanejudy

mickeystoontown said:


> Thanks, for some reason, I thought they were good for 14 days from the first day used.


Not since the change to date-based tickets. The length of the valid use window varies depending on how many days of admission.


----------



## danandjackie

_"Find out how we are using technology to power creative solutions as we prepare to welcome guests back to The Most Magical Place on Earth beginning July 11th. "_

Yep Im dying to find out


----------



## danandjackie

sdieckhaus said:


> So, I have that UK link up as well as a few others trying to get in. My UK countdown does reset every once in a while, but I started with like 7 minutes and am now under 3. Anyone close to their countdown expiring?



Yep it just freezes


----------



## marx

sdieckhaus said:


> So, I have that UK link up as well as a few others trying to get in. My UK countdown does reset every once in a while, but I started with like 7 minutes and am now under 3. Anyone close to their countdown expiring?


Down to under 2 minutes...


----------



## quoo

I'm getting nothing but the pink castle now:/


----------



## Ryan_B__58

I'm getting flashbacks to trying to get a boarding group for Rise of the Resistance


----------



## DisGuy101

Tormania said:


> It's nice to know that Disney learns from all of their previous tech launch failures and ensured this one went smoothly.  NOT!!!  Probably the same genius in charge of the other ones is still in charge.



 Bob Chapek


----------



## MomOTwins

So maybe this is fiendishly clever of Disney.  Trying to "thin out the crowd" a bit by launching late after 90% of people give up or have to focus on work instead of staring at a castle.  

Or... not.


----------



## JCfan

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Me too and when I called last night they told me 6am PST, so I've been up since 2:57am


ugh!  that's stinks.  i had (like many of us) made my dining res for my oct trip and had gotten up in middle of night to do that too.  my dh thinks i'm nuts


----------



## osufeth24

Ryan_B__58 said:


> I'm getting flashbacks to trying to get a boarding group for Rise of the Resistance



shoot, that was much easier than this lol


----------



## Ryan_B__58

I signed in one one computer right at 7:00. My other computer is at the castle. There is no option for Park Pass on the computer that's signed in. I don't know if I'm in a good place or not..


----------



## ReginaMBK

I have the castle page in two windows. Both are continuously loading/"processing request". Maybe something will push through??


----------



## marx

marx said:


> Down to under 2 minutes...


Finally down to 0:00...    And nothing

At least I had a countdown clock to watch


----------



## Van Houten

marx said:


> Finally down to 0:00...    And nothing


The timer will reset at some point... keeps jumping to random values, anywhere between 2:00 and 15:00.  Refresh is every 30 seconds, so it may get an update at any of those refreshes to start counting down from another number of minutes.


----------



## MomOTwins

DisGuy101 said:


> Bob Chapek


Don't forget to let him know how "lucky" we are and how "magical" this is!



Ryan_B__58 said:


> I signed in one one computer right at 7:00. My other computer is at the castle. There is no option for Park Pass on the computer that's signed in. I don't know if I'm in a good place or not..


If you refresh on the signed-in one, most likely you will get the castle there too.  I was logged in on two browsers and was booted to the castle.


----------



## LeeAnn

so basically the system is not up yet?


----------



## LeeAnn

which number have u called  
all are busy
no chat


----------



## DisGuy101

LeeAnn said:


> so basically the system is not up yet?


----------



## themommy

Where are y’all getting the castle?  I’m on MDE in my plans page. Should I be somewhere else???


----------



## HokieRaven5

Oh, you guys thought this would be up at 7am? Nah, we just wanted to see how long you were willing to wait in one of our lines again before you give up and move on to the next thing.


----------



## quoo

If you're logged in, I think you're doing better than most of us.


----------



## JoJoGirl

sdieckhaus said:


> So, I have that UK link up as well as a few others trying to get in. My UK countdown does reset every once in a while, but I started with like 7 minutes and am now under 3. Anyone close to their countdown expiring?



Mine went to zero and is stuck there.  Nothing.


----------



## dachsie

I just re-loaded the page and no castle, just the information on how to do it has stayed up this time


----------



## danandjackie

themommy said:


> Where are y’all getting the castle?  I’m on MDE in my plans page. Should I be somewhere else???



Think that means your past the castle -  but theres nothing there - other than a bizarre request I had to pick fast passes for a booking  in March 2021


----------



## JCfan

LeeAnn said:


> so basically the system is not up yet?



Nope!  Looks like it might around 9am Eastern/6am Pacific.  But, that's a _guess_ (!!!)  Given this mess, it could be earlier or later.  For D23, we were rescheduled a couple of times even after trying to get onto the system.


----------



## DisGuy101

Did anyone happen get through to a cast member to confirm the go live time?


----------



## danandjackie

looks like they dont know themselves - this was just on FB


----------



## DaveNan

and I can hear the automated message on the phone system ringing in my head  "reservations can be made online, have you logged in and tried your request online?"


----------



## dachsie

Thank goodness someone started the post that will update when it goes live.  I am going to have to check between patients this morning I guess


----------



## MomOTwins

LeeAnn said:


> which number have u called
> all are busy
> no chat


I called in the second it hit 7am and have been on hold since then.  The call is coming up busy because they are overloaded.  I would guess anyone who tried to call in now would have multi-hour waits.


----------



## themommy

danandjackie said:


> Think that means your past the castle -  but theres nothing there - other than a bizarre request I had to pick fast passes for a booking  in March 2021


I’ve got my whole plans page. Earlier things kept changing on it. Tickets to no tickets, a select fast pass thing showed up once and then disappeared, 504 error and now its just my plans and tickets page every time I refresh.


----------



## donp

dachsie said:


> Thank goodness someone started the post that will update when it goes live.  I am going to have to check between patients this morning I guess


Same. 8 o’clock is in the room


----------



## P&F

DisGuy101 said:


> Did anyone happen get through to a cast member to confirm the go live time?


Yes. A cast member told me Friday evening that it would be 7 AM Eastern time today.


----------



## JCfan

While we're waiting, a question.  Anyone else booked into a hotel that's closed?  Any guesses on how Disney will handle that?  Is there another thread with the results of how Disney is handling.  We're booked into the Gran Destino and will need to be moved.


----------



## MomOTwins

P&F said:


> Yes. A cast member told me Friday evening that it would be 7 AM Eastern time today.


I think they mean today.  We all git told different stuff on the go live time over the weekend.


----------



## MomOTwins

JCfan said:


> While we're waiting, a question.  Anyone else booked into a hotel that's closed?  Any guesses on how Disney will handle that?  Is there another thread with the results of how Disney is handling.  We're booked into the Gran Destino and will need to be moved.


Supposedly you are supposed to call today, but the automated message on hold says to call back for modificationsa fter the park system goes live.


----------



## winnieofpooh

GOT IN almost.

Went to the Disney Park Pass drop down and there was a button for "Make a Park Reservation." Now have the Space Mountain wait screen with a countdown.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

winnieofpooh said:


> GOT IN almost.
> 
> Went to the Disney Park Pass drop down and there was a button for "Make a Park Reservation." Now have the Space Mountain wait screen with a countdown.


Me too - now at the Space Mountain screen


----------



## tinkerbell1991

It's live!


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

This feels like early 90's dial up.


----------



## Van Houten

Well, the instructions page for park reservations just had a link added to it - "Make a Disney Park Reservation".. and it points to the page with the timer.  Progress!


----------



## Ryan_B__58

Woo hoo...maybe


----------



## Cloudless Nights

Still at the timer page and the countdown keeps reloading when it gets under 1:30 minutes


----------



## LeeAnn

which number have u called  
all are busy
no chat


----------



## quoo

I'm still stuck on the stupid pink castle:/


----------



## danandjackie

Im in now - on the timer - the big blue button in the screenshot above appeared - not holding my breath as it just links to the UFO Space Mountain timer page


----------



## jdd

winnieofpooh said:


> GOT IN almost.
> 
> Went to the Disney Park Pass drop down and there was a button for "Make a Park Reservation." Now have the Space Mountain wait screen with a countdown.


So did you just wait out the castle screen, or try logging in again?


----------



## MsVanderquack

I got to a wait time page but it keeps resetting the clock, not all the way to the original time (14min) but every 30 seconds it lags and then decides if it will keep counting down or reset to 30 seconds back


----------



## LeeAnn

has anyone gotten thru


----------



## Van Houten

Don't get your hopes up - if that timer actually completes, it will take you to the logon page, and you know the rest (pink castle).


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Mine counted down to 0 about 5 minutes ago.  Just sitting at 0.  Lol.


----------



## marx

MomOTwins said:


> I called in the second it hit 7am and have been on hold since then.  The call is coming up busy because they are overloaded.  I would guess anyone who tried to call in now would have multi-hour waits.


My call went through at 8:07.  Calling to modify a reservation.  Hope I can...

Don't know if i"ll get through on the phone or park resie first


----------



## themommy

I just got a view availability on my plans page. It keeps resetting to 15 minutes wait time


----------



## Milo247

Timer hit 0 and nothing


----------



## jdd

Nevermind - I logged in on a separate screen and am in the queue!  Fingers crossed...


----------



## winnieofpooh

Our timer got to 0 and is now stuck at 0.


----------



## marx

Something new for me!   Make Park Reservation Button appeared.  But clicking it got timer


----------



## winnieofpooh

jdd said:


> So did you just wait out the castle screen, or try logging in again?



I was already logged in so I didn't have to deal with the castle.


----------



## jdd

themommy said:


> I just got a view availability on my plans page. It keeps resetting to 15 minutes wait time


Yep, that's what I'm getting now too....sigh....


----------



## kiddywhompus

I am in a queue!  14 immune wait!


----------



## Cloudless Nights

Stuck at the 0:00 on countdown


----------



## DLo

Still can't get past the castle. I didn't start trying until 7:45. Have gotten the castle every time I try.


----------



## marx

kiddywhompus said:


> I am in a queue!  14 immune wait!


If it's a picture of space mountain with a countdown clock...  Well, don't know if that's a queue that's working


----------



## TomorrowlandKD




----------



## kiddywhompus

marx said:


> If it's a picture of space mountain with a countdown clock...  Well, don't know if that's a queue that's working


Pooh....look at me grabbing at any crumb that comes my way.


----------



## mdsouth

Woo Hoo!  At Space Mountain page!


----------



## DisGuy101

The countdown timer is a clever way to make people stop refreshing 60 times a minute.


----------



## Lindersj

In queue both on phone and desktop. Both count down, and when they hit an even minute or half-minute mark usually reset to 30 seconds earlier. But sometimes it goes further down...


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

DLo said:


> Still can't get past the castle. I didn't start trying until 7:45. Have gotten the castle every time I try.


I had blue screen for a while and now castle forever + a day. Can't log in.


----------



## Van Houten

Castle is showing up on the standard logon page, so it would appear to be blocking every logon attempt until they decide to let us get in.


----------



## winnieofpooh

Countdown was stuck at 0:00, screen refreshed and we're back to the pink castle.


----------



## jdd

winnieofpooh said:


> Countdown was stuck at 0:00, screen refreshed and we're back to the pink castle.


Oh no!!!!


----------



## wisconsinmom

Lovely, the space mountain page and 0:00 timer just kicked me back to the pink castle.


----------



## mdsouth

The timer on the Space Mountain started at 30 second countdown but then it ended and I have been stuck at zero.


----------



## quoo

Welp. I'm finally logged in now - the castle screen took me to a login screen that took 3-4 tries (i swear i was typing my password correctly), which took me to the park reservation info screen except now I have a blue button to make park reservations... and now i'm on the space mountain countdown screen.


----------



## MomOTwins

The link to view availability is now in my "My Plans" page.  I got all excited when I saw only "some parks" were available July 11-14, thinking that meant reservations were being made, but then I realized that HS and EP are closed those days... lol.


----------



## sdieckhaus

Anyone else get stuck at the login page after the pink castle? I keep putting in my password, and it goes nowhere...asks me to put in password again.


----------



## mdsouth

UGG!  I got in, picked my party, picked my date and park, MK.  It gave me one time slot to choose, did that and hit the confirm button!  BUt then I have an error page with Olaf with his head off.  It says Something went wrong
We are having trouble loading this screen


----------



## quoo

This happened to me. It worked after a few attempts.

This was in reply to the login issue - quoting isn't working for me this morning:/


----------



## Jacq7414

mdsouth said:


> UGG!  I got in, picked my party, picked my date and park, MK.  It gave me one time slot to choose, did that and hit the confirm button!  BUt then I have an error page with Olaf with his head off.


What kind of time slots?


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

What is this timer people are referring to?


----------



## marx

Van Houten said:


> Castle is showing up on the standard logon page, so it would appear to be blocking every logon attempt until they decide to let us get in.


If you directly to the park reservations page you get the countdown clock.  But, when you do that incognito you get the same - even though not logged in yet.

On the tabs where I was logged in prior to 7am, I have the castle.

My daughter occasionally gets a make Park Reservation Button - but that leads to the countdown clock.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

quoo said:


> This happened to me. It worked after a few attempts.


So you have made a confirmed reservation?


----------



## winnieofpooh

Made it through the orbit page. Hit 0:00 for a while, then switched to castle screen. Finally refreshed to let us sign in, and then shot us back to the orbit page after logging back in.


----------



## quoo

Arg. The space mountain timer is literally going *up* for me.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

Ugh, pink castles on all my windows again


----------



## Milo247

Timer was stuck at zero then refreshed to a blank page.


----------



## mdsouth

Jacq7414 said:


> What kind of time slots?


 There was only one option listed but you had to click it.  
It said 9 am - 7pm


----------



## yulilin3

this is the link go there and do not regresh the counter will adjust a couple of times
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-reservations/


----------



## Mamaof6

It worked for me just now after 1 and half hours


----------



## P&F

Milo247 said:


> Timer was stuck at zero then refreshed to a blank page.


My timer went to a blank white page too. There are only a few words at the top that are normally along the very bottom of a page.


----------



## quoo

Zeus'Headache said:


> So you have made a confirmed reservation?


No - Quoting broke. this was in response to a login issue


----------



## danandjackie

ok got to create choose party and then back to pink castle aaaaarrrgghhh


----------



## mdsouth

I refreshed my Olaf page and it just came back to the same page of Olaf with the Something went wrong message.  I do not know if I should just keep refreshing or hit the back button and try to submit the confirm again.  But if I do, it might take me totally out of the system to start over.  



mdsouth said:


> UGG!  I got in, picked my party, picked my date and park, MK.  It gave me one time slot to choose, did that and hit the confirm button!  BUt then I have an error page with Olaf with his head off.  It says Something went wrong
> We are having trouble loading this screen
> View attachment 503017


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Okay, I'm kind of over this.  Been online since about 6:30, timer goes to 0, crashes, resets etc.  I'm going to the beach (and it won't work on my phone at all).  Good luck to everyone, and save something for me when I get back to a computer tonight.


----------



## MsVanderquack

Anyone else feel like they are that little cartoon dog drinking coffee while the room is in fire saying “this is fine.” ???


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

My count down just keeps starting back over at 4 min


----------



## winnieofpooh

Currently making our park selections. We made one reservation for 12/14, and went to make another day. Now it's saying every day has no availability


----------



## CastAStone

yulilin3 said:


> this is the link go there and do not regresh the counter will adjust a couple of times
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-reservations/


I know it’s working poorly but that nickname for the counter is a little harsh!


----------



## buzzgirls&dad

Got through for my resort stay and the ressies are listed in my plans.  I hope they stay there- I don't want to close out


----------



## yulilin3

CastAStone said:


> I know it’s working poorly but that nickname for the counter is a little harsh!


oh my God. Thanks for that


----------



## LCoulter

sdieckhaus said:


> Anyone else get stuck at the login page after the pink castle? I keep putting in my password, and it goes nowhere...asks me to put in password again.


 That’s happening to me.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

JCfan said:


> ugh!  that's stinks.  i had (like many of us) made my dining res for my oct trip and had gotten up in middle of night to do that too.  my dh thinks i'm nuts


I am so glad I am not alone, my DH doesnt understand any of this, he  did not believe I would get up at 6am  this time or last time.


----------



## jdd

Phone "seems" to be working better than computer - at least my countdown is going somewhere on my phone....


----------



## LovingPooh

I can’t even get past the castle


----------



## Physics Guy

All done!  Did the whole week (Aug 24-29), very quick and easy, and saves your party when you make more park selections for another day.


----------



## ReginaMBK

My countdown stopped at 14 mins and shot me back to the castle page. This is so frustrating.


----------



## Pete’sDragon’sCat

Got in!! Made my reservations for aug 31-Sept 4th


----------



## kiddywhompus

I am at 2:31 on my iPad, but my laptop just went from 4 minutes to 14.  Ugh.  Guess I will be focusing on the Ipad.


----------



## Physics Guy

Here's what it looks like in your plans


----------



## MsVanderquack

My 14 minute timer finished (after much longer than that) and I have the beautiful pink castle to stare at now. Do people really hate the new pink color? Are they trying to induce Stockholm Syndrome so that Disney fans identify with this new pink castle holding them captive?


----------



## LCoulter

I’m at Space Mountain now.


----------



## Lindersj

Countdown to 0:00 on computer then...pink castle...


----------



## themommy

Pete’sDragon’sCat said:


> Got in!! Made my reservations for aug 31-Sept 4th


How in the world are you guys getting in?! Did you go from the viewability page on my plans? Or somewhere else?


----------



## Doingitagain

A tip was shared on the other thread...make a dining reservation using an available time and it will take you to the log in screen.  Once you log in, go to https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/ and click on the blue box in the upper right to make park reservations.


----------



## emily nicole

My Space Mountain timer started at 2:30, counted down to 1:30 a few times, then back to 2:30. Then up to 15:30. It keeps counting down to 13:00 then back up to 15:00. Why is it doing this? If my actual wait time is 2 hours, 3 hours, 6 hours, why not just display that?


----------



## wisconsinmom

OK, those of you who have gotten in, was it from the blue space mountain page?


----------



## FredtheDuck

I’m able to get in and click to reserve, but I get the Olaf error instead of a confirmation. Worth noting for those of you like me that have room only - appears you can at least log in.


----------



## SMRT-1

I'm still getting the pink castle, but my wife was able to log in, and got all the passes we wanted for all 10 days of our December 2020 trip.


----------



## osufeth24

since my ap hasn't been extended trying to book a park for the staycation for the ones that do have a castle.  Got to the end, then I get an error


----------



## Mamaof6

Anyone else seeing " one or more parks are not available for Disney park pass selections" ? I did one day July 12 and went back to do July 15


----------



## Physics Guy

wisconsinmom said:


> OK, those of you who have gotten in, was it from the blue space mountain page?



Yes, my timer got to zero and then I had the reservation page.


----------



## yulilin3

Ok for those stuck in Space Mountain limbo. Try this. Go on the site. Book a reservation from the menu things to do. Book whatever Disney Springs restaurant(you can delete later) It'll ask you to log in and go through the whole reservation. After you're done reserving go to the Park reservation system on the MDE drop menu and you should be able to book. LMK if it works


----------



## Lindersj

For those who got in...my countdown timer went to zero, then pink castle. But up in website box it shows "disneyworld.disney.go.com/login/?returnUrl=/park-reservations/create-party." So, should I wait on pink castle hoping "create party" opens? Did that happen for you?


----------



## marx

Got in.  Made all reservations for December.  August all unavailable?  odd


----------



## DLo

Finally got space mountain and timer . Laptop still has castle and that is where I tried to log on mutliple times with the last being about 25 minutes ago. On ipad started 18 minutes ago. Not sure why that one got me to the timer screen sooner. Laptop chrome - ipad safari .


----------



## mamalovespuppy

I got in!
I didn't do anything different, just waited. The pink castle led to log in and this time it didn't time me out when I logged in.
I got all 4 parks I wanted for our early Sept trip. HANG IN THERE!


----------



## sdieckhaus

marx said:


> Got in.  Made all reservations for December.  August all unavailable?  odd



All of August was unavailable? I'm trying to get in to book dates August-September.


----------



## kev97rach

Done! Once you get in, was quick and easy. Got all parks on days I wanted from Dec. 17-23.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

sdieckhaus said:


> Anyone else get stuck at the login page after the pink castle? I keep putting in my password, and it goes nowhere...asks me to put in password again.


Yes. It won't let me log in. Keep putting in my email and password and it just disappears when I click "sign in".


----------



## Rxdr2013

I can't even use the dining reservations trick, it puts me back in orbit. Ughhh this is so annoying.


----------



## puffkin

Doingitagain said:


> A tip was shared on the other thread...make a dining reservation using an available time and it will take you to the log in screen.  Once you log in, go to https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/ and click on the blue box in the upper right to make park reservations.



Yes!  This worked for me.  In and done in 2 minutes, no issues.  Aug 4-Aug 8


----------



## btosh

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502652



Hmm, we're at an All Star and those aren't listed anywhere. I wonder if they'll send us to another Value (likely POP) or try to make us upgrade.


----------



## ReginaMBK

Doingitagain said:


> A tip was shared on the other thread...make a dining reservation using an available time and it will take you to the log in screen.  Once you log in, go to https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/ and click on the blue box in the upper right to make park reservations.



This method worked for me!! Made 5 days of reservations in November.


----------



## kiddywhompus

yulilin3 said:


> Ok for those stuck in Space Mountain limbo. Try this. Go on the site. Book a reservation from the menu things to do. Book whatever Disney Springs restaurant(you can delete later) It'll ask you to log in and go through the whole reservation. After you're done reserving go to the Park reservation system on the MDE drop menu and you should be able to book. LMK if it works


I did this, now stuck on white screen.


----------



## emily nicole

Space Mountain timer never got to zero ... but I was suddenly on the login page. Got all our park passes for December.


----------



## yulilin3

btosh said:


> Hmm, we're at an All Star and those aren't listed anywhere. I wonder if they'll send us to another Value (likely POP) or try to make us upgrade.


read this https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/
*Rooms and Packages*
At this time, we are temporarily pausing Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing reservations (Disney Vacation Club Members can still make new reservations). We will resume new hotel reservations after that period of time.

Guests with reservations for travel through July 10 may request immediate assistance with modifying their plans for dates in 2020. Those currently traveling July 11 - December 31, 2020 may request assistance beginning Monday, June 22. Modifications into 2021 can be made beginning June 24.

To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through October 3, 2020. If Guests need further assistance, they can reach us at the Disney Reservation Center through our online chat feature or by calling our reservation line. 

If no action is taken for impacted stays, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due to the original form of payment. Please note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages. 

If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional.


----------



## jschlaud

Rxdr2013 said:


> I can't even use the dining reservations trick, it puts me back in orbit. Ughhh this is so annoying.


Ugh, same.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Eh, I’ll give this 10 more mins then I’m out.  Life’s too short and there’s a great big beautiful world out there

Why Disney would make me compete for bandwidth with someone whose trip is months from now when mine is 2 weeks away I will never know, but it is what it is I guess.


----------



## DLo

had 8 minutes on timer on ipad then screen went blank. laptop still has the castle. ugh


----------



## dachsie

I get the pink castle when I try to log in now


----------



## figment5

yulilin3 said:


> Ok for those stuck in Space Mountain limbo. Try this. Go on the site. Book a reservation from the menu things to do. Book whatever Disney Springs restaurant(you can delete later) It'll ask you to log in and go through the whole reservation. After you're done reserving go to the Park reservation system on the MDE drop menu and you should be able to book. LMK if it works


It just took me to a blank white screen after that


----------



## MomOTwins

Okay, I made my reservations after opening up a new browser and refreshing like heck.  Funnily, my "castle" page from when I logged in at 6:30am ET is still castling away...


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

Well it will not let me log in ... period.


----------



## jdd

Okay, I got in using the dining reservations hint, and got all my days for my September and November trips.  Now I just need to get the rest of my party their tickets, and hope we can sync everything up.  Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Cloudless Nights

yulilin3 said:


> Ok for those stuck in Space Mountain limbo. Try this. Go on the site. Book a reservation from the menu things to do. Book whatever Disney Springs restaurant(you can delete later) It'll ask you to log in and go through the whole reservation. After you're done reserving go to the Park reservation system on the MDE drop menu and you should be able to book. LMK if it works


This worked for me - got all of the July trip done and half a different August trip but it just kicked me out back to the SM screen..


----------



## LCoulter

Guess DH is only going because he is the only one in MDE with a valid park ticket.


----------



## FinnsMom7

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Eh, I’ll give this 10 more mins then I’m out.  Life’s too short and there’s a great big beautiful world out there
> 
> Why Disney would make me compete for bandwidth with someone whose trip is months from now when mine is 2 weeks away I will never know, but it is what it is I guess.


agreed, rolling out in stages for different types of reservations was good but they really needed to account for the time period of those reservations as well.  IMO they should have handled July and August this week and then rolled it forward a month at a time every week.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

Now the dining reservations tab is bringing me back to the same Space Mountain screen..


----------



## HollyMD

I’m just getting the white screen also


----------



## prisjoyce

yulilin3 said:


> Ok for those stuck in Space Mountain limbo. Try this. Go on the site. Book a reservation from the menu things to do. Book whatever Disney Springs restaurant(you can delete later) It'll ask you to log in and go through the whole reservation. After you're done reserving go to the Park reservation system on the MDE drop menu and you should be able to book. LMK if it works



After trying all morning, and getting the pink castle, I did this and got right in to Park Reservations.
I did not have to go all the way through the dining reservation- I just selected a restaurant and time, then it asked me to log in. I then clicked this link: 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/  for Park Reservations, and was able to book for all of Thanksgiving week.

Fwiw, once you get in the system is very easy to use.

Good luck, all!


----------



## Raven01

I have been unable to login for two hours.  Any ideas?  I can’t get past the pink castle.


----------



## quoo

The dining trick worked for me. Tons of availability in late august at least, I suspect the lack of availability you're seeing is a bug.


----------



## ekidwell0001

Finally secured ours! Hubby was actually looking while I tried to go back to sleep. He suggests staying on the space mountain page and be patient, said the countdown reset a few times, but when it finally loaded, we were good to go and secured all 10 days of our trip! Good luck, hope this helps!


----------



## Ecomommy09

Mine says no availability any days.  Ugh. Guess something is wrong because DVC stay?


----------



## cmp1976

Got all my reservations made. Now just to figure out what is going to happen with my resort.


----------



## HollyMD

I now have 3 dining reservations to DONT want lol


----------



## Diamond_Girls

Dining trick worked for me as well


----------



## Ninabeano

Did it!!! How exciting! Got all 11 days


----------



## osufeth24

ugh, couldn't even book for Feb for my friends who have active tickets.

Their AP doesnt expire til December.  This is ridiculous


----------



## MsVanderquack

Even though I'd already signed in this morning, I was stuck on the pink castle after the countdown timer hit 0. I went to the dining res page to login and was then able to click into the system and make park reservations.

YOU DO NOT NEED TO MAKE DINING RESERVATIONS!

Once it prompts you to login, login and then just hit cancel to go back to the main site and then you can go to make park reservations.


----------



## HollyMD

We check in July 15 and still not having any luck and have to leave now


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

Same here...


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Ugh I got 1 day, now July 19-21 says ‘none available’. Is this true? I got my 1 day(the 22nd) Ans now I can’t get anything going through dining!


----------



## WDWfeelslikehome

I was able to get in and book park reservations, but it only let me book 3 days even though my room reservations are more than that.  I'm an AP and everything is linked and showing correctly on MDE, but it just won't let me select any more days.  No matter what date of our reservations I pick, it tells me that no parks are available.  Anyone else getting this issue?


----------



## Kmasiero

No tricks working for me. Guess I will be cancelling august and November trips.


----------



## Chrisvee

WDWfeelslikehome said:


> I was able to get in and book park reservations, but it only let me book 3 days even though my room reservations are more than that.  I'm an AP and everything is linked and showing correctly on MDE, but it just won't let me select any more days.  No matter what date of our reservations I pick, it tells me that no parks are available.  Anyone else getting this issue?


Yes I have the same problem for October.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

After 2.5+ hours I got in. Can't believe it. In Space Mountain hell and the "Dining Reservations" trick did not work. Went straight to Space Mountain countdown again.


----------



## HokieRaven5

The entire calendar now says nothing is available through Sept 26, 2021


----------



## Zeus'Headache

HokieRaven5 said:


> The entire calendar now says nothing is available through Sept 26, 2021


Are we thinking that means everything is gone, or it’s a bug?


----------



## Chrisvee

And it won’t let me make any for March either says I’m at limit.


----------



## JCfan

I think there's a limit on how many days you can make even with a hotel reservation and an AP.  I just made my Oct trip no problem but my Dec trip got stuck on about half of the days I need - then it's not letting me make anymore...   What a drag.  Call center not taking any more calls.  If this is the case, it would have been nice to know before we started this process...


----------



## puffkin

Refreshed my MDE app and everything is now showing in my plans.  I think I can breathe easy now.  

I agree, the system is super easy.  Definitely appears to be the re purposed FP+ functionality as expected.


----------



## KSL

Managed to get in and reserve 7 days at the parks we wanted.  Just to confirm for those who may be wondering:

We are a DVC reservation
We had a mix of APs and multi-day hopper ticket
There was a button to select time, but there was only the one button (possible they will add more in the future?) and the times listed were the current operating hours for each park (for example, EPCOT is 11:00am - 9:00pm).
Oddly, I couldn't find the sign-out button when done (the bar across the top had disappeared).  But I just X-ed out and logged back in to check and everything was still there just fine (and still didn't have the bar across the top the second time, either!).
Good luck everyone!  Definitely frustrating to get in, but once in the system it was very quick and easy.  Hang in there!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

If everything was gone, how the heck would APs get anything during their day?!


----------



## Figaroo

For those having trouble getting in...

open an incognito tab in your browser by clicking ctrl + shift+ n. Go to Disney homepage and select make a dining reservation from the drop down menu. Find a day/time and click make the reservation. It should prompt you to sign in. Once you’re signed in, use the drop down menu to navigate to the parks reservation page And click make reservation. Someone reported this work around on the reservation canary thread and it worked for me along with many others.


----------



## Ecomommy09

DH got through at home!  .  Then he texts me that He doesn’t remember when to book it. . But he got a confirmation screen and then the castle


----------



## Zeus'Headache

It worked...for 1 day. Now everything is gone apparently (I don’t believe that)


----------



## lisa cameron

Took over two hours of trying to get in but finally after at least 30 different count downs, it finally let me in and I was able to book all of our 6 days the end of October.


----------



## frannn

Was able to make 1 park reservation for August then everything showed unavailable.


----------



## winnieofpooh

So I was one of the ones having issues with the entire calendar showing as sold out. I was making reservations for two parties - 4 of us in one room, 3 in another. We made day 1 reservations for all 7 of us no problem, then got the sold out issue.

Switched to just my immediate room, and was able to make the entire trip of reservations for the 4 of us. BUT now no one (not me, nor someone in the other room) can make reservations for the 3 people in the other room. Calendar still shows completely sold out. UGH.


----------



## quoo

You don't actually have to make a dining reservation. Once you get past the login modal, just enter https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/ in your URL bar and you'll still be logged in.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

THis is absurd. I'm able to get a park pass but can't find anything available.


----------



## HokieRaven5

I think it all crashed again. I don't believe that the entire calendar year+ has been booked to its entirety.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

quoo said:


> You don't actually have to make a dining reservation. Once you get past the login modal, just enter https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/ in your URL bar and you'll still be logged in.


I was just going to post the same thing.. it works try it people


----------



## marx

Zeus'Headache said:


> Ugh I got 1 day, now July 19-21 says ‘none available’. Is this true? I got my 1 day(the 22nd) Ans now I can’t get anything going through dining!


I booked December, then went to August and nothing.  I see from here others booked August after me.  I wonder if there is a limit of reservations?  Or maybe my MDE linked passes/resorts are messed up?  Trying to call internet help desk.


----------



## themommy

It let me in and make one day! Then everything else it said there was nothing available!


----------



## themommy

marx said:


> I booked December, then went to August and nothing.  I see from here others booked August after me.  I wonder if there is a limit of reservations?  Or maybe my MDE linked passes/resorts are messed up?  Trying to call internet help desk.


It let me make one for August 28 and then would not let me make anything else all the way through 5 September


----------



## henry72

I did the dining reservation trick and it worked. But noticed the times it said on the screen (example 9 am to 7 pm) would then change to 10 ma to 8 pm when I checked out.  Figured maybe I can modify them later to earlier times later. But at least I got a park every day - and the ones I wanted.


----------



## Raisincain

I used this tip from another poster; worked like a charm!

_After trying all morning, and getting the pink castle, I did this and got right in to Park Reservations.
I did not have to go all the way through the dining reservation- I just selected a restaurant and time, then it asked me to log in. I then clicked this link: 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/  for Park Reservations._

So basically keep this tab open, and open another.  Go in as if you are going to make an ADR, it will ask you to log in, then come back to this tab and click the link provided above.  It worked for me and I hope it will work for you too!


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

Zeus'Headache said:


> It worked...for 1 day. Now everything is gone apparently (I don’t believe that)


I can't find a single day. Says no parks available through the entire calendar.


----------



## puffkin

I would urge patience and not to give up.  I really don't think anything is "sold out" and it is just technical issues.

Mine are showing in my plans.  When I click view details it takes me to the space ship with the countdown.  I am guessing this is where you would go to modify to another park if you wanted to change your park, but obviously the system is still overwhelmed.


----------



## marx

themommy said:


> It let me in and make one day! Then everything else it said there was nothing available!


On the dining page, there was a park reservation availability calendar.  Everything shows as unavailable.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Something has to be wrong. Too many people getting 1 day and not being able to make anymore.


----------



## pmaurer74

got in for July 13-20 using the dining reservation thing. Cannot get into December it says I reached my limit


----------



## fenrir58

It only let me book for our July trip but we have another this year...can we only book one trip at a time?


----------



## wallskm

Logged in using dining then backed out and made my reservations for all 10 days of our July trip. All parks were available all days.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

wallskm said:


> Logged in using dining then backed out and made my reservations for all 10 days of our July trip. All parks were available all days.


Lucky! I wish


----------



## winnieofpooh

So I think I may have discerned part of the issue?

I was able to book a reservation for all but 2 people. Those 2 have two trips planned to Disney: one staying off-site before our trip, and then our trip which is onsite. I'm thinking that the system sees they have tickets for the first trip, but no hotel reservation, so isn't letting them book for some reason (even though they have tickets and on-site res for the later trip)


----------



## DisGuy101

I still can’t get in to even pull up reservations to create a party.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

Just made all for 9 days of July trip, but it said I reached my limit when trying the December trip after that


----------



## JETSDAD

Cloudless Nights said:


> Just made all for 9 days of July trip, but it said I reached my limit when trying the December trip after that


Yeah, I've run into the same issue.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I have done incognito mode multiple times, going through dining, just need 3 days in July(got our fourth) and still shows no availability.


----------



## amyecca

I got in and was able to make 8 reservations. But when I try to make a 9th it says I reached my limit even though we are staying longer than that


----------



## LCoulter

Is anyone having trouble with park reservations not recognizing that you have valid theme park tickets?  I can only make park reservations for DH, not for DD and myse because system says we don’t have valid park tickets.  I can see all our tickets on the app.


----------



## Lindersj

Finally got in (that was 2-1/2 hours of my life gone) and got everything we wanted Dec 15-20. Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## kiddywhompus

FWIW, I could not get in with Mac or iPad.  My hubby went on with Firefox on his laptop, and got in almost right away. Got 5 days end of August, with DVC stay.  I saw the calendar as wide open, so maybe a glitch in availability.


----------



## kiddywhompus

Also, times did not seem to matter.  Only 1 time slot available to book, and it was the same as the hours of operation for each park.


----------



## LCoulter

Does anyone know if everyone in your party has to have a MDE account in order to do park reservations?  DD doesn’t have an account but is in my traveling party in MDE which has never been a problem.


----------



## winnieofpooh

LCoulter said:


> Is anyone having trouble with park reservations not recognizing that you have valid theme park tickets?  I can only make park reservations for DH, not for DD and myse because system says we don’t have valid park tickets.  I can see all our tickets on the app.



Trying to troubleshoot our issue - does the page tell you you can't make reservations because there aren't valid tickets? Or does it just say there's no availability?


----------



## pmaurer74

so the limit must be 8. I cancelled AK on my last day on July trip and was able to book Dec 24


----------



## CMac72

I was able to get our park days reserved for our Thanksgiving week trip. After selecting the last day it took me back to the castle page and it has added a statement regarding a large number of guests accessing the system. I checked the MDE app on my phone and all 6 days are showing reserved. I had others in my party check theirs and all looks good. We shall see I guess. 

Good luck to those who are still trying to get in.


----------



## Raisincain

Once you get in, very easy to use.  All days needed July 25-August 2 were available.  I would urge anyone still trying to use the "Dining reservation" method outlined above; worked like a charm for me.


----------



## LCoulter

winnieofpooh said:


> Trying to troubleshoot our issue - does the page tell you you can't make reservations because there aren't valid tickets? Or does it just say there's no availability?


 
The page says that DD and I don’t have valid theme park tickets but DH does.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Worked like a charm my butt Got in, 1 day, no more


----------



## Ecomommy09

LCoulter said:


> Does anyone know if everyone in your party has to have a MDE account in order to do park reservations?  DD doesn’t have an account but is in my traveling party in MDE which has never been a problem.



No. They don’t need MDE. I booked myself and my daughter.  She’s never had MDE account.


----------



## DaveNan

Some folks are getting capped on availability even though they have AP's and reservations, and others are not....


----------



## kiddywhompus

Ecomommy09 said:


> No. They don’t need MDE. I booked myself and my daughter.  She’s never had MDE account.


Same here.  Just make sure all tix are linked in MDE.


----------



## Van Houten

WDWfeelslikehome said:


> I was able to get in and book park reservations, but it only let me book 3 days even though my room reservations are more than that.  I'm an AP and everything is linked and showing correctly on MDE, but it just won't let me select any more days.  No matter what date of our reservations I pick, it tells me that no parks are available.  Anyone else getting this issue?


I have a similar situation, cannot book more than 3 days for myself, although I was able to complete the remaining 8 days of the trip for the rest of my party (who have regular tickets).  And the resort reservation is in my name.  Looks like there are some glitches they have not worked out yet - maybe it's the partner hotel stay we have prior to staying onsite which is throwing it off.  There used to be a bug with FP+ and partner hotels for AP, and this system appears to be a reuse of the FP+ reservation system (just as I suspected).


----------



## IloveDisney77

2 Trips here-
August 2 - 7 at OKW and BLT:  Easily booked 5 Parks for our 6 day trip for both my daughter and I.
November 21 - 25 at BLT:  Booked day 1 for both of us  but for the next 3 days it states "I" have reached my Park Pass limit while there was no issue booking my daughter's.  We both have DVC Gold Passes...I'll try again later as clearly an IT issue. 

Ah Disney, why such a PIA, lol.


----------



## AquaDame

OhMickeyUrSoFine said:


> I can't find a single day. Says no parks available through the entire calendar.



If you have an under 3 on your party without a ticket you do not need to add them - that has been getting a fair number of people stuck seeing no availability...


----------



## Jacq7414

So you can only make 9 days of reservations before you get locked out?


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

LCoulter said:


> Is anyone having trouble with park reservations not recognizing that you have valid theme park tickets?  I can only make park reservations for DH, not for DD and myse because system says we don’t have valid park tickets.  I can see all our tickets on the app.


I am AP and says nothing available. If so, I'm going to get a refund and cancel all reservations.  Beyond frustrated at this point.


----------



## LovingPooh

Got mine for July 12-18 using dining plan trick! Thanks guys


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Firefox also not working for us:/


----------



## LovnMickey

After reviewing my park pass selections -- it says that Disney Park Pass does not guarantee park entry. I thought that's why we had to choose a park in advance so that we would be able to get in and they would just limit the number of people. Did I miss something?


----------



## pmaurer74

DaveNan said:


> Some folks are getting capped on availability even though they have AP's and reservations, and others are not....


I have a reservation and AP and got capped at 8


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I have an AP and got capped at 1.


----------



## JCfan

pmaurer74 said:


> got in for July 13-20 using the dining reservation thing. Cannot get into December it says I reached my limit


Me too - I was able to make some for my October trip but only half my December trip.  Says we have reached limit.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

winnieofpooh said:


> Trying to troubleshoot our issue - does the page tell you you can't make reservations because there aren't valid tickets? Or does it just say there's no availability?


I see no availability in the calendar! It's all grayed out for me as an Annual Passholder with Room + Dining reservations as well. I mean the ENTIRE calendar, clicking each different category, is in grey listed as unavailable for the parks with NO park availability from June 20 - Sept 21.  Considering getting a refund and on Annual Pass at this point - a waste.


----------



## marx

pmaurer74 said:


> so the limit must be 8. I cancelled AK on my last day on July trip and was able to book Dec 24


I got 12 days in December.  Can't get August


----------



## mrd7896

yulilin3 said:


> read this https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/
> *Rooms and Packages*
> At this time, we are temporarily pausing Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing reservations (Disney Vacation Club Members can still make new reservations). We will resume new hotel reservations after that period of time.
> 
> Guests with reservations for travel through July 10 may request immediate assistance with modifying their plans for dates in 2020. Those currently traveling July 11 - December 31, 2020 may request assistance beginning Monday, June 22. Modifications into 2021 can be made beginning June 24.



in the midst of all the madness of people trying to get their rezzies i skimmed past this at first. but i thought on this thread (or another thread can't even remember at this point) a Disney selling Travel Agent said they called on behalf of their clients this morning for modifications and was told that modifications for 2020 trips still isn't allowed...pretty conflicting answers all around. any idea if i can call about my 2020 trip today or will be told i'm SOL? I was actually able to get through the line (no busy signal anymore) and the wait time is very long but i've hung up because i don't want to get told they can't help yet!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Disney Dining page now has the Millennium falcon ‘please remain on this page’


----------



## Raven01

Stuck on space mountain now.....


----------



## I_love_Cruising

I think this is about the temperature checks and wearing a mask.

Without the park selection you can't get in, but even if you have it you still need to respect the other conditions.


edit: Ups wrong thread


----------



## Gehrig1B

I'm guessing Disney has to cover all possibilities... External influences like a 2nd wave or government intervention can always happen I suppose, causing the parks to be further limited or even closed.


----------



## dachsie

I cant even get the login page to come up - it says:  
Thank you for your continued patience. Hang in there as you are making progress.
                We have a lot of Guests accessing the system so you are now in a waiting room.
                Please wait while we complete your request. Don't refresh the page or select back button.


----------



## wallskm

I got 10 days no problem,  I have 10 day tickets.


----------



## Poohlie

Got Safari white page, downloaded Chrome, used restaurant entry, reserved 3 days during resort stay, them BOOM hit the 3 day AP wall .  Could not have gotten this far without this thread though so thank you!  Anyone have the best number to call??


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

wallskm said:


> I got 10 days no problem,  I have 10 day tickets.


It looks like day ticket holders are given priority over Annual Passholders and Resort and Dining Reservations? I thought I'd at least get one day. But no.  Glad you got something!


----------



## montreid

Do the dining reservation thing on laptop - got to time and asked to log in -  logged in and opened new tab for the park reservation and got in directly; chose party and got up to calendar selection -- since no park reservation, it stopped me there saying needed all three -- kind of like the ROTR boarding 'not in park' type alert.

nothing out.  everything from June 22 onwards in dark blue and able to click through


----------



## Tormania

Finally got in and was able to book park passes for all 10 of us in our party as our friends are already linked to us in MDE.  Had to make 8 days worth of RSVPs, everything when swimmingly until the final day and upon confirmation I got an error screen.  when back and tried a couple times, no luck.  Backed and and tried from the beginning and when I picked that day/park it told me that everyone already had a pass for that day.  Went to My Plans in MDE and sure enough, the correct park was confirmed for that final day.

So we're all good, only 3 HOURS after launch time.


----------



## Day-Day

I reserved first three days of my scheduled visit in October but get a message that I don't have valid admission for additional days.  I have an annual pass.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

Gosh why does it say everything is unavailable for me??? :0( I'm so upset.


----------



## kiddywhompus

Poohlie said:


> Got Safari white page, downloaded Chrome, used restaurant entry, reserved 3 days during resort stay, them BOOM hit the 3 day AP wall .  Could not have gotten this far without this thread though so thank you!  Anyone have the best number to call??


I tried reservations and DVC numbers.  I got a busy signal, a "Sorry, this line is not in service at the moment", and 2 other messages I can't remember now.  Sorry, not a lot of sleep and lots of frustration.  Either way, I could not get through the phone at all.


----------



## wallskm

OhMickeyUrSoFine said:


> It looks like day ticket holders are given priority over Annual Passholders and Resort and Dining Reservations? I thought I'd at least get one day. But no.  Glad you got something!


We also have a resort reservation, sorry that wasn't clear. I was intending to reply to those that said the cap was 8 or 9 days. We didn't have a problem there.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

Day-Day said:


> I reserved first three days of my scheduled visit in October but get a message that I don't have valid admission for additional days.  I have an annual pass.



I have annual pass and can't even find a single day in the entire calendar available for any park ... all the way through September 21.


----------



## wilkydelts

OhMickeyUrSoFine said:


> Gosh why does it say everything is unavailable for me??? :0( I'm so upset.



Do you have a resort reservation as well? APs only are not booking today unless I read it wrong


----------



## AquaDame

OhMickeyUrSoFine said:


> I have annual pass and can't even find a single day in the entire calendar available for any park ... all the way through September 21.



Do you have a resort reservation in addition to tickets...? Those with "only" an AP can't reserve park days yet.


----------



## Rxdr2013

I have 3 separate trips 1 in july (which is 3 split dvc stays) and 1 over labor day booked with TA and 1 again on DVC points in Sept. I was only able to book 6 park days. My husband is not going all of july so I used him to book our labor day maybe they can just add us to the reservation if we every get thru online. My sister in law is joining the last sept trip so I booked hers again hoping we can add us. We are all AP holders too.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

wilkydelts said:


> Do you have a resort reservation as well? APs only are not booking today unless I read it wrong


Yes.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

wilkydelts said:


> Do you have a resort reservation as well? APs only are not booking today unless I read it wrong


I think perhaps it just has me as AP only and isn't considering anything else. :0(


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I don’t know what I’m doing wrong. I’ve downloaded Firefox, gone through dining, nothing is showing as available, I know I’m frustrated beyond belief because I know other people can see it but it just won’t work for me!


----------



## AquaDame

OhMickeyUrSoFine said:


> I think perhaps it just has me as AP only and isn't considering anything else. :0(



If your resort stay is properly showing up in MDE you *should* be fine?? I think you may have to call unfortunately (I'm assuming you've tried an incognito window/other browser..? Also some people are saying Safari is no good if that is what you are using).


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

AquaDame said:


> Do you have a resort reservation in addition to tickets...? Those with "only" an AP can't reserve park days yet.


Yes.  I have dining as well with room/resort. Not sure why I can't book anything. I think it has me just stuck in AP only status.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

AquaDame said:


> If your resort stay is properly showing up in MDE you *should* be fine?? I think you may have to call unfortunately (I'm assuming you've tried an incognito window/other browser..? Also some people are saying Safari is no good if that is what you are using).


Yup using incognito! Sigh ...


----------



## Zeus'Headache

And I can’t call- they won’t even take new calls.


----------



## AquaDame

OhMickeyUrSoFine said:


> Yup using incognito! Sigh ...



That sucks, I'm sorry...! (no under 3s in your party, right?)


----------



## LCoulter

I logged out and got back in and was able to make my park reservations.  After logging out and back in, the system recognized that we each had valid park tickets.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

AquaDame said:


> That sucks, I'm sorry...! (no under 3s in your party, right?)


No.  What a shame.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I get the ‘we are in orbit’ and no longer with a countdown. Sad face


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

LCoulter said:


> I logged out and got back in and was able to make my park reservations.  After logging out and back in, the system recognized that we each had valid park tickets.


Wow! Soo happy to hear you were able to get them. But it shouldn't be this complicated. I logged out. Going to try to log back in. Back in Castle Hell. Sigh .. such hours ... wasted. Oh gosh.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

OhMickeyUrSoFine said:


> Wow! Soo happy to hear you were able to get them. But it shouldn't be this complicated. I logged out. Going to try to log back in. Back in Castle Hell. Sigh .. such hours ... wasted. Oh gosh.


Same here. I’m having nightmares of that stupid castle.


----------



## kiddywhompus

Zeus'Headache said:


> And I can’t call- they won’t even take new calls.


Not sure if you have tried yet, but in the past when making ADRs, I would usually have better luck with Chrome.  For what it's worth.  Good luck.  Sorry you are having this frustration.


----------



## IloveDisney77

Just a suggestion for those not seeing any availability.  Upon logging in and seeing your plans, when I click the "availability calendar" every day is greyed out.  However, when I clicked on the "Disney Park Pass System" on the MDE drop down and then clicked the blue box from that screen I was able to then easily make my reservations...well up to a point when it said I suddenly couldn't make anymore even though I had tickets/room....


----------



## bryon

Anyone know if Single rider lines will still be available when parks re-open?    I can see why Disney would close them as you would not want to force two strangers to sit close together right now.


----------



## DaveNan

My DD got 15 days (2 reservations), I got capped at 9 (7+2), Ineed 14 (2 different reservations) my sister got capped at 3.  All have reservations and AP.   right now the system is just not working.  and phone circuits are all busy.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

kiddywhompus said:


> Not sure if you have tried yet, but in the past when making ADRs, I would usually have better luck with Chrome.  For what it's worth.  Good luck.  Sorry you are having this frustration.


Unfortunately, I’m on chrome:/ Tried Firefox too. Nothing. Now I go through dining trick and get stuck with the Falcon. Incognito mode, no kids under 3(there is only 2 of us). Was able to get 1 day in our trip. Can’t call the AP line cause they aren’t taking more calls. I can’t understand how some people can see full availability and I can’t see any. I think it has to be a glitch, otherwise how will anyone on Friday/Sunday be able to make ANYTHING?


----------



## MomOTwins

mrd7896 said:


> in the midst of all the madness of people trying to get their rezzies i skimmed past this at first. but i thought on this thread (or another thread can't even remember at this point) a Disney selling Travel Agent said they called on behalf of their clients this morning for modifications and was told that modifications for 2020 trips still isn't allowed...pretty conflicting answers all around. any idea if i can call about my 2020 trip today or will be told i'm SOL? I was actually able to get through the line (no busy signal anymore) and the wait time is very long but i've hung up because i don't want to get told they can't help yet!


I was able to change my resort by phone this morning (after 2 hours on hold, calling right at 7am).  No changes to tickets allowed other than removing hopper or water parks.


----------



## Donnainnj

Tried at midnight, no luck. Tried at 7am until 8:05ish decided to go back to bed with alarm for 9:15am. Got up at 9:15am and tried logging in and waited, then checked the dis and saw the restaraunt reservation trick and other hints. Tried for a minute or so and decided to start everything over. I did a hard reboot on my computer and then went in through restaurant reservations. Worked like a charm. 

Have an annual pass (out of state) and a 14 night reservation in August. Was able to make park reservations for 15 days. I didn't make the first day until last because I had read a 14 day max.


----------



## figment5

I was able to finally get in. I went through the dining trick. I was getting frustrated because I tried it on my phone and IPAD and would just take me to a white screen. My husband said I should try my computer, so I went to it and sure enough, got in. I got all 10 days for ours. I really hope everyone is able to get in. I know I was getting very upset.


----------



## montreid

reproduced same result via the reservation route - both chrome and edge on the laptop.


----------



## erionm

bryon said:


> Anyone know if Single rider lines will still be available when parks re-open?


Reportedly, not going to be available.


----------



## delmar411

bryon said:


> Anyone know if Single rider lines will still be available when parks re-open?    I can see why Disney would close them as you would not want to force two strangers to sit close together right now.



Disney has stated no single rider lines and no fast pass.  All queues are going to be used to spread out guests.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

montreid said:


> reproduced same result via the reservation route - both chrome and edge on the laptop.


Good result or bad result?


----------



## julietcf14

Okay, So we have 10 day tickets and reservations at POP (2 rooms) at the end of Sept. I got into the system and was able to make one reservation. When I tried to make another, It said all booked (which its not). What I have figured out is that the system will not let me book for my mom or my daughter (over age 3) but I can book for myself and hubby. Tickets and hotel are linked for everyone. I tried on 3 different computers on all of our accounts and its the same everytime, can reserve for my husband and I but not my mom (even on her own account) or my daughter. Called disney, waited 1hr on hold then got a CM. They said checked and the tickets and hotel are linked for everyone. Im pretty sure it has to be on their end since it spans 3 computers and 3 accounts on my end. She basically said there is nothing she can do since they dont have access to the system.  She has me on hold now but she made it sound pretty bleak. She basically just made it sound like we wont be able to make reservations... period.

ANYONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS??

And yes, I tried deleting my cookies... All it did was kick me out of the system.


----------



## Raven01

Wow.  I ended up using google chrome and the dining reservation trick.  Got everything like I wanted.  STILL on Space Mountain on my iPad.


----------



## marx

IloveDisney77 said:


> Just a suggestion for those not seeing any availability.  Upon logging in and seeing your plans, when I click the "availability calendar" every day is greyed out.  However, when I clicked on the "Disney Park Pass System" on the MDE drop down and then clicked the blue box from that screen I was able to then easily make my reservations...well up to a point when it said I suddenly couldn't make anymore even though I had tickets/room....


Where is the availability calendar?

ETA: Never mind.  Was already using the blue box


----------



## Poohlie

AquaDame said:


> If your resort stay is properly showing up in MDE you *should* be fine?? I think you may have to call unfortunately (I'm assuming you've tried an incognito window/other browser..? Also some people are saying Safari is no good if that is what you are using).


 My DVC resort stay is in MDE properly, I have an AP, but I was stopped at 3 days into a 4 night resort stay.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Still falcon on dining, still doesn’t want to work. This is an utter nightmare


----------



## Poohlie

Poohlie said:


> My DVC resort stay is in MDE properly, I have an AP, but I was stopped at 3 days into a 4 night resort stay.


Also downloaded Chrome and in Incognito mode.


----------



## yulilin3

julietcf14 said:


> Okay, So we have 10 day tickets and reservations at POP (2 rooms) at the end of Sept. I got into the system and was able to make one reservation. When I tried to make another, It said all booked (which its not). What I have figured out is that the system will not let me book for my mom or my daughter (over age 3) but I can book for myself and hubby. Tickets and hotel are linked for everyone. I tried on 3 different computers on all of our accounts and its the same everytime, can reserve for my husband and I but not my mom (even on her own account) or my daughter. Called disney, waited 1hr on hold then got a CM. They said checked and the tickets and hotel are linked for everyone. Im pretty sure it has to be on their end since it spans 3 computers and 3 accounts on my end. She basically said there is nothing she can do since they dont have access to the system.  She has me on hold now but she made it sound pretty bleak. She basically just made it sound like we wont be able to make reservations... period.
> 
> ANYONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS??
> 
> And yes, I tried deleting my cookies... All it did was kick me out of the system.


Everyone is trying right now,  there's nothing to do but try again later,  sorry


----------



## frannn

I was only able to make 1 day's reservations even though we have 10 day PH, resort stay, and APs.  I think maybe what happened is we have 1 night room only and then our package. Was hoping I could modify trying a day in the middle of my stay rather than the one during the room only, but no dice


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Got 7 days of park reservations!  Thank you to whomever provided the dining trick!!!  Much love to you and your brain. 

Now to hope for ticket sales for those of us who have firends/family on our DVC reservations without tickets.


----------



## Day-Day

LCoulter said:


> I logged out and got back in and was able to make my park reservations.  After logging out and back in, the system recognized that we each had valid park tickets.



I've logged out as well thinking it may work but I am back in the "waiting room" now.  (I was able to reserve threepark days only for my hotel reservations in October and have an annual pass.)


----------



## dachsie

Now I am getting pissed.  I finally got the login page up and put in my info and Stitch comes up and it doesn't log me in


----------



## unwritten01

Dining trick for July 11-18 - all 8 days! Thank you so much as well for whoever figured that out!!! Now have to figure out how to December when annual passes expire in November...

Update: tried on IE, Google Chrome and Firefox..worked on Firefox


----------



## Zeus'Headache

dachsie said:


> Now I am getting pissed.  I finally got the login page up and put in my info and Stitch comes up and it doesn't log me in


Felt that wayyyy too much as well 
(Side note- love your Dachshunds!!)


----------



## Zeus'Headache

unwritten01 said:


> Dining trick for July 11-18 - all 8 days! Thank you so much as well for whoever figured that out!!! Now have to figure out how to December when annual passes expire in November...


Which browser? I’m July 19-22. Do you know if there was any availability still?


----------



## DisGuy101

Ok... Finally got in was able to make reservations for my family of 4 for a split stay in Aug. Booked 14 days of parks straight. No gaps.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

DisGuy101 said:


> Ok... Finally got in was able to make reservations for my family of 4 for a split stay in Aug. Booked 14 days of parks straight. No gaps.


Can I ask how?


----------



## Candris79

Why can I only book one day? It’s saying all my other days aren’t available, and that’s 2 separate trips. One in July and one in August and I’m an AP!


----------



## P&F

After 3.5 hours of trying on an iMac, iPad and iPhone Safari browsers as well as Chrome on my iMac with all of the same error screens, wait screens, countdowns and blank white screens that everyone is talking about getting.....I realized I should try on my 1 windows device. It took about 5 minutes waiting with the castle to be able to log on...then the system worked as flawlessly as everyone says it does. All four parks were available for all of our September days.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Candris79 said:


> Why can I only book one day? It’s saying all my other days aren’t available, and that’s 2 separate trips. One in July and one in August and I’m an AP!


You and me both. It’s annoying as heck.


----------



## Jacq7414

P&F said:


> After 3.5 hours of trying on an iMac, iPad and iPhone Safari browsers as well as Chrome on my iMac with all of the same error screens, wait screens, countdowns and blank white screens that everyone is talking about getting.....I realized I should try on my 1 windows device. It took about 5 minutes waiting with the castle to be able to log on...then the system worked as flawlessly as everyone says it does. All four parks were available for all of our September days.


This has me worried because we only have macs here. I may have to go to my parents and use their computer


----------



## winnieofpooh

julietcf14 said:


> Okay, So we have 10 day tickets and reservations at POP (2 rooms) at the end of Sept. I got into the system and was able to make one reservation. When I tried to make another, It said all booked (which its not). What I have figured out is that the system will not let me book for my mom or my daughter (over age 3) but I can book for myself and hubby. Tickets and hotel are linked for everyone. I tried on 3 different computers on all of our accounts and its the same everytime, can reserve for my husband and I but not my mom (even on her own account) or my daughter. Called disney, waited 1hr on hold then got a CM. They said checked and the tickets and hotel are linked for everyone. Im pretty sure it has to be on their end since it spans 3 computers and 3 accounts on my end. She basically said there is nothing she can do since they dont have access to the system.  She has me on hold now but she made it sound pretty bleak. She basically just made it sound like we wont be able to make reservations... period.
> 
> ANYONE HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS??
> 
> And yes, I tried deleting my cookies... All it did was kick me out of the system.



No help here, but this is the same exact thing we're experiencing. Booked the first day for everyone in the party. But couldn't book any additional days for my ILs, but could book for everyone else. I could even book for the third person in my ILs room, but not them.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Jacq7414 said:


> This has me worried because we only have macs here. I may have to go to my parents and use their computer


I have no windows to use, anywhere. Great.


----------



## unwritten01

Zeus'Headache said:


> Which browser? I’m July 19-22. Do you know if there was any availability still?



I was running all three and Firefox worked - all of your days are available (as of 0940 CST)


----------



## Zeus'Headache

unwritten01 said:


> I was running all three and Firefox worked - all of your days are available (as of 0940 CST)


What page did you have running?


----------



## unwritten01

Highlighted My Disney Experience on top right then clicked Disney Park Pass System (if that is what you are asking).


----------



## boxer

Need help and/or advice:  We have an upcoming DVC stay from 11/4-11/14---BUT didn't purchase our AP's yet.  I'm assuming that we cannot book anything until we also have our AP's, correct?  

2nd Question--I really don't want to buy my AP's until I see how everything is going once reopened.  Am I going to put myself in a corner if we wait till closer to arrival time to get on the reservation system?


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Eventually pink castle got me to log in, but I can’t log in.


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

I used the dining trick on Incognito mode in Chrome.  Was able to book six days in February 2021 (DVC resort reservation and Canadian resident ticket).  Everyday from now until February was available as far as I could tell.  I didn't look beyond that.


----------



## donp

Are you guys just waiting on the Space Mountain for it to finally log in?


----------



## yulilin3

Everyone please remember to completely log off once you're done to try and help the system out


----------



## yulilin3

There's still availability for all days,  if you're having problems maybe try later?


----------



## Pats Dragon

I waited forever and finally got my reservations and was soooo relieved but when I logged out I realized I had forgotten to print.  You know how things disappear on mde!  Had to go back in after a not so peaceful rest at the castle again.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I’m stuck on Space Mountain now:/


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Pats Dragon said:


> I waited forever and finally got my reservations and was soooo relieved but when I logged out I realized I had forgotten to print.  You know how things disappear on mde!  Had to go back in after a not so peaceful rest at the castle again.


What page were you waiting on?


----------



## figment5

Does anyone know how the park hopper “refunds” will work with UT tickets. Do I have to change my ticket or will it still work? I bought it before the price increase so I don’t think there would be much of a refund, if any.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Finally worked around an hour ago, just as I was about to give up.  I can’t keep up with all of these various threads/posts but to whoever posted the dining trick above - THANK YOU. 

Pretty painless and easy once it stated working.  Just like booking FPs... select party, select your date, select park, confirm - not much to it. 

Good luck everyone.  I was pretty sour earlier but have gotten over my feelings now that that’s done.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Finally worked around an hour ago, just as I was about to give up.  I can’t keep up with all of these various threads/posts but to whoever posted the dining trick above - THANK YOU.
> 
> Pretty painless and easy once it stated working.  Just like booking FPs... select party, select your date, select park, confirm - not much to it.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Did you have to select a park time or can you just show up at rope drop?


----------



## cagirl217

If you accidentally pick the wrong park then you can cancel your reservation and go back in and pick a new park. Just FYI if anyone went a little nuts like I did lol.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Did you have to select a park time or can you just show up at rope drop?



The menu says “select a time” but the only box to select is the full park hours for that park, so no specific arrival window.


----------



## ReginaMBK

Maybe missed someone talking about this in the fury of messages - but does anyone know when AP reservations open later this week if we'll be able to add non-AP ticket holders to our party? I have a group that's 3 APs and 3 not (they have tickets already).


----------



## Leigh L

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Did you have to select a park time or can you just show up at rope drop?


Just one time when reserving which is park opening for all three parks we booked (MK, DHS and EP)


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Finally got a new screen- Olaf with his head off! Kind of how I’m feeling right now.


----------



## Candris79

Zeus'Headache said:


> You and me both. It’s annoying as heck.


I am so flippin’ annoyed right now. And I have been cool through all this otherwise!


----------



## lanejudy

ReginaMBK said:


> Maybe missed someone talking about this in the fury of messages - but does anyone know when AP reservations open later this week if we'll be able to add non-AP ticket holders to our party? I have a group that's 3 APs and 3 not (they have tickets already).


Booking for AP holders without onsite reservations begins on Fri. 6/26.  Booking for non-AP holders without onsite reservations isn't until 6/28.  If you have an onsite reservation, you should be able to book today for the whole party.


----------



## KEichman

frannn said:


> I was only able to make 1 day's reservations even though we have 10 day PH, resort stay, and APs.  I think maybe what happened is we have 1 night room only and then our package. Was hoping I could modify trying a day in the middle of my stay rather than the one during the room only, but no dice


We have a room only reservation (holding previous non-expiring tickets) but was very fortunate to be able to get our reservations for our entire trip, even though we have only a "first night deposit" holding our reservation. So it's more likely the site issue that everyone is experiencing. Keep trying!


----------



## MermaidMommy

My Space Mountain screen doesn’t have a timer. Should I keep waiting, or try again?


----------



## riversend22

Hi all! Forgive me if this has been posted somewhere as I can't seem to find the answer I'm looking for. 

My hubby and I currently have a package (room and tickets) booked for September 9-14. With all of the limitations happening, we are strongly considering rescheduling the vacation to sometime next year. I read somewhere that if you currently have a package, you can make reservations through Sept. 2021. 

This is where my question comes in. If we were to change our reservation to sometime next year, will we still be able to use/get a reservation without screwing up any of our details? I'm worried that if I cancel and rebook, that will basically eliminate us from being able to get a reservation, so I would much rather be able to reschedule/modify and be able to go next year. Can anyone clarify if that is something you can do? With all of the new information coming out, things are just so confusing and I am sure someone here can help. Thanks all!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

MermaidMommy said:


> My Space Mountain screen doesn’t have a timer. Should I keep waiting, or try again?


Neither does mine, I don’t think any do anymore.


----------



## puffkin

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The menu says “select a time” but the only box to select is the full park hours for that park, so no specific arrival window.



Looks like they reused the FP+ system, as expected.  They still have you select a time, but the only option is the park hours.  Probably wasn't worth them reprogramming to eliminate that requirement.

Goes to show that people need to stop hyperventilating about every little thing, because the vicious rumor about arrival windows made no sense and just got everyone in a tizzy for no reason!


----------



## ReginaMBK

lanejudy said:


> Booking for AP holders without onsite reservations begins on Wed. 6/24.  Booking for non-AP holders without onsite reservations isn't until 6/28.  If you have an onsite reservation, you should be able to book today for the whole party.


Yes, I know. I'm thinking forward to Wednesday - we don't have hotel yet but three of us are APs and could book 3 days regardless of that fact. Can we add our non-APs to that reservation?


----------



## Candris79

yulilin3 said:


> There's still availability for all days,  if you're having problems maybe try later?


This is good to know. It let me do one day then said the rest were gone!


----------



## maltdizzy

Zeus'Headache said:


> Which browser? I’m July 19-22. Do you know if there was any availability still?



Right now, every park on every day is available, per Disney's calendar (remember to select Disney Resort Guests)...

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


----------



## Zeus'Headache

maltdizzy said:


> Right now, every park on every day is available, per Disney's calendar (remember to select Disney Resort Guests)...
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


AP holder here, with a stay at Wilderness Lodge July 19-22. It was an upgrade from our original July 1-3 trip.


----------



## DINKYBELL

MotherKnowsBest said:


> I used the dining trick on Incognito mode in Chrome.  Was able to book six days in February 2021 (DVC resort reservation and Canadian resident ticket).  Everyday from now until February was available as far as I could tell.  I didn't look beyond that.


Thank you to whoever posted that dining trick!  I got both my days in August!!


----------



## dachsie

I cant even get dining to come up - I freaking hate Stitch!!!!!!!!


----------



## lanejudy

ReginaMBK said:


> Yes, I know. I'm thinking forward to Wednesday - we don't have hotel yet but three of us are APs and could book 3 days regardless of that fact. Can we add our non-APs to that reservation?


Sorry, I corrected my post but you must have quoted it first -- it's Fri. 6/26 for AP holders.  And no, the non-AP holders will not be eligible for a parks reservation until 6/28.


----------



## DisGuy101

Zeus'Headache said:


> Can I ask how?



I was using IE, Safari and chrome and Firefox on my iPad Pro, Mac Mini, Windows 10 PC and iphone. I was about to give up with I decided to just one windows 10 and log out of all other other Devices. 

After going to the ticket reservation page, I clicked the blue link and waited. After about 5 minutes, the page for me to make party selections loaded. Just keep making reservations for your days, don‘t browse away from that reservation section. 

We all have annual passes and resort reservations for a split stay. They ticket system just let me schedule one day at a time for all days. ITs good that the system say the split stay as one and didn’t want me to start over with the second resort.


----------



## fenrir58

pmaurer74 said:


> so the limit must be 8. I cancelled AK on my last day on July trip and was able to book Dec 24


I was only able to book 4 before it said I reached my limit


----------



## Zeus'Headache

DisGuy101 said:


> I was using IE, Safari and chrome and Firefox on my iPad Pro, Mac Mini, Windows 10 PC and iphone. I was about to give up with I decided to just one windows 10 and log out of all other other Devices.
> 
> After going to the ticket reservation page, I clicked the blue link and waited. After about 5 minutes, the page for me to make party selections loaded. Just keep making reservations for your days, don‘t browse away from that reservation section.
> 
> We all have annual passes and resort reservations for a split stay. They ticket system just let me schedule one day at a time for all days. ITs good that the system say the split stay as one and didn’t want me to start over with the second resort.


I see. Whelp, no windows here. Darn.


----------



## Kmasiero

Has anyone been successful using a Mac? I have no windows device and can’t get through on the phone. That doesn’t really seem fair to those of us who don’t have one.


----------



## winnieofpooh

Kmasiero said:


> Has anyone been successful using a Mac? I have no windows device and can’t get through on the phone. That doesn’t really seem fair to those of us who don’t have one.



I used a Mac and was able to book.


----------



## bach63

Kmasiero said:


> Has anyone been successful using a Mac? I have no windows device and can’t get through on the phone. That doesn’t really seem fair to those of us who don’t have one.


I was able to use a MacBook, but only after downloading Chrome and using that.  No joy with Safari.


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

Kmasiero said:


> Has anyone been successful using a Mac? I have no windows device and can’t get through on the phone. That doesn’t really seem fair to those of us who don’t have one.



Yes!  I used Incognito mode in Chrome on my MacBook Air.  No problems at all.  It's an older model too.  2013.


----------



## jeneric997

I am on a Mac using Firefox- used the dining reservation method to get in- through the link provided several pages back.  Worked at 9ish this morning.


----------



## Poohlie

Kmasiero said:


> Has anyone been successful using a Mac? I have no windows device and can’t get through on the phone. That doesn’t really seem fair to those of us who don’t have one.


Yes but I had to download Google Chrome browser.  Safari just gave me a white page


----------



## DisneyOutsider

If I could only give one piece of advice to people still having issues getting through...

Stop.Using.Safari


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I’m on a Mac, have google chrome incognito, still doesn’t want to work.


----------



## DisGuy101

fenrir58 said:


> I was only able to book 4 before it said I reached my limit


 How long is your resort stay ?


----------



## KEichman

May have been said so far, but our travel agent friend says one of the issues is those who have AP and a resort reservation. Resort reservations are ok to book today, but the tech side is looking at the tix and blocking them because AP not going live until Friday. (Even though they are told they can book today due to the resort reservation.) So that is a tech issue that needs to be fixed, and affecting many/most who have APs attached to their reservation.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

KEichman said:


> May have been said so far, but our travel agent friend says one of the issues is those who have AP and a resort reservation. Resort reservations are ok to book today, but the tech side is looking at the tix and blocking them because AP not going live until Friday. (Even though they are told they can book today due to the resort reservation.) So that is a tech issue that needs to be fixed, and affecting many/most who have APs attached to their reservation.


Thank you for this glimmer of hope Maybe(hopefully Friday then if they don’t get this fixed).


----------



## Kmasiero

I’ve used chrome, safari, Firefox and actually went to a neighbors house to try windows. None of them work for me. So it is not just safari


----------



## BellesBestie

What does it mean if I was on hold with magical music for an hour and now the music's abruptly gone silent but they haven't hung up on me???


----------



## Yensid67

My daughter and I are staying at Saratoga Springs from July 21-24.  I have an Annual Pass, but she doesn't have a park ticket.  Has anyone had any luck getting park tickets for people on an existing reservation?


----------



## GirlDreamer

pmaurer74 said:


> so the limit must be 8. I cancelled AK on my last day on July trip and was able to book Dec 24





Jacq7414 said:


> So you can only make 9 days of reservations before you get locked out?



I was able to make 14 days of park reservations. I don't know if it would've let me book more, because I got kicked out back to the pink castle (I've got a 21 day UK ticket), and I couldn't bother to try again as I got the days I wanted. I might check again later when the system isn't overloaded.


----------



## riversend22

riversend22 said:


> Hi all! Forgive me if this has been posted somewhere as I can't seem to find the answer I'm looking for.
> 
> My hubby and I currently have a package (room and tickets) booked for September 9-14. With all of the limitations happening, we are strongly considering rescheduling the vacation to sometime next year. I read somewhere that if you currently have a package, you can make reservations through Sept. 2021.
> 
> This is where my question comes in. If we were to change our reservation to sometime next year, will we still be able to use/get a reservation without screwing up any of our details? I'm worried that if I cancel and rebook, that will basically eliminate us from being able to get a reservation, so I would much rather be able to reschedule/modify and be able to go next year. Can anyone clarify if that is something you can do? With all of the new information coming out, things are just so confusing and I am sure someone here can help. Thanks all!


Reposting my question in hopes someone will answer...


----------



## Cloudless Nights

Kmasiero said:


> Has anyone been successful using a Mac? I have no windows device and can’t get through on the phone. That doesn’t really seem fair to those of us who don’t have one.


I got through on a Mac without a problem two hours ago, not in incognito mode, using the dining trick.


----------



## dachsie

It is so ridiculous that Disney IT is so incompetent.  Still cant do anything on multiple browsers.  I have said a few choice words I don't usually say


----------



## P&F

Jacq7414 said:


> This has me worried because we only have macs here. I may have to go to my parents and use their computer


Good Luck!


----------



## Frederic Civish

BellesBestie said:


> What does it mean if I was on hold with magical music for an hour and now the music's abruptly gone silent but they haven't hung up on me???


I am assuming that if it hasn't hung up on you, then you are still connected and in the phone queue.  Since you have waited an hour, I'd give it at least 15 minutes.


----------



## P&F

IloveDisney77 said:


> Just a suggestion for those not seeing any availability.  Upon logging in and seeing your plans, when I click the "availability calendar" every day is greyed out.  However, when I clicked on the "Disney Park Pass System" on the MDE drop down and then clicked the blue box from that screen I was able to then easily make my reservations...well up to a point when it said I suddenly couldn't make anymore even though I had tickets/room....


I had this very same experience.


----------



## Frederic Civish

Yensid67 said:


> My daughter and I are staying at Saratoga Springs from July 21-24.  I have an Annual Pass, but she doesn't have a park ticket.  Has anyone had any luck getting park tickets for people on an existing reservation?


I haven't tried to buy tickets today, but I was on the phone with DVC Member services late yesterday afternoon and they told me that not only were all ticket sales shut down, at the moment, but Annual Passes, which were for sale (at least to DVC Members) up until Friday, had been pulled too, and weren't available for purchase.  She said it IS quite possible to contact an external Ticket Broker and get tickets, and some people are doing it.  AAA, Costco, Sam's Club, some online ticket sellers, some travel agencies, and similar places.


----------



## fenrir58

DisGuy101 said:


> How long is your resort stay ?


I have two stays, one 3 days and the other 4. So it let me book all of one stay and one day for the next


----------



## Yensid67

Frederic Civish said:


> I haven't tried to buy tickets today, but I was on the phone with DVC Member services late yesterday afternoon and they told me that not only were all ticket sales shut down, at the moment, but Annual Passes, which were for sale (at least to DVC Members) up until Friday, had been pulled too, and weren't available for purchase.  She said it IS quite possible to contact an external Ticket Broker and get tickets, and some people are doing it.  AAA, Costco, Sam's Club, some online ticket sellers, some travel agencies, and similar places.


Thanks for the information.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## lilypgirl

That was awful! Finally got it done after about  4 hours of trying. I expect better from Disney. This really sucked the fun out of the trip planning process.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

lilypgirl said:


> That was awful! Finally got it done after about  4 hours of trying. I expect better from Disney. This really sucked the fun out of the trip planning process.


What did you use?


----------



## sue_gowin

I still can't even log in  I get the pink castle everytime!!!


----------



## jacjacboogie

When I did it I was in a waiting room prior to signing in (Castle) then one when selecting reservations (space mountain). Total wait was about 20 minutes and I got all my starting parks in my plan for November 8th through the 13th for six people. I used Firefox and have a package resort reservation with park hoppers but only reserved one park per day. Hope this helps.


----------



## HollyMD

In same boat as most of you. We have three stays, one in July for 4 days, sept for 2 days, and October for 7 days. Let me book 6 days for my husband and I, and 7 for our 4 year old before it decided we all hit a limit


----------



## Llama mama

Thank you!!!!!  To everyone on this thread . I was able to get all my park passes . 
Originally was at YC 7/31-8/8
Now at Contemporary GV same dates 
No charge for the move


----------



## LovingPooh

It took me 2 1/2 hours but finally was able to get my park days for July.


----------



## Kmasiero

Does anyone have another number to contact Disney other than the 5277 number? At this point I can’t get through on any medium whatsoever and I can’t even sign in to cancel my trip. I just want this done. Thank in advance!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

We have APs, a resort stay, and other tickets. We should be able to get our full reservation, but we can’t! I have tried everything and now I’m just waiting till the dang phone lines pop up. No matter what I do I either get castle, spaceship, or blank white screen, with the occasion Olaf lost his head and stitch are the page thrown in.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Kmasiero said:


> Does anyone have another number to contact Disney other than the 5277 number? At this point I can’t get through on any medium whatsoever and I can’t even sign in to cancel my trip. I just want this done. Thank in advance!


Was told by a TA that they just shut off the phone lines.


----------



## dachsie

Nice - now I am getting an "Access denied" message


----------



## frannn

Zeus'Headache said:


> We have APs, a resort stay, and other tickets. We should be able to get our full reservation, but we can’t! I have tried everything and now I’m just waiting till the dang phone lines pop up. No matter what I do I either get castle, spaceship, or blank white screen, with the occasion Olaf lost his head and stitch are the page thrown in.


We have the same issue, but were only able to book 1 day of our whole trip.


----------



## Poohlie

After 2 hours on hold with MDE technical support, I was told that the override to make park reservations by phone is no longer working. I have 11/20 and 4/21 DVC reservations and an AP (expires 12/20 and a renewal certificate that expires 12/21) but could only book three of the 5 days of my 11/20 trip. I used Chrome in incognito mode and my resort stays & APs are listed properly in MDE. I was told that they are well aware of the DVC/AP issue and are currently working on it, and maybe that's why the phone override no longer works. It might be fixed by later today.


----------



## lilypgirl

Zeus'Headache said:


> What did you use?


Chrome and logged in like I was buying memory maker.


----------



## brewhome

I’m an AP holder and I was able to book 10 days of park passes over two different trips spanning three hotel reservations - one trip/one hotel reservation in October, and one trip/two hotel reservations in November.  For the October trip I booked park passes for me and three others with regular tickets, and for the November trip I booked for me and one other with a regular ticket.  I took screen shots of everything just in case something happens later.  I must have just squeezed into a good slice of time - I booked around 8:30.

I’m so sorry you all are having so many issues!


----------



## SJSloan

I haven't been able to keep up with this thread today like I usually do. But I just came to report that if anyone's resort will not be open during your dates, if when you call the CM tries to tell you that you must pick a new resort and pay the difference, that is not true. As to speak to Guest Services/Special Teams. 

Now you can change resorts if you'd like and pay the different or even get refunded the difference, but you don't have to. But the key is getting the speak to Guest Services/Special Teams.


----------



## lanejudy

riversend22 said:


> Reposting my question in hopes someone will answer...
> 
> 
> riversend22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all! Forgive me if this has been posted somewhere as I can't seem to find the answer I'm looking for.
> 
> My hubby and I currently have a package (room and tickets) booked for September 9-14. With all of the limitations happening, we are strongly considering rescheduling the vacation to sometime next year. I read somewhere that if you currently have a package, you can make reservations through Sept. 2021.
> 
> This is where my question comes in. *If we were to change our reservation to sometime next year, will we still be able to use/get a reservation without screwing up any of our details?* I'm worried that if I cancel and rebook, that will basically eliminate us from being able to get a reservation, so I would much rather be able to reschedule/modify and be able to go next year. Can anyone clarify if that is something you can do? With all of the new information coming out, things are just so confusing and I am sure someone here can help. Thanks all!
Click to expand...


I'm not sure I'm understanding entirely.... are you asking if you book a parks reservation today for your 2020 dates and then modify your reservation to next year, will the DPP carry forward?  I would expect it is like the FP system -- if you change dates, you will need to rebook your parks reservation.

If you are asking whether you can rebook a 2020 reservation to 2021 -- yes, I believe you can do that.  They are (supposedly) dealing with 2020 reservations now so I would think you can call today (if you can get through).  Then do your DPP with your new dates.


----------



## Poohlie

Poohlie said:


> After 2 hours on hold with MDE technical support, I was told that the override to make park reservations by phone is no longer working. I have 11/20 and 4/21 DVC reservations and an AP (expires 12/20 and a renewal certificate that expires 12/21) but could only book three of the 5 days of my 11/20 trip. I used Chrome in incognito mode and my resort stays & APs are listed properly in MDE. I was told that they are well aware of the DVC/AP issue and are currently working on it, and maybe that's why the phone override no longer works. It might be fixed by later today.


And everyone who is on this board probably knows this, but he confirmed that reservation capacity from lowest to highest is Studios, MK, AK then Epcot.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Poohlie said:


> And probably everyone who is on this board probably knows this, but he confirmed that reservation capacity from lowest to highest is Studios, MK, AK then Epcot.


Makes sense. I just really want Studios for one of our days. I just need to get in the darn site


----------



## rlduvall

DisneyOutsider said:


> If I could only give one piece of advice to people still having issues getting through...
> 
> Stop.Using.Safari



Actually, after having trouble on my Mac using Chrome, regular laptop and incognito mode using Chrome early this morning, going through my iPhone using Safari worked perfectly.


----------



## Melodious

That was definitely frustrating.  APs, rented DVC points for September stay, managed to make 9 days of park reservations by 9am using the dining ADR trick


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Still sitting pretty here only having been able to get in one time Disney fix it faster!


----------



## MomOTwins

Yensid67 said:


> My daughter and I are staying at Saratoga Springs from July 21-24.  I have an Annual Pass, but she doesn't have a park ticket.  Has anyone had any luck getting park tickets for people on an existing reservation?


No-all ticket sales are currently paused, and 2020 tickets (whether you have a resort reservation or no) are not being offered until some unspecified date "later this summer"



cagirl217 said:


> If you accidentally pick the wrong park then you can cancel your reservation and go back in and pick a new park. Just FYI if anyone went a little nuts like I did lol.


Maybe, maybe not.  Some people who cancelled had the reservation disappear from MDE but still got an error message when they went to rebook that they already had a reservation for that day.  YMMV.  I booked crazy fast and don't love my park order, but don't want to risk it by changing now with the website so glitchy. 



BellesBestie said:


> What does it mean if I was on hold with magical music for an hour and now the music's abruptly gone silent but they haven't hung up on me???


Nothing.  I had no music at all for 2 hours and my call was still eventually picked up.  It's glitchy.



Kmasiero said:


> Does anyone have another number to contact Disney other than the 5277 number? At this point I can’t get through on any medium whatsoever and I can’t even sign in to cancel my trip. I just want this done. Thank in advance!


I got through at 407-934-7639


----------



## renes

Tried for 2 1/2 hours this morning, got either the castle, 7 dwarfs, orbit or blank page.  Gave up for a few hours, now I am back,  Trying to book 3 days in October.  Cant get on using Chrome, or safari on ipad and iphone.  Just get the orbit- no countdown.  Guess disney will not be getting my moeny in the next 2 years for trips.


----------



## mrsap




----------



## siddda618

Kmasiero said:


> Has anyone been successful using a Mac? I have no windows device and can’t get through on the phone. That doesn’t really seem fair to those of us who don’t have one.


I gave up on Safari and used Chrome.  I was able to get through and make reservations


----------



## Mamaof6

I got on after 3 hours made one reservation for July 12. Went back to book another day have not been able to get into it again


----------



## Raven01

Rented DVC points and need to change five day hoppers from cancelled trip to 7 day ones.

is this something they can do now?  Or is this a new sale I need to wait on?  I don’t know if it is a “package” and I can’t even get the number to call to ring, much less answer.


----------



## Starwarsmom1112000

After hours of trying to get in, (started at 6:00 a.m. central) I was finally able to access the park reservation system for my August 2020 dates.  It let me select my group and then nothing.  About thirty minutes later the screen opened up and let me choose a park reservation, but it only let me choose the first of my 5 days and then it said no park availability after the first day.  I haven't read every post in this thread so I may be missing it, but has anyone else had that problem?  I'm hoping it's a "technical issue" and not a "all reservations are used up" problem.


----------



## SJSloan

Raven01 said:


> Rented DVC points and need to change five day hoppers from cancelled trip to 7 day ones.
> 
> is this something they can do now?  Or is this a new sale I need to wait on?  I don’t know if it is a “package” and I can’t even get the number to call to ring, much less answer.



From all the reports I am hearing, the only ticket modifications they are currently doing is removing park hopper and/or water parks options. They cannot add days to tickets.


----------



## Leigh L

Starwarsmom1112000 said:


> After hours of trying to get in, (started at 6:00 a.m. central) I was finally able to access the park reservation system for my August 2020 dates.  It let me select my group and then nothing.  About thirty minutes later the screen opened up and let me choose a park reservation, but it only let me choose the first of my 5 days and then it said no park availability after the first day.  I haven't read every post in this thread so I may be missing it, but has anyone else had that problem?  I'm hoping it's a "technical issue" and not a "all reservations are used up" problem.


I'm splitting my (military) ticket between August and November resort stays. This morning, once I got in I had no problems booking 3 days in August, but it would not let me book for November even though I had a day left on the tickets and kept giving me the no park availability message. 

Several hours later, it finally just let me book the day we had left on the ticket 
(Now to add more days to the ticket "later this summer"... hopefully! And get a resort since both of ours are not on the open list)


----------



## sdieckhaus

Has anyone been able to make a park reservation in the last few hours? I got three days (out of six for my trip) at about 9:10 EST, then it seems the system went down. I can get in to the reservation page, but all dates/parks are shown as unavailable.


----------



## puffkin

Starwarsmom1112000 said:


> After hours of trying to get in, (started at 6:00 a.m. central) I was finally able to access the park reservation system for my August 2020 dates.  It let me select my group and then nothing.  About thirty minutes later the screen opened up and let me choose a park reservation, but it only let me choose the first of my 5 days and then it said no park availability after the first day.  I haven't read every post in this thread so I may be missing it, but has anyone else had that problem?  I'm hoping it's a "technical issue" and not a "all reservations are used up" problem.



It looks like a technical issue.  Lots of others have had this same issue.  Hopefully you can try again and it reserves.  The availability calendar which I can see still is showing all days as available.


----------



## Leigh L

SJSloan said:


> From all the reports I am hearing, the only ticket modifications they are currently doing is removing park hopper and/or water parks options. They cannot add days to tickets.


From everything I've heard, they are not adding days.
Also, Shades of Green has told me they cannot modify existing tickets or sell new ones until Disney begins selling tickets again.


----------



## firemanx

After 6 hours of looking at a pink castle it finaly came thru & booked my parks for laborday weekend! Got everything in the order we wanted!


----------



## mickeystoontown

SJSloan said:


> From all the reports I am hearing, the only ticket modifications they are currently doing is removing park hopper and/or water parks options. They cannot add days to tickets.



I was able to modify my reservation this morning to add a day to our nine day tickets. I was also able to change someone's park hopper to a base and add an extra day to it as well.


----------



## DLo

After having it open on ipad - safari and laptop - chrome for about three hours , I got five of my six days booked. Several times , I got either Olaf or no parks available  . All but my last day , if I tried again with going back to prior page and trying again - eventually  it worked.  Frustrating having to keep going back multiple times and still nothing for my last day.  Had to leave for a while and now waiting with castle screen after having the space mountain in orbit page. ( laptop On chrome since that is what worked the first time ) I am solo nov 30- dec 5 .  Just need the last day .
Good luck everyone!

edited to add. Finally got my last day ! I would say it took about 45 minutes of just waiting.  This is right now. This morning I started around 7:45 and got in around 11:45 .( eastern time )


----------



## Miss_Seven

Hey, I was stuck as one of those people who reserved one day and was given the "no parks available" message. The park I reserved was for the first day. On, a hunch I cancelled that first day park reservation and...it let me make the reservations for the rest of my stay. The key (for me at least) was to cancel the first day reservation , make the other days starting from last day, and make the reservation for my FIRST day LAST. I was able reserve all the days of my trip this way. I tested this a few times and it worked each time. 

So those desperate with "one park reservation and the rest of their trip has no parks unavailable", this might be worth a shot?


----------



## RatherB@Disney

sdieckhaus said:


> Has anyone been able to make a park reservation in the last few hours? I got three days (out of six for my trip) at about 9:10 EST, then it seems the system went down. I can get in to the reservation page, but all dates/parks are shown as unavailable.



When looking at the DPP Availability page, Did you select “Disney Resort Guests”?


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Miss_Seven said:


> Hey, I was stuck as one of those people who reserved one day and was given the "no parks available" message. The park I reserved was for the first day. On, a hunch I cancelled that first day park reservation and...it let me make the reservations for the rest of my stay. The key (for me at least) was to cancel the first day reservation , make the other days starting from last day, and make the reservation for my FIRST day LAST. I was able reserve all the days of my trip this way. I tested this a few times and it worked each time.
> 
> So those desperate with "one park reservation and the rest of their trip has no parks unavailable", this might be worth a shot?


Hmm, and I went backward(last one to first one, but only got one)

Edit: how were you able to log in afterwards without getting the castle? Or did you get the castle, then the orbit page, and wait again?


----------



## Unvoiced_Apollo

DLo said:


> After having it open on ipad - safari and laptop - chrome for about three hours , I got five of my six days booked. Several times , I got either Olaf or no parks available  . All but my last day , if I tried again with going back to prior page and trying again - eventually  it worked.  Frustrating having to keep going back multiple times and still nothing for my last day.  Had to leave for a while and now waiting with castle screen after having the space mountain in orbit page. ( laptop On chrome since that is what worked the first time ) I am solo nov 30- dec 5 .  Just need the last day .
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> edited to add. Finally got my last day ! I would say it took about 45 minutes of just waiting.  This is right now. This morning I started around 7:45 and got in around 11:45 .( eastern time )



Glad you were able to get your last day.  I'm in the same time frame (november 28 to december 6) with no problems for the last day.  But I got in about an hour before you so that probably helped a bit on my side.


----------



## Miss_Seven

Zeus'Headache said:


> Hmm, and I went backward(last one to first one, but only got one)
> 
> Edit: how were you able to log in afterwards without getting the castle? Or did you get the castle, then the orbit page, and wait again?



I was already logged in? But I've spent the morning getting the castle and the orbit page and I had waited on the castle page for my plans, and had another tab open trying to make my park selections . I was finally taken to my plans, at which point I cancelled the first day's park reservation, and as soon as I did that I switched tabs and all the parks opened up in the reservation screen and I was able to select all the days of my trip (mid September). For research purposes, I did this another three times, reserved a few days of my trip, then picked the first day, and each time I picked the first day of my trip I was locked out from making other day selections due to the "No park available" thing.

I'm not really sure *how* I did it, I merely wanted to report what worked for me and the way I did it in hopes of maybe it working for someone else.


----------



## SJSloan

mickeystoontown said:


> I was able to modify my reservation this morning to add a day to our nine day tickets. I was also able to change someone's park hopper to a base and add an extra day to it as well.



I have heard some other TAs saying they had success updating tickets even though we aren't technically supposed to be allowed to yet. I would guess most guests aren't able to yet either.


----------



## Starwarsmom1112000

Miss_Seven said:


> Hey, I was stuck as one of those people who reserved one day and was given the "no parks available" message. The park I reserved was for the first day. On, a hunch I cancelled that first day park reservation and...it let me make the reservations for the rest of my stay. The key (for me at least) was to cancel the first day reservation , make the other days starting from last day, and make the reservation for my FIRST day LAST. I was able reserve all the days of my trip this way. I tested this a few times and it worked each time.
> 
> So those desperate with "one park reservation and the rest of their trip has no parks unavailable", this might be worth a shot?


I'm going to try your suggestion if I can ever get back in to the system.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Starwarsmom1112000 said:


> I'm going to try your suggestion if I can ever get back in to the system.  Thank you so much.


Same here! But again, if I’m ever able to get back in


----------



## dachsie

Praise the Lord!  I finally got the dining reservation way to work.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

dachsie said:


> Praise the Lord!  I finally got the dining reservation way to work.


Teach me your ways!


----------



## mickeystoontown

SJSloan said:


> I have heard some other TAs saying they had success updating tickets even though we aren't technically supposed to be allowed to yet. I would guess most guests aren't able to yet either.



It was really quite simple once I got through. Now I have been able to book my extra day of park reservations. I had 9 day tickets but they didn't last until the end of our trip since we are doing a split stay.


----------



## DaveNan

Have the folks who have had success after 9am been on AP's and gotten more than 3 park reservations?


----------



## gmar1210

So if I’m reading this correctly, AP Holders will be able to cancel their passes all together. What I am not seeing is how much will be refunded to those who paid in full. All I see is “partial refund.”  What does that mean. We have platinum plus passes which were started right before the park closures.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

DaveNan said:


> Have the folks who have had success after 9am been on AP's and gotten more than 3 park reservations?


Yes, we have two members with APs on one trip able to book 12 days (that whole trip). The non-AP member of that trip was only able to book 9 days (he has a 9-day ticket). But when we tried to do other trips in August and December with the same APs, it said we reached our limit and wouldn't let us book.


----------



## Meriweather

Zeus'Headache said:


> Teach me your ways!



me too. Can't figure out how to get to dining


----------



## merry_nbright

Wow. What an emotional roller coaster! I was able to get all my days booked. Can’t believe it’s finally done. That was a hot mess. I used Microsoft Edge and logged in by trying to buy Memory Maker! How did everyone else fair?


----------



## Zeus'Headache

There is a glitch from my TA that has said that having an AP + tickets(say, from the transfer from non-open days to open days) and a resort reservation is making it hard to book. But we just need to keep checking once the system comes back online.


----------



## merry_nbright

Meriweather said:


> me too. Can't figure out how to get to dining



Log in by “buying” a Memory Maker instead! That’s what I did and it worked! Just put it in your cart, check out, log in, and then click back before purchase. Then go back into the Park Pass section and wait. It shouldn’t take long! It didn’t for me!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

merry_nbright said:


> Log in by “buying” a Memory Maker instead! That’s what I did and it worked! Just put it in your cart, check out, log in, and then click back before purchase. Then go back into the Park Pass section and wait. It shouldn’t take long! It didn’t for me!


I’ve done that, and the dining, and still only 1. But I believe it’s just a glitch or something that I need to wait on so let’s hope


----------



## merry_nbright

Zeus'Headache said:


> I’ve done that, and the dining, and still only 1. But I believe it’s just a glitch or something that I need to wait on so let’s hope



Oh, yeah. It probably is, then. I could only not get one of my days for me. Everyone else in my party was good. Just glitches.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Zeus'Headache said:


> I’ve done that, and the dining, and still only 1. But I believe it’s just a glitch or something that I need to wait on so let’s hope



Are you in incognito mode? That helps sometimes.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

mickeystoontown said:


> Are you in incognito mode? That helps sometimes.


Yup. Incognito, 4 different browsers, tried windows, no kids under/over a certain age. I think it’s cause I have an AP + ticket package AND resort reservation.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

PLEASE READ IF YOU'VE ONLY BEEN ABLE TO BOOK ONE OR TWO DAYS ONLY - I've just read on a Facebook page that someone who had only been able to book 1 day before the rest said the parks are unavailable, cancelled that reservation so that nothing was booked then tried again working from the last day of the trip to the first and it worked.
I had nothing to lose as I'd only booked 1 day out of my 14 for this Oct so tried it ... AND IT ONLY WORKED!!!
Absolutely your decision if you want to try this but I promise that I've just been able to book all my days - I'm so happy, I could cry from all the stress I've endured this afternoon haha xxx


----------



## HollyMD

I cancelled the one day and now can’t get back in


----------



## mickeystoontown

Zeus'Headache said:


> Yup. Incognito, 4 different browsers, tried windows, no kids under/over a certain age. I think it’s cause I have an AP + ticket package AND resort reservation.



Bless your heart! You've tried every which way you can!


----------



## katyringo

Just because some people have asked:

I did stay on hold to see if I could add a day to my Tickets on a 2020 resort stay package and they said that right now they are only removing the hopper and helping guests change hotels.I’ve heard from one CM that I will be able to add the day June 28th and from this one it was “later this summer”.

not a deal breaker for us, but would have been nice to get that day added and a Park reservation made for it. But I have my 3 day ticket and the reservations made.  I got in about 9am with the dinning reservation hack.


----------



## yankeesfan123

I’m canceling my August trip, but was able to make selections for each day just logging in via Chrome the normal way. No workarounds. Just logged in and selected a park for each of the five days.


----------



## Starwarsmom1112000

Starwarsmom1112000 said:


> I'm going to try your suggestion if I can ever get back in to the system.  Thank you so much.


I tried.  When I cancelled my park reservation it did open up all of the other parks on the other days but as soon as I chose the last day, it wouldn't let me go any further.  Same message - no availability.  I went back in and cancelled again and again the other days opened up but I could never get more than one day. I'm going to wait a little bit and see if they work out the glitches later today.


----------



## emily nicole

Does anyone think they will bring back Park Hopping by December?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just doing a status check on things, other than 7/15 and 7/16 DHS, all parks are still available.  I had sort of assumed 7/11 at MK would go pretty quickly.  Demand less than we think?  We’re all so annoyed with the IT mess we gave up or still haven’t gotten in?  Lower MK capacity is still a decent number of guests?  I’m guessing some of all of the above.


----------



## ckelly14

I have my trip booked for April, although I assume (and hope) that things will be different by next year...


----------



## Candycane83

I know this is a stupid question but hoping someone here knows. I have 7 day Canadian promo tickets that I’m using in December. Initially I wanted to add a day when I get to the parks... but with this park pass reservation, I don’t know now how it would work. I have other tickets but wanted to use this as it supposedly expires at the end of December. Can I make the reservation with other tickets then use this ticket and add a day there?

also,I know there’s a glitch with booking more days. I can’t seem to book for my March trip even if I have tickets. Would calling help?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Candycane83

mickeystoontown said:


> I was able to modify my reservation this morning to add a day to our nine day tickets. I was also able to change someone's park hopper to a base and add an extra day to it as well.


Just started reading back and I found this! Did you call to do this? If yes, can you please provide me with the number?  thanks!!!


----------



## puffkin

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just doing a status check on things, other than 7/15 and 7/16 DHS, all parks are still available.  I had sort of assumed 7/11 at MK would go pretty quickly.  Demand less than we think?  We’re all so annoyed with the IT mess we gave up or still haven’t gotten in?  Lower MK capacity is still a decent number of guests?  I’m guessing some of all of the above.



I definitely think demand is much less than people on this board think.  I have been running the numbers the last few weeks and I just did not understand all the angst, specifically for people with resort reservations AND tickets.  People have to have all the puzzle pieces in place, know about the DPP, and want to travel right now.  Its a pretty small (relatively speaking) group.  

I also think the capacity is higher than people think it is.  We aren't talking 2-3k guests per park.  Even if they do 30% capacity (similar to Shanghai) that is still a fair amount of people.


----------



## RhodyKP

eeyoreandtink said:


> Pretty easily. If you don't mask, you leave.
> 
> Frankly, I don't see what the huge deal about wearing a mask is. Several people on this thread have said its a deal breaker, even after it cools off. Are people really that uncomfortable in them? Don't want to deal with it? Or are there still people who think they aren't necessary in social situations? Students all over the country will be wearing them daily in class when we go back to school. and more and more businesses are requiring them for entry. I think we are all just going to have to adapt to wearing them for now, for the heath and safety of everyone.


I am deaf in one ear so masks are not a great development for me. That's why I'd rather go to Disney maskless in any weather rather than wearing a mask in cool weather.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Yensid67 said:


> My daughter and I are staying at Saratoga Springs from July 21-24.  I have an Annual Pass, but she doesn't have a park ticket.  Has anyone had any luck getting park tickets for people on an existing reservation?


No. It stops you.  I tried.


----------



## Moliphino

emily nicole said:


> Does anyone think they will bring back Park Hopping by December?



I'm hoping they bring it back by late August because I don't want to have to call and deal with trying to change mine.


----------



## mdsouth

Anyone been able to call for assistance and get through today. I  have called three different Disney phone numbers I found on their website and cannot get the phones to even connect or ring.  Just silence.  I tried for a long time this morning and how it is 4 pm Eastern time and I am trying again with no luck.  Even though I have a resort reservation with tickets that show up on my plans, the system says I do not have tickets and I need to link them.  When I put in my confirmation number, it just gives me another error message stating that reservation is already linked to me.   UGGG!!!


----------



## TommyR

I was able to make reservations for everyone in my party except me. My AP expires in 61 days (before my trip). Tomorrow will be 60 days and I'm supposed to be able to renew it at that point, right? Will a renewal link magically :/ appear at midnight tonight?


----------



## denecarter

I made a bonehead blunder... my daughter somehow shows up twice in My Friends & Family.  I have her on our July trip as one version of herself... that didn't have a ticket... instead of the other with an AP.  I had some spare tickets, so I quickly transferred it to her, but it is short one day... and she has an AP already... and the reservations say you have to use the ticket that the park pass was reserved with.  Shouldn't be that big of a deal to fix it, but so far I've dialed 63 times and get busy signal or message on the number it says to call if there are duplicate people in your party.


----------



## Justrose

I am hearing mixed things - I currently have 1 day park hopper tickets loaded into MDE (one for each person in my party).  Is it true that I can call and have someone change them into base tickets and get an extra day of tickets by making the change?? 

I do not have a resort stay linked as we are staying off site.


----------



## SoonipiLady

Ok, I need help.  I’ve been traveling all day and was unable to get on the reservation system this morning (like everyone else). Finally got in I am at WDW for 5 days, have 4 day ticket .  I can only make reservations for our first day (a Friday)Saturday-Tuesday says I can’t reserve.... how can this be right on day 1 of booking reservations?


----------



## winnieofpooh

tinkerbell1991 said:


> PLEASE READ IF YOU'VE ONLY BEEN ABLE TO BOOK ONE OR TWO DAYS ONLY - I've just read on a Facebook page that someone who had only been able to book 1 day before the rest said the parks are unavailable, cancelled that reservation so that nothing was booked then tried again working from the last day of the trip to the first and it worked.
> I had nothing to lose as I'd only booked 1 day out of my 14 for this Oct so tried it ... AND IT ONLY WORKED!!!
> Absolutely your decision if you want to try this but I promise that I've just been able to book all my days - I'm so happy, I could cry from all the stress I've endured this afternoon haha xxx





Starwarsmom1112000 said:


> I tried.  When I cancelled my park reservation it did open up all of the other parks on the other days but as soon as I chose the last day, it wouldn't let me go any further.  Same message - no availability.  I went back in and cancelled again and again the other days opened up but I could never get more than one day. I'm going to wait a little bit and see if they work out the glitches later today.



Same here. Tried the above method, and was able to book the last day of the trip, but got the unavailable/sold out message for the rest of the days. It seems it's only letting me book 1 day for some reason, even though we have a week-long stay with 4-day tickets.


----------



## SMRT-1

Just got an email from Disney Destinations (only 9 hours after reservations sort of went live) saying "It’s time to make your Theme Park reservations." 

Fortunately my wife and I were on top of what's going on and were up bright and early, and managed to get our Park Pass reservations already. I can't imagine what those relying on Disney emails to know what to do are going through right now.


----------



## HollyMD

Finally got back in but still doesn’t let me make any additional days. Has anyone heard anything else in the AP/ multiple resort days issue?


----------



## elle101me

SMRT-1 said:


> Just got an email from Disney Destinations (only 15 hours after reservations sort of went live) saying "It’s time to make your Theme Park reservations."
> 
> Fortunately my wife and I were on top of what's going on and were up bright and early, and managed to get our Park Pass reservations already. I can't imagine what those relying on Disney emails to know what to do are going through right now.


Same here


----------



## slothlord

I haven't seen any comments regarding arrival times for park reservations. Is everyone getting park opening or are people getting later time windows? If so, what is the latest time window? Just curious.


----------



## Yensid67

ILoveMyDVC said:


> No. It stops you.  I tried.


Yeah, I finally got into the reservation system and when it said my daughter didn't have a ticket, there was a link to buy one.  But when I clicked the link it took me to a "things to know before going to Disney" page.


----------



## RhodyKP

PumpkinCupcake said:


> I have been lurking on this page and finally decided to create an account today so that I can post! I am a bundle of nerves waiting to make my park reservations today! I am in Ireland so thankfully didn't have to get up too early, as it will be 12pm for me when this opens up. I keep refreshing the page to see if anything has changed yet.


Welcome!


----------



## SMRT-1

slothlord said:


> I haven't seen any comments regarding arrival times for park reservations. Is everyone getting park opening or are people getting later time windows? If so, what is the latest time window? Just curious.


There's only one timeslot for each park that matches the open/close hours for that park.


----------



## Ethan's dad

puffkin said:


> I definitely think demand is much less than people on this board think.  I have been running the numbers the last few weeks and I just did not understand all the angst, specifically for people with resort reservations AND tickets.  People have to have all the puzzle pieces in place, know about the DPP, and want to travel right now.  Its a pretty small (relatively speaking) group.
> 
> I also think the capacity is higher than people think it is.  We aren't talking 2-3k guests per park.  Even if they do 30% capacity (similar to Shanghai) that is still a fair amount of people.



Well, they are already booked at Hollywood Studios the first three days it is open (7/15-7/17), and this is with many people unable to get through to make reservations.  Wait until they open it up over the coming week and I suspect there could be lots of days/parks full.  Unless they are withholding some availability in each park for each set of new people allowed to book (i.e., adding more availability to DHS on June 26 and 28 so someone going when they reopen in July but staying offsite can still get a reservation for DHS).


----------



## mickeystoontown

Candycane83 said:


> Just started reading back and I found this! Did you call to do this? If yes, can you please provide me with the number?  thanks!!!



Yes I called. The number you would need to call is  *(407) 939-4357* . I was told that any 2020 reservation could be modified if they were adding more days to a ticket and even more days to the trip (subject to availability of course). I was able to change two.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Still can’t add anymore dates, but I’m tempted to cancel my 1 of Magic Kingdom and pray I can get Hollywood Studios(the Park we really want). Just to have that one, in case. Then I can figure out the other dates at another point, perhaps tomorrow when I call the AP line or a Friday when AP open up. Unless Disney can magically get their act together and fix this for me!
Edit: should note that the website is behaving much better now.


----------



## sue_gowin

Finally was able to book our days for our Sept 7-14 stay! I've been trying since 7am this morning, and was ready to throw my laptop multiple times, but finally got in! Keep at it, everyone, it'll work out!!!


----------



## Candycane83

mickeystoontown said:


> Yes I called. The number you would need to call is  *(407) 939-4357* . I was told that any 2020 reservation could be modified if they were adding more days to a ticket and even more days to the trip (subject to availability of course). I was able to change two.


Thanks so much! I will definitely try calling


----------



## tnolan

Candycane83 said:


> also,I know there’s a glitch with booking more days. I can’t seem to book for my March trip even if I have tickets. Would calling help?


You can try. I just tried the park reservation error number they gave me and got a recording my call can't go through. Good luck!


----------



## sponica

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just doing a status check on things, other than 7/15 and 7/16 DHS, all parks are still available.  I had sort of assumed 7/11 at MK would go pretty quickly.  Demand less than we think?  We’re all so annoyed with the IT mess we gave up or still haven’t gotten in?  Lower MK capacity is still a decent number of guests?  I’m guessing some of all of the above.



I think demand is lower than us fanatics think it is.  Right now if I leave my state for states with elevated covid cases (not trying to go down that forbidden rabbit hole, I swear), I'm required to quarantine for 2 weeks by my job and take earned time.  I can't telework instead (even though I'm exclusively teleworking right now).    I'm sure I'm not the only person in the position of being required to quarantine if traveling far.

But 7/11 is also a weird date.  It's a saturday and I'm sure a lot of people had already slated Friday 7/3 through Friday the 10th as their vacation week this year.

But those are probably conversations for different threads, rather than the group therapy of "why can't disney IT do anything right?" that is currently occurring. I'll be on the inevitable therapy thread when 2021 packages drop later this week....


----------



## mefordis

Wish I would have bought park tickets for my Nov 3 trip.  Only have a resort reservation.  I wonder if they think those that already bought tickets + APs will fill the parks through the end of the year?   I wonder if I should book for early next  year just in case I don't get tickets in Nov.


----------



## SMRT-1

Who's up for taking this thread off the rails while Julie is busy on the live broadcast with Pete?  

(Kidding of course)


----------



## DuckyMommy

sue_gowin said:


> Finally was able to book our days for our Sept 7-14 stay! I've been trying since 7am this morning, and was ready to throw my laptop multiple times, but finally got in! Keep at it, everyone, it'll work out!!!


I was having the same problem! I finally was able to make my reservations for our week long trip in October right about 2:15. I never quite got to the point of wanting to throw the laptop but did have to remind myself to be patient and not throw a toddler tantrum.


----------



## Candycane83

tnolan said:


> You can try. I just tried the park reservation error number they gave me and got a recording my call can't go through. Good luck!


Yeah does not seem to be working... try again tomorrow I guess...


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Ok, I canceled my one Magic Kingdom and exchanged it for a Hollywood Studios. Glad I was able to at least do this! But still can’t get my other 3 days. Then Disney sends that lovely taunting email and it just made my eye twitch. I’ll be calling tomorrow(if they have their systems up and running hopefully) to sort everything out.


----------



## Paul70

Finally got in!  We have Park Passes every day 7/12-7/17. The only no-go was HS. Did others see HS go quickly/early today?


----------



## ColoradoMom12

I’m unable to make any park reservations for our Thanksgiving trip in November (after seeing the pink castle for nearly 7 hours, I finally was able to access the system) because our APs expire literally days before our trip begins. I’m so frustrated. I can’t renew them now, and by the time I’m able to do so, I fear park reservations will be long gone. I’m trying to get through on the phone to find out if there is any way to override this problem. I intend to renew our APs and would even do so now (provided they wouldn’t be active until our current ones expire) if they would allow me to do this. Has anyone else who’s in the position been able to get through on the phone to troubleshoot this?


----------



## yankeesfan123

sponica said:


> I think demand is lower than us fanatics think it is.  Right now if I leave my state for states with elevated covid cases (not trying to go down that forbidden rabbit hole, I swear), I'm required to quarantine for 2 weeks by my job and take earned time.  I can't telework instead (even though I'm exclusively teleworking right now).    I'm sure I'm not the only person in the position of being required to quarantine if traveling far.
> 
> But 7/11 is also a weird date.  It's a saturday and I'm sure a lot of people had already slated Friday 7/3 through Friday the 10th as their vacation week this year.
> 
> But those are probably conversations for different threads, rather than the group therapy of "why can't disney IT do anything right?" that is currently occurring. I'll be on the inevitable therapy thread when 2021 packages drop later this week....


Agreed. I can get anything I want for a week in August right now. There’s definitely a few hundred, maybe thousand fanatics going nuts for dates within the next few months, but those dates don’t necessarily overlap with each other and are still just a small percentage of reservations. 

Be coooool.


----------



## SoonipiLady

SoonipiLady said:


> Ok, I need help.  I’ve been traveling all day and was unable to get on the reservation system this morning (like everyone else). Finally got in I am at WDW for 5 days, have 4 day ticket .  I can only make reservations for our first day (a Friday)Saturday-Tuesday says I can’t reserve.... how can this be right on day 1 of booking reservations?


Ok, I think I’ve figured out the issue, I have 3 different hotels for 5 nights.  I purchased the 4 day ticket with the first reservation which is only one night, it lets me book for the day we arrive and the next day (the check out for our first stay). I think the tickets are linked only to that reservation.  How do I link them with the other 2 hotel stays?


----------



## DaveNan

Paul70 said:


> Finally got in!  We have Park Passes every day 7/12-7/17. The only no-go was HS. Did others see HS go quickly/early today?


earlier today studios was available on 7/15 to 7/17.
Last till at least mid afternoon


----------



## RoadDogg723

I don't understand how I am going to complete my reservation.  My 2 kids have AP's that were never activated and my wife and I have passes that expire in Feb 2021.  We have a trip in April 2021 and only my kids can book park days in April 2021.  I can't renew my pass yet because it is too early and I have an active AP currently.  Is there any way I am going to be able to book park reservations for my wife and I in April or am I going to have to wait to renew it and then book?  Don't see why it can't consider an active pass good and if you don't renew it could boot your park reservations.


----------



## Raven01

I have tried calling throughout the day to see if I can change my 5 day PH to 7 day single park tickets, but can never get a dial tone.


----------



## randumb0

@RoadDogg723 If I were to guess I'd say you will need to wait to renew, however it won't hurt to call


----------



## mickeystoontown

Raven01 said:


> I have tried calling throughout the day to see if I can change my 5 day PH to 7 day single park tickets, but can never get a dial tone.



I had that happen to me several times today. I've been on hold 57 minutes this go-round.


----------



## Chrisvee

mickeystoontown said:


> I had that happen to me several times today. I've been on hold 57 minutes this go-round.


Amazed you got through! All I’ve been able to get is busy signal or all circuits busy. Good luck!


----------



## Randy Miller

Has anyone “downgraded”? Since we can’t get YC, thinking of just switching ( if possible) over to CBR if we can. I mean, at least we would save some $$....hopefully, lol.


----------



## Day-Day

When I try to book more than three days using my Annual Pass for a one week long trip, I do not get the "no availability" message others have mentioned.  I get a message that *my *Disney Park Pass Limit has been reached and that I need to contact 407-939-7917 if I believe I have valid admission for this park or date.


----------



## Chrisvee

Day-Day said:


> When I try to book more than three days using my Annual Pass for a one week long trip, I do not get the "no availability" message others have mentioned.  I get a message that *my *Disney Park Pass Limit has been reached and that I need to contact 407-939-7917 if I believe I have valid admission for this park or date.


that’s what I get too


----------



## ThornXBL

Raven01 said:


> I have tried calling throughout the day to see if I can change my 5 day PH to 7 day single park tickets, but can never get a dial tone.



I called to add a day to my 7 day PH earlier today, but was told adding days is unavailable til new ticket sales resume later this summer. YMMV though; I've seen others in the ticket sticky claim they got days added to existing tickets


----------



## lanejudy

mefordis said:


> I wonder if they think those that already bought tickets + APs will fill the parks through the end of the year?


I think that is exactly what they are waiting to find out.  They know how many tickets are out there, but with the extensions they no longer have any idea how many intend to use those tickets this summer, this fall, next year.  I think WDW will look hard at the numbers after this initial week (maybe 2) of parks reservations is done, and decide if/how many more tickets can be sold.  For the sake of many guests, i hope they will first offer 2020 tickets to those with current resrrvations so traveling parties can become “whole.”


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

ThornXBL said:


> I called to add a day to my 7 day PH earlier today, but was told adding days is unavailable til new ticket sales resume later this summer. YMMV though; I've seen others in the ticket sticky claim they got days added to existing tickets


I was able to add an extra day to my tickets yesterday. The CM that I got when I called had no idea how to do this, but I asked to be transferred to ticket sales and they were able to help me.


----------



## lanejudy

ThornXBL said:


> I called to add a day to my 7 day PH earlier today, but was told adding days is unavailable til new ticket sales resume later this summer. YMMV though; I've seen others in the ticket sticky claim they got days added to existing tickets


Yeah, it seems to be inconsistent, though i’d say more have not been successful at this point.  It may be if the “right” CM with higher level access happens to answer the call.


----------



## MermaidMommy

Paul70 said:


> Finally got in!  We have Park Passes every day 7/12-7/17. The only no-go was HS. Did others see HS go quickly/early today?


Other websites are reporting that HS ran out around 2:15 this afternoon for the 15-16th.


----------



## Akck

MermaidMommy said:


> Other websites are reporting that HS ran out around 2:15 this afternoon for the 15-16th.



I was curious so I checked and HS is showing available on those days. I couldn’t go beyond the calendar screen because I’ve exceeded my reservation allotment.


----------



## wn01aa

mefordis said:


> Wish I would have bought park tickets for my Nov 3 trip.  Only have a resort reservation.  I wonder if they think those that already bought tickets + APs will fill the parks through the end of the year?   I wonder if I should book for early next  year just in case I don't get tickets in Nov.



Also they think the people who have a full package booked for 2020 plus those with APs and also DVC members with seperate tickets already will fill it up. If you can go early 2021 might be a good idea to book a package when it opens June 28th. Worst case you are able to buy tickets later on in summer and can cancel the 2021 trip.


----------



## Doingitagain

Akck said:


> I was curious so I checked and HS is showing available on those days. I couldn’t go beyond the calendar screen because I’ve exceeded my reservation allotment.


DHS is full July 15, 16, 17


----------



## MomOTwins

sponica said:


> I think demand is lower than us fanatics think it is.  Right now if I leave my state for states with elevated covid cases (not trying to go down that forbidden rabbit hole, I swear), I'm required to quarantine for 2 weeks by my job and take earned time.  I can't telework instead (even though I'm exclusively teleworking right now).    I'm sure I'm not the only person in the position of being required to quarantine if traveling far.
> 
> But 7/11 is also a weird date.  It's a saturday and I'm sure a lot of people had already slated Friday 7/3 through Friday the 10th as their vacation week this year.
> 
> But those are probably conversations for different threads, rather than the group therapy of "why can't disney IT do anything right?" that is currently occurring. I'll be on the inevitable therapy thread when 2021 packages drop later this week....



I'd be a lot more worried about availability for Thanksgiving and Christmas week than I would worry about opening week.  I expect most people want to wait for discounts, for fireworks, for lower rates, and better temperatures (especially with masks).  July-August has been a relatively quiet time of year recently, so low demand anyway. Holidays seem like a more likely time for people to start traveling again.


----------



## donp

Having trouble like many of you. Does anyone know--if I have four nights in a resort, can I only book four park days? Or can I book five (getting there early the first day). Not sure why I cannot book with AP tickets and resort reservations.


----------



## lanejudy

donp said:


> Having trouble like many of you. Does anyone know--if I have four nights in a resort, can I only book four park days? Or can I book five (getting there early the first day). Not sure why I cannot book with AP tickets and resort reservations.


4 nights should allow you 5 days, counting check-in and check-out.  If you are asking about the day before check-in, I think you will have to wait and do that day on the 28th.


----------



## donp

lanejudy said:


> 4 nights should allow you 5 days, counting check-in and check-out.  If you are asking about the day before check-in, I think you will have to wait and do that day on the 28th.


Thanks. That's what I thought. The system is not allowing it at present.


----------



## lanejudy

Did you try your last day first?  Some reported success with that.  It does sound like APs are having difficulty today.


----------



## donp

lanejudy said:


> Did you try your last day first?  Some reported success with that.  It does sound like APs are having difficulty today.


I got four days this morning. Now, going back to try and get the FIRST day after I realized my flight is coming in early that day. No luck--states that we have reached our limit.


----------



## donp

lanejudy said:


> Did you try your last day first?  Some reported success with that.  It does sound like APs are having difficulty today.


And, I have tried to keep up but worked all day today . . . are folks, when they get through, able to "patch up" the days with their tickets--meaning, being able to book for those extra days when the CM sees that everything matches up? Or are they being told that it is some kind of glitch and to try again. I have tried to get on the phone, but just keep getting a busy signal. Would hate to spend all that time on the phone if all for naught.


----------



## Pats Dragon

Reading all these posts makes me feel truly blessed. no real glitches except for a long scary wait to get in. I think AP holders had the most trouble. I" hope it all gets straightened out for everyone


----------



## mefordis

wn01aa said:


> Also they think the people who have a full package booked for 2020 plus those with APs and also DVC members with seperate tickets already will fill it up. If you can go early 2021 might be a good idea to book a package when it opens June 28th. Worst case you are able to buy tickets later on in summer and can cancel the 2021 trip.



Thanks for the advice.  I used Marriott points to reserve the Swan and was hoping to stay there for free.  It's my annual girl's trip with my sister and we always take it early November.  We could possibly go in January but how do I apply my Marriott points to a package?  Not sure it's possible.  I usually do the Swan reservations through Marriott then buy my tickets and link them on MDE.  

Maybe we'll just do Universal.  Bummer.


----------



## Starwarsmom1112000

donp said:


> And, I have tried to keep up but worked all day today . . . are folks, when they get through, able to "patch up" the days with their tickets--meaning, being able to book for those extra days when the CM sees that everything matches up? Or are they being told that it is some kind of glitch and to try again. I have tried to get on the phone, but just keep getting a busy signal. Would hate to spend all that time on the phone if all for naught.


I haven’t read where anyone has posted that a cast member helped with the park reservation glitch. I have tried cancelling and rebooking last day first and nothing helps.  I’ve been trying to call for hours and just a constant busy signal.


----------



## MMSM

What number do I call if I have park hopper plus tickets? should I keep for March or change to base tickets? Did anyone do this and still have their plus options? Also does anyone know number for this and do I have a prayer of reaching someone?  I had the pink castle today for 4 hours and it booted me off?


----------



## FredtheDuck

Add me to the list of people trying to get through on phones all day. Was told this morning via that I could modify my December stay to add tix (first i had heard this - I asked her to double check and she confirmed, I screenshotted it). Zero luck actually calling to do that. Just busy tones, no matter what number.


----------



## HollyMD

Ok for all you AP Holmes that have “reached your limit” or days are “unavailable “. Keep going in and trying. We have a total of 15 days between three different reservations. This afternoon when I was FINALLY able to get through, was only able to book 5 before it said I’d reached my limit. I’ve been playing with it this evening. Started by cancel the only day it let me book in Sept, then going to get days in Oct. score! Let me get 3 of the 7, then let me go back and add one day in Sept. went back and cancelled another day, and just played around with the calendar, and was finally able to book ALL 15 days we need! So keep trying, and looking at different days. Was a very frustrating day ended well.


----------



## georgina

Pats Dragon said:


> Reading all these posts makes me feel truly blessed. no real glitches except for a long scary wait to get in. I think AP holders had the most trouble. I" hope it all gets straightened out for everyone


The AP glitches seem to have been fixed for many of us now.


----------



## Day-Day

georgina said:


> The AP glitches seem to have been fixed for many of us now.


Yes for me.  Just now checked and was able to complete the rest of my park reservations with my Annual Pass and resort reservations for August and October.


----------



## JETSDAD

Feels good to have both of our trips finally booked. Many hours on the phone and now it's finally sorted.  Hopefully it keeps working for people going forward.


----------



## themommy

I’m one of the “only let me book one day” people. I got through to IT around 10:30 this morning. I literally called them around 300 times before it rang. I waited on hold for 2 hours and then she tried to work my problem out for around 45 minutes. She couldn’t get anything to work either. She wrote up some kind of report and told me to try again in the morning and if it still doesn’t work, call them back. Wish me luck!  BTW, useless information, an iPhone shows the number of times called to a number. It stops counting at 200!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I don’t get anything but the Olaf screen.


----------



## DaveNan

go back and keep trying.....  if the day comes back with no parks available, just keep hitting it.  eventually it will show all parks.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Finally got through. Was told that I can’t modify a room only to include tickets. I would have to cancel and rebook. And I can’t do that until Wednesday. I’m room only from UT so that adds a whole other series of issues. The only other option is to wait to have tickets go back and sale and as we know — they still have no idea when that will be.
For the record: this is the fourth differing answer I’ve gotten from Disney to the same question.


----------



## donp

themommy said:


> I’m one of the “only let me book one day” people. I got through to IT around 10:30 this morning. I literally called them around 300 times before it rang. I waited on hold for 2 hours and then she tried to work my problem out for around 45 minutes. She couldn’t get anything to work either. She wrote up some kind of report and told me to try again in the morning and if it still doesn’t work, call them back. Wish me luck!  BTW, useless information, an iPhone shows the number of times called to a number. It stops counting at 200!


Hope it works out! I am wondering if my problem is that I am an AP, and have 1 day at Pop, followed by three days at AKL, and 1 day at Disney Springs Holiday Inn.  I can get the arrival day, and then the next four days, or the day after arrival and the departure day--just not all together???!!


----------



## blais025

Wow  after 6:38 minutes GS picks up and tells me the systems are down and I'll have to call back tomorrow.


----------



## donp

blais025 said:


> Wow  after 6:38 minutes GS picks up and tells me the systems are down and I'll have to call back tomorrow.


NO. WAY!


----------



## Raven01

I got through to ticketing - they will refund PH now, but not add days to tickets.  Another option is to wait until the trip and refund PH at guest services.  They said leadership is encouraging us to keep the PH for now.  

I waited.  I will try to add days when tickets reopen.  She said attendance and park reservations look fine except the first week they are open.  Worst case is a refund at guest services will help pay for food During the trip.


----------



## donp

And now . . . the offices that are open until 11 PM are closed. Bummer.


----------



## MMSM

Raven01 said:


> I got through to ticketing - they will refund PH now, but not add days to tickets.  Another option is to wait until the trip and refund PH at guest services.  They said leadership is encouraging us to keep the PH for now.
> 
> I waited.  I will try to add days when tickets reopen.  She said attendance and park reservations look fine except the first week they are open.  Worst case is a refund at guest services will help pay for food During the trip.


Was your PH for 2020 or 2021


----------



## frannn

So just got thru to IT after over 3 hours on hold. Was told that the issue (could only book 1 park day) may be the fact that I have both APs and PH. Already knew that from these boards. Asked her if she can manually book so I dont loose the ability to book before my choices are taken. She could only send an email to the escalation team so they can figure out the issue.  Told me to keep checking my emails. Very frustrating as I've been at this all day.


----------



## wakebord99

Anyone else now gettin the following error on every day?  

“ One or more parks are not available for Disney Park Pass selections. “


----------



## disneypharm

.


----------



## JETSDAD

wakebord99 said:


> Anyone else now gettin the following error on every day?
> 
> “ One or more parks are not available for Disney Park Pass selections. “


Just keep refreshing.  Either click around on different dates or keep clicking the date you want over and over.  After a few times it should show available.


----------



## RhodyKP

boxer said:


> Need help and/or advice:  We have an upcoming DVC stay from 11/4-11/14---BUT didn't purchase our AP's yet.  I'm assuming that we cannot book anything until we also have our AP's, correct?
> 
> 2nd Question--I really don't want to buy my AP's until I see how everything is going once reopened.  Am I going to put myself in a corner if we wait till closer to arrival time to get on the reservation system?


I'm not a passholder, but I believe you are correct as to your first question. As to your second question, I'm in a similar boat. I rented DVC points for a January trip for 10 of us. We hadn't planned on buying the tickets this soon, and I wanted to see how things go before making that additional large financial commitment, but I'm worried about getting shut out and my family hating me forever.


----------



## themommy

donp said:


> Hope it works out! I am wondering if my problem is that I am an AP, and have 1 day at Pop, followed by three days at AKL, and 1 day at Disney Springs Holiday Inn.  I can get the arrival day, and then the next four days, or the day after arrival and the departure day--just not all together???!!


Could be. Guess you’ll be making that long phone call as well. For the record, I’m an AP and my husband isn’t.  Not a clue if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## themommy

JETSDAD said:


> Just keep refreshing.  Either click around on different dates or keep clicking the date you want over and over.  After a few times it should show available.


I did that for hours. Didn’t do a thing. It’s weird how some people have no problem , some try tricky things that work for some and not others and then others can’t get anywhere


----------



## Akck

Raven01 said:


> I got through to ticketing - they will refund PH now, but not add days to tickets.  Another option is to wait until the trip and refund PH at guest services.  They said leadership is encouraging us to keep the PH for now.
> 
> I waited.  I will try to add days when tickets reopen.  She said attendance and park reservations look fine except the first week they are open.  Worst case is a refund at guest services will help pay for food During the trip.



I have a feeling they will open up park hopping depending on availability. If reservations don’t fill up for a particular day, you’ll be allowed entry into a second park. We have a trip with a son’s family and I’m having him keep the hoppers. We would love to spend time in a park and then go to Epicot for dinner and evening activities.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

To everyone with the 1-a-reservation and hopping around trying to see if it eventually works- I’m in the same boat and it has not done jack squat for me either I’m praying tomorrow does better.


----------



## sdieckhaus

Zeus'Headache said:


> To everyone with the 1-a-reservation and hopping around trying to see if it eventually works- I’m in the same boat and it has not done jack squat for me either I’m praying tomorrow does better.



I've been doing the same and following many of your posts/frustrations. Best of luck to you!


----------



## nursejackie

We are planning to visit twice next year (February and August).  I've booked February but the reservation won't link to the MDE yet, so yesterday I was in a blind panic thinking it will all be booked up, but when I look at the availability calendar today the only week that's nearly booked out is the first week.  Even Christmas week is fully available.  Maybe we've over-estimated how many people are actually trying to make park reservations?


----------



## AquaDame

nursejackie said:


> Maybe we've over-estimated how many people are actually trying to make park reservations?



If so that makes me feel further vexed at the web traffic problems today...


----------



## nursejackie

This is the link to the availability I've been checking our dates on.  I hope it's correct.  I'm going to ring Disney today to try and get my reservation linked.  It's frustrating because I was lucky enough to get a 10k bib for Princess marathon weekend, which I thought would be the biggest challenge, but I was wrong. 

https://www.disneyworld.co.uk/avail...ckets,resort,passholder&defaultSegment=resort


----------



## SamFaniam

nursejackie said:


> We are planning to visit twice next year (February and August).  I've booked February but the reservation won't link to the MDE yet, so yesterday I was in a blind panic thinking it will all be booked up, but when I look at the availability calendar today the only week that's nearly booked out is the first week.  Even Christmas week is fully available.  Maybe we've over-estimated how many people are actually trying to make park reservations?



I think that partly that first week looks booked out because DHS and Epcot aren’t open for the first few days. DHS appears to be fully booked for its first three opening days, but the other parks still show availability.  I wonder how many people that is, and if Disney has held back any slots for guest recovery situations.


----------



## Raven01

MMSM said:


> Was your PH for 2020 or 2021



PH bought from UT in 2020 for a 2020 trip. Current trip set for September 2020.


----------



## SoonipiLady

I have 3 different hotels for 5 nights. I purchased the 4 day ticket with the first reservation which is only one night, it lets me book for the day we arrive and the next day (the check out for our first stay).  I checked the availability calendar  and all parks are available for all days we are there.  I think the tickets are linkd only to that first reservation. Does anyone know how I link them with the other 2 hotel stays?

Editing to add:  all hotel/DVC reservations show up in my DME


----------



## donp

Amazing. Called RIGHT at 7–busy signal on any line I tried.


----------



## merry_nbright

Did they fix the AP issue yet??


----------



## donp

merry_nbright said:


> Did they fix the AP issue yet??


Not my AP issue


----------



## upbeatred

NOOOO!!!!


----------



## LMO429

I was able to do all of my onsite reservations last night (3) total and I have an AP. yesterday was torture im sending my best to everyone today who is still having issues.  For me last night my phone web browser worked and alot of logging out and in and clicking and re clicking dates.  I highly suggest everyone prints their reservations out once they are completed you just never know with disney


----------



## donp

I think that I am on hold with internet support. Initially, was on hearing the nice music in the background. Now, silence . . .  for 10 minutes, but seems to be still connected?? Anyone else have this issue and were still on? Afraid that I have been dumped into some limbo that will not end well.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Still not fixed on this end. Tried calling the help at exactly 7- got music until around 45 minutes in and now it’s practically silent(not sure if that’s a good sign or not). But I tried from my phone and now the lines are back to ‘sorry can’t answer right now please call back later.’


----------



## mrsap

My issue seems to be fixed today! Quick backstory, I have DVC room reservations and AP’s. I have 21 total days I can book park days for, however, it was only letting me book 14. As of this morning, I was able to book the other seven days! I was also able to make them on my iPhone! Good luck everyone, I hope your issues are resolved as well.


----------



## mcmry5

merry_nbright said:


> Did they fix the AP issue yet??


I was able to log on and finish making park reservations with my AP for our resort stays, which I couldn't do yesterday, so the AP issue I had is fixed!


----------



## merry_nbright

mcmry5 said:


> I was able to log on and finish making park reservations with my AP for our resort stays, which I couldn't do yesterday, so the AP issue I had is fixed!



Yay!!! Mine isn’t. I tried, but I’m still glad they’ve fixed yours and some others!


----------



## disneydreamin20

This may be off topic... but my BF has an AP (no hotel reservations) we have hoppers on our account seeing as hopping is no longer an option, Has Disney made an announcement on refunds? I have been on hold since 7am no music after 45 minutes... I know we have to wait until Friday but wanted to handle this beforehand.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

We’re APs, multiple room only resort stays, and once the system finally let me in we didn’t have any issues at all.  I was just playing around with it this AM and it’s working great on my end.  I guess from reading various posts around the DIS we should consider ourselves lucky.

I truly feel for those who are still having issues, good luck everyone.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

disneydreamin20 said:


> This may be off topic... but my BF has an AP (no hotel reservations) we have hoppers on our account seeing as hopping is no longer an option, Has Disney made an announcement on refunds? I have been on hold since 7am no music after 45 minutes... I know we have to wait until Friday but wanted to handle this beforehand.



If you haven’t already, check out Disney’s current AP update page - scroll to the bottom to see info on refund options:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


----------



## Leigh L

donp said:


> I think that I am on hold with internet support. Initially, was on hearing the nice music in the background. Now, silence . . .  for 10 minutes, but seems to be still connected?? Anyone else have this issue and were still on? Afraid that I have been dumped into some limbo that will not end well.


I had silence for at least an hour yesterday when calling about my resort reservation with the hotel being closed.. Many others reported this too, or the music coming and going


----------



## donp

Is anyone staying at a Disney Springs resort? I thought those were included.  They are linked in my MDE, and everyone is assigned, and we are AP. Maybe that is my issue?


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Still silent over here on the phone. AP problem still not fixed(which sucks) and still only have 1 day. Sigh. Guess we will try again tomorrow. So glad Disney can mess up some people, and then not even help them over the phone.


----------



## sdieckhaus

mrsap said:


> My issue seems to be fixed today! Quick backstory, I have DVC room reservations and AP’s. I have 21 total days I can book park days for, however, it was only letting me book 14. As of this morning, I was able to book the other seven days! I was also able to make them on the app! Good luck everyone, I hope your issues are resolved as well.



How were you able to make your reservations on the app? Where on the app?


----------



## mrsap

sdieckhaus said:


> How were you able to make your reservations on the app? Where on the app?



OMG I’m sorry - I meant my iPHONE!!!! Yesterday it said you had to make them through a computer! I was surprised I was able to use my iphone today. I’ll fix that


----------



## Cloudless Nights

merry_nbright said:


> Did they fix the AP issue yet??


They did for me - able to book all three trips (July, August, and December), a total of 20+ days last night. Was only able to do the first trip (July), yesterday morning, but checked again around 6pm, and was able to the other two without a problem.


----------



## BeachPrincess

donp said:


> Is anyone staying at a Disney Springs resort? I thought those were included.  They are linked in my MDE, and everyone is assigned, and we are AP. Maybe that is my issue?


Yes, I booked the Hilton last week for an October weekend.   It took 3 days for me to get it linked in MDE but once it was linked yesterday, I started trying to get reservations.  It took a couple of hours to get in but once I did, I had no issues at all getting park reservations for those 3 days.


----------



## sdieckhaus

I have been working on these park reservations for 10+ hours yesterday and today. I am not an AP (so this may not do much for those who are), but I wanted to share what finally worked for me in case it can help someone else. I am going for six days. If I booked my park reservations from the first day forward, I could book three days before it showed parks unavailable. If I booked from the last day backward, I could book four days. I wondered what would happen if I changed up the order. So, just a few minutes ago, I tried Day 1,6,2,5,3 and got stuck on Day 4. So then I tried Day 6,1,5,2,4,3 and was successful in booking all six. I have literally tried everything else using many different browsers, etc., and this is the only thing that worked for me. I hope it helps at least one other person. It's only a little after 8:00 am. where I am, but I'm going to go have a drink!!!


----------



## sdieckhaus

Also, in retrospect, I was always getting stuck every time after I booked Epcot (which was my Day 3). Seems odd, but I figured I would put it out there.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Gave up on the phone(it was getting us nowhere).


----------



## disneydreamin20

Finally got through(after 2hours)...I have to call ticket sales to see what they can do. The agent who I spoke with said hopper passes that are currently on your account can be used in one of two ways:
1. Use one day in 2020 and the other day by September 2021
2.Or convert them to one park a day passes and are day specific. So one park hopper pass would convert to one park date (makes no sense)

We have some non-expiring tickets from a WHILE ago so we are on the line with ticket services to see if we can do something with them.


----------



## pmaurer74

I still cannot get my second trip booked. I tried several devices. It is showing no parks available and I know that is not true.


----------



## Poohlie

Limit reached was issue all day until last night then it was all the parks greyed out. Stayed up super late refreshing dates in incognito mode and all the other stuff people recommended. Was hoping it would be fixed this am. Nope! On hold with the 800 # for the third time after the first two calls dropped. Have a DVC AP and AP voucher (I suspect the voucher is the root of my issues).  My DH & DD also have APs & vouchers attached to MDE so am afraid to reassign 3 at once.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

pmaurer74 said:


> I still cannot get my second trip booked. I tried several devices. It is showing no parks available and I know that is not true.


Seems like everyone else’s problems are being solved, but we still here And Disney is not helping one bit.


----------



## kevjen01

sdieckhaus said:


> Also, in retrospect, I was always getting stuck every time after I booked Epcot (which was my Day 3). Seems odd, but I figured I would put it out there.



Very Interesting point. I booked HS on my first day and Epcot on my second and have been stuck ever since. Took me forever to make those for our Sept. 2-7 trip. Now all I do is refresh and I get One or more parks are not available, so frustrating. All my friends on Disboards are incredible, I am keeping my sanity because of y'all.


----------



## mefordis

FredtheDuck said:


> Finally got through. Was told that I can’t modify a room only to include tickets. I would have to cancel and rebook. And I can’t do that until Wednesday. I’m room only from UT so that adds a whole other series of issues. The only other option is to wait to have tickets go back and sale and as we know — they still have no idea when that will be.
> For the record: this is the fourth differing answer I’ve gotten from Disney to the same question.



They said you can add tickets to room only Wednesday?  I thought they aren't selling new tickets.


----------



## HokieRaven5

mefordis said:


> They said you can add tickets to room only Wednesday?  I thought they aren't selling new tickets.



My understanding is if you have a room only for 2021 tickets will start to be sold to make packages tomorrow, tickets for 2021 for everyone else will go on sale Sunday. Tickets for 2020 are going on sale 'Soon'? (Someone can correct me on this)


----------



## disneygrandma

I'm wondering if either of the water parks, or both, have opening dates.  Thanks!


----------



## disneygrandma

Probably answered my own question.  According to the Disney website, there hasn't been a date determined yet.


----------



## FredtheDuck

Yeah... again, I’ve had four answers from Disney via chat or phone on this (this being when can I, as a room-only onsite guest, get tickets so that I can reserve my park days):

1) we’d get priority as room only because it’s assumed that if we are staying onsite, we intend to go to the parks. Not true. 
2) can reserve on the 28th... tbd. 
3) could modify room-only to add tickets yesterday... not true. 
4) can cancel and rebook as a package tomorrow by calling - also tbd.

Sigh.


----------



## SMRT-1

FredtheDuck said:


> Yeah... again, I’ve had four answers from Disney via chat or phone on this (this being when can I, as a room-only onsite guest, get tickets so that I can reserve my park days):
> 
> 1) we’d get priority as room only because it’s assumed that if we are staying onsite, we intend to go to the parks. Not true.
> 2) can reserve on the 28th... tbd.
> 3) could modify room-only to add tickets yesterday... not true.
> 4) can cancel and rebook as a package tomorrow by calling - also tbd.
> 
> Sigh.


According to the Disney website, and the emails I've gotten...

*June 22: *was only for people who already had *both* a room reservation *and* tickets to reserve Park Passes
*June 24:* people with room-only reservations with arrival dates in 2021 can call and convert their reservation to a package, and then reserve Park Passes.
*June 28:* package and ticket sales for arrival dates in 2021 and Park Pass reservations for anyone with tickets open to everyone .
Ticket sales for 2020 won't resume until "later this summer."


----------



## Ejw5

SMRT-1 said:


> According to the Disney website, and the emails I've gotten...
> 
> *June 22: *was only for people who already had *both* a room reservation *and* tickets to reserve Park Passes
> *June 24:* people with room-only reservations with arrival dates in 2021 can call and convert their reservation to a package, and then reserve Park Passes.
> *June 28:* package and ticket sales for arrival dates in 2021 and Park Pass reservations for anyone with tickets open to everyone .
> Ticket sales for 2020 won't resume until "later this summer."



My question is this: Do DVC rentals count as a room only? We rented points for a BWV studio for May 2021. Can I add tickets to that tomorrow?


----------



## Starwarsmom1112000

Anyone had any luck getting through to an IT cast member regarding the no park availability issue? I tried calling all day yesterday only to reach someone around 9:00 p.m. last night who said they had to close the phones early due to high volume and to call back this morning.  I started calling at 6:00 a.m. this morning and still can't get through.


----------



## DaveNan

Ejw5 said:


> My question is this: Do DVC rentals count as a room only? We rented points for a BWV studio for May 2021. Can I add tickets to that tomorrow?


That has been debated for awhile.  Early indication was the 28th, then most CM chats said the 24th, but not all.  You won't know till tomorrow.  Look online at 7 and get in the phone queue at 7.  Keep an eye on these boards.  I figure by 8 am tomorrow, we will know if it is the 24th or the 28th.


----------



## Ejw5

DaveNan said:


> That has been debated for awhile.  Early indication was the 28th, then most CM chats said the 24th, but not all.  You won't know till tomorrow.  Look online at 7 and get in the phone queue at 7.  Keep an eye on these boards.  I figure by 8 am tomorrow, we will know if it is the 24th or the 28th.


 
Thanks for the reply! This is our first time renting points so it’s all brand new to me! We usually book packages through Disney’s website.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

I swear either I'll have already posted this or someone else will have (totally losing my mind at the moment) but if you had a party booked during you stay and have managed to book a park reservation for that day already but not others, delete that days reservation ONLY and this should apparently open up availability in other days then book your "non-party" date last as the system is having issues with some people who had a party booked originally so ensure this is the last day you try to book. Fingers crossed this one works as well as the booking backwards like it did for some people


----------



## Robertfam08

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I swear either I'll have already posted this or someone else will have (totally losing my mind at the moment) but if you had a party booked during you stay and have managed to book a park reservation for that day already but not others, delete that days reservation ONLY and this should apparently open up availability in other days then book your "non-party" date last as the system is having issues with some people who had a party booked originally so ensure this is the last day you try to book. Fingers crossed this one works as well as the booking backwards like it did for some people


 
Some people were reporting this working for them last night. However, I tried it and not only did it not work for me, I ended up losing that day's reservation and never getting it back. Now instead of four booked days I only have three (and I should have six.)


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Robertfam08 said:


> Some people were reporting this working for them last night. However, I tried it and not only did it not work for me, I ended up losing that day's reservation and never getting it back. Now instead of four booked days I only have three (and I should have six.)


Oh no - it's a horrible risk you take isn't it. I realise it's each to their own and I've seen reports of it obviously not working that's why I'd never sort of say "100% it works, cancel everything" but I really hope you manage to get your other 3 back x


----------



## Robertfam08

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Oh no - it's a horrible risk you take isn't it. I realise it's each to their own and I've seen reports of it obviously not working that's why I'd never sort of say "100% it works, cancel everything" but I really hope you manage to get your other 3 back x



Exactly, it's a huge risk to delete anything at this point! And I knew that going in, but I was desperate for anything to work. Luckily I "risked" my least desired park, haha! I have hope that eventually everything will get worked out, but it's a bit maddening at the moment.


----------



## Starwarsmom1112000

Starwarsmom1112000 said:


> Anyone had any luck getting through to an IT cast member regarding the no park availability issue? I tried calling all day yesterday only to reach someone around 9:00 p.m. last night who said they had to close the phones early due to high volume and to call back this morning.  I started calling at 6:00 a.m. this morning and still can't get through.


I fixed my issue on my own.  I actually had booked a reservation with four people months ago and needed to add one more but wasn't sure if the fifth was going to make it so I booked a separate reservation for 5 people and was going to cancel one or the other when I knew more about the 5th person's plans.  Then...all went crazy and I couldn't make any changes so I had two active reservations.  I was able to go in and cancel the second reservation and cancel the one day park pass that I was able to make and then I started over and got everyday of our 5 day stay in August. Apparently, multiple tickets for the same person cause the reservation system to shut you down.  I'm happy now.


----------



## Candycane83

Anyone have the issue where none of the parks appear available but is? I can’t seem to get it no matter how much I refresh.


----------



## merry_nbright

Candycane83 said:


> Anyone have the issue where none of the parks appear available but is? I can’t seem to get it no matter how much I refresh.



Yeah, mine’s been like that all day. I think it’s another glitch they’re working on.


----------



## RhodyKP

sdieckhaus said:


> I have been working on these park reservations for 10+ hours yesterday and today. I am not an AP (so this may not do much for those who are), but I wanted to share what finally worked for me in case it can help someone else. I am going for six days. If I booked my park reservations from the first day forward, I could book three days before it showed parks unavailable. If I booked from the last day backward, I could book four days. I wondered what would happen if I changed up the order. So, just a few minutes ago, I tried Day 1,6,2,5,3 and got stuck on Day 4. So then I tried Day 6,1,5,2,4,3 and was successful in booking all six. I have literally tried everything else using many different browsers, etc., and this is the only thing that worked for me. I hope it helps at least one other person. It's only a little after 8:00 am. where I am, but I'm going to go have a drink!!!


Well since there are 720 permutations of those 6 numbers I'd say you got off easy. (Kidding! )


----------



## RhodyKP

Ejw5 said:


> My question is this: Do DVC rentals count as a room only? We rented points for a BWV studio for May 2021. Can I add tickets to that tomorrow?


I'm in a similar situation (DVC rental for January 2021) and I was told in a chat over the weekend that we would be part of the 6/24 group.


----------



## Candycane83

merry_nbright said:


> Yeah, mine’s been like that all day. I think it’s another glitch they’re working on.


Guess I’ll wait some more


----------



## mrd7896

mods--direct me to the place where this has been discussed as the boards are going crazy with all the updates.

anyone have success calling about adding/changing tickets for 2020 reservations? 
looking to add a ticket for one person in my reservation and unsure if i will even be able to but if there is a line i should call.
I'm probably going to have to go the 'room only to package' route since i don't think you can upgrade to a package if not everyone in the reservation has the same thing. But right now my boyfriend can get a refund for his third party ticket and i just need to know if they are even allowing tickets to be added yet.

i know individual ticket sales are not being offered till 'later this summer' but i didn't know if that was also the case for changing your hotel reservation to a package.

september trip--already made park reservations for half of us since we are staying on site


----------



## NotGrumpyButPrettyClose

Candycane83 said:


> Anyone have the issue where none of the parks appear available but is? I can’t seem to get it no matter how much I refresh.


Have you tried a browser cache refresh?  For Microsoft Edge that's Ctrl-F5, not just F5.  It worked for me last night.


----------



## disneyjr77

Does anyone know if they are limiting capacity at resorts?  I was wondering how it would work with people getting moved from closed resorts to open ones.


----------



## Candycane83

NotGrumpyButPrettyClose said:


> Have you tried a browser cache refresh?  For Microsoft Edge that's Ctrl-F5, not just F5.  It worked for me last night.


Thanks for the suggestion. I deleted browsing history this morning on Chrome this morning. Maybe I’ll try it on Microsoft edge later. This only started being an issue this morning though. I was able to make some reservations yesterday. But there was the AP glitch so I was hoping I could book the rest of my days today. Lol. Silly me, of course there would be another glitch!


----------



## ALDSMD

Has anyone tried switching parks?  Just realized I did 1 day wrong.


----------



## NotGrumpyButPrettyClose

Candycane83 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I deleted browsing history this morning on Chrome this morning. Maybe I’ll try it on Microsoft edge later. This only started being an issue this morning though. I was able to make some reservations yesterday. But there was the AP glitch so I was hoping I could book the rest of my days today. Lol. Silly me, of course there would be another glitch!


An internet search on "refresh browser cache" should yield instructions for other browsers.  Two years ago, I had to call WDW IT for help with Magic Bands disappearing from my account.  This was the temporary solution, until the scripts and objects could be corrected.


----------



## cagirl217

ALDSMD said:


> Has anyone tried switching parks?  Just realized I did 1 day wrong.



You have to cancel the wrong one then go back in and reserve the right one. I did the same thing.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

ALDSMD said:


> Has anyone tried switching parks?  Just realized I did 1 day wrong.


You just need to cancel then rebook. There's no "modify" option (yet)


----------



## R&RsMom

mrd7896 said:


> mods--direct me to the place where this has been discussed as the boards are going crazy with all the updates. anyone have success calling about adding/changing tickets for 2020 reservations? looking to add a ticket for one person in my reservation and unsure if i will even be able to but if there is a line i should call. I'm probably going to have to go the 'room only to package' route since i don't think you can upgrade to a package if not everyone in the reservation has the same thing. But right now my boyfriend can get a refund for his third party ticket and i just need to know if they are even allowing tickets to be added yet.
> i know individual ticket sales are not being offered till 'later this summer' but i didn't know if that was also the case for changing your hotel reservation to a package.
> september trip--already made park reservations for half of us since we are staying on site



Based on info from my TA, 2020 room-only people cannot get tickets right now or convert to package. We have 3 with tickets and 4 without For October trip. Yesterday, I made park ressies for 3 of us and am hoping we can get tickets later. Tomorrow is supposed to be for 2021 arrivals. I am interested to see if anyone arriving 2020 is successful in converting to package tomorrow.


----------



## mrd7896

R&RsMom said:


> Based on info from my TA, 2020 room-only people cannot get tickets right now or convert to package. We have 3 with tickets and 4 without For October trip. Yesterday, I made park ressies for 3 of us and am hoping we can get tickets later. Tomorrow is supposed to be for 2021 arrivals. I am interested to see if anyone arriving 2020 is successful in converting to package tomorrow.



i have a friend that is a disney BDM and he told me i have a 50-50 chance of being able to upgrade from resort only to package tomorrow. just was curious if anyone got a kind CM in the past two days that has said anything along those lines!


----------



## NotGrumpyButPrettyClose

Candycane83 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I deleted browsing history this morning on Chrome this morning. Maybe I’ll try it on Microsoft edge later. This only started being an issue this morning though. I was able to make some reservations yesterday. But there was the AP glitch so I was hoping I could book the rest of my days today. Lol. Silly me, of course there would be another glitch!





NotGrumpyButPrettyClose said:


> An internet search on "refresh browser cache" should yield instructions for other browsers.  Two years ago, I had to call WDW IT for help with Magic Bands disappearing from my account.  This was the temporary solution, until the scripts and objects could be corrected.


I did the Ctrl-F5 on the page with "No Parks Available."  The reloaded page allowed me to choose a park.


----------



## SamFaniam

Ejw5 said:


> My question is this: Do DVC rentals count as a room only? We rented points for a BWV studio for May 2021. Can I add tickets to that tomorrow?



this is most likely a situation where you will have to work with your owner, if you rented directly, or with the broker that you rented your points from. I would find it unlikely that Disney will just add tickets to your reservation, because it’s DVC on a points basis rather than a cash basis. The language doesn’t seem to indicate that they will be selling standalone tickets for 2021 this week.


----------



## Grnl706

I feel like this is a very silly question but I'm struggling to find an answer since it seems like 2021 people can call in tomorrow for hotels. 

I have a room only reservation I made back in March for my June 2021 trip. It was a room only and I guess it was at 2020's rack rate? I already have tickets. Are packages cheaper or something? Or is this not something that fits my situation since I already have tickets? I'm trying to figure out if I should be calling to change my room into something else tomorrow. The price I have right now is HIGHHHHH and my hope was to keep working it down.


----------



## dachsie

Zeus'Headache said:


> Seems like everyone else’s problems are being solved, but we still here And Disney is not helping one bit.


Have your tried clearing your cache and restarting your computer?  Maybe Disney is reading something there that is stopping you.  Its worth a try


----------



## dachsie

Grnl706 said:


> I feel like this is a very silly question but I'm struggling to find an answer since it seems like 2021 people can call in tomorrow for hotels.
> 
> I have a room only reservation I made back in March for my June 2021 trip. It was a room only and I guess it was at 2020's rack rate? I already have tickets. Are packages cheaper or something? Or is this not something that fits my situation since I already have tickets? I'm trying to figure out if I should be calling to change my room into something else tomorrow. The price I have right now is HIGHHHHH and my hope was to keep working it down.


I would call just to see if you cn get a better price.  If you cant, you can keep what you have


----------



## Lumpy1106

dachsie said:


> Have your tried clearing your cache and restarting your computer?  Maybe Disney is reading something there that is stopping you.  Its worth a try


Opening in an incognito browser would do the same thing.  In Chrome, just click on the 3 dots on the upper right corner.  If you have a reservation, valid tickets, and it's all linked in MDE, you should be good to go.


----------



## lanejudy

Grnl706 said:


> I feel like this is a very silly question but I'm struggling to find an answer since it seems like 2021 people can call in tomorrow for hotels.
> 
> I have a room only reservation I made back in March for my June 2021 trip. It was a room only and I guess it was at 2020's rack rate? I already have tickets. Are packages cheaper or something? Or is this not something that fits my situation since I already have tickets? I'm trying to figure out if I should be calling to change my room into something else tomorrow. The price I have right now is HIGHHHHH and my hope was to keep working it down.


Making the resort reservation a package will add tickets.  I don't believe they will be adding any discounts at this time - no discounts for 2021 were ever released.  If offered at all for next year, I wouldn't expect to see them until fall.  If you already have tickets for you dates you do not want to convert to a package which would leave you with 2 sets of tickets.


----------



## dachsie

Lumpy1106 said:


> Opening in an incognito browser would do the same thing.  In Chrome, just click on the 3 dots on the upper right corner.  If you have a reservation, valid tickets, and it's all linked in MDE, you should be good to go.


I have no idea how you would do that.  LOL


----------



## Zeus'Headache

dachsie said:


> Have your tried clearing your cache and restarting your computer?  Maybe Disney is reading something there that is stopping you.  Its worth a try





Lumpy1106 said:


> Opening in an incognito browser would do the same thing.  In Chrome, just click on the 3 dots on the upper right corner.  If you have a reservation, valid tickets, and it's all linked in MDE, you should be good to go.


Yup, and yup. I’m telling y’all, I’ve tried *literally* everything. And still nothing. And Disney phone has been 0 help. So I’m just sitting pretty till Friday rolls around and hope everything gets sorted out


----------



## pmaurer74

Zeus'Headache said:


> Yup, and yup. I’m telling y’all, I’ve tried *literally* everything. And still nothing. And Disney phone has been 0 help. So I’m just sitting pretty till Friday rolls around and hope everything gets sorted out


I have tried everything as well.


----------



## osufeth24

ridiculous I cant chat, and everytime I try to call still getting circuits are busy.


----------



## ALDSMD

cagirl217 said:


> You have to cancel the wrong one then go back in and reserve the right one. I did the same thing.





tinkerbell1991 said:


> You just need to cancel then rebook. There's no "modify" option (yet)


Thank you!!  I was very nervous canceling, but it was very easy.


----------



## Lindersj

After the ordeal yesterday, anyone else check their plans today to make sure the park reservations are still there? I have. Twice.


----------



## Leigh L

Lindersj said:


> After the ordeal yesterday, anyone else check their plans today to make sure the park reservations are still there? I have. Twice.


Yep, a couple of times (esp since I've had a few resort changes - two stays with neither resort opening in the near future).

All park reservations stayed even with changes. (I did take screenshots yesterday though after making them...just in case!)


----------



## donp

Finally got through today after three hour hold. They could not help—said they were going to escalate it to higher powers.


----------



## winnieofpooh

Starwarsmom1112000 said:


> Anyone had any luck getting through to an IT cast member regarding the no park availability issue? I tried calling all day yesterday only to reach someone around 9:00 p.m. last night who said they had to close the phones early due to high volume and to call back this morning.  I started calling at 6:00 a.m. this morning and still can't get through.



My mother in law just got it to work. She called on two different phones until she got through and just waited on hold on both until someone picked up. She thankfully was able to solve our issue and book the rest of their days for them!


----------



## merry_nbright

I just called and got through right away. I’m on hold, but had no busy signal or anything like that. Just in case anyone needs to call, it’s open now! Time to sit on hold for a couple hours.


----------



## Robertfam08

For those who are getting little help (and who have tried everything!) I think it really depends on the CM you get when you call. The first call I made today was ZERO help. The second CM fixed the issue in five minutes. The line I called that actually got me somewhere was (800) 848-6413. I waited seven hours total today between the two calls.


----------



## MMSM

merry_nbright said:


> I just called and got through right away. I’m on hold, but had no busy signal or anything like that. Just in case anyone needs to call, it’s open now! Time to sit on hold for a couple hours.


Did you call 1-407-939-4357 I keep getting busy


----------



## Zeus'Headache

donp said:


> Finally got through today after three hour hold. They could not help—said they were going to escalate it to higher powers.


How much higher can we go? Reanimating Walt Disney himself? I feel like they are aware of the problem of 1 a day, but have done absolutely nothing to help, for the most part.


----------



## donp

Zeus'Headache said:


> How much higher can we go? Reanimating Walt Disney himself? I feel like they are aware of the problem of 1 a day, but have done absolutely nothing to help, for the most part.


Ha! Yes


----------



## donp

Zeus'Headache said:


> Yup, and yup. I’m telling y’all, I’ve tried *literally* everything. And still nothing. And Disney phone has been 0 help. So I’m just sitting pretty till Friday rolls around and hope everything gets sorted out


Is your trip only three days? you may have trouble if you are passholder booking more than that from what I can tell . . .


----------



## Doingitagain

I recommended using Incognito mode for Chrome and InPrivate for Edge. Right Click on the Chrome/Edge symbol on your taskbar and you will see the option to open a new Incognito/InPrivate window.  You log in there and functions like normal, except no cookies and history.


----------



## dachsie

So I have a one night reservation at ASMu that I had to get because there was no availability at GDT the nite I arrive, I know I need to change it and am hoping I can just get GDT now with the cancellations.  But I can’t get thru on the phones - all circuits busy message.  I also have PHs that I want to hang on to for now in case they allow it in Dec. Main concern is the hotel. Should I keep trying or just wait until all the craziness of park reservations is over?  I don’t want to lose a chance to get in GDT that night


----------



## SMRT-1

dachsie said:


> So I have a one night reservation at ASMu that I had to get because there was no availability at GDT the nite I arrive, I know I need to change it and am hoping I can just get GDT now with the cancellations.  But I can’t get thru on the phones - all circuits busy message.  I also have PHs that I want to hang on to for now in case they allow it in Dec. Main concern is the hotel. Should I keep trying or just wait until all the craziness of park reservations is over?  I don’t want to lose a chance to get in GDT that night


"My Plans" on the website now shows a "Change Reservation" button next to my December Pop reservation, and clicking it gives me the option to select a new resort, so you might to see if you have the same, and give that a try.


----------



## frannn

If you were having trouble booking your park reservations previously due to multiple tickets and APs, GO NOW,  It appears to be fixed. Good luck to all!


----------



## RhodyKP

osufeth24 said:


> ridiculous I cant chat, and everytime I try to call still getting circuits are busy.


It took me almost four hours to connect on chat today. But very glad I hung in there because I needed a ton of help linking reservations and sorting out my Friends and Family list. I know I'm preaching to the choir but the fact that such a conglomerate has such truly awful IT never ceases to amaze me! But the CM on the chat was wonderful, thank goodness.


----------



## ClapYourHands

ReginaMBK said:


> Yes, I know. I'm thinking forward to Wednesday - we don't have hotel yet but three of us are APs and could book 3 days regardless of that fact. Can we add our non-APs to that reservation?





lanejudy said:


> Sorry, I corrected my post but you must have quoted it first -- it's Fri. 6/26 for AP holders.  And no, the non-AP holders will not be eligible for a parks reservation until 6/28.



Are we sure AP holders won’t be able to get friends in? If it’s a reuse of the FP system, we’ve seen people with the 60-day window be able to book FP for their group that includes people who, on their own, are only eligible at 30 days. I think it’s worth trying, anyway. The worst that happens is you’ll get a “not so fast” message.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Hey y’all guess what? Some ~Disney Magic~ happened last night and the site has updated! We were able to get all of our park passes for our trip! Boy am I excited. It was a fun journey with y’all and I hope if anyone else has problems they are solved soon. Now I don’t have to get up at 7am for another annoying call. Good luck everyone!


----------



## pmaurer74

I just got mine too. It is fixed!


----------



## michellej47

Two questions....

What is everyone's speculation on the return of park hoppers?? I'm trying to decide if I want to go ahead and modify my reservation. I just played around and I can move from Pop with 6 day PH to CBR with 6 day base tickets for only a $100 difference. My trip isn't until November (Thanksgiving). Right now I have 1 day at Epcot, 1 at AK, 2 full days at MK, and 1 1/2 at HS (the half day is our arrival day). Wondering if I even need PH at this point.

Second, if I do decide to modify, will I lose my park reservations i already made??


----------



## brewhome

michellej47 said:


> Two questions....
> 
> What is everyone's speculation on the return of park hoppers?? I'm trying to decide if I want to go ahead and modify my reservation. I just played around and I can move from Pop with 6 day PH to CBR with 6 day base tickets for only a $100 difference. My trip isn't until November (Thanksgiving). Right now I have 1 day at Epcot, 1 at AK, 2 full days at MK, and 1 1/2 at HS (the half day is our arrival day). Wondering if I even need PH at this point.
> 
> Second, if I do decide to modify, will I lose my park reservations i already made??



I called and modified my October ASMo reservation to Pop since ASMo will be closed, and the rep assured me my park pass reservations would remain.  They do still show up in MDE.  I think as long as you have a resort reservation on the day of your park passes, you should be good.

I’ve got trips in October and November and my traveling partners are keeping their hoppers for now (I have an AP) in the hopes that hopping will come back later this year.  I think Disney will figure out a way to do it if they can, as many people hop to and from Epcot for the festivals, which have to be good money makers for them.  I’d recommend keeping the hoppers and then getting a refund closer to your trip if it’s still not allowed.


----------



## Jacq7414

Can we call today to add tickets to our 2021 reservations


----------



## Jothmas

michellej47 said:


> Two questions....
> 
> What is everyone's speculation on the return of park hoppers?? I'm trying to decide if I want to go ahead and modify my reservation. I just played around and I can move from Pop with 6 day PH to CBR with 6 day base tickets for only a $100 difference. My trip isn't until November (Thanksgiving). Right now I have 1 day at Epcot, 1 at AK, 2 full days at MK, and 1 1/2 at HS (the half day is our arrival day). Wondering if I even need PH at this point.
> 
> Second, if I do decide to modify, will I lose my park reservations i already made??


Unless you need the cash, it probably makes sense to hold on to everything one has until the last minute, to see what will happen in the future.


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

Yay! Finally got all 3 of my trips booked!!!


----------



## merry_nbright

I was able to get through to IT at about 2 hours into my hold time and they fixed the glitch on my account! I have all the days I wanted and no more grey screen!


----------



## merry_nbright

MMSM said:


> Did you call 1-407-939-4357 I keep getting busy



This is the number I called!


----------



## Ejw5

Has anyone with a 2021 DVC rental been able to add tickets today? They told me I had to wait until the 28th, but my owner said DVC said the 24th.


----------



## dachsie

SMRT-1 said:


> "My Plans" on the website now shows a "Change Reservation" button next to my December Pop reservation, and clicking it gives me the option to select a new resort, so you might to see if you have the same, and give that a try.


ok - I looked at that and it showed me the same resort I need to change from.  So I may just need to call in.  I would rather tack the day on to my GDT reservation rather than change rooms again.  Or keep the one I have if it will be open - its paid in full


----------



## Jacq7414

Is anyone trying to make a 2021 reservation and able to check out?


----------



## Isabelle12345

Jacq7414 said:


> Is anyone trying to make a 2021 reservation and able to check out?


Can't check out for the moment... on another thread, someone said 8:30?
I guess we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Ejw5

RhodyKP said:


> I'm in a similar situation (DVC rental for January 2021) and I was told in a chat over the weekend that we would be part of the 6/24 group.


Any luck? I was just told that I would have to wait until the 28th


----------



## keishashadow

ClapYourHands said:


> Are we sure AP holders won’t be able to get friends in? If it’s a reuse of the FP system, we’ve seen people with the 60-day window be able to book FP for their group that includes people who, on their own, are only eligible at 30 days. I think it’s worth trying, anyway. The worst that happens is you’ll get a “not so fast” message.



Not so fast, repeatedly were the results i’ve Received when attempting to include ticketless DS to our DVC park res in Sept since day one


----------



## Jacq7414

Isabelle12345 said:


> Can't check out for the moment... on another thread, someone said 8:30?
> I guess we'll have to wait and see!


I was able to get through. Now I just need to add tickets to my other basic packages but can’t be on hold for hours right now


----------



## Disneyhanna

I made my package reservation online for 2021 successfully! Now I am stuck in a sign-in loop when trying to make Park reservations.

Edit: Was able to make reservations on my laptop, for whatever reason it didn't work on my phone.


----------



## Candycane83

So I have made my park passes for December and March. (Finally!) I have room reservations and tickets separately... how does it know which ticket are you using for which trip? I have a set of 7 day tickets that I would like to add a day to but calling seems impossible right now, just keep getting a busy signal (I may try the 1800 number listed above today). Can I just add a day when I get to the parks or later on? The thing is they are also Canadian promo tickets. I’m not sure what sort of price difference would they make me pay right now if I add a day via phone. Does anyone know? Tia!


----------



## Isabelle12345

I was also able to do my 2021 reservations, including park pass reservations!
I was very easy - much smoother than the 2020 packages last year!


----------



## Isabelle12345

I was also surprised to see I could choose complimentary magic bands... Do you think if we put the order it now, we will be able to keep them? (I heard they were stopping free MagicBands starting 2021...)


----------



## sherlockmiles

This is probably the only change I'm excited about:



As someone who always buys the photo package, its frustrating to wait for the the photographers to take a set of pictures - and then take them all over again with guest phones.......or every phone of everyone in the party......


----------



## pangyal

Word of warning to anyone trying to do anything on the website right now- looks like more “magical enhancements” are happening, so things are glitchy.

The highlight for me so far today is seeing how their placeholder icons are showing all over the page. I guess you’re supposed to drink martinis at DHS and burn one out on your resort day? Epcot has a trumpet icon, MK is an electric guitar and AK is a fork and knife, presumably for snacking on the animals.


----------



## ClapYourHands

keishashadow said:


> Not so fast, repeatedly were the results i’ve Received when attempting to include ticketless DS to our DVC park res in Sept since day one


You’ll always get that if someone doesn’t have a ticket. The same was true with FP. Could never make one for someone without a ticket, but you could make FP for someone with an offsite stay whose FP window was not yet open.

I have no idea if it will work or not, but since park reservations seem to be a re-use if the FP system, it’s worth checking to see if any of the loopholes carryover.


----------



## chad_1138

Isabelle12345 said:


> I was also surprised to see I could choose complimentary magic bands... Do you think if we put the order it now, we will be able to keep them? (I heard they were stopping free MagicBands starting 2021...)


We went ahead and placed our order for MagicBands.  The order went through and got the email showing $0.00.  Hoping that we got in under the wire and will get them free.


----------



## lanejudy

ClapYourHands said:


> Are we sure AP holders won’t be able to get friends in?


I don't think we are *SURE* of anything at the moment - only what has been tried.  And I know folks who have onsite reservations were NOT able to include anybody without an onsite reservation as of yet.  So extrapolating from that - APs without onsite reservations can book Friday, but I doubt they can include a "regular" ticket-holder who doesn't have an onsite reservation.  But yeah, it's worth a try.


----------



## osufeth24

I guess we won't know for sure til they open, but do you think the parks will end up letting people wearing gaiters in?

I know the verbiage says must be secured by ear loops or tied, but I saw people at Disney Springs with them


----------



## Ejw5

osufeth24 said:


> I guess we won't know for sure til they open, but do you think the parks will end up letting people wearing gaiters in?
> 
> I know the verbiage says must be secured by ear loops or tied, but I saw people at Disney Springs with them


I also wanted to know that. My husband wears them for work because he works outside and deals with allergies. He says they are way more comfortable than masks and just as effective.


----------



## osufeth24

Ejw5 said:


> I also wanted to know that. My husband wears them for work because he works outside and deals with allergies. He says they are way more comfortable than masks and just as effective.


 
they are, I wear the mission gaiter when going to universal and it's so much more tolerable than masks.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Hi all, I was gone from the thread for 10 days and missed nearly 100 pages.  Hope everyone is doing well.  I was able to log in this morning and book a January package as well as reserve parks for our trip.  Looking forward to a second attempt at our second WDW trip.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Was able to make my August 2021 room only reservation (already had tickets) and book my 5 park reservations (with total intent to cancel if Disney’s current restrictions are still in place). Took about 20 minutes total.


----------



## pucknasty

We had luck on our park reservations Monday morning after fighting the system for an hour and half. We had a family suite at ASMu and we were forced to change to AoA. They would not refund our hoppers until we changed resorts and we had to pay the difference for the resort change. I'm glad it's all figured out though!


----------



## dipastor

mickeystoontown said:


> I was able to modify my reservation this morning to add a day to our nine day tickets. I was also able to change someone's park hopper to a base and add an extra day to it as well.


I'm trying to do this but I booked with a Disney travel agent.  Did you call directly and add a day?  I have 5 day park hoppers and made a mistake.. we will be there 6 days.  Need to add a day to hopper.


----------



## lanejudy

dipastor said:


> I'm trying to do this but I booked with a Disney travel agent.  Did you call directly and add a day?  I have 5 day park hoppers and made a mistake.. we will be there 6 days.  Need to add a day to hopper.


If you booked through a TA, it must go through the TA.  WDW won't help with your reservation.  Lots of folks really frustrated by this on the Resorts forum.

If you bought your tickets separately, you may be able to get assistance.  When is your trip?  The hold times to get through by phone are incredible this week, so if it isn't urgent I'd wait a bit.


----------



## dipastor

lanejudy said:


> If you booked through a TA, it must go through the TA.  WDW won't help with your reservation.  Lots of folks really frustrated by this on the Resorts forum.
> 
> If you bought your tickets separately, you may be able to get assistance.  When is your trip?  The hold times to get through by phone are incredible this week, so if it isn't urgent I'd wait a bit.


Thanks for your reply.  I booked the whole package through a TA.  I guess I'll have to ask her to do it.  Eeks.  Feel bad because these TA's don't get paid until trip goes through and I've already had to cancel one trip.  I'll be sending her a nice gift card!


----------



## ilanakan

Does anyone know what the issue is with Coronado Springs?  We want to change our CRS bookings for Sep 20 to Sep 21.  I wanted to check out pricing, but it looks like the resort is not open for booking, even for September 21.  Does that sound right? Why aren't they open for reservations for as far a date as September 21?  There are a few other resorts with same issue too (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Copper creek).


----------



## ClapYourHands

ilanakan said:


> Does anyone know what the issue is with Coronado Springs?  We want to change our CRS bookings for Sep 20 to Sep 21.  I wanted to check out pricing, but it looks like the resort is not open for booking, even for September 21.  Does that sound right? Why aren't they open for reservations for as far a date as September 21?  There are a few other resorts with same issue too (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Copper creek).


NBA will be there.

If the deal goes through, the players and staff will be in a “bubble” there through October.


----------



## yankeesfan123

ClapYourHands said:


> NBA will be there.
> 
> If the deal goes through, the players and staff will be in a “bubble” there through October.


I think the poster meant in 2021.. hence Sept 21


----------



## ilanakan

ClapYourHands said:


> NBA will be there.
> 
> If the deal goes through, the players and staff will be in a “bubble” there through October.


At the moment our package is for Sep 2020.  That's when NBA will be there.  We want to move our visit (from Australia) to Sep 2021 (hopefully by then borders will be open).  And for Sep 2021 the resort seems to not be taking reservations.


----------



## dachsie

Not sure if this is correct place to put this, but I know if will impact travel and has been discussed before.  But anyone from Tri-sate who goes to Florida (If Florida allows it eventually) will now have a 14 day quarantine when you get back home per Governors of NY, NJ and, CT


----------



## yankeesfan123

dachsie said:


> Not sure if this is correct place to put this, but I know if will impact travel and has been discussed before.  But anyone from Tri-sate who goes to Florida (If Florida allows it eventually) will now have a 14 day quarantine when you get back home per Governors of NY, NJ and, CT


Also, don’t forget private employers sometimes have rules on this, too. My employer has had a 14 day quarantine in effect for anyone traveling out of the state since late February. 

But yea... oof. Hope this doesn’t effect too many people on this board.


----------



## MulanMom

ilanakan said:


> At the moment our package is for Sep 2020.  That's when NBA will be there.  We want to move our visit (from Australia) to Sep 2021 (hopefully by then borders will be open).  And for Sep 2021 the resort seems to not be taking reservations.



If your reservation goes beyond 9/26/21, that may be the reason for the reservation not showing.


----------



## ilanakan

MulanMom said:


> If your reservation goes beyond 9/26/21, that may be the reason for the reservation not showing.


Nope.  All ends way before the 26th.  Dates show up for other resorts, just not Coronado, Animal Kingdom, Copper creek and a couple more.


----------



## ClapYourHands

dachsie said:


> Not sure if this is correct place to put this, but I know if will impact travel and has been discussed before.  But anyone from Tri-sate who goes to Florida (If Florida allows it eventually) will now have a 14 day quarantine when you get back home per Governors of NY, NJ and, CT


Arrrrghhhhhh!!!!!!!  This kills my August trip!

We just can’t catch a break one way or the other!


----------



## js158900

We have a DVC points rental and two of us have APs and the other two don’t have tickets for a December trip. We were also planning on going in Oct for a wedding but it was cancelled. Since the wedding was cancelled our friends have tickets that they are not going to use. Does anyone know if we are able to change the names and dates on the tickets so the couple going in December can use them?


----------



## SMRT-1

Just booked 10 days at the Swan for May 2021 (through Disney) and got a confirmation email, but neither the tickets nor the hotel reservation shows up in "My Plans." Only our December 2020 tickets and hotel show up, so if I try to book Park Passes for May, it tells me I've reached my Park Pass limit. How long does it usually take? Is it possible the system is just lagging behind due to demand today?


----------



## DaveNan

SMRT-1 said:


> Just booked 10 days at the Swan for May 2021 (through Disney) and got a confirmation email, but neither the tickets nor the hotel reservation shows up in "My Plans." Only our December 2020 tickets and hotel show up, so if I try to book Park Passes for May, it tells me I've reached my Park Pass limit. How long does it usually take? Is it possible the system is just lagging behind due to demand today?


I think you need the "Disney" confirmation number associated with the reservations and you need to manually link them into "My Plans".  The Swan should be able to provide that number to you.


----------



## Marthasor

ilanakan said:


> Does anyone know what the issue is with Coronado Springs?  We want to change our CRS bookings for Sep 20 to Sep 21.  I wanted to check out pricing, but it looks like the resort is not open for booking, even for September 21.  Does that sound right? Why aren't they open for reservations for as far a date as September 21?  There are a few other resorts with same issue too (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Copper creek).



That's odd.  CSR is definitely on the list of resorts that are able to be booked for 2021:

Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary Resort* 
Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge*
Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge*
Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas – Jambo House*
Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas – Kidani Village*
Disney’s Art of Animation Resort 
Disney’s Beach Club Villas*
Disney’s BoardWalk Inn
Disney’s BoardWalk Villas*
Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort
Disney’s Contemporary Resort 
Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort
Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground 
Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
Disney’s Old Key West Resort
Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort
Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows*
Disney’s Pop Century Resort 
Disney’s Riviera Resort*
Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa*
Disney’s Yacht & Beach Club Resorts 
The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*



SMRT-1 said:


> Just booked 10 days at the Swan for May 2021 (through Disney) and got a confirmation email, but neither the tickets nor the hotel reservation shows up in "My Plans." Only our December 2020 tickets and hotel show up, so if I try to book Park Passes for May, it tells me I've reached my Park Pass limit. How long does it usually take? Is it possible the system is just lagging behind due to demand today?



Did you book through WDW or directly through Marriott?  If you have the reservation number, trying manually linking it in MDE.  I just made a Feb. 2021 reservation for the Swan directly through Marriott a few days ago and it took 24 hours for me to be able to link it.  Once linked, I was able to make my park reservations.


----------



## Randy Miller

ClapYourHands said:


> NBA will be there.
> 
> If the deal goes through, the players and staff will be in a “bubble” there through October.


Im starting to hear rumblings that players are dropping out (due to the crazy high co-vid numbers) ...I’m wondering if that means YC, CSR and GF WILL become available?  Cause, lol, I don’t want to “switch” if it would be opening!


----------



## ClapYourHands

Okay, not panicking yet. In preliminary reports before the announcement was made, there was the possibility of a provision to avoid quarantine by testing negative.  You can shove a q-tip up to my brain if it means I can go on my non-refundable NC trip in July, and my Orlando trip in August.

I will have to follow the developments closely


----------



## lanejudy

ilanakan said:


> Does anyone know what the issue is with Coronado Springs?  We want to change our CRS bookings for Sep 20 to Sep 21.  I wanted to check out pricing, but it looks like the resort is not open for booking, even for September 21.  Does that sound right? Why aren't they open for reservations for as far a date as September 21?  There are a few other resorts with same issue too (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Copper creek).


I don't think any resort is open for booking in 2020.  You will have to call to modify a current reservation.


----------



## Joseph Vogt

osufeth24 said:


> I guess we won't know for sure til they open, but do you think the parks will end up letting people wearing gaiters in?
> 
> I know the verbiage says must be secured by ear loops or tied, but I saw people at Disney Springs with them


I called on that and they confirmed that it will be considered a face covering.  The ties and loops were suggestions but anything that covers your mouth and nose that is not a full head mask will be accepted.


----------



## SMRT-1

DaveNan said:


> I think you need the "Disney" confirmation number associated with the reservations and you need to manually link them into "My Plans".  The Swan should be able to provide that number to you.





Marthasor said:


> Did you book through WDW or directly through Marriott?  If you have the reservation number, trying manually linking it in MDE.  I just made a Feb. 2021 reservation for the Swan directly through Marriott a few days ago and it took 24 hours for me to be able to link it.  Once linked, I was able to make my park reservations.



I've booked the Swan for previous trips directly through Starwood (before Marriott) and Costco, so I'm aware of the manual process and delays involved with linking Swalphin reservations in MDE. However, I booked this trip through Disney, so I was assuming that they would handle the linking. Given my past experience staying at the Swan, I would normally just wait a few days to see if the room reservation synced up, but my park tickets don't show up either, and that should be unrelated to Swan room linking, so that makes me wonder if something's amiss.


----------



## Leigh L

ClapYourHands said:


> Okay, not panicking yet. In preliminary reports before the announcement was made, there was the possibility of a provision to avoid quarantine by testing negative.  You can shove a q-tip up to my brain if it means I can go on my non-refundable NC trip in July, and my Orlando trip in August.
> 
> I will have to follow the developments closely


Keeping fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## yankeesfan123

MLS announced their schedule today (not that it really means much.. anything can change).


----------



## ClapYourHands

I’m a nurse. I worked on a COVID19 floor during our surge. It was bad. No one wants to go through that again. I know I’m a bit of a killjoy on some of the mask threads, but having personally seen people die from it, I’m not going to skirt regulations. In addition to my hospital taking a dim view on breaking quarantine, I think the Board of Nursing might have something to say about it, too, and they don’t play. I love Disney, but I need my nursing license.

The good thing is that our government up here will continue to monitor the situation, and add or remove states as their community transmissions rise and fall. There’s still a chance I can go if Florida can get their numbers under control in the next few weeks. Fingers crossed everyone takes transmission prevention measures seriously!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

ClapYourHands said:


> I’m a nurse. I worked on a COVID19 floor during our surge. It was bad. No one wants to go through that again. I know I’m a bit of a killjoy on some of the mask threads, but having personally seen people die from it, I’m not going to skirt regulations. In addition to my hospital taking a dim view on breaking quarantine, I think the Board of Nursing might have something to say about it, too, and they don’t play. I love Disney, but I need my nursing license.
> 
> The good thing is that our government up here will continue to monitor the situation, and add or remove states as their community transmissions rise and fall. There’s still a chance I can go if Florida can get their numbers under control in the next few weeks. Fingers crossed everyone takes transmission prevention measures seriously!



I don't know where you are from, but as a New Yorker who lived through field hospitals in our parks, thank you.


----------



## Summer2018

ClapYourHands said:


> I’m a nurse. I worked on a COVID19 floor during our surge. It was bad. No one wants to go through that again. I know I’m a bit of a killjoy on some of the mask threads, but having personally seen people die from it, I’m not going to skirt regulations. In addition to my hospital taking a dim view on breaking quarantine, I think the Board of Nursing might have something to say about it, too, and they don’t play. I love Disney, but I need my nursing license.
> 
> The good thing is that our government up here will continue to monitor the situation, and add or remove states as their community transmissions rise and fall. There’s still a chance I can go if Florida can get their numbers under control in the next few weeks. Fingers crossed everyone takes transmission prevention measures seriously!


You are a hero.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Chrisvee

ClapYourHands said:


> I’m a nurse. I worked on a COVID19 floor during our surge. It was bad. No one wants to go through that again. I know I’m a bit of a killjoy on some of the mask threads, but having personally seen people die from it, I’m not going to skirt regulations.



Thank you for your service from a grateful neighbor in PA.


----------



## dachsie

Well, I got thru to Disney finally to change my All-Star Music reservation.  The good news is, I got to go to GDT and did not have to pay anything extra.  So that was nice to be able to keep the same price and go to the same resort as the rest of my trip.  I was expecting to have to pay the new resort's pricing.  Now hopefully they will keep me in the same room.


----------



## IluvMGM

I just got the email asking if I was still planning on coming. Before I opened the emails my heart jumped, I thought "oh, what now?" The stress the past few days with trying to call to get a new resort and making park reservations has taken it's toll. LOL


----------



## Jacq7414

I am booked for WL for May 2021 as a basic package. I can’t get through at all on the phone line to add my tickets. Can I just cancel that and book it online? I’m thinking I’d have to book CCV regardless because WL is not available to book.


----------



## figment5

IluvMGM said:


> I just got the email asking if I was still planning on coming. Before I opened the emails my heart jumped, I thought "oh, what now?" The stress the past few days with trying to call to get a new resort and making park reservations has taken it's toll. LOL


I did too, and it mentioned that only DVC and FW would be open during my stay and to confirm I am still coming by July 1st. I went through and confirmed and it said I would be contacted about modifying if my resort isn’t open. I’m at Pop July 19th-30th. I thought Pop was open then. Is this email a mistake. Why does it only mention DVC and FW?


----------



## Nightmarefandom

figment5 said:


> I did too, and it mentioned that only DVC and FW would be open during my stay and to confirm I am still coming by July 1st. I went through and confirmed and it said I would be contacted about modifying if my resort isn’t open. I’m at Pop July 19th-30th. I thought Pop was open then. Is this email a mistake. Why does it only mention DVC and FW?


Do you only get this email if your resort isn't open?


----------



## IluvMGM

figment5 said:


> I did too, and it mentioned that only DVC and FW would be open during my stay and to confirm I am still coming by July 1st. I went through and confirmed and it said I would be contacted about modifying if my resort isn’t open. I’m at Pop July 19th-30th. I thought Pop was open then. Is this email a mistake. Why does it only mention DVC and FW?



My email didn't say anything about DVC and FW. I am staying at Pop also.


----------



## 02AggieGirl

I got the email too.  I'm supposed to be going in July but don't have tickets yet...I was waiting to see if they are going to go on sale.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

02AggieGirl said:


> I got the email too.  I'm supposed to be going in July but don't have tickets yet...I was waiting to see if they are going to go on sale.


Are you staying at a resort that's not open? I haven't received the email at all but I'm staying at BLT.


----------



## figment5

IluvMGM said:


> My email didn't say anything about DVC and FW. I am staying at Pop also.


Once you click review and confirm at the bottom, it takes you through a couple of pages and then mentions DVC and FW.


----------



## 02AggieGirl

Nightmarefandom said:


> Are you staying at a resort that's not open? I haven't received the email at all but I'm staying at BLT.


My resort is open.  I'm at Kidani.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

02AggieGirl said:


> My resort is open.  I'm at Kidani.


Kinda worried because I didn't recieve it


----------



## IluvMGM

figment5 said:


> Once you click review and confirm at the bottom, it takes you through a couple of pages and then mentions DVC and FW.



I see now. They probably didn't edit that page from the last time they sent them out. LOL


----------



## figment5

IluvMGM said:


> I see now. They probably didn't edit that page from the last time they sent them out. LOL


I hope so, I was just settling in to thinking this vacation was really happening.


----------



## Tbella

I received 3 emails to confirm my upcoming stays. One was for a stay at CB 7/20-7/25, which I see will be closed for those dates. Another reservation was for a DVC rented points stay at the Polynesian from 7/15-7/20. The 3rd email was for a reservation for POR for 8/24-8/28.


----------



## mrsap

Tbella said:


> I received 3 emails to confirm my upcoming stays. One was for a stay at CB 7/20-7/25, which I see will be closed for those dates. Another reservation was for a DVC rented points stay at the Polynesian from 7/15-7/20. The 3rd email was for a reservation for POR for 8/24-8/28.



I also received emails to confirm our August stay.


----------



## Marthasor

Randy Miller said:


> Im starting to hear rumblings that players are dropping out (due to the crazy high co-vid numbers) ...I’m wondering if that means YC, CSR and GF WILL become available?  Cause, lol, I don’t want to “switch” if it would be opening!



Today was the deadline for players to inform the NBA if they were playing in Orlando or not.  For players who aren't going, the teams then have the ability to sign other players to take their roster spots.  Unless a team pulls out completely (highly unlikely), a few players deciding not to go to Orlando isn't going to make any difference.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Quick note - just as posts about circumventing Disney rules are not permitted on DISBoards, neither are posts regarding circumventing laws/state regulations.  Posts regarding circumventing mandated state travel restrictions during a global pandemic are not welcome here on the TPAS Board.  

Thank you.


----------



## dmband

Am I the only one getting an “all circuits are busy” message when trying to call?
I have a res for July that thay told me to hold off on adjusting/cancelling to see if the reservation into 2021 opened and now I can’t get through.
not sure if it is just me or if they are swamped

side note the prices for 2021 are close to $200/night more than I have for 2020


----------



## Jacq7414

dmband said:


> Am I the only one getting an “all circuits are busy” message when trying to call?
> I have a res for July that thay told me to hold off on adjusting/cancelling to see if the reservation into 2021 opened and now I can’t get through.
> not sure if it is just me or if they are swamped
> 
> side note the prices for 2021 are close to $200/night more than I have for 2020


Yea prices are outrageous


----------



## dachsie

dmband said:


> Am I the only one getting an “all circuits are busy” message when trying to call?
> I have a res for July that thay told me to hold off on adjusting/cancelling to see if the reservation into 2021 opened and now I can’t get through.
> not sure if it is just me or if they are swamped
> 
> side note the prices for 2021 are close to $200/night more than I have for 2020


I got that message most of the day and when I got home from work I just kept calling until it finally went thru


----------



## polynor

Nightmarefandom said:


> Are you staying at a resort that's not open? I haven't received the email at all but I'm staying at BLT.


I received it today and we’re at BLT.  I was surprised to receive it after all this time and had me confused as we’re DVC and was getting the impression we werent going to get this Email (we’re after all the parks are open)

check your spam too...


----------



## Rxdr2013

no emails here....maybe because I am on rented dvc points?


----------



## Tbella

Rxdr2013 said:


> no emails here....maybe because I am on rented dvc points?


I got an email for my rented DVC point reservation at the Polynesian for July.


----------



## RhodyKP

Ejw5 said:


> Any luck? I was just told that I would have to wait until the 28th


After spending 5 hours yesterday in a chat just getting my reservations linked and my Friends and Family list sorted I just didn't have it in me to try to buy tickets today. And now with what's happened with DLR I'm going to hold off indefinitely until I know for sure my trip is going to happen. But from what I've seen today I would've been out of luck even if I tried to buy tix.


----------



## Lindersj

Not to alarm anyone unnecessarily, but did you see last night's news?

"Disney is delaying the phased reopening of Disneyland and Disney California Adventure, the company's flagship theme parks in California, the company said on Wednesday.
The resort, located in Anaheim, California, was set to welcome back guests on July 17 after being closed for months because of the coronavirus pandemic.
Disney (DIS) did not give a new reopening date for the Disneyland resort."

And some DW workers are petitioning for DW to delay opening given Florida's rising cases.


----------



## Geomom

polynor said:


> I received it today and we’re at BLT.  I was surprised to receive it after all this time and had me confused as we’re DVC and was getting the impression we werent going to get this Email (we’re after all the parks are open)
> 
> check your spam too...


I was surprised to get the emails yesterday as well...split stays with my dvc pts...so 3 emails.  For stays from 7/25-8/8.  Also got the ship notice for our upgraded magic bands this morning!


----------



## yulilin3

Lindersj said:


> Not to alarm anyone unnecessarily, but did you see last night's news?
> 
> "Disney is delaying the phased reopening of Disneyland and Disney California Adventure, the company's flagship theme parks in California, the company said on Wednesday.
> The resort, located in Anaheim, California, was set to welcome back guests on July 17 after being closed for months because of the coronavirus pandemic.
> Disney (DIS) did not give a new reopening date for the Disneyland resort."
> 
> And some DW workers are petitioning for DW to delay opening given Florida's rising cases.


Not to derail this thread.  The union for dl workers never gave the approval.  The union for wdw has been pushing to reopen for a while,  same way the governor and wdw management have agreed to look at hospitalization and death rates and not infected cases,  to make their decision. 
Obviously anything can happen at this point, but the ball is pretty much rolling to continue reopening as planned


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Hey, baby steps... actually received a tracking number for my MagicBand shipment!


----------



## hertamaniac

Lindersj said:


> Not to alarm anyone unnecessarily, but did you see last night's news?
> 
> "Disney is delaying the phased reopening of Disneyland and Disney California Adventure, the company's flagship theme parks in California, the company said on Wednesday.
> The resort, located in Anaheim, California, was set to welcome back guests on July 17 after being closed for months because of the coronavirus pandemic.
> Disney (DIS) did not give a new reopening date for the Disneyland resort."
> 
> And some DW workers are petitioning for DW to delay opening given Florida's rising cases.



I am obviously tracking the local cases (and associated positivity %) as it is even more of a focal point in our news.  So even though the current status for WDW reopening has not changed, the latest numbers is very concerning.


----------



## lilypgirl

What’s the deal with dining reservations in parks? When can those be made?


----------



## yulilin3

lilypgirl said:


> What’s the deal with dining reservations in parks? When can those be made?


they haven't announced yet


----------



## heath9514

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hey, baby steps... actually received a tracking number for my MagicBand shipment!


When is your check-in day? We arrive July 11th and still no shipment.


----------



## lilypgirl

heath9514 said:


> When is your check-in day? We arrive July 11th and still no shipment.


I am July 20th  and I got the confirmation this morning.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

heath9514 said:


> When is your check-in day? We arrive July 11th and still no shipment.


July 13th here and still no shipment


----------



## Lumpy1106

Lindersj said:


> Not to alarm anyone unnecessarily, but did you see last night's news?
> 
> "Disney is delaying the phased reopening of Disneyland and Disney California Adventure, the company's flagship theme parks in California, the company said on Wednesday.
> The resort, located in Anaheim, California, was set to welcome back guests on July 17 after being closed for months because of the coronavirus pandemic.
> Disney (DIS) did not give a new reopening date for the Disneyland resort."
> 
> And some DW workers are petitioning for DW to delay opening given Florida's rising cases.


CA announced the state wasn't going to approve the reopening plan until 7/4.  That doesn't give DL/DCA enough time to prepare for the planned opening date IF approval is given.  In CA that is definitely not a sure thing.  FL gave their tacit approval right away, then the formal approval before UO opened. 

Not to say I'm not worried about the WDW opening being delayed - I am.


----------



## yulilin3

WDW reopening WILL continue as planned, with emphasis on cleaning, social distancing and safety


----------



## LovingPooh

My check-in is July 12 and I haven't received a notification about shipment.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

July 19 check in- no magicband shipment email. No biggie, probably will just be shipped to the hotel.


----------



## yulilin3

Zeus'Headache said:


> July 19 check in- no magicband shipment email. No biggie, probably will just be shipped to the hotel.


mine arrived on Monday and I check in July 1st


----------



## Randy Miller

Zeus'Headache said:


> July 19 check in- no magicband shipment email. No biggie, probably will just be shipped to the hotel.


Now, if I ONLY had a hotel that was open, lol!!!


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Zeus'Headache said:


> July 19 check in- no magicband shipment email. No biggie, probably will just be shipped to the hotel.


Check you MDE there should be an alert listed


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Chris Ehlers said:


> Check you MDE there should be an alert listed


IDK what alert you mean but I have nothing on MDE. It says ‘congratulations’ when I go to the order page because they are in the process of being fulfilled and it said they will be shipped to my house. Granted, the Disney website has been through a lot these past couple of days and I’m not worried. If anything it’s no big deal. If they don’t show up we will go to the front desk and get the charges taken off. Plus, I have about 38 extra magicbands if need be


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Zeus'Headache said:


> IDK what alert you mean but I have nothing on MDE. It says ‘congratulations’ when I go to the order page because they are in the process of being fulfilled and it said they will be shipped to my house. Granted, the Disney website has been through a lot these past couple of days and I’m not worried. If anything it’s no big deal. If they don’t show up we will go to the front desk and get the charges taken off. Plus, I have about 38 extra magicbands if need be


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Chris Ehlers said:


> View attachment 504079


Whelp nope don’t see that.


----------



## elle101me

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hey, baby steps... actually received a tracking number for my MagicBand shipment!


Just got my shipping notice too! August 8th arrival.


----------



## randumb0

I just walked from my car to the grocery store wearing a mask and man it was awful. It's 94 degrees right now. I feel for those of you that will be visiting the parks in the next few months.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

We are just driving back from visiting the dark side, and wow it was something. The heat is oof and the only relief is being able to walk around, mask down if you are drinking. That saved us I believe. I hope Disney does the same, otherwise people will pass out.


----------



## RhodyKP

Zeus'Headache said:


> IDK what alert you mean but I have nothing on MDE. It says ‘congratulations’ when I go to the order page because they are in the process of being fulfilled and it said they will be shipped to my house. Granted, the Disney website has been through a lot these past couple of days and I’m not worried. If anything it’s no big deal. If they don’t show up we will go to the front desk and get the charges taken off. Plus, I have about 38 extra magicbands if need be


Did you ever get your park reservations sorted out?


----------



## Summer2018

randumb0 said:


> I just walked from my car to the grocery store wearing a mask and man it was awful. It's 94 degrees right now. I feel for those of you that will be visiting the parks in the next few months.


Same.  Staying home and enjoying my pool.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

RhodyKP said:


> Did you ever get your park reservations sorted out?


Yep! All good now. Happened yesterday morning(the previous night they sorted everything out).


----------



## fbarker

More than 7,000 people have signed an online petition urging Disney and government officials to reconsidering the opening of Disney World next month. New Cases Since June 08: June 08: 966 , 1096, 1371, 1698, 1902, 2581, 2016, 1758, 2783, 2610, 3207, 3822, 4049, 3494, 2926. This trend is very troubling and now the employees are putting pressure on WDW to delay the opening of the parks. I just don't see the parks opening in July!!


----------



## osufeth24

Just as a FYI for those going to disney during summer heat

Please try to keep cool before you go into the parks.  The heat will absolutly affect your temp

3 days in a row now I've almost been denied access at work because I showed above 100.3.  But all the times, I allowed myself to cool down, and then I was normal.  My car sits outside all day, then I have a decent walk from parking lot to entrance of my building.

The heat index today is 106.  I think that combination caused me to run hotter, give your self some time to cool and don't feel overheated before the temp check


----------



## Zeus'Headache

I don’t believe virus talk is anymore helpful now than it was later. If CM have been told it’s opening on schedule, I don’t see any reason why it won’t be.


----------



## LovingPooh

The cases would stay down if everyone would use proper precautions and use masks and wash hands often. If someone in you household is sick quarantine them. 
Common sense would help slow the spread of this.


----------



## osufeth24

LovingPooh said:


> The cases would stay down if everyone would use proper precautions and use masks and wash hands often. If someone in you household is sick quarantine them.
> Common sense would help slow the spread of this.



there's other reasons too, but not appropriate for this thread.


----------



## LovingPooh

Working in healthcare, we use cooling cloths at lunches and breaks because we are wearing masks 12+ hours a day.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

LovingPooh said:


> Working in healthcare, we use cooling cloths at lunches and breaks because we are wearing masks 12+ hours a day.


Cooling towels are the best invention in my opinion as of right now! A must have for both park trips and just everyday life.


----------



## osufeth24

Zeus'Headache said:


> Cooling towels are the best invention in my opinion as of right now! A must have for both park trips and just everyday life.



Big reason why I'm praying they allow the mission gaiters.  Can wet those to help keep cool


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hey, baby steps... actually received a tracking number for my MagicBand shipment!


Us, too, but our 4 guests don't have tickets, can't buy them and therefore have no park reservations.  But, hey, they can open and close the door in the villa over and over again.


----------



## randumb0

Did they announce if the monorail will be running?


----------



## Janet McDonald

osufeth24 said:


> Big reason why I'm praying they allow the mission gaiters.  Can wet those to help keep cool



That’s what we have bought!  Since they are so stinking long, we had a seamstress (I can’t sew for crap) cut them in half and seam the end that was cut. The masks are still plenty long to cover from neck to well over nose and now not as bunched up around the neck area. We will wet them throughout the day to help!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

fbarker said:


> More than 7,000 people have signed an online petition urging Disney and government officials to reconsidering the opening of Disney World next month. New Cases Since June 08: June 08: 966 , 1096, 1371, 1698, 1902, 2581, 2016, 1758, 2783, 2610, 3207, 3822, 4049, 3494, 2926. This trend is very troubling and now the employees are putting pressure on WDW to delay the opening of the parks. I just don't see the parks opening in July!!



And I can't see them not opening at this point. Disney has invested a ton of time and money into their reopening process from DVC all the way to the NBA and MLS (?).

That being said, while I hope and don't think they will, I am worried they will delay opening. We leave in 9 days and at this point I may be beyond the point of no return to recoup A LOT of money.

I'm also worried about Florida doing to other states what they have already done to New York, New Jersey and Connecticut. If they mandated a 14 day quarantine from CA, we would have to cancel. That's the length of our trip. Would be no point in going.

I'd also like to share something that happened to me yesterday. I'm in Northern CA and it's over 100 here. I got in my daughters car that had been sitting in the sun and drove to the pharmacy. They took my temp on the way in. I was over 100 degrees. I wasn't worried because I had a normal temp less than 24 hours before. I was there for about 10 minutes and had them take my temp on the way out. I had already dropped to 99 degrees. The heat will absolutely effect your temp. I would hate to be turned away for something like this. And I'm fare skinned so I'll probably also be sun burned.

Anyone know more about the cooling tents that will be offered?


----------



## PSN

After trying the past couple days to change my hotel reservation by phone and giving up after being on hold for 3-4 hours, I got a call today from Disney and was able to change it.  We originally were in Port Orleans July 8-11 but changed it now to Caribbean Beach August 7-10, and then I was able to make the park reservations for those days right away.


----------



## yulilin3

fbarker said:


> More than 7,000 people have signed an online petition urging Disney and government officials to reconsidering the opening of Disney World next month. New Cases Since June 08: June 08: 966 , 1096, 1371, 1698, 1902, 2581, 2016, 1758, 2783, 2610, 3207, 3822, 4049, 3494, 2926. This trend is very troubling and now the employees are putting pressure on WDW to delay the opening of the parks. I just don't see the parks opening in July!!


Jeff Vahle posted today on the HUB that plans to reopen will continue, no changes have been made for WDW


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

for those that have upcoming reservations have you been able to add a ticket to your reservation? We have a person in our party without for our upcoming trip.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

PSN said:


> After trying the past couple days to change my hotel reservation by phone and giving up after being on hold for 3-4 hours, I got a call today from Disney and was able to change it.  We originally were in Port Orleans July 8-11 but changed it now to Caribbean Beach August 7-10, and then I was able to make the park reservations for those days right away.


was this because you answered the email they sent?


----------



## Marissa227

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> for those that have upcoming reservations have you been able to add a ticket to your reservation? We have a person in our party without for our upcoming trip.



Nope. Not yet.


----------



## Lucky'sMom

If so, is it best to call to make these changes?  Our trip is late July. Thanks!


----------



## Stefne

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> for those that have upcoming reservations have you been able to add a ticket to your reservation? We have a person in our party without for our upcoming trip.


Disney has stated ticket sales will resume "later in the summer".  I hope sales start back up soon, as we were hoping to be able to add a night to our stay in November.


----------



## yulilin3

Lucky'sMom said:


> If so, is it best to call to make these changes?  Our trip is late July. Thanks!


*https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/*
you can try calling and see, but the pone lines are pretty jammed right now


----------



## PSN

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> was this because you answered the email they sent?



no, we didn't get any emails that I know of.  It was an unexpected call, but appreciated.


----------



## DanielNYC

yulilin3 said:


> Jeff Vahle just left a note for all WDW CM on the HUB that the plans for WDW reopening WILL continue as planned, with emphasis on cleaning, social distancing and safety



With a visit that's supposed to commence on August 9th, I want to take comfort in this.  However, there is obviously a tipping point with new infections where it won't matter what Disney wants to do.  The current statistics on new infections do not inspire hope.


----------



## osufeth24

DanielNYC said:


> With a visit that's supposed to commence on August 9th, I want to take comfort in this.  However, there is obviously a tipping point with new infections where it won't matter what Disney wants to do.  The current statistics on new infections do not inspire hope.


----------



## ObsidianGT

I also received a shipment confirmation for MagicBands for my lady companion and I. We are flying in from CA and have a check-in date of July 8th at AKV (as DVC) and Park Passes for all our eleven days staying (we're Premier APs) and various dining reservations where we could, focusing on outdoor seating and physical distancing. It was very challenging to get it all booked up, for sure, but I persisted.

In my opinion, everyone should do their own individual risk assessment; where are you going and how will you get there. You do this every day with essentially every decision you make when you leave your home. From the basic "is it safe to drive/bus/walk/fly to work" to "is the weather going to kill me today" to "am I wearing pants," this is what you do every day. COVID-19 is no different in that regard. Be smart and safe.

I'm concerned about COVID-19 (of course!), and curious about crowds (I spent a lot of days at the DLR opening of Galaxy's Edge and what a ghost town it was during that time), but also cautiously optimistic that WDW is handling this reopening in a responsible way. Why wouldn't they? It's in their *best interest* to ensure things go as well as is feasible, and that means *our safety* is consequently at the forefront of that effort. Inconveniences are to be expected.

See you guys at the parks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Good luck to the APs who can make park reservations today.  Hopefully you’ll have less glitches and fewer problems than those on Monday!


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Good luck to the APs who can make park reservations today.  Hopefully you’ll have less glitches and fewer problems than those on Monday!


all done, easy peazy


----------



## GADisneyDad14

yulilin3 said:


> all done, easy peazy



I’m so behind, but I take it the fact that there are in fact AP allotted spots for previously sold out parks to resort guests (eg, 7/15, 16, etc at DHS) is a very AP friendly detail, right?


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m so behind, but I take it the fact that there are in fact AP allotted spots for previously sold out parks to resort guests (eg, 7/15, 16, etc at DHS) is a very AP friendly detail, right?


they were some spots left but first week is almost all gone, they also opened the system at 6 instead of 7


----------



## WEDWDW

As a Passholder with a Resort Reservation(July 11-17) who was unable to secure a DHS Park Pass for any of my 3 available DHS dates on Monday,it stings a little that I don't have another shot today.

Seems like I should have one more shot today at getting the 1 Park that elluded me since I am a Passholder,but the system is what the system is.

We will still go over to DHS on our "planned" DHS day,go through Bag Check and stare lovingly at Hollywood Blvd. from just outside the Mickey Readers.

And I am NOT kidding!lol


----------



## pmaurer74

WEDWDW said:


> As a Passholder with a Resort Reservation(July 11-17) who was unable to secure a DHS Park Pass for any of my 3 available dates on Monday,it stings a little that I don't have another shot today.
> 
> Seems like I should have one more shot today at getting the 1 Park the elluded me since I am a Passholder,but the system is what the system is.
> 
> We will still go over to DHS on our "planned" DHS day,go through Bag Check and stare lovingly at Hollywood Blvd. from just outside the Mickey Readers.
> 
> And I am NOT kidding!lol


maybe there will be an AP preview for HS?


----------



## WEDWDW

pmaurer74 said:


> maybe there will be an AP preview for HS?


CM Preview only.


----------



## dachsie

WEDWDW said:


> As a Passholder with a Resort Reservation(July 11-17) who was unable to secure a DHS Park Pass for any of my 3 available DHS dates on Monday,it stings a little that I don't have another shot today.
> 
> Seems like I should have one more shot today at getting the 1 Park that elluded me since I am a Passholder,but the system is what the system is.
> 
> We will still go over to DHS on our "planned" DHS day,go through Bag Check and stare lovingly at Hollywood Blvd. from just outside the Mickey Readers.
> 
> And I am NOT kidding!lol


I am not understanding why you cant try again today to get it?  AM I missing something?


----------



## WEDWDW

dachsie said:


> I am not understanding why you cant try again today to get it?  AM I missing something?


Guests with Resort Reservations,even Passhoders,were limited to Monday only.

Since they started early today with no glitches,I would have easily secured DHS and all my other Parks today as a Passholder.


----------



## yulilin3

WEDWDW said:


> Guests with Resort Reservations,even Passhoders,were limited to Monday only.
> 
> Since they started early today with no glitches,I would have easily secured DHS and all my other Parks today as a Passholder.


Can you not switch one of your resort days to book through AP, or give it a try?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Kinda petty, but I’m glad WDW finally changed the image rotation on their website.  That MMRR animated graphic was starting to get really old!


----------



## jen7233

If one cancels their parks reservations on the Park Pass System, is there any delay noticed in MDE before being able to book parks again?


----------



## Justrose

jen7233 said:


> If one cancels their parks reservations on the Park Pass System, is there any delay noticed in MDE before being able to book parks again?


I was able to re-book immediately.


----------



## mrsap

jen7233 said:


> If one cancels their parks reservations on the Park Pass System, is there any delay noticed in MDE before being able to book parks again?



When I made some changes Monday, I canceled the reservations on MDE and was able to book another park immediately! Good luck!


----------



## jade1

yulilin3 said:


> they were some spots left but first week is almost all gone, they also opened the system at 6 instead of 7



Posted on the another thread, but wondering your take.

So I assume the soonest dates are filling for local AP without a stay, so that after those dates go by-they can start reserving more dates.

Kind of an ongoing cycle for folks that go once or twice a week.

But at this rate, it appears the next month or more could block out for this group.


----------



## WEDWDW

yulilin3 said:


> Can you not switch one of your resort days to book through AP, or give it a try?


It would show Passholder availability for DHS on the Availability Calendar,but when I would try to reserve it would always take me to the page showing the 3 sets of dates for Park Pass order eligibility.

I guess they thought it would be unfair for Passholders with Resort Reservations to get 2 opportunities.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Does anyone know why we have to cancel and rebook rather than have a modify feature? When booking FP, I always felt better about modifying vs canceling. I’m nervous about losing the reservation by canceling first and the other park disappearing before I can get the new reservation in.


----------



## ALDSMD

ClapYourHands said:


> Does anyone know why we have to cancel and rebook rather than have a modify feature? When booking FP, I always felt better about modifying vs canceling. I’m nervous about losing the reservation by canceling first and the other park disappearing before I can get the new reservation in.


I cancelled and rebooked on Tuesday and it was super easy.  No issues.  Hopefully it will be the same for you.


----------



## Leigh L

ClapYourHands said:


> Does anyone know why we have to cancel and rebook rather than have a modify feature? When booking FP, I always felt better about modifying vs canceling. I’m nervous about losing the reservation by canceling first and the other park disappearing before I can get the new reservation in.


Great question. 
I'm hoping they add it in as a future update!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

ClapYourHands said:


> Does anyone know why we have to cancel and rebook rather than have a modify feature? When booking FP, I always felt better about modifying vs canceling. I’m nervous about losing the reservation by canceling first and the other park disappearing before I can get the new reservation in.


I just don’t think they have made it that way yet. I’m pretty sure it will be added later. But for now, you just cancel and rebook.


----------



## brockash

WEDWDW said:


> Guests with Resort Reservations,even Passhoders,were limited to Monday only.
> 
> Since they started early today with no glitches,I would have easily secured DHS and all my other Parks today as a Passholder.


I'm really confused...do you you mean guests with APs?  Im a resort guest, no AP and was able to make reservations on Mon and I did again on Wed. - It was not a new reservation; I had just had so many issues that I gave up with one of the reservations so went back and tried again and was successful Wed.


----------



## ClapYourHands

ALDSMD said:


> I cancelled and rebooked on Tuesday and it was super easy.  No issues.  Hopefully it will be the same for you.


I did it once on Monday when I accidentally put the wrong park on one of the days. I was nervous, but it was fine. 

My concern is more if we end up not going in November and I rebook for 2021. I’m waiting to see what things are looking like closer to November to make my decision. I’m going to have to weigh the restrictions in November vs the benefit of having my park days booked and an affordable onsite hotel. The 2021 rack rates are ridiculous, and I want to know I’ll be able to get park days before I cancel the ones I have.


----------



## Lumpy1106

Something I noticed this AM - maybe just late to the party.  It is known that there are separate "pools" of park reservations available for Resort guests, now AP's, and soon to be general ticket holders.  So, now that we are in the AP reservation window, it does not appear that their reservations are coming out of the resort guest pool at all (and vice versa).  You can see this because AP reservations are not available on some dates where resort guest reservations still are.  So...if you have a resort reservation but you don't have tickets, you should still be able to get in even though you can't get tickets...YET.

Disney Magic, right there in front of us the whole time.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Not sure how many, if any places at Disney can be categorized as bars, but they are shut down as of now.


----------



## goofy78

WEDWDW said:


> Guests with Resort Reservations,even Passhoders,were limited to Monday only.
> 
> Since they started early today with no glitches,I would have easily secured DHS and all my other Parks today as a Passholder.



I wasn’t aware we were limited to only one day to reserve our parks? I made mine on Monday. We have a DVC reservation and two people have APs and three people have 5 day PHs. If I hadn’t made my reservations on Monday are you saying I wouldn’t be able to make them today? If that’s the case WOW! So glad I didn’t give up on Monday!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

goofy78 said:


> I wasn’t aware we were limited to only one day to reserve our parks? I made mine on Monday. We have a DVC reservation and two people have APs and three people have 5 day PHs. If I hadn’t made my reservations on Monday are you saying I wouldn’t be able to make them today? If that’s the case WOW! So glad I didn’t give up on Monday!!



No, you’re not limited to one day only to book things.  PP’s post means something else but is worded in a confusing way.  You can make/change park reservations whenever you want.


----------



## Lumpy1106

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Not sure how many, if any places at Disney can be categorized as bars, but they are shut down as of now.


Bars should have never opened - that was dumb.  I hope the rest of the nation follows this lead.  Sit down places that happen to serve alcohol are a different thing. Ask anyone who has worked in both - VERY different sanitation procedures!


----------



## yankeesfan123

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Not sure how many, if any places at Disney can be categorized as bars, but they are shut down as of now.


It sounds like “grab and go” might still be allowed?


----------



## wvaspartan

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Not sure how many, if any places at Disney can be categorized as bars, but they are shut down as of now.



I wonder how this will effect Disney but there are a ton of bars in Disney.  I have a funny feeling the state will try to pull some kind of except Disney and other Theme Parks silliness but who knows as of yet.


----------



## NotGrumpyButPrettyClose

Lumpy1106 said:


> Something I noticed this AM - maybe just late to the party.  It is known that there are separate "pools" of park reservations available for Resort guests, now AP's, and soon to be general ticket holders.  So, now that we are in the AP reservation window, it does not appear that their reservations are coming out of the resort guest pool at all (and vice versa).  You can see this because AP reservations are not available on some dates where resort guest reservations still are.  So...if you have a resort reservation but you don't have tickets, you should still be able to get in even though you can't get tickets...YET.
> 
> Disney Magic, right there in front of us the whole time.


I guess that I'll find out on Sunday when I try to get them for the rest of my traveling party for next February!  Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## ClapYourHands

wvaspartan said:


> I wonder how this will effect Disney but there are a ton of bars in Disney.  I have a funny feeling the state will try to pull some kind of except Disney and other Theme Parks silliness but who knows as of yet.


I don’t think so. The optics would be bad for bars to be shut down everywhere but WDW and other theme parks. Disney is trying to convince people it’s safe to come back. If they get an exemption that makes them less safe than the surrounding area, it will turn off a lot of people who are on the fence about going. The last thing Disney wants is to look like they care about profits over safety.


----------



## sponica

yankeesfan123 said:


> It sounds like “grab and go” might still be allowed?



That's what it looked like to me with the phrasing being "on-premises consumption"


----------



## Lumpy1106

Who is going to WDW to go to go drinking in a bar?
Oh, wait...don't answer that


----------



## BeachPrincess

Lumpy1106 said:


> Who is going to WDW to go to go drinking in a bar?
> Oh, wait...don't answer that


I doubt Oga's Cantina is going to be open but this would certainly apply there.  We went once and it was packed.


----------



## yulilin3

BeachPrincess said:


> I doubt Oga's Cantina is going to be open but this would certainly apply there.  We went once and it was packed.


Oga's is scheduled to open


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

yulilin3 said:


> Oga's is scheduled to open



That might change with the new rules today though.


----------



## yulilin3

roomthreeseventeen said:


> That might change with the new rules today though.


Yeah  or maybe just serve non alcoholic and the snacks


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> That might change with the new rules today though.


No onsite alcohol consumption is going to be interesting.  Would that apply to the resort pool bars?


----------



## randumb0

I'm slowly starting to think this reopening of WDW may change significantly


----------



## sam1998

randumb0 said:


> I'm slowly starting to think this reopening of WDW may change significantly



Same...


----------



## HollyMD

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Not sure how many, if any places at Disney can be categorized as bars, but they are shut down as of now.


Sigh. Going for anniversary July 15-19 and was looking forward to nomad lounge and the early opening of FW. Guess now it will just be Epcot’s Food festival


----------



## BeachPrincess

GeorgiaHoo said:


> No onsite alcohol consumption is going to be interesting.  Would that apply to the resort pool bars?


I'd like to know this as well because we currently plan to go ahead and go 4th of July weekend and spend some time enjoying the resort and pool, which we never do.


----------



## snowwhite84

randumb0 said:


> I'm slowly starting to think this reopening of WDW may change significantly


Same. 

Florida has 5500 new cases two days in a row, and nearly 9000 today. That number’s not going to get better tomorrow. 

I desperately want to get back to normal, and get back to Disney. But I think Florida’s handling has been awful.


----------



## dagored

According to the order issued “no onsite consumption “.


----------



## AmishGuy91

randumb0 said:


> I'm slowly starting to think this reopening of WDW may change significantly



I was slowly 2 days ago, I'm quickly now


----------



## wvaspartan

Interesting thing on this order...What does "on-Site" or "On Premises" mean in terms of Disney.... I can see them allowing pool bars (and interior bars) to serve but take back to room.  Question would be the parks.... What is " On premises" mean for them? Is the entire park considered or is just the "bar"? THat is going to be an interesting


----------



## Jadyreen1282

I just re-booked out to August 2021. 

Been saying it from the start. Disney parks will not re-open this year. The bars are just a start. If this thing doesn't stop Disney will be smart and bag it all...and soon


----------



## wilkydelts

Jadyreen1282 said:


> I just re-booked out to August 2021.
> 
> Been saying it from the start. Disney parks will not re-open this year. The bars are just a start. If this thing doesn't stop Disney will be smart and bag it all...and soon



If you choose not to go that is your choice just as it is the choice of those to attend. Disney is still in the process of reopening and nothing has changed that.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

wilkydelts said:


> If you choose not to go that is your choice just as it is the choice of those to attend. Disney is still in the process of reopening and nothing has changed that.



I think they will respond and readjust to the new cases.


----------



## wilkydelts

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I think they will respond and readjust to the new cases.



Disney is still in the process of reopening and nothing has changed that.


----------



## snowwhite84

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I think they will respond and readjust to the new cases.


I think so too. I’m trying to wrap my head around how Disney opens in two weeks with the numbers accelerating the way they are in Florida.


----------



## yulilin3

plans to reopen wdw wil continue on schedule, orange co mayor has said the same thing.  CM have been taken off of unemployment and start work Sunday.


----------



## doleddanielle

wilkydelts said:


> If you choose not to go that is your choice just as it is the choice of those to attend. Disney is still in the process of reopening and nothing has changed that.


Agreed. Disney is doing its part to keep capacity as low as possible without closing. They want to open to start making revenue again, especially with the amount lost since March. With the restrictions in place, it's a personal choice to go or not. It's everyone's responsibility to keep themselves and others safe. I live in South Florida and my friends, family, and I always acted as if the people around us had covid, just to be as cautious as possible.


----------



## snowwhite84

yulilin3 said:


> Jeff Vahle wrote on the HUB yesterday that plans to reopen wdw wil continue on schedule, orange co mayor has said the same thing.  CM have been taken off of unemployment and start work Sunday.


I understand that, but in my opinion Florida numbers have changed drastically in the last 24 hours. That’s all I’m saying. Watching the news on this sort of on a day to day basis. Also very interested to hear from Disney how today’s news on bars will affect operations.


----------



## yulilin3

snowwhite84 said:


> I understand that, but in my opinion Florida numbers have changed drastically in the last 24 hours. That’s all I’m saying. Watching the news on this sort of on a day to day basis. Also very interested to hear from Disney how today’s news on bars will affect operations.


Bars can't sell alcohol.  That's the impact.  They might open with non alcoholic drinks or not at all but you won't know until opening day. Bars are a very small portion of operations at wdw


----------



## osufeth24

snowwhite84 said:


> I understand that, but in my opinion Florida numbers have changed drastically in the last 24 hours. That’s all I’m saying. Watching the news on this sort of on a day to day basis. Also very interested to hear from Disney how today’s news on bars will affect operations.



There's your problem. You're listening to the news. The data doesn't match what the news is saying.


----------



## snowwhite84

osufeth24 said:


> There's your problem. You're listening to the news. The data doesn't match what the news is saying.


Do you not believe there were 9k new cases in the last day? That number really surprised me.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

BeachPrincess said:


> I doubt Oga's Cantina is going to be open but this would certainly apply there.  We went once and it was packed.


i think they need to open up an Olga Mobile order so you can get a Fuzzy TaunTaun and walk around with it


----------



## snowwhite84

yulilin3 said:


> Bars can't sell alcohol.  That's the impact.  They might open with non alcoholic drinks or not at all but you won't know until opening day. Bars are a very small portion of operations at wdw


I see what you’re saying. I guess my point is, if the numbers keep accelerating at the rate they currently are in Florida, more restrictions might be expected. I agree that as things stand today, one could assume Disney will open as they have planned.


----------



## yulilin3

And that's my queue to remind everyone that this thread is not about covid numbers.  Wdw wil close or reopen as they see fit,  and we're discussing their operational procedures when that happens


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

I never mentioned cover numbers...just a clarification of the bars not serving booze. Restaurants with bars can stay open.
All businesses that derive more than 50 percent of their revenue from alcohol sales must stop selling alcohol to customers on their premises immediately,


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Alright topic change- I know that people(up to July 10th) have been able to make ADRs for select restaurants at hotels. I wonder when the July 11th and beyond folks will be able to. Right now it’s just Disney Springs. And I’m wondering when the park sit down restaurants will open. I’m just curious if I will be able to get a Garden Grill reservation I have a prediction it will be after Sunday(when last bunch of people go through the park pass system).


----------



## yulilin3

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I never mentioned cover numbers...just a clarification of the bars not serving booze. Restaurants with bars can stay open.
> All businesses that derive more than 50 percent of their revenue from alcohol sales must stop selling alcohol to customers on their premises immediately,


That's been already reported upthread


----------



## doleddanielle

With the current bar restriction, I can definitely see WDW having a limited menu at its bars and offering more food/snack options to comply with that restriction. From my understanding, as long as alcohol is less than 50% of the menu options and there is table seating-only, they can remain open - no one can sit at the actual bar. For example, Oga's Cantina can be open with no bar seating and if they limit their menu.


----------



## yulilin3

Zeus'Headache said:


> Alright topic change- I know that people(up to July 10th) have been able to make ADRs for select restaurants at hotels. I wonder when the July 11th and beyond folks will be able to. Right now it’s just Disney Springs. And I’m wondering when the park sit down restaurants will open. I’m just curious if I will be able to get a Garden Grill reservation I have a prediction it will be after Sunday(when last bunch of people go through the park pass system).


I wonder if they will leave it as walk up options.  If they do decide to open reservations i hope it's online and not buy calling again,  that's been a disaster


----------



## snowwhite84

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I never mentioned cover numbers...just a clarification of the bars not serving booze. Restaurants with bars can stay open.
> All businesses that derive more than 50 percent of their revenue from alcohol sales must stop selling alcohol to customers on their premises immediately,


I’m thinking it was for me  
We live in NY, all our family is in Florida. Supposed to go in August, I just can’t figure out how it will happen. We’re tracking Florida developments closely and taking it day by day right now. Suppose we will all know more in just a few weeks.


----------



## doleddanielle

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder if they will leave it as walk up options.  If they do decide to open reservations i hope it's online and not buy calling again,  that's been a disaster


I was told by a CM that online dining reservations for parks and resorts are opening up soon but who knows how soon "soon" is


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

snowwhite84 said:


> I’m thinking it was for me
> We live in NY, all our family is in Florida. Supposed to go in August, I just can’t figure out how it will happen. We’re tracking Florida developments closely and taking it day by day right now. Suppose we will all know more in just a few weeks.


I know you are concerned from your posts on Florida. All my family is from Fl and lives all over the state, I'm concerned as well. If you are still concerned by Aug. perhaps you might cancel.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder if they will leave it as walk up options.  If they do decide to open reservations i hope it's online and not buy calling again,  that's been a disaster


I’m going to be honest, I’d love a walk up option. And I 100% agree- I’d rather take my chances with online glitches than taking the phones not working again! 


doleddanielle said:


> I was told by a CM that online dining reservations for parks and resorts are opening up soon but who knows how soon "soon" is


Ooooh the lovely ‘soon’! That must be one of the top 5 vocabulary words CM’s are taught before they are able to pick up a phone


----------



## yulilin3

Zeus'Headache said:


> I’m going to be honest, I’d love a walk up option. And I 100% agree- I’d rather take my chances with online glitches than taking the phones not working again!
> 
> Ooooh the lovely ‘soon’! That must be one of the top 5 vocabulary words CM’s are taught before they are able to pick up a phone


The fifth key to the kingdom
Safety,  courtesy,  show, efficiency and soon


----------



## francie57

We are supposed to go mid Sept. but at this point since we are from CT we would have to quarantine in FL for 14 days, have our Disney trip, and then quarantine for 14 days at home!  Hoping things get better before then and travel restrictions are eased or it’s a no go for us.


----------



## snowwhite84

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I know you are concerned from your posts on Florida. All my family is from Fl and lives all over the state, I'm concerned as well. If you are still concerned by Aug. perhaps you might cancel.


I think canceling will likely happen. Right now I’m more concerned for my family that lives there, less concerned about the trip. After what we went through in NY, I don’t want to see it happen to others. I think it’s why I’m so fixated on numbers.


----------



## BeachPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> Bars can't sell alcohol.  That's the impact.  They might open with non alcoholic drinks or not at all but you won't know until opening day. Bars are a very small portion of operations at wdw


Doesn't matter if it's an alcoholic drink or non-alcoholic, the problem is the setting.  They are sitting next to each other at the bar, mingling, playing pool, etc.   They aren't social distancing, that's what's causing the issue - if I understand correctly.  What they are saying here in Jacksonville is that they would be allowed to sell drinks to go, which is a whole other topic in itself!!


----------



## yulilin3

BeachPrincess said:


> Doesn't matter if it's an alcoholic drink or non-alcoholic, the problem is the setting.  They are sitting next to each other at the bar, mingling, playing pool, etc.   They aren't social distancing, that's what's causing the issue - if I understand correctly.  What they are saying here in Jacksonville is that they would be allowed to sell drinks to go, which is a whole other topic in itself!!


Yes,  Disney is reopening with social distancing,  same as universal and sw. They're not allowing people to sit next to each other


----------



## osufeth24

snowwhite84 said:


> Do you not believe there were 9k new cases in the last day? That number really surprised me.



I misspoke, I meant there's more to the data than what they say. I would go in mroe detail but this isn't the thread for it.


----------



## wilkydelts

@yulilin3 Do you have any inside information of when they are going to actually start the "new 60 day ADR" process?


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

doleddanielle said:


> With the current bar restriction, I can definitely see WDW having a limited menu at its bars and offering more food/snack options to comply with that restriction. From my understanding, as long as alcohol is less than 50% of the menu options and there is table seating-only, they can remain open - no one can sit at the actual bar. For example, Oga's Cantina can be open with no bar seating and if they limit their menu.


I read that Rose and Crown Pub is suppose to open. That place gets packed! Not sure how they were going to open unless it's just the beer cart with the outdoor section open.


----------



## yulilin3

wilkydelts said:


> @yulilin3 Do you have any inside information of when they are going to actually start the "new 60 day ADR" process?


No


----------



## wilkydelts

yulilin3 said:


> No



But you are supposed to know everything!


----------



## yulilin3

wilkydelts said:


> But you are supposed to know everything!


Lol I wish.  It would help my stress level. 
Honestly Disney management is horrible at communication,  including its cm. They are usually the last to know things


----------



## FatBambi

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder if they will leave it as walk up options.  If they do decide to open reservations i hope it's online and not buy calling again,  that's been a disaster


Yes, give those phone CMs a break!


----------



## yulilin3

FatBambi said:


> Yes, give those phone CMs a break!


They were told to expect to only get a day off, and they're all working more than 8 hours a day


----------



## cmp3400

doleddanielle said:


> With the current bar restriction, I can definitely see WDW having a limited menu at its bars and offering more food/snack options to comply with that restriction. From my understanding, as long as alcohol is less than 50% of the menu options and there is table seating-only, they can remain open - no one can sit at the actual bar. For example, Oga's Cantina can be open with no bar seating and if they limit their menu.


If they are reverting back to what they did before
it is percentage of sales AND it wasn't current sales (it was like last years sales or something like that).  How that will impact Oga's or other places like that I am just not sure


----------



## dachsie

yulilin3 said:


> They were told to expect to only get a day off, and they're all working more than 8 hours a day


All the overtime to help make up being furloughed?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

dachsie said:


> All the overtime to help make up being furloughed?



Probably also to make up for the College Program people that aren't coming anymore.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

I thought they had already announced they weren't going to be doing live shows.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I read that Rose and Crown Pub is suppose to open. That place gets packed! Not sure how they were going to open unless it's just the beer cart with the outdoor section open.


I'd think that Rose & Crown will be a whole lot less packed (closer to empty) if they can't serve alcohol. Getting a drink is the whole point of Rose & Crown.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I'd think that Rose & Crown will be a whole lot less packed (closer to empty) if they can't serve alcohol. Getting a drink is the whole point of Rose & Crown.



Restaurants can serve alcohol. Just not bars.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Restaurants can serve alcohol. Just not bars.


Hmm.  Is the Rose & Crown bar a bar, and the restaurant a restaurant?

To answer my own question, a bar is "a place that earns more than 50% of its money from alcohol."  That almost certainly applies to the Rose & Crown bar, unless it is considered part of the Rose & Crown restaurant since they are in the same building.

On a second edit, Disney's website distinguishes between the pub and restaurant, so maybe the pub is a bar?  Who knows (I mean, Disney probably knows, but I don't)?


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Hmm.  Is the Rose & Crown bar a bar, and the restaurant a restaurant?
> 
> To answer my own question, a bar is "a place that earns more than 50% of its money from alcohol."  That almost certainly applies to the Rose & Crown bar, unless it is considered part of the Rose & Crown restaurant since they are in the same building.
> 
> On a second edit, Disney's website distinguishes between the pub and restaurant, so maybe the pub is a bar?  Who knows (I mean, Disney probably knows, but I don't)?


Yes, the pub is a bar and only serves pub food, but mostly beer and booze.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

P'colaBeachBum said:


> Yes, the pub is a bar and only serves pub food, but mostly beer and booze.


Yep, I've ordered beer from the pub a few times, but don't recall ordering food.  Does this also apply to the beer carts at Epcot or are those not included since the beer is to-go?  Seems a lot of Disney lounges fall into the bar category.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Yep, I've ordered beer from the pub a few times, but don't recall ordering food.  Does this also apply to the beer carts at Epcot or are those not included since the beer is to-go?  Seems a lot of Disney lounges fall into the bar category.


I would think since you can order and walk away they might be ok?


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I would think since you can order and walk away they might be ok?


For the beer carts?  I think so, or at least that seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Ryan King

The order is not clear on how this impacts Epcot.  As the rule impacts businesses who sell alcohol “on premise” but they can sell it to go for “off-premise.”  Almost all the food and wine festival shops serve with no seating or indoor space.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Alrighty folks.  It’s Friday night.   Time to relax and think about something else for a bit.  We’ll pick this thread back up later.


----------



## yulilin3

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Probably also to make up for the College Program people that aren't coming anymore.


CP kids don't work the call center,  they are all over central Florida,  as far as Tampa.  Housing and transportation wouldn't work


----------



## dachsie

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Yep, I've ordered beer from the pub a few times, but don't recall ordering food.  Does this also apply to the beer carts at Epcot or are those not included since the beer is to-go?  Seems a lot of Disney lounges fall into the bar category.


I don't know.  Dockside Margaritas closed in Disney Springs and its a walk up.


----------



## Herding_Cats

Checking back in to make sure i have my ticket facts straight for *current* rules.  

I can not add days to my current august package (2 day ticket/resort)???

I can not add days to my august room-only reservations?


----------



## Stefne

Herding_Cats said:


> Checking back in to make sure i have my ticket facts straight for *current* rules.
> 
> I can not add days to my current august package (2 day ticket/resort)???
> 
> I can not add days to my august room-only reservations?


As of now, this is correct .


----------



## Herding_Cats

boooooo.  i really want to add one more day (AK) to our trip.  maybe we will be able to when it gets closer or while we are there......


----------



## dachsie

Herding_Cats said:


> Checking back in to make sure i have my ticket facts straight for *current* rules.
> 
> I can not add days to my current august package (2 day ticket/resort)???
> 
> I can not add days to my august room-only reservations?


I have a trip in Dec.  I was talking to CM about adding a day if MVMCP is not happening and she said I would be able to so I would keep checking


----------



## yulilin3

tickets will go on sale again when park capacity is able to be increased. No one knows when that will, so don't expect to be able to buy tickets in the next month or so


----------



## Sandiz08

osufeth24 said:


> Just as a FYI for those going to disney during summer heat
> 
> Please try to keep cool before you go into the parks.  The heat will absolutly affect your temp
> 
> 3 days in a row now I've almost been denied access at work because I showed above 100.3.  But all the times, I allowed myself to cool down, and then I was normal.  My car sits outside all day, then I have a decent walk from parking lot to entrance of my building.
> 
> The heat index today is 106.  I think that combination caused me to run hotter, give your self some time to cool and don't feel overheated before the temp check


Also kids when they cry , or have been in a car seat in a car. My son has had elevated temps at swim practice this week due to these things.


----------



## yulilin3

I really beg people to try and understand the severity of the heat and masks. Think carefully before coming now.


----------



## snowwhite84

yulilin3 said:


> I really beg people to try and understand the severity of the heat and masks. Think carefully before coming now.
> View attachment 504594


Wow!

I Was raised in South Florida, left when I was 22. Every year when I go back to visit in the summer, I’m blown away by how hot it is. It still surprises me.


----------



## yulilin3

snowwhite84 said:


> Wow!
> 
> I Was raised in South Florida, left when I was 22. Every year when I go back to visit in the summer, I’m blown away by how hot it is. It still surprises me.


not only that but even for people like me that have lived here for 23 years and work by walking and talking outside for hours at a time, it hits you. And now the added burden of a mask and the fact that most have been cooped inside for months, it is really challenging


----------



## Herding_Cats

dachsie said:


> I have a trip in Dec.  I was talking to CM about adding a day if MVMCP is not happening and she said I would be able to so I would keep checking


Our MNSSHP tix got cancelled, which is why we are wanting to add the day.  *sigh*  anyone know how horrible the hold times are today for calling?


----------



## yulilin3

Herding_Cats said:


> Our MNSSHP tix got cancelled, which is why we are wanting to add the day.  *sigh*  anyone know how horrible the hold times are today for calling?


been on hold since 8am. But if you're calling for tickets they can't help you with that now


----------



## WEDWDW

yulilin3 said:


> I really beg people to try and understand the severity of the heat and masks. Think carefully before coming now.
> View attachment 504594


Guests drop like flies in a NORMAL July without wearing masks at WDW-First Aid CMs will be absolutely SLAMMED!


----------



## mrsap

WEDWDW said:


> Guests drop like flies in a NORMAL July without wearing masks at WDW-First Aid CMs will be absolutely SLAMMED!



I’m sure we’ll all be just fine!!!


----------



## HelenaJanelle

Herding_Cats said:


> Our MNSSHP tix got cancelled, which is why we are wanting to add the day.  *sigh*  anyone know how horrible the hold times are today for calling?


I called in at 7:14 and after 4 hours and 4 minutes on hold, the Disney system disconnected me   I'm hoping that others have luck as I now cannot even call since the system isn't accepting calls (or at least he one for AP's is not)


----------



## jen7233

yulilin3 said:


> I really beg people to try and understand the severity of the heat and masks. Think carefully before coming now.


This is why I think I'm going to end up cancelling my early August reservation. I don't think I can handle it well. That and the whole Covid situation uptick.


----------



## crazymomof4

Sandiz08 said:


> Also kids when they cry , or have been in a car seat in a car. My son has had elevated temps at swim practice this week due to these things.


Also menopausal women have a newly installed (not "factory")  internal furnace that clicks on randomly.


----------



## CarolynFH

crazymomof4 said:


> Also menopausal women have a newly installed (not "factory")  internal furnace that clicks on randomly.


Laughing WITH you....


----------



## LovingPooh

crazymomof4 said:


> Also menopausal women have a newly installed (not "factory")  internal furnace that clicks on randomly.


Right there with you


----------



## CogsworthTN

crazymomof4 said:


> Also menopausal women have a newly installed (not "factory")  internal furnace that clicks on randomly.


Yes, Unfortunately my internal furnace started last week.   I hope my furnace is out of fuel by my June 2021 trip.


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

crazymomof4 said:


> Also menopausal women have a newly installed (not "factory")  internal furnace that clicks on randomly.



I wish I couldn't relate to this, but I can.  Feels like I'm living on the sun


----------



## LovingPooh

DisneyFanJenn said:


> I wish I couldn't relate to this, but I can.  Feels like I'm living on the sun


The sun. Yep! I was actually thinking of somewhere hotter....


----------



## crazymomof4

Wow! Meno gals! I'm not alone here!!!  My entire life I've been a chilly person. Always wanting the room warmer, summer or winter.  But this will be my 2nd summer of the dreaded flashes and I'm ALWAYS HOT!!!   I am concerned about masks in the mid-Sept FL heat. I've been experimenting with making various types of masks out of 100% cotton and a few out of 100% silk.  I've already decided: NOT wearing a conventional bra AND a mask!  So I have enough cotton tops with built-in bras, ready for the trip.    We should start a separate thread on tips and ideas for us to stay cool


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

LovingPooh said:


> The sun. Yep! I was actually thinking of somewhere hotter....



Trust me, that was my 1st thought but was trying t keep it PG


----------



## Leigh L

crazymomof4 said:


> Wow! Meno gals! I'm not alone here!!!  My entire life I've been a chilly person. Always wanting the room warmer, summer or winter.  But this will be my 2nd summer of the dreaded flashes and I'm ALWAYS HOT!!!   I am concerned about masks in the mid-Sept FL heat. I've been experimenting with making various types of masks out of 100% cotton and a few out of 100% silk.  I've already decided: NOT wearing a conventional bra AND a mask!  So I have enough cotton tops with built-in bras, ready for the trip.    We should start a separate thread on tips and ideas for us to stay cool


Definitely not alone!
(My flashes are not bad now, but still way warmer than I used to be....those ones in the beginning though...whew!)


----------



## scrappinginontario

yulilin3 said:


> I really beg people to try and understand the severity of the heat and masks. Think carefully before coming now.
> View attachment 504594





snowwhite84 said:


> Wow!
> 
> I Was raised in South Florida, left when I was 22. Every year when I go back to visit in the summer, I’m blown away by how hot it is. It still surprises me.


We call it melt-your-face-off hot!!  And, that was without a mask on in years past!

I was waiting outside for food earlier this week and my cheeks started sweating just under my eyes!  Didn’t know I had that skill until this week!


----------



## Donald Duck888

Wow, I guess I made the right choice to just cancel our late July trip. From the Covid uptick down there to the whole having to wear masks in that crazy heat to spending hours on hold trying to change our BC reservation to a resort that would be open, and then getting disconnected before getting through To anyone  i finally gave up and cancelled as i could do that online. 

Have a trip scheduled for January so here’s to hoping things are better by then. At least I know the temps will be better then.


----------



## asc

Any official word on delayed opening?  I know Disneyland in CA is now indefinitely delayed in opening.


----------



## brockash

asc said:


> Any official word on delayed opening?  I know Disneyland in CA is now indefinitely delayed in opening.


Just that a message went out to CMs that they're still opening on 7/11...previews before.


----------



## wilkydelts

The system for tickets only people is already active at 6:13am.


----------



## GBRforWDW

asc said:


> Any official word on delayed opening?  I know Disneyland in CA is now indefinitely delayed in opening.


Only reason for Disneyland's delay is the government and not Disneyland itself.  They're wanting to open, government just isn't approving anything until after next weekend, so Disneyland didn't feel they'd have enough time to get everyone back and ready in 2 weeks, if the government even approved immediately next Monday.


----------



## cgattis

mrsap said:


> I’m sure we’ll all be just fine!!!
> 
> View attachment 504605


This was exactly me the year we went in August, without a mask.  Ew.



crazymomof4 said:


> I've already decided: NOT wearing a conventional bra AND a mask!


Now there is a woman who knows how to draw a line!!!


----------



## Antonio

As use for a face mask? It’s honestly the only thing I can wear.


----------



## yulilin3

Antonio said:


> As use for a face mask? It’s honestly the only thing I can wear.


merged you to the existing thread.
Bandanas, gaiters and masks have all been acceptable at DIsney Springs, Disney has said the face covering needs to cover your nose and mouth completely


----------



## LovingPooh

Not sure about everyone else, but I arrive in Disney July 12 and I am more than excited about not having to hear the phrase “please fill in all the available space.”


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Antonio said:


> As use for a face mask? It’s honestly the only thing I can wear.


I hope you are wearing more than a face mask!


----------



## yulilin3

LovingPooh said:


> Not sure about everyone else, but I arrive in Disney July 12 and I am more than excited about not having to hear the phrase “please fill in all the available space.”


It has been so great,  being in lines,  watching shows,  entering the parks without people right on top of you


----------



## Jadyreen1282

yulilin3 said:


> It has been so great,  being in lines,  watching shows,  entering the parks without people right on top of you



Disney cannot sustain with low crowds. If they don't make money they will close for good instead of putting people at risk. You better hope crowds levels are enough to pay the bills or there will be no Disney World.


----------



## smurphym

my AP was paid in full and had about 3 weeks left on it when the parks closed in march.   disney extended my pass correctly to aug 5th.   i understand that they're giving an additional extension of 30 days to members that were paid in full and that it will appear in our account in oct.  however, we're booked at copper creek for a week at the end of august.  that 30 day extension will cover us for our trip in aug, but it wont appear until oct?  obviously i need to call them about this.  any suggestions before i do?  thank you


----------



## yulilin3

Jadyreen1282 said:


> Disney cannot sustain with low crowds. If they don't make money they will close for good instead of putting people at risk. You better hope crowds levels are enough to pay the bills or there will be no Disney World.


I don't think i said i hope it stays like this forever,  what i said wasd that it's nice not to have people standing right next to you.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think i said i hope it stays like this forever,  what i said wasd that it's nice not to have people standing right next to you.



That is my dream. Right now I would take the 2 hours waits if it meant Disney would be able to stay open. Just not going to be enough people vacationing from overseas until Covid and social unrest stops. POR is our goto Resort. We had to move due to it not opening up. May not be open for a year. Just need to get open and money moving back to Disney.


----------



## doleddanielle

smurphym said:


> my AP was paid in full and had about 3 weeks left on it when the parks closed in march.   disney extended my pass correctly to aug 5th.   i understand that they're giving an additional extension of 30 days to members that were paid in full and that it will appear in our account in oct.  however, we're booked at copper creek for a week at the end of august.  that 30 day extension will cover us for our trip in aug, but it wont appear until oct?  obviously i need to call them about this.  any suggestions before i do?  thank you


I believe the only way would be to renew your pass since the additional 30-day extension will only be for passes valid at the time. The whole situation with AP's and waiting until October is wonky, but renewing your pass will help guarantee those park reservations for your end of August stay. No one knows right how they're handling that extension for passes that expire before October, it's possible that your renewal will now be for 13 months because of that extension.


----------



## smurphym

thanks for your response.  my wife and i are on the fence with renewing.  we're out of state and with the near future in question, spending over $2000 for the 2 of us doesnt make sense.  so if we could get the additional 30 days now would be great.  i agree that they're probably only going to add the 30 days if we renew


----------



## Leigh L

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think i said i hope it stays like this forever,  what i said wasd that it's nice not to have people standing right next to you.


DH and I were saying the same thing, just once we'd like to have that experience! And also just walking in to get on line for a ride without being shoved in, especially for HM, even if we don't do the stretch room. Our family almost always gets separated after exiting that part due to crowds LOL


----------



## LovingPooh

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think i said i hope it stays like this forever,  what i said wasd that it's nice not to have people standing right next to you.


100% agree. There are not very many people anymore that understand personal space.


----------



## NotGrumpyButPrettyClose

Jadyreen1282 said:


> Disney cannot sustain with low crowds. If they don't make money they will close for good instead of putting people at risk. You better hope crowds levels are enough to pay the bills or there will be no Disney World.





yulilin3 said:


> I don't think i said i hope it stays like this forever,  what i said wasd that it's nice not to have people standing right next to you.


I'm pretty sure that the bean counters have run the numbers on their spreadsheets forwards, backwards and sideways to make sure that the reopening won't lose money or drain cash flow.


----------



## Cliffside

I am usually an AP holder and unfortunately with them not being sold...I am trying to plan a 2021 trip. If I buy tickets and I need to change my date are you allowed to put the tickets value to another date if there are Park  reservations left in the system?


----------



## g-dad66

Jadyreen1282 said:


> Disney cannot sustain with low crowds. If they don't make money they will close for good instead of putting people at risk. You better hope crowds levels are enough to pay the bills or there will be no Disney World.




Good point.

Alternatively, I'm wondering:    In order to keep crowd levels low enough for safety, will Disney have to raise prices to the point where it prices most of us out of the market?

Hoping for vaccine development and availability before too many months into the future.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

The international Disney parks are re-opening  and will hopefully be able to stay open.  I believe Shanghai Disneyland is now expanding their show offerings.  Being patient is tough but things will get better.


----------



## Trvlnomad

Agree.- hopefully when 2021 rolls around we are all doing better.  Anyone know why Uniqlo closed?


----------



## Davey Jones II

Jadyreen1282 said:


> Disney cannot sustain with low crowds. If they don't make money they will close for good instead of putting people at risk. You better hope crowds levels are enough to pay the bills or there will be no Disney World.



In the long run, if Disney and other theme/amusement park operators have to continue with a reservation system and greatly reduced capacity crowds, they will have to increase their prices a great deal, too. As I posted back in April, that would be close to the Discovery Cove model of doing business. The tradeoff for fans would be (presumably) shorter wait times and much more manageable crowds. Also, there should be  far less need for endless trip planning to beat the crowds.


----------



## sheila14

Will anyone know what the numbers are for staying on resort and entering the parks??


----------



## AquaDame

sheila14 said:


> Will anyone know what the numbers are for staying on resort and entering the parks??



I doubt it... Disney doesn't usually share numbers.


----------



## sheila14

I guess we wait for the parks to open and listen to others talk about their experience


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Davey Jones II said:


> In the long run, if Disney and other theme/amusement park operators have to continue with a reservation system and greatly reduced capacity crowds, they will have to increase their prices a great deal, too. As I posted back in April, that would be close to the Discovery Cove model of doing business. The tradeoff for fans would be (presumably) shorter wait times and much more manageable crowds. Also, there should be  far less need for endless trip planning to beat the crowds.



And I am all in for that except the average family isn't. I would happily pay 200 a ticket for Disney parks then it would cut out the crowd we go there to see, the young families with children amazed by the magic. It's just going to be a crazy mess. I hope in my lifetime the magic comes back for us. Right now it's just not but we will see I guess.


----------



## Davey Jones II

Jadyreen1282 said:


> And I am all in for that except the average family isn't. I would happily pay 200 a ticket for Disney parks then it would cut out the crowd we go there to see, the young families with children amazed by the magic. It's just going to be a crazy mess. I hope in my lifetime the magic comes back for us. Right now it's just not but we will see I guess.



As discussed a couple of months ago, it's not a bad tradeoff because you could do WDW in about half the time it took before the pandemic -- e.g. in 5 days instead of ten.


----------



## crazymomof4

cgattis said:


> Now there is a woman who knows how to draw a line!!!


 A bra is the equivalent of a mask over your .... ahem.... chest.   I'm doing one OR the other. Not both! Since the mask is required by WDW, that means the bra gets the axe.


----------



## sam5disney

smurphym said:


> my AP was paid in full and had about 3 weeks left on it when the parks closed in march.   disney extended my pass correctly to aug 5th.   i understand that they're giving an additional extension of 30 days to members that were paid in full and that it will appear in our account in oct.  however, we're booked at copper creek for a week at the end of august.  that 30 day extension will cover us for our trip in aug, but it wont appear until oct?  obviously i need to call them about this.  any suggestions before i do?  thank you


Just call the AP line - with my trip in July I was short 2 days on my AP after the extension, called the line & only made it half way through my explanation & the cast member was like oh, you need your pass extended? No problem. And then actually extended it to the end of the month to give me wiggle room so an additional 2 wks. Easiest call I've made in this whole mess!  Really think Disney is trying. Now just deciding if I'm still going after all this with "stupid COVID" as it's referred to in our house! Good luck


----------



## donp

Any word yet on PH resolution? Talked to one CM last week who said removing PH would then add a day or two onto the length of the ticket, talked to a different one who said nothing has been decided.


----------



## dachsie

donp said:


> Any word yet on PH resolution? Talked to one CM last week who said removing PH would then add a day or two onto the length of the ticket, talked to a different one who said nothing has been decided.


Mine told me to wait to see.  I am going in Dec and there may be hopping by then


----------



## soniam

Cliffside said:


> I am usually an AP holder and unfortunately with them not being sold...I am trying to plan a 2021 trip. If I buy tickets and I need to change my date are you allowed to put the tickets value to another date if there are Park  reservations left in the system?



Have you considered flex-date tickets? They cost more though. I don’t know if Disney will accommodate changes like that fir date-based tickets. You can always use the original purchase price value of your tickets towards purchasing new ones for the new dates. That has always been the case.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Anyone know what they have capped capacity at? 30%?


----------



## zacharyt25

yulilin3 said:


> It has been so great,  being in lines,  watching shows,  entering the parks without people right on top of you



THIS!!!! I'm most excited about this for my August trip- I can trade the fireworks (and maybe even an Ohana dinner   ) for lower crowds and fewer people walking all over each other. And shorter lines???????? I'm in


----------



## zacharyt25

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Anyone know what they have capped capacity at? 30%?



I don't think they've released numbers, but most things I see tend to talk about 20-30% capacity. AKA the dream!


----------



## nursejackie

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I hope you are wearing more than a face mask!


I like it when posts make me chuckle.


----------



## TarotFox

Low capacity doesn't equal lower wait times though.


----------



## LovingPooh

TarotFox said:


> Low capacity doesn't equal lower wait times though.


That’s true. But a day at Disney is better than a day at work even with all the changes, in my opinion.


----------



## ClapYourHands

TarotFox said:


> Low capacity doesn't equal lower wait times though.


That’s true, but for some people the feel of the crowds is an important factor. Lots of people like to walk around and take in the atmosphere, and that’s hard with wall to wall people.

Last trip we hopped to EPCOT one night that unexpectedly turned out to be a 10/10 crowd. We were able to duck into the Land and I refreshed to get FP for Soarin’ three times in a row. Using refresh, I got SE and mission space, and we used the end of the night to ride TT. In terms of getting rides my kids like, we were successful. In terms of enjoying the park, not as much. The crowds were overwhelming, and I felt almost claustrophobic on the paths.


----------



## TarotFox

I think being properly mindful of social distancing will make for a fairly restrictive park atmosphere, but I'm sure most people will just decide to ignore how close they are to people up and down Main Street.


----------



## osufeth24

Have they said how they're going to board rides? 

I'm assuming it'll be like what Universal did and either board every other row for like some of the coasters, or if it's a cart it'll just be your party.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Have they said how they're going to board rides?
> 
> I'm assuming it'll be like what Universal did and either board every other row for like some of the coasters, or if it's a cart it'll just be your party.


I will hopefully have that info soon, at least for MFSR


----------



## penel3

crazymomof4 said:


> A bra is the equivalent of a mask over your .... ahem.... chest.   I'm doing one OR the other. Not both! Since the mask is required by WDW, that means the bra gets the axe.


You all just made my husband smile!! LOL


----------



## armerida

sam5disney said:


> Just call the AP line - with my trip in July I was short 2 days on my AP after the extension, called the line & only made it half way through my explanation & the cast member was like oh, you need your pass extended? No problem. And then actually extended it to the end of the month to give me wiggle room so an additional 2 wks. Easiest call I've made in this whole mess!  Really think Disney is trying. Now just deciding if I'm still going after all this with "stupid COVID" as it's referred to in our house! Good luck


That’s great! I’m in the same situation and was told they couldn’t do anything for me - I will have to try again!


----------



## yulilin3

Word from Batuu on operational changes
Both MFSR and RotR will only take one party per pod/vehicle. The entire RotR attraction will be done (no spoilers) so no jumping any element, MFSR they are going to decide if to leave the pre show running while people walk through, so no stopping in that room
Face shields are required for almost every position now, CM have to be strict on enforcement with guests, examples of people on the spectrum or any other disability will be required to wear a mask or asked to leave , were given in the training this morning
There will be a relaxation zone (masks off) at SWGE, it is said to oh=hold about 80 people, she's about to walk the land so she'll tell me where this zone will be.
Most casts that their costume required a hat are now told not to wear it because of the face shield plus mask, might be too uncomfortable, so no officer hats at RotR
There will be a safety spiel playing through out the park reminding people to wear mask and wash hands
You can still take pics in the Falcon loading area but with masks on


----------



## osufeth24

I'll def be skipping Falcon for a while til I have friends that join me.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> I'll def be skipping Falcon for a while til I have friends that join me.


Yeah, I don't know if I wanna run over to RotR without some friends


----------



## osufeth24

I'll def do Rise by myself, no problem there lol.  But don't see any enjoyment in doing the Falcon all by yourself


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> I'll def do Rise by myself, no problem there lol.  But don't see any enjoyment in doing the Falcon all by yourself


Maybe CM can activate Chewie Mode


----------



## runjulesrun

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah, I don't know if I wanna run over to RotR without some friends


So we need to talk our local friends into joining us at HS when we are there so we can ride RotR and MFSR together. Just 2 of us wouldn't be quite as fun.


----------



## wilkydelts

@yulilin3 Do you think this is being taken into consideration with capacity limits or have they told CMs that waits will be long and just be prepared?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Is there a list of which restaurants will be open, and do we think in-park bars will be open?  I looked here already: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/ and it doesn't list food/drink places.  With the new order about bars (50%+ of their money coming from alcohol) only being allowed to do to-go beverages, I haven't seen Disney say how they're handling that.  For example, if Oga's or Baseline Taphouse aren't allowed to have on-site alcohol consumption, do we think they'll do to-go cocktails?


----------



## yulilin3

wilkydelts said:


> @yulilin3 Do you think this is being taken into consideration with capacity limits or have they told CMs that waits will be long and just be prepared?


just  from experience, even with low capacity, the fact that they are not loading at 100% will be an issue, especially these 2 rides where capacity was low to begin with and with RotR constantly breaking down. MFSR will be better than RotR but I expect lines to be about an hour for both


----------



## yulilin3

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Is there a list of which restaurants will be open, and do we think in-park bars will be open?  I looked here already: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/ and it doesn't list food/drink places.  With the new order about bars (50%+ of their money coming from alcohol) only being allowed to do to-go beverages, I haven't seen Disney say how they're handling that.  For example, if Oga's or Baseline Taphouse aren't allowed to have on-site alcohol consumption, do we think they'll do to-go cocktails?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine/


----------



## yulilin3

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Is there a list of which restaurants will be open, and do we think in-park bars will be open?  I looked here already: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/ and it doesn't list food/drink places.  With the new order about bars (50%+ of their money coming from alcohol) only being allowed to do to-go beverages, I haven't seen Disney say how they're handling that.  For example, if Oga's or Baseline Taphouse aren't allowed to have on-site alcohol consumption, do we think they'll do to-go cocktails?


my DD is about to do a walk of the land now and I told her to try and find out if Oga's is in fact opening


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> Word from Batuu on operational changes
> Both MFSR and RotR will only take one party per pod/vehicle. The entire RotR attraction will be done (no spoilers) so no jumping any element, MFSR they are going to decide if to leave the pre show running while people walk through, so no stopping in that room
> Face shields are required for almost every position now, CM have to be strict on enforcement with guests, examples of people on the spectrum or any other disability will be required to wear a mask or asked to leave , were given in the training this morning
> There will be a relaxation zone (masks off) at SWGE, it is said to oh=hold about 80 people, she's about to walk the land so she'll tell me where this zone will be.
> Most casts that their costume required a hat are now told not to wear it because of the face shield plus mask, might be too uncomfortable, so no officer hats at RotR
> There will be a safety spiel playing through out the park reminding people to wear mask and wash hands
> You can still take pics in the Falcon loading area but with masks on


This will be fun for me end of August if they're still doing it that way, a pod/vehicle all to myself!!! So exciting lol


----------



## Sarahslay

osufeth24 said:


> I'll def do Rise by myself, no problem there lol.  But don't see any enjoyment in doing the Falcon all by yourself


I was thinking the same thing, at least where having an additional pilot is concerned.


----------



## Tbella

Passholder preview reservations live!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Annual passholder preview registrations are out.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

yulilin3 said:


> my DD is about to do a walk of the land now and I told her to try and find out if Oga's is in fact opening


Thank you!  The dine link took me to what I'd seen before.  I guess Disney is watching & waiting before saying what they're going to do with bars.  No need to rile everyone up if it will be dropped by mid-July, haha.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Tbella said:


> Passholder preview reservations live!


I still never heard anything or even got an email about this.  Is there a link?


----------



## Tbella

Link for passholder preview:

http://t.passholder.disneydestinati...646730|276168557&cid=PDM205653&bid=1125441563


----------



## yulilin3

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I still never heard anything or even got an email about this.  Is there a link?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/verify/


----------



## doleddanielle

Thanks all for posting the AP link!! Did they email this out?? Currently in the waiting room!

ETA: Got my AK day for 7/9!! The incognito trick like for the Park Passes worked while Chrome was still sitting in the waiting room!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

doleddanielle said:


> Thanks all for posting the AP link!! Did they email this out?? Currently in the waiting room!


Yes, they sent an email. Some people got it, some didn’t(my mother vs me for example). Typical Disney email system


----------



## doleddanielle

Zeus'Headache said:


> Yes, they sent an email. Some people got it, some didn’t(my mother vs me for example). Typical Disney email system


Usually, I get all the emails, so weird! But I'm so thankful it was posted here


----------



## samanthaj1018

I also got a push notification on MDX but was already in the queue thanks to you kind folks! Was able to get MK on July 10


----------



## LovingPooh

Noticed annual passholder registration for July 9 and 10 are now full according to the update on Jackie Dailey's article


----------



## Chris Ehlers

yulilin3 said:


> my DD is about to do a walk of the land now and I told her to try and find out if Oga's is in fact opening


Here is a list of whats not opening o Oga's is not on the list

https://comicbook.com/irl/news/disn...rants-that-wont-reopen-with-parks-revealed/#5


----------



## zacharyt25

yulilin3 said:


> Word from Batuu on operational changes
> Both MFSR and RotR will only take one party per pod/vehicle. The entire RotR attraction will be done (no spoilers) so no jumping any element, MFSR they are going to decide if to leave the pre show running while people walk through, so no stopping in that room
> Face shields are required for almost every position now, CM have to be strict on enforcement with guests, examples of people on the spectrum or any other disability will be required to wear a mask or asked to leave , were given in the training this morning
> There will be a relaxation zone (masks off) at SWGE, it is said to oh=hold about 80 people, she's about to walk the land so she'll tell me where this zone will be.
> Most casts that their costume required a hat are now told not to wear it because of the face shield plus mask, might be too uncomfortable, so no officer hats at RotR
> There will be a safety spiel playing through out the park reminding people to wear mask and wash hands
> You can still take pics in the Falcon loading area but with masks on



One party at a time? OOF. I see long waits for those in my future.... it'll be worth it! Honestly though I'd imagine shorter waits for most other things? I know they wont be loading rides the same, but with much smaller crowds I would imagine the waits would at least be a little shorter for most rides, even with reduced ride capacity.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Anyone know if water park APs are being giving extensions too?


----------



## fenrir58

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah, I don't know if I wanna run over to RotR without some friends


My last smugglers run was ruined by a child screaming and the dad not even caring to even look at her crying so for me I can take a break from others


----------



## francie57

Another site just posted 2 min ago that Oga’s Has been removed from the reopening list. Not sure where they got the info.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

francie57 said:


> Another site just posted 2 min ago that Oga’s Has been removed from the reopening list. Not sure where they got the info.



It's a bar. All Florida bars are closed


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277656772468256768


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277657548032745474


----------



## dachsie

yulilin3 said:


> Word from Batuu on operational changes
> Both MFSR and RotR will only take one party per pod/vehicle. The entire RotR attraction will be done (no spoilers) so no jumping any element, MFSR they are going to decide if to leave the pre show running while people walk through, so no stopping in that room
> Face shields are required for almost every position now, CM have to be strict on enforcement with guests, examples of people on the spectrum or any other disability will be required to wear a mask or asked to leave , were given in the training this morning
> There will be a relaxation zone (masks off) at SWGE, it is said to oh=hold about 80 people, she's about to walk the land so she'll tell me where this zone will be.
> Most casts that their costume required a hat are now told not to wear it because of the face shield plus mask, might be too uncomfortable, so no officer hats at RotR
> There will be a safety spiel playing through out the park reminding people to wear mask and wash hands
> You can still take pics in the Falcon loading area but with masks on


So as a solo rider, I know th MF is out, what about RotR?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Very happy to hear that all guests will be required to wear a mask. Lots of folks thought they were going to get around that.


----------



## crazymomof4

ClapYourHands said:


> That’s true, but for some people the feel of the crowds is an important factor. Lots of people like to walk around and take in the atmosphere, and that’s hard with wall to wall people.
> 
> Last trip we hopped to EPCOT one night that unexpectedly turned out to be a 10/10 crowd. We were able to duck into the Land and I refreshed to get FP for Soarin’ three times in a row. Using refresh, I got SE and mission space, and we used the end of the night to ride TT. In terms of getting rides my kids like, we were successful. In terms of enjoying the park, not as much. The crowds were overwhelming, and I felt almost claustrophobic on the paths.


I agree.  I'm one of those "people like to walk around and take in the atmosphere".  My first few visits to WDW were in the late 80s and always during the slow season, when crowds were so low.  Over the decades, I've slowly seen *that* WDW disappear for me and it makes me sad. One thing I've learned to do when parks get busy is to tilt my head up and, as much as safely possible, keep my focus above the heads of the crowds. This does several things:  My brain registers the crowd to a lesser degree because my eyes aren't seeing them.  So it doesn't *feel* as crowded.  Does that makes sense?  Also I have noticed many delightful theming aspects that are up at the level above the crowd's heads. Additionally at the end of the day I feel less tired and less sensory overloaded, less headachy (I'm prone).  And I know what you're thinking but I haven't yet slammed into a person or a pole or trashcan......YET!    I periodically glance down, + my teen DD will sometimes grab my arm and pull me out of harms way.
At any rate, I am one who also is looking forward to the lower crowds for our Sept trip.  I wonder if it will bring back to mind those late 80s trips?  The lack of parades, etc is a fair trade (for one trip anyway) just to relive the past, in a sense.


----------



## IluvMGM

Just got an email I can make dining reservations tomorrow.


----------



## crazymomof4

IluvMGM said:


> Just got an email I can make dining reservations tomorrow.


How far out from your arrival day are you?


----------



## IluvMGM

crazymomof4 said:


> How far out from your arrival day are you?


We arrive Aug 31.


----------



## lanejudy

yulilin3 said:


> Face shields are required for almost every position now, CM have to be strict on enforcement with guests, examples of people on the spectrum or any other disability will be required to wear a mask or asked to leave , were given in the training this morning


Thank you for this.  It has been an ongoing question on the disABILITIES Forum!


----------



## Nightmarefandom

IluvMGM said:


> Just got an email I can make dining reservations tomorrow.


Just got that email as well is it online or via phone?


----------



## 02AggieGirl

Nightmarefandom said:


> Just got that email as well is it online or via phone?


It says to call when you are ready to make a reservation


----------



## lilypgirl

For tomorrow can the reservations only be done by calling or can we make them online?


----------



## 02AggieGirl

lilypgirl said:


> For tomorrow can the reservations only be done by calling or can we make them online?


It seems like you will need to call


----------



## ALDSMD

lilypgirl said:


> For tomorrow can the reservations only be done by calling or can we make them online?


My email says I can do it online.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

The email itself never explicitly states EITHER to call or email. Clicking on the link says nothing for us July 11+ people in regards to online/call. However, they do say online will resume at a later time, meaning that I believe you will need to call to make reservations.


----------



## IluvMGM

ALDSMD said:


> My email says I can do it online.


Yes, no phone number given to call, it says on disneyworld.com. I sure hope that's true. Lol


----------



## 02AggieGirl

IluvMGM said:


> Yes, no phone number given to call, it says on disneyworld.com. I sure hope that's true. Lol


Weird.  Mine has a phone number that says to call when ready.  Online is obviously way more convenient!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

The ‘do it on DisneyWorld.com’ part I thought meant for when reservations open up to other guests. When those reservations open up for everyone, the online system will be back.


----------



## ALDSMD

IluvMGM said:


> Yes, no phone number given to call, it says on disneyworld.com. I sure hope that's true. Lol


Mine says the same thing so fingers crossed!


----------



## Zeus'Headache

02AggieGirl said:


> Weird.  Mine has a phone number that says to call when ready.  Online is obviously way more convenient!


Can you post what your email says for the phone number? I think I found the one to us, but my email doesn’t state a number and I want to see if it’s the DVC member line or not.


----------



## ALDSMD

02AggieGirl said:


> Weird.  Mine has a phone number that says to call when ready.  Online is obviously way more convenient!


That is weird.  Mine doesn't have a phone number!??  What phone number did it give you?


----------



## 02AggieGirl

"When you’re ready to make a reservation, call us at 407-939-6690."

I have a room only reservation so maybe they want me to call because I can't book in the parks??


----------



## brockash

Chris Ehlers said:


> Here is a list of whats not opening o Oga's is not on the list
> 
> https://comicbook.com/irl/news/disn...rants-that-wont-reopen-with-parks-revealed/#5


Wow there's a lot more shops/restaurants that will not be open than what I would have imagined.  Seems like lines will be pretty long for getting food.  Not to mention the seating issue.  I know it'll save them money, but man they're going to make social distancing hard with having so many food places closed and such a limited number of places to try to shove ppl.

Thank you for posting!


----------



## yulilin3

*Reservation Window – Frequently Asked Questions*

Q.

When can I make advance reservations for experiences at Walt Disney World Resort, such as dining reservations and tours?
A.

While we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort hotels and theme parks, we are keeping the well-being of our Guests and Cast Members in mind.
*Disney Springs Dining *
Select dining locations at Disney Springs are currently accepting reservations for all Guests.
*Guests Staying at Disney Resort Hotels *
Guests with Disney Resort hotel reservations for arrivals June 22 through July 10, 2020 can make dining reservations for select Walt Disney World Resort hotel and available Disney Springs dining locations beginning June 18, 2020. Call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 824-1391 to check availability and make reservations. Or, if you’re a Disney Vacation Club Member, call Member Services at (800) 800-9800. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call.
*Eligible Guests with Dining and Experience Reservations Cancelled During Closure*
Guests who had an active dining or experience reservation on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Resort may—beginning on June 30—make a new reservation online up to 60 days in advance. Eligible Guests who are unable to make a reservation online may call (407) 939-6690 or (800) 800-9800 for Disney Vacation Club Members.
Eligible Guests can make reservations for available experiences by calling (407) 939-6690, or (800) 800-9800 for Disney Vacation Club Members, beginning on June 30.
Dining reservations for Walt Disney World Resort hotel and theme park locations available during initial reopening may only be booked online during this time. Reservations will not be available through the My Disney Experience app during this advance window. Discover which dining locations and experiences will be available during initial reopening.
*All Other Guests*
Dining and experience reservations will reopen at a later date for Guests. Please continue to check back for details.
As reservations resume, Guests will be able to make dining and experience reservations up to 60 days in advance to allow Guests to make their plans closer to their visits. In addition, Disney Resort hotel Guests can make reservations up to 60 days in advance plus the length of their stay (up to 10 days).
Please note: In order to foster physical distancing during this time, upon reopening, our offerings, restaurants and other experiences such as behind-the-scenes tours will be limited in capacity, while other experiences may remain closed.


----------



## mrsap

I’m excited to make dining reservations. Should be interesting by phone  Should we assume 7:00?


----------



## Zeus'Headache

02AggieGirl said:


> "When you’re ready to make a reservation, call us at 407-939-6690."


Thank you. That’s the Disney Dining hotline, and I called today(just to have it in my recents) and they are nice and busy


----------



## Zeus'Headache

yulilin3 said:


> *Reservation Window – Frequently Asked Questions*
> 
> Q.
> 
> When can I make advance reservations for experiences at Walt Disney World Resort, such as dining reservations and tours?
> A.
> 
> While we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort hotels and theme parks, we are keeping the well-being of our Guests and Cast Members in mind.
> *Disney Springs Dining *
> Select dining locations at Disney Springs are currently accepting reservations for all Guests.
> *Guests Staying at Disney Resort Hotels *
> Guests with Disney Resort hotel reservations for arrivals June 22 through July 10, 2020 can make dining reservations for select Walt Disney World Resort hotel and available Disney Springs dining locations beginning June 18, 2020. Call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 824-1391 to check availability and make reservations. Or, if you’re a Disney Vacation Club Member, call Member Services at (800) 800-9800. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call.
> *Eligible Guests with Dining and Experience Reservations Cancelled During Closure*
> Guests who had an active dining or experience reservation on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Resort may—beginning on June 30—make a new reservation online up to 60 days in advance. Eligible Guests who are unable to make a reservation online may call (407) 939-6690 or (800) 800-9800 for Disney Vacation Club Members.
> Eligible Guests can make reservations for available experiences by calling (407) 939-6690, or (800) 800-9800 for Disney Vacation Club Members, beginning on June 30.
> Dining reservations for Walt Disney World Resort hotel and theme park locations available during initial reopening may only be booked online during this time. Reservations will not be available through the My Disney Experience app during this advance window. Discover which dining locations and experiences will be available during initial reopening.
> *All Other Guests*
> Dining and experience reservations will reopen at a later date for Guests. Please continue to check back for details.
> As reservations resume, Guests will be able to make dining and experience reservations up to 60 days in advance to allow Guests to make their plans closer to their visits. In addition, Disney Resort hotel Guests can make reservations up to 60 days in advance plus the length of their stay (up to 10 days).
> Please note: In order to foster physical distancing during this time, upon reopening, our offerings, restaurants and other experiences such as behind-the-scenes tours will be limited in capacity, while other experiences may remain closed.


Interesting. It JUST updated cause I was just reading it, refreshed, and now new


----------



## dachsie

brockash said:


> Wow there's a lot more shops/restaurants that will not be open than what I would have imagined.  Seems like lines will be pretty long for getting food.  Not to mention the seating issue.  I know it'll save them money, but man they're going to make social distancing hard with having so many food places closed and such a limited number of places to try to shove ppl.
> 
> Thank you for posting!


And I am surprised at all the shops closed, esp in Epcot - that's what you do in WS.


----------



## yulilin3

*Beginning June 30*, eligible Guests with experience reservations previously cancelled due to the closure can call (407) 939-6690 to make reservations for available offerings. Eligible Disney Vacation Club Members can call Member Services at (800) 800-9800 for reservations.
During this initial window, Guests can check availability for the following experiences:
*Magic Kingdom Park:*

Capture Your Moment photo experience
*Disney’s Hollywood Studios:*

Droid Depot
*Walt Disney World Resort Hotels:*

Ft. Wilderness Archery Experience
Horseback riding
Wilderness Back Trail Adventure
Fishing excursions
Private pool cabanas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Anyone know what time dining usually opens up? Is it like 7am, but could open up earlier?


----------



## fenrir58

yulilin3 said:


> *Beginning June 30*, eligible Guests with experience reservations previously cancelled due to the closure can call (407) 939-6690 to make reservations for available offerings. Eligible Disney Vacation Club Members can call Member Services at (800) 800-9800 for reservations.
> During this initial window, Guests can check availability for the following experiences:
> *Magic Kingdom Park:*
> 
> Capture Your Moment photo experience
> *Disney’s Hollywood Studios:*
> 
> Droid Depot
> *Walt Disney World Resort Hotels:*
> 
> Ft. Wilderness Archery Experience
> Horseback riding
> Wilderness Back Trail Adventure
> Fishing excursions
> Private pool cabanas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa


I’m so frustrated. I emailed Disney telling them I never get my emails and that I was subscribed and they just sent me an email telling me how to subscribe. I never get emails that tell me stuff like this I’d like to know


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

yulilin3 said:


> *Reservation Window – Frequently Asked Questions*
> 
> Q.
> 
> When can I make advance reservations for experiences at Walt Disney World Resort, such as dining reservations and tours?
> A.
> 
> While we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort hotels and theme parks, we are keeping the well-being of our Guests and Cast Members in mind.
> *Disney Springs Dining *
> Select dining locations at Disney Springs are currently accepting reservations for all Guests.
> *Guests Staying at Disney Resort Hotels *
> Guests with Disney Resort hotel reservations for arrivals June 22 through July 10, 2020 can make dining reservations for select Walt Disney World Resort hotel and available Disney Springs dining locations beginning June 18, 2020. Call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 824-1391 to check availability and make reservations. Or, if you’re a Disney Vacation Club Member, call Member Services at (800) 800-9800. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call.
> *Eligible Guests with Dining and Experience Reservations Cancelled During Closure*
> Guests who had an active dining or experience reservation on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Resort may—beginning on June 30—make a new reservation online up to 60 days in advance. Eligible Guests who are unable to make a reservation online may call (407) 939-6690 or (800) 800-9800 for Disney Vacation Club Members.
> Eligible Guests can make reservations for available experiences by calling (407) 939-6690, or (800) 800-9800 for Disney Vacation Club Members, beginning on June 30.
> Dining reservations for Walt Disney World Resort hotel and theme park locations available during initial reopening may only be booked online during this time. Reservations will not be available through the My Disney Experience app during this advance window. Discover which dining locations and experiences will be available during initial reopening.
> *All Other Guests*
> Dining and experience reservations will reopen at a later date for Guests. Please continue to check back for details.
> As reservations resume, Guests will be able to make dining and experience reservations up to 60 days in advance to allow Guests to make their plans closer to their visits. In addition, Disney Resort hotel Guests can make reservations up to 60 days in advance plus the length of their stay (up to 10 days).
> Please note: In order to foster physical distancing during this time, upon reopening, our offerings, restaurants and other experiences such as behind-the-scenes tours will be limited in capacity, while other experiences may remain closed.


Really hope this works haha.  When I tried to get the "recovery" package it took forever.  The CM kept saying it was only for people whose trips were cancelled due to covid, I said mine was, she said "why, because you didn't pay?". I said no it was cancelled automatically because of covid, "this is only for people whose trips were cancelled", around & around & around.  I guess I'd better start digging through my email to find the confirmations & subsequent cancellations in case they ask for those.


----------



## yulilin3

fenrir58 said:


> I’m so frustrated. I emailed Disney telling them I never get my emails and that I was subscribed and they just sent me an email telling me how to subscribe. I never get emails that tell me stuff like this I’d like to know


this is all on the website right now


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

Odd. My email sure makes it sound like I can do it online.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> Odd. My email sure makes it sound like I can do it online.


The website says you can, but if you have difficulty to call.


----------



## 02AggieGirl

Hopefully that is the case...I seem to be one of the only people with a number.   I'd definitely try online too!


----------



## penel3

I received the email, but my check in is Aug 30th...which it won’t be 60 days out, it will be 61 tomorrow......will I be allowed to make all my ADR’s?


----------



## fenrir58

yulilin3 said:


> this is all on the website right now


I know this is but like all the posts leading up to this said people are being emailed.


----------



## yulilin3

fenrir58 said:


> I know this is but like all the posts leading up to this said people are being emailed.


I see, I understand your frustration. Have been an AP for 22 years and emails are never a sure thing, that's why when I know something is coming I just refresh all the proper pages, it sucks, but it's the only way to be able to book things with Disney, this is not a new problem


----------



## GirlDreamer

Cirque du Soleil is filing for bankruptcy:

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/29/business/cirque-du-soleil-bankruptcy/index.html
I also got this email a few hours ago:

Dear amazing _Cirque du Soleil_ fans, 

As you may have heard in the news recently, _Cirque du Soleil_ is experiencing difficult times. Rest assured that we are pursuing the best options that will allow us to resume our business activities as soon as possible. 

For now, our performances are still paused, but this is only an intermission. Soon the spotlights will come back on. 

We are happy you have tickets for one of our shows, and don’t worry, your tickets remain valid. We can’t wait to see you! If you have contacted or need to contact our customer service department with a specific request, please rest assured that our team is working tirelessly to respond to you in a timely manner.  

For as sure as the sun rises every day, _Cirque du Soleil_ will return, brighter than ever. 

While we wait for performances to start up again, please continue to enjoy the exciting content on Cirque Connect and join us every Friday at 3 p.m. ET for our #CirqueConnect specials. Come connect with us at https://www.cirquedusoleil.com/cirqueconnect 

For more information about our shows and activities, please visit our website at https://www.cirquedusoleil.com 

For questions, visit our FAQ section at https://www.cirquedusoleil.com/faqor email us at contact@cirquedusoleil.com 

We will see you soon !


----------



## wilkydelts

penel3 said:


> I received the email, but my check in is Aug 30th...which it won’t be 60 days out, it will be 61 tomorrow......will I be allowed to make all my ADR’s?



I’m confused also. I got the email and my trip isn’t until end of October so not sure if I am supposed to do it tomorrow also.


----------



## IluvMGM

wilkydelts said:


> I’m confused also. I got the email and my trip isn’t until end of October so not sure if I am supposed to do it tomorrow also.



I'm guessing that if your reservations were cancelled they are letting you make reservations tomorrow as a way to say "sorry for cancelling all your reservations." lol If you did not have any that were cancelled, then you need to wait until your 60 day mark. That's how I read it at least. Who knows?


----------



## Chris Ehlers

IluvMGM said:


> I'm guessing that if your reservations were cancelled they are letting you make reservations tomorrow as a way to say "sorry for cancelling all your reservations." lol If you did not have any that were cancelled, then you need to wait until your 60 day mark. That's how I read it at least. Who knows?


Im reading it as Folks that are already in the 60 day window only.  All other guests can makes reservations at the 60 day mark for you check in

*Eligible Guests with Dining Reservations Cancelled During the Closure*
If you had an active dining reservation on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Resort, you’ll have the opportunity to make new dining reservations *beginning on June 30* up to *60 days in advance of your arrival.*

.


----------



## IluvMGM

So I asked in chat, and they said you can't make reservations until your 60 day window. It's kind of confusing how they mention guests with reservations before September 2nd. So, I guess I don't have to wake up early tomorrow, or maybe I will just to double check.


----------



## penel3

IluvMGM said:


> So I asked in chat, and they said you can't make reservations until your 60 day window. It's kind of confusing how they mention guests with reservations before September 2nd. So, I guess I don't have to wake up early tomorrow, or maybe I will just to double check.


Thanks for asking.....I honestly didn’t want to be on hold for an hour...or three to only find out I was 1 day too early...LOL


----------



## AquaDame

yulilin3 said:


> *Eligible Guests with Dining and Experience Reservations Cancelled During Closure*
> Guests who had an active dining or experience reservation on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Resort may—beginning on June 30—make a new reservation online up to 60 days in advance.



That kind of sucks for those of us who also had dining reservations cancelled past September 2nd...? They included up until September of next year for park reservations so I'm not feeling confident they'll just push it to later it later with the 60-days language in place already.


----------



## ALK$Disney

Anyone getting uneasy about the surge of COVID cases in Florida? I am starting to get a bit concerned about our trip in November.


----------



## AquaDame

ALK$Disney said:


> Anyone getting uneasy about the surge of COVID cases in Florida? I am starting to get a bit concerned about our trip in November.



Very, but we're trying not to derail this thread...


----------



## osufeth24

No


----------



## GBRforWDW

I had dining reservations for Aug 28th-Sept 3, but no resort stay.  When 2021 resort reservations opened last week, I booked a January stay.  I really hope I can book my ADRs now too...   .  I'm sure it won't happen, but I did get the email sent out today.


----------



## vinotinto

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> Odd. My email sure makes it sound like I can do it online.


My email is exactly the same. No phone number and it seems like I should be able to do it online.



Zeus'Headache said:


> The website says you can, but if you have difficulty to call.


It's very possible they are so used to things not working online, they are already anticipating online ADRs won't work either, LOL.


----------



## MermaidMommy

Kenny the Pirate is reporting that Disney is going to be very strict with masks, and won't allow any that don't have ear loops or ties. No gaiters.

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...-masks-that-can-be-worn-at-parks-and-resorts/


----------



## JETSDAD

MermaidMommy said:


> Kenny the Pirate is reporting that Disney is going to be very strict with masks, and won't allow any that don't have ear loops or ties. No gaiters.
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...-masks-that-can-be-worn-at-parks-and-resorts/


He's just quoting the official rule which has been around since Disney Springs opened up but gaiters have been allowed at both DS and the resorts.  I've only seen one report of people being told to change from a gaiter to a regular mask.


----------



## mrsap

Good morning everyone! Just wanted to let you know that dining went live (*and you can make reservations online on their website!!)*

*Don’t waste your time on MDE - I can see restaurants and times, but I cannot actually make a reservation.

Good luck


----------



## Breezy2

Thanks, but ADR 60 day window still applies so can't make ressies for first week of September yet. Darn.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

About 45 minutes ago- got in, got all the ADRs we wanted, got out. Now we watched the normal dining page switch to being in orbit. Good luck to everyone attempting today.


----------



## brockash

Anyone able to get scifi at all?  That's the only one I haven't seen any availability on...


----------



## Zeus'Headache

brockash said:


> Anyone able to get scifi at all?  That's the only one I haven't seen any availability on...


Yes, we got it for lunch time on July 20th.

Side note- got Garden Grill for a late lunch, and it gets to be the replacement for my Ohana birthday dinner I could have almost done without the modified character dining, but all is well. My mother got her birthday replacement meal as well(this is what happens when you are both born in April!) at Liberty Tree Tavern. The menu still looks great and Liberty Tree is always a favorite. Can’t wait for our trip now!


----------



## aweehughes

brockash said:


> Anyone able to get scifi at all?  That's the only one I haven't seen any availability on...


We got it for dinner. I used Mouse Dining to find availability.


----------



## Leigh L

brockash said:


> Anyone able to get scifi at all?  That's the only one I haven't seen any availability on...



I was able to for mid-August


----------



## mrsap

brockash said:


> Anyone able to get scifi at all?  That's the only one I haven't seen any availability on...



Yes, for mid-August.


----------



## Newbie500

Signed in using MDE at about 645am and got all ressies including dinner at sci-fi for an August trip. Thanks for the help and good luck everyone!


----------



## mcmry5

brockash said:


> Anyone able to get scifi at all?  That's the only one I haven't seen any availability on...



Yes, we booked it for lunch on July 21.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

Finally got "out of orbit" and was able to make my reservations. I got everything I wanted except Sci Fi and Cali Grill, which is not available yet.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I’m not really much of an ADR person (usually make things up on the fly when there), but that was surprisingly exciting.  

It’s nice that some of the elements of planning a Disney trip are starting to get back to some semblance of normal.  I acknowledge that’s a bit of an overstatement, but just the act of sitting here with my park plan and thinking about ADR plans was a nice change compared to the past few months of unknowns.


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

Has anyone successfully gotten a reservation for the droid build this morning?  It's not giving me the option online and I'm on hold.  ADRs were a breeze.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> Has anyone successfully gotten a reservation for the droid build this morning?  It's not giving me the option online and I'm on hold.  ADRs were a breeze.



I’ve been trying to figure that one out too.


----------



## constanze

brockash said:


> Anyone able to get scifi at all?  That's the only one I haven't seen any availability on...


Lunch on the 21st


----------



## Craig Larson

brockash said:


> Anyone able to get scifi at all?  That's the only one I haven't seen any availability on...



I was able to get 8/28 at 12:15 for a party of 5.


----------



## GBRforWDW

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> Has anyone successfully gotten a reservation for the droid build this morning?  It's not giving me the option online and I'm on hold.  ADRs were a breeze.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’ve been trying to figure that one out too.


Looks like the experiences are call only for reservations:

If you had an active experience reservation between May 28 and September 2, 2020 that was cancelled due to the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Resort, you’ll have the opportunity to make a new experience reservation beginning on June 30 up to 60 days in advance of your arrival.
*Beginning June 30*, eligible Guests with experience reservations previously cancelled due to the closure *can call (407) 939-6690 to make reservations* for available offerings.


----------



## yulilin3

For droid depot try this
https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-62082504


----------



## DanielNYC

Apologies if this has been covered, but does the droid depot fall in the same category as ADRs vis-a-vis you had to have had a droid depot reservation that was *cancelled *in order to book it now?


----------



## yulilin3

DanielNYC said:


> Apologies if this has been covered, but does the droid depot fall in the same category as ADRs vis-a-vis you had to have had a droid depot reservation that was *cancelled *in order to book it now?


I believe people have tried when they had a Savi and have been successful, but you do need to have a experience reservation that was cancelled


----------



## Craig Larson

I had a previous droid reservation for 2 (my two sons), and my brother had one for savi's. They let me make a reservation for 3 for droid depot. It was also on a different day (we switched park days around). The CM I spoke to also said I could remove one of the guests if Savi's does re-open as my brother prefers to do a lightsaber build.


----------



## yulilin3

and word on the Batuu streets is that Savi might reopen with the park, so fingers crossed for all those that want to build a lightsaber


----------



## Jacq7414

ALK$Disney said:


> Anyone getting uneasy about the surge of COVID cases in Florida? I am starting to get a bit concerned about our trip in November.


November is a really long time away. I wouldn’t be concerned about it yet. Look at where NY was in April and where they are now. Hopefully you get to enjoy your trip!


----------



## wilkydelts

I can not make ADRs right now and want to make sure I am not screwing something up. I have a resort and park reservations for late October, I had previous ADRs that were cancelled due to covid, I got the email yesterday saying I would get first try to get new ADRs. It wouldn’t let me reserve. Can anyone get past the first week in September?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Your ADRs have to be within 60 days per the new policy.


----------



## Mal6586

wilkydelts said:


> I can not make ADRs right now and want to make sure I am not screwing something up. I have a resort and park reservations for late October, I had previous ADRs that were cancelled due to covid, I got the email yesterday saying I would get first try to get new ADRs. It wouldn’t let me reserve. Can anyone get past the first week in September?


You won't be able to make any ADRs until 60 days from check-in even if you had stuff canceled.


----------



## GBRforWDW

wilkydelts said:


> I can not make ADRs right now and want to make sure I am not screwing something up. I have a resort and park reservations for late October, I had previous ADRs that were cancelled due to covid, I got the email yesterday saying I would get first try to get new ADRs. It wouldn’t let me reserve. Can anyone get past the first week in September?


Yeah, their verbiage when they shut everything down and what they're doing now is completely different.  Hopefully they have a rolling process that continues to allow anyone that had reservations first dibs when the 60 day window opens up.


----------



## RatherB@Disney

Finally made my DS’s Droid Depot reservation!  DVC members may want to avoid calling MS to book Experiences ( at least per my experience).

I tried calling the 7866 number many times earlier this morning, and either couldn’t get through or received the message that the call queue was closed.  I kept calling off an on, but figured I might have better luck with calling DVC MS when they open at 9.  Was in the call queue for 30 minutes with MS.  The system was slow ( surprise, surprise!), but after getting through and 15 minutes on hold, the CM said the reservations, “are not being taken yet, possibly because the park isn‘t yet open.”  When I stated that others were able to book, she put me on hold again to check.  After another 10 minutes, she came back to provide other phone numbers to call (WDW-DINE) and book the experience.

Repeated calling of the WDW-DINE and the 7866 #’s yielded the “all circuits are busy” message.  I was about to give up when I was able to get through to the 7866 number and a CM answered within 3 minutes!  I was so surprised my attempts went from “all circuits are busy” to talking to a CM so quickly.


----------



## Khobbs18

When are people with resort reservations able to make park dining reservations?


----------



## Rxdr2013

Khobbs18 said:


> When are people with resort reservations able to make park dining reservations?


Did you already have ones made before they were cancelled?


----------



## Khobbs18

Rxdr2013 said:


> Did you already have ones made before they were cancelled?


From May 21-25, not per their new guidelines  We have a stay 7/9-7/11


----------



## Duck143

yulilin3 said:


> and word on the Batuu streets is that Savi might reopen with the park, so fingers crossed for all those that want to build a lightsaber


This just made my day!!


----------



## Rxdr2013

Khobbs18 said:


> From May 21-25, not per their new guidelines  We have a stay 7/9-7/11


You can always try. But they have not said when the rest would be able to be booked.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

mrsap said:


> Good morning everyone! Just wanted to let you know that dining went live (*and you can make reservations online on their website!!)*
> 
> *Don’t waste your time on MDE - I can see restaurants and times, but I cannot actually make a reservation.
> 
> Good luck


WHERE, please?


----------



## mrsap

ILoveMyDVC said:


> WHERE, please?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/#/reservations-accepted
Good luck


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

I wouldn't be too upset to go to Disney and not have an ADR. All of our medical knowledge is that the outdoor eateries are going to be much, much safer.


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

Next question on the droid build. I finally got through around 9 am and everything seemed fine... but 4 hours later and I haven’t gotten a confirmation email and it’s not showing in my MDE. I even tried using the link a dining reservation tab in MDE and it doesn’t work to add the confirmation number she gave me. I’m trying not panic, but I’ve never had things cast members do not show up almost immediately.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

mrsap said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/#/reservations-accepted
> Good luck


Thank you!  I went back and read more carefully - was able to book everyting I wanted and then some.   Anyone know if we will be able to purchase a TIW card and if they will be accepted?


----------



## SamFaniam

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Thank you!  I went back and read more carefuoly - was able to book everyting I wanted and then some.   Anyone know if we will be able to purchase a TIW card and if they will be accepted?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/tables-in-wonderland/


----------



## mrsap

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Thank you!  I went back and read more carefuoly - was able to book everyting I wanted and then some.   Anyone know if we will be able to purchase a TIW card and if they will be accepted?



Thats great!  Happy to help. I’m definitely more excited now with park and dining reservations booked!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

yulilin3 said:


> and word on the Batuu streets is that Savi might reopen with the park, so fingers crossed for all those that want to build a lightsaber


Has there been any talk about Oga's?  I know it was quietly removed from the list yesterday-ish, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll open sometime soon after the parks reopen.  I really want that Endor moon tiki mug!


----------



## yulilin3

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Has there been any talk about Oga's?  I know it was quietly removed from the list yesterday-ish, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll open sometime soon after the parks reopen.  I really want that Endor moon tiki mug!


Not that ive heard


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

mrsap said:


> Thats great!  Happy to help. I’m definitely more excited now with park and dining reservations booked!



Me, too.  Now I wish for later park hours and less COVID


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

SamFaniam said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/tables-in-wonderland/



I was hoping for some chatter or rumors.


----------



## CJK

Do we know if the Droid Depot and Savi's Workshop will be available to book again online in the future?


----------



## buckeyeguy1

Maybe this has been discussed in the couple huge threads involving Covid and rumors, but I’m curious as to what will happen to your park reservation on MDE after you scan into the park for the day. I know that this is all speculation as we haven’t seen any of the parks open yet. For the most part this is just something I was pondering while mowing. Also, my thoughts on this are mainly for APs, as park hopping is built into the passes. Not trying to discriminate against all those who had already purchased park hoppers (as from what I understand Disney is trying to credit those guests back for that feature), but it would be difficult for Disney to allow a ticketed guest to pay more for something that they can’t guarantee the guest could ever take advantage of.

I was thinking about the no park hopping restrictions for the foreseeable future at the WDW parks. If I were to visit a park in the morning and leave mid-day, could I cancel my park reservation for the rest of the day and make another reservation for another non-maxed park to visit in the afternoon (provided there was one)?

In theory it sounds like a reasonable idea. If I cancel or “end” my reservation in the middle of the day, it would open another opportunity for someone else to visit that park in the evening. If another guest did the same thing, I could visit that park and enjoy as well.

To make it work, they could open a turnstile or two at the exit that you would have to scan your magic band/card as you leave to let the system know you are officially out of the park. Once scanned out, you can cancel the current reservation and try to obtain a reservation for another park. If you decide not to cancel, no big deal, you could not do anything further and keep your reservation and return later in the day.

The whole booking/cancelling process could be done similarly to how current ADRs are handled if you try to book a second dining reservation in a specific timeframe of an existing reservation. When booking a second ADR, it warns you that you have an existing reservation and asks if you would like to keep it or cancel it and make your new reservation. If you chose to cancel it, it will keep the old reservation until your new reservation is confirmed. Once the new reservation is confirmed, it automatically cancels the old reservation. This type of feature would allow you ensure you have a reservation at another park before cancelling the one you had already. 

My thoughts on this process are:

1) It would allow an AP to feel like they are not losing as much on their passes as one of the benefits of the pass is built in park hopping.

2) It could open up more availability in the afternoon/evenings for more local APs to visit.

3) If you can cycle in a few extra guests at a park, it opens the potential for more revenue. If I decide not to go back that evening, I’m not spending any money there. If they can give the opportunity to another AP to visit, that person could potentially purchase F&B or merch.

There are times when we open a park, enjoy it until early afternoon and go back to the resort for a while. Sometimes we will get cleaned up and decide not to go back to the parks that evening and just enjoy the resort. Would be great if we could confirm that we weren’t going back and open a spot for others to go. Especially if it’s one of the more popular parks. 

Maybe too much for them to add IT wise, but felt it could be doable. Heck the system already keeps some fairly detailed records of where our magic bands go in a park, you would think this could be a reality that would maybe help ease a little of the frustrations some of the APs have right now.


----------



## yulilin3

buckeyeguy1 said:


> Maybe this has been discussed in the couple huge threads involving Covid and rumors, but I’m curious as to what will happen to your park reservation on MDE after you scan into the park for the day. I know that this is all speculation as we haven’t seen any of the parks open yet. For the most part this is just something I was pondering while mowing. Also, my thoughts on this are mainly for APs, as park hopping is built into the passes. Not trying to discriminate against all those who had already purchased park hoppers (as from what I understand Disney is trying to credit those guests back for that feature), but it would be difficult for Disney to allow a ticketed guest to pay more for something that they can’t guarantee the guest could ever take advantage of.
> 
> I was thinking about the no park hopping restrictions for the foreseeable future at the WDW parks. If I were to visit a park in the morning and leave mid-day, could I cancel my park reservation for the rest of the day and make another reservation for another non-maxed park to visit in the afternoon (provided there was one)?
> 
> In theory it sounds like a reasonable idea. If I cancel or “end” my reservation in the middle of the day, it would open another opportunity for someone else to visit that park in the evening. If another guest did the same thing, I could visit that park and enjoy as well.
> 
> To make it work, they could open a turnstile or two at the exit that you would have to scan your magic band/card as you leave to let the system know you are officially out of the park. Once scanned out, you can cancel the current reservation and try to obtain a reservation for another park. If you decide not to cancel, no big deal, you could not do anything further and keep your reservation and return later in the day.
> 
> The whole booking/cancelling process could be done similarly to how current ADRs are handled if you try to book a second dining reservation in a specific timeframe of an existing reservation. When booking a second ADR, it warns you that you have an existing reservation and asks if you would like to keep it or cancel it and make your new reservation. If you chose to cancel it, it will keep the old reservation until your new reservation is confirmed. Once the new reservation is confirmed, it automatically cancels the old reservation. This type of feature would allow you ensure you have a reservation at another park before cancelling the one you had already.
> 
> My thoughts on this process are:
> 
> 1) It would allow an AP to feel like they are not losing as much on their passes as one of the benefits of the pass is built in park hopping.
> 
> 2) It could open up more availability in the afternoon/evenings for more local APs to visit.
> 
> 3) If you can cycle in a few extra guests at a park, it opens the potential for more revenue. If I decide not to go back that evening, I’m not spending any money there. If they can give the opportunity to another AP to visit, that person could potentially purchase F&B or merch.
> 
> There are times when we open a park, enjoy it until early afternoon and go back to the resort for a while. Sometimes we will get cleaned up and decide not to go back to the parks that evening and just enjoy the resort. Would be great if we could confirm that we weren’t going back and open a spot for others to go. Especially if it’s one of the more popular parks.
> 
> Maybe too much for them to add IT wise, but felt it could be doable. Heck the system already keeps some fairly detailed records of where our magic bands go in a park, you would think this could be a reality that would maybe help ease a little of the frustrations some of the APs have right now.


The short answer is that no one knows right now
Disney is controlling guest flow for the foreseeable future. I don't expect any park hopping until next year


----------



## soniam

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> Next question on the droid build. I finally got through around 9 am and everything seemed fine... but 4 hours later and I haven’t gotten a confirmation email and it’s not showing in my MDE. I even tried using the link a dining reservation tab in MDE and it doesn’t work to add the confirmation number she gave me. I’m trying not panic, but I’ve never had things cast members do not show up almost immediately.



I never got an email, but mine showed up on MDE on the website.



MusicalAstronaut said:


> Has there been any talk about Oga's?  I know it was quietly removed from the list yesterday-ish, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll open sometime soon after the parks reopen.  I really want that Endor moon tiki mug!



I think they closed Oga's due to the new Florida bar rules for Covid. So, it depends upon the government rules. Oga's doesn't make much if any money off food, so they had to close.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I’ve been pretty impressed with a lot of the content Disney pushed out during the parks closure, the free PhotoPass downloads, the fun things in the app, etc....especially early on when the messaging and reminders of better times were really appreciated. 

But I’m not sure about this one.   


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278114534931066881


----------



## GBRforWDW

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’ve been pretty impressed with a lot of the content Disney pushed out during the parks closure, the free PhotoPass downloads, the fun things in the app, etc....especially early on when the messaging and reminders of better times were really appreciated.
> 
> But I’m not sure about this one.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278114534931066881


It's so mesmerizing.  I think I'll put it on my tv as I go to sleep tonight.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Was just checking out the latest DPP availability calendar, sitting here 1.5 weeks into this, I guess local and off-site APs continue to be the real pinch point with the way they currently have allocations/capacity dialed in.  Availability just keeps getting worse.   

I guess one of the wholes points of this is that they need to know the guest count coming in and don't have a bunch of walk-up APs, but I can imagine some APs are pretty frustrated.  Granted the problem 'should' correct/get better over time as Disney tweaks allocations, capacity, etc, but I guess it's not without its uncomfortable guest situations for the moment.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Was just checking out the latest DPP availability calendar, sitting here 1.5 weeks into this, I guess local and off-site APs continue to be the real pinch point with the way they currently have allocations/capacity dialed in.  Availability just keeps getting worse.
> 
> I guess one of the wholes points of this is that they need to know the guest count coming in and don't have a bunch of walk-up APs, but I can imagine some APs are pretty frustrated.  Granted the problem 'should' correct/get better over time as Disney tweaks allocations, capacity, etc, but I guess it's not without its uncomfortable guest situations for the moment.


They should really open available spots from the other 2 categories to aps maybe a day before? 
They obviously have a set number and they want to break even or maybe even make money so i hope those spots don't go to waste


----------



## osufeth24

Just a random complaint.

It really bugs me that Disney won't be selling Limited Edition merch in the parks(I get it though, they don't want swarms of people flocking to stores), but online only.  What bothers me about it is we still can't get AP discounts online, and now will have to pay for shippping on top of it.  I collect LE Magicbands, so what would cost me $28 roughly after discount, now costs $42 after shipping.

Wish they could add way to get discount, and also maybe figure out a way to do a pickup option.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

soniam said:


> I think they closed Oga's due to the new Florida bar rules for Covid. So, it depends upon the government rules. Oga's doesn't make much if any money off food, so they had to close.


Oh I know. I’m wondering if they might set up some sort of to-go version, especially since the drinks are al premade. Just knock a couple bucks off the prices & then I can still have a fuzzy tauntaun!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

osufeth24 said:


> Just a random complaint.
> 
> It really bugs me that Disney won't be selling Limited Edition merch in the parks(I get it though, they don't want swarms of people flocking to stores), but online only.  What bothers me about it is we still can't get AP discounts online, and now will have to pay for shippping on top of it.  I collect LE Magicbands, so what would cost me $28 roughly after discount, now costs $42 after shipping.
> 
> Wish they could add way to get discount, and also maybe figure out a way to do a pickup option.



Since you started, I'll pile on with my random 'complaint.'  

IMO, the fact they aren't running the Electrical Water Pageant is really LAME.  To me, EWP is one of those things that 'should' run no matter what.  No need to stop at MK given the hours (and people don't really watch it from MK anyway), but throw those MK resort folks a bone and send it around each night.  It's quintessential 1971-era Disney - a small and somewhat obscure bit of magic that has been floating around the Seven Seas Lagoon and Bay Lake (with modifications) for close to 50 years.  

I'm sure Disney doesn't want to mess with it given the myriad of other complexities they have to deal with right now, they don't want to encourage a group standing on the beach watching something, etc (ok, all legitimate reasons)... but I am 'hoping' this gets added back in somewhat short order.  

Flame away, but I'm picking EWP as my particular hill to die on through this, I don't care how nonsensical or crazy it sounds!


----------



## yulilin3

Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades


----------



## sponica

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Since you started, I'll pile on with my random 'complaint.'
> 
> IMO, the fact they aren't running the Electrical Water Pageant is really LAME.  To me, EWP is one of those things that 'should' run no matter what.  No need to stop at MK given the hours (and people don't really watch it from MK anyway), but throw those MK resort folks a bone and send it around each night.  It's quintessential 1971-era Disney - a small and somewhat obscure bit of magic that has been floating around the Seven Seas Lagoon and Bay Lake (with modifications) for close to 50 years.
> 
> I'm sure Disney doesn't want to mess with it given the myriad of other complexities they have to deal with right now, they don't want to encourage a group standing on the beach watching something, etc (ok, all legitimate reasons)... but I am 'hoping' this gets added back in somewhat short order.
> 
> Flame away, but I'm picking EWP as my particular hill to die on through this, I don't care how nonsensical or crazy it sounds!



We all have our limits. My hill to die on is that I got messages to make my park reservations for 2021 and was able to buy park hoppers. PICK ONE! 

So I'll sit here and see what happens....and enjoy my 200 deposit dream of my April 2021 Poly stay.


----------



## ClapYourHands

yulilin3 said:


> Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades


Masks - compliance and enforcement, please.

Also, any chance to see characters. That’s kind of my hill to die on for my November trip. DD really wants to see characters.

And have fun! So glad you’re going to get more Disney days than you originally thought.


----------



## yulilin3

ClapYourHands said:


> Masks - compliance and enforcement, please.
> 
> Also, any chance to see characters. That’s kind of my hill to die on for my November trip. DD really wants to see characters.
> 
> And have fun! So glad you’re going to get more Disney days than you originally thought.


CM and Disboard friends are the best. Make sure to watch live so you can see compliance on masks while we walk around, and forgive all my sobbing in advance


----------



## SomeThingsNeverChange

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’ve been pretty impressed with a lot of the content Disney pushed out during the parks closure, the free PhotoPass downloads, the fun things in the app, etc....especially early on when the messaging and reminders of better times were really appreciated.
> 
> But I’m not sure about this one.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278114534931066881



What’s interesting to me is the verbiage underneath:
This video is also a great way to get ready for the reopening of Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15, when Toy Story Land will once again invite you to become an “honorary toy” and play with Andy’s best buddies in a sprawling adventure. After you finish zooming around the land on Slinky Dog Dash, you can take a twirl on Alien Swirling Saucers, play classic carnival games in 4D inside Toy Story Mania!, or *grab a bite at Woody’s Lunch Box.*

Are they implying Woody’s Lunch Box is would be open when HS opens? This wasn’t on the list as opening. Or just another example of the right hand not knowing what the left hand is doing?


----------



## OKWFan88

yulilin3 said:


> Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades


So excited for you!!! Ride loading is a big one for me. How do they achieve social distancing in a queue and how "quickly" can they load people...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SomeThingsNeverChange said:


> What’s interesting to me is the verbiage underneath:
> This video is also a great way to get ready for the reopening of Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15, when Toy Story Land will once again invite you to become an “honorary toy” and play with Andy’s best buddies in a sprawling adventure. After you finish zooming around the land on Slinky Dog Dash, you can take a twirl on Alien Swirling Saucers, play classic carnival games in 4D inside Toy Story Mania!, or *grab a bite at Woody’s Lunch Box.*
> 
> Are they implying Woody’s Lunch Box is would be open when HS opens? This wasn’t on the list as opening. Or just another example of the right hand not knowing what the left hand is doing?



Hmmn - good catch, I haven't been following restaurant/dining location status closely, but looks like you're right.  I'm guessing right and left hand!


----------



## cheshiregoofy22

OKWFan88 said:


> So excited for you!!! Ride loading is a big one for me. How do they achieve social distancing in a queue and how "quickly" can they load people...


Exiting rides too!  Hoping folks remember to space out on the way out!


----------



## pepperandchips

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Since you started, I'll pile on with my random 'complaint.'
> 
> IMO, the fact they aren't running the Electrical Water Pageant is really LAME.  To me, EWP is one of those things that 'should' run no matter what.  No need to stop at MK given the hours (and people don't really watch it from MK anyway), but throw those MK resort folks a bone and send it around each night.  It's quintessential 1971-era Disney - a small and somewhat obscure bit of magic that has been floating around the Seven Seas Lagoon and Bay Lake (with modifications) for close to 50 years.
> 
> I'm sure Disney doesn't want to mess with it given the myriad of other complexities they have to deal with right now, they don't want to encourage a group standing on the beach watching something, etc (ok, all legitimate reasons)... but I am 'hoping' this gets added back in somewhat short order.
> 
> Flame away, but I'm picking EWP as my particular hill to die on through this, I don't care how nonsensical or crazy it sounds!


Recognizing I sound like an apologist when I usually am not, but is there any reason to hope that the reason why EWP is down is so they can finally finish the dang walking path from GF? I am so ready and excited for that improvement!


----------



## PrincessV

yulilin3 said:


> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades


I'm so excited for you!! I'll tune in 
I'd love to get your impression on enforcement - have CMs really been given the authority and tools they need to manage the safety protocols? A shade report would be great, too: if queues are extending outside, as I assume they will, is shade being provided?


----------



## fenrir58

osufeth24 said:


> Just a random complaint.
> 
> It really bugs me that Disney won't be selling Limited Edition merch in the parks(I get it though, they don't want swarms of people flocking to stores), but online only.  What bothers me about it is we still can't get AP discounts online, and now will have to pay for shippping on top of it.  I collect LE Magicbands, so what would cost me $28 roughly after discount, now costs $42 after shipping.
> 
> Wish they could add way to get discount, and also maybe figure out a way to do a pickup option.


I think they should fix the AP discount like how it used to work through the shop parks app, but seeing how they had to cut splash mountain dtech sales from what I’m assuming is an overwhelming sale since I saw resellers listing dozens of them at a time I think their fears just got validated.


----------



## Jacq7414

Has anyone run into any issues recently with the park pass system? I currently have 3 stays booked for 2021.

April 1 - April 3: 2 day ticket attached
April 3 - April 10: 6 day ticket attached
May 13 - May 16: 3 day ticket attached

I was able to first make my 4/3-4/10 & 5/13 - 5/16 park passes. I called up today and waited on hold for over an hour to add 2 day tickets to my basic package (from a rescheduled trip) and I can only make one park reservation. When I try to make another they say that we ran into a problem and I have too many reservations. So I decided to cancel one of the park passes in May and it still won't let me book April. Am I going to have to wait on a long phone call again to get this figured out? Any ways to rectify it otherwise?

ETA: Super weird - it will let me book 4/3 and either 4/1 or 4/2 - but I cannot book 4/1 and 4/2 together, it has to be one or the other. That has to be a glitch in the system?


----------



## Jacq7414

Jacq7414 said:


> Has anyone run into any issues recently with the park pass system? I currently have 3 stays booked for 2021.
> 
> April 1 - April 3: 2 day ticket attached
> April 3 - April 10: 6 day ticket attached
> May 13 - May 16: 3 day ticket attached
> 
> I was able to first make my 4/3-4/10 & 5/13 - 5/16 park passes. I called up today and waited on hold for over an hour to add 2 day tickets to my basic package (from a rescheduled trip) and I can only make one park reservation. When I try to make another they say that we ran into a problem and I have too many reservations. So I decided to cancel one of the park passes in May and it still won't let me book April. Am I going to have to wait on a long phone call again to get this figured out? Any ways to rectify it otherwise?
> 
> ETA: Super weird - it will let me book 4/3 and either 4/1 or 4/2 - but I cannot book 4/1 and 4/2 together, it has to be one or the other. That has to be a glitch in the system?


I figured it out! I had to cancel my April 4th reservation because the 2-day park ticket from the first part of my split stay was using that as the park day instead of the 6 day ticket. Then I booked April 1 and was able to rebook April 4. In case anyone else runs into those issues!


----------



## JessicaW1234

yulilin3 said:


> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation


Any info you can gather on if Epcot monorail will be running and the boat launches to MK... thanks!


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades


Yay!  So excited for you.  Can't wait to see what things are like...

Rope dropping I'd love to know more about.  - How early are they allowing ppl. through security (how early are buses starting)...are they opening an area inside the parks to "hold" ppl. etc.

Ride loading is also a big one...how are they handling it all.

Food - are carts open?  any changes to food ordering/sitting/eating? 

Spaceship Earth?  Hoping it's open 

Thanks so much, can't wait to watch!


----------



## Wubeachbum

yulilin3 said:


> CM and Disboard friends are the best. Make sure to watch live so you can see compliance on masks while we walk around, and forgive all my sobbing in advance


I’m interested to know how ride loading impacts ride capacity, so I can minimize waits on my trip.  I figure the dark rides in MK will load as normal and have low waits, but the roller coasters, jungle cruise, and splash mountain?  Just to use MK as an exampl.


----------



## reposado

yulilin3 said:


> They should really open available spots from the other 2 categories to aps maybe a day before?
> They obviously have a set number and they want to break even or maybe even make money so i hope those spots don't go to waste



Its Disney... those spots wont go to waste.

Im guessing they'll start selling those spots to the general public eventually.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

I tried & failed all day yesterday to make a dining reservation. Is it any better today?


----------



## tsme

Disney is allowing those who had their ADRs canceled for resort stays that were up to Sept 2 (if I read right) to book ADRs now. Does anyone think they’ll make another announcement allowing for those who had their’s canceled from say Sept 3 til Oct, next or do y’all think they’ll just switch to 60 days out from your next stay?


----------



## slothlord

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I tried & failed all day yesterday to make a dining reservation. Is it any better today?



I haven't gone through all the pages here to see if you have already tried, but I was able to get my dining reservations done pretty quick on the website yesterday for my 7/11-7/20 trip.


----------



## DanielNYC

yulilin3 said:


> Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades


Have a wonderful time.  I was going to ask you to keep your eyes out for mask enforcement, but I suspect a CM preview wouldn't be the best test of that because CMs would likely be a much more compliant group of people versus the general public.   Regardless, have a blast!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

brockash said:


> Yay!  So excited for you.  Can't wait to see what things are like...
> 
> Rope dropping I'd love to know more about.  - How early are they allowing ppl. through security (how early are buses starting)...are they opening an area inside the parks to "hold" ppl. etc.
> 
> *Ride loading is also a big one...how are they handling it all.
> 
> Food - are carts open?  any changes to food ordering/sitting/eating?*
> 
> Spaceship Earth?  Hoping it's open
> 
> Thanks so much, can't wait to watch!


*These*


----------



## RatherB@Disney

tinkerbelletreasure said:


> Next question on the droid build. I finally got through around 9 am and everything seemed fine... but 4 hours later and I haven’t gotten a confirmation email and it’s not showing in my MDE. I even tried using the link a dining reservation tab in MDE and it doesn’t work to add the confirmation number she gave me. I’m trying not panic, but I’ve never had things cast members do not show up almost immediately.



I’m having the same issue - I made a Droid Reservation yesterday morning, but it doesn’t show up in MDE either.  The confirmation number provided by the CM isn’t recognized as a “dining reservation”, unless we’re supposed to enter it another way(?)


----------



## Soccer Princess

RatherB@Disney said:


> I’m having the same issue - I made a Droid Reservation yesterday morning, but it doesn’t show up in MDE either.  The confirmation number provided by the CM isn’t recognized as a “dining reservation”, unless we’re supposed to enter it another way(?)



same here! I waited 3 hours on the phone to make my droid depot reservation and it’s still not on MDE on the app or website!


----------



## Raven01

Am I safe you think to hold off on purchasing 2021 tickets?  The sudden shutdown of tickets has me nervous.  I have a trip planned for DD3 and me and would like to see how things go before spending the money.


----------



## RhodyKP

Raven01 said:


> Am I safe you think to hold off on purchasing 2021 tickets?  The sudden shutdown of tickets has me nervous.  I have a trip planned for DD3 and me and would like to see how things go before spending the money.


My family of 8 has a January 2021 trip planned (on rented DVC points), and we are holding off for a while before buying park tickets. I'm going to try to hold out until October, and periodically check park availability between now and then. As of now I would say there's a better than 50% chance we have to push the trip further back into 2021, so I'm trying to not buy tickets until closer to when the trip date is finalized.


----------



## Matthew Shannon

I made ADRs for Sept 3 and 4 since they were part of my resort package.    Got everything all set.  Resort,. Check.   Park Hoppers refunded added a park pass,.  Check.  aDRs are reserved, check.

Now just too see what happens with Florida's and Massachusetts responses to covid.


I feel the 4th will generate spikes everywhere.


----------



## Kimrlav

Matthew Shannon said:


> I made ADRs for Sept 3 and 4 since they were part of my resort package.    Got everything all set.  Resort,. Check.   Park Hoppers refunded added a park pass,.  Check.  aDRs are reserved, check.
> 
> Now just too see what happens with Florida's and Massachusetts responses to covid.
> 
> 
> I feel the 4th will generate spikes everywhere.


I am curious as to how  you made these reservations. I have a resort stay starting on September 3rd and MDE only allows until August 30th.  Did you call  WDW-DINE?


----------



## Matthew Shannon

On the  PC version of MdE.


----------



## Matthew Shannon

Kimrlav said:


> I am curious as to how  you made these reservations. I have a resort stay starting on September 3rd and MDE only allows until August 30th.  Did you call  WDW-DINE?


My package starts 8/30


----------



## brockash

Matthew Shannon said:


> I made ADRs for Sept 3 and 4 since they were part of my resort package.    Got everything all set.  Resort,. Check.   Park Hoppers refunded added a park pass,.  Check.  aDRs are reserved, check.
> 
> Now just too see what happens with Florida's and Massachusetts responses to covid.
> 
> 
> I feel the 4th will generate spikes everywhere.


Adrs where?  Was it just Disney Springs restaurants or were you also able to book park ones?  I can't get anything past the 60 days.


----------



## Matthew Shannon

Look at the attachments.

Le Celier at Epcot

Yak and Yeti at Animal Kingdom

8/30-9/4 are available for reservations on MDE for me.  See pic.


----------



## Sunelis

Matthew Shannon said:


> On the  PC version of MdE.



You might have a problem with your September 3rd plan. If things don't change you won't be able to get in Epcot for Le Cellier after your Magic Kingdom day.


----------



## Matthew Shannon

Lol,. Will switch now.   Thanks for that.


----------



## Kimrlav

Matthew Shannon said:


> My package starts 8/30


Thanks for the information - maybe the system is allowing ADRs for the length of stay, when checking in date is at the 60 day mark -- makes sense.


----------



## Matthew Shannon

Sunelis said:


> You might have a problem with your September 3rd plan. If things don't change you won't be able to get in Epcot for Le Cellier after your Magic Kingdom day.


Thanks.  Grabbed Be Our Guest.   I like this menu better than last year's


----------



## abja09

Kimrlav said:


> Thanks for the information - maybe the system is allowing ADRs for the length of stay, when checking in date is at the 60 day mark -- makes sense.


I hope so because I can make my dining reservations Friday for my stay the first week of September and I hope to be able to book my whole stay and not just Sept 1st and 2nd.


----------



## donp

Matthew Shannon said:


> I made ADRs for Sept 3 and 4 since they were part of my resort package.    Got everything all set.  Resort,. Check.   Park Hoppers refunded added a park pass,.  Check.  aDRs are reserved, check.
> 
> Now just too see what happens with Florida's and Massachusetts responses to covid.
> 
> 
> I feel the 4th will generate spikes everywhere.


May I ask how you got your park hoppers refunded?


----------



## Matthew Shannon

donp said:


> May I ask how you got your park hoppers refunded?


Called and requested.    They checked my package code a did it.


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

Soccer Princess said:


> same here! I waited 3 hours on the phone to make my droid depot reservation and it’s still not on MDE on the app or website!


Mine did finally show up this morning, but I waited in hold an hour last night to confirm that I did have a reservation


----------



## brockash

donp said:


> May I ask how you got your park hoppers refunded?


I was able to get it done today...was not able to Mon. and the CM said to try back today because they were told today would be the next adjustment to what they could do.  IDK, but I had no issues getting it done on 2 reservations where Monday I called twice and both times was told couldn't do it yet.


----------



## yulilin3

To no one's surprise,  CP officially canceled for the rest of the year


----------



## DurangoJim

yulilin3 said:


> To no one's surprise,  CP officially canceled for the rest of the year


It's funny, I was thinking Carousel of Progress


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

DurangoJim said:


> It's funny, I was thinking Carousel of Progress



Carousel of Progress will never be officially cancelled.


----------



## yulilin3

DurangoJim said:


> It's funny, I was thinking Carousel of Progress


Omg that would create such a response,  a new thread,  multiple angry emails,  hundreds of petitions to save


----------



## fla4fun

DurangoJim said:


> It's funny, I was thinking Carousel of Progress


I was thinking Candlelight Processional . . .


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

fla4fun said:


> I was thinking Candlelight Processional . . .



Unfortunately, that's definitely cancelled.


----------



## CarolynFH

yulilin3 said:


> To no one's surprise,  CP officially canceled for the rest of the year


College Program? Or Candlelight Processional?


----------



## fla4fun

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Unfortunately, that's definitely cancelled.


Yeah, there’s no way to do that safely.  I may take the soundtrack with me and just find a quiet place along the lake to listen.  I usually just sit in an out of the way place to listen anyway, but will have more options this way.


----------



## yulilin3

CarolynFH said:


> College Program? Or Candlelight Processional?


College program


----------



## luvmy3boyz

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Unfortunately, that's definitely cancelled.



Do you mean definitely "will be" canceled?


----------



## tinkerhon

fla4fun said:


> I was thinking Candlelight Processional . . .



I can't see them doing Candlelight this year - but, if they did - and NPH was a reader, I would fly down from NYC  to Fla, quarantine in a rental car for two weeks, see all 3 shows, and fly back to NYC and quarantine until Christmas if I had.to !


----------



## jdd

yulilin3 said:


> To no one's surprise,  CP officially canceled for the rest of the year


 Yep, just got word from my niece. The wording of the email doesn't sound like they'll get any preference for a future program either. Very sad day for her.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

jdd said:


> Yep, just got word from my niece. The wording of the email doesn't sound like they'll get any preference for a future program either. Very sad day for her.



Maybe because they don't expect to have a CP while this group of older students is still in school.


----------



## jdd

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Maybe because they don't expect to have a CP while this group of older students is still in school.


Yikes, I hope not!  For my niece, that would be mid-2022


----------



## CarolynFH

yulilin3 said:


> College program


I thought so - feel bad for the kids affected.


----------



## JayLeeJay

yulilin3 said:


> Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades



So excited to see your upcoming adventures! I’d love to see what they are doing with parking. I’d also love to see if the popcorn/ice cream stands are serving and, if so, how they are handling people eating while walking around. The last time I was at Disney was a few weeks before the shut down and when I had my popcorn bucket refilled the CM touched the inside of the bucket so I didn’t end up eating any of it. I figured I’d get some a few weeks later but here we are with no plans to return for a few more months at least and as silly as it sounds I miss eating popcorn at Disney. Popcorn and Mickey bars at home are just not as fun.


----------



## yulilin3

They´re ready https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...KctkP82H1rol2HyBNeMtqSk8FIMWAfHKfthAP4fHWUbEs


----------



## osufeth24

I'm definitely crying when I walk into MK, I know it


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Oga’s is open for reservations.    Just booked for August.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

Thanks for the heads up on Oga's! I was able to book it too.


----------



## Elle :)

Chris Ehlers said:


> Oga’s is open for reservations.    Just booked for August.



Me too (for Aug/Sept).


----------



## Davey Jones II

I think I read somewhere that the parks will only be open for eight hours per day at first?


----------



## yulilin3

Davey Jones II said:


> I think I read somewhere that the parks will only be open for eight hours per day at first?


You can see operating times on mde and the site 
Mk 9-7
Ak 8-6
Epcot 11-9
Dhs 10-8


----------



## penel3

Chris Ehlers said:


> Oga’s is open for reservations.    Just booked for August.


Thank you!!! Just booked for our September trip....the only thing left is for Savi’s Lightsaber thing to open for ressies!


----------



## randumb0

@yulilin3 If/when it rains during the preview can you note how the situation is handled? Typically everyone rushes to the nearest building or cover? Will CM's say that the building is at capacity?


----------



## Buzzster

Thanks for the Olga’s info....got it. Wooooo hooooo


----------



## katyringo

What’s the deal with the dinning reservations? The wording was confusing. We had them all booked for our October trip. Is it just 60 days out now that they have opened then again?


----------



## mrsap

katyringo said:


> What’s the deal with the dinning reservations? The wording was confusing. We had them all booked for our October trip. Is it just 60 days out now that they have opened then again?



Yes! You should be good to go at 60 days out now! Good luck!!


----------



## Khobbs18

Anybody know is guest services is still holding luggage? Our ME doesn’t leave until 230 and we have a park reservation for MK our last day so we wanted to hangout in the works until then...

We used to drop off our luggage no problem but not sure if they’re hanging guest luggage anymore


----------



## zemmer

Khobbs18 said:


> Anybody know is guest services is still holding luggage? Our ME doesn’t leave until 230 and we have a park reservation for MK our last day so we wanted to hangout in the works until then...
> 
> We used to drop off our luggage no problem but not sure if they’re hanging guest luggage anymore


We left our luggage with bell services at Fort Wilderness last week while we went to Disney Springs before our DME.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FWIW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279476187404918784


----------



## HollyMD

Glad to see skyliner confirmation!


----------



## brockash

.


----------



## sheila14

What does watercraft mean? Are these the boats between resorts and MK?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

sheila14 said:


> What does watercraft mean? Are these the boats between resorts and MK?



Yes, watercraft refers to the resort boats.  The Ferry refers to the two-story really big boats that go back and forth from the MK to the TTC.


----------



## GBRforWDW

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279476187404918784


I had saw a headline in passing earlier that said the Minnie Van service was ending its run.  Its good to see it listed here as a stay tuned, but guess that doesn't mean anything either...


----------



## sheila14

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yes, watercraft refers to the resort boats.  The Ferry refers to the two-story really big boats that go back and forth from the MK to the TTC.


Thanks


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GBRforWDW said:


> I had saw a headline in passing earlier that said the Minnie Van service was ending its run.  Its good to see it listed here as a stay tuned, but guess that doesn't mean anything either...



Yeah, a blog site ran a rumor about it.  Seems a bit of a stretch to me, but who knows I guess. I’m a big Minnie Van fan, would hate to see it not return once we get back to a point where it is deemed safe.


----------



## Summer2018

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, a blog site ran a rumor about it.  Seems a bit of a stretch to me, but who knows I guess. I’m a big Minnie Van fan, would hate to see it not return once we get back to a point where it is deemed safe.


We were planning on trying the Minnie Van on our cancelled June trip for the first time.  I really hope they haven't eliminated it.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Summer2018 said:


> We were planning on trying the Minnie Van on our cancelled June trip for the first time.  I really hope they haven't eliminated it.


Yeah, i was going to use it in May for our late breakfast at Grand Floridians Mary Poppins breakfast, then head to MK on the monorail for a half day in the park followed by early dinner at Artist Points Snow White dinner before heading back to resort on the Minnie Van again.  Its a cool idea and fun for the kids, so i too hope it doesn't go away.  

The good news is that rumor was about 12 hours before the Disney Parks Blog tweet.  Id say they have more insight, but its never a guarantee if they list it as something to be announced later.


----------



## Ariel 1715

katyringo said:


> What’s the deal with the dinning reservations? The wording was confusing. We had them all booked for our October trip. Is it just 60 days out now that they have opened then again?


And also does anyone know which restaurants they are limiting party size? We are a party of 6 and I heard that some were only allowing .


----------



## wheredreamsbegin

yulilin3 said:


> They´re ready https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...KctkP82H1rol2HyBNeMtqSk8FIMWAfHKfthAP4fHWUbEs


Thank you for sharing! I teared up while watching the video. Returning to WDW is going to be a very emotional experience.


----------



## Kimrlav

Does anyone know how to make ADRs? Today is my 60 day mark, but the online system is stating that I am ineligible to make reservations.  I though ADRs were open to guests.  I tried calling the WDW-DINE line, but the hold time is more than 45 minutes.  Are reservations only open to May 28th - September 2nd?


----------



## constanze

Kimrlav said:


> Does anyone know how to make ADRs? Today is my 60 day mark, but the online system is stating that I am ineligible to make reservations.  I though ADRs were open to guests.  I tried calling the WDW-DINE line, but the hold time is more than 45 minutes.  Are reservations only open to May 28th - September 2nd?


I’m going on July 19th— unless things have changed— I believe right now, the only people who can make ADR’s were folks who had ones previously cancelled— were yours cancelled?— did you receive an email saying you would be eligible? So sorry you’ve been having difficulties— so frustrating!


----------



## Kimrlav

constanze said:


> I’m going on July 19th— unless things have changed— I believe right now, the only people who can make ADR’s were folks who had ones previously cancelled— were yours cancelled?— did you receive an email saying you would be eligible? So sorry you’ve been having difficulties— so frustrating!


Thanks for the information.

Yes, my reservations were canceled from a previous trip in May. My current trip starts on September 3rd, so my 60 day window begins today. The system states that I am ineligible to make ADR reservations.  Has anyone had an luck making reservations past September 2nd?


----------



## WEDWDW

WEDWDW said:


> As a Passholder with a Resort Reservation(July 11-17) who was unable to secure a DHS Park Pass for any of my 3 available DHS dates on Monday,it stings a little that I don't have another shot today.
> 
> Seems like I should have one more shot today at getting the 1 Park that elluded me since I am a Passholder,but the system is what the system is.
> 
> We will still go over to DHS on our "planned" DHS day,go through Bag Check and stare lovingly at Hollywood Blvd. from just outside the Mickey Readers.
> 
> And I am NOT kidding!lol


Disney has released more Hollywood Studios Park Passes for Resort Guests!

Was able to get both July 15 and July 17.

They must have received a lot of complaints-great Guest Service to respond to the situation.

Now,after being all set to go,we saw the Thread on the Community Board a few days ago and are having SERIOUS second thoughts-hadn't considered we were being "selfish" or should feel "guilt",but after reading that Thread we are battling those emotions.
https://disboards.com/threads/wdw-should-not-open-in-july-discuss.3806387/


----------



## SamFaniam

WEDWDW said:


> Disney has released more Hollywood Studios Park Passes for Resort Guests!
> 
> Was able to get both July 15 and July 17.
> 
> They must have received a lot of complaints-great Guest Service to respond to the situation



i’m glad you were able to get what you wanted, but I am concerned if they are extending the number of reservations they’re offering. I guess I was under the impression that the parks had a set number, and that once that number was reached, that they wouldn’t extend any others. We’re not traveling for a while, but I would like to know that the number of people in the park is going to be as safe as possible.


----------



## Ecomommy09

WEDWDW said:


> Now,after being all set to go,we saw the Thread on the Community Board a few days ago and are having SERIOUS second thoughts-hadn't considered we were being "selfish" or should feel "guilt",but after reading that Thread we are battling those emotions.
> https://disboards.com/threads/wdw-should-not-open-in-july-discuss.3806387/


If I had a trip in July or August I would cancel at this point.  I completely understand people who really want to go taking the risk, but for me it's not worth it.  My trip isn't until October, so I'm continuing to cautiously plan...but I am fully expecting I will have to cancel (either due to quarantine requirements or risk levels in Florida).  It's such a rough year.


----------



## yulilin3

SamFaniam said:


> i’m glad you were able to get what you wanted, but I am concerned if they are extending the number of reservations they’re offering. I guess I was under the impression that the parks had a set number, and that once that number was reached, that they wouldn’t extend any others. We’re not traveling for a while, but I would like to know that the number of people in the park is going to be as safe as possible.


They're not extending capacity,  people are canceling and spots are reopening,  also there are day guest ticket spots still available so those,  hopefully,  will be allocated to ap closer to each date
Disney has a set number in capacity that makes financial sense for them along with safety capacity issues


----------



## SamFaniam

yulilin3 said:


> They're not extending capacity,  people are canceling and spots are reopening,  also there are day guest ticket spots still available so those,  hopefully,  will be allocated to ap closer to each date
> Disney has a set number in capacity that makes financial sense for them along with safety capacity issues



Thanks, the poster I quoted made it sound like Disney had upped the number of people they were leading into the parks.


----------



## osufeth24

WEDWDW said:


> Disney has released more Hollywood Studios Park Passes for Resort Guests!
> 
> Was able to get both July 15 and July 17.
> 
> They must have received a lot of complaints-great Guest Service to respond to the situation.
> 
> Now,after being all set to go,we saw the Thread on the Community Board a few days ago and are having SERIOUS second thoughts-hadn't considered we were being "selfish" or should feel "guilt",but after reading that Thread we are battling those emotions.
> https://disboards.com/threads/wdw-should-not-open-in-july-discuss.3806387/



Don't let someone else tell you how you feel.  Weigh the risks yourself.  If you feel like you'll be safe enough or whatever, don't let someone tell you you're being selfish or feel guilty, that's ridiculous


----------



## OnceUponATime15

WEDWDW said:


> Disney has released more Hollywood Studios Park Passes for Resort Guests!
> 
> Was able to get both July 15 and July 17.
> 
> _They must have received a lot of complaints-great Guest Service to respond to the situation._
> 
> Now,after being all set to go,we saw the Thread on the Community Board a few days ago and are having SERIOUS second thoughts-hadn't considered we were being "selfish" or should feel "guilt",but after reading that Thread we are battling those emotions.
> https://disboards.com/threads/wdw-should-not-open-in-july-discuss.3806387/



The availability came up as guests are cancelling their reservations and/or vacations.  Any previously booked are being added back in as they arise in the system.


----------



## IluvMGM

Kimrlav said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Yes, my reservations were canceled from a previous trip in May. My current trip starts on September 3rd, so my 60 day window begins today. The system states that I am ineligible to make ADR reservations.  Has anyone had an luck making reservations past September 2nd?



Yes, my trip is 8/31-9/10 and I have reservations past the 2nd.


----------



## HollyMD

“Now,after being all set to go,we saw the Thread on the Community Board a few days ago and are having SERIOUS second thoughts-hadn't considered we were being "selfish" or should feel "guilt",but after reading that Thread we are battling those emotions.”
Don’t let others make you feel selfish or guilty. Every person/family has to make the decision with what they feel comfortable with risking. We are going in July for a short trip, because we are healthy and willing to do all the precautions necessary to keep ourselves, and others, safe. I personally feel more at risk when our office chooses to unlock doors instead of just using the drive-thru. But, also, we have a member that has depression issues, and sitting home all day, every day makes it worse. And oddly enough, we’ve found Disney to be her “happy place”. So going for a short trip is worth it to us.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

If you're willing not to go on indoor attractions and not to dine indoors, you're being a lot less selfish than those who are doing those things.


----------



## Paul70

I’m guessing that HS spots opened up because of cancellations and/or unused Theme Park Ticket guest spots are being switched over to the Resort Guests bucket. We’re still planning on going 7/12-7/17. Wear a mask. Stay distant. Try to keep outdoors.


----------



## abja09

Kimrlav said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Yes, my reservations were canceled from a previous trip in May. My current trip starts on September 3rd, so my 60 day window begins today. The system states that I am ineligible to make ADR reservations.  Has anyone had an luck making reservations past September 2nd?



yes dining reservations are only available for those who had dining reservations cancelled May 28 - September 2nd by Disney.  If you trip does not start until after September 2nd then you have to wait until Disney open reservations. My trip is September 1- 7 and I was able to make reservations for my whole trip but only because it starts before September 2nd and my reservations were cancelled by Disney.


----------



## Kimrlav

abja09 said:


> yes dining reservations are only available for those who had dining reservations cancelled May 28 - September 2nd by Disney.  If you trip does not start until after September 2nd then you have to wait until Disney open reservations. My trip is September 1- 7 and I was able to make reservations for my whole trip but only because it starts before September 2nd and my reservations were cancelled by Disney.


Thanks for the information. 

I am only making a few reservations for sit-down/indoor restaurants, but cannot wait for September 3rd on -with previous reservations canceled by Disney to open for the next set of resort guests.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Kimrlav said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I am only making a few reservations for sit-down/indoor restaurants, but cannot wait for September 3rd on -with previous reservations canceled by Disney to open for the next set of resort guests.



Indoor restaurants are the most dangerous. You can wait, since it's the only choice you have.


----------



## penel3

Kimrlav said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Yes, my reservations were canceled from a previous trip in May. My current trip starts on September 3rd, so my 60 day window begins today. The system states that I am ineligible to make ADR reservations.  Has anyone had an luck making reservations past September 2nd?


I was able to make all of mine for 6 day stay back on my 60 day mark. I’m there Aug 30 to September 5. I started the process via MDE, it connected me to the Disney website and when I started trying to find available restaurants, it wasn’t showing beyond August 30..... the problem I had was that it didn’t auto log me in when going from MDE to the website using the MDE generated link. Log in again once you get to the website....maybe try that?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Reminder to please take discussion of the virus and numbers to the Community Board.  This thread is about WDW operations.

Thank you.


----------



## Kimrlav

penel3 said:


> I was able to make all of mine for 6 day stay back on my 60 day mark. I’m there Aug 30 to September 5. I started the process via MDE, it connected me to the Disney website and when I started trying to find available restaurants, it wasn’t showing beyond August 30..... the problem I had was that it didn’t auto log me in when going from MDE to the website using the MDE generated link. Log in again once you get to the website....maybe try that?


Thanks - tried your suggestion, but it still does not work. I think the problem is that my resort stay starts on September 3rd - one day shy of the September 2nd end date.


----------



## zemmer

Kimrlav said:


> Thanks - tried your suggestion, but it still does not work. I think the problem is that my resort stay starts on September 3rd - one day shy of the September 2nd end date.


I just made a reservation for September 3. I do not have a resort stay at that time. You should call and see if they can help you.


----------



## bluecruiser

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, a blog site ran a rumor about it.  Seems a bit of a stretch to me, but who knows I guess. I’m a big Minnie Van fan, would hate to see it not return once we get back to a point where it is deemed safe.


The person who originated the Minnie Van rumor has now admitted that he made it up. His purpose was to show that the person to whom he gave the info posts rumors without checking. The source of the rumor claimed to be a CM Minnie Van driver. I can't post the website involved since it's on the DISboards filter.


----------



## yulilin3

bluecruiser said:


> The person who originated the Minnie Van rumor has now admitted that he made it up. His purpose was to show that the person to whom he gave the info posts rumors without checking. The source of the rumor claimed to be a CM Minnie Van driver. I can't post the website involved since it's on the DISboards filter.


Just a reminder THIS is not the rumors board
All of it is a rumor at this point, be it the blog site that posted or the tweet that says they fed wrong info to the vlogger. It is all rumor and like I always say, NEVER believe anything anyone or any site says until Disney Parks Blog or WDW post it on their sites.


----------



## Kimrlav

zemmer said:


> I just made a reservation for September 3. I do not have a resort stay at that time. You should call and see if they can help you.
> View attachment 506658


Thank you. I did call and the Cast member told me that I was ineligible for reservations at this time. I am going to try one more time. Love the Brown Derby.


----------



## VandVsmama

WEDWDW said:


> Disney has released more Hollywood Studios Park Passes for Resort Guests!
> 
> Was able to get both July 15 and July 17.
> 
> They must have received a lot of complaints-great Guest Service to respond to the situation.
> 
> Now,after being all set to go,we saw the Thread on the Community Board a few days ago and are having SERIOUS second thoughts-hadn't considered we were being "selfish" or should feel "guilt",but after reading that Thread we are battling those emotions.
> https://disboards.com/threads/wdw-should-not-open-in-july-discuss.3806387/



You should go ahead and enjoy your vacation at WDW and ignore that entire thread.  You decide what's best for YOU and YOUR family.  Don't do something just because a few people on the Internet think you should make different choices.


----------



## WEDWDW

OnceUponATime15 said:


> The availability came up as guests are cancelling their reservations and/or vacations.  Any previously booked are being added back in as they arise in the system.


I thought of that but thought it might be one here and one there-didn't think it would be LOTS at once.

Guess I was giving the Legendary Disney Guest Service too much credit!lol 

And also another site described it as *"WDW Adds Availability"* so that threw me off as well.


----------



## WEDWDW

SamFaniam said:


> Thanks, the poster I quoted made it sound like Disney had upped the number of people they were leading into the parks.


Sorry about that!

I knew there was the possibility of a  cancellation here and there,but wasn't expecting LOTS at once so I chalked it up to the Legendary Disney Guest Service!lol 

And also another site described it as *"WDW Adds Availability" *so that threw me off as well.


----------



## Theoriginalyosh

penel3 said:


> Thank you!!! Just booked for our September trip....the only thing left is for Savi’s Lightsaber thing to open for ressies!


Droid Depot is open. Had to call for reservations.


----------



## WEDWDW

VandVsmama said:


> You should go ahead and enjoy your vacation at WDW and ignore that entire thread.  You decide what's best for YOU and YOUR family.  Don't do something just because a few people on the Internet think you should make different choices.


Thanks for the advice.  

 Very tough decision-of all the things that could have keep me from a WDW Trip,I NEVER,EVER thought  it could be a *PANDEMIC*!!!!

Absolutely CRAZY time to be alive!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Hard to make much sense of the world at the moment.  But yet, some things remain, and will still be when we eventually return.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Kimrlav said:


> Thank you. I did call and the Cast member told me that I was ineligible for reservations at this time. I am going to try one more time. Love the Brown Derby.


Don't stress too much.  Brown Derby almost always has multiple spots available.  I know it's hard to wait, but that's one of the restaurants that's easy to get. Once they open things up to everyone, you will be fine.


----------



## lanejudy

Kimrlav said:


> Yes, my reservations were canceled from a previous trip in May.





Kimrlav said:


> Thank you. I did call and the Cast member told me that I was ineligible for reservations at this time. I am going to try one more time. Love the Brown Derby.



Did you have _dining_ reservations between 5/28 - 9/2 canceled, or a whole reservation earlier in May?  I believe the access to ADRs is for those who had _dining _reservations which WDW canceled starting 5/28/2020.  So if you had a trip earlier in May that was canceled, you aren't included in the early-access to ADRs right now.


----------



## jdd

I'm not able to make dining reservations either.  My trip is 9/4-9/7, and I did have dining reservations booked for that time period that were cancelled by Disney.  The site takes me all the way up to booking the reservation and then I get the Lady & The Tramp screen saying that I can't make ressies at this time.  I think we just have to wait until the next set opens up.  Good luck!


----------



## jdd

Edit:  I was able to make reservations at Disney Springs just now.  Still no luck with resorts or parks.


----------



## yulilin3

jdd said:


> Edit:  I was able to make reservations at Disney Springs just now.  Still no luck with resorts or parks.


DS reservations has been opened for weeks now,  for everyone


----------



## jdd

Oops, didn't realize.  I thought I had to wait for my 60 days to make any reservations.  Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

jdd said:


> Oops, didn't realize.  I thought I had to wait for my 60 days to make any reservations.  Thanks!


It's all very confusing and lack of direct answers from Disney is not helping. Hard to keep up with it all


----------



## ThornXBL

jdd said:


> I'm not able to make dining reservations either.  My trip is 9/4-9/7, and I did have dining reservations booked for that time period that were cancelled by Disney.  The site takes me all the way up to booking the reservation and then I get the Lady & The Tramp screen saying that I can't make ressies at this time.  I think we just have to wait until the next set opens up.  Good luck!



My trip is for 9/4-9/13 and I too had my initial reservations from months ago cancelled; I was able to book DS restaurants on the site today (my 60 day window) but for in-park reservations I had to call 407 WDW-DINE. I was getting errors trying to book those online; it would let me pick 9/7 for Le Cellier and showed me available times, but when I clicked a time I would also get that error:






On the phone, I was able to get Le Cellier, Oga's Cantina, and other in-park reservations made for my trip.


----------



## tup1830

Does anyone have any information on what the plan would be in the event of a freak but very possible afternoon rain storm?  I can't imagine everyone running into a ride or covered space will be a possibility...and can definitely leave many with very soggy shoes.


----------



## yulilin3

tup1830 said:


> Does anyone have any information on what the plan would be in the event of a freak but very possible afternoon rain storm?  I can't imagine everyone running into a ride or covered space will be a possibility...and can definitely leave many with very soggy shoes.


Not sure what you mean "what the plan would be"? The guests plan?
I was at DS yesterday and it started to rain and all the stores had cm making sure the store was under capacity so people had to wait outside to go in,  even in the rain
My plan as a guest is just taking my umbrella


----------



## osufeth24

I was at universal when it rained, and as yulilin said about ds.. There were tms there making sure it wasn't over capacity, and if something got full they couldn't go in.


----------



## Tbella

tup1830 said:


> Does anyone have any information on what the plan would be in the event of a freak but very possible afternoon rain storm?  I can't imagine everyone running into a ride or covered space will be a possibility...and can definitely leave many with very soggy shoes.



My plan is to always have a poncho in my backpack.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

ThornXBL said:


> My trip is for 9/4-9/13 and I too had my initial reservations from months ago cancelled; I was able to book DS restaurants on the site today (my 60 day window) but for in-park reservations I had to call 407 WDW-DINE. I was getting errors trying to book those online; it would let me pick 9/7 for Le Cellier and showed me available times, but when I clicked a time I would also get that error:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the phone, I was able to get Le Cellier, Oga's Cantina, and other in-park reservations made for my trip.



So you were able to book for your entire trip by calling?  Tomorrow is 60 days for us.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Mrs Grumpy said:


> So you were able to book for your entire trip by calling?  Tomorrow is 60 days for us.



I don't believe the 60 day window applies yet since they haven't opened reservations for after 9/2 to anyone.


----------



## zemmer

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I don't believe the 60 day window applies yet since they haven't opened reservations for after 9/2 to anyone.


Yes, they have. It’s 60 days out IF you had dining reservations when Disney wiped them all out. I was able to make a reservation yesterday for in park on September 3.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

We did have dining reservations that were canceled but we fall with trip dates after 9/2 so that was why I was making sure the poster above was in the same situation and if calling in worked for their entire trip.


----------



## brockash

So we have 4 reservations/rooms/mde accounts on our upcoming extended family trip.  9/4-9/13... this morning I was able to book adrs under 3 of our 4 accounts.  - All accounts had the original adrs wiped out by Disney, so not sure what the difference was.  Had no problem with 3 of them, but with 1 account we could see the times etc. but then would get the L&T paws page.


----------



## brockash

Mrs Grumpy said:


> We did have dining reservations that were canceled but we fall with trip dates after 9/2 so that was why I was making sure the poster above was in the same situation and if calling in worked for their entire trip.


If you're within 60 days, so checking in by 9/4 as of today; you qualify to make adrs.


----------



## brockash

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I don't believe the 60 day window applies yet since they haven't opened reservations for after 9/2 to anyone.


They have for those who qualify.  My stay starts 9/4 and this morning I was able to make adrs 9/4-9/13.


----------



## brockash

tup1830 said:


> Does anyone have any information on what the plan would be in the event of a freak but very possible afternoon rain storm?  I can't imagine everyone running into a ride or covered space will be a possibility...and can definitely leave many with very soggy shoes.


I'm sure stores will be manned to not go iver capacity, but I'm sure regular covered areas, large umbrellas etc. will have lots of ppl stuffed under them, as those won't be manned by CMs, so it'll be up to individual ppl. to determine if they feel the risk to stay in a crowded area to get out of rain is worth it.


----------



## ThornXBL

Mrs Grumpy said:


> So you were able to book for your entire trip by calling?  Tomorrow is 60 days for us.



Yes.
For full context, my trip is for 9/4-9/13 at OKW (booked thru David's DVC site).
I had a bunch of reservations I made at my 180 day mark that were all cancelled as expected.

Today is my 60 day mark; I watched the website's reservation calendar change for me at 6AM eastern but when I tried Le Cellier, it didn't work (got that error). I didn't bother trying the other in-park ressies i wanted online after that, I just called 407 WDW-DINE right at 7AM when their offices opened and the CM was able to book me multiple in-park dining reservations during my stay (All are for days I already have park pass reservations for).

I did notice that the CM's reservations all had "guest 1"/"guest 2" for the names on them, and I was able to easily update them to our MDE profiles myself on the website after my call.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

ThornXBL said:


> Yes.
> For full context, my trip is for 9/4-9/13 at OKW (booked thru David's DVC site).
> I had a bunch of reservations I made at my 180 day mark that were all cancelled as expected.
> 
> Today is my 60 day mark; I watched the website's reservation calendar change for me at 6AM eastern but when I tried Le Cellier, it didn't work (got that error). I didn't bother trying the other in-park ressies i wanted online after that, I just called 407 WDW-DINE right at 7AM when their offices opened and the CM was able to book me multiple in-park dining reservations during my stay (All are for days I already have park pass reservations for).
> 
> I did notice that the CM's reservations all had "guest 1"/"guest 2" for the names on them, and I was able to easily update them to our MDE profiles myself on the website after my call.



Thank you!  I will plan on calling then in the morning if it does not work for me online.


----------



## crazymomof4

tup1830 said:


> Does anyone have any information on what the plan would be in the event of a freak but very possible afternoon rain storm?  I can't imagine everyone running into a ride or covered space will be a possibility...and can definitely leave many with very soggy shoes.


Since I've been to WDW in Sept many many times and FL in Sept usually means a rain storm to one extent or the other almost every day..... this is *the least* of my worries.   We always pack a poncho for each of us.   I change from my sneakers and sox to rubber flip flops that won't absorb the water.  We keep going with our park day. Trudging through the rain .... crowds are very low as only the die hards stay in the park.    When the rain stops I put my wet flip flops and poncho in a plastic bag and put my dry sox and sneakers back on.  A dry wash cloth or small towel and baby powder helps in the drying off.   If rain starts again, repeat process.


----------



## Tbella

crazymomof4 said:


> Since I've been to WDW in Sept many many times and FL in Sept usually means a rain storm to one extent or the other almost every day..... this is *the least* of my worries.   We always pack a poncho for each of us.   I change from my sneakers and sox to rubber flip flops that won't absorb the water.  We keep going with our park day. Trudging through the rain .... crowds are very low as only the die hards stay in the park.    When the rain stops I put my wet flip flops and poncho in a plastic bag and put my dry sox and sneakers back on.  A dry wash cloth or small towel and baby powder helps in the drying off.   If rain starts again, repeat process.



Almost exactly how my family deals with the rain as we usually go end of August, beginning of September. When all five of us go, we need 2 backpacks for the ponchos, flip-fops, zip-lock bags, and recently....reusable straws. I'll have to add the baby powder and wash cloth and try that during our next trip.

Edited to add: This trip will also include many different types of masks in zip-lock bags.


----------



## scrappinginontario

We travel in Sep each year. As much as the rain is an inconvenience, we can deal with that with ponchos or umbrellas.  Getting away from the lightening is what concerns me more.


----------



## gatordude99

In-park dining reservations open to everyone with a park pass reservation for a given date within 60 days as of sometime overnight.

Reservations for table service are not available for the preview dates.

Got Be Our Guest and Skipper Canteen on the 15th, Coral Reef Restaurant and Tutto Italia on 22nd, and Brown Derby on 23rd.

Wanted Oga's for 23rd, but all slots for parties of 2 or 3 have all reservation slots filled through July 27th.

Oga's appears to be limiting reservations for small parties to a very low number.  Parties of 4 or more can still get pretty much whatever day they would like other than July 17th.  I am guessing this is because they are limiting things to one party per table, and they don't want to waste those 8+ person side tables on parties of 3 or less.


----------



## MinnieMSue

gatordude99 said:


> In-park dining reservations open to everyone with a park pass reservation for a given date within 60 days as of sometime overnight.



thanks! We are 60 days today and I got everything but had to book 4 people to get sci-fi instead of 2. I feel bad for that and will keep trying to find a 2 person reservation and cancel the 4. It wouldn’t let me modify down to 2 people so seems like sci-fi is doing the same as Oga’s


----------



## dachsie

MinnieMSue said:


> thanks! We are 60 days today and I got everything but had to book 4 people to get sci-fi instead of 2. I feel bad for that and will keep trying to find a 2 person reservation and cancel the 4. It wouldn’t let me modify down to 2 people so seems like sci-fi is doing the same as Oga’s


They may be doing that because of social distancing - it will just let you have a car to yourselves.  If you cant get it changed, it won't be a problem


----------



## Doingitagain

dachsie said:


> They may be doing that because of social distancing - it will just let you have a car to yourselves.  If you cant get it changed, it won't be a problem


What happens if you book for 4 but only have 2 when you show up?

Has anyone tried booking 4, then modifying to 2?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

WDW Bars will be closed or modified


----------



## ckelly14

I just made my ADRs for August.  I made a reservation for Olga's on my DHS day.  I wonder how it will be modified?   Maybe no alcohol will be served?


----------



## WishesQueen

Doingitagain said:


> What happens if you book for 4 but only have 2 when you show up?
> 
> Has anyone tried booking 4, then modifying to 2?



Yes, I have....I just informed them at the podium when I checked in that we will only be 2.  Sometimes my kids drop us and meet us with us later...lol.  In my experience.....I have never had a problem, not that it happens often.  I was just never able to add, sometimes my brother-in-law joins us last minute and it next to impossible in the parks to add a person.  Hotel restaurants seem to be easier with that.  Good luck...enjoy!


----------



## Doingitagain

Doingitagain said:


> What happens if you book for 4 but only have 2 when you show up?
> 
> Has anyone tried booking 4, then modifying to 2?


Answered by own question.  We could reduce it two ways:
1.  Booked 4, then modified down to 2.
2.  Each person of the 4 who are not planning to go can go to MDE and click on "Remove Me" and that reduces the number.


----------



## crayon3448

Do we still get the voucher for free mini-golf as part of the Magical Extras for booking a package now that Fantasia Gardens is open?

Also how far in advance can we book reservations for mini golf?


----------



## Khobbs18

Any idea when the BLT walkway will open? Another blog site says it isn't open today... we have a stay thursday-saturday for an AP preview. What is the best option if it isn't opened? Uber to TTC??


----------



## Stefne

crayon3448 said:


> Do we still get the voucher for free mini-golf as part of the Magical Extras for booking a package now that Fantasia Gardens is open?
> 
> Also how far in advance can we book reservations for mini golf?


We received free mini golf vouchers in our magic band box yesterday .


----------



## LovingPooh

Khobbs18 said:


> Any idea when the BLT walkway will open? Another blog site says it isn't open today... we have a stay thursday-saturday for an AP preview. What is the best option if it isn't opened? Uber to TTC??


I would like to know as well. We arrive on Sunday for a week and booked BLT just so we could walk to Magic Kingdom. Inquiring minds....


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Guess the CMs attending or working the CM preview are going to find out real quick what happens with a mid day storm in the parks.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Doingitagain said:


> Answered by own question.  We could reduce it two ways:
> 1.  Booked 4, then modified down to 2.
> 2.  Each person of the 4 who are not planning to go can go to MDE and click on "Remove Me" and that reduces the number.



I wasn’t able to modify it down to 2 people but they don’t charge for the missing people or anything. They only charge if no one shows up.  2 of our guests are unnamed. I have never had to do this before but have read where others have had no issue.


----------



## Davey Jones II

For those of you who are going soon after the reopening, kudos to you and I hope you have a wonderful trip.

I do have a suggestion (which I intend to do if I get to visit some parks before a vaccine): bring two pairs of gloves (regular gloves, not the plastic ones) and keep them in separate baggies in your backpack. Put on one of the pairs whenever you get into the interior area of a ride or shop. Thanks to AC, this won"t be onerous. Wearing gloves, you can touch handrails and other parts of the ride vehicle without worry. After the ride, wash the gloves with soap and water (along with your hands) and dry the gloves using the blow dryers. Leave that pair loose to air dry in your backpack, while you use the alternate pair of gloves on the next ride.

I would also throw both pairs in the wash at the hotel laundramat, several times during the trip.

Along with the masks, I think this will make your vacation safer.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

No - please don't wash gloves. Your hands wash just fine.


----------



## puffkin

roomthreeseventeen said:


> No - please don't wash gloves. Your hands wash just fine.



Yes!  Gloves give a false sense of security for long term daily use and are meant to be task oriented.  Just be diligent with hand washing/sanitzer and not touching your face.  Gloves are not necessary outside of a clinical setting where they can be used (and changed) appropriately.


----------



## Davey Jones II

puffkin said:


> Yes!  Gloves give a false sense of security for long term daily use and are meant to be task oriented.  Just be diligent with hand washing/sanitzer and not touching your face.  Gloves are not necessary outside of a clinical setting where they can be used (and changed) appropriately.



Again, I was talking about regular gloves, not the clinical plastic kind. I wore that kind in our public transit system for months, why not inside at WDW? Of course, you shouldn't let any measure give you a false sense of security -- specifically, don't touch your face with gloves, just as you shouldn't touch your face with your fingers.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Davey Jones II said:


> Again, I was talking about regular gloves, not the clinical plastic kind. I wore that kind in our public transit system for months, why not inside at WDW? Of course, you shouldn't let any measure give you a false sense of security -- specifically, don't touch your face with gloves, just as you shouldn't touch your face with your fingers.



Regular gloves would be a nightmare in the Florida heat, and you'd have to put them in the laundry. Just wash your hands.


----------



## IluvMGM

Davey Jones II said:


> Again, I was talking about regular gloves, not the clinical plastic kind. I wore that kind in our public transit system for months, why not inside at WDW? Of course, you shouldn't let any measure give you a false sense of security -- specifically, don't touch your face with gloves, just as you shouldn't touch your face with your fingers.



It just seems like an unnecessary added annoyance to take gloves on and off. My plan is to wash my hands if possible after every ride or whenever I touch something. If not possible, I'm bringing Purell wipes and will clean my hands with those.


----------



## soniam

IluvMGM said:


> It just seems like an unnecessary added annoyance to take gloves on and off. My plan is to wash my hands if possible after every ride or whenever I touch something. If not possible, I'm bringing Purell wipes and will clean my hands with those.



Exactly! Just wash/hand sanitize before/after each attraction and before/after entering shops and buildings. Basically, if you touch something that's not on your body, then don't touch your face until you have thoroughly cleaned your hands.


----------



## Doingitagain

MinnieMSue said:


> I wasn’t able to modify it down to 2 people but they don’t charge for the missing people or anything. They only charge if no one shows up.  2 of our guests are unnamed. I have never had to do this before but have read where others have had no issue.


We were able to remove two, but we had named guests.


----------



## IluvMGM

Just received an email survey asking me all about how I feel about the Tiki Room and Philharmagic . Anyone else get that?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

I hope this is an isolated picture and/or Disney CMs do a better job.


----------



## IluvMGM

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I hope this is an isolated picture and/or Disney CMs do a better job.



Hmm... so much for social distancing.


----------



## Khobbs18

Does anybody know what restaurants are open DURING AP previews?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

LOVING the characters! So glad I have 3 1/2 MK days planned for Aug. Hopefully we will catch a few of them.  ❤


----------



## wvjules

IluvMGM said:


> Just received an email survey asking me all about how I feel about the Tiki Room and Philharmagic . Anyone else get that?


Yes.  But mine included a lot of rides and attractions not just those two.


----------



## SamFaniam

IluvMGM said:


> Just received an email survey asking me all about how I feel about the Tiki Room and Philharmagic . Anyone else get that?



No, and they better not be thinking of closing the Tikis!!!


----------



## AquaDame

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I hope this is an isolated picture and/or Disney CMs do a better job.



 If it isn't, my decision was just made for me.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I hope this is an isolated picture and/or Disney CMs do a better job.


I get the feeling there will be some people called on the carpet over that.


----------



## 570traveler

IluvMGM said:


> Just received an email survey asking me all about how I feel about the Tiki Room and Philharmagic . Anyone else get that?


I got one that questioned Muppet Show and Gorilla falls trail.


----------



## Mome Rath

And I got a survey earlier today about being an AP, and what I thought of their reaction/offers to AP holders.  Seems like this is the day for surveys.


----------



## IluvMGM

I wonder how many people are at the cast member preview today. It would be interesting to know in terms of the wait times for the rides and if it will be similar to when they reopen.


----------



## dachsie

MinnieMSue said:


> I wasn’t able to modify it down to 2 people but they don’t charge for the missing people or anything. They only charge if no one shows up.  2 of our guests are unnamed. I have never had to do this before but have read where others have had no issue.


You will be fine if you show up with just 2.  I had a reservation there for 4 and showed up as the only one as the rest either didnt show up or couldn't come


----------



## dachsie

Did you all see that the tri-state area restrictions were extended to Sept 5?


----------



## hertamaniac

Looks like a go for Saturday. 

In a statement on Tuesday, Disney’s Chief Medical Officer, Dr. Pamela Hymel, said new requirements from temperature checks, to face coverings and extra sanitation would enable guests to enjoy Disney World “responsibly.”

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...pening-is-on-track-for-saturday-idUSKBN248301


----------



## Jacq7414

dachsie said:


> Did you all see that the tri-state area restrictions were extended to Sept 5?


Not surprised since the tri-state area has one from FL now too. Hopefully it’s lifted by April  Both ways


----------



## tnolan

dachsie said:


> Did you all see that the tri-state area restrictions were extended to Sept 5?


I guess that's the end of my Aug 15 - 19 vacation. I shoulda known that when we managed to get park passes for all 4 days even after a bit of a struggle something else would go wrong.


----------



## The13thLetter

tnolan said:


> I guess that's the end of my Aug 15 - 19 vacation. I shoulda known that when we managed to get park passes for all 4 days even after a bit of a struggle something else would go wrong.



I am hoping there is some addendum to this. If getting Florida's economy back on track is the governor's main concern then blocking one of their biggest tourism origins seems a bit silly considering the numbers up here are way way down since the initial mandate.


----------



## Duck143

IluvMGM said:


> Just received an email survey asking me all about how I feel about the Tiki Room and Philharmagic . Anyone else get that?


I got it, but mine asked about the Gorilla trail and Sorcerer's game.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I received a similar survey a week or two ago.   It asked what attractions I experienced on my last trip and then went into explicit detail about two of them - RotR and Boneyard.  Like really detailed questions. 

There was nothing particularly current/Covid relevant until the end when they ask the more personal demographic questions.  One specific question was if my financial situation has gotten worse, better, or stayed the same in 2020.  That was an easy one to answer!!


----------



## Summer2018

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I hope this is an isolated picture and/or Disney CMs do a better job.


This is exactly why we cancelled our summer trip.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Hopefully disney will extend annual passes for us, otherwise i can see them losing a lot of tourism from the north east. The govenor's decision does not appear to be in line with him wanting to help the economic recovery or he would have been more choosing of states to block.


----------



## Jacq7414

FeralCatRogue said:


> Hopefully disney will extend annual passes for us, otherwise i can see them losing a lot of tourism from the north east. The govenor's decision does not appear to be in line with him wanting to help the economic recovery or he would have been more choosing of states to block.


Yea. It’s weird it’s just those states. Like there are plenty other states that should be added then


----------



## Meglen

Since the cast member pre view was yesterday I watched alot of videos about the new systems with screens,masks,distancing, but no info on what they do between guests. Anyone have info on how they are cleaning each ride vehicle? 

For the Safari they have dividers and you don't need to wear a mask. Do they spray and wipe down each divider once people get off? Same question for other rides.


----------



## oceanmarina

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> LOVING the characters! So glad I have 3 1/2 MK days planned for Aug. Hopefully we will catch a few of them.  ❤



Hi I must have missed something, there will now be character meet and greets? (We have August ressies too)


----------



## osufeth24

oceanmarina said:


> Hi I must have missed something, there will now be character meet and greets? (We have August ressies too)



No, they were a lot of character out and about yesterday.  Almost like mini parades  , also at AK they were some on boats


----------



## yulilin3

Meglen said:


> Since the cast member pre view was yesterday I watched alot of videos about the new systems with screens,masks,distancing, but no info on what they do between guests. Anyone have info on how they are cleaning each ride vehicle?
> 
> For the Safari they have dividers and you don't need to wear a mask. Do they spray and wipe down each divider once people get off? Same question for other rides.


About every 2 hours each vehicle gets cleaned
There are hand sanitizing stations at the entrance and exit of attractions so you can use that when you ride


----------



## penel3

N


oceanmarina said:


> Hi I must have missed something, there will now be character meet and greets? (We have August ressies too)


No meet & greets, there are “spontaneous” (no schedule) characters riding through on floats (cavalcade). They don’t stop and they move through fairly quickly waving to all they pass. I also saw (via video as I am NOT there) characters standing up on the railroad balcony waving to guests after they entered the MK.


----------



## Meglen

yulilin3 said:


> About every 2 hours each vehicle gets cleaned
> There are hand sanitizing stations at the entrance and exit of attractions so you can use that when you ride


How does this protect anyone with kids around? They will touch the bars and barriers. Than there faces. 2 hours is a long time for things to sit and wait for someone to accidentally touch there eyes.


----------



## yulilin3

Meglen said:


> How does this protect anyone with kids around? They will touch the bars and barriers. Than there faces. 2 hours is a long time for things to sit and wait for someone to accidentally touch there eyes.


I said there are hand sanitizer stations at entrance and exit.  A parent protects their kids by sanitizing their hands and avoiding them touching things,  if you're still uncomfortable or don't want to have to control the kids you can bring wipes and wipe down surfaces when you board.  This leaving every single cleaning detail to Disney is pretty ridiculous,  it takes common sense and personal responsibility to make this work.  Disney and CM did an amazing job yesterday during preview but i also used all the tools at my disposal to keep myself clean


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Meglen said:


> How does this protect anyone with kids around? They will touch the bars and barriers. Than there faces. 2 hours is a long time for things to sit and wait for someone to accidentally touch there eyes.



Be super vigilant. Have your kids keep their hands in their pockets.


----------



## OKWFan88

@yulilin3 Are you doing any streams today?


----------



## yulilin3

OKWFan88 said:


> @yulilin3 Are you doing any streams today?


No,  I'll ne back at mk tomorrow for mk ap preview,  interested to see the crowd level and how it compared to yesterday


----------



## yulilin3

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2438974823068128&id=100008669016411Btw this idea how they clean the vehicles every 2 hours,  after this spray the boat leaves the dock empty for one ride around while it dries


----------



## Meglen

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Be super vigilant. Have your kids keep their hands in their pockets.


I mean at that point every 2 hours isnts doing anything with the amount of ppl. 1 group gets a clear car than that's it. So it's just theater again . I'm most worried about the Safari where u take.ur.masks off.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

yulilin3 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2438974823068128&id=100008669016411Btw this idea how they clean the vehicles every 2 hours,  after this spray the boat leaves the dock empty for one ride around while it dries


Any idea of what they are using to spray/disinfect the boats?


----------



## penel3

Meglen said:


> How does this protect anyone with kids around? They will touch the bars and barriers. Than there faces. 2 hours is a long time for things to sit and wait for someone to accidentally touch there eyes.


Disney is doing what is reasonable to minimize risk....the person who decides to attend also takes responsibility. Have you been to the pediatrician lately....waited in the waiting room....I know for a fact that after you left the waiting room, no one sanitized the chair you were sitting in.......nor did they wipe down the chair you sat in within the exam room, they sanitized the exam table, the scale and the items the pediatrician used to examine your child. You couldn’t have been at higher risk anywhere else than a medical facility where people are entering already ill. Do not expect Disney World to sanitize more than a medical facility....let’s be realistic.


----------



## Meglen

penel3 said:


> Disney is doing what is reasonable to minimize risk....the person who decides to attend also takes responsibility. Have you been to the pediatrician lately....waited in the waiting room....I know for a fact that after you left the waiting room, no one sanitized the chair you were sitting in.......nor did they wipe down the chair you sat in within the exam room, they sanitized the exam table, the scale and the items the pediatrician used to examine your child. You couldn’t have been at higher risk anywhere else than a medical facility where people are entering already ill. Do not expect Disney World to sanitize more than a medical facility....let’s be realistic.


You have a good point.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> No,  I'll ne back at mk tomorrow for mk ap preview,  interested to see the crowd level and how it compared to yesterday



Based off of yesterday, what time do you think would be a good time to get to parking lot?  I was leaning toward around 8


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I’ve been at BLT for a few days, just wanted to add my perspective from a resort, can’t speak to the parks.

I will caveat that it feels very lightly occupied here - like maybe 25% or so (that’s a rough guess).  There are other guests around, but not very many.

Cleaning procedures are abundant, particularly around the pool and main entrances.  Does that mean someone comes and cleans every surface someone touches?  Absolutely not, and if that is one’s expectation level it would be best not to go to WDW (or anywhere) right now as it’s just not practical.

Personally I fall more on the personal accountability end of the spectrum and don’t rely on any business to make me feel or be safe, but after taking it in for a few days my impression is they are putting a lot of time, resources, and prep into cleaning standards/procedures.  Honestly more than I expected. 

I mean, when is the last time a CM sprayed/wiped down the entire handrail all of the way up any pool slide?  How about never.   But they’re doing it now with frequency.

How much can all of this keep up when the guest count increases?  Hard to say of course.  But my initial impression is Disney about the best it can under the difficult circumstances.


----------



## yulilin3

theluckyrabbit said:


> Any idea of what they are using to spray/disinfect the boats?


No clue


osufeth24 said:


> Based off of yesterday, what time do you think would be a good time to get to parking lot?  I was leaning toward around 8


Yeah,  I'm getting there at 8 as well


----------



## scrappinginontario

Where is it shown that masks can be removed for the safari?


----------



## Meglen

scrappinginontario said:


> Where is it shown that masks can be removed for the safari?


The wdw couple posted a video


----------



## penel3

Meglen said:


> You have a good point.


Thanks Meglen and I’m sorry if my wording sounded harsh. I hear so much panic in people nowadays, understandably, especially if they have minimal medical background. We need to keep things in perspective.  I’m an RN with a Master’s Degree, and CIC (Certified in Infection Control)


----------



## Mike1082

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Cleaning procedures are abundant, particularly around the pool and main entrances.  Does that mean someone comes and cleans every surface someone touches?  Absolutely not, and if that is one’s expectation level it would be best not to go to WDW (or anywhere) right now as it’s just not practical.
> 
> Personally I fall more on the personal accountability end of the spectrum and don’t rely on any business to make me feel or be safe, but after taking it in for a few days my impression is they are putting a lot of time, resources, and prep into cleaning standards/procedures.  Honestly more than I expected.



This is on par with my observations at Saratoga Springs and Disney Springs last weekend. It was definitely more than I expected as well!


----------



## Meglen

penel3 said:


> Thanks Meglen and I’m sorry if my wording sounded harsh. I hear so much panic in people nowadays, understandably, especially if they have minimal medical background. We need to keep things in perspective.  I’m an RN with a Master’s Degree, and CIC (Certified in Infection Control)


Your knowledge is always welcome. !
I'm not super scared or anything just to me either wash evertime or not at all. Cuz in current form it's not doing much. The hand stations and washrooms should be enough. Im more scared stuff is gonna get worse and than my Dec trip is 100% cancelled since I'm from CT.


----------



## mamaofsix

penel3 said:


> Disney is doing what is reasonable to minimize risk....the person who decides to attend also takes responsibility. Have you been to the pediatrician lately....waited in the waiting room....I know for a fact that after you left the waiting room, no one sanitized the chair you were sitting in.......nor did they wipe down the chair you sat in within the exam room, they sanitized the exam table, the scale and the items the pediatrician used to examine your child. You couldn’t have been at higher risk anywhere else than a medical facility where people are entering already ill. Do not expect Disney World to sanitize more than a medical facility....let’s be realistic.


Wow, this is really interesting to read, and might give a clue as to why the case numbers are rising so rapidly in the U.S. In Canada right now, it is illegal to even open a theme park and our numbers are so much lower.   Perhaps different ideas about what is reasonable or realistic on different sides of the border.

In Ontario where I'm from, absolutely everything you touch is wiped down after you touch it in any sort of medical facility. Even somewhere lower risk than the doctor's office - like the dentist, orthodontist or chiropractor, for example - your waiting room chair is wiped and sanitized after you get up, you are not allowed to touch so much as a door handle - gloved staff or automatic door openers do it for you.   If there is no door to a room opening, the opening is covered in plastic and you must walk in elbows first as to not touch this plastic with your hands.   Such protocals are standard practice in order for these facilities to remain open. You must wear a mask at all times in these buildings, you cannot use the washroom, etc. etc. And these are the precautions being taken in a province that only sees about 100 new cases per day and often only 2 or 3 deaths per day - sometimes zero.

I would likewise be as uncomfortable as the person you were responding to.  Watching the cast member previews and seeing that masks are not required on the safari and there are barriers between seats - that's a huge red flag.  With no masks, it would have been better for them to leave the safari as open air than to put up barriers.  The barriers will catch and stop airborne germs easily, putting the next group at high risk.  If they're only being wiped down every 2 hours and no one's wearing masks - yikes.  In a state with such high case numbers, I think it's reasonable to be worried about that.  It should be wiped down between every group.


----------



## penel3

mamaofsix said:


> Wow, this is really interesting to read, and might give a clue as to why the case numbers are rising so rapidly in the U.S. In Canada right now, it is illegal to even open a theme park and our numbers are so much lower.   Perhaps different ideas about what is reasonable or realistic on different sides of the border.
> 
> In Ontario where I'm from, absolutely everything you touch is wiped down after you touch it in any sort of medical facility. Even somewhere lower risk than the doctor's office - like the dentist, orthodontist or chiropractor, for example - your waiting room chair is wiped and sanitized after you get up, you are not allowed to touch so much as a door handle - gloved staff or automatic door openers do it for you.   If there is no door to a room opening, the opening is covered in plastic and you must walk in elbows first as to not touch this plastic with your hands.   Such protocals are standard practice in order for these facilities to remain open. You must wear a mask at all times in these buildings, you cannot use the washroom, etc. etc. And these are the precautions being taken in a province that only sees about 100 new cases per day and often only 2 or 3 deaths per day - sometimes zero.
> 
> I would likewise be as uncomfortable as the person you were responding to.  Watching the cast member previews and seeing that masks are not required on the safari and there are barriers between seats - that's a huge red flag.  With no masks, it would have been better for them to leave the safari as open air than to put up barriers.  The barriers will catch and stop airborne germs easily, putting the next group at high risk.  If they're only being wiped down every 2 hours and no one's wearing masks - yikes.  In a state with such high case numbers, I think it's reasonable to be worried about that.  It should be wiped down between every group.


I think it is wonderful that you are experiencing this type of infection control in your medical facility....that is not what the Government of Canada has issued for 

*Infection prevention and control for COVID-19: Interim guidance for outpatient and ambulatory care settings:
Environmental cleaning and disinfection*

Increased frequency of cleaning high-touch surfaces in patient exam rooms and any central areas is important for controlling the spread of microorganisms. Environmental disinfectants used should be classed as hospital-grade, registered in Canada with a Drug Identification Number (DIN), and labelled as effective for both enveloped and non-enveloped viruses.


Patient exam rooms and all central areas should be kept free of clutter to facilitate cleaning
All patient exam room surfaces that are considered "high-touch" (e.g., examination tables/bed, bedrails, bedside table, chair arms, charting desks or tables, touch screens, keyboards, handwashing sink handles) should be cleaned and disinfected between every patient
Hospital-grade ready-to-use disinfectant wipes with the recommended contact time should be used to disinfect smaller patient care equipment (e.g., blood pressure cuffs, electronic thermometers, oximeters, stethoscopes) after each use
*All central area surfaces that are considered "high-touch" (e.g., telephone, chair arms, door handles and buttons, light switches, handwashing sink, bathroom sink, toilet and toilet handles, grab bars, outside of paper towel dispensers) should be cleaned and disinfected a minimum of twice daily and when soiled*
*Cleaning and disinfection should be performed at least once per day on all low-touch surfaces (e.g., shelves, chairs or benches, windowsills, headwall units, overbed light fixtures, message or white boards, outside of sharps containers)*
Surfaces that are visibly soiled with blood or other body fluids should be cleaned and disinfected immediately
Floors and walls should be kept visibly clean and free of spills, dust and debris


----------



## mamaofsix

penel3 said:


> I think it is wonderful that you are experiencing this type of infection control in your medical facility....that is not what the Government of Canada has issued for
> 
> *Infection prevention and control for COVID-19: Interim guidance for outpatient and ambulatory care settings:
> Environmental cleaning and disinfection*
> 
> Increased frequency of cleaning high-touch surfaces in patient exam rooms and any central areas is important for controlling the spread of microorganisms. Environmental disinfectants used should be classed as hospital-grade, registered in Canada with a Drug Identification Number (DIN), and labelled as effective for both enveloped and non-enveloped viruses.
> 
> 
> Patient exam rooms and all central areas should be kept free of clutter to facilitate cleaning
> All patient exam room surfaces that are considered "high-touch" (e.g., examination tables/bed, bedrails, bedside table, chair arms, charting desks or tables, touch screens, keyboards, handwashing sink handles) should be cleaned and disinfected between every patient
> Hospital-grade ready-to-use disinfectant wipes with the recommended contact time should be used to disinfect smaller patient care equipment (e.g., blood pressure cuffs, electronic thermometers, oximeters, stethoscopes) after each use
> *All central area surfaces that are considered "high-touch" (e.g., telephone, chair arms, door handles and buttons, light switches, handwashing sink, bathroom sink, toilet and toilet handles, grab bars, outside of paper towel dispensers) should be cleaned and disinfected a minimum of twice daily and when soiled*
> *Cleaning and disinfection should be performed at least once per day on all low-touch surfaces (e.g., shelves, chairs or benches, windowsills, headwall units, overbed light fixtures, message or white boards, outside of sharps containers)*
> Surfaces that are visibly soiled with blood or other body fluids should be cleaned and disinfected immediately
> Floors and walls should be kept visibly clean and free of spills, dust and debris


These are the rules for Canada in general that must be followed at a minimum in all provinces.  Even our Atlantic Provinces, that have had close to zero cases in the past month, must follow them.   Our rules for re-opening facilities in Ontario, which I was listing, are much stricter.   It's not just my personal experiences in my facilities - the protocols are identical throughout the province.  As you know, we have universal healthcare so our facilities must all follow a certain standard of practice.  Much different from the U.S.

Either way, it is pretty shocking for someone outside of the U.S. to watch what's happening in Florida.  When living in a Province that has low cases and isn't even opening playgrounds or indoor restaurants yet, it's hard to believe that Florida would be welcoming tens of thousands of guests to a theme park each day.   I love Disney and see that they really are trying hard, but I don't think it's unreasonable to criticize some of their practices.  I'm sure as the weeks go by they will be changing some of their rules - hopefully insisting on masks during the Safari being one of them, lol.  

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/ontario-...viders-including-dentists-to-reopen-1.4957541


----------



## puffkin

More and more guidance is coming out that this isn't really a surface virus, but more related to aerosol droplets.  But its still good practice for wiping down/sanitizing and using good hand hygiene for not just COVID but any other "ickies" out there.  Anyone else still cringe when they see the meme of the little girl licking the metal handrail at Disney?!?!  But ultimately if Disney is taking reasonable measures, the rest falls on the guests.

We are going in a few weeks, and it saddens me to see the picture of the crowds posted at the SDMT, but I also know that a single snapshot can be taken well out of context.  By most other first hand accounts (and most of what I have seen at the other park down the street over the last month) things have been running well.   My family has talked about it, and if we come across a crowd or an area of the park where people are not following the rules (masks) or social distancing, we will simply avoid that area and move on.  This just happened to us locally (a large group came in while we were waiting for ice cream without masks which are required here and we got out of line and left).  Some of the responsibility does fall on the guest, and in the ice cream situation I didn't expect the 16 year old workers that are paid $8 an hour to be able to enforce the rules so I did the responsible thing and left.


----------



## lostinlakes

penel3 said:


> Disney is doing what is reasonable to minimize risk....the person who decides to attend also takes responsibility. Have you been to the pediatrician lately....waited in the waiting room....I know for a fact that after you left the waiting room, no one sanitized the chair you were sitting in.......nor did they wipe down the chair you sat in within the exam room, they sanitized the exam table, the scale and the items the pediatrician used to examine your child. You couldn’t have been at higher risk anywhere else than a medical facility where people are entering already ill. Do not expect Disney World to sanitize more than a medical facility....let’s be realistic.



Interesting take. I work in primary care and we wipe down every seat in our waiting room when a patient gets up, sanitize every room between patients, every counter at check out between patients, and every machine and tool used between every patient. No one wants to keep patients safer than medical professionals. We just wish our patients were as safe.


----------



## sponica

@GADisneyDad14 my concern is never about Disney's methods, they know they can't drop the ball here....part of me would love to see the complex so empty if I could safely get there (toooo many forms of transportation to take for my comfort right now)

Now the morons of the world who don't cover their mouths when they sneeze....


----------



## penel3

mamaofsix said:


> These are the rules for Canada in general that must be followed at a minimum.   Our rules for re-opening facilities in ONTARIO, which I was listing, are much stricter.   Ontario currently has the highest number of daily cases, though much much lower than any U.S. state.   Every Ontario facility, even paramedical like a dentist, optometrist, or massage therapist, must follow the more specific guidelines or risk being shut down.


I understand what you are telling me, although, I have just spent 30 minutes trying to research and validate what you are writing. Unfortunately, the Ontario Ministry of Health, Ministry of Long Term Care, as well as the Public Health Ontario website links me back to the guidance via the Government of Canada that I referenced, aside from this one little blurb from Ontario Ministry of Health COVID-19 Guidance: Independent Health Facilities Version 4 – June 19, 2020

     "25. After every patient visit, whether the patient is symptomatic or not, patient contact surfaces (i.e., areas within 2 metres of the patient) should be disinfected *as soon as possible*. Treatment areas, including all horizontal surfaces, and any equipment used on the patient (e.g., exam table, thermometer, BP cuff) should be cleaned and disinfected before another patient is brought into the treatment area or used on another patient. Refer to PIDAC’s Best Practices for Environmental Cleaning for Prevention and Control in All Health Care Settings for more information about environmental cleaning.” The PIDAC is general cleaning practice (pre-covid).

Can you PM me the link for what you are referencing, such as the no touching doors, no use of washrooms, room opening covered in plastic if no door, immediate cleaning of chair as soon as patient gets out of it? As a highly regarded medical professional, I only state and support what I am able to validate. I would greatly respect validation of your statements. And I am sure the moderators would prefer we take this into our own private message thread. Thanks so much!


----------



## osufeth24

sponica said:


> @GADisneyDad14 my concern is never about Disney's methods, they know they can't drop the ball here....part of me would love to see the complex so empty if I could safely get there (toooo many forms of transportation to take for my comfort right now)
> 
> Now the morons of the world who don't cover their mouths when they sneeze....



haha, if there;s one good thing I hope that comes out of this, is that people will be more aware about being sanitary (but I doubt it).


----------



## penel3

lostinlakes said:


> Interesting take. I work in primary care and we wipe down every seat in our waiting room when a patient gets up, sanitize every room between patients, every counter at check out between patients, and every machine and tool used between every patient. No one wants to keep patients safer than medical professionals. We just wish our patients were as safe.


That's wonderful!! I would love to have you work where I practice.....now, can you take a look at the product you are using? See what the surface time requirement is for full disinfection.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Anyone with recommendations on who to watch Vlog/stream today?


----------



## penel3

osufeth24 said:


> haha, if there;s one good thing I hope that comes out of this, is that people will be more aware about being sanitary (but I doubt it).


Ditto!!! how many times have you observed people only 'rinsing' their hands after using a public bathroom!!!!!!!!! Freaking disgusting, and now we have people expecting the sanitizing police to come out and protect us??????????? Really??? Take some ownership


----------



## mamaofsix

penel3 said:


> I understand what you are telling me, although, I have just spent 30 minutes trying to research and validate what you are writing. Unfortunately, the Ontario Ministry of Health, Ministry of Long Term Care, as well as the Public Health Ontario website links me back to the guidance via the Government of Canada that I referenced, aside from this one little blurb from Ontario Ministry of Health COVID-19 Guidance: Independent Health Facilities Version 4 – June 19, 2020
> 
> "25. After every patient visit, whether the patient is symptomatic or not, patient contact surfaces (i.e., areas within 2 metres of the patient) should be disinfected *as soon as possible*. Treatment areas, including all horizontal surfaces, and any equipment used on the patient (e.g., exam table, thermometer, BP cuff) should be cleaned and disinfected before another patient is brought into the treatment area or used on another patient. Refer to PIDAC’s Best Practices for Environmental Cleaning for Prevention and Control in All Health Care Settings for more information about environmental cleaning.” The PIDAC is general cleaning practice (pre-covid).
> 
> Can you PM me the link for what you are referencing, such as the no touching doors, no use of washrooms, room opening covered in plastic if no door, immediate cleaning of chair as soon as patient gets out of it? As a highly regarded medical professional, I only state and support what I am able to validate. I would greatly respect validation of your statements. And I am sure the moderators would prefer we take this into our own private message thread. Thanks so much!


For sure.  The files are hard to find online because they were sent directly to medical professionals from the gov't, not really put out on a website.  Message Sent.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

sponica said:


> @GADisneyDad14 Now the morons of the world who don't cover their mouths when they sneeze....


Yes, I was shocked when I read in a post someone saying that they only take off theer mask while eating/drinking or for a *sneezing fit!*!!!  That’s the most important time to leave your mask on!!  SMH


----------



## penel3

mamaofsix said:


> For sure.  The files are hard to find online because they were sent directly to medical professionals from the gov't, not really put out on a website.  Message Sent.


Thank you so much for sending me the links!!! These definitely validate the intense measures that Ontario is obviously taking to prevent the spread! These links also provide me the data for their rationale in implementing some of their strategies, which provides me more support when working with my own staff on issues that need to be addressed.


----------



## lostinlakes

penel3 said:


> That's wonderful!! I would love to have you work where I practice.....now, can you take a look at the product you are using? See what the surface time requirement is for full disinfection.


Full disinfection, our products require things remain wet 3 minutes. We advise people where to sit based upon social distancing and what we've cleaned recently


----------



## Chris Ehlers

yulilin3 said:


> No clue
> 
> Yeah,  I'm getting there at 8 as well


@yulilin3  can you confirm the rumor about gaiters?


----------



## Bittersweet & Strange

gatordude99 said:


> In-park dining reservations open to everyone with a park pass reservation for a given date within 60 days as of sometime overnight.
> 
> Reservations for table service are not available for the preview dates.
> 
> Got Be Our Guest and Skipper Canteen on the 15th, Coral Reef Restaurant and Tutto Italia on 22nd, and Brown Derby on 23rd.
> 
> Wanted Oga's for 23rd, but all slots for parties of 2 or 3 have all reservation slots filled through July 27th.
> 
> Oga's appears to be limiting reservations for small parties to a very low number.  Parties of 4 or more can still get pretty much whatever day they would like other than July 17th.  I am guessing this is because they are limiting things to one party per table, and they don't want to waste those 8+ person side tables on parties of 3 or less.





MinnieMSue said:


> thanks! We are 60 days today and I got everything but had to book 4 people to get sci-fi instead of 2. I feel bad for that and will keep trying to find a 2 person reservation and cancel the 4. It wouldn’t let me modify down to 2 people so seems like sci-fi is doing the same as Oga’s


They seem to be intentionally trying to discourage two-member parties from booking at places like sci fi because they will basically have to give you a car to yourself and will only make money on two people.   I'm curious if anyone has actually been able to get a 2 person sci fi reservation. I did my booking right at 5:00 a.m. MT on July 7th for my September trip. I tried to book a 2 person sci-fi reservation for the 6th day of my trip. So I was getting 60 days + 6 in advance. And there were 0 reservations available all day long. So I just went ahead and booked the 4 person slot. There did appear to be plenty of 2-person Oga slots that far out though.


----------



## yulilin3

Chris Ehlers said:


> @yulilin3  can you confirm the rumor about gaiters?


I have no clue,  i saw many being worn yesterday at mk and Disney hasn't changed their wording on their site


----------



## Chris Ehlers

yulilin3 said:


> I have no clue,  i saw many being worn yesterday at mk and Disney hasn't changed their wording on their site


ok thanks ill wait for official word from Disney


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Here's a news station saying you must wear a mask.


----------



## Bittersweet & Strange

IluvMGM said:


> Just received an email survey asking me all about how I feel about the Tiki Room and Philharmagic . Anyone else get that?





570traveler said:


> I got one that questioned Muppet Show and Gorilla falls trail.





Duck143 said:


> I got it, but mine asked about the Gorilla trail and Sorcerer's game.


Mine was Philharmagic and Star Wars Launch Bay.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Why are they asking random opinions about indoor attractions? Ask scientists.


----------



## Doingitagain

Bittersweet & Strange said:


> They seem to be intentionally trying to discourage two-member parties from booking at places like sci fi because they will basically have to give you a car to yourself and will only make money on two people.   I'm curious if anyone has actually been able to get a 2 person sci fi reservation. I did my booking right at 5:00 a.m. MT on July 7th for my September trip. I tried to book a 2 person sci-fi reservation for the 6th day of my trip. So I was getting 60 days + 6 in advance. And there were 0 reservations available all day long. So I just went ahead and booked the 4 person slot. There did appear to be plenty of 2-person Oga slots that far out though.


We had to book a 4 person at Oga's, then modify to remove 2.  We have a planning party of 6, but only 2 are going to HS.


----------



## Leigh L

Bittersweet & Strange said:


> They seem to be intentionally trying to discourage two-member parties from booking at places like sci fi because they will basically have to give you a car to yourself and will only make money on two people.   I'm curious if anyone has actually been able to get a 2 person sci fi reservation. I did my booking right at 5:00 a.m. MT on July 7th for my September trip. I tried to book a 2 person sci-fi reservation for the 6th day of my trip. So I was getting 60 days + 6 in advance. And there were 0 reservations available all day long. So I just went ahead and booked the 4 person slot. There did appear to be plenty of 2-person Oga slots that far out though.


That is strange, I wonder if that's why? Before all ADRs were canceled, it took me forever to get a 4 person ADR there, I had to book 2 reservations for 2 before and get them as close times as I could, and then I kept checking.  Seems like now it's the opposite issue. I booked for 4 with no problem when ADRs opened up for those canceled and had choice of times.


----------



## Milo247

Bittersweet & Strange said:


> Mine was Philharmagic and Star Wars Launch Bay.


Mine was about Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## yulilin3

Not one single word uttered

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280942002670956544


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I am not crying, you’re crying.


----------



## The13thLetter

yulilin3 said:


> Not one single word uttered
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280942002670956544



Well that significantly increased my tri-state quarantine extension depression


----------



## GADisneyDad14

The best part about that video is the upside down waterfall got some love.


----------



## mrsap

The13thLetter said:


> Well that significantly increased my tri-state quarantine extension depression



I was just going to say, I cried enough today... I don’t think I can watch it


----------



## Tinkerbellmom43

mrsap said:


> I was just going to say, I cried enough today... I don’t think I can watch it


Same


----------



## Marthasor

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Why are they asking random opinions about indoor attractions? Ask scientists.



I'm assuming they are just trying to gauge interest.  No use in opening an attraction even with guidelines in place if no one is going to visit it.  It would be much cheaper to simply keep attractions no one is interested in visiting, closed.


----------



## wolfawk

theluckyrabbit said:


> Any idea of what they are using to spray/disinfect the boats?


Prince Charming Dev asked in one of his videos and they indicated it was some sort of Peroxide solution.


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

I do not have a trip planned, didn’t have one canceled, not personally ready to travel...and now I want to go to WDW. Disney is the master of the instrumental soundtrack!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

No matter what happens, the sun always rises over Bay Lake.


----------



## Herding_Cats

IluvMGM said:


> Just received an email survey asking me all about how I feel about the Tiki Room and Philharmagic . Anyone else get that?



Mine was test track and Swiss family tree house. I exited before completing it because I was afraid it was going to ask me about every single thing I had checked as having visited last time we went. :lol:


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Herding_Cats said:


> Mine was test track and Swiss family tree house. I exited before completing it because I was afraid it was going to ask me about every single thing I had checked as having visited last time we went. :lol:



Yeah, mine was a LONG survey.  For mine, all the detailed questions about Boneyard were brutal.  “How did your visit to the Boneyard make you feel” with 30 possible response.  Unfortunately “surface of the sun” wasn’t one of them.


----------



## puffkin

Ticket sales and resort reservations for 2020 resume tomorrow!  Just saw on DPB.


----------



## katherine52478

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...7AoC_Sxh35wPgb-CfQBI8D1P2S95zJ8SKMfnG5ys0n3ZU


----------



## katherine52478

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, mine was a LONG survey.  For mine, all the detailed questions about Boneyard were brutal.  “How did your visit to the Boneyard make you feel” with 30 possible response.  Unfortunately “surface of the sun” wasn’t one of them.



can you share what email sent the survey? I got one from disneyconsumerresearch@e.disneyconsumerproductsinteractive.com.

But between them calling Soarin’ “Soaring” and the grammar and spelling mistakes, I’m a bit hesitant to respond. I forwarded it to Disney communications but I’m still waiting for a response.


----------



## pepperandchips

katherine52478 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...7AoC_Sxh35wPgb-CfQBI8D1P2S95zJ8SKMfnG5ys0n3ZU


**_starts memorizing credit card numbers_**


----------



## IluvMGM

katherine52478 said:


> can you share what email sent the survey? I got one from disneyconsumerresearch@e.disneyconsumerproductsinteractive.com.
> 
> But between them calling Soarin’ “Soaring” and the grammar and spelling mistakes, I’m a bit hesitant to respond. I forwarded it to Disney communications but I’m still waiting for a response.



Mine was from that address.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

katherine52478 said:


> can you share what email sent the survey? I got one from disneyconsumerresearch@e.disneyconsumerproductsinteractive.com.
> 
> But between them calling Soarin’ “Soaring” and the grammar and spelling mistakes, I’m a bit hesitant to respond. I forwarded it to Disney communications but I’m still waiting for a response.



Yes, mine has the same bad spelling and grammar.  I got a feeling half way through (when I saw “Soaring”) that it wasn’t legit, but it was so harmless (even though lengthy), I kept at it.  The grammar with the questions at the end was particularly bad, but it’s the way the younger people I work with write these days so I didn’t think much of it (sorry to anyone I offended by that comment).


----------



## Davey Jones II

yulilin3 said:


> Not one single word uttered
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280942002670956544



Nice commercial. They showed two parades (although very briefly). Does that mean that the parades will be part of the offerings when the regular guests come back?


----------



## yulilin3

Davey Jones II said:


> Nice commercial. They showed two parades (although very briefly). Does that mean that the parades will be part of the offerings when the regular guests come back?


No,  they are bringing out single floats with characters through out the day. So not a full parade but the float does travel the parade length


----------



## Disneyland_emily

We spent the day at MK today- felt ‘safer’ there than a typical shopping trip. Constantly saw custodial out and cleaning. My toddler loved all the sanitizer stops (swear she used a gallon herself) and she LOVED when if no one was in line she got to ride again without exiting (Flying Carpets & Tea Cups etc) Her growth spurt during quarantine allowed her to ride Mine Train for the first time & loved how special the cast made her feel. 

She loved seeing the characters & we had no drama on not hugging them- 

Never saw anyone mask less and saw many rides being sanitized etc.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Disneyland_emily said:


> We spent the day at MK today- felt ‘safer’ there than a typical shopping trip.



While I have not been in the parks yet (only resorts), this is exactly how we feel as well.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Soon?


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Soon?
> 
> View attachment 507479


see you tomorrow?


----------



## katyringo

So I am planning to call first thing in the morning to add a day to our tickets for October. Is there any way to do that online?


----------



## katyringo

katyringo said:


> So I am planning to call first thing in the morning to add a day to our tickets for October. Is there any way to do that online?



ALL I was just able to modify tickets to my October 2020 reservation. I have not been able to do that and then the option to change reservation popped up online. It took me less than 5 mins to change the tickets and make an additional Park reservation.


----------



## hereforthechurros

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Soon?
> 
> View attachment 507479


Last I saw you were ditching wdw for Universal this summer, guess I’ve missed a lot in this thread haha. Great shot!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

hereforthechurros said:


> Last I saw you were ditching wdw for Universal this summer, guess I’ve missed a lot in this thread haha. Great shot!!



Like perhaps many, our summer plans have wobbled all over the place on a daily basis it seems.  So many overlapping things between the resorts, park reservations, kid’s camps/sports that may/may not happen and we don’t know until the last minute, whether my office is open or not, etc, etc.   Not to mention the virus itself, arguably the biggest unknown.   For me personally, it’s been all over the place in terms of plans, how I feel, what’s the best thing to do.   The only glue being flexible cancellation policies.

But yes, I got cold feet on the Uni plans once WDW started to roll out their reopening and dates became more clear.


----------



## emtgirl4

katyringo said:


> ALL I was just able to modify tickets to my October 2020 reservation. I have not been able to do that and then the option to change reservation popped up online. It took me less than 5 mins to change the tickets and make an additional Park reservation.



How were you able to do it? Was there a link?


----------



## katyringo

emtgirl4 said:


> How were you able to do it? Was there a link?



I was able to go to my plans and click change reservation.


----------



## MomOTwins

katyringo said:


> I was able to go to my plans and click change reservation.


Not there for me.  *sigh* Guess I’ll need to set another early morning alarm.


----------



## katyringo

MomOTwins said:


> Not there for me.  *sigh* Guess I’ll need to set another early morning alarm.


 You are the second person to say they don’t have that button either.  I didn’t have it until this evening.


----------



## Doingitagain

MomOTwins said:


> Not there for me.  *sigh* Guess I’ll need to set another early morning alarm.


Did you try updating app?  Logging off and then back on?


----------



## yulilin3

Annual passholder 40% rooms for September arrivals,  that's...soon


----------



## armerida

yulilin3 said:


> Annual passholder 40% rooms for September arrivals,  that's...soon


Is this a new offer coming out?! I’m booked at rack rate for September, wonder if I can change to discounted rate?


----------



## MomOTwins

armerida said:


> Is this a new offer coming out?! I’m booked at rack rate for September, wonder if I can change to discounted rate?


I see it on the special offers page but nothing happens when I click on it (just reroutes to the general info page): https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/

It actually says most nights today (July 9) through September.  So a nice deal for passholders.


----------



## armerida

MomOTwins said:


> I see it on the special offers page but nothing happens when I click on it (just reroutes to the general info page): https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/
> 
> It actually says most nights today (July 9) through September.  So a nice deal for passholders.


Thank you! Just tried it and I got the 7 dwarfs page...will try again later


----------



## yulilin3

yes, the site has been down for booking since midnight, they are getting ready to open up bookings


----------



## armerida

yulilin3 said:


> yes, the site has been down for booking since midnight, they are getting ready to open up bookings


Yay! Have fun at MK Preview today!


----------



## grannyminnie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I am not crying, you’re crying.


Omg, I was tearing up and then saw your post!  It made me smile.


----------



## HollyMD

I was alet to easily buy tickets for our teen this morning to go with our oct trip- but getting park reservations is a while other story- can’t get past the sign in screen


----------



## bffer

Has anyone been able to modify Parkhoppers to base ticket online yet? And, if so, did you lose your price protection? That is my concern. I will call if I have to, but it would be nice to do online.


----------



## yulilin3

If your coming in the next month the parking lot at mk is opening exactly st 8am, no need to come any early,  we're being held at the toll plaza


----------



## fbarker

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I hope this is an isolated picture and/or Disney CMs do a better job.



I highly suspect that its not a recent picture, just someone trying to stir  up some reactions


----------



## thiabelle

fbarker said:


> I highly suspect that its not a recent picture, just someone trying to stir  up some reactions


It was from Cast Member previews (Look at the masks on the people).  My understanding (just from reading posts on Twitter) was that it occurred after a terrible storm had moved through- a jam up that Disney will need to deal with


----------



## thiabelle

@yulilin3 

Thank you so much for the "on the ground" reports.  Very much appreciated


----------



## osufeth24

There are a lot of cars


----------



## MomOTwins

thiabelle said:


> It was from Cast Member previews (Look at the masks on the people).  My understanding (just from reading posts on Twitter) was that it occurred after a terrible storm had moved through- a jam up that Disney will need to deal with


Easy solution: good quality ponchos, and a stroller rain cover (if applicable).  We've gone in summer plenty of times and always enjoy wandering around in our ponchos during the afternoon downpours while everyone tries to jam into indoor rides or flee the park.


----------



## fbarker

thiabelle said:


> It was from Cast Member previews (Look at the masks on the people).  My understanding (just from reading posts on Twitter) was that it occurred after a terrible storm had moved through- a jam up that Disney will need to deal with




good point


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lol the crowd heading to Splash merchandise.


----------



## mrsap

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Lol the crowd heading to Splash merchandise.



Hope you’re having fun!


----------



## Leigh L

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Lol the crowd heading to Splash merchandise.


Have a great day!!!


----------



## dachsie

MomOTwins said:


> Easy solution: good quality ponchos, and a stroller rain cover (if applicable).  We've gone in summer plenty of times and always enjoy wandering around in our ponchos during the afternoon downpours while everyone tries to jam into indoor rides or flee the park.



Very true but first instinct is to get under cover.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Paint by number I guess!


----------



## MomOTwins

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Paint by number I guess!
> 
> View attachment 507821
> 
> View attachment 507822


OMG, this is cracking me up.  I do wonder when they will be done though.  Would be nice to have the cranes gone when we visit.


----------



## Leigh L

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Paint by number I guess!
> 
> View attachment 507821
> 
> View attachment 507822


That's hilarious!!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

*UPDATE, with Disney response* Actors’ Equity Association says Walt Disney World has “locked out” its union members as a way of retaliating against Equity’s demand for coronavirus testing as a condition for returning to work, while Disney says park safety protocols have been accepted by other unions.


----------



## Summer2018

roomthreeseventeen said:


> *UPDATE, with Disney response* Actors’ Equity Association says Walt Disney World has “locked out” its union members as a way of retaliating against Equity’s demand for coronavirus testing as a condition for returning to work, while Disney says park safety protocols have been accepted by other unions.


Not cool.


----------



## lovethattink

Here is a picture of AK’s map and where the Relaxation Stations are.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Seemed sort of like an After Hours event today to me at MK.  Pretty low crowds on the whole. 

One thing I had trouble with - CMs on rides like 7DMT, BTMR, speedway, etc that tell you what row to go to before boarding. Those are pretty noisy situations and you forget how much you use reading their lips, hearing their voice, and hand gestures to easily figure out what they are saying. With the masks and shield muffling the voice, I found I needed to pay extra attention to make sure I heard instructions correctly. Not that big a deal, just something new.   And with them spacing rows, you kind of want to get it right! 

Not many carts or food/beverage places open, which was brutal as it is quite warm here today, some of the hottest conditions I think I’ve experienced at WDW.  Had to search a few times for places to get bottled water.   Assuming just a preview staffing thing.

I should have bought stock in plexiglass companies, Disney has been very busy installing barriers in all sorts of places/queues.

Not going to lie, for me it’s a bit hard to “relax” when you’re always thinking masks, spacing, hand washing, virus, etc somewhere in the back of your mind, but on the whole it was a great experience and I feel content/safe with our decision to attend. 

Walkway from CR/BLT was open and temp checks/security was a breeze. Love how the permanent security stations are coming together for the walkway and bus folks, it looks great.

Seems like all of this stuff is well covered on  the Internet, but happy to answer any questions.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Seemed sort of like an After Hours event today to me at MK.  Pretty low crowds on the whole.
> 
> One thing I had trouble with - CMs on rides like 7DMT, BTMR, speedway, etc that tell you what row to go to before boarding. Those are pretty noisy situations and you forget how much you use reading their lips, hearing their voice, and hand gestures to easily figure out what they are saying. With the masks and shield muffling the voice, I found I needed to pay extra attention to make sure I heard instructions correctly. Not that big a deal, just something new.   And with them spacing rows, you kind of want to get it right!
> 
> Not many carts or food/beverage places open, which was brutal as it is quite warm here today, some of the hottest conditions I think I’ve experienced at WDW.  Had to search a few times for places to get bottled water.   Assuming just a preview staffing thing.
> 
> I should have bought stock in plexiglass companies, Disney has been very busy installing barriers in all sorts of places/queues.
> 
> Not going to lie, for me it’s a bit hard to “relax” when you’re always thinking masks, spacing, hand washing, virus, etc somewhere in the back of your mind, but on the whole it was a great experience and I feel content/safe with our decision to attend.
> 
> Walkway from CR/BLT was open and temp checks/security was a breeze. Love how the permanent security stations are coming together for the walkway and bus folks, it looks great.
> 
> Seems like all of this stuff is well covered on  the Internet, but happy to answer any questions.


the heat was/is brutal today,
How did you and yours fair with the mask wearing and what type of masks did you wear?
And can I share your pics of the paint by numbers castle, giving you credit of course
I didn't see, was the resorrt monorail line working?


----------



## PPFlight75

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Like perhaps many, our summer plans have wobbled all over the place on a daily basis it seems.  So many overlapping things between the resorts, park reservations, kid’s camps/sports that may/may not happen and we don’t know until the last minute, whether my office is open or not, etc, etc.   Not to mention the virus itself, arguably the biggest unknown.   For me personally, it’s been all over the place in terms of plans, how I feel, what’s the best thing to do.   The only glue being flexible cancellation policies.
> 
> But yes, I got cold feet on the Uni plans once WDW started to roll out their reopening and dates became more clear.


I know what you mean. We've had so many plans. One day it seems perfect and the next not so much lol!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

yulilin3 said:


> the heat was/is brutal today,
> How did you and yours fair with the mask wearing and what type of masks did you wear?
> And can I share your pics of the paint by numbers castle, giving you credit of course



We’ve tinkered with all kinds but have settled on the medical disposable ones. DS10 triple loops it and it fits fine. He’s a trooper and “gets it” so will go along, but he was whining a bit towards the end. It’s hard for tweens to mentally grasp things like masks and social distancing (from my experience), but he did great.

I’m fine with hot weather and the masks, but even I was pretty “done” at the end!


----------



## Ecomommy09

GADisneyDad14 said:


> We’ve tinkered with all kinds but have settled on the medical disposable ones. DS10 triple loops



They have kids sized masks for children’s hospitals and kids clinics. I bought a box for WDW on the off chance we will get to go. I agree the paper are the most comfortable when it’s really hot. I’m generally fine with any mask, but I tried the tshirt variety at work today and kept feeling suffocated going upstairs, so I think those are the worst I’ve tried so far!’


----------



## lovethattink

I got a storm shield heat advisory early this morning. Said feel like temps would be 109 degrees between noon and 6pm. 

The heat was brutal.

@GADisneyDad14 I had a very hard time hearing without seeing mouths. Ds has better hearing.

I started a trip report about the reopening 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-whole-new-world-disney-during-a-pandemic.3807109/


----------



## ClapYourHands

roomthreeseventeen said:


> *UPDATE, with Disney response* Actors’ Equity Association says Walt Disney World has “locked out” its union members as a way of retaliating against Equity’s demand for coronavirus testing as a condition for returning to work, while Disney says park safety protocols have been accepted by other unions.


I’m so sad to hear that! The shows are my favorite part about Disney!

Personally, I’m on the AEA members’ side on this one. They literally cannot use any PPE, due to the nature of their work, and are engaged in activities that generate a lot of droplets while standing in close proximity to each other. No testing means no protection.

But for myself, I’m sad both because I really want to see the shows, and they are the best people-eaters to get folks out of lines and walkways.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

ClapYourHands said:


> I’m so sad to hear that! The shows are my favorite part about Disney!
> 
> Personally, I’m on the AEA members’ side on this one. They literally cannot use any PPE, due to the nature of their work, and are engaged in activities that generate a lot of droplets while standing in close proximity to each other. No testing means no protection.
> 
> But for myself, I’m sad both because I really want to see the shows, and they are the best people-eaters to get folks out of lines and walkways.



Universal did let the AEA folks come back and perform with masks. Apparently, employees still got sick. That's why they are demanding testing at Disney.


----------



## GigEm96

yulilin3 said:


> Not one single word uttered
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280942002670956544


That made me quite emotional.  July 19th can't get here fast enough.


----------



## GigEm96

IluvMGM said:


> Just received an email survey asking me all about how I feel about the Tiki Room and Philharmagic . Anyone else get that?


I got one for Muppets 3D and Impressions de France.


----------



## hereforthechurros

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Like perhaps many, our summer plans have wobbled all over the place on a daily basis it seems.  So many overlapping things between the resorts, park reservations, kid’s camps/sports that may/may not happen and we don’t know until the last minute, whether my office is open or not, etc, etc.   Not to mention the virus itself, arguably the biggest unknown.   For me personally, it’s been all over the place in terms of plans, how I feel, what’s the best thing to do.   The only glue being flexible cancellation policies.
> 
> But yes, I got cold feet on the Uni plans once WDW started to roll out their reopening and dates became more clear.


Things have felt hour to hour at times here too, thank goodness for threads like this to help us along in those times. And give us heart attacks at other times


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Drove over to Fantasia Gardens for an after dinner round of mini golf just now.  Closed at 4pm for a private event according to the signs.  While I don’t know for sure, it looked like some MLS teams were enjoying Disney’s finest putt putt.  Bubble life.


----------



## ckelly14

I'm sure those guys stick out like a sore thumb!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

More restaurants than parks, but for those that want to know what Chef Mickey’s is like:


----------



## dachsie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Seemed sort of like an After Hours event today to me at MK.  Pretty low crowds on the whole.
> 
> One thing I had trouble with - CMs on rides like 7DMT, BTMR, speedway, etc that tell you what row to go to before boarding. Those are pretty noisy situations and you forget how much you use reading their lips, hearing their voice, and hand gestures to easily figure out what they are saying. With the masks and shield muffling the voice, I found I needed to pay extra attention to make sure I heard instructions correctly. Not that big a deal, just something new.   And with them spacing rows, you kind of want to get it right!
> 
> Not many carts or food/beverage places open, which was brutal as it is quite warm here today, some of the hottest conditions I think I’ve experienced at WDW.  Had to search a few times for places to get bottled water.   Assuming just a preview staffing thing.
> 
> I should have bought stock in plexiglass companies, Disney has been very busy installing barriers in all sorts of places/queues.
> 
> Not going to lie, for me it’s a bit hard to “relax” when you’re always thinking masks, spacing, hand washing, virus, etc somewhere in the back of your mind, but on the whole it was a great experience and I feel content/safe with our decision to attend.
> 
> Walkway from CR/BLT was open and temp checks/security was a breeze. Love how the permanent security stations are coming together for the walkway and bus folks, it looks great.
> 
> Seems like all of this stuff is well covered on  the Internet, but happy to answer any questions.


That is one thing mask wearing is pointing out - people are realizing how much they rely on lipreading.  It's unmasking hearing loss that people didn't realize they had.  I have been seeing more patients telling me that when I see them.

Glad you had a good time.  Hopefully as you said, there will be more beverage locations when the park officially opens


----------



## GADisneyDad14

To add, the first round they bring you:

- Meat selection (salami, etc) and cheeses
- Lox with toppings
- Assorted bread/muffins
- Mini yogurt cups
- Assorted fruit (mainly mellons)

The second round was:
- Sausage, bacon, ham and egg platter
- Mickey waffle, pancake, French toast platter
- Hash browns/cheesy potato
- Tater tots

It’s all you can eat, ask for more of anything and they’ll bring it right away.

No characters as expected, not even that static Chef Mickey statue/plate pic you usually take when you walk in.

CMs were amazing and seemed very happy to be back.

Vibe was different with no characters and it being empty, but DS said it was the best meal all week, so there’s that.

Price for two adults: Total $53.25 including tax.  I’m assuming that’s less than the normal price?


----------



## Paul70

Price for two adults: Total $53.25 including tax.  I’m assuming that’s less than the normal price?

$25/person?  Not bad (for Disney prices).


----------



## dachsie

One question I have that I hope we can find out.  I know they are encouraging cashless payment, but will they take cash.  For instance, if I use a gift card for dining, I typically leave tip in cash so I have true balance of gift card for the next time I want to use it.  Or if I buy an ice cream or popcorn refill, I typically use cash for a small payment like that.  And then sometimes I have enough cash to pay for things outright.  So will they take cash or will it be refused?


----------



## puffkin

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Drove over to Fantasia Gardens for an after dinner round of mini golf just now.  Closed at 4pm for a private event according to the signs.  While I don’t know for sure, it looked like some MLS teams were enjoying Disney’s finest putt putt.  Bubble life.



My DS14 is a huge NBA fan and follows everything on all the social media sites for his favorite teams/players.  He's been especially attentive with all the Disney stuff since he also loves Disney.  He said that apparently the players are getting after hours time in the parks.  A few of the players have posted about it.


----------



## IluvMGM

GADisneyDad14 said:


> To add, the first round they bring you:
> 
> - Meat selection (salami, etc) and cheeses
> - Lox with toppings
> - Assorted bread/muffins
> - Mini yogurt cups
> - Assorted fruit (mainly mellons)
> 
> The second round was:
> - Sausage, bacon, ham and egg platter
> - Mickey waffle, pancake, French toast platter
> - Hash browns/cheesy potato
> - Tater tots
> 
> It’s all you can eat, ask for more of anything and they’ll bring it right away.
> 
> No characters as expected, not even that static Chef Mickey statue/plate pic you usually take when you walk in.
> 
> CMs were amazing and seemed very happy to be back.
> 
> Vibe was different with no characters and it being empty, but DS said it was the best meal all week, so there’s that.
> 
> Price for two adults: Total $53.25 including tax.  I’m assuming that’s less than the normal price?



Exactly what I wanted to know, thank you so much! I saw the $25 price yesterday and wondered what they were giving you for such a cheap price (for Disney).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

IluvMGM said:


> Exactly what I wanted to know, thank you so much! I saw the $25 price yesterday and wondered what they were giving you for such a cheap price (for Disney).



I’ve been trying to look it up, what is the normal price anyway?


----------



## mrsap

IluvMGM said:


> Exactly what I wanted to know, thank you so much! I saw the $25 price yesterday and wondered what they were giving you for such a cheap price (for Disney).



According to Touring Plans the regular prices were:

Breakfast: Adult $52, Child $31 ◆ Lunch: Adult $52, Child $31 ◆ Dinner: Adult $63, Child $37.

No characters = Cheaper price


----------



## IluvMGM

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’ve been trying to look it up, what is the normal price anyway?



I saw $52 somewhere. I also compare it to places like Garden Grill and Crystal Palace where we spend over $100 for 2 people normally.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

IluvMGM said:


> I saw $52 somewhere. I also compare it to places like Garden Grill and Crystal Palace where we spend over $100 for 2 people normally.



Ok, so roughy half off.  $50 total is still a high price to pay for me and my now Disney adult 10 year old considering other options, but seems like a reasonable discount I guess.


----------



## Jacq7414

Glad chef Mickey’s isn’t full price! I’d pay half off at crystal palace without the characters for the stuffed French toast there. It’s so good


----------



## lovethattink

dachsie said:


> One question I have that I hope we can find out.  I know they are encouraging cashless payment, but will they take cash.  For instance, if I use a gift card for dining, I typically leave tip in cash so I have true balance of gift card for the next time I want to use it.  Or if I buy an ice cream or popcorn refill, I typically use cash for a small payment like that.  And then sometimes I have enough cash to pay for things outright.  So will they take cash or will it be refused?



There are places that will take cash. I know the cs restaurants have 1 register designated for cash payments. I don’t know about carts.


----------



## cdurham1

Now that we have seen the attractions operating, has anyone calculated the ride capacities under these conditions?

I figure most attractions where they simply are skipping rows should be fairly straightforward.  But what about something like Jungle Cruise?  From a video I saw from yesterday, it looks like it must be operating around 20% of capacity (?).

What are the least affected and most affected attractions?


----------



## Tbiafore

mrsap said:


> According to Touring Plans the regular prices were:
> 
> Breakfast: Adult $52, Child $31 ◆ Lunch: Adult $52, Child $31 ◆ Dinner: Adult $63, Child $37.
> 
> No characters = Cheaper price



Are they offering the Disney Dinning Plan at a discounted price as well?


----------



## SamFaniam

GADisneyDad14 said:


> To add, the first round they bring you:
> 
> - Meat selection (salami, etc) and cheeses
> - Lox with toppings
> - Assorted bread/muffins
> - Mini yogurt cups
> - Assorted fruit (mainly mellons)
> 
> The second round was:
> - Sausage, bacon, ham and egg platter
> - Mickey waffle, pancake, French toast platter
> - Hash browns/cheesy potato
> - Tater tots
> 
> It’s all you can eat, ask for more of anything and they’ll bring it right away.
> 
> No characters as expected, not even that static Chef Mickey statue/plate pic you usually take when you walk in.
> 
> CMs were amazing and seemed very happy to be back.
> 
> Vibe was different with no characters and it being empty, but DS said it was the best meal all week, so there’s that.
> 
> Price for two adults: Total $53.25 including tax.  I’m assuming that’s less than the normal price?



Thanks for the report. To be honest, I hope they keep this style even when characters return. We much prefer the family style breakfasts to the buffets.


----------



## SamFaniam

Tbiafore said:


> Are they offering the Disney Dinning Plan at a discounted price as well?



there’s no current information on when the dining plan might return.


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> One question I have that I hope we can find out.  I know they are encouraging cashless payment, but will they take cash.  For instance, if I use a gift card for dining, I typically leave tip in cash so I have true balance of gift card for the next time I want to use it.  Or if I buy an ice cream or popcorn refill, I typically use cash for a small payment like that.  And then sometimes I have enough cash to pay for things outright.  So will they take cash or will it be refused?


they are still taking all forms of payments, they just would rather you do mobile ordering or cc when possible


----------



## yulilin3

cdurham1 said:


> Now that we have seen the attractions operating, has anyone calculated the ride capacities under these conditions?
> 
> I figure most attractions where they simply are skipping rows should be fairly straightforward.  But what about something like Jungle Cruise?  From a video I saw from yesterday, it looks like it must be operating around 20% of capacity (?).
> 
> What are the least affected and most affected attractions?


merged you to the existing operations thread
Disney doesn't disclose numbers but from personal experience it really depends. Like you say attractions like PP, buzz light year, triceratops spin, dumbo, are not affected at all cause they take one party of 2 or 3 anyways
The most affected will be JC, RotR, MFSR,  that they sit you side by side with strangers
log/boat attractions will vary depending on the number in your party, for example Pirates is loading from and back rows but if you are a part of 4 or more they will load your party in the 2 back rows, if you are a single rider you get a row to yourself and thus affects the ride capacity


----------



## yulilin3

taste of Epcot menus are out
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/epcot-international-food-and-wine-festival/


----------



## pepperandchips

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ok, so roughy half off.  $50 total is still a high price to pay for me and my now Disney adult 10 year old considering other options, but seems like a reasonable discount I guess.


$25 is about what the non-character buffet prices were prior to closure (the Wave, Boma, Trails End) 

I’m not sure I’d eat $25 worth of what Chef Mickey’s is offering but I was ok paying that amount at Boma and the like considering it included coffee and juice. Olivia’s a la carte breakfast was $41.54 for two adults last week and we got considerably less food.


----------



## merry_nbright

yulilin3 said:


> taste of Epcot menus are out
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/epcot-international-food-and-wine-festival/



FINALLY! Looks so good!! Can you help me turn my language back to English? I can’t figure it out.


----------



## yulilin3

merry_nbright said:


> FINALLY! Looks so good!! Can you help me turn my language back to English? I can’t figure it out.


lol just did. On the top you see Spanish and English, I was writing the article for SiDisney and forgot to change it back


----------



## merry_nbright

yulilin3 said:


> lol just did. On the top you see Spanish and English, I was writing the article for SiDisney and forgot to change it back



Thank you so much!!! Sorry!!!


----------



## MomOTwins

Tbiafore said:


> Are they offering the Disney Dinning Plan at a discounted price as well?


Alas, there is no disney dining plan for the foreseeable future.


----------



## vinotinto

GADisneyDad14 said:


> To add, the first round they bring you:
> 
> - Meat selection (salami, etc) and cheeses
> - Lox with toppings
> - Assorted bread/muffins
> - Mini yogurt cups
> - Assorted fruit (mainly mellons)
> 
> The second round was:
> - Sausage, bacon, ham and egg platter
> - Mickey waffle, pancake, French toast platter
> - Hash browns/cheesy potato
> - Tater tots
> 
> It’s all you can eat, ask for more of anything and they’ll bring it right away.
> 
> No characters as expected, not even that static Chef Mickey statue/plate pic you usually take when you walk in.
> 
> CMs were amazing and seemed very happy to be back.
> 
> Vibe was different with no characters and it being empty, but DS said it was the best meal all week, so there’s that.
> 
> Price for two adults: Total $53.25 including tax.  I’m assuming that’s less than the normal price?


This is very helpful! I booked it for one morning. Seems to me the same price as The Wave buffet before, except maybe the choices are more straightforward (for example, plain pancakes instead of sweet potato pancakes), but plenty of choices. I wonder if there is a plant-based sausage available for vegetarians?

And I have a question for those of you there now or arriving soon. How is the spacing of tables on restaurants that are all indoor seating? I made reservations, but since masks are off while eating, this is the one area that I am a little unsure about. We have reservations at the resorts, the parks and Disney Springs and would love to know if there are some restaurants that are particularly great at capacity/distancing, or particularly bad.


----------



## yulilin3

vinotinto said:


> This is very helpful! I booked it for one morning. Seems to me the same price as The Wave buffet before, except maybe the choices are more straightforward (for example, plain pancakes instead of sweet potato pancakes), but plenty of choices. I wonder if there is a plant-based sausage available for vegetarians?
> 
> And I have a question for those of you there now or arriving soon. How is the spacing of tables on restaurants that are all indoor seating? I made reservations, but since masks are off while eating, this is the one area that I am a little unsure about. We have reservations at the resorts, the parks and Disney Springs and would love to know if there are some restaurants that are particularly great at capacity/distancing, or particularly bad.


TS I've only done the wave and The Plaza they are spacing families in there. I think The Plaza is only using about 8 tables in total.  QS same thing, leaving lots of tables empty at Pinnochios and Pecos Bill (the 2 I saw)


----------



## bffer

Tbiafore said:


> Are they offering the Disney Dinning Plan at a discounted price as well?


So discounted that it disappeared.


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0709200715200012Cdiscussion on this can be done in the existing thread here. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...planning-and-information-no-spoilers.3782822/


----------



## IluvMGM

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0709200715200012Cdiscussion on this can be done in the existing thread here.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...planning-and-information-no-spoilers.3782822/



Oh great. So glad I booked 3 days there. .


----------



## lovethattink

If I want to change a park reservation from one day to another and I have my 3 days, will it hold that first reservation until I pick a next day? Or once I hit continue will a day be deleted? Or is it like FP where it holds it until you confirm at the end?


----------



## Lsdolphin

Herding_Cats said:


> Mine was test track and Swiss family tree house. I exited before completing it because I was afraid it was going to ask me about every single thing I had checked as having visited last time we went. :lol:



i got the Country Bear Jamboree and Philharmagic


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> If I want to change a park reservation from one day to another and I have my 3 days, will it hold that first reservation until I pick a next day? Or once I hit continue will a day be deleted? Or is it like FP where it holds it until you confirm at the end?


once you delete it's gone


----------



## GADisneyDad14

California Grill is ready.  When/if fireworks return.


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> once you delete it's gone


 
Does it let you choose which day of the 3 to delete?


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Does it let you choose which day of the 3 to delete?


You can pick whichever day


----------



## pepperandchips

GADisneyDad14 said:


> California Grill is ready.  When/if fireworks return.
> 
> View attachment 508362
> 
> View attachment 508363


These pictures made me salivate. I’m a mess. Food pics?!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

pepperandchips said:


> These pictures made me salivate. I’m a mess. Food pics?!



Ha, no - ate it too fast.

I did have the Taylor Fladgate 1863 though.  Excellent as always!   



In seriousness, probably the best meal I’ve had in months.  Like it never skipped a beat.


----------



## Paul70

Just looked at Park Hours on MDE. It indicates a “Special Ticketed Event” at DHS and Epcot on 7/13 and 7/14. CM preview?  AP preview?


----------



## zemmer

Paul70 said:


> Just looked at Park Hours on MDE. It indicates a “Special Ticketed Event” at DHS and Epcot on 7/13 and 7/14. CM preview?  AP preview?


NBA?


----------



## Paul70

Maybe. It seems odd Disney would broadcast that.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Paul70 said:


> Just looked at Park Hours on MDE. It indicates a “Special Ticketed Event” at DHS and Epcot on 7/13 and 7/14. CM preview?  AP preview?


CM previews


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Paul70 said:


> Just looked at Park Hours on MDE. It indicates a “Special Ticketed Event” at DHS and Epcot on 7/13 and 7/14. CM preview?  AP preview?



It’s the CM previews.  It’s just the way Disney has things like that dialed in to their systems for whatever reason.  The resort TV channels in the room have said “special ticketed event” at MK and DAK each day since Tuesday, just as an example of other places where that shows up.


----------



## Paul70

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It’s the CM previews.  It’s just the way Disney has things like that dialed in to their systems for whatever reason.  The resort TV channels in the room have said “special ticketed event” at MK and DAK each day since Tuesday, just as an example of other places where that shows up.


Thanks.


----------



## pepperandchips

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ha, no - ate it too fast.
> 
> I did have the Taylor Fladgate 1863 though.  Excellent as always!
> 
> View attachment 508372
> 
> In seriousness, probably the best meal I’ve had in months.  Like it never skipped a beat.


At first I was like “Oh, GAdisneydad is much more refined than I am, I don’t like port”... then I looked at the price  nope, think I’ll have a couple more nights of vacation! 

So glad to hear California grill is on it’s A-Game. Doesn’t make my decision whether to come down later this month any easier...


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

Any advice on what time to leave Pop to be at MK for opening tomorrow?  I honestly have no clue!  We’ll be driving ourselves.


----------



## yulilin3

TangledHairDon'tCare said:


> Any advice on what time to leave Pop to be at MK for opening tomorrow?  I honestly have no clue!  We’ll be driving ourselves.


Parking lot doesn't open until 8am


----------



## Bismuth

So much twiddling of the thumbs on my end. We're so close to the big opening, I'm anxious to see how this goes. I honestly can't think of anything else Disney could possibly do to keep the parks safer, besides extending the shutdown, here's hoping it goes well and everyone stays safe


----------



## brockash

TangledHairDon'tCare said:


> Any advice on what time to leave Pop to be at MK for opening tomorrow?  I honestly have no clue!  We’ll be driving ourselves.


I am not there, but based on reports it sounds like they start letting cars get in line around 750...so if it were me I'd probably leave Pop around 735ish.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

For those that are at WDW, enjoy reopening day for MK and DAK!


----------



## yulilin3

This thread will stay to post operatonal updates Disney might do moving forward

For "just back" first week reports head over here https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...-back-from-1st-week-of-reopening-wdw.3807247/


----------



## goofy78

I am not sure where to ask this but with all of the knowledge on this thread, I'll try here. I know masks are allowed to be taken off while eating or drinking, but how does that apply to eating or drinking while walking around WS enjoying the booths? Say if I pick up a drink at the booth in France am I allowed to walk and enjoy it with my mask off?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

goofy78 said:


> I am not sure where to ask this but with all of the knowledge on this thread, I'll try here. I know masks are allowed to be taken off while eating or drinking, but how does that apply to eating or drinking while walking around WS enjoying the booths? Say if I pick up a drink at the booth in France am I allowed to walk and enjoy it with my mask off?



No.


----------



## dagored

goofy78 said:


> I am not sure where to ask this but with all of the knowledge on this thread, I'll try here. I know masks are allowed to be taken off while eating or drinking, but how does that apply to eating or drinking while walking around WS enjoying the booths? Say if I pick up a drink at the booth in France am I allowed to walk and enjoy it with my mask off?



Yes. Yesterday in MK I purchased a Starbucks frozen drink and walked around with my mask down and no one said a word while I was drinking it.


----------



## IluvMGM

dagored said:


> Yes. Yesterday in MK I purchased a Starbucks frozen drink and walked around with my mask down and no one said a word while I was drinking it.



I am curious about this also. It seems like the relaxation zones are few and far apart. If I need to take a sip of water what is the protocol? Do I just take my mask off and drink wherever or is there a special place to pull aside and take a sip?


----------



## goofy78

roomthreeseventeen said:


> No.





dagored said:


> Yes. Yesterday in MK I purchased a Starbucks frozen drink and walked around with my mask down and no one said a word while I was drinking it.



Well, now I'm confused.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

goofy78 said:


> Well, now I'm confused.



Maybe Disney has an exception for this, but it's not like having a drink in your hand prevents you from spreading the virus.


----------



## dagored

Really? We also sat in two different restaurants and did not wear our masks. No one did except the employees.


----------



## GBRforWDW

yulilin3 said:


> This thread will stay to post operatonal updates Disney might do moving forward
> 
> For "just back" first week reports head over here https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...-back-from-1st-week-of-reopening-wdw.3807247/


Thanks for this link Yulilin.  It will be fun to read about everyone's experiences.  Hope all your adventures through the park have gone well.  I stayed away from the thread all week, so haven't kept up on anything.


----------



## GBRforWDW

dagored said:


> Really? We also sat in two different restaurants and did not wear our masks. No one did except the employees.


Sitting in a restaurant is considered different than up moving around.  

I could see people easily abusing the walking around portion, just carrying a drink in your hand saying you're in the midst of drinking.  Will defeat the purpose of the masks.


----------



## WEDWDW

goofy78 said:


> I am not sure where to ask this but with all of the knowledge on this thread, I'll try here. I know masks are allowed to be taken off while eating or drinking, but how does that apply to eating or drinking while walking around WS enjoying the booths? Say if I pick up a drink at the booth in France am I allowed to walk and enjoy it with my mask off?


I am "guessing" some Cast Members would ask you to please stand "social distanced" to the side of the Promenade until finished and some would allow you to keep walking.


----------



## Yooperroo

There have been reports of cast members asking folks to step to the side/sit down etc to finish their food or drink. If you need a drink of water, step to the side away from everyone, take a drink, out your mask back on, and then continue walking. It's the safest thing to do for those around you, and I'm sure cast members won't want you walking around eating and drinking all day because some guests will literally do that to avoid wearing their mask.


----------



## The13thLetter

From what I understand you are allowed to pull your mask down/off to take a sip or a bite of your food if you are walking around, but you cant just keep it down/off for 20 minutes while you casually walk around drinking or eating.


----------



## PPFlight75

Where can you find a list of the relaxation zones?


----------



## Soccer Princess

Are the caricature and silhouette booths open on Main Street? We love to get those of DD when we go!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Soccer Princess said:


> Are the caricature and silhouette booths open on Main Street? We love to get those of DD when we go!



A picture of your kid wearing a mask?


----------



## goofy78

Thanks, everyone. So I assume it safe to grab a drink or food and go off to the side like we normally do at the festivals as long as we are socially distanced from others.


----------



## IluvMGM

roomthreeseventeen said:


> A picture of your kid wearing a mask?



Maybe people can bring pictures of what their kids look like with no mask? LOL Just an idea if they do have them available.


----------



## crazymomof4

Yooperroo said:


> There have been reports of cast members asking folks to step to the side/sit down etc to finish their food or drink. If you need a drink of water, step to the side away from everyone, take a drink, out your mask back on, and then continue walking. It's the safest thing to do for those around you, and I'm sure cast members won't want you walking around eating and drinking all day because some guests will literally do that to avoid wearing their mask.


I agree. I know we will have to be drinking lots of water to stay cool and hydrated in Sept, but we will go off to the side to drink then replace masks and move on.  I had to do this back in March when I was grocery shopping for my elderly in-laws. When I had to call them from the store (cuz you know they don't answer texts. LOL)  to clarify an item they wanted, I had to remove my mask or FIL wouldn't be able to understand me.  So I stepped aside to a remote part of the store to call.  No one had to tell me to do this. It's a shame common courtesy doesn't just come naturally to some.



The13thLetter said:


> From what I understand you are allowed to pull your mask down/off to take a sip or a bite of your food if you are walking around, but you cant just keep it down/off for 20 minutes while you casually walk around drinking or eating.



I think it would make it easier on the CMs if WDW would have more clear and distinct wording on their policy regarding this.  I hope this is forthcoming bc as stated earlier, some will take advantage of the perceived loophole.


----------



## vinotinto

goofy78 said:


> Thanks, everyone. So I assume it safe to grab a drink or food and go off to the side like we normally do at the festivals as long as we are socially distanced from others.


Yes. Grab your food and drink, find a spot away from others and enjoy. According to a few FB groups I'm in, during the AP previews CMs were telling people, that were walking while drinking, to find a spot on the side to drink their beverage. So, for F&W, go find a table or a trashcan and enjoy your food and drinks!


----------



## GBRforWDW

PPFlight75 said:


> Where can you find a list of the relaxation zones?


Here's a list of information for the Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom:

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...at-disney-worlds-no-mask-relaxation-stations/


----------



## Chisoxcollector

Disney definitely wasn't doing much enforcement at the MK AP event yesterday.  Saw a few idiots with their masks pulled completely down below their chins, and quite a few morons with their noses exposed.  They'd walk right by multiple cast members with nary a peep.  And those were just the people without food/drink in their hands.  Lots of people were walking around with a bottle or whatever in their hand with their masks off.  

I had hoped that Disney would be taking guest safety seriously.  Nope!


----------



## Chisoxcollector

Luckily it was empty enough yesterday that we could steer clear of the inconsiderate, selfish jerks without too much problem.  I'm worried that won't be feasible going forward.


----------



## AngelDisney

Chisoxcollector said:


> Disney definitely wasn't doing much enforcement at the MK AP event yesterday.  Saw a few idiots with their masks pulled completely down below their chins, and quite a few morons with their noses exposed.  They'd walk right by multiple cast members with nary a peep.  And those were just the people without food/drink in their hands.  Lots of people were walking around with a bottle or whatever in their hand with their masks off.
> 
> I had hoped that Disney would be taking guest safety seriously.  Nope!


Probably more guests would need to voice their concerns in order to bring along clearer instructions/policies and their enforcements. Stepping aside to drink or eat is not too much to ask for the sake of everyone’s health and keeping WDW open!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

GBRforWDW said:


> In an effort not to go too far off topic, Florida has 10k new cases per day because people aren't taking their own safety seriously.  This is a personal responsibility issue, not Corporate/Disney issue.
> 
> But yes, if Disney wants to remain open, they need to enforce the rules they came up with.



Sorry, that's what I meant. People need to help enforce the rules if a CM won't.


----------



## GBRforWDW

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Sorry, that's what I meant. People need to help enforce the rules if a CM won't.


True, if guests also aren't doing their part with mask wearing and social distancing, the parks will be closed back down as well.


----------



## Zeus'Headache

We went to MK yesterday without any issues. In regards to people eating/walking with masks down, I saw no one. My mother and I had breakfast under the train in front of Splash Mountain's gift shop(waiting in the virtual line!). We were sitting down, out of everyone's way, and had our masks down while we ate and drank. No one said anything, and no one seemed to care that our masks were down. It was for a max of 15 minutes, and even between bites we put our masks back up.

Now, walking around was a different story. If you need a quick drink, drop the mask and take a drink, then put it back up.  No cast members asked us to stop and go to the side, and I didn't witness anyone else being told either. Also, during this new protocol, eating while walking is both not smart plus its not fun! During the heat + masks, you will WANT to find a spot to sit down and eat. It's just more enjoyable. There are plenty of tables that you can sit and eat at without a reservation(just around the park) and no one will come up to you and berate you for eating or drinking.

Now, right as we left the park, I decided to purchase a Mickey Bar(as a last "yay to MK!") and of course, ice cream + heat equals gotta eat it fast. I had my mask down while eating and walking out of the park. No one said anything, I stayed a safe distance away from people and cast members while eating, and it was no big deal. While waiting for the Ferry, I stayed back from the(ironically) 3 other people waiting in line to eat the rest of my Mickey Bar. No one asked me to put my mask up, and I only put it up to walk onto the Ferry as I passed the cast members greeting us. It's common courtesy.

So overall, I would say if you need to drink while walking, do it quickly/step to the side, or, better yet, bring a straw! Best idea we did was we brought the cups from Universal(I know, terrible) that had the bendy straws and just shoved them up to our mouths under our masks and walked around like that. Mouths and noses still covered, and yet still able to drink. For food, I would suggest finding a place to sit or stop and stand away from people. I also don't believe you can eat in stores(don't quote me on this, we will find out again when we go back in 9 days for a true Disney trip) because you must have your mask on in stores. If it comes up that you are asked by a cast member to step aside and finish eating or pull your mask up, don't get frustrated or take it out on them. It is their job to promote safety during these times, so just follow the rules. Whatever you are trying to get/where ever you are trying to get to can wait the 5 minutes you need to finish your food or put your mask on.
I'm not sure how I would react if a Disney guest came up to me to ask me to put my mask on. If it's that big of a deal, go get a cast member. I know some people will take to enforcing the rules by their own means, but that 1. isn't your job and 2. if it bothers you my mask is down while I am drinking, staying a safe distance away from people, and I am not bothering anyone else, then maybe you just shouldn't be at a public amusement park, running the risk of exposure, in the first place.

This is just my 2 cents, based on what I experienced yesterday. Disney is doing a pretty good job of enforcing the rules and having cast members enforce them as well. Can't wait to go back and see the difference between previews and regular opening.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just made dining reservations in the app.  Not sure if that has been reported yet.


----------



## Summer2018

Chisoxcollector said:


> Disney definitely wasn't doing much enforcement at the MK AP event yesterday.  Saw a few idiots with their masks pulled completely down below their chins, and quite a few morons with their noses exposed.  They'd walk right by multiple cast members with nary a peep.  And those were just the people without food/drink in their hands.  Lots of people were walking around with a bottle or whatever in their hand with their masks off.
> 
> I had hoped that Disney would be taking guest safety seriously.  Nope!


And that is why I'm not going until we have a vaccine.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

What’s the bag check situation like? That and the transportation (and I ultimately decided to rent a car when we’re there next month) are my biggest concerns returning to Disney. It’s always made me uncomfortable to have someone handling my personal items, especially things like water bottles and medications, but given the Covid situation, it’s an even bigger concern. Has anything changed with the bag check or is it still the same? Any chance they are changing gloves and/or (wishful thinking?) hand sanitizing between guests? I’d love to go bagless, but due to my daughter’s allergies and needing to carry Epipens, that will never be a reality for us.

If there haven’t been any changes to bag check, do you think if I put our things in a clear stadium-approved bag, they would still insist on opening it?


----------



## yulilin3

ColoradoMom12 said:


> What’s the bag check situation like? That and the transportation (and I ultimately decided to rent a car when we’re there next month) are my biggest concerns returning to Disney. It’s always made me uncomfortable to have someone handling my personal items, especially things like water bottles and medications, but given the Covid situation, it’s an even bigger concern. Has anything changed with the bag check or is it still the same? Any chance they are changing gloves and/or (wishful thinking?) hand sanitizing between guests? I’d love to go bagless, but due to my daughter’s allergies and needing to carry Epipens, that will never be a reality for us.
> 
> If there haven’t been any changes to bag check, do you think if I put our things in a clear stadium-approved bag, they would still insist on opening it?


There's an entire different thread for bag check


----------



## ColoradoMom12

yulilin3 said:


> There's an entire different thread for bag check


Thanks. I just found it! Sounds like it’s changed a lot and possibly is still evolving. I’ll keep reading park updates these next few weeks.


----------



## PPFlight75

GBRforWDW said:


> Here's a list of information for the Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom:
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...at-disney-worlds-no-mask-relaxation-stations/


Thank you!


----------



## Chisoxcollector

I should point out that most people were wearing their masks correctly.  But enough weren't that its clear that they are not making much effort to enforce the rules. 

We were behind a family in the Little Mermaid queue that all had their masks down below their noses.   They walked right past multiple cast members that spoke to them, and none told them to wear their masks properly.   A family in front of us in the Winnie the Pooh queue kept pulling their masks down when they spoke.  What is wrong with these people?

We saw one couple multiple times through the day that had their masks folded so that the masks literally just covered their lips.  They covered about 1 inch vertically.  We also saw 10+ people wearing gaiters with no ear holes, which are supposedly not allowed.


----------



## crazymomof4

Chisoxcollector said:


> I should point out that most people were wearing their masks correctly.  But enough weren't that its clear that they are not making much effort to enforce the rules.


This is super disappointing. And if the first few days are like this, you know the CMs are only going to get MORE lax with time passing and their own frustration over persons breaking policy.   I think those of us with trips planned in the near future should flood WDW with emails about our concerns over lack of enforcement.


----------



## MomOTwins

I don’t think disney is any different than anywhere in the country in this regard.  When I am in line at the store and someone maskless comes up close behind me I ask them to please step back to the space marked on the floor.  Staff can’t be everywhere at once.  I have had some people get nasty but that’s the price you have to pay  for safety.  That said, if I were outdoors and someone keeping 6 ft away pulled a mask down to drink I wouldn’t say anything. It’s a sliding scale on risk.  Outdoors and distanced is not a real concern per the studies I’ve read.  Indoors or close together in a crowd is another story and masks are more important then.  

Of course, we plan to follow the rules scrupulously and I would highly recommend everyone do the same.  My 4-year old has no trouble keeping on a mask in 90 degree heat, and how big an inconvenience is it really to step aside somewhere off the main path to eat and drink?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Not sure I’ve seen this posted, may be behind.   Resorts aren’t sharing buses.  Eg, Poly and GF usually share under normal conditions (except peak times), but they are separate going to/from Poly to DAK.

Obviously these things can change frequently.


----------



## Doingitagain

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Not sure I’ve seen this posted, may be behind.   Resorts aren’t sharing buses.  Eg, Poly and GF usually share under normal conditions (except peak times), but they are separate going to/from Poly to DAK.
> 
> Obviously these things can change frequently.


Jambo and Kidani are still sharing buses, probably because of the fewer people at Jambo.


----------



## MermaidMommy

Now that Disney’s rules say that gaiters aren’t allowed, has anyone seen CM’s stopping people wearing them?


----------



## MomOTwins

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Not sure I’ve seen this posted, may be behind.   Resorts aren’t sharing buses.  Eg, Poly and GF usually share under normal conditions (except peak times), but they are separate going to/from Poly to DAK.
> 
> Obviously these things can change frequently.


True, but if that is the plan it would help explain why they are staggering openings since not only are buses are lower capacity, they have to have enough for each resort.


----------



## yulilin3

MermaidMommy said:


> Now that Disney’s guidelines say that gaiters aren’t allowed, has anyone seen CM’s stopping people wearing them?


Yes saw an entire family and a guy being stopped and told they needed a mask,  funny is that in both instances they had masks in their backpacks so they knew the rules and just chose to see if they could get away with it


----------



## yulilin3

MomOTwins said:


> True, but if that is the plan it would help explain why they are staggering openings since not only are buses are lower capacity, they have to have enough for each resort.


What's helping them right now is that a lot of resorts are still closed and also no bus service between parks since there's no park hopping


----------



## MomOTwins

yulilin3 said:


> What's helping them right now is that a lot of resorts are still closed and also no bus service between parks since there's no park hopping


Good point, although still a lot of resorts open.  I'm still really dreading the bus waits though.  Worried budgetary cuts are also in play so might be fewer drivers back from furlough.  Would love to hear some reports on bus wait times this week.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Anecdotal/situational of course.  But there are more buses than people, from my brief experience.


----------



## MomOTwins

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Anecdotal/situational of course.  But there are more buses than people, from my brief experience.


That's a relief. Anecdotal is all we have to go on for now, so I'll take it!  Wish they would release some more info on how they plan to gradually increase capacity though.  Don't want to feel like a sucker when I show in August and it is crowds and long waits everywhere.


----------



## bluecruiser

Soccer Princess said:


> Are the caricature and silhouette booths open on Main Street? We love to get those of DD when we go!





roomthreeseventeen said:


> A picture of your kid wearing a mask?


I could see a family doing this, especially if they do it every year. And they might even be wearing Disney or vacation-themed masks.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Anecdotal/situational of course.  But there are more buses than people, from my brief experience.


How long will that last? Eventually WDW will shutdown if there is no profit to be made.


----------



## delmar411

MermaidMommy said:


> Now that Disney’s rules say that gaiters aren’t allowed, has anyone seen CM’s stopping people wearing them?



Saw people wearing gaiters and even one with a bandana at Disney Springs today.  Plus the employees and manager at the Lego store were wearing gaiters.  Mask compliance was the least Ive ever seen it there and the cast and managers said/did little to nothing about it.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

FRANKTSJR said:


> How long will that last? Eventually WDW will shutdown if there is no profit to be made.



I think people will come back if, in like a month, there aren't like 20k cases a day because of what's going on now.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I think people will come back if, in like a month, there aren't like 20k cases a day because of what's going on now.


Let's hope!


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Saw people wearing gaiters and even one with a bandana at Disney Springs today.  Plus the employees and manager at the Lego store were wearing gaiters.  Mask compliance was the least Ive ever seen it there and the cast and managers said/did little to nothing about it.


Remember Lego is not Disney so they don't have to comply with mask only.


----------



## mmackeymouse

GADisneyDad14 said:


> To add, the first round they bring you:
> 
> - Meat selection (salami, etc) and cheeses
> - Lox with toppings
> - Assorted bread/muffins
> - Mini yogurt cups
> - Assorted fruit (mainly mellons)
> 
> The second round was:
> - Sausage, bacon, ham and egg platter
> - Mickey waffle, pancake, French toast platter
> - Hash browns/cheesy potato
> - Tater tots
> 
> It’s all you can eat, ask for more of anything and they’ll bring it right away.
> 
> No characters as expected, not even that static Chef Mickey statue/plate pic you usually take when you walk in.
> 
> CMs were amazing and seemed very happy to be back.
> 
> Vibe was different with no characters and it being empty, but DS said it was the best meal all week, so there’s that.
> 
> Price for two adults: Total $53.25 including tax.  I’m assuming that’s less than the normal price?




This meal actually seems quite fair. I would choose it over the family-style you get at Ohana, where the selections are much more limited. 

I think my only "complaint" is that the lox with toppings and the yogurt could be a bit wasteful, as I know our family would not want either of those things. Would it be rude to tell them not to bring us those things?


----------



## JM23457

We've been to MK the past two days and I'll report that compliance is very good, but imperfect. That's about all you can expect.  At the parks and resorts in all kinds of weather you see almost everyone around you properly wearing masks- that's kind of amazing, really. But just like there are the occasional but infrequent line cutters, there are also the occasional & infrequent guests with masks under their noses, guests who don't distance well, and guests who have masks off to eat without leaving the main walkway. These guests are rare, but I did notice a few today (and only today- I saw none during the AP preview, interestingly). 

During the end of day wait for the return monorail, I saw a woman (purposely) loudly complain about the man behind her not distancing properly. He didn't react or give her more space (he was too close). But that was the only such exchange I witnessed. I would have been more sympathetic to the woman if her mask hadn't been under her nose lol.


----------



## dachsie

So did any of you check out the relaxation areas?


----------



## dachsie

yulilin3 said:


> There's an entire different thread for bag check


Where is it?


----------



## SamFaniam

dachsie said:


> Where is it?



https://www.disboards.com/threads/security-bag-check.3806708/page-2#post-62109699


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Remember Lego is not Disney so they don't have to comply with mask only.



As a company that is renting space in a Disney owned area, I would expect them to follow the mask standards that the owner of the complex has set.  It is setting a bad example IMO.


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> As a company that is renting space in a Disney owned area, I would expect them to follow the mask standards that the owner of the complex has set.  It is setting a bad example IMO.


I agree, it should be a uniform look even if you are third party


----------



## armerida

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Not sure I’ve seen this posted, may be behind.   Resorts aren’t sharing buses.  Eg, Poly and GF usually share under normal conditions (except peak times), but they are separate going to/from Poly to DAK.
> 
> Obviously these things can change frequently.


Are Swan and Dolphin sharing buses?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

armerida said:


> Are Swan and Dolphin sharing buses?



I’m sorry, not sure.  Although aren’t both closed for MLS right now?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m sorry, not sure.  Although aren’t both closed for MLS right now?



Yes, MLS folks are staying there.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Anyone know how they are taking payments at restaurants if not using your magic band? 
I always use gift cards.


----------



## IluvMGM

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Anyone know how they are taking payments at restaurants if not using your magic band?
> I always use gift cards.



Giftcards should be fine.


----------



## armerida

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m sorry, not sure.  Although aren’t both closed for MLS right now?


Haha yup! Sorry, forgot about that!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

IluvMGM said:


> Giftcards should be fine.


Thanks! I was curious if they take the card like usual to run it. I know they were hoping to have "contactless" payments.


----------



## IluvMGM

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Thanks! I was curious if they take the card like usual to run it. I know they were hoping to have "contactless" payments.



It would be nice if they made it so you could use the giftcards on your phone, but until then, it is what it is. We usually charge meals to our magic bands and then pay them off with giftcards at the hotel, but I think this trip we might just pay with the giftcards up front so I don't have to go to the front desk to pay it off.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

IluvMGM said:


> It would be nice if they made it so you could use the giftcards on your phone, but until then, it is what it is. We usually charge meals to our magic bands and then pay them off with giftcards at the hotel, but I think this trip we might just pay with the giftcards up front so I don't have to go to the front desk to pay it off.


Yes, I wish they would add gift cards like they did for mobile ordering, definitely make it easier!
I feel bad that they have to take it, was almost hoping they'd bring a card scanner to table so we could do it ourselves. 
I guess we will be wiping our cards with a santi-wipe before for them, and after for us, just to be safe.


----------



## pepperandchips

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Thanks! I was curious if they take the card like usual to run it. I know they were hoping to have "contactless" payments.





IluvMGM said:


> It would be nice if they made it so you could use the giftcards on your phone, but until then, it is what it is. We usually charge meals to our magic bands and then pay them off with giftcards at the hotel, but I think this trip we might just pay with the giftcards up front so I don't have to go to the front desk to pay it off.


They still take the gift card from you (the folios containing the receipts now are paper and disposable, however). You can pay for mobile orders with a gift card in the app now for QS.

At the front desk of Riviera, they had me swipe my own gift card. They never touched it. So to minimize contact at TS you could pay with a room charge and swipe your own GC at the front desk. I was more leery of having to have the CM close to me for the magic band reader but my DH did it with no problems.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

pepperandchips said:


> They still take the gift card from you (the folios containing the receipts now are paper and disposable, however). You can pay for mobile orders with a gift card in the app now for QS.
> 
> At the front desk of Riviera, they had me swipe my own gift card. They never touched it. So to minimize contact at TS you could pay with a room charge and swipe your own GC at the front desk. I was more leery of having to have the CM close to me for the magic band reader but my DH did it with no problems.


Oh, I do like this idea, thank you!
When do daily charges get ran to your card on file? I have never used my magic band for charges.


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Anyone know how they are taking payments at restaurants if not using your magic band?
> I always use gift cards.


You can pay with any form of payment.  They are just encouraging mobile order


----------



## jpolak

All seems overwhelming.


----------



## yulilin3

jpolak said:


> All seems overwhelming.


what do you mean?


----------



## TexasErin

We are here now. Yesterday making a purchase at MK, they had me hold my gift card up to the plexiglass and just aimed the scanner at it.


----------



## WEDWDW

Bad news for MLS.

This monster is relentless.

https://www.inquirer.com/soccer/coronavirus-covid-19-orlando-mls-dc-united-toronto-fc-20200712.html


----------



## StormyCA

Kind of a 'niche' question, but has anyone noticed (or used) mobile ordering for a food allergy since the reopening, specifically if the list of places that allowed allergy mobile ordering has expanded?  Last I was at WDW the ability to place a mobile order for allergy-friendly food was limited to just a few places.


----------



## yulilin3

StormyCA said:


> Kind of a 'niche' question, but has anyone noticed (or used) mobile ordering for a food allergy since the reopening, specifically if the list of places that allowed allergy mobile ordering has expanded?  Last I was at WDW the ability to place a mobile order for allergy-friendly food was limited to just a few places.


you can see the allergy menus on mobile order tab on MDE


----------



## pepperandchips

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Oh, I do like this idea, thank you!
> When do daily charges get ran to your card on file? I have never used my magic band for charges.


I’m not entirely sure, you might be able to get clarification at the desk. I waited until my balance was over $200 and it didn’t show any charges to my card on file at the time, but after I checked out those charges were showing as pending. They dropped off without being charged to my card, but they were probably “in process” when I went to make the GC payment. I have heard of people using debit cards having problems with those authorization charges, so I always use a credit card with plenty of available credit limit on it. I think if you keep it under $200 and/or run your GC each night if you’re going to go over $200, you’d probably “beat” the charge to your card, but I would confirm with the resort if you can.


----------



## IluvMGM

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Oh, I do like this idea, thank you!
> When do daily charges get ran to your card on file? I have never used my magic band for charges.



I think they told me last time around 2 am the day you checkout. We would charge stuff to the magic band and every couple days go to the front desk and pay it off with a gift card.


----------



## pepperandchips

@TISHLOVESDISNEY you might want to skim through some of this thread for additional experiences with how often the charge is applied to your card on file:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-credit-card-authorization-holds.3729383/


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yes, I wish they would add gift cards like they did for mobile ordering, definitely make it easier!
> I feel bad that they have to take it, was almost hoping they'd bring a card scanner to table so we could do it ourselves.
> I guess we will be wiping our cards with a santi-wipe before for them, and after for us, just to be safe.


I was able to order 500 alcohol mini wipes on Amazon.  They are like the onesused before a vaccine.  I use them to wipe my cards after each use.


----------



## yulilin3

tomorrow I'll be live streaming from DHS, for the first look at the park afteer the closures, hope you can join (link in signature) I plan to start around 10am


----------



## scrappinginontario

For those using MagicBands to pay, are you still required to enter your pin on the pinpad?


----------



## yulilin3

scrappinginontario said:


> For those using MagicBands to pay, are you still required to enter your pin on the pinpad?


yes


----------



## wilkydelts

yulilin3 said:


> tomorrow I'll be live streaming from DHS, for the first look at the park afteer the closures, hope you can join (link in signature) I plan to start around 10am



Is that CM or AP preview day?


----------



## scrappinginontario

yulilin3 said:


> yes


Thanks.  Guess it's a safety thing but was wishing they might have a minimum amount you don't need pin for.  Our credit cards here do no require a pin up to $100 purchase.  SO appreciate that right now!!!


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Oh, I do like this idea, thank you!
> When do daily charges get ran to your card on file? I have never used my magic band for charges.


just a heads up they will hold $100 on the card when you check in and then if they close your bill (mine was closed and posted at 3am on my checkout day,) and then you make another purchase after the bill is closed they will hold another $100, my bank didn't release the hold until 3 days after checkout


----------



## yulilin3

wilkydelts said:


> Is that CM or AP preview day?


CM there's no AP previews for DHS or Epcot


----------



## RoseGold

I would just be too nervous and scared with all these people and all these precautions you are always thinking about.

I used my DVC points on a relative who is a confirmed Covid survivor and is thrilled.   Availability was WIDE open...

I'm sure they aren't the only survivors there.  Here's to hoping the Disney herd is immune.


----------



## Meglen

Question... Why are the parade cast members(dancers not the one on the float) not wearing masks? Also band members who are not using mouth instruments. Only reason I ask is they are pretty close to people and most are yelling welcome and other stuff.


----------



## LiteBrite

StormyCA said:


> Kind of a 'niche' question, but has anyone noticed (or used) mobile ordering for a food allergy since the reopening, specifically if the list of places that allowed allergy mobile ordering has expanded?  Last I was at WDW the ability to place a mobile order for allergy-friendly food was limited to just a few places.


 
I don't think it has expanded - I'm not there, but I looked through all the counter service places on MDE and they were exactly as I remembered from before the closure.  The places that don't have allergy options for mobile order say that you can order for your allergy at the register (they all have at least one open).


----------



## GBRforWDW

yulilin3 said:


> tomorrow I'll be live streaming from DHS, for the first look at the park afteer the closures, hope you can join (link in signature) I plan to start around 10am


Do you do push notification reminders?   jk.  Hope I remember to watch. I love seeing everyone move through the empty parks.


----------



## only hope

Meglen said:


> Question... Why are the parade cast members(dancers not the one on the float) not wearing masks? Also band members who are not using mouth instruments. Only reason I ask is they are pretty close to people and most are yelling welcome and other stuff.



I've been wondering this too. I don't think I saw a single tm at Universal in entertainment that didn't have a mask on, aside from fur characters.


----------



## GBRforWDW

yulilin3 said:


> tomorrow I'll be live streaming from DHS, for the first look at the park afteer the closures, hope you can join (link in signature) I plan to start around 10am


Ok, I do have a serious question, will you be turning off the live stream when you hit RotR, for those of us unlucky souls who haven’t experienced it yet?


----------



## yulilin3

GBRforWDW said:


> Ok, I do have a serious question, will you be turning off the live stream when you hit RotR, for those of us unlucky souls who haven’t experienced it yet?


I am not planning on streaming it unless i get a bg closer to the first couple of hours. I lose part of the signal inside the show building.  I am planning on streaming mmrr though


----------



## GBRforWDW

yulilin3 said:


> I am not planning on streaming it unless i get a bg closer to the first couple of hours. I lose part of the signal inside the show building.  I am planning on streaming mmrr though


I watched mmrr already, lol. Ill be a grownup and censor the feed on my end if you do end up streaming rotr.  Enjoy your day tomorrow!  I’ll be stuck Working at home.  
Good news is My 180 day mark for our January trip was yesterday.  Fingers crossed this one happens.


----------



## dd4wdw

This may be a stupid question, but here goes, and one that I've wondered about for a while now.

When we hear about the annual attendance from a source of some kind (for example, 20.86 million attendance at Magic Kingdom in 2018), does a park hopper count as a single attendee for that day, or do they count multiple times if they park hop that day?  

So if I start at Magic Kingdom for the day and then park hop over to Epcot in the afternoon, do my two parks count as two visits towards these attendance statistics?

Thanks.


----------



## wdwdancerwannabe

Do the attractions allow you to take drinks or light snacks into the que areas?  Specifically Test Track - but all...


----------



## Tallis

Are they keeping groups 6' apart in the queues? Or did all that go out the window?


----------



## lovethattink

Tallis said:


> Are they keeping groups 6' apart in the queues? Or did all that go out the window?



 They have tape placed every 6 feet and it’s up to guests to stay 6’ apart. At areas in a queue where 6’ can’t be maintained, they put in plexiglass barriers.


----------



## yulilin3

wdwdancerwannabe said:


> Do the attractions allow you to take drinks or light snacks into the que areas?  Specifically Test Track - but all...


Yes but you have to finish it or close it before riding


----------



## yulilin3

dd4wdw said:


> This may be a stupid question, but here goes, and one that I've wondered about for a while now.
> 
> When we hear about the annual attendance from a source of some kind (for example, 20.86 million attendance at Magic Kingdom in 2018), does a park hopper count as a single attendee for that day, or do they count multiple times if they park hop that day?
> 
> So if I start at Magic Kingdom for the day and then park hop over to Epcot in the afternoon, do my two parks count as two visits towards these attendance statistics?
> 
> Thanks.


Disney doesn't release numbers,  any total is  a guess


----------



## ArielRae

wdwdancerwannabe said:


> Do the attractions allow you to take drinks or light snacks into the que areas?  Specifically Test Track - but all...



They probably do but you really shouldn’t eat in line with other people there.  You have to pull down your mask to eat and other people in line may not appreciate it since they have no way to move away from you. You then force them to be close to you while your mask is down even if 6’ away in an area that is enclosed. This isn’t a restaurant that they know and acknowledge people will have masks off to eat. You expect people to keep their masks on while in line not taking them off to snack. If people start using this as an excuse then to many people will be in lines without masks on. Disney should impliment a rule that if you are eating or drinking you must have to stop and find a spot to sit and enjoy your snack. Walking and snacking shouldn’t be allowed. The possible spread widens as you go by multiple people without a mask on while snacking.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Forgot to ask...are the QS places still giving you free ice water?


----------



## delmar411

P'colaBeachBum said:


> Forgot to ask...are the QS places still giving you free ice water?



yes


----------



## The13thLetter

delmar411 said:


> yes



Even if you dont order anything else? I read thatfor indoor QS locations you could not go in and just get ice water unless you have something else (food/drink) to pick up via mobile order.


----------



## delmar411

The13thLetter said:


> Even if you dont order anything else? I read thatfor indoor QS locations you could not go in and just get ice water unless you have something else (food/drink) to pick up via mobile order.



We were able to get water from that smoothie place at MK by Cosmic Rays.  That's the only place we stopped at but it was no issue. 

I don't believe they are allowed to say no.  I thought it was FL law that water must be made available for free?

And you don't have to only mobile order at Disney AFAIK.  That is the rule at Universal.


----------



## yulilin3

The13thLetter said:


> Even if you dont order anything else? I read thatfor indoor QS locations you could not go in and just get ice water unless you have something else (food/drink) to pick up via mobile order.


You have to tell the cm at the door. I would go to  Starbucks for water or go to first aid


----------



## sherlockmiles

Leigh L said:


> That is strange, I wonder if that's why? Before all ADRs were canceled, it took me forever to get a 4 person ADR there, I had to book 2 reservations for 2 before and get them as close times as I could, and then I kept checking.  Seems like now it's the opposite issue. I booked for 4 with no problem when ADRs opened up for those canceled and had choice of times.




It was like that even before this mess.


----------



## cgattis

ArielRae said:


> They probably do but you really shouldn’t eat in line with other people there.  You have to pull down your mask to eat and other people in line may not appreciate it since they have no way to move away from you. You then force them to be close to you while your mask is down even if 6’ away in an area that is enclosed. This isn’t a restaurant that they know and acknowledge people will have masks off to eat. You expect people to keep their masks on while in line not taking them off to snack. If people start using this as an excuse then to many people will be in lines without masks on. Disney should impliment a rule that if you are eating or drinking you must have to stop and find a spot to sit and enjoy your snack. Walking and snacking shouldn’t be allowed. The possible spread widens as you go by multiple people without a mask on while snacking.


Can I just say...it was so nice to see a mask-related post that was thoughtful and explicit about concerns, with a good suggestion of alternate solutions, that didn’t resort to shaming and/or name-calling? Thank you for the breath of fresh air (pun totally intended).


----------



## Tallis

ArielRae said:


> They probably do but you really shouldn’t eat in line with other people there.  You have to pull down your mask to eat and other people in line may not appreciate it since they have no way to move away from you. You then force them to be close to you while your mask is down even if 6’ away in an area that is enclosed. This isn’t a restaurant that they know and acknowledge people will have masks off to eat. You expect people to keep their masks on while in line not taking them off to snack. If people start using this as an excuse then to many people will be in lines without masks on. Disney should impliment a rule that if you are eating or drinking you must have to stop and find a spot to sit and enjoy your snack. Walking and snacking shouldn’t be allowed. The possible spread widens as you go by multiple people without a mask on while snacking.



I agree that there should be no snacking in queues. But walking around the park, it's easy enough to avoid people with their mask down. However, I saw the "snacking" excuse coming when they announced opening. It could get out of control. On the other side, it's very difficult to find a place to sit in any park these days. They have removed most of the benches.


----------



## Jason_79

Meglen said:


> Question... Why are the parade cast members(dancers not the one on the float) not wearing masks? Also band members who are not using mouth instruments. Only reason I ask is they are pretty close to people and most are yelling welcome and other stuff.


This!!! Exactly This!

Why is no one talking about this? They are playing these instruments, and spraying their droplets (I hate that word) everywhere, while guests stand there and watch!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Tallis said:


> I agree that there should be no snacking in queues. But walking around the park, it's easy enough to avoid people with their mask down. However, I saw the "snacking" excuse coming when they announced opening. It could get out of control. On the other side, it's very difficult to find a place to sit in any park these days. They have removed most of the benches.


Haven't they set up relaxation areas? That should be designated as a snack area.  The number 1 reason I cancelled my August vacation is because I'd have to trust people to do the right thing. This country needs to be on the same page or this thing will not go away any time soon. I would not want to spend my vacation avoiding people who just want to be jerks or worrying about whether I'd just exposed my family unnecessarily.


----------



## Robertfam08

Tallis said:


> I agree that there should be no snacking in queues. But walking around the park, it's easy enough to avoid people with their mask down. However, I saw the "snacking" excuse coming when they announced opening. It could get out of control. On the other side, it's very difficult to find a place to sit in any park these days. They have removed most of the benches.



I agree with you. In most places the general rule is  "you must wear a mask when social distancing of six feet or more is not possible." If you're outside in the open air and well away from everyone else there's no reason you can't take a bite or drink of something. From what I have seen, it's totally doable to stay six feet away from anyone while walking. I'm not going to find a designated area every time I want a sip of water.


----------



## Meglen

Jason_79 said:


> This!!! Exactly This!
> 
> Why is no one talking about this? They are playing these instruments, and spraying their droplets (I hate that word) everywhere, while guests stand there and watch!


The amount of spit you put into a brass instrument is amazing. Its kinda gross really.


----------



## Discruisin

Disney should post signs at the entrance.  "If you are in a queue and seen not wearing your mask you will be removed from property".  Who cares how much someone spent on a ticket or trip.  If people cannot obey the rules they should be removed.  I can't stand all these ignorant people thinking somehow they are better then everyone else or that rules somehow don't apply to them.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Discruisin said:


> If people cannot obey the rules they should be removed.  I can't stand all these ignorant people thinking somehow they are better then everyone else or that rules somehow don't apply to them.



This isnt a covid-specific problem


----------



## Disney Frenhines

sherlockmiles said:


> This isnt a covid-specific problem


Let's hope Disney are more strict on enforcing their rules now than they usually are.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

If you take your mask off on a ride then you don't get your attraction photo.
I wonder if they WILL even get to re open EPCOT and DHS at this rate.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Disney Frenhines said:


> If you take your mask off on a ride then you don't get your attraction photo.
> I wonder if they WILL even get to re open EPCOT and DHS at this rate.



You should be escorted out of the park if you take your mask off.


----------



## fenrir58

Meglen said:


> Question... Why are the parade cast members(dancers not the one on the float) not wearing masks? Also band members who are not using mouth instruments. Only reason I ask is they are pretty close to people and most are yelling welcome and other stuff.


I’m not saying it’s a good reason, but you know how they lip sync the songs? I wonder it’s so little kids don’t ask a million questions about why the don’t sound muffled


----------



## Meglen

fenrir58 said:


> I’m not saying it’s a good reason, but you know how they lip sync the songs? I wonder it’s so little kids don’t ask a million questions about why the don’t sound muffled


Better to have questions.. than get sick. but what do I know heh


----------



## Disney Frenhines

roomthreeseventeen said:


> You should be escorted out of the park if you take your mask off.


With no exceptions.


----------



## only hope

dd4wdw said:


> This may be a stupid question, but here goes, and one that I've wondered about for a while now.
> 
> When we hear about the annual attendance from a source of some kind (for example, 20.86 million attendance at Magic Kingdom in 2018), does a park hopper count as a single attendee for that day, or do they count multiple times if they park hop that day?
> 
> So if I start at Magic Kingdom for the day and then park hop over to Epcot in the afternoon, do my two parks count as two visits towards these attendance statistics?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's true and have no source other than these boards, but I've read in the past that your first park entry is what is counted.
> 
> 
> 
> P'colaBeachBum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read that Disneyland Hong Kong is shutting down due to a second outbreak of Covid. With our numbers rising here I hope it gets under control soon or we may suffer the same with closings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This!!! Exactly This!
> 
> Why is no one talking about this? They are playing these instruments, and spraying their droplets (I hate that word) everywhere, while guests stand there and watch!
Click to expand...




Meglen said:


> The amount of spit you put into a brass instrument is amazing. Its kinda gross really.



As a brass player, I agree! Seriously, the amount of spit on stage after a concert is disgusting! Puddles everywhere. I'm sure microdroplets make it through the bell of all of the instruments, but especially the brass ones. I really don't see how it can be done safely. I don't know how orchestras are going to survive the pandemic, but we need them to.


----------



## yulilin3

Please keep the discussion on this thread on WDW OPERATIONAL IMPACTS DUE TO COVID
not
discussion about ther virus or other Disney parks


----------



## yulilin3

There's an nba thread in the news and rumor board


----------



## HollyMD

Any info on how HS previews are going?


----------



## Meglen

HollyMD said:


> Any info on how HS previews are going?


A picture was floating around of not so great social distance in RoTR. Other than that I haven't heard anything.


----------



## fenrir58

Meglen said:


> Better to have questions.. than get sick. but what do I know heh


Again, I just said it might be why they made that choice. Never said it was the one I would make


----------



## Meglen

fenrir58 said:


> Again, I just said it might be why they made that choice. Never said it was the one I would make


Never said it was. Let's hug it out /hug


----------



## AmishGuy91

Meglen said:


> Never said it was. Let's hug it out /hug



No hugging during Coronatime!


----------



## Meglen

AmishGuy91 said:


> No hugging during Coronatime!


It's ok I'm covered in plastic


----------



## trishadono

GADisneyDad14 said:


> To add, the first round they bring you:
> 
> - Meat selection (salami, etc) and cheeses
> - Lox with toppings
> - Assorted bread/muffins
> - Mini yogurt cups
> - Assorted fruit (mainly mellons)
> 
> The second round was:
> - Sausage, bacon, ham and egg platter
> - Mickey waffle, pancake, French toast platter
> - Hash browns/cheesy potato
> - Tater tots
> 
> It’s all you can eat, ask for more of anything and they’ll bring it right away.
> 
> No characters as expected, not even that static Chef Mickey statue/plate pic you usually take when you walk in.
> 
> CMs were amazing and seemed very happy to be back.
> 
> Vibe was different with no characters and it being empty, but DS said it was the best meal all week, so there’s that.
> 
> Price for two adults: Total $53.25 including tax.  I’m assuming that’s less than the normal price?


Just booked for 7/31.

Awesome post and now I am happy and informed too!

Thanks for taking the time to post


----------



## yulilin3

Attention APHolders
just got this email

Dear Valued Passholder,​As the _Walt Disney World_ Theme Parks reopen, we look forward to welcoming back our cherished Annual Passholders with a continued focus on delivering a magical experience. As we evolve this new system, we will be looking for ways to fine-tune and for opportunities to increase reservation availability for you.

We are excited to share that starting Thursday, July 16, additional _Disney Park Pass_ reservations will be offered to Annual Passholders for select dates in July and August at _Magic Kingdom_® Park, EPCOT® and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park. Please note that this additional _Disney Park Pass_ reservation availability does not reflect an increase in Park attendance, which remains limited during this reopening period. Check here for the latest availability.

Also, Annual Passholders staying at select _Disney Resort_ or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for each day of their resort stay(s), *in addition to* holding up to 3 days of Theme Park reservations at a time on a rolling basis. Once you use a Theme Park reservation, you can make another reservation for a future date.​*Updates on options to manage your pass*​We recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders use their pass. With that in mind, in June, we shared that Annual Passholders will receive a one-month (30 days) extension to their pass. This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in their _My Disney Experience_ account over the coming weeks.

If you prefer, you can cancel your pass and receive any applicable refund in lieu of the additional month. *Please note this option can be selected now through August 11, 2020 by clicking on your personalized link*. You can also call V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at *407-939-7277* for assistance on any individual concerns. We anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.

We hope these latest updates help to make your experience a magical one.

Hope to see you real soon!​


----------



## pepperandchips

Posting here as I did in the passholder thread - if you click the link in Yulilin's post it takes you to a login screen and then a "Thank you, your selection has been confirmed" screen without giving you any option to confirm yes you did mean to cancel your pass    so use that link with reserve and under warning!!!


----------



## trishadono

pepperandchips said:


> Posting here as I did in the passholder thread - if you click the link in Yulilin's post it takes you to a login screen and then a "Thank you, your selection has been confirmed" screen without giving you any option to confirm yes you did mean to cancel your pass    so use that link with reserve and under warning!!!


I just got my email. I canceled DD's bf since I purchased it and he cant go anymore this year due to work requirements.


----------



## Lumpy1106

Meglen said:


> It's ok I'm covered in plastic


Ohhh....Awkward.


----------



## nursejackie

Disney Frenhines said:


> If you take your mask off on a ride then you don't get your attraction photo


It's no loss to the person not wearing the mask if they don't intend to purchase an attraction photo anyway, the only losers are the other riders around them who can't socially distance from them mid-ride.  

But I have a feeling it's all about Disney not getting bad publicity/photos out there on social media of non-mask wearing riders rather than a punishment for the rider.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

May be behind here, but I notice the app is now dialed in the the RotR Virtual Queue.  Gives you a sense of what the interface may be like if VQ is ever added to other attractions.


----------



## Yooperroo

Has anyone that is here gotten their magic shots and/or ride photos? We've been here 3 days and none of our magic shots or ride photos have been showing up in MDE.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Yooperroo said:


> Has anyone that is here gotten their magic shots and/or ride photos? We've been here 3 days and none of our magic shots or ride photos have been showing up in MDE.



Mine have been coming, but very slow.


----------



## Stefne

GADisneyDad14 said:


> May be behind here, but I notice the app is now dialed in the the RotR Virtual Queue.  Gives you a sense of what the interface may be like if VQ is ever added to other attractions.


I am really anxious to see reports about how things pan out with this for ROTR today!!


----------



## katyringo

Is there a thread that monitors the DHS boarding groups?


----------



## GBRforWDW

katyringo said:


> Is there a thread that monitors the DHS boarding groups?


This may be what you’re looking for:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...planning-and-information-no-spoilers.3782822/


----------



## Dave006

GADisneyDad14 said:


> May be behind here, but I notice the app is now dialed in the the RotR Virtual Queue.  Gives you a sense of what the interface may be like if VQ is ever added to other attractions.


No you are not behind. The VQ feature has appeared a couple of times before HS opened today. It lead to a few comments last month about Disney maybe using VQs vs FP+ when the parks reopened.

It was previous one level down from the Star Wars: Galaxy Edge selection as Boarding Groups which is now missing from the Navigation screen. These app buttons are managed as "Toggles" within the app to allow Disney to enable or disable the display of features dynamically without the need to push a full app build. It is a normal app feature available to all app builders.

Dav


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Did we know SSE would be open?  Just walked by and people were in line.

Sorry if old news!

ETA, I must have been living under a rock.  Old news!


----------



## Lumpy1106

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Did we know SSE would be open?  Just walked by and people were in line.
> 
> Sorry if old news!


Yes - the renovation was pushed back (indefinitely?).  Since you are there, any update on Ratatouille?  Rumors were that might open soon.


----------



## MichiganScott

Is magic kingdom doing fingerprint scanners today or is it touchless still?


----------



## Rockbro

yulilin3 said:


> Attention APHolders
> just got this email
> ​
> Dear Valued Passholder,​As the _Walt Disney World_ Theme Parks reopen, we look forward to welcoming back our cherished Annual Passholders with a continued focus on delivering a magical experience. As we evolve this new system, we will be looking for ways to fine-tune and for opportunities to increase reservation availability for you.
> 
> We are excited to share that starting Thursday, July 16, additional _Disney Park Pass_ reservations will be offered to Annual Passholders for select dates in July and August at _Magic Kingdom_® Park, EPCOT® and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park. Please note that this additional _Disney Park Pass_ reservation availability does not reflect an increase in Park attendance, which remains limited during this reopening period. Check here for the latest availability.
> 
> Also, Annual Passholders staying at select _Disney Resort_ or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for each day of their resort stay(s), *in addition to* holding up to 3 days of Theme Park reservations at a time on a rolling basis. Once you use a Theme Park reservation, you can make another reservation for a future date.​*Updates on options to manage your pass*​We recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders use their pass. With that in mind, in June, we shared that Annual Passholders will receive a one-month (30 days) extension to their pass. This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in their _My Disney Experience_ account over the coming weeks.
> 
> If you prefer, you can cancel your pass and receive any applicable refund in lieu of the additional month. *Please note this option can be selected now through August 11, 2020 by clicking on your personalized link*. You can also call V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at *407-939-7277* for assistance on any individual concerns. We anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.
> 
> We hope these latest updates help to make your experience a magical one.
> 
> Hope to see you real soon!​



I am getting so tired of spending thousands of dollars to be a pass holder and not getting any of these emails.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lumpy1106 said:


> Yes - the renovation was pushed back (indefinitely?).  Since you are there, any update on Ratatouille?  Rumors were that might open soon.



Got it, thanks!  Can’t keep track of all the info these days.


----------



## Rockbro

Does anyone know what time the system will open for AP's tomorrow? How many more than 3 reservations will be allowed?

Disney picked up the basketball and soccer ball, but dropped the ball on their "most cherished guests." 

I hope that they understand that this business model will not sustain them.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MichiganScott said:


> Is magic kingdom doing fingerprint scanners today or is it touchless still?


Fingerprint scanners are not being used at any parks.  They are covered.


----------



## Stefne

Rockbro said:


> How many more than 3 reservations will be allowed?


I think you are still only allowed to hold 3 reservations at a time (unless of course you have a resort stay), I believe they are just redistributing open availability from a different reservation group (likely regular ticket holders with no resort stay).


----------



## MermaidMommy

Lumpy1106 said:


> Yes - the renovation was pushed back (indefinitely?).  Since you are there, any update on Ratatouille?  Rumors were that might open soon.


Reports are that Ratatouille's "Opening Summer 2020" banner has been removed, making some question if it's also been delayed.


----------



## Rockbro

MermaidMommy said:


> Reports are that Ratatouille's "Opening Summer 2020" banner has been removed, making some question if it's also been delayed.



I honestly don't think there's any question. Construction and renovations have all been put to a halt. If Spaceship Earth is delayed, new rides won't be constructed. It's only common sense.


----------



## Lumpy1106

Rockbro said:


> I honestly don't think there's any question. Construction and renovations have all been put to a halt. If Spaceship Earth is delayed, new rides won't be constructed. It's only common sense.


Well, except for Rat was nearly done, SSE had not even started demolition.  GotG and TRON are steaming ahead.  Other parts of the EPCOT reno are also getting back on track.  Rat is going to open soon, just a question of when, not if.  Some had speculated that "when" could be at EPCOT reopening but that does not seem to be the case.

Sorry for the thread-jack.  This really needs to be in "news and rumors".


----------



## only hope

Yooperroo said:


> Has anyone that is here gotten their magic shots and/or ride photos? We've been here 3 days and none of our magic shots or ride photos have been showing up in MDE.



If your MB's are around two years old or older the battery may have died.


----------



## Doingitagain

only hope said:


> If your MB's are around two years old or older the battery may have died.


As a safety precaution, can you take a quick photo of the ride picture using your phone and  key the number into the Photopass system later if it doesn’t show up?


----------



## only hope

Doingitagain said:


> As a safety precaution, can you take a quick photo of the ride picture using your phone and  key the number into the Photopass system later if it doesn’t show up?



I wouldn't see why not. I think all of the rides with monitors showing the photos also have a mb scanner. That could result in the photo being added to the account twice though.


----------



## soniam

only hope said:


> I wouldn't see why not. I think all of the rides with monitors showing the photos also have a mb scanner. That could result in the photo being added to the account twice though.



My son scanned his MB on Monday at Space Mountain. The photo didn’t show up until sometime today.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

soniam said:


> My son scanned his MB on Monday at Space Mountain. The photo didn’t show up until sometime today.



I had some Monday Space pics that didn’t show up until today too.


----------



## Yooperroo

only hope said:


> If your MB's are around two years old or older the battery may have died.


Brand new for this trip.


----------



## soniam

Yooperroo said:


> Brand new for this trip.



Did they show up yet? I wonder if manually scanning for mask-compliance takes time.


----------



## Yooperroo

soniam said:


> Did they show up yet? I wonder if manually scanning for mask-compliance takes time.


The video for 7DMT did randomly show up last night but that is it. Everyone is wearing masks in the video. Ive made a list so far of everything that hasn't shown up and I'm going to email them tonight about it.


----------



## soniam

Yooperroo said:


> The video for 7DMT did randomly show up last night but that is it. Everyone is wearing masks in the video. Ive made a list so far of everything that hasn't shown up and I'm going to email them tonight about it.


I bet stuff will start showing up today.


----------



## Khobbs18

Honestly, they are having to go through each photo and check that everyone is wearing masks so that definitely plays into longer photo upload times into MDE.


----------



## penel3

So, are there any photopass rides where they are able to social distanced and have two "families" in one picture? Like ToT??  So if some (insert bad word) takes their mask off, I don't get my picture? Grrrrrr


----------



## yulilin3

penel3 said:


> So, are there any photopass rides where they are able to social distanced and have two "families" in one picture? Like ToT??  So if some (insert bad word) takes their mask off, I don't get my picture? Grrrrrr


exactly. ToT, Splash, Pirates,


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

penel3 said:


> So, are there any photopass rides where they are able to social distanced and have two "families" in one picture? Like ToT??  So if some (insert bad word) takes their mask off, I don't get my picture? Grrrrrr


Yep.  During AP previews I was put in cars with other people.  Splash & Pirates I know had pictures...I assume any "large" ride vehicles like TOT will be multiple parties.  I thought I'd get my own which would've been cool, but it would probably back the line up like crazy to do single riders on their own car.


----------



## yulilin3

One that we've known for a while, one that we had an inkling and a surprise https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...pe-and-rivers-of-light-permanently-closed.htm
I must be one of the few that is really going to miss RoL


----------



## elgerber

yulilin3 said:


> One that we've known for a while, one that we had an inkling and a surprise https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...pe-and-rivers-of-light-permanently-closed.htm
> I must be one of the few that is really going to miss RoL


LOL, perhaps, I sure won't


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> One that we've known for a while, one that we had an inkling and a surprise https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...pe-and-rivers-of-light-permanently-closed.htm
> I must be one of the few that is really going to miss RoL




won’t miss Stitch’s Great Escape, but will miss RoL!


----------



## yulilin3

elgerber said:


> LOL, perhaps, I sure won't


The issue with things closing like this is that nothing is replacing it.  And while these attractions and show were not fan favorites it's still something to do.  I hate how buildings and spaces are just left empty for years


----------



## GBRforWDW

yulilin3 said:


> One that we've known for a while, one that we had an inkling and a surprise https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...pe-and-rivers-of-light-permanently-closed.htm
> I must be one of the few that is really going to miss RoL


Dang, was really looking forward to seeing RoL on our trip this past May.  sad I won't get a chance to see it.


----------



## wilkydelts

I will miss Primeval Whirl especially as my kids are finally big enough to ride it.


----------



## GBRforWDW

yulilin3 said:


> The issue with things closing like this is that nothing is replacing it.  And while these attractions and show were not fan favorites it's still something to do.  I hate how buildings and spaces are just left empty for years


And it's definitely exacerbated during a pandemic fueled recession where nearly all but the almost complete projects have been put on an indefinite hold.


----------



## StormyCA

Wasn't it just a few years ago that they completely re-did the area where RoL takes place?   Well, I hopefully they'll do something new in that area.  

For the other two, neither is any big loss as far as I'm concerned.  But I do agree that I HATE to see disused attractions and buildings just sitting there.


----------



## GBRforWDW

With the announcement of Stitches Great Escape, what's the likelihood that he stops eating the pages on the disney world website?


----------



## monroe18

Hopefully this is the right thread for this question. What kind of social distancing is in place on Star Tours? Thanks


----------



## Mamiamjo

Darn! We all loved Primeval Whirl!


----------



## pepperandchips

yulilin3 said:


> One that we've known for a while, one that we had an inkling and a surprise https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...pe-and-rivers-of-light-permanently-closed.htm
> I must be one of the few that is really going to miss RoL


Noooooooo! I loved RoL!!! In an even more unpopular opinion, I hope they temporarily bring back Jungle Book Alive with Magic. 

I know, I know, everyone else hated it, but I thought that cast was so talented!


----------



## yulilin3

pepperandchips said:


> Noooooooo! I loved RoL!!! In an even more unpopular opinion, I hope they temporarily bring back Jungle Book Alive with Magic.
> 
> I know, I know, everyone else hated it, but I thought that cast was so talented!


You and I have the same taste


----------



## francie57

Not sure if this is the right place or if it’s been asked - they have extended our annual pass for the closed days, are they also extending Tables In Wonderland?


----------



## francie57

Just found the answer in another post.  Thanks anyway!


----------



## Dave006

Yes and you also can't currently purchase a new TiW card.

ETA: correct no to yes. Typing too fast again, sorry for any confusion.

Dave


----------



## yulilin3

francie57 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place or if it’s been asked - they have extended our annual pass for the closed days, are they also extending Tables In Wonderland?


----------



## pepperandchips

Dave006 said:


> No and you also can't currently purchase a new TiW card.
> 
> Dave


The Tables website says they will be extended and I successfully used my “expired” card earlier this month so I don’t think that’s correct.


----------



## osufeth24

Dave006 said:


> No and you also can't currently purchase a new TiW card.
> 
> Dave



yes, they are extending TiW


----------



## canyoncam

wilkydelts said:


> I will miss Primeval Whirl especially as my kids are finally big enough to ride it.



I don’t have kids and I will miss Primeval Whirl! While not my absolute favorite I enjoyed it and I LOVE Dinoland.


----------



## francie57

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 510937


Thanks.  I will have to check my expiration date.


----------



## ClapYourHands

yulilin3 said:


> One that we've known for a while, one that we had an inkling and a surprise https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...pe-and-rivers-of-light-permanently-closed.htm
> I must be one of the few that is really going to miss RoL



Oh no!  I never got to see RoL.  On our last trip, my boys were more into refreshing for additional Everest FPs, so we didn't see it.  I was hoping it might open back up this fall so I could go with DD.  I thought that since RoL and F! are seated open-air shows, Disney could pretty easily bring them back with social distancing implemented - much easier to do in an amphitheater than for the fireworks shows where people stand wherever they can find space.


----------



## Lisa75

Is Tom Sawyer Island open?  I know it’s on the list but wanted to be sure or start preparing DS if not.


----------



## yulilin3

Lisa75 said:


> Is Tom Sawyer Island open?  I know it’s on the list but wanted to be sure or start preparing DS if not.


Yes it is


----------



## WEDWDW

pepperandchips said:


> Noooooooo! I loved RoL!!! In an even more unpopular opinion, I hope they temporarily bring back Jungle Book Alive with Magic.
> 
> I know, I know, everyone else hated it, but I thought that cast was so talented!


I actually liked JBAWM better than ROL! 

LOVED the Cast!

They should bring the boat with the Band on it into the ROL Theater and do some shows for Guests(with a CM stationed there to insure Guests sit social distanced.


----------



## only hope

penel3 said:


> So, are there any photopass rides where they are able to social distanced and have two "families" in one picture? Like ToT??  So if some (insert bad word) takes their mask off, I don't get my picture? Grrrrrr



I hadn't thought of that. That would stink. Maybe they can blur out the face of the unmasked people? You can always put a sticker over them for your copy.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

What worries me about things like RoL is the longer term impact on DAK closing time.  You don’t have to go back that far to find a time when DAK routinely closed at 5pm and 6pm.  That had pretty much been a thing of the past in more recent times.  Seems like we might be in for a return to those times on a more routine basis longer term, even beyond COVID.  Until demand returns.


----------



## WEDWDW

GADisneyDad14 said:


> What worries me about things like RoL is the longer term impact on DAK closing time.  You don’t have to go back that far to find a time when DAK routinely closed at 5pm and 6pm.  That had pretty much been a thing of the past in more recent times.  Seems like we might be in for a return to those times on a more routine basis longer term, even beyond COVID.  Until demand returns.


I think Pandora and The Awakenings will ensure the longer hours when everything returns to normal.


----------



## Stefne

yulilin3 said:


> One that we've known for a while, one that we had an inkling and a surprise https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...pe-and-rivers-of-light-permanently-closed.htm
> I must be one of the few that is really going to miss RoL


This is incredibly sad.  I know it isn't a popular opinion,  but we loved ROL when we got to see it for the first time last year.  

Never got the chance to try Primeval Whirl.  On our first visit the kids were too short so we didn't bother.  Next trip the ride was closed when we were there.

Cannot say we will miss stitch.


----------



## dachsie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> What worries me about things like RoL is the longer term impact on DAK closing time.  You don’t have to go back that far to find a time when DAK routinely closed at 5pm and 6pm.  That had pretty much been a thing of the past in more recent times.  Seems like we might be in for a return to those times on a more routine basis longer term, even beyond COVID.  Until demand returns.


I wish they would bring back the Mickey's Jungle Jammin' parade - that was my favorite!


----------



## preemiemama

monroe18 said:


> Hopefully this is the right thread for this question. What kind of social distancing is in place on Star Tours? Thanks


I don't have firsthand knowledge, but saw a report that there is a plexiglass piece in one two seats per row to divide parties.


----------



## yulilin3

preemiemama said:


> I don't have firsthand knowledge, but saw a report that there is a plexiglass piece in one two seats per row to divide parties.


yes, same set up as in Soarin, plexiglass dividers held with a booster seat


----------



## scrappinginontario

WEDWDW said:


> I actually liked JBAWM better than ROL!
> 
> LOVED the Cast!
> 
> They should bring the boat with the Band on it into the ROL Theater and do some shows for Guests(with a CM stationed there to insure Guests sit social distanced.


 I think the safety of the band in one location on the boat is the challenge with this.


----------



## tsme

Three things: 1. Why would Disney close a ride as large as P.W. without plans to replace it. I mean it takes up a huge area. Will they just put big bushes/trees and fences around it to try and hide it. Why not just keep it open until they can afford to replace it. Seems crazy to me. 
2.  Does anyone else feel like Disney should’ve blocked off two seats in between parties on Soarin instead of just one? I saw the picture of the plexiglass booster seat & thought to myself it doesn’t seem enough distance. JMHO.
3. What are everyone’s thoughts on HS since it opened? I’ve seen reports of over crowded areas. Does it seem safe?


----------



## yulilin3

scrappinginontario said:


> I think the safety of the band in one location on the boat is the challenge with this.


they are doing a version of this now. A 3 piece band plus boat driver is going around the river, starts and ends at the Expedition Everest bridge. They come out a lot through out the day


----------



## MeridaAnn

tsme said:


> Three things: 1. Why would Disney close a ride as large as P.W. without plans to replace it. I mean it takes up a huge area. Will they just put big bushes/trees and fences around it to try and hide it. Why not just keep it open until they can afford to replace it. Seems crazy to me.



It was down for maintenance a lot even before COVID and I've seen rumors that they were having trouble getting replacement parts for it, so I think it just became too much of a problem to be able to keep it running and being tight on money right now probably just sealed the deal on something that likely wasn't too far off anyway. 

The last time I rode it last year, I had already decided I wouldn't ride it again - it was just too jarring and uncomfortable and the car I was in didn't even spin well, so it just wasn't going to be worth it to me.

I would really love to see that whole "roadside attraction" area get replaced along with that ride when they start doing new projects again in (presumably) a few years.


----------



## BruinsDad

tsme said:


> Three things: 1. Why would Disney close a ride as large as P.W. without plans to replace it. I mean it takes up a huge area. Will they just put big bushes/trees and fences around it to try and hide it. Why not just keep it open until they can afford to replace it. Seems crazy to me.


My kids loved this ride, such a goofy twisty ride that seemed to pull you in every direction without giving you the spins.  It will leave a hole and that Dinoland USA area needs some help. I love AK and all of the trails and shows, but it could use more second tier attractions that kids enjoy as it is.


----------



## ArielRae

tsme said:


> 2.  Does anyone else feel like Disney should’ve blocked off two seats in between parties on Soarin instead of just one? I saw the picture of the plexiglass booster seat & thought to myself it doesn’t seem enough distance. JMHO.



I have seen they are also only doing one seat open between guests on Flight of Passage (no plexiglass) and I agree only one seat separating guests isn’t enough space. They need at least two empty spots between guests.


----------



## scrappinginontario

yulilin3 said:


> they are doing a version of this now. A 3 piece band plus boat driver is going around the river, starts and ends at the Expedition Everest bridge. They come out a lot through out the day


thanks!  I wasn't sure how big the 'band' normally was.  3 people plus driver works.


----------



## dachsie

In EPCOT, are the Pavillions open?  I was looking at the restaurant lists and it looked like neither France or Japan had any open restaurants.  Is this true?  And is it because they need the cultural folks back to open them?  Les Halles and the ice cream shop are my favorites


----------



## dachsie

ArielRae said:


> I have seen they are also only doing one seat open between guests on Flight of Passage (no plexiglass) and I agree only one seat separating guests isn’t enough space. They need at least two empty spots between guests.


One seat open between guests has the 6 feet required distance of FoP


----------



## SamFaniam

dachsie said:


> In EPCOT, are the Pavillions open?  I was looking at the restaurant lists and it looked like neither France or Japan had any open restaurants.  Is this true?  And is it because they need the cultural folks back to open them?  Les Halles and the ice cream shop are my favorites



Yes, the pavilions are open. Most of the shopping is open. Some of the restaurants are open.  In France,  the crêperie and the ice cream shop are open. In Japan the quick service location and the shave ice stand are open. Both also have a F&W kiosk.


----------



## dachsie

SamFaniam said:


> Yes, the pavilions are open. Most of the shopping is open. Some of the restaurants are open.  In France,  the crêperie and the ice cream shop are open. In Japan the quick service location and the shave ice stand are open. Both also have a F&W kiosk.


Will be super sad if the bakery doesn't open by my Trip time - if I go.  I have been seriously reconsidering it.


----------



## thelemontes

ArielRae said:


> I have seen they are also only doing one seat open between guests on Flight of Passage (no plexiglass) and I agree only one seat separating guests isn’t enough space. They need at least two empty spots between guests.


We are here now and there were only 6 of us on the 16 spots. And if you wanted to ride again you were able to go right back in. Every flight was very spaced out.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Not really sure where to report this, but it is covid related. My friend who is at MK today was just stopped by security for eating a turkey leg while walking. They told him there’s a new rule that you can’t walk around and eat anymore.


----------



## IluvMGM

TigrLvsPooh said:


> Not really sure where to report this, but it is covid related. My friend who is at MK today was just stopped by security for eating a turkey leg while walking. They told him there’s a new rule that you can’t walk around and eat anymore.



I think things will change and they will be cracking down on things more and more.


----------



## Biggen

I think we are going to skip Disney for a while until things calm down. Too many rules...


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Biggen said:


> I think we are going to skip Disney for a while until things calm down. Too many rules...


For some people, 1 rule is too many. Personally, I'm glad they are finally being more active in getting people to follow the rules. It benefits everyone...imho.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

*WDW Policy Update: Guests Eating or Drinking Should be Stationary to Remove Masks*


----------



## yulilin3

roomthreeseventeen said:


> *WDW Policy Update: Guests Eating or Drinking Should be Stationary to Remove Masks*


common sense to me. I´ve been using this rule since day one that Universal opened. It´s sad they have to spell it out for people but at least this way they have a way to go back and show it in writing


----------



## FRANKTSJR

yulilin3 said:


> common sense to me. I´ve been using this rule since day one that Universal opened. It´s sad they have to spell it out for people but at least this way they have a way to go back and show it in writing


Nothing common about any of this.


----------



## MomOTwins

yulilin3 said:


> common sense to me. I´ve been using this rule since day one that Universal opened. It´s sad they have to spell it out for people but at least this way they have a way to go back and show it in writing


Exactly.  The eating/drinking exception was not meant to be a "get out of wearing a mask free" card for people to walk around maskless with snacks and beverages, but that's what people have been doing.  It defeats the purpose of spacing tables in dining and relaxation areas at least 6 feet apart if someone can right up next to me two feet away from me while sipping a coffee and breathing all over me.  Glad that Disney is putting its foot down and enforcing this, as it was one of the things causing me anxiety about our upcoming trip (i.e., would Disney actually make people follow the rules).


----------



## yulilin3

FRANKTSJR said:


> Nothing common about any of this.


it's not common sense to stop, step to the side and have a drink of water?


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> it's not common sense to stop, step to the side and have a drink of water?


I think they mean the fact that all of this is new territory.  Most ppl. usedto just walk to drink water and continue on their way and if theres no one around it still shouldn't be a problem ..except a rule makesit easier and non negotiable  when dealing with difficult ppl. etc.  It's just a different world now.


----------



## etoiles

yulilin3 said:


> common sense to me. I´ve been using this rule since day one that Universal opened. It´s sad they have to spell it out for people but at least this way they have a way to go back and show it in writing



I agree. I haven’t been to Disney but at our local zoo masks are required. We went to see the otters and there was a Kid (maybe 8-9) eating something while walking right in front of the glass with no mask. Then began coughing multiple times over the glass, not covering the mouth, no parent in sight. Eventually the parent showed up after the glass had been coughed over.


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> I think they mean the fact that all of this is new territory.  Most ppl. usedto just walk to drink water and continue on their way and if theres no one around it still shouldn't be a problem ..except a rule makesit easier and non negotiable  when dealing with difficult ppl. etc.  It's just a different world now.


yeah, it's the "new common sense" Everything you did before is out the window, time to move on and just embrace the new.There's no turning back now


----------



## Doingitagain

yulilin3 said:


> common sense to me. I´ve been using this rule since day one that Universal opened. It´s sad they have to spell it out for people but at least this way they have a way to go back and show it in writing


Agree!  Honestly, if people aren't willing to follow the rules this probably isn't the time for them to visit a theme park.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

yulilin3 said:


> it's not common sense to stop, step to the side and have a drink of water?


No, I agree with you. Just commenting on the insanity of all of this.


----------



## dachsie

dachsie said:


> Will be super sad if the bakery doesn't open by my Trip time - if I go.  I have been seriously reconsidering it.


Les Halles opened up yesterday.  Yay!  And I think it makes total sense to sit somewhere to eat, even a snack.


----------



## SamFaniam

dachsie said:


> Les Halles opened up yesterday.  Yay!  And I think it makes total sense to sit somewhere to eat, even a snack.



That is great news!


----------



## HollyMD

Airports are definitely our issue. MCO was bad enough, but we had a layover in Dallas and at least 25% of people NOT wearing a mask. And where Southwest has been really good about enforcing it in other flights we’ve taken, they aren’t doing so good on this one. Have seen many board with no mask or below nose. Definitely felt safer at Disney ....


----------



## JessicaW1234

HollyMD said:


> Airports are definitely our issue. MCO was bad enough, but we had a layover in Dallas and at least 25% of people NOT wearing a mask. And where Southwest has been really good about enforcing it in other flights we’ve taken, they aren’t doing so good on this one. Have seen many board with no mask or below nose. Definitely felt safer at Disney ....


What was it like in MCO?


----------



## HollyMD

Social distancing was pretty non- existent During security  but at least most people had masks. Seating was ok


----------



## Zeus'Headache

Just got back from Epcot. Almost everyone was seating while eating, only a few people wanted to walk and eat but were promptly told to sit. It was actually a really great day! Also, walking out to go back to the Skyliner we went through world traveler, I found the Orange Bird ears for the flower and garden festival. I’m 100% an avid gardener and I’m even going to school with a minor in horticulture, so finding these ears was so amazing. Last one on the shelf, felt like a miracle. Little do I know, a cast member declares ‘Where did the ears go?’ Another woman says ‘She has them.’ Then he turns to me and says, ‘Young Lady, you have the last pair of orange bird ears in the entire park.’ If he could have seen my mouth open under my mask, it was almost to the floor It just felt like a lil Disney magic today, especially since I busted my knee and was in a brace walking around Epcot in this heat. Can’t wait for HS tomorrow!


----------



## soniam

dachsie said:


> Les Halles opened up yesterday.  Yay!  And I think it makes total sense to sit somewhere to eat, even a snack.



Darn it! We should have checked today


----------



## dumbo33

So now that Disney has instituted the policy of not taking masks off while walking how about the masks with flaps for being able to put a straw in your mouth while still having your mask on?


----------



## yulilin3

dumbo33 said:


> So now that Disney has instituted the policy of not taking masks off while walking how about the masks with flaps for being able to put a straw in your mouth while still having your mask on?


The policy is you can't eat or drink while walking,  you have to stand or sit to the side,  when your done you can continue walking so masks with flaps won't help you


----------



## yulilin3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284967086167666690


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284967086167666690



This was being enforced today at Epcot. First day I heard CMs not at an attraction tell people to put on their masks.


----------



## Doingitagain

yulilin3 said:


> The policy is you can't eat or drink while walking,  you have to stand or sit to the side,  when your done you can continue walking so masks with flaps won't help you


I bought these to use on the airplane so we can keep masks on.  I will bring straws.  Then we will wear regular masks when done drinking.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Doingitagain said:


> I bought these to use on the airplane so we can keep masks on.  I will bring straws.  Then we will wear regular masks when done drinking.


Just follow the guidance of Cast Members.  If they ask you to stand to the side while drinking, just continue to do that in the future and don't keep trying to get away with it.  The less work we adults make the cast members have to do to enforce the rules, the better experience everyone will have.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

dumbo33 said:


> So now that Disney has instituted the policy of not taking masks off while walking how about the masks with flaps for being able to put a straw in your mouth while still having your mask on?


I will have to leave my coolibar mask at home...darn.       Blackburn UV Mask UPF 50+                            


Be made with at least two layers of breathable material
Fully cover the nose and mouth and secure under the chin
Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
Be secured with ties or ear loops and allow the Guest to remain hands-free

*At this time, based on guidance from health authorities, neck gaiters and open-chin triangle bandanas are not acceptable face coverings.*
Costume masks are also not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our *existing rules*.
The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.


----------



## dumbo33

Now that Disney caught one loophole dealing with the masks and eating or drinking is there a policy for the masks with little flaps that you can put a straw through and not take your mask off?


----------



## yulilin3

dumbo33 said:


> Now that Disney caught one loophole dealing with the masks and eating or drinking is there a policy for the masks with little flaps that you can put a straw through and not take your mask off?


You already posted about this.  Please don't start another thread on it. The rule is clear,  I'd type drinking you have to stop and do so,  not while walking


----------



## dumbo33

Sorry that this was double posted.  I did not realize that it was moved to a more appropriate place and thanks for that.  I was only looking at the spirit of the rule so I wasn't sure if the flap satisfied the issue of taking the mask off.  Wasn't trying to short cut the system, just looking for a solution.


----------



## lanejudy

The rule specifies to be "stationary" while eating or drinking, so the flap is a moot point.


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

preemiemama said:


> I don't have firsthand knowledge, but saw a report that there is a plexiglass piece in one two seats per row to divide parties.


When we went on we had a row to ourselves (5 of us) and a row was kept empty between each group. There was a party of 2 in their own row.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I guess we can all have different takes on this and that's OK, but I kind of laugh when I see loophole or other ways to describe it.  Seemed like common sense to me, you go off to the side, have your water or Mickey Bar, then get going again.  I enjoyed my La Cava margarita just fine walking around World Showcase....get out of the main walkway, have a few sips, re-mask, carry on - seemed pretty simple.  To each their own I guess.


----------



## pmiranda

I’m just waiting for Disney to assign individual bathroom schedules upon park entrance


----------



## dachsie

Something to consider - the more people try to skirt the rules, the more of a chance things get shut down again.  Just do the right thing for all.


----------



## Surr

Well, our experience today didn't go well.  At the Magic Kingdom, no one was enforcing the new rule that I saw.  People everywhere walking and eating/drinking.  Many people with masks below their nose.  That did get corrected sometimes.  At Epcot on Saturday there seemed to be cast members who entire job was to gently enforce the policies.  We didn't see that at Hollywood Studios yesterday or today (Monday) at MK.  

It gets worse.  We went to Disney Springs.  No enforcement of the new rule there at all.  People everyone walking around with masks off with drinks/food.  No signs out informing of the new rule (at MK or DS) from what I saw.  Lots of people walking around with masks worn improperly.  For the most part, we could try to avoid people skirting the rules though.  We just had to pay extra attention.  

It gets worse though.  We went to the bus stop to wait for a ride back to our resort, Pop Century.  The chains in the queue were misconfigured so that it was not possible to follow the physical distancing floor markers.  The queue was set up so that the only way it would work was to have people in each row, no empty row between.  This wasn't a big deal at first as we thought a bus would arrive soon and we could space ourselves j in the queue as far away as possible.    However, the queue then filled up behind us and in all three rows.  It continued to queue up on the brick planters or walls outside the regular queues.  We were within three feet of two other families for about 30 minutes.  When two buses finally came, there were enough people there to fill four or five socially distanced buses.  I contacted guest services the App chat feature to report the problem.   I also told the bus driver once he was there.  He seemed to shrug it off.  He then proceeded to fill the bus beyond the physical distancing limits.  There were at least two families in same section in front of us, facing each other.  My laptop battery is dying, so I will stop here.


----------



## chmurf

pmiranda said:


> I’m just waiting for Disney to assign individual bathroom schedules upon park entrance



Don't forget Fastpasses for up to 3 visits per day (bookable at 60 days out) without the need to wait in line

Also, I can see Premium Seating, (gold plated thrones with lily scented toilet paper) for $99 a day (includes your very own porcelain plated souvenir pin and free hydroalcolic gel sample bottle)

And then, Dining reservations, at buffets, with special access vouchers for the throne room (first showing only)


----------



## columbusdizfan

GBRforWDW said:


> With the announcement of Stitches Great Escape, what's the likelihood that he stops eating the pages on the disney world website?


Well, he will have more time to get into trouble so maybe he will be eating more pages?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

More resorts than theme parks, but FYI in case anyone hasn’t seen this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286434669211377665


----------



## penel3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> More resorts than theme parks, but FYI in case anyone hasn’t seen this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286434669211377665


Will/does this affect the campground?


----------



## AmishGuy91

GADisneyDad14 said:


> More resorts than theme parks, but FYI in case anyone hasn’t seen this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286434669211377665



whoa...i didnt know Disney had these type of resorts!


----------



## brockash

GADisneyDad14 said:


> More resorts than theme parks, but FYI in case anyone hasn’t seen this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286434669211377665


Well that's a bummer...we were planning on using them after swimming on our departure day.


----------



## wilkydelts

brockash said:


> Well that's a bummer...we were planning on using them after swimming on our departure day.



We do that on every departure day, in fact we used the ones at Saratoga Springs when we checked on this past June 24. That was one of the biggest perks I found for staying at a Disney resort. That really changes my mind on somethings.


----------



## upbeatred

JessicaW1234 said:


> What was it like in MCO?


We flew on Southwest from Dallas to MCO.  The Orlando airport was not nearly as crowded as usual, but in the waiting area for the flight many people were not wearing masks at all or had them pulled down.  Most disappointing was the gate agent and the Southwest person that does something with the ramps etc. both had their masks pulled totally down.  At Budget rental car not one agent had their mask over their nose and in the LONG line waiting for the car (they have eliminated fast break) half the people didn't have on masks.  It was pretty scary, much worse than the parks.  I am not eager to fly again.  On the flight home, the two people in the seats across the aisle, neither had their masks on over their noses, I mentioned this to the flight attendant and she asked them to wear them correctly, the min. she turned around the lady pulled it all the way down.  We got up and moved.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Surr said:


> It gets worse though.  We went to the bus stop to wait for a ride back to our resort, Pop Century.  The chains in the queue were misconfigured so that it was not possible to follow the physical distancing floor markers.  The queue was set up so that the only way it would work was to have people in each row, no empty row between.  This wasn't a big deal at first as we thought a bus would arrive soon and we could space ourselves j in the queue as far away as possible.    However, the queue then filled up behind us and in all three rows.  It continued to queue up on the brick planters or walls outside the regular queues.  We were within three feet of two other families for about 30 minutes.  When two buses finally came, there were enough people there to fill four or five socially distanced buses.  I contacted guest services the App chat feature to report the problem.   I also told the bus driver once he was there.  He seemed to shrug it off.  He then proceeded to fill the bus beyond the physical distancing limits.  There were at least two families in same section in front of us, facing each other.  My laptop battery is dying, so I will stop here.


The busses sucked when I was there this past weekend.  They had sections numbered 1-6, and that's how many groups they'd put on the bus.  So you waited FOREVER because one bus could potentially leave with 6 people on it, or you'd be on essentially a full bus because everyone was in parties of 5.  I'd prefer the empty bus, obviously, but I never waited *less *than 30 minutes for a bus.  Sometimes it was over 45 minutes.  I couldn't believe they had so few running.  Bus drivers can't do much about it, I think, because almost every time I saw someone try to talk about the problem to them and they shrugged it off, like you experienced.  So they can either take a small number of people while those in line get more frustrated, or they can pack the bus full but have less of a chance of someone yelling at them ("do you know how long we've been waiting here").  A few CM's told me to please write in to guest services to express that the number of busses running was insufficient, and I did so.  I'd say the busses were the most poorly managed aspect of Disney's new policies.


----------



## DCLMP

MusicalAstronaut said:


> The busses sucked when I was there this past weekend.  They had sections numbered 1-6, and that's how many groups they'd put on the bus.  So you waited FOREVER because one bus could potentially leave with 6 people on it, or you'd be on essentially a full bus because everyone was in parties of 5.  I'd prefer the empty bus, obviously, but I never waited *less *than 30 minutes for a bus.  Sometimes it was over 45 minutes.  I couldn't believe they had so few running.  Bus drivers can't do much about it, I think, because almost every time I saw someone try to talk about the problem to them and they shrugged it off, like you experienced.  So they can either take a small number of people while those in line get more frustrated, or they can pack the bus full but have less of a chance of someone yelling at them ("do you know how long we've been waiting here").  A few CM's told me to please write in to guest services to express that the number of busses running was insufficient, and I did so.  I'd say the busses were the most poorly managed aspect of Disney's new policies.


Man I really wish they’d drop the parking fees so I could rent a car. Car rental prices are through the roof on top of the parking fee I can’t do it. I’ll probably use Lyft. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

While we appreciate all posts, travel shaming pics are not really the point of our theme park trip planning corner of the Internet.  Thanks all.


----------



## JM23457

pmiranda said:


> I’m just waiting for Disney to assign individual bathroom schedules upon park entrance


Actually our week at Disney World this July was the least scheduled trip we've had in years. Having no FPs to worry about really sets you free.


----------



## JM23457

upbeatred said:


> We flew on Southwest from Dallas to MCO.  The Orlando airport was not nearly as crowded as usual, but in the waiting area for the flight many people were not wearing masks at all or had them pulled down.  Most disappointing was the gate agent and the Southwest person that does something with the ramps etc. both had their masks pulled totally down.


We flew between Houston & MCO and felt safest waiting until all of the other passengers had boarded before boarding ourselves. We waited across the room rather than stand near the mob. We purposefully did not bring bags that would require the overhead bin, so we wouldn't have to worry about boarding earlier (and it helped that United has assigned seats). So that technique can help someone who's nervous about boarding.

On the plane itself, though, my experience was worse than yours. First class was completely full, a flight attendant kept his mask completely under his chin whenever he was in the galley, including during boarding & making drinks. Passengers drank & snacked through much of the flight with masks off.


----------



## WEDWDW

Surr said:


> Well, our experience today didn't go well.  At the Magic Kingdom, no one was enforcing the new rule that I saw.  People everywhere walking and eating/drinking.  Many people with masks below their nose.  That did get corrected sometimes.  At Epcot on Saturday there seemed to be cast members who entire job was to gently enforce the policies.  We didn't see that at Hollywood Studios yesterday or today (Monday) at MK.
> 
> It gets worse.  We went to Disney Springs.  No enforcement of the new rule there at all.  People everyone walking around with masks off with drinks/food.  No signs out informing of the new rule (at MK or DS) from what I saw.  Lots of people walking around with masks worn improperly.  For the most part, we could try to avoid people skirting the rules though.  We just had to pay extra attention.
> 
> It gets worse though.  We went to the bus stop to wait for a ride back to our resort, Pop Century.  The chains in the queue were misconfigured so that it was not possible to follow the physical distancing floor markers.  The queue was set up so that the only way it would work was to have people in each row, no empty row between.  This wasn't a big deal at first as we thought a bus would arrive soon and we could space ourselves j in the queue as far away as possible.    However, the queue then filled up behind us and in all three rows.  It continued to queue up on the brick planters or walls outside the regular queues.  We were within three feet of two other families for about 30 minutes.  When two buses finally came, there were enough people there to fill four or five socially distanced buses.  I contacted guest services the App chat feature to report the problem.   I also told the bus driver once he was there.  He seemed to shrug it off.  He then proceeded to fill the bus beyond the physical distancing limits.  There were at least two families in same section in front of us, facing each other.  My laptop battery is dying, so I will stop here.


That is really concerning-I have to think it will get worse as numbers of Guests is increased over time.


----------



## dachsie

Thats why I will drive if I go in December.  There is no consistency.  I am just praying there won't be a travel restriction between Texas and Florida.  That would kill my trip


----------



## JM23457

dachsie said:


> Thats why I will drive if I go in December.  There is no consistency.  I am just praying there won't be a travel restriction between Texas and Florida.  That would kill my trip


I don't see that happening. They're very friendly to each other.


----------



## BlueRibbon

We flew from LAX to MCO the other day and wasn't at all concerned. Everyone had their masks on, and all did their best to stay separated. I did see some situations that most likely would have caused some pearl clutching from other members of this board, but when looking at the totality of each sitation, everyone was doing their best at the time.

I've been very impressed with everyone here at WDW. Everyone is in compliance, and I've seen numerous CMs approach guests to correct behavior.


----------



## Katie Count

Anybody know if you can buy the mask hooks that sit on the back of your head/neck in the parks or at the hotels?


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

Katie Count said:


> Anybody know if you can buy the mask hooks that sit on the back of your head/neck in the parks or at the hotels?


I’d like to know about those too!  My husband wants to try it.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Katie Count said:


> Anybody know if you can buy the mask hooks that sit on the back of your head/neck in the parks or at the hotels?



I bough one for my mother from amazon


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Katie Count said:


> Anybody know if you can buy the mask hooks that sit on the back of your head/neck in the parks or at the hotels?



I did not see them for sale during my visit.  I ordered some on Amazon when I got back as I was curious how they felt after seeing many people in the parks with them.


----------



## mak'smom

We just spent  seven day at beach club.   Enjoyed the low crowd level and not worrying about fast pass return times. It was the most relaxed trip we ever had and truly felt like a vacation.   We had a car and drove to MK and AK, so I can’t speak to the buses.  As far as my personal feeling of safety, I would give it a 7/10. Disney is trying, but can’t police guests all of the time.  I would notice some people walking around outside with their noses out and would just try to avoid them. My real issues is with people who would wear their mask correctly in line and as soon as they got into the ride vehicle and away from a CM pull down their  masks. Disney did put an empty car between parties,     but it that doesn’t prevent  my family from riding through what that person just breathed out. I think Disney can add more reminders  that mask need to remain on as people are entering the ride.  Although, it won’t stop selfish people from doing  what they want.  Two places I felt incredible unsafe was FOP and the monorail. On FOP,  Disney place a guest with one seat between us. He and his friend both had their masks under  their noses and I  nicely asks them to raise their masks they refused. At that point we were locked into the ride and had no options.  We rode again and this time asked to have our own section, which Disney accommodated. The second was on the monorail. We were seated across from a family where the man had the mask at his chin, the women had her mask off and was coughing.  The women did put her mask on after my husband and I both yelled at her, but the man continued to ride with his mask below is chin. This was the most selfish encounter I experienced during our trip. I don’t understand how someone can be so self centered.   My advice would be to avoid the monorail and take the boat over.


----------



## upbeatred

mak'smom said:


> We just spent  seven day at beach club.   Enjoyed the low crowd level and not worrying about fast pass return times. It was the most relaxed trip we ever had and truly felt like a vacation.   We had a car and drove to MK and AK, so I can’t speak to the buses.  As far as my personal feeling of safety, I would give it a 7/10. Disney is trying, but can’t police guests all of the time.  I would notice some people walking around outside with their noses out and would just try to avoid them. My real issues is with people who would wear their mask correctly in line and as soon as they got into the ride vehicle and away from a CM pull down their  masks. Disney did put an empty car between parties,     but it that doesn’t prevent  my family from riding through what that person just breathed out. I think Disney can add more reminders  that mask need to remain on as people are entering the ride.  Although, it won’t stop selfish people from doing  what they want.  Two places I felt incredible unsafe was FOP and the monorail. On FOP,  Disney place a guest with one seat between us. He and his friend both had their masks under  their noses and I  nicely asks them to raise their masks they refused. At that point we were locked into the ride and had no options.  We rode again and this time asked to have our own section, which Disney accommodated. The second was on the monorail. We were seated across from a family where the man had the mask at his chin, the women had her mask off and was coughing.  The women did put her mask on after my husband and I both yelled at her, but the man continued to ride with his mask below is chin. This was the most selfish encounter I experienced during our trip. I don’t understand how someone can be so self centered.   My advice would be to avoid the monorail and take the boat over.


I'm with you, whenever asked people who don't comply get very ugly.  They also put their masks on right and immediately take them off when the cast member leaves.  I just don't understand it either.  It is not that hard to wear your mask correctly and if you don't want to STAY HOME!!! There is only so much Disney can do.  Our ride we were scared of was Mickey's railroad so many people were taking off their masks and then they also did it on the ride!!  So frustrating, you could not even enjoy the ride.


----------



## wilkydelts

According to CDC: You are at most risk when you are not 6 feet away and in contact with someone who HAS Covid for greater than or equal to 15 minutes. Most things in Disney do not even come close to this requirement except if you actually get stuck in a long line with people ignoring spacing. This is the biggest reason restaurants have to have spacing. 

This is also what make flying more precarious.


----------



## yulilin3

Lets please remember to stay on topic of what WDW is doing operationally now.


----------



## ClapYourHands

wilkydelts said:


> According to CDC: You are at most risk when you are not 6 feet away and in contact with someone who HAS Covid for greater than or equal to 15 minutes. Most things in Disney do not even come close to this requirement except if you actually get stuck in a long line with people ignoring spacing. This is the biggest reason restaurants have to have spacing.
> 
> This is also what make flying more precarious.



In regards to flying, I recently read that this has surprisingly been a low-spread activity.  Although the exact mechanism is not thoroughly studied, it's thought to be due to the way the air circulates and is filtered in a plane.  Of course, if you're seated right next to a massless stranger, that's high-risk.  But in general, flying seems to be a lower-risk activity than you'd think because the air filtration systems make it unlike other closed environments.  I still plan to have my family wear N95s when we fly, but it is encouraging that planes don't seem to be making people sick.


----------



## dachsie

Katie Count said:


> Anybody know if you can buy the mask hooks that sit on the back of your head/neck in the parks or at the hotels?


Easy to make.  Get the strap of a reusable grocery bag and cut the length you need and sew a button on either end


----------



## dipastor

tsme said:


> Three things: 1. Why would Disney close a ride as large as P.W. without plans to replace it. I mean it takes up a huge area. Will they just put big bushes/trees and fences around it to try and hide it. Why not just keep it open until they can afford to replace it. Seems crazy to me.



I think this ride was constantly breaking down.  I can totally attest to that.  The ride was down and I couldn't find my husband and boys.  Ends up they were on the very top of the ride and had to be escorted down.  Thankfully there were safety stairs that high up.  Hopefully something fun will go in it's place after all of this madness is over!


----------



## tsme

Just an FYI for those with hearing aids. My dad wears hearing aids and has been having trouble with the mask pulling his hearing aids loose or off. So I bought him a pack of those plastic hooks that go around the back of your head that you hook the elastic “ears” of the mask to. It has helped him tremendously. So if anyone has to wear hearing aids & has trouble with their masks, try those. They’re cheap in amazon.


----------



## ScubaCat

(Deleted, went a little off topic, will repost in transportation forum. Please disperse - nothing to see here. Move along now.)


----------



## dachsie

tsme said:


> Just an FYI for those with hearing aids. My dad wears hearing aids and has been having trouble with the mask pulling his hearing aids loose or off. So I bought him a pack of those plastic hooks that go around the back of your head that you hook the elastic “ears” of the mask to. It has helped him tremendously. So if anyone has to wear hearing aids & has trouble with their masks, try those. They’re cheap in amazon.


Thanks for that tip.  I will tell my patients that.  I had been telling them to be sure to put the mask over the aids to secure them.


----------



## disneyfan150

ClapYourHands said:


> In regards to flying, I recently read that this has surprisingly been a low-spread activity.  Although the exact mechanism is not thoroughly studied, it's thought to be due to the way the air circulates and is filtered in a plane.  Of course, if you're seated right next to a massless stranger, that's high-risk.  But in general, flying seems to be a lower-risk activity than you'd think because the air filtration systems make it unlike other closed environments.  I still plan to have my family wear N95s when we fly, but it is encouraging that planes don't seem to be making people sick.


I am going to PM you with a question.
Edit: Changed my mind about off topic quesiton.


----------



## shoreward

tsme said:


> Just an FYI for those with hearing aids. My dad wears hearing aids and has been having trouble with the mask pulling his hearing aids loose or off. So I bought him a pack of those plastic hooks that go around the back of your head that you hook the elastic “ears” of the mask to. It has helped him tremendously. So if anyone has to wear hearing aids & has trouble with their masks, try those. They’re cheap in amazon.


Thanks for posting this.  Until you or someone you know has lost hearing aids this way, who would ever think of that happening?

I have a family member who could not find her pair of behind-the-ear aids.  When a neighbor told me that her husband’s hearing aids were missing, again, and then proceeded to tell me that he “loses” them, after pulling off his face mask, I realized what happened.  Fortunately, the neighbor’s hearing aids turned up in his house, but my family member’s aids were not found.

The audiologist at a very large hospital system commented that she had six patients whose hearing aids were recently lost by getting hung up on the behind-the-ear loops of their masks.  She recommended wearing a mask that either fastened on the back of the head with clips attached to the two elastic loops or wearing a mask that ties behind the head.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

An update on the face mask policy - FYI


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287484745127997441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287485541286588418


----------



## scrappinginontario

GADisneyDad14 said:


> An update on the face mask policy - FYI
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287484745127997441
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287485541286588418


 Thankful this will end the discussion of wearing masks with a straw hole and flap.


----------



## yulilin3

scrappinginontario said:


> Thankful this will end the discussion of wearing masks with a straw hole and flap.


You are more optimistic than I am


----------



## Sydnerella

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I did not see them for sale during my visit.  I ordered some on Amazon when I got back as I was curious how they felt after seeing many people in the parks with them.



I bought some from Love your Melon and thought the mask felt far too tight with them, I preferred the loops around my ears to feeling like I had rubber-band around my head!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287829045586137088


----------



## DCLMP

Sydnerella said:


> I bought some from Love your Melon and thought the mask felt far too tight with them, I preferred the loops around my ears to feeling like I had rubber-band around my head!


If you wear a hat such as baseball type cap. You can sew buttons on the sides for the loops. It will give your ears a little relief without being too tight.


----------



## Summer2018

DCLMP said:


> If you wear a hat such as baseball type cap. You can sew buttons on the sides for the loops. It will give your ears a little relief without being too tight.


Genius idea.


----------



## Robertfam08

Just got off of the phone to change my reservation and park hopper tickets. I was advised not to change my tickets just yet because changes may be made by September and I may still want those tickets. (She said if it is getting closer to September and it still doesn't look like park hopping will be an option to then call and downgrade.) Wondering if anyone else was told this? Personally, if they don't extend park hours by then I won't want the park hopper option anyway, haha.


----------



## IluvMGM

Robertfam08 said:


> Just got off of the phone to change my reservation and park hopper tickets. I was advised not to change my tickets just yet because changes may be made by September and I may still want those tickets. (She said if it is getting closer to September and it still doesn't look like park hopping will be an option to then call and downgrade.) Wondering if anyone else was told this? Personally, if they don't extend park hours by then I won't want the park hopper option anyway, haha.



No, when I spoke to guest services to switch to an open hotel she saw I had hoppers and asked if I wanted her to take care of that. I said, "I guess there's no way you'll be able to park hop in September, huh?" And she said no. I don't see how they can do it along with the park reservation system and reduced capacity.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

Robertfam08 said:


> Just got off of the phone to change my reservation and park hopper tickets. I was advised not to change my tickets just yet because changes may be made by September and I may still want those tickets. (She said if it is getting closer to September and it still doesn't look like park hopping will be an option to then call and downgrade.) Wondering if anyone else was told this? Personally, if they don't extend park hours by then I won't want the park hopper option anyway, haha.


I was told that back in June when I called and added a day to my tickets. I left the park hopper on at the time. Our trip is next week so I called this past Sunday and asked them to remove the park hopper portion. I asked if there was a possibility we would be able to park hop by our trip and the CM said no.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

From what I can tell, new tickets currently being sold for the rest of 2020 don't even offer the option of adding park hopper.  It appears that park hopper is available for 2021 tickets.


----------



## dachsie

Robertfam08 said:


> Just got off of the phone to change my reservation and park hopper tickets. I was advised not to change my tickets just yet because changes may be made by September and I may still want those tickets. (She said if it is getting closer to September and it still doesn't look like park hopping will be an option to then call and downgrade.) Wondering if anyone else was told this? Personally, if they don't extend park hours by then I won't want the park hopper option anyway, haha.


I was told that as well.  I am not going til after Thanksgiving tho


----------



## Mome Rath

Just FYI, I have a trip scheduled for October, and just got a survey last night about the rules of operation, asking how sure I'll go and what is preventing me from being "all in."


----------



## Becky925

Robertfam08 said:


> Just got off of the phone to change my reservation and park hopper tickets. I was advised not to change my tickets just yet because changes may be made by September and I may still want those tickets. (She said if it is getting closer to September and it still doesn't look like park hopping will be an option to then call and downgrade.) Wondering if anyone else was told this? Personally, if they don't extend park hours by then I won't want the park hopper option anyway, haha.


Our TA was also told this when she called to switch our hotel from the currently closed WL. Our trip isn't till the last week of September/first week of October. She advised me that the CM she spoke to said to hang onto the hoppers until closer and if hopping was still not available we could get a refund at that point. That conversation happened around the time they listed the hotel opening schedule.


----------



## Melodious

Mome Rath said:


> Just FYI, I have a trip scheduled for October, and just got a survey last night about the rules of operation, asking how sure I'll go and what is preventing me from being "all in."



I think this is the third time that I've gotten this survey.  Though, I believe they added something to the list of reasons I might cancel: enforcement of Disney's rules.


----------



## DCLMP

Temperature screenings at the restaurants. Darn no sitting in the hot tub before dinner.


----------



## AquaDame

Melodious said:


> I think this is the third time that I've gotten this survey.  Though, I believe they added something to the list of reasons I might cancel: enforcement of Disney's rules.



It's official. Disney has no clue what the word rule entails.


----------



## bffer

Robertfam08 said:


> Just got off of the phone to change my reservation and park hopper tickets. I was advised not to change my tickets just yet because changes may be made by September and I may still want those tickets. (She said if it is getting closer to September and it still doesn't look like park hopping will be an option to then call and downgrade.) Wondering if anyone else was told this? Personally, if they don't extend park hours by then I won't want the park hopper option anyway, haha.


I was told this as well back in June when I had to get things all switched around.


----------



## SunnyBunny33

What’s rope drop like now? Are you still allowed to enter parks earlier - after they open parking lot 45 min prior to open? Are there CMs waiting at entrance of lands to help form the queue?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Melodious said:


> I think this is the third time that I've gotten this survey.  Though, I believe they added something to the list of reasons I might cancel: enforcement of Disney's rules.


It's interesting to see who does/does not receive these surveys.  We have 2 trips booked in the next 6 weeks and I haven't received a single survey.  Wish I had!


----------



## sheila14

I have a question I am interested in watching the daily and weekly positivity rate for Florida numbers, does anyone have a link to share that will give this updated information thank you


----------



## MikeF;NJ

Hi @sheila14, the information you are looking for is at 

http://floridahealthcovid19.gov
At the top of the page, click the "See latest data" button which will bring you to the most recently posted numbers.

From there, scroll down a bit and below the "See dashboard" button, you will see a link that says "See State Report".  That will give you a PDF with graphs for the daily numbers for the last two weeks, along with a lot of other data.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Sharing a helpful link to a local official website to track virus info is OK as that is something travelers may want to monitor for their trip planning, but further virus specific discussion is best suited for the Community Board.  Thanks all.


----------



## sheila14

MikeF;NJ said:


> Hi @sheila14, the information you are looking for is at
> 
> http://floridahealthcovid19.gov
> At the top of the page, click the "See latest data" button which will bring you to the most recently posted numbers.
> 
> From there, scroll down a bit and below the "See dashboard" button, you will see a link that says "See State Report".  That will give you a PDF with graphs for the daily numbers for the last two weeks, along with a lot of other data.


Thank you


----------



## sheila14

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Sharing a helpful link to a local official website to track virus info is OK as that is something travelers may want to monitor for their trip planning, but further virus specific discussion is best suited for the Community Board.  Thanks all.


Thank you for allowing and I am sorry for asking this question here. I didn’t know there was another board for this type of information.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

sheila14 said:


> Thank you for allowing and I am sorry for asking this question here. I didn’t know there was another board for this type of information.



Your question was totally fine, more just getting out front of the likely ensuing discussion.  As most COVID threads tend to go (including this one from time to time), once we start talking numbers it tends to go a little sideways quickly, so more just trying to avoid that.


----------



## hockey000

Are airports in New York still making people fill out cards after getting off the plane?


----------



## yulilin3

hockey000 said:


> Are airports in New York still making people fill out cards after getting off the plane?





hockey000 said:


> Are airports in New York still making people fill out cards after getting off the plane?


you can join this thread for the most up to date https://www.disboards.com/threads/ap-holders-from-ny-nj-conn.3804235/


----------



## ParrotBill

Can anyone summarize briefly the covid conditions order of planning....

Get hotel first, then apply for park reservations
or
Get Passes first, and apply for park reservations
or
Get Hotel AND passes, then apply for park reservations


----------



## dachsie

ParrotBill said:


> Can anyone summarize briefly the covid conditions order of planning....
> 
> Get hotel first, then apply for park reservations
> or
> Get Passes first, and apply for park reservations
> or
> Get Hotel AND passes, then apply for park reservations


Hotel and tickets.  You cant book park reservations without tickets


----------



## lanejudy

ParrotBill said:


> Can anyone summarize briefly the covid conditions order of planning....
> 
> Get hotel first, then apply for park reservations
> or
> Get Passes first, and apply for park reservations
> or
> Get Hotel AND passes, then apply for park reservations


You cannot get a parks reservation without tickets.  I don't think there's any issue right now with availability for parks reservations.  Hotel can be before or after.


----------



## MomOTwins

ParrotBill said:


> Can anyone summarize briefly the covid conditions order of planning....
> 
> Get hotel first, then apply for park reservations
> or
> Get Passes first, and apply for park reservations
> or
> Get Hotel AND passes, then apply for park reservations


Missing a step 1: check availability for the passes in the website before getting hotel or tickets.  Has not been an issue yet because there is lots of availability (aside from APs) for  the near future, but in case this is something you plan to do down the road keep that in mind.

You can book park passes after getting tickets. If, down the road, passes are more limited, there may be more availability once you’ve booked your resort as there are different “buckets” of Pass availability for Resort and non-resort guests


----------



## ParrotBill

MomOTwins said:


> Missing a step 1: check availability for the passes in the website before getting hotel or tickets.  Has not been an issue yet because there is lots of availability (aside from APs) for  the near future, but in case this is something you plan to do down the road keep that in mind.
> 
> You can book park passes after getting tickets. If, down the road, passes are more limited, there may be more availability once you’ve booked your resort as there are different “buckets” of Pass availability for Resort and non-resort guests



Oh yes I wrote passes when I knew that only tickets are available right now. Looking at October and park reservation calendar is wide open, and plenty of DVC availability, so hoping passes will start selling and I can upgrade my tickets by the time we get there. I have a lot of banked points from a 2-week stay canceled by the closure,  and an annual pass is the only way to go.


----------



## brewhome

Has anyone heard if it’s ok to go to Wilderness Lodge just to eat at Geyser Point?  They don’t take ressies and I’m not sure if we can go over there without having a room reservation at CCV or BRV.  We love their menu, especially their drinks!


----------



## yulilin3

brewhome said:


> Has anyone heard if it’s ok to go to Wilderness Lodge just to eat at Geyser Point?  They don’t take ressies and I’m not sure if we can go over there without having a room reservation at CCV or BRV.  We love their menu, especially their drinks!


You can bus from Disney springs,  they won't let you park without a dining or room reservation


----------



## brewhome

yulilin3 said:


> You can bus from Disney springs,  they won't let you park without a dining or room reservation



Thanks, I should have added that we we’ll be coming from MK so we’d either take a boat or a bus.


----------



## yulilin3

brewhome said:


> Thanks, I should have added that we we’ll be coming from MK so we’d either take a boat or a bus.


Yes,  you can do that


----------



## brewhome

yulilin3 said:


> Yes,  you can do that



Thanks, that’s good news!


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

Thanks for this information about eating at quick service at resorts. We would like to eat at Capt Cooks and/or Pineapple Lanai and will be taking the monorail from MK. I hope we will be able to eat at the Poly (or possibly GF) quick service.


----------



## yulilin3

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> Thanks for this information about eating at quick service at resorts. We would like to eat at Capt Cooks and/or Pineapple Lanai and will be taking the monorail from MK. I hope we will be able to eat at the Poly (or possibly GF) quick service.


Yes,  it's not a problem,  have eaten at the poly, contempo and boardwalk bakery by using Disney transportation


----------



## JCfan

Hi - Scheduled to be at the Yacht club in the beginning of October (after having been moved twice...).  Does anyone know if the NBA folks will be gone by then?  Also, any other general info about staying in the BW area during the pandemic would be appreciated.   We've stayed in the BW area many times before but are worried that with so much closed, we might be frustrated.  Any insights about the current situation welcome!   TIA!


----------



## dipastor

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> I was told that back in June when I called and added a day to my tickets. I left the park hopper on at the time. Our trip is next week so I called this past Sunday and asked them to remove the park hopper portion. I asked if there was a possibility we would be able to park hop by our trip and the CM said no.


Interesting.  I didn't even have an option to keep my park hoppers for the week of December 18th to 24th.  My TA said they took them off and made them regular park tickets.


----------



## yulilin3

JCfan said:


> Hi - Scheduled to be at the Yacht club in the beginning of October (after having been moved twice...).  Does anyone know if the NBA folks will be gone by then?  Also, any other general info about staying in the BW area during the pandemic would be appreciated.   We've stayed in the BW area many times before but are worried that with so much closed, we might be frustrated.  Any insights about the current situation welcome!   TIA!


for specifics you can head to the resort forum. There's also an NBA thread on the news and rumors forum but yeah, by October the NBA games are done


----------



## JCfan

yulilin3 said:


> for specifics you can head to the resort forum. There's also an NBA thread on the news and rumors forum but yeah, by October the NBA games are done


Got it!  Thanks, I'll go look there...


----------



## han22735

Sorry if this has been asked already but.... Has anyone that bought hopper plus water park tickets from undercover tourist(or any third party) had any luck getting the price difference back from Disney since you cant do either?


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

han22735 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already but.... Has anyone that bought hopper plus water park tickets from undercover tourist(or any third party) had any luck getting the price difference back from Disney since you cant do either?


I bought park hopper tickets from a third party vendor and Disney refunded me the difference. I called and they did it.


----------



## han22735

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> I bought park hopper tickets from a third party vendor and Disney refunded me the difference. I called and they did it.


Thanks for the reply.  Did they just refund it onto a card of your choice?


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

Yes. The CM gave me some spiel about how the refund might not go through because I had not made the original purchase from Disney and suggested I take a gift card instead. I didn't think I would have any problems getting a refund to the card of my choice so I opted to have it refunded to my primary CC and had no problems with the refund being processed.


----------



## han22735

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> Yes. The CM gave me some spiel about how the refund might not go through because I had not made the original purchase from Disney and suggested I take a gift card instead. I didn't think I would have any problems getting a refund to the card of my choice so I opted to have it refunded to my primary CC and had no problems with the refund being processed.


I spoke with ticket services last night and had them refund it onto a gift card I already had and was bringing. Just a tip for anyone else if you enter a park with the ticket and then go to guest relations they cannot change it since it was used to enter.  It would need to be done over the phone prior to arrival or at the guest services window PRIOR to first use.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

More travel related than theme park operations, but since it impacts many folks around here:

(with a click bait traffic image that was likely taken NYE) 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291399318503673856


----------



## osufeth24

GADisneyDad14 said:


> More travel related than theme park operations, but since it impacts many folks around here:
> 
> (with a click bait traffic image that was likely taken NYE)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291399318503673856



haha, covid or not, t hat pic gives me anxiety


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

osufeth24 said:


> haha, covid or not, t hat pic gives me anxiety


But is it a photo that reflects the current crowd levels or just a stock file image from one of the most crowded times of the year in the past (as PP mentioned, likely a "clickbait" photo from NYE)?  If the latter, that could assuage at least some of your anxiety.


----------



## osufeth24

Grumpy by Birth said:


> But is it a photo that reflects the current crowd levels or just a stock file image from one of the most crowded times of the year in the past (as PP mentioned, likely a "clickbait" photo from NYE)?  If the latter, that could assuage at least some of your anxiety.



It's most def from a different year, during NYE, Easter or Christmas.  I'm just saying, it doesn't matter what's going on, that pic will always give me anxiety.  I'm a local, so I stay as far away as I can from Disney World during the major holidays


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

Is anyone else having trouble signing in to the Disney app or website? I keep getting messages saying my password is wrong even though I haven't changed it and signed in earlier this morning. I can't sign in from either of my MDE accounts. I tried the reset password link and that is not working either. Just what I need when we leave in 2 days! Hope this doesn't happen when trying for a BG for ROTR!


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> It's most def from a different year, during NYE, Easter or Christmas.  I'm just saying, it doesn't matter what's going on, that pic will always give me anxiety.  I'm a local, so I stay as far away as I can from Disney World during the major holidays


lol I love that pic and can't wait for that situation to happen again


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> lol I love that pic and can't wait for that situation to happen again



Texted my friend earlier today that I never thought I'd say this, but I miss the day of being in HS before VQ drop, and just seeing hundreds of people around me waiting outside of TSL (that was my go to spot), just all crammed up against each other.

I want that again


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Texted my friend earlier today that I never thought I'd say this, but I miss the day of being in HS before VQ drop, and just seeing hundreds of people around me waiting outside of TSL (that was my go to spot), just all crammed up against each other.
> 
> I want that again


yep. Crowds have never bothered me, I manage to have fun even at the crowdiest times just cause I don't have to ride anything anyways, the parks right now need that fun, excited chatter, heck I even miss the cry/screaming children


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> Is anyone else having trouble signing in to the Disney app or website? I keep getting messages saying my password is wrong even though I haven't changed it and signed in earlier this morning. I can't sign in from either of my MDE accounts. I tried the reset password link and that is not working either. Just what I need when we leave in 2 days! Hope this doesn't happen when trying for a BG for ROTR!


I have a friend who was also having problems, but I have been ok.


----------



## riversend22

Not sure where to ask this so I'll try in here first...

We have an upcoming trip in September but hubby and I have decided to forgo it. I'm wondering, is there any benefit to rescheduling vs. cancelling? We'd be willing to try for the same time next year, but if there's no actual benefit to keeping the reservation (it's a package w/ hotel and tickets), I think it might just be easier to cancel and reschedule next year as opposed to figuring that out now. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## StormyCA

riversend22 said:


> Not sure where to ask this so I'll try in here first...
> 
> We have an upcoming trip in September but hubby and I have decided to forgo it. I'm wondering, is there any benefit to rescheduling vs. cancelling? We'd be willing to try for the same time next year, but if there's no actual benefit to keeping the reservation (it's a package w/ hotel and tickets), I think it might just be easier to cancel and reschedule next year as opposed to figuring that out now. Anyone have any insight?




I don't know specifically, but one benefit I can see would be if you are able to keep the current (2020) package price IF there is a price increase before your 'new' (2021) dates.  I think package prices normally come out in June/July?  

The other benefit to rescheduling is already having the reservation 'set in stone' for 2021 and not having to worry about availability when you go to rebook.

We're booked for May 2021 and I've wondered about the same thing myself if we should have to forego our trip for some reason.  So far, so good with WDW staying open but you just never know.


----------



## MomOTwins

riversend22 said:


> Not sure where to ask this so I'll try in here first...
> 
> We have an upcoming trip in September but hubby and I have decided to forgo it. I'm wondering, is there any benefit to rescheduling vs. cancelling? We'd be willing to try for the same time next year, but if there's no actual benefit to keeping the reservation (it's a package w/ hotel and tickets), I think it might just be easier to cancel and reschedule next year as opposed to figuring that out now. Anyone have any insight?





riversend22 said:


> Not sure where to ask this so I'll try in here first...
> 
> We have an upcoming trip in September but hubby and I have decided to forgo it. I'm wondering, is there any benefit to rescheduling vs. cancelling? We'd be willing to try for the same time next year, but if there's no actual benefit to keeping the reservation (it's a package w/ hotel and tickets), I think it might just be easier to cancel and reschedule next year as opposed to figuring that out now. Anyone have any insight?


No benefit unless you have teh Recovery20 offer (what was formerly free dining and now is 35% room rate).  That discount carries over if your reschedule; other discounts/pricing do not.



StormyCA said:


> I don't know specifically, but one benefit I can see would be if you are able to keep the current (2020) package price IF there is a price increase before your 'new' (2021) dates.  I think package prices normally come out in June/July?
> 
> The other benefit to rescheduling is already having the reservation 'set in stone' for 2021 and not having to worry about availability when you go to rebook.
> 
> We're booked for May 2021 and I've wondered about the same thing myself if we should have to forego our trip for some reason.  So far, so good with WDW staying open but you just never know.


Disney does not let you lock in package prices.  If you move your dates, you pay the pricing for the new dates whether your modify or cancel and rebook.  Only exception I am aware of is the one i mentioned above, where Disney has been letting folks who have the special recovery offer keep the discount (though it would then be a 35% discount as applied to the 2021 rates, not the 2020 rates)


----------



## crazymomof4

han22735 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already but.... Has anyone that bought hopper plus water park tickets from undercover tourist(or any third party) had any luck getting the price difference back from Disney since you cant do either?





Dallasmomoftwo said:


> I bought park hopper tickets from a third party vendor and Disney refunded me the difference. I called and they did it.



I tried to get a refund from Disney today for the hopper portion of my 8 day tix purchased from UT.
I paid $90 (per tic) for the add on at the time of purchase
After the Disney phone CM "did some figuring", she wanted to refund me $40 (per tic)  
I declined and contacted UT again (waiting for reply)

Did you get a refund of _anything close_ to what you paid for the add-on?


----------



## yulilin3

heads up. Hours seem to be changing after labor day. For those that have park reservations you should see the new times
It looks like Disney is tweaking (as in cutting) park operational hours after labor day
MK 9am to 6pm
Epcot 11am to 7pm
DHS 10am to 7pm
AK 9am to 5pm


----------



## scrappinginontario

riversend22 said:


> Not sure where to ask this so I'll try in here first...
> 
> We have an upcoming trip in September but hubby and I have decided to forgo it. I'm wondering, is there any benefit to rescheduling vs. cancelling? We'd be willing to try for the same time next year, but if there's no actual benefit to keeping the reservation (it's a package w/ hotel and tickets), I think it might just be easier to cancel and reschedule next year as opposed to figuring that out now. Anyone have any insight?


  There are no benefits to rescheduling unless you are looking to visit later in 2020.


MomOTwins said:


> No benefit unless you have teh Recovery20 offer (what was formerly free dining and now is 35% room rate).  That discount carries over if your reschedule; other discounts/pricing do not.
> 
> 
> Disney does not let you lock in package prices.  If you move your dates, you pay the pricing for the new dates whether your modify or cancel and rebook.  Only exception I am aware of is the one i mentioned above, where Disney has been letting folks who have the special recovery offer keep the discount (though it would then be a 35% discount as applied to the 2021 rates, not the 2020 rates)


 Sorry but this information is not accurate.  The Recovery20 offer does NOT carry over into 2021.  ALL offers are null and void in 2021.  I had tried to change my offer online and would have lost my offer.  

After reading your response I called and asked about moving my current offer (that was a Free Dining offer but was changed by Disney into a  Recovery20 offer) and the CM confirmed I would lose the offer once I'm looking at rebooking dates after Dec 31, 2020.

I previously had another trip booked for later this month that also had a Recovery20 offer attached to it and prior to cancelling I attempted to move it into 2021 and again, I would have lost the offer so I cancelled that reservation.


----------



## crazymomof4

yulilin3 said:


> heads up. Hours seem to be changing after labor day. For those that have park reservations you should see the new times
> It looks like Disney is tweaking (as in cutting) park operational hours after labor day
> MK 9am to 6pm
> Epcot 11am to 7pm
> DHS 10am to 7pm
> AK 9am to 5pm


Just went to MDE and the times have all been changed there already for our Sept trip.
Glad I have ADR for Skipper Canteen at 6pm. That will extend one of our MK days a bit anyway.
No way I'm holding on to my hopper option. (CM today tried to talk me into keeping it "in case" hopping is allowed in Sept).  Who has time to hop with these windows of operation?


----------



## tnolan

This is strange. Went to DW park calendar and it says for the week we will be there, Oct 5 - 10:
MK 9-7
Epcot 11-7
AK 8-6
HS 10-8


----------



## yulilin3

tnolan said:


> This is strange. Went to DW park calendar and it says for the week we will be there, Oct 5 - 10:
> MK 9-7
> Epcot 11-7
> AK 9-5
> HS 10-7


yes people are seeing the change on their park reservations, the hours on the regular calendar haven't been updated yet


----------



## yulilin3

looks like they are still tweaking, WS and FW have different times right now, lets wait a couple of hours and then check again


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

crazymomof4 said:


> I tried to get a refund from Disney today for the hopper portion of my 8 day tix purchased from UT.
> I paid $90 (per tic) for the add on at the time of purchase
> After the Disney phone CM "did some figuring", she wanted to refund me $40 (per tic)
> I declined and contacted UT again (waiting for reply)
> 
> Did you get a refund of _anything close_ to what you paid for the add-on?


I got refunded $135 for two 5 day hopper tickets. I'm not sure exactly how much I paid in the first place, but I think the $135 is definitely less than I paid. $40 per ticket is terrible though!


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

They are reducing hours but not reducing the price of a park ticket.


----------



## yulilin3

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> They are reducing hours but not reducing the price of a park ticket.


before this becomes an argument again, people know this in advance if they chose to still come it is their decision, no one is making anyone come to Disney under these conditions. Lets please not go down this rabbit hole again


----------



## senadler

Very disappointed if these are the new hours.  I added a day to my ticket to go to Epcot on arrival day.  I should get to the resort about 4 PM, which was fine with a 9 PM close.  But losing two hours of that is a deal breaker for me.  Not sure if I can get a refund for the extra day, but I will definitely try.


----------



## tuckymom

MMMMM...........not thrilled about this but it is what it is.

Only park it would affect us is MK (I can't imagine us coming back after naptime) and Epcot restaurants booking.  Wonder if the skyliner will remain open until the entire park closes?

Pools will be more crowded later and I assume restaurants will see a bump in their reservations an hour earlier.


----------



## han22735

crazymomof4 said:


> I tried to get a refund from Disney today for the hopper portion of my 8 day tix purchased from UT.
> I paid $90 (per tic) for the add on at the time of purchase
> After the Disney phone CM "did some figuring", she wanted to refund me $40 (per tic)
> I declined and contacted UT again (waiting for reply)
> 
> Did you get a refund of _anything close_ to what you paid for the add-on?


Honestly I have no idea the add on but total for 1 child/1 adult was $1137 and I got back $237.


----------



## tuckymom

Our family traded 2 pirate rooms for standard rooms at CBR and cancelled park hoppers for 4 adults and a child.  We got back about $1100.00  (We've stayed in the Pirate rooms before but only chose them because when we rebooked from April to October, that was all that was left). 

She said about $355 (I think that was the exact number) was for park hopping and the rest for the rooms.


----------



## Lsdolphin

taking into account the pretty much daily afternoon showers between 2-5:00ish pm which lasts into Sept. this cut back in hours is especially disappointing...we had planned on going back into MK for the last 2 hours hoping for smaller crowds...now we will be forced to be in the parks during the hottest part of the day.  Wish they could open at 8:00 am...


----------



## crazymomof4

han22735 said:


> Honestly I have no idea the add on but total for 1 child/1 adult was $1137 and I got back $237.


how many days on the tix?
I have 4 adult, 8 day tix (paid $2055) and she wanted to refund me a total of $161 total


----------



## crazymomof4

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> I got refunded $135 for two 5 day hopper tickets. I'm not sure exactly how much I paid in the first place, but I think the $135 is definitely less than I paid. $40 per ticket is terrible though!


Ya.  This CM was off with her "figuring".
She wanted to refund me a total of $161 for FOUR adult, 8 day hoppers.
I'm glad I declined it.  If I had taken it, that would be the end of the story.  Done Deal


----------



## han22735

crazymomof4 said:


> how many days on the tix?
> I have 4 adult, 8 day tix (paid $2055) and she wanted to refund me a total of $161 total


10


----------



## Obliviate

Lsdolphin said:


> taking into account the pretty much daily afternoon showers between 2-5:00ish pm which lasts into Sept. this cut back in hours is especially disappointing...we had planned on going back into MK for the last 2 hours hoping for smaller crowds...now we will be forced to be in the parks during the hottest part of the day.  Wish they could open at 8:00 am...



I for one appreciate the daily showers. It helps cool the air and clears plenty of people too. The heat this morning was just brutal, even at 8am, but it was much nicer in the afternoon. To be honest, I wish they would open and close later, à la Epcot.


----------



## momw/2princesses

My trip is Labor Day week.  Had a 7:10 ADR at EPCOT, which is now closing at 7:00.  Will that one be cancelled automatically?  Guess I need to look for an earlier time.  What a headache!!


----------



## brockash

momw/2princesses said:


> My trip is Labor Day week.  Had a 7:10 ADR at EPCOT, which is now closing at 7:00.  Will that one be cancelled automatically?  Guess I need to look for an earlier time.  What a headache!!


Yes, VERY frustrating...I just feel like at some point enough is enough.


----------



## momw/2princesses

brockash said:


> Yes, VERY frustrating...I just feel like at some point enough is enough.


Yes!!  I'm going for a conference.  Was originally at CSR.  Had to move it to the Gaylord because there wasn't enough space in any of the Disney resorts to accommodate the crowd with appropriate distancing.  No worries, we still have the parks.  At least that's what we thought!  Just one little thing after another.


----------



## kaytieeldr

tnolan said:


> This is strange. Went to DW park calendar and it says for the week we will be there, Oct 5 - 10:
> MK 9-7
> Epcot 11-7
> AK 8-6
> HS 10-8


I once read somewhere that these are the base park hours (except Future World's base closing was 9 PM) *but I have not been able to find proof anywhere, for several years*. If I did save it, it's on a defunct device 


momw/2princesses said:


> My trip is Labor Day week.  Had a 7:10 ADR at EPCOT, which is now closing at 7:00.  Will that one be cancelled automatically?  Guess I need to look for an earlier time.  What a headache!!


Maybe not. It's been a while, but I had a 50s Prime Time reservation for yeah, 10-15 minutes after the park closed. I remember confirming it a few times over the monthd, but the restaurant was open and seating. You could maybe go a little early? While the park is still open?


----------



## crazymomof4

We are usually rope-drop to park closing park goers.  Family all brainstorming now what to do with all this "extra" time.


Changed some of my in-park ADRs to right before or at closing.
Mini-golf? anyone know when they close?
Taking Disney transportation to after-park-closing dinners at other resort QS
Pooltime (even just the quiet pool if main pool is too crowded)
Enjoying more time in our resort- Walking around and taking in all the details. Sitting in quiet seating areas/room balcony.
At AKV - watching the animals. At BWV walking around Crescent Lake.
For DD20 and I maybe taking a few bath/body care products (facial scrubs/masks, mani/pedi things) and doing these before bed. I never take the time for these things at home, so it'll be a treat!
GETTING to BED EARLY and not being utterly exhausted..... maybe even reading in bed.


----------



## Robertfam08

momw/2princesses said:


> My trip is Labor Day week.  Had a 7:10 ADR at EPCOT, which is now closing at 7:00.  Will that one be cancelled automatically?  Guess I need to look for an earlier time.  What a headache!!



Same question. I had a 6:45 at LTT, now the park closes at 6:00. It was our last "hurrah" of the entire trip, so I'm pretty disappointed if now I'm just out of luck. It was one of only two sit down meals we had booked since free dining was already taken from us.


----------



## MaxsDad

Robertfam08 said:


> Same question. I had a 6:45 at LTT, now the park closes at 6:00. It was our last "hoorah" of the entire trip, so I'm pretty disappointed if now I'm just out of luck. It was one of only two sit down meals we had booked since free dining was already taken from us.


Same here. I had a 630 plaza ADR for our last night in early October. Just looked to modify it and nothing available.

This has always been one of the things that annoys me about disney and  planning everything. They expect us to plan 60 days out (ADR, fp, now park reservation) but they can't do the same.

Guess I will just look for cancellations.

ETA: also super bummed about not getting any time in the parks after dark. That is my favorite time there, and one of the reasons I prefer to go in the winter.


----------



## Alice Sr.

yulilin3 said:


> yes people are seeing the change on their park reservations, the hours on the regular calendar haven't been updated yet


I still see the old hours on MDE plans page.  Is that where people were seeing the new times?


----------



## Alice Sr.

Alice Sr. said:


> I still see the old hours on MDE plans page.  Is that where people were seeing the new times?


Never mind, I'm seeing it now.  I have both the old times and the new times for the same day.


----------



## Alice Sr.

MaxsDad said:


> Same here. I had a 630 plaza ADR for our last night in early October. Just looked to modify it and nothing available.
> 
> This has always been one of the things that annoys me about disney and  planning everything. They expect us to plan 60 days out (ADR, fp, now park reservation) but they can't do the same.
> 
> Guess I will just look for cancellations.
> 
> ETA: also super bummed about not getting any time in the parks after dark. That is my favorite time there, and one of the reasons I prefer to go in the winter.


We had Tiffins at 5:50 which I was able to change to 12:30 (no dinner times available) but now I can't find a dinner option no availability at Trattoria or Rain Forest AK.  Could check out open table but we did not really want to go to DS in the evening.  I guess there are other options, we could (maybe if they don't close it) get pizza, make something at the villa or go offsite.  I kind of have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## emtgirl4

Add me to the disappointed list. This is my 3rd trip planned. The first one was April and perfect. Got up early to make fast passes for that plus dining. Then planned dining for all 3 trips, one by one as they got cancled. The september trip from the 7th-18th. I planned the dining for all the latest times they had available right at 60days when it opened. Now that the parks are closed earlier pretty much all of our dinner reservations in the park will be canceled. And many have no other availability that day. I know it's first world problems but man this is getting frustrating.


----------



## Marshel

With the new closing times and it still being really hot through September, they're basically forcing you to do rope drop to get away from the heat; it doesn't even begin to cool off until after 7 most days during September. I'm a night time person and have already lost one trip in May off my $1400 AP along with hopping and water parks and now either have to live with being in the heat or trying to reschedule with all that entails. Also means fewer boarding groups for those making afternoon ressies.


----------



## MomOTwins

I know this won’t be popular because everyone here is disappointed (understandably), but in my opinion it is better they are cutting hours than cutting which attractions are running, or worse, cutting staff.  The demand is not there something had to go. With lower wait times, it is likely guest will still be able to do as much or more in one day than they could pre-covid.

The one real issue I see is rise of the resistance.  With its popularity and downtime, it really needs more park hours for many guests to have a chance of riding.


----------



## yulilin3

MomOTwins said:


> I know this won’t be popular because everyone here is disappointed (understandably), but in my opinion it is better they are cutting hours than cutting which attractions are running, or worse, cutting staff.  The demand is not there something had to go. With lower wait times, it is likely guest will still be able to do as much or more in one day than they could pre-covid.
> 
> The one real issue I see is rise of the resistance.  With its popularity and downtime, it really needs more park hours for many guests to have a chance of riding.


Yeah how many reports have we had here saying "by 4pm i had some everything" the last hour is empty and i understand those that are late night people and there's not going to be anything to do.  This isn't Disney's desire,  to close early, it's not their fault,  but it makes sense


----------



## penel3

Every year, every Disney trip I tell my family that we will slow down.....after all, we go once, sometimes twice a year.....and we NEVER slow down..,.,.I think this trip will be the one that actually slows us down, lets us relax. We had originally scheduled this trip, followed by a three week trip to Ambergris Caye, Belize (to recover from my commando Disney style) Well Belize is “closed” so that part of the trip is cancelled. Maybe we won’t need a vacation to recover from our Disney vacation??? My hubby will finally be happy, ROFL


----------



## MinnieMSue

I was initially upset they cut hours on our last 2 days but now that I have settled a bit - I think it will still be ok. The kid can do online school a bit in evenings. We prob would have been done touring earlier. The only thing that might hurt is less chance of RotR but we did get to ride it in February so would not be too upsetting if we don’t ride. MMRR is our new goal. I think my legs will be happy with the less time walking and standing. Prob won’t even need a DAS this trip since people won’t be crammed together which will be amazing.


----------



## PumpkinSpice

Also, with the earlier park closures, those who are going to make close to closing dining reservations, whether at the park or the resorts, and are using Disney transportation, keep in mind that that will be shutting down early too.  We made the mistake on our most recent trip a few weeks ago of making a 6:50pm dining reservation at Kona at the Poly, and not taking into consideration the timing of return transportation.  We were staying at Boulder Ridge Villas, so took the boat over to the MK, and then the monorail to the Poly, and then figured we would just do it in reserve, taking the monorail back to the MK to catch the boat.  We arrived at the monorail station at the Poly at 8:10pm, and security there told we were ten minutes too late.  The MK closed at 7, so all transportation was done at 8.  At first we thought they were joking with us, as they were smiling when they told us. Nope, no joke.  The security guards said take the Disney Springs bus, and then catch the WL bus.  No thanks.  We Lyfted for about $10.


----------



## AmishGuy91

PumpkinSpice said:


> Also, with the earlier park closures, those who are going to make close to closing dining reservations, whether at the park or the resorts, and are using Disney transportation, keep in mind that that will be shutting down early too.  We made the mistake on our most recent trip a few weeks ago of making a 6:50pm dining reservation at Kona at the Poly, and not taking into consideration the timing of return transportation.  We were staying at Boulder Ridge Villas, so took the boat over to the MK, and then the monorail to the Poly, and then figured we would just do it in reserve, taking the monorail back to the MK to catch the boat.  We arrived at the monorail station at the Poly at 8:10pm, and security there told we were ten minutes too late.  The MK closed at 7, so all transportation was done at 8.  At first we thought they were joking with us, as they were smiling when they told us. Nope, no joke.  The security guards said take the Disney Springs bus, and then catch the WL bus.  No thanks.  We Lyfted for about $10.



How did you know they were smiling?


----------



## osufeth24

MomOTwins said:


> I know this won’t be popular because everyone here is disappointed (understandably), but in my opinion it is better they are cutting hours than cutting which attractions are running, or worse, cutting staff.  The demand is not there something had to go. With lower wait times, it is likely guest will still be able to do as much or more in one day than they could pre-covid.
> 
> The one real issue I see is rise of the resistance.  With its popularity and downtime, it really needs more park hours for many guests to have a chance of riding.



Agreed, considering there have been rumors about some parks only going for 5 days, I'd much rather have this. Obviously not ideal, but I'll take 7days of less hours than 5 days


----------



## PumpkinSpice

AmishGuy91 said:


> How did you know they were smiling?



I could tell by their eyes, of course!


----------



## yulilin3

House of Good Fortune, the main shop in the China pavilion reopens today and the small shop by the water will temporarily close, and Epcot Eats at the Odyssey bldg is opening tomorrow


----------



## stinkpickle

Ughhh!  This is the equivalent of adding 10+% to the ticket prices.  We were 80-20, going vs cancelling, before this announcement...but now that's 20-80.


----------



## stinkpickle

osufeth24 said:


> Agreed, considering there have been rumors about some parks only going for 5 days, I'd much rather have this. Obviously not ideal, but I'll take 7days of less hours than 5 days


I think I'm the opposite.  I would much rather a park close for 2 days per week and keep regular hours during the other 5.  That way, the ticket dollar-per-park hour ratio stays the same.


----------



## kassonvike

Our park reservations way out in late January 2021 are also showing these new updated times already


----------



## yulilin3

kassonvike said:


> Our park reservations way out in late January 2021 are also showing these new updated times already


Official times as shown internally are only out until end of October,  anything after could change again


----------



## maryj11

Ugh! They shortened the hours for our November trip too. Isn’t this going to make crowds in the parks higher? Less hours mean people will be staying all day. Except AK I guess it doesn’t take long for it.


----------



## yulilin3

maryj11 said:


> Ugh! They shortened the hours for our November trip too. Isn’t this going to make crowds in the parks higher? Less hours mean people will be staying all day. Except AK I guess it doesn’t take long for it.


official internal times are through end of October, we don't know if these hours will stay like this after that


----------



## maryj11

yulilin3 said:


> official internal times are through end of October, we don't know if these hours will stay like this after that


Okay hope they change.


----------



## Undavolt

crazymomof4 said:


> Just went to MDE and the times have all been changed there already for our Sept trip.
> Glad I have ADR for Skipper Canteen at 6pm. That will extend one of our MK days a bit anyway.
> No way I'm holding on to my hopper option. (CM today tried to talk me into keeping it "in case" hopping is allowed in Sept).  Who has time to hop with these windows of operation?


I understand that hopping with these hours would not be as exciting but it would still be a nice thing to have.  They could set it up like the FastPass+ system where after you use your three FastPasses you get another, so after you enter your one theme park you could reserve another pass for later in the day at a different park.  Based on the availability calendar it’s not like they are filling up the parks.


----------



## VeronicaZS

MK closes at 6pm on Halloween!?!? Ugh, I’m so undecided about what to do.


----------



## crazymomof4

Undavolt said:


> I understand that hopping with these hours would not be as exciting but it would still be a nice thing to have.  They could set it up like the FastPass+ system where after you use your three FastPasses you get another, so after you enter your one theme park you could reserve another pass for later in the day at a different park.  Based on the availability calendar it’s not like they are filling up the parks.


Yes, I agree they *could* have it for those that wanted it.  For us, on this trip, we want to make the most out of the limited park hours and stay in one park per day.  Transportation from one park to the next can, sometimes, eat up a good chunk of time.


----------



## crazymomof4

PumpkinSpice said:


> Also, with the earlier park closures, those who are going to make close to closing dining reservations, whether at the park or the resorts, and are using Disney transportation, keep in mind that that will be shutting down early too.  We made the mistake on our most recent trip a few weeks ago of making a 6:50pm dining reservation at Kona at the Poly, and not taking into consideration the timing of return transportation.  We were staying at Boulder Ridge Villas, so took the boat over to the MK, and then the monorail to the Poly, and then figured we would just do it in reserve, taking the monorail back to the MK to catch the boat.  We arrived at the monorail station at the Poly at 8:10pm, and security there told we were ten minutes too late.  The MK closed at 7, so all transportation was done at 8.  At first we thought they were joking with us, as they were smiling when they told us. Nope, no joke.  The security guards said take the Disney Springs bus, and then catch the WL bus.  No thanks.  We Lyfted for about $10.


Hadn't thought of that!  Thanks for the heads-up!  I will be checking the transportation hours as our trip gets closer and plan accordingly.  Just cannot take for granted that any of the "pre-covid WDW" is in place during this time!   By posting you probably saved us the cost of an Uber back to our resort!!


----------



## Jess.stw

momw/2princesses said:


> My trip is Labor Day week.  Had a 7:10 ADR at EPCOT, which is now closing at 7:00.  Will that one be cancelled automatically?  Guess I need to look for an earlier time.  What a headache!!


Every single dinner reservation I have in a park is now FAR after closing time!


----------



## OKWDVCMagic

It doesn't seem to be worth booking for the fall with tickets costing the same, limited park hours and limited evening dining and entertainment options.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FWIW, before going in July I was grumpy about the hours.  But after being there I found it wasn’t nearly as “bad” as I had expected and it was borderline a non-issue overall.  We adjusted/modified our habits and moved on.  Probably saved me money as we had less meals in the park, less time spent shopping/snacking, etc. 

Sure, it is not ideal *at all, *but seeing as it is what it is for the time being, I think it can be manageable for some touring preferences.

Granted these new Sept+ hours are even more restricted, but they wouldn’t stop us from going, after having been there and done that from the reduced hours this summer.  

I would like to see Disney start to open up more of the resort options/later pool hours to offer more options for resort guests though.


----------



## mirandag819

osufeth24 said:


> Agreed, considering there have been rumors about some parks only going for 5 days, I'd much rather have this. Obviously not ideal, but I'll take 7days of less hours than 5 days


Not me, I’d rather a full day with some evening hours to get the value out of the 1 day ticket...and then go to universal or sea world the days they are closed!


----------



## Jess.stw

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW, before going in July I was grumpy about the hours.  But after being there I found it wasn’t nearly as “bad” as I had expected and it was borderline a non-issue overall.  We adjusted/modified our habits and moved on.  Probably saved me money as we had less meals in the park, less time spent shopping/snacking, etc.
> 
> Sure, it is not ideal *at all, *but seeing as it is what it is for the time being, I think it can be manageable for some touring preferences.
> 
> Granted these new Sept+ hours are even more restricted, but they wouldn’t stop us from going, after having been there and done that from the reduced hours this summer.
> 
> I would like to see Disney start to open up more of the resort options/later pool hours to offer more options for resort guests though.



yes... I’m not a Disney Springs fan... what do you do after you leave?  So bummed


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Jess.stw said:


> yes... I’m not a Disney Springs fan... what do you do after you leave?  So bummed



I’m not really a Springs person either.  For us, it was pool and resort/balcony/beverage time.  Admittedly not applicable for some resorts with no/limited views/balconies.


----------



## Jess.stw

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m not really a Springs person either.  For us, it was pool and resort/balcony/beverage time.  Admittedly not applicable for some resorts with no/limited views/balconies.



feature pool at our resort is closed and spending from 6pm on on the balcony for us is too long, Maybe for one night, but not every night...but I’m Really glad you enjoyed it! We tend to Be active and stay out till 10 or even later on those hot Florida nights to capture the cool evenings... but so little is open even at the resorts Now.

sigh... might be the deal breaker.


----------



## brockash

Jess.stw said:


> feature pool at our resort is closed and spending from 6pm on on the balcony for us is too long, Maybe for one night, but not every night...but I’m Really glad you enjoyed it! We tend to Be active and stay out till 10 or even later on those hot Florida nights to capture the cool evenings... but so little is open even at the resorts Now.
> 
> sigh... might be the deal breaker.


What resort are you staying at?


----------



## Jess.stw

brockash said:


> What resort are you staying at?



split stay... longest at yacht club but a few days at kidani and copper creek too.


----------



## brockash

Jess.stw said:


> split stay... longest at yacht club but a few days at kidani and copper creek too.


Oh, I forgot about Storm-a-long bay...that's definitely a bummer.  I'm not sure what we'll do every night of our upcoming trip...it'll definitely be different.


----------



## Disneyforus

Jess.stw said:


> feature pool at our resort is closed and spending from 6pm on on the balcony for us is too long, Maybe for one night, but not every night...but I’m Really glad you enjoyed it! We tend to Be active and stay out till 10 or even later on those hot Florida nights to capture the cool evenings... but so little is open even at the resorts Now.
> 
> sigh... might be the deal breaker.


I wonder if you could visit the campground, see the new horse stable, check out all the Halloween decorated sites etc...I think if you are a resort guest someplace you are able to hop to other resorts. 
I'm not sure about how you would use Disney transportation though. If parks close so early then buses may not be running.


----------



## Jess.stw

Disneyforus said:


> I wonder if you could visit the campground, see the new horse stable, check out all the Halloween decorated sites etc...I think if you are a resort guest someplace you are able to hop to other resorts.
> I'm not sure about how you would use Disney transportation though. If parks close so early then buses may not be running.



im in mid September so no Halloween get... and we have horses next door at home... we live in the remote country so that’s not a vacation to me LOL!  I want fancy and night life!   Sorry I’m whiney


----------



## mouselovenfamily

We will not have kids with us this trip and are still planning to go. When park hours were cut we adjusted our park dining reservations to the latest we could make them. By the time we eat, transfer back to the resort we will still have time to go to the pool, explore our resort, have some drinks and get to bed at a decent hour.

I have pushed, pushed , pushed for years to be up at the crack of dawn to make it to RD and stay till close to so my kiddos could have the time of there life, even on 2am park closing days.

This will be a slower trip. But we are looking forward to it. We were locked down in March and are ready to be out!!!! Disney is a business and will only recover as more people start to return. Is it the right choice for everyone, not at all. Hoping everyone travels when it is best for them and hoping all business can recover ASAP.


----------



## Jess.stw

mouselovenfamily said:


> We will not have kids with us this trip and are still planning to go. When park hours were cut we adjusted our park dining reservations to the latest we could make them. By the time we eat, transfer back to the resort we will still have time to go to the pool, explore our resort, have some drinks and get to bed at a decent hour.
> 
> I have pushed, pushed , pushed for years to be up at the crack of dawn to make it to RD and stay till close to so my kiddos could have the time of there life, even on 2am park closing days.
> 
> This will be a slower trip. But we are looking forward to it. We were locked down in March and are ready to be out!!!! Disney is a business and will only recover as more people start to return. Is it the right choice for everyone, not at all. Hoping everyone travels when it is best for them and hoping all business can recover ASAP.



I wanted to do the same with our restaurant reservations but they are all full now (early-mid Sept) except for about 4pm! Set some alerts... we shall see.

we haven’t been in over 20 years... was looking forward to being back


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Jess.stw said:


> I wanted to do the same with our restaurant reservations but they are all full now (early-mid Sept) except for about 4pm! Set some alerts... we shall see.
> 
> we haven’t been in over 20 years... was looking forward to being back



Good luck! As many people who say they are canceling you may snag a latter opening. We will be there mis Sept also, really, really for a change of pace.


----------



## yulilin3

Disneyforus said:


> I wonder if you could visit the campground, see the new horse stable, check out all the Halloween decorated sites etc...I think if you are a resort guest someplace you are able to hop to other resorts.
> I'm not sure about how you would use Disney transportation though. If parks close so early then buses may not be running.


You can,  all you do is take the bus from Disney springs


----------



## crazymomof4

mouselovenfamily said:


> I have pushed, pushed , pushed for years to be up at the crack of dawn to make it to RD and stay till close to so my kiddos could have the time of there life, even on 2am park closing days.


THIS!  So much!  We started going before the kids came. Took our first one at 7mo and have gone numerous times over births of 4 kids and 3 decades. Always rope drop til close people. Always regretted NOT spending more time at our resort. Always said '"This trip we will" and we always stayed in the parks til close, came back to our room late, showered, dropped into bed and started all over the next day.  When we found out the hours were further reduced, even my DD19 said, "I'm kind of glad. We always feel the need to make the most out of the park days and stay the whole day. Now we are being forced to slow down and enjoy the trip in other, different ways." .... And I thought she'd be disappointed! Haha. I'm actually excited about this. It's like fate is saying, "Here's your chance to have the trip you always said you wanted but never followed through on! Slow down, relax, think outside the box of parks, parks, parks.".         
ETA: NOT beng preachy here!  This is our perspective however, I totally understand that this doesn't apply to others whose situation is different.  I understand the disappointment this is for many!


----------



## only hope

Stupid question here, but how do you modify the number of guests on a dining reservation? Or is that not an option anymore? I know I've done it in the past! I have a reservation for 6 at Sci fi when I only need it to be 2. Since it's once party per car we aren't taking up additional spots by having 6 reserved but I still like for things to be correct! When I go to modify down to 2, it searches for a new time for a party of two and doesn't find one. Which again doesn't make sense since it's one party per car, whether 1 person or 6 people...but Disney's tech probably can't handle booking reservations like that, hence my current dilemma.


----------



## Snowysmom

We are scheduled to go in November and will go as long as Disney is open and things aren't too crazy.  I am looking forward to a slower pace, not having to run around to get to fast pass times.  We can sleep in a bit and in the evening I can have a glass of wine and read a book as I look out the hotel room window.  It will be a relaxing vacation for once and may actually feel rested when I get home.  It is only DH and I so we can go at our pace.  I wish the hours were a bit longer but I need my Disney fix so will make the best of it.


----------



## Sarahslay

Snowysmom said:


> We are scheduled to go in November and will go as long as Disney is open and things aren't too crazy.  I am looking forward to a slower pace, not having to run around to get to fast pass times.  We can sleep in a bit and in the evening I can have a glass of wine and read a book as I look out the hotel room window.  It will be a relaxing vacation for once and may actually feel rested when I get home.  It is only DH and I so we can go at our pace.  I wish the hours were a bit longer but I need my Disney fix so will make the best of it.


My DH and I are going without the kids in November as well (Thanksgiving week), as a rescheduled anniversary trip since it wasn't going to be fully open during the original trip. It already looks nothing like our original trip that we had booked, nothing about it is the same, including the pace we will now set because of the hours. I go about 6 or so times a year, but DH hasn't been since December 2017 and I think at first felt very sad that he wouldn't get that original park open to close experience without kids whining they were tired by mid afternoon. However, I think he's come around and realized this could be a new kind of awesome, and we may not feel like we need a vacation from our vacation at the end of the week. It is what it is, we will make the most of it, and maybe won't feel like we're dying by the middle of the week this time lol


----------



## MinnieMSue

only hope said:


> Stupid question here, but how do you modify the number of guests on a dining reservation? Or is that not an option anymore? I know I've done it in the past! I have a reservation for 6 at Sci fi when I only need it to be 2. Since it's once party per car we aren't taking up additional spots by having 6 reserved but I still like for things to be correct! When I go to modify down to 2, it searches for a new time for a party of two and doesn't find one. Which again doesn't make sense since it's one party per car, whether 1 person or 6 people...but Disney's tech probably can't handle booking reservations like that, hence my current dilemma.



i have the same problem. I know people could do it but I am unable too. One thing I saw is that some people actually put in names for all 6 or whatever guests and then could just eliminate the ones that aren’t going. We don’t have any extra people in MDE so we have 2un-named guests on our reservation that the only option is to add names for - not delete. Idk if that is the difference or not. I just decided to let it go. I have a touring plans restaurant search looking for a 2person reservation but for the first time ever using it - I have not gotten so much as a peep from it. Always before I got a text that they found something within hours to days. I honestly don’t think they have any 2 person availability ever there


----------



## only hope

MinnieMSue said:


> i have the same problem. I know people could do it but I am unable too. One thing I saw is that some people actually put in names for all 6 or whatever guests and then could just eliminate the ones that aren’t going. We don’t have any extra people in MDE so we have 2un-named guests on our reservation that the only option is to add names for - not delete. Idk if that is the difference or not. I just decided to let it go. I have a touring plans restaurant search looking for a 2person reservation but for the first time ever using it - I have not gotten so much as a peep from it. Always before I got a text that they found something within hours to days. I honestly don’t think they have any 2 person availability ever there



I’ve got tp set up too, haven’t heard anything.  Oh well, I’ll just leave it. I only have the two of us in mde. There shouldn’t be a diff between 1-6 people anyways with the current set up.


----------



## MinnieMSue

only hope said:


> I’ve got tp set up too, haven’t heard anything.  Oh well, I’ll just leave it. I only have the two of us in mde. There shouldn’t be a diff between 1-6 people anyways with the current set up.



sounds like this is fairly common practice now (at least by the disboards people)


----------



## Figvention

Jess.stw said:


> im in mid September so no Halloween get... and we have horses next door at home... we live in the remote country so that’s not a vacation to me LOL!  I want fancy and night life!   Sorry I’m whiney



Agreed! I’m not sure how much money some of make (God bless you if you do well) but Disney is not a cheap date. My wife and I can cruise the Greek Isles for 5 days for the cost of a Disney trip... You can hop through Northern Italy Wine country for 10 days for the cost of a Disney trip. We know this to be true because we have done both for the same price as a 6 or 7 night Disney trip.

Yes, COVID skews all of these equations but if the entrainment and world class experiences doesn’t come back after all of this then Mickey Waffles and fast passes are not worth it. There is a big blue world outside of The World.


----------



## polynor

crazymomof4 said:


> THIS!  So much!  We started going before the kids came. Took our first one at 7mo and have gone numerous times over births of 4 kids and 3 decades. Always rope drop til close people. Always regretted NOT spending more time at our resort. Always said '"This trip we will" and we always stayed in the parks til close, came back to our room late, showered, dropped into bed and started all over the next day.  When we found out the hours were further reduced, even my DD19 said, "I'm kind of glad. We always feel the need to make the most out of the park days and stay the whole day. Now we are being forced to slow down and enjoy the trip in other, different ways." .... And I thought she'd be disappointed! Haha. I'm actually excited about this. It's like fate is saying, "Here's your chance to have the trip you always said you wanted but never followed through on! Slow down, relax, think outside the box of parks, parks, parks.".
> ETA: NOT beng preachy here!  This is our perspective however, I totally understand that this doesn't apply to others whose situation is different.  I understand the disappointment this is for many!


Yup!  knowing the lines weren‘t going to building to 60+ minute wait, we purposefully didn’t make rope drop.  Took our time eating a real breakfast (not just scarfing down cold cereal), even swam one morning our Epcot day.  we’ve never done pool time in the morning.   it really was one of our more relaxing Disney trips.


----------



## Jess.stw

I am totally good with the slower pace... but for us slower pace is people watching in the parks, a leisurely dinner... walking around the parks looking at details and chatting with cast members... and I am honestly sure what to do after 7pm.


----------



## crazymomof4

polynor said:


> Yup!  knowing the lines weren‘t going to building to 60+ minute wait, we purposefully didn’t make rope drop.  Took our time eating a real breakfast (not just scarfing down cold cereal), even swam one morning our Epcot day.  we’ve never done pool time in the morning.   it really was one of our more relaxing Disney trips.


Sounds lovely!  We are at BWV for the first 2/3 of the trip so especially for our Epcot days I would like to do what you describe.  Two out of the 3 adult kids coming with me in Sept are all for it.  The 3rd one said "Wake me up half hour before we leave for Epcot"  LOL he is my sleeper! Always has been. Was the best baby!
Oh I can't wait!  This trip will be different for sure, but I'm hoping a lot of the *different* is a GOOD kind of different!


----------



## crazymomof4

Jess.stw said:


> I am totally good with the slower pace... but for us slower pace is people watching in the parks, a leisurely dinner... walking around the parks looking at details and chatting with cast members... and I am honestly sure what to do after 7pm.



If there isn't already a thread about "Things to do after the parks close", maybe it would be fun for one of us to start one and see what ideas people come up with?  Disboards is always a great resource for good ideas!


----------



## yulilin3

*,*


crazymomof4 said:


> If there isn't already a thread about "Things to do after the parks close", maybe it would be fun for one of us to start one and see what ideas people come up with?  Disboards is always a great resource for good ideas!


https://www.disboards.com/threads/things-to-do-after-the-park-closes-for-the-day.3805616/


----------



## Robertfam08

Jess.stw said:


> yes... I’m not a Disney Springs fan... what do you do after you leave?  So bummed



I'm hoping we might be able to catch a movie by early September. I just saw they are releasing Mulan on Disney+ AND in theaters on September 4. Seems weird to me if we wouldn't be able to see their own movie while we're there, haha.


----------



## Melodious

polynor said:


> Yup!  knowing the lines weren‘t going to building to 60+ minute wait, we purposefully didn’t make rope drop.  Took our time eating a real breakfast (not just scarfing down cold cereal), even swam one morning our Epcot day.  we’ve never done pool time in the morning.   it really was one of our more relaxing Disney trips.



This is what we want too.  Reviews from this past weekend though make it seem as if the slow time is over.  So I am watching carefully before our september trip.  Hopefully, hours have been reduced because it will slow back down


----------



## Jess.stw

Robertfam08 said:


> I'm hoping we might be able to catch a movie by early September. I just saw they are releasing Mulan on Disney+ AND in theaters on September 4. Seems weird to me if we wouldn't be able to see their own movie while we're there, haha.



I'm not sure I am ready to see a movie in COVID times even if they are open.... but not a bad idea if they are open


----------



## thursdaystgiles

I'd love any advice or reassurance right now. We planned our October 20-27th trip early this year before Covid, planning on doing Mickey's Halloween. We paid for a 7 day park hopper through our ITR office at the base where my wife works, but which has been closed since March, so I can't even communicate with them about refunds or extensions. We also got our resort reservations through a DVC company, which offers no refunds. I had planned out all our restaurants so I could reserve them, and it is one of the kiddo's birthday on October 21st (we have an 8yo and the other will turn 9 during the trip). Now many of the restaurants the kiddos picked, like Cinderella, Ohana, Luau, Crystal Palace, etc, are closed. No fireworks which is what our 8 year old was most looking forward to, and these seriously reduced hours.
Add to this my general anxiety over covid and not feeling safe traveling, let alone to Florida...
But we can't get a refund on our DVC, probably can't get a refund on our Disney tickets (or Universal, for that matter), and we got our flight with miles, which I haven't even looked into refunding...
Someone, please help me figure out what I should do. My wife is basically like "well, we have to go because it's nonrefundable" and I'm like it's so expensive and it's stupid to go when we aren't even getting a fraction of the experience we paid for.


----------



## lanejudy

thursdaystgiles said:


> But we can't get a refund on our DVC, probably can't get a refund on our Disney tickets (or Universal, for that matter), and we got our flight with miles, which I haven't even looked into refunding...


Check your tickets - WDW tickets should have automatically extended to 9/26/2021.  If you don’t use the tickets by then, you can still apply a full credit towards future tickets.

DVC rentals have proven to be a challenge. Check with the rental agency to see if you have any options.  Did you by chance have vacation protection or insurance?

Flights - you’ll need to deal with the airline but you may be able to change the flights or carry a credit/partial credit if you cancel.

Good luck!


----------



## thursdaystgiles

lanejudy said:


> Check your tickets - WDW tickets should have automatically extended to 9/26/2021.  If you don’t use the tickets by then, you can still apply a full credit towards future tickets.
> 
> DVC rentals have proven to be a challenge. Check with the rental agency to see if you have any options.  Did you by chance have vacation protection or insurance?
> 
> Flights - you’ll need to deal with the airline but you may be able to change the flights or carry a credit/partial credit if you cancel.
> 
> Good luck!



I'm not entirely sure about the tickets because we bought them through the military instead of through Disney and since the ITR office is closed, I can't communicate with anyone, however, I do have a decent hope that once it does reopen they will be able to extend those for us. I thought I heard something about the value of military tickets never expiring, you just have to pay the difference, but I'm having trouble finding that info again, so maybe I'm misremembering.

The DVC we spoke to a couple of times and basically told us so far, no luck unless we had been booked for those initial dates back in April/May, I think. Our only chance of seeing a refund there would be if Disney closed down again during the time we were supposed to travel. It is a $1400 loss, but I'm starting to think it might be worth it. I guess that's what I'm trying to decide. Is losing that worth it, with all that's going on as far as health concerns + the scaled back experience at the park.


----------



## Obliviate

thursdaystgiles said:


> Someone, please help me figure out what I should do. My wife is basically like "well, we have to go because it's nonrefundable" and I'm like it's so expensive and it's stupid to go when we aren't even getting a fraction of the experience we paid for.



In economic theory we call that a sunk cost. I know it might sound counter-intuitive, but If you really can't get your money back, you should make a decision assuming that the money is lost whether you go or not. If you know that don't want to go and end up going, you're not only not going to get your money back, but you are going to spend even more money there, plus it sounds like you may be miserable the whole time. An expenditure that can't be recovered should never be considered when making a decision.


----------



## lanejudy

thursdaystgiles said:


> I'm not entirely sure about the tickets because we bought them through the military instead of through Disney and since the ITR office is closed, I can't communicate with anyone, however, I do have a decent hope that once it does reopen they will be able to extend those for us. I thought I heard something about the value of military tickets never expiring, you just have to pay the difference, but I'm having trouble finding that info again, so maybe I'm misremembering.


Are your tickets linked to your MDE account?  They should have automatically extended, no need to involve ITR.  And yes  if never used before they expire, they can be used towards new tickets and pay the difference.


----------



## thursdaystgiles

Obliviate said:


> In economic theory we call that a sunk cost. I know it might sound counter-intuitive, but If you really can't get your money back, you should make a decision assuming that the money is lost whether you go or not. If you know that don't want to go and end up going, you're not only not going to get your money back, but you are going to spend even more money there, plus it sounds like you may be miserable the whole time. An expenditure that can't be recovered should never be considered when making a decision.



That's how I'm thinking about it, particularly with the "we're going to spend even more money once we get there" aspect, except it's going to be on stuff that wasn't our first or even second choice. And since we've already bought the tickets, I'd rather save them for when we can get something closer to what we expected. My wife is definitely having a harder time with that aspect.


----------



## brockash

thursdaystgiles said:


> I'm not entirely sure about the tickets because we bought them through the military instead of through Disney and since the ITR office is closed, I can't communicate with anyone, however, I do have a decent hope that once it does reopen they will be able to extend those for us. I thought I heard something about the value of military tickets never expiring, you just have to pay the difference, but I'm having trouble finding that info again, so maybe I'm misremembering.
> 
> The DVC we spoke to a couple of times and basically told us so far, no luck unless we had been booked for those initial dates back in April/May, I think. Our only chance of seeing a refund there would be if Disney closed down again during the time we were supposed to travel. It is a $1400 loss, but I'm starting to think it might be worth it. I guess that's what I'm trying to decide. Is losing that worth it, with all that's going on as far as health concerns + the scaled back experience at the park.


Are they salute tix?  If so, they did finally extend those through next September as well.  We have some.


----------



## brockash

thursdaystgiles said:


> That's how I'm thinking about it, particularly with the "we're going to spend even more money once we get there" aspect, except it's going to be on stuff that wasn't our first or even second choice. And since we've already bought the tickets, I'd rather save them for when we can get something closer to what we expected. My wife is definitely having a harder time with that aspect.


If you definitely can't get your money back; then it sounds like your wife still wants to go, so that'd be a no brainer to me.  At this point you're dealing with disappointment either way...either from a complete canceled trip or a very different trip than what you had planned...but if your wife still wants to make the most of it, and yoy can't get the money back anyways; I'd definitely be in board to at the very least her going with anyone else willing etc.


----------



## thursdaystgiles

brockash said:


> Are they salute tix?  If so, they did finally extend those through next September as well.  We have some.


No, they're for DOD employees. My wife works on the base, but is a civilian employee. So it's discounted, but not as much as the salute tickets.



lanejudy said:


> Are your tickets linked to your MDE account? They should have automatically extended, no need to involve ITR. And yes if never used before they expire, they can be used towards new tickets and pay the difference.



Yes, they are linked, but they're also linked to our hotel reservation through MDE, so I don't know how to set about untangling that, and I don't know where to look to see the dates that they're good. But I trust that you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Best Aunt

thursdaystgiles said:


> No, they're for DOD employees. My wife works on the base, but is a civilian employee. So it's discounted, but not as much as the salute tickets.
> 
> Yes, they are linked, but they're also linked to our hotel reservation through MDE, so I don't know how to set about untangling that, and I don't know where to look to see the dates that they're good. But I trust that you know what you're talking about.


I don't know anything about your specific type of ticket.  But in general, if you go into the MDE app on your phone, click on the menu button on the bottom right, then click on Tickets and Passes, you should see each ticket listed along with its expiration date.  

I don't know which company you used to rent your DVC reservation.  If it was David's, there is a huge thread on the DVC Mouscellaneous Board about what that company has been doing for renters and for owners. 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/davids-dvc-rental-reimbursement-or-rescheduling.3796922/


----------



## yulilin3

@thursdaystgiles maybe an obvious question, 
Have you actually contacted Disney and tried to sort this out?
There's nothing anyone here can do for you, reach out to Disney and see what they say


----------



## lanejudy

thursdaystgiles said:


> Yes, they are linked, but they're also linked to our hotel reservation through MDE, so I don't know how to set about untangling that, and I don't know where to look to see the dates that they're good. But I trust that you know what you're talking about.


Your tickets and your resort reservation are both linked to your MDE profile.  They are not necessarily tied to each other.  One can be changed or canceled without impacting the other.

It sounds like your tickets are the discounted MYW tickets available for Military/DoD.  They should show in MDE with an extension of the expiration date out to 9/26/2021.  If not used before then, the value will carry forward to be applied towards new tickets at a later date.

I think you are largely looking at the question of whether to take the hit on the DVC rental by cancelling the trip, or decide to make the best of it with adjusted expectations.  Folks who have gone this summer seems to have reported good experiences, albeit "different" than a normal WDW trip.  If this is a one-and-done for your family, I would lean towards cancelling and plan again in the future.  If you go yearly or more often, maybe your family can adjust some expectations and still have a good time.  It's really just a personal choice, no right or wrong answer.


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> @thursdaystgiles maybe an obvious question,
> Have you actually contacted Disney and tried to sort this out?
> There's nothing anyone here can do for you, reach out to Disney and see what they say


Unfortunately; there's probably nothing at all Disney will be able to do for them or tell them.  They're booked through DVC rental and have military tickets.  The military tickets should have the extended expiration date through next Sept.; but the DVC will be up to that renter and their agreement, which seems like they're most likely out of luck.


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> Unfortunately; there's probably nothing at all Disney will be able to do for them or tell them.  They're booked through DVC rental and have military tickets.  The military tickets should have the extended expiration date through next Sept.; but the DVC will be up to that renter and their agreement, which seems like they're most likely out of luck.


You never know for sure until you contact them though


----------



## crazymomof4

thursdaystgiles said:


> I'd love any advice or reassurance right now. We planned our October 20-27th trip early this year before Covid, planning on doing Mickey's Halloween. We paid for a 7 day park hopper through our ITR office at the base where my wife works, but which has been closed since March, so I can't even communicate with them about refunds or extensions. We also got our resort reservations through a DVC company, which offers no refunds. I had planned out all our restaurants so I could reserve them, and it is one of the kiddo's birthday on October 21st (we have an 8yo and the other will turn 9 during the trip). Now many of the restaurants the kiddos picked, like Cinderella, Ohana, Luau, Crystal Palace, etc, are closed. No fireworks which is what our 8 year old was most looking forward to, and these seriously reduced hours.
> Add to this my general anxiety over covid and not feeling safe traveling, let alone to Florida...
> But we can't get a refund on our DVC, probably can't get a refund on our Disney tickets (or Universal, for that matter), and we got our flight with miles, which I haven't even looked into refunding...
> Someone, please help me figure out what I should do. My wife is basically like "well, we have to go because it's nonrefundable" and I'm like it's so expensive and it's stupid to go when we aren't even getting a fraction of the experience we paid for.


I have sympathy! We are in the same boat in many ways.  DVC rental back in early Feb.- Not refundable or changeable.  But,  I'm traveling with my 20-something kids (not little ones). 
We aren't allowed to get into anything science related here, so I can't cite any specific information, but I have been an RN for 35 yrs and from the start have been reading extensively and keeping up continuously about the details of this virus. Additionally, since reopening I've been watching vlogs and reading trip reports and listening to podcasts about what safety measures are in place and how they are being enforced.
If it helps any..... Based on all of this, we are set to go on our 8 park day trip in mid-Sept. I feel that we will be able to feel safe in most environments and we will skip ones where we don't feel safe ( for ex: not doing DS this trip) and take our leave if a situation arises where we don't feel safe (standing near someone who takes their mask down for an extended period)
I'm actually more worried about the airports and flights, than the parks. We have plans to wear MORE PPE in those places than in the parks/resorts.
This thread might be a good read for you: https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...ersal-and-disney.3808477/page-2#post-62213998
Best wishes, on whatever you decide!


----------



## Akck

crazymomof4 said:


> I'm actually more worried about the airports and flights, than the parks. We have plans to wear MORE PPE in those places than in the parks/resorts.
> This thread might be a good read for you: https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-physician’s-thoughts-after-spending-16-nights-at-universal-and-disney.3808477/page-2#post-62213998
> Best wishes, on whatever you decide!



As someone who has recently flown, we felt safe on the planes and at the airports. Especially now with the new no exceptions rule on masks. Of course, we had safe practices such as waiting at a relatively empty gate area until after boarding started. It was easy with less travelers currently flying, making airports sparsely populated (compared to overcrowded in the past), and empty middle seats (if you fly an airline still doing it). We had the option to be tested once back home and the results were negative, bolstering that following safe practices can work.


----------



## crazymomof4

Akck said:


> As someone who has recently flown, we felt safe on the planes and at the airports. Especially now with the new no exceptions rule on masks. Of course, we had safe practices such as waiting at a relatively empty gate area until after boarding started. It was easy with less travelers currently flying, making airports sparsely populated (compared to overcrowded in the past), and empty middle seats (if you fly an airline still doing it). We had the option to be tested once back home and the results were negative, bolstering that following safe practices can work.


Great to hear!  Thx.  I've been reading varied reports about airports.  Some great. Some terrible (as far as mask protocol)
Flying PHL to MCO (of course)
Southwest down
American return


----------



## JustinS30

Hey all, maybe a bit of an oddball question...I have an upcoming trip planned, and one obstacle I have  from my employer is needing to receive a Covid test within 72-hours of returning to my home state.
Is there anywhere conveniently close to WDW that is providing Covid testing that anyone may be using?


----------



## StormyCA

JustinS30 said:


> Hey all, maybe a bit of an oddball question...I have an upcoming trip planned, and one obstacle I have  from my employer is needing to receive a Covid test within 72-hours of returning to my home state.
> Is there anywhere conveniently close to WDW that is providing Covid testing that anyone may be using?



You may want to check to see if Orlando and/or Orange County test sites are available to non-residents.  I know where I live (not FLA) you have to be able to prove you live 'in the area'.


----------



## thursdaystgiles

Hey, just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the advice they gave me. I'll admit I'd been putting a lot of this decision making off because of my general anxiety and not liking to have to call/speak to people. However, I took a chance and emailed the ITR office anyway, even though they're closed, and I emailed dvcreservations for the third time, and contacted Capital One about my flight. ITR woman is checking her email from home, thank goodness! She told me my disney tickets will never expire, they are working to get me a refund on my Universal ones, but at worst I'll just have to pay the difference at the park, even if they expire. Capital One is issue vouchers for the cost of our flight towards a different one in the future. Dvcreservations said they will relist my room, but at 65%. So I won't get the full amount back, but if it gets booked, I'll only be out 350-400 instead of 1400, and honestly, we almost bought trip insurance, which would have cost that much anyway, so I'm okay with losing that to have a much better trip experience next October. And the kids are in agreement that even though they're sad not to go now, they'd rather go when they can do fireworks/restaurants they wanted/character meet and greets, and the Halloween party.
So thanks for giving me the kick in the pants to try harder


----------



## dachsie

thursdaystgiles said:


> I'm not entirely sure about the tickets because we bought them through the military instead of through Disney and since the ITR office is closed, I can't communicate with anyone, however, I do have a decent hope that once it does reopen they will be able to extend those for us. I thought I heard something about the value of military tickets never expiring, you just have to pay the difference, but I'm having trouble finding that info again, so maybe I'm misremembering.
> 
> The DVC we spoke to a couple of times and basically told us so far, no luck unless we had been booked for those initial dates back in April/May, I think. Our only chance of seeing a refund there would be if Disney closed down again during the time we were supposed to travel. It is a $1400 loss, but I'm starting to think it might be worth it. I guess that's what I'm trying to decide. Is losing that worth it, with all that's going on as far as health concerns + the scaled back experience at the park.


I would go.  You have everything set.  You can still have a great time at the parks.  You will have time to explore your resort.  It will be a more relaxed vacation.  The numbers are going down because of the mask mandates.  You will be fine if you wear your mask and wash your hands.


----------



## ThornXBL

Looks like on August 5th, my credit card was refunded for the cost of my September 5th tix to Cirque du Soleil: Drawn to Life.


----------



## crazymomof4

thursdaystgiles said:


> Hey, just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the advice they gave me. , I'll only be out 350-400 instead of 1400, and honestly, we almost bought trip insurance, which would have cost that much anyway, so I'm okay with losing that


Yup!  Trip insurance costs skyrocketed right after we booked our DVC rental.  Very quickly Covid 19 became a "known threat".  I didn't get it either bc of the initial cost + the fact that they didn't pay back 100% anyway and there was a ton of "fine print" that seemed to me like they'd find a way to decline my claim anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

Happy 1 month anniversary of  mk and ak reopening


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Happy 1 month anniversary of  mk and ak reopening



Random thought I just had, do you know if there were any plans for the 1 year anniversary of GE if Covid never existed


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Random thought I just had, do you know if there were any plans for the 1 year anniversary of GE if Covid never existed


Im sure at least a button and merch


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

crazymomof4 said:


> ... and there was a ton of "fine print" that seemed to me like they'd find a way to decline my claim anyway.


That's always been my perception of most travel insurance.


----------



## yulilin3

Sorry,  not the place to discuss youtubers,  it's a slippery slope into territory we don't cover in this forum. 
Please head to the  community board for that


----------



## andy_dangg

Hi everyone!

I'll be in WDW in about a week and a half. My bf and I are celebrating our one year anniversary on the trip and we are visiting Magic Kingdom that day. We originally planned to go to California Grill for dinner, but we're not very comfortable with indoor dining, so we don't want to spend all that money to be in a stressful situation. We're also college students so any money saved is valuable.

Anyways, I was thinking a nice, romantic way to spend the evening would be just to stroll around MK after closing. I know before COVID times, you could typically stay in the park up to 90 minutes after closing, and they had the Kiss Goodnight thing on the castle. Has anyone been in the parks recently after close? I just think it would be lovely to stroll around the park and the hub with a snack before heading back to the resort. 

I was in Epcot maybe 10 minutes after close, and when we were heading towards the International Gateway there were CMs asking where we were headed. I'm thinking they didn't want anyone entering World Showcase after close (unless they were staying at an Epcot or Skyliner resort). I didn't see any other cast members encouraging people to leave, though.

Thank you!


----------



## Mrsjvb

You will be pushed out at closing.  No lingering or going slow.


----------



## yulilin3

andy_dangg said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'll be in WDW in about a week and a half. My bf and I are celebrating our one year anniversary on the trip and we are visiting Magic Kingdom that day. We originally planned to go to California Grill for dinner, but we're not very comfortable with indoor dining, so we don't want to spend all that money to be in a stressful situation. We're also college students so any money saved is valuable.
> 
> Anyways, I was thinking a nice, romantic way to spend the evening would be just to stroll around MK after closing. I know before COVID times, you could typically stay in the park up to 90 minutes after closing, and they had the Kiss Goodnight thing on the castle. Has anyone been in the parks recently after close? I just think it would be lovely to stroll around the park and the hub with a snack before heading back to the resort.
> 
> I was in Epcot maybe 10 minutes after close, and when we were heading towards the International Gateway there were CMs asking where we were headed. I'm thinking they didn't want anyone entering World Showcase after close (unless they were staying at an Epcot or Skyliner resort). I didn't see any other cast members encouraging people to leave, though.
> 
> Thank you!


Disney transportation is scheduled only up to an hour after closing.  The main stores in the front of the parks close 30 min after closing,  they want you to leave within the hour


----------



## ParrotBill

Even in days when MK had the "Kiss Goodnight" they would sweep the park from back to front at published closing time and we'd be asked to head to Main Street multiple times when seated in front of the Castle waiting. We had to politely explain we were waiting for that and they would let us sit.


----------



## GBRforWDW

With all the talk of the At Close security sweep, has anyone had any issues with being kicked out even though you were standing in a line queue before closing time?  I know pre-covid, if you were in a ride line before closing time, you could continue to stay in line until you had your turn, was wondering if this is still the case.


----------



## cmp1976

yulilin3 said:


> Disney transportation is scheduled only up to an hour after closing.  The main stores in the front of the parks close 30 min after closing,  they want you to leave within the hour



If I had a 6:45 dining reservation with MK closing at 7 do you see any issue with getting transportation after that?


----------



## yulilin3

cmp1976 said:


> If I had a 6:45 dining reservation with MK closing at 7 do you see any issue with getting transportation after that?





cmp1976 said:


> If I had a 6:45 dining reservation with MK closing at 7 do you see any issue with getting transportation after that?


not sure, there have been reports of transportation being and not being available


----------



## Best Aunt

cmp1976 said:


> If I had a 6:45 dining reservation with MK closing at 7 do you see any issue with getting transportation after that?



As a backup plan, maybe you could walk to Contemporary and get uber/lyft/taxi from there?


----------



## yulilin3

Best Aunt said:


> As a backup plan, maybe you could walk to Contemporary and get uber/lyft/taxi from there?


Also from CR bus to DS and then bus to the resort


----------



## Best Aunt

yulilin3 said:


> Also from CR bus to DS and then bus to the resort


Free but exhausting


----------



## brockash

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...tbIby_FgEBRxHF7nUjc7rC_N0-BWewzbsRQAa7nnYEMNs

Thank goodness....any guesses as to how quickly we could see them back in performances?  This will definitely be a huge help to DHS.


----------



## Hendlaw

We have a trip planned in early Sept.  I am wondering what time, in the time of Covid, should one arrive at the parks.   Is it an hour early like before?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## yulilin3

Hendlaw said:


> We have a trip planned in early Sept.  I am wondering what time, in the time of Covid, should one arrive at the parks.   Is it an hour early like before?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Merged you to the existing thread. 
The parking lot opens 45 min before the park,  the park opens shortly after,  they don't want people waiting to get inside


----------



## yulilin3

DVC lounge at Epcot is reopening on the 16th


----------



## Geomom

yulilin3 said:


> DVC lounge at Epcot is reopening on the 16th


I believe it reopened with the parks...we went 1x during our 7/25-8/8 trip.  They have limited capacity.  A CM meets you at the top of the stairs and takes you to your assigned seating--leave chairs where they are, they're spaced for social distancing.  It is not a mask relief area, but you can remove while actively eating/drinking...staff members checked on this periodically.  No snacks offered right now.  They do offer the freestyle coke machine drinks, go to that area and tell a CM what you want and they'll give it to you.  No coffee offered right now.  When you leave, tell the CMs where you were seated and they'll clean it for the next group.  We spent 1/2 hr there charging phones and enjoying the a/c...5-5:30pm midweek, no issue getting in at that time, but most seats were filled.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

More resorts than parks, but just FYI:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...periences-at-walt-disney-world-resort-hotels/


----------



## drummerwife

brockash said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...tbIby_FgEBRxHF7nUjc7rC_N0-BWewzbsRQAa7nnYEMNs
> 
> Thank goodness....any guesses as to how quickly we could see them back in performances?  This will definitely be a huge help to DHS.


I was in HS yesterday and asked a guest relations CM this exact question. He said hopefully in about 45 days. They have to get everyone back and then need to start rehearsals again.


----------



## brockash

drummerwife said:


> I was in HS yesterday and asked a guest relations CM this exact question. He said hopefully in about 45 days. They have to get everyone back and then need to start rehearsals again.


Ugh...I was really hoping for more like a cpl weeks lol.


----------



## yulilin3

The performers have not been told anything yet,  if a deal was reached it hasn't been disclosed to the entertainment cast


----------



## DCLMP

Hendlaw said:


> We have a trip planned in early Sept.  I am wondering what time, in the time of Covid, should one arrive at the parks.   Is it an hour early like before?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Not necessarily. Keep an eye on the app. The ride times are sporadic. We got to soaring 45 minutes after opening and  it was 10 minutes when we got out it was 55 minutes. We ate lunch and went on living with the land it was back down to 20 minutes probably 2 hours after opening. Right now at 1830 it’s 25 minutes. This has been my experience with the headliners. Wait times are all over the place. I think what backs things up is the cleaning of the ride vehicles not so much the time of day.


----------



## drummerwife

yulilin3 said:


> The performers have not been told anything yet,  if a deal was reached it hasn't been disclosed to the entertainment cast


Hopefully they’ll get the call backs this week. The parks really need them. Without them it’s IMHO just an amusement park. I really hope the actors/performers know how much they’re missed by at least THIS guest!


----------



## Raven01

Disney visa character greets are showing in the MDX app.  Are they still going on?


----------



## yulilin3

Raven01 said:


> Disney visa character greets are showing in the MDX app.  Are they still going on?


Not to my knowledge


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Read the info in the app closely (underline added by me).  Can’t say I’ve ever looked before, but I’m ‘assuming’ that is not the normal description. 

Stop by for a photo opportunity at our private location reserved just for Cardmembers.

Each day, simply make your way to the Disney Visa Photo Spot at Epcot and get ready to pose for special photos. Your free photo downloads will be digitally enhanced with Disney Characters appearing right next to you.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Read the info in the app closely (underline added by me).  Can’t say I’ve ever looked before, but I’m ‘assuming’ that is not the normal description.
> 
> Stop by for a photo opportunity at our private location reserved just for Cardmembers.
> 
> Each day, simply make your way to the Disney Visa Photo Spot at Epcot and get ready to pose for special photos. Your free photo downloads will be digitally enhanced with Disney Characters appearing right next to you.


Good catch


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I don’t have a Disney Visa, but now I want to know what characters they “digitally enhance” to the photos!


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I don’t have a Disney Visa, but now I want to know what characters they “digitally enhance” to the photos!


Usually the meet is with 1 or 2 odd the fab 5, but im curious as well


----------



## drummerwife

The meet is only in Epcot correct? I have a Disney visa but I’ve already used my Epcot day.


----------



## yulilin3

drummerwife said:


> The meet is only in Epcot correct? I have a Disney visa but I’ve already used my Epcot day.


Yes the Visa meet at dhs shows unavailable and the other parks don't have one


----------



## dachsie

Hope someone can try this and report back.  That could be the only pic I get on my trip.  LOL


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> Hope someone can try this and report back.  That could be the only pic I get on my trip.  LOL


you can get pics with characters, they just have to be far away. I don't have the Visa card anymore so can't check it out on my own, sorry


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

When the reopening started, and we had renewed, we were allowed 7 days to make reservations which we did.  I misread the availability calendar a few weeks ago and cancelled my HS reservation to go to Epcot instead and was told I was over my amount of reservations.  When did it change to only 3 days and WHY?  The last I had heard, the were opening up more reservations for AP per day but it seems that if you walk up and buy a ticket, you can get in but if you have passes, no dice.  I don't understand how I am paying for an annual pass with park hopping, my rate has not gone down at all (it actually went up from last year) and I can't get as many days or availability in the park as someone purchasing a 4 day FL resident pass.  What gives?


----------



## Lsdolphin

drummerwife said:


> I was in HS yesterday and asked a guest relations CM this exact question. He said hopefully in about 45 days. They have to get everyone back and then need to start rehearsals again.



I was hoping it would be sooner...our trip is beg of Sept


----------



## DavidNYC

It was always 3 days but there were some glitches early that allowed people to make more than 3.  I think now it's a rolling 3 plus any onsite stays.

In order to open - they needed to limit AP reservations days otherwise they'd get APs taking up all availability - not showing up - and not having enough people in the park to make opening financially viable.  They've been opening more days but their money is coming from the hotel guests and they need to ensure availability for those spending money since they have a limited number of people.   Which is why I took the refund - completely understandable and financially reasonable steps but made the AP not worth it for me.


----------



## Dave006

FortWildernessLoopy said:


> When did it change to only 3 days and WHY? The last I had heard, the were opening up more reservations for AP per day...


It has been 3 days for Passholders since June 19th. However they made 2 additional improvements in that they added more AP availability in the Passholder bucket in the Disney Park Pass system. And they announced that you could make length of stay reservations for resort guests and also have the 3 day rolling AP Disney Park Pass reservations.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/
Do you have a resort reservation at WDW or or other select hotels with valid admission will be able to make reservations for their entire length of stay?

If yes then you should be able to make park pass reservations for you length of stay in addition to holding up to 3 days of theme park reservations at a time on a rolling basis. I say should because some AP holder have reported issues with this but Disney can fix it as needed. AP Blockout dates do apply, so you will not have park admission or be able to make reservations for those days.

If you are not staying on site then at this time you are only allowed to make reservations for 3 days at a time with an AP, once you use a day then you can add another day. Yes they have added more AP availability but it is still limited to 3 days at a time on a rolling basis. Once you use a theme park reservation, you can make another reservation for a future date after 9 PM on day of use.

Dave


----------



## yulilin3

FortWildernessLoopy said:


> When the reopening started, and we had renewed, we were allowed 7 days to make reservations which we did.  I misread the availability calendar a few weeks ago and cancelled my HS reservation to go to Epcot instead and was told I was over my amount of reservations.  When did it change to only 3 days and WHY?  The last I had heard, the were opening up more reservations for AP per day but it seems that if you walk up and buy a ticket, you can get in but if you have passes, no dice.  I don't understand how I am paying for an annual pass with park hopping, my rate has not gone down at all (it actually went up from last year) and I can't get as many days or availability in the park as someone purchasing a 4 day FL resident pass.  What gives?


merged you to the operational thread and I see you got your answer already


----------



## dachsie

I purchased park hoppers from UT that I will most likely have to downgrade.  For the PH refund, I understand Disney will give a gift card.  However, for some reason, my email account will not accept emails from the Disney gift card.  If I waited until I got there, could they still be refunded and put on a physical gift card?


----------



## WINTER

Have you been questioned at Disney regarding double layer or single layer mask?


----------



## yulilin3

WINTER said:


> Have you been questioned at Disney regarding double layer or single layer mask?


Merged you to the operational thread. 
No,  they only thing they look for is that it's a mask that covers mouth and nose and has ear loops, no holes.  Just today saw a guy trying to enter DS with one that had the vent,  he was not allowed in


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

dachsie said:


> I purchased park hoppers from UT that I will most likely have to downgrade.  For the PH refund, I understand Disney will give a gift card.  However, for some reason, my email account will not accept emails from the Disney gift card.  If I waited until I got there, could they still be refunded and put on a physical gift card?


I purchased park hoppers from a third party vendor and Disney gave me a cash refund on my credit card. No gift card needed. I just called ticket services.


----------



## crazymomof4

dachsie said:


> I purchased park hoppers from UT that I will most likely have to downgrade.  For the PH refund, I understand Disney will give a gift card.  However, for some reason, my email account will not accept emails from the Disney gift card.  If I waited until I got there, could they still be refunded and put on a physical gift card?


I spoke with UT last week.  He (one of the owners) told me to go to Guest Relations BEFORE we use the tix to enter a park for the first time.  (So Guest Relations outside of the parks)  He said they will issue refund in the form of gift card.


----------



## yulilin3

crazymomof4 said:


> I spoke with UT last week.  He (one of the owners) told me to go to Guest Relations BEFORE we use the tix to enter a park for the first time.  (So Guest Relations outside of the parks)  He said they will issue refund in the form of gift card.


The ticket window,  well space,  at Disney springs also reopened,  right across from guest relations


----------



## footballmouse

So I've been checking the ticket availability calendar probably once a week since we have a trip planned for November, just haven't bought tickets yet. For Sept - Nov, the days are all green but I see Facebook posts that people screenshot the calendar and most days are yellow. I hope I'm looking at the correct calendar.


----------



## yulilin3

footballmouse said:


> So I've been checking the ticket availability calendar probably once a week since we have a trip planned for November, just haven't bought tickets yet. For Sept - Nov, the days are all green but I see Facebook posts that people screenshot the calendar and most days are yellow. I hope I'm looking at the correct calendar.


you pick your type of ticket, AP pool is mostly yellow right now, but if you're buying just tickets OR are staying on site it's another pool
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


----------



## CAPSLOCK

yulilin3 said:


> AP pool is mostly yellow right now, but if you're buying just tickets OR are staying on site it's another pool


Are AP holders allowed the Resort Guest reservation pool if staying on site? Great for them! I knew they could get extra days reserved with on site stays but didn't realize it opened up the Resort Guest pool too (but it makes sense now that you said it).


----------



## yulilin3

CAPSLOCK said:


> Are AP holders allowed the Resort Guest reservation pool if staying on site? Great for them! I knew they could get extra days reserved with on site stays but didn't realize it opened up the Resort Guest pool too (but it makes sense now that you said it).


As an AP you're allowed 3 park reservation AND whatever number of days you're staying on site


----------



## CAPSLOCK

The number of days I was aware of, I just had kinda thought it was all from the AP reservations pool (aka the most fully booked reservations pool).


----------



## yulilin3

CAPSLOCK said:


> The number of days I was aware of, I just had kinda thought it was all from the AP reservations pool (aka the most fully booked reservations pool).


If staying at a resort it comes from that pool


----------



## HollVoll

Good morning.  We are going back next week. 

I saw someone mention on Facebook that the stated opening time for DHS was 10am. However, when she was there the park opened around 9:30 and she rode several rides before 10am when she was able to get her ROR boarding group.

We are early risers and love to be at rope drop. If you have been back since the parks reopened, do you know if DHS is consistently opening earlier than stated and if the other parks are as well.

Thank you so much!


----------



## jimbostacks

I am sure this has been talked about over and over...  Christmas week currently planned....but if fireworks, shows, boats to and from Disney Springs, Hotel hopping not allowed.....  just not sure worth the $$$.  Wonder if the low attendance has them second guessing opening.   But if more things open (and I guess the risk) that could move more people to come.  I don't see ticket prices coming down, but just shorter lines for rides is only pro right now...at least for my family.  To me Disney is more than rides.


----------



## yulilin3

HollVoll said:


> Good morning.  We are going back next week.
> 
> I saw someone mention on Facebook that the stated opening time for DHS was 10am. However, when she was there the park opened around 9:30 and she rode several rides before 10am when she was able to get her ROR boarding group.
> 
> We are early risers and love to be at rope drop. If you have been back since the parks reopened, do you know if DHS is consistently opening earlier than stated and if the other parks are as well.
> 
> Thank you so much!


merged you to the existing thread
All the parks are opening about 45 minutes before official opening. As soon as the parking lots open the park does as well, they don't want people waiting before the tapstiles. As to rides being opened, they have done this but remember it is not guaranteed


----------



## yulilin3

jimbostacks said:


> I am sure this has been talked about over and over...  Christmas week currently planned....but if fireworks, shows, boats to and from Disney Springs, Hotel hopping not allowed.....  just not sure worth the $$$.  Wonder if the low attendance has them second guessing opening.   But if more things open (and I guess the risk) that could move more people to come.  I don't see ticket prices coming down, but just shorter lines for rides is only pro right now...at least for my family.  To me Disney is more than rides.


They won't close now unless something catastrophic happens.  It is a personal decision for everyone to come so you have to do what you and your family thinks is best


----------



## HollVoll

yulilin3 said:


> merged you to the existing thread
> All the parks are opening about 45 minutes before official opening. As soon as the parking lots open the park does as well, they don't want people waiting before the tapstiles. As to rides being opened, they have done this but remember it is not guaranteed



Thank you so much!


----------



## Best Aunt

jimbostacks said:


> I am sure this has been talked about over and over...  Christmas week currently planned....but if fireworks, shows, boats to and from Disney Springs, Hotel hopping not allowed.....  just not sure worth the $$$.  Wonder if the low attendance has them second guessing opening.   But if more things open (and I guess the risk) that could move more people to come.  I don't see ticket prices coming down, but just shorter lines for rides is only pro right now...at least for my family.  To me Disney is more than rides.



I am not there, but my understanding is that resort hopping is allowed if you use Disney transportation. 

However, some of the hotels have not re-opened yet and might not be open by Christmas. 

I don't know where you were thinking of staying and where you thinking of visiting, but only a few hotels had boats to and from Disney Springs pre-COVID anyway.

The shows involved union negotiation.  I haven't been following along on whether the actors have been called back to work yet.


----------



## yulilin3

Best Aunt said:


> I am not there, but my understanding is that resort hopping is allowed if you use Disney transportation.
> 
> However, some of the hotels have not re-opened yet and might not be open by Christmas.
> 
> I don't know where you were thinking of staying and where you thinking of visiting, but only a few hotels had boats to and from Disney Springs pre-COVID anyway.
> 
> The shows involved union negotiation.  I haven't been following along on whether the actors have been called back to work yet.


entertainment has not been called back yet


----------



## IluvMGM

yulilin3 said:


> entertainment has not been called back yet



I just read that Turtle Talk With Crush is supposed to be reopening by the end of August, leaves me hopeful for other shows.


----------



## PrincessV

Just to confirm: assuming park reservations are still available for the park in question, we can cancel a current park reservation ad re-book at another park _same day_, right, so long as we haven't entered a park yet?


----------



## pepperandchips

PrincessV said:


> Just to confirm: assuming park reservations are still available for the park in question, we can cancel a current park reservation ad re-book at another park _same day_, right, so long as we haven't entered a park yet?


Yes you can!


----------



## Best Aunt

IluvMGM said:


> I just read that Turtle Talk With Crush is supposed to be reopening by the end of August, leaves me hopeful for other shows.



I haven't gone to that in a few years, but isn't that room really small?  I wonder how many people they wlll allow in.


----------



## Rory607

Best Aunt said:


> I haven't gone to that in a few years, but isn't that room really small?  I wonder how many people they wlll allow in.


That’s what I’m wondering, too. It normally holds a good amount of people. The kids all squeeze together up front and adults are on the benches. I would think maybe family groups would have to sit socially distanced on the benches? But it would be harder for Crush to see and call on kids not right in front.


----------



## mrd7896

i'm not sure where to post this question but what is the new MDE update with restaurants and wait times?
i've tried to look at my app and can't see what others have mentioned (and i have checked to see if there is an update i'm waiting for and it looks like it already updated 2 days ago)


----------



## disneygirlsng

mrd7896 said:


> i'm not sure where to post this question but what is the new MDE update with restaurants and wait times?
> i've tried to look at my app and can't see what others have mentioned (and i have checked to see if there is an update i'm waiting for and it looks like it already updated 2 days ago)


ETA: Sorry, not sure how I replied to the wrong thread.


----------



## yulilin3

mrd7896 said:


> i'm not sure where to post this question but what is the new MDE update with restaurants and wait times?
> i've tried to look at my app and can't see what others have mentioned (and i have checked to see if there is an update i'm waiting for and it looks like it already updated 2 days ago)


The info comes when you're closer to the restaurant so you won't see waitlist info from home
Version 6.3 is the latest


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Dumb Covid.  

Yay Teppan Edo reopening 8/24.  

Boo anxiety eating indoors.  

Blah.


----------



## disneygirlsng

I've been wanting to give Teppan Edo a try. Not at all concerned about eating indoors, have done that quite a lot, I am somewhat worried about doing it solo. Would seem awkward, especially if I would be the only one at the table.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

disneygirlsng said:


> I've been wanting to give Teppan Edo a try. Not at all concerned about eating indoors, have done that quite a lot, I am somewhat worried about doing it solo. Would seem awkward, especially if I would be the only one at the table.



Not sure how they will seat of course (I’m guessing they would not do a solo seating), but sitting alone at a less than full table with space in between sounds awesome to me vs the usual seating.


----------



## Jothmas

disneygirlsng said:


> I've been wanting to give Teppan Edo a try. Not at all concerned about eating indoors, have done that quite a lot, I am somewhat worried about doing it solo. Would seem awkward, especially if I would be the only one at the table.


Seeing here that it was opening, I just made an ADR for one for my trip at end of September.


----------



## yulilin3

First week of November hours has been updated on the site. Same hours as September and October


----------



## dachsie

yulilin3 said:


> First week of November hours has been updated on the site. Same hours as September and October


Should we take this as a sign they definitely won't have the MVMCP?  I am really not expecting them to, but there is that hopeful part of me...


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> Should we take this as a sign they definitely won't have the MVMCP?  I am really not expecting them to, but there is that hopeful part of me...


well, the fact that they only released first week indicates to me that they are, once again, in that wait and see pattern. Like they did with June reservations that they would only cancel one week at a time.
Now, I personally don't expect MVMCP to be on this year. 
But never say never until they actually announce it's cancelled


----------



## Greta

Rory607 said:


> That’s what I’m wondering, too. It normally holds a good amount of people. The kids all squeeze together up front and adults are on the benches. I would think maybe family groups would have to sit socially distanced on the benches? But it would be harder for Crush to see and call on kids not right in front.


Maybe the kids will sit with their family groups and go up 1 at a time to as questions?


----------



## eargal

Please help if you have recent information.

Party of 4 includes me 47yo mom/auntie, 19 yo DS, 18 yo DNephew, 16 yo DD.  All Star Wars geeks.  All but DN18 are frequent theme park visitors (Universal Orlando and Disneyland) but have not been to WDW since 2010.

Staying at the Dolphin from Sept 7 to 12 after 2 days at Universal.  Have reservations for 7th Epcot, 8th DHS, 9th DHS, 10th Epcot, 11th AK and 12th MK with early departure.

General questions:
No fast passes right?
No EMH?
How early should we get to the gates for each park? We are typically “rope drop” people and do not mind waiting if it means we get in earlier.

Please help me understand how to get a boarding group for RotR and if there is any hope of more than one ride on it.

Tips for transportation to MK and AK? Should we Uber or bus?

General suggestions?  What am I forgetting?  Thank you so much to anyone willing to help.


----------



## yulilin3

eargal said:


> Please help if you have recent information.
> 
> Party of 4 includes me 47yo mom/auntie, 19 yo DS, 18 yo DNephew, 16 yo DD.  All Star Wars geeks.  All but DN18 are frequent theme park visitors (Universal Orlando and Disneyland) but have not been to WDW since 2010.
> 
> Staying at the Dolphin from Sept 7 to 12 after 2 days at Universal.  Have reservations for 7th Epcot, 8th DHS, 9th DHS, 10th Epcot, 11th AK and 12th MK with early departure.
> 
> General questions:
> No fast passes right?
> No EMH?
> How early should we get to the gates for each park? We are typically “rope drop” people and do not mind waiting if it means we get in earlier.
> 
> Please help me understand how to get a boarding group for RotR and if there is any hope of more than one ride on it.
> 
> Tips for transportation to MK and AK? Should we Uber or bus?
> 
> General suggestions?  What am I forgetting?  Thank you so much to anyone willing to help.


merged you to the existing operational thread
no fast passes
no emh
parks open same time as parking lots so about 45 minutes before official park opening. Rides may or may not be open that early
head over to the RotR thread on the SWGE subforum 
read post 1 and 2 here https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...planning-and-information-no-spoilers.3782822/
up to you on transportation, buses start running about an hour before park opening
read this thread and also the "just back" thread for current info


----------



## Disneyforus

I think I saw somewhere when things were just re opening that your entire party had to enter the park together. Is that true, and still a thing? We have 5 kids, all older and a 7 yr old. Will we have flexibility to split up? Exit/reenter separately etc....
Thanks


----------



## yulilin3

Disneyforus said:


> I think I saw somewhere when things were just re opening that your entire party had to enter the park together. Is that true, and still a thing? We have 5 kids, all older and a 7 yr old. Will we have flexibility to split up? Exit/reenter separately etc....
> Thanks


That's not true,  each person just needs to have a park reservation,  but each can enter whenever and reenter whenever


----------



## dachsie

Disneyforus said:


> I think I saw somewhere when things were just re opening that your entire party had to enter the park together. Is that true, and still a thing? We have 5 kids, all older and a 7 yr old. Will we have flexibility to split up? Exit/reenter separately etc....
> Thanks


That would only be if you are trying for a boarding group for RotR


----------



## my2disneyboys

thursdaystgiles said:


> I'd love any advice or reassurance right now. We planned our October 20-27th trip early this year before Covid, planning on doing Mickey's Halloween. We paid for a 7 day park hopper through our ITR office at the base where my wife works, but which has been closed since March, so I can't even communicate with them about refunds or extensions. We also got our resort reservations through a DVC company, which offers no refunds. I had planned out all our restaurants so I could reserve them, and it is one of the kiddo's birthday on October 21st (we have an 8yo and the other will turn 9 during the trip). Now many of the restaurants the kiddos picked, like Cinderella, Ohana, Luau, Crystal Palace, etc, are closed. No fireworks which is what our 8 year old was most looking forward to, and these seriously reduced hours.
> Add to this my general anxiety over covid and not feeling safe traveling, let alone to Florida...
> But we can't get a refund on our DVC, probably can't get a refund on our Disney tickets (or Universal, for that matter), and we got our flight with miles, which I haven't even looked into refunding...
> Someone, please help me figure out what I should do. My wife is basically like "well, we have to go because it's nonrefundable" and I'm like it's so expensive and it's stupid to go when we aren't even getting a fraction of the experience we paid for.



We are in the same situation for a trip in November (that was already rescheduled from June)... We will be out the DVC Hotel which for us is $4,000.  The tickets i can use next time i go.  If we go, we will be spending so much more than 4,000 because of food and spending $... and i am so torn.  We will be nervous for sure- will only want to eat outside.  But i also think we may feel safe because of all the precautions and it may be nice to experience disney without a lot of people and lines.   Keep us posted and if you do go, please report back on your recommendation for us !


----------



## julietsstars

Hi all! I did a search for this but couldnt find my answer. 

What phase is DisneyWorld currently in?
What will the next phase bring (ie Parades are back, more capacity, etc)?
Any idea what requirements in Orange County, FL would need to be met in order for the mask policy to change. Examples like, maybe its only required in areas where you cant social distance or even that you can take it off while on a ride?


----------



## yulilin3

julietsstars said:


> Hi all! I did a search for this but couldnt find my answer.
> 
> What phase is DisneyWorld currently in?
> What will the next phase bring (ie Parades are back, more capacity, etc)?
> Any idea what requirements in Orange County, FL would need to be met in order for the mask policy to change. Examples like, maybe its only required in areas where you cant social distance or even that you can take it off while on a ride?


Disney doesn't disclose numbers so we don't know if they still are at the same capacity as opening or they have opened more up
As far as Orange Co. they haven't said when or which criteria they need to lift any mask requirement, BUT Disney being a private company can keep the requirement even after Orange Co lifts their mandate


----------



## trishadono

my2disneyboys said:


> We are in the same situation for a trip in November (that was already rescheduled from June)... We will be out the DVC Hotel which for us is $4,000.  The tickets i can use next time i go.  If we go, we will be spending so much more than 4,000 because of food and spending $... and i am so torn.  We will be nervous for sure- will only want to eat outside.  But i also think we may feel safe because of all the precautions and it may be nice to experience disney without a lot of people and lines.   Keep us posted and if you do go, please report back on your recommendation for us !


Just got back 8/19-23. One thing you may like is how they are doing QS. You mobile order. 1st pick a time slot, then choose what you want to order. When you are there/ready hit the button. They make you wait until “it’s ready” . Then they direct you to the line to pick it up. This was very spread out safe way to do it. Then for seating (some were in some outside) there is not a lot of people because you only can go in with a “ready” meal. Tables well spaced out too.

TS they have you respond in the app when you have arrived then texts you when ready. The tables are well spaced out again.
Hope that helps


----------



## Lsdolphin

Not sure if I should have posted this here or not ...I ordered this mask to support the Give the Kids the World Village and was surprised when the mask arrived today ...made in China and sent from UK!!! It came with a metal strip which I assume is supposed to fit your nose but the mask is totally stitched and there is no opening to insert metal strip.


----------



## jsmla

One of the precautions I plan on taking next month will be to avoid spending a lot of time in shared indoor spaces as much as possible, especially indoor queues.  I won’t be doing any indoor dining on this trip and will probably skip Soarin’ and Tower of Terror but I would really, really like to ride MMRR since I’ve never experienced it.  I have no plans to ride anything in SWGE.

I’m staying at Yacht Club which should give me an advantage since I won’t need to fool with Disney transportation.  How does park entrance work if walking from the Epcot resorts?  I don’t have a problem with waiting at the gate but I know Disney is taking steps to keep crowds from building before park opening. 

If I were to be one of the first to enter the park, how long do y’all think I would stand in the indoor queue before boarding?  I’m shooting for less than 15 minutes.

I’ve been to WDW many, many, many times and will be fine if this doesn’t work out.  I’m dork enough to enjoy just being there!

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

jsmla said:


> One of the precautions I plan on taking next month will be to avoid spending a lot of time in shared indoor spaces as much as possible, especially indoor queues.  I won’t be doing any indoor dining on this trip and will probably skip Soarin’ and Tower of Terror but I would really, really like to ride MMRR since I’ve never experienced it.  I have no plans to ride anything in SWGE.
> 
> I’m staying at Yacht Club which should give me an advantage since I won’t need to fool with Disney transportation.  How does park entrance work if walking from the Epcot resorts?  I don’t have a problem with waiting at the gate but I know Disney is taking steps to keep crowds from building before park opening.
> 
> If I were to be one of the first to enter the park, how long do y’all think I would stand in the indoor queue before boarding?  I’m shooting for less than 15 minutes.
> 
> I’ve been to WDW many, many, many times and will be fine if this doesn’t work out.  I’m dork enough to enjoy just being there!
> 
> Thanks!


merged you to the operations thread, you can also get reports from the "just back" thread
The walkway opens an hour before park opens, they they hold you until around 9:15 and let you into the park
the indoor queue portion of MMRR is about a 10 to 15 min wait


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

trishadono said:


> Just got back 8/19-23. One thing you may like is how they are doing QS. You mobile order. 1st pick a time slot, then choose what you want to order. When you are there/ready hit the button. They make you wait until “it’s ready” . Then they direct you to the line to pick it up. This was very spread out safe way to do it. Then for seating (some were in some outside) there is not a lot of people because you only can go in with a “ready” meal. Tables well spaced out too.
> 
> TS they have you respond in the app when you have arrived then texts you when ready. The tables are well spaced out again.
> Hope that helps



The problem I had with this, this past weekend at MK, was if you want a Dole Whip at Aloha Isle, the first time slot showing available for pickup was about 45 minutes after I was standing in front of it.   I didn't know where I'd be in 45 min, in a ride line, in another land etc.  So I ended up not ordering one.  I guess you have to know where you will be and/or plan on being there ahead.


----------



## julietsstars

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> The problem I had with this, this past weekend at MK, was if you want a Dole Whip at Aloha Isle, the first time slot showing available for pickup was about 45 minutes after I was standing in front of it.   I didn't know where I'd be in 45 min, in a ride line, in another land etc.  So I ended up not ordering one.  I guess you have to know where you will be and/or plan on being there ahead.


I wondered this!! Thought maybe there would be an exception to things like iced cream. So you can't just walk up and order now? Its 100% mobile


----------



## yulilin3

julietsstars said:


> I wondered this!! Thought maybe there would be an exception to things like iced cream. So you can't just walk up and order now? Its 100% mobile


You can,  they insist you use mobile order but you can just order like before


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> You can,  they insist you use mobile order but you can just order like before


Right, but if the closest pickup time is 45 mins away, like the pp mentioned, that's very different than just walking up and ordering.  I think that's what the poster was asking.


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> Right, but if the closest pickup time is 45 mins away, like the pp mentioned, that's very different than just walking up and ordering.  I think that's what the poster was asking.


Yes,  what im saying is that you can still walk up and order


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if it was here but someone asked of the parasol stall was open at mk and im here today and it's open


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

yulilin3 said:


> Yes,  what im saying is that you can still walk up and order



I wish they made that more clear. I guess they don't want to encourage it too much.


----------



## lovethattink

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> I wish they made that more clear. I guess they don't want to encourage it too much.



I was told before reopening that there would be one register at each qs, but online payment was preferred.


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> Yes,  what im saying is that you can still walk up and order


Oh maybe I misunderstood...so can you order a dole whip without ordering from your phone?  You know, need to know about the important things lol.  I thought the pp meant there wasn't an option to not mobile order??


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> Oh maybe I misunderstood...so can you order a dole whip without ordering from your phone?  You know, need to know about the important things lol.  I thought the pp meant there wasn't an option to not mobile order??


All of the quick services have the option to pay cash or at the register,  they are just encouraging,  very forcefully,  to use mobile ordering.


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> All of the quick services have the option to pay cash or at the register,  they are just encouraging,  very forcefully,  to use mobile ordering.


Ok, good to know thank you!


----------



## ClapYourHands

yulilin3 said:


> All of the quick services have the option to pay cash or at the register,  they are just encouraging,  very forcefully,  to use mobile ordering.


Does mobile ordering have to be linked to a CC? I have several hundred dollars in Disney gift cards that I ear marked for food back when things were "normal."  If I could use a GC on mobile ordering or link to my MB so I could pay my balance with GCs at the resort, that would be much easier.


----------



## pepperandchips

ClapYourHands said:


> Does mobile ordering have to be linked to a CC? I have several hundred dollars in Disney gift cards that I ear marked for food back when things were "normal."  If I could use a GC on mobile ordering or link to my MB so I could pay my balance with GCs at the resort, that would be much easier.


You can use gift cards in mobile order now 

Others have mentioned saving the gift card number to a note in your phone to quickly copy/paste as the MDE app will not store the GC number. 

You still cannot charge a mobile order to your room folio/magic band.


----------



## trishadono

brockash said:


> Oh maybe I misunderstood...so can you order a dole whip without ordering from your phone?  You know, need to know about the important things lol.  I thought the pp meant there wasn't an option to not mobile order??


You could get in line but I mobile ordered mine and it texted ASAP “ready”. Basically I jumped ahead of bout 6 people.
Also it’s a time slot not just a specific time. You pick a slot then when there to get hit the I’m here. 


We used MO everyday several times without issues.


----------



## yulilin3

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...html?outputType=amp&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## ClapYourHands

yulilin3 said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...html?outputType=amp&__twitter_impression=true


Wow! I get that some people don't like wearing masks, but that guy's reaction seems pretty unhinged. Good on his wife for trying to deescalate the situation, but too late at that point.  And in front of his kids, too - smh!

I'm glad security stood firm and didn't let the family into the park where another, less prepared, CM might have had even more problems.  I mostly worry that people will wear masks properly to get into the park, and then try to dodge the rules inside, but good thing crazy outed itself before they even got in this time.

Mostly, I just don't know what they were thinking going to the park without proper masks for the whole family.  By this point, it should be pretty well known that Disney and Universal are being proactive about mask wearing, and guests need to comply or postpone their visits until the rules change.


----------



## yulilin3

ClapYourHands said:


> Wow! I get that some people don't like wearing masks, but that guy's reaction seems pretty unhinged. Good on his wife for trying to deescalate the situation, but too late at that point.  And in front of his kids, too - smh!
> 
> I'm glad security stood firm and didn't let the family into the park where another, less prepared, CM might have had even more problems.  I mostly worry that people will wear masks properly to get into the park, and then try to dodge the rules inside, but good thing crazy outed itself before they even got in this time.
> 
> Mostly, I just don't know what they were thinking going to the park without proper masks for the whole family.  By this point, it should be pretty well known that Disney and Universal are being proactive about mask wearing, and guests need to comply or postpone their visits until the rules change.


there will always be stupid, entitled people that think they are above rules.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Terrible for the kids. So sad.
Makes me think though, does Disney not offer a mask if you arrive with a non-compliant one? I know many places do.
Maybe Disney worries about liability offering a mask? Not defending this jerk but a cheap paper mask may have prevented this chaos.


----------



## yulilin3

FRANKTSJR said:


> Terrible for the kids. So sad.
> Makes me think though, does Disney not offer a mask if you arrive with a non-compliant one? I know many places do.
> Maybe Disney worries about liability offering a mask? Not defending this jerk but a cheap paper mask may have prevented this chaos.


Actually they do have them available,  at least at Disney springs,  they also have a vending machine with them.  I don't think that would've helped at all,  this person would've laushed out either way


----------



## FRANKTSJR

yulilin3 said:


> Actually they do have them available,  at least at Disney springs,  they also have a vending machine with them.  I don't think that would've helped at all,  this person would've laushed out either way


I think you're right. This is the endless problem that will never be resolved. There is always one jerk that ruins everything for all. The great thing about Disney is that it is happens much less often there.


----------



## yulilin3

FRANKTSJR said:


> I think you're right. This is the endless problem that will never be resolved. There is always one jerk that ruins everything for all. The great thing about Disney is that it is happens much less often there.


That the public hears.  The reason the cm have to wear face shields is because someone spat on a cm when DS reopened,  cm get yelled at,  spat, physically harassed everyday,  we just don't hear about it.


----------



## mrd7896

based on the last two months, has anyone taken note to how parks were when the crowd calendars showed grey/yellow dates over the past month or two (meaning one or all parks are sold out for that day for certain groups) i ask because on my Epcot day 9/6 the only group of people that have availability to book epcot  at this time are disney resort guests. AP's and Theme Park Ticket Guests are booked up.

I don't know what that will mean for Epcot but i'm not looking forward to it cause i am anticipating some not fun times.....was excited to have the full 11 am to 9 pm to leisurely go through rides and booths. but i don't remember how horrible people said crowds were in July or August when the calendar showed grey (aka like when it reopened)


----------



## Raven01

Ticket question- can I make a five day park hopper (covid extended) a three day ticket instead?  Will they downgrade the ticket Due to covid?


----------



## yulilin3

Raven01 said:


> Ticket question- can I make a five day park hopper (covid extended) a three day ticket instead?  Will they downgrade the ticket Due to covid?


You might want to ask this in the ticket sticky thread


----------



## lanejudy

Raven01 said:


> Ticket question- can I make a five day park hopper (covid extended) a three day ticket instead?  Will they downgrade the ticket Due to covid?


You can ask, but I'd be surprised if they offered a refund of the difference.  I assume that's actually what you are looking for.  The 5-day ticket can be used for just 3 days; since it was purchased prior to the halt in ticket sales, the last 2 days will carry forward until 9/26/21 in case you can do another quick visit.  After that date the 2 days will expire with no future value.  Have you priced out new 1-park-per-day 3-day tickets?  Losing 2 days plus your hopper is a good chunk of change; if you can afford it, I'd hold those tickets for a future credit and buy new 3-day tickets.


----------



## yulilin3

second week of Nov hours dropped, maintains same operating hours as October and first week of Nov


----------



## MonorailPrincess

Question about bars in DS like Edison, City Works, Enzos etc or resort bars.  Many of them take ADR, but can you just pop in and have a drink at the bar?


----------



## Lsdolphin

Do the resort busses arriving at DS still drop off at same location?  Where are the temperature check stations?  Is access to all other entrances blocked? Asking since we are planning to dine at Wolfgang Pucks and usually just enter DS thru that passageway down to the left after you get off bus.


----------



## yulilin3

Lsdolphin said:


> Do the resort busses arriving at DS still drop off at same location?  Where are the temperature check stations?  Is access to all other entrances blocked? Asking since we are planning to dine at Wolfgang Pucks and usually just enter DS thru that passageway down to the left after you get off bus.


You get funneled to the entrance at town center if you're coming on a resort bus.  If you're walking from the ds resorts you get checked by the splash pad at marketplace and then if your driving you get checked at the orange or lime garage


----------



## yulilin3

Some interesting notes on the character cavalcades, I was just searching to see if we have the names of the Halloween cavalcades yet (we don't) but found these change in times
The Royal princess processional, currently 1pm to 5:15pm, starting Sept 8th it's 11:45am to 3:45pm
Tinkerbell currently 10am to 2pm starting Sept 8th 10:05am to 4:20pm
Goofy Cavalcade 10:15am to 2:45pm Sept 8th 10:20am to 2:55pm
Fantasyland friends cavalcade 2:15pm to 4:45pm Sept 8th 1:20pm to 5:20pm
Mickey and friends cavalcade 9:50am to 4:35pm Sept 8th 10:35am to 5pm


----------



## Ecomommy09

yulilin3 said:


> Some interesting notes on the character cavalcades, I was just searching to see if we have the names of the Halloween cavalcades yet (we don't) but found these change in times
> The Royal princess processional, currently 1pm to 5:15pm, starting Sept 8th it's 11:45am to 3:45pm
> Tinkerbell currently 10am to 2pm starting Sept 8th 10:05am to 4:20pm
> Goofy Cavalcade 10:15am to 2:45pm Sept 8th 10:20am to 2:55pm
> Fantasyland friends cavalcade 2:15pm to 4:45pm Sept 8th 1:20pm to 5:20pm
> Mickey and friends cavalcade 9:50am to 4:35pm Sept 8th 10:35am to 5pm



Do they have any kind of a fixed route?  Obviously, the goal is to avoid people collecting as with the parade, but I’m not sure if I need to be somewhere particular to see them


----------



## Orion Nebula

Way too many posts to scan through so I figured I might ask a few questions.

First of all what do you guys think the chances are the WDW expands their operation hours before the first of the year? I know it's hard to guess but now that the hours were cut so much its making me question my Dec trip already. Secondly any word or whispers yet on possible bringing back promo's in time for 2021 bookings? I swear I saw someone posts that a Cast Member "hinted" that something might be in the works.


----------



## yulilin3

Ecomommy09 said:


> Do they have any kind of a fixed route?  Obviously, the goal is to avoid people collecting as with the parade, but I’m not sure if I need to be somewhere particular to see them


it's the regular parade route. If you catch the early morning ones Main Street is busier but after noon time Main street is pretty empty since everyone is in the lands, the music doesn't start playing until maybe a couple of minutes before the floats come by so there's no real time for a lot of people to congregate


----------



## yulilin3

I'll be there, live streaming on the 15th and hope to catch all the Halloween cavalcades if anyone wants to watch, link to my fb page is in my signature


----------



## yulilin3

Orion Nebula said:


> Way too many posts to scan through so I figured I might ask a few questions.
> 
> First of all what do you guys think the chances are the WDW expands their operation hours before the first of the year? I know it's hard to guess but now that the hours were cut so much its making me question my Dec trip already. Secondly any word or whispers yet on possible bringing back promo's in time for 2021 bookings? I swear I saw someone posts that a Cast Member "hinted" that something might be in the works.


I would be shocked if they don't extend hours for the busy Christmas/NY season. I have not heard anything on promos for next year


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be there, live streaming on the 16th and hope to catch all the Halloween cavalcades if anyone wants to watch, link to my fb page is in my signature



I’ll also be in the MK on the 16th I’ll be on the look out for you


----------



## izzy25

Please forgive me if this has been answered, but does anyone know if the current restrictions that are in place now will run through 2021?


----------



## yulilin3

Lsdolphin said:


> I’ll also be in the MK on the 16th I’ll be on the look out for you


shoot I meant the 15th . I'll fix my op


----------



## yulilin3

izzy25 said:


> Please forgive me if this has been answered, but does anyone know if the current restrictions that are in place now will run through 2021?


no one knows, the whole situation is very fluid and there are tons of factors they have to work with


----------



## Turksmom

Lsdolphin said:


> I’ll also be in the MK on the 16th I’ll be on the look out for you


We'll be at MK the 15th and 16th- I'll look for both of you!


----------



## Spridell

Don't know if this has been mentioned but, For those in the tri-state area:

Florida has now met the requirements to come off of NY's quarantine list

So let's see what happens.....


----------



## Jacq7414

Spridell said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned but, For those in the tri-state area:
> 
> Florida has now met the requirements to come off of NY's quarantine list
> 
> So let's see what happens.....


Oh wow. I just hope FL takes NY off of their quarantine list by April 2021.


----------



## Spridell

Jacq7414 said:


> Oh wow. I just hope FL takes NY off of their quarantine list by April 2021.



Florida took NY of their quarantine list 2 weeks ago


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> shoot I meant the 15th . I'll fix my op




I’ll be there on the 15th also...I got my park reservation as soon as they were available but I am a little worried that since it’s first day of Halloween celebration it will be certainly be more crowded...


----------



## Jacq7414

Spridell said:


> Florida took NY of their quarantine list 2 weeks ago


Oh nice!!! Hoping things stay good so we can go as planned in the spring!


----------



## Spridell

Lsdolphin said:


> I’ll be there on the 15th also...I got my park reservation as soon as they were available but I am a little worried that since it’s first day of Halloween celebration it will be certainly be more crowded...



Yeah same.  I'll be there too and I think it will be a little more crowded because all of the bloggers will most likely be there.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

How far in advance are you purchasing tickets / reserving dates? Park hours are only out until November, and our travel plans are in December.

We just decided to try to do an Orlando park trip in mid-December. I know that my 2 kids and I are 100% in unless COVID just explodes. DS2's gf is about a 95%, and my BIL is realistically 80%. He wants to go, is planning to go, but things with his job frequently mean his plans fall through. I hate to spend $$ on park tickets that will not get used, because UT won't take returns on a ticket that has been linked. But I have to link it in order to reserve his park days with the rest of us.

I'm assuming that if I bite the bullet and buy, and he backs out at the last minute, that I can transfer the ticket (value) to DH for use in January 2022, which would be our next planned Disney trip?

*** clarity edit *** when should I buy / book for December to have good availability while still holding off in case BIL has to bail?


----------



## Aggiedoug02

So in past years there have been reports of staffing and/or capacity cuts in September, based on lower crowd forecasts.  Those could drive wait times up even with fewer people in the parks.  Are there any indications there might be similar staffing/capacity cuts this year i*n addition to* the shortened hours post-Labor Day?  I'm hopeful that wouldn't be the case - it seems like reports of increasing waits would hurt future bookings even more.

As several people have mentioned, the low waits are the big draw, so my biggest fear with a trip now is that we show up in mid-late September only to find further cuts to capacity, beyond the reduced hours.  I imagine those would show up in the posted wait times, there's just not much run time between September 8 and when we'd be leaving.


----------



## holden

We’ve already booked our December dates.


----------



## nkereina

CyndiLooWho said:


> How far in advance are you purchasing tickets / reserving dates? Park hours are only out until November, and our travel plans are in December.
> 
> We just decided to try to do an Orlando park trip in mid-December. I know that my 2 kids and I are 100% in unless COVID just explodes. DS2's gf is about a 95%, and my BIL is realistically 80%. He wants to go, is planning to go, but things with his job frequently mean his plans fall through. I hate to spend $$ on park tickets that will not get used, because UT won't take returns on a ticket that has been linked. But I have to link it in order to reserve his park days with the rest of us.
> 
> I'm assuming that if I bite the bullet and buy, and he backs out at the last minute, that I can transfer the ticket (value) to DH for use in January 2022, which would be our next planned Disney trip?


I'm not familiar with UT's tickets, but for Disney, if the tickets are for specific dates, then you would just retain the value of the ticket and can use that value towards the purchase of a ticket for DH on your January 2022 trip. So, you'd have to pay the difference in cost for his ticket, if there is one.



holden said:


> We’ve already booked our December dates.


You have to have tickets attached to book park reservations. OP is on the fence about purchasing tickets in order to secure the park reservations, because she's unsure whether some will be able to join them.


----------



## boxer

Finally got the tickets for our Nov trip, and didn't realize how tough it is to book parks months ahead of time, lol.  Just booked the parks that I 'thought' we would visit each day--but will surely want to change out while we are down there.  How tough is it to change the park reservations either day-of, or day-before while you are on vacation?


----------



## Orion Nebula

yulilin3 said:


> I would be shocked if they don't extend hours for the busy Christmas/NY season. I have not heard anything on promos for next year



I was thinking the same thing myself, especially into next year with the 50th going on. I am still on the fence and feel like come DEC if the hours are so short that will kind of be the nail in the coffin for me. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

nkereina said:


> You have to have tickets attached to book park reservations. OP is on the fence about purchasing tickets in order to secure the park reservations, because she's unsure whether some will be able to join them.


Yes - I have already reserved a condo at WBC for the week, just trying to time ticket purchases for good availability and least chance of someone dropping out.


----------



## disneygirlsng

If you are staying on property, right now it isn't hard at all. Now that could change by November though, I don't think anybody knows how it is going to be then. If you are staying off-property, but not using an AP, the availability has been fairly decent, harder for DHS though. If just using an AP, I would not count on being able to change while you are there.


----------



## osufeth24

izzy25 said:


> Please forgive me if this has been answered, but does anyone know if the current restrictions that are in place now will run through 2021?



Things can change each day.  It's hard to know what next month will bring, let alone, anything in 2021.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Spridell said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned but, For those in the tri-state area:
> 
> Florida has now met the requirements to come off of NY's quarantine list
> 
> So let's see what happens.....


What? When? Great news!!


----------



## Spridell

FRANKTSJR said:


> What? When? Great news!!



After looking at NY requirements again I might of jumped the gun just a little too early.  I am sorry about that.

But it looks like another week or 2 THEN Florida should OFFICIALLY meet the NY requirement.


----------



## boxer

disneygirlsng said:


> If you are staying on property, right now it isn't hard at all. Now that could change by November though, I don't think anybody knows how it is going to be then. If you are staying off-property, but not using an AP, the availability has been fairly decent, harder for DHS though. If just using an AP, I would not count on being able to change while you are there.



Yep, DVC member staying at BWV.  I had talked with DVC CM, and she made it sound very easy to change last-minute---but I wanted a real world opinion, lol.


----------



## ScubaCat

boxer said:


> Yep, DVC member staying at BWV.  I had talked with DVC CM, and she made it sound very easy to change last-minute---but I wanted a real world opinion, lol.


I'd still book something ahead of time (obviously.. Heh).  As an example, 9/6 is totally full currently. I was there a couple of weeks ago and changed a couple of times right before heading out so it's definitely possible most of the time.


----------



## yulilin3

Poly will remain closed until Summer of 2021, monorail service will stop stopping at the Poly in October. From the Orlando Sentinel
"A Disney World spokeswoman on Monday said changes to the rooms will include a move to a Pacific Ocean-inspired color palette as well as details, patterns and textures from Disney’s “Moana,” an animated film that takes place on the Polynesian island of Motunui. "


----------



## Ecomommy09

yulilin3 said:


> Poly will remain closed until Summer of 2021, monorail service will stop stopping at the Poly in October. From the Orlando Sentinel
> "A Disney World spokeswoman on Monday said changes to the rooms will include a move to a Pacific Ocean-inspired color palette as well as details, patterns and textures from Disney’s “Moana,” an animated film that takes place on the Polynesian island of Motunui. "



Oh. I’m surprisingly crushed.  I was holding onto hope for Ohana to open for out October trip. .  Isn’t it silly that I’m upset about this more than anything else that we’ve had to change.  We love Ohana.


----------



## disneygirlsng

boxer said:


> Yep, DVC member staying at BWV.  I had talked with DVC CM, and she made it sound very easy to change last-minute---but I wanted a real world opinion, lol.


I had no problems changing morning of last week. I would say that if you are going on or around a holiday I wouldn't rely on it, but other than that I wouldn't think there would be too much of a problem.


----------



## VeeHam

Ecomommy09 said:


> Oh. I’m surprisingly crushed.  I was holding onto hope for Ohana to open for out October trip. .  Isn’t it silly that I’m upset about this more than anything else that we’ve had to change.  We love Ohana.


This . We are so sad about Ohana. I had hoped they would open by Thanksgiving.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Best Aunt said:


> here is the website which has the NY quarantine list.  As noted elsewhere, Florida IS still on the list.  The PP quoted above is incorrect
> 
> https://coronavirus.health.ny.gov/covid-19-travel-advisory


Yes, but like Spridell says,  getting close and could be lifted soon. Today the 7 day average was 10.6 %. Here's a link:
https://covidusa.net/?autorefresh=1&state=Florida


----------



## brockash

Aggiedoug02 said:


> So in past years there have been reports of staffing and/or capacity cuts in September, based on lower crowd forecasts.  Those could drive wait times up even with fewer people in the parks.  Are there any indications there might be similar staffing/capacity cuts this year i*n addition to* the shortened hours post-Labor Day?  I'm hopeful that wouldn't be the case - it seems like reports of increasing waits would hurt future bookings even more.
> 
> As several people have mentioned, the low waits are the big draw, so my biggest fear with a trip now is that we show up in mid-late September only to find further cuts to capacity, beyond the reduced hours.  I imagine those would show up in the posted wait times, there's just not much run time between September 8 and when we'd be leaving.


I don't know why in Disney's mind they wouldn't.  They do it every year, so unfortunately I assume they'll be scaling back now as well.  It'd be great if I were wrong, but I've experienced it too many times to be too hopeful.


----------



## Lsdolphin

New discounts posted for room/ticket packages through Dec 25th and a room only offer (for selected states)


----------



## Orion Nebula

Lsdolphin said:


> New discounts posted for room/ticket packages through Dec 25th and a room only offer (for selected states)



Whats the actual first deal entail? And what's with the only select states?

EDIT: NM I went and went looked lol


----------



## OrangeCountyCommuter

So I need to make a reservation and I want to use my last "non-expiring" ticket which apparently was purchased before 2010.    Is there any way to do this or should I just give up?

(I am on hold after giving that useless computer my life history?  They really needed the number of visits, date of last vist,  my last name, phone, zip code, and street number for me to talk to a human????  One way to make sure the customer service agents get an angry customer!)


----------



## cindy17

I hv a 5 day ticket for 9/10-15. Have all park reservations for the 5 days with HS again on my 5th day, but if we get everything done on day 1 of HS, I’d like to switch that 5th day to MK. Is there a deadline when I need to do this switch by? Will MDE let me do it the night before?


----------



## GBRforWDW

OrangeCountyCommuter said:


> So I need to make a reservation and I want to use my last "non-expiring" ticket which apparently was purchased before 2010.    Is there any way to do this or should I just give up?
> 
> (I am on hold after giving that useless computer my life history?  They really needed the number of visits, date of last vist,  my last name, phone, zip code, and street number for me to talk to a human????  One way to make sure the customer service agents get an angry customer!)


I have some friends that bought a non expire ticket in the mid 90s.  They used their last day on the ticket last year.  They didn't have to worry about the park reservation system tho, lol.  Hope you got it worked out.


----------



## Dave006

No deadline other than you can't enter a park without a reservation so you could make your final decision for day 5 just before you enter a park on day 5.

However in your case why not just make the change for day 5's park reservation as soon as you know you don't want to a second day at HS.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder
Dave


----------



## cindy17

Thanks, that’s what I was hoping. Just wanted to make sure there wasn’t some rule that it had to be done way far in advance ... just being sure i hv all those ducks in a row for this trip


----------



## dachsie

cindy17 said:


> Thanks, that’s what I was hoping. Just wanted to make sure there wasn’t some rule that it had to be done way far in advance ... just being sure i hv all those ducks in a row for this trip


The only issue you could have is availability.  If MK has none, then obviously you could not change to it


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...ates-florida-most-popular-flight-destination/


----------



## HockeyMomNH

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...ates-florida-most-popular-flight-destination/



Yikes!  I hope they are all gone by next Saturday. Lol!


----------



## yulilin3

HockeyMomNH said:


> Yikes!  I hope they are all gone by next Saturday. Lol!


----------



## rteetz

HockeyMomNH said:


> Yikes!  I hope they are all gone by next Saturday. Lol!


Considering the hours and projections after this weekend I think they will be.


----------



## yulilin3

3rd week of November hours released. no change


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Regarding park pass reservations... has there ever been a definitive answer about what happens if you're a "no show" (i.e., don't cancel your park pass reservation the day prior)?  
Does your ticket still get charged for the day even though you didn't enter the park?


----------



## yulilin3

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Regarding park pass reservations... has there ever been a definitive answer about what happens if you're a "no show" (i.e., don't cancel your park pass reservation the day prior)?
> Does your ticket still get charged for the day even though you didn't enter the park?


Not sure what you're saying  "get charged" ? Like does it change from day a 4 day ticket to 3 days left? Even if you don't enter the park? The answer is no,  there's no consequence for not showing


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure what you're saying  "get charged" ? Like does it change from day a 4 day ticket to 3 days left? Even if you don't enter the park? The answer is no,  there's no consequence for not showing


Thanks for clarifying this.  Early on, I recall some speculation about whether you would still lose a day from your ticket if you didn't keep your park reservation (analogous to credit card guarantee for ADRs).  Glad to hear that's not the case.


----------



## auntlynne

OrangeCountyCommuter said:


> So I need to make a reservation and I want to use my last "non-expiring" ticket which apparently was purchased before 2010.    Is there any way to do this or should I just give up?
> 
> (I am on hold after giving that useless computer my life history?  They really needed the number of visits, date of last vist,  my last name, phone, zip code, and street number for me to talk to a human????  One way to make sure the customer service agents get an angry customer!)



I converted my paper ticket from 2005 to a modern hard plastic ticket in January.  It has a ticket number on it that is usable with the Park Reservation System.

And I waited for 45 minutes at Disney Springs to do so (later realized it was a marathon weekend, so more crowds?). I would have been happier waiting online at home.

I’m wondering how they will handle your situation.  Let us know, if you will.


----------



## Minniedap

Does anyone know how to make a park reservation for a group greater than 12?


----------



## yulilin3

Minniedap said:


> Does anyone know how to make a park reservation for a group greater than 12?


I am unaware of a limit of friends and family on MDE? or on the park reservation system? if there is just divide the group and make the reservations separate


----------



## tinkgirlga

My APs expire on 12/5, and we have a trip on our DVC Points checking in on 12/19. Am I able to reserve park days without purchasing the AP renewal now? I’ve tried reserving, but I’m getting a message that I don’t have a valid ticket. Will I have to purchase the renewal APs three months early?

Note:  Please forgive me if this has already been answered somewhere else. I’ve searched but haven’t found anything yet.


----------



## yulilin3

tinkgirlga said:


> My APs expire on 12/5, and we have a trip on our DVC Points checking in on 12/19. Am I able to reserve park days without purchasing the AP renewal now? I’ve tried reserving, but I’m getting a message that I don’t have a valid ticket. Will I have to purchase the renewal APs three months early?
> 
> Note:  Please forgive me if this has already been answered somewhere else. I’ve searched but haven’t found anything yet.


merged you to the existing thread.
Yes you need to have valid tickets on MDE for the period you want to reserve. So if you want to reserve as soon as possible then you would need to renew as early as they let you


----------



## dmband

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Thanks for clarifying this.  Early on, I recall some speculation about whether you would still lose a day from your ticket if you didn't keep your park reservation (analogous to credit card guarantee for ADRs).  Glad to hear that's not the case.


you should lose a day (Or have some penalty) since you are taking it away from someone else who wants to go.
Not sure why you would be glad to stick someone else because you can’t be bothered to cancel??


----------



## yulilin3

dmband said:


> you should lose a day (Or have some penalty) since you are taking it away from someone else who wants to go.
> Not sure why you would be glad to stick someone else because you can’t be bothered to cancel??


Let's not get off topic please. 
There's no penalty for not canceling,  end of story


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

dmband said:


> you should lose a day (Or have some penalty) since you are taking it away from someone else who wants to go.
> Not sure why you would be *glad to stick someone else* because you *can’t be bothered to cancel*??


Wow.  I never said I intended to "not bother to cancel" and "stick it to someone."

Perhaps someone intends to use their park reservation, but they don't feel well that morning and it's too late to cancel.  Should they just go to the parks sick???? 

I was only saying that I was glad there was not a penalty because that would be a costly penalty if something comes up last minute that prevents you from going to the park.


----------



## yulilin3

Just a reminder that today is the first day of new park hours so plan accordingly
 Magic Kingdom Park: 9 a.m.-6 p.m. EPCOT: 11 a.m.-7 p.m. Disney’s Hollywood Studios: 10 a.m.-7 p.m. Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park: 9 a.m.-5 p.m.


----------



## yulilin3

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/florida-bars-allowed-to-reopen-september-14-at-50-capacity/


----------



## swelch1976

Hi everybody - I've searched this forum for the answer and posted in another thread as well, but answers seem to differ. When is Epcot opening the parking lots? When is the park itself opening? And when do the rides start operating? Thanks and sorry if this has been answered clearly somewhere else!


----------



## yulilin3

All parking lots are opening about 45 minutes before park official opening time, right then the park opens as well, you can go in and queue up for your first ride that may or may not operate before official opening time


----------



## mrsap

Thanksgiving week hours are out... schedule for the week.



Friday and Saturday


----------



## yulilin3

Ok so just checking rn it seems MK hours have been extended some for Nov.
Starting Friday 6th MK is 9am to 7pm (probably for the Castle projection)
Epcot is changing hours on Nov 27 and 28 to Noon to 8pm
DHS and AK stay the same


----------



## dachsie

Wasn't EPCOT opening at 11am before?


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> Wasn't EPCOT opening at 11am before?


yup, only those 2 days it's shifting to an hour later


----------



## dachsie

yulilin3 said:


> yup, only those 2 days it's shifting to an hour later


It will be interesting to see the next week - thats when I will be there.


----------



## Naterfan

I don't want to purchase an nonrefundable ticket only to discover that the park of my choice is already fully booked/reserved on the day I want to visit.  Is there a way I can see if the park is still open for reservations prior to purchasing a ticket?

Maybe I have the process wrong, but I believe you have to attach a valid ticket before you can reserve a day at the park.

Thank you.


----------



## subtchr

You can't actually reserve a day without a ticket linked.

But you can check availability here: Disney Parks Availability Calendar


----------



## Naterfan

You're a hero...thank you.


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> It will be interesting to see the next week - thats when I will be there.


Yes the general idea is that this change will stay at least through December,  we'll have to wait until next Friday for the next schedule drop


----------



## Nabas

New hours are posted for the Magic Kingdom beginning November 6.  The closing time has been changed from 6 PM to 7PM, presumably to make the holiday projections on Cinderella Castle easier to view.  (Sunset is at 5:40 PM on November 6.)

With this change, 3 of the 4 theme parks will now be closing at 7 PM.  Disney's Animal Kingdom is still listed as a 5 PM closing time.


----------



## yulilin3

Nabas said:


> New hours are posted for the Magic Kingdom beginning November 6.  The closing time has been changed from 6 PM to 7PM, presumably to make the holiday projections on Cinderella Castle easier to view.  (Sunset is at 5:40 PM on November 6.)
> 
> With this change, 3 of the 4 theme parks will now be closing at 7 PM.  Disney's Animal Kingdom is still listed as a 5 PM closing time.


Already posted on this thread and the holiday thread,  thanks


----------



## dachsie

I have been puzzling over why Epcot hours went to 12 instead of 11.  So they stay open for eight hours which means they only have to hire one crew to work. That’s the only reason I can think of


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> I have been puzzling over why Epcot hours went to 12 instead of 11.  So they stay open for eight hours which means they only have to hire one crew to work. That’s the only reason I can think of


Current hours are 11am to 7pm, so same deal


----------



## dachsie

yulilin3 said:


> Current hours are 11am to 7pm, so same deal


Right - that's why I think they did it that way.  Am kinda bummed about it but will just be glad to be there


----------



## TammiDawn

Does anyone know park capacity right now (25%, 50%)? It seems they are getting crowded again


----------



## AKLover

I’m not sure. They do seem more crowded than previously. Allegedly when they release more availability for Passholders they are pulling it from the day ticket and resort guest availability but I’m not buying it. I think they are just increasing capacity for Passholders and more locals are just coming in. We were at Animal Kingdom today and it was more crowded today than it was on our last trip mid week in January. I mean it was okay For us and we had a great time but anyone coming expecting a low crowd will be very upset.


----------



## wilkydelts

TammiDawn said:


> Does anyone know park capacity right now (25%, 50%)? It seems they are getting crowded again



Disney does not release numbers. And it isn’t.


----------



## skeeter31

The only days most of us are pretty sure they increased capacity for was the Saturday and Sunday of Labor Day weekend. Both days were sold out for basically all 4 parks in all 3 buckets, but then they added more spots to all 3 buckets.

When they add to the AP bucket for normal days, most likely they are just adjusting demand from the other buckets.

But, as stated above, Disney hasn’t and never will release their capacity numbers. Never.


----------



## yulilin3

TammiDawn said:


> Does anyone know park capacity right now (25%, 50%)? It seems they are getting crowded again


Merged you to the operational thread.  And like someone already said Disney doesn't release numbers


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Heading to MK tomorrow and driving in. Just verifying that the MK lot is opening 45 mins ahead of park opening?


----------



## yulilin3

HockeyMomNH said:


> Heading to MK tomorrow and driving in. Just verifying that the MK lot is opening 45 mins ahead of park opening?


Yep, you can line up at 8am, they open the lot around 8:15


----------



## TinkOhio

Can anyone who has recently visited the MK verify if the shops on Mainstreet are remaining open for a short while after the official park closing time?  If they are, at what time do the shops close?

TIA for any help!


----------



## yulilin3

The main stores are scheduled to be open 30 minutes after closing


----------



## TinkOhio

Thank you!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

yulilin3 said:


> Yep, you can line up at 8am, they open the lot around 8:15



Perfect!  Thank you!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

yulilin3 said:


> Yep, you can line up at 8am, they open the lot around 8:45



sorry, posting from my phone. The park opening is 9, so is that 8:15 opening?  You’ve got 8:45. That’s a typo, yes?


----------



## yulilin3

HockeyMomNH said:


> sorry, posting from my phone. The park opening is 9, so is that 8:15 opening?  You’ve got 8:45. That’s a typo, yes?


Yes sorry,  let me fix it


----------



## brockash

TinkOhio said:


> Can anyone who has recently visited the MK verify if the shops on Mainstreet are remaining open for a short while after the official park closing time?  If they are, at what time do the shops close?
> 
> TIA for any help!


We were there Fri and the shops on main st were definitely open, with lines to get in at least 30 mins after park close.


----------



## yulilin3

AK extends hours (closing at 6 instead of 5) on Sunday 20th


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

yulilin3 said:


> AK extends hours (closing at 6 instead of 5) on Sunday 20th


Beginning on the 20th or on the 20th only?


----------



## yulilin3

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Beginning on the 20th or on the the 20th only?


for now it only looks like the 20th, you can see it on MDE or the website


----------



## NashvilleMama

yulilin3 said:


> AK extends hours (closing at 6 instead of 5) on Sunday 20th


good, probably because of the insane lines/wait times yesterday!


----------



## Tom_E_D

I was looking at the park pass availability calendar and I noticed that Hollywood Studios is fully booked for exactly the same days for the "Theme Park Ticket Guest" and "Disney Resort Guest" buckets: October 12 and 15, November 23, 24 and 25.  All other dates are fully available on both buckets. It looks more than coincidental that both buckets would "sell out" for the same dates and park. I thought those two buckets were supposed to be separate. Do you think Disney has combined them? If so, does this eliminate one of the last surviving perks of staying at a Disney resort? If the buckets are now combined, there's no park pass advantage to staying at a Disney resort unless you're an annual passholder who's travelling at a time when the park pass calendar for APs is fully booked and the Resort calendar isn't.

If the buckets have not been combined, does anyone know why these dates are so popular that they're sold out in both buckets? I know October 12 is Columbus Day, but the other days of that holiday weekend are available. I know November 23-25 are Thanksgiving week, but the holiday weekend is also available. What's going on?


----------



## yulilin3

Tom_E_D said:


> I was looking at the park pass availability calendar and I noticed that Hollywood Studios is fully booked for exactly the same days for the "Theme Park Ticket Guest" and "Disney Resort Guest" buckets: October 12 and 15, November 23, 24 and 25.  All other dates are fully available on both buckets. It looks more than coincidental that both buckets would "sell out" for the same dates and park. I thought those two buckets were supposed to be separate. Do you think Disney has combined them? If so, does this eliminate one of the last surviving perks of staying at a Disney resort? If the buckets are now combined, there's no park pass advantage to staying at a Disney resort unless you're an annual passholder who's travelling at a time when the park pass calendar for APs is fully booked and the Resort calendar isn't.
> 
> If the buckets have not been combined, does anyone know why these dates are so popular that they're sold out in both buckets? I know October 12 is Columbus Day, but the other days of that holiday weekend are available. I know November 23-25 are Thanksgiving week, but the holiday weekend is also available. What's going on?


merged you to the operational thread and can tell you that no one will be able to give you an answer


----------



## Tom_E_D

yulilin3 said:


> merged you to the operational thread and can tell you that no one will be able to give you an answer


Not even a _wrong_ answer???


----------



## AKLover

Of course this nothing official. But we had a Management CM tell us yesterday that when the parks first opened in July capacity was 25% and that they have recently upped capacity to 35% and the goal is to have capacity at 50% by December. Of course that is just word from a CM so do with that what you will but I actually believe that. Bc we do think the parks seem much busier than they were originally and as others have stated, when they keep releasing more passholder availability it seems as though they are just creating more and not pulling from another source.  The park we were at yesterday HS was down right miserable and no way you can even social distance in that park. It felt the least safe of anything Disney we have experienced so far this year.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I was just watching a vlog and the person doing it was saying that the parks are getting busier and the parks are a lot more crowded.  I was kind of hoping it wouldn't get too crowded for when we go but looks like that may not be the case.  What I'm wondering is when they will start doing fast passes again.  Some of the wait times have been pretty long.  I really don't wanna wait an hour for rides and not be able to get a fast past.  What do you think?  Will they do fast passes any time soon?


----------



## m3chrisCartoys#1

Do you know if there is a time period to cancel one park and charge it to another park or move it to the another day? Like if the weather didn't look good if I can cancel same day?

Thanks


----------



## m3chrisCartoys#1

Think I found my anwser. It appears you can cancel same day and move reservations to another park.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I was just watching a vlog and the person doing it was saying that the parks are getting busier and the parks are a lot more crowded.  I was kind of hoping it wouldn't get too crowded for when we go but looks like that may not be the case.  What I'm wondering is when they will start doing fast passes again.  Some of the wait times have been pretty long.  I really don't wanna wait an hour for rides and not be able to get a fast past.  What do you think?  Will they do fast passes any time soon?


No one knows.  But when they do the fp thread stickied will reopen


----------



## disneygirlsng

m3chrisCartoys#1 said:


> Think I found my anwser. It appears you can cancel same day and move reservations to another park.


Yep, as long as there is availability and you haven't scanned in to a park yet you can change it whenever.


----------



## dachsie

m3chrisCartoys#1 said:


> Think I found my anwser. It appears you can cancel same day and move reservations to another park.


If there is availability.


----------



## grahamharvey1982

Good morning!  Question for you all in case anyone knows: If a day's reservations are full, does Disney ever decide to open up new slots for park pass reservations throughout the day?  And if so, is there a specific time of day?  

(I know they sometimes used to do this with FastPass.  As an example, if you logged on to my Disney experience the day of your trip at certain times, there would be new Flight of Passage FastPasses that previously weren't available.)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## senadler

It looks like a few of the park hours have been extended in September.  AK is now 9-6 on 9/20 and 9/26.  Epcot is 11-8 on 9/26.


----------



## mickeyway

So I just lost my Epcot Park reservation when trying to switch to Animal Kingdom. In order to switch you have cancel first to even see what else is available. This is a huge problem. I lost my reservation and no parks have any availability. They need to show this information so people can plan accordingly. This really stinks since we had very few days to go to the parks and now we are locked out. Boo Disney YOu are making a hater out of a lifelong fan.


----------



## yulilin3

mickeyway said:


> So I just lost my Epcot Park reservation when trying to switch to Animal Kingdom. In order to switch you have cancel first to even see what else is available. This is a huge problem. I lost my reservation and no parks have any availability. They need to show this information so people can plan accordingly. This really stinks since we had very few days to go to the parks and now we are locked out. Boo Disney YOu are making a hater out of a lifelong fan.


Merged you to the existing reservation system thread
It is a real problem,  i hope they fix this soon


----------



## GBRforWDW

yulilin3 said:


> AK extends hours (closing at 6 instead of 5) on Sunday 20th


Looks like AK and Epcot have extended hours on Saturday 26th as well.  AK closing at 6 and Epcot at 8.


----------



## GBRforWDW

mickeyway said:


> So I just lost my Epcot Park reservation when trying to switch to Animal Kingdom. In order to switch you have cancel first to even see what else is available. This is a huge problem. I lost my reservation and no parks have any availability. They need to show this information so people can plan accordingly. This really stinks since we had very few days to go to the parks and now we are locked out. Boo Disney YOu are making a hater out of a lifelong fan.


wow, that's frustrating.  did you happen to check the park availability page first?  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...ort,passholder,tickets&defaultSegment=tickets 

I know it's different than actually reserving but it should help to identify before cancelling if they have passes available.


----------



## Tormania

Little by little.......just 2½ more months to get it all figured out....at least for our trip.


----------



## mickeyway

GBRforWDW said:


> wow, that's frustrating.  did you happen to check the park availability page first?  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...ort,passholder,tickets&defaultSegment=tickets
> 
> I know it's different than actually reserving but it should help to identify before cancelling if they have passes available.


Yes I did. I thought I could get my resies back if It was wrong. Unfortunately i was wrong and lost the day. So frustrating.


----------



## wilkydelts

mickeyway said:


> Yes I did. I thought I could get my resies back if It was wrong. Unfortunately i was wrong and lost the day. So frustrating.



So the availability calendar said there is was no availability and you did it anyways?


----------



## GBRforWDW

mickeyway said:


> Yes I did. I thought I could get my resies back if It was wrong. Unfortunately i was wrong and lost the day. So frustrating.


dang, that is frustrating.  Hope you have the ability to use the park day on another day instead.


----------



## meryll83

Not sure whether anyone’s learned why Sep 26th 21 was the cut off for park reservations? Just curious...

And I assume it’s hoped they may no longer be needed after this time, although many months to go before a decision needs to be made I suppose!

As our 11 month DVC booking window for next year fast approaches, it just got me wondering...


----------



## StageTek

One cannot book a resort on line after 9/26/21 either.

I have no knowledge of why. But I assume that when Disney opens the on-line booking window they will open park reservations.

Wouldn't it be wonderful if park hopping and no park reservations happen when they open up this window?


----------



## meryll83

That’s interesting, hadn’t realised resort reservations didn’t go beyond then at the moment either.


----------



## yulilin3

meryll83 said:


> Not sure whether anyone’s learned why Sep 26th 21 was the cut off for park reservations? Just curious...
> 
> And I assume it’s hoped they may no longer be needed after this time, although many months to go before a decision needs to be made I suppose!
> 
> As our 11 month DVC booking window for next year fast approaches, it just got me wondering...


Merged you to the reservation system thread. 
The consensus is they're waiting to finalize 50th anniversary festivities before opening the rest of the year


----------



## Shinrai

I have a question about reservation limits. Hoping somebody will know! We're planning a trip the end of October, and I know we can only buy a max of 7 tickets per person right now with our resort reservation.  If we wanted to go for an 8th day (to have 2 days for each park), can we buy separate one day tickets? Will it let us reserve an 8th day if we do?


----------



## lanejudy

Shinrai said:


> If we wanted to go for an 8th day (to have 2 days for each park), can we buy separate one day tickets? Will it let us reserve an 8th day if we do?


Yes, you can.  However I would have to _really_ want that 8th day to pay for a separate 1-day ticket.


----------



## Shinrai

lanejudy said:


> Yes, you can.  However I would have to _really_ want that 8th day to pay for a separate 1-day ticket.



Thank you. We just tried it out and it did let us! We really, really wanted the 8th day Lol We have been to Disneyland several times, but never Disney World. We can spend 4 days at the 2 California parks easily, so we were stressing out about which park to only see once.


----------



## Nana2Callie

I'm a bit confused on some of the posts that show people getting into the parks before they are open - tell me more.  We are driving, but I thought I read somewhere the parking lots opened 45 minutes prior to park opening.  Is that correct?


----------



## SMRT-1

meryll83 said:


> Not sure whether anyone’s learned why Sep 26th 21 was the cut off for park reservations? Just curious...
> 
> And I assume it’s hoped they may no longer be needed after this time, although many months to go before a decision needs to be made I suppose!
> 
> As our 11 month DVC booking window for next year fast approaches, it just got me wondering...


Currently, tickets are not available after 9/26/21, so there's no need yet for reservations since they require a valid ticket. As for why 9/26/21 is the cutoff for tickets - it lines up with the end of Disney's fiscal year, so my guess is that there are some accounting reasons for choosing that date. As Julie pointed out, it also has the added benefit of giving them time to assess the 50th anniversary situation and make any decisions before opening the floodgates.


----------



## elovell

Suddenly the week of October 12-16 has no availability for HS. I know that Monday is Columbus day, but surprised that the entire week is booked. Is there any likelihood that there will be additional availability? We were thinking about going after Columbus day, but if we won't be able to visit HS will probably wait until a different time.


----------



## sara_s

Not sure if anyone has had this experience...

My AP expires Oct 20 and I have a GDT resort stay starting Nov 2. DH and I intend to renew closer to that time, but I'm unsure whether I should worry too much since we would theoretically have a "spot" in the resort guest bucket?

I guess what I'm asking is, am I shooting myself in the foot if I wait until end of October to renew and try to get a park reservation for any of those days? Not sure how crowded that first week of November will be. Right now, AP and Resort Guest buckets are all green.


----------



## cyndiella

Ok, correct me if I'm wrong but Disney has set park capacity at 30% right now...  We usually go to WDW at the least crowded weeks according to different Crowd Calendar websites.  So is the current 30% that Disney is allowing comparable to a catagory 3-4 (out of 10) on most crowd calendars - which is our comfort level?  Will I notice a difference when we go in a couple of weeks from what *we *normally experience?
What do you think?


----------



## Mal6586

sara_s said:


> Not sure if anyone has had this experience...
> 
> My AP expires Oct 20 and I have a GDT resort stay starting Nov 2. DH and I intend to renew closer to that time, but I'm unsure whether I should worry too much since we would theoretically have a "spot" in the resort guest bucket?
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is, am I shooting myself in the foot if I wait until end of October to renew and try to get a park reservation for any of those days? Not sure how crowded that first week of November will be. Right now, AP and Resort Guest buckets are all green.


I know this is speaking from looking at Labor Day availability which was a beast all on its own, so it may not be entirely relevant, but the only thing I would worry about is how they seem to have been redistributing park pass availability 1-2 weeks ahead of time, i.e. pulling from resort bucket to put in AP bucket, which is then immediately snapped up by APs. I would think you're probably safe to wait until beginning of October, but waiting until the end of the month might have the potential for a problem if they redistribute.


----------



## sara_s

Mal6586 said:


> I know this is speaking from looking at Labor Day availability which was a beast all on its own, so it may not be entirely relevant, but the only thing I would worry about is how they seem to have been redistributing park pass availability 1-2 weeks ahead of time, i.e. pulling from resort bucket to put in AP bucket, which is then immediately snapped up by APs. I would think you're probably safe to wait until beginning of October, but waiting until the end of the month might have the potential for a problem if they redistribute.


Good point. I may need to push it just in case.


----------



## ddwlms

What is going on at DHS the week of Oct. 9, as there is no park reservation availability for the the entire week?


----------



## jodybird511

I would imagine it's related to Columbus weekend


----------



## Khobbs18

Lots of schools have a fall break that week.


----------



## Nick6300

I think I’ve heard 25%, but also heard that this is pure speculation and Disney never put out the capacity limit. Regardless though, we just got back. We typically go every yr around this time, value season 2 - one of the low periods to go. And I’d say that crowds were way lower. But Wait times were about 2/3 normal, which as mentioned are some of the lowest historically. I think around Labor Day it’s typically what up to 6/7 and maybe 4/5 for the thurs before and Tue after? So I think it’s like a 3/4 for weekdays right now and 4/5 for wknds. Reasons why wait times are still higher than purely 25/30% of normal is because of several things that add up to increased wait time:

they are boarding only 2 rows on small world And Pirates for instance, or they might add guests every few vehicles for instance on mermaid or mansion.

social spacing in lines makes people walk through a bit slower, often back tracing when you accidentally get too close to group ahead of you.

hand sanitizer dispensers everywhere has many guests in line stopping for the 5 sec to get some, and holding the line up (as many are getting sanitizer every time).

the longer queues that were made for social distancing forces you to zig zag more.

This is just a few of the reasons wait times are short but longer than you’d think right now.


----------



## ginnibobb

The day BEFORE we get there and our LAST day   They need to sprinkle a little more pixie dust for our trip next week!


----------



## Bear_Necessities

Is the move to reserve a spot for MGM everyday of your trip and then change it accordingly when you know forsure which days you'd like to go there? Or is it risky with how sketch the park reservation system has been for some folks? I'll be there October 23-30 but missed out on an Oga's cantina reservation so if i get it for one day of my trip, i want to make sure i'll be good to attend the park that day.


----------



## rwdavis2

There’s no way to predict it in this current era.


----------



## MikeRx

We hope to be hitting WDW just prior to the Fall Break rush as our is the week prior! We arrive the 6th and leave on the 11th. We were fortunate to get our park reservations for each day at the time we made the DVC reservations in June. We will have to have a special amount of patience on Saturday the 10th for our DHS day...
Like so many Disneyland faithful, we are just happy to be going anywhere. DLR was our initial Fall Break plan (as well as 5 other canceled or rescheduled trips...), but the uncertainties of opening pushed out or next visit to CA until December...(if they open).
Mike


----------



## yulilin3

cyndiella said:


> Ok, correct me if I'm wrong but Disney has set park capacity at 30% right now...  We usually go to WDW at the least crowded weeks according to different Crowd Calendar websites.  So is the current 30% that Disney is allowing comparable to a catagory 3-4 (out of 10) on most crowd calendars - which is our comfort level?  Will I notice a difference when we go in a couple of weeks from what *we *normally experience?
> What do you think?


Disney has never or will it ever release numbers, the 30% is guesses from different blogs and sites. The park will not feel the same crowd wise at all because the crowds are spread out in a different manner, without shows it may seem busier at times, the queues will look longer because of social distancing and wait times some times might be longer or shorter depending on group sizes and cleaning cycles.


----------



## yulilin3

elovell said:


> Suddenly the week of October 12-16 has no availability for HS. I know that Monday is Columbus day, but surprised that the entire week is booked. Is there any likelihood that there will be additional availability? We were thinking about going after Columbus day, but if we won't be able to visit HS will probably wait until a different time.


merged you to the correct thread
Disney is shuffling bucket availability all the time, also people cancel so just check every free time you have


----------



## yulilin3

Nana2Callie said:


> I'm a bit confused on some of the posts that show people getting into the parks before they are open - tell me more.  We are driving, but I thought I read somewhere the parking lots opened 45 minutes prior to park opening.  Is that correct?


merged you to the right thread
yes, parking lots open 45 min before posted park opening times. At that time the parks basically open to avoid having people waiting at the tapstiles. Even though the parks open earlier the attractions don't necessarily do, it is up to the operations team at each attraction to open it early or not


----------



## Shinrai

Hoping you guys can answer another question for me! Right now we have reservations set for our hotel, park days and dining. We were thinking about switching to a different hotel, but it might require cancelling our current room/ticket package and rebooking. I’m pretty sure that would mean we would have to reserve our park days again (which would be okay right now, those days are still available). But, would it mean our dining reservations would also be canceled? I’m worried about not being able to rebook those specific ones.


----------



## Nana2Callie

Having spent hours on the phone with this issue yesterday - yes you will have to rebook your park reservations, if you are moving off property.  Dining reservations will remain.


----------



## Turk February

yulilin3 said:


> merged you to the correct thread
> Disney is shuffling bucket availability all the time, also people cancel so just check every free time you have



I'm curious if they pause availability to drive people to book other parks. I had noticed that DHS was fully booked for 10/11-16, so I bought our tickets and booked the 10th 2 nights ago. Right after I did, the 9th and 10th suddenly showed as not available for DHS. I know that nobody knows anything and I'm not looking for an answer, it just seemed odd that those 2 dates turned yellow at the exact same time.


----------



## CamperDisney

I have an AP voucher that I will not be activating this year; it is attached to my MDE account. (I have never had an AP in past)

We have a fall trip planned and the system keeps accessing that voucher as my ticket, so it will not allow me to make park reservation for all our days. I was able to add a guest into my travel party under my nickname, and I reassigned this trip's ticket to my nickname. I had no trouble making reservations after swapping my ticket for this guest profile. I planned to put the ticket on a card when rather rather than my magic band. 

Then I realized, that will cause boarding pass issues when we go to DHS since our MDE account is under my real name. 

Between my two names, I have one park reservation for each day. Should I just wait till we arrive to try and sort this out, since an employee could swap my nickname park reservations to my real name and my ticket card. 

(I can't reassign the AP voucher to the nickname profile.)

I apologize if this is the wrong place for this question. Not really sure where to put it.


----------



## Chipwich

The whole week is already full at Studios.  I know it's Columbus day on Monday but is something else going on then that I'm missing??  I was planning on going that week but if Studios is impossible, I'm probably pushing it back a bit.


----------



## Shinrai

Nana2Callie said:


> Having spent hours on the phone with this issue yesterday - yes you will have to rebook your park reservations, if you are moving off property.  Dining reservations will remain.



Ugh, I hate those phone calls. So dining won’t cancel automatically? Good to know!


----------



## brockash

Shinrai said:


> Ugh, I hate those phone calls. So dining won’t cancel automatically? Good to know!


No, dining is not connected to your resort reservation.


----------



## Princess2R

Are the parks using fingerprint scanners at entrance and is this adding significant time to get in the park (cleaning between guests)?

Slightly different topic :
i cant find it but I thought I read that at HS has a new security system where you walk through and don't have a bag check ?


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Princess2R said:


> and is this adding significant time to get in the park ?
> 
> Slightly different topic :
> i cant find it but I thought I read that at HS has a new security system where you walk through and don't have a bag check ?


Yes they have a walk through scanner.. they wont let anyone film it but Tim tracker showed it from a far.


----------



## Spridell

No fingerprint scanners in use at any park.


----------



## dachsie

CamperDisney said:


> I have an AP voucher that I will not be activating this year; it is attached to my MDE account. (I have never had an AP in past)
> 
> We have a fall trip planned and the system keeps accessing that voucher as my ticket, so it will not allow me to make park reservation for all our days. I was able to add a guest into my travel party under my nickname, and I reassigned this trip's ticket to my nickname. I had no trouble making reservations after swapping my ticket for this guest profile. I planned to put the ticket on a card when rather rather than my magic band.
> 
> Then I realized, that will cause boarding pass issues when we go to DHS since our MDE account is under my real name.
> 
> Between my two names, I have one park reservation for each day. Should I just wait till we arrive to try and sort this out, since an employee could swap my nickname park reservations to my real name and my ticket card.
> 
> (I can't reassign the AP voucher to the nickname profile.)
> 
> I apologize if this is the wrong place for this question. Not really sure where to put it.


Have you tried calling and having them fix it for you?


----------



## AllieBoo

I don't think anything else is going on that week, I think it's just due to the holiday combined with reduced capacity.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Plus if people see 1 day is at capacity, they hurry up and reserve another, so the surrounding days fill up faster as a result.


----------



## cwdoll

I noticed that as well and assumed there was a conference or tournament of some sort going on. The reservation patterns have definitely proved to be quite interesting thus far since reopening...


----------



## momtwoboys

oct3 epcot open till 8:00pm too


----------



## CanucksRock

Nana2Callie said:


> I'm a bit confused on some of the posts that show people getting into the parks before they are open - tell me more.  We are driving, but I thought I read somewhere the parking lots opened 45 minutes prior to park opening.  Is that correct?


Yes, parking lots open 30-60 mins before the parks - you go right into the park.

IN AK - only Pandora rides open before 9. (We learned that today )


----------



## Turk February

CAPSLOCK said:


> Plus if people see 1 day is at capacity, they hurry up and reserve another, so the surrounding days fill up faster as a result.



This is 100% true. I want DHS for the 11th or 12th but ultimately booked the 10th (our arrival day) before it filled up as an absolute last choice. They added more passes to Labor Day week so I'm hopeful I can switch my day.


----------



## yulilin3

Update that the Cadaver Dans will perform in Frontierland first set is at 9:05am they sing until 5:25pm, not all that time obviously. My guess is they will sing either from the Country Bears balcony or the Golden Horseshoe porch so they are properly social distant


----------



## PatMcDuck

I am also having problems with the not knowing which of my various tickets the system is picking up for each park day I reserve. I have several one day comp passes (I am a CM), my main entrance pass, and a 4 day hopper.  When I tried to reassign a comp pass (this is allowed on MDE) it said all 3 comps had FastPasses (which means park passes).  Yet I was only using 2 out of the 3 this trip.  I had to call to get one comp pass reassigned to my son (we use comps for Studios).  My son also has a few different passes and I am not sure how it is prioritized.  (I asked on the phone call for the correct order) but still anticipate problems, because I have no way to look myself and see which park ticket the system associated with which park day.  And if I ask them to use a different ticket, that ticket won't have a park pass associated with it.


----------



## Eastern

CamperDisney said:


> I have an AP voucher that I will not be activating this year; it is attached to my MDE account. (I have never had an AP in past)
> 
> We have a fall trip planned and the system keeps accessing that voucher as my ticket, so it will not allow me to make park reservation for all our days. I was able to add a guest into my travel party under my nickname, and I reassigned this trip's ticket to my nickname. I had no trouble making reservations after swapping my ticket for this guest profile. I planned to put the ticket on a card when rather rather than my magic band.
> 
> Then I realized, that will cause boarding pass issues when we go to DHS since our MDE account is under my real name.
> 
> Between my two names, I have one park reservation for each day. Should I just wait till we arrive to try and sort this out, since an employee could swap my nickname park reservations to my real name and my ticket card.
> 
> (I can't reassign the AP voucher to the nickname profile.)



When I have a ticket question I go to the first thread on the sticky up top.

So what I would have done is to make the 'extra' profile and assign the AP voucher to that. Then just go ahead and book everything with your 'real' profile, with the ticket you want to use attached to that. You can probably still fix it but you might mess things up worse so I would call Disney IT department and have them sort it out for you.

And I would do it now so that you don't start your vacation all stressed out.


----------



## underminer

I have been reading some posts about attractions being open at DHS before the posted open time of 10am.  Does this happen in any other parks?


----------



## yulilin3

underminer said:


> I have been reading some posts about attractions being open at DHS before the posted open time of 10am.  Does this happen in any other parks?


Yes but none of it is guaranteed.  The decision to open an attraction is done every morning by that operations team
I've done at mk pp, 7dmt, iasw before opening,  at ak I've done ks and  fop before opening


----------



## yulilin3

Heads up that Dapper Dans appear ri be performing from the trolley as it goes up and down main street,  also someone reported from the train station.  I'll be there tomorrow and find out for sure


----------



## yulilin3

heads up for people coming this weekend. 25, 26 and 27 reverting to July hours

*Magic Kingdom: *9 a.m.-7 p.m.
*EPCOT: *11 a.m.-9 p.m.
*Disney’s Hollywood Studios: *10 a.m.-8 p.m.
*Disney’s Animal Kingdom: *8 a.m.-6 p.m.


----------



## Melodious

yulilin3 said:


> Heads up that Dapper Dans appear ri be performing from the trolley as it goes up and down main street,  also someone reported from the train station.  I'll be there tomorrow and find out for sure



On Sunday, it was raining and we saw them on the trolley on Main Street.  They also performed from the train station balcony at the front of the park.


----------



## dachsie

Last nite I called Disney about my park hopper tickets.  I am going after Thanksgiving.  The CM recommended to me that I wait to convert as they still hope to get park hopping going.  I am not sure they will but I took his advice.  He said if I changed the tickets now, I would be locked in to my date whereas the tickets I have now are good thru 9/26/21.  He recommended I go to DS guest services when I get here to change them so I was ok with that.  Thought this might help folks who are in a similar situation.

Also, he was really nice and gave me some pointers on how to get a RotR boarding pass - turn off wifi, be ready at 10, etc


----------



## Took

ginnibobb said:


> The day BEFORE we get there and our LAST day   They need to sprinkle a little more pixie dust for our trip next week!


We have felt this way too.  We booked our trip a month ago, when waits and park times were very different.   I really can't understand why WDW cut hours JUST as crowds increased.  That seems counter to their goal of creating safe experiences for guests.  If I could cancel, I would. Believe me!


----------



## yulilin3

Took said:


> We have felt this way too.  We booked our trip a month ago, when waits and park times were very different.   I really can't understand why WDW cut hours JUST as crowds increased.  That seems counter to their goal of creating safe experiences for guests.  If I could cancel, I would. Believe me!


the reasoning from the business side is that they opened with the original set of hours in July, they knew how many people had reservations at hotels, parks and dining. Then the numbers started to spike and there was a huge amount of people cancelling leaving the parks for those few last hours empty, CM doing nothing, toons of money being lost.
So they cut hours and of course the numbers leveled, people started coming again. So now they're playing catch up, where they want to find a good balance between hours and demand
I still find the first hour at any of the parks to be really empty, I have also found several times the last hour at the parks to be very doable


----------



## Nanceliz319

We have a trip planned for early next year. Just wondering how soon do we need to make the park reservations? I don't want to get stuck not getting a park day. But, don't want to buy tickets too far ahead.
Thank you guys!!!


----------



## Befferk

I think it really depends on if you're going during a busy time or around a holiday. I'm going during the week after Christmas, so as soon as we booked flights I grabbed my tickets and park reservations. You can keep checking the park availability calendar and that will give you a really good idea how far out things are booking up.


----------



## yulilin3

Nanceliz319 said:


> We have a trip planned for early next year. Just wondering how soon do we need to make the park reservations? I don't want to get stuck not getting a park day. But, don't want to buy tickets too far ahead.
> Thank you guys!!!


merged you to the existing thread


----------



## yulilin3

Sept 26 is sold out for all ticket tiers for all parks


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Sept 26 is sold out for all ticket tiers for all parks



Will be at MK that day, greeaattt


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Will be at MK that day, greeaattt


I'm at DHS with friends that are visiting SWGE for the first time


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I'm at DHS with friends that are visiting SWGE for the first time



That's thursday for me!  Well, not visiting GE for first time, but attempting to get my friends on Rise for the first time


----------



## Took

yulilin3 said:


> the reasoning from the business side is that they opened with the original set of hours in July, they knew how many people had reservations at hotels, parks and dining. Then the numbers started to spike and there was a huge amount of people cancelling leaving the parks for those few last hours empty, CM doing nothing, toons of money being lost.
> So they cut hours and of course the numbers leveled, people started coming again. So now they're playing catch up, where they want to find a good balance between hours and demand
> I still find the first hour at any of the parks to be really empty, I have also found several times the last hour at the parks to be very doable


LOL, I shouldn't have said "I really can't understand" because, from a business perspective, of course, I can understand.  But WDW was really "on" about safety at first, but it seems now that they're making guests less safe.  Now, I'm saying this as a person who is coming from a state where mask compliance is very high.  We only decided to go when we heard that the parks were "empty."  We are locked in now, and I'm trying to stay calm, but I'm frustrated that I'm being caught up in WDW's slow response to the increased crowds.


----------



## yulilin3

Took said:


> LOL, I shouldn't have said "I really can't understand" because, from a business perspective, of course, I can understand.  But WDW was really "on" about safety at first, but it seems now that they're making guests less safe.  Now, I'm saying this as a person who is coming from a state where mask compliance is very high.  We only decided to go when we heard that the parks were "empty."  We are locked in now, and I'm trying to stay calm, but I'm frustrated that I'm being caught up in WDW's slow response to the increased crowds.


It's definitely dependent on your level of what you think safety is.  Even though crowds are larger i have not been in any situation where you can't swerve,  cross the street,  to get further away from people.  And in queues i leave two markers from the person in front and have told people behind me to check their markers as some forget or don't care and they get too close.
I eat at off times whenever possible and never have an issue
So i still feel safe there BUT other people might see the same conditions and feel uncomfortable. 
As i stated before,  both of my kids work at the theme parks (DHS and Universal/VB) I visit all of them 3 times a week and now also work at a theme park SWO, and none of us have gotten sick or at least symptomatic,  it could be luck,  could be we've followed the safety policies and use the tools the parks are giving us,  or it could be a combo of the 3


----------



## erinch

Does this mean arrive at 7 am and the parking lot and park open at 7:15? Or is it really 8?!


----------



## yulilin3

erinch said:


> Does this mean arrive at 7 am and the parking lot and park open at 7:15? Or is it really 8?!


all parking lots open about 45 minutes before park official opening time, they let you line up at the toll plaza about an hour before


----------



## erinch

One tip when leaving an attraction is that the WDW herd mentality kicks in. Push forward to stay ahead of the curve. Hold back and you’ll be able to put space between yourself and the others.


----------



## Befferk

yulilin3 said:


> all parking lots open about 45 minutes before park official opening time, they let you line up at the toll plaza about an hour before



If arriving too early at the MK toll, I've heard people mention looping back around to hopefully then be able to get in line. Looking at a map, what is the route to take to be able to loop back around quickest? It's been a few years since we've been there, and maybe when there in person it's more obvious....

Also if we decide to Uber in to MK instead, where is the best place to have them drop us off so we can walk to the park (like can we be dropped off at one of the resorts)?


----------



## yulilin3

Befferk said:


> If arriving too early at the MK toll, I've heard people mention looping back around to hopefully then be able to get in line. Looking at a map, what is the route to take to be able to loop back around quickest? It's been a few years since we've been there, and maybe when there in person it's more obvious....
> 
> Also if we decide to Uber in to MK instead, where is the best place to have them drop us off so we can walk to the park (like can we be dropped off at one of the resorts)?


After the toll plaza you take the exit towards the gas station back to world drive,  then you take the return loop towards mk
You won't be able to get dropped off at the contempo unless you have a dining reservation.  Uber drops off at the ttc. I know people have been dropped off on the side of the road at contempo but that's not allowed and unsafe


----------



## Rebecca Pocahontas

I have a question about eating/drinking in the parks when you're not at a restaurant (outside/walking).

I know you are not allowed to take off your mask except for at the restaurant tables and in the special mask-free sit down stations. But what is the rule for wanting to take a drink of water from a bottle? Am I allowed to take a sip while waiting in line? I don't want to do anything wrong but I want to know what I allowed and not allowed.

Before the virus I used to bring a granola bar to eat for my breakfast, and I would usually eat it while waiting for the rope to drop or while waiting in line for a ride. I am guessing I am not allowed to do that anymore, right?

Just stating, I know I need to wear my mask and I will follow the rules, I just want to make sure I am being informed properly beforehand.


----------



## lanejudy

Rebecca Pocahontas said:


> I have a question about eating/drinking in the parks when you're not at a restaurant (outside/walking).


You must be stationary (stopped) and off to the side socially-distanced to remove your mask and eat/drink.  No sipping or snacking while walking.


----------



## Befferk

yulilin3 said:


> After the toll plaza you take the exit towards the gas station back to world drive,  then you take the return loop towards mk
> You won't be able to get dropped off at the contempo unless you have a dining reservation.  Uber drops off at the ttc. I know people have been dropped off on the side of the road at contempo but that's not allowed and unsafe



Ahhh, ok. I was thinking they didn't even let you through the toll plaza.


----------



## yulilin3

Befferk said:


> Ahhh, ok. I was thinking they didn't even let you through the toll plaza.


Police is blocking the road towards the parking lot


----------



## disneygirlsng

Rebecca Pocahontas said:


> I have a question about eating/drinking in the parks when you're not at a restaurant (outside/walking).
> 
> I know you are not allowed to take off your mask except for at the restaurant tables and in the special mask-free sit down stations. But what is the rule for wanting to take a drink of water from a bottle? Am I allowed to take a sip while waiting in line? I don't want to do anything wrong but I want to know what I allowed and not allowed.
> 
> Before the virus I used to bring a granola bar to eat for my breakfast, and I would usually eat it while waiting for the rope to drop or while waiting in line for a ride. I am guessing I am not allowed to do that anymore, right?
> 
> Just stating, I know I need to wear my mask and I will follow the rules, I just want to make sure I am being informed properly beforehand.


Yes, you are able to eat/snack while waiting in line as long as you are stopped. No issues for me anytime we stopped for me to grab a quick sip of water or bite of food while distanced from others. Just don't walk through the line while eating/drinking and you should be ok.


----------



## Geomom

Rebecca Pocahontas said:


> I have a question about eating/drinking in the parks when you're not at a restaurant (outside/walking).
> 
> I know you are not allowed to take off your mask except for at the restaurant tables and in the special mask-free sit down stations. But what is the rule for wanting to take a drink of water from a bottle? Am I allowed to take a sip while waiting in line? I don't want to do anything wrong but I want to know what I allowed and not allowed.
> 
> Before the virus I used to bring a granola bar to eat for my breakfast, and I would usually eat it while waiting for the rope to drop or while waiting in line for a ride. I am guessing I am not allowed to do that anymore, right?
> 
> Just stating, I know I need to wear my mask and I will follow the rules, I just want to make sure I am being informed properly beforehand.


When we went in July/August, we took quick swigs of water while socially distanced in line but didn't feel good about eating in line or seeing others eat in line as the mask tends to be off longer while people eat vs a quick swig of water.  Otherwise, you can sit/stand off to the side in the parks to eat/drink if you're socially distanced.  Also, without FP+, the lines are constantly moving unless you hit a cleaning cycle.


----------



## Raven01

No idea if this is the right thread, but specifically didn’t want to post a new one.

My family of five had 4 five day park hoppers and one 7 day park hopper, all bought from Undercover Tourist.  They were date extended to 2021. I called, and told them my goal was everyone to have a six day base ticket.

I was on hold over two hours.  Dropping the park hopper requires it to be escalated.  Price bridging, the extra day, etc meant it took some time.  However, the end result was six day DATED base tickets for everyone, and a refund on a Disney gift card for over $400.  I got the refund digitally within 24 hours.

Well worth the headache to call.  I didn’t want to wait untilI arrived


----------



## yulilin3

Raven01 said:


> No idea if this is the right thread, but specifically didn’t want to post a new one.
> 
> My family of five had 4 five day park hoppers and one 7 day park hopper, all bought from Undercover Tourist.  They were date extended to 2021. I called, and told them my goal was everyone to have a six day base ticket.
> 
> I was on hold over two hours.  Dropping the park hopper requires it to be escalated.  Price bridging, the extra day, etc meant it took some time.  However, the end result was six day DATED base tickets for everyone, and a refund on a Disney gift card for over $400.  I got the refund digitally within 24 hours.
> 
> Well worth the headache to call.  I didn’t want to wait untilI arrived


more suited for the ticket sticky but thanks for sharing


----------



## Turk February

Noticed yesterday afternoon around 4:30 that they refilled the reservation buckets for this coming weekend. I have been obsessively checking for availability for our dates in October to move our DHS date, and just wanted to offer a possible glimmer of hope for anyone in the same position. They didn't last long, and the dates were back to grey/yellow after 10-15 minutes. But if you're willing to check and change plans last minute (since it seems like refilling is a thing they might only do a few days ahead) you might be in luck if you look at the right time.


----------



## HollyMD

I just looked at the calendar for October. The added more availability for Columbus Day week. It was full for DHS most of that week and the prior weekend when I looked yesterday, but availability in all buckets currently. Now the week before, which is when we are going, shows DHS full most days


----------



## wilkydelts

HollyMD said:


> I just looked at the calendar for October. The added more availability for Columbus Day week. It was full for DHS most of that week and the prior weekend when I looked yesterday, but availability in all buckets currently. Now the week before, which is when we are going, shows DHS full most days



I would prefer it stay yellow than knowing they are adding more bodies. It will be very interesting Oct 8-17 in WDW.


----------



## DanSchwartz

Florida expected to increase indoor dining capacity and general event capacity very soon.  Crowds likely will see big increase for holidays


----------



## yulilin3

Just because the Gov is increasing capacity doesn't mean Disney will. The Gov has given Disney free reign on what to do for a while now. But it will be ultimately Disney to make the decision for their own private company


----------



## Befferk

DanSchwartz said:


> Florida expected to increase indoor dining capacity and general event capacity very soon.  Crowds likely will see big increase for holidays



I'm fine with more people as long as they do increase dining room capacity and open some shows to disperse the people.


----------



## DanSchwartz

True that Disney doesn't have to increase capacities consistent with Gov guidelines.  But, have you ever seen Disney pass up the opportunity to make more money?  Even if they increase capacity and a spike or second wave hits, they can say they followed Gov guidelines to cover butts.


----------



## yulilin3

DanSchwartz said:


> True that Disney doesn't have to increase capacities consistent with Gov guidelines.  But, have you ever seen Disney pass up the opportunity to make more money?  Even if they increase capacity and a spike or second wave hits, they can say they followed Gov guidelines to cover butts.


They've been given the green light for weeks now to increase capacity


----------



## Turk February

Of course hours after I change my flight they open up more park reservations for my original dates


----------



## Biggen

Excellent news about Fl moving to phase 3.  Hopefully Disney will get rid of the ridiculous mask rule since they don't do jack!


----------



## FCDub

...


----------



## yulilin3

Biggen said:


> Excellent news about Fl moving to phase 3.  Hopefully Disney will get rid of the ridiculous mask rule since they don't do jack!


Remember this thread is not to discuss mask effectiveness
Furthermore i expect Disney to continue with the guidelines through the end of the year at least


----------



## Lsdolphin

Hoping that when park capacity does return to 100% they bring back fast pass and park hopping!


----------



## im4pacers1

We planned a last minute trip 10/12-10/16 due to our beach vacation being cancelled from Hurricane Sally. HS has been unavailable for a few weeks but just turned green. Does that mean someone cancelled or they increased capacity? We are excited that we get to go to HS but nervous that there will be heavy crowds.


----------



## vicarrieous

I noticed this too. I think they are shifting around availability or upping it.


----------



## DanSchwartz

Lsdolphin said:


> Hoping that when park capacity does return to 100% they bring back fast pass and park hopping!


I agree.  Hopefully they do it before approved for 100% capacity.  It just seems like another great way to keep people moving quicker and avoid congestion.  May as well phase it back in to service before back to full capacity.


----------



## Princess Merida

Hoping for the same for Thanksgiving week.  I would really like to get my husband in to Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## BibbidiBobbidiBOO

Florida Gov just announced we are starting phase 3 today. So Disney may be entering their next phase. Idk.


----------



## yulilin3

Just another reminder this thread is not to discuss efficiency of current procedures and Disney is its own entity and has been able to increase capacity for quiet some time,  they are choosing to take it slow


----------



## GBRforWDW

Week of Dec 6-12 Hours released.  Same as the week before:

MK 9-7
Epcot 12-8
HS 10-7
AK 9-5


----------



## MrKnight

yulilin3 said:


> Just another reminder this thread is not to discuss efficiency of current procedures and Disney is its own entity and has been able to increase capacity for quiet some time,  they are choosing to take it slow



With all due respect, the announcement from Governor DeSantis today specifically mentions theme parks and the ability for theme parks to "return to normal operations" and normal capacity limits, this is hence directly relevant to the WDW parks. Why can this topic not be discussed here? I am honestly confused.


----------



## yulilin3

MrKnight said:


> With all due respect, the announcement from Governor DeSantis today specifically mentions theme parks and the ability for theme parks to "return to normal operations" and normal capacity limits, this is hence directly relevant to the WDW parks. Why can this topic not be discussed here? I am honestly confused.


DeSantis has given the greenlight for Disney to open more capacity for weeks now,  Disney has chosen not to change the current guidelines,  as soon as Disney changes anything it'll be posted here
People posting usually get political and nasty, I wouldn't have a problem if people remained civil


----------



## yulilin3

On Disney's internal CM website it states that they received the new guidelines from the Governor and at this moment they are not making any changes to procedures and a reminder to continue to wear  face coverings both for guest and CM
As soon as they update anything it will be posted here


----------



## RLHornbeck

How or does this ruling impact DVC resorts or independently run businesses at Disney springs?


----------



## WEDWDW

Tables and Chairs now placed throughout United Kingdom.

Very cool.

Never thought I would see that!


----------



## WEDWDW

Biggen said:


> Excellent news about Fl moving to phase 3.  Hopefully Disney will get rid of the ridiculous mask rule since they don't do jack!


_Despite Governor Ron DeSantis lifting COVID-19 restrictions across the state and allowing businesses to transition to a Phase 3 reopening, guests looking to visit the theme parks are still required to wear face masks at all times.

In a press conference today, Orange County Mayor Jerry Demings stated that the face mask mandate is still in place, and that all guests and residents must still abide by it._


----------



## soniam

RLHornbeck said:


> How or does this ruling impact DVC resorts or independently run businesses at Disney springs?



DVC will follow WDW's lead. None of the businesses at Disney Springs own the property. They are renters. Disney still has the right to dictate whatever rules the lease agreements allow.


----------



## RLHornbeck

As I have rental properties, it matters what is in the lease, as this is something new does Disney have language in the leases to be able to dictate what they can or cant do in this situation? I know my leases do not have language in them for me to dictate things different than state law.

Same with DVC, as this is a timeshare, does there governing bylaws give Disney regulation or the state?


----------



## erinch

On the drinking water question, with longer lines I am frequently drinking water while in line. I take antihistamines and my mouth dries out. I was worried, but it is not an issue. I quickky pull down my mask and take a sip and pull mask up again. In lines, you will be 6 feet from all parties.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Cross-posting

Big news for Hollywood Studios starting October 5th

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eriences-abound-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## yulilin3

The Grand Floridian Orchestra has been permanently cut and their last performance at the Beauty and the Beast theater will be October 3rd


----------



## dachsie

yulilin3 said:


> The Grand Floridian Orchestra has been permanently cut and their last performance at the Beauty and the Beast theater will be October 3rd


What does permanently cut mean?  They won't ever be brought back?


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> What does permanently cut mean?  They won't ever be brought back?


Yes that's what it means


----------



## brockash

dachsie said:


> What does permanently cut mean?  They won't ever be brought back?


I wouldn't say they won't ever be brought back; but I think it's more accurate to say they're cut with no plans to bring them back at this time.


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Befferk said:


> I'm fine with more people as long as they do increase dining room capacity and open some shows to disperse the people.


And increase ride capacity.  Fill up all the rows and seats.  Suddenly those lines will diminish fast.  Hope they do this by our October trip.


----------



## Turk February

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> And increase ride capacity.  Fill up all the rows and seats.  Suddenly those lines will diminish fast.  Hope they do this by our October trip.



This will not happen in the near future, and especially not in the next month.


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> I wouldn't say they won't ever be brought back; but I think it's more accurate to say they're cut with no plans to bring them back at this time.


Well yeah,  anything is possible but as of right now they're cut with no plans to bring them back


----------



## dachsie

Well, I hope they plan to bring back the BatB show now.


----------



## brewhome

dachsie said:


> Well, I hope they plan to bring back the BatB show now.



That’s what I was thinking... start with Frozen, then Beauty and the Beast, then maybe Indiana Jones at some point shortly after.  They need to have places for people to go to shorten up the wait times in that park as they increase capacity.


----------



## hlrubin507

If this is already posted somewhere, please forgive.  I read in this thread that the parking lots open 45 minutes prior to park opening.  If I arrive at DHS parking at 9:15 on a weekday (early December), will I have ANY trouble getting in, parking, and tapping in well before 10am?  Anyone have any real-life reports that are somewhat recent on their DHS opening strategy?

Alternatively I could book in at a Skyliner or DHS-walkable resort for the night before.  I am staying in a rental for 2 weeks but am open to a 1-night on-property stay for the fun of it and also to make sure I get a chance at the 10am BGs.  Traveling from the west coast so I don't have a chance for a do-over (other than a backup HS day which I do have booked).

I would really rather go the extra mile planning than having it be a more stressful situation than it already is 

Thank you all!


----------



## yulilin3

hlrubin507 said:


> If this is already posted somewhere, please forgive.  I read in this thread that the parking lots open 45 minutes prior to park opening.  If I arrive at DHS parking at 9:15 on a weekday (early December), will I have ANY trouble getting in, parking, and tapping in well before 10am?  Anyone have any real-life reports that are somewhat recent on their DHS opening strategy?
> 
> Alternatively I could book in at a Skyliner or DHS-walkable resort for the night before.  I am staying in a rental for 2 weeks but am open to a 1-night on-property stay for the fun of it and also to make sure I get a chance at the 10am BGs.  Traveling from the west coast so I don't have a chance for a do-over (other than a backup HS day which I do have booked).
> 
> I would really rather go the extra mile planning than having it be a more stressful situation than it already is
> 
> Thank you all!


Plenty of reports in the just back thread
Get to the lot by 9am and you'll be fine


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## Dis703

I am going to be at WDW in November and at some point I read that you could not leave the parks and return.  Is that the case or did I read that wrong? I couldn't find anything while searching today. I have an AP and I know park hopping isn't currently allowed, but can I leave the park to dine at a resort and return to the same park?  

TIA!


----------



## AmishGuy91

Dis703 said:


> I am going to be at WDW in November and at some point I read that you could not leave the parks and return.  Is that the case or did I read that wrong? I couldn't find anything while searching today. I have an AP and I know park hopping isn't currently allowed, but can I leave the park to dine at a resort and return to the same park?
> 
> TIA!



Yes definitely allowed


----------



## Dis703

AmishGuy91 said:


> Yes definitely allowed



Great, thanks! I'm not having luck with in park dining so it doesn't seem I'll have a choice but to leave the park for a meal here and there.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 528807


Just read that in an email. Sad news and wondering how this will affect the parks.


----------



## gharter

yulilin3 said:


> The Grand Floridian Orchestra has been permanently cut and their last performance at the Beauty and the Beast theater will be October 3rd


that is very sad.  We loved going to GF, get a drink and listen to them play.  Very talented people.


----------



## gharter

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 528807


Just read that in an email.  So sad.  Hope they are able to return in the near future.


----------



## aladdin94

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 528807


Oh my gosh, that so sad


----------



## DisneyNDecember

Is the massive layoff only California employees?
Never mind. Googling it now. Very sad.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyNDecember said:


> Is the massive layoff only California employees?


domestic, WDW, DL, DCL and Disney stores


----------



## pigletto

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 528807


28,000 people. That’s just awful. There is a very rough road ahead for so many.


----------



## unbanshee

Blog Mickey has the email from D'Amaro to cast

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disney-world-begins-cast-member-layoffs/


----------



## stinkpickle

Yehaa Bob!


----------



## pigletto

Anytime that this year would like to stop sucking would be just fine with me.


----------



## snappy

2020 is endless


----------



## Biggen

There is no reason that California should be closed while Florida is not.  That isn't the viruses doing at this point in time.  We are beyond that now.  That is pure political.


----------



## pigletto

Biggen said:


> There is no reason that California should be closed while Florida is not.  That isn't the viruses doing at this point in time.  We are beyond that now.  That is pure political.


There’s no way to answer your post without turning to politics. But I will say that each state is determining what is in the best  interests of their citizens and/or economies. Sometimes those two things don‘t line up.


----------



## lcur77

Sad about the 28k let go. While not at all surprising the hope is a therapeutic and/or an effective vaccine is developed quickly enough to let things return to normal soon. Once that happens and the economy rebounds I think you will see most of those jobs come back.


----------



## yulilin3

lcur77 said:


> Sad about the 28k let go. While not at all surprising the hope is a therapeutic and/or an effective vaccine is developed quickly enough to let things return to normal soon. Once that happens and the economy rebounds I think you will see most of those jobs come back.


Even with a vaccine the effects of 4 months of closure will be felt for many years,  there's no coming back quickly from this


----------



## wilkydelts

I went in and was playing with Mobile Ordering. They have completely removed the option to pay with a Gift Card or Disney Redemption Rewards Card. Very worried about this getting fixed!


----------



## lovethattink

wilkydelts said:


> I went in and was playing with Mobile Ordering. They have completely removed the option to pay with a Gift Card or Disney Redemption Rewards Card. Very worried about this getting fixed!



We were at MK and used our gift card at the register. There’s at least 1 register open at each qs.


----------



## pigletgirl

yulilin3 said:


> Even with a vaccine the effects of 4 months of closure will be felt for many years,  there's no coming back quickly from this


5-10 years is what I've heard


----------



## NotGrumpyButPrettyClose

pigletgirl said:


> 5-10 years is what I've heard


If history repeats itself, the 1918 pandemic lasted three years, followed by a booming recovery called "The Roaring Twenties."  My new motto is "Stay Alive 'till 2025."


----------



## pigletgirl

NotGrumpyButPrettyClose said:


> If history repeats itself, the 1918 pandemic lasted three years, followed by a booming recovery called "The Roaring Twenties."  My new motto is "Stay Alive 'till 2025."


I meant in regards to the travel industry going back to what it once was. I know this is true for our state's tourism.


----------



## Nebraska_Disney

Personally, I have lost a lot of faith in Disney over the last year and even though we have had many (over a dozen) trips to FL to WDW, pretty sure we will not be going back for quite some time.  My kids are older (19 and 16) and want to go to other places.  Maybe in another decade Disney will get tired of being so PC and catering to every blow-hard who wants to feel offended at any given moment, and they can go back to providing a magical experience for guests.  I have loved Disney and will be back, someday, just not anytime soon.  Maybe when I do go back, it will be with grandkids in tow as it will be that long.


----------



## Carrie Ellis

This Pandemic is saving me a lot of money but I wish it was not the reason.  We have canceled a Yellowstone trip and a Disneyland trip.


----------



## Carrie Ellis

Nebraska_Disney said:


> Personally, I have lost a lot of faith in Disney over the last year and even though we have had many (over a dozen) trips to FL to WDW, pretty sure we will not be going back for quite some time.  My kids are older (19 and 16) and want to go to other places.  Maybe in another decade Disney will get tired of being so PC and catering to every blow-hard who wants to feel offended at any given moment, and they can go back to providing a magical experience for guests.  I have loved Disney and will be back, someday, just not anytime soon.  Maybe when I do go back, it will be with grandkids in tow as it will be that long.


I agree but I will probably still go back eventually.  My kids are 24 and nearly 20 now.  It still brings me joy.  I wish they would just stick to entertainment and leave everything else alone.  I don't want to be disappointed.   The movies have not been very great lately either. Mulan needed a lot of help.


----------



## Newbie500

Feeling sad for the cast members who will be without their Disney jobs.  Hopefully they can find another job quickly but it may not be so easy with such high unemployment in general.  On the Disney ownership side, could this lead to more cutbacks in park hours, attractions, etc.?  Covid not going away this year and will still limit activities first half of next year even with a vaccine in my view.  This virus has affected all of us in so many ways, mostly bad.


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

Any thoughts on how the sad news of all those employees being laid off will impact guest experience? Any guesses, theories or rumors in regards to when fireworks might return... or does this layoff news maybe indicate that’s not going to happen? Ive had to cancel 2 trips so far due to Covid. Now we are supposed to go in April and Im wondering what thoughts are on how Disney will be in April/May 2021?


----------



## holden

I wouldn't expect anything to go back to the way it was anytime soon.  Maybe in 2022?


----------



## zacharyt25

Hi! Does anyone have any guess as to when fireworks MIGHT be returning to the parks? I had a trip planned for August(LOL!) and postponed it to next May..... now I'm realizing its already October and May is far but not THAT far away. If there are no fireworks I may consider postponing again.... so I'm just trying to put my ear to the street and see if anyone has any idea when they may return!!


----------



## Tormania

Tokyo Disneyland already had their fireworks and parades return LAST MONTH!!!!

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...-return-to-tokyo-disneyland-on-september-1st/

No excuse not to have them running now at WDW IMHO.  But as to when they actual come back, say 2021....now is that Jan or Dec......who knows.

Oh, and I just noticed that their fireworks show starts at 8pm.........WTH is MK closing earlier again???


----------



## cgattis

I’m afraid there will be no fireworks until the 50th celebration.  That’d make it extra “special”


----------



## gonitts

Just wondering about current restrictions and what they are?  Haven't been following too close.  We have a condo reserved offsite for next May.  No way we are coming if we have to wear those rags on our faces and if there is no character greets and fireworks, etc.   In other words we want it to be like it was 5 years ago, the last time we visited.  Did the governor's move to next phase change anything?


----------



## kdonnel

Based on your requirements, you do not want to go at this time.


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

cgattis said:


> I’m afraid there will be no fireworks until the 50th celebration.  That’d make it extra “special”


Thats what im hoping they wont do. Instead of getting them back up and running as soon as possible, theyre gonna wait for an event like the 4th or the anniversary. Sigh.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

No fireworks until crowds are much higher and they’re bringing in more cash. They cost a lot to do. I don’t think it has anything to do with covid or social distancing but all about a cost saving measure. Disney May say they can’t do it due to social distancing issues but personally I don’t think that’s the reason.


----------



## DestyTiger

I think you will see fireworks by the end of the year.  The vast majority of the unfortunate layoffs are due to the CA governor refusing to allow DL to open.  All of those park employees are without a place to work until he changes his mind.

I think the increase in crowds you are seeing at DW is the reason for the testing of fireworks.  If crowds continue to grow (and I expect they will as we get closer to the holidays), then more shows and fireworks are likely to return.


----------



## wilkydelts

gonitts said:


> Just wondering about current restrictions and what they are?  Haven't been following too close.  We have a condo reserved offsite for next May.  No way we are coming if we have to wear those rags on our faces and if there is no character greets and fireworks, etc.   In other words we want it to be like it was 5 years ago, the last time we visited.  Did the governor's move to next phase change anything?



You might want to do some research


----------



## DestyTiger

I believe they will be back by the end of 2020.  As crowds continue to grow as we get closer to the holidays, I think we will see more shows, parades, and fireworks returning.

I am still going in Oct even without those things because DW gives me an escape for a week when I think my wife and I dearly need the mental break!


----------



## Befferk

My guess is for Christmas/New Year's unless things take an ugly turn before then.


----------



## Befferk

gonitts said:


> Just wondering about current restrictions and what they are?  Haven't been following too close.  We have a condo reserved offsite for next May.  No way we are coming if we have to wear those rags on our faces and if there is no character greets and fireworks, etc.   In other words we want it to be like it was 5 years ago, the last time we visited.  Did the governor's move to next phase change anything?



Nothing has changed with the gov's orders. Nothing you listed is happening now (well, the masks are), nor are there definite plans for when any of it will return. I wouldn't plan on things being "like they were" until later next year. If you do plan for May, make sure you have an exit strategy for your plans.


----------



## Befferk

DestyTiger said:


> I think you will see fireworks by the end of the year.  The vast majority of the unfortunate layoffs are due to the CA governor refusing to allow DL to open.  All of those park employees are without a place to work until he changes his mind.
> 
> I think the increase in crowds you are seeing at DW is the reason for the testing of fireworks.  If crowds continue to grow (and I expect they will as we get closer to the holidays), then more shows and fireworks are likely to return.



Agree, I think the testing of the fireworks was a good sign. My money is having them up by Christmas/New Year's. And who knows, maybe they won't have them every night... maybe just on the weekends or something to save money?


----------



## MomOTwins

Tormania said:


> Tokyo Disneyland already had their fireworks and parades return LAST MONTH!!!!
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...-return-to-tokyo-disneyland-on-september-1st/
> 
> No excuse not to have them running now at WDW IMHO.  But as to when they actual come back, say 2021....now is that Jan or Dec......who knows.
> 
> Oh, and I just noticed that their fireworks show starts at 8pm.........WTH is MK closing earlier again???


Most of the world has been able to open up more than the U.S. (e.g., cruises happening in Europe) because they followed the rules and got the virus under control.  We still have a long road ahead in the U.S., and until that happens, demand for expensive travel with crowds is going to be lower, and park hours will be shorter due to lack of demand. Disney has been extending or shortening park hours based on attendance levels.  Also, candidly, they probably trust that in Japan, people will keep their masks on and distance during shows and don't (can't) say the same for the U.S.--which could lead to bad publicity with people posting pictures of maskless crowds watching fireworks on social media.

I also think Tokyo benefits from having a HUGE local AP population, so they rely less on tourists.  That again boosts demand and makes it more cost effective to stay open later.


----------



## yulilin3

Tormania said:


> Tokyo Disneyland already had their fireworks and parades return LAST MONTH!!!!
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...-return-to-tokyo-disneyland-on-september-1st/
> 
> No excuse not to have them running now at WDW IMHO.  But as to when they actual come back, say 2021....now is that Jan or Dec......who knows.
> 
> Oh, and I just noticed that their fireworks show starts at 8pm.........WTH is MK closing earlier again???


merged you to the operational thread


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyJColeMom said:


> Any thoughts on how the sad news of all those employees being laid off will impact guest experience? Any guesses, theories or rumors in regards to when fireworks might return... or does this layoff news maybe indicate that’s not going to happen? Ive had to cancel 2 trips so far due to Covid. Now we are supposed to go in April and Im wondering what thoughts are on how Disney will be in April/May 2021?


merged you to the operational thread.
No news on when fireworks will return


----------



## yulilin3

Just a reminder to please keep similar posts in one thread. The reason being it is easier to check one thread for news and info instead of having multiple threads on the same subject
This is the WDW operational thread so any changes to operations will be posted here. Please do not stray from the subject, we are not here to discuss how Disney's decisions are bad/good, just give to provide facts on operations of WDW
 So far
We don't know for sure that WDW has increased capacity
No changes in masks or safety guidelines by Disney even though the Fl Gov has basically decided to open everything up 100%
No news on when shows, parades or fireworks will return with the exception of FEA returning Monday


----------



## Turk February

mi*vida*loca said:


> No fireworks until crowds are much higher and they’re bringing in more cash. They cost a lot to do. I don’t think it has anything to do with covid or social distancing but all about a cost saving measure. Disney May say they can’t do it due to social distancing issues but personally I don’t think that’s the reason.



While I agree that they cost a lot, I also think a big reason they aren’t doing them IS because of their current social distancing requirements. You can’t put on a fireworks show at the castle without applying the same social distancing rules they have for rides, which is a giant undertaking to spread everyone out in the hub while still allowing for movement throughout the park, not to mention all the people who stop in other areas to watch, which creates crowds. If they’re going to enforce social distancing, it has to be across the board and not just here and there. I just think it’s too much of a headache and logistically difficult.


----------



## yulilin3

Turk February said:


> While I agree that they cost a lot, I also think a big reason they aren’t doing them IS because of their current social distancing requirements. You can’t put on a fireworks show at the castle without applying the same social distancing rules they have for rides, which is a giant undertaking to spread everyone out in the hub while still allowing for movement throughout the park, not to mention all the people who stop in other areas to watch, which creates crowds. If they’re going to enforce social distancing, it has to be across the board and not just here and there. I just think it’s too much of a headache and logistically difficult.


I believe the lack of fireworks is 99% money based. Sea World did fireworks this Summer, they had social distance markers all around the park for people to watch, Disney could easily do HEA without the projections on the castle and people could easily spread all around, another easy one would be Epcot Forever.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Turk February said:


> While I agree that they cost a lot, I also think a big reason they aren’t doing them IS because of their current social distancing requirements. You can’t put on a fireworks show at the castle without applying the same social distancing rules they have for rides, which is a giant undertaking to spread everyone out in the hub while still allowing for movement throughout the park, not to mention all the people who stop in other areas to watch, which creates crowds. If they’re going to enforce social distancing, it has to be across the board and not just here and there. I just think it’s too much of a headache and logistically difficult.



If fireworks come back around the holidays it just proves it has nothing to do with social distancing and everything to do with money.


----------



## Tom_E_D

Turk February said:


> While I agree that they cost a lot, I also think a big reason they aren’t doing them IS because of their current social distancing requirements. You can’t put on a fireworks show at the castle without applying the same social distancing rules they have for rides, which is a giant undertaking to spread everyone out in the hub while still allowing for movement throughout the park, not to mention all the people who stop in other areas to watch, which creates crowds. If they’re going to enforce social distancing, it has to be across the board and not just here and there. I just think it’s too much of a headache and logistically difficult.


You present a good argument for not having fireworks at MK and EP. However, I think they could put on a socially-distanced show at the Fantasmic Theater. They don't for the same reason that they haven't brought back Beauty and the Beast or the Indiana Jones show: $$$.


----------



## Turk February

mi*vida*loca said:


> If fireworks come back around the holidays it just proves it has nothing to do with social distancing and everything to do with money.



totally agree


----------



## Nebraska_Disney

Ironic how we can name all the things that have not come back, quite easily.  But, the one thing that has not changed are the costs associated with going.  Paying full prices for an experience that is maybe 60% of what it should be is pretty crazy IMO.  Heck of a way to kick of the celebration for the 50th anniversary now isn't it.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...er-pantry-to-help-others-feed-their-families/


----------



## yulilin3

Can we PLEASE stay on topic,  it really isn't hard


----------



## Nebraska_Disney

Moderator master:  What is the topic?  We have 459 pages and I am sure that every single post is on one path, never a deviation.  Keep deleting posts, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## yulilin3

Nebraska_Disney said:


> Moderator master:  What is the topic?  We have 459 pages and I am sure that every single post is on one path, never a deviation.  Keep deleting posts, that makes perfect sense.


The thread is about operational changes at wdw during this time.  Deviation happens and is fine to an extent.  
Posting information on how to help cms is not on topic but is ok because it gets the info out there for those that want to help
Chastising people who need help  is not ok, neither is being argumentative or sarcastic which is against DIS guidelines and can lead to warning points


----------



## Nebraska_Disney

yulilin3 said:


> The thread is about operational changes at wdw during this time.  Deviation happens and is fine to an extent.
> Posting information on how to help cms is not on topic but is ok because it gets the info out there for those that want to help
> Chastising people who need help  is not ok, neither is being argumentative or sarcastic which is against DIS guidelines and can lead to warning points


I never chastised anyone, btw.  Sorry I shared an opinion, which I had in the post.  In all honesty, it makes perfect business sense to lay off people in an underperforming segment of the Disney operations. Probably not the last round either.


----------



## yulilin3

Frozen Sing Along returns this coming Monday with performances starting at 10:30am then every hour on the half hour until 6:30pm


----------



## hmkenn0

So many of my friends I worked with for years were laid off today. One was a manager for front desk at boardwalk, another worked as a manager in the parks for custodial, another is an attractions manager. Every one of them are incredible cast members. I was there on 9/11 and for the cuts after that, I left the company right before the downturn in 2008/2009 but this is so much worse than either of those. Many of these friends were so Disney I can’t imagine them not being there. All of them were guest relations cast and vip/keys to the kingdom/family magic guides. They are the best of the best. This hit will hurt the company for a very, very long time.


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> Frozen Sing Along returns this coming Monday with performances starting at 10:30am then every hour on the half hour until 6:30pm



Any word on Ben P ?  I thought I read somewhere that he is no longer working for/at Disney--- hope its not true !!!


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerhon said:


> Any word on Ben P ?  I thought I read somewhere that he is no longer working for/at Disney--- hope its not true !!!




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CFzbDzggF0D/


----------



## yulilin3

Some quick service locations reopening soon
Oct. 2: The Friar’s Nook and Adventureland Spring Roll Cart

Oct. 9: The Lunching Pad
Beach club marketplace reopening today


----------



## yulilin3

DHS operational updates starting Oct 4th

*Merchandise*

Beginning Sunday, Oct. 4, Keystone Clothiers on Hollywood Boulevard will reopen. The location will operate from 12 p.m. to park close.

*Food & Beverage*

Beginning Sunday, Oct. 4 the following food and beverage locations will have adjusted operating hours:


*Backlot Express* – 11 a.m. – 5 p.m.
*Ronto Roasters* – 9:30 a.m. – 3 p.m.
*PizzeRizzo* – 11 a.m. – 5 p.m.
After 3pm Ronto wraps will be available at DB7


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFzbDzggF0D/


Noooo...I mean I'm happy for him, but man he was awesome...really he's the only reason we watch the Frozen show...I have the best memory of a trip a cpl years ago with just my kids and me and my oldest was 16 ...typical teenager.  We saw the Frozen show with him and my son laughed so hard and genuinely...made my heart so full that he as a 16 year old boy could still find some true joy at Disney.


----------



## DisneyNDecember

hmkenn0 said:


> So many of my friends I worked with for years were laid off today. One was a manager for front desk at boardwalk, another worked as a manager in the parks for custodial, another is an attractions manager. Every one of them are incredible cast members. I was there on 9/11 and for the cuts after that, I left the company right before the downturn in 2008/2009 but this is so much worse than either of those. Many of these friends were so Disney I can’t imagine them not being there. All of them were guest relations cast and vip/keys to the kingdom/family magic guides. They are the best of the best. This hit will hurt the company for a very, very long time.




My heart breaks reading this, this is so sad. I hope and pray they get their jobs back as soon as possible.


----------



## nursejackie

Nebraska_Disney said:


> Paying full prices for an experience that is maybe 60% of what it should be is pretty crazy IMO


I totally agree.  We pay extra to stay onsite for EMH and fastpasses 60 day window but these are gone but no discount for the loss. UK tickets include free park hopping and entry to 6 parks, now there's not park hopping allowed and only 4 parks, but yet the ticket costs more than ever.


----------



## dachsie

nursejackie said:


> I totally agree.  We pay extra to stay onsite for EMH and fastpasses 60 day window but these are gone but no discount for the loss. UK tickets include free park hopping and entry to 6 parks, now there's not park hopping allowed and only 4 parks, but yet the ticket costs more than ever.


You can get the money back from the park hopper portion by going to guest services or calling ahead of trip


----------



## Tom_E_D

dachsie said:


> You can get the money back from the park hopper portion by going to guest services or calling ahead of trip


That's true in cases where you pay extra for park hopping. However, he/she already said the UK tickets get* "free"* park hopping and water park entry.


----------



## dachsie

Tom_E_D said:


> That's true in cases where you pay extra for park hopping. However, he/she already said the UK tickets get* "free"* park hopping and water park entry.


I misread that as UT - duh!  Thanks!


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFzbDzggF0D/



thanks so much for sharing this beautiful story !!!


----------



## FigmentKrazee

gonitts said:


> Just wondering about current restrictions and what they are?  Haven't been following too close.  We have a condo reserved offsite for next May.  No way we are coming if we have to wear those rags on our faces and if there is no character greets and fireworks, etc.   In other words we want it to be like it was 5 years ago, the last time we visited.  Did the governor's move to next phase change anything?


If that's what you want, you should go ahead and cancel your trip.   The governor's move changed nothing for Disney and Orange County.  You still have to wear "those rags."


----------



## yulilin3

At DHS now,  they are letting cars wait at toll plaza at 8:45am, instead of 9am which used to be the case,  I'll update this post once they let me through
Parking lot opened at 9am
Temp, bag check and park just opened at 9:10
Inside the park at 9:15am


----------



## yulilin3

At Frozen sing along,  theater capacity went from 1040 to 315 people.
Groups of more than 4 will be split up,  they're seating 3 or 4 people then leaving 3 seats empty


----------



## GBRforWDW

yulilin3 said:


> At Frozen sing along,  theater capacity went from 1040 to 315 people.
> Groups of more will be split up,  they're seating 3 or 4 people then leaving 3 seats empty


Great info on this.  Exciting to know a show is starting back up today!


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ill-reopen-nov-6-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## yulilin3

From the Disney Unions

The Service Trades Council Union (STCU) is comprised of 6 Affiliate Unions representing approximately 43,000 Disney Cast Members.

21,627 Full-Time Cast Members and 3,877 Part-Time have been recalled to their jobs during Disney’s phased reopening.

7,731 Full-Time and 9,106 Part-Time Cast members are currently on furlough status.

On September 29, 2020, Disney notified the STCU that they had made a decision to change the employment status from furlough to layoff for 5,299 Full-Time and 8,857 Part-Time Cast Members.

After several days of negotiations, the STCU is proud to announce that* no Full-Time Cast Members will be forced to layoff status.*

Additionally, the STCU and the Company have agreed that there will be no permanent layoffs. Any Cast Members who are laid off in the future will retain their employment, their seniority, rate of pay including any scheduled increases, and the right to return back to previous job with the Company until October 1, 2022. This means that all Cast Members represented by the STCU will be given priority to return to their job prior to Disney hiring new employees off the street.

Every Full-Time employee will be given the opportunity, in seniority order, either to return to their previous job if the business need exists or to select a new Full-Time position through a negotiated displacement transfer process. Those selecting a new position, and who do not have the seniority to immediately return to work, will remain on furlough and continue to receive health insurance.

Only those Full-Time employees who do not participate in the displacement transfer process will be converted to layoff status.

Cast Members who are converted to layoff status will be placed on a 60 day pay period using the same formula as was used under our previous MOU when Disney first announced the closure.

We are disappointed to announce that *8,800 Part-Time employees also will be laid off.* This is due to the fact that park attendance and resort occupancy have not yet returned to pre-pandemic levels and work does not yet exist for these employees. Laid-off Part Time employees will also have a contractual right to be recalled to their old jobs until October 1, 2022.

“These are unprecedented times. It is unfortunate anytime a worker is laid off and the mass layoffs that Disney is facing are extremely difficult for 1000’s of Cast Members. We will continue to do everything we can to ensure their speedy return to work. We are proud to secure healthcare for all Full-Time Cast Members and proud to preserve the seniority and recall rights of every Cast Member under our agreements.

When you compare our strong agreement protections for all STCU Cast Members with what is happening to employees at other theme parks in Central Florida like Universal or Seaworld, there can be no question... the Union made the difference”. – Matt Hollis, President- Service Trades Council Union

The 6 Affiliate Unions of the Service Trades Council are: IATSE Local 631; Teamsters Local 385; TCU Lodge 1908; UFCW Local 1625; UNITE HERE! Local 362; UNITE HERE! Local 737


----------



## sbbwdw

Hi, All!  We have decided to take a quick trip down for a long weekend at the end of this month.  Just my teen daughter and I.  We had to cancel our June trip like many others and we just need a getaway.  Staying at Riveria.  We are not sure if we will go to the parks.  We really would like to get down there and see how it is and then maybe just do a day in Epcot.  Otherwise, shopping at DS and relaxing by the pool. My questions are:

Would we be able to get a park pass the day before?  Generally speaking can you get one with short notice besides HS?
Is there a park you feel safer at than others?  More areas to getaway from crowds?
Do they clean/disinfect ques?
Can you get takeout from TS restaurants? If so, is there a list somewhere?
Are they still only allowing one family per gondola?

I really appreciate your advice!
Thanks!


----------



## Eastern

If you look at the Disney Park Reservation Calendar, it looks like it is rare that all parks are filled up, but you may not be able to get the park of your choice at the last minute. And of course entry is never guaranteed until you make your reservation. Epcot has the most capacity so you probably won't have a problem.


----------



## yulilin3

sbbwdw said:


> Hi, All!  We have decided to take a quick trip down for a long weekend at the end of this month.  Just my teen daughter and I.  We had to cancel our June trip like many others and we just need a getaway.  Staying at Riveria.  We are not sure if we will go to the parks.  We really would like to get down there and see how it is and then maybe just do a day in Epcot.  Otherwise, shopping at DS and relaxing by the pool. My questions are:
> 
> Would we be able to get a park pass the day before?  Generally speaking can you get one with short notice besides HS?
> Is there a park you feel safer at than others?  More areas to getaway from crowds?
> Do they clean/disinfect ques?
> Can you get takeout from TS restaurants? If so, is there a list somewhere?
> Are they still only allowing one family per gondola?
> 
> I really appreciate your advice!
> Thanks!


merged you to the operational thread
1. Depending on the park, you should book park reservations as soon as you have your tickets
2. DHS tends to be the crowdiest just because it's smaller. Other than that you will find places to escape within each park, even DHS
3, yes, over night, and some times during the day but not as often as the queues are usually filled with people
4. look at Disney Park Blog posts and MDE
5, yes


----------



## Geomom

sbbwdw said:


> Hi, All!  We have decided to take a quick trip down for a long weekend at the end of this month.  Just my teen daughter and I.  We had to cancel our June trip like many others and we just need a getaway.  Staying at Riveria.  We are not sure if we will go to the parks.  We really would like to get down there and see how it is and then maybe just do a day in Epcot.  Otherwise, shopping at DS and relaxing by the pool. My questions are:
> 
> Would we be able to get a park pass the day before?  Generally speaking can you get one with short notice besides HS?
> Is there a park you feel safer at than others?  More areas to getaway from crowds?
> Do they clean/disinfect ques?
> Can you get takeout from TS restaurants? If so, is there a list somewhere?
> Are they still only allowing one family per gondola?
> 
> I really appreciate your advice!
> Thanks!


Takeout from TS restaurants: Sanaa, The Wave, and Kona are currently the only ones listed.  You need to use mobile order for it.  I think they're starting it at the resorts due to limited open food locations (and fewer TS tables available due to social distancing.).  Takeout from Sanaa was much needed as there really isn't a QS open at AKV/AKL, just the pool bar and whatever the small shop had for prepared foods.


----------



## doombuggy

yulilin3 said:


> From the Disney Unions
> 
> The Service Trades Council Union (STCU) is comprised of 6 Affiliate Unions representing approximately 43,000 Disney Cast Members.
> 
> 21,627 Full-Time Cast Members and 3,877 Part-Time have been recalled to their jobs during Disney’s phased reopening.
> 
> 7,731 Full-Time and 9,106 Part-Time Cast members are currently on furlough status.
> 
> On September 29, 2020, Disney notified the STCU that they had made a decision to change the employment status from furlough to layoff for 5,299 Full-Time and 8,857 Part-Time Cast Members.
> 
> After several days of negotiations, the STCU is proud to announce that* no Full-Time Cast Members will be forced to layoff status.*
> 
> Additionally, the STCU and the Company have agreed that there will be no permanent layoffs. Any Cast Members who are laid off in the future will retain their employment, their seniority, rate of pay including any scheduled increases, and the right to return back to previous job with the Company until October 1, 2022. This means that all Cast Members represented by the STCU will be given priority to return to their job prior to Disney hiring new employees off the street.
> 
> Every Full-Time employee will be given the opportunity, in seniority order, either to return to their previous job if the business need exists or to select a new Full-Time position through a negotiated displacement transfer process. Those selecting a new position, and who do not have the seniority to immediately return to work, will remain on furlough and continue to receive health insurance.
> 
> Only those Full-Time employees who do not participate in the displacement transfer process will be converted to layoff status.
> 
> Cast Members who are converted to layoff status will be placed on a 60 day pay period using the same formula as was used under our previous MOU when Disney first announced the closure.
> 
> We are disappointed to announce that *8,800 Part-Time employees also will be laid off.* This is due to the fact that park attendance and resort occupancy have not yet returned to pre-pandemic levels and work does not yet exist for these employees. Laid-off Part Time employees will also have a contractual right to be recalled to their old jobs until October 1, 2022.
> 
> “These are unprecedented times. It is unfortunate anytime a worker is laid off and the mass layoffs that Disney is facing are extremely difficult for 1000’s of Cast Members. We will continue to do everything we can to ensure their speedy return to work. We are proud to secure healthcare for all Full-Time Cast Members and proud to preserve the seniority and recall rights of every Cast Member under our agreements.
> 
> When you compare our strong agreement protections for all STCU Cast Members with what is happening to employees at other theme parks in Central Florida like Universal or Seaworld, there can be no question... the Union made the difference”. – Matt Hollis, President- Service Trades Council Union
> 
> The 6 Affiliate Unions of the Service Trades Council are: IATSE Local 631; Teamsters Local 385; TCU Lodge 1908; UFCW Local 1625; UNITE HERE! Local 362; UNITE HERE! Local 737


Thanks for posting this.


----------



## yulilin3

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...-theme-park-operations-through-late-december/


----------



## dachsie

Nice.  They expand hours for every week except the one I am there.


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> Nice.  They expand hours for every week except the one I am there.


Make sure to keep checking.


----------



## mrsap

yulilin3 said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...-theme-park-operations-through-late-december/



Thanks for posting this!! I’m ecstatic!!!


----------



## wilkydelts

I will be honest I am glad they really did not extend my end of October hours much. I think these extensions just mean Disney is going to continue to open more and more. They are doing it to balance times with capacity. So unless you think it will result in total dead times late at night I think it is going to be far more crowded than what people feel is aleardy "crowded" now


----------



## yulilin3

Disney will begin bus configuration so don't be surprised if they start taking more people


----------



## Steven41782

Even after being allowed to cool down, my 8 year old son gives a 100 degree reading on his forehead with the touch less thermometers. With a regular thermometer he has a 98 degree reading. We know this from his art day camp he attended over the summer and school. They allow us to bring our own oral thermometer to get the correct reading. What happens at WDW if his forehead is too hot?  Will they allow us to use an oral thermometer?


----------



## becks59

I don’t think they would let you use your own.  But you could call and ask. Does his natural temperature go down when he takes Tylenol or ibuprofen?


----------



## yulilin3

Steven41782 said:


> Even after being allowed to cool down, my 8 year old son gives a 100 degree reading on his forehead with the touch less thermometers. With a regular thermometer he has a 98 degree reading. We know this from his art day camp he attended over the summer and school. They allow us to bring our own oral thermometer to get the correct reading. What happens at WDW if his forehead is too hot?  Will they allow us to use an oral thermometer?


merged you to the existing operational thread
Disney considers a high temp 100.4, they do have cooling tents and then retake your temp. I have not heard of anyone reporting being able to bring their own thermometer but not sure if anyone has thought about doing it


----------



## Steven41782

yulilin3 said:


> merged you to the existing operational thread
> Disney considers a high temp 100.4, they do have cooling tents and then retake your temp. I have not heard of anyone reporting being able to bring their own thermometer but not sure if anyone has thought about doing it


Well if it’s 100.4 we should be good!!  It was usually right at 100.  We will bring an oral thermometer and ask ...if there is a problem.


----------



## WEDWDW

Looks like Disney is finally getting very serious about the Nose Peepers!


----------



## Geomom

Steven41782 said:


> Well if it’s 100.4 we should be good!!  It was usually right at 100.  We will bring an oral thermometer and ask ...if there is a problem.


Is his temp behind the ear lower?  We went over the summer and a couple times they checked our foreheads and then checked behind the ear when they didn't like the forehead reading.  (They didn't tell us what the reading was, just that we were good to go after the ear reading.)


----------



## eva

I am currently trying to get through over 400 pages on one thread and nearly 200 on another, but still not seeing the answer to whether there are still no bag lines at the parks. We don’t carry bags for this very reason. If they still have them, are they still a big time saver?


----------



## Naomeri

As I understand it from the current reports, you just walk through the scanner with your bag, and they only check it if they see something odd on the scan.  But I haven’t been there yet (2 weeks and 2 days left ) so I can’t say for sure


----------



## Rockbro

I'm a Florida resident AP holder. Whenever I have been there, security has been seamless. I don't recall if there was a no bag line (as we don't carry), but even through a regular line, we were through in seconds.


----------



## Lehuaann

I don’t believe there are bypasses anymore, since there are no bag checks, unless they see something suspicious on the body scanner.

Everyone must go through the temperature check tent and security scanner. Phone chargers were the only thing required of us to be taken out and placed in the tray.

Again, if they see anything suspicious, they will pull you aside and do a bag check.


----------



## Elisa J

I'm also going next week we had always used the no bag entrance.  Trying to find out if they are using finger scanning since the covid issue.   Has anyone been there recently?


----------



## cvjw

Elisa J said:


> I'm also going next week we had always used the no bag entrance.  Trying to find out if they are using finger scanning since the covid issue.   Has anyone been there recently?



No finger scanners used on our trips in August and September. No no-bag lines. Everyone walks thru the scanners.


----------



## Bjkandma

Any one with scooter that cannot walk.  In August they had us open all our bags and looked over the scooter.  Didn't take long.


----------



## Summer2018

WEDWDW said:


> Looks like Disney is finally getting very serious about the Nose Peepers!
> 
> View attachment 531187


I need this sign at my job.  I'm so sick of seeing people's noses sticking out.


----------



## lovethattink

They ask you to remove umbrellas and anything metal. But not cell phone that can remain in your bag.


----------



## DebbieB

I had a sunglasses case that set it off, there was metal in it.  I found a fabric one at MouseGears.


----------



## auntlynne

Take your metal water bottles, umbrellas and Metal sunglasses cases out of your bag.

Hold phone over your head.  Or not.  Seemed like each park had a different sensitivity setting on their scanner. Or a different scanner.

So much easier than old days.  

No biometrics.  

And practically no one in front of you.

And no turnstiles - or hand stamps - when exiting the park. 
Have a Magical Day!  I did.


----------



## MATTERHORN

No bypass that I've seen the last few weeks in 6+ visits to all parks, but security, as said above, is super quick and easy now! Actually takes longer sometimes because people were so programmed to take everything out that they still try to do it! LOL


----------



## Lilsia

So I am here now. Everyone just walks through the new scanners. They ask that any umbrellas and chargers are held in your hand out in front of you away from your body(not above your head like the airport). If there is anything they see strange, they will pull you aside. It is so much faster then the old, check your bag system. And the finger scanners are blocked off. So first get your temp checked, then the security scanners, and finally the entrance.


----------



## figment do the bart123

Is the theme park at capacity today?


----------



## scrapquitler

Elisa J said:


> I'm also going next week we had always used the no bag entrance.  Trying to find out if they are using finger scanning since the covid issue.   Has anyone been there recently?


We were there 3 weeks ago.   No finger scans.


----------



## Fangorn

Which park?  The Availability Calendar shows that there are no Park Reservations remaining for DHS today, but the other parks all have availability.

Steve


----------



## Summer2018

*At Disney World, ‘Worst Fears’ About Virus Have Not Come True*
Attendance has been low since the July reopening, but health officials and worker unions also say safety protocols have kept the coronavirus at bay.




Credit...Charles Sykes/Invision, via Associated Press

This NY Times article gives me so much hope for our July 2021 trip.


----------



## Corryn

Lehuaann said:


> I don’t believe there are bypasses anymore, since there are no bag checks, unless they see something suspicious on the body scanner.
> 
> Everyone must go through the temperature check tent and security scanner. Phone chargers were the only thing required of us to be taken out and placed in the tray.
> 
> Again, if they see anything suspicious, they will pull you aside and do a bag check.


Body Scanner? What type of Body Scanner?


----------



## yulilin3

Corryn said:


> Body Scanner? What type of Body Scanner?


https://attractionsmagazine.com/dis...nds-off-security-bag-check-at-disney-springs/


----------



## Summer2018

yulilin3 said:


> https://attractionsmagazine.com/dis...nds-off-security-bag-check-at-disney-springs/


I love this.  

Long before Covid, my germaphobe self would feel so icky having someone's hands on my things.  Unfortunately, I'm one of those people who needs a purse with all of my accoutrements.  My husband always carries a large backpack with water and his personal items.  It always felt like a violation having others' hands on our things.  When we would get back to the room, I'd be wiping everything down with alcohol.  We started using Ziploc bags for some stuff just to keep our personal items protected.  Now with Covid, this is just what we need.


----------



## yulilin3

Summer2018 said:


> I love this.
> 
> Long before Covid, my germaphobe self would feel so icky having someone's hands on my things.  Unfortunately, I'm one of those people who needs a purse with all of my accoutrements.  My husband always carries a large backpack with water and his personal items.  It always felt like a violation having others' hands on our things.  When we would get back to the room, I'd be wiping everything down with alcohol.  We started using Ziploc bags for some stuff just to keep our personal items protected.  Now with Covid, this is just what we need.


yeah it's super easy now, just take out anything metal, umbrellas, external batteries, gimbals, metal water bottle, glasses cases, you grab those in your hand, stretched forward, and walk through.
They have these new scanners at AK, DHS and Epcot, not sure if MK already has them, if not you just put all those metal items in plastic bin, walk through with your backpack on and retrieve metal items


----------



## Summer2018

yulilin3 said:


> yeah it's super easy now, just take out anything metal, umbrellas, external batteries, gimbals, metal water bottle, glasses cases, you grab those in your hand, stretched forward, and walk through.
> They have these new scanners at AK, DHS and Epcot, not sure if MK already has them, if not you just put all those metal items in plastic bin, walk through with your backpack on and retrieve metal items


Hopefully MK will have the scanners by summer 2021.  I will make a point of not carrying anything metal.


----------



## yulilin3

Bob Chapek confirms capacity hasn't been increased
https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disney-ceo-bob-chapek-says-theme-parks-remain-capped-at-25-capacity/


----------



## BK2014

yulilin3 said:


> Bob Chapek confirms capacity hasn't been increased
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disney-ceo-bob-chapek-says-theme-parks-remain-capped-at-25-capacity/



Wow, so there is room for 4 times as many people . . .   I wonder if it is the fact that so many queues are now spilling outside due to distancing that is making the parks feel much more than 25% full.


----------



## yulilin3

BK2014 said:


> Wow, so there is room for 4 times as many people . . .   I wonder if it is the fact that so many queues are now spilling outside due to distancing that is making the parks feel much more than 25% full.


And the lack of shows and stores open


----------



## BK2014

yulilin3 said:


> And the lack of shows and stores open



True.  I guess I haven't really thought about how good shows are at hiding large numbers of people at a time.  As for the stores, I don't tend to shop the parks so I wouldn't notice if they were open or not.  For as long as I spent people watching on a bench at DHS two weeks ago, DW must have found at least some stores open.


----------



## johnnyr

Forgive me if this has been answered before. With the Park Pass System, will they let you leave the park and return to the same park later or are you out for the day once you leave?


----------



## LizzyDragon

You can come back in later.


----------



## Carlnne

Oh geez- please don't give them any ideas.


----------



## johnnyr

LizzyDragon said:


> You can come back in later.



Thank you!


----------



## MaleficentRN

Has anyone had been able to get a reservation at a park during their stay that had previously shown as not having availability. HS has nothing during my entire trip.


----------



## yulilin3

MaleficentRN said:


> Has anyone had been able to get a reservation at a park during their stay that had previously shown as not having availability. HS has nothing during my entire trip.


Yes,  it takes checking often,  just like when you pick up a hard to get fp


----------



## yulilin3

ATTENTION: WDW room reservations available now through the end of 2021


----------



## GBRforWDW

yulilin3 said:


> ATTENTION: WDW room reservations available now through the end of 2021


Park pass reservations are also available through mid January 2022.


----------



## sherlockmiles

GBRforWDW said:


> Park pass reservations are also available through mid January 2022.
> 
> View attachment 532430




UGG - I hate being locked into one park per day!


----------



## Tormania

GBRforWDW said:


> Park pass reservations are also available through mid January 2022.
> 
> View attachment 532430



Is Disney planning to just do away with Park Hopping then forever?  Another victim of cost-cutting and really has nothing to do with "safety", they just don't want to be bothered with managing it anymore.  Pretty sad.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Tormania said:


> Is Disney planning to just do away with Park Hopping then forever?  Another victim of cost-cutting and really has nothing to do with "safety", they just don't want to be bothered with managing it anymore.  Pretty sad.


It's anticipated it will come back, just not yet.


----------



## srauseo

When I made reservations today for October 2021 the park hopper option was available as a ticket add-on. Doesn't mean it will be available? But seems they are at least contemplating it will be.


----------



## yulilin3

srauseo said:


> When I made reservations today for October 2021 the park hopper option was available as a ticket add-on. Doesn't mean it will be available? But seems they are at least contemplating it will be.


they've been selling park hoppers for 2021 since June


----------



## ScubaCat

Booked 9/30 and 10/1 at MK! Woohoo.  

Now to see if the DVC booking site can withstand the rush in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Tormania

yulilin3 said:


> they've been selling park hoppers for 2021 since June



Perhaps they just are leaving the park reservation system in place for now as they don't know when normalcy will return to the parks.  That or they will still have park reservations but will allow park hopping and you book multiple parks on the same day.  I hope park hopping does return, but as we only go every 3-4 years by the time our next trip happens after next month things should be back to normal then.


----------



## yulilin3

Tormania said:


> Perhaps they just are leaving the park reservation system in place for now as they don't know when normalcy will return to the parks.  That or they will still have park reservations but will allow park hopping and you book multiple parks on the same day.  I hope park hopping does return, but as we only go every 3-4 years by the time our next trip happens after next month things should be back to normal then.


Josh D'Amaro did say the reservation system was here to stay


----------



## lorileahb

Hi - I think we are going to use Lyft or Uber to get to MK and Epcot.  Do we need an ADR at a Boardwalk/Beach Club Resort and CR restaurant to be dropped off at BW/BCR (for epcot) and at CR (for MK... maybe GF resort restaurant if walkway opens) in order to take advantage of the walking paths?


----------



## yulilin3

yes you need a reservation for the uber vehicle to be allowed to enter property. Some people have had luck with absent minded CM and been allowed to enter but the policy is you have to have an ADR


----------



## Tormania

yulilin3 said:


> Josh D'Amaro did say the reservation system was here to stay



Well that is terribly disappointing to hear.  Just one more reservation that you have to book and for what reason?  It can be justified now (due to limiting capacity) but under normal conditions it is totally unnecessary as there are what, maybe 2 or 3 days a year that MK reaches 100% capacity and they hold people at the gates.  I've never been a fan of adding complexity to processes for no discernable reason other than just cause we can.


----------



## yulilin3

Tormania said:


> Well that is terribly disappointing to hear.  Just one more reservation that you have to book and for what reason?  It can be justified now (due to limiting capacity) but under normal conditions it is totally unnecessary as there are what, maybe 2 or 3 days a year that MK reaches 100% capacity and they hold people at the gates.  I've never been a fan of adding complexity to processes for no discernable reason other than just cause we can.


Disney has been tracking all guests movements for a while through MB tech, this is just one more way of them knowing in advance where everyone is going and probably influence the decision on staffing and supplies and such


----------



## DebbieB

I could see them doing same day park hopping. Go in and see if another park is available and book it.


----------



## Kim&Chris

I can't find ANY dining reservations at the park.  Nothing, zilch, nada.  Can we leave, eat, and re-enter?


----------



## yulilin3

Kim&Chris said:


> I can't find ANY dining reservations at the park.  Nothing, zilch, nada.  Can we leave, eat, and re-enter?


yes you can


----------



## lorileahb

yulilin3 said:


> yes you need a reservation for the uber vehicle to be allowed to enter property. Some people have had luck with absent minded CM and been allowed to enter but the policy is you have to have an ADR



Thanks - guess we will be kicking off our day with some early Mickey waffles!


----------



## TammyLynn33

My dilemma we have may booked and park res, but don’t know if the border will be open ? If it’s not and I have to rebook yet again what If there’s no park res left ? 
Do I go ahead and book August or October next year or ?


----------



## scrappinginontario

TammyLynn33 said:


> My dilemma we have may booked and park res, but don’t know if the border will be open ? If it’s not and I have to rebook yet again what If there’s no park res left ?
> Do I go ahead and book August or October next year or ?


Are you looking to book October 1st?  I would guess those would fill up much faster than August.  There were many dates in August of this year that the only full park was DHS.  If it were me I would book October if you're planning to be there on the 50th Anniversary.


----------



## MaleficentRN

yulilin3 said:


> ATTENTION: WDW room reservations available now through the end of 2021


Thank you so much for this! I've been refreshing all day and got two days at HS! And if anyone is looking to reserve MK for 10/31, I watched it become available and then not several times today. So keep trying, no matter what park you want!


----------



## RangerPooh

ScubaCat said:


> Booked 9/30 and 10/1 at MK! Woohoo.
> 
> Now to see if the DVC booking site can withstand the rush in a couple of weeks...


You can book your theme park ressie a year out?


----------



## GBRforWDW

RangerPooh said:


> You can book your theme park ressie a year out?


Yes, as long as you have tickets or a room package.  All of that was released earlier today through the end of 2021.


----------



## RaySharpton

WDW added to their park mask rule, Can't wear a mask...reschedule your visit!


----------



## yulilin3

RaySharpton said:


> WDW added to their park mask rule, Can't wear a mask...reschedule your visit!
> 
> 
> View attachment 532654


merged you to the existing operational thread
Haven't some of us been saying this for a while on here? lol


----------



## GBRforWDW

yulilin3 said:


> merged you to the existing operational thread
> Haven't some of us been saying this for a while on here? lol


While we've definitely been saying it, I don’t think Disney had it as part of their official language.  Glad to see the updated official language.


----------



## yulilin3

GBRforWDW said:


> While we've definitely been saying it, I don’t think Disney had it as part of their official language.  Glad to see the updated official language.





GBRforWDW said:


> While we've definitely been saying it, I don’t think Disney had it as part of their official language.  Glad to see the updated official language.


I know they updated it, to me it's just funny cause we've been saying it for months now and some get angry when we do


----------



## DWDreams

So after much waiting we’ve finally been able to book our 50th anniversary celebration reservation for November 2021 and will book our park reservations as well. Obviously I’m hoping things will be have returned to some normalcy and park hopping will be back, but if not does anyone know if when you have a park reservation for the day can you leave that park and then come back later to the same park or do you give up your “spot“ by exiting?

I feel like this has likely been asked a million times so sorry about that if so!


----------



## subtchr

Yes, you can leave and return.


----------



## DWDreams

subtchr said:


> Yes, you can leave and return.



thank you!


----------



## MikeRx

No problem, we took a break at DHS last Saturday and rode the Skyliner to Riviera and returned DHS. In fact, there was no crowd or issues with the return, unlike the cluster that was the morning entry.  Had an amazing day, but wow the morning entry was bad even for prepared, seasoned vets.


----------



## CynBeth

DWDreams said:


> So after much waiting we’ve finally been able to book our 50th anniversary celebration reservation for November 2021 and will book our park reservations as well. Obviously I’m hoping things will be have returned to some normalcy and park hopping will be back, but if not does anyone know if when you have a park reservation for the day can you leave that park and then come back later to the same park or do you give up your “spot“ by exiting?
> 
> I feel like this has likely been asked a million times so sorry about that if so!



We booked for Thanksgiving Week 2021 and bought the park hopper just in case things change.


----------



## tbssenterprises

OK, so I've made ressies for a past trip (September) and have them for upcoming trips (Dec and January).  AP expires the end of January.  I now booked a room for Oct and December 2021, but can't make park reservations because it says I've exceeded the amount of reservations. (note, I usually do three park days per trip).  Am I getting this message because my AP expires the end of January?  I have valid resort reservations for Oct and December 2021.  Just a little confused.  Would appreciate guidance.  Thanks.....


----------



## Skippyboo

I believe you need a valid ticket to make park reservations so your later reservations- there’s no valid ticket.


----------



## lovethattink

Right, you need a valid ticket. I can’t book park reservations for dh and I after Dec 1 when our AP expires until I renew.


----------



## tbssenterprises

Ugh.  I won't renew until I get there in January as I will be paying with two separate gift cards and Disney Visa rewards.....


----------



## skeeter31

tbssenterprises said:


> Ugh.  I won't renew until I get there in January as I will be paying with two separate gift cards and Disney Visa rewards.....


You wouldn’t even be allowed to renew until 60 days before it expires anyway.


----------



## soniam

I had the same issue. My AP expires in August, and I was trying to book park reservations for November 2021. I ended up buying tickets for all of my days. I will try to use that ticket toward the cost of my AP renewal. If they don't allow that, I have read where they were just giving some people Disney gift cards for the value of the tickets. The tickets always keep the dollar value that you paid for them. It's not ideal, but my husband and son's APs are unactivated, and I was able to make reservations for them. I didn't want to get hosed and not get the same days.


----------



## My3SonsSTX

MikeRx said:


> No problem, we took a break at DHS last Saturday and rode the Skyliner to Riviera and returned DHS. In fact, there was no crowd or issues with the return, unlike the cluster that was the morning entry.  Had an amazing day, but wow the morning entry was bad even for prepared, seasoned vets.



We're staying at CBR and my mom will be on a scooter, so these nightmare mornings to get on Skyliner and to DHS are making me a bit nervous. It's also just making me feel like not rushing to get there.


----------



## yulilin3

Weekly reminder that covid numbers don't belong in this thread.  This one is to discuss what Disney is doing operationally. 
Each time covid numbers or what the rest of the country is doing is being discussed,  the thread goes sideways fast 
There are some threads in the community board to discuss those topics


----------



## IrishNYC

You can't make any reservations for your October and December stays if there aren't any tickets or pass valid for those dates.


----------



## Emagine

Has anyone done this once on property? Have you had an issue if the park was available? We are in limbo with an extra day we have and unsure where we want to be.


----------



## fabfemmeboy

There shouldn't be any reason you can't do it.  The only issue would be if you had already tagged into a park for the day, you couldn't say "nope, not this one, let's do something else!" and swap to another park for the same day.  But if you had planned on two days for DHS, but got all your DHS stuff done on the first day and want more time at MK, you should be able to swap reservations if there's room at MK.  The only thing I would say is that there's almost no way you'd be able to swap FOR a DHS day because they're almost always full.


----------



## CarolynFH

I’ve read a number of reports here of people booking resort packages including tickets for the time they want to go, paying the $200 deposit and booking the park passes they want. After they renew their APs, they can cancel the resort package, get their $200 back, and keep the park pass reservations. That only works, of course, if they can renew their AP before the deadline to cancel the package without penalty.


----------



## fflmaster

Wondering how early people think MK and the other parks will fill to capacity on the reservation system for October 21’ 50th?


----------



## RaySharpton

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/10/14/new-peoplemover-refurbishment-further-extended/


----------



## elgerber

CarolynFH said:


> I’ve read a number of reports here of people booking resort packages including tickets for the time they want to go, paying the $200 deposit and booking the park passes they want. After they renew their APs, they can cancel the resort package, get their $200 back, and keep the park pass reservations. That only works, of course, if they can renew their AP before the deadline to cancel the package without penalty.


and you don't lose a park reservation if you do this?


----------



## Dizznee Freak

So we jumped on the opportunity and booked a second 2021 trip for October. Need to make up for skipping 2020 all together


----------



## CarolynFH

elgerber said:


> and you don't lose a park reservation if you do this?


Apparently not - although I have no personal experience, I have read reports of success with that.


----------



## mrd7896

unsure if this is the thread to post--but has anyone noticed that there is not a lot of availability AT ALL for december 2021---part of me almost though Disney hasn't released all of the resorts for pricing.
and the calendar doesn't have any dates yellowed/greyed out. 

i'm looking right before christmas and am super shocked


----------



## fflmaster

I just booked a package vacation for October 21' and they had the park hopper option available to purchase, but you can't make a reservation for two or more parks yet. I wonder if they will still use the park reservation system for those of us that have purchased a park hopper?


----------



## GBRforWDW

fflmaster said:


> I just booked a package vacation for October 21' and they had the park hopper option available to purchase, but you can't make a reservation for two or more parks yet. I wonder if they will still use the park reservation system for those of us that have purchased a park hopper?


Park Hopper has been available for all of 2021 since packages were released in June.  If it's not available at the time of travel, you should expect a refund.


----------



## scrappinginontario

CarolynFH said:


> I’ve read a number of reports here of people booking resort packages including tickets for the time they want to go, paying the $200 deposit and booking the park passes they want. After they renew their APs, they can cancel the resort package, get their $200 back, and keep the park pass reservations. That only works, of course, if they can renew their AP before the deadline to cancel the package without penalty.


 My understanding is that guests with an AP can only book 3 park days.  If you cancel the package that includes tickets I would anticipate the number of park days you can make reservations for decreasing to 3 and that's only if you don't have any other park days booked between now and then.  Also, a package reservation can be cancelled (normally) until 30 days prior to arrival so unless you need the $200 deposit, you have until 30 days prior to your arrival to cancel your package.  Right now the cancellation time is even closer to arrival date.


elgerber said:


> and you don't lose a park reservation if you do this?


I'm pretty sure you would lose all but 3 of the park reservation days.

I'm sure someone here or on an AP thread would have better information about this.


----------



## elgerber

scrappinginontario said:


> My understanding is that guests with an AP can only book 3 park days.  If you cancel the package that includes tickets I would anticipate the number of park days you can make reservations for decreasing to 3 and that's only if you don't have any other park days booked between now and then.  Also, a package reservation can be cancelled (normally) until 30 days prior to arrival so unless you need the $200 deposit, you have until 30 days prior to your arrival to cancel your package.  Right now the cancellation time is even closer to arrival date.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you would lose all but 3 of the park reservation days.
> 
> I'm sure someone here or on an AP thread would have better information about this.


I would have a DVC reservation already, so I would still have a hotel reservation.


----------



## scrappinginontario

elgerber said:


> I would have a DVC reservation already, so I would still have a hotel reservation.


My understanding is that you mentioned cancelling your package that has the tickets attached.  If you do that then the only reservations you can get are the ones APs can get and I think that is only 3 days.


----------



## Naomeri

elgerber said:


> I would have a DVC reservation already, so I would still have a hotel reservation.


Your park reservations *should* remain on your account.  I had a ticket/resort package with park reservations, and I canceled it because I got a Hotwire deal for the resort, and the park reservations remained on my account while I went through the process of purchasing my ticket and eventually getting my new resort reservation linked.


----------



## teach22180

My3SonsSTX said:


> We're staying at CBR and my mom will be on a scooter, so these nightmare mornings to get on Skyliner and to DHS are making me a bit nervous. It's also just making me feel like not rushing to get there.


Today I lined up at the Pop skyliner at 7 am. I was 3rd in line. It starts running at 835, and we were in the front of the line at HS when it opened at 9. I know folks may not want to line up 3 hours before the park opens, but it can be done. I won't drive and can't walk, so this is my choice. It's worked for me twice. I have been on MMRR and then found a quiet bench to get a BG each time.


----------



## Cloudless Nights

I'm a little late to the game - going next week and have all my park reservations/ADRs, etc., but haven't been on this forum in a while. What time would you recommend getting to each park in the morning to be at the front of the pack - especially since it seems like a while before opening according to @teach22180 's post above? Have some attractions been operating consistently before park opening (I saw TT was at Epcot most days)? I'll be staying at Poly Villas and Boardwalk Villas.


----------



## DebbieB

fflmaster said:


> I just booked a package vacation for October 21' and they had the park hopper option available to purchase, but you can't make a reservation for two or more parks yet. I wonder if they will still use the park reservation system for those of us that have purchased a park hopper?



I doubt they will allow reservations for 2 parks on the same day, at least at first.   It will take away too much availability with limited capacity.    My guess is it will be same day for the second park.


----------



## scrappinginontario

fflmaster said:


> I just booked a package vacation for October 21' and they had the park hopper option available to purchase, but you can't make a reservation for two or more parks yet. I wonder if they will still use the park reservation system for those of us that have purchased a park hopper?


As of right now, park reservations are in place until the end of 2021.  It's likely they will extend beyond that also based on rumours.

Park Hoppers have been able to be purchased for tickets starting Jan 1, 2021 but so far park hopping has not been reintroduced.  When it is we're not sure how it will happen.  I added PH to my Sep 2021 tickets.   If it's not available by then I'll request a refund for that portion of my ticket.


----------



## yulilin3

scrappinginontario said:


> As of right now, park reservations are in place until the end of 2021.  It's likely they will extend beyond that also based on rumours.
> 
> Park Hoppers have been able to be purchased for tickets starting Jan 1, 2021 but so far park hopping has not been reintroduced.  When it is we're not sure how it will happen.  I added PH to my Sep 2021 tickets.   If it's not available by then I'll request a refund for that portion of my ticket.


Park reservations are actually available through Jan 14 2022 as of now


----------



## Befferk

DebbieB said:


> I doubt they will allow reservations for 2 parks on the same day, at least at first.   It will take away too much availability with limited capacity.    My guess is it will be same day for the second park.



I am thinking the same thing. I could see them easing back into hopping where on the day of, you would be able to reserve a park to hop to IF they have availability.


----------



## Tom_E_D

scrappinginontario said:


> My understanding is that you mentioned cancelling your package that has the tickets attached.  If you do that then the only reservations you can get are the ones APs can get and I think that is only 3 days.


APs can make park reservations for all days for which they have resort reservations (out of the Resort Guests bucket), _ plus_ three days for which they do not have resort reservations (out of the Annual Passholder bucket), subject to availability.


----------



## CarolynFH

scrappinginontario said:


> My understanding is that you mentioned cancelling your package that has the tickets attached.  If you do that then the only reservations you can get are the ones APs can get and I think that is only 3 days.


I believe the posts I saw earlier were from guests whose APs couldn’t be renewed yet. When the time came, they would renew their APs and then book a room-only AP discount stay or a DVC stay, thus retaining the park pass reservations despite cancelling the package. The package would be a way to book PP early at a lesser cost ($200) than buying regular tickets for the anticipated resort stay and hoping to apply them to the AP renewal purchase.


----------



## DestyTiger

In line at RnR right now and have seen a few people go up to the FP check in line and get there Magic Bands scanned and leave. Does anyone know if they are doing some sort of FP process?  No one in line seems to know.


----------



## yulilin3

no, this is most likely Rider Swap or DAS. I'll merge you to the operational thread where this has been discussed


----------



## yulilin3

Friendship boats return to the full Epcot to dhs route on November 1st


----------



## WEDWDW

Still got a ways to go on 100 % Mask compliance.lol

Jason Aldean is getting lots of "heat".

Maybe he can get a song out of the experience!lol

(Masks were just off for the picture.)


----------



## finleyd

Has anyone had any luck with them opening more park passes, I'm scheduled on a Wednesday for Animal Kingdom but would prefer to go to Hollywood studios that day.  I've been checking the park availability calendar but nothing.  Does anything ever open up?


----------



## scrappinginontario

WEDWDW said:


> Still got a ways to go on 100 % Mask compliance.lol
> 
> Jason Aldean is getting lots of "heat".
> 
> Maybe he can get a song out of the experience!lol
> 
> (Masks were just off for the picture.)
> 
> View attachment 534755


This makes me sad/a little angry.  Rules are rules for EVERYONE regardless who you are!


----------



## sbbobe

Yes your date might open up.  You will need to check periodically to see if HS has opened up.  Good luck!


----------



## LiveToTravelNicely

Slightly OT, but similar question on the OG topic:   Assuming a park has availability, how difficult is it to change park reservations for a given day?  Can this be done even mid-day (as long as you haven't entered a park yet for the day)?


----------



## yulilin3

finleyd said:


> Has anyone had any luck with them opening more park passes, I'm scheduled on a Wednesday for Animal Kingdom but would prefer to go to Hollywood studios that day.  I've been checking the park availability calendar but nothing.  Does anything ever open up?


yes they do keep checking, also mergeed you to the operational thread



LiveToTravelNicely said:


> Slightly OT, but similar question on the OG topic:   Assuming a park has availability, how difficult is it to change park reservations for a given day?  Can this be done even mid-day (as long as you haven't entered a park yet for the day)?


depends on the day obviously, but yes, parks like Epcot and AK have higher chances to be available same day, DHS not so much


----------



## disneygirlsng

LiveToTravelNicely said:


> Slightly OT, but similar question on the OG topic:   Assuming a park has availability, how difficult is it to change park reservations for a given day?  Can this be done even mid-day (as long as you haven't entered a park yet for the day)?


If there's availability it is super easy to change. But, the availability is the key and depends on the day and park. Yes, it can be done at anytime as long as you haven't entered a park.


----------



## LiveToTravelNicely

yulilin3 said:


> depends on the day obviously, but yes, parks like Epcot and AK have higher chances to be available same day, DHS not so much





disneygirlsng said:


> If there's availability it is super easy to change. But, the availability is the key and depends on the day and park. Yes, it can be done at anytime as long as you haven't entered a park.



Thanks to you both!   I'm probably taking the unpopular method on this one.  Since we are fortunate to be WDW semi-regulars and due to COVID, if on any given day the park we previously picked shows up full, we are going to change to an available park that equals less crowds.  Example:  Selected DHS for Wednesday, but after checking Tuesday see that DHS will be packed, moving on to somewhere else.    Our goal with this trip is to just get to WDW and enjoy ourselves without any specific objective of seeing everything.  Not a big deal if we miss an entire park completely this trip (looking at you, DHS!).  While it would be cool to see Star Wars and Runaway Railway, there's always a future trip.  Or maybe an excuse to go to DLR in a couple of years once Runaway Railway is open there!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I’m looking to book for June 2021. Do I seriously need to reserve my dates for June?? If so, by when?

If all the experiences aren’t back by that time, I’m canceling that trip.

No mask. Reinstating fireworks. But most important for me would be giving back fast passes. Never waited more than 20 mins to get on a ride, don’t want to start now 

Let’s hope for the best


----------



## GBRforWDW

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I’m looking to book for June 2021. Do I seriously need to reserve my dates for June?? If so, by when?
> 
> If all the experiences aren’t back by that time, I’m canceling that trip.
> 
> No mask. Reinstating fireworks. But most important for me would be giving back fast passes. Never waited more than 20 mins to get on a ride, don’t want to start now
> 
> Let’s hope for the best


You can reserve for then, but you don’t have to yet.  Probably best to do it a little more than 2 months out though to ensure you get your park days.  

Though if you’re wanting everything back to normal, you might as well wait to book your package until March.  You should have a better idea by then if the parks will be back to normal and summer discounts might start popping up around then.


----------



## GBRforWDW

LiveToTravelNicely said:


> Thanks to you both!   I'm probably taking the unpopular method on this one.  Since we are fortunate to be WDW semi-regulars and due to COVID, if on any given day the park we previously picked shows up full, we are going to change to an available park that equals less crowds.  Example:  Selected DHS for Wednesday, but after checking Tuesday see that DHS will be packed, moving on to somewhere else.    Our goal with this trip is to just get to WDW and enjoy ourselves without any specific objective of seeing everything.  Not a big deal if we miss an entire park completely this trip (looking at you, DHS!).  While it would be cool to see Star Wars and Runaway Railway, there's always a future trip.  Or maybe an excuse to go to DLR in a couple of years once Runaway Railway is open there!


If your trip is before Christmas, you’re going to have nearly 100% certainty DHS will be packed, even if not maxed out on park passes.  

If after Christmas, probably down to 98% certainty.  If you don’t want stress in a park, probably best to plan to avoid at this time that way you can ensure you get park passes for the alternative park you would rather go to.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

GBRforWDW said:


> You can reserve for then, but you don’t have to yet.  Probably best to do it a little more than 2 months out though to ensure you get your park days.
> 
> Though if you’re wanting everything back to normal, you might as well wait to book your package until March.  You should have a better idea by then if the parks will be back to normal and summer discounts might start popping up around then.



true but I received an email from Disney for 35 percent of select hotels of staying up till June

I tech can just put deposit now and I have till May 2021 to cancel for full refund so I figure lemme just do it now for the excitement lol

anyone think the poly will be fullydone with refurb by mdw?


----------



## yulilin3

Breaking now: almost all equity performers have been laid off.
All shows are affected,  minus frozen sing along,  citizens of Hollywood and Main Street are gone as well


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Breaking now: almost all equity performers have been laid off.
> All shows are affected,  minus frozen sing along,  citizens of Hollywood and Main Street are gone as well



My heart is breaking tonight as I scrolled through my Fb feed and see so many friends affected by the lay offs. I’m thankful for all their years of magic. IMHO, they were the biggest draw for us to go to a park. We’d often go and skip attractions to see the shows and streetmosphere. 

I’ll miss that part of our Disney experience immensely!


----------



## Dismama2boys

yulilin3 said:


> Breaking now: almost all equity performers have been laid off.
> All shows are affected,  minus frozen sing along,  citizens of Hollywood and Main Street are gone as well


I just have no words.  I’m heartbroken on several levels, but mostly for the performers themselves.  And I just lost any desire I had to go back any time soon.


----------



## dachsie

I saw on FB it includes FotLK, Nemo, BatB shows, all of them.  I can't even fathom not having all these shows.  Surely they will come back eventually, right?


----------



## GBRforWDW

Dismama2boys said:


> I just have no words.  I’m heartbroken on several levels, but mostly for the performers themselves.  And I just lost any desire I had to go back any time soon.


I get the sentiment, but without guests, it’ll be even harder for Disney to recreate all the shows and bring the cast members back.  

However, you certainly don’t owe Disney anything either.   

Definitely a sad day for everyone drawn to the entertainment aspect of the parks.


----------



## HiStitch626

They announced on their Facebook page today that there are new rounds of layoffs and that some of the Citizens are part of that. I really hope to see them return, watching them was always so much fun.


----------



## Dismama2boys

GBRforWDW said:


> I get the sentiment, but without guests, it’ll be even harder for Disney to recreate all the shows and bring the cast members back.


Yes, I know.  And I’m not saying I won’t go, I just know that the parts I miss the most won’t be there anyway, so I don’t have the same urge to go.  But I have 3 young children who also love Disney, and so I know we’ll be back.  But explaining to them why so much is different is going to be so very sad for all of us.  (Not to make this all about me and mine - I still cannot imagine what this means to all of those performers.  That hurts the most right now).


----------



## mickey0624

The Disney World we've all known and loved is gone....time to start looking at new vacation spots and just cheris the memories that we have. Much of what has been cut isn't coming back and if it does it will be drastically different. Ive finally come to accept that.


----------



## disneyholic family

the quality of the live entertainment is what differentiates WDW from other parks.
It's what brings us halfway around the world.
for us, festival of the lion king and nemo were worth the price of admission to WDW.
Without them? 
.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

disneyholic family said:


> the quality of the live entertainment is what differentiates WDW from other parks.
> It's what brings us halfway around the world.
> for us, festival of the lion king and nemo were worth the price of admission to WDW.
> Without them?
> .


like six Flags


----------



## sunsetbeachgal

We are retirees who do a Disney vacation every year, on site resort, meals, etc.  The elimination of entertainment is a deal killer for us.  Our trip last February was planned around the fabulous Disney on Broadway series at The Epcot arts festival.  We also did all of the shows mentioned that were canceled and also did the Hoop De Doo revue, also a casualty.  And add to that the parades and evening shows no longer taking place.

The entertainment is our “magic”.  The rides alone aren’t enough to entice me to plan a visit.


----------



## dachsie

So did the union holding out in the beginning when WDW opened end up hurting the actors by not settling and let them get back to work?  If they had worked things out in the beginning, would some of the actors be working like the Frozen crew and maybe not received this news?


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> So did the union holding out in the beginning when WDW opened end up hurting the actors by not settling and let them get back to work?  If they had worked things out in the beginning, would some of the actors be working like the Frozen crew and maybe not received this news?


the answer to that we will never know


----------



## flea1267

My husband said last night, with so much taken away, it's hardly worth the cost of admission.  Wonder if Disney will ever drop the prices given truly you only have about 60% of the experiences.  It's all so sad and frustrating too.


----------



## disneygirlsng

flea1267 said:


> My husband said last night, with so much taken away, it's hardly worth the cost of admission.  Wonder if Disney will ever drop the prices given truly you only have about 60% of the experiences.  It's all so sad and frustrating too.


I know everyone is different, but I'll share my perspective. My trip in late August was about 95% a normal visit for me. The only show that I regularly see that wasn't running was FotLK, so it was really just that and fireworks that weren't there for a normal trip for me. Which really, HEA is the only fireworks show that is a must for me, the others I really only watch if I happen to be there at the right time. I go to WDW for the rides, theming, and food/snacks, which were all still there for me (minus Peoplemover). And most of my trips lately have been rD weekends, meaning that I would be back to the hotel and in bed by 8, 9 at the latest anyway. It truly felt like a normal trip for me (other than the M word of course). I know this isn't true for everyone, but I'm sure there are others out there like me.


----------



## lorileahb

disneygirlsng said:


> I know everyone is different, but I'll share my perspective. My trip in late August was about 95% a normal visit for me. The only show that I regularly see that wasn't running was FotLK, so it was really just that and fireworks that weren't there for a normal trip for me. Which really, HEA is the only fireworks show that is a must for me, the others I really only watch if I happen to be there at the right time. I go to WDW for the rides, theming, and food/snacks, which were all still there for me (minus Peoplemover). And most of my trips lately have been rD weekends, meaning that I would be back to the hotel and in bed by 8, 9 at the latest anyway. It truly felt like a normal trip for me (other than the M word of course). I know this isn't true for everyone, but I'm sure there are others out there like me.



So good to hear this!  It's kind of what we are planning on.  Fireworks and Fest. of LK are the only two must-dos.  I'm more sad for the performers themselves and look forward to them coming back.  But, we do still think there will be magic in what we can do - and can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## mara512

disneygirlsng said:


> I know everyone is different, but I'll share my perspective. My trip in late August was about 95% a normal visit for me. The only show that I regularly see that wasn't running was FotLK, so it was really just that and fireworks that weren't there for a normal trip for me. Which really, HEA is the only fireworks show that is a must for me, the others I really only watch if I happen to be there at the right time. I go to WDW for the rides, theming, and food/snacks, which were all still there for me (minus Peoplemover). And most of my trips lately have been rD weekends, meaning that I would be back to the hotel and in bed by 8, 9 at the latest anyway. It truly felt like a normal trip for me (other than the M word of course). I know this isn't true for everyone, but I'm sure there are others out there like me.


I am the same.  I go for rides, parades, theming and food.  Fireworks are a bonus.  Honestly I am thinking it may be nice with the shorter hours because I will be forced to go to the resort. 
I am the person who feels like I need to be in the park if it is open.  Maybe my May trip I will get some sleep or just enjoy the resort more. LOL


----------



## cheerstoeverything

dachsie said:


> So did the union holding out in the beginning when WDW opened end up hurting the actors by not settling and let them get back to work?  If they had worked things out in the beginning, would some of the actors be working like the Frozen crew and maybe not received this news?


The union wasn't holding out. They were gridlocked with Disney over safety measure negotiations.


----------



## GBRforWDW

dachsie said:


> So did the union holding out in the beginning when WDW opened end up hurting the actors by not settling and let them get back to work?  If they had worked things out in the beginning, would some of the actors be working like the Frozen crew and maybe not received this news?


I'm gonna go with No on this.  Plenty of other cast members that didn't hold out that were laid off as well.  This is just a result of months long closures, lower attendance, lower hotel stays, etc, causing The Walt Disney Company to bleed money.  Large amounts of cuts had to be made and unfortunately, the shows are where a large number of employees are located.  

Obviously, this is all speculation, as is any answer you're going to get for this question.  It's sad none the less for both the CM's losing their job as well as us guests who love to stop and watch the shows.  I hope they come back soon, but we probably won't hear much about new or returning shows until the pandemic is considered over.


----------



## Miffy

Remember that live performers onstage are in close proximity to one another, so social distancing is out of the question, as are masks. That's why Broadway's shut down. They could probably space out the audience, but it'd be impossible to keep the actors onstage and offstage far enough away from each other. Not to mention the musicians in the orchestra pit. Even a one-person show wouldn't work, since there are so many people behind the scenes--and offstage areas are cramped and close.


----------



## LizzyDragon

Miffy said:


> Remember that live performers onstage are in close proximity to one another, so social distancing is out of the question, as are masks. That's why Broadway's shut down. They could probably space out the audience, but it'd be impossible to keep the actors onstage and offstage far enough away from each other.


I think the other issue with Broadway is the reduced capacity. Running a show at 50% revenue at best likely means the show isn't breaking even.


----------



## Lumpy1106

GBRforWDW said:


> I'm gonna go with No on this.  Plenty of other cast members that didn't hold out that were laid off as well.  This is just a result of months long closures, lower attendance, lower hotel stays, etc, causing The Walt Disney Company to bleed money.  Large amounts of cuts had to be made and unfortunately, the shows are where a large number of employees are located.
> 
> Obviously, this is all speculation, as is any answer you're going to get for this question.  It's sad none the less for both the CM's losing their job as well as us guests who love to stop and watch the shows.  I hope they come back soon, but we probably won't hear much about new or returning shows until the pandemic is considered over.


Having DL/DCA shut down indefinitely doesn't help either.  FotLC is the  only "must do" for us in this latest round of cuts, but even if you don't step foot in the theaters there is a very definite hole in the park without the shows.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Lumpy1106 said:


> Having DL/DCA shut down indefinitely doesn't help either.  FotLC is the  only "must do" for us in this latest round of cuts, but even if you don't step foot in the theaters there is a very definite hole in the park without the shows.


yeah, being new to the parks, I hadn't really seen many of the shows.  I was definitely wanting to see more of them on our May trip before it was cancelled.  Now I don't get the chance, so that sucks.  I really hope they can figure out a way back from this.


----------



## yulilin3

Miffy said:


> Remember that live performers onstage are in close proximity to one another, so social distancing is out of the question, as are masks. That's why Broadway's shut down. They could probably space out the audience, but it'd be impossible to keep the actors onstage and offstage far enough away from each other. Not to mention the musicians in the orchestra pit. Even a one-person show wouldn't work, since there are so many people behind the scenes--and offstage areas are cramped and close.


Thr shows were being reblocked to allow distancing before they had the union/ Disney dispute.  This decision is purely money saving and not about safety


----------



## Kimpossible1

yulilin3 said:


> Thr shows were being reblocked to allow distancing before they had the union/ Disney dispute.  This decision is purely money saving and not about safety



I agree as the Bourne Stunt Spectacular is done at Universal with the actors wearing masks in an indoor theater.  Their face characters in the park wear masks too, so if Disney chose to do shows, they could figure out a way...it is all about the money.


----------



## DisArmyWife215

Dismama2boys said:


> I just have no words.  I’m heartbroken on several levels, but mostly for the performers themselves.  And I just lost any desire I had to go back any time soon.


Same. I’d just booked for Oct. & Dec. 2021 so I’ll be keeping an eye out for news they are coming back. Not the same without shows and these performers. So sad and Disney could do better.


----------



## sponica

yulilin3 said:


> Thr shows were being reblocked to allow distancing before they had the union/ Disney dispute.  This decision is purely money saving and not about safety



I know comparing post 9/11 to Covid is like comparing apples to bigfoot, but was there THIS MUCH carnage after 9/11?


----------



## yulilin3

sponica said:


> I know comparing post 9/11 to Covid is like comparing apples to bigfoot, but was there THIS MUCH carnage after 9/11?


no, there were layoffs but not to this extent, the difference is that after 9/11 people were scared to fly over but everything was open still, they didn't have to close other than the couple of days after, there was no need to limit capacity, on the contrary this is when Disney decided to create the dining plan, the bounceback offers, year of a million dreams...they could offer all the incentive for crowds to come back
With covid it's a balance between having people come but not too many and also the unkown of what the virus will do is more limiting.
But they could've switched some of these shows to a couple of days a week only or just a couple of performances a day, what Disney did is overblown and will affect what you get from the parks from now on, not only that but the consumer now knows what they did and morale will be low
ETA recovery from 9/11 took about 5 years,  this will definitely be longer


----------



## ShirikiUtundu

sponica said:


> I know comparing post 9/11 to Covid is like comparing apples to bigfoot, but was there THIS MUCH carnage after 9/11?



Not even close. Although the parks were evacuated that day, they reopened the next day. Hours were much shorter back then anyway, because September was a "slow period." If a park was open until 8 or 9 pm that was "late." 9-7 would have been a typical park open time for that period.


----------



## cooperams

Would these layoffs include the performers at restaurants like Biergarten?


----------



## yulilin3

cooperams said:


> Would these layoffs include the performers at restaurants like Biergarten?


I don't have anyt info on that.  So far Mariachi Cobre is the only one safe at epcot,  no word on VoL other than they are set to perform during the holidays


----------



## lovethattink

cooperams said:


> Would these layoffs include the performers at restaurants like Biergarten?



My son and his wife ate at Biergarten a few weeks ago. There was some kind of entertainment there while they ate.


----------



## HiStitch626

In August we saw Mariachi Cobre, Marimba de las Americas, and Jammitors.  We could hear the Biergarten band playing from outside the restaurant.


----------



## dachsie

Unfortunately, Disney is bleeding money right now.  They are open at 25% capacity which means they are losing a huge chunk of revenue from the people who can't/won't come. The are probably still losing money being open, just not as much as if they were not open.  I hate it for the actors and for all of us, but I also can understand it.  They will right the ship once we can get past this pandemic


----------



## djmeredith

dachsie said:


> Unfortunately, Disney is bleeding money right now.  They are open at 25% capacity which means they are losing a huge chunk of revenue from the people who can't/won't come. The are probably still losing money being open, just not as much as if they were not open.  I hate it for the actors and for all of us, but I also can understand it.  They will right the ship once we can get past this pandemic


I do not think Disney World is currently bleeding money. I think it is highly unlikely they are operating Disney World at a loss. The current ratio of customers and extremely reduced costs (way less hotel/restaurant/entertainment costs) makes it likely that they are at least breaking even or more likely even making a profit at WDW. And if they were operating at a true loss, they certainly would not be bringing more hotels online without increasing capacity (which they said last week they were not doing). As a whole corporate entity they are definitely still losing money at Disneyland. Yet Disney+ was/is doing great. And they announced not long ago on a call they had plenty of reserve money. So I am not buying Disney's entire woe is our company tune when they restored executive salaries back in August.


----------



## yulilin3

djmeredith said:


> I do not think Disney World is currently bleeding money. I think it is highly unlikely they are operating Disney World at a loss. The current ratio of customers and extremely reduced costs (way less hotel/restaurant/entertainment costs) makes it likely that they are at least breaking even or more likely even making a profit at WDW. And if they were operating at a true loss, they certainly would not be bringing more hotels online without increasing capacity (which they said last week they were not doing). As a whole corporate entity they are definitely still losing money at Disneyland. Yet Disney+ was/is doing great. And they announced not long ago on a call they had plenty of reserve money. So I am not buying Disney's entire woe is our company tune when they restored executive salaries back in August.


WDW might not be losing too much money but TWDC most definitely is. Counting DL still closed, DLP shutting down again, huge loss from movies that were already made and paid for, huge loss in lack of new movies and tv shows, yeah they're losing money


----------



## flea1267

disneygirlsng said:


> I know everyone is different, but I'll share my perspective. My trip in late August was about 95% a normal visit for me. The only show that I regularly see that wasn't running was FotLK, so it was really just that and fireworks that weren't there for a normal trip for me. Which really, HEA is the only fireworks show that is a must for me, the others I really only watch if I happen to be there at the right time. I go to WDW for the rides, theming, and food/snacks, which were all still there for me (minus Peoplemover). And most of my trips lately have been rD weekends, meaning that I would be back to the hotel and in bed by 8, 9 at the latest anyway. It truly felt like a normal trip for me (other than the M word of course). I know this isn't true for everyone, but I'm sure there are others out there like me.


Thanks for that perspective!!!  I appreciate it!  My heart is just broken with Festival of the Lion King - that was my son's favorite movie when he was little   and I cry every time we saw it.  I always said "I'm not going to cry"  LOL  and as soon as the cast comes out, I bawl like a baby and my son (who's 21 and a fire fighter) puts his arm around me <3


----------



## yulilin3

This is being discussed in the swge subforum but it's a change in operations at dhs so sharing here as well
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...l-queue-for-star-wars-rise-of-the-resistance/


----------



## Avery&Todd

yulilin3 said:


> This is being discussed in the swge subforum but it's a change in operations at dhs so sharing here as well
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...l-queue-for-star-wars-rise-of-the-resistance/


Ummm...Im not sure how I feel about this - I mean I get it that this makes it more accessible to more folks, but what if someone who is able to get on at 7am and get a boarding group then misses their boarding time because they can't get into the park on time, for whatever reason, then that means a spot on the ride is missed...

I would assume (and you know what assuming does) but if you were IN the park and got a boarding group you'd stay in the park and therefore not miss your boarding time...

and I get that they're trying to relieve the crowds in the morning - we were there 2 weeks ago and experienced it but planned our day and was sitting outside HS at 8:40am and we rode everything we wanted, including ROTR...

I guess we'll have to see how this works out..

we come back in Dec so there will be like 6 weeks of this new plan under our belt....


----------



## yulilin3

Avery&Todd said:


> Ummm...Im not sure how I feel about this - I mean I get it that this makes it more accessible to more folks, but what if someone who is able to get on at 7am and get a boarding group then misses their boarding time because they can't get into the park on time, for whatever reason, then that means a spot on the ride is missed...
> 
> I would assume (and you know what assuming does) but if you were IN the park and got a boarding group you'd stay in the park and therefore not miss your boarding time...
> 
> and I get that they're trying to relieve the crowds in the morning - we were there 2 weeks ago and experienced it but planned our day and was sitting outside HS at 8:40am and we rode everything we wanted, including ROTR...
> 
> I guess we'll have to see how this works out..
> 
> we come back in Dec so there will be like 6 weeks of this new plan under our belt....


Each change in procedure always gets a push back,  we get used to doing things one way. 
Let's see how this actually pans out,  i see nothing but positives here,  if at 7 you get a bg you can head to the park without that added stress,  if you don't get a bg you can decide if you want to go ro another park and change your park reservation
Also the stress associated with getting there in time.


----------



## Avery&Todd

yulilin3 said:


> Each change in procedure always gets a push back,  we get used to doing things one way.
> Let's see how this actually pans out,  i see nothing but positives here,  if at 7 you get a bg you can head to the park without that added stress,  if you don't get a bg you can decide if you want to go ro another park and change your park reservation
> Also the stress associated with getting there in time.


we already have a 7:30am ADR at Tratorria at BW and then planned on walking over to HS - I wonder if they will still let folks in early or if this will push opening to closer to 10am...

We did this same plan a few weeks ago and it worked like a charm and were in the gates by 9:15 and then headed to MMRR and then Slinky before the park officially opened.

Hmmm....


----------



## yulilin3

Avery&Todd said:


> we already have a 7:30am ADR at Tratorria at BW and then planned on walking over to HS - I wonder if they will still let folks in early or if this will push opening to closer to 10am...
> 
> We did this same plan a few weeks ago and it worked like a charm and were in the gates by 9:15 and then headed to MMRR and then Slinky before the park officially opened.
> 
> Hmmm....


I think that's exactly what they're trying to do,  get people to arrive a bit later but we won't know until the first couple of days


----------



## Avery&Todd

yulilin3 said:


> I think that's exactly what they're trying to do,  get people to arrive a bit later but we won't know until the first couple of days


OK - I'll just wait and see like everyone else!

and if it means I can get ROTR while Im still waiting for my UBER and then get to a less crowded park and ride more rides, then WINNER for me!


----------



## fflmaster

I feel horrible for anyone that was furloughed. We have had to do the same to many people during this pandemic due to the loss of income. It's just a fact in today's world until we are past this. My only issue is that I don't see the pandemic ending anytime soon and that people are just going to have to live with it for the next few years. I expect there will be a vaccine that will be as effective as our flu vaccine 50/60%. Most parents will not give the vaccine to their children the first year for sure. And, many others will play a wait and see on the vaccine. 


With that said, I do believe most individuals will decide to get back to a semi-normal life come next summer no matter what is going on with the pandemic. I expect that Disney will start hiring back their entertainment middle of 2021 and everything back to normal by the 50th celebration. The 50th will not be as elaborate as planned or we hoped but will be back to a mostly normal setting.


----------



## DanSchwartz

Looks like new reservation procedures take effect next week for the Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride.


----------



## yulilin3

DanSchwartz said:


> View attachment 535356
> 
> 
> Looks like new reservation procedures take effect next week for the Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride.


Yes,  already posted in the previous page


----------



## LizzyDragon

Avery&Todd said:


> Ummm...Im not sure how I feel about this - I mean I get it that this makes it more accessible to more folks, but what if someone who is able to get on at 7am and get a boarding group then misses their boarding time because they can't get into the park on time, for whatever reason, then that means a spot on the ride is missed...



There's still the 2pm BG drop to fill in missed spots. Disney also accounts for no-shows by having back-up groups.


----------



## Walt's Dream

Any news about Mariachi Cobre in Mexico?


----------



## HiStitch626

We saw Mariache, Marimbas, and the Jammitors in August.  They played alternating shows at the American Gardens pavilion


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Walt's Dream said:


> Any news about Mariachi Cobre in Mexico?


third party contractors


----------



## yulilin3

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> third party contractors


This isn't true at all.  Mariachi Cobre, JAMMitors and Voices of Liberty are all Disney performers.  The third party acts have all been canceled.


----------



## Avery&Todd

HiStitch626 said:


> We saw Mariache, Marimbas, and the Jammitors in August.  They played alternating shows at the American Gardens pavilion


and we say Mariache on Oct 12th there too!


----------



## Walt's Dream

Thanks for letting me know about Mariachi Cobre! I first heard them about 25 years ago in their hometown and have loved them since.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Statement from Disney regarding recent entertainment layoffs:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/10/update-on-entertainment-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## J-Dog

fflmaster said:


> I feel horrible for anyone that was furloughed. We have had to do the same to many people during this pandemic due to the loss of income. It's just a fact in today's world until we are past this. My only issue is that I don't see the pandemic ending anytime soon and that people are just going to have to live with it for the next few years. I expect there will be a vaccine that will be as effective as our flu vaccine 50/60%. Most parents will not give the vaccine to their children the first year for sure. And, many others will play a wait and see on the vaccine.
> 
> 
> With that said, I do believe most individuals will decide to get back to a semi-normal life come next summer no matter what is going on with the pandemic. I expect that Disney will start hiring back their entertainment middle of 2021 and everything back to normal by the 50th celebration. The 50th will not be as elaborate as planned or we hoped but will be back to a mostly normal setting.


Man, I hope you're right...


----------



## mamamelody2

Am I remembering correctly that there is currently no bus service from the parks to Disney Springs?


----------



## disneygirlsng

mamamelody2 said:


> Am I remembering correctly that there is currently no bus service from the parks to Disney Springs?


Yes, correct.


----------



## PanchoX1

so, with the latest round of Layoffs, is the Beauty and the Beast show at Hollywood Studios closed again? That just reopened, right? Or did it?


----------



## yulilin3

PanchoX1 said:


> so, with the latest round of Layoffs, is the Beauty and the Beast show at Hollywood Studios closed again? That just reopened, right? Or did it?


The show is closed,  they laid off all the performers, the show had not reopened they had the GF society orchestra performing but they got fired as well


----------



## PanchoX1

yulilin3 said:


> The show is closed,  they laid off all the performers, the show had not reopened they had the GF society orchestra performing but they got fired as well



Bummer. Seems like that park really needs some other attractions to help regulate the crowds.


----------



## yulilin3

At dhs right now,  got bg 3 at 7am from my house,  they opened the lot at 9am, temp/bag check and park at 9:15am. Christmas has arrived


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> At dhs right now,  got bg 3 at 7am from my house,  they opened the lot at 9am, temp/bag check and park at 9:15am. Christmas has arrived



Cool! I’ll be trying on Tuesday. So far have heard reports from Jacksonville and Tampa got BG for today.


----------



## yulilin3

Christmas has arrived at dhs

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CHLB9Z0hKq2/


----------



## KM82

yulilin3 said:


> At dhs right now,  got bg 3 at 7am from my house,  they opened the lot at 9am, temp/bag check and park at 9:15am. Christmas has arrived


We are here too!  We got group 21 this morning. We have done MMRR and MFSR.  We were going to do SDD but then decided we will let that line calm down a bit first. We are currently enjoying some starbucks while my son does some virtual school.


----------



## dachsie

So Disney has a new addition to their announcement - no eating or drinking in line.


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> So Disney has a new addition to their announcement - no eating or drinking in line.


Did you hear this indoors or outdoors? I was there this morning and never heard this announcement outdoors


----------



## dachsie

yulilin3 said:


> Did you hear this indoors or outdoors? I was there this morning and never heard this announcement outdoors


I was reading on DFB and she had a video from the folks at All Ears while in AK where I heard it when I listened to it.

Will post it here if ok:  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324081207878057986


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> I was reading on DFB and she had a video from the folks at All Ears while in AK where I heard it when I listened to it.
> 
> Will post it here if ok:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324081207878057986


Thanks for posting,  yes from what's been reported and personal experience it seems these are played in the indoor queue portions of attractions only,  something happened a couple of days ago that i can't disclose that i believe sparked this change,  this is good,  in terms of safety,  as long as those indoor portions are not longer than 30 minutes,  everyone should be able to abide


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Thanks for posting,  yes from what's been reported and personal experience it seems these are played in the indoor queue portions of attractions only,  something happened a couple of days ago that i can't disclose that i believe sparked this change,  this is good,  in terms of safety,  as long as those indoor portions are not longer than 30 minutes,  everyone should be able to abide



Are you sure it’s just indoor? KTP told me also outside at Kilimanjaro at AK.


----------



## yulilin3

lovethattink said:


> Are you sure it’s just indoor? KTP told me also outside at Kilimanjaro at AK.


the clip is from the queue to KS, technically not indoors at all but not in the spilling out area towards Africa, I was at DHS all morning yesterday and never heard this announcement when walking around the park


----------



## Miffy

For sure this question is answered somewhere else, but I cannot find it. 
If you have an AP and a reservation at, say, MK, and you go to MK and spend a few hours there, then leave, can you then get a reservation at another park that same day, assuming there are any available? I'm assuming the answer is no, although if reservations were still available, I don't see why they'd care.


----------



## Sarahslay

Miffy said:


> For sure this question is answered somewhere else, but I cannot find it.
> If you have an AP and a reservation at, say, MK, and you go to MK and spend a few hours there, then leave, can you then get a reservation at another park that same day, assuming there are any available? I'm assuming the answer is no, although if reservations were still available, I don't see why they'd care.


Nope, one park a day. You can go back to MK but you can't book something else. You can book something for another park for another day after park close though.


----------



## Miffy

Sarahslay said:


> Nope, one park a day. You can go back to MK but you can't book something else. You can book something for another park for another day after park close though.


Thank you, @Sarahslay. I had a feeling this was the case, but having the fact is more important!


----------



## Sarahslay

Miffy said:


> Thank you, @Sarahslay. I had a feeling this was the case, but having the fact is more important!


Maybe one day they'll make it so we can do this, I do love to park hop


----------



## PanchoX1

yulilin3 said:


> ...something happened a couple of days ago that i can't disclose that i believe sparked this change



Just curious as to why you can't disclose what happened. Do you work for Disney? Sorry, I don't mean to be nosey, just wondering.


----------



## yulilin3

PanchoX1 said:


> Just curious as to why you can't disclose what happened. Do you work for Disney? Sorry, I don't mean to be nosey, just wondering.


I don't, really can't disclose anything on this but the change, even if only one family group abides, will be helpful


----------



## brentm77

We are thinking of visiting the week after Christmas, from out West.  It would be an expensive trip.  Is it worth visiting with the restrictions?  Can you ride most of the attractions without issue if it hits the reduced capacity limit?  We aren't planning on doing Hollywood Studios, so we don't need to worry about RofR.


----------



## yulilin3

brentm77 said:


> We are thinking of visiting the week after Christmas, from out West.  It would be an expensive trip.  Is it worth visiting with the restrictions?  Can you ride most of the attractions without issue if it hits the reduced capacity limit?  We aren't planning on doing Hollywood Studios, so we don't need to worry about RofR.


"worth" is subjective. If you are alright with almost no entertainment offerings, limited dinning venues and queues for all attractions then you are fine. If you are ok with wearing a mask everywhere, all the time and only taking it off to eat or drink at restaurants or to the side of streets while touring, you'll be fine.


----------



## brentm77

yulilin3 said:


> "worth" is subjective. If you are alright with almost no entertainment offerings, limited dinning venues and queues for all attractions then you are fine. If you are ok with wearing a mask everywhere, all the time and only taking it off to eat or drink at restaurants or to the side of streets while touring, you'll be fine.



We don't usually do shows, and I realized last trip to Disneyland (pre-covid) that I really didn't mind standing in line as much as I thought I did.  After years of fast passes, I had come to the mindset of never waiting in long lines.  But, realized last trip that standing in line is actually a bit of a break and more relaxing than always being on the go from sun up to sun down.  So I don't think that would be an issue.  I had thought I read early on that lines were virtual, and spots in them were gone early in the day.  It sounds like my memory is wrong on that.

Dinning limitations would be the biggest downside for us.


----------



## brentm77

yulilin3 said:


> "worth" is subjective. If you are alright with almost no entertainment offerings, limited dinning venues and queues for all attractions then you are fine. If you are ok with wearing a mask everywhere, all the time and only taking it off to eat or drink at restaurants or to the side of streets while touring, you'll be fine.



Thanks again.  Tickets and reservations are booked.  Crazy excited.


----------



## KittyKitty

Right now Crush and Monsters Inc Laugh Floor are closed. Big tear coming out of my eye.   What others are closed that you like?

Frozen ever after is open, so very excited about that.


----------



## HiStitch626

I think that is it.  They are doing a bird show at AK, but it is the trainers demonstrating behaviors, so no "characters"


----------



## yulilin3

The only show with actors is frozen sing along


----------



## Ariel620

Wasn't a modified version of disney jr showing in HS?  Did they stop that?


----------



## yulilin3

Ariel620 said:


> Wasn't a modified version of disney jr showing in HS?  Did they stop that?


That's still happening but no actors just a dj


----------



## Dixie1337

How does it work if you have tickets and an AP voucher?  Does the system ask which you want to book under?  I don't plan to activate my AP this year and the terms say you have to use the ticket you booked the reservation with... I don't have my tickets yet so I can't test this myself.  Thanks!


----------



## underminer

Sorry I know it’s been asked a ton but we are going to MK tomorrow and wondering how early we can park at the TTC?


----------



## yulilin3

parking lot opens about 45 minutes before the park officially opens


----------



## JennaR

What @yulilin3 said! Also, as a heads up, you aren't even allowed to "line up" at the parking gates any earlier than ~an hour before the park opens. If you do they will send you away and tell you to wait at the Speedway down the street


----------



## alex_beni

JennaR said:


> What @yulilin3 said! Also, as a heads up, you aren't even allowed to "line up" at the parking gates any earlier than ~an hour before the park opens. If you do they will send you away and tell you to wait at the Speedway down the street


That seems dangerous


----------



## alex_beni

yulilin3 said:


> parking lot opens about 45 minutes before the park officially opens


Hollywood it´s the same?


----------



## nkereina

alex_beni said:


> Hollywood it´s the same?


Yes, I believe its the same for all 4 parks. Generally speaking in our experience, it was somewhere between 45-60 minutes ahead of the posted park opening time.


----------



## alex_beni

nkereina said:


> Yes, I believe its the same for all 4 parks. Generally speaking in our experience, it was somewhere between 45-60 minutes ahead of the posted park opening time.


You think it´s a good idea that I walk to the park (Hollywood) from the car tolls and make the rope drope and then wait in line for the Mickey ride while my wife does the whole parking. I know it´s dumb, but the visit to Hollywood got me a little stressed with the Star Wars ride and the crowds


----------



## nkereina

alex_beni said:


> You think it´s a good idea that I walk to the park (Hollywood) from the car tolls and make the rope drope and then wait in line for the Mickey ride while my wife does the whole parking. I know it´s dumb, but the visit to Hollywood got me a little stressed with the Star Wars ride and the crowds


I don't believe that's permissible. There are no sidewalks and its multiple lanes of traffic. People who are taking Ubers have had to be dropped off at the Speedway across the street and use the walkway from there, so I suppose you could have your wife drop you off there to walk while she goes to park.

IMO, its not really necessary anyhow. ROTR boarding groups can now be obtained from anywhere at 7am, so that should help ease some of the 10am crowd since its not as important to be in the park prior to 10am now. Its still busy at opening because that's the best time to ride MMRR and Slinky Dog, but ROTR is no longer a factor at least. They open the temperature check and gates around the same time the lot opens, so the line outside tends to move quickly. We took the Skyliner twice, arriving around 9:30, and were in the park within 10 minutes.


----------



## yulilin3

alex_beni said:


> Hollywood it´s the same?


here are the current time frames:
MK and AK toll booth opens about 45 min prior to park opening (they let you line up about an hour prior to park opening)
Epcot toll booth opens about 45-30 min prior to park opening (they let you line up about 50 min prior to park opening)
DHS toll  booth opens an hour before park opening (they let you line up about 75 min prior to park opening)


----------



## yulilin3

alex_beni said:


> You think it´s a good idea that I walk to the park (Hollywood) from the car tolls and make the rope drope and then wait in line for the Mickey ride while my wife does the whole parking. I know it´s dumb, but the visit to Hollywood got me a little stressed with the Star Wars ride and the crowds


like @nkereina is not allowed to leave your car at the toll booth, if you are one of the first ones to park the MMRR queue should be less than 45 minutes


----------



## LizzyDragon

alex_beni said:


> You think it´s a good idea that I walk to the park (Hollywood) from the car tolls and make the rope drope and then wait in line for the Mickey ride while my wife does the whole parking. I know it´s dumb, but the visit to Hollywood got me a little stressed with the Star Wars ride and the crowds


With the ROTR boarding group process change, it probably won't be as crowded at rope drop since folks don't have to tap in before 10am. And to reiterate what others have already said- please stay in your car at the toll booth area. If you did get out, you're dealing with multiple lanes of traffic; you'd have to cross woods and a ditch that could be filled with water and gosh knows what else; and crossing at points where drivers are not expecting pedestrians. Plus, at the booth, you're probably still around a half-mile from the entrance- you're just not saving much time with walking.


----------



## Moliphino

Dixie1337 said:


> How does it work if you have tickets and an AP voucher?  Does the system ask which you want to book under?  I don't plan to activate my AP this year and the terms say you have to use the ticket you booked the reservation with... I don't have my tickets yet so I can't test this myself.  Thanks!



Park reservations don't link to specific tickets, despite what they say on the website. We had park hoppers from March and tickets from our package in MDE, which did cause a mess our first day (it used the park hopper instead of the package tickets, which we had to have fixed), but not with park reservations.


----------



## Dixie1337

Moliphino said:


> Park reservations don't link to specific tickets, despite what they say on the website. We had park hoppers from March and tickets from our package in MDE, which did cause a mess our first day (it used the park hopper instead of the package tickets, which we had to have fixed), but not with park reservations.



This is what I was hoping to hear, thank you!


----------



## Befferk

Moliphino said:


> Park reservations don't link to specific tickets, despite what they say on the website. We had park hoppers from March and tickets from our package in MDE, which did cause a mess our first day (it used the park hopper instead of the package tickets, which we had to have fixed), but not with park reservations.



To prevent a mixup, could you just have a second MDE account to have the other tickets under?


----------



## Moliphino

Befferk said:


> To prevent a mixup, could you just have a second MDE account to have the other tickets under?



We just needed guest services to prioritize the correct ticket and then we had no issues. If we had done it before entering the park (which I had even thought I should do before the trip and forgot until we got into MK) it wouldn't have been a mess. They really should let you prioritize your own tickets in MDE.

I don't want to deal with having multiple MDE accounts. I have a hard enough time remembering my login info for the one.


----------



## Befferk

Moliphino said:


> I have a hard enough time remembering my login info for the one.



I get that. But I'm used to it. I gave up trying to remember most passwords, I have a spreadsheet of over 100.


----------



## Disnsyncey

Also isn’t it safer to be dropped at the Swolphin or Boardwalk and walk on the walkway along the lake anyway?


----------



## alex_beni

Disnsyncey said:


> Also isn’t it safer to be dropped at the Swolphin or Boardwalk and walk on the walkway along the lake anyway?


I think they can leave me at Speedway and walk from there, I plan to do this early mainly for the Mickey ride, I´m going to try to get a boarding pass from the hotel.


----------



## nkereina

Disnsyncey said:


> Also isn’t it safer to be dropped at the Swolphin or Boardwalk and walk on the walkway along the lake anyway?


Currently, you need either a mobile order or ADR for Boardwalk (or any Disney resort) to get past the guard if you are not staying at that resort and you are arriving by car/Uber. I don't believe Swan/Dolphin is requiring the same (or at least they aren't validating it), but the walk from there is about the same distance as the walk from Speedway. The walk from Speedway is on a path as well.


----------



## nkereina

alex_beni said:


> I think they can leave me at Speedway and walk from there, I plan to do this early mainly for the Mickey ride, I´m going to try to get a boarding pass from the hotel.


FWIW, we got to MMRR around 9:30. It was a posted 45 minute wait, took us about 30 minutes. If you enter the park while your family is still parking the car, presumably they will need to catch up with you in the MMRR queue. Depending on where you're at in the queue, it can be tricky and CMs seemed hesitant/annoyed when people tried to do this, I think from the social distancing aspect. Frankly, if you're ok with waiting possibly 30-35 minutes, you'll be fine if you get to the lot when it opens around 9am. Not everyone is rushing to MMRR at opening. There's a good chunk that goes towards Slinky Dog, many go to Smuggler's Run, and some over to RnRC/TOT.


----------



## GBRforWDW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327009654245908480
Looks like they've officially increased capacity.


----------



## Delilah1310

GBRforWDW said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327009654245908480
> Looks like they've officially increased capacity.



I have mixed feelings about this. 
Coupled with the losses they reported today, I feel like it may be a decision based more on economics than on current public health conditions.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Delilah1310 said:


> I have mixed feelings about this.
> Coupled with the losses they reported today, I feel like it may be a decision based more on economics than on current public health conditions.


Possibly.  Or... They silently increase awhile ago and just announced it today to help balance the bad news.  I think others have said, or I read elsewhere, that as they've added more reservations, they've opened up more areas.  Hopefully greater availability means shows coming back, but I'm not counting on that with the recent layoffs.


----------



## mom2rtk

GBRforWDW said:


> Hopefully greater availability means shows coming back, but I'm not counting on that with the recent layoffs.


I wouldn’t hold your breath on that one.


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> I have mixed feelings about this.
> Coupled with the losses they reported today, I feel like it may be a decision based more on economics than on current public health conditions.


It's a fine line,  Disney is a business and needs to make money,  all the safety guidelines are not only still in place but we can definitely say they have become more strict at enforcing them, we are headed into what's arguably the busiest time of the year,  they already have expanded hours and we might see further extensions,  so i think it's still a good balance


----------



## GBRforWDW

mom2rtk said:


> I wouldn’t hold your breath on that one.


I know... more of a wish for those who lost their job to be able to come back to work.  This virus can't be over soon enough.


----------



## Delilah1310

yulilin3 said:


> It's a fine line,  Disney is a business and needs to make money,  all the safety guidelines are not only still in place but we can definitely say they have become more strict at enforcing them, we are headed into what's arguably the busiest time of the year,  they already have expanded hours and we might see further extensions,  so i think it's still a good balance



Totally understand. Hence the mixed feelings.  
I do wonder how much 10% more capacity "feels" in the grand scheme of things. Is it even noticeable?


----------



## yulilin3

Delilah1310 said:


> Totally understand. Hence the mixed feelings.
> I do wonder how much 10% more capacity "feels" in the grand scheme of things. Is it even noticeable?


I guess Thanksgiving week will be the tell.


----------



## Tonberry

I feel for their bottom line, but I have to wonder why they raise the capacity now with COVID cases surging all over the country. A lot of states are back to or near March levels.


----------



## yulilin3

Tonberry said:


> I feel for their bottom line, but I have to wonder why they raise the capacity now with COVID cases surging all over the country. A lot of states are back to or near March levels.


I think some has to do with actual demand,  like i said this is the busy season coming up,  also they need the money,  there's no doubt about it,  DL still closed its a huge issue.  I believe we'll be fine as long as cm continue to enforce and guest continue to adhere


----------



## larsonb74

With the new 35% capacity change what else will be changing and/or possibly returning?


----------



## larsonb74

What changes do others think we may see?  What else may be returning?


----------



## dreamer17555

They are going to need to add in ways to absorb guests or it will be miserable. Honestly with cases climbing I am shocked they would go this route.


----------



## EMHDad

I have to assume that they would be increasing the ride usage. With no shows, no meet and greats, and no live entertainment, the rides are the only place to actively take people (aside from food)


----------



## yulilin3

larsonb74 said:


> With the new 35% capacity change what else will be changing and/or possibly returning?


merged you to the existing operational thread
They have announced more restaurant and activities opening like the petting zoo at AK and restaurants at AK and CSR, I don't expect the show to come back any time soon


----------



## EMHDad

Adding some dining or minor activies is ok. Howevr, the big need is to either add live entertainment(which is not happening) or increase hourly ride capacity, which i do know if they are doing.


----------



## yulilin3

EMHDad said:


> Adding some dining or minor activies is ok. Howevr, the big need is to either add live entertainment(which is not happening) or increase hourly ride capacity, which i do know if they are doing.


I agree,  i think we'll see extension of hours but is a real shame they don't have the shows  to ro gobble up the crowds


----------



## MissMagnolia

I am wondering if they will increase ride capacity/loading. I would think they could add a little more and still be physically distanced (for example...couple in front seat of splash mountain and couple in back row).


----------



## sheila14

Does thanksgiving week look like Christmas week?


----------



## yulilin3

MissMagnolia said:


> I am wondering if they will increase ride capacity/loading. I would think they could add a little more and still be physically distanced (for example...couple in front seat of splash mountain and couple in back row).


People would go ballistic, look at the backlash universal got when they sat every seat on the roller coasters.


----------



## Sydnerella

yulilin3 said:


> I guess Thanksgiving week will be the tell.



Yay... many of us rescheduled from Spring Break and traveling for Thanksgiving get to be the test cases with heavily sold hotel rooms for the Thanksgiving week kick-off to the holiday season and the increased 35% park capacity... my recently found comfort is quickly disappearing 

I already feel like I’m on a rollercoaster... why go the WDW?!?!

Rising cases everywhere, worse than March and now this news.... we might be canceling again! Poor timing on Disney’s part to tout and up crowds, I hope they can be responsive to the public health situation again and spread them out with more options too. They have been responsive to increasing enforcement so hoping they see these case numbers and recognize the need to not make them worse.

Chicago just issued a stay at home advisory! Where we live in MN the governor just recommended that all 18-35 year olds get tested. As they say, “stuff” is getting real...


----------



## ColoradoMom12

MissMagnolia said:


> I am wondering if they will increase ride capacity/loading. I would think they could add a little more and still be physically distanced (for example...couple in front seat of splash mountain and couple in back row).



They were doing one family in the front row/another in the back row on splash the week we were there last month. My daughter and I were in the front row and a family of three in the last row. Two empty rows between our families. I felt like distancing was adequate. Was this experience of ours not the norm?


----------



## underminer

Sorry if this has been asked recently but we are heading to AK in the morning and wondering how early we can park with a 7am park opening. Thanks!


----------



## Day-Day

Ugh.  Now having doubts on my trip scheduled for January.  I was "just okay" with 25 percent level based on my visit in October.  There will have to be some big changes to convince me to visit with a potential 40% increase in crowds.

There still can be periods of low crowds relative to the maximum numbers that will be allowed.  There have been days when there was a limit of 25% while the actuals seemed to be lower so I haven't ruled out my visit yet.


----------



## Crusader10hky

Delilah1310 said:


> I do wonder how much 10% more capacity "feels" in the grand scheme of things. Is it even noticeable?



Considering 10 is almost half of 25 (40%) , this “10%” increase of park capacity is actually a 40% increase of what we have seen at the parks since reopening. So if you were in a spot with 100 people, there can now be 140 people there.

This announcement is a gut-punch to my confidence of bringing my  wife and 3 young daughters for the first 10 days of December. I’m just going to keep telling myself that they silently increased it already and that was the crowd increase we saw couple weeks ago. If it’s worse than that then bleh.

The one thing I don’t think Disney can successfully do right now is keep crowds evenly distributed, making must-ride experiences that much harder to do. Seems like more QS have been opening here and there though.


----------



## mlggator22

I'm so disappointed. I feel like I am taking a risk coming to WDW next week. But now I'm beginning to worry that the risk isn't worth it. However, my daughter will have a melt down if we don't go (she's 19 and suffering COVID depression from being locked in here in CA). 
I'm surprised Disney is willing to take this risk now with cases rising. They are trying so hard to get Disneyland open. If there is even a hint of outbreak at WDW, I fear Newsom will keep them shut down as long as he can. 
But, for now, I am keeping my plans and watching carefully. I have a ton of hand sanitizer, masks, and wipes ready to go with me on the trip.


----------



## brockash

GBRforWDW said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327009654245908480
> Looks like they've officially increased capacity.


We don't actually know when they raised it right?  It could have been at 35% for over a month at this point, unless I missed where they stated the date they raised it to 35% or the last time they stated they were at 25%.  
I think they've probably been at 35 for a while at this point.


----------



## Sydnerella

brockash said:


> We don't actually know when they raised it right?  It could have been at 35% for over a month at this point, unless I missed where they stated the date they raised it to 35% or the last time they stated they were at 25%.
> I think they've probably been at 35 for a while at this point.



It was indicated that they already did this increase - As it was said that “they have been operating at 35%”. It was also sad that this was done in conjunction with other changes such as the addition of plexiglass barriers on rides to add capacity so if folks recall when that was done to rise of the resistance and Mickey and Minnie’s runaway railway that would be about the time based on how it was described in reports of the earnings call.

I am mad and disappointed too because I spoke to cast members in guest services 10 days ago who claimed that things were operating at 25% - after putting me on hold to confirm that percentage - and no changes were going to be made. We are supposed to leave in a week and based on this COVID case increase all over the country it seems like a poor choice and cost benefit of ever decreasing value and higher risk.

And when they said hotels are being booked at greater rate and two capacity does that mean 100% full or to “Covid” capacity? They are not sharing so it’s impossible to know.


----------



## Sydnerella

As Andrew Yang would say, Math! 

This is exactly the issue that few will grasp. And then there’s COVID too...

Thank Chapek!



Crusader10hky said:


> Considering 10 is almost half of 25 (40%) , this “10%” increase of park capacity is actually a 40% increase of what we have seen at the parks since reopening. So if you were in a spot with 100 people, there can now be 140 people there.
> 
> This announcement is a gut-punch to my confidence of bringing my  wife and 3 young daughters for the first 10 days of December. I’m just going to keep telling myself that they silently increased it already and that was the crowd increase we saw couple weeks ago. If it’s worse than that then bleh.
> 
> The one thing I don’t think Disney can successfully do right now is keep crowds evenly distributed, making must-ride experiences that much harder to do. Seems like more QS have been opening here and there though.





mlggator22 said:


> I'm so disappointed. I feel like I am taking a risk coming to WDW next week. But now I'm beginning to worry that the risk isn't worth it. However, my daughter will have a melt down if we don't go (she's 19 and suffering COVID depression from being locked in here in CA).
> I'm surprised Disney is willing to take this risk now with cases rising. They are trying so hard to get Disneyland open. If there is even a hint of outbreak at WDW, I fear Newsom will keep them shut down as long as he can.
> But, for now, I am keeping my plans and watching carefully. I have a ton of hand sanitizer, masks, and wipes ready to go with me on the trip.


----------



## yulilin3

I understand everyone's frustration and concern,  of course it is definitely a Personal decision to make but if you are still coming,  like I've always said,  have clear and realistic expectations.  I can't believe how many here still think the parks are the ghost towns they were when they opened in June,  also read the just back reports,  they are your best indicators, again no outbreak has been linked to any of the central Florida parks,  if cm continue to be firm and most guest continue to comply i believe we'll be ok


----------



## yulilin3

underminer said:


> Sorry if this has been asked recently but we are heading to AK in the morning and wondering how early we can park with a 7am park opening. Thanks!


Merged you to the operational thread,  (make sure to use the search bat,  this has been asked and answered om this board and the transportation forum)
Ak lot opens about 45 min prior to official park opening


----------



## Leigh L

ColoradoMom12 said:


> They were doing one family in the front row/another in the back row on splash the week we were there last month. My daughter and I were in the front row and a family of three in the last row. Two empty rows between our families. I felt like distancing was adequate. Was this experience of ours not the norm?


This was our experience over the past week too. Rode Splash on Friday and again on Monday, same both times with one party in front and one in back. 
Just looked at our Pirates boat pic and we were in front row, two empty rows, and the last rows were filled with one party.

I felt the distance on all rides in 3 parks we visited (we didn't do EP this trip) was totally adequate.


----------



## Sydnerella

yulilin3 said:


> I understand everyone's frustration and concern,  of course it is definitely a Personal decision to make but if you are still coming,  like I've always said,  have clear and realistic expectations.  I can't believe how many here still think the parks are the ghost towns they were when they opened in June,  also read the just back reports,  they are your best indicators, again no outbreak has been linked to any of the central Florida parks,  if cm continue to be firm and most guest continue to comply i believe we'll be ok



We know there are no major outbreaks and no cases  publicized. And It’s tough to link cases when we don’t have contact tracing and do have widespread community transmission.

I have been following - super closely - the developments and threads from just back folks and knew things were not a ghost town for months.

And that’s why it’s been a hard decision all along. Recent increased enforcement and rules upgrades about food and masks are awesome and encouraging. And a crowd increase is not. Then add that to a phone cast member who tells me after being placed on hold to confirm that yes, it’s at 25% capacity and it wasn’t - that is  just wrong. And angering. He also at first gave a different number when I asked, which was higher but I’m not recalling now exactly what % it was and don’t want to misquote him, and I said, “are you sure as Bob Chapek was interviewed and said it was operating at 25% sometime in mid October.” He then put me on hold and eventually came back and said I was right.

I was very clear that I was calling because we were concerned about safety and this was during the time of the dining glitch and concerned they would raise restaurant and park capacity for holiday crowds. I was assured that wouldn’t happen. Granted - I’m just talking to a CM not anyone who makes those decisions but that is disappointing messaging.

So we have been very cautiously watching this for months. We even changed to Riviera from CBR to have a one bedroom with a kitchen and more space to spread out if we felt uncomfortable in the parks at a much higher cost to us for our own peace of mind.

Hearing  now I was misinformed by a CM a week out from the trip is not cool and yes, it’s frustrating to say the least.

So please don’t lump me in with people who expect a ghost town. Hardly. It’s reasonable to be concerned and disappointed. We can love Disney and not think all of their decisions are great or reasonable - 40% more people around with less open to absorb them makes the whole touring experience worse at best, and makes it more unsafe at worst!


----------



## yulilin3

Sydnerella said:


> We know there are no major outbreaks and no cases  publicized. And It’s tough to link cases when we don’t have contact tracing and do have widespread community transmission.
> 
> I have been following - super closely - the developments and threads from just back folks and knew things were not a ghost town for months.
> 
> And that’s why it’s been a hard decision all along. Recent increased enforcement and rules upgrades about food and masks are awesome and encouraging. And a crowd increase is not. Then add that to a phone cast member who tells me after being placed on hold to confirm that yes, it’s at 25% capacity and it wasn’t - that is  just wrong. And angering. He also at first gave a different number when I asked, which was higher but I’m not recalling now exactly what % it was and don’t want to misquote him, and I said, “are you sure as Bob Chapek was interviewed and said it was operating at 25% sometime in mid October.” He then put me on hold and eventually came back and said I was right.
> 
> I was very clear that I was calling because we were concerned about safety and this was during the time of the dining glitch and concerned they would raise restaurant and park capacity for holiday crowds. I was assured that wouldn’t happen. Granted - I’m just talking to a CM not anyone who makes those decisions but that is disappointing messaging.
> 
> So we have been very cautiously watching this for months. We even changed to Riviera from CBR to have a one bedroom with a kitchen and more space to spread out if we felt uncomfortable in the parks at a much higher cost to us for our own peace of mind.
> 
> Hearing  now I was misinformed by a CM a week out from the trip is not cool and yes, it’s frustrating to say the least.
> 
> So please don’t lump me in with people who expect a ghost town. Hardly. It’s reasonable to be concerned and disappointed. We can love Disney and not think all of their decisions are great or reasonable - 40% more people around with less open to absorb them makes the whole touring experience worse at best, and makes it more unsafe at worst!


I didn't lump you with anyone,  my post was not even replying to anyone,  it's a general post. I even said that i know it's frustrating and concerning.


----------



## Sydnerella

I don’t think many (any?) on these forums still think parks are ghost towns so it seems a moot point to bring up at all here as an expectation.

It is not about that expectation of empty parks that people are upset, they don’t expect that at all. As I many have said it’s about the increase and the quiet changes that happen without enough mitigation around them. And some last minute news and misleading info in my case. Compounded by a time of worsening public health.

Do they even have enough CMs and attractions/crowd absorbers they can run - if they so chose - to make it more bearable/reasonable/safe at this level of capacity? Especially at HS - can they extend their hours or open an outdoor show like BATB or not because they laid off these talented people? Based on what they are running and have open and the wait times on easywdw it seems they have maxed out beyond the tipping point for a good guest experience and Thanksgiving week without more of something will be pretty messy. Where did Josh D’Amaro go? He’s been fairly silent on WDW. He cares about the guest experience more than most execs.

Dang it’s a bummer the plexiglass wasn’t meant to make more enjoyable, safe for guests already there at 25% capacity, but we should have known it was meant to add more guests overall.


----------



## DeeBee3

MissMagnolia said:


> I am wondering if they will increase ride capacity/loading. I would think they could add a little more and still be physically distanced (for example...couple in front seat of splash mountain and couple in back row).


I've seen recent reports where they have put cars closer together (filling in every "clam shell" etc). Not sure what to think! They have to do something as they just announced increased capacity to 35% and the whole month of December is close to full capacity.


----------



## dachsie

Sydnerella said:


> We know there are no major outbreaks and no cases  publicized. And It’s tough to link cases when we don’t have contact tracing and do have widespread community transmission.
> 
> I have been following - super closely - the developments and threads from just back folks and knew things were not a ghost town for months.
> 
> And that’s why it’s been a hard decision all along. Recent increased enforcement and rules upgrades about food and masks are awesome and encouraging. And a crowd increase is not. Then add that to a phone cast member who tells me after being placed on hold to confirm that yes, it’s at 25% capacity and it wasn’t - that is  just wrong. And angering. He also at first gave a different number when I asked, which was higher but I’m not recalling now exactly what % it was and don’t want to misquote him, and I said, “are you sure as Bob Chapek was interviewed and said it was operating at 25% sometime in mid October.” He then put me on hold and eventually came back and said I was right.
> 
> I was very clear that I was calling because we were concerned about safety and this was during the time of the dining glitch and concerned they would raise restaurant and park capacity for holiday crowds. I was assured that wouldn’t happen. Granted - I’m just talking to a CM not anyone who makes those decisions but that is disappointing messaging.
> 
> So we have been very cautiously watching this for months. We even changed to Riviera from CBR to have a one bedroom with a kitchen and more space to spread out if we felt uncomfortable in the parks at a much higher cost to us for our own peace of mind.
> 
> Hearing  now I was misinformed by a CM a week out from the trip is not cool and yes, it’s frustrating to say the least.
> 
> So please don’t lump me in with people who expect a ghost town. Hardly. It’s reasonable to be concerned and disappointed. We can love Disney and not think all of their decisions are great or reasonable - 40% more people around with less open to absorb them makes the whole touring experience worse at best, and makes it more unsafe at worst!


With all due respect, you should never totally believe what a CM tells you on the phone.  Time and time again we discover they do not have the most accurate information.  Like @yulilin3 said, if you wear your masks, wash your hands, and sanitize, you should be fine.  Go and have fun on your trip.  If you feel you need to isolate for a bit when you get back to feel safer, then do so.


----------



## yulilin3

Sydnerella said:


> I don’t think many (any?) on these forums still think parks are ghost towns so it seems a moot point to bring up at all here as an expectation.
> 
> It is not about that expectation of empty parks that people are upset, they don’t expect that at all. As I many have said it’s about the increase and the quiet changes that happen without enough mitigation around them. And some last minute news and misleading info in my case. Compounded by a time of worsening public health.
> 
> Do they even have enough CMs and attractions/crowd absorbers they can run - if they so chose - to make it more bearable/reasonable/safe at this level of capacity? Especially at HS - can they extend their hours or open an outdoor show like BATB or not because they laid off these talented people? Based on what they are running and have open and the wait times on easywdw it seems they have maxed out beyond the tipping point for a good guest experience and Thanksgiving week without more of something will be pretty messy. Where did Josh D’Amaro go? He’s been fairly silent on WDW. He cares about the guest experience more than most execs.
> 
> Dang it’s a bummer the plexiglass wasn’t meant to make more enjoyable, safe for guests already there at 25% capacity, but we should have known it was meant to add more guests overall.


Im not gonna quote several posters in several threads that have said they expected the parks empty like in the beginning,  again i didn't lump YOU with anyone,  the point i was trying to make is that there's still are people coming without having real expectations and of course they are in for a rude awakening. 
And i again say,  by being on these threads everyone has an advantage to know more and to plan accordingly. 
If coming is giving you stress and anxiety,  to me, it's not worth the stress.  Then definitely don't come
Can you (general) come knowing what to expect,  have a good,  safe time and go back home? Absolutely
As far as additional offerings I honestly don't think we'll see any shows return this year , Disney has been making head scratching decisions for years now,  it's up to each individual to decide if coming is worth it or not


----------



## brockash

Sydnerella said:


> It was indicated that they already did this increase - As it was said that “they have been operating at 35%”. It was also sad that this was done in conjunction with other changes such as the addition of plexiglass barriers on rides to add capacity so if folks recall when that was done to rise of the resistance and Mickey and Minnie’s runaway railway that would be about the time based on how it was described in reports of the earnings call.
> 
> I am mad and disappointed too because I spoke to cast members in guest services 10 days ago who claimed that things were operating at 25% - after putting me on hold to confirm that percentage - and no changes were going to be made. We are supposed to leave in a week and based on this COVID case increase all over the country it seems like a poor choice and cost benefit of ever decreasing value and higher risk.
> 
> And when they said hotels are being booked at greater rate and two capacity does that mean 100% full or to “Covid” capacity? They are not sharing so it’s impossible to know.


Yes, that's what I thought...there was lots of speculation, I'd say starting in Oct. that capacity seemed to have been increased.  Personally, I think that's probably when they did increase things.  - Not saying it was at 35% every day, but I will say it was pretty packed when we were there over fall break.  We've been many many times before Covid and twice since and the trip in Oct. seemed to be much busier than our Labor day trip.  

Also, there is no doubt in my mind that when they put out their capacity's it's of 100% capacity in normal times...so 25% capacity and 35% is not that different then slow times at Disney precovid in terms of amount of ppl.  The difference is there's less open and less to do in less time.


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> Yes, that's what I thought...there was lots of speculation, I'd say starting in Oct. that capacity seemed to have been increased.  Personally, I think that's probably when they did increase things.  - Not saying it was at 35% every day, but I will say it was pretty packed when we were there over fall break.  We've been many many times before Covid and twice since and the trip in Oct. seemed to be much busier than our Labor day trip.
> 
> Also, there is no doubt in my mind that when they put out their capacity's it's of 100% capacity in normal times...so 25% capacity and 35% is not that different then slow times at Disney precovid in terms of amount of ppl.  The difference is there's less open and less to do in less time.


MK is typically at about 65%  , 100% is around 90k
35% is about 35k


----------



## lovethattink

They did open Mickey and Minnie’s Vacation fun short at DHS. I’ve never seen people lined up to see it. I’ve also only seen a few people in One Man’s Dream. Those are great places to pop in for air conditioning and a seat.


----------



## brockash

lovethattink said:


> They did open Mickey and Minnie’s Vacation fun short at DHS. I’ve never seen people lined up to see it. I’ve also only seen a few people in One Man’s Dream. Those are great places to pop in for air conditioning and a seat.
> 
> View attachment 538168View attachment 538169


Where in DHS is this at?  I'm having a hard time placing it lol.  Glad to see something new open.


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> MK is typically at about 65%  , 100% is around 90k
> 35% is about 35k


Do you happen to know what the average attendance was for MK during the slow periods (beginning of Sept. etc.)?  Also, is there somewhere that we can see the precovid attendance numbers?


----------



## brockash

dachsie said:


> With all due respect, you should *never totally believe what a CM tells you on the phone.*  Time and time again we discover they do not have the most accurate information.  Like @yulilin3 said, if you wear your masks, wash your hands, and sanitize, you should be fine.  Go and have fun on your trip.  If you feel you need to isolate for a bit when you get back to feel safer, then do so.



As sad as it is; the reality is you should basically take every single thing a CM tells you, whether it's on the phone or in person with a very large grain of salt.  More times than not the information that I've ever gotten from a CM has been wrong.  This is where I come for accurate info.


----------



## dachsie

brockash said:


> As sad as it is; the reality is you should basically take every single thing a CM tells you, whether it's on the phone or in person with a very large grain of salt.  More times than not the information that I've ever gotten from a CM has been wrong.  This is where I come for accurate info.


I don't think CMs are trying to tell us the wrong thing, I think they aren't being communicated with adequately by Disney.  And that is unfortunate.


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> Do you happen to know what the average attendance was for MK during the slow periods (beginning of Sept. etc.)?  Also, is there somewhere that we can see the precovid attendance numbers?


Disney doesn't release numbers so we can only guess.  I would think maybe 10k at the most gotte the reopening


----------



## brockash

dachsie said:


> I don't think CMs are trying to tell us the wrong thing, I think they aren't being communicated with adequately by Disney.  And that is unfortunate.


I would assume and hope so too, but it really doesn't matter to me the why...just it's good knowledge to never take anything a cm tells you as fact or accurate unfortunately.


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> I don't think CMs are trying to tell us the wrong thing, I think they aren't being communicated with adequately by Disney.  And that is unfortunate.


100% the case and they need to be able to say "i don't know" this is something taught in Traditions that they should never say that,  and now we get all this misinformation


----------



## Violetspider

Time to return to this thread after a lengthy absence. The kids decided Vero Beach, to use up their expiring DVC points after Christmas, just wasn't going to cut it. We're heading to WDW instead. I've got a lot of catch up reading to do, what'd I miss.....


----------



## unbanshee

yulilin3 said:


> ...again no outbreak has been linked to any of the central Florida parks...



If we make it to February and that's still the case, I don't think many, myself included, will be able to believe it


----------



## yulilin3

unbanshee said:


> If we make it to February and that's still the case, I don't think many, myself included, will be able to believe it


it is quite unbelievable I'll be the first to admit it, and I don't know the science behind nor is this the place to discuss that, but I guess that wearing a mask, not touching your face and washing your hands/sanitizing properly are really the key. And I can only put myself and my kids as examples, not only do I work at a theme park (SWO) which is the worst at guests being mask compliant, I put it at around 75%, and we had a huge season with Halloween being the only park offering real trick or treating and festivities, we got packed every weekend, and I tell you it was shoulder to shoulder, no way to avoid the crowds in the trick or treat trail which I worked every weekend, I also have visited the parks 3 times weekly since reopening in June, my kids work and also play at  the theme parks, we have been very fortunate, and I know we have been exposed to it but the safety measures have helped keep it away from our body. There's no other way to explain it
A lot of people claim we haven't seen an outbreak reported cause there is no contact tracing but do you think if people from around the country would start getting sick and talking about the fact that they were here it wouldn't get out? Also easy to see in CM/TM/Ambassador reports, and they do have to report it to their manager and they have to report it to fellow CM/TM/Ambassadors, it hasn't happened


----------



## lovethattink

brockash said:


> Where in DHS is this at?  I'm having a hard time placing it lol.  Glad to see something new open.



Between the Frozen Singalong and where Olaf had his meet and greet.


----------



## Violetspider

yulilin3 said:


> it is quite unbelievable I'll be the first to admit it, and I don't know the science behind nor is this the place to discuss that, but I guess that wearing a mask, not touching your face and washing your hands/sanitizing properly are really the key. And I can only put myself and my kids as examples, not only do I work at a theme park (SWO) which is the worst at guests being mask compliant, I put it at around 75%, and we had a huge season with Halloween being the only park offering real trick or treating and festivities, we got packed every weekend, and I tell you it was shoulder to shoulder, no way to avoid the crowds in the trick or treat trail which I worked every weekend, I also have visited the parks 3 times weekly since reopening in June, my kids work and also play at  the theme parks, we have been very fortunate, and I know we have been exposed to it but the safety measures have helped keep it away from our body. There's no other way to explain it
> A lot of people claim we haven't seen an outbreak reported cause there is no contact tracing but do you think if people from around the country would start getting sick and talking about the fact that they were here it wouldn't get out? Also easy to see in CM/TM/Ambassador reports, and they do have to report it to their manager and they have to report it to fellow CM/TM/Ambassadors, it hasn't happened


Thanks for sharing this. We are of course concerned about coming Dec/Jan, so your report makes me feel as though we can get through without incident. I tend to get sick at the end of long Disney trips, but then I've never been wearing a mask and using hand sanitizer constantly. That will be new this time around.


----------



## sailored

Is anyone else worried the parks will close down again? I’m in California and Disneyland is still closed and is far away from reopening. We have a trip planned in March to Disney World (reachuled from September) and I’m scared to get excited due to the parks shutting down again. I know no one has a crystal ball, just curious on everyone else’s thoughts.


----------



## Befferk

By the state of Florida or the parks themselves, I think not likely. By the new prez, possibly. I just commented to my husband that I'm glad we're going before mid January.


----------



## Akck

sailored said:


> Is anyone else worried the parks will close down again? I’m in California and Disneyland is still closed and is far away from reopening. We have a trip planned in March to Disney World (reachuled from September) and I’m scared to get excited due to the parks shutting down again. I know no one has a crystal ball, just curious on everyone else’s thoughts.



Based on the governor’s stance on COVID and the economic impact, it’s highly unlikely of there will be another full shutdown. There could be a partial one where they restrict numbers (i.e., back to 25%), but nothing more severe. California is a different matter.


----------



## brockash

lovethattink said:


> Between the Frozen Singalong and where Olaf had his meet and greet.


Thanks!


----------



## WEDWDW

sailored said:


> Is anyone else worried the parks will close down again? I’m in California and Disneyland is still closed and is far away from reopening. We have a trip planned in March to Disney World (reachuled from September) and I’m scared to get excited due to the parks shutting down again. I know no one has a crystal ball, just curious on everyone else’s thoughts.


I think when a vaccine begins distribution,even a very limited one to start,and all signs point to sometime in December,there will be a HUGE "light at the end of the tunnel" feeling and even though there will still be hard months ahead,I think the "appetite" to close WDW again just won't be strong enough.


----------



## teach22180

WEDWDW said:


> I think when a vaccine begins distribution,even a very limited one to start,and all signs point to sometime in December,there will be a HUGE "light at the end of the tunnel" feeling and even though there will still be hard months ahead,I think the "appetite" to close WDW again just won't be strong enough.


I don't think the pres can do a shutdown. It's really a state decision. He can shut down air traffic, so that is what I'm nervous about because I fly.


----------



## yulilin3

Please let's focus on ther CURRENT operationsl impacts and not what MIGHT happen
Talk of vaccines can be done in the community forum


----------



## sswally

I know this changes on the regular, but when are parks actually opening these days?  And when are rides starting to run? When we were there several months ago, we were able to get in the parks about an hour before “opening” and some rides were running early (MMRR, FoP) but a lot were not.   We like to get the most out of the mornings, so is there somewhere I can find out generally when parks are allowing entry and what rides are operating early for our trip next week? We had a couple of days last time where we wasted time standing in lines for rides that didn’t open until park “opening” when we could have taken advantage of rides that were actually running early if we would have known which way to go in advance.


----------



## yulilin3

sswally said:


> I know this changes on the regular, but when are parks actually opening these days?  And when are rides starting to run? When we were there several months ago, we were able to get in the parks about an hour before “opening” and some rides were running early (MMRR, FoP) but a lot were not.   We like to get the most out of the mornings, so is there somewhere I can find out generally when parks are allowing entry and what rides are operating early for our trip next week? We had a couple of days last time where we wasted time standing in lines for rides that didn’t open until park “opening” when we could have taken advantage of rides that were actually running early if we would have known which way to go in advance.


Park opens almost immediately after parking lots open,  so about an hour to 45 minutes prior to official opening.  As far as attractions that's an operational decision made everyday so it can vary and it's not guaranteed


----------



## tjlamphere

As an AP, I have booked Park Reservations for the max that I am allowed....but....my birthday is a few weeks after our latest reservation, and I always spend it at Epcot.  How can I check to see if any reservations are available for Epcot for my birthday (February 18)?  I am thinking of cancelling one of my days in early February and using it for the 18th.

Thoughts?  Recommendations?


----------



## Brett Wyman

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...ort,passholder,tickets&defaultSegment=tickets


----------



## tjlamphere

Brett Wyman said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...ort,passholder,tickets&defaultSegment=tickets


Excellent....thanks for this link....did not know this was available....I should be good to go.  Eases my mind.  Thanks again.


----------



## BridgetR3

I just checked the park availability calendar for next week and it has some strange things. 

For example, on November 24 Animal Kingdom is at capacity.  Any idea why this would be?  It is not at capacity on any other day and it seems like AK could handle a LOT of people.

Then MK is sold out for the day before and the day after Thanksgiving but not on Thanksgiving which is when you are always told to avoid MK. So it appears that MK is actually busier on the other days than on Thanksgiving. 

What do you guys make of this? Trying to wrap my mind around how to handle crowds and reservations. THANKS!


----------



## fitzperry

Has anyone watched the availability calendar closely enough to know if dates ever go back to green?  Last night I started looking at a kind of last minute mid-December trip, and HS was available on two or three of the days we're considering. Today it's gone. Is it worth watching to see if they open up again?


----------



## BridgetR3

Not sure why my thread was merged here as I don't feel it has anything to do with Covid but.....I'll go with it.  What percent capacity do we think the parties have at MK?  I wonder if it is more or less than 35%.  I also wonder how close to sold out all of the parks are for Thanksgiving and if it's worth it to now start moving my park days.....


----------



## mom2rtk

BridgetR3 said:


> Not sure why my thread was merged here as I don't feel it has anything to do with Covid but.....I'll go with it.  What percent capacity do we think the parties have at MK?  I wonder if it is more or less than 35%.  I also wonder how close to sold out all of the parks are for Thanksgiving and if it's worth it to now start moving my park days.....


I wouldn't try to compare crowd levels between hard ticket parties in the MK and a certain capacity level now. In many ways, those 2 events are polar opposites. Party crowds are there primarily for special events, characters, shows, fireworks and parades. For that reason, ride lines are generally low during a hard ticket party. The parks right now have none of those special draws, just rides. So the crowd is going to be much more heavily distributed to the rides. So even if both had 35% capacity (which I don't think is too far off), I think it would feel very different.


----------



## brockash

fitzperry said:


> Has anyone watched the availability calendar closely enough to know if dates ever go back to green?  Last night I started looking at a kind of last minute mid-December trip, and HS was available on two or three of the days we're considering. Today it's gone. Is it worth watching to see if they open up again?


Yes, they have many times.


----------



## yulilin3

BridgetR3 said:


> Not sure why my thread was merged here as I don't feel it has anything to do with Covid but.....I'll go with it.  What percent capacity do we think the parties have at MK?  I wonder if it is more or less than 35%.  I also wonder how close to sold out all of the parks are for Thanksgiving and if it's worth it to now start moving my park days.....


No one can give you an answer on this,  Disney doesn't release numbers,  as far as rearranging,  just make sure to check the availability calendar before cancelling a day


----------



## fitzperry

brockash said:


> Yes, they have many times.


Thank you!


----------



## jlnten17

I wanted to book a last minute trip for December and stay on site but HS is completely blocked out for resort guests with great availability for AP.  We have been a couple of times this fall so if we can’t make a reservation it will be fine but I thought Resort Guests had the greatest chance of securing a park reservation.  Is this no longer accurate?


----------



## yulilin3

jlnten17 said:


> I wanted to book a last minute trip for December and stay on site but HS is completely blocked out for resort guests with great availability for AP.  We have been a couple of times this fall so if we can’t make a reservation it will be fine but I thought Resort Guests had the greatest chance of securing a park reservation.  Is this no longer accurate?



merging you to the operational thread.
There's never been mention of the quantities for each slot. Also Disney has reshuffled the availability around a lot, so keep checking as they may open back up, it was never said that resort guests would have more availability than the other 2, also it depends on when in Dec you are coming, some AP are blocked off, so that might show some availability for AP but not for resort guests
In short the numbers are not set in stone


----------



## jlnten17

yulilin3 said:


> merging you to the operational thread.
> There's never been mention of the quantities for each slot. Also Disney has reshuffled the availability around a lot, so keep checking as they may open back up, it was never said that resort guests would have more availability than the other 2, also it depends on when in Dec you are coming, some AP are blocked off, so that might show some availability for AP but not for resort guests
> In short the numbers are not set in stone


Thank you.  I knew there were different banks of availability.  I was just under the impression that Disney wanted to keep availability highest for resort guests.  From a business standpoint it makes the most sense as it encourages people to stay on site (and spend more $). I will keep checking back.


----------



## yulilin3

jlnten17 said:


> Thank you.  I knew there were different banks of availability.  I was just under the impression that Disney wanted to keep availability highest for resort guests.  From a business standpoint it makes the most sense as it encourages people to stay on site (and spend more $). I will keep checking back.


they might have started with this idea but when resorts didn't fill up and local APs were left without a reservation they started the reshuffling, they will definitely continue doing the shuffle to accommodate demand


----------



## Tormania

I know they are letting guests in the parks well before the "official" park openings and I know that nothing is guaranteed to continue like that.......BUT.....for those that have been recently what is the "norm" for letting guests in the park prior to the official opening times?  It seems like almost a full hour early has been reported numerous times at all of the parks, but I don't want to make assumptions either.  And to piggyback on this topic, are resort buses running early enough to get you to the parks 60-75 minutes before official openings?

Thanks!!!


----------



## eksmama01

Epcot was 10ish am for resort guests with an 11 am opening published time.  Bus picked us up at 9:45 at GF. We were held 2 minutes at Epcot bus stop until 10 sharp. We were literally first in line at temp tent. We were at Soarin' by 10:15. This was about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Hi, we are staying at Shades of Green in January and plan to go to all of the parks. I am thinking we will take monorail from TTC to MK and then Uber/Lyft to the rest of the parks.  What time should we get to each park to ensure we are there early to rope drop?


----------



## partypug

If you'd like to get there about half an hour before rope drop for Epcot, HS, and AK, I would aim to leave at least 45 minutes before the park opens. If you're using Lyft, you can actually schedule your ride the night before so you don't have to waste time waiting for a driver. For Magic Kingdom, I'd allow at an hour and 15 minutes. Of course, this is all dependent on how early before rope drop you'd like to be there.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

partypug said:


> If you'd like to get there about half an hour before rope drop for Epcot, HS, and AK, I would aim to leave at least 45 minutes before the park opens. If you're using Lyft, you can actually schedule your ride the night before so you don't have to waste time waiting for a driver. For Magic Kingdom, I'd allow at an hour and 15 minutes. Of course, this is all dependent on how early before rope drop you'd like to be there.


Great suggestion on scheduling the night before! Is the rideshare drop off open all the time or do the parking lots need to open first?


----------



## soniam

Brittney Cornwell said:


> Great suggestion on scheduling the night before! Is the rideshare drop off open all the time or do the parking lots need to open first?


Parking lots have to open first.


----------



## Heather07438

If you really want to be in front of the pack for rope drop to take full advantage, you need to be there almost an hour before official open.  Parks have been opening 30-50 minutes before official opening and usually many rides start operating then.  That's how we see reports of people going over to their 3rd ride only 5 minutes after official open.  

But to do this you'll need to be at the front of the ropedrop crowd and that's not so easy anymore since the parking lots are late to open, which will hold up an uber too.  Even WDW transpo is holding back guests like in the case of MK where they try not to have buses, monorail or ferry dropping guests before 8:30 on a 9am open.  

So what to do?  Uber somewhere close to the park entrance that you can walk the rest of the way.  To get in to a resort like Boardwalk or Contemporary, you're going to need a Mobile Order.  Some have been getting dropped off at the Speedway close to HS and walking the last 3/4 mile:



We're going in January too   I'm keeping an eye out to see any changes between Christmas and Jan 8 when we arrive.  If things are basically the same, we'll try our best to be at security check an hour before each park opens.


----------



## MagicalMawMaw

How can you get to AK by rope drop. Is there a place to Uber to & walk from?


----------



## disneygirlsng

MagicalMawMaw said:


> How can you get to AK by rope drop. Is there a place to Uber to & walk from?


AK does not have a place you can walk from. If you Uber you will have to go to the normal rideshare drop off, meaning you would have to wait for the parking lot to open.


----------



## Tormania

It's humorous that the parks are soft-opening well before official open times but then you have to work pretty hard to actually already be there to take full advantage of it as parking lots and more importantly for us, WDW bus transportation, seem to be lagging behind.  We rely solely on the buses and we aren't needing to be front of the line so as long as we can get there for most of the extra early times then we'll be fine.


----------



## Lsdolphin

So if Disney Springs reaches capacity what happens with arriving Disney Resort busses does the capacity limit not apply to resort guest?


----------



## muffyn

is this correct ; parking lots open about 45 minutes before park opening
but you can line up at 1 hour prior to opening
BUT  if you arrive before 1 hour prior to opening they will turn you around
is this about it?
have there been exceptions?
thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

muffyn said:


> is this correct ; parking lots open about 45 minutes before park opening
> but you can line up at 1 hour prior to opening
> BUT  if you arrive before 1 hour prior to opening they will turn you around
> is this about it?
> have there been exceptions?
> thanks!


Merged you to the proper thread,  this has been asked and answered many times here and in the transportation forum
Nothing is guaranteed right now as this decision is made by operations daily
Mk line up am hour before
Al and Epcot line up about 1 hour before,  sometimes they make you drive around until about 50 min
Dhs line up 75 min before


----------



## yulilin3

Park hopping returns
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...9Sgbqiol7YRhYVDHSzJpOQYJ7GPx8F2vtmM53DUW-6RyQ


----------



## Violetspider

yulilin3 said:


> Park hopping returns
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...9Sgbqiol7YRhYVDHSzJpOQYJ7GPx8F2vtmM53DUW-6RyQ


Yay! I'll be there the first week of January, perfect timing...yippee!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Grand floridian to mk walkway is now open


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> Grand floridian to mk walkway is now open


Quite the news day with both the walkway and park hopping !


----------



## jstbcuz

Trying to plan a trip, but want to know what parks already are "full" due to reservations. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Fangorn

Here's the link to the availability calendar.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...ort,passholder,tickets&defaultSegment=tickets

Steve


----------



## jstbcuz

Thank you.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Thanks for some good news @yulilin3!


----------



## dachsie

So If I am reading that PH article right, you will be allowed to change parks after 2pm, correct?


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> So If I am reading that PH article right, you will be allowed to change parks after 2pm, correct?


Yes


----------



## whiporee

Hi everyone --

I've been looking for it, but I can't find a thread that talks about how to find out if a day is available at WDW parks without buying a ticket. We're in town for the week and thought about going to the parks, but don't want to commit to tickets unless we know whether we can go those days. I'm sure I'm missing something, but is there a listing of what days re available -- or a trick to get around buying tickets first -- that someone could clue me in on?

Thanks.


----------



## nekonekoneko

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...ort,passholder,tickets&defaultSegment=tickets


----------



## NC State

We are planning a trip with my daughter, son-in-law and granddaughter. One day we would like to take my granddaughter to a park but her parents will be at a different park for the day.  How can we adjust that one day with her being tied to my daughter's reservation?


----------



## CarolynFH

NC State said:


> We are planning a trip with my daughter, son-in-law and granddaughter. One day we would like to take my granddaughter to a park but her parents will be at a different park for the day.  How can we adjust that one day with her being tied to my daughter's reservation?


Each person’s reservation is separate from another’s, so you (or your daughter) should be able to cancel your granddaughter’s reservation for the first park and book one for the second park, assuming there’s availability.


----------



## ngl

Since you can just do one park per day hoping that does not mean you can't leave and re-enter? Any insight appreciated!!


----------



## Robo

ngl said:


> Since you can just do one park per day hoping that does not mean you can't leave and re-enter? Any insight appreciated!!


No difference.
You'll have access (in and out and in, again) to the "same park" all day.


----------



## ngl

Robo said:


> No difference.
> You'll have access (in and out and in, again) to the "same park" all day.


Perfect thank you!!


----------



## disneygrandma

This is for an early June trip with hopes of doing water parks, NBA, mini-golf etc.  If we choose to do one of these other activities earlier in the day, and then want to arrive at the parks in the afternoon....... will our park reservation for that day ensure that we would be let in?  With PH allowed after 2 PM  up to capacity, how will that affect our entry?  Does park reservations mean we have to show up a certain time in the morning?  Or at any time during the day?  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## gatorlisa

The park reservation for that day should guarantee your entry regardless of when you arrive. From what I have seen online, those with a park reservation will be allowed into the park that they have reserved any time of day, whether that park is available to those hopping or not.


----------



## disneygrandma

That's what I was hoping.  Thanks!


----------



## tsme

Does the ADR window still open at 6am est, 60 days out?


----------



## Befferk

tsme said:


> Does the ADR window still open at 6am est, 60 days out?



Yes


----------



## Newbie500

nekonekoneko said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...ort,passholder,tickets&defaultSegment=tickets



Why so much parks availability in December especially Christmas week?


----------



## Akck

Newbie500 said:


> Why so much parks availability in December especially Christmas week?



My guess is that they bumped up the availability another 5-10%.


----------



## yulilin3

Just walked the new GF walkway,  very nice.  For those wondering both ends at CR and GF are closed after MK is clear of guests for the night


----------



## yulilin3

Newbie500 said:


> Why so much parks availability in December especially Christmas week?


remember most APs are blocked out so they will be reshuffling allotments


----------



## yulilin3

December hours have been extended,  check your dates


----------



## Avery&Todd

yulilin3 said:


> December hours have been extended,  check your dates


HOLY SCHMOLEY - Hollywood Studios opens at 9am for our dates!!

Now, I have to ponder if keep our 7:30 at Tratorria or skip it and get on the first bus over there....they should start running from WL at 8am, right??

and MK is opening at 8am!!!  YIKES!


----------



## yulilin3

Avery&Todd said:


> HOLY SCHMOLEY - Hollywood Studios opens at 9am for our dates!!
> 
> Now, I have to ponder if keep our 7:30 at Tratorria or skip it and get on the first bus over there....they should start running from WL at 8am, right??
> 
> and MK is opening at 8am!!!  YIKES!


Transportation usually starts an hour before each park officially opens


----------



## dachsie

They must not be expecting a lot of people next week. Still the same hours. I was really hoping for later hours at AK. Oh well. I am only 2.5 hours away.


----------



## disneylover102

So according to the Disney website,  the buses don’t start running until 45 minutes before park opening (I’ve asked what’s really true in a different thread on the transportation forum). If that’s true, I want to know how much of a disadvantage I would have at rope drop for taking the bus instead of an Uber/Lyft. I’m very good at being one of the first people on a ride, but I don’t know how much of a disadvantage I’d be at for only getting there 30-45 minutes before opening. Don’t they start running rides early sometimes anyway? I’m mainly concerned about rope drop at AK (for FOP) and HS (MMRR, SDD, and maybe TOT)


----------



## DisneyCoach13

I actually experienced a different experience. In most instances bus riders were actually beating everyone to rope drop. They held cars at the entrance until about 1 hours to 45 minutes prior to opening and in most instances bus riders were already in the park.


----------



## AllieBoo

We were there the week before Thanksgiving, and they were letting people in 45 min prior to posted opening time.  If you want to be there at that time, you would need to take an Uber to a nearby resort and walk over. Some people are doing a mobile order at the Contempo cafe at the Contemporary so that they can be dropped off there and walk to Mk, and some are ubering to the Speedway near HS And walking from there.   We walked to HS from the Swan and were able to go straight to MMRR, then do Slinky and TOT all with the first hour.


----------



## disneylover102

DisneyCoach13 said:


> I actually experienced a different experience. In most instances bus riders were actually beating everyone to rope drop. They held cars at the entrance until about 1 hours to 45 minutes prior to opening and in most instances bus riders were already in the park.


When did you go?


----------



## disneylover102

AllieBoo said:


> We were there the week before Thanksgiving, and they were letting people in 45 min prior to posted opening time.  If you want to be there at that time, you would need to take an Uber to a nearby resort and walk over. Some people are doing a mobile order at the Contempo cafe at the Contemporary so that they can be dropped off there and walk to Mk, and some are ubering to the Speedway near HS And walking from there.   We walked to HS from the Swan and were able to go straight to MMRR, then do Slinky and TOT all with the first hour.





disneylover102 said:


> When did you go?


When were they letting cars in?


----------



## AllieBoo

I don't think they are letting cars in until about 45-50 min before park open.   Check this thread as people often report recent experiences there   
https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...ng-experiences.3807247/page-275#post-62495318


----------



## jenmcc21

I have been reading this post in preparation for our upcoming trip and it has been so helpful. We planned on taking an Uber to the Contemporary about 7:15 to pick up a mobile order at Contempo Cafe on our MK day. Park hours have been extended and we now have an 8:00am opening instead of 9:00am. Would this strategy still be beneficial since Contempo Cafe doesn't open until 7:00am?


----------



## megs1313

Please excuse me if this isn't the right place to ask...

I am starting to be hopeful enough to plan a trip (we have been in self-isolation since march because I have an immunocompromised son) for after vaccinations are available. I'm going to look at dates this summer. My question is: does anyone have any insight as to whether Disneyworld will be opening more restaurants or allowing character meetings again? I'm sorry if this is too speculative. I'm not looking for any drama at all! TIA!


----------



## DisneyCoach13

disneylover102 said:


> When were they letting cars in?



we went this past week. Thanksgiving week. And they didn’t let us in expect about 45 mins early and by that time bus riders and nearby hotel guests were already in the park. They were even keeping ride share from entering. However buses were rolling in about an hour or more prior.


----------



## yulilin3

megs1313 said:


> Please excuse me if this isn't the right place to ask...
> 
> I am starting to be hopeful enough to plan a trip (we have been in self-isolation since march because I have an immunocompromised son) for after vaccinations are available. I'm going to look at dates this summer. My question is: does anyone have any insight as to whether Disneyworld will be opening more restaurants or allowing character meetings again? I'm sorry if this is too speculative. I'm not looking for any drama at all! TIA!


No one will have any idea right now, not even Disney management


----------



## yulilin3

jenmcc21 said:


> I have been reading this post in preparation for our upcoming trip and it has been so helpful. We planned on taking an Uber to the Contemporary about 7:15 to pick up a mobile order at Contempo Cafe on our MK day. Park hours have been extended and we now have an 8:00am opening instead of 9:00am. Would this strategy still be beneficial since Contempo Cafe doesn't open until 7:00am?


Be there ar 7, the temp check/ security check on the walkway won't open until maybe 7:15-7:20


----------



## jenmcc21

yulilin3 said:


> Be there ar 7, the temp check/ security check on the walkway won't open until maybe 7:15-7:20


Thank you so much!   Can you also tell me what time I should arrive at the Speedway for a 9:00 opening?


----------



## Kimg88

So, if I take a Lyft to the Speedway station, then walk in about an hour or an 1.25 hours ahead of opening, that should be a good way to get in early, correct?  We would like to ride the long wait rides early, then leisurely enjoy the rest of the park.  I have two days at HS just in case.


----------



## jimandami

Kimg88 said:


> So, if I take a Lyft to the Speedway station, then walk in about an hour or an 1.25 hours ahead of opening, that should be a good way to get in early, correct?  We would like to ride the long wait rides early, then leisurely enjoy the rest of the park.  I have two days at HS just in case.



I would go a little earlier.  They usually start letting people through temp check an hour before park opening and when we went in September, there were a LOT of people already in line at that point.  We left the Poly around 7:45 for a 10 AM opening, walked from the Swan, and were second in line at temp check.


----------



## MagicalMawMaw

We were there about 1 & 1/2 weeks ago. MK opened at 9. We were at the bus stop by 7:30. We were on the first bus & at the park & in line by time they opened 45 minutes early. 

AK opened at 8. We were at the bus stop by 6:30. First bus arrived not long afterwards. We were the very first in line to enter & the first in the park. They too opened 45 minutes early. We rode FoP with just us 2 in the room the first time.

Epcot opened at 11. we took the Skyliner from AoA to HS. Then we walked to Epcot at the Epcot Skyliner wasn’t running yet. before. We arrived at the back entrance a little after 10 & they opened soon after. 

Cars were being held at the gate while buses were able to start arriving. Buses are faster but get to the bus stop early.


----------



## nkereina

I don't think the problem is the buses getting you there in time, the problem is more you getting to the bus depot early enough to ensure you are on the first bus of the morning. People generally get to the bus depot 60 minutes or so before buses are due to start running because of the limited capacity on the buses currently. And if you are at a moderate or deluxe resort, you have to hope people respect who was there first for boarding order since there are not formal queues at the bus depots. We didn't want to play that game and we didn't want to wait an hour at the bus depot, so we just took Uber/Lyft about 45 minutes before park opening and we were in the park before the official park opening time both days we did this. I have no idea if we beat the buses and I have no idea what time the gates actually opened, but our waits were minimal and we still got the headliners done relatively quickly in the morning.


----------



## yulilin3

Starting this month characters will pop up at resort hotels on customized rv for surprise, social distant meet and greets, they might also be seen roaming the grounds, obviously no set times or set resorts, it'll be a complete surprise when they pop up


----------



## Scott5150

I have read that DHS opens one hour earlier than posted and that some rides are running.

What about MK, EP, and AK?

I hate not knowing all of the "rules" to make the most out of my trip.

Thanks!!

Scott


----------



## yulilin3

Scott5150 said:


> I have read that DHS opens one hour earlier than posted and that some rides are running.
> 
> What about MK, EP, and AK?
> 
> I hate not knowing all of the "rules" to make the most out of my trip.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Scott


Not set in stone but most of the time they're now opening about 45 minutes before official time


----------



## yulilin3

*Adjusted park hours for Magic Kingdom Park:*


*6, 11-13, 18-19: *8 a.m.-9 p.m.
*7-10, 14-17: *8 a.m.-8 p.m.
*Adjusted park hours for Disney’s Hollywood Studios:*


*6-19: *9 a.m.-7 p.m.
*Adjusted park hours for Disney’s Animal Kingdom:*


*4-6, 11-13, 18-19: *8 a.m.-8 p.m.
*7-10, 14-17: *8 a.m.-5 p.m.


----------



## friendoffigment

Trying to make park reservations. Have AP's that are linked to my MDE. These AP's have already been activated and used. When I go to make the reservation it says it cannot locate park admission. any quick fixes to this problem.


----------



## yulilin3

friendoffigment said:


> Trying to make park reservations. Have AP's that are linked to my MDE. These AP's have already been activated and used. When I go to make the reservation it says it cannot locate park admission. any quick fixes to this problem.


for what day?


----------



## friendoffigment

yulilin3 said:


> for what day?


beginning april 5


----------



## PamNC

If availability comes up - can you change your park reservation to a different park. Like for instance if you don't get the one you want???


----------



## yulilin3

You have to cancel the one you have and then book the other park


PamNC said:


> If availability comes up - can you change your park reservation to a different park. Like for instance if you don't get the one you want???


----------



## yulilin3

Hmm, definitely call,  sounds like a link problem


friendoffigment said:


> beginning april 5


----------



## peekies

We took an Uber twice this past week , the first time , we got picked up at The Poly at 8:58AM  arrived at HS to long lines but they were moving , by 9:32AM we were on ToT. So that’s Uber drop off , waiting /walking in line for temperature check for 4 ppl, we did not carry any bags so we just had to walk through detectors , scanned magic bands & walked to attraction of choice .
The second day at HS we got picked up at the Poly by our Uber at 8:31AM & arrived at HS too early so we had to wait at the gate ,we were the first car, at 9AM the CM moved the cone, once thru we got dropped off, jumped in a very short line, no one had been let in yet, a few minutes passed & they started to let ppl in, again : temperature check for 4 ppl, did not carry any bags so we just had to walk through detectors , scanned magic bands & walked to attraction of choice, this time Smugglers Run, we were done with that ride by 9:35.
For both rides we were of the first riders.
We decided to go one direction one day & the other the next. 
We didn’t have any goals of conquering three big rides within an hour at the beginning of the day, even tho one day we did. We planned to be there the whole day, with one table service meal, we knew we would ride most rides (except for RotR) 2-4 times. Wait times go down at “normal” meal times, they also seemed to go down around 3(my guess was ppl left park & not many new ppl are coming in at that time), even less of a wait time after 5:30-6, that’s when we rode MMRR, ToT & RRC for the 2nd or 3rd time.

It doesn’t seem worth it to get dropped off at the Speedway & walk. The temperature check tents for drop offs & ppl who parked seemed shorter both days this past week, maybe because the other tents have to check temps for those coming in off of Disney bus, boat, Skyliner AND walkers.

Anyhoo, it was interesting to see Disney during this time. I’m glad I took my kids for a spur of the moment trip , we had fun but it didn’t have the same high energy fun loving feel in the parks that I’m used to, it’s definitely off . I noticed a lot of stressed out parents, a lot of them yelling at their kids, CMs weren’t as bubbly as usual, I missed guests socializing with each other, I missed seeing smiles


----------



## Bruni

yulilin3 said:


> Starting this month characters will pop up at resort hotels on customized rv for surprise, social distant meet and greets, they might also be seen roaming the grounds, obviously no set times or set resorts, it'll be a complete surprise when they pop up


Character RV is at Boardwalk right now!


----------



## JJ2017

Hi - what does it mean when the calendar shows availability for all parks, but when I go to book my reservation, it says it's not available.  I've been trying for HS for 12/26.  It's for 2 people, but I have also tried for one person.  It keeps saying not available, but the date is Green (and I have selected Theme Park Ticket Guests.  Thanks!


----------



## HiStitch626

Have you tried using a different browser?


----------



## JJ2017

HiStitch626 said:


> Have you tried using a different browser?


i have tried chrome, mozilla and explorer - same thing - park shows availability, but then full when i try to book.


----------



## snoopboop

Do you have valid ticket media attached to the MDE accounts of both guests?


----------



## Tarilyn

Call a Disney rep. They helped mw


----------



## Befferk

When I look at the calendar, it shows no availability for Theme Park Guests for HS for 12/26.


----------



## Tom_E_D

I also don't see any current availability for that date and park.  I have seen elsewhere that the park pass availability calendar does not update in real time. It's possible for a park to be fully booked, but show up as available on the calendar. I don't know how often they update the calendar, but it may be only a few times a day.


----------



## JJ2017

Oh well. I’ll watch it and keep trying. I don’t think we are making it to the parks so I cancelled but am having second thoughts. No big deal.


----------



## YayforMickey

I saw that they were testing plexiglass in the Frozen ride awhile back. Is it being used in all the ride vehicles now or did they decide against it?


----------



## TikiRob

Tom_E_D said:


> I also don't see any current availability for that date and park.  I have seen elsewhere that the park pass availability calendar does not update in real time. It's possible for a park to be fully booked, but show up as available on the calendar. I don't know how often they update the calendar, but it may be only a few times a day.


The calendar is not always accurate as people book/cancel. I’ve had the opposite happen in which I reserved several times at parks that showed no availability on the calendar.  I’d call or just keep checking.


----------



## Ladyfish77

My DS took a bus from CSR to HS on Friday.  Park opening was 10am.  He as on a bus at 8:49am.  He was able to ride ToT before official opening.  If doing HS, rope drop is your friend.  We had two days booked and on both days there were between one to 3 rides down at one time which caused all the other popular ride times to increase significantly.  Rock and Roller coaster was down multiple times on both days which caused ToT to jump to crazy lines.  ToT, MMRR, and ROTR were all down at one time or another on both days--on one day, MMRR, ROTR and RRC were all down at the same time.  Made me wish I had gone to a different park.  We had ROTR both days.  Since it was down on the second day, when we went back the line was crazy long.  We waited about 75 minutes to get onto the ride.  The line went "backstage" and wound out into the side of Muppets and we went through part of the Muppets external line on the side of building.  It was crazy.


----------



## HiStitch626

Not unless it has been added since August.  They are not using all the rows of the boat.


----------



## run217

TikiRob said:


> The calendar is not always accurate as people book/cancel. I’ve had the opposite happen in which I reserved several times at parks that showed no availability on the calendar.  I’d call or just keep checking.


Did you just call the general reservation phone number, Rob? We’re coming down this next weekend and friends local to WDW were going to meet us, but missed the booking window and now MK is showing booked on Sunday. I’m really hoping they can call directly and secure availability. We had planned to keep checking the calendar, but now thinking calling might be best if the calendar isn’t updating in real-time.


----------



## disneydentist

Calling yesterday with a ticket question part of the spiel while on hold was that there is no additional availability of park passes for phone agents.  They said to use the app.  YMMV.


----------



## run217

disneydentist said:


> Calling yesterday with a ticket question part of the spiel while on hold was that there is no additional availability of park passes for phone agents.  They said to use the app.  YMMV.



My friend ended up having luck with calling, but it seems like it may have been a coincidence of timing - the agent could not reserve and book for her, but did walk her through the process and helped her when availability seemed to disappear, then reappear.


----------



## TikiRob

run217 said:


> Did you just call the general reservation phone number, Rob? We’re coming down this next weekend and friends local to WDW were going to meet us, but missed the booking window and now MK is showing booked on Sunday. I’m really hoping they can call directly and secure availability. We had planned to keep checking the calendar, but now thinking calling might be best if the calendar isn’t updating in real-time.


I did not call. I just tried to secure passes despite the calendar tool showing it unavailable.  Glad it worked out for your friend.  I think people should just keep trying as things are changing with cancellations and bookings all day long. I just think the calendar is not a “live” availability like a FP or ADR.


----------



## klmrph

Just keep checking, HS was blocked out for all my dates on my last minute trip a week ago, but dates opened up enough for me to get a reservation for 12/18.


----------



## onesam319

Ladyfish77 said:


> We had ROTR both days. Since it was down on the second day, when we went back the line was crazy long. We waited about 75 minutes to get onto the ride.


Are they no longer having you get boarding passes for ROTR? That's the one experience we must do and we only have one day at HS.


----------



## YayforMickey

It was reported on Touring Plans on November 9th. They were just putting plexiglass on a few ride vehicles to test it out, but I never saw anything more about it, so maybe they decided against doing it. I was just curious.


----------



## disneylover102

onesam319 said:


> Are they no longer having you get boarding passes for ROTR? That's the one experience we must do and we only have one day at HS.


You still have to get a boarding group and it’s much harder than it used to be. They go within 5 seconds. There’s a thread on ROTR boarding groups with tips.


----------



## Tonberry

Yep! We had a HS day on Monday and on a Friday. I was fast on my phone at 7:00 on Monday and they were gone. I was lightning fast on my phone on Friday and got boarding group 67.


----------



## disneylover102

They do a drop at both 7:00 and 2:00 now, rather than just the one time at park opening. You have to press the join button at precisely the right second and not check to make sure everyone’s selected (they should be), but just keep clicking through. You can practice the days leading up to your trip, and if you get to the screen telling you to remove guests you would’ve been successful


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Well I read that title all wrong....


----------



## CLE2WDW07

We rode Frozen on Friday and there was no plexiglass (on our boat, at least).


----------



## Julie Amber

No plexiglass when we were there this week


----------



## CampbellzSoup

None


----------



## YayforMickey

Thanks! I'm glad. Seems like they'd always be wet and hard to see through.


----------



## yulilin3

onesam319 said:


> Are they no longer having you get boarding passes for ROTR? That's the one experience we must do and we only have one day at HS.


We have a dedicated RotR thread explaining the new process on the SWGE subforum


----------



## jsmla

I’ve had to move my days around after arriving and had no problem getting DHS on Saturday even though the availability calendar indicated that it was fuLoy booked.


----------



## CarolynFH

onesam319 said:


> Are they no longer having you get boarding passes for ROTR? That's the one experience we must do and we only have one day at HS.





yulilin3 said:


> We have a dedicated RotR thread explaining the new process on the SWGE subforum


It’s here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...planning-and-information-no-spoilers.3782822/. Read posts 1 & 2 then the last 5 pages or so.


----------



## cissy

Reviewing UGuide and it advises the parks often open earlier than listed time. Does this still run true now, during Covid? We are early birds and happy to be at parks early if it’s worth it. Thanks!


----------



## Robo

cissy said:


> Reviewing UGuide and it advises the parks often open earlier than listed time. Does this still run true now, during Covid?


Yes.


----------



## yulilin3

cissy said:


> Reviewing UGuide and it advises the parks often open earlier than listed time. Does this still run true now, during Covid? We are early birds and happy to be at parks early if it’s worth it. Thanks!


Merged you to the existing thread
The parks are opening about 45 minutes before official time


----------



## My3SonsSTX

Ladyfish77 said:


> My DS took a bus from CSR to HS on Friday.



I'm glad they got busses going from CBR to HS again. When we were there in Oct, they refused to do this even though the lines for Skyliner were stupid long, delaying anyone from getting to HS before rope drop. I angry tweeted at the Disney Parks account, surely fixing the problem. ;-)


----------



## lanejudy

My3SonsSTX said:


> I'm glad they got busses going from CBR to HS again.


The poster you quoted mentioned taking a bus from CSR (Coronado Springs Resort) to DHS.  I don't believe there has been any recent change to busing/skyliner at CBR (Caribbean Beach Resort).


----------



## My3SonsSTX

Haha, I totally misread that. Now I'm suffering again. :-(


----------



## disneylover102

Since this is the official covid thread, I figured I should ask this question here. How many reports have people heard of someone getting covid at Disney? I’m starting to get a little worried for my 10 full days there with people reporting in various places that it doesn’t feel as safe anymore.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

disneylover102 said:


> Since this is the official covid thread, I figured I should ask this question here. How many reports have people heard of someone getting covid at Disney? I’m starting to get a little worried for my 10 full days there with people reporting in various places that it doesn’t feel as safe anymore.



it’s crowded but it’s a pandemic and you’re going to a theme park with increased capacity I didn’t feel unsafe at all.


----------



## Julie Amber

I just wanted to mention our experience from last week. Disney transportation didn't start running until 30 minutes before scheduled opening... which makes it difficult for getting there 45 minutes before when the parks actually open. We also saw fewer rides open at that 45 min before opening mark than we did in Sept. In Sept, there were a ton of rides open 45 min before official opening, this trip, not so much. Things were opening pretty close to opening.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I would highly HIGHLY recommend getting my own transportation...especially during these times it will save you so much time and stress trust me


----------



## disneylover102

I’m planning on using lynx buses on my January trip to get to the parks early because they have set times every day. I’ll report how that goes


----------



## TikiRob

Does anyone know if parks hit capacity and we leave for a midday break, could we be blocked from returning?

_Sorry if this was answered already but I tried searching this thread but couldn’t find an answer!_


----------



## dachsie

TikiRob said:


> Does anyone know if parks hit capacity and we leave for a midday break, could we be blocked from returning?
> 
> _Sorry if this was answered already but I tried searching this thread but couldn’t find an answer!_


I dont know the answer to that but my thought would be that they hit capacity with the park reservations and if you ha ve one you should be able to come and go as you please because they won't add more park reservations


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> I dont know the answer to that but my thought would be that they hit capacity with the park reservations and if you ha ve one you should be able to come and go as you please because they won't add more park reservations


Correct.


----------



## princess jasmine 76

disneylover102 said:


> Since this is the official covid thread, I figured I should ask this question here. How many reports have people heard of someone getting covid at Disney? I’m starting to get a little worried for my 10 full days there with people reporting in various places that it doesn’t feel as safe anymore.



Hi, I can't answer your portion of the question about how many people have heard of someone getting Covid at Disney, but reply with my experience of how it felt to be there. *All opinion, and all relative of course. I was there with my family from Nov. 20 - Nov. 29th and we attended all of the parks, and used the bus system from the Boardwalk to MK and AK (we stayed at the Boardwalk, so was able to walk to the other 2 parks; therefore our need for mass transportation was greatly reduced, which helped). There were a few times we had to remind guests behind us to mind their queue line, and we also found that people didn't understand that throughout the queues that there were large gaps between the foot markers to accommodate for distance WIDTH-wise. People seem to have been of the mindset that 6ft apart only works from front-to-back, and therefore didn't mind large gaps in markers that were clearly spaced far apart with the intent to keep people in the queues at a distance width-wise as well. People we encountered were super friendly and with intent to be mindful. The hub at the MK got so busy in the evening when projection was turned onto the castle, they might as well just have hosted a fireworks show in my opinion. There also was not enough cast members staffed for crowd control. We found ourselves doing much of our own "line maintenance" work.

The most unsafe I felt was definitely at the pool areas. It was like the wild-wild-west in the pool and hot tub areas. 

It was busy, but honestly everyone we came across in the parks and on buses wore masks and there were hand sanitizing stations just about everywhere we looked, and I didn't feel any less safe there than I do at our local Walmart these days. We are from Poughkeepsie, NY and traveled via plane. I just tested negatively out of quarantine and honestly have no regrets about going to DW during the pandemic. We had a very enjoyable time, masks and all.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

princess jasmine 76 said:


> The most unsafe I felt was definitely at the pool areas. It was like the wild-wild-west in the pool and hot tub areas.


Our experience is a bit old as we last went before capacity was raised to 35%, but we always used the quiet pool during a mid day break at our resort and found it to be far far less chaotic and much more enjoyable than the feature pool.


----------



## yulilin3

disneylover102 said:


> Since this is the official covid thread, I figured I should ask this question here. How many reports have people heard of someone getting covid at Disney? I’m starting to get a little worried for my 10 full days there with people reporting in various places that it doesn’t feel as safe anymore.


this is the official covid OPERATIONAL thread, meaning to discuss changes in operations by WDW.
There are several covid threads in the community board
That said I visit the parks 2 to 3 times a week and have yet to find myself in a situation where I can't social distance, there are some chocking points but you move fast through them, less than 5 minutes
Feeling of safety is a personal thing, what might feel safe to one will be unsafe to others so it's all very subjective.
Just watch videos, live streams and read reports and decide for yourself
As far as Disney covid cases I can only tell you, I visit often, my DD works at Disney, my son works at theme parks and other entertainment venues in Orlando and none of us have had it but know people who have had it and not from the theme parks but from family gatherings


----------



## princess jasmine 76

Mzpalmtree said:


> Our experience is a bit old as we last went before capacity was raised to 35%, but we always used the quiet pool during a mid day break at our resort and found it to be far far less chaotic and much more enjoyable than the feature pool.



Yes! We found this to be true as well.


----------



## Tom_E_D

yulilin3 said:


> this is the official covid OPERATIONAL thread, meaning to discuss changes in operations by WDW.
> There are several covid threads in the community board
> That said I visit the parks 2 to 3 times a week and have yet to find myself in a situation where I can't social distance, there are some chocking points but you move fast through them, less than 5 minutes
> Feeling of safety is a personal thing, what might feel safe to one will be unsafe to others so it's all very subjective.
> Just watch videos, live streams and read reports and decide for yourself
> As far as Disney covid cases I can only tell you, I visit often, my DD works at Disney, my son works at theme parks and other entertainment venues in Orlando and none of us have had it but know people who have had it and not from the theme parks but from family gatherings


Maybe it's time to clean up the thread title to better explain what is being discussed here. Calling it the "WDW Operational thread (since reopening)" might be better than referring to Covid; I think we can all figure out what "reopening" refers to. I also think it would be better to say "Park Reservation System" than just Reservation System. There are still ADRs, and those are reservations, although discussed elsewhere, not here. I assume a moderator can make changes to thread titles.

In case you consider the above to be criticism (and perhaps it is), let me say that I think you and the other moderators do a good job, for which we're grateful.


----------



## yulilin3

Starting on the 12th Columbia Harbour House downstairs area will be used as overflow queue for attractions that are nearby


----------



## lovethattink

yulilin3 said:


> Starting on the 12th Columbia Harbour House downstairs area will be used as overflow queue for attractions that are nearby



I was hoping to see opened for serving food.


----------



## yulilin3

Package pick up coming back temporarily from Dec 20th through Jan 2

Magic Kingdom Park: Chamber of Commerce
EPCOT: Gateway Gifts and World Traveler
Disney’s Hollywood Studios: Oscar’s Super Service
Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park: Park arrival
resort delivery continues to be unavailable


----------



## Heather07438

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/
At one point when we were looking at availability back in mid-Nov, availability was yellow all the way out to Jan 7, 2021.  Now everything is green.

I'm wondering what has changed.  Could it be WDW finally has enough data to reliably predict estimates on cancellations expected?  Or is capacity expanding?  ...Or is the system just temporarily broken?


----------



## Befferk

Heather07438 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/
> At one point when we were looking at availability back in mid-Nov, availability was yellow all the way out to Jan 7, 2021.  Now everything is green.
> 
> I'm wondering what has changed.  Could it be WDW finally has enough data to reliably predict estimates on cancellations expected?  Or is capacity expanding?  ...Or is the system just temporarily broken?


It has bounced between green and yellow so many times since we booked 3 months ago (we're going in 10 days). I'm not panicking about capacity, as I am seeing so many people cancel.


----------



## Heather07438

Befferk said:


> It has bounced between green and yellow so many times since we booked 3 months ago (we're going in 10 days). I'm not panicking about capacity, as I am seeing so many people cancel.


Yeah now nobody needs to panic.  Everything is green as far as the eye can see


----------



## Mrspeaks

I’ve noticed the same thing. When I booked a couple of weeks ago - very last minute trip - there was only one day for HS and several with no MK availability. Hoping they aren’t increasing capacity.


----------



## yulilin3

Mrspeaks said:


> I’ve noticed the same thing. When I booked a couple of weeks ago - very last minute trip - there was only one day for HS and several with no MK availability. Hoping they aren’t increasing capacity.


They're moving allotment around since most aps are blocked out


----------



## mamamelody2

My3SonsSTX said:


> I'm glad they got busses going from CBR to HS again. When we were there in Oct, they refused to do this even though the lines for Skyliner were stupid long, delaying anyone from getting to HS before rope drop. I angry tweeted at the Disney Parks account, surely fixing the problem. ;-)



We were at Pop mid-November and on our second HS day, when we got to CBR, there was a huge back-up for the Skyliner, but they had 5 buses lined up to take people.  Not many people were taking that option (why??) but we sure did!


----------



## Hummingbird

I know they are shifting things and some AP tiers have blackouts, but I'm still starting to worry a little about increased capacity. To the point that I might skip my Epcot NYE tradition.  We were there weekend before last and the parks seem to be more crowded than it has been.


----------



## Befferk

Hummingbird said:


> I know they are shifting things and some AP tiers have blackouts, but I'm still starting to worry a little about increased capacity. To the point that I might skip my Epcot NYE tradition.  We were there weekend before last and the parks seem to be more crowded than it has been.



I could be wrong, but I read that the past few weekends were busier because it was the last weekends some of the APs could go due to blackout dates.


----------



## 4DisneyWVUfans

Does anyone know how early the YC buses coming for 8 am MK? Should I do Uber/Lyft to Contemporary for mobile order?


----------



## yulilin3

Electrical Water pageant returning Dec 20th
showtimes

Poly 8:45
GF 9
WL 9:30
FW 9:45
CR 10


----------



## ars0525

AP holder here. January had yellow days in it & when I looked yesterday at the calendar everything was green so I was able to change parks around. I haven't seen any news about Disney increasing park capacity so maybe reshuffling allotments?

My AP doesn't restart until January 3rd so you may see a crowd increase that day at parks?


----------



## way2tyred

Has anyone noticed that the park availability calendar updates at a specific time of day or should I be checking it every couple hours until we leave?  We have a trip planned next week and just added a day hoping to get a second MK day. Right now there's no availability for MK. I'm fine checking pretty much constantly but if someone can tell me it only updates at specific times of day, that would be great too!


----------



## yulilin3

way2tyred said:


> Has anyone noticed that the park availability calendar updates at a specific time of day or should I be checking it every couple hours until we leave?  We have a trip planned next week and just added a day hoping to get a second MK day. Right now there's no availability for MK. I'm fine checking pretty much constantly but if someone can tell me it only updates at specific times of day, that would be great too!


No specific time or day


----------



## zebrastreyepz

lovethattink said:


> I was hoping to see opened for serving food.


Columbia Harbor House food is now being served at Tomorrowland Terrace.


----------



## vinotinto

I cancelled upcoming park reservations for next week a few days ago, but I have been getting the reminder every day. I checked MDE and the park reservations are not there. This is just MDE being funky right? I would hate for someone not to be able to use these park reservations because MDE thinks I still have them.


----------



## yulilin3

vinotinto said:


> I cancelled upcoming park reservations for next week a few days ago, but I have been getting the reminder every day. I checked MDE and the park reservations are not there. This is just MDE being funky right? I would hate for someone not to be able to use these park reservations because MDE thinks I still have them.


It's just the right hand not knowing what the left is doing.  You're fine


----------



## Violetspider

zebrastreyepz said:


> Columbia Harbor House food is now being served at Tomorrowland Terrace.


No hummus sandwich though, at least according to the menu on the website.


----------



## Tarilyn

way2tyred said:


> Has anyone noticed that the park availability calendar updates at a specific time of day or should I be checking it every couple hours until we leave?  We have a trip planned next week and just added a day hoping to get a second MK day. Right now there's no availability for MK. I'm fine checking pretty much constantly but if someone can tell me it only updates at specific times of day, that would be great too!



Next Monday Tuesday and Wednesday are open for MK


----------



## way2tyred

Tarilyn said:


> Next Monday Tuesday and Wednesday are open for MK


I wasn't super clear, we arrive Friday and are staying through NYE. We have MK booked for the 29th but I'd like to add a second MK day. I've been checking every 30 minutes - hopefully one will open up.


----------



## YayforMickey

We were at Epcot yesterday (lines were pretty much nonexistent all day), and I wanted report that there is plexiglass on Frozen ride vehicles now.


----------



## tlc1934

Hi friends. Looking to book a last minute 1 day trip to MK next week. There was availability last week and of course now it’s all sold out. Any tips or tricks on how you’ve successfully snagged a hard to get date? Any particular time of the day I should look? Any threads that no should watch? Thanks so much!


----------



## subtchr

My only advice is to ignore the availability calendar. Just keep trying, persistently, on the booking calendar.

Good luck!


----------



## way2tyred

I had luck getting an MK day next week last minute by just trying every 15 minutes.  It took me 2 days but finally availability opened up. It did take me literally 2 days of trying every 15 minutes though.


----------



## scrapquitler

the only suggestion would be to keep trying


----------



## morganms22

Just keep trying! This was me with Christmas Day. I just kept trying and eventually I was able to book MK.  For me, it happened first thing in the morning.


----------



## samantha3590

I added my party one by one and it worked. It was saying sold out on the availability calendar and didn’t work when I tried to add 2 but worked when I added one at a time. Hope that helps!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

More slots are usually released on Thursdays.


----------



## yulilin3

A bit of info on park hoping
Along with what we already know
• Guests must have a Disney Park Pass reservation for the first park they want to visit. 
• Guests must enter that first park before visiting another park. 
• Guests may visit another park starting at 2 p.m.–park close.

This I believe is new news
 Park-to-park bus transportation will be available each day shortly prior to the start of Park Hopper hours. 
Cast Members will verify Guests have a ticket or pass with Park Hopper benefits before they board.


----------



## GBRforWDW

yulilin3 said:


> A bit of info on park hoping
> Along with what we already know
> • Guests must have a Disney Park Pass reservation for the first park they want to visit.
> • Guests must enter that first park before visiting another park.
> • Guests may visit another park starting at 2 p.m.–park close.
> 
> This I believe is new news
> Park-to-park bus transportation will be available each day shortly prior to the start of Park Hopper hours.
> Cast Members will verify Guests have a ticket or pass with Park Hopper benefits before they board.


Sounds like new info.  Glad they’ll be checking tickets to ensure guests are able to visit a different park.


----------



## FredQc

yulilin3 said:


> This I believe is new news
> Park-to-park bus transportation will be available each day shortly prior to the start of Park Hopper hours.



Is this wording from an official source? I wonder whether the specific wording “bus transportation” is a cue that Monorail Epcot line is not going to open soon.


----------



## yulilin3

FredQc said:


> Is this wording from an official source? I wonder whether the specific wording “bus transportation” is a cue that Monorail Epcot line is not going to open soon.


Yes official sources.  No word on monorail yet


----------



## Disneyfan754321

When a park is full is it possible to still get reservations in the days leading to it? It seems I see day of or day before pop up. Yes I know people  are always changing plans but I was thinking they change the averages between categories like  they have a lot of resort guest open  so they move some last minute to daily tickets...


----------



## yulilin3

Disneyfan754321 said:


> When a park is full is it possible to still get reservations in the days leading to it? It seems I see day of or day before pop up. Yes I know people  are always changing plans but I was thinking they change the averages between categories like  they have a lot of resort guest open  so they move some last minute to daily tickets...


They do move allotments around almost weekly but it's never guaranteed for a last minute pick up.  I say book your reservation at the earliest possible moment you can


----------



## Disneyfan754321

yulilin3 said:


> They do move allotments around almost weekly but it's never guaranteed for a last minute pick up.  I say book your reservation at the earliest possible moment you can


We live in Florida... 3 hours away, we talked someone in to visiting us next week. They  have never been and it would just be cool to go..


----------



## Mollygirl21

We're planning a trip Jan 16-24 2022 and right now, park passes can be made up until Jan 14 2022. Have they said when additional dates will be released?

Sorry if this has been asked and answered - I did a search but couldn't find the answer 

Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Mollygirl21 said:


> We're planning a trip Jan 16-24 2022 and right now, park passes can be made up until Jan 14 2022. Have they said when additional dates will be released?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked and answered - I did a search but couldn't find the answer
> 
> Thanks!


No


----------



## GBRforWDW

Mollygirl21 said:


> We're planning a trip Jan 16-24 2022 and right now, park passes can be made up until Jan 14 2022. Have they said when additional dates will be released?
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked and answered - I did a search but couldn't find the answer
> 
> Thanks!


As yulilin said, nothing has been announced, however, ticket packages for a new calendar year typically become available in June the year before.  Since tickets won’t be available until June, that’s when I would expect to see the 2022 availability open up, if they’ll even need it in 2022. 

Ticket packages are typically bookable for up to 2 weeks, which means you could book for December 31, 2021 and stay for 2 weeks, January 14th being the last day. Which is why that’s the last day available.


----------



## Jazzabelle508

I am having difficulties booking more than 3 days on the park pass? The my Disney Experience app is not letting me book more than 3 days. I have a Annual Pass that I bought prior to COVID intending to go in may (which obviously didn’t happen) but I haven’t activated it in the park yet. Is that limit still suppose to be there like it was in the early days? If not how do I get around this?


----------



## Mome Rath

Do you have on-site hotel reservations? And, do you have any other tickets in  your account?  If the answer to those 2 questions are "no," then I believe you will only be able to reserve 3 days with your AP. (The 3 day limit is still in place unless you have a reservation at a Disney hotel.)


----------



## skeeter31

Mome Rath said:


> Do you have on-site hotel reservations? And, do you have any other tickets in  your account?  If the answer to those 2 questions are "no," then I believe you will only be able to reserve 3 days with your AP. (The 3 day limit is still in place unless you have a reservation at a Disney hotel.)


Exactly this. If you have an AP and are staying offsite, you are only able to book 3 days. That wasn’t something just for the “early days” as OP is stating, that is there for as long as park reservations are going to be here (which will most likely be a long time).


----------



## Jazzabelle508

skeeter31 said:


> Exactly this. If you have an AP and are staying offsite, you are only able to book 3 days. That wasn’t something just for the “early days” as OP is stating, that is there for as long as park reservations are going to be here (which will most likely be a long time).


I do have reservations at a Disney Resort, sorry I should have mentioned that.


----------



## yulilin3

Jazzabelle508 said:


> I do have reservations at a Disney Resort, sorry I should have mentioned that.


how many days? and is the on site reservation linked to your MDE with your name on it?


----------



## Jazzabelle508

yulilin3 said:


> how many days? and is the on site reservation linked to your MDE with your name on it?


It is for 6 days and my mom made them through DVC but we linked them to My Disney Experience


----------



## yulilin3

Jazzabelle508 said:


> It is for 6 days and my mom made them through DVC but we linked them to My Disney Experience


You should be able to book 6 days.  Call Disney


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hi I'm going to WDW in the later part of January, I have all my park choices made but what if I want to change my plans?  I'm assuming that I would go to the website and see if there is availability for the given day at the park I would rather go to.  Is that correct, has anyone changed their park of choice for the day while at WDW?


----------



## yulilin3

Just make sure the park you want to go to has availability before canceling your reservation.  You can cancel and rebook same day no problem


----------



## Ariel620

My rope drop at HS on Jan 3

7:15 Leave beach club villas 
7:27 through Boardwalk breezeway 
7:38 Arrive at HS entrance 
7:48 moved to temp check to wait
8:06 temp scan opens
8:17 boarded first MMRR train
8:40 boarded SDD (10 min posted wait, accurate)
8:50 got in line MFSR 
9:25 boarded MFSR (35 min wait, 55 was posted by sign since app times weren’t available yet)
9:50 boarded ROTR
10:15 got in line for 10:30 FRozen
11:05 watched vacation fun
11:40 lunch sci fi
1pm skyliner back to room for nap 

It was a great day!  I wouldn’t change a thing if you want to play it safe.  But for minimal waiting could probably arrive at HS 10-15 min later and it wouldn’t put you much behind where I was.


----------



## Turk February

Ariel620 said:


> My rope drop at HS on Jan 3
> 
> 7:15 Leave beach club villas
> 7:27 through Boardwalk breezeway
> 7:38 Arrive at HS entrance
> 7:48 moved to temp check to wait
> 8:06 temp scan opens
> 8:17 boarded first MMRR train
> 8:40 boarded SDD (10 min posted wait, accurate)
> 8:50 got in line MFSR
> 9:25 boarded MFSR (35 min wait, 55 was posted by sign since app times weren’t available yet)
> 9:50 boarded ROTR
> 10:15 got in line for 10:30 FRozen
> 11:05 watched vacation fun
> 11:40 lunch sci fi
> 1pm skyliner back to room for nap
> 
> It was a great day!  I wouldn’t change a thing if you want to play it safe.  But for minimal waiting could probably arrive at HS 10-15 min later and it wouldn’t put you much behind where I was.



Thanks for posting this. We are headed back down in a few weeks and I was curious about DHS opening times now that they moved from a 10a opening to 9a. When we were there in October, we walked over at 8:20 for a 10a opening and were about 20 people back from the front of the line. How bad was it when you arrived at 7:38?


----------



## GBRforWDW

Ariel620 said:


> My rope drop at HS on Jan 3
> 
> 7:15 Leave beach club villas
> 7:27 through Boardwalk breezeway
> 7:38 Arrive at HS entrance
> 7:48 moved to temp check to wait
> 8:06 temp scan opens
> 8:17 boarded first MMRR train
> 8:40 boarded SDD (10 min posted wait, accurate)
> 8:50 got in line MFSR
> 9:25 boarded MFSR (35 min wait, 55 was posted by sign since app times weren’t available yet)
> 9:50 boarded ROTR
> 10:15 got in line for 10:30 FRozen
> 11:05 watched vacation fun
> 11:40 lunch sci fi
> 1pm skyliner back to room for nap
> 
> It was a great day!  I wouldn’t change a thing if you want to play it safe.  But for minimal waiting could probably arrive at HS 10-15 min later and it wouldn’t put you much behind where I was.


Just curious, what was the line like from the Boardwalk area?  Do you know if they were letting cars in at the time they started the temp checks for you?  I’ll be going on Friday and will have a car. Probably won’t do the Uber method to speedway since it’s more of a hassle with kids, but would love to be able to do mmrr and sdd in the first hour, lol.

glad your morning went so well!


----------



## mamamelody2

Ariel620 said:


> My rope drop at HS on Jan 3
> 
> 7:15 Leave beach club villas
> 7:27 through Boardwalk breezeway
> 7:38 Arrive at HS entrance
> 7:48 moved to temp check to wait
> 8:06 temp scan opens
> 8:17 boarded first MMRR train
> 8:40 boarded SDD (10 min posted wait, accurate)
> 8:50 got in line MFSR
> 9:25 boarded MFSR (35 min wait, 55 was posted by sign since app times weren’t available yet)
> 9:50 boarded ROTR
> 10:15 got in line for 10:30 FRozen
> 11:05 watched vacation fun
> 11:40 lunch sci fi
> 1pm skyliner back to room for nap
> 
> It was a great day!  I wouldn’t change a thing if you want to play it safe.  But for minimal waiting could probably arrive at HS 10-15 min later and it wouldn’t put you much behind where I was.



Thanks for the info!  This is very helpful!


----------



## Ariel620

Turk February said:


> Thanks for posting this. We are headed back down in a few weeks and I was curious about DHS opening times now that they moved from a 10a opening to 9a. When we were there in October, we walked over at 8:20 for a 10a opening and were about 20 people back from the front of the line. How bad was it when you arrived at 7:38?



We were about 15 people back at the first holding spot, then second at line once they assigned us a line to move forward for temp check


----------



## Ariel620

GBRforWDW said:


> Just curious, what was the line like from the Boardwalk area?  Do you know if they were letting cars in at the time they started the temp checks for you?  I’ll be going on Friday and will have a car. Probably won’t do the Uber method to speedway since it’s more of a hassle with kids, but would love to be able to do mmrr and sdd in the first hour, lol.
> 
> glad your morning went so well!



The only thing I can say for sure is that the walkers were the only people there when they moved us forward for temp check, but at 8:06 when they let us in, there were significantly more people there but I don’t know if they came from busses, cars parking or skyliner (some skyliner came right after the walkers) but there could have easily been some buses started to arrive or cars parked but I couldn’t see


----------



## GBRforWDW

Ariel620 said:


> The only thing I can say for sure is that the walkers were the only people there when they moved us forward for temp check, but at 8:06 when they let us in, there were significantly more people there but I don’t know if they came from busses, cars parking or skyliner (some skyliner came right after the walkers) but there could have easily been some buses started to arrive or cars parked but I couldn’t see


Thanks, I know there's a lot going on.  Appreciate the info.  I think for us, if we don't get in right away, we'll skip mmrr and head straight to Slinky Dog.  Thanks for the update


----------



## tink2

If MK opening time says 8am- are they opening any earlier than that 'unofficially'? My daughter will be at MK (staying at POP) this week for one day on Thursday- she wants to make sure she is there as early as they let you in so she doesn't get behind in the lines that morning.  

Thanks!


----------



## Sarahslay

Ariel620 said:


> My rope drop at HS on Jan 3
> 
> 7:15 Leave beach club villas
> 7:27 through Boardwalk breezeway
> 7:38 Arrive at HS entrance
> 7:48 moved to temp check to wait
> 8:06 temp scan opens
> 8:17 boarded first MMRR train
> 8:40 boarded SDD (10 min posted wait, accurate)
> 8:50 got in line MFSR
> 9:25 boarded MFSR (35 min wait, 55 was posted by sign since app times weren’t available yet)
> 9:50 boarded ROTR
> 10:15 got in line for 10:30 FRozen
> 11:05 watched vacation fun
> 11:40 lunch sci fi
> 1pm skyliner back to room for nap
> 
> It was a great day!  I wouldn’t change a thing if you want to play it safe.  But for minimal waiting could probably arrive at HS 10-15 min later and it wouldn’t put you much behind where I was.


This is a pretty accurate depiction of RD HS, and I still think it's the best way to get it done as long as you get an earlier BG slot. We were at Riviera over Christmas (christmas eve and day after christmas at HS), got there via skyliner after they had already opened temp check and literally walked on MMRR. Like, never stopped moving even after they put us in a spot to sit they car pulled up/gate opened/ we sat down and never stopped walking till our butts hit the seat lol. We had every ride but RnR done by our 1:30 lunch, we didn't even have to kill ourselves to get there for RD.


----------



## Sarahslay

tink2 said:


> If MK opening time says 8am- are they opening any earlier than that 'unofficially'? My daughter will be at MK (staying at POP) this week for one day on Thursday- she wants to make sure she is there as early as they let you in so she doesn't get behind in the lines that morning.
> 
> Thanks!


Usually around 45 minutes before posted opening, although that doesn't mean all the rides will be operating that early, she can still get in.


----------



## EpcotNerd

Sarahslay said:


> Usually around 45 minutes before posted opening, although that doesn't mean all the rides will be operating that early, she can still get in.



If you're parking at TTC is it open early enough to get to the MK gates at that magical 45 minutes before park opening time?


----------



## tink2

Sarahslay said:


> Usually around 45 minutes before posted opening, although that doesn't mean all the rides will be operating that early, she can still get in.



Thank you!
What time are the first buses running at the resorts?  Is it an hour before opening?


----------



## Sarahslay

tink2 said:


> Thank you!
> What time are the first buses running at the resorts?  Is it an hour before opening?


I don't know exactly for MK since we stayed at Contemporary for that portion of our trip, but when we went to AK and Epcot they arrived over an hour before posted opening. Actually got to Epcot at 8:45, 10 am opening, and they lined us up at the tapstill until 9:15, so bus must have been at CR around 8:30 or so for the 10 open.


----------



## Sarahslay

EpcotNerd said:


> If you're parking at TTC is it open early enough to get to the MK gates at that magical 45 minutes before park opening time?


no clue, we stayed at CR so we walked over, and at Thanksgiving we were at YC and took the bus. I did not see many, if any, people arriving from TTC that early.


----------



## Kitty & Covs Covs

Heather07438 said:


> Yeah now nobody needs to panic.  Everything is green as far as the eye can see



Do you think this calendar reflects what park hopping will be like? Say for example today--MK and HS are unavailable, but AK and Epcot have availability.  So you'd be able to plan on park hopping to AK or Epcot, but not MK or HS.  Meaning you should always make reservations for MK or HS if you aren't planning to spend a full day at a park. 

Does that logic hold?


----------



## Heather07438

Kitty & Covs Covs said:


> Do you think this calendar reflects what park hopping will be like? Say for example today--MK and HS are unavailable, but AK and Epcot have availability.  So you'd be able to plan on park hopping to AK or Epcot, but not MK or HS.  Meaning you should always make reservations for MK or HS if you aren't planning to spend a full day at a park.
> 
> Does that logic hold?


I think so.  We're leaning that way.  Our plan is to keep hopping over to EP instead of Reserving a day there and worse case scenario if EP somehow hit capacity then AK could be our hopping back up.

We also have one extra HS day Reserved, figured if we end up not needing it we should still be able to change that early morning to EP or AK.


----------



## Kitty & Covs Covs

Heather07438 said:


> I think so.  We're leaning that way.  Our plan is to keep hopping over to EP instead of Reserving a day there and worse case scenario if EP somehow hit capacity then AK could be our hopping back up.
> 
> We also have one extra HS day Reserved, figured if we end up not needing it we should still be able to change that early morning to EP or AK.



Ah, that's a great idea.  We currently have MK, HS, and AK reserved--I'll track availability and maybe we should switch AK to MK or HS just in case we run out of time and want to return or get enough of AK on a park hop.


----------



## Heather07438

Kitty & Covs Covs said:


> Ah, that's a great idea.  We currently have MK, HS, and AK reserved--I'll track availability and maybe we should switch AK to MK or HS just in case we run out of time and want to return or get enough of AK on a park hop.


What days are you going?  Weekends look to be filling up for APs in the short term, but not during the weekdays.  I don't see much of a chance for a weekday to hit hopping capacity anywhere.  More likely to happen on a weekend or holiday.  

Really I'm hoping it's a rare occurrence that hopping capacity is hit.  Keeping back up plans in mind just in case.


----------



## Kitty & Covs Covs

Heather07438 said:


> What days are you going?  Weekends look to be filling up for APs in the short term, but not during the weekdays.  I don't see much of a chance for a weekday to hit hopping capacity anywhere.  More likely to happen on a weekend or holiday.
> 
> Really I'm hoping it's a rare occurrence that hopping capacity is hit.  Keeping back up plans in mind just in case.


March 13, 14, and 15 are our park days—Saturday, Sunday, Monday.  Monday would be the day I’d switch from AK to MK or HS.  I worry only based on the availability calendar for today, but that’s for your initial reservation.  Is capacity for PH operating differently?


----------



## NashvilleMama

I know I've seen this a million times but can't find it anywhere - assuming a 10am RD "sticks" for DHS at the end of this month, it sounds like we'd get into the park around 9:15. Would the Skyliner from POP get us there in time for that? Our last visit in Sept we didn't even contemplate it since we had to be in the park for Rise BGs so took a Lyft to be safe, so my Skyliner start time/logistics knowledge is subpar.  Thanks!!


----------



## Sarahslay

NashvilleMama said:


> I know I've seen this a million times but can't find it anywhere - assuming a 10am RD "sticks" for DHS at the end of this month, it sounds like we'd get into the park around 9:15. Would the Skyliner from POP get us there in time for that? Our last visit in Sept we didn't even contemplate it since we had to be in the park for Rise BGs so took a Lyft to be safe, so my Skyliner start time/logistics knowledge is subpar.  Thanks!!


It’s much better now that you can get a BG at 7, I was coming from Riviera and there around that early before park open easy. Saw people coming from Pop and AOA station, not a flood of people coming off at CBR so I don’t believe there had to be a big back up there. Just keep an eye out when you get there of how the line looks in the morning because obviously it can differ based on how people act at the time.


----------



## Heather07438

Kitty & Covs Covs said:


> March 13, 14, and 15 are our park days—Saturday, Sunday, Monday.  Monday would be the day I’d switch from AK to MK or HS.  I worry only based on the availability calendar for today, but that’s for your initial reservation.  Is capacity for PH operating differently?


WDW isn't saying exactly how they're capping hopping capacity.  It is different from the Res system since all guests are honored their initial reservation for the whole day (even if they leave & come back) until they check in to a different park.  DH told me I'm probably over thinking all this, lol.

We should get a better idea seeing how MLK and Prez weekends work out.  Maybe we learn that hopping isn't regularly having any issues, or that hopping before a certain time is your best bet to play it safe, etc.  Just don't know yet because hopping has never operated under reduced capacity.


----------



## Dakota731

How far ahead should you reserve your park admission?  What if we buy our tickets and the parks are full when we try to reserve?


----------



## JenBush

Reserve as soon as possible. If the parks are full by the time you buy your tickets you can keep checking for availability, but you may be out of luck. Disney tells you to check availability before purchasing tickets so you don’t end up with tickets and no park reservations.


----------



## Dakota731

Ok thanks. It looks like all the months are totally green and available except this upcoming week. And I guess no one knows how long this system will be in place?


----------



## npatellye

Correct, no one knows how long this system will be in place and we also don’t know what capacity will look like until/unless Disney releases an update.

The reservation system has separate “buckets”: one for resort guests with tickets/passes, another for APs, and another for anyone with a ticket who isn’t staying on property. I’m not sure how reservation allotments are split between the various buckets but I know they can shift allotments among them (I don’t know if anyone knows when they do shift them or not). I like to book ASAP, just in case.


----------



## escriven75

I noticed our tickets that we bought originally for LAST March's trip which we still haven't used  now expire on 9/25/21.  And I also noticed that the recent promos also run through 9/25/21.  I know I've seen it elsewhere too.  Is that date something notable?


----------



## skeeter31

escriven75 said:


> I noticed our tickets that we bought originally for LAST March's trip which we still haven't used  now expire on 9/25/21.  And I also noticed that the recent promos also run through 9/25/21.  I know I've seen it elsewhere too.  Is that date something notable?


It’s a week before the official 50th birthday of WDW on 10/1. They know there will be abundant demand for the 50th and that people will come in prior to 10/1, so they stopped all discounts and tickets 1 week prior.


----------



## escriven75

skeeter31 said:


> It’s a week before the official 50th birthday of WDW on 10/1. They know there will be abundant demand for the 50th and that people will come in prior to 10/1, so they stopped all discounts and tickets 1 week prior.


Ahhhhhh makes total sense....thank you!!


----------



## disneygirlsng

Dakota731 said:


> Ok thanks. It looks like all the months are totally green and available except this upcoming week. And I guess no one knows how long this system will be in place?


Josh D'Amaro said the reservation system is "here to stay" so I would expect it to be around for a while.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Dakota731 said:


> How far ahead should you reserve your park admission?  What if we buy our tickets and the parks are full when we try to reserve?


You have to have tickets purchased in order to do the park reservations.  Also, it depends on what time of year you go.  Mid November through end of December had fluctuating availability for several weeks out.  But January, Hollywood Studios is filling up just a few days out, so you have time.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Dakota731 said:


> How far ahead should you reserve your park admission?  What if we buy our tickets and the parks are full when we try to reserve?


We booked an August trip last night and tonight's activity is to book park reservations.  We tend to visit in the same order each trip so it's easy to do and gives peace of mind that we have all the parks we want.


----------



## LuvDaisy&Minnie

I've taken a month or so off from this thread between trips and of course have gotten very behind. Is the best Hollywood Studios rope drop procedure still to Uber either to Speedway or Boardwalk (with a mobile order from Boardwalk Bakery) and then walk? Staying at Caribbean Beach, and I am assuming the skyliner is still not a great option for HS rope drop? And what time is best for arrival for a 10am opening to beat the cars, buses, and skyliner? 8:45am? or earlier, later? Thanks.


----------



## viluvsdisney

Hi - I’m unable to search for this question - do you need to make a reservation for the park you intend to hop to? If I reserve MK and go that morning but hope to hop to AK in the afternoon do I make an additional reservation for AK on that same day?
Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

No.  You don't make a reservation for the park your hopping to. 
You do have to enter the park you have reservations in the morning first


----------



## viluvsdisney

Hi - are park reservations needed for the park you hop to later in the day? I have park reservations for Mk in the morning and wondering if I also need to make park reservations to hop to AK that same day (afternoon)? Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

No.  As long as the park has capacity you are good to go.


----------



## gharter

You just need to check in the park with your first park reservation, make sure you have a park hopper ticket, and the park you want to hop to at 2 pm has capacity.
There is no second park reservation needed


----------



## viluvsdisney

Thanks!


----------



## EpcotNerd

If you drive to MK and park at TTC what's the earliest you can get to the turnstiles based on boat/monorail schedules?


----------



## jannalynn_11

I found this info before, but have searched and can’t find now.  What rides/areas are currently running in MK in the 45-60 minute window before official park opening time?

Edit: found that thread I was thinking of and posted there


----------



## Cyrra

This has probably been asked, but I can't seem to search on my mobile, please forgive duplicate question.

If I reserve Magic Kingdom and arrive at rope drop, but choose to take the kiddos back for a nap mid afternoon, do I run the risk of not being re-admitted when we return for the evening with the new park reservation system?


----------



## yulilin3

Cyrra said:


> This has probably been asked, but I can't seem to search on my mobile, please forgive duplicate question.
> 
> If I reserve Magic Kingdom and arrive at rope drop, but choose to take the kiddos back for a nap mid afternoon, do I run the risk of not being re-admitted when we return for the evening with the new park reservation system?


no, the park you reserve is guaranteed for the day


----------



## tbssenterprises

Question: I look in MDE and did not find the answer.  So, you can make a reservation at one park and start the day there, then at 2:00 you can "hop" over to a different park.  If you want, can you after an hour or so hop over to a "third" park?

Thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

Yes as long as the park is available


----------



## GBRforWDW

tbssenterprises said:


> Question: I look in MDE and did not find the answer.  So, you can make a reservation at one park and start the day there, then at 2:00 you can "hop" over to a different park.  If you want, can you after an hour or so hop over to a "third" park?
> 
> Thanks.


There's no time frame to go from second to third.  On Jan 1, when PH came back, there were reports of people going to their morning reservation, then entered all 3 other parks within the first hour of park hopping (by 3pm).


----------



## TexanInTheMidwest

yulilin3 said:


> Yes as long as the park is available



This is a bit confusing to me at least. HOW do you know if the park has availability if you don't have to get a park reservation for the park you are hopping to? I don't want to hop only to be turned away because of capacity.


----------



## yulilin3

TexanInTheMidwest said:


> This is a bit confusing to me at least. HOW do you know if the park has availability if you don't have to get a park reservation for the park you are hopping to? I don't want to hop only to be turned away because of capacity.


There hasn't been anyone having issues park hopping  so far but you can always check with guest relations to make sure


----------



## Tom_E_D

TexanInTheMidwest said:


> This is a bit confusing to me at least. HOW do you know if the park has availability if you don't have to get a park reservation for the park you are hopping to? I don't want to hop only to be turned away because of capacity.


From the Disneyworld website: 

"Please note that the ability to visit another park will be subject to the park’s capacity limitations. In the event that the Park Hopper option is unavailable at a theme park, Guests will be notified in real time via a push notification from the My Disney Experience app."


----------



## osufeth24

Can also call 4075605000


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

LuvDaisy&Minnie said:


> I've taken a month or so off from this thread between trips and of course have gotten very behind. Is the best Hollywood Studios rope drop procedure still to Uber either to Speedway or Boardwalk (with a mobile order from Boardwalk Bakery) and then walk? Staying at Caribbean Beach, and I am assuming the skyliner is still not a great option for HS rope drop? And what time is best for arrival for a 10am opening to beat the cars, buses, and skyliner? 8:45am? or earlier, later? Thanks.


These are my notes from a recent 9am opening.
We were staying at Boardwalk.
We were basically the first family in the park.---

Copy/paste from my notes:

Left the room about 710am.
Got to the poles about 722am.
Temp check line up about 745.
About 0808 the let us stream to the tapstyles.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

double post


----------



## GBRforWDW

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...l-of-the-lion-king-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/
Amazing news for Animal Kingdom and fans of live entertainment as well as all the cast members!

Link is to Disney Parks Blog return of the Festival of the Lion King announcement


----------



## HollyMD

Yay! Great news!


----------



## SL6827

jannalynn_11 said:


> I found this info before, but have searched and can’t find now.  What rides/areas are currently running in MK in the 45-60 minute window before official park opening time?
> 
> Edit: found that thread I was thinking of and posted there


Could you post that thread?


----------



## yulilin3

Skyliner operational closures for maintenance

*Jan. 24:* Disney’s Pop Century/Art of Animation Resorts line unavailable
*Jan. 26:* Disney’s Hollywood Studios line unavailable
*Jan. 28:* EPCOT International Gateway line unavailable

Bus service will be available on those days from the different resorts when the skyliner is unavailable


----------



## pascalspal

If I wanted to rope drop MK - what is the best way to get there from the Beach Club. I assume the bus would be the best? Anyone that has been there recently - are the busses actually starting to run 1hr before park opening? If we wanted to uber to the contemporary instead do we need a mobile order to get dropped off there or would we be allowed to get dropped off without one? 

Going first week in feb, will be at MK on a saturday.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mom2dzb

I've scanned a few of the recent pages worth of posts to find that DHS and MK are unofficially opening about 45 minutes early.   Is the same true of AK and Ep? 

Also, it looks like the temp stations are opening about an hour before official park opening. Is that about right?


----------



## PCFriar80

pascalspal said:


> If I wanted to rope drop MK - what is the best way to get there from the Beach Club. I assume the bus would be the best? Anyone that has been there recently - are the busses actually starting to run 1hr before park opening? If we wanted to uber to the contemporary instead do we need a mobile order to get dropped off there or would we be allowed to get dropped off without one?
> 
> Going first week in feb, will be at MK on a saturday.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


We were at the BCVs 1/6 - 1/13 and went to MK on Friday 1/8.  Left the room at 6:50 and a bus arrived at 7:05 for a 8:00 AM opening.  Got through temp check, security and gate by 7:35 AM.  Rushed to pirates which was down so we started our day with jungle cruise.  Similar experience for our 2 bus trips to AK on different days which had the same opening time.  Except this time it was FOP, in and out by 8:25 AM!


----------



## PCFriar80

mom2dzb said:


> I've scanned a few of the recent pages worth of posts to find that DHS and MK are unofficially opening about 45 minutes early.   Is the same true of AK and Ep?
> 
> Also, it looks like the temp stations are opening about an hour before official park opening. Is that about right?


See my previous post, but there is really no rhyme or reason how, when, if parks "officially" open.  In our experiences a couple of weeks ago, HS, MK, and AK were all open 45 minutes before official posted hours.  What this means is that temp check opened and then the procession began through security, main gate and to wherever you were headed.   In COVID times they're simply trying to keep things flowing and avoiding lines so I'm sure park operations has a say as to when the first step, temp checks actually opens.


----------



## mom2dzb

PCFriar80 said:


> See my previous post, but there is really no rhyme or reason how, when, if parks "officially" open.  In our experiences a couple of weeks ago, HS, MK, and AK were all open 45 minutes before official posted hours.  What this means is that temp check opened and then the procession began through security, main gate and to wherever you were headed.   In COVID times they're simply trying to keep things flowing and avoiding lines so I'm sure park operations has a say as to when the first step, temp checks actually opens.



Right, I'm just looking for "about when do the turnstiles open?" What I'm reading from your post is that once temp check opens, everyone is allowed to trickle in. So, I guess my question should have been, "about when do the temp checks open?"  Or, maybe a better question would be "what's the earliest anyone has seen temp checks open (relative to the "official" opening time) at the various parks?"


----------



## PCFriar80

mom2dzb said:


> Right, I'm just looking for "about when do the turnstiles open?" What I'm reading from your post is that once temp check opens, everyone is allowed to trickle in. So, I guess my question should have been, "about when do the temp checks open?"  Or, maybe a better question would be "what's the earliest anyone has seen temp checks open (relative to the "official" opening time) at the various parks?"


Based on our HS experience it started at 8:15 for a 9:00 opening.  We walked over from BCV and got there at 8:10.  We got to AK and MK around 7:30 AM fro a 8:00 opening and things were free flowing by then.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mom2dzb said:


> I've scanned a few of the recent pages worth of posts to find that DHS and MK are unofficially opening about 45 minutes early.   Is the same true of AK and Ep?
> 
> Also, it looks like the temp stations are opening about an hour before official park opening. Is that about right?


As @PCFriar80 shared above, there is no 'set in stone' time that parks open each day.  If you are staying on Disney property, taking Disney transportation and wish to be among the first in the gate, it is recommended you arrive at your resort transportation approx. 90 mins before park opening.  Each park's opening time can vary each day.


----------



## NicoleLarson

If coming from CR to MK with a 9am opening, what time would the temp checks be open?  If I read a previous post correctly, even some rides will be open pre-9am?


----------



## Leigh L

NicoleLarson said:


> If coming from CR to MK with a 9am opening, what time would the temp checks be open?  If I read a previous post correctly, even some rides will be open pre-9am?


Temp checks at MK opened i think around 8 am (ish) today. We left CR to walk over at 7:40 and were held for a bit and then held a couple more minutes after security. 

We rode 7DMT and PP pre opening. HM and Small World were not open early. We could have easily ridden PP 2 more times though. Carousel was running but we didn't go over there. (We decided to wait for small world, but I'd guess maybe Space was open too?)


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-disney-water-park-tickets-are-now-available/


----------



## vtwep

Hi all!  Heading down around Easter time.  We have never done spring break, and I know everything is different this year.  Question on park reservations:  if we make a park reservation for park A (TBD) on Monday April 5, but later decide we need to change that reservation to Hollywood Studios because we didn't get on Rise of the Resistance on our previous DHS day - do you think DHS would still have availability if I try to change to it a few days in advance?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

It’s hard to say.  I’m also going over Easter and ended up making 3 park reservations at DHS for that very reason.  I figured it will be easier to change from DHS to another park than the other way around.


----------



## yulilin3

vtwep said:


> Hi all!  Heading down around Easter time.  We have never done spring break, and I know everything is different this year.  Question on park reservations:  if we make a park reservation for park A (TBD) on Monday April 5, but later decide we need to change that reservation to Hollywood Studios because we didn't get on Rise of the Resistance on our previous DHS day - do you think DHS would still have availability if I try to change to it a few days in advance?


Merged you to the existing thread
If RotR is a priority i would book as many days for DHS and then when you end up getting a bg you have better chances to cancel a reservation and pick another park


----------



## vtwep

Thank you both!


----------



## OSUZorba

When have the parking toll booths been opening?


----------



## yulilin3

OSUZorba said:


> When have the parking toll booths been opening?


About an hour to 45 min before


----------



## OSUZorba

yulilin3 said:


> About an hour to 45 min before


Do they still make you loop around if you get there before they open or do they let you queue now?


----------



## yulilin3

OSUZorba said:


> Do they still make you loop around if you get there before they open or do they let you queue now?


If you're too early you loop around


----------



## Boomerdog

I'm looking at a Friday and Saturday later this month and MK close time is 6pm? Is it possible that will get extended?


----------



## figmentfinesse

Boomerdog said:


> I'm looking at a Friday and Saturday later this month and MK close time is 6pm? Is it possible that will get extended?


They have been getting extended about two weeks out.


----------



## Boomerdog

Thank you! And is it safe to wait to make reservations until then?


----------



## yulilin3

Boomerdog said:


> Thank you! And is it safe to wait to make reservations until then?


merged you to the operational thread
hours get updated about 2 or 3 weeks in advance
make reservations as soon as you can, you never know when things book up


----------



## osufeth24

Boomerdog said:


> Thank you! And is it safe to wait to make reservations until then?



just book it now, you can always change it.


----------



## kengquist

Has anyone experienced trying to get a park reservation with no availability? Especially on day of or a few days before you want to visit the park. Our trip is Feb 11-15. We normally purchase Military discounted tickets. But all of the military installations near us are sold out and won’t be getting anymore tickets before our trip. We can buy them onsite at WDW. But I’m worried buying them after we arrive that the parks won’t have any available reservations.


----------



## yulilin3

kengquist said:


> Has anyone experienced trying to get a park reservation with no availability? Especially on day of or a few days before you want to visit the park. Our trip is Feb 11-15. We normally purchase Military discounted tickets. But all of the military installations near us are sold out and won’t be getting anymore tickets before our trip. We can buy them onsite at WDW. But I’m worried buying them after we arrive that the parks won’t have any available reservations.


merged you to the operational thread.
There have been reports of people successfully getting a reservation when it was "sold out".


----------



## yulilin3

Liberty Belle riverboat reopens this Friday, operating hours are from 9:30am to 7pm
om Sawyer Island also reopens Friday  no operating hours have been updated. stay tuned


----------



## Evita_W

yulilin3 said:


> Liberty Belle riverboat reopens this Friday, operating hours are from 9:30am to 7pm
> om Sawyer Island also reopens Friday  no operating hours have been updated. stay tuned


Any word on if they made the Island more wheelchair/ECV accessible during the rehab like they did at Disneyland?


----------



## yulilin3

Evita_W said:


> Any word on if they made the Island more wheelchair/ECV accessible during the rehab like they did at Disneyland?


no. I'm going Friday and live streaming it to find out if there are any changes (other than the repaint)


----------



## Leigh L

kengquist said:


> Has anyone experienced trying to get a park reservation with no availability? Especially on day of or a few days before you want to visit the park. Our trip is Feb 11-15. We normally purchase Military discounted tickets. But all of the military installations near us are sold out and won’t be getting anymore tickets before our trip. We can buy them onsite at WDW. But I’m worried buying them after we arrive that the parks won’t have any available reservations.


I just wanted to jump in since you mentioned buying direct from Disney and wasn't sure if you meant at Shades of Green? If not, I recommend looking at them as an option. Their Salute tickets are about the same price as on base (maybe 3-5 dollars more). 

You can order over by email with a follow-up call to pay for them via credit card, but since it's so close to your trip, I'm not sure how they'd handle that since they FedEx tickets. You can also buy in person when you get there. 
https://www.shadesofgreen.org/experiences/attractions
We've booked reservations late in the game these last several months, and once or twice the same day/week. The one park I'd be concerned about is Hollywood Studios on the weekend since it's a holiday. (We went during MLK week and there was full availability though. I picked up a second DHS reservation the week before when we decided to change plans.)


----------



## kengquist

Leigh L said:


> I just wanted to jump in since you mentioned buying direct from Disney and wasn't sure if you meant at Shades of Green? If not, I recommend looking at them as an option. Their Salute tickets are about the same price as on base (maybe 3-5 dollars more).
> 
> You can order over by email with a follow-up call to pay for them via credit card, but since it's so close to your trip, I'm not sure how they'd handle that since they FedEx tickets. You can also buy in person when you get there.
> https://www.shadesofgreen.org/experiences/attractions
> We've booked reservations late in the game these last several months, and once or twice the same day/week. The one park I'd be concerned about is Hollywood Studios on the weekend since it's a holiday. (We went during MLK week and there was full availability though. I picked up a second DHS reservation the week before when we decided to change plans.)


Yes, I should have clarified...we’re buying them at Shades Of Green. But I assume it’s too close to our travel date for them to fedex because she didn’t offer it when I called them. So my concern is getting there and not having access to parks if we can’t get last minute reservations. I do think your comment about Hollywood studios is on point. That’s the park I’m most concerned about.


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> Liberty Belle riverboat reopens this Friday, operating hours are from 9:30am to 7pm
> om Sawyer Island also reopens Friday  no operating hours have been updated. stay tuned


Update: TSI is also opening at 9:30am


----------



## MomOTwins

yulilin3 said:


> Update: TSI is also opening at 9:30am


Huzzah! Wonder what updates they have made.


----------



## HikingFam

What’s the latest on the “Uber to Speedway”
Method for rope dropping HS? Does this still work to be in the front of the temp check line?


----------



## scrappinginontario

HikingFam said:


> What’s the latest on the “Uber to Speedway”
> Method for rope dropping HS? Does this still work to be in the front of the temp check line?


Yes, if you go early


----------



## Toad_Passenger

Quick and easy - how early is AK opening the parking lots for an 8am opening? Don’t feel like looping around and around


----------



## yulilin3

Toad_Passenger said:


> Quick and easy - how early is AK opening the parking lots for an 8am opening? Don’t feel like looping around and around


It's been anywhere from an hour to 45 minute


----------



## yulilin3

Superbowl update
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...arade-disney-gears-up-for-super-bowl-weekend/


----------



## mmouse50

During the first week of December park capacity was at 35%, I think, and everything was totally doable rode everything I wanted without extra long waits (nothing over 45 minutes) and even rode rides multiple time.  Fast forward to going again at the end of June or the middle of July, any ideas of what the park capacity will be?  With more hotels opening thru the beginning of June.

What is the capacity at now?  Does anyone know?  Do you think it might be close to 50% by summer with no fast pass?


----------



## yulilin3

mmouse50 said:


> During the first week of December park capacity was at 35%, I think, and everything was totally doable rode everything I wanted without extra long waits (nothing over 45 minutes) and even rode rides multiple time.  Fast forward to going again at the end of June or the middle of July, any ideas of what the park capacity will be?  With more hotels opening thru the beginning of June.
> 
> What is the capacity at now?  Does anyone know?  Do you think it might be close to 50% by summer with no fast pass?


The last update from chapek was 35% no word on when or if it will be changed.  Also Disney could increase capacity without disclosing it


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Everybody seems so focused on park capacity... it’s important to remember that the parks are NOT hitting capacity every day.  Probably the best indication of “capacity” crowds is to look at MK on Saturdays. But even then, we’re probably not there.   Now... Presidents’ Day coming up, with the hours extensions we’re seeing, THAT might show us what capacity looks like. 

*If people are using crowd levels to measure safety and their willingness to go then I’d advise you to go on a weekday only trip during a non-school break time period.  *You’ll probably find the crowd levels to be to your liking.

In recent (normal) years, summer crowds have been down.  But I’d say there is no way to predict what this summer would bring.  Perhaps pent up demand and this vaccine will suddenly drive huge crowds. Perhaps the heat and masks will still keep crowds away.  I personally would not trust the thoughts of “internet randos” for crowd and capacity info on an upcoming summer trip.


----------



## im4pacers1

Will they open up additional spots for park reservations if the AP reservations don’t book up on the day of or day before or sometime? Or is that only reserved for hoppers?


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

HikingFam said:


> What’s the latest on the “Uber to Speedway”
> Method for rope dropping HS? Does this still work to be in the front of the temp check line?


Sorry for the late reply.
Walking to DHS and standing there about 80-90 minutes prior to the official opening time will place you at the tip of the spear.
Other methods will place you at DHS later than that.......and therefore others will be standing in front of you.


----------



## rockpiece

HikingFam said:


> What’s the latest on the “Uber to Speedway”
> Method for rope dropping HS? Does this still work to be in the front of the temp check line?


Uber to boardwalk and walk from there.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rockpiece said:


> Uber to boardwalk and walk from there.


Just a heads up that Ubering to Boardwalk requires some sort of ADR/mobile order to be allowed entrance.  Ubering to Speedway or Swan avoids requiring an ADR.


----------



## lovethattink

We went to Hollywood Studios yesterday. It was 87 degrees. I overheated. With wearing a mask it’s easy to forget to drink. Just a reminder to keep hydrated and it helps to start the day before.


----------



## MomOTwins

Not sure if this is the right thread for this but just as an update on what is open, Polar Patios at Blizzard Beach are now available for booking (following March 7 of course).  I had been calling to try to book one for our March trip for a couple of weeks but they weren't taking reservations when I called before.  I was able to get one today though!  

The phone number to book is 407-939-7529.


----------



## Jonfw2

With the whole "uber to..." discussion, it's still possible to just walk to HS from Beach Club, right?


----------



## disneygirlsng

Jonfw2 said:


> With the whole "uber to..." discussion, it's still possible to just walk to HS from Beach Club, right?


Yes


----------



## Spridell

lovethattink said:


> We went to Hollywood Studios yesterday. It was 87 degrees. I overheated. With wearing a mask it’s easy to forget to drink. Just a reminder to keep hydrated and it helps to start the day before.



It has been unusually hot and muggy down here for this time of year.

This entire week coming up also suppose to be very warm and muggy.  

Glad you are ok.


----------



## dachsie

So there has been a mask update policy - you now have to wear your mask while sitting and waiting for your food at the restaurants and out back on when finished eating.  Only when actively eating or drinking can you have it off.  Seems like they are regressing some, especially for Florida.


----------



## brockash

dachsie said:


> So there has been a mask update policy - you now have to wear your mask while sitting and waiting for your food at the restaurants and out back on when finished eating.  Only when actively eating or drinking can you have it off.  Seems like they are regressing some, especially for Florida.


It'll be interesting to see how this is enforced...seems a bit odd considering the tables should be socially distanced etc.

ETA:  Are you there now and they made some kind of announcement?


----------



## MomOTwins

brockash said:


> It'll be interesting to see how this is enforced...seems a bit odd considering the tables should be socially distanced etc.
> 
> ETA:  Are you there now and they made some kind of announcement?


I don’t get it.  We do wear out masks until out server takes our orders and the drinks arrive, but is this saying we can’t take a sip of our drinks until our appetizer or entree arrives?  What about bread bowls?  Seems like once your drink has arrived you are drinking, so a bit of a moot rule.


----------



## wilkydelts

MomOTwins said:


> I don’t get it.  We do wear out masks until out server takes our orders and the drinks arrive, but is this saying we can’t take a sip of our drinks until our appetizer or entree arrives?  What about bread bowls?  Seems like once your drink has arrived you are drinking, so a bit of a moot rule.



Yup you sit, moments later get water or drinks. Unenforceable or Redundant


----------



## KrazeeK120

MomOTwins said:


> I don’t get it.  We do wear out masks until out server takes our orders and the drinks arrive, but is this saying we can’t take a sip of our drinks until our appetizer or entree arrives?  What about bread bowls?  Seems like once your drink has arrived you are drinking, so a bit of a moot rule.



I think it’s more to protect the servers. Like, they brought your drink and you can drink it, but it would be courteous for you to put your mask back on to interact with them while placing your food order. That sort of thing.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Masks are like so hard

And I need to have my face full at all times especially in every single line.  Can't go longer than 20 minutes without a snack.   

When I'm not tee hee "sipping" I mean GULPING my super sized drink. 

Can I smoke at the table?  It's AMURIKA last I checked. I have a right to my smoke - you can't prove it causes cancer anyway.  Caaaannn I Vaaaappppee............Why do I have to wear clothes...it's tooooo hot.  

*When does it end?*  I am so dreading this trip - If DVD would give me my points back, I wouldn't set foot anywhere on that property with the general public.  I have a 35 year old fit healthy friend that works for the Health Department that is down with COVID - day 12.  She missed the vaccine by one day.  I lost an Uncle to it last summer.  Two Aunts have it.   My DD's MIL, an RN, almost died from it.  But...masks are so hard.

And please mods, we're supposed to follow Disney's rules - not come on here and whine about them or brag about not following them or threaten people that are going to insist on having Disney enforce them.   The Dis shoudl be supporting the rules!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Sometimes I feel like these COVID related threads could use more gifs.  The fun, the magic, is in the gifs people!  Expressing yourself in gifs is like the 9th wonder of the world!  (The backside of water is the 8th of course!)


----------



## mom2rtk

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I am so dreading this trip - If DVD would give me my points back, I wouldn't set foot anywhere on that property with the general public.


When did you book this trip? Covid has been a thing for a year now. Do yourself a favor. Rent your points out. Or just take the hit and don't go. Isn't your health worth that (if you're in as much danger as you think you'll be). You’re not going to enjoy yourself in this state of mind.


----------



## MomOTwins

KrazeeK120 said:


> I think it’s more to protect the servers. Like, they brought your drink and you can drink it, but it would be courteous for you to put your mask back on to interact with them while placing your food order. That sort of thing.


Right, and I did say we wear our masks when placing orders.  I just don’t get if we are supposed to be pulling down and then pulling back up masks to take a sip of wine or eat some bread until the meal arrives.  Seems like that is actively eating or drinking, but the prior poster said masks needed while waiting for food to arrive.  Just seems like the rule isn’t clearly articulated.



ILoveMyDVC said:


> Masks are like so hard
> 
> And I need to have my face full at all times especially in every single line.  Can't go longer than 20 minutes without a snack.
> 
> When I'm not tee hee "sipping" I mean GULPING my super sized drink.
> 
> Can I smoke at the table?  It's AMURIKA last I checked. I have a right to my smoke - you can't prove it causes cancer anyway.  Caaaannn I Vaaaappppee............Why do I have to wear clothes...it's tooooo hot.
> 
> *When does it end?*  I am so dreading this trip - If DVD would give me my points back, I wouldn't set foot anywhere on that property with the general public.  I have a 35 year old fit healthy friend that works for the Health Department that is down with COVID - day 12.  She missed the vaccine by one day.  I lost an Uncle to it last summer.  Two Aunts have it.   My DD's MIL, an RN, almost died from it.  But...masks are so hard.
> 
> And please mods, we're supposed to follow Disney's rules - not come on here and whine about them or brag about not following them or threaten people that are going to insist on having Disney enforce them.   The Dis shoudl be supporting the rules!


I am not whining, all the sarcasm is not needed.  I just genuinely don’t understand what this rule entails.  I WISH Disney would put in more outdoor seating at restaurants but since so much is indoor, I have to understand what they mean.  And I really don’t because as far as I understand, I am actively eating and drinking pretty much the whole time I’m at a restaurant.  If the rule was “wear mask until your order is placed” that would make more sense-we do that already.

Covid has been terrible for our family too.  I was very sick for months, still haven’t recovered 100%.  Lost a grandmother.  Not making light of it.


----------



## rileyz

KrazeeK120 said:


> I think it’s more to protect the servers. Like, they brought your drink and you can drink it, but it would be courteous for you to put your mask back on to interact with them while placing your food order. That sort of thing.



I do have to say we ate in MK last night and our waiter had a mask and visor on.  Many times he stopped by while we were eating and asked if we needed anything, how everything was, etc.  So do I stop eating/drinking, grab my mask, put it on and then answer him?  I’m personally not going to take a bite, take a sip and then put the mask on in between.  I just won’t go to TS, which is ok and I have the choice to make.  Although part of me is tempted to go and see how this all plays out LOL.


----------



## lovethattink

Because this is new Covid policy we allowed the new rule to be posted here. Since the new rule deals with dining. Please take further discussion to the Restaurant Board instead of the Theme Park Board. 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine/


----------



## dachsie

brockash said:


> It'll be interesting to see how this is enforced...seems a bit odd considering the tables should be socially distanced etc.
> 
> ETA:  Are you there now and they made some kind of announcement?


No its updated on their website now - read it on DFB


----------



## CampbellzSoup

MomOTwins said:


> Right, and I did say we wear our masks when placing orders.  I just don’t get if we are supposed to be pulling down and then pulling back up masks to take a sip of wine or eat some bread until the meal arrives.  Seems like that is actively eating or drinking, but the prior poster said masks needed while waiting for food to arrive.  Just seems like the rule isn’t clearly articulated.
> 
> 
> I am not whining, all the sarcasm is not needed.  I just genuinely don’t understand what this rule entails.  I WISH Disney would put in more outdoor seating at restaurants but since so much is indoor, I have to understand what they mean.  And I really don’t because as far as I understand, I am actively eating and drinking pretty much the whole time I’m at a restaurant.  If the rule was “wear mask until your order is placed” that would make more sense-we do that already.
> 
> Covid has been terrible for our family too.  I was very sick for months, still haven’t recovered 100%.  Lost a grandmother.  Not making light of it.



that posters sarcasm is especially cringe pay no attention to them it’s like covid gave rise people who have no authority thinking they have some power lecturing you about placing a cloth on your face like their saving the world.


----------



## lovethattink

Best thing to do if you don’t like what someone posts is to either move along, block that poster, or report the post. The mods and admins will determine what is allowed. If you don’t agree with a decision, please email admin as suggested in DIS guidelines.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


----------



## MinnieMSue

MomOTwins said:


> Right, and I did say we wear our masks when placing orders.  I just don’t get if we are supposed to be pulling down and then pulling back up masks to take a sip of wine or eat some bread until the meal arrives.  Seems like that is actively eating or drinking, but the prior poster said masks needed while waiting for food to arrive.  Just seems like the rule isn’t clearly articulated.
> 
> 
> I am not whining, all the sarcasm is not needed.  I just genuinely don’t understand what this rule entails.  I WISH Disney would put in more outdoor seating at restaurants but since so much is indoor, I have to understand what they mean.  And I really don’t because as far as I understand, I am actively eating and drinking pretty much the whole time I’m at a restaurant.  If the rule was “wear mask until your order is placed” that would make more sense-we do that already.
> 
> Covid has been terrible for our family too.  I was very sick for months, still haven’t recovered 100%.  Lost a grandmother.  Not making light of it.



honestly the new rule is how I have done it all along in restaurants. Once you have a drink and are taking sips of it mask off. If you aren’t going to be sipping it for a bit mask back on. If you have food at the table and are not done with the food that is there - mask off. Once you are finished what food is at the table and waiting on check or another course - mask on if it is going to be significant time. Don’t worry about remasking when the waiter comes if you are eating. It’s ok. Just try to mask when you don’t have food or drink or won’t be eating for awhile. Don’t worry about it.  Sorry about furthering the discussion but I just wanted to let the poster know how I do it and how they probably are ok with it.


----------



## GBRforWDW

Wooo, Remy's opening finally announced!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-walt-disney-world-resorts-50th-anniversary/


----------



## elgerber

GBRforWDW said:


> Wooo, Remy's opening finally announced!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-walt-disney-world-resorts-50th-anniversary/


Wahhh, not till October :-(


----------



## grannyminnie

Very disappointing that it's not sooner...


----------



## Lisa75

MomOTwins said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread for this but just as an update on what is open, Polar Patios at Blizzard Beach are now available for booking (following March 7 of course).  I had been calling to try to book one for our March trip for a couple of weeks but they weren't taking reservations when I called before.  I was able to get one today though!
> 
> The phone number to book is 407-939-7529.



Would you happen to remember which prompt you chose? I’m on my second try of an hour plus hold.  Closest one was resort pool cabana so I chose that prompt.   Thanks!


----------



## MomOTwins

Lisa75 said:


> Would you happen to remember which prompt you chose? I’m on my second try of an hour plus hold.  Closest one was resort pool cabana so I chose that prompt.   Thanks!



That’s the one I used too.  I think they are just understaffed—I just kept my phone on hold in the background on speaker until they picked up but you’re right it was a long time.  They did eventually pick up though!


----------



## brockash

MomOTwins said:


> Right, and I did say we wear our masks when placing orders.  I just don’t get if we are supposed to be pulling down and then pulling back up masks to take a sip of wine or eat some bread until the meal arrives.  Seems like that is actively eating or drinking, but the prior poster said masks needed while waiting for food to arrive.  Just seems like the rule isn’t clearly articulated.
> 
> 
> I am not whining, all the sarcasm is not needed.  I just genuinely don’t understand what this rule entails.  I WISH Disney would put in more outdoor seating at restaurants but since so much is indoor, I have to understand what they mean.  And I really don’t because as far as I understand, I am actively eating and drinking pretty much the whole time I’m at a restaurant.  If the rule was “wear mask until your order is placed” that would make more sense-we do that already.
> 
> Covid has been terrible for our family too.  I was very sick for months, still haven’t recovered 100%.  Lost a grandmother.  Not making light of it.


We're here now, nothing has been different in terms of masks from our trip in oct or sept.  We do try to make sure we're wearing our masks until we order the first time, but that's it...many ppl come in and take them off as soon as they sit down.  Disney might have changed some wording in things, but in real life, nothing has changed.


----------



## brockash

dachsie said:


> No its updated on their website now - read it on DFB


Just coming back to report; we've been here almost a week and have eaten a a number of table service and quick service...nothing has changed in practice from 6 months ago.  Not sure if Disneys intention was to make any changes (I don't think so,) but either way there have been no changes in practice here.


----------



## Kitty & Covs Covs

Leigh L said:


> Temp checks at MK opened i think around 8 am (ish) today. We left CR to walk over at 7:40 and were held for a bit and then held a couple more minutes after security.
> 
> We rode 7DMT and PP pre opening. HM and Small World were not open early. We could have easily ridden PP 2 more times though. Carousel was running but we didn't go over there. (We decided to wait for small world, but I'd guess maybe Space was open too?)


How far back in line were you leaving CR at 7:40am?


----------



## Leigh L

Kitty & Covs Covs said:


> How far back in line were you leaving CR at 7:40am?


I'm sorry, I don't recall exactly but I just asked DH and he also seems to think we were in the first 20 groups.

Maybe someone who has stayed at CR more recently can chime in? (Parks are way busier now than they were in January)


----------

